# Authenticate This DIOR



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## amychen99

for thread rules, see next post


----------



## jianjaneyang

Hi average, addy

Please help me authenticate this dior, the only concern I have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think. 

Item: lady dior pink patent 
Item number:
Seller ID: Rebecca
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-lady-dior-dior-1703232.shtml

Pictures:


----------



## jianjaneyang

jianjaneyang said:


> hi average, addy
> 
> please help me authenticate this dior, the only concern i have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think.
> 
> Item: Lady dior pink patent
> item number:
> Seller id: Rebecca
> direct url link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-lady-dior-dior-1703232.shtml
> 
> pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3163090
> View attachment 3163091
> View attachment 3163092
> View attachment 3163093
> View attachment 3163094
> View attachment 3163095
> View attachment 3163096
> View attachment 3163097
> View attachment 3163098
> View attachment 3163099


----------



## averagejoe

jianjaneyang said:


> View attachment 3163102
> View attachment 3163103
> View attachment 3163104
> View attachment 3163105
> View attachment 3163106
> View attachment 3163107





jianjaneyang said:


> Hi average, addy
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior, the only concern I have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think.
> 
> Item: lady dior pink patent
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Rebecca
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-lady-dior-dior-1703232.shtml
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3163090
> View attachment 3163091
> View attachment 3163092
> View attachment 3163093
> View attachment 3163094
> View attachment 3163095
> View attachment 3163096
> View attachment 3163097
> View attachment 3163098
> View attachment 3163099



This website has sold fake Lady Dior bags before, along with authentic ones.

This particular Lady Dior's authenticity card lists something that is inconsistent with the bag, and that is a cause for concern. This doesn't mean the bag is fake, as the details look fine to me. However, the new Lady Dior fakes are so close to the real thing that they are hard to distinguish from the real deal, and any off-putting detail is worth considering.

Hopefully ThisVNChick or another authenticator can take a look.


----------



## Yuniedo

Please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag. I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and am still learning how to spot a fake/authenticate by myself.

Name: large Lady Dior
Color: pink 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/christian-dior-shoulder-bag-light-pink-7244296/?tref=category

Thank you! 

-Yune


----------



## vivaaviva

Hi posted in the last thread but no reply ( might get under looked >< ) sorry for posting again , could you help to have a look at this one? I cant post more than one photos from my phone so I collaged them hopefully it's ok. 

The stamp on the card looks very blurring which concerns me .. Hmm


----------



## jianjaneyang

averagejoe said:


> This website has sold fake Lady Dior bags before, along with authentic ones.
> 
> This particular Lady Dior's authenticity card lists something that is inconsistent with the bag, and that is a cause for concern. This doesn't mean the bag is fake, as the details look fine to me. However, the new Lady Dior fakes are so close to the real thing that they are hard to distinguish from the real deal, and any off-putting detail is worth considering.
> 
> Hopefully ThisVNChick or another authenticator can take a look.




Thanks!!! If I purchase an authentication test, would they be able to tell me for sure whether or the bag in question is authentic?



Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

jianjaneyang said:


> Thanks!!! If I purchase an authentication test, would they be able to tell me for sure whether or the bag in question is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



No. They will most likely tell you that your bag is authentic. They have made mistakes before with these new super fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

Yuniedo said:


> Please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag. I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and am still learning how to spot a fake/authenticate by myself.
> 
> Name: large Lady Dior
> Color: pink
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/christian-dior-shoulder-bag-light-pink-7244296/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -Yune



Not sure. Bag looks fine but with these super-fakes, I can't give you a definite answer.


----------



## averagejoe

vivaaviva said:


> Hi posted in the last thread but no reply ( might get under looked >< ) sorry for posting again , could you help to have a look at this one? I cant post more than one photos from my phone so I collaged them hopefully it's ok.
> 
> The stamp on the card looks very blurring which concerns me .. Hmm



There aren't enough pictures. Please try to post from a browser so that the pictures can be larger. 

Also, as a newer Lady Dior, this one is difficult to authenticate and we won't be able to confirm its authenticity.


----------



## Yuniedo

averagejoe said:


> Not sure. Bag looks fine but with these super-fakes, I can't give you a definite answer.


Averagejoe, thank you for your fast response. I've asked for a clearer pictures of the sides and the authenticity card, which the seller added to the posting. It appears to have been purchased in 2013 from San Francisco. To me, the stitching on the side appear even. Can you recommend any other pictures or questions I should ask? 

Thank you for all your help,

-Yune


----------



## averagejoe

Yuniedo said:


> Averagejoe, thank you for your fast response. I've asked for a clearer pictures of the sides and the authenticity card, which the seller added to the posting. It appears to have been purchased in 2013 from San Francisco. To me, the stitching on the side appear even. Can you recommend any other pictures or questions I should ask?
> 
> Thank you for all your help,
> 
> -Yune



No the pictures and details are sufficient. I wish that the fakes were easier to distinguish from the real Lady Diors, but Dior's rise in popularity has led to a dramatic increase in accuracy of Dior fakes. They are now on the same level as Chanel fakes which a lot of authenticators on this forum refuse to authenticate.


----------



## russell317

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Christian Dior Micro Lady Dior bag
Item number: 321896623559
Seller ID: maidoari
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...623559?hash=item4af288adc7:g:yfYAAOSwI-BWGjL8

Thank you so much again!


----------



## Azua

Item: Miss Dior New Lock Promenade
Item Number:161856639929
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161856639929?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller ID: Suau275

Many thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## 31ann

hello dior expert! please can u check if this bag is authentic


thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 31ann

continue ......


----------



## 31ann

Im so scared that my Dior Granville turn out to be fake, last few weeks i bought dior bag from the boutique it self, but the receipt is smaller than this used dior granville..


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi ladies, am a bit doubtful about the authenticity if this saddle bag, appreciate some help on authentication 

Item Name: Dior Full Leather Handbag
Online Reseller Nsme: ejarafaell
Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/25787875/


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Averagejoe, 

Kindly please assist to authenticicate this Miss Dior. 

I am sorry,  I couldn't find the date code tag inside the bag. 

Thank you for your time and efforts


----------



## PureSparkle

One more photo...

Thanks


----------



## Yuniedo

Name: Black Lady Dior Medium Cannage 
ReSeller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-101372

Not having any of the cards/receipts makes me worry. But I believe the bag itself looks good. I've bought a few items (LV and Gucci) from fashionphile before and had good experiences, but have never purchased anything more than $1500 from them. 

Any assistance you can provide will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,

Yune


----------



## averagejoe

russell317 said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Micro Lady Dior bag
> Item number: 321896623559
> Seller ID: maidoari
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...623559?hash=item4af288adc7:g:yfYAAOSwI-BWGjL8
> 
> Thank you so much again!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> Item: Miss Dior New Lock Promenade
> Item Number:161856639929
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161856639929?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller ID: Suau275
> 
> Many thanks!



Would like to see the date code inside.


----------



## averagejoe

31ann said:


> hello dior expert! please can u check if this bag is authentic
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!!!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

jennifurchua said:


> Hi ladies, am a bit doubtful about the authenticity if this saddle bag, appreciate some help on authentication
> 
> Item Name: Dior Full Leather Handbag
> Online Reseller Nsme: ejarafaell
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/25787875/



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Kindly please assist to authenticicate this Miss Dior.
> 
> I am sorry,  I couldn't find the date code tag inside the bag.
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Yuniedo said:


> Name: Black Lady Dior Medium Cannage
> ReSeller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-101372
> 
> Not having any of the cards/receipts makes me worry. But I believe the bag itself looks good. I've bought a few items (LV and Gucci) from fashionphile before and had good experiences, but have never purchased anything more than $1500 from them.
> 
> Any assistance you can provide will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Yune



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## 31ann

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Oh my god what a relief!!! THANK u SO MUCH AVERAGEJOE!!! ure a life saver!!! cause i bought this bag from VC ,before i even know that they're selling fakes :'((  but is it normal tht the size of receipt can be bigger??


----------



## averagejoe

31ann said:


> Oh my god what a relief!!! THANK u SO MUCH AVERAGEJOE!!! ure a life saver!!! cause i bought this bag from VC ,before i even know that they're selling fakes :'((  but is it normal tht the size of receipt can be bigger??



This bag was from a few years ago so I wouldn't be surprised if the receipt got bigger since then.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## russell317

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much! If possible could you please let me know which year the bag was made? I'm wondering if its a vintage or not.


----------



## vicky

I would appreciate any thoughts on authenticity of this Rendez-vous pochette. 
Many thanks! 

Item name: Portefeuille Rendez-vous
Item number: 131617138596
Seller ID: biarritz-antiques

 Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superbe-Por...138596?hash=item1ea4fe27a4:g:YuUAAOSwq7JT4TnX


----------



## averagejoe

vicky said:


> I would appreciate any thoughts on authenticity of this Rendez-vous pochette.
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Portefeuille Rendez-vous
> Item number: 131617138596
> Seller ID: biarritz-antiques
> 
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superbe-Por...138596?hash=item1ea4fe27a4:g:YuUAAOSwq7JT4TnX



Not enough pictures. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

russell317 said:


> Thank you so much! If possible could you please let me know which year the bag was made? I'm wondering if its a vintage or not.



It's from 1997.


----------



## PureSparkle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much Averagejoe  

Just one more question,  does this bag comes with protective feet at the bottom?


----------



## averagejoe

PureSparkle said:


> Thank you so much Averagejoe
> 
> Just one more question,  does this bag comes with protective feet at the bottom?



No. The Miss Dior does not have protective metal feet at the bottom.


----------



## PureSparkle

averagejoe said:


> No. The Miss Dior does not have protective metal feet at the bottom.



Thank you again Averagejoe! 
Have a great weekend ahead


----------



## fulminata

Hi everyone,

I would like to let You authenticate this Lady Dior too, but I'm unsure if it would be easy. I've asked the seller to send me the label number so I post it here.

Hope You can help me.  Thank You very much in advance!

Ilaria

Item name: Authentic RUNWAY LADY DIOR red/blue tweed handbag with crocodile handles $5500
Item number: 181909356337
Seller ID: sw23
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-RU...356337?hash=item2a5aa47f31:g:dHMAAOSw37tWCtfo


----------



## averagejoe

fulminata said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to let You authenticate this Lady Dior too, but I'm unsure if it would be easy. I've asked the seller to send me the label number so I post it here.
> 
> Hope You can help me.  Thank You very much in advance!
> 
> Ilaria
> 
> Item name: Authentic RUNWAY LADY DIOR red/blue tweed handbag with crocodile handles $5500
> Item number: 181909356337
> Seller ID: sw23
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-RU...356337?hash=item2a5aa47f31:g:dHMAAOSw37tWCtfo



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## fulminata

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank You so much for Your quick response Averagejoe


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  Could you kindly take a look at this please.  Thanks!

Item Name:  Maris Pearl
Seller:  je3qhpp3t
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...155135?hash=item35f3e5433f:g:X7sAAOSw5VFWJHQD


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  Could you kindly take a look at this please.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  Maris Pearl
> Seller:  je3qhpp3t
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...155135?hash=item35f3e5433f:g:X7sAAOSw5VFWJHQD



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.




Thanks very much averagejoe!


----------



## coco09

Name: Dior saddle lot

Item 311469111845
Seller lecarpia
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Lot-Chris...111845?hash=item4885017a25:g:66cAAOSw14xWJvnG


----------



## Blackwhite

Please can someone tell me if this is an authentic vintage lady Dior as on close look of the photos some of the stitching looks suspect

Many thanks!!
 http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/patent-leather-handbag-dior-1724389.shtml


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Blackwhite said:


> Please can someone tell me if this is an authentic vintage lady Dior as on close look of the photos some of the stitching looks suspect
> 
> Many thanks!!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior/patent-leather-handbag-dior-1724389.shtml



Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Name: Dior saddle lot
> 
> Item 311469111845
> Seller lecarpia
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Lot-Chris...111845?hash=item4885017a25:g:66cAAOSw14xWJvnG



I believe they are authentic


----------



## fay azzurra

Hi,

Could you guys please help me auhtenticate this bag?
Bought it online but i am not sure if this is a vintage model or a fake, So I really hope you could help me out.
Thanks in andvance  !

Item name: Lady dior mini bag black leather, silver hardware
Item number: -
Seller ID: -
Direct URL link: the dutch site marktplaats.nl


----------



## averagejoe

fay azzurra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you guys please help me auhtenticate this bag?
> Bought it online but i am not sure if this is a vintage model or a fake, So I really hope you could help me out.
> Thanks in andvance  !
> 
> Item name: Lady dior mini bag black leather, silver hardware
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Direct URL link: the dutch site marktplaats.nl



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## fay azzurra

Thank you so much averagejoe 

My red flags where: there is no zipper to close the bag + the charms : The D is the biggest letter? Normally this is the  O With this kind of bags right?

Do you maby know from witch year this bag is, or if there was a shoulderstrapp with it?


----------



## averagejoe

fay azzurra said:


> Thank you so much averagejoe
> 
> My red flags where: there is no zipper to close the bag + the charms : The D is the biggest letter? Normally this is the  O With this kind of bags right?
> 
> Do you maby know from witch year this bag is, or if there was a shoulderstrapp with it?



This is a Soft Lady Dior bag. It was one of the styles released at the time. It's not the same as a Lady Dior bag, and there is no shoulder strap.


----------



## fay azzurra

Ok and do you happen to know what the retailprice was/is?

 so glad its original!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

fay azzurra said:


> Ok and do you happen to know what the retailprice was/is?
> 
> so glad its original!!!!



Around $1300 or so. This was back in 2007.


----------



## fay azzurra

Then it's a real bargain I think, bought it for 150 euro's.
Looks a bit strange on the pictures because it's so soft, but still in great condition!

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

fay azzurra said:


> Then it's a real bargain I think, bought it for 150 euro's.
> Looks a bit strange on the pictures because it's so soft, but still in great condition!
> 
> Thanks



That's a very good deal! Congratulations!


----------



## chistmas07

Please authenticate this bag.
Name:  authentic christian Dior CROSSBODY shoulder bag
Seller:  fifidoo2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...895072?hash=item3d07256060:g:lx0AAOSwAYtWLfiW
Thank you


----------



## chistmas07

And this one also

Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Beige Panarea Large Quilted Canvas Tote Handbag
Seller: firedevs
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...646562?hash=item33ab711362:g:oY4AAOSw37tWEhiC

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Please authenticate this bag.
> Name:  authentic christian Dior CROSSBODY shoulder bag
> Seller:  fifidoo2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...895072?hash=item3d07256060:g:lx0AAOSwAYtWLfiW
> Thank you



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> And this one also
> 
> Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Beige Panarea Large Quilted Canvas Tote Handbag
> Seller: firedevs
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...646562?hash=item33ab711362:g:oY4AAOSw37tWEhiC
> 
> Thank you so much



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## jenny_tp86

Hi,

Please help to authenticate this LD !

Name: Auth Christian Dior Black Patent Leather 12.20" Cannage Hand Bag Gold HW b81114

Seller: yuko0702

Link:http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231729086979 

Item #: 231729086979


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Can anyone help me to check this bag please? I compare with my other Be Dior bag and there are things different and I wonder if the bag from year 2014 and year 2015 can be different?

The leather has no smell from China but it's less heavy than my other Be Dior. Other things are slightly different but I won't mention here to prevent people to make the fake one to be authentic one. Please take a look at the photo's and let me know if the bag is authentic or not.

Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## Blackwhite

Okay thank you! will wait until I receive the bag


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Can anyone help me to check this bag please? I compare with my other Be Dior bag and there are things different and I wonder if the bag from year 2014 and year 2015 can be different?
> 
> The leather has no smell from China but it's less heavy than my other Be Dior. Other things are slightly different but I won't mention here to prevent people to make the fake one to be authentic one. Please take a look at the photo's and let me know if the bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your help.



Do you mind taking close-up pictures of the hand-painted resin edges? Be sure to include some from where the flap meets the body of the bag.

Also, on your other Be Dior bag (from the Dior boutique), was there stitching around the interior tag?


----------



## averagejoe

jenny_tp86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this LD !
> 
> Name: Auth Christian Dior Black Patent Leather 12.20" Cannage Hand Bag Gold HW b81114
> 
> Seller: yuko0702
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231729086979
> 
> Item #: 231729086979



I believe this is authentic


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

averagejoe said:


> Do you mind taking close-up pictures of the hand-painted resin edges? Be sure to include some from where the flap meets the body of the bag.
> 
> Also, on your other Be Dior bag (from the Dior boutique), was there stitching around the interior tag?




Averagejoe, unfortunately I don't have the bag with me right now but I want to point a few things which maybe you can see if the bag is fake or not? 

The top is my blue bag from Dior boutique.

I notice that the back has the stitches both left and right closed to both edges but the pink one not. I have checked many bags from different sellers whom sell this bag and they all have except Dior website has not.

The second pic I see that the screws are not all in horizontal while mine are. Also the ring where the straps to attach, they are round. Mine are not. I also checked many bags from other sellers also and they all look line mine except from Dior website.

I wonder if this bag is fake and copy the details from the website because so many things look exactly the same as on Dior website but my bag which I bought from Dior boutique is different and other sellers whom sell authentic Be Dior have the same marks as mine. Also orange lining shouldn't be the same color?

Is it possible that Dior try to prevent fake by putting different marks on their bags on the website than the bags in the boutique?

Actually I still have more marks that are different such as stamp from Dior, the inner pocket sewing, hardware with CD stamp, Dior charm thickness, the bag weight. Does Dior always keep the same material for the certain model? I hope they do.

I love to hear your opinion. Nowadays so many too good fake and I really hope we would have the way to stop but unfortunately not.

Thank you and I await for your reply.

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Averagejoe, unfortunately I don't have the bag with me right now but I want to point a few things which maybe you can see if the bag is fake or not?
> 
> The top is my blue bag from Dior boutique.
> 
> I notice that the back has the stitches both left and right closed to both edges but the pink one not. I have checked many bags from different sellers whom sell this bag and they all have except Dior website has not.
> 
> The second pic I see that the screws are not all in horizontal while mine are. Also the ring where the straps to attach, they are round. Mine are not. I also checked many bags from other sellers also and they all look line mine except from Dior website.
> 
> I wonder if this bag is fake and copy the details from the website because so many things look exactly the same as on Dior website but my bag which I bought from Dior boutique is different and other sellers whom sell authentic Be Dior have the same marks as mine. Also orange lining shouldn't be the same color?
> 
> Is it possible that Dior try to prevent fake by putting different marks on their bags on the website than the bags in the boutique?
> 
> Actually I still have more marks that are different such as stamp from Dior, the inner pocket sewing, hardware with CD stamp, Dior charm thickness, the bag weight. Does Dior always keep the same material for the certain model? I hope they do.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion. Nowadays so many too good fake and I really hope we would have the way to stop but unfortunately not.
> 
> Thank you and I await for your reply.
> 
> Best regards,
> Alex
> 
> View attachment 3172252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172253



Based on your comparison, and the seller's reputation of sometimes selling fakes as we have identified here, I believe the bag you got is fake. 

Please initiate a return/refund.


----------



## banker girl

Quick question -
Dior autenticity card came with a lady dior bag produced in May 2015 has a barcode on the back. Is this a new trend? I googled but didn't find any images or info on this.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

banker girl said:


> Quick question -
> Dior autenticity card came with a lady dior bag produced in May 2015 has a barcode on the back. Is this a new trend? I googled but didn't find any images or info on this.
> Thank you



Yes, some of the new cards have bar codes on them.


----------



## banker girl

averagejoe said:


> Yes, some of the new cards have bar codes on them.




Good to know! Thanks


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

averagejoe said:


> Based on your comparison, and the seller's reputation of sometimes selling fakes as we have identified here, I believe the bag you got is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Please initiate a return/refund.




Thank you very much for your help, averagejoe. This seller has been selling Dior products sunglasses clothes etc and other brands for many years at VC and seem to be authentic except this Dior bag. I will contact VC for return/refund.


----------



## pinpi

Excuse me, please help me to authenticate this Dior sets?
































Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

pinpi said:


> Excuse me, please help me to authenticate this Dior sets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Thank you very much for your help, averagejoe. This seller has been selling Dior products sunglasses clothes etc and other brands for many years at VC and seem to be authentic except this Dior bag. I will contact VC for return/refund.



We have actually seen some Lady Dior bags from VC which a few of us authenticators have believed to be fake in this past.


----------



## engdl_71

Please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance.


Item name:Authentic Christian Dior Grey Patent Mini Lady Dior Bag Runway
Item number:201457761345
Seller ID:moda*lisa
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201457761345


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

averagejoe said:


> We have actually seen some Lady Dior bags from VC which a few of us authenticators have believed to be fake in this past.




I know. I have seen so many fake bags and earrings but it seems VC doesn't check them much before they put them online. I saw some and if I commented, they removed mine right away. Not all of them are fake but there are some people still tried to sell bad and good fake so it's best to have some knowledge before we buy. I have failed with these 2 Dior bags and I must say if I don't have authentic Dior bag with me, I must have believe that they are real. One thing I just noticed, the serial numbers are identical.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I know. I have seen so many fake bags and earrings but it seems VC doesn't check them much before they put them online. I saw some and if I commented, they removed mine right away. Not all of them are fake but there are some people still tried to sell bad and good fake so it's best to have some knowledge before we buy. I have failed with these 2 Dior bags and I must say if I don't have authentic Dior bag with me, I must have believe that they are real. One thing I just noticed, the serial numbers are identical.



The serial numbers can be identical if the bags were made in the same month in the same year. Otherwise they shouldn't have the same number.


----------



## averagejoe

engdl_71 said:


> Please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Item name:Authentic Christian Dior Grey Patent Mini Lady Dior Bag Runway
> Item number:201457761345
> Seller ID:moda*lisa
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201457761345



I believe this is authentic


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

averagejoe said:


> The serial numbers can be identical if the bags were made in the same month in the same year. Otherwise they shouldn't have the same number.




Does the serial number label should stay the same position for the same model? These two are different. One faces to the front and another faces to the back.


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does the serial number label should stay the same position for the same model? These two are different. One faces to the front and another faces to the back.



It should be on the same side.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Thank you averagejoe. It's clear to me now that the bag is 100% fake with no doubt. I have contacted VC and showed them some photo's of mine and hers. Hope they will contact me quickly otherwise I will contact my credit card company.


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Thank you averagejoe. It's clear to me now that the bag is 100% fake with no doubt. I have contacted VC and showed them some photo's of mine and hers. Hope they will contact me quickly otherwise I will contact my credit card company.



I hope the refund goes smoothly.

I have a feeling that most of the fake Diors that they get are from the same clients. They have figured out that VC can't detect that their super fakes are fake, so they keep selling the bags to VC.


----------



## cindytian

Hi Dior expert, could you help me authenticate this handbag?

Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin Medium
Online reseller name: Trendlee
Direct URL link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...y-dior-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium119798021

Comment: 
From the date code(11-MA-0161), it looks like the year is 2011, and I did a search through the forum, I saw there is a color called &#8220;mist&#8221; that is an limited edition color in 2011(post: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/question-about-lady-dior-color-721596.html), that is pretty much similar to the color on the website. Also from the pictures on the website, I did not seem to see any red flags(I am new to dior so I might be wrong), so I just placed my order. But just wanna double check here, because the price for a lady dior that new feels a little too good to be true 

Thanks in advance


----------



## anhpham1907

Item name: Dior Miss Dior Pochette. Baby Pink. Patent Excellent. $2200. Woc Mini Bag Wallet
Item number:291603003423
seller: rk4265 
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291603003423?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this bag? thanks


----------



## averagejoe

cindytian said:


> Hi Dior expert, could you help me authenticate this handbag?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin Medium
> Online reseller name: Trendlee
> Direct URL link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...y-dior-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium119798021
> 
> Comment:
> From the date code(11-MA-0161), it looks like the year is 2011, and I did a search through the forum, I saw there is a color called mist that is an limited edition color in 2011(post: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/question-about-lady-dior-color-721596.html), that is pretty much similar to the color on the website. Also from the pictures on the website, I did not seem to see any red flags(I am new to dior so I might be wrong), so I just placed my order. But just wanna double check here, because the price for a lady dior that new feels a little too good to be true
> 
> Thanks in advance



Please post a clear detailed picture of the front of the interior tag. We can't authenticate without this detail.


----------



## averagejoe

anhpham1907 said:


> Item name: Dior Miss Dior Pochette. Baby Pink. Patent Excellent. $2200. Woc Mini Bag Wallet
> Item number:291603003423
> seller: rk4265
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291603003423?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this bag? thanks



I believe this is fake.


----------



## amn3

Hi averagejoe,

Could you please authenticate this LD. Thank you very much!

Item name: Christian Dior Tomato Red Patent Quilted Lady Diana Bag
Item number: 131642468469
Seller: shona*mac
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...468469?hash=item1ea680a875:g:YkQAAOSw~bFWNlQP


----------



## Yuniedo

Hello, I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag. Thank you! 

Name: Lady Dior Black Medium
Seller: Au Noir on Tradesy 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-valentino-rockstud-caviar-cross-body-bag-black-8012797/?tref=closet


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Some help from someone please.

Name: Vintage Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
reseller: Fashionphile
link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-vintage-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-87945

it looks like it's missing the charms and a serial number. or, maybe because its vintage they were that way?? what year might this be? thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

amn3 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this LD. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Tomato Red Patent Quilted Lady Diana Bag
> Item number: 131642468469
> Seller: shona*mac
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...468469?hash=item1ea680a875:g:YkQAAOSw~bFWNlQP



Not sure but it looks okay to me. Can't confirm, though.


----------



## averagejoe

Yuniedo said:


> Hello, I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Lady Dior Black Medium
> Seller: Au Noir on Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-v...iar-cross-body-bag-black-8012797/?tref=closet



Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Some help from someone please.
> 
> Name: Vintage Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
> reseller: Fashionphile
> link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-vintage-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-87945
> 
> it looks like it's missing the charms and a serial number. or, maybe because its vintage they were that way?? what year might this be? thank you.



I believe this is authentic, probably from 1995 or so.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, probably from 1995 or so.



thank you


----------



## amn3

averagejoe said:


> Not sure but it looks okay to me. Can't confirm, though.


Are there any additional pictures that I should ask seller for that could help the authentication process?


----------



## Yuniedo

averagejoe said:


> Please read post 1 for photo requirements.



I've asked seller to update with the required photos. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

amn3 said:


> Are there any additional pictures that I should ask seller for that could help the authentication process?



Oh no, it's not the pictures. There are so many really accurate fakes of the Lady Dior now that it's really difficult to be sure.


----------



## cutiek1t

Averagejoe please help with this. Thank you very much 
Item Be Dior
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/161877649914?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item # number:161877649914 
 Seller : savoirluxe


----------



## xironlun9x

poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-quilted-tote-55207632a198cc1dbd0031fcHiAuthenticators!
Ilove this site and appreciate the time that you put into helping others!
Irecently purchased a CD online, and wanted to know if you can authenticate forme. I bought this on a whim and should have really done my research prior to mypurchase.

itsthe CD cannage quilted coated canvas tote. In addition to the pictures I posted, it has a middle divider, so 3 components inside. I'm concerned about the topsides of the bag. When I Google other images of this bag, the bags have a buckle... this does not. It has a stitch at the top. Maybe this an olderversion of the bag??? Maybe it isn't real?

Ionly have a limited of time that I can return this, so if you can reply soonI'd appreciate it! 
I'm trying to upload images I have saved on my phone, but I'm getting errors, I'll keep trying! in the mean time, here's a link to what I purchased I hope you can see it


----------



## xironlun9x

Here are the additional pictures!!!
Please note the stitch on the top sides of the bag - from what I see online there isn't a stitch, but a buckle that cinches the bag. Also note the name on the tag, its almost too close to the stitching. Just want to make sure I'm not being duped. Appreciate your reply. Thanks again!



xironlun9x said:


> poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-quilted-tote-55207632a198cc1dbd0031fcHiAuthenticators!
> Ilove this site and appreciate the time that you put into helping others!
> Irecently purchased a CD online, and wanted to know if you can authenticate forme. I bought this on a whim and should have really done my research prior to mypurchase.
> 
> itsthe CD cannage quilted coated canvas tote. In addition to the pictures I posted, it has a middle divider, so 3 components inside. I'm concerned about the topsides of the bag. When I Google other images of this bag, the bags have a buckle... this does not. It has a stitch at the top. Maybe this an olderversion of the bag??? Maybe it isn't real?
> 
> Ionly have a limited of time that I can return this, so if you can reply soonI'd appreciate it!
> I'm trying to upload images I have saved on my phone, but I'm getting errors, I'll keep trying! in the mean time, here's a link to what I purchased I hope you can see it


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this eBay listing

Item Name:  Brand New!Lady's Christian Dior Handbag Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Item No.:  201460898767S
Seller:  margaret5066
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Ladys-Christian-Dior-Handbag-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-/201460898767?

Comment:  Is this the Miss Dior that has been discontinued or the also discontinued New Lock Pochette?  Thank you.


----------



## Baghera

Here is another one from The RealReal

Name:  CHRISTIAN DIOR MISS DIOR
Working Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/christian-dior-miss-dior-8

Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

xironlun9x said:


> poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-quilted-tote-55207632a198cc1dbd0031fcHiAuthenticators!
> Ilove this site and appreciate the time that you put into helping others!
> Irecently purchased a CD online, and wanted to know if you can authenticate forme. I bought this on a whim and should have really done my research prior to mypurchase.
> 
> itsthe CD cannage quilted coated canvas tote. In addition to the pictures I posted, it has a middle divider, so 3 components inside. I'm concerned about the topsides of the bag. When I Google other images of this bag, the bags have a buckle... this does not. It has a stitch at the top. Maybe this an olderversion of the bag??? Maybe it isn't real?
> 
> Ionly have a limited of time that I can return this, so if you can reply soonI'd appreciate it!
> I'm trying to upload images I have saved on my phone, but I'm getting errors, I'll keep trying! in the mean time, here's a link to what I purchased I hope you can see it





xironlun9x said:


> Here are the additional pictures!!!
> Please note the stitch on the top sides of the bag - from what I see online there isn't a stitch, but a buckle that cinches the bag. Also note the name on the tag, its almost too close to the stitching. Just want to make sure I'm not being duped. Appreciate your reply. Thanks again!



I believe the bag is authentic, and it is not the same style that you are talking about in the coated canvas. This is a Dior Soft shopper from 2006.


----------



## averagejoe

cutiek1t said:


> Averagejoe please help with this. Thank you very much
> Item Be Dior
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/161877649914?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item # number:161877649914
> Seller : savoirluxe



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this eBay listing
> 
> Item Name:  Brand New!Lady's Christian Dior Handbag Crossbody Shoulder Bag
> Item No.:  201460898767S
> Seller:  margaret5066
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Ladys-Christian-Dior-Handbag-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-/201460898767?
> 
> Comment:  Is this the Miss Dior that has been discontinued or the also discontinued New Lock Pochette?  Thank you.



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Baghera said:


> Here is another one from The RealReal
> 
> Name:  CHRISTIAN DIOR MISS DIOR
> Working Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/christian-dior-miss-dior-8
> 
> Thank you.



Not enough pictures. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## cutiek1t

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Baghera

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


thank you


----------



## xironlun9x

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic, and it is not the same style that you are talking about in the coated canvas. This is a Dior Soft shopper from 2006.


Sigh of relief - thank you so much!!!


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


I want to say thank you as well. It turns out I was duped and took it off right away!


----------



## rk4265

Before I make another mistake, please authenticate
Item name: Christian Dior Diorissimo Grey Medium $4300. Lamb skin EUC Fuchsia Interior
Item number: 291603093000
Item seller: rk4265 
Web address: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291603093000?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thx In advance. I took it to dior spa and they didn't say anything.


----------



## rk4265

Hi I'm sorry can you please verify, it one more time for me. Maybe the pics weren't clear. Thx these are my personal pics.


----------



## rk4265

I don't know how to send multiples


----------



## rk4265

Herre it says 02-LO- 125


----------



## rk4265

Last one. Please let me know if you need more.


----------



## Yuniedo

Name: White Lady Dior
Seller: Private seller from Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/white-leather-handbag-dior-1842993.shtml

Please let me know if you need any more pictures. Thank in you for your service!


----------



## bagreedy

Please help authenticate these dior petal pearl earrings.

Name: Auth Christian Dior Pearl Mise en Dior Tribal Earrings Petal Edge Receipt

Item no: 262123383089

Seller: shependipity

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262123383089?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I placed a best offer on the item and seller accepted, I wanted to get them authenticated before paying. Please let me know if I should proceed.


----------



## rk4265

rk4265 said:


> Last one. Please let me know if you need more.


Never mind I got it


----------



## rk4265

Hi last one and then I'm never buying off eBay again!


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Before I make another mistake, please authenticate
> Item name: Christian Dior Diorissimo Grey Medium $4300. Lamb skin EUC Fuchsia Interior
> Item number: 291603093000
> Item seller: rk4265
> Web address: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291603093000?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thx In advance. I took it to dior spa and they didn't say anything.



I'm sorry but I believe this bag is fake. Did you get this from Ebay originally?


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry but I believe this bag is fake. Did you get this from Ebay originally?




Yes eBay and thank you! Never again but hopefully your opinion will help me get my money back.


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Hi last one and then I'm never buying off eBay again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178848
> View attachment 3178849
> View attachment 3178850
> View attachment 3178851
> View attachment 3178852



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

bagreedy said:


> Please help authenticate these dior petal pearl earrings.
> 
> Name: Auth Christian Dior Pearl Mise en Dior Tribal Earrings Petal Edge Receipt
> 
> Item no: 262123383089
> 
> Seller: shependipity
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262123383089?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I placed a best offer on the item and seller accepted, I wanted to get them authenticated before paying. Please let me know if I should proceed.



I believe these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Yuniedo said:


> Name: White Lady Dior
> Seller: Private seller from Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/white-leather-handbag-dior-1842993.shtml
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more pictures. Thank in you for your service!



I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. As long as you receive exactly that bag, then you will get an authentic Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Never mind I got it



I believe the bag is fake, so maybe this is the same conclusion that you came to?


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Yes eBay and thank you! Never again but hopefully your opinion will help me get my money back.



Sorry to hear that.

When you said you took it to the Dior Spa, do you mean the actual spa for people or the bag cleaning spa?

If it is the actual spa, then they won't be able to recognize the authenticity of the bag. Even if you brought it to a boutique, they won't authenticate it for you (or say your bag is fake).


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> When you said you took it to the Dior Spa, do you mean the actual spa for people or the bag cleaning spa?
> 
> If it is the actual spa, then they won't be able to recognize the authenticity of the bag. Even if you brought it to a boutique, they won't authenticate it for you (or say your bag is fake).


I means I took it to dior and they charged me $250 to clean it. Shame on me! But thank you for everything. You are great


----------



## bagreedy

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake.




Thank you! I cancelled my transaction. The seller insist they are not fake


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! I had the ebay listing authenticated here. Now that I've received the bag can you take a look one more time please? These are now my photos. This is the Maris Pearl. Thanks so much!!


----------



## russell317

Hello,
Please help me authenticate this Dior, thank you so much!

Name: Christian Dior Tomato Red Patent Quilted Lady Diana Bag
Seller: shona*mac
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131642468469?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The strap is missing and I think I will order a replacement strap in Dior boutique, do you know how much it costs? 
Thank you so much again!


----------



## ishimarumiwa

Hi, please help me authenticate this vintage bag i bought yesterday. 

Its actually a flip lock clutch with removable strap.

Thank you!


----------



## luvmydiego

Item name: Dior 38mm black ceramic diamond Viii
Online reseller name: purchased through RueLaLa
Direct URL link: item is in my possession link to photos for authentication 
http://s1138.photobucket.com/user/luvmydiego/library/Dior%20Viii
Thank you! Edit to add, too many photos to post, but will if necessary.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi! I had the ebay listing authenticated here. Now that I've received the bag can you take a look one more time please? These are now my photos. This is the Maris Pearl. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3179384
> 
> View attachment 3179385
> 
> View attachment 3179386
> 
> View attachment 3179387
> 
> View attachment 3179388
> 
> View attachment 3179389
> 
> View attachment 3179390
> 
> View attachment 3179391



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

russell317 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate this Dior, thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Tomato Red Patent Quilted Lady Diana Bag
> Seller: shona*mac
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131642468469?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The strap is missing and I think I will order a replacement strap in Dior boutique, do you know how much it costs?
> Thank you so much again!



I don't know for sure. This looks fine to me but a lot of Lady Dior fakes are really accurate so I can't be sure.

And you may not be able to order the strap from Dior, because they will only replace the strap as a repair.


----------



## averagejoe

ishimarumiwa said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this vintage bag i bought yesterday.
> 
> Its actually a flip lock clutch with removable strap.
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

luvmydiego said:


> Item name: Dior 38mm black ceramic diamond Viii
> Online reseller name: purchased through RueLaLa
> Direct URL link: item is in my possession link to photos for authentication
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/user/luvmydiego/library/Dior%20Viii
> Thank you! Edit to add, too many photos to post, but will if necessary.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ishimarumiwa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thanks so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Yay!! Thanks so much averagejoe!!


----------



## birmingham

Hello AverageJoe,
I would really appreciate you looking at this one for me please?
Many thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...nd-Pink-/191718265701?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Seller ID kia6814


----------



## averagejoe

birmingham said:


> Hello AverageJoe,
> I would really appreciate you looking at this one for me please?
> Many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...nd-Pink-/191718265701?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Seller ID kia6814



Looks fine to me although I can't be sure given the number of accurate fakes of the Diorissimo.


----------



## birmingham

Do you need any extra photos to be sure? I have the tag photos which I will upload..
Many thanks


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hi average joe,could you please authenticate this for me http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...Leather-Quilted-Tote-/361407130176?nav=SEARCH


----------



## luvmydiego

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Miss H

Hello,
Could anyone please help me authenticate this Dior. I know it's hard to authenticate Lady Dior bags nowadays, but please tell me if there's any red flag. Thank you very much!

Name: Lady Dior black silver
Seller: Jdetro
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301788848409?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ak3

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate?

Seller:fashionphile
Name: lady Dior
Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-vermillion-96191


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

birmingham said:


> Do you need any extra photos to be sure? I have the tag photos which I will upload..
> 
> Many thanks




If you can ask the photo of the date code, that also can check too.


----------



## averagejoe

birmingham said:


> Do you need any extra photos to be sure? I have the tag photos which I will upload..
> Many thanks



The photos provided were sufficient. It's just that the fakes of the Diorissimo have been so accurate that they're hard to distinguish from the real thing from pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

Lvlover21994 said:


> Hi average joe,could you please authenticate this for me http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...Leather-Quilted-Tote-/361407130176?nav=SEARCH



Please request a photo of the back of the interior tag.


----------



## averagejoe

Miss H said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this Dior. I know it's hard to authenticate Lady Dior bags nowadays, but please tell me if there's any red flag. Thank you very much!
> 
> Name: Lady Dior black silver
> Seller: Jdetro
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301788848409?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



There are no red flags. Unfortunately, I can't be certain if this is authentic. This is one of the new generation Lady Dior bags that are very difficult to authenticate due to the number of accurate fakes out there of it.


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate?
> 
> Seller:fashionphile
> Name: lady Dior
> Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-vermillion-96191



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Miss H

averagejoe said:


> There are no red flags. Unfortunately, I can't be certain if this is authentic. This is one of the new generation Lady Dior bags that are very difficult to authenticate due to the number of accurate fakes out there of it.



Thank you AJ.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Azua

Item name: Dior Granville
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272037349328?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: c4_foxy

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> Item name: Dior Granville
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272037349328?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: c4_foxy
> 
> Thanks!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## birmingham

Here's the date code if its any help.
Many thanks


----------



## LeMar

Hello! Please help to determine to determine the authenticity of this bag? Please tell me what year the bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

birmingham said:


> Do you need any extra photos to be sure? I have the tag photos which I will upload..
> 
> Many thanks




Hi Birmingham, I compared the bag with mine. Everything is accurate as well as the tag. I checked the seller's background and seemed fine. I would say go for it. I am not an expert but comparing the bag with original one with the all the details even the smallest part is the best.


----------



## evish

averagejoe please help me , fake or real


----------



## Blackwhite

I recently bought this 'vintage' lady Dior from Vestiaire collective and would like to know if it is genuine after reading scary stories of people buying fake bags from the site, thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## QuachN2

Hello! Can someone please help to determine the authenticity of this bag? Also, can you please tell me what year this bag is? Thank you in advance! 


Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
 Online reseller name: Fashionphile
 Direct URL link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-91963


----------



## averagejoe

LeMar said:


> Hello! Please help to determine to determine the authenticity of this bag? Please tell me what year the bag? Thank you in advance!



Close-up photo of the Christian Dior logo is needed.


----------



## averagejoe

evish said:


> averagejoe please help me , fake or real



Looks okay but I can't confirm due to the number of accurate fakes of the Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Blackwhite said:


> I recently bought this 'vintage' lady Dior from Vestiaire collective and would like to know if it is genuine after reading scary stories of people buying fake bags from the site, thank you very much in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182438
> View attachment 3182440
> View attachment 3182441
> View attachment 3182442
> View attachment 3182443
> View attachment 3182444
> View attachment 3182446
> View attachment 3182447



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

QuachN2 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help to determine the authenticity of this bag? Also, can you please tell me what year this bag is? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-91963



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## pinaple

Item: Christian Dior Diorama
Item number: 
Seller ID: 
Direct URL link: Item: http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...in-Silvertone-Perforated-Calfskin-As-New.html


Please help me out!


----------



## evish

who know witch color is this?


----------



## pinkyandperky88

Hello, 

Years ago I was given two Dior handbags from a trusted source which I am now looking to sell on. I had never doubted the authenticity of them before but having looked at some of the information online I am hoping someone may be able to help me find out if they are in-fact real Diors because if not then I will not be selling them on. I do not have any dustbags or authenticity cards for either of them because they are years old and we given to me as a 2nd owner. The bag has been well used so shows clear signs of wear and tear that could be confused with poor workmanship. 

I will upload as many photos as I can and would really appreciate anyones help. 

Below will be bag NO1.

Many thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pinkyandperky88

As Per my post above this is the second bag: 

_Years ago I was given two Dior handbags from a trusted source which I am now looking to sell on. I had never doubted the authenticity of them before but having looked at some of the information online I am hoping someone may be able to help me find out if they are in-fact real Diors because if not then I will not be selling them on. I do not have any dustbags or authenticity cards for either of them because they are years old and we given to me as a 2nd owner. The bag has been well used so shows clear signs of wear and tear that could be confused with poor workmanship. 
_
I will upload as many photos as I can and would really appreciate anyones help. 

Many thanks


----------



## LeMar

averagejoe said:


> Close-up photo of the Christian Dior logo is needed.



Here are the pictures, please tell me authentic or not, and any model year? thank!


----------



## Friederike

pinkyandperky88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Years ago I was given two Dior handbags from a trusted source which I am now looking to sell on. I had never doubted the authenticity of them before but having looked at some of the information online I am hoping someone may be able to help me find out if they are in-fact real Diors because if not then I will not be selling them on. I do not have any dustbags or authenticity cards for either of them because they are years old and we given to me as a 2nd owner. The bag has been well used so shows clear signs of wear and tear that could be confused with poor workmanship.
> 
> I will upload as many photos as I can and would really appreciate anyones help.
> 
> Below will be bag NO1.
> 
> Many thanks



This bag is a fake. Sorry to tell you that.


----------



## Friederike

pinkyandperky88 said:


> As Per my post above this is the second bag:
> 
> _Years ago I was given two Dior handbags from a trusted source which I am now looking to sell on. I had never doubted the authenticity of them before but having looked at some of the information online I am hoping someone may be able to help me find out if they are in-fact real Diors because if not then I will not be selling them on. I do not have any dustbags or authenticity cards for either of them because they are years old and we given to me as a 2nd owner. The bag has been well used so shows clear signs of wear and tear that could be confused with poor workmanship.
> _
> I will upload as many photos as I can and would really appreciate anyones help.
> 
> Many thanks



This one is also a fake 
AJ, could you confirm that?


----------



## averagejoe

LeMar said:


> Here are the pictures, please tell me authentic or not, and any model year? thank!



The pictures are blurry and are making the logo look really odd. Can you take a detailed and clear photo of it, please? 

By the way, the bag is from 2012.


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> This one is also a fake
> AJ, could you confirm that?



I agree with you. I believe the bag is fake too.


----------



## cindytian

averagejoe said:


> Please post a clear detailed picture of the front of the interior tag. We can't authenticate without this detail.



Hi averagejoe, 

I just received the bag today, and here is the additional pictures of the front of the interior tag and back of the "O" tag. 







Original shopping link for other pictures: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...y-dior-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium119798021

Could you help authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinkyandperky88

Friederike said:


> This bag is a fake. Sorry to tell you that.


Thank you for you message. 

Do you mind me asking what were the tell tell signs? 

Thanks


----------



## Blackwhite

Thank you so much averagejoe


----------



## Friederike

pinkyandperky88 said:


> Thank you for you message.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what were the tell tell signs?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, but we don't share details to prevent that the fake supplier learn to make better fakes.
What I can tell you: the inner label is not compatible with a Dior bag.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

cindytian said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I just received the bag today, and here is the additional pictures of the front of the interior tag and back of the "O" tag.
> 
> View attachment 3184228
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184229
> 
> 
> Original shopping link for other pictures: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...y-dior-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium119798021
> 
> Could you help authenticate this. Thanks in advance!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## cindytian

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thanks a lot averagejoe


----------



## chistmas07

Hi,
Please authenticate this Dior wallet please

Name: Christian Dior Beige Patent Leather Clutch/Wallet
Seller: mycutiebaby
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...w5xkBpX%2FVDdS2diCQSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...w5xkBpX%2FVDdS2diCQSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ThisVNchick

chistmas07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this Dior wallet please
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Beige Patent Leather Clutch/Wallet
> 
> Seller: mycutiebaby
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...w5xkBpX%2FVDdS2diCQSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...w5xkBpX%2FVDdS2diCQSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




The wallet is authentic. 

The red pouch is also authentic; it is part of the Dior Diva rewards program gift.


----------



## lunaticfairie

Hi, 


Can you please help authenticate this bag?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924621703?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lunaticfairie said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924621703?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649



This one looks good.


----------



## lunaticfairie

Thank You


Can you please authenticate this one as well?






http://www.ebay.com/itm/221239986599?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Ebay User: MarQKissa


----------



## ThisVNchick

lunaticfairie said:


> Thank You
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this one as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221239986599?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> Ebay User: MarQKissa



Authentic


----------



## LeMar

averagejoe said:


> The pictures are blurry and are making the logo look really odd. Can you take a detailed and clear photo of it, please?
> 
> By the way, the bag is from 2012.



Photo


----------



## chistmas07

Please authenticate this Dior bag

Name: Auth Dior Lambskin Leather Quilted SHW Chain Shoulder Bag Tote Bag Black

Seller: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331709438768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Fancytina

Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me? It's on Craigslist and we were wondering if it's real - it's the new Dior bag. If anyone could help us that would be great as it's a lot of money to spend thanks!


----------



## Fancytina

Serial tag pic


----------



## Fancytina

Chain pic - is the lettering off at all? When I look at other pics I feel it might be...


----------



## Fancytina

Interior of bag


----------



## Fancytina

Ok last one hardware ... &#128591;&#127996;&#128591;&#127996;&#128591;&#127996;&#128591;&#127996; any help would be great!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Everlong

Fancytina said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me? It's on Craigslist and we were wondering if it's real - it's the new Dior bag. If anyone could help us that would be great as it's a lot of money to spend thanks!



Fake


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this vintage Dior bag? model?year?Thanx a lot in advance


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this vintage Dior bag? model?year?leathertype?Thanx a lot in advance


----------



## straw88

Could someone give me some info about this vintage I found in grandmas closet?


----------



## averagejoe

LeMar said:


> Photo



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Please authenticate this Dior bag
> 
> Name: Auth Dior Lambskin Leather Quilted SHW Chain Shoulder Bag Tote Bag Black
> 
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331709438768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jensen said:


> could anyone tell me more about this vintage Dior bag? model?year?Thanx a lot in advance



It looks good to me.


----------



## averagejoe

jensen said:


> could anyone tell me more about this vintage Dior bag? model?year?leathertype?Thanx a lot in advance



I believe this is authentic, but I don't know much more about this model.


----------



## averagejoe

straw88 said:


> Could someone give me some info about this vintage I found in grandmas closet?



The picture is not showing.


----------



## Fancytina

Everlong said:


> Fake


thank you! had a feeling it was!


----------



## jensen

thanx 





averagejoe said:


> It looks good to me.


----------



## jensen

yes I'm sure it's authentic but I would love to know more about itthanx 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but I don't know much more about this model.


----------



## jensen

jensen said:


> yes I'm sure it's authentic but I would love to know more about itthanx


 there are 2 Dior bags.1 is tan coloured and the other one is black.which one did you mean?thanxhave a lovely day


----------



## straw88

Ups, here are the pics 


I've been talking with my mom and the remembers my grandma with it at least in the 70's  
postimg.org/image/6le2hcnwj/]s13.postimg.org/6le2hcnwj/DSC_2198.jpg

postimg.org/image/9nhevrykv/]s11.postimg.org/9nhevrykv/DSC_2199.jpg



Edit, I cannot make the pic show here :S


----------



## charlie1978

Hi there...
Can you authenticate this for me please?
It's on US eBay, eBay item number:262148591517

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262148591517

I hope you can open it and see it ok... 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## rk4265

Item name: christian dior lady dior mini bag black 
Item seller: nyjas
Item number: 281860955942
Item address; 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...955942?hash=item41a038df26:g:G9wAAOSwLzdWTRVq

Thank you!,,


----------



## cestlisa

Hi, could any one please kindly have a look at this for me? Thank you very much.
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r/pink-leather-be-dior-bag-dior-2085940.shtml


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

cestlisa said:


> Hi, could any one please kindly have a look at this for me? Thank you very much.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r/pink-leather-be-dior-bag-dior-2085940.shtml




This one is 100% fake. I was the buyer and contacted VC and they kept quiet until I contacted my credit card company to dispute. Please do not buy it. This bag was checked at Dior and authenticated here before. You can checked the history here.


----------



## cestlisa

ashopaholicgirl said:


> This one is 100% fake. I was the buyer and contacted VC and they kept quiet until I contacted my credit card company to dispute. Please do not buy it. This bag was checked at Dior and authenticated here before. You can checked the history here.



Oh my god Thank you so much for the information!!! I saw your post in the history and was wondering whether this is the same bag! You just saved me from a lot of trouble Too bad VC listed the bag again!!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

cestlisa said:


> Oh my god Thank you so much for the information!!! I saw your post in the history and was wondering whether this is the same bag! You just saved me from a lot of trouble Too bad VC listed the bag again!!




You're welcome. It's very bad that VC resells the fake bag. I really lost trust on VC.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

charlie1978 said:


> Hi there...
> Can you authenticate this for me please?
> It's on US eBay, eBay item number:262148591517
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262148591517
> 
> I hope you can open it and see it ok...
> Fingers crossed.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Item name: christian dior lady dior mini bag black
> Item seller: nyjas
> Item number: 281860955942
> Item address;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...955942?hash=item41a038df26:g:G9wAAOSwLzdWTRVq
> 
> Thank you!,,



I can't tell based on the pictures provided. 2 details look a bit off to me. Can you please request pictures taken with outdoor sunlight?


----------



## annnnaska

cestlisa said:


> Oh my god Thank you so much for the information!!! I saw your post in the history and was wondering whether this is the same bag! You just saved me from a lot of trouble Too bad VC listed the bag again!!




This is crazy and unacceptable! VC are claiming the item has already been authenticated by them. They accepted your return yet are still trying to sell it on. Unbelievable.


----------



## charlie1978

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for looking into this for me.
Much appreciated... &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## charlie1978

This item on eBay looks fantastic...
Could you authenticate this for me please?
Many thanks in advance... (Hope you can see it ok)

Item name: Christian Dior Saddlebag
Item seller: ct_boudoir
Item number: 111827935108
Item address: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...935108?hash=item1a0976df84:g:dzEAAOSwMmBVzpX6


----------



## averagejoe

charlie1978 said:


> This item on eBay looks fantastic...
> Could you authenticate this for me please?
> Many thanks in advance... (Hope you can see it ok)
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddlebag
> Item seller: ct_boudoir
> Item number: 111827935108
> Item address: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...935108?hash=item1a0976df84:g:dzEAAOSwMmBVzpX6



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## charlie1978

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Wow, thank you so much averagejoe.
Much appreciated... &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## jensen

jensen said:


> thanx


thank you AverageJoe  I really appreciate your help. so you mean the 2 Dior bags(the black round one and the bigger tan colored one are both authentic?have a lovely weekend


----------



## jensen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but I don't know much more about this model.


thank you AverageJoe  I really appreciate your help. so you mean the 2 Dior bags(the black round one and the bigger tan colored one are both authentic?have a lovely weekend


----------



## jensen

ashopaholicgirl said:


> This one is 100% fake. I was the buyer and contacted VC and they kept quiet until I contacted my credit card company to dispute. Please do not buy it. This bag was checked at Dior and authenticated here before. You can checked the history here.


ah this is horrible. I also looked at Dior bags at vestiarecollective better take care...


----------



## averagejoe

jensen said:


> thank you AverageJoe  I really appreciate your help. so you mean the 2 Dior bags(the black round one and the bigger tan colored one are both authentic?have a lovely weekend



They both look fine. I believe the black one is authentic. The brown one I'm not as familiar with, but every detail looks fine to me.


----------



## mydreambag15

Hi! Could you please help to authenticate this lady dior? Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

mydreambag15 said:


> Hi! Could you please help to authenticate this lady dior? Thank you!!



I believe this bag is authentic


----------



## jeremy90

hello!please help me authenticate this diorama!thank a lot^^


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

And the fake Dior bag on VC was bought. I feel sad for the buyer....


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jensen

averagejoe said:


> They both look fine. I believe the black one is authentic. The brown one I'm not as familiar with, but every detail looks fine to me.


thank you so much the brown one is a vintage and i'm pretty certain it's authentic. I really appreciate your kindness and helphave a lovely day


----------



## PurseAddi

Dear AverageJoe,

I bought a while ago a Lady Dior Avenue from Vestiaire Collective. At that time I was not aware of their unbelievable bad knowledge of authenticy. 
The leather feels soft as butter, inside and outside, really like my other designer bags. 
What worried me is that the seller gave me the dustbag of Dior Shoes (Black letters and small) and on one side the leather is unsewn on a small place.

Please help me!


----------



## PurseAddi

PurseAddi said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> I bought a while ago a Lady Dior Avenue from Vestiaire Collective. At that time I was not aware of their unbelievable bad knowledge of authenticy.
> The leather feels soft as butter, inside and outside, really like my other designer bags.
> What worried me is that the seller gave me the dustbag of Dior Shoes (Black letters and small) and on one side the leather is unsewn on a small place.
> 
> Please help me!



Ow, I probably did something wrong with uploading the pictures, they are not all on.
So sorry, I will try again for the other pictures.

Kind regards


----------



## averagejoe

PurseAddi said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> I bought a while ago a Lady Dior Avenue from Vestiaire Collective. At that time I was not aware of their unbelievable bad knowledge of authenticy.
> The leather feels soft as butter, inside and outside, really like my other designer bags.
> What worried me is that the seller gave me the dustbag of Dior Shoes (Black letters and small) and on one side the leather is unsewn on a small place.
> 
> Please help me!



I believe your bag is authentic. And it is fine that it came with a shoe dust bag (I had one like that before, too). 

The Lady Dior Avenue is a stunning bag, isn't it?


----------



## averagejoe

PurseAddi said:


> Ow, I probably did something wrong with uploading the pictures, they are not all on.
> So sorry, I will try again for the other pictures.
> 
> Kind regards



I only needed the few pictures to authenticate your bag in this case. No need to post more.


----------



## averagejoe

jeremy90 said:


> hello!please help me authenticate this diorama!thank a lot^^



I believe this is authentic


----------



## PurseAddi

averagejoe said:


> I believe your bag is authentic. And it is fine that it came with a shoe dust bag (I had one like that before, too).
> 
> The Lady Dior Avenue is a stunning bag, isn't it?



Dear AverageJoe,

Thank you for the effort! I feel better now  You should start a business in this 

It is indeed a stunning bag, I really searched for it because they did not made it for a long time. 
Dior has so many stylish handbags, Be Dior, Diorissima... And with R. Simons their clothes also came back. I hope it is staying like that after the leave of R. Simons.

Thank you again,

Kind regards Veronique


----------



## jeremy90

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


many thank


----------



## curiouscanuck

Dear authenticators, 

Could you kindly please help me in determining whether this Christian Dior shoulder monogram bag is authentic or not? I have tried to do as much research as I can before asking but I still can't determine it. Thank You very much


----------



## jessivana

Hello, Dior expert! 
Could you help me check if this bag is authentic? 

thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Yuniedo

Hello AverageJoe, 

I just bought this beautiful lady Dior (my first!). If you can help me by authenticating this, just for my peace of mind. I've bought a few items from YoogisCloset before, and have never had a problem. But have never bought a Dior. 

Name: Lady Dior (Medium)
Color: Black
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-59055.html

If these aren't enough pictures, I am expected to receive the bag early next week and will take additional pictures. 

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Friederike

jessivana said:


> Hello, Dior expert!
> Could you help me check if this bag is authentic?
> 
> thank you so much in advance!!!



I'm sorry to say but your bag is a fake 
AJ, could you confirm that please?

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> I'm sorry to say but your bag is a fake
> AJ, could you confirm that please?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



I agree with your assessment.


----------



## averagejoe

Yuniedo said:


> Hello AverageJoe,
> 
> I just bought this beautiful lady Dior (my first!). If you can help me by authenticating this, just for my peace of mind. I've bought a few items from YoogisCloset before, and have never had a problem. But have never bought a Dior.
> 
> Name: Lady Dior (Medium)
> Color: Black
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-59055.html
> 
> If these aren't enough pictures, I am expected to receive the bag early next week and will take additional pictures.
> 
> Thank you for your assistance!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

curiouscanuck said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you kindly please help me in determining whether this Christian Dior shoulder monogram bag is authentic or not? I have tried to do as much research as I can before asking but I still can't determine it. Thank You very much



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> I agree with your assessment.



Dear AJ

Thanks for your expert opinion.
I'm getting good in this authentication thing  

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> Thanks for your expert opinion.
> I'm getting good in this authentication thing
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



I'm not an expert. You're pretty good yourself


----------



## Supeer

Please help me, fake or real [emoji120][emoji120]

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401032809003


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> I'm not an expert. You're pretty good yourself



Dear AJ
You are definitely an Expert!! 

Regards
Friedi


----------



## jessivana

Friederike said:


> I'm sorry to say but your bag is a fake
> AJ, could you confirm that please?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Dear, Friedi

Happy thanksgiving
Thank you so much for your expert assessment! Appreciate it 

Much love, xx


----------



## averagejoe

Supeer said:


> Please help me, fake or real [emoji120][emoji120]
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401032809003



Please post in the format outlined in Post 1 of this thread for future requests.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## sunflowerss530

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Green Leather Small Saddle??
Item number: 161605342027
Seller ID: 5246lando
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chr...sh=item25a06dd34b:g:c8UAAOSweW5U47q4#viTabs_0

I know nothing about vintage Dior bags so if anyone has any insight I would appreciate it! I have amassed a few vintage designer saddle/sling style bags from my mother and I would love to add a dior to my collection. Also Green is my fav color  Love to hear what you think TPF. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

sunflowerss530 said:


> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Green Leather Small Saddle??
> Item number: 161605342027
> Seller ID: 5246lando
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chr...sh=item25a06dd34b:g:c8UAAOSweW5U47q4#viTabs_0
> 
> I know nothing about vintage Dior bags so if anyone has any insight I would appreciate it! I have amassed a few vintage designer saddle/sling style bags from my mother and I would love to add a dior to my collection. Also Green is my fav color  Love to hear what you think TPF. Thanks!



I believe this is authentic but I don't know which year it is from.


----------



## incognito x3

Can somebody please authenticate this lady dior? thanks!


----------



## Yuniedo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sunflowerss530

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic but I don't know which year it is from.



Many thanks averagejoe!! you're so quick


----------



## averagejoe

incognito x3 said:


> Can somebody please authenticate this lady dior? thanks!



Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## chistmas07

Hi AJ,
Would you please authenticate this Diorama for me.  Do you think Dior able to fix that missing leather tab?

Name: New Runway SS15 CHRISTIAN DIOR Black "Diorama" Lady Lambskin Shoulder Flap Bag

Seller: marcodimodena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Runway-...w5xkBpX%2FVDdS2diCQSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi AJ,
> Would you please authenticate this Diorama for me.  Do you think Dior able to fix that missing leather tab?
> 
> Name: New Runway SS15 CHRISTIAN DIOR Black "Diorama" Lady Lambskin Shoulder Flap Bag
> 
> Seller: marcodimodena
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Runway-...w5xkBpX%2FVDdS2diCQSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much



I believe this Diorama is authentic. Are you the lucky winner of this bag?

And Dior should be able to fix the tab for you.


----------



## Azua

Item Name: Large Lady Dior
Item Number: 331721029231
Seller: jgirl215
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...029231?hash=item4d3c1d366f:g:jBQAAOSwnipWXBbO


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## chistmas07

averagejoe said:


> I believe this Diorama is authentic. Are you the lucky winner of this bag?
> 
> And Dior should be able to fix the tab for you.


Thank you so much AJ,
And yes, I'm the lucky winner.  Good deal?


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Thank you so much AJ,
> And yes, I'm the lucky winner.  Good deal?



More like amazing deal 

Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> Item Name: Large Lady Dior
> Item Number: 331721029231
> Seller: jgirl215
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...029231?hash=item4d3c1d366f:g:jBQAAOSwnipWXBbO



Looks fine to me although I cannot confirm due to the accuracy of the fakes of the Lady Dior.


----------



## rk4265

Hi joe, got this baby on eBay and I'm pretty sure it's real. I believe I scored because the seller said they thought its Python embossed and I believe it's authentic lizard. Let me know 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 also is there a date code in the new clutches?


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Hi joe, got this baby on eBay and I'm pretty sure it's real. I believe I scored because the seller said they thought its Python embossed and I believe it's authentic lizard. Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202861
> View attachment 3202862
> View attachment 3202863
> View attachment 3202865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is there a date code in the new clutches?



I believe it's authentic, and as you said, it's made of lizard skin. Check the pocket to see if there is a tag sewn into the seam. If not, then check any of the seams inside the bag; you should be able to find one that has a date code embossed on it.


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> I believe it's authentic, and as you said, it's made of lizard skin. Check the pocket to see if there is a tag sewn into the seam. If not, then check any of the seams inside the bag; you should be able to find one that has a date code embossed on it.




Thank you for your time joe! Your awesome


----------



## ahbocat

Hi,

Could you help to check this Dior my aunt gave me?
Thank you!

Pat


----------



## averagejoe

ahbocat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help to check this Dior my aunt gave me?
> Thank you!
> 
> Pat
> 
> View attachment 3203848
> View attachment 3203849
> View attachment 3203850
> View attachment 3203851
> View attachment 3203852



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## curiouscanuck

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much  you're doing a wonderful thing by helping people out.


----------



## ahbocat

Thank you very much!




averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


----------



## maddiesparkly

Dear expert,

Could you please help with authentication of this one?
Name: Lady Dior Lambskin Bag
Seller iD: gold-medved
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201478124307?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Should I upload additional pictures?
Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

maddiesparkly said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> Could you please help with authentication of this one?
> Name: Lady Dior Lambskin Bag
> Seller iD: gold-medved
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201478124307?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Should I upload additional pictures?
> Thanks.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## anabella05

Please authenticate.  I apologize if these photos are not enough, this is for a friend and these are all the photos she could obtain.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## malaserna

HI, authenticators, I found this gorgeous bag at a pawnshop and I'm so excited cuz it's soooo beautiful. I do have 7 days to return if it's fake so I really, really need your help. This is my first time buying a Dior so I really hope it's a deal and not a bust. 

item: Christian Dior hand bag
Seller: pawnshop
link: none

pictures: taken bvy me.

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Dior?sort=3&page=1

Anxiously waiting and trying not to get too excited. Thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## monofan

Hi authenticator,

I just purchased this bag. I am wondering if the bag is authentic.

Item name:AUTHENTIC Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Pink Lambskin
Item number: 172018410151
Seller ID: gagahouse
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172018410151?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

anabella05 said:


> Please authenticate.  I apologize if these photos are not enough, this is for a friend and these are all the photos she could obtain.  Thanks in advance!



I believe this bag is fake


----------



## averagejoe

malaserna said:


> HI, authenticators, I found this gorgeous bag at a pawnshop and I'm so excited cuz it's soooo beautiful. I do have 7 days to return if it's fake so I really, really need your help. This is my first time buying a Dior so I really hope it's a deal and not a bust.
> 
> item: Christian Dior hand bag
> Seller: pawnshop
> link: none
> 
> pictures: taken bvy me.
> 
> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Dior?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Anxiously waiting and trying not to get too excited. Thanks a bunch for your help.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

monofan said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> I just purchased this bag. I am wondering if the bag is authentic.
> 
> Item name:AUTHENTIC Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Pink Lambskin
> Item number: 172018410151
> Seller ID: gagahouse
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172018410151?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!



I believe this bag is fake


----------



## malaserna

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


WONDERFUL news, Joe. Oh my god, you made me so happy! I'm already attach to the bag so thank you thank you. You're awesome.


----------



## malaserna

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Oops, sorry to bother you again. Got too excited I forgot to ask if this is a Lady Dior? Thanks again. I'm on cloud 9. Happy Christmas!


----------



## anabella05

Thanks, averagejoe!


----------



## Nussy_n

Can you please kindly authenticate the following bags?


Item name:Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Lady Large GM 
Item number: 252160557046
Seller ID: preowned4u-boutique
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/252160557046



Item name: Auth Christian Dior Chain Shoulder Bag 17-BO Lamb Leather Rose Pink A-2846
Item number: 181948024235
Seller ID: camelliaorganiationbrand
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/181948024235

Item name: Auth Excellent Christian Dior New Rock Cannage Chain Shoulder Bag Pink 9101
Item number:141827354844
Seller ID: steven-japan2525
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/141827354844


----------



## averagejoe

malaserna said:


> Oops, sorry to bother you again. Got too excited I forgot to ask if this is a Lady Dior? Thanks again. I'm on cloud 9. Happy Christmas!



Yes, this is a Lady Dior bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Can you please kindly authenticate the following bags?
> 
> 
> Item name:Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Lady Large GM
> Item number: 252160557046
> Seller ID: preowned4u-boutique
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/252160557046
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Chain Shoulder Bag 17-BO Lamb Leather Rose Pink A-2846
> Item number: 181948024235
> Seller ID: camelliaorganiationbrand
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/181948024235
> 
> Item name: Auth Excellent Christian Dior New Rock Cannage Chain Shoulder Bag Pink 9101
> Item number:141827354844
> Seller ID: steven-japan2525
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/141827354844



I believe they are all authentic.


----------



## malaserna

You're awesome.  Thank you so much! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Please could you authenticate this lady Dior rendezvous wallett


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Code


----------



## Obsessionofbags

More pic please could you authenticate than you x


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Pic


----------



## Nussy_n

averagejoe said:


> I believe they are all authentic.



Thank you so much for a swift response. I am grateful for that.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nussy_n

Could you please kindly authenticate this bag for me? 

Thank you in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior Bag White Patent Leather Authentic
Item number: 281875162192
Seller ID: blakbirdie
Direct URL link: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281875162192?redirect=mobile


----------



## averagejoe

Obsessionofbags said:


> More pic please could you authenticate than you x



Looks okay from the pictures but I cannot confirm because the pictures aren't clear enough.


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Could you please kindly authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Bag White Patent Leather Authentic
> Item number: 281875162192
> Seller ID: blakbirdie
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281875162192?redirect=mobile



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Nussy_n

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much once again.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
Please help to authenticate this beautiful Lady Dior, and please advise if it's calfskin or lambskin as described. Many thanks. 
Name: Black Cannage Lady Dior
Code: 05 - MA - 1017
Link: http://luxeitfwd.com.au/lady-dior-black-lambskin.html


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> Please help to authenticate this beautiful Lady Dior, and please advise if it's calfskin or lambskin as described. Many thanks.
> Name: Black Cannage Lady Dior
> Code: 05 - MA - 1017
> Link: http://luxeitfwd.com.au/lady-dior-black-lambskin.html



I believe this is authentic


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Dear AJ,

Thank you very much.


----------



## Glamnatic

Hello ladies! I know that this is not an authentication thread but I need your help, someone is selling me a pair of thechnologic sunglasses. I have never owned a pair of Dior sunglasses these look great on pictures but I checked out aliexpress and saw fakes sold with the same box and authentication card....so maybe they fake them very well, also the price she is selling them is way to low for their retail price $185 USD (claiming only worn twice). What should i look in them? Any serial number embossed on the lenses like in Prada sunglasses ?? Here are some pictures I appreciate your help.


----------



## JAS798015

Dear fellow purse forum brain trust,

First time buyer of online sale item. In Person pick up and payment. 

Please assist with authenticating the following:
Item name: Diorissimo (black)
Seller ID: POM
URL link: 
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/christion-dior-handbag-black-diorissimo/1095882434

THANK YOU in advance!!!

Pictures are as follows:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/g1cAAOSwAKxWUVPa/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/6dkAAOSwbdpWUVPY/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/FLsAAOSwnipWUVPQ/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTYwWDEyODA=/z/6gkAAOSwbdpWUVPa/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/WFkAAOSwp5JWUVPc/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/FYcAAOSwnipWUVPf/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/6QUAAOSw7FRWY06g/$_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/4e8AAOSwHQ9WY06d/$_20.JPG

(Sorry.. Still trying to figure out how to get pics from website onto thread on iPhone)


----------



## MDM

Item name:  Diorama
Item number:  272069048589
Seller ID:  onlybest31
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2016-AU...048589?hash=item3f5894390d:g:MQcAAOSwbdpWZSNh

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Glamnatic said:


> Hello ladies! I know that this is not an authentication thread but I need your help, someone is selling me a pair of thechnologic sunglasses. I have never owned a pair of Dior sunglasses these look great on pictures but I checked out aliexpress and saw fakes sold with the same box and authentication card....so maybe they fake them very well, also the price she is selling them is way to low for their retail price $185 USD (claiming only worn twice). What should i look in them? Any serial number embossed on the lenses like in Prada sunglasses ?? Here are some pictures I appreciate your help.
> View attachment 3207798
> View attachment 3207799
> View attachment 3207801
> View attachment 3207802



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

MDM said:


> Item name:  Diorama
> Item number:  272069048589
> Seller ID:  onlybest31
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2016-AU...048589?hash=item3f5894390d:g:MQcAAOSwbdpWZSNh
> 
> Thank you!



I believe the bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

JAS798015 said:


> Dear fellow purse forum brain trust,
> 
> First time buyer of online sale item. In Person pick up and payment.
> 
> Please assist with authenticating the following:
> Item name: Diorissimo (black)
> Seller ID: POM
> URL link:
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/christion-dior-handbag-black-diorissimo/1095882434
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!!!
> 
> Pictures are as follows:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/g1cAAOSwAKxWUVPa/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/6dkAAOSwbdpWUVPY/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/FLsAAOSwnipWUVPQ/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTYwWDEyODA=/z/6gkAAOSwbdpWUVPa/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/WFkAAOSwp5JWUVPc/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/FYcAAOSwnipWUVPf/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/6QUAAOSw7FRWY06g/$_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/4e8AAOSwHQ9WY06d/$_20.JPG
> 
> (Sorry.. Still trying to figure out how to get pics from website onto thread on iPhone)



Not enough large pictures. Please see post 1 for details.


----------



## JAS798015

averagejoe said:


> Not enough large pictures. Please see post 1 for details.


thank you averagejoe for your reply.
Tried getting larger pictures from website to attach to message without success. 
(Nervous picking up and paying for bag. Might apologise and back out.)


----------



## Nussy_n

Could you please kindly authenticate this bag?


Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Red Patent Handbag
Item number:  161909052176
Seller ID: moots25 
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161909052176?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## angelina236

Hiiii, please help me authenticate please


----------



## averagejoe

angelina236 said:


> Hiiii, please help me authenticate please



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Could you please kindly authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Red Patent Handbag
> Item number:  161909052176
> Seller ID: moots25
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161909052176?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pictures of the interior tag are a bit blurry so I can't be sure, but the bag looks okay so far.


----------



## chistmas07

Hi AJ,
Please authenticate this bag for me.  thank you

Name:  Christian Dior Diorissimo
Seller: top-diamanté
Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-P...NMCIShoppingFeed&003=5838899&010=sku151330193


----------



## Nussy_n

Thank you for that.


----------



## chistmas07

Sorry, I posted the wrong link.  Here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172025632718?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I believe this bag made out of calfskin.  It is really easy getting scatch?  Which leather is better calfskin or bullcalf leather?  

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Sorry, I posted the wrong link.  Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172025632718?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I believe this bag made out of calfskin.  It is really easy getting scatch?  Which leather is better calfskin or bullcalf leather?
> 
> Thank you



I believe this bag is fake. 

The real version is made of smooth calfskin which is more scratch-resistant than lambskin, but it does show scratches more readily than the grained taurillon.


----------



## LVoe121

Hello, 

I am still searching for my perfect black lady dior. I would be very greatful for yiour insight. 

Thank you!!!!!!!

Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium
Seller: susan_dreieck
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Handtasche-schwarz-feines-Nappaleder-Luxus-/161910013423?hash=item25b296bdef:g:fkYAAOSwnH1WZHc9


----------



## averagejoe

LVoe121 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am still searching for my perfect black lady dior. I would be very greatful for yiour insight.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium
> Seller: susan_dreieck
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Handtasche-schwarz-feines-Nappaleder-Luxus-/161910013423?hash=item25b296bdef:g:fkYAAOSwnH1WZHc9



One of the details looks a bit suspicious to me. Can another PF member have a look?


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> One of the details looks a bit suspicious to me. Can another PF member have a look?



Dear AJ

I agree with you. I bought exactly the same model at the Dior Boutique in KaDeWe (Berlin) some months ago and I compared the details with my original LD. I am pretty sure that the bag is a fake.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> I agree with you. I bought exactly the same model at the Dior Boutique in KaDeWe (Berlin) some months ago and I compared the details with my original LD. I am pretty sure that the bag is a fake.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Thank you very much!


----------



## sangee

Hello Dior Expert,
Would you please be so kind to authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Dior panarea
Item number: 01-RU-0192
Seller: Muriel 1089
Link:http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/dior/p-4221993.html

im not able to add the pictures but in the linki above there are the pictures in HD quality

Thank you very much for your assistance indeed!!
Sangee


----------



## LVoe121

Dear AJ and Fredericke, 

thanks very much for your valuable opinion. It was rather a deal, which was too good. I will continue looking for my dream Lady Dior. 

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

sangee said:


> Hello Dior Expert,
> Would you please be so kind to authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Dior panarea
> Item number: 01-RU-0192
> Seller: Muriel 1089
> Link:http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/dior/p-4221993.html
> 
> im not able to add the pictures but in the linki above there are the pictures in HD quality
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance indeed!!
> Sangee



I believe that the bag is authentic.


----------



## sangee

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jacjac0311

Dear AJ and Dior experts, 

I am very much keen on getting this bag, could you please let me know if this is authentic?

Thank you!

Item name: Dior Green Leather Handbag
Online reseller name: Mariya
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...dior/green-leather-handbag-dior-2046305.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

jacjac0311 said:


> Dear AJ and Dior experts,
> 
> I am very much keen on getting this bag, could you please let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior Green Leather Handbag
> Online reseller name: Mariya
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...dior/green-leather-handbag-dior-2046305.shtml



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## cyee

Hi everyone! I bought this lady dior bag off a really nice girl in my local fb group. I was wondering if it can still be authenticated here without a link? If not please ignore, many thanks!!

Name: Medium Lady Dior Bag 












Also can anyone tell what type of leather this it? At first I thought it was Lambskin from her photos but it's more like Lambskin that's glossy? Not exactly patent leather because it doesn't have that sparkle to it  Any help would be very appreciated, thanks again!!


----------



## slxli

Item name: Black Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: n/a
Direct URL link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5363208562.html

Dear authenticators,
Please authenticate this for me!! I called in Dior boutique and they were able to confirm that this bag was purchased from there but just wanted to make sure it is authentic as I know there are a lot of fakes floating around..It comes with authenticity card and everything. Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

cyee said:


> Hi everyone! I bought this lady dior bag off a really nice girl in my local fb group. I was wondering if it can still be authenticated here without a link? If not please ignore, many thanks!!
> 
> Name: Medium Lady Dior Bag
> 
> View attachment 3215127
> View attachment 3215128
> View attachment 3215129
> View attachment 3215130
> View attachment 3215132
> View attachment 3215133
> View attachment 3215134
> View attachment 3215135
> View attachment 3215136
> 
> 
> Also can anyone tell what type of leather this it? At first I thought it was Lambskin from her photos but it's more like Lambskin that's glossy? Not exactly patent leather because it doesn't have that sparkle to it  Any help would be very appreciated, thanks again!!



I believe this bag is authentic, and it is made of patent leather although it has lost some of its luster with use. And there was a while when Dior used patent leather that looked more like polished leather as it wasn't as shiny. 

It is patent calfskin, not lambskin.


----------



## averagejoe

slxli said:


> Item name: Black Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: n/a
> Direct URL link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/5363208562.html
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> Please authenticate this for me!! I called in Dior boutique and they were able to confirm that this bag was purchased from there but just wanted to make sure it is authentic as I know there are a lot of fakes floating around..It comes with authenticity card and everything. Thank you so much



I believe this bag is authentic


----------



## jacjac0311

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Aloha Tiare

Aloha again...
I am looking at this bag and I wonder if you could please authenticate it for me...
Item name: Dior Lady Medium in blue lambskin
Item number: 121839725862
Seller ID: celina702
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...g-/121839725862?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Aloha Tiare said:


> Aloha again...
> I am looking at this bag and I wonder if you could please authenticate it for me...
> Item name: Dior Lady Medium in blue lambskin
> Item number: 121839725862
> Seller ID: celina702
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...g-/121839725862?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Aloha Tiare

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Oh my!  Thank you SO very much for saving me from buying this.  I REALLY appreciate it.    Many many thanks!!


----------



## cyee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic, and it is made of patent leather although it has lost some of its luster with use. And there was a while when Dior used patent leather that looked more like polished leather as it wasn't as shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> It is patent calfskin, not lambskin.




Thank you!! Good to know it's authentic and what leather it exactly is


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just received these in the mail can someone please authentic...let me know if more pictures are needed. My return window is very small. 

I've never seen this kind of case...all my other Dior's came in a gray box with a white case. 

Dior Abstract


----------



## treasured

I just received my first Dior bag from Fashionphile.
Could someone kindly take a look to make sure it's authentic? 

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior medium lambskin in beige

Item number: 93285

Seller: Fashionphile

Direct Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-93285

I've tried reading about things to look for but I would love some reassurance.
Thank you so much!


----------



## ThisVNchick

treasured said:


> I just received my first Dior bag from Fashionphile.
> Could someone kindly take a look to make sure it's authentic?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior medium lambskin in beige
> 
> Item number: 93285
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Direct Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-93285
> 
> I've tried reading about things to look for but I would love some reassurance.
> Thank you so much!



Looks good


----------



## averagejoe

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I just received these in the mail can someone please authentic...let me know if more pictures are needed. My return window is very small.
> 
> I've never seen this kind of case...all my other Dior's came in a gray box with a white case.
> 
> Dior Abstract
> View attachment 3216472
> 
> View attachment 3216475
> View attachment 3216476
> View attachment 3216477
> View attachment 3216478
> View attachment 3216479
> View attachment 3216481
> View attachment 3216483



I believe they are authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

averagejoe said:


> I believe they are authentic




Thank you!  The case threw me off cuz I've never seen that kind.


----------



## Bambixx

Hello.
I was wondering if anyone can help me with this one 

tem name: DIOR BAG. 'LADY DIOR' MEDIUM. 
Item number: 161920837893
Seller ID: shop.now1
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161920837893?ul_noapp=true


Thanks a lot


----------



## Stuarly

Hi, can someone help me with this one? The auth card looks unfamiliar to me. Please check. 

Thanks a lot!

Item name: Mini Dior bag 
Item number: 201487155336
Seller ID: enchantingelana
Direct URL link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201487155336


----------



## Everlong

Stuarly said:


> Hi, can someone help me with this one? The auth card looks unfamiliar to me. Please check.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: Mini Dior bag
> Item number: 201487155336
> Seller ID: enchantingelana
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201487155336



Fake


----------



## Everlong

Bambixx said:


> Hello.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me with this one
> 
> tem name: DIOR BAG. 'LADY DIOR' MEDIUM.
> Item number: 161920837893
> Seller ID: shop.now1
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161920837893?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



Need to see pictures on the stampings and interior.


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Hi everybody,
Usually I am over at Mulberry, but now and then a Gaucho catches my eye and I get al little grabby ;p I got this in a private sale, it would be great if you could take a look at it. Thank you for your time 

Item name: Dior Gaucho
Online reseller name: -
Direct URL link: -


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Continued


----------



## treasured

treasured said:


> I just received my first Dior bag from Fashionphile.
> Could someone kindly take a look to make sure it's authentic?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior medium lambskin in beige
> 
> Item number: 93285
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Direct Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-93285
> 
> I've tried reading about things to look for but I would love some reassurance.
> Thank you so much!





ThisVNchick said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much ThisVNchick, I appreciate you taking a look.
 There were some differences I noticed compared with other pictures of Lady Diors in the forum. Maybe there were some changes made as this is an older model if I'm reading the date code correctly?
It also came with an authenticity card which is not filled out. I'm not sure why it wouldn't be?
Thanks for your help. I'm so familiar with LV and Chanel but this is new to me!


----------



## Bambixx

Everlong said:


> Need to see pictures on the stampings and interior.



the seller included pictures of the interior. Not sure if it is enough 

tem name: DIOR BAG. 'LADY DIOR' MEDIUM. 
Item number: 161920837893
Seller ID: shop.now1
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161920837893?ul_noapp=true


Help from anyone would be appreciated. Thanks a lot


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi, I just got my offer accepted. Could anyone kindly to take a look to be sure it authentic? Much appreciated.

Item name: Christina Dior Red patent leather handbag
Seller ID: Anna
Direct URL link: 
http://http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/red-patent-leather-handbag-dior-1903295.shtml

Many thanks. I have posted comment on there asked her to get more picture but she is in silent.


----------



## averagejoe

Junkyardprinses said:


> Hi everybody,
> Usually I am over at Mulberry, but now and then a Gaucho catches my eye and I get al little grabby ;p I got this in a private sale, it would be great if you could take a look at it. Thank you for your time
> 
> Item name: Dior Gaucho
> Online reseller name: -
> Direct URL link: -



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi, I just got my offer accepted. Could anyone kindly to take a look to be sure it authentic? Much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Christina Dior Red patent leather handbag
> Seller ID: Anna
> Direct URL link:
> http://http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/red-patent-leather-handbag-dior-1903295.shtml
> 
> Many thanks. I have posted comment on there asked her to get more picture but she is in silent.



More pictures are needed, as you mentioned. 

Besides, some members have reportedly received fakes from this website


----------



## averagejoe

Bambixx said:


> the seller included pictures of the interior. Not sure if it is enough
> 
> tem name: DIOR BAG. 'LADY DIOR' MEDIUM.
> Item number: 161920837893
> Seller ID: shop.now1
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161920837893?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> Help from anyone would be appreciated. Thanks a lot



Not enough detailed clear pictures. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> More pictures are needed, as you mentioned.
> 
> Besides, some members have reportedly received fakes from this website


Hi AJ, thank you for being there!! year thats why I have asked. I dont want to have a hassle transaction. The price is good if its authentic hey. I have requested the picture of serial number. Once I got it, I will def. need your help. Thanks


----------



## Aloha Tiare

Aloha AJ!!  Thank you so much again for saving me from the turquoise blue Lady Dior the other day!     I've  also been looking at this Diorissimo for a while and I wonder if you could please tell me if you see any red flags... I have asked this seller for more pictures of the Dior stamp inside (over the last 3 weeks) but get no reply... they may be traveling or maybe they are not getting my messages. If I go ahead I can take pictures myself and post it for authentication later.  Thank you again so much!!

Item name: Diorissimo blue with fushia interior
Item number: 7538179
Seller ID: hongangel
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-tote-bag-blue-with-fusia-interior-7538179/?tref=category


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Aloha Tiare said:


> Aloha AJ!!  Thank you so much again for saving me from the turquoise blue Lady Dior the other day!     I've  also been looking at this Diorissimo for a while and I wonder if you could please tell me if you see any red flags... I have asked this seller for more pictures of the Dior stamp inside (over the last 3 weeks) but get no reply... they may be traveling or maybe they are not getting my messages. If I go ahead I can take pictures myself and post it for authentication later.  Thank you again so much!!
> 
> Item name: Diorissimo blue with fushia interior
> Item number: 7538179
> Seller ID: hongangel
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-tote-bag-blue-with-fusia-interior-7538179/?tref=category



Sorry I can't confirm this one because one of the details look suspicious, and another looks strange perhaps based on the angle that the picture is taken.


----------



## Aloha Tiare

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I can't confirm this one because one of the details look suspicious, and another looks strange perhaps based on the angle that the picture is taken.


Thanks so much, AJ!


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ, the seller already add more picture for Dior bag with serial tag number. It looks suspicious because there has "B" under the 16-BO-xxxx. I have compapred so many bag and couldnt see any similar like this. Can you please advise?


Many thanks.

Item: Dior red patent leather handbag medium
Item code: 1903295
Link: http://http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/red-patent-leather-handbag-dior-1903295.shtml


----------



## Aloha Tiare

Aloha again AJ!  I am looking at this Diorissimo and wonder if you could kindly let me know if you think it is authentic.  I asked the seller for extra pictures which I'm posting below.  Thanks so much again for all your help.

Item name: Christian Dior Diorissimo Medium Tote Bag
Item number: 111851265466
Seller ID: kallyhuii 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111851265466?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

Aloha Tiare said:


> Aloha again AJ!  I am looking at this Diorissimo and wonder if you could kindly let me know if you think it is authentic.  I asked the seller for extra pictures which I'm posting below.  Thanks so much again for all your help.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Diorissimo Medium Tote Bag
> Item number: 111851265466
> Seller ID: kallyhuii
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111851265466?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks fine to me, although I would not take a risk with a brand new seller who has no feedback.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ, the seller already add more picture for Dior bag with serial tag number. It looks suspicious because there has "B" under the 16-BO-xxxx. I have compapred so many bag and couldnt see any similar like this. Can you please advise?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Item: Dior red patent leather handbag medium
> Item code: 1903295
> Link: http://http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/red-patent-leather-handbag-dior-1903295.shtml



Pictures are still too blurry. The B part is fine, but because this reseller has sold fake Lady Dior bags to some of our members in the past (along with authentic bags as well), I am hesitant to believe it is authentic.


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> Pictures are still too blurry. The B part is fine, but because this reseller has sold fake Lady Dior bags to some of our members in the past (along with authentic bags as well), I am hesitant to believe it is authentic.


Yer, after searching around i saw Yoosicloset also have one with the "B" in serial tag.
Oh, she sell fake as well? Wow, thats nice to know?

Thanks AJ, i will hunt for another one.


----------



## Chanelcc

Hi AJ, could you kidnly help me authenticating this bag for me please?

Name of the bag I dont know
seller i met in gumtree
pics as given here
The inside of the bag is lined in some very soft leather but outside leather is not as soft as inside one. thanks in advance


----------



## Chanelcc

continuing....


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ,

Can you please help me with this item?

Item: Violet leather mid-size Lady Dior
Seller: Tanya
Link: http://http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/purple-violet-leather-mid-size-lady-dior-dior-2001979.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Chanelcc said:


> continuing....



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Can you please help me with this item?
> 
> Item: Violet leather mid-size Lady Dior
> Seller: Tanya
> Link: http://http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/purple-violet-leather-mid-size-lady-dior-dior-2001979.shtml



The link doesn't work.


----------



## gracenguyen

Oppzzz, i think she has deleted it. Thanks AJ for quick reply!!!


----------



## Chanelcc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks AJ


----------



## Caramilla

Hello 
Can you help me Authenticate this one please


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Caramilla

Hello 
Can you help me Authenticate this one please

Item name : authentic christian lady dior red cannage quilted patent leather micro bag strap 
Item number : 172036274157
Seller id : rakuichi-japan
Link : http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172036274157 

Thank you


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ,

Can I steal some of your time on this bag? I am so into it.


Item: Christian Dior handbag black 
Seller: vanes-avans
Item id: 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-dior-handbag-black/172036517431?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3Dc3ff666cfa9c4edcaac1aa9ba0772c96%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172036517431

The tag is: 
16-BO-0153
plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/105789317335445243244/6231290766912917682


Many thanks AJ


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Can I steal some of your time on this bag? I am so into it.
> 
> 
> Item: Christian Dior handbag black
> Seller: vanes-avans
> Item id:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-dior-handbag-black/172036517431?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3Dc3ff666cfa9c4edcaac1aa9ba0772c96%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172036517431
> 
> The tag is:
> 16-BO-0153
> plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/105789317335445243244/6231290766912917682
> 
> 
> Many thanks AJ



The Google picture isn't opening, and I would also like to see what is written on the receipt .


----------



## averagejoe

Caramilla said:


> Hello
> Can you help me Authenticate this one please
> 
> Item name : authentic christian lady dior red cannage quilted patent leather micro bag strap
> Item number : 172036274157
> Seller id : rakuichi-japan
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172036274157
> 
> Thank you



I believe this is authentic


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> The Google picture isn't opening, and I would also like to see what is written on the receipt .


She said, she will find it. Uhmm.. I dont know how to post the picture here. She didnt add it in the post.


----------



## baglady.1

Is this bag authentic?

Item: Christian Dior Diorissimo
Seller: Couturecollections.nw
Item id:  181975762501
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181975762501?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D181975762501%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## averagejoe

baglady.1 said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Diorissimo
> Seller: Couturecollections.nw
> Item id:  181975762501
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181975762501?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D181975762501%26_rdc%3D1



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## baglady.1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you AJ!


----------



## fanyuguo

Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Christian Dior Satin Saddle Bag 
Thank you so much again!


----------



## averagejoe

Peti said:


> Dear bloggers, please help me with this bag. It looks good to me but I've never seen serial number like this. Is it authentic? TIA
> 
> P.s. As uploader does not upload more than 1 photo, more pics will follow in next posts



The bag looks okay to be. I can't confirm because fakes from this time period of the Lady Dior have been very accurate. 

Perhaps another PF member can take a look.

By the way, welcome to The Purse Forum!

And we aren't bloggers here. More like forum mates


----------



## averagejoe

Peti said:


> Dear bloggers, please help me with this bag. It looks good to me but I've never seen serial number like this. Is it authentic? TIA
> 
> P.s. As uploader does not upload more than 1 photo, more pics will follow in next posts





fanyuguo said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Satin Saddle Bag
> Thank you so much again!



Can you please take a photo of the underside of the leather tag inside that has the Christian Dior logo on the front?


----------



## fanyuguo

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a photo of the underside of the leather tag inside that has the Christian Dior logo on the front?


here is the link to the item:http://www.ebay.com/itm/391350558517
thats all the photos I have


----------



## averagejoe

fanyuguo said:


> here is the link to the item:http://www.ebay.com/itm/391350558517
> thats all the photos I have



I believe the bag is authentic, and it is made in the year 2000.


----------



## fanyuguo

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic, and it is made in the year 2000.


thanks! can you tell me how you know its made in 2000,please?


----------



## averagejoe

Peti said:


> Thanks!
> Does the format of serial number OOXXX-OOOO looks fine to you? I couln't find similar number in any authenticity articles on the web



I wouldn't have said it was okay if the serial number looked weird to me.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi everyone  Could someone please authenticate this bag?  

Item name:  Christian Dior Handbag "My Dior"
Item number:  252223389066
Seller ID:  anklepocket
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#shpCntId

Thank you, it is very much appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

thebattagirl said:


> Hi everyone  Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Handbag "My Dior"
> Item number:  252223389066
> Seller ID:  anklepocket
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#shpCntId
> 
> Thank you, it is very much appreciated



I believe this is authentic, and are you the lucky winner of this auction? The winning bid is such an amazing price for this piece.


----------



## thebattagirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and are you the lucky winner of this auction? The winning bid is such an amazing price for this piece.



Thank you very much averagejoe, I am beyond thrilled as it's my 1st Dior!

Yes, I am the lucky winner  I was a bit wary because of its low price and the great condition it appears to be in.

Thanks again for your expertise, I truly appreciate it.

Happy New Year to you and yours!  Cheers!


----------



## averagejoe

thebattagirl said:


> Thank you very much averagejoe, I am beyond thrilled as it's my 1st Dior!
> 
> Yes, I am the lucky winner  I was a bit wary because of its low price and the great condition it appears to be in.
> 
> Thanks again for your expertise, I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and yours!  Cheers!



No problem! Happy New Year to you as well! And congratulations on your great find!


----------



## pigrabbit

Hi averagejoe and TPF members, could you help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag? Thanks in advance and Happy holidays

Item name: Lady Blue Satchel
Seller on Tradesy: carolina
Item number: 10306870
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-satchel-blue-10306870/?tref=category


----------



## averagejoe

pigrabbit said:


> Hi averagejoe and TPF members, could you help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag? Thanks in advance and Happy holidays
> 
> Item name: Lady Blue Satchel
> Seller on Tradesy: carolina
> Item number: 10306870
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-satchel-blue-10306870/?tref=category



There are a few things that worry me about this bag. For one, it is most likely a redyed Lady Dior because the original colour is not blue (looks like it's the colour of the leather inside).

The other is that some other details are a bit strange in my opinion.


----------



## hgu314

Hello everyone 
Could somebody help me authenticate this lady Dior bag. The bag doesn't come with authentication card or dust bag. It looks fine to me but the serial number is a little iffy. I read somewhere in this forum that lady Dior bag debuted in 1995 but the date code for this bag MA 0947 indicates the bag was produced in 1994 if I read it right. Thanks 
Happy new year to all!

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/138959464@N06/


----------



## pigrabbit

averagejoe said:


> There are a few things that worry me about this bag. For one, it is most likely a redyed Lady Dior because the original colour is not blue (looks like it's the colour of the leather inside).
> 
> 
> 
> The other is that some other details are a bit strange in my opinion.




Thanks so much for the quick reply. You save me from buying this bag. I just love the blue color and Dior design.


----------



## averagejoe

hgu314 said:


> Hello everyone
> Could somebody help me authenticate this lady Dior bag. The bag doesn't come with authentication card or dust bag. It looks fine to me but the serial number is a little iffy. I read somewhere in this forum that lady Dior bag debuted in 1995 but the date code for this bag MA 0947 indicates the bag was produced in 1994 if I read it right. Thanks
> Happy new year to all!
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/138959464@N06/



I believe this is authentic. The bag was produced in 1997.


----------



## hgu314

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The bag was produced in 1997.



Thanks so much for such a quick reply. Do you know which year this version of bag (navy blue lambskin) was produced other than 1997? And can you shed a light o how to read the date code? If the last digit indicates the year what does the first three digits mean? I did research in this forum but couldn't find any. Thanks so much and wish you a happy new year


----------



## averagejoe

hgu314 said:


> Thanks so much for such a quick reply. Do you know which year this version of bag (navy blue lambskin) was produced other than 1997? And can you shed a light o how to read the date code? If the last digit indicates the year what does the first three digits mean? I did research in this forum but couldn't find any. Thanks so much and wish you a happy new year



The year is the second and last digit.


----------



## bagrebel

Hi I'm new to Dior, but I have been looking for lady dior bag for a while. Please kindly authenticate if this bag if authentic. Thank you in advance and happy new year to all of you 
I've asked a seller for more pics. The bag comes with its dust bag only. 


Item name: Lady Dior Large in Black Lamb
 Online reseller name: from IG named: a.la.modee
 Direct URL link:


----------



## averagejoe

bagrebel said:


> Hi I'm new to Dior, but I have been looking for lady dior bag for a while. Please kindly authenticate if this bag if authentic. Thank you in advance and happy new year to all of you
> I've asked a seller for more pics. The bag comes with its dust bag only.
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Large in Black Lamb
> Online reseller name: from IG named: a.la.modee
> Direct URL link:



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## gigix

Hiexperts, could you please authenticate this bag? 

Item name: Dior Granville Hand Stitched Medium Tote
Item number: 321952246394
SellerID: suze035
Direct URL link: http://r.ebay.com/WBek5O
Thank you, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## gigix

More photos


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bagrebel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.


 

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

gigix said:


> Hiexperts, could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Dior Granville Hand Stitched Medium Tote
> Item number: 321952246394
> SellerID: suze035
> Direct URL link: http://r.ebay.com/WBek5O
> Thank you, it is very much appreciated!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## gigix

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you for the fast response.


----------



## Goprodavidle

Hello all, I was curious if this handbag is authentic. The bidding ends in about 2 hours and I would like to know. Thank you!

Item Name: Auth Christian Dior Caramel Patent 9.44" 2WAY LADY DIOR Cannage Bag GHW r51641

Item Number: 381502101900

Seller ID: yoko0702

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...101900?hash=item58d34c198c:g:GnQAAOSwYaFWfg3d


----------



## Luxelifemomma

1. Rendevouz wallet
2. Fashionphile
3. http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-rendezvous-wallet-red-102479

Also should this item come with charms? If so, can they be replaced at a boutique?


----------



## Goprodavidle

Never mind about my post, I was outbidded at the last minute...


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ,

How's your new year going so far?

I am into this one, I have requested the seller for the pix of serial tag but she hasnt come back yet.

Dont you thinknits authentic? The price is good.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-lady-dior-bag-/252236125536?hash=item3aba71d560:g:WAgAAOSwNphWaIeg

Looking forward to hearing from you soon . Much appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

Luxelifemomma said:


> 1. Rendevouz wallet
> 2. Fashionphile
> 3. http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-rendezvous-wallet-red-102479
> 
> Also should this item come with charms? If so, can they be replaced at a boutique?



I believe this is authentic. And yes, it should come with charms. The boutique may sell keyrings that work as charms for the wallet. As for just buying the charms, I'm not sure. They are considered a repair and unless they are repairing damaged charms, I'm not sure if they can sell you brand new charms.

You should ask your local Dior boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> How's your new year going so far?
> 
> I am into this one, I have requested the seller for the pix of serial tag but she hasnt come back yet.
> 
> Dont you thinknits authentic? The price is good.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-lady-dior-bag-/252236125536?hash=item3aba71d560:g:WAgAAOSwNphWaIeg
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon . Much appreciated!



Without the tag (front and back), I can't authenticate this bag. Sorry.


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> Without the tag (front and back), I can't authenticate this bag. Sorry.


She hasnt come back yet, once I got it, I will need your help. Thanks AJ!!!


----------



## Sassydietitian

Hi there, new to Dior, was wondering if you could authenticate this bag. Been communicating with eBay seller, she has not resist it so if it is the real deal, hope to snag for a steal maybe. Re: date code- she says she doesn't see one and bought in 2009. She sent me a video so I did my best to take stills from it in addition to what is on eBay:

Item name:Christian Dior Clutch Punk Rock Star
Item number: 221979165391
Seller ID:t_t9009
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I am looking to you for guidance, thanks in advance for what help you may provide.


----------



## Sassydietitian

Hello again, 
Was wondering if you could authenticate this one too.

Item nameior Shoulder Bag
Seller ID:ksenyhc
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-shoulder-bag-5666f260ea3f360a6b00068e

Seller sent me video pictures with this one too. Here are some stills. THANK YOU.


----------



## averagejoe

Sassydietitian said:


> Hi there, new to Dior, was wondering if you could authenticate this bag. Been communicating with eBay seller, she has not resist it so if it is the real deal, hope to snag for a steal maybe. Re: date code- she says she doesn't see one and bought in 2009. She sent me a video so I did my best to take stills from it in addition to what is on eBay:
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Clutch Punk Rock Star
> Item number: 221979165391
> Seller ID:t_t9009
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I am looking to you for guidance, thanks in advance for what help you may provide.



I believe this bag is authentic. 

She most likely bought this bag pre-owned in 2009. This style was from years before (like 2004 and earlier).


----------



## Sassydietitian

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.
> 
> She most likely bought this bag pre-owned in 2009. This style was from years before (like 2004 and earlier).



THANK YOU. I have been drooling over it all day!


----------



## bbyrdsh

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Leather Hand Bag Creme K208
Item number: 181955104151
Seller ID: chance713
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...104151?hash=item2a5d5e8d97:g:~FsAAOSwnH1WW~MN

Thinking about doing a DIY project with some leather dye!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

bbyrdsh said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Leather Hand Bag Creme K208
> Item number: 181955104151
> Seller ID: chance713
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...104151?hash=item2a5d5e8d97:g:~FsAAOSwnH1WW~MN
> 
> Thinking about doing a DIY project with some leather dye!



I believe this is authentic.

The leather is patent, which is very difficult to redye because essentially any colour you put on will be applied to the plastic layer on top rather than the leather beneath.


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi All, 

Would like help on authenticating this CD Bag

Item name: CD Avenue Tote
Online reseller name: Angie Taiwan 
Direct URL link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園-Christian-Dior-白色全皮編織-銀色吊-100123282671

Here are more pics of this bag:
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...n11AohhbkFLh5vAfEd?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

jacquesjax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like help on authenticating this CD Bag
> 
> Item name: CD Avenue Tote
> Online reseller name: Angie Taiwan
> Direct URL link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園-Christian-Dior-白色全皮編織-銀色吊-100123282671
> 
> Here are more pics of this bag:
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...n11AohhbkFLh5vAfEd?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## jacquesjax

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.




Thank you very much averagejoe!!!


----------



## Azua

Purely out of curiousity. If you can see the link.

Item Name: Be Dior
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...Sxw0aouQXi5ztuDYD%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller: Mformart

Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> Purely out of curiousity. If you can see the link.
> 
> Item Name: Be Dior
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...Sxw0aouQXi5ztuDYD%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: Mformart
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Lalaka

Hi there! Is that original Dior? 

Item name: Lady Dior Medium 
Online reseller name: Ricardo.ch 
Direct URL link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...orig-dior-lady-bag-medium-rose/v/an804103230/


----------



## Lalaka

Lalaka said:


> Hi there! Is that original Dior?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Online reseller name: Ricardo.ch
> Direct URL link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...orig-dior-lady-bag-medium-rose/v/an804103230/



Photos:


----------



## Lalaka

Lalaka said:


> Photos:



Photo 2


----------



## averagejoe

Lalaka said:


> Hi there! Is that original Dior?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Online reseller name: Ricardo.ch
> Direct URL link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...orig-dior-lady-bag-medium-rose/v/an804103230/



Sorry I'm not sure. Fakes of this version of the Lady Dior have been very accurate, so I can't confirm its authenticity.


----------



## Lalaka

Thank you Averagejoe!


----------



## roject

Thank you for your time!!!!

Item name:Christian Dior - Lady Dior - Large Burgandy Cannage Quilted Patent
Item number: 291653694213
Seller ID: napervillepawn
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291653694213?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fatimah

Hi.. thank you so much for all your help and guidance!!! Please help me with this authentication. 

Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin sakura pink Medium
Online reseller name: Lisa
Direct URL link:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...in/1126398564?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## averagejoe

fatimah said:


> Hi.. thank you so much for all your help and guidance!!! Please help me with this authentication.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin sakura pink Medium
> Online reseller name: Lisa
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...in/1126398564?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Sorry I cannot confirm the authenticity of this version of the Lady Dior, due to the number of accurate fakes out there.


----------



## averagejoe

roject said:


> Thank you for your time!!!!
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior - Lady Dior - Large Burgandy Cannage Quilted Patent
> Item number: 291653694213
> Seller ID: napervillepawn
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291653694213?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pictures of the front of the interior tag, and of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, are needed.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ,

I am here again )

Can you please help me with this bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Fuchsia-Pink-Lambskin-Silver-HW-Medium-Tote-5-Quilt/172052261485?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3De914c1f90868440f8a841601a697746e%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172052261485

Is it authentic?

Cheers


----------



## fatimah

fatimah said:


> Hi.. thank you so much for all your help and guidance!!! Please help me with this authentication.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin sakura pink Medium
> Online reseller name: Lisa
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...in/1126398564?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Hi AJ .. i asked the seller for more photos. Would these help you authenticate it more? Please let me know and thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lalaka

Hi there! Thank you for your help. I am still trying to get the Lady Dior Medium. 

Item name: Lady Dior Medium 

Online Reseller: Avito.ru

Direct link: https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_o...christian_dior_lady_medium_original_673602566


----------



## Lalaka

Photo 2


----------



## Lalaka

Lalaka said:


> Photo 2



Another photo


----------



## averagejoe

fatimah said:


> Hi AJ .. i asked the seller for more photos. Would these help you authenticate it more? Please let me know and thanks in advance!!



Unfortunately not, sorry. A lot of the details look fine to me, but I can't confirm. 

Maybe another PF member can take a look to give a second opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Lalaka said:


> Photo 2



Sorry I'm going to say the same for this one as well.

Even though most details look fine, there is something about both of these Lady Diors that look a bit odd in my opinion, and this is aside from the fact that the Lady Dior bags produced in this series have been very accurately faked.

Maybe it's just the lighting and camera angles, too.


----------



## gracenguyen

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> I am here again )
> 
> Can you please help me with this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Fuchsia-Pink-Lambskin-Silver-HW-Medium-Tote-5-Quilt/172052261485?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3De914c1f90868440f8a841601a697746e%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172052261485
> 
> Is it authentic?
> 
> Cheers




Hi AJ &  experts,

Can you please help?

Is it good to go with this purchase for the authenticity?

Item: Auth Christian Dior Lady Bag Fuchsia Pink Lambskin Silver HW Medium Tote 5 Quilt
Seller: zhaowanwen89
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Fuchsia-Pink-Lambskin-Silver-HW-Medium-Tote-5-Quilt/172052261485?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3De914c1f90868440f8a841601a697746e%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172052261485

Much appreciated


----------



## Lalaka

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I'm going to say the same for this one as well.
> 
> Even though most details look fine, there is something about both of these Lady Diors that look a bit odd in my opinion, and this is aside from the fact that the Lady Dior bags produced in this series have been very accurately faked.
> 
> Maybe it's just the lighting and camera angles, too.



Thank you fir your time Averagejoe! I really appreciate that!


----------



## fatimah

Thank you AJ for your help...I guess it's better to see this bag in person. Wouldn't take any chances with them online.


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately not, sorry. A lot of the details look fine to me, but I can't confirm.
> 
> Maybe another PF member can take a look to give a second opinion.



Dear AJ

I also took a look and compared with my two LDs from 2014 and 2015 and I agree with you. I don't see any obvious red flags but the stitching close to the bottom is somehow different.
For me it is also odd that the seller says she bought in Japan and the authenticity card is not filled in. My experience with Japan is that they are very exact and they never give you a blank authenticity card.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I'm going to say the same for this one as well.
> 
> Even though most details look fine, there is something about both of these Lady Diors that look a bit odd in my opinion, and this is aside from the fact that the Lady Dior bags produced in this series have been very accurately faked.
> 
> Maybe it's just the lighting and camera angles, too.



Dear AJ

This blue LD is for me a fake.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> I also took a look and compared with my two LDs from 2014 and 2015 and I agree with you. I don't see any obvious red flags but the stitching close to the bottom is somehow different.
> For me it is also odd that the seller says she bought in Japan and the authenticity card is not filled in. My experience with Japan is that they are very exact and they never give you a blank authenticity card.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi





Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> This blue LD is for me a fake.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Yeah, the blue had a few issues that made me doubt its authenticity. At the same time, quite a few details are so close, and with the number of really accurate fakes out there, I find it really hard to tell now.

Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## fatimah

Thank u so much for saving me. .I'm so saddened to see how accurate these fakes are and the exorbitant amount of money these sellers are asking for counterfeit items. I guess you cannot trust online purchases anymore.


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ,

Still looking forward to seeing your reply so I can hit the payment.

The item: Auth Christian Dior Lady Bag Fuchsia Pink Lambskin Silver HW Medium Tote 5 Quilt 
Item number: 172052261485
Seller ID: zhaowanwen89
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Fuchsia-Pink-Lambskin-Silver-HW-Medium-Tote-5-Quilt/172052261485?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D3d7f459514cf4fe0958a20ce0463f033%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172052261485
Thank you so muchhhh!!! Sorry for many post I will delete the previous one.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lalaka

averagejoe said:


> Yeah, the blue had a few issues that made me doubt its authenticity. At the same time, quite a few details are so close, and with the number of really accurate fakes out there, I find it really hard to tell now.
> 
> Thank you for taking a look!



Dear AJ

Thank you! I really wanted to buy this bag as the price was so attractive &#128522; Even though I already have small Lady Dior, I would never notice that the blue bag is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Still looking forward to seeing your reply so I can hit the payment.
> 
> The item: Auth Christian Dior Lady Bag Fuchsia Pink Lambskin Silver HW Medium Tote 5 Quilt
> Item number: 172052261485
> Seller ID: zhaowanwen89
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Fuchsia-Pink-Lambskin-Silver-HW-Medium-Tote-5-Quilt/172052261485?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D3d7f459514cf4fe0958a20ce0463f033%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D172052261485
> Thank you so muchhhh!!! Sorry for many post I will delete the previous one.



Details look fine to me although like the other new-generation Lady Dior bags, I can't confirm its authenticity. Sorry.


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> Details look fine to me although like the other new-generation Lady Dior bags, I can't confirm its authenticity. Sorry.


Hi AJ,

Is there sth wrong with the bag? I have bought it . I am confused now. Can you please let me know where I can get it confirm for authenticity so I can come back with seller. I have paypal protection. Many thanks


----------



## ineedbags

Hi all, 

Looking to get  Dior tote. Thanks in advance for the help!

1) The item: Purple Cannage Coated Canvas Tote
Item number: 331748884261
Seller ID: onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...884261?hash=item4d3dc63f25:g:GHEAAOSwUdlWcbX3

2) The item: PANAREA SHOPPER 
Item number: 331746041363
Seller ID: latelier-e-store 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANNAGE-LAD...041363?hash=item4d3d9ade13:g:3T4AAOSwLVZVxPfj

3) The item: Red Coral Panarea
Item number: 141868239154
Seller ID: nongnuch11172
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...239154?hash=item2108018932:g:wHYAAOSwGotWiccz

4) The item: PANAREA Cannage
Item number: 272094748377
Seller ID: brandkauzo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...748377?hash=item3f5a1c5ed9:g:HXEAAOSwHaBWikE-


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Hi all,

Not sure who might be able to help me with this aunthentication request but here it goes. I purchased these quilted flats Dior at a thrift store recently. I was just curious if by posting a few pictures someone could give there opinion of authenticity and if the answer was yes then if anyone has any further information or knowledge about these shoes, I would greatly appreciate you sharing it with me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Image 2


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Image 3


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Image 4


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Image 5


----------



## averagejoe

Abbydoodle91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure who might be able to help me with this aunthentication request but here it goes. I purchased these quilted flats Dior at a thrift store recently. I was just curious if by posting a few pictures someone could give there opinion of authenticity and if the answer was yes then if anyone has any further information or knowledge about these shoes, I would greatly appreciate you sharing it with me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I believe these are authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Is there sth wrong with the bag? I have bought it . I am confused now. Can you please let me know where I can get it confirm for authenticity so I can come back with seller. I have paypal protection. Many thanks



The Lady Dior bags produced after 2011 are very hard to authenticate, because they look almost identical to the real thing. I'm not saying that there is something wrong with the bag, but I'm also not saying that I can confirm its authenticity.

The same goes with bags from other brands. Some authenticators here refuse to authenticate Chanel flap bags made after a certain year, for the very same reason.

Another forum member here can take a look for you.


----------



## averagejoe

ineedbags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to get  Dior tote. Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> 1) The item: Purple Cannage Coated Canvas Tote
> Item number: 331748884261
> Seller ID: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...884261?hash=item4d3dc63f25:g:GHEAAOSwUdlWcbX3
> 
> 2) The item: PANAREA SHOPPER
> Item number: 331746041363
> Seller ID: latelier-e-store
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANNAGE-LAD...041363?hash=item4d3d9ade13:g:3T4AAOSwLVZVxPfj
> 
> 3) The item: Red Coral Panarea
> Item number: 141868239154
> Seller ID: nongnuch11172
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...239154?hash=item2108018932:g:wHYAAOSwGotWiccz
> 
> 4) The item: PANAREA Cannage
> Item number: 272094748377
> Seller ID: brandkauzo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...748377?hash=item3f5a1c5ed9:g:HXEAAOSwHaBWikE-



I believe #1, 2, and 4 are authentic.

For #3, please request another picture of the front of the interior tag under different lighting (perhaps outdoor?), and of the back of the tag as well.


----------



## TammyCC

Hi Dior experts,


I'm eyeing this wallet but since reading feedback about eLady selling fakes, I'm hesitant.


Item name:Auth Christian Dior Twist Rendez-vous Wallet Leather Red/Pink (BF072666) 
 Item number: 311517490787
 Seller ID: elady01
 Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...53cddbd&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=111868047487



Thanks in advance!


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> The Lady Dior bags produced after 2011 are very hard to authenticate, because they look almost identical to the real thing. I'm not saying that there is something wrong with the bag, but I'm also not saying that I can confirm its authenticity.
> 
> The same goes with bags from other brands. Some authenticators here refuse to authenticate Chanel flap bags made after a certain year, for the very same reason.
> 
> Another forum member here can take a look for you.


Thanks AJ. 

Anyone else can please help me? The authentic card indicated that the bag was puchased in Madrid but I couldnt see on top where was that. Iam searching around for the phone number in stamp but google couldnt answer . There was another bag in 2010 but i think its old so O would prefer this one as its 2013. But that authenticity card look funny wih me.

Can you also please help me with this bag? If its good, i would buy another one 
s29.postimg.org/s4fvbrhvb/image.png
s13.postimg.org/r9qkhhnzb/image.png
s29.postimg.org/aouw1jxo7/image.png
s29.postimg.org/fyzusuhx3/image.png

Many thanks


----------



## wickensa

Hi Dior Experts!

I have really been wanting to buy a Lady Dior for a long time, but the retail price is just too high for me right now unfortunately.

I've read some of your comments about Vestaire Collective which are very worrying. I wonder whether you could kindly look at this Lady Dior advertised on their website and let me know if you think it is not authentic. 

Item name: Lady dior medium lambskin
Online reseller name: Andrale
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-medium-lambskin-dior-2133618.shtml

Thanking you very much in advance.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> Details look fine to me although like the other new-generation Lady Dior bags, I can't confirm its authenticity. Sorry.



Dear AJ

I also took a look and the last "3" of the date code looks strange to me.....
I would definitely not buy this bag...

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

wickensa said:


> Hi Dior Experts!
> 
> I have really been wanting to buy a Lady Dior for a long time, but the retail price is just too high for me right now unfortunately.
> 
> I've read some of your comments about Vestaire Collective which are very worrying. I wonder whether you could kindly look at this Lady Dior advertised on their website and let me know if you think it is not authentic.
> 
> Item name: Lady dior medium lambskin
> Online reseller name: Andrale
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-medium-lambskin-dior-2133618.shtml
> 
> Thanking you very much in advance.



Hi 

I think this one is authentic. AJ, could you give us your expert opinion?

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

TammyCC said:


> Hi Dior experts,
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing this wallet but since reading feedback about eLady selling fakes, I'm hesitant.
> 
> 
> Item name:Auth Christian Dior Twist Rendez-vous Wallet Leather Red/Pink (BF072666)
> Item number: 311517490787
> Seller ID: elady01
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...53cddbd&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=111868047487
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hello 
I don't see any red flags but there is no picture of the date code, thus it is difficult to confirm. Maybe AJ knows better.
My personal experience with elady is that they sell authentic goods. I never saw fakes from Japanese sellers.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> Hi
> 
> I think this one is authentic. AJ, could you give us your expert opinion?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



I'm not an expert by any means. Just a hardcore Dior fan . 

I believe this is authentic as well. 

Hope we can see you more on this thread, Friedi!


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> I'm not an expert by any means. Just a hardcore Dior fan .
> 
> I believe this is authentic as well.
> 
> Hope we can see you more on this thread, Friedi!



Dear AJ
Now I am so flattered  
I am as well a big Dior fan and I will be for sure more often on this thread.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> I will be for sure more often on this thread.



 YAY! You're good with some of these newer generation Lady Dior bags. My eyes sometimes get crossed looking for odd details on them!


----------



## gracenguyen

Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> I also took a look and the last "3" of the date code looks strange to me.....
> I would definitely not buy this bag...
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Hi  Frieder, 

Thank you for your reply. I was a bit suspicious with the gap of number "3" with the rest number. I have search around and saw with different number the gap is a bit bigger than older bag. Uhmm..  I already hit the purchase and paid it. Now I need to get it check so I can raise the dispute &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi Frieder & AJ,

Here is another bag on fashionpile.com that have similar serial number that look odd with number "3".
fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-tricolor-lady-dior-tote-pink-107345


----------



## TammyCC

Friederike said:


> Hello
> I don't see any red flags but there is no picture of the date code, thus it is difficult to confirm. Maybe AJ knows better.
> My personal experience with elady is that they sell authentic goods. I never saw fakes from Japanese sellers.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Thank you Friedi! Here is where I read about elady selling fakes http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/elady-sold-me-a-fake-red-balenciaga-bag-898333.html
AJ - could you please give me your opinion?
Thanks a mil!
Tammy


----------



## lilly1234561

Hello Everyone,

Can you please authenticate this dior bag?This was a christmas gift given to me!!!

Thank you !!


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hello, please kindly authenticate this Lady Dior for me! TIA.

Item name: Lady Dior Medium in Black Lambskin SHW
Online reseller name: silvy_pedretti
Direct URL link: http://www.depop.com/en-us/silvy_pedretti/in-questo-periodo-speciale-nel

Images -


----------



## sealedwithlove

More img -


----------



## sealedwithlove

More img (pt. 2) -


----------



## sealedwithlove

More img (pt. 3) -


----------



## ThisVNchick

sealedwithlove said:


> Hello, please kindly authenticate this Lady Dior for me! TIA.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium in Black Lambskin SHW
> Online reseller name: silvy_pedretti
> Direct URL link: http://www.depop.com/en-us/silvy_pedretti/in-questo-periodo-speciale-nel
> 
> Images -



Looks good.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

gracenguyen said:


> Hi Frieder & AJ,
> 
> Here is another bag on fashionpile.com that have similar serial number that look odd with number "3".
> fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-tricolor-lady-dior-tote-pink-107345





gracenguyen said:


> Hi  Frieder,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I was a bit suspicious with the gap of number "3" with the rest number. I have search around and saw with different number the gap is a bit bigger than older bag. Uhmm..  I already hit the purchase and paid it. Now I need to get it check so I can raise the dispute &#65533;&#65533;



I would not be so quick to conclude (based on that reason) that the bag is fake. The pink bag that you purchased might not be a fake. I do not see anything wrong with that bag. In fact, I have seen stamps of the date code, as well as, the front stamped being "over stamped" or not completely aligned (date code). I have personally seen some LD bags (inside the boutique) that have slightly imperfect stamps (very rare occurrence). Although FP has listed fake LDs before, I do not believe the one from that link is a fake. 

In regards to your pink LD bag that you have purchased, I would recommend that you get it authenticated by a professional 3rd party before you accuse the seller of listing a fake. It is true that newer model LDs are harder to tell (much easier to tell in person because you can feel the quality of the leather) but there are some very well trained paid authenticators out there. In any case, you are protected by eBay/paypal, but they will not refund you on the basis that you think the bag is fake or that you got the information from tPF (TPF is not an certified authenticator for eBay/Paypal claims). You would need to contact an certified authenticator and get it in writing from them (if the bag is indeed a fake) in order to get eBay to assist you in returning and getting your money back.


----------



## ThisVNchick

TammyCC said:


> Thank you Friedi! Here is where I read about elady selling fakes http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/elady-sold-me-a-fake-red-balenciaga-bag-898333.html
> AJ - could you please give me your opinion?
> Thanks a mil!
> Tammy



High volume sellers are bound to carry fakes from time to time. Sometimes a really good fake gets pass their in-house authenticator. I believe what Friedi was trying to get across was that eLady is quite reputable despite that rare occurrence. If I were you, I would definitely have the company send over the serial number stamped inside the wallet to be sure if it is authentic or not. If they refuse (which I know some big resellers do) you can proceed to buy the wallet and take further pictures and have us take a look at it again to be sure.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lilly1234561 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this dior bag?This was a christmas gift given to me!!!
> 
> Thank you !!



Everything looks OK so far. Please post a picture of the front tag and the stamping behind the O charm.


----------



## gracenguyen

ThisVNchick said:


> I would not be so quick to conclude (based on that reason) that the bag is fake. The pink bag that you purchased might not be a fake. I do not see anything wrong with that bag. In fact, I have seen stamps of the date code, as well as, the front stamped being "over stamped" or not completely aligned (date code). I have personally seen some LD bags (inside the boutique) that have slightly imperfect stamps (very rare occurrence). Although FP has listed fake LDs before, I do not believe the one from that link is a fake.
> 
> In regards to your pink LD bag that you have purchased, I would recommend that you get it authenticated by a professional 3rd party before you accuse the seller of listing a fake. It is true that newer model LDs are harder to tell (much easier to tell in person because you can feel the quality of the leather) but there are some very well trained paid authenticators out there. In any case, you are protected by eBay/paypal, but they will not refund you on the basis that you think the bag is fake or that you got the information from tPF (TPF is not an certified authenticator for eBay/Paypal claims). You would need to contact an certified authenticator and get it in writing from them (if the bag is indeed a fake) in order to get eBay to assist you in returning and getting your money back.


Hi ThisVNchick,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I am waiting for it coming then I will feel the leather and then take the picture to get it authenticed. I have emailled to the store where authentic card has shown and hopefully they will reply my email just with yes or no.

I agreed with you, I have searched around and saw some imperfect stamps for the serial number tag. 
Have a lovely week, cheers


----------



## sealedwithlove

ThisVNchick said:


> Looks good.



Thank you so much!


----------



## gracenguyen

]Hi,

Can you please give me your opinion on this bag?

Cheers

http://imgur.com/a/lczGg
http://imgur.com/PC4O8QM
http://imgur.com/QbAikVT
http://imgur.com/WXxpzjq

I am sorry, I tried to insert the pic in but somehow I couldnt do it so i put it in many link .

Much appreciated your time and your help.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> ]Hi,
> 
> Can you please give me your opinion on this bag?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/lczGg
> http://imgur.com/PC4O8QM
> http://imgur.com/QbAikVT
> http://imgur.com/WXxpzjq
> 
> I am sorry, I tried to insert the pic in but somehow I couldnt do it so i put it in many link .
> 
> Much appreciated your time and your help.



I believe this is fake.


----------



## shulamit

Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior Bag on ebay?
 LADY-DIOR-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BLACK-CANNAGE-LAMBSKIN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-VINTAGE
Ebay Item#  331742480037
Seller ID:  justmaterials01   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331742480037?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Wow, thats scary! She said she bought it frm NZ Dior boutique. The authentic card look weird and the tag Cd France, that worried me. Thanks AJ. I was so into it, you saved my life ))


----------



## ThisVNchick

shulamit said:


> Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior Bag on ebay?
> LADY-DIOR-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BLACK-CANNAGE-LAMBSKIN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-VINTAGE
> Ebay Item#  331742480037
> Seller ID:  justmaterials01
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331742480037?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good.


----------



## maddiesparkly

Dear experts,

please help with authentication of this item. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1w8x6FbOhwbUWpESVhmaDBlQnM

It has not been listed on a shopping site and I am buying it from a friend of my friend.
Could you please give your opinion?

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

maddiesparkly said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> please help with authentication of this item.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1w8x6FbOhwbUWpESVhmaDBlQnM
> 
> It has not been listed on a shopping site and I am buying it from a friend of my friend.
> Could you please give your opinion?
> 
> Many thanks



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## STARFISH18

Hi, everyone! Im new in this forum and it's my first time to post something. I have been eyeing this Dior bag. Can anyone authenticate this for me?

Thanks!

Item name: Lady Dior handbag black
Online reseller name: global rakuten
Direct URL link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/...0010921000/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en


----------



## kittykat3427

Hey all! I recently purchased this lovely (presumably authentic) Dior silk scarf and was wondering if I could get assistance on authentication for peace of mind  

 Any help is appreciated. I'm assuming this is a vintage scarf. I was told that the seller had received it as a gift from an aunt who only buys authentic items. I do believe it feels like silk (it is tagged as 100% silk) and the tag looked a little nicer than most fakes I've seen. Regardless, it's a beautiful statement scarf, but it would be nice to know all the same! I do have it in my possession so I can send additional pictures if needed.


----------



## averagejoe

kittykat3427 said:


> Hey all! I recently purchased this lovely (presumably authentic) Dior silk scarf and was wondering if I could get assistance on authentication for peace of mind
> 
> Any help is appreciated. I'm assuming this is a vintage scarf. I was told that the seller had received it as a gift from an aunt who only buys authentic items. I do believe it feels like silk (it is tagged as 100% silk) and the tag looked a little nicer than most fakes I've seen. Regardless, it's a beautiful statement scarf, but it would be nice to know all the same! I do have it in my possession so I can send additional pictures if needed.
> 
> View attachment 3240889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240890



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

STARFISH18 said:


> Hi, everyone! Im new in this forum and it's my first time to post something. I have been eyeing this Dior bag. Can anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior handbag black
> Online reseller name: global rakuten
> Direct URL link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/...0010921000/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## STARFISH18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks, averagejoe! Can you tell me what model it is? It has two zipper openings though. Ive researched on lady dior and almost all has one opening. the serial code is RU 0918. 

Glad that it's authentic though. Such a steal


----------



## googlyucci

Item name: DIOR SUNGLASSES SO REAL NEW AUTHENTIC SILVER
Item number: 262224751889
Seller ID: mannl0
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-SUNGLA...751889?hash=item3d0dd02d11:g:WagAAOSwhkRWb48R



Item name: Dior So Real Sunglasses - Silver
Item number: 181991568641
Seller ID: goodluxu
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-So-Rea...568641?hash=item2a5f8af501:g:fnoAAOSwL7VWl80z

Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

googlyucci said:


> Item name: DIOR SUNGLASSES SO REAL NEW AUTHENTIC SILVER
> Item number: 262224751889
> Seller ID: mannl0
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-SUNGLA...751889?hash=item3d0dd02d11:g:WagAAOSwhkRWb48R
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior So Real Sunglasses - Silver
> Item number: 181991568641
> Seller ID: goodluxu
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-So-Rea...568641?hash=item2a5f8af501:g:fnoAAOSwL7VWl80z
> 
> Thanks!



The first one doesn't have enough photos to authenticate and looks like stock photos taken from somewhere - RED FLAG, STEER CLEAR

Second one is fake.


----------



## Rottarina

Hi, everyone, I'm new to this forum. I need your help to authenticate this bag. I'm offered to exchange my large celine trapeze bag to this one. so waiting for yours opinion. 
as for me, I'm not a dior fan but have some bags and one lady dior, medium size also, so in this bag for me it seems to be strange that there is no sticking on the internal label. 
And also there is a Cristian Dior sign on the front of the round (i mean on leather peace that on logo) 
And one more strange that it seems to be the wrong order of the letters


----------



## averagejoe

Rottarina said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm new to this forum. I need your help to authenticate this bag. I'm offered to exchange my large celine trapeze bag to this one. so waiting for yours opinion.
> as for me, I'm not a dior fan but have some bags and one lady dior, medium size also, so in this bag for me it seems to be strange that there is no sticking on the internal label.
> And also there is a Cristian Dior sign on the front of the round (i mean on leather peace that on logo)
> And one more strange that it seems to be the wrong order of the letters



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Celinia

Hello, this is my new purchase I really love it, just wanted to check with you guys, is it authentic?
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...RweWRaSWdKdXJ3S0lWRW5JRUVuZDNvQWpDUDdoMGZtZUk


----------



## averagejoe

Celinia said:


> Hello, this is my new purchase I really love it, just wanted to check with you guys, is it authentic?
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...RweWRaSWdKdXJ3S0lWRW5JRUVuZDNvQWpDUDdoMGZtZUk



Can you please take a close up picture of the R charm, right-side up? Thanks.


----------



## adb25

Joe,
Can you tell me how to read the date tag in a Lady Dior?  I am looking at purchasing one and do not understand how to date or read the tag. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

adb25 said:


> Joe,
> Can you tell me how to read the date tag in a Lady Dior?  I am looking at purchasing one and do not understand how to date or read the tag. Thanks.



Please do a forum search for "date code". This question has been asked and answered numerous times


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ n others,

Is this bag authentic? 


Item: AUTH LADY DIOR FUCHSIA SORBET PINK MEDIUM TOTE BAG 5 QUILTS 

Seller: loveinorangebox
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/261820490404
The date code of the bag
http://imgur.com/gallery/CFSKERV



Thanks

I smell abit fishy here but not sure.


----------



## gracenguyen

Just wonder you can see the video of the bag that I have bought? I think the color of inside bag is something wrong. Thats where we can say its not authentic, isnt it?


----------



## Celinia

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a close up picture of the R charm, right-side up? Thanks.



Thanks I have uploaded some more pictures: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...NkYzVKQTVIa3pxV2hNbWRJLTFNZGY1SmMtV0ZlQVQ5TmM


----------



## averagejoe

Celinia said:


> Thanks I have uploaded some more pictures: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...NkYzVKQTVIa3pxV2hNbWRJLTFNZGY1SmMtV0ZlQVQ5TmM



Can another authenticator please take a look? Something doesn't look right to me.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ n others,
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> 
> Item: AUTH LADY DIOR FUCHSIA SORBET PINK MEDIUM TOTE BAG 5 QUILTS
> 
> Seller: loveinorangebox
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/261820490404
> The date code of the bag
> http://imgur.com/gallery/CFSKERV
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I smell abit fishy here but not sure.





gracenguyen said:


> Just wonder you can see the video of the bag that I have bought? I think the color of inside bag is something wrong. Thats where we can say its not authentic, isnt it?



You got a different bag from the one in the pictures. It's very suspicious, and is a sign of a lack of authenticity. Please return the bag if you can.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Celinia

averagejoe said:


> Can another authenticator please take a look? Something doesn't look right to me.



Does that mean I have to order the authentication service?


----------



## averagejoe

Celinia said:


> Does that mean I have to order the authentication service?



No. We hope to have another authenticator here check out your pictures.

I believe your bag is fake, but I want to confirm with another authenticator here first.


----------



## Celinia

averagejoe said:


> No. We hope to have another authenticator here check out your pictures.
> 
> I believe your bag is fake, but I want to confirm with another authenticator here first.


I was so sure about its authenticity((
The person who sold me this bag is my friend..


----------



## Celinia

Celinia said:


> I was so sure about its authenticity((
> The person who sold me this bag is my friend..



It gives very authentic feeling, the sound it makes, the furniture - everything ..


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> Can another authenticator please take a look? Something doesn't look right to me.



Dear AJ

Date code does not look right to me but all oher details look fine...Difficult!!
Maybe ThisVNchick can help?

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Hello.
I am planning to buy my fisty Dior bag and I was thinking that is the bag I am planning to buy real. The seller bought it from Vestire Collection so it was pre-owned and would be even more pre-owned if I buy it. Please can you check if this bag is authentic? It worries me that the seller said there isn't that serial number code. It's made fron nylon and the model is Lady Dior.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

I can't attach than just one picture at a time. Frustrating.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

I can't see mistakes in the stitching but I am still unsure about this.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Here's a closer look at the hardware. All these photos are taken by the seller.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Another thing I am not sure is the handles.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

The seller send me this picture--> maybe it is authentic. I just want to be 100% sure.


----------



## averagejoe

Flowerkukka23 said:


> The seller send me this picture--> maybe it is authentic. I just want to be 100% sure.



I believe this is authentic vintage.


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> Date code does not look right to me but all oher details look fine...Difficult!!
> Maybe ThisVNchick can help?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



It's the R charm that looks bad to me, and it's the same type that member *Everlong *informed us of in the Dior Fakes thread.


----------



## averagejoe

Celinia said:


> It gives very authentic feeling, the sound it makes, the furniture - everything ..



This is what I am basing my opinion on:

Post #1748 in this thread, posted by Everlong

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/post-dior-fakes-here-114925-117.html


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Can a lady dior bag still be authentic if the label says "Christian Dior. Paris" and other side MADE IN ITALY and theres no code? Is it authentic if it says made in italy?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Flowerkukka23 said:


> Can a lady dior bag still be authentic if the label says "Christian Dior. Paris" and other side MADE IN ITALY and theres no code? Is it authentic if it says made in italy?



It depends on when the Lady Dior bag was made.


----------



## Celinia

averagejoe said:


> This is what I am basing my opinion on:
> 
> Post #1748 in this thread, posted by Everlong
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/post-dior-fakes-here-114925-117.html



R-charm closer look


----------



## Celinia

Now "D" doesn't look good for me as well &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;
Seems like I have to return the bag


----------



## russell317

Can you please help me authenticate this pair of Dior shoes? Thank you so much!
Item name: Christian Dior Authentic Black Patent Leather Heels With Bow
Ebay Item#: 272105290053
Seller ID: smoshiri
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272105290053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

Celinia said:


> Now "D" doesn't look good for me as well &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;
> Seems like I have to return the bag



You're right. The D charm looks weird, too.


----------



## averagejoe

russell317 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this pair of Dior shoes? Thank you so much!
> Item name: Christian Dior Authentic Black Patent Leather Heels With Bow
> Ebay Item#: 272105290053
> Seller ID: smoshiri
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272105290053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe these are authentic.


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hello!

Could someone please help me with this Lady Dior bag? 
Have a weird feeling about the code font. And the stitching inside on the lining seems to be a little crooked. Shrug.
TIA
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8jpjvE3xo5Vc1BtdTdFTFd0Nm8&usp=sharing


----------



## TokyoBound

Hello Ladies,

I hope I am formatting my request correctly, please see below:

Item name:  Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Soft Shopping Tote Bag
Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ed-patent-leather-soft-shopping-tote-bag.html

Note - Should I be worried about the cracking on the handles?  The rest of the condition doesn't bother me, but the handles look concerning.

Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## ho12

I'd very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance


Item name:Authentic Lady Dior Mini Size
Item number:262242864422
Seller ID:meuk148
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262242864422


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

ytro_na_more said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone please help me with this Lady Dior bag?
> Have a weird feeling about the code font. And the stitching inside on the lining seems to be a little crooked. Shrug.
> TIA
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8jpjvE3xo5Vc1BtdTdFTFd0Nm8&usp=sharing



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

TokyoBound said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope I am formatting my request correctly, please see below:
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Soft Shopping Tote Bag
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ed-patent-leather-soft-shopping-tote-bag.html
> 
> Note - Should I be worried about the cracking on the handles?  The rest of the condition doesn't bother me, but the handles look concerning.
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!



I believe this is authentic. You can actually get the edges repaired by a cobbler or even Dior. It just needs to have the edge sanded, followed by an application of the sealant again (like Fiebing's Edge Kote).


----------



## averagejoe

ho12 said:


> I'd very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item name:Authentic Lady Dior Mini Size
> Item number:262242864422
> Seller ID:meuk148
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262242864422
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is fake.


----------



## TokyoBound

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. You can actually get the edges repaired by a cobbler or even Dior. It just needs to have the edge sanded, followed by an application of the sealant again (like Fiebing's Edge Kote).



Thank you much for your help!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item name: Christian Dior Granville 
Item #: 252252870914
Username:lacollectioneuse.sf

URL direct:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252252870914&alt=web

Comments: I'm wary of buying anything if any other pictures are needed please let me know.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LilMissCutie said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Granville
> Item #: 252252870914
> Username:lacollectioneuse.sf
> 
> URL direct:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252252870914&alt=web
> 
> Comments: I'm wary of buying anything if any other pictures are needed please let me know.



This one looks good. I would still like to see a picture of the date code (located on the backside of the inside tag) to be 100% sure.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LilMissCutie

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks good. I would still like to see a picture of the date code (located on the backside of the inside tag) to be 100% sure.



Thank you. I don't think I'm going to buy this one the scratches scare me off.


----------



## elliemaybrown

hey, 

can you let me know your initial thoughts on this?

Item name: Christian Dior 
Item #: 141880464236
Username:hayleyscoobiesnack
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141880464236?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks! x


----------



## averagejoe

elliemaybrown said:


> hey,
> 
> can you let me know your initial thoughts on this?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior
> Item #: 141880464236
> Username:hayleyscoobiesnack
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141880464236?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks! x



Not enough pictures. Please request clear photos of the front and back of the interior tag.


----------



## elliemaybrown

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures. Please request clear photos of the front and back of the interior tag.



ok, I will request these, in the mean time she did send me this crap photo haha


----------



## ThisVNchick

elliemaybrown said:


> ok, I will request these, in the mean time she did send me this crap photo haha



Actually, this is a good shot. Bag looks ok so far. Ask for the date code located on the back of that tag.


----------



## elliemaybrown

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, this is a good shot. Bag looks ok so far. Ask for the date code located on the back of that tag.



Hey, here are some More pictures she sent me (I'm
Going to have to do them in a few separate replies because I can only upload one picture from my phone per reply!!)


----------



## elliemaybrown

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, this is a good shot. Bag looks ok so far. Ask for the date code located on the back of that tag.



2nd pic x


----------



## elliemaybrown

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, this is a good shot. Bag looks ok so far. Ask for the date code located on the back of that tag.



Date code


----------



## elliemaybrown

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, this is a good shot. Bag looks ok so far. Ask for the date code located on the back of that tag.



4th pic

She said she bought it about 4 years ago, but will let you guys be the judge of that haha X


----------



## love86

Hi. Please help in authenticating these purchases. Thank u always.

Item: lady dior medium black with gold
Seller: the_purse_ladies
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161938259317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Item number: 161938259317


----------



## love86

One more ty

Item:dior clutch (donno the exact name)
Seller: posh-4-lg
Item #: 172021233741
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172021233741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here is the link to pictures i took and uploaded to photobucket.
Please ignore the pics of the be dior. This request is for the clutch only thank u.

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/hkk009008/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## ThisVNchick

elliemaybrown said:


> 4th pic
> 
> She said she bought it about 4 years ago, but will let you guys be the judge of that haha X





elliemaybrown said:


> Date code





elliemaybrown said:


> 2nd pic x





elliemaybrown said:


> Hey, here are some More pictures she sent me (I'm
> Going to have to do them in a few separate replies because I can only upload one picture from my phone per reply!!)



The bag is authentic. Date code shows its from 2009, she might have purchased it in 2010, but usually a 2009 bag won't be around the boutique too long after the year has passed. But just going by what the date code says, bag is about 6-7ish years old.


----------



## elliemaybrown

ThisVNchick said:


> The bag is authentic. Date code shows its from 2009, she might have purchased it in 2010, but usually a 2009 bag won't be around the boutique too long after the year has passed. But just going by what the date code says, bag is about 6-7ish years old.



Thanks! Is there any difference between the older models and the ones from when raf Simons took over? Thank you! X


----------



## ThisVNchick

love86 said:


> Hi. Please help in authenticating these purchases. Thank u always.
> 
> Item: lady dior medium black with gold
> Seller: the_purse_ladies
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161938259317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Item number: 161938259317



This listing missing all of the hallmarks stamps of the bag. Please request it and repost when you have it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

elliemaybrown said:


> Thanks! Is there any difference between the older models and the ones from when raf Simons took over? Thank you! X



Very minor changes- inside tag is different on the newer models. Newer models have the prettier dust bags (the one with the swan) and most recently, the mini lady dior shoulder strap was changed. But the exterior of the bag itself remains the same- it's the house's most iconic bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

love86 said:


> One more ty
> 
> Item:dior clutch (donno the exact name)
> Seller: posh-4-lg
> Item #: 172021233741
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172021233741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Here is the link to pictures i took and uploaded to photobucket.
> Please ignore the pics of the be dior. This request is for the clutch only thank u.
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/hkk009008/library/Mobile Uploads



This one looks OK to me. I haven't seen this model in IRL yet- so let me bump for AJ to take a second look.


----------



## love86

ThisVNchick said:


> This listing missing all of the hallmarks stamps of the bag. Please request it and repost when you have it.



hi. thank u for taking a look so quickly. 
she  had a lot of detailed pics under the description so I wasn't aware additional pictures were required I am sorry  here are some I took myself and please let me know if more are needed. thank you!!!!


----------



## love86

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks OK to me. I haven't seen this model in IRL yet- so let me bump for AJ to take a second look.



thank you.
I have never seen this clutch before and was really surprised by the size of it lol. 
it actually feels really nice to touch. super smooth leather and overall stitching looks good and the charm feels like good quality. but its the embellishment that's a bit iffy. I thought they would be stones but they are light plastic?? the silver embellishment are also light plastic. but since I have never seen this clutch in real person I wouldnt know...  but I just imagines dior would use actually metal pieces and stones rather than plastic lol
also I just noticed this going over the bag that thestiching is slightly uneven in 2 places where the flap? is sealed to the sides. please see the picture. is this normal??
thank you


----------



## love86

also looking at the web i found this picture of dior show in 2012... the direction of the embellishment is opposite on the one from the runway?? lol thank you fo your help in advance


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> hi. thank u for taking a look so quickly.
> she  had a lot of detailed pics under the description so I wasn't aware additional pictures were required I am sorry  here are some I took myself and please let me know if more are needed. thank you!!!!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> thank you.
> I have never seen this clutch before and was really surprised by the size of it lol.
> it actually feels really nice to touch. super smooth leather and overall stitching looks good and the charm feels like good quality. but its the embellishment that's a bit iffy. I thought they would be stones but they are light plastic?? the silver embellishment are also light plastic. but since I have never seen this clutch in real person I wouldnt know...  but I just imagines dior would use actually metal pieces and stones rather than plastic lol
> also I just noticed this going over the bag that thestiching is slightly uneven in 2 places where the flap? is sealed to the sides. please see the picture. is this normal??
> thank you





love86 said:


> also looking at the web i found this picture of dior show in 2012... the direction of the embellishment is opposite on the one from the runway?? lol thank you fo your help in advance



I believe this is authentic.

The runway versions are often modified for production, so don't expect every detail to be the same.

The use of plastic embroideries keeps the bag light-weight. 

As well, the two imperfections are normal. Every once in a while, the person who makes the bag doesn't sew something completely straight. 

Congratulations for getting this bag for such an amazing price!


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> You got a different bag from the one in the pictures. It's very suspicious, and is a sign of a lack of authenticity. Please return the bag if you can.



Hi Aj,

No no, they r 2 different bags. 
I got mine, i feel good but anyway i need it get authentic cuz i havent seen any authentic one to compare the feelings


----------



## momokchu

Hello averagejoe,

Can I please ask if you can spot if this purse is fake?

Item: Lady Dior Mini Hand Bag Black
Item number: 252256265863
Seller ID: egleste12
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CH...265863?hash=item3abba52687:g:1vcAAOSwpRRWnR5j

Thank you,

T


----------



## Darialicious87

Hi! Could you please help me? Is it a real bag? Thank you.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesb2JyZmpHQ0JfMEU


----------



## bbcamp

Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this Lady Dior Mini.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25225626586...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

I also asked the seller for an additional picture of the serial number. Here it is. 

Thank you!


----------



## Eurydices

Hi there, this is my first Dior purse and I'm hoping someone can please help authenticate it?  I already have it in my possession, so have provided a link ot the public photobucket album with what I hope are all required pics. Please let me know if anything else is needed.

Thankyou in advance for any help!

http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/aphaea13/library/Gaucho?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Darialicious87

Hello again! Could you please take a look on this lady Dior handbag? Is it fake or not? Thank you. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesd0t5cl9mLTVDWUk


----------



## ytro_na_more

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.



dear averagejoe, thank you again, you are money saver


----------



## averagejoe

momokchu said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> Can I please ask if you can spot if this purse is fake?
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Mini Hand Bag Black
> Item number: 252256265863
> Seller ID: egleste12
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CH...265863?hash=item3abba52687:g:1vcAAOSwpRRWnR5j
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T



Pictures are too small. Please see post 1 of this thread for details.


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> Hi! Could you please help me? Is it a real bag? Thank you.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesb2JyZmpHQ0JfMEU



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

bbcamp said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this Lady Dior Mini.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25225626586...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> I also asked the seller for an additional picture of the serial number. Here it is.
> 
> Thank you!



This extra picture is not enough. Part of the tag is covered, and the rest of the pictures are too small.


----------



## averagejoe

Eurydices said:


> Hi there, this is my first Dior purse and I'm hoping someone can please help authenticate it?  I already have it in my possession, so have provided a link ot the public photobucket album with what I hope are all required pics. Please let me know if anything else is needed.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for any help!
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/aphaea13/library/Gaucho?sort=3&page=1



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> Hello again! Could you please take a look on this lady Dior handbag? Is it fake or not? Thank you. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesd0t5cl9mLTVDWUk



I believe this is fake.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> The runway versions are often modified for production, so don't expect every detail to be the same.
> 
> The use of plastic embroideries keeps the bag light-weight.
> 
> As well, the two imperfections are normal. Every once in a while, the person who makes the bag doesn't sew something completely straight.
> 
> Congratulations for getting this bag for such an amazing price!



Ohh i see!! Lol thank u so much for ur help so happy


----------



## cynnie

Hi does lady dior have serial number starting with 05BMA-1101? Thanks in advance


----------



## momokchu

momokchu said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> Can I please ask if you can spot if this purse is fake?
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Mini Hand Bag Black
> Item number: 252256265863
> Seller ID: egleste12
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-CH...265863?hash=item3abba52687:g:1vcAAOSwpRRWnR5j
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T







averagejoe said:


> Pictures are too small. Please see post 1 of this thread for details.




Hi averagejoe,

Apologies, here are the bigger photos from the ebay seller as I mentioned earler: 

http://imgur.com/a/wKjGd 



















Thank you so much! Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Eurydices

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Appreciate your time, thankyou!


----------



## azania

Hi, 
I don't own a Dior bag and I don't know what to look for to see whether it's fake or not. 

What do you think about this one (it's a lady Dior in Python) 

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/damen-taschen/handtaschen/dior/goldfarben-lady-dior-python-handtaschen-dior-2163234.shtml


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
Name: leopard bag
Item # 181999452667
Seller I'd  camelliaorganizationbrand7
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...453266?hash=item2a60034452:g:MvYAAOSwd0BVxGK1


----------



## averagejoe

momokchu said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Apologies, here are the bigger photos from the ebay seller as I mentioned earler:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/wKjGd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Really appreciate your help.



A picture showing the full date code is necessary.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> Name: leopard bag
> Item # 181999452667
> Seller I'd  camelliaorganizationbrand7
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...453266?hash=item2a60034452:g:MvYAAOSwd0BVxGK1



I believe this is fake. Dior never made this style before either.


----------



## averagejoe

azania said:


> Hi,
> I don't own a Dior bag and I don't know what to look for to see whether it's fake or not.
> 
> What do you think about this one (it's a lady Dior in Python)
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...dy-dior-python-handtaschen-dior-2163234.shtml



I believe this is authentic, as long as you get the exact same bag in the pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

cynnie said:


> Hi does lady dior have serial number starting with 05BMA-1101? Thanks in advance



It's a possible serial number, but it doesn't mean that the bag to which this number belongs is authentic/fake. Pictures are required for authentication.


----------



## cynnie

Thanks joe!


----------



## Darialicious87

Hello again! I'm still searching an authentic lady Dior) please advise is it real bag? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLTBjcDlRTzVxajQ


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> Hello again! I'm still searching an authentic lady Dior) please advise is it real bag? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLTBjcDlRTzVxajQ



I believe this bag is fake.


----------



## Darialicious87

Good evening! Could you please advise is it the real lady Dior? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLTE2OVJ5aGotMWc


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> Good evening! Could you please advise is it the real lady Dior? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLTE2OVJ5aGotMWc



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Darialicious87

I was in Dior boutique with this bag and they told me that its original. We compared it with the same bag..Why you think it's a fake?


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> I was in Dior boutique with this bag and they told me that its original. We compared it with the same bag..Why you think it's a fake?



Dior boutiques do not offer to authenticate in-store. This is consistent with other luxury labels. If an SA did say this, then they are breaking company policy. 

Why would you ask to have your items authenticated here if you don't trust our authentications? I obviously have my reasons for saying that a bag is fake, and I don't make these decisions lightly as they can tarnish the image of the brand if I claim that something authentic is fake.


----------



## Darialicious87

averagejoe said:


> Dior boutiques do not offer to authenticate in-store. This is consistent with other luxury labels. If an SA did say this, then they are breaking company policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you ask to have your items authenticated here if you don't trust our authentications? I obviously have my reasons for saying that a bag is fake, and I don't make these decisions lightly as they can tarnish the image of the brand if I claim that something authentic is fake.




In Moscow boutique they offer this service ( if it needed). I want to double check it.


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> In Moscow boutique they offer this service ( if it needed). I want to double check it.



Then maybe you should get your bags authenticated there instead, since you don't trust the ones I make here.


----------



## love86

Hi i know i am supposed to have a link to the sale but this was purchased a while back on ebay so the link doesnt work anymore. I understand if you cant authenticate this but if you can help it will be really appreciated. I own a medium miss dior and this mini miss dior just felt like a same good quaility and i was pregnant and sick from the morning sickness so i didnt get it checked out here after getting the bag but i should have i didnt doubt the authenticity of the bag till today when i was browsing ebay and found couple listing for mini miss dior in same color with different colored interior lining. They both have the black lining.. mine has cream color??  Thank u so much

Item: mini miss dior
Seller:shuminwong
Item#:251884015143


----------



## love86

Forgot the serial tag..
Thank u so much!


----------



## Darialicious87

averagejoe said:


> Then maybe you should get your bags authenticated there instead, since you don't trust the ones I make here.




Oh, no I'm trusting this web site more than girls from Dior boutique. Thank you so much for your kind assistance.


----------



## VanillaLV

Hi 

I'm usually at the LV forum and I just made my first Dior purchase last Friday. My girlfriends and I were at a consignment shop here in Switzerland and I happened upon this vintage mini denim saddle bag for a steal !  We all inspected it and it seems authentic, in good condition and for the price I couldn't resist. If I didn't buy it my girlfriends would have. We are dying to find out if it's real or not ! 

I would really appreciate your help if you could authenticate this piece. Thank you !


----------



## charm_me_bag

Dear Authenticator, please help me to authenticate this bag. 

Its a private seller.


----------



## averagejoe

charm_me_bag said:


> Dear Authenticator, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Its a private seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251087
> View attachment 3251088
> View attachment 3251089
> View attachment 3251090
> View attachment 3251091
> View attachment 3251092
> View attachment 3251093
> View attachment 3251094
> View attachment 3251095
> View attachment 3251096



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

VanillaLV said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm usually at the LV forum and I just made my first Dior purchase last Friday. My girlfriends and I were at a consignment shop here in Switzerland and I happened upon this vintage mini denim saddle bag for a steal !  We all inspected it and it seems authentic, in good condition and for the price I couldn't resist. If I didn't buy it my girlfriends would have. We are dying to find out if it's real or not !
> 
> I would really appreciate your help if you could authenticate this piece. Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 3250959
> 
> View attachment 3250960
> 
> View attachment 3250961
> 
> View attachment 3250962
> 
> View attachment 3250963
> 
> View attachment 3250964



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Hi i know i am supposed to have a link to the sale but this was purchased a while back on ebay so the link doesnt work anymore. I understand if you cant authenticate this but if you can help it will be really appreciated. I own a medium miss dior and this mini miss dior just felt like a same good quaility and i was pregnant and sick from the morning sickness so i didnt get it checked out here after getting the bag but i should have i didnt doubt the authenticity of the bag till today when i was browsing ebay and found couple listing for mini miss dior in same color with different colored interior lining. They both have the black lining.. mine has cream color??  Thank u so much
> 
> Item: mini miss dior
> Seller:shuminwong
> Item#:251884015143





love86 said:


> Forgot the serial tag..
> Thank u so much!



The colour of your bag is Rose Sorbet, and the interior is supposed to be this cream colour.

I believe your bag is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## VanillaLV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you so much !!! This has made my day !! Especially since I bought it for only 35 Swiss francs ($34) truly a steal !!! So when I got it I figured for that amount it wouldn't bother me if it was fake or authentic. The shop lady might not have known what treasure she was selling [emoji3] Thanks again !


----------



## averagejoe

VanillaLV said:


> Thank you so much !!! This has made my day !! Especially since I bought it for only 35 Swiss francs ($34) truly a steal !!! So when I got it I figured for that amount it wouldn't bother me if it was fake or authentic. The shop lady might not have known what treasure she was selling [emoji3] Thanks again !



That's a great bargain! Congratulations!


----------



## charm_me_bag

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thx AJ [emoji8]


----------



## Lalaka

Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate this bag. This tag Dior Limited Edition look very odd to me.


----------



## Lalaka

Lalaka said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate this bag. This tag Dior Limited Edition look very odd to me.



Photo 2


----------



## Lalaka

Lalaka said:


> Photo 2



Photo 3


----------



## averagejoe

Lalaka said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate this bag. This tag Dior Limited Edition look very odd to me.





Lalaka said:


> Photo 2





Lalaka said:


> Photo 3



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Lalaka

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Dear AJ! Thank you so much! &#55356;&#57145;


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> The colour of your bag is Rose Sorbet, and the interior is supposed to be this cream colour.
> 
> I believe your bag is authentic.



Oh.. haha its not fuchisia? Lol i see . thats why the linings different color!! I am grateful for ur expertise.. again^^ thank u so much


----------



## shulamit

Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior med lambskin bag? I have heard if the handles are loose, then the bag is not authentic? Is this true? 

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin GD metal handbag medium
Item Number: 191781250290
Seller ID: blue_magicman
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...VHHSyh5ruE5R9KFDnInoc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I hope that works. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

shulamit said:


> Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior med lambskin bag? I have heard if the handles are loose, then the bag is not authentic? Is this true?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin GD metal handbag medium
> Item Number: 191781250290
> Seller ID: blue_magicman
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...VHHSyh5ruE5R9KFDnInoc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I hope that works. Thanks



I believe this is fake. 

What do you mean by the handles being loose? Do you mean that the attachment feels loose, or that the handles are free to sway from side to side? The handles are not supposed to be stiff, but the attachment should feel sturdy (should not feel loose at all).


----------



## shulamit

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.
> 
> What do you mean by the handles being loose? Do you mean that the attachment feels loose, or that the handles are free to sway from side to side? The handles are not supposed to be stiff, but the attachment should feel sturdy (should not feel loose at all).


The handles are free to sway from side to side. The attachment is solid. Can you please let me know why you think it is fake? What is it that gives you concern? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

shulamit said:


> The handles are free to sway from side to side. The attachment is solid. Can you please let me know why you think it is fake? What is it that gives you concern? Thanks



We don't share why we think a bag is fake on this forum (read post 1). You can search for authenticated listings here to compare the difference.


----------



## fanyuguo

Could you please help me authentic this red Dior wallet please
Item name: Christian Dior Red Patent Leather Wallet
Item number:
Seller ID: us2015_palli 
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...017659?hash=item33b03b70fb:g:QWwAAOSwLVZVt7Ri

Thank you!


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi experts,

Can yu please help me with this bag? I am so into Dior now 























Many thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Darialicious87

Dear Averagejoe, need your help again!  I preferred not to buy previous bags. Could you please advise is it authentic lady Dior ? Thank you in advance! https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLU5YdWZkcUZ1UzQ


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can yu please help me with this bag? I am so into Dior now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fanyuguo said:


> Could you please help me authentic this red Dior wallet please
> Item name: Christian Dior Red Patent Leather Wallet
> Item number:
> Seller ID: us2015_palli
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...017659?hash=item33b03b70fb:g:QWwAAOSwLVZVt7Ri
> 
> Thank you!



Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> Dear Averagejoe, need your help again!  I preferred not to buy previous bags. Could you please advise is it authentic lady Dior ? Thank you in advance! https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLU5YdWZkcUZ1UzQ



I believe this is fake.


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Sure. I will negotiate the price with her then. 
Thanks AJ xx


----------



## Darialicious87

Hello! What do you think about this bag?

It's a private seller.

Thank you!


----------



## asiamigacz

Could anybody please help me with authenticating this bag? I asked seller for more photos.  

https://www.vinted.pl/damskie-torby/torby-na-ramie/11390686-skorzana-torebka-dior


----------



## averagejoe

Darialicious87 said:


> Hello! What do you think about this bag?
> 
> It's a private seller.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3253738
> View attachment 3253739
> View attachment 3253740
> View attachment 3253741
> View attachment 3253742



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

asiamigacz said:


> Could anybody please help me with authenticating this bag? I asked seller for more photos.
> 
> https://www.vinted.pl/damskie-torby/torby-na-ramie/11390686-skorzana-torebka-dior



I believe this is fake.


----------



## momokchu

Thanks so much for the feedback previously averagejoe.

I'd like to ask if it's possible that you can please take a look at this Patent Purple Lady Dior Bag

Link if above does not work: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-purple-110144

Thank you so much once again.


----------



## averagejoe

momokchu said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback previously averagejoe.
> 
> I'd like to ask if it's possible that you can please take a look at this Patent Purple Lady Dior Bag
> 
> Link if above does not work: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-purple-110144
> 
> Thank you so much once again.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## meowmeow94

Hello expert,
please help me authenticate the following item:
Item name: Diorama Bag Black Lambskin size Medium
Online reseller name: lionel
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior/black-leather-hand-bag-dior-2203688.shtml

I very appreciate this. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

meowmeow94 said:


> Hello expert,
> please help me authenticate the following item:
> Item name: Diorama Bag Black Lambskin size Medium
> Online reseller name: lionel
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior/black-leather-hand-bag-dior-2203688.shtml
> 
> I very appreciate this. Thank you



Can't tell from these few pictures. Although they can be zoomed in, they aren't big enough nor clear enough to authenticate with. Please request clear, large, and detailed pictures.

VC has sold fakes along with authentic Dior bags in the past, so the pictures must be very clear and detailed to be sure.


----------



## Sennylim

Hi, 
I'm new here. Wanna know if the Lady Dior Grained calfskin medium can have a date code like this. 16-BO-1100 with A under 
Thanks. Read a post before said that exact date code was 2010. But I thought grain calf out only last year?


----------



## Sennylim

Also, can the lining be black in Black LD grained calfskin ?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Sennylim said:


> Also, can the lining be black in Black LD grained calfskin ?





Sennylim said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here. Wanna know if the Lady Dior Grained calfskin medium can have a date code like this. 16-BO-1100 with A under
> Thanks. Read a post before said that exact date code was 2010. But I thought grain calf out only last year?



I believe the bag is fake.


----------



## Vu1994

Hello, i recently just purchased this dior homme sunglasses can you please check to see if it's legit? Thank you so much!
Item name: Dior Composit 1.0 in Blue
Seller ID:eileray
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121874830753?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jennifer82lv

Hi,

I wanted to ask, if it would be possible to tell if this Dior bag is authentic (photos are not the best)?

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large Handbag 100% Authentic Cannage Blk Patent Lth VTG
Item number: 161534949535
Seller ID: rsvillo
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161534949535?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Vu1994 said:


> Hello, i recently just purchased this dior homme sunglasses can you please check to see if it's legit? Thank you so much!
> Item name: Dior Composit 1.0 in Blue
> Seller ID:eileray
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121874830753?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not sure in this case. At least one of the details look a bit suspicious to me. Hopefully another member can chime in.


----------



## averagejoe

jennifer82lv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to ask, if it would be possible to tell if this Dior bag is authentic (photos are not the best)?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large Handbag 100% Authentic Cannage Blk Patent Lth VTG
> Item number: 161534949535
> Seller ID: rsvillo
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161534949535?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mulberrygal

Please can I have your opinion of this one:-

Christian Dior Purple Patent Lady Dior Bag Large
172059969098
Sarahuk2011

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172059969...1&exe=12742&ext=32470&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Many thanks
x


----------



## averagejoe

Mulberrygal said:


> Please can I have your opinion of this one:-
> 
> Christian Dior Purple Patent Lady Dior Bag Large
> 172059969098
> Sarahuk2011
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172059969...1&exe=12742&ext=32470&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Many thanks
> x



Looks good to me.


----------



## jennifer82lv

Thank you very much, AJ!


----------



## Vu1994

averagejoe said:


> Not sure in this case. At least one of the details look a bit suspicious to me. Hopefully another member can chime in.



Thank you so much for the quick reply, I was quite skeptical when i got the sunglasses since the Dior website doesn't even sell the blue lens and when i got it something seemed off also. I will make a return thank you so much!


----------



## momokchu

Thank you again so much AJ for helping me with my search for a lady dior. It's great to see that you've been active for so long.

Hopefully this is my last post but can I please ask if you can help authenticate this Lady Dior Medium Lambskin Cannage bag?

http://deluxpup.com/products/christ...uilted-lambskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-tote 

Also I can I please ask what does the serial code 04-MA-0069 Mean? (This is not this bag's code).

Thank you once again,

M


----------



## ThisVNchick

momokchu said:


> Thank you again so much AJ for helping me with my search for a lady dior. It's great to see that you've been active for so long.
> 
> Hopefully this is my last post but can I please ask if you can help authenticate this Lady Dior Medium Lambskin Cannage bag?
> 
> http://deluxpup.com/products/christ...uilted-lambskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-tote
> 
> Also I can I please ask what does the serial code 04-MA-0069 Mean? (This is not this bag's code).
> 
> Thank you once again,
> 
> M



This bag is authentic. The code indicates year of production.


----------



## momokchu

ThisVNchick said:


> This bag is authentic. The code indicates year of production.



Thanks so much! Can you tell me what year this bag is from? This forum has got me in a storm of trying to look for clues and signs of what's authentic and what's not.


----------



## ThisVNchick

momokchu said:


> Thanks so much! Can you tell me what year this bag is from? I'm starting to dive deeper and deeper into dior bags and I was just curious of the history of the line in general along with the changes. Can you tell me what year the bag I purchased above was from?




June 2009


----------



## pinky_2016

Can some experts help my with this Dior ?
Lady Dior Handbag brown leather 
Seller : brand_jfa
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231808246598?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

pinky_2016 said:


> Can some experts help my with this Dior ?
> Lady Dior Handbag brown leather
> Seller : brand_jfa
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231808246598?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pinky_2016

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot . May I know what year it is ?


----------



## averagejoe

pinky_2016 said:


> thanks a lot . May i know what year it is ?



1997


----------



## Vu1994

averagejoe said:


> Not sure in this case. At least one of the details look a bit suspicious to me. Hopefully another member can chime in.



averagejoe, can you tell me what details look suspicious to you? The seller won't give me a return request without me giving him an explanation! Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Vu1994 said:


> averagejoe, can you tell me what details look suspicious to you? The seller won't give me a return request without me giving him an explanation! Thank you



In my opinion, the logo on the bridge looks strange; the CE stamp looks too small; and the Dior Homme logo looks strange as well.

It's best to go to an optical and take photos of the real frames (and its details), and then show the comparison pictures to the seller. Be sure to watermark all the pictures you take as your own.


----------



## egp

Hi AJ:

I have been following this board for a long time and really value your expertise.  I am in the process of buying a consignment store which carries high end merchandise.  In order to insure that I maintain a high quality product, I plan to get all high-end bags authenticated in writing from a good resource.  Rather than bombard Purse Forum (and because I want all authentications in writing) I was wondering if you had a suggestion for a good service.  The store is in the Northern NJ areas (NYC Suburbs).  I'd appreciate anything you might suggest.


----------



## averagejoe

egp said:


> Hi AJ:
> 
> I have been following this board for a long time and really value your expertise.  I am in the process of buying a consignment store which carries high end merchandise.  In order to insure that I maintain a high quality product, I plan to get all high-end bags authenticated in writing from a good resource.  Rather than bombard Purse Forum (and because I want all authentications in writing) I was wondering if you had a suggestion for a good service.  The store is in the Northern NJ areas (NYC Suburbs).  I'd appreciate anything you might suggest.



I don't actually have any sources to suggest, unfortunately, because each authenticating company has the potential to make errors, as we have seen here. When a fake is really close to the real thing, most third party authenticators simply deem the item as authentic. 

This is not to say that they make mistakes all of the time, or even frequently, but for pieces that are really high in demand and also have really accurate fakes (i.e. Chanel Classic Flap, Lady Dior, Hermes Birkin), it may be likely that a fake is deemed authentic. 

Whether or not the client can tell is another issue.

However, from a business stand-point, the certificate is important to challenge any claims that your products may be fake, so for that, there are a number of services like ***************** and Authenticate4U (I am not recommending them as I have never used them before, but I am listing the ones that seem popular here on TPF). With both services, you have to take various photos of each piece of merchandise and send them in for assessment. 

You may wish to investigate which authentication services are considered acceptable for insurance and loss-prevention purposes before you choose one.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I don't actually have any sources to suggest, unfortunately, because each authenticating company has the potential to make errors, as we have seen here. When a fake is really close to the real thing, most third party authenticators simply deem the item as authentic.
> 
> This is not to say that they make mistakes all of the time, or even frequently, but for pieces that are really high in demand and also have really accurate fakes (i.e. Chanel Classic Flap, Lady Dior, Hermes Birkin), it may be likely that a fake is deemed authentic.
> 
> Whether or not the client can tell is another issue.
> 
> However, from a business stand-point, the certificate is important to challenge any claims that your products may be fake, so for that, there are a number of services like ***************** and Authenticate4U (I am not recommending them as I have never used them before, but I am listing the ones that seem popular here on TPF). With both services, you have to take various photos of each piece of merchandise and send them in for assessment.
> 
> You may wish to investigate which authentication services are considered acceptable for insurance and loss-prevention purposes before you choose one.





egp said:


> Hi AJ:
> 
> I have been following this board for a long time and really value your expertise.  I am in the process of buying a consignment store which carries high end merchandise.  In order to insure that I maintain a high quality product, I plan to get all high-end bags authenticated in writing from a good resource.  Rather than bombard Purse Forum (and because I want all authentications in writing) I was wondering if you had a suggestion for a good service.  The store is in the Northern NJ areas (NYC Suburbs).  I'd appreciate anything you might suggest.



I just wanted to say that I would NOT recommend *****************. I think there is a thread somewhere on the eBay subforum where long time tpfers have voiced their disappointment with this company. They do not have brand specialists and have been known for making many mistakes, deeming authentic pieces fake and fake pieces authentic. I have not seen this personally, but many members did say that the company once had a picture of a fake Chanel flap on their website's cover page. It was later taken down when many members pointed it out on their facebook page.

Authenticate4u has been in business for a long time and well respected. I would recommend them. The only downside is they occasionally have server problems and can go weeks without returning an authentication request. So it is definitely good to get a back up. Other good authentication companies I would recommend are (1) Fake Spotters (2) Meme's Treasures and (3) bababebi (Hermes authentication only). 

For super high end bags such as the Hermes Birkin/Kelly or the Chanel classic flaps which have been heavily replicated, I would suggest that you get the bags inspected in person. The AAA (or whatever high rated) replicas can be scary good. Leather Surgeons used to be contracted by Chanel (and possibly Hermes) repairs so they know exactly what to look for and how the bag is suppose to be crafted from the smallest detail. This company offers an in-house authentication service and issues authenticity certificates. They're located a bit outside of Philly so maybe about an hour-1.5 hour drive from where you are but are well worth the drive if you're up for it.


----------



## egp

ThisVNchick said:


> I just wanted to say that I would NOT recommend *****************. I think there is a thread somewhere on the eBay subforum where long time tpfers have voiced their disappointment with this company. They do not have brand specialists and have been known for making many mistakes, deeming authentic pieces fake and fake pieces authentic. I have not seen this personally, but many members did say that the company once had a picture of a fake Chanel flap on their website's cover page. It was later taken down when many members pointed it out on their facebook page.
> 
> Authenticate4u has been in business for a long time and well respected. I would recommend them. The only downside is they occasionally have server problems and can go weeks without returning an authentication request. So it is definitely good to get a back up. Other good authentication companies I would recommend are (1) Fake Spotters (2) Meme's Treasures and (3) bababebi (Hermes authentication only).
> 
> For super high end bags such as the Hermes Birkin/Kelly or the Chanel classic flaps which have been heavily replicated, I would suggest that you get the bags inspected in person. The AAA (or whatever high rated) replicas can be scary good. Leather Surgeons used to be contracted by Chanel (and possibly Hermes) repairs so they know exactly what to look for and how the bag is suppose to be crafted from the smallest detail. This company offers an in-house authentication service and issues authenticity certificates. They're located a bit outside of Philly so maybe about an hour-1.5 hour drive from where you are but are well worth the drive if you're up for it.



Thank you ThisVNChick.  This is really helpful.  I want to offer the best service for my customers and feel that taking this extra step will go a long way in discouraging fakes as well as offering some confidence for the buyers.


----------



## 01b0o

Item name:
Auth Christian Dior Black Patent Leather 12.20" Cannage Hand Bag 2WAY GHW wt1119

Item number:
381533764252

Seller ID:
yuko0702

Direct URL link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...qc4b3WJass9gy6ebTCOLg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Hi guys, I just won the bid for this bag (got lucky - or not!) Haven't made payment yet but an instinct is telling me I better check with PF experts before I pay.

Thank you in advance for your time and attention!!


----------



## Aloha Tiare

averagejoe said:


> Looks fine to me, although I would not take a risk with a brand new seller who has no feedback.


Hi AJ

I am still looking at this bag and asked the seller for extra pictures...  Below are the pictures she sent me...  Could you please take a look and let me know if you see anything suspicious.   Thanks so much again!


----------



## Friederike

01b0o said:


> Item name:
> Auth Christian Dior Black Patent Leather 12.20" Cannage Hand Bag 2WAY GHW wt1119
> 
> Item number:
> 381533764252
> 
> Seller ID:
> yuko0702
> 
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...qc4b3WJass9gy6ebTCOLg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I just won the bid for this bag (got lucky - or not!) Haven't made payment yet but an instinct is telling me I better check with PF experts before I pay.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and attention!!



The bag is authentic.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Aloha Tiare said:


> Hi AJ
> 
> I am still looking at this bag and asked the seller for extra pictures...  Below are the pictures she sent me...  Could you please take a look and let me know if you see anything suspicious.   Thanks so much again!



Looks fine to me


----------



## Aloha Tiare

averagejoe said:


> Looks fine to me



Thanks so much, AJ!


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
ITEM ior karenina 
Item 172088730447
Seller:/bodaciousbuttonz
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/172088730447?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pinky_2016

Hi ,
Could some experts help me with this Lady Dior ?And what year it is too .
Item 70183309
Seller : Purpose.jpn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...Hand-Bag-Leather-Black-70183309-/262241140771
Thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> ITEM ior karenina
> Item 172088730447
> Seller:/bodaciousbuttonz
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/172088730447?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

pinky_2016 said:


> Hi ,
> Could some experts help me with this Lady Dior ?And what year it is too .
> Item 70183309
> Seller : Purpose.jpn
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...Hand-Bag-Leather-Black-70183309-/262241140771
> Thanks



I believe this is authentic


----------



## pinky_2016

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



May I know what year it is . Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

pinky_2016 said:


> May I know what year it is . Thanks



Please request the date code on the reverse of the interior tag.


----------



## PurseNuub

Hi experts,

I'm interested in this tote, and I wonder if someone could help authenticate.

Item name: Red Panarea Cannage Coated Canvas Tote

Item number: 01-BO-0099

Seller ID: thewrld

Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111878994216 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## pinky_2016

averagejoe said:


> Please request the date code on the reverse of the interior tag.



Hi AJ ,
I havent' received the bag yet but It has the code MA-1909 . Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

PurseNuub said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm interested in this tote, and I wonder if someone could help authenticate.
> 
> Item name: Red Panarea Cannage Coated Canvas Tote
> 
> Item number: 01-BO-0099
> 
> Seller ID: thewrld
> 
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111878994216
> 
> Thank you very much!!!



Looks good.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinky_2016 said:


> Hi AJ ,
> I havent' received the bag yet but It has the code MA-1909 . Thanks



October 1999


----------



## PurseNuub

ThisVNchick said:


> Looks good.




Thanks!!!


----------



## pinky_2016

ThisVNchick said:


> October 1999


Thanks


----------



## QuachN2

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this dior? I have already purchased this item but I wanted to be absolutely sure of its authenticity since the hardware is faded and chipped. Please let me know what you think! Thank you!

Item: Medium Lady Dior Black Patent
Online reseller name: LoveThatBag-Alice
Direct URL link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/dior-lady-dior-medium-black-cannage-patent


----------



## triangle

Hi there can you please help with authenticate this Lady Dior:

Lady Dior Handbag
authenticloverlondon2016
252274736306
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...ed-/252274736306?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Many thanks. I have requested some more photos if needed.


----------



## triangle

And this one please. This wile my first Lady Dior so need to make sure I don't make a mistake! Many thanks

Authentic Lady Dior Bag
v-polin
231834862562
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...aeb92aa&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=252274736306


----------



## averagejoe

triangle said:


> And this one please. This wile my first Lady Dior so need to make sure I don't make a mistake! Many thanks
> 
> Authentic Lady Dior Bag
> v-polin
> 231834862562
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...aeb92aa&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=252274736306





triangle said:


> Hi there can you please help with authenticate this Lady Dior:
> 
> Lady Dior Handbag
> authenticloverlondon2016
> 252274736306
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...ed-/252274736306?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> Many thanks. I have requested some more photos if needed.





Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

QuachN2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this dior? I have already purchased this item but I wanted to be absolutely sure of its authenticity since the hardware is faded and chipped. Please let me know what you think! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Medium Lady Dior Black Patent
> Online reseller name: LoveThatBag-Alice
> Direct URL link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/dior-lady-dior-medium-black-cannage-patent



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## QuachN2

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.




Hi Averagejoe,


Thank you for your input. Can I please ask for your reasons as to why this one is a fake? I am curious.


----------



## ThisVNchick

QuachN2 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input. Can I please ask for your reasons as to why this one is a fake? I am curious.



Per forum rules, we do not disclose that information.


----------



## Miss H

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this Promenade pouch. I bought it from Bluefly and I'm pretty sure it's authentic, but I would feel better with an expert eye. Thank you very much for your help.

Item name:
black cannage leather 'Miss Dior' flap front shoulder bag

Seller ID: Bluefly

Direct URL link:
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...oulder-bag/ORDER_HISTORY/364942401/detail.fly

It was super hard to take pics of the serial number, but I managed to capture it, hope you it's clear enough for you:


----------



## Miss H

More pics:


----------



## Miss H

Last one, thank you!


----------



## Miss H

Can anybody please help? Can I safely keep this or should I send it back because it's too hard to authenticate? Thank you.


----------



## soramillay

Dear averagejoe, Friedi and ThisVNChick, would one of you authenticators kindly look at this listing for me? I don't know anything about Dior. Thank you for your hard work!

Name: Dior Denim Bag (think it is a Cannage tote)
Item ID: 121881538721
Seller: sofayoyo
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/121881538721


----------



## Auvina15

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? I just placed the order, it's going to be my first Dior! I am super excited!!! Thank you so much for your help!

Item name: Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Miss Dior Medium Flap Bag
Item number: 11153953
Seller ID: yoogi's closet
Direct URL link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...mbskin-leather-miss-dior-medium-flap-bag.html

I thought the chain should be longer?? Please correct me if I'm wrong!  Very much appreciate your help, Averagejoe!!!


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Can you please tell me if this Lady Dior bag is authentic. It is made from Nylon. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Hardware.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

More hardware.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Another picture of the bag.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Details.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Handles.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

More photos.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Details.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

Couple more photos.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

From the behind.


----------



## Flowerkukka23

From the inside


----------



## Flowerkukka23

This is the last photo


----------



## Friederike

soramillay said:


> Dear averagejoe, Friedi and ThisVNChick, would one of you authenticators kindly look at this listing for me? I don't know anything about Dior. Thank you for your hard work!
> 
> Name: Dior Denim Bag (think it is a Cannage tote)
> Item ID: 121881538721
> Seller: sofayoyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/121881538721



The bag is authentic.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

Flowerkukka23 said:


> This is the last photo



The bag is authentic. It is vintage ( before 1997).

Regards
Friedi


----------



## soramillay

Friederike said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Thank you Friedi!


----------



## firstimer2212

Hi everyone,

Could you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag please?
Item name: Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Beyond The Rack
Direct URL link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/LUX1322?event=69865

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

firstimer2212 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag please?
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Beyond The Rack
> Direct URL link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/LUX1322?event=69865
> 
> Thank you!



I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## firstimer2212

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.



Thanks so much for your quick response! If you don't mind me bothering, could you please let me know what year was this bag make? I can't seem to post the picture in here but the date code is MA-0988.

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

firstimer2212 said:


> thanks so much for your quick response! If you don't mind me bothering, could you please let me know what year was this bag make? I can't seem to post the picture in here but the date code is ma-0988.
> 
> Thanks again!



1998


----------



## soramillay

Dear authenticators, could you look at another bag for me?

Name: Lady Dior Medium in Blue Turquoise
ID: 121877699763
Seller: Celina702
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/121877699763 

Red flag: there is a tag that obviously doesn't match the bag, it says Saddle Logo Bag Jean in Bleu Foncé, so clearly belonging to something else.


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> Dear authenticators, could you look at another bag for me?
> 
> Name: Lady Dior Medium in Blue Turquoise
> ID: 121877699763
> Seller: Celina702
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/121877699763
> 
> Red flag: there is a tag that obviously doesn't match the bag, it says Saddle Logo Bag Jean in Bleu Foncé, so clearly belonging to something else.



I believe this bag is fake


----------



## soramillay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is fake


Thanks a lot, averagejoe! These super fakes are so pretty. Point taken, with Lady Dior, I think the only safe approach to buy from the boutique.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cherrybelly

Hi averagejoe,

for a while I was not sure, if the Lady Dior is for me, but I fell in love with this gorgeous bag and I'm about to buy it. I found this Lady Dior on videdressing.com. The seller claims that the bag was bought in August 2013 in the Dior boutique.

I appreciate your kind help. What is your opinion on this black Lady Dior? Do you think it is authentic?

Item: Lady Dior, black lambskin

Seller's name: Paris/London/New York

Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/christian-dior/p-4358659.html

Thank you very much for your kind help. 
Best regards.


----------



## averagejoe

cherrybelly said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> for a while I was not sure, if the Lady Dior is for me, but I fell in love with this gorgeous bag and I'm about to buy it. I found this Lady Dior on videdressing.com. The seller claims that the bag was bought in August 2013 in the Dior boutique.
> 
> I appreciate your kind help. What is your opinion on this black Lady Dior? Do you think it is authentic?
> 
> Item: Lady Dior, black lambskin
> 
> Seller's name: Paris/London/New York
> 
> Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/christian-dior/p-4358659.html
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind help.
> Best regards.



Not enough clear pictures. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## cherrybelly

Hi AJ,
okay, I will ask for better pictures. Thanks for your answer in the meantime.


----------



## bagreedy

Please help authenticate these Dior tribal earrings 

Item: lady Dior tribal with tulip detail earrings

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252285330320 

Item no: 252285330320

Seller: Qin_141


----------



## averagejoe

bagreedy said:


> Please help authenticate these Dior tribal earrings
> 
> Item: lady Dior tribal with tulip detail earrings
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252285330320
> 
> Item no: 252285330320
> 
> Seller: Qin_141



I believe these are fake


----------



## mballen

I would really appreciate if you could take a look at this one.

Item Name: Christian Dior Quilted "Lady Dior" Lambskin Medium Tote RARE Ruffle Trim
Seller: annexpawn
Item No.: 252282153533
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252282153533?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
ITEM DIOR PANAREA
ITEM 
201512905133
SELLER ID jandr1109
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/201512905133?euid=8d87c864ede44c029fc10ee0c9d4df4f&cp=1


----------



## coco09

Authentic? Tia
Name: Dior Boston
Item 151977068418
Seller I'd keeppupwithit7
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...068418?hash=item23628a0782:g:i0cAAOSwll1WuBvM


----------



## averagejoe

mballen said:


> I would really appreciate if you could take a look at this one.
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Quilted "Lady Dior" Lambskin Medium Tote RARE Ruffle Trim
> Seller: annexpawn
> Item No.: 252282153533
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252282153533?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic. And wow! The price on that bag...what a bargain!


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> ITEM DIOR PANAREA
> ITEM
> 201512905133
> SELLER ID jandr1109
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/201512905133?euid=8d87c864ede44c029fc10ee0c9d4df4f&cp=1



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? Tia
> Name: Dior Boston
> Item 151977068418
> Seller I'd keeppupwithit7
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...068418?hash=item23628a0782:g:i0cAAOSwll1WuBvM



I'd like another PF member to take a look at this one as I'm not sure.


----------



## mballen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. And wow! The price on that bag...what a bargain!


Shoot!  I didn't buy it because I wasn't sure.  I almost took the chance, but was too nervous.  Oh well, someone got a great deal!


----------



## bagreedy

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake




Thank you AJ, I am astounded by the number of fake earrings on the bay.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. And wow! The price on that bag...what a bargain!



I am the winning bidder and i was surprised noone made a bid. Ive been ready to pay but the seller sent me a msg saying that the authenticity of the bags has been brought into question and i shouldnt pay until they verify the authenticity...  i thought the bag authentic and also saw this post so contacted the seller several times asking for the invoice so i can pay telling them the bag in the photo looks authentic or at least give me an update but they have not been responding to any of my msgs. I cant pay bc they havent specified the shipping cost in the listing so i need them to send me an invoice with shipping included which they quoted my $18 prior to making a bid. I got a feeling they would not be honoring my winning.. but we will see what they say~


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> I am the winning bidder and i was surprised noone made a bid. Ive been ready to pay but the seller sent me a msg saying that the authenticity of the bags has been brought into question and i shouldnt pay until they verify the authenticity...  i thought the bag authentic and also saw this post so contacted the seller several times asking for the invoice so i can pay telling them the bag in the photo looks authentic or at least give me an update but they have not been responding to any of my msgs. I cant pay bc they havent specified the shipping cost in the listing so i need them to send me an invoice with shipping included which they quoted my $18 prior to making a bid. I got a feeling they would not be honoring my winning.. but we will see what they say~



Sorry to hear that. Sounds like maybe the seller thought he/she could get more money, because the authenticity is not in question.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that. Sounds like maybe the seller thought he/she could get more money, because the authenticity is not in question.


 Yeah thats what i think too. The seller canceled the trasaction just now stating that the item is a consignment item and the owner was not comfortable shipping it to usa bc if its counterfeit due to ebay policy it cannot be returned??? Lol ebat doesnt habe such policy and i asked prior to making a bid if the item ships to us i guess the price was too good to be true haha it sucks that they would put it up as auction without a reserve and would not honor it


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Yeah thats what i think too. The seller canceled the trasaction just now stating that the item is a consignment item and the owner was not comfortable shipping it to usa bc if its counterfeit due to ebay policy it cannot be returned??? Lol ebat doesnt habe such policy and i asked prior to making a bid if the item ships to us i guess the price was too good to be true haha it sucks that they would put it up as auction without a reserve and would not honor it



What a shame! I believe that you should choose to leave negative feedback. The seller seems to be making a bunch of unfounded excuses. If the seller couldn't part with the bag at this price, then he/she should have set a reserve or started the opening bid higher.

And who said something can't be returned to a different country? Online retailers (and Ebay sellers) have been doing that for ages! I suggest that you report this transaction to Ebay, and let them know that it was authenticated and that the seller is not following the rules.


----------



## TotalBagLady

Hello PurseForum, 
I'm new here and need help authenticating a Dior Trotter monogram bag for sale on MERCARI. I haven't had much luck finding info on how to spot real from fake Trotter monograms so thank you very much in advance for your help! FYI: Seller has other designer items for sale and claims they are authentic. 

Item name: Christian Dior blue Trotter sale (hand mini Boston-Serial No: BO G 1024 Made in Italy)
Online reseller name: Oollzdarzlloo
Direct URL link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m100787197/


----------



## TotalBagLady

Hi again, I posted earlier requesting authentication of a Dior Trotter monogram on MERCARI. But I have a specific question regarding the actual monograms. I've noticed 2 rather distinct monogram styles and am wondering what gives? I just found the same bag on Tradesy but with the slightly different monogram. Will the real Dior Trotter Navy monogram please stand up...Thx
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-satchel-navy-11276386/?tref=category


----------



## triangle

Hi there are you able to tell me if this is authentic please? Many thanks

Lady Dior Grey London
lucasplusch
262297803579
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...803579?hash=item3d122adb3b:g:ciMAAOSw~OVWxuli


----------



## 80dreamer

This is my first Dior purchase. Can someone please authenticate for me?  

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Leather Black
Item number:111907449449
Seller ID: Brand-works
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111907449449?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1

Thank you for your time!!!  

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LeMar

Hello! please help identify this bag is authentic or not ? and a year of issue ? Thank you in advance


----------



## 80dreamer

Another please 

Item: AUTH CHRISTIAN LADY DIOR GHW BLACK PATENT CANNAGE LEATHER 2 WAYS BAG
Seller: ertc-japan179
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CHRISTIAN...E-LEATHER-2-WAYS-BAG-/222025406633?nav=SEARCH

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Friederike

80dreamer said:


> Another please
> 
> Item: AUTH CHRISTIAN LADY DIOR GHW BLACK PATENT CANNAGE LEATHER 2 WAYS BAG
> Seller: ertc-japan179
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CHRISTIAN...E-LEATHER-2-WAYS-BAG-/222025406633?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Authentic.


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> I'd like another PF member to take a look at this one as I'm not sure.



Fake.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

TotalBagLady said:


> Hi again, I posted earlier requesting authentication of a Dior Trotter monogram on MERCARI. But I have a specific question regarding the actual monograms. I've noticed 2 rather distinct monogram styles and am wondering what gives? I just found the same bag on Tradesy but with the slightly different monogram. Will the real Dior Trotter Navy monogram please stand up...Thx
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-satchel-navy-11276386/?tref=category



The bag itself looks ok to me but I am not sure. AJ, could you also take a look at it? I cannot read the date code because the picture is not that clear. I think it is BO C 0022. If this is the right date code, this dust bag definitively does not belong to this bag...

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

80dreamer said:


> This is my first Dior purchase. Can someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Leather Black
> Item number:111907449449
> Seller ID: Brand-works
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111907449449?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you for your time!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Something looks strange to me....AJ, could you take a look at the pictures of the inside of the bag? I see two red flags but maybe I am wrong.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hi i am having troubles uploading all the pictures together teally sorry for posting one picture at a atime.
Please authenticate this soreal sunglasses.Thankyou.


----------



## Lvlover21994

Now i am not able to attach more pictures &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## soramillay

Dear authenticaters, could you look at these two listings please? I am still on the hunt for my first Dior...

I now know real Lady Diors are hard to distinguish from super fakes, but this one looks really good. 

Name: Lady Dior Medium Pearlized Grey
ID: 252287247931
Seller: luxe-shopping21
Listing: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/252287247931 

And also this one from fashionphile?

Name: Grandville Tote in Pink Lambskin
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-granville-medium-tote-pink-104237

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## adore.123

Hi 

Can someone tell me if this large dior bag is authentic? Hope the pics are enough. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dfgs745nwwk2a9t/AACKwc2TEXj7W1FPY7aAkivra?dl=0


----------



## adore.123

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone tell me if this large dior bag is authentic? Hope the pics are enough.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dfgs745nwwk2a9t/AACKwc2TEXj7W1FPY7aAkivra?dl=0


If I could also know the collection year I would be very grateful too [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> Something looks strange to me....AJ, could you take a look at the pictures of the inside of the bag? I see two red flags but maybe I am wrong.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Something definitely looks different to me, too. I believe it's best not to buy this.


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> If I could also know the collection year I would be very grateful too [emoji7]



I believe this is authentic, from 2009.


----------



## adore.123

averagejoe said:


> Something definitely looks different to me, too. I believe it's best not to buy this.


Thank you very much [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

Lvlover21994 said:


> Hi i am having troubles uploading all the pictures together teally sorry for posting one picture at a atime.
> Please authenticate this soreal sunglasses.Thankyou.





Lvlover21994 said:


> Now i am not able to attach more pictures &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;



Can you upload the photos on a different website and provide the link?


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> Dear authenticaters, could you look at these two listings please? I am still on the hunt for my first Dior...
> 
> I now know real Lady Diors are hard to distinguish from super fakes, but this one looks really good.
> 
> Name: Lady Dior Medium Pearlized Grey
> ID: 252287247931
> Seller: luxe-shopping21
> Listing: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/252287247931
> 
> And also this one from fashionphile?
> 
> Name: Grandville Tote in Pink Lambskin
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-granville-medium-tote-pink-104237
> 
> Thank you so much!



First auction needs a lot more pictures.

I believe the Granville bag is authentic.


----------



## soramillay

averagejoe said:


> First auction needs a lot more pictures.
> 
> I believe the Granville bag is authentic.


Thank you averagejoe! I think I will get the granville and just patiently save for the Lady. You and Friedi have been a great help.


----------



## 80dreamer

Friederike said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your time Friederike!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## besty123

Hi, could you please authenticate this 2 Lady Dior bags. They both are the same medium LD bags in Red Patent


1) http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-110577


2) https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63011/


I really appreciate your help )


----------



## anaalisha

Hi expert, can you tell if this dior is real/fake from the pic?
Thanks!

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium
Item number:-
Seller ID: blossomAG
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCFj2WK...1AEg5nXFXQ0/?taken-by=blossomauthenticgallery


----------



## snowcha

Hello, Could you possibly authenticate this jeans? Sorry it's not a bag though.
Thanks and really appreciate it!


----------



## snowcha




----------



## averagejoe

anaalisha said:


> Hi expert, can you tell if this dior is real/fake from the pic?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium
> Item number:-
> Seller ID: blossomAG
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCFj2WK...1AEg5nXFXQ0/?taken-by=blossomauthenticgallery



Sorry not from one picture in this case. Please request as many pictures as you can by following the requirements outlined in post 1.


----------



## averagejoe

snowcha said:


>



They look alright to me


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## snowcha

Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

besty123 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this 2 Lady Dior bags. They both are the same medium LD bags in Red Patent
> 
> 
> 1) http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-110577
> 
> 
> 2) https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63011/
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your help )



I believe they are both authentic.


----------



## VCAlover

Dear averagejoe, would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you sooo much!!

Item: New AW14 CHRISTIAN DIOR Pink "Granville" Clover Tote Miss Lady Hand Bag
Item Number: 361492470743
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361492470743?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Seller ID: marcodimodena


----------



## besty123

Thank you so much Averagejoe ) 
Have a great day !


----------



## anaalisha

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not from one picture in this case. Please request as many pictures as you can by following the requirements outlined in post 1.



Hi..more pics at attached. thanks


----------



## averagejoe

shaneru said:


> Dear averagejoe, would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag please? Thank you sooo much!!
> 
> Item: New AW14 CHRISTIAN DIOR Pink "Granville" Clover Tote Miss Lady Hand Bag
> Item Number: 361492470743
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361492470743?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Seller ID: marcodimodena



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

anaalisha said:


> Hi..more pics at attached. thanks



Close up pictures of the interior tag (front and back) are required.


----------



## TotalBagLady

Thank you for your help Friedi! &#128578;


----------



## VCAlover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



can't thank you enough!


----------



## TotalBagLady

Friederike said:


> The bag itself looks ok to me but I am not sure. AJ, could you also take a look at it? I cannot read the date code because the picture is not that clear. I think it is BO C 0022. If this is the right date code, this dust bag definitively does not belong to this bag...
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Thank you for your help Friedi


----------



## anaalisha

Hi averagejoe, I end up wanna get this bag. would u help me authenticate this bag please? 

Thank you!

Item: Preloved Lady Dior Medium Lambskin in Pink
Link:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BCIdgNVRer3S0PNx1f9UozDlDI3bYT-MJr14Vg0/?taken-by=amandasgroove
Seller ID: Amandagroove


----------



## anaalisha

more photos 

Item: Preloved Lady Dior Medium Lambskin in Pink
Link:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BCIdgNVRer3S0PNx1f9UozDlDI3bYT-MJr14Vg0/?taken-by=amandasgroove
Seller ID: Amandagroove[/QUOTE]


----------



## averagejoe

anaalisha said:


> Hi averagejoe, I end up wanna get this bag. would u help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Preloved Lady Dior Medium Lambskin in Pink
> Link:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BCIdgNVRer3S0PNx1f9UozDlDI3bYT-MJr14Vg0/?taken-by=amandasgroove
> Seller ID: Amandagroove



It looks alright to me although I cannot confirm due to the accuracy of the recent Lady Dior fakes.


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hey averagejoe the auction has ended but the item is unsold and the pictures are still there.I have my doubts as the seller is giving it for a very cheap rate and when I asked him he told me thats how they do it in france,anyways please help.Thanks.

Item name: Dior so real sunglasses
Item number:
Sellers name: goldelvessebastien
URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-So-Real-egerie-Rihanna-Christian-Dior-/272127973290?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## averagejoe

Lvlover21994 said:


> Hey averagejoe the auction has ended but the item is unsold and the pictures are still there.I have my doubts as the seller is giving it for a very cheap rate and when I asked him he told me thats how they do it in france,anyways please help.Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Dior so real sunglasses
> Item number:
> Sellers name: goldelvessebastien
> URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-So-Real-egerie-Rihanna-Christian-Dior-/272127973290?nav=WATCHING_ENDED



Needs clear pictures of the markings on the other arm, and also on the nose pads.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lvlover21994

averagejoe said:


> Needs clear pictures of the markings on the other arm, and also on the nose pads.



Okay i ll ask the seller for it


----------



## JuliaTravelsTV

Where do I find info about authenticating Dior **WALLETS** not bags? I found an old looking gal at a thrift shop the other day. I don't know if it's old, or an old fake! lol... do I post pics here or is there a better place for a wallet instead of a bag?


----------



## giulipalla

Hi!

I've recently bought a lamb skin Lady Dior bag from a Private person, she said is original. The serial number of bag its partially rubbed off it was CA0997 and was made in Spain... She said she sent it to a professional cleaning service and the gave it back this way. The leather is butter soft. I would love you guys to look at it and give me other opinions towards originality. Thanks! 

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/giulipalla/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## shasha11

Hi there, appreciate your help to authenticate this..thank you..

Item: Preloved Lady Dior Medium Patent in Black
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCKuIgkorIh/?taken-by=luxmiila
Seller ID: Luxmiila


----------



## bbyrdsh

Item name: Dior Girly Bikini
Online reseller name: Los Feliz Shop 
Direct URL link: http://losfelizshop.com/product/jadore-dior-bikini/

I just purchased this and have serious doubts about it's authenticity. It's cotton first of all and the top doesn't even have a care tag (just the size). Seller has offered me a refund to appease my concerns since she got it secondhand but I wanted to be sure. 

s24.postimg.org/uibwh94qc/IMG_5958.jpg
s24.postimg.org/gpxhlmdys/IMG_5959.jpg
s24.postimg.org/5eutx973o/IMG_5960.jpg


----------



## shasha11

shasha11 said:


> Hi there, appreciate your help to authenticate this..thank you..
> 
> Item: Preloved Lady Dior Medium Patent in Black
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCKuIgkorIh/?taken-by=luxmiila
> Seller ID: Luxmiila



Dear averagejoe,

here's additional pics of the stamping.

Thank you!


----------



## ameliababe

Hi averagejoe
Can you help authenticate this bag . bought it .
Name:CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR MINI LAMBSKIN LEATHER QUILTED BAG IN PINK/RED
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-C...EATHER-QUILTED-BAG-IN-PINK-RED-/281945217093?

Many thanks :smile1


----------



## Friederike

giulipalla said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've recently bought a lamb skin Lady Dior bag from a Private person, she said is original. The serial number of bag its partially rubbed off it was CA0997 and was made in Spain... She said she sent it to a professional cleaning service and the gave it back this way. The leather is butter soft. I would love you guys to look at it and give me other opinions towards originality. Thanks!
> 
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/giulipalla/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1



I think this is a fake. Too many red flags. AJ, what is your opinion?

Regards
Friedi


----------



## giulipalla

Hi Friedi!

Thank you for your help! I want to be sure is a fake so then I will pay the 50$ to authenticate4u.com a statement that the bag is fake to get my money back, because luckily I paid the purse through PayPal.


----------



## giulipalla

Friederike said:


> I think this is a fake. Too many red flags. AJ, what is your opinion?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Please don't forget this is a vintage piece.... Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> I think this is a fake. Too many red flags. AJ, what is your opinion?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



I agree with you, Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

shasha11 said:


> Hi there, appreciate your help to authenticate this..thank you..
> 
> Item: Preloved Lady Dior Medium Patent in Black
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCKuIgkorIh/?taken-by=luxmiila
> Seller ID: Luxmiila



I saw your other post. Clear pictures of the front of the interior tag are required.


----------



## averagejoe

ameliababe said:


> Hi averagejoe
> Can you help authenticate this bag . bought it .
> Name:CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR MINI LAMBSKIN LEATHER QUILTED BAG IN PINK/RED
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-C...EATHER-QUILTED-BAG-IN-PINK-RED-/281945217093?
> 
> Many thanks :smile1



I believe this is authentic


----------



## L_V

Dear Dior Experts,

Please help me authenticate this bag
Item name: Authentic Lady Dior In Quilted Patent Leather Large Size with Strap and Receipt.
Item number: 131725988418
Seller ID: Sellerpenny
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131725988418 

My flag is the letter B on the date code, is that common?
I have paid the bag but the the item hasn't arrived yet and I am worried that I have purchased fake bag.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## L_V

Oops sent you incorrect link, my apologies.
This below is the correct one,

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131725988418

Many thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

L_V said:


> Dear Dior Experts,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> Item name: Authentic Lady Dior In Quilted Patent Leather Large Size with Strap and Receipt.
> Item number: 131725988418
> Seller ID: Sellerpenny
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131725988418
> 
> My flag is the letter B on the date code, is that common?
> I have paid the bag but the the item hasn't arrived yet and I am worried that I have purchased fake bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.





L_V said:


> Oops sent you incorrect link, my apologies.
> This below is the correct one,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131725988418
> 
> Many thanks





I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## L_V

Thank you so much for your time and help Averagejoe, much appreciated :urock:


----------



## sacko

HI AJ Just purchased this Dior Homme bracelet from TheRealReal. Just wanted to try and get a second look. I have never seen these bracelets physically so I'm not sure what to look out for. On one of the ends it has CD and on the other i think says Ag 925 and on the inside has an M which i believe is size Medium. It also came with the box and dust cover. Here is the link to the dior website: http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/m...links-jewellery/solid-silver-bracelet-6-21070

Thanks!

Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR MATTE CUFF BRACELET
Item number:
Seller ID:TheRealReal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/jewelry/bracelets/christian-dior-matte-cuff-bracelet


----------



## Stuarly

Hi averagejoe
Can you help authenticate this bag . bought it .
Name:Bag ( Authentic Guaranteed )
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272146899...1&exe=12742&ext=32470&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Many thanks :smile1 :smile1 :smile1


----------



## xuka8

Hi! Could someone please kindly help authenticate this bag. Seller says it was unwanted gift so has not got receipt nor authenticity cards..

Item name : Lady Dior large tote
Item number : 25230124096
Seller ID : harleyjay02
URL link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252301240964?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

sacko said:


> HI AJ Just purchased this Dior Homme bracelet from TheRealReal. Just wanted to try and get a second look. I have never seen these bracelets physically so I'm not sure what to look out for. On one of the ends it has CD and on the other i think says Ag 925 and on the inside has an M which i believe is size Medium. It also came with the box and dust cover. Here is the link to the dior website: http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/m...links-jewellery/solid-silver-bracelet-6-21070
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR MATTE CUFF BRACELET
> Item number:
> Seller ID:TheRealReal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/jewelry/bracelets/christian-dior-matte-cuff-bracelet



I believe this is authentic. And my my is that ever sleek and cool!


----------



## averagejoe

Stuarly said:


> Hi averagejoe
> Can you help authenticate this bag . bought it .
> Name:Bag ( Authentic Guaranteed )
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272146899...1&exe=12742&ext=32470&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Many thanks :smile1 :smile1 :smile1



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

xuka8 said:


> Hi! Could someone please kindly help authenticate this bag. Seller says it was unwanted gift so has not got receipt nor authenticity cards..
> 
> Item name : Lady Dior large tote
> Item number : 25230124096
> Seller ID : harleyjay02
> URL link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252301240964?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please request much more clear pictures of the interior tag (front), the charms, and the logo embossed on the leather behind the charms.


----------



## sacko

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. And my my is that ever sleek and cool!



Okay great thank you!!!


----------



## ninfea

Please help me authenticate this:

Blue canvas monogram tote
252095682
Seller: sofiasthlm
http://www.tradera.com/item/341718/252095682/akta-christian-dior-bla-canvas-monogram-tote-bag


----------



## averagejoe

ninfea said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Blue canvas monogram tote
> 252095682
> Seller: sofiasthlm
> http://www.tradera.com/item/341718/252095682/akta-christian-dior-bla-canvas-monogram-tote-bag



I believe this is authentic


----------



## ninfea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ule313

I bought this leather jacket and I'm not sure if it's real. I found it very, very cheap at a thrift store so it's not a big deal if it isn't. Pictures will continue in the next few posts (my phone only lets me do one per post).


----------



## Ule313

Pic 2


----------



## Ule313

Pic 3 (sorry my camera was blurry)


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ule313

Pic 4 (again, sorry for the blurriness)


----------



## Ule313

Pic 5


----------



## Ule313

Pic 6


----------



## averagejoe

Ule313 said:


> I bought this leather jacket and I'm not sure if it's real. I found it very, very cheap at a thrift store so it's not a big deal if it isn't. Pictures will continue in the next few posts (my phone only lets me do one per post).



I'm not sure about this vintage piece, but a good way to determine if it is authentic is to take it to a leather specialist/dry cleaner and ask them to determine if the leather is real. If it is, then most likely you have an authentic vintage Dior jacket.


----------



## Ule313

Thank you! Will do!


----------



## Vicky Nguyen Th

Please help me to authenticate this Diorama Clutch.I asked an air stewardess to help me to purchase a Diorama Clutch from Dior store in Montaigne, Fr. However I noticed that the authentication card that she gave me is different with my Lady Dior card which was purchased in 2012, in Lafayette Maroquinerie. I'm a bit worry with this issue. 
Can you please help me to authenticate this Dior Clutch
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2jcHZH0TPzCVkY0eUpyVkdCSUk&usp=sharing
Thank you so much for helping me.


----------



## russell317

Please help me authenticate this, thank you so much in advance:

Name: Dior Mini Lady Tote Handbag
Item Number: 301883215342
Seller: srl13
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301883215342


----------



## wilmamae

Hi there, 

I have a navy blue Lady Dior bag which appears to me to be made of a synthetic material. The bag comes to me via a client without any dustbag or authentication card. The bag looks to me as if it has never been used and indeed the client said it was a gift from someone and she has never worn it. 

I would like to find out the date of the bag (I have included pics of the inside label) and what this would have sold for new. Thanks in advance. Wilma


----------



## chistmas07

Hi AJ,
Please authenticate this bag

Name:  lady Dior
Seller: betteb
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231861770019


----------



## Stuarly

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Sorry, there are some more photos. Please have a look. Thx

Here are the website: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272150691...1&exe=12742&ext=32470&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## Friederike

wilmamae said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a navy blue Lady Dior bag which appears to me to be made of a synthetic material. The bag comes to me via a client without any dustbag or authentication card. The bag looks to me as if it has never been used and indeed the client said it was a gift from someone and she has never worn it.
> 
> I would like to find out the date of the bag (I have included pics of the inside label) and what this would have sold for new. Thanks in advance. Wilma



The bag is authentic and it is from 1998.In Europe this bag sold for ca.1800 Euros.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## wilmamae

Thanks for that. Much appreciated. Did these bags have authentication cards?


----------



## Friederike

wilmamae said:


> Thanks for that. Much appreciated. Did these bags have authentication cards?



Yes they have  authentication cards with gold letters. Here is one example.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Bibiju

Hi,
As I have just recently starting to buy designer bags, so really need help in identifying the authenticity of the Lady Dior bag on eBay. Below are details:

Item name: Christian Lady Dior Handbag
Item number:141918066738
Seller ID: blackkat821123
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/141918066738

Can you kindly authenticate this bag please? And can anyone kindly advise how to identify the Dior bags please?

Thank you so much in advance!~


----------



## Bibiju

Hi,

A friend just bought this bag and hoping to authenticate it.
Please authenticate this vintage Dior bag, as I can't find any similar bag on google.

Item name: Christian Dior Leather Handbag
Item number:252293634959
Seller ID: 503503ginger
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/252293634959

Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## wilmamae

Friederike said:


> Yes they have  authentication cards with gold letters. Here is one example.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Thank you very much.


----------



## Friederike

Bibiju said:


> Hi,
> As I have just recently starting to buy designer bags, so really need help in identifying the authenticity of the Lady Dior bag on eBay. Below are details:
> 
> Item name: Christian Lady Dior Handbag
> Item number:141918066738
> Seller ID: blackkat821123
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/141918066738
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this bag please? And can anyone kindly advise how to identify the Dior bags please?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!~



The bag is a fake. Do you agree AJ?

Regards
Friedi


----------



## jellycake

Hello,

My sister is interested in this wallet so I thought I should get this authenticated! Thank you so much! Please let me know if you need additional photos. 

Item name: lady Dior wallet 

Item number: 02-LUA-1122

Seller ID: anhthung 

Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## liznaj

Hi authenticators, appreciate your help!

Item name: Mini LD lambskin
Item number: 281952775439
Seller ID:  lolipop2xbabypstore
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281952775439

I have a few reservations about this bag, it has the same pictures and description of another listing, http://www.ebay.com/itm/281945217093 , that is sold (and was also posted for authentication on this thread by another member). Both listings are from the same seller. I guess it's possible the buyer returned it and it's back up for sale again. Another question, even though the seller lists this as red/pink, it looks like orange and fuchsia to me. Did Dior ever make a orange and fuchsia two tone LD with gold hardware? 
Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Hi authenticators, appreciate your help!
> 
> Item name: Mini LD lambskin
> Item number: 281952775439
> Seller ID:  lolipop2xbabypstore
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281952775439
> 
> I have a few reservations about this bag, it has the same pictures and description of another listing, http://www.ebay.com/itm/281945217093 , that is sold (and was also posted for authentication on this thread by another member). Both listings are from the same seller. I guess it's possible the buyer returned it and it's back up for sale again. Another question, even though the seller lists this as red/pink, it looks like orange and fuchsia to me. Did Dior ever make a orange and fuchsia two tone LD with gold hardware?
> Thank you!!



Dior did make this combination, and the bag in the pictures is authentic. However, as you said, the bag was sold twice, so for me, this is a bit off-putting. It could very well be that the seller had to relist the bag because of return or non-paying bidder, but it's better to be safe than sorry in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

jellycake said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister is interested in this wallet so I thought I should get this authenticated! Thank you so much! Please let me know if you need additional photos.
> 
> Item name: lady Dior wallet
> 
> Item number: 02-LUA-1122
> 
> Seller ID: anhthung
> 
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Friederike said:


> The bag is a fake. Do you agree AJ?
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



It is my opinion as well


----------



## averagejoe

Bibiju said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend just bought this bag and hoping to authenticate it.
> Please authenticate this vintage Dior bag, as I can't find any similar bag on google.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Leather Handbag
> Item number:252293634959
> Seller ID: 503503ginger
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/252293634959
> 
> Thank you!



Unfortunately there are not enough details to authenticate this vintage bag. Can you please request pictures of any logos inside the bag?


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> Dior did make this combination, and the bag in the pictures is authentic. However, as you said, the bag was sold twice, so for me, this is a bit off-putting. It could very well be that the seller had to relist the bag because of return or non-paying bidder, but it's better to be safe than sorry in my opinion.




Thanks averagejoe! Appreciate your help. I decided to ask the seller and she replied with a screenshot of the ebay page showing the return process, so I believe she is being honest that the item was returned and then relisted. I will inspect the bag carefully when it arrives to be sure it's the same bag as the one in the pictures.


----------



## Bibiju

Bibiju said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend just bought this bag and hoping to authenticate it.
> Please authenticate this vintage Dior bag, as I can't find any similar bag on google.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Leather Handbag
> Item number:252293634959
> Seller ID: 503503ginger
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/252293634959
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, here's a photo with the location of logo.


----------



## Bibiju

Bibiju said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend just bought this bag and hoping to authenticate it.
> Please authenticate this vintage Dior bag, as I can't find any similar bag on google.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Leather Handbag
> Item number:252293634959
> Seller ID: 503503ginger
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/252293634959
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Averagejoe,
Here's the photo of the logo inside the bag.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

Bibiju said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Here's the photo of the logo inside the bag.
> Thank you for your help!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Thanks averagejoe! Appreciate your help. I decided to ask the seller and she replied with a screenshot of the ebay page showing the return process, so I believe she is being honest that the item was returned and then relisted. I will inspect the bag carefully when it arrives to be sure it's the same bag as the one in the pictures.



Sounds much more reassuring now


----------



## jittimalee

Hi,
I just bought this bag from a private seller. She bought it from Malleries.com and have a receipt. The Malleries confirms the authenticate but I would like to confirm. Please help.

Item: lady Dior
Date code: CA0997
Made in Spain

photos in this link http://1drv.ms/1R2hjhh

thank you.

Regards,


----------



## bskye7

Hi everyone -I just bought this item and received it today and wanted to have it checked as I'm not sure!
Christian Dior Toilet / Make up Bag and scarf
Item ID:*322016063042
Seller ID: Jan40ish
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/322016063042?_mwBanner=1

I have additional pictures I can post as well


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## qsp

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large Navy Bag Mint
Item number:  Don't know where to check for the item number... help please?
Seller ID: angela 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201536930682?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Please authenticate this dior for me? thank you so much!


----------



## Lalaka

Dear authenticators

Please help me to authenticate this bag:

Item: Lady Dior Large 
Link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...taschen/lady-dior-100-original/v/an814835392/


----------



## Lalaka

Lalaka said:


> Dear authenticators
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Large
> Link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...taschen/lady-dior-100-original/v/an814835392/



Still have problems to attach more then 2 pics..


----------



## Lalaka

lalaka said:


> still have problems to attach more then 2 pics..



1


----------



## Lalaka

lalaka said:


> 1



2


----------



## averagejoe

Lalaka said:


> Still have problems to attach more then 2 pics..



Not enough pictures. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

qsp said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large Navy Bag Mint
> Item number:  Don't know where to check for the item number... help please?
> Seller ID: angela
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201536930682?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate this dior for me? thank you so much!



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

bskye7 said:


> Hi everyone -I just bought this item and received it today and wanted to have it checked as I'm not sure!
> Christian Dior Toilet / Make up Bag and scarf
> Item ID:*322016063042
> Seller ID: Jan40ish
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/322016063042?_mwBanner=1
> 
> I have additional pictures I can post as well



I believe the makeup bag is authentic. I'm not sure about the scarf. Hard to tell, especially since the scarf is polyester which is a bit strange, but this is an older piece so I'm not sure.


----------



## averagejoe

jittimalee said:


> Hi,
> I just bought this bag from a private seller. She bought it from Malleries.com and have a receipt. The Malleries confirms the authenticate but I would like to confirm. Please help.
> 
> Item: lady Dior
> Date code: CA0997
> Made in Spain
> 
> photos in this link http://1drv.ms/1R2hjhh
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Regards,



I believe this is authentic


----------



## jittimalee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi averagejoe, thank you so much for your help.
> Regards,


----------



## jittimalee

jittimalee said:


> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is authentic[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi averagejoe, thank you so much for your help.
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot to ask averagejoe, any idea which year the bag was made?
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## najihahakim

Has anyone seen this Limited Edition design? I'm asking the seller to send me a picture of the authenticity card but she claims that this bag was bought from selfridges london. Can someone help me authenticate please? Thank you

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR HANDBAG Limited Edition with Scarf Medium Patent Leather RARE!!!
Item number:
Seller ID: htvhlb
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351620989054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi,

Appreciate some help in authenticating this vintage Lady Dior?

Item name: Authentic Dior Handbag
Online reseller name: secondhandbagonline
Direct URL link:https://carousell.com/p/44062969

Additional pics are attached - Many thanks!


----------



## love86

Hi^^ can you please authenticate these diorissimos? Thank you so much
I have never seen a serial tag like this one so...
Item: diorissimo small (mini)
Seller: top-diamant
Item number:172086252941
Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## love86

Sorry i am gonna bug you guys for  more
Everything looked good except the silver christian dior logo looks thicker and vivid than others i own already?? 
Hehe... i donno.. so confusing.. please help. Thank you so much... i do really appreciate it.
Item: diorissimo medium
Seller:lynne5548pug
Item number:172115450278
Item link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172115450278?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Niggu

I received a messenger bag 5 years ago for my birthday and always had an off feeling about it. Of course, we are no longer friends and I never had the guts to question if it was real or fake. 

Hoping someone can help me authenticate it to see if worth trashing it or keeping it. 

Thanks in advance. 

Also- I do not know the name of the bag. I see a serial # behind the tag 01RU 0074.


----------



## averagejoe

najihahakim said:


> Has anyone seen this Limited Edition design? I'm asking the seller to send me a picture of the authenticity card but she claims that this bag was bought from selfridges london. Can someone help me authenticate please? Thank you
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR HANDBAG Limited Edition with Scarf Medium Patent Leather RARE!!!
> Item number:
> Seller ID: htvhlb
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351620989054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is not a limited edition design; it's a seasonal one that is no longer produced.

Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Niggu said:


> I received a messenger bag 5 years ago for my birthday and always had an off feeling about it. Of course, we are no longer friends and I never had the guts to question if it was real or fake.
> 
> Hoping someone can help me authenticate it to see if worth trashing it or keeping it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also- I do not know the name of the bag. I see a serial # behind the tag 01RU 0074.



Something does look a little off about it, although most details check out. Its the smearing of the glue around the D I O R rubber logo, as well as the logos throughout the bag.

Can another PF member take a look?


----------



## averagejoe

jennifurchua said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate some help in authenticating this vintage Lady Dior?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior Handbag
> Online reseller name: secondhandbagonline
> Direct URL link:https://carousell.com/p/44062969
> 
> Additional pics are attached - Many thanks!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Sorry i am gonna bug you guys for  more
> Everything looked good except the silver christian dior logo looks thicker and vivid than others i own already??
> Hehe... i donno.. so confusing.. please help. Thank you so much... i do really appreciate it.
> Item: diorissimo medium
> Seller:lynne5548pug
> Item number:172115450278
> Item link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172115450278?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The price is really off-putting because it's lower than any that I've seen for one in this condition.

I'd like another PF member to take a look. The details look fine but one of the things that come with the bag look strange, and I'm worried that this is a very accurate fake, since fakes of the Diorissimo have been very accurate.


----------



## averagejoe

jittimalee said:


> sorry i forgot to ask averagejoe, any idea which year the bag was made?
> 
> Thank you



1997


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> The price is really off-putting because it's lower than any that I've seen for one in this condition.
> 
> I'd like another PF member to take a look. The details look fine but one of the things that come with the bag look strange, and I'm worried that this is a very accurate fake, since fakes of the Diorissimo have been very accurate.



Thank u for taking a look. Can you please take a look at the other diorissimo i got?? Its serial number is weird... thank u!!


----------



## jittimalee

averagejoe said:


> 1997


Thanks again averagejoe.


----------



## Goldengirlis

I would appreciate any thoughts on authenticity of this Christian Dior Bag. 
Thanks a lot 

Item name: DIORISSIMO HOBO BAG TROTTER 
Item number: 381512361808
Seller ID: trierer-verkaufen

 Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-TASCHE-DIORISSIMO-HOBO-BAG-TROTTER-CD-Initialen-creme-weiss-NEUW-/381512361808


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Thank u for taking a look. Can you please take a look at the other diorissimo i got?? Its serial number is weird... thank u!!



Sorry which Diorissimo are you referring to? Do you mind posting the link again? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Goldengirlis said:


> I would appreciate any thoughts on authenticity of this Christian Dior Bag.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Item name: DIORISSIMO HOBO BAG TROTTER
> Item number: 381512361808
> Seller ID: trierer-verkaufen
> 
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-TASCHE-DIORISSIMO-HOBO-BAG-TROTTER-CD-Initialen-creme-weiss-NEUW-/381512361808



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Goldengirlis

Sorry, here again and i hope it works now.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/381512361808...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=381512361808&_rdc=1


----------



## averagejoe

Goldengirlis said:


> Sorry, here again and i hope it works now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/381512361808...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=381512361808&_rdc=1



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Goldengirlis

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you


----------



## renestar

I would appreciate any help on authenticating this Christian Dior Bag. The seller seems reliable, but my concerns is that I noticed that the CD labels looks "smudgey" and there is no serial number. Although I do understand that some of the vintage CD bags do not have the serial number.

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Nylon Red Italy Vintage 6B090600
Item number: 201530444615
Seller ID: yotao85

link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/201530444615?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> Sorry which Diorissimo are you referring to? Do you mind posting the link again? Thanks



Hi. Here it is again.thank u so much. I just never seen a serial tag like this one. The seller seems reliable but you never know. 

Item: diorissimo small (mini)
Seller: top-diamant
Item number:172086252941
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Hi. Here it is again.thank u so much. I just never seen a serial tag like this one. The seller seems reliable but you never know.
> 
> Item: diorissimo small (mini)
> Seller: top-diamant
> Item number:172086252941
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



This may be one of those super-fakes (I'm not 100% sure though). There's another detail that I am concerned about. Hopefully another PF member can take a look.


----------



## averagejoe

renestar said:


> I would appreciate any help on authenticating this Christian Dior Bag. The seller seems reliable, but my concerns is that I noticed that the CD labels looks "smudgey" and there is no serial number. Although I do understand that some of the vintage CD bags do not have the serial number.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Nylon Red Italy Vintage 6B090600
> Item number: 201530444615
> Seller ID: yotao85
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/201530444615?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> This may be one of those super-fakes (I'm not 100% sure though). There's another detail that I am concerned about. Hopefully another PF member can take a look.



Hopefully someone can take a look i have never seen a superfake so i am worried. Both bags are rly good quaility in person and feel like a real thing but i donno how good those superfakes have gotten so...   
The serial tag def worries me since all the diorissimos i have seen have had the xx-xx-xxxx form...


----------



## Friederike

love86 said:


> Hopefully someone can take a look i have never seen a superfake so i am worried. Both bags are rly good quaility in person and feel like a real thing but i donno how good those superfakes have gotten so...
> The serial tag def worries me since all the diorissimos i have seen have had the xx-xx-xxxx form...




Hi

I agree with AJ. The bag is a super fake. I see two red flags.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## love86

Friederike said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with AJ. The bag is a super fake. I see two red flags.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Hi. Ty for the help
 Can you take a look at the other diorissimo too? Aj took a look and was not certain about this one too. Its post#830 on pg 56. Ty!!


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> This may be one of those super-fakes (I'm not 100% sure though). There's another detail that I am concerned about. Hopefully another PF member can take a look.



I have lost the faith in some of the paid professional online services since the bedior incident last time so ive decided to take the bags to the in person authentication service. Its about an 1hr travel but guess it will give me a peace of mind and a formal document to be submitted to paypal if necessary i will let you know what the verdict is!!


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> I have lost the faith in some of the paid professional online services since the bedior incident last time so ive decided to take the bags to the in person authentication service. Its about an 1hr travel but guess it will give me a peace of mind and a formal document to be submitted to paypal if necessary i will let you know what the verdict is!!



I hope that they can do a better job in person. One thing that you can do in person is check if the leather is real, or if it is plastic. Most fakes use plastic because they can replicate the look and finish of the leather without having to go through the process of tanning it, as well as avoiding having to choose leather that doesn't have scarring.


----------



## soramillay

Dear authenticators, I've stopped looking on eBay but what do you think about this consignment Lady Dior?

Name: Black Lady Dior Medium Lambskin with SHW
Seller: foreverredsoles
Link: http://foreverredsoles.com/collecti...ium-bag-in-black-lambskin-and-silver-hardware

Thank you so much!


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> I hope that they can do a better job in person. One thing that you can do in person is check if the leather is real, or if it is plastic. Most fakes use plastic because they can replicate the look and finish of the leather without having to go through the process of tanning it, as well as avoiding having to choose leather that doesn't have scarring.



Ty for always helping i couldnt make time to go today but i made a reservation for tomorrow for appraisal on the bag. Meanwhile i contacted the seller and he told me that the bags from a friend who works in dior and its from.a private sale and thats why its new but defective and its a bit different from the ones from the store... 
Any chance this could be true?? Are there any tpfers who works in dior I am currently in s. Korea till summer and at least its good that korea has many established stores that specialize in preowned luxury items.. and i can easily get my bags authenticated in person.
I am very curious to see what they will say tomorrow.


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> Dear authenticators, I've stopped looking on eBay but what do you think about this consignment Lady Dior?
> 
> Name: Black Lady Dior Medium Lambskin with SHW
> Seller: foreverredsoles
> Link: http://foreverredsoles.com/collecti...ium-bag-in-black-lambskin-and-silver-hardware
> 
> Thank you so much!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Ty for always helping i couldnt make time to go today but i made a reservation for tomorrow for appraisal on the bag. Meanwhile i contacted the seller and he told me that the bags from a friend who works in dior and its from.a private sale and thats why its new but defective and its a bit different from the ones from the store...
> Any chance this could be true?? Are there any tpfers who works in dior I am currently in s. Korea till summer and at least its good that korea has many established stores that specialize in preowned luxury items.. and i can easily get my bags authenticated in person.
> I am very curious to see what they will say tomorrow.



I don't work for Dior but I'd wager that Dior sales associates are not trained to authenticate items so they can't tell you for sure if a bag is fake, especially a very accurate fake.

Private sale pieces usually have a hole punched into the interior leather tag (or some other indication) to prevent resale, and I don't see such markings on your bag.


----------



## soramillay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks AJ for the super fast response!


----------



## pearl5

Wondering if this is authentic?  Thank you


----------



## pearl5

Sorry I dont know how to upload multiple pictures


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pearl5

More pictures .


----------



## pearl5

Last picture &#128522;


----------



## averagejoe

pearl5 said:


> More pictures .



Do you have a picture of the back of the interior tag? Thanks!


----------



## pearl5

No I'm sorry I dont.  Once it arrives in can take a pic of it. Thanks. &#9786;


----------



## rabbitlover0901

dear friends, i need help with my dream bag - pls help! lady dior large ghw

thank you!!

https://carousell.com/p/45281456


----------



## averagejoe

rabbitlover0901 said:


> dear friends, i need help with my dream bag - pls help! lady dior large ghw
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/45281456



Close up and clear photo of the front of the interior tag is needed.


----------



## rabbitlover0901

averagejoe said:


> Close up and clear photo of the front of the interior tag is needed.


here u go AJ!

is it bad news?


----------



## averagejoe

rabbitlover0901 said:


> here u go AJ!
> 
> is it bad news?



I believe this is authentic


----------



## rabbitlover0901

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your help!


Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alica Fabulous

LADY DIOR CANNAGE SHOULDER BAG NYLON BLACK 
is thit auth?
seller : rba_japan

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...897908?hash=item1c622861b4:g:zTAAAOSwHnFV3qlR

thank you


----------



## Parisbloom

Please authenticate my first Christian Dior handbag purchase. Thank you

Item: Christian Dior Hand bag Cannage Leather White
Seller: elady
Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=42542http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## averagejoe

Parisbloom said:


> Please authenticate my first Christian Dior handbag purchase. Thank you
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Hand bag Cannage Leather White
> Seller: elady
> Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=42542http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Alica Fabulous said:


> LADY DIOR CANNAGE SHOULDER BAG NYLON BLACK
> is thit auth?
> seller : rba_japan
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...897908?hash=item1c622861b4:g:zTAAAOSwHnFV3qlR
> 
> thank you



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Alica Fabulous

thank you


----------



## Parisbloom

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## signorina

Hey there, wondering if anyone could take a look at this bag and let me know what you think, thank you 

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR VINTAGE RED PEBBLE LEATHER SMALL SHOULDER BAG
Item number: 191788019665
Seller ID: jg.161
Direct URL link: Here


----------



## echung1026

Please authenticate two Christian Dior handbags.Thank you

 RARE LIMITED EDITION AUTHENTIC NWT CHRISTIAN DIOR NAVY TWEED LADY HANDBAG TOTE 
ccon6761         	            (5164	                     ) 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-LIMITE...168482?hash=item48810400a2:g:05YAAOSwT6pVpHV1
Thank you ^^


----------



## averagejoe

signorina said:


> Hey there, wondering if anyone could take a look at this bag and let me know what you think, thank you
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR VINTAGE RED PEBBLE LEATHER SMALL SHOULDER BAG
> Item number: 191788019665
> Seller ID: jg.161
> Direct URL link: Here



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

echung1026 said:


> Please authenticate two Christian Dior handbags.Thank you
> 
> RARE LIMITED EDITION AUTHENTIC NWT CHRISTIAN DIOR NAVY TWEED LADY HANDBAG TOTE
> ccon6761         	            (5164	                     )
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-LIMITE...168482?hash=item48810400a2:g:05YAAOSwT6pVpHV1
> Thank you ^^



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## signorina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## vickitaa92

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR * BLACK LEATHER 'BE DIOR' BAG
Item number: 111937581921
Seller ID: jmb151311
URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BLACK-LEATHER-BE-DIOR-BAG-/111937581921?

Please help me to authenticate this Be dior bag. I have attached a few more pictures. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

vickitaa92 said:


> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR * BLACK LEATHER 'BE DIOR' BAG
> Item number: 111937581921
> Seller ID: jmb151311
> URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BLACK-LEATHER-BE-DIOR-BAG-/111937581921?
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Be dior bag. I have attached a few more pictures. Thank you in advance!



I believe this is authentic. But watch out for the charms. The O charm seems to have fallen off and reattached onto the strap clasp instead. You can get Dior to repair this but there will be a fee.


----------



## jennifurchua

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## snowbubble

Name: Lady Dior Medium
Item#152016733289
Seller: tlullman
Url: http://m.ebay.com/itm/152016733289?_mwBanner=1


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bibiju

Thank you so much Averagejoe.

May I ask do you know the year and more information about this bag please?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## fcukinkybugger

Hi! Was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this piece. It's a light lime green colour. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fcukinkybugger

The inside tag of the bag above


----------



## Be_Queen

Hi, would you please help me to check if this is an authentic Dior bag:

http://www.designer-vintage.com/post/dior-bags-handbags-57323

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

fcukinkybugger said:


> The inside tag of the bag above



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Be_Queen said:


> Hi, would you please help me to check if this is an authentic Dior bag:
> 
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/post/dior-bags-handbags-57323
> 
> Big thanks in advance!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

snowbubble said:


> Name: Lady Dior Medium
> Item#152016733289
> Seller: tlullman
> Url: http://m.ebay.com/itm/152016733289?_mwBanner=1
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I don't understand why some pictures are much smaller than the others, but the bag looks okay so far. Can another PF member take a look just to confirm?


----------



## averagejoe

Bibiju said:


> Thank you so much Averagejoe.
> 
> May I ask do you know the year and more information about this bag please?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Sorry I don't know because this is a vintage bag. I'm assuming it's from the 80s to early 90s but that's a huge range of dates.


----------



## fcukinkybugger

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Danle123

Please help authenticate 

Name:  Lady Dior Medium
Item no: 231873901954
Seller: yuko0702
Url: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231873901954

Thanks so much


----------



## Bibiju

Thank you for your help!


----------



## chicabal

Greetings!
Could you help me with authenticity? 
Thank you

Dior Granville
Vestiaire Collective
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rple-granville-leather-bag-dior-2162810.shtml


----------



## Be_Queen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks a lot for your help


----------



## LKKay

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Scarf Designer Cashmere Solid Signature Pattern Red Muffler
Item number: 121928287015
Seller ID: ssmart-voyeour
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...287015?hash=item1c637e0327:g:CC8AAOSw2ENW67Dj

TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

Danle123 said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> Name:  Lady Dior Medium
> Item no: 231873901954
> Seller: yuko0702
> Url: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231873901954
> 
> Thanks so much



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

chicabal said:


> Greetings!
> Could you help me with authenticity?
> Thank you
> 
> Dior Granville
> Vestiaire Collective
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rple-granville-leather-bag-dior-2162810.shtml



I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

LKKay said:


> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Scarf Designer Cashmere Solid Signature Pattern Red Muffler
> Item number: 121928287015
> Seller ID: ssmart-voyeour
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...287015?hash=item1c637e0327:g:CC8AAOSw2ENW67Dj
> 
> TIA!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## LKKay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## chicabal

Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Hi guys, please help me authenticate this diorissimo bag! It's in the large size, comes only with a card. My worry is that the interior looks similar to the fake ones I've seen online


----------



## coach7

Any help in authenticating this would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

coach7 said:


> Any help in authenticating this would be awesome, thanks!



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys, please help me authenticate this diorissimo bag! It's in the large size, comes only with a card. My worry is that the interior looks similar to the fake ones I've seen online
> View attachment 3310043
> View attachment 3310045
> View attachment 3310046
> View attachment 3310047
> View attachment 3310048
> View attachment 3310049
> View attachment 3310050
> View attachment 3310051
> View attachment 3310052
> View attachment 3310069



Can you please upload bigger, more detailed pictures? Thanks!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

averagejoe said:


> can you please upload bigger, more detailed pictures? Thanks!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

averagejoe said:


> Can you please upload bigger, more detailed pictures? Thanks!




Sorry for the trouble! I really hope these suffice, sorry I can't provide anymore, the seller is on holiday at the moment


----------



## coach7

oh ok, if you could provide a little bit of a description as to why that would be great thanks!


----------



## family4life

Hello, please help me authenticate this Dior bag listed on ebay.  Thank you so much.
Item name:  BNWT Lady Dior Black Leather Classic Tote 
 Item number:  322019789972
 Seller ID:  998nancy         	            (67	                     )
 Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32201978997...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


Thank you so much for all your help and insights.


----------



## pearl5

Hi I finally received the handbag and was able to take a picture of the inside tag. Are you able to say if it's real or fake now?


----------



## pearl5

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Sorry for the trouble! I really hope these suffice, sorry I can't provide anymore, the seller is on holiday at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310381



This bag looks fine to me. Can another PF member take a look to confirm, just in case? The Diorissimo is known to have very accurate fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

family4life said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Dior bag listed on ebay.  Thank you so much.
> Item name:  BNWT Lady Dior Black Leather Classic Tote
> Item number:  322019789972
> Seller ID:  998nancy         	            (67	                     )
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32201978997...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help and insights.



Can another authenticator take a look please? The serial code is really throwing me off.


----------



## averagejoe

pearl5 said:


> Hi I finally received the handbag and was able to take a picture of the inside tag. Are you able to say if it's real or fake now?



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coach7 said:


> oh ok, if you could provide a little bit of a description as to why that would be great thanks!



Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake. Counterfeiters may be reading this thread to get tips on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks fine to me. Can another PF member take a look to confirm, just in case? The Diorissimo is known to have very accurate fakes.




Thanku so much!!


----------



## pearl5

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks fine to me. Can another PF member take a look to confirm, just in case? The Diorissimo is known to have very accurate fakes.




Thanks AJ and quick question, is this bag from the fall 2012 collection? I found a photo from another thread and it looks similar, save for the interior colour is a little bit lighter than mine


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Thanks AJ and quick question, is this bag from the fall 2012 collection? I found a photo from another thread and it looks similar, save for the interior colour is a little bit lighter than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311768



The interior is a different colour on this one. And it is from the 2012 collection. Hmmm. There are times when a colour is paired with diffeent lining colours. For example, Mineral Blue was paired with both Rose Tendre and Orange Riviera lining. I'm not sure if this applies to the yellow in this case, though.

Maybe another PF member can chime in (?).


----------



## lindlind

Please help authenticate this one. 

Item: Dior Soft
Seller: n/a (Will buy it directly from the owner)
Link: http://s666.photobucket.com/user/Ivorishop/library/Dior

Do you maybe know from what year this bag is?

Thank you so much!


----------



## coach7

averagejoe said:


> The interior is a different colour on this one. And it is from the 2012 collection. Hmmm. There are times when a colour is paired with diffeent lining colours. For example, Mineral Blue was paired with both Rose Tendre and Orange Riviera lining. I'm not sure if this applies to the yellow in this case, though.
> 
> Maybe another PF member can chime in (?).



Ok I see well thanks for the evaluation have a wonderful week!


----------



## averagejoe

lindlind said:


> Please help authenticate this one.
> 
> Item: Dior Soft
> Seller: n/a (Will buy it directly from the owner)
> Link: http://s666.photobucket.com/user/Ivorishop/library/Dior
> 
> Do you maybe know from what year this bag is?
> 
> Thank you so much!



I believe this is authentic, and it is from 2007.


----------



## lindlind

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it is from 2007.



Thank you so much!

Could you also take a look at this one?

Item name: Lady Dior Black Patent
Item number: 131765374563
Seller ID: peekaboofix
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Black-patent-/131765374563

Thank you so much!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks fine to me. Can another PF member take a look to confirm, just in case? The Diorissimo is known to have very accurate fakes.





STEFFIHWEE said:


> Sorry for the trouble! I really hope these suffice, sorry I can't provide anymore, the seller is on holiday at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310381



I can't say for sure. The main stamping on the bag is quite faded. There's not much else to go on based on the photos you've uploaded. Would need to see the stamping on the pochette, stamping behind the O-charm. I just want to be sure since this bag is highly replicated. 

The bag does not look like it was well taken care of. The seller's asking price of $2800 is quite high for the bag's condition. I've seen excellent condition bag run between 2400-3000, brand new in the mid $3000. Just my two cents.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lindlind said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Could you also take a look at this one?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Black Patent
> Item number: 131765374563
> Seller ID: peekaboofix
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Black-patent-/131765374563
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks OK. Would like to see a picture of the inside tag (the front side) and the stamping behind the O charm.


----------



## najse22

Dear authenticators, could you take a look at this bag?

Item: Lady Dior tote bag- brown leather with matching Saddle Purse

Seller: essextotty

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...c0aad8f&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=172149849608

Item number: I don't know where I see that? Sorry..

Thank you so much .


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Hi guys, thanku so much for your help regarding the yellow diorissimo, decided to get this blue lady Dior in the end. I just want to make sure, do y'all think it's authentic? The handles are a bit soft and flexible so it made me a little uneasy about authenticity. This seller has sold me a pink patent Dior and it seemed legit (with receipt that matched, cards) so I was more inclined to trust her.


Link: 
	

		
			
		

		
	











http://carousell.com/p/47983559


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Here are some photos of the weirdly soft handles


----------



## pearl5

Hi I have another handbag. ..wondering if it's real or not, thanks you  I'm so sorry they ended up upside-down.  Thank you again


----------



## ThisVNchick

najse22 said:


> Dear authenticators, could you take a look at this bag?
> 
> Item: Lady Dior tote bag- brown leather with matching Saddle Purse
> 
> Seller: essextotty
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...c0aad8f&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=172149849608
> 
> Item number: I don't know where I see that? Sorry..
> 
> Thank you so much .



Please refer to post #1 about the required pics for authentication purposes.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pearl5 said:


> Hi I have another handbag. ..wondering if it's real or not, thanks you  I'm so sorry they ended up upside-down.  Thank you again



This one is fake.


----------



## ThisVNchick

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys, thanku so much for your help regarding the yellow diorissimo, decided to get this blue lady Dior in the end. I just want to make sure, do y'all think it's authentic? The handles are a bit soft and flexible so it made me a little uneasy about authenticity. This seller has sold me a pink patent Dior and it seemed legit (with receipt that matched, cards) so I was more inclined to trust her.
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315373
> View attachment 3315374
> View attachment 3315375
> View attachment 3315376
> View attachment 3315377
> View attachment 3315378
> View attachment 3315380
> View attachment 3315382
> View attachment 3315383
> View attachment 3315384
> http://carousell.com/p/47983559



Could you post a picture of the "R" charm by itself?

The handle thing is a bit odd; I've never seen that personally. Not sure what kind of damage it went through to be that pliable. I'd also like for AJ to look at this listing as well. I've never seen an authenticity card that is filled out completely by hand. Usually the date and style code are done by hand but the place of purchase should be stamped, as each authorized store by Dior has one of these custom made stamps.


----------



## pearl5

ThisVNchick said:


> This one is fake.


That was my thought too, thanks &#9786;


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys, thanku so much for your help regarding the yellow diorissimo, decided to get this blue lady Dior in the end. I just want to make sure, do y'all think it's authentic? The handles are a bit soft and flexible so it made me a little uneasy about authenticity. This seller has sold me a pink patent Dior and it seemed legit (with receipt that matched, cards) so I was more inclined to trust her.
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315373
> View attachment 3315374
> View attachment 3315375
> View attachment 3315376
> View attachment 3315377
> View attachment 3315378
> View attachment 3315380
> View attachment 3315382
> View attachment 3315383
> View attachment 3315384
> http://carousell.com/p/47983559





ThisVNchick said:


> Could you post a picture of the "R" charm by itself?
> 
> The handle thing is a bit odd; I've never seen that personally. Not sure what kind of damage it went through to be that pliable. I'd also like for AJ to look at this listing as well. I've never seen an authenticity card that is filled out completely by hand. Usually the date and style code are done by hand but the place of purchase should be stamped, as each authorized store by Dior has one of these custom made stamps.



I examined the pictures and I believe that this could be a very accurate fake.


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

averagejoe said:


> I examined the pictures and I believe that this could be a very accurate fake.








Thanks guys, here are photos of the R


----------



## averagejoe

STEFFIHWEE said:


> View attachment 3315903
> View attachment 3315904
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, here are photos of the R



Nothing looks wrong with this charm, but the other details of the bag make me believe that this is a very accurate fake. There is something off about the logo on the back of the interior tag. And the handles are backed with cork so they should be rigid. The flexing cannot come from wear and tear, because if it has softened to that extent, then the lambskin on top should be creased and wrinkled beyond belief.


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

averagejoe said:


> Nothing looks wrong with this charm, but the other details of the bag make me believe that this is a very accurate fake. There is something off about the logo on the back of the interior tag. And the handles are backed with cork so they should be rigid. The flexing cannot come from wear and tear, because if it has softened to that extent, then the lambskin on top should be creased and wrinkled beyond belief.




I see...do u think the Dior store would help if I brought it in and asked them about the handles?


----------



## soramillay

STEFFIHWEE said:


> Hi guys, thanku so much for your help regarding the yellow diorissimo, decided to get this blue lady Dior in the end. I just want to make sure, do y'all think it's authentic? The handles are a bit soft and flexible so it made me a little uneasy about authenticity. This seller has sold me a pink patent Dior and it seemed legit (with receipt that matched, cards) so I was more inclined to trust her.



I'm not an authenticator but have you had your previous purchase from this seller authenticated as well? Many TPFers have posted that receipts can be faked, so best not to rely only on the receipt matching the card. I wish you luck finding answers for your bag.


----------



## ThisVNchick

STEFFIHWEE said:


> I see...do u think the Dior store would help if I brought it in and asked them about the handles?



The sales associate would not be able to tell you. They are trained to sell and that's about it. The only time they would be able to report back to you is if you bring the item in for repair. The professional doing the repair would be able to better assess the bag based on the stitching and leather quality. Keep in mind, repairs usually take 4-6 weeks. It's not that the repair itself takes this long, but because of how much work is backed up. I would return the item (if possible).


----------



## najse22

ThisVNchick said:


> Please refer to post #1 about the required pics for authentication purposes.


Thank you . I'll ask the seller for pictures of the required things .


----------



## Cleliakat

Hi guys! 
Can I ask for your help to authenticate this Lady Dior? 
The color is dove grey, it changes in some photos because of the light.
Could you tell what's the year of production? 
Many thanks in advance!

It seems like I can't post more than one pic at time, so I'll upload the others in the following posts.


----------



## Cleliakat

Cleliakat said:


> Hi guys!
> Can I ask for your help to authenticate this Lady Dior?
> The color is dove grey, it changes in some photos because of the light.
> Could you tell what's the year of production?
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> It seems like I can't post more than one pic at time, so I'll upload the others in the following posts.



Pic 2


----------



## Cleliakat

Cleliakat said:


> Hi guys!
> Can I ask for your help to authenticate this Lady Dior?
> The color is dove grey, it changes in some photos because of the light.
> Could you tell what's the year of production?
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> It seems like I can't post more than one pic at time, so I'll upload the others in the following posts.



Pic 3


----------



## Cleliakat

Cleliakat said:


> Hi guys!
> Can I ask for your help to authenticate this Lady Dior?
> The color is dove grey, it changes in some photos because of the light.
> Could you tell what's the year of production?
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> It seems like I can't post more than one pic at time, so I'll upload the others in the following posts.



Pic 4 - I'm sorry for the annoying number of posts!


----------



## Cleliakat

Last pics. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Cleliakat said:


> Last pics. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316663
> View attachment 3316665
> View attachment 3316666



Something looks very strange about this Lady Dior. I don't know if it is the lighting. I suspect that this is a very accurate fake. Can ThisVNChick and/or Friederick take a look?


----------



## roseslily

Hi guys! I was wondering if u guys could help authenticate this wallet, seller said she bought it recently but lost the chain.


----------



## Cleliakat

averagejoe said:


> Something looks very strange about this Lady Dior. I don't know if it is the lighting. I suspect that this is a very accurate fake. Can ThisVNChick and/or Friederick take a look?


Thank you AverageJoe! May I ask you if the strange thing is the label with the date code embossed? I know you can't tell why you believe a bag is fake, but it's the only thing who makes me doubt of the authenticity. I don't even have 1% of your knowledge about Dior and this bag, but I read all the posts on this thread and saw a few in real life... Isn't the authenticity card with the Florence Boutique stamp on it a pretty good thing? 
Thanks again for your help. It's very precious!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

roseslily said:


> Hi guys! I was wondering if u guys could help authenticate this wallet, seller said she bought it recently but lost the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316980
> View attachment 3316983
> View attachment 3316987
> View attachment 3316988
> View attachment 3316989
> View attachment 3316990
> View attachment 3316991
> View attachment 3316992
> View attachment 3316993



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cleliakat said:


> Thank you AverageJoe! May I ask you if the strange thing is the label with the date code embossed? I know you can't tell why you believe a bag is fake, but it's the only thing who makes me doubt of the authenticity. I don't even have 1% of your knowledge about Dior and this bag, but I read all the posts on this thread and saw a few in real life... Isn't the authenticity card with the Florence Boutique stamp on it a pretty good thing?
> Thanks again for your help. It's very precious!



It's actually the glazing at the edge of the leather pieces. You see the "paint" at the edges? It's not supposed to look this dark, or be so far removed from the colour of the leather itself. I wonder if it has aged, or if it's just the lighting making it look strange.

Maybe another PF member can chime in about this. The Lady Dior fakes are so accurate now that it's hard to say, and I don't want to deem that something is authentic when it is not, or vice versa.


----------



## Cleliakat

averagejoe said:


> It's actually the glazing at the edge of the leather pieces. You see the "paint" at the edges? It's not supposed to look this dark, or be so far removed from the colour of the leather itself. I wonder if it has aged, or if it's just the lighting making it look strange.
> 
> Maybe another PF member can chime in about this. The Lady Dior fakes are so accurate now that it's hard to say, and I don't want to deem that something is authentic when it is not, or vice versa.



That's exactly what I meant! It's kinda strange, but I don't know. Especially because everything else looks quite fine. 
I really hope the others experts on here could help us to figure it out! The more opinions of you guys the better.


----------



## serenityneow

I purchased this on a bit of a whim (I know, I know), and just received it, so I can post more pictures if necessary.  I can't find it anything like it by searching online (but it's so cute!) . . .

Thanks in advance!

Item: Christian Dior Print Bookbag/Backpack
No: 262349104663
Seller:  avap36
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Christi...J5AO%2FEN7nNUrwR0887o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

serenityneow said:


> I purchased this on a bit of a whim (I know, I know), and just received it, so I can post more pictures if necessary.  I can't find it anything like it by searching online (but it's so cute!) . . .
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Print Bookbag/Backpack
> No: 262349104663
> Seller:  avap36
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Christi...J5AO%2FEN7nNUrwR0887o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## serenityneow

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.




Thank you!  Any idea what it's called or when it might be from?  I'd love to know more about t.


----------



## candiholics

Hello  Please help to authenticate this bag. I have attached more photo as well.

Item: Lady Dior tote bag- brown leather with matching Saddle Purse
Seller: essextotty
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-...3D172149849608
Item number: 182070444327


----------



## averagejoe

candiholics said:


> Hello  Please help to authenticate this bag. I have attached more photo as well.
> 
> Item: Lady Dior tote bag- brown leather with matching Saddle Purse
> Seller: essextotty
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-...3D172149849608
> Item number: 182070444327



I believe this is fake.


----------



## candiholics

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.



Thank you


----------



## Friederike

Cleliakat said:


> That's exactly what I meant! It's kinda strange, but I don't know. Especially because everything else looks quite fine.
> I really hope the others experts on here could help us to figure it out! The more opinions of you guys the better.



Hi AJ and Cleliakat

I also don't like this painting in the inside tag. I saw that on some fake bags. I don't see any other red flags but in doubt I would not buy this bag.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Cleliakat

Friederike said:


> Hi AJ and Cleliakat
> 
> I also don't like this painting in the inside tag. I saw that on some fake bags. I don't see any other red flags but in doubt I would not buy this bag.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Thank you Friedi!


----------



## princesslinda

Hi,

Need authentication of the following item please:

Item Name: Christian Dior So Real AOOMD Acetate Havana Tortoise Grey/Silver Mirror Lens
Item Number: 331794025503
Seller ID: usawatchwarehouse
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-So-Real-AOOMD-Acetate-Havana-Tortoise-Grey-Silver-Mirror-Lens-/331794025503?hash=item4d40770c1f:g:UGcAAOSwP~tW2QME

Not sure if I should be worried about the "HS 3" on the R arm.

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

princesslinda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need authentication of the following item please:
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior So Real AOOMD Acetate Havana Tortoise Grey/Silver Mirror Lens
> Item Number: 331794025503
> Seller ID: usawatchwarehouse
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-So-Real-AOOMD-Acetate-Havana-Tortoise-Grey-Silver-Mirror-Lens-/331794025503?hash=item4d40770c1f:g:UGcAAOSwP~tW2QME
> 
> Not sure if I should be worried about the "HS 3" on the R arm.
> 
> Thanks!



Your link didn't work so I used the item number. The sunglasses in the pictures are authentic.


----------



## Bibiju

Hi,
Can you authentic this please:

Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Navy Leather Italy
Item Number:252330920957
Seller ID: kcloset
Direct URL link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252330920957&alt=web 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Bibiju said:


> Hi,
> Can you authentic this please:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Navy Leather Italy
> Item Number:252330920957
> Seller ID: kcloset
> Direct URL link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252330920957&alt=web
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MissHellion

Bag ban lifted! Could you please authenticate this? Thank you!


Item name: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Wallet Black Patent Leather
Item number: 162027758504
Seller ID: joyc_zh
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162027758504


----------



## Bibiju

Thank you!


----------



## blue.hawaiian

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this Dior bag for me?

Item name: DIOR
Item number: 6085746224
Seller ID: chopardy
Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-orginalna-dior-i6085746224.html


----------



## blue.hawaiian

It the second Dior bag I would like to ask you for authentication of:

Item name: Dior
Item number: 6085745050
Seller ID: chopardy
Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-orginalna-dior-i6085745050.html

Thank you!


----------



## Alli0101

Hello there,

Please help me authenticate this large lady Dior, I really want to get it cuz I saw this exact one in the Dior boutique about 7-8 months ago but ended up getting other color. I have been thinking about it since then until few days ago I saw this on vestiaire collective, but this is the first time that I'm buying a second handed bag from the internet, so I'm not so sure about the authenticity of it. My concerns are the last gap on the bottom front and back quilt is a bit wider than other large lady Dior? (don't know if it makes sense) and my other concern is the serial code, I think the date is right, but I'm not sure if the printing is correct. Please pleaseeee help me to authenticate this bag! 


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2470834.shtml


----------



## pearl5

Hi there,  could you please authentic this handbag?  Thank you so very much


----------



## averagejoe

pearl5 said:


> Hi there,  could you please authentic this handbag?  Thank you so very much



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Alli0101 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this large lady Dior, I really want to get it cuz I saw this exact one in the Dior boutique about 7-8 months ago but ended up getting other color. I have been thinking about it since then until few days ago I saw this on vestiaire collective, but this is the first time that I'm buying a second handed bag from the internet, so I'm not so sure about the authenticity of it. My concerns are the last gap on the bottom front and back quilt is a bit wider than other large lady Dior? (don't know if it makes sense) and my other concern is the serial code, I think the date is right, but I'm not sure if the printing is correct. Please pleaseeee help me to authenticate this bag!
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2470834.shtml



Sorry please request large photos of the front of the interior tag, of the charms, and of the logo behind the charms.


----------



## averagejoe

blue.hawaiian said:


> It the second Dior bag I would like to ask you for authentication of:
> 
> Item name: Dior
> Item number: 6085745050
> Seller ID: chopardy
> Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-orginalna-dior-i6085745050.html
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

blue.hawaiian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Dior bag for me?
> 
> Item name: DIOR
> Item number: 6085746224
> Seller ID: chopardy
> Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-orginalna-dior-i6085746224.html



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MissHellion said:


> Bag ban lifted! Could you please authenticate this? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Wallet Black Patent Leather
> Item number: 162027758504
> Seller ID: joyc_zh
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162027758504



The logo isn't clear enough. Please request a larger photo.

Also, the wallet circled in the receipt is not this wallet.


----------



## MissHellion

Thank you so much for your help, Averagejoe! I had an odd feeling with the few interactions I've had with the seller; judging by that and the fact that the receipt does not reflect the actual item being sold-- I think I'm going to pass on considering the sale. 

Thank you again for all of your help! You've saved me a headache and potentially some heartache!


----------



## pearl5

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Wonderful thank you&#9786;


----------



## pearl5

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, do you know what this handbag is called or the year it was made? Thank you again


----------



## Alli0101

Hello Averagejoe,

Please authentic this for me, thank you in advance!!
I don't know why I can't attach more than one images at one post but here it is, let me know if it's too small.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Alli0101

Continued


----------



## Alli0101

Continued, I'm concern about the quilting here


----------



## averagejoe

pearl5 said:


> Oh I wondered if you know what this handbag is called or the year it was made? Thank you again :



It's called the Dior Maris Pearl and this particular one was made in 2000.


----------



## averagejoe

Alli0101 said:


> Continued, I'm concern about the quilting here



The bag looks fine to me. Maybe another PF member can take a look? I hope I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Alli0101

Yes please thank you!! Really appreciate the help cuz I really really wanna get this one!


----------



## pearl5

averagejoe said:


> It's called the Dior Maris Pearl and this particular one was made in 2000.


Thank you &#9786;


----------



## texaslinds

Hello, would someone please help authenticate.  I've asked the seller to please provide clear photos of the inside of the bag and they told me my request was "unusual" and then proceeded to block me. 
 This leaves a bad gut feeling with me.   Please let me know if this looks counterfeit in which case I would like to report to ebay and have them remove the listing!  Thank you in advance! 

Item name:  Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Pink Leather
Item number:  162024530774
Seller ID: keilag1980
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...530774?hash=item25b96a2356:g:usUAAOSwpDdU-Mgx


----------



## D__B

ThisVNchick said:


> I just wanted to say that I would NOT recommend *****************. I think there is a thread somewhere on the eBay subforum where long time tpfers have voiced their disappointment with this company. They do not have brand specialists and have been known for making many mistakes, deeming authentic pieces fake and fake pieces authentic. I have not seen this personally, but many members did say that the company once had a picture of a fake Chanel flap on their website's cover page. It was later taken down when many members pointed it out on their facebook page.
> 
> Authenticate4u has been in business for a long time and well respected. I would recommend them. The only downside is they occasionally have server problems and can go weeks without returning an authentication request. So it is definitely good to get a back up. Other good authentication companies I would recommend are (1) Fake Spotters (2) Meme's Treasures and (3) bababebi (Hermes authentication only).
> 
> For super high end bags such as the Hermes Birkin/Kelly or the Chanel classic flaps which have been heavily replicated, I would suggest that you get the bags inspected in person. The AAA (or whatever high rated) replicas can be scary good. Leather Surgeons used to be contracted by Chanel (and possibly Hermes) repairs so they know exactly what to look for and how the bag is suppose to be crafted from the smallest detail. This company offers an in-house authentication service and issues authenticity certificates. They're located a bit outside of Philly so maybe about an hour-1.5 hour drive from where you are but are well worth the drive if you're up for it.


I have no intention to fight here in forum and will do only several posts to clarify something.
It is not true that ***************** do not have brand specialist. They have and I'm one of them dedicated to Hermes brand. In *****************  I'm responsible for authentication of Hermes leather handbags since middle of 2014. Hermes accessories are handled by other Hermes brand authenticators not by me.
I'm specialist Hermes handbag authenticator with thousands of handbags authenticated on my back. I'm from Europe and english is not my native lenguage.
I see here many post against AF some of them involved mistakes made by AF for various brands and is obvious that many of the posts are made and bumped by the competition. As Hermes specialist  I can speak only for Hermes brand. In my career I  saw many mistakes made by various authentication sevices with high end bags  as the Hermes Birkin and Kelly in both directions authentic bag stated as fake and fake as an authentic but will not post here.
As finish I will say, this days there are very few people which can spot Hermes super fakes and those who craft an authentic bags are not included in that number.


----------



## jinji

Hi there, 


I would appreciate if you can kindly help authenticate this Diorissimo Nylon Lovely.  Would you know what year this came out?


Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Im pretty sure this is fake. But could you please authenticate just in case 

Item name: Christian Dior bag 
Item #: 222076932968
Seller: cheppbuy
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222076932968


----------



## beercan2304

hi , id be very grateful if you could authenticate this lady dior.
many thanks


----------



## beercan2304

hi , can you please authenticate this lady dior , i have more his res pics if needed

ebay item : Christian Dior Bag - Lady Dior Black
number : 262362852010
seller id : benjibooing
url : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262362852010?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

the listing has ended but would still like to know , like i said i have more pics , not sure how to upload though as i get a security error message when i try.

regards
neil


----------



## beercan2304

here are some better pics , im having problems uploading though might have to do one at a time.


----------



## beercan2304

some more


----------



## souljahbay

Hello can anyone here AUTHENTICATE this dior So Real for me. I bought it on ebay and what bothers me is the way the nosepads are constructed. Its loose. If its not real I have to contact paypal.

See links for pictures thanks alot.

http://postimg.org/image/6iycbxp93/

http://postimg.org/image/3wituzy1j/

http://postimg.org/image/wfs0ojswn/

http://postimg.org/image/9oiy257vb/

http://postimg.org/image/5e4a6k2s7/

http://postimg.org/image/pj2fprlzr/

http://postimg.org/image/5pqbx28lz/


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

souljahbay said:


> Hello can anyone here AUTHENTICATE this dior So Real for me. I bought it on ebay and what bothers me is the way the nosepads are constructed. Its loose. If its not real I have to contact paypal.
> 
> See links for pictures thanks alot.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6iycbxp93/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3wituzy1j/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/wfs0ojswn/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/9oiy257vb/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/5e4a6k2s7/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/pj2fprlzr/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/5pqbx28lz/



I believe these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

beercan2304 said:


> hi , can you please authenticate this lady dior , i have more his res pics if needed
> 
> ebay item : Christian Dior Bag - Lady Dior Black
> number : 262362852010
> seller id : benjibooing
> url : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262362852010?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> the listing has ended but would still like to know , like i said i have more pics , not sure how to upload though as i get a security error message when i try.
> 
> regards
> neil



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

jinji said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if you can kindly help authenticate this Diorissimo Nylon Lovely.  Would you know what year this came out?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Im pretty sure this is fake. But could you please authenticate just in case
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior bag
> Item #: 222076932968
> Seller: cheppbuy
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222076932968



I believe this is fake


----------



## msd_bags

H! Could you take a look at these bags please. Thanks so much!

1.  Name:  Dior Cannage Tote
     Seller:  ballytide
     Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191841530574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2.  Name:  Dior Panarea Tote
     Seller:  lisa0524
     Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231907253170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3.  Name: Dior Panarea Tote
     Seller:  702sk
     Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...283686?hash=item2a641d8926:g:iUcAAOSwcBhWa7Ag

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> H! Could you take a look at these bags please. Thanks so much!
> 
> 1.  Name:  Dior Cannage Tote
> Seller:  ballytide
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191841530574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2.  Name:  Dior Panarea Tote
> Seller:  lisa0524
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231907253170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3.  Name: Dior Panarea Tote
> Seller:  702sk
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...283686?hash=item2a641d8926:g:iUcAAOSwcBhWa7Ag
> 
> Thanks again!



I believe these are authentic.


----------



## gregsk

Can you help me let me know if this is real :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MISS-DIOR...156635?hash=item33b4f3019b:g:BO4AAOSwGYVXBZaE


----------



## averagejoe

gregsk said:


> Can you help me let me know if this is real :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MISS-DIOR...156635?hash=item33b4f3019b:g:BO4AAOSwGYVXBZaE



Not enough clear, detailed pictures. Please read post 1 for photo requirements, as well as the posting format.


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic.




Thanks so much!


----------



## jinji

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 

Thank you so much, averagejoe !  


This is a small hobo, around 10.75" x 3.5" x 8.5".  Would you have any idea how much it retailed for, and when it came out? Just curious (No worries if you don't have that info  since I got it for a steal!)


----------



## Peggieben

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I still not purchase yet. Here is some picture from the seller. Its local seller. So no seller information. Thank you
  And what year of the bag if this is authentic ?


----------



## averagejoe

Peggieben said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. I still not purchase yet. Here is some picture from the seller. Its local seller. So no seller information. Thank you
> And what year of the bag if this is authentic ?
> 
> View attachment 3325175
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325177
> 
> View attachment 3325178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325180
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325184



I believe this is fake


----------



## Peggieben

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake




Thank you. But can you explain to me why this fake? 

Because she said she have prove of purchase. I didnt buy it yet. So she cant send me picture of the reciept. Bcz It have her address on there


----------



## Givenchy18

Hi! I found this on poshmark. Can someone tell me if it is authentic? The seller previously said that she is not sure of authenticity, but it looks so real!
Item name: Dior Diorama Flap Bag
Seller name: wwanglic
URL: https://bnc.lt/m/3xHLQlN9ss


----------



## averagejoe

Peggieben said:


> Thank you. But can you explain to me why this fake?
> 
> Because she said she have prove of purchase. I didnt buy it yet. So she cant send me picture of the reciept. Bcz It have her address on there



Sorry I cannot disclose the reasons why I believe this bag is fake, as this is a public forum and we don't want to give tips to counterfeiters to improve their fakes.

The receipt usually doesn't prove anything as that is easy to fake, but the seller could easily take a photo of the receipt with her address covered up and send that to you.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Givenchy18 said:


> Hi! I found this on poshmark. Can someone tell me if it is authentic? The seller previously said that she is not sure of authenticity, but it looks so real!
> Item name: Dior Diorama Flap Bag
> Seller name: wwanglic
> URL: https://bnc.lt/m/3xHLQlN9ss



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Bambismom

Hi Average, Addy

Please help me authenticate this Dior bag. Thanks a lot in advance! 

Item: lady dior grey patent 
Item number:11620984
Seller ID: Gabrielle
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-lady-tote-shoulder-bag-blue-11620984/?tref=s_designer


----------



## nur04

Would love assistance to authenticate this Lady Dior.

Item name: Dior
Online reseller name: Princesse
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/patent-leather-bag-dior-1999507.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## Peggieben

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot disclose the reasons why I believe this bag is fake, as this is a public forum and we don't want to give tips to counterfeiters to improve their fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> The receipt usually doesn't prove anything as that is easy to fake, but the seller could easily take a photo of the receipt with her address covered up and send that to you.




Hi. Can you look over this? She just send me some more pictures of the bag. And the reciept 


Thank you


----------



## Friederike

Peggieben said:


> Hi. Can you look over this? She just send me some more pictures of the bag. And the reciept
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326464
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326466



I totally agree with AJ. 
Fake.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Peggieben

Friederike said:


> I totally agree with AJ.
> 
> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Friedi




Thank you, i take yours advice. 
Thank AJ and Friedi


----------



## Cleliakat

Hi Averagejoe and Friedi. 
Could you help me (again) to authenticate these Dior So Real? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ, Friederike,

Can you please tell me if it is authentic? The seller previously said that it's genuine.
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior "lady dior bag" black patent leather, DIOR BaG
Seller name: louishaw 
URL: ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/281998938303


Thank heapsss


----------



## gracenguyen

Sorry for the link,

https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/281998938303


----------



## Mhai1925

Hi. I purchased a lady dior nylon cannage. It looks authentic but it has no serial no. Is it true that some vintage dior has no serial numbers?


----------



## chicabal

Hello!
Would you please confirm authenticity? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...t-shopping-handbag-by-dior-dior-2263319.shtml

Thank you very much
P


----------



## Friederike

Mhai1925 said:


> Hi. I purchased a lady dior nylon cannage. It looks authentic but it has no serial no. Is it true that some vintage dior has no serial numbers?



Lady Dior bags in nylon produced before 1997 have no date code. This is true. In order to see if your bag is authentic, we would need to see some pictures like requested in Post 1.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Farahm

Hi
Can you please authenticate this bag.
Thank you in advance

Seller: kashsellforyou 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/262376564026


----------



## Farahm

Here is a picture on the serial number

forumbilder.se/F9H85/image.png


----------



## averagejoe

Farahm said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this bag.
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Seller: kashsellforyou
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/262376564026





Farahm said:


> Here is a picture on the serial number
> 
> forumbilder.se/F9H85/image.png



I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

chicabal said:


> Hello!
> Would you please confirm authenticity?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...t-shopping-handbag-by-dior-dior-2263319.shtml
> 
> Thank you very much
> P



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## chicabal

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Thanks Averagejoe. Will request clearer pictures from seller.
Have a good evening!


----------



## Farahm

Thank you so much for your quick answer


----------



## Mhai1925

Thank you so much for the quick reply Friedi. I don't know what went wrong I've been trying to send photos but no luck. Will try some other time. Thanks again


----------



## gracenguyen

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ, Friederike,
> 
> Can you please tell me if it is authentic? The seller previously said that it's genuine.
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior "lady dior bag" black patent leather, DIOR BaG
> Item #:
> Seller name: louishaw
> https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/281998938303
> 
> 
> Thank heapsss



Hi AJ, 

I have been missed in your comment 
Is this same with the one Peggieben has posted? As I saw its same serial number.

The seller said its 100% authentic . Can you please have a look if its not same one with the one Peggieben has posted?
Many thanks


----------



## allstars89

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate this bag?
Thank you so much!! 

Seller: moscarebek

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LADY-DIO...798385?hash=item3d16ef7af1:g:3OYAAOSwFNZW09Ob


----------



## allstars89

This is a picture of the serial code.


----------



## allstars89

More pictures from the seller.


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> More pictures from the seller.



Looks good to me, although I can't be sure. Hopefully another authenticator can take a look just to confirm, because in the auction, the seller has taken pictures from other sources so it makes me a bit suspicious.


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> I have been missed in your comment
> Is this same with the one Peggieben has posted? As I saw its same serial number.
> 
> The seller said its 100% authentic . Can you please have a look if its not same one with the one Peggieben has posted?
> Many thanks



I believe this is fake.


----------



## annie1232

Hi, I am about to purchase this Lady dior bag off an app called Depop.. the seller has other bags and good reviews however I am a little hesitant as I dont know how to spot a real/fake dior bag.. Any help would be much appreciated as to whether this is genuine.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hi, I am about to purchase this Lady dior bag off an app called Depop.. the seller has other bags and good reviews however I am a little hesitant as I dont know how to spot a real/fake dior bag.. Any help would be much appreciated as to whether this is genuine.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> Looks good to me, although I can't be sure. Hopefully another authenticator can take a look just to confirm, because in the auction, the seller has taken pictures from other sources so it makes me a bit suspicious.


Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## allstars89

Hi Friederike,

I need your help.
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Additional pictures are in page 69 post #1033
Thank you so much!! 

Seller: moscarebek

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LADY-DIO...798385?hash=item3d16ef7af1:g:3OYAAOSwFNZW09Ob


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thanks AJ


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA

NAME: promenade
Item # 162013241120
Seller: halva06
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...qfFzyVBDh%2FN1qGUtZk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
More pic 




Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...qfFzyVBDh%2FN1qGUtZk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cyau

Dear all,

Please can you help to authenticate this:




























Thank you a lot in advanced!

Sent from my D6633 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## averagejoe

cyau said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please can you help to authenticate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you a lot in advanced!
> 
> Sent from my D6633 using PurseForum mobile app



Looks good to me. Can another authenticator take a look just to confirm? Hard to tell with these new generation Lady Dior bags.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> 
> NAME: promenade
> Item # 162013241120
> Seller: halva06
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...qfFzyVBDh%2FN1qGUtZk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> More pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...qfFzyVBDh%2FN1qGUtZk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



What is the serial number? It's hard to make out from the fuzzy photo. Can you please ask the seller to read it for you (or take a clearer picture)?


----------



## Friederike

allstars89 said:


> Hi Friederike,
> 
> I need your help.
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> Additional pictures are in page 69 post #1033
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Seller: moscarebek
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LADY-DIO...798385?hash=item3d16ef7af1:g:3OYAAOSwFNZW09Ob



Hi
I agree with AJ. It is suspicious that some pictures were taken from other seller ( Japanese seller). I don't see any red flags on the bag itself but I don't have a good feeling about this auction. I would not buy the bag.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Friederike

averagejoe said:


> Looks good to me. Can another authenticator take a look just to confirm? Hard to tell with these new generation Lady Dior bags.



Dear AJ

I agree with you. It looks good to me too. I compared some details with my LD from 2015 and it looks good.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## jodiekh

Hi guys I need ur help. I bought 2 vintage Lady Dior canvas one black and other one in brown. The black one is definitely authentic and i got it from a legit seller. But when the brown one came. It's a bit different. 1st it doesn't have a serial code which the seller told me that some very old diors doesn't have this. 2nd the hardware came in a key ring type..other than this everything seems to be the same. I'm not sure how.to.post photos here. Can anyone help.me.


----------



## averagejoe

jodiekh said:


> Hi guys I need ur help. I bought 2 vintage Lady Dior canvas one black and other one in brown. The black one is definitely authentic and i got it from a legit seller. But when the brown one came. It's a bit different. 1st it doesn't have a serial code which the seller told me that some very old diors doesn't have this. 2nd the hardware came in a key ring type..other than this everything seems to be the same. I'm not sure how.to.post photos here. Can anyone help.me.



Please post several detailed pictures of the bag. We can't tell unless we see pictures.


----------



## allstars89

Friederike said:


> Hi
> I agree with AJ. It is suspicious that some pictures were taken from other seller ( Japanese seller). I don't see any red flags on the bag itself but I don't have a good feeling about this auction. I would not buy the bag.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Thank you so much Friedi!


----------



## cyau

Friederike said:


> Dear AJ
> 
> I agree with you. It looks good to me too. I compared some details with my LD from 2015 and it looks good.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi


Thank you so much AJ and Friederike!


----------



## coco09

averagejoe said:


> What is the serial number? It's hard to make out from the fuzzy photo. Can you please ask the seller to read it for you (or take a clearer picture)?


Here's pic


----------



## Mhai1925

Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag please. 

Thanks in advance! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nsy2u0c924h1636/AACzUaLqpT7mHoECIiYuEp4xa?dl=0


----------



## jodiekh

averagejoe said:


> Please post several detailed pictures of the bag. We can't tell unless we see pictures.


hi joe... please if u can help me once again.. TIA

http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223801_zpszvrsmmkx.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223815_zpsmkancdjw.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223835_zpsr7rhc1ta.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225004_zps8ozxehf8.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_224857_zps24gyrcbq.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223846_zpssqhskkol.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225026_zpsf1zfaudv.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225049_zpsq8u3feqt.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225103_zps4hewn6sm.jpg~original
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225121_zpsvsqaw8g8.jpg~original


----------



## jodiekh

Mhai1925 said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nsy2u0c924h1636/AACzUaLqpT7mHoECIiYuEp4xa?dl=0


hi there. i have the same bag but in brown. im also here to ask joe's help to authenticate it. my black nylon has a serial code at the back though. the brown one doesnt


----------



## Mhai1925

jodiekh said:


> hi there. i have the same bag but in brown. im also here to ask joe's help to authenticate it. my black nylon has a serial code at the back though. the brown one doesnt



Hi! This is what Friedi replied to my question regarding vintage nylon cannage without serial numtber 

Lady Dior bags in nylon produced before 1997 have no date code. This is true. In order to see if your bag is authentic, we would need to see some pictures like requested in Post 1.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mhai1925

Friederike said:


> Lady Dior bags in nylon produced before 1997 have no date code. This is true. In order to see if your bag is authentic, we would need to see some pictures like requested in Post 1.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Hi Friedi here's the link for the photos of the bag. TIA

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nsy2u0c924h1636/AACzUaLqpT7mHoECIiYuEp4xa?dl=0


----------



## Friederike

Mhai1925 said:


> Hi Friedi here's the link for the photos of the bag. TIA
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nsy2u0c924h1636/AACzUaLqpT7mHoECIiYuEp4xa?dl=0



Hi

Your bag is authentic.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Here's pic



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jodiekh said:


> hi joe... please if u can help me once again.. TIA
> 
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223801_zpszvrsmmkx.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223815_zpsmkancdjw.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223835_zpsr7rhc1ta.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225004_zps8ozxehf8.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_224857_zps24gyrcbq.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_223846_zpssqhskkol.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225026_zpsf1zfaudv.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225049_zpsq8u3feqt.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225103_zps4hewn6sm.jpg~original
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...oads/20160415_225121_zpsvsqaw8g8.jpg~original



I believe the bag is authentic


----------



## Mhai1925

Friederike said:


> Hi
> 
> Your bag is authentic.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Great! Thanks so much Friedi! &#128516;


----------



## coco09

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you . I just wonder why lining has different color?


----------



## nthanhtam99

Dear All Dior Experts, 

I want to buy this handbag but I need to authenticate it first because I think it is a Be Dior but there is no back pocket, no lining and the hardware is a bit different. 

Here are the links 

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/13012696_737801113028493_9114902050263301439_n.jpg?oh=faab457a15c76bc009dc463d1430a519&oe=57B88295

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13010710_737801116361826_275845616747366691_n.jpg?oh=e4faa96df451ef07796d99c536ac3ed7&oe=5772A904

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13000260_737801133028491_8966811544336501526_n.jpg?oh=c00acc0d692961b6dab617cb0d1dbe80&oe=57BD2361

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/13015637_737801163028488_6556173421849161518_n.jpg?oh=76c747501b768c7c6b61503642e5d121&oe=5776C46C

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtl1/v/t1.0-9/13010620_737801226361815_2871731758383583283_n.jpg?oh=5d39cf3105492d1021cf269b3fb2269a&oe=57B99790

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/13043386_737801243028480_6290579265242451703_n.jpg?oh=f21c9cdc2db350e27d76b9f2f5645c6e&oe=57B27DBD

http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13015098_737801303028474_4106637380539047230_n.jpg?oh=d1cb91f9945a072aeb9907004611938c&oe=57827B85

Thank you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

nthanhtam99 said:


> Dear All Dior Experts,
> 
> I want to buy this handbag but I need to authenticate it first because I think it is a Be Dior but there is no back pocket, no lining and the hardware is a bit different.
> 
> Here are the links
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/13012696_737801113028493_9114902050263301439_n.jpg?oh=faab457a15c76bc009dc463d1430a519&oe=57B88295
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13010710_737801116361826_275845616747366691_n.jpg?oh=e4faa96df451ef07796d99c536ac3ed7&oe=5772A904
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13000260_737801133028491_8966811544336501526_n.jpg?oh=c00acc0d692961b6dab617cb0d1dbe80&oe=57BD2361
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/13015637_737801163028488_6556173421849161518_n.jpg?oh=76c747501b768c7c6b61503642e5d121&oe=5776C46C
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtl1/v/t1.0-9/13010620_737801226361815_2871731758383583283_n.jpg?oh=5d39cf3105492d1021cf269b3fb2269a&oe=57B99790
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/13043386_737801243028480_6290579265242451703_n.jpg?oh=f21c9cdc2db350e27d76b9f2f5645c6e&oe=57B27DBD
> 
> http://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13015098_737801303028474_4106637380539047230_n.jpg?oh=d1cb91f9945a072aeb9907004611938c&oe=57827B85
> 
> Thank you!!!



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Thank you . I just wonder why lining has different color?



I don't know why, but all the details look fine to me otherwise. I'm assuming it's a variation?


----------



## jodiekh

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic


thanks so much joe


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi,

I've paid a deposit for a Dior Panarea bag but I am wondering if it is authentic now...Appreciate if any of the Dior experts here can advise if it is or not before I pay up the balance and take delivery tomorrow?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

jennifurchua said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've paid a deposit for a Dior Panarea bag but I am wondering if it is authentic now...Appreciate if any of the Dior experts here can advise if it is or not before I pay up the balance and take delivery tomorrow?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## jennifurchua

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Many thanks!!


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
NAME: lady Dior large
Item 131777480654
Selelr I'd fintoyota777
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/131777480654


----------



## Farahm

Hi
I dont know if you authenticate sunglasses But Im interested buying this sunglasses but don't know if they are authentic.
Hope you can help me

Seller: monsteremu
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231911381309


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sakuraboo

Hello, can someone please authenticate this? Many thanks!!

Item name:Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Lady Dior Cannage Wallet Purse Black K07048
Item number:231904186112
Seller ID:brand_jfa
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-CHRI...lack-K07048-/231904186112?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Friederike

sakuraboo said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this? Many thanks!!
> 
> Item name:Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Lady Dior Cannage Wallet Purse Black K07048
> Item number:231904186112
> Seller ID:brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-CHRI...lack-K07048-/231904186112?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



The wallet is authentic but this is not a Lady Dior. This is a Dior New Lock Wallet.

Regards
Friedi


----------



## averagejoe

Farahm said:


> Hi
> I dont know if you authenticate sunglasses But Im interested buying this sunglasses but don't know if they are authentic.
> Hope you can help me
> 
> Seller: monsteremu
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231911381309



They look fine to me, but I would like to see the logo on the case just to be sure.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> NAME: lady Dior large
> Item 131777480654
> Selelr I'd fintoyota777
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/131777480654



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## fanyuguo

Hi. Are these dior pumps authentic?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sakuraboo

Friederike said:


> The wallet is authentic but this is not a Lady Dior. This is a Dior New Lock Wallet.
> 
> Regards
> Friedi



Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

fanyuguo said:


> Hi. Are these dior pumps authentic?
> Thanks in advance.



I believe these are authentic.


----------



## fanyuguo

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic.


Thanks&#65281;


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
Name: cannage clutch
Item 191847472961
Sellerkoshovska
LINK http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...uilt-Patent-/191847472961?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> Name: cannage clutch
> Item 191847472961
> Sellerkoshovska
> LINK http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...uilt-Patent-/191847472961?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Please request a clear picture of the logo inside that is not taken from an angle.


----------



## ameliababe

Dear averagejoe:
Can you help authenticate this bag ? Want to buy it . Thanks 
Thank you in advance
Seller :circuser 
Item : http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Mini-Lady-Dior-Hot-Pink-Lambskin-Leather-Bag-/331834191111?nav=SEARCH


----------



## vickitaa92

Hi,

Could you please be so kind to authenticate this Diorissimo bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

vickitaa92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please be so kind to authenticate this Diorissimo bag? Thank you in advance!



The bag looks okay, although I would like another PF member to take a look to confirm since Diorissimo are hard to authenticate.

The authenticity card is filled out strangely. I would like to see the front of the card as well just to be sure.


----------



## averagejoe

ameliababe said:


> Dear averagejoe:
> Can you help authenticate this bag ? Want to buy it . Thanks
> Thank you in advance
> Seller :circuser
> Item : http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...Lambskin-Leather-Bag-/331834191111?nav=SEARCH



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## vickitaa92

vickitaa92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please be so kind to authenticate this Diorissimo bag? Thank you in advance!



Thank you so much for taking a look. I have attached a photos of the front of the authenticity card as you requested.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ameliababe

Dear averagejoe:
Can you help authenticate this bag ? bought it .Thanks 
Thank you in advance
Item name:Christian Dior mini lady Dior hot pink lambskin leather bag
Item number:331834191111
Seller ID:circuser
 link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Mini-Lady-Dior-Hot-Pink-Lambskin-Leather-Bag-/331834191111


----------



## Daisyangel26

Hi dear, would you pls authenticate this bag?

Seller: susanscotts from poshmark 
Bag: denim saddle bag


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Authenticators, please help with this one
Item name: Christian Dior Purse
Item number: 282005542530
Seller ID: lparham32lucy
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282005542530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

vickitaa92 said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look. I have attached a photos of the front of the authenticity card as you requested.



Looks fine to me. Hopefully another authenticator can look at the bag, too.


----------



## averagejoe

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help with this one
> Item name: Christian Dior Purse
> Item number: 282005542530
> Seller ID: lparham32lucy
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282005542530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> TIA!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Daisyangel26 said:


> Hi dear, would you pls authenticate this bag?
> 
> Seller: susanscotts from poshmark
> Bag: denim saddle bag



Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.





ameliababe said:


> Dear averagejoe:
> Can you help authenticate this bag ? bought it .Thanks
> Thank you in advance
> Item name:Christian Dior mini lady Dior hot pink lambskin leather bag
> Item number:331834191111
> Seller ID:circuser
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Mini-Lady-Dior-Hot-Pink-Lambskin-Leather-Bag-/331834191111



Please read post 1 for photo requirements. We cannot authenticate this bag without more detailed pictures as outlined by post 1.


----------



## Alli0101

Hi average joe, 
I know I have asked you to authenticate this a while ago and you said the bag looks fine but I just recieved the bag and the lamb skin Looks kinda weird to me.. It looks like matte finish.. But the handle and everything's great just like my other lady Dior, just that I'm really concern about the leather.. So here's some more close up photos and I'll include the ones that I post before. Please authenticate this for me again! Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## Alli0101

Alli0101 said:


> Hi average joe,
> I know I have asked you to authenticate this a while ago and you said the bag looks fine but I just recieved the bag and the lamb skin Looks kinda weird to me.. It looks like matte finish.. But the handle and everything's great just like my other lady Dior, just that I'm really concern about the leather.. So here's some more close up photos and I'll include the ones that I post before. Please authenticate this for me again! Thank you sooooo much!!


 Second photo


----------



## Alli0101

Here.. Sorry for separating them into so many posts but I still can't attach more than one image in one post..


----------



## Alli0101

One more


----------



## Alli0101

And here's photos from last time


----------



## Alli0101

Sorry again!! Last one!


----------



## Farahm

Hello
Hope you Can authenticate this sunglasses, thank you so Much 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191847161179
Seller id: nadolala


----------



## SQ23

I hope I'm doing this correctly by posting the link, but are you able to tell me if this wallet is authentic?  Many thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1350-Dior-D...059250?hash=item3f5fd9f532:g:tzcAAOSwJQdW-cYb


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## vickitaa92

averagejoe said:


> Looks fine to me. Hopefully another authenticator can look at the bag, too.



Thank you! Do you have any recommendations for a paid authentication service for Dior bags?


----------



## nur04

Hi experts,

Can you help me authenticate this Dior?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2552876.shtml

TIA


----------



## Gravitsap

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

Alli0101 said:


> Hi average joe,
> I know I have asked you to authenticate this a while ago and you said the bag looks fine but I just recieved the bag and the lamb skin Looks kinda weird to me.. It looks like matte finish.. But the handle and everything's great just like my other lady Dior, just that I'm really concern about the leather.. So here's some more close up photos and I'll include the ones that I post before. Please authenticate this for me again! Thank you sooooo much!!



Hmm...all the details still look fine. Does the grain on the lambskin look identical to the one on your other Lady Dior?

It could be that the bag is really new and the leather appears more matte.


----------



## averagejoe

Farahm said:


> Hello
> Hope you Can authenticate this sunglasses, thank you so Much
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191847161179
> Seller id: nadolala



Even though there are not enough detailed pictures, I can say that I believe these are more likely fake than authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> I hope I'm doing this correctly by posting the link, but are you able to tell me if this wallet is authentic?  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1350-Dior-D...059250?hash=item3f5fd9f532:g:tzcAAOSwJQdW-cYb



I believe this wallet is authentic.

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 for future authentication requests.


----------



## averagejoe

vickitaa92 said:


> Thank you! Do you have any recommendations for a paid authentication service for Dior bags?



Not really. None of them stand out as stellar in my opinion, especially when it comes to the Dior brand. They make mistakes with some of the new accurate fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

nur04 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Dior?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2552876.shtml
> 
> TIA



I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## Alli0101

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...all the details still look fine. Does the grain on the lambskin look identical to the one on your other Lady Dior?
> 
> It could be that the bag is really new and the leather appears more matte.





My other Dior lambskin is definitely shinnier.. And forgot to mention this one have a strange leather smell is this normal? I live in Toronto if I want to get like an actual authentication certificate or something do you know which website or store that I can go to? Thanks so muchfor your help!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Alli0101 said:


> My other Dior lambskin is definitely shinnier.. And forgot to mention this one have a strange leather smell is this normal? I live in Toronto if I want to get like an actual authentication certificate or something do you know which website or store that I can go to? Thanks so muchfor your help!!!



I don't think there is a store that you can go to to get your bag authenticated here.

If it has a strange smell, then I'm a bit worried. 

Maybe you can take your bag to Kanars Shoe Repair on Bloor St. and ask them if they can help you test if your product is vinyl or leather. If it is vinyl, then your Lady Dior is a fake.


----------



## Alli0101

Alli0101 said:


> My other Dior lambskin is definitely shinnier.. And forgot to mention this one have a strange leather smell is this normal? I live in Toronto if I want to get like an actual authentication certificate or something do you know which website or store that I can go to? Thanks so muchfor your help!!!



Oh and the grains.. I think this one looks smoother though it's really close to the same I'm not sure if I misjudged it because of its different color..


----------



## Alli0101

averagejoe said:


> I don't think there is a store that you can go to to get your bag authenticated here.
> 
> If it has a strange smell, then I'm a bit worried.
> 
> Maybe you can take your bag to Kanars Shoe Repair on Bloor St. and ask them if they can help you test if your product is vinyl or leather. If it is vinyl, then your Lady Dior is a fake.



I see.. Will do that. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## miaomiao1982

Hi Dior Expers,

Can you please help to authenticate the following product for me? Thank you very much.

Item name: BNIB DIOR SMALL LADY DIOR IN BLACK
Online reseller name: Petites Gateries
Direct URL link: http://deluxemall.com/dior/227628-just-arrived-bnib-dior-small-lady-dior-black.html


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Hi Dior Expers,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate the following product for me? Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: BNIB DIOR SMALL LADY DIOR IN BLACK
> Online reseller name: Petites Gateries
> Direct URL link: http://deluxemall.com/dior/227628-just-arrived-bnib-dior-small-lady-dior-black.html



Clear pictures of the logo inside and the date code are required for authentication.


----------



## ameliababe

averagejoe said:


> Please read post 1 for photo requirements. We cannot authenticate this bag without more detailed pictures as outlined by post 1.



dear averagejoe:
more details , please help authenticate this bag , many thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## miaomiao1982

Hi Averagejoe,

Thanks a lot for your help.

The seller has just given me 2 additional pictures. 
One is a clearer shot of the interior with the tag, the other is the authenticity card.

As the tag of the mini Lady Dior is stitched on all 4 sides, the seller is not sure if the date code is supposed to be under the tag.


----------



## ameliababe

more thank you 

dear averagejoe:
more details , please help authenticate this bag , many thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## miaomiao1982

Sorry, here are the pics.


----------



## miaomiao1982

Dear Forumers,

I would like to ask in the Post #1115, there is the mini lady dior serial number in the 2nd pic.
May I know which part of the of the lady dior has this serial number?

I was trying to ask a seller to give me a snapshot of this number. However the seller could not locate it in the mini lady dior


----------



## averagejoe

ameliababe said:


> more thank you
> 
> dear averagejoe:
> more details , please help authenticate this bag , many thanks



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Sorry, here are the pics.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Dear Forumers,
> 
> I would like to ask in the Post #1115, there is the mini lady dior serial number in the 2nd pic.
> May I know which part of the of the lady dior has this serial number?
> 
> I was trying to ask a seller to give me a snapshot of this number. However the seller could not locate it in the mini lady dior



It's inside the interior zippered pocket, stitched to the seam of the lining.


----------



## Daliana

Dear ladies,

Will you please kindly help to authenticate this lady Dior. We have some doubts but not sure. I have even gone to boutique and consider it to be authentic but two ladies whom I rely not sure. So I am here And so much need your opinion.


----------



## Daliana

More pictures:


----------



## Daliana

And some more:


----------



## averagejoe

Daliana said:


> And some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337625
> View attachment 3337626
> View attachment 3337627
> View attachment 3337629
> View attachment 3337630
> View attachment 3337631
> View attachment 3337632



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Daliana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much for your opinion


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi averagejoe,

Appreciate if you could help to advice me on your views before the below vintage diors are authentic? Many thanks

Item name:  Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag
Item no: 252342702722
Seller: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/252342702722 

Item name:  DIOR LADY White Creamy-Gold Satin
Item no: 44642827
Seller: htlover
Link: https://carousell.com/p/44642827

Thanks heaps!

Cheers


----------



## miaomiao1982

averagejoe said:


> It's inside the interior zippered pocket, stitched to the seam of the lining.


Hi Averagejoe,

Thanks a lots for your explanation. My seller said that she could not locate any leather tag which contains the date code in the mini lady dior interior pocket. She bought the bag from Milan.

Do you have any idea why is this so? The seller will also try to email the boutique in Milan to clarify this matter.


----------



## itstoxicbaby

Can someone please authenticate this for me  Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## itscatchris

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black Denim by Christian Dior 100% Genuine Or Money Back!
Item number: 322084830527
Seller ID: nanukas1103
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...830527?hash=item4afdc07d3f:g:P7gAAOSwbwlXC5gr

This seems too cheap to be true and the over emphasis on how it is genuine concerns me. Thank you for your help in advance  xxx


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Thanks a lots for your explanation. My seller said that she could not locate any leather tag which contains the date code in the mini lady dior interior pocket. She bought the bag from Milan.
> 
> Do you have any idea why is this so? The seller will also try to email the boutique in Milan to clarify this matter.



That's a bit worrying. It's supposed to be sewn into the lining. If you haven't bought this yet, then don't buy it yet. Not having the tag is a warning sign. I just hope it's because the seller can't find it rather than it not being in the bag at all.


----------



## averagejoe

itstoxicbaby said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me  Thank you so much!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

itscatchris said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black Denim by Christian Dior 100% Genuine Or Money Back!
> Item number: 322084830527
> Seller ID: nanukas1103
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...830527?hash=item4afdc07d3f:g:P7gAAOSwbwlXC5gr
> 
> This seems too cheap to be true and the over emphasis on how it is genuine concerns me. Thank you for your help in advance  xxx



I believe this is authentic. It's a much older version of the Lady Dior. Some Japanese sellers sell it frequently around this price.


----------



## averagejoe

jennifurchua said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Appreciate if you could help to advice me on your views before the below vintage diors are authentic? Many thanks
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag
> Item no: 252342702722
> Seller: boom2hanten
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/252342702722
> 
> Item name:  DIOR LADY White Creamy-Gold Satin
> Item no: 44642827
> Seller: htlover
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/44642827
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> 
> Cheers



I believe both are authentic


----------



## jennifurchua

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## miaomiao1982

averagejoe said:


> That's a bit worrying. It's supposed to be sewn into the lining. If you haven't bought this yet, then don't buy it yet. Not having the tag is a warning sign. I just hope it's because the seller can't find it rather than it not being in the bag at all.


The seller rechecked the interior pocket and she could not locate anything. We had in fact scheduled to meet for a non-oligatory view last weekend but got cancelled due to the date code thing.

I called up the boutique in Spore, they also mentioned the date code should be in the interior pocket.

Sent from my SM-N910G using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ameliababe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks for you great help .


----------



## allstars89

Hi averagejoe,

I would appreciate it if you could help me to authenticate this Lady Dior bag.
Thanks heaps!! 

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior ''Lady Dior'' Bag (Black)
Item no: 111980272213
Seller: leenyelvin 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111980272213?euid=2a92907588b442e98fdeab95411bfbb0&cp=1

Please see below additional pictures from the seller.


----------



## Karlapink

Hi dior expert

Please help me authenticate this dior so real sunglass the arm of the glass have no serial and even the model..Pls let me know if this is authentic thank you in advance


----------



## laura35

Hi everyone!! Hope someone can help me authenticate this Diorissimo in blue I bought. Many thanks in advance


----------



## laura35

laura35 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope someone can help me authenticate this Diorissimo in blue I bought. Many thanks in advance



Some more pictures, thanks


----------



## averagejoe

laura35 said:


> Some more pictures, thanks



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could help me to authenticate this Lady Dior bag.
> Thanks heaps!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior ''Lady Dior'' Bag (Black)
> Item no: 111980272213
> Seller: leenyelvin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111980272213?euid=2a92907588b442e98fdeab95411bfbb0&cp=1
> 
> Please see below additional pictures from the seller.



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Karlapink said:


> Hi dior expert
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior so real sunglass the arm of the glass have no serial and even the model..Pls let me know if this is authentic thank you in advance



I believe these are fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks Averagejoe!


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi AJ & experts,

I got authentic one and I compare to this, I felt a bit different and unsure about it now. It a bit heavier and the ring where the charms hang can be easily moved, made me worried. I sent the bag to boutique for cleaning and they did it. I have asked to replace the charms however the SA said, it would cost and because of its nature it will be like this again. The seller said 1000% its authentic as she bought it directly frm boutique. She is the one who encourage me to send bag to boutique for repair. Please share with me your thoughts
Here is the link

https://imageshack.com/i/plk7ufvBj

Please let me know if you cant see them
I think you hit the link then hit in my user name and you can see all the pictures. Sorry for this but I dont know how to put them in album 
Many thanks


----------



## gracenguyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



OMG it looks so real!


----------



## laura35

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Oh, that's sad news... I guess it's time to take action.
Anyway, many thanks for your time and dedication! Hope you have an awesome day


----------



## Xiwang123

Can anyone authenticate this?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fwrp9o0ui420oj7/AAA7O5OmMZNt_SR_TMN-jIlNa?dl=0

In fact, one of my friends who have great experience with Dior said she never saw this color in the Dior store... Dior never produced this color?

Many thanks!


----------



## mia55

Greetings,Dior experts. 

Wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag?

Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR - Pristine Lady Dior Tote in ALLIGATOR, SPECTACULAR and RARE!
Seller information: thearmoire
eBay item number:131788903739
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131788903739?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Xiwang123 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fwrp9o0ui420oj7/AAA7O5OmMZNt_SR_TMN-jIlNa?dl=0
> 
> In fact, one of my friends who have great experience with Dior said she never saw this color in the Dior store... Dior never produced this color?
> 
> Many thanks!



I can't say for sure if this color was ever made- some bags/color combo are made for certain markets only. Meaning, some color are available to US buyers, some are only available to EU/Asia buyers. 

In regards to the bag itself, the photos are much too blurry to authenticate.


----------



## ThisVNchick

mia55 said:


> Greetings,Dior experts.
> 
> Wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR - Pristine Lady Dior Tote in ALLIGATOR, SPECTACULAR and RARE!
> Seller information: thearmoire
> eBay item number:131788903739
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131788903739?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



This looks OK so far. I would like to see the backside of the interior flap.


----------



## ThisVNchick

gracenguyen said:


> Hi AJ & experts,
> 
> I got authentic one and I compare to this, I felt a bit different and unsure about it now. It a bit heavier and the ring where the charms hang can be easily moved, made me worried. I sent the bag to boutique for cleaning and they did it. I have asked to replace the charms however the SA said, it would cost and because of its nature it will be like this again. The seller said 1000% its authentic as she bought it directly frm boutique. She is the one who encourage me to send bag to boutique for repair. Please share with me your thoughts
> Here is the link
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/plk7ufvBj
> 
> Please let me know if you cant see them
> I think you hit the link then hit in my user name and you can see all the pictures. Sorry for this but I dont know how to put them in album
> Many thanks



This requires that I make an account or have a username and pw. Please post photo attachments.


----------



## gracenguyen

Sure, i will do it now


----------



## gracenguyen

[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsgrcyrg9u.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL][URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpskndeemof.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsmlsvm4bs.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpslprocudt.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## gracenguyen

[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpswg40ght4.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsiqoyzzhi.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsuofgw75o.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsu4mw5lv6.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## gracenguyen

[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsbda6jcgf.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsp9v1km1a.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pmtEo7Evj]
> 
> [/URL]





gracenguyen said:


> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/plyXF2vfj]
> 
> [/URL]




Upload the photos as attachments here instead. You can click "Go Advanced" and then click on the paperclip icon.


----------



## gracenguyen

These two show the mark has moved when I move the chamrms as the ring was moved . This doesnt happen to my authentic one I bought directly frm the boutique.

[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsm4zegc73.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/thuyduong_nguyen1/media/image_zpsqzqqeos2.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## gracenguyen

ThisVNchick said:


> This requires that I make an account or have a username and pw. Please post photo attachments.





averagejoe said:


> Upload the photos as attachments here instead. You can click "Go Advanced" and then click on the paperclip icon.



Is it better now AJ, it took me an hour to figure out


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> These two show the mark has moved when I move the chamrms as the ring was moved . This doesnt happen to my authentic one I bought directly frm the boutique.



I'm not sure what you mean by the whole "moving" part, but the ring to which the charms are attached is supposed to be able to swing from side to side while being attached to the ring of the handles.

The bag looks fine to me.


----------



## gracenguyen

Thanks Average.
As I saw in youtube, they said the 2nd hint to spot a fake is this ring couldnt move from side to side easily that why it made me worried. The charms got a little color trnasfer from the color of the bag but the SA said it would happened cuz of its nature. All good, I am happy now . Thank heapssss... I was so stress cuz I compare to the bag I just bought frm boutique, I felt its a bit heavier, the feeling was not the same when I carry it. Hehe


----------



## ThisVNchick

gracenguyen said:


> Thanks Average.
> As I saw in youtube, they said the 2nd hint to spot a fake is this ring couldnt move from side to side easily that why it made me worried. The charms got a little color trnasfer from the color of the bag but the SA said it would happened cuz of its nature. All good, I am happy now . Thank heapssss... I was so stress cuz I compare to the bag I just bought frm boutique, I felt its a bit heavier, the feeling was not the same when I carry it. Hehe



Did this review have an actual LD bag? Did she show it as being not moveable? All of my LDs, from the early 2000s - 2015 have a moveable charm ring. It can swing back and forth. 

This is why I don't trust random reviews or online tips. So many people spouting things like it's a fact when in fact they know nothing (or probably bought a fake themselves and assumed authentic).


----------



## gracenguyen

Here is the link
http://youtu.be/e06shhSM18U
She said the ring should be stable, can move but not that as easy as mine one .

But you 2 and the website I sent for authentication confirm the bag is good so I am happy now.

TIA


----------



## ThisVNchick

gracenguyen said:


> Here is the link
> http://youtu.be/e06shhSM18U
> She said the ring should be stable, can move but not that as easy as mine one .
> 
> But you 2 and the website I sent for authentication confirm the bag is good so I am happy now.
> 
> TIA



You have to keep in mind that the bag you bought is used. It is not fresh from the boutique. What she said about the handles being stiff- that only refers to NEW LDs. I have LDs that have falling handles. They no longer stand up stiff. Any slight movement would cause them to fall to the sides. The hardware will loosen up over time with age and wear. That is a normal. Again, this is why I don't like online reviews and people giving authenticity tips. They are not always accurate and could potentially be harmful to honest sellers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hello! Thanks in advance for authenticating this bag that DH bought for me! [emoji1]

Item name: Miss Dior Sliding Chain Lambskin 
Item number: 222077212023
Seller ID: marcodimodena
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-SS15-CHRI...Lady-Lambskin-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/222077212023

I would also greatly appreciate knowing the Dior color of pink if possible. 

I have added some additional photos to help. (Please note there is protective plastic on the front hardware / lock.)


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> This is why I don't trust random reviews or online tips. So many people spouting things like it's a fact when in fact they know nothing (or probably bought a fake themselves and assumed authentic).



I totally agree.


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello! Thanks in advance for authenticating this bag that DH bought for me! [emoji1]
> 
> Item name: Miss Dior Sliding Chain Lambskin
> Item number: 222077212023
> Seller ID: marcodimodena
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-SS15-CHRI...Lady-Lambskin-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-/222077212023
> 
> I would also greatly appreciate knowing the Dior color of pink if possible.
> 
> I have added some additional photos to help. (Please note there is protective plastic on the front hardware / lock.)
> View attachment 3342240
> View attachment 3342241
> View attachment 3342242
> View attachment 3342243
> View attachment 3342245
> View attachment 3342250



Looks okay to me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me.


Thanks for much for the quick response!!! Would happen to have an idea of which color pink this is. The colors in the eBay ad are true


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for much for the quick response!!! Would happen to have an idea of which color pink this is. The colors in the eBay ad are true



I believe this colour is Hot Pink. The colour in this stock photo looks more vibrant and deeper than in real life.


----------



## Sparkletastic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this colour is Hot Pink. The colour in this stock photo looks more vibrant and deeper than in real life.


Woa! That's gorgeous. The photo looks like it has blue undertones and this has peach undertones.  Could this possibly be coquelicot?


----------



## gracenguyen

ThisVNchick said:


> You have to keep in mind that the bag you bought is used. It is not fresh from the boutique. What she said about the handles being stiff- that only refers to NEW LDs. I have LDs that have falling handles. They no longer stand up stiff. Any slight movement would cause them to fall to the sides. The hardware will loosen up over time with age and wear. That is a normal. Again, this is why I don't like online reviews and people giving authenticity tips. They are not always accurate and could potentially be harmful to honest sellers.



I see, thank for sharing


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Woa! That's gorgeous. The photo looks like it has blue undertones and this has peach undertones.  Could this possibly be coquelicot?



It could be, but the interior of Coquelicot is not grey; it is light pink. So I think this is more likely Hot Pink.


----------



## mn_sue

Hello everyone. 

Would really appreciate if somebody can authenticate this Diorissimo for me please. Found it from a local consignment shop. 

I hope this item is not fake since I have already put down a deposit for the bag. I can't get the serial number as the lady informed me that it's hard to get the leather tab out from the pocket and she do not want to stretch the leather.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Carteraverde

Please help me authenticate this bag. First time poster and buyer so I'd appreciate the help. Thank you!

Item name: Dior Trotter canvas mini Boston 
Item number: 201564709510
Seller ID: yotao85
Direct URL link http://www.ebay.com/itm/201564709510


----------



## lindiee

Please help me authenticate this bag!

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 291737625084
Seller ID: ovaneeva
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Lady...625084?hash=item43eceae1fc:g:AyMAAOSwiYFXE06-

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## averagejoe

mn_sue said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Would really appreciate if somebody can authenticate this Diorissimo for me please. Found it from a local consignment shop.
> 
> I hope this item is not fake since I have already put down a deposit for the bag. I can't get the serial number as the lady informed me that it's hard to get the leather tab out from the pocket and she do not want to stretch the leather.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3342879
> View attachment 3342880
> View attachment 3342881
> View attachment 3342882
> View attachment 3342883
> View attachment 3342884
> View attachment 3342885
> View attachment 3342886
> View attachment 3342887
> View attachment 3342888



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Carteraverde said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. First time poster and buyer so I'd appreciate the help. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior Trotter canvas mini Boston
> Item number: 201564709510
> Seller ID: yotao85
> Direct URL link http://www.ebay.com/itm/201564709510



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lindiee said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 291737625084
> Seller ID: ovaneeva
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Lady...625084?hash=item43eceae1fc:g:AyMAAOSwiYFXE06-
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Close-up photo of the back of the interior tag, and of the R charm, are required.


----------



## mia55

Greeting dior experts,

Wonder what you think about this bag?

Name: 100% Auth Christian Dior, Lady Dior Black Cannage Silver Studded Bag Purse!
Seller information : nikkitatexas
eBay item number:111985543334
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Greeting dior experts,
> 
> Wonder what you think about this bag?
> 
> Name: 100% Auth Christian Dior, Lady Dior Black Cannage Silver Studded Bag Purse!
> Seller information : nikkitatexas
> eBay item number:111985543334
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help



I believe this is authentic


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much, you made my day. You're amazing


----------



## Carteraverde

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, so much AJ. I was afraid to ask but now I'm thrilled I did!


----------



## allychonga

Hello there,
Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?
Item name: Lady Dior (reference 2509922)
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective (seller - DOLOR)
Direct URL link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2509922.shtml

Thanks in advanced.

Allychonga


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse

Item: Christian Dior Diorama SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
Item Number162049266692
Seller:cjconsignment4
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior...692?nav=SEARCH

Thank you in advance!


----------



## allychonga

Hi again

Hoping you can also help authenticate this Dior bag as well.Hello there,
Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?
Item name: Lady Dior (reference 2147507)
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective (seller - HELENESHOPPING)
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-large-model-lady-dior-dior-2147507.shtml

Thanks so much again!

Allychonga


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse

Item: Christian Dior Diorama SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
Item Number162049266692
Seller:cjconsignment4
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162049266692

Sorry for confusing because I quote the wrong link so I try to send to you the right one

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse 

Item: micro Dior "Diorama" cross body shoulder bag
Item number:111984707419
Seller: v.v9759
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/111984707419
Thank you in advandce!


----------



## averagejoe

Benanana said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this purse
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Diorama SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
> Item Number162049266692
> Seller:cjconsignment4
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior...692?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The link and item number don't work for some reason


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

allychonga said:


> Hi again
> 
> Hoping you can also help authenticate this Dior bag as well.Hello there,
> Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?
> Item name: Lady Dior (reference 2147507)
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective (seller - HELENESHOPPING)
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-large-model-lady-dior-dior-2147507.shtml
> 
> Thanks so much again!
> 
> Allychonga



Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Benanana said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this purse
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Diorama SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
> Item Number162049266692
> Seller:cjconsignment4
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162049266692
> 
> Sorry for confusing because I quote the wrong link so I try to send to you the right one
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Benanana said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this purse
> 
> Item: micro Dior "Diorama" cross body shoulder bag
> Item number:111984707419
> Seller: v.v9759
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/111984707419
> Thank you in advandce!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

allychonga said:


> Hello there,
> Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?
> Item name: Lady Dior (reference 2509922)
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective (seller - DOLOR)
> Direct URL link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2509922.shtml
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Allychonga



Sorry there are not enough clear pictures of various details required for authentication.


----------



## Benanana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Benanana

Thank you!


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Coul you please help me to authenticate this purse 

Item: diorama" Silver-tone Metallic Calfskin Flap Shoulder Bag
item number:15277510
Seller:/maikavalentine- tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-shoulder-bag-metallic-silver-15277510/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Benanana said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> Coul you please help me to authenticate this purse
> 
> Item: diorama" Silver-tone Metallic Calfskin Flap Shoulder Bag
> item number:15277510
> Seller:/maikavalentine- tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-shoulder-bag-metallic-silver-15277510/
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Your link doesn't bring me to the item, and the item number doesn't seem to work.


----------



## mia55

Good evening Dior experts

I'm addicted to Dior now and wondering if you can please take a look at this bag?
Also, is it possible to know the year of production of this bag if it's authentic?

Name: Lady dior
Seller information:sareldesar
eBay item number:131793981323
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...4C2fgbIrWcgVRrrWUESA0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## annie1232

Hello, I bought my first dior after having it authenticated on here and I am now looking for a black one.. I have found this on ebay and would like some help before purchasing... thank you in advance..

Item name: Authentic Dior Lady Dior Bag Black Large Lambskin Leather Silver Hardware 
Item number: 141981904108
Seller ID: ktktla 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...904108?hash=item210ec7ecec:g:n54AAOSw~oFXEDaa


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Good evening Dior experts
> 
> I'm addicted to Dior now and wondering if you can please take a look at this bag?
> Also, is it possible to know the year of production of this bag if it's authentic?
> 
> Name: Lady dior
> Seller information:sareldesar
> eBay item number:131793981323
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...4C2fgbIrWcgVRrrWUESA0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help.



I believe this is authentic, from 2005.


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hello, I bought my first dior after having it authenticated on here and I am now looking for a black one.. I have found this on ebay and would like some help before purchasing... thank you in advance..
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior Lady Dior Bag Black Large Lambskin Leather Silver Hardware
> Item number: 141981904108
> Seller ID: ktktla
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...904108?hash=item210ec7ecec:g:n54AAOSw~oFXEDaa



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## friedargh

Hi Dior experts. Could you please assist with authenticating these earrings (notwithstanding the auction has ended). 

Item: Dior Secret Cannage earrings

Seller: oursecretbox

Item number: 231923220315

Direct link:
https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/231923220315 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 2005.



Thanks so much, really appreciate your help


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this Dior bag?

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Girly Boston Bag
Item number:172173470227
Seller ID: 1welshmark
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...BY5GylqRzb8EwjSoBQ1Is%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

amychen99 said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Dior bag?
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Girly Boston Bag
> Item number:172173470227
> Seller ID: 1welshmark
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...BY5GylqRzb8EwjSoBQ1Is%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

friedargh said:


> Hi Dior experts. Could you please assist with authenticating these earrings (notwithstanding the auction has ended).
> 
> Item: Dior Secret Cannage earrings
> 
> Seller: oursecretbox
> 
> Item number: 231923220315
> 
> Direct link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/231923220315
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## fairurban

hi there! Just wondering if there are any experts here who can kindly authenticate this vintage cashmere scarf for me please? Appreciate it and thank you in advance!

Item name: VINTAGE CHRISTIAN DIOR SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE RED
Item number: 131771104331
Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CHR...t6w08KM4EHNQpNo7SUqqw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## amychen99

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you very much for the authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

fairurban said:


> hi there! Just wondering if there are any experts here who can kindly authenticate this vintage cashmere scarf for me please? Appreciate it and thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: VINTAGE CHRISTIAN DIOR SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE RED
> Item number: 131771104331
> Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CHR...t6w08KM4EHNQpNo7SUqqw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Sorry I don't know how to authenticate this vintage licensed piece. There was a lack of consistency between products that were licensed, which makes them difficult to authenticate.

Hopefully another authenticator can help you.


----------



## fairurban

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I don't know how to authenticate this vintage licensed piece. There was a lack of consistency between products that were licensed, which makes them difficult to authenticate.
> 
> Hopefully another authenticator can help you.


Hi averagejoe, no worries mate, thank you! Appreciate your time!


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
NAME: Dior lady studded
Item 152065384602
Seller 
Hmbcouturechic
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...KJHXJr98HCyLWa7KJoSro%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Pic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> NAME: Dior lady studded
> Item 152065384602
> Seller
> Hmbcouturechic
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...KJHXJr98HCyLWa7KJoSro%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Pic



I believe this is authentic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hello experts! I purchased these Dior Mystere sunnies from Sears for a great price. I am sure they are authentic as I have a black pair and I can't imagine Sears selling fakes. But I would love an expert eye to give me extra peace of mind.

Thank you


----------



## tsuarsawan

Good evening all,

Would appreciate if you can authenticate this Dior soft.
TIA


NAME: Dior Soft
Item 131799249535
Seller vnexport2012
Link
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...Q%2FC4l9tyJdZwdibv1Ug%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hello experts! I purchased these Dior Mystere sunnies from Sears for a great price. I am sure they are authentic as I have a black pair and I can't imagine Sears selling fakes. But I would love an expert eye to give me extra peace of mind.
> 
> Thank you



I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tsuarsawan said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Would appreciate if you can authenticate this Dior soft.
> TIA
> 
> 
> NAME: Dior Soft
> Item 131799249535
> Seller vnexport2012
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...Q%2FC4l9tyJdZwdibv1Ug%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Clear detailed pictures of the front and back of the interior leather tag are required for authentication.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic



Thanks as usual AJ! &#128515;


----------



## mn_sue

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you.


----------



## jjso27

Hello,
could you help authenticate this bag?

Item name: Lady Dior Mini / Small
Item number: 262424305171 
Seller ID: minouxouz
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/262424305171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!
I'm new to this brand.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bujuy

Good morning fellow Dior Lovers!

Could you please help me authenticate this item?

Item name:
Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Black Canvas Large Tote Bag With Charms

Item number:
11177167308

Seller ID:
adoredinjapan

Direct URL link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ms-/111771673088?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Thank you!!


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all,

Would be great if you could please help me authenticate this Diorissimo from a private seller. Many thanks! 

Item name: Navy Diorissimo
Online reseller name: - 
Direct URL link: -


----------



## averagejoe

jjso27 said:


> Hello,
> could you help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini / Small
> Item number: 262424305171
> Seller ID: minouxouz
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/262424305171?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!
> I'm new to this brand.



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bujuy said:


> Good morning fellow Dior Lovers!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item name:
> Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Black Canvas Large Tote Bag With Charms
> 
> Item number:
> 11177167308
> 
> Seller ID:
> adoredinjapan
> 
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ms-/111771673088?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> Thank you!!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would be great if you could please help me authenticate this Diorissimo from a private seller. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Navy Diorissimo
> Online reseller name: -
> Direct URL link: -



Sorry I cannot tell from the pics provided, as the Diorissimo is difficult to authenticate and this one has some details that look a bit different that may be attributed to wear and tear, or something else.


----------



## bujuy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



I appreciate it


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot tell from the pics provided, as the Diorissimo is difficult to authenticate and this one has some details that look a bit different that may be attributed to wear and tear, or something else.



Hi averagejoe,

Many thanks for your reply! Would there be any additional pictures that I could request for that would help to authenticate the bag? 

Thanks once again!


----------



## ak3

Hello,

I really need help with this one, its a great value and I would really appreciate help. With this 

Item name:
CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Lady Dior Mini Crossbody Bag

Item number:11167271

Seller ID:yoogis closet

Direct URL link:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ather-lady-dior-mini-crossbody-bag-65442.html

Thank you so very much!


----------



## wrms

I bought these 'technologic' sunglasses off of otticanet so they should be authentic, but for being brand new, there are some imperfections. For instance, the corner of the '7' on left arm is already faded off and the 'CD' on the right nose piece is extremely faint when compared to the left one.

I also remembered the lenses slightly more reflective when I was trying them on in-store, but looking back on that, it could just be that the store was more bright with direct lighting to my face...

Anyways, thanks for the help.


----------



## merorita

Hello!  I have also just purchased a pair of Dior Technologics from otticanet and wanted to confirm the authenticity of the sunglasses.  I have already noticed the case that the sunglasses came with are different from the ones given to you at Nordstrom.  Both arms also read "Christian Dior" on both sides (the pair I have from Nordstrom read Christian Dior on one side and Dior Technologic on the other side).  Not sure how important either of these details matter.  Thank you!


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.




Thank you! Just wondering but are there any blatant things I can look for when buying lady Dior bags to authenticate? I'm addicted. [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Thank you! Just wondering but are there any blatant things I can look for when buying lady Dior bags to authenticate? I'm addicted. [emoji7]



Nothing really stands out, because different counterfeiters produce different fakes. There is not one feature that can distinguish if a Lady Dior is real or fake. 

It's best to post pictures here for us to give an opinion. We judge on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## averagejoe

merorita said:


> Hello!  I have also just purchased a pair of Dior Technologics from otticanet and wanted to confirm the authenticity of the sunglasses.  I have already noticed the case that the sunglasses came with are different from the ones given to you at Nordstrom.  Both arms also read "Christian Dior" on both sides (the pair I have from Nordstrom read Christian Dior on one side and Dior Technologic on the other side).  Not sure how important either of these details matter.  Thank you!



They should not say Christian Dior on both sides. I am concerned that these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> I bought these 'technologic' sunglasses off of otticanet so they should be authentic, but for being brand new, there are some imperfections. For instance, the corner of the '7' on left arm is already faded off and the 'CD' on the right nose piece is extremely faint when compared to the left one.
> 
> I also remembered the lenses slightly more reflective when I was trying them on in-store, but looking back on that, it could just be that the store was more bright with direct lighting to my face...
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the help.
> 
> View attachment 3352679
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352680
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352682
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352684



They look fine to me, and it may have been the lighting that made the lenses look more reflective. Perhaps these sunglasses have been returned before (?) which may explain why there is a bit of wear on the glasses.


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really need help with this one, its a great value and I would really appreciate help. With this
> 
> Item name:
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Lady Dior Mini Crossbody Bag
> 
> Item number:11167271
> 
> Seller ID:yoogis closet
> 
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ather-lady-dior-mini-crossbody-bag-65442.html
> 
> Thank you so very much!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## merorita

averagejoe said:


> They should not say Christian Dior on both sides. I am concerned that these are fake.


Thank you!! 
I was a bit suspicious when I saw it said "Christian Dior" on both sides so thank you for confirming for me.  How odd that the post directly above me received an authentic pair of Dior Technologic from otticanet.


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you sooo much! It cost with coupon $345 (from $395), so I'm very happy with your ruling


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> Nothing really stands out, because different counterfeiters produce different fakes. There is not one feature that can distinguish if a Lady Dior is real or fake.
> 
> 
> 
> It's best to post pictures here for us to give an opinion. We judge on a case-by-case basis.




Oh okay thank you. I was just curious as a lot of them seem to look different. I was planning on buying the one I'd posted but I was concerned it might be fake because the price was a little low


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Black Leather Shoulder Bag "Lady Dior"
Item number: 131795976365
Seller ID: hrob1230 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...AUtooF9Q2%2F3BYC1ErQM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Black Leather Shoulder Bag "Lady Dior"
> Item number: 131795976365
> Seller ID: hrob1230
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...AUtooF9Q2%2F3BYC1ErQM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I believe this is authentic


----------



## SQ23

Hello, 
I have been trying to find this wallet on chain forever, would you be so kind as to authenticate it?  Many thanks in advance!

Item name: Diorissimo Rencontre wallet
Online reseller name:  Labels Most Wanted
Direct URL link:
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...rissimo-rencontre-wallet-chain-purse-receipt/


----------



## ThisVNchick

SQ23 said:


> Hello,
> I have been trying to find this wallet on chain forever, would you be so kind as to authenticate it?  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Diorissimo Rencontre wallet
> Online reseller name:  Labels Most Wanted
> Direct URL link:
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...rissimo-rencontre-wallet-chain-purse-receipt/




Looks good.


----------



## SQ23

ThisVNchick said:


> Looks good.



Thank you so much! Really appreciate it!


----------



## annie1232

Hi, I'm in love with this bag but not sure on authenticity would you be able to confirm if it is genuine or not?

Christian Dior "lady Dior" black patent medium bag
Item number: 111995860253
Seller id: theop123456
https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/111995860253 

Thank you!


----------



## qlvernn

qlvernn said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply! Would there be any additional pictures that I could request for that would help to authenticate the bag?
> 
> Thanks once again!



Hi averagejoe, 

Could I check if pictures of the tag with the code inside the bag would help? Do let me know if there are any additional pictures which may help authenticate the bag. Many thanks!


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi,

I need some help with this one:

Item name: Dior So Real 48MM Pantos Reflected Sunglasses MSRP: $560.00
Item number: 381625382839
Seller ID: 333goldkings
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-So-Rea...382839?hash=item58daa537b7:g:7BQAAOSw3mpXLMwx

TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

Amsterdam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help with this one:
> 
> Item name: Dior So Real 48MM Pantos Reflected Sunglasses MSRP: $560.00
> Item number: 381625382839
> Seller ID: 333goldkings
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-So-Rea...382839?hash=item58daa537b7:g:7BQAAOSw3mpXLMwx
> 
> TIA!



I believe these are fake


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hi, I'm in love with this bag but not sure on authenticity would you be able to confirm if it is genuine or not?
> 
> Christian Dior "lady Dior" black patent medium bag
> Item number: 111995860253
> Seller id: theop123456
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/111995860253
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could I check if pictures of the tag with the code inside the bag would help? Do let me know if there are any additional pictures which may help authenticate the bag. Many thanks!



A picture like that may help although I still may not be able to tell for sure if it is real or fake after seeing the tag.


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake




Phew!!!!! Thank you! I'm glad I didn't purchase before posting here! Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## namphan

is it real or fake, anyone can help me ?


----------



## namphan

is it real or fake, can anyone help me plss


----------



## mia55

Greetings,

Wonder if you can take a look at this bag? Also, if it's authentic could you please let me know the year of manufacture?

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-timeless-tote-bag-beige-14491786/

Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## averagejoe

namphan said:


> is it real or fake, anyone can help me ?





namphan said:


> is it real or fake, can anyone help me plss



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Wonder if you can take a look at this bag? Also, if it's authentic could you please let me know the year of manufacture?
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-timeless-tote-bag-beige-14491786/
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help.



I don't know why some pictures look like they were taken of a computer screen image, but the bag in the pictures is authentic. The bag was made in 2012.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I don't know why some pictures look like they were taken of a computer screen image, but the bag in the pictures is authentic. The bag was made in 2012.



Thanks so much for taking a look at it, appreciate your help. Since, I already bought the bag, will it be ok if I post my pics after i receive it ?

Thanks again and have a great weekend.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look at it, appreciate your help. Since, I already bought the bag, will it be ok if I post my pics after i receive it ?
> 
> Thanks again and have a great weekend.



Of course! Just post them here for a second look.

Have a good weekend as well!


----------



## namphan

Item: Lady dior Quilted Ruffle trim bag

Link: http://www2.phomuaban.vn/index.php?mod=detail&cat=1122&storeid=60320&id=985444&d=1462971029&mt=1

HELP ME !!


----------



## sugaryblue

Dear Dior Experts

Would you be able to help me to authenticate this zipped shopping bag?

Is it normal that the dior charm spells 'D1OR' instead?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## mywmy

Hello TPF authenticators,

Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag for me? I really appreciate it.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag Purse Black Leather Large Gold Hardware Cannage
Item number: 282026937109
Seller ID: acne_febriak
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...937109?hash=item41aa1d8b15:g:~VIAAOSwrXdXKfmo


----------



## averagejoe

sugaryblue said:


> Dear Dior Experts
> 
> Would you be able to help me to authenticate this zipped shopping bag?
> 
> Is it normal that the dior charm spells 'D1OR' instead?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



The "i" doesn't come with the dot at the top, if that's what you're asking. It's not a "1". It's an "i".

I believe your Dior Soft is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> Hello TPF authenticators,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag for me? I really appreciate it.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag Purse Black Leather Large Gold Hardware Cannage
> Item number: 282026937109
> Seller ID: acne_febriak
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...937109?hash=item41aa1d8b15:g:~VIAAOSwrXdXKfmo



Can you please request a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

namphan said:


> Item: Lady dior Quilted Ruffle trim bag
> 
> Link: http://www2.phomuaban.vn/index.php?mod=detail&cat=1122&storeid=60320&id=985444&d=1462971029&mt=1
> 
> HELP ME !!



I have already evaluated this bag. Did you not see my reply to your post?


----------



## sugaryblue

averagejoe said:


> The "i" doesn't come with the dot at the top, if that's what you're asking. It's not a "1". It's an "i".
> 
> I believe your Dior Soft is authentic.



Thank you Averagejoe &#128522; Appreciate your help and explanation


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> Can you please request a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms? Thanks!



Thank you so much for getting back to me. I have requested for the additional pic and will post that here once I get it.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this Dior Lady? 
Item number/seller n/a
Seller/link private Facebook seller
Thanks in advance!


----------



## joml

More photos 




Would really appreciate your opinion on this. Thanks so much!


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
NAME: lady Dior
ITEM 272238545272
Seller zachricher
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CD-Christia...545272?hash=item3f62ae8978:g:jBwAAOSw9~RXJBtG


----------



## zouats

Pre-owned sunglasses, not certain about the authenticity. Thanks if you guys can help!

Item: Dior So Real Sunglasses
Reseller: Inseller
Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/a...dior-black-so-real-round-sunglasses-5340.html


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi 

I'm hunting around for a panarea (old version) and am quite keen on this one - appreciate feedback on its authenticity so I have some comfort in purchasing it?

Thanks in advance!!

Item name:  Christian Dior Purple Cannage Coated Canvas Tote Handbag
Item no: 322104556470
Seller: onquestyle
Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/322104556470


----------



## mywmy

Hello averagejoe and the TPF authenticators,

Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag for me before I purchase it? I truly appreciate it.

Item name: Brand New Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Lambskin Large Tote Lady Dior Bag
Item number: 262431720827
Seller ID: heleneand80
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431720827?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mywmy

mywmy said:


> Hello averagejoe and the TPF authenticators,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag for me before I purchase it? I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Item name: Brand New Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Lambskin Large Tote Lady Dior Bag
> Item number: 262431720827
> Seller ID: heleneand80
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431720827?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



And here is a pic of the back of the leather label behind the charm.


----------



## averagejoe

joml said:


> Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this Dior Lady?
> Item number/seller n/a
> Seller/link private Facebook seller
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3357594
> View attachment 3357595
> View attachment 3357596
> View attachment 3357597
> View attachment 3357599
> View attachment 3357600
> View attachment 3357601
> View attachment 3357602
> View attachment 3357603
> View attachment 3357604





joml said:


> More photos
> View attachment 3357608
> View attachment 3357610
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate your opinion on this. Thanks so much!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> And here is a pic of the back of the leather label behind the charm.



Can you please request a photo of the R charm? As well, is there a way that you can attach a bigger photo of the back of the leather circle behind the charms, because the one that is currently attached is too small?


----------



## averagejoe

zouats said:


> Pre-owned sunglasses, not certain about the authenticity. Thanks if you guys can help!
> 
> Item: Dior So Real Sunglasses
> Reseller: Inseller
> Link: https://www.inseller.com/en/women/a...dior-black-so-real-round-sunglasses-5340.html



I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jennifurchua said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hunting around for a panarea (old version) and am quite keen on this one - appreciate feedback on its authenticity so I have some comfort in purchasing it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Purple Cannage Coated Canvas Tote Handbag
> Item no: 322104556470
> Seller: onquestyle
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/322104556470



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> NAME: lady Dior
> ITEM 272238545272
> Seller zachricher
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CD-Christia...545272?hash=item3f62ae8978:g:jBwAAOSw9~RXJBtG



I believe this is authentic


----------



## zouats

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic



Great news, thank you :urock:


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> Can you please request a photo of the R charm? As well, is there a way that you can attach a bigger photo of the back of the leather circle behind the charms, because the one that is currently attached is too small?



I am sorry averagejoe. The seller does not want to send the additional pics. Can you authenticate it without the abovementioned pics? I would really appreciate it if you could as I am very much interested in the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> I am sorry averagejoe. The seller does not want to send the additional pics. Can you authenticate it without the abovementioned pics? I would really appreciate it if you could as I am very much interested in the bag.



Sorry I cannot give a definite answer without such pictures.

For an item worth so much money, you should be getting all of the pictures that you request.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot give a definite answer without such pictures.
> 
> For an item worth so much money, you should be getting all of the pictures that you request.



Thank you averagejoe. I will look for another seller for the bag then.


----------



## joml

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thanks so much!!


----------



## mywmy

mywmy said:


> I am sorry averagejoe. The seller does not want to send the additional pics. Can you authenticate it without the abovementioned pics? I would really appreciate it if you could as I am very much interested in the bag.



Averagejoe, if your don't mind, could you look at these pics?


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> Can you please request a photo of the R charm? As well, is there a way that you can attach a bigger photo of the back of the leather circle behind the charms, because the one that is currently attached is too small?



Here are the additional pictures that you requested. Hope that this helps with the authentication process.

Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> Here are the additional pictures that you requested. Hope that this helps with the authentication process.
> 
> Thank you so much.



The pictures are still really small but I would say that the bag is most likely authentic in my opinion, although I cannot be 100% sure due to the size of the pictures.


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> The pictures are still really small but I would say that the bag is most likely authentic in my opinion, although I cannot be 100% sure due to the size of the pictures.



Thank you averagejoe. Let me try to see what I can do to make it bigger


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> The pictures are still really small but I would say that the bag is most likely authentic in my opinion, although I cannot be 100% sure due to the size of the pictures.



Is this better for you to authenticate?


----------



## jennifurchua

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> Is this better for you to authenticate?



They are the same size on the my screen as the photos before.


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> They are the same size on the my screen as the photos before.



Sorry about that. Thank you so very much for giving me your opinion about the Lady Dior.


----------



## Confusedhand

Can you help authenticate this bag?
Item name: Lady Dior Monogram patent leather
Item number:291761680016
Seller ID:highcarat2015
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/291761680016 
Additional picture in attachment 
Thanks!


----------



## Confusedhand

One more pic


----------



## kathimarkova

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...7EJTLx0JGLXCmbOjQqFwo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

If you need more pictures let me know, as i have bag with me


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Kindly help me. Kindly authenticate thIs Dios sunglasses. Thank you!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Dior*


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Amortentia

Can somebody authenticate this for me please? I already bought it lol:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252390162122?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Yiinidoll

Can you please authenticate this bag I just purchased?

Item name: Christian Lady Quilt Leather Medium Hot Pink Tote Bag
Online reseller name: HerBag
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-quilted-lambskin-lady-tote-bag-hot-pink-13457971/

Here's a pictures of the card.... Serial number inside the bag is 13-BO-1122


----------



## Wafabd

Can someone please authenticate this 

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Leather Cannage Granville Polochon Blue

Online reseller name:allasell

Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311616566763?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
Name: detective
Item 322112086184
Seller 
Ehpremji

LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-d...086184?hash=item4aff6060a8:g:stwAAOSwB9xXO1bu


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
ITEM NAME: gaucho
Item no 131813718536
Seller id  itsy-bidsy thrifsy 
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/131813718536?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Young1987

dear Average Joe,

Could you authenticate this bag for me? I bought it a while ago from an extremely trusted consignment store, but when I listed it on eBay, it was removed because someone flagged it as fake. I would be utterly shocked if it isn't real. Please help! Thank you so much.


----------



## Young1987

Here are a couple more photos


----------



## annie1232

Hi there, I found another bag on the app Depop I'm yet to purchase but it looks very real to me and I purchased a bag from this seller before. Any help would be much appreciated as this bag is lovely


----------



## Crayola

Hello Experts,

Please help me authenticate this Dior Trente handbag.  Hope to hear from you soon.

Thank you so much!


----------



## annie1232

I've added some more photos 





annie1232 said:


> Hi there, I found another bag on the app Depop I'm yet to purchase but it looks very real to me and I purchased a bag from this seller before. Any help would be much appreciated as this bag is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364162
> View attachment 3364163
> View attachment 3364164
> View attachment 3364166


----------



## averagejoe

Confusedhand said:


> Can you help authenticate this bag?
> Item name: Lady Dior Monogram patent leather
> Item number:291761680016
> Seller ID:highcarat2015
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/291761680016
> Additional picture in attachment
> Thanks!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

kathimarkova said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...7EJTLx0JGLXCmbOjQqFwo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> If you need more pictures let me know, as i have bag with me



A larger, clear picture of the interior tag with the Christian Dior logo is needed.


----------



## averagejoe

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Kindly help me. Kindly authenticate thIs Dios sunglasses. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3361428
> 
> View attachment 3361429
> 
> View attachment 3361430
> 
> View attachment 3361432
> 
> View attachment 3361433
> 
> View attachment 3361434



I believe these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Amortentia said:


> Can somebody authenticate this for me please? I already bought it lol:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252390162122?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Yiinidoll said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag I just purchased?
> 
> Item name: Christian Lady Quilt Leather Medium Hot Pink Tote Bag
> Online reseller name: HerBag
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-quilted-lambskin-lady-tote-bag-hot-pink-13457971/
> 
> Here's a pictures of the card.... Serial number inside the bag is 13-BO-1122



A clear photo of the back of the interior tag, back of the leather tag behind the DIOR charms, and of the lining is required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Wafabd said:


> Can someone please authenticate this
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Leather Cannage Granville Polochon Blue
> 
> Online reseller name:allasell
> 
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311616566763?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> Name: detective
> Item 322112086184
> Seller
> Ehpremji
> 
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-d...086184?hash=item4aff6060a8:g:stwAAOSwB9xXO1bu



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> ITEM NAME: gaucho
> Item no 131813718536
> Seller id  itsy-bidsy thrifsy
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/131813718536?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Young1987 said:


> Here are a couple more photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363239
> View attachment 3363240



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> I've added some more photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364407
> View attachment 3364408
> View attachment 3364409
> View attachment 3364410
> View attachment 3364411
> View attachment 3364412





Crayola said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Dior Trente handbag.  Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Thank you so much!



I believe both are authentic.


----------



## Crayola

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic.


I truly appreciate your quick reply.  By the way, do you know the retail price of this trente handbag?  Also, does the "L" on the bottom of the date code mean anything?  Thank you once again


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake.




Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Crayola said:


> I truly appreciate your quick reply.  By the way, do you know the retail price of this trente handbag?  Also, does the "L" on the bottom of the date code mean anything?  Thank you once again



I don't know what the L means, sorry. As for the Trente, it's was $1950 USD for the non-Cannage versions when it was first released. This particular version was a bit pricier given the pony-finish calfskin around the opening, so it was probably $2100.


----------



## Crayola

Thank you so much for your information


----------



## Young1987

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, AverageJoe! You are wonderful! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PhoebeBuffay

Hi, could you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? I'm posting from my phone, just in case the attachments didn't work, the pictures are also upladed here - thank you very much http://imgur.com/a/Erdm0


----------



## dixiequeen713

Can I get some help authenticating this bag?
Item name: Silver Cannage Quilted Leather Christian Dior
Direct URL link: https://bnc.lt/m/r452AYY9Et


----------



## Tahani1015

How do I post on this forum? Any help? Thank you


----------



## Willowbarb

Tahani1015 said:


> How do I post on this forum? Any help? Thank you



If you read Page 1 of the thread it sets out what you have to do


----------



## Tahani1015

Good day, I have purchased a vintage Christian Dior from an estate sale. I was hoping someone here could help me to authenticate. Excuse my  ignorance if I am not posting correctly. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Willowbarb

Tahani1015 said:


> Good day, I have purchased a vintage Christian Dior from an estate sale. I was hoping someone here could help me to authenticate. Excuse my  ignorance if I am not posting correctly. Thank you in advance for your help.



In order to upload pictures you have to choose the 'advanced' post option. Then if you click on the exclamation mark it will take you to the manage your attachments screen, where you can upload the photographs requested on Page 1. Once you have uploaded them clicking once more on the exclamation mark in your post will enable you to include them. 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## mia55

Hello experts,

I'm totally bitten by lady Dior bug and will appreciate if you can take a look at this bag.

Name: lady Dior
Pics:attached

If it's authentic would you mind letting me know the year of manufacture as well?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## mia55

More pics 

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

PhoebeBuffay said:


> Hi, could you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? I'm posting from my phone, just in case the attachments didn't work, the pictures are also upladed here - thank you very much http://imgur.com/a/Erdm0



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I'm totally bitten by lady Dior bug and will appreciate if you can take a look at this bag.
> 
> Name: lady Dior
> Pics:attached
> 
> If it's authentic would you mind letting me know the year of manufacture as well?
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> View attachment 3365289
> View attachment 3365290
> View attachment 3365291
> View attachment 3365292
> View attachment 3365293
> View attachment 3365294
> View attachment 3365295
> View attachment 3365297
> View attachment 3365298
> View attachment 3365299





mia55 said:


> More pics
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365300
> View attachment 3365301



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

dixiequeen713 said:


> Can I get some help authenticating this bag?
> Item name: Silver Cannage Quilted Leather Christian Dior
> Direct URL link: https://bnc.lt/m/r452AYY9Et



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tahani1015 said:


> Good day, I have purchased a vintage Christian Dior from an estate sale. I was hoping someone here could help me to authenticate. Excuse my  ignorance if I am not posting correctly. Thank you in advance for your help.



Do you have any pictures of the logo embossing inside the bag?


----------



## PhoebeBuffay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you very much, I really appreciate your help. I'm actually completely fascinated by your skills in here!


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



OMG, thanks so much. I'll start the return ASAP.


----------



## Tahani1015

averagejoe said:


> Do you have any pictures of the logo embossing inside the bag?


Thank you so much for your help. This bag is really old and seems the gold logo that is usually used perhaps wore off over time. So to answer your question NO. The only logo is the CD on the front.


----------



## Tahani1015

Tahani1015 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. This bag is really old and seems the gold logo that is usually used perhaps wore off over time. So to answer your question NO. The only logo is the CD on the front.


FYI : I purchased the bag over 2 months ago and have tried to locate an identical one. Finally, decided to ask for help. To clarify it has very nice leather. stitching is good, zipper pull does not have cd logo, but has weird shape and inner liner is black with xx and wavy lines. hope this helps a bit. thanks again,


----------



## sheep3886

Hi Dior expert,

Can you please help me authenticate this dior.  Which year is this from? Thanks !!!

Item: AUTH Christian Dior Red Leather Studded Lady Tote Bag
Item number: 272253431567
Seller ID: designerdaze11
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Christian-Dior-Red-Leather-Studded-Lady-Tote-Bag-/272253431567?nav=SEARCH


----------



## averagejoe

sheep3886 said:


> Hi Dior expert,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this dior.  Which year is this from? Thanks !!!
> 
> Item: AUTH Christian Dior Red Leather Studded Lady Tote Bag
> Item number: 272253431567
> Seller ID: designerdaze11
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Christian-Dior-Red-Leather-Studded-Lady-Tote-Bag-/272253431567?nav=SEARCH



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tahani1015 said:


> FYI : I purchased the bag over 2 months ago and have tried to locate an identical one. Finally, decided to ask for help. To clarify it has very nice leather. stitching is good, zipper pull does not have cd logo, but has weird shape and inner liner is black with xx and wavy lines. hope this helps a bit. thanks again,



Sorry I cannot say for sure based on these details. Maybe you should check if the leather is real. If it is, then it is more likely an authentic vintage Dior.


----------



## Tahani1015

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot say for sure based on these details. Maybe you should check if the leather is real. If it is, then it is more likely an authentic vintage Dior.


Thanks again, for all your help. Is there anything else I can provide to authenticate? better pics? I do believe the leather to be real? Can you say is this vintage or would it be an antique with this type of interior? I sincerely appreciate you help.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi experts,

Can you help me with this one?

I keep saying no more purchase but I cant stop 


Item: Dior mini lady dior baby pink caviar leather
Item number: 
Seller ID: cutiepiefashion2016
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112010083395

Iam asking the seller for more pictures. Cheers


----------



## Wafabd

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you  
I was outbid on it but maybe next time


----------



## Loli100

I'm new to this post. I was wondering if anyone could look at these pics and tell me if the Lady Dior is real or not and also what type of material. Person selling it does not have an authentication card or receipt but claims they purchased it at a boutique. The asking price is so low I have my doubts. Person doesn't even remember official color name of purse or what type of leather. When I asked their response was "It feels like leathe".  ???? Help.


----------



## Loli100

2nd photo


----------



## Loli100

3rd photo


----------



## Loli100

4th and final photo.    I thank you in advance for your expertise.


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
NAME: Dior cannage
Item 172216320208
Seller I'd  mapinks-2012


LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-la...Bo3FXRoeJZrChP%2F8jgo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

Loli100 said:


> 4th and final photo.    I thank you in advance for your expertise.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> NAME: Dior cannage
> Item 172216320208
> Seller I'd  mapinks-2012
> 
> 
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-la...Bo3FXRoeJZrChP%2F8jgo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can you help me with this one?
> 
> I keep saying no more purchase but I cant stop
> 
> 
> Item: Dior mini lady dior baby pink caviar leather
> Item number:
> Seller ID: cutiepiefashion2016
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112010083395
> 
> Iam asking the seller for more pictures. Cheers



I believe that this bag is fake.


----------



## mia55

Good evening experts,

Can you please take a look at his bag? Also, if it's authentic would you mind letting me know the year of manufacture as well?

Name: Christian Dior Black 'Lady Dior' Leather Small Bag/Purse w/DIOR Charms/Strap
Seller information: dreamclosetli 
eBay item number:262461453480
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262461453480?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## larasum

Hello, 
I am the BUYER from this shoes. I have received IT yesterday and i have no good feeling about this shoes. I think Its Fake Dior.
The Seller have written  in  eBay Discription that Its italien Size 39, but I have received Size 38. Normally  I have My Size 39 and this Dior shoes fits  me.
Please help me to authenticate these Dior shoes.
Many thanks in advance.

Item Name:
Original DIOR Turnschuhe Sneaker 39 Weiß Rosa Fusion Slip-On Slipper White NEU

Seller ID:kagainhh

Item Number: 152073323209

URL:  http://www.ebay.at/itm/152073323209...a33461b6743&bu=43956489241&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## larasum

More Photos:


----------



## Loli100

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you kindly. I'm not used to seeing Lady Diors in a design other then cannage. I think that is the reason why I was attracted to the simplicity of this yellow bag. Thanks again.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks!

Item Name: Soft Lady Dior (?)
Seller: *theflyingcrab*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371641936019?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Would you also know from what year this is? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Yogurtcat

Hello,

Can you please take a look at his bag? I recently purchased it but now I'm fretting because the authenticity card I received looks super beat up and doesn't have the point of sales on it or anything like that  

Name: Micro Dior "Diorama" Clutch Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Seller information: v.v9759
eBay item number:111984707419
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111984707419?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

The authenticity card I received: 
puu.sh/pc9Tj/08fdb81c73.png


----------



## gracenguyen

Thanks AJ.

2 bags and still couldn't identify which is genuine one . 

Jeasous! Thats price is so expensive for fake bag!!!


----------



## smoothbaby

Hi Dior Experts,

I have sudden impulse for Dior Granville.

Found this at ebay at good price. Is it authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...462022?hash=item1a12cb48c6:g:eXMAAOSwDuJW0lJh

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Aelfaerie

Hi Dior experts, could you take a look at this wallet? Thank you!

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/67933/


----------



## llyymyc

Hi Dior experts can anyone help to tell if this is authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

larasum said:


> Hello,
> I am the BUYER from this shoes. I have received IT yesterday and i have no good feeling about this shoes. I think Its Fake Dior.
> The Seller have written  in  eBay Discription that Its italien Size 39, but I have received Size 38. Normally  I have My Size 39 and this Dior shoes fits  me.
> Please help me to authenticate these Dior shoes.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:
> Original DIOR Turnschuhe Sneaker 39 Weiß Rosa Fusion Slip-On Slipper White NEU
> 
> Seller ID:kagainhh
> 
> Item Number: 152073323209
> 
> URL:  http://www.ebay.at/itm/152073323209...a33461b6743&bu=43956489241&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu



Unfortunately I am not as familiar with various details of these shoes so these are beyond me. 

Hopefully another member can help you.

If these are authentic, perhaps the sizes run differently for the Fusion sneakers than regular pumps and flats (?).


----------



## averagejoe

llyymyc said:


> Hi Dior experts can anyone help to tell if this is authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3370710
> View attachment 3370711
> View attachment 3370712
> View attachment 3370717
> View attachment 3370718
> View attachment 3370722



Diorissimo bags are difficult to authenticate, and in this case, it is even harder because it has a Made in France stamp. I'm not saying that it is fake, but I usually see Made in Italy Dior bags.

Maybe another member can give a more informed opinion about this bag's authenticity.


----------



## averagejoe

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi Dior experts, could you take a look at this wallet? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/67933/



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

smoothbaby said:


> Hi Dior Experts,
> 
> I have sudden impulse for Dior Granville.
> 
> Found this at ebay at good price. Is it authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...462022?hash=item1a12cb48c6:g:eXMAAOSwDuJW0lJh
> 
> Thanks a lot !



Not enough photos. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

helenyg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please take a look at his bag? I recently purchased it but now I'm fretting because the authenticity card I received looks super beat up and doesn't have the point of sales on it or anything like that
> 
> Name: Micro Dior "Diorama" Clutch Crossbody Shoulder Bag
> Seller information: v.v9759
> eBay item number:111984707419
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111984707419?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> The authenticity card I received:
> puu.sh/pc9Tj/08fdb81c73.png



I believe this is authentic. The authenticity card for small leather goods is supposed to look like this. It's different from the one that comes with the purses/handbags.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Soft Lady Dior (?)
> Seller: *theflyingcrab*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371641936019?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Would you also know from what year this is?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I believe this is authentic, from 2006.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Good evening experts,
> 
> Can you please take a look at his bag? Also, if it's authentic would you mind letting me know the year of manufacture as well?
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Black 'Lady Dior' Leather Small Bag/Purse w/DIOR Charms/Strap
> Seller information: dreamclosetli
> eBay item number:262461453480
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262461453480?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much for your help



I believe this is authentic, from 2007.


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 2006.




Thanks so much!!


----------



## Yogurtcat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The authenticity card for small leather goods is supposed to look like this. It's different from the one that comes with the purses/handbags.


Thank you so much!!  Now I can rest with ease haha


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Hi ladies, wondering if anyone could help me. I came across this listing for a small Lady Dior and would like some advice.

Name: Dior Mini "Lady Dior" baby pink caviar leather

Seller: cutiepiefashion2016

Item number: 112010083395

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112010083395

Please advise what additional pictures i need to ask for as i don't know if the pictures on the listing are enough. Thank you &#128521;


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Gucci_mamma said:


> Hi ladies, wondering if anyone could help me. I came across this listing for a small Lady Dior and would like some advice.
> 
> Name: Dior Mini "Lady Dior" baby pink caviar leather
> 
> Seller: cutiepiefashion2016
> 
> Item number: 112010083395
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112010083395
> 
> Please advise what additional pictures i need to ask for as i don't know if the pictures on the listing are enough. Thank you &#128521;



I just authenticated previously. I believe this bag is fake.


----------



## Gucci_mamma

averagejoe said:


> I just authenticated previously. I believe this bag is fake.



Thanks for replying.....i thought it maybe fake due to the price. &#128521;


----------



## llyymyc

averagejoe said:


> Diorissimo bags are difficult to authenticate, and in this case, it is even harder because it has a Made in France stamp. I'm not saying that it is fake, but I usually see Made in Italy Dior bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe another member can give a more informed opinion about this bag's authenticity.




Anyone else who can help shed few thoughts on this one? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shibainu

Please help me authenticate this bag:

Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Bag Black Leather Italy Vintage JT03902

Seller: brand_jfa (20177)

Item number: 231963736659

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...736659?hash=item36021dba53:g:HZkAAOSwmtJXTn0V

Thanks very much


----------



## larasum

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I am not as familiar with various details of these shoes so these are beyond me.
> 
> Hopefully another member can help you.
> 
> If these are authentic, perhaps the sizes run differently for the Fusion sneakers than regular pumps and flats (?).



Can anybody help me ? Please experts!!!!
 I like this Dior  sneaker  shoes very much, but if Its Fake I  want send It back to Seller immidiatly. 
Thank You in Advance!


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 2007.



Thanks so much, appreciate your help


----------



## Aelfaerie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much!


----------



## SARANDREU

It looks authentic


----------



## Daliana

Hello! Can u please help to authenticate this lady Dior medium. Will be very thankful. By the way, I made a couple of different photos of made in table as it is written in gold color and difficult to catch right position.


----------



## Daliana

And a little bit more


----------



## Daliana




----------



## misstimmy

Dear Dior experts, i'm still new to purseforum. Apologies if posting incorrectly. Please authenticate this Dior bag

Item name: Polochon Granville violet with gold hardware
Seller name: minisweet brandname
Link: no link, it's from a shop at Up community Mall, rama 3 Thailand

Thanks!

Not sure why cant post pictures all at once. Will post one by one then. Sorry!


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 2


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 3


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 4


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 5


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 6


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 7


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 8


----------



## misstimmy

Picture 9


----------



## misstimmy

And last


----------



## loveluxethings

Hey could you please authenticate this Lady Dior Mini bag and are you also able to tell me what year and month this bag is from? I couldn't figure it out from the serial number. Thank you very much! And apologise if I haven't posted correctly, I am not sure why my pictures are coming up upside down when I preview them as when I open the file on my computer it is fine.


----------



## loveluxethings

continued...










Thanks again


----------



## Givenchy18

Item name: Medium Rose Poudre Diorama Bag
Online reseller name: DesignerCloset
Direct URL link: http://trsy.co/15007363

Everything looks right to me, but the hardware on the lock looks a little iffy[emoji32]


----------



## Farahm

Hi
Can you please authenticate this dior bag for me
Thank you in advance 

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## mia55

Greeting averagejoe,

Would you mind taking a look at this bag?

Name: Dior Lady Dior top handle bag in black quilted fabric
Seller information: clmrowan
eBay item number:231957279422
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-D...1LqyYPDXLI4M1cT2IhjTw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

My pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/albums/72157668957802652

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## smoothbaby

Hi averagejoe,

Please help me to authenticate this before I make my purchase.

Item name: Dior Granville
Online reseller name: Tradesy (bag listed by Co Co Sun Closet)
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-chriatian-granville-satchel-fuschia-14429095/?tref=category

This is from 2014 collection?


Thanks !!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Daliana said:


> Hello! Can u please help to authenticate this lady Dior medium. Will be very thankful. By the way, I made a couple of different photos of made in table as it is written in gold color and difficult to catch right position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373123
> View attachment 3373124
> View attachment 3373125
> View attachment 3373127
> View attachment 3373128
> View attachment 3373130
> View attachment 3373131
> View attachment 3373133
> View attachment 3373137
> View attachment 3373138



There is something off about this LD. Please wait for AJ to give his opinion as well.


----------



## ThisVNchick

misstimmy said:


> Dear Dior experts, i'm still new to purseforum. Apologies if posting incorrectly. Please authenticate this Dior bag
> 
> Item name: Polochon Granville violet with gold hardware
> Seller name: minisweet brandname
> Link: no link, it's from a shop at Up community Mall, rama 3 Thailand
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Not sure why cant post pictures all at once. Will post one by one then. Sorry!



This one looks good.


----------



## ThisVNchick

loveluxethings said:


> continued...
> 
> View attachment 3373267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373269
> 
> 
> Thanks again



This one looks OK. Made Feb 2016.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Givenchy18 said:


> Item name: Medium Rose Poudre Diorama Bag
> Online reseller name: DesignerCloset
> Direct URL link: http://trsy.co/15007363
> 
> Everything looks right to me, but the hardware on the lock looks a little iffy[emoji32]
> 
> View attachment 3373356
> View attachment 3373357
> View attachment 3373359
> View attachment 3373362
> View attachment 3373363
> View attachment 3373365
> View attachment 3373367
> View attachment 3373369
> View attachment 3373371
> View attachment 3373374



This bag is fake.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Farahm said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this dior bag for me
> Thank you in advance
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT



There are not enough photos. Please read post #1 for more information about what is required for an authentication.


----------



## ThisVNchick

mia55 said:


> Greeting averagejoe,
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at this bag?
> 
> Name: Dior Lady Dior top handle bag in black quilted fabric
> Seller information: clmrowan
> eBay item number:231957279422
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-D...1LqyYPDXLI4M1cT2IhjTw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> My pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/albums/72157668957802652
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.



This one looks good.


----------



## ThisVNchick

smoothbaby said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this before I make my purchase.
> 
> Item name: Dior Granville
> Online reseller name: Tradesy (bag listed by Co Co Sun Closet)
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-chriatian-granville-satchel-fuschia-14429095/?tref=category
> 
> This is from 2014 collection?
> 
> 
> Thanks !!!



This one looks OK. It is from 2012.


----------



## Daliana

ThisVNchick said:


> There is something off about this LD. Please wait for AJ to give his opinion as well.




Thanks! Let's wait


----------



## loveluxethings

Sorry double post


----------



## loveluxethings

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks OK. Made Feb 2016.



Thank you so much!


----------



## mia55

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks good.



Thank you so much for your help. Just wondering if it's possible to know the year of manufacture.

Thanks again


----------



## ThisVNchick

mia55 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Just wondering if it's possible to know the year of manufacture.
> 
> Thanks again



It's an oldie but a goodie from 1997


----------



## mia55

ThisVNchick said:


> It's an oldie but a goodie from 1997


----------



## averagejoe

Daliana said:


> And a little bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373141
> View attachment 3373142
> View attachment 3373143
> View attachment 3373145
> View attachment 3373146
> View attachment 3373148
> View attachment 3373149
> View attachment 3373150
> View attachment 3373153
> View attachment 3373155





Daliana said:


> View attachment 3373158
> View attachment 3373159
> View attachment 3373164
> View attachment 3373165





ThisVNchick said:


> There is something off about this LD. Please wait for AJ to give his opinion as well.



I believe this is fake


----------



## Daliana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake




Thank you very much!!


----------



## Eleftheria b

Can someone please tell me the name/year of production /original retail price of this bag? I bought it a couple of months ago from a consignment shop for 600 euros and I have the impression that I paid too much for it. Thanks for your help


----------



## arolena

Hello my friends.
I bought this one but now i'm really concerned...
Can you help telling me if it's a fake?

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Patent leather U3006EG5 Item number:
Seller ID:  l_t_online 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231962139611?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Farahm

Sorry, here is more pictures. I hope you Can authenticate it now

Thank you

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

arolena said:


> Hello my friends.
> I bought this one but now i'm really concerned...
> Can you help telling me if it's a fake?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Patent leather U3006EG5 Item number:
> Seller ID:  l_t_online
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231962139611?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



This one looks OK.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Farahm said:


> Sorry, here is more pictures. I hope you Can authenticate it now
> 
> Thank you
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT



Looks good.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Eleftheria b said:


> View attachment 3376000
> 
> Can someone please tell me the name/year of production /original retail price of this bag? I bought it a couple of months ago from a consignment shop for 600 euros and I have the impression that I paid too much for it. Thanks for your help



Unfortunately, I do not know the name of this bag. The year of production should be stamped on the back of the inside tag, so I won't be able to tell you unless you post a picture of it. 

As for pricing, that is very high for an older model Dior bag. Dior bags unfortunately do not hold their value very well, with the exception of the house's iconic bag, the Lady Dior.


----------



## Farahm

Thank you so Much I appreciate your Help!


----------



## Eleftheria b

ThisVNchick said:


> Unfortunately, I do not know the name of this bag. The year of production should be stamped on the back of the inside tag, so I won't be able to tell you unless you post a picture of it.
> 
> As for pricing, that is very high for an older model Dior bag. Dior bags unfortunately do not hold their value very well, with the exception of the house's iconic bag, the Lady Dior.



Thanks for your repply. I paid a lot but I plan to use it every day since it seems to be a durable bag


----------



## arolena

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks OK.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Danielled310

Hi,

This is my first time on the purse forum so I'm not sure if this is the correct method but I am interested in purchasing a Dior Samourai purse. The purse looks to be in great condition and its a great price too. I love that its a limited addition but I want to make sure its authentic before I purchase. THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!


https://www.etsy.com/listing/385954626/reserved-for-danielled310?ref=pr_shop


----------



## averagejoe

Danielled310 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time on the purse forum so I'm not sure if this is the correct method but I am interested in purchasing a Dior Samourai purse. The purse looks to be in great condition and its a great price too. I love that its a limited addition but I want to make sure its authentic before I purchase. THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/385954626/reserved-for-danielled310?ref=pr_shop



Welcome to the Purse Forum!

I believe that the bag is fake, unfortunately.


----------



## Danielled310

Thanks so much for the help! I am waiting to see if its authentic before I buy. I was originally looking for a Lady Dior bag but this bag took me by surprise. I liked how unique it was and the fact its a limited addition!

Item name: Dior black leather samourai snake shoulder bag
Online reseller name: Shopbarracudavintage
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/385954626/reserved-for-danielled310?ref=pr_shop


----------



## averagejoe

Danielled310 said:


> Thanks so much for the help! I am waiting to see if its authentic before I buy. I was originally looking for a Lady Dior bag but this bag took me by surprise. I liked how unique it was and the fact its a limited addition!
> 
> Item name: Dior black leather samourai snake shoulder bag
> Online reseller name: Shopbarracudavintage
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/385954626/reserved-for-danielled310?ref=pr_shop





averagejoe said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> 
> I believe that the bag is fake, unfortunately.



Sorry, I am a bit confused. Did you see my authentication of your Etsy listing? You have posted the link again and you mentioned you were still waiting for an authentication, although I have already deemed it as fake in my opinion before.


----------



## sarolea

HI
Can any one help me with this one, is it a true vintage Dior or a good fake.
stamped Made in France insid no sewed in label but i understand that that is okay on a vintage bag. Looks nice and well made. But still skeptic.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

sarolea said:


> HI
> Can any one help me with this one, is it a true vintage Dior or a good fake.
> stamped Made in France insid no sewed in label but i understand that that is okay on a vintage bag. Looks nice and well made. But still skeptic.
> Thank you in advance.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Alenalena

Dear everyone!

Will you be so kind to help me out with these two Dior bags? Thank you very much in advance! 

PS Any opinion is highly welcome!


----------



## Alenalena

And the second one, blue one. Sorry for big images


----------



## Alenalena




----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi

I bought a Dior Panarea on ebay and from the pictures the bag looked authentic and it comes with a dust bag but no authenticity card.  However, when I received the parcel I noticed that the dust bag looks different from the other Dior dustbags that I have (font is lighter) and the feel of the dust bag is also not as thick as the other ones I have, Now, I'm worried and am beginning to doubt the authenticity of both the dust bag and the bag, appreciate if someone could help to authenticate? Do let me know if any specific other pictures are required to authenticate a Panarea


----------



## averagejoe

jennifurchua said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a Dior Panarea on ebay and from the pictures the bag looked authentic and it comes with a dust bag but no authenticity card.  However, when I received the parcel I noticed that the dust bag looks different from the other Dior dustbags that I have (font is lighter) and the feel of the dust bag is also not as thick as the other ones I have, Now, I'm worried and am beginning to doubt the authenticity of both the dust bag and the bag, appreciate if someone could help to authenticate? Do let me know if any specific other pictures are required to authenticate a Panarea



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Alenalena said:


> Dear everyone!
> 
> Will you be so kind to help me out with these two Dior bags? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> PS Any opinion is highly welcome!





Alenalena said:


> And the second one, blue one. Sorry for big images



I believe both are authentic.


----------



## rabbitu

Hi, could you please help me look at this Lady Dior bag? I got it from Overstock. I thought Overstock sell authentic handbags, but I recently read some negative reviews and now I am really concerned about my previous purchase. I've attached the link to Overstock, and also several pictures of this bag. Thank you!

Souce: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...652922/product.html?TID=MyAcct:MO:OR:ProdName


----------



## jennifurchua

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thanks averagejoe. Out of curiosity, are Dior dust bags consistent in font color / material or can they vary?

Cheers


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Hi authenticators

I recently got this diorama bag, but was wondering if you could authenticate it =) thanks ^^


----------



## sunsea16

Hello, Im very new to purseblog and I found it because Im about to buy a Dior but Im not sure if its authentic. Could you please let me know if its real or not? Im curious about the tag inside the bag and also the lining is monogrammed and I thought its always cannage lining.

Item name: Auth Christian Dior Ladydior 2WAY Hand Shoulder Bag Blue Leather Purse 70187535

Item number: 262399656027
Seller ID: purpose.jpn
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262399656027?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you very much in advance
geri


----------



## Givenchy18

ThisVNchick said:


> This bag is fake.




Thank you! And to think that the seller tried to dupe me into believing that (he) had the bag authenticated by ******************. I will be reporting him[emoji34]


----------



## sophia307

*Hi, 
Please authentic this for me
Item Name: Miss Dior Clutch With Chain
Item number:  1174135711
Seller: Kijiji
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ch/1174135711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Thank you so much !! really in love with it, such a beautiful color *


----------



## averagejoe

sophia307 said:


> *Hi,
> Please authentic this for me
> Item Name: Miss Dior Clutch With Chain
> Item number:  1174135711
> Seller: Kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ch/1174135711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Thank you so much !! really in love with it, such a beautiful color *



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sunsea16 said:


> Hello, Im very new to purseblog and I found it because Im about to buy a Dior but Im not sure if its authentic. Could you please let me know if its real or not? Im curious about the tag inside the bag and also the lining is monogrammed and I thought its always cannage lining.
> 
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Ladydior 2WAY Hand Shoulder Bag Blue Leather Purse 70187535
> 
> Item number: 262399656027
> Seller ID: purpose.jpn
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262399656027?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance
> geri



One of the details on this bag looks a bit strange. Hopefully another PF member can take a look.


----------



## averagejoe

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Hi authenticators
> 
> I recently got this diorama bag, but was wondering if you could authenticate it =) thanks ^^



Please read the photo requirements outlined in Post 1 of this thread.


----------



## averagejoe

rabbitu said:


> Hi, could you please help me look at this Lady Dior bag? I got it from Overstock. I thought Overstock sell authentic handbags, but I recently read some negative reviews and now I am really concerned about my previous purchase. I've attached the link to Overstock, and also several pictures of this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Souce: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...652922/product.html?TID=MyAcct:MO:OR:ProdName



The logo stamp is a bit fuzzy so it's hard to tell. Can another PF member have a look?


----------



## rabbitu

averagejoe said:


> The logo stamp is a bit fuzzy so it's hard to tell. Can another PF member have a look?



Thank you! I just added a better photo of the logo stamp inside of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

rabbitu said:


> Thank you! I just added a better photo of the logo stamp inside of the bag.



Thanks! I hope that another authenticator can chime in. The stamp looks shaky so it's hard to tell if it was just done sloppily or if it is fake. Usually it is done very well as it is to exalt the name of the brand inside the bag, so this particular one looks suspicious.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## rabbitu

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I hope that another authenticator can chime in. The stamp looks shaky so it's hard to tell if it was just done sloppily or if it is fake. Usually it is done very well as it is to exalt the name of the brand inside the bag, so this particular one looks suspicious.



Thank you so much! I hope it was done sloppily, then Dior boutique decided to send it to Overstock.    Other than that, does the bag look OK? Or are there other red flags?


----------



## averagejoe

rabbitu said:


> Thank you so much! I hope it was done sloppily, then Dior boutique decided to send it to Overstock.    Other than that, does the bag look OK? Or are there other red flags?



No other red flag BUT this doesn't mean that it is necessarily authentic. I want to wait for a second opinion.


----------



## Danielled310

Sorry I must have posted my question twice. Thank you so much for your help. I decided not to buy the bag obviously.



averagejoe said:


> Sorry, I am a bit confused. Did you see my authentication of your Etsy listing? You have posted the link again and you mentioned you were still waiting for an authentication, although I have already deemed it as fake in my opinion before.


----------



## sarolea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you very much.


----------



## sarolea

sarolea said:


> HI
> Can any one help me with this one, is it a true vintage Dior or a good fake.
> stamped Made in France insid no sewed in label but i understand that that is okay on a vintage bag. Looks nice and well made. But still skeptic.
> Thank you in advance.


Can some one help me to more information about this bag like aproxamatly what year or Collection any knowlage about it would be great. Thank you


----------



## juzluvpink

Hi ladies,

Appreciate if you can help me take a look at this Lady Dior

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Lambskin Black GHW

Online reseller name: it's actually a physical shop but with online presence (www.handbag.com.sg)

Direct URL link: http://www.handbag.com.sg/product.asp?sysid=3811&pic=18949

TIA ladies!


----------



## 4miss

Can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time on this.

Item name: Dior Diorissimo
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-bullcalf-medium-diorissimo-black-rose-indien-128243


----------



## averagejoe

sarolea said:


> Can some one help me to more information about this bag like aproxamatly what year or Collection any knowlage about it would be great. Thank you



I hope a member here can provide you with that information but there is not a lot of available information on vintage Dior pieces. I think your piece may be from the 80s to early 90s, but that's a huge time span that I am suggesting.


----------



## averagejoe

juzluvpink said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Appreciate if you can help me take a look at this Lady Dior
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Lambskin Black GHW
> 
> Online reseller name: it's actually a physical shop but with online presence (www.handbag.com.sg)
> 
> Direct URL link: http://www.handbag.com.sg/product.asp?sysid=3811&pic=18949
> 
> TIA ladies!



Pictures are too small, and there needs to be a lot more large detailed pictures to authenticate this.


----------



## averagejoe

4miss said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time on this.
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorissimo
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-bullcalf-medium-diorissimo-black-rose-indien-128243



I believe this is authentic


----------



## 4miss

Thank you! the bag feels like high quality,  but not being a normal Dior buyer , i feel better with your opinion.


----------



## juzluvpink

averagejoe said:


> Pictures are too small, and there needs to be a lot more large detailed pictures to authenticate this.



Thanks for the feedback. Will these any better?


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  Could you kindly take a look?  Thanks!
Item Name:  Panarea Tote
Seller: ertc-japan179
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222155826646?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Oilbird

I have a general question. I bought a wallet at a Dior boutique yesterday and it didn't include an authenticity card. Is that normal?


----------



## ThisVNchick

rabbitu said:


> Thank you! I just added a better photo of the logo stamp inside of the bag.





averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I hope that another authenticator can chime in. The stamp looks shaky so it's hard to tell if it was just done sloppily or if it is fake. Usually it is done very well as it is to exalt the name of the brand inside the bag, so this particular one looks suspicious.



Personally, for me, I've seen some sloppy stamping but nothing to this extent. I can't imagine Dior sending overstock and "second quality" to sell. That would totally ruin the brand. JMHO.

The other aspects of the bag looks OK, nothing that draws a red flag, but that inside stamp doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Oilbird said:


> I have a general question. I bought a wallet at a Dior boutique yesterday and it didn't include an authenticity card. Is that normal?


Yes, this is completely normal. The small leather goods comes with a "Christian Dior" insert card only, not the same ones that the bags come with that allows the sales associates to stamp and write down style/date.


----------



## ThisVNchick

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  Could you kindly take a look?  Thanks!
> Item Name:  Panarea Tote
> Seller: ertc-japan179
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222155826646?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This looks good.


----------



## Oilbird

Thank you for the reply. I'm used to seeing a card so I was bit surprised. This is my first Dior purchase and I'm interested to see how it wears


----------



## msd_bags

ThisVNchick said:


> This looks good.


Thanks very much! I won the auction on this.


----------



## meLbeLLa92

averagejoe said:


> Please read the photo requirements outlined in Post 1 of this thread.


I've attached more pictures of the hardware  thankuu


averagejoe said:


> Please read the photo requirements outlined in Post 1 of this thread.



ive posted more pics of the hardware and details =)


----------



## rabbitu

ThisVNchick said:


> Personally, for me, I've seen some sloppy stamping but nothing to this extent. I can't imagine Dior sending overstock and "second quality" to sell. That would totally ruin the brand. JMHO.
> 
> The other aspects of the bag looks OK, nothing that draws a red flag, but that inside stamp doesn't sit well with me.



Thank you for your reply. I've attached a better pic of the back stamp. 
I've also contacted Overstock, and according to them, they have been working with the vendor for years. They fully trust the vendor, unless I can obtain a letter saying the bag is counterfeit from the boutique... Probably I should trust them?


----------



## averagejoe

meLbeLLa92 said:


> I've attached more pictures of the hardware  thankuu
> 
> 
> ive posted more pics of the hardware and details =)



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rabbitu said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've attached a better pic of the back stamp.
> I've also contacted Overstock, and according to them, they have been working with the vendor for years. They fully trust the vendor, unless I can obtain a letter saying the bag is counterfeit from the boutique... Probably I should trust them?



If you doubt the authenticity of this bag and you have an option of returning within a certain number of days, then maybe it's best to return the bag.


----------



## lifelover

Hello! I hope you can take a look at this listning and tell me if it is real or not, thank you so much!
Item name: Auth Christian Dior Pink Patent LADY DIOR 9.44" Cannage 2 WAY Bag SHW wh1629
item number: 351760563052
Seller ID: yuko0702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...563052?hash=item51e6903b6c:g:JPYAAOSwbYZXYhTR


----------



## Buttercup12

Hi,
Is it possible to authenticate this bag? The dustbag is not the cotton material, more like mesh paper type like furla uses, with grey Dior stamped on it. Is that a red flag?
Thanks for any kind advise.


----------



## Buttercup12




----------



## Buttercup12




----------



## Yiinidoll

Hi, i've just purchased this lady dior bag from ebay. Red leather with black lining. Please help me authenticate it!!

Item Name: Lady dior medium bag - red color
Seller's name: bbekirby
eBay item number: 282018170286
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-Medium-Bag-Red-Color-/282018170286?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Bar0Soe2Hixl1Bg2FLaRN5W0CgU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Here are some additional pics of the interior lining and strap.


----------



## fofipurse

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to *Dior* in this thread. This thread is a continuation of the previous Authentication thread that has been closed for posting.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html


hi there can you please help me authenticate this lady dior. I own the bag and I ve had it for four years I bought it from a consignment store that is reputable but now that I am trying to sell it, the new consigner is telling me it might not be real . please let me know as I am very upset about this.


----------



## fofipurse

Hi there can someone please help me authenticate this lady Dior . I've had it for four years and I'm trying to resell but was told by consigner it might not be authenticate. I'm so upset only you can help 
I'm dory if this is posted twice but I'm not sure it worked from iPhone.  I beg you to reply


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## myfavourite

Hi would appreciate if someone can authenticate this white  Dior New Lock Confetti handbag from a reseller:
Source: http://www.handbag.com.sg/product.asp?sysid=3773&pic=18761
Seen the bag in person and it looks to be in good quality and condition is very good with very minimal use.
May I know which year does this belong base on the tag and whether the price is decent and if this is a good bag to collect? Thanks!


----------



## myfavourite

Sorry, price converted to euro is about 860.


----------



## Stephen stewart

Hi,
Ive just inherited a gaucho bag and i was hoping if you could confirm if it is the genuine article please.

Ive tried to take the right pics. If you need more i can get them for you.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## IHeartMinis

Authentic or not??

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Size Patent Leather Purple/White Color from 2015/2016 Season 

Item number: 272279117481

Seller ID: lovemirandakerr

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272279117481


Thank you for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Buttercup12 said:


> View attachment 3386854



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Yiinidoll said:


> Hi, i've just purchased this lady dior bag from ebay. Red leather with black lining. Please help me authenticate it!!
> 
> Item Name: Lady dior medium bag - red color
> Seller's name: bbekirby
> eBay item number: 282018170286
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-Medium-Bag-Red-Color-/282018170286?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Bar0Soe2Hixl1Bg2FLaRN5W0CgU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Here are some additional pics of the interior lining and strap.
> View attachment 3387197
> View attachment 3387198
> View attachment 3387200
> View attachment 3387201
> View attachment 3387202



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fofipurse said:


> hi there can you please help me authenticate this lady dior. I own the bag and I ve had it for four years I bought it from a consignment store that is reputable but now that I am trying to sell it, the new consigner is telling me it might not be real . please let me know as I am very upset about this.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

myfavourite said:


> Hi would appreciate if someone can authenticate this white  Dior New Lock Confetti handbag from a reseller:
> Source: http://www.handbag.com.sg/product.asp?sysid=3773&pic=18761
> Seen the bag in person and it looks to be in good quality and condition is very good with very minimal use.
> May I know which year does this belong base on the tag and whether the price is decent and if this is a good bag to collect? Thanks!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Stephen stewart said:


> Hi,
> Ive just inherited a gaucho bag and i was hoping if you could confirm if it is the genuine article please.
> 
> Ive tried to take the right pics. If you need more i can get them for you.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IHeartMinis said:


> Authentic or not??
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Size Patent Leather Purple/White Color from 2015/2016 Season
> 
> Item number: 272279117481
> 
> Seller ID: lovemirandakerr
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272279117481
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lifelover said:


> Hello! I hope you can take a look at this listning and tell me if it is real or not, thank you so much!
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Pink Patent LADY DIOR 9.44" Cannage 2 WAY Bag SHW wh1629
> item number: 351760563052
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...563052?hash=item51e6903b6c:g:JPYAAOSwbYZXYhTR



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Marie85Liss




----------



## averagejoe

Marie85Liss said:


> View attachment 3389547
> View attachment 3389549
> View attachment 3389552
> View attachment 3389547
> View attachment 3389549
> View attachment 3389551
> View attachment 3389552



I believe this is fake


----------



## Buttercup12

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Wow AJ, u r amazing. U cld tell fr just the pic! Unfortunately i was over eager. I bought it b4 ur advise came. After i received it, i noticed the signs. N u were spot on. 
I was so cheezed off. Instead of making a saving, i made a grand mistake. I will stick to boutiques and be getting my promenade to soothe my bruised ego.


----------



## averagejoe

Buttercup12 said:


> Wow AJ, u r amazing. U cld tell fr just the pic! Unfortunately i was over eager. I bought it b4 ur advise came. After i received it, i noticed the signs. N u were spot on.
> I was so cheezed off. Instead of making a saving, i made a grand mistake. I will stick to boutiques and be getting my promenade to soothe my bruised ego.



You can get great deals on Ebay still. Just be sure to get them authenticated here first.

And did you pay with a credit card? You can send the bag back asking for a refund (with tracking and insurance), and if the seller doesn't, then file a chargeback with your credit card to get your money back.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## fofipurse

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi again so here's my dilemma. When i tried to post on eBay they sent me s msg saying this item  is removed because it violated their authenticity rules. I called back furious and the service agent that their team of experts decide on this and there is nothing I can do.  I requested to speak to someone from this team of experts. And they said sorry. They can't so how on earth can they do that. What team of experts are they talking about and what can I do


----------



## annie1232

Hello I have found this bag on eBay I'm aware that the zip is broken but I don't mind getting it fixed. I'd like to make sure it is genuine before I purchase. 

Seller id: tomorrowscloset
Listing name: 100% authentic Christian Dior lady dior classic large black patent handbag 
Item number: 291799947505
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291799947505 

Thank you in advance


----------



## europa1

Hello, 
Could you, please, help me to know if it is authentic  Lady Dior. The seller tell me is from 2011, bought in Paris but she has not any receipt or card about it. Not having any of the cards/receipts makes me worry. But I believe the bag itself looks good. The dimensions she told me are  25x21x10

Regards and thanks for your kind help

Gabriella


----------



## averagejoe

europa1 said:


> Hello,
> Could you, please, help me to know if it is authentic  Lady Dior. The seller tell me is from 2011, bought in Paris but she has not any receipt or card about it. Not having any of the cards/receipts makes me worry. But I believe the bag itself looks good. The dimensions she told me are  25x21x10
> 
> Regards and thanks for your kind help
> 
> Gabriella



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hello I have found this bag on eBay I'm aware that the zip is broken but I don't mind getting it fixed. I'd like to make sure it is genuine before I purchase.
> 
> Seller id: tomorrowscloset
> Listing name: 100% authentic Christian Dior lady dior classic large black patent handbag
> Item number: 291799947505
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291799947505
> 
> Thank you in advance



Please request a clear picture of the front of the interior tag. Everything else looks fine so far but I cannot confirm without this tag.


----------



## averagejoe

fofipurse said:


> Hi again so here's my dilemma. When i tried to post on eBay they sent me s msg saying this item  is removed because it violated their authenticity rules. I called back furious and the service agent that their team of experts decide on this and there is nothing I can do.  I requested to speak to someone from this team of experts. And they said sorry. They can't so how on earth can they do that. What team of experts are they talking about and what can I do



I don't know how Ebay makes these decisions, but I suggest selling through a different avenue. You can try consignment, Kijiji, or another online selling platform.


----------



## IHeartMinis

I'm worried about this bag if it was authentic or not. I asked the seller and she said is authentic

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322164455927

Item name: Lady Dior, the classic MEDIUM lady dior bag fuchsia pink lambskin 

Ebay item number: 322164455927

Seller's name: xiaowanzi1223.917


----------



## lifelover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks for taking the time to authenticate this.


----------



## fofipurse

averagejoe said:


> I don't know how Ebay makes these decisions, but I suggest selling through a different avenue. You can try consignment, Kijiji, or another online selling platform.



Thank you so much. Not only are you an expert and pro in what you are doing here but Also thoughtful, kind, and sweet in your advice, choice of words, and style.  God bless


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. Could you take a look please? Thanks!

Item Name: Dior Panarea
Seller: consignment shop in my country with FB page

Photos from FB page:















If authentic, may I know the season/year? Also, would you know official color name? Do you think this is medium or large? Sorry about all the questions. Thanks so much!!


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> Please request a clear picture of the front of the interior tag. Everything else looks fine so far but I cannot confirm without this tag.



I have the photos as you requested


----------



## europa1

averagejoe said:


> Please request a clear picture of the front of the interior tag. Everything else looks fine so far but I cannot confirm without this tag.


Thank you. I will do it.
Regards


----------



## europa1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you !!!


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> I have the photos as you requested
> View attachment 3391154
> View attachment 3391155
> View attachment 3391156
> View attachment 3391157



I believe the bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Could you take a look please? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Panarea
> Seller: consignment shop in my country with FB page
> 
> Photos from FB page:
> View attachment 3391090
> 
> View attachment 3391092
> 
> View attachment 3391093
> 
> View attachment 3391094
> 
> View attachment 3391095
> 
> View attachment 3391096
> 
> View attachment 3391097
> 
> 
> If authentic, may I know the season/year? Also, would you know official color name? Do you think this is medium or large? Sorry about all the questions. Thanks so much!!



I believe this is authentic, and it appears to be the large.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic.



Oh thank you, do you have any idea what year this is?


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Oh thank you, do you have any idea what year this is?



2011


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it appears to be the large.



Thank you very much! Could you tell me what year this is from? Thanks!


----------



## beans27

Hi there,
I'm new to the PF so I apologise if I use the wrong format here. Would anyone be able to authenticate this Dior bag please?
Item name:
*Dior Sac Lock Rose Poudré Superbe (Dior new lock flap bag)*
Item number: 112035088942
Seller ID:  choupette1901
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112035088942?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you!


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> 2011



Thank you very much. The bag has now been purchased [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## msd_bags

Hi.  Another request for authentication please, I hope you don't mind.  Thanks!
Name:  Panarea Tote
Seller: lisa0524
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...692715?hash=item3603d78feb:g:4~wAAOSwqrtWpp5m


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone, I just bought this bag from a secondhand shop and I would like to make sure it is authentic. 
Thanks in advance for your help! 

Item name: Lady Dior medium patent black


----------



## samouu

More pictures

Item name: Lady Dior medium patent black


----------



## Danielled310

Item name: Christian dior bag
Online reseller name: jlkl0098
Direct URL link: 
https://na01.safelinks.protection.o...=NzGM/jH8rcKlu30FHh2IhWhHKoC+niANrjFGiZRK5BQ=


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi There!
Please authenticate this wallet that I purchased from a private seller. 
Thank You!!!


----------



## theclassic

Excuse me if this has been posted - I am having difficulty doing searches since the site has been reformatted.

Medium Miss Dior
Vestiaire Collective
Seller: Siyao
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-miss-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2711919.shtml

Notes: Is there an inner tag I need to get a picture of? Date Code? Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

theclassic said:


> Excuse me if this has been posted - I am having difficulty doing searches since the site has been reformatted.
> 
> Medium Miss Dior
> Vestiaire Collective
> Seller: Siyao
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-miss-dior-leather-handbag-dior-2711919.shtml
> 
> Notes: Is there an inner tag I need to get a picture of? Date Code? Thank you so much!



I believe this bag is authentic, as long as you receive the bag that is actually pictured. 

There is an interior tag with date code inside one of the pockets in the bag.


----------



## theclassic

Thank you! I will request the date code picture.... Have a wonderful day!


----------



## averagejoe

samouu said:


> More pictures
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior medium patent black


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi There!
> Please authenticate this wallet that I purchased from a private seller.
> Thank You!!!
> View attachment 3396072
> View attachment 3396073
> View attachment 3396074
> View attachment 3396075
> View attachment 3396077
> View attachment 3396078
> View attachment 3396079
> View attachment 3396080



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Danielled310 said:


> Item name: Christian dior bag
> Online reseller name: jlkl0098
> Direct URL link:
> https://na01.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https://item.mercari.com/gl/m861252116/&data=01|01|ddonofr@mgd.gap.com|a8fc4cf943894a96452a08d3a02d7c71|348a129655b6466ea7af4ad1a1b79713|1&sdata=NzGM/jH8rcKlu30FHh2IhWhHKoC+niANrjFGiZRK5BQ=



This item appears to have been deleted.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi.  Another request for authentication please, I hope you don't mind.  Thanks!
> Name:  Panarea Tote
> Seller: lisa0524
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...692715?hash=item3603d78feb:g:4~wAAOSwqrtWpp5m



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

beans27 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm new to the PF so I apologise if I use the wrong format here. Would anyone be able to authenticate this Dior bag please?
> Item name:
> *Dior Sac Lock Rose Poudré Superbe (Dior new lock flap bag)*
> Item number: 112035088942
> Seller ID:  choupette1901
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112035088942?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Thank you very much! Could you tell me what year this is from? Thanks!



2011


----------



## adore.123

Hi

Can someone help to authenticate this bag? Hope the photos are enough else I will try to get more. Thank u!


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi! Please, can anyone help me, I don't know where can I write my question.
Do you know can the authentic dior diorissimo bag have such number 09-MA-0142?


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help to authenticate this bag? Hope the photos are enough else I will try to get more. Thank u!
> View attachment 3396948



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! Please, can anyone help me, I don't know where can I write my question.
> Do you know can the authentic dior diorissimo bag have such number 09-MA-0142?



Yes, an authentic Diorissimo can have this number, but so can a fake one. Please post several detailed pictures of the bag inside and out if you wish to have it authenticated (please read post 1 for photo requirements).


----------



## Osadchaya

averagejoe said:


> Yes, an authentic Diorissimo can have this number, but so can a fake one. Please post several detailed pictures of the bag inside and out if you wish to have it authenticated (please read post 1 for photo requirements).


----------



## averagejoe

Osadchaya said:


> Pictures



I believe this is fake


----------



## Osadchaya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


A lot of thanks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi

Can you help to authenticate this one bag? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Osadchaya said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help to authenticate this one bag? Thanks.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks so much!  Really appreciate all your help!
Item name:  Panarea tote
Seller: reviloasil
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262506077115?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Janice 85371

Could you please tell me if this handbag is authentic?


----------



## beans27

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Janice 85371 said:


> Could you please tell me if this handbag is authentic?



This is not even a Christian Dior product.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks so much!  Really appreciate all your help!
> Item name:  Panarea tote
> Seller: reviloasil
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262506077115?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I believe this is authentic


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks AJ!!


----------



## Kaileyjgray

Please help me authenticate this bag!
Item Name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Bag Black Leather Italy Vintage JT03902
Seller: brand_jfa
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...529652?hash=item4d46749e74:g:HZkAAOSwmtJXTn0V


----------



## Sannamanana

Hello fellow Dior addicts!

I spotted this Lady Dior on Ebay and it to me seems fine, but there's something bothering me...
The price is really low, it's maybe that 

Item name: Sac Lady Dior
Item number: 232001368931
Seller ID: dago_fr2015
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Lady-Dior-/232001368931?hash=item36045bf363:g:bVEAAOSwQupXXo~K


----------



## averagejoe

Sannamanana said:


> Hello fellow Dior addicts!
> 
> I spotted this Lady Dior on Ebay and it to me seems fine, but there's something bothering me...
> The price is really low, it's maybe that
> 
> Item name: Sac Lady Dior
> Item number: 232001368931
> Seller ID: dago_fr2015
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Lady-Dior-/232001368931?hash=item36045bf363:g:bVEAAOSwQupXXo~K
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399493
> View attachment 3399494
> View attachment 3399495
> View attachment 3399496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399492



Clear detailed pictures of the front of the interior tag and back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required for authentication.


----------



## llibby

Please could you tell me if the Lady Dior Avenue was ever made with a suede lining?
Please forgive me if this is not the correct place for my question as this is the first time I have posted.


----------



## love86

I am sorry if this has been posted before. I am also having a difficulty searching previous posts since the update.
I was wondering if u can take a look at this bag. I am worried about the serial number for this particular lady dior. The skin for this lady dior looks grained so.. please have a look. Thank u.
Item: lady dior medium.
Item #:162125091369
Seller:uncledanspawnshops
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162125091369


----------



## averagejoe

llibby said:


> Please could you tell me if the Lady Dior Avenue was ever made with a suede lining?
> Please forgive me if this is not the correct place for my question as this is the first time I have posted.



The Avenue bags were mostly lined with leather, not suede (I realize suede is made of leather as well, so I'm actually referring to the finish of the leather). Do you mind posting a picture of the bag if it's the authenticity that you are questioning?


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> I am sorry if this has been posted before. I am also having a difficulty searching previous posts since the update.
> I was wondering if u can take a look at this bag. I am worried about the serial number for this particular lady dior. The skin for this lady dior looks grained so.. please have a look. Thank u.
> Item: lady dior medium.
> Item #:162125091369
> Seller:uncledanspawnshops
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162125091369



The listing and item number don't work for some reason. Can you please post the correct link? Thanks.

We can't authenticate with just the serial number.


----------



## llibby

. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thank you so much. I have posted some pictures of the bag. Please let me know if you need more.


----------



## bibitje

Could you Please have a look at this Diorama, i placed an offer on it which was accepted but i want to be sure it is authentic.
Item name:

*Christian Dior Rose Gold Diorama Bag*
Seller nameoyoulikeit34

ebay link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/282090831514?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Additional foto's i have :


----------



## bibitje

Sorry something went wrong,
Seller name is: doyoulikeit34

Thank you for looking at this diorama)


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> The listing and item number don't work for some reason. Can you please post the correct link? Thanks.
> 
> We can't authenticate with just the serial number.



Hi!!
Ive asked seller for more pictures. But detailed photos aside,  i am a bit worried about the serial number for the bag since the lady dior bag in the listing appears to have grained skin and didnt they only come out with that last year or something? But serial number reads its from 2010? Unless i am reading it wrong is it possible to have thia serial number for this bag? Thank u so much!! ^^
Item:lady dior medium
Seller: uncledanspawnshops
Item#:  162125091369
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162125091369?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Hope this works thank u!


----------



## averagejoe

llibby said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401342
> View attachment 3401344
> View attachment 3401345
> View attachment 3401346
> View attachment 3401348
> View attachment 3401356
> View attachment 3401361
> View attachment 3401364
> 
> Thank you so much. I have posted some pictures of the bag. Please let me know if you need more.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Hi!!
> Ive asked seller for more pictures. But detailed photos aside,  i am a bit worried about the serial number for the bag since the lady dior bag in the listing appears to have grained skin and didnt they only come out with that last year or something? But serial number reads its from 2010? Unless i am reading it wrong is it possible to have thia serial number for this bag? Thank u so much!! ^^
> Item:lady dior medium
> Seller: uncledanspawnshops
> Item#:  162125091369
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162125091369?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Hope this works thank u!



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bibitje said:


> Could you Please have a look at this Diorama, i placed an offer on it which was accepted but i want to be sure it is authentic.
> Item name:
> 
> *Christian Dior Rose Gold Diorama Bag*
> Seller nameoyoulikeit34
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/282090831514?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Additional foto's i have :



I can't tell for sure but I believe this is more likely a fake (a very accurate one, at that). Hopefully another authenticator can take a look.


----------



## Sannamanana

More photos on the black patent Lady. The item is closing tonight and I so want it to be the real thing!!


----------



## bibitje

averagejoe said:


> I can't tell for sure but I believe this is more likely a fake (a very accurate one, at that). Hopefully another authenticator can take a look.



Hi Averagejoe, Thank you so much for taking time to look at it i am happy to know you have confirmed my doubts About it.)


----------



## love86

Thank u averagejoe!!!!


----------



## llibby

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much for your time and expertise Averagejoe, I am really happy.


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Sannamanana said:


> More photos on the black patent Lady. The item is closing tonight and I so want it to be the real thing!!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Sannamanana

Thank you Averagejoe for your time!


----------



## mypisce

Hello,

Can you help me authrnticate this beige lambskin lady dior bag?

I feel it's a fake...really frustrated.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

mypisce said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me authrnticate this beige lambskin lady dior bag?
> 
> I feel it's a fake...really frustrated.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I believe this is fake.


----------



## mypisce

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you!


----------



## jabbermo

Can someone help me authenticate this?


----------



## averagejoe

jabbermo said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this?
> 
> View attachment 3404252
> View attachment 3404253
> View attachment 3404254
> View attachment 3404255
> View attachment 3404256
> View attachment 3404257
> View attachment 3404258
> View attachment 3404259
> View attachment 3404260



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
NAME: panarea pouch
Item I'd : 232000677283
Seller name: simplesauce
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/232000677283?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

PIC


----------



## Rod

Could you please let me know if this bag is real or fake?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-B...-Tone-Jewellery-Used-/252455508536?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much


----------



## Pewter

Hi! My friend has asked me to sell this purse for her. I am not very familiar with this brand. Will you help me to authenticate it? I am concerned because it still has some plastic wrap on some of the hardware, where I have shown in one of the pics... Thank you so much!


----------



## jasminh

Hi Dior experts, 

Can someone please help me authenticate these gold Dior Secret Cannage earrings. 

Item Name:  Mise En Dior Tribal Dropped CD Letter Earrings
Listing number: 262493374795
Seller ID: n_n8959
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262493374795

I have attached some photos as well 



Thank you so much!


----------



## candiholics

Hi Authenticator, 

Would you please look at this one?

Item name: GENUINE DIOR DIORISSIMO HANDBAG
Item number: 302006877217
Seller ID: jackyandjon
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302006877217?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

jasminh said:


> Hi Dior experts,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate these gold Dior Secret Cannage earrings.
> 
> Item Name:  Mise En Dior Tribal Dropped CD Letter Earrings
> Listing number: 262493374795
> Seller ID: n_n8959
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262493374795
> 
> I have attached some photos as well
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3405936
> View attachment 3405937
> View attachment 3405938
> View attachment 3405939
> View attachment 3405940
> View attachment 3405942
> View attachment 3405943
> View attachment 3405944



I believe these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Pewter said:


> Hi! My friend has asked me to sell this purse for her. I am not very familiar with this brand. Will you help me to authenticate it? I am concerned because it still has some plastic wrap on some of the hardware, where I have shown in one of the pics... Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3405800
> View attachment 3405801
> View attachment 3405802
> View attachment 3405803
> View attachment 3405805
> View attachment 3405806
> View attachment 3405807
> View attachment 3405808



Everything here looks fine EXCEPT for one detail. Perhaps another authenticator can take a look.


----------



## averagejoe

Rod said:


> Could you please let me know if this bag is real or fake?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-B...-Tone-Jewellery-Used-/252455508536?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much



Please follow the posting requirements outlined by Post 1 of this thread.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> NAME: panarea pouch
> Item I'd : 232000677283
> Seller name: simplesauce
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/232000677283?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> PIC



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Pewter

Thanks Joe so much for looking at this purse for me. What is the detail that you are questioning? Also, here is a couple more pics of the charms and back of the charms if that will help any...


----------



## jasminh

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake.



Thank you so much, 

I thought so. 

Do you know where I would be able to get these formally authenticated to show PayPal?


----------



## averagejoe

Pewter said:


> Thanks Joe so much for looking at this purse for me. What is the detail that you are questioning? Also, here is a couple more pics of the charms and back of the charms if that will help any...
> View attachment 3406565
> View attachment 3406566



The date code stamp at the back. It looks a bit different.


----------



## averagejoe

jasminh said:


> Thank you so much,
> 
> I thought so.
> 
> Do you know where I would be able to get these formally authenticated to show PayPal?



You should email PayPal to ask. Apparently they sometimes take Authenticate4U and other services. Once, a member claimed that the authentication here was sufficient.


----------



## jasminh

averagejoe said:


> You should email PayPal to ask. Apparently they sometimes take Authenticate4U and other services. Once, a member claimed that the authentication here was sufficient.



Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Baqypsy

Item name:Authentic Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag Calf Skin Fur Leather Brown 07K735
Item number:252433686587
Seller ID:boom2hanten
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Note: I bought this bag, I think it is authentic but the authenticity code seems fake? Does Dior has number series that doesnt start with 00-XXX 0000?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Baqypsy said:


> Item name:Authentic Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag Calf Skin Fur Leather Brown 07K735
> Item number:252433686587
> Seller ID:boom2hanten
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Logos-Shoulder-Bag-Calf-Skin-Fur-Leather-Brown-07K735-/252433686587?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=sxcK1aiPNXPnJI%2FfFtz1KaKFrsk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Note: I bought this bag, I think it is authentic but the authenticity code seems fake? Does Dior has number series that doesnt start with 00-XXX 0000?



I believe this is authentic. And the date code is fine.


----------



## Mimi_09

Please help authenticate this Dior Crocodile, thanks in advance! 
Item: Auth Dior Crocodile Shoulder Patent leather Bag Rare New
Item number: 322189479160
Seller ID: izzumua
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dior-C...479160?hash=item4b03fd4cf8:g:NmkAAOSwzLlXhFsY
Note: I think it's fake but not 100% sure.


----------



## Brownsugabklyn

i hope I'm doing this right...can you please authenticate a bag for me. First time purchasing a Dior
Item Name Dior Clutch
Item Number# 131847250840
Seller ID: memas42013 (437)


----------



## Brownsugabklyn

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131847250840?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=df40e26ca0cd4838b03259333434f665&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Alexandraalice

Hi, 
I was wondering if this bag is real. I've done lots of reading on how to spot fakes and it all looks very real to me so I just want to have an experts opinion as I have heard some fakes are very convincing.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Alexandraalice said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if this bag is real. I've done lots of reading on how to spot fakes and it all looks very real to me so I just want to have an experts opinion as I have heard some fakes are very convincing.
> Thank you



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Brownsugabklyn said:


> View attachment 3407474
> View attachment 3407476
> View attachment 3407477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope I'm doing this right...can you please authenticate a bag for me. First time purchasing a Dior
> Item Name Dior Clutch
> Item Number# 131847250840
> Seller ID: memas42013 (437)





Brownsugabklyn said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131847250840?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=df40e26ca0cd4838b03259333434f665&_mwBanner=1



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mimi_09 said:


> Please help authenticate this Dior Crocodile, thanks in advance!
> Item: Auth Dior Crocodile Shoulder Patent leather Bag Rare New
> Item number: 322189479160
> Seller ID: izzumua
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dior-C...479160?hash=item4b03fd4cf8:g:NmkAAOSwzLlXhFsY
> Note: I think it's fake but not 100% sure.



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mimi_09

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Excellent, thank you averagejoe!


----------



## Alexandraalice

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you


----------



## kimbrya

I purchased this handbag and unsure if it's authentic. It look authentic, but there's a few things that make me question this bag. There is no made Im Italy or serial number. If any one can please help I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Brownsugabklyn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Was there a time Dior bags were made in France, all the research says Italy. Can you educate me


----------



## averagejoe

kimbrya said:


> I purchased this handbag and unsure if it's authentic. It look authentic, but there's a few things that make me question this bag. There is no made Im Italy or serial number. If any one can please help I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Brownsugabklyn said:


> Was there a time Dior bags were made in France, all the research says Italy. Can you educate me



Yes. Dior bags were made in France in the past. Now, they are made in Italy and Spain.


----------



## Bananatree

Hi, I just bought this Granville in my local seconad hand bag shop, could you please have a look at it?
thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hi, I just bought this Granville in my local seconad hand bag shop, could you please have a look at it?
> thanks



I believe this bag is authentic, but it is not called the Granville. It is called the Libertine.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi AverageJoe,
Could you please authenticate this Dior bag?  I really have no clue if authentic or not.  The seller is from outside of the US with a 90% feedback so if the sale goes south, it would really be a hassle to remedy.  Thanks so much in advance for your help!!!

Title:  Auth Dior Crocodile Shoulder Patent leather Bag Rare New
Seller:  izzumua
Item:  322189479160
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dior-C...479160?hash=item4b03fd4cf8:g:NmkAAOSwzLlXhFsY


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic, but it is not called the Granville. It is called the Libertine.


Thank you very much Averagejoe! 
(I meant Libertine indeed, just mixed them up as I am eyeing a Granville in the same shop I bought this one)


----------



## averagejoe

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> Could you please authenticate this Dior bag?  I really have no clue if authentic or not.  The seller is from outside of the US with a 90% feedback so if the sale goes south, it would really be a hassle to remedy.  Thanks so much in advance for your help!!!
> 
> Title:  Auth Dior Crocodile Shoulder Patent leather Bag Rare New
> Seller:  izzumua
> Item:  322189479160
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dior-C...479160?hash=item4b03fd4cf8:g:NmkAAOSwzLlXhFsY



I think i just authenticated this earlier. I believe this is authentic.


----------



## scarlette1969

averagejoe said:


> I think i just authenticated this earlier. I believe this is authentic.



My apologies I didn't check to see if it had been authenticated in another post.  I so much appreciate you graciously responding again!


----------



## kimbrya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you


----------



## Fashionista421

Hello all,

I saw a LD on eBay, exactly the one I want. It looks authentic to me, but I just want to make sure. 

Item name: NEVER USED Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin GD metal Hand Bag

Item Number: 131875118523

Seller ID: gene7412517

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13187511852...c&ebay-mobile-status=success&autorefresh=true

Thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionista421 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw a LD on eBay, exactly the one I want. It looks authentic to me, but I just want to make sure.
> 
> Item name: NEVER USED Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin GD metal Hand Bag
> 
> Item Number: 131875118523
> 
> Seller ID: gene7412517
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13187511852...c&ebay-mobile-status=success&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Please request a photo of the back of the interior tag showing the date code.


----------



## petrab62

Hello, can anyone help with this bag? I can't find it anywhere, which leads me to think it is not authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Fashionista421

Hello averagejoe,
Here is the picture:


----------



## Brownsugabklyn

You helped me authentic this monogram clutch but here's a Q: the trim is not leather. Isn't all trim leather. Pic above. Thank you again. I just hate wasting money and want to be sure about my purchase


----------



## bagahollic

i just bought this bag online but i wonder if this fake or authentic. pleas everybody help me..


----------



## Elaine1904

Hi Authenticators - I would greatly appreciate your expert opinion on this handbag. I have been hunting for this shade of pastel for a while, but I feel like I may have a superfake on my hand (Dustbag looks wrong?). It's not ebay, but gumtree which is a local selling website. 

I am waiting for pics of the inner tag - but in the meantime, there may be tell tale signs that I have missed?
Thanks for your time 

Item name: Lady Dior handbag
Item number:
Seller ID: Ange
Direct URL link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth-cbd/bags/lady-dior-handbag-authentic-christian-dior/1112135366


----------



## averagejoe

petrab62 said:


> Hello, can anyone help with this bag? I can't find it anywhere, which leads me to think it is not authentic. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410931
> View attachment 3410932
> View attachment 3410933
> View attachment 3410934
> View attachment 3410935
> View attachment 3410936
> View attachment 3410937
> View attachment 3410938



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionista421 said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> Here is the picture:



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Brownsugabklyn said:


> View attachment 3411232
> View attachment 3411233
> View attachment 3411235
> 
> 
> You helped me authentic this monogram clutch but here's a Q: the trim is not leather. Isn't all trim leather. Pic above. Thank you again. I just hate wasting money and want to be sure about my purchase



What makes you believe that the trim is not leather? I cannot tell from the picture. Did you do the hot needle test to determine that?


----------



## averagejoe

bagahollic said:


> i just bought this bag online but i wonder if this fake or authentic. pleas everybody help me..



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Elaine1904 said:


> Hi Authenticators - I would greatly appreciate your expert opinion on this handbag. I have been hunting for this shade of pastel for a while, but I feel like I may have a superfake on my hand (Dustbag looks wrong?). It's not ebay, but gumtree which is a local selling website.
> 
> I am waiting for pics of the inner tag - but in the meantime, there may be tell tale signs that I have missed?
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior handbag
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Ange
> Direct URL link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth-cbd/bags/lady-dior-handbag-authentic-christian-dior/1112135366



I believe this is fake


----------



## Brownsugabklyn

averagejoe said:


> What makes you believe that the trim is not leather? I cannot tell from the picture. Did you do the hot needle test to determine that?



Sir, the Hot Needle Test was a new one and I jumped to do the test. Yes, it's leather. Thank you for your assistance. I forgot how many variations of leather there is as I pulled out bags from my closet to run test on. I appreciate you!


----------



## averagejoe

Brownsugabklyn said:


> Sir, the Hot Needle Test was a new one and I jumped to do the test. Yes, it's leather. Thank you for your assistance. I forgot how many variations of leather there is as I pulled out bags from my closet to run test on. I appreciate you!



I'm glad you were able to check that it was real. It's my "last resort" test whenever I'm not sure, and unfortunately it can only be done after you have purchased and received your item.


----------



## Elaine1904

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks for saving my time and money


----------



## zen1965

Dear averagejoe (nothing average about you btw!),

I am new to Dior but fell in love with this granville:

Item name: Neu u. garantiert Original CHRISTIAN DIOR GRANVILLE CANNAGE SHOULDER BAG CHAIN
Item number: 252462285108
Seller ID: rentbag-more
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/252462285108?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I wonder whether you could give an indication about its authenticity. The seller does not want to publish the date code to discourage illegal copies/ fakes (I am not quite sure what to make out of that). Also, does the hardware look tarnished to you? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

zen1965 said:


> Dear averagejoe (nothing average about you btw!),
> 
> I am new to Dior but fell in love with this granville:
> 
> Item name: Neu u. garantiert Original CHRISTIAN DIOR GRANVILLE CANNAGE SHOULDER BAG CHAIN
> Item number: 252462285108
> Seller ID: rentbag-more
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/252462285108?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I wonder whether you could give an indication about its authenticity. The seller does not want to publish the date code to discourage illegal copies/ fakes (I am not quite sure what to make out of that). Also, does the hardware look tarnished to you? Many thanks in advance!



Sorry I cannot authenticate without clear, large photos of the front and back of the interior tag. Taking a picture of the back of the tag does not encourage fakes because the date codes on the back are not unique. 

As well, I do not think the hardware is tarnished, but it looks like there is a bit of wear and tear on them (could be shop wear, too).


----------



## bagahollic

hai. thank you i recieved you reply . sory for postin in personal mesagge, but i continued here. still in lady dior balck lambskin hand bag. my seller still say that this is auth. she told me every lady dior llinner canvas can be pull out. is that true? can it be pull out like this? 

she insist that my bag is auth. because her SA in paris sent me this photo. said me that i stupid . i dont know how to prove since seller agent in indonesia cannot tell this is fake or not altough he know the different. just cant tell "fake word" he said not allowed.


----------



## Fashionista421

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so incredibly much!!


----------



## averagejoe

bagahollic said:


> hai. thank you i recieved you reply . sory for postin in personal mesagge, but i continued here. still in lady dior balck lambskin hand bag. my seller still say that this is auth. she told me every lady dior llinner canvas can be pull out. is that true? can it be pull out like this?
> 
> she insist that my bag is auth. because her SA in paris sent me this photo. said me that i stupid . i dont know how to prove since seller agent in indonesia cannot tell this is fake or not altough he know the different. just cant tell "fake word" he said not allowed.



Even the fake ones have lining that can be pulled out. I still believe that the bag I spoke with you about is fake.


----------



## Bmack

Hello: 

I would appreciate if someone would authenticate this wallet for me. There is no date stamp/name inside and the seller said that some vintage Dior do not have a name inside. I have never heard that, so I would appreciate help.


----------



## averagejoe

Bmack said:


> Hello:
> 
> I would appreciate if someone would authenticate this wallet for me. There is no date stamp/name inside and the seller said that some vintage Dior do not have a name inside. I have never heard that, so I would appreciate help.



Sorry without stamps/markings, I cannot authenticate this wallet. Maybe another PF member can authenticate this.


----------



## zen1965

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot authenticate without clear, large photos of the front and back of the interior tag. Taking a picture of the back of the tag does not encourage fakes because the date codes on the back are not unique.
> 
> As well, I do not think the hardware is tarnished, but it looks like there is a bit of wear and tear on them (could be shop wear, too).


Thank you very much that you had a look at this. 
I contacted the seller - alas, she refuses to provide the requested photos claiming as a legitimate shop owner she only sell authentic items. Since we are both based in the same European country, I could most likely "enforce" a return if the bag was not authentic. On the other hand, though, I really do not the time to go through the extra hassle that a return would entail. Ahhh, what to (tempted & torn...).


----------



## Panders77

Hello, I am very interested in this Lady Dior.  Can you please authenticate this for me.  This is my first time I am asking for authentication I hope I am doing it correctly.   Thanks in advance.

*Item name is .... Details about  NEVER USED Authentic Christian Dior LADY DIOR Black Lambskin GD metal Hand Bag
Item number is ..... Ebay 131875118523
Seller ID id ...... gene7412517*

*Direct Link ....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-USED-Authentic-Christian-Dior-LADY-DIOR-Black-Lambskin-GD-metal-Hand-Bag/131875118523?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=bc33bd6a835e4303af3d2f2148fa80d9&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=131875118523*


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Bmack

averagejoe said:


> Sorry without stamps/markings, I cannot authenticate this wallet. Maybe another PF member can authenticate this.



Thank you. I do understand. I am not going to purchase it.


----------



## Bmack

averagejoe said:


> Sorry without stamps/markings, I cannot authenticate this wallet. Maybe another PF member can authenticate this.




Hi, would you be able to help with this one? Please have a look when time permits. I would appreciate any help you provide. Thank you.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Panders77 said:


> Hello, I am very interested in this Lady Dior.  Can you please authenticate this for me.  This is my first time I am asking for authentication I hope I am doing it correctly.   Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item name is .... Details about  NEVER USED Authentic Christian Dior LADY DIOR Black Lambskin GD metal Hand Bag*
> *Item number is ..... Ebay 131875118523*
> *Seller ID id ...... gene7412517*
> 
> *Direct Link ....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-USED-Authentic-Christian-Dior-LADY-DIOR-Black-Lambskin-GD-metal-Hand-Bag/131875118523?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=bc33bd6a835e4303af3d2f2148fa80d9&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=131875118523*


This one looks OK. 

Please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Bmack said:


> Hi, would you be able to help with this one? Please have a look when time permits. I would appreciate any help you provide. Thank you.


This one looks good so far, no red flags that I can see. Can you perhaps also get the date code on this item?


----------



## averagejoe

zen1965 said:


> Thank you very much that you had a look at this.
> I contacted the seller - alas, she refuses to provide the requested photos claiming as a legitimate shop owner she only sell authentic items. Since we are both based in the same European country, I could most likely "enforce" a return if the bag was not authentic. On the other hand, though, I really do not the time to go through the extra hassle that a return would entail. Ahhh, what to (tempted & torn...).



Don't get it from her if she doesn't provide satisfactory pictures. It's not really worth the hassle.


----------



## averagejoe

Panders77 said:


> Hello, I am very interested in this Lady Dior.  Can you please authenticate this for me.  This is my first time I am asking for authentication I hope I am doing it correctly.   Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item name is .... Details about  NEVER USED Authentic Christian Dior LADY DIOR Black Lambskin GD metal Hand Bag
> Item number is ..... Ebay 131875118523
> Seller ID id ...... gene7412517*
> 
> *Direct Link ....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-USED-Authentic-Christian-Dior-LADY-DIOR-Black-Lambskin-GD-metal-Hand-Bag/131875118523?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=bc33bd6a835e4303af3d2f2148fa80d9&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=131875118523*





ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks OK.
> 
> Please wait for a second opinion.



I agree with ThisVNChick.


----------



## Panders77

averagejoe said:


> I agree with ThisVNChick.


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Bmack

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks good so far, no red flags that I can see. Can you perhaps also get the date code on this item?


The seller said he could not locate any date code and sent more pics from every angle. Does all Dior have date code stamp?


----------



## averagejoe

Bmack said:


> The seller said he could not locate any date code and sent more pics from every angle. Does all Dior have date code stamp?



It should have a date code behind one of the slots embossed in the leather. 

It still looks alright. I think it will be fine to purchase, except I want to let you know that this is not really a passport holder, but a journal/agenda which has the pages taken out, probably because they were used.


----------



## snowbubble

Item: Lady Dior 
Seller: Designer Wish Bags 
Link: http://www.designerwishbags.com/product/lady-dior-medium-bag/

Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

snowbubble said:


> Item: Lady Dior
> Seller: Designer Wish Bags
> Link: http://www.designerwishbags.com/product/lady-dior-medium-bag/
> 
> Thank you in advance



Picture of the front of the interior tag required.


----------



## candiholics

Hi averagejoe,

Would you please take a look at this bag? Thank you.

Item name: Christian Dior Woman Handbag
Item number:  262536997780
Seller ID: tetyandoroshenk-0
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...997780?hash=item3d206cab94:g:dggAAOSwkl5XftZ1


----------



## snowbubble

averagejoe said:


> Picture of the front of the interior tag required.


----------



## gunamich

Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this bag? 
Item: Lady Dior mini
Seller: aggietusi
Link: 
http://shop.depop.me/wj.c.v?utm_cam...9&yozio_use_custom_scheme_in_safari=true&vs=1


----------



## gunamich

I have another one. Please help me authenticate this.
Item: Lady dior


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

candiholics said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Would you please take a look at this bag? Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Woman Handbag
> Item number:  262536997780
> Seller ID: tetyandoroshenk-0
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...997780?hash=item3d206cab94:g:dggAAOSwkl5XftZ1



This one looks OK


----------



## ThisVNchick

gunamich said:


> Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item: Lady Dior mini
> Seller: aggietusi
> Link:
> http://shop.depop.me/wj.c.v?utm_campaign=client-share&utm_source=generic&utm_term=aggietusi&utm_medium=message&utm_content=michellejosph&referrer=depop://product/34973339&user=aggietusi&yozio_iphone_deeplink_url=depop://product/34973339&yozio_android_deeplink_url=depop://product/34973339&yozio_use_custom_scheme_in_safari=true&vs=1





gunamich said:


> I have another one. Please help me authenticate this.
> Item: Lady dior



Both are fake


----------



## ThisVNchick

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 3416906



This black one looks OK. Please wait for a second opinion, as the newer LDs are tricky.


----------



## candiholics

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks OK



Hi, thank you VNchick


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> This black one looks OK. Please wait for a second opinion, as the newer LDs are tricky.



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## snowbubble

ThisVNchick said:


> This black one looks OK. Please wait for a second opinion, as the newer LDs are tricky.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much VNC AND AJ !


----------



## Shiningnails

Hi,  could someone please help me to tell if this dior bag is authentic?  Or what photos do I need so to verify further? Appreciate everyone's help. 
  Thank you!


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Buying this from a girl locally, she says it is authentic, I would like to confirm before purchasing it  Also, what would be the price range for something like this?
\
\I have attached the photos she sent, if more are needed , let me know and I can ask her


----------



## tsuarsawan

Item: Dior soft tote
Seller: sri_n6905
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322190840940?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Please authenticate this bag for me.
TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Shiningnails said:


> Hi,  could someone please help me to tell if this dior bag is authentic?  Or what photos do I need so to verify further? Appreciate everyone's help.
> Thank you!



Photos of the interior leather tag, front and back, are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Kaylee_candy said:


> Buying this from a girl locally, she says it is authentic, I would like to confirm before purchasing it  Also, what would be the price range for something like this?
> \
> \I have attached the photos she sent, if more are needed , let me know and I can ask her



I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

tsuarsawan said:


> Item: Dior soft tote
> Seller: sri_n6905
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322190840940?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> TIA



Photo of the back of the interior tag required.


----------



## belljulia44

Hi all,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...y-dior-grande-dior-rose-en-cuir-2847247.shtml
is the price fair ?

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

belljulia44 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...y-dior-grande-dior-rose-en-cuir-2847247.shtml
> is the price fair ?
> 
> Many thanks



I believe this is authentic. The price is fair especially since you can pay to have it refurbished by a cobbler or leather specialist.


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
Name; Boston
Item 302021998511
SELLER MADD-deals

LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/30202199851...991b9beedb8&bu=44249911815&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## 123lushan

Hello, please can you authenticate this bag? I know the photos are blurry but am asking for more photos. 

Item: mini Lady Dior
Seller: skill_elan

http://m.ebay.com/itm/252473446536

Thank you!


----------



## Panfilova

Hello dear, would you be so kind, and help me in authentication this dior bag
Dior Lady Dior medium black patent leather with gold hardware

































THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## Hong1801

Hello there
Please help me to check two dior purse which   are selling on ebay 
Dior 1
Item name:Christian Dior Nude/Tan Large Lady Dior Patent Leather Quilted Handbag with "DIOR" Initial Charms and Silver Hardware.
Item number:162100920509
Seller ID:jfaire (35)
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162100920509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Dior 2
Item name:
*CHRISTIAN DIOR - "LADY DIOR" - Large 2-way Patent Leather Handbag in Classic Tan*

Item number:182207865076
Seller ID:jllaibe(261)
Direct URL link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182207865076?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am new on forum and the first time 
Thank you for helping me


----------



## tsuarsawan

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the back of the interior tag required.[/QUOTE



Thanks in advance Joe. Hope this helps.


----------



## belljulia44

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The price is fair especially since you can pay to have it refurbished by a cobbler or leather specialist.



Many Thanks Joe, I will do so, do you know where I can refresh the bag in Europe- Belgium? in the same Dior? thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Panfilova said:


> Hello dear, would you be so kind, and help me in authentication this dior bag
> Dior Lady Dior medium black patent leather with gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE



Picture of the back of the interior tag is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Hong1801 said:


> Hello there
> Please help me to check two dior purse which   are selling on ebay
> Dior 1
> Item name:Christian Dior Nude/Tan Large Lady Dior Patent Leather Quilted Handbag with "DIOR" Initial Charms and Silver Hardware.
> Item number:162100920509
> Seller ID:jfaire (35)
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/162100920509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Dior 2
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR - "LADY DIOR" - Large 2-way Patent Leather Handbag in Classic Tan*
> 
> Item number:182207865076
> Seller ID:jllaibe(261)
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182207865076?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am new on forum and the first time
> Thank you for helping me



I believe they are both authentic


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Hello, please can you authenticate this bag? I know the photos are blurry but am asking for more photos.
> 
> Item: mini Lady Dior
> Seller: skill_elan
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252473446536
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> Name; Boston
> Item 302021998511
> SELLER MADD-deals
> 
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/30202199851...991b9beedb8&bu=44249911815&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu



Picture of the back of the interior tag required.


----------



## Hong1801

averagejoe said:


> I believe they are both authentic


Thanks alot


----------



## Panfilova

averagejoe said:


> Picture of the back of the interior tag is required.


Here it is. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Panfilova said:


> Here it is. Thank you



Not sure about this one, based on this picture. Hopefully ThisVNChick can give a second opinion.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Panfilova said:


> Here it is. Thank you





averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, based on this picture. Hopefully ThisVNChick can give a second opinion.



Can you take a better picture of the interior tag, front and back again? The ones that you have aren't crisp, it's hard to make out the font/numbers without the glare.


----------



## tsuarsawan

tsuarsawan said:


> Thanks in advance Joe. Hope this helps.


Joe, is this authentic please?
TIA


----------



## kathimarkova

Hi,

I was hoping you could help me authenticate the below bag that i have purchased:
Item name: Christian Dior Rose Gold Diorama Bag £2450 Used
Item number: 282101007758
Seller ID: doyoulikeit34
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282101007758?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hong1801

Thank you very much for helping me to check dior items
I want bid a dior wallet on ebay 
Can you check it ,please

Item name: christion dior black patent   Leather wallet 
Item number:262536096561
Seller id:apple2009k(258)
 Direct link on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262536096561?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Give a deep gratitude to you


----------



## ThisVNchick

Hong1801 said:


> Thank you very much for helping me to check dior items
> I want bid a dior wallet on ebay
> Can you check it ,please
> 
> Item name: christion dior black patent   Leather wallet
> Item number:262536096561
> Seller id:apple2009k(258)
> Direct link on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262536096561?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Give a deep gratitude to you


This looks ok.


----------



## ThisVNchick

kathimarkova said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me authenticate the below bag that i have purchased:
> Item name: Christian Dior Rose Gold Diorama Bag £2450 Used
> Item number: 282101007758
> Seller ID: doyoulikeit34
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282101007758?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This is missing some crucial pictures to authenticate. Please refer to post #1 for more details.


----------



## ThisVNchick

tsuarsawan said:


> Joe, is this authentic please?
> TIA


I think AJ wanted to see the date code on this piece. I did see the listing and saw the front side of the interior tag, please have the seller send you the backside where the date code is located.

I do not see any red flags yet but would like to be 100% sure.


----------



## Hong1801

ThisVNchick said:


> This looks ok.


Hello there 
I saw the hardware of dior letters of wallet changed to black color at small ring 
It is authentic but the metal still change color alright 
Thanks for advance


----------



## ThisVNchick

Hong1801 said:


> Hello there
> I saw the hardware of dior letters of wallet changed to black color at small ring
> It is authentic but the metal still change color alright
> Thanks for advance


Yes, the hardware is just coated with silver. If it gets overused or exposed to moisture, the outside coating can tarnish and exposed the brass underneath. If you want, you can always bring the item back to Dior and they will replace the charms for you at a small fee.


----------



## Hong1801

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, the hardware is just coated with silver. If it gets overused or exposed to moisture, the outside coating can tarnish and exposed the brass underneath. If you want, you can always bring the item back to Dior and they will replace the charms for you at a small fee.


Thanks a lot and have a good night


----------



## tsuarsawan

ThisVNchick said:


> I think AJ wanted to see the date code on this piece. I did see the listing and saw the front side of the interior tag, please have the seller send you the backside where the date code is located.
> 
> I do not see any red flags yet but would like to be 100% sure.


Thanks, I will get the seller to send me the pic.


----------



## kathimarkova

ThisVNchick said:


> This is missing some crucial pictures to authenticate. Please refer to post #1 for more details.



Here you go, Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

kathimarkova said:


> Here you go, Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424082
> View attachment 3424082
> View attachment 3424083
> View attachment 3424084
> View attachment 3424085



I don't know for sure. There are some details that are a bit suspicious.


----------



## ThisVNchick

kathimarkova said:


> Here you go, Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424082
> View attachment 3424082
> View attachment 3424083
> View attachment 3424084
> View attachment 3424085



Could we also see the date code for this piece?


----------



## kathimarkova

averagejoe said:


> I don't know for sure. There are some details that are a bit suspicious.



Thank you. Can you let me know what seems suspicious as the seller is adamant it's authentic as she says she works in the fashion industry as a photographer and says that it's a gift?
Thanks


----------



## kathimarkova

ThisVNchick said:


> Could we also see the date code for this piece?



Here you go 
Thanks in advance


----------



## tsuarsawan

ThisVNchick said:


> I think AJ wanted to see the date code on this piece.
> I did see the listing and saw the front side of the interior tag, please have the seller send you the backside where the date code is
> I do not see any red flags yet but would like to be 100% sure.


----------



## ThisVNchick

tsuarsawan said:


> View attachment 3425100



Looks good.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tsuarsawan

tsuarsawan said:


> View attachment 3425100





ThisVNchick said:


> Looks good.



Thanking you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

kathimarkova said:


> Thank you. Can you let me know what seems suspicious as the seller is adamant it's authentic as she says she works in the fashion industry as a photographer and says that it's a gift?
> Thanks





kathimarkova said:


> Here you go
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424668



Maybe contact a Dior boutique to inquire if the ceramic effect deerskin was ever released in a metallic copper/rose gold. I haven't seen this colour on the deerskin before.

Also, can you post detailed close-up pictures of just the chain strap?


----------



## nanirina

Looking to buy this bag from someone locally. She provided these photos. Please help to see if they are good? Thx a million in adance 
	

		
			
		

		
	







View attachment 3428109


----------



## thaisg

Hi,
please, could you authenticate this bag for me?
its a medium lady dior
date code: 16 BO 1100 ( what does that mean?)
Thank you!!


----------



## nanirina

nanirina said:


> Looking to buy this bag from someone locally. She provided these photos. Please help to see if they are good? Thx a million in adance



In addition have a pic of the lock attached.


----------



## nanirina

Also am watching this item, please help to take a look? thx very much!!!
Item: Miss Dior Bag
Item Number:232004461058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232004461058
Seller ID: ebeauty66


----------



## averagejoe

nanirina said:


> In addition have a pic of the lock attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428169


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

nanirina said:


> Also am watching this item, please help to take a look? thx very much!!!
> Item: Miss Dior Bag
> Item Number:232004461058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232004461058
> Seller ID: ebeauty66



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

thaisg said:


> Hi,
> please, could you authenticate this bag for me?
> its a medium lady dior
> date code: 16 BO 1100 ( what does that mean?)
> Thank you!!



Please post pictures. We cannot authenticate with the date code alone.


----------



## nanirina

Thx so much average joe!!! 
Have another bag please that I am watching. Plz see pics below. It's from someone local.


----------



## nanirina

Have one more from someone local. So sorry for the trouble and thx so much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

nanirina said:


> Have one more from someone local. So sorry for the trouble and thx so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428679
> View attachment 3428680
> View attachment 3428681
> View attachment 3428682
> View attachment 3428683



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

nanirina said:


> Thx so much average joe!!!
> Have another bag please that I am watching. Plz see pics below. It's from someone local.
> 
> View attachment 3428629
> View attachment 3428630
> View attachment 3428631
> View attachment 3428632
> View attachment 3428633
> View attachment 3428634



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## kathimarkova

averagejoe said:


> Maybe contact a Dior boutique to inquire if the ceramic effect deerskin was ever released in a metallic copper/rose gold. I haven't seen this colour on the deerskin before.
> 
> Also, can you post detailed close-up pictures of just the chain strap?



Here you go, thank you so much


----------



## JJ95

Hello! Could anyone tell me that is this Lady Dior Bag is authentic? Serial number: 194-BM-1007.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kathimarkova said:


> Here you go, thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3429510
> View attachment 3429511



Compare these pictures to pictures of authentic Diorama straps and you may see why I'm doubting the authenticity of this bag. My belief that I'm not sure of its authenticity still stands.


----------



## averagejoe

JJ95 said:


> Hello! Could anyone tell me that is this Lady Dior Bag is authentic? Serial number: 194-BM-1007.


We cannot authenticate with just a serial number. Please read post 1 for authentication requirements.


----------



## Lingzwong

Hi, i'm new to here. I need some help. This bag from ebay and the bidding has ended on this item but the seller contact me and said the winner not going to pay and she ask me still interesting for the bag. The  serial number is 16-BO-1100 with A under and SHE ALSO SEND ME THE authentic card photo
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-lady...%2FY%2BilTKtSZqspOcOM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

Lingzwong said:


> Hi, i'm new to here. I need some help. This bag from ebay and the bidding has ended on this item but the seller contact me and said the winner not going to pay and she ask me still interesting for the bag. The  serial number is 16-BO-1100 with A under and SHE ALSO SEND ME THE authentic card photo
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-lady-Dior-bag-genuine-leather-/252473446536?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=WLY2azEcj0%2FY%2BilTKtSZqspOcOM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I believe this is fake.

Welcome to The Purse Forum, by the way!


----------



## Lingzwong

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.
> 
> Welcome to The Purse Forum, by the way!


Just follow you averagejoe 
Would you please tell me why you believed that is fake? I want to know more how to authentic a Dior bag.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Lingzwong said:


> Just follow you averagejoe
> Would you please tell me why you believed that is fake? I want to know more how to authentic a Dior bag.
> Thank you



Sorry we do not provide the reasons why we believe a bag is fake, as we don't want to help counterfeiters (who may be reading this thread) improve their fakes.


----------



## danalamode

Hello Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate the following listed item on eBay. Thank you!

Item name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Hand Bag with Strap Black
Item number: 262516222092
Seller ID: reference-shop
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262516222092


----------



## Jenifer 2016

Hello averagejoe 
Can you check my lady dior which i have just bought 
I took a lot pictures of it
Total more than 20 pictures 
I will up 2 messages
Thank you for helping me to advance them


----------



## nucleii

Hello Joe,

Would you be able to authentic this brooch?

https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...uthentic-vintage-christian-dior-signed-brooch

Should I ask for more photos?


----------



## Jenifer 2016

Hello averagejoe (part 2)
Can you check my lady dior which i have just bought 
I took a lot pictures of it
Total more than 20 pictures 
I will up 2 messages
Thank you for helping me to advance them


----------



## Jenifer 2016

Part 3


----------



## Jenifer 2016

Part 4
I up a lot pictures
Sorry about that ,but i paid a lot money to get this bag,I can not check authentic myself 
Thanks for check it and have a goof life


----------



## averagejoe

Jenifer 2016 said:


> Part 3



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

JJ95 said:


> Hello! Could anyone tell me that is this Lady Dior Bag is authentic? Serial number: 194-BM-1007.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

nucleii said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Would you be able to authentic this brooch?
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...uthentic-vintage-christian-dior-signed-brooch
> 
> Should I ask for more photos?


Sorry, I'm not sure about this piece as this one dates back quite a few years ago.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

danalamode said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate the following listed item on eBay. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Hand Bag with Strap Black
> Item number: 262516222092
> Seller ID: reference-shop
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262516222092


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jenifer 2016

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you a lot for helping me to check it and have a good life


----------



## netababy

hello please authenticate this for me:

Item nameIORAMA BAG IN SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
Item number: 262565034913
Seller ID:alexloumena
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIORAMA-BAG...4913&clkid=7343974006051822630&_qi=RTM2247625

thanks


----------



## Panfilova

ThisVNchick said:


> Can you take a better picture of the interior tag, front and back again? The ones that you have aren't crisp, it's hard to make out the font/numbers without the glare.


Hope this will be better( its sooo hard to take good picture of patent leather There written 05 MA 0136


----------



## averagejoe

Panfilova said:


> Hope this will be better( its sooo hard to take good picture of patent leather There written 05 MA 0136



Looks a bit strange to me. @ThisVNchick, what do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

netababy said:


> hello please authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item nameIORAMA BAG IN SILVER-TONE METALLIC CALFSKIN WITH MICRO-CANNAGE MOTIF
> Item number: 262565034913
> Seller ID:alexloumena
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIORAMA-BAG-IN-SILVER-TONE-METALLIC-CALFSKIN-WITH-MICRO-CANNAGE-MOTIF/262565034913?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=b3ea462d4b294704940f0b0af0e7ff1d&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=262565034913&clkid=7343974006051822630&_qi=RTM2247625
> 
> thanks


I believe this is fake.


----------



## danalamode

Hello, @averagejoe , could you please once again authenticate this listing on eBay? 
Thanks a million in advance! 

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lambskin Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black CD 25084
Item number: 142076234862
Seller ID: next-innovation
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142076234862


----------



## coco09

averagejoe said:


> Picture of the back of the interior tag required.


Here's photo, Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

danalamode said:


> Hello, @averagejoe , could you please once again authenticate this listing on eBay?
> Thanks a million in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lambskin Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black CD 25084
> Item number: 142076234862
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142076234862



Sorry not entirely sure about this one. Maybe another PF member can take a look.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Here's photo, Thanks



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Jenifer 2016

Hello averagejoe
I want bid this item
Can u check this dior handbag on ebay ,please?
Item name:Christian Dior Be Dior Bag in RED Leather Champagne Gold HW Mint! 4.4k

Item number 162154828683

Direct link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...828683?hash=item25c12e538b:g:~sYAAOSwzJ5XXfzm

Thanks for helping me again


----------



## averagejoe

Jenifer 2016 said:


> Hello averagejoe
> I want bid this item
> Can u check this dior handbag on ebay ,please?
> Item name:Christian Dior Be Dior Bag in RED Leather Champagne Gold HW Mint! 4.4k
> 
> Item number 162154828683
> 
> Direct link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...828683?hash=item25c12e538b:g:~sYAAOSwzJ5XXfzm
> 
> Thanks for helping me again



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Jenifer 2016

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Jenifer 2016

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you for your reply as it is late at night
Have a good night


----------



## LJH316

Please can you authenticate this from 
eBay?
Item number
122069115958
Seller
used4homeatgmail(12)
Link
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122069115958

Thanks for your time 

Lucy


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

LJH316 said:


> Please can you authenticate this from
> eBay?
> Item number
> 122069115958
> Seller
> used4homeatgmail(12)
> Link
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122069115958
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Lucy


I believe this is fake.


----------



## LJH316

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you for your help


----------



## evy_chien

Hello.. Can please help me authenticate my lady Dior.. I purchased this few years ago from a PS mrsleongcloset instagram that claimed the item from china boutique
Item name: lady dior patent
Thanks for the help


----------



## evy_chien

evy_chien said:


> Hello.. Can please help me authenticate my lady Dior.. I purchased this few years ago from a PS mrsleongcloset instagram that claimed the item from china boutique
> Item name: lady dior patent
> Thanks for the help


 Part 2..


----------



## realwomanhh

Hi averagejoe. Have you seen this lady dior before and what material is this? TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

evy_chien said:


> Part 2..



Hmm...not entirely sure. Everything checks out except one detail, but it could be the lighting as it is hard to see embossings on patent leather. @ThisVNchick, what do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

realwomanhh said:


> View attachment 3435713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi averagejoe. Have you seen this lady dior before and what material is this? TIA.



This material is printed ayers, an exotic skin.


----------



## evy_chien

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...not entirely sure. Everything checks out except one detail, but it could be the lighting as it is hard to see embossings on patent leather. @ThisVNchick, what do you think?


Hello averagejoe. Thanks for the reply.. Do u need more photos? Again thanks for your time and help.


----------



## averagejoe

evy_chien said:


> Hello averagejoe. Thanks for the reply.. Do u need more photos? Again thanks for your time and help.



If you can take a few more photos from different angles of the logo embossings both on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and the logo on the inside, then it may help us see the logo from different angles.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...not entirely sure. Everything checks out except one detail, but it could be the lighting as it is hard to see embossings on patent leather. @ThisVNchick, what do you think?



The stamping is OK but the stitching in multiple areas worry me. They are extremely sloppy, personally, I've never seen stitching that bad. I can't imagine that Dior would let it pass QC.


----------



## evy_chien

averagejoe said:


> If you can take a few more photos from different angles of the logo embossings both on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and the logo on the inside, then it may help us see the logo from different angles.


----------



## evy_chien

ThisVNchick said:


> The stamping is OK but the stitching in multiple areas worry me. They are extremely sloppy, personally, I've never seen stitching that bad. I can't imagine that Dior would let it pass QC.


Hello Vnchick. Do u mean this bag is fake? Thanks for the help


----------



## ThisVNchick

evy_chien said:


> Hello Vnchick. Do u mean this bag is fake? Thanks for the help



I can not definitively say that it is fake because the photos that you've taken of the stamps looks OK, but when I look at the stitching in certain areas they're sloppy and not uniform. Having owning many LDs in my lifetime, I've never had an LD that I've owned or looked at from Dior with such sloppy QC. 

If you were thinking of purchasing this item, I would have advised you to pass. But because you've already own the item, my best advice for you is to look into a paid professional authentication service for a second opinion (I.e. authenticate4u). If you decide to sell the bag, it would help your buyer to see a professional authentication certificate, as the bag does have some markings that makes it look "off".


----------



## evy_chien

ThisVNchick said:


> I can not definitively say that it is fake because the photos that you've taken of the stamps looks OK, but when I look at the stitching in certain areas they're sloppy and not uniform. Having owning many LDs in my lifetime, I've never had an LD that I've owned or looked at from Dior with such sloppy QC.
> 
> If you were thinking of purchasing this item, I would have advised you to pass. But because you've already own the item, my best advice for you is to look into a paid professional authentication service for a second opinion (I.e. authenticate4u). If you decide to sell the bag, it would help your buyer to see a professional authentication certificate, as the bag does have some markings that makes it look "off".


Thanks @ThisVNchick .. Appreciated ur help very much


----------



## Panders77

Hi was wondering if this Lady Dior is authentic.  Thanks so much for all your help.
Item name is ......  Christian Lady Dior Handbag Bag Purse Light Gray Patent Leather Medium New NIB
Item number is ....  eBay item number:  182224799020
Seller ID ...... omg-q-girl
Direct Link is ....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...DIUM-NEW-NIB-/182224799020?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Panders77 said:


> Hi was wondering if this Lady Dior is authentic.  Thanks so much for all your help.
> Item name is ......  Christian Lady Dior Handbag Bag Purse Light Gray Patent Leather Medium New NIB
> Item number is ....  eBay item number:  182224799020
> Seller ID ...... omg-q-girl
> Direct Link is ....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...DIUM-NEW-NIB-/182224799020?fromMakeTrack=true


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Panders77

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## realwomanhh

averagejoe said:


> This material is printed ayers, an exotic skin.


Thanks for your reply. I have searched for printed ayers skin and it looks totally different from the one i wanted to purchase. Could it be fake?


----------



## annie1232

Hello I am now on my third Dior bag and planning on making it a fourth. I found this Dior online and would like some help / guidance on whether or not it is authentic. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hello I am now on my third Dior bag and planning on making it a fourth. I found this Dior online and would like some help / guidance on whether or not it is authentic. Thank you all in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439575
> View attachment 3439576
> View attachment 3439577
> View attachment 3439578
> View attachment 3439579


I believe this is fake.


----------



## annie1232

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.



I thought it was too good to be true.. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

realwomanhh said:


> View attachment 3439327
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have searched for printed ayers skin and it looks totally different from the one i wanted to purchase. Could it be fake?



Hmm...can you please post more pictures of the bag (i.e. of the interior tag front and back, of the charms, of the logo behind the leather circle behind the charms, of the grommets, and other overall details of the bag)? 

The difference between the two pictures is quite alarming.


----------



## hayes2786

was wanting to know if these dior so real are authentic?  they feel very cheap and plastic so i'm unsure.  thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

hayes2786 said:


> was wanting to know if these dior so real are authentic?  they feel very cheap and plastic so i'm unsure.  thanks!
> View attachment 3439758
> View attachment 3439760
> View attachment 3439761
> View attachment 3439762
> View attachment 3439763
> View attachment 3439764
> View attachment 3439765


I believe these are fake.


----------



## hayes2786

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake.


Can you tell by the serial number?


----------



## averagejoe

hayes2786 said:


> Can you tell by the serial number?


No. It is a combination of details but we don't share the details on this forum because we don't want to provide tips to counterfeiters who may be reading this public forum to help improve their fakes.


----------



## hayes2786

averagejoe said:


> No. It is a combination of details but we don't share the details on this forum because we don't want to provide tips to counterfeiters who may be reading this public forum to help improve their fakes.


no problem.  i understand! thanks so much for your help!


----------



## janey1782

Hi,
It's my first time buying from an online consginment store, so I just wanted to make sure of everything before I take the plunge. 
Please help me authenticate! Thank-you. (Also does anyone know if the discoloration around the edges of the bag can be removed??)

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium in Patent Leather
Online reseller name: JodidaysCloset
Direct URL link:http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/christian-dior-classic-medium-lady-dior-grey


----------



## averagejoe

janey1782 said:


> Hi,
> It's my first time buying from an online consginment store, so I just wanted to make sure of everything before I take the plunge.
> Please help me authenticate! Thank-you. (Also does anyone know if the discoloration around the edges of the bag can be removed??)
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium in Patent Leather
> Online reseller name: JodidaysCloset
> Direct URL link:http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/christian-dior-classic-medium-lady-dior-grey


I believe this is authentic. The discolouration is not removable, as it is the plastic layer on top of the leather that has oxidized, probably due to contact with chemicals on the hands from hand creams, dirt, grease, etc.


----------



## Trully24

Hi. I need help. I am not a Dior addict but I own two items of which I do not know if they are authentic: a pair of sunglasses and a bracelet. Both items are from my aunt who died some years ago. I don't want to sell the items but would be happy to know about their authenticity. 
I do not have much information about both. The sunglasses must be +- 6 years old, the bracelet is, as far as I can remember, from the late 90s. I hope the photos are helpful. Thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Trully24 said:


> Hi. I need help. I am not a Dior addict but I own two items of which I do not know if they are authentic: a pair of sunglasses and a bracelet. Both items are from my aunt who died some years ago. I don't want to sell the items but would be happy to know about their authenticity.
> I do not have much information about both. The sunglasses must be +- 6 years old, the bracelet is, as far as I can remember, from the late 90s. I hope the photos are helpful. Thanks


I believe they are both authentic.


----------



## Trully24

averagejoe said:


> I believe they are both authentic.


Thank you very much


----------



## Calicocalm

Hi, this is my first time buying from a reseller, and I'm not sure if this is authentic or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!

Item name: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch
Item number:
Seller ID: rina-2003
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Promen...708520?hash=item33bd62eaa8:g:~ZMAAOSwV0RXq8tI


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks very much!

Item Name:  Dior Panarea
Item Number:  122083877772
Seller:  Immauivball
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122083877772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

christined012 said:


> Hi, this is my first time buying from a reseller, and I'm not sure if this is authentic or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch
> Item number:
> Seller ID: rina-2003
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Promen...708520?hash=item33bd62eaa8:g:~ZMAAOSwV0RXq8tI


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you take a look please?  Thanks very much!
> 
> Item Name:  Dior Panarea
> Item Number:  122083877772
> Seller:  Immauivball
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122083877772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thanks AJ!


----------



## love86

hi!!! can you pleas authenticate these bags?
these 2 bags are from same seller and my offer for the open bar bags been already accepted. but i also like the diorissimo she has listed and am thinking about putting in an offer for it as well but theres something that bothers about this diorrisimo and i just wanted to run it by here. if you can kidnly take a look at both bags it will ne really appreciated!!!
item:diorissimo
seller: bohdannn
item #: 282133640888
item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Dioris...0888&clkid=7614920250400944605&_qi=RTM2247625

item: open bar large
seller: bohdannn
item#; 282123339093
item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Open-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> hi!!! can you pleas authenticate these bags?
> these 2 bags are from same seller and my offer for the open bar bags been already accepted. but i also like the diorissimo she has listed and am thinking about putting in an offer for it as well but theres something that bothers about this diorrisimo and i just wanted to run it by here. if you can kidnly take a look at both bags it will ne really appreciated!!!
> item:diorissimo
> seller: bohdannn
> item #: 282133640888
> item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Diorissimo-Blue-Red-Bullcalf-Leather-Handbag/282133640888?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=7f5bbcf6467a499dabec7d3f9d3a18bc&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=282133640888&clkid=7614920250400944605&_qi=RTM2247625
> 
> item: open bar large
> seller: bohdannn
> item#; 282123339093
> item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Open-Bar-Black-Handbag-/282123339093?hash=item41afdc8555:g:ZncAAOSwCfdXojqM&nma=true&si=KAQ%2BCcVrkONtvYJW7hKTywlkrNk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I believe both are fake.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are fake.


Thank u so much!!


----------



## Tracynlove

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen 
i am recently purchased my very first Dior bag from Bluefly . i hope you all can kindly help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much


----------



## Tracynlove

more pics


----------



## Tracynlove

more pics


----------



## Tracynlove

more pics


----------



## averagejoe

Tracynlove said:


> more pics


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Tracynlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so very much Averagejoe


----------



## a.little.luxe

I recently received this bag I bought from eBay and just wanted to double check that it is authentic since the color in person is quite different from the ones that were posted online due to the flash the seller used. Thank you!


----------



## Pearlyng

Hi guys! This is my first time buying a Dior bag and there are two on ebay that I'm currently eyeing... Is it possible to tell if they're authentic?

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Charms Monogram Leather Handles Handbag Hobo Safari Shoulder Bag
Item number:  252495660646
Seller ID: sta_shop
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...ndbag-Hobo-Safari-Shoulder-Bag-/252495660646?

Item name:  Christian Dior Lady Dior WHITE LEATHER Tote Handbag
Item number: 252499532211
Seller ID: vintage-custom
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252499532211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> I recently received this bag I bought from eBay and just wanted to double check that it is authentic since the color in person is quite different from the ones that were posted online due to the flash the seller used. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3448804
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448805
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448807
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448808


I believe this is authentic. A colour like this will look very different in photos based on the type of lighting.


----------



## averagejoe

Pearlyng said:


> Hi guys! This is my first time buying a Dior bag and there are two on ebay that I'm currently eyeing... Is it possible to tell if they're authentic?
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Charms Monogram Leather Handles Handbag Hobo Safari Shoulder Bag
> Item number:  252495660646
> Seller ID: sta_shop
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...ndbag-Hobo-Safari-Shoulder-Bag-/252495660646?
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Lady Dior WHITE LEATHER Tote Handbag
> Item number: 252499532211
> Seller ID: vintage-custom
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252499532211?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe they are both authentic. I personally like the Dior Lovely tote (the first one) a lot more than the second bag.


----------



## a.little.luxe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. A colour like this will look very different in photos based on the type of lighting.



Thank you!! I looked it up, and I think it's the "pearlised lotus" color!


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> Thank you!! I looked it up, and I think it's the "pearlised lotus" color!


I think so too. It's the closest to the pictures that you posted.


----------



## Vespa_girl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The discolouration is not removable, as it is the plastic layer on top of the leather that has oxidized, probably due to contact with chemicals on the hands from hand creams, dirt, grease, etc.


Just quickly AJ, do you know the official colour of this grey? Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Just quickly AJ, do you know the official colour of this grey? Thank you so much


This colour is Mink Grey.


----------



## opudding

Hi there

Could you assist in authenticate this bag.


----------



## opudding

more pics


----------



## averagejoe

opudding said:


> more pics


Do you have a picture of the date code behind the interior leather tag? Thanks.


----------



## lev13

Hi everyone!
Hope y'all are having a great weekend. I am new to TPF and I hope you can help me authenticate my very first Dior bag. It's a Diorama small lambskin in white which I just got from eBay. I am attaching the pictures here. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## lev13

More pictures


----------



## opudding

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the date code behind the interior leather tag? Thanks.


Here is the date code pic. Also in the second pic the thread sewing quality is that normal? Also the the card with the bar code is that a new format?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

lev13 said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 3452224
> View attachment 3452225
> View attachment 3452229
> View attachment 3452231
> View attachment 3452238


I believe this is likely fake. Can @ThisVNchick take a look please? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

opudding said:


> Here is the date code pic. Also in the second pic the thread sewing quality is that normal? Also the the card with the bar code is that a new format?


Lady Dior bags are difficult to authenticate, especially newer ones. I believe your bag is authentic but I would like @ThisVNchick  to take a look just to confirm.

The card looks fine.

As well, I think the stitching just broke at that point. It won't come undone even if you snip the ends off.


----------



## lev13

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is likely fake. Can @ThisVNchick take a look please? Thanks!


Hmmmm... Funny thing is before I bought the bag,  the seller did authenticate this bag through a leading authentication service and it was found to be authentic. What do you suggest I should do if this bag is fake?


----------



## averagejoe

lev13 said:


> Hmmmm... Funny thing is before I bought the bag,  the seller did authenticate this bag through a leading authentication service and it was found to be authentic. What do you suggest I should do if this bag is fake?


You can email an authentication service to get a third opinion. If they deem it to be fake as well, then start a refund on PayPal indicating that the bag is fake.

One of the details that is informing my opinion is the extensive bubbling on the inside of the textile pocket. I've never seen that on an authentic bag before, and I doubt humidity and improper use can lead to so much bubbling. It looks like it was glued haphazardly to the front.


----------



## lev13

averagejoe said:


> You can email an authentication service to get a third opinion. If they deem it to be fake as well, then start a refund on PayPal indicating that the bag is fake.
> 
> One of the details that is informing my opinion is the extensive bubbling on the inside of the textile pocket. I've never seen that on an authentic bag before, and I doubt humidity and improper use can lead to so much bubbling. It looks like it was glued haphazardly to the front.


Thanks so much


----------



## ThisVNchick

lev13 said:


> Hmmmm... Funny thing is before I bought the bag,  the seller did authenticate this bag through a leading authentication service and it was found to be authentic. What do you suggest I should do if this bag is fake?





averagejoe said:


> You can email an authentication service to get a third opinion. If they deem it to be fake as well, then start a refund on PayPal indicating that the bag is fake.
> 
> One of the details that is informing my opinion is the extensive bubbling on the inside of the textile pocket. I've never seen that on an authentic bag before, and I doubt humidity and improper use can lead to so much bubbling. It looks like it was glued haphazardly to the front.



I also think this bag is fake (there was another red flag that I saw aside from the wrinkled lining). When I saw it, it bothered me so I went to compare it to my Diorama and it is definitely off. 

I know you said that the seller got the bag authenticated prior BUT there have been cases where authentication certificates were forged. I would suggest that you get the bag authenticated again.


----------



## ThisVNchick

opudding said:


> Here is the date code pic. Also in the second pic the thread sewing quality is that normal? Also the the card with the bar code is that a new format?





averagejoe said:


> Lady Dior bags are difficult to authenticate, especially newer ones. I believe your bag is authentic but I would like @ThisVNchick  to take a look just to confirm.
> 
> The card looks fine.
> 
> As well, I think the stitching just broke at that point. It won't come undone even if you snip the ends off.



This bag looks OK to me.


----------



## lev13

ThisVNchick said:


> I also think this bag is fake (there was another red flag that I saw aside from the wrinkled lining). When I saw it, it bothered me so I went to compare it to my Diorama and it is definitely off.
> 
> I know you said that the seller got the bag authenticated prior BUT there have been cases where authentication certificates were forged. I would suggest that you get the bag authenticated again.


Thanks for your advise. Will do


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I also think this bag is fake (there was another red flag that I saw aside from the wrinkled lining). When I saw it, it bothered me so I went to compare it to my Diorama and it is definitely off.
> 
> I know you said that the seller got the bag authenticated prior BUT there have been cases where authentication certificates were forged. I would suggest that you get the bag authenticated again.


Thank you for your reply.

I totally agree. The certificates can be forged. 

@lev13 the certification is not definitive proof that the bag is real or fake, as authentication services make mistakes from time to time.


----------



## KelseyH2O

Hello lovely people! Would love some help on this:

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag
Item number: 122096569496
Seller ID: sofayooy
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122096596496?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

KelseyH2O said:


> Hello lovely people! Would love some help on this:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag
> Item number: 122096569496
> Seller ID: sofayooy
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122096596496?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is fake.


----------



## KelseyH2O

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Awww shucks, I could have sworn I landed on a good sale, given the seller (sofayoyo) had another item authenticated on here (found via search function), and it was deemed authentic. And that they have relatively good feedback  

Ah well, guess too good to be true? Thanks for the help!


----------



## averagejoe

KelseyH2O said:


> Awww shucks, I could have sworn I landed on a good sale, given the seller (sofayoyo) had another item authenticated on here (found via search function), and it was deemed authentic. And that they have relatively good feedback
> 
> Ah well, guess too good to be true? Thanks for the help!


I tried to find the previous auction from sofayoyo using the search function but it has been removed. 

Sellers of authentic bags don't always sell authentic bags. The method by which they obtain them as third party retailers means that they cannot guarantee that their merchandise is authentic.


----------



## opudding

Hi all thanks for the feedback. Glad my bag is authentic. Btw those thread that came undone can i bring it to dior retailer to repair?


----------



## averagejoe

opudding said:


> Hi all thanks for the feedback. Glad my bag is authentic. Btw those thread that came undone can i bring it to dior retailer to repair?


Yes, but I don't think it's worth your time. It is so minor in my opinion, and no one except you will see it.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Tracynlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Hi Averagejoe,
once again thank you so much for authenticate my first dior bag . i am recently do more research on the bag and i guess the bag might be made in 2014 but i have no other information on this bag. could you please educating me more about this bag please . Thank you


----------



## Tracynlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Hi Averagejoe,
once again thank you so much for authenticate my first dior bag . i am recently do more research on the bag and i guess the bag might be made in 2014 but i have other information on this bag. could you please educating me more about this bag please . Thank you


----------



## Tracynlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Hi Averagejoe,
once again thank you so much for authenticate my first dior bag . i am recently do more research on the bag and i guess the bag might be made in 2014 but i have other information on this bag. could you please educating me more about this bag please . Thank you


----------



## maianh_96

Hello everyone! Could someone please take a look at this Dior wallet on Vestiare for me?

Item Name: Dior Patent Leather Portfeuille (Rendezvous)
Reference #: 2879112
Seller: LOVE
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...atent-leather-portefeuille-dior-2879112.shtml


----------



## MDM

*Item name*:  Lady Dior Medium Purple/White 2015/2016 Season
*Item number*:  302055453069
*Seller ID*:  authentichighvalue
*Link*:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/302055453069?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

Tracynlove said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> once again thank you so much for authenticate my first dior bag . i am recently do more research on the bag and i guess the bag might be made in 2014 but i have other information on this bag. could you please educating me more about this bag please . Thank you


This Lady Dior bag is from fall 2014. The ad I have included below shows the Diorissimo bag from the same collection featuring the pocket with lock on the front.


----------



## averagejoe

maianh_96 said:


> Hello everyone! Could someone please take a look at this Dior wallet on Vestiare for me?
> 
> Item Name: Dior Patent Leather Portfeuille (Rendezvous)
> Reference #: 2879112
> Seller: LOVE
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...atent-leather-portefeuille-dior-2879112.shtml


I believe this wallet is authentic, as long as that's the exact wallet you receive.


----------



## averagejoe

MDM said:


> *Item name*:  Lady Dior Medium Purple/White 2015/2016 Season
> *Item number*:  302055453069
> *Seller ID*:  authentichighvalue
> *Link*:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/302055453069?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Picture of the front of the interior tag is too blurry to authenticate with. Can you please request another photo of it, as well as a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms? Thanks!


----------



## MDM

averagejoe said:


> Picture of the front of the interior tag is too blurry to authenticate with. Can you please request another photo of it, as well as a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms? Thanks!



Are these alright?
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3455593


----------



## averagejoe

MDM said:


> Are these alright?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455590
> View attachment 3455592
> View attachment 3455593


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Christian Dior "Lady Dior" Handbag
Item number: 172326651644
Seller ID: thom20138
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...0xvaBANhYb1HWR3YUsTv0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I think it's authentic, but I'm not too familiar with the 'MADE IN SPAIN' stamping. I was also wondering if anyone knew if it has feet since some of these early ones don't.


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Christian Dior "Lady Dior" Handbag
> Item number: 172326651644
> Seller ID: thom20138
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Handbag-/172326651644?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=q8rqHi0xvaBANhYb1HWR3YUsTv0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I think it's authentic, but I'm not too familiar with the 'MADE IN SPAIN' stamping. I was also wondering if anyone knew if it has feet since some of these early ones don't.


I can't tell, sorry. I'm not familiar with Made in Spain Lady Dior bags. Other details check out, but the logo stamp on the interior tag also looks a bit wonky.


----------



## srplowdr

averagejoe said:


> I can't tell, sorry. I'm not familiar with Made in Spain Lady Dior bags. Other details check out, but the logo stamp on the interior tag also looks a bit wonky.


I'll post more pictures when I get it. I'll look at the construction and smaller details when I get it. It'll be my eighth Lady Dior so I have a fairly good base for comparison.


----------



## Tracynlove

averagejoe said:


> This Lady Dior bag is from fall 2014. The ad I have included below shows the Diorissimo bag from the same collection featuring the pocket with lock on the front.


Thank you so much averagejoe . you are always so kind


----------



## juneolay

Can someone help me to see if this is authentic? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Tks in advance.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## maianh_96

averagejoe said:


> I believe this wallet is authentic, as long as that's the exact wallet you receive.


Thank you for your time


----------



## a.little.luxe

Could someone help me authenticate this please? Thank you!

Item name: Miss Dior Fuchsia
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: ballytide
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Miss-Dior-Pro...a-Classic-Lady-PRISTINE-/191952347416?txnId=0


----------



## PPlonk

hi, any experts on this please. I've heard there are "super" lady Dior bags. Is this one? or just an early version

thanks
http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Dior Lady


----------



## averagejoe

juneolay said:


> Can someone help me to see if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457321
> View attachment 3457322
> View attachment 3457323
> View attachment 3457324
> View attachment 3457325
> View attachment 3457326
> View attachment 3457327
> 
> 
> Tks in advance.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this please? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Miss Dior Fuchsia
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: ballytide
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Miss-Dior-Pro...a-Classic-Lady-PRISTINE-/191952347416?txnId=0


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

PPlonk said:


> hi, any experts on this please. I've heard there are "super" lady Dior bags. Is this one? or just an early version
> 
> thanks
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Dior Lady


I believe this is fake, and this is not a super-fake.


----------



## danalamode

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lambskin Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black CD 25084
Item number: 122115592586
Seller ID: next-innovation
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122115592586

Hello. Can someone please authenticate this Lady Dior for me?
I think I posted the same bag before and @averagejoe was not certain of its authenticity,
I was wondering if @ThisVNchick could have a look to form a second opinion?
Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## ThisVNchick

danalamode said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lambskin Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black CD 25084
> Item number: 122115592586
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122115592586
> 
> Hello. Can someone please authenticate this Lady Dior for me?
> I think I posted the same bag before and @averagejoe was not certain of its authenticity,
> I was wondering if @ThisVNchick could have a look to form a second opinion?
> Thanks a million in advance!



It's hard to tell this one. It looks like a newer model LD, because it has feet, but when I look at the date code, it says 1807 (indicating that it's made in the year 1987)? I am pretty sure LDs prior to 1997 did not have date codes and I am almost sure that the 90s LDs were feetless. There are too many discrepancies.  I would pass on this one.

@averagejoe What are your thoughts?


----------



## PPlonk

Thank you AverageJoe!


----------



## juneolay

Hi averagejoe

Thank you for your time on this. Really appreciate it. Just some questions: is the lining that is wrong (should in blue) or the absence of the double horizontal quilting line at the bottom of the bag that are the factors?


----------



## averagejoe

juneolay said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Thank you for your time on this. Really appreciate it. Just some questions: is the lining that is wrong (should in blue) or the absence of the double horizontal quilting line at the bottom of the bag that are the factors?


Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum as we do not want to assist counterfeiters who may be reading this thread for tips on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

danalamode said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lambskin Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black CD 25084
> Item number: 122115592586
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122115592586
> 
> Hello. Can someone please authenticate this Lady Dior for me?
> I think I posted the same bag before and @averagejoe was not certain of its authenticity,
> I was wondering if @ThisVNchick could have a look to form a second opinion?
> Thanks a million in advance!





ThisVNchick said:


> It's hard to tell this one. It looks like a newer model LD, because it has feet, but when I look at the date code, it says 1807 (indicating that it's made in the year 1987)? I am pretty sure LDs prior to 1997 did not have date codes and I am almost sure that the 90s LDs were feetless. There are too many discrepancies.  I would pass on this one.
> 
> @averagejoe What are your thoughts?



I believe this is fake now that the date code is clear.


----------



## Calicocalm

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## eyeglassesgirl

Hi, Could you please help me authenticate these lady dior, your prompt reply is greatly appreciated ..


----------



## pennyney

Hi, Could you please help me authenticate these lady dior, your prompt reply is greatly appreciated


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

pennyney said:


> View attachment 3460548
> View attachment 3460549
> View attachment 3460550
> View attachment 3460553
> View attachment 3460554
> View attachment 3460555
> View attachment 3460556
> View attachment 3460557
> View attachment 3460558
> View attachment 3460559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Could you please help me authenticate these lady dior, your prompt reply is greatly appreciated


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

eyeglassesgirl said:


> Hi, Could you please help me authenticate these lady dior, your prompt reply is greatly appreciated ..


Not sure about the pink one, but I believe the others are authentic. Please post the full link to the vendor's website for future authentications. I can tell some of these pictures are from Yoogi's Closet, but I can't tell where the pink one is from.


----------



## eyeglassesgirl

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about the pink one, but I believe the others are authentic. Please post the full link to the vendor's website for future authentications. I can tell some of these pictures are from Yoogi's Closet, but I can't tell where the pink one is from.


Hi Averagejoe, you are right,  the last two pics are from yogi's closet and the pink one, I believe from mallaries website. yeah. anyways, you are awesome, thank you for your reply . take care.


----------



## pingko

Dear authenticator. Please help authenticate this bag. This is my 1st Dior bag and this is my 2nd purchase from this seller. The lady is quite nice and she sent me extra pictures for authentication purpose. 
Thank you in advance. Very appreciate your time to help me. 

Item name: Mini Lady Dior Bag
Item number: 322209036494
Seller ID: Redsnodgy

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322209036494


----------



## LVlover2410

Dear Authenticator,

Please could you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag. My mum purchased it online and I am not convinced that it is real. I have a couple of patent leather Lady Dior bag and the sheen on this one is different. Please see the pictures attached.

Please let me know if you need further pictures.


----------



## LVlover2410

LVlover2410 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please could you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag. My mum purchased it online and I am not convinced that it is real. I have a couple of patent leather Lady Dior bag and the sheen on this one is different. Please see the pictures attached.
> 
> Please let me know if you need further pictures.


----------



## LVlover2410

Dear Authenticator,

Please could you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag. My mum purchased it online and I am not convinced that it is real. I have a couple of patent leather Lady Dior bag and the sheen on this one is different. Please see the pictures attached.

Please let me know if you need further pictures.


----------



## Tijana55

Hi, please help me authenticate this dior, it looks good to me, but let me know what you think. 

Item: Dior Diorama
Item number:
Seller ID: intagram id: komissionka_na_rublevke

Pictures:


----------



## Emilyjg

Hi! I'm new here so I apologize if I'm doing anything wrong but I need help authenticating this large Lady Dior. I've searched and searched for info on deciphering the date code so if anyone could tell me when this bag was made, that would be wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## pingko

pingko said:


> Dear authenticator. Please help authenticate this bag. This is my 1st Dior bag and this is my 2nd purchase from this seller. The lady is quite nice and she sent me extra pictures for authentication purpose.
> Thank you in advance. Very appreciate your time to help me.
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior Bag
> Item number: 322209036494
> Seller ID: Redsnodgy
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322209036494
> View attachment 3461377
> View attachment 3461378
> View attachment 3461379
> View attachment 3461380
> View attachment 3461381
> View attachment 3461382
> View attachment 3461383
> View attachment 3461385
> View attachment 3461386



Here are some pictures from the auction 






	

		
			
		

		
	
ต


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Hello dear friends,
I would really appreciate your help to authenticate this Dior Christal Watch, thank you in advance!!!

Item name:
*Dior*
*Les Montres Christian Christal*

Online reseller name: Tina H.
Direct URL link:  https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/dior-les-montres-christian-dior-christal-17717713/


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Continued from above:


----------



## AuthenticChanel

And one last clearer photo of the watch face, thank you so much!!


----------



## Ftan

Please please help me identify this mini lady dior black in lambskin Ghw. The seller said 2014 editions with authentication code Ma-2010. Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Ftan

Dear Authenticator, 
Hi Im new to this forum. I wish that I could have any help from all of you to identify this mini lady dior lambskin in gold hardware. seller told me that it was 2014 editions with authentication code MA-2010. I will share a close up photos of this bag. Your help will be so much appreciated.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ftan

Dear Authenticator 

Im very new to this purse forum, can some of you friends help me identify this lady mini dior in black lambskin whether is authentic or fake. Seller told me that this was 2014 editions, with the authentication codes MA-2010. Your help will be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## wickensa

Hi - could you please help me with this bag!

Item name: Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Emma
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lady-dior-leather-mini-bag-dior-2961542.shtml


----------



## pingko

pingko said:


> Here are some pictures from the auction
> View attachment 3462058
> View attachment 3462059
> View attachment 3462061
> View attachment 3462062
> View attachment 3462063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462064
> View attachment 3462065



Dear Averagejoe please help me authenticate this bag. Your help is highly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyjg said:


> Hi! I'm new here so I apologize if I'm doing anything wrong but I need help authenticating this large Lady Dior. I've searched and searched for info on deciphering the date code so if anyone could tell me when this bag was made, that would be wonderful. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic, from 2005.


----------



## averagejoe

pingko said:


> Dear authenticator. Please help authenticate this bag. This is my 1st Dior bag and this is my 2nd purchase from this seller. The lady is quite nice and she sent me extra pictures for authentication purpose.
> Thank you in advance. Very appreciate your time to help me.
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior Bag
> Item number: 322209036494
> Seller ID: Redsnodgy
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322209036494
> View attachment 3461377
> View attachment 3461378
> View attachment 3461379
> View attachment 3461380
> View attachment 3461381
> View attachment 3461382
> View attachment 3461383
> View attachment 3461385
> View attachment 3461386





pingko said:


> Here are some pictures from the auction
> View attachment 3462058
> View attachment 3462059
> View attachment 3462061
> View attachment 3462062
> View attachment 3462063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462064
> View attachment 3462065





pingko said:


> Dear Averagejoe please help me authenticate this bag. Your help is highly appreciated.
> Thank you


There is no need to post the same request 3 times. We are not always available to authenticate, and posting again and again sends the message that you are rushing us, even if that is not what you meant. Besides, it takes up room on this thread.

The picture of the interior tag has too much flash and is difficult to authenticate with. Please request a clear photo of this tag, as well as a photo of the back of the leather circle bearing the Christian Dior logo.


----------



## averagejoe

Tijana55 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this dior, it looks good to me, but let me know what you think.
> 
> Item: Dior Diorama
> Item number:
> Seller ID: intagram id: komissionka_na_rublevke
> 
> Pictures:


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

wickensa said:


> Hi - could you please help me with this bag!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Emma
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lady-dior-leather-mini-bag-dior-2961542.shtml


Not enough photos. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic. The sheen is different because Dior patent leather from the past wasn't as shiny, and even if it was, the age of the piece may have made the finish less glossy.

Dior patent leather used to look more like very highly-polished leather. Now it looks like it's drenched in gloss.


----------



## Ftan

Hi Im new to this forum. So I hope I don't do silly stuffs. First of all, big thanks to averagejoe for direct me to this link. 
Can authenticator please help me to identify this bag? Seller told me it was 2010 bag, with the authentication code inside the bag MA-2010.


----------



## averagejoe

AuthenticChanel said:


> And one last clearer photo of the watch face, thank you so much!!


Whoa! What an amazing price! I believe it's authentic. I wish I got deals like these.


----------



## averagejoe

Ftan said:


> Hi Im new to this forum. So I hope I don't do silly stuffs. First of all, big thanks to averagejoe for direct me to this link.
> Can authenticator please help me to identify this bag? Seller told me it was 2010 bag, with the authentication code inside the bag MA-2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462939
> View attachment 3462941
> View attachment 3462942
> View attachment 3462943
> View attachment 3462944
> View attachment 3462946


Are you sure that reads MA-2010? It looks more like MA-0010 from the photo. And please post more photos of the back of the leather circle that says Christian Dior PARIS, and another photo of the front of the interior tag (but closer up and showing the logo clearly).


----------



## AuthenticChanel

averagejoe said:


> Whoa! What an amazing price! I believe it's authentic. I wish I got deals like these.



Thank you SO MUCH notyourAverageJoe!!!
You just made my day, yes I was worried since it was such an amazing price!  Thank you thank you thank you.

Good night,
Stefanie


----------



## pingko

averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post the same request 3 times. We are not always available to authenticate, and posting again and again sends the message that you are rushing us, even if that is not what you meant. Besides, it takes up room on this thread.
> 
> The picture of the interior tag has too much flash and is difficult to authenticate with. Please request a clear photo of this tag, as well as a photo of the back of the leather circle bearing the Christian Dior logo.



Thank you very much averagejoe. I apologies for posting a couple if treat as I am not sure if I need to mention the name of authenticator. I really appreciated your help. Will ask the lady for request picture.


----------



## pingko

averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post the same request 3 times. We are not always available to authenticate, and posting again and again sends the message that you are rushing us, even if that is not what you meant. Besides, it takes up room on this thread.
> 
> The picture of the interior tag has too much flash and is difficult to authenticate with. Please request a clear photo of this tag, as well as a photo of the back of the leather circle bearing the Christian Dior logo.



Dear averagejoe. Here is the picture requested. Hope I have done it right. 

Thank you so much


----------



## meow1034

Hi ladies. It has been five years since I've posted but I am wondering if it's possible to authenticate Dior shoes in this forum. I just bought a pair at a price I couldn't pass up. I have been trying to research online but no such luck so far. Please let me know and I will provide many pictures. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

pingko said:


> Dear averagejoe. Here is the picture requested. Hope I have done it right.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463089
> View attachment 3463090
> View attachment 3463091
> View attachment 3463092


I cannot confirm the authenticity of the bag because the stamp looks really poorly done on both areas. @ThisVNchick , what do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

meow1034 said:


> Hi ladies. It has been five years since I've posted but I am wondering if it's possible to authenticate Dior shoes in this forum. I just bought a pair at a price I couldn't pass up. I have been trying to research online but no such luck so far. Please let me know and I will provide many pictures. Thanks in advance.


Yes, we can try our best. Please post clear pictures of several details, including the logo stamping on the sole, the bottom sole, metal hardware, stitching, and any other detail that may help with authentication.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I cannot confirm the authenticity of the bag because the stamp looks really poorly done on both areas. @ThisVNchick , what do you think?


I agree. The stamping is a wee-bit too sloppy for my taste.


----------



## pingko

Thank you very much averagejoe and thisVNchick. Much appreciated your time and help. [emoji1317][emoji1317] 



averagejoe said:


> I cannot confirm the authenticity of the bag because the stamp looks really poorly done on both areas. @ThisVNchick , what do you think?






ThisVNchick said:


> I agree. The stamping is a wee-bit too sloppy for my taste.


----------



## dbsdhrqn123

Hi guys
I am new member have just made account
I am so thank you for being Purse forum member !
can you authenticate this dior bag ?


----------



## averagejoe

dbsdhrqn123 said:


> Hi guys
> I am new member have just made account
> I am so thank you for being Purse forum member !
> can you authenticate this dior bag ?


I believe this is fake.


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Dior Green Patent Leather Large Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: The Luxury Closet
Direct URL link: http://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-green-patent-leather-large-lady-dior-bag

I put the wire on the charms in the third picture so that they don't continue to scratch each other and so that they stay put. I also like the way that they look posed. 






























[URL=http://s670.photobucket.com/user/srplowdr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/11.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## srplowdr

Some more pictures:


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Some more pictures:


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## theclassic

Hello! Are these pictures clear enough to verify? Thank you so much for your time -

Item: Black Miss Dior Handbag
Item #: 222233827362
Seller: autowarehousesales

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222233827362


----------



## LVlover2410

LVlover2410 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please could you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag. My mum purchased it online and I am not convinced that it is real. I have a couple of patent leather Lady Dior bag and the sheen on this one is different. Please see the pictures attached.
> 
> Please let me know if you need further pictures.


Dear AverageJoe,

Would you be able to help with this authenticate request. I wonder if you need more pictures as this one was skipped.

Many thanks for all your help!


----------



## ak3

Hello, 

I just purshed this Dior, I would really love your help authenticating it. 

Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Grained Calfskin Wallet on Chain Pouch Powder Pink*
Online reseller name:Fashionphile
Direct URL link:  ://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-wallet-on-chain-pouch-powder-pink-140092

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

LVlover2410 said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> Would you be able to help with this authenticate request. I wonder if you need more pictures as this one was skipped.
> 
> Many thanks for all your help!





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The sheen is different because Dior patent leather from the past wasn't as shiny, and even if it was, the age of the piece may have made the finish less glossy.
> 
> Dior patent leather used to look more like very highly-polished leather. Now it looks like it's drenched in gloss.



I actually replied but somehow I missed quoting your message so you didn't get notified of the reply. Please read my reply above.


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purshed this Dior, I would really love your help authenticating it.
> 
> Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Grained Calfskin Wallet on Chain Pouch Powder Pink*
> Online reseller name:Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:  ://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-wallet-on-chain-pouch-powder-pink-140092
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

theclassic said:


> Hello! Are these pictures clear enough to verify? Thank you so much for your time -
> 
> Item: Black Miss Dior Handbag
> Item #: 222233827362
> Seller: autowarehousesales
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222233827362


Not enough detailed pictures. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## Toni Mansur

Hi,
This is my first post on this forum.  I have a couple of 'Dior' items that I'd like to know the name of if they are authentic.  I'm fairly doubtful about the purse - I bought it more for the style/color than because I believed it was a real CD.


----------



## Toni Mansur

I also have this saddle wallet that I think is authentic but I don't know the name


----------



## Gigi

Hello everyone. I am a newbee and I found this site very informative.
Just a query, I recently bought a Christian Dior wallet. How will I know if it is indeed Authentic?
I am trying to check via Google it's serial number (the one embossed inside the wallet) but I can't find any help on Google. 
Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Regie Catilo said:


> Hello everyone. I am a newbee and I found this site very informative.
> Just a query, I recently bought a Christian Dior wallet. How will I know if it is indeed Authentic?
> I am trying to check via Google it's serial number (the one embossed inside the wallet) but I can't find any help on Google.
> Anyone? Thanks!


Please post lots of pictures of the wallet, and be sure to read post 1 about all the posting requirements for authentication.


----------



## Gigi

This are taken by the seller. It looks ok to me but I would like ti be sure. It was posted as "New with Tags".  The wallet is still in transit. And I am very excited to see it. 





averagejoe said:


> Please post lots of pictures of the wallet, and be sure to read post 1 about all the posting requirements for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

Regie Catilo said:


> View attachment 3468566
> View attachment 3468567
> View attachment 3468568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This are taken by the seller. It looks ok to me but I would like ti be sure. It was posted as "New with Tags".  The wallet is still in transit. And I am very excited to see it.


Photos are too small, and there aren't enough of them for authentication. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Gigi

averagejoe said:


> Photos are too small, and there aren't enough of them for authentication. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


Ok. Then I will wait for the CD in real so I can be the one to take pictures. The seller is very accomodating and kind though. I have high hopes that this CD wallet is authenticate. Until next post. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Rhona 23

Can anyone tell me if this is real???


----------



## Rhona 23

Rhona 23 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real???


Bob Marley Dior bag


----------



## Gigi

hi there, I think you should give to query directly to averagejoe who is an authenticator. Btw, your bag is so cute-so colorful. Mine, I am still waiting for my CD Cannage Black wallet in chain..


----------



## Toni Mansur

Hi,
This is my first post on this forum. I have a couple of 'Dior' items that I'd like to know the name of if they are authentic. I'm fairly doubtful about the purse - I bought it more for the style/color than because I believed it was a real CD.


----------



## Toni Mansur

I also have this saddle wallet that I think is authentic but I don't know the name


----------



## averagejoe

Toni Mansur said:


> View attachment 3468919
> View attachment 3468920
> View attachment 3468919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> This is my first post on this forum. I have a couple of 'Dior' items that I'd like to know the name of if they are authentic. I'm fairly doubtful about the purse - I bought it more for the style/color than because I believed it was a real CD.





Toni Mansur said:


> View attachment 3468923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this saddle wallet that I think is authentic but I don't know the name



I believe these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Rhona 23 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real???


Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Toni Mansur

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake.


Well that's a bummer!  Haha. But thanks. I was hopeful the wallet was authentic.


----------



## Rhona 23

Regie Catilo said:


> hi there, I think you should give to query directly to averagejoe who is an authenticator. Btw, your bag is so cute-so colorful. Mine, I am still waiting for my CD Cannage Black wallet in chain..


Hi thanks how do I do that?? Sorry I'm new not a clue how to use this site lol x


----------



## Toni Mansur

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake.



What is it about the wallet that leads you to feel it is fake?  Is it something in the design/quality or the pattern? (Or both?). Just so I know what to avoid. Thx


----------



## averagejoe

Toni Mansur said:


> What is it about the wallet that leads you to feel it is fake?  Is it something in the design/quality or the pattern? (Or both?). Just so I know what to avoid. Thx


Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here, in case counterfeiters are reading this public forum to learn how to improve their fakes.


----------



## Gigi

Rhona 23 said:


> Hi thanks how do I do that?? Sorry I'm new not a clue how to use this site lol x[/QUOTE





Rhona 23 said:


> Hi thanks how do I do that?? Sorry I'm new not a clue how to use this site lol x


In the search engine, type in averagejoe then click then the the site where you can ask directly to him. I hope this helps. Just be patient...


----------



## Gigi

Regie Catilo said:


> In the search engine, type in averagejoe then click then the the site where you can ask directly to him. I hope this helps. Just be patient...


Additional info: under the name of averagejoe, check his 1st post regarding on how to present your item for authentication. In that post, you will find about clearer pics, full identification of the item stating where you bought it, item number if its from ebay, copy and paste of the site where you bought the item etch. There are lot of things needed. Just read his first post under his name.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Item name: Lady Dior Medium
Item number:
232090020100

Seller ID:bluebear*4
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-Lady-Dior-Bag-Patent-Dark-Turquoise-/232090020100?


----------



## averagejoe

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Item number:
> 232090020100
> 
> Seller ID:bluebear*4
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-Lady-Dior-Bag-Patent-Dark-Turquoise-/232090020100?


I believe this is fake.


----------



## z_zai

Hi! I need help to authenticate this mini lady dior bag please.
Thank you so much in advance for you help!!
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Mini Lady Dior Light Beige
Online reseller name: www.fashionphile.com
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-light-beige-133785


----------



## averagejoe

z_zai said:


> Hi! I need help to authenticate this mini lady dior bag please.
> Thank you so much in advance for you help!!
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Mini Lady Dior Light Beige
> Online reseller name: www.fashionphile.com
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-light-beige-133785


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## z_zai

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you much averagejoe!!


----------



## TC God Bless

Hi, my mum bought this Lady Dior large lamb skin for me more than 13 years ago. Can help me to authenticate coz I forgotten whether she gave me the card.


----------



## averagejoe

TC God Bless said:


> Hi, my mum bought this Lady Dior large lamb skin for me more than 13 years ago. Can help me to authenticate coz I forgotten whether she gave me the card.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## TC God Bless

Thanks AverageJoe. May I know how old is my bag already? As the bags nowadays comes with strap but not mine


----------



## averagejoe

TC God Bless said:


> Thanks AverageJoe. May I know how old is my bag already? As the bags nowadays comes with strap but not mine


What is the date code behind the Christian Dior tag?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## TC God Bless

averagejoe said:


> What is the date code behind the Christian Dior tag?



MA 0051
It's May 2001 right?


----------



## borisova

Hello, AverageJoe! Please, can u tell, is this bag authentic or no?
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag
Item number: 112124587716
Seller ID: sofayoyo
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112124587716
thank u!


----------



## NOR ADILA ISHAK

Hi,

Can you please authenticate my Lady Dior. I bought it last year(second hand). Thing that trigger me about the authenticity of this bag is the address and phone number on bill and authenticity card are different than Dior Lafayette actual address but the bag looks okay to me. Would appreciate your advise on the authenticity. Thank you.

Item name: Medium Lady Dior Patent Leather
Online reseller name: Gorgeous Luxury 
Direct URL link: http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/dior-ladydior-preloved-2259?search=Lady dior&page=2


----------



## NOR ADILA ISHAK

More photos...


----------



## averagejoe

TC God Bless said:


> MA 0051
> It's May 2001 right?


Yep!


----------



## averagejoe

NOR ADILA ISHAK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate my Lady Dior. I bought it last year(second hand). Thing that trigger me about the authenticity of this bag is the address and phone number on bill and authenticity card are different than Dior Lafayette actual address but the bag looks okay to me. Would appreciate your advise on the authenticity. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior Patent Leather
> Online reseller name: Gorgeous Luxury
> Direct URL link: http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/dior-ladydior-preloved-2259?search=Lady dior&page=2


It looks authentic to me in my opinion.


----------



## NOR ADILA ISHAK

averagejoe said:


> It looks authentic to me in my opinion.


Thank you for your prompt response. May i know what year this bag is made from the serial number?


----------



## averagejoe

NOR ADILA ISHAK said:


> Thank you for your prompt response. May i know what year this bag is made from the serial number?


2013


----------



## NOR ADILA ISHAK

averagejoe said:


> 2013


Great! Thanks averagejoe.


----------



## Reaven

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance!

.


----------



## whateve

Please authenticate:

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Logos Bifold Wallet Purse Leather Black Italy 01R619
Item number: 311701433009
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...433009?hash=item4892da6ab1:g:5M4AAOSwdzVXsoYh

I'm curious to know more about it, if authentic. I've never seen this logo before. Is it vintage? Does the seller's number 01R619 actually refer to anything? Thank you!


----------



## bbzhao89

Please authenticate:

I requested additional photos for inside and the tag but the seller hasn't gotten back to me. Please help me authenticate so I can bid with confidence. Thank you.

Item name: Natural Patent Leather Large Lady Dior With Pale Gold Hardware Never Used

Item number: 262636536505

Seller ID: peter110554
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636536505


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Dior Black Bag Diorissimo 
Item number: 172356296536
Seller ID: sophyu
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-black-...296536?hash=item28213c5f58:g:dw4AAOSwmLlX6XAo


----------



## averagejoe

Reaven said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477581
> View attachment 3477582
> View attachment 3477583
> View attachment 3477584
> View attachment 3477586
> View attachment 3477587
> View attachment 3477588
> View attachment 3477589
> View attachment 3477590
> View attachment 3477594


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bbzhao89 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> I requested additional photos for inside and the tag but the seller hasn't gotten back to me. Please help me authenticate so I can bid with confidence. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Natural Patent Leather Large Lady Dior With Pale Gold Hardware Never Used
> 
> Item number: 262636536505
> 
> Seller ID: peter110554
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636536505


Needs a clear, close-up picture of the interior tag. Sorry it's very difficult to see in the picture. A picture of the back of the leather circle with the Christian Dior logo would help, too.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Dior Black Bag Diorissimo
> Item number: 172356296536
> Seller ID: sophyu
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-black-...296536?hash=item28213c5f58:g:dw4AAOSwmLlX6XAo


I believe this is fake.


----------



## borisova

Hello, AverageJoe! Please, can u tell, is this bag authentic or no?
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag
Item number: 112124587716
Seller ID: sofayoyo
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112124587716
thank u!


----------



## averagejoe

borisova said:


> Hello, AverageJoe! Please, can u tell, is this bag authentic or no?
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag
> Item number: 112124587716
> Seller ID: sofayoyo
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112124587716
> thank u!


I believe this is fake. I authenticated this exact same bag a few days ago.


----------



## borisova

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. I authenticated this exact same bag a few days ago.


thank u very much!


----------



## Gigi

Hi Averagejoe. Remember the CD Cannage Black Wallet I wish that you authenticate for me. See below the pictures I have taken. I am hoping that these would do. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tan chew yet

Hi,can you please check my Dior bag as bought from my friend.Thank you!


----------



## Gigi

Hi, it is me again. Here are some additional pics that might help in authenticating my CD Cannage wallet. Let me know your thoughts. Thank you..


----------



## Tan chew yet

Hi,mine one is lady Dior .Can you help me to authenticate?How to sent you the picture?


----------



## Tan chew yet

Can pls can you pls sent me your email,so I can sent the picture to you.Tq


----------



## sophia307

Hi
Could you please authentic this lady dior for me ?
Item name: Lady dior medium patent leather
Item ID : 162182890905
Seller name: Melouie328
Direct URL Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CHRISTI...AG-5-QUILTS-/162182890905?hash=item25c2da8599
Thank you so much !  I really love the red classic color !


----------



## averagejoe

Regie Catilo said:


> View attachment 3479109
> View attachment 3479105
> View attachment 3479102
> View attachment 3479101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it is me again. Here are some additional pics that might help in authenticating my CD Cannage wallet. Let me know your thoughts. Thank you..


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tan chew yet said:


> Hi,can you please check my Dior bag as bought from my friend.Thank you!





Tan chew yet said:


> Hi,mine one is lady Dior .Can you help me to authenticate?How to sent you the picture?





Tan chew yet said:


> Can pls can you pls sent me your email,so I can sent the picture to you.Tq



Welcome to The Purse Forum!

Please only post 1 message when you wish to have something authenticated. We will respond as soon as we get a chance.

We do not provide email addresses here. Please use the "Upload a File" button to the bottom right of your "Post Reply" message box to attach photos.


----------



## averagejoe

sophia307 said:


> Hi
> Could you please authentic this lady dior for me ?
> Item name: Lady dior medium patent leather
> Item ID : 162182890905
> Seller name: Melouie328
> Direct URL Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-CHRISTI...AG-5-QUILTS-/162182890905?hash=item25c2da8599
> Thank you so much !  I really love the red classic color !


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## a.little.luxe

Item name: Medium Fuchsia Lady Dior 
Item number: 391576901716
Seller ID: sbunting3
Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/391576901716?...e12061.m1838.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


Hi again, I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag! Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> Item name: Medium Fuchsia Lady Dior
> Item number: 391576901716
> Seller ID: sbunting3
> Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/391576901716?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe12061.m1838.l3160%2F7%3Feuid%3D6291c6a0d24c4f8db41eb430b066a8bf%26bu%3D44544143628%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F391576901716%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De12061.m1838.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> Hi again, I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this bag! Thank you!


Please request a clear photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Gigi

So happy to know that Averagejoe...
Thank you again...


----------



## Ph6

Hi....can u please authentic this bag for me?

Item name: Lady Dior oMbre 
Item ID: unsure
Seller: private seller

thank you in advance....needed your advise ☺️


----------



## SJA23

Hi there,
I recently bought this hat and I'm wondering about it's authenticity.  Can you please let me know your thoughts?
Seller: morlrach
Item number: 262644898818
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262644898818?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks,
SJ


----------



## a.little.luxe

averagejoe said:


> Please request a clear photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.



The seller just sent me a photo! Here it is:




Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Ph6 said:


> View attachment 3480159
> View attachment 3480160
> View attachment 3480158
> View attachment 3480157
> View attachment 3480156
> View attachment 3480155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi....can u please authentic this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior oMbre
> Item ID: unsure
> Seller: private seller
> 
> thank you in advance....needed your advise ☺️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

christined123 said:


> The seller just sent me a photo! Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3480278
> 
> 
> Thank you averagejoe!


I can't say for sure, but I believe this bag may be fake.

@ThisVNchick what do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

SJA23 said:


> Hi there,
> I recently bought this hat and I'm wondering about it's authenticity.  Can you please let me know your thoughts?
> Seller: morlrach
> Item number: 262644898818
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262644898818?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks,
> SJ


I believe this is authentic


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Authentic LADY DIOR CHRISTIAN DIOR leather Rose PURSE BAG
Item number: 252555502829
Seller ID: vintage.luv
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-LADY-DIOR-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-leather-Rose-PURSE-BAG-/252555502829


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Authentic LADY DIOR CHRISTIAN DIOR leather Rose PURSE BAG
> Item number: 252555502829
> Seller ID: vintage.luv
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-LADY-DIOR-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-leather-Rose-PURSE-BAG-/252555502829


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## myllaz

Hi, I would like to request authentification on a Lady Dior from Japan, circa 2012.


----------



## Ph6

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank so much Averagejoe for your prompt response.  But, am a bit worried about the circle leather behind the charms because one of the stitches is a bit out of line.  Is it true if all the stitches are not in line that it might be fake?

Thanks kindly


----------



## hartwin

Hello everyone,
I hope you had a wonderful day so far. I'd like to ask if you can please help me authenticate a diorissimo bag. I recently purchased a light gray/cobalt blue diorissimo from Yoogi's Closet. This site seems very reputable and highly supported by many individuals who enjoy buying pre-loved goods (especially TPFers). They really are great with the protective packaging for shipping, plus the bag did not come with its original dust bag but YC provided one of their own. Please check out the following photos  :










*This picture was taken from the YC listing, the serial code is 08-MA-0163*

*I apologize I cannot upload the images on to the forum yet, if you can, please check out my flickr photostream*

What I've gathered so far:
1. The leather is quite smooth and sumptuous (it definitely feels like high quality calf leather)
2. The stitching, piping and small details are carefully done and even
3. The hotstamp and font used for the care cards are quite accurate (I compared the authenticity card to that of my Dior Splits 1.0, even though it is an accessory)
- Even the paper quality of the maintenance booklet is very good (doesn't feel too thin and easily torn)
4. The metal hardware looks and feels authentic

What I'm worried about:
1. If you look closely, the "S" in Christian for the maintenance booklet and packet is slightly slanted compared to the authenticity card (silver)
2. There is a spelling mistake in the maintenance booklet x) "Avoid exposing the item directly to the son,  particularly for lighter colors"

Your help is greatly appreciated and thank you for reading this post. Have a wonderful day


----------



## ThisVNchick

christined123 said:


> The seller just sent me a photo! Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3480278
> 
> 
> Thank you averagejoe!





averagejoe said:


> I can't say for sure, but I believe this bag may be fake.
> 
> @ThisVNchick what do you think?



All the stampings on this bag look incredibly sloppy IMHO. I would stay away just to be safe.


----------



## borisova

Hello again, AverageJoe!
please, can u authenticate this lady dior? my friend sell it by the site vk.com, i have only photos attached! i want to buy it, but want to be sure it's authentic!


----------



## borisova

borisova said:


> Hello again, AverageJoe!
> please, can u authenticate this lady dior? my friend sell it by the site vk.com, i have only photos attached! i want to buy it, but want to be sure it's authentic!


and more photos...


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

borisova said:


> Hello again, AverageJoe!
> please, can u authenticate this lady dior? my friend sell it by the site vk.com, i have only photos attached! i want to buy it, but want to be sure it's authentic!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hartwin said:


> Hello everyone,
> I hope you had a wonderful day so far. I'd like to ask if you can please help me authenticate a diorissimo bag. I recently purchased a light gray/cobalt blue diorissimo from Yoogi's Closet. This site seems very reputable and highly supported by many individuals who enjoy buying pre-loved goods (especially TPFers). They really are great with the protective packaging for shipping, plus the bag did not come with its original dust bag but YC provided one of their own. Please check out the following photos  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This picture was taken from the YC listing, the serial code is 08-MA-0163*
> 
> *I apologize I cannot upload the images on to the forum yet, if you can, please check out my flickr photostream*
> 
> What I've gathered so far:
> 1. The leather is quite smooth and sumptuous (it definitely feels like high quality calf leather)
> 2. The stitching, piping and small details are carefully done and even
> 3. The hotstamp and font used for the care cards are quite accurate (I compared the authenticity card to that of my Dior Splits 1.0, even though it is an accessory)
> - Even the paper quality of the maintenance booklet is very good (doesn't feel too thin and easily torn)
> 4. The metal hardware looks and feels authentic
> 
> What I'm worried about:
> 1. If you look closely, the "S" in Christian for the maintenance booklet and packet is slightly slanted compared to the authenticity card (silver)
> 2. There is a spelling mistake in the maintenance booklet x) "Avoid exposing the item directly to the son,  particularly for lighter colors"
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated and thank you for reading this post. Have a wonderful day


I believe this is authentic. The spelling error isn't an indication of authenticity in this case.


----------



## Apple1956

Hi there 

I can't seem to send the link but I need to pay for an item I won and wanted to check it's authenticity. I know I should have checked first! the seller says the bag was bought in 2012, code matches the card etc.. I hope you can help as I was a bit confused by the date stamp/code having a B underneath it? It's my first dior so grateful for your help and thanks in advance!


----------



## Apple1956

Sorry more pics...


----------



## averagejoe

Apple1956 said:


> Sorry more pics...


The picture of the front of the interior tag is not clear. Please request a clear picture of that, plus a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## borisova

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank u very very much


----------



## Apple1956

averagejoe said:


> The picture of the front of the interior tag is not clear. Please request a clear picture of that, plus a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.




Hi there, I've uploaded more pics. I know I won't enjoy using the bag if I'm even 1% in doubt of the authenticity. So, really appreciate your view on this and thanks for taking the time to do this. 

I asked more photos and the seller was really good but due to language differences he didn't understand what I can by the interior front tag. But I've sent an example to him now and he'll send that tonight!


----------



## averagejoe

Apple1956 said:


> Hi there, I've uploaded more pics. I know I won't enjoy using the bag if I'm even 1% in doubt of the authenticity. So, really appreciate your view on this and thanks for taking the time to do this.
> 
> I asked more photos and the seller was really good but due to language differences he didn't understand what I can by the interior front tag. But I've sent an example to him now and he'll send that tonight!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481332
> View attachment 3481331
> View attachment 3481339
> View attachment 3481340
> View attachment 3481341
> View attachment 3481346
> View attachment 3481347


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Apple1956

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


oh wow cool, seriously I'm smiling away!! ) you have totally made my day. I'm guessing you're so sure now that you don't need the interior tag picture?

Thank you so much for replying so quickly and taking on the role of authenticating. It's an unrecognised public service


----------



## averagejoe

Apple1956 said:


> oh wow cool, seriously I'm smiling away!! ) you have totally made my day. I'm guessing you're so sure now that you don't need the interior tag picture?
> 
> Thank you so much for replying so quickly and taking on the role of authenticating. It's an unrecognised public service


I don't need the interior tag because the details in these new pictures can affirm the bag's authenticity.


----------



## Apple1956

averagejoe said:


> I don't need the interior tag because the details in these new pictures can affirm the bag's authenticity.


cool. thanks again.


----------



## balenciagailove

Hi there,

Would appreciate it a lot if you could please help me authenticate this little pouch. Thank you!


----------



## XxG1RL

Hello dior experts.
I'm looking to buy this bag from eBay and would like to your TAKE if it's authentic.

Seller name: casp433
Item Number: 291891789700
Link (EBay) : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-Blac...3D291872126079&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## sakuraboo

hello, can someone please authenticate this? thank you !!!!!!

Item name:Auth Christian Dior 2Way Cannage Lady Hand Bag Nylon Patent Leather Black 33K557
Item number:252551343917
Seller ID:boom2hanten
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252551343917?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

balenciagailove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would appreciate it a lot if you could please help me authenticate this little pouch. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482067
> View attachment 3482068
> View attachment 3482067
> View attachment 3482068
> View attachment 3482069
> View attachment 3482067
> View attachment 3482068
> View attachment 3482069
> View attachment 3482071
> View attachment 3482072
> View attachment 3482073
> View attachment 3482074
> View attachment 3482076
> View attachment 3482078
> View attachment 3482080


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

XxG1RL said:


> Hello dior experts.
> I'm looking to buy this bag from eBay and would like to your TAKE if it's authentic.
> 
> Seller name: casp433
> Item Number: 291891789700
> Link (EBay) : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-Black-Lady-Dior-Lambskin-Handbag-bag-/291891789700?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202351%26meid%3Df2c426c4f067464e86f1dc6f1154dbe2%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D291872126079&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

sakuraboo said:


> hello, can someone please authenticate this? thank you !!!!!!
> 
> Item name:Auth Christian Dior 2Way Cannage Lady Hand Bag Nylon Patent Leather Black 33K557
> Item number:252551343917
> Seller ID:boom2hanten
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252551343917?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## balenciagailove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## theclassic

Hello - are there enough pics to authenticate? I messaged the seller for additional pics (inner tag) and she wrote back that the bag was in pristine condition and she did not want to stretch / crease the bag trying to force it open to take pictures...

Item: Red Miss Dior
Seller: cherrytastic510
Item #: 112136299766
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11213629976...7700db22583&bu=43133725527&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ftan

Dear Authenticator, 
Can anyone please help me identify this Lady Dior 2013 bag?










Thank you very much


----------



## XxG1RL

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much !!


----------



## Handbag_obssesion

Hi average, addy

Please could you help me authenticate this dior, i would like to sell it, and if you can let me know how is the price can I offer it! Thanks so much
Item name: Large Dior Detective Bag


----------



## sakuraboo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


thank you!~


----------



## averagejoe

Handbag_obssesion said:


> Hi average, addy
> 
> Please could you help me authenticate this dior, i would like to sell it, and if you can let me know how is the price can I offer it! Thanks so much
> Item name: Large Dior Detective Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483875
> View attachment 3483876
> View attachment 3483877
> View attachment 3483879
> View attachment 3483880
> View attachment 3483881
> View attachment 3483882


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ftan said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Can anyone please help me identify this Lady Dior 2013 bag?
> 
> View attachment 3483562
> View attachment 3483563
> View attachment 3483564
> View attachment 3483565
> View attachment 3483567
> View attachment 3483568
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


I believe this Lady Dior is authentic but it's not from 2013


----------



## Ftan

Thanks for your reply[emoji56] really appreciated that...

However, is there any possibility that might have been longer than 2013? Said 2010?


Thanks


----------



## Ph6

Hi Averagejoe,

Can you please kindly authenticate this dior bag for me?

Name: Lady Dior patent leather coral red
Seller: private seller

Thanks


----------



## noshnosh1

how come it has the swan dust bag? I have never seen this before?


----------



## noshnosh1

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html


Hi, I saw a bag that had the letter F under the serial number, everything else seems real about the bag, can you please advice?


----------



## averagejoe

Ftan said:


> Thanks for your reply[emoji56] really appreciated that...
> 
> However, is there any possibility that might have been longer than 2013? Said 2010?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Try 1997


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Ph6 said:


> View attachment 3484949
> View attachment 3484947
> View attachment 3484944
> View attachment 3484941
> View attachment 3484939
> View attachment 3484938
> View attachment 3484935
> View attachment 3484934
> View attachment 3484932
> View attachment 3484931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Can you please kindly authenticate this dior bag for me?
> 
> Name: Lady Dior patent leather coral red
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

noshnosh1 said:


> Hi, I saw a bag that had the letter F under the serial number, everything else seems real about the bag, can you please advice?


Not sure what it means, but we can't authenticate your bag without pictures. Please post several clear pictures of various details of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

noshnosh1 said:


> how come it has the swan dust bag? I have never seen this before?


Some Lady Dior bags come with this dust bag with the Miss Dior by Rene Gruau print.


----------



## Ph6

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Averagejoe ☺️


----------



## jijimorgan

*Authenticate This DIOR please *
*









*


----------



## a.little.luxe

averagejoe said:


> I can't say for sure, but I believe this bag may be fake.
> 
> @ThisVNchick what do you think?





ThisVNchick said:


> All the stampings on this bag look incredibly sloppy IMHO. I would stay away just to be safe.



Thank you guys for your time! I missed out on it just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## averagejoe

jijimorgan said:


> *Authenticate This DIOR please *
> *
> View attachment 3485997
> View attachment 3485998
> View attachment 3486000
> View attachment 3486001
> View attachment 3486002
> View attachment 3486003
> View attachment 3486004
> View attachment 3486005
> View attachment 3486005
> *


I believe this is fake.


----------



## manversusbag

Hi Everyone!

Can you authenticate this Lady Dior Bag? 

Thank you very much


----------



## theclassic

Bum


theclassic said:


> Hello - are there enough pics to authenticate? I messaged the seller for additional pics (inner tag) and she wrote back that the bag was in pristine condition and she did not want to stretch / crease the bag trying to force it open to take pictures...
> 
> Item: Red Miss Dior
> Seller: cherrytastic510
> Item #: 112136299766
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11213629976...7700db22583&bu=43133725527&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Thank you for your time!




BUMP please


----------



## averagejoe

Vonaldrin said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can you authenticate this Lady Dior Bag?
> 
> Thank you very much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

theclassic said:


> Bum
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP please


I believe this is authentic


----------



## manversusbag

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you


----------



## MrsWasik

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. I'm quite concerned that I can't find this Promenade in this particular color anywhere on the internet. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

MrsWasik said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. I'm quite concerned that I can't find this Promenade in this particular color anywhere on the internet. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3488443
> 
> View attachment 3488444
> 
> View attachment 3488445
> 
> View attachment 3488446
> 
> View attachment 3488447
> View attachment 3488448
> 
> View attachment 3488449
> 
> View attachment 3488450
> 
> View attachment 3488452


One detail looks suspicious to me. It's the part directly on top of the lock. @ThisVNchick , what do you think?


----------



## ThisVNchick

MrsWasik said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. I'm quite concerned that I can't find this Promenade in this particular color anywhere on the internet. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3488443
> 
> View attachment 3488444
> 
> View attachment 3488445
> 
> View attachment 3488446
> 
> View attachment 3488447
> View attachment 3488448
> 
> View attachment 3488449
> 
> View attachment 3488450
> 
> View attachment 3488452





averagejoe said:


> One detail looks suspicious to me. It's the part directly on top of the lock. @ThisVNchick , what do you think?



I also believe this is a fake. The lock is also wrongly made.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MrsWasik

ThisVNchick said:


> I also believe this is a fake. The lock is also wrongly made.





averagejoe said:


> One detail looks suspicious to me. It's the part directly on top of the lock. @ThisVNchick , what do you think?



Thank you both! So grateful for people like you!


----------



## anairam1980

Hello!
Can you authenticate this for me please? I will be able to check this IRL this week, so let me know if you need aditional pics!

Item name: Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Etiqueta Unica
Direct URL link: http://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsa-christian-dior-lady-dior-marinho---axv2/p


----------



## Gigi

Hi there again.  I am wanting another CD Cannage WOC in Pink.  I bought several purses from this Ebayer and so far, all items were so great and genuine.
Can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Long Chain Wallet Pink Vintage 
Seller: brand_jfa
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...498046?hash=item4d4c79463e:g:NloAAOSwpLNX8yvu

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

anairam1980 said:


> Hello!
> Can you authenticate this for me please? I will be able to check this IRL this week, so let me know if you need aditional pics!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Etiqueta Unica
> Direct URL link: http://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsa-christian-dior-lady-dior-marinho---axv2/p


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi said:


> Hi there again.  I am wanting another CD Cannage WOC in Pink.  I bought several purses from this Ebayer and so far, all items were so great and genuine.
> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Long Chain Wallet Pink Vintage
> Seller: brand_jfa
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...498046?hash=item4d4c79463e:g:NloAAOSwpLNX8yvu
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


This is missing a picture of the logo embossing inside. Please request a picture of the logo.


----------



## Gigi

Ok, I will request that. I just hope the seller give in to my request. He/she is not the type of person who responds to queries right away.

Thanks for the attention, Averagejoe!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spotted this drop at a thrift shop, authentic? I didn't buy it…I was just wondering. Thanks so much!


----------



## Handbag_obssesion

Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spotted this drop at a thrift shop, authentic? I didn't buy it…I was just wondering. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3491250
> View attachment 3491251
> 
> View attachment 3491253
> View attachment 3491255
> View attachment 3491256
> View attachment 3491257
> View attachment 3491258
> View attachment 3491259


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Johnrene19

Hi everyone. Can you please help me authenticate this dior diorama. thank you so much.
Item name: DIOR Silver Metallic Diorama Handbag
Item number:172360454783
Seller ID: posh-4-Ig
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172360454783?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## averagejoe

Johnrene19 said:


> Hi everyone. Can you please help me authenticate this dior diorama. thank you so much.
> Item name: DIOR Silver Metallic Diorama Handbag
> Item number:172360454783
> Seller ID: posh-4-Ig
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172360454783?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


Not 100% sure. The perforations look a bit different for some reason. @ThisVNchick what do you think?


----------



## michi_chi

Hi all, haven't been on here in a while (*wave* @averagejoe @ThisVNchick @hightea_xx)! My brother's girlfriend has been thinking about a pale blue Lady Dior and I thought before I send this over to her, would appreciate if it could be authenticated. Thanks!

Item name: Lady Dior Jean Blue Medium Calf Skin
Item number: 252582885172
Seller ID: hana_3001
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...885172?hash=item3acf1cf734:g:L90AAOSwuzRXeIMA


----------



## ThisVNchick

Johnrene19 said:


> Hi everyone. Can you please help me authenticate this dior diorama. thank you so much.
> Item name: DIOR Silver Metallic Diorama Handbag
> Item number:172360454783
> Seller ID: posh-4-Ig
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172360454783?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true





averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure. The perforations look a bit different for some reason. @ThisVNchick what do you think?



Besides from the perforations not looking perforated, there was another key marking that I found extremely off. I would pass on this auction.


----------



## ThisVNchick

michi_chi said:


> Hi all, haven't been on here in a while (*wave* @averagejoe @ThisVNchick @hightea_xx)! My brother's girlfriend has been thinking about a pale blue Lady Dior and I thought before I send this over to her, would appreciate if it could be authenticated. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Jean Blue Medium Calf Skin
> Item number: 252582885172
> Seller ID: hana_3001
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...885172?hash=item3acf1cf734:g:L90AAOSwuzRXeIMA


I personally do not see any red flags. However, please do check the item over (feel the leather) when you receive it (if you choose to buy). There are lots of superfake LDs that look almost identical to the real thing (mostly with date codes from recent years 2013-present). The lambskin should be supple and soft to the touch. The fake ones that I have seen and felt were slightly harder (definitely not lamb) and probably cheap dyes were used to color the bag making the leather rougher.

Of course, wait for AJ's input as well


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Hi all, haven't been on here in a while (*wave* @averagejoe @ThisVNchick @hightea_xx)! My brother's girlfriend has been thinking about a pale blue Lady Dior and I thought before I send this over to her, would appreciate if it could be authenticated. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Jean Blue Medium Calf Skin
> Item number: 252582885172
> Seller ID: hana_3001
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior...885172?hash=item3acf1cf734:g:L90AAOSwuzRXeIMA





ThisVNchick said:


> I personally do not see any red flags. However, please do check the item over (feel the leather) when you receive it (if you choose to buy). There are lots of superfake LDs that look almost identical to the real thing (mostly with date codes from recent years 2013-present). The lambskin should be supple and soft to the touch. The fake ones that I have seen and felt were slightly harder (definitely not lamb) and probably cheap dyes were used to color the bag making the leather rougher.
> 
> Of course, wait for AJ's input as well



I don't see any red flags either.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Johnrene19

ThisVNchick said:


> Besides from the perforations not looking perforated, there was another key marking that I found extremely off. I would pass on this auction.



Thank you very much for your help! It is much appreciated, knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Johnrene19

averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure. The perforations look a bit different for some reason. @ThisVNchick what do you think?



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Hi everyone (^_^) Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior? 
I bought it from used brandname bags shop in Japan.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Alenalena

Dear everyone!

Will you be so kind to help me out with this Dior? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> Hi everyone (^_^) Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior?
> I bought it from used brandname bags shop in Japan.
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic. If it's a good price, then get it. The patent Lady Dior is no longer made with the quilted sides which makes this bag quite rare.


----------



## averagejoe

Alenalena said:


> Dear everyone!
> 
> Will you be so kind to help me out with this Dior? Thank you very much in advance!


Not entirely sure. One of the details is suspicious? Who is the seller? Please provide such info as well in this case.

@ThisVNchick , what do you think? Sorry I keep asking you about these Dioramas. I've seen some very accurate fakes of these.


----------



## LifeInProgress

Good morning, would you kindly authenticate this Dior Addict bag for me? This will be my first real designer bag! And I'm really hopeful it'll work out!

Item name: Dior Addict
Item number: 112162085807
Seller ID: mzia007
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...k-Python-Handles-dior-addict-bag/112162085807

Thanks so much for your help! It means a lot!


----------



## Bananatree

Dear AJ, 
I came across canvas&leather Granville through a friend of friend, all seems fine except this - have you ever seen such vertical sewing where the canage pattern does not match symetricaly? I am still waiting for more pics in detail, but would be greatful if you can tell me your opinion. 
thank you very much in advance


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA

NAME: Dior lady
Item no 122183496845
Seller id dgr1943

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/12218349684...d7f37d3b156&bu=44256363366&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## averagejoe

LifeInProgress said:


> Good morning, would you kindly authenticate this Dior Addict bag for me? This will be my first real designer bag! And I'm really hopeful it'll work out!
> 
> Item name: Dior Addict
> Item number: 112162085807
> Seller ID: mzia007
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...k-Python-Handles-dior-addict-bag/112162085807
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! It means a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Dear AJ,
> I came across canvas&leather Granville through a friend of friend, all seems fine except this - have you ever seen such vertical sewing where the canage pattern does not match symetricaly? I am still waiting for more pics in detail, but would be greatful if you can tell me your opinion.
> thank you very much in advance


The diagonal lines of the Cannage usually don't match up symmetrically on the Granville, because of the way the 3D Cannage is formed (it's essentially stitched creases in the Cannage pattern, and there is a bit of variation throughout the pattern). The horizontal lines of the Cannage usually do match up, and it appears to match in the case of this one with the exception of one of them.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> 
> NAME: Dior lady
> Item no 122183496845
> Seller id dgr1943
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/12218349684...d7f37d3b156&bu=44256363366&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## LifeInProgress

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Alenalena

@averagejoe Hi! Thank you for the comment re that Diorama. This is a private seller in Moscow, Russia (yet, I also live in Moscow), so it is not ebay or something like that. I can provide additional photos of the bag if needed (also of the card).


----------



## ThisVNchick

Alenalena said:


> Dear everyone!
> 
> Will you be so kind to help me out with this Dior? Thank you very much in advance!





averagejoe said:


> Not entirely sure. One of the details is suspicious? Who is the seller? Please provide such info as well in this case.
> 
> @ThisVNchick , what do you think? Sorry I keep asking you about these Dioramas. I've seen some very accurate fakes of these.



Could I see an up close of the underside of the lock?

There is one thing that troubles me, but I just want to see more specifics.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. If it's a good price, then get it. The patent Lady Dior is no longer made with the quilted sides which makes this bag quite rare.



Thank you very much for your help (^_^)


----------



## Kylacove




----------



## Kylacove

Sorry ^^ is for auction 222243670738 on ebay. Tried to post link, but just got pictures. 
Seller: mertin5_nds
Would appreciate your expertise if this is authentic.


----------



## michi_chi

ThisVNchick said:


> I personally do not see any red flags. However, please do check the item over (feel the leather) when you receive it (if you choose to buy). There are lots of superfake LDs that look almost identical to the real thing (mostly with date codes from recent years 2013-present). The lambskin should be supple and soft to the touch. The fake ones that I have seen and felt were slightly harder (definitely not lamb) and probably cheap dyes were used to color the bag making the leather rougher.
> 
> Of course, wait for AJ's input as well





averagejoe said:


> I don't see any red flags either.



Thanks, both  turns out it wasn't the one my brother's girlfriend was looking for unfortunately


----------



## Alenalena

@ThisVNchick @averagejoe 

Re Diorama: I hope that I understtod correctly about the photo? 

Thank you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Alenalena said:


> @ThisVNchick @averagejoe
> 
> Re Diorama: I hope that I understtod correctly about the photo?
> 
> Thank you!


This bag is fake.

Now that I've seen this picture and if I go back to look at your original post, there is another very subtle detail that is also wrong (that I missed the first time). Definitely stay away from this one!


----------



## Alenalena

@ThisVNchick  will you be so kind to specify what these red flags are? Because I've seen 100% authentic Diorama and didn't notice any differences (though I might have missed something). Thank you!

For me, the inside lock looks of the bag looks like the one on the official site:
http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/d.../diorama-tasche-aus-lammleder-in-nude-2-21793
or
http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/d...genarbtem-kalbsleder-in-rouge-inferno-2-29037

@averagejoe you also saw a red flag at first. What was it?


----------



## l04321

Hi everyone ~ Can you please help me authenticate these Lady Dior?
Thank you so much.


----------



## l04321

Hi everyone ~ Can you please help me authenticate these Lady Dior?
Thank you so much.


----------



## l04321

Hi everyone ~ Can you please help me authenticate these Lady Dior?
Thank you so much.


----------



## theclassic

Hello All! I just purchased my DREAM Dior - A Medium Miss Dior Lambskin Flap in black, SHW Long Chain. Back story - Buyer I purchased from previously purchased from Fashionphile and matching up the markings I can confirm it is the same bag. Here is the Fashionphile link as well as the Ebay listing. I have my own pics so please let me know if I should post. I am hoping it can be confirmed as real in that I got it at (what I think) is a total steal.... In like NEW condition and stunning. Note: I am afraid to take a picture of the inner tag, I don't want to crease the leather. Are these good enough to tell? Thank you!! ~  

Item: Miss Dior Medium Flap
Item #: 222280549114
Seller: autowarehousesales
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222280549114?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Fashionphile Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-miss-dior-flap-black-103559


----------



## averagejoe

theclassic said:


> Hello All! I just purchased my DREAM Dior - A Medium Miss Dior Lambskin Flap in black, SHW Long Chain. Back story - Buyer I purchased from previously purchased from Fashionphile and matching up the markings I can confirm it is the same bag. Here is the Fashionphile link as well as the Ebay listing. I have my own pics so please let me know if I should post. I am hoping it can be confirmed as real in that I got it at (what I think) is a total steal.... In like NEW condition and stunning. Note: I am afraid to take a picture of the inner tag, I don't want to crease the leather. Are these good enough to tell? Thank you!! ~
> 
> Item: Miss Dior Medium Flap
> Item #: 222280549114
> Seller: autowarehousesales
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222280549114?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Fashionphile Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-miss-dior-flap-black-103559


As long as the bag is identical to the one from Fashionphile, then I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

l04321 said:


> Hi everyone ~ Can you please help me authenticate these Lady Dior?
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

l04321 said:


> Hi everyone ~ Can you please help me authenticate these Lady Dior?
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

l04321 said:


> Hi everyone ~ Can you please help me authenticate these Lady Dior?
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Alenalena said:


> @ThisVNchick  will you be so kind to specify what these red flags are? Because I've seen 100% authentic Diorama and didn't notice any differences (though I might have missed something). Thank you!
> 
> For me, the inside lock looks of the bag looks like the one on the official site:
> http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/d.../diorama-tasche-aus-lammleder-in-nude-2-21793
> or
> http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/d...genarbtem-kalbsleder-in-rouge-inferno-2-29037
> 
> @averagejoe you also saw a red flag at first. What was it?


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake. We do not wish to provide counterfeiters with tips on how to make their fakes look closer to the real thing.


----------



## twirl11

Hi,
Please could you authenticate this lady dior for me, thank you! Not sure why some lady diors have studs at the bottom and some do not. Thank you very much!

Item name:Auth Christian Dior Ladydior Hand Bag Leather Black 2WAY Purse 70183868
Item number: 252282420398
Seller ID: purpose.jpn 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...420398?hash=item3abd343cae:g:BwAAAOSwFNZWupMW


----------



## ThisVNchick

Alenalena said:


> @ThisVNchick  will you be so kind to specify what these red flags are? Because I've seen 100% authentic Diorama and didn't notice any differences (though I might have missed something). Thank you!
> 
> For me, the inside lock looks of the bag looks like the one on the official site:
> http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/d.../diorama-tasche-aus-lammleder-in-nude-2-21793
> or
> http://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/d...genarbtem-kalbsleder-in-rouge-inferno-2-29037
> 
> @averagejoe you also saw a red flag at first. What was it?



I am aware that Diorama bags come in both 3 and 4 screw locks- each bag is made with slightly different detailing, again very subtle, depending on the screw.  

I have the Diorama bag in both types of screws and from viewing others from the boutique, I do notice these differences, although extremely small. And as AJ has stated above, this forum is public, anyone can come and read what we write, including counterfeiters. Therefore, we cannot disclose any information.


----------



## averagejoe

twirl11 said:


> Hi,
> Please could you authenticate this lady dior for me, thank you! Not sure why some lady diors have studs at the bottom and some do not. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name:Auth Christian Dior Ladydior Hand Bag Leather Black 2WAY Purse 70183868
> Item number: 252282420398
> Seller ID: purpose.jpn
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...420398?hash=item3abd343cae:g:BwAAAOSwFNZWupMW


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,
Please could you authenticate them, thank you

Item name:Christian Dior Pink Handbag
Item number:232115012755
Seller ID:kate_hughes79
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232115012755?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name:Christian Dior Black Woven Lambskin Leather Avenue Tote Bag
Item number:322296787386
Seller ID:taywoogolf
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...787386?hash=item4b0a62b1ba:g:-8UAAOSwzaJYA-0i

Item name:Christian-Dior-White-Woven-Lambskin-Leather Avenue Tote Bag
Item number:282226856276
Seller ID:iva2012uk
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...856276?hash=item41b6081154:g:6EAAAOSwB09YCNFg


----------



## Bananatree

Hello dior experts, 
I saw this 61 Bag croc style in my local second hand shop. Could you please have a look? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> The diagonal lines of the Cannage usually don't match up symmetrically on the Granville, because of the way the 3D Cannage is formed (it's essentially stitched creases in the Cannage pattern, and there is a bit of variation throughout the pattern). The horizontal lines of the Cannage usually do match up, and it appears to match in the case of this one with the exception of one of them.



Dear AJ, 
thank you very much for your reply. 
Meanwhile I have received more photos:


----------



## Bananatree

and one more, please: 

Item name:Auth Christian Dior Shoulder bag Lambskin Beige (BF107440)
Item number: 311712582065
Seller ID:elady01
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Chri...582065?hash=item48938489b1:g:F-0AAOSwOyJX9S3H

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Dear AJ,
> thank you very much for your reply.
> Meanwhile I have received more photos:


I believe this is authentic, but the handles look like a cat got to them.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> and one more, please:
> 
> Item name:Auth Christian Dior Shoulder bag Lambskin Beige (BF107440)
> Item number: 311712582065
> Seller ID:elady01
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Chri...582065?hash=item48938489b1:g:F-0AAOSwOyJX9S3H
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hello dior experts,
> I saw this 61 Bag croc style in my local second hand shop. Could you please have a look?
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,
> Please could you authenticate them, thank you
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Pink Handbag
> Item number:232115012755
> Seller ID:kate_hughes79
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232115012755?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Black Woven Lambskin Leather Avenue Tote Bag
> Item number:322296787386
> Seller ID:taywoogolf
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...787386?hash=item4b0a62b1ba:g:-8UAAOSwzaJYA-0i
> 
> Item name:Christian-Dior-White-Woven-Lambskin-Leather Avenue Tote Bag
> Item number:282226856276
> Seller ID:iva2012uk
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...856276?hash=item41b6081154:g:6EAAAOSwB09YCNFg


I believe the first one is authentic.

I believe the authenticity card in the second listing is fake.

The third listing needs a lot more close-up pictures.


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but the handles look like a cat got to them.


Thank you, AJ! 
I asked at Dior and replacing the bitten handle costs 150,-€.


----------



## kwlovegh

averagejoe said:


> I believe the first one is authentic.
> 
> I believe the authenticity card in the second listing is fake.
> 
> The third listing needs a lot more close-up pictures.


Thank you, AJ! 
I will contact seller to get more picture for third one.


----------



## theluxuryreview

Hello Purse Forum,

I just purchased purchased this vintage Lady Dior and wanted to make sure I didn't get duped.  Can anyone please help me authenticate it?

I also wanted to add the seller said they sent it back to Dior before to have the hardware replaced.  

Thanks so much !   If you need any additional pictures, please let me know.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

theluxuryreview said:


> Hello Purse Forum,
> 
> I just purchased purchased this vintage Lady Dior and wanted to make sure I didn't get duped.  Can anyone please help me authenticate it?
> 
> I also wanted to add the seller said they sent it back to Dior before to have the hardware replaced.
> 
> Thanks so much !   If you need any additional pictures, please let me know.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## theluxuryreview

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hello averagejoe !
I honestly have been on a gut wrenching standby...worried that maybe I got tricked.  
THANK YOU ~ THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP! 

Have a wonderful day !


----------



## SQ23

Hello, I realize this may not be possible but wondering if anyone could authenticate these earrings?  The listing says it has ended but the seller is transitioning to ebay.uk
Item name:  Christian Dior Mise en Dior Tribal Earrings Matte blue boxed
Item number: *#272404479292*
Seller ID:  norin10
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272404479292...11cad78f1cb&bu=42998298165&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## askandthanks

hi all,

Can you please help to authenticate below vintage lady dior? This is from one of the famous Japan vintage house. 


Thanks,
Regards


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> hi all,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate below vintage lady dior? This is from one of the famous Japan vintage house.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards


----------



## askandthanks

Dear all,

Please help to authenticate below vintage lady dior. It is also purchased from one of the famous Japan vintage institutions. 

Thanks,
Regards


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please help to authenticate below vintage lady dior. It is also purchased from one of the famous Japan vintage institutions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards


----------



## askandthanks

Please help authenticate below lady dior as well. This is not a vintage piece. Thanks a lot.


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> Please help authenticate below lady dior as well. This is not a vintage piece. Thanks a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

askandthanks said:


> hi all,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate below vintage lady dior? This is from one of the famous Japan vintage house.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

askandthanks said:


> Please help authenticate below lady dior as well. This is not a vintage piece. Thanks a lot.


Not 100% sure but it looks okay to me. @ThisVNchick what do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

askandthanks said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please help to authenticate below vintage lady dior. It is also purchased from one of the famous Japan vintage institutions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello, I realize this may not be possible but wondering if anyone could authenticate these earrings?  The listing says it has ended but the seller is transitioning to ebay.uk
> Item name:  Christian Dior Mise en Dior Tribal Earrings Matte blue boxed
> Item number: *#272404479292*
> Seller ID:  norin10
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272404479292...11cad78f1cb&bu=42998298165&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Sorry not sure about these. They look okay but I can't confirm.

That being said, take extra caution with hygiene since the seller claims that these are pre-owned.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure but it looks okay to me. @ThisVNchick what do you think?


This one looks ok to me as well.


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure about these. They look okay but I can't confirm.
> 
> That being said, take extra caution with hygiene since the seller claims that these are pre-owned.



Thank you so much AJ!  Yes that is definitely a concern since they are preowned, I would have to scrub them with rubbing alcohol and I worry about that affecting the metal and the blue matte finish.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## askandthanks

ThisVNchick said:


> This one looks ok to me as well.


Thanks ThisVNchick and Joe, ya the red patent one is purchased from boutique.. Just that some people say the round tag shouldn't contain "made in Italy" then I got curious and concerned.. Tks a lot


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> Thanks ThisVNchick and Joe, ya the red patent one is purchased from boutique.. Just that some people say the round tag shouldn't contain "made in Italy" then I got curious and concerned.. Tks a lot



Hi AJ and TVNC

My friend wanted to buy a lady dior large size, she asked me but I personally never saw a dior serial code of two lines with a word A in e second line. Can you please suggest. Thanks a lot.


----------



## gillyweed

Item: mini Lady Dior
Item Number:191992122471
Link: http://r.ebay.com/zn6KFE
Seller ID: welcometojodyscloset2012

Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

askandthanks said:


> Hi AJ and TVNC
> 
> My friend wanted to buy a lady dior large size, she asked me but I personally never saw a dior serial code of two lines with a word A in e second line. Can you please suggest. Thanks a lot.


This is not unusual. I can't tell if the bag is authentic from just these pictures, but the A there is fine.


----------



## averagejoe

gillyweed said:


> Item: mini Lady Dior
> Item Number:191992122471
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/zn6KFE
> Seller ID: welcometojodyscloset2012
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## askandthanks

averagejoe said:


> This is not unusual. I can't tell if the bag is authentic from just these pictures, but the A there is fine.


I see 
Thanks Joe for the information shared
Hve a nice day


----------



## askandthanks

Hi Joe and TVNC,

Can you please help authenticate below lady dior bag? Also sorted from Japan vintage institution. 

Thanks 
Regards


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Authentic Christian dior lady XL cannage hand bag purse Lambskin SHW w/ strap
Item number: 162259719912
Seller ID: designsconsign 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...719912?hash=item25c76ed6e8:g:WYEAAOSw7ehXSoRG


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior 'LADY DIOR' Bleu Leather Patent Cannage Hand Bag Strap
Item number: 172388492277
Seller ID: top-diamant
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...492277?hash=item282327a3f5:g:B4UAAOSw8w1X6Y2b


----------



## averagejoe

askandthanks said:


> Hi Joe and TVNC,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate below lady dior bag? Also sorted from Japan vintage institution.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian dior lady XL cannage hand bag purse Lambskin SHW w/ strap
> Item number: 162259719912
> Seller ID: designsconsign
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...719912?hash=item25c76ed6e8:g:WYEAAOSw7ehXSoRG


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior 'LADY DIOR' Bleu Leather Patent Cannage Hand Bag Strap
> Item number: 172388492277
> Seller ID: top-diamant
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...492277?hash=item282327a3f5:g:B4UAAOSw8w1X6Y2b


Not sure about this one, sorry. @ThisVNchick what do you think?


----------



## askandthanks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks Joe


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry. @ThisVNchick what do you think?



Pictures are way too blurry (really poor quality) for me. Those critical logo stamped photos need to be straight on in order for me to give a better assessment.


----------



## askandthanks

Hi Joe and TVNC,

Please help authenticate this lady dior patent leather bag. The "made in Italy" is a bit too up in the serial tag. But this is sorted from same seller from the famous Japan vintage house 

Thanks,
Regards


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> Hi Joe and TVNC,
> 
> Please help authenticate this lady dior patent leather bag. The "made in Italy" is a bit too up in the serial tag. But this is sorted from same seller from the famous Japan vintage house
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> Hi Joe and TVNC,
> 
> Please help authenticate this lady dior patent leather bag. The "made in Italy" is a bit too up in the serial tag. But this is sorted from same seller from the famous Japan vintage house
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## askandthanks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks Joe 
Have a nice day


----------



## askandthanks

Hi Joe and TVNC,

How about below piece? Will take more pictures if these are not enough. Same source - Japan vintage house. 

Thanks a lot and have a nice weekend. 

Regards


----------



## askandthanks

askandthanks said:


> Hi Joe and TVNC,
> 
> How about below piece? Will take more pictures if these are not enough. Same source - Japan vintage house.
> 
> Thanks a lot and have a nice weekend.
> 
> Regards


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Carteraverde

Hello, Joe!
Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle? Just not sure if the shape looks right. I apologize if this is not the right way to post, but I'm having difficulty figuring out how to do it.

EBay posting: 191991056347
Christian Dior Dark Red Monogram Canvas Saddle Hand Bag/Shoulder Bag 
Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

Carteraverde said:


> Hello, Joe!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle? Just not sure if the shape looks right. I apologize if this is not the right way to post, but I'm having difficulty figuring out how to do it.
> 
> EBay posting: 191991056347
> Christian Dior Dark Red Monogram Canvas Saddle Hand Bag/Shoulder Bag
> Thanks so much for your time!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi Joe,
A mutual friend is selling this bag. Can you please give me your input. Thanks!


----------



## askandthanks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


 Thanks Joe as always


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi Joe,
> A mutual friend is selling this bag. Can you please give me your input. Thanks!


Can you please request a clear photo of the front of the interior tag, as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms that reads "Christian Dior PARIS"? Thanks.


----------



## Carteraverde

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much for saving me from myself. I looked at it again and I def see more I do not like. Would you mind looking at one more?
CHRISTIAN DIOR Blue Denim Beige Leather Gold-tone Hardware Saddle Shoulder Bag


----------



## cmonte28

Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to get a bag a authenticated. I recently bought it off of ebay. I figured since it was dirty that was the reason for the price being cheap but it's coming from japan so it worries me. I enjoy cleaning and restoring my bags. I wanted to see if I can authenticate it so if it's a replica, I can return it.      
Item name: Authentic  Christian Dior Hand Bag Cotton Red #S2121 E
Item number: 162257007798
Seller ID: Kawaii_brand_shop_japan
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162257007798


----------



## teddybear213

Is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/332014949493?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nky

Please can someone help me authenticate this bag before I purchase? Thanks a lot.
It's on eBay uk with a buy it now price. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Chri...00068&clkid=132884360562946810&_qi=RTM2063723


----------



## Nky

Sorry just realised it's in the wrong format.

Item name: Christian Dior "Lady Dior" Large Bag in pink lamb skin 
Seller: Buzzbuzzbeez
Item no: 131989020064
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...in-/131989020064?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## averagejoe

teddybear213 said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332014949493?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Nky said:


> Sorry just realised it's in the wrong format.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior "Lady Dior" Large Bag in pink lamb skin
> Seller: Buzzbuzzbeez
> Item no: 131989020064
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...in-/131989020064?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Nky said:


> Please can someone help me authenticate this bag before I purchase? Thanks a lot.
> It's on eBay uk with a buy it now price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Large-Bag-In-Pink-Lambskin/131989020064?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&_trksid=p5197.c100068.m2280&_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140211130857&meid=ae127d7d0d0446bf9b9712a5f7bd2410&pid=100068&clkid=132884360562946810&_qi=RTM2063723


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Carteraverde said:


> Thank you so much for saving me from myself. I looked at it again and I def see more I do not like. Would you mind looking at one more?
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Blue Denim Beige Leather Gold-tone Hardware Saddle Shoulder Bag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cmonte28 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to get a bag a authenticated. I recently bought it off of ebay. I figured since it was dirty that was the reason for the price being cheap but it's coming from japan so it worries me. I enjoy cleaning and restoring my bags. I wanted to see if I can authenticate it so if it's a replica, I can return it.
> Item name: Authentic  Christian Dior Hand Bag Cotton Red #S2121 E
> Item number: 162257007798
> Seller ID: Kawaii_brand_shop_japan
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162257007798


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## cmonte28

Thanks @averagejoe your amazing! Will eventually ask you about another piece but not anytime soon have a good day!


----------



## Nky

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## luxury_lucy

Hello dear Authenticators. Please help to authenticate this Diorissimo Mini.

Item name: Diorissimo bag
Seller: luckymarty123
Direct URL Link: DIOR Diorissimo bag
https://bnc.lt/jfEk/iWYiNRLG1x


----------



## marykikay

Hi, I am kinda new here. I used to have an account but have forgotten my password. Anyway, please authenticate this Lady Dior. Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

marykikay said:


> Hi, I am kinda new here. I used to have an account but have forgotten my password. Anyway, please authenticate this Lady Dior. Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luxury_lucy said:


> Hello dear Authenticators. Please help to authenticate this Diorissimo Mini.
> 
> Item name: Diorissimo bag
> Seller: luckymarty123
> Direct URL Link: DIOR Diorissimo bag
> https://bnc.lt/jfEk/iWYiNRLG1x
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511709
> View attachment 3511710
> View attachment 3511711
> View attachment 3511712
> View attachment 3511713


Please read post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## marykikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!! Do you know what year? I just purchased it from eBay for $1250 - do you think it's a good price?


----------



## jagwomen

Hi I am new to Dior but have fallen in love with the lady Dior could you help me to see if this is authentic?

Item name : Christian Dior "lady Dior"
Online reseller: Finn.no
Web link : http://www.finn.no/81882996


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

marykikay said:


> Thank you so much!! Do you know what year? I just purchased it from eBay for $1250 - do you think it's a good price?


Great price! And it's from 2000.


----------



## averagejoe

jagwomen said:


> Hi I am new to Dior but have fallen in love with the lady Dior could you help me to see if this is authentic?
> 
> Item name : Christian Dior "lady Dior"
> Online reseller: Finn.no
> Web link : http://www.finn.no/81882996


Pictures are too small. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## marykikay

averagejoe said:


> Great price! And it's from 2000.



Thank you so much!!! Take care!!


----------



## jagwomen

averagejoe said:


> Pictures are too small. Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


If I zoom in on the pictures is it ok then?


----------



## averagejoe

jagwomen said:


> If I zoom in on the pictures is it ok then?


The picture of the front of the interior tag needs to be more clear. As well, please request a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms which bears the "Christian Dior PARIS" logo.


----------



## jagwomen

averagejoe said:


> The picture of the front of the interior tag needs to be more clear. As well, please request a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms which bears the "Christian Dior PARIS" logo.


Finaly here are the pictures  took a wile to get them


----------



## averagejoe

jagwomen said:


> Finaly here are the pictures  took a wile to get them


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## jagwomen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much one more question what do you think of the shape? Is it maybe badly stored? I think it looks so saggy she said she only used it twice


----------



## averagejoe

jagwomen said:


> Thank you so much one more question what do you think of the shape? Is it maybe badly stored? I think it looks so saggy she said she only used it twice


Definitely used more than twice. I never believe sellers when they say that something has been used once or twice. I let the photos do the talking.

And it looks like the bag wasn't stored properly (it wasn't stuffed with the tissue paper it came with) either.


----------



## jagwomen

averagejoe said:


> Definitely used more than twice. I never believe sellers when they say that something has been used once or twice. I let the photos do the talking.
> 
> And it looks like the bag wasn't stored properly (it wasn't stuffed with the tissue paper it came with) either.


Thank you so much again i will take a look at it tomorrow and see. We fortunately live in the same town. Is there a possibility to restore the shape or is it ruined?


----------



## averagejoe

jagwomen said:


> Thank you so much again i will take a look at it tomorrow and see. We fortunately live in the same town. Is there a possibility to restore the shape or is it ruined?


The shape is usually hard to restore, given that the structural support inside has already creased, as has the leather. However, this one isn't that misshapen to begin with, so it's possible. You can put a purse-organizer in which is very rigid, and/or cardboard inserts to keep the sides, front, and back upright, and that may work but then when you open the bag you'll see cardboard in it.

When not in use, stuff the bag up with tissue paper to keep the shape of the bag. Don't over stuff. It should be just enough to completely fill in the inside without pushing hard against the sides of the bag.


----------



## jagwomen

Thank you so much for all the information. It has been fantastic


----------



## gigix

Hi, I received this item today and it looks like a fake. It has a cheap "Made in Japan" label and YKK zippers. Could you help me to see if this is authentic? Thank you.

Item # CHR44376
Item Name: Christian Dior Leather Shoulder Bag
Reseller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/christian-dior-leather-shoulder-bag-29


----------



## averagejoe

gigix said:


> Hi, I received this item today and it looks like a fake. It has a cheap "Made in Japan" label and YKK zippers. Could you help me to see if this is authentic? Thank you.
> 
> Item # CHR44376
> Item Name: Christian Dior Leather Shoulder Bag
> Reseller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/christian-dior-leather-shoulder-bag-29
> 
> View attachment 3515275
> View attachment 3515276
> View attachment 3515277
> View attachment 3515278
> View attachment 3515279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515272


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## gigix

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you, Averagejoe. I never knew Dior bags were made in Japan and had a New York label. Do you know when the bag is made? I can't find a date code.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

gigix said:


> Thank you, Averagejoe. I never knew Dior bags were made in Japan and had a New York label. Do you know when the bag is made? I can't find a date code.


Dior had a time decades ago when they sold their name as a license to many different companies (including companies that manufacture in Japan) to produce products with their logo. Bernard Arnault has bought back the licenses in the early 90s and unified the brand since then.


----------



## gigix

Averagejoe, thank you for sharing this. Interesting history.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi there!  Could you take a look please?  Thanks so much!

Item name:  Panarea tote
Seller:  immauivball
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122209966285?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nky

Dear Average Joe, thanks for your help last week with the large lady Dior in rose poudre. I received it yesterday and it was so lovely with the plastic still on the hardware very pleased. Thanks again. I will post pictures in the reveal thread.

Please could you help me authenticate another lady Dior, the seller has sent me the correct pictures as the pictures on eBay don't meet the requirements for authentication.

The listing link is below
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=ite...ot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0#redirected

Item number: 232137128806
Seller: diancanha-0
Item name: Christian Dior small princess patent leather handbag


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi there!  Could you take a look please?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name:  Panarea tote
> Seller:  immauivball
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122209966285?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Nky said:


> View attachment 3517054
> View attachment 3517055
> View attachment 3517056
> View attachment 3517057
> View attachment 3517058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Average Joe, thanks for your help last week with the large lady Dior in rose poudre. I received it yesterday and it was so lovely with the plastic still on the hardware very pleased. Thanks again. I will post pictures in the reveal thread.
> 
> Please could you help me authenticate another lady Dior, the seller has sent me the correct pictures as the pictures on eBay don't meet the requirements for authentication.
> 
> The listing link is below
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=232137128806&alt=web&globalID=EBAY-GB&referrer=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=df359b1c35c54a24bbaddfd03339cc19&bu=43280127004&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Ddf359b1c35c54a24bbaddfd03339cc19%26bu%3D43280127004%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fpages.ebay.com%252Flink%252F%253Fnav%253Ditem.view%2526id%253D232137128806%2526alt%253Dweb%2526globalID%253DEBAY-GB%2526referrer%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Frover.ebay.com%25252Frover%25252F0%25252Fe11051.m43.l1123%25252F7%25253Feuid%25253Ddf359b1c35c54a24bbaddfd03339cc19%252526bu%25253D43280127004%252526cp%25253D1%252526sojTags%25253Dbu%25253Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0#redirected
> 
> Item number: 232137128806
> Seller: diancanha-0
> Item name: Christian Dior small princess patent leather handbag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Nky

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks much AJ!


----------



## bluewai

Hi, I recently purchased a medium lambskin Lady Dior bag (silver hardware) from Reebonz.com. However, the authenticity card looks different from what I have seen online.  And mine one comes with a adjustable strap. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.


----------



## eglenn

Hi average Joe, 

I am planning on buying this from a woman in manhattan TODAY, but I don't want to pay unless it's real!


----------



## averagejoe

bluewai said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a medium lambskin Lady Dior bag (silver hardware) from Reebonz.com. However, the authenticity card looks different from what I have seen online.  And mine one comes with a adjustable strap. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.


@ThisVNchick what do you think? The picture of the medallion concerns me. Maybe it's the lighting. 

The adjustable strap is fine.


----------



## averagejoe

eglenn said:


> Hi average Joe,
> 
> I am planning on buying this from a woman in manhattan TODAY, but I don't want to pay unless it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518472
> View attachment 3518473
> View attachment 3518474
> View attachment 3518475
> View attachment 3518476
> View attachment 3518477
> View attachment 3518479
> View attachment 3518480
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518472
> View attachment 3518473
> View attachment 3518480
> View attachment 3518479
> View attachment 3518477
> View attachment 3518472
> View attachment 3518473
> View attachment 3518474
> View attachment 3518475
> View attachment 3518476
> View attachment 3518477
> View attachment 3518476
> View attachment 3518474


I believe this is authentic


----------



## bluewai

averagejoe said:


> @ThisVNchick what do you think? The picture of the medallion concerns me. Maybe it's the lighting.
> 
> The adjustable strap is fine.



Thx averagejoe! I just took some pix of my bag under natural lighting.


----------



## averagejoe

bluewai said:


> Thx averagejoe! I just took some pix of my bag under natural lighting.


Let's wait for @ThisVNchick to assess this bag. Some fakes are really accurate nowadays and I don't want to accidentally tell you a bag is real when it is fake.


----------



## eglenn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## prstvk

Hello! What do you think about this bag? Is it authentic?

Regards!


----------



## emily1125

Hi, bought a mini lady dior from Gorgeous Telawi few months back. I suspect it is not authentic so i sent back the bag and request for refund. However, Gorgeous Telawi insist the bag is authentic even there's no authentication card provided.  I have no choice but to take bag the bag. So any experts please help me to authenticate this bag. THANKS.


----------



## emily1125

Additional photos here


----------



## averagejoe

emily1125 said:


> Additional photos here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520808
> 
> View attachment 3520809
> View attachment 3520810


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

prstvk said:


> Hello! What do you think about this bag? Is it authentic?
> 
> Regards!


I believe this is fake


----------



## kquyenie

Dear lovely authenticators & averagejoe, can you guys please help me authenticate this bag, purchased on Reebonz. They told me the bag was purchased from a Dior's outlet. It's my first time posting in this thread so I hope I'm doing it right  Thanks a lot!


----------



## emily1125

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


@averagejoe Thank youuu!!


----------



## Elaurentine

Hello i just bought mini lady dior deerskin pink gold from my friend. Can you help me to check this bag authentic or no, because this is my first time i bought dior. 
By the way i cant take pic for code because this bag to small, but i can read it. 
And The code is 15-BO-0166.

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Elaurentine said:


> Hello i just bought mini lady dior deerskin pink gold from my friend. Can you help me to check this bag authentic or no, because this is my first time i bought dior.
> By the way i cant take pic for code because this bag to small, but i can read it.
> And The code is 15-BO-0166.
> 
> Thanks


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

kquyenie said:


> Dear lovely authenticators & averagejoe, can you guys please help me authenticate this bag, purchased on Reebonz. They told me the bag was purchased from a Dior's outlet. It's my first time posting in this thread so I hope I'm doing it right  Thanks a lot!


I believe this bag is fake.

On top of that, Lady Dior's are not sold at the Dior outlets.


----------



## kquyenie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is fake.
> 
> On top of that, Lady Dior's are not sold at the Dior outlets.


omg that is shocking that Reebonz sells a brand new Dior and a fake one! I saw that another poster also bought a silver hardware Lady Dior from Reebonz, do we know if it's fake as well? 
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

kquyenie said:


> omg that is shocking that Reebonz sells a brand new Dior and a fake one! I saw that another poster also bought a silver hardware Lady Dior from Reebonz, do we know if it's fake as well?
> Thank you!


We must authenticate bags on a case-by-case basis. One fake bag doesn't mean all their bags are fake, although it's a warning sign.


----------



## kquyenie

kquyenie said:


> Dear lovely authenticators & averagejoe, can you guys please help me authenticate this bag, purchased on Reebonz. They told me the bag was purchased from a Dior's outlet. It's my first time posting in this thread so I hope I'm doing it right  Thanks a lot!


Hi @ThisVNchick can you please weigh in on this? Just so i can bring up a case with reebonz. Im so perplexed and shocked  thank you so much!!


----------



## Newbie2016

Would be very appreciative if one of the authentications could weigh in on this.... Btw..did Dior make this color lining with the Dior Granville?


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie2016 said:


> View attachment 3522249
> View attachment 3522248
> View attachment 3522246
> View attachment 3522238
> View attachment 3522242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very appreciative if one of the authentications could weigh in on this.... Btw..did Dior make this color lining with the Dior Granville?


I haven't seen this colour combination for the Granville before, but it doesn't mean this bag is fake. However, there aren't enough pictures. Please post close-up and clear photos of the back of the interior tag, the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and a more clear picture of the front of the interior tag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Newbie2016

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen this colour combination for the Granville before, but it doesn't mean this bag is fake. However, there aren't enough pictures. Please post close-up and clear photos of the back of the interior tag, the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and a more clear picture of the front of the interior tag.


Hope these are better able to help you.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Newbie2016

Newbie2016 said:


> View attachment 3522323
> View attachment 3522323
> View attachment 3522322
> View attachment 3522321
> View attachment 3522320
> View attachment 3522319
> View attachment 3522319
> 
> Hope these are better able to help you.  Thanks in advance.


One more...


----------



## bluewai

kquyenie said:


> omg that is shocking that Reebonz sells a brand new Dior and a fake one! I saw that another poster also bought a silver hardware Lady Dior from Reebonz, do we know if it's fake as well?
> Thank you!


 omg, now I am worried.


----------



## kquyenie

bluewai said:


> omg, now I am worried.



I guess we're now both holding our breaths waiting for ThisVNChick 's opinion..please help us!


----------



## bluewai

kquyenie said:


> I guess we're now both holding our breaths waiting for ThisVNChick 's opinion..please help us!


@ThisVNchick SOS and thankssss @averagejoe for the help.


----------



## bluewai

averagejoe said:


> @ThisVNchick what do you think? The picture of the medallion concerns me. Maybe it's the lighting.
> 
> The adjustable strap is fine.



More clear photos


----------



## ThisVNchick

My apologies for being MIA. I am currently a resident doctor so I am constantly on call and working long hours. While I do get your alerts on my phone, I do not do on the phone/app authentications as it does not allow me to see all the fine details vs. when I am looking at the photos on a large desktop, especially when it comes to super fakes.  Hence, I have not been able to get back to many of the posts as soon as I normally would have liked to. @averagejoe 's assessments are very spot on. I try his judgement completely. So when in doubt, please trust his opinion 

@bluewai I agree with AJ on this one. Everything else looks ok, but the medallion on the zipper pull is a little off of me. Could you take a straight shot of the item so I can better see the CD engraving without the glare/reflection?

@kquyenie There is one important detail that is very off about this bag. I would pass. While there are Dior outlets (I believe only 2 left in the world), the Lady Dior is a bag that NEVER makes it to either one. That was the second red flag about your post.


----------



## bluewai

ThisVNchick said:


> My apologies for being MIA. I am currently a resident doctor so I am constantly on call and working long hours. While I do get your alerts on my phone, I do not do on the phone/app authentications as it does not allow me to see all the fine details vs. when I am looking at the photos on a large desktop, especially when it comes to super fakes.  Hence, I have not been able to get back to many of the posts as soon as I normally would have liked to. @averagejoe 's assessments are very spot on. I try his judgement completely. So when in doubt, please trust his opinion
> 
> @bluewai I agree with AJ on this one. Everything else looks ok, but the medallion on the zipper pull is a little off of me. Could you take a straight shot of the item so I can better see the CD engraving without the glare/reflection?
> 
> @kquyenie There is one important detail that is very off about this bag. I would pass. While there are Dior outlets (I believe only 2 left in the world), the Lady Dior is a bag that NEVER makes it to either one. That was the second red flag about your post.



Thank you so much for the reply ThisVNchick! Heres the photos!


----------



## ThisVNchick

bluewai said:


> Thank you so much for the reply ThisVNchick! Heres the photos!



Personally, for me, I don't see any red flags with this bag. Of course, please wait for @averagejoe to give his input as well.


----------



## biancaest

Hello, i am new here, can someone please help me with the authentification of this item( i am worried as there is no serial number next to made in italy)?! Thank you so much .
Item : Christian Dior lady bag nylon vintage 
Item number :V09231
Seller id :brand_jfa 
Direct url:https://www.ebay.es/itm/232142960277


----------



## bluewai

ThisVNchick said:


> Personally, for me, I don't see any red flags with this bag. Of course, please wait for @averagejoe to give his input as well.


Thx for ur time, ThisVNchick!


----------



## biancaest

bluewai said:


> Thx for ur time, ThisVNchick!


thank you so much


----------



## kquyenie

ThisVNchick said:


> My apologies for being MIA. I am currently a resident doctor so I am constantly on call and working long hours. While I do get your alerts on my phone, I do not do on the phone/app authentications as it does not allow me to see all the fine details vs. when I am looking at the photos on a large desktop, especially when it comes to super fakes.  Hence, I have not been able to get back to many of the posts as soon as I normally would have liked to. @averagejoe 's assessments are very spot on. I try his judgement completely. So when in doubt, please trust his opinion
> 
> @bluewai I agree with AJ on this one. Everything else looks ok, but the medallion on the zipper pull is a little off of me. Could you take a straight shot of the item so I can better see the CD engraving without the glare/reflection?
> 
> @kquyenie There is one important detail that is very off about this bag. I would pass. While there are Dior outlets (I believe only 2 left in the world), the Lady Dior is a bag that NEVER makes it to either one. That was the second red flag about your post.


Thanks so much @ThisVNchick for your help. I feel so disgusted and deceived by Reebonz. How can two bags from them come one fake and one authentic. I'm so done with them


----------



## ThisVNchick

kquyenie said:


> Thanks so much @ThisVNchick for your help. I feel so disgusted and deceived by Reebonz. How can two bags from them come one fake and one authentic. I'm so done with them



I actually haven't heard of Reebonz until you guys came along. From all of the authentications that I have done in the past, I have seen from time to time large consignments shops that have sold fake (i.e. VC, Fashionphile, etc...). Sometimes it gets pass one of their authenticators. Don't feel deceived, mistakes happen, and I am sure they are not looking to tarnish their reputation.


----------



## ThisVNchick

biancaest said:


> Hello, i am new here, can someone please help me with the authentification of this item( i am worried as there is no serial number next to made in italy)?! Thank you so much .
> Item : Christian Dior lady bag nylon vintage
> Item number :V09231
> Seller id :brand_jfa
> Direct url:https://www.ebay.es/itm/232142960277



No red flags BUT the listing is missing a few key photos for authentication. Please request those and repost when pictures have been updated.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## biancaest

ThisVNchick said:


> No red flags BUT the listing is missing a few key photos for authentication. Please request those and repost when pictures have been updated.[/QUOTE
> Yes, i did. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## kquyenie

ThisVNchick said:


> I actually haven't heard of Reebonz until you guys came along. From all of the authentications that I have done in the past, I have seen from time to time large consignments shops that have sold fake (i.e. VC, Fashionphile, etc...). Sometimes it gets pass one of their authenticators. Don't feel deceived, mistakes happen, and I am sure they are not looking to tarnish their reputation.


Thank you  their customer service isn't very good so im not sure how they deal with this. I'll return it. Hope it goes well! Im so glad i had it authenticated here on tpf!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Personally, for me, I don't see any red flags with this bag. Of course, please wait for @averagejoe to give his input as well.


The embossing looks a bit off to me for some reason. The fact that the other Lady Dior from Reebonz has been deemed a "fake" is making me doubt the authenticity of this too.


----------



## msd_bags

kquyenie said:


> Thank you  their customer service isn't very good so im not sure how they deal with this. I'll return it. Hope it goes well! Im so glad i had it authenticated here on tpf!


Are these bags from Reebonz pre-owned? Thanks, just curious here.


----------



## kquyenie

msd_bags said:


> Are these bags from Reebonz pre-owned? Thanks, just curious here.


No they're brand new, and not even from their closet platform, but directly from Reebonz! And last time I was on the phone with them (today) they still said the bag came from their warehouse's supplier (their warehouse is in Singapore).


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> The embossing looks a bit off to me for some reason. The fact that the other Lady Dior from Reebonz has been deemed a "fake" is making me doubt the authenticity of this too.


Yes, I agree. Even with this one, I didn't want to just look at the photos alone. I pulled out 3 different LDs to compare. If it is fake, it is a _extremely_ good one. Perhaps in this case, I would recommend @bluewai to get a paid authentication perhaps from A4U? The authentication is relatively cheap ($7.50) but I am sure your peace of mind is worth a lot more in the long run.


----------



## kquyenie

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, I agree. Even with this one, I didn't want to just look at the photos alone. I pulled out 3 different LDs to compare. If it is fake, it is a _extremely_ good one. Perhaps in this case, I would recommend @bluewai to get a paid authentication perhaps from A4U? The authentication is relatively cheap ($7.50) but I am sure your peace of mind is worth a lot more in the long run.



Would you suggest me to use A4U too? Or is there no point in my case do you think?


----------



## msd_bags

kquyenie said:


> No they're brand new, and not even from their closet platform, but directly from Reebonz! And last time I was on the phone with them (today) they still said the bag came from their warehouse's supplier (their warehouse is in Singapore).


Oh, this is scary.  I've bought from Reebonz once, an Alexander McQueen Padlock bag.  Good luck on your case.


----------



## lee trang

Hi, Can you please help me to identify my bag. Many thanks.


----------



## eb_

Hi!
I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Dior bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you so much in advance. All the best! /EB


----------



## averagejoe

eb_ said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Dior bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523755
> View attachment 3523756
> View attachment 3523757
> View attachment 3523758
> View attachment 3523759
> View attachment 3523760
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance. All the best! /EB


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

lee trang said:


> Hi, Can you please help me to identify my bag. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523508
> View attachment 3523509
> View attachment 3523510
> View attachment 3523511
> View attachment 3523512
> View attachment 3523513
> View attachment 3523508
> View attachment 3523509
> View attachment 3523510
> View attachment 3523511
> View attachment 3523512
> View attachment 3523513
> View attachment 3523514
> View attachment 3523513
> View attachment 3523514
> View attachment 3523512
> View attachment 3523511
> View attachment 3523510


Pictures need to be a lot more clear, and larger. As well, more pictures are needed.


----------



## lee trang

Thank you so much, Averagejoe. Sorry I just uploaded pictures again. Can you please take a look again. Best regard,


----------



## eb_

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry.


Thank you so much for a superfast answer!


----------



## Sophia101

Can you please authenticate this one. Thank you. 
Also it is same as this one http://www.ebay.es/itm/252633045323?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT except the hardware are gold. Thank you very much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## eggsbrulee

Hello, can I get help on authenticating this lady dior bag. Purchased without a dior charm. Seller said it is authentic but the serial number has me worried. Thanks in advance 

Item: medium lady dior in Lambskin 

Item number : purchased on Poshmark

Seller lynneclarky


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> The embossing looks a bit off to me for some reason. The fact that the other Lady Dior from Reebonz has been deemed a "fake" is making me doubt the authenticity of this too.



You were right! The engraving is off...I am not sure why I thought it was similar to my bag. @bluewai I am sorry, I keep flip-flopping. This is the exact reason why I don't authenticate via mobile anymore...and now I should add that I shouldn't authenticate while tired LOL

Super glad to have AJ catch my mistakes!


----------



## bluewai

ThisVNchick said:


> You were right! The engraving is off...I am not sure why I thought it was similar to my bag. @bluewai I am sorry, I keep flip-flopping. This is the exact reason why I don't authenticate via mobile anymore...and now I should add that I shouldn't authenticate while tired LOL
> 
> Super glad to have AJ catch my mistakes!


Thx for looking into it again !! Hopefully Reebonz will give me a full refund. Thx AJ too
Have a good weekend guys !!


----------



## averagejoe

eggsbrulee said:


> Hello, can I get help on authenticating this lady dior bag. Purchased without a dior charm. Seller said it is authentic but the serial number has me worried. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: medium lady dior in Lambskin
> 
> Item number : purchased on Poshmark
> 
> Seller lynneclarky
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525178
> View attachment 3525179
> View attachment 3525180
> View attachment 3525181
> View attachment 3525182
> View attachment 3525183
> View attachment 3525184
> View attachment 3525185


Hard to tell without the charms, because two details look strange in the pictures. The serial code is fine but it's 2 other details that look a bit different from usual. Sorry I can't tell for sure.


----------



## averagejoe

Sophia101 said:


> Can you please authenticate this one. Thank you.
> Also it is same as this one http://www.ebay.es/itm/252633045323?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT except the hardware are gold. Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 3524443
> View attachment 3524444
> View attachment 3524445
> View attachment 3524446
> View attachment 3524447
> View attachment 3524448
> View attachment 3524449
> View attachment 3524450
> View attachment 3524451
> View attachment 3524452


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

lee trang said:


> Thank you so much, Averagejoe. Sorry I just uploaded pictures again. Can you please take a look again. Best regard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524177
> View attachment 3524178
> View attachment 3524179
> View attachment 3524180
> View attachment 3524186
> View attachment 3524185
> View attachment 3524184
> View attachment 3524183
> View attachment 3524182
> View attachment 3524181


Something about this bag looks very off. I can't tell if it's from discolouration, but it has to do with the colour. Plus the pictures of the embossings on patent leather are hard to see even though these are as clear as they can be. I can't be sure about this bag's authenticity, sorry.


----------



## Sophia101

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you very much


----------



## Fhonbarbie

Hello, im newbie for chirstian dior bag. I would like to purchase this bag, but i concerned about the authentic issue. The seller sent me about 50 photos of the bag and she is willing to send me more of every corner if I want, thus, I can attach more photos for you. Could you please help me check these pictures before i buy it. ><

Item name: Lady Dior Medium /Patent
Online reseller name: benzy_shop
Direct URL link: https://www.instagram.com/benzy_shop/







View attachment 3526612


----------



## averagejoe

Fhonbarbie said:


> Hello, im newbie for chirstian dior bag. I would like to purchase this bag, but i concerned about the authentic issue. The seller sent me about 50 photos of the bag and she is willing to send me more of every corner if I want, thus, I can attach more photos for you. Could you please help me check these pictures before i buy it. ><
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium /Patent
> Online reseller name: benzy_shop
> Direct URL link: https://www.instagram.com/benzy_shop/
> 
> View attachment 3526606
> View attachment 3526607
> View attachment 3526608
> View attachment 3526609
> View attachment 3526610
> View attachment 3526611
> View attachment 3526612
> View attachment 3526613
> View attachment 3526614
> View attachment 3526616
> View attachment 3526627


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Fhonbarbie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.






Thank you so much for your time and wonderful answer. I forgot to mention an issue that disturb my mind  Can I ask more things about the printed tag of date code here. I noticed the seam and threads are twisted and distorted. Is it normal for the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Fhonbarbie said:


> View attachment 3526758
> View attachment 3526759
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and wonderful answer. I forgot to mention an issue that disturb my mind  Can I ask more things about the printed tag of date code here. I noticed the seam and threads are twisted and distorted. Is it normal for the bag?


Hmm...I do notice them now. Every once in a while you'll find a crooked stitch. Maybe you shouldn't purchase this bag. The condition is actually quite poor as there is severe discolouration. The lambskin portions should not look so different from the colour of the patent. There is also wear on the top corners of the bag that cannot be repaired.


----------



## Shawna O

Dear Authenticators,  Can you kindly have a look at this? They have a bunch of multiple bags with the same serial number.  I'm very suspicious.
Item name   Christian Dior Gaucho bag
Item number  not sure how to find
Seller ID  daddysgirls2016
Link  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Di...548081?hash=item1ebc24d031:g:dHkAAOSwux5YLPBV


----------



## eggsbrulee

averagejoe said:


> Hard to tell without the charms, because two details look strange in the pictures. The serial code is fine but it's 2 other details that look a bit different from usual. Sorry I can't tell for sure.


Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## rone

Hello everyone,
Would you please help me to authenticate this dior bag. I have red the rules before I posted this comment. I hope I did everything right. The seller is not from an ebay, it is just from a local website. And here is the photos that I've got from seller.Thanks in advance..


----------



## lasska

Dear TPFers!
I came across this Lady Dior on my local sales site and would like to buy it for my kiddo graduation ceremony...

So here some photos :
Lady Dior









I would really appreciate your opinion as I worried about the money I can spend on fake...


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jennifers2211

Hi
Please help me to find out if this is authentic!?
Lady dior fabric bag
https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=86058783&ref=conversation&fks=86058783


----------



## SQ23

Hello, is anyone famiilar with this site *********.com ?  I see they are also on ebay.  Wondering if these shoes are authentic?
Item name: Dior Graded Patent Calfskin Pump
Item number: n/a
Seller ID: **********
Direct URL link: https://*********.com/dior-graded-patent-calfskin-pump-10cm-heel-grey-and-black.html


----------



## lee trang

Thank you so much >''<.


----------



## averagejoe

lasska said:


> Dear TPFers!
> I came across this Lady Dior on my local sales site and would like to buy it for my kiddo graduation ceremony...
> 
> So here some photos :
> Lady Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528482
> View attachment 3528483
> View attachment 3528484
> View attachment 3528485
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion as I worried about the money I can spend on fake...


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

rone said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would you please help me to authenticate this dior bag. I have red the rules before I posted this comment. I hope I did everything right. The seller is not from an ebay, it is just from a local website. And here is the photos that I've got from seller.Thanks in advance..


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello, is anyone famiilar with this site *********.com ?  I see they are also on ebay.  Wondering if these shoes are authentic?
> Item name: Dior Graded Patent Calfskin Pump
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: **********
> Direct URL link: https://*********.com/dior-graded-patent-calfskin-pump-10cm-heel-grey-and-black.html


I believe these are authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Shawna O said:


> Dear Authenticators,  Can you kindly have a look at this? They have a bunch of multiple bags with the same serial number.  I'm very suspicious.
> Item name   Christian Dior Gaucho bag
> Item number  not sure how to find
> Seller ID  daddysgirls2016
> Link  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Di...548081?hash=item1ebc24d031:g:dHkAAOSwux5YLPBV


I believe this is fake


----------



## rone

Thank you so much Averagejoe


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello,

I am confused about this Diorrissimo bag as all other Pink versions have light grey interiors.

Could someone please advise if this is genuine or not?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...516009?hash=item33c392e4a9:g:I2YAAOSw44BYNlKh
Seller ID: dustinmore
Item number: 222324516009

Thank you.

I have an opinon on this bag which I am leaning to already but just want some confirmation.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mia55

Hi

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? My concern is no marking in the zipper. When I compared with my other lady Dior, I noticed it has lampos zipper while the new bag is having plain zipper back. Hope I'm making sense.
Name: lady Dior tweed
Item:112211143240
Seller:lujiju
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/112211143240/
Thanks a ton for your time.


----------



## flying9

Hello ladies, just wondering if anyone can help authenticate this lady Dior? The seller says it's made around 2009. Thanks!!
https://instagram.com/p/BNKwqVzhJtG/


----------



## materialistique

Hi ladies,

Could you please authenticate this for me?

Item name: Mineral Blue Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Miss Dior Rendez-Vous Chain Wallet
Online reseller name: Yoogi's closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...ather-miss-dior-rendez-vous-chain-wallet.html


----------



## luxurysophia

Hi ladies,

could anyone help me and authenticate this Dior scarf? This sould be a vintage one and have no label.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pj2zr9aauxk392q/AAA3-iB7XyvVtqYGKa-wktHYa?dl=0

Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

flying9 said:


> Hello ladies, just wondering if anyone can help authenticate this lady Dior? The seller says it's made around 2009. Thanks!!
> https://instagram.com/p/BNKwqVzhJtG/


I believe this is authentic, but it was made in 2008.


----------



## averagejoe

materialistique said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name: Mineral Blue Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Miss Dior Rendez-Vous Chain Wallet
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...ather-miss-dior-rendez-vous-chain-wallet.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

luxurysophia said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could anyone help me and authenticate this Dior scarf? This sould be a vintage one and have no label.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pj2zr9aauxk392q/AAA3-iB7XyvVtqYGKa-wktHYa?dl=0
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry it is difficult to authenticate this without a label.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? My concern is no marking in the zipper. When I compared with my other lady Dior, I noticed it has lampos zipper while the new bag is having plain zipper back. Hope I'm making sense.
> Name: lady Dior tweed
> Item:112211143240
> Seller:lujiju
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/112211143240/
> Thanks a ton for your time.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am confused about this Diorrissimo bag as all other Pink versions have light grey interiors.
> 
> Could someone please advise if this is genuine or not?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...516009?hash=item33c392e4a9:g:I2YAAOSw44BYNlKh
> Seller ID: dustinmore
> Item number: 222324516009
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I have an opinon on this bag which I am leaning to already but just want some confirmation.
> 
> Thank you everyone.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thanks so much averagejoe. It's so appalling how people try to con others. So sad


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much averagejoe. It's so appalling how people try to con others. So sad


I agree. It happens too often.


----------



## flying9

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but it was made in 2008.


Thank you very much!


----------



## materialistique

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thanks! Yoogi's Closet is having a 15% off. This just might tip me over to buying a lambskin


----------



## Jennifers2211

Hi can you help me autenticate this lady Dior nylon/fabric medium bag
Thank u for the help in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifers2211 said:


> Hi can you help me autenticate this lady Dior nylon/fabric medium bag
> Thank u for the help in advance
> 
> View attachment 3532402
> 
> View attachment 3532398
> View attachment 3532393
> View attachment 3532392
> View attachment 3532390
> View attachment 3532388
> View attachment 3532385
> 
> View attachment 3532395
> 
> View attachment 3532368


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Jennifers2211

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you for the help!


----------



## Surayakassim1984

Please help me authenticate this.. tq


----------



## Jennifers2211

Jennifers2211 said:


> Thank you for the help!



Also do you know what year this is from and what the retail price was or is?


----------



## averagejoe

Surayakassim1984 said:


> Please help me authenticate this.. tq


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifers2211 said:


> Also do you know what year this is from and what the retail price was or is?



This is from around 1995-1997. The retail price at that time was perhaps $600 or so but that was a long time ago, and prices have changed dramatically since then.


----------



## panda6363

Hi

Can pls authenticate this for me? And How old is this bag? Thanks in Advance

Title:  Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black Patent Leather K07515

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...592476?hash=item4d4f942c1c:g:7J8AAOSwA3dYPTYH


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jennifers2211

averagejoe said:


> This is from around 1995-1997. The retail price at that time was perhaps $600 or so but that was a long time ago, and prices have changed dramatically since then.



Thank you for the info! Last question! is are the charms suppose to hang like that? O-r-d-i? Or should i push them over and around to make it d-i-o-r? Whats the correct way?


----------



## averagejoe

panda6363 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can pls authenticate this for me? And How old is this bag? Thanks in Advance
> 
> Title:  Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black Patent Leather K07515
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...592476?hash=item4d4f942c1c:g:7J8AAOSwA3dYPTYH


I believe this is authentic, from 2008.


----------



## srplowdr

I found this at the local Goodwill that my mother finds her Escada and Chanel blazers at. It was $40 and it looked authentic, so I gave it a shot. The plastic is still on 3 of the 4 handle attachments. What I'm worried about is that the back cannage is a bit crooked and in main zipper back just says 'Dior' instead of 'Christian Dior'.


----------



## panda6363

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 2008.


Thanks for the authentication averagejoe!


----------



## ak3

Hello,
I really wanted this color combo since last year and it finally showed up. Can you please help me authenticate it?

Title: 
*CHRISTIAN DIORChanel Purple Tri-Color Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Miss Dior Large Promenade Bag*

Link
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/76233/category/9/


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> I found this at the local Goodwill that my mother finds her Escada and Chanel blazers at. It was $40 and it looked authentic, so I gave it a shot. The plastic is still on 3 of the 4 handle attachments. What I'm worried about is that the back cannage is a bit crooked and in main zipper back just says 'Dior' instead of 'Christian Dior'.


$40?!!!!!!!! I believe it's authentic, too! I wish I found deals like this!


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello,
> I really wanted this color combo since last year and it finally showed up. Can you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> Title:
> *CHRISTIAN DIORChanel Purple Tri-Color Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Miss Dior Large Promenade Bag*
> 
> Link
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/76233/category/9/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very very much!


----------



## Supermario

Hi, a lady Dior in leather is way off my budget  thus this was my second choice. Can you kindly identify if this is authentic as there is no serial no on it? Would greatly appreciate  a reply! Thank you http://carousell.com/p/78493869


----------



## Shawna O

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Sorry for my late reply.  Thank you!


----------



## Supermario

Shawna O said:


> Sorry for my late reply.  Thank you!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bananatree

Hi, could you please authenticita this 61 bag for me:

Seller: wardrobe-ltd
ebay item nr: 232162526937
lind: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-1-850-...526937?hash=item360df706d9:g:VRUAAOSwTA9X7El9 
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Supermario said:


> Hi, a lady Dior in leather is way off my budget  thus this was my second choice. Can you kindly identify if this is authentic as there is no serial no on it? Would greatly appreciate  a reply! Thank you http://carousell.com/p/78493869


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hi, could you please authenticita this 61 bag for me:
> 
> Seller: wardrobe-ltd
> ebay item nr: 232162526937
> lind: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-1-850-...526937?hash=item360df706d9:g:VRUAAOSwTA9X7El9
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, AJ!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sarahsxx

Item name: Christian Dior Black Lamb Skin LADY DIOR
Item number: im not sure
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/wo4308-Auth...574445?hash=item360de87e2d:g:HzkAAOSwj85YNWKH

thank u so much!!


----------



## orchidfarm

Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ellen aly

is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252675445329?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

Sarahsxx said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Black Lamb Skin LADY DIOR
> Item number: im not sure
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/wo4308-Auth...574445?hash=item360de87e2d:g:HzkAAOSwj85YNWKH
> 
> thank u so much!!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

orchidfarm said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3544468
> View attachment 3544469
> View attachment 3544470
> View attachment 3544471
> View attachment 3544472
> View attachment 3544473
> View attachment 3544474
> View attachment 3544475
> View attachment 3544476


Please please post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

ellen aly said:


> is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252675445329?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I have doubts about the authenticity of this piece, in my opinion. It is also in terrible condition. 

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread in the future.


----------



## cdaphuong

Could you please help me to check this lady dior bag is authentic or fake? Thanks so much


----------



## closuitm

I've seen some vintage Dior bags but this has some different qualities so I'm not sure if it is authentic. I've already bought it online.
One thing is it is definitely genuine leather, pretty soft too.
Any opinion on its authenticity would be appreciated!

edit: hmm, they don't seem to be displaying, so here are the links:
http://imgur.com/xhntOS3
http://imgur.com/YzkxsiY
http://imgur.com/uy6Jufd
http://imgur.com/aEfBIHf
http://imgur.com/WvpwWvE
http://imgur.com/6brpumZ


----------



## ducky21_kc

Hello, 

Please help me authenticate this SLG! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

cdaphuong said:


> Could you please help me to check this lady dior bag is authentic or fake? Thanks so much


I'm guessing this was redyed from pink. I believe it's authentic, but it wasn't originally black.


----------



## averagejoe

ducky21_kc said:


> View attachment 3546552
> View attachment 3546553
> View attachment 3546555
> View attachment 3546565
> View attachment 3546568
> View attachment 3546569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this SLG!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

closuitm said:


> I've seen some vintage Dior bags but this has some different qualities so I'm not sure if it is authentic. I've already bought it online.
> One thing is it is definitely genuine leather, pretty soft too.
> Any opinion on its authenticity would be appreciated!
> 
> edit: hmm, they don't seem to be displaying, so here are the links:
> http://imgur.com/xhntOS3
> http://imgur.com/YzkxsiY
> http://imgur.com/uy6Jufd
> http://imgur.com/aEfBIHf
> http://imgur.com/WvpwWvE
> http://imgur.com/6brpumZ


Sorry I cannot authenticate this piece. There aren't enough details inside the bag to authenticate with.


----------



## ducky21_kc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you, AJ!


----------



## cdaphuong

averagejoe said:


> I'm guessing this was redyed from pink. I believe it's authentic, but it wasn't originally black.


Thank you so much


----------



## Tinchen

Hey there,

I am not really new to the forum as I was like a "silent reader" but now I hope you can help me to authenticate my preloved Lady Dior.

Details: 

- Lady Dior (large size)
- according to the data code it was produced in 1999
- made of microfibre
- black lining inside
- cannage stitching outside
- I heard rumors that due to the black lining it can be identified as some kind of limited edition














































I tried to make as many detail photos as possible, in case you need more, please don't hesitate to ask for specific details.
If possible, it would be great if you could tell me something about the value of the bag (I gave my Louis Vuitton Baby Leopard in exchange for it but I am not sure if this was a good deal for me  )

Please understand that I am German so my English might not be perfect  
Any help is highly appreciated!!!

Thank you in advance!

Best regards,
Martina


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Tinchen said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am not really new to the forum as I was like a "silent reader" but now I hope you can help me to authenticate my preloved Lady Dior.
> 
> Details:
> 
> - Lady Dior (large size)
> - according to the data code it was produced in 1999
> - made of microfibre
> - black lining inside
> - cannage stitching outside
> - I heard rumors that due to the black lining it can be identified as some kind of limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make as many detail photos as possible, in case you need more, please don't hesitate to ask for specific details.
> If possible, it would be great if you could tell me something about the value of the bag (I gave my Louis Vuitton Baby Leopard in exchange for it but I am not sure if this was a good deal for me  )
> 
> Please understand that I am German so my English might not be perfect
> Any help is highly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Best regards,
> Martina


I believe this is authentic. As for value, it's hard to say, given that Lady Dior bags aren't made with nylon anymore. This piece usually sells on Ebay around $500-$700 (depending on condition), if that gives you an idea of how much its market value is.


----------



## jlove

Please help me authenticate these two handbags.  Thank you in advance
1) 
Item name: Dior New Lock Flap
Item number: 391647039685
Seller ID: silvergirl14
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391647039685?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2)
Item name: Miss Dior
Item number:  152350604378
Seller ID: ar2shop
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152350604378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kristineth

Please help me authenticate this bag, I saw it's on ebay and the seller seems to be a trusted one, but there is no card or dust bag and I don't know what year this purse was bought either. here are the photos. thanks in advance


----------



## Tinchen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. As for value, it's hard to say, given that Lady Dior bags aren't made with nylon anymore. This piece usually sells on Ebay around $500-$700 (depending on condition), if that gives you an idea of how much its market value is.



Thank you so much for your quick response and all the information! This helps me a lot!

Regards
Martina


----------



## potatogal20

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag.
Saw this on carousell and the buyer seem to have alot of positive feedbacks.
Somehow the price is alittle to good to be true.

Item name:Medium classic lady dior in black lambskin
Item number: No idea but the seller mention it's a 15 years vintage 
Seller ID: lyndi on carousell
Direct URL link: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/1_zpsucn96yrj.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/2_zpstfl4i677.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/3_zpstlxz551f.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/4_zpskeokssu8.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/5_zpszxiqhxhf.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/6_zps2mhsibfn.png


----------



## averagejoe

Kristineth said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, I saw it's on ebay and the seller seems to be a trusted one, but there is no card or dust bag and I don't know what year this purse was bought either. here are the photos. thanks in advance


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

potatogal20 said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Saw this on carousell and the buyer seem to have alot of positive feedbacks.
> Somehow the price is alittle to good to be true.
> 
> Item name:Medium classic lady dior in black lambskin
> Item number: No idea but the seller mention it's a 15 years vintage
> Seller ID: lyndi on carousell
> Direct URL link:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/1_zpsucn96yrj.png
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/2_zpstfl4i677.png
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/3_zpstlxz551f.png
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/4_zpskeokssu8.png
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/5_zpszxiqhxhf.png
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/weizai/own use/6_zps2mhsibfn.png


Sorry too few pictures to authenticate with. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

jlove said:


> Please help me authenticate these two handbags.  Thank you in advance
> 1)
> Item name: Dior New Lock Flap
> Item number: 391647039685
> Seller ID: silvergirl14
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391647039685?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2)
> Item name: Miss Dior
> Item number:  152350604378
> Seller ID: ar2shop
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152350604378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe the Miss Dior is authentic.

The New Lock flap needs more pictures to authenticate with. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Kristineth

Thank you so much, I was about to buy it, you saved me from fraud


----------



## ellen aly

Item name: Christian Dior Black Nylon Large Lady Dior w Gold Charms
Item number: 252631523229
Seller ID: jennzclozet
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252631523229?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

is this authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

ellen aly said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Black Nylon Large Lady Dior w Gold Charms
> Item number: 252631523229
> Seller ID: jennzclozet
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252631523229?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> is this authentic?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe the Miss Dior is authentic.
> 
> The New Lock flap needs more pictures to authenticate with. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Thank you so much.  Here is the link again with the updated pics as I requested from the seller on the second Dior bag.  Please advise.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391653479758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

jlove said:


> Thank you so much.  Here is the link again with the updated pics as I requested from the seller on the second Dior bag.  Please advise.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391653479758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## jlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks so much!  Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Stormy C

Good evening,

First time on a Dior thread! My obsession continues to grow.. I would very much appreciate feedback on the following item:

Item name: Christian Dior Handbag in Grey
Online reseller name: Mustlux Sara (via site 'Rebelle.com')
Direct URL Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-770657

Comments: I have requested more information, closer photographs of hardware etcetera. However as I have never before used the site (Rebelle), I thought whilst waiting on further info, you may be able to offer some immediate insight as to whether you might recommend caution (or not) with the site. Or perhaps an expert's familiarity might immediately notice something in regards to the item itself.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## zen1965

^ I used Rebelle before (as a seller). Apart from one Prada, all bags from them I was interested in buying were deemed authentic (Hermes, Fendi, Mulberry). In general, I would recommend them (but always have bags independently authenticated before buying).


----------



## zen1965

Hi Joe, what do you think of this bag?

Item number: 112239095180
Seller ID: schmuckfleur
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/112239095180...rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=401239937367&ul_noapp=true

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Stormy C

zen1965 said:


> ^ I used Rebelle before (as a seller). Apart from one Prada, all bags from them I was interested in buying were deemed authentic (Hermes, Fendi, Mulberry). In general, I would recommend them (but always have bags independently authenticated before buying).



Hi,
Thank you so much for the reply, Your experience is helpful in itself. It seems an extreme price for a preloved item.. but I had  better not starting chattering here! I live in constant fear of irritating the wonderful, all-knowing powers that be! 
Thank you al! I'm determined to buy my OWN Santa sack this year!  (And it shall be Dior....!)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello all! I would love to purchase this Dior if it is authentic. Thank you all for your help!!

Item name: Auth Dior Trotter Canvas Shoulder pouch Shoulder Bag
Item number: PZ0601 069060
Seller ID: monobank
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192053813293#viTabs_0 

I also uploaded pictures, but it could not take them all. The seller has 12 pictures posted on the link. The seller is also from Japan! Thanks so much again for your help!!


----------



## averagejoe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello all! I would love to purchase this Dior if it is authentic. Thank you all for your help!!
> 
> Item name: Auth Dior Trotter Canvas Shoulder pouch Shoulder Bag
> Item number: PZ0601 069060
> Seller ID: monobank
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192053813293#viTabs_0
> 
> I also uploaded pictures, but it could not take them all. The seller has 12 pictures posted on the link. The seller is also from Japan! Thanks so much again for your help!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

zen1965 said:


> Hi Joe, what do you think of this bag?
> 
> Item number: 112239095180
> Seller ID: schmuckfleur
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/112239095180?_trksid=p11002.c100350.m3745&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150112095357&meid=a6a5d5b049594caebae090a3146005bc&pid=100350&rk=3&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=401239937367&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Good evening,
> 
> First time on a Dior thread! My obsession continues to grow.. I would very much appreciate feedback on the following item:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Handbag in Grey
> Online reseller name: Mustlux Sara (via site 'Rebelle.com')
> Direct URL Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/christian-dior-bags-770657
> 
> Comments: I have requested more information, closer photographs of hardware etcetera. However as I have never before used the site (Rebelle), I thought whilst waiting on further info, you may be able to offer some immediate insight as to whether you might recommend caution (or not) with the site. Or perhaps an expert's familiarity might immediately notice something in regards to the item itself.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Stormy C

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so very kindly! I appreciate your time.


----------



## diorme

Hi AverageJoe! Can you take a look at this saddle bag for me? Sorry for the pic quality, this seems to be the best the seller can do. 

Item name: Saddle bag
Seller ID: meganw959
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/closet/meganw959


----------



## Surayakassim1984

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you..


----------



## averagejoe

diorme said:


> Hi AverageJoe! Can you take a look at this saddle bag for me? Sorry for the pic quality, this seems to be the best the seller can do.
> 
> Item name: Saddle bag
> Seller ID: meganw959
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/closet/meganw959


I believe this is fake.


----------



## tbt197

Hi AverageJoe - can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior.

https://www.trendlee.com/collection...handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium46177448

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

tbt197 said:


> Hi AverageJoe - can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior.
> 
> https://www.trendlee.com/collection...handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium46177448
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry there aren't enough large pictures of various details like the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## Altman

Dear averagejoe! Please help me authenticate this Dior Diorissimo bag which I bought from Vestiaire Collective. In my personal experience the Dior charm feels lighter than on the bag from boutique and I'm really concern about the main ring which holds the charms, it appears to have more rounded edges than the bags in boutique bag have. It also came with authenticity card but it's not filled in [emoji853]


----------



## tbt197

I'll try to source more pics. Thank you all the same AJ!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Prih

Dear authenticator, 

I just signed up this forum today, and I am new to this. I hope i don't do it wrong. 
This is my  first time buying Dior bag on Ebay. There was 25 bidders on it, So i was thinking it must be authentic Dior. So end of story I Won the bid and i bought it. It was a week ago. 
Here is tge info : 

Item name : wuthentic christian dior lady dior quilted patent leather bag medium in beige

Item number : 2526 7546 6762
Seller id :yawn1990  (76 )
Direct url :  i bought on Ebay

I check the bag myself it feel real, and doesn't make any noises,maybe wrong i am not sure. But when i checked the authentication card it doesn't have sign date or name when it purchase(blank). Also when i read the it booklet that came with it about the care and intruction how to care for leather, the english not in the proper english.it says on the booklet "Avoid exposing the item directly to the SON"  instead of "sun". U can see as in pic i take.also the dustbag feels cheap, not feel like cotton or anything at all.. also has no tag on the dustbag. 
Please please I really need your help. I thought Ebay sells only authentic,maybe i was wrong. 
I paid almost $1100 for this Dior bag. 
Please I really need help. Thank you soooo much in advance dear authenticator. 
Hugs


----------



## Prih

Here is the url for the item, i should have included it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252675466762
I hope you can help


----------



## averagejoe

Altman said:


> Dear averagejoe! Please help me authenticate this Dior Diorissimo bag which I bought from Vestiaire Collective. In my personal experience the Dior charm feels lighter than on the bag from boutique and I'm really concern about the main ring which holds the charms, it appears to have more rounded edges than the bags in boutique bag have. It also came with authenticity card but it's not filled in [emoji853]
> 
> View attachment 3554908
> 
> View attachment 3554912
> 
> View attachment 3554913
> 
> View attachment 3554916
> 
> View attachment 3554917
> 
> View attachment 3554918
> View attachment 3554921
> View attachment 3554922
> 
> View attachment 3554932
> 
> View attachment 3554950


It has some details that are suspicious for sure, and there were bags authenticated here from Vestiaire Collective that were deemed to be fake. 

The most alarming of all is that it feels different. That is usually the best indication. I would say that I believe this is most likely fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Prih said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> I just signed up this forum today, and I am new to this. I hope i don't do it wrong.
> This is my  first time buying Dior bag on Ebay. There was 25 bidders on it, So i was thinking it must be authentic Dior. So end of story I Won the bid and i bought it. It was a week ago.
> Here is tge info :
> 
> Item name : wuthentic christian dior lady dior quilted patent leather bag medium in beige
> 
> Item number : 2526 7546 6762
> Seller id :yawn1990  (76 )
> Direct url :  i bought on Ebay
> 
> I check the bag myself it feel real, and doesn't make any noises,maybe wrong i am not sure. But when i checked the authentication card it doesn't have sign date or name when it purchase(blank). Also when i read the it booklet that came with it about the care and intruction how to care for leather, the english not in the proper english.it says on the booklet "Avoid exposing the item directly to the SON"  instead of "sun". U can see as in pic i take.also the dustbag feels cheap, not feel like cotton or anything at all.. also has no tag on the dustbag.
> Please please I really need your help. I thought Ebay sells only authentic,maybe i was wrong.
> I paid almost $1100 for this Dior bag.
> Please I really need help. Thank you soooo much in advance dear authenticator.
> Hugs


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Prih

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Dear averagejoe ,Thank you so much i feel better now. But my biggest concern is why she put along the fake booklet "son" instead of Sun and the cheap dustbag if the bag is authentic ? Also when i opened the shipping box it was had few stickers on the packaging "matchesfashion.com" .
I am sorry to bothering you with all my questions. If you live nearby i would like to treat you for lunch for helping me this.  If this bag is fake i still have time to return it because i bought it on Ebay a week ago.  So are you sure that authentic ? Thank you sooooo much in advance! Hugs


----------



## Prih

Prih said:


> Dear averagejoe ,Thank you so much i feel better now. But my biggest concern is why she put along the fake booklet "son" instead of Sun and the cheap dustbag if the bag is authentic ? Also when i opened the shipping box it was had few stickers on the packaging "matchesfashion.com" .
> I am sorry to bothering you with all my questions. If you live nearby i would like to treat you for lunch for helping me this.  If this bag is fake i still have time to return it because i bought it on Ebay a week ago.  So are you sure that authentic ? Thank you sooooo much in advance! Hugs


https://www.ebay.com/itm/252675466762


----------



## averagejoe

Prih said:


> Dear averagejoe ,Thank you so much i feel better now. But my biggest concern is why she put along the fake booklet "son" instead of Sun and the cheap dustbag if the bag is authentic ? Also when i opened the shipping box it was had few stickers on the packaging "matchesfashion.com" .
> I am sorry to bothering you with all my questions. If you live nearby i would like to treat you for lunch for helping me this.  If this bag is fake i still have time to return it because i bought it on Ebay a week ago.  So are you sure that authentic ? Thank you sooooo much in advance! Hugs


Ummm...the "son" part is actually the way it is spelled in the authentic booklet too. 

As well, Dior dustbags do look and feel like this. They are actually much higher quality than some other brands. The Dior cotton ones are very soft and won't damage the bag.


----------



## Prih

averagejoe said:


> Ummm...the "son" part is actually the way it is spelled in the authentic booklet too.
> 
> As well, Dior dustbags do look and feel like this. They are actually much higher quality than some other brands. The Dior cotton ones are very soft and won't damage the bag.



Omg! Thank you so much.


averagejoe said:


> Ummm...the "son" part is actually the way it is spelled in the authentic booklet too.
> 
> As well, Dior dustbags do look and feel like this. They are actually much higher quality than some other brands. The Dior cotton ones are very soft and won't damage the bag.





averagejoe said:


> Ummm...the "son" part is actually the way it is spelled in the authentic booklet too.
> 
> As well, Dior dustbags do look and feel like this. They are actually much higher quality than some other brands. The Dior cotton ones are very soft and won't damage the bag.




Omg! Thank you soooo much for your help. I bought it for $1100, so it must be a great deal right Joe? Because the seller said she bought it in 2009 it was with tax total $3700 she said. 
I live in LA. Please let me know anytime if you in LA, i would like to treat you for lunch. I am just so HAPPY now because you told me that my quilted dior is authentic. I am sorry for late reply i was at the movie theater and raining so hard in LA right now. THANK YOU sooo much Joe! You are the best! Blessed your heart! Hugsssssss


----------



## Bananatree

Dear AJ and all,
first of all, Merry Christmas!
could you please check this bag for me:

Item name: authentic dior granville large size
Seller ID: danchichi
ebay item nr. 282298397076
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-d...397076?hash=item41ba4bb194:g:slkAAOSw-0xYWfu5

thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Prih said:


> Omg! Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Thank you soooo much for your help. I bought it for $1100, so it must be a great deal right Joe? Because the seller said she bought it in 2009 it was with tax total $3700 she said.
> I live in LA. Please let me know anytime if you in LA, i would like to treat you for lunch. I am just so HAPPY now because you told me that my quilted dior is authentic. I am sorry for late reply i was at the movie theater and raining so hard in LA right now. THANK YOU sooo much Joe! You are the best! Blessed your heart! Hugsssssss


It's a good deal! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Dear AJ and all,
> first of all, Merry Christmas!
> could you please check this bag for me:
> 
> Item name: authentic dior granville large size
> Seller ID: danchichi
> ebay item nr. 282298397076
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-d...397076?hash=item41ba4bb194:g:slkAAOSw-0xYWfu5
> 
> thank you


I believe this is authentic.

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## mdb6000

Hello,

I was wondering if you please could help me with the following authentication:
Model: Dior soft tote M0961PCAL M900
Serial number:  01-BO-1103
EBay Item number: 272489325396
Direct link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272489325396

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## mdb6000

I was wondering as the tag inside has a hole too and I can't find the model number.


----------



## lqjdeng7605

Dear Authenticators, 

Happy Holidays! Could you please kindly have a look at this? I just bought this Dior wallet. But I'm not sure if it is authentic, because I could not find the same product reference number on the official website of Dior. Thank you very much for your time and help in advance!

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Eden Wallet
Item code: #S0027OVRB900U
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/dior/small-leather-goods/christian-dior-lady-dior-eden-wallet-1381274


----------



## patzzivi

Hello authenticator, 

Please help me to authenticate this Lady dior black 2009 lambskin. Many thanks before and happy holiday...


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

patzzivi said:


> Hello authenticator,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Lady dior black 2009 lambskin. Many thanks before and happy holiday...


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mdb6000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if you please could help me with the following authentication:
> Model: Dior soft tote M0961PCAL M900
> Serial number:  01-BO-1103
> EBay Item number: 272489325396
> Direct link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272489325396
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

lqjdeng7605 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Happy Holidays! Could you please kindly have a look at this? I just bought this Dior wallet. But I'm not sure if it is authentic, because I could not find the same product reference number on the official website of Dior. Thank you very much for your time and help in advance!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Eden Wallet
> Item code: #S0027OVRB900U
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/dior/small-leather-goods/christian-dior-lady-dior-eden-wallet-1381274


I believe this is authentic. Not all styles show up on the Dior website.


----------



## mdb6000

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank You so much and have a happy 2017


----------



## lqjdeng7605

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Not all styles show up on the Dior website.


Thank you very much and Happy New Year!


----------



## patzzivi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe. Have a great holiday!


----------



## Angel1219

Hello,
I'd appreciate help authenticating my first dior purchase:
Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Large Lady Dior Black*
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-black-150153 
Comment: I notice the date code matches the date code on several other Dior bags when I Googled the date code, but I'm not sure if this is common with Dior bags?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> Hello,
> I'd appreciate help authenticating my first dior purchase:
> Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Large Lady Dior Black*
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-black-150153
> Comment: I notice the date code matches the date code on several other Dior bags when I Googled the date code, but I'm not sure if this is common with Dior bags?
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic. The date code is not unique by any means. Other Lady Dior bags that share the same code simply were made during the same month and year.


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The date code is not unique by any means. Other Lady Dior bags that share the same code simply were made during the same month and year.


Thank you so much  Joe ☺


----------



## Shiningnails

I hope someone could help me authenticate this Dior I purchased. It's my first and the lady was really nice. I really hope it is authentic. It's a mini sized and I'm not very sure what model it is too. Thank you


----------



## Shiningnails

A few more photos. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Shiningnails said:


> I hope someone could help me authenticate this Dior I purchased. It's my first and the lady was really nice. I really hope it is authentic. It's a mini sized and I'm not very sure what model it is too. Thank you
> View attachment 3560467
> View attachment 3560469
> View attachment 3560470


I believe this is authentic. 

This bag was produced back in 2001, and it is made with Cannage-quited nylon and patent leather.


----------



## Shiningnails

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> This bag was produced back in 2001, and it is made with Cannage-quited nylon and patent leather.


Thank you!!! Thank you so much!!! Have a great new year!!


----------



## essiedub

Hi authenicators 
Happy new year!  Can you please take a look at this?

Item: diorama
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...annage-baby-diorama-flap-bleu-metallic-137554


----------



## averagejoe

essiedub said:


> Hi authenicators
> Happy new year!  Can you please take a look at this?
> 
> Item: diorama
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...annage-baby-diorama-flap-bleu-metallic-137554


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## essiedub

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you *averagejoe*
Happy new year!


----------



## Pepper65

I need your help.  My husband purchased a preloved Lady Dior bag for me.  I'm not sure it's authentic.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pepper65

Heres an additional picture.


----------



## averagejoe

Pepper65 said:


> Heres an additional picture.


Unfortunately I believe this bag is fake.


----------



## Pepper65

Thank you for responding.   Attempting a refund now.


----------



## Kristineth

I just bought this lady dior patent bag, can somebody help me authenticate it, and it got pen marks on it, I tried to use alcohol, make up remover and leather cleaner but nothing worked. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Kristineth said:


> I just bought this lady dior patent bag, can somebody help me authenticate it, and it got pen marks on it, I tried to use alcohol, make up remover and leather cleaner but nothing worked. Thank you
> View attachment 3563466
> View attachment 3563467
> View attachment 3563468
> View attachment 3563469


I believe this bag is authentic. Unfortunately, pen marks are permanent and anything done to remove them may only lighten them. Be careful what you try on your bag, or otherwise it can damage the leather. Rubbing alcohol should not ever be used.


----------



## ak3

Hello, 
Can you please help me with this piece. I found it on fashionphile and love it.
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Cosmetic Case Blue Persan
Item number: 155619
Seller ID: fashionphile
Direct URL link:
http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-cosmetic-case-blue-persan-155619

I really appreciate it


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me with this piece. I found it on fashionphile and love it.
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Cosmetic Case Blue Persan
> Item number: 155619
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-cosmetic-case-blue-persan-155619
> 
> I really appreciate it


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Roxrox1988

Please help me with this Diorama metallic bag, I purchased it on ebay , but I suspect it's a very well made replica , my main concern is clasp ! Thank you for all your help !


----------



## Roxrox1988

More pictures


----------



## JulyXD

Can you please help me to authenticate this Dior Bag? It's 7 years old and I can't send a Link, because I found it in a German Second Hand App. I´m not really good at seeing wheter it´s fake or not. Thank you!
Here are the photos:


----------



## JulyXD

I'm sorry for the double photos. I'm new here (:


----------



## Pepper65

Hi, can you please authenticate this beauty for me?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pepper65

More photos.


----------



## averagejoe

Roxrox1988 said:


> Please help me with this Diorama metallic bag, I purchased it on ebay , but I suspect it's a very well made replica , my main concern is clasp ! Thank you for all your help !


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Pepper65 said:


> More photos.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

JulyXD said:


> Can you please help me to authenticate this Dior Bag? It's 7 years old and I can't send a Link, because I found it in a German Second Hand App. I´m not really good at seeing wheter it´s fake or not. Thank you!
> Here are the photos:
> View attachment 3564178
> View attachment 3564179
> View attachment 3564180
> View attachment 3564181
> View attachment 3564179
> View attachment 3564180
> View attachment 3564180
> View attachment 3564181


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pepper65

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## JulyXD

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you for your quick reply and help (:


----------



## tbt197

Hi Averagejoe,

Could you kindly help me to authenticate this bag.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...g-Leather-Black-Purse-90010152-/262781349384?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonjoora

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this purse for me? Thanks!


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

Hi,

I bought a Dior Plisse bag on the real real and I'm afraid it may be fake. None of the hardware says Dior on it and that seems surprising but I don't know enough to say for sure that it is fake Would you be willing to authenticate it?  Is there a date code I should look for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a Dior Plisse bag on the real real and I'm afraid it may be fake. None of the hardware says Dior on it and that seems surprising but I don't know enough to say for sure that it is fake Would you be willing to authenticate it?  Is there a date code I should look for?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565366
> View attachment 3565368
> 
> View attachment 3565372
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565377



Just to note, the picture makes the clasp look very light and purple. I'm not sure if that might be the lighting but in person it looks more of a smoky light grey. The center has a smoky/dark purple hue.


----------



## averagejoe

tbt197 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Could you kindly help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...g-Leather-Black-Purse-90010152-/262781349384?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic.

Please kindly post in the format outlined by post 1 in the future.


----------



## averagejoe

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a Dior Plisse bag on the real real and I'm afraid it may be fake. None of the hardware says Dior on it and that seems surprising but I don't know enough to say for sure that it is fake Would you be willing to authenticate it?  Is there a date code I should look for?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565366
> View attachment 3565368
> 
> View attachment 3565372
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565377


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Sonjoora said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this purse for me? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564935
> View attachment 3564936
> View attachment 3564937


I believe this bag is fake.


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

Hi Average Joe,

I bought two pairs of secondhand sunglasses - can you authenticate them for me? Thanks in advance
This is the first pair


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

Here is my second pair. Can you authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> I bought two pairs of secondhand sunglasses - can you authenticate them for me? Thanks in advance
> This is the first pair
> 
> View attachment 3566163
> View attachment 3566165
> View attachment 3566166
> View attachment 3566167
> View attachment 3566168
> View attachment 3566169
> View attachment 3566170





goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Here is my second pair. Can you authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3566180
> View attachment 3566181
> View attachment 3566183
> View attachment 3566186
> View attachment 3566187
> 
> View attachment 3566188



I believe these are authentic.


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kristineth

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic. Unfortunately, pen marks are permanent and anything done to remove them may only lighten them. Be careful what you try on your bag, or otherwise it can damage the leather. Rubbing alcohol should not ever be used.


Thanks a lot Averagejoe, I bought this purse with an intention of dying it red, I hope the dye can cover the ink marks


----------



## Nky

Dear AJ and other authenticators can you tell me if this bag is authentic? I've requested more pictures so waiting to send more to you. Thanks very much. Link below. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172475980423?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

Nky said:


> Dear AJ and other authenticators can you tell me if this bag is authentic? I've requested more pictures so waiting to send more to you. Thanks very much. Link below.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172475980423?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this bag is fake.

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 for future authentication requests.


----------



## Nky

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is fake.
> 
> Please post in the format outlined in post 1 for future authentication requests.



Thank you AJ for your help. I sorry I didn't post in the specified format. I suspected it was and I cancelled the purchase.


----------



## Lswern

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 
There is also a video footage of the bag in the description box.

Item name: Genuine Medium Classic Lady Dior Bag- Black patent lambskin
Item number: 142237692242
Seller ID: luxwellery
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...692242?hash=item211e06f152:g:i4UAAOSwImRYcUkR


----------



## averagejoe

Lswern said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> There is also a video footage of the bag in the description box.
> 
> Item name: Genuine Medium Classic Lady Dior Bag- Black patent lambskin
> Item number: 142237692242
> Seller ID: luxwellery
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...692242?hash=item211e06f152:g:i4UAAOSwImRYcUkR


Looks good so far, except I can't be sure until I see a photo of the back of the interior leather tag, as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## madolbag

Hi guys! Please authenticate this one for me,my daughter got it from Charity Shop.
Thanks


----------



## sakuraboo

hi, could someone help me authenticate this LD? TIA!!!!


----------



## Lswern

averagejoe said:


> Looks good so far, except I can't be sure until I see a photo of the back of the interior leather tag, as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.



Hello! Below are the pictures!


----------



## averagejoe

Lswern said:


> Hello! Below are the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3569554
> View attachment 3569555
> View attachment 3569557
> View attachment 3569558
> View attachment 3569559
> View attachment 3569560


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

madolbag said:


> Hi guys! Please authenticate this one for me,my daughter got it from Charity Shop.
> Thanks


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

sakuraboo said:


> hi, could someone help me authenticate this LD? TIA!!!!


Please read post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tbt197

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Please kindly post in the format outlined by post 1 in the future.



Thanks so much AverageJoe!


----------



## Nygirl522

Hi, could you help authenticate this? Thanks for your help!


----------



## zen1965

Sick in bed - maybe a little retail therapy will help. I found this gorgeous silk carre on ebay - could it be authentic?

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Seidentuch, 100 % Seide, schönes Muster - NEU
Item number: 152371564193
Seller ID: anninet28
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/152371564193?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Nygirl522 said:


> Hi, could you help authenticate this? Thanks for your help!


Please post daylight close-up photos of the chain links, and the back of the lock when the flap is opened.


----------



## averagejoe

zen1965 said:


> Sick in bed - maybe a little retail therapy will help. I found this gorgeous silk carre on ebay - could it be authentic?
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Seidentuch, 100 % Seide, schönes Muster - NEU
> Item number: 152371564193
> Seller ID: anninet28
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/152371564193?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Please request a photo of the tag that says Christian Dior PARIS.


----------



## zen1965

^Done. I will get back to you once I have the photo. Thanks once more!


----------



## Nygirl522

averagejoe said:


> Please post daylight close-up photos of the chain links, and the back of the lock when the flap is opened.


. Hi more photos attached. Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Nygirl522 said:


> . Hi more photos attached. Thank you!!


I think it looks fine but please wait for @ThisVNchick 's opinion. She has 2 Diorama bags and she's good at spotting differences between real and fake Diorama bags.


----------



## Nygirl522

averagejoe said:


> I think it looks fine but please wait for @ThisVNchick 's opinion. She has 2 Diorama bags and she's good at spotting differences between real and fake Diorama bags.


Thanks for your help @averagejoe!! I'll wait for @ThisVNchick. I appreciate it


----------



## zen1965

averagejoe said:


> Please request a photo of the tag that says Christian Dior PARIS.



Here is the photo. Thank you once more for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

zen1965 said:


> Here is the photo. Thank you once more for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3575283


I believe this is authentic


----------



## zen1965

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## eternal_sunshine

hi,

please help me authenticate this item from ebay

Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Miss Dior Red Patent Leather Promenade Pouch Clutch
Item number:332070428380
Seller ID:harborgirls
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/332070428380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

this is my first post on the forum. please let me know if any more info is needed.

thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

eternal_sunshine said:


> hi,
> 
> please help me authenticate this item from ebay
> 
> Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Miss Dior Red Patent Leather Promenade Pouch Clutch
> Item number:332070428380
> Seller ID:harborgirls
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/332070428380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> this is my first post on the forum. please let me know if any more info is needed.
> 
> thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic.

Welcome to The Purse Forum!


----------



## mdb6000

Hello,

please help me authenticate this item from ebay

Item name: lady dior batiste large 
Item number: 222349024570
Seller ID: couldn't find the id 
Direct URL link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222349024570

Please let me know if you need sth else
thanks in advance


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mdb6000

mdb6000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> please help me authenticate this item from ebay
> 
> Item name: lady dior batiste large
> Item number: 222349024570
> Seller ID: couldn't find the id
> Direct URL link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222349024570
> 
> Please let me know if you need sth else
> thanks in advance



Meant bag not batiste


----------



## eternal_sunshine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Welcome to The Purse Forum!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nygirl522 said:


> Thanks for your help @averagejoe!! I'll wait for @ThisVNchick. I appreciate it



Sorry for the delays guys. 

The bag looks ok to me.


----------



## mdb6000

mdb6000 said:


> Meant bag not batiste



Got some more pictures from the seller. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Nygirl522

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry for the delays guys.
> 
> The bag looks ok to me.


Thanks, I appreciate your help.


----------



## mdb6000

Hello, 


Got another pic of the dust bag.  I was wondering if there are different kind of dust bags out there? They do look and feel differently. 

Thanks for your help

QUOTE="mdb6000, post: 30986563, member: 604931"]Hello,

please help me authenticate this item from ebay

Item name: lady dior batiste large
Item number: 222349024570
Seller ID: couldn't find the id 
Direct URL link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222349024570

Please let me know if you need sth else
thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all!

Could I know if this dior bag is authentic? Any help would be welcomed. Thank you so much!!

Item name: Dior Promenade Patent Leather
Online reseller name: aaronbagetz
Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/dior-promenade-patent-leather-fast-deal-500-81616064/


----------



## averagejoe

mdb6000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Got another pic of the dust bag.  I was wondering if there are different kind of dust bags out there? They do look and feel differently.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> QUOTE="mdb6000, post: 30986563, member: 604931"]Hello,
> 
> please help me authenticate this item from ebay
> 
> Item name: lady dior batiste large
> Item number: 222349024570
> Seller ID: couldn't find the id
> Direct URL link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/222349024570
> 
> Please let me know if you need sth else
> thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Could I know if this dior bag is authentic? Any help would be welcomed. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Promenade Patent Leather
> Online reseller name: aaronbagetz
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/dior-promenade-patent-leather-fast-deal-500-81616064/


Photo of logo embossing on the leather required.


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> Photo of logo embossing on the leather required.


Thanks for your reply. Attached is the picture of the logo embossing on the leather which the seller provided. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Thanks for your reply. Attached is the picture of the logo embossing on the leather which the seller provided. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## mdb6000

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your help.

Is it normal that there are some dust bags that aren't cotton and feel a lot cheaper?


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks! So grateful to have you all on this forum helping!


----------



## mia55

Hi,

I'd appreciate if you can take a look at this bag. Also, if it's authentic, is it possible to know the year of manufacture?

Name: Lady dior tweed
*Seller information:*silverfreak
eBay item number:381435721804
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/381435721804?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## averagejoe

mdb6000 said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Is it normal that there are some dust bags that aren't cotton and feel a lot cheaper?


The dust bag in the pictures looks like the exact dust bag you get with most other Dior bags. 

The Dior dust bags are some of the softest on the market and they do a great job protecting the bag without imprinting indentations on your bag. If the dust bag runs too thick, then it runs the risk of bunching up at the bottom of your bag when you set your bag down in it, and slightly warping the base of your bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd appreciate if you can take a look at this bag. Also, if it's authentic, is it possible to know the year of manufacture?
> 
> Name: Lady dior tweed
> *Seller information:*silverfreak
> eBay item number:381435721804
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/381435721804?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


I believe this is authentic. It is from the year 1998.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It is from the year 1998.



Thanks so much. So happy


----------



## mdb6000

averagejoe said:


> The dust bag in the pictures looks like the exact dust bag you get with most other Dior bags.
> 
> The Dior dust bags are some of the softest on the market and they do a great job protecting the bag without imprinting indentations on your bag. If the dust bag runs too thick, then it runs the risk of bunching up at the bottom of your bag when you set your bag down in it, and slightly warping the base of your bag.



Thanks averagejoe!
I have bought a medium lady dior in the shop and it came with the cotton dust bag that everybody is talking about. This one isn't as soft and it feels a lot cheaper. You can almost look through it. I have attached three picture for you. (2 off the one I bought on eBay and one of the dust bag I bought in the shop) Could it be that the one from eBay was bought in 2013 (13-bo-0172) and they had different dustbags? Or that the people in Harrods but the bag in a shoe dust bag?  

Thanks for your help. Your knowledge is very much appreciated


----------



## j3nhuy

Hi, 
Please help me authenticate this
Item name: 322390683642
Item number: DIOR PYTHON LADY DIOR MINI
Seller ID: deluxe983
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322390683642?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

mdb6000 said:


> Thanks averagejoe!
> I have bought a medium lady dior in the shop and it came with the cotton dust bag that everybody is talking about. This one isn't as soft and it feels a lot cheaper. You can almost look through it. I have attached three picture for you. (2 off the one I bought on eBay and one of the dust bag I bought in the shop) Could it be that the one from eBay was bought in 2013 (13-bo-0172) and they had different dustbags? Or that the people in Harrods but the bag in a shoe dust bag?
> 
> Thanks for your help. Your knowledge is very much appreciated


Yes, it is possible they gave you a shoe dust bag. The shoe dust bag is opaque while the handbag ones (some of them) are translucent.


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this
> Item name: 322390683642
> Item number: DIOR PYTHON LADY DIOR MINI
> Seller ID: deluxe983
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322390683642?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


Close up picture of interior tag, and the tag inside the pocket showing the date code, are required.


----------



## j3nhuy

averagejoe said:


> Close up picture of interior tag, and the tag inside the pocket showing the date code, are required.



Can I send them to you when I receive the bag ? But so far do they look off ? Thanks so much !!


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Can I send them to you when I receive the bag ? But so far do they look off ? Thanks so much !!


Please post pics once you receive the bag if you already paid for it.


----------



## mdb6000

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it is possible they gave you a shoe dust bag. The shoe dust bag is opaque while the handbag ones (some of them) are translucent.




Thank you very much! Have a lovely week.


----------



## j3nhuy

averagejoe said:


> Close up picture of interior tag, and the tag inside the pocket showing the date code, are required.



Hi averagejoe, 
This is what I received today. It feels pretty fake , please help me confirm 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thank you very much !!!


----------



## Barbarbar

Item: Auth 2006 Dior Lady Cannage Pink Mini Tote Silver HW
Listing number: 232216029756
Seller: fashionhulu
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232216029756 

Thank you so much the Dior masters!!!Orz Orz


----------



## chistmas07

Hi,
Please authenticate this Dior Addict bag for me.
Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Addict Light Periwinkle Beige Pink Leather Small Tote Bag Purse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332029950731?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: latelier-e-store


----------



## averagejoe

Barbarbar said:


> Item: Auth 2006 Dior Lady Cannage Pink Mini Tote Silver HW
> Listing number: 232216029756
> Seller: fashionhulu
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232216029756
> 
> Thank you so much the Dior masters!!!Orz Orz


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this Dior Addict bag for me.
> Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Addict Light Periwinkle Beige Pink Leather Small Tote Bag Purse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332029950731?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: latelier-e-store


I believe this is authentic, and the price is incredible, even though it is missing a button.


----------



## Barbarbar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much !


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## deltalady

Item: Large Lady Dior
Listing number: 272530600547
Seller: nmcd1823
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-L...600547?hash=item3f7416f263:g:zOsAAOSwImRYhBOw
Please note: I only want the bag authenticated.


----------



## jwhams49

Hi there!

Item: Lady Dior Large 
Seller: chance713 (eBay)

Details: I already purchased the bag, but want to confirm it is indeed authentic. I added some pictures myself for further inspection.

Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

jwhams49 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Large
> Seller: chance713 (eBay)
> 
> Details: I already purchased the bag, but want to confirm it is indeed authentic. I added some pictures myself for further inspection.
> 
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

deltalady said:


> Item: Large Lady Dior
> Listing number: 272530600547
> Seller: nmcd1823
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-L...600547?hash=item3f7416f263:g:zOsAAOSwImRYhBOw
> Please note: I only want the bag authenticated.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## chistmas07

Authenticate this Diorever bag please.
Name: 
*NEW Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR DIOREVER Bright Pink womens bag*
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262822152400?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: /brandofrost-0

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Authenticate this Diorever bag please.
> Name:
> *NEW Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR DIOREVER Bright Pink womens bag*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262822152400?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: /brandofrost-0
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is fake.


----------



## jwhams49

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your quick reply! You are a star!


----------



## Jelena1987

Hello,

Please can you say if this bag from dior are no Fake. Is so Importen for me please please  thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelena1987

Here more pictures i Hope you can help me


----------



## Jelena1987

and the last... here the link for the bag https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/dior-tasche-190664490/
i hop you can help me !!!


----------



## averagejoe

Jelena1987 said:


> Here more pictures i Hope you can help me


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Jelena1987

Omg thank you so much!!! I buy it tomorrow


And can you Look https://www.ebay.at/itm/282342715443 

Is this wallet Original it will be fit so nice the bag


----------



## Jelena1987

And this here too please  

Christian Dior Geldbörse
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=187634287

Thank you for the help


----------



## averagejoe

Jelena1987 said:


> Omg thank you so much!!! I buy it tomorrow
> 
> 
> And can you Look https://www.ebay.at/itm/282342715443
> 
> Is this wallet Original it will be fit so nice the bag


Not enough pictures. Please request additional photos as outlined in post 1.


----------



## averagejoe

Jelena1987 said:


> And this here too please
> 
> Christian Dior Geldbörse
> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=187634287
> 
> Thank you for the help


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Barbarbar

Item Name: Dior Clutch Bag
Seller: Leire
Direct URL: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-miss-dior-clutch-bag-dior-3410599.shtml

Just received the purse from Vestiaire today. Somehow it feels pretty light which concerns me a bit. In addition I couldn't find the exactly model online.

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## I want, I want!

Please authenticate this wallet...
Item: Tutti Dior Wallet
Listing number: 262511976413
Seller: Luxe_addict
Link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...3.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=262511976413&_sacat=0 

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Barbarbar said:


> Item Name: Dior Clutch Bag
> Seller: Leire
> Direct URL: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-miss-dior-clutch-bag-dior-3410599.shtml
> 
> Just received the purse from Vestiaire today. Somehow it feels pretty light which concerns me a bit. In addition I couldn't find the exactly model online.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3593745
> 
> View attachment 3593746
> 
> View attachment 3593747
> 
> View attachment 3593748
> 
> View attachment 3593749
> View attachment 3593751
> View attachment 3593750
> View attachment 3593752


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

I want said:


> Please authenticate this wallet...
> Item: Tutti Dior Wallet
> Listing number: 262511976413
> Seller: Luxe_addict
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...3.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=262511976413&_sacat=0
> 
> Many thanks


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Barbarbar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Such a relief ! Ty!!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Hi,

First time in Dior forum.  Help with this please.  I thought it looked good until other exact same bag with same date code has a different lining inside?

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5972851228.html


----------



## I want, I want!

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you ❤


----------



## cheremushki

cheremushki said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time in Dior forum.  Help with this please.  I thought it looked good until other exact same bag with same date code has a different lining inside?
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5972851228.html



I just read the rules again.

Item: Pre-owned Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium handbag beige
Seller: Craigslist Seller, didn't give name.
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5972851228.html

Also I'm wondering if the photos are enough for immediate red flag?


----------



## averagejoe

cheremushki said:


> I just read the rules again.
> 
> Item: Pre-owned Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium handbag beige
> Seller: Craigslist Seller, didn't give name.
> Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5972851228.html
> 
> Also I'm wondering if the photos are enough for immediate red flag?


I believe this is fake.


----------



## cheremushki

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.



I thought the lining was suspicious.  And price was too good to be true.  Thanks joe, and I gotta say you are no average!


----------



## Elaurentine

Hello averagejoe,

First i want to say thank you for you, because you help me to know my bag authentic or no before. (:

Btw i just bought miss dior wallet envolee.
Can you help me again to see my wallet is authentic or no?
And i just got 1 card from this wallet.
And can i know miss dior envolee for the outside wallet have key or no?

Thanks before (:


----------



## ngocdinh1410

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Dioram...100522?hash=item4b0f78782a:g:NTMAAOSw4GVYIJ4w


----------



## averagejoe

Elaurentine said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> First i want to say thank you for you, because you help me to know my bag authentic or no before. (:
> 
> Btw i just bought miss dior wallet envolee.
> Can you help me again to see my wallet is authentic or no?
> And i just got 1 card from this wallet.
> And can i know miss dior envolee for the outside wallet have key or no?
> 
> Thanks before (:


I believe this is authentic, and I don't think the wallets come with the key.


----------



## averagejoe

ngocdinh1410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Dioram...100522?hash=item4b0f78782a:g:NTMAAOSw4GVYIJ4w


Please post in the format outlined by post 1 of this thread for future requests.

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Sonjoora

Please authenticate for me this Diorama.
Item name: 
*NWT Dior Diorama Handbag new collection must have! Sky blue receipt*
Item number: 
112185318160
Seller ID:usashopdirectllc
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112185318160
Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Sonjoora said:


> Please authenticate for me this Diorama.
> Item name:
> *NWT Dior Diorama Handbag new collection must have! Sky blue receipt*
> Item number:
> 112185318160
> Seller ID:usashopdirectllc
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112185318160
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## mdb6000

Hello Averagejoe,

Can you please help me with the following bag.

I bought it on BestSecret.co.uk which is a shopping homepage that has every couple of months special designer sales. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## averagejoe

mdb6000 said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> Can you please help me with the following bag.
> 
> I bought it on BestSecret.co.uk which is a shopping homepage that has every couple of months special designer sales.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## mdb6000

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much. I don't know what I'd do without you


----------



## vintage_eve

Hello, just wondering if someone may be able to identify if this is authentic? There is not many pictures unfortunately!
Name: Christian Dior Vintage Bag
Item # 16238416372
Seller ID: chimchim38mitani
Url: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...316372?hash=item25cedc07d4:g:8qQAAOSwopRYlrB2

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

vintage_eve said:


> Hello, just wondering if someone may be able to identify if this is authentic? There is not many pictures unfortunately!
> Name: Christian Dior Vintage Bag
> Item # 16238416372
> Seller ID: chimchim38mitani
> Url:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...316372?hash=item25cedc07d4:g:8qQAAOSwopRYlrB2
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## vintage_eve

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!! The seller has told me it was purchased at a vintage shop. She thought it was authentic but it is nice to have another opinion. She has also offered me a refund if I don't believe it is authentic. I'd like to know roughly what era it is from but perhaps I'll try doing some googling.


----------



## Nky

Hello and other authenticators can you please let me know if this lady dior is authentic? Thank you 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3584843.shtml


----------



## wickensa

Hello, I would really appreciate it if you could say whether you think this is authentic:

Item name: Lady Dior leather handbag
Online reseller name: Isabelle
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3584843.shtml


----------



## onion93

Hello dear, may you help me identify this bag? The deal is pretty good !! I really want this bag but i'm afraid it's may not authentic
Thanks you so much !!!
Name: DIORAMA
Item # 272550826241
Seller ID: designerdaze11
Url: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dio...%3A2527e42415a0a5eb32d6a1abfffb73e9%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## averagejoe

Nky said:


> Hello and other authenticators can you please let me know if this lady dior is authentic? Thank you
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3584843.shtml





wickensa said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate it if you could say whether you think this is authentic:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior leather handbag
> Online reseller name: Isabelle
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3584843.shtml



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

onion93 said:


> Hello dear, may you help me identify this bag? The deal is pretty good !! I really want this bag but i'm afraid it's may not authentic
> Thanks you so much !!!
> Name: DIORAMA
> Item # 272550826241
> Seller ID: designerdaze11
> Url:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Diorama-Baby-Metallic-Gray-Microcannage-Flap-Bag-/272550826241?hash=item3f754b9101:g:g94AAOSw4A5Ym8zl&_trkparms=pageci%3A79c592da-ef1d-11e6-8e6b-74dbd1803116%7Cparentrq%3A2527e42415a0a5eb32d6a1abfffb73e9%7Ciid%3A1


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## onion93

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks you so much for your reply Averagejoe ❤


----------



## adore.123

Hi can an expert please help to authenticate this for me? I am helping my Friend and the photos are taken by her. May I also know if this a vintage? Thanks a lot!
Name: lady dior bag


----------



## Nky

Thanks AJ


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> Hi can an expert please help to authenticate this for me? I am helping my Friend and the photos are taken by her. May I also know if this a vintage? Thanks a lot!
> Name: lady dior bag
> View attachment 3601821
> View attachment 3601822
> View attachment 3601823
> View attachment 3601824
> View attachment 3601825
> View attachment 3601826
> View attachment 3601827
> 
> View attachment 3601829
> View attachment 3601830


I believe this is authentic


----------



## adore.123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks a lot! Any idea if it is a vintage? As the there is no date stamp.


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> Thanks a lot! Any idea if it is a vintage? As the there is no date stamp.


Yes, it is considered vintage.


----------



## Slolid87

Hello Authenticators, please verify authenticity of this bag for me. Your feedback is very much appreciated!! Have a great weekend!

Item name: Lady Dior cannage bag in med lambskin
Item number: 292009913423
Seller ID: fashionphileoutlet
Url: http://m.ebay.com/itm/292009913423?_mwBanner=1


----------



## averagejoe

Slolid87 said:


> Hello Authenticators, please verify authenticity of this bag for me. Your feedback is very much appreciated!! Have a great weekend!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior cannage bag in med lambskin
> Item number: 292009913423
> Seller ID: fashionphileoutlet
> Url: http://m.ebay.com/itm/292009913423?_mwBanner=1


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ditchqueen

Hello,
I looked his over carefully before purchase , but have little expertise in Dior handbags. I am posting pictures of it on the website and of it "live" since I received it in the mail.
Item name: Christian Dior Leather Shoulder Bag
Item number: CHR46220 
Seller ID: The RealReal
Url: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/christian-dior-leather-shoulder-bag-39

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## averagejoe

ditchqueen said:


> Hello,
> I looked his over carefully before purchase , but have little expertise in Dior handbags. I am posting pictures of it on the website and of it "live" since I received it in the mail.
> Item name: Christian Dior Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number: CHR46220
> Seller ID: The RealReal
> Url: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/christian-dior-leather-shoulder-bag-39
> 
> Thank you in Advance!
> 
> View attachment 3603829
> View attachment 3603830
> View attachment 3603831
> View attachment 3603832
> View attachment 3603833
> View attachment 3603834
> View attachment 3603835
> View attachment 3603836
> View attachment 3603837
> View attachment 3603838


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Nkhalid

Hello, can someone please help me out and authenticate this bag? It would mean a lot!! Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

Nkhalid said:


> View attachment 3605616
> View attachment 3605619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can someone please help me out and authenticate this bag? It would mean a lot!! Thanks!!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Nkhalid

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much, you're awesome!!


----------



## srplowdr

Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Quilted Patent Leather Bag Medium In Beige
Item # 252770203519
Seller ID: jeremiahrobbin-0
Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...203519?hash=item3ada47377f:g:NtwAAOSwOgdYorbE


----------



## LMD84

Name: 
*Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in Grey Cannage Quilted Patent Lambskin*
Item number:162393675381
Seller ID: kelly_n-Mather 
URL: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miss-Dior-P...nt-Lambskin-/162393675381?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

I would be very grateful if this could be authenticated please- thank you


----------



## hkpham173

Hi all,
I am so new here. I just purchased a diorama woc from a private seller. However, something about the bag tells me that it is not authentic. Can anyone give me any idea?

Thank you


----------



## porcelaenhaven117

Hi, could you please help authenticate this lady dior? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Revz

Hi everyone!

I'd like to get some expert knowledge on Lady Diors.

I've just recently purchased a preowned mini Lady Dior bag from Paris. The date code is 04-MA-0161, which means its manufactured in Jan 2016.

I've noticed that the newer minis come with an adjustable leather strap of late (right?) However, mine comes with the normal, non-adjustable strap. Is this normal?

I, also, did notice that the feel of my medium LD strap is thicker than the mini. Is this normal too?

Lastly, the lining is leather as well. Based on my average knowledge on LDs, only the tricolor or limited edition LDs have leather lining. I'm not sure which season my mini was from and what color it is (because the authenticity card wasn't marked.)

I really look forward to your inputs and thoughts!

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## lali_79

Hi, can you sta me if this vintage Lady Dior is authentic? Thank


----------



## Bananatree

Dear AJ, I have just bought this 61 bag, could you please have a look.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Quilted Patent Leather Bag Medium In Beige
> Item # 252770203519
> Seller ID: jeremiahrobbin-0
> Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...203519?hash=item3ada47377f:g:NtwAAOSwOgdYorbE


Not enough pictures, and the price seems too good to be true.


----------



## averagejoe

LMD84 said:


> Name:
> *Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in Grey Cannage Quilted Patent Lambskin*
> Item number:162393675381
> Seller ID: kelly_n-Mather
> URL: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miss-Dior-P...nt-Lambskin-/162393675381?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> I would be very grateful if this could be authenticated please- thank you


I believe this is authentic, and it is patent calfskin, not lambskin


----------



## averagejoe

porcelaenhaven117 said:


> Hi, could you please help authenticate this lady dior? Thank you so much in advance.
> View attachment 3606975
> View attachment 3606976
> View attachment 3606977
> View attachment 3606976
> View attachment 3606978
> View attachment 3606981
> View attachment 3606983


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lali_79 said:


> Hi, can you sta me if this vintage Lady Dior is authentic? Thank


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Dear AJ, I have just bought this 61 bag, could you please have a look.
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

hkpham173 said:


> View attachment 3606418
> View attachment 3606420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I am so new here. I just purchased a diorama woc from a private seller. However, something about the bag tells me that it is not authentic. Can anyone give me any idea?
> 
> Thank you


Please read post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Revz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to get some expert knowledge on Lady Diors.
> 
> I've just recently purchased a preowned mini Lady Dior bag from Paris. The date code is 04-MA-0161, which means its manufactured in Jan 2016.
> 
> I've noticed that the newer minis come with an adjustable leather strap of late (right?) However, mine comes with the normal, non-adjustable strap. Is this normal?
> 
> I, also, did notice that the feel of my medium LD strap is thicker than the mini. Is this normal too?
> 
> Lastly, the lining is leather as well. Based on my average knowledge on LDs, only the tricolor or limited edition LDs have leather lining. I'm not sure which season my mini was from and what color it is (because the authenticity card wasn't marked.)
> 
> I really look forward to your inputs and thoughts!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> View attachment 3607185
> View attachment 3607186
> View attachment 3607187


Based on your date code, your Lady Dior was made in June 2011, not Jan 2016. 

Please post more pictures of your bag if you want us to authenticate it here. Be sure to refer to post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Revz

averagejoe said:


> Based on your date code, your Lady Dior was made in June 2011, not Jan 2016.
> 
> Please post more pictures of your bag if you want us to authenticate it here. Be sure to refer to post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.



Hi averagejoe!

Thanks for the correction there. Guess I'm still not entirely sure on how to read the date code! 

So, here's the info on my mini Lady Dior. 

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Online reseller name: MB Select
Direct URL link: https://mb-select.ecwid.com/Mini-Lady-Dior-DIOR-p77224169

I'd really appreciate it if you could help authenticate this Dior. And any thoughts on why this bad would have a leather lining?

Thanks so much in advance for your help and time!


----------



## averagejoe

Revz said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> 
> Thanks for the correction there. Guess I'm still not entirely sure on how to read the date code!
> 
> So, here's the info on my mini Lady Dior.
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: MB Select
> Direct URL link: https://mb-select.ecwid.com/Mini-Lady-Dior-DIOR-p77224169
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could help authenticate this Dior. And any thoughts on why this bad would have a leather lining?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help and time!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Revz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much for your reply, averagejoe!

That really helps to put my mind, heart & bank account at ease!


----------



## lali_79

Hi @averagejoe,
please can you tell me if this Lady Dior is authentic?
The seller says there is no code for it is a vintage piece inherited from aunt and that the first models had neither the code nor the strap.
Thank for your help


----------



## lali_79

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you, AJ!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.





lali_79 said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> please can you tell me if this Lady Dior is authentic?
> The seller says there is no code for it is a vintage piece inherited from aunt and that the first models had neither the code nor the strap.
> Thank for your help


I already replied to this post.


----------



## porcelaenhaven117

Hi, could you please help take a look at this one too? Zillions of thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

porcelaenhaven117 said:


> Hi, could you please help take a look at this one too? Zillions of thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609480
> View attachment 3609481
> View attachment 3609482
> View attachment 3609483
> View attachment 3609484


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## porcelaenhaven117

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks so much! You're the best


----------



## gregsk

Can you please have a look to check the authenticity of this one ? A beautiful Miss Dior handbag !!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222408195743


----------



## averagejoe

gregsk said:


> Can you please have a look to check the authenticity of this one ? A beautiful Miss Dior handbag !!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222408195743


I believe this is authentic.

Please use the format outlined by post 1 of this thread for future authentication requests.


----------



## MeSpore

Hi Averagejoe,

I've never bought any Dior handbag. Then I saw this at eBay, very lovely. Do you mind to help authenticate it?

Item name: Lady Dior leather
Item number: B29391
Seller ID: brand_jfa (eBay seller from Japan)
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...ag-Beige-Leather-Vintage-B29391-/332130466677

Thanks so much


----------



## MeSpore

And Averagejoe, if you don't mind, pls help to authenticate this one as well. The beige one is prettier but this one is made of nylon, more practical for daily use.

Item name: Lady Dior nylon
Item number: L00552
Seller ID: brand_jfa (eBay seller from Japan)
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...lack-Nylon-Vintage-Italy-L00552-/232244254870

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

MeSpore said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> I've never bought any Dior handbag. Then I saw this at eBay, very lovely. Do you mind to help authenticate it?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior leather
> Item number: B29391
> Seller ID: brand_jfa (eBay seller from Japan)
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...ag-Beige-Leather-Vintage-B29391-/332130466677
> 
> Thanks so much





MeSpore said:


> And Averagejoe, if you don't mind, pls help to authenticate this one as well. The beige one is prettier but this one is made of nylon, more practical for daily use.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior nylon
> Item number: L00552
> Seller ID: brand_jfa (eBay seller from Japan)
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...lack-Nylon-Vintage-Italy-L00552-/232244254870
> 
> Many thanks



I believe both are authentic.


----------



## Bananatree

Hi AJ, 
could you please check this for me
thank you
*Grand Sac Soft Dior Cannage Noir*
*Seller: luxurybags*
*https://www.luxurybags.cz/detail/38795*


----------



## Nikkirua12

Hi,  I was wondering if this purse is authentic? It's from a facebook page.


----------



## MeSpore

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic.



Hi Averagejoe, 
Many thanks for your fast response. Appreciate it


----------



## averagejoe

Nikkirua12 said:


> View attachment 3611885
> View attachment 3611886
> View attachment 3611887
> View attachment 3611888
> View attachment 3611889
> View attachment 3611890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,  I was wondering if this purse is authentic? It's from a facebook page.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hi AJ,
> could you please check this for me
> thank you
> *Grand Sac Soft Dior Cannage Noir*
> *Seller: luxurybags*
> *https://www.luxurybags.cz/detail/38795*


I believe this is authentic


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate this
Lady Dior black patent ?
Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this
> Lady Dior black patent ?
> Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## PearP

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for your help. I appreciate that.


----------



## Aurorasarana

Hello,

I am new here.  I have read the guidelines but I have already bought the bag and cannot provide the pictures accordingly. I hope it is ok if I upload them. Thank you in advance for your help. It is much appreciated as I am very scared now that I bought a fake bag


----------



## Aurorasarana

Sorry I forgot one


----------



## Barbarbar

Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Black Patent Leather Mini
Listing number:142290543099 
Seller: lloydnag0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142290543099 
Commentsrice looks a bit suspicious. Thank u so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Aurorasarana said:


> Sorry I forgot one


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Barbarbar said:


> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Black Patent Leather Mini
> Listing number:142290543099
> Seller: lloydnag0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142290543099
> Commentsrice looks a bit suspicious. Thank u so much!


More pictures required. Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Aurorasarana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! You saved my day


----------



## chistmas07

Hi Averagejoe,

Please authenticate this lady Dior bag.

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Please authenticate this lady Dior bag.
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## onion93

Item: Christian Diorama WOC
Listing number:272550816887
Seller:happy2annie
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dio...%3A76c8f69115a0a5e2a561eb3fffea58cf%7Ciid%3A3
Someone help me please ! They have a receipt and the box, but I'm still worry.. May you help me to check the bag.
Thanks you so muchhh !!!


----------



## chistmas07

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you Averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

onion93 said:


> Item: Christian Diorama WOC
> Listing number:272550816887
> Seller:happy2annie
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Diorama-Woc-/272550816887?hash=item3f754b6c77:g:mvcAAOSwB-1Ym8gc&_trkparms=pageci%3A1da50662-fb92-11e6-b701-74dbd180064b%7Cparentrq%3A76c8f69115a0a5e2a561eb3fffea58cf%7Ciid%3A3
> Someone help me please ! They have a receipt and the box, but I'm still worry.. May you help me to check the bag.
> Thanks you so muchhh !!!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## onion93

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


I will ask her for more clearly pictures. Thanks you so much ❤


----------



## onion93

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


I asked her, she send me only one pic ! should I believe her ?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## vtt08

hello, I'm new here, I read the forum guidelines, I hope the pictures of this bag is good. May you please authentic this bag for me ? Thanks all.
Item: DIORAMA
Listing number:272548512564
Seller: tramtong92
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Dio...%3A787d68b215a0a2af17added2ffedcfdd%7Ciid%3A4


----------



## averagejoe

onion93 said:


> I asked her, she send me only one pic ! should I believe her ?


Sorry this is not enough to authenticate with.


----------



## averagejoe

vtt08 said:


> hello, I'm new here, I read the forum guidelines, I hope the pictures of this bag is good. May you please authentic this bag for me ? Thanks all.
> Item: DIORAMA
> Listing number:272548512564
> Seller: tramtong92
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Diorama-Woc-In-Silver-W-Gold-Champagne-Hw-/272548512564?hash=item3f75284334:g:wKMAAOSw4DJYmUUa&_trkparms=pageci%3Ab64e1de9-fbd4-11e6-8ad2-74dbd18079d9%7Cparentrq%3A787d68b215a0a2af17added2ffedcfdd%7Ciid%3A4


Close-up picture of logo embossing inside the bag is required.


----------



## pearl5

Hey guys I think I accidentally bought a fake Dior bag. Sigh. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311802936082    it hasn't arrived yet. What do you think?


----------



## pearl5

Sorry I should write this info done: 
Item :Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Flower Hand Bag PVC Leather Beige 00D184
Listing number: 
311802936082
Seller: boom2hanten.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would appreciate an opinion on this bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112314195401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Whoops, corrected format.


Item: Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag New Lock/Canage Leather
Item number: 112314195401
Seller ID: angelex2002
Direct URL link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112314195401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## y04nfr3

Hello there,

I am a newbie here.  I have bought a preowned lady dior in midnight blue from Reebonz.com.  Could you please help to authenticate it.  Appreciate for the assistance and thank you in advance. 

Item name:  Lady Dior in midnight Blue
	

		
			
		

		
	










Online reseller name: www.reebonz.com
Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/dior/bags/pre-owned-christian-dior-medium-lady-dior-1299890


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Hi there! Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this item 

Item name: 
*Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag*

Item number: 112312889454

Seller ID: sofayoyo

Direct URL link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/112312889454


----------



## vtt08

averagejoe said:


> Close-up picture of logo embossing inside the bag is required.


Thanks you so much Averagejoe ! You save my day ! she just put the list for 1 day.. I think it may fake


----------



## averagejoe

pearl5 said:


> Hey guys I think I accidentally bought a fake Dior bag. Sigh. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311802936082    it hasn't arrived yet. What do you think?





pearl5 said:


> Sorry I should write this info done:
> Item :Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Flower Hand Bag PVC Leather Beige 00D184
> Listing number:
> 311802936082
> Seller: boom2hanten.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Whoops, corrected format.
> 
> 
> Item: Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag New Lock/Canage Leather
> Item number: 112314195401
> Seller ID: angelex2002
> Direct URL link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112314195401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

y04nfr3 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am a newbie here.  I have bought a preowned lady dior in midnight blue from Reebonz.com.  Could you please help to authenticate it.  Appreciate for the assistance and thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name:  Lady Dior in midnight Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618006
> View attachment 3618007
> View attachment 3618008
> View attachment 3618009
> View attachment 3618010
> View attachment 3618011
> View attachment 3618013
> View attachment 3618014
> 
> Online reseller name: www.reebonz.com
> Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/dior/bags/pre-owned-christian-dior-medium-lady-dior-1299890


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Hi there! Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this item
> 
> Item name:
> *Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Patent Blue Medium Bag*
> 
> Item number: 112312889454
> 
> Seller ID: sofayoyo
> 
> Direct URL link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/112312889454


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pepper65

pearl5 said:


> Hey guys I think I accidentally bought a fake Dior bag. Sigh. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311802936082    it hasn't arrived yet. What do you think?


Same thing happened to me.   I contacted the seller with proof and was refunded.   The seller had not shipped the item yet.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## y04nfr3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, averagejoe. I feel so much released and very happy now...


----------



## pearl5

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! Phew!


----------



## Melka100

Hi i am New here ,there is so many fakes,i am starting with Dior,i have no idea is it authentic,so please help me.There is no serial number on this bag.Is it possible?It's vintage Lady Dior- seller yuko0702                    https://www.ebay.pl/itm/381979326333


----------



## averagejoe

Melka100 said:


> Hi i am New here ,there is so many fakes,i am starting with Dior,i have no idea is it authentic,so please help me.There is no serial number on this bag.Is it possible?It's vintage Lady Dior- seller yuko0702                    https://www.ebay.pl/itm/381979326333


I believe this is authentic, even though it is missing a serial number.


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate this
Be Dior flap bag ? 
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this
> Be Dior flap bag ?
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## PearP

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. appreciate that


----------



## Melka100

Thank you so much for your opinion averagejoe!!!!


----------



## MeSpore

MeSpore said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Many thanks for your fast response. Appreciate it


Hi Averagejoe,

Just want to share with you that once I got your confirmation, I bought the black color nylon Lady Dior.
I received the bag and am so happy with my purchase.
Again, thanks for your help


----------



## Melka100

Please ,i need  your help one more time because i really  want to buy a vintage lady Dior -still don't have enough for New one that is why i am asking kindly for your help .This is japan seller rakuichi-japan https://www.ebay.pl/itm/172553943383


----------



## averagejoe

Melka100 said:


> Please ,i need  your help one more time because i really  want to buy a vintage lady Dior -still don't have enough for New one that is why i am asking kindly for your help .This is japan seller rakuichi-japan https://www.ebay.pl/itm/172553943383


I believe this is authentic. 

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future authentication requests.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Hello there. I just purchased this but I did not realize that fashionphile has had fake items listed before. Can someone please check if this is authentic?  Thank you so much in advance. 

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Lily Tote Red Sapphire Blue
Item number:154353
Seller: Fashionphile 
Direct Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-lily-tote-red-sapphire-blue-154353


----------



## Melka100

Thank you so so much!!!!!Ane i promise i will do


----------



## averagejoe

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Hello there. I just purchased this but I did not realize that fashionphile has had fake items listed before. Can someone please check if this is authentic?  Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Lily Tote Red Sapphire Blue
> Item number:154353
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Direct Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-lily-tote-red-sapphire-blue-154353


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks, averagejoe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## chistmas07

Hi Averagejoe,
I think this bag is authentic but I want to make sure,
Name: Christian Dior Rendezvous Black Patent bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122367174412
Seller: immauivball

Thank you so much for your time


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I think this bag is authentic but I want to make sure,
> Name: Christian Dior Rendezvous Black Patent bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122367174412
> Seller: immauivball
> 
> Thank you so much for your time


I believe this is authentic. Are you the lucky winner of this bag at such an incredible price?


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hi ladies, I've been looking for this LD Mini for ages so I'd really appreciat any help in authenticating this before I make a payment. I've requested for more photos but apparently it takes awhile for the seller to update them since it has to go through VC first. However if you do see any red flags in the existing photos, please do let me know!

Item name: Lady Dior Mini in Grey with embellished strap 
Online reseller name: Tamara, at Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lady-dior-leather-mini-bag-dior-3615345.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

sealedwithlove said:


> Hi ladies, I've been looking for this LD Mini for ages so I'd really appreciat any help in authenticating this before I make a payment. I've requested for more photos but apparently it takes awhile for the seller to update them since it has to go through VC first. However if you do see any red flags in the existing photos, please do let me know!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini in Grey with embellished strap
> Online reseller name: Tamara, at Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lady-dior-leather-mini-bag-dior-3615345.shtml


No red flags so far but there needs to be more photos, especially of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, a more clear picture of the leather tag inside, and also a picture of the date code which is located on a leather tag inside the pocket (I think. It is inside the bag for sure).


----------



## hluu0890

Hi everyone
Can you guys authenticate this bag for me please
http://m.ebay.com/itm/162401678315?...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

hluu0890 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can you guys authenticate this bag for me please
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/162401678315?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Daacf0e3f1a9843098b89ade289fc6586%26bu%3D44368003199%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F162401678315%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.

Normally, a lot more clear pictures are required for authentication, but in this case, I believe the bag is fake.


----------



## hluu0890

hluu0890 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can you guys authenticate this bag for me please
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/162401678315?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Daacf0e3f1a9843098b89ade289fc6586%26bu%3D44368003199%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F162401678315%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true





averagejoe said:


> Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.
> 
> Normally, a lot more clear pictures are required for authentication, but in this case, I believe the bag is fake.


thank you. Sorry i am new so it my first post. I dont know how to do format


----------



## averagejoe

hluu0890 said:


> thank you. Sorry i am new so it my first post. I dont know how to do format


No worries. Posting in that format with the proper pictures will ensure that we won't delay answering your request by asking for more details if the link doesn't work or if there aren't enough pictures.

Welcome to TPF, by the way!


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone authenticate this?

Item: Dior Diorama Powder Pink Calfskin Wallet on Chain
Seller: e-salescorp1
eBay item number: 252733046058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...046058?hash=item3ad8103d2a:g:L-0AAOSwNnRYgix9

Is it better to get WOC or Diorama bag itself? I'm torn between two.


----------



## awesomediva

One more please...
Item: Diorama bag in medium 
Seller: Mari
Item #: 20395775
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-cross-body-bag-pink-20395775/

Thank you!


----------



## morayaaa

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this
Item: mini lady dior with chain
seller: Mony
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...dior-leather-crossbody-bag-dior-3669289.shtml

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Dior Diorama Powder Pink Calfskin Wallet on Chain
> Seller: e-salescorp1
> eBay item number: 252733046058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...046058?hash=item3ad8103d2a:g:L-0AAOSwNnRYgix9
> 
> Is it better to get WOC or Diorama bag itself? I'm torn between two.


I believe this is authentic. Personally I like the Diorama handbag more because the lock is functional, and it has a sliding chain.


----------



## averagejoe

morayaaa said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this
> Item: mini lady dior with chain
> seller: Mony
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...dior-leather-crossbody-bag-dior-3669289.shtml
> 
> Thanks!


Not enough pictures to authenticate with.


----------



## averagejoe

awesomediva said:


> One more please...
> Item: Diorama bag in medium
> Seller: Mari
> Item #: 20395775
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-cross-body-bag-pink-20395775/
> 
> Thank you!


Please request a picture of the back of the lock on the flap, and also of the leather tag inside the pocket with the date code.


----------



## hluu0890

Hi. I have one more. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Q_win1

Hello, please help me check this mini lady Dior bag. Thank you so much

Item name: Christian mini cannage Quilted patent navy handbag
Item number :20829928
Seller name : Michelle J
Link: 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-c...ted-cross-body-bag-navy-20829928/?tref=closet


----------



## Mist1971

Good afternoon.
Help please check this DIOR bag
Seller pekra14
Item Number 162416500598
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162416500598?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

hluu0890 said:


> Hi. I have one more. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Q_win1 said:


> Hello, please help me check this mini lady Dior bag. Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Christian mini cannage Quilted patent navy handbag
> Item number :20829928
> Seller name : Michelle J
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-c...ted-cross-body-bag-navy-20829928/?tref=closet


A clear picture of the leather tag inside is required, as well as a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

Mist1971 said:


> Good afternoon.
> Help please check this DIOR bag
> Seller pekra14
> Item Number 162416500598
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162416500598?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dangaa

Hi All,

First time poster (long time lurker) looking to get some guidance on this one. My wife's been waiting for one in this color to show for a while! It's a local sale so no link. Looks like it comes with everything (less the original box).

Lady Dior
Mink Grey(?)














Am I right to be worried that the material in the picture above looks slightly off(ie. not aligned) properly on the bottom right corner? Might be the bag angle but i'm not sure if that's normal (or considered acceptable for Dior QC).

























I'm hoping to get better pics of the hardware and backside of the inner flap but this is what I have so far (and my wife is hounding me to get these pics up)!

What do you all think?

TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

dangaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster (long time lurker) looking to get some guidance on this one. My wife's been waiting for one in this color to show for a while! It's a local sale so no link. Looks like it comes with everything (less the original box).
> 
> Lady Dior
> Mink Grey(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right to be worried that the material in the picture above looks slightly off(ie. not aligned) properly on the bottom right corner? Might be the bag angle but i'm not sure if that's normal (or considered acceptable for Dior QC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get better pics of the hardware and backside of the inner flap but this is what I have so far (and my wife is hounding me to get these pics up)!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> TIA!


I believe this is authentic.

I don't see what alignment problem you are referring to, but if you are talking about the bottom showing a tiny bit of warping, it's normal given that this bag is preowned and the weight of the bag against the metal feet causes the areas around the feet to "sag" a bit over time.


----------



## dangaa

Thanks AJ for the quick reply and response regarding the alignment. I thought that might have been the case.

I'll try to post pics of the tags when they are available (in case there are dead giveaways there)!

Thanks again!


----------



## Mist1971

Большое спасибо за быстрый ответ. Это мой первый DIOR мешок, и я очень рад, что я не затерялся с выбором: улыбка:


----------



## dangaa

dangaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster (long time lurker) looking to get some guidance on this one. My wife's been waiting for one in this color to show for a while! It's a local sale so no link. Looks like it comes with everything (less the original box).
> 
> Lady Dior
> Mink Grey(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right to be worried that the material in the picture above looks slightly off(ie. not aligned) properly on the bottom right corner? Might be the bag angle but i'm not sure if that's normal (or considered acceptable for Dior QC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get better pics of the hardware and backside of the inner flap but this is what I have so far (and my wife is hounding me to get these pics up)!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> TIA!



More pictures as promised!

Let me know if the verdict changes 

TIA


































Thanks Again!


----------



## jayjayo_O

First time wanting to purchase on Verstiaire. Can you ladies help authenticate?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## Q_win1

Please take a look at this bag.
Mini ladydior in quilted red.
Thank you so much


----------



## Q_win1

Red mini lady Dior in quilted leather continues


----------



## Q_win1

Continues


----------



## averagejoe

dangaa said:


> More pictures as promised!
> 
> Let me know if the verdict changes
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!


I believe the bag is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

jayjay:huh: said:


> First time wanting to purchase on Verstiaire. Can you ladies help authenticate?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Q_win1 said:


> Red mini lady Dior in quilted leather continues


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mist1971 said:


> Я ничего о кошельках не знаю, пожалуйста, смотрите.
> номер товара на eBay: 112323603882
> Продавцом: ornament_uk.
> Dior кожа подлинный.
> ссылка  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112323603882?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> заранее спасибо


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Q_win1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## x3nezz

Hello Ladies!

Would someone be kind enough to authenticate this?
Diorama Microcannage Small Metallic in Black Onyx































Album:
http://imgur.com/a/wD2Bt

any reply would be very much appreciated! x


----------



## dangaa

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic



Thanks AJ!!


----------



## Mist1971

Thank you!


----------



## annie1232

Hi there
I'm on my 4th Dior bag purchase. I purchased this lady Dior mini but I'm not sure at all on its authenticity and as my other Dior bags are larger I can't really compare. I've attached some photos. Any help would be hugely appreciated as if it isn't authentic I have spent a lot of money and want my money back.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi,
Could you check this dior saddle bag?
thx!!!


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hi there
> I'm on my 4th Dior bag purchase. I purchased this lady Dior mini but I'm not sure at all on its authenticity and as my other Dior bags are larger I can't really compare. I've attached some photos. Any help would be hugely appreciated as if it isn't authentic I have spent a lot of money and want my money back.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi,
> Could you check this dior saddle bag?
> thx!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

x3nezz said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to authenticate this?
> Diorama Microcannage Small Metallic in Black Onyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album:
> http://imgur.com/a/wD2Bt
> 
> any reply would be very much appreciated! x


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## x3nezz

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements



woops, apologies! additional pictures can be found on the link below:

http://imgur.com/a/VhsZq

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

x3nezz said:


> woops, apologies! additional pictures can be found on the link below:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/VhsZq
> 
> thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## x3nezz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


you're the best!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mvrichar

Hi! 

I just purchased this item but I'm not sure if it is authentic. It was certified through the company and then through Tradesy and their certification process. The foil embossed tag is throwing me off as is the (worn) Christian Dior dust bag it came with (doesn't feel like cotton so I know to be skeptical). Can you let me know if it is authentic?  

I'm including the link below along with some additional images. Thanks!

-- 

Item name: Dior Trotter Saddle Shoulder Bag
Online reseller name: Bagriculture (via Tradesey) 
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-shoulder-bag-monogram-20675940/


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Please Authenticate thank you...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...778989?hash=item1c7ec2c92d:g:0XEAAOSw44BYdPsM


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Please Authenticate these additional two thank you...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232263104721?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/132118098623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## COACH ADDICT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232263104721?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351996639452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142304300230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also these thank you and I am done...


----------



## averagejoe

mvrichar said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just purchased this item but I'm not sure if it is authentic. It was certified through the company and then through Tradesy and their certification process. The foil embossed tag is throwing me off as is the (worn) Christian Dior dust bag it came with (doesn't feel like cotton so I know to be skeptical). Can you let me know if it is authentic?
> 
> I'm including the link below along with some additional images. Thanks!
> 
> --
> 
> Item name: Dior Trotter Saddle Shoulder Bag
> Online reseller name: Bagriculture (via Tradesey)
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-shoulder-bag-monogram-20675940/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

COACH ADDICT said:


> Please Authenticate thank you...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...778989?hash=item1c7ec2c92d:g:0XEAAOSw44BYdPsM


I believe this is authentic. Please post in the format outlined by post 1 of this thread for future requests.


----------



## averagejoe

COACH ADDICT said:


> Please Authenticate these additional two thank you...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232263104721?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/132118098623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe both are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

COACH ADDICT said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232263104721?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351996639452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142304300230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Also these thank you and I am done...


I believe these are authentic


----------



## mvrichar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! I really appreciate you taking the time to view this.


----------



## Chasea

Hi please may you authentic this lady Dior for me
Item name: authentic Christian Dior lady dior black lambskin leather and bag medium 
Item number: 292051618836
Seller name: alexhiggins 
Direct URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292051618836 
Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Chasea said:


> Hi please may you authentic this lady Dior for me
> Item name: authentic Christian Dior lady dior black lambskin leather and bag medium
> Item number: 292051618836
> Seller name: alexhiggins
> Direct URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292051618836
> Many thanks!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Chasea

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Apologies here are photos as requested
Item name: authentic Christian Dior lady  dior black lambskin leather handbag medium
Item number: 292051618836
Seller name: alexhiggins
Direct URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292051618836 
Photos


----------



## vtt08

Hello, may anyone authenticate this please ?

Item: Dior Diorama 
Seller: lestthom30
eBay item number: 152468415033
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dio...%3Ac436ba5d15a0a605d8cbd3dbfffa5333%7Ciid%3A6


----------



## averagejoe

Chasea said:


> View attachment 3631572
> View attachment 3631573
> View attachment 3631574
> View attachment 3631576
> 
> Apologies here are photos as requested
> Item name: authentic Christian Dior lady  dior black lambskin leather handbag medium
> Item number: 292051618836
> Seller name: alexhiggins
> Direct URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292051618836
> Photos


It's still missing the one picture that is necessary, which is the interior tag (the front of it, close-up). Based on everything else, the details are fine, but I am not totally sure without that picture.


----------



## averagejoe

vtt08 said:


> Hello, may anyone authenticate this please ?
> 
> Item: Dior Diorama
> Seller: lestthom30
> eBay item number: 152468415033
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-DIORAMA-BAG-IN-RED-STUDDED-LAMBSKIN-/152468415033?hash=item237fd36239:g:tFIAAOSwzgBYxACM&_trkparms=pageci%3Aad553017-0762-11e7-b1a5-74dbd180276b%7Cparentrq%3Ac436ba5d15a0a605d8cbd3dbfffa5333%7Ciid%3A6


I believe this is authentic. Am quite surprised to see such a new bag sell below retail (I mean, it was just released!). I wonder why the seller wants to part with it at this price.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## awesomediva

averagejoe said:


> Please request a picture of the back of the lock on the flap, and also of the leather tag inside the pocket with the date code.


The seller has added more pictures. If anyone could verify the authenticity. Thank you!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-cross-body-bag-pink-20395775/


----------



## aoifene

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Your help is very much appreciated!

Item name:  *Auth Dior Cannage Lady Dior Hand Bag Black Leather*
Item number: 152453347402
Seller ID: smile8cojp
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152453347402?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

awesomediva said:


> The seller has added more pictures. If anyone could verify the authenticity. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-cross-body-bag-pink-20395775/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

aoifene said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Your help is very much appreciated!
> 
> Item name:  *Auth Dior Cannage Lady Dior Hand Bag Black Leather*
> Item number: 152453347402
> Seller ID: smile8cojp
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152453347402?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Chasea

averagejoe said:


> It's still missing the one picture that is necessary, which is the interior tag (the front of it, close-up). Based on everything else, the details are fine, but I am not totally sure without that picture.


Apologies, I didn't have that picture at the time. The seller has now sent it to me though so I hope this helps! Thank you for your patience


----------



## averagejoe

Chasea said:


> View attachment 3632385
> 
> Apologies, I didn't have that picture at the time. The seller has now sent it to me though so I hope this helps! Thank you for your patience


I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## nicotineflv

Would you mind helping me with this? I have no experience on Dior  Thanks!

Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Leopard 2way Hand Bag Yellow Black Nylon V04528
Item number: 332151296981
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Auth-Christi...d-Bag-Yellow-Black-Nylon-V04528-/332151296981


----------



## averagejoe

nicotineflv said:


> Would you mind helping me with this? I have no experience on Dior  Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Leopard 2way Hand Bag Yellow Black Nylon V04528
> Item number: 332151296981
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Auth-Christi...d-Bag-Yellow-Black-Nylon-V04528-/332151296981


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Guilty Indulgence

Hi, I need help here with this LD from Reebonz. I have also attached some images received from the seller.

Item name: 
*Dior enamel Lady Dior Cannage Black Enamel Handbag VRB 44551*
Item number: #10036748
Seller ID: MIDUNOYA
Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/dior/bag...annage-black-enamel-handbag-vrb-44551-1421585


----------



## camillejward

Hi, Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks!
Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag MA-0044 Black Leather Great 35054
Item number: *142306525846*
Item seller:  steven-japan2525
Web address: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...Great-35054-/142306525846?hash=item2122214296


----------



## averagejoe

camillejward said:


> Hi, Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks!
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag MA-0044 Black Leather Great 35054
> Item number: *142306525846*
> Item seller:  steven-japan2525
> Web address: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...Great-35054-/142306525846?hash=item2122214296


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Guilty Indulgence said:


> Hi, I need help here with this LD from Reebonz. I have also attached some images received from the seller.
> 
> Item name:
> *Dior enamel Lady Dior Cannage Black Enamel Handbag VRB 44551*
> Item number: #10036748
> Seller ID: MIDUNOYA
> Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/dior/bag...annage-black-enamel-handbag-vrb-44551-1421585


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Guilty Indulgence

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Hi, thank you I also wonder why is the interior lining is black instead of red? 
Which month & year it was made? 17-BO-0120 is that the number?


----------



## averagejoe

Guilty Indulgence said:


> Hi, thank you I also wonder why is the interior lining is black instead of red?
> Which month & year it was made? 17-BO-0120 is that the number?


It was made in 2010. Some of the black patent ones had black lining.


----------



## Guilty Indulgence

averagejoe said:


> It was made in 2010. Some of the black patent ones had black lining.



Thank you. I'm still asking photo of the interior tag stamp on. Will update again to double confirm the authentication.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nguysc

Hi - can you please help to authenticae this post from Ebay:

Item name: NWT AUTHENTIC Christian dior Mini Lady black Canage Quilted leather Handbag
Item Number: 172554485667
Item Seller: msa2189681
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172554485667 

Here are the pics


----------



## golnaz.ab

Hi everyone,
Can anyone authenticate this Christian Dior Diorissimo Medium Tote? I'm concern with the receipt. Why does it say "China" !!!
Thanks.


----------



## golnaz.ab

Hi,
Could someone  help me to authenticate this Christian Dior Diorama Mini Metallic Rose Bag.
I asked the seller to send me more clear photos. I'll post them as well ASAP.
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Nguysc said:


> Hi - can you please help to authenticae this post from Ebay:
> 
> Item name: NWT AUTHENTIC Christian dior Mini Lady black Canage Quilted leather Handbag
> Item Number: 172554485667
> Item Seller: msa2189681
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172554485667
> 
> Here are the pics


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

golnaz.ab said:


> Hi,
> Could someone  help me to authenticate this Christian Dior Diorama Mini Metallic Rose Bag.
> I asked the seller to send me more clear photos. I'll post them as well ASAP.
> Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

So


golnaz.ab said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone authenticate this Christian Dior Diorissimo Medium Tote? I'm concern with the receipt. Why does it say "China" !!!
> Thanks.


Sorry I cannot confirm due to the way the logo is blurry behind the D I O R charms. Could be an indication of a fake or just a poorly-done foil embossing.


----------



## golnaz.ab

averagejoe said:


> So
> 
> Sorry I cannot confirm due to the way the logo is blurry behind the D I O R charms. Could be an indication of a fake or just a poorly-done foil embossing.


Thanks a lot. 
I already asked the seller to send a clear photo


----------



## rf.nineta

Item name: Dior Gray Satchel
Online reseller name: Tradesy
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-satchel-gray-19090744/
Any idea if this is real? I asked the seller for a photo of the authenticity card, and they just sent me the number: 44 01 3 003161 198


----------



## aoifene

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much! I just got it in the mail and it is lovely!


----------



## averagejoe

rf.nineta said:


> Item name: Dior Gray Satchel
> Online reseller name: Tradesy
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-satchel-gray-19090744/
> Any idea if this is real? I asked the seller for a photo of the authenticity card, and they just sent me the number: 44 01 3 003161 198


I believe this is authentic


----------



## m.kaz

Hi averagejoe can u please authenticate this. thank you in advance! bought it in one of the store in japan.


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Hi averagejoe can u please authenticate this. thank you in advance! bought it in one of the store in japan.
> View attachment 3637705


I believe this is authentic


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you! i have a slight doubt as the oval ring wasnt perfectly parallel with the handle of the bag. is that normal for a used bag? as i can see from dior websites they seem straight up. i dont have experience wth lady dior.


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> thank you! i have a slight doubt as the oval ring wasnt perfectly parallel with the handle of the bag. is that normal for a used bag? as i can see from dior websites they seem straight up. i dont have experience wth lady dior.


It depends on how the bag was used, and also on how the bag was made. Since they are made by hand, there is variation and sometimes it may mean a less-than-perfect alignment. It could also be that the handles have changed shape slightly due to use. Hard to say, but your bag is definitely authentic.


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> It depends on how the bag was used, and also on how the bag was made. Since they are made by hand, there is variation and sometimes it may mean a less-than-perfect alignment. It could also be that the handles have changed shape slightly due to use. Hard to say, but your bag is definitely authentic.


thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nky

Dear AJ please can you authenticate this bag for me? The seller has sent me some pictures.


----------



## j3nhuy

Hi could you help me take a look at this please ? Thank you ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3637933
View attachment 3637935
View attachment 3637936
View attachment 3637937
View attachment 3637939
View attachment 3637940
View attachment 3637942
View attachment 3637944
View attachment 3637945


----------



## Nky




----------



## Nky

Sorry I'm having some problems with my computer. Please see the rest of the photos above and let me know what you think. Thank you very much


----------



## angelamaz2

May I get help to get this bag authenticated please? Thank u
Name: Christian Dior Diorissimmo
Seller: momomirei
item number: 172579433618
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=172579433618#ht_500wt_1329


----------



## averagejoe

Nky said:


> View attachment 3637956
> View attachment 3637953
> View attachment 3637950
> View attachment 3637953
> View attachment 3637950


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

angelamaz2 said:


> May I get help to get this bag authenticated please? Thank u
> Name: Christian Dior Diorissimmo
> Seller: momomirei
> item number: 172579433618
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=172579433618#ht_500wt_1329


Seems like the item number has been removed by Ebay. I checked both the link and the item number.


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Hi could you help me take a look at this please ? Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637933
> View attachment 3637935
> View attachment 3637936
> View attachment 3637937
> View attachment 3637939
> View attachment 3637940
> View attachment 3637942
> View attachment 3637944
> View attachment 3637945


Pictures are too small.


----------



## Nky

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi AJ thank you again for helping me purchase my second preloved Lady. Couldn't have done this without you I'm really grateful. Could you please tell me what colour the bag is? The seller said the colour is pewter and she purchased it on 2011 but tried to find it online and couldn't. Thanks again.


----------



## j3nhuy

averagejoe said:


> Pictures are too small.



Sorry I did edit them but it wouldn't show , I'll repost them again , thanks so much !!


----------



## angelamaz2

averagejoe said:


> Seems like the item number has been removed by Ebay. I checked both the link and the item number.



I'm not sure what u mean? I check the eBay page and the item number still seems to be the same one. I appreciate the help.


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Sorry I did edit them but it wouldn't show , I'll repost them again , thanks so much !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639410
> View attachment 3639412
> View attachment 3639414
> View attachment 3639415
> View attachment 3639416
> View attachment 3639417
> View attachment 3639418
> View attachment 3639419
> View attachment 3639420


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

angelamaz2 said:


> I'm not sure what u mean? I check the eBay page and the item number still seems to be the same one. I appreciate the help.


Try clicking the link. It doesn't work.


----------



## j3nhuy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Azua

Item Name: Lady Dior
Item Number: 112341341095
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...341095?hash=item1a2810d3a7:g:kxsAAOSwTuJYwndZ
Additional Pictures:


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> Item Name: Lady Dior
> Item Number: 112341341095
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...341095?hash=item1a2810d3a7:g:kxsAAOSwTuJYwndZ
> Additional Pictures:
> View attachment 3640502
> View attachment 3640503


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Youngnguyen

Can anyone help me authenticate this Dior bag?


----------



## Youngnguyen

Dear averagejoe,
I already bought this Diorama metallic silver but can you still help me authenticate this Dior bag?Thank you!


----------



## Youngnguyen

More pics belows


----------



## Youngnguyen

Sorry for post more but i was told that the font looks odd.Is my bag fake?


----------



## gillyweed

Item Name: Lady Dior
Item Number: 182397715489
Seller ID: andersen112
Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/3800-Authenti...ver-Leather-Bag-Limited-Edition-/182397715489

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> Sorry for post more but i was told that the font looks odd.Is my bag fake?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

gillyweed said:


> Item Name: Lady Dior
> Item Number: 182397715489
> Seller ID: andersen112
> Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/3800-Authenti...ver-Leather-Bag-Limited-Edition-/182397715489
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Hello, would you please take a look at this Dior Lady?It's the first time I've seen this particular style with a Made in Spain tag, it's quite interesting.

Thank you.

Item name: Lady Dior Black Lambskin GHW

Item number : 332159523314

Seller name: ertc-japan 179

Link: www.ebay.com/itm/332159523314


----------



## Youngnguyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Averagejoe,Thank you so much!I will try to get refund then.But is it because the font of the stamp looks odd?


----------



## Youngnguyen

Hi authenticators,
Thank you so much for giving me your opinions on the first bag,i still have one more bag that need to get authenticated.Please help me check this one also!!!Thank you so much


----------



## Youngnguyen

More pics below


----------



## Youngnguyen

More pics below


----------



## bjon33

Dear all, need some advice on an old purse of mine, its tapestry monogram clutch with chain strap, pictures as attached below.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ladyladylady

Hi anyone, 

i need help to authenticate this ladydior please..
is the vintage LadyDior come with 6 code number? in stead of 8?

Name: Christian Dior Black Lamb LADY DIOR Cannage Gold HW 
ReSeller: EBAY : yuko0702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/352005846203

many thanks before


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> Averagejoe,Thank you so much!I will try to get refund then.But is it because the font of the stamp looks odd?


Not just that. There were other details.


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> More pics below


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

bjon33 said:


> Dear all, need some advice on an old purse of mine, its tapestry monogram clutch with chain strap, pictures as attached below.  Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ladyladylady said:


> Hi anyone,
> 
> i need help to authenticate this ladydior please..
> is the vintage LadyDior come with 6 code number? in stead of 8?
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Black Lamb LADY DIOR Cannage Gold HW
> ReSeller: EBAY : yuko0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/352005846203
> 
> many thanks before


I believe this is authentic


----------



## bjon33

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Many thanks averagejoe.


----------



## Youngnguyen

averagejoe said:


> Not just that. There were other details.


Thank you so much for your response! I really need your advise here.Since it has been 2 weeks since i bought the bag and the sellers didn't trust me and she thought i switch the bag.She told me that she bought the bag in dior Hong Kong.What should I do now ?


----------



## Youngnguyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


I am really confused now,she told me she bought the bag straight from dior in las vegas.She even has receipt with that.Is it because the pics are blurry?


----------



## camillejward

Hi everyone, I just bought this lady Dior that I had authenticated on here a couple days ago. It arrived in the mail, and I was looking at both of the logos. Does anyone think it looks weird that both "t" look faded on the bottom?


----------



## PearP

Hi,
Could you please help authenticate this Dior patent New Lock 
Thank you


----------



## Chasea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.


Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## bgyoshi

I'm sorry if my request does not match the format required. But I for the life of me cannot remember where I bought this bag from. It's been sitting in my closet for years. I know I got it pre-loved but can't remember if I had it authenticated prior to purchase. Any insight would be much appreciated. Thank you!
Item name:  Dior cannage drawstring tote


----------



## sealedwithlove

averagejoe said:


> No red flags so far but there needs to be more photos, especially of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, a more clear picture of the leather tag inside, and also a picture of the date code which is located on a leather tag inside the pocket (I think. It is inside the bag for sure).


Thank you AJ. I believe she has updated more photos to the listing! Could you kindly take a look at them again for me please? Thank you 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lady-dior-leather-mini-bag-dior-3615345.shtml


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Hi everyone, I'm looking to buy my first Dior purse!  Am eyeing this Dior Soft Shopping Tote.  Can you please authenticate?  It looks gorgeous, but it will not be coming with a dustbag or authentication card, which has me a bit worried.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## ladyladylady

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for the help!! U brighten up my day


----------



## Bitsy B

Is this an authentic Dior scarf?






Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## planteddog

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this Dior saddle on poshmark? I think the "I love sex" sticker might be in the wrong place.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...-Baguette-Saddle-Bag-57912f624127d01ffc00ca69

Thanks for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

bgyoshi said:


> I'm sorry if my request does not match the format required. But I for the life of me cannot remember where I bought this bag from. It's been sitting in my closet for years. I know I got it pre-loved but can't remember if I had it authenticated prior to purchase. Any insight would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> Item name:  Dior cannage drawstring tote


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bitsy B said:


> Is this an authentic Dior scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I can't tell from these pictures, although it doesn't look authentic so far.


----------



## averagejoe

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to buy my first Dior purse!  Am eyeing this Dior Soft Shopping Tote.  Can you please authenticate?  It looks gorgeous, but it will not be coming with a dustbag or authentication card, which has me a bit worried.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3644614
> View attachment 3644615
> View attachment 3644616
> View attachment 3644617
> View attachment 3644620
> View attachment 3644621
> View attachment 3644625
> View attachment 3644626
> View attachment 3644627
> View attachment 3644628


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

planteddog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Dior saddle on poshmark? I think the "I love sex" sticker might be in the wrong place.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...-Baguette-Saddle-Bag-57912f624127d01ffc00ca69
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

sealedwithlove said:


> Thank you AJ. I believe she has updated more photos to the listing! Could you kindly take a look at them again for me please? Thank you
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lady-dior-leather-mini-bag-dior-3615345.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sealedwithlove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Oh thank you so much! I can't wait for this baby to be mine


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I really need your advise here.Since it has been 2 weeks since i bought the bag and the sellers didn't trust me and she thought i switch the bag.She told me that she bought the bag in dior Hong Kong.What should I do now ?


If you used a credit card to pay, then ship this bag back to her with full tracking and insurance, and file a chargeback through your credit card claiming that you have returned the item. Provide the tracking number to your credit card company to prove your item has been returned.


----------



## averagejoe

camillejward said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought this lady Dior that I had authenticated on here a couple days ago. It arrived in the mail, and I was looking at both of the logos. Does anyone think it looks weird that both "t" look faded on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642851
> View attachment 3642850


It looks fine to me


----------



## averagejoe

PearP said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help authenticate this Dior patent New Lock
> Thank you


Sorry I can't tell from these pictures. The patent is making it too blurry with the reflections, and the photo quality needs to be improved (hard to even see the logo clearly on the lock).


----------



## planteddog

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Thank you. Is the below enough to authenticate? If not, does anything on the outside seem off?

Item name: Christian Dior Miss Diorella Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: Hannah via Poshmark
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...-Baguette-Saddle-Bag-57912f624127d01ffc00ca69


----------



## Youngnguyen

averagejoe said:


> If you used a credit card to pay, then ship this bag back to her with full tracking and insurance, and file a chargeback through your credit card claiming that you have returned the item. Provide the tracking number to your credit card company to prove your item has been returned.


Thank you so much AJ!!!


----------



## averagejoe

planteddog said:


> Thank you. Is the below enough to authenticate? If not, does anything on the outside seem off?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Miss Diorella Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: Hannah via Poshmark
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...-Baguette-Saddle-Bag-57912f624127d01ffc00ca69
> 
> View attachment 3645328
> 
> View attachment 3645329
> View attachment 3645331
> View attachment 3645332


Needs a lot more pictures of all logo engravings and embossings inside and out, as well as the back of the interior tag.


----------



## planteddog

averagejoe said:


> Needs a lot more pictures of all logo engravings and embossings inside and out, as well as the back of the interior tag.


Ok thank you. She stopped replying once I asked about authenticity so I doubt she'll provide the additional photos. Perhaps calling it "Christina Dior" isn't a typo lol


----------



## ChanelCanuck

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!  Excited to buy it!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hubbysellsforwife

*Dior Panarea Medium Tote Bag *


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Hubbysellsforwife said:


> *Dior Panarea Medium Tote Bag *
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic.

Welcome to The Purse Forum. This is a friendly notice that there is no buying or selling on this forum.


----------



## Youngnguyen

Dear Averagejoe,
Can you help me authenticate this Dior ring please?It doesn't come with a box or a pouch.Thank you so much!


----------



## Hubbysellsforwife

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Welcome to The Purse Forum. This is a friendly notice that there is no buying or selling on this forum.


Thank you! I realize my username was implying buying and selling. I definitely won't be doing any buying or selling on this forum.


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> Can you help me authenticate this Dior ring please?It doesn't come with a box or a pouch.Thank you so much!


Looks good from the pictures you have provided.


----------



## Diana07

Hello, 
I am new here and am interested in buying this lady dior. Could you please help me authenticate it? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior-patent-leather-handbag-dior-3696569.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Diana07 said:


> Hello,
> I am new here and am interested in buying this lady dior. Could you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior-patent-leather-handbag-dior-3696569.shtml


Welcome to TPF. 

Please see post 1 for photo requirements for authentications. A lot more clear, large, and detailed photos of several details on the bag are required.


----------



## Youngnguyen

averagejoe said:


> Looks good from the pictures you have provided.


Thank you so much AJ!!!


----------



## Marilla

Item: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch
Seller: EsemB
Link: This is for sale on a Facebook page so can't do a direct link to the item - only to the page itself!

Thank you


----------



## awesomediva

Can anyone help me authenticate this?
1.
Seller: Donatella
Item: Lady dior leather handbag
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3781534.shtml

2.
Seller: Moritz Jonas
Item: Lady dior patent leather bag
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior-patent-leather-handbag-dior-3726832.shtml


----------



## Lovinaisha

Item name- Christian Dior bag
Seller I.d- Vestiaire collective
Direct Link-http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/christian-dior/red-cloth-handbag-christian-dior-3594009.shtml#

Pictures taken by me

Note- please can you authenticate this Dior bag please. I bought this off Vestiaire collective because they authenticate all items. I have been following on this forum and I have seen that some people have bought fake from that site which is making me feel uneasy. The bag looks authentic to me except for the card that has details that look like fake based on what I have been seeing/reading online.
I have added pictures taken by me also
Thanks a million


----------



## Jod2601

Need help identying this please, it was given to me by my mother in law. Interested to find out which style Dior it is, can't find online anywhere. Any help appreciated


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hi all, I had a vintage Dior authenticated here a few months ago (thank you averagejoe!) I saw a listing for the same bag on eBay, and the little code on the tag is the exact same as mine. Does anyone know anything about vintage date codes and if this is a problem that two bags have the same code? Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

awesomediva said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this?
> 1.
> Seller: Donatella
> Item: Lady dior leather handbag
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3781534.shtml
> 
> 2.
> Seller: Moritz Jonas
> Item: Lady dior patent leather bag
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior-patent-leather-handbag-dior-3726832.shtml


1. I believe this is authentic

2. Needs a lot more photos. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi all, I had a vintage Dior authenticated here a few months ago (thank you averagejoe!) I saw a listing for the same bag on eBay, and the little code on the tag is the exact same as mine. Does anyone know anything about vintage date codes and if this is a problem that two bags have the same code? Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3648172


The Dior date codes are not unique. Several bags can have the same code.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Jod2601 said:


> Need help identying this please, it was given to me by my mother in law. Interested to find out which style Dior it is, can't find online anywhere. Any help appreciated


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Lovinaisha said:


> Item name- Christian Dior bag
> Seller I.d- Vestiaire collective
> Direct Link-http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/christian-dior/red-cloth-handbag-christian-dior-3594009.shtml#
> 
> Pictures taken by me
> 
> Note- please can you authenticate this Dior bag please. I bought this off Vestiaire collective because they authenticate all items. I have been following on this forum and I have seen that some people have bought fake from that site which is making me feel uneasy. The bag looks authentic to me except for the card that has details that look like fake based on what I have been seeing/reading online.
> I have added pictures taken by me also
> Thanks a million


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Marilla said:


> Item: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch
> Seller: EsemB
> Link: This is for sale on a Facebook page so can't do a direct link to the item - only to the page itself!
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lovinaisha

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a million Joe. I can actually go to sleep now 

Thanks a again


----------



## Jod2601

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Jod2601

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Can I ask what the giveaway was?


----------



## awesomediva

averagejoe said:


> 1. I believe this is authentic
> 
> 2. Needs a lot more photos. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Thanks a lot Joe


----------



## Marilla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## Diana07

Hello, 

Can someone please help me authenticate this? 

Item name- Beige plain patent Lady Dior 
Online reseller name- Vestiaire Collective 
Link- http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior-patent-leather-handbag-dior-3696569.shtml

I thought it was weird that they called it beige. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

Diana07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name- Beige plain patent Lady Dior
> Online reseller name- Vestiaire Collective
> Link- http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior-patent-leather-handbag-dior-3696569.shtml
> 
> I thought it was weird that they called it beige.
> 
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## clairymary

Hi. 

I am new here  Hello. 

How do I post something. This is the only box I can find to type in. 

I am trying to find out if this scarf is genuine.  I think from looking at it that is is fake but thought I had better check  

CM


----------



## averagejoe

clairymary said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am new here  Hello.
> 
> How do I post something. This is the only box I can find to type in.
> 
> I am trying to find out if this scarf is genuine.  I think from looking at it that is is fake but thought I had better check
> 
> CM


I'm sorry I'm unable to identify the authenticity of this piece.


----------



## clairymary

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry I'm unable to identify the authenticity of this piece.



Does that mean it is fake?  Like I said I am new. It's ok if it is fake 
Well its not OK as I won't be wearing it but its OK to say its fake and it can go back to where it came from.


----------



## averagejoe

clairymary said:


> Does that mean it is fake?  Like I said I am new. It's ok if it is fake
> Well its not OK as I won't be wearing it but its OK to say its fake and it can go back to where it came from.


Sorry I can't tell, actually. The misalignment of the threads in the scarf make the scarf look fake but I can't be sure.


----------



## clairymary

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I can't tell, actually. The misalignment of the threads in the scarf make the scarf look fake but I can't be sure.


Thank you for taking the time to have a look. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Item name- Dior Limited edition Diorama
Seller I.d- polaris.sun520_7
Direct Link-http: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172599979132?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA


----------



## averagejoe

tsuarsawan said:


> Item name- Dior Limited edition Diorama
> Seller I.d- polaris.sun520_7
> Direct Link-http: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172599979132?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA


Not enough close-up detailed photos of various parts of the bag. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Wphan

Can you help me to find is this real or at least what season is this tricolor lady dior? I'm so paranoid now  i buy from online exactly like this 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...hristian-dior-tricolor-medium-lady-dior-bag-2


----------



## averagejoe

Wphan said:


> Can you help me to find is this real or at least what season is this tricolor lady dior? I'm so paranoid now  i buy from online exactly like this
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...hristian-dior-tricolor-medium-lady-dior-bag-2


Can you please request close up pictures of the front and back of the interior tag? I can answer both your questions if I see those pictures.


----------



## jejunity

Hi would you mind authenticating this item for me please?
The serial code inside says MA 0917. let me know if you need extra pictures!

Item name:  Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Shoulder Hand Bag GHW Black S953
Item number: 381965940285
Seller ID: chance713
Direct URL link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/381965940285

thanks in advance!


----------



## LuxuryBargains

Item name: Christian Dior lamb skin large lady Dior bag 
Item number: 201877381053
Seller: eBay 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201877381053

Hi could someone authenticate this for me please

Thank you in advance!


----------



## brownyeyedgirly

Hello! Could someone authenticate this Open Bar bag? I fell in love with this style after seeing it carried by Hilaria Baldwin not knowing what it was. Luckily, a PF user was able to identify it in another thread. Many thanks!

Item Name: Dior Bar Grain Soft Leather Rose Poodle M1067PVFW Free Shipping
Item Number: 132134420885
Seller Name: brand_peace
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-bar-grai...ee-Shipping-/132134420885?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Wphan

This is the purse that i've bought.. so so afraid please help me authenticate this  if possible from what season or year, i will post again the other detail


----------



## Wphan

And on the instructions book there's an error don't expose to the son not sun but i do research that happened.. please help would really appreciate it


----------



## Bananatree

Item name: Christian Dior Orange Quilted Leather Large Hobo
Seller Id: onlybonafide
ebay item nr. 182478064940
Direct Link-http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...064940?hash=item2a7c8a4d2c:g:kEwAAOSw8gVX8Usg

Thank you very much!


----------



## meow1034

Hello! I posted a while back asking if I could share pictures of my shoes to see if they are authentic. I hope these pictures provide enough detail but if they don't, please let me know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## meow1034

meow1034 said:


> Hello! I posted a while back asking if I could share pictures of my shoes to see if they are authentic. I hope these pictures provide enough detail but if they don't, please let me know. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654649
> View attachment 3654650
> View attachment 3654652
> View attachment 3654653
> View attachment 3654654
> View attachment 3654655
> View attachment 3654656


----------



## averagejoe

meow1034 said:


> Hello! I posted a while back asking if I could share pictures of my shoes to see if they are authentic. I hope these pictures provide enough detail but if they don't, please let me know. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654649
> View attachment 3654650
> View attachment 3654652
> View attachment 3654653
> View attachment 3654654
> View attachment 3654655
> View attachment 3654656


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Wphan said:


> View attachment 3654551
> View attachment 3654553
> View attachment 3654554
> View attachment 3654555
> View attachment 3654556
> View attachment 3654557
> View attachment 3654558
> View attachment 3654560
> View attachment 3654561
> View attachment 3654562
> 
> 
> This is the purse that i've bought.. so so afraid please help me authenticate this  if possible from what season or year, i will post again the other detail


I believe this is authentic, and it's for Fall 2013.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Orange Quilted Leather Large Hobo
> Seller Id: onlybonafide
> ebay item nr. 182478064940
> Direct Link-http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...064940?hash=item2a7c8a4d2c:g:kEwAAOSw8gVX8Usg
> 
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

brownyeyedgirly said:


> Hello! Could someone authenticate this Open Bar bag? I fell in love with this style after seeing it carried by Hilaria Baldwin not knowing what it was. Luckily, a PF user was able to identify it in another thread. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Bar Grain Soft Leather Rose Poodle M1067PVFW Free Shipping
> Item Number: 132134420885
> Seller Name: brand_peace
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-bar-grai...ee-Shipping-/132134420885?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryBargains said:


> Item name: Christian Dior lamb skin large lady Dior bag
> Item number: 201877381053
> Seller: eBay
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201877381053
> 
> Hi could someone authenticate this for me please
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3654483
> 
> View attachment 3654484
> View attachment 3654485
> View attachment 3654486
> View attachment 3654487
> View attachment 3654488


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jejunity said:


> Hi would you mind authenticating this item for me please?
> The serial code inside says MA 0917. let me know if you need extra pictures!
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Shoulder Hand Bag GHW Black S953
> Item number: 381965940285
> Seller ID: chance713
> Direct URL link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/381965940285
> 
> thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## johanwennerberg

jianjaneyang said:


> View attachment 3163102
> View attachment 3163103
> View attachment 3163104
> View attachment 3163105
> View attachment 3163106
> View attachment 3163107




as a fashion designer  i can say that this is one of the nicest authentic dior bag i've ever seen so far.. hmm!


----------



## Wphan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it's for Fall 2013.


Thank you so much feel much better


----------



## Lswern

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this? 

Item name: Dior Diorama Bag Blush/pink/cream
Seller Id: gunda8413
Ebay item number: 292070684958
Direct Link-http: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292070684958 

Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Lswern said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Bag Blush/pink/cream
> Seller Id: gunda8413
> Ebay item number: 292070684958
> Direct Link-http: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292070684958
> 
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ipsaidso

Hello
Can some help me 
Please let me know if this diorama is authentic ? 

Private seller 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...on/1251048338?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## averagejoe

Ipsaidso said:


> Hello
> Can some help me
> Please let me know if this diorama is authentic ?
> 
> Private seller
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...on/1251048338?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Ipsaidso

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.



 thank you


----------



## Ipsaidso

Looking to buy this and these are the photos I got from seller


----------



## Sjunaid

Can you please authenticate this bag from eBay
Item name: Diorama wallet on chain fuchsia red grain calfskin leather, authentic dior bag
Item number: 222458371478
Seller id: omayma15
Direct link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222458371478


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

Ipsaidso said:


> Looking to buy this and these are the photos I got from seller


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sjunaid said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag from eBay
> Item name: Diorama wallet on chain fuchsia red grain calfskin leather, authentic dior bag
> Item number: 222458371478
> Seller id: omayma15
> Direct link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222458371478


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## itsbella

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi love,
Can you please authentic this lady dior? And do you know when was this bag made? It seems vintage to me.  Thanks very much!!!


----------



## averagejoe

itsbella said:


> Hi love,
> Can you please authentic this lady dior? And do you know when was this bag made? It seems vintage to me.  Thanks very much!!!


I believe this is authentic, from 2003.


----------



## itsbella

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 2003.


Thank you so much love!!! You are amazing


----------



## foambubble

Hi averagejoe. I just purchased this off a Japanese eBay seller. Could you kindly authenticate for me please? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## foambubble

foambubble said:


> Hi averagejoe. I just purchased this off a Japanese eBay seller. Could you kindly authenticate for me please?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658519
> View attachment 3658520
> View attachment 3658521
> View attachment 3658522
> View attachment 3658523
> View attachment 3658524
> View attachment 3658525
> View attachment 3658526
> View attachment 3658527


Forgot to add a photo of the ba
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ck of the handle


----------



## pjanicejm

Item name: Dior Cloth trainers 
Item number: 3696977
Seller ID: Genice 
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/trainers/dior/black-cloth-trainers-dior-3696977.shtml 

Please help me authenticate these shoes! Think they were made in 2014? The technique fabric looks different with the others, so as the 'dot' on plastic side sole........ the density of the sequin looks different as well. I can see spaces between the crystal in each sequin floral . But this is the old style / every pair is hand-made so thats normal to have differences? Hope someone can help... Want to trust vestire collective but really want to make sure before I make the decision! 
 Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

foambubble said:


> Forgot to add a photo of the ba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658528
> View attachment 3658529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ck of the handle


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pjanicejm said:


> Item name: Dior Cloth trainers
> Item number: 3696977
> Seller ID: Genice
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/trainers/dior/black-cloth-trainers-dior-3696977.shtml
> 
> Please help me authenticate these shoes! Think they were made in 2014? The technique fabric looks different with the others, so as the 'dot' on plastic side sole........ the density of the sequin looks different as well. I can see spaces between the crystal in each sequin floral . But this is the old style / every pair is hand-made so thats normal to have differences? Hope someone can help... Want to trust vestire collective but really want to make sure before I make the decision!
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe these are fake.


----------



## foambubble

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so so much


----------



## Thearn

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this Diorever bag?
Seller ID: coronitabe
Item #: 222465754429
URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Diorever-Handbag-/222465754429?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## mibb

Hi averagejoe,
I'm buying my first Dior bag and I'm eyeing these two, can you please authenticate them:

Item name: Lady Dior leather handbag
Item number: 3688148
Seller ID: VIVI
Item link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3688148.shtml

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady PM Quilted Lambskin Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Red
Item number: 262922657034
Seller ID: hirakoba0307
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262922657034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## averagejoe

mibb said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> I'm buying my first Dior bag and I'm eyeing these two, can you please authenticate them:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior leather handbag
> Item number: 3688148
> Seller ID: VIVI
> Item link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3688148.shtml
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady PM Quilted Lambskin Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Red
> Item number: 262922657034
> Seller ID: hirakoba0307
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262922657034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!


I believe the first one from Vestiaire is fake.

I believe the second one from Ebay is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Thearn said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this Diorever bag?
> Seller ID: coronitabe
> Item #: 222465754429
> URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Diorever-Handbag-/222465754429?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## chanelbedazzled

Hi there

Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior. Seller misplaced her authenticity card. 

Thank you


----------



## chanelbedazzled




----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

chanelbedazzled said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior. Seller misplaced her authenticity card.
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 3661962
> View attachment 3661963
> View attachment 3661964
> View attachment 3661965
> View attachment 3661966
> View attachment 3661967
> View attachment 3661968
> View attachment 3661969
> View attachment 3661970
> View attachment 3661971


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mibb

averagejoe said:


> I believe the first one from Vestiaire is fake.
> 
> I believe the second one from Ebay is authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## PB_bleu

Hello,
I'm new to the forum. Would you please help authenticate this grey Lady Dior ( 17-BO-0122 no auth. card)? I have serious doubts as to its authenticity.
thank you very much!


----------



## PB_bleu

a few more pics of the corners and bottom of the grey lady dior (17-BO-0122).
I can add more detailed pics if needed. Thank you again!


----------



## PB_bleu

hi, I also forgot to ask how to determine the manufacture date from code 17-BO-0122. Thanks again!


----------



## PB_bleu

argh, so sorry about the multiple posts. 
Just learnt that you might need full side and bottom shots.
thank you so much!
On-the-learning-curve newbie


----------



## nute@bag mania

Hi there, could you kindly help me to authenticate the Lady Dior bag and year of production date code as 05-MA-0172 . Thank you in advance 
Item name ; Lady Dior
Seller ID ;  Annie_luxury_lover
Direct URL link ; 3https://closets.reebonz.com/sg-en/product/pre-owned-dior-bags/like-new-lady-dior-red-patent-medium-shw-102153
Additional Pics


----------



## nute@bag mania

Hello there, kindly help me to authenticate the Lady Dior bag and year of the production date code as MA-0020  my offer will be expired in 47 hrs. I highly appreciate for your time and efforts.
Thank you!
Item name ; Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Lamb skin 2Way Hand Bag Brown 23269
Item number ; 142344890672
Seller ; next-innovation
Direct link ; http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/142344890672?_trksid=p2055119.m570.l6346&_trkparms=gh1g=I142344890672.N101.S1&autorefresh=true


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Hi there, could you kindly help me to authenticate the Lady Dior bag and year of production date code as 05-MA-0172 . Thank you in advance
> Item name ; Lady Dior
> Seller ID ;  Annie_luxury_lover
> Direct URL link ; 3https://closets.reebonz.com/sg-en/product/pre-owned-dior-bags/like-new-lady-dior-red-patent-medium-shw-102153
> Additional Pics


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Hello there, kindly help me to authenticate the Lady Dior bag and year of the production date code as MA-0020  my offer will be expired in 47 hrs. I highly appreciate for your time and efforts.
> Thank you!
> Item name ; Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Lamb skin 2Way Hand Bag Brown 23269
> Item number ; 142344890672
> Seller ; next-innovation
> Direct link ; http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/142344890672?_trksid=p2055119.m570.l6346&_trkparms=gh1g=I142344890672.N101.S1&autorefresh=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

PB_bleu said:


> argh, so sorry about the multiple posts.
> Just learnt that you might need full side and bottom shots.
> thank you so much!
> On-the-learning-curve newbie


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for your professional opinion. May I know the manufactures year as I don't have a knowledge to read the date code.


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Dear averagejoe , Again Thank you for helping me with the authentication. Could you update me with the year of production?
I am new to Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Thank you for your professional opinion. May I know the manufactures year as I don't have a knowledge to read the date code.


The brown one is from 2000. The other one is from 2012.


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> The brown one is from 2000. The other one is from 2012.


Aww.. Noted, with thks! You have made my day 
Have a lovely day ..


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## PB_bleu

Thank you so very much! 
May I ask:
1- one thing that made me doubt its authenticity aside from the ease with which the handles move from side to side what the stamp on the back of the leather piece behind the charms (pls see pic) that states:
 "Christian Dior
        Paris
Made in Italy"
Isn't it usually only seen on the inside leather tab w the date code at the back?
Was it done only for specific years?

2- may I ask what the manufacture year was?
Code reads 17-BO-0122

Once again, thank you so much. I was feeling so sad at the thought of having made such a big mistake. 



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

PB_bleu said:


> Thank you so very much!
> May I ask:
> 1- one thing that made me doubt its authenticity aside from the ease with which the handles move from side to side what the stamp on the back of the leather piece behind the charms (pls see pic) that states:
> "Christian Dior
> Paris
> Made in Italy"
> Isn't it usually only seen on the inside leather tab w the date code at the back?
> Was it done only for specific years?
> 
> 2- may I ask what the manufacture year was?
> Code reads 17-BO-0122
> 
> Once again, thank you so much. I was feeling so sad at the thought of having made such a big mistake.


It is made in 2012.

"Made in Italy" has been on the back of these tags for a while, until more recently.


----------



## domus11

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this My Dior bag. 

Item: Christian Dior Black Leather Zippered Double Handle Shoulder Handbag LL19LL
Item number: 311829638886
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dio...Shoulder-Handbag-LL19LL-/311829638886?txnId=0

Thank you!


----------



## PB_bleu

averagejoe said:


> It is made in 2012.
> 
> "Made in Italy" has been on the back of these tags for a while, until more recently.


Thank you very much for your time and expertise! You've made my day. Best.


----------



## averagejoe

domus11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this My Dior bag.
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Black Leather Zippered Double Handle Shoulder Handbag LL19LL
> Item number: 311829638886
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dio...Shoulder-Handbag-LL19LL-/311829638886?txnId=0
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Cheryl_bee

Hello,
Could someone kindly authenticate this pre-owned bag? It feels of good quality construction and the leather is very soft inside and out. I believe/hope it is authentic based on my own checks.

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Cheryl_bee said:


> Hello,
> Could someone kindly authenticate this pre-owned bag? It feels of good quality construction and the leather is very soft inside and out. I believe/hope it is authentic based on my own checks.
> 
> Many thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cheryl_bee

Hello,
Could I please have this bag authenticated? I believe it is vintage as it is MA 0947.
Many thanks.


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Excellent! Thanks very much averagejoe. I was a bit unsure bc the top 4 vertical stitches on the left side of the CD rectangular front tag weren't 100% straight but slightly leaning to the outer edge.


----------



## Cheryl_bee

Hello,
Could I please have this navy Lady Dior bag authenticated? I believe it is an authentic vintage with the date stamp MA 0947. Otherwise if it is MA 0847 then i think it's fake...
I'm also not sure about the round tag behind the charms as the wording has started to come off, but that may be a sign of the age? And there is glue on the top of the back of the tag where you'd see the date stamp, if it was stitched surely there wouldn't need to be glue..?
Many thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Cheryl_bee said:


> Hello,
> Could I please have this navy Lady Dior bag authenticated? I believe it is an authentic vintage with the date stamp MA 0947. Otherwise if it is MA 0847 then i think it's fake...
> I'm also not sure about the round tag behind the charms as the wording has started to come off, but that may be a sign of the age? And there is glue on the top of the back of the tag where you'd see the date stamp, if it was stitched surely there wouldn't need to be glue..?
> Many thanks.


I believe this is authentic. The charms are meant to swing around in this older version. And I think it reads MA 0947. 

The glue is used to hold it in place before it is stitched. Otherwise the stitch may be crooked.


----------



## Cheryl_bee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The charms are meant to swing around in this older version. And I think it reads MA 0947.
> 
> The glue is used to hold it in place before it is stitched. Otherwise the stitch may be crooked.


Woohoo! Thanks averagejoe, again!


----------



## saltycelinelover

Hi there!
I've been reading this forum for a while and finally decided to sign up! 

Would it be possible to authenticate my Dior listing on Ebay?

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Cannage Leather Hobo Handbag
Item number: 262931054153
Seller ID: Saltysaltttt
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...054153?hash=item3d37e97e49:g:BZQAAOSw~CFY60ho

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eb_

Hi!
I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Dior bag? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

saltycelinelover said:


> Hi there!
> I've been reading this forum for a while and finally decided to sign up!
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate my Dior listing on Ebay?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Cannage Leather Hobo Handbag
> Item number: 262931054153
> Seller ID: Saltysaltttt
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...054153?hash=item3d37e97e49:g:BZQAAOSw~CFY60ho
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

eb_ said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Dior bag? Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## eb_

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## saltycelinelover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## saltycelinelover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Sorry to post again (I am aware of the rules regarding production codes), but is it possible to see what year this was made?
I was gifted this bag a few years back by a good friend but am now selling due to it not being my style. Understandably, I have someone asking me many questions; I am not able to answer them as this bag was given to me as a gift.

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

saltycelinelover said:


> Sorry to post again (I am aware of the rules regarding production codes), but is it possible to see what year this was made?
> I was gifted this bag a few years back by a good friend but am now selling due to it not being my style. Understandably, I have someone asking me many questions; I am not able to answer them as this bag was given to me as a gift.
> 
> Thanks again!


2008


----------



## saltycelinelover

averagejoe said:


> 2008


Thank you so much.


----------



## Stillblade

Hi guys, I bought these Dior 0204s sunglasses from eBay recently and am wondering if they're legit. They look good, but a few things give me pause - the packaging is different than what I've seen these come with (I think they usually come with a Dior Homme box), and the "CE" under the brow bar is way off center. (picture here http://i.imgur.com/2217nEo.jpg)

Here's the album: http://imgur.com/a/Ykfxe

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## my_private_jet

Hi there,
Can someone please help me to authenticate these two saddle bags? I find it a bit strange that the serial numbers differ so much in terms of format, one being embossed and one printed, length, etc. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: 
*Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Trotter Pattern Saddle Shoulder Bag Purse Navy Canvas V04807*
Item number: 262933319292
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIA...er-Bag-Purse-Navy-Canvas-V04807-/262933319292


Item name: 
*Auth Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Italy Vintage V02866*
Item number: 232299010642
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christia...avy-Canvas-Italy-Vintage-V02866-/232299010642


----------



## averagejoe

Stillblade said:


> Hi guys, I bought these Dior 0204s sunglasses from eBay recently and am wondering if they're legit. They look good, but a few things give me pause - the packaging is different than what I've seen these come with (I think they usually come with a Dior Homme box), and the "CE" under the brow bar is way off center. (picture here http://i.imgur.com/2217nEo.jpg)
> 
> Here's the album: http://imgur.com/a/Ykfxe
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


I believe they look authentic to me. The box is for women's glasses, which is fine considering that they are nicer than the Dior Homme ones, and look very masculine anyway.


----------



## averagejoe

my_private_jet said:


> Hi there,
> Can someone please help me to authenticate these two saddle bags? I find it a bit strange that the serial numbers differ so much in terms of format, one being embossed and one printed, length, etc. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name:
> *Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Trotter Pattern Saddle Shoulder Bag Purse Navy Canvas V04807*
> Item number: 262933319292
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIA...er-Bag-Purse-Navy-Canvas-V04807-/262933319292
> 
> 
> Item name:
> *Auth Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Italy Vintage V02866*
> Item number: 232299010642
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christia...avy-Canvas-Italy-Vintage-V02866-/232299010642


I believe both are authentic


----------



## ilysukixD

Item name: Lady Dior Beige Lambskin
Item number: 382035302517
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/382035302517

TIA!!


----------



## my_private_jet

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic



Thanks so much for your opinion!


----------



## Diorever11

Please help me authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Christian Diorever handbag in black
Item number: 222465754429
Seller ID: coronitabe
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Black-Diorever-Handbag-/222465754429 
Thank you so much again!


----------



## averagejoe

Diorever11 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Diorever handbag in black
> Item number: 222465754429
> Seller ID: coronitabe
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Black-Diorever-Handbag-/222465754429
> Thank you so much again!


I already authenticated this earlier. I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

ilysukixD said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Beige Lambskin
> Item number: 382035302517
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/382035302517
> 
> TIA!!


Sorry not sure about this one.


----------



## shredda1212

Hi! I was wondering if someone could please help authenticate this bag. Please let me know if I need to ask the seller for more/better pics. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Lady Dior Cannage White Leather Small Soft Tote
Item #: 292063064003
Seller ID: shannon0818
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...064003?hash=item440050afc3:g:f9kAAOSwjDZYkeXG


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lovely87

Please authenticate this!

Item Name: Christian Dior
Online Reseller Link: The Real Snob Shop
Direct URL Link: http://www.therealsnob.com/handbags/miss-dior-dark-red-pochette-on-a-chain/


----------



## averagejoe

Lovely87 said:


> View attachment 3666894
> View attachment 3666895
> View attachment 3666896
> View attachment 3666897
> View attachment 3666898
> View attachment 3666899
> View attachment 3666900
> View attachment 3666901
> View attachment 3666902
> View attachment 3666906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this!
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior
> Online Reseller Link: The Real Snob Shop
> Direct URL Link: http://www.therealsnob.com/handbags/miss-dior-dark-red-pochette-on-a-chain/


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

shredda1212 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone could please help authenticate this bag. Please let me know if I need to ask the seller for more/better pics. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage White Leather Small Soft Tote
> Item #: 292063064003
> Seller ID: shannon0818
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...064003?hash=item440050afc3:g:f9kAAOSwjDZYkeXG


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## shredda1212

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## water_lilies

Hi,
Could I ask 2 questions about the Lady Dior bag?
I read online that all Lady Diors are made in Italy however the recent bag I bought from a Dior boutique in London has 'Made in France' stamped on it. I also can't seen to find a serial number/date stamp anywhere. Is this a new thing?
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

water_lilies said:


> Hi,
> Could I ask 2 questions about the Lady Dior bag?
> I read online that all Lady Diors are made in Italy however the recent bag I bought from a Dior boutique in London has 'Made in France' stamped on it. I also can't seen to find a serial number/date stamp anywhere. Is this a new thing?
> Many thanks for your help.


Please provide several pictures of your bag (read post 1 for photo requirements). We cannot authenticate without photos. Thanks.


----------



## water_lilies

averagejoe said:


> Please provide several pictures of your bag (read post 1 for photo requirements). We cannot authenticate without photos. Thanks.


My apologies, I've edited the post to include photos.


----------



## averagejoe

water_lilies said:


> Hi,
> Could I ask 2 questions about the Lady Dior bag?
> I read online that all Lady Diors are made in Italy however the recent bag I bought from a Dior boutique in London has 'Made in France' stamped on it. I also can't seen to find a serial number/date stamp anywhere. Is this a new thing?
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3667444
> View attachment 3667445
> View attachment 3667446
> View attachment 3667448
> View attachment 3667447


The serial number should be on the other side of the leather tag inside that says Christian Dior PARIS. At the moment, I believe this bag is more likely fake. Please post more clear photos of the logo because the patent makes it hard to see, and also of the back of the interior tag as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms which is embossed with "Christian Dior".


----------



## Tassenliefde

Hi, I am new to this forum, but I heard a lot of good things about it.
Recently I started to get interested in vintage designer handbags. 
My latest find is the bag I listed below.

Please authenticate this and please tell me the name of this model.

 Item name:Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Italy 68J713
Seller name on ebay: boom2hanten
url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252822897268 

Thank you


----------



## mia55

Hi, 
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Name: lady Dior pocket tote
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Chr...%3A6e423e6f15b0a350d8ea2577fffdee05%7Ciid%3A1
Id:152500529869
My pics: attached


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Diorever11

averagejoe said:


> I already authenticated this earlier. I believe this is fake.


Thank you very much


----------



## Janskie

This is my first dior purchase and I would really hope this one works out. I really appreciate the folks that help give buyers ease of mind! 


Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large
Item number: 282421828293
Seller ID: gembeverlyhills
Direct URL link: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/282421828293
Thank you so much!


----------



## domus11

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> This is my first dior purchase and I would really hope this one works out. I really appreciate the folks that help give buyers ease of mind!
> 
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large
> Item number: 282421828293
> Seller ID: gembeverlyhills
> Direct URL link: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/282421828293
> Thank you so much!


Not enough photos. Please request clear, close-up photos of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as behind the leather tag behind the DIOR charms that says "Christian Dior"


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> Name: lady Dior pocket tote
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Bag-Limited-Black-Pocket-Envelope-Red-Khaki-/152500529869?hash=item2381bd6acd:g:5pUAAOSwVctY5n~C&_trkparms=pageci%3A0f2f3c34-2155-11e7-8c20-005056b25496%7Cparentrq%3A6e423e6f15b0a350d8ea2577fffdee05%7Ciid%3A1
> Id:152500529869
> My pics: attached
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> View attachment 3667680
> View attachment 3667681
> View attachment 3667682
> View attachment 3667683
> View attachment 3667684
> View attachment 3667685
> View attachment 3667686
> View attachment 3667687


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Tassenliefde said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but I heard a lot of good things about it.
> Recently I started to get interested in vintage designer handbags.
> My latest find is the bag I listed below.
> 
> Please authenticate this and please tell me the name of this model.
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Italy 68J713
> Seller name on ebay: boom2hanten
> url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252822897268
> 
> Thank you


Hi there! Welcome to TPF!

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Janskie

Averagejoe thanks. I shot the ebay seller a message to send more photos since I wasn't feeling 100% on the bag.

I have this other option and the only thing is it's missing a strap buy depending on how the other post turns out. Could you please also authenticate this for me?also if yoy have general thoughts on no shoulder strap for the large lady dior bag

Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large no strap
Item number: 152505226804
Seller ID: worldd-select-mall
Direct link http://www.ebay.com/itm/152505226804

I have 5 hours on potentially nabbing this -___0


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Averagejoe thanks. I shot the ebay seller a message to send more photos since I wasn't feeling 100% on the bag.
> 
> I have this other option and the only thing is it's missing a strap buy depending on how the other post turns out. Could you please also authenticate this for me?also if yoy have general thoughts on no shoulder strap for the large lady dior bag
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Large no strap
> Item number: 152505226804
> Seller ID: worldd-select-mall
> Direct link http://www.ebay.com/itm/152505226804
> 
> I have 5 hours on potentially nabbing this -___0


Needs pictures of the logo embossings on the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.

You can hand-carry the Lady Dior, and if you would like a strap, then you can purchase one of the sold-separately straps currently from Dior, Fendi, and Louis Vuitton. They can add a lot of colour to an otherwise black bag.


----------



## Tassenliefde

averagejoe said:


> Hi there! Welcome to TPF!
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you so much!
Do you know the name of this model and In what year it was made?
Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Tassenliefde said:


> Thank you so much!
> Do you know the name of this model and In what year it was made?
> Thanks!


This is the Dior St. Germain, and was made in 2006.


----------



## namphan

Pls help me authenticate this dior....tks u all..


----------



## merriboo

Hello!

Would love to get this item authenticated:

Item name: Dior Diorama WOC
Item number: 222475190799
Seller ID: lelain7
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222475190799 

I do understand that she has 2 feedback, and 0%, but I was looking to pick up this exact same item, and if I could at a discount, that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charlie Lyon

Hey, can you please help me authenticate this? 

It is just detailed as Dior vintage...

https://www.depop.com/tiffers7/tiffers7-dior-vintage-handbag-comes-in


----------



## averagejoe

namphan said:


> Pls help me authenticate this dior....tks u all..


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Charlie Lyon said:


> Hey, can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> It is just detailed as Dior vintage...
> 
> https://www.depop.com/tiffers7/tiffers7-dior-vintage-handbag-comes-in


I believe this authentic


----------



## averagejoe

merriboo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would love to get this item authenticated:
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama WOC
> Item number: 222475190799
> Seller ID: lelain7
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222475190799
> 
> I do understand that she has 2 feedback, and 0%, but I was looking to pick up this exact same item, and if I could at a discount, that would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


One detail looks a bit suspicious so I can't tell, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## merriboo

averagejoe said:


> One detail looks a bit suspicious so I can't tell, unfortunately. Sorry.



No problem. Thank you so much!


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so much for your help. It's really a waste of time buying on bay. I'm so disgusted right now with these con artists. Anyway, thnx again, have a wonderful day.


----------



## nute@bag mania

Hello there, could you kindly help me authenticate the beautiful pearlized lady dior bag.
Item ; Lady Dior pearlized grey patent
Seller; Private seller
Seller said, she bought in Feb 2012 at Dior boutique in Singapore. However, the stitches on the top 4 corners, dust bag fabric and the round tag behind charms( round charms back is in lame leather) is different from my rouge patent posted on 11th April. Look forward to hear from you soon. Thank you


----------



## nute@bag mania

Hihi.. additional pictures.. 
Item ; Lady dior pearlised grey patent


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## nute@bag mania

Here is comparison pictures with rouge patent for your Info..
Again , Thank you for your kind attention.


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Here is comparison pictures with rouge patent for your Info..
> Again , Thank you for your kind attention.


The grey bag looks fine to me, although I haven't seen that stitch before. I wonder if it is a repair of the corners of some sort (?).


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> The grey bag looks fine to me, although I haven't seen that stitch before. I wonder if it is a repair of the corners of some sort (?).



Hi, thks for your quick response, will check with seller and update you again. The back charm is supposed to be in lame skin? The wordings is different too.  I am extremely nervous as these days the fake is super good quality recently found the fake web just my neighbor country . http://ec2deals.com/dior/christian-dior-quilted-grey-patent-leather-lady-dior-bag.html?


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Hi, thks for your quick response, will check with seller and update you again. The back charm is supposed to be in lame skin? The wordings is different too.  I am extremely nervous as these days the fake is super good quality recently found the fake web just my neighbor country . http://ec2deals.com/dior/christian-dior-quilted-grey-patent-leather-lady-dior-bag.html?


The back charm is supposed to be in lambskin.

And yes, this website sells fakes.


----------



## PB_bleu

PB_bleu said:


> Thank you very much for your time and expertise! You've made my day. Best.


Hello again!

You kindly authenticated my Grey Lady Dior (17-BO-0122) - p186 of this thread a few days ago. Once again, thank you so very much (phew!).

I do realize that it is akin to locking the barn door after the horse has bolted. However, for my own reference, may I ask you:

1- Handles: 
the handles move easily from side to side, and the charms swing more easily than in a newer bag. It lacks that certain stiffness in side-to-side movement. The bag does show sign of wear and tear (handles, corners)
- Is that due to normal wear or is it specific to bags made in 2012? After a YT video showing how to spot a fake Lady Dior (), that was one point that concerned me about the authenticity.
- Is it normal wear for the inside handle leather to fray in the small space between the line of stitches and the glazed edge of the handles?

2- Bottom -
when looking at the bottom of the bag, I notice that the horizontal stitch line runs parallel to bottom of the bag and is not essentially "right" at the bottom piece like it is in newer bags. In other words, when looking at the bag straight on, the fifth and last row of diamond quilts doesn't end right at the bottom piece but rather at that parallel stitch line. Essentially, it would seem that the bag is slightly wider at the bottom than newer bags.
- Is it specific to that manufacture date (2012) or a potential reason for concern?

3- 3rd party authenticators -
The seller ordered a certificate of authentication on letter head (that cannot be used for paypal or other dispute) from *****************.
A quick search would indicate that their reputation is less than stellar (again, the whole too little too late rookie mistakes), but that could be due to disgruntled customers.
Do you recommend *****************? Are there other third party authenticators you would trust if one needed an authenticity certificate. Lesson learned: I'll come here first in any case!!

Many thanks once more for any additional knowledge you're able to share. 
best,


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> The grey bag looks fine to me, although I haven't seen that stitch before. I wonder if it is a repair of the corners of some sort (?).


Hi hi, Just managed to contact with seller. She confirmed that the bag have never sent to any bag spa and been used only couple of times.
Additional for your info kindly view the ebay listing which have the same stitches as the grey medium stitch. 
Can't wait to hear from you soon. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...138373?hash=item48950a7f05:g:7uwAAOSwYIxX~rPK

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...509707?hash=item3add65588b:g:kOwAAOSwTM5Y0CSB

Warmest regards


----------



## eb_

Hi! Would you mind help me authenticate this Dior bag? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## water_lilies

averagejoe said:


> The serial number should be on the other side of the leather tag inside that says Christian Dior PARIS. At the moment, I believe this bag is more likely fake. Please post more clear photos of the logo because the patent makes it hard to see, and also of the back of the interior tag as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms which is embossed with "Christian Dior".


Hi averagejoe, thanks so much for replying! I didn't post any pictures of the back of the interior tag because there was nothing stamped on it. After your reply, I contacted the Dior boutique where I bought the bag. the SA informed me that the new ones from recent production are made in France and do not have serial numbers. I thought I'd share this bit of info


----------



## averagejoe

PB_bleu said:


> Hello again!
> 
> You kindly authenticated my Grey Lady Dior (17-BO-0122) - p186 of this thread a few days ago. Once again, thank you so very much (phew!).
> 
> I do realize that it is akin to locking the barn door after the horse has bolted. However, for my own reference, may I ask you:
> 
> 1- Handles:
> the handles move easily from side to side, and the charms swing more easily than in a newer bag. It lacks that certain stiffness in side-to-side movement. The bag does show sign of wear and tear (handles, corners)
> - Is that due to normal wear or is it specific to bags made in 2012? After a YT video showing how to spot a fake Lady Dior (), that was one point that concerned me about the authenticity.
> - Is it normal wear for the inside handle leather to fray in the small space between the line of stitches and the glazed edge of the handles?
> 
> 2- Bottom -
> when looking at the bottom of the bag, I notice that the horizontal stitch line runs parallel to bottom of the bag and is not essentially "right" at the bottom piece like it is in newer bags. In other words, when looking at the bag straight on, the fifth and last row of diamond quilts doesn't end right at the bottom piece but rather at that parallel stitch line. Essentially, it would seem that the bag is slightly wider at the bottom than newer bags.
> - Is it specific to that manufacture date (2012) or a potential reason for concern?
> 
> 3- 3rd party authenticators -
> The seller ordered a certificate of authentication on letter head (that cannot be used for paypal or other dispute) from *****************.
> A quick search would indicate that their reputation is less than stellar (again, the whole too little too late rookie mistakes), but that could be due to disgruntled customers.
> Do you recommend *****************? Are there other third party authenticators you would trust if one needed an authenticity certificate. Lesson learned: I'll come here first in any case!!
> 
> Many thanks once more for any additional knowledge you're able to share.
> best,



1) This bag has been used, so of course the handles wouldn't move in a stiff manner. New Lady Diors should have handles that move easily too, because the metal grommet attachment allows for free movement. It would feel incredibly cheap if attachments felt stiff.

2) Lady Dior bags made the year after yours have a completely different side seam. That's why there is a difference.

3) We're authenticating using our experience of the brand. We don't care about these certificates here, as we have witnessed these third party companies make mistakes before time and time again.


----------



## averagejoe

eb_ said:


> Hi! Would you mind help me authenticate this Dior bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671113
> View attachment 3671114
> View attachment 3671116
> View attachment 3671117
> View attachment 3671118
> View attachment 3671119


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Hi hi, Just managed to contact with seller. She confirmed that the bag have never sent to any bag spa and been used only couple of times.
> Additional for your info kindly view the ebay listing which have the same stitches as the grey medium stitch.
> Can't wait to hear from you soon.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...138373?hash=item48950a7f05:g:7uwAAOSwYIxX~rPK
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...509707?hash=item3add65588b:g:kOwAAOSwTM5Y0CSB
> 
> Warmest regards


First one needs more pictures.

I believe the second one is authentic.


----------



## Angel1219

Hi Joe, could you please hlep me authenticate this listing? Thank you in advance!
Item Name: Auth Dior/ Lady Dior Hot Pink /Cross Body Bag Retail $2950
Item Number: 182526892017
Seller ID: 702sk
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182526892017?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: I'm concerned about the stitch count and text font on the "Made In" tag as compared to other allegedly "authentic" bags, same style and color, like here for example: http://www.fashionphile.com/christi...euPIv7I3lPbYonM2jXwNTOtKVo5WCTt-IEaAtO-8P8HAQ


----------



## mniharry

Could you please help me authenticate this item? I've purchased it already, but would like to know if I will need to return it.
Thank You!

Item name: *Authentic Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Clutch Bag 2way Bag Leather 10099863*
Item number: *122440827430*
Seller ID: *brand-works*
Direct URL link: *http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122440827430*


----------



## PB_bleu

averagejoe said:


> 1) This bag has been used, so of course the handles wouldn't move in a stiff manner. New Lady Diors should have handles that move easily too, because the metal grommet attachment allows for free movement. It would feel incredibly cheap if attachments felt stiff.
> 
> 2) Lady Dior bags made the year after yours have a completely different side seam. That's why there is a difference.
> 
> 3) We're authenticating using our experience of the brand. We don't care about these certificates here, as we have witnessed these third party companies make mistakes before time and time again.


Dear AverageJoe,
Thank you very much for your time and expertise. 
With my sincere thanks and regards,


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> First one needs more pictures.
> 
> I believe the second one is authentic.





averagejoe said:


> The grey bag looks fine to me, although I haven't seen that stitch before. I wonder if it is a repair of the corners of some sort (?).



Dear averagejoe, Thks for your reply. I would like to know whether I should grab the grey lady medium bag based on your expert opinion? It bother me with the stitch as you have not seen it before. In other words the ebay authentic large grey stitch has the same stitches with my medium grey . I appreciate for your kind attention and wish to hear from you soon.

Warmest regards


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LWH36

Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Dior WOC? Chain is missing. 
Item name: Unknown
Item number: *RK11987
Seller ID: brand_jfa(25275)
Direct URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232302767493








*


----------



## Youngnguyen

Hi AverageJoe,
Can you help me authenticate this pink lady dior please?Thank you so much!


----------



## Angel1219

Could you also help me with this one Joe?

Item Name: NWT Auth Christian Dior Mini Lady Orange Cannage Quilted Leather Handbag $3100
Item Number: 172595453482
Seller Id: msa2189681
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172595453482
Comment: Seller says bag was purchased from Gilt. I know the tangerine color is from Summer 2012 but not sure if this color was released in the mini with chain.

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

mniharry said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this item? I've purchased it already, but would like to know if I will need to return it.
> Thank You!
> 
> Item name: *Authentic Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Clutch Bag 2way Bag Leather 10099863*
> Item number: *122440827430*
> Seller ID: *brand-works*
> Direct URL link: *http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122440827430*
> View attachment 3671794
> View attachment 3671795
> View attachment 3671796
> View attachment 3671797
> View attachment 3671798


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> Could you also help me with this one Joe?
> 
> Item Name: NWT Auth Christian Dior Mini Lady Orange Cannage Quilted Leather Handbag $3100
> Item Number: 172595453482
> Seller Id: msa2189681
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172595453482
> Comment: Seller says bag was purchased from Gilt. I know the tangerine color is from Summer 2012 but not sure if this color was released in the mini with chain.
> 
> Thank you so much!


That is certainly troubling (this contradiction). I would not bid on this.


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> Can you help me authenticate this pink lady dior please?Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

LWH36 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Dior WOC? Chain is missing.
> Item name: Unknown
> Item number: *RK11987
> Seller ID: brand_jfa(25275)
> Direct URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232302767493
> View attachment 3671961
> View attachment 3671962
> View attachment 3671963
> View attachment 3671964
> View attachment 3671965
> View attachment 3671966
> View attachment 3671967
> *


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Dear averagejoe, Thks for your reply. I would like to know whether I should grab the grey lady medium bag based on your expert opinion? It bother me with the stitch as you have not seen it before. In other words the ebay authentic large grey stitch has the same stitches with my medium grey . I appreciate for your kind attention and wish to hear from you soon.
> 
> Warmest regards


If you doubt it, then maybe you should wait for a different listing. There are other well-priced listings from time to time.


----------



## LWH36

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Youngnguyen

Youngnguyen said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> Can you help me authenticate this pink lady dior please?Thank you so much!





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## mniharry

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank You so much for your speedy reply!
Much appreciated


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> If you doubt it, then maybe you should wait for a different listing. There are other well-priced listings from time to time.





nute@bag mania said:


> Hello there, could you kindly help me authenticate the beautiful pearlized lady dior bag.
> Item ; Lady Dior pearlized grey patent
> Seller; Private seller
> Seller said, she bought in Feb 2012 at Dior boutique in Singapore. However, the stitches on the top 4 corners, dust bag fabric and the round tag behind charms( round charms back is in lame leather) is different from my rouge patent posted on 11th April. Look forward to hear from you soon. Thank you




Thank you for your advice and support again and again. Well, she selling me at USD $1.5k very attractive price I believe based on the mint conditions  will go down to Dior boutique to further assistance regarding of the stitches. crossed fingers.
Kind regards,


----------



## mayaaya

Could you please help me authenticate the Lady Dior bag ? I've purchased it already but not sure if it was worth it. I would greatly appreciate your help 
Item : Lady Dior lather bag
Seller: Private Seller

 I am concerned about the order of the letters and the screws.


----------



## mayaaya

Last picture ! Thank you in advance


----------



## edutital

Dear all,

Please help authenticate this lady dior bag on eBay.

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Red Patent Leather Bag
Item number: 272638959540
Seller ID: maggieyli42
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272638959540?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## chelsgloria

Hello there,

Please help authenticate this lady dior bag on Trendlee.

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Patent Leather Bag
Item number: 02-MA-0069
Seller ID: trendlee
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...wMDlKUIeL%2B399BfvgvI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## averagejoe

mayaaya said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the Lady Dior bag ? I've purchased it already but not sure if it was worth it. I would greatly appreciate your help
> Item : Lady Dior lather bag
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> I am concerned about the order of the letters and the screws.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

chelsgloria said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Please help authenticate this lady dior bag on Trendlee.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Patent Leather Bag
> Item number: 02-MA-0069
> Seller ID: trendlee
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Vintage-Lady-Dior-Handbag-Cannage-Quilt-Patent-Medium-/122452717330?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=aO78%2BMeowMDlKUIeL%2B399BfvgvI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I really appreciate your help!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

edutital said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please help authenticate this lady dior bag on eBay.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Red Patent Leather Bag
> Item number: 272638959540
> Seller ID: maggieyli42
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272638959540?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much for help!


I believe this is fake


----------



## edutital

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much for help! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Dinkydaisy

Dear Joe, 
Appreciate your help greatly to authenticate this. Had purchased this bag some time back from a private seller but am unsure on authenticity. Bag comes with nothing. Thanks in advance. 

Item: Lady Dior Nylon medium size 
Serial: RU 0978


----------



## averagejoe

Dinkydaisy said:


> Dear Joe,
> Appreciate your help greatly to authenticate this. Had purchased this bag some time back from a private seller but am unsure on authenticity. Bag comes with nothing. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Nylon medium size
> Serial: RU 0978


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Dinkydaisy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your speedy reply. Have a good day!


----------



## Youngnguyen

Dear AverageJoe,
Can you help me authenticate these pairs of earrings,please?Thank you so much


----------



## SQ23

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this bag and would you happen to have any other info about what year it might be from?
Item name: Dior limited edition Saddle bag Satin blue and Red
Item number: sorry I can't seem to find this
Seller ID: skyclair
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ch...205936?hash=item2382510ff0:g:WbcAAOSwtfhYoLjY


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> Can you help me authenticate these pairs of earrings,please?Thank you so much


Sorry these are beyond me. Hopefully another PF member can help you out.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this bag and would you happen to have any other info about what year it might be from?
> Item name: Dior limited edition Saddle bag Satin blue and Red
> Item number: sorry I can't seem to find this
> Seller ID: skyclair
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ch...205936?hash=item2382510ff0:g:WbcAAOSwtfhYoLjY


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Youngnguyen

averagejoe said:


> Sorry these are beyond me. Hopefully another PF member can help you out.


Thank you for your fast reply!!!


----------



## dacola5489

Hi! I've recently bought this preowned lady dior and I haven't held a Dior piece IRL  Please authenticate and from what collection is this?   thanks
Item: Lady Dior medium
Seller: private


----------



## dacola5489

Continuation


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

dacola5489 said:


> Hi! I've recently bought this preowned lady dior and I haven't held a Dior piece IRL  Please authenticate and from what collection is this?   thanks
> Item: Lady Dior medium
> Seller: private
> View attachment 3679536
> View attachment 3679537
> View attachment 3679541
> View attachment 3679538
> View attachment 3679539
> 
> View attachment 3679546
> View attachment 3679547
> View attachment 3679548
> View attachment 3679549
> View attachment 3679550


I believe this is fake


----------



## dacola5489

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi.. may I know why? The seller is so insistent that this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dacola5489 said:


> Hi.. may I know why? The seller is so insistent that this is authentic


Sorry we don't disclose why we think a bag is fake on this public forum. We don't want to provide tips to counterfeiters on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## dacola5489

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we don't disclose why we think a bag is fake on this public forum. We don't want to provide tips to counterfeiters on how to improve their fakes.


That's alright.. thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## evelyn1021

Hi Dior experts, can you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag? I am looking to buy it but wanted to make sure that it's authentic. The seller sent me more photos which i have attached below.
Thanks in advance!

Item name: Dior Lady Dior color chocolate
Item link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-handbags-bags-75716
Seller name: EntreCopines


----------



## blablabla1

Hi, just bought this bag for my wife - is it authentic? Thank you very much and greetings from germany


----------



## averagejoe

evelyn1021 said:


> Hi Dior experts, can you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag? I am looking to buy it but wanted to make sure that it's authentic. The seller sent me more photos which i have attached below.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Dior color chocolate
> Item link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-handbags-bags-75716
> Seller name: EntreCopines
> View attachment 3680893
> View attachment 3680894
> View attachment 3680896
> View attachment 3680893
> View attachment 3680894
> View attachment 3680896
> View attachment 3680901


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

blablabla1 said:


> Hi, just bought this bag for my wife - is it authentic? Thank you very much and greetings from germany
> 
> View attachment 3681064
> View attachment 3681065
> View attachment 3681062
> View attachment 3681061
> View attachment 3681060


I believe this is fake


----------



## darkmanx72

post can be deleted...


----------



## chelsgloria

Hello Averagejoe,
Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag. I really appreciate your help!
Item name: Lady dior - medium
Item number: 02-MA-0069
	

		
			
		

		
	



Seller ID: Trendlee


----------



## evelyn1021

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks a lot Joe for the quick response! Great news


----------



## pursetasu

Please help me authenticate 

Item name: Diorama medium
Online reseller name: artlove16
Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/christian-d...t-worksmanship-and-leather-texture-101839998/


----------



## averagejoe

pursetasu said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item name: Diorama medium
> Online reseller name: artlove16
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/christian-d...t-worksmanship-and-leather-texture-101839998/


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## pursetasu

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Hi here are some more photos


----------



## srplowdr

Item name: Lady Dior Embellished Flower Handbag
Item number: 262957649937
Seller ID: kcjp115
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-E...649937?hash=item3d397f5011:g:9uEAAOSwtGlZA2xe


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mia55

Hi, 

Could you please authenticate this one?

Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

pursetasu said:


> Hi here are some more photos


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Thanks so much
> View attachment 3682190
> View attachment 3682191
> View attachment 3682192
> View attachment 3682193
> View attachment 3682194
> View attachment 3682195
> View attachment 3682196
> View attachment 3682197
> View attachment 3682198
> View attachment 3682201


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

srplowdr said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Embellished Flower Handbag
> Item number: 262957649937
> Seller ID: kcjp115
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-E...649937?hash=item3d397f5011:g:9uEAAOSwtGlZA2xe


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so very much. Really really appreciate your help. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements


Hi Joe. I ended up winning the bag and the seller sent me this pic of th date code. Does the code look good?


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Hi Joe. I ended up winning the bag and the seller sent me this pic of th date code. Does the code look good?


Can you please request close-up photos of the interior tag, and also the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms that has the logo stamping?


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> Can you please request close-up photos of the interior tag, and also the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms that has the logo stamping?


Here you go and again thank you sooooo much!


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Here you go and again thank you sooooo much!


I believe this is authentic. You got it for an incredible price too.


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. You got it for an incredible price too.


Ahhhhhhhh jumping up and down with joy! It's like 8 times the price retail


----------



## Annie8912

Hi All.
I want to make my first Dior purchase. I'm hoping to make a saving by buying it second hand instead of directly from the boutique, which i know is risky. Please can you authenticate this Lady Dior Mini. The seller says she disposed of her packing and authenticity cards because she didn't think she would be re-selling it. I've asked her for the serial number and i'm waiting for her to get back to me.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Mini in Red
Item number: 232309499677
Seller ID:Hebeewang
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232309499677?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Annie8912 said:


> Hi All.
> I want to make my first Dior purchase. I'm hoping to make a saving by buying it second hand instead of directly from the boutique, which i know is risky. Please can you authenticate this Lady Dior Mini. The seller says she disposed of her packing and authenticity cards because she didn't think she would be re-selling it. I've asked her for the serial number and i'm waiting for her to get back to me.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Mini in Red
> Item number: 232309499677
> Seller ID:Hebeewang
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232309499677?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Annie8912

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much joe.


----------



## creativeposh

Hi all , please I just purchased this dior python bag from eBay and the seller said it is authentic . Please kindly help me authenticate it . He said I can return it if it is not .


----------



## creativeposh

creativeposh said:


> Hi all , please I just purchased this dior python bag from eBay and the seller said it is authentic . Please kindly help me authenticate it . He said I can return it if it is not .


Please can someone help me with this bag


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## blablabla1

Hi Joe, can you please authenticate this lady dior bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## mia55

Hi,

Can you please take a look at this bag?

Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

creativeposh said:


> Hi all , please I just purchased this dior python bag from eBay and the seller said it is authentic . Please kindly help me authenticate it . He said I can return it if it is not .





creativeposh said:


> Please can someone help me with this bag



There is no need to post multiple messages and send me a PM for an authentication request. We are not always online to authenticate as we have busy lives. We will get to your request when we get the time.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3685361
> View attachment 3685362
> View attachment 3685363
> View attachment 3685364
> View attachment 3685365
> View attachment 3685366
> View attachment 3685367
> View attachment 3685368
> View attachment 3685369
> View attachment 3685370


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

blablabla1 said:


> Hi Joe, can you please authenticate this lady dior bag? Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## katecee94

Hi Joe, could you please authenticate this diorama bag! 

Thanks in advance for your help! X

Item name: Dior Diorama Bag
Item number: 322495299430
Seller ID: uyen2108 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322495299430?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a ton, really appreciate your help.
Can I bother you one more time to know the year of manufacture for these two serial number:
1) 99-MA-0016
2) RU- 0958

Thanks again


----------



## Beal08

Hi all,
Please help me to authenticate this lovely bag Do not have the authenticity card though as the seller said she purchased it from Japan vintage shop.
I had included the photos she sent over. The files are too many thus I've separated into Part 1,2 & 3 for this post.
Item name: Lady Dior Bag (in medium size) with original strap
The serial number stated is: MA 0917
Thank you so much again in advance.


----------



## Beal08

Hi all,
Part 2 for this post for #2938
Item name: Lady Dior Bag (in medium size) with original strap
The serial number stated is: MA 0917
Thank you so much again in advance.


----------



## Beal08

Hi all,
Part 3 for this post for #2938
Item name: Lady Dior Bag (in medium size) with original strap


----------



## creativeposh

Thanks for your response. Really appreciate it .
Am so sorry . I thought the first one did not go through . Noted for next time . 


averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post multiple messages and send me a PM for an authentication request. We are not always online to authenticate as we have busy lives. We will get to your request when we get the time.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Beal08 said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me to authenticate this lovely bag Do not have the authenticity card though as the seller said she purchased it from Japan vintage shop.
> I had included the photos she sent over. The files are too many thus I've separated into Part 1,2 & 3 for this post.
> Item name: Lady Dior Bag (in medium size) with original strap
> The serial number stated is: MA 0917
> Thank you so much again in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3685946
> View attachment 3685940
> View attachment 3685941
> View attachment 3685942
> View attachment 3685943
> View attachment 3685944
> View attachment 3685945
> View attachment 3685946
> View attachment 3685947
> View attachment 3685948
> View attachment 3685949


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

katecee94 said:


> Hi Joe, could you please authenticate this diorama bag!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! X
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Bag
> Item number: 322495299430
> Seller ID: uyen2108
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322495299430?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I would like to see the chain rivets closer up.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Thanks a ton, really appreciate your help.
> Can I bother you one more time to know the year of manufacture for these two serial number:
> 1) 99-MA-0016
> 2) RU- 0958
> 
> Thanks again


2006 and 1998.


----------



## Beal08

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi Joe,
Hugs and thank you so much.
Have a great week ahead!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> 2006 and 1998.



You're amazing. Thanks again


----------



## Doungthip

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag? Also would you mind sharing with me if it is normal that the colour would change after years even without using it. The colour has changed a bit (darker), not sure it can be noticed in the pic (colour is different between the bag and leather near zip and strap). Please help advise and thank you in advance ))

PS. I failed to upload photo individually so please let me know if there is any pic you would want to see a closer look.


----------



## averagejoe

Doungthip said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag? Also would you mind sharing with me if it is normal that the colour would change after years even without using it. The colour has changed a bit (darker), not sure it can be noticed in the pic (colour is different between the bag and leather near zip and strap). Please help advise and thank you in advance ))
> 
> PS. I failed to upload photo individually so please let me know if there is any pic you would want to see a closer look.
> 
> View attachment 3686212
> View attachment 3686213


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Doungthip

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much for your help


----------



## katecee94

Hi Joe, I asked the seller for additional photos, I hope this helps!
Thanks again for your help! 

Item name: Dior Diorama Bag
Item number: 322495299430
Seller ID: uyen2108 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322495299430?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## averagejoe

katecee94 said:


> Hi Joe, I asked the seller for additional photos, I hope this helps!
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Bag
> Item number: 322495299430
> Seller ID: uyen2108
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322495299430?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Beal08

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi Joe,
I've brought the lady Dior bag to the boutique for cleaning & polishing of the hardware but the Dior staff refused. Saying that need the authenticity card/ receipt to prove that it's not a fake
Furthermore, commented that the charms should not be detachable as the current bags can't be detached...
Is it true for vintage lady dior bags that the bag charms are not detachable?
Appreciate your thoughts on this.
I still firmly believe my dior is Authentic
Thank you so much again.


----------



## whitneyle

Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag
Thank you so much for your help!

Item name: Dior Diorama Bag
Item number: 3897457
Seller ID: Windy (Turkey)                                
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-3897457.shtml?


----------



## blablabla1

Hi Joe, can you please help me to authenticate this bag, seller has no Authenticity card....
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Beal08 said:


> Hi Joe,
> I've brought the lady Dior bag to the boutique for cleaning & polishing of the hardware but the Dior staff refused. Saying that need the authenticity card/ receipt to prove that it's not a fake
> Furthermore, commented that the charms should not be detachable as the current bags can't be detached...
> Is it true for vintage lady dior bags that the bag charms are not detachable?
> Appreciate your thoughts on this.
> I still firmly believe my dior is Authentic
> Thank you so much again.


Some older versions are detachable. See this old ad:


----------



## averagejoe

blablabla1 said:


> Hi Joe, can you please help me to authenticate this bag, seller has no Authenticity card....
> Thank you so much for your help


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

whitneyle said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Bag
> Item number: 3897457
> Seller ID: Windy (Turkey)
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-3897457.shtml?


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Beal08

averagejoe said:


> Some older versions are detachable. See this old ad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688933


Hi Joe,
Thanks again I don't think any of the Dior staff are as experienced as you do. Really appreciate it.


----------



## creativeposh

Hi Joe, 
Please kindly help to authenticate this Diorama I just got . 
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

creativeposh said:


> Hi Joe,
> Please kindly help to authenticate this Diorama I just got .
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## creativeposh

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Joe . Really appreciate your quick response


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you help me to identify the model of this bag? Seller says it is from 2014-2015.
Thank you for your help.

Item name: Dior Bag
Item number: 272658628454
Seller ID: 1offpiece
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272658628454?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you help me to identify the model of this bag? Seller says it is from 2014-2015.
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item name: Dior Bag
> Item number: 272658628454
> Seller ID: 1offpiece
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272658628454?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic


----------



## December10

Hi Joe,
Please kindly help to authenticate this Dior Lady I just bought.
Tks a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

December10 said:


> Hi Joe,
> Please kindly help to authenticate this Dior Lady I just bought.
> Tks a lot.


I believe this is authentic. It's really pretty, too.


----------



## December10

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It's really pretty, too.


Tks so much.


----------



## mia55

Hi Joe,

I'll appreciate if you can take a look at this wristlet.

Thanks a ton


----------



## Tinavk

Hi Joe, 
Can you please help me to autentic this bag.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I'll appreciate if you can take a look at this wristlet.
> 
> Thanks a ton
> 
> View attachment 3690207
> 
> View attachment 3690208
> 
> View attachment 3690209
> 
> View attachment 3690210
> 
> View attachment 3690211
> 
> View attachment 3690212


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tinavk said:


> Hi Joe,
> Can you please help me to autentic this bag.
> Thank you for your help.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Tinavk

Thank you! That what I was thinking too.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much. Have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## blablabla1

Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this one? Thank you and have a nice sunday!!


----------



## averagejoe

blablabla1 said:


> Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this one? Thank you and have a nice sunday!!


I believe this is authentic. I hope you get it for a great price!


----------



## nikkich

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you help me to identify the model of this bag? Seller says it is from 2014-2015.
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item name: Dior Bag
> Item number: 272658628454
> Seller ID: 1offpiece
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272658628454?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much! Could you also help me to identify the model name and year of this bag?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

nikkich said:


> Thank you very much! Could you also help me to identify the model name and year of this bag?
> Thank you for your help.


This is the Dior Granville and I believe this version came in 2014.


----------



## blablabla1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I hope you get it for a great price!



Thanks a lot, won the auction for ~1000 USD.
I think this is a great price, despite of missing shoulder strap


----------



## handbegger

Hi there,

I'm new to the forum and hope one of you can help me authenticate two Lady Dior handbags I'm interested in on eBay.  I've done some googling on how to authenticate but it's becoming a bit difficult to know anymore what's real or not.

First bag 
Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Purple Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
Item number:* #232319985101*
Seller ID: wearnotwantnot
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232319985101?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


Second bag
Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Bag Cannage Purple SHW GOOD RK11644
Item number: *#232322771518*
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232322771518?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'm looking for a purple Lady Dior in medium and I like these two but I'm not sure about the first one's authenticity.

Thanks!


----------



## mia55

Hi Joe,

Could you please take a look at this bag?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## mia55

More pics

Thanks 






View attachment 3692772


View attachment 3692773


----------



## averagejoe

handbegger said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and hope one of you can help me authenticate two Lady Dior handbags I'm interested in on eBay.  I've done some googling on how to authenticate but it's becoming a bit difficult to know anymore what's real or not.
> 
> First bag
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Purple Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
> Item number:* #232319985101*
> Seller ID: wearnotwantnot
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232319985101?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
> 
> 
> Second bag
> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Bag Cannage Purple SHW GOOD RK11644
> Item number: *#232322771518*
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232322771518?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I'm looking for a purple Lady Dior in medium and I like these two but I'm not sure about the first one's authenticity.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe both are authentic. The first one has some pictures taken from Yoogi's Closet, so as long as the bag matches the latter pictures, then it is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this bag?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3692764
> 
> View attachment 3692765
> 
> View attachment 3692766
> 
> View attachment 3692767


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


You just made my day. I can't thank you enough for authenticating this bag and all the other bags in the past. You're the best. God bless!


----------



## LIV Scottsdale

I'm the new member of this forum, can you help me to identify this lady Dior please
Thank you


----------



## Janskie

Item name: *Christian Dior Lady Dior Large Lambskin in White (not sure if vintage)*
Item number: *112396409363*
Seller ID:  next-innovation
Direct URL link: 
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ae15b0a2b7568b0927fffff627%7Ciid%3A1#viTabs_0*


----------



## averagejoe

LIV Scottsdale said:


> I'm the new member of this forum, can you help me to identify this lady Dior please
> Thank you


Pictures of the front of the interior tag, and the back of the leather circle bearing the logo "Christian Dior PARIS" are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Item name: *Christian Dior Lady Dior Large Lambskin in White (not sure if vintage)*
> Item number: *112396409363*
> Seller ID:  next-innovation
> Direct URL link:
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Lamb-skin-Hand-Bag-White-32021/112396409363?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=aaf1a7a7209345409b5d786901154569&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=112396409363&_trkparms=pageci%3Ac6a03865-347b-11e7-b33a-74dbd18059e4%7Cparentrq%3Aebc4afae15b0a2b7568b0927fffff627%7Ciid%3A1#viTabs_0*


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LIV Scottsdale

averagejoe said:


> Pictures of the front of the interior tag, and the back of the leather circle bearing the logo "Christian Dior PARIS" are required.


I will post more pictures for you, thanks for your time ☺️


----------



## mizerq

Hi addy, can u verify, if dior bag dont have any code number or holo tag inside the bag, is the bag authentic? Cos the seller claimed some dior bag doesnt have code number


----------



## LIV Scottsdale

More pictures ☺️
Hope these pictures good enough for you guys to spot the identity


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

LIV Scottsdale said:


> More pictures ☺️
> Hope these pictures good enough for you guys to spot the identity


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mizerq said:


> Hi addy, can u verify, if dior bag dont have any code number or holo tag inside the bag, is the bag authentic? Cos the seller claimed some dior bag doesnt have code number


There is no hologram tag in Dior bags. There is usually a date code though. We cannot authenticate without any pictures, though. Please post pictures here.


----------



## LIV Scottsdale

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much Joe I just received this bag on Saturday on sale,and this is the very first Dior bag for me. so happy that knows this bag is authentic . So glad to joined this forum☺️
Have a great day


----------



## snowbubble

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black 
Item number: 292106915536
Seller ID: amlove365
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292106915536


----------



## averagejoe

snowbubble said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black
> Item number: 292106915536
> Seller ID: amlove365
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292106915536


Missing pictures of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## mizerq

Hi addy
Tq for ur reply, ok i only have this picture in my saves cos the owner took bag the bag.there is no card at all, and no date code inside the zippers..pls advice


----------



## snowbubble

averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


Thank you  
Here are the additional photos:


----------



## December10

Hi Joe,

please help me authenticate this Dior Lady. Tks for your time.


----------



## mizerq

Hi, i only have this pic in my saves , there date code inside the bag, owner claims some bag dont have the code, is this true ? Cos what i know is all genuine bag must have date code..tq for the help


----------



## mizerq

There is no date code, sorry for the typing error


----------



## Samlwp

Can someone please help me to authenticate this lady dior?
Thank you so much
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-shoulder-bag-gold-20615342/


----------



## wickensa

Hi, 

Could you please take a look at this bag for me. 

Very much appreciated! 

Item name: Lady Dior 
Online reseller name: ANDREA (United Kingdom) 
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3672882.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Samlwp said:


> Can someone please help me to authenticate this lady dior?
> Thank you so much
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-shoulder-bag-gold-20615342/


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

wickensa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this bag for me.
> 
> Very much appreciated!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: ANDREA (United Kingdom)
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lady-dior-leather-handbag-dior-3672882.shtml


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## mizerq

Hi, this is the recent pictures i can give regarding a diorama bag, only these pics i have in my saves..
Can u help me authenticate this.

Item name: Diorama medium sized grained leather
Reseller name:gorgeoustelawi
Link :http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/preloved-diorama-pinkmedium-040417?search=Diorama


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## girlshusband

Good evening, I´m new here and wanted to ask if you can help me to check this bag. Thank you a lot in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Good evening, I´m new here and wanted to ask if you can help me to check this bag. Thank you a lot in advance!


Photos of the front of the interior tag and back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms needed.


----------



## averagejoe

mizerq said:


> Hi, this is the recent pictures i can give regarding a diorama bag, only these pics i have in my saves..
> Can u help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item name: Diorama medium sized grained leather
> Reseller name:gorgeoustelawi
> Link :http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/preloved-diorama-pinkmedium-040417?search=Diorama


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## snowbubble

snowbubble said:


> Thank you
> Here are the additional photos:


I apologize the photos are so blurry, they were smaller images they turned really big and blurry when I posted them.


----------



## December10

Hi Joe

Please help me authenticate the Dior Lady  I posted in page 200, Tks for your time


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Hi averagejoe, I hope you can help answering my question as i'm going abit nuts trying figure out why this is. I was just playing around with the pearlised lotus LD I bought from Harrods, and I realised that the stamp on the tag is blind rather than in gold, while the O leather that goes with the charm is in gold. I was wondering why this is the case cuz I though the colour of the stamp should match the hardware? I bought this from Harrods myself so I have no doubt this is authentic. But it's just so I know. 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Hi averagejoe, I hope you can help answering my question as i'm going abit nuts trying figure out why this is. I was just playing around with the pearlised lotus LD I bought from Harrods, and I realised that the stamp on the tag is blind rather than in gold, while the O leather that goes with the charm is in gold. I was wondering why this is the case cuz I though the colour of the stamp should match the hardware? I bought this from Harrods myself so I have no doubt this is authentic. But it's just so I know.
> Thanks so much in advance!


These don't always match. You should see the patent ones. The back of the leather circle sometimes is foiled while the inside is stamped.


----------



## averagejoe

snowbubble said:


> Thank you
> Here are the additional photos:


Too blurry to authenticate with.


----------



## averagejoe

December10 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> please help me authenticate this Dior Lady. Tks for your time.


Looks fine to me.


----------



## siiene

Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this Lady Dior. Thanks so much!







View attachment 3696116


----------



## averagejoe

siiene said:


> Hi there! Could you help me authenticate this Lady Dior. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3696109
> View attachment 3696110
> View attachment 3696111
> View attachment 3696112
> View attachment 3696113
> View attachment 3696114
> View attachment 3696115
> View attachment 3696116
> View attachment 3696117
> View attachment 3696118


I believe this is fake


----------



## siiene

Thank you!


----------



## Deereebs

Please help authenticate. 

Item name:Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter Ladies used D1506

Item Number:322500669397 

Seller ID: brand-depot-Japan 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christia...-used-D1506-/322500669397?txnId=1748599492011

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> These don't always match. You should see the patent ones. The back of the leather circle sometimes is foiled while the inside is stamped.


Ah! Thank you averagejoe! What does this subforum do without you!


----------



## AnjNubla

Please help me authenticate this pair of sunglasses, Dior Reflected. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

AnjNubla said:


> Please help me authenticate this pair of sunglasses, Dior Reflected. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3696514
> View attachment 3696515
> View attachment 3696516
> View attachment 3696517
> View attachment 3696518
> View attachment 3696519


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Deereebs said:


> Please help authenticate.
> 
> Item name:Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter Ladies used D1506
> 
> Item Number:322500669397
> 
> Seller ID: brand-depot-Japan
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christia...-used-D1506-/322500669397?txnId=1748599492011
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not sure about this one as the pictures are rather small


----------



## AnjNubla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you very much for your swift reply!

I feel so bad  but I think I can still return this to the seller... I hope so  

If it's not too much to ask, what made you say it's fake?


----------



## averagejoe

AnjNubla said:


> Thank you very much for your swift reply!
> 
> I feel so bad  but I think I can still return this to the seller... I hope so
> 
> If it's not too much to ask, what made you say it's fake?


Sorry we don't disclose the reasons why we believe something is fake on this public forum. 

I hope you can return the sunglasses.


----------



## AnjNubla

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we don't disclose the reasons why we believe something is fake on this public forum.
> 
> I hope you can return the sunglasses.



I understand. Thank you very much. [emoji257]


----------



## Deereebs

View attachment 3696404

	

		
			
		

		
	
 ,

post: 31334561, member: 595438"]Please help authenticate.

Item name:Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter Ladies used D1506

Item Number:322500669397

Seller ID: brand-depot-Japan

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christia...-used-D1506-/322500669397?txnId=1748599492011

Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]


averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one as the pictures are rather small




I uploaded additional pics. Please let me know if these work! I can also just repost the whole thing if it's easier


----------



## averagejoe

Deereebs said:


> View attachment 3696404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> post: 31334561, member: 595438"]Please help authenticate.
> 
> Item name:Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter Ladies used D1506
> 
> Item Number:322500669397
> 
> Seller ID: brand-depot-Japan
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christia...-used-D1506-/322500669397?txnId=1748599492011
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I believe this is authentic


----------



## hp2603

Hi Dior experts,
Please help me authenticate this pre-owned Diorama bag. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

1)
Item name:  Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Hand Bag Black Canvas Leather V03816
Item number:  332217420642
Seller ID:   brand_jfa (25629 )

Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/332217420642?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2)
Items Name:  Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Hand Bag Gray Black Canvas Leather F01289
Itme Number  332221120594
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
Seller ID: brand_jfa (25629 )
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332221120594?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corinafavia

Hi, looking for someone to authenticate a Dior bag for me.  Thanks in advance



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Gin Queen

Hi Guys, Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Christian Dior Shoulder Bag New Lock/Canage Leather White (BF102851)
Seller: E Lady






Thankyou


----------



## snowbubble

averagejoe said:


> Too blurry to authenticate with.


I ended up purchasing it, here are some clearer photos. 
Thank you for your help Joe.


----------



## mia55

Hi Joe,

Can you please take a look at this bag? I have my doubts as the quality seems inferior than my other lady diors. 

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Scarlet 123

Hey, I've already purchased this sunglasses, however I'm not entirely convinced that it's authentic. Can you please help me authenticate this sunglasses?

Item Name: Dior So Real
Item No: 291914491491
Seller: Livernois2212009
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291914491491?_mwBanner=1

Thank you so much for your time! I greatly appreciate it! Have a great day!


----------



## snowbubble

snowbubble said:


> I ended up purchasing it, here are some clearer photos.
> Thank you for your help Joe.


Here is a upright photo of the tag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bren17

Dear Dior authenticator,

First time posting an authentication request on this Lady Dior which I won in Ebay for a really ridiculous price in Brand new condition.
Please help me to confirm if it's as claimed.
Appreciate and TIA.

Item name: Brand New Christian Dior-Lady Handbag! 100% AUTHENTIC

Item Number: 222509769306

Seller ID: reclinqfecnh-1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Brand-Ne...TIC/222509769306?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## evelyn1021

Hi authenticators, could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag? It is from Vestiaire Collective, but i heard that they have made mistakes in authenticity before. So i want to make sure. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Lady Dior in Medium Black in soft leather
Online reseller name: AMELIE
Direct URL link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-noir-4010521.shtml


----------



## lowlow0605

Dear averagejoe, 
please help me authenticate this bag, my biggest concern is that it is written made in italy on the back of the leather circle where dior letters are hanging .


----------



## averagejoe

Gin Queen said:


> Hi Guys, Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Shoulder Bag New Lock/Canage Leather White (BF102851)
> Seller: E Lady
> View attachment 3699596
> View attachment 3699597
> View attachment 3699598
> View attachment 3699599
> 
> 
> Thankyou


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

lowlow0605 said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> please help me authenticate this bag, my biggest concern is that it is written made in italy on the back of the leather circle where dior letters are hanging .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700833
> View attachment 3700840
> View attachment 3700841
> View attachment 3700842
> View attachment 3700843
> View attachment 3700844
> View attachment 3700845


I believe this is authentic. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## averagejoe

evelyn1021 said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag? It is from Vestiaire Collective, but i heard that they have made mistakes in authenticity before. So i want to make sure. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior in Medium Black in soft leather
> Online reseller name: AMELIE
> Direct URL link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-noir-4010521.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bren17 said:


> Dear Dior authenticator,
> 
> First time posting an authentication request on this Lady Dior which I won in Ebay for a really ridiculous price in Brand new condition.
> Please help me to confirm if it's as claimed.
> Appreciate and TIA.
> 
> Item name: Brand New Christian Dior-Lady Handbag! 100% AUTHENTIC
> 
> Item Number: 222509769306
> 
> Seller ID: reclinqfecnh-1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Brand-Ne...TIC/222509769306?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


Please request photos of the back of the interior tag as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## averagejoe

snowbubble said:


> I ended up purchasing it, here are some clearer photos.
> Thank you for your help Joe.
> View attachment 3699692
> View attachment 3699693
> View attachment 3699694
> View attachment 3699695
> View attachment 3699696
> View attachment 3699697
> View attachment 3699698
> View attachment 3699699
> View attachment 3699700
> View attachment 3699701


looks fine to me


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag? I have my doubts as the quality seems inferior than my other lady diors.
> 
> Really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699751
> 
> View attachment 3699752
> 
> View attachment 3699753
> 
> View attachment 3699757
> 
> View attachment 3699758
> View attachment 3699759
> 
> View attachment 3699760
> 
> View attachment 3699761


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Scarlet 123 said:


> View attachment 3699959
> View attachment 3699960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I've already purchased this sunglasses, however I'm not entirely convinced that it's authentic. Can you please help me authenticate this sunglasses?
> 
> Item Name: Dior So Real
> Item No: 291914491491
> Seller: Livernois2212009
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291914491491?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you so much for your time! I greatly appreciate it! Have a great day!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hp2603 said:


> View attachment 3699164
> View attachment 3699165
> View attachment 3699166
> View attachment 3699167
> View attachment 3699168
> View attachment 3699169
> View attachment 3699170
> View attachment 3699171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dior experts,
> Please help me authenticate this pre-owned Diorama bag. Thank you so much for your help!!


One of the details looks a bit different to me. Hopefully another PF member can take a look.


----------



## averagejoe

COACH ADDICT said:


> 1)
> Item name:  Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Hand Bag Black Canvas Leather V03816
> Item number:  332217420642
> Seller ID:   brand_jfa (25629 )
> 
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/332217420642?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2)
> Items Name:  Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Hand Bag Gray Black Canvas Leather F01289
> Itme Number  332221120594
> Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
> Seller ID: brand_jfa (25629 )
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/332221120594?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

corinafavia said:


> Hi, looking for someone to authenticate a Dior bag for me.  Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Cannage-Lady-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Leather-Black-33B124/311860297687?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Please post in the format outlined by post 1 of this thread for future requests,
I believe this bag is authentic


----------



## bren17

averagejoe said:


> Please request photos of the back of the interior tag as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


Thks. Will do that asap.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much for your help  . Have a great day ahead!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Skylo

averagejoe said:


> Please post in the format outlined by post 1 of this thread for future requests,
> I believe this bag is authentic


is this normal?!?! just found my authentic card. and it's blank.


----------



## flamingjune5dwj

Item name:  Christian Dior White Red Leather Quilted Small Cannage Handbag
Item number:  382080660363
Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/382080660363?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi Authenticators! Was wondering about the inner tag on this one ... 
Thank you so much for looking at it!


----------



## averagejoe

Skylo said:


> is this normal?!?! just found my authentic card. and it's blank.


Blank authenticity cards do not indicate anything, although in this case there is something that looks a bit wrong about this card. Please post pictures of your bag following the guidelines in post 1 of this thread for us to authenticate your bag.


----------



## averagejoe

flamingjune5dwj said:


> Item name:  Christian Dior White Red Leather Quilted Small Cannage Handbag
> Item number:  382080660363
> Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/382080660363?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi Authenticators! Was wondering about the inner tag on this one ...
> Thank you so much for looking at it!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## flamingjune5dwj

@averagejoe  Thank you so much for looking at it!  I am not used to seeing inner tags like that on bags so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Skylo

Hi all,
Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag. I really appreciate your help!
Item name Lady dior red patent


----------



## camillejward

Hi! Can someone authenticate this lady dior bag? Thank you!!

Item: christian dior red lamb skin lady dior m cannage handbag gold hw
Item number:382088390161
Seller: yuko0702
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/r57360-Auth-C...3A19ef780015c0a99b925911fcfffff704%7Ciid%3A11


----------



## cheburashka73

Hi Averagejoe, please help me to authenticate this bag,  TIA please excuse me if my pictures too big


----------



## cheburashka73

And please forgive me of my very messy post, where i live very difficult to access PurseForum, so actually i was lucky got posted today or alone open the webpage. Thank you


----------



## hp2603

averagejoe said:


> One of the details looks a bit different to me. Hopefully another PF member can take a look.



I appreciate you taking a look at the bag, Averagejoe. Do you know how I could ask for more help from another PF member? There's not much time left for me to send it back... Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Skylo said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag. I really appreciate your help!
> Item name Lady dior red patent


Do you have a picture of the front of the tag inside the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3702079
> View attachment 3702081
> View attachment 3702082
> View attachment 3702083
> View attachment 3702084
> View attachment 3702085
> View attachment 3702087
> View attachment 3702088
> View attachment 3702089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Averagejoe, please help me to authenticate this bag,  TIA please excuse me if my pictures too big


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hp2603 said:


> I appreciate you taking a look at the bag, Averagejoe. Do you know how I could ask for more help from another PF member? There's not much time left for me to send it back... Thanks so much!


I'll tag @ThisVNchick . She has some Diorama bags. Hopefully she can take a look in time.


----------



## Skylo

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the front of the tag inside the bag?


Oh yea I do have!


----------



## averagejoe

Skylo said:


> Oh yea I do have!


I believe your bag is authentic. The card looked a bit weird but the rest of the bag looks authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Skylo

averagejoe said:


> I believe your bag is authentic. The card looked a bit weird but the rest of the bag looks authentic.


This one is more clear.


----------



## Skylo

averagejoe said:


> I believe your bag is authentic. The card looked a bit weird but the rest of the bag looks authentic.


Thank you so so so so much. Appreciate it!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Skylo

averagejoe said:


> I believe your bag is authentic. The card looked a bit weird but the rest of the bag looks authentic.


This is my first Dior bag.


----------



## cheburashka73

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you Joe!


----------



## hp2603

averagejoe said:


> I'll tag @ThisVNchick . She has some Diorama bags. Hopefully she can take a look in time.



I really appreciate your help, Joe!


----------



## Baqypsy

Hello everybody,

I bought this Mini Lady Dior from a reputable designer items seller Reference Shop from Japan on eBay, end of last year. The original listing is no longer available. I wanted to sell this bag due to some financial problem. I was checking this bag for its serial number but it isn't there under the Made In Italy. So I am questioning its authenticity. Please help me.

Item name:AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Mini 2WAY Hand Bag Hand Bag Navy
Online reseller name:reference-shop
Direct URL link: NA


----------



## laylasmith

hello

this is my first post here, and I must say that I am impressed with the knowledge of our experts ! But having gone through all 205 pages last night, I am no closer to solving the mystery of my bag, so please help

I have already bought it, because I just adore it's almost vulgar colour, and think that it is a great party piece. So it does not really matter financially, but I would like to know anyway. I hope the quality of the photos is ok, I can always send more. I have not cleaned the bag yet, it has some surface scratches etc, however , all the hardware is ok. The leather is gold, very gold, with almost a mirror image, I have never seen one in this colour before, but I know nothing about Dior bags. The lining is also gold, light gold, but not leather. And the two last digits from the number are 86, in case it does not show
Thank you for taking the time to look at it


----------



## averagejoe

Baqypsy said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I bought this Mini Lady Dior from a reputable designer items seller Reference Shop from Japan on eBay, end of last year. The original listing is no longer available. I wanted to sell this bag due to some financial problem. I was checking this bag for its serial number but it isn't there under the Made In Italy. So I am questioning its authenticity. Please help me.
> 
> Item name:AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Mini 2WAY Hand Bag Hand Bag Navy
> Online reseller name:reference-shop
> Direct URL link: NA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

laylasmith said:


> hello
> 
> this is my first post here, and I must say that I am impressed with the knowledge of our experts ! But having gone through all 205 pages last night, I am no closer to solving the mystery of my bag, so please help
> 
> I have already bought it, because I just adore it's almost vulgar colour, and think that it is a great party piece. So it does not really matter financially, but I would like to know anyway. I hope the quality of the photos is ok, I can always send more. I have not cleaned the bag yet, it has some surface scratches etc, however , all the hardware is ok. The leather is gold, very gold, with almost a mirror image, I have never seen one in this colour before, but I know nothing about Dior bags. The lining is also gold, light gold, but not leather. And the two last digits from the number are 86, in case it does not show
> Thank you for taking the time to look at it


I believe this is fake


----------



## laylasmith

thank you for a quick response. I did think that it was a fake,


----------



## najfan

Hi help me authenticate this bag


----------



## Reez

View attachment 3703492
View attachment 3703493
View attachment 3703494
View attachment 3703495
View attachment 3703496
View attachment 3703497
View attachment 3703498
View attachment 3703499
View attachment 3703492
View attachment 3703493
View attachment 3703494
View attachment 3703495
View attachment 3703496
View attachment 3703497
View attachment 3703492
View attachment 3703493
View attachment 3703494
View attachment 3703495
View attachment 3703496
View attachment 3703492
View attachment 3703493
View attachment 3703494

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello!

My first time in the dior forum! Hope you can help me out. I saw 2 pre-owned lady diors this week, and I thought the first was fake because the inside lining is the old one with vintage Dior writing (owner said she had bought it in 2015), but the second one also has same lining and also owner says she bought it in 2012 or 2013. So I thought maybe I got my dior-history info wrong. So here are the photos (one in beige (2015), and one in black (2012-2013) ). These are both from pre-owned local boutique in my country.

I'll post the black now and beige in next post.


Appreciate any help.


----------



## Reez

Here's the photos of the beige one.


----------



## itsbella

Hello! Please help authenticate this dior! Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Reez said:


> View attachment 3703492
> View attachment 3703493
> View attachment 3703494
> View attachment 3703495
> View attachment 3703496
> View attachment 3703497
> View attachment 3703498
> View attachment 3703499
> View attachment 3703492
> View attachment 3703493
> View attachment 3703494
> View attachment 3703495
> View attachment 3703496
> View attachment 3703497
> View attachment 3703492
> View attachment 3703493
> View attachment 3703494
> View attachment 3703495
> View attachment 3703496
> View attachment 3703492
> View attachment 3703493
> View attachment 3703494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My first time in the dior forum! Hope you can help me out. I saw 2 pre-owned lady diors this week, and I thought the first was fake because the inside lining is the old one with vintage Dior writing (owner said she had bought it in 2015), but the second one also has same lining and also owner says she bought it in 2012 or 2013. So I thought maybe I got my dior-history info wrong. So here are the photos (one in beige (2015), and one in black (2012-2013) ). These are both from pre-owned local boutique in my country.
> 
> I'll post the black now and beige in next post.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Reez said:


> Here's the photos of the beige one.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

itsbella said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this dior! Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

najfan said:


> View attachment 3703412
> View attachment 3703413
> View attachment 3703416
> View attachment 3703415
> View attachment 3703413
> View attachment 3703418
> View attachment 3703419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi help me authenticate this bag


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## pompom645

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much.


----------



## pompom645

Also, this one please. Lady Dior 10 GHW Lamb Skin. Appreciate your help.


----------



## averagejoe

pompom645 said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much.


Needs pictures of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms and also of the front of the interior tag with the Dior logo.


----------



## averagejoe

pompom645 said:


> Also, this one please. Lady Dior 10 GHW Lamb Skin. Appreciate your help.


Needs pictures of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms and also of the back of the interior tag with the Made in Spain/Italy stamp.


----------



## pompom645

averagejoe said:


> Needs pictures of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms and also of the front of the interior tag with the Dior logo.



Attached. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## pompom645

averagejoe said:


> Needs pictures of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms and also of the back of the interior tag with the Made in Spain/Italy stamp.



Attached. Thanks so much.


----------



## ThisVNchick

hp2603 said:


> I appreciate you taking a look at the bag, Averagejoe. Do you know how I could ask for more help from another PF member? There's not much time left for me to send it back... Thanks so much!



I agree. There is one thing that bothers me a bit about it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pompom645 said:


> Attached. Thanks so much.



This bag looks good.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pompom645 said:


> Attached. Thank you so much for your help.



This bag look good.


----------



## Jenelle288

Hello everyone is the fake if it says "Made in France"?


----------



## Power123

Hi,
Please help me authenicate this bag.

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302322923802?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
sellers name: laurieseely_0
item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Lambskin Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag Bag

Best Regards 
Power123


----------



## averagejoe

Jenelle288 said:


> Hello everyone is the fake if it says "Made in France"?


Please post pictures of the bag you wish to have authenticated, following the guidelines outlined in post 1 of this thread. We cannot authenticate with just an indication of where the item is made in.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Power123 said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenicate this bag.
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302322923802?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> sellers name: laurieseely_0
> item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Lambskin Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag Bag
> 
> Best Regards
> Power123


Buy it now $500 from a seller with zero feedback? I think it's too good to be true.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag please. Many thanks!

Item name: Diorama Wallet On Chain Fuchsia Red Grain Calfskin Leather, Authentic Dior Bag
Item number: 222508779229
Seller ID: omayma15
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222508779229?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag please. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Diorama Wallet On Chain Fuchsia Red Grain Calfskin Leather, Authentic Dior Bag
> Item number: 222508779229
> Seller ID: omayma15
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222508779229?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## amandachew

Hi, pls help me to authentic this dior, thanks


----------



## Jacquetc

Item Name: vintage lady dior 
Online reseller name: meow.2hluxury
Direct URL: http://carousell.com/p/105509428

Thanks in advance! She said she added the chain for convinience. It didn't come with the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Jacquetc said:


> Item Name: vintage lady dior
> Online reseller name: meow.2hluxury
> Direct URL: http://carousell.com/p/105509428
> 
> Thanks in advance! She said she added the chain for convinience. It didn't come with the bag.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

amandachew said:


> Hi, pls help me to authentic this dior, thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jacquetc

Jacquetc said:


> Item Name: vintage lady dior
> Online reseller name: meow.2hluxury
> Direct URL: http://carousell.com/p/105509428
> 
> Thanks in advance! She said she added the chain for convinience. It didn't come with the bag.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you averagejoe!!!!


----------



## girlshusband

Hello everyone,

can please someone help me with these 3 bags? Thank you a lot.

Item name: Dior Lady Dior Damentasche Lammleder Tragetasche goldene Hardware/Größe Medium
Item number: 162524166263
Seller ID: emeli60
Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dior-Lady-Di...166263?hash=item25d731f877:g:DiUAAOSw42JZIeFV


Item name: Lady Dior Tasche aus schwarzem Lammleder
Item number: 252950939162
Seller ID: anjajako
Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-Ta...939162?hash=item3ae50d061a:g:MqIAAOSwdjNZD2uc


Item name: Christian Dior 'Lady Dior' Medium
Item number: 162528300017
Seller ID: johanvalent-0
Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Di...300017?hash=item25d7710bf1:g:ywcAAOSwtGlZDFMX


----------



## amandachew

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks


----------



## chocobits

Hi guys! I was referred here by the lovely girls from "authenticate this LV". Again, apologies in advance, my 2nd post so far and still getting used to it!
Was wondering if I can get your help to authenticate this item

*Item Name*: Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Lambskin Black Gold Hardware Free Shipping
*Item Number*:004135982
*Seller ID*: Brand_peace
*Link*: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/132197137602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT















Thanks in advance!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!! 

Would someone please be able to authenticate this bag please! 

Item Name: Miss dior pink with silver chain lambskin handbag
Item Number: 182585906468
Seller ID: stuarly2014 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182585906468?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

chocobits said:


> Hi guys! I was referred here by the lovely girls from "authenticate this LV". Again, apologies in advance, my 2nd post so far and still getting used to it!
> Was wondering if I can get your help to authenticate this item
> 
> *Item Name*: Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Lambskin Black Gold Hardware Free Shipping
> *Item Number*:004135982
> *Seller ID*: Brand_peace
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/132197137602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Would someone please be able to authenticate this bag please!
> 
> Item Name: Miss dior pink with silver chain lambskin handbag
> Item Number: 182585906468
> Seller ID: stuarly2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182585906468?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!


I can't confirm for sure because the logo inside has almost completely disappeared, but I believe this bag is very likely authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> can please someone help me with these 3 bags? Thank you a lot.
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Dior Damentasche Lammleder Tragetasche goldene Hardware/Größe Medium
> Item number: 162524166263
> Seller ID: emeli60
> Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dior-Lady-Di...166263?hash=item25d731f877:g:DiUAAOSw42JZIeFV
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Tasche aus schwarzem Lammleder
> Item number: 252950939162
> Seller ID: anjajako
> Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-Ta...939162?hash=item3ae50d061a:g:MqIAAOSwdjNZD2uc
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior 'Lady Dior' Medium
> Item number: 162528300017
> Seller ID: johanvalent-0
> Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Di...300017?hash=item25d7710bf1:g:ywcAAOSwtGlZDFMX


I believe the first two are fake. The last one needs more pictures (please read post 1).


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I can't confirm for sure because the logo inside has almost completely disappeared, but I believe this bag is very likely authentic.


Thank you again averagejoe!


----------



## JadedJae

Hi averagejoe and other Dior experts,

Would greatly appreciate some help in authenticating the following Dior bag, I've just purchased it from Japan and as the site does not include clear pics of the bag, I've taken a few pics of the actual bag (no authentication card included) - please let me know if any additional pics are needed!

Item name: Lady Dior Nylon Square Tote
Item number: 4014988
Seller name: SMAOKU Official Shop
URL: https://sg.smaoku.com/item-4014988/

Additional pics:










Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

JadedJae said:


> Hi averagejoe and other Dior experts,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate some help in authenticating the following Dior bag, I've just purchased it from Japan and as the site does not include clear pics of the bag, I've taken a few pics of the actual bag (no authentication card included) - please let me know if any additional pics are needed!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Nylon Square Tote
> Item number: 4014988
> Seller name: SMAOKU Official Shop
> URL: https://sg.smaoku.com/item-4014988/
> 
> Additional pics:
> View attachment 3713461
> View attachment 3713462
> View attachment 3713463
> View attachment 3713464
> View attachment 3713470
> View attachment 3713471
> View attachment 3713472
> View attachment 3713473
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## JadedJae

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi averagejoe,

Thanks so much for the prompt help! Would you happen to know roughly when this model was released? 

Noticed that the more recent cannage model has nylon handles instead of the high gloss (leather/pvc? Not sure of the material) handles per on this bag, and the quilted squares are alot smaller in size. Was just wondering, no worries if otherwise 

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

JadedJae said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Thanks so much for the prompt help! Would you happen to know roughly when this model was released?
> 
> Noticed that the more recent cannage model has nylon handles instead of the high gloss (leather/pvc? Not sure of the material) handles per on this bag, and the quilted squares are alot smaller in size. Was just wondering, no worries if otherwise
> 
> Thanks again!


This was released in 2003


----------



## nami747

Hi Dior experts,

This is my first Dior purchase and I would greatly appreciate it if you can let me know if it is authentic.  Please let me know if there are any additional pictures you may need.  Thank you so much for all your help.

Item name: Christian Dior Black Quilted Lambskin Leather Crossbody Bag  (New Lock)
Item number: 132196587478
Seller ID: ourstuff4u2
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...zsJzp36WZxynhdAM%2FXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

nami747 said:


> Hi Dior experts,
> 
> This is my first Dior purchase and I would greatly appreciate it if you can let me know if it is authentic.  Please let me know if there are any additional pictures you may need.  Thank you so much for all your help.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Black Quilted Lambskin Leather Crossbody Bag  (New Lock)
> Item number: 132196587478
> Seller ID: ourstuff4u2
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Black-Quiled-Lambskin-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/132196587478?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Q8dG0XKAzsJzp36WZxynhdAM%2FXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nami747

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for the lightening fast response averagejoe! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## JadedJae

averagejoe said:


> This was released in 2003



Awesome, thanks SO much for your help averagejoe! [emoji255]


----------



## bell0279

Hello could this bag please be authenticated! Thank you so much for your expertise!

Item Name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Handbag Black Leather Vintage GHW V11789

Item Number: 332243730586

Seller ID:Brand_jfa

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332243730586 

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

bell0279 said:


> Hello could this bag please be authenticated! Thank you so much for your expertise!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Handbag Black Leather Vintage GHW V11789
> 
> Item Number: 332243730586
> 
> Seller ID:Brand_jfa
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332243730586
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Vickylee520

Hi there Dior experts,
I am new to the forum and recently got my first LadyDior through Reebonz. It's pre-owned but looks "flawless" (w/ some protective cover)
Would someone please help to authenticate this bag? Please let me know if there are any additional pictures you may need. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate this Dior for me?

Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Beige Woven Avenue Tote Bag - Beige Color

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...181370?hash=item1c875e30fa:g:9NcAAOSw7XBY8Sgk

Item number: 122530181370

Seller: angelex2002

Thank you in advance


----------



## Janskie

Item: vintage patent large lady dior
Ebay Link: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/292128698212

Does all vintage dior have the leather with the D I O R charm? I got this from fashionphile and I didn't realize it didn't have it


----------



## sosom77

can you please help me with this one
item:
christian dior bag Mini Lady Dior

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-dior-bag-Mini-Lady-Dior-/182603057814?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Vickylee520 said:


> Hi there Dior experts,
> I am new to the forum and recently got my first LadyDior through Reebonz. It's pre-owned but looks "flawless" (w/ some protective cover)
> Would someone please help to authenticate this bag? Please let me know if there are any additional pictures you may need. Thanks so much!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Dior for me?
> 
> Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Beige Woven Avenue Tote Bag - Beige Color
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...181370?hash=item1c875e30fa:g:9NcAAOSw7XBY8Sgk
> 
> Item number: 122530181370
> 
> Seller: angelex2002
> 
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Item: vintage patent large lady dior
> Ebay Link: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/292128698212
> 
> Does all vintage dior have the leather with the D I O R charm? I got this from fashionphile and I didn't realize it didn't have it


I believe this is authentic. It's supposed to have the leather circle but it may have been damaged and/or removed.


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It's supposed to have the leather circle but it may have been damaged and/or removed.


Thanks average Joe. Now the only problem is to deal  with the vintage or mothball smell


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Thanks average Joe. Now the only problem is to deal  with the vintage or mothball smell


Oh. Hmm...you can air out the bag over a few weeks, so store it in an open space in your place that doesn't get sunlight and isn't moist/humid. It may lessen the smell. fterwards, store your bag in a big garbage bag-sized plastic bag with a scented laundry dryer sheet. It can allot the pleasant smell of the dryer sheet to permeate the bag. It works for items with smoke smell too.


----------



## nanads

Hello  can someone please help me authenticate this diorama croisiere wallet? I found this from an instagram seller.

Item name: Diorama Croisiere Wallet on Chain in Grey Grained Leather with SHW.

Online reseller name (on instagram): @bundle_thebrand

Would really appreciate your kind help  Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

nanads said:


> Hello  can someone please help me authenticate this diorama croisiere wallet? I found this from an instagram seller.
> 
> Item name: Diorama Croisiere Wallet on Chain in Grey Grained Leather with SHW.
> 
> Online reseller name (on instagram): @bundle_thebrand
> 
> Would really appreciate your kind help  Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nanads

Thank you so much AJ. You've made my day!


----------



## Vickylee520

e


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much AJ! I can have a good night sleep now. Wondering what's the market value of this bag, I got it from a sale for $2600.


----------



## averagejoe

Vickylee520 said:


> e
> 
> Thanks so much AJ! I can have a good night sleep now. Wondering what's the market value of this bag, I got it from a sale for $2600.


The market value is considerably higher. The bag is over $4400 USD (I think it's higher than that now. I haven't checked in a while). For its condition, this price is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Vickylee520

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic





averagejoe said:


> The market value is considerably higher. The bag is over $4400 USD (I think it's higher than that now. I haven't checked in a while). For its condition, this price is absolutely amazing!


Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## Vickylee520

Please help me authenticate this bag as well. Thank you!
Item name: Pre-owned CHRISTIAN DIOR Blue Patent Cannage Large Lady Dior
Item number:112414722932
Seller ID:zynivy2011
Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Blue-Patent-Cannage-Large-Lady-Dior-/112414722932?hash=item1a2c708b74:gV4AAOSwDiBZNFnP


----------



## averagejoe

Vickylee520 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag as well. Thank you!
> Item name: Pre-owned CHRISTIAN DIOR Blue Patent Cannage Large Lady Dior
> Item number:112414722932
> Seller ID:zynivy2011
> Direct URL link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Blue-Patent-Cannage-Large-Lady-Dior-/112414722932?hash=item1a2c708b74:gV4AAOSwDiBZNFnP


Close-up pictures of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms are needed.


----------



## SCI

Hi there... can someone authenticate this mini black patent lady Dior bag ... I got this from a personal shopper... but something seem different from my miss Dior promenade black patent... it doesn't have that's strong leather smell, And I did see some glue on the opening flap which I clean it already... 
thank you


----------



## SCI

More details pic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## SCI

Continued 







Dust bag 


Thank you so much again


----------



## MaryMaryAnn

Hello can you please authenticate this Dior bag for me please I need help 
Item name: Vintage Christian Dior black leather chain clutch bag with golden logo motif.
Online reseller name: eNdApPi
Direct URL link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...in-clutch-bag-golden-logo-motif/id-v_2764153/


----------



## averagejoe

SCI said:


> Continued
> View attachment 3720544
> 
> View attachment 3720545
> 
> View attachment 3720546
> 
> 
> Dust bag
> View attachment 3720547
> 
> Thank you so much again


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MaryMaryAnn said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this Dior bag for me please I need help
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior black leather chain clutch bag with golden logo motif.
> Online reseller name: eNdApPi
> Direct URL link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...in-clutch-bag-golden-logo-motif/id-v_2764153/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SCI

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thx a lot ... u make my day...


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please!

Item Name: Lady Dior Bag Mini Size In Baby Blue Color
Item Number: 122535642533
Seller: trali2
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122535642533?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you!


----------



## Johnrene19

Hi can you please help me authenticate this Dior Diorama Bag. it would be very much appreciated.

Item name:SILVER CHRISTIAN DIOR DIORAMA CHAIN BAG MEDIUM
Item number: 182585123830
Seller ID: heygirl1982
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182585123830?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much. hope to hear from you.


----------



## SQ23

Hello, would you mind authenticating these shoes?  Is Reebonz a reliable reseller?  I have read mixed reviews on a TPF thread.
Item name: Pre-Owned Christian Dior Point Toe Pumps 
Seller:  Reebonz
URL: https://www.reebonz.com/us/dior/shoes/pre-owned-christian-dior-point-toe-pumps-1420508
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could anyone please help me authenticate it, thanks in advance!
Item nameior Authentic White Trifold Wallet
Item number:162544433159
Seller ID:jiayuahuan-1
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162544433159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Bag Mini Size In Baby Blue Color
> Item Number: 122535642533
> Seller: trali2
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122535642533?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Johnrene19 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this Dior Diorama Bag. it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Item name:SILVER CHRISTIAN DIOR DIORAMA CHAIN BAG MEDIUM
> Item number: 182585123830
> Seller ID: heygirl1982
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182585123830?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much. hope to hear from you.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello, would you mind authenticating these shoes?  Is Reebonz a reliable reseller?  I have read mixed reviews on a TPF thread.
> Item name: Pre-Owned Christian Dior Point Toe Pumps
> Seller:  Reebonz
> URL: https://www.reebonz.com/us/dior/shoes/pre-owned-christian-dior-point-toe-pumps-1420508
> Many thanks in advance!


I believe these are authentic. 

I would judge any re-seller on a case--by-case basis.


----------



## averagejoe

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could anyone please help me authenticate it, thanks in advance!
> Item nameior Authentic White Trifold Wallet
> Item number:162544433159
> Seller ID:jiayuahuan-1
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162544433159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Picture of logo embossing needed.


----------



## Johnrene19

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you very very much for your help. Saved me the hassle. [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## creativeposh

Hi @averagejoe , 
Please can you kindly help me authenticate this Dior bag . The seller just accepted my offer and would like to know if it is authentic before I pay . Was just about to post it and did not know she was going to accept the offer like that .  Thank you

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122536157320


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

creativeposh said:


> Hi @averagejoe ,
> Please can you kindly help me authenticate this Dior bag . The seller just accepted my offer and would like to know if it is authentic before I pay . Was just about to post it and did not know she was going to accept the offer like that .  Thank you
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122536157320


Pleas post in the format outlined in post 1 in the future. Also, it's missing photos of important details (please see post 1 for photo requirements).


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item name: Not known
Online reseller name: Found in house
Direct URL link: Not available

I found this bag cleaning out the closets in my family home.  No idea where it came from or if it is authentic.   Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

CharmyPoo said:


> Item name: Not known
> Online reseller name: Found in house
> Direct URL link: Not available
> 
> I found this bag cleaning out the closets in my family home.  No idea where it came from or if it is authentic.   Thanks so much in advance for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3726669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726670
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726676
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726677


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## CharmyPoo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## m.kaz

hi averagejoe, recently bought this from japan. and need to check if its authentic, i brought it to dior in kl and they said its not authentic as its not the same as the one in boutique now (back charm tag doesnt have a written made in italy on current bag), thanks in advance


----------



## CanPan

Hello, interested in purchasing first Dior bag. Could you please help me authenticate? I would greatly appreciate it!
Item name: Lady Dior Leather Cannage
Item number: 252955415770
Seller ID: juliyaalexandrovich
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-l...415770?hash=item3ae55154da:g:2joAAOSw8lpZJWeE


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> hi averagejoe, recently bought this from japan. and need to check if its authentic, i brought it to dior in kl and they said its not authentic as its not the same as the one in boutique now (back charm tag doesnt have a written made in italy on current bag), thanks in advance


I believe this bag IS authentic. 

This is from 2010. Of course the bag has had several small modifications since. This is actually a seasonal version with a messenger strap. Enjoy your authentic Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

CanPan said:


> Hello, interested in purchasing first Dior bag. Could you please help me authenticate? I would greatly appreciate it!
> Item name: Lady Dior Leather Cannage
> Item number: 252955415770
> Seller ID: juliyaalexandrovich
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-l...415770?hash=item3ae55154da:g:2joAAOSw8lpZJWeE


Needs a photo of the front of the interior tag, and the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag IS authentic.
> 
> This is from 2010. Of course the bag has had several small modifications since. This is actually a seasonal version with a messenger strap. Enjoy your authentic Dior.


thank you so much! yes i thought at least that shouldnt be the reason as ive seen many that u have authenticated that has the same label as this one. and it was so hard to find info on this military strap lady dior as it was seasonal!thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> thank you so much! yes i thought at least that shouldnt be the reason as ive seen many that u have authenticated that has the same label as this one. and it was so hard to find info on this military strap lady dior as it was seasonal!thank you!


I'm not sure why an SA would try to authenticate your bag (as they aren't supposed to). I doubt the SA has worked for over 7 years for the brand (which is the age of your Lady Dior), as many SAs tend to change brands/jobs after a few years. So she/he won't be able to recognize older pieces anyway.


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure why an SA would try to authenticate your bag (as they aren't supposed to). I doubt the SA has worked for over 7 years for the brand (which is the age of your Lady Dior), as many SAs tend to change brands/jobs after a few years. So she/he won't be able to recognize older pieces anyway.


thank you so much. this definitely gave me my piece of mind! glad to have a legit site that does this for us who couldnt afford a brand new. thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> thank you so much. this definitely gave me my piece of mind! glad to have a legit site that does this for us who couldnt afford a brand new. thank you!!


My pleasure!


----------



## indiglow

If someone could please help me. Thank you!!

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR BURGUNDY CARD CASE LOGO PATENT LEATHER CANDY APPLE SHINY WALLET
Item number: 222517008280
Seller ID: prendo-vintage
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222517008280?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## averagejoe

indiglow said:


> If someone could please help me. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR BURGUNDY CARD CASE LOGO PATENT LEATHER CANDY APPLE SHINY WALLET
> Item number: 222517008280
> Seller ID: prendo-vintage
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222517008280?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I believe this is authentic


----------



## creativeposh

averagejoe said:


> Pleas post in the format outlined in post 1 in the future. Also, it's missing photos of important details (please see post 1 for photo requirements).


Thanks for your reply @averagejoe . Sorry about the format I used .  I have received the bag now and have taken some pictures  again . Please kindly help me check . Thank you for your help always


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kwlovegh

averagejoe said:


> Picture of logo embossing needed.


Thanks and the logo picture have been attached.


----------



## HH1

Hello, 

May I please have some help authenticating the following please? 

Item 1: 
Item name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY GRAY PATENT LEATHER SILVER HW MEDIUM TOTE BAG 5 QUILTS
Item number:eBay item number:172669249598
Seller ID: melouie328
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...249598?hash=item2833e3a83e:g:KkoAAOSwDiBZE3qX

Item 2: 
Item name: Dior Bag
Item Number: None
Seller ID: alva6
Direct URL: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Bag-58e1d6429c6fcff3130b2d0a

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

creativeposh said:


> Thanks for your reply @averagejoe . Sorry about the format I used .  I have received the bag now and have taken some pictures  again . Please kindly help me check . Thank you for your help always


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kwlovegh said:


> Thanks and the logo picture have been attached.


Photos are far too small. Can't see any details in them.


----------



## averagejoe

HH1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please have some help authenticating the following please?
> 
> Item 1:
> Item name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY GRAY PATENT LEATHER SILVER HW MEDIUM TOTE BAG 5 QUILTS
> Item number:eBay item number:172669249598
> Seller ID: melouie328
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...249598?hash=item2833e3a83e:g:KkoAAOSwDiBZE3qX
> 
> Item 2:
> Item name: Dior Bag
> Item Number: None
> Seller ID: alva6
> Direct URL: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Bag-58e1d6429c6fcff3130b2d0a
> 
> Thank you


I believe both are authentic.


----------



## HH1

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic.



Thank you very much for your prompt reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## creativeposh

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you ever so much .


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Hello! 

Bought these sunnies from shadestation.co.uk, they also have a store in the UK so I suppose they must be authentic. However there's something that bothers me: the space between "DiorSplit1" and the screw (last picture or one before) is too big IMO .. most of the glasses I see have a smaller space. I was even at the Dior store and the ladies said the glasses are fine even though theirs also have a smaller space, but I still have doubts [emoji21]

http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/LOUISMEETSMAC/library/split

TIA


----------



## Rottarina

hello could you help me to authenticate this bag want to buy it but seller do not have any card 

Item name: Dior Bar bag
Item Number: None
Direct URL https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_christian_dior_bar_original_897520143


----------



## averagejoe

Rottarina said:


> hello could you help me to authenticate this bag want to buy it but seller do not have any card
> 
> Item name: Dior Bar bag
> Item Number: None
> Direct URL https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_christian_dior_bar_original_897520143


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pinkfoxxy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Bought these sunnies from shadestation.co.uk, they also have a store in the UK so I suppose they must be authentic. However there's something that bothers me: the space between "DiorSplit1" and the screw (last picture or one before) is too big IMO .. most of the glasses I see have a smaller space. I was even at the Dior store and the ladies said the glasses are fine even though theirs also have a smaller space, but I still have doubts [emoji21]
> 
> http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/LOUISMEETSMAC/library/split
> 
> TIA


Looks fine to me as well.


----------



## bunnymeee

Hello fellow Dior Addicts,

Can anyone help with authenticating this bag?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...christian-dior-diorissimo-canvas-handle-bag-5

Did Dior ever even make a bag like this? Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## pinkfoxxy

averagejoe said:


> Looks fine to me as well.



Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bunnymeee said:


> Hello fellow Dior Addicts,
> 
> Can anyone help with authenticating this bag?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...christian-dior-diorissimo-canvas-handle-bag-5
> 
> Did Dior ever even make a bag like this? Thank you so much for any help!


Dior did make a bag in this style, but there are not enough details in the pictures to authenticate with. Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me please. 

Item Name: Mini "LADY DIOR" Bag in White Lambskin
Item Number: 322554214698
Seller: 7616603josh
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-LADY...214698?hash=item4b19bab92a:g:Dl4AAOSwceNZQP94

Item Name: Mini Lady Dior bag
Item Number: 232345518373
Seller: laurabp92
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Lady-Dior-bag-/232345518373?hash=item3618df4125:g:CiQAAOSwfpVZIzNQ

Many thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me please.
> 
> Item Name: Mini "LADY DIOR" Bag in White Lambskin
> Item Number: 322554214698
> Seller: 7616603josh
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-LADY...214698?hash=item4b19bab92a:g:Dl4AAOSwceNZQP94
> 
> Item Name: Mini Lady Dior bag
> Item Number: 232345518373
> Seller: laurabp92
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Lady-Dior-bag-/232345518373?hash=item3618df4125:g:CiQAAOSwfpVZIzNQ
> 
> Many thanks!


There aren't enough pictures for the first auction but I believe it's likely fake.

I believe the second one (pink) is authentic.


----------



## girlshusband

Hello averagejoe, can you please help me with this bag:

Item name: Lady Dior, schwarz
Item number: 272721192370
Seller: boris751
Direct URL: http://www.ebay.de/itm/272721192370


Thanks a lot and have a nice weekend!


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hello averagejoe, can you please help me with this bag:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior, schwarz
> Item number: 272721192370
> Seller: boris751
> Direct URL: http://www.ebay.de/itm/272721192370
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot and have a nice weekend!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> There aren't enough pictures for the first auction but I believe it's likely fake.
> 
> I believe the second one (pink) is authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi everyone,

Its been a while, but i am addicted Dior again, and 

I am think to buy this bag, anyone please help me to authenticate this? Thank heaps in advance.


----------



## hluu0890

Hi everyone
I am planning to buy this lady dior from a person i know off. But not sure if it authentic or not
Please help me authenticate this bag. 
Thank a lot


----------



## gracenguyen

Hi Averagejoe,


Couldnt edit my post so I post more picture here.
I think its fake from the ring, but I am not master on this so can u please have a look? I post more pic of it.

Thank u so much


----------



## averagejoe

gracenguyen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Its been a while, but i am addicted Dior again, and
> 
> I am think to buy this bag, anyone please help me to authenticate this? Thank heaps in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hluu0890 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am planning to buy this lady dior from a person i know off. But not sure if it authentic or not
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Thank a lot


Not sure about this one, sorry. The foiled logo looks a bit smudged so it's hard to tell.


----------



## hluu0890

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry. The foiled logo looks a bit smudged so it's hard to tell.


Thanks averagejoe. 
Do you know where i can get it authenticate?
She said 100% is authentic it was from 2011 collection 
And the bag got a lot beat up. I am not sure if it worth it to buy or not


----------



## averagejoe

hluu0890 said:


> Thanks averagejoe.
> Do you know where i can get it authenticate?
> She said 100% is authentic it was from 2011 collection
> And the bag got a lot beat up. I am not sure if it worth it to buy or not


Unfortunately I cannot tell because of the way the logo is embossed. It looks quite beat up. I personally wouldn't buy it.


----------



## ferrero

Hello everyone,
I am new with dior. Could anyone give me a favour to authenticate this LD bag? Thanks you so much in advance.
Name of bag: lady dior black cannage
Seller: partage-entrecopiness
Link:
https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-handbags-bags-77991

Best regards,
Ferrero


----------



## averagejoe

ferrero said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new with dior. Could anyone give me a favour to authenticate this LD bag? Thanks you so much in advance.
> Name of bag: lady dior black cannage
> Seller: partage-entrecopiness
> Link:
> https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-handbags-bags-77991
> 
> Best regards,
> Ferrero


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ferrero

Thanks a lot averagejoe.. I really appreciate it.
Regards,
Ferrero


----------



## Rachel24

Hi,

Please could I have your help in authenticating this? 

Seller: sothywilson
Item: SMALL CHRISTIAN DIOR LEATHER BAG IN EXCELLENT CONDITION 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142422086682

Tia


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Rachel24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could I have your help in authenticating this?
> 
> Seller: sothywilson
> Item: SMALL CHRISTIAN DIOR LEATHER BAG IN EXCELLENT CONDITION
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142422086682
> 
> Tia


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Rachel24

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## chelsgloria

Dear authenticator,
Could you please help me authenticate this lady dior mini bag? I have this bag on hand so I'll add more detailed pics in this post as well! Thanks tons!

Seller: cjzcollection
Item:  *MINT / Authentic Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior in Black Monogram*

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Authen...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Best,
Chels


----------



## averagejoe

chelsgloria said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Could you please help me authenticate this lady dior mini bag? I have this bag on hand so I'll add more detailed pics in this post as well! Thanks tons!
> 
> Seller: cjzcollection
> Item:  *MINT / Authentic Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior in Black Monogram*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Authentic-Christian-Dior-Mini-Lady-Dior-in-Black-Monogram/282514575808?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Chels


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## girlshusband

So hard to find an authentic one  Can you please check this one? Thank you very much and have a nice day


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> So hard to find an authentic one  Can you please check this one? Thank you very much and have a nice day


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Kine Sofie

Hi there I'm looking to purchase my verey first Dior bag and I'm wondering if you'd be so kind and authenticate it for me. I'm buying this from a private seller and she claims the bag is from May, 2007. The bag does not come with a strap and the seller says they didn't come with straps until after 2007. Is this true? I'm sorry I don't have a link or item no, but I do have photos that the seller sent me. 

Item name:Lady Dior medium
Seller ID: Private seller. 

Any feedback is very much appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

Kine Sofie said:


> Hi there I'm looking to purchase my verey first Dior bag and I'm wondering if you'd be so kind and authenticate it for me. I'm buying this from a private seller and she claims the bag is from May, 2007. The bag does not come with a strap and the seller says they didn't come with straps until after 2007. Is this true? I'm sorry I don't have a link or item no, but I do have photos that the seller sent me.
> 
> Item name:Lady Dior medium
> Seller ID: Private seller.
> 
> Any feedback is very much appreciated


The Lady Dior has always come with a detachable strap. The seller made that up.

As for the bag in the pictures, I believe it is authentic, but the bag was produced in 2005, not 2007. Something's fishy here.


----------



## Kine Sofie

averagejoe said:


> The Lady Dior has always come with a detachable strap. The seller made that up.
> 
> As for the bag in the pictures, I believe it is authentic, but the bag was produced in 2005, not 2007. Something's fishy here.



Thank you so much for your quick reply So appreciated!!!  The bag has had two owners so I'm considering giving the seller the benefit of the doubt here that she might just remember the date wrong, and also not have too much knowledge about the strap since she didn't buy it from the store herself.


----------



## averagejoe

Kine Sofie said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply So appreciated!!!  The bag has had two owners so I'm considering giving the seller the benefit of the doubt here that she might just remember the date wrong, and also not have too much knowledge about the strap since she didn't buy it from the store herself.


I rather that she said she didn't know. It's better than making stuff up based on misinformation.


----------



## flamingjune5dwj

Item name: Lady Dior
Reseller name: N/A
Direct URL link: N/A
Was wondering about this one, someone I know is moving and selling many bags.  If this is real I thought I would give it a new home. If it is authentic, does anyone think that spot might be fixed in the last photo? Thank you so much for looking at it!!


----------



## averagejoe

flamingjune5dwj said:


> Item name: Lady Dior
> Reseller name: N/A
> Direct URL link: N/A
> Was wondering about this one, someone I know is moving and selling many bags.  If this is real I thought I would give it a new home. If it is authentic, does anyone think that spot might be fixed in the last photo? Thank you so much for looking at it!!


I believe this is authentic. I don't know if that spot can be successfully redyed as it is rather dark. It may take several layers of dye which may change the texture of the leather.


----------



## cestlisa

Dear authenticators,
Could you please kindly share your thoughts on this mini miss Dior? Thank you very much.
Item name: mini miss Dior
Reseller name: MIRIAM
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-miss-dior-dior-clutch-bag-4151185.shtml
Is mini miss Dior not in production anymore? Haven't really seen the bag around in some time. Thank you


----------



## serenityneow

Hi averagejoe, I'd really appreciate your help with this red number.  TIA!

Item: 2017 Diorama red calfskin wallet on chain
Reseller: maryloubyer-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Dior-D...749548?hash=item3f806fca2c:g:rvkAAOSw~XpZUnUV


----------



## PinkTulip

I'm going Dior crazy---this time I'm going old school. Averagejoe, could you authenticate this bag for me, please?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/292154091811?ul_noapp=true
Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Daria5992

Dear Dior experts!

Could you please authenticate this vintage Dior bag?

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Logos Hand Bag PVC Leather Brown Made In France
Seller: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.pl/itm/311886707788


----------



## mizerq

Dear averagejoe,

Please help me authenticate this dior bag
Ive posted on the last thread, really need your help

Item name: diorama 
Online reseller name: gorgeoustelawi

Tq and much appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

mizerq said:


> View attachment 3747976
> View attachment 3747977
> View attachment 3747978
> View attachment 3747979
> View attachment 3747980
> View attachment 3747981
> View attachment 3747982
> View attachment 3747983
> View attachment 3747984
> View attachment 3747985
> 
> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior bag
> Ive posted on the last thread, really need your help
> 
> Item name: diorama
> Online reseller name: gorgeoustelawi
> 
> Tq and much appreciated


Sorry not sure about this one. I would like to see more details like the authenticity card, the date code, a close-up of the Dior logo embossing on the back, the chain rivets, and also the lock on the back of the flap.


----------



## averagejoe

Daria5992 said:


> Dear Dior experts!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this vintage Dior bag?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Logos Hand Bag PVC Leather Brown Made In France
> Seller: boom2hanten
> Link: https://www.ebay.pl/itm/311886707788


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

PinkTulip said:


> I'm going Dior crazy---this time I'm going old school. Averagejoe, could you authenticate this bag for me, please?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/292154091811?ul_noapp=true
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

serenityneow said:


> Hi averagejoe, I'd really appreciate your help with this red number.  TIA!
> 
> Item: 2017 Diorama red calfskin wallet on chain
> Reseller: maryloubyer-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Dior-D...749548?hash=item3f806fca2c:g:rvkAAOSw~XpZUnUV


I believe the WOC in the pictures is authentic, but the seller has no feedback and so I wouldn't risk it personally.


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Could you please kindly share your thoughts on this mini miss Dior? Thank you very much.
> Item name: mini miss Dior
> Reseller name: MIRIAM
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-miss-dior-dior-clutch-bag-4151185.shtml
> Is mini miss Dior not in production anymore? Haven't really seen the bag around in some time. Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cestlisa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Averagejoe! You are always so helpful. I was waiting for your confirmation before I pull the trigger Haven't really seen the bag in the boutique for some time. Thank you!


----------



## Cathy1111

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Cathy1111 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this? Thank you!
> View attachment 3748332
> View attachment 3748333
> View attachment 3748334
> View attachment 3748335
> View attachment 3748336
> View attachment 3748337
> View attachment 3748343
> View attachment 3748344
> View attachment 3748345
> View attachment 3748346


I believe this authentic


----------



## PinkTulip

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cathy1111

averagejoe said:


> I believe this authentic


thank you very much!


----------



## mizerq

hi averagejoe, 

Tq for the reply

The bag does not have authenticity card nor date code inside the bag at all (reseller claimed lost card )

These are the pictures that per requested

Tq hope this will help


----------



## Pursedesbenz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

mizerq said:


> View attachment 3748461
> View attachment 3748462
> View attachment 3748463
> View attachment 3748464
> View attachment 3748465
> 
> hi averagejoe,
> 
> Tq for the reply
> 
> The bag does not have authenticity card nor date code inside the bag at all (reseller claimed lost card )
> 
> These are the pictures that per requested
> 
> Tq hope this will help


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Chanellover4890

Dear averagejoe,

I really need your help with this cute bag. I would love to buy it but I am not sure if the bag is authentic or not. Can you help me with this one?

Item name: Authentic Mini "LADY DIOR" Bag in White Lambskin
Item number: 322554214698
Seller ID: 7616603josh
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Mini-LADY-DIOR-Bag-in-White-Lambskin/322554214698

Thank you very much!

Best regards,


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover4890 said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> I really need your help with this cute bag. I would love to buy it but I am not sure if the bag is authentic or not. Can you help me with this one?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Mini "LADY DIOR" Bag in White Lambskin
> Item number: 322554214698
> Seller ID: 7616603josh
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Mini-LADY-DIOR-Bag-in-White-Lambskin/322554214698
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Best regards,


I believe this is fake


----------



## mizerq

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.



Tq for the help on authentication. Much appreciated


----------



## Chanellover4890

Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Lswern

Dear averagejoe,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item name: AUTHENTIC BE DIOR BLACK FLAP BAG
Item number: 132025373889
Seller ID: enzarees
Direct URL link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132025373889


----------



## averagejoe

Lswern said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC BE DIOR BLACK FLAP BAG
> Item number: 132025373889
> Seller ID: enzarees
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132025373889


Pictures are quite blurry. Please request clear, daylight pictures of all the details, including the logo embossed behind the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Dear Averagejoe,
could you help me authenticate this bag, I doen't know this model...


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> could you help me authenticate this bag, I doen't know this model...


I believe this is authentic


----------



## HappyOne

Hi can help advise the date of make for this lady dior. 18-MA-1106. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

HappyOne said:


> View attachment 3751735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can help advise the date of make for this lady dior. 18-MA-1106. Thanks


October 2016. This doesn't mean the bag is authentic. It's just what this date code is showing. Fakes can replicate the date code perfectly.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Hi everyone! I've been going on a Dior frenzy ever since I purchased my Dior Saddle Bag. I would really appreciate if anyone could help authenticate this vintage Dior Globe Trotter Boston bag. Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## Melka100

Please help me with this bag.Thank you 
Item name: Lady Dior small pochette
Online reseller name: dorota201004
Direct URL link:http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listing.php?us_id=22738477&order=m


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Dear,

I found this lovely vintage bag online, could you help me to authenticate it?


----------



## averagejoe

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi everyone! I've been going on a Dior frenzy ever since I purchased my Dior Saddle Bag. I would really appreciate if anyone could help authenticate this vintage Dior Globe Trotter Boston bag. Thanks so much [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751990
> View attachment 3751991
> View attachment 3751993
> View attachment 3751996
> View attachment 3751997
> View attachment 3751998
> View attachment 3751999
> View attachment 3752000
> View attachment 3752001


Not entirely sure about this one. One of the details is very strange.


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Dear,
> 
> I found this lovely vintage bag online, could you help me to authenticate it?


Cannot authenticate without any logo embossings inside the bag. Sorry.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Melka100 said:


> Please help me with this bag.Thank you
> Item name: Lady Dior small pochette
> Online reseller name: dorota201004
> Direct URL link:http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listing.php?us_id=22738477&order=m


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pursedesbenz

averagejoe said:


> Not entirely sure about this one. One of the details is very strange.


Thank you for your help anyway! What detail would be strange in particular? Thanks again [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Pursedesbenz said:


> Thank you for your help anyway! What detail would be strange in particular? Thanks again [emoji4] [emoji4]


The date code.


----------



## ShaneF

Hello Everyone,
Venturing into the Dior realm and need your assistance authenticating these two items please.
 Thank you Ladies and Gents

First One 
Item name: Large Lady Dior Patent
Item number: 112204035574
Seller ID: n_cash
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-4...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Second One
Item name: Medium Lady Dior Lambskin
Item number: 232394671377
Seller ID: coachgirl-84
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowest-pric...dy-Dior-Medium-Great-Condition-/232394671377?


----------



## averagejoe

ShaneF said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Venturing into the Dior realm and need your assistance authenticating these two items please.
> Thank you Ladies and Gents
> 
> First One
> Item name: Large Lady Dior Patent
> Item number: 112204035574
> Seller ID: n_cash
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-4100-Christian-Dior-Large-Lady-Dior-Bag-Brown-Cannage-Quilted-Patent/112204035574?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Second One
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior Lambskin
> Item number: 232394671377
> Seller ID: coachgirl-84
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowest-pric...dy-Dior-Medium-Great-Condition-/232394671377?


I believe the first one is authentic, although the patent leather has oxidized (yellowed) significantly.

Not sure about the second one.


----------



## Melka100

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!!!!Today i am the owner of beautiful,authentic  bag, coral red
beautiful color,thank you with all my heart Averagejoe.You are great!I love purseforum!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Melka100 said:


> Thank you very much!!!!Today i am the owner of beautiful,authentic  bag, coral red
> beautiful color,thank you with all my heart Averagejoe.You are great!I love purseforum!!!!


Congratulations! Enjoy your new Dior!


----------



## martinka888

Hi AJ and Addy,
It's my first time, not sure if I am doing it right. But could you please look at these Diorissimo bags and see if they are authentic? The first person is also selling the same one on Tredesy. What worries me is the letter "O" writing on back. Some bags say Christian Dior made in Italy Paris and some bags have only Christian Dior.
Not sure which one is correct and if maybe Dior did both at some point? You may know the best, help!! 
Thank you 

Product name: Christian Dior Diorissimo
Seller :bakiliyam
Item number: 162371603267
https://www.ebay.com/itm/162371603267

Here is a second bag with a different letter "O" ingraving
Seller: tolilly88
Item #:322560329025
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322560329025
Both people swear to me that the bags are authentic
Thank you much.


----------



## averagejoe

martinka888 said:


> Hi AJ and Addy,
> It's my first time, not sure if I am doing it right. But could you please look at these Diorissimo bags and see if they are authentic? The first person is also selling the same one on Tredesy. What worries me is the letter "O" writing on back. Some bags say Christian Dior made in Italy Paris and some bags have only Christian Dior.
> Not sure which one is correct and if maybe Dior did both at some point? You may know the best, help!!
> Thank you
> 
> Product name: Christian Dior Diorissimo
> Seller :bakiliyam
> Item number: 162371603267
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162371603267
> 
> Here is a second bag with a different letter "O" ingraving
> Seller: tolilly88
> Item #:322560329025
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322560329025
> Both people swear to me that the bags are authentic
> Thank you much.


The first one doesn't look like the pictures belong to the seller. The seller has no feedback, and I already recognize where some of the pictures are from.

I believe the second one is authentic.


----------



## ShaneF

Thank You  very much - I shall keep Looking 





averagejoe said:


> I believe the first one is authentic, although the patent leather has oxidized (yellowed) significantly.
> 
> Not sure about the second one.


----------



## martinka888

averagejoe said:


> The first one doesn't look like the pictures belong to the seller. The seller has no feedback, and I already recognize where some of the pictures are from.
> 
> I believe the second one is authentic.


Thank you so much for responding. The first bag is also on Trendsy, maybe you saw it there?? What do you think about this one?


----------



## averagejoe

martinka888 said:


> Thank you so much for responding. The first bag is also on Trendsy, maybe you saw it there?? What do you think about this one?


I would like to see the date code. It's inside one of the interior pockets.


----------



## martinka888

averagejoe said:


> I would like to see the date code. It's inside one of the interior pockets.


----------



## fioreallegro

it looks original..


----------



## martinka888

Any thoughts AJ?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## martinka888

fioreallegro said:


> it looks original..


I hope it's real. It looks like authentic to me too, but now I am not sure about the snaps, if they should have Dior on them


----------



## averagejoe

martinka888 said:


> Any thoughts AJ?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## martinka888

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much , I feel much better about it now. You are awesome!! Can you tell from the code what year it was made?


----------



## flamingjune5dwj

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I don't know if that spot can be successfully redyed as it is rather dark. It may take several layers of dye which may change the texture of the leather.



Apologies for the delayed reply!! Thank you so much for looking at it! @averagejoe I have been traveling and am just getting back home.  I haven't gotten the bag yet so I will have to see if I want to send it off to be fixed.  I would rather not change the texture of the leather, and I think the charm will perhaps rather cover the spot.  & Sometimes it is nice to have a bit of a knock-around bag that you don't have to fret over every little bump or ding


----------



## Chouchoutte

Hi,
I'm planning to purchase this lady Dior from vestiarecollective, however, i have some concerns, it does not have an authentification code or feet because it was listed as vintage. i really can't tell, It looks good for a vintage plus I don't even know the year it was made, could you please help.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Chouchoutte said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to purchase this lady Dior from vestiarecollective, however, i have some concerns, it does not have an authentification code or feet because it was listed as vintage. i really can't tell, It looks good for a vintage plus I don't even know the year it was made, could you please help.
> Thank you


Clear, close-up pictures of the back of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms required.


----------



## Karentac

Hi can someone please help to authenticate this?
http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/1727454284...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

Karentac said:


> Hi can someone please help to authenticate this?
> http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/172745428462?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Dd6456aa6ca2842f08f8e5befe64be269%26bu%3D44199410335%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.my%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F172745428462%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


I believe this is authentic.

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests


----------



## cestlisa

Dear Averagejoe,
Could you please kindly share your opinion on this mini miss Dior? Thank you very much.
Item name: mini miss Dior
Reseller name: JOEI
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-4006521.shtml
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> Could you please kindly share your opinion on this mini miss Dior? Thank you very much.
> Item name: mini miss Dior
> Reseller name: JOEI
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-4006521.shtml
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cestlisa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Karentac

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests



Hello. Thank you so much for reply and I'm sorry for not posting at the right place.


----------



## Karentac

Hello averagejoe. I'm so sorry I still not able to get the right place to post. And I wish to Authenticate this also. If you could help. 

http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/322582508651


----------



## Karentac

Or am I at posting at the right page? And also wish to authenticate this as well. Thank you very much! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CHR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Karentac

And below two to authenticate as well. Thank you very much!

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-D...%3A1ffc27a715d0a9c9b7e208ccfff22032%7Ciid%3A1

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-C...tage-V06544-/332290489416?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Karentac said:


> Hello averagejoe. I'm so sorry I still not able to get the right place to post. And I wish to Authenticate this also. If you could help.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/322582508651





Karentac said:


> Or am I at posting at the right page? And also wish to authenticate this as well. Thank you very much!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Paris-Blue-Leather-Gaucho-Saddle-Handbag/222573463155?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649





Karentac said:


> And below two to authenticate as well. Thank you very much!
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Large-Double-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-hand-bag-Leather-Tan-Light-Brown-/232401029255?hash=item361c2e4887:g:Ej4AAOSwXY5ZWVWq&_trkparms=pageci%3A7d541fac-6383-11e7-9d76-74dbd18012c1%7Cparentrq%3A1ffc27a715d0a9c9b7e208ccfff22032%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-C...tage-V06544-/332290489416?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Everything you posted, except the one sold by seller elle.auburn  are (I believe) authentic. I believe the one sold by elle.auburn (item #232401029255 http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Large-Double-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-hand-bag-Leather-Tan-Light-Brown-/232401029255?hash=item361c2e4887%3Ag%3AEj4AAOSwXY5ZWVWq&_trkparms=pageci%253A7d541fac-6383-11e7-9d76-74dbd18012c1%257Cparentrq%253A1ffc27a715d0a9c9b7e208ccfff22032%257Ciid%253A1) is fake.

When I said please post in the format outlined by post 1, I meant this format:

Item name: XXXXX
Item number: XXXXXXXXX
Seller ID: XXXXXXX
Direct URL link: XXXXXXXXXX

The reason why we request this is because sometimes we need to see what these details are in case the link doesn't work (we can search by item #), or sometimes a seller ID has been flagged here as having sold counterfeits. I think all the authentication threads on the Purse Forum follow a similar format.


----------



## Karentac

averagejoe said:


> Everything you posted, except the one sold by seller elle.auburn  are (I believe) authentic. I believe the one sold by elle.auburn (item #232401029255 http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Large-Double-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-hand-bag-Leather-Tan-Light-Brown-/232401029255?hash=item361c2e4887%3Ag%3AEj4AAOSwXY5ZWVWq&_trkparms=pageci%253A7d541fac-6383-11e7-9d76-74dbd18012c1%257Cparentrq%253A1ffc27a715d0a9c9b7e208ccfff22032%257Ciid%253A1) is fake.
> 
> When I said please post in the format outlined by post 1, I meant this format:
> 
> Item name: XXXXX
> Item number: XXXXXXXXX
> Seller ID: XXXXXXX
> Direct URL link: XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> The reason why we request this is because sometimes we need to see what these details are in case the link doesn't work (we can search by item #), or sometimes a seller ID has been flagged here as having sold counterfeits. I think all the authentication threads on the Purse Forum follow a similar format.




Oh I'm so sorry again. I got it now. And thank you so much for reply!


----------



## Chouchoutte

Dear Joe,
Thanks for getting back to me on the previous bag, however, I don't think i will get the pictures so I did find another one:
Item name: mini Lady Dior
Reseller Name: partage_entrecopines
URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4161755.shtml
Please let me know what you think.
Thanks.


----------



## Uliana142

Item name: Lady Dior Patent leather medium bag
Item number: n/a
Item url: n/a










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please help me to authenticate this Dior black patent leather bag.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Uliana142

could you please also confirm by code the year of manufacturing is 2008?  Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Chouchoutte said:


> Dear Joe,
> Thanks for getting back to me on the previous bag, however, I don't think i will get the pictures so I did find another one:
> Item name: mini Lady Dior
> Reseller Name: partage_entrecopines
> URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4161755.shtml
> Please let me know what you think.
> Thanks.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Patent leather medium bag
> Item number: n/a
> Item url: n/a
> 
> View attachment 3757502
> View attachment 3757503
> View attachment 3757504
> View attachment 3757505
> View attachment 3757506
> View attachment 3757507
> View attachment 3757508
> View attachment 3757510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Dior black patent leather bag.  Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Uliana142

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for quick response, and the year of release is 2008?


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Thank you very much for quick response, and the year of release is 2008?


Yep


----------



## sceptres

Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Wallet
Item number: 332285560509
Seller ID: l_t_online
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

sceptres said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Wallet
> Item number: 332285560509
> Seller ID: l_t_online
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dior-Trotter-W-hook-wallet-beige-0500/332285560509?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sceptres

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## mia55

Hi

Can you please take a look at this bag?

Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3760494
> 
> View attachment 3760495
> View attachment 3760496
> View attachment 3760497
> 
> View attachment 3760498
> View attachment 3760499
> View attachment 3760500
> 
> View attachment 3760501


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much, I got a great deal too ($710). So happy


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, I got a great deal too ($710). So happy


Wow that is an amazing price! Congratulations!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Item name: Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Brown 05S090

Item number: 
311908631396
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.

Seller ID:  *boom2hanten* (8970)
boom2hanten
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...722446&hash=item489f340364:g:EAcAAOSwSv1Xlvc2


----------



## averagejoe

COACH ADDICT said:


> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Brown 05S090
> 
> Item number:
> 311908631396
> Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
> 
> Seller ID:  *boom2hanten* (8970)
> boom2hanten
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...722446&hash=item489f340364:g:EAcAAOSwSv1Xlvc2


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## RitaTids

Hi. I would appreciate it if you could tell me if you think this Dior bag is authentic. The colour is actually a cream/pearl colour and it appears to be badly peeling.


----------



## averagejoe

RitaTids said:


> Hi. I would appreciate it if you could tell me if you think this Dior bag is authentic. The colour is actually a cream/pearl colour and it appears to be badly peeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761645
> View attachment 3761647
> View attachment 3761648
> View attachment 3761649


This is a Gucci bag. Please post your request here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/


----------



## RitaTids

averagejoe said:


> This is a Gucci bag. Please post your request here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/


No idea why I said Dior. Thanks.


----------



## Danna14

Hi there
Could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you

Item name: lady dior bag
Seller: artur30alek
Link: http://allegro.pl/orginalna-torebka-lady-dior-mini-i6878820762.html#thumb/8


----------



## averagejoe

Danna14 said:


> Hi there
> Could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you
> 
> Item name: lady dior bag
> Seller: artur30alek
> Link: http://allegro.pl/orginalna-torebka-lady-dior-mini-i6878820762.html#thumb/8


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Karentac

Item Name: Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter unisexused G821

Item Number: 322573040814

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322573040814?...41&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_mwBanner=1 

Seller ID: brand-depot-japan


Many thanks!


----------



## girlshusband

Hello, can someone please help me with this Lady Dior? The seller says it´s authentic, but I´ve learned that this hasn´t to be true  Thank you and have a nice weekend!


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hello, can someone please help me with this Lady Dior? The seller says it´s authentic, but I´ve learned that this hasn´t to be true  Thank you and have a nice weekend!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Karentac said:


> Item Name: Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter unisexused G821
> 
> Item Number: 322573040814
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322573040814?...41&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Seller ID: brand-depot-japan
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


Picture of front and back of interior tag needed.


----------



## Karentac

Item Name: Christian Dior Rasta Saddle Bag

Item Number: 263090155386

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/263090155386?...86&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_mwBanner=1

Seller ID: kiwiishop


Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Karentac said:


> Item Name: Christian Dior Rasta Saddle Bag
> 
> Item Number: 263090155386
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/263090155386?...86&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Seller ID: kiwiishop
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Karentac

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Averagejoe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## PurseAddict416

Dear Averagejoe + any other authenticators - can someone please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?  This will be my first purchase and I have been wanting this bag for almost 2 decades now!  

Item name: Christian Dior - Lady Dior in size medium
Item number: CAL4450
Seller ID: elady01
Link: *http://tinyurl.com/ybh4g933*


----------



## averagejoe

PurseAddict416 said:


> Dear Averagejoe + any other authenticators - can someone please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?  This will be my first purchase and I have been wanting this bag for almost 2 decades now!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior - Lady Dior in size medium
> Item number: CAL4450
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: *http://tinyurl.com/ybh4g933*


I believe this is authentic


----------



## tourmaline25

Hi, am looking for some help in authenticating my new purchase. I am an LV loyalist, and haven't got any idea about what to look for when it comes to Dior. I picked up this piece at a local consignment store for $20, because of it's price I thought I wasn't risking too much if it turned out to be a fake. I liked the style and colour of the bag also, so not all lost if it turns out to be a fake. I'm not too sure of the style name, only that it was purchased in 2007, so hopefully you Dior addicts will know the style, and what to look for in an authentic one! Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

tourmaline25 said:


> Hi, am looking for some help in authenticating my new purchase. I am an LV loyalist, and haven't got any idea about what to look for when it comes to Dior. I picked up this piece at a local consignment store for $20, because of it's price I thought I wasn't risking too much if it turned out to be a fake. I liked the style and colour of the bag also, so not all lost if it turns out to be a fake. I'm not too sure of the style name, only that it was purchased in 2007, so hopefully you Dior addicts will know the style, and what to look for in an authentic one! Thanks in advance!


$20?!?!??!?!??!?!? WHOA! And the condition of the bag is wonderful. It's not easy to find this piece in such a good condition. The lambskin piping and trim is on the delicate side and tends to show a ton of wear on Ebay's preowned pieces.

I believe it's authentic, by the way.


----------



## tourmaline25

averagejoe said:


> $20?!?!??!?!??!?!? WHOA! And the condition of the bag is wonderful. It's not easy to find this piece in such a good condition. The lambskin piping and trim is on the delicate side and tends to show a ton of wear on Ebay's preowned pieces.
> 
> I believe it's authentic, by the way.



Thank you so much! Glad to hear I got a bargain then! And yes, it's in great condition!


----------



## chanelphilic

Hello Averagejoe and  everyone,
Could you please help me to authentic this Lady Ivory Patent leather Dior bag. My husband had bought this one as a surprise gift from ebay for a while.

eBay seller : Smartshopperj
Seller link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/smartshoppersj?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

However, I doubt about the authenticity of the bag. I am not an expert in this field and hope you guys could help me to authentic this bag. My husband has been nervous about the  authenticity of  bag for couple days. If it were fake, I would let my husband know and we would learn our lesson. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Thank you so much and best wishes !


----------



## averagejoe

chanelphilic said:


> Hello Averagejoe and  everyone,
> Could you please help me to authentic this Lady Ivory Patent leather Dior bag. My husband had bought this one as a surprise gift from ebay for a while.
> 
> eBay seller : Smartshopperj
> Seller link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/smartshoppersj?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754
> 
> However, I doubt about the authenticity of the bag. I am not an expert in this field and hope you guys could help me to authentic this bag. My husband has been nervous about the  authenticity of  bag for couple days. If it were fake, I would let my husband know and we would learn our lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767948
> View attachment 3767948
> View attachment 3767949
> View attachment 3767950
> View attachment 3767952
> View attachment 3767953
> View attachment 3767954
> View attachment 3767955
> View attachment 3767956
> View attachment 3767957
> View attachment 3767958
> 
> 
> Thank you so much and best wishes !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## RosaR

Hi everybody,

I bought this Dior from Vestiaire Collective, and although it passed their control, I still have doubts about its authenticity. It is supposed to be authentic vintage from the 80s, but since there are no labels or codes/numbers, I'm not quite sure. I would really appreciate your help in deciding wether to keep it or try and complain.

Thanks so much in advance!

Best,
Rosa


----------



## averagejoe

RosaR said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I bought this Dior from Vestiaire Collective, and although it passed their control, I still have doubts about its authenticity. It is supposed to be authentic vintage from the 80s, but since there are no labels or codes/numbers, I'm not quite sure. I would really appreciate your help in deciding wether to keep it or try and complain.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Best,
> Rosa


I believe this is authentic


----------



## supernatcat

Could somebody please authenticate this lady dior bag? The silver print on the leather tag inside the bag seems uneven to me... Many thanks in advance!!!! [emoji1374]


----------



## RosaR

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Great, thanks so much Joe!


----------



## averagejoe

supernatcat said:


> View attachment 3768312
> View attachment 3768313
> View attachment 3768314
> View attachment 3768315
> View attachment 3768316
> View attachment 3768318
> 
> 
> Could somebody please authenticate this lady dior bag? The silver print on the leather tag inside the bag seems uneven to me... Many thanks in advance!!!! [emoji1374]


I believe this is fake


----------



## JadoreV

Please help to authenticate this. MANY thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

JadoreV said:


> Please help to authenticate this. MANY thanks!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## supernatcat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you! Could you tell me why you think its a fake? It's sold on a reputable site but nonetheless I'm doubtful too.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## dreschee

Could you  authenticate this lady dior bag. Thanks !
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4282846.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

dreschee said:


> Could you  authenticate this lady dior bag. Thanks !
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4282846.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## girlshusband

Good evening guys,

Item name:  Handtasche Lady Dior Schwarz
Item number: 263101570215
Seller ID: wawrzyniec2007
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/263101570215?ul_noapp=true

The seller tells me that there is no Number on the tag inside, can this be possible? And he also says that a Dior boutique told him that the bag has a probability of 90% to be authentic.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

supernatcat said:


> Thank you! Could you tell me why you think its a fake? It's sold on a reputable site but nonetheless I'm doubtful too.


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we think a bag is fake. Reputable sites make mistakes every once in a while, too.


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> Item name:  Handtasche Lady Dior Schwarz
> Item number: 263101570215
> Seller ID: wawrzyniec2007
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/263101570215?ul_noapp=true
> 
> The seller tells me that there is no Number on the tag inside, can this be possible? And he also says that a Dior boutique told him that the bag has a probability of 90% to be authentic.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake, and the tag inside isn't the reason.


----------



## Slee19

Hello
Does not come with authencity card but does have receipt. This is real right?
Item Number
263071748443
http://m.ebay.com/itm/263071





	

		
			
		

		
	
 748443


----------



## JadoreV

Hi, please help to authenticate this bag! Thanks in advance. Apologies. But it's hard to get the date code clearly due to the material


----------



## averagejoe

Slee19 said:


> Hello
> Does not come with authencity card but does have receipt. This is real right?
> Item Number
> 263071748443
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/263071
> View attachment 3773016
> View attachment 3773017
> View attachment 3773016
> View attachment 3773017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 748443


The link leads me to Ebay's main page, and when I tried the item number, it couldn't find an item with this number.


----------



## kiah15

Hello Ladies!
Could you help me authenticate this Dior bag?
Thank you![emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

JadoreV said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this bag! Thanks in advance. Apologies. But it's hard to get the date code clearly due to the material
> View attachment 3773021
> View attachment 3773022
> View attachment 3773023
> View attachment 3773024
> View attachment 3773025
> View attachment 3773026


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kiah15 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Could you help me authenticate this Dior bag?
> Thank you![emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773161
> View attachment 3773162
> View attachment 3773163
> View attachment 3773164


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Slee19

averagejoe said:


> The link leads me to Ebay's main page, and when I tried the item number, it couldn't find an item with this number.



Ooh sorry I purchased it. That might be why?? Can you tell by the pictures I attached?  Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Slee19 said:


> Ooh sorry I purchased it. That might be why?? Can you tell by the pictures I attached?  Thank you.


No, I cannot tell from the pictures attached. Otherwise, I would've already authenticated it.

More photos need to be uploaded. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## girlshusband

Good evening,

another try... can you please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Good evening,
> 
> another try... can you please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior? Thanks so much for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mia55

Hi,  

Can you please take a look at this vintage bag?
Name: large lady dior
Pics: attached
My concern: there is only one zipper pocket inside while rest of my bags have two open pockets as well.

Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this vintage bag?
> Name: large lady dior
> Pics: attached
> My concern: there is only one zipper pocket inside while rest of my bags have two open pockets as well.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3774382
> View attachment 3774383
> 
> View attachment 3774384
> 
> View attachment 3774385
> View attachment 3774386
> 
> View attachment 3774387
> View attachment 3774388
> View attachment 3774389
> View attachment 3774390
> View attachment 3774391


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so very much for your help. Have a wonderful day ahead!!!!


----------



## veda_davida

Please authenticate this Dior Diorama bag, I've never owned a dior piece but looking to add this one to my collection

Item nameior Diorama
Item number: unknown
Seller ID: jamesbrownle-0 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SILVER-CHRI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## veda_davida




----------



## Ciela

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Nylon Black Italy VTG AK07889
Item Number: 132271322502
Seller: aprillovesus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...322502?hash=item1ecbfc3586:g:198AAOSwc2FZdSgW


----------



## averagejoe

veda_davida said:


> Please authenticate this Dior Diorama bag, I've never owned a dior piece but looking to add this one to my collection
> 
> Item nameior Diorama
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: jamesbrownle-0
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SILVER-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-DIORAMA-CHAIN-BAG-MEDIUM/272774978162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649





veda_davida said:


>


Please do not submit the same request multiple times (I have deleted your message where you tagged me as it is unnecessary). We will get to your authentication request when we get a chance. Posting multiple times suggests impatience even though that may not be what you meant.

I believe this listing is for a fake bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Ciela said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Nylon Black Italy VTG AK07889
> Item Number: 132271322502
> Seller: aprillovesus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...322502?hash=item1ecbfc3586:g:198AAOSwc2FZdSgW


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Ciela

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Hi Joe, thank you for your reply. I contacted the seller and asked to add a picture of the inside tag and she did. Hope that is helpful!


----------



## averagejoe

Ciela said:


> Hi Joe, thank you for your reply. I contacted the seller and asked to add a picture of the inside tag and she did. Hope that is helpful!


I believe the bag is authentic


----------



## Ciela

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Iama101

Hi authenticators,

May I know if this dior promenade is authenciate or not. This is my first dior. Thank you for your time. 

eBay item number: 272753005447
Seller name: flowersoie
eBay Link:
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authentiqu...%3A7d42d81d15d0a9cb1be48397ffff2c1e%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## kahluamilk

Appreciate your help on this one!

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: *362028208564*
Seller ID: authentic-brandshop-tokyos
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...208564?hash=item544a9011b4:g:JLwAAOSwu-BWPxFy


----------



## Slee19

Here are some pictures I took today.  My SA says this mini was not an US buy as they only got this color in the medium size. It came with a receipt from selfridges and box no dust bag or card. Thank you for your help!



averagejoe said:


> No, I cannot tell from the pictures attached. Otherwise, I would've already authenticated it.
> 
> More photos need to be uploaded. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Iama101 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> May I know if this dior promenade is authenciate or not. This is my first dior. Thank you for your time.
> 
> eBay item number: 272753005447
> Seller name: flowersoie
> eBay Link:
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authentique-Christian-Dior-Miss-Dior-Clutch-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Brand-new-/272753005447?hash=item3f81589387:g:SowAAOSw6YtZOJgp&_trkparms=pageci%3A16a0abe8-71bf-11e7-8b1e-74dbd1801ebc%7Cparentrq%3A7d42d81d15d0a9cb1be48397ffff2c1e%7Ciid%3A1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kahluamilk said:


> Appreciate your help on this one!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: *362028208564*
> Seller ID: authentic-brandshop-tokyos
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...208564?hash=item544a9011b4:g:JLwAAOSwu-BWPxFy


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Slee19 said:


> Here are some pictures I took today.  My SA says this mini was not an US buy as they only got this color in the medium size. It came with a receipt from selfridges and box no dust bag or card. Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nukethemaly

Hello, 

I'm new to this forum! But recently won a bet on this eBay item, and the seller claims for it to be 100% authentic. But I'm not too convinced. Can someone please help me *authenticate this lady dior patent wallet*? 

Item name: Authentic Lady Christian Dior Black Leather Patent Long Purse/ Wallet
Item number: 263094573736
Seller ID: otl2015 (29






) (100% positive feedback) 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here are the pictures on the post and a few others the seller sent me herself. 

Please help me out! Thank you. 

Kind regards, 
Aly


----------



## averagejoe

nukethemaly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum! But recently won a bet on this eBay item, and the seller claims for it to be 100% authentic. But I'm not too convinced. Can someone please help me *authenticate this lady dior patent wallet*?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Lady Christian Dior Black Leather Patent Long Purse/ Wallet
> Item number: 263094573736
> Seller ID: otl2015 (29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) (100% positive feedback)
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Lady-Christian-Dior-Black-Leather-Patent-Long-Purse-Wallet-/263094573736?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=44356089032&euid=e2a9f50a6d534ba49810379a7b1c9e48&nma=true&si=LwYqvO66AVHGzdHLUqqDHkGeCJM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here are the pictures on the post and a few others the seller sent me herself.
> 
> Please help me out! Thank you.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Aly


I believe this is fake


----------



## ychanami

Hi, can someone please authenticate this? Many thanks!
Item name: Lady Dior
Seller ID: chance173
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...383121?hash=item2a877783d1:g:SCoAAOSwgY9Xd21y


----------



## averagejoe

ychanami said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this? Many thanks!
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Seller ID: chance173
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...383121?hash=item2a877783d1:g:SCoAAOSwgY9Xd21y


I believe this is authentic


----------



## brae

Hey there! I just purchased this. If you need more pictures I can post them when it arrives.

Item: Christian Dior Mitzvah La Lune
Fashionphile: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-mitzvah-la-lune-twilly-190841

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Can someone help me with this J'adior Bag. Really been looking for one!

Item Name: 2017 Super FAB Authentic Dior J'ADIOR Red Calfskin Shoulder Bag *Runway Edition
Seller ID: Lastcalldesigner
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Super-...087648?hash=item1a31b4e220:g:IykAAOSwTCZZcqIj


----------



## averagejoe

brae said:


> Hey there! I just purchased this. If you need more pictures I can post them when it arrives.
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Mitzvah La Lune
> Fashionphile: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-mitzvah-la-lune-twilly-190841
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Not 100% sure as I'm not as familiar with the new bandeaux. I suggest taking it to the Dior boutique to compare with the ones they have there.


----------



## averagejoe

Ms.parker123 said:


> Can someone help me with this J'adior Bag. Really been looking for one!
> 
> Item Name: 2017 Super FAB Authentic Dior J'ADIOR Red Calfskin Shoulder Bag *Runway Edition
> Seller ID: Lastcalldesigner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Super-...087648?hash=item1a31b4e220:g:IykAAOSwTCZZcqIj


Not sure about this one. Three of the details seem a little off. Please request clear daylight pictures of the lobster clasp with the Dior logo, the logo embossing inside the bag, and the dustbag and care booklet.


----------



## brae

averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure as I'm not as familiar with the new bandeaux. I suggest taking it to the Dior boutique to compare with the ones they have there.



Thank you for taking a look. Unfortunately I don't live anywhere near a boutique. I appreciate you!


----------



## Foreverurs0828

My mom was given these a few years ago(very long time ago). I've notice all recent Dior sunglasses have serial numbers and hers don't but since hers are pretty old, I'm unsure if Dior has ALWAYS put the serial numbers on them. Please help! Thanks !!


----------



## Bananatree

Hello AJ, 
could you please have a look at this vintage travel bag. 
Overall it looks good, but I am worried as there is no embossing on the zipper 
Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Foreverurs0828 said:


> View attachment 3783111
> View attachment 3783112
> View attachment 3783113
> View attachment 3783114
> View attachment 3783115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was given these a few years ago(very long time ago). I've notice all recent Dior sunglasses have serial numbers and hers don't but since hers are pretty old, I'm unsure if Dior has ALWAYS put the serial numbers on them. Please help! Thanks !!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hello AJ,
> could you please have a look at this vintage travel bag.
> Overall it looks good, but I am worried as there is no embossing on the zipper
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi, can someone please authenticate this? Thanks in advance!!
Item name: LADY DIOR BY CHRISTIAN DIOR MEDIUM SIZE BLUE LAMBSKIN LEATHER STUNNING!!!
Seller ID: lovemirandakerr
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272776353169


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this? Thanks in advance!!
> Item name: LADY DIOR BY CHRISTIAN DIOR MEDIUM SIZE BLUE LAMBSKIN LEATHER STUNNING!!!
> Seller ID: lovemirandakerr
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272776353169


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Chaneliscious

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Aj!!!


----------



## Foreverurs0828

Thank you so much for your time Aj !!


----------



## mia55

Good Evening Joe,

Hope you're doing well and having a great day. Would you mind taking a look at this bag when you get a chance? Also, if its authentic could you please let me know the year of manufacture?

https://www.cashinmybag.com/product...ior-black-leather-satchel?variant=36983962049

Thanks so much.


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Good Evening Joe,
> 
> Hope you're doing well and having a great day. Would you mind taking a look at this bag when you get a chance? Also, if its authentic could you please let me know the year of manufacture?
> 
> https://www.cashinmybag.com/product...ior-black-leather-satchel?variant=36983962049
> 
> Thanks so much.


I believe this is authentic, and made in 2005.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and made in 2005.



Yayyyyyy! Thanks so much, so happy


----------



## sakuraboo

Hi Joe, 

was wondering if you could  authenticate this one? Many many thanks!!

Item Name:Authentic Christian Dior Lady Cannage 2Way Hand Bag Leather Black Italy 85B1164
Seller ID: boom2hanten
ebay item no: 311917717590
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311917717590?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## averagejoe

sakuraboo said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> was wondering if you could  authenticate this one? Many many thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Christian Dior Lady Cannage 2Way Hand Bag Leather Black Italy 85B1164
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> ebay item no: 311917717590
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311917717590?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sakuraboo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!!


----------



## michi_chi

Hi everyone, I'm having a wardrobe clear out and when it came to photographing my bags, I had some concerns about my white Flight bag. While it appeared to be authentic when I got it (there was only a slight mark to the front bottom right corner of the bag), I noticed what looks liked discoloured glue marks on different areas of the bag which makes me a bit suspicious. Could you authenticate this for me please?

Thanks


----------



## girlshusband

Hello,

can someone please have a look on this one? Sorry but some of the photos are in poor quality. Anyway, the seller said she bought it in Dior/Brussels and have an invoice, but she says that there is no number on the tag inside the bag, can this be possible? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## mintchip01

Hello AJ,
When you get a chance, could you please take a look at this listing for me? The seeler says she is unsure about the authenticity, and I know the exterior has been dyed from its original white color, but I'm curious as to whether the bag is authentic. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Mini Lady Dior Quilted Cannage
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: bluberrywilllow
Direct URL: https://poshmark.com/listing/Mini-L...orblock-Nano-Luggage-597d310136d594ae4908ee7f


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having a wardrobe clear out and when it came to photographing my bags, I had some concerns about my white Flight bag. While it appeared to be authentic when I got it (there was only a slight mark to the front bottom right corner of the bag), I noticed what looks liked discoloured glue marks on different areas of the bag which makes me a bit suspicious. Could you authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Thanks


I believe your bag is authentic.

It is not uncommon for glue marks to show up later on in the life of the bag. Use lighter fluid on a Q-tip to remove these stains. I've done that before, even on white leather.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone please have a look on this one? Sorry but some of the photos are in poor quality. Anyway, the seller said she bought it in Dior/Brussels and have an invoice, but she says that there is no number on the tag inside the bag, can this be possible? Thank you so much in advance!


I'm sorry but I cannot authenticate with the pictures provided.

Maybe the seller didn't look under the tag.


----------



## averagejoe

mintchip01 said:


> Hello AJ,
> When you get a chance, could you please take a look at this listing for me? The seeler says she is unsure about the authenticity, and I know the exterior has been dyed from its original white color, but I'm curious as to whether the bag is authentic. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Mini Lady Dior Quilted Cannage
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: bluberrywilllow
> Direct URL: https://poshmark.com/listing/Mini-L...orblock-Nano-Luggage-597d310136d594ae4908ee7f


I believe this is fake


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> I believe your bag is authentic.
> 
> It is not uncommon for glue marks to show up later on in the life of the bag. Use lighter fluid on a Q-tip to remove these stains. I've done that before, even on white leather.



Thanks @averagejoe that makes me feel more confident. I just wasn't sure if they would use glue on parts of the bag that already had lines of stitching on it.


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Thanks @averagejoe that makes me feel more confident. I just wasn't sure if they would use glue on parts of the bag that already had lines of stitching on it.


They actually glue the pieces together first to keep them in place, and then stitch them to reinforce them.


----------



## mintchip01

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Ok, thanks for your assessment!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> They actually glue the pieces together first to keep them in place, and then stitch them to reinforce them.


That makes sense, thanks for that


----------



## dioraddict15

Item name: Dior lady Dior medium lambskin black handbag/silver beautiful condition 
Item Number: 112512796318
Seller ID: tburtwell12
Direct URL Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-lady...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Please can you kindly authenticate this lady dior. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Item name: Dior lady Dior medium lambskin black handbag/silver beautiful condition
> Item Number: 112512796318
> Seller ID: tburtwell12
> Direct URL Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-lady-dior-medium-lambskin-black-handbag-silver-beautiful-condition/112512796318?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Please can you kindly authenticate this lady dior. Many thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Slee19

Can you please can you authenticate these two lady dior minis. I was searching for this blue and found someone selling these two. Going through a mini dior craze lately. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Slee19 said:


> Can you please can you authenticate these two lady dior minis. I was searching for this blue and found someone selling these two. Going through a mini dior craze lately. Thank you.


I believe both are authentic. 

For future requests, please post the Ebay link as well, or we may not authenticate it because we often need to assess the seller as well to arrive at an opinion. I just happen to recognize which seller these bags belong to.


----------



## Gals469

Hi, please help to authenticate this Dior bag, thanks in advance 

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Tradesy- all_shades_shop
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-cross-body-bag-21872640/?tref=closet


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



I hope it looks as good as it does in the pics as it’s an absolute steal.

Thank you so much for your kind assistance. xo


----------



## averagejoe

Gals469 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Dior bag, thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Tradesy- all_shades_shop
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-cross-body-bag-21872640/?tref=closet


I believe this is authentic


----------



## zzdizzy

Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Many thanks!
Bag: Lady Dior
Seller: Ebay brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232431298901


----------



## averagejoe

zzdizzy said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Many thanks!
> Bag: Lady Dior
> Seller: Ebay brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232431298901


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Uliana142

Hello!
Please help to athenticate.
Item name Lady Dior
Seller id: not available


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Hello!
> Please help to athenticate.
> Item name Lady Dior
> Seller id: not available


I believe this is authentic


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much! 

Item: Dior Diorama Bag Blush Nude Medium Size
Item #: 122636357336
Seller: maraxgorgeous_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122636357336


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Dior Diorama Bag Blush Nude Medium Size
> Item #: 122636357336
> Seller: maraxgorgeous_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122636357336


I believe this is fake


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Oh man, thank you!!


----------



## Benkenzie

Sorry pics don't seem to be uploading third time lucky


----------



## Slee19

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic.
> 
> For future requests, please post the Ebay link as well, or we may not authenticate it because we often need to assess the seller as well to arrive at an opinion. I just happen to recognize which seller these bags belong to.



Thank you! Will do in the future. Hopefully everything works out and the bag is described as stated and real  thanks for again for your help.


----------



## Benkenzie

C


Benkenzie said:


> Sorry pics don't seem to be uploading third time lucky


an anyone help me with this bag I bought? I would be so grateful.


----------



## Benkenzie

Struggling mega with this site not letting me upload on my iPhone and had to use a tablet I hope the pictures are good enough I would be grafeful if anyone can help me with a bag I bought.


----------



## averagejoe

Benkenzie said:


> Sorry pics don't seem to be upload
> ing third time lucky





Benkenzie said:


> C
> 
> an anyone help me with this bag I bought? I would be so grateful.





Benkenzie said:


> Struggling mega with this site not letting me upload on my iPhone and had to use a tablet I hope the pictures are good enough I would be grafeful if anyone can help me with a bag I bought.



There is no need to post multiple times for the same request. We will authenticate when we get to it.

I have deleted your other posts already.

The pictures are far too blurry. Please take clear, detailed pictures of all of the details of the bag, including also the chain strap links and the back of the lock. All of the details you have shown already need to be in more clear photographs.

May I also ask where you got the bag?


----------



## Benkenzie

averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post multiple times for the same request. We will authenticate when we get to it.
> 
> I have deleted your other posts already.
> 
> The pictures are far too blurry. Please take clear, detailed pictures of all of the details of the bag, including also the chain strap links and the back of the lock. All of the details you have shown already need to be in more clear photographs.
> 
> May I also ask where you got the bag?


Apologies I am struggling with my phone to upload  bag was originally bought from fashion file I bought it from eBay


----------



## Benkenzie

Benkenzie said:


> Apologies I am struggling with my phone to upload  bag was originally bought from fashion file I bought it from eBay





Benkenzie said:


> Apologies I am struggling with my phone to upload  bag was originally bought from fashion file I bought it from eBay


----------



## averagejoe

The details look fine so far, but I want @ThisVNchick to have a look just to be sure. Some Diorama fakes are very hard to tell.

In the meantime, can you please take a photo of the back of the lock on the flap? Thanks.


----------



## sakuraboo

Hi Joe, can you please authentic this one? TIA!!

Name: Christian Dior Medium Diorever (Blue; Bullcalf Leather)
Item Number: 322626756722
Seller: akakim-76
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322626756722?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Benkenzie

Here are the pics as requested. Thank you so much


averagejoe said:


> The details look fine so far, but I want @ThisVNchick to have a look just to be sure. Some Diorama fakes are very hard to tell.
> 
> In the meantime, can you please take a photo of the back of the lock on the flap? Thanks.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Benkenzie said:


> Here are the pics as requested. Thank you so much


Thanks. We'll wait for @ThisVNchick 's response. I'm still not sure.


----------



## Janskie

Hi y'all, looking to get another Christian Dior Lady Dior bag cause it's like the best bag ever! Can y'all help with authenticating this one please! It really helped me the first time I bought my first Dior a few months ago!

Name: Christian Dior Black Calfskin Leather LADY DIOR Medium SHW
Item Number:
232440875507
Seller: yuko0702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232440875507

Let me know if there is any other information. Thanks for all the help. I appreciate all the volunteer time y'all put in to supporting folks buying pre-loved with a little more assurance. =D


----------



## norahs_n

Hello TPF authenticator team

Can you please authenticate the following item.

*Item name: *Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage GHW V11789
*Item number: *332337007516
*Date code number: *MA-0927
*Seller ID: *brand_jfa
*Direct URL link: *
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...er-Vintage-GHW-V11789-/332337007516?#rpdCntId

Thank you for previous authentication services for myself from Chanel thread. I'm still looking for a present for myself, all help would be appreciated. Thank you again


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hi y'all, looking to get another Christian Dior Lady Dior bag cause it's like the best bag ever! Can y'all help with authenticating this one please! It really helped me the first time I bought my first Dior a few months ago!
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Black Calfskin Leather LADY DIOR Medium SHW
> Item Number:
> 232440875507
> Seller: yuko0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232440875507
> 
> Let me know if there is any other information. Thanks for all the help. I appreciate all the volunteer time y'all put in to supporting folks buying pre-loved with a little more assurance. =D


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

norahs_n said:


> Hello TPF authenticator team
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following item.
> 
> *Item name: *Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage GHW V11789
> *Item number: *332337007516
> *Date code number: *MA-0927
> *Seller ID: *brand_jfa
> *Direct URL link: *
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...er-Vintage-GHW-V11789-/332337007516?#rpdCntId
> 
> Thank you for previous authentication services for myself from Chanel thread. I'm still looking for a present for myself, all help would be appreciated. Thank you again


I believe this is authentic.

The authenticators differ for each brand forum, usually.  I only know how to authenticate Dior bags.


----------



## norahs_n

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> The authenticators differ for each brand forum, usually.  I only know how to authenticate Dior bags.


Thank you so much for the quick reply. Well you guys are doing an amazing job


----------



## vickiszeto

Dear Authenticator Team, 

Can you please see if this is authentic? Thank you so much! )))

Name: Christian Dior Navy Lambskin Lady Dior Large 
Item Number: 232439686201
Seller: yoku0702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/s7568-Auth-...Dior-L-Cannage-Hand-Bag-Gold-HW-/232439686201

Thank you!!!! Xxx


----------



## averagejoe

vickiszeto said:


> Dear Authenticator Team,
> 
> Can you please see if this is authentic? Thank you so much! )))
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Navy Lambskin Lady Dior Large
> Item Number: 232439686201
> Seller: yoku0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/s7568-Auth-...Dior-L-Cannage-Hand-Bag-Gold-HW-/232439686201
> 
> Thank you!!!! Xxx


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## vickiszeto

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Hello, 
Thank you so much for your great help!!!! ))))) 
Cheers!!!


----------



## Benkenzie

averagejoe said:


> Thanks. We'll wait for @ThisVNchick 's response. I'm still not sure.


@ThisVNchick whats your expert opinion on this bag I bought. So grateful for your help.


----------



## mia55

Hi Joe,

When you get a chance, can you please take a look at this bag? Also, if it's authentic would you you mind letting me know the year of manufacture?

Thanks so much


----------



## Angel1219

Hi Joe, Can you please offer a fresh pair of eyes on this?  I called FP and they said the strap is a "custom  CD strap," but I thought the thicker straps for the large LD were just introduced recently and can't be purchased separately yet?

Bag is from 2015

Thank you so much as always.

Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Lambskin Cannage Black Large SHW
Item #:  179661
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-black-179661


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> When you get a chance, can you please take a look at this bag? Also, if it's authentic would you you mind letting me know the year of manufacture?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3792295
> 
> View attachment 3792296
> 
> View attachment 3792297
> 
> View attachment 3792298
> 
> View attachment 3792299
> 
> View attachment 3792300
> 
> View attachment 3792301


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> Hi Joe, Can you please offer a fresh pair of eyes on this?  I called FP and they said the strap is a "custom  CD strap," but I thought the thicker straps for the large LD were just introduced recently and can't be purchased separately yet?
> 
> Bag is from 2015
> 
> Thank you so much as always.
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Lambskin Cannage Black Large SHW
> Item #:  179661
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-black-179661


I believe the bag itself is authentic. As for the strap, it's possible to order a strap that doesn't belong to the bag, especially to satisfy a VIP client's request. I looks like it belongs to a different bag from Raf Simon's time at Dior, maybe one of the seasonal Diorissimo bags.


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much for your help Joe, really appreciate it. Is it possible to know the year of manufacture from the code: 26-MA-1120?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag itself is authentic. As for the strap, it's possible to order a strap that doesn't belong to the bag, especially to satisfy a VIP client's request. I looks like it belongs to a different bag from Raf Simon's time at Dior, maybe one of the seasonal Diorissimo bags.



Oh I see.  Thank you for your expertise Joe!


----------



## averagejoe

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much for your help Joe, really appreciate it. Is it possible to know the year of manufacture from the code: 26-MA-1120?


2010


----------



## mia55

averagejoe said:


> 2010



Thanks again, you're great!!!!!


----------



## trendzme

Dear Authenticator team,
Please help me authenticate this bag  The listing has ended already, but the seller PM me to ask if I was still interested. If you need additional photos, do let me know! Thanks! 

Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR HAND SHOULDER BAG 
Item Number: 132265018119
Seller: eyewall2myn 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/-/132265018119?


----------



## trendzme

trendzme said:


> Dear Authenticator team,
> Please help me authenticate this bag  The listing has ended already, but the seller PM me to ask if I was still interested. If you need additional photos, do let me know! Thanks!
> 
> Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR HAND SHOULDER BAG
> Item Number: 132265018119
> Seller: eyewall2myn
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/-/132265018119?



Some additional photos. Bag does not come with authenticity card. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

trendzme said:


> Some additional photos. Bag does not come with authenticity card. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3794576
> View attachment 3794577
> View attachment 3794578
> View attachment 3794579
> View attachment 3794580


I believe this is authentic


----------



## trendzme

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you averagejoe!!


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

Hello everyone. 

I got this vintage Dior bag from my grandmother, and I was hoping that you would help me if whether or not it is fake or authentic? I don't know much about Dior bags.

Thank you very much. 

/Sofy


----------



## Marilla

Hi, please could you tell me if you think this bag is authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Marilla said:


> Hi, please could you tell me if you think this bag is authentic? Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sofylovessofy1985 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I got this vintage Dior bag from my grandmother, and I was hoping that you would help me if whether or not it is fake or authentic? I don't know much about Dior bags.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> /Sofy


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Dear average Joe ☺️

Thank you very much for your reply. I really, really, really appreciate it! 

Now I can sleep again

Thanks!


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

Dear Aberage Joe

I maybe have one last question. 

Now that I know that the bag is real, I can't help wondering: How come the 'i' in DIOR (in the _Made in _stamp inside the bag) is all smothered out? The dot over the 'i' is smothered out into two dots. I thought that these thing would never happen with an authentic bag? As well as the DIOR-letters on the little square gold logo in front of the bag - they are uneven and 'bumpy'. How come? Because that was the main reasons that I thought the bag was fake ☺️


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

sofylovessofy1985 said:


> Dear Aberage Joe
> 
> I maybe have one last question.
> 
> Now that I know that the bag is real, I can't help wondering: How come the 'i' in DIOR (in the _Made in _stamp inside the bag) is all smothered out? The dot over the 'i' is smothered out into two dots. I thought that these thing would never happen with an authentic bag? As well as the DIOR-letters on the little square gold logo in front of the bag - they are uneven and 'bumpy'. How come? Because that was the main reasons that I thought the bag was fake ☺️
> 
> 
> Thank you!


The foil stamp inside is done by hand, and sometimes it doesn't look perfect. Also, maybe some of the metallic foil in the stamp has smudged out over time with rubbing (?). 

As for the logo in front, it seems that the font is darker inside, suggesting that the letters have been coloured (with lacquer maybe). Either the lacquer has worn off in parts, or is done imperfectly by hand, and there is nothing wrong with it.

Dior pieces back then were often made by licensed companies rather than the brand itself. This doesn't happen anymore, not after Bernard Arnault bought Dior's licenses back, but the problem with licensing products out is that sometimes there are levels of craftsmanship that differ from the rest of the products from the brand, since it is made by a different company.


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

Wauw. You sure know your way around Dior Thank you for a very quick respond and for a very pleasing answer to my question. I am so happy that my bag is authentic! Thanks, Average jOE


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Aliceandersen

I have this vintage pure but i'm not sure if it is authentic??
I can't see any writing on the inside and the logo looks crooked


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

I am not an authenticater, and I know nothing about Dior bags. But for your own sake you should upload more pictures!


----------



## averagejoe

Aliceandersen said:


> I have this vintage pure but i'm not sure if it is authentic??
> I can't see any writing on the inside and the logo looks crooked
> 
> View attachment 3797851
> 
> View attachment 3797850


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Aliceandersen

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


so more pictures?


----------



## averagejoe

Aliceandersen said:


> so more pictures?


yes please, with as many details as possible.


----------



## Zaripops

Hi kindly help me authenticate this Christian Dior mini diorama...
Name-limited edition Christian Dior diorama mini metallic silver 
Seller's name -parminder.11
Item number-222611851334Unfortunately the listing has ended but the seller was able to send the the pictures below...thanks in advance


----------



## Zaripops

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-EDI...kqimVgihR76dJWq5I0Zo8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Wenyaofoo

Hi everyone! Appreciate if you can help me authentic this Lady Dior bag 

Thank you very much in advance. 

Item name: Lady Dior in Lambskin with Gold Hardware 
Online reseller name: welovechanel.sg (carousell seller)
Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/welovechanel.sg/


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi! Could you help me with this bag?
Thx!


----------



## citybumblebee

Hello,

Could someone please help me authenticate the following bag?
Item name: Dior soft zipped tote
Online reseller name: tradesy - trendlee
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/christian-dior-lambskin-tote-bag-21895578/

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

citybumblebee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate the following bag?
> Item name: Dior soft zipped tote
> Online reseller name: tradesy - trendlee
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/christian-dior-lambskin-tote-bag-21895578/
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi! Could you help me with this bag?
> Thx!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Wenyaofoo said:


> Hi everyone! Appreciate if you can help me authentic this Lady Dior bag
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior in Lambskin with Gold Hardware
> Online reseller name: welovechanel.sg (carousell seller)
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/welovechanel.sg/
> 
> View attachment 3799485
> View attachment 3799478
> View attachment 3799479
> View attachment 3799480
> View attachment 3799481
> View attachment 3799482
> View attachment 3799483
> View attachment 3799478


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but somehow I think I've seen these pictures before from a Japanese seller on Ebay. Not completely sure, though.


----------



## averagejoe

Zaripops said:


> Hi kindly help me authenticate this Christian Dior mini diorama...
> Name-limited edition Christian Dior diorama mini metallic silver
> Seller's name -parminder.11
> Item number-222611851334Unfortunately the listing has ended but the seller was able to send the the pictures below...thanks in advance


The pictures are way too small to see the details clearly. Please attach larger pictures.


----------



## Wenyaofoo

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but somehow I think I've seen these pictures before from a Japanese seller on Ebay. Not completely sure, though.



Thank you averagejoe. The seller mentioned she's taking the bags from a Japanese seller. Maybe it could be the reason  may I know if she's selling that bag in the picture, I can say that it's authentic? thanks for your reply.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Wenyaofoo said:


> Thank you averagejoe. The seller mentioned she's taking the bags from a Japanese seller. Maybe it could be the reason  may I know if she's selling that bag in the picture, I can say that it's authentic? thanks for your reply.


If you get the exact same bag in the picture, then I believe it's authentic.


----------



## Marilla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## citybumblebee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Great, thank you!


----------



## Wenyaofoo

averagejoe said:


> If you get the exact same bag in the picture, then I believe it's authentic.


Thank you for your reply  appreciate it!


----------



## Wenyaofoo

Hi! Could you help me with this bag too? 
Thank you!!

Item Name: Lady Dior in Medium 
Online seller: qvintagejp (carousell seller)
URL: https://carousell.com/qvintagejp/


----------



## mademoisellle

Item name: Miss Dior Small Chain Bag In Black Lamb Leather - Certificate + Box!
Item number:  132298768323
Seller ID: diva21alina 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miss-Dior...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Hi everyone could you please help me authenticate this thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Wenyaofoo said:


> Hi! Could you help me with this bag too?
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior in Medium
> Online seller: qvintagejp (carousell seller)
> URL: https://carousell.com/qvintagejp/
> 
> View attachment 3800615
> 
> View attachment 3800611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800611
> View attachment 3800612
> View attachment 3800613
> View attachment 3800614


A lot more photos are required to authenticate this. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

mademoisellle said:


> Item name: Miss Dior Small Chain Bag In Black Lamb Leather - Certificate + Box!
> Item number:  132298768323
> Seller ID: diva21alina
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miss-Dior-Small-Chain-Bag-In-Black-Lamb-Leather-Certificate-Box/132298768323?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi everyone could you please help me authenticate this thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mademoisellle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your fast response! Hope you are having a lovely weekend.


----------



## girlshusband

Hello Joe, can you please authenticate this one? Seller said he bought it from a second Hand store:

Item name: Lady Dior Tasche      
Item number: I272798120832
Seller ID: laubimari
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/272798120832...=I272798120832.N43.S2.R1.TR1&autorefresh=true

Thanks a lot for your help and have a nice week!


----------



## mamademi

Hi everyone,

just purchased this, could you please help me authenticate?
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-4194595.shtml

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hello Joe, can you please authenticate this one? Seller said he bought it from a second Hand store:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Tasche
> Item number: I272798120832
> Seller ID: laubimari
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/272798120832?_trksid=p2380057.m570.l6006&_trkparms=gh1g=I272798120832.N43.S2.R1.TR1&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and have a nice week!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mamademi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just purchased this, could you please help me authenticate?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-4194595.shtml
> 
> Thank you


Pictures of important details are too blurry and/or small. Please request much larger, high resolution pictures.


----------



## zzdizzy

Hello Joe, can you please authenticate this one? Thank you!

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: JT05899
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/263158679568


----------



## averagejoe

zzdizzy said:


> Hello Joe, can you please authenticate this one? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: JT05899
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/263158679568


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## zzdizzy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks for your prompt response!


----------



## Danat

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all having a fabulous day!
Would you kindly authenticate this mini Lady Dior for me?
I already bought it, so the pics are mine.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

Danat said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you're all having a fabulous day!
> Would you kindly authenticate this mini Lady Dior for me?
> I already bought it, so the pics are mine.
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 3802353
> View attachment 3802353


I believe this is authentic, and whoa what a stunning bag!


----------



## Danat

Thank you so much Joe!
What a relief as well.
Have a nice day / night everyone


----------



## kenzik70

hi everyone,

Can you guys please help me authenticate this Dior bag? I want to buy for my mum but I have no idea fake or not.


----------



## averagejoe

kenzik70 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Can you guys please help me authenticate this Dior bag? I want to buy for my mum but I have no idea fake or not.


I believe this is fake


----------



## kenzik70

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for helping me check the bag, I really appreciate.
Can you help me about this bag?


----------



## kenzik70

and this one seller said can be authenticated by code???


----------



## averagejoe

kenzik70 said:


> Thanks for helping me check the bag, I really appreciate.
> Can you help me about this bag?



I believe this is authentic



kenzik70 said:


> and this one seller said can be authenticated by code???



Codes can be counterfeited, too. Detailed pictures are required for authentication. A code doesn't tell us the authenticity of a piece.


----------



## Denise marini

Hello can someone tell me if this is a fake. Thank you so much in advance. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/332327254704


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hello ladies. Been wanting to start a vintage collection and im eyeing on this one. Can someone please help me authenticate this. Would really appreciate it. Thank you very much.
Item name: i have no idea
Item nunber: 172827154956
Seller: js_modish
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/172827154956


----------



## Denise marini

Denise marini said:


> View attachment 3805309
> View attachment 3805310
> View attachment 3805311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can someone tell me if this is a fake. Thank you so much in advance.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/332327254704


Item name : Christian Dior trotter patter saddle bag black
Item number : v14205(21)
Seller : brand_jfa(27236)


----------



## averagejoe

Denise marini said:


> View attachment 3805309
> View attachment 3805310
> View attachment 3805311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can someone tell me if this is a fake. Thank you so much in advance.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/332327254704


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

iwasborn2shop said:


> Hello ladies. Been wanting to start a vintage collection and im eyeing on this one. Can someone please help me authenticate this. Would really appreciate it. Thank you very much.
> Item name: i have no idea
> Item nunber: 172827154956
> Seller: js_modish
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/172827154956


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Denise marini

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you❤️


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Great! Thank you very much! Lots of love! ❤️


----------



## girlshusband

Hi, can someone please have a look at this one here:

Item name: LADY DIOR Tasche MEDIUM Leder Goldene Hardware gebraucht
Item nunber: 132306870127
Seller: perlenkette0721
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/LADY-DIOR-Ta...870127?hash=item1ece1a9f6f:g:0F0AAOSwIjJZUMds 

Thank you in advance, have a nice weekend


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hi, can someone please have a look at this one here:
> 
> Item name: LADY DIOR Tasche MEDIUM Leder Goldene Hardware gebraucht
> Item nunber: 132306870127
> Seller: perlenkette0721
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/LADY-DIOR-Ta...870127?hash=item1ece1a9f6f:g:0F0AAOSwIjJZUMds
> 
> Thank you in advance, have a nice weekend


I believe this is authentic


----------



## yeung

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this:

Item name: LADY DIOR M Black Patent Leather 2Way Hand Bag w/Pouch
Seller:yoko0702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/s7772-Auth-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649

Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

yeung said:


> Hi, can someone please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: LADY DIOR M Black Patent Leather 2Way Hand Bag w/Pouch
> Seller:yoko0702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/s7772-Auth-Christian-Dior-LADY-DIOR-M-Black-Patent-Leather-2Way-Hand-Bag-w-Pouch/382204824156?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Baileestar

Thank you for responding I can't tell you how desperate I am to find any information about this bag


----------



## yeung

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



❤️THANK YOU INDEED!! ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Baileestar said:


> Thank you for responding I can't tell you how desperate I am to find any information about this bag
> View attachment 3806521


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Baileestar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Taschenlady

Hello,
can you please help me authenticate this gaucho bag? Thank you so much.
Item name: gaucho bag Dior
Item number:311900049866 (?)
Seller ID: leboutique24
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Double-Saddle-Shoulder-bag-Schultertasche-Tasche-Braun-RAR/311900049866?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Wenyaofoo

Hello! Please help me to authentic this bag! And may I know which year does this lady Dior belongs to? Thanks. 

Item Name: Lady Dior bag in GHW
Seller: welovechanel.sg (username in carousell)
Website: http://carousell.com/welovechanel.sg

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Taschenlady said:


> Hello,
> can you please help me authenticate this gaucho bag? Thank you so much.
> Item name: gaucho bag Dior
> Item number:311900049866 (?)
> Seller ID: leboutique24
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Double-Saddle-Shoulder-bag-Schultertasche-Tasche-Braun-RAR/311900049866?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Wenyaofoo said:


> Hello! Please help me to authentic this bag! And may I know which year does this lady Dior belongs to? Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior bag in GHW
> Seller: welovechanel.sg (username in carousell)
> Website: http://carousell.com/welovechanel.sg
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3807935
> View attachment 3807936
> View attachment 3807937
> View attachment 3807938
> View attachment 3807939
> View attachment 3807941
> View attachment 3807942
> View attachment 3807943


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Shhhabanova

Hey =)  Please, help me find out wether this belt is authentic or fake! thank you in advance

P.S the item is from a local retailer in my country


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hi all,

Hopeing to get some information about this bag I found on ebay - I am feeling it can't be genuine for this price(and the seller is brand new) but I wanted to get an expert opinon:

I hope these are enough photos to form a conclusion...

Seller: janetlander-0
Item number:  272823497979
Item description: Beautiful Blue Christian Dior Mini Diorissimo hand bag comes with dust bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...497979?hash=item3f858c34fb:g:2~gAAOSwhGlZo9pO

Thanks all for your tireless advice you provide us.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Shhhabanova said:


> Hey =)  Please, help me find out wether this belt is authentic or fake! thank you in advance
> 
> P.S the item is from a local retailer in my country


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hopeing to get some information about this bag I found on ebay - I am feeling it can't be genuine for this price(and the seller is brand new) but I wanted to get an expert opinon:
> 
> I hope these are enough photos to form a conclusion...
> 
> Seller: janetlander-0
> Item number:  272823497979
> Item description: Beautiful Blue Christian Dior Mini Diorissimo hand bag comes with dust bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...497979?hash=item3f858c34fb:g:2~gAAOSwhGlZo9pO
> 
> Thanks all for your tireless advice you provide us.


I have the same thoughts. I've seen listings from sellers with 0 feedback scores with pictures of authentic bags, and then I see the listings appear again and again even though the item is supposedly sold. I personally would not take the risk.


----------



## Shhhabanova

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## Denise marini

Hello again looking to get a wallet with my bag can someone authenticate this one for me ❤️Thanks again.

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/580ab3022ba50ab235024787


----------



## averagejoe

Denise marini said:


> View attachment 3809955
> View attachment 3809956
> View attachment 3809954
> View attachment 3809951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again looking to get a wallet with my bag can someone authenticate this one for me ❤️Thanks again.
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/580ab3022ba50ab235024787


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Denise marini

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much ❤️You keep this up and I'll really be in love


----------



## spartanwoman

Good morning! Can i get an authentication on this?
Link: https://www.portero.com/christian-dior-diorissimo-tote-pebbled-leather-medium-1

Seller: Portero
Item: Christian Dior Diorissimo Tote

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> Good morning! Can i get an authentication on this?
> Link: https://www.portero.com/christian-dior-diorissimo-tote-pebbled-leather-medium-1
> 
> Seller: Portero
> Item: Christian Dior Diorissimo Tote
> 
> Thank you!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## zeekay1

Hi, 

Can anyone please authenticate this dior bag from ebay for me? I have purchased it already but I am having doubts because the lining is different to what all Dior bags (vintage or otherwise) claim to be and it doesn't have the inside tag, which says christian dior with 'paris' and then 'made in italy' on the reverse. Seller claims that not all vintage bags are made this way. If anyone can please confirm that would be much appreciated.

Item name: stunning rare vintage Christian Dior logo bag
Item number: 162617583335
Seller ID: hajul_petal 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/stunning-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

I have inserted some extra images the seller has sent me. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

zeekay1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this dior bag from ebay for me? I have purchased it already but I am having doubts because the lining is different to what all Dior bags (vintage or otherwise) claim to be and it doesn't have the inside tag, which says christian dior with 'paris' and then 'made in italy' on the reverse. Seller claims that not all vintage bags are made this way. If anyone can please confirm that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: stunning rare vintage Christian Dior logo bag
> Item number: 162617583335
> Seller ID: hajul_petal
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/stunning-rare-vintage-Christian-Dior-logo-bag/162617583335?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I have inserted some extra images the seller has sent me.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


The additional photos you posted are too small. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## zeekay1

averagejoe said:


> The additional photos you posted are too small. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Hi, those are the only photos provided to me by the seller. Is it possible for you to take a look at the URL link I provided to ebay as that has some higher res larger size pics available?

Many thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

zeekay1 said:


> Hi, those are the only photos provided to me by the seller. Is it possible for you to take a look at the URL link I provided to ebay as that has some higher res larger size pics available?
> 
> Many thanks.


I have already looked at the link. The photos are inadequate there, as the new photos you shared are not on the listing where they appear bigger.


----------



## zeekay1

averagejoe said:


> I have already looked at the link. The photos are inadequate there, as the new photos you shared are not on the listing where they appear bigger.


Hi, i managed to obtain some more pics of the bag in question. They are attached for your perusal. Many thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

zeekay1 said:


> Hi, i managed to obtain some more pics of the bag in question. They are attached for your perusal. Many thanks.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Youngnguyen92

HI AJ,
Can you help me authenticate my lady dior bag?Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## zeekay1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen92 said:


> HI AJ,
> Can you help me authenticate my lady dior bag?Thank you so much!!!


Do you have a picture of the date code behind the interior tag? Thanks.


----------



## Youngnguyen92

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the date code behind the interior tag? Thanks.


Hi AJ, I have the date code


----------



## averagejoe

Youngnguyen92 said:


> Hi AJ, I have the date code


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Youngnguyen92

Thank you so


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dkattz

Hello,  
Can someone please authenticate this saddle bag?  Thanks in advance

Item name:  *CHRISTIAN DIOR SADDLE BAG BLACK CANVAS with PATENT LEATHER TRIM *
Item number:  263181694403
Seller ID:   treasureseeker1119
Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...694403?hash=item3d46d9f5c3:g:QyYAAOSwM6NZqeCC


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate this saddle bag?  Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name:  *CHRISTIAN DIOR SADDLE BAG BLACK CANVAS with PATENT LEATHER TRIM *
> Item number:  263181694403
> Seller ID:   treasureseeker1119
> Direct URL link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...694403?hash=item3d46d9f5c3:g:QyYAAOSwM6NZqeCC


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jayviebp

Hi please authenticate this item
Name: AUTHENTIC VINTAGE CHRISTIAN DIOT CD GRAINED LEATHER MEDIUM HANDBAG
Item no.: 282604039406
Seller: Glamfahd
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282604039406?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bunnybunny88

I purchased this brand new from a seller from Sweden.
Item: Christian Dior ultimate wallet
Item number: unavailable
Seller ID: deleted
Direct URL link: unavilable


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

rosarojo said:


> I purchased this brand new from a seller from Sweden.
> Item: Christian Dior ultimate wallet
> Item number: unavailable
> Seller ID: deleted
> Direct URL link: unavilable
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hi please authenticate this item
> Name: AUTHENTIC VINTAGE CHRISTIAN DIOT CD GRAINED LEATHER MEDIUM HANDBAG
> Item no.: 282604039406
> Seller: Glamfahd
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282604039406?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## muneed

Please kindly Authenticate this bag for me
Purchase from local second hand shop
Thank you vey rmuch in advance


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag/

Item name: Dior Lady Bag
Online reseller name: local private person
Direct URL link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_lady_dior_original_544372911


----------



## june79

Few more


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

muneed said:


> Please kindly Authenticate this bag for me
> Purchase from local second hand shop
> Thank you vey rmuch in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag/
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Bag
> Online reseller name: local private person
> Direct URL link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_lady_dior_original_544372911


I believe this is authentic


----------



## hinoeiji

Hi friends, I just bought this for my girlfriend, the bag looks good and feels good, however, the authentic card is completely blank and I could not even find the bag on Dior Website.
Name: My lady Dior bag grey
Batch Code: 16-BO-1100 (F)
My apologies for the number of pictures.


----------



## muneed

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## june79

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much for your prompt reply


----------



## averagejoe

hinoeiji said:


> Hi friends, I just bought this for my girlfriend, the bag looks good and feels good, however, the authentic card is completely blank and I could not even find the bag on Dior Website.
> Name: My lady Dior bag grey
> Batch Code: 16-BO-1100 (F)
> My apologies for the number of pictures.
> View attachment 3817169
> View attachment 3817168
> 
> View attachment 3817161
> View attachment 3817162
> View attachment 3817163
> View attachment 3817164
> View attachment 3817165
> View attachment 3817166


I believe this is fake


----------



## accessoryfreak

Hi! Would someone please authenticate this Dior "Rasta" Saddle bag: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Rasta-BagAuthentic-57727cde9c6fcfa6e70014bc

Other info: Seller purchased it at a Dior boutique. It comes with the pictured authenticity cards and dust bag.

Many thanks and *very* much appreciated!!


----------



## averagejoe

accessoryfreak said:


> Hi! Would someone please authenticate this Dior "Rasta" Saddle bag: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Rasta-BagAuthentic-57727cde9c6fcfa6e70014bc
> 
> Other info: Seller purchased it at a Dior boutique. It comes with the pictured authenticity cards and dust bag.
> 
> Many thanks and *very* much appreciated!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Leelee786

Hello, I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and would love any help with Authenticating these three finds. Thank you in advance.

 Item name:Authentic Large Lady Dior Bag in mint condition
Item number: 122615379252
Seller ID: sipandshopnycshowroom
Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122615379252



Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black EXCELLENT AK14159
Item number: 263178366413
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chr...3A6c79302515e0a861e0290934ffe96ba1%7Ciid%3A20


Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LARGE LADY DIOR
Online reseller name: The Real Real

Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-large-lady-dior-100


----------



## averagejoe

Leelee786 said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and would love any help with Authenticating these three finds. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name:Authentic Large Lady Dior Bag in mint condition
> Item number: 122615379252
> Seller ID: sipandshopnycshowroom
> Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122615379252
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black EXCELLENT AK14159
> Item number: 263178366413
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Cannage-2way-Hand-Bag-Black-EXCELLENT-AK14159-/263178366413?hash=item3d46a72dcd:g:V38AAOSwAANY6uiV&_trkparms=pageci%3A5173349a-963f-11e7-bdff-74dbd18040e0%7Cparentrq%3A6c79302515e0a861e0290934ffe96ba1%7Ciid%3A20
> 
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LARGE LADY DIOR
> Online reseller name: The Real Real
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-large-lady-dior-100


I believe the second one is authentic.

Please read post 1 of this thread for photo requirements for the other two listings.


----------



## accessoryfreak

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


YAY!! Thank you!!


----------



## Leelee786

averagejoe said:


> I believe the second one is authentic.
> 
> Please read post 1 of this thread for photo requirements for the other two listings.



Thank you so much


----------



## kristiney

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black Nylon Italy (Authentic)
Item number: 282646044780
Seller ID: sandyfiona
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...ag-Black-Nylon-Italy-Authentic-/282646044780?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

kristiney said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag Black Nylon Italy (Authentic)
> Item number: 282646044780
> Seller ID: sandyfiona
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...ag-Black-Nylon-Italy-Authentic-/282646044780?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cueball

Please help! Package feel kinda cheap


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Imago

Hi all,
Im planning to buy my first Lady Dior Cannage in Blue and large size.  I have doubts and I do not want to want to waste my hard earned money for a super fake in case. Please see photos attached as providedby the seller. Thank you so much for your time and hope hear your honest review as soon as your time permits. 

Cheers!


----------



## Louis1992

Dear authenticators,

My friend just bought this Dior(e)volution bag from VC few months ago. She now want to pass it with a very decent price. I am interested in purchasing it. Please help me to authenticate the bag. I much appreciate your helps.


----------



## kristiney

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help!


----------



## j3nhuy

Hi could you help me authenticate this bag please , thank you very much ! 

Item name : Dior Addict 
Item number : 272841042747
Seller ID: mjexpertsale
Direct URL :https://www.ebay.com/itm/272841042747 

Here are additional photos of the card and tag


----------



## Kreerain

Hi! I am looking to buy my very first Dior bag!  I am not super into the newer designs as much as the vintage ones. But I am really struggling with being able to tell if they are authentic or not. I would really love your help as I would love to but this bag asap if it is authentic, thank you so much!!


----------



## Kreerain

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html


 

Hi!! Should I have a bag in question, where exactly should I " make " a post for it. Sorry I am confused, this is my first time using this site.


----------



## Kreerain

Hi!! I really need help authenticating this vintage Dior bag! I just love the fabulous vintage style  thank you to anyone in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

cueball said:


> Please help! Package feel kinda cheap


There aren't enough pictures to authenticate with, except judging from what is provided, I believe it is more likely fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Imago said:


> Hi all,
> Im planning to buy my first Lady Dior Cannage in Blue and large size.  I have doubts and I do not want to want to waste my hard earned money for a super fake in case. Please see photos attached as providedby the seller. Thank you so much for your time and hope hear your honest review as soon as your time permits.
> 
> Cheers!
> View attachment 3823211
> View attachment 3823207
> View attachment 3823208
> View attachment 3823209
> View attachment 3823210
> View attachment 3823207
> View attachment 3823209
> View attachment 3823210
> 
> View attachment 3823212
> View attachment 3823213
> View attachment 3823214
> View attachment 3823215


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Louis1992 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> My friend just bought this Dior(e)volution bag from VC few months ago. She now want to pass it with a very decent price. I am interested in purchasing it. Please help me to authenticate the bag. I much appreciate your helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823265
> 
> View attachment 3823264
> 
> View attachment 3823263
> 
> View attachment 3823262
> 
> View attachment 3823261
> 
> View attachment 3823260
> 
> View attachment 3823259
> 
> View attachment 3823258
> 
> View attachment 3823257
> 
> View attachment 3823256


Photos of the Dior logo on the clasp and the interior embossed logo are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Kreerain said:


> Hi!! I really need help authenticating this vintage Dior bag! I just love the fabulous vintage style  thank you to anyone in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Hi could you help me authenticate this bag please , thank you very much !
> 
> Item name : Dior Addict
> Item number : 272841042747
> Seller ID: mjexpertsale
> Direct URL :https://www.ebay.com/itm/272841042747
> 
> Here are additional photos of the card and tag
> View attachment 3824272
> View attachment 3824275


Not 100% sure about this one. Sorry.


----------



## j3nhuy

averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure about this one. Sorry.



It's ok , thank you so much !!


----------



## Kreerain

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Angel1219

Hi Authenticators/AJ, I made an impulse buy but just noticed some concerning poor stitching on the strap after my purchase .I know with handmade bags there's some room for minor defects, but the irregular stitching towards the top of the strap looks...questionable.  Can someone please help authenticate?  Thank you so much.

Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Rose Clair
Item Number:198738
Seller:Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-rose-clair-198738


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Louis1992

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the Dior logo on the clasp and the interior embossed logo are required.



Hi there, I update few more pictures of the bag as requested. Sorry but I couldn't find the embossed logo or code inside the bag (like those in the Lady Dior bags), so I only took photos of these details below, please have a look and let's me know if you need further information.


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> Hi Authenticators/AJ, I made an impulse buy but just noticed some concerning poor stitching on the strap after my purchase .I know with handmade bags there's some room for minor defects, but the irregular stitching towards the top of the strap looks...questionable.  Can someone please help authenticate?  Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Rose Clair
> Item Number:198738
> Seller:Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-rose-clair-198738
> 
> View attachment 3825791


I believe the bag is authentic. I guess the strap stitching somehow missed quality control. The rest of the bag looks well-made.


----------



## averagejoe

Louis1992 said:


> Hi there, I update few more pictures of the bag as requested. Sorry but I couldn't find the embossed logo or code inside the bag (like those in the Lady Dior bags), so I only took photos of these details below, please have a look and let's me know if you need further information.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Kreerain

Hi! I know that this is a purse forum but I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these vintage items are authentic? Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Kreerain said:


> Hi! I know that this is a purse forum but I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these vintage items are authentic? Thank you in advance


I believe the wallets are authentic. Not sure about the hat.


----------



## Kreerain

averagejoe said:


> I believe the wallets are authentic. Not sure about the hat.


Awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic. I guess the strap stitching somehow missed quality control. The rest of the bag looks well-made.



I truly appreciate your Insight AJ the bag truly is beautiful and I guess I'm willing to overlook that minor defect buy I'll see how it looks in person. thanks again as always


----------



## Louis1992

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



I very appreciate your helps! Thank you for supporting all of us here!


----------



## jdior

Hi, (I'm so new in this forum I'm having a hard time searching for previous posts pertaining to specific bag I would like to see from previous posted  authentication)pls help if it's fake or not. TIA
Im considering buying this Dior new lock pochette
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Item # 292257112766
Dior New Lock Pochette Clutch Crossbody Black Cannage Lambskin Miss Dior https://www.ebay.ca/i/292257112766
Seller kiwigellie


----------



## averagejoe

jdior said:


> Hi, (I'm so new in this forum I'm having a hard time searching for previous posts pertaining to specific bag I would like to see from previous posted  authentication)pls help if it's fake or not. TIA
> Im considering buying this Dior new lock pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item # 292257112766
> Dior New Lock Pochette Clutch Crossbody Black Cannage Lambskin Miss Dior https://www.ebay.ca/i/292257112766
> Seller kiwigellie


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jdior

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your immediate response!


----------



## NYCShopGirl83

Your help authenticating this one is much appreciated!!
Site: Poshmark
Name: Dior Vintage Style Shoulder Bag
Seller: ssschmalee  
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Vintage-Style-shoulder-bag-581e2c622fd0b742af0379e6


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Hoping you can please authenticate!
Site: Poshmark
Listing title: Dior Vintage Style Shoulder Bag
Seller: ssschmalee
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Vintage-Style-shoulder-bag-581e2c622fd0b742af0379e6


----------



## averagejoe

NYCShopGirl83 said:


> Your help authenticating this one is much appreciated!!
> Site: Poshmark
> Name: Dior Vintage Style Shoulder Bag
> Seller: ssschmalee
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Vintage-Style-shoulder-bag-581e2c622fd0b742af0379e6





NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Hoping you can please authenticate!
> Site: Poshmark
> Listing title: Dior Vintage Style Shoulder Bag
> Seller: ssschmalee
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Vintage-Style-shoulder-bag-581e2c622fd0b742af0379e6



I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## fashionablyamy

Hello, I would really appreciate it the following bag can be authenticated. Thank you!!

Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Clutch Bag Navy Canvas
Item number:  192306221515
Seller ID: kurotoa
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Di...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Emilyjg

Hi! I want to make sure this little saddle clutch is authentic...


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyjg said:


> Hi! I want to make sure this little saddle clutch is authentic...


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fashionablyamy said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate it the following bag can be authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Clutch Bag Navy Canvas
> Item number:  192306221515
> Seller ID: kurotoa
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Dior-Trotter-Clutch-Bag-Navy-Canvas-Leather-Vintage-Authentic-C224-M/192306221515?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Can you help authenticate this Dior Mini bag that I have purchased and is in my possession


----------



## Uliana142

Hello.  Please help to authenticate this Lady Dior medium. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Can you help authenticate this Dior Mini bag that I have purchased and is in my possession


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Hello.  Please help to authenticate this Lady Dior medium. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Thank 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


you!!


----------



## Uliana142

Thank you!


----------



## Janskie

Hi all,

Thanks for helping me get my first Lady Dior bag. I was on the market to get a new one but wanted to see if this was authentic.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin in Gold Hardware size medium
Item number: 122716553793
Seller ID: angelex2002
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122716553793

Thanks so much. I really hope this works out.


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for helping me get my first Lady Dior bag. I was on the market to get a new one but wanted to see if this was authentic.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin in Gold Hardware size medium
> Item number: 122716553793
> Seller ID: angelex2002
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122716553793
> 
> Thanks so much. I really hope this works out.


I believe this is authenitc


----------



## Alba-R

Good morning! I would really appreciate it you could check the following bag. Thank you in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior bag
Online reseller name: Chicfy Spain
Direct URL link: https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-christian-dior/bolso-precioso-christian-dior-color
and
https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-lady-dior-nuevo/precioso-bolso-original-dior-fotos
(2 posts, 8 pictures)


----------



## averagejoe

Alba-R said:


> Good morning! I would really appreciate it you could check the following bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior bag
> Online reseller name: Chicfy Spain
> Direct URL link: https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-christian-dior/bolso-precioso-christian-dior-color
> and
> https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-lady-dior-nuevo/precioso-bolso-original-dior-fotos
> (2 posts, 8 pictures)


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Alba-R

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Oh, I see: pictures are smaller than required and do not show the bag under natural light. I am afraid it's not possible to upload bigger photos onto that web.
Thank you anyway for your prompt reply.


----------



## lottefuhr

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. It’s supposedly a 2013 model.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

lottefuhr said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. It’s supposedly a 2013 model.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831907
> View attachment 3831908
> View attachment 3831909
> View attachment 3831910
> View attachment 3831911
> View attachment 3831912
> View attachment 3831913
> View attachment 3831914


I believe this is authentic, but it is not from 2013. It's from 1999.


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authenitc


Thanks so much! Just was worried because of the price and with all the super fakes nowadays. Thanks once again!!!!


----------



## Janskie

Janskie said:


> Thanks so much! Just was worried because of the price and with all the super fakes nowadays. Thanks once again!!!!


Oh I forgot to mention, the reason why I'm super excited is because I got the bag (even though it doesn't have a strap) for under a grand!!! I just purchased it through ebay XD 

I will post pictures on the other thread on how I rock it once I get it gyahhhhhh!!!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Just got this beauty in the mail and hope you can kindly authenticate so I can accept the purchase. You ok'ed the auction beforehand and having owned several Dior bags it looks ok, but want to be sure. Thank you!!! One more post to come.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

A few more. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ytro_na_more

Dear authenticators,

Could you please take a look at this bag? The font really worries me. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, the reason why I'm super excited is because I got the bag (even though it doesn't have a strap) for under a grand!!! I just purchased it through ebay XD
> 
> I will post pictures on the other thread on how I rock it once I get it gyahhhhhh!!!


That's an awesome deal!


----------



## averagejoe

ytro_na_more said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this bag? The font really worries me.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3833081
> View attachment 3833082
> View attachment 3833083
> View attachment 3833084
> View attachment 3833085
> View attachment 3833086
> View attachment 3833087
> View attachment 3833088
> View attachment 3833089
> View attachment 3833091


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail and hope you can kindly authenticate so I can accept the purchase. You ok'ed the auction beforehand and having owned several Dior bags it looks ok, but want to be sure. Thank you!!! One more post to come.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


A big thank you!


----------



## rk4265

Hi Joe! Hope all is well. Please authenticate these 2, thx!

Item name: 3800 Christian Dior medium lady red quilted patent leather tote bag silver 
Item number: 152715805809
Seller: the_purse_ladies
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/3800-CHRIST...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Item name: lady dior crocodile bag (2013)
Item number: 142512382055
Seller: mobutu_biya2k16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-C...%3Ab59900ae15e0a888e4781ceefffe96d5%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Hi Joe! Hope all is well. Please authenticate these 2, thx!
> 
> Item name: 3800 Christian Dior medium lady red quilted patent leather tote bag silver
> Item number: 152715805809
> Seller: the_purse_ladies
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/3800-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Medium-Lady-Red-Quilted-Patent-Leather-Lady-Tote-Bag-Silver/152715805809?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item name: lady dior crocodile bag (2013)
> Item number: 142512382055
> Seller: mobutu_biya2k16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-Crocodile-bag-2013/142512382055?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=8fa3de4f4a4b4eecac56406b0c4620a9&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=142512382055&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Abc343177-a167-11e7-8a36-74dbd180a893%7Cparentrq%3Ab59900ae15e0a888e4781ceefffe96d5%7Ciid%3A1


The first one needs bigger pictures of the various details of the bag.

The second one uses pictures of two or more different Lady Dior bags. This is a red flag for sure.


----------



## fashionablyamy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bagresearcher

Hi authenticators! Can u help me to check the authenticity of this christian dior "malice" in pearl ivory 

https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...%3Ab88e820215e0a990e4c1a630ffdf20ff%7Ciid%3A3

Its less a hundred dollar, and pls check if its a good buy, or a goodbye thanks!


----------



## Bagresearcher

Hi again and this one too
Your response is highly appreciated

https://m.ebay.ph/itm/by8272-Auth-C...3Ab88e820215e0a990e4c1a630ffdf20ff%7Ciid%3A37


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Bagresearcher said:


> Hi authenticators! Can u help me to check the authenticity of this christian dior "malice" in pearl ivory
> 
> https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-MALICE-PEARL-IVORY-PATENT-LEATHER-BAG-/182778267941?hash=item2a8e6f0925:g:WcUAAOSw1JhZYN4l&_trkparms=pageci%3A523c69e5-a1db-11e7-8aab-74dbd1801a48%7Cparentrq%3Ab88e820215e0a990e4c1a630ffdf20ff%7Ciid%3A3
> 
> Its less a hundred dollar, and pls check if its a good buy, or a goodbye thanks!





Bagresearcher said:


> Hi again and this one too
> Your response is highly appreciated
> 
> https://m.ebay.ph/itm/by8272-Auth-Christian-Dior-LADY-DIOR-M-Ivory-Patent-Leather-Cannage-Hand-Bag-GHW-/382233970963?hash=item58feeb8913:g:YeMAAOSwdrNZxi5i&_trkparms=pageci%3A523c69e5-a1db-11e7-8aab-74dbd1801a48%7Cparentrq%3Ab88e820215e0a990e4c1a630ffdf20ff%7Ciid%3A37



I believe both are authentic.


----------



## Bagresearcher

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic.




Wow thankyouuu! Is it a good deal though the 1st one i posted? Seems dirty, would u know also when was this made? A bunch of thank youssss


----------



## SabrinaM75

Hi there, 
Could you please help me authenticate this medium Lady Dior? 

Item name: DIOR LADY DIOR 
Online reseller name: www.videdressing.com 
Direct URL link: https://www.videdressing.com/sacs-e...duct-6583976-sacs-en-bandouliere-en-cuir-dior

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Gracex

Hello authenticators,

I was hoping to get your help in authenticating this vintage medium lady Dior in patent.

Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge and expertise.


----------



## averagejoe

Bagresearcher said:


> Wow thankyouuu! Is it a good deal though the 1st one i posted? Seems dirty, would u know also when was this made? A bunch of thank youssss


First one is made in 1999. Second one should have been made around 1997.


----------



## Gracex

Gracex said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I was hoping to get your help in authenticating this vintage medium lady Dior in patent.
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge and expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834804
> View attachment 3834805
> View attachment 3834806
> View attachment 3834807
> View attachment 3834808
> View attachment 3834804
> View attachment 3834805
> View attachment 3834806
> View attachment 3834807
> View attachment 3834808
> View attachment 3834809
> View attachment 3834810
> View attachment 3834811
> View attachment 3834812



Sorry I posted a bunch of duplicate pics, these were the other 2 I meant to post.  One of my concerns is there is quilting on the side which is usually not present on patent--I cannot find any mention on if it was present in vintage bags from 1997.  The feet are also not conical as in current bags, but again, not sure if it is due to being vintage.  

Again, thank you in advance for your insights!


----------



## averagejoe

SabrinaM75 said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please help me authenticate this medium Lady Dior?
> 
> Item name: DIOR LADY DIOR
> Online reseller name: www.videdressing.com
> Direct URL link: https://www.videdressing.com/sacs-e...duct-6583976-sacs-en-bandouliere-en-cuir-dior
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Gracex said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I was hoping to get your help in authenticating this vintage medium lady Dior in patent.
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge and expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834804
> View attachment 3834805
> View attachment 3834806
> View attachment 3834807
> View attachment 3834808
> View attachment 3834804
> View attachment 3834805
> View attachment 3834806
> View attachment 3834807
> View attachment 3834808
> View attachment 3834809
> View attachment 3834810
> View attachment 3834811
> View attachment 3834812


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Gracex said:


> View attachment 3835289
> View attachment 3835290
> 
> 
> Sorry I posted a bunch of duplicate pics, these were the other 2 I meant to post.  One of my concerns is there is quilting on the side which is usually not present on patent--I cannot find any mention on if it was present in vintage bags from 1997.  The feet are also not conical as in current bags, but again, not sure if it is due to being vintage.
> 
> Again, thank you in advance for your insights!


There were differences between vintage and current patent leather Lady Dior bags, including the quilting on the sides.


----------



## Gracex

averagejoe said:


> There were differences between vintage and current patent leather Lady Dior bags, including the quilting on the sides.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!  Time to start using my new bag now!


----------



## SabrinaM75

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks for taking the time to check it!


----------



## ytro_na_more

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## marwa_omar

good day
first I would like to thank you so much for all the time and efforts put in this thread
Appreciate your help authenticating this bag


Item name: *m7880 Auth Christian LADY DIOR Navy Lambskin Leather M Cannage HandBag Gold HW*
Seller:yuko0702 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/m7880-Auth-...nnage-Hand-Bag-Gold-HW-/232505165753#viTabs_0


----------



## DD-S

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this dior bag? Thanks in advance.

Item name: Christian dior trotter Hand Bag Beige Canvas Leather Vintage Authentic #C182 M
Item number: 202067319329
Seller ID: kurotoa
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Di...&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## averagejoe

marwa_omar said:


> good day
> first I would like to thank you so much for all the time and efforts put in this thread
> Appreciate your help authenticating this bag
> 
> 
> Item name: *m7880 Auth Christian LADY DIOR Navy Lambskin Leather M Cannage HandBag Gold HW*
> Seller:yuko0702
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/m7880-Auth-...nnage-Hand-Bag-Gold-HW-/232505165753#viTabs_0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

DD-S said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this dior bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian dior trotter Hand Bag Beige Canvas Leather Vintage Authentic #C182 M
> Item number: 202067319329
> Seller ID: kurotoa
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Trotter-Hand-Bag-Beige-Canvas-Leather-Vintage-Authentic-C182-M/202067319329?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&redirect=mobile


I believe this is authentic


----------



## marwa_omar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much


----------



## jedewa

Could somebody please help me to identify this bag? Much appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

jedewa said:


> Could somebody please help me to identify this bag? Much appreciated!


By identify, do you mean authenticate?

I believe the bag is authentic. As for its identity, I don't know the name of this vintage piece.


----------



## Shabolly

Hi ladies. Could you help me authenticate this bag? These are the only pictures I have right now. It is a seller on Facebook. Thank you!

Name: Lady Dior


----------



## jedewa

averagejoe said:


> By identify, do you mean authenticate?
> 
> I believe the bag is authentic. As for its identity, I don't know the name of this vintage piece.


 Ah yes, I meant authenticate. Thank you very much for your reply, I'm glad to hear that the bag is most likely authentic!


----------



## huangg

Hi! May you please help me authenticate this dior? Thank you! 

Lady Dior mini 
Item # 222656200235 
Seller; 5*shine 

Look at this on eBay


Authentic Christian Dior Pink Lady Dior Mini Purse Bag


https://www.ebay.com/i/222656200235


----------



## Janskie

I'm addicted to Lady Diors! Please let me know this patent one is the real deal, I know I can trust yall here!

Item Name: Large Christian Dior Lady Dior Patent in black with Gold Hardware 
Seller: lvjapan
Item number: 172853620260
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172853620260


----------



## DD-S

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! Do you, by any chance also know the type and name of the bag? Even though you believe it is authentic I'm not sure if Dior ever put this exact bag on the market because I cannot find any information on it online. I couldn't even find other seller who sell this bag (in that colorway). So I'm still quite suspicious and don't know what to do.


----------



## averagejoe

Shabolly said:


> View attachment 3840546
> View attachment 3840547
> View attachment 3840548
> View attachment 3840550
> 
> Hi ladies. Could you help me authenticate this bag? These are the only pictures I have right now. It is a seller on Facebook. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Lady Dior


Sorry more pictures needed. Please request more and post them here.


----------



## averagejoe

huangg said:


> Hi! May you please help me authenticate this dior? Thank you!
> 
> Lady Dior mini
> Item # 222656200235
> Seller; 5*shine
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic Christian Dior Pink Lady Dior Mini Purse Bag
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/222656200235


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> I'm addicted to Lady Diors! Please let me know this patent one is the real deal, I know I can trust yall here!
> 
> Item Name: Large Christian Dior Lady Dior Patent in black with Gold Hardware
> Seller: lvjapan
> Item number: 172853620260
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172853620260


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Shabolly

averagejoe said:


> Sorry more pictures needed. Please request more and post them here.



Here is more pictures! Thank you!


----------



## Shabolly

and a few more.


----------



## averagejoe

Shabolly said:


> Here is more pictures! Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Airforce 1

Can you please authenticate this Dior bag: 
Item name: Dior Blue Leather Diorissimio
Item number: *172877163923*
Seller ID: 2014ukcobur
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Janskie

Please tell me this is authentic!

Item:  Red Lady Dior Medium with GHW
Seller: jp2015_comp
Link: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222662499835


----------



## lwhru

Hi authenticators or I think it may be averagejoe who will help me [emoji38]please help me have a look at this bag, I thought it looked ok with the receipt, my friend is member of this forum and suggested I should get it checked out, appreciate your help! Thank you very much  

Item name:Miss Dior Promenade Bag White Lamb leather with Dust bag,Receipt Shown RRP £1250
Item number:182769238269
Seller ID:wheretohowfast
Direct URL link:https://ebay.co.uk/itm/182769238269

More photos
View attachment 3843076

View attachment 3843077

View attachment 3843078

View attachment 3843079
View attachment 3843080

View attachment 3843082


----------



## Chanellover2015

Hi,  would you be able to take the time and authenticate this bags for me. Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...569001?hash=item212f5d5ea9:g:ciwAAOSwR-ZZ1YEI


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Dior...263738?hash=item2a84d64e7a:g:Q5oAAOSw0j9ZUEnj


----------



## kikiree

Can you help with this Dior's bag authenticity? Thank you!

Item name: Estate Vintage Christian Dior France Jacquard Logo Leather Clutch Wallet Purse
Item number: 302474695464
Seller ID:1fabulousfind
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Estate-Vintage-Christian-Dior-France-Jacquard-Logo-Leather-Clutch-Wallet-Purse/302474695464?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## kikiree

Can you help with this Dior's bag authenticity? Thank you!

Item name: Vintage 80s Christian Dior Clutch Purse, rare! Authentic leather handbag, GUC.
Item number: 142526042624
Seller ID:freegingerbrown
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-80s...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## BBYBOYE

Hi, I just purchased this bag and was wondering if anyone can help authentication.
Thank you in advance 

Original listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## averagejoe

Airforce 1 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Dior bag:
> Item name: Dior Blue Leather Diorissimio
> Item number: *172877163923*
> Seller ID: 2014ukcobur
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-handbag/172877163923?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Please tell me this is authentic!
> 
> Item:  Red Lady Dior Medium with GHW
> Seller: jp2015_comp
> Link: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222662499835


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kikiree said:


> Can you help with this Dior's bag authenticity? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Vintage 80s Christian Dior Clutch Purse, rare! Authentic leather handbag, GUC.
> Item number: 142526042624
> Seller ID:freegingerbrown
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-80s-Christian-Dior-Clutch-Purse-rare-Authentic-leather-handbag-GUC/142526042624?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3844391


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

kikiree said:


> Can you help with this Dior's bag authenticity? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Estate Vintage Christian Dior France Jacquard Logo Leather Clutch Wallet Purse
> Item number: 302474695464
> Seller ID:1fabulousfind
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Estate-Vintage-Christian-Dior-France-Jacquard-Logo-Leather-Clutch-Wallet-Purse/302474695464?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3844389


Not sure about this one either.


----------



## averagejoe

lwhru said:


> Hi authenticators or I think it may be averagejoe who will help me [emoji38]please help me have a look at this bag, I thought it looked ok with the receipt, my friend is member of this forum and suggested I should get it checked out, appreciate your help! Thank you very much
> 
> Item name:Miss Dior Promenade Bag White Lamb leather with Dust bag,Receipt Shown RRP £1250
> Item number:182769238269
> Seller ID:wheretohowfast
> Direct URL link:https://ebay.co.uk/itm/182769238269
> 
> More photos
> View attachment 3843076
> 
> View attachment 3843077
> 
> View attachment 3843078
> 
> View attachment 3843079
> View attachment 3843080
> 
> View attachment 3843082


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover2015 said:


> Hi,  would you be able to take the time and authenticate this bags for me. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...569001?hash=item212f5d5ea9:g:ciwAAOSwR-ZZ1YEI
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Dior...263738?hash=item2a84d64e7a:g:Q5oAAOSw0j9ZUEnj


I believe the first one is authentic.

Not sure about the second one.

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 for future authentication requests.


----------



## adore.123

Hi 

Can an expert help to authenticate this ? Thanks!

Name: lady dior medium in patent 
Who took the photos ? Myself


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this!
Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black Leather GHW R11444
Item number: 263237746479
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...d-Bag-Black-Leather-GHW-R11444-/263237746479?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Miulicious

Dear all, can I have this bag to be authenticate ? Thank you 

Item name: Lady Dior medium size 
I’m the one taking the photo of this bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	










More Detail photo in next post


----------



## Miulicious

View attachment 3845946


----------



## malenekl

Hi,
Could  someone please help me authenticate a VINTAGE DIOR bag I've bought on eBay?
This is a vintage item and as far as I have been able to read online, the old bags (80s) were not always made with lining and seems a bit crappier in the quality than new ones from today. Anyway, I would appreciate some help on this. Thank you a million!
Item name: DIOR
Online reseller name: tfafcf
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Di...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can an expert help to authenticate this ? Thanks!
> 
> Name: lady dior medium in patent
> Who took the photos ? Myself
> 
> View attachment 3845871
> View attachment 3845872
> View attachment 3845873
> View attachment 3845874
> View attachment 3845875
> View attachment 3845876
> View attachment 3845877
> View attachment 3845878
> View attachment 3845879
> View attachment 3845880


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

malenekl said:


> Hi,
> Could  someone please help me authenticate a VINTAGE DIOR bag I've bought on eBay?
> This is a vintage item and as far as I have been able to read online, the old bags (80s) were not always made with lining and seems a bit crappier in the quality than new ones from today. Anyway, I would appreciate some help on this. Thank you a million!
> Item name: DIOR
> Online reseller name: tfafcf
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Handtasche-rund/182760590714?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3847147
> View attachment 3847150
> View attachment 3847152
> View attachment 3847153
> View attachment 3847154
> View attachment 3847155
> View attachment 3847156
> View attachment 3847159
> View attachment 3847166
> View attachment 3847169


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Miulicious said:


> View attachment 3845946
> View attachment 3845949
> View attachment 3845950
> View attachment 3845951
> View attachment 3845952
> View attachment 3845953
> View attachment 3845954


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this!
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black Leather GHW R11444
> Item number: 263237746479
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...d-Bag-Black-Leather-GHW-R11444-/263237746479?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks AJ!


----------



## malenekl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## lwhru

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much averagejoe [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## idaksim

Hi, would you please help me to authenticate this bag, seems a bit too cheap.

Item name: AUTHENTIC MEDIUM CHRISTIAN DIOR "DIORAMA" CHAIN BAG SILVER METALLIC
Item number: 142530940393
Seller ID: davidnewma-0
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...IORAMA-CHAIN-BAG-SILVER-METALLIC/142530940393


----------



## averagejoe

idaksim said:


> Hi, would you please help me to authenticate this bag, seems a bit too cheap.
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC MEDIUM CHRISTIAN DIOR "DIORAMA" CHAIN BAG SILVER METALLIC
> Item number: 142530940393
> Seller ID: davidnewma-0
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...IORAMA-CHAIN-BAG-SILVER-METALLIC/142530940393


I believe this is fake


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item name: Lady Dior in Black Lambskin
Item number: 172887207378
Seller ID: highqualitydvd 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I have also attached some pictures. Thank you so much!


----------



## angelamaz2

May I have this Dior bag authenticated pls? I have purchased it from eBay. Thanks so much.
Item name: Dior diorama bag
Item number: 272870972890
Seller ID: chiclee_c
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Aut...&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile
Extra photos taken by me: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ardrltmxcrioqqr/AAD9sBPDnli47dyZ2IqjViA-a?dl=0


----------



## averagejoe

Littlenotebook said:


> Item name: Lady Dior in Black Lambskin
> Item number: 172887207378
> Seller ID: highqualitydvd
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Lambskin-Cannage-Black-Leather-Handbag-Bag-/172887207378?nma=true&si=x7LiwWtK4CsselYU%2BQpp9rAekYo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I have also attached some pictures. Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

angelamaz2 said:


> May I have this Dior bag authenticated pls? I have purchased it from eBay. Thanks so much.
> Item name: Dior diorama bag
> Item number: 272870972890
> Seller ID: chiclee_c
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Authentic-Dior-diorama-bag/272870972890?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile
> Extra photos taken by me: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ardrltmxcrioqqr/AAD9sBPDnli47dyZ2IqjViA-a?dl=0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## takaogui

Hi everyone!

Could someone please help me? I bought a vintage Dior Saddle bag, it's from a reputable second hand luxury website from Brazil, but I still have my doubts since it has no made in stamp, the Dior stamp is off to the side.

Thanks everyone


----------



## angelamaz2

Thank u so much


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

takaogui said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could someone please help me? I bought a vintage Dior Saddle bag, it's from a reputable second hand luxury website from Brazil, but I still have my doubts since it has no made in stamp, the Dior stamp is off to the side.
> 
> Thanks everyone


I believe this is authentic


----------



## takaogui

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! Have a great week


----------



## CL76

Hello

I have got a "Be Dior" bag from an online outlet store called BestSecret. I could not find any tag or serial number on the bag itself. Is it supposed to be like that for this line of bags? (Also the upper flap seems a little bit too unsymmetrical). Any  insights and opinions are welcome.
Thank you!


----------



## L-A

Hi.
I’m not sure if it’s the correct forum to put this, but I really need help to authenticate this.
Could anyone help?
Best.


----------



## CL76

CL76 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have got a "Be Dior" bag from an online outlet store called BestSecret. I could not find any tag or serial number on the bag itself. Is it supposed to be like that for this line of bags? (Also the upper flap seems a little bit too unsymmetrical). Any  insights and opinions are welcome.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3849998



Ah, I found it, the tag is in one of the inner pocket, sewed to the side, quite deep.


----------



## sara1919

Hi authenticators, can you please help me double check the authenticity of this? It's from a local seller.

Item: mini lady dior in blue satin. Seller said it was from 2016

Thank you!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Lambskin
Item number: 232514817379
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL Link:  https://www.ebay.com/i/232514817379 
Comments:  Thanks very much in advance!  I am also curious what age this bag is as I have no clue how to read Dior serial numbers.


----------



## averagejoe

CL76 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have got a "Be Dior" bag from an online outlet store called BestSecret. I could not find any tag or serial number on the bag itself. Is it supposed to be like that for this line of bags? (Also the upper flap seems a little bit too unsymmetrical). Any  insights and opinions are welcome.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3849998


Please see post 1 for photo requirements. 

The serial number should be on a leather tag inside one of the pockets in the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

CL76 said:


> Ah, I found it, the tag is in one of the inner pocket, sewed to the side, quite deep.


Can you please take a lot more photos of this bag, including of the serial number, so we can authenticate it? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

sara1919 said:


> Hi authenticators, can you please help me double check the authenticity of this? It's from a local seller.
> 
> Item: mini lady dior in blue satin. Seller said it was from 2016
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

L-A said:


> Hi.
> I’m not sure if it’s the correct forum to put this, but I really need help to authenticate this.
> Could anyone help?
> Best.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CharmyPoo said:


> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Lambskin
> Item number: 232514817379
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL Link:  https://www.ebay.com/i/232514817379
> Comments:  Thanks very much in advance!  I am also curious what age this bag is as I have no clue how to read Dior serial numbers.


This is a Chanel bag. Please post this in the Chanel forum.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## CL76

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a lot more photos of this bag, including of the serial number, so we can authenticate it? Thanks.



Thank you for your reply. I'm sorry I missed the photo requirement post. Also sorry that some of the photo below where taken with flash/lighting, this is because of my (bad) camera.

The tag with serial number was really hard to get a clear view of. I barely managed to get a picture where the number is visible.

Please advice if I should try to take more photos on specific areas of the bag.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jacquetc

Item name: Dior Stardust Pouchbag 
Online reseller name: shop.the.closet
Direct URL link:  http://carousell.com/p/117700642

Thank you thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Lambskin
Item number: 232514817379
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/r60338-Auth-...-Bag-/232514817379?trxId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments:  Thanks very much in advance.  The link in my earlier post copied from the mobile app for some reason took it to another bag even though it was the right item number.  Very curious how old this bag is.


----------



## anette00

Hi! I'd appreciate if you could please tell me whether or not this bag is authentic.

Item name: Dior nylon quilted large tote bag
Online reseller name: designer-vintage.com
Direct URL link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-shoulderbags-bags-79705 

Regards,
Anette


----------



## averagejoe

CL76 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'm sorry I missed the photo requirement post. Also sorry that some of the photo below where taken with flash/lighting, this is because of my (bad) camera.
> 
> The tag with serial number was really hard to get a clear view of. I barely managed to get a picture where the number is visible.
> 
> Please advice if I should try to take more photos on specific areas of the bag.
> 
> Thanks again.


I believe this bag is authentic. I hope you got it for a good price!


----------



## averagejoe

Jacquetc said:


> Item name: Dior Stardust Pouchbag
> Online reseller name: shop.the.closet
> Direct URL link:  http://carousell.com/p/117700642
> 
> Thank you thank you so much in advance!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CharmyPoo said:


> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Lambskin
> Item number: 232514817379
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/r60338-Auth-...-Bag-/232514817379?trxId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments:  Thanks very much in advance.  The link in my earlier post copied from the mobile app for some reason took it to another bag even though it was the right item number.  Very curious how old this bag is.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

anette00 said:


> Hi! I'd appreciate if you could please tell me whether or not this bag is authentic.
> 
> Item name: Dior nylon quilted large tote bag
> Online reseller name: designer-vintage.com
> Direct URL link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-shoulderbags-bags-79705
> 
> Regards,
> Anette


I believe this is authentic


----------



## anette00

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you.
This bag doesn't seem to have a serial number - is this normal for some of the older models?


----------



## CharmyPoo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for your help!


----------



## andreamah

Hi Dior gurus, I'm interested in this bag but the deal seems too good to be true. Need expert help on this! TIA! 
Item name: Dior Diorama Small
Unfortunately there's no link to this as it is a seller on a private FB group page


----------



## averagejoe

andreamah said:


> Hi Dior gurus, I'm interested in this bag but the deal seems too good to be true. Need expert help on this! TIA!
> Item name: Dior Diorama Small
> Unfortunately there's no link to this as it is a seller on a private FB group page
> View attachment 3852810
> View attachment 3852811
> View attachment 3852812
> View attachment 3852813


The pictures aren't clear enough, and there needs to be close, clear pictures of details such as the logo embossing on the back, a direct shot of the logo inside, of the chain links of the strap, the leather of the strap, the lock, and more.


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item name: My Lady Dior
Item number: 152737340460
Seller ID: ch-404mu-rlfng0 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...k-Lambskin-Bag-Perfect-Condition/152737340460

The seller said she couldn't confirm the authenticity of the item as she's selling it for a friend who got it from an ex-boyfriend and gave me pictures to ask for outside references. Thank you for your help on the last item! I ended up purchasing it.


----------



## averagejoe

Littlenotebook said:


> Item name: My Lady Dior
> Item number: 152737340460
> Seller ID: ch-404mu-rlfng0
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...k-Lambskin-Bag-Perfect-Condition/152737340460
> 
> The seller said she couldn't confirm the authenticity of the item as she's selling it for a friend who got it from an ex-boyfriend and gave me pictures to ask for outside references. Thank you for your help on the last item! I ended up purchasing it.


I believe this is fake


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Wow. What gave it away?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## libra9

Hi! Got this vintage Dior mini saddle bag from an Antique shop. Kindly help authenticate. Would appreciate a reply. Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

libra9 said:


> Hi! Got this vintage Dior mini saddle bag from an Antique shop. Kindly help authenticate. Would appreciate a reply. Many thanks!
> View attachment 3854145
> View attachment 3854146
> View attachment 3854147
> View attachment 3854148
> View attachment 3854149


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LeslieAlex

Can anyone help me authenticate this Dior bag, according to google images it's the Christian Dior Ivory Lace Classic Lady Dior Bag please help I'd appreciate any advice from anyone who's familiar with Dior. thank you


----------



## libra9

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!!! Really appreciate the quick response. Extremely happy with this purchase. Got it for a very good deal. Super thanks again


----------



## averagejoe

LeslieAlex said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this Dior bag, according to google images it's the Christian Dior Ivory Lace Classic Lady Dior Bag please help I'd appreciate any advice from anyone who's familiar with Dior. thank you
> View attachment 3854317
> View attachment 3854318
> View attachment 3854320
> View attachment 3854321
> View attachment 3854322
> View attachment 3854323
> View attachment 3854317
> View attachment 3854318
> View attachment 3854320
> View attachment 3854324
> View attachment 3854317
> View attachment 3854318


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Uliana142

Could you please authenticate this bag
Item name Lady Dior mini
Item no n/a
Seller id n/a


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> View attachment 3854687
> View attachment 3854688
> View attachment 3854689
> View attachment 3854690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag
> Item name Lady Dior mini
> Item no n/a
> Seller id n/a


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## LeslieAlex

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Jessica J

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


How can you tell? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica J said:


> How can you tell? Thanks


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we think a bag is fake on this public forum, because we don't want to give tips to help counterfeiters who may be reading this thread.


----------



## AlwaysAmour

Hi ,
Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. Thank you so much in advance for your time!

Item name: Lady Dior leather handbag
Online reseller name: Kangsadarn
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4631436.shtml


----------



## Janskie

Hi there. Can someone please authenticate it for me? I would love to get a silver hardware Lady Dior bag. Also, any thoughts on a brown dior bag kind of being a chameleon like color?

Item Name: Brown Lady Dior Lambskin Medium in Silver Hardware
User: angelex2002
Item number: 122758265025
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122758265025


----------



## averagejoe

AlwaysAmour said:


> Hi ,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. Thank you so much in advance for your time!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior leather handbag
> Online reseller name: Kangsadarn
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4631436.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hi there. Can someone please authenticate it for me? I would love to get a silver hardware Lady Dior bag. Also, any thoughts on a brown dior bag kind of being a chameleon like color?
> 
> Item Name: Brown Lady Dior Lambskin Medium in Silver Hardware
> User: angelex2002
> Item number: 122758265025
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122758265025


I believe this is authentic.

This brown looks very dark, so in some environments it can look black. It's quite versatile.


----------



## LoverofLV1

Would like to know if someone can authenticate?
Authentic Christian Dior-LadyDior
Silver Hardware
User: am1572
Item# 272877366744


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

LoverofLV1 said:


> Would like to know if someone can authenticate?
> Authentic Christian Dior-LadyDior
> Silver Hardware
> User: am1572
> Item# 272877366744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856077
> View attachment 3856078
> View attachment 3856080


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## LoverofLV1

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


I am sorry new to this.  I am not sure what you mean about post 1.    I do not have link from eBay.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlwaysAmour

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you averagejoe!! I really appreciate the time you put in to do this. Have a great day!


----------



## LoverofLV1

LoverofLV1 said:


> I


Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior-Lady Dior
Silver Hardware
User Name: am1572
Item # 272877366744
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...366744?hash=item3f88c22dd8:g:aUMAAOSw711Zd-XZ

Thanks in advance


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 253212252833
Seller ID: lijun2010best_7 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUARANTEE-AUTHENTIC-LADY-DIOR-HANDBAG-Rose-Red-Lambskin/253212252833

This will be my last authentication for a while. Thank your for your help in the prior ones!


----------



## averagejoe

LoverofLV1 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior-Lady Dior
> Silver Hardware
> User Name: am1572
> Item # 272877366744
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...366744?hash=item3f88c22dd8:g:aUMAAOSw711Zd-XZ
> 
> Thanks in advance


Still not enough pictures. Please request more pictures from the seller (read post 1).


----------



## averagejoe

Littlenotebook said:


> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 253212252833
> Seller ID: lijun2010best_7
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUARANTEE-AUTHENTIC-LADY-DIOR-HANDBAG-Rose-Red-Lambskin/253212252833
> 
> This will be my last authentication for a while. Thank your for your help in the prior ones!


Please request more photos as outlined in post 1 of this thread.


----------



## Littlenotebook

Attached, thank you!


----------



## LoverofLV1

Attached photos.   Thanks again.


----------



## LoverofLV1

I hit post by mistake here are the rest.  Thanks again.


----------



## averagejoe

LoverofLV1 said:


> Attached photos.   Thanks again.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Littlenotebook said:


> Attached, thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sushi1015

Hi, is it possible to authenticate this wallet?

Item Name: Diorama Wallet on Chain
Private seller from Instagram 
Many thanks in advance, will ask for more photos if required, thank you!


----------



## LoverofLV1

Average Joe many thanks for all you do here. Your patience and time you take is greatly appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

sushi1015 said:


> Hi, is it possible to authenticate this wallet?
> 
> Item Name: Diorama Wallet on Chain
> Private seller from Instagram
> Many thanks in advance, will ask for more photos if required, thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sushi1015

woah great! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Nicspawee

Can someone please help me to authenticate this CD Gaucho Saddle bag I got today???
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Nicspawee said:


> Can someone please help me to authenticate this CD Gaucho Saddle bag I got today???
> Thank you in advance!!!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Nicspawee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Hi Authenticator,

can you please have a look at this one for me, this will be my first lady dior bag (I've purchase it already) hope this will be the real deal, Ive asked the seller to provide me with more photos (hope it helps )
thank you so much for your time 

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LARGE "LADY DIOR" BAG IN FABRIC & LEATHER
Item number: 142545948577
Seller ID: susannahy2010
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/142545948577?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Uliana142

Good day
Please help to authenticate this bag
Bag name Lady dior medium python black
Seller id: n/a


----------



## averagejoe

bellaNlawrence said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> can you please have a look at this one for me, this will be my first lady dior bag (I've purchase it already) hope this will be the real deal, Ive asked the seller to provide me with more photos (hope it helps )
> thank you so much for your time
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LARGE "LADY DIOR" BAG IN FABRIC & LEATHER
> Item number: 142545948577
> Seller ID: susannahy2010
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/142545948577?ul_noapp=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Good day
> Please help to authenticate this bag
> Bag name Lady dior medium python black
> Seller id: n/a


I believe this is authentic


----------



## JC1Q84

Hi there, need your help to authentic this dior vintage. This is my first Dior vintage bag....hope can get your confirmation.

Item Name: Christian Dior Trotter Chain Hand Bag Navy Canvas Leather Authentic #D693 W

Item Number: 192344053151
Seller ID:  kurotoa
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...ntic-D693-W-/192344053151?txnId=1442307414009

Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

JC1Q84 said:


> Hi there, need your help to authentic this dior vintage. This is my first Dior vintage bag....hope can get your confirmation.
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Trotter Chain Hand Bag Navy Canvas Leather Authentic #D693 W
> 
> Item Number: 192344053151
> Seller ID:  kurotoa
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...ntic-D693-W-/192344053151?txnId=1442307414009
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## JC1Q84

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks for the authentication [emoji8]


----------



## Melka100

Hi Averagejoe,need your help again.Is it authentic?No data code inside...
Item name:Christian Dior Drawstring shoulder bag
Seller:nakabjp2015 
Item number:http://www.ebay.pl/itm/100-Auth-Chr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Melka100

And one more bag,please)) 
Item name:Christian Dior Drawstring bag
Seller:boom2hanten
Item numer: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Ch...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Melka100 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,need your help again.Is it authentic?No data code inside...
> Item name:Christian Dior Drawstring shoulder bag
> Seller:nakabjp2015
> Item number:http://www.ebay.pl/itm/100-Auth-Christian-Dior-PVC-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Beige-Italy-W-Pouch/322746176520?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Melka100 said:


> And one more bag,please))
> Item name:Christian Dior Drawstring bag
> Seller:boom2hanten
> Item numer: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Logos-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Black-07Q493/311971954044?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, such a relief,  you're a lifesaver!!!!


----------



## Melka100

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you soooo much!!!!!!!!!Have a great day!


----------



## Melka100

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Averagejoe,i am so happy ,i am gonna buy my third,vintage  Dior bag


----------



## tsuarsawan

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Patent
Seller: radahw95
Item numer: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

TIA


----------



## averagejoe

tsuarsawan said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Patent
> Seller: radahw95
> Item numer: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Black-Patent-Large/302492688668?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA


Not enough photos. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## o.scar

Hi, this is my first time posting so tell me if I am doing anything wrong.
I live in Melbourne Australia and found this 'Christian Dior' tie in an op shop (thrift store).
It says on the tag that it was made in Australia, but I cannot find anywhere online saying that anything like this was created/exists. Maybe apart from when Dior came to Sydney (Australia) in 1957 for fashion show.
Please tell me your thoughts on whether this is real or not .


----------



## Power123

Hi, please help my authenticate this Dior bag

Item name: 
*Dior Christian Lady Medium Lambskin Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag Bag*
Item number: 322844856187
Seller ID:  koehlejennife0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Chris...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

o.scar said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting so tell me if I am doing anything wrong.
> I live in Melbourne Australia and found this 'Christian Dior' tie in an op shop (thrift store).
> It says on the tag that it was made in Australia, but I cannot find anywhere online saying that anything like this was created/exists. Maybe apart from when Dior came to Sydney (Australia) in 1957 for fashion show.
> Please tell me your thoughts on whether this is real or not .
> View attachment 3863308
> View attachment 3863306
> View attachment 3863311
> View attachment 3863307
> View attachment 3863304
> View attachment 3863305


Dior had a lot of licensing agreements over 3 decades ago, so this isn't uncommon. However, I don't know if this particular piece is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Power123 said:


> Hi, please help my authenticate this Dior bag
> 
> Item name:
> *Dior Christian Lady Medium Lambskin Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag Bag*
> Item number: 322844856187
> Seller ID:  koehlejennife0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Christian-Lady-Medium-Lambskin-Cannage-Rose-Poudre-Pink-Handbag-Bag/322844856187?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I noticed a handful of sellers with 0 feedback selling Lady Dior and Diorissimo bags at around $500 USD with pictures of authentic bags, and I believe they are fake because they are way too good to be true. This is one of them.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Appreciate your expert eye on these two!

Name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Seller: GucciGirl1107
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Saddle-bag-59c454308f0fc40365005759

Name: Authentic Christian Dior 2022 Double Saddle Bag
Seller: Twostarzz
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...02-Double-Saddle-Bag-59c7cc84eaf03064cc020826


----------



## Power123

averagejoe said:


> I noticed a handful of sellers with 0 feedback selling Lady Dior and Diorissimo bags at around $500 USD with pictures of authentic bags, and I believe they are fake because they are way too good to be true. This is one of them.




Thank you so much!


----------



## baggiehunter88

Name: Christian dior
Model: My Lady Dior medium 
Can you nice people help to authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Jojoking88 said:


> Name: Christian dior
> Model: My Lady Dior medium
> Can you nice people help to authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864284
> View attachment 3864285
> View attachment 3864286
> View attachment 3864287
> View attachment 3864288
> View attachment 3864289


More photos of other details, including the date code, the strap, the handles, and the overall bag are required.


----------



## baggiehunter88

Hi averagejoe ,thanks for replying. Here are the best pics I can get:






View attachment 3864718


----------



## averagejoe

Jojoking88 said:


> Hi averagejoe ,thanks for replying. Here are the best pics I can get:
> View attachment 3864724
> View attachment 3864714
> View attachment 3864715
> View attachment 3864717
> View attachment 3864716
> View attachment 3864713
> View attachment 3864718


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## baggiehunter88

Thanks so much averagejoe happy to hear that been wanting a non black coloured dior for some time


----------



## greenteawasabi

Hi. I’m looking at purchasing an excellent condition Lady Dior (medium) from a private seller. It’s in patent dark red and from April 2010. Am attaching some
Photos i was sent. Let me know if you need more thanks.


----------



## greenteawasabi




----------



## greenteawasabi




----------



## greenteawasabi

The authenticity card seems totally legit. Am feeling worried about the Dior Dior Dior printed fabric inside (instead of cannage prints) + the leather tag’s printing inside as the Made in Italy is not as deeply embossed + the round leather tag outside the bag with the silver prints (Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy)   Please help thank you


----------



## averagejoe

greenteawasabi said:


> View attachment 3865162
> View attachment 3865165
> View attachment 3865166
> View attachment 3865167
> View attachment 3865168
> View attachment 3865169
> View attachment 3865170


I believe this is authentic, and there is nothing wrong with it having the Dior logo jacquard lining.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Thank you so much Average Joe, especially 
 for your assurance on the inner jacquard lining. Have been confused with most of the ones i’d googled which only has the cannage inner linings. 


1) What about the hallmarks on the inside leather tag being embossed  in no color versus the hallmarks on the outside leather tag being printed in silver ? From what i’d seen they’re usually consistent, with the newest designs at boutiques anyway. 

2) There’s also a YouTube video doing a real versus fake comparison which says that outside leather tag that are genuine only has the words “Christian Dior” and nothing more. Whereas this one has “Christian Dior Paris Made In Italy”. 


Appreciate your Input before i jump in and purchase. Thank u.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Hi again Average Joe. Here’s the second pre-loved Lady Dior i’m looking at. This time it’s in black color medium size and patent once again. Attaching some photos for your verification and opinion. The datecode is 15-B0-0191. Thank you so so much.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Appreciate your expert input. Do let me know if u need more pictures. Thanks a million.


----------



## kefkef04

I really need help to authenticate this vintage  bag thanks







no number on the tag 
Please could you help me


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear authenticators, there is a bag for a good price, but seller put only 2 pictures, could you say if there are any red flags so far? If no i will ask for more pictures. Thanks!
Item: Dior shoulder bag
Link:
http://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/ikin...adin-orjinal-urun-sifir-canta-487506859/detay


----------



## ka.gonenc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Can i also get help from you?


----------



## tsuarsawan

averagejoe said:


> Not enough photos. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Thanks so much averagejoe. Please let me know if you require any more pics


averagejoe said:


> Not enough photos. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.



Thanks so much averagejoe. Hope this helps.


----------



## bagbonanza

I bought my very first designer bag - a Dior Gaucho on ebay and I think it might not be the real deal. Could you please help me out, it would be very much appreciated


----------



## bagbonanza

Also have the double saddle gaucho on my wishlist and found this one on VC. Since I know their authentication and Quality control is sometimes lacking, I would very much appreciate it if you could give me an opinon on this one also:
https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...n-leder-gaucho-dior-handtaschen-4697234.shtml

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tsuarsawan

tsuarsawan said:


> Thanks so much averagejoe. Please let me know if you require any more pics
> 
> 
> Thanks so much averagejoe. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867078
> View attachment 3867079
> View attachment 3867080
> View attachment 3867081
> View attachment 3867082
> View attachment 3867083
> View attachment 3867084
> View attachment 3867085


----------



## msd_bags

Hi AJ! Kindly take a look please. Thanks!!!

Item Name:  Soft Tote
Seller: ertc-japan179
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/332431937493


----------



## ka.gonenc

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 3865654
> View attachment 3865655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators, there is a bag for a good price, but seller put only 2 pictures, could you say if there are any red flags so far? If no i will ask for more pictures. Thanks!
> Item: Dior shoulder bag
> Link:
> http://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/ikin...adin-orjinal-urun-sifir-canta-487506859/detay


 And i got few more pictures from the seller, hope it is enough to say if it looks ok. I know it is far from what you request but seller sent only these. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

kefkef04 said:


> I really need help to authenticate this vintage  bag thanks
> View attachment 3865577
> View attachment 3865578
> View attachment 3865580
> View attachment 3865581
> View attachment 3865582
> View attachment 3865583
> 
> no number on the tag
> Please could you help me


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

ka.gonenc said:


> And i got few more pictures from the seller, hope it is enough to say if it looks ok. I know it is far from what you request but seller sent only these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867944
> View attachment 3867945
> View attachment 3867946
> View attachment 3867947
> View attachment 3867948
> View attachment 3867949
> View attachment 3867950
> View attachment 3867951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure about this one. One of the details is quite different from all the other versions of this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

bagbonanza said:


> I bought my very first designer bag - a Dior Gaucho on ebay and I think it might not be the real deal. Could you please help me out, it would be very much appreciated


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Hi AJ! Kindly take a look please. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item Name:  Soft Tote
> Seller: ertc-japan179
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/332431937493


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tsuarsawan said:


> View attachment 3867470
> View attachment 3867471
> View attachment 3867472
> View attachment 3867473


Pics of logo embossings on the interior leather tag (front and back), and of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

bagbonanza said:


> Also have the double saddle gaucho on my wishlist and found this one on VC. Since I know their authentication and Quality control is sometimes lacking, I would very much appreciate it if you could give me an opinon on this one also:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...n-leder-gaucho-dior-handtaschen-4697234.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

greenteawasabi said:


> View attachment 3865549
> View attachment 3865550
> View attachment 3865551
> View attachment 3865552
> View attachment 3865553
> View attachment 3865555
> View attachment 3865556
> View attachment 3865557
> View attachment 3865558
> View attachment 3865559
> 
> 
> Appreciate your expert input. Do let me know if u need more pictures. Thanks a million.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks very much AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

greenteawasabi said:


> Thank you so much Average Joe, especially
> for your assurance on the inner jacquard lining. Have been confused with most of the ones i’d googled which only has the cannage inner linings.
> 
> 
> 1) What about the hallmarks on the inside leather tag being embossed  in no color versus the hallmarks on the outside leather tag being printed in silver ? From what i’d seen they’re usually consistent, with the newest designs at boutiques anyway.
> 
> 2) There’s also a YouTube video doing a real versus fake comparison which says that outside leather tag that are genuine only has the words “Christian Dior” and nothing more. Whereas this one has “Christian Dior Paris Made In Italy”.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your Input before i jump in and purchase. Thank u.


1) Depends on the material and season that the bag is produced in. 

2) Not true at all. Lady Dior bags made after 2012 only feature "Christian Dior", whereas bags before had "Christian Dior PARIS Made in Italy", and then even earlier bags just say "Christian Dior PARIS"


----------



## bagbonanza

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## bagbonanza

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you averagejoe! [emoji5]️


----------



## bagbonanza

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much, just as I suspected! You helped out a lot!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear ladies, please help me to authentic this bag. If you need more pics please tell


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladies, please help me to authentic this bag. If you need more pics please tell


----------



## ka.gonenc

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. One of the details is quite different from all the other versions of this bag.


Is there any another picture i can ask from seller which would help in authentication or should i just pass on this bag you think? Thanks for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladies, please help me to authentic this bag. If you need more pics please tell


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ka.gonenc said:


> Is there any another picture i can ask from seller which would help in authentication or should i just pass on this bag you think? Thanks for your help!


I personally think you should pass. Take a look at the locks for the New Lock Pouchette and you will see what I mean. It's as if they took the lock on the full size New Lock bag and placed it on this pouchette.


----------



## ka.gonenc

averagejoe said:


> I personally think you should pass. Take a look at the locks for the New Lock Pouchette and you will see what I mean. It's as if they took the lock on the full size New Lock bag and placed it on this pouchette.


Thank you so much, this would be my  very first Dior bag and i have absolutely no knowledge about it so you just saved me from buying not legid bag  BTW i got authenticated here another bag (Balenciaga) from the same seller and now i have doubts if i should buy it or pass too. You helped a lot, thanks!


----------



## greenteawasabi

Hello Average Joe. Can u verify this black Lady Dior medium patent that i may be buying (subject to its authenticity of course ). Thank you ever so much.


----------



## averagejoe

greenteawasabi said:


> Hello Average Joe. Can u verify this black Lady Dior medium patent that i may be buying (subject to its authenticity of course ). Thank you ever so much.
> 
> View attachment 3868732
> View attachment 3868733
> View attachment 3868734
> View attachment 3868735
> View attachment 3868736
> View attachment 3868738
> View attachment 3868739
> View attachment 3868740
> View attachment 3868741
> View attachment 3868742


I already authenticated this.


----------



## greenteawasabi

averagejoe said:


> I already authenticated this.



Hi Average Joe. Oh yes you did, sorry i totally missed your reply while scrolling up and down for replies. Thank you so much, am sooo excited to be getting it!


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic





greenteawasabi said:


> Hi Average Joe. You authenticated a RED Lady Dior for me earlier, which i have since purchased from the private seller. Now looking at this black patent one from another different seller. Thanks.



See the top post on the previous page. I have quoted my response here too. Please read the responses so we aren't authenticating things more than once.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much


----------



## kefkef04

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Yjz

Hi dear experts! 
I am a newbie when it comes to Dior. have previously owned a Diorama WOC but still am terrible in discerning counterfeits...so here looking for some help with a Diorama medium. 

Item name: Diorama Medium Flap Bag Crinkled Lambskin
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...ge-medium-diorama-flap-bag-shiny-black-191594

Thank you very much for doing this for us the fellow members, really appreciate it!


----------



## averagejoe

Yjz said:


> Hi dear experts!
> I am a newbie when it comes to Dior. have previously owned a Diorama WOC but still am terrible in discerning counterfeits...so here looking for some help with a Diorama medium.
> 
> Item name: Diorama Medium Flap Bag Crinkled Lambskin
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...ge-medium-diorama-flap-bag-shiny-black-191594
> 
> Thank you very much for doing this for us the fellow members, really appreciate it!


I believe this is authentic. And what a great price!


----------



## Yjz

Thank you very much Averagejoe! I hope this type of treated leather is more durable than my old WOC I let go.....
happy friday and have a great weekend



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. And what a great price!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dj D

Authenticate This DIORSorry I just send it right away without attaching the pictures..Here are the pictures average joe..thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Dj D said:


> Authenticate This DIORSorry I just send it right away without attaching the pictures..Here are the pictures average joe..thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Dj D

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## ng4u2

Hello ladies, please help me to authenticate this vintage Lady Dior. I know it looks real but the price is driving me crazy, please help 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202069643699


----------



## averagejoe

ng4u2 said:


> Hello ladies, please help me to authenticate this vintage Lady Dior. I know it looks real but the price is driving me crazy, please help
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202069643699


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ng4u2

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Really!!! Thank you so much)


----------



## lingqi

Hi dear experts!
I am a newin the forum. I captured a beauty, please help me to authenticate.  I saw a girl on youtube made a purchase of lady dior from fashionphile, and it seems like it is not authenticate. The print outside of the bag actually says "Christian Dior Made In XXX" instead of only "Christian Dior." I attached a screenshot of the print. Since then I hesitate making a purchase from the website.

Item name:
*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Red*
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-207769
*Designer ID#:* 15-BO-0173
*Year:* 2013
Thank you very much for your help, really appreciate it!


----------



## Ramunevet

Hello,

Please help to identify this Dior bag. Is this authentic? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

lingqi said:


> Hi dear experts!
> I am a newin the forum. I captured a beauty, please help me to authenticate.  I saw a girl on youtube made a purchase of lady dior from fashionphile, and it seems like it is not authenticate. The print outside of the bag actually says "Christian Dior Made In XXX" instead of only "Christian Dior." I attached a screenshot of the print. Since then I hesitate making a purchase from the website.
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Red*
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-207769
> *Designer ID#:* 15-BO-0173
> *Year:* 2013
> Thank you very much for your help, really appreciate it!


I believe the bag is authentic. The Lady Dior bag has been produced for around 23 years now, and details like the logo embossings have changed over the years, which is why there is variation. It is not necessarily an indication that the bag is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Ramunevet said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help to identify this Dior bag. Is this authentic? Thanks


Normally, I would say that there are not enough pictures to authenticate with, but in this case, I believe the bag is authentic.

Please be sure to take more photos of other details to ensure that your bag is authenticated quickly in the future.


----------



## Ramunevet

averagejoe said:


> Normally, I would say that there are not enough pictures to authenticate with, but in this case, I believe the bag is authentic.
> 
> Please be sure to take more photos of other details to ensure that your bag is authenticated quickly in the future.


Thank you very much! I am going to buy this bag and the seller provided only these pictures. I now asked him to send picture of ID code. What details would help for identification? I can ask to make more pictures. I am just afraid to buy a fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Ramunevet said:


> Thank you very much! I am going to buy this bag and the seller provided only these pictures. I now asked him to send picture of ID code. What details would help for identification? I can ask to make more pictures. I am just afraid to buy a fake.


It's usually the date code at the back of the interior tag, the logo embossing on the leather circle behind the D I O R charms, the handles, quilting, charms, and even the detachable strap clasps.

If you want to double check, please provide these pictures so we can make sure we have a clear assessment.


----------



## mya

Hello All, I really need help authenticating this Diorama medium bag. Thank you!


----------



## coco09

Please authenticate this bag
TIA
Item name : dior pink bag
Item number :122791335082
Seller I'd : meadowamy1233

Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Dio...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dykadry

Serial number 09-BO-0151
Pls authenticate


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

mya said:


> Hello All, I really need help authenticating this Diorama medium bag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871875
> View attachment 3871877
> View attachment 3871878
> View attachment 3871884
> View attachment 3871885
> View attachment 3871882
> View attachment 3871895


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Dykadry said:


> View attachment 3872582
> View attachment 3872590
> View attachment 3872582
> View attachment 3872582
> 
> Serial number 09-BO-0151
> Pls authenticate


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> TIA
> Item name : dior pink bag
> Item number :122791335082
> Seller I'd : meadowamy1233
> 
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Dior-Leather-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-In-Pink/122791335082?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is fake


----------



## j3nhuy

Item name : Lady Dior 
Item number : NA
Hi , could you help me authenticate this bag please ? Thank you very much ! 






View attachment 3872758


----------



## Müyesser

Could you please help me authenticate these Dior bags?
Thank you.
-Müyesser

1.
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR SILK MONOGRAM LITTLE  PURSE Authentic Made In France

Item number: 222681037079

Seller ID: crazycat312 

Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...-PURSE-Authentic-Made-In-France-/222681037079

2. 
Item name: DIOR Schultertasche Weiß Beige Damen Tasche Bag Leder Henkeltasche Handtasche

Item number: 352202981024

Seller ID: buddyandselly 

Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Schulter...g-Leder-Henkeltasche-Handtasche-/352202981024


----------



## Katefromoz

Hi, would love some advice on this bag. Supposed to be a vintage Dior but I can’t find anything similar online. Has a lot of the vintage hallmarks, but I’m just not sure!! Any help would be great. 
Serial number 00 MA 1028


----------



## Katefromoz

more photos if the authenticity card. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Katefromoz

Hi, just wondering if I could get your insight into this authenticity card? It belongs to a bag I’m awaiting authenticating on the Dior thread. I’ve looked at examples you’ve posted in the past and I’m concerned that this lettering looks a bit too gold rather than grey?


----------



## Kittyloveyou

Hi, 

Can help me to check this ? First online shop .. 
and I couldn’t find any code on this bag.. 
May I know the age of the bag too.. 

Thanks in advance ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Item name : Lady Dior
> Item number : NA
> Hi , could you help me authenticate this bag please ? Thank you very much !
> View attachment 3872748
> View attachment 3872749
> View attachment 3872750
> View attachment 3872751
> View attachment 3872752
> View attachment 3872753
> View attachment 3872758
> View attachment 3872755
> View attachment 3872756
> View attachment 3872757


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Kittyloveyou said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can help me to check this ? First online shop ..
> and I couldn’t find any code on this bag..
> May I know the age of the bag too..
> 
> Thanks in advance ❤️


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Katefromoz said:


> more photos if the authenticity card. Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Katefromoz said:


> Hi, just wondering if I could get your insight into this authenticity card? It belongs to a bag I’m awaiting authenticating on the Dior thread. I’ve looked at examples you’ve posted in the past and I’m concerned that this lettering looks a bit too gold rather than grey?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Müyesser said:


> Could you please help me authenticate these Dior bags?
> Thank you.
> -Müyesser
> 
> 1.
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR SILK MONOGRAM LITTLE  PURSE Authentic Made In France
> 
> Item number: 222681037079
> 
> Seller ID: crazycat312
> 
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...-PURSE-Authentic-Made-In-France-/222681037079
> 
> 2.
> Item name: DIOR Schultertasche Weiß Beige Damen Tasche Bag Leder Henkeltasche Handtasche
> 
> Item number: 352202981024
> 
> Seller ID: buddyandselly
> 
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Schulter...g-Leder-Henkeltasche-Handtasche-/352202981024


I believe the first bag is authentic. I had to use the item number as the link doesn't work on my computer.

I cannot find the second bag at all based on the item number.


----------



## dreambag7767

Hello, 

I am a complete Dior novice! But I'm interested in purchasing a vintage Dior bag. Could you please take a look at this listing for me? Thank you!

Item name:
*CHRISTIAN DIOR OBLIQUE MONOGRAM SHOULDER BAG BEAUTIFUL MADE IN ITALY*
Item number: 263304222182
Seller ID: Bujor_jp
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...222182?hash=item3d4e2795e6:g:8QgAAOSwcj1aAQsQ


----------



## Rmcgow201

Hi there, could you please authenticate this dior trotter that I purchased from eBay? Much appreciated.

Item name: Christian Dior Trotter hand bag navy canvas leather vintage authentic #D931 l
Item number: 192349810983
Seller id: kurotoa
Url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192349810983


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Katefromoz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for the reply AJ. Disappointing but glad to know.


----------



## Kittyloveyou

Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Hand Bag Leather Black 
Online reseller name: Reebonz by Patiance Japan 
Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/christia...nage-lady-dior-hand-bag-leather-black-1947624

Sorry for previous mistake. Could you please authenticate this dior and love to know the age too if possible.

*couldn't find any code within this bag. 

Thanks once again


----------



## julixette

Hey there! 

I was hoping this bag could be authenticated please!

Item name: Dior Microbre Vintage Cannage Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective under the name ALEXANDER
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-cloth-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4674004.shtml


Made in italy, serial code RU 0010


----------



## girlshusband

Hi Joe, could you please have a look at this lady dior? The number inside is 16-BO-1100

Thank you so much!


----------



## lemoneey

I saw this bag on Vestiaire Collective but I'm not sure if it's 100% authentic as I've seen some people posting about fakes getting through their authenticity check.

















It doesn't come with invoice nor authenticity card, just the dustbag.


----------



## julixette

lemoneey said:


> I saw this bag on Vestiaire Collective but I'm not sure if it's 100% authentic as I've seen some people posting about fakes getting through their authenticity check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't come with invoice nor authenticity card, just the dustbag.




Fakes getting through Vestiaire Collective wasn't something I was aware of before I read some threads here and saw proof of some very obvious fakes. 
The Authenticate This request I posted 2 posts ago is also from Vestiaire Collective. It's a bag I personally purchased a week ago. Yesterday I got a message from Vestiaire saying that the authenticity check had been done and that the item was approved and compliant and that their experts have ruled the item as authentic. However, when I look up the datecode, I do see alot of fakes with that particular code....  I did call Vestiaire about maybe having them do an extra check because of this reason, but they said they were unable to help me and the only thing I could do was receive the bag and then appeal. 

I really really hope that the bag is authentic... I'm quite upset that VC doesn't have a stricter policy regarding fakes, because the extra authenticity check was the whole reason why I bought the bag there! 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## averagejoe

Kittyloveyou said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Hand Bag Leather Black
> Online reseller name: Reebonz by Patiance Japan
> Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/christia...nage-lady-dior-hand-bag-leather-black-1947624
> 
> Sorry for previous mistake. Could you please authenticate this dior and love to know the age too if possible.
> 
> *couldn't find any code within this bag.
> 
> Thanks once again


Not sure about this one. A lot of inconsistencies, and I'm not sure if they're due to the age of the piece.


----------



## averagejoe

lemoneey said:


> I saw this bag on Vestiaire Collective but I'm not sure if it's 100% authentic as I've seen some people posting about fakes getting through their authenticity check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't come with invoice nor authenticity card, just the dustbag.


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hi Joe, could you please have a look at this lady dior? The number inside is 16-BO-1100
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

julixette said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was hoping this bag could be authenticated please!
> 
> Item name: Dior Microbre Vintage Cannage Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective under the name ALEXANDER
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-cloth-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4674004.shtml
> 
> 
> Made in italy, serial code RU 0010
> View attachment 3875912
> View attachment 3875914
> View attachment 3875915


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rmcgow201 said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this dior trotter that I purchased from eBay? Much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Trotter hand bag navy canvas leather vintage authentic #D931 l
> Item number: 192349810983
> Seller id: kurotoa
> Url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192349810983
> 
> View attachment 3875008
> View attachment 3875009
> View attachment 3875010
> View attachment 3875011
> View attachment 3875012
> View attachment 3875013
> View attachment 3875014
> View attachment 3875015
> View attachment 3875016
> View attachment 3875017


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dreambag7767 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a complete Dior novice! But I'm interested in purchasing a vintage Dior bag. Could you please take a look at this listing for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR OBLIQUE MONOGRAM SHOULDER BAG BEAUTIFUL MADE IN ITALY*
> Item number: 263304222182
> Seller ID: Bujor_jp
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...222182?hash=item3d4e2795e6:g:8QgAAOSwcj1aAQsQ


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dreambag7767

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks!


----------



## julixette

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Ahhh sooooo happy to hear! thank you so much Joe!! very much appreciated!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Hi Joe,
Appreciate if you could please authenticate this for me.

TIA

Itemiorama Elancee wallet.
item number: 14256987707


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

tsuarsawan said:


> View attachment 3877673
> View attachment 3877674
> View attachment 3877675
> View attachment 3877667
> View attachment 3877668
> View attachment 3877669
> View attachment 3877670
> View attachment 3877671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,
> Appreciate if you could please authenticate this for me.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Itemiorama Elancee wallet.
> item number: 14256987707


I believe this is authentic


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Appreciate your help authenticating this Dior double gaucho bag. Hoping to purchase for my mom, who has always admired mine! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Appreciate your help authenticating this Dior double gaucho bag. Hoping to purchase for my mom, who has always admired mine! Thank you in advance!!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Many thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## tsuarsawan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much Joe. You do an amazing job for all of us.


----------



## bagreedy

I just won this item and want to ensure its not a fake before I pay for it
Http://r.ebay.com/vduLF8
Item number: 172965699630
Item: Gorgeous Christian Dior ‘Mise En Dior' Tribal Earrings


----------



## averagejoe

bagreedy said:


> I just won this item and want to ensure its not a fake before I pay for it
> Http://r.ebay.com/vduLF8
> Item number: 172965699630
> Item: Gorgeous Christian Dior ‘Mise En Dior' Tribal Earrings


See post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Ramunevet

averagejoe said:


> It's usually the date code at the back of the interior tag, the logo embossing on the leather circle behind the D I O R charms, the handles, quilting, charms, and even the detachable strap clasps.
> 
> If you want to double check, please provide these pictures so we can make sure we have a clear assessment.


Hello, I got the bag and I've made some additional pictures. For me it looks like authentic. What is your opinion?


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all!
Would be great if you could help me authenticate this bag 

Item name: *Christian Dior Medium Top Handle Shoulder Bag Blue Yellow Leather*
Item number: 253249541582
Seller ID:  timjchurch 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Ramunevet said:


> Hello, I got the bag and I've made some additional pictures. For me it looks like authentic. What is your opinion?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi all!
> Would be great if you could help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: *Christian Dior Medium Top Handle Shoulder Bag Blue Yellow Leather*
> Item number: 253249541582
> Seller ID:  timjchurch
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-Diorissimo-Top-Handle-Shoulder-Bag-Blue-Yellow-Leather/253249541582?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is fake


----------



## linahasayen

Hi there,

I purchased this off of ebay and would love to know if it really is authentic?

Thank you,
	

		
			
		

		
	












Lina


----------



## Ramunevet

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## IlB101

Can you please opine if this is authentic? 

Item; 
*Christian dior Diorama Bag In gunmetal Metallic Grained Calfskin*

*Seller: ewether1*

*Link: http://r.ebay.com/mdx5HS*

*I requested for the serial number as well *

*Thanks so much!*


----------



## Lalala09

Hello guys

I hope you can help me authenticating this Lady Dior. The seller doesn’t have a receipt or authenticity card.

Item name: 
*CHRISTIAN DIOR CANNAGE RED PATENT QUILTED HANDBAG GENUINE USED TWICE*

Item number: 282728995591
Seller ID: alexkerrileigh
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN-...k%2Fitm%2F282728995591&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true

Thanks so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

linahasayen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I purchased this off of ebay and would love to know if it really is authentic?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878963
> View attachment 3878964
> View attachment 3878965
> View attachment 3878966
> View attachment 3878967
> View attachment 3878968
> View attachment 3878969
> View attachment 3878970
> View attachment 3878971
> View attachment 3878963
> 
> Lina


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IlB101 said:


> Can you please opine if this is authentic?
> 
> Item;
> *Christian dior Diorama Bag In gunmetal Metallic Grained Calfskin*
> 
> *Seller: ewether1*
> 
> *Link: http://r.ebay.com/mdx5HS*
> 
> *I requested for the serial number as well *
> 
> *Thanks so much!*


The logo has been rubbed off so it's hard to tell, but I believe it is most likely authentic based on other details.


----------



## averagejoe

Lalala09 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticating this Lady Dior. The seller doesn’t have a receipt or authenticity card.
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR CANNAGE RED PATENT QUILTED HANDBAG GENUINE USED TWICE*
> 
> Item number: 282728995591
> Seller ID: alexkerrileigh
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-CANNAGE-RED-PATENT-QUILTED-HANDBAG-GENUINE-USED-TWICE/282728995591?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F282728995591&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thanks so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lalala09

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe! Looks like I’m getting my very first Lady Dior


----------



## bagreedy

averagejoe said:


> See post 1 for photo requirements.



Please let me know if any of these pics help


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Kindly take a look please.  Pictures are blurry but hopefully you could see. First photo is not of the actual bag according to the listing. Thanks!

Item Name: Panarea
Seller:  1076fabfinds
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/i/232562493896


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Kindly take a look please.  Pictures are blurry but hopefully you could see. First photo is not of the actual bag according to the listing. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Panarea
> Seller:  1076fabfinds
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/i/232562493896


Sorry, this is the correct link:   https://www.ebay.ph/itm/232562493896?ul_noapp=true


----------



## msd_bags

And here are clearer pics I got from the seller:


----------



## rissy12345

Hi - Can someone please authenticate this christian dior lady bag? Thanks in advance.

Item name: Christian dior lady bag (medium)
Item number: 232557639500
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/r60774-A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## bagreedy

bagreedy said:


> Please let me know if any of these pics help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880152
> View attachment 3880153
> View attachment 3880154
> View attachment 3880155



Few additional pics


----------



## Janskie

Hi AJ! 

I was looking into getting myself a Dior Flap to build my growing Christian Dior Collection!

Item name: Christian Dior Miss Dior Flap Cannage Lambskin Large in SHW
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...357893?hash=item1c98115885:g:x6sAAOSw8b1aDEc9
Seller: Trendlee
Item number: 122810357893


----------



## Andy1612

Hi,
I would be so thankfull for any help regarding this bags authenticity.
Item name : Miss dior promenade pink

Link: https://www.blocket.se/ostergotland...enade_pink___vaska_76587919.htm?ca=11&amp;w=3

Seller: diala

Some extra pics I got from the seller.


----------



## averagejoe

msd_bags said:


> Sorry, this is the correct link:   https://www.ebay.ph/itm/232562493896?ul_noapp=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rissy12345 said:


> Hi - Can someone please authenticate this christian dior lady bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian dior lady bag (medium)
> Item number: 232557639500
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/r60774-Auth-Christian-Dior-LADY-DIOR-M-Black-Lamb-Leather-Cannage-2Way-Hand-Bag/232557639500?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hi AJ!
> 
> I was looking into getting myself a Dior Flap to build my growing Christian Dior Collection!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Miss Dior Flap Cannage Lambskin Large in SHW
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...357893?hash=item1c98115885:g:x6sAAOSw8b1aDEc9
> Seller: Trendlee
> Item number: 122810357893


I believe this is authentic. One of the pictures (the one with the gold hardware) doesn't belong to the listing.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Andy1612 said:


> Hi,
> I would be so thankfull for any help regarding this bags authenticity.
> Item name : Miss dior promenade pink
> 
> Link: https://www.blocket.se/ostergotland...enade_pink___vaska_76587919.htm?ca=11&amp;w=3
> 
> Seller: diala
> 
> Some extra pics I got from the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881484
> View attachment 3881485
> View attachment 3881486
> View attachment 3881487


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bagreedy said:


> Few additional pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880652
> View attachment 3880653
> View attachment 3880654
> View attachment 3880655


Not enough pictures of different angles, and the pictures are far too blurry.


----------



## msd_bags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## charlottelhs

Hi

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior bag? Thank you so so much!

Item name: DIOR Mini Lady Dior Pink Lambskin Gold Hardware
Seller ID: milan classic
Direct URL link: http://www.milanclassic.net/goods.php?id=25172


----------



## averagejoe

charlottelhs said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior bag? Thank you so so much!
> 
> Item name: DIOR Mini Lady Dior Pink Lambskin Gold Hardware
> Seller ID: milan classic
> Direct URL link: http://www.milanclassic.net/goods.php?id=25172


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## chistmas07

Hi authenticator,
Would you please authenticate this bag for me

Name:  Dior 2way shoulder bag
Item number: 401443814436
Seller: brandoff
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401443814436

Look like the lining is leather.  Is it true that tHe Lady Dior bag with leather lining?  I never see that before


----------



## IlB101

averagejoe said:


> The logo has been rubbed off so it's hard to tell, but I believe it is most likely authentic based on other details.



Thanks so much . Is the serial number tag looking authentic? Should all labels have stitches around ? I want to bid if it looks authentic.


----------



## IlB101

IlB101 said:


> Thanks so much . Is the serial number tag looking authentic? Should all labels have stitches around ? I want to bid if it looks authentic.





IlB101 said:


> Thanks so much . Is the serial number tag looking authentic? Should all labels have stitches around ? I want to bid if it looks authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

IlB101 said:


> Thanks so much . Is the serial number tag looking authentic? Should all labels have stitches around ? I want to bid if it looks authentic.


As I said, it looks most likely authentic to me. And no, not all tags have stitches around.


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Name:  Dior 2way shoulder bag
> Item number: 401443814436
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401443814436
> 
> Look like the lining is leather.  Is it true that tHe Lady Dior bag with leather lining?  I never see that before


I believe this is authentic, ans yes, some Lady Dior bags have leather lining.


----------



## bagreedy

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures of different angles, and the pictures are far too blurry.



Hope these are better. My hunch is that they r fake but, please confirm before I say that to the seller.


----------



## averagejoe

bagreedy said:


> Hope these are better. My hunch is that they r fake but, please confirm before I say that to the seller.
> 
> View attachment 3883859
> View attachment 3883860
> View attachment 3883861
> View attachment 3883862
> View attachment 3883863
> View attachment 3883864
> View attachment 3883865


I am not sure. You have provided enough pictures. I think they are more likely fake based on one detail.


----------



## Christine089

Vintage question ✨

Can anybody help me out with this bag / clutch? My mom used it at her wedding in 1983. Unfortunately she past away to tell me all about it.
Any information is welcome! (real, year, collection etc)

Many thanks!


----------



## Mell Hussin

Hi, 
I'm practically new to this and would really appreciate if anyone could help me with my question. Does anyone of you ever encountered a Dior "O" leather charm stamped with "Christian Dior PARIS MADE IN ITALY" at the back of it as picture attached. Is this item authentic?


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Hello there can you Authentic this bag:

Item Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior-Early Black Friday 
Resalee Name: ladolcebimba
Direct URL: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Early-BLK-FRIDAY-5a12335a522b458a4b0acd87

Thank you in advance..


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lalala09

Hi averagejoe

I didn’t win the medium Lady Dior in patent red that I got your help to authenticate  previously... But I won a mini one in perly grey lambskin with light gold-tone metal instead  I’m certain this is authentic but given it’s my first ever Lady Dior which is purchased online, I’d like to get your opinion to be ensured 100%! The seller received it as a gift so no receipt was provided but it came with authenticity card with Harrods stamp, SA business card, Lady Dior and care books, and serial number reads: 15-BO-0177.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dykadry

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## girlshusband

Hello Joe, could you please have a look at this Lady dior? Thank you very much!


----------



## IlB101

Hi there,
Can you please authenticate and share your opinion for the following silver diorama:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132407634002 

Many thanks for your time! Much appreciated.


----------



## eclectic-threads

Hi! Would someone please be able to help me with authenticating this saddle bag? The lobster clasp on the strap looks different to every other bag of this style I've seen so I'm not sure about it (and am also not sure I totally trust Vestaire Collective to authenticate it!). Thank you!

Item name: Saddle bag
Online reseller name: Vestaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## marakiave

Hello! I'd very much appreciate an authentication on this item. It seems way too good to be true. 
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LEATHER JEANS SADDLE SMALL BAG PURSE RU 1002
Item number: RU 1002
Seller ID: wp0911765
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...SMALL-BAG-PURSE-RU-1002/352216328005#shpCntId


----------



## marakiave

This as well
*Vintage Authentic Navy Christian Dior Clutch W/gold Strap*
slexi1980
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Authentic-Navy-Christian-Dior-Clutch-W-gold-Strap-/142589216970?


----------



## Candacex

Hi! Would someone be able to authenticate this beauty? Hoping it's real.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag
Item number: 122819169442
Seller ID: laurab250
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...169442?hash=item1c9897cca2:g:y24AAOSwx6pYo3Mq


----------



## Lajka

Hi ladies, I change my opinion, at first I thougt this plaid is LV, but now I see the bag and I think: both the bag and the shawl are Dior, aren´t?


----------



## girlshusband

sorry, the pics were offline... here they are again:


----------



## myfavourite

Hi would appreciate your opinion on this 
Link:https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-leather-handle-bag-50
Seller: the real real
 Name: Christian Dior Leather Handbag
Item number:CHR 61236

Thanks so much!


----------



## myfavourite

And this one too:

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-leather-gaucho-tote
Name: Christian Dior Leather Gaucho Tote
Seller: The Real Real
Item number:CHR 60684

Thanks!


----------



## bongsunthecat

I found this on Fashionphile and very keen to buy. Looks authentic to my eyes but I am no expert. Can I please get your opinions/help with authenticating this Lady Dior: 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-213111

Thank you!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Good Afternoon,
May I please have an opinion on this pouch(ette) and it’s name, if possible? Thank you!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Closer photo of lock and chain clasp.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Angelinephan

Can you please authenticate if this bag is real

Item: lady dior
Website: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...bskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-92335.html

Seller: yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Angelinephan

Can u please me if this bag is authentic? It was made in 2012

Item: lady dior
Seller: yoogis closet
Webside; https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...bskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-92335.html


----------



## marlinde29

Hi! I would love some help with this gorgeous purse I bought recently.
Could you please authenticate this for me?
Many thanks!


----------



## Ilariatuninetti

Hello all, 
Sorry if this is not the proper way to ask for authenticity opinions, but I couldn’t figure out how to start a new thread :-/ 
I have a buy/ sell luxury shop and so far only doing jewellery and some designer brands I’m comfident with. I had 3 Dior bags coming in and they’re vintage, I really don’t know what to think about them.
1. Blue bowling bag and compact mirror (serial present) 
2. Ostrich black saddle (serial present) 
3. Red monogram saddle (no serial number) 

I’m so confused , they are vintage I believe.. help please  thank you in advance


----------



## Ilariatuninetti

2. Ostrich saddle


----------



## Ilariatuninetti

2. Ostrich saddle


----------



## Ilariatuninetti

3. Red saddle ( the oldest bag I think - the one I have the biggest doubts about)


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> sorry, the pics were offline... here they are again:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ilariatuninetti said:


> 3. Red saddle ( the oldest bag I think - the one I have the biggest doubts about)


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ilariatuninetti said:


> 2. Ostrich saddle


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ilariatuninetti said:


> Hello all,
> Sorry if this is not the proper way to ask for authenticity opinions, but I couldn’t figure out how to start a new thread :-/
> I have a buy/ sell luxury shop and so far only doing jewellery and some designer brands I’m comfident with. I had 3 Dior bags coming in and they’re vintage, I really don’t know what to think about them.
> 1. Blue bowling bag and compact mirror (serial present)
> 2. Ostrich black saddle (serial present)
> 3. Red monogram saddle (no serial number)
> 
> I’m so confused , they are vintage I believe.. help please  thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

marlinde29 said:


> View attachment 3889339
> View attachment 3889338
> View attachment 3889337
> View attachment 3889336
> View attachment 3889333
> View attachment 3889340
> View attachment 3889334
> 
> Hi! I would love some help with this gorgeous purse I bought recently.
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> Many thanks!


Not sure about this one, sorry. Two of the details look a bit off.


----------



## averagejoe

Angelinephan said:


> Can you please authenticate if this bag is real
> 
> Item: lady dior
> Website: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...bskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-92335.html
> 
> Seller: yoogiscloset.com





Angelinephan said:


> Can u please me if this bag is authentic? It was made in 2012
> 
> Item: lady dior
> Seller: yoogis closet
> Webside; https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...bskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-92335.html


There is no need to post your request twice.

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Purseonic Woman said:


> Good Afternoon,
> May I please have an opinion on this pouch(ette) and it’s name, if possible? Thank you!


I believe this is authentic. I believe it belonged to the So Dior collection.


----------



## averagejoe

bongsunthecat said:


> I found this on Fashionphile and very keen to buy. Looks authentic to my eyes but I am no expert. Can I please get your opinions/help with authenticating this Lady Dior:
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-213111
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

myfavourite said:


> Hi would appreciate your opinion on this
> Link:https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-leather-handle-bag-50
> Seller: the real real
> Name: Christian Dior Leather Handbag
> Item number:CHR 61236
> 
> Thanks so much!





myfavourite said:


> And this one too:
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-leather-gaucho-tote
> Name: Christian Dior Leather Gaucho Tote
> Seller: The Real Real
> Item number:CHR 60684
> 
> Thanks!


I believe both are authentic


----------



## Purseonic Woman

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I believe it belonged to the So Dior collection.


Thank you for taking time to help. . I had never seen this one and the lock is so pretty. Have a great weekend!


----------



## myfavourite

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic


Thank you!


----------



## nyee007@

Please help to authenticate the below:

Item: Christian Dior leather and canvas saddle bag
Item number: 253272851589
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...-SILVER-CD-HARDWARE-BLACK-CARDS-/253272851589


----------



## averagejoe

nyee007@ said:


> Please help to authenticate the below:
> 
> Item: Christian Dior leather and canvas saddle bag
> Item number: 253272851589
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...-SILVER-CD-HARDWARE-BLACK-CARDS-/253272851589


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ilariatuninetti

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help !


----------



## AhChueMan

I have an old Lady Dior Bag and I would like to know if it is real.


----------



## girlshusband

Thanks for your last answer! I would like to know if this one is also authentic, the seller tells it must be bought around 1998. Thank you so much!


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Number: 282748320838
Direct Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## AhChueMan

AhChueMan said:


> I have an old Lady Dior Bag and I would like to know if it is real.


Here are some more pictures.  Just want to give the approximate measurements of the purse.  Please let me know if more pictures are needed.  I would really appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of the bag.  Thanks.


----------



## destine2b

Hi it would mean a lot to me if you can help me authenticate this eBay item. Thank you so much!

Item: Lady Dior mini red color

Item number: 152804660489

Direct link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Mini-sm...660489?hash=item2393de1509:g:TfUAAOSwv~1aG~DB


----------



## Benkenzie

Really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Dior Diorama I bought from eBay. Laura x


----------



## Benkenzie

I have also a be Dior I would like someone to have a glance at I bought from www.designerexchange.com never thought any thing about the bag until I looked at the serial number? Doesn' look quite right? The rest of the bag looks fine in my eyes but the code? This website is normally very genuine so I'm puzzled. Hope someone can ease my worry. Now concerned about all my pre owned bags x


----------



## Benkenzie

I have this Be dior bag also to have a check with everything looks good bought from a reliable seller Www.designerexchange.com but the serial number doesn' look quite right to me? I hope I'm wrong as I love the bag.


----------



## Jojoboy

Hi, appreciate if you can authenticate this Lady Dior that I bought on Black Fri and already received yesterday.  I hv also attached additional photos of the actual bag.  May I know when was this bag manufactured and when did Lady Dior start having the purse feet.  Thank you !

Item Name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR BLACK LAMBSKIN 2WAY SHOULDER HAND BAG EY050
Item Nbr: 322893129162
Seller:  ertc-japan179(3782)
url:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUT H-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-LADY-DIOR-BLACK-LAMBSKIN-2WAY-SHOULDER-HAND-BAG-EY050-/322893129162?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
TTACH]


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jojoboy

more photos:


----------



## Jojoboy

Jojoboy said:


> more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892731
> View attachment 3892732
> View attachment 3892735
> View attachment 3892736
> View attachment 3892738
> View attachment 3892740
> View attachment 3892742
> View attachment 3892743
> View attachment 3892744






Jojoboy said:


> Hi, appreciate if you can authenticate this Lady Dior that I bought on Black Fri and already received yesterday.  I hv also attached additional photos of the actual bag.  May I know when was this bag manufactured and when did Lady Dior start having the purse feet.  Thank you !
> 
> Item Name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR BLACK LAMBSKIN 2WAY SHOULDER HAND BAG EY050
> Item Nbr: 322893129162
> Seller: ertc-japan179
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRISTI...Y050-/322893129162?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> -panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892718
> View attachment 3892719
> View attachment 3892722
> View attachment 3892723
> View attachment 3892725
> View attachment 3892726
> View attachment 3892727
> View attachment 3892728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> [/URL]


----------



## Jojoboy

Hi,  apologise if I repost as the previous URL seems not working.


----------



## Henga49

Would you please tell me if this dior saddle bag is authentic ? Thanks









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Co


----------



## Andy1612

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Henga49

Thanks so much


----------



## minniet

Hello Authenticators,
I recently purchased it on Poshmark and the item passed PM authentic check but I have still concern about its authenticity since the Chanel boy bag I got from this same seller is Fake. I also compared the authentic card to the one I bought in store and it doesn't have metallic looking as my authentic one

Dior Lady Patent Leather Medium bag
Serial number: 05-MA-0136
Seller: Premium
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Patent-Leather-Bag-Pink-58a5acd3620ff705c606ec1f
Any help would be appreciated !!!













my authentic one on top and the one I just got on the bottom


----------



## Kwistwistkwistwist

What are the probabilities of a shoe having two serial numbers... DC 0817 DC 0917

When everyone else’s read DC 0817 on both shoes


----------



## victoria2407

Hi,
Is this scarf authentic?
Thanks
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/552...thentic-vintage-square?show_sold_out_detail=1


----------



## Rachel24

Hi, 

Please could you help me to authenticate this Dior clutch?

Item Name: Dior Black Clutch Bag Excellent Conditon
Item Number: 253279576657
Seller ID: eccclar.muoueh
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253279576657

TIA x


----------



## Kwistwistkwistwist

Hi there I recently purchased a Dior Walk N Dior lace up sneakers from a reputable store. My only concerns were that the serial numbers were completely different. Could you guys please authenticate this model for me.


----------



## thecatmelon

*Item name*: Maris Pearl Shoulder Bag
*Item number*: 332435928988
*Seller ID*: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/brand_jfa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
*Direct URL link*: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Christi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## LShtefan

Hello,

Could someone help me out please? Got this bag on 1stdibs, really liked the way it looks but i have never seen this model. Seller claims its a christian dior by galliano bag. Could you help me authenticate it? 




Kind regards


----------



## averagejoe

victoria2407 said:


> Hi,
> Is this scarf authentic?
> Thanks
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/552...thentic-vintage-square?show_sold_out_detail=1


There are not enough details left on the scarf to authenticate with, although I believe it is most likely authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

LShtefan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone help me out please? Got this bag on 1stdibs, really liked the way it looks but i have never seen this model. Seller claims its a christian dior by galliano bag. Could you help me authenticate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Kwistwistkwistwist said:


> Hi there I recently purchased a Dior Walk N Dior lace up sneakers from a reputable store. My only concerns were that the serial numbers were completely different. Could you guys please authenticate this model for me.


I've never really noticed these serial numbers, but from the pictures provided, the shoes look fine. Which retailer did you buy them from?


----------



## averagejoe

thecatmelon said:


> *Item name*: Maris Pearl Shoulder Bag
> *Item number*: 332435928988
> *Seller ID*: http://www.ebay.ca/usr/brand_jfa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> *Direct URL link*: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Trotter-Maris-Pearl-Shoulder-Bag-Red-Patent-Leather-TG01562/332435928988?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rachel24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you help me to authenticate this Dior clutch?
> 
> Item Name: Dior Black Clutch Bag Excellent Conditon
> Item Number: 253279576657
> Seller ID: eccclar.muoueh
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253279576657
> 
> TIA x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

minniet said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> I recently purchased it on Poshmark and the item passed PM authentic check but I have still concern about its authenticity since the Chanel boy bag I got from this same seller is Fake. I also compared the authentic card to the one I bought in store and it doesn't have metallic looking as my authentic one
> 
> Dior Lady Patent Leather Medium bag
> Serial number: 05-MA-0136
> Seller: Premium
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Patent-Leather-Bag-Pink-58a5acd3620ff705c606ec1f
> Any help would be appreciated !!!
> 
> View attachment 3892943
> View attachment 3892988
> View attachment 3892946
> View attachment 3892948
> View attachment 3892949
> View attachment 3892951
> View attachment 3892952
> View attachment 3892953
> View attachment 3892970
> View attachment 3892971
> View attachment 3892988
> 
> my authentic one on top and the one I just got on the bottom


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Henga49 said:


> Would you please tell me if this dior saddle bag is authentic ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892759
> View attachment 3892761
> View attachment 3892762
> View attachment 3892749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892752
> View attachment 3892751


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jojoboy said:


> Hi, appreciate if you can authenticate this Lady Dior that I bought on Black Fri and already received yesterday.  I hv also attached additional photos of the actual bag.  May I know when was this bag manufactured and when did Lady Dior start having the purse feet.  Thank you !
> 
> Item Name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR BLACK LAMBSKIN 2WAY SHOULDER HAND BAG EY050
> Item Nbr: 322893129162
> Seller:  ertc-japan179(3782)
> url:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUT H-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-LADY-DIOR-BLACK-LAMBSKIN-2WAY-SHOULDER-HAND-BAG-EY050-/322893129162?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892718
> View attachment 3892719
> View attachment 3892722
> View attachment 3892723
> View attachment 3892725
> View attachment 3892726
> View attachment 3892727
> View attachment 3892728


I'm not 100% sure but I believe this bag is most likely authentic. I don;t know the year of production because the date code is absent, but I guess somewhere between 1994-1997


----------



## averagejoe

Benkenzie said:


> I have this Be dior bag also to have a check with everything looks good bought from a reliable seller Www.designerexchange.com but the serial number doesn' look quite right to me? I hope I'm wrong as I love the bag.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Benkenzie said:


> Really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Dior Diorama I bought from eBay. Laura x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

destine2b said:


> Hi it would mean a lot to me if you can help me authenticate this eBay item. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Lady Dior mini red color
> 
> Item number: 152804660489
> 
> Direct link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Mini-sm...660489?hash=item2393de1509:g:TfUAAOSwv~1aG~DB


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

AhChueMan said:


> I have an old Lady Dior Bag and I would like to know if it is real.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tcixlof00ska said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Number: 282748320838
> Direct Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-Red-patent-leather-Bag/282748320838?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Thanks for your last answer! I would like to know if this one is also authentic, the seller tells it must be bought around 1998. Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nute@bag mania

Dear averagejoe,
Kindly help me to authenticate the beautiful lady dior in lame skin from private seller here in Singapore.  Seller said she purchased the bag in HK Dior boutique. 
Thanks in advance for your kind service 
Best wishes,
Catherine


----------



## averagejoe

nute@bag mania said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> Kindly help me to authenticate the beautiful lady dior in lame skin from private seller here in Singapore.  Seller said she purchased the bag in HK Dior boutique.
> Thanks in advance for your kind service
> Best wishes,
> Catherine


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## girlshusband

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Henga49

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot


----------



## Henga49

Would you please tell me Is this dior saddle bag authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Henga49 said:


> Would you please tell me Is this dior saddle bag authentic
> 
> View attachment 3896650
> View attachment 3896654
> View attachment 3896651
> View attachment 3896652
> View attachment 3896653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896657


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Henga49

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much


----------



## lingqi

Hello Averagejoe,

I found this beauty from a personal seller, please help me to authenticate it. The pictures are from the seller, and as always thank your for your help!!


----------



## Rachel24

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your time! 

Please could you have a look at this one too? 

It was too cheap for me to pass up if it is real!

Item name: Authentic Dior Diorissimo Pouch/Clutch - Pinky Orange
Item Number: 132410463588
Seller Name: 56peanut
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132410463588


----------



## Jojoboy

averagejoe said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I believe this bag is most likely authentic. I don;t know the year of production because the date code is absent, but I guess somewhere between 1994-1997


Hi averagejoe, thank you for your time. Happy Holidays [emoji6]


----------



## 123lushan

Hello. Would you mind authenticating this for me please?

eBay seller: too21
eBay link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Lady-Dior-mini-bag-in-black-with-receipt-/302546843559

Thank you!


----------



## Kwistwistkwistwist

averagejoe said:


> I've never really noticed these serial numbers, but from the pictures provided, the shoes look fine. Which retailer did you buy them from?


Thank you, I bought it from a very trustworthy boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

lingqi said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> I found this beauty from a personal seller, please help me to authenticate it. The pictures are from the seller, and as always thank your for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896932
> View attachment 3896933
> View attachment 3896934
> View attachment 3896932
> View attachment 3896933
> View attachment 3896934
> View attachment 3896935
> View attachment 3896936


Is the inner lining suede? It's hard to tell from the picture. Can you please request more pics of the interior, and also of the magnetic closure buttons on both the flap and the body of the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Rachel24 said:


> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Please could you have a look at this one too?
> 
> It was too cheap for me to pass up if it is real!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior Diorissimo Pouch/Clutch - Pinky Orange
> Item Number: 132410463588
> Seller Name: 56peanut
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132410463588


I believe this is authentic. What an amazing price, too!


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Hello. Would you mind authenticating this for me please?
> 
> eBay seller: too21
> eBay link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Lady-Dior-mini-bag-in-black-with-receipt-/302546843559
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

anne.sophie said:


> View attachment 3896906
> View attachment 3896907
> View attachment 3896909
> View attachment 3896910
> View attachment 3896911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Averagejoe,
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag Crocodile Detective Baguette with #- 153-BM-0055
> The cd logo on the left small circle hardware has been replaced with out cd logo


I already assessed this. Please check for my reply for your previous post.


----------



## KT2306

Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lisarene32

Item name- not sure 
Bought from the auction site "SMAOKU"
Told it was a reputable seller, it's definitely a vintage Dior, but there is no serial number


----------



## nute@bag mania

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Dear averagejoe, I highly appreciate  your help each time.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Put

Hi could anyone help me authenticate this Lady dior ? 

Item name: Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Large
Seller Name: Trendlee 
Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/christian-dior/crossbody/lady-dior-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-large18

Thank you very much , I highly appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## Uliana142

Hello
Please help me to authenticate this bag
Name - lady dior medium perforated lambskin
Seller - not avalable

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## girlshusband

Hello dear Joe,

I have bought this lady dior with front pocket on ebay, could you please check if it is authentic? Thank you a lot!


----------



## Uliana142

Uliana142 said:


> View attachment 3899957
> View attachment 3899952
> View attachment 3899956
> View attachment 3899951
> View attachment 3899953
> View attachment 3899952
> View attachment 3899954
> View attachment 3899955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Name - lady dior medium perforated lambskin
> Seller - not avalable
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## belanonymous

Hi I'm new here, can you please help me authenticate this handbag? It's a vintage one from the looks of it but I wanted to make sure before spending. 

























Thanks!


----------



## Shirley17

Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Bag
Item number: 182947366930
Seller ID: lo.us74
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...366930?hash=item2a98834812:g:dIMAAOSwCQlZ8Jmk

I've also attached extra photos I requested from the seller.





Many thanks for your help!


----------



## AhChueMan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, I really do appreciate your opinion and time.


----------



## darchik

Hi, i'm not sure if i'm doing it right.. i need to authenticate dior bag! hope u will help me!Please have a look at these pictures. Thank u!


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> View attachment 3899957
> View attachment 3899952
> View attachment 3899956
> View attachment 3899951
> View attachment 3899953
> View attachment 3899952
> View attachment 3899954
> View attachment 3899955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Name - lady dior medium perforated lambskin
> Seller - not avalable
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

darchik said:


> Hi, i'm not sure if i'm doing it right.. i need to authenticate dior bag! hope u will help me!Please have a look at these pictures. Thank u!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Shirley17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Bag
> Item number: 182947366930
> Seller ID: lo.us74
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...366930?hash=item2a98834812:g:dIMAAOSwCQlZ8Jmk
> 
> I've also attached extra photos I requested from the seller.
> View attachment 3900846
> View attachment 3900847
> View attachment 3900848
> View attachment 3900849
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

belanonymous said:


> Hi I'm new here, can you please help me authenticate this handbag? It's a vintage one from the looks of it but I wanted to make sure before spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

girlshusband said:


> Hello dear Joe,
> 
> I have bought this lady dior with front pocket on ebay, could you please check if it is authentic? Thank you a lot!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Put said:


> Hi could anyone help me authenticate this Lady dior ?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Large
> Seller Name: Trendlee
> Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/christian-dior/crossbody/lady-dior-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-large18
> 
> Thank you very much , I highly appreciate all the help I can get.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lisarene32 said:


> View attachment 3898108
> View attachment 3898109
> View attachment 3898110
> View attachment 3898111
> View attachment 3898112
> View attachment 3898108
> View attachment 3898109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name- not sure
> Bought from the auction site "SMAOKU"
> Told it was a reputable seller, it's definitely a vintage Dior, but there is no serial number


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

anne.sophie said:


> View attachment 3898644
> View attachment 3898647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Averagejoe,
> I will try to make a new inquiry as I cannot really see your reply with my previous post. Thank you. And instead of replying that you already assess just kindly reply Fake or Authentic in this new inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898644
> View attachment 3898647
> View attachment 3898748
> View attachment 3898749
> View attachment 3898750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much thank you.
> Crocodile Detective Baguette 153-BM-0055
> (Some of the hardware has been replaced so dont rely on the hardware).


I believe this is fake. For future requests, please take the time to find the reply post.


----------



## averagejoe

KT2306 said:


> Hi, could someone please help me authenticate this bag?


I believe this fake


----------



## darchik

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank u!!! Oh My ...the girl was so sure and said it's limited edition from dubai! Good i did not pay money yet


----------



## Uliana142

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Dear Joe,

Thank you for your time and help


----------



## Shirley17

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi Joe,

Thanks for your time and opinion!


----------



## marwa_omar

Good day
Thank you for all your efforts.

I was searching the serial number for this bag and another bag came up. Is it possible?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...way-Hand-Bag-Black-GOOD-NR10741-/232586636473

Seller: brand_jfa


----------



## averagejoe

marwa_omar said:


> Good day
> Thank you for all your efforts.
> 
> I was searching the serial number for this bag and another bag came up. Is it possible?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...way-Hand-Bag-Black-GOOD-NR10741-/232586636473
> 
> Seller: brand_jfa


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dlee4561

*Urgent!*
Hi I'm about to purchase the Diorama bag from Vestiaire Collective but the seller seems to speak little English and said the authentication card did not come with the bag. I'm not an expert and maybe I'm just biased but the D looks a bit crooked in the photos she put up...I've negotiated a price and I'm just one click away from purchasing so please help! Thank you!

Item: Diorama Clutch
Reference Number: 4937526
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-4937526.shtml
Seller ID: Zhao


----------



## belanonymous

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Oh thank you!


----------



## Oz8ftz

Hie, averagejoe! Could you please tell me if this is fake?


----------



## averagejoe

Oz8ftz said:


> Hie, averagejoe! Could you please tell me if this is fake?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dlee4561 said:


> *Urgent!*
> Hi I'm about to purchase the Diorama bag from Vestiaire Collective but the seller seems to speak little English and said the authentication card did not come with the bag. I'm not an expert and maybe I'm just biased but the D looks a bit crooked in the photos she put up...I've negotiated a price and I'm just one click away from purchasing so please help! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Diorama Clutch
> Reference Number: 4937526
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-4937526.shtml
> Seller ID: Zhao


I believe this is authentic. I think the D looks crooked because of the angle and the way the bag is opened.


----------



## Lvcci

[ATTACH
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 =full]3906339[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Will someone help me to authenticate these bag please. Thank very much!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## darchik

Dear Authenticator, please can u tell me about this bag, i've published before and could not understand if you answered me or not. Thank u for ur time!!


----------



## darchik

darchik said:


> Dear Authenticator, please can u tell me about this bag, i've published before and could not understand if you answered me or not. Thank u for ur time!!


----------



## bibilula

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382305406241


----------



## bibilula

Dear authenticator,

Could you please help me authenticate the lady dior medium patent bag in beige as posted above?  Before I pay for the item...

Apologies for my post above. It somehow cut this message and just posted the photos.

Thanks so much!
Ebay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382305406241
Ebay seller: yuko0702
Ebay item: 382305406241


----------



## Benkenzie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Sorry just spotted you helped me thank you so much I'm delighted!!! I am currently in love with Dior bags! Sold all my chanel for Dior! Now just desperate for a lady dior!so thank you so so much xx


----------



## marwa_omar

Good Day
I really appreciate your help authenticating the bag , I placed an offer and the seller accepted .

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Cream-Monogram-Chain-Strap-Handbag/152655141043
seller: mfs421

thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

Lvcci said:


> [ATTACH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =full]3906339[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906340
> View attachment 3906325
> View attachment 3906326
> View attachment 3906328
> View attachment 3906327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906341
> View attachment 3906342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will someone help me to authenticate these bag please. Thank very much!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

marwa_omar said:


> Good Day
> I really appreciate your help authenticating the bag , I placed an offer and the seller accepted .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Cream-Monogram-Chain-Strap-Handbag/152655141043
> seller: mfs421
> 
> thanks so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bibilula said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382305406241


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

darchik said:


> Dear Authenticator, please can u tell me about this bag, i've published before and could not understand if you answered me or not. Thank u for ur time!!


I have already answered you. Please take the time to look for the reply. It's post #3993 which you "liked".


----------



## Lvcci

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks very much for a quick response averagejoe! Best regards!


----------



## bibilula

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, Average Joe!


----------



## LCiam

Hi all! 
Can you help me authenticate this Lady Dior? Looks good to me but makes me nervous that this seller has no feedback. Date code: 16-BO-1101. Does anyone know what year that is from? Thanks! 

Item name: Christian Dior Patent Medium Gray Lady Dior handbag
Item number:  173024707899
Seller ID: 80Laws
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Patent-Medium-Gray-Lady-Dior-handbag/173024707899?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

LCiam said:


> Hi all!
> Can you help me authenticate this Lady Dior? Looks good to me but makes me nervous that this seller has no feedback. Date code: 16-BO-1101. Does anyone know what year that is from? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Patent Medium Gray Lady Dior handbag
> Item number:  173024707899
> Seller ID: 80Laws
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Patent-Medium-Gray-Lady-Dior-handbag/173024707899?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Picture of the front of the interior tag is too blurry. Please request a more clear photo of that, as well as a clear photo of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I need some assistance authenticating this item please. Thank you.  There are no markings on the zippers.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I need some assistance authenticating this item please. Thank you.  There are no markings on the zippers.


I believe this is fake


----------



## marwa_omar

t


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks so much


----------



## LCiam

averagejoe said:


> Picture of the front of the interior tag is too blurry. Please request a more clear photo of that, as well as a clear photo of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


Hi! Thanks for your help. See attached!


----------



## bebegurl8

Hello can you authenticate this Dior bag? This was bought from a preloved shop in Japan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bebegurl8

Continuation...


----------



## averagejoe

LCiam said:


> View attachment 3907603
> View attachment 3907604
> View attachment 3907605
> 
> Hi! Thanks for your help. See attached!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bebegurl8 said:


> Hello can you authenticate this Dior bag? This was bought from a preloved shop in Japan. Thanks in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## LCiam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help! 

Just purchased--first Dior. So excited!


----------



## miiko

Hello Average Joe,

This is my first purchase Dior bag so please help me authenticate this bag

Thanks

Item name: 
Christian Dior Medium Diorissimo Top Handle Shoulder Bag Fuchsia Gray Leather
Item number: 
282759392437
Seller ID:   Marygroundb
Direct URL link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...jMWTWT6PvRD3Qw%2FGqkY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I received the bag and I upload more pics too


----------



## averagejoe

miiko said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> This is my first purchase Dior bag so please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name:
> Christian Dior Medium Diorissimo Top Handle Shoulder Bag Fuchsia Gray Leather
> Item number:
> 282759392437
> Seller ID:   Marygroundb
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-Diorissimo-Top-Handle-Shoulder-Bag-Fuchsia-Gray-Leather-/282759392437?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=pXkj%2BVPjjMWTWT6PvRD3Qw%2FGqkY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I received the bag and I upload more pics too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908491
> View attachment 3908492
> View attachment 3908492
> View attachment 3908493


I believe this is authentic


----------



## charm_me_bag

Dear Aunthenticators, 

Item.       :Lady dior Micro cannage
Seller ID : Private Seller

I have limited photo, but from these photos, is the bag show any sign?


----------



## sportgirl18

I would greatly appreciate assistance in authenticating a pair of Dior Reflected sunglasses. I purchased from BergdorfGoodman.com but they came with no authentication card or cloth case so it just made me question whether or not they were fake. If you need additional pictures, please let me know. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Candacex

Hi! Would someone be able to authenticate this beauty? Hoping it's real.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag
Item number: 122819169442
Seller ID: laurab250
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Lambskin-Cannage-Rose-Poudre-Pink-Handbag-Bag/122819169442?hash=item1c9897cca2:g:y24AAOSwx6pYo3Mq


----------



## averagejoe

charm_me_bag said:


> Dear Aunthenticators,
> 
> Item.       :Lady dior Micro cannage
> Seller ID : Private Seller
> 
> I have limited photo, but from these photos, is the bag show any sign?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sportgirl18 said:


> I would greatly appreciate assistance in authenticating a pair of Dior Reflected sunglasses. I purchased from BergdorfGoodman.com but they came with no authentication card or cloth case so it just made me question whether or not they were fake. If you need additional pictures, please let me know. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3909057
> View attachment 3909058
> View attachment 3909059
> View attachment 3909060
> View attachment 3909061
> View attachment 3909062


If they were purchased from Bergdorf Goodman, then they are authentic. Sunglasses don't come with an authenticity card. As well, the cloth case is not always included. Only a hard case is.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Candacex said:


> Hi! Would someone be able to authenticate this beauty? Hoping it's real.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Cannage Rose Poudre Pink Handbag
> Item number: 122819169442
> Seller ID: laurab250
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Lambskin-Cannage-Rose-Poudre-Pink-Handbag-Bag/122819169442?hash=item1c9897cca2:g:y24AAOSwx6pYo3Mq


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Dkattz

Can you please authenticate for me?

Item name: 
CHRISTIAN DIOR red bag w/ chain detail, NWB!
Item number: 173026285510
Seller ID:  killamotts1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...285510?hash=item28492b97c6:g:jEYAAOSw~OVWujtM


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item name:
> CHRISTIAN DIOR red bag w/ chain detail, NWB!
> Item number: 173026285510
> Seller ID:  killamotts1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...285510?hash=item28492b97c6:g:jEYAAOSw~OVWujtM


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Amandaak47

Hi all,able to identify if this is an authentic Lady Dior medium ? Seller lost all cards. 
 Coming here for some advise (: thanks !!


----------



## averagejoe

Amandaak47 said:


> Hi all,able to identify if this is an authentic Lady Dior medium ? Seller lost all cards.
> Coming here for some advise (: thanks !!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## phoenixrising

Good Monday to you all! Please help me to authenticate this CD saddle bag? The bag feels right.. it's got the look and feel of a high quality designer bag, but I need your expertise. Thanks in advance for your help...

I currently own this bag that I picked up in a consignment shop in Austin, TX.
I believe it's a Limited Edition, but I just can't find any info about it. Please help!


----------



## averagejoe

phoenixrising said:


> Good Monday to you all! Please help me to authenticate this CD saddle bag? The bag feels right.. it's got the look and feel of a high quality designer bag, but I need your expertise. Thanks in advance for your help...
> 
> I currently own this bag that I picked up in a consignment shop in Austin, TX.
> I believe it's a Limited Edition, but I just can't find any info about it. Please help!
> View attachment 3910522
> 
> View attachment 3910525
> View attachment 3910527
> View attachment 3910528
> View attachment 3910529
> View attachment 3910530
> View attachment 3910531
> View attachment 3910532
> View attachment 3910533


I believe this is fake


----------



## dromero98

Hi, I'm pretty new to this. Sorry if I miss anything. I want to buy this bag off of Tradesy but I don't trust it 100%.
The link is: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-noe-drawstring-bucket-hobo-shoulder-bag-black-19914071/

Seller: Bagriculture Secret Closet

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cc1213

Hi everyone,

On a quest for a vintage lady dior. Can anyone look at this listing for me?

Item name: Christian Dior - Lady Dior Bag

Item number: 182971059729

Seller ID: dsny928

Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...059729?hash=item2a99ecce11:g:WywAAOSwK~RaNtbq

Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Rainbowpopsii3

Hi all, id love if someone can help me authenticate this dior please, seller has receipt saying its from milan boutique but has not authentication card

Item name: Lady dior bag in black hw and calfskin leather

Would love all your kind comments of advice  thanks for your time and if possible an idea of how to understand the date code on the bag itself xx


----------



## averagejoe

Rainbowpopsii3 said:


> Hi all, id love if someone can help me authenticate this dior please, seller has receipt saying its from milan boutique but has not authentication card
> 
> Item name: Lady dior bag in black hw and calfskin leather
> 
> Would love all your kind comments of advice  thanks for your time and if possible an idea of how to understand the date code on the bag itself xx


Sorry I'm not sure about this one. There are two red flags here. I personally wouldn't buy this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Cc1213 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> On a quest for a vintage lady dior. Can anyone look at this listing for me?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior - Lady Dior Bag
> 
> Item number: 182971059729
> 
> Seller ID: dsny928
> 
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...059729?hash=item2a99ecce11:g:WywAAOSwK~RaNtbq
> 
> Thank you [emoji173]️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dromero98 said:


> Hi, I'm pretty new to this. Sorry if I miss anything. I want to buy this bag off of Tradesy but I don't trust it 100%.
> The link is: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-noe-drawstring-bucket-hobo-shoulder-bag-black-19914071/
> 
> Seller: Bagriculture Secret Closet
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cc1213

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you, Average Joe. Is it normal for there to be a strap for this bag (I am assuming this one is vintage). Sorry, this is my first foray into lady diors.


----------



## Rainbowpopsii3

Can you kindly help me understand better what your main concerns are please. So that i can spot them for next time. Really appreciate your time.




averagejoe said:


> Sorry I'm not sure about this one. There are two red flags here. I personally wouldn't buy this bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Cc1213 said:


> Thank you, Average Joe. Is it normal for there to be a strap for this bag (I am assuming this one is vintage). Sorry, this is my first foray into lady diors.


Yes, it is normal for the bag to come with a strap, although over the years some owners misplace them.


----------



## averagejoe

Rainbowpopsii3 said:


> Can you kindly help me understand better what your main concerns are please. So that i can spot them for next time. Really appreciate your time.


Sorry we do not share the exact reasons why. We don't want counterfeiters reading this thread to get tips on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## Cc1213

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it is normal for the bag to come with a strap, although over the years some owners misplace them.



Good to know. Thank you very much for helping. I bought it - hoping I can get it fixed, but so happy to own a lady dior!


----------



## csheng11

Can someone help me with this?
Name: Christian Dior navy blue patent leather  lady Dior medium cannage handbag
Ebay item: 162799342922
Seller name: jewels_delight(165)


----------



## averagejoe

csheng11 said:


> Can someone help me with this?
> Name: Christian Dior navy blue patent leather  lady Dior medium cannage handbag
> Ebay item: 162799342922
> Seller name: jewels_delight(165)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911727
> View attachment 3911728
> View attachment 3911729
> View attachment 3911730
> View attachment 3911732
> View attachment 3911733
> View attachment 3911734
> View attachment 3911735
> View attachment 3911736


I believe this is authentic


----------



## csheng11

Thank you so much!


----------



## evelyn1021

Hi authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag.. I do not trust Vestiaire Collective's authentification service and i've seen way too many Lady Dior with serial numbers all being 99-MA-0039 (which raises an alert for me). Therefore i would like to have your opinion on this. 

Many thanks!
Kind regards!

Item name: Lady Dior medium in black lamb skin
Item number:
Seller ID: AMELIE
Direct URL link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-noir-4928346.shtml


----------



## ychanami

Please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black Lambskin
Item number:
Seller ID: max471
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...959676?hash=item46725627fc:g:lOsAAOSwAaJaMiEj


----------



## averagejoe

evelyn1021 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag.. I do not trust Vestiaire Collective's authentification service and i've seen way too many Lady Dior with serial numbers all being 99-MA-0039 (which raises an alert for me). Therefore i would like to have your opinion on this.
> 
> Many thanks!
> Kind regards!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior medium in black lamb skin
> Item number:
> Seller ID: AMELIE
> Direct URL link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-noir-4928346.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3911995
> View attachment 3911996
> View attachment 3911997
> View attachment 3911998
> View attachment 3911999
> View attachment 3912000
> View attachment 3912001
> View attachment 3912002
> View attachment 3912003


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ychanami said:


> Please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black Lambskin
> Item number:
> Seller ID: max471
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...959676?hash=item46725627fc:g:lOsAAOSwAaJaMiEj


I believe this is authentic


----------



## evelyn1021

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks a lot!  Average Joe!


----------



## marwa_omar

good day 
I appreciate your help authenticating this bag
Item : CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Cannage Shoulder Hand Bag Patent Leather Black A-6575
seller :camelliaorganizationbrand7

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...135925?hash=item284a1d7375:g:VHUAAOSwh1haOhs7


----------



## averagejoe

marwa_omar said:


> good day
> I appreciate your help authenticating this bag
> Item : CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Cannage Shoulder Hand Bag Patent Leather Black A-6575
> seller :camelliaorganizationbrand7
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...135925?hash=item284a1d7375:g:VHUAAOSwh1haOhs7


I believe this is authentic


----------



## marwa_omar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much


----------



## Emma Cox

Please help me Autheticate this Miss Dior Geranium. Thanks so much, Emma x


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Emma Cox




----------



## Emma Cox




----------



## Emma Cox




----------



## Emma Cox




----------



## averagejoe

Emma Cox said:


> View attachment 3914076
> View attachment 3914071
> View attachment 3914075
> View attachment 3914076
> View attachment 3914071
> View attachment 3914075
> View attachment 3914076
> View attachment 3914076
> View attachment 3914075
> View attachment 3914071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me Autheticate this Miss Dior Geranium. Thanks so much, Emma x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cc1213

Hi everyone! Just received the lady dior bag that I bought off of eBay. Hoping someone can give it the once over. My only concerns are that there is no serial number, no feet, and the charms are not in order. But otherwise, it is beautiful (soft lambskin and great, substantial, hardware). It's vintage, so I'm not sure if my concerns can be explained by the bag's age.















View attachment 3914333

View attachment 3914334


I can post more pictures if needed! Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

Cc1213 said:


> Hi everyone! Just received the lady dior bag that I bought off of eBay. Hoping someone can give it the once over. My only concerns are that there is no serial number, no feet, and the charms are not in order. But otherwise, it is beautiful (soft lambskin and great, substantial, hardware). It's vintage, so I'm not sure if my concerns can be explained by the bag's age.
> 
> View attachment 3914314
> 
> View attachment 3914315
> 
> View attachment 3914316
> 
> View attachment 3914317
> 
> View attachment 3914318
> 
> View attachment 3914319
> 
> View attachment 3914320
> 
> View attachment 3914333
> 
> View attachment 3914334
> 
> 
> I can post more pictures if needed! Thank you [emoji173]️


I believe this is authentic. You can remove the charms and reattach them in the proper order on this vintage version.


----------



## Cc1213

Thanks Average Joe! Very helpful . I just rearranged the charms and it looks better. Sending this baby off to leather surgeons...so happy I got her for $400!


----------



## an438

Hi All,

Is this vintage Dior authentic?
Not sure about the "Made in France" as i've seen that it's only been made in Italy?

Item name:  Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag Red Leather France Vintage Authentic #C859 M
Item number: 192401176302
Seller ID: kurotoa
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192401176302


Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

an438 said:


> View attachment 3914556
> View attachment 3914557
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Is this vintage Dior authentic?
> Not sure about the "Made in France" as i've seen that it's only been made in Italy?
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Logos Shoulder Bag Red Leather France Vintage Authentic #C859 M
> Item number: 192401176302
> Seller ID: kurotoa
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192401176302
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Theyogadc

Hi everyone!
I would be so grateful if anyone could help me to see if this is authentic!!!

Item name: 
*Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black GOOD NR10741*

Item number: MA-0927
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...-Black-GOOD-NR10741-/232586636473?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Aleksandrap

Item name: 
d9008 Auth Christian LADY DIOR M Red Nylon Canvas Leather Hand Bag Gold Hardware
Item number: RU 0919
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/d9008-Auth-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648
I bought this bag form ebay. I just got it. I took some pictures. Could you tell me what you think - is it authentic?


----------



## Aleksandrap

2 pore pics


----------



## averagejoe

Theyogadc said:


> Hi everyone!
> I would be so grateful if anyone could help me to see if this is authentic!!!
> 
> Item name:
> *Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black GOOD NR10741*
> 
> Item number: MA-0927
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...-Black-GOOD-NR10741-/232586636473?_mwBanner=1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Aleksandrap said:


> Item name:
> d9008 Auth Christian LADY DIOR M Red Nylon Canvas Leather Hand Bag Gold Hardware
> Item number: RU 0919
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/d9008-Auth-Christian-LADY-DIOR-M-Red-Nylon-Canvas-Leather-Hand-Bag-Gold-Hardware/232565039516?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648
> I bought this bag form ebay. I just got it. I took some pictures. Could you tell me what you think - is it authentic?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Aleksandrap

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sabrina Osman

Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Trotter print bag that might be from the 1970s!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sabrina Osman said:


> Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Trotter print bag that might be from the 1970s!!
> 
> View attachment 3915332
> View attachment 3915333
> View attachment 3915334
> View attachment 3915335
> View attachment 3915336
> View attachment 3915337
> View attachment 3915338
> View attachment 3915339
> View attachment 3915340


I believe this is authentic


----------



## j43ok

Hi everyone, could you please help authenticate this bag (seller said purchased in 2017, no dustbag but authenticity card included)?
Seller: luxedujour
Model: Lady Dior Medium Red patent leather
Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Misslyssasimone

Hi Dior lovers.  Would you please help me authenticate this My Lady Dior.  My husband purchased it from Tradesy and I just want some comfort that it is authentic before I keep it.  Thanks in advance for your kind assistance.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Misslyssasimone

Here’s a couple additional pictures


----------



## athousandmhiles

Can you please help me authenticate this? Bought this at a thrift store. Thanks!


----------



## j43ok

more photos attached



j43ok said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help authenticate this bag (seller said purchased in 2017, no dustbag but authenticity card included)?
> Seller: luxedujour
> Model: Lady Dior Medium Red patent leather
> Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi Everyone,
Could you help me with my Dior bag?
Thank you!!!
Item name: Dior black bag with heart detail
Item number: 14-BO-0097


----------



## averagejoe

j43ok said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help authenticate this bag (seller said purchased in 2017, no dustbag but authenticity card included)?
> Seller: luxedujour
> Model: Lady Dior Medium Red patent leather
> Thank you very much in advance!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Could you help me with my Dior bag?
> Thank you!!!
> Item name: Dior black bag with heart detail
> Item number: 14-BO-0097


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

athousandmhiles said:


> View attachment 3915742
> 
> View attachment 3915743
> View attachment 3915744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this? Bought this at a thrift store. Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Misslyssasimone said:


> View attachment 3915683
> View attachment 3915684
> View attachment 3915685
> View attachment 3915686
> View attachment 3915683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dior lovers.  Would you please help me authenticate this My Lady Dior.  My husband purchased it from Tradesy and I just want some comfort that it is authentic before I keep it.  Thanks in advance for your kind assistance.  Happy Holidays!


I believe this is fake


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Also, if you have any idea what year it's from, I'd really appreciate it  Thank you so much!!

Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR **Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Medium*
Item #: 26331/03
Seller: Trendlee
Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...ndbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium7835022244


----------



## Misslyssasimone

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Not what I was hoping to hear but thanks for letting me know.  I have to try to get them to refund us.  Is there anything you can tell me that tipped you off so that I can identify the problem to Tradesy?

 Thanks in advance for the kind assistance you give us all.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MM1565

I would appreciate feedback on the authenticity of this Dior. Thank you for your time & for sharing your knowledge.

Item Name:  
*CHRISTIAN DIOR Leather Cannage Soft Lady Dior Small Tote Turquoise*

*Item #:  217772*

*Seller:  Fashionphile*

*Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...ge-soft-lady-dior-small-tote-turquoise-217772

Deeply appreciate your opinion,

Mary*


----------



## Stuccyfds

Hi all, 
Could you please help to authenticate this My Lady Dior bag? Pictures attached. 

Model: My Lady Dior in Black color 
Thank you very much. Much appreciated.


----------



## Stuccyfds

Stuccyfds said:


> View attachment 3916698
> View attachment 3916699
> View attachment 3916700
> View attachment 3916701
> View attachment 3916702
> View attachment 3916703
> View attachment 3916704
> View attachment 3916705
> View attachment 3916706
> View attachment 3916707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Could you please help to authenticate this My Lady Dior bag? Pictures attached.
> 
> Model: My Lady Dior in Black color
> Thank you very much. Much appreciated.


----------



## averagejoe

Misslyssasimone said:


> Not what I was hoping to hear but thanks for letting me know.  I have to try to get them to refund us.  Is there anything you can tell me that tipped you off so that I can identify the problem to Tradesy?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the kind assistance you give us all.


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum. We don't want to give tips to counterfeiters on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

Stuccyfds said:


> View attachment 3916698
> View attachment 3916699
> View attachment 3916700
> View attachment 3916701
> View attachment 3916702
> View attachment 3916703
> View attachment 3916704
> View attachment 3916705
> View attachment 3916706
> View attachment 3916707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Could you please help to authenticate this My Lady Dior bag? Pictures attached.
> 
> Model: My Lady Dior in Black color
> Thank you very much. Much appreciated.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

MM1565 said:


> I would appreciate feedback on the authenticity of this Dior. Thank you for your time & for sharing your knowledge.
> 
> Item Name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR Leather Cannage Soft Lady Dior Small Tote Turquoise*
> 
> *Item #:  217772*
> 
> *Seller:  Fashionphile*
> 
> *Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...ge-soft-lady-dior-small-tote-turquoise-217772
> 
> Deeply appreciate your opinion,
> 
> Mary*


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Also, if you have any idea what year it's from, I'd really appreciate it  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR **Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Medium*
> Item #: 26331/03
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...ndbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium7835022244


Please see post 1 for photo requirements. The bag is from 2011 according to the date code. I need more photos to authenticate this.


----------



## MM1565

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!

Do you know if this bag originally came with a shoulder strap?


----------



## reiracxoxo

Hi, I just received this preloved Lady Dior as a gift. I’m new to Dior and this is the first dior bag I owned. The bag looks stunning and I would love to know whether it’s authentic and what year it’s from. Thank you!












More pictures in the following post.


----------



## reiracxoxo

Moe pictures...


----------



## averagejoe

reiracxoxo said:


> Hi, I just received this preloved Lady Dior as a gift. I’m new to Dior and this is the first dior bag I owned. The bag looks stunning and I would love to know whether it’s authentic and what year it’s from. Thank you!
> View attachment 3917245
> View attachment 3917246
> View attachment 3917247
> View attachment 3917248
> View attachment 3917249
> View attachment 3917250
> View attachment 3917252
> View attachment 3917253
> View attachment 3917254
> View attachment 3917255
> 
> 
> More pictures in the following post.


I believe this is authentic. Congratulations!!! What a beautiful (and generous) gift!

This is from 2013.


----------



## Uliana142

hello!
Please help to authenticate this bag
Name : ostrich lady dior medium
Seller : n/a
Thank you !


----------



## Uliana142

Some more pics


----------



## reiracxoxo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Congratulations!!! What a beautiful (and generous) gift!
> 
> This is from 2013.


Thank you! I can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Some more pics


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Uliana142

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help!


----------



## ethreezysteps

Hello! Please help in authenticating this saddle bag purchased from TheRealReal. There is some discoloration to the canvas, but that was made aware in the listing. More photos can be provided if necessary. Thank you in advance!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Also, if you have any idea what year it's from, I'd really appreciate it  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR **Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Medium*
> Item #: 26331/03
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link:  https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...ndbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin-medium7835022244





averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements. The bag is from 2011 according to the date code. I need more photos to authenticate this.



Thank you averagejoe! I received the bag today and here are more pics. Please let me know if you need any additional pics. Thank you so much!


----------



## k5ml3k

More... sorry!


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> More... sorry!
> 
> View attachment 3919417
> 
> View attachment 3919418
> 
> View attachment 3919419


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ethreezysteps said:


> Hello! Please help in authenticating this saddle bag purchased from TheRealReal. There is some discoloration to the canvas, but that was made aware in the listing. More photos can be provided if necessary. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Eek! Thank you so much!! It’s my very first Dior and just so excited to get it. Didn’t come with the strap and was thinking of trying to get a replacement or just buying a generic chain. Very new to Dior, if it’s not obvious ‍♀️


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Eek! Thank you so much!! It’s my very first Dior and just so excited to get it. Didn’t come with the strap and was thinking of trying to get a replacement or just buying a generic chain. Very new to Dior, if it’s not obvious ‍♀️


Congrats on your first Dior!

A lot of brands sell nice chain straps, including Coach (which is 30% off right now for Boxing Week).


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> Congrats on your first Dior!
> 
> A lot of brands sell nice chain straps, including Coach (which is 30% off right now for Boxing Week).



Will def look into Coach. Thank you so much!! [emoji5]


----------



## ethreezysteps

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## chillies

Hi,  can check authenticity of this?  Appreciate help.  Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

chillies said:


> Hi,  can check authenticity of this?  Appreciate help.  Thanks


I believe this is authentic.

Please post more photos from different angles, and include a photo of the date code in the future. It's not always possible to authenticate with similar photos for other bags.


----------



## mrschandra

Dear authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag. Should you need more photos I will try to ask the reseller. My concern was the serial number on the bag shows the bag was made in 2010. But the reseller said the bag was purchased in 2014. The bag comes with dustbag, strap, box, card, booklet, smaller dustbag. 
Thank u in advance!


----------



## Afreen19

Is this authentic? Please help. I just bought it without checking and now I’ve been worried. The seller had high ratings but he isn’t a bag seller and today I found a seller like that with a fake Gucci so now I’m worried.


----------



## jlp830

Hello,
Please help authenticate this Diorama bag that was purchased from a private seller. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much again, I noticed this seller had same pics on this listing on eBay but with different date code: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTH...232213?hash=item3d543c2295:g:hzgAAOSwGwlaPRMV. This listing has ended since so not sure if it's because I told HEWI or seller sold it to someone else. sellers eBay name is arikplus and I know it's same person as they have same items listed on both eBay and HEWI. 
HEWI are going to have the seller send bag to them to check, but I didn't feel confident buying from seller so thankfully got my refund. Thank you so so much for the job you do.


----------



## averagejoe

mrschandra said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag. Should you need more photos I will try to ask the reseller. My concern was the serial number on the bag shows the bag was made in 2010. But the reseller said the bag was purchased in 2014. The bag comes with dustbag, strap, box, card, booklet, smaller dustbag.
> Thank u in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921479
> View attachment 3921480
> View attachment 3921481
> View attachment 3921482
> View attachment 3921487
> View attachment 3921490
> View attachment 3921491


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jlp830 said:


> Hello,
> Please help authenticate this Diorama bag that was purchased from a private seller. Thanks!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Afreen19 said:


> View attachment 3922135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Please help. I just bought it without checking and now I’ve been worried. The seller had high ratings but he isn’t a bag seller and today I found a seller like that with a fake Gucci so now I’m worried.


I believe this is fake


----------



## mrschandra

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you! Could you also please authenticate this lady dior tote Really appreciate ur help... should u need more photos, please let me know...


----------



## averagejoe

mrschandra said:


> Thank you! Could you also please authenticate this lady dior tote Really appreciate ur help... should u need more photos, please let me know...
> 
> View attachment 3923202
> View attachment 3923203
> View attachment 3923204
> View attachment 3923205
> View attachment 3923208


Normally we need more photos for authentication, particularly of the back of the interior leather tag, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms. But in this case, the photos suffice. I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## mrschandra

averagejoe said:


> Normally we need more photos for authentication, particularly of the back of the interior leather tag, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms. But in this case, the photos suffice. I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you so much AJ!


----------



## handbaglover122

Hi could someone please authenticate this? I’ve purchased this bag before in medium navy, but returned it, and am unsure whether this particular item is authentic. Especially because of the paperwork. The seller didn’t want to upload the authentication papers.. which I thought was strange.


Item name: Small Babypink Dioraddict handbag

Item number: 263356351877

Seller ID: bidcity

Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263356351877

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

handbaglover122 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this? I’ve purchased this bag before in medium navy, but returned it, and am unsure whether this particular item is authentic. Especially because of the paperwork. The seller didn’t want to upload the authentication papers.. which I thought was strange.
> 
> 
> Item name: Small Babypink Dioraddict handbag
> 
> Item number: 263356351877
> 
> Seller ID: bidcity
> 
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263356351877
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## handbaglover122

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! I thought that might be the case. There’s so many hyper fakes out there now and I’ve been wary of purchasing second hand ever since.


----------



## Chanellover4890

I bought this amazing bag 2 days ago from Ebay. Everything just seems too good to be true. Amazing price, like new condition, came with everything. Now I just need to be sure that thid beauty is authentic. Can you please help me with that?


http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=239cee-1515120387.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=f4f313-1515120474.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=af207b-1515120498.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=70079d-1515120519.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=4e511a-1515120544.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=092563-1515120562.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=1e3019-1515120583.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=f23514-1515120604.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=5d8047-1515120630.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=65a948-1515120652.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=49c391-1515120671.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=396571-1515120691.jpg


https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Handtasche-Silber-Metallic-NEUWERTIG-mit-Rechnung/142620962837?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
seller: https://www.ebay.de/usr/1912nils?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 (1912nils)
item number: 142620962837


----------



## Afreen19

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! Do you know where I can obtain a full written certificate saying it’s fake? Thanks again!


----------



## Chanellover4890

Chanellover4890 said:


> I bought this amazing bag 2 days ago from Ebay. Everything just seems too good to be true. Amazing price, like new condition, came with everything. Now I just need to be sure that thid beauty is authentic. Can you please help me with that?
> 
> 
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=239cee-1515120387.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=f4f313-1515120474.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=af207b-1515120498.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=70079d-1515120519.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=4e511a-1515120544.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=092563-1515120562.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=1e3019-1515120583.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=f23514-1515120604.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=5d8047-1515120630.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=65a948-1515120652.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=49c391-1515120671.jpg
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=396571-1515120691.jpg
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Handtasche-Silber-Metallic-NEUWERTIG-mit-Rechnung/142620962837?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> seller: https://www.ebay.de/usr/1912nils?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 (1912nils)
> item number: 142620962837



It seems like something went wrong with the pictures. Here they are again:


































































































Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Afreen19 said:


> Thank you! Do you know where I can obtain a full written certificate saying it’s fake? Thanks again!


You may have to go through a third party authenticator, such as Authenticate4U.


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover4890 said:


> It seems like something went wrong with the pictures. Here they are again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Chanellover4890

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! I am really happy now!


----------



## Sherlycjs

Hi Averagejoe,
Can you please help me authenticate this bag ?
Item name : Lady Dior

Thank you very much...


----------



## Shirley17

Hi Averagejoe,

Please could you help me to authenticate this lady dior mini?

Item name: Lady Dior Leather Bag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5002703.shtml

Many Thanks!


----------



## Nadezhda174

Good evening!
I would like to buy this bag, but I'm not sure of its authenticity...
Please help me


----------



## averagejoe

Sherlycjs said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag ?
> Item name : Lady Dior
> 
> Thank you very much...


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Nadezhda174 said:


> Good evening!
> I would like to buy this bag, but I'm not sure of its authenticity...
> Please help me


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Shirley17 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Please could you help me to authenticate this lady dior mini?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Leather Bag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5002703.shtml
> 
> Many Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sherlycjs

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Averagejoe


----------



## Nadezhda174

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much


----------



## yeung

Hi Averagejoe,

Please could you help me to authenticate this Lady Dior Cannage? I just won this auction to get my first dior. Can you also tell what year is this bag made? 

Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Black Lambskin Tote Hand Bag w/Shoulder Strap/p268
Online reseller: eg-system
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Cannage-Lady-Black-Lambskin-Tote-Hand-Bag-w-Shoulder-Strap-p268-/372177732067?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Ym1iPFMikMRZQedsT%2BD2Q4wHkk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks!!


----------



## Monamonamona

Hi Averagejoe,

Please could you help me to authenticate this lady dior?

Thank you in advance.























Thank you in advance.


----------



## kahluamilk

Hi averagejoe

Need help with this one!
Item name: Lady Dior Medium
Item number: 263410681707
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...681707?hash=item3d5480076b:g:Kh8AAOSwUV9WnfTk

TIA!


----------



## amazing-tina

Hello! 

Can please someone authenticate me this Dior Saddle Bag? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Monamonamona said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Please could you help me to authenticate this lady dior?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927891
> View attachment 3927892
> View attachment 3927893
> View attachment 3927894
> View attachment 3927895
> View attachment 3927896
> View attachment 3927897
> View attachment 3927898
> View attachment 3927899
> View attachment 3927900
> View attachment 3927891
> View attachment 3927892
> View attachment 3927893
> View attachment 3927894
> View attachment 3927895
> View attachment 3927896
> View attachment 3927897
> View attachment 3927898
> View attachment 3927899
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

amazing-tina said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can please someone authenticate me this Dior Saddle Bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kahluamilk said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Need help with this one!
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Item number: 263410681707
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...681707?hash=item3d5480076b:g:Kh8AAOSwUV9WnfTk
> 
> TIA!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

yeung said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Please could you help me to authenticate this Lady Dior Cannage? I just won this auction to get my first dior. Can you also tell what year is this bag made?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Black Lambskin Tote Hand Bag w/Shoulder Strap/p268
> Online reseller: eg-system
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Cannage-Lady-Black-Lambskin-Tote-Hand-Bag-w-Shoulder-Strap-p268-/372177732067?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Ym1iPFMikMRZQedsT%2BD2Q4wHkk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## amazing-tina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Hello there can you please authenticate this Lady Dior Bag:
Item name: Christian Dior “Lady” Black Leather Vintage Bag
Online reseller name: rox4less
Direct URL link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Lady-Black-Leather-Vintage-Bag-5a441f3e3800c56b7f0a63d1


----------



## yeung

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## Afreen19

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi,

I sent photos to the company that you mentioned (it keeps getting **** when I write the name, I don’t know why) and they told me it’s real. I don’t know whether them or you are correct. If it’s not authentic then I need to dispute this purse and get my money back. Is there any other authenticator who could do this (e.g. send me an email proof, etc.)? Or could you please tell me what threw you off? Then I can ask that authenticating company again. Thanks!


----------



## Tata94

Hi. Can someone please advise. I just recently purchased a preloved lady dior medium patent from a reseller. Everything is okay but the stamp date is not very crisp and the seller told me it was purchased in 2016 whereby the stamp date is 16-bo-0911. Is that supposed to be like that? Thanks


----------



## Tata94

Hi averagejoe,

Can you help me to authenticate this bag please. Seller told me it was bought in 2016. Stamp date says 16-BO-0911. Thanks!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Tata94 said:


> Hi. Can someone please advise. I just recently purchased a preloved lady dior medium patent from a reseller. Everything is okay but the stamp date is not very crisp and the seller told me it was purchased in 2016 whereby the stamp date is 16-bo-0911. Is that supposed to be like that? Thanks


I think all the stamps on patent leather look like that. 
According to @averagejoe's rule, 0911 probably means it was made in 1991? Or maybe 2011. Either way, I dont think it was made in 2016. 
Im sure @averagejoe will help out when he comes online later.


----------



## averagejoe

Tata94 said:


> Hi. Can someone please advise. I just recently purchased a preloved lady dior medium patent from a reseller. Everything is okay but the stamp date is not very crisp and the seller told me it was purchased in 2016 whereby the stamp date is 16-bo-0911. Is that supposed to be like that? Thanks





Tata94 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this bag please. Seller told me it was bought in 2016. Stamp date says 16-BO-0911. Thanks!





shoesshoeshoes said:


> I think all the stamps on patent leather look like that.
> According to @averagejoe's rule, 0911 probably means it was made in 1991? Or maybe 2011. Either way, I dont think it was made in 2016.
> Im sure @averagejoe will help out when he comes online later.


That's very unusual. That's a major red flag to me.


----------



## averagejoe

Afreen19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent photos to the company that you mentioned (it keeps getting **** when I write the name, I don’t know why) and they told me it’s real. I don’t know whether them or you are correct. If it’s not authentic then I need to dispute this purse and get my money back. Is there any other authenticator who could do this (e.g. send me an email proof, etc.)? Or could you please tell me what threw you off? Then I can ask that authenticating company again. Thanks!


Maybe because this company is no longer encouraged by our forum? I'm not sure. I don't know many good third party companies as they make mistakes from time to time. 

I cannot tell you what threw me off. We do not provide details on this public forum because we don't want to assist counterfeiters by giving them tips on how to improve their fakes. 

If you bought this online, then you are entitled to a refund because you never got to inspect the item before buying it. Doesn't matter if it is real or fake, or if the seller has a no-returns policy.


----------



## averagejoe

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Hello there can you please authenticate this Lady Dior Bag:
> Item name: Christian Dior “Lady” Black Leather Vintage Bag
> Online reseller name: rox4less
> Direct URL link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Lady-Black-Leather-Vintage-Bag-5a441f3e3800c56b7f0a63d1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Can someone please help me authenticate this dior bag? Im planning to buy it, thanks in advance.

Item name: lady dior bag cannage cloth
Item seller: jhingyamashita account of instagram


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!  Have a great day!


----------



## Afreen19

averagejoe said:


> Maybe because this company is no longer encouraged by our forum? I'm not sure. I don't know many good third party companies as they make mistakes from time to time.
> 
> I cannot tell you what threw me off. We do not provide details on this public forum because we don't want to assist counterfeiters by giving them tips on how to improve their fakes.
> 
> If you bought this online, then you are entitled to a refund because you never got to inspect the item before buying it. Doesn't matter if it is real or fake, or if the seller has a no-returns policy.



I just realized that it’s not the same company as the one you mentioned. I got the name mixed up.

And I totally understand what you mean by not mentioning what looked off. Definitely don’t want to encourage people to make superfakes.  

Thank you so much for taking your valuable time to respond to people. This is very kind of you. I’m going to dispute this purse and return it.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetiehunnybee said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this dior bag? Im planning to buy it, thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: lady dior bag cannage cloth
> Item seller: jhingyamashita account of instagram


I believe this is authentic. Please do not send your request as a PM as well. We will get to it here on this thread only when we have time.


----------



## AnaCristinaGeo

Hello!!

Please help me to authenticate a lady dior bag.

Item name: Lady Dior Handbag Black Lambskin
Item number: 132461314896
Seller ID: bettefemira
Direct URL link:  https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-GM-Christian-Dior-Handbag-Handtasche-Tasche-Lambskin-Lammleder-Schwarz/132461314896?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


It is one auction on ebay, from a seller in Europe.

The seller shows authentication cards (bought in February 2009), and the serial number (MA-0948), but I am not sure if it is the real deal or not. I tried to look for all the red flags (as much as the photos allowed me), but I cannot reach a conclusion.

The photo of the label is not great, but the brand name seems to be placed correctly... and as it is one auction of a bag that shows clear damage in the corners, I do not know if I should judge the current price as a red flag...

Please help me!

I Love the Lady Dior, but I am afraid to buy a fake or to trust any resellers with such an iconic (and often copied) bag.

Thank you very much for your attention,

Best regards,
Ana


----------



## averagejoe

AnaCristinaGeo said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate a lady dior bag.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Handbag Black Lambskin
> Item number: 132461314896
> Seller ID: bettefemira
> Direct URL link:  https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-GM-Christian-Dior-Handbag-Handtasche-Tasche-Lambskin-Lammleder-Schwarz/132461314896?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
> 
> 
> It is one auction on ebay, from a seller in Europe.
> 
> The seller shows authentication cards (bought in February 2009), and the serial number (MA-0948), but I am not sure if it is the real deal or not. I tried to look for all the red flags (as much as the photos allowed me), but I cannot reach a conclusion.
> 
> The photo of the label is not great, but the brand name seems to be placed correctly... and as it is one auction of a bag that shows clear damage in the corners, I do not know if I should judge the current price as a red flag...
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> I Love the Lady Dior, but I am afraid to buy a fake or to trust any resellers with such an iconic (and often copied) bag.
> 
> Thank you very much for your attention,
> 
> Best regards,
> Ana
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930108
> View attachment 3930109
> View attachment 3930110
> View attachment 3930111
> View attachment 3930112
> View attachment 3930113
> View attachment 3930114
> View attachment 3930115
> View attachment 3930116
> View attachment 3930117


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Aislinnsousa

Hello,

Would you please help me to authenticate a lady dior bag? I bought it off Shedd in Dubai, and it did not have an authenticity card, but the lady assured me it was genuine. Now a day later I am filled with doubts.

Item name: Lady Dior Handbag Red Lambskin
Bought from: shedd, Dubai
Seller Name: Hummie

Thank you so much! I appreciate any help provided.


----------



## AnaCristinaGeo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for your reply!
Best regards,
Ana


----------



## tsilva

Hi, I'm not sure whether this is the place to ask questions but I saw this Lady Dior on Instagram and have been thinking about getting one just like it but I can't figure out what size is it. Micro? Mini? Small? Medium? Different internet sources tell me different things.

Also, does anyone know what size Princess Diana carried (the black one)?

Thank you!

(I included the person's body for size reference)


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I was hoping to get some help with verifying the authenticity of this Lady Dior. I also have  some questions, if that's ok. Is it lambskin or calfskin (listing says lambskin but description says calfskin)? Is it small or medium (listing says small but based on the measurement, i think its medium?)? Is the hardware gold or rose gold (not sure if it ever comes in rose gold but this one looks less yellow)? Lastly, do you think that it would be possible to clean this bag? Thank you so much!!

Item: *CHRISTIAN DIORPink Cannage Lambskin Leather Soft Lady Dior Small Bag*
Item #: 182894
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-soft-lady-dior-small-bag.html


----------



## Afreen19

Hello, if it’s possible then could you please let me know if this is authentic? I bought it from a Japanese reseller. I thought it was authentic until I saw the inside lining when it arrived.
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have this one with me already so I can post more pics if necessary.


----------



## AnaCristinaGeo

tsilva said:


> Hi, I'm not sure whether this is the place to ask questions but I saw this Lady Dior on Instagram and have been thinking about getting one just like it but I can't figure out what size is it. Micro? Mini? Small? Medium? Different internet sources tell me different things.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what size Princess Diana carried (the black one)?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> (I included the person's body for size reference)


Hi,

I checked the Dior website, and the size of the bag in the photo (with 5 complete "squares" of the cannage pattern) corresponds to this one (medium size available in Germany):
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/womens-fashion/bags/lady-dior-bag-in-black-lambskin-17-4939
From a quick google search, I checked that this bag corresponds to the one made iconic by Princess Diana.

Cheers,
Ana


----------



## averagejoe

Afreen19 said:


> Hello, if it’s possible then could you please let me know if this is authentic? I bought it from a Japanese reseller. I thought it was authentic until I saw the inside lining when it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931500
> View attachment 3931501
> View attachment 3931502
> View attachment 3931503
> View attachment 3931504
> View attachment 3931505
> View attachment 3931506
> View attachment 3931507
> View attachment 3931508
> View attachment 3931510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one with me already so I can post more pics if necessary.
> View attachment 3931500
> View attachment 3931501
> View attachment 3931502
> View attachment 3931503


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with verifying the authenticity of this Lady Dior. I also have  some questions, if that's ok. Is it lambskin or calfskin (listing says lambskin but description says calfskin)? Is it small or medium (listing says small but based on the measurement, i think its medium?)? Is the hardware gold or rose gold (not sure if it ever comes in rose gold but this one looks less yellow)? Lastly, do you think that it would be possible to clean this bag? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: *CHRISTIAN DIORPink Cannage Lambskin Leather Soft Lady Dior Small Bag*
> Item #: 182894
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ambskin-leather-soft-lady-dior-small-bag.html


I believe this is authentic. And this one is lambskin, in the medium size. The hardware is light gold.

I don't know if the handles can be cleaned to become spotless, but they may lighten a bit with cleaning. Nothing a bandeau scarf tied around it can't hide


----------



## averagejoe

Aislinnsousa said:


> View attachment 3930973
> View attachment 3930974
> View attachment 3930976
> View attachment 3930986
> View attachment 3930987
> View attachment 3930988
> View attachment 3930990
> View attachment 3930991
> View attachment 3930992
> View attachment 3930993
> View attachment 3930973
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate a lady dior bag? I bought it off Shedd in Dubai, and it did not have an authenticity card, but the lady assured me it was genuine. Now a day later I am filled with doubts.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Handbag Red Lambskin
> Bought from: shedd, Dubai
> Seller Name: Hummie
> 
> Thank you so much! I appreciate any help provided.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tsilva said:


> Hi, I'm not sure whether this is the place to ask questions but I saw this Lady Dior on Instagram and have been thinking about getting one just like it but I can't figure out what size is it. Micro? Mini? Small? Medium? Different internet sources tell me different things.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what size Princess Diana carried (the black one)?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> (I included the person's body for size reference)


This one is actually the "small", or the MyLadyDior size.


----------



## Aislinnsousa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!! I really appreciate the time taken. You have given me peace of mind. Thank you once again!


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. And this one is lambskin, in the medium size. The hardware is light gold.
> 
> I don't know if the handles can be cleaned to become spotless, but they may lighten a bit with cleaning. Nothing a bandeau scarf tied around it can't hide



Thank you!! That’s what I was thinking [emoji16]


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ohwyouknow

Hi, I already bought this one. The customs office don‘t believe it‘s real and kept it till it‘s authentificated. If it‘s fake it will get destroyed... So I just want to know what I have to expact. 

Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Beige Nylon Lady Dior
Item number: 382326651431
Seller: appleproject
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/382326651431 or https://m.ebay.de/itm/Auth-CHRISTIA...431&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## averagejoe

ohwyouknow said:


> Hi, I already bought this one. The customs office don‘t believe it‘s real and kept it till it‘s authentificated. If it‘s fake it will get destroyed... So I just want to know what I have to expact.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Beige Nylon Lady Dior
> Item number: 382326651431
> Seller: appleproject
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/382326651431 or https://m.ebay.de/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Beige-Quilted-Nylon-Lady-Dior-Hand-Bag-Purse-27522/382326651431?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F382326651431&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true#vi__app-cvip-panel


I believe this is authentic


----------



## victoria2407

Hi,
Can you help me to authenticate this scarf, please?
Thanks

Item name: Christian Dior Scarf
Item number: 162843389584
Seller: mimaleslie 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-1973-C...389584?hash=item25ea38ee90:g:bdQAAOSw8AhaMBs1


----------



## shannonmit

Item: Diorama Wallet on Chain 
Item Number: Not Sure???
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/dior-wallet-on-chain-bag/1319590658

Hi I am new here. There's someone local who posted an ad for a Diorama wallet on a chain. Its listed for $1150 CAD. Is this legit? And would you say this is a good deal? Diorama's retail for over $2000 now in Canada but I've seen online they don't hold the value. The seller does not have a receipt This is what the ad says: 



> got this Dior wallet on chain several months ago. The bag is in a really good condition and i still have everything like the card and box that came with it. It was from Dior Spring/Summer 2017 collection and I am pretty sure it's no longer available everywhere. please contact me if interested plz don't try to scam any more. i'm so tired about scams



THANK YOU !!!


----------



## averagejoe

victoria2407 said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me to authenticate this scarf, please?
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Scarf
> Item number: 162843389584
> Seller: mimaleslie
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-1973-C...389584?hash=item25ea38ee90:g:bdQAAOSw8AhaMBs1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

shannonmit said:


> Item: Diorama Wallet on Chain
> Item Number: Not Sure???
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/dior-wallet-on-chain-bag/1319590658
> 
> Hi I am new here. There's someone local who posted an ad for a Diorama wallet on a chain. Its listed for $1150 CAD. Is this legit? And would you say this is a good deal? Diorama's retail for over $2000 now in Canada but I've seen online they don't hold the value. The seller does not have a receipt This is what the ad says:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !!!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.

For a pre-owned WOC, I think it's kind of expensive, and I can't properly assess the condition from the pictures provided.


----------



## Tata94

Hi I’ve taken better pics of the lady dior that I purchased. Please advise if it’s authentic thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Tata94 said:


> Hi I’ve taken better pics of the lady dior that I purchased. Please advise if it’s authentic thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## coneptual

Hi Averagejoe,

Please could you help me to authenticate this  miss dior?

Many Thanks!


----------



## Andy1612

Hi I think I will buy this bag if it is autentic, could someone help me?
Item name: Christian Dior vintage
Number: -
Seller: malin 
Link: https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Christian_Dior_Vintage_77038672.htm?ca=11


----------



## averagejoe

coneptual said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Please could you help me to authenticate this  miss dior?
> 
> Many Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Andy1612 said:


> Hi I think I will buy this bag if it is autentic, could someone help me?
> Item name: Christian Dior vintage
> Number: -
> Seller: malin
> Link: https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Christian_Dior_Vintage_77038672.htm?ca=11
> View attachment 3935061
> View attachment 3935062
> View attachment 3935063
> View attachment 3935065


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Andy1612

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## coneptual

coneptual said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Please could you help me to authenticate this  miss dior?
> 
> Many Thanks!





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


I really appreciate for your help.


----------



## imisikiyoko

Hello! Please help me authenticate the Dior saddle bag below!

Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Saddle Bag Blue Canvas and Leather Hand Bag Pouch #28154
Item number: #28154
Seller ID: appleproject
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Saddle-Bag-Blue-Canvas-and-Leather-Hand-Bag-Pouch-28154/202187638083?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jazmanel

Hi everyone, 

I am really unsure about this  Dior card-holder because i'm positive that the inside looks like pvc. There is a serial number inside -with a little awl -but the lettering seems slightly displaced...
Also, the 2 removable transparent pvc holders seem beneath Dior according to me, despite the overall seemingly good finish.
The owner claims she bought it at a private sale in Paris, France a few years ago. 
 I can't wait to learn what you think about it !


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Thank you so much and apologies for not reading the rules. Thank you 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Please do not send your request as a PM as well. We will get to it here on this thread only when we have time.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Please do not send your request as a PM as well. We will get to it here on this thread only when we have time.


----------



## imisikiyoko

imisikiyoko said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate the Dior saddle bag below!
> 
> Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Saddle Bag Blue Canvas and Leather Hand Bag Pouch #28154
> Item number: # 202187638083
> Seller ID: appleproject
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Saddle-Bag-Blue-Canvas-and-Leather-Hand-Bag-Pouch-28154/202187638083?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



I have updated the item #- it is  202187638083, please help with this at your earliest convenience. I would like to purchase the bag if everything is ok.


----------



## Afreen19

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi,

I’ve been arguing with ebay and the seller back and forth. They want me to prove that it’s fake. Ebay is not at all helpful. They gave me 5 days starting from now which is actually only 2 days since it’s almost the end of the week. I’ve never been harassed so much in my life with a purchase. I tried contacting authenticate4u but their Dior authenticator is away. Ebay is asking me to take this purse to the store and have it authenticated. Sigh! Dior isn’t even close by and I am embarrassed to drive all the way to a Dior only to be insulted for having a fake purse. Please help! Do you know of any other reliable authenticator who could send me an email authentication or some document that I could provide ebay with? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

imisikiyoko said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate the Dior saddle bag below!
> 
> Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Saddle Bag Blue Canvas and Leather Hand Bag Pouch #28154
> Item number: #28154
> Seller ID: appleproject
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Saddle-Bag-Blue-Canvas-and-Leather-Hand-Bag-Pouch-28154/202187638083?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jazmanel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really unsure about this  Dior card-holder because i'm positive that the inside looks like pvc. There is a serial number inside -with a little awl -but the lettering seems slightly displaced...
> Also, the 2 removable transparent pvc holders seem beneath Dior according to me, despite the overall seemingly good finish.
> The owner claims she bought it at a private sale in Paris, France a few years ago.
> I can't wait to learn what you think about it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936929
> View attachment 3936926
> View attachment 3936931
> View attachment 3936928
> View attachment 3936927
> View attachment 3936932
> View attachment 3936933
> View attachment 3936935
> View attachment 3936936
> View attachment 3936926
> View attachment 3936926


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Afreen19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve been arguing with ebay and the seller back and forth. They want me to prove that it’s fake. Ebay is not at all helpful. They gave me 5 days starting from now which is actually only 2 days since it’s almost the end of the week. I’ve never been harassed so much in my life with a purchase. I tried contacting authenticate4u but their Dior authenticator is away. Ebay is asking me to take this purse to the store and have it authenticated. Sigh! Dior isn’t even close by and I am embarrassed to drive all the way to a Dior only to be insulted for having a fake purse. Please help! Do you know of any other reliable authenticator who could send me an email authentication or some document that I could provide ebay with? Thanks!


Dior does not authenticate purses at their boutique. No brand does that officially at their boutiques. 

Why don't you use this reply here as evidence? I don't know if they will accept it. Sorry to hear that you are going through this.


----------



## Budgetnista

So in light of the recent allegations of reselling fraudulent items against The Real Real, I decided to get my saddlebag that I purchased from them authenticated. Please let me know if this bag is authentic.


----------



## sweetpotatoto

Hello! I would GREATLY appreciate it if I can get some help to authenticate this list. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 352252251439
Seller ID: eg-systems 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Additional pictures I received from seller


----------



## imisikiyoko

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jazmanel

You do ? i'm gobsmacked ! True, the finish is spotless but never would I habe imagined a Dior purse in PVC. This is my only regret, i wish the inside was calfskin or the like -apart from that I sure love this item. 
MANY THANKS JOE 
And what do you think of the hole near rhe serial number ?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Afreen19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve been arguing with ebay and the seller back and forth. They want me to prove that it’s fake. Ebay is not at all helpful. They gave me 5 days starting from now which is actually only 2 days since it’s almost the end of the week. I’ve never been harassed so much in my life with a purchase. I tried contacting authenticate4u but their Dior authenticator is away. Ebay is asking me to take this purse to the store and have it authenticated. Sigh! Dior isn’t even close by and I am embarrassed to drive all the way to a Dior only to be insulted for having a fake purse. Please help! Do you know of any other reliable authenticator who could send me an email authentication or some document that I could provide ebay with? Thanks!


what about lollipuff.com?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I'm looking at a Microcannage Diorama on ebay and the seller has provided this pic of the serial number tag--does it look legit?


----------



## averagejoe

Budgetnista said:


> So in light of the recent allegations of reselling fraudulent items against The Real Real, I decided to get my saddlebag that I purchased from them authenticated. Please let me know if this bag is authentic.


Please post more photos in the future. In this case, they suffice but we usually request the back of the interior tag, and any logo engravings on the hardware.

I believe this bag is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sweetpotatoto said:


> Hello! I would GREATLY appreciate it if I can get some help to authenticate this list. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 352252251439
> Seller ID: eg-systems
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Cannage-Lady-Silver-Hardware-Lamb-Hand-Bag-w-Shoulder-Strap-a346-/352252251439?nma=true&si=B2klXSVn0rR464Bp95g0m9TdfZo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Additional pictures I received from seller


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I'm looking at a Microcannage Diorama on ebay and the seller has provided this pic of the serial number tag--does it look legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938287


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Jazmanel said:


> You do ? i'm gobsmacked ! True, the finish is spotless but never would I habe imagined a Dior purse in PVC. This is my only regret, i wish the inside was calfskin or the like -apart from that I sure love this item.
> MANY THANKS JOE
> And what do you think of the hole near rhe serial number ?


It may have been added to prevent the item from being returned, as this may have been from an employee private sale.


----------



## Joyanne91

Hi,

Item name: Dior
Online reseller name: nadi
Direct URL link: https://unitedwardrobe.com/nl/product/4045121

I Like to buy a Dior saddle bag in black leather. Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic or a fake? And Can someone give me tips How to spot a fake saddle bag? I’m totally new with the vintage Bags.
Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

Joyanne91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Like to buy a Dior saddle bag in black leather. Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic or a fake? And Can someone give me tips How to spot a fake saddle bag? I’m totally new with the vintage Bags.
> Thank you so much.


Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements and general authentication guidelines.


----------



## Joyanne91

Hi
Item name: genuine Christian Dior monogram saddle Handbag gold+Beige
Item number: 232634646926
Seller ID: neverfirst
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/232634646926

Can someone Please tell me if this is a authentic Dior saddle bag? And if Not How to spot a fake one??
Thank you so much
Greetings


----------



## Joyanne91

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements and general authentication guidelines.



Sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Joyanne91 said:


> Hi
> Item name: genuine Christian Dior monogram saddle Handbag gold+Beige
> Item number: 232634646926
> Seller ID: neverfirst
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/232634646926
> 
> Can someone Please tell me if this is a authentic Dior saddle bag? And if Not How to spot a fake one??
> Thank you so much
> Greetings


I believe this is authentic. Unfortunately, we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum. We don't want to give tips to counterfeiters.


----------



## baglover1996

Hi, I'm new to the forum but I recently purchased a dior woc on ebay and just received the bag today. It retails at $1600 and I purchased it off Ebay for $1150 plus shipping. 

Item name: Dioraddict wallet on chain in rose poudre
Item number:
Seller ID: quin10_smith
Direct URL link: (already purchased)

I was unable to get a picture of the date code because it is in the zipper compartment, which is extremely tight. I've never owned a dior handbag, and therefore I am very inexperienced with this brand. Is it normal for the packaging to be made in Vietnam? Thank you in advance and please let me know if you need more info! [


----------



## averagejoe

baglover1996 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum but I recently purchased a dior woc on ebay and just received the bag today. It retails at $1600 and I purchased it off Ebay for $1150 plus shipping.
> 
> Item name: Dioraddict wallet on chain in rose poudre
> Item number:
> Seller ID: quin10_smith
> Direct URL link: (already purchased)
> 
> I was unable to get a picture of the date code because it is in the zipper compartment, which is extremely tight. I've never owned a dior handbag, and therefore I am very inexperienced with this brand. Is it normal for the packaging to be made in Vietnam? Thank you in advance and please let me know if you need more info! [


I believe this is authentic


----------



## baglover1996

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! I really appreciate the quick response!


----------



## Joyanne91

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Unfortunately, we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum. We don't want to give tips to counterfeiters.



Thank you so much! I understand!


----------



## Dkattz

May you please authenticate this saddle bag for me: 
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Hardcore Pierced Piercing Leather Saddle Bag, NEW RARE
Item number: 202193844226
Seller ID:  collezioni_prive
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...844226?hash=item2f13b13802:g:yF0AAOSwKNhaYSJ6 

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> May you please authenticate this saddle bag for me:
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Hardcore Pierced Piercing Leather Saddle Bag, NEW RARE
> Item number: 202193844226
> Seller ID:  collezioni_prive
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...844226?hash=item2f13b13802:g:yF0AAOSwKNhaYSJ6
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Panthergirl

Hi, I'm new to the forum and the world of luxury bags, especially pre-loved bags. Can you help me authenticate this bag? 

Thank you in advance, I truly appreciate it!!

Item name: 
*Genuine Medium Lady Christian Dior Black Patent Leather Handbag with Cloth Bag*
Item number: 222800705232
Seller ID: jeremyevelan
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Medi...705232?hash=item33dff4f6d0:g:55gAAOSwEYBaYAjO


----------



## averagejoe

Panthergirl said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and the world of luxury bags, especially pre-loved bags. Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance, I truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Item name:
> *Genuine Medium Lady Christian Dior Black Patent Leather Handbag with Cloth Bag*
> Item number: 222800705232
> Seller ID: jeremyevelan
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Medi...705232?hash=item33dff4f6d0:g:55gAAOSwEYBaYAjO


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Joyanne91

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements and general authentication guidelines.



Item name: Dior
Online reseller name: nadi
Direct URL link:https://unitedwardrobe.com/nl/product/4045121

It arrived. I think its a fake (inside).. What do you think?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

Joyanne91 said:


> Item name: Dior
> Online reseller name: nadi
> Direct URL link:https://unitedwardrobe.com/nl/product/4045121
> 
> It arrived. I think its a fake (inside).. What do you think?
> Thank you so much!!


I believe this bag is authentic.

The "Street Chic" pamphlet doesn't belong to this bag, though. This is the Dior Saddle, not the Street Chic.


----------



## Joyanne91

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.
> 
> The "Street Chic" pamphlet doesn't belong to this bag, though. This is the Dior Saddle, not the Street Chic.



Thank so so so much! I’m totally new with the Dior bags. Really thought it was fake because of the blacklining on the label on the inside. Any idea How old the bag is??
Again thanks for the help!


----------



## averagejoe

Joyanne91 said:


> Thank so so so much! I’m totally new with the Dior bags. Really thought it was fake because of the blacklining on the label on the inside. Any idea How old the bag is??
> Again thanks for the help!


It's from 2002


----------



## rediska

Dear Joe, being a big Dior aficionado I always bought through the boutiques. But Dior soft shopping tote is no longer available and I have been stoking one on line. Found this one last night on eBay and hope that you can help me authenticate!

Name: Christian Dior Soft Shopper Tote Bag w/Dust Bag
Item #: 332516748090
Seller ID: tablelamp21
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332516748090

I will await your kind response!


----------



## sweetpotatoto

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


THANK YOU!


----------



## averagejoe

rediska said:


> Dear Joe, being a big Dior aficionado I always bought through the boutiques. But Dior soft shopping tote is no longer available and I have been stoking one on line. Found this one last night on eBay and hope that you can help me authenticate!
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Soft Shopper Tote Bag w/Dust Bag
> Item #: 332516748090
> Seller ID: tablelamp21
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332516748090
> 
> I will await your kind response!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## szwena

Apologies if i have not submitted this properly it is my first post.
I need help with this vintage Dior clutch with Chain.  I picked it up very cheap on Ebay so I wont be too disappointed if it turns out to be fake.   I remember seeing something similar from 1970s. It is in excellent condition no tears wear and very minimal wear on the chain. The button clasp is broke  the broken part is still lodged into the corresponding button.  It needs a bit of lubricate to loosen it.  I believe iy is supposed to sit somewhere between the buttons that attach the Dior logo to the outside so it can be easily fixed because there is a flap om that side that opens slightly allowing access underneath. The Christian Dior logo is very clear and doesn't look old at all but I genuinely think bag was only occasionally used.  It says made in France which some sites claim this is an indicator that it is false but it wasn't clear if that applied to older bags.  The bag is a nylon material and it looks like a genuine leather was used for the trim and inside
Thanks in advance


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Hi, I already purchased this item from a resale site, could you please authenticate so I have peace of mind before return/dispute period ends.  Looks/feels good but would love expert opinion:

Metallic Microcannage Diorama Me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dium Bag


----------



## REENA82

Dear Average Joe,

Pls help me to authenticate this bag. Bought Pre loved from 2nd hand shop. Lady Dior Medium Size. Tq


----------



## averagejoe

szwena said:


> Apologies if i have not submitted this properly it is my first post.
> I need help with this vintage Dior clutch with Chain.  I picked it up very cheap on Ebay so I wont be too disappointed if it turns out to be fake.   I remember seeing something similar from 1970s. It is in excellent condition no tears wear and very minimal wear on the chain. The button clasp is broke  the broken part is still lodged into the corresponding button.  It needs a bit of lubricate to loosen it.  I believe iy is supposed to sit somewhere between the buttons that attach the Dior logo to the outside so it can be easily fixed because there is a flap om that side that opens slightly allowing access underneath. The Christian Dior logo is very clear and doesn't look old at all but I genuinely think bag was only occasionally used.  It says made in France which some sites claim this is an indicator that it is false but it wasn't clear if that applied to older bags.  The bag is a nylon material and it looks like a genuine leather was used for the trim and inside
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943480
> View attachment 3943481
> View attachment 3943482
> View attachment 3943483
> View attachment 3943484
> View attachment 3943485
> View attachment 3943486
> View attachment 3943487
> View attachment 3943488
> View attachment 3943489


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

REENA82 said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Pls help me to authenticate this bag. Bought Pre loved from 2nd hand shop. Lady Dior Medium Size. Tq


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Hi, I already purchased this item from a resale site, could you please authenticate so I have peace of mind before return/dispute period ends.  Looks/feels good but would love expert opinion:
> 
> Metallic Microcannage Diorama Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dium Bag
> 
> View attachment 3943559
> View attachment 3943560
> View attachment 3943561
> View attachment 3943563
> 
> View attachment 3943564


I believe this is fake


----------



## mashoune07

Hello !!!

Could you please please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: 
*CHRISTIAN DIOR Metallic Grained Calfskin Diorama Wallet on Chain Pouch Silver*
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...n-diorama-wallet-on-chain-pouch-silver-193187

Thank you so much !!


----------



## averagejoe

mashoune07 said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> Could you please please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR Metallic Grained Calfskin Diorama Wallet on Chain Pouch Silver*
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...n-diorama-wallet-on-chain-pouch-silver-193187
> 
> Thank you so much !!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## REENA82

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Reason?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


ok, thanks for the input.  I am going to use an online authentication service and submit more pics before asking to return.


----------



## averagejoe

REENA82 said:


> Reason?


Please read some previous posts to see why we do not outline the reasons.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Major respect to you.  I was fooled by this bag.  Did some further research and became suspect myself.  Just asked seller for proof of purchase and said I planned to submit for third party authentication and lo and behold seller told me I could return it right away for a full refund, return shipped covered by her.


----------



## rediska

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much!  I really appreciate your opinion and response!


----------



## averagejoe

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Major respect to you.  I was fooled by this bag.  Did some further research and became suspect myself.  Just asked seller for proof of purchase and said I planned to submit for third party authentication and lo and behold seller told me I could return it right away for a full refund, return shipped covered by her.


Glad to hear that you can get a full refund. Be sure to track and insure the package on it's way back, in case the seller claims that the item was not received.


----------



## merel.gossipgirl

Hi Please authenticate this Dior I have bought some time ago.  I have come across these bags online that usually have an 08RU number but mine says 09RU. Theres also one stitch that's a little off.. I can't really smell any leather either but that might be just me. However it feels really sturdy and it has quite a high quality zipper.  Hope you could help. 

Style: Christian Dior Rasta Bowler Bag
Number: 09RU 0054


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

averagejoe said:


> Glad to hear that you can get a full refund. Be sure to track and insure the package on it's way back, in case the seller claims that the item was not received.


I did, and had it scanned at the post office with drop off receipt to me as proof.  Couldn't send it back fast enough!  Ugh!
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## averagejoe

merel.gossipgirl said:


> Hi Please authenticate this Dior I have bought some time ago.  I have come across these bags online that usually have an 08RU number but mine says 09RU. Theres also one stitch that's a little off.. I can't really smell any leather either but that might be just me. However it feels really sturdy and it has quite a high quality zipper.  Hope you could help.
> 
> Style: Christian Dior Rasta Bowler Bag
> Number: 09RU 0054
> View attachment 3944436
> View attachment 3944437
> View attachment 3944438
> View attachment 3944438
> View attachment 3944437
> View attachment 3944436
> View attachment 3944439
> View attachment 3944439
> View attachment 3944440
> View attachment 3944440
> View attachment 3944441
> View attachment 3944442
> View attachment 3944443


I believe this is authentic


----------



## merel.gossipgirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## archengsculp

Hello, please could you kindly authenticate this Dior Diorama? SS17, Powder Pink 

(Purchased from reputable Designer Exchange Manchester, but it would be nice to have an extra opinion ) 

Thank you so much!


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi there averagejoe! So I purchased a medium lady Dior with silver hardware from Dior in harrods and it arrived yesterday. However, it has same date code as the one you deemed fake so I was wondering do Dior bags have same date code or should they be different on each bag. Also, from owning an older model that got stolen, I recall date code being longer. Has there been a change in the date code format by Dior? I'm freaking out as I purchased it directly from Dior at Harrods over the phone. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## maviswavis

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting on here!
I was wondering if any of you would know if this vintage Lady Dior I found second-hand is authentic or simply a replica. It looks pretty good to me but then again I'm no expert (hence needing your help!!)
Let me know if there's any other areas of the bag you need to see.
Thanks!!


----------



## Monamonamona

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much !!


----------



## averagejoe

archengsculp said:


> Hello, please could you kindly authenticate this Dior Diorama? SS17, Powder Pink
> 
> (Purchased from reputable Designer Exchange Manchester, but it would be nice to have an extra opinion )
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3944943
> View attachment 3944944
> View attachment 3944942
> View attachment 3944945
> View attachment 3944946
> View attachment 3944947
> View attachment 3944948
> View attachment 3944950
> View attachment 3944949
> View attachment 3944951


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there averagejoe! So I purchased a medium lady Dior with silver hardware from Dior in harrods and it arrived yesterday. However, it has same date code as the one you deemed fake so I was wondering do Dior bags have same date code or should they be different on each bag. Also, from owning an older model that got stolen, I recall date code being longer. Has there been a change in the date code format by Dior? I'm freaking out as I purchased it directly from Dior at Harrods over the phone. Many thanks for your help.


Dior date codes are not unique. However, the date code format itself shouldn't have changed. 

If you purchased the bag directly from Harrods, then it should be authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

maviswavis said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time posting on here!
> I was wondering if any of you would know if this vintage Lady Dior I found second-hand is authentic or simply a replica. It looks pretty good to me but then again I'm no expert (hence needing your help!!)
> Let me know if there's any other areas of the bag you need to see.
> Thanks!!


I believe this is authentic, but I wouldn't consider this vintage as it is from 2006.


----------



## archengsculp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you!


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> Dior date codes are not unique. However, the date code format itself shouldn't have changed.
> 
> If you purchased the bag directly from Harrods, then it should be authentic.


Thanks, but the date code is ID 1107 rather than the longer ones I've seen before and it is made in France. Is that correct?

I definitely purchased from Harrods. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Thanks, but the date code is ID 1107 rather than the longer ones I've seen before and it is made in France. Is that correct?
> 
> I definitely purchased from Harrods. Thanks


That is a bit unusual, but if it is purchased from Harrods by you, then it is authentic. Do you mind posting a photo of the date code? I haven't seen that before.


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> That is a bit unusual, but if it is purchased from Harrods by you, then it is authentic. Do you mind posting a photo of the date code? I haven't seen that before.


Here are a few photos of it. If you want more I’d be happy to provide them. I have messaged the SA at Harrods about this. Maybe the other bag was authentic after all?


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Here are a few photos of it. If you want more I’d be happy to provide them. I have messaged the SA at Harrods about this. Maybe the other bag was authentic after all?


This looks identical to the other bag. Very strange. Please ask your SA to compare with other pieces. 

If this is indeed how they're making the new ones, then I made a mistake on the other one, but you can imagine why I have my doubts. I have never seen this before, and also, the logo on the interior tag looks a bit weird. The logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms looks fine, but the one inside looks weird to me.


----------



## maviswavis

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but I wouldn't consider this vintage as it is from 2006.


thanks so much for your assessment! it's very kind and selfless of you to authenticate people's items for free online, I think you are super generous! and the year of the bag is very interesting to know. thanks again


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> This looks identical to the other bag. Very strange. Please ask your SA to compare with other pieces.
> 
> If this is indeed how they're making the new ones, then I made a mistake on the other one, but you can imagine why I have my doubts. I have never seen this before, and also, the logo on the interior tag looks a bit weird. The logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms looks fine, but the one inside looks weird to me.


That's what I thought which is why I queried it. I text messaged the SA who served me and it's her day off today but she explained she's only worked for Dior for two years and thought this was fine, but will doublecheck with her manager who is more experienced and will call me tomorrow or I will go to Harrods tomorrow if I can. I will update you soon as I can. I'm thinking I should go and exchange for one with a different code in case I get issues in the future if I ever sell (not that I plan to), it's just weird that more than one bag would have the same short code.


----------



## anamda

Hello, if someone could please authenticate this Lady Dior for me please. I have bought that in a second hand shop a while ago and just realise it doesn’t have a date cote on tbe tag. Could it be a vintage one? If so, what year it should be? Thank you


----------



## anamda

Hi avaregejoe, if you could please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior. I bought that in a second hand shop a while ago and just realise it doesn’t have a date cote on the tag. Could it be a vintage one? If so, around what year it should be? Many thanks!


----------



## LJH316

Hi

Please can you authenticate this bag for me?

eBay item number 152552682401
Seller colmaster64
Link https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Chr...ine/152552682401?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Thank you so much for your help

Kind regards

Lucy


----------



## Dkattz

Hello, May you please authenticate this saddle bag?  Please let me know if more pics are needed and I can ask seller to post more  TIA  
Item name: Dior Ltd edition "victim" saddle bag 100% Auth
Seller :  pbedran
eBay item number: 112775638055
Direct link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Ltd-e...638055?hash=item1a41f3ac27:g:hsMAAOSwu6taagdZ


----------



## Neospecies

Hi,
Could you help authenticate this lady Dior bag?
Item name:  Christian Dior Lady Lotus Pink Shimmery
Seller:  rk4265
Ebay no:  292423455132
Direct link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## dioraddict15

dioraddict15 said:


> That's what I thought which is why I queried it. I text messaged the SA who served me and it's her day off today but she explained she's only worked for Dior for two years and thought this was fine, but will doublecheck with her manager who is more experienced and will call me tomorrow or I will go to Harrods tomorrow if I can. I will update you soon as I can. I'm thinking I should go and exchange for one with a different code in case I get issues in the future if I ever sell (not that I plan to), it's just weird that more than one bag would have the same short code.


Hi again, my SA contacted me this morning and said the date codes had indeed changed and sent the attached pic. I’m still going in to Harrods to double check with a manager. If this is the case then I was wondering is there any way  could remove my comments about the other seller as that’s unfair to her and I will message her to apologise. Thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## dioraddict15

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi again, my SA contacted me this morning and said the date codes had indeed changed and sent the attached pic. I’m still going in to Harrods to double check with a manager. If this is the case then I was wondering is there any way  could remove my comments about the other seller as that’s unfair to her and I will message her to apologise. Thanks


Hi Averagejoe, so I visited the manager at Harrods called Justina and she confirmed that Dior have changed their codes and the bags are now made in France. She showed me two and they had the exact same tags as mine. I’m used to LV and Chanel bags mostly and they always have different codes so I guess I’ve  learned something new. I feel really bad about the seller of the bag and will email her. I’m glad my bag is authentic.


----------



## Wonpen11

Please help. The seller lost all the paperwork. No dust bag, no receipt, no authenticity card. Please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior


----------



## LJH316

LJH316 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> eBay item number 152552682401
> Seller colmaster64
> Link https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Chr...ine/152552682401?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Lucy


Also please could you let me know what bag this is and around old is she? 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> That's what I thought which is why I queried it. I text messaged the SA who served me and it's her day off today but she explained she's only worked for Dior for two years and thought this was fine, but will doublecheck with her manager who is more experienced and will call me tomorrow or I will go to Harrods tomorrow if I can. I will update you soon as I can. I'm thinking I should go and exchange for one with a different code in case I get issues in the future if I ever sell (not that I plan to), it's just weird that more than one bag would have the same short code.


I would exchange it if I were you, especially for resale purposes. Even if the bag is authentic, this variation is quite dramatic.


----------



## averagejoe

LJH316 said:


> Also please could you let me know what bag this is and around old is she?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


I believe this is authentic. The bag is from 2007, and it's from the Dior Cannage line.


----------



## averagejoe

Wonpen11 said:


> Please help. The seller lost all the paperwork. No dust bag, no receipt, no authenticity card. Please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior


I believe this is authentic.

What a beauty!!! I love the finish on the leather!


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi Averagejoe, so I visited the manager at Harrods called Justina and she confirmed that Dior have changed their codes and the bags are now made in France. She showed me two and they had the exact same tags as mine. I’m used to LV and Chanel bags mostly and they always have different codes so I guess I’ve  learned something new. I feel really bad about the seller of the bag and will email her. I’m glad my bag is authentic.


Oh I should have read this message before replying to your older one.

It is still a bit strange. They really need to replace the interior logo stamp because it looks wonky on the new ones. Just look at how the D seems to sit away from the rest of the ior letters. The font also looks different from the one behind the leather circle behind the charms, as if two separate companies made these.


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi again, my SA contacted me this morning and said the date codes had indeed changed and sent the attached pic. I’m still going in to Harrods to double check with a manager. If this is the case then I was wondering is there any way  could remove my comments about the other seller as that’s unfair to her and I will message her to apologise. Thanks


I have removed them. I will investigate this further myself. I hope you understand why I said I believe the bag was fake. I've never seen this before. It's not appearing on the other Dior lines either, like none of the Maria Grazia Chiuri bags feature this.


----------



## averagejoe

Neospecies said:


> Hi,
> Could you help authenticate this lady Dior bag?
> Item name:  Christian Dior Lady Lotus Pink Shimmery
> Seller:  rk4265
> Ebay no:  292423455132
> Direct link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Lotus-Pink-Shimmery-4100-New-Champagne-Hardware/292423455132?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Hello, May you please authenticate this saddle bag?  Please let me know if more pics are needed and I can ask seller to post more  TIA
> Item name: Dior Ltd edition "victim" saddle bag 100% Auth
> Seller :  pbedran
> eBay item number: 112775638055
> Direct link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Ltd-e...638055?hash=item1a41f3ac27:g:hsMAAOSwu6taagdZ


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. As long as you receive the exact same bag, then you'll get an authentic Dior saddle.


----------



## averagejoe

anamda said:


> View attachment 3945993
> View attachment 3945996
> View attachment 3946002
> View attachment 3946005
> View attachment 3946007
> View attachment 3946014
> View attachment 3946025
> View attachment 3946027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi avaregejoe, if you could please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior. I bought that in a second hand shop a while ago and just realise it doesn’t have a date cote on the tag. Could it be a vintage one? If so, around what year it should be? Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Wonpen11

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> What a beauty!!! I love the finish on the leather!


Thank you so much for your help


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> What a beauty!!! I love the finish on the leather!


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> I would exchange it if I were you, especially for resale purposes. Even if the bag is authentic, this variation is quite dramatic.


I was going to buy they didn’t have any with different tags so I just keep that one.


----------



## dioraddict15

averagejoe said:


> I have removed them. I will investigate this further myself. I hope you understand why I said I believe the bag was fake. I've never seen this before. It's not appearing on the other Dior lines either, like none of the Maria Grazia Chiuri bags feature this.


Thank you. I completely understand and please do go into Dior and check out the newer lady Dior. Mine has silver hardware so not sure if it's the case with only the lady Dior bags, but the manager confirmed that is how they will look going forward. I'm not intending to part with mine anytime soon as I love the lady Dior - it's such a beautiful classic bag to me.


----------



## LJH316

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The bag is from 2007, and it's from the Dior Cannage line.


Thank you so much for your help, I really do appreciate it!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jmcruz00

Hi. Help authenticate please and ty. I’m new with Dior. 
Item name: vintage Christian Dior honeycomb monogram crossbody
Item number: 202202606410
Seller ID: minijeah
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Chris...606410?hash=item2f1436eb4a:g:qCgAAOSwI~taa9Bh

Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you. I completely understand and please do go into Dior and check out the newer lady Dior. Mine has silver hardware so not sure if it's the case with only the lady Dior bags, but the manager confirmed that is how they will look going forward. I'm not intending to part with mine anytime soon as I love the lady Dior - it's such a beautiful classic bag to me.


What is strange is that all the Maria Grazia Chiuri bags, MyLadyDior bags, and Diorama bags produced in 2017 do not have the same logo stamping and date code format.


----------



## averagejoe

jmcruz00 said:


> Hi. Help authenticate please and ty. I’m new with Dior.
> Item name: vintage Christian Dior honeycomb monogram crossbody
> Item number: 202202606410
> Seller ID: minijeah
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Chris...606410?hash=item2f1436eb4a:g:qCgAAOSwI~taa9Bh
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Neospecies

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## jmcruz00

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Anhthung25

Hi! can someone please authenticate this bag for me? thanks!
There is no authenticity card like dior bags usually have, so im questioning if its real..

thanks. below is the link
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Anhthung25 said:


> Hi! can someone please authenticate this bag for me? thanks!
> There is no authenticity card like dior bags usually have, so im questioning if its real..
> 
> thanks. below is the link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-MISS-DIOR-GRAY-PATENT-LEATHER-BAG-FLAP-LOCK-CLUTCH-WALLET-ON-CHAIN/232639369060?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Anhthung25

Thanks! So I can go ahead and buy?!


----------



## averagejoe

Anhthung25 said:


> Thanks! So I can go ahead and buy?!


That is entirely up to you.


----------



## SabinaZ

Hi! I was just wondering if a Lady Dior in this pattern was ever made, since the placing of the Cannage pattern looks a little different from most of the bags I’ve seen before.


----------



## cestlisa

Dear authenticators, could you please kindly have a look at this lady Dior for me? Thank you very much
Item name: mini lady dior without Strap/Chain
Item number: 132485611966
Seller ID: erik-hanso
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Mini-My-Lady-Bag-without-Strap-Chain/132485611966


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag ? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

SabinaZ said:


> Hi! I was just wondering if a Lady Dior in this pattern was ever made, since the placing of the Cannage pattern looks a little different from most of the bags I’ve seen before.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag ?
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please kindly have a look at this lady Dior for me? Thank you very much
> Item name: mini lady dior without Strap/Chain
> Item number: 132485611966
> Seller ID: erik-hanso
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Mini-My-Lady-Bag-without-Strap-Chain/132485611966


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help  Any chance you know what model is that and how much it may worth ?


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Thank you for your help  Any chance you know what model is that and how much it may worth ?


Sorry I do not know the name of this vintage piece. It's also not worth that much (probably selling for around $100 USD on some resale markets).


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I do not know the name of this vintage piece. It's also not worth that much (probably selling for around $100 USD on some resale markets).


Thank you very much


----------



## cestlisa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi Averagejoe, thanks a lot


----------



## SabinaZ

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


thanks！


----------



## Wonpen11

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> What a beauty!!! I love the finish on the leather!


Could you tell me what is the material of this bag? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Wonpen11 said:


> Could you tell me what is the material of this bag? Thanks


I'm not 100% sure, but it could be calfskin.


----------



## Wonpen11

averagejoe said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but it could be calfskin.


Thank you so much Do you know what the retail price? I did some searching but I can’t find any information


----------



## averagejoe

Wonpen11 said:


> Thank you so much Do you know what the retail price? I did some searching but I can’t find any information


The retail rice was the same as other Lady Dior bags of the time, which was around $1950USD. The prices of luxury bags really rose in the last 10 years.


----------



## Wonpen11

averagejoe said:


> The retail rice was the same as other Lady Dior bags of the time, which was around $1950USD. The prices of luxury bags really rose in the last 10 years.


Thank you so so much for your help I really appreciate it


----------



## Natalebeckles

Wonpen11 said:


> Thank you so so much for your help I really appreciate it





Wonpen11 said:


> Thank you so so much for your help I really appreciate it




Hello average joe, I am new to the site and have just boroughs a secondhand Dior bag and I want to know whether this is authentic, please could you let me know? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Natalebeckles said:


> Hello average joe, I am new to the site and have just boroughs a secondhand Dior bag and I want to know whether this is authentic, please could you let me know? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3951726
> View attachment 3951728
> View attachment 3951726
> View attachment 3951728
> View attachment 3951731
> View attachment 3951732
> View attachment 3951733
> View attachment 3951734
> View attachment 3951741
> View attachment 3951742
> View attachment 3951743


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Natalebeckles

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Great - thank you very much. The serial number is 2 digits + MA + 4 digits. Would that also lead you to think it’s authentic too?


----------



## averagejoe

Natalebeckles said:


> Great - thank you very much. The serial number is 2 digits + MA + 4 digits. Would that also lead you to think it’s authentic too?


I authenticated without the serial number in this case because the other details were convincing enough. The serial number sounds fine.


----------



## babybun0101

Hi can help me check is the bag is authentic ? Because it vintage bag.. it couldn’t come with the authentic card. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Natalebeckles

averagejoe said:


> I authenticated without the serial number in this case because the other details were convincing enough. The serial number sounds fine.


Great - thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate the time that you spent on this.


----------



## averagejoe

babybun0101 said:


> Hi can help me check is the bag is authentic ? Because it vintage bag.. it couldn’t come with the authentic card.
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## closetconfessions

Hi all - hope I am posting in the right thread. I was wondering - does Dior make bags with serial tags not stitched all the way around? Attaching a photo. Thanks for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

closetconfessions said:


> Hi all - hope I am posting in the right thread. I was wondering - does Dior make bags with serial tags not stitched all the way around? Attaching a photo. Thanks for your help.
> View attachment 3952421


Yes, Dior does, but this doesn't mean the bag you have posted is necessarily authentic. Please see post 1 for photo requirements if you wish to have your bag authenticated here.


----------



## cazzl

Hi averagejoe!

Could you please authenticate this bag for me 

The link is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...544709?hash=item2a9e2f9445:g:RlMAAOSwor1absUY

Thanks so much


----------



## missmilk

Hi averagejoe, could you please help me authenticate these slingbacks?








Thank you for your help!


----------



## Ustaci

Hello Dior lovers and Averagejoe!  I just bought this from a reputable online store, though they don’t check all items being sold. Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior? It’s a nude patent leather medium lady.  Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me
> 
> The link is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...544709?hash=item2a9e2f9445:g:RlMAAOSwor1absUY
> 
> Thanks so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

missmilk said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please help me authenticate these slingbacks?
> 
> View attachment 3953398
> View attachment 3953399
> View attachment 3953400
> View attachment 3953401
> View attachment 3953404
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 3953488
> View attachment 3953480
> View attachment 3953481
> View attachment 3953482
> View attachment 3953483
> View attachment 3953484
> View attachment 3953485
> View attachment 3953486
> View attachment 3953487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dior lovers and Averagejoe!  I just bought this from a reputable online store, though they don’t check all items being sold. Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior? It’s a nude patent leather medium lady.  Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Big thank you in advance!
Title: Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag
Seller:  christianab    
https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Saddle-bag-5a689d5d36b9de6394993b11


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Big thank you in advance!
> Title: Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag
> Seller:  christianab
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Saddle-bag-5a689d5d36b9de6394993b11


I believe this is authentic. The charms are missing at the front.


----------



## Ustaci

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, averagejoe!


----------



## missmilk

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The charms are missing at the front.


Thank you! And thank you for pointing that out. I own two and should have noticed!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ferskja

Item name: Black Leather Accented Diorissimo Shoulder Baguette
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-baguette-black-21092323/
Wondering if this is authentic, please and thank you! I would also like to know if this is a vintage piece since the price is so low.


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi Averagejoe could you please authenticate this bag and especially the wallet sold with it, thank you in advance 
Item: Sac "Christian DIOR" Blanc + Portefeuille assorti 
Seller: francoisetbenoit
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Christian-DIOR-Blanc-Portefeuille-assorti-Etat/401484235788/


----------



## averagejoe

Ferskja said:


> Item name: Black Leather Accented Diorissimo Shoulder Baguette
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dior-baguette-black-21092323/
> Wondering if this is authentic, please and thank you! I would also like to know if this is a vintage piece since the price is so low.


Missing photo of the front of the interior tag. And no, this is not a vintage piece. It is from 2005.


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi Averagejoe could you please authenticate this bag and especially the wallet sold with it, thank you in advance
> Item: Sac "Christian DIOR" Blanc + Portefeuille assorti
> Seller: francoisetbenoit
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Christian-DIOR-Blanc-Portefeuille-assorti-Etat/401484235788/


I believe both pieces in the auction are authentic


----------



## Houdhoud

Thank you very much


----------



## chistmas07

Hi Average Joe,
Would you please authenticate these bag.  Thank you
Name:  mini lady Dior 
Seller: veeedub https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173008801026

Name:Christian Dior Purse Bag Leather Diorama 
Seller: veeedub 
direct link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173008811122


----------



## Bonosbabe

Hello everyone:
Can someone please help me to determine what year this purse was made in? I was also wondering why the heat stamp is not gold or silver?


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> Would you please authenticate these bag.  Thank you
> Name:  mini lady Dior
> Seller: veeedub https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173008801026
> 
> Name:Christian Dior Purse Bag Leather Diorama
> Seller: veeedub
> direct link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173008811122


May I ask why you asked to authenticate two bags that were listed almost 2 months ago? I'm just curious because we usually authenticate recent listings.


----------



## averagejoe

Bonosbabe said:


> Hello everyone:
> Can someone please help me to determine what year this purse was made in? I was also wondering why the heat stamp is not gold or silver?
> 
> View attachment 3955132
> View attachment 3955133


This is made in 2002. Not all date codes are hot-stamped.


----------



## Ferskja

averagejoe said:


> Missing photo of the front of the interior tag. And no, this is not a vintage piece. It is from 2005.


Sorry, totally forgot! I asked the seller to list more photos and she did. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Ferskja said:


> Sorry, totally forgot! I asked the seller to list more photos and she did. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Bonosbabe

averagejoe said:


> This is made in 2002. Not all date codes are hot-stamped.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mypursee

Hello everyone! 
I’m looking to buy this diorama in a few days but need help with authentication. I know the photos are not all great but this is all I could get from the seller.


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I’m looking to buy this diorama in a few days but need help with authentication. I know the photos are not all great but this is all I could get from the seller.


Also, im not sure what size the bag is. Seems like medium and small dioramas have very similar interior features. Thanks!


----------



## azhu

Can someone please help me authenticate?

Item name: Diorama Bag in Silver Tone
Item number: 253402023096
Seller ID: l-l8089
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2534020...97&_trkparms=gh1g=I253402023096.N34.S2.R3.TR8


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## azhu

Could someone also please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Lady Dior
Item Number: 152891000613
Seller ID: fuchi0471
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MY-LADY...000613?hash=item2399038725:g:BWEAAOSw8RZac~f6


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hello everyone!
> I’m looking to buy this diorama in a few days but need help with authentication. I know the photos are not all great but this is all I could get from the seller.





Mypursee said:


> Also, im not sure what size the bag is. Seems like medium and small dioramas have very similar interior features. Thanks!


The pictures are of at least two different bags, and I believe at least one of them is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate?
> 
> Item name: Diorama Bag in Silver Tone
> Item number: 253402023096
> Seller ID: l-l8089
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253402023096?_trksid=p2380057.m570.l5997&_trkparms=gh1g=I253402023096.N34.S2.R3.TR8


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Could someone also please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Lady Dior
> Item Number: 152891000613
> Seller ID: fuchi0471
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MY-LADY...000613?hash=item2399038725:g:BWEAAOSw8RZac~f6


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mypursee

averagejoe said:


> The pictures are of at least two different bags, and I believe at least one of them is fake.



What is your opinion on the bag taken in daylight resolution? Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## azhu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks very much averagejoe. Are you able to please let me know what the tell tale signs were?


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> What is your opinion on the bag taken in daylight resolution? Thank you averagejoe!


I do not know which one you are referring to in particular. If you want one of them authenticated, then the listing must be provided in this case.


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Thanks very much averagejoe. Are you able to please let me know what the tell tale signs were?


Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum, as we do not want to provide tips to counterfeiters who may be reading this thread.


----------



## azhu

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum, as we do not want to provide tips to counterfeiters who may be reading this thread.


I understand, thank you  I'm grateful I am out bid on these bags now!!


----------



## Indianprincess

Could someone kindly tell me if this is authentic or fake please. I recently bought this and have a horrible feeling it may not be genuine.


----------



## averagejoe

Indianprincess said:


> Could someone kindly tell me if this is authentic or fake please. I recently bought this and have a horrible feeling it may not be genuine.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## katecee94

Item name: Authentic As new DIOR Diorama Bag in Black studded Lambskin
Item number: 192448578007
Seller ID: justdoneitt
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...578007?hash=item2cced441d7:g:booAAOSw8H1aeTn-
Comments: Hey Average Joe, is there any chance for you to authenticate the above item for me! Thank you!


----------



## bbblueee

Hi everyone, 
Please authenticate this bag for me. I'm new to this forum. I was re-gifted this and have never owned a Dior. I believe this is a large Lady Dior. My biggest problem with this purse is that the structure is very rigid (gifter never used it) and so difficult to put things in and take out. Is that normal for Lady Diors or is there something wrong with this bag?
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bbblueee said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please authenticate this bag for me. I'm new to this forum. I was re-gifted this and have never owned a Dior. I believe this is a large Lady Dior. My biggest problem with this purse is that the structure is very rigid (gifter never used it) and so difficult to put things in and take out. Is that normal for Lady Diors or is there something wrong with this bag?
> Thank you!


It's supposed to be rigid when the bag is new. The opening will soften over time. 

There's nothing wrong with your bag from the pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

katecee94 said:


> Item name: Authentic As new DIOR Diorama Bag in Black studded Lambskin
> Item number: 192448578007
> Seller ID: justdoneitt
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...578007?hash=item2cced441d7:g:booAAOSw8H1aeTn-
> Comments: Hey Average Joe, is there any chance for you to authenticate the above item for me! Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bbblueee

averagejoe said:


> It's supposed to be rigid when the bag is new. The opening will soften over time.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with your bag from the pictures.


Thank you so much for the quick reply! I’m just completely baffled that someone would receive a Dior as a gift, not want it, and then re-gift it to someone else (me, I’m very grateful, as this is a very generous gift regardless). I will try my best to take care of this treasure. Thanks again


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Is this authentic from Vestiaire Collective?  Someone in the comments seems to be implying it is fake.  Seller has a bunch of Dior listed.  Thanks in advance.
Item name: Pink lady dior bag
Item number: 5026263
Seller ID: ELITEFASHIONUS
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5026263.shtml


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Could someone take a look at this cute mini saddle bag, have the regular saddle but want a little sister for it


----------



## averagejoe

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Is this authentic from Vestiaire Collective?  Someone in the comments seems to be implying it is fake.  Seller has a bunch of Dior listed.  Thanks in advance.
> Item name: Pink lady dior bag
> Item number: 5026263
> Seller ID: ELITEFASHIONUS
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5026263.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Could someone take a look at this cute mini saddle bag, have the regular saddle but want a little sister for it


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you


----------



## IlB101

Can you please give your thoughts on authenticity - many thanks. Apologies for any inconvenience


----------



## rediska

Dear averagejoe,
I am still on a hunt for a soft shopping tote.  One just crossed my radar and I would love it if you give me your opinion on its authenticity.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263472068711?ul_noapp=true
Ebay item number: 263472068711
Seller: luxe.it.fwd


----------



## averagejoe

IlB101 said:


> Can you please give your thoughts on authenticity - many thanks. Apologies for any inconvenience


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rediska said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> I am still on a hunt for a soft shopping tote.  One just crossed my radar and I would love it if you give me your opinion on its authenticity.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263472068711?ul_noapp=true
> Ebay item number: 263472068711
> Seller: luxe.it.fwd


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## IlB101

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much.


----------



## ziva

Hi everyone!
I recently fell in love with the new Dior bags and i found one i really like from a re-seller website. Since this would be my first Dior purchase ever, i am not very familiar the details and even more so with the new bags, since they are different than the classic Lady Dior. I went to a few stores but none of them had this particular color/style combination. I would really, really appreciate it if someone could give me an opinion on this bag and if it looks "safe" to purchase.
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

ziva said:


> Hi everyone!
> I recently fell in love with the new Dior bags and i found one i really like from a re-seller website. Since this would be my first Dior purchase ever, i am not very familiar the details and even more so with the new bags, since they are different than the classic Lady Dior. I went to a few stores but none of them had this particular color/style combination. I would really, really appreciate it if someone could give me an opinion on this bag and if it looks "safe" to purchase.
> Thank you!


There are not enough photos to authenticate with. Please go to page 1 of this thread to see the photo requirements. 

This style does exist, but that doesn't mean the bag that you posted is necessarily authentic.


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

Dear Authenticators,


Please assist to advise on the authenticity of this handbag that i have won in an auction, it is not in my posession at the moment. All details below are from seller’s listing.


Thank you in advance.


Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior MM sise Cannage Hand Bag Black 8A090250r

Item number: 202203978446

Seller ID: yotao85

Direct URL link:


https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Auth-Ch...Black-8A090250r-/202203978446?redirect=mobile


----------



## averagejoe

bLacK_cLoveR said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> 
> Please assist to advise on the authenticity of this handbag that i have won in an auction, it is not in my posession at the moment. All details below are from seller’s listing.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior MM sise Cannage Hand Bag Black 8A090250r
> 
> Item number: 202203978446
> 
> Seller ID: yotao85
> 
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Auth-Ch...Black-8A090250r-/202203978446?redirect=mobile


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear authenticators. I came across one bag on eBay and the seller has stated "N
*O BOX OR CARD UNFORTUNATELY AS IT WAS FROM A SAMPLE SALE. 
IT DOES NOT HAVE A SERIAL NUMBER STAMPED AS IT WAS A SAMPLE COLOUR BUT IT IS GENUINE.* " It is a pink lady dior, but i haven't heard of them being with no identity number for being a sample.. What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

Gravitsap said:


> Dear authenticators. I came across one bag on eBay and the seller has stated "N
> *O BOX OR CARD UNFORTUNATELY AS IT WAS FROM A SAMPLE SALE.
> IT DOES NOT HAVE A SERIAL NUMBER STAMPED AS IT WAS A SAMPLE COLOUR BUT IT IS GENUINE.* " It is a pink lady dior, but i haven't heard of them being with no identity number for being a sample.. What do you think?


Pictures are needed, because there are sometimes samples, but there are identifiers for samples too.


----------



## j3nhuy

Item name lady dior medium 
Item number 323053277677
Seller ID mart.trau
Direct URL link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323053277677


Hi averagejoe , could you help me authenticate this bag please ? Thank you so much !


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Goodmorning averagejoe. Thank you for your quick response and advice.


----------



## averagejoe

j3nhuy said:


> Item name lady dior medium
> Item number 323053277677
> Seller ID mart.trau
> Direct URL link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323053277677
> 
> 
> Hi averagejoe , could you help me authenticate this bag please ? Thank you so much !


Can you please request a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms? Thanks.


----------



## syahida91

Dear authenticator, may u please authenticate this lady dior medium please.. your kindness will help me a lot..


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Hi Average Joe, this is now my second attempt to get an authentic metallic medium diorama bag in microcannage; if this one is a dud too then I will just have to go to the boutique for full pop.  This one looks much better than the last and has passed Vestiaire Collective's authenticity check--hoping you could give a second opinion?  Thanks for your kind assistance.

Was purchased from this seller: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3304279.shtml
Original listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-5191299.shtml

Pics of bag I received:


----------



## chyx3yoo

Hi Averagejoe, not sure if you also look at sunglasses, but if you do could you please look at this item and let me know if it is authentic?

Thanks!!

Item name: Diorama Mini Rose Gold
Item number: S8R0J
Seller ID: fashion2525
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Diorama-Mini-S8R0J-Rose-Gold-New-Authentic-Sunglasses-54mm-w-Box/222806040073?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jusinit

Hi MOD, 
Can you please authenticate this Mini Lady Dior for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## sweetpotatoto

Hello Authenticators, I asked for an authentication for a Lady Dior a few weeks ago but I ended up purchasing a different bag. Can you please let me know if this one is authentic as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## syahida91

Hy authenticators, please help me out with this as well.. thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

sweetpotatoto said:


> Hello Authenticators, I asked for an authentication for a Lady Dior a few weeks ago but I ended up purchasing a different bag. Can you please let me know if this one is authentic as well? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3965658
> View attachment 3965657
> View attachment 3965659
> View attachment 3965660
> View attachment 3965661
> View attachment 3965662
> View attachment 3965663
> View attachment 3965664


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

syahida91 said:


> Hy authenticators, please help me out with this as well.. thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jusinit said:


> Hi MOD,
> Can you please authenticate this Mini Lady Dior for me? Thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chyx3yoo said:


> Hi Averagejoe, not sure if you also look at sunglasses, but if you do could you please look at this item and let me know if it is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Diorama Mini Rose Gold
> Item number: S8R0J
> Seller ID: fashion2525
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Diorama-Mini-S8R0J-Rose-Gold-New-Authentic-Sunglasses-54mm-w-Box/222806040073?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Hi Average Joe, this is now my second attempt to get an authentic metallic medium diorama bag in microcannage; if this one is a dud too then I will just have to go to the boutique for full pop.  This one looks much better than the last and has passed Vestiaire Collective's authenticity check--hoping you could give a second opinion?  Thanks for your kind assistance.
> 
> Was purchased from this seller: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3304279.shtml
> Original listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-5191299.shtml
> 
> Pics of bag I received:
> View attachment 3965002
> View attachment 3965003
> View attachment 3965004
> View attachment 3965005
> View attachment 3965006
> View attachment 3965007
> View attachment 3965008


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

syahida91 said:


> Dear authenticator, may u please authenticate this lady dior medium please.. your kindness will help me a lot..


Picture of the front of the interior tag shows a wrinkled version of the logo. Please request a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms to show the other logo.


----------



## IrishCleo

Hello...can you please authenticate my mom's old wallet.It's old and she can remember where did it came come.Thanks po in advance


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## xmaac

Interested in this diorama, thoughts? 
Thank you !


----------



## averagejoe

IrishCleo said:


> Hello...can you please authenticate my mom's old wallet.It's old and she can remember where did it came come.Thanks po in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

xmaac said:


> Interested in this diorama, thoughts?
> Thank you !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jusinit

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!!


----------



## syahida91

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Tq very much MOD!


----------



## xmaac

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you (:


----------



## IrishCleo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## syahida91

Hy authenticator, please help me again... the other lady dior in black lambskin that i already asked for ur expertation backthen, has been sold, so i survey another one.. please authenticate this...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

syahida91 said:


> Hy authenticator, please help me again... the other lady dior in black lambskin that i already asked for ur expertation backthen, has been sold, so i survey another one.. please authenticate this...
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jinnylala

Hi, hope you are well.
Could you help me with authentication for this bag?

Thank you so much in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior Mat Leather Large Bag
Item number: 332550601224
Seller ID: eduard.barkho 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-Mat-Leather-Large-Bag-New-100-authentic/332550601224


----------



## IlB101

IlB101 said:


> Thanks so much.


 Hi, I landed up buying it taking your opinion on it. Thank you so much - waiting to have it in person!!

Would you know what leather it is? It looks metallic finished somehow but was advertised as black. Also advice how to care for it will be valued. Resending the pictures so it's easy for you.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

IlB101 said:


> Hi, I landed up buying it taking your opinion on it. Thank you so much - waiting to have it in person!!
> 
> Would you know what leather it is? It looks metallic finished somehow but was advertised as black. Also advice how to care for it will be valued. Resending the pictures so it's easy for you.


Looks like sueded goatskin with a metallic finish to me. As with any sueded finishes, the surface of the leather has been buffed/sanded down to create the effect, so avoid contact with water as the leather is more susceptible to water damage. If it gets wet, dry it immediately with a soft neutral-colour cloth. Cleaning creams can also damage this leather and make it look greasy/spotty.


----------



## IlB101

averagejoe said:


> Looks like sueded goatskin with a metallic finish to me. As with any sueded finishes, the surface of the leather has been buffed/sanded down to create the effect, so avoid contact with water as the leather is more susceptible to water damage. If it gets wet, dry it immediately with a soft neutral-colour cloth. Cleaning creams can also damage this leather and make it look greasy/spotty.


Thanks! Do you know the exact name of leather that I am looking for to find it on internet? Is it called nubuck? Or grained calfskin?


----------



## averagejoe

IlB101 said:


> Thanks! Do you know the exact name of leather that I am looking for to find it on internet? Is it called nubuck? Or grained calfskin?


It could be called _sueded goatskin_ if it is goatskin, or _metallic nubuck_ if it is nubuck. Not sure which leather this is exactly.


----------



## syahida91

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Tq  very much average joe!


----------



## victoria2407

Hi,
Could you help me with authentication for this scarf?
Thanks


----------



## victoria2407

more


----------



## victoria2407

more


----------



## averagejoe

victoria2407 said:


> more


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## sweetpotatoto

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you !!


----------



## Inlovelove

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

Inlovelove said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic?


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Inlovelove

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


I am sorry, I did read them and thought this was ok, but I see now I failed to provide plenty of photos. Will request from seller.


----------



## jinnylala

Hi, hope you are well!
Having my eyes on Lady Dior large size for awhile. Never bought lady dior before and never bought from ebay before. 
Could you please help me with authentication for this bag?
Thank you so much in advance! 

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag
Item number: 162899258675
Seller ID: cosy360
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Handbag/162899258675


----------



## poppe

Hello

I have a DIOR bag, which i think is from the 80's (please see the photos attached).
It is in good condition, and there is only a little wear to be seen.

I have tried to find what is this models name, and a price i could ask for if i sell it.
I think it is authentic, but i am not sure. I am not an expert in these matters.

I was able to find similar style from here:

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...eather-clutch-ghw-circa-1980s/id-v_1292303/#0

But my bag is more of a shoulder bag, not a clutch like in that link.

Can you help?








Thank you!


----------



## AftonAfterAFashion

poppe said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a DIOR bag, which i think is from the 80's (please see the photos attached).
> It is in good condition, and there is only a little wear to be seen.
> 
> I have tried to find what is this models name, and a price i could ask for if i sell it.
> I think it is authentic, but i am not sure. I am not an expert in these matters.
> 
> I was able to find similar style from here:
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...eather-clutch-ghw-circa-1980s/id-v_1292303/#0
> 
> But my bag is more of a shoulder bag, not a clutch like in that link.
> 
> Can you help?
> View attachment 3970760
> View attachment 3970762
> View attachment 3970764
> View attachment 3970765
> View attachment 3970766
> View attachment 3970767
> View attachment 3970768
> 
> Thank you!



I’m new here but I’ve lurked for a long time and have been collecting Dior bags since the early 2000s. If I’m not supposed to answer people on this thread please let me know Joe.

Just wanted to say that I have this exact bag in white and it is a real vintage Dior.  Mine was my grandmother’s from the 80s. I love mine but it is not nearly as mint as your appears to be. I hope you enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ElleChanel178

Hi Authenticators, 

Do you mind authenticating the below bag? The authenticity card is really throwing me off.

Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Item name: Christian Dior - 100% authentic Dior - Mini Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag Gold 
Item number: 273055931759
Seller ID: super_kart
Direct URL link: http://r.ebay.com/wdK0wR


----------



## averagejoe

jinnylala said:


> Hi, hope you are well!
> Having my eyes on Lady Dior large size for awhile. Never bought lady dior before and never bought from ebay before.
> Could you please help me with authentication for this bag?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag
> Item number: 162899258675
> Seller ID: cosy360
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Handbag/162899258675


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ElleChanel178 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Do you mind authenticating the below bag? The authenticity card is really throwing me off.
> 
> Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior - 100% authentic Dior - Mini Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag Gold
> Item number: 273055931759
> Seller ID: super_kart
> Direct URL link: http://r.ebay.com/wdK0wR


I believe this is authentic


----------



## victoria2407

Hi,
Please, tell me if this is authentic?

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/579...a_search_query=scarf dior&ref=sr_gallery-1-19


----------



## averagejoe

victoria2407 said:


> more





victoria2407 said:


> Hi,
> Please, tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/579454378/christian-dior-scarf-vintage-silk-scarf?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=scarf dior&ref=sr_gallery-1-19


I believe this is authentic


----------



## victoria2407

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## sophieo

Bought this at a second hand store a few years ago. I don't know any information about it sorry. Could someone tell me if it's authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

sophieo said:


> Bought this at a second hand store a few years ago. I don't know any information about it sorry. Could someone tell me if it's authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3973129
> View attachment 3973132
> View attachment 3973133
> View attachment 3973136
> View attachment 3973137
> View attachment 3973148
> View attachment 3973150
> View attachment 3973154
> View attachment 3973155


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sophieo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks!! Is there any chance you know any info about the bag? I've been looking but can't seem to find anything about it.


----------



## pebbledshore

Unfortunately I'm concerned this ebay bag is fake. I'd be grateful for your opinion.
In particular I'm concerned that the serial number MA-0033 doesn't match the usual eight digit format. Could this be due to the item being vintage?

Item name:Christian Dior Lady Dior
Item number: MA-0033
Seller ID:steven-japan2525
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

pebbledshore said:


> Unfortunately I'm concerned this ebay bag is fake. I'd be grateful for your opinion.
> In particular I'm concerned that the serial number MA-0033 doesn't match the usual eight digit format. Could this be due to the item being vintage?
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Lady Dior
> Item number: MA-0033
> Seller ID:steven-japan2525
> Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Cannage-2Way-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Good-39655/142694965564?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic. This bag is from over a decade ago so the serial number will be a bit different.


----------



## averagejoe

sophieo said:


> Thanks!! Is there any chance you know any info about the bag? I've been looking but can't seem to find anything about it.


Sorry I don't know much about this style.


----------



## KaterynaKK

Hi

Please help me to identify if this Dior Bag authentic or not

I have doubts that it’s authentic


----------



## sinny1

Hi everyone,

Can you please help me authenticate this purse? 

TIA!


----------



## Leewei

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please.

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Nylon Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
Online Reseller: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-vintage-nylon-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-229635

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

KaterynaKK said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me to identify if this Dior Bag authentic or not
> 
> I have doubts that it’s authentic


Picture of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

sinny1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this purse?
> 
> TIA!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Leewei said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please.
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Nylon Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
> Online Reseller: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-vintage-nylon-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-229635
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Leewei

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## dolphin0518

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please.

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Diorama Wallet on Chain Cannage Embossed Calfskin
Online Reseller: Trendlee
Direct URL link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...on-chain-cannage-embossed-calfskin73211564993

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

dolphin0518 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please.
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Diorama Wallet on Chain Cannage Embossed Calfskin
> Online Reseller: Trendlee
> Direct URL link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...on-chain-cannage-embossed-calfskin73211564993
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Fionaa

Hi

Please help me to identify if this Dior Vest authentic or not.
I only have these pictures. Thanks 

http://ibb.co/jnNACc
http://ibb.co/gzmyyH
http://ibb.co/hF9JyH
http://ibb.co/iSvrJH
http://ibb.co/c1CoyH


----------



## rachellouise14

This bag landed in my lap for free so I am trying to figure out if it is authentic, but I’m almost positive that it’s fake. I can see screws in the CD on the strap, the inside tag only says “Christian Dior” on the front and “MADE IN ITALY” and “MA-1062” on the back. There is nothing about “Paris”. 

Help!!


----------



## brabus18

Hi, Can you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please.


----------



## angieangiesh

Hi all

I have two Dior earrings Inwas looking at, are they authentic? Thank you 

Item name: Dior Tribal earrings 
Item number: 132511221571
Seller ID: clarden0208
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132511221571

Item name: Dior Tribal earrings
Item number: 112814760287
Seller ID: minnie1479
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112814760287


----------



## averagejoe

angieangiesh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have two Dior earrings Inwas looking at, are they authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item name: Dior Tribal earrings
> Item number: 132511221571
> Seller ID: clarden0208
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132511221571
> 
> Item name: Dior Tribal earrings
> Item number: 112814760287
> Seller ID: minnie1479
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112814760287


They both look fine to me. These don't have a lot of details to authenticate with, so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Mypursee

Hi averagejoe,
I would appreciate if you can authenticate this mini lady Dior for me. These were all the photos available.

Thank you!


----------



## syahida91

Hy average joe.. once again, pls help me out.. i already requested for the heat stamp behind the charms but the seller said, she can't take pic because its not with her.. 
Plss help me.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Fionaa

Hi

Please help me to identify if this Dior Vest authentic or not.
I only have these pictures. Thanks 

Item name: Dior Vest (Christian Dior-PRSLUK-original)
Online reseller name: stefan080883
Direct URL link: https://www.limundo.com/kupovina/Odeca/Zenska-odeca/Prsluci/Christian-Dior-PRSLUK-original/63865765

http://ibb.co/jnNACc
http://ibb.co/gzmyyH
http://ibb.co/hF9JyH
http://ibb.co/iSvrJH
http://ibb.co/c1CoyH


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> I would appreciate if you can authenticate this mini lady Dior for me. These were all the photos available.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3977444
> View attachment 3977445
> View attachment 3977447
> View attachment 3977448
> View attachment 3977449


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mypursee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



I had a feeling because of the serial tab.. thank you averagejoe you are much appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

syahida91 said:


> Hy average joe.. once again, pls help me out.. i already requested for the heat stamp behind the charms but the seller said, she can't take pic because its not with her..
> Plss help me.. thanks in advance..


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Fionaa said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me to identify if this Dior Vest authentic or not.
> I only have these pictures. Thanks
> 
> Item name: Dior Vest (Christian Dior-PRSLUK-original)
> Online reseller name: stefan080883
> Direct URL link: https://www.limundo.com/kupovina/Odeca/Zenska-odeca/Prsluci/Christian-Dior-PRSLUK-original/63865765
> 
> http://ibb.co/jnNACc
> http://ibb.co/gzmyyH
> http://ibb.co/hF9JyH
> http://ibb.co/iSvrJH
> http://ibb.co/c1CoyH


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mypursee

Hi averagejoe I would appreciate if you can authenticate this lady dior bag for me. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hi averagejoe I would appreciate if you can authenticate this lady dior bag for me. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3978287
> View attachment 3978288
> View attachment 3978289
> View attachment 3978290
> View attachment 3978291
> View attachment 3978292
> View attachment 3978293
> View attachment 3978294


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mypursee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, can you tell what production year this was made in?


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Thank you so much, can you tell what production year this was made in?


2004


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item name: Dior Trotter Clutch
Item number: 312020842068
Seller ID: napervilletrader
Direct URL Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Fionaa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

CharmyPoo said:


> Item name: Dior Trotter Clutch
> Item number: 312020842068
> Seller ID: napervilletrader
> Direct URL Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Trotter-Pattern-Pink-White-Long-Wallet-Clutch-Lovely/312020842068?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3979057
> 
> View attachment 3979061
> 
> View attachment 3979068
> 
> View attachment 3979072
> 
> View attachment 3979073
> 
> View attachment 3979074
> 
> View attachment 3979075
> 
> View attachment 3979076
> 
> View attachment 3979077


I believe this is authentic, and it's not part of the "Trotter" collection. It belongs to the "D'Trick" collection.


----------



## Kevin Bishop

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


I know this is an old post but someone very well off gave my wife a Dior that has very shiny leather that has this same serial number as the person that posted here.  194-BM-1007  Could one be real and one be fake or are they most likely both fake?  Mine too, like the picture posted, has the "D" in Dior in the wrong order on the charms lol.  So it's ROID  =)


----------



## averagejoe

Kevin Bishop said:


> I know this is an old post but someone very well off gave my wife a Dior that has very shiny leather that has this same serial number as the person that posted here.  194-BM-1007  Could one be real and one be fake or are they most likely both fake?  Mine too, like the picture posted, has the "D" in Dior in the wrong order on the charms lol.  So it's ROID  =)


Please post pictures of the bag here following the format outlined in the second post of this thread (page 1). We cannot authenticate with just a serial code as Dior serial numbers are not unique.


----------



## CharmyPoo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it's not part of the "Trotter" collection. It belongs to the "D'Trick" collection.



Thank you so much for your help and education.


----------



## janetpurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you so much for your help and education.





Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without



Hi, I just bought a lady bag last week. Everything is good except the heat stamp which is not clear. Please help me to authenticate this Dior lady bag . Thank you so much


----------



## Rurusha

Hi Dior expert, could you help me authenticate this handbag?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Magnifique01

***PLEASE HELP ATHUNTICATE THIS DIOR HANDBAG
Item name
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 : lady Dior large handbag patent
Online reseller name: chance713
Direct URL link:


----------



## AndyM2002

Hello, 
can you please help me authenticate this purse? looking to get for my wife, but afraid it may not be real.

Item name: Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather hand bag Lady Dior bag
Item number:  232678658524
Seller ID: lalambaz
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232678658524?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kakani

Hello Lovely, 
Would you please help me authenticate this bag? much appreciated!!

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Cannage White Leather Silver Hardwr Shoulder Small Bag
Item number: 263522393969
Seller ID: rosequality
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263522393969?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## syahida91

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic.


Tq so much!


----------



## katecee94

Item name: Authentic My Lady Dior Bag by Christian Dior in Powder Pink
Item number: 323103917613
Seller ID: carymary3 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...917613?hash=item4b3a7e862d:g:xqgAAOSw30NalTXI

Hey Average Joe could i get your opinion on this lady dior bag please? Thank you !


----------



## annie1401

hi could u help me authentic this code pls 
01-MA-1101


----------



## averagejoe

janetpurse said:


> Hi, I just bought a lady bag last week. Everything is good except the heat stamp which is not clear. Please help me to authenticate this Dior lady bag . Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rurusha said:


> Hi Dior expert, could you help me authenticate this handbag?


Picture of chain links and the back of the lock are required.

And please do not post your request more than once. It crowds up this thread and makes it easier to miss other posts. We will get to your request when we have time. Posting repeatedly sends the impression that you are rushing us.


----------



## averagejoe

Magnifique01 said:


> View attachment 3981987
> View attachment 3981987
> View attachment 3981989
> View attachment 3981997
> View attachment 3981996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***PLEASE HELP ATHUNTICATE THIS DIOR HANDBAG
> Item name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981993
> View attachment 3981994
> View attachment 3981995
> View attachment 3981998
> View attachment 3981991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : lady Dior large handbag patent
> Online reseller name: chance713
> Direct URL link:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

AndyM2002 said:


> Hello,
> can you please help me authenticate this purse? looking to get for my wife, but afraid it may not be real.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather hand bag Lady Dior bag
> Item number:  232678658524
> Seller ID: lalambaz
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232678658524?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 3982316
> View attachment 3982317
> View attachment 3982318
> View attachment 3982319
> View attachment 3982320
> View attachment 3982321
> View attachment 3982322
> View attachment 3982323
> View attachment 3982324


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kakani said:


> Hello Lovely,
> Would you please help me authenticate this bag? much appreciated!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Cannage White Leather Silver Hardwr Shoulder Small Bag
> Item number: 263522393969
> Seller ID: rosequality
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/263522393969?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

katecee94 said:


> Item name: Authentic My Lady Dior Bag by Christian Dior in Powder Pink
> Item number: 323103917613
> Seller ID: carymary3
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...917613?hash=item4b3a7e862d:g:xqgAAOSw30NalTXI
> 
> Hey Average Joe could i get your opinion on this lady dior bag please? Thank you !


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

annie1401 said:


> hi could u help me authentic this code pls
> 01-MA-1101


We cannot authenticate with just a code. Lots of pictures are required.


----------



## annie1401

this is my pic


averagejoe said:


> We cannot authenticate with just a code. Lots of pictures are required.


from this link pls
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5104187.shtml


----------



## abril_gza

Hi
Can someone please help me authenticate this Saddle bag?






Thank you!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## abril_gza

@averagejoe could you help me out with my post above?
I see that you are the expert here 

Item name: Saddle bag
Direct URL link: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-609760133-bolsa-christian-dior-_JM#


----------



## Uliana142

Hello
Could you please help to authenticate this bag
Item name lady dior large python bag
Seller id not available 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Uliana142

Uliana142 said:


> Hello
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag
> Item name lady dior large python bag
> Seller id not available
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## ziva

Hi,
Thank you for your first response. Now I were able to take more photos of it. I hope this is helpful but in any case, I can take further pictures. 
Lady Dior Medium


----------



## averagejoe

annie1401 said:


> View attachment 3984128
> 
> this is my pic
> 
> from this link pls
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5104187.shtml


I checked the link and still not enough pictures are present. Close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back), as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

ziva said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your first response. Now I were able to take more photos of it. I hope this is helpful but in any case, I can take further pictures.
> Lady Dior Medium


I believe this is authentic. What is the thing below on of the bottom metallic feet? Is it just a sticker that used to cover the metallic feet?


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Hello
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag
> Item name lady dior large python bag
> Seller id not available
> Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic. And what a beautiful colour!


----------



## averagejoe

abril_gza said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Saddle bag?
> View attachment 3984286
> View attachment 3984287
> View attachment 3984288
> View attachment 3984289
> View attachment 3984290
> 
> Thank you!!





abril_gza said:


> @averagejoe could you help me out with my post above?
> I see that you are the expert here
> 
> Item name: Saddle bag
> Direct URL link: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-609760133-bolsa-christian-dior-_JM#


The link you provided is not for the same bag.

I believe the Saddle bag in the pictures you shared here is authentic.


----------



## annie1401

These are pictures of the bag, thank you so much


averagejoe said:


> I checked the link and still not enough pictures are present. Close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back), as well as the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## ziva

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. What is the thing below on of the bottom metallic feet? Is it just a sticker that used to cover the metallic feet?



yes, exactly. I bought it online from a reseller website and it came with those stickers on the metallic feet.


----------



## abril_gza

averagejoe said:


> The link you provided is not for the same bag.
> 
> I believe the Saddle bag in the pictures you shared here is authentic.


Thank you!! 
I think the link changed to another bag because I bought it haha


----------



## misspink001

Happy Friday Dior Experts,

I was hoping someone could help authenticate this listing for me please. I’ll put the Ebay listing and also attach some additional pictures I requested from the seller.  Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior Handbag

Listing number: 323086674099

Seller: sweety052089

Web address: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...674099?hash=item4b397768b3:g:GN8AAOSweBtaiz~U


----------



## misspink001




----------



## misspink001




----------



## averagejoe

misspink001 said:


> View attachment 3985989
> View attachment 3985990


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

annie1401 said:


> View attachment 3985276
> View attachment 3985278
> View attachment 3985250
> View attachment 3985251
> View attachment 3985257
> View attachment 3985262
> View attachment 3985278
> View attachment 3985276
> View attachment 3985250
> View attachment 3985251
> View attachment 3985257
> View attachment 3985262
> 
> These are pictures of the bag, thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Uliana142

T


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. And what a beautiful colour!


Thank you for your help!


----------



## annie1401

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much. i got an authentic card too. what does it mean of the number on card? and how can i clean and maintain the bag in good condition ?


----------



## Kakani

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Averagejoe, you're amazing!!


----------



## angieangiesh

Hi 

I’ve just received these earrings, they look fine to me but just wanted some extra eyes on them. Also understand they’re hard to authenticate due to the lack of detailing.

Thank you

Item name: Dior tribal


----------



## Itsann.drg

Hello Dior experts,
Please help me authenticate this:
Item: Lady Dior Medium in Black Lambskin and Gold Hardware 
Seller: Instagram name uberfinds
I don’t have a direct link of the site because seller only posts on Insta.
The owner lost the card so I can’t include it in the photos. Seller said it was purchased around  2007 to 2008.  I’m wary of the date code because it’s not the usual that I see here but since it is vintage, maybe the coding was different back then? Hope you can help me! Thank you!


----------



## indiglow

Item: Dior Card Holder
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...195530?hash=item3d5ae88f4a:g:kW4AAOSwiqFajcek
Item #: 263518195530
Seller: luxe940

Please and thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

annie1401 said:


> thank you so much. i got an authentic card too. what does it mean of the number on card? and how can i clean and maintain the bag in good condition ?


The number is the reference number of the bag. It will help Dior determine the exact colour of your bag should you need servicing in the future (i.e. re-dying/cleaning, replacing handles, charms, etc.). 

Avoid scratching the bag, and watch out for the corners rubbing against things when you use the bag. Stuff the bag with tissue paper to fill it up (don't overfill) when it is not in use, and store it upright. Also, avoid getting the bag in contact with fabrics that lose colour like denim as the colour can transfer into the leather and stain it permanently.


----------



## averagejoe

Itsann.drg said:


> Hello Dior experts,
> Please help me authenticate this:
> Item: Lady Dior Medium in Black Lambskin and Gold Hardware
> Seller: Instagram name uberfinds
> I don’t have a direct link of the site because seller only posts on Insta.
> The owner lost the card so I can’t include it in the photos. Seller said it was purchased around  2007 to 2008.  I’m wary of the date code because it’s not the usual that I see here but since it is vintage, maybe the coding was different back then? Hope you can help me! Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

indiglow said:


> Item: Dior Card Holder
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...195530?hash=item3d5ae88f4a:g:kW4AAOSwiqFajcek
> Item #: 263518195530
> Seller: luxe940
> 
> Please and thanks!


I believe this is authentic. It's missing the detachable charms that it comes with.


----------



## averagejoe

angieangiesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I’ve just received these earrings, they look fine to me but just wanted some extra eyes on them. Also understand they’re hard to authenticate due to the lack of detailing.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item name: Dior tribal
> View attachment 3986887
> View attachment 3986888
> View attachment 3986889
> View attachment 3986890
> View attachment 3986891


They look fine to me, although I'm not 100% sure with the Tribales.


----------



## Itsann.drg

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for the swift feedback!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi, This is from a private seller. Thank you

Item : Medium Red Diorama 

Seller: private


----------



## NANI1972

Pics continued....


----------



## .aj.

Hi there,

I would really appreciate help with this Lady Dior bag:
Item name: Mini Lady Dior bag
Online reseller name: therealreal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...istian-dior-lizard-trimmed-mini-lady-dior-bag

Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## angieangiesh

averagejoe said:


> They look fine to me, although I'm not 100% sure with the Tribales.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## averagejoe

NANI1972 said:


> Pics continued....
> 
> View attachment 3987132
> 
> View attachment 3987133
> 
> View attachment 3987134
> 
> View attachment 3987135


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

NANI1972 said:


> Pics continued....
> 
> View attachment 3987132
> 
> View attachment 3987133
> 
> View attachment 3987134
> 
> View attachment 3987135


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

.aj. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would really appreciate help with this Lady Dior bag:
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior bag
> Online reseller name: therealreal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...istian-dior-lizard-trimmed-mini-lady-dior-bag
> 
> Thank you!


Not enough photos. Please see the first page of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item name: Lady Dior Medium
Item number: 273081306853
Seller ID: tillman2011
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LADY-CHRIS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Littlenotebook said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Item number: 273081306853
> Seller ID: tillman2011
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LADY-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Quilted-Lambskin-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Handbag-Medium-SZ/273081306853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Magnifique01

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much @averagejoe you are so kind and helpful thank you so much  xoxo


----------



## ophy

Thank you in advance for your expertise!

Item name:  Dior Saddle in Black Leather (Authentic Christian Dior black bag)
Item number:  N/A
Seller ID:  @ dhall1975   
Direct URL link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Christian-Dior-black-bag-59dbf0adc6c79546e800e6ec


----------



## jinnylala

Hi, hope you are doing well.
Thank you very much! 

Item name: Authentic Christian Lady Dior Navy Blue Calfskin Medium Tote Handbag
Item number: 112848856621
Seller ID: tamarahoote0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...lue-Calfskin-Medium-Tote-Handbag/112848856621


----------



## averagejoe

ophy said:


> Thank you in advance for your expertise!
> 
> Item name:  Dior Saddle in Black Leather (Authentic Christian Dior black bag)
> Item number:  N/A
> Seller ID:  @ dhall1975
> Direct URL link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Christian-Dior-black-bag-59dbf0adc6c79546e800e6ec


Close-up photos of the front of the interior tag and the logo engraving between the C and D hardware are required.


----------



## averagejoe

jinnylala said:


> Hi, hope you are doing well.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Lady Dior Navy Blue Calfskin Medium Tote Handbag
> Item number: 112848856621
> Seller ID: tamarahoote0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...lue-Calfskin-Medium-Tote-Handbag/112848856621


Item seems to have been removed. I tried both the link and the item number.


----------



## larainie

Thank you in advance for your expertise!

Item name: Lady Dior In Cherry Red Cannage Calfskin Wine Patent Leather Cross Body Bag
Item number: 22859233
Seller ID: @Siehii2
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady...-wine-patent-leather-cross-body-bag/22859233/


----------



## averagejoe

larainie said:


> Thank you in advance for your expertise!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior In Cherry Red Cannage Calfskin Wine Patent Leather Cross Body Bag
> Item number: 22859233
> Seller ID: @Siehii2
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady...-wine-patent-leather-cross-body-bag/22859233/


Please see the first page of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## larainie

averagejoe said:


> Please see the first page of this thread for photo requirements.


Here are some pictures


----------



## larainie

Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

larainie said:


> Here are some pictures


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Carly1987

Vintage lady Dior. Bought from a consignment shop by my mom several years ago, trying to authenticate in order to appraise (she sadly passed away) and it being a very old model it doesn’t have the traditional tell tale signs to know for certain if it’s authentic (she bought others from the same shop that I don’t question but this one I am)

It doesn’t have the feet on the bottom or serial number which I hope just means it’s from before 1997. It does have other qualities that lead me to believe its genuine but I’d love some enthusiasts insight.

Any help greatly appreciated 
Thank you kindly 

(And apologies if I’ve done this wrong, I came to the Dior thread but can’t see where to add a new post)


----------



## Carly1987

Forgot to add these photos


----------



## CH_cooper

*Hi please could you authenticate this. I hope that I have done this correctly, havent posted before. Thanks in advance. *

Item name:wallet with chain handle
Seller ID: gurns010
Ebay.co.uk
Listings Number : bX46VD


----------



## averagejoe

Carly1987 said:


> Vintage lady Dior. Bought from a consignment shop by my mom several years ago, trying to authenticate in order to appraise (she sadly passed away) and it being a very old model it doesn’t have the traditional tell tale signs to know for certain if it’s authentic (she bought others from the same shop that I don’t question but this one I am)
> 
> It doesn’t have the feet on the bottom or serial number which I hope just means it’s from before 1997. It does have other qualities that lead me to believe its genuine but I’d love some enthusiasts insight.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated
> Thank you kindly
> 
> (And apologies if I’ve done this wrong, I came to the Dior thread but can’t see where to add a new post)


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CH_cooper said:


> *Hi please could you authenticate this. I hope that I have done this correctly, havent posted before. Thanks in advance. *
> 
> Item name:wallet with chain handle
> Seller ID: gurns010
> Ebay.co.uk
> Listings Number : bX46VD


Photos are far too small. Do you have the original link?


----------



## indiglow

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It's missing the detachable charms that it comes with.



Just double checking the serial on the card holder:


----------



## averagejoe

indiglow said:


> Just double checking the serial on the card holder:


They look fine.


----------



## indiglow

averagejoe said:


> They look fine.



Thank you! Was just paranoid, as I thought dashes in the serial were the norm.


----------



## piggypatty

Hello, 
Kindly assist to authenticate this item. 
Thank you so much. 
Item: lady dior medium ghw
Item no: n/a
Seller: lilyzhang7575
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/158162807


----------



## averagejoe

piggypatty said:


> Hello,
> Kindly assist to authenticate this item.
> Thank you so much.
> Item: lady dior medium ghw
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: lilyzhang7575
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/158162807


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## piggypatty

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


Thank u. I will the seller for more photos


----------



## piggypatty

piggypatty said:


> Thank u. I will the seller for more photos


Sorry sorry, I mean I will ask the seller for more photos.


----------



## MrsDang

Sellers name: Bello_david
Item name: Christian Dior Handbag
Item number: 183100445595
Ebay link: 
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Handbag/183100445595


----------



## piggypatty

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.





piggypatty said:


> Hello,
> Kindly assist to authenticate this item.
> Thank you so much.
> Item: lady dior medium ghw
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: lilyzhang7575
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/158162807


Hello, 
Here’s more photos for your review. 
Thanks much.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## organ

Item name: Dior Panarea Pouch
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-coated-canvas-panarea-medium-flat-pouch-natural-105089

Many thanks!


----------



## organ

Dear Averagejoe, could you please help me the authenticate that bag. I wondered about " made in spain" and date code form. thank you very much.


----------



## elliottreidvintage

Hi, bought this at an estate sale they said everything was authentic so I bought some stuff including this "Christian Dior " bag. Now I'm home and think it has to be fake . Maybe someone has some good news for me . Thanks either way .  It's 6" high with a diameter of 5" . The inside has no other tag or numbers just a Christian Dior made in France plaque thing. I'm new to bags so any info would be great.


----------



## averagejoe

piggypatty said:


> View attachment 3993538
> View attachment 3993539
> View attachment 3993540
> View attachment 3993541
> View attachment 3993542
> View attachment 3993543
> View attachment 3993544
> View attachment 3993545
> View attachment 3993546
> View attachment 3993547
> View attachment 3993538
> View attachment 3993539
> View attachment 3993540
> View attachment 3993541
> View attachment 3993542
> View attachment 3993543
> View attachment 3993544
> View attachment 3993545
> View attachment 3993546
> View attachment 3993547
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Here’s more photos for your review.
> Thanks much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

elliottreidvintage said:


> Hi, bought this at an estate sale they said everything was authentic so I bought some stuff including this "Christian Dior " bag. Now I'm home and think it has to be fake . Maybe someone has some good news for me . Thanks either way .  It's 6" high with a diameter of 5" . The inside has no other tag or numbers just a Christian Dior made in France plaque thing. I'm new to bags so any info would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994098
> View attachment 3994099
> View attachment 3994100
> View attachment 3994101


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

organ said:


> Item name: Dior Panarea Pouch
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-coated-canvas-panarea-medium-flat-pouch-natural-105089
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MrsDang said:


> Sellers name: Bello_david
> Item name: Christian Dior Handbag
> Item number: 183100445595
> Ebay link:
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Handbag/183100445595


I believe this is authentic


----------



## piggypatty

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank u so much for your prompt assistance, Average Joe.
Have a great day ahead. 
Cheers,


----------



## organ

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. could you please tell me why the date number is correct? because i have goolged, ppl always say that the dior date code is xx-yy-xxxx   x   is number, y is letter. and dash in between.


----------



## averagejoe

organ said:


> Thank you so much. could you please tell me why the date number is correct? because i have goolged, ppl always say that the dior date code is xx-yy-xxxx   x   is number, y is letter. and dash in between.


Not all date code numbers follow this format.


----------



## yohanapra

Hi Dior experts  
Would somebody kindly help me authenticate this bag? 

Item name: Dior Mini Saddle Bag
Item number: 263538802471
Seller ID: paulinder2013
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dior-Mini-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hello
Could you please take a look at this LD for me please?  Bought it from a resale website. Thank you kindly!












!


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> Hello
> Could you please take a look at this LD for me please?  Bought it from a resale website. Thank you kindly!
> 
> View attachment 3994928
> View attachment 3994924
> View attachment 3994923
> View attachment 3994921
> View attachment 3994922
> View attachment 3994914
> View attachment 3994915
> View attachment 3994916
> View attachment 3994918
> View attachment 3994919
> 
> !


I believe the bag is authentic. Not sure if the authenticity card is, though. Maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## averagejoe

yohanapra said:


> Hi Dior experts
> Would somebody kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Dior Mini Saddle Bag
> Item number: 263538802471
> Seller ID: paulinder2013
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dior-Mini-Saddle-Bag/263538802471?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LabelLover81

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic. Not sure if the authenticity card is, though. Maybe it's just the angle.


Thanks so much as always Joe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Amy Fadil

Hi,
I would like to check a Dior bag that I just bought from online shop in my country.
Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Amy Fadil said:


> View attachment 3995608
> View attachment 3995602
> View attachment 3995603
> View attachment 3995604
> View attachment 3995605
> View attachment 3995606
> View attachment 3995607
> View attachment 3995608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I would like to check a Dior bag that I just bought from online shop in my country.
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> thank you in advance


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements. I can't even see what the whole bag looks like from these pictures.


----------



## Amy Fadil

Oh sorry, I missed one photo. 
Here I attach. 

Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## averagejoe

Amy Fadil said:


> Oh sorry, I missed one photo.
> Here I attach.
> 
> Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996845


Do you have a picture of the front of the interior tag with the Christian Dior PARIS logo? I can authenticate it once I see that.


----------



## Amy Fadil

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the front of the interior tag with the Christian Dior PARIS logo? I can authenticate it once I see that.


Hi, Joe,

This one? 
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Amy Fadil said:


> Hi, Joe,
> 
> This one?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996892
> View attachment 3996894


I believe this is authentic. 

You can remove the glue stains with a Q-tip dipped in lighter fluid.


----------



## Amy Fadil

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> You can remove the glue stains with a Q-tip dipped in lighter fluid.




Hi, Joe
Thank you for authenticating my bag. I will do your advance for the glue stains 

Cheers


----------



## SQ23

Hello Averagejoe, hoping you let me know if you think this bag is authentic?  Many thanks,
Item name: Christian Dior Medium Diorissimo Tote
Online reseller name: Poshbag Boutique 
Direct URL link: https://poshbagboutique.com/christian-dior-medium-diorissimo-tote


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello Averagejoe, hoping you let me know if you think this bag is authentic?  Many thanks,
> Item name: Christian Dior Medium Diorissimo Tote
> Online reseller name: Poshbag Boutique
> Direct URL link: https://poshbagboutique.com/christian-dior-medium-diorissimo-tote


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so very much AJ, your knowledge is greatly appreciated.


----------



## yohanapra

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi,

I have a pair of sneakers from Dior Homme. I am not sure if they are genuine as I have not seen this model before. I bought them from eBay. Here is the listing. Thanks.

Item name: Made In Italy CHRISTIAN DIOR Homme Trainers UK Size 8 Mens
Item number: 152932343771
Seller ID: dandylioness09
Direct URL link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Made-In-...KWRzusCkC1PVXKyIMrIXg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Zouba

I’m a Dior diehard I got the Lady Dior black lamb skin with gold hardware has a anniversary gift last summer and love it it’s so iconic! Now I’m on a hunt for a Dior Rasta bag myself I already got the Dior Gaucho and 2 Saddle denim the mini and the small also got a all black leather with cream stitching and just got a small brown trotter coin pouch.  But to go back to the Rasta bags it’s crazy the prices why did I wait so freaking long I found one in a reasonable price on eBay, the seller is from Singapore not Japan and the pics are so low quality I can’t make up from it if it’s fake can you help please? Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

MaxDexter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a pair of sneakers from Dior Homme. I am not sure if they are genuine as I have not seen this model before. I bought them from eBay. Here is the listing. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Made In Italy CHRISTIAN DIOR Homme Trainers UK Size 8 Mens
> Item number: 152932343771
> Seller ID: dandylioness09
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Made-In-Italy-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Homme-Trainers-UK-Size-8-Mens-/152932343771?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=pFtLrXKWRzusCkC1PVXKyIMrIXg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Zouba said:


> I’m a Dior diehard I got the Lady Dior black lamb skin with gold hardware has a anniversary gift last summer and love it it’s so iconic! Now I’m on a hunt for a Dior Rasta bag myself I already got the Dior Gaucho and 2 Saddle denim the mini and the small also got a all black leather with cream stitching and just got a small brown trotter coin pouch.  But to go back to the Rasta bags it’s crazy the prices why did I wait so freaking long I found one in a reasonable price on eBay, the seller is from Singapore not Japan and the pics are so low quality I can’t make up from it if it’s fake can you help please? Thanks so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MaxDexter

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic


Thanks a lot!!!
Do you have any idea from which year they are from?


----------



## averagejoe

MaxDexter said:


> Thanks a lot!!!
> Do you have any idea from which year they are from?


Sorry, I'm not totally sure as many Dior Homme shoes have these details (like the metal logo detail at the front of the laces). They aren't recent, though, as Dior Homme has reduced the number of styles with this metal logo in the last few years.


----------



## Zouba

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Ok thanks so much! I really appreciate


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Hello!  My first dior and I would appreciate if someone can help me authenticate!  Thank you so much!

Item name: DIOR mini lady bag

Item number: 173171670339

Seller ID:  luxxsales

Direct URL:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...D-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/173171670339?redirect=mobile

Additional pictures:


----------



## Zouba

LAvuittongirl said:


> Hello!  My first dior and I would appreciate if someone can help me authenticate!  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: DIOR mini lady bag
> 
> Item number: 173171670339
> 
> Seller ID:  luxxsales
> 
> Direct URL:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...D-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/173171670339?redirect=mobile
> 
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001691
> View attachment 4001692
> View attachment 4001693


It’s hard to say just because I don’t know the date of purchase from the bill cuz see the lining has the cannage and cannage lining was made before 2005 so if she purchased the bag after 2005 (I think she did) then the cannage lining should not be there it should be just red.  And the tag Christian Dior inside the bag should have a black stitches all around except for the top one over the Christian Dior should be red stitching most Dior tag are like that anyways so I would ask pics of the tag and the date on the receipt if that match up then great for you! I have the mini Lady Dior lamb skin I looove it’s just so beautiful! I think anyways Average Joe is the guy to help you better than anyone! Thanks and good luck


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Zouba said:


> It’s hard to say just because I don’t know the date of purchase from the bill cuz see the lining has the cannage and cannage lining was made before 2005 so if she purchased the bag after 2005 (I think she did) then the cannage lining should not be there it should be just red.  And the tag Christian Dior inside the bag should have a black stitches all around except for the top one over the Christian Dior should be red stitching most Dior tag are like that anyways so I would ask pics of the tag and the date on the receipt if that match up then great for you! I have the mini Lady Dior lamb skin I looove it’s just so beautiful! I think anyways Average Joe is the guy to help you better than anyone! Thanks and good luck



They said it was purchased in 2016


----------



## Missweeks

Item name:lady dior vintage black handbag (2011) A+++ condition with cert of autenticity
Item number:
Seller ID:jeremiad1
Direct URL link. https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-...ITION-with-Cert-of-Authenticity-/152908976915

Hello can somebody please autenticate this dior bag i just bought. I am very worried about how the charms are attatched. The datecode is 26MA1100 but there is also a letter “c” on the tag as a hotstamp.


----------



## rjackloski

Hi everyone! What do we think about this? I'm a bit skeptical because the seller is selling it for just $600, but it seems authentic. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## averagejoe

LAvuittongirl said:


> Hello!  My first dior and I would appreciate if someone can help me authenticate!  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: DIOR mini lady bag
> 
> Item number: 173171670339
> 
> Seller ID:  luxxsales
> 
> Direct URL:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...D-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/173171670339?redirect=mobile
> 
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001691
> View attachment 4001692
> View attachment 4001693


Photo of interior tag with logo and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is missing


----------



## averagejoe

rjackloski said:


> Hi everyone! What do we think about this? I'm a bit skeptical because the seller is selling it for just $600, but it seems authentic. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005272
> View attachment 4005273
> View attachment 4005274
> View attachment 4005275


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Missweeks said:


> View attachment 4002382
> View attachment 4002388
> View attachment 4002384
> View attachment 4002376
> View attachment 4002377
> View attachment 4002378
> View attachment 4002379
> View attachment 4002380
> View attachment 4002381
> View attachment 4002383
> View attachment 4002380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name:lady dior vintage black handbag (2011) A+++ condition with cert of autenticity
> Item number:
> Seller ID:jeremiad1
> Direct URL link. https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-...ITION-with-Cert-of-Authenticity-/152908976915
> 
> Hello can somebody please autenticate this dior bag i just bought. I am very worried about how the charms are attatched. The datecode is 26MA1100 but there is also a letter “c” on the tag as a hotstamp.


Photo of interior tag with logo and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is missing. And yes, the charms are attached in a different way, but this Lady Dior bag seems to be the XL version and it may have been different. Please post these pictures so we can have a better look.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Dear, I've got this Dior bag for a while, but I don't know if its the real deal.

Thank you for helping!!
Item: Vintage little Dior
Item number: BO B 1013


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Dear, I've got this Dior bag for a while, but I don't know if its the real deal.
> 
> Thank you for helping!!
> Item: Vintage little Dior
> Item number: BO B 1013


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LAvuittongirl

averagejoe said:


> Photo of interior tag with logo and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is missing



Here you go!  Thank you so much for taking the time to help!


----------



## averagejoe

LAvuittongirl said:


> Here you go!  Thank you so much for taking the time to help!
> 
> View attachment 4006478
> View attachment 4006480


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much [emoji173]️


----------



## Missweeks

Thank you, here are the additional photo’s you asked for.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 G


----------



## averagejoe

Missweeks said:


> Thank you, here are the additional photo’s you asked for.
> View attachment 4006702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006702


I believe this is authentic. It is the largest version of the Lady Dior bag, hence some of the visible differences between this bag and other Lady Dior bags posted.


----------



## Missweeks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It is the largest version of the Lady Dior bag, hence some of the visible differences between this bag and other Lady Dior bags posted.


Thank you so much! I guess i got lucky. I fell in love with the bag first and started to investigate autanticity after the sale


----------



## iv4eto_k

Just got this mini Saddle Bag. Please help me authenticate it. It's supposed to be a limited edition but I don't know how many were made either. Here is the info:

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag - Victim
Online reseller name: SOPHIE
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...denim-jeans-saddle-dior-handbag-4897960.shtml


----------



## lcc22

Hi, 

I just purchased my first dior and would really appreciate if someone can help me authenticate! Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Studded Black Mini Lady Dior

Item number: 5413066

Seller: Cecilia

URL: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5413066.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

iv4eto_k said:


> Just got this mini Saddle Bag. Please help me authenticate it. It's supposed to be a limited edition but I don't know how many were made either. Here is the info:
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag - Victim
> Online reseller name: SOPHIE
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...denim-jeans-saddle-dior-handbag-4897960.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4007130
> View attachment 4007131


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lcc22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first dior and would really appreciate if someone can help me authenticate! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Studded Black Mini Lady Dior
> 
> Item number: 5413066
> 
> Seller: Cecilia
> 
> URL: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5413066.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007250
> 
> View attachment 4007251
> View attachment 4007252
> View attachment 4007253
> 
> View attachment 4007254


I believe this is fake


----------



## lcc22

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



oh no  can you let me know which part of the bag caused you to believe that this is a fake? in case it somehow passes VC quality control (which i heard is unreliable)


----------



## averagejoe

lcc22 said:


> oh no  can you let me know which part of the bag caused you to believe that this is a fake? in case it somehow passes VC quality control (which i heard is unreliable)


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## lcc22

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.



sorry about that, im new to this thread. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## jacquixo

Hi there would someone be able to help me tell if this is authentic or not  

Item name: Authetic Dior DIORAMA bag 
Item number: 173219535091
Seller ID: coffeevalid
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173219535091


----------



## Rimafauzi

Hello all, I am new to this forum..
I am a bit concerned now that I have just bought a used dior bag. It was sold on VC but finally I managed to get in touch with the seller directly and I bought without the help of VC's expert.
He listed the bag in this site as well:
https://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acc...en-schoudertassen/dior-handtas-410284537.html
and there are plenty of pictures of the bag there.
can someone help me authenticate the bag? It should arrive tomorrow at my house, but I would like to know whether it is in fact a fake or an authentic one. I felt it was authentic but now have a bit or reservations looking at the label.
I am not a dior expert, I am a chanel girl so with chanel I normally can spot the fakes when I look to the details, but I have only bought 4 diors so far so I am a bit new to this brand.
Thank you so much in advance for your kind help!!


----------



## Rimafauzi

I will make pictures of the bag once it arrives tomorrow, clearer view of the label and hardware in and out. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

jacquixo said:


> Hi there would someone be able to help me tell if this is authentic or not
> 
> Item name: Authetic Dior DIORAMA bag
> Item number: 173219535091
> Seller ID: coffeevalid
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173219535091


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Rimafauzi said:


> Hello all, I am new to this forum..
> I am a bit concerned now that I have just bought a used dior bag. It was sold on VC but finally I managed to get in touch with the seller directly and I bought without the help of VC's expert.
> He listed the bag in this site as well:
> https://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acc...en-schoudertassen/dior-handtas-410284537.html
> and there are plenty of pictures of the bag there.
> can someone help me authenticate the bag? It should arrive tomorrow at my house, but I would like to know whether it is in fact a fake or an authentic one. I felt it was authentic but now have a bit or reservations looking at the label.
> I am not a dior expert, I am a chanel girl so with chanel I normally can spot the fakes when I look to the details, but I have only bought 4 diors so far so I am a bit new to this brand.
> Thank you so much in advance for your kind help!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## dreamsuri

Hi, please check this Dior, I am about to buy it off someone but unfortunately we are at different states but she sent these pictures


----------



## averagejoe

dreamsuri said:


> Hi, please check this Dior, I am about to buy it off someone but unfortunately we are at different states but she sent these pictures


Can you please request a clear, close-up picture of the Dior logo inside (both pictures that show the logo are blurry), and a close-up picture of the lock in the front?


----------



## dreamsuri

Here's the photos, I hope it can help.


----------



## averagejoe

dreamsuri said:


> Here's the photos, I hope it can help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Deeyah

Hi, Can someone tell me if these earrings are authentic? I would appreciate it. Many thanks


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi Averagejoe, I need your opinion on this vintage bag. Thank you in advance 

Item name: Christian DIOR sac à main Lady en cuir bleu vintage luxe authentique
Item number: 152946047548
Seller ID: travfr7
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Christian-DIOR-sac-à-main-Lady-en-cuir-bleu-vintage-luxe-authentique-PARFAIT/152946047548?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Deeyah said:


> Hi, Can someone tell me if these earrings are authentic? I would appreciate it. Many thanks


Not sure, but they look okay to me.


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi Averagejoe, I need your opinion on this vintage bag. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: Christian DIOR sac à main Lady en cuir bleu vintage luxe authentique
> Item number: 152946047548
> Seller ID: travfr7
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Christian-DIOR-sac-à-main-Lady-en-cuir-bleu-vintage-luxe-authentique-PARFAIT/152946047548?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## NinaNH

Hi everyone
I’m a new member here and new to Dior hand bag too I just bought a My Lady Dior bag from Trendlee and I’m a little concerned about the bag. And I haven’t receive it yet. From their website picture, It has a thick strap which look like lucky badges strap. However, I emailed Trendlee and asked them if there are any snaps on strap for lucky badges, they responded said no. Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?  

Item name: Christian Dior Handbag "My Lady Dior"
Item number: 28241/06
Seller ID: Trendlee 
Direct URL link:
https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...or-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin936618401657


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## Deeyah

averagejoe said:


> Not sure, but they look okay to me.


Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

NinaNH said:


> Hi everyone
> I’m a new member here and new to Dior hand bag too I just bought a My Lady Dior bag from Trendlee and I’m a little concerned about the bag. And I haven’t receive it yet. From their website picture, It has a thick strap which look like lucky badges strap. However, I emailed Trendlee and asked them if there are any snaps on strap for lucky badges, they responded said no. Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Handbag "My Lady Dior"
> Item number: 28241/06
> Seller ID: Trendlee
> Direct URL link:
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...or-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin936618401657


Not enough pictures. Please request photos of the front of the interior tag with the logo, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## NinaNH

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures. Please request photos of the front of the interior tag with the logo, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


Hi Averagejoe, 
Thank you! I will take more photos when I get the bag (:


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hello Authenticators,

I am a Dior naive buyer, never bought one and never owned one, but I've been bitten but the vintage luxury bug and found this CD preloved treasure.  I was wondering if i could get your advice before i purchase it.  Seller gives no real details about the bag

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name: Not give
Online reseller name : Lyn
Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/ingle-farm/bags/christian-dior-vintage-bag/1168635749

I think this bag is so beautiful and ladylike =)

There is also this bargain, maybe too good to be true?

Item name: Not given
Online reseller name: Anna (private seller)
Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bal...-black-shoulder-bag-clutch-handbag/1179001924

Note:For this bottom bag i have asked for more pics as per what you have stated in the beginning of this thread as as ideal pics for authenticating, im waiting for a response.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ajka




----------



## Ajka




----------



## Ajka

Hi guys please have a look at this lady dior. I bought it on eBay. Seller has a 100% feedback and sold designer bags before . Bags looks and feels genuine. My question is do lady Dior have on the back of the tag has written Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy or just Christian Dior???? Also strap is slightly different colour- having said that I know it can happen with use and sunlight as I have mine Louis Vuitton wallet from store and inside of the wallet remained initial colour shade and outside changed a bit from sun. I took it to Dior store yesterday and they said it looks genuine


----------



## Ajka

Just to add serial number is not as strongly printed as front Christian dior, but in store they said it’s possible as the patent leather ages


----------



## averagejoe

pharmach said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> I am a Dior naive buyer, never bought one and never owned one, but I've been bitten but the vintage luxury bug and found this CD preloved treasure.  I was wondering if i could get your advice before i purchase it.  Seller gives no real details about the bag
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name: Not give
> Online reseller name : Lyn
> Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/ingle-farm/bags/christian-dior-vintage-bag/1168635749
> 
> I think this bag is so beautiful and ladylike =)
> 
> There is also this bargain, maybe too good to be true?
> 
> Item name: Not given
> Online reseller name: Anna (private seller)
> Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bal...-black-shoulder-bag-clutch-handbag/1179001924
> 
> Note:For this bottom bag i have asked for more pics as per what you have stated in the beginning of this thread as as ideal pics for authenticating, im waiting for a response.


I believe these are both authentic. Vintage Dior pieces have sale prices that are all over the place. If the style is not widely recognized, then they tend to sell for lower prices.


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> View attachment 4013476
> View attachment 4013477
> View attachment 4013478
> View attachment 4013479
> View attachment 4013480
> View attachment 4013482
> View attachment 4013484
> View attachment 4013487
> View attachment 4013489


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> Hi guys please have a look at this lady dior. I bought it on eBay. Seller has a 100% feedback and sold designer bags before . Bags looks and feels genuine. My question is do lady Dior have on the back of the tag has written Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy or just Christian Dior???? Also strap is slightly different colour- having said that I know it can happen with use and sunlight as I have mine Louis Vuitton wallet from store and inside of the wallet remained initial colour shade and outside changed a bit from sun. I took it to Dior store yesterday and they said it looks genuine


Patent leather tends to oxidize with exposure to heat, UV light, and/or moisture. If the previous owner did not use the strap as often as she used the bag, then the two will be slightly different in colour.


----------



## Ajka

averagejoe said:


> Patent leather tends to oxidize with exposure to heat, UV light, and/or moisture. If the previous owner did not use the strap as often as she used the bag, then the two will be slightly different in colour.



That’s right. This is how it looks like. I appreciate your help. The charm tag. Could you please possibly respond to that. I saw videos on YouTube and girls are saying that genuine should only have Christian Dior on the back of the charm tag, but mine says Christian Dior Paris, Made in Italy


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> That’s right. This is how it looks like. I appreciate your help. The charm tag. Could you please possibly respond to that. I saw videos on YouTube and girls are saying that genuine should only have Christian Dior on the back of the charm tag, but mine says Christian Dior Paris, Made in Italy


I have responded in the PM about that. I said it depends on the year that the bag is made. 

People aren't experts of a bag just because they own one of them, and this logic applies to all iconic bags that have seen changes over the years. Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags, as well as Chanel Classic Flaps, have seen production alterations throughout the years. A Kelly bag from the 1980s will look different from a Kelly bag from 2017. The Lady Dior is no exception. If an owner of a new Kelly bag notices that Hermes has a certain stamp inside the bag, she cannot say that all Kelly bags without this stamp are fake.

Our authenticators here usually have experience with the brand for several years, which is why we usually know how the bag details differ from year to year. 

As for the Made in Italy part, this detail has been around for years, until around 2012.


----------



## Ajka

Thank you so so much. I understand. The bag is from 2011 so that makes sense. You are star[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]. Thanks a milion again. I am more than happy with your response


----------



## coeli28

Hi All,

Can anyone please authenticate this dior bag on Ebay?

Thank you in advance!

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Bag
Item number: 112892086669
Seller ID: lasheen881
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:5f8eb14f1620aa4735ce321ffffdb9ff|iid:1


----------



## dreamsuri

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AJ


----------



## averagejoe

coeli28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this dior bag on Ebay?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Bag
> Item number: 112892086669
> Seller ID: lasheen881
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag-Purchased-in-Vancouver-Dior/112892086669?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=50431&meid=8270e65c574e43f68afeaa2f16d84c4c&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=112892086669&itm=112892086669&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:c97c7daf-3086-11e8-9562-74dbd1806777|parentrq:5f8eb14f1620aa4735ce321ffffdb9ff|iid:1


I believe this is fake


----------



## coeli28

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so much! Nearly bought it.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are both authentic. Vintage Dior pieces have sale prices that are all over the place. If the style is not widely recognized, then they tend to sell for lower prices.



Thanks Average Joe! Now time to get the items!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## panika12

Hello, pls help authenticate this lady dior bag.
I got it from online long time ago. 
The exact year of the bag is unknown (I believe '96 or '97)


----------



## panika12

Add more photos


----------



## averagejoe

panika12 said:


> Hello, pls help authenticate this lady dior bag.
> I got it from online long time ago.
> The exact year of the bag is unknown (I believe '96 or '97)
> View attachment 4014722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014703
> 
> View attachment 4014704
> 
> View attachment 4014706
> 
> View attachment 4014707
> 
> View attachment 4014708
> 
> View attachment 4014709
> 
> View attachment 4014710
> 
> View attachment 4014715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014709


I believe this is authentic


----------



## szwena

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. I just spotted your reply


----------



## panika12

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you soooo much, you just made my day.  
^^


----------



## Wrenski

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!

Item name: Authentic Dior lady bag medium black gold lambskin shoulder bag
Item number: 282897428016
Seller ID: commercializing-5
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282897428016?euid=8bbe65f768c846f2ac109719af19aa8d&bu=43028667476&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## averagejoe

Wrenski said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior lady bag medium black gold lambskin shoulder bag
> Item number: 282897428016
> Seller ID: commercializing-5
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282897428016?euid=8bbe65f768c846f2ac109719af19aa8d&bu=43028667476&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Wrenski

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks @averagejoe!


----------



## minnaliini

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-3908678.shtml

Hello! Could you please tell me if this looks authentic? I bought it already so I really hope it is! Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

minnaliini said:


> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-3908678.shtml
> 
> Hello! Could you please tell me if this looks authentic? I bought it already so I really hope it is! Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Calisto2

https://poshmark.com/listing/DIOR-MINI-SADDLE-BAG-CARD-HOLDER-5445723772cb8c138e27b080

Hi,
I know this is an old style, but could you please tell me if you think this is authentic?  Thanks so much!


----------



## pH777

May I have some help with an authentication?

Item: Pink lambskin Lady Dior, medium. 

This bag is not an auction item. I have it in person and it looks great, but I have some doubts about authenticity. Can you tell me what are some distinguishing things I can look for inperson (that may be hard to discern online) to confirm it is real. My concerns are: (1) the DIOR letter charms and the zipper chain seem rather lightweight, but the handle rings seem sturdy;  (2) there is a "cardboardy" feel under the lining; (3) one of 4 feet looks like it might be painted silver instead of actually being silver and it's a little loose I included a closeup of that foot; the other feet are all sturdy; (4) the leather is soft and supple but wrinkly (maybe from age).

I can take more pictures if needed. 
Thanks so much in advance! I soooo hope it is real!


----------



## pH777

Here are some additional photos. Also, another concern is the tag seems unaffiliated with the item completely.
I'm primarily trying to figure out what is can clue me in to if this is a superfake or not. What are those that 1 or 2 things that the superfakes just don't get right that I can look for?

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

pH777 said:


> May I have some help with an authentication?
> 
> Item: Pink lambskin Lady Dior, medium.
> 
> This bag is not an auction item. I have it in person and it looks great, but I have some doubts about authenticity. Can you tell me what are some distinguishing things I can look for inperson (that may be hard to discern online) to confirm it is real. My concerns are: (1) the DIOR letter charms and the zipper chain seem rather lightweight, but the handle rings seem sturdy;  (2) there is a "cardboardy" feel under the lining; (3) one of 4 feet looks like it might be painted silver instead of actually being silver and it's a little loose I included a closeup of that foot; the other feet are all sturdy; (4) the leather is soft and supple but wrinkly (maybe from age).
> 
> I can take more pictures if needed.
> Thanks so much in advance! I soooo hope it is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016334
> View attachment 4016335
> View attachment 4016336
> View attachment 4016337
> View attachment 4016338
> View attachment 4016339
> View attachment 4016340
> View attachment 4016341
> View attachment 4016342
> View attachment 4016343


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Calisto2 said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/DIOR-MINI-SADDLE-BAG-CARD-HOLDER-5445723772cb8c138e27b080
> 
> Hi,
> I know this is an old style, but could you please tell me if you think this is authentic?  Thanks so much!


I believe this is authentic. For future authentication requests, most styles require a picture of the front of the interior tag to authenticate with, so please request that if it is not available.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Kimmytherat

Good evening!

Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag, I just purchased it and wanted to double checl before it arrives. Thank you so much in advance!

Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
Item Number: 332567898211
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...y-Hand-bag-Black-Vintage-NR11024/332567898211

Thank you!


----------



## MandyT<3

Item name: Dior dioraddict flapbag
Item number:132558967308
Seller ID:gladanderson
Direct URL link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-Di...967308?hash=item1edd21520c:g:HucAAOSwGWBauzLF


----------



## rada133

Item name: Soft Shopping Tote Bag
Online reseller name: Fripol47
Direct URL link: https://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/17072701-christian-dior-soft-sac-handtas

Hi,
i bought this bag on Catawiki a few days ago but i am having my doubts about its authenticity.
There are just a few things that i am not sure about, such as the tag (not embossed), some loose stitches etc.(see pictures).
The seller is 100% sure it is the real thing.

Some pictures that i took:






Thank you in advance,
Rada


----------



## averagejoe

rada133 said:


> Item name: Soft Shopping Tote Bag
> Online reseller name: Fripol47
> Direct URL link: https://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/17072701-christian-dior-soft-sac-handtas
> 
> Hi,
> i bought this bag on Catawiki a few days ago but i am having my doubts about its authenticity.
> There are just a few things that i am not sure about, such as the tag (not embossed), some loose stitches etc.(see pictures).
> The seller is 100% sure it is the real thing.
> 
> Some pictures that i took:
> View attachment 4017647
> View attachment 4017648
> View attachment 4017649
> View attachment 4017650
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Rada


I believe this is authentic. The loose stitches may be from wear and tear?


----------



## averagejoe

MandyT:heart: said:


> Item name: Dior dioraddict flapbag
> Item number:132558967308
> Seller ID:gladanderson
> Direct URL link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-Di...967308?hash=item1edd21520c:g:HucAAOSwGWBauzLF


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Kimmytherat said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag, I just purchased it and wanted to double checl before it arrives. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
> Item Number: 332567898211
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...y-Hand-bag-Black-Vintage-NR11024/332567898211
> 
> Thank you!


Picture of the front of the interior tag, and also the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## Kimmytherat

averagejoe said:


> interior





averagejoe said:


> Picture of the front of the interior tag, and also the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.



Okay, I will take the pictures once I receive the bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## MandyT<3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks for the help! Could you tell me what features give you the red flags. Will help me to look out for it with future purchases. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

MandyT:heart: said:


> Thanks for the help! Could you tell me what features give you the red flags. Will help me to look out for it with future purchases. Thanks


Sorry we do not share authentication tips on this public forum, as we do not want to give counterfeiters tips on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## MandyT<3

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not share authentication tips on this public forum, as we do not want to give counterfeiters tips on how to improve their fakes.



Understandable. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dichka

Hi! I would like to have this saddle bag authenticated please! Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

dichka said:


> Hi! I would like to have this saddle bag authenticated please! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019897
> View attachment 4019898
> View attachment 4019900
> View attachment 4019901


Photos are too blurry, and a lot of details are not shown. Please post more clear, detailed photos.


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear expert(s),
Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. Thank you so much!
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Handbag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5317576.shtml


----------



## chicbunbun

Part 2 of my photos. Thanks!
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Handbag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5317576.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

chicbunbun said:


> Part 2 of my photos. Thanks!
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Handbag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5317576.shtml
> View attachment 4019974
> View attachment 4019975
> View attachment 4019976
> View attachment 4019978
> View attachment 4019979
> View attachment 4019980
> View attachment 4019982
> View attachment 4019983
> View attachment 4019985


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## chicbunbun

Part 3 of my photos. Thanks!
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Handbag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5317576.shtml


----------



## dichka

averagejoe said:


> Photos are too blurry, and a lot of details are not shown. Please post more clear, detailed photos.


What should I ask for? These are sellers photos. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

chicbunbun said:


> Part 3 of my photos. Thanks!
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Leather Handbag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5317576.shtml
> View attachment 4019990
> View attachment 4019991
> View attachment 4019992


I authenticated this before you made this last post. Thanks for taking all these great photos to assist with authentication. Makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## averagejoe

dichka said:


> What should I ask for? These are sellers photos. Thank you!


Clear photos of the front and back of the interior tag. Clear photo of the D charm showing the CD engraving. Clear photo of the back of the metal "bow" between the C and D showing the Christian Dior logo.


----------



## chicbunbun

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for responding so quickly! I really appreciate it. Have a nice weekend


----------



## xicon

Item name: Christian Dior Pink Canvas and Rubber Cross body bag
Item number: 
Seller ID: ConnectJapan
Direct URL link: 
(ebay link)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...anvas-and-Rubber-cross-body-bag-/142672381213
(website link)
https://cjluxury.com/products/authentic-christian-dior-pink-logo-canvas-girly-flowers-boston-bag-1


----------



## Mariella84

Hey Joe,

Would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.

m.ebay.de/itm/100-Original-Christian-DIOR-LADY-DIOR-RED-Bag-Hardware-Silver-NEUw-NP-3200/152941364598?hash=item239c040576:g:lWgAAOSw-WFapcy9


----------



## Luxurybuyer1

Need help please. Purchased a Lady dior on VC and am so nervous I bought a fake. Took to dior store and they can’t say one way or another without papers. I was thrown off by a little stitching error at handle and the gold leaf insignia. Calling all experts at this!! Below is info and attaching photos of what has me second guessing. Thank you!

Item name: medium Lady Dior 
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4995605.shtml#


----------



## Nelly R

Hi guys,

Could you please authenticate this lady dior?
Thanks


----------



## Nelly R

I just got the picture of the back of the front tag


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi Averagejoe, I need your help to authenticate this bag, I asked for an additional photo of the inside of the bag and I'm waiting for it. Thank you in advance 
Item name: Authentique Sac Christian Dior « Montaigne Chris 1947 »
Item number: 292504919370
Seller ID: isaduge
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/292504919370?ViewItem=&item=292504919370


----------



## averagejoe

xicon said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Pink Canvas and Rubber Cross body bag
> Item number:
> Seller ID: ConnectJapan
> Direct URL link:
> (ebay link)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...anvas-and-Rubber-cross-body-bag-/142672381213
> (website link)
> https://cjluxury.com/products/authentic-christian-dior-pink-logo-canvas-girly-flowers-boston-bag-1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mariella84 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much.
> 
> m.ebay.de/itm/100-Original-Christian-DIOR-LADY-DIOR-RED-Bag-Hardware-Silver-NEUw-NP-3200/152941364598?hash=item239c040576:g:lWgAAOSw-WFapcy9


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Luxurybuyer1 said:


> View attachment 4020700
> View attachment 4020701
> View attachment 4020702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help please. Purchased a Lady dior on VC and am so nervous I bought a fake. Took to dior store and they can’t say one way or another without papers. I was thrown off by a little stitching error at handle and the gold leaf insignia. Calling all experts at this!! Below is info and attaching photos of what has me second guessing. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: medium Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4995605.shtml#


I believe this is an authentic vintage Lady Dior. The stitching error is surprising because I haven't seen that before (that shouldn't have passed quality control), but the other details on the bag look fine.


----------



## averagejoe

Nelly R said:


> I just got the picture of the back of the front tag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi Averagejoe, I need your help to authenticate this bag, I asked for an additional photo of the inside of the bag and I'm waiting for it. Thank you in advance
> Item name: Authentique Sac Christian Dior « Montaigne Chris 1947 »
> Item number: 292504919370
> Seller ID: isaduge
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/292504919370?ViewItem=&item=292504919370


Please post that photo. We cannot authenticate this bag without it.


----------



## Luxurybuyer1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is an authentic vintage Lady Dior. The stitching error is surprising because I haven't seen that before (that shouldn't have passed quality control), but the other details on the bag look fine.


Right!? The hardware also looks crazy cheap but maybe that’s indicative of the older model??? So you would wear proudly as authentic dior? Or feel just cautiously optimistic?


----------



## averagejoe

Luxurybuyer1 said:


> Right!? The hardware also looks crazy cheap but maybe that’s indicative of the older model??? So you would wear proudly as authentic dior? Or feel just cautiously optimistic?


The hardware doesn't look cheap to me. The interior zippered pocket on the older models is supposed to look like that. I'm glad they modified that over the years as it looks a bit silly with a leather tab attached to a full size metal tab.

Enjoy your Lady Dior.


----------



## legallyblonde83

Hi Dior Experts,

Could you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? 

The color looks more pink than beige to me, what do you think? I asked the seller and they said beige, as do the listing.

Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Cannage 2way Shoulder Hand Bag Lambskin Beige A-7138

Item number: 173245697883

Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7

Url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173245697883

Thank you in advance[emoji175]


----------



## Afreen19

Hello, 
Could anyone please help me authenticate this purse. These are all the photos that I have of the tag because they are saying that it’s difficult to get a proper picture. Please let me know if it looks suspicious. Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## Mariella84

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you dir your quick response.


----------



## averagejoe

legallyblonde83 said:


> Hi Dior Experts,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag?
> 
> The color looks more pink than beige to me, what do you think? I asked the seller and they said beige, as do the listing.
> 
> Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Cannage 2way Shoulder Hand Bag Lambskin Beige A-7138
> 
> Item number: 173245697883
> 
> Seller: camelliaorganizationbrand7
> 
> Url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173245697883
> 
> Thank you in advance[emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4021312
> View attachment 4021314
> View attachment 4021315
> View attachment 4021317
> View attachment 4021318


I believe this is authentic. And it does appear pink.


----------



## averagejoe

Afreen19 said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this purse. These are all the photos that I have of the tag because they are saying that it’s difficult to get a proper picture. Please let me know if it looks suspicious. Thank you for your kind help!
> View attachment 4021330
> View attachment 4021331
> View attachment 4021332
> View attachment 4021333
> View attachment 4021334
> View attachment 4021335
> View attachment 4021336
> View attachment 4021337
> View attachment 4021338


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jessnzhang

Hello everyone - Please help me authenticate this Diorissimo

Item name: Christian Dior Dark Blue Satin-Finish Calfskin Leather Mini Diorissimo Tote Bag
Item number: 123052932194
Seller ID: luxorden
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-D...932194?hash=item1ca686bc62:g:V-AAAOSwU1RZg6vF

I did a brief search of the item number and did not find any previous post on this item, just to avoid double-posting. If there is a previous post about this item, I apologize in advance. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Jessnzhang said:


> Hello everyone - Please help me authenticate this Diorissimo
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Dark Blue Satin-Finish Calfskin Leather Mini Diorissimo Tote Bag
> Item number: 123052932194
> Seller ID: luxorden
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-D...932194?hash=item1ca686bc62:g:V-AAAOSwU1RZg6vF
> 
> I did a brief search of the item number and did not find any previous post on this item, just to avoid double-posting. If there is a previous post about this item, I apologize in advance.
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## coeli28

Hi AverageJoe

I saw this Dior bag on eBay and price is too good to be true. 
Can you please help authenticate?
Thanks in advance - Coeli 

Item: MY LADY DIOR BAG
Item Number: 263581896282
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MY-LADY...896282?hash=item3d5eb48e5a:g:AE0AAOSw3epawXJF
Seller ID: yytellme91


----------



## NinaNH

Hi Averagejoe, 

I’m new to Dior hand bag. I just bought a My Lady Dior bag from Trendlee and I’m a little concerned about the bag. It has a thick strap which look like lucky badges. However, it doesn’t have any snaps on strap for lucky badges. Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? 

Item name: Christian Dior Handbag "My Lady Dior"
Item number: 28241/06
Seller ID: Trendlee 
Direct URL link:
https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...or-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin936618401657


----------



## averagejoe

NinaNH said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> I’m new to Dior hand bag. I just bought a My Lady Dior bag from Trendlee and I’m a little concerned about the bag. It has a thick strap which look like lucky badges. However, it doesn’t have any snaps on strap for lucky badges. Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Handbag "My Lady Dior"
> Item number: 28241/06
> Seller ID: Trendlee
> Direct URL link:
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...or-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin936618401657


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coeli28 said:


> Hi AverageJoe
> 
> I saw this Dior bag on eBay and price is too good to be true.
> Can you please help authenticate?
> Thanks in advance - Coeli
> 
> Item: MY LADY DIOR BAG
> Item Number: 263581896282
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MY-LADY...896282?hash=item3d5eb48e5a:g:AE0AAOSw3epawXJF
> Seller ID: yytellme91


I believe this is fake


----------



## Jessnzhang

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for the prompt reply!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## NinaNH

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, Averagejoe! I have one more question. Do you know what year is this bag?


----------



## coeli28

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I had a feeling it was fake. Thanks Joe[emoji3]


----------



## averagejoe

NinaNH said:


> Thank you, Averagejoe! I have one more question. Do you know what year is this bag?


2016


----------



## NinaNH

averagejoe said:


> 2016


Awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## cocobuba

Hi guys!

So I bought a Mini patent Lady Dior second-hand and I am not sure if it is authentic. Although the seller provided me with the receipt and the authenticity card (see attached, bought in 2010) but the feet on the bag as well as the "Made in Italy" on the logo tag look not authentic to me as compared to my My Lady Dior that I bought two months ago which I put side to side. The inside of the bag looks also weird to me.

Thank you very much for your help!
xx


----------



## Saulynason

Hello. I am considering of buying preloved Dior New Lock bag, but the owner send me a code ant it has 3 letters instead of 2. Is it normal? The code is : 02-LUA-0131 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Saulynason

COuld You also help me to authenticate this bag. For me the code is different because it has 3 letters instead of 2... is it possible ? Thank You !
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Miss-Dior-Tasche-Unterarmtasche-22-x-14-x-4-Clutch-Bag-Perfect/183158817669?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=3bae2b904aba42c6abc6570e0ce78ebf&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=183158817669&itm=183158817669&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
Also I found another one with this code : 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-D...m=202274864881&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## averagejoe

cocobuba said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So I bought a Mini patent Lady Dior second-hand and I am not sure if it is authentic. Although the seller provided me with the receipt and the authenticity card (see attached, bought in 2010) but the feet on the bag as well as the "Made in Italy" on the logo tag look not authentic to me as compared to my My Lady Dior that I bought two months ago which I put side to side. The inside of the bag looks also weird to me.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> xx
> 
> View attachment 4024970
> View attachment 4024971
> View attachment 4024973
> View attachment 4024976
> View attachment 4024978
> View attachment 4024980
> View attachment 4024983
> View attachment 4024984
> View attachment 4024988
> View attachment 4024992


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Saulynason said:


> Hello. I am considering of buying preloved Dior New Lock bag, but the owner send me a code ant it has 3 letters instead of 2. Is it normal? The code is : 02-LUA-0131
> Thanks in advance





Saulynason said:


> COuld You also help me to authenticate this bag. For me the code is different because it has 3 letters instead of 2... is it possible ? Thank You !
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Miss-Dior-Tasche-Unterarmtasche-22-x-14-x-4-Clutch-Bag-Perfect/183158817669?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=3bae2b904aba42c6abc6570e0ce78ebf&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=183158817669&itm=183158817669&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> Also I found another one with this code :
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Miss-Dior-Tasche-Rosa-mit-Rechnung-und-Staubbeutel/202274864881?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=49139&meid=19e191a0ad9842b589282b27b0ad58df&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=183158817669&itm=202274864881&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982



Please do not post multiple times about the same topic. I have already removed another post you made in the forum. We will get to your question when we have time. Posting over and over again comes off as impatient, and sounds like you are rushing, even if that is not your intention.

Please also read the first page of this thread for photo requirements. The photos in the first listing are far too blurry to authenticate with, and a photo of the logo embossing is missing. Requesting clear, detailed photos will actually get you an answer faster, as now we have to wait for the clear photos.

I believe the second listing is of an authentic bag.


----------



## Saulynason

averagejoe said:


> Please do not post multiple times about the same topic. I have already removed another post you made in the forum. We will get to your question when we have time. Posting over and over again comes off as impatient, and sounds like you are rushing, even if that is not your intention.
> 
> Please also read the first page of this thread for photo requirements. The photos in the first listing are far too blurry to authenticate with, and a photo of the logo embossing is missing. Requesting clear, detailed photos will actually get you an answer faster, as now we have to wait for the clear photos.
> 
> I believe the second listing is of an authentic bag.


Thank You,
I am not rushing, there was problem with my internet so somehow it posted multiple times.. sorry for disturbing and thank You for an answer, have a nice day


----------



## cocobuba

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for the fast reply!


----------



## Kimmytherat

Kimmytherat said:


> Okay, I will take the pictures once I receive the bag. Thank you so much!



Hello again,

I was able to take the pictures.

Here is the info again for reference.

Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
Item Number: 332567898211
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...y-Hand-bag-Black-Vintage-NR11024/332567898211

Thank you very much!


----------



## Nubian1535

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this Dior bag?  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Leather-Handbag-5a0d1d12620ff782fc022515


Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Kimmytherat said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I was able to take the pictures.
> 
> Here is the info again for reference.
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
> Item Number: 332567898211
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...y-Hand-bag-Black-Vintage-NR11024/332567898211
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026573
> View attachment 4026575


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Dior bag?  https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Leather-Handbag-5a0d1d12620ff782fc022515
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nubian1535

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks again


----------



## Nubian1535

I wish i would have found this thread sooner.  can you help authenticate this bag?
https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Dior-5a5ecdf1a4c48562ac23b17f

just in case i need to cancel this purchase.

thanks


----------



## Kimmytherat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## brandi21

Item name: Dior Patent Leather Lady Dior Shoulder Tote Bag Light Purple 9028
Item number: 222910017674
Seller ID: brandoff_hk
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222910017674?ViewItem=&item=222910017674


----------



## cazzl

Hi averagejoe

Can you please authenticate this for me:
Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 112919161836
Seller ID: lasheen881
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...161836?hash=item1a4a81abec:g:Q2gAAOSwGz9atKBS

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Nubian1535 said:


> I wish i would have found this thread sooner.  can you help authenticate this bag?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Dior-5a5ecdf1a4c48562ac23b17f
> 
> just in case i need to cancel this purchase.
> 
> thanks


I believe this is authentic. No need to cancel the purchase on the grounds of authenticity.


----------



## Nubian1535

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. No need to cancel the purchase on the grounds of authenticity.


Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

brandi21 said:


> Item name: Dior Patent Leather Lady Dior Shoulder Tote Bag Light Purple 9028
> Item number: 222910017674
> Seller ID: brandoff_hk
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222910017674?ViewItem=&item=222910017674


I believe this is authentic. In the future, please request a photo of the date code because we often need that for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me:
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 112919161836
> Seller ID: lasheen881
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...161836?hash=item1a4a81abec:g:Q2gAAOSwGz9atKBS
> 
> Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## Afreen19

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!  You're the best!


----------



## mink

Has the Lady Dior bag ever used the monogram lining? If so, does anyone know if it was used around 2003-2006?


----------



## averagejoe

mink said:


> Has the Lady Dior bag ever used the monogram lining? If so, does anyone know if it was used around 2003-2006?


Yes, the Lady Dior did have monogram lining, and I believe it was from around 2005-2011. It was originally the Cannage jacquard lining, and then changed to the monogram, and since 2012 back to the Cannage.


----------



## Farrahhildaanuar

Hello Averagejoe,

This will be my first time to get a Lady Dior bag. Could you help to authenticate this bag please. Thanks[emoji3]

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Patent Leather Lady Cannage Shoulder Hand Bag

Item number:-

Seller id: hirakoba0307

Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/273137549918


Thanks again


----------



## averagejoe

Farrahhildaanuar said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> This will be my first time to get a Lady Dior bag. Could you help to authenticate this bag please. Thanks[emoji3]
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Quilted Patent Leather Lady Cannage Shoulder Hand Bag
> 
> Item number:-
> 
> Seller id: hirakoba0307
> 
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/273137549918
> 
> 
> Thanks again


I believe this is authentic


----------



## annie1232

Hi there, 
It’s been a while since I purchased a dior bag and I have come across a lovely one on eBay but I’m not too sure about it’s authenticity. Would you mind authenticating this for me? Thank you in advance 

Item name: Christian Dior lady Dior cannage pink bag silver hardware patent leather

Item number: 282909636680

Seller ID: johntewes 

Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/282909636680


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ma_bags

Hi Joe, can you please help authenticate this:

Item name: Christian Dior Bee clutch

Item number: 202275682937

Seller ID: handdig123

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hi there,
> It’s been a while since I purchased a dior bag and I have come across a lovely one on eBay but I’m not too sure about it’s authenticity. Would you mind authenticating this for me? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior lady Dior cannage pink bag silver hardware patent leather
> 
> Item number: 282909636680
> 
> Seller ID: johntewes
> 
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/282909636680


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ma_bags said:


> Hi Joe, can you please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Bee clutch
> 
> Item number: 202275682937
> 
> Seller ID: handdig123
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-purse-mini-clutch-bag/202275682937?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Farrahhildaanuar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much for the reply[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## shb

Good evening Ladies, 

I would very much appreciate some help authenticating this Lady Dior.

Item name - Christian Dior Lady Dior 

Item number - 162982726767

Seller ID - veronikzinchenk-0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-Patent-Leather-Grey-Medium-
Bag-RRP-2900-3000-Used-condition/162982726767?hash=item25f2870c6f:gtYAAOSwupRaw2Fa

Thank you in advance. [emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

shb said:


> Good evening Ladies,
> 
> I would very much appreciate some help authenticating this Lady Dior.
> 
> Item name - Christian Dior Lady Dior
> 
> Item number - 162982726767
> 
> Seller ID - veronikzinchenk-0
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-Patent-Leather-Grey-Medium-
> Bag-RRP-2900-3000-Used-condition/162982726767?hash=item25f2870c6f:gtYAAOSwupRaw2Fa
> 
> Thank you in advance. [emoji8]


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MissSassy_26

Hello, experts

Newbie here and would be grateful if you all can help authenticate this bag.

Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Lady Dior 240516
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-240516

Thank you!


----------



## Esrayeks

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased this Christian Dior Light Pink Calfskin Leather Medium Diorissimo Tote Bag for my mother. I would love to have it authenticated before i gift it to her! I have used Yoogi's Closet for past purchases, but i still always have a sliver of uncertainty. Thank you so much 

Item Name: Christian Dior Light Pink Calfskin Leather Medium Diorissimo Tote Bag

Online Reseller name: Yoogi's Closet

Item Number: 196563

Direct URL: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...fskin-leather-medium-diorissimo-tote-bag.html

Please let me know if i can provide any more information!


----------



## averagejoe

MissSassy_26 said:


> Hello, experts
> 
> Newbie here and would be grateful if you all can help authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Lady Dior 240516
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-240516
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Esrayeks said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased this Christian Dior Light Pink Calfskin Leather Medium Diorissimo Tote Bag for my mother. I would love to have it authenticated before i gift it to her! I have used Yoogi's Closet for past purchases, but i still always have a sliver of uncertainty. Thank you so much
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Light Pink Calfskin Leather Medium Diorissimo Tote Bag
> 
> Online Reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
> 
> Item Number: 196563
> 
> Direct URL: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...fskin-leather-medium-diorissimo-tote-bag.html
> 
> Please let me know if i can provide any more information!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MissSassy_26

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## Esrayeks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## geevie

Hey averagejoe

Can you please authenticate this. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: 
*Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Hand Bag Navy Canvas Leather AK17923*
Item number: 263522407041
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/263522407041


----------



## averagejoe

geevie said:


> Hey averagejoe
> 
> Can you please authenticate this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name:
> *Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Hand Bag Navy Canvas Leather AK17923*
> Item number: 263522407041
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/263522407041


I believe this is authentic


----------



## geevie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much averagejoe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cazzl

Hi guys!

Can I please get this bag authenticated:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much  !


----------



## egan275

Hi Average Joe.. This will be my first time to get a Dior bag. Could you help to authenticate this bag please.
Item name: Lady Dior Mini
Really appreciate your advise. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

egan275 said:


> Hi Average Joe.. This will be my first time to get a Dior bag. Could you help to authenticate this bag please.
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini
> Really appreciate your advise. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## egan275

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi average joe.. thank u very much!! Really appreciate your help


----------



## diorme

Hi average joe, would you please authenticate this bag for me? 

Item name: Dior saddle bag in Japanese patchwork
Online reseller: Poshmark
Direct link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Japanese-Patchwork-Saddle-Bag-5aa433ccd39ca2edef4d3212

Thank you in advance!


----------



## goldglitter

Hi ladies! wish i'd done this before i made the purchase, but would you please take a look at this bag for me?

Item name: Dior Lady Dior 2way handbag
Online reseller name: BrandOff
Direct URL link: https://en.brandoff-store.com/top/detail/asp/detail.asp?scode=2101213894689&from_item_list=1

Thank you!!


----------



## lvloveremma

Hi everyone, I should've had this authenticated before I bought it as I'm not familiar with Dior but would you please take a look at this Keyholder for me?

Item name: Christian Dior Key Case 6 Hooks Light Pink Patent Leather
Item number: 181725550351
Seller ID: tokyo_select_shop
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Authentic-C...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649#viTabs_0


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Dear,
What do you thing about this one?
Thank you so much for the amazing work you put into this 

Item name: Brown monogram Diot
Item number: 03-BO-1368


----------



## averagejoe

diorme said:


> Hi average joe, would you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Dior saddle bag in Japanese patchwork
> Online reseller: Poshmark
> Direct link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Japanese-Patchwork-Saddle-Bag-5aa433ccd39ca2edef4d3212
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Dear,
> What do you thing about this one?
> Thank you so much for the amazing work you put into this
> 
> Item name: Brown monogram Diot
> Item number: 03-BO-1368


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

lvloveremma said:


> Hi everyone, I should've had this authenticated before I bought it as I'm not familiar with Dior but would you please take a look at this Keyholder for me?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Key Case 6 Hooks Light Pink Patent Leather
> Item number: 181725550351
> Seller ID: tokyo_select_shop
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Key-Case-6-Hooks-Light-Pink-Patent-Leather-Made-Spain/181725550351?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649#viTabs_0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

goldglitter said:


> Hi ladies! wish i'd done this before i made the purchase, but would you please take a look at this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Dior 2way handbag
> Online reseller name: BrandOff
> Direct URL link: https://en.brandoff-store.com/top/detail/asp/detail.asp?scode=2101213894689&from_item_list=1
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## goldglitter

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AJ this means a lot!


----------



## lvloveremma

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you Averagejoe for taking your time to check this


----------



## kmatt33

I would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look at this item.  I hope the pictures are okay.

Item name: Granville Polochon Cannage Quilted Grey Lambskin Leather Cross Body Bag
Online reseller name: Tradesy.com
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-gran...rey-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/22876701/


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kmatt33 said:


> I would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look at this item.  I hope the pictures are okay.
> 
> Item name: Granville Polochon Cannage Quilted Grey Lambskin Leather Cross Body Bag
> Online reseller name: Tradesy.com
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-gran...rey-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/22876701/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## AndreaValentino

Hello Average Joe , I actually see are you a Dior connoisseur, please would you tell me if this bag is authentic? I'm in doubt because all the "leather" actually doesn´t smell like leather, Do you know if this model is actually a real or fake leather? Thank you so so much!


----------



## AndreaValentino

Please! Would you please help me with this beauty? Thank you so so so much!


----------



## kmatt33

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks!!!


----------



## averagejoe

AndreaValentino said:


> Hello Average Joe , I actually see are you a Dior connoisseur, please would you tell me if this bag is authentic? I'm in doubt because all the "leather" actually doesn´t smell like leather, Do you know if this model is actually a real or fake leather? Thank you so so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037640
> View attachment 4037641
> View attachment 4037642
> View attachment 4037643
> View attachment 4037644
> View attachment 4037645
> View attachment 4037643
> View attachment 4037642
> View attachment 4037641
> View attachment 4037644
> View attachment 4037645
> View attachment 4037646
> View attachment 4037647
> View attachment 4037648





AndreaValentino said:


> Please! Would you please help me with this beauty? Thank you so so so much!


I believe this is authentic. Please do not post your request more than once.


----------



## goldglitter

It arrived!! But the handles do this - should I be concerned?

I haven't seen any LDs having handles that scoot the side like that...


----------



## AndreaValentino

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Please do not post your request more than once.


THANK YOU SO SO MUCH! I'm sorry, first and last time! Thank you so much for your time! Have a nice day!


----------



## Bananatree

Dear AJ, 
could you please have a look at this Granville, thank you

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Beige Cannage Leather Granville Tote handbag
Item number: 372266901033
Seller ID: mccoyza01
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-C...5yGrwb0QMFbp86PBLgoAE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

goldglitter said:


> It arrived!! But the handles do this - should I be concerned?
> 
> I haven't seen any LDs having handles that scoot the side like that...


That is normal for a used Lady Dior. This doesn't mean that your bag is necessarily authentic. If you want your bag authenticated, then please post several pictures of different angles of the bag, especially of any logo embossings and also of the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Dear AJ,
> could you please have a look at this Granville, thank you
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Beige Cannage Leather Granville Tote handbag
> Item number: 372266901033
> Seller ID: mccoyza01
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Beige-Cannage-Leather-Granville-Tote-handbag-1750-/372266901033?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=a7y%2BfD5yGrwb0QMFbp86PBLgoAE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## goldglitter

averagejoe said:


> That is normal for a used Lady Dior. This doesn't mean that your bag is necessarily authentic. If you want your bag authenticated, then please post several pictures of different angles of the bag, especially of any logo embossings and also of the date code.



Thanks AJ, I too have realized that perhaps I've been looking at brand new LDs so far before I chanced upon this color. Thank you for your help!


----------



## minnaliini

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Dear Averagejoe! I finally got my bag and it's beautiful. I believe it's authentic but here are new pictures. (Code inside is 06-B0-0173). Could you please confirm? Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

minnaliini said:


> Dear Averagejoe! I finally got my bag and it's beautiful. I believe it's authentic but here are new pictures. (Code inside is 06-B0-0173). Could you please confirm? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039055


I believe this is authentic. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## kmatt33

Hi,  I would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look at this one for me.  Thanks so much

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR GRANVILLE CANNAGE BLACK LAMBSKIN SILVER HW QUILTED CROSS TOTE BAG
Item number: 152410680973
Seller ID: melouie328
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...680973?hash=item237c626e8d:g:fp4AAOSwjVVVja3O


----------



## kmatt33

Sorry I have one more I need authenticated I promise this is the last one for now.

Item name: Authentic Dior New M1301pgca Dior Granville Gris Fonce Lambskin Tote Bag Shw
Item number: 391781593564
Seller ID:  lvauthentic

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-D...593564?hash=item5b3800b1dc:g:hzQAAOSwhvFZFXvr


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kmatt33 said:


> Hi,  I would be greatly appreciated if you could take a look at this one for me.  Thanks so much
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR GRANVILLE CANNAGE BLACK LAMBSKIN SILVER HW QUILTED CROSS TOTE BAG
> Item number: 152410680973
> Seller ID: melouie328
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...680973?hash=item237c626e8d:g:fp4AAOSwjVVVja3O


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

kmatt33 said:


> Sorry I have one more I need authenticated I promise this is the last one for now.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior New M1301pgca Dior Granville Gris Fonce Lambskin Tote Bag Shw
> Item number: 391781593564
> Seller ID:  lvauthentic
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-D...593564?hash=item5b3800b1dc:g:hzQAAOSwhvFZFXvr


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kmatt33

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


Thanks I looked and it seems all the pictures are included now in the listing is you scroll to the bottom of the item description. If there’s a view missing can you let me know?  I really appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## kmatt33

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## averagejoe

kmatt33 said:


> Thanks I looked and it seems all the pictures are included now in the listing is you scroll to the bottom of the item description. If there’s a view missing can you let me know?  I really appreciate your help. Thanks


Sorry I did not see that it has been added via an item update link. I believe this is authentic


----------



## xicon

Item name: Christian Dior monogram shoulder bag
Online reseller name: rushout89
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243287...3979ce26a441d583da11964a8654b314909:243287332


----------



## Missayxmish

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this! I ordered it from Therealreal.com but the date stamp is a little off to me in regards to the bleeding, it’s a little crooked as well. I just bought this a few days ago and received it today. Thanks!!


----------



## claraclara

Please help me authenticate this, thank you. The inside lining and print on leather behind charms concerns me.


----------



## claraclara

Adding strap pics


----------



## averagejoe

xicon said:


> Item name: Christian Dior monogram shoulder bag
> Online reseller name: rushout89
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243287332/christian-dior-flower-monogram-shoulder?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dior bag&ref=sc_gallery-1-2&plkey=c472f3979ce26a441d583da11964a8654b314909:243287332


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

claraclara said:


> View attachment 4040615
> View attachment 4040616
> View attachment 4040617
> View attachment 4040618
> View attachment 4040619
> View attachment 4040620
> View attachment 4040621
> View attachment 4040622
> View attachment 4040623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this, thank you. The inside lining and print on leather behind charms concerns me.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Missayxmish said:


> View attachment 4040176
> View attachment 4040167
> View attachment 4040168
> View attachment 4040169
> View attachment 4040170
> View attachment 4040171
> View attachment 4040173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this! I ordered it from Therealreal.com but the date stamp is a little off to me in regards to the bleeding, it’s a little crooked as well. I just bought this a few days ago and received it today. Thanks!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Kaealexis

I want to purchase a vintage dior bag but I want to make sure it’s real first. The serial number for this bag is 15-MA-1023. Can someone please help me out.


Item Name: Vintage Christian Dior
small shoulder bag. (Columbus Avenue bag).
Online reseller name: nancys_closet1 on Poshmark.
Direct Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SMALL-SHOULDER-BAG-5a4fd3dcd39ca22fb1002e82


----------



## Andrezza thomas

Hi, can anyone tell if that’s a real Dior bag?
The sellers didn’t pot loads of pictures but have pictures of both side of the tag.Thats my first time here so I m sorry if I did something wrong.
Thanks
Item name: *Christian Dior Monogram Vintage Saddle Bag with rare anchor print interior*
Item number: 152988175855
Seller ID: *mummyduck*
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-...with-rare-anchor-print-interior-/152988175855


----------



## averagejoe

Kaealexis said:


> I want to purchase a vintage dior bag but I want to make sure it’s real first. The serial number for this bag is 15-MA-1023. Can someone please help me out.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Christian Dior
> small shoulder bag. (Columbus Avenue bag).
> Online reseller name: nancys_closet1 on Poshmark.
> Direct Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SMALL-SHOULDER-BAG-5a4fd3dcd39ca22fb1002e82


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread to have your bag authenticated. All Dior authentication requests should go here.

I believe this bag is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Andrezza thomas said:


> Hi, can anyone tell if that’s a real Dior bag?
> The sellers didn’t pot loads of pictures but have pictures of both side of the tag.Thats my first time here so I m sorry if I did something wrong.
> Thanks
> Item name: *Christian Dior Monogram Vintage Saddle Bag with rare anchor print interior*
> Item number: 152988175855
> Seller ID: *mummyduck*
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-...with-rare-anchor-print-interior-/152988175855


I believe this is authentic


----------



## patzzivi

Hi averagejoe,

Can you please help to authenticate my bag, just bought it but no made in stamp in the charm and the font is a bit messy.Thank you so much.


----------



## patzzivi

Additional photo let me know


----------



## Kaealexis

Hi can some authenticate this vintage Dior for me please. The number inside is 15-MA-1023

Item name: Vintage Christian dior small shoulder bag.
Reseller name: nancys_closet1
Direct link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SMALL-SHOULDER-BAG-5a4fd3dcd39ca22fb1002e82


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me? Thank you very much!

Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag Pink Lambskin Leather with Strap
Item Number: 142759473165
Seller ID: luxurycollection
Direct Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Item Name: Lady Dior midium patent leather grey bag. Bought in London for £2500.
Item Number: 163007015175
Seller ID: itsupportlondon
Direct Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you again!


----------



## Bpappy10

Authentic or not? Thanks!

Direct Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-rare-mini-saddle-baguette/23135840/

Seller: SHOPTHESNOB


----------



## averagejoe

patzzivi said:


> Additional photo let me know


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread to have your bag authenticated. All Dior authentication requests should go here.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic





Kaealexis said:


> Hi can some authenticate this vintage Dior for me please. The number inside is 15-MA-1023
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian dior small shoulder bag.
> Reseller name: nancys_closet1
> Direct link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SMALL-SHOULDER-BAG-5a4fd3dcd39ca22fb1002e82


I already replied to your original post. Please do not post your request multiple times, especially if it has already been answered.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag Pink Lambskin Leather with Strap
> Item Number: 142759473165
> Seller ID: luxurycollection
> Direct Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Mini-Bag-Pink-Lambskin-Leather-with-Strap/142759473165?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior midium patent leather grey bag. Bought in London for £2500.
> Item Number: 163007015175
> Seller ID: itsupportlondon
> Direct Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-midium-patent-leather-grey-bag-Bought-in-London-for-2500/163007015175?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you again!


Not enough pictures for the first listing.

I believe the second one is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Bpappy10 said:


> Authentic or not? Thanks!
> 
> Direct Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-rare-mini-saddle-baguette/23135840/
> 
> Seller: SHOPTHESNOB


I believe this is fake


----------



## Nubian1535

Hello, can you help Authenticate this Dior small bag.


----------



## Nubian1535

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello, can you help Authenticate this Dior small bag.


----------



## choleholly12

Hello can anyone please help me authenticate Dior .,  Please help me authenticate this dior, thank you!
I can find serial number listed online to check it. another # ive found 02-B0-0035
-Dior Trotter mini bag
 02-B0-0075

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Navy-Trotter-great-condition-58fb8b492ba50a99d400d045


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

choleholly12 said:


> Hello can anyone please help me authenticate Dior .,  Please help me authenticate this dior, thank you!
> I can find serial number listed online to check it. another # ive found 02-B0-0035
> -Dior Trotter mini bag
> 02-B0-0075
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Navy-Trotter-great-condition-58fb8b492ba50a99d400d045


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nubian1535

Sorry Joe, was that a yes to this bag or the comment below mine? Thanks


----------



## xicon

Hey again, just need help authenticating. Thanks!

Item name: Dior Rasta Monogram shoulder bag
Item number: Can’t find
Seller ID: fyikathy50
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authenti...rentrq:e8d6fbad1620ac3d5b5609eafffc7a0d|iid:1


----------



## ginamoog

I got this bag from a friend who said it was authentic.. I have my doubts.  What do you think?


----------



## choleholly12

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


HI thank you , I wasnt sure because the serial number on bag doesn't match the type of bag it is.  thanks for your help


----------



## averagejoe

choleholly12 said:


> HI thank you , I wasnt sure because the serial number on bag doesn't match the type of bag it is.  thanks for your help


This bag is not truly vintage even though it was designed to look like it. It came during the Galliano years at Dior, which is why the serial number looks like that.


----------



## averagejoe

ginamoog said:


> I got this bag from a friend who said it was authentic.. I have my doubts.  What do you think?


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Nubian1535 said:


> Sorry Joe, was that a yes to this bag or the comment below mine? Thanks


Sorry about that. The quote wasn't inserted properly.

Yes, I believe the bag you posted is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

xicon said:


> Hey again, just need help authenticating. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Dior Rasta Monogram shoulder bag
> Item number: Can’t find
> Seller ID: fyikathy50
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authentic-Dior-Rasta-Monogram-Handbag-Shoulder-bag-beige-canvas-and-leather/232739039589?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=d1233eff74d7450c83fe00febcbd127a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=232739039589&itm=232739039589&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:614a795d-4579-11e8-ab2f-74dbd1805211|parentrq:e8d6fbad1620ac3d5b5609eafffc7a0d|iid:1


Picture of the front of the interior tag with the Christian Dior logo is required.


----------



## Nubian1535

averagejoe said:


> Sorry about that. The quote wasn't inserted properly.
> 
> Yes, I believe the bag you posted is authentic.


Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Vivejka

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR PINK TROTTER ROMANTIQUE SHOULDER BAG

Item Number183189013713

Seller ID: js_modish

Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...013713?hash=item2aa6ea84d1:g:uZgAAOSwYytah7QH


Thank you very much! [emoji4]



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vivejka

Please authenticate. Thank you very much! [emoji4]

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR IVORY CANNAGE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG

Item Number173280524259

Seller ID: js_modish

Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...524259?hash=item285852f7e3:g:IYQAAOSwm9tZ2cNo

TIA [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## averagejoe

Vivejka said:


> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR PINK TROTTER ROMANTIQUE SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Item Number183189013713
> 
> Seller ID: js_modish
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...013713?hash=item2aa6ea84d1:g:uZgAAOSwYytah7QH
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Vivejka said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you very much! [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR IVORY CANNAGE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Item Number173280524259
> 
> Seller ID: js_modish
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...524259?hash=item285852f7e3:g:IYQAAOSwm9tZ2cNo
> 
> TIA [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I believe both are authentic.

The Trotter Romantique is not supposed to have white edge piping. It used to be pink, but the leather seems to have been peeled off completely.


----------



## choleholly12

averagejoe said:


> This bag is not truly vintage even though it was designed to look like it. It came during the Galliano years at Dior, which is why the serial number looks like that.


ok wow, thank you. Another question if you dont mind.....does that mean it has lesser value as a purse compared to vintage..not sure if im explaining it right ..but in your opinion what do you think... same since its authentic?! thanks again


----------



## xicon

Item name: Christian Dior Rasta monogram bag
Item number: 323167807075
Seller ID: thevtgfinds
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-Christian-Dior-By-John-Galliano-Rasta-Monogram-Bag/323167807075

Hello again averagejoe! The original posting had no pictures of the leather tag on the inside so I asked the seller for pictures of them and provided them attached below. My main concern is that the leather tag seems kind of....angled rather than straight, as you can see on the left top corner. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vivejka

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic.
> 
> The Trotter Romantique is not supposed to have white edge piping. It used to be pink, but the leather seems to have been peeled off completely.



I see. Thank you very verrryyyyyy much!
Have a nice day! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

xicon said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Rasta monogram bag
> Item number: 323167807075
> Seller ID: thevtgfinds
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-Christian-Dior-By-John-Galliano-Rasta-Monogram-Bag/323167807075
> 
> Hello again averagejoe! The original posting had no pictures of the leather tag on the inside so I asked the seller for pictures of them and provided them attached below. My main concern is that the leather tag seems kind of....angled rather than straight, as you can see on the left top corner. Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 4044741
> View attachment 4044742


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

choleholly12 said:


> ok wow, thank you. Another question if you dont mind.....does that mean it has lesser value as a purse compared to vintage..not sure if im explaining it right ..but in your opinion what do you think... same since its authentic?! thanks again


I don't think so. It depends more on style actually, as that foldover monogram clutch with the CD initials made popular by Sarah Jessica Parker's character on Sex and the City, and now revisited by Maria Grazia Chiuri, sells relatively well for a vintage piece, but a lot of other vintage pieces don't sell for very much at all. And now the Saddle bag is having a surge in selling price thanks to social media.

I actually prefer this "newer" vintage myself, as the construction and lining are nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Silvie89

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I bought a Lady Dior handbag from VestiaireCollective. The authenticity card states it was bought in 2012 in Rome. I've watched many videos on how to spot a fake Lady Dior bag and everything seems to be fine apart from one thing. The "O" of the Dior charm sits on a lambskin plate. Now all the videos I have watched say that on the back of this lambskin plate it should say "Christian Dior". On my bag it says "Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy". Can anyone please tell me if it is possible that the bag is still authentic? Everything else about the bag looks perfect. Thank you Silvie


----------



## Briar0235

Hi!
Could someone help me authenticate this Dior bag? I cannot find the style name anywhere but I’d suspect it’s a Dior from the Gaucho line! My apologies for the tag, but I’m still unsure about it and don’t use knock off bags!


----------



## averagejoe

Briar0235 said:


> Hi!
> Could someone help me authenticate this Dior bag? I cannot find the style name anywhere but I’d suspect it’s a Dior from the Gaucho line! My apologies for the tag, but I’m still unsure about it and don’t use knock off bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045374
> View attachment 4045375
> View attachment 4045376
> 
> View attachment 4045373


I believe this is authentic. 

Whoa! $19.99?! I'd like one too!


----------



## Briar0235

Thank you! It started out as 40 but it didn't sell and they kept putting it down! Do you happen to know the style name or type of bag it is?


----------



## averagejoe

Briar0235 said:


> Thank you! It started out as 40 but it didn't sell and they kept putting it down! Do you happen to know the style name or type of bag it is?


This is the Gaucho toiletry bag. I can't believe how low the price is! And can't believe it didn't sell out at $40. I would've already bought it at that price.


----------



## Briar0235

Haha I couldn't either! I think its probably because the tag is attached where most dior is not so people probably though it was fake! Do you know how much these would sell for? I can't find any online so I'm unsure of the value.


----------



## averagejoe

Briar0235 said:


> Haha I couldn't either! I think its probably because the tag is attached where most dior is not so people probably though it was fake! Do you know how much these would sell for? I can't find any online so I'm unsure of the value.


On Ebay, it depends on who is bidding, but this can go from around $75 to $100 USD.


----------



## averagejoe

Briar0235 said:


> Haha I couldn't either! I think its probably because the tag is attached where most dior is not so people probably though it was fake! Do you know how much these would sell for? I can't find any online so I'm unsure of the value.


The original retail price was a lot higher, probably over $500 given that is is made of leather.


----------



## Briar0235

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bkg05

Item name:    Christian Dior Monogram Saddlebag
Online reseller name: msjaygeorge
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Monogram-Saddlebag-5adbd370a44dbe819858c6fd


----------



## averagejoe

bkg05 said:


> Item name:    Christian Dior Monogram Saddlebag
> Online reseller name: msjaygeorge
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Monogram-Saddlebag-5adbd370a44dbe819858c6fd


I believe this is authentic. I moved your post here to this thread. Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Gif18

Dear Averagejoe,

Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag.

Thank you very much


----------



## Gif18

Pictures continue....


Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## choleholly12

averagejoe said:


> I don't think so. It depends more on style actually, as that foldover monogram clutch with the CD initials made popular by Sarah Jessica Parker's character on Sex and the City, and now revisited by Maria Grazia Chiuri, sells relatively well for a vintage piece, but a lot of other vintage pieces don't sell for very much at all. And now the Saddle bag is having a surge in selling price thanks to social media.
> 
> I actually prefer this "newer" vintage myself, as the construction and lining are nicer in my opinion.


Wow again, you are so informative AND helpful.
I can't believe I just barely found out about this website! 
Thanks again Average joe , that makes sense since you explained it!


----------



## Vivejka

Can you please authenticate this old bag? 
Not sure if it’s old fake or a vintage.

Thank you very much!

Item name: Christian Dior Crossbody Bag

Seller: N/A

I took the pictures.













Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## averagejoe

Gif18 said:


> View attachment 4046008
> View attachment 4046009
> View attachment 4046010
> View attachment 4046011
> View attachment 4046012
> View attachment 4046013
> View attachment 4046014
> View attachment 4046015
> View attachment 4046016
> View attachment 4046018
> 
> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this lady dior bag.
> 
> Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vivejka said:


> Can you please authenticate this old bag?
> Not sure if it’s old fake or a vintage.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Crossbody Bag
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> I took the pictures.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046069
> View attachment 4046070
> View attachment 4046071
> View attachment 4046072
> View attachment 4046074
> View attachment 4046075
> View attachment 4046076
> View attachment 4046077
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Vivejka

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much for your reply [emoji4]
Do you happen to know what’s the use of the garters in the bag? 
Also, around what time this bag came out?
Thanks again for all your help. [emoji4]




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gif18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Vivejka said:


> Thank you very much for your reply [emoji4]
> Do you happen to know what’s the use of the garters in the bag?
> Also, around what time this bag came out?
> Thanks again for all your help. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


The bag came out in 2001. The CD "garter" is simply decorative, and to display the logo. It serves no useful purpose.


----------



## Vivejka

averagejoe said:


> The bag came out in 2001. The CD "garter" is simply decorative, and to display the logo. It serves no useful purpose.



Ah I see, OKay.
Again, thank you very much! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Christian Dior Lady Bag (Authentic)
Item Number: 323197458323
Seller ID: womansworld19
Direct Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Carinet

Can anyone please help on authenticating this lady dior bag? Thank you in advance!

https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/80021735-authentique-sac-dior-lady


----------



## averagejoe

Carinet said:


> Can anyone please help on authenticating this lady dior bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/sacs-a-main/80021735-authentique-sac-dior-lady
> View attachment 4048043
> View attachment 4048044
> View attachment 4048046
> View attachment 4048047
> View attachment 4048048


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Lady Bag (Authentic)
> Item Number: 323197458323
> Seller ID: womansworld19
> Direct Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Authentic/323197458323?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## 8088

Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much in advance !!!
Item name: Lady Dior 
Item number: 98-MA-1005
Seller ID: Item name: cauchistore 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/123046573369?ViewItem=&item=123046573369


----------



## windowshopper87

Hello! I found this vintage CD bag but am not familiar enough with the brand to know if it's authentic or not. Can someone help me out? The interior logo looks a little suspect but I'm not sure. If real, around what year is it from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ahg68

Item Name: Dior Reflected Peaked Aviator in Silver/White
Seller: Tropical Shades
Website: Tradesy

I would love help authenticating these sunglasses I purchased from Tradesy.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-silver-white-reflected-cat-eye-mirror-85ldc-sunglasses/23216626/

I am attaching additional photos of the inside of temple. I can see on the inside of the right temple a series of numbers etched in the plastic: SKNO2A8M9L in case that is helpful.

A similar pair on Poshmark shows slightly different markings on the inside of the temples but I don't know which one might be authentic or they could both be replicas!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Reflected-Peaked-Aviator-Sunglasses-5a9b39536bf5a6a956bd0b27

Thanks so much in advance!
Anne


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Carinet

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you Joe for your fast answer!


----------



## averagejoe

8088 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much in advance !!!
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 98-MA-1005
> Seller ID: Item name: cauchistore
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/123046573369?ViewItem=&item=123046573369


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

windowshopper87 said:


> Hello! I found this vintage CD bag but am not familiar enough with the brand to know if it's authentic or not. Can someone help me out? The interior logo looks a little suspect but I'm not sure. If real, around what year is it from? Thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ahg68 said:


> Item Name: Dior Reflected Peaked Aviator in Silver/White
> Seller: Tropical Shades
> Website: Tradesy
> 
> I would love help authenticating these sunglasses I purchased from Tradesy.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-silver-white-reflected-cat-eye-mirror-85ldc-sunglasses/23216626/
> 
> I am attaching additional photos of the inside of temple. I can see on the inside of the right temple a series of numbers etched in the plastic: SKNO2A8M9L in case that is helpful.
> 
> A similar pair on Poshmark shows slightly different markings on the inside of the temples but I don't know which one might be authentic or they could both be replicas!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Reflected-Peaked-Aviator-Sunglasses-5a9b39536bf5a6a956bd0b27
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> Anne
> 
> View attachment 4048967
> View attachment 4048968


Not sure about this one, sorry. The fact that they both look slightly different is a bit concerning, and I don't know which one is authentic either (or if both are).


----------



## windowshopper87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much for getting back to me!


----------



## choleholly12

HI again!  please help me authenticate ! thanks so much
Item: Christian Dior Diorever Bag in Black Bullcalf leather
Id: Veni_mart
url:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...787655?hash=item3d609b2e07:g:PhkAAOSw3Z9aub-m

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...787655?hash=item3d609b2e07:g:PhkAAOSw3Z9aub-m


----------



## Monogram_lover

Hi there, I was wondering if this Dior mini saddlebag is authentic and if so, when it was made? The label says made in Spain. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

choleholly12 said:


> HI again!  please help me authenticate ! thanks so much
> Item: Christian Dior Diorever Bag in Black Bullcalf leather
> Id: Veni_mart
> url:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...787655?hash=item3d609b2e07:g:PhkAAOSw3Z9aub-m
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...787655?hash=item3d609b2e07:g:PhkAAOSw3Z9aub-m


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Monogram_lover said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if this Dior mini saddlebag is authentic and if so, when it was made? The label says made in Spain. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Monogram_lover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## tjeerd de jong

i bought a lady dior with digits MA 0937  this is march 1997? but without digits before the MA does this means that it's a counterfeit?


----------



## averagejoe

tjeerd de jong said:


> i bought a lady dior with digits MA 0937  this is march 1997? but without digits before the MA does this means that it's a counterfeit?


We need to see pictures of the bag, especially of all logo embossings and of the date code, as well as other details. We cannot authenticate with just the code.


----------



## Calypsoblue

Hi please could you help me authenticate this bag ,
Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Calypsoblue said:


> Hi please could you help me authenticate this bag ,
> Many thanks


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Calypsoblue

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Many thanks


----------



## justnicole1

Hi everyone!
I am eager to purchase this bag but I would like to get some opinion regarding its authenticity before I proceed! 

Item name: Lady Dior patent leather handbag
Online reseller name: Lina
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5272972.shtml

(P.S. I am new to TPF so I apologise in advance if any of the format of the above is incorrect...)

Thank you!


----------



## ahg68

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry. The fact that they both look slightly different is a bit concerning, and I don't know which one is authentic either (or if both are).



Thank you! Fingers crossed that they are authentic!


----------



## Bettilein

Hello my dears, what do you think about this Lady Dior bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Bettilein said:


> Hello my dears, what do you think about this Lady Dior bag?


I believe this is fake


----------



## justnicole1

justnicole1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am eager to purchase this bag but I would like to get some opinion regarding its authenticity before I proceed!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior patent leather handbag
> Online reseller name: Lina
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5272972.shtml
> 
> (P.S. I am new to TPF so I apologise in advance if any of the format of the above is incorrect...)
> 
> Thank you!



Hi averagejoe, do you mind authenticating this bag for me? Many thanks!


----------



## 02jwh01

Could you please authenticate this bag on eBay for me please 

Items name - Christian Dior Handbag 

Item number - 183100445595

Seller ID - bello_david 

Direct URL LINK - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183100445595


----------



## Bettilein

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


 Oh Thank you for your exerpertise. What are the red Flags? Greetings


----------



## SamanthaStevens

Hello, I am looking at this bag on ebay and am wondering if it is authentic? I hope I am doing this right, it is my first time. Here is the link to the listing. Thank you for any help! Please let me know if I need to provide any additional information. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-100-Lady...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Bettilein said:


> Oh Thank you for your exerpertise. What are the red Flags? Greetings


Sorry we do not provide authentication tips on this public forum.


----------



## averagejoe

SamanthaStevens said:


> Hello, I am looking at this bag on ebay and am wondering if it is authentic? I hope I am doing this right, it is my first time. Here is the link to the listing. Thank you for any help! Please let me know if I need to provide any additional information.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-100-Lady-Dior-In-Gris-Opaline-Pearly-Grey-With-Light-Gold-Hardware-Medium/332634209025?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic. Usually, we require the following format:

Item name: 
Item number: 
Seller ID: 
Direct URL link: 

This allows us to find the item if your link doesn't work.


----------



## SamanthaStevens

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Usually, we require the following format:
> 
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This allows us to find the item if your link doesn't work.


Thank you! Would you like me to repost with that or just remember to do it in the future? I appreciate your reply!


----------



## averagejoe

02jwh01 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag on eBay for me please
> 
> Items name - Christian Dior Handbag
> 
> Item number - 183100445595
> 
> Seller ID - bello_david
> 
> Direct URL LINK - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183100445595


I would like to see clear photos of the D I O R charms, the logo on the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms, and also of the CD engravings on the grommets at the base of the top handles.


----------



## averagejoe

SamanthaStevens said:


> Thank you! Would you like me to repost with that or just remember to do it in the future? I appreciate your reply!


Please just use this in the future. No need to re-post, as I have already authenticated it.


----------



## SamanthaStevens

averagejoe said:


> Please just use this in the future. No need to re-post, as I have already authenticated it.



Thank you again! I will remember to do that going forward.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

justnicole1 said:


> Hi averagejoe, do you mind authenticating this bag for me? Many thanks!


The date code stamp and the logo at the back of the D I O R charms are required.


----------



## Bettilein

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not provide authentication tips on this public forum.


Oh sorry, I dont know.


----------



## meinyoureyes

Could you please help me authenticate the following item?
Item name: Dior C’est bag
Item number: 01-B0-0167
Seller: A Second Chance Resale
Direct URL link: no url but attached photos









What really concerns me is that the card and booklet come with this bag seems different from ones I got from boutique , the upper card is from this bag and lower one is from boutique. Left booklet is from boutique and right is from this bag ( margin seems a bit off).



I would really appreciate your opinion one this, hopefully not a super fake!


----------



## averagejoe

meinyoureyes said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the following item?
> Item name: Dior C’est bag
> Item number: 01-B0-0167
> Seller: A Second Chance Resale
> Direct URL link: no url but attached photos
> View attachment 4052227
> View attachment 4052228
> View attachment 4052229
> View attachment 4052230
> View attachment 4052231
> View attachment 4052232
> View attachment 4052233
> View attachment 4052226
> 
> What really concerns me is that the card and booklet come with this bag seems different from ones I got from boutique , the upper card is from this bag and lower one is from boutique. Left booklet is from boutique and right is from this bag ( margin seems a bit off).
> View attachment 4052224
> View attachment 4052225
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion one this, hopefully not a super fake!


I believe this is authentic. Most of the new cards have bar codes now.


----------



## meinyoureyes

meinyoureyes said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the following item?
> Item name: Dior C’est bag
> Item number: 01-B0-0167
> Seller: A Second Chance Resale
> Direct URL link: no url but attached photos







averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Most of the new cards have bar codes now.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Most of the new cards have bar codes now.


That is so good to know! Thank you for getting back


----------



## Claudia Weinfurtner

Can you Tell me if this Dior is an Original? The owner is my mother. Thank you


----------



## Claudia Weinfurtner

I have another Dior. I don‘t know, if this one is origin. There is no serial number.


----------



## Claudia Weinfurtner

and this is the third Dior I have. Is it origin? Thank you for watching


----------



## Cheelin

Hi! Could you please authenticate this dior for me?

Thank you! It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Calisto2

Hello,
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage saddle on ebay?  Thanks so much.  
Item name: Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Denim Speedway Saddle
Item number: Date Code on the bag is *MU 0031*
Seller ID: kellysgreen
Direct URL link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...739864?hash=item3b0a970518:g:z5AAAOSwUDla3r4c


----------



## Lils88

Hi, I'm looking at getting the bag below.  Would be grateful for any comments.  Thank you!

Item name: Vintage Dior (not sure if there is a more proper name_
Online reseller name: Trulyvintage
Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/new-arrival-chanel-167211370/


----------



## marinkab

Hi, can you please help authenticate?


----------



## jcdesign

Please authenticate this lady dior.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-red-lambskin-leather-satchel/23242056/


----------



## jcdesign

Hi Averagejoe, I'm new to this forum and unsure if I'm following the proper thread for authentication request. If you or someone can please help authenticate this lady dior, I would really appreciate it. I bought it from one of the reputable online shops where I sell/buy luxury bags but concerned about the charm label behind the letter "O" that says "Made in Italy" below "Christian Dior". From the research I've done, the authentic dior only says "Christian Dior". Can you please confirm? Many thanks!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-red-lambskin-leather-satchel/23242056/


----------



## shb

Good afternoon, please may I get some help regarding thisGaucho 

Item name : Ladies Christian Dior Gaucho Handbag Bag Genuine

Item number : 152604658450

Seller ID : colmaster64 

Direct URL link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152604658450

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## shb

Please may have some guidance .

Item name : Vintage-Dior-gaucho-saddle-bag

Item number : 132604037998

Seller ID : rosarugosacat

Direct URL link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132604037998

Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Calisto2 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage saddle on ebay?  Thanks so much.
> Item name: Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Denim Speedway Saddle
> Item number: Date Code on the bag is *MU 0031*
> Seller ID: kellysgreen
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...739864?hash=item3b0a970518:g:z5AAAOSwUDla3r4c
> 
> View attachment 4053088
> View attachment 4053089
> View attachment 4053090


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

shb said:


> Please may have some guidance .
> 
> Item name : Vintage-Dior-gaucho-saddle-bag
> 
> Item number : 132604037998
> 
> Seller ID : rosarugosacat
> 
> Direct URL link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132604037998
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji4]


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

shb said:


> Good afternoon, please may I get some help regarding thisGaucho
> 
> Item name : Ladies Christian Dior Gaucho Handbag Bag Genuine
> 
> Item number : 152604658450
> 
> Seller ID : colmaster64
> 
> Direct URL link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152604658450
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jcdesign said:


> Hi Averagejoe, I'm new to this forum and unsure if I'm following the proper thread for authentication request. If you or someone can please help authenticate this lady dior, I would really appreciate it. I bought it from one of the reputable online shops where I sell/buy luxury bags but concerned about the charm label behind the letter "O" that says "Made in Italy" below "Christian Dior". From the research I've done, the authentic dior only says "Christian Dior". Can you please confirm? Many thanks!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-red-lambskin-leather-satchel/23242056/
> 
> View attachment 4054983
> View attachment 4054984
> View attachment 4054985


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

marinkab said:


> View attachment 4053624
> View attachment 4053623
> View attachment 4053621
> View attachment 4053620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please help authenticate?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lils88 said:


> Hi, I'm looking at getting the bag below.  Would be grateful for any comments.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior (not sure if there is a more proper name_
> Online reseller name: Trulyvintage
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/p/new-arrival-chanel-167211370/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Claudia Weinfurtner said:


> Can you Tell me if this Dior is an Original? The owner is my mother. Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## shb

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so so much [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Claudia Weinfurtner said:


> I have another Dior. I don‘t know, if this one is origin. There is no serial number.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Claudia Weinfurtner said:


> and this is the third Dior I have. Is it origin? Thank you for watching


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cheelin said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this dior for me?
> 
> Thank you! It would be greatly appreciated


Not sure about this one


----------



## jcdesign

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much!


----------



## metalburger

Howdy! Can anyone help me out with this trotter saddle?

Item name: Y8497 Dior Dior Saddle Back Leather Trotter Hand Bag Mint
Item number: v551512878
Seller ID: la_since15rite
Direct URL link:  https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v551512878


----------



## jcdesign

jcdesign said:


> Thanks so much!



hi there, can you tell what year was this bag produced?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jhl2435

Hello averagejoe, I won the auction and want to hear your impression of this bag before I make a payment. Please let me know if you require additional pictures. Thank you so much for your help in advance!!

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 142779229470
Seller ID: leomyloveanh
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## rlzx

Please do help me authenticate this bag.  I am just wondering why it has feet but no serial number on the tag. According to seller, it is a vintage bag that was made before 1997.

Item name: Lady Dior Black Medium
Online reseller name: itsstyle.2
Direct URL link: http://sg.carousell.com/p/163253336

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

metalburger said:


> Howdy! Can anyone help me out with this trotter saddle?
> 
> Item name: Y8497 Dior Dior Saddle Back Leather Trotter Hand Bag Mint
> Item number: v551512878
> Seller ID: la_since15rite
> Direct URL link:  https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v551512878


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jcdesign said:


> hi there, can you tell what year was this bag produced?


2012


----------



## averagejoe

jhl2435 said:


> Hello averagejoe, I won the auction and want to hear your impression of this bag before I make a payment. Please let me know if you require additional pictures. Thank you so much for your help in advance!!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 142779229470
> Seller ID: leomyloveanh
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-lambskin-Bag-Orange-hold-hardware-2way/142779229470?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rlzx said:


> Please do help me authenticate this bag.  I am just wondering why it has feet but no serial number on the tag. According to seller, it is a vintage bag that was made before 1997.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Black Medium
> Online reseller name: itsstyle.2
> Direct URL link: http://sg.carousell.com/p/163253336
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## choleholly12

Hello can you please help me authenticate the Dior bag, Thank you!!
item name-Black dior tote
seller-cargolargo
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Panar...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

choleholly12 said:


> Hello can you please help me authenticate the Dior bag, Thank you!!
> item name-Black dior tote
> seller-cargolargo
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Panarea-Tote-Black/382450028306?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, please could someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag. Thank you!

Item Name: Absolutely Gorgeous Diorama Wallet On Chain Bag In Nude Grained Calfskin Leather
Item Number: 192531697299
Seller ID: jbutters76
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Absolute...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you again!


----------



## Vivejka

Can you pls help? Is this authentic?

Item name: Christian Dior Romantique pouch

Seller: N/A

Photos taken by me.









Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## Vivejka

Photos that didn’t attach.


----------



## averagejoe

Vivejka said:


> Can you pls help? Is this authentic?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Romantique pouch
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Photos taken by me.
> 
> View attachment 4059009
> View attachment 4059010
> View attachment 4059012
> View attachment 4059013
> View attachment 4059014
> View attachment 4059015
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! [emoji4]


I believe this is authentic. It is actually not a Romantique pouch. It is just a Trotter pouch.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, please could someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Absolutely Gorgeous Diorama Wallet On Chain Bag In Nude Grained Calfskin Leather
> Item Number: 192531697299
> Seller ID: jbutters76
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Absolutely-Gorgeous-Diorama-Wallet-On-Chain-Bag-In-Nude-Grained-Calfskin-Leather/192531697299?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you again!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## coco09

Please help authenticate TIA
Name: dior panarea
Ebay item # 132602992522
Seller I'd ae500virginy
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...aAsEkspv4Sf0LDXbNywpc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vivejka

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It is actually not a Romantique pouch. It is just a Trotter pouch.



Thank you very much. [emoji4]
Also, thank you for the info. I just guessed what it is called. He he.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Please help authenticate TIA
> Name: dior panarea
> Ebay item # 132602992522
> Seller I'd ae500virginy
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Panarea-Cannage-Black-Canvas-Leather-Tote-Handbag-/132602992522?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=3N854KaAsEkspv4Sf0LDXbNywpc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Meandmy

If you could please help with the authentication of this item.  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you for your help.

Item name: Vintage Dior Trotter Bag
Online reseller name: Michael via Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/navy-cloth-dior-handbag-5671846.shtml


----------



## chanellover1994

Hello everyone, I've just discovered this site and was wondering that if you could help me. I've bought this Lady Dior from a local (Turkish) website and I have doubts about it's authenticity. If you could tell me if it's genuine or fake that would be very helpful, thank you in advance!


----------



## fashionislyfe1

Hi Can someone please authenticate this Dior Rasta Bag for me? I just purchased this bag and have 1more day to dispute if needed / not authentic. Pictures taken by me.  Thanks so much in advance!!! 
( my apologies in advance if I didn’t post my request properly. I’m new and not sure how to start a new post)

Item name: Dior Rasta Diorissimo Boston Bag
Direct URL Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/522cd9f77aea0b062206471b
Seller name:@dianacn


----------



## fashionislyfe1

One more pic  ( clearer) Many Thanks!!


----------



## evajenny4

Hey guys, just reserved this and wanted to check whether it was authentic! 

Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Canvas Mini Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: 'The Stylist Depot'
Direct URL link: http://www.thestylistdepot.com/christian-dior-monogram-canvas-mini-saddle-bag/

Thank you so much!


----------



## Gengen08

Can someone please authenticate this vintage CD bag for me before buying it from a friend? I appreciate your time and thank youin advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Meandmy said:


> If you could please help with the authentication of this item.  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior Trotter Bag
> Online reseller name: Michael via Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/navy-cloth-dior-handbag-5671846.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chanellover1994 said:


> Hello everyone, I've just discovered this site and was wondering that if you could help me. I've bought this Lady Dior from a local (Turkish) website and I have doubts about it's authenticity. If you could tell me if it's genuine or fake that would be very helpful, thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4063533
> View attachment 4063534
> View attachment 4063535
> View attachment 4063536
> View attachment 4063540
> View attachment 4063538
> View attachment 4063537
> 
> View attachment 4063530
> View attachment 4063531
> View attachment 4063532


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Gengen08 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this vintage CD bag for me before buying it from a friend? I appreciate your time and thank youin advance.


Missing pictures of the Dior logo embossing on the leather tag inside


----------



## averagejoe

fashionislyfe1 said:


> Hi Can someone please authenticate this Dior Rasta Bag for me? I just purchased this bag and have 1more day to dispute if needed / not authentic. Pictures taken by me.  Thanks so much in advance!!!
> ( my apologies in advance if I didn’t post my request properly. I’m new and not sure how to start a new post)
> 
> Item name: Dior Rasta Diorissimo Boston Bag
> Direct URL Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/522cd9f77aea0b062206471b
> Seller name:@dianacn
> View attachment 4064135
> View attachment 4064136
> View attachment 4064137
> View attachment 4064139
> View attachment 4064140
> View attachment 4064141
> View attachment 4064142
> View attachment 4064143
> View attachment 4064145
> View attachment 4064144


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Vivejka

Hello. [emoji4]
Is this bag authentic? Sorry, I dont know exactly what it is called. Thank you very much.

Item: Christian Dior Hobo Bag

Seller: N/A

Photos were taken by me.

Ps. What year was this style produced if authentic? TIA. [emoji4]


----------



## Vivejka




----------



## sofylovessofy1985

Hi guys  

I just got this clutch and coin purse from a flea market, but I have no idea if it's fake or authentic? Can anyone help me? Thanks 

/Sofy from Denmark


----------



## averagejoe

Vivejka said:


> View attachment 4064770


I believe this is authentic, and was produced in 2004.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

sofylovessofy1985 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just got this clutch and coin purse from a flea market, but I have no idea if it's fake or authentic? Can anyone help me? Thanks
> 
> /Sofy from Denmark


Looks good to me.


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

averagejoe said:


> Looks good to me.



Thank you very much. Can I ask you something, though? I just thought (even though it's vintage) that the stitches would be perfekt with no lose threads etc. And I also thought that the logo (CD) on the little coin purse was supposed to be... like... perfect... but it looks a little bit crooked and sloppy (if you know what I mean)? 

Again: Thank you very much!


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

sofylovessofy1985 said:


> Thank you very much. Can I ask you something, though? I just thought (even though it's vintage) that the stitches would be perfekt with no lose threads etc. And I also thought that the logo (CD) on the little coin purse was supposed to be... like... perfect... but it looks a little bit crooked and sloppy (if you know what I mean)?
> 
> Again: Thank you very much!



Ps. It's just... you usually write "I believe this is authentic" if you think that a bag is authentic, and this time you wrote "Looks good to me"... So I was just wondering if that means that you are less certain of the authenticity?


----------



## averagejoe

sofylovessofy1985 said:


> Thank you very much. Can I ask you something, though? I just thought (even though it's vintage) that the stitches would be perfekt with no lose threads etc. And I also thought that the logo (CD) on the little coin purse was supposed to be... like... perfect... but it looks a little bit crooked and sloppy (if you know what I mean)?
> 
> Again: Thank you very much!





sofylovessofy1985 said:


> Ps. It's just... you usually write "I believe this is authentic" if you think that a bag is authentic, and this time you wrote "Looks good to me"... So I was just wondering if that means that you are less certain of the authenticity?


The CD doesn't look sloppy to me at all. It looks heavily scratched, which is indicative of the age of the piece. Everything else checks out. I said "it looks good" because for vintage pieces like this where there are no further details to authenticate with (i.e. logo embossings, serial numbers, etc.), I assess them based on their construction.

Loose threads may also just be a sign of the age of this piece. This piece is by no means recent.


----------



## sofylovessofy1985

averagejoe said:


> The CD doesn't look sloppy to me at all. It looks heavily scratched, which is indicative of the age of the piece. Everything else checks out. I said "it looks good" because for vintage pieces like this where there are no further details to authenticate with (i.e. logo embossings, serial numbers, etc.), I assess them based on their construction.
> 
> Loose threads may also just be a sign of the age of this piece. This piece is by no means recent.




Thank you for a very elaborate answer. I did not mean sloppy... but it looks like there's a gap between the C and D and on the internet I can only find vintage bags with the same shape of logo where the C and D are attached... That was my biggest worry


----------



## Vivejka

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and was produced in 2004.



Thank you very very much averagejoe. [emoji4]
Happy weekend!


----------



## Meandmy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much! I really appreciate your help with this


----------



## Chocolatelover4ever

Hi everyone! 
Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Christian Dior Saddle Bag?
I’m confused because the hardware is silver yet the threads are yellow.
Also, the made in Italy part is in the front of the tab instead of the back. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gengen08

averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of the Dior logo embossing on the leather tag inside


Hi again! Here is the picture of the logo inside the bag. Thank you very much for your patience. Appreciated.


----------



## fashionislyfe1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, much appreciated!!


----------



## annie1232

Hello, 
Would anybody be able to help with this Dior bag I’ve come across. 
I’ve attached some photos and would really appreciate some help on determining it’s authenticity. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Chocolatelover4ever said:


> View attachment 4065152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Christian Dior Saddle Bag?
> I’m confused because the hardware is silver yet the threads are yellow.
> Also, the made in Italy part is in the front of the tab instead of the back.
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic.

The thread colour was not meant to match the hardware. This canvas was paired with silver hardware on the Saddle bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Gengen08 said:


> Hi again! Here is the picture of the logo inside the bag. Thank you very much for your patience. Appreciated.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> Hello,
> Would anybody be able to help with this Dior bag I’ve come across.
> I’ve attached some photos and would really appreciate some help on determining it’s authenticity. Thank you
> View attachment 4065693
> View attachment 4065694
> View attachment 4065695
> View attachment 4065696
> View attachment 4065697
> View attachment 4065698
> View attachment 4065699
> View attachment 4065700


I believe this is authentic


----------



## zvrdorth

a reseller from Milan sent me this pic 
A limited edition
is it real or fake? thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

zvrdorth said:


> a reseller from Milan sent me this pic
> A limited edition
> is it real or fake? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066163


A LOT more pictures are needed for authentication. Please read the first page of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Gengen08

Thank you so much averagejoe. I appreciate your time very much. Have a nice day!


----------



## baglover120363

Hi can I check if my lady dior is authentic?


----------



## baglover120363

Sorry forgot to post the photo of authentication card. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

baglover120363 said:


> View attachment 4066735
> View attachment 4066734
> View attachment 4066730
> View attachment 4066727
> View attachment 4066729
> View attachment 4066728
> View attachment 4066727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can I check if my lady dior is authentic?


Pictures of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## baglover120363

averagejoe said:


> Pictures of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.




Done!


----------



## baglover120363




----------



## averagejoe

baglover120363 said:


> View attachment 4066826
> View attachment 4066827
> 
> 
> 
> Done!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## baglover120363

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much!!!!

Can I confirm with you 
Code inside bag says MA-0093, does that mean bag is made in 2013 year as per authenticity card?


----------



## averagejoe

baglover120363 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Can I confirm with you
> Code inside bag says MA-0093, does that mean bag is made in 2013 year as per authenticity card?


It is made in 2003


----------



## baglover120363

Thank you so much for your help Joe! 


averagejoe said:


> It is made in 2003


----------



## averagejoe

baglover120363 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Can I confirm with you
> Code inside bag says MA-0093, does that mean bag is made in 2013 year as per authenticity card?


I know the authenticity card says the bag was bought in 2013 but there are 2 potential reasons for the decade difference:
1) The card actually belongs to another Lady Dior bag. The seller of this bag may have purchased the card from the internet to go with this bag as it may have been bought second hand.
2) This bag may have been one of the rare cases where it was "lost" in the stock inside the boutique in storage, and was retrieved years later.

In any case, the bag you have is authentic.


----------



## baglover120363

averagejoe said:


> I know the authenticity card says the bag was bought in 2013 but there are 2 potential reasons for the decade difference:
> 1) The card actually belongs to another Lady Dior bag. The seller of this bag may have purchased the card from the internet to go with this bag as it may have been bought second hand.
> 2) This bag may have been one of the rare cases where it was "lost" in the stock inside the boutique in storage, and was retrieved years later.
> 
> In any case, the bag you have is authentic.



Could it be that the date is read as 13 July 2004 instead? Cos bag manufactured in 2003 can be sold in 2004 right?


----------



## averagejoe

baglover120363 said:


> Could it be that the date is read as 13 July 2004 instead? Cos bag manufactured in 2003 can be sold in 2004 right?


Totally possible as well. Not used to reading it that way myself.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Thank you so much!

Item name: AUTHENTIC Christian Dior “J’ADIOR” Double Bracelet Choker Pink Leather SOLD OUT
Item number: 202294974116
Seller ID: rozyozy1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...et-Choker-Pink-Leather-SOLD-OUT-/202294974116


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## evajenny4

Hey guys, just reserved this and wanted to check whether it was authentic! 

Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Canvas Mini Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: 'The Stylist Depot'
Direct URL link: http://www.thestylistdepot.com/christian-dior-monogram-canvas-mini-saddle-bag/

Thank you so much!


----------



## Luxurybuyer1

Hi there! Can you please help authenticate this bag:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-handbag-lady-dior-dior-1637701.shtml
STYLE: Medium My Lady Dior
COLOR: turquoise
ONLINE RE-SELLER; Vestiare














THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Mypursee

Hello average joe! 
Would you please help me authenticate this dior wallet on chain please? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

evajenny4 said:


> Hey guys, just reserved this and wanted to check whether it was authentic!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Canvas Mini Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: 'The Stylist Depot'
> Direct URL link: http://www.thestylistdepot.com/christian-dior-monogram-canvas-mini-saddle-bag/
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4067484
> View attachment 4067485
> View attachment 4067486
> View attachment 4067487
> View attachment 4067488
> View attachment 4067490


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hello average joe!
> Would you please help me authenticate this dior wallet on chain please?
> Many thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4069393
> View attachment 4069394
> View attachment 4069395
> View attachment 4069396
> View attachment 4069397
> View attachment 4069398
> View attachment 4069399
> View attachment 4069400
> View attachment 4069401


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Emilyjg

Hi AverageJoe,

Can you authenticate this Dior scarf? I’m sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyjg said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> Can you authenticate this Dior scarf? I’m sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Emilyjg

Thank you so much!


----------



## annrytz

hello. bought this vintage bag from an online reseller. i think i did not ask for enough pictures so when I got the bag and examined it, i am now having doubts on its authenticity primarily because the date code is not alpha numeric. All the rest of the details look ok to me.  

Would someone kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks a heap!
Item: CD Diorissimo Canvas Small Boston Bag


----------



## TonyLeClubKid

Hey everyone! Somewhat of a new person on this forum!
I need help from my dior gals
I recently purchased a Dior denim saddle bag from someone on Poshmark that said it was real and that she doesn’t sell fakes because of Poshmark guidelines. However, my friend has looked at my bag and became slightly skeptical (there’s like a piece stitched together on the inside etc). Can anyone verify this for me please.


----------



## averagejoe

TonyLeClubKid said:


> Hey everyone! Somewhat of a new person on this forum!
> I need help from my dior gals
> I recently purchased a Dior denim saddle bag from someone on Poshmark that said it was real and that she doesn’t sell fakes because of Poshmark guidelines. However, my friend has looked at my bag and became slightly skeptical (there’s like a piece stitched together on the inside etc). Can anyone verify this for me please.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

annrytz said:


> hello. bought this vintage bag from an online reseller. i think i did not ask for enough pictures so when I got the bag and examined it, i am now having doubts on its authenticity primarily because the date code is not alpha numeric. All the rest of the details look ok to me.
> 
> Would someone kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks a heap!
> Item: CD Diorissimo Canvas Small Boston Bag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Emilyjg

Hi AverageJoe!

Another scarf from poshmark. I’m concerned that the back isn’t as vibrant...thanks in advance!! I appreciate what you do so much.


----------



## Kaya7

TonyLeClubKid said:


> Hey everyone! Somewhat of a new person on this forum!
> I need help from my dior gals
> I recently purchased a Dior denim saddle bag from someone on Poshmark that said it was real and that she doesn’t sell fakes because of Poshmark guidelines. However, my friend has looked at my bag and became slightly skeptical (there’s like a piece stitched together on the inside etc). Can anyone verify this for me please.



Hi, I think this bag is fake, because letters CD are together. Usually is space between them. Like 1 milimeter but is. On your “D” they are pretty together. I Hope my picture help to understand what I mean.


----------



## katie.brownlee

Hi everyone 
I’m looking for a lady Dior - I’ve found one on Ebay but it seems too good to be true so it probably is

Thank you x

Item name: Medium Lady Dior
Item number: 173321603806
Seller ID: liswat_47
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-Lad...rentrq:75d3d04f1630ab66d5a60f64fffccd7a|iid:1


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## annrytz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


You made my day! Thank you very very much!


----------



## averagejoe

katie.brownlee said:


> Hi everyone
> I’m looking for a lady Dior - I’ve found one on Ebay but it seems too good to be true so it probably is
> 
> Thank you x
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior
> Item number: 173321603806
> Seller ID: liswat_47
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-Lady-Dior/173321603806?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=74cdaf26b5d14f49aed9ee633e30960f&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173321603806&itm=173321603806&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b57ce679-5afc-11e8-acf2-74dbd1809548|parentrq:75d3d04f1630ab66d5a60f64fffccd7a|iid:1


Missing pictures of all the foil logo embossings required for authentication


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyjg said:


> Hi AverageJoe!
> 
> Another scarf from poshmark. I’m concerned that the back isn’t as vibrant...thanks in advance!! I appreciate what you do so much.


The tag looks a bit strange but I think it's due to the fact that this scarf is vintage (produced by a licensee perhaps). The back is not supposed to be exactly the same colour as the front. It gives it variation when it is tied and parts of the front and back are exposed in the knot.


----------



## averagejoe

Kaya7 said:


> View attachment 4072622
> 
> 
> Hi, I think this bag is fake, because letters CD are together. Usually is space between them. Like 1 milimeter but is. On your “D” they are pretty together. I Hope my picture help to understand what I mean.


The saddle bag that @TonyLeClubKid posted about is (I believe to be) fake, as I mentioned earlier. The spacing on the CD varies by bag, so the Diorama you posted would have slightly different CD engravings compared to authentic Dior Saddle bags. The Saddle was made over a decade before the Diorama so there should be some changes to the logo engravings.


----------



## Emilyjg

averagejoe said:


> The tag looks a bit strange but I think it's due to the fact that this scarf is vintage (produced by a licensee perhaps). The back is not supposed to be exactly the same colour as the front. It gives it variation when it is tied and parts of the front and back are exposed in the knot.


The listing said it’s from the 70s, do you think the tag is indicative of that time? Now I’m nervous it’s fake.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Hi I just purchased a vintage dior saddle bag. I’m pretty sure it is authentic. But I’m hesitant now because it looks as if the leather tab label on the inside has glue on it? Is that normal on vintage bags? Please help me authenticate this


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyjg said:


> The listing said it’s from the 70s, do you think the tag is indicative of that time? Now I’m nervous it’s fake.


I don't know the age of this piece, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi I just purchased a vintage dior saddle bag. I’m pretty sure it is authentic. But I’m hesitant now because it looks as if the leather tab label on the inside has glue on it? Is that normal on vintage bags? Please help me authenticate this


Several photos are required for authentication. We cannot authenticate with just a description.


----------



## goldglitter

Hi averagejoe! Would you please take a look at this bag: 

Name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior hand bag patent leather 
100% Auth from Japan

Seller: Patience Japan 

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/112989953613

If you need more info I'll reach out to the seller. Thank you!!


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

averagejoe said:


> Several photos are required for authentication. We cannot authenticate with just a description.







In the first photo you can see the glue near the top of the seam. I don’t necessarily want to peel it back because I’m afraid it might come off since it is a vintage piece


----------



## averagejoe

goldglitter said:


> Hi averagejoe! Would you please take a look at this bag:
> 
> Name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior hand bag patent leather
> 100% Auth from Japan
> 
> Seller: Patience Japan
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/112989953613
> 
> If you need more info I'll reach out to the seller. Thank you!!


Pictures are too small for authentication, and there are not enough details shown.


----------



## averagejoe

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> View attachment 4074484
> View attachment 4074485
> 
> 
> In the first photo you can see the glue near the top of the seam. I don’t necessarily want to peel it back because I’m afraid it might come off since it is a vintage piece


Do you have a picture of the outside of the bag. It looks fine so far. The leather piece is usually glued on before sewing to hold it in place.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the outside of the bag. It looks fine so far. The leather piece is usually glued on before sewing to hold it in place.


----------



## goldglitter

averagejoe said:


> Pictures are too small for authentication, and there are not enough details shown.



Gotcha, here are more pics:








Thank you!!


----------



## Gigi0424

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Ty in advance!
It’s the Dior Baudrier from Poshmark. I hope I did this correctly. I apologize, it’s my first time.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## goldglitter

More pics!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks so much!


----------



## jazminyvette

Hi!
I really want to get a lady dior in mini.
I scoured everywhere and ended up with this beauty. 
hope anyone can give me an idea if its authentic or not. 
I heard mixed reviews with yoogi's closet.

Item name:
*Beige Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Mini Lady Dior Bag*
Online reseller name: Yoogi's closet
Direct URL link:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...lted-lambskin-leather-mini-lady-dior-bag.html


----------



## averagejoe

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> View attachment 4074670
> View attachment 4074671


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

goldglitter said:


> Gotcha, here are more pics:
> 
> View attachment 4074796
> View attachment 4074797
> View attachment 4074799
> View attachment 4074800
> View attachment 4074801
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jazminyvette said:


> Hi!
> I really want to get a lady dior in mini.
> I scoured everywhere and ended up with this beauty.
> hope anyone can give me an idea if its authentic or not.
> I heard mixed reviews with yoogi's closet.
> 
> Item name:
> *Beige Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Mini Lady Dior Bag*
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's closet
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...lted-lambskin-leather-mini-lady-dior-bag.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi0424 said:


> View attachment 4075010
> View attachment 4075009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Ty in advance!
> It’s the Dior Baudrier from Poshmark. I hope I did this correctly. I apologize, it’s my first time.


Normally we need a lot more pictures to authenticate with, but in this case, I believe this is authentic


----------



## Gigi0424

averagejoe said:


> Normally we need a lot more pictures to authenticate with, but in this case, I believe this is authentic


Ok, good to know for the future. Thank you


----------



## scarlett16

Hello!!
I just bought a vintage lady dior bag from a physical reseller (so there's no link) for a really good price because there was no card or anything; just the bag itself and the dust bag. Strap was apparently lost. Please help me authenticate!!!
Thanks!
Item: Lady Dior in Black Lambskin Leather (medium size)


----------



## goldglitter

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## monicalvlv

Hi, I just found this Lady Dior in NWT condition and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. I also attached photos that the seller sent me. Thank you so much!


----------



## monicalvlv

More photos:
The seller said that she doesn't have the authentication card (never got it?) and purchased it from Moscow, Russia. Anything I should be alarmed about? Is this too good to be true?


----------



## ambregaelle

Hello and thanks for helping. I will try my best to respect the format but please let me know if i need to add/change information. 
Im in the process of buying this bag from the "Letgo" app (classified local ads app) .
the direct link doesn't allow to see all pictures so I've attached the ones the sellernhas provided for me.
Item name: Dior Rasta collection "saddle" bag ( i do not know how the version without a flap is called)
Online reseller name: Sophia
Direct URL link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/a810d6ef
photos provided:


----------



## jazminyvette

Authenticate This DIOR

Hey thank you so much!!!! Im glad you think it’s authentic. 

I was just very wary of how the stitching is uneven on the sides. If you notice, on the front part of the bag, the diamond stitches are uneven on the left and right. There’s more space on the left. 

Pasting the link again:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...lted-lambskin-leather-mini-lady-dior-bag.html

Also I was worried about the lining. Most mini’s uses the Cannage lining on jacquard weave but this is the dior Monogram. Is there a reason for this?

Does that still mean that this item can be authentic?


----------



## Shigatsu01

Hi there! 
I found this bag in one of my mom's old boxes when I was cleaning. She wanted me to get rid of everything in all those boxes: clothes, bags and shoes. I did what she said but gave everything away to the people who I think needs them, who could use them, instead of throwing items to the trash, hehe...anyway, found this bag and kept it as it is still usable and not broken, although as you can see, it was really not taken cared of, was stored in the box for years...I don't know anything about designer bags, shoes, clothes, etc...was just wondering if this is authentic? Please see pics below...thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

monicalvlv said:


> Hi, I just found this Lady Dior in NWT condition and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. I also attached photos that the seller sent me. Thank you so much!





monicalvlv said:


> More photos:
> The seller said that she doesn't have the authentication card (never got it?) and purchased it from Moscow, Russia. Anything I should be alarmed about? Is this too good to be true?


I believe this is authentic. Kind of strange that the seller doesn't have the card, but as long as the bag itself is authentic, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Shigatsu01 said:


> Hi there!
> I found this bag in one of my mom's old boxes when I was cleaning. She wanted me to get rid of everything in all those boxes: clothes, bags and shoes. I did what she said but gave everything away to the people who I think needs them, who could use them, instead of throwing items to the trash, hehe...anyway, found this bag and kept it as it is still usable and not broken, although as you can see, it was really not taken cared of, was stored in the box for years...I don't know anything about designer bags, shoes, clothes, etc...was just wondering if this is authentic? Please see pics below...thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4078818
> View attachment 4078819
> View attachment 4078820
> View attachment 4078821
> View attachment 4078822


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Hello and thanks for helping. I will try my best to respect the format but please let me know if i need to add/change information.
> Im in the process of buying this bag from the "Letgo" app (classified local ads app) .
> the direct link doesn't allow to see all pictures so I've attached the ones the sellernhas provided for me.
> Item name: Dior Rasta collection "saddle" bag ( i do not know how the version without a flap is called)
> Online reseller name: Sophia
> Direct URL link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/a810d6ef
> photos provided:
> View attachment 4077850
> 
> View attachment 4077851
> 
> View attachment 4077852
> 
> View attachment 4077853
> 
> View attachment 4077854
> 
> View attachment 4077855
> 
> View attachment 4077856
> 
> View attachment 4077858
> 
> View attachment 4077859
> 
> View attachment 4077860



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jazminyvette said:


> Authenticate This DIOR
> 
> Hey thank you so much!!!! Im glad you think it’s authentic.
> 
> I was just very wary of how the stitching is uneven on the sides. If you notice, on the front part of the bag, the diamond stitches are uneven on the left and right. There’s more space on the left.
> 
> Pasting the link again:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...lted-lambskin-leather-mini-lady-dior-bag.html
> 
> Also I was worried about the lining. Most mini’s uses the Cannage lining on jacquard weave but this is the dior Monogram. Is there a reason for this?
> 
> Does that still mean that this item can be authentic?


I believe this is authentic.

The Lady Dior came with logo jacquard lining for a few years in the 2000s, and was changed back to Cannage later on.


----------



## Shigatsu01

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Wow, thank you! Do you know when this shoulder bag came out? Thanks again.


----------



## averagejoe

Shigatsu01 said:


> Wow, thank you! Do you know when this shoulder bag came out? Thanks again.


Not sure about this vintage style, sorry


----------



## eva567

Hi, could you help me authenticate this patent leather miss dior from VestiaireCollective? Seller has no dustbag, box or authenticity card. The date code (last pictures) has 9 digits instead of 8 but i saw other miss dior bags with 9 digits..

direct link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-4123789.shtml

pictures: 



thanks again


----------



## averagejoe

eva567 said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this patent leather miss dior from VestiaireCollective? Seller has no dustbag, box or authenticity card. The date code (last pictures) has 9 digits instead of 8 but i saw other miss dior bags with 9 digits..
> 
> direct link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-4123789.shtml
> 
> pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again


I believe this is authentic


----------



## eva567

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much!!! and what year was it made?


----------



## averagejoe

eva567 said:


> thank you so much!!! and what year was it made?


2010


----------



## JagGal

Hi there, please could you authenticate this? I wasn’t aware that there ever had been a plum version but I may be mistaken. Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Lady Dior Medium handbag in plum
Item Number :132626176456
Seller ID: Shamaila1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...176456?hash=item1ee122d9c8:g:Ds0AAOSwzita~ZYm.


----------



## JagGal

Sorry, tried to edit and add to above post but unable to.

This particular ebay seller has negative feedback regarding a plum Lady Dior that was advertised as new on Vestiaire but apparently damaged. I’m wondering if it’s the same one, although the one in the link is £1000 more expensive!


----------



## kvamkvam

Item Name: vintage dior 
Item Number : -
Seller ID: -
Direct link: https://www.finn.no/121276936

I nerd advice on this please. There is no serialnumber or dustbag. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

JagGal said:


> Hi there, please could you authenticate this? I wasn’t aware that there ever had been a plum version but I may be mistaken. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium handbag in plum
> Item Number :132626176456
> Seller ID: Shamaila1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...176456?hash=item1ee122d9c8:g:Ds0AAOSwzita~ZYm.


This colour was released, but there are not enough pictures to authenticate this bag, Please read page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

JagGal said:


> Hi there, please could you authenticate this? I wasn’t aware that there ever had been a plum version but I may be mistaken. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium handbag in plum
> Item Number :132626176456
> Seller ID: Shamaila1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...176456?hash=item1ee122d9c8:g:Ds0AAOSwzita~ZYm.


Not enough details to authenticate with.


----------



## Dkattz

Please authenticate for me.
Item name: Dior, Saddle
Item #: JC41612
Direct URL link:  https://www.jolicloset.com/en/designers-women/dior/womens-bags/handbags/saddle--41612

Is this a reputable website?  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Cindyjimin

I got this So long ago from my mother in law. I can’t tell if it’s a true Dior. Any help would be great. I do know for sure it’s not leather.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MJ2480

Is this authentic?

Bag: DIOR saddle bag 2002
Seller: poshmark 
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/U66qphldiN


----------



## Dkattz

Please authenticate, thanks in advance:

Name:  Authentic 2018 Christian Dior Diorangeles Studded red leather tote Angeles bag
Seller name: luxurycitizen
Item number: 282960907909
Direct link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282960907909


----------



## bellaciaga

hi everyone, hoping to get help on this vintage dior i purchased at a thrift store. thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Please authenticate for me.
> Item name: Dior, Saddle
> Item #: JC41612
> Direct URL link:  https://www.jolicloset.com/en/designers-women/dior/womens-bags/handbags/saddle--41612
> 
> Is this a reputable website?
> Thanks in advance!


Missing pictures of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as the logo embossings on the hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

bellaciaga said:


> hi everyone, hoping to get help on this vintage dior i purchased at a thrift store. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083608
> View attachment 4083609
> View attachment 4083610
> View attachment 4083611


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MJ2480 said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Bag: DIOR saddle bag 2002
> Seller: poshmark
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/U66qphldiN


Missing pictures of all logo details on the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Please authenticate, thanks in advance:
> 
> Name:  Authentic 2018 Christian Dior Diorangeles Studded red leather tote Angeles bag
> Seller name: luxurycitizen
> Item number: 282960907909
> Direct link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282960907909


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cindyjimin said:


> I got this So long ago from my mother in law. I can’t tell if it’s a true Dior. Any help would be great. I do know for sure it’s not leather.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Molly0

Please take a look and tell me what you think about this bucket bag. Also any thoughts about how old it may be? It appears to be  Dior logo coated canvas with leather trim.  Thanks!


----------



## ambregaelle

Hello averagejoe,
First of all thank you so much for the work you do it is truly appreciated. Im having a really intense obsession for saddle bags this month specially with Dior bringing it back this summer! I've bought 2 for myself already in the last week alone haha....
Im looking to buy this one posted by someone on kijiji (classified adds in Canada) let me know if you need more info or photos.
_*My main concern is that the Front "D" metal hardware piece doesn't have the "CD" engraved...*_
*Item name: *Camouflage Saddle Bag
*Online reseller name:* Molly ( name only appears when logged in and messaging within the app)
*Direct URL link:* https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...utm_medium=social&utm_source=airdrop&uli=true
*additional photos i had the seller send me:




*

*Photos on the add:



*


----------



## averagejoe

Molly0 said:


> Please take a look and tell me what you think about this bucket bag. Also any thoughts about how old it may be? It appears to be  Dior logo coated canvas with leather trim.  Thanks!
> View attachment 4084997
> View attachment 4084999
> View attachment 4085000
> View attachment 4085001
> View attachment 4085002
> View attachment 4085003
> View attachment 4085004


I believe this is authentic. I don't know the date, but based on the style, I'm guessing the early 90s.


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> First of all thank you so much for the work you do it is truly appreciated. Im having a really intense obsession for saddle bags this month specially with Dior bringing it back this summer! I've bought 2 for myself already in the last week alone haha....
> Im looking to buy this one posted by someone on kijiji (classified adds in Canada) let me know if you need more info or photos.
> _*My main concern is that the Front "D" metal hardware piece doesn't have the "CD" engraved...*_
> *Item name: *Camouflage Saddle Bag
> *Online reseller name:* Molly ( name only appears when logged in and messaging within the app)
> *Direct URL link:* https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...utm_medium=social&utm_source=airdrop&uli=true
> *additional photos i had the seller send me:
> View attachment 4085300
> View attachment 4085301
> View attachment 4085302
> View attachment 4085303
> *
> 
> *Photos on the add:
> View attachment 4085309
> View attachment 4085310
> 
> *


I believe this is authentic. The D is lacquered to match the colours on the bag, am I correct? If so, then it will not have the CD engraving.


----------



## Molly0

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I don't know the date, but based on the style, I'm guessing the early 90s.


Thanks so much!


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The D is lacquered to match the colours on the bag, am I correct? If so, then it will not have the CD engraving.


the bag is def coated in some way and shiny. the leather trims are also patent. if thats what you mean! thank you again! this is my 3rd saddle bag this week! you're an enabler! I LOVE IT


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> the bag is def coated in some way and shiny. the leather trims are also patent. if thats what you mean! thank you again! this is my 3rd saddle bag this week! you're an enabler! I LOVE IT


WOW!!! Please reveal all of them on the main Dior forum!


----------



## spotkn

Could someone please authenticate this Saddle Bag for me? The printing on the inside tag looks very off-centre to me, but I'm more familiar with LV and Gucci. 

Item name: christian dior black leather saddle bag
Item number: 263722265021
Seller ID: nykimj-1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-...265021?hash=item3d671269bd:g:FeIAAOSwNFFa5SuY

Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

spotkn said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Saddle Bag for me? The printing on the inside tag looks very off-centre to me, but I'm more familiar with LV and Gucci.
> 
> Item name: christian dior black leather saddle bag
> Item number: 263722265021
> Seller ID: nykimj-1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-...265021?hash=item3d671269bd:g:FeIAAOSwNFFa5SuY
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Can you request pictures of the date code on the back of the interior tag, and also of the full front and back of the bag? The interior looks so off-centre and Dior won't do that.


----------



## spotkn

averagejoe said:


> Can you request pictures of the date code on the back of the interior tag, and also of the full front and back of the bag? The interior looks so off-centre and Dior won't do that.


Have requested - but I agree, also the velcro looks like it doesn't line up properly.


----------



## Pink lady4

Hello am new and would be really grateful if you can help with authenticating this bag. I recieved this bag on Tuesday 30th of May and opened it yesterday on Friday.
There is a smell of leather that won’t leave the bag. Seller had it new and unused for 3 years.
I paid a lot for it and thought it was beautiful but now have a few doubts because of the constant smell even from a short distance. 
The thread on the inner attached purse is not as straight and wasn’t included in the ebay listing,

Title :  
Christian Dior Diorissimo beige large bag,tote,new with receipt,genuine

Ebay Item number :  253619429507

Seller ID:    el_war1


----------



## averagejoe

Pink lady4 said:


> Hello am new and would be really grateful if you can help with authenticating this bag. I recieved this bag on Tuesday 30th of May and opened it yesterday on Friday.
> There is a smell of leather that won’t leave the bag. Seller had it new and unused for 3 years.
> I paid a lot for it and thought it was beautiful but now have a few doubts because of the constant smell even from a short distance.
> The thread on the inner attached purse is not as straight and wasn’t included in the ebay listing,
> 
> Title :
> Christian Dior Diorissimo beige large bag,tote,new with receipt,genuine
> 
> Ebay Item number :  253619429507
> 
> Seller ID:    el_war1


I can't find the listing using the item number, but I can't tell from the pictures. The logo inside looks a bit strange, and I'm wondering if it is because of the lighting. There shouldn't be such a strong leather smell. Does it smell like tanned leather, or like a chemical or plastic? If it smells like a chemical or plastic, then it may be fake.


----------



## Pink lady4

Thanks a lot , This is the link to the item on eBay https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253619429507


----------



## Pink lady4

Thanks a lot Average Joe , the link is working Perhaps the eBay photos might be slightly better


----------



## averagejoe

Pink lady4 said:


> Thanks a lot , This is the link to the item on eBay https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253619429507


The link provided is for a Prada bag.


----------



## Pink lady4

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-...2682f621630aa16017191d5fffab663&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Pink lady4

Sorry about the mix up Average Joe. Kindly try new link above


----------



## averagejoe

Pink lady4 said:


> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Diorissimo-beige-large-bag-tote-new-with-receipt-genuine/253619429507?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253619429507&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=c2682f621630aa16017191d5fffab663&ul_noapp=true





Pink lady4 said:


> Sorry about the mix up Average Joe. Kindly try new link above


Hi again,

It is still the Prada bag despite the link saying Diorissimo. Ebay is actually having problems with its links. I click links for previously completed listings and I am taken to other listings. Hopefully they resolve this problem soon.


----------



## ambregaelle

Hello averagejoe it’s me AGAIN! 
At this point I feel like I am entirely abusing your generosity but I have been on a saddle bag RAMPAGE for 2 weeks and I’ve been lucky (thanks to your help) with my purchases so far so I’m a bit scared my luck will turn. 
For this seller, I do not believe I have enough pictures to post the correct format so please feel free to request more but the seller in question is away from her house this weekend and I’m having a friend meet her in Vancouver (I live in Toronto) to make the purchase for me. She offered to meet at the local Holt Renfrew which I thought was reassuring but the friend who is doing the favor for me doesn’t know designer items at all. Lol 
There are two item, second she offered via text and was not on a listing.
Item name: Dior monogram blue saddle bag 
And (I beleive a Dior trotter Boston bag) 
Link to the Craigslist listing : https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/d/dior-saddle-bags/6562364875.html
Seller name: Nancy Dao (she gave her Facebook information)
Pictures: 
Boston:





Saddle:





THANK YOU FOREVER. 
Ps (I’m already trying to find every Galliano Dior clothes in the planet )


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Hello averagejoe it’s me AGAIN!
> At this point I feel like I am entirely abusing your generosity but I have been on a saddle bag RAMPAGE for 2 weeks and I’ve been lucky (thanks to your help) with my purchases so far so I’m a bit scared my luck will turn.
> For this seller, I do not believe I have enough pictures to post the correct format so please feel free to request more but the seller in question is away from her house this weekend and I’m having a friend meet her in Vancouver (I live in Toronto) to make the purchase for me. She offered to meet at the local Holt Renfrew which I thought was reassuring but the friend who is doing the favor for me doesn’t know designer items at all. Lol
> There are two item, second she offered via text and was not on a listing.
> Item name: Dior monogram blue saddle bag
> And (I beleive a Dior trotter Boston bag)
> Link to the Craigslist listing : https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/d/dior-saddle-bags/6562364875.html
> Seller name: Nancy Dao (she gave her Facebook information)
> Pictures:
> Boston:
> View attachment 4087687
> View attachment 4087688
> View attachment 4087689
> 
> 
> Saddle:
> View attachment 4087685
> View attachment 4087686
> View attachment 4087684
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FOREVER.
> Ps (I’m already trying to find every Galliano Dior clothes in the planet )


Please request pictures of the front of the interior tag for both bags.

And you're not abusing my generosity. This is what this thread is for!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, could you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you.

Item Name: DIOR Yellow Beige-Lambskin Leather Bag
Item Number: 142818514749
Seller ID: laurynamitk_0
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIOR-Yel...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you again!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## EVAN_2316

Hi...I have been wanting to have an authentic Lady Dior bag for a long time and I found one on EBay from Tokyo, Japan but their location is here in the US.  The seller has some great reviews and positive feedbacks (99.8%). Aside from what was posted, I have asked to post a couple additional pics (zipper pull and the authentication card of the bag). I did a lot of research on how it looks like if it’s real and did a comparison with a fake one. It looks (to me) authentic but I still need your  help in identifying whether this is authentic or not. Pictures are attached below. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: DIOR Yellow Beige-Lambskin Leather Bag
> Item Number: 142818514749
> Seller ID: laurynamitk_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIOR-Yellow-Beige-Lambskin-Leather-Bag/142818514749?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you again!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

EVAN_2316 said:


> View attachment 4088327
> View attachment 4088328
> View attachment 4088329
> View attachment 4088330
> View attachment 4088331
> View attachment 4088332
> View attachment 4088333
> View attachment 4088334
> View attachment 4088335
> View attachment 4088336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...I have been wanting to have an authentic Lady Dior bag for a long time and I found one on EBay from Tokyo, Japan but their location is here in the US.  The seller has some great reviews and positive feedbacks (99.8%). Aside from what was posted, I have asked to post a couple additional pics (zipper pull and the authentication card of the bag). I did a lot of research on how it looks like if it’s real and did a comparison with a fake one. It looks (to me) authentic but I still need your  help in identifying whether this is authentic or not. Pictures are attached below. Thank you in advance for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MJ2480

averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of all logo details on the bag.


So sorry. Just got the bag in the mail so took more photos.


----------



## MJ2480

MJ2480 said:


> So sorry. Just got the bag in the mail so took more photos.





averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of all logo details on the bag.


Here are some more


----------



## averagejoe

MJ2480 said:


> So sorry. Just got the bag in the mail so took more photos.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MJ2480

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> Please request pictures of the front of the interior tag for both bags.
> 
> And you're not abusing my generosity. This is what this thread is for!


I’m going to have to post those pictures after the purchase unfortunately because the seller is away and meeting my friend for the purchase as soon as she returns. I do have extensive information on her if it turned sour so I doubt she wouldn’t just take them back. I’ll make sure to post them here before my friend ships them to me from Vancouver 
If you had any red flags off these incomplete photos though... I guess I’ll wait


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> I’m going to have to post those pictures after the purchase unfortunately because the seller is away and meeting my friend for the purchase as soon as she returns. I do have extensive information on her if it turned sour so I doubt she wouldn’t just take them back. I’ll make sure to post them here before my friend ships them to me from Vancouver
> If you had any red flags off these incomplete photos though... I guess I’ll wait


No red flags yet, but that doesn't mean that they are surely authentic.


----------



## cestlisa

Dear Averagejoe, would you please kindly take a look at this bag? Thank you very much.
Item name: lady dior mini silver 
Online reseller name: alaubi
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADY-DIO...ag-silver-in-very-good-condition/253667052395
I would request more photos from the seller if they are needed. Thank you so much


----------



## Suchira

Hello! Averagejoe 
Would you please help me authenticate this Dior denim saddle bag ?
Item : Dior denim saddle bag
Seller : N/A 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you so much


----------



## Aiiean

Would you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage  bag ?


----------



## averagejoe

Aiiean said:


> Would you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage  bag ?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Suchira said:


> Hello! Averagejoe
> Would you please help me authenticate this Dior denim saddle bag ?
> Item : Dior denim saddle bag
> Seller : N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089722
> View attachment 4089723
> View attachment 4089724
> View attachment 4089725
> View attachment 4089726
> View attachment 4089727
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Dear Averagejoe, would you please kindly take a look at this bag? Thank you very much.
> Item name: lady dior mini silver
> Online reseller name: alaubi
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADY-DIO...ag-silver-in-very-good-condition/253667052395
> I would request more photos from the seller if they are needed. Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cestlisa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much. You have always been super helpful. Really appreciate your help


----------



## Aiiean

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks !!  Averagejoe. u r superb!


----------



## Suchira

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate it. TIA
ITEM: dior cannage small bag
Item no 263735744925
Seller id tar-tous

LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Bag-R...rentrq:d5c4eccb1630aad34d242a15fff4d987|iid:1


----------



## Aiiean

Dear Averagejoe,

Would you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage bag ?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/603621654/authentic-christian-dior-monogram-gold

The price is reasonable?


----------



## viviliciousss

Hi Averagejoe,

Could you help authenticate this bag? I recently purchased this bag and waiting for it to ship. 

Would you happen to know what era this bag is from? I've done some research but there's not much info on Vintage Dior Honeycomb bags... I've seen some postings that say the Honeycomb is either from the 1980s or 1970s

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

Much appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate it. TIA
> ITEM: dior cannage small bag
> Item no 263735744925
> Seller id tar-tous
> 
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Bag-Red/263735744925?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0daa102923ef478a86412e092b62ad7a&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=163073883425&itm=263735744925&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6fe89fe4-69a0-11e8-a19b-74dbd1802394|parentrq:d5c4eccb1630aad34d242a15fff4d987|iid:1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Aiiean said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage bag ?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/603621654/authentic-christian-dior-monogram-gold
> 
> The price is reasonable?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

viviliciousss said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Could you help authenticate this bag? I recently purchased this bag and waiting for it to ship.
> 
> Would you happen to know what era this bag is from? I've done some research but there's not much info on Vintage Dior Honeycomb bags... I've seen some postings that say the Honeycomb is either from the 1980s or 1970s
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Handbag-Dark-Blue-Beautiful-MINT-/173329135306?nma=true&si=LucZVcUb0okaP8RTkCWdl7oIaaU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Much appreciated!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## viviliciousss

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi Averagejoe,

Thank you Soo much for taking a look at my previous post!! I just received the package and took my own close up pictures of the Vintage Dior Honeycomb clutch. 

Would you mind taking a second look (for my ease of mind) I'd really appreciate it!! Thx


----------



## viviliciousss

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Sorry - it's my first time posting and messed up the photo upload... Here's a few more pics ...

(First vintage piece & first purchase from eBay) :0


----------



## Margaretha Dahlia

Dear Averagejoe,

Would you please help me authenticate this Dior supple bag? Thx u


----------



## averagejoe

viviliciousss said:


> Sorry - it's my first time posting and messed up the photo upload... Here's a few more pics ...
> 
> (First vintage piece & first purchase from eBay) :0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Margaretha Dahlia said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this Dior supple bag? Thx u
> View attachment 4092538
> View attachment 4092539
> View attachment 4092540
> View attachment 4092541
> View attachment 4092542
> View attachment 4092543
> View attachment 4092544


I believe this is fake


----------



## Margaretha Dahlia

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Based on what?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Margaretha Dahlia said:


> Based on what?


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here on this public forum.


----------



## viviliciousss

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your feedback Averagejoe!!


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> Please request pictures of the front of the interior tag for both bags.
> 
> And you're not abusing my generosity. This is what this thread is for!


OK so the bags were picked up by a friend in Vancouver and i asked him to send me the front tags....
I tried my best to link back to my original post but if its a puzzle for you let me know i will reattach the first pics.
My friend is probably a bit tipsy because he added a firework filter to one of them and left me on read since ( I'm banging my head on the phone rn) 
hopefully you have enough to get an idea....
*Saddle:



Boston trotter thing:




*
*THANKS FOR EVER ABOVEAVERAGEJOE!*
*
*


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> OK so the bags were picked up by a friend in Vancouver and i asked him to send me the front tags....
> I tried my best to link back to my original post but if its a puzzle for you let me know i will reattach the first pics.
> My friend is probably a bit tipsy because he added a firework filter to one of them and left me on read since ( I'm banging my head on the phone rn)
> hopefully you have enough to get an idea....
> *Saddle:
> View attachment 4092760
> 
> 
> Boston trotter thing:
> View attachment 4092761
> 
> View attachment 4092762
> 
> *
> *THANKS FOR EVER ABOVEAVERAGEJOE!*


I believe both are authentic


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic


THANNNNK YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Michelle Lim

Hi expert! 
Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
It’s from a private seller


















Thank you in advance!!


----------



## averagejoe

Michelle Lim said:


> Hi expert!
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this bag?
> It’s from a private seller
> View attachment 4092881
> 
> View attachment 4092882
> 
> View attachment 4092883
> 
> View attachment 4092884
> 
> View attachment 4092885
> View attachment 4092886
> 
> View attachment 4092887
> 
> View attachment 4092888
> 
> View attachment 4092889
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ambregaelle

Price is REAL good...maybe too good?
Name: CD Flight Bag
Item number: 132652913907
Seller Id: jeng_0113
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/132652913907


Edit I sent and offer and bought it. I can always file a dispute later... so here are the pics in case the listing disappears


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Price is REAL good...maybe too good?
> Name: CD Flight Bag
> Item number: 132652913907
> Seller Id: jeng_0113
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/132652913907
> 
> 
> Edit I sent and offer and bought it. I can always file a dispute later... so here are the pics in case the listing disappears
> 
> View attachment 4093182
> View attachment 4093183
> View attachment 4093184
> View attachment 4093185
> View attachment 4093186
> View attachment 4093187


I believe this is authentic.

The other (Saddle) bag in the Ebay link is also authentic.


----------



## Sayuri Phillip

Please authenticate this lady Dior


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> The other (Saddle) bag in the Ebay link is also authentic.


Omg yay! i got it for 100$ !
i noticed something Ebay does now when the auction is over it redirects you to an entire different listing as a "recommendation" and you have to click the subtle "listing" word to get to the old one.... seems like a new feature.


 until the next one!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Sayuri Phillip said:


> Please authenticate this lady Dior


I believe this is authentic. Also, all authentication requests must be posted here, not in the main forum (I moved your post here).


----------



## coco09

Please help authenticate TIA

ebay : dior lady mini
Item # 323294449366
Seller id : Fatima1972

Link https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Clutch/323294449366?item=323294449366


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Please help authenticate TIA
> 
> ebay : dior lady mini
> Item # 323294449366
> Seller id : Fatima1972
> 
> Link https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Clutch/323294449366?item=323294449366


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## shortstuff3804

Please authenticate this item. Thank you!

eBay: vintage black clutch chain bag
Item number: 292585151272
Seller: haute-boutique
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Black-Clutch-Chain-Bag-5-X-1-5-X-7-5-/292585151272_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F292585151272%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3De974182f1630ab1569b4f879fffd3c0c&ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

shortstuff3804 said:


> Please authenticate this item. Thank you!
> 
> eBay: vintage black clutch chain bag
> Item number: 292585151272
> Seller: haute-boutique
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Black-Clutch-Chain-Bag-5-X-1-5-X-7-5-/292585151272_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F292585151272%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3De974182f1630ab1569b4f879fffd3c0c&ul_noapp=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Alexevans

Hello. Please could I have some help authenticating this Dior Diorama? Listing details are here and I have also got further images. Thank you! 

Item name: 
*Dior Diorama Wallet Chain Bag/Pouch -Black*
Item number:173358008230
Seller ID: fashionista1704
Direct URL link:https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Diora...008230?hash=item285cf147a6:g:XQIAAOSwtn9a8c6q


----------



## Viviana Garcja

Hello, 

Can someone please help me autheticating this bag: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-addict-dior-handbag-5447825.shtml

Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Alexevans said:


> View attachment 4095841
> View attachment 4095839
> View attachment 4095838
> View attachment 4095837
> View attachment 4095837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Please could I have some help authenticating this Dior Diorama? Listing details are here and I have also got further images. Thank you!
> 
> Item name:
> *Dior Diorama Wallet Chain Bag/Pouch -Black*
> Item number:173358008230
> Seller ID: fashionista1704
> Direct URL link:https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Diora...008230?hash=item285cf147a6:g:XQIAAOSwtn9a8c6q


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Viviana Garcja said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me autheticating this bag: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-addict-dior-handbag-5447825.shtml
> 
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Viviana Garcja

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for your help, it has the card and serial number and tag inside (hot stamped, difference form between O’s and 0’s and everything).. but since it is a model that wasn’t produce massively I wanted an expert opinion  .. have a lovely week

Best regards


----------



## Mypursee

Hi average joe,
Would greatly appreciate if you could help me authenticate this medium lady Dior.


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hi average joe,
> Would greatly appreciate if you could help me authenticate this medium lady Dior.
> View attachment 4096570
> View attachment 4096571
> View attachment 4096572
> View attachment 4096573
> View attachment 4096574
> View attachment 4096575
> View attachment 4096576
> View attachment 4096577
> View attachment 4096578


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4096580
> View attachment 4096582
> View attachment 4096583
> View attachment 4096584



Here are additional photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
i


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hi average joe,
> Would greatly appreciate if you could help me authenticate this medium lady Dior.
> View attachment 4096570
> View attachment 4096571
> View attachment 4096572
> View attachment 4096573
> View attachment 4096574
> View attachment 4096575
> View attachment 4096576
> View attachment 4096577
> View attachment 4096578


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mypursee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you average joe, do you happen to know the manufacturer year?


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Here are additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096827
> View attachment 4096828
> View attachment 4096829
> View attachment 4096830
> View attachment 4096832
> View attachment 4096833
> View attachment 4096834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096835
> View attachment 4096836


2009


----------



## ena01

Dear experts,
Could someone please help me to authenticate this Miss Dior Promenade Clutch? I would greatly appreciate it!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

ena01 said:


> Dear experts,
> Could someone please help me to authenticate this Miss Dior Promenade Clutch? I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4097733
> View attachment 4097733
> View attachment 4097736
> View attachment 4097737
> View attachment 4097738
> View attachment 4097739
> View attachment 4097740
> View attachment 4097742
> View attachment 4097744
> View attachment 4097747


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Dear Dior bag experts:

Can someone please advise your thoughts on whether this Dior trotter print bag listed on eBay and sold by what seems to be a reputable Japanese seller, is authentic? 

Many thanks in advance and I hope to hear your response soon 


eBay item no: 332682135519
Link to eBay listing :Look at this on eBay
Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Leather NR11736
Seller id: brand_jfa


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

*Hi：
Please find attached photos from the eBay listing for the Dior trotter bag. Would appreciate expert advice on whether this eBay listed bag is authentic.

Many thanks *


----------



## averagejoe

Amy_luxury_fashion said:


> Dear Dior bag experts:
> 
> Can someone please advise your thoughts on whether this Dior trotter print bag listed on eBay and sold by what seems to be a reputable Japanese seller, is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks in advance and I hope to hear your response soon
> 
> 
> eBay item no: 332682135519
> Link to eBay listing :Look at this on eBay
> Auth Christian Dior Trotter Pattern Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Leather NR11736
> Seller id: brand_jfa


I believe this is authentic


----------



## coco09

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much


----------



## sonaloveslv

Item: lady dior large pink lambskin
Seller: fashionphile 
Direct url:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-light-pink-242041

Please help me authenticate this dior. I bought it but it looks off to me specially with stitching around the handle loops. It looks like the bag has been repainted since hardware has a spray at the zipper pull and some at the bottom feet. Looking closely at the pictures in link. But I am no expert so need the expertise of you lovely people
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Thanks a ton.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Please Authenticate; 
Christian Dior Blue Monogram “Saddle” Bag
Elio Ferraro
http://www.elioferraro.com/vintage-.../christian-dior-blue-monogram-saddle-bag.html

Extra pics attached. Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

sonaloveslv said:


> Item: lady dior large pink lambskin
> Seller: fashionphile
> Direct url:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-light-pink-242041
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior. I bought it but it looks off to me specially with stitching around the handle loops. It looks like the bag has been repainted since hardware has a spray at the zipper pull and some at the bottom feet. Looking closely at the pictures in link. But I am no expert so need the expertise of you lovely people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100597
> View attachment 4100598
> View attachment 4100599
> View attachment 4100600
> View attachment 4100601
> View attachment 4100602
> View attachment 4100597
> View attachment 4100597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks a ton.


I believe this is authentic. The redye job looks very good.


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> View attachment 4101002
> View attachment 4101003
> View attachment 4101004
> View attachment 4101005
> View attachment 4101006
> View attachment 4101007
> View attachment 4101008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Authenticate;
> Christian Dior Blue Monogram “Saddle” Bag
> Elio Ferraro
> http://www.elioferraro.com/vintage-.../christian-dior-blue-monogram-saddle-bag.html
> 
> Extra pics attached. Many thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sonaloveslv

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The redye job looks very good.


Thank you very much


----------



## Myluxeloves

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## jcdesign

Hi average joe, I’d greatly appreciate it if you can help authenticate this bag.
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-bullcalf-medium-be-dior-flap-black-fraise-251846


----------



## averagejoe

jcdesign said:


> View attachment 4102236
> View attachment 4102237
> View attachment 4102238
> View attachment 4102239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi average joe, I’d greatly appreciate it if you can help authenticate this bag.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-bullcalf-medium-be-dior-flap-black-fraise-251846


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mypursee

Hi averagejoe,
Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this large lady dior for me. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this large lady dior for me. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4102325
> View attachment 4102326
> View attachment 4102327
> View attachment 4102328
> View attachment 4102329
> View attachment 4102330
> View attachment 4102331
> View attachment 4102332
> View attachment 4102333


----------



## jcdesign

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thx so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jcdesign

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi average joe, can you please help clarify the size of this bag? It’s listed as medium (small) but the dimensions are bigger. Thank you!


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi again!

Please could you authenticate this;

Vintage Dior Saddle Purse
Depop
https://www.depop.com/carricko/carricko-offers-welcome-vintage-dior-2

Many thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this large lady dior for me. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4102325
> View attachment 4102326
> View attachment 4102327
> View attachment 4102328
> View attachment 4102329
> View attachment 4102330
> View attachment 4102331
> View attachment 4102332
> View attachment 4102333


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Please could you authenticate this;
> 
> Vintage Dior Saddle Purse
> Depop
> https://www.depop.com/carricko/carricko-offers-welcome-vintage-dior-2
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jcdesign said:


> Hi average joe, can you please help clarify the size of this bag? It’s listed as medium (small) but the dimensions are bigger. Thank you!


I'm pretty sure this is not the small. It looks like the large to me. On the small, the charms look really big but not so in this case.


----------



## Myluxeloves

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Brilliant, it was such a steal too! Many thanks


----------



## jcdesign

averagejoe said:


> I'm pretty sure this is not the small. It looks like the large to me. On the small, the charms look really big but not so in this case.



Thanks so much for the clarification!


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Hi Averagejoe:

I would really appreciate if you can advise your thoughts on whether the bag listed on eBay below is an authentic one? 
eBay item number:192554786102
Listing name: Auth Christian Dior trotter canvas handbag 
eBay seller: yotao85
Link to listed item:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/192554786102

I will also post photos from the listing below. 

Many thanks


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Hi Averagejoe:

Please find below the key images from the listing (I didn’t download all - just the ones that I thought may be helpful for authentication). 

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Amy_luxury_fashion said:


> Hi Averagejoe:
> 
> Please find below the key images from the listing (I didn’t download all - just the ones that I thought may be helpful for authentication).
> 
> Many thanks!


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## azukitea

hello, i am new to Dior vintage saddle and am I hoping I get some advice on whether this saddle  bag i am interested in is authentic 

Note: At the back of the authenticity card , date / place of purchase have both been left blank


----------



## azukitea

Here is a second bag i am also considering

Note : seller says auth card is missing


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry


Thanks Averagejoe. Does any other experts have an opinion on the authenticity of this bag? 

Many thanks


----------



## Sakura198427

Hi, please help authenticate this mini lady Dior.  Is it vintage?  Thanks a lot


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

If it is possible just hoping to authenticate this beauty. Thank you 

Item name: Small Dioraddict lockbox
Item number: 323310953738
Seller ID: carymary3
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...953738?hash=item4b46d5a50a:g:AQYAAOSw3uFbKvxr


----------



## tran trong nghia

hi everyone. Can you help identify this Dior wallet ? Many thanks in advance.
Item: Christian Dior Leather Trifold Men's Wallet
Seller Id: 1369ras02s0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Christ...322035?hash=item467ee007f3:g:94EAAOSw0GNbKBGL


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: *Christian Dior **My Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin*
Item #: 30902/02
Seller: Rebag
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...r-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin9879870812399


----------



## jlebeann

Hello!
I just have a question... I bought a Diorama WOC off of eBay and everything looked legit, but when I received it, I noticed that the closure is NOT magnetic. It's actually a push/click closure like the Chanel WOC. Does anyone know if the Diorama WOC's were ever made without a magnetic closure? Did I get a fake?


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


azukitea said:


> Here is a second bag i am also considering
> 
> Note : seller says auth card is missing


----------



## averagejoe

jlebeann said:


> Hello!
> I just have a question... I bought a Diorama WOC off of eBay and everything looked legit, but when I received it, I noticed that the closure is NOT magnetic. It's actually a push/click closure like the Chanel WOC. Does anyone know if the Diorama WOC's were ever made without a magnetic closure? Did I get a fake?


Not all the Diorama WOC styles come with a magnetic closure. Some come with a traditional snap-fit closure like the one pictured below.


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *Christian Dior **My Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin*
> Item #: 30902/02
> Seller: Rebag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...r-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin9879870812399


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tran trong nghia said:


> hi everyone. Can you help identify this Dior wallet ? Many thanks in advance.
> Item: Christian Dior Leather Trifold Men's Wallet
> Seller Id: 1369ras02s0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Christ...322035?hash=item467ee007f3:g:94EAAOSw0GNbKBGL
> 
> View attachment 4107256
> View attachment 4107257
> View attachment 4107259
> View attachment 4107260
> View attachment 4107261


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> If it is possible just hoping to authenticate this beauty. Thank you
> 
> Item name: Small Dioraddict lockbox
> Item number: 323310953738
> Seller ID: carymary3
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...953738?hash=item4b46d5a50a:g:AQYAAOSw3uFbKvxr


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Sakura198427 said:


> View attachment 4106914
> View attachment 4106915
> View attachment 4106916
> View attachment 4106917
> View attachment 4106918
> View attachment 4106919
> View attachment 4106920
> View attachment 4106914
> View attachment 4106915
> View attachment 4106916
> View attachment 4106917
> View attachment 4106918
> View attachment 4106919
> View attachment 4106920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please help authenticate this mini lady Dior.  Is it vintage?  Thanks a lot


I believe this is authentic, and I guess it's considered vintage by nowaday standards of that term.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## azukitea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks


----------



## azukitea

could you confirm if this one is also authentic too?



azukitea said:


> hello, i am new to Dior vintage saddle and am I hoping I get some advice on whether this saddle  bag i am interested in is authentic
> 
> Note: At the back of the authenticity card , date / place of purchase have both been left blank


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry


Would more photos help? Thank you


----------



## Ninkinink

Can you please help me authenticate this Dior street chic bag? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Would more photos help? Thank you


Perhaps more photos of the interior logo, and of the dust bag, box, and authenticity card.


----------



## averagejoe

azukitea said:


> could you confirm if this one is also authentic too?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ninkinink said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Dior street chic bag? Thank you very much in advance


I believe this is fake.

I moved your post here. Please post all authentication requests in this thread only.


----------



## azukitea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you @averagejoe


----------



## Littlenotebook

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number:  323059783203
Seller ID: yechizhang
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authentic-Dior-Lady-handbag/323059783203


----------



## averagejoe

Littlenotebook said:


> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number:  323059783203
> Seller ID: yechizhang
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authentic-Dior-Lady-handbag/323059783203


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Ninkinink

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.
> 
> I moved your post here. Please post all authentication requests in this thread only.


Thank you so much))


----------



## Ultima

I already bought this vintage velvet Dior. Now I'm not sure if the bag is authentic. Please help me to find out.


----------



## Olivia27_

Please help authenticate this bag it’s guven from a trusted family member who says it’s legit


----------



## averagejoe

Ultima said:


> I already bought this vintage velvet Dior. Now I'm not sure if the bag is authentic. Please help me to find out.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Olivia27_ said:


> Please help authenticate this bag it’s guven from a trusted family member who says it’s legit


I believe this is fake


----------



## IRINA BELETSKAYA

Hello! Can someone authenticate Dior saddle bag for me, please?


----------



## averagejoe

IRINA BELETSKAYA said:


> Hello! Can someone authenticate Dior saddle bag for me, please?


Do you have pictures of the rest of the bag, including the Christian Dior engraving on the metal pieces between the C and D hardware?


----------



## IRINA BELETSKAYA

I have a few more photos.
I'll ask about the photo of the Christian Dior engraving on the metal pieces between the C and D hardware


----------



## IRINA BELETSKAYA

I would really appreciate if you could authenticate the second bag too


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

IRINA BELETSKAYA said:


> I would really appreciate if you could authenticate the second bag too


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IRINA BELETSKAYA said:


> I have a few more photos.
> I'll ask about the photo of the Christian Dior engraving on the metal pieces between the C and D hardware


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello Authenticators,
This Dior bag has been in my closet for years.  I bought it on Ebay in the 90's I believe. I never got it authenticated.  My heart would break if it's not authentic, since I love it so much!
Item:  Bucket backpack Dior Vintage


----------



## averagejoe

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> This Dior bag has been in my closet for years.  I bought it on Ebay in the 90's I believe. I never got it authenticated.  My heart would break if it's not authentic, since I love it so much!
> Item:  Bucket backpack Dior Vintage


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Heather Alphonso

I received as gift a few years ago they had a case and dust cloth etc one side says Dior made in Italy CE other numbers but the first sweated off please help the numbers are ?835 59 a square shape then 15 141


----------



## LaPaloma55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, Average Joe!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi averagejoe, the listing didn’t say that these came with the bag so I just wanted you to check them out if that’s ok. Also, i thought might as well take a pic of the little leather tag by the charms since it wasn’t shown on the listing [emoji4] thank you! 










averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic





k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *Christian Dior **My Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Lambskin*
> Item #: 30902/02
> Seller: Rebag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...r-handbag-cannage-quilt-lambskin9879870812399


----------



## averagejoe

Heather Alphonso said:


> I received as gift a few years ago they had a case and dust cloth etc one side says Dior made in Italy CE other numbers but the first sweated off please help the numbers are ?835 59 a square shape then 15 141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114400
> View attachment 4114401
> View attachment 4114402


There are not enough details to authenticate with


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hi averagejoe, the listing didn’t say that these came with the bag so I just wanted you to check them out if that’s ok. Also, i thought might as well take a pic of the little leather tag by the charms since it wasn’t shown on the listing [emoji4] thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4115476
> 
> View attachment 4115478
> 
> View attachment 4115480


I believe this is authentic


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks again averagejoe!!


----------



## voguegirl

Hi averagejoe,

Could you please authenticate this eBay bag and also tell me the bag's year of manufacture?
Ebay seller: brand_jfa
Listing name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black GOOD N00190
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Cannage-2way-Hand-Bag-Black-GOOD-N00190/332700392414?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=52474&meid=afd7e353d48b454e8f55a8b6d8360252&pid=100012&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=232748116743&itm=332700392414&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985

I've also attached 2 extra photos which I requested from the seller:


----------



## averagejoe

voguegirl said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this eBay bag and also tell me the bag's year of manufacture?
> Ebay seller: brand_jfa
> Listing name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Black GOOD N00190
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Cannage-2way-Hand-Bag-Black-GOOD-N00190/332700392414?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=52474&meid=afd7e353d48b454e8f55a8b6d8360252&pid=100012&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=232748116743&itm=332700392414&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985
> 
> I've also attached 2 extra photos which I requested from the seller:
> View attachment 4116990
> View attachment 4116991


I believe this is authentic


----------



## danfried

Could you help me to know if this bag is authentic? It's damaged (and dirty), but it was lost in a vintage shop and seemed true. My plan is repairing it if it's authentic.


----------



## Reika S

https://item.mercari.com/jp/m34147522907/I’m looking to purchase my first Dior Bag . I need help & please kindly advise on this Lady Dior nylon mm. I am wondering the handle material is ‘ plastic ‘ of microfibre? It seems the handle of this link is ‘matte’ . I had google searched about vintage nylon Lady Dior with ‘ plastic’ handle , it looks shine instead of matte handle. ( pictures attached) . I’m worry microfibre handle will becomes sticky.    Thank you in advance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4118305
View attachment 4118303

Sarah


----------



## deeemolina

Hi AJ!
Are you able to authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

deeemolina said:


> Hi AJ!
> Are you able to authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

danfried said:


> Could you help me to know if this bag is authentic? It's damaged (and dirty), but it was lost in a vintage shop and seemed true. My plan is repairing it if it's authentic.


I believe this is authentic. You should check with Dior if they will repair this bag for you if you are not the original owner of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Reika S said:


> https://item.mercari.com/jp/m34147522907/I’m looking to purchase my first Dior Bag . I need help & please kindly advise on this Lady Dior nylon mm. I am wondering the handle material is ‘ plastic ‘ of microfibre? It seems the handle of this link is ‘matte’ . I had google searched about vintage nylon Lady Dior with ‘ plastic’ handle , it looks shine instead of matte handle. ( pictures attached) . I’m worry microfibre handle will becomes sticky.    Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118305
> View attachment 4118303
> 
> Sarah


Your attachments aren't working, so there are not enough pictures.

And yes, the fabric is microfibre.


----------



## Reika S

Averagejoe, Thanks for the help. I’m giving up this ‘matte microfibre’ handle & will looking for a ‘shine’ handle. What is the ‘shine’ handle material made of? Is it coated with a layer of thin leather?


----------



## Reika S

Reika S said:


> Averagejoe, Thanks for the help. I’m giving up this ‘matte microfibre’ handle & will looking for a ‘shine’ handle. What is the ‘shine’ handle material made of? Is it coated with a layer of thin leather?


Pictures attached


----------



## averagejoe

Reika S said:


> Averagejoe, Thanks for the help. I’m giving up this ‘matte microfibre’ handle & will looking for a ‘shine’ handle. What is the ‘shine’ handle material made of? Is it coated with a layer of thin leather?


It is made of patent leather


----------



## Reika S

Thank you very much , Averagejoe.


----------



## deeemolina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


tHanks!!


----------



## deeemolina

Hi AJ! another favor please! Are you able to check this out for me! Thank you!


----------



## vink

Hi! 
I’m on my hunt for a Diorrissimo and this shows up on a Line from one of my local reseller last night. 

I know normally you won’t take it with no link, but I really have no link to provide. Could you still please authenticate it for me? 

Also, I checked in with the Diorrissimo thread and this bag seems to be dark red? But the reseller said it’s dark pink and I’m getting confused. I prefer it to be dark pink though since I rarely carry a red bag. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Sorry. Something goes wrong and I can't upload more photo. Here they are.


----------



## danfried

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. You should check with Dior if they will repair this bag for you if you are not the original owner of the bag.


Thank you so much! I just send some emails to check it!


----------



## averagejoe

vink said:


> Sorry. Something goes wrong and I can't upload more photo. Here they are.
> View attachment 4119837
> View attachment 4119838


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

deeemolina said:


> Hi AJ! another favor please! Are you able to check this out for me! Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## deeemolina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


much mahalo!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jhl2435

Dear averagejoe
Please help me figure out if this is authentic. Thank you so much as always!
Item Name : Lady Dior
Item Number : 173386503649
Seller ID : christinalpha
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173386503649?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Hi:

I would appreciate advice on the authenticity of this bag that is listed on eBay.

Title: 
Christian Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Vintage Italy Authentic 
Item no:202359699529

eBay seller:Kurotoa (a Japanese seller with what looks like solid history?) 

Link: Christian Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Vintage Italy Authentic #M447 Z https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202359699529
Christian

Photos attached also. 

Many thanks!


----------



## vink

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! Yay! It's on its way coming to me! [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

jhl2435 said:


> Dear averagejoe
> Please help me figure out if this is authentic. Thank you so much as always!
> Item Name : Lady Dior
> Item Number : 173386503649
> Seller ID : christinalpha
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173386503649?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Amy_luxury_fashion said:


> Hi:
> 
> I would appreciate advice on the authenticity of this bag that is listed on eBay.
> 
> Title:
> Christian Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Vintage Italy Authentic
> Item no:202359699529
> 
> eBay seller:Kurotoa (a Japanese seller with what looks like solid history?)
> 
> Link: Christian Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas Vintage Italy Authentic #M447 Z https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202359699529
> Christian
> 
> Photos attached also.
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jhl2435

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## NinaBrandt

Dear kind people. Thank you so much for taking your time i to evaluate bags. 
I have just ordered this bag from Vestiaire. Then i did some research about DIOR bags, and now my doubt is if it is authentic. There are some signs according to the things i can read, but i know its difficult to evaluate. I only have the photos on below link at the time. Have attached 2 of them here, but link has more. When (if) i get it from Vestiaire, i can provide more photos. 

Item name: Lady DIOR black Patent leather
Online reseller name: Vestiaire
Direct URL link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5930830.shtml

I hope its sufficient to make evaluation. Otherwise i will await their evaluation. 
Thanks in advance
Nina


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much Averagejoe! Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Hi Average Joe:

Hope you can assist with advising whether this bag is authentic or not? I have already purchased the bag as the last one you authenticated for me got snapped up before I had a chance to buy it. Fingers crossed it’s an authentic bag that I’ve bought. 

eBay listing title:Christian Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas France Authentic #J617 Z
Item no:202360665582

Photos as attached below. Also, keen to get your opinion on whether the bag was made on the late 70s, early or late 80s as I understand that all Dior bags that were made in France pre-dates 1990? 

Many thanks .


----------



## oladushki

Hello! I'm chasing a Dior Bar bag (the structured discontinued version). Please let me know your thoughts on this one:

Item name: Christian Dior Dior bar M10550BYB
Online reseller name: YAMAKI SANOYA CORP Sanoya Rakuten Ichiba Shop (on Rakuten Global Market web site)
Direct URL link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sanoya777/item/25017737/


----------



## oladushki

Another Dior Bar for your review, please.

Item name:  Pre-Owned Christian Dior Medium Bar Zip Tote
Online reseller: Reebonz Australia
Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/ph/christian-dior/bags/pre-owned-christian-dior-medium-bar-zip-tote-1609803


----------



## oladushki

Last Dior Bar. This one is on Poshmark, not sure if authenticators are able to access, so I have copied the photos here as well.  Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Item name: Dior Bar Bag
Online reseller: ltucker090906   
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Bar-Bag-5b2669ddaa5719014f358bfd


----------



## oladushki

One more Bar Bag:
Item name:  Christian Dior open bar Dior bar M1057 Lady's 
Online reseller: Brand Shot Tokyo (on Global Rakuten)
Direct URL Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-shot/item/10026884/


----------



## klynn_h

Hi Average Joe,

can you please kindly help me authenticate this ebay listing.
Item: Mini Lady Dior
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-LADY-...407191?hash=item3b13920557:g:jrwAAOSwwhhbPYqn

Many Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Kim

Hi experts
Is it authentic? Thank you so much.
Item: lady dior patent medium


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Zoe Kim




----------



## Zoe Kim




----------



## averagejoe

Amy_luxury_fashion said:


> Hi Average Joe:
> 
> Hope you can assist with advising whether this bag is authentic or not? I have already purchased the bag as the last one you authenticated for me got snapped up before I had a chance to buy it. Fingers crossed it’s an authentic bag that I’ve bought.
> 
> eBay listing title:Christian Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Navy Canvas France Authentic #J617 Z
> Item no:202360665582
> 
> Photos as attached below. Also, keen to get your opinion on whether the bag was made on the late 70s, early or late 80s as I understand that all Dior bags that were made in France pre-dates 1990?
> 
> Many thanks .


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

oladushki said:


> Hello! I'm chasing a Dior Bar bag (the structured discontinued version). Please let me know your thoughts on this one:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Dior bar M10550BYB
> Online reseller name: YAMAKI SANOYA CORP Sanoya Rakuten Ichiba Shop (on Rakuten Global Market web site)
> Direct URL link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sanoya777/item/25017737/


Missing close-up photos of logos and date code.


----------



## averagejoe

oladushki said:


> Another Dior Bar for your review, please.
> 
> Item name:  Pre-Owned Christian Dior Medium Bar Zip Tote
> Online reseller: Reebonz Australia
> Direct URL link: https://www.reebonz.com/ph/christian-dior/bags/pre-owned-christian-dior-medium-bar-zip-tote-1609803


Missing close-up photos of logos and date code.


----------



## averagejoe

oladushki said:


> Last Dior Bar. This one is on Poshmark, not sure if authenticators are able to access, so I have copied the photos here as well.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123472
> View attachment 4123472
> View attachment 4123473
> View attachment 4123474
> View attachment 4123475
> View attachment 4123476
> View attachment 4123477
> View attachment 4123478
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Bar Bag
> Online reseller: ltucker090906
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Bar-Bag-5b2669ddaa5719014f358bfd


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

oladushki said:


> One more Bar Bag:
> Item name:  Christian Dior open bar Dior bar M1057 Lady's
> Online reseller: Brand Shot Tokyo (on Global Rakuten)
> Direct URL Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-shot/item/10026884/


Missing close-up photos of logos and date code.


----------



## averagejoe

klynn_h said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> can you please kindly help me authenticate this ebay listing.
> Item: Mini Lady Dior
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-LADY-...407191?hash=item3b13920557:g:jrwAAOSwwhhbPYqn
> 
> Many Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Zoe Kim said:


> View attachment 4124882
> View attachment 4124876


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

NinaBrandt said:


> Dear kind people. Thank you so much for taking your time i to evaluate bags.
> I have just ordered this bag from Vestiaire. Then i did some research about DIOR bags, and now my doubt is if it is authentic. There are some signs according to the things i can read, but i know its difficult to evaluate. I only have the photos on below link at the time. Have attached 2 of them here, but link has more. When (if) i get it from Vestiaire, i can provide more photos.
> 
> Item name: Lady DIOR black Patent leather
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire
> Direct URL link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5930830.shtml
> 
> I hope its sufficient to make evaluation. Otherwise i will await their evaluation.
> Thanks in advance
> Nina


Missing close-up photos of logos and date code.


----------



## klynn_h

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Thanks so much average Joe!


----------



## ada717

Hi AJ!
Could you please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

ada717 said:


> Hi AJ!
> Could you please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ada717

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AJ. Much Appreciated!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Shally

Hi just joined this amazing helping place I wanted to ask.if this bag is authentic as it has 6 digit code and a hole .
Thankyou


----------



## averagejoe

Shally said:


> Hi just joined this amazing helping place I wanted to ask.if this bag is authentic as it has 6 digit code and a hole .
> Thankyou
> View attachment 4125622


Welcome to The Purse Forum!

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## dods

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to The Purse Forum!
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.



Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag. I’m really worried it might be fake. I don’t have the bag yet but here are the photos from the listing.


----------



## m.kaz

Hi, just bought this dior in second hand shop in japan do anyone know which season it was from? Can anyone help authenticate this please thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

dods said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag. I’m really worried it might be fake. I don’t have the bag yet but here are the photos from the listing.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Hi, just bought this dior in second hand shop in japan do anyone know which season it was from? Can anyone help authenticate this please thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Shally

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to The Purse Forum!
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.


Thankyou so much


----------



## dods

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!! You’re seriously the best for doing this!


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you.really appreciate it.  It is quite rare to find any info on this. Do u happen to know which season its from?


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Thank you.really appreciate it.  It is quite rare to find any info on this. Do u happen to know which season its from?


It was made in 2007, perhaps for the Cruise 2008 collection.


----------



## Mypursee

Hi average joe, would greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticate a pair of dior sling back flats.


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hi average joe, would greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticate a pair of dior sling back flats.
> View attachment 4127523
> View attachment 4127524
> View attachment 4127526
> View attachment 4127527
> View attachment 4127528
> View attachment 4127529
> View attachment 4127531
> View attachment 4127532
> View attachment 4127534
> View attachment 4127535


----------



## meeata01

Could you please authenticate this bag for me..https://poshmark.com/listing/CD-Saddle-Handbag-Authentic-5a3aa5cca825a63511049378
Also, any good advice as to how to spot fakes of this type of bag.  Seems like they have many different leather tags inside with different types of serial numbers etc.  Very difficult to detect for me.  Thank you


----------



## janlyj

Hi! Just joined purseforum so hope I'm doing this right - Would like to know if this Dior WOC is the real deal? 
The seller says she bought this from a licensed secondhand designer store in Japan. The magnetic closure has been replaced but I've uploaded an image of it pre-replacement (last photo).

Appreciate the help!


----------



## amoree

Hi! 
Could I please have the below Lady Dior Bags authenticated. 

1. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/132695302666

2. https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-christian-mini-lady-hobo-bag/21190909/

3. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5939077.shtml

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hi average joe, would greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticate a pair of dior sling back flats.
> View attachment 4127523
> View attachment 4127524
> View attachment 4127526
> View attachment 4127527
> View attachment 4127528
> View attachment 4127529
> View attachment 4127531
> View attachment 4127532
> View attachment 4127534
> View attachment 4127535


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

meeata01 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me..https://poshmark.com/listing/CD-Saddle-Handbag-Authentic-5a3aa5cca825a63511049378
> Also, any good advice as to how to spot fakes of this type of bag.  Seems like they have many different leather tags inside with different types of serial numbers etc.  Very difficult to detect for me.  Thank you


Missing pictures of all the logo embossings inside and outside the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

janlyj said:


> Hi! Just joined purseforum so hope I'm doing this right - Would like to know if this Dior WOC is the real deal?
> The seller says she bought this from a licensed secondhand designer store in Japan. The magnetic closure has been replaced but I've uploaded an image of it pre-replacement (last photo).
> 
> Appreciate the help!


I believe this is authentic. This is the first time I've seen someone replace the snap closure with a different closure.


----------



## averagejoe

amoree said:


> Hi!
> Could I please have the below Lady Dior Bags authenticated.
> 
> 1. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/132695302666
> 
> 2. https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-christian-mini-lady-hobo-bag/21190909/
> 
> 3. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-5939077.shtml
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please follow the format outlined on page 1 of this thread for future requests.

1. I believe this is fake.
2. Not enough pictures.
3. Not enough pictures.


----------



## NinaBrandt

averagejoe said:


> Missing close-up photos of logos and date code.



Here more photos


----------



## NinaBrandt

NinaBrandt said:


> Here more photos


----------



## averagejoe

NinaBrandt said:


> Here more photos


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Campbell

Hi, I recently purchased this bag from The Real Real without knowledge that they have a history of letting fakes slip through the cracks. I am probably just being paranoid, but any confirmation of authenticity would be greatly appreciated. I'm not quite sure how to attach photos to this posting, but there are a bunch within the link. Thank you!

Item name: *Christian Dior Patent Leather Malice Bag*
Online reseller name: The Real Real
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-patent-leather-malice-bag-4


----------



## averagejoe

Campbell said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this bag from The Real Real without knowledge that they have a history of letting fakes slip through the cracks. I am probably just being paranoid, but any confirmation of authenticity would be greatly appreciated. I'm not quite sure how to attach photos to this posting, but there are a bunch within the link. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: *Christian Dior Patent Leather Malice Bag*
> Online reseller name: The Real Real
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-patent-leather-malice-bag-4


It's strange that the link you provided went to a different site. I had to copy and paste it in my browser, and it worked.

Unfortunately the listing doesn't provide enough pictures for authentication.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! I was about to bid on this but want a piece of mind that it's authentic. The lining looks off to me?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273344137668

Seller:abundabtreasures777
Item #:273344137668


----------



## NinaBrandt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks a lot!


----------



## tran trong nghia

I came across a wallet Dior branded ‘made in Indian’ . Is it possibly fake ?


----------



## tran trong nghia

Sorry, I mean a Dior wallet 'MADE IN INDIA". Is is fake ?


----------



## Marketa

Hello, can you, please, autheticiate this Dior Saddle vintage bag for me? She look ok but I feel weird about the "CD" leather tag inside the bag. Also the silk lining is different then I saw on the other bags. Thank you so much!


----------



## Marketa

Some more photos. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

tran trong nghia said:


> I came across a wallet Dior branded ‘made in Indian’ . Is it possibly fake ?





tran trong nghia said:


> Sorry, I mean a Dior wallet 'MADE IN INDIA". Is is fake ?


Please post several pictures of the wallet. We cannot authenticate from just a description


----------



## averagejoe

Marketa said:


> Some more photos. Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! I was about to bid on this but want a piece of mind that it's authentic. The lining looks off to me?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273344137668
> 
> Seller:abundabtreasures777
> Item #:273344137668


I believe this is fake


----------



## LilMissCutie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you for your time


----------



## ca795

Hi there!

Thank you so much for helping authenticate! I am interested in the below bag, which has already been authenticated by eBay, but when I look at the inside label, the edge of the leather above the "Christian Dior" isn't straight and is partially covering some of the letters. Do you think it is authentic despite this? Please let me know if you need any additional information.

Kindest regards,
Chelsea

Item name: Christian Dior Bronze Metallic Leather Cannage Flap Chain Link Crossbody Bag
Item number: not sure
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Hi Dior experts:

It would be greatly appreciated if I can have your advice on whether the Dior Boston bag I have purchased (photos below) from a local consignment store is authentic. 

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Amy_luxury_fashion said:


> Hi Dior experts:
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated if I can have your advice on whether the Dior Boston bag I have purchased (photos below) from a local consignment store is authentic.
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ca795 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thank you so much for helping authenticate! I am interested in the below bag, which has already been authenticated by eBay, but when I look at the inside label, the edge of the leather above the "Christian Dior" isn't straight and is partially covering some of the letters. Do you think it is authentic despite this? Please let me know if you need any additional information.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Chelsea
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Bronze Metallic Leather Cannage Flap Chain Link Crossbody Bag
> Item number: not sure
> Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Bronze-Metallic-Leather-Cannage-Flap-Chain-Link-Crossbody-Bag/362365361538?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0


I believe this is authentic. The crookedness is not a problem, especially for leather trim. I mean, it's not good quality control, but during the time that this bag was made, this was not uncommon. I find that Dior quality has actually increased over the years since then.


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

Thanks so much Average Joe!


----------



## ca795

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The crookedness is not a problem, especially for leather trim. I mean, it's not good quality control, but during the time that this bag was made, this was not uncommon. I find that Dior quality has actually increased over the years since then.



Thank you so much!


----------



## coco09

Name: lady mini dior
Link : none please authenticate ,this bag is belonged to my friend . She want to sell it but not sure it's authentic.
Note : there's no print made in or any serial number on the back . TIA
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0884_zps1tjwrsi0.jpg
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0887_zpsc8zauf7r.jpg
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0887_zpsc8zauf7r.jpg"
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0885_zps0psskhrf.jpg
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0888_zpsjyakhgvv.jpg


----------



## darchik

Dear Dior authenticators and lovers, please help. IF you can see this dress please does it look authentic ?


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Name: lady mini dior
> Link : none please authenticate ,this bag is belonged to my friend . She want to sell it but not sure it's authentic.
> Note : there's no print made in or any serial number on the back . TIA
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0884_zps1tjwrsi0.jpg
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0887_zpsc8zauf7r.jpg
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0887_zpsc8zauf7r.jpg"
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0885_zps0psskhrf.jpg
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/IMG_0888_zpsjyakhgvv.jpg


Not sure about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

darchik said:


> Dear Dior authenticators and lovers, please help. IF you can see this dress please does it look authentic ?


Not sure but it looks okay to me.


----------



## NML

Hello averagejoe,

Need help to authenticate this My Lady Dior please. TIA


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

NML said:


> View attachment 4134664
> View attachment 4134665
> View attachment 4134666
> View attachment 4134667
> View attachment 4134668
> View attachment 4134669
> View attachment 4134670
> View attachment 4134671
> View attachment 4134672
> View attachment 4134674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> Need help to authenticate this My Lady Dior please. TIA


Needs close-up photos of the Dior logo on the interior tag, and also of the logo behind the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## darchik

averagejoe said:


> Not sure but it looks okay to me.


Thank you for your time and opinion, by feeling in real life i like it. but somebody commented to me that with bee embroidery the christian dior writing must be changed on just  DIOR. have u got any idea about that info. so that comment made me feel suspiciously about the dress


----------



## Gengen08

Hello authenticators and members. Would you please authenticate this lady dior bag for me before I will buy them from a workmate? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Gengen08

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Gengen08




----------



## Ella27

Hi, Im new to the forum. I live in the UK. I am wanting advice on a DIOR GAUCHO I have seen ( used ) . It looks pretty authentic in the photo's but just wondering if there is a way to check the code.  This particular bag shows the numbers/letters 16-MA-0077.  ve read up on what to check for , but as some of the codes Ive heard are fake , Im a bit wary .  Any advice would be most appreciated !


----------



## mds123

Item name: Dior diorama medium
Online reseller name: rutify
Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.lt/narys/49556-rutify

Note: this bag is listed in a second hand resale platform. Since we agreed on the deal, the seller deleted the listing, so I cannot upload a link to it. She said the inside pocket is so narrow, she cannot read the authenticity number. I am however attaching many photos. I believe it is authentic, but can you please give me your opinion? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

darchik said:


> Thank you for your time and opinion, by feeling in real life i like it. but somebody commented to me that with bee embroidery the christian dior writing must be changed on just  DIOR. have u got any idea about that info. so that comment made me feel suspiciously about the dress


That's not necessarily true (about the DIOR vs. Christian Dior). It depends on the collection.


----------



## averagejoe

mds123 said:


> Item name: Dior diorama medium
> Online reseller name: rutify
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.lt/narys/49556-rutify
> 
> Note: this bag is listed in a second hand resale platform. Since we agreed on the deal, the seller deleted the listing, so I cannot upload a link to it. She said the inside pocket is so narrow, she cannot read the authenticity number. I am however attaching many photos. I believe it is authentic, but can you please give me your opinion? Thank you very much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135422
> View attachment 4135423
> View attachment 4135424
> View attachment 4135425
> View attachment 4135426
> View attachment 4135427
> View attachment 4135428
> View attachment 4135429
> View attachment 4135430


Needs a close-up shot of the chain rivets, especially the hollow ones.


----------



## averagejoe

Ella27 said:


> View attachment 4135389
> View attachment 4135390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im new to the forum. I live in the UK. I am wanting advice on a DIOR GAUCHO I have seen ( used ) . It looks pretty authentic in the photo's but just wondering if there is a way to check the code.  This particular bag shows the numbers/letters 16-MA-0077.  ve read up on what to check for , but as some of the codes Ive heard are fake , Im a bit wary .  Any advice would be most appreciated !


This tag belongs to an authentic bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Gengen08 said:


> View attachment 4135040
> View attachment 4135040
> View attachment 4135040
> View attachment 4135041
> View attachment 4135042


I believe this is fake


----------



## mds123

averagejoe said:


> Needs a close-up shot of the chain rivets, especially the hollow ones.


Sorry for my question, but do you mean you need a better photo of the chains as in this attachment?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The seller said she can hardly capture this better with her camera. Or do you mean a different part of the chain?


----------



## Gengen08

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you average joe. Appreciate it so much.


----------



## averagejoe

mds123 said:


> Sorry for my question, but do you mean you need a better photo of the chains as in this attachment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller said she can hardly capture this better with her camera. Or do you mean a different part of the chain?


I meant this part but it is so blurry it is hard to see. Is there a way to take a clear, large, and detailed photo of those links?


----------



## mds123

averagejoe said:


> I meant this part but it is so blurry it is hard to see. Is there a way to take a clear, large, and detailed photo of those links?


The seller did send me additional photos of the chain, please find them attached. Looking forward to your opinion!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ella27

averagejoe said:


> This tag belongs to an authentic bag.


Thank you very much for your help !


----------



## darchik

averagejoe said:


> That's not necessarily true (about the DIOR vs. Christian Dior). It depends on the collection.


Thank u!


----------



## averagejoe

mds123 said:


> The seller did send me additional photos of the chain, please find them attached. Looking forward to your opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136155
> View attachment 4136156


Something looks a bit off about the chain.


----------



## Jessica moore

Hi there! I’m very new to this site, so I’m not 100% sure if I am posting in the correct place.
 I believe bought this because I thought it was adorable! Went home and realized it had c.dior on it!
The edges seem to be hand rolled and vintage looking. Dior started off in France and then moved to Italy, am I right? 
Can anyone help me with this? It would be muchly appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica moore said:


> Hi there! I’m very new to this site, so I’m not 100% sure if I am posting in the correct place.
> I believe bought this because I thought it was adorable! Went home and realized it had c.dior on it!
> The edges seem to be hand rolled and vintage looking. Dior started off in France and then moved to Italy, am I right?
> Can anyone help me with this? It would be muchly appreciated


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## Jessica moore

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry.


Thanks


----------



## Mona1

Can you please help me with Authenticate this posting


----------



## Brerje

Hi sorry to add to your post , but cannot find how to upload pictures in a new post .
Can you tell me if this fake please .


----------



## Stephaniez

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag:
Item: saddle bag
Item number: 06-RU-1025
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Monogram-Canvas-Saddle-Bag-5b50ef9e03087c30283a4d63

Big big thanks in advance [emoji173]️


----------



## mariwww007

Hi, could someone please help me to authenticate this bag! The date code has an additional letter, can it be the real deal?


----------



## Stephaniez

Hi averagejoe, sorry I know I just sent a post earlier, but can you take a look at this saddle bag as well?
Thanks!!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...vHw-_wvB8ChV5rHDxyJcWZxYRd6GkhPRoC6j8QAvD_BwE


----------



## NML

averagejoe said:


> Needs close-up photos of the Dior logo on the interior tag, and also of the logo behind the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.



Here are the photos of dior logo and the leather circle behind dior charms


----------



## Trishnamalam

Hi, I’m sorry to post here but I’m new and cannot see how to post a new post!
Please kindly help me verify if this is real?

Dior Saddle Bag (old)
http://depop.com/twenty28/twenty28-authentic-christian-dior-saddle-bag


----------



## Janskie

Had to re edit but was hoping if you could authenticate. Also if it is real is 900 a good price for it since I've never bought a vintage lamb mini before. 

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Lady Dior Mini in Beige Lambskin 
Item number: 123263744819
Seller ID: angelex2002
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123263744819


----------



## averagejoe

Brerje said:


> Hi sorry to add to your post , but cannot find how to upload pictures in a new post .
> Can you tell me if this fake please .


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Trishnamalam said:


> Hi, I’m sorry to post here but I’m new and cannot see how to post a new post!
> Please kindly help me verify if this is real?
> 
> Dior Saddle Bag (old)
> http://depop.com/twenty28/twenty28-authentic-christian-dior-saddle-bag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mona1 said:


> View attachment 4137320
> View attachment 4137321
> View attachment 4137322
> View attachment 4137323
> View attachment 4137324
> View attachment 4137325
> View attachment 4137326
> View attachment 4137327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me with Authenticate this posting


Not sure about this one. Some details look off to me.

Please do not post your request 4 times. It sends the message that you are rushing us even if you did not mean that, and crowds up this thread which may make it easier to miss other requests. We will get to your request eventually.


----------



## averagejoe

Stephaniez said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag:
> Item: saddle bag
> Item number: 06-RU-1025
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Monogram-Canvas-Saddle-Bag-5b50ef9e03087c30283a4d63
> 
> Big big thanks in advance [emoji173]️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lindlind

Hi authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this bag. I know that the pictures in the listing are not enough for authentication so let me know what parts of the bag you need to see more pics and I will ask the seller. Thank you so much!!

Item name: Dior Panarea
Item number: 153101403849
Seller ID: sirfrontier990
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153101403849


----------



## averagejoe

mariwww007 said:


> Hi, could someone please help me to authenticate this bag! The date code has an additional letter, can it be the real deal?
> 
> View attachment 4138548
> View attachment 4138541
> View attachment 4138542
> View attachment 4138543
> View attachment 4138544
> View attachment 4138545
> View attachment 4138546
> View attachment 4138547
> View attachment 4138548
> View attachment 4138549
> View attachment 4138550
> View attachment 4138541
> View attachment 4138541
> View attachment 4138542
> View attachment 4138543
> View attachment 4138544
> View attachment 4138545
> View attachment 4138546


I believe this is fake. And whoa! It's scarily accurate.


----------



## averagejoe

lindlind said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I know that the pictures in the listing are not enough for authentication so let me know what parts of the bag you need to see more pics and I will ask the seller. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Panarea
> Item number: 153101403849
> Seller ID: sirfrontier990
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153101403849


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Had to re edit but was hoping if you could authenticate. Also if it is real is 900 a good price for it since I've never bought a vintage lamb mini before.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Lady Dior Mini in Beige Lambskin
> Item number: 123263744819
> Seller ID: angelex2002
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123263744819


This version shouldn't come with a chain. Either the strap has been altered, and/or the bag is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## shelliemay

Hi! Could you pls authenticate this bag? The date code is quite suspicious as there are only 2 alphabeths followed by 4 digits. I’ve already bought this bag unfortunately.. hoping that it is authentic. PLEASE HELP! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## shelliemay

More photos for #5324


----------



## shelliemay

More photos for #5324


----------



## shelliemay

More photos for #5324. I forgot to mention that it is a Diorissimo Mini size. Thank you once again!!


----------



## shelliemay

One last photo for #5324 Diorissimo Mini bag. Thank you!!!


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> This version shouldn't come with a chain. Either the strap has been altered, and/or the bag is not authentic in my opinion.


Hey AJ,

I believe they said they bought the chain separately to add to the bag. So if that's the case does the bag itself look authentic separate from the chain addition?


----------



## MahaM

Hi..
I got an alert that one of my posts was moved to this thread..I don’t know why ?
And couldn’t find the post here!


----------



## heidyamanda

hi.. i am heidy. i want to buy my first dior saddle bag. but i have no clue to authenticate it. could somebody help me? 

sorry if the picture not so detail. the owner of  bag only sent those.

thanks before


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

shelliemay said:


> One last photo for #5324 Diorissimo Mini bag. Thank you!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

heidyamanda said:


> View attachment 4140485
> View attachment 4140487
> View attachment 4140488
> View attachment 4140489
> View attachment 4140490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi.. i am heidy. i want to buy my first dior saddle bag. but i have no clue to authenticate it. could somebody help me?
> 
> sorry if the picture not so detail. the owner of  bag only sent those.
> 
> thanks before


Clear, large photos of all logo embossings are required for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hey AJ,
> 
> I believe they said they bought the chain separately to add to the bag. So if that's the case does the bag itself look authentic separate from the chain addition?


The chain is not available for sale separately from Dior, which makes this listing suspicious in my opinion. Also, there is no picture of the back of the interior tag showing the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

MahaM said:


> Hi..
> I got an alert that one of my posts was moved to this thread..I don’t know why ?
> And couldn’t find the post here!


Sorry I must've made a mistake when I tried to copy your beautiful Saddle bag pictures to the Reference Library. I have now returned it to where it was originally, and also copied it to the Reference Library.


----------



## MahaM

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I must've made a mistake when I tried to copy your beautiful Saddle bag pictures to the Reference Library. I have now returned it to where it was originally, and also copied it to the Reference Library.


It's ok .But you know, u sacred me! I got it from Dior Boutique .
So, I rechecked my bag and compared it with the photos on  Dior official site to reassure myself .


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> The chain is not available for sale separately from Dior, which makes this listing suspicious in my opinion. Also, there is no picture of the back of the interior tag showing the date code.


HI AJ sorry to inundate you with questions. This is the picture they sent me but it doesn't have a serial date code it just says made in Italy. Im sorry with all the questions, Ive actually bought 3 Lady Diors from this seller so I was hoping would also be authentic but one can never be too safe nowadays


----------



## averagejoe

MahaM said:


> It's ok .But you know, u sacred me! I got it from Dior Boutique .
> So, I rechecked my bag and compared it with the photos on  Dior official site to reassure myself .


I'm sorry for that! It was because it was so beautiful and it shows the capacity of the bag so well that I decided to copy the picture over, but made a mistake in the process. Enjoy your beautiful Saddle bag!


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> HI AJ sorry to inundate you with questions. This is the picture they sent me but it doesn't have a serial date code it just says made in Italy. Im sorry with all the questions, Ive actually bought 3 Lady Diors from this seller so I was hoping would also be authentic but one can never be too safe nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140615


With this photo, I'm still not sure. The bag looks fine but the strap is making me doubt the whole listing. The strap doesn't usually come in yellow gold, too, as it normally comes in pale gold or silver. And there is also supposed to be a leather piece on the top that I can't see in the pictures.


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> With this photo, I'm still not sure. The bag looks fine but the strap is making me doubt the whole listing. The strap doesn't usually come in yellow gold, too, as it normally comes in pale gold or silver. And there is also supposed to be a leather piece on the top that I can't see in the pictures.


No worries, I will hold off then on picking up this piece. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## pink_label

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Dior black saddle bag? It’s from a local reseller.

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## pink_label

More pictures for #5341


----------



## shelliemay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!! ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

pink_label said:


> More pictures for #5341


I believe this is authentic


----------



## NML

Hello, this is my repost. Hopefully the authenticator can help me authenticate My Lady Dior. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Brerje

Hi please is this authentic 
Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mibb

Hello,

Could someone kindly authenticate this emerald Lady Dior mini bag? Thank you a lot in advance!


----------



## Janskie

Hi all. Could you please authenticate since this is a bag that I've been considering but have very few to compare it to so I'm practicing extra caution before buying. 

Item name: Christian Dior Miss Dior Flap (not sure which size) Leather quilted in Turquoise 
Item number: 173423225604
Seller ID: byrnus5
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173423225604


----------



## averagejoe

mibb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone kindly authenticate this emerald Lady Dior mini bag? Thank you a lot in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4141735
> View attachment 4141736
> View attachment 4141737
> View attachment 4141738
> View attachment 4141739
> View attachment 4141740
> View attachment 4141741
> View attachment 4141742
> View attachment 4141744
> View attachment 4141747


I believe this is fake (and a VERY accurate one)


----------



## averagejoe

NML said:


> View attachment 4141418
> View attachment 4141419
> View attachment 4141421
> View attachment 4141422
> View attachment 4141423
> View attachment 4141424
> View attachment 4141425
> View attachment 4141426
> View attachment 4141427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my repost. Hopefully the authenticator can help me authenticate My Lady Dior. Thank you so much in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Brerje said:


> Hi please is this authentic
> Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## pink_label

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## mibb

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake (and a VERY accurate one)


Thank you very much!


----------



## mibb

Sorry to bother again. I looked through a lot of the history of this thread and I became suspicious of the black patent lady dior medium bag I bought a while ago. I found the authenticity card does not have a boutique stamp and the dust bag looks different. Please take a look, thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## mibb

One last photo of the tag, thanks!


----------



## NML

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

mibb said:


> One last photo of the tag, thanks!


I believe this bag is authentic but it used to be entirely pink. It seems like the exterior of the bag has been redyed, probably due to colour transfer and/or yellowing.


----------



## Ashlily

Hello I am new here because I am lusting over the Dior Saddle bag but I have no expertise of authenticating this. Can someone please help with this pretty please.

Item name:Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Canvas Logo Saddle Bag With Silver Hardware
Item number:
eBay item number:
153111341751
Seller ID:joseprosenfel8 (0 )
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Saddle-Bag-With-Silver-Hardware-/153111341751https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Saddle-Bag-With-Silver-Hardware-/153111341751


----------



## mibb

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic but it used to be entirely pink. It seems like the exterior of the bag has been redyed, probably due to colour transfer and/or yellowing.


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## averagejoe

Ashlily said:


> Hello I am new here because I am lusting over the Dior Saddle bag but I have no expertise of authenticating this. Can someone please help with this pretty please.
> 
> Item name:Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Canvas Logo Saddle Bag With Silver Hardware
> Item number:
> eBay item number:
> 153111341751
> Seller ID:joseprosenfel8 (0 )
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Saddle-Bag-With-Silver-Hardware-/153111341751https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Saddle-Bag-With-Silver-Hardware-/153111341751


Missing photos of the Dior logo engravings on the hardware and also on the leather tag inside.


----------



## lindlind

Hi,
Please help authenticate these two. Thank you so much! 

1)
Item Name: Dior Panarea
Item Number: 232859631415
Seller ID: ciabythebeach
Direct Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232859631415


2)
Item name: Dior Panarea
Online reseller name: KATERINA 
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-dior-panarea-dior-handbag-5736167.shtml


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

lindlind said:


> Hi,
> Please help authenticate these two. Thank you so much!
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: Dior Panarea
> Item Number: 232859631415
> Seller ID: ciabythebeach
> Direct Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232859631415
> 
> 
> 2)
> Item name: Dior Panarea
> Online reseller name: KATERINA
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-dior-panarea-dior-handbag-5736167.shtml


I believe #1 is fake.

#2 needs a picture of the front of the interior tag with the Christian Dior logo.


----------



## ana_oldschool

Please help me authenticate this item! 

1) Christian Dior Monogram Messenger bag
2) PZ 0072
3) belsmommy
4) https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Christian-Dior-handbag-57104942f0137d5480003c32


----------



## ana_oldschool

Another one of the same kind!

1) Christian dior monogram messenger bag
2) PZ 1012
3) fashion4less411
4) https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...s-Monogram-Small-Purse-Used-cond/173425297648

If it is fake please let me know how you came to that conclusion! I am trying to get better at spotting fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

ana_oldschool said:


> Please help me authenticate this item!
> 
> 1) Christian Dior Monogram Messenger bag
> 2) PZ 0072
> 3) belsmommy
> 4) https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Christian-Dior-handbag-57104942f0137d5480003c32


Photo of the front of the interior tag is required


----------



## averagejoe

ana_oldschool said:


> Another one of the same kind!
> 
> 1) Christian dior monogram messenger bag
> 2) PZ 1012
> 3) fashion4less411
> 4) https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...s-Monogram-Small-Purse-Used-cond/173425297648
> 
> If it is fake please let me know how you came to that conclusion! I am trying to get better at spotting fakes.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Parisianluxe

Hi everyone...would be grateful if you could help me authenticate this Dior saddle limited edition hardcore. I googled it but only the white version is available.... Thank you


----------



## canthavetoomanybags

I actually already purchased this 2 days ago, but realized I should have posted here first. Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? I notice there is not too many close ups of the hardware, but I will be able to take more pictures of it if needed when I receive it. Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Christian Dior lady Dior medium light pink
Online reseller name: trina38
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-lady-Dior-medium-light-pink-5abbd691d39ca2d2a87cdea9


----------



## lindlind

averagejoe said:


> I believe #1 is fake.
> 
> #2 needs a picture of the front of the interior tag with the Christian Dior logo.



Thank you  The seller added a pic for #2. Could you please take another look? 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-dior-panarea-dior-handbag-5736167.shtml


----------



## Janieherico

I bought 2 lady dior bags online but im not sure if they are authentic.Would mine to please authenticate them for me if its okay.I bought it in a well trusted seller but im still not 100% sure if its legit.For its my first time to buy dior bags.Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Parisianluxe said:


> Hi everyone...would be grateful if you could help me authenticate this Dior saddle limited edition hardcore. I googled it but only the white version is available.... Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lindlind said:


> Thank you  The seller added a pic for #2. Could you please take another look?
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-dior-panarea-dior-handbag-5736167.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

canthavetoomanybags said:


> I actually already purchased this 2 days ago, but realized I should have posted here first. Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? I notice there is not too many close ups of the hardware, but I will be able to take more pictures of it if needed when I receive it. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior lady Dior medium light pink
> Online reseller name: trina38
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-lady-Dior-medium-light-pink-5abbd691d39ca2d2a87cdea9


It looks fine so far. Please take close-up photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## Janskie

Janskie said:


> Hi all. Could you please authenticate since this is a bag that I've been considering but have very few to compare it to so I'm practicing extra caution before buying.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Miss Dior Flap (not sure which size) Leather quilted in Turquoise
> Item number: 173423225604
> Seller ID: byrnus5
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173423225604


AJ I posted this a couple of days ago and wasn't sure if I did something wrong so that it wouldn't get authenticated? I looked on the thread and but I don't think this has been previously searched and wasn't sure how I should proceed. I sorry to bug and I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Parisianluxe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your reassurance


----------



## canthavetoomanybags

averagejoe said:


> It looks fine so far. Please take close-up photos when you receive the bag.


Thank you! I will take more pictures once I receive it!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## deluxedaily

Hi All,
I am looking to buy my first Dior bag. Can you please help authenticate this for me please?
Item name: Authentic Dior Atelier Leather Roller Pouch Messenger Bag
Item number: 302815142581
Seller ID: adelle0055
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302815142581?ul_noapp=true

This is probably answering my own question, but I "googled" this seller and it looks like this seller has been flagged to sell fakes. Please help authenticate.


----------



## Brerje

Brerje said:


> Hi please is this authentic
> Thank you


Thankyou


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Authenticators, can you please take a look at this and give me an opinion. Thanks so much. 

Item : 2012 medium lady Dior 

Seller: the real real 

Link: https://product-images.therealreal....]4145098[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]4145099[/ATTACH]


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Additional pics


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Hot 4 handbags said:


> Additional pics
> View attachment 4145101
> View attachment 4145104
> View attachment 4145105
> View attachment 4145106
> View attachment 4145107
> View attachment 4145108
> View attachment 4145109



Sorry, forgot the item # CHR71905


----------



## averagejoe

Hot 4 handbags said:


> Additional pics
> View attachment 4145101
> View attachment 4145104
> View attachment 4145105
> View attachment 4145106
> View attachment 4145107
> View attachment 4145108
> View attachment 4145109


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

deluxedaily said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking to buy my first Dior bag. Can you please help authenticate this for me please?
> Item name: Authentic Dior Atelier Leather Roller Pouch Messenger Bag
> Item number: 302815142581
> Seller ID: adelle0055
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302815142581?ul_noapp=true
> 
> This is probably answering my own question, but I "googled" this seller and it looks like this seller has been flagged to sell fakes. Please help authenticate.


One of the details looks off to me. If this seller has been flagged for selling fakes, then maybe it's best not to buy this.


----------



## averagejoe

Brerje said:


> Thankyou


Did you see my reply to your original post? I said I believe the bag is fake.


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much for checking it out. You made my day [emoji3]


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> AJ I posted this a couple of days ago and wasn't sure if I did something wrong so that it wouldn't get authenticated? I looked on the thread and but I don't think this has been previously searched and wasn't sure how I should proceed. I sorry to bug and I appreciate all your help.


Sorry this post must have been missed. Sometimes the pictures that are copied here make the smaller picture-free posts almost invisible when scrolling down the page.

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Janieherico said:


> I bought 2 lady dior bags online but im not sure if they are authentic.Would mine to please authenticate them for me if its okay.I bought it in a well trusted seller but im still not 100% sure if its legit.For its my first time to buy dior bags.Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic. Please be sure to post all authenticity-related questions here in this thread. Do not start a new thread for your authentication request.


----------



## deluxedaily

averagejoe said:


> One of the details looks off to me. If this seller has been flagged for selling fakes, then maybe it's best not to buy this.


Thank you, Averagejoe. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## anasanfran

Can someone authenticate this Dior bag? Thank you SO MUCH!!!!

ITEM: Rare Authentic Christian Dior Rasta 2 Crossbody Bag Handbag Purse
ITEM NO.: 283066869921
SELLER: mahfhamz
LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Authe...869921?hash=item41e819a8a1:g:k1IAAOSwwWJazfBC


----------



## averagejoe

anasanfran said:


> Can someone authenticate this Dior bag? Thank you SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> ITEM: Rare Authentic Christian Dior Rasta 2 Crossbody Bag Handbag Purse
> ITEM NO.: 283066869921
> SELLER: mahfhamz
> LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Authe...869921?hash=item41e819a8a1:g:k1IAAOSwwWJazfBC


Sorry this bag is missing some crucial details as it is damaged, and there are two details that look "off".


----------



## walima36

Hi guys I’m interested in this Dior... do you think it’s authentic?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Monogram-Saddle-Bag-New/173423297117


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## shmilyyyyy

Can anyone help me with this one? Just received it in mail today.
1) Christian dioraddict bag 2017
2) 01-RU-0187
3) MICAELA CAROLINA
4) https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/blue-cloth-dior-handbag-6001290.shtml

There are some photos on the seller's page, and im adding a few more below.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Molly0

Helping my friend to authenticate her thrift find.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4146144
> View attachment 4146149
> View attachment 4146150
> View attachment 4146152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helping my friend to authenticate her thrift find.  Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4146144


Oops. A few more pics.
Thank you!


----------



## canthavetoomanybags

canthavetoomanybags said:


> I actually already purchased this 2 days ago, but realized I should have posted here first. Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? I notice there is not too many close ups of the hardware, but I will be able to take more pictures of it if needed when I receive it. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior lady Dior medium light pink
> Online reseller name: trina38
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-lady-Dior-medium-light-pink-5abbd691d39ca2d2a87cdea9



Hi averagejoe! I just received this bag and I took more photos. I took most of it with sunlight so hopefully it is clear enough! Thank you so much for all your help!  I will attach a few more pictures in the next post.


----------



## canthavetoomanybags

Here are a few more for the Lady Dior bag. I was also wondering if it was possible to help me authenticate this dior wallet as well. I really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## TinyTime

Hello! I would like to ask for help to authenticate this vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag. I have been eyeing to buy this for a while now  

Thank you much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

walima36 said:


> Hi guys I’m interested in this Dior... do you think it’s authentic?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Monogram-Saddle-Bag-New/173423297117


Please see page 1 of this thread for post and photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

TinyTime said:


> Hello! I would like to ask for help to authenticate this vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag. I have been eyeing to buy this for a while now
> 
> Thank you much in advance


Missing photos of the logo embossings on the interior and exterior of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

canthavetoomanybags said:


> View attachment 4146356
> View attachment 4146357
> View attachment 4146358
> View attachment 4146359
> View attachment 4146360
> View attachment 4146361
> View attachment 4146362
> View attachment 4146363
> View attachment 4146364
> View attachment 4146365
> 
> 
> Hi averagejoe! I just received this bag and I took more photos. I took most of it with sunlight so hopefully it is clear enough! Thank you so much for all your help!  I will attach a few more pictures in the next post.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

canthavetoomanybags said:


> View attachment 4146376
> View attachment 4146377
> View attachment 4146378
> View attachment 4146379
> View attachment 4146380
> View attachment 4146382
> View attachment 4146383
> View attachment 4146384
> View attachment 4146385
> View attachment 4146386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few more for the Lady Dior bag. I was also wondering if it was possible to help me authenticate this dior wallet as well. I really appreciate it. Thank you!


I believe the wallet is authentic as well


----------



## averagejoe

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4146154
> View attachment 4146155
> View attachment 4146156
> View attachment 4146157
> View attachment 4146158
> View attachment 4146159
> 
> Oops. A few more pics.
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

shmilyyyyy said:


> Can anyone help me with this one? Just received it in mail today.
> 1) Christian dioraddict bag 2017
> 2) 01-RU-0187
> 3) MICAELA CAROLINA
> 4) https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/blue-cloth-dior-handbag-6001290.shtml
> 
> There are some photos on the seller's page, and im adding a few more below.
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## shmilyyyyy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## canthavetoomanybags

averagejoe said:


> I believe the wallet is authentic as well


Yay!! Thank you so much!! Now I can enjoy my new purchase ☺️☺️


----------



## Molly0

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thankyou.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## walima36

Hey guys is this authentic?

Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Saddle Bag New
Item number: 173423297117
Seller ID: upos1967
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Monogram-Saddle-Bag-New/173423297117

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

walima36 said:


> Hey guys is this authentic?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Saddle Bag New
> Item number: 173423297117
> Seller ID: upos1967
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Monogram-Saddle-Bag-New/173423297117
> 
> Thanks


I already replied and suggested looking at photo requirements. There are not enough photos to authenticate this bag with. Please request photos of all logo embossings and the date code.


----------



## jubblebubble

Hi, could someone help me check if this is authentic?

Item name: Vintage Dior trotter red shoulder bag
Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
Link: https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/...dior-trotter-red?ref=search_recently_viewed-4


----------



## zyzyx9

Hi everyone!
I’ve never had a lady dior bag yet and saw this auction for one. It looks too good to be true but if you could confirm the authenticity for me that would be great.

Item name: 
Authentic Christian Dior Iconic Lady Handbag Bag Black Patent Leather With Tags

Item number: 173426877596
Seller ID: kandwboutique
Direct URL link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173426877596


Thank you x


----------



## averagejoe

jubblebubble said:


> Hi, could someone help me check if this is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior trotter red shoulder bag
> Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/...dior-trotter-red?ref=search_recently_viewed-4


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

zyzyx9 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’ve never had a lady dior bag yet and saw this auction for one. It looks too good to be true but if you could confirm the authenticity for me that would be great.
> 
> Item name:
> Authentic Christian Dior Iconic Lady Handbag Bag Black Patent Leather With Tags
> 
> Item number: 173426877596
> Seller ID: kandwboutique
> Direct URL link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173426877596
> 
> 
> Thank you x


I believe this is fake


----------



## Stephballet

Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Speedy..


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stephballet

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stephballet

here the label inside tha bag



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stephballet

Dior label


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## averagejoe

Stephballet said:


> Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Speedy..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Stephballet said:


> View attachment 4148325
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Stephballet said:


> here the label inside tha bag
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I only see one picture of the bag. Please add more pictures as per the requirements outlined on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Stephballet

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## averagejoe

Stephballet said:


> View attachment 4148327
> View attachment 4148328
> View attachment 4148330
> View attachment 4148331
> View attachment 4148332
> View attachment 4148333
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I don't know about this one. The inside tag doesn't look like it belongs to this bag.


----------



## Stephballet

Thank you sir @averagejoe for the reply [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## deluxedaily

Hi All,
Can you please help me solve the mystery of this Orange Dior Roller Bag?
The seller has given me a photo of the authenticity card and it states that the bag was purchased in the New York boutique on the 6th of June last year.
Upon further research and calling Dior, I find out that the orange color was not released to the public until November last year (at least here in Australia).
Is anyone in the US able to confirm if the release date is the same in Australia or did the US get the bag way way earlier?
I've attached the photos of the authenticity card and date code tag.
I have a strong hunch that I've purchased a fake.
Disclaimer: This is in no way an attack on the company but even Authenicate4U.com has told me that the bag I've purchased and I quote "No issues based on the photos provided." Maybe I got a super fake that's hard to authenticate.
Please help!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## zyzyx9

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Taank you very much for your help x


----------



## deluxedaily

deluxedaily said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please help me solve the mystery of this Orange Dior Roller Bag?
> The seller has given me a photo of the authenticity card and it states that the bag was purchased in the New York boutique on the 6th of June last year.
> Upon further research and calling Dior, I find out that the orange color was not released to the public until November last year (at least here in Australia).
> Is anyone in the US able to confirm if the release date is the same in Australia or did the US get the bag way way earlier?
> I've attached the photos of the authenticity card and date code tag.
> I have a strong hunch that I've purchased a fake.
> Disclaimer: This is in no way an attack on the company but even Authenicate4U.com has told me that the bag I've purchased and I quote "No issues based on the photos provided." Maybe I got a super fake that's hard to authenticate.
> Please help!!


Can someone also confirm that Dior Homme leather goods DON'T come with authenticity cards? I had a Dior representative from France call me and told me this.


----------



## averagejoe

deluxedaily said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please help me solve the mystery of this Orange Dior Roller Bag?
> The seller has given me a photo of the authenticity card and it states that the bag was purchased in the New York boutique on the 6th of June last year.
> Upon further research and calling Dior, I find out that the orange color was not released to the public until November last year (at least here in Australia).
> Is anyone in the US able to confirm if the release date is the same in Australia or did the US get the bag way way earlier?
> I've attached the photos of the authenticity card and date code tag.
> I have a strong hunch that I've purchased a fake.
> Disclaimer: This is in no way an attack on the company but even Authenicate4U.com has told me that the bag I've purchased and I quote "No issues based on the photos provided." Maybe I got a super fake that's hard to authenticate.
> Please help!!


I'm pretty sure the orange version was not out at that time. 

Authenticators make mistakes from time to time. None of us work for the actual brand so we are basing our opinions on our experiences and photos. For this listing, it seems like one suspicious detail after another, including this launch date. Can you return the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

deluxedaily said:


> Can someone also confirm that Dior Homme leather goods DON'T come with authenticity cards? I had a Dior representative from France call me and told me this.


It depends. Some of them do. Not sure if the Roller bag comes with one because of its size and price point.

Here is what it is supposed to look like (taken from Ebay):


----------



## deluxedaily

averagejoe said:


> I'm pretty sure the orange version was not out at that time.
> 
> Authenticators make mistakes from time to time. None of us work for the actual brand so we are basing our opinions on our experiences and photos. For this listing, it seems like one suspicious detail after another, including this launch date. Can you return the bag?



@averagejoe 
Fortunately because the seller is also in Australia, eBay said that I can return the bag without proof that it's fake because of our local consumer laws.
It has been so stressful this whole ordeal . But I am glad I can now move on and learn from this. And I am determined to buy this roller bag from the actual Dior Boutique.
Thank you so much for your invaluable assistance, @averagejoe


----------



## walima36

Can you help me with this before I bid

Item name: Vintage Dior Saddle Bag Monogram
Item number: 113174856415
Seller ID: *carlbowlby1875*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...7.m570.l1311.R1.TR4.TRC1.A0.H0.Xdior+sad.TRS0


----------



## averagejoe

deluxedaily said:


> @averagejoe
> Fortunately because the seller is also in Australia, eBay said that I can return the bag without proof that it's fake because of our local consumer laws.
> It has been so stressful this whole ordeal . But I am glad I can now move on and learn from this. And I am determined to buy this roller bag from the actual Dior Boutique.
> Thank you so much for your invaluable assistance, @averagejoe


The roller bag is at a good price point so you get to have the whole boutique experience along with your bag for a moderately higher price.

I almost bought it myself at Saks as they had one for me to try on, and knowing it was hard to come by, I almost took the plunge ($1400 CDN which is great for Dior). The shape looked a bit strange on me, and it wasn't really my style, but as far as prices go, it was pretty good.


----------



## averagejoe

walima36 said:


> Can you help me with this before I bid
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior Saddle Bag Monogram
> Item number: 113174856415
> Seller ID: *carlbowlby1875*
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Vintage-Dior-Saddle-Bag-Monogram/113174856415?hash=item1a59bf42df:g:NV0AAOSwrK1bXhq1&_sacat=0&_nkw=dior+saddle+bag&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1311.R1.TR4.TRC1.A0.H0.Xdior+sad.TRS0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## *pure_honey

Hi there,
Can i please get some help on this saddle bag? Also did dior ever make a lining with this print? The hardware looks a bit odd for me but i'm not too sure. Thank you so so much in advance!

#1
Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Logo Jean
Item number: 263844125998
Seller ID: ozoneshopping
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

*pure_honey said:


> Hi there,
> Can i please get some help on this saddle bag? Also did dior ever make a lining with this print? The hardware looks a bit odd for me but i'm not too sure. Thank you so so much in advance!
> 
> #1
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Logo Jean
> Item number: 263844125998
> Seller ID: ozoneshopping
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Saddle-Bag-Logo-Jean/263844125998?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## *pure_honey

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## *pure_honey

Sorry to bother you again for another one AJ,
Can i also please get help on this one too?
Thank you kindly!


Item name: Dior Vintage Saddle Printed Silk
Item number: 273371571127
Seller ID: moncherieabigail
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dior-Vintag...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I've also asked for additional pictures,


----------



## averagejoe

*pure_honey said:


> Sorry to bother you again for another one AJ,
> Can i also please get help on this one too?
> Thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Vintage Saddle Printed Silk
> Item number: 273371571127
> Seller ID: moncherieabigail
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dior-Vintage-Saddle-Printed-Silk/273371571127?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> I've also asked for additional pictures,
> View attachment 4149065
> View attachment 4149066
> View attachment 4149077


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ames68

Please help me authenticate this:

Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Gray Purse 90047693
Item number: 263826357603
Seller ID: purpose.jpn
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Ch...+gray&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0#rpdCntId


----------



## averagejoe

ames68 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Gray Purse 90047693
> Item number: 263826357603
> Seller ID: purpose.jpn
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-2WAY-Hand-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Gray-Purse-90047693/263826357603?hash=item3d6d46bd63:gcQAAOSw9W5bUZpf&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sacat=0&_nkw=lady+dior+gray&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0#rpdCntId


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Stephballet

Hi please help me authenticate this brown lady dior.. Thank You


----------



## Stephballet

Addtional pic for the inside zipper embossed with Christian Dior Paris... im sorry i had a hardtime taking pics of this inside zipper part..


----------



## averagejoe

Stephballet said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this brown lady dior.. Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150205
> View attachment 4150206
> View attachment 4150207
> View attachment 4150208
> View attachment 4150209
> View attachment 4150210
> View attachment 4150211
> View attachment 4150212
> View attachment 4150213


I believe this is fake


----------



## CoachCruiser

Found this lovely on yoogiscloset and am loving the color- wish they still made this exact style. If I did not provide enough info, I apologize- just tell me and I will follow through. Many thanks for your patience, time, and expertise! 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...-leather-new-lock-pouch-clutch-bag-99654.html


----------



## allysg

Hi everyone 
Please help me authenticate this bag 
Item name: Christian Dior My Lady Dior Leather Bag
Item number: 283079493023
Seller ID: rubinson
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...op=1&_sacat=0&_nkw=lady+dior+&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticator,
Please authenticate this Dior bag for me! I have bought this and the seller said it is authentic.  I need your opinion and assurance please. Can you please also tell me the name of this style if it is an authentic Dior bag! Thank you in advance


----------



## El-tristan

Hi, Please authenticate. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

allysg said:


> Hi everyone
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> Item name: Christian Dior My Lady Dior Leather Bag
> Item number: 283079493023
> Seller ID: rubinson
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag-Money-back-guarantee/283079493023?hash=item41e8da459f:g:bpgAAOSw1r5bX75l&_sop=1&_sacat=0&_nkw=lady+dior+&_from=R40&rt=nc


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please authenticate this Dior bag for me! I have bought this and the seller said it is authentic.  I need your opinion and assurance please. Can you please also tell me the name of this style if it is an authentic Dior bag! Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

El-tristan said:


> Hi, Please authenticate. TIA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sorry if I did not complete the authentication requirements correctly the first time around. Attaching pics from Yoogi’s Closet of the red patent leather new lock pouchette. Thank you : )


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Sorry if I did not complete the authentication requirements correctly the first time around. Attaching pics from Yoogi’s Closet of the red patent leather new lock pouchette. Thank you : )


I believe this is authentic


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, AJ!!!! Just ordered it! I'm in love with the color. Reveal as soon as I receive it!!! Again, many thanks!!!


----------



## worm123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi Averagejoe,
Thank you so much for your help and assurance! Very very appreciate 
Would you be able to tell me the name for the style as well! Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

worm123 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Thank you so much for your help and assurance! Very very appreciate
> Would you be able to tell me the name for the style as well! Thank you in advance.


This is the C'est Dior bag


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## worm123

averagejoe said:


> This is the C'est Dior bag


Thank you very much for all your help Averagejoe


----------



## katemonique

Hi guys,

Can someone please assist with authenticating this Dior saddle? 

My friend just bought it and said it was authenticated on this thread but I can’t find the post when I search the item number. I thought the fabric on the flap looked strange.

Thank you!

Item name: Vintage CHRISTIAN DIOR Saddle Bag Logo navy Monogram Rare

Item number: 223077143733

Seller ID: chimpdaddy34

Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CHRI...onogram-Rare-/223077143733#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## averagejoe

katemonique said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please assist with authenticating this Dior saddle?
> 
> My friend just bought it and said it was authenticated on this thread but I can’t find the post when I search the item number. I thought the fabric on the flap looked strange.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Vintage CHRISTIAN DIOR Saddle Bag Logo navy Monogram Rare
> 
> Item number: 223077143733
> 
> Seller ID: chimpdaddy34
> 
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CHRI...onogram-Rare-/223077143733#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> View attachment 4151842
> View attachment 4151849
> View attachment 4151850
> View attachment 4151851
> View attachment 4151852
> View attachment 4151853
> View attachment 4151855
> View attachment 4151856


I believe this is fake


----------



## samasher

Could someone please authenticate this Diorever. I thought it looked legitimate but the lock looks squint to me
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223050650246?ViewItem=&item=223050650246


----------



## averagejoe

samasher said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Diorever. I thought it looked legitimate but the lock looks squint to me
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223050650246?ViewItem=&item=223050650246


I believe this is fake.

Please follow the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests. Also, this one was easy to tell without pictures of the logo embossing and date code inside, but we usually require that for authentication.


----------



## Caz6674

Help needed! A different authentication required please! I picked up this beauty years and years ago in a charity sale. Would love to know what the name is and if it is real or fake
I hope this ok moderators! I already have the bag and love it whatever it turns out to be - just interested that’s all  
Thanks in advance


----------



## El-tristan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Caz6674 said:


> Help needed! A different authentication required please! I picked up this beauty years and years ago in a charity sale. Would love to know what the name is and if it is real or fake
> I hope this ok moderators! I already have the bag and love it whatever it turns out to be - just interested that’s all
> Thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Caz6674

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!! Really appreciate your reply
 I had a feeling it was.. the leather is just so beautiful  
Do you know the name of the bag by any chance?


----------



## averagejoe

Caz6674 said:


> Thank you!! Really appreciate your reply
> I had a feeling it was.. the leather is just so beautiful
> Do you know the name of the bag by any chance?


It's the Dior _Admit It_ bag.


----------



## Caz6674

averagejoe said:


> It's the Dior _Admit It_ bag.


Thanks again


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can I ask for help before I buy this bag Denim Dior Saddle Bag today? Thank you!’


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello! Can I ask for help before I buy this bag Denim Dior Saddle Bag today? Thank you!’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152780
> View attachment 4152781
> View attachment 4152782
> View attachment 4152783
> View attachment 4152784


Please do not start a new thread to have your item authenticated. All authentication requests go here. I moved your post here and then realized you had already posted here. I deleted your other post.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Jakikay

Thank you so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> Please do not start a new thread to have your item authenticated. All authentication requests go here. I moved your post here and then realized you had already posted here. I deleted your other post.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you so much!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Sorry this is my first time to post.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jakikay




----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Is this bag fake? Thank you!!


----------



## El-tristan

Hi, please authenticate. Thinking of purchasing this beauty. 

Item name: Christian Dior Chain Shoulder Bag Brown PVC Leather Vintage Authentic #J165 I
Item number: J165 I
Seller ID: kurotoa
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...intage-Authentic-J165-I/192617336568#viTabs_0

thanks


----------



## Bolt

Can anyone help and confirm if this is a real Dior or not? 
I have added a few pics if you need more please let me know.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> View attachment 4153522
> View attachment 4153523
> View attachment 4153524
> View attachment 4153525


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Bolt said:


> Can anyone help and confirm if this is a real Dior or not?
> I have added a few pics if you need more please let me know.


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for your authentication request. All authentication requests for Dior must go here.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe, 

Is this Dior mini saddle bag authentic? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Panthergirl

Hi Average Joe!

Is this mini Boston bag authentic? Thank you very much for your help and advice!! 

*Dior Trotter Mini Boston Bag *
*292646272735*
wonderprice-jp
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Trotter...4&_nkw=dior+trotter+&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Is this Dior mini saddle bag authentic? Many thanks!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Panthergirl said:


> View attachment 4154051
> View attachment 4154052
> View attachment 4154053
> View attachment 4154054
> View attachment 4154055
> View attachment 4154056
> View attachment 4154057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Average Joe!
> 
> Is this mini Boston bag authentic? Thank you very much for your help and advice!!
> 
> *Dior Trotter Mini Boston Bag *
> *292646272735*
> wonderprice-jp
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Trotter-Mini-Boston-Bag-Free-Shipping-Used/292646272735?hash=item442313bedf:g:JVEAAOSwkV5aXv3H&_pgn=14&_nkw=dior+trotter+&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Indianprincess

Could you authenticate this purse for me please? I bought this from eBay a few days ago and have my concerns.


----------



## Indianprincess

And more pictures


----------



## averagejoe

Indianprincess said:


> And more pictures


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Indianprincess

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. I was worried about the stitching.


----------



## mds123

averagejoe said:


> Something looks a bit off about the chain.


Hello! Just an update, I decided to authenticate this bag using a paid service just to make sure, and apparently it is fake. Thank you for raising my suspicion in the first place!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## anhpham1907

Item name IOR "MY LADY DIOR" BAG
Item number :192615733052
Item link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...733052?hash=item2cd8cad73c:g:tMsAAOSwSlpbYusl
seller id:justdoneitt 
could you please help me authenticate this bag?
thanks


----------



## averagejoe

mds123 said:


> Hello! Just an update, I decided to authenticate this bag using a paid service just to make sure, and apparently it is fake. Thank you for raising my suspicion in the first place!


Thanks for letting me know. This helps me with future authentications of the Diorama, too.


----------



## averagejoe

anhpham1907 said:


> Item name IOR "MY LADY DIOR" BAG
> Item number :192615733052
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...733052?hash=item2cd8cad73c:g:tMsAAOSwSlpbYusl
> seller id:justdoneitt
> could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> thanks


Needs clear pictures of the interior tag with the Dior logo, close-up shots of the CD engravings, and of the Dior logo on the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

Dear TPF Members,

I purchased this Diorama studded bag on theluxurycloset.com. Although they claim they guarantee authenticity, I still see some differences between this bag and the one I touched at the Dior boutique.

First off, leather of this red one is not as supple. The one in boutique feels extremly soft. Secondly, the Dior letters imprint on the back is not as deep. The one i saw at boutique looks very deep, versus this red one it seems very shallow. Can you take a look at the pictures please?

Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

Three more pictures


----------



## averagejoe

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> Dear TPF Members,
> 
> I purchased this Diorama studded bag on theluxurycloset.com. Although they claim they guarantee authenticity, I still see some differences between this bag and the one I touched at the Dior boutique.
> 
> First off, leather of this red one is not as supple. The one in boutique feels extremly soft. Secondly, the Dior letters imprint on the back is not as deep. The one i saw at boutique looks very deep, versus this red one it seems very shallow. Can you take a look at the pictures please?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> View attachment 4156503
> View attachment 4156504
> View attachment 4156505
> View attachment 4156506
> View attachment 4156507
> View attachment 4156508
> View attachment 4156509
> View attachment 4156510
> View attachment 4156511
> View attachment 4156512


I'm not sure about this one. Almost all the details look fine to me, except one of them where it could be due to lighting (it's the chain links). 

If you have doubts, especially since the bag feels different, then would it be better to just return it for peace of mind? Can you bring it to the Dior boutique to do a side-by-side comparison?


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure about this one. Almost all the details look fine to me, except one of them where it could be due to lighting (it's the chain links).
> 
> If you have doubts, especially since the bag feels different, then would it be better to just return it for peace of mind? Can you bring it to the Dior boutique to do a side-by-side comparison?



Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I just thought the Dior letters imprint at the back looks different to me. Do they seem fine to you? I took a few more pictures of the chain links. Will that be helpful?

Thank you again!!


----------



## averagejoe

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> View attachment 4156600
> View attachment 4156601
> View attachment 4156602
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I just thought the Dior letters imprint at the back looks different to me. Do they seem fine to you? I took a few more pictures of the chain links. Will that be helpful?
> 
> Thank you again!!


They look fine to me, as does the embossing at the back. The depth can depend on who is making the bag. 

As for the softness, I'm not sure why this is different from the one in the boutique.


----------



## leahy1117

So I got this Dior saddle from second hand seller before, and just realized this made a come back this year, so I want to use it again. But I found the top edge of the bag wasn't flat...as I circle in red... do any of you know what it is going on?


----------



## dulparii

Item name: Genuine Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: 332742367846
Seller ID: madhouse652009
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332742367846?ul_noapp=true#rpdCntId
thank you so much 
I asked the seller for the serial but the photo had it in the format of:
X ## ###
#### ## ###
with no indication of the country of manufacture on the tag


----------



## Sweetvine

Hi could you please authenticate this bag for me

Item name: Lady Dior Large Black Lambskin Bag 
Item number: 142861575218
Seller ID: jsofia68
Direct URL link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142861575218

Thank you


----------



## Tingeling

Hi could you please help me see if this Dior is authentic?
Item Name: Christian Dior Vintage Suede Lady Dior Bag
Item Number: 183323534761
Seller ID: realcapetowngirl
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Additional picture of the back of the leather tag:

Thank you so much


----------



## Clifmar

I bought this vintage Dior wallet on eBay for $40 and I don’t know much about vintage and I was hoping someone could help authenticate.


----------



## julesj

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag for me
Item Name  AUTHENTIC Christian Dior 'Lady Dior' Pink Lambskin Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number  223092839284
Seller ID  burzapawe
URL  Direct Link
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...1313.TR2.TRC0.A0.H0.Xauthentic+lady+dior.TRS0

Thank you so much


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Is this Saddle bag authentic? Thank you very much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dkattz

Hello,  may you please authenticate this bag. Thank you! 
Item name: 
*NWB CHRISTIAN DIOR 'J'ADIOR' leather bag w detachable multi color guitar strap*

Item number: 163192673603

Seller ID: jennifergall

Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWB-CHRISTIA...hristian+dior+handbag+j’adior&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

leahy1117 said:


> So I got this Dior saddle from second hand seller before, and just realized this made a come back this year, so I want to use it again. But I found the top edge of the bag wasn't flat...as I circle in red... do any of you know what it is going on?
> 
> View attachment 4156786
> View attachment 4156787
> View attachment 4156785



Please post more photos of the bag, particularly of all logo embossings inside and outside o.f the bag (as well as the date code). There is something very off about this bag from the pictures that are posted.


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Hello,  may you please authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> Item name:
> *NWB CHRISTIAN DIOR 'J'ADIOR' leather bag w detachable multi color guitar strap*
> 
> Item number: 163192673603
> 
> Seller ID: jennifergall
> 
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWB-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-JADIOR-leather-bag-w-detachable-multi-color-guitar-strap/163192673603?hash=item25ff0a9543:gxcAAOSwCyFbT20s&_nkw=christian+dior+handbag+j’adior&_from=R40&rt=nc


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Is this Saddle bag authentic? Thank you very much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

julesj said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag for me
> Item Name  AUTHENTIC Christian Dior 'Lady Dior' Pink Lambskin Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number  223092839284
> Seller ID  burzapawe
> URL  Direct Link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Pink-Lambskin-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/223092839284?hash=item33f15e9374:g:cXwAAOSw9ZhbafC9&_sacat=0&_nkw=authentic+lady+dior&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC0.A0.H0.Xauthentic+lady+dior.TRS0
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Clifmar said:


> I bought this vintage Dior wallet on eBay for $40 and I don’t know much about vintage and I was hoping someone could help authenticate.


Sorry I don't know for sure about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

Tingeling said:


> Hi could you please help me see if this Dior is authentic?
> Item Name: Christian Dior Vintage Suede Lady Dior Bag
> Item Number: 183323534761
> Seller ID: realcapetowngirl
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Vintage-Suede-Lady-Dior-Bag/183323534761?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Additional picture of the back of the leather tag:
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4156895


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetvine said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Large Black Lambskin Bag
> Item number: 142861575218
> Seller ID: jsofia68
> Direct URL link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142861575218
> 
> Thank you


The link provided now leads to a Gucci bag.


----------



## averagejoe

dulparii said:


> Item name: Genuine Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: 332742367846
> Seller ID: madhouse652009
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332742367846?ul_noapp=true#rpdCntId
> thank you so much
> I asked the seller for the serial but the photo had it in the format of:
> X ## ###
> #### ## ###
> with no indication of the country of manufacture on the tag



The link provided no longer leads to a Dior bag.


----------



## Sweetvine

averagejoe said:


> The link provided now leads to a Gucci bag.



Hi
Sorry about that. I’ve put in an offer which the seller accepted hence why the link was not working anymore. These are the pictures from the listing. 
Hope it helps


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetvine said:


> Hi
> Sorry about that. I’ve put in an offer which the seller accepted hence why the link was not working anymore. These are the pictures from the listing.
> Hope it helps
> 
> View attachment 4157688
> View attachment 4157689
> View attachment 4157690
> View attachment 4157691
> View attachment 4157692
> View attachment 4157693
> View attachment 4157694
> View attachment 4157695
> View attachment 4157696
> View attachment 4157697


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sweetvine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your kind help!


----------



## dulparii

averagejoe said:


> The link provided no longer leads to a Dior bag.


Thank you for your reply @averagejoe. Sorry about that it looked like it had been relisted. 

Updated:

Item name: Genuine Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: 332753829604
Seller ID: madhouse652009
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332753829604?ViewItem=&item=332753829604
---

'Christian Dior Shearling Flight Saddle Bag'
I asked the seller for the serial #, photos attached, with no indication of the country of manufacture on the tag

Thank you again in advance!


----------



## Tingeling

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Briony Lewis

Hi,
I purchased this Dior bag on Ebay and I am currently trying to return as I believe it is fake. Mostly due to the serial number with reads 01-RU -1137. It's just embossed and not gold. Is this possible? The seller is swearing blind its authentic. Just wanted a second opinion.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323370798358

Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## julesj

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

dulparii said:


> Thank you for your reply @averagejoe. Sorry about that it looked like it had been relisted.
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Item name: Genuine Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: 332753829604
> Seller ID: madhouse652009
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332753829604?ViewItem=&item=332753829604
> ---
> 
> 'Christian Dior Shearling Flight Saddle Bag'
> I asked the seller for the serial #, photos attached, with no indication of the country of manufacture on the tag
> 
> Thank you again in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Briony Lewis said:


> Hi,
> I purchased this Dior bag on Ebay and I am currently trying to return as I believe it is fake. Mostly due to the serial number with reads 01-RU -1137. It's just embossed and not gold. Is this possible? The seller is swearing blind its authentic. Just wanted a second opinion.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323370798358
> 
> Thank you!


Please follow the format outlined on page 1 of this thread. The item link brings me to a completely different item now that the listing is over.


----------



## Clifmar

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I don't know for sure about this one.


Is there anything that would be a dead giveaway whether it’s fake or authentic?


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Hi there, please help me authenticate this wallet.

I bought is from a private individual and she says it is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Clifmar said:


> Is there anything that would be a dead giveaway whether it’s fake or authentic?


not in this case


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Sorry here are clearer pics.


----------



## averagejoe

Vivian R. Singson said:


> Hi there, please help me authenticate this wallet.
> 
> I bought is from a private individual and she says it is authentic.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks you very much!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Uploading from yoogiscloset- wondering what people think of the color? Please be as open as you like


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe! Is this Saddle Bag authentic? Thank you so much!! ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe! Is this Saddle Bag authentic? Thank you so much!! ❤️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Uploading from yoogiscloset- wondering what people think of the color? Please be as open as you like


I believe this is fake. This is the first time I've authenticated something from Yoogiscloset that is fake. Usually they are very good.


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much Average Joe!!!! You reply so fast![emoji173]️ so efficient!!!


----------



## danayashi

Hi everyone, 
I had purchased a Diorama WOC on Ebay over a year ago (the listing is no longer active, and the seller is no longer registered) and I wanted to get it authenticated. 
I believed it to be authentic due to her supplying me with a receipt and all of the packaging but upon closer inspection I'm afraid that maybe she purchased an authentic bag and swapped it out with a dupe? Let me know please. I can add more photos if needed!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

danayashi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had purchased a Diorama WOC on Ebay over a year ago (the listing is no longer active, and the seller is no longer registered) and I wanted to get it authenticated.
> I believed it to be authentic due to her supplying me with a receipt and all of the packaging but upon closer inspection I'm afraid that maybe she purchased an authentic bag and swapped it out with a dupe? Let me know please. I can add more photos if needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158972
> View attachment 4158973
> View attachment 4158974
> View attachment 4158975
> View attachment 4158976
> View attachment 4158977
> View attachment 4158978
> View attachment 4158979
> View attachment 4158980


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## danayashi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Oh really? I'm so glad! I'm not quite sure if you know the answer, but the closure on this isn't magnetic like the ones in store. It's like a sort of clasp closure. Is it because it's an older model or something like that?

Thank you so much.


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. This is the first time I've authenticated something from Yoogiscloset that is fake. Usually they are very good.


Wow! Something seemed off about it to me, but I’m not enough of an expert to say what. Thank you for checking this out. I wonder how I can let them know- maybe an email?


----------



## Briony Lewis

averagejoe said:


> Please follow the format outlined on page 1 of this thread. The item link brings me to a completely different item now that the listing is over.



My apologies,

Please find photos attached of the bag including the tag with serial number. Ite actually quite hard to get to and thus hard to take a photo of.

Many thanks,

Briony


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Wow! Something seemed off about it to me, but I’m not enough of an expert to say what. Thank you for checking this out. I wonder how I can let them know- maybe an email?


Yes please!


----------



## averagejoe

Briony Lewis said:


> My apologies,
> 
> Please find photos attached of the bag including the tag with serial number. Ite actually quite hard to get to and thus hard to take a photo of.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Briony


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

danayashi said:


> Oh really? I'm so glad! I'm not quite sure if you know the answer, but the closure on this isn't magnetic like the ones in store. It's like a sort of clasp closure. Is it because it's an older model or something like that?
> 
> Thank you so much.


This is an older Diorama WOC (based on the lacquer detail around the badge ornament on the front), which had a non-magnetic closure like the one shown below:


----------



## Gengen08

Hello authenticators and members. Please can you help me authenticate this dior saddle bag before buying it from a friend? Thank you very much. I appreciate your time.


----------



## averagejoe

Gengen08 said:


> Hello authenticators and members. Please can you help me authenticate this dior saddle bag before buying it from a friend? Thank you very much. I appreciate your time.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Gengen08

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much averagejoe. You’re always a big help. I appreciate your quick response. More power to you.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hello please can you authenticate the following? I have requested more pics of the hardware but I’m hoping these maybe sufficient. Many thanks in advance. 

Item name: Original Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag - Perfect Condition - Black
Item number: 253795561214
Seller ID: jleg1623
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253795561214    (Auction Ended, Pictures Attached)


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> View attachment 4159607
> View attachment 4159608
> View attachment 4159609
> View attachment 4159610
> View attachment 4159611
> View attachment 4159612
> View attachment 4159614
> View attachment 4159615
> View attachment 4159616
> View attachment 4159617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello please can you authenticate the following? I have requested more pics of the hardware but I’m hoping these maybe sufficient. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Original Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag - Perfect Condition - Black
> Item number: 253795561214
> Seller ID: jleg1623
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253795561214    (Auction Ended, Pictures Attached)


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Myluxeloves

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks for your quick response Averagejoe, really appreciate it


----------



## Ann Lee

Dear all,

I would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate the tan dior saddle. 

Item name: 
Christian Dior Tan Leather Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: 
blues237
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Tan-Leather-Saddle-Bag-5b6e28f5aa5719731450597c

Please see the photos via the link, thanks a lot


----------



## averagejoe

Ann Lee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate the tan dior saddle.
> 
> Item name:
> Christian Dior Tan Leather Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name:
> blues237
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Tan-Leather-Saddle-Bag-5b6e28f5aa5719731450597c
> 
> Please see the photos via the link, thanks a lot


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ann Lee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you averagejoe


----------



## itstaradee

Can someone pls authenticate this diorama bag. I looked at the diorama bags online and found that the strap is kind of different from my bag and I’m questioning the authenticity cause of it.


----------



## itstaradee

itstaradee said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this diorama bag. I looked at the diorama bags online and found that the strap is kind of different from my bag and I’m questioning the authenticity cause of it.



This is the strap i saw on the website


----------



## averagejoe

itstaradee said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this diorama bag. I looked at the diorama bags online and found that the strap is kind of different from my bag and I’m questioning the authenticity cause of it.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

itstaradee said:


> This is the strap i saw on the website


The strap is supposed to differ a tiny bit from the rest of the bag, but that wasn't the reason why I said that I believe the bag is fake.


----------



## itstaradee

averagejoe said:


> The strap is supposed to differ a tiny bit from the rest of the bag, but that wasn't the reason why I said that I believe the bag is fake.


Thank you for the reply! how did you think it was fake?


----------



## averagejoe

itstaradee said:


> Thank you for the reply! how did you think it was fake?


I cannot share the reasons on this public forum, unfortunately. There were a few reasons, though.


----------



## Janskie

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Mini with GHW
Ebay seller: artbookskitsch1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Mini with GHW
> Ebay seller: artbookskitsch1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Hand-Bag-Lambskin-Black-with-Shoulder-Strap-COA/283096562426?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649


Photos of the date code, logo embossing inside and also on the leather circle behind the charms are required for authentication.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Good Evening
Please can I have the following authenticated;

Item name: christian dior saddle bag And Purse
Item number: 163198700365
Seller ID: cjboutique15
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163198700365

Many thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Good Evening
> Please can I have the following authenticated;
> 
> Item name: christian dior saddle bag And Purse
> Item number: 163198700365
> Seller ID: cjboutique15
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163198700365
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jubblebubble

Hi, 

Could someone help to authenticate this saddle bag? The price feels a bit too good to be true

Item name: Christian Dior Denim Saddle Bag
Seller: quinciedearie
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/christia...ss_dropdown&ref_suggestionSource=type_suggest

Thank you!!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi everybody, I would like to have your opinion on this vintage saddle bag, thank you in advance 
Item name: Vintage Saddle Dior bag
Item number: 173455998866
Seller ID: gougenheim123
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Vintage-Petit-Sac-Dior/173455998866


----------



## averagejoe

jubblebubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help to authenticate this saddle bag? The price feels a bit too good to be true
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Denim Saddle Bag
> Seller: quinciedearie
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/christian-dior-saddle-shoulder-denim-bag-authentic-177086640/?ref=search&ref_query=dior saddle&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=dior%20saddle&ref_querySource=ss_dropdown&ref_suggestionSource=type_suggest&ref_reqId=lVUVuVwcqioSSNlqZPcfF7Ir7SMp3eJs&ref_querySource=ss_dropdown&ref_suggestionSource=type_suggest
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to have your opinion on this vintage saddle bag, thank you in advance
> Item name: Vintage Saddle Dior bag
> Item number: 173455998866
> Seller ID: gougenheim123
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Vintage-Petit-Sac-Dior/173455998866


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi averagejoe, could you please authenticate this item for me? Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please authenticate this item for me? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162177
> 
> View attachment 4162178
> 
> View attachment 4162179
> 
> View attachment 4162180
> 
> View attachment 4162181
> 
> View attachment 4162182
> 
> View attachment 4162183
> 
> View attachment 4162184
> 
> View attachment 4162185
> 
> View attachment 4162186


I believe this is authentic


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks averagejoe!!


----------



## Janskie

Hi AJ,

Can you please authenticate this Vintage Lady Dior mini? The bag looks fine but I'm not sure if they broke or modified the charm or if it's just fake lol since if you see in the picture it doesn't look like the actual link that it came with. I don't know if they replaced it basically with a key ring. I'll post the second set of pictures but please let me know since the bag looks really good but the charm is the thing that is throwing me off.


----------



## Janskie

Photos continued of Vintage Lady Dior Mini Beige in GHW if you could please authenticate


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Photos continued of Vintage Lady Dior Mini Beige in GHW if you could please authenticate


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks AJ giving the mini another chance! Super excited to use it. Also here is the Lambskin bag I dyed that you helped me authenticate awhile back


----------



## Janskie

Janskie said:


> Thanks AJ giving the mini another chance! Super excited to use it. Also here is the Lambskin bag I dyed that you helped me authenticate awhile back


Don't mind my face lol


----------



## jubblebubble

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!!


----------



## AsiaInAlaska

Hello! I just purchased this clutch from Poshmark and realized I should’ve posted my inquiry on here before buying it..... but better late than never. Anyway, if someone could tell me whether this is real or fake, that would be much appreciated! I haven’t received the bag yet, so the only photos I have are the ones from the seller (see link below). Thanks! 

Item name: Christian Dior Clutch Bag
Online Reseller Name: kimlove855 (Poshmark)
Direct URL Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/fq6WRYyFkP


----------



## malmodovar

Hello Everyone 
I was looking at this vintage clutch and hoping for your help to confirm if this is an authentic Dior or not. Please let me know in case you need to see other photos.
Thank you all so much for your help!!!


----------



## Myluxeloves

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks for your help Averagejoe


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

AsiaInAlaska said:


> Hello! I just purchased this clutch from Poshmark and realized I should’ve posted my inquiry on here before buying it..... but better late than never. Anyway, if someone could tell me whether this is real or fake, that would be much appreciated! I haven’t received the bag yet, so the only photos I have are the ones from the seller (see link below). Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Clutch Bag
> Online Reseller Name: kimlove855 (Poshmark)
> Direct URL Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/fq6WRYyFkP


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

malmodovar said:


> Hello Everyone
> I was looking at this vintage clutch and hoping for your help to confirm if this is an authentic Dior or not. Please let me know in case you need to see other photos.
> Thank you all so much for your help!!!
> 
> View attachment 4162793
> View attachment 4162794
> View attachment 4162795
> View attachment 4162796
> View attachment 4162797
> View attachment 4162798


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## malmodovar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, super super helpful!


----------



## AsiaInAlaska

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 You know, I’ll take it! Haha thank you so much for you’re time.


----------



## sinvancal

Hello,
Has anyone purchase from Vestiaire?  There’s a diorever in grey mini for sale which I put a bid for.  However, I cannot find any infor that diorever came in grey.  Any thoughts?  Thanks to all the helpful folks here!

Item:  Diorever Mini
Ref# M7003PTLW
Seller through Vestiaire Collective
Link to site:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-diorever-dior-handbag-5779958.shtml


----------



## Vintage Shopper

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to this forum so please help me authenticate this Dior Diorita Handbag. It was purchased from a thrift store and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully I'm in the right area of this forum...so sorry if not!


----------



## CheeChee1234

Hi, can you help authenticate this Lady Dior medium in patent red? The date code is 02BMA-0191 and embossed in. I’ll attach more pictures in next thread.


----------



## CheeChee1234

CheeChee1234 said:


> Hi, can you help authenticate this Lady Dior medium in patent red? The date code is 02BMA-0191 and embossed in. I’ll attach more pictures in next thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164436
> View attachment 4164437
> View attachment 4164438
> View attachment 4164439
> View attachment 4164440
> View attachment 4164441
> View attachment 4164442
> View attachment 4164443
> View attachment 4164444
> View attachment 4164445


----------



## ShaneF

Hello Ladies and Gents,
Could you please authenticate this item -- Thank You 
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior
Item number:123265880614
Seller ID: amazing8_bargains8
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Black-Patent-Leather-Lady-Dior-Bag/123265880614


----------



## ShaneF

Hello Ladies and Gents,
Could you please authenticate this item -- Thank You 
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior
Item number: 312209472522
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...-Hand-Bag-Patent-Leather-72EG961/312209472522


----------



## ShaneF

Hello Ladies and Gents,
Could you please authenticate this item -- Thank You 
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior
Item number: 323393421589
Seller ID: paola3031 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIS...Way-bag-purse-handbag-black-4100/323393421589


----------



## averagejoe

sinvancal said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone purchase from Vestiaire?  There’s a diorever in grey mini for sale which I put a bid for.  However, I cannot find any infor that diorever came in grey.  Any thoughts?  Thanks to all the helpful folks here!
> 
> Item:  Diorever Mini
> Ref# M7003PTLW
> Seller through Vestiaire Collective
> Link to site:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-diorever-dior-handbag-5779958.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vintage Shopper said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to this forum so please help me authenticate this Dior Diorita Handbag. It was purchased from a thrift store and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully I'm in the right area of this forum...so sorry if not!


I believe this is authentic. From a thrift shop? Lucky you!


----------



## averagejoe

CheeChee1234 said:


> View attachment 4164447
> View attachment 4164448
> View attachment 4164449
> View attachment 4164450
> View attachment 4164451
> View attachment 4164452
> View attachment 4164453
> View attachment 4164447
> View attachment 4164448
> View attachment 4164449
> View attachment 4164450
> View attachment 4164451
> View attachment 4164452
> View attachment 4164453
> View attachment 4164454
> View attachment 4164455
> View attachment 4164456


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ShaneF said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents,
> Could you please authenticate this item -- Thank You
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior
> Item number:123265880614
> Seller ID: amazing8_bargains8
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Black-Patent-Leather-Lady-Dior-Bag/123265880614


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ShaneF said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents,
> Could you please authenticate this item -- Thank You
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior
> Item number: 312209472522
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...-Hand-Bag-Patent-Leather-72EG961/312209472522


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ShaneF said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents,
> Could you please authenticate this item -- Thank You
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior
> Item number: 323393421589
> Seller ID: paola3031
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIS...Way-bag-purse-handbag-black-4100/323393421589


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## CheeChee1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks Averagejoe!


----------



## SherwoodMom

I have been on a strict Dior diet for almost a year.  I came out of fasting for this beauty.  Any ideas what the item number was? I have not seen it at any boutiques.  Thank 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Item name: Lady Dior 
Item number: unknown 
Seller ID: brandoff
Direct URL link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-Di...444520?hash=item3b188511e8:g:MakAAOSwdPBbcrd~


----------



## SherwoodMom

SherwoodMom said:


> I have been on a strict Dior diet for almost a year.  I came out of fasting for this beauty.  Any ideas what the item number was? I have not seen it at any boutiques.  Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165702
> View attachment 4165703
> View attachment 4165704
> View attachment 4165705
> View attachment 4165706
> View attachment 4165707
> View attachment 4165708
> View attachment 4165709
> View attachment 4165710
> View attachment 4165711
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: brandoff
> Direct URL link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-Di...444520?hash=item3b188511e8:g:MakAAOSwdPBbcrd~



More photos.  Thank you!!!


----------



## audoct

Item name: Authentic As New Dior Mini Lady Dior Leather Bag
Item number: 302845283863
Seller ID: adelle0055
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/302845283863

Thank you!


----------



## audoct

Item name: DIOR MINI LADY DIOR BAG IN BLACK LAMBSKIN
Item number: 323386767372
Seller ID: mycoconut23
Direct link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323386767372

Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you

Item Name: Authentic Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag in Pearly Pink Colour RRP 4500 AUD
Item Number: 362415803064
Seller: erudvgqjbozh2
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...803064?hash=item5461aa4ab8:g:0pAAAOSwsvZbdolK

Many thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 4165712
> View attachment 4165713
> View attachment 4165714
> 
> 
> More photos.  Thank you!!!


I believe this is authentic, but I don't know the item number (sorry!).


----------



## averagejoe

audoct said:


> Item name: Authentic As New Dior Mini Lady Dior Leather Bag
> Item number: 302845283863
> Seller ID: adelle0055
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/302845283863
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

audoct said:


> Item name: DIOR MINI LADY DIOR BAG IN BLACK LAMBSKIN
> Item number: 323386767372
> Seller ID: mycoconut23
> Direct link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323386767372
> 
> Thank you!


Photos of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms, and of the date code are required for authentication.


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but I don't know the item number (sorry!).


Thank you very much.  I believe I found it;  M0577CLPD-07EU.  Does that seem right?


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you very much.  I believe I found it;  M0577CLPD-07EU.  Does that seem right?


Seems right to me


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi would you mind to check if this is authentic please.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you


----------



## IzzySmi

Reposting this as I'm not sure if it was missed. 

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you

Item Name: Authentic Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag in Pearly Pink Colour RRP 4500 AUD
Item Number: 362415803064
Seller: erudvgqjbozh2
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...803064?hash=item5461aa4ab8:g:0pAAAOSwsvZbdolK

Many thanks.


----------



## audoct

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## audoct

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms, and of the date code are required for authentication.


Thanks, listing ended already. Keep hunting!


----------



## Zizibe22

Hello,
Please kindly authenticate this vintage mini lady Dior.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Zizibe22

Zizibe22 said:


> Hello,
> Please kindly authenticate this vintage mini lady Dior.  Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4167257
> 
> View attachment 4167260
> 
> View attachment 4167266
> 
> View attachment 4167274
> 
> View attachment 4167275
> 
> View attachment 4167277
> 
> View attachment 4167278
> 
> View attachment 4167279



My apologies, there are more photos for the above vintage lady Dior !


----------



## ShaneF

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



 Thank You Much


----------



## Vintage Shopper

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. From a thrift shop? Lucky you!


Thank-you so much and I appreciate all your help. Wonderful!!


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi please authenticate this but don't know how to get the link in ebay

Item name be dior pink
Item number 123309310044
Seller name lucvongoet0

Thank you for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi would you mind to check if this is authentic please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166594
> View attachment 4166594
> View attachment 4166595
> View attachment 4166596
> View attachment 4166597
> View attachment 4166598


Not enough pictures. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166609
> View attachment 4166610


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. I've seen these pictures before on Ebay, and because a link to the item is not provided, I can't tell if these pictures are from the Ebay seller or if they were taken without permission by another seller, so I don't know if you will actually be receiving the bag in the pictures if you buy this item. In the future, please provide the link to the item listing as well.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Reposting this as I'm not sure if it was missed.
> 
> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag in Pearly Pink Colour RRP 4500 AUD
> Item Number: 362415803064
> Seller: erudvgqjbozh2
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...803064?hash=item5461aa4ab8:g:0pAAAOSwsvZbdolK
> 
> Many thanks.


The item number and link don't work


----------



## averagejoe

Zizibe22 said:


> My apologies, there are more photos for the above vintage lady Dior !
> View attachment 4167305
> 
> View attachment 4167306


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi please authenticate this but don't know how to get the link in ebay
> 
> Item name be dior pink
> Item number 123309310044
> Seller name lucvongoet0
> 
> Thank you for your help


The item number is not working. Please copy the web address from your browser and provide it here.


----------



## Korakod

Please help me to authenticated this serial number for Dior mini lady lambskin


----------



## averagejoe

Korakod said:


> Please help me to authenticated this serial number for Dior mini lady lambskin


Did you mean to post a picture? No pictures are showing.

Also, we cannot authenticate with just the serial number/date code. Several photos of different parts of the bag are required for authentication.


----------



## Zizibe22

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much lending your expertise! I really appreciate it.


----------



## ladyzorra30

Hi! Is this My Lady Dior authentic?

I can’t seem to find the serial code...


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ladyzorra30

More photos!


----------



## El-tristan

Please authenticate this Dior sling bag.  Thank you


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello Experts!
Please help me authenticate this.
Item name: Christian Dior Cannage East-west Black
Online reseller name: pwz_eshop

Thanks a lot for the help!!!


----------



## averagejoe

ladyzorra30 said:


> View attachment 4169502
> View attachment 4169503
> View attachment 4169504
> View attachment 4169505
> View attachment 4169506
> View attachment 4169507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello Experts!
> Please help me authenticate this.
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage East-west Black
> Online reseller name: pwz_eshop
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

El-tristan said:


> Please authenticate this Dior sling bag.  Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## gOTHIC86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## brabus18

Hi, please help to authenticate this saddle bag. It seems strange to me about YKK zipper. Thank you.


----------



## chistmas07

Hi averagejoe,
Would you please authenticate this mini Dior bag?
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352436603018
Seller: oc5755 

Also https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352436601474


And https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352436604765


----------



## averagejoe

brabus18 said:


> View attachment 4169957
> View attachment 4169959
> View attachment 4169960
> View attachment 4169961
> View attachment 4169962
> View attachment 4169963
> View attachment 4169964
> View attachment 4169965
> View attachment 4169966
> View attachment 4169967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please help to authenticate this saddle bag. It seems strange to me about YKK zipper. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Would you please authenticate this mini Dior bag?
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352436603018
> Seller: oc5755
> 
> Also https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352436601474
> 
> 
> And https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352436604765


Please follow the format outlined in page 1 of this thread for future requests.

All the listings belong to a seller with 0 feedback. #1 and #2 are of authentic bags but I don't know if the seller actually owns those photos or if they were taken off the internet elsewhere. Photos from #2 actually look like they belong to another seller on Ebay who normally photographs this way.

There aren't enough pictures for #3.


----------



## brabus18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you averagejoe for your help. Is it normal for Dior bag with YKK zippers?


----------



## averagejoe

brabus18 said:


> Thank you averagejoe for your help. Is it normal for Dior bag with YKK zippers?


It depends on the supplier of zippers at the time.


----------



## brabus18

averagejoe said:


> It depends on the supplier of zippers at the time.



Thank you again averagejoe. I appreciate your quick response.


----------



## ladyzorra30

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Véronique L

Item name: grey Diorever mini
Online reseller name: verstiare collective
Direct URL link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-diorever-dior-handbag-5779958.shtml

My concern is that there seem to be a lot of grey dupes and the date for this is supposedly 2016 but I can't seem to find proof that colour existed in 2016


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello Averagejoe!
Please help me authenticate this Christian Dior bag.
Item name: Christian Dior Bucket bag 
Online reseller name: happyme_happyu

The seller don't know the exact name of the bag but assured me that it is authentic. The seller said its vintage. I searched all over the internet to find one that is of the same item but I could not find one. Please help me authenticate this and the exact name of the item. Thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

Véronique L said:


> Item name: grey Diorever mini
> Online reseller name: verstiare collective
> Direct URL link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-diorever-dior-handbag-5779958.shtml
> 
> My concern is that there seem to be a lot of grey dupes and the date for this is supposedly 2016 but I can't seem to find proof that colour existed in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170322
> View attachment 4170323
> View attachment 4170324


I authenticated this bag for someone else earlier. I believe this is authentic.

Just because a bag sold in 2016 doesn't necessarily mean it was made during that time. It could have been sitting on the boutique floor or in the boutique storage for a while.


----------



## Véronique L

averagejoe said:


> I authenticated this bag for someone else earlier. I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Just because a bag sold in 2016 doesn't necessarily mean it was made during that time. It could have been sitting on the boutique floor or in the boutique storage for a while.




Oh my goodness, I just found it what a small online world! I think I'll take the plunge, it's just shocking how good some fakes are out there (even offering fake Dior bags and cards too?) So I was concerned, thank you so much!


----------



## lizz4me

Hi! I was hoping you would help me aunthenticate this Christian Dior Saddlebag .


----------



## averagejoe

lizz4me said:


> Hi! I was hoping you would help me aunthenticate this Christian Dior Saddlebag .


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Hi averagejoe,

Could you please help me to authenticate this Dior Saddle bag?

https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/183390283762?ul_noapp=true

Thanks!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Good morning Average Joe
Just bought this on Vestiaire Collective. Please help as I am still very unsure on the authenticity though.
Thank you for your time


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you in advance! Yoogiscloset 1 please let me know if I am missing any information. c) 2011


----------



## averagejoe

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello Averagejoe!
> Please help me authenticate this Christian Dior bag.
> Item name: Christian Dior Bucket bag
> Online reseller name: happyme_happyu
> 
> The seller don't know the exact name of the bag but assured me that it is authentic. The seller said its vintage. I searched all over the internet to find one that is of the same item but I could not find one. Please help me authenticate this and the exact name of the item. Thank you so much!!


I believe this is authentic. Don't know how I missed this post.

I don't remember the exact name of this bag line but I think it is either Dior not War, or Dior for Peace (not sure).


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you in advance! Yoogiscloset 1 please let me know if I am missing any information. c) 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173542
> View attachment 4173543
> View attachment 4173542
> View attachment 4173542
> View attachment 4173543
> View attachment 4173543
> View attachment 4173544
> View attachment 4173545
> View attachment 4173546
> View attachment 4173547
> View attachment 4173548
> View attachment 4173553


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chubbyshopper said:


> Good morning Average Joe
> Just bought this on Vestiaire Collective. Please help as I am still very unsure on the authenticity though.
> Thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173159
> View attachment 4173160
> View attachment 4173161
> View attachment 4173162
> View attachment 4173163


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Dior Saddle bag?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/183390283762?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thanks!


Please see post 1 for post and photo requirements.


----------



## kitemask

Hello!

This bag was recently purchased and I was wondering if it could be authenticated 

Item: My Lady Dior - silver
Item number: 192615733052
Seller ID: justdoneitt
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/192615733052

I tried to capture the necessary photos but the silver made it quite difficult. I hope they are okay! 

Thank you!


----------



## gOTHIC86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Don't know how I missed this post.
> 
> I don't remember the exact name of this bag line but I think it is either Dior not War, or Dior for Peace (not sure).





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Don't know how I missed this post.
> 
> I don't remember the exact name of this bag line but I think it is either Dior not War, or Dior for Peace (not sure).



Thank you so much!! Thanks for the hint! I will search those names. Maybe I'll find something.. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## banana161

Hello

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Dior Rasta Saddle Bag
Many thanks









































Item name: Saddle Rasta bag
Online reseller name: mandy1983
Direct URL link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-shoulderbags-bags-92478


----------



## anabella05

Im suspicious about the tag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## linntg

I might buy this... 
do you believe it is authentic?

Item name: Dior Saddle
Item number: RU 1002
Seller ID: definitebrian
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...as-Medium-with-Silver-Hardware-/183396670559?

Hope someone can help me


----------



## Darina Angelova

Hello everyone,
I am in love with this vintage Dior, can someone, please, help me with authenticity? I have NEVER seen anything like this!


----------



## averagejoe

kitemask said:


> Hello!
> 
> This bag was recently purchased and I was wondering if it could be authenticated
> 
> Item: My Lady Dior - silver
> Item number: 192615733052
> Seller ID: justdoneitt
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/192615733052
> 
> I tried to capture the necessary photos but the silver made it quite difficult. I hope they are okay!
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

anabella05 said:


> Im suspicious about the tag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175098
> View attachment 4175099
> View attachment 4175100
> View attachment 4175101
> View attachment 4175102
> View attachment 4175105


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Darina Angelova said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am in love with this vintage Dior, can someone, please, help me with authenticity? I have NEVER seen anything like this!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

linntg said:


> I might buy this...
> do you believe it is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle
> Item number: RU 1002
> Seller ID: definitebrian
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...as-Medium-with-Silver-Hardware-/183396670559?
> 
> Hope someone can help me


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

banana161 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Dior Rasta Saddle Bag
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Saddle Rasta bag
> Online reseller name: mandy1983
> Direct URL link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-shoulderbags-bags-92478


I believe this is authentic


----------



## anabella05

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello Averagejoe!
I need your help again. Please help me authenticate this Christian Dior bag.
Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Lambskin (large)
Online reseller name: Yamaguchionline

These are just the photos that I have. I hope they are enough. Thank you so much!


----------



## sarshad

Hello
Please Authenticate this for me. I am looking at this Lady Dior and need to make sure it is authentic.
Thank you.
sarshad

Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin
Item number: 223117840189
Seller ID:  ruancailin89
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Lady-Dior-in-Scarlet-Red-Lambskin/223117840189?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## TakingNYC

Hello, 
If you could help me authenticate these earrings I would really appreciate it. Just purchased them from a seller on Poshmark. They did not come with the box or its maintenance/care cards, only the supposed verification card. I am suspicious of its authenticity because of the loose thread along the pouch, the fact that most Dior earrings have two separate pockets to separate each earring from scraping against each other (mine only has one pocket and it does not seem to be the same material as other Dior earring pouch pockets), and the glittery verification card, which also does not have the Christian Dior monogram on the back. The pouch also has this weird part that sticks out which is pictured so any help would be awesome.


----------



## averagejoe

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello Averagejoe!
> I need your help again. Please help me authenticate this Christian Dior bag.
> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Lambskin (large)
> Online reseller name: Yamaguchionline
> 
> These are just the photos that I have. I hope they are enough. Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

TakingNYC said:


> View attachment 4177597
> View attachment 4177598
> View attachment 4177599
> View attachment 4177600
> View attachment 4177601
> View attachment 4177602
> View attachment 4177603
> View attachment 4177604
> View attachment 4177605
> View attachment 4177606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> If you could help me authenticate these earrings I would really appreciate it. Just purchased them from a seller on Poshmark. They did not come with the box or its maintenance/care cards, only the supposed verification card. I am suspicious of its authenticity because of the loose thread along the pouch, the fact that most Dior earrings have two separate pockets to separate each earring from scraping against each other (mine only has one pocket and it does not seem to be the same material as other Dior earring pouch pockets), and the glittery verification card, which also does not have the Christian Dior monogram on the back. The pouch also has this weird part that sticks out which is pictured so any help would be awesome.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

sarshad said:


> Hello
> Please Authenticate this for me. I am looking at this Lady Dior and need to make sure it is authentic.
> Thank you.
> sarshad
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin
> Item number: 223117840189
> Seller ID:  ruancailin89
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Lady-Dior-in-Scarlet-Red-Lambskin/223117840189?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4177485
> View attachment 4177486
> View attachment 4177487
> View attachment 4177488
> View attachment 4177489
> View attachment 4177490
> View attachment 4177491


Missing clear pictures of the front and back of the interior tag


----------



## gOTHIC86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## leandoan

Please authenticate this Dior Saddle for me.

Thank you!
Le-An

Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Saddle Bag in Oblique Canvas, Medium with Silver Hardware
Item number: 183396670559
Seller ID: definitebrian
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...670559?txnId=1860381206008#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## averagejoe

leandoan said:


> Please authenticate this Dior Saddle for me.
> 
> Thank you!
> Le-An
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Saddle Bag in Oblique Canvas, Medium with Silver Hardware
> Item number: 183396670559
> Seller ID: definitebrian
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...670559?txnId=1860381206008#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> View attachment 4177824
> View attachment 4177826
> View attachment 4177827
> View attachment 4177828
> View attachment 4177829


I believe this is authentic


----------



## leandoan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## TakingNYC

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Hi, 
If you could let me know what gives it away that would be great so I could be able to justify the return to Poshmark.


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. I've seen these pictures before on Ebay, and because a link to the item is not provided, I can't tell if these pictures are from the Ebay seller or if they were taken without permission by another seller, so I don't know if you will actually be receiving the bag in the pictures if you buy this item. In the future, please provide the link to the item listing as well.


Thank you so much


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi Sir/ma'am,

Just want to ask does lady dior designed a bag without the dior charm instead use LOVE charm. This is the only picture provided by the seller hopefully to receive more tomorrow.thank you so much


----------



## Dilss88

Hi, would someone help me to identify if this Lady  Dior  2010 in beige is authentic. It was purchased from designer exchange in the uk. The only thing that is off putting in the heat stamp and tag gold writing, which looks like it’s bleeding.


----------



## Dilss88

Here is more pictures. This is what I’m not sure about


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello averagejoe / addy,

Please help me check if the below vintage Dior bags are authentic? Thank you!

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag (Vintage)
Online reseller name: lolipopzy
Direct URL link:
https://my.carousell.com/p/187494787

Photos:










Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: luxuryvintage
Direct URL link:
https://my.carousell.com/p/186102202

Photos:


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello! Please help me authenticate this, thank you!

Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: luxuryvintage
Direct URL link:
https://my.carousell.com/p/186102202

Photos:


----------



## bebe8881

Hi Average Joe

I just bought this Lady Dior from Daikokuya, Japan. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Seek your kind favour to authenticate the bag for me. TQVM!

Item: Large Lady Dior in black
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 cannage
Item number: N/A
Reseller name: Daikokuya
Direct link: N/A


----------



## skyscreamdreams

Please help authenticate this Lady Dior bag I bought secondhand. According to the seller, this model did not come with the strap when she bought it. Color is Midnight Blue, Patent Leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Dilss88 said:


> View attachment 4179031
> View attachment 4179032
> View attachment 4179033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, would someone help me to identify if this Lady  Dior  2010 in beige is authentic. It was purchased from designer exchange in the uk. The only thing that is off putting in the heat stamp and tag gold writing, which looks like it’s bleeding.


There is something off about all of the heat stamps. I would return this just in case.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

TakingNYC said:


> Hi,
> If you could let me know what gives it away that would be great so I could be able to justify the return to Poshmark.


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## averagejoe

skyscreamdreams said:


> Please help authenticate this Lady Dior bag I bought secondhand. According to the seller, this model did not come with the strap when she bought it. Color is Midnight Blue, Patent Leather.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> Hello averagejoe / addy,
> 
> Please help me check if the below vintage Dior bags are authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag (Vintage)
> Online reseller name: lolipopzy
> Direct URL link:
> https://my.carousell.com/p/187494787
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4179475
> View attachment 4179476
> View attachment 4179477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179478
> View attachment 4179479
> View attachment 4179480
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: luxuryvintage
> Direct URL link:
> https://my.carousell.com/p/186102202
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4179481
> View attachment 4179482
> View attachment 4179483
> View attachment 4179484


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this, thank you!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: luxuryvintage
> Direct URL link:
> https://my.carousell.com/p/186102202
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4179485
> View attachment 4179486
> View attachment 4179487
> View attachment 4179488
> View attachment 4179489


The link is not the same bag as the pictures, but the bag in the pictures is (I believe) authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bebe8881 said:


> Hi Average Joe
> 
> I just bought this Lady Dior from Daikokuya, Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek your kind favour to authenticate the bag for me. TQVM!
> 
> Item: Large Lady Dior in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179650
> View attachment 4179651
> View attachment 4179652
> View attachment 4179653
> View attachment 4179654
> View attachment 4179655
> View attachment 4179656
> View attachment 4179657
> View attachment 4179658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannage
> Item number: N/A
> Reseller name: Daikokuya
> Direct link: N/A


I believe this is authentic


----------



## bebe8881

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you AJ, and wish you a very good week ahead!


----------



## prettykitty42090

Hi, 

I'm looking at this Diorama wallet on chain on Yoogi's Closet.  I haven't come across a short chain strap on these before so I'm curious about the authenticity on this one.  Can you please help?


----------



## averagejoe

prettykitty42090 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at this Diorama wallet on chain on Yoogi's Closet.  I haven't come across a short chain strap on these before so I'm curious about the authenticity on this one.  Can you please help?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## skyscreamdreams

Please help authenticate this Diorever Bag, which I believe is in Tapioca Bullcalf Leather. I bought this from a friend half-price and she claimed this to be authentic from Europe. The box is different from those Diorever boxes I've seen in videos with a cover. Not sure where the serial code is for this model.


----------



## prettykitty42090

Thanks so much!  Is the short strap common?


----------



## banana161

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks so so much. appreciate your help

A


----------



## RaidMamasCloset

Hi- I'm still in the process of authenticating my mother-in-law's collection but just came across a bag that's giving me doubt that its real. Hoping you all can help as I can't find it anywhere online.
1- It has no round metal hardware where the bottom of the handles meets the ring.
2 -parts of the inside lining have the monogram nylon fabric, including the center zip pocket which also has snap closures (Never seen before) the sides have a thick plain black lining.
3- As you see the date on the tab (RU 1909) indicates 10/99 (October 1999) were the bags made differently nine years ago?
It looks like it would be a great bag for work separating technology and notebooks and button pockets to hold phone and pens.
Help with the above and name for this bag would be greatly appreciated as this is a new one for me. (Pics Below)
Thank you,


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi please can you authenticate the following. I’ve attached extra photos too TIA
Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Saddle Bag with gold hardware large 24cm genuine Bag
Item number: 283134718472
Seller ID: suwal-23
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283134718472


----------



## Pradeep Shetty

Hi ,  got a broken Dior from scrap ..need authentication. Help me. If it is original,  I will get it fixed. Also would like to know about the manufacturing date.


----------



## Pradeep Shetty

Hi , got a broken Dior from scrap ..need authentication.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 . If it is original, I will get it fixed. Also would like to know about the manufacturing date.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

skyscreamdreams said:


> Please help authenticate this Diorever Bag, which I believe is in Tapioca Bullcalf Leather. I bought this from a friend half-price and she claimed this to be authentic from Europe. The box is different from those Diorever boxes I've seen in videos with a cover. Not sure where the serial code is for this model.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

prettykitty42090 said:


> Thanks so much!  Is the short strap common?


depends on the style of the wallet


----------



## averagejoe

Pradeep Shetty said:


> Hi , got a broken Dior from scrap ..need authentication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183460
> View attachment 4183461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it is original, I will get it fixed. Also would like to know about the manufacturing date.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

RaidMamasCloset said:


> Hi- I'm still in the process of authenticating my mother-in-law's collection but just came across a bag that's giving me doubt that its real. Hoping you all can help as I can't find it anywhere online.
> 1- It has no round metal hardware where the bottom of the handles meets the ring.
> 2 -parts of the inside lining have the monogram nylon fabric, including the center zip pocket which also has snap closures (Never seen before) the sides have a thick plain black lining.
> 3- As you see the date on the tab (RU 1909) indicates 10/99 (October 1999) were the bags made differently nine years ago?
> It looks like it would be a great bag for work separating technology and notebooks and button pockets to hold phone and pens.
> Help with the above and name for this bag would be greatly appreciated as this is a new one for me. (Pics Below)
> Thank you,
> View attachment 4180955
> View attachment 4180956
> View attachment 4180955
> View attachment 4180956
> View attachment 4180957
> View attachment 4180958
> View attachment 4180959
> View attachment 4180960
> View attachment 4180961
> View attachment 4180962
> View attachment 4180966
> View attachment 4180968


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi please can you authenticate the following. I’ve attached extra photos too TIA
> Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Saddle Bag with gold hardware large 24cm genuine Bag
> Item number: 283134718472
> Seller ID: suwal-23
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283134718472


The item listing doesn't seem to exist anymore for some reason. Can you post pictures of the front and back of the interior tag?


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello there! If you could please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag, that would be great!

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: Stefanie Burns Casimir
Direct URL link:


Photos:


----------



## Lils88

Hi, I'm interested in the following item and would be grateful if you could let me know if you think it is authentic or fake.

Main reasons I'm concerned are(i) the item only comes with a dustbag; and (ii) there is staining from the outer leather on the inner part of the bag - a design flaw? but I can't find any discussion on this.

Thank you very much!

Item name:  100% AUTH DIOR WALLET ON CHAIN (I believe this is the Miss Dior Promenade)
Item number: Not available
Seller ID: papertapes
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/100-auth...wMCJ9fX0%3D&ref_suggestionSource=type_suggest


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Hi there! Would really appreciate it if you can help authenticate this bag. I dont know the model but seller says it's from Japan. It is red monogram canvas with scotchguard label.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi average Joe would you be kind to please authenticate this for me. Thank you so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Seller name igloohouse10 
Item number 223133270130
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223133270130


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi average Joe please authenticate this for me as well. Thank you so much for your time. 
Seller name igloohouse10 
Item number 223133291247

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223133291247


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Dior, is this an authentic trotter tote bag? Thank you!


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello! Could you help me authenticate the Dior item below please! Thank you.

Item name: Borsa Saddle Christian Dior - Piercing - Limited edition / ORIGINALE

Seller name: Monica Lucarelli

Item URL:


----------



## donutie

Hi could you please authenticate this:
Lady Dior Mini Bag

The pictures were sent from my sister. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

Dear Averagejoe,
can you please authenticate this bag for me?
Thank you very much.

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag (Vintage)
Online reseller name: Sarah 
Direct URL link: 
https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...no-dior-saddle-multicolore-tela-6168018.shtml


----------



## Aro

Hi there, can you please authenticate this Vintage Dior saddle bag for me? 

Item name: Vintage Christian Trotter Saddle Gold Hardware Navy Denim Canvas Hobo Bag

Online reseller name: Tradesy (seller name Nabi221)

Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-vint...hardware-navy-denim-canvas-hobo-bag/23981833/

Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> View attachment 4183874
> View attachment 4183875
> View attachment 4183877
> View attachment 4183878
> View attachment 4183880
> View attachment 4183881
> View attachment 4183882
> View attachment 4183883
> View attachment 4183884
> 
> Hello there! If you could please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag, that would be great!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: Stefanie Burns Casimir
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> Photos:



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lils88 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in the following item and would be grateful if you could let me know if you think it is authentic or fake.
> 
> Main reasons I'm concerned are(i) the item only comes with a dustbag; and (ii) there is staining from the outer leather on the inner part of the bag - a design flaw? but I can't find any discussion on this.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name:  100% AUTH DIOR WALLET ON CHAIN (I believe this is the Miss Dior Promenade)
> Item number: Not available
> Seller ID: papertapes
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/100-auth-dior-wallet-on-chain-185178436/?ref=search&ref_querySource=ss_dropdown&ref_query=dior&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjEyMCwic2Vzc2lvbl9pbml0X2F0IjoiMjAxOC0wOS0wNlQwMDo1ODoxMy4yODQwMjA2MVoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IlRRelZDN0loelA3amIyQXlva2M1SkFQS1VrQT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7Im9mZnNldF90aW1lIjoiMjAxOC0wOC0xOSAwNjoxMTowNy4wMDkwMDArMDA6MDAifSwiZmlyc3RfdGltZV9saXN0ZXIiOnsib2Zmc2V0X3RpbWUiOiIyMDE4LTA4LTI5IDA5OjM0OjMwLjQ5MjAwMCswMDowMCJ9fX0=&ref_reqId=VnXtHThSnkAz4R5SKA7InN8jAvPMGsfQ&ref_collection_id=1817&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=dior&collection_id=1817&ref_querySource=ss_dropdown&ref_suggestionSource=type_suggest&session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjEyMCwic2Vzc2lvbl9pbml0X2F0IjoiMjAxOC0wOS0wNlQwMDo1ODoxMy4yODQwMjA2MVoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IlRRelZDN0loelA3amIyQXlva2M1SkFQS1VrQT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7Im9mZnNldF90aW1lIjoiMjAxOC0wOC0xOSAwNjoxMTowNy4wMDkwMDArMDA6MDAifSwiZmlyc3RfdGltZV9saXN0ZXIiOnsib2Zmc2V0X3RpbWUiOiIyMDE4LTA4LTI5IDA5OjM0OjMwLjQ5MjAwMCswMDowMCJ9fX0%3D&ref_suggestionSource=type_suggest


I believe this is authentic. I don't think the staining is from a design flaw because I haven't seen this before on other used versions of the Miss Dior pouchette.


----------



## averagejoe

pink_cupcakes said:


> Hi there! Would really appreciate it if you can help authenticate this bag. I dont know the model but seller says it's from Japan. It is red monogram canvas with scotchguard label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184422
> View attachment 4184422
> View attachment 4184423
> View attachment 4184424
> View attachment 4184422
> View attachment 4184423
> View attachment 4184424
> View attachment 4184425
> View attachment 4184426
> View attachment 4184427
> View attachment 4184428


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi average Joe would you be kind to please authenticate this for me. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184638
> 
> Seller name igloohouse10
> Item number 223133270130
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223133270130


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Aro said:


> Hi there, can you please authenticate this Vintage Dior saddle bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Trotter Saddle Gold Hardware Navy Denim Canvas Hobo Bag
> 
> Online reseller name: Tradesy (seller name Nabi221)
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-vint...hardware-navy-denim-canvas-hobo-bag/23981833/
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## pink_cupcakes

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much averagejoe for the help! Apprecite it!


----------



## Fifcat

Hello AverageJoe! I'm new to this forum. 
Can you please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior? Thanks in advance. 

Item name: Lady Dior Large Patent Handbag


----------



## Aro

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks averagejoe!  I am really to purseforum so hard to tell how to use the platform.  You responded to my specific post on this Dior saddle right? Thanks so much for confirming!


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi average Joe please authenticate this for me as well. Thank you so much for your time.
> Seller name igloohouse10
> Item number 223133291247
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223133291247


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Aro said:


> Thanks averagejoe!  I am really to purseforum so hard to tell how to use the platform.  You responded to my specific post on this Dior saddle right? Thanks so much for confirming!


There is a little arrow pointing upwards in the reply box. If you click it, then it will bring you to the original post that I quoted. You can also click the link in the quote box to see the listing you provided in your original message.


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> Hello! Could you help me authenticate the Dior item below please! Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Borsa Saddle Christian Dior - Piercing - Limited edition / ORIGINALE
> 
> Seller name: Monica Lucarelli
> 
> Item URL:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185155
> View attachment 4185156
> View attachment 4185157
> View attachment 4185158
> View attachment 4185159
> View attachment 4185160
> View attachment 4185161



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

P


dcvn said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this:
> Lady Dior Mini Bag
> 
> The pictures were sent from my sister. Thanks in advance.


Photo of the logo behind the DIOR charms and also of the date code a required.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Dior, is this an authentic trotter tote bag? Thank you!


Photo of the front of the interior tag required.


----------



## Medica_00

Hi, I was hoping you could help authenticate this bag. It's supposed to be a limited edition, which I know could have the rarer metal tag. However, I am suspicious of the tag saying it was Made in France. If I am not mistaken, most Dior are made in Italy? I read they could be made in France if before 1990, but I don't think the saddle style is old enough for that? Would appreciate your input. Thanks!
Item name: Dior Saddle Cloth Handbag
Online reseller name: Sarah (UK)
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...olour-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-6168018.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Fifcat said:


> Hello AverageJoe! I'm new to this forum.
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Large Patent Handbag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Medica_00 said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could help authenticate this bag. It's supposed to be a limited edition, which I know could have the rarer metal tag. However, I am suspicious of the tag saying it was Made in France. If I am not mistaken, most Dior are made in Italy? I read they could be made in France if before 1990, but I don't think the saddle style is old enough for that? Would appreciate your input. Thanks!
> Item name: Dior Saddle Cloth Handbag
> Online reseller name: Sarah (UK)
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...olour-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-6168018.shtml


I believe this is fake


----------



## Medica_00

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much! That was my thought. I'm glad I didn't purchase.


----------



## Fifcat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your quick reply Average Joe! Really appreciate it


----------



## Aro

averagejoe said:


> There is a little arrow pointing upwards in the reply box. If you click it, then it will bring you to the original post that I quoted. You can also click the link in the quote box to see the listing you provided in your original message.


Amazing!  So happy you believe it is authentic!  Yeah!


----------



## Morgana le Fay

Hi Average Joe,
sorry if I post again the same request, but I'm afraid you haven't seen my previous post...
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
Thank you very much.

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag (Vintage)
Online reseller name: Sarah 
Direct URL link: 
https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...no-dior-saddle-multicolore-tela-6168018.shtml


----------



## Myluxeloves

averagejoe said:


> The item listing doesn't seem to exist anymore for some reason. Can you post pictures of the front and back of the interior tag?



Hi please find the now working link;
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283139830714


----------



## averagejoe

Medica_00 said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could help authenticate this bag. It's supposed to be a limited edition, which I know could have the rarer metal tag. However, I am suspicious of the tag saying it was Made in France. If I am not mistaken, most Dior are made in Italy? I read they could be made in France if before 1990, but I don't think the saddle style is old enough for that? Would appreciate your input. Thanks!
> Item name: Dior Saddle Cloth Handbag
> Online reseller name: Sarah (UK)
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...olour-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-6168018.shtml





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake





Morgana le Fay said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> sorry if I post again the same request, but I'm afraid you haven't seen my previous post...
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag (Vintage)
> Online reseller name: Sarah
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...no-dior-saddle-multicolore-tela-6168018.shtml


I already assessed this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi please find the now working link;
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283139830714


Photo of interior bag required for authentication, especially since this seller has 0 feedback.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

averagejoe said:


> I already assessed this bag.



Ok Average Joe, thank you.
But I cannot find the post where you have already assessed this bag.
Can you please tell me your thoughts about the bag, or link me the previous post where you have assessed it?
I'm seriously interested in the bag, but I don't want to pay almost 1000 Euros for a fake, if this is the case... I hope you can understand.
Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

Morgana le Fay said:


> Ok Average Joe, thank you.
> But I cannot find the post where you have already assessed this bag.
> Can you please tell me your thoughts about the bag, or link me the previous post where you have assessed it?
> I'm seriously interested in the bag, but I don't want to pay almost 1000 Euros for a fake, if this is the case... I hope you can understand.
> Thank you very much


I already showed you my reply in the quoted message, as well as the other member's authentication request of the same bag.

I said the following:


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


----------



## Morgana le Fay

averagejoe said:


> I already showed you my reply in the quoted message, as well as the other member's authentication request of the same bag.
> 
> I said the following:



Ok, thank you very much.
I thought that you were answering to Medica_00. Sorry for misunderstanding.
Luckily I've waited for your last answer, I didn't realize the bag is a fake...
Thanks again and have a nice day!


----------



## Medica_00

Hi, I have two items I needs help authenticating:
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Black Leather Saddle Handbag
Item number: 352454353905
Seller ID: manikolfilip_6
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...353905?hash=item520feaa3f1:g:azQAAOSwbTtbj~0N
2nd one is
Item name: limited edition white python Dior bag
Seller Name: jbnb2004
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Limited-edition-white-python-Dior-bag-5b9497a4a5d7c6845cd36baa

Appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## leahy1117

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag I bought from a vintage shop in Japan? I know Japan is pretty strict on fake but I am not sure about mine since it doesn't have serial number or "made in Italy"on the tag.


----------



## Lils88

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I don't think the staining is from a design flaw because I haven't seen this before on other used versions of the Miss Dior pouchette.



Thank you *averagejoe*! I'll get in touch with the seller.
Isn't the staining a red flag then if it doesn't occur with any other used versions of the bag?


----------



## gemmated

Hi,

Could anyone help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle Bag?  Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## GinT

Please can anyone authenticate this Saddle bag? The Serial number printed is MU0200.


----------



## bo_hyuni

Hello I have never seen this type of date code on a patent lady dior.
Can anyone confirm if this is an authentic tag?

Thank you


----------



## Lils88

Lils88 said:


> Thank you *averagejoe*! I'll get in touch with the seller.
> Isn't the staining a red flag then if it doesn't occur with any other used versions of the bag?



Quick update - bag has sold.  The search continues!


----------



## averagejoe

Lils88 said:


> Thank you *averagejoe*! I'll get in touch with the seller.
> Isn't the staining a red flag then if it doesn't occur with any other used versions of the bag?


Not necessarily. it depends on how the person uses it.


----------



## averagejoe

bo_hyuni said:


> Hello I have never seen this type of date code on a patent lady dior.
> Can anyone confirm if this is an authentic tag?
> 
> Thank you


We need lots of pictures for authentication, not just of the date code. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

GinT said:


> View attachment 4190087
> View attachment 4190086
> View attachment 4190083
> View attachment 4190084
> View attachment 4190085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can anyone authenticate this Saddle bag? The Serial number printed is MU0200.


The number is MU0020 from the pictures.

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gemmated said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle Bag?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189651
> View attachment 4189652
> View attachment 4189651
> View attachment 4189652
> View attachment 4189653
> View attachment 4189654
> View attachment 4189655


Clear detailed photos are needed of more details. Some of the existing pictures are blurry.


----------



## averagejoe

leahy1117 said:


> Hi can anyone help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag I bought from a vintage shop in Japan? I know Japan is pretty strict on fake but I am not sure about mine since it doesn't have serial number or "made in Italy"on the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188793
> View attachment 4188794
> View attachment 4188795
> View attachment 4188797
> View attachment 4188796
> View attachment 4188800
> View attachment 4188799
> View attachment 4188802
> View attachment 4188801


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Medica_00 said:


> Hi, I have two items I needs help authenticating:
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Black Leather Saddle Handbag
> Item number: 352454353905
> Seller ID: manikolfilip_6
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...353905?hash=item520feaa3f1:g:azQAAOSwbTtbj~0N
> 2nd one is
> Item name: limited edition white python Dior bag
> Seller Name: jbnb2004
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Limited-edition-white-python-Dior-bag-5b9497a4a5d7c6845cd36baa
> 
> Appreciate the help. Thanks!


I believe the first one is fake.

I believe the second one is authentic.


----------



## Medica_00

averagejoe said:


> I believe the first one is fake.
> 
> I believe the second one is authentic.


Thank you so much! I’m glad you thought the same. Bummed I missed out on the 2nd one!


----------



## Fifcat

Hi Average Joe! Can you please authenticate my 2 Lady Dior? Thanks so much for your help! 

Item name: Lady Dior Black Patent Medium Bag
Online reseller name: Personal collection 
Direct URL link: None


----------



## Fifcat

Hi, here's the other Lady Dior from Fashionphile. Thanks. 

Item name: Lady Dior Patent Large Bag
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link:
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-large-lady-dior-light-pink-220762


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...K:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&du=1


----------



## leahy1117

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

HopelessBagGirl said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Handbag-Beige-Cannage-Quilted-Coated-Canvas-Medium-Panarea-Tote/253856904098?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&du=1
> View attachment 4190530
> View attachment 4190531
> View attachment 4190532
> View attachment 4190533
> View attachment 4190534


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Fifcat said:


> Hi, here's the other Lady Dior from Fashionphile. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Patent Large Bag
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-large-lady-dior-light-pink-220762


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Fifcat said:


> Hi Average Joe! Can you please authenticate my 2 Lady Dior? Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Black Patent Medium Bag
> Online reseller name: Personal collection
> Direct URL link: None


I believe this is authentic


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks!


----------



## Fifcat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Average Joe!


----------



## Fifcat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much again Average Joe!


----------



## chanelbedazzled

Hi ladies and gents in this group. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me please. Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior miss dior Clutch Wallet On Chain Pink Silver Hardware
Item Number: 273459561439
Seller: buy_lots_of_shoes
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...et-On-Chain-Pink-Silver-Hardware/273459561439

Item Name: Genuine Dior Black Patent Leather Cannage Messenger Bag - RRP £1,750
Item Number: 263901785912
Seller: luxe_wardrobe
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...-Cannage-Messenger-Bag-RRP-1-750/263901785912

Thank you again!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, sorry for the multiple posts but if this bag could also be authenticated! Thanks again averagejoe 

Item Name: Sac miss Dior New Lock
Item Number: 132776380507
Seller: clui93340-22bis 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13277638...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I132776380507.N36.S1.R1.TR3

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

chanelbedazzled said:


> Hi ladies and gents in this group. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192266
> View attachment 4192267
> View attachment 4192268
> View attachment 4192270
> View attachment 4192271
> View attachment 4192272
> View attachment 4192273
> View attachment 4192274


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, sorry for the multiple posts but if this bag could also be authenticated! Thanks again averagejoe
> 
> Item Name: Sac miss Dior New Lock
> Item Number: 132776380507
> Seller: clui93340-22bis
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132776380507?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I132776380507.N36.S1.R1.TR3
> 
> Thank you!


Missing the picture of the logo embossing in the interior


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior miss dior Clutch Wallet On Chain Pink Silver Hardware
> Item Number: 273459561439
> Seller: buy_lots_of_shoes
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...et-On-Chain-Pink-Silver-Hardware/273459561439
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Dior Black Patent Leather Cannage Messenger Bag - RRP £1,750
> Item Number: 263901785912
> Seller: luxe_wardrobe
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...-Cannage-Messenger-Bag-RRP-1-750/263901785912
> 
> Thank you again!


#1: Missing the picture of the logo embossing in the interior
#2: I believe this is authentic


----------



## askandthanks

Hi Joe,

Please kindly help you authenticate below bag.  Let me know if you need more details. Thanks and cheers.


----------



## IzzySmi

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, sorry for the multiple posts but if this bag could also be authenticated! Thanks again averagejoe
> 
> Item Name: Sac miss Dior New Lock
> Item Number: 132776380507
> Seller: clui93340-22bis
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132776380507?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I132776380507.N36.S1.R1.TR3
> 
> Thank you!





averagejoe said:


> Missing the picture of the logo embossing in the interior



Hi averagejoe, is this correct? 

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

askandthanks said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Please kindly help you authenticate below bag.  Let me know if you need more details. Thanks and cheers.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, is this correct?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes. I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Hi Joe,

Can you please let me know whether you believe this is an authentic or non-authentic saddle bag and wallet? The seller claims to be a TPF member but the seller name and lack of sales concerns me. 

Item Name: Dior Saddle Bag and Wallet 
Item Number:  183433075658
Seller Name: xftq5pyfdh675-42
Direct URL: https://m.ebay.com/itm/hristian-Dio...llet-100-Authentic-Leather-Strap/183433075658

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Can you please let me know whether you believe this is an authentic or non-authentic saddle bag and wallet? The seller claims to be a TPF member but the seller name and lack of sales concerns me.
> 
> Item Name: Dior Saddle Bag and Wallet
> Item Number:  183433075658
> Seller Name: xftq5pyfdh675-42
> Direct URL: https://m.ebay.com/itm/hristian-Dio...llet-100-Authentic-Leather-Strap/183433075658
> 
> Thank you!


There are more things that concern me. The D charm doesn't belong to the wallet. Maybe the original was damaged, but it is not supposed to be attached that way. The strap doesn't belong to the bag. Not only does the seller not post her TPF name, she also claims that this bag has been authenticated. I authenticated a bunch of Saddle bags but I haven't come across one with the wallet like that.

I wouldn't bid on this.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

averagejoe said:


> There are more things that concern me. The D charm doesn't belong to the wallet. Maybe the original was damaged, but it is not supposed to be attached that way. The strap doesn't belong to the bag. Not only does the seller not post her TPF name, she also claims that this bag has been authenticated. I authenticated a bunch of Saddle bags but I haven't come across one with the wallet like that.
> 
> I wouldn't bid on this.



Thank you for letting me know! I was definitely concerned and am thankful for your opinion.


----------



## chanelbedazzled

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you Averagejoe!


----------



## CoachCruiser

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-dior-pink-cannage-quilted-lambskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-98881.html

Please let me know if this is insufficient info. I will gladly provide more info from yoogiscloset. As always, thank you for your time!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> Yes. I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## askandthanks

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4193847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-dior-pink-cannage-quilted-lambskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-98881.html
> 
> Please let me know if this is insufficient info. I will gladly provide more info from yoogiscloset. As always, thank you for your time!



Wow your this piece the seller price is so high, my above same color same silver hardware one which was also authenticated by Joe I got it at 1k lower..


----------



## askandthanks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks Joe. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Whenever you have a chance, please let me know. I’d love to know whether it’s an authentic or not. thank you so much again for your time. 


CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4193847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-dior-pink-cannage-quilted-lambskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-98881.html
> 
> Please let me know if this is insufficient info. I will gladly provide more info from yoogiscloset. As always, thank you for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4193847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-dior-pink-cannage-quilted-lambskin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-98881.html
> 
> Please let me know if this is insufficient info. I will gladly provide more info from yoogiscloset. As always, thank you for your time!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Whenever you have a chance, please let me know. I’d love to know whether it’s an authentic or not. thank you so much again for your time.


Please do not post your request more than once. I will get to all requests when I have time.


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Please do not post your request more than once. I will get to all requests when I have time.


I’m really sorry about that. Thank you again for your time and patience.


----------



## bo_hyuni

Please help authenticate this Dior bag. I am very concerned about the date code printing
Thank you


----------



## IzzySmi

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior miss dior Clutch Wallet On Chain Pink Silver Hardware
> Item Number: 273459561439
> Seller: buy_lots_of_shoes
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...et-On-Chain-Pink-Silver-Hardware/273459561439
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Dior Black Patent Leather Cannage Messenger Bag - RRP £1,750
> Item Number: 263901785912
> Seller: luxe_wardrobe
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...-Cannage-Messenger-Bag-RRP-1-750/263901785912
> 
> Thank you again!





averagejoe said:


> #1: Missing the picture of the logo embossing in the interior
> #2: I believe this is authentic



1. The seller has now sent me the photo required! Thanks again averagejoe!


----------



## gchou

Hi Joe!

Can you kindly please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag? The seller says it was purchased from NM and is from this year. I think from the pictures, this Saddle is the medium size and not the Mini. She said it would come with dustbag and cards. Missing box. 

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag 2018
Item number:132774224288
Seller ID: zininus
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you!
Grace


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## leandoan

Hello! Can you please authenticate this Dior Saddle for me?

Thank you!
Le-An

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Canvas bah 2018
Item number: 142939992060
Seller ID: zininus
Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Saddle-Canvas-bag-2018/142939992060


----------



## bo_hyuni

I have a general question about the Dior Charm on lady dior bags.
I have noticed some bags have the "D" facing the wrong way (to the back and not facing forward) . Does this mean it is not authentic?
The photos below  are just examples to show what I mean
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

bo_hyuni said:


> Please help authenticate this Dior bag. I am very concerned about the date code printing
> Thank you


Picture of the front of the interior tag is required, as well as the link to the item listing.


----------



## averagejoe

bo_hyuni said:


> I have a general question about the Dior Charm on lady dior bags.
> I have noticed some bags have the "D" facing the wrong way (to the back and not facing forward) . Does this mean it is not authentic?
> The photos below  are just examples to show what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194456
> View attachment 4194457
> 
> 
> Thank you


The D can be rotated back into the proper orientation easily.


----------



## averagejoe

leandoan said:


> Hello! Can you please authenticate this Dior Saddle for me?
> 
> Thank you!
> Le-An
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Canvas bah 2018
> Item number: 142939992060
> Seller ID: zininus
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Saddle-Canvas-bag-2018/142939992060





gchou said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> Can you kindly please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag? The seller says it was purchased from NM and is from this year. I think from the pictures, this Saddle is the medium size and not the Mini. She said it would come with dustbag and cards. Missing box.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag 2018
> Item number:132774224288
> Seller ID: zininus
> Direct URL link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Di...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thank you!
> Grace


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> 1. The seller has now sent me the photo required! Thanks again averagejoe!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cherrymisa

Hi!
I’ve found this small dior saddle bag a few days ago and am thinking of buying it because it’s an amazing deal. But the code is only made out of two letters and four numbers which made me a bit insecure. And because I wasn’t able to see a picture from the front.

Here are all the photos the seller uploaded:


----------



## leandoan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! I figured it was too good to be true


----------



## CoachCruiser

I missed out on that beautiful pink Lady Dior-sigh. Fortunately, I did find this - when you have a moment, could you authenticate? And apologies again for my eagerness/impatience before. Thank you for all of your help!

Yoogiscloset


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, please could you authenticate this bag for me! Thank you!

Item Name: Dior pink patent lock bag on chain
Item Number: 263941275764
Seller: princessbelle8
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-pin...m=263941275764&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

Thank you again!


----------



## kmiuc

Hey,

Please help me authenticate this mini denim saddle bag, I’m considering buying this from a french secondhand app, the only concern I have is that the serial code PZ0901, seems like it doesn’t exist cause it can’t be made in 00(the month) / 1991 (the saddle bag came out in 1999), so is this a fake one ?


----------



## Aro

Hello average joe, I have pics of a Dior saddle bag that seller claims was purchased from Saks in 2008 I believe.  It looks amazing but I am questioning authenticity due to the seams where the leather pieces look to finish off on the bag. I am not familiar with Dior saddle bags so don’t know if this is normal (see circled pictures). Can you authenticate for me?


----------



## bellaciaga

hi there, could you guys help me authenticate this before purchasing? thanks so much. i tried my own research of the 'hardcore' dior saddle bag and some have different linings and different tags inside. so confusing! some have a black lining, some have this same beige lining. super appreciated.


----------



## bellaciaga

i cant post the link because its from a local app


----------



## nunnybelle

Dear AverageJoe,
Could you please help authenticate this lady dior please. Seller said it’s authentic but I am not sure about date code. Thank you very much.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Yet another one- on the hunt for the perfect resale Lady Dior... from yoogiscloset


----------



## marthac0530

Hi Average Joe,

Can you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage trotter messenger bag.  Seller said she purchased it from Japan. I'm a little bit hesitant because the tag says Made in Italy in front.  Based on my research, most bags have the Made in Italy stamp at the back.  Hope you can help me at the soonest.  Best regards.


----------



## rayroo




----------



## averagejoe

kmiuc said:


> Hey,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this mini denim saddle bag, I’m considering buying this from a french secondhand app, the only concern I have is that the serial code PZ0901, seems like it doesn’t exist cause it can’t be made in 00(the month) / 1991 (the saddle bag came out in 1999), so is this a fake one ?
> View attachment 4195853
> View attachment 4195854
> View attachment 4195855
> View attachment 4195856


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rayroo said:


> View attachment 4197580
> View attachment 4197581
> View attachment 4197582
> View attachment 4197580


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

marthac0530 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage trotter messenger bag.  Seller said she purchased it from Japan. I'm a little bit hesitant because the tag says Made in Italy in front.  Based on my research, most bags have the Made in Italy stamp at the back.  Hope you can help me at the soonest.  Best regards.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4196852
> View attachment 4196853
> View attachment 4196854
> View attachment 4196854
> View attachment 4196855
> View attachment 4196856
> View attachment 4196858
> View attachment 4196859
> View attachment 4196860
> View attachment 4196861
> View attachment 4196862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another one- on the hunt for the perfect resale Lady Dior... from yoogiscloset


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nunnybelle said:


> View attachment 4196705
> View attachment 4196706
> View attachment 4196707
> View attachment 4196711
> View attachment 4196748
> View attachment 4196749
> 
> Dear AverageJoe,
> Could you please help authenticate this lady dior please. Seller said it’s authentic but I am not sure about date code. Thank you very much.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bellaciaga said:


> hi there, could you guys help me authenticate this before purchasing? thanks so much. i tried my own research of the 'hardcore' dior saddle bag and some have different linings and different tags inside. so confusing! some have a black lining, some have this same beige lining. super appreciated.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Aro said:


> View attachment 4196014
> View attachment 4196015
> View attachment 4196018
> View attachment 4196019
> View attachment 4196016
> View attachment 4196017
> View attachment 4196020
> View attachment 4196021
> View attachment 4196022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello average joe, I have pics of a Dior saddle bag that seller claims was purchased from Saks in 2008 I believe.  It looks amazing but I am questioning authenticity due to the seams where the leather pieces look to finish off on the bag. I am not familiar with Dior saddle bags so don’t know if this is normal (see circled pictures). Can you authenticate for me?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, please could you authenticate this bag for me! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Dior pink patent lock bag on chain
> Item Number: 263941275764
> Seller: princessbelle8
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-pink-patent-lock-bag-on-chain/263941275764?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=e00c69ca4beb403cb4c5542200501e56&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=263941275764&itm=263941275764&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
> 
> Thank you again!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4194947
> View attachment 4194948
> View attachment 4194952
> View attachment 4194956
> View attachment 4194960
> View attachment 4194961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed out on that beautiful pink Lady Dior-sigh. Fortunately, I did find this - when you have a moment, could you authenticate? And apologies again for my eagerness/impatience before. Thank you for all of your help!
> 
> Yoogiscloset


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cherrymisa said:


> Hi!
> I’ve found this small dior saddle bag a few days ago and am thinking of buying it because it’s an amazing deal. But the code is only made out of two letters and four numbers which made me a bit insecure. And because I wasn’t able to see a picture from the front.
> 
> Here are all the photos the seller uploaded:
> 
> View attachment 4194533
> View attachment 4194531
> View attachment 4194532


Photo of the front of the interior tag is required


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sorry to bug you again, AJ, but I bit the bullet on this one and now I’m biting my fingernails, hoping my instincts were right. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4197774
> View attachment 4197775
> View attachment 4197776
> View attachment 4197777
> View attachment 4197778
> View attachment 4197779
> View attachment 4197780
> View attachment 4197781
> View attachment 4197782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug you again, AJ, but I bit the bullet on this one and now I’m biting my fingernails, hoping my instincts were right. Many thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you so much!!! I am so excited. Thank you again, AJ!


----------



## nunnybelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much


----------



## Aro

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## gchou

Hi Joe!

I purchased the below item from Poshmark. Can you please help me identify if this dior saddle is authentic?

Item Name: Dior Saddle Trotter Bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller: N/A purchased from poshmark
Link: N/A










Thanks in advance!


----------



## marthac0530

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much! Bought the bag today


----------



## kmiuc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much Joe !!


----------



## pursue

Such an amazing service you are offering, we all appreciate it immensely!
I came across this listing on eBay and things that are too good to be true usually are. Can you kindly help by giving me your expert opinion on the authenticity of this new saddle bag + strap:

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Canvas Logo Saddle Bag (EXCELLENT CONDITION)
Item number: 263945486577
Seller ID: megapurchase99
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263945486577

Thank you in advance!


----------



## nanobunny

Hi all,

I have a navy Miss Dior Cannage with red interior I’d like to authenticate. Seller says she cannot locate serial number and item was purchased/gifted in Dubai. Listed as Dior Addict But is actually a Miss Dior Flab Bag. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

The fact that the “made in Italy” is in gold and no serial numbers is making me question authenticity.  Most Miss Dior s have either a flap inside with serial number (older) or embossed serial number.

I have attached pictures - they seem ok, until you ask for serial number or details.

So sorry if I'm not following the posting details! Please feel free to correct me posting etiquette!


----------



## scbear00

Hello everyone!!

I am hoping that you could help me authenticate this bag that I just received.  After receiving a SUPER fake pair of Gucci loafers from thredup a couple of weeks ago, my faith has been shaken so I'd love help putting my fears to rest with this one  Thank you, in advance!!

Item Name:  Soft Shopping Tote
Style:  01-B0-1102
Seller:  Thredup


----------



## averagejoe

gchou said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> I purchased the below item from Poshmark. Can you please help me identify if this dior saddle is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Dior Saddle Trotter Bag
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller: N/A purchased from poshmark
> Link: N/A
> 
> View attachment 4198373
> 
> View attachment 4198374
> 
> View attachment 4198375
> View attachment 4198376
> View attachment 4198377
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

scbear00 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I am hoping that you could help me authenticate this bag that I just received.  After receiving a SUPER fake pair of Gucci loafers from thredup a couple of weeks ago, my faith has been shaken so I'd love help putting my fears to rest with this one  Thank you, in advance!!
> 
> Item Name:  Soft Shopping Tote
> Style:  01-B0-1102
> Seller:  Thredup
> 
> View attachment 4199250
> View attachment 4199251
> View attachment 4199252
> 
> View attachment 4199259
> View attachment 4199253
> View attachment 4199260
> View attachment 4199261
> View attachment 4199263


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nanobunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a navy Miss Dior Cannage with red interior I’d like to authenticate. Seller says she cannot locate serial number and item was purchased/gifted in Dubai. Listed as Dior Addict But is actually a Miss Dior Flab Bag. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> The fact that the “made in Italy” is in gold and no serial numbers is making me question authenticity.  Most Miss Dior s have either a flap inside with serial number (older) or embossed serial number.
> 
> I have attached pictures - they seem ok, until you ask for serial number or details.
> 
> So sorry if I'm not following the posting details! Please feel free to correct me posting etiquette!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

pursue said:


> Such an amazing service you are offering, we all appreciate it immensely!
> I came across this listing on eBay and things that are too good to be true usually are. Can you kindly help by giving me your expert opinion on the authenticity of this new saddle bag + strap:
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Canvas Logo Saddle Bag (EXCELLENT CONDITION)
> Item number: 263945486577
> Seller ID: megapurchase99
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263945486577
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

marthac0530 said:


> Thanks so much! Bought the bag today


Congratulations!


----------



## nanobunny

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you! I also did too but wanted to make sure it wasn’t an older model that I didn’t know about. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## gchou

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks Joe!


----------



## Uliana142

Hello! Please help to authenticate the bag
Item no Lady dior mini black pattern leather
Seller id n/a
Please asvise the year of production 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cherrymisa

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag is required


Sadly there was no photo from the front. Anyways, it’s sold now but thank you anyways!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## pixiedixie

Hi all, I recently purchased this vintage dior on ebay and just received it in the mail today, I would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this! I did a search and nothing came up for seller and item number in this thread but if it's already been posted, I apologize in advance, I haven't posted on TPF in a minute!

Item Name: Dior Vintage Saddle Monogram Handbag Black Canvas Silver Hardware CD Logo Rare
Item Number: 232927086256
Seller: edith1126
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Vinta...VAM7Ak4oVE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

additional photos:


----------



## Dartika

Hi all,

Please let me know if this dior is authentic or not. I’ve asked the seller for more pictures but she hasn’t responded. Cheers!


----------



## Andriana Gazić

hi everyone!
I would really like to purchase this dior top but as it is vintage the seller has no receipt or original packaging... could you please authenticate it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## sharonwang

Hi! I’m looking to buy this mini Lady Dior, would you please help me authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## nikakuku

Found this bag in mi grandma’s house, it’s suposed to be very old . logo is bit weird? is this fake?


----------



## Sprak

Item: Mini Lady Dior
Seller: Private Seller

Seller claims this bag is "box leather", which upon research is apparently a type of calfskin. I'm not sure if this is authentic as I have never heard of calfskin being used other than grained calfskin. However, this bag was apparently purchased in 2011 according to the card so I am not sure.

Seller also claims that she is an employee. I don't have much reason to doubt this as I have noticed she is also selling a pair of heels that I've seen all my SA's wear.

I'm just curious as I have never seen this type of leather and the serial code is MA-1919..


----------



## Sprak

Sprak said:


> Item: Mini Lady Dior
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> Seller claims this bag is "box leather", which upon research is apparently a type of calfskin. I'm not sure if this is authentic as I have never heard of calfskin being used other than grained calfskin. However, this bag was apparently purchased in 2011 according to the card so I am not sure.
> 
> Seller also claims that she is an employee. I don't have much reason to doubt this as I have noticed she is also selling a pair of heels that I've seen all my SA's wear.
> 
> I'm just curious as I have never seen this type of leather and the serial code is MA-1919..



Sorry, excuse the heels comment. She apparently isn't an SA but works for the brand


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi Averagejoe, please could you take a look at this bag and help me authenticate it ? It's a monogram saddle bag. Thank you so much in advance 
Item name: Vintage saddle bag
Item number: 323465410485
Seller ID: celia69200
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Christian-DIOR-Cuir-et-monnogramme-C-Authenticite-COM9-/323465410485


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Item: Mini Lady Dior
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> Seller claims this bag is "box leather", which upon research is apparently a type of calfskin. I'm not sure if this is authentic as I have never heard of calfskin being used other than grained calfskin. However, this bag was apparently purchased in 2011 according to the card so I am not sure.
> 
> Seller also claims that she is an employee. I don't have much reason to doubt this as I have noticed she is also selling a pair of heels that I've seen all my SA's wear.
> 
> I'm just curious as I have never seen this type of leather and the serial code is MA-1919..


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but it is not box leather. It is polished calfskin. The bag is from 1999, and it is not possible that this was purchased new in 2011. I do not believe the seller's story.


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi Averagejoe, please could you take a look at this bag and help me authenticate it ? It's a monogram saddle bag. Thank you so much in advance
> Item name: Vintage saddle bag
> Item number: 323465410485
> Seller ID: celia69200
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Christian-DIOR-Cuir-et-monnogramme-C-Authenticite-COM9-/323465410485


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Hello! Please help to authenticate the bag
> Item no Lady dior mini black pattern leather
> Seller id n/a
> Please asvise the year of production
> Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dartika said:


> View attachment 4202818
> View attachment 4202819
> View attachment 4202820
> View attachment 4202821
> View attachment 4202822
> View attachment 4202818
> View attachment 4202819
> View attachment 4202820
> View attachment 4202821
> View attachment 4202822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Please let me know if this dior is authentic or not. I’ve asked the seller for more pictures but she hasn’t responded. Cheers!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Andriana Gazić said:


> hi everyone!
> I would really like to purchase this dior top but as it is vintage the seller has no receipt or original packaging... could you please authenticate it.
> 
> Thank you so much!


We cannot authenticate with just one picture. Please see page 1 of this thread for posting requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

sharonwang said:


> Hi! I’m looking to buy this mini Lady Dior, would you please help me authenticate this? Thanks!
> View attachment 4203784
> View attachment 4203786
> View attachment 4203787
> View attachment 4203784
> View attachment 4203788
> View attachment 4203789
> View attachment 4203790
> View attachment 4203791
> View attachment 4203792
> View attachment 4203785


Missing close up pictures of all logo embossings on leather.


----------



## averagejoe

nikakuku said:


> Found this bag in mi grandma’s house, it’s suposed to be very old . logo is bit weird? is this fake?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sprak

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but it is not box leather. It is polished calfskin. The bag is from 1999, and it is not possible that this was purchased new in 2011. I do not believe the seller's story.


Thank you so much for your time and response! Wow 1999?! I did some digging and can indeed confirm she works for Christian Dior. So I’m very confused now, especially with the authenticity card. Should I buy this or no?


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## Andriana Gazić

averagejoe said:


> We cannot authenticate with just one picture. Please see page 1 of this thread for posting requirements.




Thank you for reply.
I am attaching more pictures.


----------



## Uliana142

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!
I just bought it.
Could you please have a look one more bag I am going to buy as well. Thank you!
Item no : lady dior mini
Seller id : n/a


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Thank you very much!
> I just bought it.
> Could you please have a look one more bag I am going to buy as well. Thank you!
> Item no : lady dior mini
> Seller id : n/a


Missing photo of the front of the interior tag with the Dior logo, and of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## averagejoe

Andriana Gazić said:


> Thank you for reply.
> I am attaching more pictures.


Sorry not sure about this one


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Thank you so much for your time and response! Wow 1999?! I did some digging and can indeed confirm she works for Christian Dior. So I’m very confused now, especially with the authenticity card. Should I buy this or no?


Up to you. As long as you get the exact bag in the pictures, it should be fine.


----------



## Fifcat

Hi AverageJoe, I'm thinking of buying another Lady Dior. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Lady Dior patent white medium bag
Item Number: 192667323342
Seller: jameskelly88
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...57639f51660aadc1b87c10cffe66cd0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## pixiedixie

pixiedixie said:


> Hi all, I recently purchased this vintage dior on ebay and just received it in the mail today, I would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this! I did a search and nothing came up for seller and item number in this thread but if it's already been posted, I apologize in advance, I haven't posted on TPF in a minute!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Vintage Saddle Monogram Handbag Black Canvas Silver Hardware CD Logo Rare
> Item Number: 232927086256
> Seller: edith1126
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Vintage-Saddle-Monogram-Handbag-Black-Canvas-Silver-Hardware-CD-Logo-Rare-/232927086256?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=42Nl%2BXFO7ru5lBd%2BJVAM7Ak4oVE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> additional photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202675
> View attachment 4202676
> View attachment 4202678
> View attachment 4202679
> View attachment 4202680
> View attachment 4202681
> View attachment 4202682
> View attachment 4202683
> View attachment 4202687
> View attachment 4202691



Hi Averagejoe, don't mean to bother but would really appreciate your opinion on this bag! Thanks again!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hello, authenticators! 

I found a CD bag at a yard sale and believe I got the real deal but would appreciate confirmation. I think it's a gaucho bag. 

TIA. 

If more pictures are needed, I can provide. I apologize for the blurry images. Patent leather doesn't photograph easily or well!


----------



## Andriana Gazić

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure about this one


Thank you, won’t Purchase it then


----------



## Sprak

I was speaking to my SA (London) to ask for her second opinions on a Lady Dior bag. I asked her if it's possible to have this bag sent to Paris for an authentication I will pay for and was told this is a process that is offered free. However, the item will be destroyed immediately if it is fake.

Has anyone had an experience with this?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Oh, that's great if that's really true! But ofc not for the customer who might want to take the item back to the seller to get her/his money back!


----------



## averagejoe

BeenBurned said:


> Hello, authenticators!
> 
> I found a CD bag at a yard sale and believe I got the real deal but would appreciate confirmation. I think it's a gaucho bag.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> If more pictures are needed, I can provide. I apologize for the blurry images. Patent leather doesn't photograph easily or well!
> View attachment 4207483
> View attachment 4207484
> View attachment 4207485
> View attachment 4207486
> View attachment 4207487
> View attachment 4207488
> View attachment 4207489
> View attachment 4207490


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Fifcat said:


> Hi AverageJoe, I'm thinking of buying another Lady Dior. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior patent white medium bag
> Item Number: 192667323342
> Seller: jameskelly88
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Preowned-Lady-Dior-Cannage-Leather-Patent/192667323342?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F192667323342&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=257639f51660aadc1b87c10cffe66cd0&ul_noapp=true


The link brings me to a Chanel bag now, and the item number no longer works by searching. Ebay's new redirection for completed listings is quite irritating. Can you please post the pictures here? Thanks


----------



## BellaMarie123

Hello everyone! I have a bad feeling this isnt real, the bag strap has been spliced in the middle instead of being just one piece...also the Made In Italy stamp looks wrong.
Appreciate your help 

Item name: Authentic DIOR "LADY DIOR" BAG. Paper Bag | Box | dust bag | cards all included.
Item number: 192648596131
Seller ID: justdoneitt 
Direct URL link:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...-Box-dust-bag-cards-all-included/192648596131


----------



## Fifcat

averagejoe said:


> The link brings me to a Chanel bag now, and the item number no longer works by searching. Ebay's new redirection for completed listings is quite irritating. Can you please post the pictures here? Thanks



Hi AverageJoe, thanks for your reply.
Here's more pictures. Thanks for your help!

Item Name: Lady Dior Navy Patent Handbag


----------



## cillablack

Hi! 

First time poster! Wondering if you can help, we received this bag as a donation to our charity shop and we think it’s real! It didn’t come with a card, but it did have the dust bag which even has the sparkly gold bit on the swan. 
The zip on the inside pocket has Christian dior scribed into it underneath but it’s so tight I can get a photo of it. I can only twist it and shine my phone torch on it to see! 

Attached photos, need anything else, let me know. 

Much appreciated x


----------



## BeenBurned

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much, @averagejoe!


----------



## BeenBurned

Fifcat said:


> Hi AverageJoe, I'm thinking of buying another Lady Dior. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior patent white medium bag
> Item Number: 192667323342
> Seller: jameskelly88
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Preowned-Lady-Dior-Cannage-Leather-Patent/192667323342?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F192667323342&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=257639f51660aadc1b87c10cffe66cd0&ul_noapp=true





averagejoe said:


> The link brings me to a Chanel bag now, and the item number no longer works by searching. Ebay's new redirection for completed listings is quite irritating. Can you please post the pictures here? Thanks


I'm getting the correct listing if I click on the link to "View original item" but this is the current (same) relisted item:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192674530793?ViewItem=&item=192674530793


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hello everyone please help me authenticate my preloved lady dior I bought from the Internet. There was no date code now I'm a bit worried as it was expensive. Thank you so much for your time 

Laila


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag. 

Online reseller name: Alevtina
Direct URL link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior_saddle_original_966169893


----------



## Eleanor Choy

Hi, would love to see if this is authentic!

Item name: Dior Vintage Trotter Pochette
Online reseller name: b4s4h
Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/b4s4h/b4s4h-vintage-christian-dior-monogram-pochettesmall









cheers x


----------



## Andriana Gazić

Hi all,
Could you please help me authenticate this top.

Thank you,
Andriana


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Eleanor Choy

Hi there! Would love to see if this is authentic! Thanks

Item: Dior Vintage Saddle bag
Seller: anabellaromero
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/273484838469?ul_noapp=truex
Thanks!


----------



## Ninadn

Hi,

I am interested in that Diorama mini bag. Could you help me to authentic it as the seller doesn't have the authentification card.
Thank you in advance.

Item : Dior Diorama mini 2015
Link : https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-handbags-bags-94789
Seller : hz123123

Thank you
Nina


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me authenticate this Dior bag as this is my first time to buy one. It is a pre owned dior bag. Thank you in advance!
tem name: Dior canvass bag
Online reseller name: Cruz Virgil
Direct URL link:


----------



## stephaniejayne77

Hi, would you be kind enough to authenticate this for me, please? Seller elitefashionus. 

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

BeenBurned said:


> I'm getting the correct listing if I click on the link to "View original item" but this is the current (same) relisted item:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192674530793?ViewItem=&item=192674530793


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

stephaniejayne77 said:


> Hi, would you be kind enough to authenticate this for me, please? Seller elitefashionus.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4212943
> View attachment 4212944
> View attachment 4212945
> 
> View attachment 4212946
> 
> View attachment 4212947


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me authenticate this Dior bag as this is my first time to buy one. It is a pre owned dior bag. Thank you in advance!
> tem name: Dior canvass bag
> Online reseller name: Cruz Virgil
> Direct URL link:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ninadn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in that Diorama mini bag. Could you help me to authentic it as the seller doesn't have the authentification card.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item : Dior Diorama mini 2015
> Link : https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/dior-handbags-bags-94789
> Seller : hz123123
> 
> Thank you
> Nina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212000
> View attachment 4212001
> View attachment 4212002
> View attachment 4212003
> View attachment 4212004
> View attachment 4212005
> View attachment 4212006
> View attachment 4212007
> View attachment 4212008


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Eleanor Choy said:


> Hi there! Would love to see if this is authentic! Thanks
> 
> Item: Dior Vintage Saddle bag
> Seller: anabellaromero
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/273484838469?ul_noapp=truex
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211495
> View attachment 4211496
> View attachment 4211497
> View attachment 4211498
> View attachment 4211499
> View attachment 4211500


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Eleanor Choy said:


> Hi, would love to see if this is authentic!
> 
> Item name: Dior Vintage Trotter Pochette
> Online reseller name: b4s4h
> Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/b4s4h/b4s4h-vintage-christian-dior-monogram-pochettesmall
> View attachment 4211447
> View attachment 4211448
> View attachment 4211449
> View attachment 4211450
> View attachment 4211451
> View attachment 4211452
> View attachment 4211453
> View attachment 4211448
> 
> cheers x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Andriana Gazić said:


> View attachment 4211481
> View attachment 4211482
> View attachment 4211483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Could you please help me authenticate this top.
> 
> Thank you,
> Andriana


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag.
> 
> Online reseller name: Alevtina
> Direct URL link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior_saddle_original_966169893


Missing photo of the front of the interior tag and the logo engravings on the hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hello everyone please help me authenticate my preloved lady dior I bought from the Internet. There was no date code now I'm a bit worried as it was expensive. Thank you so much for your time
> 
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210257
> View attachment 4210258
> View attachment 4210260
> View attachment 4210262
> View attachment 4210265
> View attachment 4210266
> View attachment 4210268
> View attachment 4210269
> View attachment 4210271
> View attachment 4210272


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cillablack said:


> Hi!
> 
> First time poster! Wondering if you can help, we received this bag as a donation to our charity shop and we think it’s real! It didn’t come with a card, but it did have the dust bag which even has the sparkly gold bit on the swan.
> The zip on the inside pocket has Christian dior scribed into it underneath but it’s so tight I can get a photo of it. I can only twist it and shine my phone torch on it to see!
> 
> Attached photos, need anything else, let me know.
> 
> Much appreciated x


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Fifcat said:


> Hi AverageJoe, thanks for your reply.
> Here's more pictures. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Navy Patent Handbag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

BellaMarie123 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a bad feeling this isnt real, the bag strap has been spliced in the middle instead of being just one piece...also the Made In Italy stamp looks wrong.
> Appreciate your help
> 
> Item name: Authentic DIOR "LADY DIOR" BAG. Paper Bag | Box | dust bag | cards all included.
> Item number: 192648596131
> Seller ID: justdoneitt
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...-Box-dust-bag-cards-all-included/192648596131


The link brings me to a Chanel bag now, and the item number is no longer searchable.


----------



## cillablack

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Can I ask why? Just so I know for future


----------



## averagejoe

cillablack said:


> Can I ask why? Just so I know for future


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum as we don't want to give tips to counterfeiters who may be reading this.


----------



## RBV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Ninadn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you.
So kind of you


----------



## simona model

Hello!

Do you think it would be, please, possible to authenticate this Dior purse?

I am sending the details:

Item name: Dior Purse
Item number: MO 0192
Seller ID: https://www.vinted.cz/uzivatele/595484-lsk
Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.cz/damske-tasky/penezenky/23069943-dior-cervena-penezenka

Thank you very much!

Simona


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time averagejoe, much appreciated. Kind regards

Laila


----------



## averagejoe

simona model said:


> Hello!
> 
> Do you think it would be, please, possible to authenticate this Dior purse?
> 
> I am sending the details:
> 
> Item name: Dior Purse
> Item number: MO 0192
> Seller ID: https://www.vinted.cz/uzivatele/595484-lsk
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.cz/damske-tasky/penezenky/23069943-dior-cervena-penezenka
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Simona


I believe this is authentic


----------



## hellen9257

Hello, please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior Mini vintage bag
Selling link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/151975165/ 
Sorry for the photos are a little blurred 
THANKS!!


----------



## averagejoe

hellen9257 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior Mini vintage bag
> Selling link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/151975165/
> Sorry for the photos are a little blurred
> THANKS!!


Close-up picture of the interior tag is needed


----------



## Fifcat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks AverageJoe!


----------



## Rousa

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authe...sh=item33f41e657d:g:lBoAAOSwsB9blNH4&LH_BIN=1


Thank you!


----------



## hellen9257

averagejoe said:


> Close-up picture of the interior tag is needed


Yes sorry for the late and I tried my best to reach the angle and zoom in as I could.. the code is MA - 0957 (Can barely see it)
the seller said it didn’t have the strap or chain as its vintage. Thank you for your time


----------



## elinorb

Hi guys, I would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle, please. It was sourced from Japan... I am having doubts about the internal leather tab. Many thanks!


----------



## ive_flipped

Item name: CD Vintage Black Nylon saddle bag with SHW
Item number: 253894582958
Seller ID: luella_posh
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253894582958?ViewItem=&item=253894582958&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank-you for having a look at this. Hard for me to find them in Canada and avoid massive duties


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Reksi

Dear averagejoe,

Could you please help me to authenticate this Dior soft Cannage tote bag ? It was purchased from therealreal.com 
I attached the pictures of the bag.
Thank you so much for your help!

Reka 

URL: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../christian-dior-cannage-soft-tote-25-gb62nmos
Item # CHR79654


----------



## Uliana142

Hello! Please help to authenticate the bag
Item name: My lady dior soft leather mini
Seller id: n/a


----------



## billy2013

Hi there, just wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
Item name: Dior Diorama
Item number: 173570421995
Seller ID: nofussaboutnothing
Direct URL link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173570421995


----------



## Sprak

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you as always.

Item Name: Dior Addict Bag in Black
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## Thanyawan Chitbanchoedkul

*DIOR SADDLE BAG
HELP PLEASE !!! *











	

		
			
		

		
	
 DIOR SADDLE BAG

Hello Authenticators here,
Would you please help me authenticate this dior saddle bag please, and if anyone could tell me is it small or medium one. Thank you so much every, take care all


----------



## simona model

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for your time, thought, and the good news!

I wish you a great day!

Simona


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Is this Panarea real? 








I took close ups of stitching that didn't look perfect to me.


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello, please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag, thank you!

Item name: Dior saddle bag cream/white with cherries
Seller name: Molly Marley
Link:


----------



## Stephanie Buehler

I got this CD saddle bag at my local Savers. I don’t know anything about high end purses and would like to know if it’s real?


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe, 

Have a great day ahead! Please help me again to authenticate this Saddle Dior I'm planning to buy. Thank you so much for your time..


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe there is one more photo. Thank you 

Laila


----------



## herrolisa

Hi
This is the first luxury bag I would love to buy! Can you please help me authenticate this?
The seller has offered me a lower price because initially winner of auction cannot pay straight away
Item: Lady Dior Mini Amaranth
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
Seller iD: rubinson
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag?

Item: Christian Dior vintage saddlebag
Link: 
Seller iD: @box_room_vintage https://www.instagram.com/box_room_vintage/


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Have a great day ahead! Please help me again to authenticate this Saddle Dior I'm planning to buy. Thank you so much for your time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219610
> View attachment 4219611
> View attachment 4219612
> View attachment 4219613
> View attachment 4219614
> View attachment 4219615
> View attachment 4219616
> View attachment 4219617
> View attachment 4219619


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

herrolisa said:


> Hi
> This is the first luxury bag I would love to buy! Can you please help me authenticate this?
> The seller has offered me a lower price because initially winner of auction cannot pay straight away
> Item: Lady Dior Mini Amaranth
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> Seller iD: rubinson
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4219976
> View attachment 4219977
> View attachment 4219978
> View attachment 4219979
> View attachment 4219980
> View attachment 4219981
> View attachment 4219982
> View attachment 4219983


There are not enough pictures of the logo embossings for authentication


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior vintage saddlebag
> Link:
> Seller iD: @box_room_vintage https://www.instagram.com/box_room_vintage/



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Stephanie Buehler said:


> View attachment 4219401
> View attachment 4219402
> View attachment 4219403
> View attachment 4219404
> View attachment 4219400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this CD saddle bag at my local Savers. I don’t know anything about high end purses and would like to know if it’s real?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag, thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior saddle bag cream/white with cherries
> Seller name: Molly Marley
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219115
> View attachment 4219116



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Is this Panarea real?
> View attachment 4218911
> View attachment 4218912
> View attachment 4218913
> View attachment 4218914
> View attachment 4218915
> View attachment 4218916
> View attachment 4218917
> 
> I took close ups of stitching that didn't look perfect to me.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Thanyawan Chitbanchoedkul said:


> *DIOR SADDLE BAG
> HELP PLEASE !!! *
> 
> View attachment 4217358
> View attachment 4217359
> View attachment 4217360
> View attachment 4217361
> View attachment 4217362
> View attachment 4217363
> View attachment 4217364
> View attachment 4217365
> View attachment 4217366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR SADDLE BAG
> 
> Hello Authenticators here,
> Would you please help me authenticate this dior saddle bag please, and if anyone could tell me is it small or medium one. Thank you so much every, take care all


Please read page 1 of this thread for post requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you as always.
> 
> Item Name: Dior Addict Bag in Black
> Seller: Private Seller


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

billy2013 said:


> Hi there, just wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> Item name: Dior Diorama
> Item number: 173570421995
> Seller ID: nofussaboutnothing
> Direct URL link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173570421995


Sorry the listing has ended so Ebay is directing me to another listing


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Hello! Please help to authenticate the bag
> Item name: My lady dior soft leather mini
> Seller id: n/a


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Reksi said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Dior soft Cannage tote bag ? It was purchased from therealreal.com
> I attached the pictures of the bag.
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Reka
> 
> URL: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../christian-dior-cannage-soft-tote-25-gb62nmos
> Item # CHR79654


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ive_flipped said:


> Item name: CD Vintage Black Nylon saddle bag with SHW
> Item number: 253894582958
> Seller ID: luella_posh
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253894582958?ViewItem=&item=253894582958&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank-you for having a look at this. Hard for me to find them in Canada and avoid massive duties


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

elinorb said:


> Hi guys, I would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle, please. It was sourced from Japan... I am having doubts about the internal leather tab. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4214457
> View attachment 4214459
> View attachment 4214461
> View attachment 4214462
> View attachment 4214463
> View attachment 4214464
> View attachment 4214466
> 
> View attachment 4214467
> 
> View attachment 4214470
> 
> View attachment 4214472
> 
> View attachment 4214473


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hellen9257 said:


> Yes sorry for the late and I tried my best to reach the angle and zoom in as I could.. the code is MA - 0957 (Can barely see it)
> the seller said it didn’t have the strap or chain as its vintage. Thank you for your time


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rousa said:


> https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Bag-Vintage/223138964861?hash=item33f41e657d:g:lBoAAOSwsB9blNH4&LH_BIN=1
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry the link brings me to a Chanel bag now.


----------



## Uliana142

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe for your precious time and sharing your skills and talents in helping us to be secure in what we buy and be happy with the items. More power to you. God bless you 

Kind regards  

Laila


----------



## roxta

Hi Averagejoe,

Would really appreciate your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Medium Lady Dior
Item number: 253928951222
Seller ID: ophoven7866
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...951222?hash=item3b1f584db6:g:VzIAAOSw2Jxbvytj


----------



## herrolisa

averagejoe said:


> There are not enough pictures of the logo embossings for authentication



Hi AverageJoe, is this what you mean by logo embossing?


----------



## averagejoe

herrolisa said:


> Hi AverageJoe, is this what you mean by logo embossing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221023
> 
> View attachment 4221022


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Would really appreciate your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior
> Item number: 253928951222
> Seller ID: ophoven7866
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...951222?hash=item3b1f584db6:g:VzIAAOSw2Jxbvytj


I believe this is fake


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


That was my gut instinct. Thank you for taking the time to look over it.


----------



## gracekelly823

Hello,
I would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this My Lady Dior.
Thank you.


----------



## Reksi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Dear averagejoe,

Thank you so much for your help and taking your time to aunthenticate the bag for me! 
I really appreciate it! 

Best Regards,
Réka


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello, would you kindly let me know if this is authentic or not ? Thanks so much for
Your help!

Item name: Saddle Bag

Item number: 263990592077

Seller: canadianeh213

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...592077?txnId=2308792435016#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## jaslinds

Hi 
Could you please authenticate this bag for me.
Much appreciated x


----------



## jaslinds

Hi
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  I am very dubious as to it's authenticity.  Was purchased from a vintage store in Paris.
Many thanks


----------



## elinorb

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you averagejoe. I’ve also managed to get a refund. [emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

jaslinds said:


> Hi
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me.
> Much appreciated x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222664
> View attachment 4222665
> View attachment 4222666
> View attachment 4222667
> View attachment 4222668
> View attachment 4222669


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jaslinds said:


> Hi
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  I am very dubious as to it's authenticity.  Was purchased from a vintage store in Paris.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222671
> View attachment 4222672
> View attachment 4222673
> View attachment 4222674
> View attachment 4222675


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gracekelly823 said:


> Hello,
> I would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this My Lady Dior.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221756
> View attachment 4221757
> View attachment 4221758
> View attachment 4221759
> View attachment 4221760
> View attachment 4221761
> View attachment 4221762


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

BlueMaude said:


> Hello, would you kindly let me know if this is authentic or not ? Thanks so much for
> Your help!
> 
> Item name: Saddle Bag
> 
> Item number: 263990592077
> 
> Seller: canadianeh213
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...592077?txnId=2308792435016#vi__app-cvip-panel


I believe this is authentic


----------



## gracekelly823

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## BlueMaude

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much! [emoji253]


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this bag TIA
NAME: dior boston
Item no 173570116691
Seller id health_beauty1
LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...fgDejWwdCs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate this bag TIA
> NAME: dior boston
> Item no 173570116691
> Seller id health_beauty1
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Speedy-Bag-/173570116691?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=%2B4PFdKlY1IHbqvsHNfgDejWwdCs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I am not sure about this one because the interior tag is so faded. I believe it is more likely authentic, but I can't be sure.


----------



## jaslinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## jaslinds

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Amazing! Thank goodness as I paid a fair amount of money for it haha. Thank you xx


----------



## eva567

Hi! could you please authenticate this for me if possible. it’s from depop so no authentification services. seller has no receipt/card
thanks so much


----------



## herrolisa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for your help!
She had a story that she bought it last year, then said she purchased at a consignment store in 2003


----------



## averagejoe

eva567 said:


> Hi! could you please authenticate this for me if possible. it’s from depop so no authentification services. seller has no receipt/card
> thanks so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

herrolisa said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> She had a story that she bought it last year, then said she purchased at a consignment store in 2003


At least she didn't say she got it from the boutique which some sellers of fakes claim.


----------



## Mypursee

Hello averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Medium Diorissimo and possibly find the production year. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Medium Diorissimo and possibly find the production year. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 283212841542
Seller ID: chemelba 
Item Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...841542?hash=item41f0cd0246:g:dNIAAOSwiiVbxS2s


----------



## GlitterEyebags

@averagejoe I need your wisdom please!! Firstly, I want to thank you for taking time out of your day to help us all authenticate our bags! Where would we be without you?? Secondly, if there are any additional pictures I may provide to help with this process, please do not hesitate to let me know! Again, a huge thank you for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mypursee said:


> Hello averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Medium Diorissimo and possibly find the production year. Thank you so much in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

GlitterEyebags said:


> @averagejoe I need your wisdom please!! Firstly, I want to thank you for taking time out of your day to help us all authenticate our bags! Where would we be without you?? Secondly, if there are any additional pictures I may provide to help with this process, please do not hesitate to let me know! Again, a huge thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 283212841542
> Seller ID: chemelba
> Item Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...841542?hash=item41f0cd0246:g:dNIAAOSwiiVbxS2s


I believe this is fake


----------



## GlitterEyebags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much for your lightening quick reply, @averagejoe! Here's me buying you a drink for being so awesome!


----------



## madevis

Hi @averagejoe  would you mind authenticating a recent Etsy purchase I just received?  Thanks so much 

Vintage Dior Mini Saddle Bag


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi @averagejoe, I would like to have your opinion on this little bag. It's a monogram bag with à braided handle.
Thank you in advance 
Item name: Ethnic Dior bag 
Pictures:


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi Averagejoe, thank you for your assistance!


----------



## zakeya

hey there
can you Kindly authenticate this for me
I really really appreciate your help


----------



## averagejoe

madevis said:


> Hi @averagejoe  would you mind authenticating a recent Etsy purchase I just received?  Thanks so much
> 
> Vintage Dior Mini Saddle Bag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

zakeya said:


> hey there
> can you Kindly authenticate this for me
> I really really appreciate your help


I believe this is fake


----------



## Arel1312

Hi.. can you help me to authenticate this lady dior. Thank very much


----------



## sarahflipsstyles

Need an Authentication please.

Dior (?)


----------



## Arel1312

Hi..can you Kindly authenticate this for me
I really really appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Arel1312 said:


> Hi.. can you help me to authenticate this lady dior. Thank very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Arel1312 said:


> Hi..can you Kindly authenticate this for me
> I really really appreciate your help. Thank you


From the few pictures provided, I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

sarahflipsstyles said:


> Need an Authentication please.
> 
> Dior (?)


I don't even think this is a Dior bag.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear average Joe, 

I need your expertise, I am planning to buy this Saddle dior at ebay but please help me authenticate the bag. Thank you so much for your time and effort. 
Item name Christian Dior small saddle bag & coin purse 
Item number 263997001962
Seller ID sandra1973gouveia
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263997001962

Kind regards,
Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe, 
Please help me authenticate the saddle dior please as I want to purchase them but not sure about the authenticity. Thank you so much for your time and effort. 

Item name Christian Dior Saddle Bag-Authentic!
Item number 283212839328
Seller ID babdavie
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283212839328

Kind regards, 
Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear average Joe, 
I'm sorry for taking most of your time but I really hope you will be able to help me authenticate another saddle dior please  Thank you so much for your time and effort.

Item name Christian Dior style saddle bag
Item number 323499348795
Seller ID slbrown1977
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323499348795

Kind regards, 
Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear averagejoe, 

Here is another saddle that I need your expertise with. Please authenticate this for me as well. Thank you so much really really appreciate your time and effort. More power.

Kind regards, 
Laila


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Dear average Joe,
> 
> I need your expertise, I am planning to buy this Saddle dior at ebay but please help me authenticate the bag. Thank you so much for your time and effort.
> Item name Christian Dior small saddle bag & coin purse
> Item number 263997001962
> Seller ID sandra1973gouveia
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263997001962
> 
> Kind regards,
> Laila


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Here is another saddle that I need your expertise with. Please authenticate this for me as well. Thank you so much really really appreciate your time and effort. More power.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228034
> View attachment 4228035
> View attachment 4228036
> View attachment 4228037
> View attachment 4228038
> View attachment 4228039
> View attachment 4228040


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Please help me authenticate the saddle dior please as I want to purchase them but not sure about the authenticity. Thank you so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Item name Christian Dior Saddle Bag-Authentic!
> Item number 283212839328
> Seller ID babdavie
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283212839328
> 
> Kind regards,
> Laila


I believe this is fake


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much averagejoe for your quick response and for your help as I love this bag but sad to know it's a fake one.
Kind regards, 

Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time and effort averagejoe. Really much appreciated. This one I have paid already. More power to you. 

Kind regards  

Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe I will just wait until the auction finishes. More power to you. Kind regards.

Laila


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

*Any help authenticating would be appreciated!*
*Name: Christian Dior saddle bag*
*Seller: ltbrwrangler*
*Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-dior-saddle-bag-and-black-coach-5bc0d79a34a4ef8fe340db50*


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe I have another saddle in mind please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much for your time and effort..Have a good day.

Kind regards, 

Laila


----------



## Arel1312

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe I have lady dior I bought in Japan. Please help me with your expertise, please authenticate this for me. Thank you so much for your time and effort really much appreciated.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe I have another saddle in mind please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much for your time and effort..Have a good day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228311
> View attachment 4228312
> View attachment 4228313
> View attachment 4228314
> View attachment 4228315
> View attachment 4228316
> View attachment 4228317
> View attachment 4228319


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe I have lady dior I bought in Japan. Please help me with your expertise, please authenticate this for me. Thank you so much for your time and effort really much appreciated.


I believe both bags are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> *Any help authenticating would be appreciated!*
> *Name: Christian Dior saddle bag*
> *Seller: ltbrwrangler*
> *Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-dior-saddle-bag-and-black-coach-5bc0d79a34a4ef8fe340db50*


I believe the Dior Gaucho is authentic


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe you always answer and help me with my quiries. More power to you and have a good day ahead.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

averagejoe said:


> I believe the Dior Gaucho is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe I hope you won't get tired answering to my quiries about getting my saddle authenticate. Here is just a coin purse please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much for your time and effort  

Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## Sprak

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Dior bag.

Style: Mini Lady Dior Ultra Black (w/ Cards Symbols)
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## chrisell89

Hi @averagejoe could you please authenticate this vintage mini saddle bag. [emoji4]
I definitely appreciate your help! 
Also, do you know what year this is from?


----------



## chrisell89

Hi @averagejoe I have one more. Vintage Dior small Boston bag


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me again authenticate this Saddle dior. Thank you so much for your time and effort. 

Kind regards 

Laila

Christian dior saddle bag leather burgundy vintage
Item number 183488109255
Seller ID mintyplops86
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183488109255


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me again authenticate this Saddle dior. Thank you so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Christian dior saddle bag leather burgundy vintage
> Item number 183488109255
> Seller ID mintyplops86
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183488109255


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chrisell89 said:


> Hi @averagejoe I have one more. Vintage Dior small Boston bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228922
> View attachment 4228923
> View attachment 4228924
> View attachment 4228925
> View attachment 4228926
> View attachment 4228927
> View attachment 4228928


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chrisell89 said:


> Hi @averagejoe could you please authenticate this vintage mini saddle bag. [emoji4]
> I definitely appreciate your help!
> Also, do you know what year this is from?
> View attachment 4228911
> View attachment 4228912
> View attachment 4228913
> View attachment 4228914
> View attachment 4228915
> View attachment 4228916


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Dior bag.
> 
> Style: Mini Lady Dior Ultra Black (w/ Cards Symbols)
> Seller: Private Seller


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe I hope you won't get tired answering to my quiries about getting my saddle authenticate. Here is just a coin purse please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much for your time and effort
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228794
> View attachment 4228795
> View attachment 4228796
> View attachment 4228797
> View attachment 4228798
> View attachment 4228799


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## chrisell89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe I saw a saddle dior in ebay please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 

Kind regards 

Laila 

Item name christian dior original saddle handbag purse
Item number 323510764875
Seller ID jo1963.0115
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323510764875


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe it's me again. Please authenticate this Saddle dior for me please. Thank you so much for your time and effort.

Kind regards 

Laila 

Item name Christian Dior authentic Vintage original saddle handbag purse
Item number 202477470990
Seller ID hollisaac3
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202477470990


----------



## Tif090

Hi averagejoe . Please authenticate this Vintage lady dior (not from ebay)for me please. Is that some of the date code (yy-xxxx)Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe I saw a saddle dior in ebay please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Item name christian dior original saddle handbag purse
> Item number 323510764875
> Seller ID jo1963.0115
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323510764875


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe it's me again. Please authenticate this Saddle dior for me please. Thank you so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Item name Christian Dior authentic Vintage original saddle handbag purse
> Item number 202477470990
> Seller ID hollisaac3
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202477470990


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tif090 said:


> View attachment 4230512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi averagejoe . Please authenticate this Vintage lady dior (not from ebay)for me please. Is that some of the date code (yy-xxxx)Thank you so much for your time.


I cannot authenticate with just one photo. Please read page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe. More power to you. 

Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## madevis

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your help! Much appreciated


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Hi Joe! Hoping for a second set of eyes before I accept this order. Big thank you in advance! You’re always terrific!


----------



## Miranda Kerr

Hi averagejoe please could you help me to authenticate this Diorama? Thank you so much for your time and effort.

Kind regards

Dior Diorama bag
Item number: 273523958781

Link ebay:

https://www.ebay.it/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...h=item3faf4c63fd:g:POsAAOSwcBRbyNr~:rk:1:Pf:0


----------



## Lucy Rupp

Hello,
I am thinking about to buy this vintage preloved Lady Dior bag. Can someone help me to check the autenticity? I am worried about the quality of the letters on the label and the series number (I usually see this serie number only in Saddle bags); and the label in the “O” charm letter (the quality and the word “Paris”). It’s a vintage bag, so It’s hard to compare to modern ones.
Thank You!


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time and effort averagejoe. Have a great day ahead 

Kind regards

Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me again authenticate this Saddle dior I found in ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated..

Kind regards
Laila 
Item name vintage dior saddle bag genuine 2004-2005
Item number 273524058987
Seller ID bagfriend55
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273524058987


----------



## Lucy Rupp

One more picture


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated  

Kind regards 

Laila

Authentic Vintage dior micro saddle 
Item number 113322950050
Seller ID carlbowlby1875
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113322950050

Item name Dior mini satin navy blue saddle bag
Item number 253947841461
Seller ID efilagni
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253947841461


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Hi Joe! Hoping for a second set of eyes before I accept this order. Big thank you in advance! You’re always terrific!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Authentic Vintage dior micro saddle
> Item number 113322950050
> Seller ID carlbowlby1875
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113322950050
> 
> Item name Dior mini satin navy blue saddle bag
> Item number 253947841461
> Seller ID efilagni
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253947841461


I believe this first one is authentic.

The second one is missing clear photos of the front and back of the interior tag.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me again authenticate this Saddle dior I found in ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated..
> 
> Kind regards
> Laila
> Item name vintage dior saddle bag genuine 2004-2005
> Item number 273524058987
> Seller ID bagfriend55
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273524058987


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lucy Rupp said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking about to buy this vintage preloved Lady Dior bag. Can someone help me to check the autenticity? I am worried about the quality of the letters on the label and the series number (I usually see this serie number only in Saddle bags); and the label in the “O” charm letter (the quality and the word “Paris”). It’s a vintage bag, so It’s hard to compare to modern ones.
> Thank You!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Miranda Kerr said:


> Hi averagejoe please could you help me to authenticate this Diorama? Thank you so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Dior Diorama bag
> Item number: 273523958781
> 
> Link ebay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...h=item3faf4c63fd:g:POsAAOSwcBRbyNr~:rk:1:Pf:0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lucy Rupp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank You so much!


----------



## Lucy Rupp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank You so much!


----------



## FB ACC: Jen's Luxüry

Hi guys can someone help me pls.... I won a lady dior bag stitched in auction and little did I know the doesn't have a dust bag, Authenticity card, or any inclusion on it the owner says bag only she sent me picture and I got a Dior bag without serial number. Is this authentic? But she said she's 100% sure it's authentic. Help me pls to those


----------



## vink

Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this Promenade pouch. [emoji4] 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223196770077

Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## Rousa

Can someone please help authenticate this Dior bagplease find attached photos


----------



## averagejoe

Rousa said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this Dior bagplease find attached photos


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

vink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Promenade pouch. [emoji4]
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223196770077
> 
> Thank you very much! [emoji4]


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

FB ACC: Jen's Luxüry said:


> Hi guys can someone help me pls.... I won a lady dior bag stitched in auction and little did I know the doesn't have a dust bag, Authenticity card, or any inclusion on it the owner says bag only she sent me picture and I got a Dior bag without serial number. Is this authentic? But she said she's 100% sure it's authentic. Help me pls to those


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mai656

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Lady Dior 

Thank you so much again


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi averagejoe, 
could you kindly have a look at this listing for me, please? 



https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-handtasche/973265920-156-5321

I think the model is a "My Dior", probably the "large pockets". 

The pictures aren´t too good and I have asked for more and the measurements. I´m wondering whether it is a fake because if this is a "large pockets" model shouldn´t it have a leather lining? The place the inside lable sits and the little I can see of the print do look unfamiliar to me, too. 

Thank-you very much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I just had more photos. 
The measurements of the bag are about 44cms wide and 28 cm high indicating it should be the large model.


----------



## averagejoe

Mai656 said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Lady Dior
> 
> Thank you so much again


I believe this is authentic, from 1997


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> could you kindly have a look at this listing for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-handtasche/973265920-156-5321
> 
> I think the model is a "My Dior", probably the "large pockets".
> 
> The pictures aren´t too good and I have asked for more and the measurements. I´m wondering whether it is a fake because if this is a "large pockets" model shouldn´t it have a leather lining? The place the inside lable sits and the little I can see of the print do look unfamiliar to me, too.
> 
> Thank-you very much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Cherry Ross

Hi, please authenticate this Lady Dior Canvas, Thanks


----------



## Cherry Ross

Cherry Ross said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Lady Dior Canvas, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234512
> View attachment 4234513
> View attachment 4234514
> View attachment 4234515
> View attachment 4234516
> View attachment 4234517
> View attachment 4234518
> View attachment 4234519
> View attachment 4234520
> View attachment 4234521



More photos


----------



## Mai656

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 1997


Thanks very much ! Hope you had a nice day averagejoe!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank-you very much! I´ll keep my hands away from it! Have a nice week-end!


----------



## Kitschykarma

Hii dear experts.. please help me to authenticate this dior saddle bag so i could put my mind at ease. I purchased this saddle from a reputable reseller in my country but i noticed that the logo of CD is a bit more doff compared to my other saddle bag that i purchased directly from the boutique. I’m pretty scared since i saw in instagram that the super fakes saddle dior are very close to the authentic ones. That is why i’m wondering. Many thanks again


----------



## Winter2424

Hello,

I'm new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate this purse?  These are the only pictures I have of the bag. The woman selling the bag says that she does not have it in her possession at the moment and thus cannot post a picture of the serial number as I asked. Is there anything about the details about the bag that raises a red flag? 

Thanks!


----------



## Amy-Jane

I need your help! Is this a real Dior?


----------



## audoct

Could you please authenticate

Item name: authentic dior mini Lady Dior leather bag

Item number: 183504096981

Seller id: joeebbbb

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e&pageci=4baebe02-0bf7-455d-8cb1-096f1a39d571

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Winter2424 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate this purse?  These are the only pictures I have of the bag. The woman selling the bag says that she does not have it in her possession at the moment and thus cannot post a picture of the serial number as I asked. Is there anything about the details about the bag that raises a red flag?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry more pictures are needed. No red flags so far but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## averagejoe

audoct said:


> Could you please authenticate
> 
> Item name: authentic dior mini Lady Dior leather bag
> 
> Item number: 183504096981
> 
> Seller id: joeebbbb
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Dior-Mini-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag/183504096981?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183504096981&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=bfd3374a1660ac797d16c088fffc90db&ul_noapp=true&pageci=4baebe02-0bf7-455d-8cb1-096f1a39d571
> 
> Thanks


needs a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the date code


----------



## averagejoe

Amy-Jane said:


> I need your help! Is this a real Dior?


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Cherry Ross said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Lady Dior Canvas, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234512
> View attachment 4234513
> View attachment 4234514
> View attachment 4234515
> View attachment 4234516
> View attachment 4234517
> View attachment 4234518
> View attachment 4234519
> View attachment 4234520
> View attachment 4234521


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kitschykarma said:


> Hii dear experts.. please help me to authenticate this dior saddle bag so i could put my mind at ease. I purchased this saddle from a reputable reseller in my country but i noticed that the logo of CD is a bit more doff compared to my other saddle bag that i purchased directly from the boutique. I’m pretty scared since i saw in instagram that the super fakes saddle dior are very close to the authentic ones. That is why i’m wondering. Many thanks again
> 
> View attachment 4234667
> View attachment 4234670
> View attachment 4234671
> View attachment 4234673
> 
> View attachment 4234675
> View attachment 4234680
> 
> View attachment 4234681
> 
> View attachment 4234682
> 
> View attachment 4234683
> 
> View attachment 4234684


Can you take a picture of the CD hardware side by side with your authentic boutique-purchased Saddle? I want to confirm something. Thanks!


----------



## Evetan0704

Pls help to authenticate this bag, highly appreciated! @averagejoe please help! Thank you so much

Lady Dior Medium Black
https://sg.carousell.com/p/196616477


----------



## Kitschykarma

Hi 


averagejoe said:


> Can you take a picture of the CD hardware side by side with your authentic boutique-purchased Saddle? I want to confirm something. Thanks!


Joe thank you so much for your time replying.
Here i attach the pics of the hardware. Yesterday i happened to stop by to dior boutique and i saw a black saddle there which i noticed that also have a bit doff hardware like mine and the leather serial number also placed like mine. But still your thoughts are highly appreciated. Many thanks again


----------



## Gabyt33

Can you help me authenticate this bag? Nothing much different but i found that the dustbag is quite weird but is it just my feeling?


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe good day. I need your help to authenticate the one I bought recently its a saddle dior. Thank you so much for your time and effort. 

Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## averagejoe

Kitschykarma said:


> Hi
> 
> Joe thank you so much for your time replying.
> Here i attach the pics of the hardware. Yesterday i happened to stop by to dior boutique and i saw a black saddle there which i noticed that also have a bit doff hardware like mine and the leather serial number also placed like mine. But still your thoughts are highly appreciated. Many thanks again
> View attachment 4237285
> View attachment 4237286


Thanks for the picture, and thanks for switching their positions. I believe what you have is authentic. The C looked quite different in one of the pictures but it was the angle. Sometimes Dior modifies components in production between seasons so maybe this was a modification.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe good day. I need your help to authenticate the one I bought recently its a saddle dior. Thank you so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237527
> View attachment 4237528
> View attachment 4237529
> View attachment 4237530
> View attachment 4237531
> View attachment 4237532
> View attachment 4237533


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Gabyt33 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this bag? Nothing much different but i found that the dustbag is quite weird but is it just my feeling?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Evetan0704 said:


> Pls help to authenticate this bag, highly appreciated! @averagejoe please help! Thank you so much
> 
> Lady Dior Medium Black
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/196616477


I believe this is fake


----------



## Kitschykarma

Tha


averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the picture, and thanks for switching their positions. I believe what you have is authentic. The C looked quite different in one of the pictures but it was the angle. Sometimes Dior modifies components in production between seasons so maybe this was a modification.


Thank you so much again for your time replying Joe. I’m all relieved now. You made my day!!
Kindest regards to you


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe much appreciated from the bottom of my heart. Kind regards, Laila


----------



## VLluxx

Hi, authenticator

Could you please authenticate this mini lady dior from eBay, many thanks.
Item name : mini lady dior
Item no.: 183504096981
Seller name : joeebbbb
Item link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Evetan0704

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much Joe, much appreciated.


----------



## ao1980

Hello authenticator,

Can you please authenticate this J'adior Shoes for me. Thanks in advance!
Please see link below:

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/capalaba-west/women-s-shoes/christian-dior-shoes/1198561568


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hello lovely authenticators. Can you please help me authenticate these 2 vintage bags. Would really appreciate it. Thank you very much.

Item no1 name: Unknown vintage
Seller name: js_modish
Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...rentrq:c9a0cd121660ab1141c9e3dafffb6d7a|iid:1

Item no2:
Same seller
Link: 
https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIO...rentrq:c9a0cd121660ab1141c9e3dafffb6d7a|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

mirin said:


> Hi, authenticator
> 
> Could you please authenticate this mini lady dior from eBay, many thanks.
> Item name : mini lady dior
> Item no.: 183504096981
> Seller name : joeebbbb
> Item link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Dior-Mini-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag/183504096981?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


The date code needs to be clear. Also, would need to see the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

ao1980 said:


> Hello authenticator,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this J'adior Shoes for me. Thanks in advance!
> Please see link below:
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/capalaba-west/women-s-shoes/christian-dior-shoes/1198561568


I believe these are fake


----------



## averagejoe

iwasborn2shop said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. Can you please help me authenticate these 2 vintage bags. Would really appreciate it. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item no1 name: Unknown vintage
> Seller name: js_modish
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-VINTAGE-BROWN-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-BAG/183510503967?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f33fa9307d3d43269589b05300f084cc&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=283191105432&itm=183510503967&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2cd1751c-dcf6-11e8-8c70-74dbd180699c|parentrq:c9a0cd121660ab1141c9e3dafffb6d7a|iid:1
> 
> Item no2:
> Same seller
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.ph/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-VINTAGE-GRAY-BROWN-SHOULDER-BAG-WITH-POUCH/173614853150?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f33fa9307d3d43269589b05300f084cc&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=283191105432&itm=173614853150&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2cd1751c-dcf6-11e8-8c70-74dbd180699c|parentrq:c9a0cd121660ab1141c9e3dafffb6d7a|iid:1


I believe both are authentic


----------



## iwasborn2shop

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic



Wow thank you very much averagejojo! ❤️


----------



## Wonderland80

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake


Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## jayviebp

Hi! Need help! Please authenticate this Dior bag. Many thanks!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi @averagejoe, I need your help to authenticate this bag I bought in a thrift store. I took some pictures and I have a doubt of its authenticity because there's not label or signature as in my other vintage Dior bags.
Thank you in avance


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hi! Need help! Please authenticate this Dior bag. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4238564
> View attachment 4238566
> 
> View attachment 4238567
> 
> View attachment 4238568
> 
> View attachment 4238569
> 
> View attachment 4238570
> 
> View attachment 4238571


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi @averagejoe, I need your help to authenticate this bag I bought in a thrift store. I took some pictures and I have a doubt of its authenticity because there's not label or signature as in my other vintage Dior bags.
> Thank you in avance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe thank you so much for always taking time to respond and authenticate the item I have requested and once again please authenticate this Saddle purse in ebay.

Kind regards 

Laila

Item name saddle dior pouch by christian dior
Item number 132837074252
Item seller lorreliexa
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132837074252


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe thank you so much for always taking time to respond and authenticate the item I have requested and once again please authenticate this Saddle purse in ebay.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Item name saddle dior pouch by christian dior
> Item number 132837074252
> Item seller lorreliexa
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132837074252


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## ladymelb

Hi averagejoe, can you please authenticate this item from Ebay for me. Thank you so much

Item name : Lady Dior Fuschia Bag
Item no : 123460792783
Seller name : thuyau7
Item link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lady-Di...h=item1cbed631cf:g:5f4AAOSwgSpb2P~n:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## averagejoe

ladymelb said:


> Hi averagejoe, can you please authenticate this item from Ebay for me. Thank you so much
> 
> Item name : Lady Dior Fuschia Bag
> Item no : 123460792783
> Seller name : thuyau7
> Item link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lady-Di...h=item1cbed631cf:g:5f4AAOSwgSpb2P~n:rk:4:pf:0


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hello Dior folks -

I'm typically hanging around in Hermes, but I'm looking for this particular first season book-tote and I'm wondering if you can help me with authenticity! Many thanks for any help and guidance. 

Item name: NEW Christian Dior Book Tote in Multi-Colored Embroidered Canvas
Item number: 323412556068
Seller ID: bellaboo510
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christ...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Josephine12345

Hello can you authenticate this for me?

Item name: r4857 Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior L Black Cannage Nylon Canvas Hand Bag
Item number: 232987357193
Seller ID: yuko0702
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/r4857-Auth-...357193?hash=item363f20f009:g:jCIAAOSw44db0oP5

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hello Dior folks -
> 
> I'm typically hanging around in Hermes, but I'm looking for this particular first season book-tote and I'm wondering if you can help me with authenticity! Many thanks for any help and guidance.
> 
> Item name: NEW Christian Dior Book Tote in Multi-Colored Embroidered Canvas
> Item number: 323412556068
> Seller ID: bellaboo510
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christian-Dior-Book-Tote-in-Multi-Colored-Embroidered-Canvas/323412556068?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Josephine12345 said:


> Hello can you authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name: r4857 Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior L Black Cannage Nylon Canvas Hand Bag
> Item number: 232987357193
> Seller ID: yuko0702
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/r4857-Auth-...357193?hash=item363f20f009:g:jCIAAOSw44db0oP5
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Andrea Michelle

I thrifted this Dior bag for only seven dollars and I’m dying to know if it’s authentic.  It’s in absolutely fabulous condition!


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Michelle said:


> I thrifted this Dior bag for only seven dollars and I’m dying to know if it’s authentic.  It’s in absolutely fabulous condition!


I did more research into this.

I believe your bag is authentic. I have retracted my previous posts about this matter. Congratulations on getting it for such a steal.


----------



## Andrea Michelle

averagejoe said:


> I did more research into this.
> 
> I believe your bag is authentic. I have retracted my previous posts about this matter. Congratulations on getting it for such a steal.





averagejoe said:


> I did more research into this.
> 
> I believe your bag is authentic. I have retracted my previous posts about this matter. Congratulations on getting it for such a steal.


Oh awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## VLluxx

Hi, averagejoe

Could you please authenticate this lady dior from eBay, thank you so much.
Item name : Lady dior
Item no : 283237435427
Seller id : Chemelba
Item link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...435427?hash=item41f2444823:g:Wq4AAOSw6Tdb2ZVj


----------



## averagejoe

mirin said:


> Hi, averagejoe
> 
> Could you please authenticate this lady dior from eBay, thank you so much.
> Item name : Lady dior
> Item no : 283237435427
> Seller id : Chemelba
> Item link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...435427?hash=item41f2444823:g:Wq4AAOSw6Tdb2ZVj


I believe this is fake


----------



## stephaniejayne77

Good afternoon,

Would you be able to authenticate this Diorama for me, please?

The stitching line is out on one panel which really concerns me (picture attached). 

Thank you


----------



## VLluxx

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much, I nealy bid on this item


----------



## garyvee

Hello average joe ,
I know this might be a long shot .. this purse was just passed down to me . I wish i had anything like the serial code or anything but all I got was the purse  .I just would like to know anything about the bag collection , the year it was made . 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4241452








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Anything can help thanks .. Sorry if i posted on the wrong forum !


----------



## averagejoe

stephaniejayne77 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this Diorama for me, please?
> 
> The stitching line is out on one panel which really concerns me (picture attached).
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic. Sometimes the stitching is not perfectly even as they are done by a human hand maneuvering the bag/panel of the bag in a sewing machine.


----------



## averagejoe

garyvee said:


> Hello average joe ,
> I know this might be a long shot .. this purse was just passed down to me . I wish i had anything like the serial code or anything but all I got was the purse  .I just would like to know anything about the bag collection , the year it was made .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241452
> View attachment 4241453
> View attachment 4241454
> View attachment 4241455
> View attachment 4241456
> View attachment 4241457
> View attachment 4241458
> View attachment 4241459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything can help thanks .. Sorry if i posted on the wrong forum !


I believe this is authentic, and I believe it was made in the early 90s although I am not sure.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Michchia81

Hi hi can help authentic this Lady Dior. Many thanks!!!

Item: Lady Dior
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/brand-new-unused-lady-dior-mini-bag-shw-197892873/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Seller ID: luxury_corner

Additional pic below


----------



## trendzme

Hi average joe,

I’ve been eyeing for a lady Dior for a long time now and would really appreciate your help on this listing. 

Just out of curiosity, why does the grey look not as structured as the black although they both say lambskin. Are there different lambskin versions? 

Thank you kindly! 

Item name: my lady door 
Seller : fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-black-274769

https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-gris-289444


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



There must be a huge market for and a lot of profit in fake bags when the producers even take the effort to put different data-codes into the bags. 
Just browsed ebay in France and stumbled over the very same model, same details, but a different data-code. 
With a fake bag I would have expected them to all have the same code. 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentique...m=113031954100&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Chevonnews

Hi average joe,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Thank you in advance.

Item name: GENUINE VINTAGE DIOR TROTTER MONOGRAM BLUE BOSTON WEEKEND HOLD-ALL HAND BAG
Item number: 253951228983
Seller ID: icansnowboardnow
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...ON-WEEKEND-HOLD-ALL-HAND-BAG-040/253951228983


----------



## averagejoe

Michchia81 said:


> Hi hi can help authentic this Lady Dior. Many thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Lady Dior
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/brand-new-unused-lady-dior-mini-bag-shw-197892873/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> Seller ID: luxury_corner
> 
> Additional pic below


Looks good so far. As long as the interior tag has the same logo as the one on the back of the circle behind the DIOR charms, it's good.


----------



## averagejoe

Chevonnews said:


> Hi average joe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: GENUINE VINTAGE DIOR TROTTER MONOGRAM BLUE BOSTON WEEKEND HOLD-ALL HAND BAG
> Item number: 253951228983
> Seller ID: icansnowboardnow
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...ON-WEEKEND-HOLD-ALL-HAND-BAG-040/253951228983


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> There must be a huge market for and a lot of profit in fake bags when the producers even take the effort to put different data-codes into the bags.
> Just browsed ebay in France and stumbled over the very same model, same details, but a different data-code.
> With a fake bag I would have expected them to all have the same code.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentique-sac-a-main-DIOR-vintage-en-CUIR-vintage-bag/113031954100?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=94a1aa0a0b0c42b29a114e58c5168b69&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=113031954100&itm=113031954100&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


I believe this is fake


----------



## Chevonnews

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## trendzme

trendzme said:


> Hi average joe,
> 
> I’ve been eyeing for a lady Dior for a long time now and would really appreciate your help on this listing.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why does the grey look not as structured as the black although they both say lambskin. Are there different lambskin versions?
> 
> Thank you kindly!
> 
> Item name: my lady door
> Seller : fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-black-274769
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-gris-289444



Hi Averagejoe,

Can you please help me authenticate these please?

Thank you so much  [emoji4]


----------



## Michchia81

averagejoe said:


> Looks good so far. As long as the interior tag has the same logo as the one on the back of the circle behind the DIOR charms, it's good.



Omg thank you so much Averagejoe! Just in time I’m picking up the bag tomor.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank-you so much! A fake sold by a shop that calls itself "....vintage" and puts "authentic" all over the listing is a strange experience, but obviously they live from customers who do not have the chance to ask experts like you. The chance to ask you really makes me feel much safer when it comes to looking for my great passion- older Dior bags!


----------



## ao1980

Hi authenticator,

When you have the time are you able to authenticate these pair of earrings for me?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/264023306579
Thank you kindly!!


----------



## averagejoe

ao1980 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> When you have the time are you able to authenticate these pair of earrings for me?
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/264023306579
> Thank you kindly!!


Sorry I can't tell with these earrings.


----------



## ao1980

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I can't tell with these earrings.


Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Leah Mia

Hi @averagejoe
Seeking for your kind assistance to authenticate this Preloved Lady Dior Cannage Quitted Lambskin Medium Pink bag. Am attaching some shots for your reference.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hannah Lee

Hi there,

Just needing to confirm whether this Dior Book tote is authentic. The seller could not guarantee authenticity as she received it as a gift :/ 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153244748509


----------



## trendzme

Hi Averagejoe, 

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? 

TIA! 


Direct link: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-black-274769

Item name: my lady dior 
Seller: fashionphile 
Item number: 274769


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi can you pretty please authentic this for me


----------



## averagejoe

Leah Mia said:


> View attachment 4244508
> View attachment 4244509
> View attachment 4244510
> View attachment 4244511
> View attachment 4244512
> View attachment 4244514
> View attachment 4244516
> View attachment 4244517
> View attachment 4244520
> View attachment 4244525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @averagejoe
> Seeking for your kind assistance to authenticate this Preloved Lady Dior Cannage Quitted Lambskin Medium Pink bag. Am attaching some shots for your reference.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hannah Lee said:


> View attachment 4244534
> View attachment 4244532
> View attachment 4244533
> View attachment 4244531
> View attachment 4244530
> View attachment 4244529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Just needing to confirm whether this Dior Book tote is authentic. The seller could not guarantee authenticity as she received it as a gift :/
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153244748509


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi can you pretty please authentic this for me


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

trendzme said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> Direct link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-black-274769
> 
> Item name: my lady dior
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item number: 274769


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Denise Hatten

hello, please could someone help me authenticate my Dior Gaucho? I have had it about 10 years and I cannot remember where I got it! No card or bag in my cupboard. 
Thank you


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time ❤️❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Dear averagejoe, 
I´d highly appreciate your opinion on this Dior wallet, please. 

I assume it belongs to the same collection as the Detective Bag.

https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/portemonnaies/164761408-originale-dior-wallet

Thank-you very much for your time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and while I´m "window shopping" and dreaming.... things a girl does on a dark cold day... 

....could you please have a look at this listing for me, too? 

I assume this is a small Detective Bag.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-tasche-bag/954834434-156-46

Just in case it was the real thing do you think the price is appropriate, please? 

Thank-you so much in advance


----------



## kidodo

Hi dear folks, I bought this pair of ladydiorstuds3 sunglasses on ebay. can you please check for me if it is authentic? thank you very much!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-sungl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## kidodo

continued pics.


----------



## trendzme

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 

Kind regards

Laila

Authentic Christian dior blue denim saddle bag
Item number 352505450625
Seller ID soph13579
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352505450625


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ao1980

Hi authenticator,

When you have time can you please authenticate these pair of shoes for me?
https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rhodes/women-s-shoes/dior-shoes/1200127782
Much appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Denise Hatten said:


> hello, please could someone help me authenticate my Dior Gaucho? I have had it about 10 years and I cannot remember where I got it! No card or bag in my cupboard.
> Thank you


I moved your thread here. Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> I´d highly appreciate your opinion on this Dior wallet, please.
> 
> I assume it belongs to the same collection as the Detective Bag.
> 
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/portemonnaies/164761408-originale-dior-wallet
> 
> Thank-you very much for your time!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and while I´m "window shopping" and dreaming.... things a girl does on a dark cold day...
> 
> ....could you please have a look at this listing for me, too?
> 
> I assume this is a small Detective Bag.
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-tasche-bag/954834434-156-46
> 
> Just in case it was the real thing do you think the price is appropriate, please?
> 
> Thank-you so much in advance


Can't tell from just these two pictures. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

kidodo said:


> continued pics.


Not 100% sure, but I believe these are more likely authentic than fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Authentic Christian dior blue denim saddle bag
> Item number 352505450625
> Seller ID soph13579
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352505450625


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ao1980 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> When you have time can you please authenticate these pair of shoes for me?
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rhodes/women-s-shoes/dior-shoes/1200127782
> Much appreciated!
> Thank you


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Joyce Lim

Hi authenticator,
Recently I listed my Dior wallet on ebay. This wallet I purchased from Bluefly in 2010.
Buyer received and said !'m selling fake wallet to her and ask for refund and I agreed her to sent it back to me.
Can you help me please?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-100-A...atent-Leather-Bifold-Long-Wallet/253958944142

Much appreciate
Joyce Lim


----------



## Denise Hatten

Hello, Please could someone help me authenticate my Dior Gaucho? I have had it about 10 years, bought from seller on ebay, I do not have any cards or bag with it.


averagejoe said:


> I moved your thread here. Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future.
> 
> I believe this is fake.


Hi, thank you for your time, i couldn't work out where to post my question, my mistake sorry. Thank you for looking.


----------



## bellarose100

Hi authenticatiors

Could you please check these Dior slingback shoes for me 
Item name: w Christian Dior Black Patent J'Adior Velvet 

Item number: 302944147719

Seller id: lookatyou 

URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/302944147719


Thank you


----------



## jayviebp

Hello Averagejoe! Need help please authenticate these Dior bags. Thanks a lot













And


----------



## jayviebp

Continuation...





Thank you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank-you very much! I am very tempted to treat myself to this little beauty! Thank-you for your time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell from just these two pictures. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


Thank-you and please accept my apologies. I should have asked the seller for more photos before taking up your time.


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi averagejoe thank you so much for your time. Bless your days ahead of you. Kind regards,

Laila


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Joyce Lim

Hi authenticator, (you missed my post #6134)
Recently I listed my Dior wallet on eBay. This wallet I purchased from Bluefly in 2010.
Buyer received and said I'm selling fake wallet to her and ask for refund and I agreed her to sent it back to me.
Can you help me please?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-100-A...atent-Leather-Bifold-Long-Wallet/253958944142

Much appreciate
Joyce Lim


----------



## averagejoe

bellarose100 said:


> Hi authenticatiors
> 
> Could you please check these Dior slingback shoes for me
> Item name: w Christian Dior Black Patent J'Adior Velvet
> 
> Item number: 302944147719
> 
> Seller id: lookatyou
> 
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/302944147719
> 
> 
> Thank you


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Continuation...
> View attachment 4245634
> 
> View attachment 4245635
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hello Averagejoe! Need help please authenticate these Dior bags. Thanks a lot
> View attachment 4245622
> 
> View attachment 4245623
> 
> View attachment 4245625
> 
> View attachment 4245626
> 
> View attachment 4245627
> 
> View attachment 4245628
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 4245629
> 
> View attachment 4245630
> 
> View attachment 4245632
> 
> View attachment 4245633


I believe the Le 30 bag (the first bag) is authentic. I believe the second is fake (see my previous post).


----------



## averagejoe

Joyce Lim said:


> Hi authenticator, (you missed my post #6134)
> Recently I listed my Dior wallet on eBay. This wallet I purchased from Bluefly in 2010.
> Buyer received and said I'm selling fake wallet to her and ask for refund and I agreed her to sent it back to me.
> Can you help me please?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-100-A...atent-Leather-Bifold-Long-Wallet/253958944142
> 
> Much appreciate
> Joyce Lim


I did not miss your post. I didn't get to it yet, which you should have been able to tell considering that I did not authenticate any of the posts after yours. 

In the future, please do not post your request twice as it sounds impatient.

I believe this wallet is authentic.


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you Averagejoe! Have a great day!


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe the Le 30 bag (the first bag) is authentic. I believe the second is fake (see my previous post).



Thank you so much!


----------



## Joyce Lim

averagejoe said:


> I did not miss your post. I didn't get to it yet, which you should have been able to tell considering that I did not authenticate any of the posts after yours.
> 
> In the future, please do not post your request twice as it sounds impatient.
> 
> I believe this wallet is authentic.


Hi averagejo, sorry for double posting.
Thank you very much and I appreciate your help!


----------



## lemoniie

Hi Averagejoe!
Could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior for me

Item name: Lady Dior Medium

Seller id: gofash

URL: https://sg.carousell.com/p/fast-dea...ium-197751501/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/


Thank you! 
Appreciate your kind help.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi!

I bought this bag, but I think some things are off: like no label code, wrong label, lining, zipper, print.
Can you take a look and confirm or decline the different details?
Thank you!

Item name: no name
Online reseller name: Belgian website 
Direct URL link: link is gone


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought this bag, but I think some things are off: like no label code, wrong label, lining, zipper, print.
> Can you take a look and confirm or decline the different details?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: no name
> Online reseller name: Belgian website
> Direct URL link: link is gone


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

lemoniie said:


> Hi Averagejoe!
> Could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior for me
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> 
> Seller id: gofash
> 
> URL: https://sg.carousell.com/p/fast-deal-3000-authentic-lady-dior-medium-197751501/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Appreciate your kind help.


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## bellarose100

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic



Thank you so much [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Cherlene marozo

Bought a handbag from Revoir.com.au Dior Black Patent serial number  07-BO-0078 inside the handbag just plan in bag without sticker D symbol does it real ?


----------



## Anaisvivi

Dear authenticators
Please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you so much in advance.

Item: Mala Christian Dior Blue Night
Seller ID: Manuel 
Link: https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/mala-christian-dior-blue-night-IDBWUME.html/#position=1&page=1


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Cherlene marozo said:


> Bought a handbag from Revoir.com.au Dior Black Patent serial number  07-BO-0078 inside the handbag just plan in bag without sticker D symbol does it real ?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Anaisvivi said:


> Dear authenticators
> Please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Mala Christian Dior Blue Night
> Seller ID: Manuel
> Link: https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/mala-christian-dior-blue-night-IDBWUME.html/#position=1&page=1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SchoKoLaDe

Hi, please help with this one. What leather it is? Lamb or calf or else? This is from cruise 2015 right? Thank you so much all!

































cancel my netflix account


----------



## averagejoe

SchoKoLaDe said:


> Hi, please help with this one. What leather it is? Lamb or calf or else? This is from cruise 2015 right? Thank you so much all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancel my netflix account


Please post a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and a photo of the date code inside the bag.

I believe the material is metallic sueded goatskin.


----------



## SchoKoLaDe

the seller only provide the datecode. i will ask for the back of the leather later. Thank you so much!



averagejoe said:


> Please post a picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and a photo of the date code inside the bag.
> 
> I believe the material is metallic sueded goatskin.


----------



## SchoKoLaDe

SchoKoLaDe said:


> the seller only provide the datecode. i will ask for the back of the leather later. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4248007


here you go


----------



## Anaisvivi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


☺ Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

SchoKoLaDe said:


> View attachment 4248078
> 
> here you go


I believe this is authentic


----------



## vintagelover3

Hi averagejoe,

Thinking of purchasing this bag but I believe it may be too good to be true? 

Item name: Christian Dior saddle bag rare newspaper
Item #:264027428468
Seller id: bradynklee0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...wspaper-Print-Not-Authenticated-/264027428468


----------



## kashvin

Hi there,
Could you help me authenticate 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 vintage Dior saddle bag.

Item : Dior Navy Saddle mini bag
Seller: Vintage_armoire ( instagram)
Url :


----------



## averagejoe

kashvin said:


> Hi there,
> Could you help me authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248703
> View attachment 4248704
> View attachment 4248703
> View attachment 4248704
> View attachment 4248706
> View attachment 4248707
> View attachment 4248708
> View attachment 4248708
> View attachment 4248711
> View attachment 4248712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage Dior saddle bag.
> 
> Item : Dior Navy Saddle mini bag
> Seller: Vintage_armoire ( instagram)
> Url :



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

vintagelover3 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Thinking of purchasing this bag but I believe it may be too good to be true?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior saddle bag rare newspaper
> Item #:264027428468
> Seller id: bradynklee0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...wspaper-Print-Not-Authenticated-/264027428468


i believe this is fake


----------



## kashvin

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## kashvin

Hi,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag for me, thanks

Item name: Dior Cloth crossbody bag 
Item number:
Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective - Sabrina
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/blue-cloth-dior-handbag-6476007.shtml


----------



## kashvin

Hi,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag. Many thanks

Item: Dior vintage cloth bag
Seller : Vestiaire collective
Url: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior/brown-cloth-dior-clutch-bag-6217183.shtml


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jayviebp

Hi Averagejoe! 
Its me again, need your help. Please authenticate this Dior Bag. Thank you so much for your help always!


----------



## jayviebp

Continuation...









Again thank you very much Averagejoe! More power to you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hi Averagejoe!
> Its me again, need your help. Please authenticate this Dior Bag. Thank you so much for your help always!
> View attachment 4249374
> 
> View attachment 4249375
> 
> View attachment 4249376
> 
> View attachment 4249377
> 
> View attachment 4249378
> 
> View attachment 4249379
> 
> View attachment 4249380
> 
> View attachment 4249381
> 
> View attachment 4249382
> 
> View attachment 4249383


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

kashvin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag for me, thanks
> 
> Item name: Dior Cloth crossbody bag
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective - Sabrina
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/blue-cloth-dior-handbag-6476007.shtml





kashvin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag. Many thanks
> 
> Item: Dior vintage cloth bag
> Seller : Vestiaire collective
> Url: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ior/brown-cloth-dior-clutch-bag-6217183.shtml


I believe these are both authentic


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this bag from a thrift shop. There was no code behind the label. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 

Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much Averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this bag from a thrift shop. There was no code behind the label. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249407
> View attachment 4249408
> View attachment 4249409
> View attachment 4249410


I believe this is fake


----------



## kmd1_123

Item name:  Auth Christian LADY DIOR White Quilted Lamb leather Cannage 2way Handbag Italy
Item number: 173606780150
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Christ...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I bought this as a project, I think it is authentic, but wanted to check, TIA!


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much averagejoe for your time and effort. Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## averagejoe

kmd1_123 said:


> Item name:  Auth Christian LADY DIOR White Quilted Lamb leather Cannage 2way Handbag Italy
> Item number: 173606780150
> Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Christian-LADY-DIOR-White-Quilted-Lamb-leather-Cannage-2way-Handbag-Italy/173606780150?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> I bought this as a project, I think it is authentic, but wanted to check, TIA!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kmd1_123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help!


----------



## virginialam

Item name: Auth Diorama Flap Bag in Deep Blue Metallic Calfskin
Item number: N/A
Date Code: 09-B0-0148
Seller ID: Olivia
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/blue-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-6474348.shtml

Could you help me to authentic this bag? Thank you


----------



## virginialam

Hi,
Could you please kindly to authenticate this bag? Thank you

Item name: Dior studded diorama in soft pink leather
Online reseller name: Professional Seller - Rossi Selected Vintage
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...nk-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-6013164.shtml


----------



## virginialam

virginialam said:


> Item name: Auth Diorama Flap Bag in Deep Blue Metallic Calfskin
> Item number: N/A
> Date Code: 09-B0-0148
> Seller ID: Olivia
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/blue-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-6474348.shtml
> 
> Could you help me to authentic this bag? Thank you



Sorry, I put the wrong link.
(post edited) 

Item name: Diorama Flap Bag in Deep Blue Metallic Calfskin
Online reseller name: Individual Seller - Vestiaire Collective 
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ue-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-6474348.shtml

Sorry for all the inconvenience.


----------



## ngocdao2505

Hi everyone,

Can you guys help me check this one is authentic or not. Thank you so so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 
Kind regards, 
Laila 
Item name Christian Dior Saddle bag
Item number 183529515678
Seller ID bibika06
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183529515678


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe it's me again please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
Vintage Saddle bag christian dior brown and gold
Item number 253975546036
Seller ID lisacowley1965
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253975546036


----------



## averagejoe

ngocdao2505 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you guys help me check this one is authentic or not. Thank you so so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe it's me again please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> Vintage Saddle bag christian dior brown and gold
> Item number 253975546036
> Seller ID lisacowley1965
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253975546036


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe it's me again please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> Vintage Saddle bag christian dior brown and gold
> Item number 253975546036
> Seller ID lisacowley1965
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253975546036


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> Kind regards,
> Laila
> Item name Christian Dior Saddle bag
> Item number 183529515678
> Seller ID bibika06
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183529515678


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

virginialam said:


> Sorry, I put the wrong link.
> (post edited)
> 
> Item name: Diorama Flap Bag in Deep Blue Metallic Calfskin
> Online reseller name: Individual Seller - Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ue-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-6474348.shtml
> 
> Sorry for all the inconvenience.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

virginialam said:


> Hi,
> Could you please kindly to authenticate this bag? Thank you
> 
> Item name: Dior studded diorama in soft pink leather
> Online reseller name: Professional Seller - Rossi Selected Vintage
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...nk-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-6013164.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## virginialam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks so much for your response averagejoe. Cant wait to see my bag ))))


----------



## virginialam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks so much again. Felt much better to receive your reply as authentic.


----------



## ngocdao2505

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


OMGGGG! I sent my money via Paypal already! What should I do?


----------



## QuachN2

Hi averagejoe, can you please help me to authenticate this purse? I just received it and I'm crossing my fingers that there's nothing wrong with it! These are all the up close photos I took. I really appreciate any help you can give me! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe as always. God bless you and have a good day ahead. 

Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 

Kind regards 
Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe there is another one in ebay please help me again thank you so much for your time to reply to my messages always so thankful and grateful for your time and skills that you willingly share.

Kind regards
Laila 
Christian dior saddle bag Black leather
Item number 28325540514
Seller ID Diana 1580
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283255405144


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> Laila
> View attachment 4252888
> View attachment 4252889
> View attachment 4252890
> View attachment 4252891
> View attachment 4252892
> View attachment 4252893


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe there is another one in ebay please help me again thank you so much for your time to reply to my messages always so thankful and grateful for your time and skills that you willingly share.
> 
> Kind regards
> Laila
> Christian dior saddle bag Black leather
> Item number 28325540514
> Seller ID Diana 1580
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283255405144


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe..Good night


----------



## crissy_gstar

I am very new to this forum so I don’t know of this will come up as a direct message or post to a thread. Anyway, I have another Dior bag needing authentication.


----------



## saphry84

Hi averagejoe, could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior. Bought from a consignment shop called Luxury Vintage KL. It’s in my possession. Thanks


----------



## saphry84

Continuation from above


saphry84 said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior. Bought from a consignment shop called Luxury Vintage KL. It’s in my possession. Thanks


----------



## saphry84

Final set of pics



saphry84 said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior. Bought from a consignment shop called Luxury Vintage KL. It’s in my possession. Thanks





saphry84 said:


> Continuation from above


----------



## QuachN2

QuachN2 said:


> Hi averagejoe, can you please help me to authenticate this purse? I just received it and I'm crossing my fingers that there's nothing wrong with it! These are all the up close photos I took. I really appreciate any help you can give me! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252177
> View attachment 4252178
> View attachment 4252179
> View attachment 4252180
> View attachment 4252181
> View attachment 4252183
> View attachment 4252184
> View attachment 4252185
> View attachment 4252186
> View attachment 4252187
> View attachment 4252189
> View attachment 4252190
> View attachment 4252191
> View attachment 4252192
> View attachment 4252193
> View attachment 4252194
> View attachment 4252195
> View attachment 4252196


Hi averagejoe, sorry for the repost I'm not sure if you didnt see my post or if I am missing something in my photos? Please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## QuachN2

Hi averagejoe, I've retaken the photos of the purse in better lighting and hopefully these are clearer than the ones before. Please help me to authenticate this item! Thank you in advance!


----------



## QuachN2

QuachN2 said:


> Hi averagejoe, I've retaken the photos of the purse in better lighting and hopefully these are clearer than the ones before. Please help me to authenticate this item! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253704
> View attachment 4253705
> View attachment 4253706
> View attachment 4253707
> View attachment 4253708
> View attachment 4253710
> View attachment 4253711
> View attachment 4253712
> View attachment 4253714
> View attachment 4253715
> View attachment 4253716
> View attachment 4253717
> View attachment 4253718
> View attachment 4253720
> View attachment 4253721
> View attachment 4253722
> View attachment 4253723
> View attachment 4253724
> View attachment 4253726


And just one more photo I forgot.


----------



## ngocdao2505

Hi Can you help me check this one please 
Thank you so much

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153257551389


----------



## averagejoe

crissy_gstar said:


> I am very new to this forum so I don’t know of this will come up as a direct message or post to a thread. Anyway, I have another Dior bag needing authentication.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

QuachN2 said:


> Hi averagejoe, I've retaken the photos of the purse in better lighting and hopefully these are clearer than the ones before. Please help me to authenticate this item! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253704
> View attachment 4253705
> View attachment 4253706
> View attachment 4253707
> View attachment 4253708
> View attachment 4253710
> View attachment 4253711
> View attachment 4253712
> View attachment 4253714
> View attachment 4253715
> View attachment 4253716
> View attachment 4253717
> View attachment 4253718
> View attachment 4253720
> View attachment 4253721
> View attachment 4253722
> View attachment 4253723
> View attachment 4253724
> View attachment 4253726


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

saphry84 said:


> Continuation from above


I believe this is authentic


----------



## QuachN2

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!! I'm relieved! [emoji1] I appreciate your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## saphry84

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## Triple jjj

Hi average joe! I just purchased this bag and would like an opinion on its authenticity. Can you please assist? Much appreciated.


----------



## ngocdao2505

Hi, Can you help me check this one please. Thank you so much and have a good day ^^


----------



## GSKA13

Hi Average Joe , Would you kindly take a look on this Lady Dior, please . It is much appreciated ! 

View attachment 4254649

View attachment 4254651
View attachment 4254652

View attachment 4254654


----------



## averagejoe

Triple jjj said:


> Hi average joe! I just purchased this bag and would like an opinion on its authenticity. Can you please assist? Much appreciated.
> View attachment 4254297
> View attachment 4254301
> View attachment 4254290
> View attachment 4254291
> View attachment 4254292
> View attachment 4254293
> 
> View attachment 4254287
> View attachment 4254288


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

GSKA13 said:


> Hi Average Joe , Would you kindly take a look on this Lady Dior, please . It is much appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 4254649
> View attachment 4254650
> View attachment 4254651
> View attachment 4254652
> View attachment 4254653
> View attachment 4254654


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ngocdao2505 said:


> Hi, Can you help me check this one please. Thank you so much and have a good day ^^


I believe this is fake


----------



## Triple jjj

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thankyou so so much!


----------



## chanbacca

Hi AverageJoe! Could you help with this vintage dior?







*Item name*: dior trotter shoulder bag
*Item number*: 323445789633
*Seller ID*: hoodhaute-1974
*Direct URL link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-trott...rentrq:28217a611670aa4175fcc99efff98661|iid:1


----------



## asnegos

Hi!
Im about to purchase my first lady dior and received these pictures from the seller. Is it authentic despite the dior letters are not in order?


----------



## averagejoe

asnegos said:


> Hi!
> Im about to purchase my first lady dior and received these pictures from the seller. Is it authentic despite the dior letters are not in order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257129
> View attachment 4257130
> View attachment 4257129
> View attachment 4257130
> View attachment 4257131
> View attachment 4257132


Pictures of the logo and date code inside are required.


----------



## averagejoe

chanbacca said:


> Hi AverageJoe! Could you help with this vintage dior?
> 
> View attachment 4256167
> View attachment 4256168
> View attachment 4256169
> View attachment 4256170
> 
> 
> *Item name*: dior trotter shoulder bag
> *Item number*: 323445789633
> *Seller ID*: hoodhaute-1974
> *Direct URL link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-trotter-shoulder-bag/323445789633?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=cce53756e1364c928ac970aa6fea7f91&pid=100970&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=233005154202&itm=323445789633&_trksid=p2481888.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:af4379e1-eb61-11e8-b05c-74dbd180f270|parentrq:28217a611670aa4175fcc99efff98661|iid:1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Fashionaddict333

Hi there, please authenticate this item for me that’s currently on poshmark:

Product Name: Diorquake oblique clutch
Seller Name:lusya82 (Poshmark)
Direct Link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-DIORQUAKE-DIOR-OBLIQUE-CLUTCH-No-Box-5bdce2c1534ef9d336280fcf

Thank you!


----------



## rone

Dear authenticators,
Could you please take a look at this Dior New Lock ruffle bag.
Thank you!


----------



## fanofchloe

Item name: Christian Dior Fringe bag strap
Item number: 292806203718
Seller ID: zadrocita
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CD-Dior-...XZho074b8g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Hello,
Please could you kindly authenticate this CD fringed strap, although the auction has ended the seller does offer money back should the strap not be authentic.
Thanks so much for your services


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

rone said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Could you please take a look at this Dior New Lock ruffle bag.
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fanofchloe said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Fringe bag strap
> Item number: 292806203718
> Seller ID: zadrocita
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CD-Dior-Fringed-from-Shoulder-Strap-Neck-Strap-for-Saddle-Bags-Boxed-/292806203718?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=t9Xqn1jR2JfWb5E8kXZho074b8g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hello,
> Please could you kindly authenticate this CD fringed strap, although the auction has ended the seller does offer money back should the strap not be authentic.
> Thanks so much for your services
> View attachment 4259019
> View attachment 4259020
> View attachment 4259021
> View attachment 4259022
> View attachment 4259023
> View attachment 4259027
> View attachment 4259028
> View attachment 4259029
> View attachment 4259030


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionaddict333 said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this item for me that’s currently on poshmark:
> 
> Product Name: Diorquake oblique clutch
> Seller Name:lusya82 (Poshmark)
> Direct Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-DIORQUAKE-DIOR-OBLIQUE-CLUTCH-No-Box-5bdce2c1534ef9d336280fcf
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## rone

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## adore.123

Hi can an expert help to authenticate this lady dior in large size?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SQ23

Hello, could you please authenticate this?  I have a couple Diorissimos and the serial number on this one is very different.
Item name: Christian Medium Diorissimo Calfskin Leather Tote Bag with Pouch
Online reseller name: Poshbagboutique
Direct URL link: https://www.poshbagboutique.com/collections/all-bags/products/dior-shoulder-bag-oc475


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 352522772141
Seller ID: 1981velana
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:43261eb01670a9cb381f7da3fff02822|iid:1


----------



## audoct

Hi averagejoe
Could you authenticate this bag i just bought please. If you require more pictures please let me know. Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> Hi can an expert help to authenticate this lady dior in large size?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4260660
> View attachment 4260661
> View attachment 4260662
> View attachment 4260663
> View attachment 4260664
> View attachment 4260665
> View attachment 4260666
> View attachment 4260667
> View attachment 4260668


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

audoct said:


> Hi averagejoe
> Could you authenticate this bag i just bought please. If you require more pictures please let me know. Many thanks!
> View attachment 4261229
> View attachment 4261230
> View attachment 4261231
> View attachment 4261233
> View attachment 4261234
> View attachment 4261235
> View attachment 4261236
> View attachment 4261237


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 352522772141
> Seller ID: 1981velana
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag-Money-back-guarantee/352522772141?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=a74130ae2b414c9ca14f926ae2b12919&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=352522772141&itm=352522772141&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:1493f314-ef81-11e8-b114-74dbd180da32|parentrq:43261eb01670a9cb381f7da3fff02822|iid:1


The link doesn't work and I tried searching Ebay.com.au for the item, but couldn't find it.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this?  I have a couple Diorissimos and the serial number on this one is very different.
> Item name: Christian Medium Diorissimo Calfskin Leather Tote Bag with Pouch
> Online reseller name: Poshbagboutique
> Direct URL link: https://www.poshbagboutique.com/collections/all-bags/products/dior-shoulder-bag-oc475


This is one of those Made in France ones. I believe this is authentic


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> This is one of those Made in France ones. I believe this is authentic



Thank you so very much averagejoe!!


----------



## audoct

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 192735652974
Seller ID: justdoneitt
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Hand-Shoulder-Bag-Leather/192735652974?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=ee1cc748000d4588bc41b3350d9f1c4a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=11&sd=192735652974&itm=192735652974&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:12cf5510-f0be-11e8-b881-74dbd18096bf|parentrq:4b4390d11670a9c968def0a0fff0af8b|iid:1


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 192735652974
> Seller ID: justdoneitt
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Hand-Shoulder-Bag-Leather/192735652974?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=ee1cc748000d4588bc41b3350d9f1c4a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=11&sd=192735652974&itm=192735652974&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:12cf5510-f0be-11e8-b881-74dbd18096bf|parentrq:4b4390d11670a9c968def0a0fff0af8b|iid:1


I believe this is fake


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you Averagejoe!!


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 292825068654
Seller ID: kr-175
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...rentrq:4ef9ae7e1670aad904d42983fff61ffb|iid:1


----------



## irinadubina

Hi Averagejoe,
I'm thinking of buying this bag and I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. The inner tag looks suspicious to me. I would really appreciate if you help me with authentication


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 292825068654
> Seller ID: kr-175
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-Dior-Lady-Dior-Medium-Leather-Bag/292825068654?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=d8acaad9bfd84b5192b8f7fa7de56314&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=292825068654&itm=292825068654&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0cbaf754-f14f-11e8-b769-74dbd180291e|parentrq:4ef9ae7e1670aad904d42983fff61ffb|iid:1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

irinadubina said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I'm thinking of buying this bag and I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. The inner tag looks suspicious to me. I would really appreciate if you help me with authentication


I believe this is fake


----------



## foodiefashion

Hi, I recently bought this bag because of the great deal, and was hoping to get a second pair of eyes to authenticate, even though TRR promises it does.

Item name: Dior Leather Flap Satchel (Diorever?)
Online reseller name: TheRealReal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/christian-dior-leather-flap-satchel








Please let me know if more photos are necessary. Thank you!!


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Averagejoe!! xx


----------



## averagejoe

foodiefashion said:


> Hi, I recently bought this bag because of the great deal, and was hoping to get a second pair of eyes to authenticate, even though TRR promises it does.
> 
> Item name: Dior Leather Flap Satchel (Diorever?)
> Online reseller name: TheRealReal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/christian-dior-leather-flap-satchel
> 
> View attachment 4263194
> View attachment 4263195
> View attachment 4263196
> View attachment 4263197
> View attachment 4263198
> View attachment 4263199
> 
> Please let me know if more photos are necessary. Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## manomi

Hi averagejoe
Would you be kind enough to authenticate this dior bag for me?
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123507839042
Seller: elitefashionus
This would be my first dior *fingers crossed*.


----------



## manomi

Also this one plz:
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264055997182

This color is my first choice but the sides seem a little out of shape. I am not sure if its because its stuffed with bubble wrap or is it structure loss. I asked twice but they are not replying


----------



## Reb04

Hi All,

Would love to hear your opinions on whether this mini saddle is authentic?

Thanks so much
Rebecca x


----------



## imshoppaholic

Dear Authenticators,

I bought this baby by won an auction on eBay, but I am very new to Dior, please help me to authenticate it at your earliest convenience. Thank you in advance.

Item name: As new AUTHENTIC Dior Medium Lady Dior Bag with box dust bag authenticity card
Item number: 132859631108
Seller ID: gladanderson
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/As-new-AUT...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you again for your effort and your valuable time.


----------



## averagejoe

Reb04 said:


> View attachment 4263920
> View attachment 4263921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Would love to hear your opinions on whether this mini saddle is authentic?
> 
> Thanks so much
> Rebecca x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

imshoppaholic said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I bought this baby by won an auction on eBay, but I am very new to Dior, please help me to authenticate it at your earliest convenience. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: As new AUTHENTIC Dior Medium Lady Dior Bag with box dust bag authenticity card
> Item number: 132859631108
> Seller ID: gladanderson
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/As-new-AUTHENTIC-Dior-Medium-Lady-Dior-Bag-with-box-dust-bag-authenticity-card-/132859631108?nma=true&si=5MS1IJIMlFYfyIz8MANPs8SAA4E%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you again for your effort and your valuable time.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

manomi said:


> Hi averagejoe
> Would you be kind enough to authenticate this dior bag for me?
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123507839042
> Seller: elitefashionus
> This would be my first dior *fingers crossed*.





manomi said:


> Also this one plz:
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264055997182
> 
> This color is my first choice but the sides seem a little out of shape. I am not sure if its because its stuffed with bubble wrap or is it structure loss. I asked twice but they are not replying


I believe both are authentic


----------



## purselover817

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you! 
Item name: Dior Day bag
Online reseller name: wsft
Direr URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-D...D/USED&utm_campaign=1407396667&utm_source=gdm


----------



## eva567

Hi, I just received this dior panarea from vestiaire collective
was so surprised by how small and light it was! doesnt really feel like dior quality to me.
could you please authenticate it? thanks so much


----------



## zakeya

can you Kindly help me authenticate this?

Item name: lady Dior wallet
Online reseller name: jenie
website: mercari
Direct URL link: https://www.mercari.com/transaction/order_status/m45772169631/


----------



## manomi

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic


Thank you so so much! I bought the first one


----------



## m.kaz

Hi averagejoe, i recently got this authenticated at another place but it says that the bag is authentic but the zippers arenot. However i beleive All parts of them are authentic, it would be helpful to get a second opinion from you thank you.


----------



## m.kaz

m.kaz said:


> Hi averagejoe, i recently got this authenticated at another place but it says that the bag is authentic but the zippers arenot. However i beleive All parts of them are authentic, it would be helpful to get a second opinion from you thank you.




More picturess. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe I miss asking you about dior but today I have a lady dior and really needs your help to authenticate. Thank you so much for your time and effort.  Kind regards 

Laila


----------



## Arsenalbi

Hi everyone
I would like to authenticate this bag ..
Item name: dio(r)evolution 
Item number:?!
Seller ID: myhoneylovesme
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-D...229195?hash=item4b54fa2e4b:g:0iEAAOSw18Jbw3K9

I have got more photos form the Seller, if it would help more let me know
Thanks alot


----------



## averagejoe

Roxibabeyyy said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> Item name: Dior Day bag
> Online reseller name: wsft
> Direr URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Day-bag-EUC-authentic-5aa59a935512fd2300f62d28?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=1407396667&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzIStqdT23gIV3bjACh3G9Qz0EAQYDCABEgKmYfD_BwE&gdm_bottom=false&l_con=PREOWNED/USED&utm_campaign=1407396667&utm_source=gdm


Clear close-up photos are needed (see page 1 of this thread)


----------



## averagejoe

Arsenalbi said:


> Hi everyone
> I would like to authenticate this bag ..
> Item name: dio(r)evolution
> Item number:?!
> Seller ID: myhoneylovesme
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-D...229195?hash=item4b54fa2e4b:g:0iEAAOSw18Jbw3K9
> 
> I have got more photos form the Seller, if it would help more let me know
> Thanks alot


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe I miss asking you about dior but today I have a lady dior and really needs your help to authenticate. Thank you so much for your time and effort.  Kind regards
> 
> Laila


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Hi averagejoe, i recently got this authenticated at another place but it says that the bag is authentic but the zippers arenot. However i beleive All parts of them are authentic, it would be helpful to get a second opinion from you thank you.


I believe this is authentic. The zippers are too. This is the way they used to do them.


----------



## averagejoe

zakeya said:


> can you Kindly help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: lady Dior wallet
> Online reseller name: jenie
> website: mercari
> Direct URL link: https://www.mercari.com/transaction/order_status/m45772169631/


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

eva567 said:


> Hi, I just received this dior panarea from vestiaire collective
> was so surprised by how small and light it was! doesnt really feel like dior quality to me.
> could you please authenticate it? thanks so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The zippers are too. This is the way they used to do them.


 

THANK YOU! Do u know in which year range they used to do the zippers like that?


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> THANK YOU! Do u know in which year range they used to do the zippers like that?


I believe the ones before the year 2000 has this zipper pull.


----------



## zakeya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


( thank you so much


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe the ones before the year 2000 has this zipper pull.


Thank you !


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi pretty please if someone can authenticate this for me thank you in advance


----------



## imshoppaholic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



OMG, thank you so so much! Really appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi pretty please if someone can authenticate this for me thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266256
> View attachment 4266257
> View attachment 4266258
> View attachment 4266259
> View attachment 4266260
> View attachment 4266261
> View attachment 4266262


Missing close-up pictures of the chain links and the logo embossing.


----------



## eva567

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you! wore it today and i actually love it so happy it’s authentic


----------



## nushles

Hi everyone, my friend received these as a gift from
Hong Kong. Does anyone know what the model is, or if these look authentic?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 

Kind regards 
Laila 

Christian dior saddle bag. Vintage bag in excellent condition 
Item number 113402386921
Seller ID jalo. a
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113402386921


----------



## LittleBubbles

Dear,
Could you help me check this bag? I bought it from my friend 4 years ago.. barely wear it so most of the clear metal protectors are still on it..and the # on the back of the tag is 05-MA-1019 plz let me know if you need more pics!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> Missing close-up pictures of the chain links and the logo embossing.


Here you go! Thank you in advance !


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> Laila
> 
> Christian dior saddle bag. Vintage bag in excellent condition
> Item number 113402386921
> Seller ID jalo. a
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113402386921


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

LittleBubbles said:


> View attachment 4267181
> View attachment 4267182
> View attachment 4267183
> View attachment 4267184
> View attachment 4267185
> View attachment 4267186
> View attachment 4267187
> View attachment 4267188
> View attachment 4267180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear,
> Could you help me check this bag? I bought it from my friend 4 years ago.. barely wear it so most of the clear metal protectors are still on it..and the # on the back of the tag is 05-MA-1019 plz let me know if you need more pics!  Thank you very much!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Here you go! Thank you in advance !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you !!


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi Average Joe I kindly have another request for authenticition. Thank you in advance


----------



## Tracetrace

Hi i need help with this bag please. From what I read from previous thread, the date code says 2003 but seller has card and says it’s 2013? I am confused please help me ASAP thank you


----------



## LittleBubbles

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## averagejoe

Tracetrace said:


> Hi i need help with this bag please. From what I read from previous thread, the date code says 2003 but seller has card and says it’s 2013? I am confused please help me ASAP thank you


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Tracetrace

@averagejoe Sorry I only have these photos.. not yet deal but unsure of the code now. Thank you anyway


----------



## averagejoe

Tracetrace said:


> @averagejoe Sorry I only have these photos.. not yet deal but unsure of the code now. Thank you anyway


The code is for 2003, not 2013. I can't tell if the bag is authentic or not from just those pictures so I cannot suggest a reason why the seller has a card for 2013.


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi Average Joe I kindly have another request for authenticition. Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Tracetrace

@averagejoe Thank you so much


----------



## theclassic

Hello Average Joe! Can you kindly take a look at this Diorama WOC? Are the photos large enough for you to be able to tell? Thank you so much for your time 

Item: Christian Dior Cannage Black Grained Leather WOC

Item #: 223228269651

Seller: mila.0723

Link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Rsyl1993

Hi averagejoe!

Can I ask for help in authenticating this Dior Nylon Handbag? Got it as a gift and would like to know if it's the real deal


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much averagejoe. Have a good day.

Kind regards 
Laila


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated. 

Kind regards 

Laila 

Ebay Christian Dior shoulder bag
Item number 223236689261
Seller ID purezaparis
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223236689261


----------



## hirohirobb

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F264066485104
Hi, i just bought a bag, and this one doesn’t have a leather tag. Seller said she bought this 10 years (ish) ago from Dior store Atlanta. Could you please let me know if it’s real? Thanks.
Ebay mini satin lady dior bag
Seller id : deni.bermu
Item number : 264066485104


----------



## averagejoe

theclassic said:


> Hello Average Joe! Can you kindly take a look at this Diorama WOC? Are the photos large enough for you to be able to tell? Thank you so much for your time
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Cannage Black Grained Leather WOC
> 
> Item #: 223228269651
> 
> Seller: mila.0723
> 
> Link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Diorama-Cannage-Black-Grained-Leather-Wallet-on-Chain-WOC-Clutch/223228269651?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Rsyl1993 said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> 
> Can I ask for help in authenticating this Dior Nylon Handbag? Got it as a gift and would like to know if it's the real deal
> 
> View attachment 4268707
> View attachment 4268708
> View attachment 4268709
> View attachment 4268710
> View attachment 4268711
> View attachment 4268712
> View attachment 4268713
> View attachment 4268714
> View attachment 4268715
> View attachment 4268716


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe please help me authenticate this Saddle dior from ebay. Thank you so much for your time and effort much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Laila
> 
> Ebay Christian Dior shoulder bag
> Item number 223236689261
> Seller ID purezaparis
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223236689261


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hirohirobb said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264066485104
> Hi, i just bought a bag, and this one doesn’t have a leather tag. Seller said she bought this 10 years (ish) ago from Dior store Atlanta. Could you please let me know if it’s real? Thanks.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe really appreciate your time and effort answering to my quiries. Have a good day to you. 

Kind regards 
Laila


----------



## theclassic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


You are the best! Thank you so much - have a wonderful week!


----------



## Lilunny

Hi Averagejoe,
Can you kindly look at this Lady Dior, please?
I just won an auction on Ebay for this bag but the price tag is really questionable. Please help!! Thanks a lot for your time and effort.
Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Patent Leather Bag In Dark Blue
Item #:  264063148800
Seller I.D: scrosemarie
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...Patent-Leather-Bag-in-Dark-Blue-/264063148800


----------



## Beaqfernandes

Good morning
I saw a Lady Dior for sell and it is from 1998. In that time did the bag come with the code inside?
Thanks


----------



## Dashali

Hello! I just bought a bag! Dior diorissimo! Can you help me make sure that this is authentic or may be not! The painting on one edge seems more light and unequal. So I am confused, may be it’s ok! (First photo) I can download more pictures. Thank you


----------



## Dashali

Averagejoe! Your opinion will be the most valuable! Thank you. The seller has great reviews but she just wrote ( when mailed the bag that bought from tradesty) and I read, it is not the most reliable web store.


----------



## ctmangold

hello dior experts! please help check if this bag is authentic. I am looking to purchase my first dior bag. 
I cannot post the link of seller or the bag since the seller is selling this privately. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## saint.dead

Could someone tell me if this bag I bought is authentic please? It's suppose to be a gift for someone.


----------



## Dashali

Dior diorissimo! 
Dear experts, Hello! I just bought a bag! Can you help me make sure that this is authentic or may be not! The painting on one edge seems unequal. So I am confused, may be it’s ok! (First photo) Thank you ( I am the new to this site and posting this second time, because I realized that previous photos were not right format. Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

ctmangold said:


> hello dior experts! please help check if this bag is authentic. I am looking to purchase my first dior bag.
> I cannot post the link of seller or the bag since the seller is selling this privately.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270141
> View attachment 4270142
> View attachment 4270143
> View attachment 4270144
> View attachment 4270147
> View attachment 4270152


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Dior diorissimo!
> Dear experts, Hello! I just bought a bag! Can you help me make sure that this is authentic or may be not! The painting on one edge seems unequal. So I am confused, may be it’s ok! (First photo) Thank you ( I am the new to this site and posting this second time, because I realized that previous photos were not right format. Many thanks





Dashali said:


> Hello! I just bought a bag! Dior diorissimo! Can you help me make sure that this is authentic or may be not! The painting on one edge seems more light and unequal. So I am confused, may be it’s ok! (First photo) I can download more pictures. Thank you


I believe this is authentic

Please do not post your request here twice next time. It clutters this forum. It sends the message that you are rushing us.

Also, please do not send your request via personal message. Three posts just to get your bag authenticated is quite excessive.


----------



## averagejoe

saint.dead said:


> Could someone tell me if this bag I bought is authentic please? It's suppose to be a gift for someone.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Lilunny said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Can you kindly look at this Lady Dior, please?
> I just won an auction on Ebay for this bag but the price tag is really questionable. Please help!! Thanks a lot for your time and effort.
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Patent Leather Bag In Dark Blue
> Item #:  264063148800
> Seller I.D: scrosemarie
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...Patent-Leather-Bag-in-Dark-Blue-/264063148800


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Beaqfernandes said:


> Good morning
> I saw a Lady Dior for sell and it is from 1998. In that time did the bag come with the code inside?
> Thanks


It depends on where the bag was made. Prior to 1997, I don't recall seeing date codes for the Lady Dior bag.


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic
> 
> Please do not post your request here twice next time. It clutters this forum. It sends the message that you are rushing us.
> 
> Also, please do not send your request via personal message. Three posts just to get your bag authenticated is quite excessive.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic
> 
> Please do not post your request here twice next time. It clutters this forum. It sends the message that you are rushing us.
> 
> Also, please do not send your request via personal message. Three posts just to get your bag authenticated is quite excessive.


So sorry and many thanks for your job and time! Never again.


----------



## Lilunny

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks heaps, you just saved me a lot of headache in the future. No wonder she’s so pushy and refuse to provide further photos.


----------



## ctmangold

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



From reading the articles to check authenticity of dior bags... i believed this was authentic too. But I needed a more expert opinion. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pursegirl789

Dear AJ,

I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag that I bought it from a friend. 

Name of bag : medium lady Dior 

Thank you so much for your help and expertise.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe my husband bought this from ebay and did not ask you to authenticate this before paying now its on its way. Hope you can help me again. Thank you so much for taking time to answer to my request. 

Kind regards, 
Laila


----------



## Annala3010

Dear all,
I would like to buy a bad from a private seller on eBay. 
Is a dior bag
Lady dior 
Color : rose
Size: medium
Item number :M0550PLBL

It’s alimited edition. Please take a look on the attached photos

Many thanks in advance .


----------



## saint.dead

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! I wasn't sure because it wasn't embossed in the front.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe! Is this Vintage Saddle bag authentic? Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe! Is this Vintage Saddle bag authentic? Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Annala3010 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to buy a bad from a private seller on eBay.
> Is a dior bag
> Lady dior
> Color : rose
> Size: medium
> Item number :M0550PLBL
> 
> It’s alimited edition. Please take a look on the attached photos
> 
> Many thanks in advance .


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe my husband bought this from ebay and did not ask you to authenticate this before paying now its on its way. Hope you can help me again. Thank you so much for taking time to answer to my request.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Laila


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pursegirl789 said:


> Dear AJ,
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag that I bought it from a friend.
> 
> Name of bag : medium lady Dior
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270900
> View attachment 4270905
> View attachment 4270906
> View attachment 4270908
> View attachment 4270909
> View attachment 4270910
> View attachment 4270911
> View attachment 4270912
> View attachment 4270913


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe. Have a nice day ahead


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jakikay

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe! Is this Vintage Saddle bag authentic? Many thanks!


Thanks Average Joe!❤️


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe, can you authenticate my Dior Saddle bag,please? Many thanks!❤️


----------



## pursegirl789

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your time and expertise, average joe!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Dashali

Good evening! Would you be so kind to help me find out about this wallet!!!! Thank you very much


----------



## NgocReigna

Hi everybody,
I just found this beautiful one in Japan, this vintage dior bag with little purse inside. The problem is about its stamp. So unclear so confused. I’ll be so appreciated  if you could tell me it’s auth or fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe, can you authenticate my Dior Saddle bag,please? Many thanks!❤️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

NgocReigna said:


> Hi everybody,
> I just found this beautiful one in Japan, this vintage dior bag with little purse inside. The problem is about its stamp. So unclear so confused. I’ll be so appreciated  if you could tell me it’s auth or fake


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Good evening! Would you be so kind to help me find out about this wallet!!!! Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## vickitaa92

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Bullcalf Medium Diorissimo Tote Bag Black Rose Indien
Item number: 273598701782
Seller ID: dreamsnscents
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIA...701782?hash=item3fb3c0e0d6:g:PJ8AAOSwKu5bm1Zt

Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dashali

Good morning! Could anybody help me to make sure that this authentic one? Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Good morning! Could anybody help me to make sure that this authentic one? Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

vickitaa92 said:


> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Bullcalf Medium Diorissimo Tote Bag Black Rose Indien
> Item number: 273598701782
> Seller ID: dreamsnscents
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIA...701782?hash=item3fb3c0e0d6:g:PJ8AAOSwKu5bm1Zt
> 
> Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SashaB89

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. It was given to me by my Auntie who advised she'd had it for years and didn't use it. She was bought it but it was 2nd hand and she never questioned the authenticity. Everything looks good to me for a vintage Dior bag my but there's no serial number; from what I've read this could be due to age. I have taken pictures which I have attached and I forgot you need further information or more pictures please let me know. I appreciate any help


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi averagejoe here is another saddle from a friend who is asking for help, please would you mind to authenticate this for her. Thank you so much for sharing your skills and talent.


----------



## yohanapra

Hello! I'm trying to buy this item from ebay-kleinenanzeigen.de from a private seller, I personally asked the seller to hold the item for 2 days until i make sure that it is authentic. I therefore requested an official authenticator to take a look at the item, but i also feel safer when i have a second opinion. 

Item name:
*Christian DIOR Handtasche Gris Moyen Tweed Micro Lady Bag*
Online reseller name: moni marie
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ed-micro-lady-bag-reserv-/1008436510-156-1606 

if anybody would help me to give a second opinion within 2 days, I would be very thankful! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## yohanapra

I asked the seller personally for a closer look on the zipper and date code, and thus I got two extra pictures: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My gut feeling tells me that this is definitely authentic (do hope so, such a good price)!


----------



## MsWatson

Hi there,

A friend of mine is parting with her Diorama however she has misplaced her receipt. I just want to be uber careful before considering this bag as I hear too many horror stories. Plus I've never owned a Christian Dior handbag.
Would anybody please be able to authenticate this item?

Thank you!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Diorever
Seller ID: Etiqueta Unica
Direct URL link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/bolsa-christian-dior-diorever-preta-a389-894932
It comes with authenticity card. I never bought Dior before. Should this bag have a code on it?
Please help!


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi averagejoe here is another saddle from a friend who is asking for help, please would you mind to authenticate this for her. Thank you so much for sharing your skills and talent.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jolly Wolf said:


> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Diorever
> Seller ID: Etiqueta Unica
> Direct URL link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/bolsa-christian-dior-diorever-preta-a389-894932
> It comes with authenticity card. I never bought Dior before. Should this bag have a code on it?
> Please help!


Missing a photo of the logo and also of the date code


----------



## averagejoe

MsWatson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A friend of mine is parting with her Diorama however she has misplaced her receipt. I just want to be uber careful before considering this bag as I hear too many horror stories. Plus I've never owned a Christian Dior handbag.
> Would anybody please be able to authenticate this item?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4275840


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

yohanapra said:


> Hello! I'm trying to buy this item from ebay-kleinenanzeigen.de from a private seller, I personally asked the seller to hold the item for 2 days until i make sure that it is authentic. I therefore requested an official authenticator to take a look at the item, but i also feel safer when i have a second opinion.
> 
> Item name:
> *Christian DIOR Handtasche Gris Moyen Tweed Micro Lady Bag*
> Online reseller name: moni marie
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ed-micro-lady-bag-reserv-/1008436510-156-1606
> 
> if anybody would help me to give a second opinion within 2 days, I would be very thankful!
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SashaB89 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. It was given to me by my Auntie who advised she'd had it for years and didn't use it. She was bought it but it was 2nd hand and she never questioned the authenticity. Everything looks good to me for a vintage Dior bag my but there's no serial number; from what I've read this could be due to age. I have taken pictures which I have attached and I forgot you need further information or more pictures please let me know. I appreciate any help


Please take a clear photo of the interior tag showing the logo (it cannot be blurry), and also of the Christian Dior engraving on the back of the metal piece joining the C and D letters.


----------



## Laila Domingo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much averagejoe !!! Good night


----------



## mic9503

Hi! can you please authenticate this for me please? Thank you heaps !


----------



## yohanapra

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much! one thing that made me not sure about the authenticity was the feet. I saw similar bags with feet while this specific one does not have feet, but also the font of the made in italy on this bag is very convincing that it's real. I owned another lady dior before and it has exactly the same font. I also requested an authentication from ***************** and *finger crossed* that I will receive the result in 2 days. Otherwise I might lose this bag to other buyer..


----------



## mic9503

where do you get bags authenticated?  thanks !


yohanapra said:


> Thank you so much! one thing that made me not sure about the authenticity was the feet. I saw similar bags with feet while this specific one does not have feet, but also the font of the made in italy on this bag is very convincing that it's real. I owned another lady dior before and it has exactly the same font. I also requested an authentication from ***************** and *finger crossed* that I will receive the result in 2 days. Otherwise I might lose this bag to other buyer..


----------



## yohanapra

mic9503 said:


> where do you get bags authenticated?  thanks !



this time I'm using  a**thetic*te 1st (I somehow can't spell the full name because they changed it to ****) . I haven't authenticated anything from them before, the last authenticator I used was caroldiva and I asked her to authenticate an LV bag.


----------



## mamalicious_12

Hi,

I’ve just bought a diorama woc pouch from an eBay seller. I’m now having doubts of its authenticity. Please can you confirm. Thank u!!


----------



## averagejoe

mic9503 said:


> Hi! can you please authenticate this for me please? Thank you heaps !


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

mamalicious_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve just bought a diorama woc pouch from an eBay seller. I’m now having doubts of its authenticity. Please can you confirm. Thank u!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Zia1986

Hi Averagejoe, Please help me anthenticate this handbag.
Item : lady dior medium m0550oadu 15p
Color: lotus
Thank you


----------



## jennychanyy

Hi averagejoe, I would appreciate if you can authenticate this diorama for me.  I have just got this from a friend:





























Thanks!


----------



## Ajka

Hi Average Joe. You helped me earlier this year, you were very prompt. Please can you look at this lady Dior for me? I bought it on eBay from seller with over 5000 100% positive feedbacks. I believe it’s authentic, the only thing worries me is the inside zipper. I have 3 other lady Diors and none has the zipper like it. The seller said it was like that until early 2000. Please help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]4278564[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ajka

3 more pictures


----------



## averagejoe

Zia1986 said:


> Hi Averagejoe, Please help me anthenticate this handbag.
> Item : lady dior medium m0550oadu 15p
> Color: lotus
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> Hi Average Joe. You helped me earlier this year, you were very prompt. Please can you look at this lady Dior for me? I bought it on eBay from seller with over 5000 100% positive feedbacks. I believe it’s authentic, the only thing worries me is the inside zipper. I have 3 other lady Diors and none has the zipper like it. The seller said it was like that until early 2000. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]4278564[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278565
> View attachment 4278566
> View attachment 4278576
> View attachment 4278568
> View attachment 4278571
> View attachment 4278572
> View attachment 4278574
> View attachment 4278575


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jennychanyy said:


> Hi averagejoe, I would appreciate if you can authenticate this diorama for me.  I have just got this from a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jennychanyy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Any help authenticating this would be appreciated. Thank you!!
CHRISTIAN DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG
Seller: websrfer
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143051117613
ID: 143051117613


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

One more please... This one looks off to me, but maybe its the lightening. Thanks! 
*Christian Dior Leather Gaucho Saddle Bag
Seller: **Justaskme*
*https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Leather-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-5c088646819e90297a771d79 *


----------



## Ajka

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> One more please... This one looks off to me, but maybe its the lightening. Thanks!
> *Christian Dior Leather Gaucho Saddle Bag
> Seller: **Justaskme*
> *https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Leather-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-5c088646819e90297a771d79 *


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Any help authenticating this would be appreciated. Thank you!!
> CHRISTIAN DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG
> Seller: websrfer
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143051117613
> ID: 143051117613


I believe this is authentic


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much! Should I ask for the back of the serial tag? The other looked off to me too.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Kerrynick

Hi, please can anyone help with this bag i bought second hand from London. I would really appreciate the help. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Kerrynick said:


> Hi, please can anyone help with this bag i bought second hand from London. I would really appreciate the help. Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## Kerrynick

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi thank you for replying, can i ask why? What did you notice? Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Kerrynick said:


> Hi thank you for replying, can i ask why? What did you notice? Thank you


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake here on this forum.


----------



## ana_b

Hi Averagejoe,

I'm planning to buy a lady dior from a private seller, and I would be very happy, if you could help me to authenticate this bag, please. Thanks so much


----------



## Urbangothix

Hi there, 

Kindly help me to authenticate this :

Seller ID : vestige67
Item ID : 292869180859

Look at this on eBay


VTG CHRISTIAN DIOR SPRING / SUMMER 2001 GALLIANO SADDLE BAG DENIM COUTURE RARE


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/292869180859

VTG CHRISTIAN DIOR SPRING / SUMMER 2001 GALLIANO SADDLE BAG DENIM COUTURE RARE https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.my%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F292869180859


----------



## Livinia

Hi, 

Can someone please kindly help authenticate this Lady Dior bag? The seller told me it was purchased in July 2014.

Photos of the bag: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1av4lzmxiYmkkmBVQ_uM1Ye7nb6vzpVIU

Thank you!


----------



## bexsteroo

Hey there! Newbie here... I took the plunge and bought a second hand Lady Dior WOC... not the greatest condition but I think it’s authentic? Please help to authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meungi

If I could please get some help on authenticating this wallet - that would be great. 
I saw this wallet on The Real Real as well, and I'm wondering if this is an actual Dior style wallet. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated - thank you so much!!

Item name: Dior Black Leather Diorama Small Card Wallet
Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/christian-dior-black-leather-diorama-small-card-wallet.html


----------



## averagejoe

ana_b said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> I'm planning to buy a lady dior from a private seller, and I would be very happy, if you could help me to authenticate this bag, please. Thanks so much
> View attachment 4281876
> View attachment 4281877
> View attachment 4281878
> View attachment 4281879
> View attachment 4281880
> View attachment 4281881
> View attachment 4281882
> View attachment 4281883


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bexsteroo said:


> View attachment 4282625
> View attachment 4282626
> View attachment 4282627
> View attachment 4282628
> View attachment 4282629
> View attachment 4282631
> View attachment 4282632
> View attachment 4282635
> View attachment 4282636
> View attachment 4282637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! Newbie here... I took the plunge and bought a second hand Lady Dior WOC... not the greatest condition but I think it’s authentic? Please help to authenticate. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Meungi said:


> If I could please get some help on authenticating this wallet - that would be great.
> I saw this wallet on The Real Real as well, and I'm wondering if this is an actual Dior style wallet.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated - thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Black Leather Diorama Small Card Wallet
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/christian-dior-black-leather-diorama-small-card-wallet.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Urbangothix said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Kindly help me to authenticate this :
> 
> Seller ID : vestige67
> Item ID : 292869180859
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> VTG CHRISTIAN DIOR SPRING / SUMMER 2001 GALLIANO SADDLE BAG DENIM COUTURE RARE
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.my/ulk/itm/292869180859
> 
> VTG CHRISTIAN DIOR SPRING / SUMMER 2001 GALLIANO SADDLE BAG DENIM COUTURE RARE https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.my%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F292869180859


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Livinia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please kindly help authenticate this Lady Dior bag? The seller told me it was purchased in July 2014.
> 
> Photos of the bag: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1av4lzmxiYmkkmBVQ_uM1Ye7nb6vzpVIU
> 
> Thank you!


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## ana_b

Thanks so much for your help!   



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Livinia

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


Hi Joe, thank you for the response! Unfortunately these are all the photos the seller provided (there's no other posting details as it's from a private seller). I did try to ask for more but the seller replied that I should directly go check the bag in person at their house in GTA.

Based on the available photos (with the authentication card and receipt, showing it's Jean Blue and purchased in summer 2014), can you tell if it's fake?

Thank you!

P.S. the available photos: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1av4lzmxiYmkkmBVQ_uM1Ye7nb6vzpVIU


----------



## bexsteroo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe for your help! Awesome so so happy!


----------



## Meungi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much AverageJoe


----------



## Marly1980

hi, can someone tell me if that piece is authentic? I paid a lot for it and now im doubting


----------



## enza991

Can someone,please,can helt me to authenticate this Dior saddle bag?Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Can someone,please,can helt me to authenticate this Dior saddle bag?Thanks in advance


Other photos


----------



## ButterflyDreams

Hi guys, would you please let me know whether this is authentic?? Thank you so much and have a merry Christmas x


----------



## Abby16

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Dior. The question I have is regarding the serial number. Thanks!


----------



## missbree617

Hi everyone!
Happy Holidays!

Looking for some help authenticating this Lady Dior calfskin!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charbarker10

Hi, I bought this bag from a seller on eBay. I believe it to be vintage, possibly 2007. Please could you help me determine if it is authentic. Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Charbarker10 said:


> Hi, I bought this bag from a seller on eBay. I believe it to be vintage, possibly 2007. Please could you help me determine if it is authentic. Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Marly1980 said:


> hi, can someone tell me if that piece is authentic? I paid a lot for it and now im doubting


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

missbree617 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Looking for some help authenticating this Lady Dior calfskin!
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4284035
> 
> View attachment 4284049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284036
> 
> View attachment 4284032
> View attachment 4284034
> View attachment 4284037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284039
> 
> View attachment 4284053
> 
> View attachment 4284042
> 
> View attachment 4284043


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Abby16 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Dior. The question I have is regarding the serial number. Thanks!


I just authenticated this for someone else, unless I remember incorrectly. I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

ButterflyDreams said:


> Hi guys, would you please let me know whether this is authentic?? Thank you so much and have a merry Christmas x


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

enza991 said:


> Other photos


I believe this is authentic


----------



## enza991

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## ttsui1996

Hi can someone tell me if this item is authentic. This would be my first purchase from Dior. Thanks in advanced! 
Item name: Dior Wallet
Item number: 222975610722
Seller ID: gyq930208
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/dior-wallet/222975610722?autorefresh=true


----------



## ttsui1996

Hi also looking to authenticate this dior wallet from poshmark. Not sure how to properly post for poshmark in this channel. Any help is appreciated. thanks!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Lady-Dior-mini-wallet-in-Pink-5aad1fdd8af1c5412d1e215b


----------



## chistmas07

Dear averagejoe,
Would you please authenticate this lady Dior bag for me?  Thank you so much 

Name:  Medium lady Dior bag
Item number: 123546671389
Seller id: immauivball
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123546671389


----------



## love86

Hi. Please help me authenticate this lady dior. I got it as a gift a while back and just want to double check if its authentic. Thank u ! 
Item: lady dior medium
Seller: n/a
Item#: n/a 
Link: n/a


----------



## love86

More pics!! Thank u again!


----------



## DiyosaJ

Can you authenticate my Dior? I bought this a year ago from an online seller in pristine condition and used it just once.

I am planning on reselling it but I want to be certain of its authenticity and how much price I could command. I hope the photos are detailed enough for you to render judgment. If not, then I will need to use my sister's iphone to take clearer photos. Thank you.


----------



## adore.123

Hi can an expert help to authenticate this vintage saddle Pochette? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this lady dior. I got it as a gift a while back and just want to double check if its authentic. Thank u !
> Item: lady dior medium
> Seller: n/a
> Item#: n/a
> Link: n/a


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

adore.123 said:


> Hi can an expert help to authenticate this vintage saddle Pochette?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4286688
> View attachment 4286690
> View attachment 4286692
> View attachment 4286693
> View attachment 4286695
> View attachment 4286696


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

DiyosaJ said:


> Can you authenticate my Dior? I bought this a year ago from an online seller in pristine condition and used it just once.
> 
> I am planning on reselling it but I want to be certain of its authenticity and how much price I could command. I hope the photos are detailed enough for you to render judgment. If not, then I will need to use my sister's iphone to take clearer photos. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285650
> View attachment 4285649
> View attachment 4285648
> View attachment 4285647
> View attachment 4285646
> View attachment 4285644
> View attachment 4285643


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> Would you please authenticate this lady Dior bag for me?  Thank you so much
> 
> Name:  Medium lady Dior bag
> Item number: 123546671389
> Seller id: immauivball
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123546671389


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ttsui1996 said:


> Hi also looking to authenticate this dior wallet from poshmark. Not sure how to properly post for poshmark in this channel. Any help is appreciated. thanks!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Lady-Dior-mini-wallet-in-Pink-5aad1fdd8af1c5412d1e215b


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ttsui1996 said:


> Hi can someone tell me if this item is authentic. This would be my first purchase from Dior. Thanks in advanced!
> Item name: Dior Wallet
> Item number: 222975610722
> Seller ID: gyq930208
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/dior-wallet/222975610722?autorefresh=true


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## love86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank u averagejoe for taking time to review the bag. I am really surprise that this is fake! Sure feels just like my other LDs. Well made. Is there anyway its my picture taking skills that has affected the verdict? It has happened before. No disrespect. Its jusy that I have horrible picture taking skills & bc this has been authenticated by another service to be authentic just now. But i trust your opinion more based on past experience with couple of paid services and u having different opinion and u being right. Anyways thank u again for your help. Its always very appreciated.


----------



## averagejoe

love86 said:


> Thank u averagejoe for taking time to review the bag. I am really surprise that this is fake! Sure feels just like my other LDs. Well made. Is there anyway its my picture taking skills that has affected the verdict? It has happened before. No disrespect. Its jusy that I have horrible picture taking skills & bc this has been authenticated by another service to be authentic just now. But i trust your opinion more based on past experience with couple of paid services and u having different opinion and u being right. Anyways thank u again for your help. Its always very appreciated.


Not in this case. I believe it is fake with certainty. It's not just the angle of the photos.


----------



## chisya234

Hii,, please help me authenticate this vintage Gaucho Saddle?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

chisya234 said:


> Hii,, please help me authenticate this vintage Gaucho Saddle?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I believe this is fake


----------



## JennNovo76

Hello all!

This is my first time on here, so please forgive if I'm not doing it correctly. I read the instructions, but am probably making a mistake somewhere. 

I am extremely excited to find this forum. Up until now, I have had good luck on my own identifying authentic Dior merchandise, but I recently found a listing for a bag I am OB-sessed with, and I have never seen one similar. Which of course makes me question; if it's too good to be true, it probably is!

Would you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? I would greatly appreciate it! Below is the information from the listing:

*Dior - **Limited Edition Pink Faux Fur Leather Wristlet
Seller: Get It Sold NY
https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-limited-edition-pink-faux-fur-leather-wristlet/23918419/
*


----------



## averagejoe

JennNovo76 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first time on here, so please forgive if I'm not doing it correctly. I read the instructions, but am probably making a mistake somewhere.
> 
> I am extremely excited to find this forum. Up until now, I have had good luck on my own identifying authentic Dior merchandise, but I recently found a listing for a bag I am OB-sessed with, and I have never seen one similar. Which of course makes me question; if it's too good to be true, it probably is!
> 
> Would you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? I would greatly appreciate it! Below is the information from the listing:
> 
> *Dior - **Limited Edition Pink Faux Fur Leather Wristlet
> Seller: Get It Sold NY
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-limited-edition-pink-faux-fur-leather-wristlet/23918419/*


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe, can you confirm
if this Saddle bag is authenthic? Thank you!


----------



## PorryNaw

Hi All,
This is first time on here if I do something incorrectly, please advice 
This bag I bought from Japan but I’ve just seen that there is no serial number. Well, could you plase help me and advice is it authentic or fake one? Thank you in advance for your guys support


----------



## NML

Hi, please authenticate this My Lady Dior for me pretty please  
TIA


----------



## zephyrgh

Hello,

I bought this on a whim, just wanted to check if it is in fact authentic


----------



## TinaTurunen

I have been told that this bag is original Christian Dior. The only thing that says it can be a CD bag is the hardware on the outside. The bag is probably old. From around 1960-1970 I think. As the zipper is made of plastic. Think the bag is original? Thanks in advance.

Sincerly
Tina


----------



## averagejoe

PorryNaw said:


> Hi All,
> This is first time on here if I do something incorrectly, please advice
> This bag I bought from Japan but I’ve just seen that there is no serial number. Well, could you plase help me and advice is it authentic or fake one? Thank you in advance for your guys support


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

TinaTurunen said:


> I have been told that this bag is original Christian Dior. The only thing that says it can be a CD bag is the hardware on the outside. The bag is probably old. From around 1960-1970 I think. As the zipper is made of plastic. Think the bag is original? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sincerly
> Tina


Sorry I don't know about this one


----------



## averagejoe

zephyrgh said:


> View attachment 4291180
> View attachment 4291179
> View attachment 4291174
> View attachment 4291175
> View attachment 4291176
> View attachment 4291177
> View attachment 4291178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I bought this on a whim, just wanted to check if it is in fact authentic


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

NML said:


> Hi, please authenticate this My Lady Dior for me pretty please
> TIA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe, can you confirm
> if this Saddle bag is authenthic? Thank you!


Pictures are too blurry


----------



## PorryNaw

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe, here are some better pictures of the Saddle bag :


----------



## Lolaafalana

Hello! I am new to this forum so hopefully this is enough info. Could someone please help me authenticate this Dior shoulder bag. I don’t have a link from the seller as I found it locally. It seems to be in really good condition and feels quite sturdy. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe, here are some better pictures of the Saddle bag :


Can you please post pictures of the front of the interior tag, and the logo engraving on the metal piece that joins the C and D hardware at the base of the strap?


----------



## averagejoe

Lolaafalana said:


> View attachment 4291691
> View attachment 4291694
> View attachment 4291695
> View attachment 4291696
> View attachment 4291697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I am new to this forum so hopefully this is enough info. Could someone please help me authenticate this Dior shoulder bag. I don’t have a link from the seller as I found it locally. It seems to be in really good condition and feels quite sturdy. Any help is appreciated!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lolaafalana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi averagejoe!
I am preparing to buy mini Lady dior and I have found 2 of them on ebay.
Would you please tell are these real and which one do you think it is better to buy.

item name: Dior Lady Bag Mini Patent Black
seller:ohmyshau (2 )
item number:16-BO-1100
link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Lad...h=item1a6d33b89f:g:a98AAOSwzd9cJ2Oa:rk:4:pf:0


item name: Christian Dior mini Lady Dior black lambskin handbag amazing condition RRP £2400
seller:tiffysgoto (119





)
item number:15-BO-0116
item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12357125...123571256350.N101.S1.R1.TR20&autorefresh=true


----------



## Lolaafalana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


One last question, could you estimate years it might be from? I have tried to look for similar and am curious how old it is.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe, additional pictures


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> I am preparing to buy mini Lady dior and I have found 2 of them on ebay.
> Would you please tell are these real and which one do you think it is better to buy.
> 
> item name: Dior Lady Bag Mini Patent Black
> seller:ohmyshau (2 )
> item number:16-BO-1100
> link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Lad...h=item1a6d33b89f:g:a98AAOSwzd9cJ2Oa:rk:4:pf:0
> 
> 
> item name: Christian Dior mini Lady Dior black lambskin handbag amazing condition RRP £2400
> seller:tiffysgoto (119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> item number:15-BO-0116
> item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123571256350?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I123571256350.N101.S1.R1.TR20&autorefresh=true


I believe the first one is fake.

I believe the second one is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe, additional pictures


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lolaafalana said:


> One last question, could you estimate years it might be from? I have tried to look for similar and am curious how old it is.


Not sure of the age of this bag, sorry.


----------



## varsiva

Item name: Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
Item number:113492364811
Seller ID: luxorden
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-D...=item1a6cac0e0b:g:aVIAAOSwfvtcEA~g:rk:13:pf:0

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe the first one is fake.
> 
> I believe the second one is authentic.


Thank you! I just retract my bid!!! The seller is saying it is real! And I missed the second one. I thought the Handles falling are not a good sign


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

Happy new year and thank you once again


----------



## averagejoe

varsiva said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Black Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
> Item number:113492364811
> Seller ID: luxorden
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-D...=item1a6cac0e0b:g:aVIAAOSwfvtcEA~g:rk:13:pf:0
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## fairurban

Hi guys, can someone please help authenticate this Diorissimo bag please? The price seems too good to be true. Seller has great feedback but what concerns me is all her designer items are at very low prices. 
Thank you for your help, appreciate it very much!

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Large DIORISSIMO Leather Tote Handbag $5100
Item Number: 283279022310
Seller ID: 7tony7tiger7
Item Link: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTI...h=item41f4bed8e6:g:mwgAAOSwHjtb~L4R:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## ning_nn1

Hi averagejoe,

I just purchased this Large Lady Dior (2010 collection) from the owner. Could you please authenticate the bag? Thank you very much and Happy New Year 2019!


----------



## averagejoe

ning_nn1 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I just purchased this Large Lady Dior (2010 collection) from the owner. Could you please authenticate the bag? Thank you very much and Happy New Year 2019!
> View attachment 4293415
> View attachment 4293416
> View attachment 4293417
> View attachment 4293418
> View attachment 4293419
> View attachment 4293420
> View attachment 4293421
> View attachment 4293422
> View attachment 4293423
> View attachment 4293424


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fairurban said:


> Hi guys, can someone please help authenticate this Diorissimo bag please? The price seems too good to be true. Seller has great feedback but what concerns me is all her designer items are at very low prices.
> Thank you for your help, appreciate it very much!
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Large DIORISSIMO Leather Tote Handbag $5100
> Item Number: 283279022310
> Seller ID: 7tony7tiger7
> Item Link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTI...h=item41f4bed8e6:g:mwgAAOSwHjtb~L4R:rk:3:pf:0


The seller's pictures look very weird, with some being very big, some being small, and then some taken from the internet. I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. As long as you get the exact same bag in the pictures, you should be fine.


----------



## Pradawattana

Happy New Year everyone  
Could you please kindly help me authenticate this vintage Dior. 

Item: Dior quilted cannage clutch
Seller: Private sell 

Observation: 
- not sure if inside lining is real leather when compared with detached strap (see on red circle) 
- stitching doesn’t seem to be as smooth as other part (see on red circle) 

Other than that I believe it’s look ok. 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Pradawattana said:


> Happy New Year everyone
> Could you please kindly help me authenticate this vintage Dior.
> 
> Item: Dior quilted cannage clutch
> Seller: Private sell
> 
> Observation:
> - not sure if inside lining is real leather when compared with detached strap (see on red circle)
> - stitching doesn’t seem to be as smooth as other part (see on red circle)
> 
> Other than that I believe it’s look ok.
> Thank you so much!!!


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## Pradawattana

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry.



Hi Averagejoe, thanks so much. Just curious if The zip and tag (made in Italy) are ok without serial number for a vintage bag right?


----------



## averagejoe

Pradawattana said:


> Hi Averagejoe, thanks so much. Just curious if The zip and tag (made in Italy) are ok without serial number for a vintage bag right?


Yes it is, but this doesn't mean that this bag is authentic/fake.


----------



## itsbella

Hi Averagejoe,

Happy new year! Please help authenticate this Dior that I recently got. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

itsbella said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Happy new year! Please help authenticate this Dior that I recently got. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4296312
> View attachment 4296313
> View attachment 4296314
> View attachment 4296315
> View attachment 4296316
> View attachment 4296317


I believe this is fake


----------



## Loveliz bag

Hey guys is my vintage lady Dior is Authentic because there is no serial number
Thank u ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Loveliz bag said:


> Hey guys is my vintage lady Dior is Authentic because there is no serial number
> Thank u ❤️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Loveliz bag

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank u my love 
but what’s really bugs me is why the  stitching on the bag is not on the same straight line my dear is that normal on an old vintage bag


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Loveliz bag said:


> thank u my love
> but what’s really bugs me is why the  stitching on the bag is not on the same straight line my dear is that normal on an old vintage bag


You'll notice towards the top of the bag that the horizontal Cannage pattern lines up, but the farther down it goes, the more it looks uneven. The reason is because the sides are angled outwards, which changes how the Cannage pattern aligns. They aligned the top the most in this case. Imagine if the front panel was more and more slanted, to become almost horizontal. There is no way that the Cannage can even line up in that case with the side. 

The newer Lady Dior bags have resolved this problem.


----------



## Loveliz bag

averagejoe said:


> You'll notice towards the top of the bag that the horizontal Cannage pattern lines up, but the farther down it goes, the more it looks uneven. The reason is because the sides are angled outwards, which changes how the Cannage pattern aligns. They aligned the top the most in this case. Imagine if the front panel was more and more slanted, to become almost horizontal. There is no way that the Cannage can even line up in that case with the side.
> 
> The newer Lady Dior bags have resolved this problem.


Omg I love u 
 thank u again my dear ❤️ I have this bag for 10 years now and I can’t sleep at night thinking about it


----------



## Pradawattana

averagejoe said:


> Yes it is, but this doesn't mean that this bag is authentic/fake.



Hi again Averagejoe, I’m sorry to bother you again but I still couldn’t get over this bag, I saw the post of lady Dior vintage you recently replied about cannage stitching, I wonder if mine is similar case that the stitching doesn’t line up or stitched seamlessly. The reason I ask again because it tie up with refund issue. Thanks again.


----------



## Janskie

Hi Dior lovers & AJ, it's been awhile since I've posted but I was actually on the hunt for adding some fun new Lady Diors to my collection but I'm not as adept in authenticating myself newer models.

I was hoping if you could please authenticate this for me.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium in Black Patent with Silver Hardware
Item number: 11352570430
Seller ID: luxorder
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113525704309?ul_noapp=true


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all, would be great if you could please help me with authenticating this bag. Many thanks in advance!

Item name: *Christian Dior Issimo Diorissimo Calfskin Black Large Bag Pink Interior*
Item number: 254000386646
Seller ID: gtsjyq 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...h=item3b239a5256:g:ufYAAOSwzCtb8x40:rk:9:pf:0


----------



## mn_sue

Dear Authenticators,

Kindly help me authenticate this Diorissimo bag. 

Item: Black Diorissimo 
Item number: 08-MA-0193
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Pebbled-Leather-Medium-bag-5a945a6584b5cec9138b0f53

Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Pradawattana said:


> Hi again Averagejoe, I’m sorry to bother you again but I still couldn’t get over this bag, I saw the post of lady Dior vintage you recently replied about cannage stitching, I wonder if mine is similar case that the stitching doesn’t line up or stitched seamlessly. The reason I ask again because it tie up with refund issue. Thanks again.


We cannot authenticate without pictures. Please post pictures as per the requirements outlined in page 1 of this thread.


----------



## averagejoe

mn_sue said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Item: Black Diorissimo
> Item number: 08-MA-0193
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Pebbled-Leather-Medium-bag-5a945a6584b5cec9138b0f53
> 
> Thank you in advance


I'm not sure about this one. Most details look fine but something is throwing me off.


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi all, would be great if you could please help me with authenticating this bag. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: *Christian Dior Issimo Diorissimo Calfskin Black Large Bag Pink Interior*
> Item number: 254000386646
> Seller ID: gtsjyq
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...h=item3b239a5256:g:ufYAAOSwzCtb8x40:rk:9:pf:0


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hi Dior lovers & AJ, it's been awhile since I've posted but I was actually on the hunt for adding some fun new Lady Diors to my collection but I'm not as adept in authenticating myself newer models.
> 
> I was hoping if you could please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium in Black Patent with Silver Hardware
> Item number: 11352570430
> Seller ID: luxorder
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113525704309?ul_noapp=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## BCDandMothers

Hello, please forgive me if this is posted incorrectly. I am looking for an expert opinion on the authenticity of this estate bag. The leather is in very nice condition. It is soft, as it should be. The hardware is very tarnished. It looks exactly like Cannage drawstring bags I see online. The question I have is regarding the label. It is only stitched along the top, which my understanding is that was used on early bags (90s). And the number on the back is difficult to read. It is embossed, but any ink color is gone. There is still faint ink in the letter impressions on the side with the name. From the look of the hardware, my guess is someone tried to clean the bag and got too aggressive with either water or detergent. It would explain the lack of ink on the label as well. The black signature lining is in very good condition. I have contacted two bag rehab businesses about replacing/restoring the hardware. I would like to verify it’s authenticity before having that done.


----------



## averagejoe

BCDandMothers said:


> Hello, please forgive me if this is posted incorrectly. I am looking for an expert opinion on the authenticity of this estate bag. The leather is in very nice condition. It is soft, as it should be. The hardware is very tarnished. It looks exactly like Cannage drawstring bags I see online. The question I have is regarding the label. It is only stitched along the top, which my understanding is that was used on early bags (90s). And the number on the back is difficult to read. It is embossed, but any ink color is gone. There is still faint ink in the letter impressions on the side with the name. From the look of the hardware, my guess is someone tried to clean the bag and got too aggressive with either water or detergent. It would explain the lack of ink on the label as well. The black signature lining is in very good condition. I have contacted two bag rehab businesses about replacing/restoring the hardware. I would like to verify it’s authenticity before having that done.


I believe this is fake


----------



## xxbeckylouise

Hi ive had this bag for a few years i was just wondering if you could let me know if it’s authentic as when I brought it i was told it was


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi , can you please authenticate? 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...-w-Removable-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-/323627177842

I received the bag but the receipt that was included says shoes. So now I’m very skeptical about its authenticity. Please let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## averagejoe

xxbeckylouise said:


> Hi ive had this bag for a few years i was just wondering if you could let me know if it’s authentic as when I brought it i was told it was


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements. And please do not send me a PM with your request in the future. All authentication requests for Dior go in this thread.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi , can you please authenticate?
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...-w-Removable-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-/323627177842
> 
> I received the bag but the receipt that was included says shoes. So now I’m very skeptical about its authenticity. Please let me know if you need more photos.


I believe this is fake


----------



## PursePrincess24

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


 Thank you! Just as I suspected. So many red flags I should’ve know.  Thanks again


----------



## BCDandMothers

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for your help. Is it the tag that you question? Or something else about the bag? I truly hate counterfeit items! I just took a chance on this because the leather was so nice. I prefer vintage bags, and have been fortunate so far in finding authentic ones. I destroy counterfeit bags.


----------



## averagejoe

BCDandMothers said:


> Thank you for your help. Is it the tag that you question? Or something else about the bag? I truly hate counterfeit items! I just took a chance on this because the leather was so nice. I prefer vintage bags, and have been fortunate so far in finding authentic ones. I destroy counterfeit bags.


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

hi could someone authenticate this please, i strongly suspect its a fake. 
thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Mulberrymad1812 said:


> hi could someone authenticate this please, i strongly suspect its a fake.
> thanks in advance
> View attachment 4299497
> View attachment 4299498
> View attachment 4299499


I believe this is fake


----------



## xxbeckylouise

Hi, could you please check ththe authentication on this dior


----------



## xxbeckylouise

Part 2


----------



## kmatt33

Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black with Silver Hardware
Online reseller name: Luxedujour via instagram
Direct URL link: No link as I have already got  the bag so these are my pictures of the actual bag.


----------



## mn_sue

Good day Authenticators,

Kindly authenticate this item.
Item name: Christian Dior Medium Diorissimo
Item number: 173720760231
Seller ID: ang3llove007
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...:dD8AAOSwdgxcLZUv:rk:11:pf:0&autorefresh=true

Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

xxbeckylouise said:


> Hi, could you please check ththe authentication on this dior


I believe this is authentic. We normally cannot authenticate without photos of the interior tag (front and back). Please provide those in the future as they're not always this easy to authenticate.


----------



## averagejoe

kmatt33 said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Black with Silver Hardware
> Online reseller name: Luxedujour via instagram
> Direct URL link: No link as I have already got  the bag so these are my pictures of the actual bag.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mn_sue said:


> Good day Authenticators,
> 
> Kindly authenticate this item.
> Item name: Christian Dior Medium Diorissimo
> Item number: 173720760231
> Seller ID: ang3llove007
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...:dD8AAOSwdgxcLZUv:rk:11:pf:0&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kmatt33

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much I was afraid it was a fake as I’ve never seen one with the monogram interior.


----------



## luk4s

Hi guys, can soemone try to verify if the following handbag is authentic?

Item name: Lady Dior Suede Vintage
Item number: 233081902803
Seller ID: khan11223344
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-k...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Best regards


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## merimarr

Hi guys

Can help me to authenticate this Lady Dior Mini
*16-BO-1100* with A under
 Many thanks,


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi, please let me know if this is legit. 

Seller: 5startaste 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e&pageci=6a4a9b30-5cd1-4752-9216-eca2ba63a6c6

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

merimarr said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can help me to authenticate this Lady Dior Mini
> *16-BO-1100* with A under
> Many thanks,


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi, please let me know if this is legit.
> 
> Seller: 5startaste
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2018-Christian-Dior-DIORAMA-Bag-in-BLACK-Grained-Calfskin-w-Silver-HW/153332261690?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F153332261690&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=38e549971680aa6488f1b554fff38b58&ul_noapp=true&pageci=6a4a9b30-5cd1-4752-9216-eca2ba63a6c6
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luk4s said:


> Hi guys, can soemone try to verify if the following handbag is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Suede Vintage
> Item number: 233081902803
> Seller ID: khan11223344
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-kleine-Christian-Dior-Tasche-nude-beige-Wildleder-schoene-Tasche-/233081902803?autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=lcQKQU8Di9jTC%2BNF2RW6dhQsIk8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Best regards


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## l z 2275

Hello, I purchased this vintage Dior saddle bag from Fashionphile. I'm thinking of keeping it. The quality looks all great except the stitch of the label "Christian Dior Paris" is crooked and the "Made in Italy" embossed letters are so close to the top stitch, which is strange. Is that normal?

Item name: 
CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Embroidered Romantic Flowers Saddle Bag Brown
Online reseller name:
Fashionphile
Direct URL link:
https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...ered-romantic-flowers-saddle-bag-brown-310252


----------



## ghecute

Great day! Pls help me authenticate this dior. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghecute

And also this. Thank you so much.❤️


----------



## averagejoe

l z 2275 said:


> Hello, I purchased this vintage Dior saddle bag from Fashionphile. I'm thinking of keeping it. The quality looks all great except the stitch of the label "Christian Dior Paris" is crooked and the "Made in Italy" embossed letters are so close to the top stitch, which is strange. Is that normal?
> 
> Item name:
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Embroidered Romantic Flowers Saddle Bag Brown
> Online reseller name:
> Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...ered-romantic-flowers-saddle-bag-brown-310252


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> Great day! Pls help me authenticate this dior. Thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> And also this. Thank you so much.❤️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ghecute

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time. It means a lot to me.


----------



## 4u2nv100

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this bag. Sorry I am new to this forum not sure how to start a thread. The bag looks legitimate except the lining which is the door monogram print. Is this from an older version of the bag or is this bag a fake please help thanks


----------



## averagejoe

4u2nv100 said:


> Hi can anyone help me authenticate this bag. Sorry I am new to this forum not sure how to start a thread. The bag looks legitimate except the lining which is the door monogram print. Is this from an older version of the bag or is this bag a fake please help thanks


Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request. It is not necessary to post your request here and also as a new thread on the main forum. 

Please read page 1 of this thread for photo requirements. None of us can authenticate from just this picture alone.


----------



## Tracetrace

Hi please help me authenticate this bag! TIA pls: let me know if you any other photos thank you!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Tracetrace said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bag! TIA pls: let me know if you any other photos thank you!!


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Tracetrace

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


 
Sorry.. here are more pics


----------



## Tracetrace

Tracetrace said:


> Sorry.. here are more pics





Tracetrace said:


> Sorry.. here are more pics


----------



## seriayu

Hi, recently bought Lady Dior as in the attached pictures. I have checked thoroughly on the bag and believe this bag is authentic however forgot to check on leather charm D. The leather have been printed with Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy as in last picture. A few reviews mentioned that the authentic shld have written Christian Dior only. Appreciate your advice. Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

@Tracetrace I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

seriayu said:


> Hi, recently bought Lady Dior as in the attached pictures. I have checked thoroughly on the bag and believe this bag is authentic however forgot to check on leather charm D. The leather have been printed with Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy as in last picture. A few reviews mentioned that the authentic shld have written Christian Dior only. Appreciate your advice. Thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## seriayu

Thank you. May I know why the leather was printed with made in Italy. Was it because of old version of Lady Dior handbag? Thanks for advising


----------



## averagejoe

seriayu said:


> Thank you. May I know why the leather was printed with made in Italy. Was it because of old version of Lady Dior handbag? Thanks for advising


It's an older version. Beware of using tips provided by inexperienced customers to authenticate bags, because every "iconic" bag that has been around for this many years has seen several modifications over the years.


----------



## l z 2275

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## jayviebp

Hello Averagejoe! I need your help kindly authenticate this Dior Sling Bag. Thanks a lot


----------



## Nadin22

Hello, can you please authenticate this dress? Thank you!

Item name: *Christian Dior Tull Full Length Dress*

Item number: 401679231105

Seller ID: acting-11
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...231105?hash=item5d85f2a881:g:WWcAAOSw~flcL4jI


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hello Averagejoe! I need your help kindly authenticate this Dior Sling Bag. Thanks a lot
> View attachment 4306306
> 
> View attachment 4306308
> 
> View attachment 4306309
> 
> View attachment 4306310
> 
> View attachment 4306311
> 
> View attachment 4306312
> 
> View attachment 4306313
> 
> View attachment 4306314
> 
> View attachment 4306315
> 
> View attachment 4306316


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Nadin22 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this dress? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: *Christian Dior Tull Full Length Dress*
> 
> Item number: 401679231105
> 
> Seller ID: acting-11
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...231105?hash=item5d85f2a881:g:WWcAAOSw~flcL4jI


Not sure about this one, sorry!


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Averagejoe!


----------



## mn_sue

Hello Authenticators, 

Item name: Diorissimo mini 

Online reseller name: luxedujour via Instagram 

No direct link. These are the pictures I screen shot from the reseller’s IG. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## prisla

Hello lovely people and averagejoe,

please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. I recently purchased it at a too good to be true price but I still have time to cancel if need be.

Item name: LADY DIOR PATENT LEATHER HANDBAG
Online reseller name: Ane from Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-6163753.shtml

the bag does not come with authenticity card, dust bag nor the strap or any receipt. Apparently it is brand new. 

I didn't realise that vestiaire collective sold fake lady dior until I read through this forum. I mean, people have perfected fake bags so I don't blame them if they miss the fake bags thinking it's authentic. But if you could please averagejoe let me know if you think this is authentic or not, I'd so very much appreciate it!

Thank you 

Kind regards,

prisla


----------



## mn_sue

Dear values Authenticators,

I found another one Diorissimo small from a seller on Tradesy. 

No direct link. 

Below is the photos screen shot from the seller’s page. Hope it’s enough to get the bag authenticated.

Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

prisla said:


> Hello lovely people and averagejoe,
> 
> please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. I recently purchased it at a too good to be true price but I still have time to cancel if need be.
> 
> Item name: LADY DIOR PATENT LEATHER HANDBAG
> Online reseller name: Ane from Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-6163753.shtml
> 
> the bag does not come with authenticity card, dust bag nor the strap or any receipt. Apparently it is brand new.
> 
> I didn't realise that vestiaire collective sold fake lady dior until I read through this forum. I mean, people have perfected fake bags so I don't blame them if they miss the fake bags thinking it's authentic. But if you could please averagejoe let me know if you think this is authentic or not, I'd so very much appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> prisla
> 
> View attachment 4306858
> View attachment 4306859
> View attachment 4306860
> View attachment 4306861
> View attachment 4306862
> View attachment 4306863
> View attachment 4306864
> View attachment 4306865
> View attachment 4306866


Can you please take a clear photo of the front of the interior tag? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

mn_sue said:


> Dear values Authenticators,
> 
> I found another one Diorissimo small from a seller on Tradesy.
> 
> No direct link.
> 
> Below is the photos screen shot from the seller’s page. Hope it’s enough to get the bag authenticated.
> 
> Again, thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307167
> View attachment 4307168
> View attachment 4307169
> View attachment 4307170
> View attachment 4307171
> View attachment 4307172
> View attachment 4307173


A photo of the date code inside and the logo embossing on the detachable leather pouch is needed.


----------



## prisla

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a clear photo of the front of the interior tag? Thanks


I do not have the bag yet I've only made the purchase yesterday. Not too sure whether I should cancel it because the hot stamp isn't very clear and handle seems pretty thick to me. I have already asked the seller but she has not been responding. Do you think I should just cancel?


----------



## averagejoe

prisla said:


> I do not have the bag yet I've only made the purchase yesterday. Not too sure whether I should cancel it because the hot stamp isn't very clear and handle seems pretty thick to me. I have already asked the seller but she has not been responding. Do you think I should just cancel?


There is nothing wrong with the handle. The hot stamp on the back of the leather circle behind the charms isn't defined enough OR the photo is too blurry. I don't see any red flags yet but I don't know if it is authentic, and it doesn't help that the seller is not responding. Maybe the lack of response is a good sign to cancel in case you have to deal with any problems later on and get no response.


----------



## prisla

averagejoe said:


> There is nothing wrong with the handle. The hot stamp on the back of the leather circle behind the charms isn't defined enough OR the photo is too blurry. I don't see any red flags yet but I don't know if it is authentic, and it doesn't help that the seller is not responding. Maybe the lack of response is a good sign to cancel in case you have to deal with any problems later on and get no response.


Thank you!!! Will update you if seller sends me more pics today, if she doesnt by end of today I will definitely cancel. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## mn_sue

averagejoe said:


> A photo of the date code inside and the logo embossing on the detachable leather pouch is needed.



Thank you again for your time. Will post the photos once I have the item in my hand.

Again. Thank you!


----------



## nanads

Hello Authenticators, I found this lady dior through a local preloved seller. She has an instagram @.jillsbagsbunny

Would be delighted if someone could help me authenticate this lady dior.


----------



## nanads

nanads said:


> Hello Authenticators, I found this lady dior through a local preloved seller. She has an instagram @.jillsbagsbunny
> 
> Would be delighted if someone could help me authenticate this lady dior.
> 
> View attachment 4311310
> View attachment 4311311
> View attachment 4311312
> View attachment 4311313
> View attachment 4311314
> View attachment 4311321
> View attachment 4311323
> 
> View attachment 4311324
> View attachment 4311325
> View attachment 4311326



the rest of the photos...

thank you in advanced


----------



## averagejoe

nanads said:


> the rest of the photos...
> 
> thank you in advanced
> 
> View attachment 4311354
> View attachment 4311356
> View attachment 4311357
> View attachment 4311358
> View attachment 4311359
> View attachment 4311360
> View attachment 4311361
> View attachment 4311362


Missing pictures of all logo embossings inside and outside


----------



## dianaholdsie

Hi Averagejoe!
I am interested in the dior saddle bag and I found one on an app called depop! The price worries me and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it!!
I have attached all pictures sent to me by the seller  

Thank you so much for the help! xxx


----------



## averagejoe

dianaholdsie said:


> Hi Averagejoe!
> I am interested in the dior saddle bag and I found one on an app called depop! The price worries me and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it!!
> I have attached all pictures sent to me by the seller
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! xxx
> View attachment 4313991
> View attachment 4313992
> View attachment 4313993
> View attachment 4313994
> View attachment 4313996
> View attachment 4313997
> View attachment 4313998
> View attachment 4313999
> View attachment 4314001


I believe this is fake


----------



## dianaholdsie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for the help! Is it possible to ask why/how as i can’t seem to find any examples online on the dior saddle bags! I have requested more close up photos and details which I will update here once i’ve received them if thats okay x


----------



## averagejoe

dianaholdsie said:


> Thank you for the help! Is it possible to ask why/how as i can’t seem to find any examples online on the dior saddle bags! I have requested more close up photos and details which I will update here once i’ve received them if thats okay x


Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here on this forum. 

You do not need to share more photos. I believe this bag is fake and more pictures will not change that.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## dianaholdsie

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here on this forum.
> 
> You do not need to share more photos. I believe this bag is fake and more pictures will not change that.



I understand! Thank you once again x


----------



## lillyng

Hi average,

Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior bag. I already bought it and its on the way now. But i would like to ask what you guys think its authentic or not.

Item: Dior Lady Bag Mini Patent Black
Item number: 113501255839
Seller ID: ohmyshau
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Lady-Bag-Mini-Patent-Black-/113501255839?nma=true&si=a5smxIkxjf%2F7h7jqc4NBU0CoAG8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
I would appreciate so much! 
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

lillyng said:


> Hi average,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior bag. I already bought it and its on the way now. But i would like to ask what you guys think its authentic or not.
> 
> Item: Dior Lady Bag Mini Patent Black
> Item number: 113501255839
> Seller ID: ohmyshau
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Lady-Bag-Mini-Patent-Black-/113501255839?nma=true&si=a5smxIkxjf%2F7h7jqc4NBU0CoAG8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I would appreciate so much!
> Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## mytoastylife

Help pls authenticate this dior mini. Thank you in advance I appreciate your help.


----------



## lillyng

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Oh. I should return it when i get it tho. Thank you so much. Anyways, how about this one. Can you tell me what u think if its authentic or not please.

Item: Authentic DIOR Lady Dior Mini Black Patent Leather Gold Hardware Christmas Gift
Item number: 233077176992
Seller ID: icloudbuyer
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...her-Gold-Hardware-Christmas-Gift/233077176992

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mytoastylife

Dear averagejoe,

Help me authenticate this Dior
It’s in my possession right now. Thanks so much in advance.



mytoastylife said:


> View attachment 4314589
> View attachment 4314586
> View attachment 4314574
> View attachment 4314577
> View attachment 4314578
> View attachment 4314579
> View attachment 4314580
> View attachment 4314581
> View attachment 4314588
> View attachment 4314582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help pls authenticate this dior mini. Thank you in advance I appreciate your help.


----------



## averagejoe

mytoastylife said:


> View attachment 4314589
> View attachment 4314586
> View attachment 4314574
> View attachment 4314577
> View attachment 4314578
> View attachment 4314579
> View attachment 4314580
> View attachment 4314581
> View attachment 4314588
> View attachment 4314582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help pls authenticate this dior mini. Thank you in advance I appreciate your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lillyng said:


> Oh. I should return it when i get it tho. Thank you so much. Anyways, how about this one. Can you tell me what u think if its authentic or not please.
> 
> Item: Authentic DIOR Lady Dior Mini Black Patent Leather Gold Hardware Christmas Gift
> Item number: 233077176992
> Seller ID: icloudbuyer
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...her-Gold-Hardware-Christmas-Gift/233077176992
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lillyng

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much for your help


----------



## mytoastylife

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


OMG!!!! I’m more thrilled that you replied thank you so much !


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## ambregaelle

Hello! I’m up to my old antics and trying to snag vintage pieces left and right... IVe just purchased this item would love to get your opinion.

Item name: Denim Cannage (don’t know if this qualifies as a Lady) with clear handles

Online reseller name: I purchased this from Japanese auction site Yahoo Auctions via the proxy Zenmarket and the sellers name is listed as Vectoroomoto 

Direct URL link: here is a link that I’m afraid might expire shortly since I won the auction and due to the language barrier with Yahoo Auction I could t request additional photos. I took the risk because I got this for a very fair price and I am planning on restoring the color of the denim.
https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=d321627804

Pictures on the listing (again sorry for limited pictures, the proxy will be able to provide me with more upon reception and before I green light shipping to me.)


----------



## lillyng

Hi average,

Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior bag. 


item: dior black patent leather mini lady dior top handle bag
Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/d...ni-lady-dior-top-handle-bag-p158269#gallery-4
I would appreciate so much! 
Thanks


----------



## Jen237

Hi all

Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior bag?

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Online reseller name: ludivine_2053 from Joli Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.jolicloset.com/en/designers-women/dior/womens-bags/handbags/mini-lady-dior--102010

Many thanks!
Jen


----------



## seriayu

averagejoe said:


> It's an older version. Beware of using tips provided by inexperienced customers to authenticate bags, because every "iconic" bag that has been around for this many years has seen several modifications over the years.


Thank tou so much for your kind explanations... it makes me feel better.


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Hello! I’m up to my old antics and trying to snag vintage pieces left and right... IVe just purchased this item would love to get your opinion.
> 
> Item name: Denim Cannage (don’t know if this qualifies as a Lady) with clear handles
> 
> Online reseller name: I purchased this from Japanese auction site Yahoo Auctions via the proxy Zenmarket and the sellers name is listed as Vectoroomoto
> 
> Direct URL link: here is a link that I’m afraid might expire shortly since I won the auction and due to the language barrier with Yahoo Auction I could t request additional photos. I took the risk because I got this for a very fair price and I am planning on restoring the color of the denim.
> https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=d321627804
> 
> Pictures on the listing (again sorry for limited pictures, the proxy will be able to provide me with more upon reception and before I green light shipping to me.)
> 
> View attachment 4314943
> View attachment 4314944
> View attachment 4314945
> View attachment 4314946
> View attachment 4314947
> View attachment 4314948


Sorry there are not enough pictures to authenticate this bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

lillyng said:


> Hi average,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior bag.
> 
> 
> item: dior black patent leather mini lady dior top handle bag
> Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/d...ni-lady-dior-top-handle-bag-p158269#gallery-4
> I would appreciate so much!
> Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jen237 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior bag?
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: ludivine_2053 from Joli Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.jolicloset.com/en/designers-women/dior/womens-bags/handbags/mini-lady-dior--102010
> 
> Many thanks!
> Jen


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jen237

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you, averagejoe!


----------



## luk4s

Hi,

can you authenticate this Dior Bag please?

My research just showed that there is no production code at the backside of the stamp, since it is a vintage Lady Dior bag.










Best regards


----------



## lillyng

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you !


----------



## Ana&herbags

Hello,
I just won an auction on Ebay for a Lady Dior from 2009 but now I have doubts that is not fake as the seller was pushing so much to sell it, nobody else bid and she has no previous feedback.
This was the link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/lady-dio...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
See all pictures attached.
I would need to pay £750.
Please let me know your thoughts. I would hate to pay £750 for a fake.
Waiting your feedback before paying.
Thanks so much


----------



## lillyng

Hi average,

Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior bag. 


item: 
*Dior Lady Dior mini model handbag in Vert Anglais leather cannage*

Direct URL link: https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...g-in-vert-anglais-leather-cannage-355363.html
I would appreciate so much! 
Thanks


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> Sorry there are not enough pictures to authenticate this bag.


 Thanks! I’ll repost as soon as I get more pictures. 

I also won an eBay auction on another bag and waiting for the seller to send me more pictures and asked him to wait before shipping it... you’ve always helped me on here I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Claire_Elizabeth02

Hi, newbie here  I am looking to buy a Lady Dior I found on eBay but I’m unsure whether it’s authentic. Basically I’ve gone through a few websites to compare against the bag but the date code is nothing like what is says online. It just says “ID - 1127”. Are there any Dior bags with that form of code? She said it comes with the original receipt and authenticity card and everything else seems right it’s just that code. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## averagejoe

luk4s said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you authenticate this Dior Bag please?
> 
> My research just showed that there is no production code at the backside of the stamp, since it is a vintage Lady Dior bag.
> View attachment 4315223
> View attachment 4315224
> View attachment 4315225
> View attachment 4315226
> View attachment 4315227
> View attachment 4315229
> View attachment 4315230
> View attachment 4315231
> View attachment 4315232
> 
> Best regards


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Claire_Elizabeth02 said:


> Hi, newbie here  I am looking to buy a Lady Dior I found on eBay but I’m unsure whether it’s authentic. Basically I’ve gone through a few websites to compare against the bag but the date code is nothing like what is says online. It just says “ID - 1127”. Are there any Dior bags with that form of code? She said it comes with the original receipt and authenticity card and everything else seems right it’s just that code. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry I can't help with this one. I still haven't seen one in real life with this serial number, and it's come up here a few times. It doesn't mean this is fake or authentic. I don't want to give you the wrong opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

lillyng said:


> Hi average,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior bag.
> 
> 
> item:
> *Dior Lady Dior mini model handbag in Vert Anglais leather cannage*
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...g-in-vert-anglais-leather-cannage-355363.html
> I would appreciate so much!
> Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ana&herbags said:


> Hello,
> I just won an auction on Ebay for a Lady Dior from 2009 but now I have doubts that is not fake as the seller was pushing so much to sell it, nobody else bid and she has no previous feedback.
> This was the link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/lady-dior-handbag-/382726466517?autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=W9rc5pqZQToZJptdCrJg4E%2BdtuE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> See all pictures attached.
> I would need to pay £750.
> Please let me know your thoughts. I would hate to pay £750 for a fake.
> Waiting your feedback before paying.
> Thanks so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Hi,
I would really appreciate some help with this bag please. Please let me know if you need any more photos. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Breezybaby24

Hi! Pleeeaase help to authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle Bag given to me by a friend yesterday. It’s about 20 years old. Thanks so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## luk4s

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry



Do you need another picture to be able to say if it is authentic or not?


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

Hi can you help me authenticate this diorama bag?


----------



## averagejoe

luk4s said:


> Do you need another picture to be able to say if it is authentic or not?


Not with this one, sorry. It's not the number of pictures. It's the fact that the logo embossings look so poorly done, but I'm not sure if it is because of the age of the piece or if it has something to do with its authenticity.


----------



## averagejoe

dawnperiwinkle said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this diorama bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316098
> View attachment 4316098


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Breezybaby24 said:


> Hi! Pleeeaase help to authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle Bag given to me by a friend yesterday. It’s about 20 years old. Thanks so much!


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread just to get a bag authenticated. All authentication questions go in this thread.

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hi,
> I would really appreciate some help with this bag please. Please let me know if you need any more photos. Thank you very much for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much for taking the time, I really appreciate it. That’s a relief! [emoji4]


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks averagejoe! I appreciate your prompt response.


----------



## Ana&herbags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks! Glad to hear that. I love the bag and would have hated if it was fake. All the best, Ana


----------



## SK_pochacco

Hi dear!
Please authenticate this bag for me, thank you for your time!

Item name: Dior J'ADIOR LEATHER CLUTCH BAG 
Item number: Reference: 6852016
Seller ID: Jo-Ann
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-jadior-dior-clutch-bag-6852016.shtml


----------



## dammie

Hello,
How are you doing? Please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you. 

Item Name: My Lady Dior Cannage Large
Item Number: 113540924471
Seller ID: Brand Recycle Patience Japan
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113540924471


----------



## averagejoe

SK_pochacco said:


> Hi dear!
> Please authenticate this bag for me, thank you for your time!
> 
> Item name: Dior J'ADIOR LEATHER CLUTCH BAG
> Item number: Reference: 6852016
> Seller ID: Jo-Ann
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-jadior-dior-clutch-bag-6852016.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dammie said:


> Hello,
> How are you doing? Please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior Cannage Large
> Item Number: 113540924471
> Seller ID: Brand Recycle Patience Japan
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113540924471


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dammie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## Claire_Elizabeth02

Hi, I just had an offer accepted on this Lady Dior I found on Vestiaire collective but I just thought I would double check here that it is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Alexandraprave

Hi! 

I would like you to authenticate this dior Saddle bag. 

This is the first time I post something like this so please let me know if I do something wrong, it is not on purpose in that case.


----------



## mn_sue

mn_sue said:


> Thank you again for your time. Will post the photos once I have the item in my hand.
> 
> Again. Thank you!



Hi averagejoe,

I finally received the bag. It’s the mini. So there’s no pouch. The serial number in the pocket are hard to capture. Please, again help me to authenticate the bag. 

Again, appreciate your help. TIA.


----------



## mn_sue

I managed to get the serial number with the help of a friend.




Thank you again.


----------



## Janskie

Hi all, 

I wanted to get this authenticated for a friend who is interested in finding their first Lady Dior. It's a different one that I'm used to authenticating and want to make sure they don't worry to much about their purchase. If you could please authenticate this, it would be most appreciated. Thank you again so much for the amazing effort y'all put in to make sure buyers are protected when they purchase preowned!

Item name: Christian Dior My Lady Dior Small? with the pins
Item number: 323660747934
Seller ID: brandoff_hk
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/323660747934?ul_noapp=true

Also, I have included a date code stamp since they did not have it in the posting.


----------



## Ayumixx

Hi could you verify if this date code is authentic please? 18-MA-0217 it’s ladydior mini bag see picture attached thank you.


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi averagejoe, I’ve already purchase this bag and it’s on its way, hopefully it’s authentic, could you please take a look at it, TIA

Item name: Christian Dior Panarea Coated Canvas Cannage Tote
Seller:,katiekjansen @poshmark
Link: 
Https://poshmark.com/listing/christian-Dior-Panarea-Coated-Canvas-Cannage-5c3d21fcf124c8c1c882d293
TIA


----------



## Angiedandie

Hi Dior expert!

Please help to authenticate this bag!

Item name: My Lady dior 
Online reseller name: @chanland
Direct URL link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/lady-dio...19&ref_reqId=GsFobx59R0sro3uIyIGHRodrbBPmXLCO


----------



## averagejoe

Angiedandie said:


> View attachment 4320994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dior expert!
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: My Lady dior
> Online reseller name: @chanland
> Direct URL link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/lady-dior-bag-208935135/?ref=search&ref_query=Lady dior&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjQwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTAxLTI1VDExOjIxOjI2LjE4NzAwMTA4NFoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6ImovU2M1Nkc5L3JubmdkU0hMRWhnMDRWdFJUVT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7InN0YXJ0Ijo0MH0sImZpcnN0X3RpbWVfbGlzdGVyIjp7InN0YXJ0IjozfX19&ref_referrer=/search/products/?query=Lady%20dior&session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjQwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTAxLTI1VDExOjIxOjI2LjE4NzAwMTA4NFoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6ImovU2M1Nkc5L3JubmdkU0hMRWhnMDRWdFJUVT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7InN0YXJ0Ijo0MH0sImZpcnN0X3RpbWVfbGlzdGVyIjp7InN0YXJ0IjozfX19&ref_reqId=GsFobx59R0sro3uIyIGHRodrbBPmXLCO


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi averagejoe, I’ve already purchase this bag and it’s on its way, hopefully it’s authentic, could you please take a look at it, TIA
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Panarea Coated Canvas Cannage Tote
> Seller:,katiekjansen @poshmark
> Link:
> Https://poshmark.com/listing/christian-Dior-Panarea-Coated-Canvas-Cannage-5c3d21fcf124c8c1c882d293
> TIA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ayumixx said:


> Hi could you verify if this date code is authentic please? 18-MA-0217 it’s ladydior mini bag see picture attached thank you.


We cannot authenticate with just a date code usually, but in this case, this date code is impossible.


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to get this authenticated for a friend who is interested in finding their first Lady Dior. It's a different one that I'm used to authenticating and want to make sure they don't worry to much about their purchase. If you could please authenticate this, it would be most appreciated. Thank you again so much for the amazing effort y'all put in to make sure buyers are protected when they purchase preowned!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior My Lady Dior Small? with the pins
> Item number: 323660747934
> Seller ID: brandoff_hk
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/323660747934?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Also, I have included a date code stamp since they did not have it in the posting.
> View attachment 4319538


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mn_sue said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I finally received the bag. It’s the mini. So there’s no pouch. The serial number in the pocket are hard to capture. Please, again help me to authenticate the bag.
> 
> Again, appreciate your help. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4319314
> 
> View attachment 4319315
> View attachment 4319316
> 
> View attachment 4319318
> View attachment 4319319
> View attachment 4319320
> View attachment 4319321


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Alexandraprave said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like you to authenticate this dior Saddle bag.
> 
> This is the first time I post something like this so please let me know if I do something wrong, it is not on purpose in that case.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Claire_Elizabeth02 said:


> Hi, I just had an offer accepted on this Lady Dior I found on Vestiaire collective but I just thought I would double check here that it is authentic.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Butterflyweed

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you averagejoe![emoji16]


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Angiedandie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you average joe!! Appreciate your help!


----------



## AFbag

Hello, please can you help me authentic this lady dior.

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 01-BO-0145
Seller ID: selinakaur81
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163387794937 

Here are more pics the seller send me by message.

Than you.


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello authenticators.

Could someone please review this bag and advise if it is authentic or not?

Item name: Christian Dior Pink Designer Bag Clutch Purse _(edit - it's actually a New Lock)_
Item number: 02-LU-0162
Seller ID: montanam19
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/montanam19?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Are these enough photos to authenticate with?


----------



## averagejoe

AFbag said:


> Hello, please can you help me authentic this lady dior.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 01-BO-0145
> Seller ID: selinakaur81
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163387794937
> 
> Here are more pics the seller send me by message.
> 
> Than you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello authenticators.
> 
> Could someone please review this bag and advise if it is authentic or not?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Pink Designer Bag Clutch Purse _(edit - it's actually a New Lock)_
> Item number: 02-LU-0162
> Seller ID: montanam19
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/montanam19?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Are these enough photos to authenticate with?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Vespa_girl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you AverageJoe, much appreciated.


----------



## vilette21c

Can someone authenticate this bag? Thanks. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e&pageci=265aed42-113c-46ef-9d0c-5ba96f16d04a


----------



## Dashali

Would you be so kind to authenticate this backpack? Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

vilette21c said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag? Thanks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-purple-bag/292910731784?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11061.m43.l3160/7?euid=83bab42aea4c4027ade37e08a942b4d2&bu=43819791540&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F292910731784&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11061.m43.l3160&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=8c7045361680a9c40d13bfd7fff460fe&ul_noapp=true&pageci=265aed42-113c-46ef-9d0c-5ba96f16d04a


Please post in the format outlined in post 2 of this thread for future authentication requests.

I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, although the smaller pictures of the important details at the end are a bit suspicious. As well, the dust bag does not belong to this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> View attachment 4322320
> View attachment 4322321
> View attachment 4322323
> View attachment 4322324
> View attachment 4322325
> View attachment 4322326
> View attachment 4322327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be so kind to authenticate this backpack? Thank you very much


Please provide the link to the item in the future, or your item may not be authenticated. I know this is from Ebay because I saw it there before, and I believe this is authentic.


----------



## vilette21c

averagejoe said:


> Please post in the format outlined in post 2 of this thread for future authentication requests.
> 
> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, although the smaller pictures of the important details at the end are a bit suspicious. As well, the dust bag does not belong to this bag.


Hi. Thank you for replying. I'm not familiar with lady Dior or its dust bag. I only own one Dior which is an old saddle bag a long time ago. What does a lady Dior dust bag look like?  Thanks again.


----------



## dianaholdsie

Hello! 
So i’ve been following this thread like a hawk and i’ve seen that some spelling errors in the maintenance guide is normal. But how much is normal? And Like if the apostrophe is missing from carte d’authenticite or if guide d’entretien becomes guided’ entretien? Would that definetly be a fake? 

Thank you in advance!!  xxx


----------



## averagejoe

vilette21c said:


> Hi. Thank you for replying. I'm not familiar with lady Dior or its dust bag. I only own one Dior which is an old saddle bag a long time ago. What does a lady Dior dust bag look like?  Thanks again.


It depends on when it was introduced, as well as the style. It's just that this particular dust bag doesn't match this Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

dianaholdsie said:


> Hello!
> So i’ve been following this thread like a hawk and i’ve seen that some spelling errors in the maintenance guide is normal. But how much is normal? And Like if the apostrophe is missing from carte d’authenticite or if guide d’entretien becomes guided’ entretien? Would that definetly be a fake?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!  xxx


Please post pictures of the care booklet and of the authenticity card in question. We cannot authenticate with just this description.


----------



## dianaholdsie

My apologies! There you go  
Just realised ‘maintenance’ in the booklet is also spelled as matntenance’


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

dianaholdsie said:


> My apologies! There you go
> Just realised ‘maintenance’ in the booklet is also spelled as matntenance’
> View attachment 4322877
> View attachment 4322878
> View attachment 4322879


I believe this is fake


----------



## Hannah Lee

Hi avergejoe,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Name: Dior 'l'Amour Surrealisme' Book Black Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153354366523


----------



## averagejoe

Hannah Lee said:


> Hi avergejoe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Dior 'l'Amour Surrealisme' Book Black Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153354366523
> 
> View attachment 4323111
> 
> View attachment 4323110
> View attachment 4323096


Something is a little off here. I can't tell for sure.


----------



## averagejoe

Hannah Lee said:


> Hi avergejoe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Dior 'l'Amour Surrealisme' Book Black Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/153354366523
> 
> View attachment 4323111
> 
> View attachment 4323110
> View attachment 4323096


To add to my reply above, I'm not saying it's fake. One of the photos looks stretched and I don't know if it is actually stretched, or if the logo looks off.


----------



## prisla

Hello again averagejoe! 
So I've gotten the dior bag from vestiare collective, from my previous post you mentioned that you needed more pictures. But the seller was not responding and unfortunately my credit card bank could not stop the payment from going through. Not too sure if you remember my previous post. 
Here are the pictures from my phone. I took as many and please let me know if this is authentic in your opinion  thank you so much. I feel like the thread is too big or the handle feels too hard not puffy at all or the actual bag isn't puffy itself. But I am a newbie so I might just be overthinking it.  What do you think? 
Name: Lady Dior medium in pink patent leather
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-6163753.shtml


----------



## Daisy Feather

Dear Dior Experts! Could you please help me to be sure If this Dior Saddle Bag is authentic or a fake? Thank you in advance.


----------



## cpearson89

Hi avergejoe,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Name: Dior Diorama bag in gold grain metallic studded
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273672086828


----------



## averagejoe

prisla said:


> Hello again averagejoe!
> So I've gotten the dior bag from vestiare collective, from my previous post you mentioned that you needed more pictures. But the seller was not responding and unfortunately my credit card bank could not stop the payment from going through. Not too sure if you remember my previous post.
> Here are the pictures from my phone. I took as many and please let me know if this is authentic in your opinion  thank you so much. I feel like the thread is too big or the handle feels too hard not puffy at all or the actual bag isn't puffy itself. But I am a newbie so I might just be overthinking it.  What do you think?
> Name: Lady Dior medium in pink patent leather
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-6163753.shtml
> View attachment 4323360
> View attachment 4323361
> View attachment 4323362
> View attachment 4323363
> View attachment 4323364
> View attachment 4323365
> View attachment 4323366
> View attachment 4323367
> View attachment 4323368
> View attachment 4323369


Unfortunately I cannot authenticate this one. It is one of those Made in France ones that I still haven't seen myself. It doesn't mean it isn't authentic, or that it is.


----------



## averagejoe

cpearson89 said:


> Hi avergejoe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Dior Diorama bag in gold grain metallic studded
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273672086828


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Daisy Feather said:


> Dear Dior Experts! Could you please help me to be sure If this Dior Saddle Bag is authentic or a fake? Thank you in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Daisy Feather

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you for a quick answer!


----------



## cpearson89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi there, thanks so much for your reply, very much appreciated - have a lovely day.


----------



## JlovesLV

Please help me authenticate this Dior! Your help will be much appreciated! Thanks very much 

Item: mini lady dior 
Item number:
Seller ID: marina
Direct URL link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
Photo:


----------



## aunt_sweden

Hello!
Can you help me authenticate this flight bag? 
T I A!


----------



## Daisy Feather

Hi again Averagejoe! I was hoping you could help me with this another bag as well. The bag seems pretty old to me, since the fabric is quite worn. I bought this bag about 10 years ago from a private seller. There is no date code, which made me wonder if this is authentic Dior after all? Do all the vintage bags have the date code as well? Than you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## prisla

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I cannot authenticate this one. It is one of those Made in France ones that I still haven't seen myself. It doesn't mean it isn't authentic, or that it is.


thanks for your quick reply! I was just wondering what about the other pictures, do you see anything that would make you suspect that it may not be authentic? Is there a way that I can confirm for sure that it is authentic or not? I just wanna make sure that I didn't spend a lot of money on a fake bag. I am literally stressed over this and don't think I can ever buy preloved bags after this


----------



## averagejoe

prisla said:


> thanks for your quick reply! I was just wondering what about the other pictures, do you see anything that would make you suspect that it may not be authentic? Is there a way that I can confirm for sure that it is authentic or not? I just wanna make sure that I didn't spend a lot of money on a fake bag. I am literally stressed over this and don't think I can ever buy preloved bags after this


You may have to use a 3rd party authentication service. Sorry I cannot help with this one. I still haven't seen this in real life despite some brand new members here insisting it is real. None of the established members have reported seeing this either.


----------



## Chydrant

Hello authenticators!
I just found this bag in thrift shop and it looks very vintage. There is no serial number or logo inside. Can you please authenticate it for me? Thanks!


----------



## prisla

averagejoe said:


> You may have to use a 3rd party authentication service. Sorry I cannot help with this one. I still haven't seen this in real life despite some brand new members here insisting it is real. None of the established members have reported seeing this either.



Ah right okay, would you recommend *****************.com or do you have any recommendations on 3rd party authentication service?
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Chydrant said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I just found this bag in thrift shop and it looks very vintage. There is no serial number or logo inside. Can you please authenticate it for me? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324917
> View attachment 4324918
> View attachment 4324919
> View attachment 4324920
> View attachment 4324917
> View attachment 4324918
> View attachment 4324919
> View attachment 4324920
> View attachment 4324921
> View attachment 4324922
> View attachment 4324923


Sorry I cannot authenticate this one without any logo embossing. I can't tell from the metal logo alone.


----------



## averagejoe

prisla said:


> Ah right okay, would you recommend *****************.com or do you have any recommendations on 3rd party authentication service?
> Thank you!


Sorry I don't have any recommendations. You can search the forum for recommended ones


----------



## kenannie

Hi all, I found this preloved lady dior at a very good price. Would like to check if its authentic. Thanks


----------



## JlovesLV

Please help me authenticate this Dior! Your help will be much appreciated! Thanks very much 

Item: mini lady dior 
Item number:
Seller ID: yogaba-98
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...rentrq:9d21e6df1680ab668495f7dbffeaa62d|iid:1


----------



## leBleu

Got this bag handed down by an old lady. Is this something or not. Appreciate your help and sorry if this is obvious to you as i do not have any clue about this bags...


----------



## anne_es

Hi! I would really appreciate an authentication of this Dior clutch/bag:








Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Mina77

Hi, could you kindly authenticate this lady dior?
Thank you so much in advance!https://www.malleries.com/christian...lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag-i-295314-s-2774


----------



## averagejoe

anne_es said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate an authentication of this Dior clutch/bag:
> View attachment 4325849
> View attachment 4325850
> View attachment 4325851
> View attachment 4325852
> View attachment 4325853
> View attachment 4325854
> View attachment 4325855
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mina77 said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this lady dior?
> Thank you so much in advance!


Did you mean to post pictures and a link?


----------



## Mina77

averagejoe said:


> Did you mean to post pictures and a link?


Yes I’m technologically challenged! I’m trying to post a link sorry it’s embarrssing


----------



## averagejoe

leBleu said:


> Got this bag handed down by an old lady. Is this something or not. Appreciate your help and sorry if this is obvious to you as i do not have any clue about this bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325771
> View attachment 4325773
> View attachment 4325774
> View attachment 4325777
> View attachment 4325778
> View attachment 4325779


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kenannie said:


> Hi all, I found this preloved lady dior at a very good price. Would like to check if its authentic. Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

JlovesLV said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior! Your help will be much appreciated! Thanks very much
> 
> Item: mini lady dior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: yogaba-98
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Lady-Dior-Mini-Red-Cherry/401694387065?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=f44b291423864152b3dfe07632e220a6&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=2&mehot=pp&sd=401694387065&itm=401694387065&_trksid=p2481888.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:0fcf2992-244c-11e9-9c0a-74dbd18088cf|parentrq:9d21e6df1680ab668495f7dbffeaa62d|iid:1


I believe the pictures are of an authentic bag, but with zero feedback and such a low starting bid, I would not bid on this myself.


----------



## Mina77

Mina77 said:


> Yes I’m technologically challenged! I’m trying to post a link sorry it’s embarrssing


Hi, I just edited my original post and inserted the link, thank you so much again!


----------



## averagejoe

Mina77 said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate this lady dior?
> Thank you so much in advance!https://www.malleries.com/christian...lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag-i-295314-s-2774


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mina77

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## JlovesLV

averagejoe said:


> I believe the pictures are of an authentic bag, but with zero feedback and such a low starting bid, I would not bid on this myself.


Thank you so much! I will take your advice. I have another item posted on the last page. Can you please help me also?


----------



## averagejoe

JlovesLV said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior! Your help will be much appreciated! Thanks very much
> 
> Item: mini lady dior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: marina
> Direct URL link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> Photo:


I believe this is authentic. Sorry I missed this post.


----------



## averagejoe

aunt_sweden said:


> Hello!
> Can you help me authenticate this flight bag?
> T I A!
> View attachment 4324413
> View attachment 4324414
> View attachment 4324415
> View attachment 4324416
> View attachment 4324417
> View attachment 4324418


I believe this is authentic. Sorry I missed this post.


----------



## averagejoe

Daisy Feather said:


> Hi again Averagejoe! I was hoping you could help me with this another bag as well. The bag seems pretty old to me, since the fabric is quite worn. I bought this bag about 10 years ago from a private seller. There is no date code, which made me wonder if this is authentic Dior after all? Do all the vintage bags have the date code as well? Than you in advance!


Not entirely sure about this one. Do the charms even belong to the original bag?


----------



## JlovesLV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Sorry I missed this post.


Thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## aunt_sweden

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Sorry I missed this post.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Daisy Feather

averagejoe said:


> Not entirely sure about this one. Do the charms even belong to the original bag?




Thank you once again. I really appreciate your expertise. I understand this can be tricky. The charms actually do not belong to this bag originally. I totally forgot that they have been added there later on. Sorry about that, my mistake.


----------



## Radio08

Can anyone tell me wather this bag is fake or not? The metall CD on the side is different compaired to the large D in the middle which threw me off... The bag is quite worn and did break at one point, so some of the hard ware might have been exchanged...


----------



## hirohirobb

Hi I want to buy this bag on Tradesy, they say they only sell authentic goods, but I want to confirm this! thanks! 
Item name: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-mini-black-patent-leather-cross-body-bag/24727975/
Online reseller name: Tradesy 
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-mini-black-patent-leather-cross-body-bag/24727975/


----------



## hirohirobb

Item name: 
*MINI LADY DIOR BAG IN BLACK CALFSKIN*
Online reseller name: Poshmark 
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MINI-LADY-DIOR-BAG-IN-BLACK-CALFSKIN-5c53360dbb761526f77e81a5

Hi! I want to buy this black lady dior bag! She sent me more detail pics.
Can you please authenticate this lady dior mini bag ?
Thnk you a lot!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Radio08 said:


> Can anyone tell me wather this bag is fake or not? The metall CD on the side is different compaired to the large D in the middle which threw me off... The bag is quite worn and did break at one point, so some of the hard ware might have been exchanged...


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hirohirobb said:


> Item name:
> *MINI LADY DIOR BAG IN BLACK CALFSKIN*
> Online reseller name: Poshmark
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MINI-LADY-DIOR-BAG-IN-BLACK-CALFSKIN-5c53360dbb761526f77e81a5
> 
> Hi! I want to buy this black lady dior bag! She sent me more detail pics.
> Can you please authenticate this lady dior mini bag ?
> Thnk you a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hirohirobb said:


> Hi I want to buy this bag on Tradesy, they say they only sell authentic goods, but I want to confirm this! thanks!
> Item name: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-mini-black-patent-leather-cross-body-bag/24727975/
> Online reseller name: Tradesy
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-mini-black-patent-leather-cross-body-bag/24727975/


Not enough pictures. Please request photos of the interior tag and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

Daisy Feather said:


> Thank you once again. I really appreciate your expertise. I understand this can be tricky. The charms actually do not belong to this bag originally. I totally forgot that they have been added there later on. Sorry about that, my mistake.


In this case, then I believe the bag is authentic. I believe the charms are fake.


----------



## Daisy Feather

averagejoe said:


> In this case, then I believe the bag is authentic. I believe the charms are fake.


 
So happy to hear this! Thank you so much once again! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## kenannie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## drdaw85

Hello, I’m looking at the following promenade woc/clutch.
It only comes with dustbag and no box or receipt. I have requested more photos from the seller including the serial number but haven’t received them yet.
I can’t seem to find this combo of style/colour/leather on the internet anywhere. Also the seller told me it was purchased at a store by them and it’s part of the winter 17/18 collection. Was this style discontinued by then? 

Item name: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Miss Promenade cross body bag BRAND New
Item number: 273678944294
Seller ID: flowersoi
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273678944294

Thanks very much


----------



## averagejoe

drdaw85 said:


> Hello, I’m looking at the following promenade woc/clutch.
> It only comes with dustbag and no box or receipt. I have requested more photos from the seller including the serial number but haven’t received them yet.
> I can’t seem to find this combo of style/colour/leather on the internet anywhere. Also the seller told me it was purchased at a store by them and it’s part of the winter 17/18 collection. Was this style discontinued by then?
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Miss Promenade cross body bag BRAND New
> Item number: 273678944294
> Seller ID: flowersoi
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273678944294
> 
> Thanks very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## drdaw85

Thank you very much


----------



## vilette21c

Hi. Please help me authenticate this one. TIA

Item name: NEW! CHRISTIAN DIOR Purple Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Lady Dior MM Bag
Seller ID: db527db
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHRIST...821605?hash=item3d7d37eaa5:g:0SwAAOSwwqVcGUlA


----------



## averagejoe

vilette21c said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this one. TIA
> 
> Item name: NEW! CHRISTIAN DIOR Purple Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Lady Dior MM Bag
> Seller ID: db527db
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHRIST...821605?hash=item3d7d37eaa5:g:0SwAAOSwwqVcGUlA


Please request clear photos of the front and back of the interior tag, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## jess.pl

Hi Dior Fans,

Just bought this cutie from a vintage store and wondering if it's authentic. 
Also I think it's made in 2006? Can anyone confirm the date as I'd like to research the designer a bit more


----------



## averagejoe

jess.pl said:


> Hi Dior Fans,
> 
> Just bought this cutie from a vintage store and wondering if it's authentic.
> Also I think it's made in 2006? Can anyone confirm the date as I'd like to research the designer a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329946
> View attachment 4329947
> View attachment 4329947


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ambregaelle

ambregaelle said:


> Thanks! I’ll repost as soon as I get more pictures.
> 
> I also won an eBay auction on another bag and waiting for the seller to send me more pictures and asked him to wait before shipping it... you’ve always helped me on here I truly appreciate it!



Could you please tell me which additional photos you need apart from both sides of the interior tag? I’m ordering the additional photos from the proxy and want to make sure I get them all


----------



## ambregaelle

ambregaelle said:


> Hello! I’m up to my old antics and trying to snag vintage pieces left and right... IVe just purchased this item would love to get your opinion.
> 
> Item name: Denim Cannage (don’t know if this qualifies as a Lady) with clear handles
> 
> Online reseller name: I purchased this from Japanese auction site Yahoo Auctions via the proxy Zenmarket and the sellers name is listed as Vectoroomoto
> 
> Direct URL link: here is a link that I’m afraid might expire shortly since I won the auction and due to the language barrier with Yahoo Auction I could t request additional photos. I took the risk because I got this for a very fair price and I am planning on restoring the color of the denim.
> https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=d321627804
> 
> Pictures on the listing (again sorry for limited pictures, the proxy will be able to provide me with more upon reception and before I green light shipping to me.)
> 
> View attachment 4314943
> View attachment 4314944
> View attachment 4314945
> View attachment 4314946
> View attachment 4314947
> View attachment 4314948




This is my initial post (in relation to the question I just posted above)


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Could you please tell me which additional photos you need apart from both sides of the interior tag? I’m ordering the additional photos from the proxy and want to make sure I get them all


Those are the only pictures I need to see. I believe the bag is most likely authentic but I need to see those details to be sure.


----------



## Daisy Feather

Hello again dear Dior Experts! I’m askin your help once again. I saw this vintage bag here quite recently and begining to wonder, if this similar bag of mine is just a fake after all. There were some differences, once I compated those photos to my bag. I have to addmit, that I’m really afraid that this bag of mine turns out to be a fake one. But or course I still want to be sure. Thank you for your time one again!


----------



## averagejoe

Daisy Feather said:


> View attachment 4331392
> View attachment 4331393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again dear Dior Experts! I’m askin your help once again. I saw this vintage bag here quite recently and begining to wonder, if this similar bag of mine is just a fake after all. There were some differences, once I compated those photos to my bag. I have to addmit, that I’m really afraid that this bag of mine turns out to be a fake one. But or course I still want to be sure. Thank you for your time one again!


I believe this is fake


----------



## ambregaelle

ambregaelle said:


> This is my initial post (in relation to the question I just posted above)





averagejoe said:


> Those are the only pictures I need to see. I believe the bag is most likely authentic but I need to see those details to be sure.



Ok so I received the photos from the proxy... they’re a bit blurry and the language barrier is a bit challenging ( the bag is in Japan) hopefully it will help. I really appreciate all the time you’ve already allocated to this.
The initial photos wer obviously taken with better lighting and I was already expecting the color to be more faded than the listing but they also sent me a picture of my actual bag so I’ll link it to make sure it’s the same bag from the listing.


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Ok so I received the photos from the proxy... they’re a bit blurry and the language barrier is a bit challenging ( the bag is in Japan) hopefully it will help. I really appreciate all the time you’ve already allocated to this.
> The initial photos wer obviously taken with better lighting and I was already expecting the color to be more faded than the listing but they also sent me a picture of my actual bag so I’ll link it to make sure it’s the same bag from the listing.
> 
> View attachment 4332215
> 
> View attachment 4332216
> 
> View attachment 4332217


I believe this is authentic, and it looks like the same bag in the other listing but in different lighting.


----------



## Queenie.W

Dear authenticator, 
Wld appreciate your help in identifying the dior handbag which I had purchased.
Thanks inadv for your time and pro advise.


----------



## ladydiorloves

Dear Averagejoe, please please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag I’ve bought online. The seller claims it’s authentic and authenticated at the dior store but the interior lining just puts me off. It doesn’t have the cannage lining.


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it looks like the same bag in the other listing but in different lighting.


Thank you!
You srsly provide instant reassurance and peace of mind! It’s such an honorable thing you do!!

I’ll be posting some questions on another thread in regards to “rehabbing” this lady.... I got her for a really amazing price I believe; under 300$ Canadian.


----------



## Daisy Feather

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you again for verifying this. I  really do appreciate this. It gives me a peace of mind, even though I ’m sad that the bag turned out to be a fake. Have a nice rest or the week!


----------



## Queenie.W

Queenie.W said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Wld appreciate your help in identifying the dior handbag which I had purchased.
> Thanks inadv for your time and pro advise.


Opologise tat I missed input the require format.  Here it goes
Item name: Christian Dior fur bag
Item number: Nil
Seller ID: thevintagediary
Direct URL link:
https://sg.carousell.com/p/195868068
P.s the bag itself weight rather heavy.   This's my first Dior bag so am not sure if authentic dior bag feels tis way.


----------



## averagejoe

Queenie.W said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Wld appreciate your help in identifying the dior handbag which I had purchased.
> Thanks inadv for your time and pro advise.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ladydiorloves said:


> Dear Averagejoe, please please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag I’ve bought online. The seller claims it’s authentic and authenticated at the dior store but the interior lining just puts me off. It doesn’t have the cannage lining.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Queenie.W

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Muckkkk!!!  U make my day!!  Appreciate lot averagejoe


----------



## pinklue

Hi authenticators,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Lambskin Cannage My Lady Dior (Red)
Seller: Fashionphile
URL: http://www.fashionphile.com/product-311542

Thank you!


----------



## pinklue

pinklue said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Lambskin Cannage My Lady Dior (Red)
> Seller: Fashionphile
> URL: http://www.fashionphile.com/product-311542
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## beeauty

Dear Authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this bag I just got it at the thrift store just now thank you so much in advance ( it has no markings on the zipper, no tags or serial code) 

Item Name: n/a
Seller: n/a
URL: N/a


----------



## amaandalin

Hi Authenticator,
Would you kindly help me identify if this is an authentic vintage dior bag. There is limited pictures as I am uploading off of what's provided from the buyer, it's from etsy.


----------



## averagejoe

beeauty said:


> Dear Authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this bag I just got it at the thrift store just now thank you so much in advance ( it has no markings on the zipper, no tags or serial code)
> 
> Item Name: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> URL: N/a


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

amaandalin said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> Would you kindly help me identify if this is an authentic vintage dior bag. There is limited pictures as I am uploading off of what's provided from the buyer, it's from etsy.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pinklue said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Lambskin Cannage My Lady Dior (Red)
> Seller: Fashionphile
> URL: http://www.fashionphile.com/product-311542
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## beeauty

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


OMG Thank you so much for helping ❤️❤️ I'm super excited that's it authentic it's my first dior bag ... thank you again


----------



## Mina77

Dear authenticators,

Could you kindly help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Christian Dior Lambskin cannage medium lady Dior black
Seller: fashionphille
URL:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-333614

Pics are attached below.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## pinklue

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Mina77 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lambskin cannage medium lady Dior black
> Seller: fashionphille
> URL:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-333614
> 
> Pics are attached below.
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## hirohirobb

hirohirobb said:


> Item name:
> *MINI LADY DIOR BAG IN BLACK CALFSKIN*
> Online reseller name: Poshmark
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MINI-LADY-DIOR-BAG-IN-BLACK-CALFSKIN-5c53360dbb761526f77e81a5
> 
> Hi! I want to buy this black lady dior bag! She sent me more detail pics.
> Can you please authenticate this lady dior mini bag ?
> Thnk you a lot!


Hi, my posting had been skipped, can you please see my listing? Thanks!  It's the last one one page 444.


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all, 

Would really appreciate if you could please help me authenticate this pair of Dior sunglasses. Many thanks in advance! 

Item name: Dior Technologic Sunglasses
Online reseller name: [Private Reseller]


----------



## Mina77

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

hirohirobb said:


> Hi, my posting had been skipped, can you please see my listing? Thanks!  It's the last one one page 444.


Please see post 2 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could please help me authenticate this pair of Dior sunglasses. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Technologic Sunglasses
> Online reseller name: [Private Reseller]
> 
> View attachment 4334317
> View attachment 4334318
> View attachment 4334319
> View attachment 4334320
> View attachment 4334321
> View attachment 4334322
> View attachment 4334323


Sorry in this case I need the seller's website or Ebay account


----------



## uhrudzko

Dear @averagejoe,

Can you help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!

Item: Christian Dior Black Leather Saddle Bag with Antique gold-tone hardware
Seller: camilnicasi0 
URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...=item287584eed6:g:mEMAAOSwu4dcN-iq:rk:38:pf:0


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mari21

Hi, this is my first time posting here so I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, so please bear with me

I would like to have my Lady Dior in black canvas cannage authenticated. I bought it from a private seller from Japan as I know that Japan follows very strict rules as to selling authentic bags. It has a serial code but the bag didn't come with an authenticity card.

Your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Mari21

Other photos


----------



## dantala4660

Hello can i be helped with the authenticity of this vintage patent leather lady Dior purchased on ebay???? it is a tad but beat up but hopping to getting it repaired if its authentic. ive been doing lots of research online but would love a second opinion


----------



## candice koo

Hi Joe,

Can I check if bag above is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Mari21 said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting here so I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, so please bear with me
> 
> I would like to have my Lady Dior in black canvas cannage authenticated. I bought it from a private seller from Japan as I know that Japan follows very strict rules as to selling authentic bags. It has a serial code but the bag didn't come with an authenticity card.
> 
> Your help would be very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335044
> View attachment 4335045
> View attachment 4335046
> View attachment 4335047
> View attachment 4335054
> View attachment 4335055
> View attachment 4335056
> View attachment 4335058
> View attachment 4335060
> View attachment 4335061


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

candice koo said:


> View attachment 4335577
> View attachment 4335577
> View attachment 4335569
> View attachment 4335570
> View attachment 4335572
> View attachment 4335573
> View attachment 4335574
> View attachment 4335575
> View attachment 4335576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,
> 
> Can I check if bag above is authentic? Thank you!


Photos of the logo embossing behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms and of the interior tag are required for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

dantala4660 said:


> Hello can i be helped with the authenticity of this vintage patent leather lady Dior purchased on ebay???? it is a tad but beat up but hopping to getting it repaired if its authentic. ive been doing lots of research online but would love a second opinion


I believe this is authentic


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> Sorry in this case I need the seller's website or Ebay account


Hi averagejoe, 

It's actually a physical store so there's no website or eBay account. Do let me know if you'll require additional pictures?


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> It's actually a physical store so there's no website or eBay account. Do let me know if you'll require additional pictures?


Sorry then I cannot authenticate with certainty. There have been a lot of really accurate fake Dior sunglasses, as counterfeiters have gotten even better at copying even the most minute details.


----------



## Mari21

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Mz.umbrella

Dear Authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this bag. Preloved, bought it online.


----------



## averagejoe

Mz.umbrella said:


> Dear Authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this bag. Preloved, bought it online.
> View attachment 4336238
> View attachment 4336239
> View attachment 4336240
> View attachment 4336241
> View attachment 4336242
> View attachment 4336243
> View attachment 4336244
> View attachment 4336245
> View attachment 4336246


I believe this is authentic


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> Sorry then I cannot authenticate with certainty. There have been a lot of really accurate fake Dior sunglasses, as counterfeiters have gotten even better at copying even the most minute details.


Thanks averagejoe. Could I just check that for the technologic sunglasses, it is not a must for the lenses to have the number engraving? I noticed that for this pair, the number engraving is on the side of the frame, rather than on the lense itself. 

I do have a good feeling with this pair, and it comes with all the care cards etc.


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this dior TIA
Name: dior lady 
EBAY ITEM # 223367573755
Seller id tropicana67
LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Hand-...f-b037-4dfb-a28c-b203d59bdbec&redirect=mobile


----------



## coco09

Pls help authenticate. TIA
NAME: dior lady patent
Ebay item # 292952192708
Seller id timiblossom

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...192708?hash=item44354fb6c4:g:zMoAAOSwcWJbvsbQ


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Thanks averagejoe. Could I just check that for the technologic sunglasses, it is not a must for the lenses to have the number engraving? I noticed that for this pair, the number engraving is on the side of the frame, rather than on the lense itself.
> 
> I do have a good feeling with this pair, and it comes with all the care cards etc.


There isn't always a number engraving for the lenses.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls help authenticate. TIA
> NAME: dior lady patent
> Ebay item # 292952192708
> Seller id timiblossom
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...192708?hash=item44354fb6c4:g:zMoAAOSwcWJbvsbQ


It's weird how the pictures of important details look much smaller and are overly edited for lighting and contrast. A bit fishy if you ask me. Nonetheless, the bag(s) in the pictures is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate this dior TIA
> Name: dior lady
> EBAY ITEM # 223367573755
> Seller id tropicana67
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Hand-...f-b037-4dfb-a28c-b203d59bdbec&redirect=mobile


Missing a photo of the date code and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## seriousshopper

Hi, 
Im not sure if it can still be viewed  since i just purchased the bag on ebay. Below are the details:

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Trotter Monogram Purse Clutch Bag With Gold Chain Strap
Item number: 123505876123
Seller ID: pattijelli
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123505876123

Thank you in advance for authenticatiing. I've attached photos as well. Seller did declare that button closure was changed to a new one.


----------



## coco09

averagejoe said:


> Missing a photo of the date code and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


Here's pics TIA


https://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/new upload October 2016/AE0F1C8F-5706-46F9-A754-76EBE1834C9C_zpsdsyvpmsp.png
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/...C-86C8-462C-ACFD-98B2D9C5C40A_zpsomo64apy.png


----------



## AngelYuki

Hello, 
Please kindly authenticate this Dior coin purse.
Thank you very much! Your help is much appreciated 

Item name: Heart Coin Purse
SKU number: e39188
Seller ID: Astion-brandvalue01
Direct URL link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
Serial No: 26-MA-0145


----------



## Liams1989

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a Mini Dior Saddle Bag and was hoping I could get some advice on whether or not it is the genuine thing. 

Although it seems exceptionally well made, the two problems that stick out for me are; 
- The Visible screws on the inside of the CD buckles. 
- The interior 'Christian Dior, Paris, Made in Italy' doesn't look like it is correctly central. 

I will upload some images for you all to see, I very much appreciate your time! 

Kind regards,
Liam


----------



## averagejoe

seriousshopper said:


> Hi,
> Im not sure if it can still be viewed  since i just purchased the bag on ebay. Below are the details:
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Trotter Monogram Purse Clutch Bag With Gold Chain Strap
> Item number: 123505876123
> Seller ID: pattijelli
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123505876123
> 
> Thank you in advance for authenticatiing. I've attached photos as well. Seller did declare that button closure was changed to a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337975
> View attachment 4337974
> View attachment 4337973
> View attachment 4337964
> View attachment 4337964
> View attachment 4337965
> View attachment 4337966
> View attachment 4337967
> View attachment 4337968
> View attachment 4337970
> View attachment 4337972


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Liams1989 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a Mini Dior Saddle Bag and was hoping I could get some advice on whether or not it is the genuine thing.
> 
> Although it seems exceptionally well made, the two problems that stick out for me are;
> - The Visible screws on the inside of the CD buckles.
> - The interior 'Christian Dior, Paris, Made in Italy' doesn't look like it is correctly central.
> 
> I will upload some images for you all to see, I very much appreciate your time!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Liam


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> Hello,
> Please kindly authenticate this Dior coin purse.
> Thank you very much! Your help is much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Heart Coin Purse
> SKU number: e39188
> Seller ID: Astion-brandvalue01
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
> Serial No: 26-MA-0145


I believe this is authentic. It's adorable!


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Here's pics TIA
> 
> 
> https://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/new upload October 2016/AE0F1C8F-5706-46F9-A754-76EBE1834C9C_zpsdsyvpmsp.png
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv252/kajayri/new upload October 2016/B0AA2C1C-86C8-462C-ACFD-98B2D9C5C40A_zpsomo64apy.png


I believe this is authentic


----------



## 316lorre

Hello could you please help me. I hope you can tell me if this saddle bag on eBay is authentic or not. Thank you in advance 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...771771?hash=item1ef46c85fb:g:rxQAAOSwxphcYeNH


----------



## chanelprincess

Hi can someone please take a look at a My Lady Dior bag that I purchased on Ebay Uk today.  Im not sure how to do a link to the page but here is the item number 264190039748.  Thanks


----------



## Liams1989

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi Joe!

Thank you so much for getting back to me (and so quickly!)

Fortunately I think I should be covered my Paypal! Could you give me a couple of reasons as to why you believe it to be fake, it would help me with my case to make sure I get my money back! 

Thanks so much again!
Kind regards,
Liam


----------



## averagejoe

316lorre said:


> Hello could you please help me. I hope you can tell me if this saddle bag on eBay is authentic or not. Thank you in advance
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...771771?hash=item1ef46c85fb:g:rxQAAOSwxphcYeNH


I believe this is authentic. Please post in the format outlined on page 1 of this thread for future requests.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Liams1989 said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> Thank you so much for getting back to me (and so quickly!)
> 
> Fortunately I think I should be covered my Paypal! Could you give me a couple of reasons as to why you believe it to be fake, it would help me with my case to make sure I get my money back!
> 
> Thanks so much again!
> Kind regards,
> Liam


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is authentic or fake in this public forum. I don't think PayPal will accept our authentication here anyway. You may have to go through a third party service.


----------



## averagejoe

chanelprincess said:


> Hi can someone please take a look at a My Lady Dior bag that I purchased on Ebay Uk today.  Im not sure how to do a link to the page but here is the item number 264190039748.  Thanks


The item number doesn't work. Please copy and paste the link and any pictures using the image feature.


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Joe,
I am still searchimg lady dior
Can You please have a Look
Item: Dior bag new
Item number: 202595299655
Seller:zadia2078

Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202595299655


----------



## chistmas07

Hi averagejoe,
Would you please authenticate this  Be Dior bag?
Name:  Christian Dior Be Dior Mini Flap bag
Item number:  183674789176
Seller: lindasitems
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183674789176


----------



## drdaw85

Hi, 
Can you please see if you can tell if this is authentic?
Item name: Authentic Dior Black Cannage Lambskin Leather Miss Dior Pouch Crossbody Bag
URL: https://parisstation.com/products/a...ambskin-leather-miss-dior-pouch-crossbody-bag


----------



## Unimlly

Hi,
I'm very new to Dior so really need help on authenticating this lady dior bag in small or my lady size. The bag was listed as black leather but it can look dark blue in certain lighting especially thread of the stitches. Not sure if this is how the black is for Dior or this is actually a dark blue bag. Also, not sure if the leather on strap is not consistent with the bag. I would like to know if the tag number can confirm on the color of the bag. The tag number inside the bag is 09-MA-0148.

A bunch of pictures here:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/xVtKLiEovgRfsNXr8

I believe it is made in year 2018. Lambskin in black cannage. Light gold hw.

If need pictures in daylight, I can take them as well.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## coco09

averagejoe said:


> It's weird how the pictures of important details look much smaller and are overly edited for lighting and contrast. A bit fishy if you ask me. Nonetheless, the bag(s) in the pictures is authentic.


Thank you! Joe


----------



## chanelprincess

chanelprincess said:


> Hi can someone please take a look at a My Lady Dior bag that I purchased on Ebay Uk today.  Im not sure how to do a link to the page but here is the item number 264190039748.  Thanks[/QUOTE





averagejoe said:


> The item number doesn't work. Please copy and paste the link and any pictures using the image feature.



Hi hope this works now.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## candice koo

Hi Joe,

Here you


----------



## candice koo

Sorry missing one photo


----------



## seriousshopper

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## chanelprincess

Hi could someone please take a look at this auction that I won yesterday for a My Lady Dior bag, I couldn't post the link yesterday, but am hoping this works now.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-bag-in-deep-grey-lambskin-perfect-condition/264190039748?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Item number 
264190039748
Seller: Ubba2003
Thanks very much.


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi! I found this lovely bag and would love to learn more about it.
It comes with strap + wallet
Some pictures are unclear and i used overlightning
So if more pictures are needed...

Item name: Lady Dior maxi in blue Vernis
Online reseller name: Dutch Lady
Direct URL link: Dutch Website


----------



## BaguetteLove

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi! I found this lovely bag and would love to learn more about it.
> It comes with strap + wallet
> Some pictures are unclear and i used overlightning
> So if more pictures are needed...
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior maxi in blue Vernis
> Online reseller name: Dutch Lady
> Direct URL link: Dutch Website


----------



## crazy_bag_ladyy

Item name: Lady Dior 2017 Lambskin Leather
Item number: 24462890
Seller ID: Phuong Ngo
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady...ack-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24462890/

Thank you!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Diorlovers9999

Dear Joe, 
Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag. 
Mini Lady Dior 2015  
Item number: 91000174423
Tag number : 15-BO-0155











Thank you so much


----------



## 316lorre

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Please post in the format outlined on page 1 of this thread for future requests.


thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

Diorlovers9999 said:


> Dear Joe,
> Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag.
> Mini Lady Dior 2015
> Item number: 91000174423
> Tag number : 15-BO-0155
> View attachment 4341460
> View attachment 4341461
> View attachment 4341462
> View attachment 4341463
> View attachment 4341465
> View attachment 4341466
> View attachment 4341469
> View attachment 4341471
> View attachment 4341470
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

crazy_bag_ladyy said:


> Item name: Lady Dior 2017 Lambskin Leather
> Item number: 24462890
> Seller ID: Phuong Ngo
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady...ack-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24462890/
> 
> Thank you!!


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi! I found this lovely bag and would love to learn more about it.
> It comes with strap + wallet
> Some pictures are unclear and i used overlightning
> So if more pictures are needed...
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior maxi in blue Vernis
> Online reseller name: Dutch Lady
> Direct URL link: Dutch Website


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chanelprincess said:


> Hi could someone please take a look at this auction that I won yesterday for a My Lady Dior bag, I couldn't post the link yesterday, but am hoping this works now.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-bag-in-deep-grey-lambskin-perfect-condition/264190039748?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Item number
> 264190039748
> Seller: Ubba2003
> Thanks very much.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

candice koo said:


> View attachment 4340172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry missing one photo


I believe this is authentic


----------



## candice koo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks Joe! Can I check why the interior of the bag is black, and not the usual red lining?


----------



## crazy_bag_ladyy

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements



Item name: Lady Dior 2017 Lambskin Leather
Item number: 24462890
Seller ID: Phuong Ngo
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady...ack-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24462890/
I just revised my post and requested for more photos. 
Thank you!!


----------



## BaguetteLove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your time an effort!


----------



## averagejoe

crazy_bag_ladyy said:


> Item name: Lady Dior 2017 Lambskin Leather
> Item number: 24462890
> Seller ID: Phuong Ngo
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady...ack-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24462890/
> I just revised my post and requested for more photos.
> Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

candice koo said:


> Thanks Joe! Can I check why the interior of the bag is black, and not the usual red lining?


The material of the bag is a seasonal one (it's metallic sueded goatskin), so it will not necessarily come with the red lining.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Is this response maybe for mine?


----------



## Ma12

Hi could this be authenticated please..and what year it would have been made..the previous owner had this bag for 10years and it's been in storage for 7years it's in great condition for its age.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey all, 

Just purchased this bag on eBay. Looks authentic but the one thing that has me concerned is the fact that the authenticity card was not filled in. It was purchased in Hawaii as an over the phone order before being able to order online.


----------



## jorjaiso

jorjaiso said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just purchased this bag on eBay. Looks authentic but the one thing that has me concerned is the fact that the authenticity card was not filled in. It was purchased in Hawaii as an over the phone order before being able to order online.
> View attachment 4342658
> View attachment 4342659
> View attachment 4342660
> View attachment 4342661
> View attachment 4342662
> View attachment 4342663
> View attachment 4342664
> View attachment 4342665
> View attachment 4342666
> View attachment 4342667


 And here are the rest -


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe,
> I am still searchimg lady dior
> Can You please have a Look
> Item: Dior bag new
> Item number: 202595299655
> Seller:zadia2078
> 
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202595299655


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> And here are the rest -
> View attachment 4342668
> View attachment 4342669
> View attachment 4342678
> View attachment 4342679
> View attachment 4342680


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Aliyahwan

Hi! I purchased a new mini dior bag off fashionphile and compared it to another one I have. I’m now questioning the authenticity of both. The leather tag with the charms are softer than the new one i got. Also the “Christian dior” stamped onto it is abnormally large.. The pictures are below, please help me authenticate!


----------



## Aliyahwan

Also, this is the new lady mini that I’m comparing the silver one with. Is it normal for the D charm to be at the end? I know the D always comes first...Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this as well! xx


----------



## Leewei

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag.
Item name: CD monogram flap navy blue
Online reseller name: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-monogram-flap-navy-blue-294059

Thank you.
Lee


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank You Dear Joe! I bought it!


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hey Joe -

A little concerned here. Some of the rollers bags I’ve seen online say “Dior Homme” Or just “Dior” on the zipper. :/


----------



## averagejoe

Aliyahwan said:


> View attachment 4342788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I purchased a new mini dior bag off fashionphile and compared it to another one I have. I’m now questioning the authenticity of both. The leather tag with the charms are softer than the new one i got. Also the “Christian dior” stamped onto it is abnormally large.. The pictures are below, please help me authenticate!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Aliyahwan said:


> View attachment 4342797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is the new lady mini that I’m comparing the silver one with. Is it normal for the D charm to be at the end? I know the D always comes first...Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this as well! xx


I believe this is authentic, although I do not know how the D charm could have moved there. The ring that attaches the handle and charm needs to be unscrewed to take the charms out so that they can be reorganized. You can bring the bag to Dior if you decide to keep it and ask them to help you.


----------



## averagejoe

Leewei said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag.
> Item name: CD monogram flap navy blue
> Online reseller name: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-monogram-flap-navy-blue-294059
> 
> Thank you.
> Lee


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Hey Joe -
> 
> A little concerned here. Some of the rollers bags I’ve seen online say “Dior Homme” Or just “Dior” on the zipper. :/


It depends on when they were made. Yours was made later last year so they had already changed the branding to just "Dior", since this was the new creative direction of the house.


----------



## Leewei

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you! Do you know the year and name of this pirse?


----------



## Emilyc3133

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html




Please help me authenticate this Dior.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Emilyc3133

Please help me authenticate this Dior.


----------



## Emilyc3133

Please help me authenticate this black Dior bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyc3133 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyc3133 said:


> Please help me authenticate this black Dior bag.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyc3133 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Leewei said:


> Thank you! Do you know the year and name of this pirse?


Unfortunately I do not


----------



## Emilyc3133

Thank you for authenticating the previous bags I posted. I would like to post a couple more for your review.


----------



## Emilyc3133

Please authenticate.


----------



## RegularDawn

Hi averagejoe,

Can you help me to authenticate this lady door bag? I’m meeting the seller in half an hour time... thank you so much! 

Im waiting for her to send me the serial number


----------



## rajtheracer

Hi Purse Blog! Newbie here and first reply to a post. I’m not sure if you guys can help authenticate Dior Homme but I’m guy totally interested in the Saddle Bag for men. 

Item name: Gray Calfskin Saddle Bag
Item number: (Dior Item number: 1ADPO093YKK_H07E) (Ebay Item number: 
192824436577)
Seller ID: Boombayeh
Direct URL Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-HOMME...-418a3868f27a&epid=2300090649&redirect=mobile

I mean it looks legit, but I am not sure if DIOR serializes the man bags or pouches similar to Hermes bags or LV Bags. They have positive ratings and have a satisfaction guarantee, the only thing is they don’t have receipts cause they claim they buy soooo many items. The foiling on the back, I’m not sure if its the leather but looks like it might be scratching off? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jellybean524

Hello AJ,

Was hoping that you could help me authenticate this Lady Dior.

Name: Lady Dior
Item #: 273692456025 
Seller: Brandmarket1
URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this dior bag
Name: be dior bag
Ebay 
Item 323685570910
Seller id luxurywatchshop
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...570910?hash=item4b5d29d95e:g:9S4AAOSwfhlb7x06


----------



## Filine

Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag for me? I'm not sure I've seen the Lady Dior in the Oblique pattern before so I just want to make sure
Item name: Authentic DIOR LADY DIOR MINI BAG. Box | dust bag | cards all included
Item number: 303060836501
Seller ID: claribelmm
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/303060836501
Thank you!!!


----------



## BiCheng

Bought from Luxury Next Season via the internet and found various place of the bag contains obvious defects. I took to local Dior shop and was told by Dior sales that Dior store do not sell product with such defects. Was told by Luxury Next Season it would cost me 10% = US$350 (the bag sold to me at US$3500 saying it is brand new ) for product re-shelf despite returning it within days of receipt and product contains obvious defects: Luxury Next Season claimed it is NOT count defect in the US. Is that right??? Any clue if this looks like an authentic Dior bag and if such defects really not count as defects in the US market? Thank you.


----------



## audoct

Please authenticate. Thanks
Item name: Authentic DIOR Lady Dior Calfskin Leather Bag
Item number: 283384754756
Seller: chemelba
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283384754756


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lusita

Hi everyone! What is your opinion on authencity of this Dior purse? Date code is only two letters and 4 numbers, which I have never seen before. I am considering buying it from a private seller and  will very much appreciate your input! Thanks a lot!


----------



## BiCheng

Bought from Luxury Next Season via the internet and found various place of the bag contains obvious defects. I took to local Dior shop and was told by Dior sales that Dior store do not sell product with such defects. Was told by Luxury Next Season it would cost me 10% = US$350 (the bag sold to me at US$3500 saying it is brand new ) for product re-shelf despite returning it within days of receipt and product contains obvious defects: Luxury Next Season claimed it is NOT count defect in the US. Is that right??? Any clue if this looks like an authentic Dior bag and if such defects really not count as defects in the US market? Thank you.


----------



## ownluxurygallery

Hi everyone!

I am new to this Purseforum 
I need your opinion prior to my vintage lady Dior bag
based from the seller, she told me that the blank card are meant to be like that, because she like it blank, however she told me that both of the card and the bag are authentic,
I am still confused with this, does somebody have encountered the same issue as I do or know anything about the blank Lady Dior vintage card.

please let me know
I really need informations and helps from you guys

thank you so much
have a nice day!


----------



## averagejoe

Lusita said:


> Hi everyone! What is your opinion on authencity of this Dior purse? Date code is only two letters and 4 numbers, which I have never seen before. I am considering buying it from a private seller and  will very much appreciate your input! Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ownluxurygallery said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this Purseforum
> I need your opinion prior to my vintage lady Dior bag
> based from the seller, she told me that the blank card are meant to be like that, because she like it blank, however she told me that both of the card and the bag are authentic,
> I am still confused with this, does somebody have encountered the same issue as I do or know anything about the blank Lady Dior vintage card.
> 
> please let me know
> I really need informations and helps from you guys
> 
> thank you so much
> have a nice day!


I believe this is authentic. The card doesn't actually belong to this bag, nor does the chain strap.


----------



## averagejoe

BiCheng said:


> Bought from Luxury Next Season via the internet and found various place of the bag contains obvious defects. I took to local Dior shop and was told by Dior sales that Dior store do not sell product with such defects. Was told by Luxury Next Season it would cost me 10% = US$350 (the bag sold to me at US$3500 saying it is brand new ) for product re-shelf despite returning it within days of receipt and product contains obvious defects: Luxury Next Season claimed it is NOT count defect in the US. Is that right??? Any clue if this looks like an authentic Dior bag and if such defects really not count as defects in the US market? Thank you.


Not sure about this. The thread coming out like this is very strange. You can return it and apply for a $350 credit card charge back if you believe this item is not as described, because you were unable to inspect the bag before purchasing.

$3500 for a Book Tote that is not from the actual boutique is ridiculous. They are still receiving stock of these bags and it is easier to find even the Oblique monogram version than before.


----------



## averagejoe

audoct said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks
> Item name: Authentic DIOR Lady Dior Calfskin Leather Bag
> Item number: 283384754756
> Seller: chemelba
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283384754756


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyc3133 said:


> Thank you for authenticating the previous bags I posted. I would like to post a couple more for your review.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Emilyc3133 said:


> Please authenticate.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

RegularDawn said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this lady door bag? I’m meeting the seller in half an hour time... thank you so much!
> 
> Im waiting for her to send me the serial number


Please read page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

rajtheracer said:


> Hi Purse Blog! Newbie here and first reply to a post. I’m not sure if you guys can help authenticate Dior Homme but I’m guy totally interested in the Saddle Bag for men.
> 
> Item name: Gray Calfskin Saddle Bag
> Item number: (Dior Item number: 1ADPO093YKK_H07E) (Ebay Item number:
> 192824436577)
> Seller ID: Boombayeh
> Direct URL Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-HOMME...-418a3868f27a&epid=2300090649&redirect=mobile
> 
> I mean it looks legit, but I am not sure if DIOR serializes the man bags or pouches similar to Hermes bags or LV Bags. They have positive ratings and have a satisfaction guarantee, the only thing is they don’t have receipts cause they claim they buy soooo many items. The foiling on the back, I’m not sure if its the leather but looks like it might be scratching off? Any help would be much appreciated!


I believe this is authentic. This seller is reputable.


----------



## averagejoe

Jellybean524 said:


> Hello AJ,
> 
> Was hoping that you could help me authenticate this Lady Dior.
> 
> Name: Lady Dior
> Item #: 273692456025
> Seller: Brandmarket1
> URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Cannage-Lady-Dior-Leather-Hand-Bag-F-S-3392/273692456025?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate this dior bag
> Name: be dior bag
> Ebay
> Item 323685570910
> Seller id luxurywatchshop
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...570910?hash=item4b5d29d95e:g:9S4AAOSwfhlb7x06


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Filine said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag for me? I'm not sure I've seen the Lady Dior in the Oblique pattern before so I just want to make sure
> Item name: Authentic DIOR LADY DIOR MINI BAG. Box | dust bag | cards all included
> Item number: 303060836501
> Seller ID: claribelmm
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/303060836501
> Thank you!!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi!
Pretty please authentic this lady Dior for me ❤️ Thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lusita

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for the reply! You guys are awesome


----------



## aiki1629

Hi!! I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but would really appreciate all the help. Just want to know if you happen to see this bag, it's from the 80s I tried to have it authenticated but, no professional authenticator can, authenticaye4u did and they too have concerns. I bought it from Japanese seller "ninafurjapan"


----------



## elliemaybrown

Hello! Please can you authenticate this saddle bag? Thanks!


----------



## Emilyc3133

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you AverageJoe! I really appreciate the time you took to authenticate for me. 

Emily


----------



## ploy4567

Dear AverageJoe,

Please kindly help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle bag. My boyfriend got it for me as a gift but we doubt its authenticity, however, we can return it to the vintage shop we bought the bag from in case it is fake. 
Please help us! 
Thank you so much.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening,
could you kindly have a look at this bag for me, please? 

Item name: Dior Gambler (I assume) 
Item number: 303068912721
Seller ID: buddyandselly (219228)
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Handta...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372

Thank-you very much for your time! 
Anja


----------



## averagejoe

elliemaybrown said:


> Hello! Please can you authenticate this saddle bag? Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening,
> could you kindly have a look at this bag for me, please?
> 
> Item name: Dior Gambler (I assume)
> Item number: 303068912721
> Seller ID: buddyandselly (219228)
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Handtasche-Braun-Rot-Damen-Tasche-Schultertasche-Bowlingtasche-Sac/303068912721?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> 
> Thank-you very much for your time!
> Anja
> 
> View attachment 4347447
> View attachment 4347448
> View attachment 4347449
> View attachment 4347450
> View attachment 4347451
> View attachment 4347452
> View attachment 4347453
> View attachment 4347454
> View attachment 4347455


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ploy4567 said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> Please kindly help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle bag. My boyfriend got it for me as a gift but we doubt its authenticity, however, we can return it to the vintage shop we bought the bag from in case it is fake.
> Please help us!
> Thank you so much.
> View attachment 4347316
> View attachment 4347327
> View attachment 4347328
> View attachment 4347329
> View attachment 4347330
> View attachment 4347332
> View attachment 4347333
> View attachment 4347334


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

aiki1629 said:


> Hi!! I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but would really appreciate all the help. Just want to know if you happen to see this bag, it's from the 80s I tried to have it authenticated but, no professional authenticator can, authenticaye4u did and they too have concerns. I bought it from Japanese seller "ninafurjapan"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346244
> View attachment 4346245


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi!
> Pretty please authentic this lady Dior for me ❤️ Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jennifer20

Hello everyone, can you help me authenticate this diorama? i am kind of suspicious. mainly the box looks fake to me - if any one can help!?


----------



## jennifer20

cont.


----------



## ambregaelle

Hi @averagejoe wanted your opinion on this little buddy. 
I don’t know if the first 3 pics are of actual bag but I asked the seller. 

Item name:  Dior Flight Shoulder bag (what’s the name of that shape pls?)
Seller name:  street7style 
Direct URL:
https://posh.mk/kGMFyRHStU

Photos:


----------



## myladydior

Hi ladies!

I am new to this and will be grateful if someone could help authenticate this! I am buying it from the seller new and unused.

Thanks much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ploy4567

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much so happy to hear!


----------



## ploy4567

May I ask for your help again?
I came across this vintage bag in a good deal on instagram and would like to know if it’s authentic or not.


----------



## matchamatcha2019

Hi @averagejoe wondering if this bag is authentic, any help would be appreciated. This would be my very first designer bag. thank you!


----------



## matchamatcha2019

OOPS! one of my pics didn't upload properly, i'm the above post. thank you again!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank-you very much for your time! I´m more than tempted by this bag- it´s so high on my wishlist! Now to debate with myself whether it makes sense to spend this kind of money on a showcase bag...


----------



## rednailed

Hi, curious regarding the authenticity of this Dior Saddle Pouchette 
Serial number looks off, Serial Number = MC 1001 - Did see that some are made in Spain. Back of zipper says lampo, everything looks good besides serial number. I purchased it from a consignment store. Thanks!


----------



## chelqiao

Hi Average Joe,
I am interested in this Dior Saddle Bag and it is my first Vintage purchase. Can you please see if this is authentic or not? Thank you very much.

Item name: Dior Monogrammed Saddle Shoulder Bag
Online reseller name: Bluesea38
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-monogrammed-saddle-shoulder-bag/24641444/


----------



## egan275

Hi Average Joe,

Appreciate your help and advise the authenticity for the diorama woc below:


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much !


----------



## egan275

egan275 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Appreciate your help and advise the authenticity for the diorama woc below:



Hi sorry missed out 1 more pics.


----------



## ploy4567

Dear AverageJoe,

So sorry to bug u so much, I am a Dior addict now. 
Is this necklace authentic?
Item name: I heart Dior pendant necklace
Seller: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../christian-dior-i-heart-dior-pendant-necklace

Thank you!


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi Average Joe
Was hoping you could authenticate the Dior bag below. Thank you in advance 
Item name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR LUXURY LADY DIOR M CALFSKIN SUPPLE STUDDED TOTE BAG.

Item number: 223392037476

Seller ID: brina4322

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTI...e&pageci=3831eea2-9067-40ba-a603-3feed439efe7


----------



## Fashionaddict333

Hi averagejoe,

Could you please authenticate this Dior oblique saddle bag for me please? Thank you!!


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi Average Joe,
I was hoping you can help me with this bag as well. It was purchased a really long time ago from consignment store. Thank you


----------



## ambregaelle

ambregaelle said:


> Hi @averagejoe wanted your opinion on this little buddy.
> I don’t know if the first 3 pics are of actual bag but I asked the seller.
> 
> Item name:  Dior Flight Shoulder bag (what’s the name of that shape pls?)
> Seller name:  street7style
> Direct URL:
> https://posh.mk/kGMFyRHStU
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4348046
> 
> View attachment 4348047
> 
> View attachment 4348038
> 
> View attachment 4348043
> View attachment 4348042
> View attachment 4348041




Just updating this request because she answered the first 3 photos on my previous post are not of her actual bag but she added two that are.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Hi @averagejoe wanted your opinion on this little buddy.
> I don’t know if the first 3 pics are of actual bag but I asked the seller.
> 
> Item name:  Dior Flight Shoulder bag (what’s the name of that shape pls?)
> Seller name:  street7style
> Direct URL:
> https://posh.mk/kGMFyRHStU
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4348046
> 
> View attachment 4348047
> 
> View attachment 4348038
> 
> View attachment 4348043
> View attachment 4348042
> View attachment 4348041


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> I was hoping you can help me with this bag as well. It was purchased a really long time ago from consignment store. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350060
> View attachment 4350061
> View attachment 4350062
> View attachment 4350063
> View attachment 4350064
> View attachment 4350065


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

myladydior said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am new to this and will be grateful if someone could help authenticate this! I am buying it from the seller new and unused.
> 
> Thanks much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jennifer20 said:


> Hello everyone, can you help me authenticate this diorama? i am kind of suspicious. mainly the box looks fake to me - if any one can help!?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ploy4567 said:


> May I ask for your help again?
> I came across this vintage bag in a good deal on instagram and would like to know if it’s authentic or not.
> View attachment 4348166
> View attachment 4348167
> View attachment 4348168
> View attachment 4348169
> View attachment 4348170
> View attachment 4348171
> View attachment 4348172
> View attachment 4348174
> View attachment 4348175
> View attachment 4348176


Can't tell without any logos inside but I think it's more likely authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

matchamatcha2019 said:


> Hi @averagejoe wondering if this bag is authentic, any help would be appreciated. This would be my very first designer bag. thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rednailed said:


> Hi, curious regarding the authenticity of this Dior Saddle Pouchette
> Serial number looks off, Serial Number = MC 1001 - Did see that some are made in Spain. Back of zipper says lampo, everything looks good besides serial number. I purchased it from a consignment store. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chelqiao said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> I am interested in this Dior Saddle Bag and it is my first Vintage purchase. Can you please see if this is authentic or not? Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: Dior Monogrammed Saddle Shoulder Bag
> Online reseller name: Bluesea38
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-monogrammed-saddle-shoulder-bag/24641444/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

egan275 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Appreciate your help and advise the authenticity for the diorama woc below:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ploy4567 said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> So sorry to bug u so much, I am a Dior addict now.
> Is this necklace authentic?
> Item name: I heart Dior pendant necklace
> Seller: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../christian-dior-i-heart-dior-pendant-necklace
> 
> Thank you!


Can't see the pictures without making an account. Please post the pictures directly here.


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi Average Joe
> Was hoping you could authenticate the Dior bag below. Thank you in advance
> Item name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR LUXURY LADY DIOR M CALFSKIN SUPPLE STUDDED TOTE BAG.
> 
> Item number: 223392037476
> 
> Seller ID: brina4322
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-LUXURY-LADY-DIOR-M-CALFSKIN-SUPPLE-STUDDED-TOTE-BAG-/223392037476?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F223392037476&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=1703dee31690aad33d649813fff4d05a&ul_noapp=true&pageci=3831eea2-9067-40ba-a603-3feed439efe7


Some of the pictures don't belong to the seller, and the few provided that look like they belong to the seller cannot be used for authentication as they are too blurry and small.


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionaddict333 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Dior oblique saddle bag for me please? Thank you!!


I believe this is fake. The seller even used some real pictures in there from the boutique which is so sly.


----------



## Myluxeloves

I asked the seller for some ‘real’ pictures of the bag as it was obvious some of them had been copied from the internet. The ‘real’ ones are the ones I requested but I agree they aren’t great quality, will go back and ask for more. Thank you


averagejoe said:


> Some of the pictures don't belong to the seller, and the few provided that look like they belong to the seller cannot be used for authentication as they are too blurry and small.


----------



## egan275

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank u very much


----------



## Sweetvine

Please authenticate this item for me [emoji1374]

Item name - Diorama bag 
Item number - 113661602124
Seller ID - lasheen81
Direct url link - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/113661602124


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sweetvine

More pictures


----------



## Amandinexxx

Hi

Hope it’s ok for me to ask a question. I have a vintage Dior bag but it has zippers marked Venus..I’ve never seen them before but did a bit of research and saw they are actually vintage. Has anyone ever seen them in a Dior bag?

Thank you in advance

Amanda


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi joe! Got it today and I am over the moon!!! Thank you very much. Can you please check this pics also as this is my First Lady Dior bag and I have concerns about font it looks like it is not very strict , sorry for my English.


----------



## jayviebp

Hi Averagejoe! Please help me. Kindly authenticate this Dior Bag Thanks a lot!

















Note: O is missing 
Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi joe! Got it today and I am over the moon!!! Thank you very much. Can you please check this pics also as this is my First Lady Dior bag and I have concerns about font it looks like it is not very strict , sorry for my English.


I believe this is authentic. The stamping is not always perfect. It's not that easy to get a perfect foil stamp.


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hi Averagejoe! Please help me. Kindly authenticate this Dior Bag Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4350420
> 
> View attachment 4350421
> 
> View attachment 4350422
> 
> View attachment 4350423
> 
> View attachment 4350424
> 
> View attachment 4350426
> 
> View attachment 4350427
> 
> View attachment 4350428
> 
> 
> Note: O is missing
> Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Amandinexxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope it’s ok for me to ask a question. I have a vintage Dior bag but it has zippers marked Venus..I’ve never seen them before but did a bit of research and saw they are actually vintage. Has anyone ever seen them in a Dior bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Amanda


Please share pictures of your bag if you want to have it authenticated.


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetvine said:


> Please authenticate this item for me [emoji1374]
> 
> Item name - Diorama bag
> Item number - 113661602124
> Seller ID - lasheen81
> Direct url link - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/113661602124
> View attachment 4350259
> View attachment 4350260
> View attachment 4350261
> View attachment 4350262
> View attachment 4350263
> View attachment 4350264
> View attachment 4350265
> View attachment 4350266
> View attachment 4350267
> View attachment 4350268


I believe this is fake. This one was very hard to tell. Yikes! They are getting very accurate with their fakes.


----------



## Sweetvine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. This one was very hard to tell. Yikes! They are getting very accurate with their fakes.



Wow that’s so scary! Thanks AJ! I was pretty convinced it was real, good thing I didn’t bid.  Thanks again!


----------



## jennifer20

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


 thank you soooo much you saved me a big headache!!!


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks again!


----------



## annasdominic

Hi I bought this beautiful flats from Poshmark. 
Concerned, however to know if it is fake or not. 
Please help me check?

https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU


----------



## annasdominic

Guys,

Please, please, please help me check the authenticity of this J’adior flats?
I don’t wanna spend $250 on a fake. 
Seller claims that it is authentic but some of her other posts sell designer brands and said “Not sure about authenticity it was a gift”. (which is a common scam I believe)

https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU


----------



## annasdominic

Edit: Sorry mistakenly posted it twice

https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU


----------



## annasdominic

Dear, averagejoe
Can you please help me authenticate this? 

https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU



averagejoe said:


> Please share pictures of your bag if you want to have it authenticated.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

annasdominic said:


> Hi I bought this beautiful flats from Poshmark.
> Concerned, however to know if it is fake or not.
> Please help me check?
> 
> https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU





annasdominic said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please, please, please help me check the authenticity of this J’adior flats?
> I don’t wanna spend $250 on a fake.
> Seller claims that it is authentic but some of her other posts sell designer brands and said “Not sure about authenticity it was a gift”. (which is a common scam I believe)
> 
> https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU





annasdominic said:


> Edit: Sorry mistakenly posted it twice
> 
> https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU





annasdominic said:


> Dear, averagejoe
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> https://posh.mk/RPVdlnNHzU


It is really not necessary to post your request 4 times. It comes off as rude, as if you are rushing us. Just to let you know, we are volunteering to authenticate, and we have busy lives of our own.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## annasdominic

I am so sorry for posting 4x!!
I wanted to delete the other 3 and just post one question to you but there is no option to delete, I am so sorry about that... 
so sorry about this as I am new to the community I have no idea you cannot delete your post. 

Thank you very much for replying and again, so sorry about this mistake. 



averagejoe said:


> It is really not necessary to post your request 4 times. It comes off as rude, as if you are rushing us. Just to let you know, we are volunteering to authenticate, and we have busy lives of our own.
> 
> I believe this is fake.


----------



## Metamor

Dwtqm said:


> So i think i just go with it ya? Cause my friend's bag have perfect prints. Not as messy as mine. I thought that mine was a defected bag sold to me.
> 
> But its very hard ro do exchange for me since my hometown doesnt have any Dior store.


Would you mind checking if your diorama has a CD on the magnetic closure? Mine doesn’t have so not sure if mine is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## Metamor

Can someone help me authenticate this diorama? The silver tone is so dark and it doesn’t have CD on the magnetic closure (not sure if Dior took that out for 2018 model)


----------



## vivsing

Please authenticate this Dior Vintage.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## prisla

Hi again AverageJoe!
I've got another another item that I'd like you to please authenticate.

Black Dior saddle clutch woc 
https://www.thepurseaffair.com/products/436-dior-saddle-clutch-wallet-on-chain-woc-crossbody-black










thank you so much!!!


----------



## irinadubina

Hi averagejoe! Would you be so kind to help me with the authentication of the bag?


----------



## Rhon

Can you help me authenticate this item:

Item:  Lady Dior
Seller:  Fashionphile
Item #:  305707
URL:  https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-large-lady-dior-red-305707


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi please can you authenticate the following supple studded lady Dior? Many thanks in advance

Item name: Lady Dior Leather Handbag
Online reseller name: Bel
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7065904.shtml


----------



## chelqiao

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## nanads

averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of all logo embossings inside and outside


 Dear @averagejoe, would like to follow up on this one. I attached all the pictures once again so it’d be easier


----------



## nanads

nanads said:


> Dear @averagejoe, would like to follow up on this one. I attached all the pictures once again so it’d be easier



More photos


----------



## nanads

nanads said:


> More photos



Last batch of photos  thank you very much for your time and kindness


----------



## averagejoe

Metamor said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this diorama? The silver tone is so dark and it doesn’t have CD on the magnetic closure (not sure if Dior took that out for 2018 model)


I'm very puzzled by this. The finish looks really off. The perforated Cannage pattern looks off, too. I wonder if it has more to do with the fact that the bag wasn't stored properly, causing it to dull? But that doesn't explain why the perforations look like that. Are you able to return this WOC?


----------



## averagejoe

nanads said:


> Dear @averagejoe, would like to follow up on this one. I attached all the pictures once again so it’d be easier
> 
> View attachment 4354487
> View attachment 4354488
> View attachment 4354489
> View attachment 4354490
> View attachment 4354491
> View attachment 4354492
> View attachment 4354493
> View attachment 4354494
> View attachment 4354495


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

vivsing said:


> Please authenticate this Dior Vintage.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353778
> View attachment 4353779
> View attachment 4353780
> View attachment 4353781
> View attachment 4353782


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

irinadubina said:


> Hi averagejoe! Would you be so kind to help me with the authentication of the bag?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi please can you authenticate the following supple studded lady Dior? Many thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Leather Handbag
> Online reseller name: Bel
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7065904.shtml
> View attachment 4354452
> View attachment 4354453
> View attachment 4354454
> 
> View attachment 4354452
> View attachment 4354453
> View attachment 4354454
> View attachment 4354455
> View attachment 4354456
> View attachment 4354457
> View attachment 4354458
> View attachment 4354459


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Rhon said:


> Can you help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item:  Lady Dior
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Item #:  305707
> URL:  https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-large-lady-dior-red-305707


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

prisla said:


> Hi again AverageJoe!
> I've got another another item that I'd like you to please authenticate.
> 
> Black Dior saddle clutch woc
> https://www.thepurseaffair.com/products/436-dior-saddle-clutch-wallet-on-chain-woc-crossbody-black
> View attachment 4354002
> View attachment 4354002
> View attachment 4354003
> View attachment 4354004
> View attachment 4354005
> View attachment 4354006
> View attachment 4354007
> View attachment 4354008
> View attachment 4354009
> 
> thank you so much!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Rhon

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## prisla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much! I've just made the purchase


----------



## Metamor

averagejoe said:


> I'm very puzzled by this. The finish looks really off. The perforated Cannage pattern looks off, too. I wonder if it has more to do with the fact that the bag wasn't stored properly, causing it to dull? But that doesn't explain why the perforations look like that. Are you able to return this WOC?



Thank you for your reply. No I can’t return ( Poshmark said it is authentic. Can you let me know what parts of the perforated pattern that look off? I tried to take it under natural light and it seems a bit lighter but still dull. I added some more pics


----------



## nanads

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much Have a great day and week ahead!


----------



## janed0e

Good morning!
Can you please authenticate at your early convenience? Thank you in advance!

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR DESIGNED BY JOHN GALLIANO NEW 100% AUTHENTIC RUNWAY HANDBAG PURSE
Item number: 323679954882
Seller ID: arminecool
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...e&pageci=85512a28-0fde-4bb1-8768-876965af04ce


----------



## rednailed

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


THANK YOU Average Joe!!!!! So appreciate your expertise and keeping this forum going!


----------



## averagejoe

janed0e said:


> Good morning!
> Can you please authenticate at your early convenience? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR DESIGNED BY JOHN GALLIANO NEW 100% AUTHENTIC RUNWAY HANDBAG PURSE
> Item number: 323679954882
> Seller ID: arminecool
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-DESIGNED-BY-JOHN-GALLIANO-NEW-100-AUTHENTIC-RUNWAY-HANDBAG-PURSE/323679954882?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=272d01acdcfe4a9485687e5188739414&bu=43048170977&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323679954882&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=2f5506d51690ac7525550c0cffe0acc2&ul_noapp=true&pageci=85512a28-0fde-4bb1-8768-876965af04ce


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Metamor said:


> Thank you for your reply. No I can’t return ( Poshmark said it is authentic. Can you let me know what parts of the perforated pattern that look off? I tried to take it under natural light and it seems a bit lighter but still dull. I added some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354860
> View attachment 4354866
> View attachment 4354871
> View attachment 4354872
> View attachment 4354874


The imprinting looks a bit shallow, and the material has cracked in almost all of the grooves for the Cannage pattern (see the photos below that you shared). The way the leather is pressed should not crack it. None of the authentic ones I have encountered would have cracks like that, and wear and tear cannot cause those cracks.


----------



## janya46

I have three Dior slap bracelets that I got in the early 2000's that I would like to get authenticated. I have done some research online and found them available from multiple sites and sellers but can't find any "official" info to be able to authenticate them. Any help is much appreciated! 

Photos attached!

Thank you!


----------



## Fashionaddict333

Hi averagejoe!

Could you be so kind as to authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag for me please:

Item: Dior saddle calfskin bag
Username: agiyan.1991
Item #: 202609165184
Website: eBay 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Fashionaddict333

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. The seller even used some real pictures in there from the boutique which is so sly.


 Omg thank you thank god I didn’t buy it! Appreciate your help!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi @averagejoe, I need your opinion on this bag that I bought and just received. I took additional pictures, the material is like an oilcloth or a coated canvas, and I noticed that the serial number is upside down as you can see in the pictures which makes me questioning its authenticity. Thank you so much in advance 

Item name: Vintage Monogram Dior bag
Item number: 153377305797
Seller ID: wkysimplesmente78
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Dior-Vi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## dantala4660

Hi I am looking to purchase this bag from a seller over seas and I’m not to familiar with Dior the charm looks correct to me. Does this look authentic?


----------



## Fashionaddict333

Fashionaddict333 said:


> Omg thank you thank god I didn’t buy it! Appreciate your help!



Wait I’m sorry Joe I forgot to clarify which bag this reply is for, the Dior oblique saddle fabric bag or black saddle calfskin bag? I sent 2 for you to authenticate this week. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi @averagejoe, I need your opinion on this bag that I bought and just received. I took additional pictures, the material is like an oilcloth or a coated canvas, and I noticed that the serial number is upside down as you can see in the pictures which makes me questioning its authenticity. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item name: Vintage Monogram Dior bag
> Item number: 153377305797
> Seller ID: wkysimplesmente78
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Dior-Vintage/153377305797?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionaddict333 said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> 
> Could you be so kind as to authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag for me please:
> 
> Item: Dior saddle calfskin bag
> Username: agiyan.1991
> Item #: 202609165184
> Website: eBay
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

janya46 said:


> I have three Dior slap bracelets that I got in the early 2000's that I would like to get authenticated. I have done some research online and found them available from multiple sites and sellers but can't find any "official" info to be able to authenticate them. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Photos attached!
> 
> Thank you!


Please do not start a new thread to request an authentication. All authentication requests must go here.

There are not enough details to authenticate these with, like the packaging, product tag, etc.


----------



## averagejoe

dantala4660 said:


> Hi I am looking to purchase this bag from a seller over seas and I’m not to familiar with Dior the charm looks correct to me. Does this look authentic?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionaddict333 said:


> Wait I’m sorry Joe I forgot to clarify which bag this reply is for, the Dior oblique saddle fabric bag or black saddle calfskin bag? I sent 2 for you to authenticate this week. Thanks in advance!


This is for the Oblique fabric saddle. I believe the leather one is fake, too.


----------



## Dioraddicttttt

Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag please ? Thank you very much ! 
Item name: Lady Dior mini


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

Dioraddicttttt said:


> View attachment 4357136
> View attachment 4357137
> View attachment 4357138
> View attachment 4357139
> View attachment 4357140
> View attachment 4357142
> View attachment 4357145
> View attachment 4357146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, could you help me authenticate this bag please ? Thank you very much !
> Item name: Lady Dior mini


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic


----------



## Emmab13

Hi there, I came across this very old bag at a thrift store today and left without it assuming it was fake. However I’d love to clarify with anyone knowledgeable on vintage Dior purses. I only took two photos, though there were no tags, stamps or any other way to make an authentication inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Emmab13 said:


> View attachment 4357970
> View attachment 4357971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I came across this very old bag at a thrift store today and left without it assuming it was fake. However I’d love to clarify with anyone knowledgeable on vintage Dior purses. I only took two photos, though there were no tags, stamps or any other way to make an authentication inside the bag. Thanks!


Sorry without any other details, this bag is very difficult to authenticate.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Title: 2018 Gorgeous Authentic Dior Burgundy Oblique Medium Saddle Bag *GREAT DEAL*
Item Number: 283401410462
Seller: BMclean0916
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283401410462?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Hi I was wondering can someone help me with this Dior Saddle bag, Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## spr66ng

Hello, can someone authenticate this lady dior small bag? Seller said it was bought in 2015. I've heard both good and bad reviews from this site so I don't know what to expect. You can check the comments for the questions answered by the seller. I've also seen that they listed the same bag before then re-listed with the same pictures, the difference in the price between the two listings is $21.
item name: LADY DIOR LEATHER HANDBAG
link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7081472.shtml


----------



## Angiedandie

Hello!

Can you kindly help to authenticate this bag?

Many Thanks!

Item name: My lady dior 
Seller ID: houseofjills
Direct URL link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/lady-dio...&ref_referrer=/houseofjills/&ref_sId=11333067


----------



## averagejoe

spr66ng said:


> Hello, can someone authenticate this lady dior small bag? Seller said it was bought in 2015. I've heard both good and bad reviews from this site so I don't know what to expect. You can check the comments for the questions answered by the seller. I've also seen that they listed the same bag before then re-listed with the same pictures, the difference in the price between the two listings is $21.
> item name: LADY DIOR LEATHER HANDBAG
> link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7081472.shtml


As long as the bag you end up receiving is the exact same as the one in the pictures, then I believe the bag is authentic. I do not believe this was bought in 2015, though, unless the seller bought it pre-owned. This is an older version of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Angiedandie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you kindly help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Many Thanks!
> 
> Item name: My lady dior
> Seller ID: houseofjills
> Direct URL link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/lady-dior-small-powder-pink-215915393/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/houseofjills/&ref_sId=11333067


Missing pictures of all of the logo embossings that are essential for authentication. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Ms.parker123 said:


> Title: 2018 Gorgeous Authentic Dior Burgundy Oblique Medium Saddle Bag *GREAT DEAL*
> Item Number: 283401410462
> Seller: BMclean0916
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283401410462?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Hi I was wondering can someone help me with this Dior Saddle bag, Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Dioraddicttttt

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic


Thank you so much !


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this bag   Tia

Name Dior lady bag
Item no 264214810545
Seller I’d  so_us17

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/4000-Dior-...810545?hash=item3d846e0fb1:g:T34AAOSw-YVcdOQ0


----------



## Angiedandie

averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of all of the logo embossings that are essential for authentication. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.



Many apologies!! 

Please refer to the pictures below 

Thank you!


----------



## Taanofficial

Could you please help me authenticate this one ?


----------



## Taanofficial

(Continue)  
Thank you.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag please? Thank you!


----------



## Me-myself&i

Is there any chance you could give me your expert opinion on this door bag I am thinking of buying as a gift 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/genuine-christian-dior-saddle-bag/1331162936


----------



## averagejoe

Angiedandie said:


> Many apologies!!
> 
> Please refer to the pictures below
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Me-myself&i said:


> Is there any chance you could give me your expert opinion on this door bag I am thinking of buying as a gift
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/genuine-christian-dior-saddle-bag/1331162936


Needs pictures of the back of the interior tag and of the logo embossing between the C and D.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag please? Thank you!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Taanofficial said:


> View attachment 4359424
> View attachment 4359425
> View attachment 4359426
> 
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this one ?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Me-myself&i

averagejoe said:


> Needs pictures of the back of the interior tag and of the logo embossing between the C and D.


Got one of the back of the tag
Just waiting on one of the back of the c&d logo


----------



## averagejoe

Me-myself&i said:


> Got one of the back of the tag
> Just waiting on one of the back of the c&d logo


It looks good so far, but will confirm once the logo photo is posted.


----------



## Angiedandie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Me-myself&i

Finally the last picture


----------



## SallyK

Hi all,

Please can you help me authenticate this bag? I have just received it through the post today, it's pre-loved from Ebay.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SallyK

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Me-myself&i said:


> Finally the last picture


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SallyK said:


> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Stefa1296

Hi sorry! Kinda new and was told a request must be here. My grandma purchased this bag for me and she believes it’s authentic, I have my doubts and was looking for any help. Thanks so much!


----------



## cocoforeverever

Hi @averagejoe , I just ordered this Diorama from Fashionphile : https://www.fashionphile.com/dior-metallic-brushed-calfskin-medium-diorama-gold-271253
Can you review and let me know if it's authentic? If more photos are needed, i'll post once I receive the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Stefa1296 said:


> Hi sorry! Kinda new and was told a request must be here. My grandma purchased this bag for me and she believes it’s authentic, I have my doubts and was looking for any help. Thanks so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

cocoforeverever said:


> Hi @averagejoe , I just ordered this Diorama from Fashionphile : https://www.fashionphile.com/dior-metallic-brushed-calfskin-medium-diorama-gold-271253
> Can you review and let me know if it's authentic? If more photos are needed, i'll post once I receive the bag.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ceedoan

Hello authenticators! please help with this lady Dior I just purchased preloved. I didn’t know there are super fakes like Chanel flaps. I don’t see any red flags when examining since i had two other lady Dior’s with me to compare, but I don’t know my dior like I do my chanel!! thank u!


----------



## ceedoan

Continued from prior due to reaching max pic capacity. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Neekita

Hello moderators,

I need help with the authentication of a pair of Dior jeans. Thanks in advance.

Item name: Original Dior Homme Slim Fit Faded Blue Men Jeans in size 30 
Online reseller name: urocklt
Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/8369942


----------



## hellojanedoe

hi, would appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this bag  The seller says it that the Christian Dior label is sewn into the bag and she can’t flip it up to take a picture of the underside. i’m not sure if this is the case for such vintage Dior bags or if it is a fake. my apologies for missing this part of the post requirement.

item: Dior monogrammed boxy pouch
link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/187698922

thankyou!!


----------



## hellojanedoe

this is a close up of the tag as a continuation of my previous post. thanks once again.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi please can you authenticate;

Item name: Dior Canvas Bag
Item number: 113667779061
Seller ID: car_77oziwyny
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113667779061


----------



## averagejoe

Neekita said:


> Hello moderators,
> 
> I need help with the authentication of a pair of Dior jeans. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Original Dior Homme Slim Fit Faded Blue Men Jeans in size 30
> Online reseller name: urocklt
> Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/8369942
> 
> View attachment 4362414
> View attachment 4362415
> View attachment 4362416
> View attachment 4362417
> View attachment 4362418
> View attachment 4362420


Looks okay to me but I'm not 100% sure. It's been years since I got a pair of Dior Homme jeans


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi please can you authenticate;
> 
> Item name: Dior Canvas Bag
> Item number: 113667779061
> Seller ID: car_77oziwyny
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113667779061


Missing photo of the other half of the interior tag (front) and the entire back of that tag.


----------



## averagejoe

hellojanedoe said:


> this is a close up of the tag as a continuation of my previous post. thanks once again.
> 
> View attachment 4362490


The photo of the interior is too blurry. Also, missing a photo of the back of that tag.


----------



## averagejoe

ceedoan said:


> Continued from prior due to reaching max pic capacity. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4362078
> View attachment 4362079


I believe this is authentic


----------



## clineVVV

Hello, can you please help to authenticate this pair of Dior earrings?


----------



## averagejoe

clineVVV said:


> Hello, can you please help to authenticate this pair of Dior earrings?


Sorry there are not enough details to make a certain assessment. They look fine from what I see but I cannot be sure.


----------



## clineVVV

averagejoe said:


> Sorry there are not enough details to make a certain assessment. They look fine from what I see but I cannot be sure.



Thank you for your response, averagejoe! I see, is there a specific something I need to look out for when I meet the person and check the earrings?


----------



## averagejoe

clineVVV said:


> Thank you for your response, averagejoe! I see, is there a specific something I need to look out for when I meet the person and check the earrings?


Look to see if it feels high quality, and to see if the Dior logo looks like the actual Dior logo nicely embossed in the metal rather than someone's homemade font attempt. The textured part should look very defined in real life rather than like a blurry mess.


----------



## clineVVV

Thank you so much! I will definitely look out for those and hopefully will find them good. I will update if I can. Thanks again, averagejoe


----------



## ceedoan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank u so much for taking the time to do this. i appreciate you. and THANK GOODNESS it's authentic LOL!!! it came with receipt as well but this confirmation settled my nerves.


----------



## Myluxeloves

averagejoe said:


> Missing photo of the other half of the interior tag (front) and the entire back of that tag.



Hi AverageJoe
The extra photos requested are attached.
Many thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Amrentek

Purchased this backpack style Dior. Looks like a nice bag, but I can’t find any indication that this style bag was ever produced by Dior. Can anyone confirm that it is a fake? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## averagejoe

Amrentek said:


> Purchased this backpack style Dior. Looks like a nice bag, but I can’t find any indication that this style bag was ever produced by Dior. Can anyone confirm that it is a fake? Thank you in advance for any help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi AverageJoe
> The extra photos requested are attached.
> Many thanks
> View attachment 4363588
> View attachment 4363589
> View attachment 4363590
> View attachment 4363591


Not sure about this one. The extra pictures are good but there are not enough details in the bag to authenticate with. It doesn't even have a date code.


----------



## Helloitsjustme

Hello , I just purchased this bag from a thrift store for 10 bucks, and I really love it. I would like to know if it is real. I have found a few pictures of it online and it comes with a clutch, but mine was missing the clutch. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Helloitsjustme

Here is a picture of the  of the Handbag.


----------



## averagejoe

Helloitsjustme said:


> Hello , I just purchased this bag from a thrift store for 10 bucks, and I really love it. I would like to know if it is real. I have found a few pictures of it online and it comes with a clutch, but mine was missing the clutch. Thanks for any help you can offer.
> View attachment 4364205
> View attachment 4364205
> View attachment 4364207





Helloitsjustme said:


> Here is a picture of the  of the Handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364210


I believe this is authentic. $10?! Lucky you!!!


----------



## Helloitsjustme

Thanks for the help.


----------



## zicocuy

Hello there admins,
wondering if this Dior Polo is real. Really in love with it! Thanks

Item name (maybe) : Polo shirt, “Christian Dior Atelier” embroidery, black piqué
Online reseller name: nope, friend’s


----------



## hellojanedoe

hi averagejoe, thank you for the comments. unfortunately the seller says the tab is sewed into the bag and cant find the date code, so she is unable to provide pics. i will assume that it is not authentic then. appreciate your help!



averagejoe said:


> The photo of the interior is too blurry. Also, missing a photo of the back of that tag.


----------



## averagejoe

zicocuy said:


> Hello there admins,
> wondering if this Dior Polo is real. Really in love with it! Thanks
> 
> Item name (maybe) : Polo shirt, “Christian Dior Atelier” embroidery, black piqué
> Online reseller name: nope, friend’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364572
> View attachment 4364573
> View attachment 4364577
> View attachment 4364574


I believe this is fake


----------



## Amrentek

I purchased a beautiful Dior bag not knowing if it is real. If someone could give me any info on it, I would really appreciate it. I can only find one similar lacquer backpack style without the Cannage quilting.


----------



## Jacquzi

Hi
One month ago i bought this Dior neckles from a private seller. On the CD logo (one in the end) there is a small Dior writing with letter R in circle. Could you tell me if it’s real? And im curious in what year Dior realised/ starter producing those neckleses. I know it’s hard to check Dior’s jewllery but lets try. Thank you


----------



## Jacquzi

Hi
I bought this neckles month ago from private seller. I know that pictures of the CD part are blurry but i can say that the writing looks clean and nice in real life. Is it Real or fake? How much can this neckles cost? Also im curious what year Dior started to make those. Im sorry if i posted this to wrong label im new Here. Thanks


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi please can you authenticate;

Item name: Lady Dior Leather Bag
Item number: 7065904
Seller ID: Bel
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7065904.shtml


----------



## mvsu013

Dear Authenticator,
I got this bag at a thrift store and I am wondering if it is real.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe,

PleAse help me authenticate this
Item: Dior Lady Dior Mini Hand and Shoulder Bag
Seller: Cecilia260715
Item number 123654278921
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123654278921


----------



## ghecute

Pls help authenticate this dior. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## ghecute

And also this. Again, thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> PleAse help me authenticate this
> Item: Dior Lady Dior Mini Hand and Shoulder Bag
> Seller: Cecilia260715
> Item number 123654278921
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123654278921


Sorry picture of interior tag is too blurry. Would also like to see the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the date code behind the interior tag.


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> Pls help authenticate this dior. Thank you so much in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> And also this. Again, thank you so much.


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Amrentek said:


> Purchased this backpack style Dior. Looks like a nice bag, but I can’t find any indication that this style bag was ever produced by Dior. Can anyone confirm that it is a fake? Thank you in advance for any help.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


I already assessed your item. Please take the time to look for the reply in the future.


----------



## averagejoe

mvsu013 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> I got this bag at a thrift store and I am wondering if it is real.
> View attachment 4365597
> View attachment 4365577
> View attachment 4365598
> View attachment 4365599
> 
> View attachment 4365574
> View attachment 4365573
> View attachment 4365575
> View attachment 4365576
> View attachment 4365577
> View attachment 4365571


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi please can you authenticate;
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Leather Bag
> Item number: 7065904
> Seller ID: Bel
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7065904.shtml


Missing picture of date code, and close up picture of the interior tag


----------



## averagejoe

Jacquzi said:


> Hi
> One month ago i bought this Dior neckles from a private seller. On the CD logo (one in the end) there is a small Dior writing with letter R in circle. Could you tell me if it’s real? And im curious in what year Dior realised/ starter producing those neckleses. I know it’s hard to check Dior’s jewllery but lets try. Thank you





Jacquzi said:


> Hi
> I bought this neckles month ago from private seller. I know that pictures of the CD part are blurry but i can say that the writing looks clean and nice in real life. Is it Real or fake? How much can this neckles cost? Also im curious what year Dior started to make those. Im sorry if i posted this to wrong label im new Here. Thanks


There is no need to post your request twice. It is difficult to authenticate without the box and any paperwork, so I don't know the authenticity of this particular item. This style was produced during John Galliano's time at Dior around the early 2000s, but I'm not sure if this particular style was produced.


----------



## ghecute

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic


Thank you so much. I really appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## eycartier

Hi all! I am new to Dior and would love assistance in determining the authenticity of these sunnies. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

eycartier said:


> Hi all! I am new to Dior and would love assistance in determining the authenticity of these sunnies. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4366766
> View attachment 4366767
> View attachment 4366768
> View attachment 4366771
> View attachment 4366769
> View attachment 4366770
> View attachment 4366772
> View attachment 4366773
> View attachment 4366786


I need the link to the item to see who the seller is in this case.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Sorry picture of interior tag is too blurry. Would also like to see the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the date code behind the interior tag.


Thank You


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Thank You


Can you please provide the other 2 pictures requested? Thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Can you please provide the other 2 pictures requested? Thanks


Sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Sorry


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank You! Do You think it is oldfashioned Because od long strap? Now the strap has a chain


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Thank You! Do You think it is oldfashioned Because od long strap? Now the strap has a chain


It still comes in a leather strap version, although you can now adjust the length of the strap. So yes, the one in the pictures you provided is from over a decade ago.


----------



## eycartier

averagejoe said:


> I need the link to the item to see who the seller is in this case.



Here is the link:

https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-mirrored-so-real-sunglasses-silver-325031


----------



## averagejoe

eycartier said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-mirrored-so-real-sunglasses-silver-325031


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> It still comes in a leather strap version, although you can now adjust the length of the strap. So yes, the one in the pictures you provided is from over a decade ago.


Thank You.
I think i will Wait for another one


----------



## calliope17

Hi  Please can someone authenticate this bag. It looks similar to a lady dior that I owned previously but I am no expert!  

Item name: Lady dior pink
Online reseller name: sikilela
Direct URL link: www.carousell.com/sikilela


----------



## averagejoe

calliope17 said:


> Hi  Please can someone authenticate this bag. It looks similar to a lady dior that I owned previously but I am no expert!
> 
> Item name: Lady dior pink
> Online reseller name: sikilela
> Direct URL link: www.carousell.com/sikilela


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Fashionaddict333

Hi averagejoe,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag:

Item name: Dior Mini Saddle Bag
Item number: 143166323706
Seller ID: mb548156
Direct URL link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Mini-...323706?hash=item215560bbfa:g:5eUAAOSwyi5chUXs

Also wondering if you authenticate other items in different brands? I have Gucci princetown shoes I need authenticated as well.

Thank you!!


----------



## dantala4660

Hello is this an authentic Mini lady Dior Bag. 
Item name: %100 authentic Christian Dior Lady mini bag 
Item number:372621733711
Seller ID: ernestvarnel_0
Direct URL link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372621733711


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionaddict333 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name: Dior Mini Saddle Bag
> Item number: 143166323706
> Seller ID: mb548156
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Mini-...323706?hash=item215560bbfa:g:5eUAAOSwyi5chUXs
> 
> Also wondering if you authenticate other items in different brands? I have Gucci princetown shoes I need authenticated as well.
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe the strap and the bag are both fake. 

And no, I only authenticate Dior. Please post those Gucci items in the Gucci forum in the Authenticate this Gucci thread.


----------



## averagejoe

dantala4660 said:


> Hello is this an authentic Mini lady Dior Bag.
> Item name: %100 authentic Christian Dior Lady mini bag
> Item number:372621733711
> Seller ID: ernestvarnel_0
> Direct URL link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372621733711


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Hello fellow purse lovers. I found this Dior bag at a thrift shop and was wondering if it was authentic? It had no serial number and it looks pretty vintage. Thank you very much and have a good day. [emoji4]


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Hello! I found this second Dior bag at a thrift shop and was wondering if it was authentic? It had no serial number and it looks pretty vintage. Thank you very much and have a good day. [emoji4]


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## calliope17

Thank you so much for the pink dior! I bought it immediately.  On a bit of a dior spree and so pardon me for yet another inquiry. I found two limited edition ones. Do you have any idea. I know dior produced this collection but I had only seen the embroidered one in white and black not pink 

Item name: Lady dior pink + lady dior black
Online reseller name: reneetannn
Direct URL link: www.carousell.com/reneetannn


----------



## fdc

Hi everyone, I'm newbie here, nice to meet you!

Could you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior in Rose Poudre? I really like this color in mini size! 
Thank you so much and please tell me if my post has something non proper as it's my first authenticating post!

Item name: Mini Lady Dior in Rose Poudre
Online reseller name: Atout luxe
Direct URL link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-rose-7067550.shtml


----------



## Anroli

Hi, this is actually a bag I bought off Vestiaire collective. I want to double check here that it’s authentic because I’ve heard horror stories of fake bags being bought off there.

My biggest concerns are
I  the closure is a push close (I thought they were magnetic), there is no serial number on the authenticity card, and the reference number on the tag doesn’t match the reference online.

I couldn’t get a god photo of the date/reference tag but it says 08-80-0147

Can you tell if my baby is authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

calliope17 said:


> Thank you so much for the pink dior! I bought it immediately.  On a bit of a dior spree and so pardon me for yet another inquiry. I found two limited edition ones. Do you have any idea. I know dior produced this collection but I had only seen the embroidered one in white and black not pink
> 
> Item name: Lady dior pink + lady dior black
> Online reseller name: reneetannn
> Direct URL link: www.carousell.com/reneetannn


Sorry I cannot authenticate with so few pictures, but Dior did make the pink style. Doesn't mean that this particular bag is authentic, though.


----------



## averagejoe

Anroli said:


> Hi, this is actually a bag I bought off Vestiaire collective. I want to double check here that it’s authentic because I’ve heard horror stories of fake bags being bought off there.
> 
> My biggest concerns are
> I  the closure is a push close (I thought they were magnetic), there is no serial number on the authenticity card, and the reference number on the tag doesn’t match the reference online.
> 
> I couldn’t get a god photo of the date/reference tag but it says 08-80-0147
> 
> Can you tell if my baby is authentic?


I believe this is authentic. The reference number is fine. And the closure was manufactured in a snap version before.


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Hi everyone, I'm newbie here, nice to meet you!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior in Rose Poudre? I really like this color in mini size!
> Thank you so much and please tell me if my post has something non proper as it's my first authenticating post!
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior in Rose Poudre
> Online reseller name: Atout luxe
> Direct URL link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-rose-7067550.shtml
> View attachment 4368659
> View attachment 4368660
> View attachment 4368661
> View attachment 4368662
> View attachment 4368663
> View attachment 4368664
> View attachment 4368665
> View attachment 4368666
> View attachment 4368667
> View attachment 4368671


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Czarinaolivia said:


> Hello! I found this second Dior bag at a thrift shop and was wondering if it was authentic? It had no serial number and it looks pretty vintage. Thank you very much and have a good day. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368526
> View attachment 4368527
> View attachment 4368528
> View attachment 4368530
> View attachment 4368532


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Czarinaolivia said:


> Hello fellow purse lovers. I found this Dior bag at a thrift shop and was wondering if it was authentic? It had no serial number and it looks pretty vintage. Thank you very much and have a good day. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368516
> View attachment 4368519
> View attachment 4368520
> View attachment 4368521
> View attachment 4368522
> View attachment 4368523
> View attachment 4368524


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Czarinaolivia

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for responding. Is it vintage?


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much Mod Averagejoe!!

Would you think that this is worth a price of €1.800 (vs. €2.450 in store) without original receipt and authenticate card as I'm thinking about if a day I want to resell it.

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Czarinaolivia said:


> Thank you very much for responding. Is it vintage?


Yes, it is considered vintage.


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Thank you so much Mod Averagejoe!!
> 
> Would you think that this is worth a price of €1.800 (vs. €2.450 in store) without original receipt and authenticate card as I'm thinking about if a day I want to resell it.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


I think this is worth it if you're going to get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Lindorff

Hi,
I recived an old Dior purse from an aunt, now i am looking for its authenticity


----------



## Lucylovesvintage

Hi all!
This bag has me stumped.  It looks authentic with the material used and leather feels good.  The zipper pull looks fake and is broken.  Zipper pull says 'ECLAIR' which I cant seem to find any info on.  The inside has no tags but is stamped, although quite faded, Christian Dior Made in France.  Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> I think this is worth it if you're going to get a lot of use out of it.



Thank you so much, I’ll let you know if I get it xo


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mvsu013

mvsu013 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> I got this bag at a thrift store and I am wondering if it is real.
> View attachment 4365597
> View attachment 4365577
> View attachment 4365598
> View attachment 4365599
> 
> View attachment 4365574
> View attachment 4365573
> View attachment 4365575
> View attachment 4365576
> View attachment 4365577
> View attachment 4365571



Here are the additional pictures you requested.


----------



## Joeychinrose8_990

Hi Joe,

I'm not sure is this right post, if any wrong pls guide me.. I wanna purchase a medium lady dior bag but not sure is the authentic bag, can u please help me to authentication this bag. The original colour was in pink but due to time storage it turn to different colour.

Many appreciate for ur time to reply


----------



## AnnyDear

Please help me authenticate this dior, I bought it in thrift store and it was super cheap. It’s not in the best condition also.


----------



## averagejoe

mvsu013 said:


> Here are the additional pictures you requested.
> View attachment 4369453
> View attachment 4369454
> View attachment 4369455
> View attachment 4369457
> View attachment 4369458
> View attachment 4369459


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

AnnyDear said:


> Please help me authenticate this dior, I bought it in thrift store and it was super cheap. It’s not in the best condition also.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Joeychinrose8_990 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I'm not sure is this right post, if any wrong pls guide me.. I wanna purchase a medium lady dior bag but not sure is the authentic bag, can u please help me to authentication this bag. The original colour was in pink but due to time storage it turn to different colour.
> 
> Many appreciate for ur time to reply


I believe this authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Lucylovesvintage said:


> Hi all!
> This bag has me stumped.  It looks authentic with the material used and leather feels good.  The zipper pull looks fake and is broken.  Zipper pull says 'ECLAIR' which I cant seem to find any info on.  The inside has no tags but is stamped, although quite faded, Christian Dior Made in France.  Any thoughts? Thank you!


I believe this authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lindorff said:


> Hi,
> I recived an old Dior purse from an aunt, now i am looking for its authenticity


I believe this is fake


----------



## Joeychinrose8_990

averagejoe said:


> I believe this authentic.


Thank you so much.. so happy to hear this


----------



## fdc

Dear Averagejoe and other mod(s) out there,

After my post asking for authentificating the Mini Lady Dior in Rose Poudre, I went to the store to try on the same bag and IRL it's too tiny. I think I will lean more towards My Lady Dior which is almost perfect in size though I'm not very fond of the thick strap.

So I found this My Lady Dior in Rose Poudre on Vestiaire Collective, could you please help me authenticate it ? Thank you so much !


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Dear Averagejoe and other mod(s) out there,
> 
> After my post asking for authentificating the Mini Lady Dior in Rose Poudre, I went to the store to try on the same bag and IRL it's too tiny. I think I will lean more towards My Lady Dior which is almost perfect in size though I'm not very fond of the thick strap.
> 
> So I found this My Lady Dior in Rose Poudre on Vestiaire Collective, could you please help me authenticate it ? Thank you so much !
> 
> View attachment 4370916
> View attachment 4370917
> View attachment 4370918
> View attachment 4370919
> View attachment 4370920


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


Hi,

Thank you for your reply and I did forget about putting info about the seller.

Item name: My Lady Dior in Rose Poudre
Online reseller name: Stéphanie
Direct URL link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-rose-6948411.shtml

Unfortunately the seller only posted these photos 

Thank you anyways!


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and I did forget about putting info about the seller.
> 
> Item name: My Lady Dior in Rose Poudre
> Online reseller name: Stéphanie
> Direct URL link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ain-dior-lady-dior-en-cuir-rose-6948411.shtml
> 
> Unfortunately the seller only posted these photos
> 
> Thank you anyways!


You mentioned that it was from VC already. Extra pictures of logo details are necessary for authentication.


----------



## Dashali

Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this door bag?thank you


----------



## b.Jane

Hello. Please help me authenticating this item. I have already purchased and it is in my possession.

Item name: Lady Dior calfskin Eden wallet
Item number: 153395074080
Seller ID: orestovich
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-calfskin-Eden-wallet-PINK-NEW-/153395074080?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xNOxCi10yvHpSi9AsH3HzR200ds%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## liniki

Hi, may I get help authenticating this? thank you

Item name: Dior Saddle Messenger Bag
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-leather-saddle-dior-handbag-7143579.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

liniki said:


> Hi, may I get help authenticating this? thank you
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Messenger Bag
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-leather-saddle-dior-handbag-7143579.shtml


We usually need a picture of the front of the interior tag to authenticate with, but in this case, I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

b.Jane said:


> View attachment 4371458
> View attachment 4371459
> View attachment 4371462
> View attachment 4371466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Please help me authenticating this item. I have already purchased and it is in my possession.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior calfskin Eden wallet
> Item number: 153395074080
> Seller ID: orestovich
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-calfskin-Eden-wallet-PINK-NEW-/153395074080?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xNOxCi10yvHpSi9AsH3HzR200ds%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this door bag?thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## b.Jane

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for the prompt reply!


----------



## Lindorff

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Why do you Think its fake??


----------



## italiengirl356

Hi, I think about buying this bag but I want to be sure that it is authentic.
Thanks in advance

Item name: Lady Dior Bag (Medium)
Online reseller name: 
Ophely9407
Direct URL link: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/magnifique-sac-dior-lady-authentique-1052466530/


----------



## averagejoe

Lindorff said:


> Why do you Think its fake??


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is real or fake on this public forum where counterfeiters may be reading to learn how to improve their fakes.


----------



## averagejoe

italiengirl356 said:


> Hi, I think about buying this bag but I want to be sure that it is authentic.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Bag (Medium)
> Online reseller name:
> Ophely9407
> Direct URL link: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/magnifique-sac-dior-lady-authentique-1052466530/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Darina Angelova

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4942332.shtml
I would love your opinion on this, as well as any additional info about year of manufacturing.


----------



## averagejoe

Darina Angelova said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4942332.shtml
> I would love your opinion on this, as well as any additional info about year of manufacturing.


I believe this is authentic, and it's from 1998.


----------



## Darina Angelova

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it's from 1998.


Thank you so much!


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 113685051276
Seller ID: lasheen81
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...051276?hash=item1a7828378c:g:8HYAAOSw5ydciZXW


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 113685051276
> Seller ID: lasheen81
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...051276?hash=item1a7828378c:g:8HYAAOSw5ydciZXW


I believe this is fake


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much Averagejoe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## liniki

averagejoe said:


> We usually need a picture of the front of the interior tag to authenticate with, but in this case, I believe this bag is authentic.


Thanks so much for the speedy reply!!


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> You mentioned that it was from VC already. Extra pictures of logo details are necessary for authentication.



Thank you, I've tried to negociate the price with her and asked for more pictures but she declined my offer anyways and €2.750 is still too high comparing to the retail price which is 2.950!


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Thank you, I've tried to negociate the price with her and asked for more pictures but she declined my offer anyways and €2.750 is still too high comparing to the retail price which is 2.950!


Whoa! I wouldn't buy for such a minimal markdown from the retail price.


----------



## Hannah Lee

Hi there averagejoe,

Can you help me authenticate this??

Item: Dior leather bag
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/white-leather-dior-handbag-7161342.shtml 

Sorry I dont really have other details of the bag other than the fact that it is an vintage item.

Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

Hannah Lee said:


> Hi there averagejoe,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this??
> 
> Item: Dior leather bag
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/white-leather-dior-handbag-7161342.shtml
> 
> Sorry I dont really have other details of the bag other than the fact that it is an vintage item.
> 
> Thanks!!


Not sure about this one, sorry. Never seen it before.


----------



## Phenomanon

Hi, can you please authenticate this lady Dior pumps a friend asked me to sell? I have some concerns. Thanks!


----------



## Mandx31




----------



## Mindlespindle

Was given this bag but have a feeling it's fake so I just wanted another opinion. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Phenomanon said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this lady Dior pumps a friend asked me to sell? I have some concerns. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374956
> View attachment 4374970


Sorry this is missing the original insole for me to check the details inside.


----------



## averagejoe

Mindlespindle said:


> Was given this bag but have a feeling it's fake so I just wanted another opinion. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375258
> View attachment 4375260
> View attachment 4375261
> View attachment 4375262


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mandx31 said:


> View attachment 4375255
> View attachment 4375257


I believe this is fake


----------



## JW88G

Hi averagejoe,
Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior in large?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Shivelle

Hey guys
 I have bought an Saddle bag of Dior. But this bag have no stamp or Data Code,... etc. The Seller told it is an old bag!
Can you check this bag if it‘s authentic please ?
Modell: Saddle bag
ID number: none 
https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/195416398-dior-tasche

Best regards

Shivelle


----------



## Ellamill

Hi Average,

Can you please help me authenticate this saddle bag? It looks, smells and feels like the real thing, but it was a present so I’m not 200% sure! TIA!!


----------



## averagejoe

JW88G said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior in large?
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Ellamill said:


> Hi Average,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this saddle bag? It looks, smells and feels like the real thing, but it was a present so I’m not 200% sure! TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376316
> View attachment 4376317
> View attachment 4376318
> View attachment 4376319
> View attachment 4376320
> View attachment 4376321


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Shivelle said:


> Hey guys
> I have bought an Saddle bag of Dior. But this bag have no stamp or Data Code,... etc. The Seller told it is an old bag!
> Can you check this bag if it‘s authentic please ?
> Modell: Saddle bag
> ID number: none
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/195416398-dior-tasche
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Shivelle


I believe this is fake


----------



## Ellamill

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for the quick reply! Bummer, can I ask what gives it away?


----------



## JW88G

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Ellamill said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Bummer, can I ask what gives it away?


Sorry we do not provide details of why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## Miranda 13

Can anybody help me and please let me know if its genuine its very beautiful thanks


----------



## cdbunny123

Hi would love some second opinions on this Lady Dior I recently purchased from Vestiaire Collective. It is currently being sent to them for authentication but would love second opinion. Thank you 


Seller : Alla
Link : https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-6565651.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Miranda 13 said:


> Can anybody help me and please let me know if its genuine its very beautiful thanks


Looks okay to me. Not 100% sure as this is an older piece.


----------



## averagejoe

cdbunny123 said:


> Hi would love some second opinions on this Lady Dior I recently purchased from Vestiaire Collective. It is currently being sent to them for authentication but would love second opinion. Thank you
> 
> 
> Seller : Alla
> Link : https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-6565651.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376880
> 
> View attachment 4376881
> 
> View attachment 4376882
> View attachment 4376884
> 
> View attachment 4376885
> 
> View attachment 4376886
> View attachment 4376887


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cdbunny123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## coco09

Pls help authenticate this bag
Name ; Dior lady red studded
Ebay item 362590784621
Seller id ligbushbind0
Link 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Anne1688

Hello Dior experts,
Can someone please help with authenticating this bag? Your assistance is greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance! 

Name: My lady dior-black
Item number: 312533396357
Seller ID: shashou-93
Direct link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...396357?hash=item48c4712b85:g:3VgAAOSwHOtcfifG


----------



## Miranda 13

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me. Not 100% sure as this is an older piece.


So one more question how much can I sell it for I'm in a tight situation.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls help authenticate this bag
> Name ; Dior lady red studded
> Ebay item 362590784621
> Seller id ligbushbind0
> Link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


We normally need pictures of the logo embossings on the leather tags, but in this case, the bag in the pictures is authentic. Only one feedback score, though...and the price is so low that I hope that the winner of this listing will get exactly the bag pictured.


----------



## averagejoe

Anne1688 said:


> Hello Dior experts,
> Can someone please help with authenticating this bag? Your assistance is greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: My lady dior-black
> Item number: 312533396357
> Seller ID: shashou-93
> Direct link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...396357?hash=item48c4712b85:g:3VgAAOSwHOtcfifG


Missing picture of the interior tag with the Dior logo. Also, this seller has no feedback and I believe the price is way too good to be true.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Miranda 13 said:


> So one more question how much can I sell it for I'm in a tight situation.


These older scarfs do not sell for much. Maybe around $50USD if you're lucky. It truly depends on who is bidding or buying at the moment. Sometimes they are looking for a similar colour or pattern and if this is the perfect match, then they may be willing to pay more.


----------



## Miranda 13

averagejoe said:


> These older scarfs do not sell for much. Maybe around $50USD if you're lucky. It truly depends on who is bidding or buying at the moment. Sometimes they are looking for a similar colour or pattern and if this is the perfect match, then they may be willing to pay more.


Thank you very much I appreciate you knowledge


----------



## matinaknk

Hello! I recently bought this Dior Rasta Boston Bag online and I wanted to make sure it is authentic. I would very much appreciate it if you could help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## matinaknk




----------



## matinaknk




----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this dior... Tia
Name; diorama bag

Ebay item 264240956645
Seller I’d so_us17
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/264240956645?ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.https://www.ebay.com/itm/264240956645?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D18c68cd79f6c4d8195bb0e584c305c5a%26bu%3D44249911815%26loc%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F264240956645%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3Da139205b1690ad4ebfd793aaffe3cc63&ul_noapp=trueebay.com%252Frover%252F0%252Fe11051.m43.l1123%252F7%253Feuid%253D18c68cd79f6c4d8195bb0e584c305c5a%2526bu%253D44249911815%2526loc%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fulk%25252Fitm%25252F264240956645%2526sojTags%253Dbu%253Dbu%2526srcrot%253De11051.m43.l1123%2526rvr_id%253D0%2526rvr_ts%253Da139205b1690ad4ebfd793aaffe3cc63&ul_noapp=true


----------



## GloriaQ

Hi! I want to get a miss Dior clutch but unfortunately Dior has discontinued this style for a while. I have searched online and narrowed down to these items. Would appreciate it if anyone could take a look.
Thanks in advance!

1)
Item name: MISS DIOR PATENT LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective Professional seller
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-7074663.shtml

2)
Item name: MISS DIOR LEATHER POCHETTE
Online reseller name: Xi from Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...miss-dior-leather-pochette-dior-2802576.shtml

3)
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Metallic Lambskin Cannage Miss Dior Promenade Pouch Dew Bleu
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...age-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-dew-bleu-318255

4)
Item name: MISS DIOR LEATHER HANDBAG
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-7161513.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

matinaknk said:


> View attachment 4379315
> View attachment 4379314
> View attachment 4379312


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate this dior... Tia
> Name; diorama bag
> 
> Ebay item 264240956645
> Seller I’d so_us17
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/264240956645?ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.https://www.ebay.com/itm/264240956645?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D18c68cd79f6c4d8195bb0e584c305c5a%26bu%3D44249911815%26loc%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F264240956645%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3Da139205b1690ad4ebfd793aaffe3cc63&ul_noapp=trueebay.com%252Frover%252F0%252Fe11051.m43.l1123%252F7%253Feuid%253D18c68cd79f6c4d8195bb0e584c305c5a%2526bu%253D44249911815%2526loc%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fulk%25252Fitm%25252F264240956645%2526sojTags%253Dbu%253Dbu%2526srcrot%253De11051.m43.l1123%2526rvr_id%253D0%2526rvr_ts%253Da139205b1690ad4ebfd793aaffe3cc63&ul_noapp=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

GloriaQ said:


> Hi! I want to get a miss Dior clutch but unfortunately Dior has discontinued this style for a while. I have searched online and narrowed down to these items. Would appreciate it if anyone could take a look.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 1)
> Item name: MISS DIOR PATENT LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective Professional seller
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-7074663.shtml
> 
> 2)
> Item name: MISS DIOR LEATHER POCHETTE
> Online reseller name: Xi from Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...miss-dior-leather-pochette-dior-2802576.shtml
> 
> 3)
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Metallic Lambskin Cannage Miss Dior Promenade Pouch Dew Bleu
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...age-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-dew-bleu-318255
> 
> 4)
> Item name: MISS DIOR LEATHER HANDBAG
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-7161513.shtml


1) I believe this is authentic
2) Please read page 1 for photo requirements
3) I believe this is authentic
4) I believe this is authentic


----------



## GloriaQ

averagejoe said:


> 1) I believe this is authentic
> 2) Please read page 1 for photo requirements
> 3) I believe this is authentic
> 4) I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your quick reply. My apologies for the second link.


----------



## GloriaQ

I have found this one instead with better photos. 
Thanks in advance.

Item name: Miss Promenade Pouch Black Lambskin Cross Body Bag
Online reseller name: Tradesy
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-miss-promenade-pouch-black-lambskin-cross-body-bag/24998291/


----------



## matinaknk

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

GloriaQ said:


> I have found this one instead with better photos.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Miss Promenade Pouch Black Lambskin Cross Body Bag
> Online reseller name: Tradesy
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-miss-promenade-pouch-black-lambskin-cross-body-bag/24998291/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Amrentek

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Yay, I thought that it was just a really good fake. It does need some repair to the bottom back straps. Any info about repairs would be greatly appreciated. Also, if I should have it repaired, if I decide to sell it?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 264243955112
Seller ID: teachemoo8
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...m3d862ac5a8:g:nNgAAOSwroJcju7o&frcectupt=true


----------



## linyl

Please help authenticate.
Thanks!


----------



## Carlybelle

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate a medium lady dior I am thinking of buying from Vestaire Collective. The feet look a bit pointy to me in the photos. 

Appreciate it!

Name: Medium Lady Dior, black lambskin with silver hardware
I do not see an item code
Seller: Bagista UK
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7117514.shtml


----------



## Zanora

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Purchase for MYR 8,000. Can you also help
Me to find out what year is this bag.  According to the seller it’s made in year 2011. Is it correct ?

Item name: Lady Dior

Online reseller name: luxurydesignerbranded

Direct URL link:
Carousell.com/luxurydesignerbranded

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

linyl said:


> Please help authenticate.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4381143
> 
> View attachment 4381142
> 
> View attachment 4381141
> 
> View attachment 4381140
> 
> View attachment 4381139
> 
> View attachment 4381138


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 264243955112
> Seller ID: teachemoo8
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...m3d862ac5a8:g:nNgAAOSwroJcju7o&frcectupt=true


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Carlybelle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate a medium lady dior I am thinking of buying from Vestaire Collective. The feet look a bit pointy to me in the photos.
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> Name: Medium Lady Dior, black lambskin with silver hardware
> I do not see an item code
> Seller: Bagista UK
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7117514.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Zanora said:


> View attachment 4381568
> View attachment 4381569
> View attachment 4381522
> View attachment 4381525
> View attachment 4381528
> View attachment 4381530
> View attachment 4381532
> View attachment 4381539
> View attachment 4381552
> View attachment 4381553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Purchase for MYR 8,000. Can you also help
> Me to find out what year is this bag.  According to the seller it’s made in year 2011. Is it correct ?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> 
> Online reseller name: luxurydesignerbranded
> 
> Direct URL link:
> Carousell.com/luxurydesignerbranded
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic, and is from 2011


----------



## averagejoe

Amrentek said:


> Yay, I thought that it was just a really good fake. It does need some repair to the bottom back straps. Any info about repairs would be greatly appreciated. Also, if I should have it repaired, if I decide to sell it?


You can have it repaired at any leather specialist.


----------



## Zanora

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much.


----------



## Zanora

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and is from 2011



Thank you... so the seller is telling me the truth.  I really appreciate your assistance


----------



## Jijel2019

Hi there. Could you please advice on how to know for sure that Dior diorama bags are original. I start having doubts about these 2 bags I baught from a charity event to discover they have no codes at all. Are they the real deal or replicas. Please help


----------



## Filine

Hi could someone please authenticate this for me - seems like a bargain
Item name: Christian Dior Clutch Bag Pouch Nude with Cannage pattern Leather 100% Authentic
Item number: 254168202605
Seller ID: indigo_violet15
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/254168202605
Thank you!


----------



## ponie.pp

Hi Averagejoe and authenticators, can you please authenticate this mini Lady Dior bag for me?  As I'm aware that there should be 2 screws on the gold circles where the chain goes through. Thank you very much in advance 

Ps. I saw it from a local shop so I do not have any link for the pictures.


----------



## ponie.pp

More pictures. Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Jijel2019 said:


> Hi there. Could you please advice on how to know for sure that Dior diorama bags are original. I start having doubts about these 2 bags I baught from a charity event to discover they have no codes at all. Are they the real deal or replicas. Please help


I believe these are fake


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> More pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4382997
> View attachment 4382998
> View attachment 4382999
> View attachment 4383000
> View attachment 4383001
> View attachment 4383002


Missing photo of the interior tag


----------



## dipi

Item name: Christian Dior Book Tote
Online reseller name: Yoko
Direct URL link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1417820858

Please help me authenticate this Dior book tote. The only thing that seems off to me is the date code. I was under the impression this model started being made in 2018, but the date code reads 2015. An expert opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## victoriax08

Too good to be true?  Please help!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...813069?hash=item546c6506cd:g:Se4AAOSwaAlcmJji


----------



## averagejoe

dipi said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Book Tote
> Online reseller name: Yoko
> Direct URL link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1417820858
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Dior book tote. The only thing that seems off to me is the date code. I was under the impression this model started being made in 2018, but the date code reads 2015. An expert opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I believe this is fake. There are LOTS of fakes of the Book Tote.


----------



## averagejoe

victoriax08 said:


> Too good to be true?  Please help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...813069?hash=item546c6506cd:g:Se4AAOSwaAlcmJji


Please post in the format outlined by post 2 of this thread for future authentication requests.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## Annnnn_v

Hi guys, I just bought this Dior Saddle Bag on heroine.com. I believe that it’s authentic but I still want to make sure cause it’s my first time buying a luxury bag hence I am not an expert on this. Thank you very much.


----------



## xCinna

Hi!
Please help me authenticate this Dior Addict Flap Bag.

Unfortunately no picture of serial code inside bag, as seller says that there’s a tag hidden inside and she can’t see the number. Also, they don’t want to force the bag open so can’t see/take a picture. Not sure if that’s okay. Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Dior Addict Flapbag
Online reseller name: quah123456
https://hk.carousell.com/p/221067156


----------



## averagejoe

xCinna said:


> Hi!
> Please help me authenticate this Dior Addict Flap Bag.
> 
> Unfortunately no picture of serial code inside bag, as seller says that there’s a tag hidden inside and she can’t see the number. Also, they don’t want to force the bag open so can’t see/take a picture. Not sure if that’s okay. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Addict Flapbag
> Online reseller name: quah123456
> https://hk.carousell.com/p/221067156


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Annnnn_v said:


> Hi guys, I just bought this Dior Saddle Bag on heroine.com. I believe that it’s authentic but I still want to make sure cause it’s my first time buying a luxury bag hence I am not an expert on this. Thank you very much.


I believe this is fake


----------



## tialicious

hi average joe maybe u can help me authenticate this lady dior mini in patent leather thank u so
Much


----------



## tialicious

Hi average joe i hope
U can help
Me authenticate this lady dior mini patent bag thanks u so much!


----------



## tialicious

Hi average joe pls help me authenticate this dior bag that im planning to buy its a lady dior patent mini thanks much !


----------



## Annnnn_v

Annnnn_v said:


> Hi guys, I just bought this Dior Saddle Bag on heroine.com. I believe that it’s authentic but I still want to make sure cause it’s my first time buying a luxury bag hence I am not an expert on this. Thank you very much.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Hi averagejoe, can you please be more specific? Thank you very much.


----------



## Annnnn_v

Annnnn_v said:


> Hi averagejoe, can you please be more specific? Thank you very much.


 I just realized that you can't share that information publicly, so can you please send me a private message about it? Thank you very much.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

tialicious said:


> hi average joe maybe u can help me authenticate this lady dior mini in patent leather thank u so
> Much





tialicious said:


> Hi average joe i hope
> U can help
> Me authenticate this lady dior mini patent bag thanks u so much!





tialicious said:


> Hi average joe pls help me authenticate this dior bag that im planning to buy its a lady dior patent mini thanks much !


There is no need to post this three times over the course of half an hour. It appears as though you are rushing us.

I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Annnnn_v said:


> I just realized that you can't share that information publicly, so can you please send me a private message about it? Thank you very much.


Sorry, but based on your new membership, I cannot. Please continue to contribute to our TPF community.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi AverageJoe please can you authenticate this as extra photos have now been added;

Item name: Lady Dior Leather Bag
Item number: 7065904
Seller ID: Bel
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/navy-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7065904.shtml


----------



## tialicious

averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post this three times over the course of half an hour. It appears as though you are rushing us.
> 
> I believe this is fake


Sorry because this is my first time
To post here hehe i thought my first post didnt show up thanks for your help average joe ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ponie.pp

Hi Averagejoe, I added more photos of the interior tag for you, my previous post were 7109 and 7110 (page 474). The color of the interior tag is a bit blue as I used the flash light to help taking pictures.  Thank you so much


----------



## Vintageluv3r

Dear aunthenticators,
Would you kindly help authenticate this vintage Lady Dior bag with date code MA-0917? Got it from online reseller and had it authenticated by authentication service company and they stated it is authentic. I'd like to kindly seek second opinion and would greatly appreciate your response. I think it has been re-coloured 'coz lambskin material looks very shiny and metallic for a vintage item. The exterior Christian Dior logo supposedly should be at the other side so I think the item has been sent for bag servicing 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!


----------



## Akras

Hi.
I would appreciate any thoughts on authenticity of this Lady Dior Totem.
Many thanks!

Item name: Lady Dior Totem


----------



## Akras

Part 2
View attachment 4386520
View attachment 4386523

Thank you.


----------



## Carlybelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! Bought it.


----------



## Lajka

Hi ladies, please is the bag Dior?





thanks!


----------



## xyzna

Hi. Can you help me tell if this is fake or authentic. This will be my 1st Dior bag. I googled the date code and the search resulted in 2 different dior bags both in size large. Is that normal?

Item name: lady dior medium in patent leather
Seller: thebagfinder
Link:https://instagram.com/thebagfinder?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=11o2xy6wdhx3m

Pictures are from the seller


----------



## Tessa612

Hi hoping you can help authenticate this Dior Mini Saddle 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> Hi Averagejoe, I added more photos of the interior tag for you, my previous post were 7109 and 7110 (page 474). The color of the interior tag is a bit blue as I used the flash light to help taking pictures.  Thank you so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386278
> View attachment 4386279
> View attachment 4386282
> View attachment 4386283
> View attachment 4386284
> View attachment 4386285
> View attachment 4386286
> View attachment 4386287
> View attachment 4386288


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tessa612 said:


> Hi hoping you can help authenticate this Dior Mini Saddle
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

xyzna said:


> Hi. Can you help me tell if this is fake or authentic. This will be my 1st Dior bag. I googled the date code and the search resulted in 2 different dior bags both in size large. Is that normal?
> 
> Item name: lady dior medium in patent leather
> Seller: thebagfinder
> Link:https://instagram.com/thebagfinder?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=11o2xy6wdhx3m
> 
> Pictures are from the seller


Please see post 2 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Lajka said:


> Hi ladies, please is the bag Dior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


No this is not a Dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Vintageluv3r said:


> Dear aunthenticators,
> Would you kindly help authenticate this vintage Lady Dior bag with date code MA-0917? Got it from online reseller and had it authenticated by authentication service company and they stated it is authentic. I'd like to kindly seek second opinion and would greatly appreciate your response. I think it has been re-coloured 'coz lambskin material looks very shiny and metallic for a vintage item. The exterior Christian Dior logo supposedly should be at the other side so I think the item has been sent for bag servicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386385
> View attachment 4386388
> View attachment 4386389
> View attachment 4386390
> View attachment 4386393
> View attachment 4386396
> View attachment 4386385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This bag looks redyed because of the colour and texture. The charms may have been removed and then placed back on, which may explain why the tag is backwards. I believe the bag is authentic but altered.


----------



## averagejoe

Akras said:


> Hi.
> I would appreciate any thoughts on authenticity of this Lady Dior Totem.
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Totem
> View attachment 4386492
> View attachment 4386493
> View attachment 4386492
> View attachment 4386493
> View attachment 4386495
> View attachment 4386496
> View attachment 4386497
> View attachment 4386498
> View attachment 4386499
> View attachment 4386500
> View attachment 4386501
> View attachment 4386502


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Akras

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Vintageluv3r

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks redyed because of the colour and texture. The charms may have been removed and then placed back on, which may explain why the tag is backwards. I believe the bag is authentic but altered.



Thank you very much averagejoe, appreciate much!


----------



## ponie.pp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much, have a great day


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! could you pls. help me authenticate this dior boston bag which I plan on buying I’m not sure of its authenticity. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! could you pls. help me authenticate this dior boston bag which I plan on buying I’m not sure of its authenticity. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic but all those beige parts are supposed to be white patent leather. They have oxidized over time.


----------



## ambregaelle

Hi @averagejoe ! I bought this cutie on eBay a few months ago and forgot to make a post for authentication because it’s been in a box waiting to be repaired. ( the D leather strap has some cracks on the shiny leather layer and had some glue on it so I got a good deal on it and intent on fixing it myself ) I’m starting to think that I have a real problem if i legit forget some saddle bags I bought hahaha! You’d think I would know how to recognize a fake by now lol

Item name: black [Nylon ?] saddle bag
Online reseller name: bonnibella88 on ebay
Direct URL link: original listing https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/273686108569

My photos: (excuse my gross nails)


----------



## RBV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic but all those beige parts are supposed to be white patent leather. They have oxidized over time.


Thank you very much!


----------



## jayviebp

Hello Averagejoe! Kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sharxo

HEllo, 

Can you please help authenticate this vintage Dior? Not sure of the item name. Found it on kijiji (similar website to Craig’s list). Thanks


----------



## Mustlovedogs7

Please authenticate this dior. Thanks in advance! Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312553598871


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Hi @averagejoe ! I bought this cutie on eBay a few months ago and forgot to make a post for authentication because it’s been in a box waiting to be repaired. ( the D leather strap has some cracks on the shiny leather layer and had some glue on it so I got a good deal on it and intent on fixing it myself ) I’m starting to think that I have a real problem if i legit forget some saddle bags I bought hahaha! You’d think I would know how to recognize a fake by now lol
> 
> Item name: black [Nylon ?] saddle bag
> Online reseller name: bonnibella88 on ebay
> Direct URL link: original listing https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/273686108569
> 
> My photos: (excuse my gross nails)
> View attachment 4389593
> View attachment 4389594
> View attachment 4389595
> View attachment 4389596
> View attachment 4389597
> View attachment 4389598
> View attachment 4389599
> View attachment 4389600


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sharxo said:


> HEllo,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this vintage Dior? Not sure of the item name. Found it on kijiji (similar website to Craig’s list). Thanks


Normally we require a lot more photos than this, but in this case, I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mustlovedogs7 said:


> Please authenticate this dior. Thanks in advance! Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312553598871


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> View attachment 4389621
> 
> View attachment 4389622
> 
> View attachment 4389623
> 
> View attachment 4389624
> 
> View attachment 4389625
> 
> View attachment 4389626
> 
> View attachment 4389627
> 
> 
> Hello Averagejoe! Kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much Averagejoe!


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thanks! I owe you like 10 drinks if we ever run into each other in Toronto!


----------



## coco09

Pls help authenticate TIA
NAme miss Dior bag
Item 382856384795
Seller  worldfind4u

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Large-PINK-Lambskin-Miss-Dior-Bag-Purse-100-AUTHENTIC/382856384795?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Filine

Hi could someone please authenticate this for me - seems like a bargain
Item name: Christian Dior Clutch Bag Pouch Nude with Cannage pattern Leather 100% Authentic
Item number: 254168202605
Seller ID: indigo_violet15
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/254184629671
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls help authenticate TIA
> NAme miss Dior bag
> Item 382856384795
> Seller  worldfind4u
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Large-PINK-Lambskin-Miss-Dior-Bag-Purse-100-AUTHENTIC/382856384795?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Filine said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this for me - seems like a bargain
> Item name: Christian Dior Clutch Bag Pouch Nude with Cannage pattern Leather 100% Authentic
> Item number: 254168202605
> Seller ID: indigo_violet15
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/254184629671
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sharxo

averagejoe said:


> Normally we require a lot more photos than this, but in this case, I believe this is authentic


Thank  you


----------



## louboutinsize4

Dear authenticators,
Would you please kindly authenticate this Lady Dior Medium?

Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Handbag
Online reseller name: Poshbag Boutique
Direct URL Link: https://www.poshbagboutique.com/products/dior-hangbag-oc672

When the bag arrived, everything looks good except I'm not sure about the handles. I've done some research online and some say the handles shouldn't be resting/swayed on its sides. It doesn't flop downwards, but it's not standing upright. However, I've also read that vintage bags are different. 

I'm not sure how to read the date code, but it's 02-MA-0055, does that mean 2005?

Thank you!


----------



## nimlalu

Dear authenticators,
Hi would you mind checking if my bag is authentic or not?
Item name: Lady Dior Medium Vintage
No serial number, no feet in the bottom, and the O charm is not attached to the leather tag. Also, the handle can move side to side (means to its right and left)
Thank you very much.


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate this Dior Diorama?
Item name: As new Dior Diorama Metallic Silver Leather Shoulder Bag authentic stamped card
Seller ID: Gladandeson
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-...YZoWNQHaPw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Please let me know if you want further details, I've already bought the bag. Thanks so much.


----------



## itstoxicbaby

Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior! Thank you so much in advance


----------



## hellojanedoe

Hi average joe! can you please help me authenticate this vintage canvas dior bag? i have already purchased it. the seller said it was made in the 80s and pre date code era. 

appreciate it so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

louboutinsize4 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Would you please kindly authenticate this Lady Dior Medium?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Handbag
> Online reseller name: Poshbag Boutique
> Direct URL Link: https://www.poshbagboutique.com/products/dior-hangbag-oc672
> 
> When the bag arrived, everything looks good except I'm not sure about the handles. I've done some research online and some say the handles shouldn't be resting/swayed on its sides. It doesn't flop downwards, but it's not standing upright. However, I've also read that vintage bags are different.
> 
> I'm not sure how to read the date code, but it's 02-MA-0055, does that mean 2005?
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic. Once the leather softens with use, the handles may drop lower.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

nimlalu said:


> View attachment 4392813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> Hi would you mind checking if my bag is authentic or not?
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Vintage
> No serial number, no feet in the bottom, and the O charm is not attached to the leather tag. Also, the handle can move side to side (means to its right and left)
> Thank you very much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jesssicaaa08 said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate this Dior Diorama?
> Item name: As new Dior Diorama Metallic Silver Leather Shoulder Bag authentic stamped card
> Seller ID: Gladandeson
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-Dior-Diorama-Metallic-Silver-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-authentic-stamped-card-/132998310267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qbO3GsRLLZ6kpdfeXYZoWNQHaPw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Please let me know if you want further details, I've already bought the bag. Thanks so much.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

itstoxicbaby said:


> Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior! Thank you so much in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hellojanedoe said:


> Hi average joe! can you please help me authenticate this vintage canvas dior bag? i have already purchased it. the seller said it was made in the 80s and pre date code era.
> 
> appreciate it so much!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Prettylittlepurses

Hi Joe, could you help authenticate this lady Dior bag? Thank you!!


----------



## Prettylittlepurses

Hi Joe, could you also help to authenticate this bag? I am debating between the two. Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## louboutinsize4

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Once the leather softens with use, the handles may drop lower.


Thank you so much, averagejoe!


----------



## hellojanedoe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much for your help!! appreciate it very much 3


----------



## Prettylittlepurses

Prettylittlepurses said:


> Hi Joe, could you also help to authenticate this bag? I am debating between the two. Thanks, much appreciated!



Sorry I forgot to attach pictures


----------



## nimlalu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

Prettylittlepurses said:


> Hi Joe, could you help authenticate this lady Dior bag? Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Prettylittlepurses said:


> Sorry I forgot to attach pictures


Pictures are far too small for authentication, and missing a lot of details. Please see post 2 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Bananatree

Dear AJ, 
could you please check this for me
thank you


----------



## Bananatree

and also this please
thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Dear AJ,
> could you please check this for me
> thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> and also this please
> thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


great, thank you very much!


----------



## Prettylittlepurses

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi Average Joe,
Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance !


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396517
> View attachment 4396518
> View attachment 4396519
> View attachment 4396520


Can you please provide a clear photo of the front of the interior tag, of the lining inside, and of the strap? Does the strap have crystals on it?


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> Can you please provide a clear photo of the front of the interior tag, of the lining inside, and of the strap? Does the strap have crystals on it?


Here you go thank you so much. Yes it has the crystal strap!


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Here you go thank you so much. Yes it has the crystal strap!
> View attachment 4396601


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for all your time!


----------



## itsckh

Hi! anyone know how to authenticate the dior visor?


----------



## averagejoe

itsckh said:


> Hi! anyone know how to authenticate the dior visor?


I moved your post here. Please post all authenticity-related questions here.

I may be able to authenticate the visor for you, but please post lots of pictures of every detail you see. Also, please include the link to the original listing as that is required for sunglasses.


----------



## Vivejka

Can you pls check this bag? 
Thank you very much in advance.

Pre Owned Authentic Christian Dior Cannage Leather Hobo Shoulder / HandBag

Number283444206718

By Glamfahd

https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Owned-Aut...206718?hash=item41fe975c7e:g:lbgAAOSwrW5cqiVX


----------



## Educk

Can I please get this authenticated? Million thanks

Item name: Authentic Vintage Dior trotter navy clutch
Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/679966990/authentic-vintage-dior-trotter-navy?ref=related-6&frs=1


----------



## Pursepigg

Please authenticate.


----------



## Pursepigg

More pics.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## foudesac

Dear Authenticator,

I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate this Dior Granville that I bought from TheRealReal.

Thank you so much for your help! I highly appreciate it


----------



## foudesac

More pics below


----------



## Kanyebest

Hey, I was at work earlier today and was cleaning the till when I found these glasses in the ‘rubbish box’ with random items. I’m not a expert at all with this but was seeking help haha. I must add that it was in pretty poor condition when found overall and looks to have been worn for a while


----------



## averagejoe

foudesac said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate this Dior Granville that I bought from TheRealReal.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I highly appreciate it
> View attachment 4397750
> View attachment 4397751
> View attachment 4397752
> View attachment 4397753
> View attachment 4397754
> View attachment 4397755
> View attachment 4397756
> View attachment 4397757
> View attachment 4397758
> View attachment 4397759


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kanyebest said:


> Hey, I was at work earlier today and was cleaning the till when I found these glasses in the ‘rubbish box’ with random items. I’m not a expert at all with this but was seeking help haha. I must add that it was in pretty poor condition when found overall and looks to have been worn for a while


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vivejka said:


> Can you pls check this bag?
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Pre Owned Authentic Christian Dior Cannage Leather Hobo Shoulder / HandBag
> 
> Number283444206718
> 
> By Glamfahd
> 
> https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Owned-Aut...206718?hash=item41fe975c7e:g:lbgAAOSwrW5cqiVX


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pursepigg said:


> Please authenticate.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Educk said:


> Can I please get this authenticated? Million thanks
> 
> Item name: Authentic Vintage Dior trotter navy clutch
> Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/679966990/authentic-vintage-dior-trotter-navy?ref=related-6&frs=1
> View attachment 4397649
> View attachment 4397650
> View attachment 4397651
> View attachment 4397652
> View attachment 4397653
> View attachment 4397654
> View attachment 4397655
> View attachment 4397656
> View attachment 4397657
> View attachment 4397658
> View attachment 4397649
> View attachment 4397650


I believe this is authentic


----------



## foudesac

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AverageJoe! I highly appreciate your kind help! Have a nice day!


----------



## Vivejka

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much! Have a nice day [emoji4]


----------



## Kanyebest

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic


Thanks for replying and taking your time to help me but I don’t have a box or anything just the glasses is there anyway I could fully authenticate them with the serial number etc and how to sell it etc, thank you for your help


----------



## Kanyebest

Kanyebest said:


> Thanks for replying and taking your time to help me but I don’t have a box or anything just the glasses is there anyway I could fully authenticate them with the serial number etc and how to sell it etc, thank you for your help


And also I’m not sure which exact glasses they are because I can’t find them online at all I’ve only seen one sorry for being a pain lol


----------



## Kate1811

Please Authenticate this 
Item name: Mini Dior Saddle bag Oblique white Jacquard and leather Auth
Item number: 264271962688
Reseller name: Sheloveyou
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Dior-...rd-Leather-Auth-/264271962688?redirect=mobile
Thanks in advance


----------



## seller456

Hi, would it be possible to please get this Dior wallet authenticated? (I really have no idea so apologies if it's blatantly obvious) Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

seller456 said:


> Hi, would it be possible to please get this Dior wallet authenticated? (I really have no idea so apologies if it's blatantly obvious) Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Kate1811 said:


> Please Authenticate this
> Item name: Mini Dior Saddle bag Oblique white Jacquard and leather Auth
> Item number: 264271962688
> Reseller name: Sheloveyou
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Dior-...rd-Leather-Auth-/264271962688?redirect=mobile
> Thanks in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## Kate1811

Thanks! 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


----------



## QBQ2

Hello,
I hope I have posted this in the right place and not hijacked someone's thread, it's my first time on here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please can you authenticate this saddle bag?. I've done some research and there's lots of different variations and I just can't tell. The quality appears to be that of a vintage bag of the period but I need to be sure. It has a monogram lining.
Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## PSG

Hi averagejoe, please can you authenticate this Dior for me please:
Item name: Authentic - Dior Diorama patent leather crossbody / shoulder flap bag
item number:312558483268
Seller ID: preowned.boutique
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/312558483268
Is this authentic?
Many thanks


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,
Can you kindly authenticate this Vintage Dior Saddle Bag,please? Thank you!


----------



## BritneySparkles

Hello Averagejoe,
Would you be able to authenticate this, please? 
Item name: Rare Pretty Vtg 70s Christian Dior Blue Rose Robe
Seller name: Bellenewlon
Item URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-P...-Dior-Blue-Rose-Robe-5c8c4f1234a4ef234a790f02
Thank you!


----------



## BritneySparkles

Hello Averagejoe,
Would you be able to authenticate this, please? 
Item name: VTG Christian Dior Robe EUC
Seller name: mscloset17
Item URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VTG-Christian-Dior-robe-EUC-599c9788a88e7d7cf5008228
Thank you!


----------



## kmiuc

Hi averagejoe,

Please help me authenticate this dior, i was looking for this bag for longtime and i just found it on a french second-hand application, the only concern I have is that the thread is not that straight... Let me know what you think.


----------



## lindlind

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this? Is there any red flag? The small hole on the tag makes me doubt. 
Item name: Dior Granville Polochon
Item URL link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/all/products/handbags-christian-dior-granville-polochon-handbag-cannage-quilt-leather-medium7734565614

Thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

QBQ2 said:


> Hello,
> I hope I have posted this in the right place and not hijacked someone's thread, it's my first time on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400296
> View attachment 4400301
> View attachment 4400307
> View attachment 4400310
> View attachment 4400312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you authenticate this saddle bag?. I've done some research and there's lots of different variations and I just can't tell. The quality appears to be that of a vintage bag of the period but I need to be sure. It has a monogram lining.
> Many Thanks in advance.


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

lindlind said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this? Is there any red flag? The small hole on the tag makes me doubt.
> Item name: Dior Granville Polochon
> Item URL link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/all/products/handbags-christian-dior-granville-polochon-handbag-cannage-quilt-leather-medium7734565614
> 
> Thank you so much!!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

kmiuc said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior, i was looking for this bag for longtime and i just found it on a french second-hand application, the only concern I have is that the thread is not that straight... Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 4401422
> View attachment 4401423
> View attachment 4401424
> View attachment 4401425
> View attachment 4401426


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

BritneySparkles said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> Would you be able to authenticate this, please?
> Item name: VTG Christian Dior Robe EUC
> Seller name: mscloset17
> Item URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VTG-Christian-Dior-robe-EUC-599c9788a88e7d7cf5008228
> Thank you!



Sorry I cannot authenticate this, or the other one posted too.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> Can you kindly authenticate this Vintage Dior Saddle Bag,please? Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lindlind

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## itstoxicbaby

Dear AverageJoe,

Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini! 

Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi AverageJoe, if you'd be so kind to please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you!
Item Name: Miss Dior Wallet On Chain Lockit bag Cream Beige patent leather gold receipt
Item Number: 202648747230
Seller iD: fluffyamazon 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miss-Dio...m2f2ece7cde:g:UQ8AAOSwtwVchvjj&frcectupt=true


----------



## averagejoe

PSG said:


> Hi averagejoe, please can you authenticate this Dior for me please:
> Item name: Authentic - Dior Diorama patent leather crossbody / shoulder flap bag
> item number:312558483268
> Seller ID: preowned.boutique
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/312558483268
> Is this authentic?
> Many thanks


I believe this is authentic. In the future, please only post authentication requests here. Do not start a new thread or send as a personal message.


----------



## averagejoe

itstoxicbaby said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini!
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi AverageJoe, if you'd be so kind to please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you!
> Item Name: Miss Dior Wallet On Chain Lockit bag Cream Beige patent leather gold receipt
> Item Number: 202648747230
> Seller iD: fluffyamazon
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miss-Dio...m2f2ece7cde:g:UQ8AAOSwtwVchvjj&frcectupt=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Debbiepga

Hello,
Could I please get some help authenticating this bag. 

Thank you. 

Item name: Lady Dior 
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:


----------



## R15C4

Hi, can you pls authentic this lady dior mini,it doesnt has serial number inside but the seller seem very sure this authentic.thank you
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323686377436


----------



## R15C4

Hi can you pls look at this lady dior bag,it doesnt have serial number inside but the seller seem so sure this bag is authentic.thank you

Item name: lady dior mini
Item number:323686377436
Seller ID: happybuyer261
Direct URL link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323686377436


----------



## PSG

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. In the future, please only post authentication requests here. Do not start a new thread or send as a personal message.


Thank you Joe, much appreciated! Sorry about posting in the wrong forum. I'm using Google Chrome on a laptop, I couldn't find the button/link to create a new post in this section of the forum, please can you show me where?
Thank you,
PSG


----------



## pipbongxu

Hi AverageJoe
Could you please help to authenticate this Dior D-fence for me. Much appreciated!
Item name: Dior D-fence
Online reseller name: N/A as it was given as a gift
Direct URL link: N/A


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Hi AverageJoe
> Could you please help to authenticate this Dior D-fence for me. Much appreciated!
> Item name: Dior D-fence
> Online reseller name: N/A as it was given as a gift
> Direct URL link: N/A


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

PSG said:


> Thank you Joe, much appreciated! Sorry about posting in the wrong forum. I'm using Google Chrome on a laptop, I couldn't find the button/link to create a new post in this section of the forum, please can you show me where?
> Thank you,
> PSG


Just scroll to the bottom of the page and you can type a message in this thread.


----------



## averagejoe

R15C4 said:


> Hi can you pls look at this lady dior bag,it doesnt have serial number inside but the seller seem so sure this bag is authentic.thank you
> 
> Item name: lady dior mini
> Item number:323686377436
> Seller ID: happybuyer261
> Direct URL link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323686377436


I believe this is authentic. In the future, please do not post the same request more than once.


----------



## averagejoe

Debbiepga said:


> Hello,
> Could I please get some help authenticating this bag.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:


I believe this is fake


----------



## pipbongxu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks Joe so much!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Aannllyynn

Hello everyone and anyone! (: can anyone help authenticate this Dior bag?


----------



## Aannllyynn

Part 2

Sorry if the pictures are blurry. But these are all I have.


----------



## R15C4

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. In the future, please do not post the same request more than once.


Thank you,sorry about double post
So even the bag doesnt have serial number doesnt mean its fake?thanks


----------



## dieuanholalaaa

Hi ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate this item? The seller is a friend of my friend, and she does not sell bags frequently. Your help is much appreciated  

Item name: Christian Dior Diorama Croisiere pounch in grained leather.


----------



## Bagdazzle

Hello everyone! Can you please authenticate this Diorama? I’ve already ordered it, but they an authenticity guarantee. My concerns comes because the size is off; it says it’s a medium but shows the measurements of a small.  But that could be an honest mistake.

Thanks!

Soho Luxury Consignment
https://shopatsoho.com/products/christian-dior-silver-diorama-flap-bag


----------



## averagejoe

Aannllyynn said:


> Hello everyone and anyone! (: can anyone help authenticate this Dior bag?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Bagdazzle said:


> Hello everyone! Can you please authenticate this Diorama? I’ve already ordered it, but they an authenticity guarantee. My concerns comes because the size is off; it says it’s a medium but shows the measurements of a small.  But that could be an honest mistake.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Soho Luxury Consignment
> https://shopatsoho.com/products/christian-dior-silver-diorama-flap-bag
> 
> View attachment 4404703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404707


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

R15C4 said:


> Thank you,sorry about double post
> So even the bag doesnt have serial number doesnt mean its fake?thanks


It does have a serial number. It may be in the lining of the pocket.


----------



## averagejoe

dieuanholalaaa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this item? The seller is a friend of my friend, and she does not sell bags frequently. Your help is much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Diorama Croisiere pounch in grained leather.
> 
> View attachment 4404448
> View attachment 4404449
> View attachment 4404450
> View attachment 4404451
> View attachment 4404452


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Bagdazzle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks for your help!


----------



## Traumatic

Hi, I would appreciate your opinion on this mini j'adior. Seems very cheap for an authentic bag?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323778496371

Thanks for looking


----------



## dieuanholalaaa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## pipbongxu

Hi AverageJoe
Appreciate your opinion on this bag please. Thanks a lot in advance!
Item name: Dior Oblique mini saddle
Item number: 183770541023
Seller ID: ronen_27030
URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183770541023


----------



## chistmas07

Hi Averagejoe,
Please authenticate this mini Dior?

Name:  tricolor mini lady Dior
Seller:  Fashionphile
Direct link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-tri-color-lady-dior-fuchsia-338161

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## averagejoe

Traumatic said:


> Hi, I would appreciate your opinion on this mini j'adior. Seems very cheap for an authentic bag?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323778496371
> 
> Thanks for looking


The listing shows one picture only for some reason. I cannot authenticate with just one picture.

In the future, please post according to the requirements listed on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Please authenticate this mini Dior?
> 
> Name:  tricolor mini lady Dior
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Direct link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-tri-color-lady-dior-fuchsia-338161
> 
> Thank you very much for your time


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Hi AverageJoe
> Appreciate your opinion on this bag please. Thanks a lot in advance!
> Item name: Dior Oblique mini saddle
> Item number: 183770541023
> Seller ID: ronen_27030
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183770541023


I believe this is fake


----------



## R15C4

Hi Averagejoe,
Would you please authenticate this lady dior mini bag,TIA


----------



## pipbongxu

Hi AverageJoe

Appreciate your opinion on this one too as I am planning to buy one off ebay. Thanks a lot for your help!
Item name: Dior saddle
Item number: 113719430570
Seller ID: lastcalldesigner
URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113719430570


----------



## Patty_PT

Dear AverageJoe,
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior saddle bag as I've planned to buy it from the secondhand shop. Attached are pictures that the seller send to me. Thanks in advance!!
Picture: 
https://ibb.co/PjL3ggf
https://ibb.co/N6LKws1
https://ibb.co/KD5PppC
https://ibb.co/MR9s8QS
https://ibb.co/Xjqz7Q0
https://ibb.co/tbSnVqx
https://ibb.co/my0fTnH
https://ibb.co/xHcGj13
https://ibb.co/S5vRpqL
https://ibb.co/hXtjXF2
https://ibb.co/2nTjLd9
https://ibb.co/ggpFSPj
https://ibb.co/FVrPdd1
https://ibb.co/PrwTnvn


----------



## Aannllyynn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hello, could someone help me out with this Dior Saddle. I am really REALLY interested.

Item name: *SOLD OUT* Authentic Medium Dior Grained Calfskin Oblique Saddle Bag in Blush
Item number: 113719430570
Seller ID: lastcalldesigner
URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F113719430570


----------



## pipbongxu

Hi Averagejoe
Excuse me for sending several requests as I am really into this new style saddle bags and trying to buy one for myself. I would appreciate your opinion on this one as well please. Thanks a lot for your help!
Item name: BNWOT BLACK LEATHER DIOR SADDLE BAG $3350
Item number: 233201094955
Seller ID: kasail123
URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233201094955


----------



## averagejoe

R15C4 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Would you please authenticate this lady dior mini bag,TIA
> View attachment 4405597
> View attachment 4405598
> View attachment 4405599
> View attachment 4405600
> View attachment 4405601
> View attachment 4405602
> View attachment 4405603
> View attachment 4405604
> View attachment 4405605
> View attachment 4405597
> View attachment 4405598
> View attachment 4405599
> View attachment 4405600
> View attachment 4405601
> View attachment 4405602
> View attachment 4405603
> View attachment 4405604
> View attachment 4405605


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Hi AverageJoe
> 
> Appreciate your opinion on this one too as I am planning to buy one off ebay. Thanks a lot for your help!
> Item name: Dior saddle
> Item number: 113719430570
> Seller ID: lastcalldesigner
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113719430570





Ms.parker123 said:


> Hello, could someone help me out with this Dior Saddle. I am really REALLY interested.
> 
> Item name: *SOLD OUT* Authentic Medium Dior Grained Calfskin Oblique Saddle Bag in Blush
> Item number: 113719430570
> Seller ID: lastcalldesigner
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F113719430570


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Patty_PT said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior saddle bag as I've planned to buy it from the secondhand shop. Attached are pictures that the seller send to me. Thanks in advance!!
> Picture:
> https://ibb.co/PjL3ggf
> https://ibb.co/N6LKws1
> https://ibb.co/KD5PppC
> https://ibb.co/MR9s8QS
> https://ibb.co/Xjqz7Q0
> https://ibb.co/tbSnVqx
> https://ibb.co/my0fTnH
> https://ibb.co/xHcGj13
> https://ibb.co/S5vRpqL
> https://ibb.co/hXtjXF2
> https://ibb.co/2nTjLd9
> https://ibb.co/ggpFSPj
> https://ibb.co/FVrPdd1
> https://ibb.co/PrwTnvn


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Hi Averagejoe
> Excuse me for sending several requests as I am really into this new style saddle bags and trying to buy one for myself. I would appreciate your opinion on this one as well please. Thanks a lot for your help!
> Item name: BNWOT BLACK LEATHER DIOR SADDLE BAG $3350
> Item number: 233201094955
> Seller ID: kasail123
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233201094955


Missing photo of the date code


----------



## Glamourangel

Please help me authenticate this bag. Apparently she bought it brand new in Dior and the price was €750. It's satin and not lambskin and this bag doesen't have any feet. The receipt says "LD soir poig vernis"

Item: Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior bag
Seller ID: Su
Direct URL link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-dior-handtaske/58523338


----------



## averagejoe

Glamourangel said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Apparently she bought it brand new in Dior and the price was €750. It's satin and not lambskin and this bag doesen't have any feet. The receipt says "LD soir poig vernis"
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior bag
> Seller ID: Su
> Direct URL link: https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-dior-handtaske/58523338


Normally we need a picture of the logo embossing on the tag inside to authenticate. Please post that for future requests. In this case, I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## DanniiV

Hello,
Could I please get some help authenticating this Dior frame?
Item Name: Dior Montaigne 54
My friend bought me the frame as a gift from a website called fashioneyewear.co.uk. Never heard of them so I just wanted to confirm its authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> Could I please get some help authenticating this Dior frame?
> Item Name: Dior Montaigne 54
> My friend bought me the frame as a gift from a website called fashioneyewear.co.uk. Never heard of them so I just wanted to confirm its authenticity. Thank you.


These look okay to me but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Glamourangel

averagejoe said:


> Normally we need a picture of the logo embossing on the tag inside to authenticate. Please post that for future requests. In this case, I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you very much. Can it still be authentic even though this bag doesen't have the leather charm, doesen't have feet and it has a different interior cloth than other Lady Dior bags? I'm new at Dior bags, so that's why I have that many questions.


----------



## averagejoe

Glamourangel said:


> Thank you very much. Can it still be authentic even though this bag doesen't have the leather charm, doesen't have feet and it has a different interior cloth than other Lady Dior bags? I'm new at Dior bags, so that's why I have that many questions.


I saw all of these details when I assessed the bag.


----------



## Glamourangel

averagejoe said:


> I saw all of these details when I assessed the bag.



Okay, thank you very much!


----------



## porcelaenhaven117

Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Purpose
Direct URL link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/purpose-inc/90065808/


----------



## averagejoe

porcelaenhaven117 said:


> Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Purpose
> Direct URL link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/purpose-inc/90065808/
> 
> View attachment 4410177
> View attachment 4410178
> View attachment 4410179
> View attachment 4410180
> View attachment 4410181
> View attachment 4410182
> View attachment 4410183
> View attachment 4410184
> View attachment 4410185


I believe this is authentic


----------



## anapinzaru

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag!! Overall seems real, but it doesn’t have the authentication number on the card and on  the inside label the code is MA, but for  all bags that i jave checked online, it says RU! Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

anapinzaru said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag!! Overall seems real, but it doesn’t have the authentication number on the card and on  the inside label the code is MA, but for  all bags that i jave checked online, it says RU! Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jamalina

Hi, I need an authentication of a Dior Book Tote from this season. It is bring sold on a local Platform.

Thanks a Lot in advance!!


----------



## Jamalina

And here is another one:

Thanks!!


----------



## Dashali

Would you be so kind to help me...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...976002?hash=item5d8a672cc2:g:D9IAAOSw1tRco~lb
Thank you very much


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi i need some help authenticating this bag please  its avintage piece made in 1997 i was just worried about the tag does it seem a little off centre . Thank you


----------



## chistmas07

Thank you so much 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Averagejoe 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much Averagejoe!


----------



## chistmas07

Averagejoe,
Please authenticate this lady Dior.
Name:  Lady Dior Mini
Item # 401752075130
Seller: yogaba-98
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401752075130

And here are additional photos


----------



## Roie55

Hi, thank you for helping me out, 
Name:  Authentic Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag in Dusty Pink Leather 05-MA-0026
Item # 283456585244
Seller: ambitiousornot 
Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Roie55

Hi, here is another thats quite adorable
Name:  Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag
Item # 183778532300
Seller: stylists_wardrobe 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


----------



## averagejoe

Roie55 said:


> Hi, here is another thats quite adorable
> Name:  Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag
> Item # 183778532300
> Seller: stylists_wardrobe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag/183778532300?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jamalina said:


> Hi, I need an authentication of a Dior Book Tote from this season. It is bring sold on a local Platform.
> 
> Thanks a Lot in advance!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jamalina said:


> And here is another one:
> 
> Thanks!!


I cannot authenticate with one picture only. Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Averagejoe,
> Please authenticate this lady Dior.
> Name:  Lady Dior Mini
> Item # 401752075130
> Seller: yogaba-98
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401752075130
> 
> And here are additional photos


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Roie55 said:


> Hi, thank you for helping me out,
> Name:  Authentic Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag in Dusty Pink Leather 05-MA-0026
> Item # 283456585244
> Seller: ambitiousornot
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-in-Dusty-Pink-Leather-05-MA-0026/283456585244?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi i need some help authenticating this bag please  its avintage piece made in 1997 i was just worried about the tag does it seem a little off centre . Thank you


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Would you be so kind to help me...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...976002?hash=item5d8a672cc2:g:D9IAAOSw1tRco~lb
> Thank you very much


I believe this is fake


----------



## Boo1234

Hi Averagejoe,
Hope I posted this right. 
Could you please help authenticate  My Lady Dior for me. Thank you so much in advance. 

Name: AUTHENTIC Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag with box dust bag cards
Item: #173882862179
Seller: abounader 
Link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173882862179


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Hi Guys, I am all the way from Borneo, I'm fairly new and just found out about "Purse Forum".  Not quite sure how it works though but I need some help to authenticate whether this Dior trotter bag to be legit or counterfeit. I am 100% against counterfeit. When it comes to Dior I need the help of some experts here! Hope someone will be kind enough to help out a fellow anxious member.. cheers!

P.S Please View My Attached Photos. Thank you so much in advance! 

,
- Vimal


----------



## averagejoe

Boo1234 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Hope I posted this right.
> Could you please help authenticate  My Lady Dior for me. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Name: AUTHENTIC Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag with box dust bag cards
> Item: #173882862179
> Seller: abounader
> Link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173882862179


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Vimal Shahen said:


> Hi Guys, I am all the way from Borneo, I'm fairly new and just found out about "Purse Forum".  Not quite sure how it works though but I need some help to authenticate whether this Dior trotter bag to be legit or counterfeit. I am 100% against counterfeit. When it comes to Dior I need the help of some experts here! Hope someone will be kind enough to help out a fellow anxious member.. cheers!
> 
> P.S Please View My Attached Photos. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> ,
> - Vimal
> 
> View attachment 4413360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413345
> View attachment 4413346
> View attachment 4413347
> View attachment 4413348
> View attachment 4413349
> View attachment 4413350
> View attachment 4413351
> View attachment 4413353
> View attachment 4413356


Welcome to the Purse Forum. Please post all authenticity questions here in the future (I moved your post here).

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Boo1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you Averagejo!


----------



## thedrunkprayer

Hello, I don’t speak English very well so sorry for the mistakes if there are any. I am about to have my first luxury bag and I would have liked to know if it was authentic 

Item name: Saddle Bag Dior
Online reseller name: audreyanisasha
Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/176176825-sac-saddle-dior-bordeaux

Thanks !!


----------



## Vimal Shahen

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum. Please post all authenticity questions here in the future (I moved your post here).
> 
> I believe this is authentic.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 173882862179
Seller ID: abounader 
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...m287c39ea63:g:qaUAAOSw9GdcwDzJ&frcectupt=true


----------



## tyra58

Hi
I just bought this door saddle belt pouch and it has no serial number under the tag... not sure if that s normal?
The belt has a regular serial number and other than that it feels and looks authentic enough... 
I’d love your opinion
Thanks


----------



## Jburge1984

Hello

Can anyone please authenticate this Dior:


----------



## averagejoe

Jburge1984 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this Dior:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tyra58 said:


> Hi
> I just bought this door saddle belt pouch and it has no serial number under the tag... not sure if that s normal?
> The belt has a regular serial number and other than that it feels and looks authentic enough...
> I’d love your opinion
> Thanks
> View attachment 4414067
> View attachment 4414069
> View attachment 4414070
> View attachment 4414072
> View attachment 4414074
> View attachment 4414075
> View attachment 4414076
> 
> View attachment 4414080


I believe this is authentic. The serial number was embossed only on the belt.


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 173882862179
> Seller ID: abounader
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...m287c39ea63:g:qaUAAOSw9GdcwDzJ&frcectupt=true


I already authenticated this bag. I said that I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

thedrunkprayer said:


> Hello, I don’t speak English very well so sorry for the mistakes if there are any. I am about to have my first luxury bag and I would have liked to know if it was authentic
> 
> Item name: Saddle Bag Dior
> Online reseller name: audreyanisasha
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/176176825-sac-saddle-dior-bordeaux
> 
> Thanks !!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## thedrunkprayer

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I already authenticated this bag. I said that I believe this is fake.


I am so sorry as I did not notice it was the same bag as the previous one. Thank you so much for your assistance


----------



## tyra58

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The serial number was embossed only on the belt.


Thank you


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Hi, I am planning to purchase this gorgeous Dior Clutch, could you please authenticate and if possible provide me the name of this clutch, the year and the price worth for this style of clutch produced by the house of Dior. Thank you so much in advance. Your help is greatly appreciated..

,
- Vimal


----------



## kbell

Hello averagejoe - I hope you are well! 
Could you please help me authenticate this Diorissimo? Thank you so much in advance for your time! 

Item name: Christian Dior Calfskin Medium Diorissimo Bag Toxic Purple

Item #: 358908
Seller id: Fashionphile
Direct url link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-calfskin-medium-diorissimo-bag-toxic-purple-358908

Additional pics: 










This is from the accompanying pochette


----------



## averagejoe

Vimal Shahen said:


> Hi, I am planning to purchase this gorgeous Dior Clutch, could you please authenticate and if possible provide me the name of this clutch, the year and the price worth for this style of clutch produced by the house of Dior. Thank you so much in advance. Your help is greatly appreciated..
> 
> ,
> - Vimal
> View attachment 4414976
> View attachment 4414978
> View attachment 4414980
> View attachment 4414981
> View attachment 4414982
> View attachment 4414983
> View attachment 4414984
> View attachment 4414956
> View attachment 4414957


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kbell said:


> Hello averagejoe - I hope you are well!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Diorissimo? Thank you so much in advance for your time!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Calfskin Medium Diorissimo Bag Toxic Purple
> 
> Item #: 358908
> Seller id: Fashionphile
> Direct url link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-calfskin-medium-diorissimo-bag-toxic-purple-358908
> 
> Additional pics:
> View attachment 4415216
> View attachment 4415217
> View attachment 4415218
> View attachment 4415219
> View attachment 4415220
> View attachment 4415221
> View attachment 4415222
> View attachment 4415223
> View attachment 4415224
> 
> This is from the accompanying pochette
> View attachment 4415226


I believe this is authentic. What a beautiful bag!


----------



## kbell

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. What a beautiful bag!



Thank you so much averagejoe!!! Now I can cut the tags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Have an excellent weekend!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kbell said:


> Thank you so much averagejoe!!! Now I can cut the tags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Have an excellent weekend!!


You as well! Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## Vimal Shahen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Dear averagejoe, 

You mean a lot to me, after hearing this I bought the clutch thanks to you!!!  Have a great day 

- Vimal


----------



## Dashali

Dear Averagejoe! Would you be so kind to help me one more time thank you

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...094516?hash=item287c1ef174:g:dpQAAOSwtjlcvb1-


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Dear Averagejoe! Would you be so kind to help me one more time thank you
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...094516?hash=item287c1ef174:g:dpQAAOSwtjlcvb1-


Normally we require a posting format and a lot more clear detailed photos of the interior tag (front and back), but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> Normally we require a posting format and a lot more clear detailed photos of the interior tag (front and back), but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


Thank you very much for you time and knowledge.


----------



## Juzzy

Hi @averagejoe ,
I was wondering if you could kindly help me autheticate this lady dior please? https://ebay.us/uy9Owz
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Juzzy said:


> Hi @averagejoe ,
> I was wondering if you could kindly help me autheticate this lady dior please? https://ebay.us/uy9Owz
> Thank you!


Please post according to the format outlined on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Juzzy

averagejoe said:


> Please post according to the format outlined on page 1 of this thread.


Oh sorry about that. Kindly find details below:

Item name: AUTHENTIC Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag with box dust bag cards

Item number: 173882862179

Seller ID: abounder

Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173882862179

Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Juzzy said:


> Oh sorry about that. Kindly find details below:
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag with box dust bag cards
> 
> Item number: 173882862179
> 
> Seller ID: abounder
> 
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173882862179
> 
> Thank you.


I've authenticated this bag before. I believe this is fake.


----------



## Juzzy

averagejoe said:


> I've authenticated this bag before. I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## Educk

Sorry for the repeat. I just saw that youve authenticated and believe it's fake. I could not delete the post. But appreciate your help anyway. 

Item name: AUTHENTIC Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag with box dust bag cards
Item number: 173882862179
Seller ID: abounader
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173882862179


----------



## QBQ2

Hi Averagejoe,
Can you help me authenticate this saddlebag.
I did post it before but didn't list the pictures correctly and I've tried to find the original post to add the new pictures but I couldn't find it. Many thanks in advance. QB


----------



## averagejoe

Educk said:


> Sorry for the repeat. I just saw that youve authenticated and believe it's fake. I could not delete the post. But appreciate your help anyway.
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag with box dust bag cards
> Item number: 173882862179
> Seller ID: abounader
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/173882862179


Thanks for checking the my other replies


----------



## averagejoe

QBQ2 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Can you help me authenticate this saddlebag.
> I did post it before but didn't list the pictures correctly and I've tried to find the original post to add the new pictures but I couldn't find it. Many thanks in advance. QB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416575
> View attachment 4416575
> View attachment 4416576
> View attachment 4416577
> View attachment 4416578
> View attachment 4416580
> View attachment 4416581
> View attachment 4416582
> View attachment 4416583
> View attachment 4416584
> View attachment 4416585
> View attachment 4416575
> View attachment 4416576
> View attachment 4416577
> View attachment 4416578
> View attachment 4416580
> View attachment 4416581
> View attachment 4416582
> View attachment 4416583
> View attachment 4416584
> View attachment 4416585


I believe this is fake


----------



## RAEDAY

Hi Joe, would you be so kind as to help me with the following item?  I purchased it already, but would love to know what I'm up against since I will have the ability to return for 4 days after receipt.

Item name:  Dior Lady Dior 2-way Gray Leather and Denim Shoulder Bag

Item number: 25004701

Seller ID: Grace

URL link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-2-way-gray-leather-and-denim-shoulder-bag/25004701/ 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

raedaybaby said:


> Hi Joe, would you be so kind as to help me with the following item?  I purchased it already, but would love to know what I'm up against since I will have the ability to return for 4 days after receipt.
> 
> Item name:  Dior Lady Dior 2-way Gray Leather and Denim Shoulder Bag
> 
> Item number: 25004701
> 
> Seller ID: Grace
> 
> URL link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-dior-2-way-gray-leather-and-denim-shoulder-bag/25004701/
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## RAEDAY

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Phew!  Thank you so much for your help and for your prompt reply--I really appreciate it.


----------



## Roie55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


many thanks AverageJoe - i was expecting the opposite of those 2.


----------



## pipbongxu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks alot AverageJoe!!


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Dear Averagejoe, 

Will you please help me authenticate this wallet? I'm no expert but something seems a bit off to me. 

Warm Regards,
- Vimal


----------



## averagejoe

Vimal Shahen said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Will you please help me authenticate this wallet? I'm no expert but something seems a bit off to me.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> - Vimal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417992
> 
> View attachment 4417978
> View attachment 4417979
> View attachment 4417980
> View attachment 4417981
> View attachment 4417982


I believe this is fake


----------



## balenciagailove

Hi averagejoe,

Would love your help in authenticating this vintage dior bag:

Item name: 'Authentic Christian Dior Vintage Trotter Navy Shoulder Bag'
Online reseller name: Yes I Am Vintage (Bangkok, Thailand)
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/696...-vintage-trotter?show_sold_out_detail=1&frs=1

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CJPC90292

I’m new here and to designer purses. I just bought this on eBay and am starting to freak out that it may be fake

Lady Dior Cherry Red patent bag
Seller Name - Tiko100
Ebay item # - 283299455228

Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Any assistance you can give is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lovelyhops666

Hello AverageJoe,

Could you authenticate this?
Read multiple sources saying that a printed on label is fake and this label looks printed on to me (im not sure).
The "Christian Dior" is slanted slightly and the barcode behind does not have "-" between the numbers.









Other parts of the bag:


----------



## lovelyhops666

... cont... 

Not sure if these parts are impt:


----------



## averagejoe

balenciagailove said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Would love your help in authenticating this vintage dior bag:
> 
> Item name: 'Authentic Christian Dior Vintage Trotter Navy Shoulder Bag'
> Online reseller name: Yes I Am Vintage (Bangkok, Thailand)
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/696...-vintage-trotter?show_sold_out_detail=1&frs=1
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Reagan2603

Hi could you please authenticate this dior bag?


----------



## averagejoe

lovelyhops666 said:


> Hello AverageJoe,
> 
> Could you authenticate this?
> Read multiple sources saying that a printed on label is fake and this label looks printed on to me (im not sure).
> The "Christian Dior" is slanted slightly and the barcode behind does not have "-" between the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 4418545
> View attachment 4418546
> View attachment 4418547
> View attachment 4418548
> View attachment 4418549
> 
> 
> 
> Other parts of the bag:
> View attachment 4418551
> 
> View attachment 4418552
> View attachment 4418553
> View attachment 4418554
> View attachment 4418555


I believe this is authentic. Do not listen to those people who claim to know how to authenticate by saying blanket statements like "a printed on label is fake". These people do not have the experience to authenticate Dior, or any brand for that matter, because this bag is over 15 years old and a lot of changes have been made over the years.


----------



## averagejoe

Reagan2603 said:


> View attachment 4418901
> 
> View attachment 4418900
> 
> Hi could you please authenticate this dior bag?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CJPC90292 said:


> I’m new here and to designer purses. I just bought this on eBay and am starting to freak out that it may be fake
> 
> Lady Dior Cherry Red patent bag
> Seller Name - Tiko100
> Ebay item # - 283299455228
> 
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Cherry-Red-Patent-Bag-CERT-of-AUTHENTICITY/283299455228?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Any assistance you can give is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Reagan2603

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your reply , does the red G on “ scotchgard “ mean anything at all ?


----------



## averagejoe

Reagan2603 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply , does the red G on “ scotchgard “ mean anything at all ?


Maybe it's the branding for Scotchguard


----------



## CJPC90292

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!! I appreciate your time and assistance


----------



## lovelyhops666

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your time and for sharing your expertise/knowledge! Noted on your advise, glad to hear its authentic. Have a good day!


----------



## balenciagailove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!! So excited to receive my first vintage bag!


----------



## mishwooo

Hi average joe, can you please  authenticate this wallet? Thank you!
The date stamp and serial number I can see clearly but is extremely hard to take a picture of, it’s says 03-MA-0176.

-Michelle


----------



## Bindies

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-767#post-33083131

Hi I think I may have posted in the incorrect place (glass slipper Dior shoes) so I've copied the link.

Dior Shoes
I own them 
Pictures taken by me 
Not sure of model name 

I hope this is ok? Many Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

mishwooo said:


> Hi average joe, can you please  authenticate this wallet? Thank you!
> The date stamp and serial number I can see clearly but is extremely hard to take a picture of, it’s says 03-MA-0176.
> 
> -Michelle


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bindies said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-767#post-33083131
> 
> Hi I think I may have posted in the incorrect place (glass slipper Dior shoes) so I've copied the link.
> 
> Dior Shoes
> I own them
> Pictures taken by me
> Not sure of model name
> 
> I hope this is ok? Many Thanks


Not sure about these, sorry. A lot of details look fine but something is off about the logo on the insole.


----------



## Bindies

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about these, sorry. A lot of details look fine but something is off about the logo on the insole.


Thank you so much for your input, really appreciated.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Hi there, I just bought this bag and hoping you can help me authenticate this. It wasn’t bought off EBay so I don’t have the links, etc. Hope that’s okay. 

Name: Mini Lady Dior Satin Bag
Pictures taken by me














I hope these photos are helpful. Thanks so much!!


----------



## mishwooo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi there, I just bought this bag and hoping you can help me authenticate this. It wasn’t bought off EBay so I don’t have the links, etc. Hope that’s okay.
> 
> Name: Mini Lady Dior Satin Bag
> Pictures taken by me
> 
> View attachment 4420526
> View attachment 4420529
> View attachment 4420530
> View attachment 4420532
> View attachment 4420536
> View attachment 4420537
> View attachment 4420538
> View attachment 4420541
> 
> View attachment 4420542
> View attachment 4420543
> 
> 
> I hope these photos are helpful. Thanks so much!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pursedesbenz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks so much!!


----------



## sofia shaik

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry


Thanks so much ))


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sofia shaik

Hi Averagejoe can u please help me with this dior bag please.
Thanks so much.


----------



## averagejoe

sofia shaik said:


> Hi Averagejoe can u please help me with this dior bag please.
> Thanks so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sofia shaik

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank so much again


----------



## kheliscute

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this dior gaucho bag. The charms are missing though.


----------



## Pursepigg

Please authenticate this patent mini lady Dior.


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Thank you Averagejoe ! Appreciate ya.. 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Pursepigg said:


> Please authenticate this patent mini lady Dior.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

kheliscute said:


> View attachment 4422725
> View attachment 4422726
> View attachment 4422727
> View attachment 4422728
> View attachment 4422729
> View attachment 4422730
> View attachment 4422731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this dior gaucho bag. The charms are missing though.


I believe this is fake


----------



## bringbackysl

Hey I found this bag in a thrift store. Im fairly certain that it's a bootleg, but i figured before I tear it up to salvage the fabric, and make a necklace from the charm, I should triple check just to be safe. Surprisingly good compared to other Columbus bags I've seen, similar leather, cut, buckles, and CD zipper charm. However, the tag is different, the Trotter monogram is enlarged, and it has a Cannage logo liner (which i've seen before on other authentic bags) instead of black lined trotter. Just want to know if this could possibly be an older bag, or just a pretty convincing bootleg. Not holding out for any good news. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## averagejoe

bringbackysl said:


> Hey I found this bag in a thrift store. Im fairly certain that it's a bootleg, but i figured before I tear it up to salvage the fabric, and make a necklace from the charm, I should triple check just to be safe. Surprisingly good compared to other Columbus bags I've seen, similar leather, cut, buckles, and CD zipper charm. However, the tag is different, the Trotter monogram is enlarged, and it has a Cannage logo liner (which i've seen before on other authentic bags) instead of black lined trotter. Just want to know if this could possibly be an older bag, or just a pretty convincing bootleg. Not holding out for any good news. Thanks for all of your help!
> View attachment 4423023
> View attachment 4423024
> View attachment 4423025
> View attachment 4423027
> View attachment 4423028
> View attachment 4423029
> View attachment 4423030


I believe this is fake


----------



## kheliscute

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## London12345

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html



Hello good people,

Please help me authenticate this “diorissimo baguette bag”  there’s not much online information related to this bag and I get different pictures online that confuses me and make me doubt the bag’s authenticity. 

Please find the more information from the link here where I posted my thread on purseblog  :
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior-bag.1010351/

If you need me to upload photos to this chat do let me know too, 


Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

London12345 said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this “diorissimo baguette bag”  there’s not much online information related to this bag and I get different pictures online that confuses me and make me doubt the bag’s authenticity.
> 
> Please find the more information from the link here where I posted my thread on purseblog  :
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior-bag.1010351/
> 
> If you need me to upload photos to this chat do let me know too,
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Please do not post authentication requests anywhere but here on this thread. You found them here originally, which informed you that our forum does authentications, so please only post here. There are no other places on this Dior forum for authentication, as you may have noticed.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Ajka

Hi Average Joe. You helped me a lot previously. I am hoping you can again. I bought this Diorama, through PayPal. I wasn’t doubting at all when I received it, I have 7 Dior bags now, however I am not expert like you. Anyway it seems authentic, but when I compared to my other Diorama, it has few differences. Lining is cotton, which I believe is fine, I called Dior store. Please see the serial number as it’s different to my other one, other one has gold imprint, this one is just black. The chain length isn’t exactly the same and inprint on the strap is little faded , I m not sure if it’s possible by use as it is used bag. Holes are bigger too. Kind regards, Alena


----------



## Ajka




----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ajka

Also do all Dioramas has the same print front and back?


----------



## Ajka




----------



## Ajka

I’m sorry I keep sending pictures as much as I can for you to see


----------



## Ajka




----------



## Ajka

The lining has kind of lines all over. The zipper is gold material and not black leather. Is that odd?


----------



## Ajka

Only the flap is very smooth leather exactly the same as my other diorama, lining is cotton and not all leather. And the back of my other diorama is similar but  not exactly identical. I can’t wait for reply. I’m so very scared now [emoji30]


----------



## Ajka

Also the seller advertised it on eBay as has had few designer bag on sale with 100% feedback. I decided to go through PayPal as he could save some money on EBay fees , hence I got it cheaper


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi, I purchased this bag at a thrift store, therefore I cannot create this post in the format you request. I hope the experts would still be willing to take a look and let me know if this vintage bag might be authentic. If not, I’d like to return it. Here are some pictures. Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> View attachment 4424348
> View attachment 4424350
> View attachment 4424351
> View attachment 4424352
> View attachment 4424353
> View attachment 4424354
> View attachment 4424355
> View attachment 4424358
> View attachment 4424362
> View attachment 4424364
> View attachment 4424365
> View attachment 4424366


Holy moly! This one was quite difficult to tell, but I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag at a thrift store, therefore I cannot create this post in the format you request. I hope the experts would still be willing to take a look and let me know if this vintage bag might be authentic. If not, I’d like to return it. Here are some pictures. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424574
> View attachment 4424575
> View attachment 4424576
> View attachment 4424577
> View attachment 4424580
> View attachment 4424581
> View attachment 4424582
> View attachment 4424583
> View attachment 4424584


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ajka

I’m so glad you are here!!!! Seriously!


----------



## Ajka

Could you please have a look at this very old one . I bought it on eBay. It’s in excellent condition, but it seems so old, like my grandma’s bags. It looks very good quality, but then I think most of the things that time has been made well. Seller claimed it’s authentic. But there isn’t anything inside saying Dior. Only sign outside. Please have a look


----------



## Ajka




----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> View attachment 4424695
> View attachment 4424696
> View attachment 4424697
> View attachment 4424702
> View attachment 4424709
> View attachment 4424710


Not sure about this piece. I wonder if this is a licensed piece from before.


----------



## Ajka

What does it mean licensed piece from before?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## alphagam1904

Hi everyone!  I'm hoping someone might be able to help  (Also, does anyone know of any resources so I could learn how to better date scarves and accessories?) 

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Echarpes Hand Rolled Silk Scarf
Item number: N/A 
Seller ID: 4themkids
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Chr...886798?hash=item2acaf8264e:g:7woAAOSwwBtcyJ9v


----------



## Dashali

Hello! Would you be so kind to help to authenticate this bag. And these are unfortunately all the pictures that I have. Hope this is enough. Thank you very much. Also if I know the name of the seller( who bought the bag) , do you think I can fix the handles in Dior store?


----------



## Michaelamela

I need help to authenticate this bag and wallet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Hello! Would you be so kind to help to authenticate this bag. And these are unfortunately all the pictures that I have. Hope this is enough. Thank you very much. Also if I know the name of the seller( who bought the bag) , do you think I can fix the handles in Dior store?


Based on only these pictures, I believe the bag is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Michaelamela said:


> I need help to authenticate this bag and wallet. Thanks in advance!


Not sure about these 2


----------



## averagejoe

alphagam1904 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm hoping someone might be able to help  (Also, does anyone know of any resources so I could learn how to better date scarves and accessories?)
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Echarpes Hand Rolled Silk Scarf
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: 4themkids
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Chr...886798?hash=item2acaf8264e:g:7woAAOSwwBtcyJ9v


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> What does it mean licensed piece from before?


Decades ago, Dior asked other brands to make their goods and they put both their logos on, like Dior watches by Bulova. Bernard Arnault bought all of those licenses back in the 80s and 90s and cancelled them.


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> Based on only these pictures, I believe the bag is fake.


Thank you very very much!


----------



## Jen896

would you be so kind to authenticate this for me? I am excited to buy this second hand piece but I am not sure if this is authentic.

I am worried because the authenticity card has no information (last pic). I can provide more pictures if needed. Thank you so much!!


----------



## aprilleung

Hi,
I am not sure if this is an authentic scarf, there are no other pictures and no label to prove authenticity. Any clues?? I bought it off Ebay hoping when I get it, it is authentic. If not- no issue as I can return.


Item name: Christian DIOR Long Logo Scarf
Item number: 382936390578
Seller ID: pinkfairydust8 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pinkfairydust8


----------



## averagejoe

Jen896 said:


> would you be so kind to authenticate this for me? I am excited to buy this second hand piece but I am not sure if this is authentic.
> 
> I am worried because the authenticity card has no information (last pic). I can provide more pictures if needed. Thank you so much!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

aprilleung said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure if this is an authentic scarf, there are no other pictures and no label to prove authenticity. Any clues?? I bought it off Ebay hoping when I get it, it is authentic. If not- no issue as I can return.
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian DIOR Long Logo Scarf
> Item number: 382936390578
> Seller ID: pinkfairydust8
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pinkfairydust8
> 
> View attachment 4426484


Your link does not lead to the product page. I checked the item number and it says it cannot be found. I searched the seller's listings within the last 15 days (which is what Ebay allows) and it didn't show any search results.


----------



## Jen896

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Znottos

I have just bought a vintage Dior bag.
I have no idea. I says it was made in France and there is no serial number. I’m so worried.
Please check for me. Thank you.


----------



## lisaroberts

Hello - I like the look of this bag on ebay but am afraid it isn't real.  Any assistance you can provide would be most appreciated.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...020480?hash=item521c0e5880:g:hQUAAOSw83Zc0UVE


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

lisaroberts said:


> Hello - I like the look of this bag on ebay but am afraid it isn't real.  Any assistance you can provide would be most appreciated.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...020480?hash=item521c0e5880:g:hQUAAOSw83Zc0UVE


Please follow the format outlined by page 1 of this thread for future requests.

I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but based on the seller's lack of feedback, I doubt that is the bag you will receive. There are lots of "new" sellers with 0 feedback selling Dior bags for dirt cheap prices. These are too good to be true, just like the listing you shared.


----------



## averagejoe

Znottos said:


> I have just bought a vintage Dior bag.
> I have no idea. I says it was made in France and there is no serial number. I’m so worried.
> Please check for me. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Znottos

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, Averagejoe. Can you estimate how old it is?


----------



## sandy2811

Please help me authenticate this: 
Item name:  Authentic Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag in Pearly Pink Colour
Item number: 352658020480
Seller ID: nhan.canales8841_0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dior-Lady-Dior-Mini-Bag-in-Pearly-Pink-Colour/352658020480
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Please help me authenticate this:


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Please help me authenticate this: 
Item name: Lady Dior Medium


----------



## averagejoe

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> View attachment 4428619
> View attachment 4428620
> View attachment 4428621
> View attachment 4428622
> View attachment 4428627
> View attachment 4428628
> View attachment 4428629
> View attachment 4428630
> View attachment 4428631


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> View attachment 4428632
> View attachment 4428633
> View attachment 4428634
> View attachment 4428635
> View attachment 4428636
> View attachment 4428637
> View attachment 4428638
> View attachment 4428641
> View attachment 4428642
> View attachment 4428643


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sandy2811 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> Item name:  Authentic Dior Lady Dior Mini Bag in Pearly Pink Colour
> Item number: 352658020480
> Seller ID: nhan.canales8841_0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dior-Lady-Dior-Mini-Bag-in-Pearly-Pink-Colour/352658020480
> Thanks in advance.


Please see post #7411. I already assessed this listing


----------



## averagejoe

Znottos said:


> Thank you, Averagejoe. Can you estimate how old it is?


Around the 80s, I believe.


----------



## lisaroberts

averagejoe said:


> Please follow the format outlined by page 1 of this thread for future requests.
> 
> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but based on the seller's lack of feedback, I doubt that is the bag you will receive. There are lots of "new" sellers with 0 feedback selling Dior bags for dirt cheap prices. These are too good to be true, just like the listing you shared.


Thanks AJ!  You confirmed my suspicions.  Feel like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Hi, I’m not sure if this thread authenticates Dior scarves. Thanks so much x 

Item: Dior scarf 
Item number: unknown
Seller ID: annietran26
URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/392292345689


----------



## sall0506

Hey. I bought this vintage Dior saddle bag today but i'm not sure that it's real, can anyone please help me figure that out 
thanks in advance


----------



## Californianinparis

I think I may have been duped, bought this Dior secondhand from a seller who had nothing but positive reviews, and advertised it as authentic with a money back guarantee for 300$ under the purchase price, which is still not cheap.
BUT
The inner tag is stamped only on one side and printed on the date stamp, with only an RU 1919, and there are no feet on the bag

Please help, I don’t know if I should accuse this woman of false advertising or not

I bought it on Mercari.


----------



## averagejoe

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi, I’m not sure if this thread authenticates Dior scarves. Thanks so much x
> 
> Item: Dior scarf
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: annietran26
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/392292345689
> 
> View attachment 4428915
> 
> View attachment 4428899
> View attachment 4428908
> View attachment 4428910
> View attachment 4428913


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Californianinparis said:


> I think I may have been duped, bought this Dior secondhand from a seller who had nothing but positive reviews, and advertised it as authentic with a money back guarantee for 300$ under the purchase price, which is still not cheap.
> BUT
> The inner tag is stamped only on one side and printed on the date stamp, with only an RU 1919, and there are no feet on the bag
> 
> Please help, I don’t know if I should accuse this woman of false advertising or not
> 
> I bought it on Mercari.


I believe this is authentic. The condition is incredible considering the age of this bag. It looks like it hasn't been used at all!


----------



## averagejoe

sall0506 said:


> Hey. I bought this vintage Dior saddle bag today but i'm not sure that it's real, can anyone please help me figure that out
> thanks in advance


I moved your post from the main Dior forum to this thread. Please do not start a new thread for authentication requests. All authenticity questions belong to this thread.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## Californianinparis

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The condition is incredible considering the age of this bag. It looks like it hasn't been used at all!



How old is it? I was assuming it was fake since it seems too pristine, and the RU 1919 is not heatstamped, but painted


----------



## wchuarsa

Dear averagejoe and all authenticator of Dior,

Could you please help me take a look at this dior promenade bag and tell me if it’s authentic or fake? Thank you in advance


----------



## wchuarsa

wchuarsa said:


> Dear averagejoe and all authenticator of Dior,
> 
> Could you please help me take a look at this dior promenade bag and tell me if it’s authentic or fake? Thank you in advance



Hi averagejoe and authenticators,

Here’s some more details I got from the seller. Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe would you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Christisn Dior Wallet On A Chain
Item Number: 233219218756
Seller: tonyf1503
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christis...218756?hash=item364cf2dd44:g:vqEAAOSwYqVc0Jl7

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

wchuarsa said:


> Hi averagejoe and authenticators,
> 
> Here’s some more details I got from the seller. Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you so much in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe would you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Christisn Dior Wallet On A Chain
> Item Number: 233219218756
> Seller: tonyf1503
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christis...218756?hash=item364cf2dd44:g:vqEAAOSwYqVc0Jl7
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Californianinparis said:


> How old is it? I was assuming it was fake since it seems too pristine, and the RU 1919 is not heatstamped, but painted


It's from 1999, which is 20 years ago.


----------



## wchuarsa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much  @averagejoe


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Hi averagejoe would you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR Small DIORAMA CALF SKIN
Item Number: 
273843359543
Seller: 
amydo2603-7 (27 )

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Hi averagejoe would you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR Small DIORAMA CALF SKIN
> Item Number:
> 273843359543
> Seller:
> amydo2603-7 (27 )
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Small-DIORAMA-CALF-SKIN/273843359543?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## ayxyao

Hi! Please help me authenticate this beauty 

Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady 
Online reseller name: thebagfinder
Direct URL link:


----------



## averagejoe

ayxyao said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this beauty
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady
> Online reseller name: thebagfinder
> Direct URL link:



Photos of the logo embossing on the interior tag and the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required


----------



## Miaaaa

Hi, can someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Seller claims it is a bundle item. Thank you in advance! 

Item name: Lady Dior Medium
URL: https://my.carousell.com/p/226999919


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

Hi would you be able to authenticate this clutch from the photos? Many thanks


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## Myluxeloves

Hi 
Please can you authenticate; 
Item name; Christine Dior Saddle Bag
Item number; 123767835002
Link; https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123767835002
Seller ID; Vashtihearn-0


----------



## Sprak

Hi! Can anyone help kindly authenticate this Dior?

Item: Mini Lady Dior in Black Lambskin 
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## Metamor

Can you help me authenticate this. The front looks a little dull. Not sure if because of lighting.
Item name: Diorama Metallic Micro Cannage Silver Wallet On Chain Clutch
Item number: 273837902629
Seller ID: ssbbyy
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

Lovetoshop_76 said:


> Hi would you be able to authenticate this clutch from the photos? Many thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Metamor said:


> Can you help me authenticate this. The front looks a little dull. Not sure if because of lighting.
> Item name: Diorama Metallic Micro Cannage Silver Wallet On Chain Clutch
> Item number: 273837902629
> Seller ID: ssbbyy
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Diorama-Metallic-Micro-Cannage-Silver-Wallet-On-Chain-Clutch/273837902629?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Hi! Can anyone help kindly authenticate this Dior?
> 
> Item: Mini Lady Dior in Black Lambskin
> Seller: Private Seller


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Hi
> Please can you authenticate;
> Item name; Christine Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number; 123767835002
> Link; https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123767835002
> Seller ID; Vashtihearn-0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Miaaaa said:


> Hi, can someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Seller claims it is a bundle item. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> URL: https://my.carousell.com/p/226999919


I believe this is fake


----------



## Metamor

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## ana_k

Hi guys,

Found a clutch bag (envelope) that looks exactly like in the links below:
https://auctionet.com/en/528655-vaska-portmonna-cigarettetui-samt-nyckelknippa/images#image_1
https://www.bukowskis.com/sv/lots/375588
https://www.tradera.com/item/302663...aska-dior-prince-jannis-france#view-item-main

Not sure if it's fake or not, very confused by Prince Jannis name on the label. The clutch is very well made, looks quite old. Could someone please help authenticate it? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi average Joe! Thank you very much. I really appreciate it


----------



## froggie1018

Hi guys,
Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?  The price is low and it raises some questions.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...090474?hash=item521c4c72ea:g:nhIAAOSwDE9c18X2


----------



## averagejoe

ana_k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Found a clutch bag (envelope) that looks exactly like in the links below:
> https://auctionet.com/en/528655-vaska-portmonna-cigarettetui-samt-nyckelknippa/images#image_1
> https://www.bukowskis.com/sv/lots/375588
> https://www.tradera.com/item/302663...aska-dior-prince-jannis-france#view-item-main
> 
> Not sure if it's fake or not, very confused by Prince Jannis name on the label. The clutch is very well made, looks quite old. Could someone please help authenticate it? Thanks a lot in advance!


I'm confused by this piece as well. Not sure about it.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

froggie1018 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?  The price is low and it raises some questions.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...090474?hash=item521c4c72ea:g:nhIAAOSwDE9c18X2


Please post in the format outlined on page 1 of this thread for future requests.

I believe this is fake


----------



## LenaB

Hi, 
I would really appreciate help authenticating this bag. I bought it at a used items store for a very good price, but I don't know if it's real or not.


----------



## moellerhallie

Hi, could someone please tell me if they think this is authentic? Thanks!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312608713645


----------



## froggie1018

averagejoe said:


> Please post in the format outlined on page 1 of this thread for future requests.
> 
> I believe this is fake




Thank you.  I'll follow the format next time.


----------



## averagejoe

LenaB said:


> Hi,
> I would really appreciate help authenticating this bag. I bought it at a used items store for a very good price, but I don't know if it's real or not.
> 
> View attachment 4434158
> View attachment 4434159
> View attachment 4434160
> 
> View attachment 4434161
> View attachment 4434162
> View attachment 4434163


Not sure about this one. What an odd spot for the logo stamping.


----------



## averagejoe

moellerhallie said:


> Hi, could someone please tell me if they think this is authentic? Thanks!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312608713645


Please follow the format outlined on page 1 of this thread for future requests.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you please be able to look at this bag for me. I know it doesn't have all of the required pics, I have asked the seller for additional photos however she didn't get back to me and I was wondering if there were any immediate red flags. Thank you very much! 

Item Name: Christian Dior Pale Pink Quilted Leather Lady Dior Bag
Item Number: 273840047580
Seller: babypinkdior_123
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...rentrq:c516ee8916a0a9cd81e4e252ffc487f1|iid:1


----------



## Tracetrace

Hi averagejoe I need your help pls, hope to hear from you soon ♥️ Thank you


----------



## IzzySmi

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you please be able to look at this bag for me. I know it doesn't have all of the required pics, I have asked the seller for additional photos however she didn't get back to me and I was wondering if there were any immediate red flags. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Pale Pink Quilted Leather Lady Dior Bag
> Item Number: 273840047580
> Seller: babypinkdior_123
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Pale-Pink-Quilted-Leather-Lady-Dior-Bag/273840047580?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5d25f4308cc041998306bbe19e91f0ff&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=273840047580&itm=273840047580&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e355ae7c-7884-11e9-8fb5-74dbd180440a|parentrq:c516ee8916a0a9cd81e4e252ffc487f1|iid:1



Edit: The seller has now added the photos of the Dior stamp on the circle and the tag inside the bag to the listing, so hopefully should be ok for authentication. Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Tracetrace said:


> Hi averagejoe I need your help pls, hope to hear from you soon ♥️ Thank you


Missing pictures of the logo on the interior leather tag, and also on the leather circle behind the D I O R charms


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you please be able to look at this bag for me. I know it doesn't have all of the required pics, I have asked the seller for additional photos however she didn't get back to me and I was wondering if there were any immediate red flags. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Pale Pink Quilted Leather Lady Dior Bag
> Item Number: 273840047580
> Seller: babypinkdior_123
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Pale-Pink-Quilted-Leather-Lady-Dior-Bag/273840047580?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5d25f4308cc041998306bbe19e91f0ff&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=273840047580&itm=273840047580&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e355ae7c-7884-11e9-8fb5-74dbd180440a|parentrq:c516ee8916a0a9cd81e4e252ffc487f1|iid:1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much averagejoe!!


----------



## hellojulie

Hi, I found a mini Lady Dior bag that I would love to purchase but I have never purchased online before and I am unsure of how to assess if it is real or not. I would really appreciate assistance in authenticating this purse.

Item name: "Dior Black Satin Mini Lady Dior Bag"
Online reseller name: Love That Bag 
Direct URL link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/dior-black-satin-mini-lady-dior-bag?variant=27956439777382

Sorry the website does not have photos in natural lighting, if any other photos are required, I can try to ask the website if they can provide it. Thank you very much!


----------



## xoxoceceloves

Hi,

Would you please help me Authenticate this bag  

Thanks so much



xoxoceceloves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I accidentally posted before the photos all uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please help me Authenticate this bag
> 
> Thanks so much


----------



## VivianM

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this?
Name: Vintage Diorissimo Shoulder Bag
Reseller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-bags/christian-dior-zPzgVO-YbxI?position=107

Handle Drop: 6"
Height: 9.5"
Width: 13"
Depth: 5"

Item # CHR96701
I don’t think it looks fake but the navy shadow in the Trotter print looks more black than navy in comparison to other Trotter prints. Also, I wasn’t able to see this size shoulder bag style anywhere else. I have nothing to compare to.

Thank you!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lilybarlean

Is this a fake?












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sorry for hijacking your thread but I don't know how to start my own!
Pretty sure my bag is fake but thought I'd check in here first as I know absolutely nothing about designer handbags!

Bought it second-hand for not a lot of money so not bothered if it turns out to be a fake!  There is no serial number on the back of the label.  I don't have it up for sale, just curious.​


----------



## Tracetrace

averagejoe said:


> Missing pictures of the logo on the interior leather tag, and also on the leather circle behind the D I O R charms



Hi averagejoe sorry here are the photos
 Thank you!


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi average joe i need some help authenticating this bag. Thank you 
Name: lady dior
Size :medium 
Colour: black 
Vintage 
I am alittle worried about the feet as they are flat i was wondering if this was normal in the 90's.
Thank you for your time  i really appreciate it.


----------



## Maria Jennifer P Milleza

Hi AverageJoe,
Can u pls authenticate my lady Dior, medium size. there is no serial number. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RegularDawn

Hi averagejoe,

Hope you can help me to authenticate with these pictures. The seller is not really responsive via text. These are the pictures I managed to get her to send me...

It is a private seller. 
The serial number starts with 09
I have a hunch that the bag is real, but just wanna reconfirm...


----------



## RegularDawn

RegularDawn said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Hope you can help me to authenticate with these pictures. The seller is not really responsive via text. These are the pictures I managed to get her to send me...
> 
> It is a private seller.
> The serial number starts with 09
> I have a hunch that the bag is real, but just wanna reconfirm...



Oh ya and the made in stamping tag


----------



## camy.camy

Dear Averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Dior Diorquake belt 5,5cm high. I bought from one of my trusted reseller but I have doubt on the golden CD logo (a bit too irregular, I guess, even if proportions and position are ok).  Thank you for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Lilybarlean said:


> Is this a fake?
> 
> View attachment 4437127
> View attachment 4437128
> View attachment 4437139
> View attachment 4437141
> View attachment 4437142
> View attachment 4437144
> View attachment 4437146
> View attachment 4437147
> View attachment 4437148
> View attachment 4437149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread but I don't know how to start my own!
> Pretty sure my bag is fake but thought I'd check in here first as I know absolutely nothing about designer handbags!
> 
> Bought it second-hand for not a lot of money so not bothered if it turns out to be a fake!  There is no serial number on the back of the label.  I don't have it up for sale, just curious.​


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

camy.camy said:


> Dear Averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Dior Diorquake belt 5,5cm high. I bought from one of my trusted reseller but I have doubt on the golden CD logo (a bit too irregular, I guess, even if proportions and position are ok).  Thank you for your help


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

RegularDawn said:


> Oh ya and the made in stamping tag


In this case, there are not enough details to be sure. Where is the strap of this bag? It's the MyLadyDior size so I assume there is a strap with pins to go with it.


----------



## averagejoe

Maria Jennifer P Milleza said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> Can u pls authenticate my lady Dior, medium size. there is no serial number. Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi average joe i need some help authenticating this bag. Thank you
> Name: lady dior
> Size :medium
> Colour: black
> Vintage
> I am alittle worried about the feet as they are flat i was wondering if this was normal in the 90's.
> Thank you for your time  i really appreciate it.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tracetrace said:


> Hi averagejoe sorry here are the photos
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

VivianM said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Name: Vintage Diorissimo Shoulder Bag
> Reseller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-bags/christian-dior-zPzgVO-YbxI?position=107
> 
> Handle Drop: 6"
> Height: 9.5"
> Width: 13"
> Depth: 5"
> 
> Item # CHR96701
> I don’t think it looks fake but the navy shadow in the Trotter print looks more black than navy in comparison to other Trotter prints. Also, I wasn’t able to see this size shoulder bag style anywhere else. I have nothing to compare to.
> 
> Thank you!!


Not enough details to authenticate with. And please post the pictures directly here once they are uploaded. I cannot access the pictures of TheRealReal without making an account, as a block screen keeps popping up to prompt me to make an account when I want to navigate the pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

Please see page 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

hellojulie said:


> Hi, I found a mini Lady Dior bag that I would love to purchase but I have never purchased online before and I am unsure of how to assess if it is real or not. I would really appreciate assistance in authenticating this purse.
> 
> Item name: "Dior Black Satin Mini Lady Dior Bag"
> Online reseller name: Love That Bag
> Direct URL link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/products/dior-black-satin-mini-lady-dior-bag?variant=27956439777382
> 
> Sorry the website does not have photos in natural lighting, if any other photos are required, I can try to ask the website if they can provide it. Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## pattpatts

Dear moderators,

Could anyone help me with this please? I bought this bag in a flee market in Zurich last weekend. When comparing to my other CD bags, most details match the quality of the brand. However, the stamp on the back of the leather circle and the lack of a serial number are red flags for me (due to my lack of experience with authentication/buying second-hand vintage bags?!)

Item name: Lady Dior Satchel (?!)
Item number: (no number)
Seller ID: N/A
Direct URL link: N/A


----------



## averagejoe

pattpatts said:


> View attachment 4438658
> View attachment 4438659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear moderators,
> 
> Could anyone help me with this please? I bought this bag in a flee market in Zurich last weekend. When comparing to my other CD bags, most details match the quality of the brand. However, the stamp on the back of the leather circle and the lack of a serial number are red flags for me (due to my lack of experience with authentication/buying second-hand vintage bags?!)
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Satchel (?!)
> Item number: (no number)
> Seller ID: N/A
> Direct URL link: N/A


I can't tell for sure, but I believe this is more likely fake.


----------



## Tracetrace

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## bluetooth101

Could someone please authenticate this:
Item name:  Dior Toile de Jouy Book Tote
Seller name:  ripperx
eBay item number:  163677161095
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Dior-...ited-1-50-RUNWAY-2019-blackivory/163677161095

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pattpatts

averagejoe said:


> I can't tell for sure, but I believe this is more likely fake.



Ohhhh...  It was informally authenticated at Dior this morning. Could you give me a final assessment by looking at more pictures/any other details? As I mention the quality of the leather and metals is outstanding (especially when the age/wear is considered)... I apologize for any inconvenience. I really liked this bag but don’t owe/wear any fake bag as I am strongly against counterfeit items.
Many thanks, averagejoe!!


----------



## pattpatts

averagejoe said:


> I can't tell for sure, but I believe this is more likely fake.



I noticed similar features in the posts by trudi1980 (#8064) and by grouchette (#8069). My apologies for the many messages... It’s just that I fully trust your assessment (and that from other PF moderators). 
I thank you very much again!!


----------



## RegularDawn

averagejoe said:


> In this case, there are not enough details to be sure. Where is the strap of this bag? It's the MyLadyDior size so I assume there is a strap with pins to go with it.



I think she lost the strap.. the seller bought it from a vintage shop during her trip to Japan


----------



## hellojulie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the time you took to help me!


----------



## marcela1991

Hello!

I bought this beautiful My Lady Dior about an year ago, but the person who sold it has been selling some fake items recently, and I’d like to authenticate it, if possible!

The number on the inside tag is 16 BO 1100

Here are some photos.


----------



## Couture75

Hi... I purchased a Dior Book Tote Oblique online... I have doubts when I got the bag... I can see that the stamp in front and back of the bag are not the same... the front stamp of Dior is too shallow compared to the back where it’s more defined... and also the Christian Dior label stamp is not clean... also on the tag it says Beige while the bag is Black... I’m also doubtful of the stitchings... will you please help me authenticate it... thanks so much...


----------



## Sweetbagmama

Hello! I’m new to the site, but I’ve been reading through the threads a bit and I need some help. I just purchased these 2 Christian Dior Gaucho bags and I wanted to get your opinions on the authenticity. The black leather one is the smaller size, and the tan suede one is the larger size. If you could help me, I’d really appreciate it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sweetbagmama

Here is the big size....


----------



## Mebisam

Could you please help me to check this item
Item name:Authentic Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior bag in Green 'Cannage' Lambskin as new
Online reseller name: birdwine16
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:de3dafd916a0ac1c51aab93cffc79ca5|iid:1
Thank you very much!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, could you please authenticate this card holder for me. Thank you!

Item Name: Dior Pink Leather Card Holder - NEW!! Small Purse Wallet
Item Number: 303160508450
Seller: night.owl.1 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Pin...m4695c64022:g:QbIAAOSwv-Bc4aA0&frcectupt=true

Many thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jcsl

Hi averagejoe,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? The stamp looks rather blurry though and the seller lost the authenticity card.
She has really good reviews and claimed to have bought it in a dior store.

Item Name: Christian Dior Street Chic Columbus Black Leather Handbag
Item Number: 163696647738
Seller ID: kevi-brog
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...647738?hash=item261d149e3a:g:ezgAAOSw5Ilc4SaR

Thanks a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

jcsl said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? The stamp looks rather blurry though and the seller lost the authenticity card.
> She has really good reviews and claimed to have bought it in a dior store.
> 
> Item Name: Christian Dior Street Chic Columbus Black Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 163696647738
> Seller ID: kevi-brog
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...647738?hash=item261d149e3a:g:ezgAAOSw5Ilc4SaR
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please authenticate this card holder for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Pink Leather Card Holder - NEW!! Small Purse Wallet
> Item Number: 303160508450
> Seller: night.owl.1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Pin...m4695c64022:g:QbIAAOSwv-Bc4aA0&frcectupt=true
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mebisam said:


> Could you please help me to check this item
> Item name:Authentic Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior bag in Green 'Cannage' Lambskin as new
> Online reseller name: birdwine16
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Medium-Lady-Dior-bag-in-Green-Cannage-Lambskin-as-new/323809025841?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=879bea300d1d4c719034aedea4b5974e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=323809025841&itm=323809025841&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5d2da010-7c5b-11e9-afca-74dbd1806431|parentrq:de3dafd916a0ac1c51aab93cffc79ca5|iid:1
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetbagmama said:


> View attachment 4440138
> View attachment 4440139
> View attachment 4440140
> View attachment 4440141
> View attachment 4440142
> View attachment 4440143
> View attachment 4440144
> View attachment 4440145
> View attachment 4440146
> View attachment 4440147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I’m new to the site, but I’ve been reading through the threads a bit and I need some help. I just purchased these 2 Christian Dior Gaucho bags and I wanted to get your opinions on the authenticity. The black leather one is the smaller size, and the tan suede one is the larger size. If you could help me, I’d really appreciate it. Thanks so much!





Sweetbagmama said:


> View attachment 4440149
> View attachment 4440150
> View attachment 4440151
> View attachment 4440152
> View attachment 4440153
> View attachment 4440154
> View attachment 4440155
> View attachment 4440156
> View attachment 4440157
> View attachment 4440158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the big size....


I believe both of these are authentic, although we normally need more photos than the ones you provided for the second Gaucho. It's missing pictures of the interior tag (front and back), but I can tell this time from the exterior details. Please provide pictures of the interior tag at all times for future authentication requests.


----------



## averagejoe

Couture75 said:


> View attachment 4440101
> View attachment 4440102
> View attachment 4440104
> View attachment 4440105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... I purchased a Dior Book Tote Oblique online... I have doubts when I got the bag... I can see that the stamp in front and back of the bag are not the same... the front stamp of Dior is too shallow compared to the back where it’s more defined... and also the Christian Dior label stamp is not clean... also on the tag it says Beige while the bag is Black... I’m also doubtful of the stitchings... will you please help me authenticate it... thanks so much...


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

marcela1991 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought this beautiful My Lady Dior about an year ago, but the person who sold it has been selling some fake items recently, and I’d like to authenticate it, if possible!
> 
> The number on the inside tag is 16 BO 1100
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> View attachment 4439993
> View attachment 4439994
> View attachment 4439995
> View attachment 4439996
> View attachment 4439997
> View attachment 4439998
> View attachment 4439999
> View attachment 4440000
> View attachment 4440001
> View attachment 4440002


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

pattpatts said:


> Ohhhh...  It was informally authenticated at Dior this morning. Could you give me a final assessment by looking at more pictures/any other details? As I mention the quality of the leather and metals is outstanding (especially when the age/wear is considered)... I apologize for any inconvenience. I really liked this bag but don’t owe/wear any fake bag as I am strongly against counterfeit items.
> Many thanks, averagejoe!!


Dior doesn't authenticate at their stores so whatever their SAs tell you is against company policy.

I said I cannot tell because I see what you are talking about. Older Lady Dior bags usually have consistent details but this one has some differences which concern me, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## averagejoe

bluetooth101 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this:
> Item name:  Dior Toile de Jouy Book Tote
> Seller name:  ripperx
> eBay item number:  163677161095
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Dior-...ited-1-50-RUNWAY-2019-blackivory/163677161095
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Not sure about this one. One of the details looks off.


----------



## farah michi

Hi! i just bought a preloved Dior Quilted Mini Cannage (Microfiber) but now im questioning the authenticity. The bag comes with authenticity card but nothing written on it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


























































	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can anyone help me to spot whether its authentic or fake?


----------



## Mebisam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much for your help! Could you please check my private messages?


----------



## Sweetbagmama

averagejoe said:


> I believe both of these are authentic, although we normally need more photos than the ones you provided for the second Gaucho. It's missing pictures of the interior tag (front and back), but I can tell this time from the exterior details. Please provide pictures of the interior tag at all times for future authentication requests.



I am so sorry! I thought I attached the interior tag with all the rest. Thanks so much for taking a look! Here’s the tag pics that I forgot. Thanks again!


----------



## marcela1991

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jcsl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks a lot appreciate it


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetbagmama said:


> I am so sorry! I thought I attached the interior tag with all the rest. Thanks so much for taking a look! Here’s the tag pics that I forgot. Thanks again!
> View attachment 4441102
> View attachment 4441103
> View attachment 4441104


Looks good! Enjoy your new Gaucho bags!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

farah michi said:


> Hi! i just bought a preloved Dior Quilted Mini Cannage (Microfiber) but now im questioning the authenticity. The bag comes with authenticity card but nothing written on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441084
> View attachment 4441085
> View attachment 4441087
> View attachment 4441090
> View attachment 4441091
> View attachment 4441093
> View attachment 4441094
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441084
> View attachment 4441085
> View attachment 4441087
> View attachment 4441090
> View attachment 4441091
> View attachment 4441093
> View attachment 4441094
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441084
> View attachment 4441085
> View attachment 4441087
> View attachment 4441090
> View attachment 4441091
> View attachment 4441093
> View attachment 4441094
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441084
> View attachment 4441085
> View attachment 4441087
> View attachment 4441090
> View attachment 4441091
> View attachment 4441093
> View attachment 4441094
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441084
> View attachment 4441085
> View attachment 4441087
> View attachment 4441090
> View attachment 4441091
> View attachment 4441093
> View attachment 4441094
> View attachment 4441082
> View attachment 4441083
> View attachment 4441084
> View attachment 4441085
> View attachment 4441087
> View attachment 4441090
> View attachment 4441091
> View attachment 4441093
> View attachment 4441094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me to spot whether its authentic or fake?


There is no need to post here and send me a PM with your request. Please do not send a PM request for future requests.

I believe this is authentic


----------



## jcsl

Hi averagejoe,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: Dior Saddle bag vintage fabric in black
Item Number: 382959790876
Seller ID: soalm-5808
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dior-saddle-bag-vintage-fabric-in-black-used-few-times-only-/382959790876

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bluetooth101

Hi!!
Could you please help me authenticate this Book Tote? Thank you so much!!
Item Name: Toile de Jouy Book Tote
Item Number: 292920993646
Seller name: mallarddrake2
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christ...Tote-Limited-Color-1-50-In-World/292920993646

I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## pattpatts

averagejoe said:


> Dior doesn't authenticate at their stores so whatever their SAs tell you is against company policy.
> 
> I said I cannot tell because I see what you are talking about. Older Lady Dior bags usually have consistent details but this one has some differences which concern me, but I can't say for sure.



I thank you very much for your attention!


----------



## averagejoe

bluetooth101 said:


> Hi!!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Book Tote? Thank you so much!!
> Item Name: Toile de Jouy Book Tote
> Item Number: 292920993646
> Seller name: mallarddrake2
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christ...Tote-Limited-Color-1-50-In-World/292920993646
> 
> I appreciate your help. Thank you.


I believe the bag in the pictures is most likely authentic, but it is missing a photo of the date code so I can't be sure.


----------



## averagejoe

jcsl said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item Name: Dior Saddle bag vintage fabric in black
> Item Number: 382959790876
> Seller ID: soalm-5808
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dior-saddle-bag-vintage-fabric-in-black-used-few-times-only-/382959790876
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## bluetooth101

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is most likely authentic, but it is missing a photo of the date code so I can't be sure.


Thank you so much. The seller sent me additional photos. Do these help?


----------



## averagejoe

bluetooth101 said:


> Thank you so much. The seller sent me additional photos. Do these help?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## AngelYuki

Hi, 
I would really appreciate help authenticating this Diorama. 
Thank you very much!

Item name: Christian Dior Diorama Shoulder Bag Enamel White Purse 90071990
Item number: not sure
Seller ID: purpose.jpn
Direct URL link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...052166?hash=item3b316941c6:g:VW4AAOSwUyBc25-q
Below are my photos:


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Thank you average joe


----------



## Ajka

hi Average Joe. Ajka here. You helped me few times before and I appreciate your honest opinion. Please have a look at this Dior. Ebayer 100% feedback. Apparently bought this in some kind of auction. And been told it’s authentic. But date code removed and Dior buckle-Is tilted. Look closely at the pictures. No cards included or a dust bag. I know right? Sounds like no way!!! But you had 100-eds if no 1000-nds bags going through your eyes so might have seen something like this . I’m wondering if maybe Dior made it. Not perfectly straight and that’s why didn’t attached date code. Is this just rubbish and it’s impossible?????. I’m waiting for your reply. Unpatiently . Thank youhttps://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323797966497


----------



## Ajka

Just in case I am sending pictures as well. I don’t know why he put cards and dust bag if not included


----------



## Ajka

Sorry I pressed something by mistake so posted in 2 threads. By the way guys the app stopped working. I have been trying to post from app as usual, it doesn’t even want to sign me in since Wednesday , I’m not sure if admin is aware of that error


----------



## Princess135

Hi, 
I would really appreciate help authenticating this Diorama. 
Thank you very much!

Item name:Christian Dior Small Diorama Leather Flap Bag
Item number: not sure
Seller ID: rubinson
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi Average joe can you please help me with this lady dior bag please.

Item name: lady dior
Size:medium
Leather atent
Colour: beige 

Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Ajka

Average Joe. Just to add to what I already told you. Apparently it was sold in auction without serial number because of the fault with aligning of the Dior buckle. It seems weird but make sense to me at the same time. I am just waiting for your green light or definitely red light. If to go ahead and buy or not . Thank you very very much in advance


----------



## Beachycoast

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Why?


----------



## averagejoe

Ajka said:


> Average Joe. Just to add to what I already told you. Apparently it was sold in auction without serial number because of the fault with aligning of the Dior buckle. It seems weird but make sense to me at the same time. I am just waiting for your green light or definitely red light. If to go ahead and buy or not . Thank you very very much in advance


The seller made up quite the elaborate story to sell this bag, which I believe is fake. The misalignment is because it is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi Average joe can you please help me with this lady dior bag please.
> 
> Item name: lady dior
> Size:medium
> Leather atent
> Colour: beige
> 
> Thank you in advance !!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Princess135 said:


> Hi,
> I would really appreciate help authenticating this Diorama.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Small Diorama Leather Flap Bag
> Item number: not sure
> Seller ID: rubinson
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Small-DIORAMA-Leather-Flap-Bag-/283489502916?nma=true&si=ibyXfQRdSYC2oaxxmZqUDgRgCaE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> Hi,
> I would really appreciate help authenticating this Diorama.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Diorama Shoulder Bag Enamel White Purse 90071990
> Item number: not sure
> Seller ID: purpose.jpn
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...052166?hash=item3b316941c6:g:VW4AAOSwUyBc25-q
> Below are my photos:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ajka

Thank you. Saving my money for real one. Thanks to you


----------



## Princess135

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks averagejoe. Can I ask how you can tell it's a fake? What is the most telling detail? Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Princess135 said:


> Thanks averagejoe. Can I ask how you can tell it's a fake? What is the most telling detail? Thanks in advance


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why here.


----------



## Sprak

Hi!

Would you be kind enough to authenticate this bag:


Item Name: Dioraddict Small Bag in Powder Pink
Seller ID: private 



Thanks a lot.


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I am interested in this My Lady Dior bag.
Just wondering if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: My Lady Dior
Item Number: 202688902667
Seller ID: calibah330
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...m2f3133360b:g:gYcAAOSw1yFc6MWk&frcectupt=true


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would you be kind enough to authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Dioraddict Small Bag in Powder Pink
> Seller ID: private
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I am interested in this My Lady Dior bag.
> Just wondering if you could authenticate this Dior bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior
> Item Number: 202688902667
> Seller ID: calibah330
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...m2f3133360b:g:gYcAAOSw1yFc6MWk&frcectupt=true


I believe this is fake


----------



## Kiko123

Hello Averagejoe,

Could you help to authenticate this lady dior please?

Item name: Brand New Lady Dior M
Online reseller name: Qvintagelux
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/226218052


Many thanks for your kind help!


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi average joe,

Can u please help i was just looking at the photos again and realised that the piece of leather on the charm is using regular leather instead or patent leather is this still authentic?

Thanks so much for your time 



Sofiashaik92 said:


> Thank you average joe





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## yolantat

Please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag.


----------



## yolantat

Hello. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## chrissie1

Hi,
Could. You please help me authenticate this Dior Lady Bag?
Thank you!
Chrissie


----------



## averagejoe

yolantat said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag.





yolantat said:


> Hello. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.



There is no need to post twice. 

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

chrissie1 said:


> Hi,
> Could. You please help me authenticate this Dior Lady Bag?
> Thank you!
> Chrissie


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kiko123 said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this lady dior please?
> 
> Item name: Brand New Lady Dior M
> Online reseller name: Qvintagelux
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/226218052
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your kind help!


Please see page 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi average joe,
> 
> Can u please help i was just looking at the photos again and realised that the piece of leather on the charm is using regular leather instead or patent leather is this still authentic?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time


This detail wouldn't change my opinion. I wouldn't have said what I said if I wasn't sure.


----------



## chrissie1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, Average Joe!


----------



## ryanne25

Hello! May I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this small lady dior? It’s from a consignment shop who also sells online. Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

ryanne25 said:


> Hello! May I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this small lady dior? It’s from a consignment shop who also sells online. Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ryanne25

Thank you so so much averagejoe! The stufff you do in this forum is highly appreciated


----------



## Motia

Hi I will be very grateful if you can authenticate this please this is for sale on shpock london.


----------



## edatomkins

Hi Average Joe,
I was wondering if this Dior bag was vintage or fake. I thought it was fake originally because it says 'made in France', but I now know some vintage purses say this. 
Thank you!!!xx


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Dear Averagejoe,

hope you're doing well. 

Will you please help me authenticate this Dior saddle belt piece? Thank you so much in advance. 

Have a great day.
- Vimal


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Motia said:


> Hi I will be very grateful if you can authenticate this please this is for sale on shpock london.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Vimal Shahen said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> hope you're doing well.
> 
> Will you please help me authenticate this Dior saddle belt piece? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Have a great day.
> - Vimal
> 
> View attachment 4446109
> View attachment 4446110
> View attachment 4446111
> View attachment 4446112
> View attachment 4446113
> View attachment 4446114
> View attachment 4446115
> View attachment 4446116


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

edatomkins said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> I was wondering if this Dior bag was vintage or fake. I thought it was fake originally because it says 'made in France', but I now know some vintage purses say this.
> Thank you!!!xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445946
> View attachment 4445947
> View attachment 4445953
> View attachment 4445946


I believe this is authentic


----------



## edatomkins

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Motia

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so
Much


----------



## Motia

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


You have saved me from buying


----------



## Tracetrace

Hi averagejoe I need your help on this one pls. Let me know what other photos you need. Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Tracetrace said:


> Hi averagejoe I need your help on this one pls. Let me know what other photos you need. Thank you!!


Not enough pictures.


----------



## Tracetrace

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures.


Thank you for your quick reply! Will ask for more


----------



## nicole12345

Can someone authenticate this dior columbus bag? It is from vinted

Item name: dior columbus
Seller on vinted sylvie68200


----------



## nicole12345

nicole12345 said:


> Can someone authenticate this dior columbus bag? It is from vinted
> 
> Item name: dior columbus
> Seller on vinted sylvie68200



More pictures:


----------



## Vimal Shahen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much dear averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

nicole12345 said:


> More pictures:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nicole12345

Thank you so much! I just bought this for 260 euros do you think it's a bargain?


----------



## anhdo1012

Hello, can you help me authenticate this one? Cause this will be my first luxury bag so i'm worried  
Nam: Vintage Dior Saddle Bag
Color: Blue, cloth
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../blue-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-7146094.shtml


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

anhdo1012 said:


> Hello, can you help me authenticate this one? Cause this will be my first luxury bag so i'm worried
> Nam: Vintage Dior Saddle Bag
> Color: Blue, cloth
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../blue-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-7146094.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nicole12345 said:


> Thank you so much! I just bought this for 260 euros do you think it's a bargain?


Hard to comment on. The prices used to be lower, but with Maria Grazia Chiuri bringing back older Dior designs, Dior resale values have gone up for all older styles from my experience


----------



## kobe939

Hi there,
Can you please kindly help to authenticate this calfskin saddle? I got this from a reputable reseller but want to make sure.
Also, can I ask why the auth card that came with the bag doesn’t have any info on it, should I be concern? Thanks a bunch. This is my first Dior, hope this is authentic so I can start enjoying it.

There are a few more photos in the post below, pls scroll down.


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Dear AverageJoe,  will you please help me authenticate this Dior Boston bag? Do you have any idea which year this bag was made? 

Thank you for always helping me out authenticating Dior pieces for me. I truly appreciate you. 

- Vimal


----------



## kobe939

Sorry, a few more photos. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## averagejoe

kobe939 said:


> Sorry, a few more photos. Thanks a bunch!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vimal Shahen said:


> Dear AverageJoe,  will you please help me authenticate this Dior Boston bag? Do you have any idea which year this bag was made?
> 
> Thank you for always helping me out authenticating Dior pieces for me. I truly appreciate you.
> 
> - Vimal
> View attachment 4448723
> View attachment 4448736
> View attachment 4448735
> View attachment 4448724
> View attachment 4448731
> View attachment 4448732
> View attachment 4448734
> View attachment 4448733
> View attachment 4448737
> View attachment 4448738


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kobe939

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for much for your help, averagejoe, much appreciated!


----------



## egan275

Hi average joe, 

Hope you are doing well. Can u please help me and advise the authenticity of this bag. Thank you☺️


----------



## AngelasGhost

I am attempting to authenticate this bag.

So far I have two dealers saying the bag is authentic Dior and one that is unsure.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## averagejoe

egan275 said:


> Hi average joe,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Can u please help me and advise the authenticity of this bag. Thank you☺️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

AngelasGhost said:


> I am attempting to authenticate this bag.
> 
> So far I have two dealers saying the bag is authentic Dior and one that is unsure.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## AngelasGhost

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Any idea of the date or what material is used. It doesn't appear to be leather.


----------



## averagejoe

AngelasGhost said:


> Any idea of the date or what material is used. It doesn't appear to be leather.


It appears to be embossed patent leather, and was made in 2001. Around that time, Dior had some designs where the leather was made to look like other materials and textiles. For example, the Hardcore Dior leather bags had a grain resembling silk jersey in an array of bright colours that made the leather look almost like coated canvas, but it was actually leather.


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Thank you so much dear averagejoe, you help is greatly appreciated! 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sarah A

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate this? Thanks!!! 

Item name: *Mini Lady Dior Bag*
Item number: 153508095499
Seller ID: toffersen1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...095499?hash=item23bdcba60b:g:HKoAAOSw4Idc8IJG


----------



## egan275

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank u very much Average Joe. Appreciate it so much!


----------



## SGarside

Hi, i found this in a charity shop today and couldn't resist for the price.  It was in a locked cabinet, everything other than the plaque inside with no serial number makes me think it's real.  Please confirm, i would really appreciate it


----------



## Starcinee

Hello! I am new to this site but have been searching for a Lady Dior Mini and just fell in love with this color. Please help authenticate!! I'm trying to message the seller with more pictures of the inside of the bag and will reply once I receive them. Thank you for your help!! 

*Item name: Dior Lady Mini Ultra Matte Beige Bag
Item number: 183835754795
Seller ID: mariluparis 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-Mini-Ultra-Matte-Bag/183835754795*


----------



## dalshee1920

cant find anything about how to read the date code: the bag in question has a code

32-MA-035

Was this bag made in 2000? Its a Black Silver Christian Dior Lady Bag Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Tote Bag. thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

SGarside said:


> Hi, i found this in a charity shop today and couldn't resist for the price.  It was in a locked cabinet, everything other than the plaque inside with no serial number makes me think it's real.  Please confirm, i would really appreciate it


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

dalshee1920 said:


> cant find anything about how to read the date code: the bag in question has a code
> 
> 32-MA-035
> 
> Was this bag made in 2000? Its a Black Silver Christian Dior Lady Bag Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Tote Bag. thank you!


There are several posts about the date code in the Dior forum.

This date code is incomplete so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item name: *Mini Lady Dior Bag*
> Item number: 153508095499
> Seller ID: toffersen1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...095499?hash=item23bdcba60b:g:HKoAAOSw4Idc8IJG


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Starcinee said:


> Hello! I am new to this site but have been searching for a Lady Dior Mini and just fell in love with this color. Please help authenticate!! I'm trying to message the seller with more pictures of the inside of the bag and will reply once I receive them. Thank you for your help!!
> 
> *Item name: Dior Lady Mini Ultra Matte Beige Bag
> Item number: 183835754795
> Seller ID: mariluparis
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-Mini-Ultra-Matte-Bag/183835754795*


Not enough pictures


----------



## dalshee1920

averagejoe said:


> There are several posts about the date code in the Dior forum.
> 
> This date code is incomplete so it doesn't make sense.



so is this item fake?


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## averagejoe

dalshee1920 said:


> so is this item fake?


I can't authenticate from one picture, but this is the full date code. You originally said it was "32-MA-035", which is missing the 0, hence it didn't make sense.


----------



## Princess135

Hi can you please authenticate this? Thanks! 
Item name: mini lady Dior 
Seller: local marketplace


----------



## dalshee1920

averagejoe said:


> I can't authenticate from one picture, but this is the full date code. You originally said it was "32-MA-035", which is missing the 0, hence it didn't make sense.



thank you, but from that code, are you able to tell when the bag was made?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Good afternoon! 
I have been lurking on this forum since discovering a navy beauty - Would you please have a moment to authenticate this Be Dior?
It has the most amazing leather  , and I had no idea that under the flap was another pocket! I need at least 2 more hands and possibly a 5th to hold a flashlight - I can feel the tag in the left pocket inside the bag, but I can’t get a photo of it! (That’s the photo with my finger in it )
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kkatie

Good morning! 
I hope you are well.
Could you please kindly authenticate the below bag (in the hope of me buying it)? 
The quality is classified as “good”, I’m not used however to photos of the items so let me know if it’s completely bad :/ 
Thank you very much in advance for your help!

Item name: Lady Dior (Medium)
Online reseller name: DIana - Recommended individual reseller -Reference: 7576330
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7576330.shtml


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Good afternoon!
> I have been lurking on this forum since discovering a navy beauty - Would you please have a moment to authenticate this Be Dior?
> It has the most amazing leather  , and I had no idea that under the flap was another pocket! I need at least 2 more hands and possibly a 5th to hold a flashlight - I can feel the tag in the left pocket inside the bag, but I can’t get a photo of it! (That’s the photo with my finger in it )
> Thank you for all your help!
> View attachment 4454509
> View attachment 4454510
> View attachment 4454511
> View attachment 4454512
> View attachment 4454513
> View attachment 4454514
> View attachment 4454515


I managed to get this of the tag in the pocket - I’m not going to try to get the front/other side because I am worried I’m going to rip the pocket.


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi average joe,

Can you please help me authenticate this dior bag please.
Model: my lady dior
Colour: black 
Leather: lamb leather
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi average joe,
Can u please help me authenticate this bag.

Model: medium lady dior
Colour: beige 
Leather: patent 
Worried about the stiching on the handle does not seem perfect but other than that bag feels very sturdy.
Thank you so much.


----------



## jenjen96

Hello! I would like your expertise 

Model: Cannage microfibre
Color: Black with gold hardware
Purchased in Japan from Japanese Yahoo auctions
The date code is wrong, isn't it?
It also feels a little sticky, which I hear is common with these bags.
I can take more pictures if needed.


----------



## averagejoe

kkatie said:


> Good morning!
> I hope you are well.
> Could you please kindly authenticate the below bag (in the hope of me buying it)?
> The quality is classified as “good”, I’m not used however to photos of the items so let me know if it’s completely bad :/
> Thank you very much in advance for your help!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior (Medium)
> Online reseller name: DIana - Recommended individual reseller -Reference: 7576330
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7576330.shtml
> View attachment 4455069
> View attachment 4455070
> View attachment 4455071
> View attachment 4455072
> View attachment 4455073
> View attachment 4455074
> View attachment 4455075


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jenjen96 said:


> Hello! I would like your expertise
> 
> Model: Cannage microfibre
> Color: Black with gold hardware
> Purchased in Japan from Japanese Yahoo auctions
> The date code is wrong, isn't it?
> It also feels a little sticky, which I hear is common with these bags.
> I can take more pictures if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4455819
> View attachment 4455820
> View attachment 4455821
> View attachment 4455822
> View attachment 4455824
> View attachment 4455826
> View attachment 4455827
> View attachment 4455828
> View attachment 4455829


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi average joe,
> Can u please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Model: medium lady dior
> Colour: beige
> Leather: patent
> Worried about the stiching on the handle does not seem perfect but other than that bag feels very sturdy.
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi average joe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this dior bag please.
> Model: my lady dior
> Colour: black
> Leather: lamb leather
> Thank you in advance!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cookiefiend said:


> Good afternoon!
> I have been lurking on this forum since discovering a navy beauty - Would you please have a moment to authenticate this Be Dior?
> It has the most amazing leather  , and I had no idea that under the flap was another pocket! I need at least 2 more hands and possibly a 5th to hold a flashlight - I can feel the tag in the left pocket inside the bag, but I can’t get a photo of it! (That’s the photo with my finger in it )
> Thank you for all your help!
> View attachment 4454509
> View attachment 4454510
> View attachment 4454511
> View attachment 4454512
> View attachment 4454513
> View attachment 4454514
> View attachment 4454515


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Princess135 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this? Thanks!
> Item name: mini lady Dior
> Seller: local marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453976
> View attachment 4453977
> View attachment 4453978
> View attachment 4453979
> View attachment 4453980
> View attachment 4453981
> View attachment 4453982


I believe this is fake


----------



## kkatie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a million!


----------



## Legallyfatma

Hey joe 
Can you please authentic this  bags 

Item name: Lady Dior cannage 
Online reseller name: japan-kayoto-store
Item number:264253962248
Direct URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264253962248

Thank you


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I love this mini Lady Dior bag and would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you! xx

Item Name: Lady Dior Mini
Item Number: 264339056294
Seller ID: mikilee83au
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Preowne...m3d8bd5e6a6:g:~REAAOSwyUFc7eDf&frcectupt=true


----------



## Cookiefiend

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sofiashaik92

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you average joe


----------



## Sofiashaik92

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you average joe


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I love this mini Lady Dior bag and would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you! xx
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Mini
> Item Number: 264339056294
> Seller ID: mikilee83au
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Preowne...m3d8bd5e6a6:g:~REAAOSwyUFc7eDf&frcectupt=true


See page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Legallyfatma said:


> Hey joe
> Can you please authentic this  bags
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior cannage
> Online reseller name: japan-kayoto-store
> Item number:264253962248
> Direct URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264253962248
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## rraasssyte

Hello, sorry for my english, it is not my mother language.. so, i bought it today, it is  so beautifull but im a little confused.. i cant take off the pocket with the serial number.. i can see it- 09-BO-0115. Please, can you authenticate it! Big big thank you!


----------



## rraasssyte

Ive done so many photos i would like to be 110% sure it is real or not! I hope my photos good. Thank you!


----------



## rraasssyte

And my last photos I hope it help you to authenticate! Thank you again


----------



## rraasssyte




----------



## rraasssyte

Model: Dior Diorama
Colour: Red
Leather: - 
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## averagejoe

rraasssyte said:


> Hello, sorry for my english, it is not my mother language.. so, i bought it today, it is  so beautifull but im a little confused.. i cant take off the pocket with the serial number.. i can see it- 09-BO-0115. Please, can you authenticate it! Big big thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## rraasssyte

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! Oh.. my heart is broken dear averagejoe , you are sure 110% ? I contaced with a seller- i hope she return my money.. ;( thank you again- you save thounsants of wimen monet)


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! thank you! You broke my heart and save my money 110% sure? 
...why, why.. the sellers  are so cruel


----------



## allstars89

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I love this mini Lady Dior bag and would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you! xx
> Item Name: Lady Dior Mini
> Item Number: 264339056294
> Seller ID: mikilee83au
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Preowne...m3d8bd5e6a6:g:~REAAOSwyUFc7eDf&frcectupt=true





averagejoe said:


> See page 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


Hi Averagejoe,
Please see attached additional photos from the seller. I hope it helps. Please let me know if you require more photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## bradlee

hi there everyone! i was hoping to get help authenticating, and, if authentic, get some information on a scarf that i have. 

i have scoured the internet, searching with every descriptive that i could think of to try to find this thing. it appears to reflect the early 2000s of dior, but that’s about all i can say about it. here are some photos:


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Please see attached additional photos from the seller. I hope it helps. Please let me know if you require more photos. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4456945
> 
> View attachment 4456946
> View attachment 4456947
> View attachment 4456948
> View attachment 4456949
> View attachment 4456950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456961
> View attachment 4456962


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bradlee said:


> hi there everyone! i was hoping to get help authenticating, and, if authentic, get some information on a scarf that i have.
> 
> i have scoured the internet, searching with every descriptive that i could think of to try to find this thing. it appears to reflect the early 2000s of dior, but that’s about all i can say about it. here are some photos:


I believe this is authentic. It portrays the Street Chic bag which is from around the early 2000s.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

rraasssyte said:


> Thank you! Oh.. my heart is broken dear averagejoe , you are sure 110% ? I contaced with a seller- i hope she return my money.. ;( thank you again- you save thounsants of wimen monet)
> 
> Thank you! thank you! You broke my heart and save my money 110% sure?
> ...why, why.. the sellers  are so cruel


I would not say that I believe something is fake unless I'm 100% sure.


----------



## bradlee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It portrays the Street Chic bag which is from around the early 2000s.


i can’t seem to even find a photograph of another one online. does that mean it’s a rare item? thanks a ton, tho!


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this bag TIA
NAME; Dior lady
Item number 283508695232
Seller I’d dawnmixon1

LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/2835086952...d4c9ecffed874b&ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true


----------



## averagejoe

bradlee said:


> i can’t seem to even find a photograph of another one online. does that mean it’s a rare item? thanks a ton, tho!


By now it is rare, but it was not rare when it was released.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate this bag TIA
> NAME; Dior lady
> Item number 283508695232
> Seller I’d dawnmixon1
> 
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/283508695232?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Dca954e19c3604d58aa3a36043cdd53cf%26bu%3D44249911815%26loc%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F283508695232%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3D3cd2108616b0aad375d4c9ecffed874b&ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. The seller has very little feedback, though.


----------



## eriberri

Hello! Thanks so much in advance. I saw this bag on Yoogi’s Closet but am concerned due to the printing on the O tag and the interior lining. Is this a fake? 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-large-lady-dior-bag-112653.html


----------



## bradlee

averagejoe said:


> By now it is rare, but it was not rare when it was released.


i’m not sure if i’m allowed to ask this, but do you have an idea of what it’d be worth if i went to sell it?


----------



## DestinationD

averagejoe said:


> No. They will most likely tell you that your bag is authentic. They have made mistakes before with these new super fakes.


You mentioned "new super fake," DO you mean they are getting better at replication and using better hardware/leather, etc?


----------



## DestinationD

Item: Medium Diorissimo Fuchsia
Item number: N/A
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-christian-large-diorissimo-fuchsia-calfskin-satchel/25325343/
Seller ID: Coco-Luxury

Hi everyone--long time reader but I took the leap and bought a used bag on Tradsy.com but sourced and sold from Coco-Luxury.  
Could you look at the pictures to let me know if anything looks fishy? They said when the shipped, it was coming from Houston, TX BUT when I tracked the purse, it is coming from CHINA!! It was a prey penny and i am in a panic! 

Thanks so much everyone..I love the bag and I've been Googling for HOURS for the serial numbers and I've found the to be 08-XX-####.  In the picture mine reads 24-MA- 0164. Havent seen the first 2 digits that high for this bag --Only 08 and 09 as the first 2 numbers.
THEN I am not even sure if the bag pictured is the one I'll be receiving!! I know china has a huge stigma--but has anyone had luck getting a bag from China through a 3rd party vendor like Tradsey and it actually being real? (trying to be aware and keep in mind that China do love their luxury handbags too and are looking to sell!) It's coming by Friday the 14th and I'll update you whether or not it was the same bag or if the leather feels off. *Would just like to get a quick guesstimate if what the picture shows, is indeed authentic.*

Pictures included.

 I reached out to Tradesy.com as soon as I saw it was coming from China and this was their response:
---Yes, we do have a  Pro-Seller program here at Tradsey and there are requirements a seller must have in order to apply and be excepted. Our Pro-sellers are sellers who have an excellent track record with us: an amazing inventory, tons of sales, and almost no returns and misrepresentations. After building this track record with us, we allow some Pro-Sellers special perks, including shipping from abroad.
??? How can you mislead a consumer thinking it was coming within the Sates and then seeing it coming from CHINA!
Anyone have any experience with this issue from Tradsey?



Sorry for the long post---THANKS SOMUCH!!!


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kkeun82

Please help me check authenticate of this dior lady medium bag 
My friend who lives in China sent me this bag as a gift 
thank you so much


----------



## Kkeun82

View attachment 4457938
View attachment 4457939
View attachment 4457940
View attachment 4457941
View attachment 4457942
View attachment 4457941
View attachment 4457947
View attachment 4457947

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please help me check authenticate of this dior lady medium bag 
My friend who lives in China sent me this bag as a gift 
thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

eriberri said:


> Hello! Thanks so much in advance. I saw this bag on Yoogi’s Closet but am concerned due to the printing on the O tag and the interior lining. Is this a fake?
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-large-lady-dior-bag-112653.html


sorry the link doesn't work anymore. This one picture does not indicate if it is authentic or fake, although it does look a bit sloppy which happens sometimes.


----------



## averagejoe

bradlee said:


> i’m not sure if i’m allowed to ask this, but do you have an idea of what it’d be worth if i went to sell it?


Not very much as the current demand for it isn't high either. Anywhere between $50 to under $100 USD.


----------



## averagejoe

DestinationD said:


> You mentioned "new super fake," DO you mean they are getting better at replication and using better hardware/leather, etc?


Dior's increased popularity recently has meant that fakes are getting closer to the real thing in pictures. The counterfeiters are learning how to deceive people even more than before.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

DestinationD said:


> Item: Medium Diorissimo Fuchsia
> Item number: N/A
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-christian-large-diorissimo-fuchsia-calfskin-satchel/25325343/
> Seller ID: Coco-Luxury
> 
> Hi everyone--long time reader but I took the leap and bought a used bag on Tradsy.com but sourced and sold from Coco-Luxury.
> Could you look at the pictures to let me know if anything looks fishy? They said when the shipped, it was coming from Houston, TX BUT when I tracked the purse, it is coming from CHINA!! It was a prey penny and i am in a panic!
> 
> Thanks so much everyone..I love the bag and I've been Googling for HOURS for the serial numbers and I've found the to be 08-XX-####.  In the picture mine reads 24-MA- 0164. Havent seen the first 2 digits that high for this bag --Only 08 and 09 as the first 2 numbers.
> THEN I am not even sure if the bag pictured is the one I'll be receiving!! I know china has a huge stigma--but has anyone had luck getting a bag from China through a 3rd party vendor like Tradsey and it actually being real? (trying to be aware and keep in mind that China do love their luxury handbags too and are looking to sell!) It's coming by Friday the 14th and I'll update you whether or not it was the same bag or if the leather feels off. *Would just like to get a quick guesstimate if what the picture shows, is indeed authentic.*
> 
> Pictures included.
> 
> I reached out to Tradesy.com as soon as I saw it was coming from China and this was their response:
> ---Yes, we do have a  Pro-Seller program here at Tradsey and there are requirements a seller must have in order to apply and be excepted. Our Pro-sellers are sellers who have an excellent track record with us: an amazing inventory, tons of sales, and almost no returns and misrepresentations. After building this track record with us, we allow some Pro-Sellers special perks, including shipping from abroad.
> ??? How can you mislead a consumer thinking it was coming within the Sates and then seeing it coming from CHINA!
> Anyone have any experience with this issue from Tradsey?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post---THANKS SOMUCH!!!


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. Getting it from China is a red flag, but China is also the biggest global market for luxury goods so there are authentic pieces being resold in China.


----------



## averagejoe

Kkeun82 said:


> View attachment 4457938
> View attachment 4457939
> View attachment 4457940
> View attachment 4457941
> View attachment 4457942
> View attachment 4457941
> View attachment 4457947
> View attachment 4457947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me check authenticate of this dior lady medium bag
> My friend who lives in China sent me this bag as a gift
> thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kkeun82 said:


> View attachment 4457938
> View attachment 4457939
> View attachment 4457940
> View attachment 4457941
> View attachment 4457942
> View attachment 4457941
> View attachment 4457947
> View attachment 4457947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me check authenticate of this dior lady medium bag
> My friend who lives in China sent me this bag as a gift
> thank you so much


There is no need to post your request a second time. We'll get to it when we are available.


----------



## Kkeun82

Kkeun82 said:


> View attachment 4457938
> View attachment 4457939
> View attachment 4457940
> View attachment 4457941
> View attachment 4457942
> View attachment 4457941
> View attachment 4457947
> View attachment 4457947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me check authenticate of this dior lady medium bag
> My friend who lives in China sent me this bag as a gift
> thank you so much





averagejoe said:


> sorry the link doesn't work anymore. This one picture does not indicate if it is authentic or fake, although it does look a bit sloppy which happens sometimes.


she said it is real and i want to trust her
However, as i know  the real dior bags have 8 digit date serial numbers not the 6 digit


----------



## Kkeun82

averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post your request a second time. We'll get to it when we are available.


I am sorry 
I accidentally posted two times, but i don’t know how to delete the posting


----------



## DestinationD

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic. Getting it from China is a red flag, but China is also the biggest global market for luxury goods so there are authentic pieces being resold in China.


Thanks SO MUCH! I will post pictures when I receive the bag!!


----------



## Zabela

I found this purse in the things of my deceased grandmother.  I'm 25 years old and I remember her using this bag since I was a kid.  I think it's fake, but who knows, it might be vintage.


----------



## Hagar

I bought this bag from friend , she got it as a gift long time ago , she believes it’s authentic
Is this authentic ?

Lady Dior mini python


----------



## averagejoe

Kkeun82 said:


> she said it is real and i want to trust her
> However, as i know  the real dior bags have 8 digit date serial numbers not the 6 digit


Depends on the year and location of manufacture


----------



## averagejoe

Hagar said:


> View attachment 4459010
> View attachment 4459010
> View attachment 4459008
> View attachment 4459009
> View attachment 4459011
> View attachment 4459012
> View attachment 4459013
> View attachment 4459017
> View attachment 4459016
> View attachment 4459013
> 
> I bought this bag from friend , she got it as a gift long time ago , she believes it’s authentic
> Is this authentic ?
> 
> Lady Dior mini python


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Zabela said:


> I found this purse in the things of my deceased grandmother.  I'm 25 years old and I remember her using this bag since I was a kid.  I think it's fake, but who knows, it might be vintage.


Not sure about this one


----------



## 3ssential

Hello Everyone,
I hope you can help me authenticate this Dior. It'll be my first designer bag purchase through consignment so I hope I can rely on your expertise in this forum. I have been reading mixed reviews on Fashionphile and some buyers have experienced occasional fake bags from this site. I have contacted their customer service to provide more close up photos on the chain, buckle/lock closure etc. and waiting for a reply. I'll attach additional photos (assuming the bag isn't sold by then). Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me.

Item name: Christian Dior Patent Calfskin Micro-Cannage Medium Diorama Flap Bag Black
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...-cannage-medium-diorama-flap-bag-black-347693 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

3ssential said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I hope you can help me authenticate this Dior. It'll be my first designer bag purchase through consignment so I hope I can rely on your expertise in this forum. I have been reading mixed reviews on Fashionphile and some buyers have experienced occasional fake bags from this site. I have contacted their customer service to provide more close up photos on the chain, buckle/lock closure etc. and waiting for a reply. I'll attach additional photos (assuming the bag isn't sold by then). Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Patent Calfskin Micro-Cannage Medium Diorama Flap Bag Black
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...-cannage-medium-diorama-flap-bag-black-347693
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## 3ssential

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi average joe,
Thank you for responding to my post. It's my first time purchasing a designer bag preloved. It really gives me a peace of mind that its authentic before I spend my hard earn money for the bag. Would you suggest I attach additional close of photos of the bag (when I get it from the sa at fashionphile) for further verification? Or purchase the bag and send it to a third party verification service? 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Sarah A

Dear averagejoe,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag. I couldn't find much info on when this bag was sold etc. from the internet. Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## korpuskeli

Hi, I'm wanting to buy this bag online but I'm unsure of its authenticity. I've looked at other photos of Dior mini trotter bowling/Boston bags online and this seems to have some differences, especially the tag looks odd to me. Thank you for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

korpuskeli said:


> Hi, I'm wanting to buy this bag online but I'm unsure of its authenticity. I've looked at other photos of Dior mini trotter bowling/Boston bags online and this seems to have some differences, especially the tag looks odd to me. Thank you for your help.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag. I couldn't find much info on when this bag was sold etc. from the internet. Thank you so much for all your help.
> 
> View attachment 4459443
> View attachment 4459444
> View attachment 4459445
> View attachment 4459446
> View attachment 4459447
> View attachment 4459448
> View attachment 4459449
> View attachment 4459443


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

3ssential said:


> Hi average joe,
> Thank you for responding to my post. It's my first time purchasing a designer bag preloved. It really gives me a peace of mind that its authentic before I spend my hard earn money for the bag. Would you suggest I attach additional close of photos of the bag (when I get it from the sa at fashionphile) for further verification? Or purchase the bag and send it to a third party verification service?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


If you want to be sure then post close up photos once it arrives. I will check to see if it is the bag as pictured, but I'm sure it's the same one since Fashionphile is pretty good usually.


----------



## samanthapantha

Hi, I've recently purchased this bag off of eBay but i'm having doubts about its authenticity. The seller claims that it is authentic however, i'm very skeptical about the stitching. Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag?


----------



## Bagaholicss

Hello everyone, 
Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. This will be my first secondhand purchase. Here are the photos of the bag provided by the seller. Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Bagaholicss

Hello everyone, 
Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. This will be my first secondhand purchase. Here are the photos of the bag provided by the seller. Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me. Thank you so much in advance. Here are some more additional photos


----------



## Bagaholicss

Hello everyone, 
Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. This will be my first secondhand purchase. Here are the photos of the bag provided by the seller. Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Bagaholicss

Hello everyone, 
Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. This will be my first secondhand purchase. Here are the photos of the bag provided by the seller. Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me. Thank you so much in advance. Here are the last batch of photos. Sorry for the inconvenience. 
And btw is it normal to have the year card not stamped? (As seen in the photo)


----------



## jbags07

Hi! I would very much appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Dior saddlebag!  Thank you. 



https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-canvas-floral-saddle-bag-multicolor-301470


----------



## pnn1982

Hi AJ, 

Could I have you take a look at this bag for me? I am a bit wary about the stickers on the feet and on the metal connectors. Also, I noticed that the “D” in Dior (behind the O charm and on the inside tag) does not look like the right font? I’ve also never seen a date code with HK. I hope these pictures suffice. Thank you for your time!


----------



## AndyM2002

Hello AJ,

Looking to authenticate this bag, and would like your opinion.

Thank you for your time!

-Andy M.


----------



## averagejoe

AndyM2002 said:


> Hello AJ,
> 
> Looking to authenticate this bag, and would like your opinion.
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> -Andy M.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460977
> View attachment 4460978
> View attachment 4460979
> View attachment 4460981
> View attachment 4460982
> View attachment 4460983


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pnn1982 said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Could I have you take a look at this bag for me? I am a bit wary about the stickers on the feet and on the metal connectors. Also, I noticed that the “D” in Dior (behind the O charm and on the inside tag) does not look like the right font? I’ve also never seen a date code with HK. I hope these pictures suffice. Thank you for your time!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jbags07 said:


> Hi! I would very much appreciate it if someone could authenticate this Dior saddlebag!  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-canvas-floral-saddle-bag-multicolor-301470


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Bagaholicss said:


> View attachment 4460832
> View attachment 4460833
> View attachment 4460834
> View attachment 4460835
> View attachment 4460836
> View attachment 4460837
> View attachment 4460838
> View attachment 4460839
> View attachment 4460840
> View attachment 4460841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag. This will be my first secondhand purchase. Here are the photos of the bag provided by the seller. Hopefully any of you can provide some expertise to authenticate this item for me. Thank you so much in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

samanthapantha said:


> Hi, I've recently purchased this bag off of eBay but i'm having doubts about its authenticity. The seller claims that it is authentic however, i'm very skeptical about the stitching. Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag?
> 
> View attachment 4460441
> 
> View attachment 4460442
> View attachment 4460443
> View attachment 4460444
> View attachment 4460445
> View attachment 4460447
> View attachment 4460449
> View attachment 4460450
> View attachment 4460451
> View attachment 4460452


I believe this is fake


----------



## Bagaholicss

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe for your fast response, your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## seller456

Purchased this bag on eBay - skeptical of authenticity due to not having a ‘made in italy’ tag anywhere


----------



## seller456

seller456 said:


> Purchased this bag on eBay - skeptical of authenticity due to not having a ‘made in italy’ tag anywhere


Actually never mind me, it’s quite obviously fake haha


----------



## keisha kerren

Hi. If you have time please kindly check on this bag if it is authentic or fake. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## keisha kerren

Additional photo


----------



## jbags07

Awesome   Thank you very much!


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

Hi I’m not sure if I should buy this bag. I’ve attached some zoom shots but don’t know if they’re good enough. Do you think it’s authentic?


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

Is this one genuine too? Sorry there’s two on offer. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## foudesac

Dear AverageJoe,

I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate Miss Dior Clutch I bought from TheRealReal. 

Too bad the clutch missing the pouch 











Thank you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May I ask whether this could be authentic, please? 

Dior Bondage Bag 
listed in German ebay Kleinanzeigen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ell-bondage-by-j-galliano/1143287687-156-1238
Hopefully the photos given in the ad will be enough to judge the bag. 
I love the style, but am so unsure about the details. 
Thank-you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

keisha kerren said:


> Hi. If you have time please kindly check on this bag if it is authentic or fake. Thank you so much in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> May I ask whether this could be authentic, please?
> 
> Dior Bondage Bag
> listed in German ebay Kleinanzeigen: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ell-bondage-by-j-galliano/1143287687-156-1238
> Hopefully the photos given in the ad will be enough to judge the bag.
> I love the style, but am so unsure about the details.
> Thank-you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

foudesac said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> 
> I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate Miss Dior Clutch I bought from TheRealReal.
> 
> Too bad the clutch missing the pouch
> View attachment 4462236
> View attachment 4462237
> View attachment 4462238
> View attachment 4462239
> View attachment 4462240
> View attachment 4462242
> View attachment 4462243
> View attachment 4462244
> View attachment 4462245
> View attachment 4462246
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Lovetoshop_76 said:


> Is this one genuine too? Sorry there’s two on offer. Thank you in advance for any help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lovetoshop_76 said:


> Hi I’m not sure if I should buy this bag. I’ve attached some zoom shots but don’t know if they’re good enough. Do you think it’s authentic?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## italiengirl356

Could you please authenticate this:

Item: Dior Book Tote
Seller ID: Blingbling537
URL: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/dior-book-tote-2019-neu-1070205928/


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank-you very much! My gut feeling was very much in doubt, too. (It seems to have been learning from you.)


----------



## averagejoe

italiengirl356 said:


> Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Dior Book Tote
> Seller ID: Blingbling537
> URL: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/dior-book-tote-2019-neu-1070205928/
> 
> View attachment 4462748


I believe this is fake


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Average Joe! And taking the time out on your weekend to reply!


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

Thank you again!


----------



## audoct

Hi averagejoe can you authenticate please


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi Average joe,
Can u please help me authenticate this bag please.
Model: mini lady dior 
Colour: limited edition cherry blossom


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi Average joe,
> Can u please help me authenticate this bag please.
> Model: mini lady dior
> Colour: limited edition cherry blossom


I believe this is authentic


----------



## keisha kerren

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much.


----------



## foudesac

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AverageJoe! I really appreciate your kind help


----------



## Sofiashaik92

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you again


----------



## TypicalInstagramBaddie

Hello could you help me with authentication - thank you 

Model: Lady Dior in Medium 
Colour: Ultra Black 

Thanks


----------



## Jillbord

Hello, may you please help with authentication? Thank you! 
Item name: Dior Canvas Tote? I believe it’s the Trotter bag (new to handbag world)
Online reseller name: The Real Real 
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-_Pg2s07Bick


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Anna Carroll

Hi Average Joe,
Can u please help me authenticate this bag please?
Lady Dior Mini
https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...cannage-quilt-textured-leather-mini9911212335


----------



## Kelsey61

Hi Average Joe,
could you authenticate this please?
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-white-360388


----------



## Sarah A

Dear Average Joe,
Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated

https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/dior/dior-lady-dior-small.html


----------



## 3ssential

Hello moderators and authenticators for the Dior thread,

I recently bought a pre-loved dior patent black cannage pattern diorama. I was fortunate enough to find it through fashionphile. However, i've read mixed reviews of buyers having return items they purchase because the quality was not  as described on the website images or it was fake. I took the risk and bought the Diorama from Fashionphile  (Fashionphile tags) still attached in case I need to return within 30 days (assuming it was proven unauthentic). I would like to ask authenticators and moderators to help me authenticate this bag. 

Please and thank you SO SO MUCH.


----------



## cckuririn

Hi there

Could you please help me to identify this lady dior? Thanks in advance.

Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Lady Dior Cannage 2way Shoulder Hand Bag Lambskin Green
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTI...163740074388?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10

YYM


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> Can u please help me authenticate this bag please?
> Lady Dior Mini
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...cannage-quilt-textured-leather-mini9911212335


Missing photos of the logo inside and also behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

cckuririn said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you please help me to identify this lady dior? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Lady Dior Cannage 2way Shoulder Hand Bag Lambskin Green
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTI...163740074388?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
> 
> YYM


Not sure about this one


----------



## averagejoe

3ssential said:


> Hello moderators and authenticators for the Dior thread,
> 
> I recently bought a pre-loved dior patent black cannage pattern diorama. I was fortunate enough to find it through fashionphile. However, i've read mixed reviews of buyers having return items they purchase because the quality was not  as described on the website images or it was fake. I took the risk and bought the Diorama from Fashionphile  (Fashionphile tags) still attached in case I need to return within 30 days (assuming it was proven unauthentic). I would like to ask authenticators and moderators to help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Please and thank you SO SO MUCH.


If everything is the same as the pictures posted on Fashionphile, then I believe this bag is authentic. You didn't share other pictures, so I suggest trying to match the details with the ones posted on their website.


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated
> 
> https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/dior/dior-lady-dior-small.html
> 
> View attachment 4465185
> View attachment 4465183
> View attachment 4465184
> View attachment 4465186
> View attachment 4465187
> View attachment 4465183


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kelsey61 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> could you authenticate this please?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-white-360388
> View attachment 4464842
> View attachment 4464843
> View attachment 4464843
> View attachment 4464842
> View attachment 4464843
> View attachment 4464844
> View attachment 4464845
> View attachment 4464846
> View attachment 4464847
> View attachment 4464848


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jillbord said:


> Hello, may you please help with authentication? Thank you!
> Item name: Dior Canvas Tote? I believe it’s the Trotter bag (new to handbag world)
> Online reseller name: The Real Real
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-_Pg2s07Bick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464692
> View attachment 4464693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464685
> View attachment 4464686
> View attachment 4464688
> View attachment 4464690
> View attachment 4464689


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

TypicalInstagramBaddie said:


> Hello could you help me with authentication - thank you
> 
> Model: Lady Dior in Medium
> Colour: Ultra Black
> 
> Thanks


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## Polene139

Hi  

Can someone help me authenticate these Dior earrings please?

Depop site

https://www.depop.com/products/melmannx-authentic-dior-earrings-in-aged/

Many thanks


----------



## Polene139

Hi

Can you please help authenticate these dior earrings listed on Depop?

https://www.depop.com/products/xabi425-stunning-dior-earningsbeautiful-pearl-with/

Many thanks


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jillbord

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for taking your time to help me with this!


----------



## averagejoe

Polene139 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate these Dior earrings please?
> 
> Depop site
> 
> https://www.depop.com/products/melmannx-authentic-dior-earrings-in-aged/
> 
> Many thanks





Polene139 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help authenticate these dior earrings listed on Depop?
> 
> https://www.depop.com/products/xabi425-stunning-dior-earningsbeautiful-pearl-with/
> 
> Many thanks


In both cases there aren't enough pictures, and the packaging should be present too as that helps in the case of costume jewelry.


----------



## Polene139

Many thanks Average Joe. 

I’ve uploaded some additional images if that helps but no packaging unfortunately. 

Thanks for taking a look and getting back to me.


----------



## lovebug12018

Hi!  I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this Dior Book Tote.  Thank you so much in advance!

Item name:  Dior Book Tote 
Online reseller name:  ohlalalfashions
Serial #: 50-MA-0128
Purchased in Sydney in 2018

I read somewhere that the serial # in 2018 is actually 50-MA-0168 so I'm a little worried that this isn't real? 

Thank you again!!


----------



## averagejoe

Polene139 said:


> Many thanks Average Joe.
> 
> I’ve uploaded some additional images if that helps but no packaging unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks for taking a look and getting back to me.


Still not sure, sorry. There is something a bit off about the logo engraving.


----------



## averagejoe

lovebug12018 said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this Dior Book Tote.  Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name:  Dior Book Tote
> Online reseller name:  ohlalalfashions
> Serial #: 50-MA-0128
> Purchased in Sydney in 2018
> 
> I read somewhere that the serial # in 2018 is actually 50-MA-0168 so I'm a little worried that this isn't real?
> 
> Thank you again!!


The date code looks weird even in font. I can't be sure because I've seen some very accurate fakes of the Book Tote, but I am suspicious due to the date code.


----------



## Kelsey61

thanks a lot!


----------



## seller456

Hello can I have some help authenticating this Dior bag please!


----------



## Polene139

averagejoe said:


> Still not sure, sorry. There is something a bit off about the logo engraving.





Polene139 said:


> Many thanks Average Joe.
> 
> I’ve uploaded some additional images if that helps but no packaging unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks for taking a look and getting back to me.



Thanks so much Average Joe. Just so I’m super clear are you saying that the logo marking looks off on both? Thank you ever so much.


----------



## TrinityLee

Hi I was wondering if you could help me to authenticate this Lady Dior that I’ve just bought. It’s on the way to me but here’s the link 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7533085.shtml

Thank you kindly


----------



## Shalewa13

Polene139 said:


> Many thanks Average Joe.
> 
> I’ve uploaded some additional images if that helps but no packaging unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks for taking a look and getting back to me.[/QUOTEhellohello joe,was wondering if you could help authenticate this bag.
> 
> 
> Polene139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Average Joe. Just so I’m super clear are you saying that the logo marking looks off on both? Thank you ever so much.
Click to expand...




averagejoe said:


> In both cases there aren't enough pictures, and the packaging should be present too as that helps in the case of costume jewelry.





Polene139 said:


> Thanks so much Average Joe. Just so I’m super clear are you saying that the logo marking looks off on both? Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Shalewa13

seller456 said:


> Hello can I have some help authenticating this Dior bag please!


----------



## Sarah A

Sarah A said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated
> 
> https://luxeitfwd.com.au/handbags/dior/dior-lady-dior-small.html
> 
> View attachment 4465185
> View attachment 4465183
> View attachment 4465184
> View attachment 4465186
> View attachment 4465187
> View attachment 4465183



Hi Average Joe,

Sorry to bother you again but I just received my bag. I noticed that the stamp behind the charm is off-centred and it says "Made in Italy". I find these 2 issues concerning, what do you think?


----------



## Nadin22

Hi, do you think this dress is authentic? Thanks for your help 

Item name: Christian Dior Nude Sheer Pleated SS2019 Campaign Tulle Dress 38
Item number: 223555285394
Seller ID: *pat93_33*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...285394?hash=item340ceef192:g:aBEAAOSwNWddB6z-


----------



## Mm9036

Can anyone help me authenticate this Dior bag?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## TrinityLee

Hi

Does Lady Dior tote patent leather have puffiness on the quilted cannage? Because I’ve seen a few with flat surface with just the stiches like this picture? I thought all Lady Dior quilted has at least some puffiness?

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

TrinityLee said:


> View attachment 4468768
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Does Lady Dior tote patent leather have puffiness on the quilted cannage? Because I’ve seen a few with flat surface with just the stiches like this picture? I thought all Lady Dior quilted has at least some puffiness?
> 
> Thank you


Yes some have flat surfaces (they're seasonal pieces).


----------



## averagejoe

Mm9036 said:


> View attachment 4468133
> View attachment 4468134
> View attachment 4468135
> View attachment 4468136
> View attachment 4468137
> View attachment 4468139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this Dior bag?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again but I just received my bag. I noticed that the stamp behind the charm is off-centred and it says "Made in Italy". I find these 2 issues concerning, what do you think?


There is nothing wrong with this detail. I believe your bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Shalewa13 said:


> .





Shalewa13 said:


> .


@Shalewa13 I'm not sure why you are quoting all these messages that are not your own and not include content here, but you did message me twice to authenticate a bag.

My signature in all of my posts indicates that_ I do not answer personal authentication messages_. Since you have found this authentication thread, then please post your request here with all of the proper pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

TrinityLee said:


> Hi I was wondering if you could help me to authenticate this Lady Dior that I’ve just bought. It’s on the way to me but here’s the link
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7533085.shtml
> 
> Thank you kindly


The link doesn't work. When I press it, it goes to a white page that says "bad merchant"


----------



## averagejoe

Polene139 said:


> Thanks so much Average Joe. Just so I’m super clear are you saying that the logo marking looks off on both? Thank you ever so much.


Yes, on both


----------



## averagejoe

seller456 said:


> Hello can I have some help authenticating this Dior bag please!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mm9036

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> There is nothing wrong with this detail. I believe your bag is 100% authentic.


Thank you so much! Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Shalewa13

averagejoe said:


> @Shalewa13 I'm not sure why you are quoting all these messages that are not your own and not include content here, but you did message me twice to authenticate a bag.
> 
> My signature in all of my posts indicates that_ I do not answer personal authentication messages_. Since you have found this authentication thread, then please post your request here with all of the proper pictures.


im new here sorry about that


averagejoe said:


> There is nothing wrong with this detail. I believe your bag is 100% authentic.





averagejoe said:


> @Shalewa13 I'm not sure why you are quoting all these messages that are not your own and not include content here, but you did message me twice to authenticate a bag.
> 
> My signature in all of my posts indicates that_ I do not answer personal authentication messages_. Since you have found this authentication thread, then please post your request here with all of the proper pictures.


Sorry about that I’m new here.I would appreciate if you could help with authenticating this Dior Saddle bag,thank you.


----------



## TrinityLee

averagejoe said:


> The link doesn't work. When I press it, it goes to a white page that says "bad merchant"



Hopefully this works
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7533085.shtml
Thank you


----------



## Stacie123456

Hi! Could you please authenticate this J’adior slingback heels in 10cm? Everything looks good to me except for the large gap between the number 37 and letter D (on the bottom of the sole). I have seen my friend’s shoes and the gap between the number and letter are a lot smaller. TIA!


----------



## TrinityLee

Hi 

I wasn’t sure about this one because the stiching colour is different than the bag colour (maybe it’s the style), please advise if this is authentic. Thank you kindly.

https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-lady-dior-black-363932


----------



## averagejoe

Shalewa13 said:


> im new here sorry about that
> 
> 
> Sorry about that I’m new here.I would appreciate if you could help with authenticating this Dior Saddle bag,thank you.


I believe this bag is fake. For one, the pictures actually belong to multiple different sources (there are at least 4 different bags pictured).


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

TrinityLee said:


> Hopefully this works
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-7533085.shtml
> Thank you


I had to copy the link into my browser. Clicking this link led to "bad merchant" again for some reason.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Stacie123456 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this J’adior slingback heels in 10cm? Everything looks good to me except for the large gap between the number 37 and letter D (on the bottom of the sole). I have seen my friend’s shoes and the gap between the number and letter are a lot smaller. TIA!


Can you please request a close-up photo of the logo on the sole and also of the logo on the shoe box?


----------



## TrinityLee

averagejoe said:


> I had to copy the link into my browser. Clicking this link led to "bad merchant" again for some reason.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you kindly


----------



## Stacie123456

averagejoe said:


> Can you please request a close-up photo of the logo on the sole and also of the logo on the shoe box?


Hi Joe, thanks for the quick reply. Here are more photos. Please let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you!


----------



## fahsai3344

✖️✔️


----------



## lemoniie

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Stacie123456 said:


> Hi Joe, thanks for the quick reply. Here are more photos. Please let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you!


I'm not 100% because of the strange D stamp, but I believe they are likely to be authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lemoniie said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470405
> View attachment 4470406
> View attachment 4470407
> View attachment 4470408


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> ✖️✔️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470210
> View attachment 4470211
> View attachment 4470210
> View attachment 4470211
> View attachment 4470212
> View attachment 4470213
> View attachment 4470214
> View attachment 4470219
> View attachment 4470218


I believe this is fake


----------



## Stacie123456

averagejoe said:


> I'm not 100% because of the strange D stamp, but I believe they are likely to be authentic


Thanks Joe!


----------



## TrinityLee

Hi
I’ve just received this Dior bag from Vestiaire Collective.
Kindly please authenticate it for me.


----------



## Sarah A

Hi Average Joe,

Could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

TrinityLee said:


> Hi
> I’ve just received this Dior bag from Vestiaire Collective.
> Kindly please authenticate it for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470869
> View attachment 4470870
> View attachment 4470871
> View attachment 4470872
> View attachment 4470873
> View attachment 4470874
> View attachment 4470875


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thanks
> View attachment 4471070
> View attachment 4471071
> View attachment 4471072
> View attachment 4471073
> View attachment 4471074
> View attachment 4471075
> View attachment 4471076


I believe this is fake


----------



## heartfelt

Hi, any thoughts on whether this looks authentic?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## TrinityLee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you kindly


----------



## wilwil

Dear everyone

I am new to Dior and have recently purchased the Dior Book Tote small version (only sold in Japan for now)  from an online seller. I would need your help to authenticate this as I suspect this may be a AA fake despite me paying near retail price for this. Pictures are below. Thank you so much.

Item name: Dior Book Tote
Online reseller name: luxury.k
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/dior-tot...NTg1OTU0MTE1ODldIn19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=16081070


----------



## Julie_MCMXCII

Hi everyone,

I just bought this bag, but I’m not sure if it’s real. The price and hardware make me question the authenticity. I can return the bag within 14 days after arrival, so a little help would be great. Since the bag hasn’t arrived yet, I can’t provide with extra photos. 

Item name: Vintage authentic Christian Dior CD shoulderbag bag Wallet retro
Online reseller name: useagain1
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/nl/listing/700...hristian-dior-cd?show_sold_out_detail=1&frs=1
Normally the link should still work

Thanks for the help!


----------



## khumar

hello
Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks very much


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Oh no, thank you so much for that


----------



## averagejoe

wilwil said:


> Dear everyone
> 
> I am new to Dior and have recently purchased the Dior Book Tote small version (only sold in Japan for now)  from an online seller. I would need your help to authenticate this as I suspect this may be a AA fake despite me paying near retail price for this. Pictures are below. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote
> Online reseller name: luxury.k
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/dior-tote-mini-230396123/?ref=profile&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjQwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTA2LTI2VDAyOjE4OjQ2LjcyNDg0OTE0WiIsInNpZ25hdHVyZV9oYXNoIjoiQ000bjRTMnM4V0dZVFozY1lrbGp4ZG45YWpFPSIsInNsb3RzIjp7ImRlZmF1bHQiOnsib2Zmc2V0X3RpbWUiOiIyMDE5LTA1LTIzIDA3OjEwOjExLjU4OTAwMCswMDowMCIsInNlYXJjaF9hZnRlciI6Ils1LDE1NTg1OTU0MTE1ODldIn19fQ==&ref_referrer=/luxury.k/?session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjQwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTA2LTI2VDAyOjE4OjQ2LjcyNDg0OTE0WiIsInNpZ25hdHVyZV9oYXNoIjoiQ000bjRTMnM4V0dZVFozY1lrbGp4ZG45YWpFPSIsInNsb3RzIjp7ImRlZmF1bHQiOnsib2Zmc2V0X3RpbWUiOiIyMDE5LTA1LTIzIDA3OjEwOjExLjU4OTAwMCswMDowMCIsInNlYXJjaF9hZnRlciI6Ils1LDE1NTg1OTU0MTE1ODldIn19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=16081070
> View attachment 4471698
> View attachment 4471699
> View attachment 4471700
> View attachment 4471701
> View attachment 4471702
> View attachment 4471703
> View attachment 4471704
> View attachment 4471705


I believe this is fake. But whoa! So many details are correct on it that it's scary!


----------



## averagejoe

khumar said:


> hello
> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Julie_MCMXCII said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought this bag, but I’m not sure if it’s real. The price and hardware make me question the authenticity. I can return the bag within 14 days after arrival, so a little help would be great. Since the bag hasn’t arrived yet, I can’t provide with extra photos.
> 
> Item name: Vintage authentic Christian Dior CD shoulderbag bag Wallet retro
> Online reseller name: useagain1
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/nl/listing/700...hristian-dior-cd?show_sold_out_detail=1&frs=1
> Normally the link should still work
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

heartfelt said:


> Hi, any thoughts on whether this looks authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4471311
> View attachment 4471312
> View attachment 4471313
> View attachment 4471314
> View attachment 4471315
> View attachment 4471316
> View attachment 4471317


I believe this is fake


----------



## Kiko123

Hello AJ,

Could you please help to authenticate this Lady dior bag? I can post more photos if you need additional information. Many thanks!


----------



## heartfelt

Thank you @averagejoe !


----------



## Julie_MCMXCII

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 
Thank you!


----------



## Andrea Kee

Hello there, can I get some help to check on whether this Dior newspaper saddle bag is authentic please?

Item name: Dior newspaper saddle bag
Online reseller name: Beauty and the Best TH https://instagram.com/beautyandthebest.th
Direct URL link:


----------



## wilwil

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. But whoa! So many details are correct on it that it's scary!


Thanks averagejoe. I know right? It's scary. Thank you =)


----------



## Rosycheeks

Greetings, 

Please assist to look at these pieces I have my eyes on.

1.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113795546154

2.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183859525307

3.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192953620173


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sofiashaik92

Hi Average Joe,

Would u please help ke authenticate this bag. 
Model: lady dior 
Colour: black 
Leather: lambskin 
Size: medium 
Year: 1997 
Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Sofiashaik92 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Would u please help ke authenticate this bag.
> Model: lady dior
> Colour: black
> Leather: lambskin
> Size: medium
> Year: 1997
> Thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rosycheeks said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please assist to look at these pieces I have my eyes on.
> 
> 1.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113795546154
> 
> 2.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183859525307
> 
> 3.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192953620173


I believe all 3 are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Andrea Kee said:


> Hello there, can I get some help to check on whether this Dior newspaper saddle bag is authentic please?
> 
> Item name: Dior newspaper saddle bag
> Online reseller name: Beauty and the Best TH https://instagram.com/beautyandthebest.th
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473431
> View attachment 4473432
> View attachment 4473433
> View attachment 4473434
> View attachment 4473435
> View attachment 4473436
> View attachment 4473437
> View attachment 4473438
> View attachment 4473439
> View attachment 4473440



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kiko123 said:


> Hello AJ,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this Lady dior bag? I can post more photos if you need additional information. Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Kiko123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank  you AJ!


----------



## Rosycheeks

averagejoe said:


> I believe all 3 are authentic


Thank you, AJ ❤️


----------



## Shafff

Hi. Im new here. I need help if u can kindly authenticate this Dior Bag
Lady Dior Normal/Canage
Item number: F9052083
Seller: JP-Brands-com
Direct link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...709833?hash=item2ace1e2a49:g:~i0AAOSwTRFdAlqn


----------



## averagejoe

Shafff said:


> Hi. Im new here. I need help if u can kindly authenticate this Dior Bag
> Lady Dior Normal/Canage
> Item number: F9052083
> Seller: JP-Brands-com
> Direct link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...709833?hash=item2ace1e2a49:g:~i0AAOSwTRFdAlqn


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Shafff

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank u soo very much. Thats very kind of u


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Dear tPF expert,

Please kindly help to verify if this is real:

Item name: Dior Oblique Trotter Crossbody Red
Sold on Carousell
Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/christian-dior-230919820/

Thanks a lot


----------



## averagejoe

ElisabethHedge said:


> Dear tPF expert,
> 
> Please kindly help to verify if this is real:
> 
> Item name: Dior Oblique Trotter Crossbody Red
> Sold on Carousell
> Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/christian-dior-230919820/
> 
> Thanks a lot


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cherie08

Hi. I am new here. Could someone please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## ElisabethHedge

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot!


----------



## shanice_lim

Hi all, could anyone help to authenticate this dior saddle bag? Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## diva7633

Good morning. Thoughts on this? 

Item name: Dior Silver Medium Diorever Handbag
Item number: 223563009725
Seller ID: ale-mante
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223563009725


----------



## shanice_lim

And also this strap that’s coming with the bag if possible. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## StormX

Hi,
I hope I am doing this correctly. I was recently given a few bags from my Dad's Cousin who worked for a fairly wealthy older lady that recently passed and left her a whole bunch of items. She is not into purses, so she thought I might like them.
At first I thought this was fake, but after a bit of research I have learned that it is vintage and could be real.
Any idea? Thank you in advance!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you.

Item Name: Dior Diorama Wallet On Chain Handbag
Item Number: 123816163276
Seller: sonson73
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123816163276?ul_noapp=true

Thank you!


----------



## Bagboo_a

Please click onto my account and help me authenticate the forum I sent x it’s a Dior saddle bag x


----------



## e7erlasting

Hello! Opinion on this bag would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much in advance!

Item name: Christian Dior promenade clutch in black lambskin w/ light gold HW
Item: 254221779420
Seller: annit_3
Item link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...n-black-lambskin-w-light-gold-HW/254221779420

Plus asked for better photos.


----------



## Aramide1

Can anyone authenticate this for me real quick? I feel like it's obvious but I just want to make sure.


----------



## averagejoe

StormX said:


> Hi,
> I hope I am doing this correctly. I was recently given a few bags from my Dad's Cousin who worked for a fairly wealthy older lady that recently passed and left her a whole bunch of items. She is not into purses, so she thought I might like them.
> At first I thought this was fake, but after a bit of research I have learned that it is vintage and could be real.
> Any idea? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4477860
> View attachment 4477861
> View attachment 4477862
> View attachment 4477863
> View attachment 4477864
> View attachment 4477865


There aren't enough details on the bag to be certain, but I believe this bag is most likely authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Aramide1 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me real quick? I feel like it's obvious but I just want to make sure.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

e7erlasting said:


> Hello! Opinion on this bag would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior promenade clutch in black lambskin w/ light gold HW
> Item: 254221779420
> Seller: annit_3
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...n-black-lambskin-w-light-gold-HW/254221779420
> 
> Plus asked for better photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479610
> View attachment 4479611
> View attachment 4479612
> View attachment 4479613
> View attachment 4479614
> View attachment 4479615
> View attachment 4479616
> View attachment 4479617
> View attachment 4479618
> View attachment 4479619


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 4477121
> View attachment 4477122
> View attachment 4477123
> View attachment 4477124
> View attachment 4477125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this strap that’s coming with the bag if possible. Thanks in advance!!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Bagboo_a said:


> Please click onto my account and help me authenticate the forum I sent x it’s a Dior saddle bag x


There are no pictures or any details in your profile post. All requests and pictures for authentication must go here in this thread.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please! Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Dior Diorama Wallet On Chain Handbag
> Item Number: 123816163276
> Seller: sonson73
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123816163276?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478096
> View attachment 4478097
> View attachment 4478098
> View attachment 4478099
> View attachment 4478100
> View attachment 4478101
> View attachment 4478102
> View attachment 4478103


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

diva7633 said:


> Good morning. Thoughts on this?
> 
> Item name: Dior Silver Medium Diorever Handbag
> Item number: 223563009725
> Seller ID: ale-mante
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223563009725


Not enough pictures. Please request close-up photos of the logo embossing and the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

shanice_lim said:


> Hi all, could anyone help to authenticate this dior saddle bag? Thanks!
> View attachment 4477056
> View attachment 4477057
> View attachment 4477058
> View attachment 4477059
> View attachment 4477060
> View attachment 4477061


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Cherie08 said:


> Hi. I am new here. Could someone please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476771
> View attachment 4476774


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sunnyade

Tha 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

*Hi everyone, I will be away on vacation for a few weeks. I will not be responding to requests until I return. Hopefully other forum members (i.e. @ThisVNchick ) can assist you with your requests in the meantime.*


----------



## StormX

averagejoe said:


> There aren't enough details on the bag to be certain, but I believe this bag is most likely authentic


Thank you @averagejoe
Along with this one, she also gave me a Prada bag, a Michael Kors and a few gorgeous vintage hand beaded bags. Also, I did take more photos if that helps...


----------



## beeba04

sunnyade said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you so much!



I’m looking to get my first Dior bag so I’m having a hard time authenticating. Thanks in advance https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...on/1443698275?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

I know there may be no one available but I thought I’d try to post just in case:

Item: Dior Granville polochon grey

Additional photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know there may be no one available but I thought I’d try to post just in case:
> 
> Item: Dior satchel with strap
> 
> Additional photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️



The last of the photos. Thank you!!


----------



## Cherie08

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## ewaawe

hello, could you, please, have a look at this one?

Item name: Dior Hardcore Handbag
Item number: 113807049168
Seller ID: dariomarvin1540
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Tasche-mit-Schmuckstern-Dior/113807049168?hash=item1a7f6dc1d0:g:mQgAAOSwCwxdHisV
	

		
			
		

		
	








thank you!


----------



## madison45

Can anyone authenticate this Dior


----------



## madison45

Hi guys, can anyone authenticate this Dior?
More details about it will be much appreciate too!

Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> *Hi everyone, I will be away on vacation for a few weeks. I will not be responding to requests until I return. Hopefully other forum members (i.e. @ThisVNchick ) can assist you with your requests in the meantime.*


Have a great vacation AJ! 

Everyone, 

I will try my best to keep up with everyone's requests. I am extremely limited on time but will periodically check this thread to help when I can. 

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## ThisVNchick

madison45 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Dior


I believe this bag is an authentic vintage.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ewaawe said:


> hello, could you, please, have a look at this one?
> 
> Item name: Dior Hardcore Handbag
> Item number: 113807049168
> Seller ID: dariomarvin1540
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-Christian-Dior-Tasche-mit-Schmuckstern-Dior/113807049168?hash=item1a7f6dc1d0:g:mQgAAOSwCwxdHisV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484177
> View attachment 4484178
> View attachment 4484179
> View attachment 4484180
> View attachment 4484181
> View attachment 4484182
> 
> thank you!


I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know there may be no one available but I thought I’d try to post just in case:
> 
> Item: Dior Granville polochon grey
> 
> Additional photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

StormX said:


> Thank you @averagejoe
> Along with this one, she also gave me a Prada bag, a Michael Kors and a few gorgeous vintage hand beaded bags. Also, I did take more photos if that helps...
> View attachment 4481767
> View attachment 4481768
> View attachment 4481769
> View attachment 4481770
> View attachment 4481771
> View attachment 4481772


Could you post better pictures of all stamps/tags? The ones posted are not detailed enough.


----------



## ThisVNchick

beeba04 said:


> I’m looking to get my first Dior bag so I’m having a hard time authenticating. Thanks in advance https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...on/1443698275?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## ewaawe

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.



thank you so much!


----------



## amstevens714

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.



Oh thank you so much!! Thank you!!


----------



## StormX

ThisVNchick said:


> Could you post better pictures of all stamps/tags? The ones posted are not detailed enough.



Well, the only tag is the one inside. Here is that one, a close up of the monogram, and the zipper. So far, the other bags I got with this appear to be authentic, and the vintage bags date from the 1930’s through the 1960’s. Hope the info and photos help.


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me  
Item name: My Lady Dior
Item number: 113778818484
Seller ID: zoeaot
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...m43663.l44720&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true

Thanks in advance!


----------



## madmaddyyy

Hi,
i want to purchase this bag, but I know little about designer bags or such things I just happened to like the shape.
Nevertheless I would like to know how authentic it is.
Can anyone help?


----------



## ak3

Hello!
Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior? 
Item name:
*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Red*
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-392594
Thank you for any and all help! I sold my mini LD last year and have been missing have a LD, I just wanted a larger size. Thank you again


----------



## Brightdame

Hi, 
I am really interested in buying this dior bar bag that i came across recently.. could someone help authenticate it for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brightdame

It doesnt come with a dior authencity card. Should i be worried?


Brightdame said:


> Hi,
> I am really interested in buying this dior bar bag that i came across recently.. could someone help authenticate it for me? Thanks in advance!


 d


----------



## sally__1234

Can you please help me authenticate this?


----------



## ThisVNchick

StormX said:


> View attachment 4485204
> View attachment 4485205
> View attachment 4485207
> 
> 
> Well, the only tag is the one inside. Here is that one, a close up of the monogram, and the zipper. So far, the other bags I got with this appear to be authentic, and the vintage bags date from the 1930’s through the 1960’s. Hope the info and photos help.



Thanks. The older model bags have different stampings depending on the era when it was made. But the bag pictured is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## ThisVNchick

cazzl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me
> Item name: My Lady Dior
> Item number: 113778818484
> Seller ID: zoeaot
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...m43663.l44720&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For newer LDs, I usually like it if someone else takes a look as well, as they've become incredibly hard to authenticate without seeing it in person. But for this one, I don't believe it is authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

madmaddyyy said:


> View attachment 4485952
> View attachment 4485953
> View attachment 4485954
> View attachment 4485955
> 
> View attachment 4485951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> i want to purchase this bag, but I know little about designer bags or such things I just happened to like the shape.
> Nevertheless I would like to know how authentic it is.
> Can anyone help?


I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Brightdame said:


> It doesnt come with a dior authencity card. Should i be worried?
> 
> d


The authenticity card is not really important.

With the current pictures, I cannot definitively speak on the authenticity. Please post the date code.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Brightdame

Its 19-MA-0163





ThisVNchick said:


> The authenticity card is not really important.
> 
> With the current pictures, I cannot definitively speak on the authenticity. Please post the date code.





ThisVNchick said:


> The authenticity card is not really important.
> 
> With the current pictures, I cannot definitively speak on the authenticity. Please post the date code.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Brightdame said:


> Its 19-MA-0163



I need to see a picture of it. The numbers are correct but sometimes the fakes one get it right but not the font that's why pictures are required.


----------



## StormX

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks. The older model bags have different stampings depending on the era when it was made. But the bag pictured is authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you!! I posted in the Identify thread but have had no replies yet, would you happen to know what this is called and the year, or general era this is from?


----------



## c4therine1

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me  
Item name: jadior kitten heels
Item number: MT0418
Seller ID:  Christineauthentique (Instagram)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## BritneySparkles

Item name: Beautiful UNUSED Christian Dior Diorama Wallet on Chain Baby/Pale Pink 21x11cm.
Item number: 163718726571
Seller ID: Lily-24
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163718726571

Hello,

I greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this Dior WOC, please.

Thank you in advance and also for your time!


----------



## IdaHansen97

Hi there,

I have bought this Christian Dior bag in a vintage store.
I have no reciept etc. so I hope you can see if the bag is real or fake on the pictures I have attached.

The bag is of course vintage, but I think the code behind the dior tag looks a little werid.

I really hope that you can help me! 

Item name: Dior Tote Bag
Online reseller name: Non - bought in a Vintage shop 
Direct URL link:  non-link

Kind regards,
Ida Hansen


----------



## Xanset

Dear Addy,

Thank you for your kind help and time!

I’d like to buy this Lady Dior Black Medium bag from a friend’s who’s running online shop : https://jojobag.blogspot.com/search/label/DIOR ORIGINAL?m=1

Is it fake? The problem is the handles are moving easily & not really stable and also the charms are moving easily side to side. Could you please help to see? xx

Item name: Christian Dior - Lady Dior Medium Black SHW


----------



## Xanset

Here are some extra photos! Thanks a lot! Highly appreciated xx Xanset


----------



## Wonderland80

Hi, are you able to authenticate these earrings. TIA!!


----------



## Wonderland80

Hello, can you please authenticate these pair of earrings? TIA!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

c4therine1 said:


> View attachment 4488435
> View attachment 4488436
> View attachment 4488437
> View attachment 4488438
> View attachment 4488439
> View attachment 4488440
> View attachment 4488441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me
> Item name: jadior kitten heels
> Item number: MT0418
> Seller ID:  Christineauthentique (Instagram)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Unfortunately, I do not authenticate shoes.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Wonderland80 said:


> Hi, are you able to authenticate these earrings. TIA!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4490684
> View attachment 4490685
> View attachment 4490686


I believe these are authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Xanset said:


> View attachment 4490322
> View attachment 4490323
> View attachment 4490325
> View attachment 4490326
> View attachment 4490327
> View attachment 4490332
> View attachment 4490335
> View attachment 4490339
> View attachment 4490340
> View attachment 4490341
> View attachment 4490342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Addy,
> 
> Thank you for your kind help and time!
> 
> I’d like to buy this Lady Dior Black Medium bag from a friend’s who’s running online shop : https://jojobag.blogspot.com/search/label/DIOR ORIGINAL?m=1
> 
> Is it fake? The problem is the handles are moving easily & not really stable and also the charms are moving easily side to side. Could you please help to see? xx
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior - Lady Dior Medium Black SHW


I do not believe this LD is authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

IdaHansen97 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have bought this Christian Dior bag in a vintage store.
> I have no reciept etc. so I hope you can see if the bag is real or fake on the pictures I have attached.
> 
> The bag is of course vintage, but I think the code behind the dior tag looks a little werid.
> 
> I really hope that you can help me!
> 
> Item name: Dior Tote Bag
> Online reseller name: Non - bought in a Vintage shop
> Direct URL link:  non-link
> 
> Kind regards,
> Ida Hansen
> 
> View attachment 4490235
> View attachment 4490236
> View attachment 4490237
> View attachment 4490238
> View attachment 4490242
> View attachment 4490241
> View attachment 4490240
> View attachment 4490237



This is not a vintage and this is fake. This is intimation of the book tote which is still offered in stores.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BritneySparkles said:


> Item name: Beautiful UNUSED Christian Dior Diorama Wallet on Chain Baby/Pale Pink 21x11cm.
> Item number: 163718726571
> Seller ID: Lily-24
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163718726571
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this Dior WOC, please.
> 
> Thank you in advance and also for your time!


I believe this Dior WOC is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Wonderland80

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe these are authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Xanset

ThisVNchick said:


> I do not believe this LD is authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## r123

Hi can you please authenticate this
Item name: dior honeycomb cloth purse
Online reseller name: Vestiaire collective
Direct URL link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ases/dior/blue-cloth-dior-purse-6448068.shtml


----------



## Lovetoshop_76

Hi Averagejoe, do you think this bag is authentic?


----------



## Shannelrosa

*Hi....Does anyone know the name of this Dior Bag? Thanks!*


----------



## Anniemilktea

Please help me authenticate this!
Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Calfskin (larger size)
Item number: 05-MA-0036
Seller ID: sneakers and stuff (mercari)


----------



## lufox

Hello all and thank you in advance for your gracious help. It is much appreciated as I have never purchased Dior before and I am unfamiliar with it. I purchased this final sale but if it is not authentic, I will contact the site immediately for a refund.

A few noteworthy things: the "CD" on the hardware is only located on the left front buckle ring and not on the others. The 8 letter date code on the back of the Christian Dior says "Made in Italy 15-BO-0075". Thank you.

Item name: Dior Diorissimo 2005-- "Leather-Trimmed Diorissimo Bag"
Item number: CHR95284
Seller ID: The Real Real
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-uYfpNuNjVPg


----------



## Shalewa13

Wonderland80 said:


> Thank you!


Hello @ThisVNchick can you kindly help authenticate this Dior Saddle bag,thank you.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Shannelrosa said:


> *Hi....Does anyone know the name of this Dior Bag? Thanks!*
> 
> View attachment 4492786
> View attachment 4492787
> View attachment 4492788


I do not remember the exact name but this bag is from the Hardcore Collection.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Shalewa13 said:


> Hello @ThisVNchick can you kindly help authenticate this Dior Saddle bag,thank you.


Please see the authenticate post. You are missing a few crucial pictures to properly authenticate this item.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lufox said:


> Hello all and thank you in advance for your gracious help. It is much appreciated as I have never purchased Dior before and I am unfamiliar with it. I purchased this final sale but if it is not authentic, I will contact the site immediately for a refund.
> 
> A few noteworthy things: the "CD" on the hardware is only located on the left front buckle ring and not on the others. The 8 letter date code on the back of the Christian Dior says "Made in Italy 15-BO-0075". Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorissimo 2005-- "Leather-Trimmed Diorissimo Bag"
> Item number: CHR95284
> Seller ID: The Real Real
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/christian-dior-uYfpNuNjVPg


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anniemilktea said:


> Please help me authenticate this!
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Calfskin (larger size)
> Item number: 05-MA-0036
> Seller ID: sneakers and stuff (mercari)
> 
> View attachment 4492818
> View attachment 4492819
> View attachment 4492818
> View attachment 4492819


I believe this is not authentic.


----------



## Anniemilktea

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe this is not authentic.


Thank you for your response! How can you tell?


----------



## Shalewa13

ThisVNchick said:


> Please see the authenticate post. You are missing a few crucial pictures to properly authenticate this item.


Okay thanks,but I could only get a few more pictures,pls kindly try to help,I don’t to know if these will be enough.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Shalewa13 said:


> Okay thanks,but I could only get a few more pictures,pls kindly try to help,I don’t to know if these will be enough.


The pictures of the instead stamp is incredibly blurry. I am not able to provide a proper authentication without a clear, straight-forward shot.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anniemilktea said:


> Thank you for your response! How can you tell?


Unfortunately, we do not disclose this information as it would only help fakes become better if the people who make the fake bags knew what to change to make fakes look more authentic.


----------



## Shalewa13

@


Shalewa13 said:


> Hello @ThisVNchick can you kindly help authenticate this Dior Saddle bag,thank you.


@ThisVNchick thanks was able to get more clear photos.


----------



## Sprak

Hi! I would appreciate it if you could authenticatw this Dior.

Item: Mini Lady Dior in Grey Lambskin
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## diva7633

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures. Please request close-up photos of the logo embossing and the date code.


 
This is what they finally provided


----------



## sgp_star

Dear authenticators,

I bought this Lady Dior Large Python off Ebay from:
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior handbag python leather pink 2WAY Silver Metal parts
Item number: 273929507664
Seller ID: reclo_as
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273929507664

Please help me to verify it's authenticity.
I also attach more pictures not available from Ebay Link for your reference.

Million Thanks,

Jennifer


----------



## Chamilton

Hi everyone! I’m new around here  I’d love if you would be able to provide feedback on the authentication of this Dior Strap I’m eyeing! She doesn’t have an authenticity card and told me it was a gift but “might” have dustbag. Does that seem off? Any feedback on Tradesy as a luxury reseller? Thanks in advance x 

Item name: Dior Embellished Strap
Online reseller name: Tradesy 
Direct URL link: 
http://trsy.co/25737210


----------



## Chamilton

Chamilton said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new around here  I’d love if you would be able to provide feedback on the authentication of this Dior Strap I’m eyeing! She doesn’t have an authenticity card and told me it was a gift but “might” have dustbag. Does that seem off? Any feedback on Tradesy as a luxury reseller? Thanks in advance x
> 
> Item name: Dior Embellished Strap
> Online reseller name: Tradesy
> Direct URL link:
> http://trsy.co/25737210



**

And while I’m at it! Will you all please take a look at this saddle bag to authenticate! I’m so appreciative of the help!! Fingers crossed. 

Item Name: Dior Oblique Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: Poshmark
Item URL:
https://posh.mk/gNefmEvFzY


----------



## serenaaahh

Hello ladies, I am new to this website but have spent hours reading posts. May you kindly help me authenticate these 2 bags? I am considering buying one of them but I wanted a second pair of eyes. 

1. Lady Dior Medium Patent Black
Fashionphile 
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-385041

2. Lady Dior Medium Patent Black
Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-381952

Thank you!


----------



## Elin_O

Hi, I bought this Dior denim bag (I believe it is called Dior Malice Pearl?) on Tradesy. Link to the listing: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-beaded-handle-blue-denim-shoulder-bag/24700456/ (more pictures in the listing).
The main concerns I have are:
1. The leather tag inside doesn’t have a silver logo or silver serial number.
2. That the serial number RU 1919 seems to belong to other Dior models.
3. The zipper has no text on it.
4. There are no other logos except for the metal plaque on the outside and the leather tag on the inside. (The lining looks ok, I think (see listing pictures). 
5. The authentication card that came with it seems weird.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Shalewa13

@ThisVNchick kindly help authenticate this vintage Dior saddle,thank you


----------



## sally__1234

Hello! Will you please help me authenticate these two:
#1 Navy Diorama  https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-diorama-indigo-blue-397410 
#2 Navy Diorama https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorama-5cfae9e2afade8e5ea58055a

Thank you!


----------



## Sarah A

Hi there,

Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!


----------



## Shalewa13

@ThisVNchick kindly help out please


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498380
> View attachment 4498382
> View attachment 4498381
> View attachment 4498383
> View attachment 4498384
> View attachment 4498385
> View attachment 4498386
> View attachment 4498387
> View attachment 4498388
> View attachment 4498389
> View attachment 4498390
> View attachment 4498391


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sally__1234 said:


> Hello! Will you please help me authenticate these two:
> #1 Navy Diorama  https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-diorama-indigo-blue-397410
> #2 Navy Diorama https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorama-5cfae9e2afade8e5ea58055a
> 
> Thank you!


I believe #1 is authentic. #2 doesn't have enough pictures, and the available pictures are too small, for authentication.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Shalewa13 said:


> @ThisVNchick kindly help authenticate this vintage Dior saddle,thank you


Picture quality is very poor. Please post a clear photo of the interior tag, and also of the Christian Dior logo engraving on the attachment between the C and D of the shoulder strap.


----------



## averagejoe

Elin_O said:


> Hi, I bought this Dior denim bag (I believe it is called Dior Malice Pearl?) on Tradesy. Link to the listing: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-beaded-handle-blue-denim-shoulder-bag/24700456/ (more pictures in the listing).
> The main concerns I have are:
> 1. The leather tag inside doesn’t have a silver logo or silver serial number.
> 2. That the serial number RU 1919 seems to belong to other Dior models.
> 3. The zipper has no text on it.
> 4. There are no other logos except for the metal plaque on the outside and the leather tag on the inside. (The lining looks ok, I think (see listing pictures).
> 5. The authentication card that came with it seems weird.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4497831
> View attachment 4497832
> View attachment 4497833
> View attachment 4497834
> View attachment 4497835
> View attachment 4497836
> View attachment 4497837
> View attachment 4497838
> View attachment 4497839
> View attachment 4497840


I believe this is authentic. The details are different because Dior bags were made this way during the time this bag was released.


----------



## averagejoe

serenaaahh said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to this website but have spent hours reading posts. May you kindly help me authenticate these 2 bags? I am considering buying one of them but I wanted a second pair of eyes.
> 
> 1. Lady Dior Medium Patent Black
> Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-385041
> 
> 2. Lady Dior Medium Patent Black
> Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-381952
> 
> Thank you!


I believe both are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Chamilton said:


> **
> 
> And while I’m at it! Will you all please take a look at this saddle bag to authenticate! I’m so appreciative of the help!! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Item Name: Dior Oblique Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: Poshmark
> Item URL:
> https://posh.mk/gNefmEvFzY


Missing a photo of the interior tag with the Christian Dior logo.


----------



## averagejoe

Chamilton said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new around here  I’d love if you would be able to provide feedback on the authentication of this Dior Strap I’m eyeing! She doesn’t have an authenticity card and told me it was a gift but “might” have dustbag. Does that seem off? Any feedback on Tradesy as a luxury reseller? Thanks in advance x
> 
> Item name: Dior Embellished Strap
> Online reseller name: Tradesy
> Direct URL link:
> http://trsy.co/25737210


Not sure about this one, sorry. I've seen some very convincing fakes of this strap.


----------



## averagejoe

sgp_star said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I bought this Lady Dior Large Python off Ebay from:
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior handbag python leather pink 2WAY Silver Metal parts
> Item number: 273929507664
> Seller ID: reclo_as
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273929507664
> 
> Please help me to verify it's authenticity.
> I also attach more pictures not available from Ebay Link for your reference.
> 
> Million Thanks,
> 
> Jennifer


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

diva7633 said:


> This is what they finally provided
> 
> View attachment 4495361
> View attachment 4495362
> View attachment 4495363


Still missing a date code but I believe it looks more likely authentic than not so far.


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Hi! I would appreciate it if you could authenticatw this Dior.
> 
> Item: Mini Lady Dior in Grey Lambskin
> Seller: Private Seller


Please see the highlighted post at the top of this page for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Shalewa13 said:


> @
> 
> @ThisVNchick thanks was able to get more clear photos.


I believe this is fake


----------



## coco09

Please authenticate this bag TIA
ITEM NAME; mini lady Dior
Item no 153572156366
Seller robin965610
LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Please authenticate this bag TIA
> ITEM NAME; mini lady Dior
> Item no 153572156366
> Seller robin965610
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-mini-lady-dior-bag-blue-lambskin-shoulder-purse/153572156366?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


Missing large close-up pictures of the interior tag, the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and of the date code.


----------



## serenaaahh

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic


Thank you very much. I thought so too, but one of them had a 9-digit date code, which I thought lady diors did not have so that’s why I was skeptical


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

serenaaahh said:


> Thank you very much. I thought so too, but one of them had a 9-digit date code, which I thought lady diors did not have so that’s why I was skeptical


The codes sometimes have an extra letter.


----------



## sally__1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe #1 is authentic. #2 doesn't have enough pictures, and the available pictures are too small, for authentication.



Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sweetbagmama

Hello, could someone please authenticate these 2 Dior sunglasses? Thanks!


----------



## MarieCml

Item name : Canvas Boston Bag 
Item number : PZ 0052
Sellers name : vestiaire collective / expert seller: Carmen 
Direct link : https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...r/sac-a-main-dior-en-toile-noir-7935976.shtml

Hi everyone,
I bought This Dior bag yesterday. 
I was having some doubts about the almost perfect condition the bag is on apart from tarnish on metal parts. Also, the code is in a 6 digits format which I know exists but on this particular bag I saw a vast majority of 8 digits format. 

The price point was also a concern since this bag has gained value and is now sold around 350-500 sometimes. 

Does anyone have an opinion ?  thank you so much


----------



## ThisVNchick

MarieCml said:


> Item name : Canvas Boston Bag
> Item number : PZ 0052
> Sellers name : vestiaire collective / expert seller: Carmen
> Direct link : https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...r/sac-a-main-dior-en-toile-noir-7935976.shtml
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I bought This Dior bag yesterday.
> I was having some doubts about the almost perfect condition the bag is on apart from tarnish on metal parts. Also, the code is in a 6 digits format which I know exists but on this particular bag I saw a vast majority of 8 digits format.
> 
> The price point was also a concern since this bag has gained value and is now sold around 350-500 sometimes.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion ?  thank you so much


Link does not open for me.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sweetbagmama said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate these 2 Dior sunglasses? Thanks!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## MarieCml

@ThisVNchick Yes you’re right sorry it was the link from the phone app. This one should work 
https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...r/sac-a-main-dior-en-toile-noir-7935976.shtml



MarieCml said:


> Item name : Canvas Boston Bag
> Item number : PZ 0052
> Sellers name : vestiaire collective / expert seller: Carmen
> Direct link : https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...r/sac-a-main-dior-en-toile-noir-7935976.shtml
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I bought This Dior bag yesterday.
> I was having some doubts about the almost perfect condition the bag is on apart from tarnish on metal parts. Also, the code is in a 6 digits format which I know exists but on this particular bag I saw a vast majority of 8 digits format.
> 
> The price point was also a concern since this bag has gained value and is now sold around 350-500 sometimes.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion ?  thank you so much


----------



## MarieCml

Omg sorry I meant this one https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...sy01qkG_ZGdNsmTdPxJNfL3hU4WbOvUxIjgr0PIN5-ubg


----------



## averagejoe

MarieCml said:


> Omg sorry I meant this one https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...sy01qkG_ZGdNsmTdPxJNfL3hU4WbOvUxIjgr0PIN5-ubg


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

Need your help to authenticate this vintage Christian Dior bag:

Item name: Christian Dior HoneyCombo Chain Shoulder Bag Beige PVC Leather Authentic #X421 Z
Item number: 192934132293
Seller ID: kurotoa
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192934132293

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

mjdm said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Need your help to authenticate this vintage Christian Dior bag:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior HoneyCombo Chain Shoulder Bag Beige PVC Leather Authentic #X421 Z
> Item number: 192934132293
> Seller ID: kurotoa
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192934132293
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mulberrygal

Hi, please can you have a look at this one?
New without tags CHRISTIAN DIOR Mini Lady White Handbag leather 
223599286278
annette123one
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-with...286278?hash=item340f8e5806:g:Zj4AAOSw8NxdOI0b

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Mulberrygal said:


> Hi, please can you have a look at this one?
> New without tags CHRISTIAN DIOR Mini Lady White Handbag leather
> 223599286278
> annette123one
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-with...286278?hash=item340f8e5806:g:Zj4AAOSw8NxdOI0b
> 
> Many thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mulberrygal

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much. 
There seem to be so many Lady Dior bags on EBay that are like this. I don't understand how sellers are getting away with it, Why aren't EBay removing them as they do with other brands?


----------



## kiarnii

Hi! I found this gorgeous Dior crossbody on Ebay and just wondered if it would be possible to have it authenticated?
Thank you so much in advance! 

Item name:  Authentic Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Leather Black CD 78655
Item number: 333269280453
Seller ID: next-innovation-au
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...ulder-Bag-Leather-Black-CD-78655/333269280453


----------



## averagejoe

kiarnii said:


> Hi! I found this gorgeous Dior crossbody on Ebay and just wondered if it would be possible to have it authenticated?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Leather Black CD 78655
> Item number: 333269280453
> Seller ID: next-innovation-au
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...ulder-Bag-Leather-Black-CD-78655/333269280453


The interior logo has rubbed off almost entirely, but based on some other details, I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## rizadoc

Hi. Can you please help authenticate this lady dior I bought online, it doesn't have a date code. Thanks so much.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sillyshiloh

Purchased this on therrealreal.
Ive never seen a date code with 3 numbers in the first part of the date code. When received, the large D was detached.... Not impressed. Looks nice but something doesn't seem right. 
Can you authenticate please.?


----------



## averagejoe

Sillyshiloh said:


> Purchased this on therrealreal.
> Ive never seen a date code with 3 numbers in the first part of the date code. When received, the large D was detached.... Not impressed. Looks nice but something doesn't seem right.
> Can you authenticate please.?


I believe this is authentic. The D should not have detached that easily, though. Maybe this one was subject to heavy wear and tear there.


----------



## Sillyshiloh

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The D should not have detached that easily, though. Maybe this one was subject to heavy wear and tear there.


Thanks...it definitely had some wear....for only $200, I'm not complaining. Was just confused by the date code. Do you have any idea why it has 3 numbers in the first sequence...or what date it was made?

Thank you so much for your quick response.


----------



## averagejoe

Sillyshiloh said:


> Thanks...it definitely had some wear....for only $200, I'm not complaining. Was just confused by the date code. Do you have any idea why it has 3 numbers in the first sequence...or what date it was made?
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick response.


It was made in 2006. There is nothing wrong with the 3 numbers in the first sequence for this bag.


----------



## coco09

Pls help authenticate this bag TIA
NAME DIOR LDY
ITEM 123829403305
SELLER tngu6181
LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...305&pg=2054502&_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls help authenticate this bag TIA
> NAME DIOR LDY
> ITEM 123829403305
> SELLER tngu6181
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior/123829403305?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908103841&meid=1ed4cb2766de45a3957113693df76b53&pid=100227&rk=2&rkt=11&sd=173969641232&itm=123829403305&pg=2054502&_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Misshoneydewbear

Hi!  Can you guys help authenticate this Lady Dior Medium? Thank you in advance! (Apologies for all the pictures, not really sure what you guys need.)


----------



## averagejoe

Misshoneydewbear said:


> Hi!  Can you guys help authenticate this Lady Dior Medium? Thank you in advance! (Apologies for all the pictures, not really sure what you guys need.)
> 
> View attachment 4503183
> View attachment 4503184
> View attachment 4503185
> View attachment 4503186
> View attachment 4503187
> View attachment 4503189
> View attachment 4503190
> View attachment 4503191
> View attachment 4503192
> View attachment 4503193
> View attachment 4503194
> 
> View attachment 4503183
> View attachment 4503184


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Misshoneydewbear

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!! I was getting really nervous when it said Paris on the back of the charm and the label inside didn't have gold printing!


----------



## averagejoe

Misshoneydewbear said:


> Thank you!!! I was getting really nervous when it said Paris on the back of the charm and the label inside didn't have gold printing!


They used to say "PARIS" on the back.


----------



## ak3

Hello!
Can you please help me help me with authentication of this small LD?  I really appreciate your help! Thank you for any help!
name: christian dior lambskin cannage small lucky badges my lady dior burgundy
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...all-lucky-badges-my-lady-dior-burgundy-399629


----------



## Sweetbagmama

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe this is fake.


They also have the CD on the outer corners of the arms and the nose pieces also have the CD inside, so I wasn’t sure. Thank you for your help!


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

Good Afternoon,
I happened across this vintage Lady Dior Navy Blue Cannage bag, circa February of 1998 according to the date code. I really want to believe that it is real, but i'm not 100% sure because there are minor things that I cant tell if they're just from old manufacturing tech or straight up copycat knockoffing. such as a deep groove line in the top area of the gold oval zipper pull (see photos)


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

TiffaniCoutureCloset said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I happened across this vintage Lady Dior Navy Blue Cannage bag, circa February of 1998 according to the date code. I really want to believe that it is real, but i'm not 100% sure because there are minor things that I cant tell if they're just from old manufacturing tech or straight up copycat knockoffing. such as a deep groove line in the top area of the gold oval zipper pull (see photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4505020
> View attachment 4505020
> View attachment 4505021
> View attachment 4505022
> View attachment 4505023
> View attachment 4505024
> View attachment 4505025
> View attachment 4505026
> View attachment 4505027
> View attachment 4505020
> View attachment 4505021
> View attachment 4505022
> View attachment 4505023
> View attachment 4505024
> View attachment 4505025
> View attachment 4505026
> View attachment 4505027
> View attachment 4505028
> View attachment 4505029
> View attachment 4505020


 my apologies, I seem to have selected  duplicates of some photos.


----------



## Sarah A

Hi there, could you please help authenticate this? I couldn't download the photos but here is the link. Sorry 

https://www.royalbagspa.com.au/second-hand-bags/christian-dior-my-abcdior-lambskin-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## nadiahkhair

Hi, can you please authenticate this Silver WOC? I couldnt find the date code. Is it suppose to be somewhere? No cards too. Im fairly new with Dior so I really dont know what to expect.  Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

nadiahkhair said:


> View attachment 4505344
> View attachment 4505345
> View attachment 4505344
> View attachment 4505344
> View attachment 4505345
> View attachment 4505346
> View attachment 4505347
> View attachment 4505348
> View attachment 4505349
> View attachment 4505350
> View attachment 4505351
> View attachment 4505352
> View attachment 4505353
> View attachment 4505354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please authenticate this Silver WOC? I couldnt find the date code. Is it suppose to be somewhere? No cards too. Im fairly new with Dior so I really dont know what to expect.  Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi there, could you please help authenticate this? I couldn't download the photos but here is the link. Sorry
> 
> https://www.royalbagspa.com.au/second-hand-bags/christian-dior-my-abcdior-lambskin-shoulder-bag.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4505186


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

TiffaniCoutureCloset said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I happened across this vintage Lady Dior Navy Blue Cannage bag, circa February of 1998 according to the date code. I really want to believe that it is real, but i'm not 100% sure because there are minor things that I cant tell if they're just from old manufacturing tech or straight up copycat knockoffing. such as a deep groove line in the top area of the gold oval zipper pull (see photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4505020
> View attachment 4505020
> View attachment 4505021
> View attachment 4505022
> View attachment 4505023
> View attachment 4505024
> View attachment 4505025
> View attachment 4505026
> View attachment 4505027
> View attachment 4505020
> View attachment 4505021
> View attachment 4505022
> View attachment 4505023
> View attachment 4505024
> View attachment 4505025
> View attachment 4505026
> View attachment 4505027
> View attachment 4505028
> View attachment 4505029
> View attachment 4505020


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello!
> Can you please help me help me with authentication of this small LD?  I really appreciate your help! Thank you for any help!
> name: christian dior lambskin cannage small lucky badges my lady dior burgundy
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...all-lucky-badges-my-lady-dior-burgundy-399629


Can't tell from the pictures provided. More clear photos of the logo inside and of the date code are required.


----------



## nadiahkhair

Thank you Joe for the previous authentication. Can you authenticate this for me?


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell from the pictures provided. More clear photos of the logo inside and of the date code are required.


Hello! 
I attached more photos, please let me know if you need any more


----------



## averagejoe

ak3 said:


> Hello!
> I attached more photos, please let me know if you need any more


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## fahsai3344

โปรดคริสเตียนดิออร์โปรด [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506231 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506232 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506233 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506234 [/ ATTACH] [เต็ม ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506223 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506234 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506236 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506237 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506238 [/ ATTACH] [เต็ม ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506237 [/แนบ]


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> โปรดคริสเตียนดิออร์โปรด [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506231 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506232 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506233 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506234 [/ ATTACH] [เต็ม ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506223 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506234 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506236 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506237 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506238 [/ ATTACH] [เต็ม ATTACH = เต็ม] 4506237 [/แนบ]


I believe this is fake


----------



## nadiahkhair

Hi @averagejoe , can you authenticate this WOC? Sorry for posting again. Hoping to get it authenticated before purchasing it. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,
Can i please have this bag authenticated  

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Item number: 293172347181
Seller ID: berrimahjj
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...347181?hash=item44426f012d:g:c1oAAOSw94tdQYHI

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## fahsai3344

ขอบคุณ


----------



## averagejoe

nadiahkhair said:


> Hi @averagejoe , can you authenticate this WOC? Sorry for posting again. Hoping to get it authenticated before purchasing it. Thank you so much for your help





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I already assessed it. Did you see my reply?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hi there,
> Can i please have this bag authenticated
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Item number: 293172347181
> Seller ID: berrimahjj
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...347181?hash=item44426f012d:g:c1oAAOSw94tdQYHI
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## luxurious city girl

Hi there, can someone tell me if this bag is real?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-with...nQv0iIPNbk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

luxurious city girl said:


> Hi there, can someone tell me if this bag is real?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-without-tags-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Mini-Lady-White-Handbag-leather-/223599286278?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=lwYjkKnYSO%2BpWzzD9nQv0iIPNbk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I believe this is fake


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Wonderful, thanks so much for your time and opinion. I thought it looked pretty authentic but I saw the zipper pull had a groove and the made in Italy stamping was a little off and I started questioning it. I realized I might just be overly critical so it’s nice to have people who just know the brand pretty well who can help out!. I appreciate this.


----------



## Beesmomma

Hello, I’m new here. Bare with me. My grandmother recently passed and left a closet full of bags and other accessories! She kept all bags and such in totes etc for safe keeping. Receipts and cards and boxes in other places. We’re going through things trying to authenticate and match up paperwork etc. we’re having a hard time with this one as some paperwork or receipts have been damage. Can someone help authenticate this for me? I do know she stopped buying bags and such around 2011. So if possible to know I would also like an idea of the circa year this was from... that could help us out a lot! Thank you.


----------



## Neeql

Hello, can you guys help authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Item name:  Christian Dior Saddle Mini
Item number: 401831896459
Seller ID: bo-332569
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIA...96459&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## averagejoe

Beesmomma said:


> Hello, I’m new here. Bare with me. My grandmother recently passed and left a closet full of bags and other accessories! She kept all bags and such in totes etc for safe keeping. Receipts and cards and boxes in other places. We’re going through things trying to authenticate and match up paperwork etc. we’re having a hard time with this one as some paperwork or receipts have been damage. Can someone help authenticate this for me? I do know she stopped buying bags and such around 2011. So if possible to know I would also like an idea of the circa year this was from... that could help us out a lot! Thank you.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Neeql said:


> Hello, can you guys help authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item name:  Christian Dior Saddle Mini
> Item number: 401831896459
> Seller ID: bo-332569
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BLACK-LAMB-LEATHER-SADDLE-BAG-OBLIQUE-MINI/401831896459?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=f5356c3b284e4f58a2b14c38109bf7ed&pid=100623&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=223602069322&itm=401831896459&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


I believe this is fake


----------



## Neeql

[QUOTE = "averagejoe, post: 33261079, członek: 28835"] Uważam, że to nieprawda [/ QUOTE]

Dziękuję Ci


----------



## LilyHouse

I am new here. This is the first Dior bag that I bought. I have no knowledge regarding this handbag. Can someone here help me to authenticate it? The authenticity card has no writing at all, and the handle stitch is loose at the end that give me some doubts. 

Another question is regarding the value. I bought it from a trusted luxury consignment website. Although there are more minor scratches than I expected. Is $2300 a fair price for the handbag in this condition?  Thank you all in advance. 

Item name: Lady Dior small (I believe it is called my lady Dior?)


----------



## averagejoe

LilyHouse said:


> I am new here. This is the first Dior bag that I bought. I have no knowledge regarding this handbag. Can someone here help me to authenticate it? The authenticity card has no writing at all, and the handle stitch is loose at the end that give me some doubts.
> 
> Another question is regarding the value. I bought it from a trusted luxury consignment website. Although there are more minor scratches than I expected. Is $2300 a fair price for the handbag in this condition?  Thank you all in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior small (I believe it is called my lady Dior?)


I believe this is authentic. As for the value, it is a subjective thing. If you do not think this price should come with all these scratches (and I see many), then it isn't worth it.


----------



## LilyHouse

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. As for the value, it is a subjective thing. If you do not think this price should come with all these scratches (and I see many), then it isn't worth it.


thank you very much for authenticating it for me. I appreciate it. 
Totally agree that value is subjective. I am still on the fence of keeping it.


----------



## cazzl

Hiyaa,

Can i please have this bag authenticated:
Item name: My Lady Dior
Item number: joeebbb
Seller ID: 183909167092
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Supple-Lady-Dior-Leather-Tote-Bag-100-Authentic/183909167092

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Fashionxhags

averagejoe said:


> No the pictures and details are sufficient. I wish that the fakes were easier to distinguish from the real Lady Diors, but Dior's rise in popularity has led to a dramatic increase in accuracy of Dior fakes. They are now on the same level as Chanel fakes which a lot of authenticators on this forum refuse to authenticate.


Does anyone know how to authenticate early vintage Dior trotter bags that are pre serial numbers? I just purchased 3 & they don’t have the leather inside with the usually Christian Dior stamp, but one does have the IDEAL ZIP brand zipper I heard was used on authentic vintage ones. Otherwise I have no idea how to Authenticate vintage Dior that is that old & didn’t have the leather tags. Please help I have 2 days to make a Mercari claim.


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hiyaa,
> 
> Can i please have this bag authenticated:
> Item name: My Lady Dior
> Item number: joeebbb
> Seller ID: 183909167092
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Supple-Lady-Dior-Leather-Tote-Bag-100-Authentic/183909167092
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionxhags said:


> Does anyone know how to authenticate early vintage Dior trotter bags that are pre serial numbers? I just purchased 3 & they don’t have the leather inside with the usually Christian Dior stamp, but one does have the IDEAL ZIP brand zipper I heard was used on authentic vintage ones. Otherwise I have no idea how to Authenticate vintage Dior that is that old & didn’t have the leather tags. Please help I have 2 days to make a Mercari claim.


Sorry there are not enough details left on the bags to authenticate them. From simple inspection, I would say that I believe the first and third one are more likely authentic (not saying that they are for sure), but I have no idea about the second one.


----------



## Fashionxhags

averagejoe said:


> Sorry there are not enough details left on the bags to authenticate them. From simple inspection, I would say that I believe the first and third one are more likely authentic (not saying that they are for sure), but I have no idea about the second one.


Thank you! I can’t find any info online searches re: vintage Dior trotter bags pre serial numbers. Since these don’t have leather tags I assume they were made pre 1997 when around they started, but then older bags like that usually have the metallic stamp Christian Dior inside the bag on leather, these aren’t leather inside so another dilemma- I can’t find any comparative bags w nylon lining, perhaps they had leather at one point? Or they were a different quality line? I don’t know what Dior markings are if any placed on nylon or raw lined bags? Does anyone else know? Or perhaps another authenticator we can tag to show also since vintage items can get rare & age makes harder to authenticate? I know the rule on other bags that don’t do print exterior & then a logo lining like the middle bag but I don’t know if that was true for Dior then? Also they both have bleed coloring they weren’t original tie dye like that lol they were solid color. Any other things I should look for would be great advice


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionxhags said:


> Thank you! I can’t find any info online searches re: vintage Dior trotter bags pre serial numbers. Since these don’t have leather tags I assume they were made pre 1997 when around they started, but then older bags like that usually have the metallic stamp Christian Dior inside the bag on leather, these aren’t leather inside so another dilemma- I can’t find any comparative bags w nylon lining, perhaps they had leather at one point? Or they were a different quality line? I don’t know what Dior markings are if any placed on nylon or raw lined bags? Does anyone else know? Or perhaps another authenticator we can tag to show also since vintage items can get rare & age makes harder to authenticate? I know the rule on other bags that don’t do print exterior & then a logo lining like the middle bag but I don’t know if that was true for Dior then? Also they both have bleed coloring they weren’t original tie dye like that lol they were solid color. Any other things I should look for would be great advice


It is very difficult to authenticate certain vintage Dior bags, because they were licensed to other companies to produce back then so there were hardly any consistent standards.


----------



## Kouseki

Hello,
I'd like to get some opinions on this bag I bought a few years ago for cheap as it was "vintage". I've been able find what looks to be an authentic listing online, and while there are some similarities there are also a few signs that the one I have isn't authentic.
For example, the printed canvas on mine just isn't symmetrical, and I'm not too sure about the stitching on the front flap just above the dior charm. 
Either way, I'd just like to know once and for all. Thank you kindly in advance!


----------



## Niya

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate my lady Dior bag? Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

Kouseki said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to get some opinions on this bag I bought a few years ago for cheap as it was "vintage". I've been able find what looks to be an authentic listing online, and while there are some similarities there are also a few signs that the one I have isn't authentic.
> For example, the printed canvas on mine just isn't symmetrical, and I'm not too sure about the stitching on the front flap just above the dior charm.
> Either way, I'd just like to know once and for all. Thank you kindly in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate my lady Dior bag? Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## Neeql

Witam, czy możecie pomóc uwierzytelnić tę torbę? Dziękuję Ci! 
Nazwa przedmiotu: Dior Oblique Canvas Medium Saddle Bag
Numer produktu: 383084041522 
Identyfikator sprzedawcy:  huttand-0
 Bezpośredni link URL:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Obl...041522?hash=item5931969532:g:lb8AAOSwpbJdQ~Su


----------



## averagejoe

Neeql said:


> Witam, czy możecie pomóc uwierzytelnić tę torbę? Dziękuję Ci!
> Nazwa przedmiotu: Dior Oblique Canvas Medium Saddle Bag
> Numer produktu: 383084041522
> Identyfikator sprzedawcy:  huttand-0
> Bezpośredni link URL:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Obl...041522?hash=item5931969532:g:lb8AAOSwpbJdQ~Su


 I believe this is fake


----------



## Anniemilktea

Name: Dior Mens Roller Pouch in Grey

Received this in the mail today and not sure if it's real because of the authenicity card and the box/strap. Also seen some bags with Dior Homme but this one has Dior only. I also received a Kaws Bee keychain? Not sure if this is real either.


----------



## cazzl

Hi,

Can someone pls authenticate this bag for me - TIA!

Item name: Dior Book Tote
Item number: 283571031005
Seller ID: rubinson
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-AS-NEW-DIOR-BOOK-TOTE-TOILE-DE-JOUY-BAG/283571031005


----------



## fahsai3344

Please help me authenticate this dior, the only concern I have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think.


----------



## fahsai3344

[ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511310 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511311 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511312 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511313 [/ ATTACH] เต็มรูปแบบ 4511313 [/ ATTACH]
โปรดช่วยฉันด้วยความรู้สึกของฉันที่มีต่อเราคือความห่วงใยที่ฉันมีอยู่ made in france
[ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511317 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511316 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511314 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = เต็ม] 4511314 [/ ATTACH] เต็มรูปแบบ 4511314 [/ ATTACH]


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> View attachment 4511308
> View attachment 4511308
> View attachment 4511294
> View attachment 4511300
> View attachment 4511295
> View attachment 4511296
> View attachment 4511300
> View attachment 4511299
> View attachment 4511297
> View attachment 4511296
> View attachment 4511295
> View attachment 4511297
> View attachment 4511299
> View attachment 4511293
> View attachment 4511298
> View attachment 4511299
> View attachment 4511301
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior, the only concern I have is that the dust bag feels kinda cheap... Let me know what you think.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> View attachment 4511310
> View attachment 4511311
> View attachment 4511312
> View attachment 4511313
> View attachment 4511310
> 
> โปรดช่วยฉันรับรองความถูกต้องของ dior นี้ความกังวลเดียวที่ฉันมีคือถุงเก็บฝุ่นรู้สึกถูกนะ ... ขอให้ฉันรู้ว่าคุณคิดอย่างไร
> View attachment 4511317
> View attachment 4511316
> View attachment 4511314
> View attachment 4511312
> View attachment 4511314


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pls authenticate this bag for me - TIA!
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote
> Item number: 283571031005
> Seller ID: rubinson
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-AS-NEW-DIOR-BOOK-TOTE-TOILE-DE-JOUY-BAG/283571031005


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Anniemilktea said:


> Name: Dior Mens Roller Pouch in Grey
> 
> Received this in the mail today and not sure if it's real because of the authenicity card and the box/strap. Also seen some bags with Dior Homme but this one has Dior only. I also received a Kaws Bee keychain? Not sure if this is real either.


I need to see a picture of the interior tag with the Dior logo and the date code.


----------



## fahsai3344

ช่วยบอกจุดสำคัญวิธีสังเกตของกระเป๋าของแท้เพื่อเป็นความรู้ให้กับฉันด้วย  ของปลอมเยอะริงๆ


----------



## Anniemilktea

averagejoe said:


> I need to see a picture of the interior tag with the Dior logo and the date code.


Here are the additional pictures!


----------



## Niya

Please help me authenticate this lady dior


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Please help me authenticate this lady dior


I believe this is fake


----------



## Niya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake[/QUOTE many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Anniemilktea said:


> Here are the additional pictures!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## diva7633

Vintage lady Dior
 I bought it from a store called Trading Labels in Las Vegas

I’m concerned about stitching on the handles, zipper pull and no date code. Is this just vintage or a fake?


----------



## averagejoe

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4513048
> View attachment 4513049
> View attachment 4513050
> View attachment 4513051
> View attachment 4513052
> View attachment 4513053
> View attachment 4513054
> View attachment 4513055
> View attachment 4513056
> View attachment 4513057
> View attachment 4513062
> View attachment 4513066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage lady Dior
> I bought it from a store called Trading Labels in Las Vegas
> 
> I’m concerned about stitching on the handles, zipper pull and no date code. Is this just vintage or a fake?


I believe this is fake


----------



## Shelly Vine

Can someone please help me and see if they can tell me if this is authentic or not? I am at a loss.


----------



## averagejoe

Shelly Vine said:


> Can someone please help me and see if they can tell me if this is authentic or not? I am at a loss.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Shelly Vine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you. I really can't tell on it. What gives it away?


----------



## MoaChristina

I bought this piece in a vintage store, is this real or fake? how much is it worth? I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, please would you be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me. Thank you!

Item Name: Dior bag
Item Number: 254325697636
Seller: bagitbaby80
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-bag/254325697636

Item Name: christian dior black bag brand new with label & serial number
Item Number: 163798595463
Seller: miss_octopus
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-dior-black-bag-brand-new-with-label-serial-number/163798595463

Thanks again!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Shelly Vine said:


> Thank you. I really can't tell on it. What gives it away?


Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public thread.


----------



## averagejoe

MoaChristina said:


> I bought this piece in a vintage store, is this real or fake? how much is it worth? I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, please would you be so kind as to authenticate these bags for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Dior bag
> Item Number: 254325697636
> Seller: bagitbaby80
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-bag/254325697636
> 
> Item Name: christian dior black bag brand new with label & serial number
> Item Number: 163798595463
> Seller: miss_octopus
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-dior-black-bag-brand-new-with-label-serial-number/163798595463
> 
> Thanks again!


I believe the first one is authentic. The second one needs close-up pictures of the logo and date code, as well as of the lock in the front.


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,

Can you pls authenticate this for me averagejoe - TIA  

Item name: My Lady Dior
Item number: 133138495408
Seller ID: gladandeson
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/As-new-AUT...Lambskin-Leather-Bag-with-badges/133138495408


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you pls authenticate this for me averagejoe - TIA
> 
> Item name: My Lady Dior
> Item number: 133138495408
> Seller ID: gladandeson
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/As-new-AUT...Lambskin-Leather-Bag-with-badges/133138495408


I believe this is fake


----------



## fahsai3344

Hello, I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag. Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe the first one is authentic. The second one needs close-up pictures of the logo and date code, as well as of the lock in the front.



Thank you! I asked the seller to send the additional photos and these are what she sent.


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> View attachment 4514726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I would appreciate any help authenticating this bag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514724
> View attachment 4514722
> View attachment 4514721
> View attachment 4514717
> View attachment 4514718
> View attachment 4514717
> View attachment 4514725
> View attachment 4514724
> View attachment 4514718
> View attachment 4514719
> View attachment 4514723
> View attachment 4514724
> View attachment 4514725


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you! I asked the seller to send the additional photos and these are what she sent.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## fahsai3344

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thank you jo


----------



## JulesBelgium

Hello, I'm new from Belgium and can"t wait to be an expert as you guys! I want to start of with. question. I found this vintage Dior bag, and I was wondering if it's real or not .. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## averagejoe

JulesBelgium said:


> Hello, I'm new from Belgium and can"t wait to be an expert as you guys! I want to start of with. question. I found this vintage Dior bag, and I was wondering if it's real or not ..
> 
> Thanks guys!


I believe this is fake


----------



## jessicanoelle

Hi there,

I recently purchased a ABCDior preloved Made in Italy with box and receipt. Everything looks good except for the date code. I understand that the ABCDior was released in 2018/2019 but the date code on my bag is 18-MA-0156 (please see attached picture) which, if I’m interpreting it correctly, was produced in 2016? Is it possible that the bag was made in 2016 but released in 2018? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

jessicanoelle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently purchased a ABCDior preloved Made in Italy with box and receipt. Everything looks good except for the date code. I understand that the ABCDior was released in 2018/2019 but the date code on my bag is 18-MA-0156 (please see attached picture) which, if I’m interpreting it correctly, was produced in 2016? Is it possible that the bag was made in 2016 but released in 2018? Thanks!


I moved this post here because, unfortunately, I believe your bag is fake.


----------



## jessicanoelle

averagejoe said:


> I moved this post here because, unfortunately, I believe your bag is fake.


Thank you! I will be sending it back immediately.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jessicanoelle

I will also post pictures of the bag before I send it back. Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

jessicanoelle said:


> I will also post pictures of the bag before I send it back. Thank you!


I still believe this is fake.


----------



## jessicanoelle

averagejoe said:


> I still believe this is fake.


Thank you averagejoe!!!! You have been so wonderful!! Will screenshot your assessment in addition to having it (un)authenticated by a professional service so I will have proof to back up my claim of a fake bag. Thanks again!!!! ❤️


----------



## mikaelamm

Hi all, it would be amazing if someone could help me with determining authenticity of this bag! It seems to be a vintage monogram saddle bag. It is missing the clasps on the side CD hardware. It was thrifted. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## averagejoe

mikaelamm said:


> Hi all, it would be amazing if someone could help me with determining authenticity of this bag! It seems to be a vintage monogram saddle bag. It is missing the clasps on the side CD hardware. It was thrifted. Thank you for all your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516057


I believe this is fake


----------



## lunapumpkin82

Hi all, could anyone please help me with authenticating the below? Thanks in advance! Xxx


----------



## lunapumpkin82

lunapumpkin82 said:


> Hi all, could anyone please help me with authenticating the below? Thanks in advance! Xxx



More pictures...


----------



## lunapumpkin82

lunapumpkin82 said:


> More pictures...


----------



## Jeet

Hello,
Can someone please authenticate this lady Dior  for me. Any help is appreciated!!!!


----------



## cazzl

Hiya,

Can someone pls authenticate this for me - TIA

Name: Medium Lady Dior
Item Number: 17399550466
Seller: cofeevalid
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173995504662


----------



## averagejoe

lunapumpkin82 said:


> Hi all, could anyone please help me with authenticating the below? Thanks in advance! Xxx


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jeet said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate this lady Dior  for me. Any help is appreciated!!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Can someone pls authenticate this for me - TIA
> 
> Name: Medium Lady Dior
> Item Number: 17399550466
> Seller: cofeevalid
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173995504662


I believe this is fake


----------



## Jeet

Thank you so much. I was hoping that it was authentic. I had some concerns but I guess we can’t discuss the details. You have been so helpful.
Thank you again!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jeet

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. I was hoping that it was authentic. I had some concerns but I guess we can’t discuss the details. You have been so helpful.
Thank you again!


----------



## averagejoe

Jeet said:


> Thank you so much. I was hoping that it was authentic. I had some concerns but I guess we can’t discuss the details. You have been so helpful.
> Thank you again!


I think I know which concerns you are talking about, but everything on this Lady Dior matches the period that this bag was made during. Lady Dior bags have been modified over the years, with slight variations every few years.


----------



## Niya

Hi there please help me authenticate this mini lady Dior satin, many thanks


----------



## Pams1st

Please authenticate the following purse for me.

*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black*
*There is no seller, only a website:  Fashionpile*
*Direct Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-377417*

*There were no close ups of the letters or grommets.*

*Thank you for your time.*

*Pam*

*




*
*



*
*



*





*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Pams1st

Please authenticate the following purse for me.

*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black*
*There is no seller, only a website:  Fashionpile*
*Direct Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-377417*

*



*
*



*
*



*





*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## AdivaLove

Hi there. I’m looking for help in authenticating this (potentially very vintage maybe, maybe not) Dior cloth clutch. It was given to me almost 10 years ago now from my moms friend who has also gifted me dolce and Gabana glasses, high end makeup brush kits, etc.. I’ve been researching long and hard now and it is similar to many other vintage cloth Diors so my hopes are up!


----------



## mrsjaysam

Hello, 

CAn someone helped me authenticate this please?

Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior in Brown
Purchased from Fashionphile
Guaranteed authentic Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Brown from FASHIONPHILE!
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-341169

It looks fine except for the stitches around the bag are inconsistent. Pictures attached .


----------



## Bettyboop92665

Hello, can anyone help me authenticate my Dior? I've always believed that it is authentic. Thank you


----------



## Beetea

Hello,
I would like help authenticating this Dior.
It's a clutch chain bag I found at my local thrift store. I can't seem to find anything on it online. I think it is from the 80s and have seen similar ones on Etsy. None of them seem exactly the same, so I'm a little doubtful of it. It only has a Made in France stamp, there is no serial number anywhere.

Thank you!

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Hi there please help me authenticate this mini lady Dior satin, many thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Beetea said:


> Hello,
> I would like help authenticating this Dior.
> It's a clutch chain bag I found at my local thrift store. I can't seem to find anything on it online. I think it is from the 80s and have seen similar ones on Etsy. None of them seem exactly the same, so I'm a little doubtful of it. It only has a Made in France stamp, there is no serial number anywhere.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517745
> View attachment 4517746
> View attachment 4517747
> View attachment 4517749
> View attachment 4517750
> View attachment 4517751
> View attachment 4517753
> View attachment 4517754
> View attachment 4517773
> View attachment 4517774
> View attachment 4517778
> View attachment 4517779


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bettyboop92665 said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate my Dior? I've always believed that it is authentic. Thank you


Please do not continue to post new threads for your authentication request. I already provided you a link to this thread which you have posted on. There is no need to post a new thread again. Your request will be answered here, and only here.

I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

mrsjaysam said:


> Hello,
> 
> CAn someone helped me authenticate this please?
> 
> Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior in Brown
> Purchased from Fashionphile
> Guaranteed authentic Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Brown from FASHIONPHILE!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-341169
> 
> It looks fine except for the stitches around the bag are inconsistent. Pictures attached .


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

AdivaLove said:


> View attachment 4517596
> View attachment 4517597
> View attachment 4517598
> View attachment 4517598
> View attachment 4517599
> View attachment 4517598
> View attachment 4517600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I’m looking for help in authenticating this (potentially very vintage maybe, maybe not) Dior cloth clutch. It was given to me almost 10 years ago now from my moms friend who has also gifted me dolce and Gabana glasses, high end makeup brush kits, etc.. I’ve been researching long and hard now and it is similar to many other vintage cloth Diors so my hopes are up!


Not sure about this one, but I believe this is likely to be authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Pams1st said:


> Please authenticate the following purse for me.
> 
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black*
> *There is no seller, only a website:  Fashionpile*
> *Direct Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-377417*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pams1st

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yay! Thank you for your time.


----------



## HL milk75




----------



## HL milk75

View attachment 4517935
View attachment 4517936
View attachment 4517937
View attachment 4517938
View attachment 4517939
View attachment 4517940
View attachment 4517941


----------



## HL milk75

Pams1st said:


> Yay! Thank you for your time.





HL milk75 said:


> View attachment 4517935
> View attachment 4517936
> View attachment 4517937
> View attachment 4517938
> View attachment 4517939
> View attachment 4517940
> View attachment 4517941





HL milk75 said:


> View attachment 4517935
> View attachment 4517936
> View attachment 4517937
> View attachment 4517938
> View attachment 4517939
> View attachment 4517940
> View attachment 4517941


----------



## HL milk75

Sorry, I am quite new here. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I am totally loss.


----------



## Bettyboop92665

averagejoe said:


> Please do not continue to post new threads for your authentication request. I already provided you a link to this thread which you have posted on. There is no need to post a new thread again. Your request will be answered here, and only here.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic.


Thank you and i'm sorry i kept reposting. My computer was acting up and it showed as not sent.


----------



## averagejoe

HL milk75 said:


> View attachment 4517935
> View attachment 4517936
> View attachment 4517937
> View attachment 4517938
> View attachment 4517939
> View attachment 4517940
> View attachment 4517941


Needs a close-up picture of the front of the interior tag, as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms bearing the Christian Dior logo.


----------



## jessicanoelle

Hi there,

Please authenticate this purse for me  thank you so very much for your time!

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Pink CAL44551 90079755
Item number: CAL44551
Seller ID: purpose.jpn
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...800569?hash=item3b366727f9:g:gmkAAOSwudFdQTVi


----------



## JulesBelgium

Please help me authenticate this purse of Dior. I don’t know which model this is, it’s from a neighbour, so If someone knows as well? 

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

JulesBelgium said:


> Please help me authenticate this purse of Dior. I don’t know which model this is, it’s from a neighbour, so If someone knows as well?
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Beetea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

jessicanoelle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please authenticate this purse for me  thank you so very much for your time!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior 2way Hand Shoulder Bag Leather Pink CAL44551 90079755
> Item number: CAL44551
> Seller ID: purpose.jpn
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...800569?hash=item3b366727f9:g:gmkAAOSwudFdQTVi


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jessicanoelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## HL milk75

averagejoe said:


> Needs a close-up picture of the front of the interior tag, as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms bearing the Christian Dior logo.


That bag sold and I can’t get the info you wanted. Thank you for your reply and time. I really appreciated.


----------



## Niya

Please again help me authenticate this Dior, thank you so much for your time


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Please again help me authenticate this Dior, thank you so much for your time


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Niya

Tha


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks a lot averagejoe


----------



## Niya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


 Hi there I have some additional pictures from the seller


----------



## jennielee

Please authenticate the following:

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Patent Medium
Item number: 153607894281
Seller ID: nadiaghanem
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-La...894281?hash=item23c3be7509:g:rmkAAOSw9CJc6wPf


----------



## dieuanholalaaa

Hi ladies,

Hi ladies My colleague offers to sell me this dior bag at a very reasonable price, reason being she has misplaced all the receipts, authentication card and box. Could u help me verify the authenticity for this? Thanks so much!

Item: Diorama black lamb skin size small

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Shelly Vine

Can someone please help me figure out of this is genuine or not? Thank you very much for your help


----------



## JessieGalal

I hope this is the right place to authenticate this. If not, please guide me

I know this seller / store had been discussed before. But wondering if this peice is authentic or no? 

https://www.authenticluxuriestw.com...stal-Aged-Gold-Bracelet-Cuff-Bangle/708483436


----------



## cordilinecap

Hi everyone, was given this as a gift. Any idea if it’s real, I’m just not convinced


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Hi there I have some additional pictures from the seller


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cordilinecap said:


> Hi everyone, was given this as a gift. Any idea if it’s real, I’m just not convinced


I can't authenticate with only one picture. Please see the post at the top of this page for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Shelly Vine said:


> Can someone please help me figure out of this is genuine or not? Thank you very much for your help


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

JessieGalal said:


> I hope this is the right place to authenticate this. If not, please guide me
> 
> I know this seller / store had been discussed before. But wondering if this peice is authentic or no?
> 
> https://www.authenticluxuriestw.com...stal-Aged-Gold-Bracelet-Cuff-Bangle/708483436


Not sure about this one. One of the details is throwing me off.


----------



## averagejoe

dieuanholalaaa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hi ladies My colleague offers to sell me this dior bag at a very reasonable price, reason being she has misplaced all the receipts, authentication card and box. Could u help me verify the authenticity for this? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Diorama black lamb skin size small
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4519683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4519684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4519688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4519689
> 
> 
> View attachment 4519691
> 
> View attachment 4519690


I need to see a close-up and clear picture of the lock, the date code, and the chain links.


----------



## averagejoe

jennielee said:


> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Handbag Cannage Quilt Patent Medium
> Item number: 153607894281
> Seller ID: nadiaghanem
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-La...894281?hash=item23c3be7509:g:rmkAAOSw9CJc6wPf


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cordilinecap

cordilinecap said:


> Hi everyone, was given this as a gift. Any idea if it’s real, I’m just not convinced


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cordilinecap

Uploaded a few more, thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic. What a generous gift!


----------



## cordilinecap

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. What a generous gift!


Thanks!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello there! Could I please get this bag authenticated? Please let me know if you need additional pics. I have the bag in my possession and can take additional pics  Thank you so much!! 

Item: Christian Dior Small Lady Dior Bag
Item #: CHR105418
Seller: TheRealReal 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/christian-dior-small-lady-dior-bag-5kubq


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello there! Could I please get this bag authenticated? Please let me know if you need additional pics. I have the bag in my possession and can take additional pics  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Small Lady Dior Bag
> Item #: CHR105418
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/christian-dior-small-lady-dior-bag-5kubq
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522412
> View attachment 4522414
> View attachment 4522415
> View attachment 4522417
> View attachment 4522419
> View attachment 4522420
> View attachment 4522421
> View attachment 4522422
> View attachment 4522423
> View attachment 4522424
> View attachment 4522425
> View attachment 4522426



Sorry, not sure why this one didn’t add...


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello there! Could I please get this bag authenticated? Please let me know if you need additional pics. I have the bag in my possession and can take additional pics  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Small Lady Dior Bag
> Item #: CHR105418
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/christian-dior-small-lady-dior-bag-5kubq
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522412
> View attachment 4522414
> View attachment 4522415
> View attachment 4522417
> View attachment 4522419
> View attachment 4522420
> View attachment 4522421
> View attachment 4522422
> View attachment 4522423
> View attachment 4522424
> View attachment 4522425
> View attachment 4522426


I believe this is authentic, and congratulations a your beautiful new Lady Dior!


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and congratulations a your beautiful new Lady Dior!


Ahhhhhh!!! Thank you soooooo much! I’ve been looking for a good shade of red (for awhile now) and so excited to have found this! Thank you again!!


----------



## KKT_18

Dear respective Dior Authenticators,

Kindly authenticate this for me:

*Item name*: Dior mini saddle trotter
*Direct URL link*: https://www.carousell.ph/p/christian-dior-saddle-bag-247247150?t-id=11877974_1566527774835

This is not from ebay, but from a buy and sell site called carousell.
Hope you could help me out.


----------



## Niya

Hi aj please kindly authenticate this vintage lady Dior 1990 but I can't find the date code, is the vintage lady Dior doesnt have the date code?


----------



## KKT_18

I would also like to attach a clear photo of the zipper c/o seller, and also attached are the tag,  serial code and zipper pull photos









KKT_18 said:


> Dear respective Dior Authenticators,
> 
> Kindly authenticate this for me:
> 
> *Item name*: Dior mini saddle trotter
> *Direct URL link*: https://www.carousell.ph/p/christian-dior-saddle-bag-247247150?t-id=11877974_1566527774835
> 
> This is not from ebay, but from a buy and sell site called carousell.
> Hope you could help me out.


----------



## Nancy Tran

I just bought a pre-loved Be Dior handbag and try to find the code inside the bag but could not find it. Does anyone who own the same bag tell me how to find the code? It is my first Dior bag. The bag comes with authentication card so I believe 50% it is real.
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

KKT_18 said:


> Dear respective Dior Authenticators,
> 
> Kindly authenticate this for me:
> 
> *Item name*: Dior mini saddle trotter
> *Direct URL link*: https://www.carousell.ph/p/christian-dior-saddle-bag-247247150?t-id=11877974_1566527774835
> 
> This is not from ebay, but from a buy and sell site called carousell.
> Hope you could help me out.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Hi aj please kindly authenticate this vintage lady Dior 1990 but I can't find the date code, is the vintage lady Dior doesnt have the date code?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Nancy Tran said:


> I just bought a pre-loved Be Dior handbag and try to find the code inside the bag but could not find it. Does anyone who own the same bag tell me how to find the code? It is my first Dior bag. The bag comes with authentication card so I believe 50% it is real.
> Thank you.


I moved your post here because this is a question related to authenticity.

The code is inside the pocket inside the bag. It's a leather tag sewn into the seam.

If you want your bag authenticated here, then please take several clear photos of different parts of the bag, and especially of the logo and date code, and post them here.


----------



## EastDifference

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag 
Online reseller name: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
I was only about to upload 12 photos but the bag does have the magnetic closure at the back pocket. It came with an authenticity card as well. If those photos are needed i can post them.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

EastDifference said:


> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Trotter-Saddle-Hand-Bag-Gray-Pink-Denim-Leather-GS01568/333277122053?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> I was only about to upload 12 photos but the bag does have the magnetic closure at the back pocket. It came with an authenticity card as well. If those photos are needed i can post them.
> 
> View attachment 4523297
> View attachment 4523301
> View attachment 4523303
> View attachment 4523304
> View attachment 4523305
> View attachment 4523309
> View attachment 4523310
> View attachment 4523334
> View attachment 4523342
> View attachment 4523343
> View attachment 4523344


I believe this is authentic


----------



## KKT_18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help! Was not able to buy the bag, someone bought it already.
Can you help me authenticate this same bag from a different seller please?
Item name: Dior Saddle mini trotter
Seller: Affordable preloved bags (facebook)
Link: https://www.facebook.com/650956345262696/posts/829303394094656?s=100001480501475&sfns=mo
	

		
			
		

		
	










 thank you in advanced!


----------



## averagejoe

KKT_18 said:


> Thank you for your help! Was not able to buy the bag, someone bought it already.
> Can you help me authenticate this same bag from a different seller please?
> Item name: Dior Saddle mini trotter
> Seller: Affordable preloved bags (facebook)
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/650956345262696/posts/829303394094656?s=100001480501475&sfns=mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4523584
> View attachment 4523585
> View attachment 4523586
> View attachment 4523587
> View attachment 4523588
> View attachment 4523589
> View attachment 4523590
> View attachment 4523591
> View attachment 4523592
> thank you in advanced!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## KKT_18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Scg13c

Hi! Is this black saddle bag authentic?  Seller says it's from 2007 but does not have proof of purchase.

Thank you so much for your help! 

https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-diorissimo-saddle-black-canvas-shoulder-bag/25818638/


----------



## Niya

T


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so muuuuuuuch


----------



## averagejoe

Scg13c said:


> Hi! Is this black saddle bag authentic?  Seller says it's from 2007 but does not have proof of purchase.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-diorissimo-saddle-black-canvas-shoulder-bag/25818638/


I believe this is authentic. It may have been purchased in 2007 but it was made 2 years earlier.


----------



## dek_aus

Hi Ladies,
Please help me with this mini saddle bag
My friend bought it this year but she lost its authenticity card , is it authentic?

Seller : my friend
Item : dior mini saddle
Listing : Private seller


----------



## averagejoe

dek_aus said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please help me with this mini saddle bag
> My friend bought it this year but she lost its authenticity card , is it authentic?
> 
> Seller : my friend
> Item : dior mini saddle
> Listing : Private seller


Everything on this bag looks good except for one detail, so I am not sure of its authenticity. Sorry!


----------



## Nancy Tran

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here because this is a question related to authenticity.
> 
> The code is inside the pocket inside the bag. It's a leather tag sewn into the seam.
> 
> If you want your bag authenticated here, then please take several clear photos of different parts of the bag, and especially of the logo and date code, and post them here.



I would like to attach some pictures of my pre-loved bag I just bought last week. I wonder where is the code inside the bag. I look up everywhere inside the bag but could not find it. Also need your advice about the authentic of the bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## averagejoe

Nancy Tran said:


> I would like to attach some pictures of my pre-loved bag I just bought last week. I wonder where is the code inside the bag. I look up everywhere inside the bag but could not find it. Also need your advice about the authentic of the bag. Thank you very much.


I believe this is authentic. The date code is sewn to the seam in the interior pocket. It is very difficult to access.


----------



## geojoh

Hi, can someone authenticate a recent Dior wallet purchased from eBay ?


Item name: Dior Homme Bifold Wallet
Item number: 273734966542
Seller ID: schroederphoto
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273734966542


----------



## Nancy Tran

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The date code is sewn to the seam in the interior pocket. It is very difficult to access.


 Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

geojoh said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate a recent Dior wallet purchased from eBay ?
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Homme Bifold Wallet
> Item number: 273734966542
> Seller ID: schroederphoto
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273734966542


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lovingbags037

Hello! I’d like to authenticate this bag. Im not sure, because the measurements online are 25x20 cms but theyre a bit off and the hardware is shinier than the real one. I went to the store but they wouldnt authenticate it. Also the bag looked slightly smaller than the one they had. I put them side by side. Also, the interior looked more egg white/yellowish and this one is more of bright white. The leather is also softer.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## llhomme

Hi, I'm new here and looking to get the Dior Book Tote. I tried numerous times to compare against pictures of the real item online but still not 100% sure. Could averagejoe please help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance

Item name: Dior Book Tote in navy oblique
Online reseller name: K
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vy-cloth-book-tote-dior-handbag-8058517.shtml

Photos:


----------



## averagejoe

llhomme said:


> View attachment 4526650
> View attachment 4526651
> View attachment 4526652
> View attachment 4526653
> View attachment 4526654
> View attachment 4526655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and looking to get the Dior Book Tote. I tried numerous times to compare against pictures of the real item online but still not 100% sure. Could averagejoe please help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote in navy oblique
> Online reseller name: K
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vy-cloth-book-tote-dior-handbag-8058517.shtml
> 
> Photos:


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Lovingbags037 said:


> Hello! I’d like to authenticate this bag. Im not sure, because the measurements online are 25x20 cms but theyre a bit off and the hardware is shinier than the real one. I went to the store but they wouldnt authenticate it. Also the bag looked slightly smaller than the one they had. I put them side by side. Also, the interior looked more egg white/yellowish and this one is more of bright white. The leather is also softer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526399
> View attachment 4526400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526389
> View attachment 4526390
> View attachment 4526391
> View attachment 4526392
> View attachment 4526395
> View attachment 4526388
> View attachment 4526388
> View attachment 4526389
> View attachment 4526390
> View attachment 4526391
> View attachment 4526392


close-up photo of the front of the interior tag and of the date code behind it are required. A photo of the front of the authenticity card is also required.


----------



## llhomme

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


Thanks for the quick reply. Will have to post it here after I get the photo of the date code then.


----------



## Enotita

Could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you!!!
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Metallic LAMBSKIN CANNAGE MINI LADY DIOR Lotus 
Item number: 383123964545
Seller ID: mrsbaglady2you 
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/383123964545


----------



## averagejoe

Enotita said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you!!!
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Metallic LAMBSKIN CANNAGE MINI LADY DIOR Lotus
> Item number: 383123964545
> Seller ID: mrsbaglady2you
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/383123964545


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Enotita

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Maraam

Hi, could you please authenticate this Dior from The below Link:
https://dubai.dubizzle.com/classifi...dioraddict-lambskin-bag-expat-leaving-sale-2/
Item Name: DIORADDICT
Item number: 02-BO-0147


----------



## Niya

Hi help me authenticate this Dior bag, thanks


----------



## Nadin22

Can you please authenticate this dress. It is from a recent ebay auction. 
Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you!

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Green Hand Bag Leather O5-MA-1007
Item Number: 183930055095
Seller: juliecoffin
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...reen-Hand-Bag-Leather-O5-MA-1007/183930055095

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Hi help me authenticate this Dior bag, thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Maraam said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Dior from The below Link:
> https://dubai.dubizzle.com/classifi...dioraddict-lambskin-bag-expat-leaving-sale-2/
> Item Name: DIORADDICT
> Item number: 02-BO-0147


Not enough pictures. Large, detailed, and close-up photos needed of all logos and also of the bag from multiple angles.


----------



## averagejoe

Nadin22 said:


> Can you please authenticate this dress. It is from a recent ebay auction.
> Thank you!


Sorry not sure about this one, but the placement of the tag with it being so visible from the back looks weird.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Green Hand Bag Leather O5-MA-1007
> Item Number: 183930055095
> Seller: juliecoffin
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...reen-Hand-Bag-Leather-O5-MA-1007/183930055095
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nadin22

Thank you for your help averagejoe.


----------



## Niya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for helping me


----------



## tiny.fish

Could you please authenticate this Lady mini? Especially, my concern is the uncut thread found in the last photo. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## tiny.fish

tiny.fish said:


> Could you please authenticate this Lady mini? Especially, my concern is the uncut thread found in the last photo. Thank you so much for your help.


I would like to post some more pics of the tag and the hardware. Thank you


----------



## Niya

Please authenticate this lady Dior Aj, many thanks for your help


----------



## marwa_omar

Good day
Thanks for all the help provided to everyone.

Please help me authenticate this item:

Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Gray Perforated Quilted Leather and Denim Hand Bag
Item number: 28672
Seller ID: appleproject
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## petiracek14

Hello , is this dior real or fake ?  i got it from my mom 2 years ago so i want to check it


----------



## llhomme

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


Hi averagejoe, here it is.


----------



## Avamichsls

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this Dior saddle?


----------



## Ninj1502

Hello.
Recently took a gamble (unusual for me as never buy from eBay) and bought 2 Gauchos.
Can you tell me if authentic.
Interestingly one (smaller) has ‘Lampo’ on the underside of the zipper  and the other one has ‘Christian Dior Paris’ (larger double flap version) 
Thank you.
Will you look at my other one when I upload please, just taken me ages to work out how to post. x


----------



## averagejoe

tiny.fish said:


> Could you please authenticate this Lady mini? Especially, my concern is the uncut thread found in the last photo. Thank you so much for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ninj1502 said:


> Hello.
> Recently took a gamble (unusual for me as never buy from eBay) and bought 2 Gauchos.
> Can you tell me if authentic.
> Interestingly one (smaller) has ‘Lampo’ on the underside of the zipper  and the other one has ‘Christian Dior Paris’ (larger double flap version)
> Thank you.
> Will you look at my other one when I upload please, just taken me ages to work out how to post. x


I believe this one is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Avamichsls said:


> View attachment 4530741
> View attachment 4530742
> View attachment 4530743
> View attachment 4530744
> View attachment 4530745
> View attachment 4530746
> View attachment 4530747
> View attachment 4530748
> View attachment 4530749
> View attachment 4530750
> View attachment 4530751
> 
> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this Dior saddle?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

petiracek14 said:


> Hello , is this dior real or fake ?  i got it from my mom 2 years ago so i want to check it


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

marwa_omar said:


> Good day
> Thanks for all the help provided to everyone.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item:
> 
> Item name: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Gray Perforated Quilted Leather and Denim Hand Bag
> Item number: 28672
> Seller ID: appleproject
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Gray-Perforated-Quilted-Leather-and-Denim-Hand-Bag-28672/202631927918?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Please authenticate this lady Dior Aj, many thanks for your help


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

llhomme said:


> View attachment 4530477
> View attachment 4530478
> 
> Hi averagejoe, here it is.


Not 100% sure about this one, but I believe it is most likely authentic. I've seen some very accurate fakes of the Book Tote which is why it is difficult to be sure.


----------



## tiny.fish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, Averagejoe.


----------



## marwa_omar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much


----------



## Ninj1502

averagejoe said:


> I believe this one is authentic.


Thank you very much. Most appreciated x


----------



## Ninj1502

Please can you authenticate this Double flap Gaucho.  Has ‘Christian Dior Paris’ under the main zipper.  Thank you.

Also has anyone ever seen this Dior Messenger Cross body bag, did they make this model?  And why would the serial number look like this? 
Thank you once again.


----------



## llhomme

averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure about this one, but I believe it is most likely authentic. I've seen some very accurate fakes of the Book Tote which is why it is difficult to be sure.


Thank you! averagejoe


----------



## Ninj1502

Ninj1502 said:


> Thank you very much. Most appreciated x





Ninj1502 said:


> Please can you authenticate this Double flap Gaucho.  Has ‘Christian Dior Paris’ under the main zipper.  Thank you.
> 
> Also has anyone ever seen this Dior Messenger Cross body bag, did they make this model?  And why would the serial number look like this?
> Thank you once again.




How do I put this as a new post please? Thanks


----------



## MADEEXXX

Found this Dior Malice in Red Patent Leather while visiting a thrift store in Japan. It's a small thrift store in the market and they were selling these for really cheap because it's in a bad condition. I figured just to buy and try to restore it later. Can anyone comment on the authenticity of this bag, please?
Few points that bother me:
1. The Christian Dior writing seems to be too big and spaced out.
2. The code states MA-1010, I'm not sure if this bag was still in production at the time, most bags I've seen online suggests these has been made during 40s-80s, with a hole punched onto the date code, which is not existent here.


----------



## MADEEXXX

Edit:

Item name: Dior Malice in Red Patent Leather
Online reseller name: N/A Physical store here in Japan
Direct URL link: N/A Physical store here in Japan


----------



## Granny Magpie

Hello all! I am an online reseller. I found a possibly Dior sport macrame bag recently and have no idea how to authenticate a pre-serial numbers bag. The bag is very well made and heavy. The only markings are lowercase 'f''s on the hinges. The liner is marked with the Dior Sport Logo. Overall great condition for age which I am guessing is the 1970's. I am suspicious of the sewing on the liner. It would be hand sewn on, but this looks to be repaired poorly or perhaps added on. What do you think? Looking forward to learning. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Avamichsls

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## watermelon_silly

Please authenticate this 30 Montaigne box bag, many thanks for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

Ninj1502 said:


> Please can you authenticate this Double flap Gaucho.  Has ‘Christian Dior Paris’ under the main zipper.  Thank you.
> 
> Also has anyone ever seen this Dior Messenger Cross body bag, did they make this model?  And why would the serial number look like this?
> Thank you once again.


I believe both are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

watermelon_silly said:


> Please authenticate this 30 Montaigne box bag, many thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533721
> View attachment 4533722
> View attachment 4533723
> View attachment 4533724
> View attachment 4533725
> View attachment 4533726
> View attachment 4533727
> View attachment 4533728
> View attachment 4533729
> View attachment 4533730
> View attachment 4533731
> 
> View attachment 4533733


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Granny Magpie said:


> Hello all! I am an online reseller. I found a possibly Dior sport macrame bag recently and have no idea how to authenticate a pre-serial numbers bag. The bag is very well made and heavy. The only markings are lowercase 'f''s on the hinges. The liner is marked with the Dior Sport Logo. Overall great condition for age which I am guessing is the 1970's. I am suspicious of the sewing on the liner. It would be hand sewn on, but this looks to be repaired poorly or perhaps added on. What do you think? Looking forward to learning. Thanks in advance!


Sorry I do not even know if Dior actually made this.


----------



## averagejoe

MADEEXXX said:


> Found this Dior Malice in Red Patent Leather while visiting a thrift store in Japan. It's a small thrift store in the market and they were selling these for really cheap because it's in a bad condition. I figured just to buy and try to restore it later. Can anyone comment on the authenticity of this bag, please?
> Few points that bother me:
> 1. The Christian Dior writing seems to be too big and spaced out.
> 2. The code states MA-1010, I'm not sure if this bag was still in production at the time, most bags I've seen online suggests these has been made during 40s-80s, with a hole punched onto the date code, which is not existent here.
> 
> View attachment 4532213
> View attachment 4532214
> View attachment 4532215
> View attachment 4532216
> View attachment 4532217
> View attachment 4532218


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ewaawe

hello!

could you, please, authenticate this?

item name: Dior Hardcore (Columbus bag?)
direct URL: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/dior-tasche-326334238/











thank you very much!


----------



## fahsai3344

Y


----------



## MADEEXXX

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks, Joe!


----------



## wiki112

Please help me authenticate this dior, I don’t know anything about the them. These are the only photos the seller posted. Thank you! 

Item: lady dior black studded  
Item number:
Seller ID: andziusiek
Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby-na-ramie/34428954-torebka-dior


----------



## heythereanna

Hello! I was wondering if you can help me out and authenticate this bag for me.

Item name: Christian Dior Double Saddle Bag
Item number: 264457333351
Seller ID: pechapech2013 https://www.ebay.com/usr/pechapech2013?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2754
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ddle-Bag-Jacquard-Canvas-Leather/264457333351

The seller is questionable so I'm not too sure, however, the price of the bag is too good to pass up so I had to ask for some help to double check.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## wiki112

wiki112 said:


> View attachment 4536705
> View attachment 4536706
> View attachment 4536707
> View attachment 4536708
> View attachment 4536709
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior, I don’t know anything about the them. These are the only photos the seller posted. Thank you!
> 
> Item: lady dior black studded
> Item number:
> Seller ID: andziusiek
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby-na-ramie/34428954-torebka-dior



I got 2 More photos that I would like you to consider please of the inside of the bag x


----------



## irinadubina

Hi! Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?


----------



## averagejoe

ewaawe said:


> hello!
> 
> could you, please, authenticate this?
> 
> item name: Dior Hardcore (Columbus bag?)
> direct URL: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/dior-tasche-326334238/
> 
> View attachment 4534694
> View attachment 4534695
> View attachment 4534696
> View attachment 4534697
> View attachment 4534698
> View attachment 4534699
> View attachment 4534700
> View attachment 4534701
> 
> 
> thank you very much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> View attachment 4535703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535704
> View attachment 4535705
> View attachment 4535706
> View attachment 4535709
> View attachment 4535714
> View attachment 4535713
> View attachment 4535710
> View attachment 4535708
> View attachment 4535712
> View attachment 4535711
> View attachment 4535708


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

wiki112 said:


> View attachment 4536705
> View attachment 4536706
> View attachment 4536707
> View attachment 4536708
> View attachment 4536709
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dior, I don’t know anything about the them. These are the only photos the seller posted. Thank you!
> 
> Item: lady dior black studded
> Item number:
> Seller ID: andziusiek
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby-na-ramie/34428954-torebka-dior


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

heythereanna said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you can help me out and authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Double Saddle Bag
> Item number: 264457333351
> Seller ID: pechapech2013 https://www.ebay.com/usr/pechapech2013?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2754
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ddle-Bag-Jacquard-Canvas-Leather/264457333351
> 
> The seller is questionable so I'm not too sure, however, the price of the bag is too good to pass up so I had to ask for some help to double check.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but the seller has no selling feedback.


----------



## averagejoe

irinadubina said:


> Hi! Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mcandy

Hi please help me authenticate this shoulder bag. The is no serial number at all. The body is canvas and the lining I believe is leather. Ty


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mcandy said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this shoulder bag. The is no serial number at all. The body is canvas and the lining I believe is leather. Ty


I believe this is authentic. In the future, please do not start a new thread in the reference area for your request. All requests must go here.


----------



## Mcandy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. In the future, please do not start a new thread in the reference area for your request. All requests must go here.


Ok im sorry. I just wanted some info about my bag. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Mcandy said:


> Ok im sorry. I just wanted some info about my bag. Thanks


No worries. I can tell you more here. It is an older style from perhaps the 1980s (not sure about the time) to early 1990s when Dior used to not manufacture their own leather goods.


----------



## anonna96

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Cannage Leather 2ways Shoulder Bag Black E1773
Item number: 312742099448
Seller ID: chance713
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...1773-/312742099448?trxId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel

I have already purchased the bag but will cancel if it is not authentic. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

anonna96 said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Cannage Leather 2ways Shoulder Bag Black E1773
> Item number: 312742099448
> Seller ID: chance713
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...1773-/312742099448?trxId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> I have already purchased the bag but will cancel if it is not authentic. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## anonna96

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


What is giving you doubt about it’s authenticity?


----------



## averagejoe

anonna96 said:


> What is giving you doubt about it’s authenticity?


I'm not sure I understand your question. I said I _believe_ this is authentic because this is my opinion. I never mentioned any doubt.


----------



## anonna96

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question. I said I _believe_ this is authentic because this is my opinion. I never mentioned any doubt.


I understand you but you said you believe it is authentic. So I thought you were unsure about it because maybe there are not enough pictures? Is there any red flags about that bag that I should look out for when I receive it in case it is not authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

anonna96 said:


> I understand you but you said you believe it is authentic. So I thought you were unsure about it because maybe there are not enough pictures? Is there any red flags about that bag that I should look out for when I receive it in case it is not authentic.


I say "I believe this is authentic" for all the bags I authenticate now that I deem to be authentic. If I doubt a bag's authenticity, then I would say that I cannot be sure or cannot tell.


----------



## AdivaLove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## anonna96

averagejoe said:


> I say "I believe this is authentic" for all the bags I authenticate now that I deem to be authentic. If I doubt a bag's authenticity, then I would say that I cannot be sure or cannot tell.


Oh okay. Sorry that was my misunderstanding. Thank you for the authentication. I really appreciate it.


----------



## killatofu

Hello, I hope this can be authenticated. 
Item name: Dior Trotter Mini Saddle Bag (??)
It was purchased in Japan. Please let me know if any other information is needed.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

killatofu said:


> Hello, I hope this can be authenticated.
> Item name: Dior Trotter Mini Saddle Bag (??)
> It was purchased in Japan. Please let me know if any other information is needed.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4539592
> View attachment 4539592
> View attachment 4539593
> View attachment 4539594
> View attachment 4539595
> View attachment 4539596
> View attachment 4539597
> View attachment 4539598
> View attachment 4539599
> View attachment 4539600


I believe this is authentic


----------



## killatofu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, for taking at look at this!!


----------



## cloudwl

Hello... can you please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior .

Item #264462675059
Online reseller name: eastvaleluxe
Direct URL link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...rentrq:2de2ed4116d0aad9b30c89ccffa99456|iid:1


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Beetea

Item name: Christian Dior Girly Boston Bag - Pink
Found at/bought from: Thrift store

Hello again! 

Found this Dior Girly Boston bag at the thrift store, on closer inspection, I have some serious doubts about it. It may be obvious but, just want to confirm! 

One of the flower Appliqués has fallen off and the 1 is cracking/ peeling apart, very yellow. It's really dirty and in rough shape. The shape of the handles/hardware looks different in other photos seen, etc...I am unsure of the expectation of these bags. 

I have more photos if needed!

Thank you!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi @averagejoe, I'm very interested in buying a vintage saddle bag and found this one on ebay. I would like to have your opinion on it please  
Item name: Dior Monogram Saddle bag
Item number: 174023741304
Seller ID: empaul136u
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Authentic-C...ag-Retro-Vintage-Back-In-Fashion/174023741304

Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Beetea said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Girly Boston Bag - Pink
> Found at/bought from: Thrift store
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> Found this Dior Girly Boston bag at the thrift store, on closer inspection, I have some serious doubts about it. It may be obvious but, just want to confirm!
> 
> One of the flower Appliqués has fallen off and the 1 is cracking/ peeling apart, very yellow. It's really dirty and in rough shape. The shape of the handles/hardware looks different in other photos seen, etc...I am unsure of the expectation of these bags.
> 
> I have more photos if needed!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540360
> View attachment 4540361
> View attachment 4540362
> View attachment 4540364
> View attachment 4540365
> View attachment 4540366
> View attachment 4540367
> View attachment 4540368
> View attachment 4540369
> View attachment 4540372
> View attachment 4540373
> View attachment 4540374


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Houdhoud said:


> Hi @averagejoe, I'm very interested in buying a vintage saddle bag and found this one on ebay. I would like to have your opinion on it please
> Item name: Dior Monogram Saddle bag
> Item number: 174023741304
> Seller ID: empaul136u
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Authentic-C...ag-Retro-Vintage-Back-In-Fashion/174023741304
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cloudwl said:


> Hello... can you please help me to authenticate this Lady Dior .
> 
> Item #264462675059
> Online reseller name: eastvaleluxe
> Direct URL link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Metallic-Silver-Leather-My-Lady-Bag/264462675059?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=dbf238b25a2f410e952b6b50545bc7be&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=264462675059&itm=264462675059&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:83dd3934-d6a2-11e9-9c12-74dbd1800b28|parentrq:2de2ed4116d0aad9b30c89ccffa99456|iid:1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Houdhoud

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## Beetea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake




Thank you so much! It just looks so off.


----------



## Leopardbaby71

Trying to figure out what decade this bag is from and if it is authentic! Bought at a consignment store in Paris, the woman said 1940’s or 50’s. I’ve found similar ones from the 50’s but not this exact one. Labeled Christian Dior.


----------



## heythereanna

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag in the pictures is authentic, but the seller has no selling feedback.


Someone ended up buying the buy for $800 but thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## Ines093

Hi,

I would like to know if my Dior saddle bag is authentic or not. I bought it in a flea market. According to me the zipper and date code doesnt look good.
What do you think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maraam

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures. Large, detailed, and close-up photos needed of all logos and also of the bag from multiple angles.


----------



## Maraam

averagejoe said:


> Not enough pictures. Large, detailed, and close-up photos needed of all logos and also of the bag from multiple angles.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Also, if I could ask, is there a way to restore the shape of the bag? It looks like it was ever so slightly smooshed on the bottom right by the previous owner or through shipping. Thank you!! Please let me know if you need additional pictures 

Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Beige*
Item #: 416518
Seller: fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-416518


----------



## kbell

Good evening Average Joe, hope you are well! Could you please authenticate this Miss Dior Promenade Pouch for me? Thank you in advance!! Please let me know if you need more pics  

Item Name: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch Clutch
ReSeller: Yoogis Closet 
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-dior-silver-python-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-clutch-bag.html

Additional pics:


----------



## ewaawe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thanks a lot!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## __sophh

Hi. I have a Dior gaucho watch chain strap in ivory. Label says limited edition 205. Id like some help in knowing whether it’s authentic or a fake. Thank you ladies


----------



## averagejoe

Ines093 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know if my Dior saddle bag is authentic or not. I bought it in a flea market. According to me the zipper and date code doesnt look good.
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure about this one, but I think it is more likely authentic than fake.


----------



## averagejoe

__sophh said:


> Hi. I have a Dior gaucho watch chain strap in ivory. Label says limited edition 205. Id like some help in knowing whether it’s authentic or a fake. Thank you ladies


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

kbell said:


> Good evening Average Joe, hope you are well! Could you please authenticate this Miss Dior Promenade Pouch for me? Thank you in advance!! Please let me know if you need more pics
> 
> Item Name: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch Clutch
> ReSeller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-dior-silver-python-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-clutch-bag.html
> 
> Additional pics:
> View attachment 4542295
> View attachment 4542296
> View attachment 4542297
> View attachment 4542298
> View attachment 4542299


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Also, if I could ask, is there a way to restore the shape of the bag? It looks like it was ever so slightly smooshed on the bottom right by the previous owner or through shipping. Thank you!! Please let me know if you need additional pictures
> 
> Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Beige*
> Item #: 416518
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-416518
> View attachment 4542263
> View attachment 4542264
> View attachment 4542265
> View attachment 4542266
> View attachment 4542267
> View attachment 4542268
> View attachment 4542269
> View attachment 4542270
> View attachment 4542271
> View attachment 4542272
> View attachment 4542273
> View attachment 4542274


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Maraam said:


> .



I believe this is fake


----------



## kbell

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## marysarahg

Hi, could you authenticate this for me Dior Oblique Saddle
Date code: 01-RU-0158


----------



## marysarahg

marysarahg said:


> View attachment 4543024
> View attachment 4543033
> View attachment 4543034
> View attachment 4543033
> View attachment 4543024
> View attachment 4543033
> View attachment 4543034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you authenticate this for me Dior Oblique Saddle
> Date code: 01-RU-0158


----------



## jaquie8583

Hello There,

I came across two duffels that I would like to get your opinion on. Ive asked a couple authentication groups on facebook and Ive gotten a Yes they are authentic but nothing more. Im hoping to get reassurance from you fine people that it is indeed authentic and maybe a name, era, monogram name...Ive scoured the internet for weeks and am basically making myself insane trying to find a duffle like this. I was able to come across two hanging garment bags that were similar and had the same lining but didn't get any response from those individuals either. Thank you for your time and knowledge. 
Item Name: 
Authentic Vintage Dior Overnight Duffel Carry all (Small Duffel)
Authentic Vintage Dior Travel, gym, Duffel ( Medium Duffel)
Resellers Name: @l_caylor
item Direct links: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...ght-Duffel-Carry-all-5d7f9d5c2eb33fc9052860d7
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Dior-Travel-gym-Duffel-Tweed-5d7fa182afade8aa3de76d7b


----------



## cherryblossomlove

Hi I found this bag from a seller on Kijiji, looking to purchase it but was wondering if anybody could authenticate this for me? Much appreciated thank you!
Link to listing: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1454497720


----------



## averagejoe

marysarahg said:


> View attachment 4543034
> View attachment 4543033
> View attachment 4543024
> View attachment 4543033
> View attachment 4543034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you authenticate this for me Dior Oblique Saddle
> Date code: 01-RU-0158


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

cherryblossomlove said:


> Hi I found this bag from a seller on Kijiji, looking to purchase it but was wondering if anybody could authenticate this for me? Much appreciated thank you!
> Link to listing: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1454497720


Close-up pictures of the front of the interior tag and of the date code are required for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

jaquie8583 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I came across two duffels that I would like to get your opinion on. Ive asked a couple authentication groups on facebook and Ive gotten a Yes they are authentic but nothing more. Im hoping to get reassurance from you fine people that it is indeed authentic and maybe a name, era, monogram name...Ive scoured the internet for weeks and am basically making myself insane trying to find a duffle like this. I was able to come across two hanging garment bags that were similar and had the same lining but didn't get any response from those individuals either. Thank you for your time and knowledge.
> Item Name:
> Authentic Vintage Dior Overnight Duffel Carry all (Small Duffel)
> Authentic Vintage Dior Travel, gym, Duffel ( Medium Duffel)
> Resellers Name: @l_caylor
> item Direct links:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...ght-Duffel-Carry-all-5d7f9d5c2eb33fc9052860d7
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Dior-Travel-gym-Duffel-Tweed-5d7fa182afade8aa3de76d7b


I believe these are authentic. Dior used to source their bags to other companies so there were many different bags with different looks.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cherryblossomlove

averagejoe said:


> Close-up pictures of the front of the interior tag and of the date code are required for authentication.


The seller told me it was hard to take a picture because the "made in" tag is sewn onto the bag and the camera can't focus, I have attached a picture of the date code


----------



## averagejoe

cherryblossomlove said:


> The seller told me it was hard to take a picture because the "made in" tag is sewn onto the bag and the camera can't focus, I have attached a picture of the date code


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sabrinaxpierce

Authenticate this DIOR
Item Name: Lady Dior Blue Night Patent Leather
Serial Number: 07-MA-1008
Comments:
Hi,

Please authenticate this dior bag. I just met a lady at a Sunday Market in Sydney and she showed me this. Thank you.

Warm Regards,
Sabrina


----------



## averagejoe

sabrinaxpierce said:


> Authenticate this DIOR
> Item Name: Lady Dior Blue Night Patent Leather
> Serial Number: 07-MA-1008
> Comments:
> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this dior bag. I just met a lady at a Sunday Market in Sydney and she showed me this. Thank you.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Sabrina


I believe this is fake


----------



## sabrinaxpierce

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much.


----------



## Lovingbags037

averagejoe said:


> close-up photo of the front of the interior tag and of the date code behind it are required. A photo of the front of the authenticity card is also required.


----------



## Britt1

Hi, 
Could someone please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior? Bought It from finn.no, probably from the 60's.  I Hope the pictures Are good enough, if not please tell and I will give more. Thanks in  advanced!


----------



## Shezza16

*Hi, I bought this before discovering this forum, I haven't yet received it yet. Could you authenticate this for me please? I have been doing some reading after I bought it, now I am not sure if it real. *

Item name: My Lady Dior
Item number: 233338251407
Seller ID: gkaran0011
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Britt1 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior? Bought It from finn.no, probably from the 60's.  I Hope the pictures Are good enough, if not please tell and I will give more. Thanks in  advanced!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Shezza16 said:


> *Hi, I bought this before discovering this forum, I haven't yet received it yet. Could you authenticate this for me please? I have been doing some reading after I bought it, now I am not sure if it real. *
> 
> Item name: My Lady Dior
> Item number: 233338251407
> Seller ID: gkaran0011
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag-Medium-size-with-badges-strap-/233338251407?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=cpc522RpT4%2BjHY4Lj7%2FX1eya0p0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I believe this is fake


----------



## Shezza16

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! I have organised a return with the seller.


----------



## ongwf

Item Name: lady Dior mini with chain strap 
Hi, 
I just bought this lady Dior mini. Would like to get it authenticate. There is no date code. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Liu_xy

Hello AverageJoe/ any other authenticator,

May i get your kind help to authenticate this lady dior bag based on these attached pictures? 

Saw these on a buy-sell group and was really interested for this pre-loved. 

Big thank you, and god bless!!


----------



## averagejoe

ongwf said:


> Item Name: lady Dior mini with chain strap
> Hi,
> I just bought this lady Dior mini. Would like to get it authenticate. There is no date code.
> Thanks so much.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Liu_xy said:


> Hello AverageJoe/ any other authenticator,
> 
> May i get your kind help to authenticate this lady dior bag based on these attached pictures?
> 
> Saw these on a buy-sell group and was really interested for this pre-loved.
> 
> Big thank you, and god bless!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## marysarahg

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Can I ask why?


----------



## Liu_xy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Big thank you!! You saved me thousands!!!

In this case, the seller is selling at such a high price for a fake that I almost thought it was a real but pre-loved. What really enticed me was the condition of the ‘pre-loved’ bag! 

Can you please enlighten me where was the giveaway(s) for you that it is a fake?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Raego05

Hey there,

Would you mind helping me to authenticate this Dior bag?
I won an auction on ebay and apparently the seller isn’t not even sure if it is real or not because it belongs to her mom and it is vintage.
This is the details:
Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
Item number: 254356476876
Seller ID: sunseesoka
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/254356476876

And also I asked her if it has a serial number on the backside of the leather tag and she said it doesn’t have any serial number.
I would really appreciate it if you could help me out. Thank you so much!


----------



## Excellent21

Hi all,
I need your help with this Diorissimo. I’ve got it from garage sales super cheap but wanted to know that it’s authentic or not. Please see attached images.
Thank you in advance.
XOXO.

Name : Diorissimo
Date code : 19-MA-1121


----------



## Ryuukicho

Hello all, just needing some help with the authenticity of this bag

Item: Lady Dior supple
Item #: CHR106247
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-2017-studded-cannage-lady-dior-bag-5mnc1?position=2

Thank you for your help . Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

Raego05 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Would you mind helping me to authenticate this Dior bag?
> I won an auction on ebay and apparently the seller isn’t not even sure if it is real or not because it belongs to her mom and it is vintage.
> This is the details:
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
> Item number: 254356476876
> Seller ID: sunseesoka
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/254356476876
> 
> And also I asked her if it has a serial number on the backside of the leather tag and she said it doesn’t have any serial number.
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me out. Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ryuukicho said:


> Hello all, just needing some help with the authenticity of this bag
> 
> Item: Lady Dior supple
> Item #: CHR106247
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...tudded-cannage-lady-dior-bag-5mnc1?position=2
> 
> Thank you for your help . Let me know if you need more pictures.


The link doesn't work.


----------



## averagejoe

Excellent21 said:


> View attachment 4544166
> View attachment 4544167
> View attachment 4544168
> View attachment 4544169
> View attachment 4544170
> View attachment 4544173
> View attachment 4544174
> View attachment 4544175
> View attachment 4544176
> View attachment 4544177
> View attachment 4544178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I need your help with this Diorissimo. I’ve got it from garage sales super cheap but wanted to know that it’s authentic or not. Please see attached images.
> Thank you in advance.
> XOXO.
> 
> Name : Diorissimo
> Date code : 19-MA-1121


I believe this is fake


----------



## Raego05

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Omg the look is really deceiving. It really looked legit when I first saw it. But the leather tag and the inside were bit off and there’s no code or number. But again I’m no expert so thank you so so much for the help!


----------



## averagejoe

marysarahg said:


> Can I ask why?





Liu_xy said:


> Big thank you!! You saved me thousands!!!
> 
> In this case, the seller is selling at such a high price for a fake that I almost thought it was a real but pre-loved. What really enticed me was the condition of the ‘pre-loved’ bag!
> 
> Can you please enlighten me where was the giveaway(s) for you that it is a fake?
> 
> Thank you!!!



Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here on this public forum.


----------



## ghecute

Hello. Pls help me authenticate this Dior. Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> Hello. Pls help me authenticate this Dior. Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Leopardbaby71 said:


> View attachment 4540820
> View attachment 4540822
> View attachment 4540823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what decade this bag is from and if it is authentic! Bought at a consignment store in Paris, the woman said 1940’s or 50’s. I’ve found similar ones from the 50’s but not this exact one. Labeled Christian Dior.


More photos are required (especially of all logo embossings), and I have no idea when this bag was made.


----------



## Ryuukicho

averagejoe said:


> The link doesn't work.



Sorry let me try again. I think it works only if you copy and paste the website. I hope it works this time around
https://www.therealreal.com/product...tudded-cannage-lady-dior-bag-5mnc1?position=2


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Ryuukicho said:


> Sorry let me try again. I think it works only if you copy and paste the website. I hope it works this time around
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...tudded-cannage-lady-dior-bag-5mnc1?position=2


There are not enough pictures (please see the post at the top of each page), and please post all the pictures here. There is something that blocks the screen that I can only bypass if I make an account, which I will not do.


----------



## Excellent21

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks!!


----------



## ghecute

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## BetoClcnt

Hi averagejoe,
Would you mind taking a look at this bag for us, please?
https://es.wallapop.com/item/dior-saddle-393928374

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Bordeaux
Item Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/2012-chr...mini-trotter-pochette-shoulder-bag-251673881/

Good day!

I kindly request for authentication of attached vintage Dior bag. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## chlux

please help me authenticate this dior. it'll be my first dior piece

Item name: christian dior delices mini bag cannage
Seller ID: rebag
Direct URL link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...delices-mini-bag-cannage-quilt-leather4612910

the link lets you zoom in on the pics even better than if I were to just save the pics and post on here. if that is also needed, pls let me know
thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Dior Trotter Shoulder Bag Bordeaux
> Item Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/2012-chr...mini-trotter-pochette-shoulder-bag-251673881/
> 
> Good day!
> 
> I kindly request for authentication of attached vintage Dior bag.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4544900
> View attachment 4544901
> View attachment 4544902
> View attachment 4544903
> View attachment 4544904
> View attachment 4544905
> View attachment 4544906
> View attachment 4544907
> View attachment 4544908
> View attachment 4544909
> View attachment 4544910
> View attachment 4544911


Not 100% sure about this one


----------



## averagejoe

chlux said:


> please help me authenticate this dior. it'll be my first dior piece
> 
> Item name: christian dior delices mini bag cannage
> Seller ID: rebag
> Direct URL link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...delices-mini-bag-cannage-quilt-leather4612910
> 
> the link lets you zoom in on the pics even better than if I were to just save the pics and post on here. if that is also needed, pls let me know
> thank you so much in advance!


Needs a photo of the logo embossing on the leather tag inside.


----------



## averagejoe

BetoClcnt said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Would you mind taking a look at this bag for us, please?
> https://es.wallapop.com/item/dior-saddle-393928374
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## pennypenny

Hello good day! Would like to request for your help authenticating this lady dior bag

Item name: Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: lifehackss
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/240397503

Other seller-provided photos are attached. Thank you!


----------



## Britt1

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this?

Item name: Lady Dior
Direct URL link: https://www.finn.no/158216645

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## azhu

Hi! Very grateful if someone could please authenticate this bag.

Dior 30 Montaigne
Item Number: 174036971337
Seller ID: abounader
URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/174036971337


----------



## cloudwl

Hello.... could you please kindly take a moment to look at this bag and let me know if it is real?

Item name: Christian Dior My Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Dark Blue Lambskin 100% Authentic
Item number: 254360020882
Seller ID: yan323
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...020882?hash=item3b3909e792:g:swoAAOSwVShdeHQX

Here is the additional picture with the serial number. 

Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Britt1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## cloudwl

Hi there... here is another one. Really appreciate your help.

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Bag Metallic Grained Calfskin Silver Charms Limited Edition
Item number: 293219126374
Seller ID: zodiac_woman
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293219126374


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## at131313

Hi,
Could you please take a look at this Mini Lady Dior? Really appreciate your help
Item is not posted on ebay so there’s no seller id or item number. 
The direct link is:
https://www.heartofluxe.com.hk/products/lady-dior-patent-bag-mini?variant=30130314018851


----------



## Niya

Hi please help me authenticate this lady Dior, thanks before


----------



## averagejoe

at131313 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please take a look at this Mini Lady Dior? Really appreciate your help
> Item is not posted on ebay so there’s no seller id or item number.
> The direct link is:
> https://www.heartofluxe.com.hk/products/lady-dior-patent-bag-mini?variant=30130314018851


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this lady Dior, thanks before


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cloudwl said:


> Hi there... here is another one. Really appreciate your help.
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Bag Metallic Grained Calfskin Silver Charms Limited Edition
> Item number: 293219126374
> Seller ID: zodiac_woman
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293219126374


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cloudwl said:


> Hello.... could you please kindly take a moment to look at this bag and let me know if it is real?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior My Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Dark Blue Lambskin 100% Authentic
> Item number: 254360020882
> Seller ID: yan323
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...020882?hash=item3b3909e792:g:swoAAOSwVShdeHQX
> 
> Here is the additional picture with the serial number.
> 
> Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.


Needs a photo of the logo on the leather tag inside, as well as of the logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Hi! Very grateful if someone could please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Dior 30 Montaigne
> Item Number: 174036971337
> Seller ID: abounader
> URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/174036971337


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Britt1 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Direct URL link: https://www.finn.no/158216645
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pennypenny said:


> Hello good day! Would like to request for your help authenticating this lady dior bag
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: lifehackss
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/240397503
> 
> Other seller-provided photos are attached. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4545298
> View attachment 4545299
> View attachment 4545300
> View attachment 4545301
> View attachment 4545302
> View attachment 4545303
> View attachment 4545304
> View attachment 4545305
> View attachment 4545306


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Niya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so muuuuuuuch


----------



## pennypenny

Thank you so much @averagejoe !


----------



## at131313

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much!!


----------



## cloudwl

averagejoe said:


> Needs a photo of the logo on the leather tag inside, as well as of the logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms





averagejoe said:


> Needs a photo of the logo on the leather tag inside, as well as of the logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms



@averagejoe ... here you go. Really appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

cloudwl said:


> @averagejoe ... here you go. Really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cloudwl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you again!! You are the best!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## hantr911

Hi I recently purchased this new Dior montaigne on eBay. Could anyone help me authenticate this bag? This will be my first Dior bag and plus it's so new, I can't find much posts on it. Really appreciate it if anyone can help me before I make the payment.
Name: authentic Dior 30 montaigne blue Jacquard canvas bag
Id number : 163875853836
Seller: shevivia
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163875853836


----------



## Uliana142

Dear AJ,
Could you please help to authenticate this bag
Item : Lady dior black patent less medium
Item id : N/A
Thank you very much


----------



## KKT_18

Hello respective Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this saddle trotter.
Item name: Mini saddle diorissimo trotter
Seller: carousell.ph seller
Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/253164881

Thank you in advance!


----------



## KKT_18

KKT_18 said:


> Hello respective Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this saddle trotter.
> Item name: Mini saddle diorissimo trotter
> Seller: carousell.ph seller
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/253164881
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4548327
> View attachment 4548331
> View attachment 4548332
> View attachment 4548333
> View attachment 4548334


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Authenticators,

I’d greatly appreciate your help with the attached bag, which I just received from Vestiaire Collective.  FYI, the number on the bag is not the same as the number on the card.  I don’t know if it should be, but I wanted to alert you to that.  

Item:  Dior Diorific in black
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 

TIA!


----------



## giligy

Item Name: Dior Open Bar Bag, Large:
Seller: Mercari - AnastasiaP
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m48402901127/?ref=search_results
Photos attached below as well. I contacted the seller and she says that there is no serial code.


----------



## averagejoe

giligy said:


> Item Name: Dior Open Bar Bag, Large:
> Seller: Mercari - AnastasiaP
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m48402901127/?ref=search_results
> Photos attached below as well. I contacted the seller and she says that there is no serial code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548736


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

serenityneow said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I’d greatly appreciate your help with the attached bag, which I just received from Vestiaire Collective.  FYI, the number on the bag is not the same as the number on the card.  I don’t know if it should be, but I wanted to alert you to that.
> 
> Item:  Dior Diorific in black
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548670
> View attachment 4548673
> View attachment 4548674
> View attachment 4548676
> View attachment 4548677
> View attachment 4548679
> View attachment 4548680
> View attachment 4548693
> View attachment 4548694
> View attachment 4548669


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

KKT_18 said:


> Hello respective Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this saddle trotter.
> Item name: Mini saddle diorissimo trotter
> Seller: carousell.ph seller
> Url: https://ph.carousell.com/p/253164881
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4548327
> View attachment 4548331
> View attachment 4548332
> View attachment 4548333
> View attachment 4548334


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Dear AJ,
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag
> Item : Lady dior black patent less medium
> Item id : N/A
> Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hantr911 said:


> Hi I recently purchased this new Dior montaigne on eBay. Could anyone help me authenticate this bag? This will be my first Dior bag and plus it's so new, I can't find much posts on it. Really appreciate it if anyone can help me before I make the payment.
> Name: authentic Dior 30 montaigne blue Jacquard canvas bag
> Id number : 163875853836
> Seller: shevivia
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163875853836
> 
> View attachment 4547328
> View attachment 4547329


I believe this is fake. Was very difficult to tell.


----------



## sabrinaxpierce

Item name: Lady Dior in black and silver hardware
Seller name: serge from gumtree australia
Comments: 

Hi, 

Could you please authenticate this lady dior bag for me. This is from online seller but he sent it to my number. Thank you

Warm regards,
Sabrina


----------



## Jointacccount

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html


----------



## Jointacccount

amychen99 said:


> for thread rules, see next post





Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html



Dear Authenticator,

Would you be able to help to authenticate this dior lady?

Thanks in advance


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks, aboveaveragejoe!  





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

sabrinaxpierce said:


> Item name: Lady Dior in black and silver hardware
> Seller name: serge from gumtree australia
> Comments:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this lady dior bag for me. This is from online seller but he sent it to my number. Thank you
> 
> Warm regards,
> Sabrina


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jointacccount said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Would you be able to help to authenticate this dior lady?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## sabrinaxpierce

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much


----------



## azhu

Hi there. Could you please help me authenticate this item?

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 392446685401
Seller ID: beccat21458
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/392446685401


----------



## azhu

Hi, I'd also be grateful if you could please authenticate this bag:
Item name: Dior Trotter 40 Bag
Item number: 323851886298
Seller ID: stu_potter92
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323851886298


----------



## Jointacccount

Thank you for your help. Appreciate it


----------



## AnnieHhong

Hi AJ,
Could you assist in authenticating this dior saddle bag? 

Thank you,
Annie


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Hi there. Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 392446685401
> Seller ID: beccat21458
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/392446685401


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

AnnieHhong said:


> Hi AJ,
> Could you assist in authenticating this dior saddle bag?
> 
> Thank you,
> Annie


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Hi, I'd also be grateful if you could please authenticate this bag:
> Item name: Dior Trotter 40 Bag
> Item number: 323851886298
> Seller ID: stu_potter92
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323851886298


There aren't enough details to authenticate this bag with.


----------



## charultra

Hi!

Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag? I’ve also requested additional images from the seller to help with authenticating. It appears the seller has the item in hand as well (check name card). Thank you!

Item name: Authentic Dior Book Tote KaléiDiorscopic Bag
Online reseller name: shevivia
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163868107311


----------



## Mebisam

Could you please help me to authenticate this lady dior
Item name: Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior MY ABCDIOR Lambskin Bag
Item number: 264479287447
Seller ID: scrosemarie
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/264479287447
Thank you very much!


----------



## Espinosa

Good evening all,

Could someone please help me with authenticating this bag. 

Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior bag
Item number: -
Seller ID: -
Direct URL link:—


----------



## averagejoe

charultra said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag? I’ve also requested additional images from the seller to help with authenticating. It appears the seller has the item in hand as well (check name card). Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior Book Tote KaléiDiorscopic Bag
> Online reseller name: shevivia
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163868107311
> View attachment 4552146
> View attachment 4552147
> View attachment 4552148
> View attachment 4552149


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Espinosa said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Could someone please help me with authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior bag
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Direct URL link:—
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552278
> View attachment 4552279
> View attachment 4552280
> View attachment 4552281
> View attachment 4552282
> View attachment 4552283
> View attachment 4552284
> View attachment 4552285
> View attachment 4552287
> View attachment 4552288


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mebisam said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this lady dior
> Item name: Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior MY ABCDIOR Lambskin Bag
> Item number: 264479287447
> Seller ID: scrosemarie
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/264479287447
> Thank you very much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Lilksunshine

Dear authenticators

Can someone help me over here authenticating this saddle bag, thanks in advance for your time!

Item name: Dior Saddle bag
Item number: 19 - MA - 0158
Seller ID: SHEUK32
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153632539091


----------



## Mebisam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

Lilksunshine said:


> Dear authenticators
> 
> Can someone help me over here authenticating this saddle bag, thanks in advance for your time!
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle bag
> Item number: 19 - MA - 0158
> Seller ID: SHEUK32
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153632539091


I believe this is fake


----------



## Lilksunshine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for your time! And sorry to post somewhere else


----------



## KKT_18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi AJ,

I just bought the bag and I took pictures in actual. Would you mind taking a look at it again? Also I would like to ask if this specific model has a coated canvas material? I also have one of these bags without the white colored piping and it was in canvas only and not coated. If you could take a look at the actual photos I took of the bag please.

Thank you very much!


----------



## ももM0M0

Hi AJ, could you pls authenticate this j'adior bag for me? 
Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Raego05

Hey again!
Would you mind helping me authenticate this one too?
Item name: i believe “lady dior bag” ?
Item number:163884027641
Seller ID: wirrok
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/163884027641


----------



## Linzyyy

Hi can anyone authenticate these Dior club sunglasses please.
Item Name (if you know it): Dior club 2 sunglasses 'Jadior'
Link (if available):N/A
Seller: Bought from a sunglasses shop based in Italy a while ago.
Who took the pictures: me


----------



## incredibellle

*Item name*: Dior Cruise 2019 Toile de Jouy Mini Lady Dior
*Item number*: 333323879668
*Seller ID*: pisces_luv
*Direct URL link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Cruise-2019-Toile-de-Jouy-Mini-Lady-Dior-Limited-Edition-Sold-Out-/333323879668?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=O0mlRTIDkQjU3iH0Kj24Ovj5a1U%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 (the seller ended listing because she was on the fence about keeping vs selling, but I am in communication with her about possibly buying it still)

*Notes*: I thought it was strange that the authenticity card in the listing photos was blank/not filled out? Is this normal?
I asked seller for additional photos of the back and got these.. no original receipt can be provided


----------



## averagejoe

KKT_18 said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> I just bought the bag and I took pictures in actual. Would you mind taking a look at it again? Also I would like to ask if this specific model has a coated canvas material? I also have one of these bags without the white colored piping and it was in canvas only and not coated. If you could take a look at the actual photos I took of the bag please.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 4553296
> View attachment 4553297
> View attachment 4553298
> View attachment 4553299
> View attachment 4553300
> View attachment 4553301


I believe this is authentic. All the details look as they should.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkellephant said:


> *Item name*: Dior Cruise 2019 Toile de Jouy Mini Lady Dior
> *Item number*: 333323879668
> *Seller ID*: pisces_luv
> *Direct URL link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Cruise-2019-Toile-de-Jouy-Mini-Lady-Dior-Limited-Edition-Sold-Out-/333323879668?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=O0mlRTIDkQjU3iH0Kj24Ovj5a1U%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 (the seller ended listing because she was on the fence about keeping vs selling, but I am in communication with her about possibly buying it still)
> 
> *Notes*: I thought it was strange that the authenticity card in the listing photos was blank/not filled out? Is this normal?
> I asked seller for additional photos of the back and got these.. no original receipt can be provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553718
> View attachment 4553719
> View attachment 4553720
> View attachment 4553721
> View attachment 4553722


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Linzyyy said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate these Dior club sunglasses please.
> Item Name (if you know it): Dior club 2 sunglasses 'Jadior'
> Link (if available):N/A
> Seller: Bought from a sunglasses shop based in Italy a while ago.
> Who took the pictures: me


Not 100% sure but they look fine to me so far.


----------



## averagejoe

Raego05 said:


> Hey again!
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this one too?
> Item name: i believe “lady dior bag” ?
> Item number:163884027641
> Seller ID: wirrok
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/163884027641


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ももM0M0 said:


> Hi AJ, could you pls authenticate this j'adior bag for me?
> Many thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4553384
> View attachment 4553385
> View attachment 4553386
> View attachment 4553387
> View attachment 4553388
> View attachment 4553389
> View attachment 4553390


Photo of date code is required


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Espinosa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## hantr911

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. Was very difficult to tell.


Thank you so much. I am receiving the bag tomorrow. I will take the pictures myself and could you help me authenticate it again?


----------



## KKT_18

Yay! Thanks again AJ for your time and effort! I highly appreciate it!


----------



## amy6861

Dear authenticators
Would you please share your opinion about the following bag?
Real Authentication confirmed that this is a counterfeit but the seller is insisting on its authenticity and saying Real Authentication is not trustworthy.
I really appreciate your help and attention in advance.

Item Name : Dior Saddle Belt Bag
Item Number : 323915869707
Seller ID : thevtgfinds
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## fabfashionisto

Hi I hope you can give me some advice on this bag it would be greatly appreciated

Item name: Gaucho Double saddle bag #05-MA-1025
Item number: 352807641509
Seller ID: hodon29
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:85fa6fc416d0aa66a71b92b8ffffd865|iid:1


----------



## ももM0M0

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required


Thanks so much for your reply, I've attached two more photos of the code and card. Could you pls have a look again?


----------



## averagejoe

hantr911 said:


> Thank you so much. I am receiving the bag tomorrow. I will take the pictures myself and could you help me authenticate it again?


I can, but I'm sure of my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

ももM0M0 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply, I've attached two more photos of the code and card. Could you pls have a look again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554364
> View attachment 4554366
> View attachment 4554367
> View attachment 4554368
> View attachment 4554370
> View attachment 4554371
> View attachment 4554372
> View attachment 4554373


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fabfashionisto said:


> Hi I hope you can give me some advice on this bag it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Item name: Gaucho Double saddle bag #05-MA-1025
> Item number: 352807641509
> Seller ID: hodon29
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Red-Leather-Double-Gaucho-Shoulder-Bag-05-MA-1025/352807641509?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=0920da4184724679b51921b01676114f&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=153635173173&itm=352807641509&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9a37cb0d-e413-11e9-bc19-74dbd180473c|parentrq:85fa6fc416d0aa66a71b92b8ffffd865|iid:1


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

amy6861 said:


> Dear authenticators
> Would you please share your opinion about the following bag?
> Real Authentication confirmed that this is a counterfeit but the seller is insisting on its authenticity and saying Real Authentication is not trustworthy.
> I really appreciate your help and attention in advance.
> 
> Item Name : Dior Saddle Belt Bag
> Item Number : 323915869707
> Seller ID : thevtgfinds
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-Christian-Dior-By-John-Galliano-Black-Saddle-Waist-Belt-Bag/323915869707?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> View attachment 4554059
> View attachment 4554060
> View attachment 4554061
> View attachment 4554062
> View attachment 4554063
> View attachment 4554064
> View attachment 4554065
> View attachment 4554066
> View attachment 4554067
> View attachment 4554068


I believe this is fake.


----------



## amy6861

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Dear averagejoe
Thank you so much for your time and comment. I’ll return this bag to the seller.
Thank you again!


----------



## averagejoe

Phil Oh's photos for Paris fashion week street style on Vogue.com feature this photo, which sees two people sport fake Saddle bags and a fake Dior strap:


----------



## ももM0M0

averagejoe said:


> I can, but I'm sure of my opinion.


Hi AJ, thank you so much for your opinion. Mind if I ask what in particular stood out? Or is it because of the quality of the pictures


----------



## ANjuu62

What do you ladies think of this vintage ostrich saddle? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## stylequake

ANjuu62 said:


> What do you ladies think of this vintage ostrich saddle? Thanks so much in advance!



Is there a Made in Italy under the interior leather tab instead of a date code ending in 4-digits? If so, this may not be authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## charultra

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks mod! I appreciate you taking the time to authenticate it for me. The seller sent me this photo of a purchase receipt when I told her it’s fake. Is this a common receipt that factories produce for fakes? It’s the first I’ve seen of this kind. I assume Dior produces the same type of receipt across the board for all countries?


----------



## KKT_18

averagejoe said:


> Phil Oh's photos for Paris fashion week street style on Vogue.com feature this photo, which sees two people sport fake Saddle bags and a fake Dior strap:


----------



## Benkenzie

Hi is it possible to get a authentication on this Dior lady supple. I purchased from ebay.


----------



## Benkenzie

Benkenzie said:


> Hi is it possible to get a authentication on this Dior lady supple. I purchased from ebay.


----------



## hantr911

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. Was very difficult to tell.


Hi I just received the bag today. I took more closed up pictures. Could you please take a look at it again before I request a return. Thank you


----------



## Redbutterfly83

Hi- please can anyone help me? I bought this Vintage Dior Cannage Bag in Microfibre. The seller said this doesn't have serial number because it was manufactured before 97? 

Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic or replica please? Thank you in advance


----------



## Redbutterfly83

Hi - Averagejoe 
I hope you can help me identify if this vintage bag is authentic or not? I bought it from ebay thinking I can clean it. Seller said there is no serial number because it was made before 1997. I am hoping this is authentic because she was a lovely seller and she has 100% good reviews


----------



## averagejoe

charultra said:


> Thanks mod! I appreciate you taking the time to authenticate it for me. The seller sent me this photo of a purchase receipt when I told her it’s fake. Is this a common receipt that factories produce for fakes? It’s the first I’ve seen of this kind. I assume Dior produces the same type of receipt across the board for all countries?


Anyone can make a receipt at home. It doesn't even need the thermal paper.


----------



## averagejoe

Redbutterfly83 said:


> View attachment 4556544
> View attachment 4556535
> View attachment 4556536
> View attachment 4556537
> View attachment 4556538
> View attachment 4556539
> View attachment 4556540
> View attachment 4556541
> View attachment 4556544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - Averagejoe
> I hope you can help me identify if this vintage bag is authentic or not? I bought it from ebay thinking I can clean it. Seller said there is no serial number because it was made before 1997. I am hoping this is authentic because she was a lovely seller and she has 100% good reviews


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hantr911 said:


> Hi I just received the bag today. I took more closed up pictures. Could you please take a look at it again before I request a return. Thank you


I still believe this is fake.


----------



## atikaazam

Good day!!

Thinking of buying this since this seller selling it cheap! She told us through the caption that the price is cheap because of the stains at the front of the wallet. she said cuz of the patent sweat. so i would like to seek for you expertise to authenticate this wallet. thanks in advance. 

Product name : Dior Quilted Cannage Patent Trifold wallet 
Seller : Militaryfish
Link : 
https://carousell.com/militaryfish

THANKS ALOT ❤️


----------



## tialicious

Hi good day 
Hi average joe maybe u can help me authenticate this lady dior pink medium just wanna make sure its authentic i bought this from a japanese seller thanks in advance average joe! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## pipbongxu

Hi AverageJoe
Could you please help to authenticate this Dior saddle for me. Much appreciated!
Item name: Dior Saddle
Online reseller name: N/A as it was given as a gift
Direct URL link: N/A


----------



## pipbongxu

pipbongxu said:


> Hi AverageJoe
> Could you please help to authenticate this Dior saddle for me. Much appreciated!
> Item name: Dior Saddle
> Online reseller name: N/A as it was given as a gift
> Direct URL link: N/A


Some more pictures for your review please. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

For some reason I missed your post. I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Some more pictures for your review please. Thank you!


Without a seller link or any other details like the authenticity card, care booklet, and dust bag logo, I cannot authenticate this bag. There are way too many super fakes of the Saddle out there so I need as many details as possible.


----------



## averagejoe

tialicious said:


> Hi good day
> Hi average joe maybe u can help me authenticate this lady dior pink medium just wanna make sure its authentic i bought this from a japanese seller thanks in advance average joe! ❤️❤️❤️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

atikaazam said:


> Good day!!
> 
> Thinking of buying this since this seller selling it cheap! She told us through the caption that the price is cheap because of the stains at the front of the wallet. she said cuz of the patent sweat. so i would like to seek for you expertise to authenticate this wallet. thanks in advance.
> 
> Product name : Dior Quilted Cannage Patent Trifold wallet
> Seller : Militaryfish
> Link :
> https://carousell.com/militaryfish
> 
> THANKS ALOT ❤️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## pipbongxu

averagejoe said:


> Without a seller link or any other details like the authenticity card, care booklet, and dust bag logo, I cannot authenticate this bag. There are way too many super fakes of the Saddle out there so I need as many details as possible.


It was from a friend of mine and only comes with dustbag. I include some other pictures if any chance you can help with it. Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Enotita

Could you please help me authenticate this? Thanks a lot!! 
Item name: Dior saddle mini 
Item number: n/a
Seller: grandrisings
Link: https://posh.mk/AH9huoD5x0


----------



## Mennabm

I had this bag as a gift for more than 20 years never been used
Code on the button is uk pat1519246 and uk0973682


----------



## tialicious

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yeheyy thanks for ur help average joe!


----------



## MrsPreston

Hello everybody! Please help me authenticate this one. I am so confused with all the different types of this bag. Fingers crossed it is, otherwise I am going to cry

Item name: Lad Dior Large
Item number: 01-MA-0160 (Hard to see in reality and in pictures)
I found it on a reputable German preloved website.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## pipbongxu

Dear AverageJoe

Appreciate your help to authenticate this strap as well which I bought to match the saddle. Thank you so much!

Item name: Authentic Dior Multi-Colored Fringed Canvas Oblique Shoulder Strap
Item number: 293114694714
Seller ID: lil_wuanny
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114694714


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> It was from a friend of mine and only comes with dustbag. I include some other pictures if any chance you can help with it. Thanks so much for your time!


Sorry still not 100% sure. A very tiny detail looks a bit off but I don't know if it is just the grain of the leather causing it to look this way.


----------



## averagejoe

Enotita said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this? Thanks a lot!!
> Item name: Dior saddle mini
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: grandrisings
> Link: https://posh.mk/AH9huoD5x0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MrsPreston said:


> Hello everybody! Please help me authenticate this one. I am so confused with all the different types of this bag. Fingers crossed it is, otherwise I am going to cry
> 
> Item name: Lad Dior Large
> Item number: 01-MA-0160 (Hard to see in reality and in pictures)
> I found it on a reputable German preloved website.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


There is something inconsistent about this bag. I'm not sure in this case. Even the serial number part looks like it has been removed deliberately.


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Dear AverageJoe
> 
> Appreciate your help to authenticate this strap as well which I bought to match the saddle. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior Multi-Colored Fringed Canvas Oblique Shoulder Strap
> Item number: 293114694714
> Seller ID: lil_wuanny
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114694714


Not sure about this one. The seller has an authentic vintage Saddle bag on sale, but I believe the J'ADIOR earrings are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Mennabm said:


> I had this bag as a gift for more than 20 years never been used
> Code on the button is uk pat1519246 and uk0973682


Looks okay to me


----------



## MrsPreston

averagejoe said:


> There is something inconsistent about this bag. I'm not sure in this case. Even the serial number part looks like it has been removed deliberately.



Thank you so much Averagejoe! Think I will return the bag then. True, the Serial number looks like it has been rubbed off, this makes me suspicious too. 
I have one more question, is the ring where the DIOR charms are attached loose on all Lady Diors or should it be stiff, like it is attached to the handle-Ring? I looked at a lot of pictures but not one looked as loose as mine. It is like a keychain on my bag... 
THANK YOU for helping us!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mennabm

Thank you so much
To be sure do you mean by it is ok that it is authentic
I have no selling intention


----------



## averagejoe

MrsPreston said:


> Thank you so much Averagejoe! Think I will return the bag then. True, the Serial number looks like it has been rubbed off, this makes me suspicious too.
> I have one more question, is the ring where the DIOR charms are attached loose on all Lady Diors or should it be stiff, like it is attached to the handle-Ring? I looked at a lot of pictures but not one looked as loose as mine. It is like a keychain on my bag...
> THANK YOU for helping us!!!


It's supposed to be attached, not loose. That was one of the details but strangely I believe the charms are authentic but belonged to a different bag.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!! 

Item: Christian Dior Supple Lambskin Lady Dior Bag Cannage Studded Leather Medium
Item #: 392466550820
Seller: bags2impress
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392466550820


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Supple Lambskin Lady Dior Bag Cannage Studded Leather Medium
> Item #: 392466550820
> Seller: bags2impress
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392466550820


Photo of date code is required.


----------



## LawyerLuxury

Please help me authenticate: 

Item: Lady Christian Medium Red Patent Leather Tote
Item #: 23198267
Seller: HerBag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/draft-dior-lady-christian-medium-red-patent-leather-tote/23198267/


----------



## sfera9

Hello,

Please help me authenticate:

Item name: Christian Dior Blue Oblique Tote Bag Large Size
Online reseller name: eustache87
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...rcelPostSatchels3kg!3015!AU!-1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Enotita

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Mennabm

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me


Thanks
But do you mean by okay that it might be authentic?


----------



## Benkenzie

Just had my email via my authentication company today to say my Dior Supple is authentic. Not sure if mine was missed here.


----------



## azhu

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this bag:
Item name: Diorama
Item number: 264488050171
Seller ID: scrosemarie 
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/264488050171

Thank you in advance


----------



## hantr911

averagejoe said:


> I still believe this is fake.


Thank you for getting back to me. I felt a little confused that authenticate4u said they think it's authentic. Could I ask what made you think it's fake? Not trying to be annoyed. Hope you understand. Thank you again.


----------



## averagejoe

sfera9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Blue Oblique Tote Bag Large Size
> Online reseller name: eustache87
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...rcelPostSatchels3kg!3015!AU!-1&frcectupt=true


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hantr911 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. I felt a little confused that authenticate4u said they think it's authentic. Could I ask what made you think it's fake? Not trying to be annoyed. Hope you understand. Thank you again.


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake. We also evaluate the seller's other merchandise to inform our opinion, and authenticate4u may not do that.


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> For some reason I missed your post. I believe this is authentic





Benkenzie said:


> Just had my email via my authentication company today to say my Dior Supple is authentic. Not sure if mine was missed here.



Sorry I replied but somehow I must have missed tagging your original response so it looks like I replied to nothing. 

I believe your bag is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mennabm said:


> Thanks
> But do you mean by okay that it might be authentic?


Most likely.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this bag:
> Item name: Diorama
> Item number: 264488050171
> Seller ID: scrosemarie
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/264488050171
> 
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

LawyerLuxury said:


> Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item: Lady Christian Medium Red Patent Leather Tote
> Item #: 23198267
> Seller: HerBag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/draft-dior-lady-christian-medium-red-patent-leather-tote/23198267/


The link doesn't work and I can't seem to check by the item number.


----------



## toofairy

Hi there, would REALLY appreciate your help to authenticate this Lady Dior as I only just saw it last night.

Item name: Authentic Medium Dior Lady Dior
Item number: 362773673652
Seller: larischa11

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/362773673652

Thank you!!


----------



## toofairy

I'm also asking for authentication card and more photos but not sure if I'll receive them in time as the item closes soon. Many thanks! Xx


----------



## averagejoe

toofairy said:


> Hi there, would REALLY appreciate your help to authenticate this Lady Dior as I only just saw it last night.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Medium Dior Lady Dior
> Item number: 362773673652
> Seller: larischa11
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/362773673652
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## toofairy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so much! 'If the deal seems too good to be true, that's because it usually is'


----------



## LawyerLuxury

averagejoe said:


> The link doesn't work and I can't seem to check by the item number.


Wow! Sorry about that. Also serial number is #: 02BMA-1111

See the pictures below:


----------



## averagejoe

LawyerLuxury said:


> Wow! Sorry about that. Also serial number is #: 02BMA-1111
> 
> See the pictures below:
> 
> View attachment 4560117
> View attachment 4560118
> View attachment 4560119
> View attachment 4560120
> View attachment 4560121
> View attachment 4560122
> View attachment 4560123
> View attachment 4560124
> View attachment 4560125
> View attachment 4560126


Is there a way to make the pictures a lot larger It's very difficult to see the details.


----------



## LawyerLuxury

averagejoe said:


> Is there a way to make the pictures a lot larger It's very difficult to see the details.



i'm sorry, is this any better:


----------



## Sarah A

Hi there,

Could you kindly authenticate this? I couldn't save the photos to upload them here but these are the details:

Item name: 
*MINI LADY DIOR BAG WITH CHAIN IN LOTUS PEARLY LAMBSKIN*

Online reseller name: Stylishtop
Direct URL link: https://www.stylishtop.com.au/colle...-chain-in-lotus-pearly-lambskin-1#description


----------



## yohanapra

Hi Average Joe,

I am planning to buy this black lady dior, but I had my doubts because the price is too good and the inside pattern is the trotter pattern instead of the cannage pattern. This is from a german preloved website (ebay-kleinanzeigen).

Item name : Lady dior black
serial number : 02-MA.-0069
Seller name : Miriam Reichelt
link to item : the seller took down the listing because she said she received so many messages about the bag..

Please help me confirm if this bag is authentic!
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

LawyerLuxury said:


> i'm sorry, is this any better:
> 
> View attachment 4560133
> View attachment 4560133
> View attachment 4560134
> View attachment 4560135
> View attachment 4560136
> View attachment 4560133
> 
> View attachment 4560134


I need to see the front of the interior tag up close, and very clearly. I can't even make out the logo in these photos. Sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

yohanapra said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> I am planning to buy this black lady dior, but I had my doubts because the price is too good and the inside pattern is the trotter pattern instead of the cannage pattern. This is from a german preloved website (ebay-kleinanzeigen).
> 
> Item name : Lady dior black
> serial number : 02-MA.-0069
> Seller name : Miriam Reichelt
> link to item : the seller took down the listing because she said she received so many messages about the bag..
> 
> Please help me confirm if this bag is authentic!
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4560333
> View attachment 4560322
> View attachment 4560323
> View attachment 4560324
> View attachment 4560325
> View attachment 4560326
> View attachment 4560327
> View attachment 4560328
> View attachment 4560329
> View attachment 4560330
> View attachment 4560331
> View attachment 4560332


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this? I couldn't save the photos to upload them here but these are the details:
> 
> Item name:
> *MINI LADY DIOR BAG WITH CHAIN IN LOTUS PEARLY LAMBSKIN*
> 
> Online reseller name: Stylishtop
> Direct URL link: https://www.stylishtop.com.au/colle...-chain-in-lotus-pearly-lambskin-1#description


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ari93

Hi

I want to buy this vintage dior saddle bag, but I am not sure if it is real. I hope you can help me!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Benkenzie

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I replied but somehow I must have missed tagging your original response so it looks like I replied to nothing.
> 
> I believe your bag is authentic


Thank you so much AverageJoe! Brilliant job you do for us all here it's so much appreciated. Xx


----------



## averagejoe

Ari93 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to buy this vintage dior saddle bag, but I am not sure if it is real. I hope you can help me!


I believe this is fake


----------



## giligy

I know you may not be able to do jewelry, but wanted to give it a try:
Item name: Dio(r) Revolution Bracelets
Online reseller name: Poshmark - kellylatozefsky
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-b...09&post_roll=&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=em_sh


----------



## averagejoe

giligy said:


> I know you may not be able to do jewelry, but wanted to give it a try:
> Item name: Dio(r) Revolution Bracelets
> Online reseller name: Poshmark - kellylatozefsky
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-bracelets-5d9cd4b76a7fba63144e5ac8?_branch_match_id=710240662241277510&br_t=true&utm_campaign=referral_code=GILIGY&utm_content=feature=sh_li_ss_ios&rfuid=5ab6ebdcba05006b94b371b4&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.009&post_roll=&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=em_sh


I believe these are fake


----------



## giligy

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake


Thank you!


----------



## azhu

Hi again! Are you able to please authenticate this item?

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Item number: 183986742442
Seller ID: capri1020
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:b0601db416d0aa66959b80befff07412|iid:1

The seller has also messaged me the "Made in Italy" label.


----------



## averagejoe

azhu said:


> Hi again! Are you able to please authenticate this item?
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Item number: 183986742442
> Seller ID: capri1020
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Mini-Lady-Dior-Bag-In-Amaranth-Cannage-Lambskin/183986742442?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c1023e5e642e451c8f35330c54da48f7&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=133105817419&itm=183986742442&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:be119de0-ea8b-11e9-8197-74dbd180c386|parentrq:b0601db416d0aa66959b80befff07412|iid:1
> 
> The seller has also messaged me the "Made in Italy" label.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mennabm

I want to buy this pen from a friend 
She told me she had got it 30 years ago
Code inside 021293B


----------



## derpina

Hello there, Im planning to get my first dior preloved. Would really appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this:

Item: Lady dior black with silver hardware
Serial Number: 02-MA-1028
Seller Name: groovyhandbags1 (instagram)
Pic as attached:


----------



## Luckylegend

So I purchased this bag from a Hong Kong seller with a lot of review few months ago. I got it it looked great and was of very good quality. Only today I was curious and checked the bottom of the tag and it had nothing!!! I feel like I got scammed


----------



## averagejoe

Mennabm said:


> I want to buy this pen from a friend
> She told me she had got it 30 years ago
> Code inside 021293B


Sorry I can only potentially Dior pens from the Galliano days till now.


----------



## averagejoe

Luckylegend said:


> View attachment 4562863
> View attachment 4562855
> View attachment 4562856
> View attachment 4562857
> View attachment 4562858
> View attachment 4562859
> View attachment 4562860
> View attachment 4562861
> View attachment 4562862
> View attachment 4562863
> View attachment 4562864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I purchased this bag from a Hong Kong seller with a lot of review few months ago. I got it it looked great and was of very good quality. Only today I was curious and checked the bottom of the tag and it had nothing!!! I feel like I got scammed


I believe this is authentic. The date code is on the belt so it's not printed inside the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

derpina said:


> Hello there, Im planning to get my first dior preloved. Would really appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Lady dior black with silver hardware
> Serial Number: 02-MA-1028
> Seller Name: groovyhandbags1 (instagram)
> Pic as attached:
> 
> View attachment 4562469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562470
> 
> View attachment 4562471
> 
> View attachment 4562472
> 
> View attachment 4562473
> 
> View attachment 4562474
> 
> View attachment 4562475
> 
> View attachment 4562476
> 
> View attachment 4562477
> 
> View attachment 4562469
> 
> View attachment 4562478
> 
> View attachment 4562479
> 
> View attachment 4562480


I believe this is authentic


----------



## derpina

Thanks 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you averagejoe.


----------



## MarciaW

Can you please tell me if this is a real Dior bag?  If it is does it have a name,?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this item for me - TIA  

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Item number: 183986742442
Seller ID: capri2010
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...742442?hash=item2ad676e4aa:g:uXUAAOSwgZpdnA4H


----------



## averagejoe

cazzl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this item for me - TIA
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Item number: 183986742442
> Seller ID: capri2010
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...742442?hash=item2ad676e4aa:g:uXUAAOSwgZpdnA4H


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

MarciaW said:


> Can you please tell me if this is a real Dior bag?  If it is does it have a name,?


I believe this is fake, and no such design existed at Dior.


----------



## MarciaW

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake, and no such design existed at Dior.


Thanks I was pretty sure it was by wanted to be certain.


----------



## lemoniie

Please authenticate this. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

lemoniie said:


> Please authenticate this. Thank you.


A lot more close-up photos are required for authentication. Please see the post at the top of this thread page.


----------



## DeaVarga

Hello, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Hi @averagejoe !

I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you 

Item name: 
*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Large Dioraddict Flap Bag Black*

Item number: 421370

Seller:  Fashionphile

 Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-dioraddict-flap-bag-black-421370


----------



## averagejoe

DeaVarga said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jbags07 said:


> Hi @averagejoe !
> 
> I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Large Dioraddict Flap Bag Black*
> 
> Item number: 421370
> 
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> 
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-dioraddict-flap-bag-black-421370


I believe this is authentic


----------



## AkeriaDior

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


hello love, what are the signs of this being a fake?


----------



## jbags07

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, i appreciate your time and input


----------



## averagejoe

AkeriaDior said:


> hello love, what are the signs of this being a fake?


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons on this public forum.


----------



## Shezza16

Hi, Can you please authenticate this for me? Thank you 

Item name:Authentic Dior My ABCDior Lambskin Bag
Online reseller name:joeebbbb 
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Dior-My-ABCDior-Lambskin-Bag/183994433564


----------



## Heauxy

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html





Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Heauxy said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Shezza16 said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate this for me? Thank you
> 
> Item name:Authentic Dior My ABCDior Lambskin Bag
> Online reseller name:joeebbbb
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Dior-My-ABCDior-Lambskin-Bag/183994433564


I believe this is fake


----------



## Heauxy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you!


----------



## audoct

Hi could you authenticate the following ebay listing 

Thank you

Name: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR “MINI LADY DIOR” Leather Bag In Dark Navy
item no: 323949974066
Seller: 1searcha
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323949974066


----------



## Silverella

Hi Joe, I bought this bag as a potential restoration project but I’m not super familiar with Dior, plus the price was a bit too good - could you take a look at this one please? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Silverella said:


> Hi Joe, I bought this bag as a potential restoration project but I’m not super familiar with Dior, plus the price was a bit too good - could you take a look at this one please? Thanks


I believe this is authentic. Good luck on your restoration project!


----------



## Silverella

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Good luck on your restoration project!


Thank you so much! As expected after I had a look through Japanese eBay listings for suede LDs yesterday. Ignore if the wrong place to ask, but any idea on age? Made in Italy but pre serial numbers...


----------



## tsuzy

Hi, could I please trouble you to help me authenticate this bag I just bought? 

I believe this is the Diorama metallic micro cannage medium in champagne gold? It looks more silver in the photos than it appears in real life, but I’m wondering about the authenticity as the gold colour of the chains seems different from pictures I’ve seen online. This was apparently purchased in 2015, and there’s a certification card but I can’t find a serial number tag on the bag. 

Would appreciate any help, thank you!


----------



## Tonitonipoponi

Hi Joe!
I bought this bag from a reputable local luxe handbag seller with a restoration shop. They claim of the bag's authenticity and it came with a dustbag and the cards. I would like to seek your expertise in determining if this is an authentic Lady Dior. Pls let me know if I need to upload more or better pictures. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tkhd26

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Dior tote. I don’t have much experience with luxury bags. Kindly let me know you thoughts. 
Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## Ana.V

Hello, can you please help with this bag?:


----------



## Ana.V

Ana.V said:


> Hello, can you please help with this bag?:


I already asked the seller for better photos. Hope will get them tomorrow.
Here is the link:
https://m.bazar.bg/obiava-21068051/damska-chanta-dior-dior-cherna-kozha


----------



## Espinosa

Good evening all,

Could someone please help me with authenticating this bag. Thank you!

Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior bag (mini)
Item number: -
Seller ID: -
Direct URL link:—


----------



## averagejoe

Silverella said:


> Thank you so much! As expected after I had a look through Japanese eBay listings for suede LDs yesterday. Ignore if the wrong place to ask, but any idea on age? Made in Italy but pre serial numbers...


Maybe from before 1997?


----------



## averagejoe

tsuzy said:


> Hi, could I please trouble you to help me authenticate this bag I just bought?
> 
> I believe this is the Diorama metallic micro cannage medium in champagne gold? It looks more silver in the photos than it appears in real life, but I’m wondering about the authenticity as the gold colour of the chains seems different from pictures I’ve seen online. This was apparently purchased in 2015, and there’s a certification card but I can’t find a serial number tag on the bag.
> 
> Would appreciate any help, thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Espinosa said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Could someone please help me with authenticating this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior bag (mini)
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Direct URL link:—
> View attachment 4569995
> View attachment 4569996
> View attachment 4569997
> View attachment 4569998
> View attachment 4569999
> View attachment 4570000
> View attachment 4570001
> View attachment 4570002
> View attachment 4570003


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ana.V said:


> Hello, can you please help with this bag?:


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Tkhd26 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Dior tote. I don’t have much experience with luxury bags. Kindly let me know you thoughts.
> Thanks alot in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Tonitonipoponi said:


> View attachment 4569670
> View attachment 4569679
> View attachment 4569680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe!
> I bought this bag from a reputable local luxe handbag seller with a restoration shop. They claim of the bag's authenticity and it came with a dustbag and the cards. I would like to seek your expertise in determining if this is an authentic Lady Dior. Pls let me know if I need to upload more or better pictures. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569681
> View attachment 4569683
> View attachment 4569683
> View attachment 4569684
> View attachment 4569685
> View attachment 4569686
> View attachment 4569687
> View attachment 4569688
> View attachment 4569689
> View attachment 4569692


I believe this is fake


----------



## Ana.V

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much


----------



## Whmcheryl

Hi there, appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag please. Many thanks!

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Turquoise Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...skin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-109302.html


----------



## Tonitonipoponi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you, Joe!


----------



## LindyLindy

Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag please?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/163863979302?ul_noapp=true
2004 Silver Sequin Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior Bag Purse Used Once Handbag EUC

eBay item number:
163863979302
Seller : canadianbrit63


----------



## LindyLindy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Oooh that was MY bag Joe      (Silver Mini Lady).  You have a great eye.  Yes it was 100% Authentic, I purchased it in the Collins Street store while on a holiday in Melbourne.  Thankyou for authenticating it for the buyer.

I had previously bought two preloved versions myself on eBay, both guaranteed authentic (but obvious counterfeits) that were returned to the sellers for refund.  Both had a chemical smell the moment I opened the box.  But you authenticating just from a photograph is amazing to me!  You are a Legend.  Its such a minefield out there I don't think I would ever trust buying a Lady anywhere but in store.  (But I do like that sequin model above)


----------



## Deereebs

Hi All, 

Can you please ( with a cherry on top) authenticate this bag for me. If it’s real I think I’ll have found the Lady Dior of my dreams and I can finally stop scouring the internet at all times. 

Thank you in advance so much !


----------



## Lovingbags037

Hello @averagejoe ! I’d like to authenticate this bag. Im not sure, because the measurements online are 25x20 cms but theyre a bit off and the hardware is shinier than the real one. I went to the store but they wouldnt authenticate it. Also the bag looked slightly smaller than the one they had. I put them side by side. Also, the interior looked more egg white/yellowish and this one is more of bright white. The leather is also softer.


----------



## ANjuu62

was hoping to get an authenticity check on this bag. thanks so much for everyone's time and assistance!


----------



## stylishlife

Item name:Christian Dior Wool Poppy Red Asymmetrical Lapel Bar Jacket Belted Blazer FR32
Online reseller name:gtsjyq
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rentrq:f96236bb16d0a9e476505e81fffb3548|iid:1




additional photo


----------



## Bagaholic_newbie

Hey there. I was wondering whether you can say something about this eBay listing for a vintage Dior Saddle Bag. Like it a lot, but the interior looks unfamiliar to me (however, am not an expert, just a Googler  ).

Thank you!!
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Saddle-Bag-...842713?hash=item46a00bdcd9:g:nQwAAOSwE4hdsGct


----------



## pipbongxu

Dear AverageJoe

Appreciate your help to authenticate this earring please. Thank you so much!

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR 2019 J'aDior GOLD LOGO DANGLE SINGLE EAR CUFF JACKET EARRING
Item number: 303334782222
Seller ID: hautedazzle
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303334782222


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pipbongxu

pipbongxu said:


> Dear AverageJoe
> 
> Appreciate your help to authenticate this earring please. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR 2019 J'aDior GOLD LOGO DANGLE SINGLE EAR CUFF JACKET EARRING
> Item number: 303334782222
> Seller ID: hautedazzle
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303334782222


Pictures added for your review please. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

pipbongxu said:


> Pictures added for your review please. Thank you!


Sorry without any other details like the box, dust-bag, and care booklet, I cannot authenticate this piece.


----------



## averagejoe

Whmcheryl said:


> Hi there, appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag please. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Turquoise Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...skin-leather-medium-lady-dior-bag-109302.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ANjuu62 said:


> was hoping to get an authenticity check on this bag. thanks so much for everyone's time and assistance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Bagaholic_newbie said:


> Hey there. I was wondering whether you can say something about this eBay listing for a vintage Dior Saddle Bag. Like it a lot, but the interior looks unfamiliar to me (however, am not an expert, just a Googler  ).
> 
> Thank you!!
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Saddle-Bag-...842713?hash=item46a00bdcd9:g:nQwAAOSwE4hdsGct


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lovingbags037 said:


> View attachment 4570847
> View attachment 4570848
> View attachment 4570849
> View attachment 4570850
> View attachment 4570851
> View attachment 4570852
> View attachment 4570853
> View attachment 4570854
> View attachment 4570855
> View attachment 4570856
> View attachment 4570857
> View attachment 4570858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello @averagejoe ! I’d like to authenticate this bag. Im not sure, because the measurements online are 25x20 cms but theyre a bit off and the hardware is shinier than the real one. I went to the store but they wouldnt authenticate it. Also the bag looked slightly smaller than the one they had. I put them side by side. Also, the interior looked more egg white/yellowish and this one is more of bright white. The leather is also softer.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Deereebs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please ( with a cherry on top) authenticate this bag for me. If it’s real I think I’ll have found the Lady Dior of my dreams and I can finally stop scouring the internet at all times.
> 
> Thank you in advance so much !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

stylishlife said:


> Item name:Christian Dior Wool Poppy Red Asymmetrical Lapel Bar Jacket Belted Blazer FR32
> Online reseller name:gtsjyq
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Wool-Poppy-Red-Asymmetrical-Lapel-Bar-Jacket-Belted-Blazer-FR32/254395301282?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=651675e4cc034fc5853a3cf19f823e80&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=254395308450&itm=254395301282&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a00562d6-f5af-11e9-8b66-74dbd180d815|parentrq:f96236bb16d0a9e476505e81fffb3548|iid:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> additional photo
> View attachment 4571962


I believe this is most likely fake


----------



## averagejoe

LindyLindy said:


> Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag please?
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/163863979302?ul_noapp=true
> 2004 Silver Sequin Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior Bag Purse Used Once Handbag EUC
> 
> eBay item number:
> 163863979302
> Seller : canadianbrit63


I believe this is authentic. It's really pretty!


----------



## Peekashu

Item name: Christian Dior vintage rose scarf 
Online reseller name: SWOP 
Direct URL link: https://swop.net.au/

I purchased a Dior scarf from a well-known thrift store (SWOP) in Melbourne recently. 
I was told it was brought in by an old lady who claims it was purchased in Paris in the 70s. 

Would appreciate it so much if someone can tell me if it's authentic. 
Thank you!


----------



## Bagaholic_newbie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much for your estimation, @averagejoe!


----------



## chachelchanel

Hi there, 
I was hoping to get some help with getting authentication for this Dior bag.

Item name: Diorama leather crossbody bag
Online reseller name: zurab (individual seller) from Vestiaire Collective 
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-8046190.shtml 

I've asked for more detailed photos, but the seller has said the photos already posted should be plenty for me to assess the bag for any damages.
I was eyeing this bag at Dior for ages earlier this year but missed out  I feel like that level of embroidery and stitching would be pretty hard to counterfeit though? Just being super cautious because I've seen very mixed reviews about Vestiaire Collective on here as well as on YouTube. Don't want to be caught out paying so much for a counterfeit bag. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Peekashu said:


> Item name: Christian Dior vintage rose scarf
> Online reseller name: SWOP
> Direct URL link: https://swop.net.au/
> 
> I purchased a Dior scarf from a well-known thrift store (SWOP) in Melbourne recently.
> I was told it was brought in by an old lady who claims it was purchased in Paris in the 70s.
> 
> Would appreciate it so much if someone can tell me if it's authentic.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574259
> View attachment 4574260
> View attachment 4574258


I believe this is most likely authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chachelchanel said:


> Hi there,
> I was hoping to get some help with getting authentication for this Dior bag.
> 
> Item name: Diorama leather crossbody bag
> Online reseller name: zurab (individual seller) from Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-8046190.shtml
> 
> I've asked for more detailed photos, but the seller has said the photos already posted should be plenty for me to assess the bag for any damages.
> I was eyeing this bag at Dior for ages earlier this year but missed out  I feel like that level of embroidery and stitching would be pretty hard to counterfeit though? Just being super cautious because I've seen very mixed reviews about Vestiaire Collective on here as well as on YouTube. Don't want to be caught out paying so much for a counterfeit bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Deereebs

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## baglady91

Hello please help me authenticate this..
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Hand Bag Cannage Patent Very good r1729
Item number:r1729
Seller ID:rogue405 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-C...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## srosenberg

Hi all, I just bought this item on ebay and hoping that it is authentic. What does everyone think? 

Item name: Genuine Green vintage christian dior trotter saddle bag.
Item number: 254398791022
Seller ID:  familyguy73
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...TL6yDm8L6o%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## areeba

Hi I would appreciate it if this could be authenticated for me:

Item name: Christian dior Mini Lady Dior Lambskin bag Metallic Pink M05050ADU

item number: 223715146673

Seller ID: unicorn_coco

direct URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223715146673




many thanks in advance


----------



## ABoarder

Hi everyone! 
Just a quick question about the new Dior Montaigne bag's hardware. Is there the shiny gold plated and the slightly more matte version of the gold available? I just want to check authentication. 
Thanks a lot! 
A x


----------



## averagejoe

ABoarder said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just a quick question about the new Dior Montaigne bag's hardware. Is there the shiny gold plated and the slightly more matte version of the gold available? I just want to check authentication.
> Thanks a lot!
> A x


Please post several pictures of the bag as outlined by the post at the top of this page.


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> Hi I would appreciate it if this could be authenticated for me:
> 
> Item name: Christian dior Mini Lady Dior Lambskin bag Metallic Pink M05050ADU
> 
> item number: 223715146673
> 
> Seller ID: unicorn_coco
> 
> direct URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223715146673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

srosenberg said:


> Hi all, I just bought this item on ebay and hoping that it is authentic. What does everyone think?
> 
> Item name: Genuine Green vintage christian dior trotter saddle bag.
> Item number: 254398791022
> Seller ID:  familyguy73
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Green-vintage-christian-dior-trotter-saddle-bag-/254398791022?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Lyn5m8J0begAhz0kjTL6yDm8L6o%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

baglady91 said:


> Hello please help me authenticate this..
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Hand Bag Cannage Patent Very good r1729
> Item number:r1729
> Seller ID:rogue405
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-2WAY-Hand-Bag-Cannage-Patent-Very-good-r1729/202787691670?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=546b6e99cd4c4a34b335e827147cc232&pid=100010&rk=4&rkt=12&sd=163895647844&itm=202787691670&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ABoarder

averagejoe said:


> Please post several pictures of the bag as outlined by the post at the top of this page.



Will do! Thanks


----------



## ABoarder

averagejoe said:


> Please post several pictures of the bag as outlined by the post at the top of this page.



Hi there, 
Just included some pictures for you to have a quick look. Much appreciated! 
A


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Many thanks Joe!


----------



## areeba

I have seen a couple more that I wanted authenticated if that’s okay. Thank you again for your time and expertise.

item 1: (second item in separate post)
Item name: Lady Dior Medium Blush Pink
Online seller name: Bagista UK
Direct URL:
https://bagista.co.uk/products/dior-lady-dior-medium-blush-pink-pre-loved


----------



## areeba

Here is the second item I am interested in. 

Item 2: 

Item name: Lady Dior bag in lambskin in colour Fard
Item Number: 143365731339
Seller ID: fashionista_lolita85
Direct ebay URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143365731339


----------



## graciefan1702

Dear all, could you help me have a look if this bag is authentic or not?
item name: sac dior(Dior Bag tissue)
Item number:254369901489
URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/254369901489
Sellet id: jm83440jacques

I bought the bag on ebay already before I learn about the forum! I checked all the details, most of them look fine, but the zipper only have one ring and there is no serial number...so I am concerned. Here are some additional photos:
Thank you!


----------



## mylesdelrey

Is this Vintage Pink Dior Saddle bag authentic? I’m curious because, I’m wanting to purchase it but I don’t want to spend the money on the bag if I’m not sure it’s authentic. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ewaawe

Hello!

Could you, please, help me authenticate this?

Christian Dior Monogram Bag - Oblique Canvas Baguette Bag?
URL: https://allegro.pl/oferta/dior-torebka-siwiec-kopertowka-christian-logo-8622327674









Thanks a lot for your amazing work and best wishes!


----------



## Jpkappa

Hello, is it usual if the authenticity card is blank on the back? Thanks


----------



## audreybow

Hello everyone! 

This is my first post so I'm sorry if I do something wrong, but I was hoping to authenticate this gorgeous Dior (?) scarf. This was donated to the thrift store boutique I work at and I was hoping to post to our online Ebay store, but obviously not if it is not authentic. It definitely feels like 100% silk and the rolled hems look good to me, but wasn't sure about the logo.  Any information you can give me about this scarf would be greatly appreciated, let me know if more photos are needed! Thank you


----------



## srosenberg

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

audreybow said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post so I'm sorry if I do something wrong, but I was hoping to authenticate this gorgeous Dior (?) scarf. This was donated to the thrift store boutique I work at and I was hoping to post to our online Ebay store, but obviously not if it is not authentic. It definitely feels like 100% silk and the rolled hems look good to me, but wasn't sure about the logo.  Any information you can give me about this scarf would be greatly appreciated, let me know if more photos are needed! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576216
> View attachment 4576218
> View attachment 4576219
> View attachment 4576220
> View attachment 4576221
> View attachment 4576222
> View attachment 4576223
> View attachment 4576224


I believe this is most likely authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jpkappa said:


> Hello, is it usual if the authenticity card is blank on the back? Thanks


Some sales associates do not fill them in, so yes the card can be blank.


----------



## averagejoe

ewaawe said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you, please, help me authenticate this?
> 
> Christian Dior Monogram Bag - Oblique Canvas Baguette Bag?
> URL: https://allegro.pl/oferta/dior-torebka-siwiec-kopertowka-christian-logo-8622327674
> 
> View attachment 4576012
> View attachment 4576013
> View attachment 4576014
> View attachment 4576015
> View attachment 4576016
> View attachment 4576017
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your amazing work and best wishes!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

graciefan1702 said:


> Dear all, could you help me have a look if this bag is authentic or not?
> item name: sac dior(Dior Bag tissue)
> Item number:254369901489
> URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/254369901489
> Sellet id: jm83440jacques
> 
> I bought the bag on ebay already before I learn about the forum! I checked all the details, most of them look fine, but the zipper only have one ring and there is no serial number...so I am concerned. Here are some additional photos:
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mylesdelrey said:


> Is this Vintage Pink Dior Saddle bag authentic? I’m curious because, I’m wanting to purchase it but I don’t want to spend the money on the bag if I’m not sure it’s authentic. Thank you for the help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> Here is the second item I am interested in.
> 
> Item 2:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior bag in lambskin in colour Fard
> Item Number: 143365731339
> Seller ID: fashionista_lolita85
> Direct ebay URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143365731339


Please see the post at the top for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> I have seen a couple more that I wanted authenticated if that’s okay. Thank you again for your time and expertise.
> 
> item 1: (second item in separate post)
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium Blush Pink
> Online seller name: Bagista UK
> Direct URL:
> https://bagista.co.uk/products/dior-lady-dior-medium-blush-pink-pre-loved


Please see the post at the top for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

ABoarder said:


> Hi there,
> Just included some pictures for you to have a quick look. Much appreciated!
> A


I believe this is fake


----------



## ABoarder

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> Please see the post at the top for photo requirements


hello, sorry I don’t follow. The photos I have are screenshots of what’s listed on the website. I will try re-uploading.


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> Please see the post at the top for photo requirements


Please see photos for item 1

item 1: (second item in separate post)
Item name: Lady Dior Medium Blush Pink
Online seller name: Bagista UK
Direct URL:
https://bagista.co.uk/products/dior-lady-dior-medium-blush-pink-pre-loved


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> Please see the post at the top for photo requirements



Reattaching photos here

Item name: Lady Dior bag in lambskin in colour Fard
Item Number: 143365731339
Seller ID: fashionista_lolita85
Direct ebay URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F143365731339


----------



## fabfashionisto

Hi I bought this gaucho bag off ebay listing was sparse on photos so I will provide more below can you please help to authenticate? Bag is missing one set of charms on strap due to wear and tear over the years as noted in the listing, Let me know if you need anything else, thanks!

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
Item number: 174067037155
Seller ID: f-cowden94
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Sadle-Bag-Vintage/174067037155?_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140127102845&meid=b2d2c1b2f9ae40239a3856791321a0e3&pid=100148&itm=174067037155&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2059210&_trksid=p2059210.c100148.m2813


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> Reattaching photos here
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior bag in lambskin in colour Fard
> Item Number: 143365731339
> Seller ID: fashionista_lolita85
> Direct ebay URL: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F143365731339


There are not enough photos of the proper details. Please request close-up photos of all interior tags, date codes, and the logo embossing behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

fabfashionisto said:


> Hi I bought this gaucho bag off ebay listing was sparse on photos so I will provide more below can you please help to authenticate? Bag is missing one set of charms on strap due to wear and tear over the years as noted in the listing, Let me know if you need anything else, thanks!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
> Item number: 174067037155
> Seller ID: f-cowden94
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Sadle-Bag-Vintage/174067037155?_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140127102845&meid=b2d2c1b2f9ae40239a3856791321a0e3&pid=100148&itm=174067037155&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2059210&_trksid=p2059210.c100148.m2813


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Kaytreya31

Just bought this off a yardsale. Can anyone tell if its fake or authentic?


----------



## Kellykiki

Hi AverageJoe, 

I just made this purchase and have requested several different pictures but Mercari only allows so much. I will probably be receiving the bag some time later in the week but hopefully these will have something you can pull from.

Item(s) : Dior Ultra Matte Black Saddle bag in medium & door kalediorscope bag shoulder strap

Seller: bananamama 
( on Mercari )

Direct URL www.mercari.com/us/item/m48793938999/?ref=search_results 

Thank you!


----------



## graciefan1702

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much! that is reassuring!


----------



## Jpkappa

Is this bag real or fake?
Thanks


----------



## tearsintokyo

Hi Mods, please help me authenticate this bag. thanks 
Item name: Dior Addictbag in Oblique Print
Online reseller name: sally2.0
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/navy-blu...p-bag-257853627?t-id=c_1QPOB-pM_1572357642468


----------



## kimberlyou

Hi, may someone please help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior I purchased a few years ago from boom2hanten on eBay? The listing is no longer available. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Kaytreya31 said:


> Just bought this off a yardsale. Can anyone tell if its fake or authentic?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

kimberlyou said:


> Hi, may someone please help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior I purchased a few years ago from boom2hanten on eBay? The listing is no longer available. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577415
> View attachment 4577417
> View attachment 4577420
> View attachment 4577422
> View attachment 4577423
> View attachment 4577419
> View attachment 4577416
> View attachment 4577421


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

tearsintokyo said:


> Hi Mods, please help me authenticate this bag. thanks
> Item name: Dior Addictbag in Oblique Print
> Online reseller name: sally2.0
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/navy-blu...p-bag-257853627?t-id=c_1QPOB-pM_1572357642468


Photo of date code is required for authentication


----------



## averagejoe

Jpkappa said:


> Is this bag real or fake?
> Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Kellykiki said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> I just made this purchase and have requested several different pictures but Mercari only allows so much. I will probably be receiving the bag some time later in the week but hopefully these will have something you can pull from.
> 
> Item(s) : Dior Ultra Matte Black Saddle bag in medium & door kalediorscope bag shoulder strap
> 
> Seller: bananamama
> ( on Mercari )
> 
> Direct URL www.mercari.com/us/item/m48793938999/?ref=search_results
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Kaytreya31 said:


> Just bought this off a yardsale. Can anyone tell if its fake or authentic?


I believe this is fake


----------



## tearsintokyo

Hi Averagejoe, may I know where can I locate that? I did ask the seller and she is also clueless. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

tearsintokyo said:


> Hi Averagejoe, may I know where can I locate that? I did ask the seller and she is also clueless. Thanks


It's on a leather tab sewn into the seam of the interior pocket


----------



## Kellykiki

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you I had my suspicions.. canceled it before I had anything to do with it. I hope no-one falls for the listing as I have already tried reporting it on my end.. in another case is it possible to authenticate just a dior shoulder strap? Not sure what the markers might be but I wanted to know if this one was real found on Ebay. Thanks again.

Seller : th_pha6 
Listing link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113940596322

Photos in case the listing cannot be found :


----------



## Hanvy

Hi everyone, Im new with Dior so please Can anyone help me to authenticate this dior laday bag. Thank you so much♥️♥️


----------



## Hanvy

Hi Mod, Im new with Dior so please Can you help me to authenticate this dior laday bag. 
Does anyone got the bag with the authencity card empty without stamp like me, it seem different to me.Thank you so much♥️♥️


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Dior Trotter bucket
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/dior-handbag-259270955/

Good day Average Joe,
I kindly request authentication for attached vintage Dior bag. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Kellykiki

They have also provided a receipt from harrods. Image attached. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Kellykiki said:


> Thank you I had my suspicions.. canceled it before I had anything to do with it. I hope no-one falls for the listing as I have already tried reporting it on my end.. in another case is it possible to authenticate just a dior shoulder strap? Not sure what the markers might be but I wanted to know if this one was real found on Ebay. Thanks again.
> 
> Seller : th_pha6
> Listing link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113940596322
> 
> Photos in case the listing cannot be found :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577541
> View attachment 4577542
> View attachment 4577543
> View attachment 4577544
> View attachment 4577545
> View attachment 4577541
> View attachment 4577545
> View attachment 4577544
> View attachment 4577541
> View attachment 4577542
> View attachment 4577543
> View attachment 4577544
> View attachment 4577545


----------



## candice koo

Hi Joe, 
Can you kindly authenticate the following lady dior 
Photos as per attached 

Many thanks!


----------



## ewaawe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks so much for a quick reply. much appreciated!


----------



## tsuzy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe, 

can you please check this
Item 100% Authentic Dior SS 2014 Mini Python Diorissimo Bag
Item number 184001425024
Seller vogueno1
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I can not find similar on web
Thank you in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> can you please check this
> Item 100% Authentic Dior SS 2014 Mini Python Diorissimo Bag
> Item number 184001425024
> Seller vogueno1
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-Dior-SS-2014-Mini-Python-Diorissimo-Bag/184001425024?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I can not find similar on web
> Thank you in advance


Code starts with 08 ma


----------



## ClaryHansson

Hi,
Can you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? The previous owner claims it was first bought back in 1983-1985 in Gothenburg, Sweden. 
I have some thoughts about the chain... as (hopefully) seen on photos it looks like some sort of clip on, on the lining. The material inside the chain is not leather, but fabric. I might jump to conclusions but this seems like it's not an original detail.
Thankful for authentication of the bag and excuse me for any grammar mistakes.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

Please kindly help me authenticate this Dior wallet! I got it from TheRealReal, it didn't smell much like leather, but what really made me wonder was the date code...

Item name: Christian Dior Long Leather Wallet
Online reseller name: TheRealReal


Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/christian-dior-long-leather-wallet


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Kellykiki said:


> Thank you I had my suspicions.. canceled it before I had anything to do with it. I hope no-one falls for the listing as I have already tried reporting it on my end.. in another case is it possible to authenticate just a dior shoulder strap? Not sure what the markers might be but I wanted to know if this one was real found on Ebay. Thanks again.
> 
> Seller : th_pha6
> Listing link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113940596322
> 
> Photos in case the listing cannot be found :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577541
> View attachment 4577542
> View attachment 4577543
> View attachment 4577544
> View attachment 4577545
> View attachment 4577541
> View attachment 4577545
> View attachment 4577544
> View attachment 4577541
> View attachment 4577542
> View attachment 4577543
> View attachment 4577544
> View attachment 4577545


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

pinkpout said:


> Please kindly help me authenticate this Dior wallet! I got it from TheRealReal, it didn't smell much like leather, but what really made me wonder was the date code...
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Long Leather Wallet
> Online reseller name: TheRealReal
> View attachment 4579304
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/christian-dior-long-leather-wallet


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ClaryHansson said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? The previous owner claims it was first bought back in 1983-1985 in Gothenburg, Sweden.
> I have some thoughts about the chain... as (hopefully) seen on photos it looks like some sort of clip on, on the lining. The material inside the chain is not leather, but fabric. I might jump to conclusions but this seems like it's not an original detail.
> Thankful for authentication of the bag and excuse me for any grammar mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578833
> View attachment 4578834
> View attachment 4578835
> View attachment 4578836
> View attachment 4578838
> View attachment 4578840
> View attachment 4578843


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> can you please check this
> Item 100% Authentic Dior SS 2014 Mini Python Diorissimo Bag
> Item number 184001425024
> Seller vogueno1
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-Dior-SS-2014-Mini-Python-Diorissimo-Bag/184001425024?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I can not find similar on web
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

candice koo said:


> Hi Joe,
> Can you kindly authenticate the following lady dior
> Photos as per attached
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AJ! I thought Dior date code has to take the format of two numbers, two letters, four numbers (00-XY-0000), and mine was only BM-xxxx...is it because this is an older Dior item?


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: Dior Lady Mini Cruise Toile de Jouy Bag
Item #: *254403401379*
Seller: briasiun0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254403401379?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much! I was trying to find diorissimo in this pattern but I couldn’t. I found different colours of python but not this colours


----------



## JoanARBR

Can you kindly authenticate this vintage dior coin purse, please? Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Dior Lady Mini Cruise Toile de Jouy Bag
> Item #: *254403401379*
> Seller: briasiun0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254403401379?ul_noapp=true



Hello, here’s a pic of the made in stamp that the seller sent me. I’m assuming you will need a less blurry one but i figured I’d send it, just in case [emoji1360] thank you!!


----------



## Jeiflyn

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Dior Trotter bucket
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/dior-handbag-259270955/
> 
> Good day Average Joe,
> I kindly request authentication for attached vintage Dior bag.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4577727
> View attachment 4577728
> View attachment 4577729
> View attachment 4577730
> View attachment 4577731



Good day Joe,
Attached are more photos for your kind reference. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Jeiflyn said:


> Good day Joe,
> Attached are more photos for your kind reference.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4580330
> View attachment 4580331
> View attachment 4580332
> View attachment 4580333


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, here’s a pic of the made in stamp that the seller sent me. I’m assuming you will need a less blurry one but i figured I’d send it, just in case [emoji1360] thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4579969


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

JoanARBR said:


> Can you kindly authenticate this vintage dior coin purse, please? Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Dior Lady Mini Cruise Toile de Jouy Bag
> Item #: *254403401379*
> Seller: briasiun0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254403401379?ul_noapp=true


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkpout said:


> Thank you AJ! I thought Dior date code has to take the format of two numbers, two letters, four numbers (00-XY-0000), and mine was only BM-xxxx...is it because this is an older Dior item?


Yes


----------



## Hanvy

Hanvy said:


> Hi Mod, Im new with Dior so please Can you help me to authenticate this dior laday bag.
> Does anyone got the bag with the authencity card empty without stamp like me, it seem different to me.Thank you so much♥️♥️


Dear Joe Mod, can you please help me to check if this Bag authentic or not. Thank you so much


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Oh my goodness, thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

Hanvy said:


> Dear Joe Mod, can you please help me to check if this Bag authentic or not. Thank you so much


There is one detail that is throwing me off. I believe that this is most likely fake


----------



## lvcherry13

Hi could you please help me authenticate this Dior? The date code has two additional letters on the bottom which I’ve never seen on other Lady Dior bags. Thanks!


----------



## Hanvy

averagejoe said:


> There is one detail that is throwing me off. I believe that this is most likely fake


Dear Joe,
Thank you so much for helping me.


----------



## Ineedanswers

Hi everyone, I need help authenticating a Dior Gaucho saddle bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Ineedanswers said:


> Hi everyone, I need help authenticating a Dior Gaucho saddle bag.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

lvcherry13 said:


> View attachment 4580763
> View attachment 4580764
> View attachment 4580765
> View attachment 4580762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could you please help me authenticate this Dior? The date code has two additional letters on the bottom which I’ve never seen on other Lady Dior bags. Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## lvcherry13

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you joe!


----------



## charultra

Hi! Could you please authenticate this Dior book tote?  I've heard some sketchy things about Tradesy even though they claim to have a 99% authenticity guaranteed rate.

Item name:  Dior Kaleidiorscopic Small Book Multicolor Canvas Tote
Online reseller name: EmilyPitt
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/t/dior-kale...eMO_q1Y1hyy0DjeDmTj9FOi3PlnbfQ4waAnqTEALw_wcB 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

charultra said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this Dior book tote?  I've heard some sketchy things about Tradesy even though they claim to have a 99% authenticity guaranteed rate.
> 
> Item name:  Dior Kaleidiorscopic Small Book Multicolor Canvas Tote
> Online reseller name: EmilyPitt
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/t/dior-kaleidiorscopic-small-book-multicolor-canvas-tote/26222407/?utm_source=gpb&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Tradesy Branded Terms - FTB&utm_content=all products&utm_term=&cmpgnid=700792511&adgrpid=39416502187&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtf_tBRDtARIsAIbAKe1wZVuw9ZPSqiqGmngRsbueMO_q1Y1hyy0DjeDmTj9FOi3PlnbfQ4waAnqTEALw_wcB
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not 100% sure about this one, but there are some subtle differences that make me question its authenticity.


----------



## Nahreen

Would be grateful if I could have some help in authenticating this item

Item name: Dior crocodile handbag
Online reseller name: Lili
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/brown-crocodile-dior-handbag-6178123.shtml


----------



## ClaryHansson

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for helping me!


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Would be grateful if I could have some help in authenticating this item
> 
> Item name: Dior crocodile handbag
> Online reseller name: Lili
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/brown-crocodile-dior-handbag-6178123.shtml


Sorry do you mind posting the pictures here? I can't seem to see any of the pictures except the first one. It just says it won't ship to my country but won't let me click the other pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> Sorry do you mind posting the pictures here? I can't seem to see any of the pictures except the first one. It just says it won't ship to my country but won't let me click the other pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure. Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## srosenberg

Hi, was hoping to get this authenticated. Would much appreciate your help!

Item name: Vintage Authentic Christian Dior - Mini Saddle Bag Green Bag Pochette Handbag
Item number: 283663353519
Seller ID: small_boutique_house
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283663353519


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Sure. Thank you for taking the time to help me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583719
> View attachment 4583720
> View attachment 4583721
> View attachment 4583722
> View attachment 4583723
> View attachment 4583724
> View attachment 4583725
> View attachment 4583726


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

srosenberg said:


> Hi, was hoping to get this authenticated. Would much appreciate your help!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Authentic Christian Dior - Mini Saddle Bag Green Bag Pochette Handbag
> Item number: 283663353519
> Seller ID: small_boutique_house
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283663353519


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much Averagejoe for taking the time to view the photos


----------



## xnakax

Hello!
This is my first day as a Purseblog member and I am willing to buy my very first pair of Dior shoes, so please pardon me if I’m doing something wrong! I am really in love with Slingback shoes of Dior but I can’t get a brand new pair right now, so I wish to get a pre-loved one. This online seller claims all of her products are authentic but it seems a bit unlikely to me because she sells so many luxury products with different sizes and most of them are barely used. Could you please check these pumps and see if they are authentic? Thank you very much in advance and sorry if I’m posting something incorrect!
Item name: J’adior Slingback Patentskin Pumps
Online reseller name: @brandfashion
Direct url link: https://www.modacruz.com/bej-christian-dior-stiletto-ayakkabi_10810051


----------



## xnakax

Got some new pictures from the same seller, seems as the dior writing inside smudges, I’m starting to think it’s fake  Thank you



xnakax said:


> View attachment 4584903
> View attachment 4584904
> View attachment 4584905
> View attachment 4584906
> View attachment 4584907
> View attachment 4584908
> View attachment 4584909
> View attachment 4584910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> This is my first day as a Purseblog member and I am willing to buy my very first pair of Dior shoes, so please pardon me if I’m doing something wrong! I am really in love with Slingback shoes of Dior but I can’t get a brand new pair right now, so I wish to get a pre-loved one. This online seller claims all of her products are authentic but it seems a bit unlikely to me because she sells so many luxury products with different sizes and most of them are barely used. Could you please check these pumps and see if they are authentic? Thank you very much in advance and sorry if I’m posting something incorrect!
> Item name: J’adior Slingback Patentskin Pumps
> Online reseller name: @brandfashion
> Direct url link: https://www.modacruz.com/bej-christian-dior-stiletto-ayakkabi_10810051


----------



## yychuu

Hello! I have been searching for this Dior Nylon vintage half moon bag. There aren't enough photos online for me to know if this is authentic. Please help! It is a seller from Carousell.


----------



## yychuu

yychuu said:


> Hello! I have been searching for this Dior Nylon vintage half moon bag. There aren't enough photos online for me to know if this is authentic. Please help! It is a seller from Carousell.
> View attachment 4585445
> View attachment 4585448
> View attachment 4585455
> View attachment 4585456
> View attachment 4585457
> View attachment 4585458


Forgot to mention, the pictures of the bag I saw online does have a compartment (?) inside with zipper. This one doesn't. Thank you!!


----------



## yychuu

I'm so sorry! I didn't see the guidelines. I will make a new reply here. 

Item name: Dior vintage Half Moon nylon bag 
Online reseller name: eniloracih
Direct URL linkior Vintage Bag半月型中古單肩包 for HK$1,300 https://hk.carousell.com/p/245461635

I can't really find any pictures online. The three photos I saw online all showed a zipper inside the bag, and this doesn't have a zipper inside. So I don't know if this is authentic or not. Please help me! Thank you very much.


----------



## Ricecakex3

Hi, please help. Thank you!

Item name: Christian Dior Blush Saddle Bag 
Item number: 323971752576
Seller ID: blondielikesshoes
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rentrq:4b6d76b616e0a9c9aaadfe34ffff4a68|iid:1


----------



## Madmox

Hi Everyone, I am new here but I lurk off and on, absorbing everything I can. I picked this jacket up several months ago and have been looking for an avenue to get it authenticated. I found it a thrift store. It’s vintage and beautifully made. There are absolutely no tags or stamps that I have found in pockets. It is loden wool with maybe fox fur cuffs. The lining is says Dior as can be seen in the pictures.   The design is unique enough that I am hoping putting a date or era on it is possible as I can’t find anything else that looks like it. Anyway, thanks for any help, and into the pics! I can get any other pics that may be needed. I tried to get a spectrum of details


----------



## averagejoe

yychuu said:


> View attachment 4585521
> View attachment 4585522
> View attachment 4585523
> View attachment 4585524
> View attachment 4585525
> View attachment 4585526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! I didn't see the guidelines. I will make a new reply here.
> 
> Item name: Dior vintage Half Moon nylon bag
> Online reseller name: eniloracih
> Direct URL linkior Vintage Bag半月型中古單肩包 for HK$1,300 https://hk.carousell.com/p/245461635
> 
> I can't really find any pictures online. The three photos I saw online all showed a zipper inside the bag, and this doesn't have a zipper inside. So I don't know if this is authentic or not. Please help me! Thank you very much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Madmox said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new here but I lurk off and on, absorbing everything I can. I picked this jacket up several months ago and have been looking for an avenue to get it authenticated. I found it a thrift store. It’s vintage and beautifully made. There are absolutely no tags or stamps that I have found in pockets. It is loden wool with maybe fox fur cuffs. The lining is says Dior as can be seen in the pictures.   The design is unique enough that I am hoping putting a date or era on it is possible as I can’t find anything else that looks like it. Anyway, thanks for any help, and into the pics! I can get any other pics that may be needed. I tried to get a spectrum of details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586474
> View attachment 4586473
> View attachment 4586472
> View attachment 4586470
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586466
> View attachment 4586469
> View attachment 4586468
> View attachment 4586467
> View attachment 4586465


Sorry there are not enough details on the jacket to authenticate with.


----------



## averagejoe

Ricecakex3 said:


> Hi, please help. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Blush Saddle Bag
> Item number: 323971752576
> Seller ID: blondielikesshoes
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Blush-Saddle-Bag-2019/323971752576?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=fd791fe342374648a23e9c1a2bd10216&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=254410549084&itm=323971752576&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:777a4c40-0234-11ea-97fb-74dbd180dcfe|parentrq:4b6d76b616e0a9c9aaadfe34ffff4a68|iid:1


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

xnakax said:


> View attachment 4585038
> View attachment 4585039
> View attachment 4585040
> View attachment 4585041
> View attachment 4585042
> View attachment 4585043
> View attachment 4585044
> View attachment 4585045
> 
> Got some new pictures from the same seller, seems as the dior writing inside smudges, I’m starting to think it’s fake  Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## Ricecakex3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!!


----------



## xnakax

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you very much, this is truely very helpful


----------



## yychuu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AJ for your time & your authentication!


----------



## charultra

averagejoe said:


> Not 100% sure about this one, but there are some subtle differences that make me question its authenticity.


Thank you for your help Joe! I appreciate it.


----------



## charultra

Hello again Joe! Still on the hunt for the Kaleidiorscopic tote bag. Could you please advise if the bag in the attached photos is authentic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

charultra said:


> Hello again Joe! Still on the hunt for the Kaleidiorscopic tote bag. Could you please advise if the bag in the attached photos is authentic? Thanks in advance.


Which seller is this from? Do you have a link to the item? Book Totes are very difficult to authenticate because the fakes look very accurate, so I would like to collect as much information about the seller as possible.


----------



## charultra

averagejoe said:


> Which seller is this from? Do you have a link to the item? Book Totes are very difficult to authenticate because the fakes look very accurate, so I would like to collect as much information about the seller as possible.


Sure! No problem. Thank you for the speedy reply. I found this book tote on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-embroidered-kaleidiorscopic-book-pink-canvas-tote/26311203/ 

The seller is Chloe Bellz.


----------



## averagejoe

charultra said:


> Sure! No problem. Thank you for the speedy reply. I found this book tote on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-embroidered-kaleidiorscopic-book-pink-canvas-tote/26311203/
> 
> The seller is Chloe Bellz.


I believe this Book Tote is most likely authentic. It is still hard to be sure.


----------



## Ghettosmurf

Hi Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated 

Item name: My ABCDior lambskin bag
Item number: 233393529728
Seller ID: gkaran0011
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/233393529728


----------



## averagejoe

Ghettosmurf said:


> Hi Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Much appreciated
> 
> Item name: My ABCDior lambskin bag
> Item number: 233393529728
> Seller ID: gkaran0011
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/233393529728


I believe this is fake


----------



## Ghettosmurf

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much for the quick response ! 
Have a good day !


----------



## LindyLindy

Am I able to authenticate this Dior bag here please?  Thank you in anticipation.

*'authentic Christian Dior year 2012 Lady Dior lambskin with strap great condition'*

Seller :  jcx.88
Item number :  133085129527
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## LindyLindy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It's really pretty!


Thankyou So Much  xx


----------



## averagejoe

LindyLindy said:


> Am I able to authenticate this Dior bag here please?  Thank you in anticipation.
> 
> *'authentic Christian Dior year 2012 Lady Dior lambskin with strap great condition'*
> 
> Seller :  jcx.88
> Item number :  133085129527
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authentic-Christian-Dior-year-2012-Lady-Dior-lambskin-with-strap-great-condition/133085129527?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LindyLindy

I so appreciate your expertise and great eye Joe.   (There is nothing "average" about you).  You are The Best, THANK YOU very much.


----------



## mv1702

Hi,

Could anyone please help me authenticate this dior saddle bag?
Any help would be apprecaited


----------



## Ghettosmurf

Hi authenticators, can you pls help authenticate this bag ? 

Item name: Mini Dior Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag 
Item number: 362812709494
Seller ID: larischa11
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/362812709494

TIA!


----------



## duongle201

Hi authenticators, 
can you pls help authenticate this my lady dior from ebay?

Item name: Authentic as new my lady dior leather tote bag
Seller: eBay - adelleviac
Item number: 303355238507
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...035-497d-9da2-5db06c23248b#vi__app-cvip-panel

Really appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

mv1702 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this dior saddle bag?
> Any help would be apprecaited
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590338
> View attachment 4590339
> View attachment 4590340
> View attachment 4590341
> View attachment 4590342
> View attachment 4590343


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

duongle201 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> can you pls help authenticate this my lady dior from ebay?
> 
> Item name: Authentic as new my lady dior leather tote bag
> Seller: eBay - adelleviac
> Item number: 303355238507
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-As-new-Dior-My-Lady-Dior-Leather-Tote-Bag/303355238507?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e12052.m43.l1123/7?euid=a4202a7ab320482185177b3f4644aea7&bu=43716129898&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F303355238507&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e12052.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=6bc139c516e0aad500e2d291fff22b7f&ul_noapp=true&pageci=9e4c7679-f035-497d-9da2-5db06c23248b#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Really appreciated!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ghettosmurf said:


> Hi authenticators, can you pls help authenticate this bag ?
> 
> Item name: Mini Dior Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> Item number: 362812709494
> Seller ID: larischa11
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/362812709494
> 
> TIA!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Ghettosmurf

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you for your reply !


----------



## Iloveplants

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior wallet.


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior wallet.
> View attachment 4590995
> View attachment 4590992
> View attachment 4590993
> View attachment 4590994
> View attachment 4590999
> View attachment 4590996
> View attachment 4590998


I believe this is authentic


----------



## carjenben

Anyone’s opinion of this authenticity. I only have these few photos


----------



## Marcelm

Hello,
I recently purchased this purse and my instincts are telling me its fake but I'm really hoping I'm wrong... Hope someone can tell me if its authentic!
Dior mini saddle bag
Poshmark
https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-mini-Saddle-bag-in-trotter-canvas-5dbe499c79df272e8fca1324


----------



## duongle201

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thankyou very much for your time.


----------



## Marcelm

duongle201 said:


> thankyou very much for your time.


Thanks


----------



## duongle201

Hi authenticator, 

could you please help me to check if this bag is authentic?

name: Medium lady dior
web: modsie.com.au
link: https://www.modsie.com.au/shop/bags...medium-lady-dior-nude-150-off-if-minus-strap/
many thanks.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

carjenben said:


> Anyone’s opinion of this authenticity. I only have these few photos


Not enough photos. Please see the top post for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

duongle201 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> could you please help me to check if this bag is authentic?
> 
> name: Medium lady dior
> web: modsie.com.au
> link: https://www.modsie.com.au/shop/bags...medium-lady-dior-nude-150-off-if-minus-strap/
> many thanks.


Missing photos of the logo embossing on in tag inside, and also at the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

Marcelm said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased this purse and my instincts are telling me its fake but I'm really hoping I'm wrong... Hope someone can tell me if its authentic!
> Dior mini saddle bag
> Poshmark
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-mini-Saddle-bag-in-trotter-canvas-5dbe499c79df272e8fca1324


I believe this is authentic


----------



## duongle201

Hi AJ/OG,
Please help to see if this is authentic:
name: medium lady dior
item number: 202787691670
seller: rogue405
link: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202787691670

thanks


----------



## Marcelm

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


It is?! I thought I recived an email saying you believed it was fake? Im so confused...


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## mel1881

Hi AJ/OG,
Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ghecute

Hello! Great day! Pls help me authenticate this Dior. Thank you much in advance. The heat stamp inside the bag, not that visible anymore but I can see some faded marks. Not readable anymore. Thanks


----------



## joele

hi,

please help me to authenticate this bag.

lady dior black
seller: jcx88
item: 133111189707
link: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/133111189707

thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

joele said:


> hi,
> 
> please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> lady dior black
> seller: jcx88
> item: 133111189707
> link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/133111189707
> 
> thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic, but it is a redyed bag. The original colour was beige patent, but it must have gotten stained and oxidized (yellowed), so the owner got it dyed black.


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> Hello! Great day! Pls help me authenticate this Dior. Thank you much in advance. The heat stamp inside the bag, not that visible anymore but I can see some faded marks. Not readable anymore. Thanks


Without the interior stamp, it is difficult to authenticate this piece, but I would say that I believe that it is most likely authentic from what I see so far.


----------



## averagejoe

mel1881 said:


> Hi AJ/OG,
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592807
> View attachment 4592808
> View attachment 4592810
> View attachment 4592811
> View attachment 4592812
> View attachment 4592813
> View attachment 4592814
> View attachment 4592815


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

duongle201 said:


> Hi AJ/OG,
> Please help to see if this is authentic:
> name: medium lady dior
> item number: 202787691670
> seller: rogue405
> link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202787691670
> 
> thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ghecute

averagejoe said:


> Without the interior stamp, it is difficult to authenticate this piece, but I would say that I believe that it is most likely authentic from what I see so far.


Tag


averagejoe said:


> Without the interior stamp, it is difficult to authenticate this piece, but I would say that I believe that it is most likely authentic from what I see so far.



Thank you so much!


----------



## JLUXE

Hi! I'm a Dior newb here..
I have a question regarding my Dior saddle bag. I bought my bag through Vestaire Collective and it was authenticated through the co., and I also have the Dior boutique receipt, VAT refund form, authenticity card along with the care guideline book. I checked the bag thoroughly and looked authentic, however, when I searched through Tradesy for saddle bag pictures, I saw the same bag (color and style) with the same serial number as mine. She bought hers at the Dior boutique as well.
I thought Dior does not replicate serial numbers. Is this normal?


----------



## JLUXE

Hello -- Please see my question in the other post:
I have a question regarding my Dior saddle bag. I bought my bag through Vestaire Collective and it was authenticated through the co., and I also have the receipt, VAT refund form, authenticity card along with the care guideline book. I checked the bag thoroughly and looked authentic, however, when I searched through Tradesy for saddle bag pictures, I saw the same bag (color and style) with the same serial number as mine. She bought hers at the Dior boutique as well.
I thought Dior does not replicate serial numbers. Is this normal?

This pic below of the serial number is from the owner of Tradesy (the first pic only with the short nail)... The rest of the pictures are mine
	

		
			
		

		
	















Item: Christian Dior Saddle Bag 
Item number:
Seller ID: Melanie 
Direct URL link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-saddle-dior-handbag-8615371.shtml


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## risubae

Hello! I am planning to bid on a pre-loved Lady Dior bag in the mini size tonight. This is my first time purchasing a Dior bag and buying pre-loved from eBay so I just wanted some opinions on the authenticity of the item. 

Item name: Authentic Mini Dior Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
Ebay Item number: 362812709494
Seller ID: larischa11
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...709494?hash=item5479529a76:g:zlEAAOSwdb5dzP4X

All photos have been provided by the seller, however a photo of the leather tag behind the charms with the 'Christian Dior' stamp at the back was not included. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

risubae said:


> Hello! I am planning to bid on a pre-loved Lady Dior bag in the mini size tonight. This is my first time purchasing a Dior bag and buying pre-loved from eBay so I just wanted some opinions on the authenticity of the item.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Mini Dior Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> Ebay Item number: 362812709494
> Seller ID: larischa11
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...709494?hash=item5479529a76:g:zlEAAOSwdb5dzP4X
> 
> All photos have been provided by the seller, however a photo of the leather tag behind the charms with the 'Christian Dior' stamp at the back was not included.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> View attachment 4594444
> View attachment 4594450
> View attachment 4594452
> View attachment 4594455
> View attachment 4594457
> View attachment 4594458
> View attachment 4594459
> View attachment 4594460
> View attachment 4594462
> View attachment 4594466
> View attachment 4594467


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

JLUXE said:


> Hello -- Please see my question in the other post:
> I have a question regarding my Dior saddle bag. I bought my bag through Vestaire Collective and it was authenticated through the co., and I also have the receipt, VAT refund form, authenticity card along with the care guideline book. I checked the bag thoroughly and looked authentic, however, when I searched through Tradesy for saddle bag pictures, I saw the same bag (color and style) with the same serial number as mine. She bought hers at the Dior boutique as well.
> I thought Dior does not replicate serial numbers. Is this normal?
> 
> This pic below of the serial number is from the owner of Tradesy (the first pic only with the short nail)... The rest of the pictures are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594381
> View attachment 4594383
> View attachment 4594384
> View attachment 4594385
> 
> View attachment 4594381
> View attachment 4594383
> View attachment 4594384
> View attachment 4594385
> View attachment 4594381
> View attachment 4594383
> View attachment 4594384
> View attachment 4594385
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Melanie
> Direct URL link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-saddle-dior-handbag-8615371.shtml


It is fine for two Dior bags to have the exact same date code.


----------



## risubae

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much! I had somebody else authenticate it as well and they said it was fake too.


----------



## JLUXE

risubae said:


> Thank you so much! I had somebody else authenticate it as well and they said it was fake too.



Is it because the serial number says XY?


----------



## risubae

JLUXE said:


> Is it because the serial number says XY?


Hello. I am unsure why this bag's serial code has YX on the bottom and if it is related to its authenticity. I also could not find any information on it but I saw another Lady Dior bag listing on eBay with the same YX. The other individual who tried to authenticate the item said the stitching and logo was incorrect.


----------



## JLUXE

averagejoe said:


> It is fine for two Dior bags to have the exact same date code.


Thank you Joe! Just to make sure, can you authenticate it? I don't even trust Dior receipts as those can be fabricated. Thank you so much!!


----------



## averagejoe

JLUXE said:


> Thank you Joe! Just to make sure, can you authenticate it? I don't even trust Dior receipts as those can be fabricated. Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594547
> View attachment 4594548
> View attachment 4594549
> View attachment 4594550
> View attachment 4594551
> View attachment 4594552
> View attachment 4594553
> View attachment 4594554
> View attachment 4594555
> View attachment 4594556
> View attachment 4594557
> View attachment 4594558


Based on the the pictures you provided earlier, I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

risubae said:


> Hello. I am unsure why this bag's serial code has YX on the bottom and if it is related to its authenticity. I also could not find any information on it but I saw another Lady Dior bag listing on eBay with the same YX. The other individual who tried to authenticate the item said the stitching and logo was incorrect.


It depends on the case. Please post pictures of the item if you want it authenticated.


----------



## JLUXE

Thank you so much, Joe!!



averagejoe said:


> Based on the the pictures you provided earlier, I believe this is authentic


----------



## JLUXE

Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini in red?
It was really difficult to capture the inside logo of the bag but one shows the "Made in Italy" along with the rest of the tag. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

JLUXE said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini in red?
> It was really difficult to capture the inside logo of the bag but one shows the "Made in Italy" along with the rest of the tag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594601
> View attachment 4594600
> View attachment 4594599
> View attachment 4594598
> View attachment 4594597
> View attachment 4594596
> View attachment 4594603
> View attachment 4594602
> View attachment 4594610


I believe this is authentic


----------



## JLUXE

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Vieirajhade

Hello there,

I just bought a pre loved Diorama at VC, and I really want to know if it’s authentic. Can you help me ?

DIORAMA LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Diorama leather crossbody bag - Ref : 8628270
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-8628270.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Vieirajhade said:


> View attachment 4595523
> View attachment 4595524
> View attachment 4595525
> View attachment 4595526
> View attachment 4595527
> View attachment 4595528
> View attachment 4595529
> View attachment 4595530
> View attachment 4595531
> View attachment 4595532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I just bought a pre loved Diorama at VC, and I really want to know if it’s authentic. Can you help me ?
> 
> DIORAMA LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
> Diorama leather crossbody bag - Ref : 8628270
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-8628270.shtml


Please request higher resolution photos. It's difficult to see the logo clearly, as well as the chain links, with these low resolution photos.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Does this forum do shoes? I posted this in the general shoe authentication thread, but thought I might find better answers here!  Please let me know if this isn’t allowed!

I’ve been looking for these shoes at this price point every where! Finally found one and want to make sure it’s authentic before I pull the trigger, especially because this seller is a new one. 

Item: j’adior slingback
Listing number: 333403086038
Seller: pasca4037
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F333403086038


----------



## magghue

Hello, I recently purchased this Dior saddle bag and would like to verify if it’s authentic. Thank you.


----------



## cglavind

Vintage Dior Saddle Bag... Thank you for your help!


----------



## Dubaidoll

Hi
Please can you confirm authenticity of this bag pls. Many thanks x

Item : Lady Dior Mini
Item no: 223761592623
Seller: Unicorn_coco
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223761592623


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hi, can you help me check the authenticity of this bag? Thanks!
Item name: Chanel Diorama Medium
Online reseller name: Desapego Legal
Direct URL link:


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

Good afternoon, I just acquired a vintage Lady Dior bag in chocolate brown, which appears to be a first edition (1994-1996) since there is no evidence of a date code. The leather feels incredibly supple, but I’m still a little weary of the authenticity. Please take a look and give me your thoughts. Thank you for your time.


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

Here are the first set of photos:


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

TiffaniCoutureCloset said:


> Good afternoon, I just acquired a vintage Lady Dior bag in chocolate brown, which appears to be a first edition (1994-1996) since there is no evidence of a date code. The leather feels incredibly supple, but I’m still a little weary of the authenticity. Please take a look and give me your thoughts. Thank you for your time.


As you can see, the Dior charms are actually a key chain. Not sure if some of the Initial Dior bags were made without the charms permanently attached?


----------



## m.kaz

Hi averagejoe

Bought this vintage lady dior in japan. Can u please confirm its authenticity. I cant find any serial code/ made in italy label anywhere.   Thank you for your help!


----------



## m.kaz

m.kaz said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Bought this vintage lady dior in japan. Can u please confirm its authenticity. I cant find any serial code/ made in italy label anywhere.   Thank you for your help!





m.kaz said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Bought this vintage lady dior in japan. Can u please confirm its authenticity. I cant find any serial code/ made in italy label anywhere.   Thank you for your help!




MORE PICTURES FOR YOUR REFERENCE. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

magghue said:


> Hello, I recently purchased this Dior saddle bag and would like to verify if it’s authentic. Thank you.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Bought this vintage lady dior in japan. Can u please confirm its authenticity. I cant find any serial code/ made in italy label anywhere.   Thank you for your help!


I believe this authentic


----------



## averagejoe

TiffaniCoutureCloset said:


> Here are the first set of photos:


I need to see the interior tag (front and back) to assess the authenticity. The charms used to be like a keychain.


----------



## averagejoe

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hi, can you help me check the authenticity of this bag? Thanks!
> Item name: Chanel Diorama Medium
> Online reseller name: Desapego Legal
> Direct URL link:



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dubaidoll said:


> View attachment 4597340
> View attachment 4597341
> View attachment 4597342
> View attachment 4597343
> View attachment 4597344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Please can you confirm authenticity of this bag pls. Many thanks x
> 
> Item : Lady Dior Mini
> Item no: 223761592623
> Seller: Unicorn_coco
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223761592623


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

cglavind said:


> Vintage Dior Saddle Bag... Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4596936
> View attachment 4596937


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

throwingawayyouth said:


> Does this forum do shoes? I posted this in the general shoe authentication thread, but thought I might find better answers here!  Please let me know if this isn’t allowed!
> 
> I’ve been looking for these shoes at this price point every where! Finally found one and want to make sure it’s authentic before I pull the trigger, especially because this seller is a new one.
> 
> Item: j’adior slingback
> Listing number: 333403086038
> Seller: pasca4037
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F333403086038
> View attachment 4595975
> View attachment 4595976
> View attachment 4595978
> View attachment 4595979
> View attachment 4595980
> View attachment 4595981


The seller has 0 feedback so I'm not sure if you'll receive the shoes that are pictured. I believe the shoes that are pictured are authentic.


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

averagejoe said:


> I need to see the interior tag (front and back) to assess the authenticity. The charms used to be like a keychain.





averagejoe said:


> I need to see the interior tag (front and back) to assess the authenticity. The charms used to be like a keychain.


Thanks again for your time, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this authentic


Thank you! Do u know which year this bag was made? And is it normal for vintage Dior bag to not have any ‘Made In Italy’ label?


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

m.kaz said:


> Thank you! Do u know which year this bag was made? And is it normal for vintage Dior bag to not have any ‘Made In Italy’ label?


Good question, that’s what I was wondering too, because my bags tag doesn’t have anything on the back either. I’m told that the authentic bags with tags with nothing on the back are the earliest versions of the bag. So likely 1994. Your bag is absolutely stunning, I love that color, what a great find!


----------



## Dubaidoll

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thankyou so much x


----------



## areeba

I request that you kindly authenticate this item. Thank you for your time and help.

Item name: pearly pink mini lady Dior
Online reseller name:Luxury Closet
Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-pearly-pink-leather-mini-lady-dior-tote-p245387


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> I request that you kindly authenticate this item. Thank you for your time and help.
> 
> Item name: pearly pink mini lady Dior
> Online reseller name:Luxury Closet
> Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-pearly-pink-leather-mini-lady-dior-tote-p245387


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Thank you! Do u know which year this bag was made? And is it normal for vintage Dior bag to not have any ‘Made In Italy’ label?


Not sure which year, but likely between 1994 to 1996.


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> Not sure which year, but likely between 1994 to 1996.


Thank you! If i can get to know one more thing based on your years of experience authenticating is this kind of gold hardware faded coating /normal for a vintage bag?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

m.kaz said:


> Thank you! If i can get to know one more thing based on your years of experience authenticating is this kind of gold hardware faded coating /normal for a vintage bag?
> Thank you for your help!


I depends on how the bag was used, but for a bag this age that has been used, this type of wear is normal.


----------



## m.kaz

averagejoe said:


> I depends on how the bag was used, but for a bag this age that has been used, this type of wear is normal.



You’re right! Thanks for your help!


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



deeply grateful. Thank you.


----------



## JLUXE

Can you please help authenticating this Lady Dior? Hard to capture the bottom of the inside tag but it says "Made in Italy"


----------



## Dubaidoll

Hi
Please would you be kind enough to confirm authenticity pls for the following bag:

Item:Lady Dior mini bag
Seller : Luxury closet 
Direct link : 
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-baby-pink-cannage-leather-mini-lady-dior-tote-p227650
Kind regards


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

JLUXE said:


> Can you please help authenticating this Lady Dior? Hard to capture the bottom of the inside tag but it says "Made in Italy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599111
> View attachment 4599112
> View attachment 4599113
> View attachment 4599114
> View attachment 4599115
> View attachment 4599118
> View attachment 4599112
> View attachment 4599113
> View attachment 4599114
> View attachment 4599115
> View attachment 4599118


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dubaidoll said:


> Hi
> Please would you be kind enough to confirm authenticity pls for the following bag:
> 
> Item:Lady Dior mini bag
> Seller : Luxury closet
> Direct link :
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-baby-pink-cannage-leather-mini-lady-dior-tote-p227650
> Kind regards


I believe this is authentic


----------



## winniestchan

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate this Diorama.

item name: Dior Diorama micro cannage in Medium

The last picture attached shows a part of the bag that seems to have some “fading” of the micro cannage. Is this normal wear and tear of this bag?


----------



## JLUXE

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Dubaidoll

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thankyou so much x


----------



## jennahaner

Dior Wool Scarf on Vestiaire Collective 
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/dior/ecru-wool-dior-scarf-8728192.shtml


----------



## winniestchan

Hi AJ/OG,

Sorry to message again but could you please help me authenticate the bag as I only have a day left to return it for a full refund. 
Thank you so much again. I really appreciate the help. 




winniestchan said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Diorama.
> 
> item name: Dior Diorama micro cannage in Medium
> 
> The last picture attached shows a part of the bag that seems to have some “fading” of the micro cannage. Is this normal wear and tear of this bag?
> View attachment 4599394
> View attachment 4599397
> View attachment 4599402
> View attachment 4599405
> View attachment 4599406
> View attachment 4599407
> View attachment 4599416


----------



## Poppybird16

Hello!

I bought this saddle bag as i loved the print, but now I'm a bit concerned it's not 100% genuine. Can you help? I found a similar one here: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../christian-dior-satin-floral-print-saddle-bag. This is the only similar example i can find sadly.

The number under the leather tag is: 01RU 1003

It came with a dust bag and blank authenticity card - is this normal?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you!

Item Name: Lady Dior Medium in Cherry Red calf skin genuine Handbag
Item Number: 223766851399
Seller: kwiato7
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...851399?hash=item34198b2f47:g:dI4AAOSwlXdd3C~D

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Poppybird16 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought this saddle bag as i loved the print, but now I'm a bit concerned it's not 100% genuine. Can you help? I found a similar one here: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../christian-dior-satin-floral-print-saddle-bag. This is the only similar example i can find sadly.
> 
> The number under the leather tag is: 01RU 1003
> 
> It came with a dust bag and blank authenticity card - is this normal?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium in Cherry Red calf skin genuine Handbag
> Item Number: 223766851399
> Seller: kwiato7
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...851399?hash=item34198b2f47:g:dI4AAOSwlXdd3C~D
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

winniestchan said:


> Hi AJ/OG,
> 
> Sorry to message again but could you please help me authenticate the bag as I only have a day left to return it for a full refund.
> Thank you so much again. I really appreciate the help.


Please do not re-post your request. We will get to your post when we get to it.

I recommend returning your bag. There are some red flags on this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

jennahaner said:


> Dior Wool Scarf on Vestiaire Collective
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/dior/ecru-wool-dior-scarf-8728192.shtml


Very difficult to tell, given that the logo has been pressed somehow. My mom has this scarf and the logo doesn't look as deformed.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi! If you could help me authenticate this bag. I'm trying to get better photos from the seller.
Thank you @averagejoe

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
Link: 
Seller: private

Photos attached
Date code


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi! If you could help me authenticate this bag. I'm trying to get better photos from the seller.
> Thank you @averagejoe
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/vintage-dior-saddle-bag/1465985456
> Seller: private
> 
> Photos attached
> Date code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600915
> View attachment 4600916
> View attachment 4600917
> View attachment 4600918
> View attachment 4600919
> View attachment 4600920


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sprak

Hello!!

I would appreciate it if you could kindly authenticate this item:

Item Name: Mini Lady Dior in pink with champagne gold hardware 
Seller: Private Seller


----------



## bagaholic01

Hi averagejoe,
Could you please help to authenticate this Dior belt?

Let me know if you need more photos. I will ask from the seller. 
Thank you very much! 

Item name: Dior Quake belt 55mm
Link: 
Seller: private


----------



## winniestchan

Thank you for your help, and sorry for reposting. 



averagejoe said:


> Please do not re-post your request. We will get to your post when we get to it.
> 
> I recommend returning your bag. There are some red flags on this bag.


----------



## Yoda_prince

Hello and good morning to everyone 

Im writing because i went to an antique store here in my town and i stumbled across a vintage Christian Dior bag. I dont know too much about christian dior but i was trying to look for a serial number, it didnt have one. 

It had a gold stamp at the top left hand side inside the bag stating "made in france" or something like that. The only flaws were it was torn a bit on the inside from the top of the flap when u open it. Aside from that no marks or scuffs. Is it worth buying a slightly torn bag? Do you guys think its authentic? I live in a very rural area nobody I MEAN NOBODY knows about luxury here and they dont know how to price their bags. Muhahahah. So the price is killer. 

I was only able to take these two pics because the old man omg. He was gruuummppyy. He even at first told me, "no i cant take it out, its too hard" i mean.. Just difficult to work with. However if its real ill take it asap because the price is a steeaal. Again. The only flaws were its slightly torn on the inside of the flap on top on the part that folds. Is it worth buying that? 

I apologize in advanced if my english is broken as english is my second language. I hope u experts can help me out ) thank you and have a nice dayy.


----------



## PetiteAsian

Hello @averagejoe and @Addy,

Could I kindly request for help authenticating these bags that I've got my eyes on?

Item #1: Lady Dior Bag in Black (Medium)
Seller: The Luxury Closet
Direct link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-black-cannage-quilted-leather-medium-lady-dior-tote-p222089

Item #2: Lady Dior Patent Bag in Beige (Medium)
Seller: The Luxury Closet
Direct link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-beige-patent-leather-medium-lady-dior-tote-p211813

Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could kindly authenticate this item:
> 
> Item Name: Mini Lady Dior in pink with champagne gold hardware
> Seller: Private Seller


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bagaholic01 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Could you please help to authenticate this Dior belt?
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos. I will ask from the seller.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Dior Quake belt 55mm
> Link:
> Seller: private
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601367
> View attachment 4601368
> View attachment 4601369
> View attachment 4601370
> View attachment 4601371


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Yoda_prince said:


> Hello and good morning to everyone
> 
> Im writing because i went to an antique store here in my town and i stumbled across a vintage Christian Dior bag. I dont know too much about christian dior but i was trying to look for a serial number, it didnt have one.
> 
> It had a gold stamp at the top left hand side inside the bag stating "made in france" or something like that. The only flaws were it was torn a bit on the inside from the top of the flap when u open it. Aside from that no marks or scuffs. Is it worth buying a slightly torn bag? Do you guys think its authentic? I live in a very rural area nobody I MEAN NOBODY knows about luxury here and they dont know how to price their bags. Muhahahah. So the price is killer.
> 
> I was only able to take these two pics because the old man omg. He was gruuummppyy. He even at first told me, "no i cant take it out, its too hard" i mean.. Just difficult to work with. However if its real ill take it asap because the price is a steeaal. Again. The only flaws were its slightly torn on the inside of the flap on top on the part that folds. Is it worth buying that?
> 
> I apologize in advanced if my english is broken as english is my second language. I hope u experts can help me out ) thank you and have a nice dayy.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

PetiteAsian said:


> Hello @averagejoe and @Addy,
> 
> Could I kindly request for help authenticating these bags that I've got my eyes on?
> 
> Item #1: Lady Dior Bag in Black (Medium)
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Direct link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-black-cannage-quilted-leather-medium-lady-dior-tote-p222089
> 
> Item #2: Lady Dior Patent Bag in Beige (Medium)
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Direct link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-beige-patent-leather-medium-lady-dior-tote-p211813
> 
> Thank you so much.


I believe these are both authentic


----------



## PetiteAsian

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are both authentic



Much appreciated!


----------



## Yoda_prince

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hey mr authenticator. I dont for once doubt your expertise. However how are you certain its authentic? I tried searching for the same bag online and i couldnt find it anywhere :/ is it ok for it to not have a serial number? Does the stamp on the left hand side sound accurate? I figured itd be more towards the center. Holy crap u think its real? How much of value can it be if it has tears on the inside? Can tears be fixed?  thank you sooo much for responding. Please take all my questions the best wayy  im just trying to educate myself as much as possible. Hope u have a happy Thanksgiving. Xoxxoo


----------



## averagejoe

Yoda_prince said:


> Hey mr authenticator. I dont for once doubt your expertise. However how are you certain its authentic? I tried searching for the same bag online and i couldnt find it anywhere :/ is it ok for it to not have a serial number? Does the stamp on the left hand side sound accurate? I figured itd be more towards the center. Holy crap u think its real? How much of value can it be if it has tears on the inside? Can tears be fixed?  thank you sooo much for responding. Please take all my questions the best wayy  im just trying to educate myself as much as possible. Hope u have a happy Thanksgiving. Xoxxoo


I wouldn't say it is authentic if I wasn't sure.

This is a vintage Dior piece and they did not have serial numbers back then. This was most likely a product created by a brand that bought Dior's name as a license. 

You can try to take the bag to a cobbler to fix the lining.

Vintage Dior pieces don't hold very much value, so even though you found it for a great price, you may not be able to resell it for much more.


----------



## amandarosebsw

Wondering if someone would be willing to take a quick look at this auction within the next 2 days. I’d like to keep bidding but I want to make sure it’s real!

Item name: Lady Dior Hand Bag - Pinks Patent Leather
Item number: 818489
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293348792719


----------



## amandarosebsw

Hello @averagejoe and @Addy !

I believe I got my original post Item Number wrong - I quoted the serial number, I think. Here's me trying again. Thank you so much for your help!

Item name: Lady Dior Hand Bag - Pinks Patent Leather 818489
Item number: 293348792719
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F293348792719


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## hiruma123

Hi, could anyone authenticate this
Item name: Dior men’s oblique black saddle bag

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## bagaholic01

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you !! But Seller wanted to sell at retail pricing now 








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Will you be kind enough to help me authenticate another belt?
Seller mentioned that the belt is 80cm as shown in the photo, but it seems to be a 70cm. Is this an authentic piece?
Thank you once again!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Could you kindly have a look at this listing on German ebay for me, please? 

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Luxus Schwarz Leder Detective Tasche Black Leather Handbag Purse
Item number: eBay-Artikelnummer: 254424829032
Seller ID: borboleta8931
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...sche-Black-Leather-Handbag-Purse/254424829032

I hope the photos in the listing are sufficient. 
Thank-you in advance for your time!
Anja


----------



## Yytt

Item name: j’adior flap bag
Online reseller name: not applicable 
Direct URL link: not applicable
Hi, I’ve just purchased this bag off vestiaire and would like an opinion about authenticity. Thanks in advance!


----------



## staymagic

A Dior Book Tote which has serial number 17-BO-0175 is fake, right?


----------



## nathart

Item name: Dior Trotter Romantique Mini Barrel Bag
Purchased yesterday in person as a second-hand store, can anyone please help authenticate (and possibly tell me what the date code means)?


----------



## averagejoe

hiruma123 said:


> Hi, could anyone authenticate this
> Item name: Dior men’s oblique black saddle bag
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nathart said:


> Item name: Dior Trotter Romantique Mini Barrel Bag
> Purchased yesterday in person as a second-hand store, can anyone please help authenticate (and possibly tell me what the date code means)?


I believe this is authentic. The date code says the bag is made in October of 2006.


----------



## averagejoe

Yytt said:


> Item name: j’adior flap bag
> Online reseller name: not applicable
> Direct URL link: not applicable
> Hi, I’ve just purchased this bag off vestiaire and would like an opinion about authenticity. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Could you kindly have a look at this listing on German ebay for me, please?
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Luxus Schwarz Leder Detective Tasche Black Leather Handbag Purse
> Item number: eBay-Artikelnummer: 254424829032
> Seller ID: borboleta8931
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...sche-Black-Leather-Handbag-Purse/254424829032
> 
> I hope the photos in the listing are sufficient.
> Thank-you in advance for your time!
> Anja


I believe this is authentic. This is one of my favourite bags of all time from Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

bagaholic01 said:


> Thank you !! But Seller wanted to sell at retail pricing now
> View attachment 4602774
> View attachment 4602775
> View attachment 4602776
> View attachment 4602777
> View attachment 4602778
> View attachment 4602779
> View attachment 4602780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be kind enough to help me authenticate another belt?
> Seller mentioned that the belt is 80cm as shown in the photo, but it seems to be a 70cm. Is this an authentic piece?
> Thank you once again!


I believe this is authentic, and it says 70 cm, as you said.


----------



## averagejoe

amandarosebsw said:


> Hello @averagejoe and @Addy !
> 
> I believe I got my original post Item Number wrong - I quoted the serial number, I think. Here's me trying again. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Hand Bag - Pinks Patent Leather 818489
> Item number: 293348792719
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F293348792719


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

averagejoe said:


> The seller has 0 feedback so I'm not sure if you'll receive the shoes that are pictured. I believe the shoes that are pictured are authentic.



Thank you very much! The seller has an active account on Vestiaire Collective, so I’ll buy from there instead.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. This is one of my favourite bags of all time from Dior!


Thank-you so much for having a look! I really appreciate this! 
I just had the money for an unsuccesful bag purchase returned (big sigh of relief!) and will go for this one. The design is truly iconic!


----------



## joele

dear AJ & OG,

I hope you could help to authenticate the below:
Item: lady dior medium
seller: Rogue405
ebay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202817646594

thanking in advance


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

joele said:


> dear AJ & OG,
> 
> I hope you could help to authenticate the below:
> Item: lady dior medium
> seller: Rogue405
> ebay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/202817646594
> 
> thanking in advance


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Yytt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much! Appreciate the fast reply too


----------



## Jflower

Is this bag real?  My daughter was given this as a hand-me-down gift a few years ago.  There is no number under tag, just feels like suede.  Original owner said she got it in the 90s.  I am clueless!  Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## averagejoe

Jflower said:


> Is this bag real?  My daughter was given this as a hand-me-down gift a few years ago.  There is no number under tag, just feels like suede.  Original owner said she got it in the 90s.  I am clueless!  Thanks for any info you can provide!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Jflower

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I had a feeling...  Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much for having a look! I really appreciate this!
> I just had the money for an unsuccesful bag purchase returned (big sigh of relief!) and will go for this one. The design is truly iconic!




Update on the bag- hope this is allowed here. 
I just found another ebay listing and am spooked. 

listed on ebay
item: CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Medium Detective Handbag Purse Free Shipping Worldwide
seller: liriodovale66 
link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...747805?hash=item56c923b45d:g:rbEAAOSw7fVdWXaH

To me the photos seem to be showing exactly the same bag. The one I first asked about was situated in Germany, the second is said to be situated in Austria, but is priced in US$. I am totally spooked now and guess I will not be going for the bag at all. The German listing does not offer paypal and money sent in a bank transfer would be totally lost in case the listing would be a scam. The second listing does offer paypal and seems to be the genuine of the two, but unfortunately is out of my price range.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on the bag- hope this is allowed here.
> I just found another ebay listing and am spooked.
> 
> listed on ebay
> item: CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Medium Detective Handbag Purse Free Shipping Worldwide
> seller: liriodovale66
> link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...747805?hash=item56c923b45d:g:rbEAAOSw7fVdWXaH
> 
> To me the photos seem to be showing exactly the same bag. The one I first asked about was situated in Germany, the second is said to be situated in Austria, but is priced in US$. I am totally spooked now and guess I will not be going for the bag at all. The German listing does not offer paypal and money sent in a bank transfer would be totally lost in case the listing would be a scam. The second listing does offer paypal and seems to be the genuine of the two, but unfortunately is out of my price range.


Yes it looks like the same photos


----------



## nathart

Thank 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The date code says the bag is made in October of 2006.


Thank you so much!


----------



## xiuxiu94

Hi everyone,
I am a new member here, nice to meet you all.
I purchase this DIOR trotter boston mini bag which is in great condition but has no accessories included. Please help check its authenticity. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Jani.Dolezalova

Hi! 
Could anyone tell me, if this scarf is authentic? It is listed on Etsy. I´m looking for some nice vintage scarf as a gift for my mother and I really like the design, but I´d rather go for something "non-designer", than buying fake...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/693692...f&ref=sr_gallery-17-2&organic_search_click=1#


----------



## Cocosamar30

I found this beautiful vintage Dior. Wanted to know if this is authentic, I can’t find any similar model. Please help. The person which sold it to me is telling me it’s 40 years old.


----------



## nanobunny

Item Name: Dior Diorissimo medium tote
Reseller name: misspollack

I received this bag today and wanted to confirm that it is authentic. It is real leather and had a good weight to it. date code is 29-MA-0175. TIA!!! (P.S. These pictures were taken by me today). The color is a light blush pink (almost tan) with a grey/brow
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 n interior.


----------



## averagejoe

nanobunny said:


> Item Name: Dior Diorissimo medium tote
> Reseller name: misspollack
> 
> I received this bag today and wanted to confirm that it is authentic. It is real leather and had a good weight to it. date code is 29-MA-0175. TIA!!! (P.S. These pictures were taken by me today). The color is a light blush pink (almost tan) with a grey/brow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605254
> View attachment 4605260
> View attachment 4605259
> View attachment 4605258
> View attachment 4605257
> View attachment 4605256
> View attachment 4605255
> View attachment 4605254
> View attachment 4605253
> View attachment 4605252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605249
> View attachment 4605250
> View attachment 4605251
> View attachment 4605252


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cocosamar30 said:


> I found this beautiful vintage Dior. Wanted to know if this is authentic, I can’t find any similar model. Please help. The person which sold it to me is telling me it’s 40 years old.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jani.Dolezalova said:


> Hi!
> Could anyone tell me, if this scarf is authentic? It is listed on Etsy. I´m looking for some nice vintage scarf as a gift for my mother and I really like the design, but I´d rather go for something "non-designer", than buying fake...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/693692...f&ref=sr_gallery-17-2&organic_search_click=1#


It looks okay to me (not 100% sure).


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

xiuxiu94 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a new member here, nice to meet you all.
> I purchase this DIOR trotter boston mini bag which is in great condition but has no accessories included. Please help check its authenticity.
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## xiuxiu94

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Much appreciate!


----------



## bagaholic01

bagaholic01 said:


> Thank you !! But Seller wanted to sell at retail pricing now
> View attachment 4602774
> View attachment 4602775
> View attachment 4602776
> View attachment 4602777
> View attachment 4602778
> View attachment 4602779
> View attachment 4602780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be kind enough to help me authenticate another belt?
> Seller mentioned that the belt is 80cm as shown in the photo, but it seems to be a 70cm. Is this an authentic piece?
> Thank you once again!





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and it says 70 cm, as you said.


Thank you so much for helping  really appreciate it!!


----------



## Brungilda

Could someone say - Is this bag real? I found it in a second-hand store several years ago. It bothers me that this is artificial skin. Although the quality of the metal parts and the shape of the bag are good, the weight is not light. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Jani.Dolezalova

averagejoe said:


> It looks okay to me (not 100% sure).


Thank you!


----------



## marta123

Hi there,
could someone help me authenticate this Dior tie?

Item name: Dior Silk Tie
Online reseller name: Alexandra
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-accessories/ties/dior/black-silk-dior-tie-8800588.shtml

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marta123

The link isn't working, so these are the pictures:


----------



## nanobunny

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Brungilda said:


> Could someone say - Is this bag real? I found it in a second-hand store several years ago. It bothers me that this is artificial skin. Although the quality of the metal parts and the shape of the bag are good, the weight is not light. Thanks for any information you can provide.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

marta123 said:


> The link isn't working, so these are the pictures:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lucie_bur

Hi,
please could you help me with my glasses? Friend has another model but she has a markings from the bottom of the eyeglasses but mine not.
Item name: CD3285
<a href="https://ibb.co/vDC2Rp2"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/BwH8Fb8/IMG-8974.jpg" alt="IMG-8974" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/s6nvbnd"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/7RPJjPd/IMG-7390.jpg" alt="IMG-7390" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/7Xbvr3c"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/PNtx12p/IMG-4479.png" alt="IMG-4479" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://ibb.co/ZcbgLDk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/0Yz9Dbd/06408-vv5-VBWr-SKhec-Ckmt-Cr-PNbqy-G.jpg" alt="06408-vv5-VBWr-SKhec-Ckmt-Cr-PNbqy-G" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://ibb.co/2khcvXb"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/W25BkST/065fe-8hcm-FBcp-A7-Tky5n38-Cvfk-Hk-L.jpg" alt="065fe-8hcm-FBcp-A7-Tky5n38-Cvfk-Hk-L" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://ibb.co/jhkTjcg"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Q9vfx2r/06b9f-y3y9d-V3hcpkx-G8-Qf-EQSoo-Hbk.jpg" alt="06b9f-y3y9d-V3hcpkx-G8-Qf-EQSoo-Hbk" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://ibb.co/KVWM4cg"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/44p6vwL/05c43-c-Kdst6-Mau38pp-Fkp4-QZzi-T4-D.jpg" alt="05c43-c-Kdst6-Mau38pp-Fkp4-QZzi-T4-D" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://ibb.co/TRDD9JB"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Qn77yhF/IMG-8194.jpg" alt="IMG-8194" border="0"></a>

Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

lucie_bur said:


> Hi,
> please could you help me with my glasses? Friend has another model but she has a markings from the bottom of the eyeglasses but mine not.
> Item name: CD3285
> <a href="https://ibb.co/vDC2Rp2"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/BwH8Fb8/IMG-8974.jpg" alt="IMG-8974" border="0"></a>
> <a href="https://ibb.co/s6nvbnd"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/7RPJjPd/IMG-7390.jpg" alt="IMG-7390" border="0"></a>
> <a href="https://ibb.co/7Xbvr3c"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/PNtx12p/IMG-4479.png" alt="IMG-4479" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/ZcbgLDk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/0Yz9Dbd/06408-vv5-VBWr-SKhec-Ckmt-Cr-PNbqy-G.jpg" alt="06408-vv5-VBWr-SKhec-Ckmt-Cr-PNbqy-G" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/2khcvXb"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/W25BkST/065fe-8hcm-FBcp-A7-Tky5n38-Cvfk-Hk-L.jpg" alt="065fe-8hcm-FBcp-A7-Tky5n38-Cvfk-Hk-L" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/jhkTjcg"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Q9vfx2r/06b9f-y3y9d-V3hcpkx-G8-Qf-EQSoo-Hbk.jpg" alt="06b9f-y3y9d-V3hcpkx-G8-Qf-EQSoo-Hbk" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/KVWM4cg"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/44p6vwL/05c43-c-Kdst6-Mau38pp-Fkp4-QZzi-T4-D.jpg" alt="05c43-c-Kdst6-Mau38pp-Fkp4-QZzi-T4-D" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/TRDD9JB"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Qn77yhF/IMG-8194.jpg" alt="IMG-8194" border="0"></a>
> 
> Thanks a lot!





lucie_bur said:


> Hi,
> please could you help me with my glasses? Friend has another model but she has a markings from the bottom of the eyeglasses but mine not.
> Item name: CD3285
> <a href="https://ibb.co/vDC2Rp2"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/BwH8Fb8/IMG-8974.jpg" alt="IMG-8974" border="0"></a>
> <a href="https://ibb.co/s6nvbnd"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/7RPJjPd/IMG-7390.jpg" alt="IMG-7390" border="0"></a>
> <a href="https://ibb.co/7Xbvr3c"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/PNtx12p/IMG-4479.png" alt="IMG-4479" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/ZcbgLDk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/0Yz9Dbd/06408-vv5-VBWr-SKhec-Ckmt-Cr-PNbqy-G.jpg" alt="06408-vv5-VBWr-SKhec-Ckmt-Cr-PNbqy-G" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/2khcvXb"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/W25BkST/065fe-8hcm-FBcp-A7-Tky5n38-Cvfk-Hk-L.jpg" alt="065fe-8hcm-FBcp-A7-Tky5n38-Cvfk-Hk-L" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/jhkTjcg"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Q9vfx2r/06b9f-y3y9d-V3hcpkx-G8-Qf-EQSoo-Hbk.jpg" alt="06b9f-y3y9d-V3hcpkx-G8-Qf-EQSoo-Hbk" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/KVWM4cg"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/44p6vwL/05c43-c-Kdst6-Mau38pp-Fkp4-QZzi-T4-D.jpg" alt="05c43-c-Kdst6-Mau38pp-Fkp4-QZzi-T4-D" border="0"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/TRDD9JB"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Qn77yhF/IMG-8194.jpg" alt="IMG-8194" border="0"></a>
> 
> Thanks a lot!


They look okay to me but I'm not 100% sure.

In the future, please upload the pictures because I do not want to get a virus on my computer from opening suspicious links.


----------



## Djernes

Hello,

Im new to this site, just recently discovered it in my recent embarkment on a journey revolving a wish to buy a Dior shoulder bag.

It is from a website called grailed, I do not know if you've heard of it.

Im not sure how to post all of the pictures in thes thread, heck I dont even know how to write a post in this thread.

Please keep in mind I am new to this site so I would love it if you cut me some slack - also I know I sound like some grandmother, struggling her way through the big place south of heaven commonly referred to as cyberspace.

Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Monogram Shoulder Bag.
Seller name: Tamayaki_store
Direct link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/11...-christian-dior-trotter-monogram-shoulder-bag

Hope you are able/willing to help me.
Thank you in advance, and kind regards.


----------



## averagejoe

Djernes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im new to this site, just recently discovered it in my recent embarkment on a journey revolving a wish to buy a Dior shoulder bag.
> 
> It is from a website called grailed, I do not know if you've heard of it.
> 
> Im not sure how to post all of the pictures in thes thread, heck I dont even know how to write a post in this thread.
> 
> Please keep in mind I am new to this site so I would love it if you cut me some slack - also I know I sound like some grandmother, struggling her way through the big place south of heaven commonly referred to as cyberspace.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Monogram Shoulder Bag.
> Seller name: Tamayaki_store
> Direct link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/11...-christian-dior-trotter-monogram-shoulder-bag
> 
> Hope you are able/willing to help me.
> Thank you in advance, and kind regards.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SeeingRed

Hello dear Ladies!  I would like to know if anyone would be able to help me and authenticate this bag that would have recently purchased. Sorry that I could not take photos in the sun (cloudy day) I did my best to capture the details in my office lightning. Dior double saddle bag. TIA!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

SeeingRed said:


> View attachment 4606169
> View attachment 4606170
> View attachment 4606171
> View attachment 4606173
> View attachment 4606174
> View attachment 4606175
> View attachment 4606176
> View attachment 4606177
> View attachment 4606169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear Ladies!  I would like to know if anyone would be able to help me and authenticate this bag that would have recently purchased. Sorry that I could not take photos in the sun (cloudy day) I did my best to capture the details in my office lightning. Dior double saddle bag. TIA!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SeeingRed

Thank you so much for your quick reply! Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Brungilda

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much!


----------



## marta123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much!


----------



## Djernes

Cheers mate!!


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## Iris06

Hello, 
Could you help me to authenticate this black Lady Dior ? 
There is the invoice, but no authenticity card and no strap, which it’s kind of strange I think.
Thank you so much for your help !


----------



## averagejoe

Iris06 said:


> Hello,
> Could you help me to authenticate this black Lady Dior ?
> There is the invoice, but no authenticity card and no strap, which it’s kind of strange I think.
> Thank you so much for your help !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Iris06

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for the quick answer, may I asked if you know what is the meaning of 18-MA in the serial number ? 
I figured out that 0153 were standing for may 2013, but I couldn’t find the meaning of the 18-MA. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Iris06 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick answer, may I asked if you know what is the meaning of 18-MA in the serial number ?
> I figured out that 0153 were standing for may 2013, but I couldn’t find the meaning of the 18-MA. Thank you


Sorry I don't know what that part means either.


----------



## joahanna

Hello,

I appear to have found quite a steal on german „ebay-kleinanzeigen“ (it is comparable to craigslist maybe?). I bought authentic bags on this platform before, the seller is active since 2014 and has the best rating, but the price seems too good to be true for an nearly unused item.

The pictures provided are not the best, do you think it‘s worth requesting more pictures or can this be deemed a fake already? I am not familiar with Dior leather, packaging, labels or tags.

Item Name: LADY DIOR CALFSKIN CARD HOLDER

URL: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tui-aus-echtem-kalbsleder/1270072119-156-7924

Hope I gave all the necessary info.


----------



## Pinkie*

item: *Lady DIOR Handtasche Schwarz Damen Tasche Bag Sac Lady Dior Quilted Leder Purse*
*Item number: 163246736662*
*Seller: tasheramed *
*Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-DIOR-Handtasche-Schwarz-Damen-Tasche-Bag-Sac-Lady-Dior-Quilted-Leder-Purse/163246736662?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=40718&meid=2856f39ab96a40ebbf99d0c1dfc5e629&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=163246736662&itm=163246736662&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f426d77c-1775-11ea-90fa-74dbd1800d4a|parentrq:d6bacb1016e0a4e92236c170ffcfcedc|iid:1*



Hi joe! Is this real and also is this older version or new version of the bag


----------



## thepursenoob

Hi everyone! 
Can someone authenticate this Christian Dior Oblique Tote for me? I have posted photos of all materials that were sent to me.


----------



## gggnor

Hello. Just bought a lady dior from ebay, but I am not sure about the authentification. The serialnumber is what worries me the most, since I have read that the serialnumber on the lady dior bags should indicate the month and year the bag was produced. The serialnumber is: MA-0211 while the authencity dior card that came with the bag says it was purchased in 2003. The bag it self feels like real leather, but I looks brand new and I think that is a bit weird if the bag is 13 years old?

Link til the ebay listing: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...2BZmQamYQc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Kamkuc

Good day dear experts,

I recently purchased a pre-owned Miss Dior flap bag and am wondering about its authenticity. It came with a soft cotton Dior dustbag and no authenticity card. All in all it looks good, has nice even stitching, butter-soft leather and beautiful weaving, but there were small traces of glue on one side of the flap, which I’m not sure either came from the previous owner trying to fix loose weaves or a counterfeit maker.

The code is: 12-MA-1112

If authentic, I would appreciate if you could help me identify the year of production.


----------



## eco90720

Dear fellow Authenticator

Can someone authenticate this Dior Homme Roller messenger bag for me. I have googled a lot but i couldn’t find any relevant sources. Really appreciated. https://hk.carousell.com/p/263538290

Additional photo attached


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

thepursenoob said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can someone authenticate this Christian Dior Oblique Tote for me? I have posted photos of all materials that were sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607589
> View attachment 4607590
> View attachment 4607591
> View attachment 4607592
> View attachment 4607593
> View attachment 4607594
> View attachment 4607595
> View attachment 4607596
> View attachment 4607597
> View attachment 4607598
> View attachment 4607599
> View attachment 4607600


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

eco90720 said:


> Dear fellow Authenticator
> 
> Can someone authenticate this Dior Homme Roller messenger bag for me. I have googled a lot but i couldn’t find any relevant sources. Really appreciated. https://hk.carousell.com/p/263538290
> 
> Additional photo attached


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Kamkuc said:


> View attachment 4609040
> View attachment 4609039
> View attachment 4609026
> View attachment 4609027
> View attachment 4609028
> View attachment 4609029
> View attachment 4609030
> View attachment 4609031
> View attachment 4609032
> View attachment 4609034
> View attachment 4609036
> View attachment 4609038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day dear experts,
> 
> I recently purchased a pre-owned Miss Dior flap bag and am wondering about its authenticity. It came with a soft cotton Dior dustbag and no authenticity card. All in all it looks good, has nice even stitching, butter-soft leather and beautiful weaving, but there were small traces of glue on one side of the flap, which I’m not sure either came from the previous owner trying to fix loose weaves or a counterfeit maker.
> 
> The code is: 12-MA-1112
> 
> If authentic, I would appreciate if you could help me identify the year of production.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gggnor said:


> Hello. Just bought a lady dior from ebay, but I am not sure about the authentification. The serialnumber is what worries me the most, since I have read that the serialnumber on the lady dior bags should indicate the month and year the bag was produced. The serialnumber is: MA-0211 while the authencity dior card that came with the bag says it was purchased in 2003. The bag it self feels like real leather, but I looks brand new and I think that is a bit weird if the bag is 13 years old?
> 
> Link til the ebay listing:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Lady-Leather-Cannage-2ways-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Excellent-G1288-/312850742466?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=A%2Bspvo5vyxJVYEyrgE%2BZmQamYQc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> item: *Lady DIOR Handtasche Schwarz Damen Tasche Bag Sac Lady Dior Quilted Leder Purse*
> *Item number: 163246736662*
> *Seller: tasheramed *
> *Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-DIOR-Handtasche-Schwarz-Damen-Tasche-Bag-Sac-Lady-Dior-Quilted-Leder-Purse/163246736662?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=40718&meid=2856f39ab96a40ebbf99d0c1dfc5e629&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=163246736662&itm=163246736662&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f426d77c-1775-11ea-90fa-74dbd1800d4a|parentrq:d6bacb1016e0a4e92236c170ffcfcedc|iid:1*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi joe! Is this real and also is this older version or new version of the bag


There are not enough pictures to authenticate this bag with. Please see the post at the top of this bag for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

joahanna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I appear to have found quite a steal on german „ebay-kleinanzeigen“ (it is comparable to craigslist maybe?). I bought authentic bags on this platform before, the seller is active since 2014 and has the best rating, but the price seems too good to be true for an nearly unused item.
> 
> The pictures provided are not the best, do you think it‘s worth requesting more pictures or can this be deemed a fake already? I am not familiar with Dior leather, packaging, labels or tags.
> 
> Item Name: LADY DIOR CALFSKIN CARD HOLDER
> 
> URL: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tui-aus-echtem-kalbsleder/1270072119-156-7924
> 
> Hope I gave all the necessary info.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## eco90720

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you soooo much for you help. I am really appreciated.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> There are not enough pictures to authenticate this bag with. Please see the post at the top of this bag for photo requirements.


Thank You i will ask for more pics


----------



## joahanna

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you a lot!


----------



## gggnor

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## Gigi_lta1

hiii, I hope you can help me on that...

Item name: Satin Crystal Mini Lady Dior
Item number: unknown
Seller ID: 1359292932
Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/satin-crystal-mini-lady-dior-/1359292932

thanks xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> Yes it looks like the same photos


Update: Problem solved. I´ll do a post in the chat thread.


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_lta1 said:


> hiii, I hope you can help me on that...
> 
> Item name: Satin Crystal Mini Lady Dior
> Item number: unknown
> Seller ID: 1359292932
> Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/satin-crystal-mini-lady-dior-/1359292932
> 
> thanks xx


Cannot authenticate without photos of the interior tags and all logo embossings.


----------



## Veronique

Hello there!  Thank you for all your help with this item...its in such great condition, but I am worried about the tag.  Thank you again for any help!

Item name: Authentic CRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Hand Bag Lambskin Black Ladies Excellent r1814
Item number: 202822098413
Seller ID: rogue405
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...098413?hash=item2f39239ded:g:x~oAAOSwv7ldzOlG


----------



## victoria2407

Hi,
I hope you can help me on that. Thanks
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR 100% SILK Scarf
Item number: eBay item number: 201669873214
Seller ID: greatitems_allthetimes_2347
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-100-SILK-Scarf/201669873214


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe, what do you think
item Christian Dior Medium genuine handbag in Cherry Red calf skin
 item number: 223782984001
Seller ID kwiato7 (201






)
link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-genuine-handbag-in-Cherry-Red-calf-skin/223782984001?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Can you kindly help me authenticate this bag please?

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: bluefishjkkk
Direct URL link:CHRISTIAN DIOR  https://ph.carousell.com/p/249479701


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: bluefishjkkk
> Direct URL link:CHRISTIAN DIOR  https://ph.carousell.com/p/249479701


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe, what do you think
> item Christian Dior Medium genuine handbag in Cherry Red calf skin
> item number: 223782984001
> Seller ID kwiato7 (201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-genuine-handbag-in-Cherry-Red-calf-skin/223782984001?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


I believe this is authentic. Not sure why it's so cheap.


----------



## averagejoe

victoria2407 said:


> Hi,
> I hope you can help me on that. Thanks
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR 100% SILK Scarf
> Item number: eBay item number: 201669873214
> Seller ID: greatitems_allthetimes_2347
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-100-SILK-Scarf/201669873214


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Veronique said:


> Hello there!  Thank you for all your help with this item...its in such great condition, but I am worried about the tag.  Thank you again for any help!
> 
> Item name: Authentic CRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Hand Bag Lambskin Black Ladies Excellent r1814
> Item number: 202822098413
> Seller ID: rogue405
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...098413?hash=item2f39239ded:g:x~oAAOSwv7ldzOlG


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Dimngo12345

Hello Average Joe,

Can you kindly help me authenticate this bag please?

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: vintage nice
Direct URL link:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May I ask for input on this bag, please? 
I bought it from Vestiaire Collective. It arrived today and as much as I want to believe in their expertise I have read so much about them not always being right I really would appreciate a truly expert opinion. 

Dior Trailer Trash
seller: Vestiaire Collective


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I hope I took enough photos. Seeing some of them right now with fresh eyes (unlike through the foggy rose coloured glasses I tend to "wear" while buying something and that might confuse the information I get out of hours of research) a nasty little doubt creeps up and I am really nervous now.
Thank-you in advance!


----------



## zombie1986

Dear authenticators, 
Can you help authenticate this bag
Item name: Diorama micro cannage bag
Item id: 174067105364
Seller id: sallyhoang
link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174067105364

really appreciate your time


----------



## odanana

Mini Lady Dior. I don’t have a better photo because this bag is back home (I moved abroad and left some of my things). Bought from a seller. Someone pointed out the canage is a bit off...


----------



## averagejoe

Dimngo12345 said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: vintage nice
> Direct URL link:



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> May I ask for input on this bag, please?
> I bought it from Vestiaire Collective. It arrived today and as much as I want to believe in their expertise I have read so much about them not always being right I really would appreciate a truly expert opinion.
> 
> Dior Trailer Trash
> seller: Vestiaire Collective
> 
> View attachment 4612709
> View attachment 4612710
> View attachment 4612711
> View attachment 4612712
> View attachment 4612713
> View attachment 4612714
> View attachment 4612715
> View attachment 4612717
> View attachment 4612718
> View attachment 4612719
> View attachment 4612720
> View attachment 4612721


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

odanana said:


> Mini Lady Dior. I don’t have a better photo because this bag is back home (I moved abroad and left some of my things). Bought from a seller. Someone pointed out the canage is a bit off...


We cannot authenticate with these pictures. Please upload several pictures from multiple angles and of multiple details of the bag when you return home.


----------



## averagejoe

zombie1986 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you help authenticate this bag
> Item name: Diorama micro cannage bag
> Item id: 174067105364
> Seller id: sallyhoang
> link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174067105364
> 
> really appreciate your time


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your time! I do feel a lot better now! Having a fake bag is a horror to me and Vestiaire only has a 72 hour time slot to complain in case of problems. 

I know I am not supposed to nitpick details here for not to feed counterfeiters ideas, but please let me explain what made me nervous about my bag: no stitching around the number tag, the stitching on the red inside pocket zipper fob not going all the way around and the ugly metal zipper stopper in plain view.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for your time! I do feel a lot better now! Having a fake bag is a horror to me and Vestiaire only has a 72 hour time slot to complain in case of problems.
> 
> I know I am not supposed to nitpick details here for not to feed counterfeiters ideas, but please let me explain what made me nervous about my bag: no stitching around the number tag, the stitching on the red inside pocket zipper fob not going all the way around and the ugly metal zipper stopper in plain view.


This is a much older Dior style. Many of the details have changed over the years (it's almost 20 years old!).


----------



## zombie1986

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for the prompt response!


----------



## LuxloverNAJ

Hi Averagejoe, 

I was wondering if you would be able to help me authenticate what seems like a vintage Lady Dior. It was purchased at a great price, so I’m a bit worried! 

Item name: Medium Lady Dior in Black
Item number: CAL44551_N0
Seller ID: etkg
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143462928075 

I cannot thank you enough for helping a newbie like me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> This is a much older Dior style. Many of the details have changed over the years (it's almost 20 years old!).



Thank-you, again! I appreciate your help very much! (And apologize for being such a pest!)
So it´s time to put my doubts to rest and start loving my bag. 

It should be from 2001. I found the card for this bag at the bottom of the dustbag now, too  and given the card itself isn´t a fake and does belong to this bag it confirms the 2001 date. 





One last question, please - or make it two: what does the date code inside the bag stand for, please? "BM -0061"? And what does the "EGT" stand for on the card, please? 

Thank-you a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

LuxloverNAJ said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> I was wondering if you would be able to help me authenticate what seems like a vintage Lady Dior. It was purchased at a great price, so I’m a bit worried!
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior in Black
> Item number: CAL44551_N0
> Seller ID: etkg
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143462928075
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for helping a newbie like me!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you, again! I appreciate your help very much! (And apologize for being such a pest!)
> So it´s time to put my doubts to rest and start loving my bag.
> 
> It should be from 2001. I found the card for this bag at the bottom of the dustbag now, too  and given the card itself isn´t a fake and does belong to this bag it confirms the 2001 date.
> 
> View attachment 4613391
> View attachment 4613392
> 
> 
> One last question, please - or make it two: what does the date code inside the bag stand for, please? "BM -0061"? And what does the "EGT" stand for on the card, please?
> 
> Thank-you a lot!


EGT stands for the boutique it was purchased from. Not sure which boutique it stands for. 

The date code means the bag was made in June 2001.


----------



## LuxloverNAJ

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Wonderful! Thank you so much for your help Averagejoe!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> EGT stands for the boutique it was purchased from. Not sure which boutique it stands for.
> 
> The date code means the bag was made in June 2001.


Thank-you, again for your great help! I´m very grateful for your sharing your knowledge and being so patient with me!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these two bags authenticated? Thank you so much!! 

Item: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior
Item #: 143472109201
Seller: beds.to.beads
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143472109201


----------



## k5ml3k

Thank you so much!!

Item: Dior Lady Mini Cruise Bag
Item #: 184081109344
Seller: mariluparis 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184081109344


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these two bags authenticated? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior
> Item #: 143472109201
> Seller: beds.to.beads
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143472109201


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Dior Lady Mini Cruise Bag
> Item #: 184081109344
> Seller: mariluparis
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184081109344


I believe this is fake


----------



## Whitepaperclip

Item name: lady Dior in ivory medium
Online reseller name:EverydayGoldRush
Direct URL link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store...1801101140/?l-id=rgm_shopsearch_en_rvp_widget

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Whitepaperclip said:


> Item name: lady Dior in ivory medium
> Online reseller name:EverydayGoldRush
> Direct URL link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store...1801101140/?l-id=rgm_shopsearch_en_rvp_widget
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Aw man, thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## nayuki

Item name:  Lady Dior Mini Purse 
Online reseller name: katalyst85
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...aca-4b18-8565-2d8cba2de1a6#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## jparks27

Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Diorama Calfskin clutch Mirror Pink $1750 
Item number: 283706404725
Seller ID: jimimou
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Diorama-Calfskin-clutch-Mirror-Pink-1750/283706404725

She says this is from a friends and family sale and thus no receipt. Thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

jparks27 said:


> Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Diorama Calfskin clutch Mirror Pink $1750
> Item number: 283706404725
> Seller ID: jimimou
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Diorama-Calfskin-clutch-Mirror-Pink-1750/283706404725
> 
> She says this is from a friends and family sale and thus no receipt. Thoughts?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nayuki said:


> Item name:  Lady Dior Mini Purse
> Online reseller name: katalyst85
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Mini-Purse-Crossbody-Multi-RARE-COLOR-NIB-/293368263760?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=c963dd43e1ab4ae384e12bad54ab4abb&bu=44062882588&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F293368263760&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=1071fb3e16f0aa12b770f1b3fffc7a75&ul_noapp=true&pageci=96369ee9-7aca-4b18-8565-2d8cba2de1a6#vi__app-cvip-panel


I believe this is fake


----------



## jparks27

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## graciexcox

hi, can someone authenticate this for me? There’s no serial number so I’m concerned it’s fake


----------



## everland717

Hello, would like to check if the bag is authentic. It doesn’t come with authenticity card which got me abit worried. 

Thanks in advance 

Got from this site: 
https://www.reebonz.com/sg/dior/bags/pre-owned-christian-dior-mini-lady-dior-14937113/deeplink

Below are the images:


----------



## averagejoe

graciexcox said:


> hi, can someone authenticate this for me? There’s no serial number so I’m concerned it’s fake
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616888
> View attachment 4616889
> View attachment 4616890
> View attachment 4616891
> View attachment 4616893


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

everland717 said:


> Hello, would like to check if the bag is authentic. It doesn’t come with authenticity card which got me abit worried.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Got from this site:
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/dior/bags/pre-owned-christian-dior-mini-lady-dior-14937113/deeplink
> 
> Below are the images:
> View attachment 4617063
> 
> View attachment 4617062
> View attachment 4617065
> View attachment 4617066
> View attachment 4617067
> View attachment 4617068


I believe this is authentic


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this for me please? Thank you!

Item name: Mini lady dior lambskin bag pink
Item number: 283704950020
Seller: beauty_items*
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-lady-dior-lambskin-bag-pink/283704950020

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Mini lady dior lambskin bag pink
> Item number: 283704950020
> Seller: beauty_items*
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-lady-dior-lambskin-bag-pink/283704950020
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## everland717

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for helping!!


----------



## Cilvia

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I just bought my first Dior purse today for 110 USD and it came with the dust bag, but the seller said she had lost the authenticity card so I'm a bit concerned it's fake. It has the serial number/manufacture date(?), MC 0141. And if anybody has any information about the purse I would love to know! Thank you so much in advance.









Thank you so much again!

Edit: put in the wrong size image.


----------



## GuavaOnTheRocks

Hi there: purchased my First Lady Dior Mini in matte black from poshmark. It got sent to poshmark for authentication but just wanted to be sure as I can’t verify it they are truly Dior experts...thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

GuavaOnTheRocks said:


> Hi there: purchased my First Lady Dior Mini in matte black from poshmark. It got sent to poshmark for authentication but just wanted to be sure as I can’t verify it they are truly Dior experts...thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4618372
> View attachment 4618373
> View attachment 4618374
> View attachment 4618375
> View attachment 4618376
> View attachment 4618377
> View attachment 4618378
> View attachment 4618379


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cilvia said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I just bought my first Dior purse today for 110 USD and it came with the dust bag, but the seller said she had lost the authenticity card so I'm a bit concerned it's fake. It has the serial number/manufacture date(?), MC 0141. And if anybody has any information about the purse I would love to know! Thank you so much in advance.
> View attachment 4618359
> View attachment 4618360
> View attachment 4618361
> View attachment 4618362
> View attachment 4618363
> View attachment 4618364
> View attachment 4618365
> View attachment 4618366
> 
> Thank you so much again!
> 
> Edit: put in the wrong size image.


I'm really not sure about this piece because I haven't seen this style before. Everything else about it actually looks fine, though.


----------



## GuavaOnTheRocks

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, so very appreciated!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi joe 
Trying to find a new one
Item Mini lady dior lambskin bag pink
Item number 283704950020
Seller beauty_items*
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-lad...rentrq:1b5a769116f0a4e8e0b11f35ffa2bbec|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi joe
> Trying to find a new one
> Item Mini lady dior lambskin bag pink
> Item number 283704950020
> Seller beauty_items*
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-lady-dior-lambskin-bag-pink/283704950020?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=aeaf787197b14a1d94f0014980d9bc0e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=283704950020&itm=283704950020&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:913f292f-21ee-11ea-b3e7-74dbd1803353|parentrq:1b5a769116f0a4e8e0b11f35ffa2bbec|iid:1


I believe this is fake


----------



## Cilvia

averagejoe said:


> I'm really not sure about this piece because I haven't seen this style before. Everything else about it actually looks fine, though.



Thank you so much! Will ask around elsewhere if any body knows about it.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Ooooo Thanks, the lady insisting it is bought from store
She replied this 

*Hello, 
Which authentication service was this please there must be an error from their side this is 100% genuine and have even uploaded the receipt. Some authentication services may not be reliable and more care about how much they charge? Please could you inform me which authentication service you had gone through 
Kindest regards*


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Ooooo Thanks, the lady insisting it is bought from store
> She replied this
> 
> *Hello, *
> *Which authentication service was this please there must be an error from their side this is 100% genuine and have even uploaded the receipt. Some authentication services may not be reliable and more care about how much they charge? Please could you inform me which authentication service you had gone through *
> *Kindest regards*




I wouldn't say that I believe something is fake unless I was sure.

I wouldn't expect a seller who sells fakes as the real thing to be honest to begin with.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I wouldn't say that I believe something is fake unless I was sure.
> 
> I wouldn't expect a seller who sells fakes as the real thing to be honest to begin with.


Thank You so much!


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Thank You so much!


I cant believe people would can do that. I am terrified when hearing this


----------



## magghue

Can you tell me if this is authentic? I recently received as a gift.


----------



## Adelinechy

Hi, I need help with this old vintage clutch. There’s no serial number anywhere. I’m not sure if it’s authentic though. It’s a ailee zipper. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Adelinechy

I’m also looking to buy this bag but I’m not sure of the authenticity cos the thread looks like it’s falling off but I’m thinking it’s fine cos it’s vintage. But I can’t find of this particular bag anywhere else. Can someone one help me please! Thank you so much!


----------



## Adelinechy

I’m also looking to buy this bag but I’m not sure of the authenticity cos the stitching looks like it’s falling off but I’m thinking it’s fine cos it’s vintage. But I can’t find of this particular bag anywhere else. Can someone help me please! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shezza16

Item name: authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior lamb/gold+strap+authenticity card,like new
Item number:  133266424063
Seller ID: jcx.88 
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authent...rentrq:2856b8ed16f0a4b77cac7ac7ffa24358|iid:1
Please authenticate this for me. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

magghue said:


> Can you tell me if this is authentic? I recently received as a gift.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Adelinechy said:


> View attachment 4619665
> View attachment 4619664
> View attachment 4619663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also looking to buy this bag but I’m not sure of the authenticity cos the thread looks like it’s falling off but I’m thinking it’s fine cos it’s vintage. But I can’t find of this particular bag anywhere else. Can someone one help me please! Thank you so much!





Adelinechy said:


> View attachment 4619666
> View attachment 4619667
> View attachment 4619668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also looking to buy this bag but I’m not sure of the authenticity cos the stitching looks like it’s falling off but I’m thinking it’s fine cos it’s vintage. But I can’t find of this particular bag anywhere else. Can someone help me please! Thank you so much!


I moved your other post here and realized you posted here already. Please do not post authenticity questions outside of this thread in the future. There is no need to post something here and then the same post on a different thread.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Shezza16 said:


> Item name: authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior lamb/gold+strap+authenticity card,like new
> Item number:  133266424063
> Seller ID: jcx.88
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authentic-Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-lamb-gold-strap-authenticity-card-like-new/133266424063?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=9853521461984d50ba148bd25db6e8e9&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=133266424063&itm=133266424063&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:cf1f5322-23e9-11ea-86a6-74dbd180b5bb|parentrq:2856b8ed16f0a4b77cac7ac7ffa24358|iid:1
> Please authenticate this for me. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Adelinechy said:


> Hi, I need help with this old vintage clutch. There’s no serial number anywhere. I’m not sure if it’s authentic though. It’s a ailee zipper. Thank you so much for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Joe

item:Christian Dior AUTHENTIC Lady Dior Black Leather Cannage Mini Hand Bag 06MA1015
Item number 283719461030
Seller beauty_items 
Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283719461030


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> item:Christian Dior AUTHENTIC Lady Dior Black Leather Cannage Mini Hand Bag 06MA1015
> Item number 283719461030
> Seller beauty_items
> Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283719461030


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pinkie*

So many dishonesty 


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


----------



## pinkkie2987

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag please?
Dior Diorama Wallet on a chain/ clutch.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Whitecollar

Hey there! I am soooo glad I found this forum and thread because I'm having a hard time purchasing from resellers.
I have recently bought this Dior Saddle from a local reseller (with a physical boutique) it comes with everything, except for receipts. This isn't my first saddle so it felt the same as dior boutique bought saddles until recently there is this creaking sound from the CD hardware part. Would love your opinion on this and thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

pinkkie2987 said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag please?
> Dior Diorama Wallet on a chain/ clutch.
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Whitecollar said:


> Hey there! I am soooo glad I found this forum and thread because I'm having a hard time purchasing from resellers.
> I have recently bought this Dior Saddle from a local reseller (with a physical boutique) it comes with everything, except for receipts. This isn't my first saddle so it felt the same as dior boutique bought saddles until recently there is this creaking sound from the CD hardware part. Would love your opinion on this and thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## AnnaHalina

Dear Addy and all the kind authenticators,

I was wondering whether you might be able to cast an eye on the following photos, to let me know if this looks authentic to you please? The code would indicate it is a 2010 model, but the details of the tag seem a bit suspicious to me (the font especially). 


Item name: Lady Dior Bag Micro Cannage in Patent Black 
Direct URL link: Local Consignment store in the UK (Leicester)
Photos: Attached x 5

Thank you for your time and your kindness!

Best wishes,
Anna


----------



## rukia0814

Hope you can help me authenticate this Lady Dior; let me know if additional pictures are needed I'll request frrom fashionphile thanks.

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link:
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-429390


----------



## qlvernn

Hi Dior authenticators, 

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! 

I received this Diorissimo that I bought off eBay in the mail yesterday, and some things tell me that this bag is not authentic, especially when i compare them with my other dior bags.  When the Seller sent across additional pictures previously, she had omitted those pictures with "red flags". I have uploaded the pictures of the actual bag  taken today. If this post is sensitive, feel free to PM me instead. Many thanks in advance, and happy holidays! 

Item name: *Christian Dior Pink and Black leather Diorissimo Large*
Item number: 202842535826
Seller ID: mia090712
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...2ISZzVy3TU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

AnnaHalina said:


> Dear Addy and all the kind authenticators,
> 
> I was wondering whether you might be able to cast an eye on the following photos, to let me know if this looks authentic to you please? The code would indicate it is a 2010 model, but the details of the tag seem a bit suspicious to me (the font especially).
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Bag Micro Cannage in Patent Black
> Direct URL link: Local Consignment store in the UK (Leicester)
> Photos: Attached x 5
> 
> Thank you for your time and your kindness!
> 
> Best wishes,
> Anna


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi Dior authenticators,
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> I received this Diorissimo that I bought off eBay in the mail yesterday, and some things tell me that this bag is not authentic, especially when i compare them with my other dior bags.  When the Seller sent across additional pictures previously, she had omitted those pictures with "red flags". I have uploaded the pictures of the actual bag  taken today. If this post is sensitive, feel free to PM me instead. Many thanks in advance, and happy holidays!
> 
> Item name: *Christian Dior Pink and Black leather Diorissimo Large*
> Item number: 202842535826
> Seller ID: mia090712
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Pink-and-Black-leather-Diorissimo-Large-/202842535826?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=4MNrEuMIqy3ZQs9MD2ISZzVy3TU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 4624579
> View attachment 4624580
> View attachment 4624581
> View attachment 4624582
> View attachment 4624583
> View attachment 4624584


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

rukia0814 said:


> Hope you can help me authenticate this Lady Dior; let me know if additional pictures are needed I'll request frrom fashionphile thanks.
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-429390


I believe this is authentic


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Many thanks averagejoe!


----------



## AnnaHalina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for your advice ! 
Anna


----------



## rukia0814

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks


----------



## jung_

Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Its not from any famous resellers. Going to buy it for $3k from an owner who doesn’t want it anymore. So please help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

jung_ said:


> Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Its not from any famous resellers. Going to buy it for $3k from an owner who doesn’t want it anymore. So please help me. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625732
> View attachment 4625733
> View attachment 4625735
> View attachment 4625736
> View attachment 4625737
> View attachment 4625738
> View attachment 4625739


Please see the message at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Joe,

some pics are missing but I think you will probaly know from available pics
item christian dior lady dior bag
 item number: 114038846079
seller: shereen21860 (96






)
link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christia...846079?hash=item1a8d3eb27f:g:RRsAAOSwSKBeCOys


----------



## holy.chic

Hello! First time poster, love this forum. Please let me know if I have done anything incorrectly. Thank you in advance for the assistance.

Since this is a Poshmark item rather than eBay I am providing the info I can.

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag in Blue Dior Canvas
Seller name: handbagdream
Link: https://posh.mk/AK4QP8dEQ2

Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> some pics are missing but I think you will probaly know from available pics
> item christian dior lady dior bag
> item number: 114038846079
> seller: shereen21860 (96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christia...846079?hash=item1a8d3eb27f:g:RRsAAOSwSKBeCOys


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

holy.chic said:


> Hello! First time poster, love this forum. Please let me know if I have done anything incorrectly. Thank you in advance for the assistance.
> 
> Since this is a Poshmark item rather than eBay I am providing the info I can.
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag in Blue Dior Canvas
> Seller name: handbagdream
> Link: https://posh.mk/AK4QP8dEQ2
> 
> Thanks again!


Looks okay so far but I want to see more pictures of the bag to be sure, including of the entire bag from the front view (rather than from an angle).


----------



## roses-and-bananas

Dear Friends

Could you please tell me what you think of this lady Dior?

Thank you !


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Happy New Year


----------



## averagejoe

roses-and-bananas said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Could you please tell me what you think of this lady Dior?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4627560
> View attachment 4627561
> View attachment 4627562
> View attachment 4627563
> View attachment 4627564
> View attachment 4627565


Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Happy New Year


Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## unnit

Please help me authenticate this Dior Diorama


----------



## pltjess

Looking for some help authenticating. Thank you! 

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR CANNAGE BEIGE PATENT LEATHER BAG
Item number: 293402070374
Seller ID:mimiasta
Direct URL link: Ebay Link


----------



## unnit

I have more pictures now

View attachment 4628542


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hello! 
Could you please help me authenticate this bag. EBay listing: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254465532322 

I have attached photos!


----------



## roses-and-bananas

Dear friends 

I’d appreciate your thoughts on this lady bag - lots of images attached. 

xx


----------



## Caliyoung87

Thanks in advance @averagejoe 



Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4628570
> 
> Hello!
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag. EBay listing: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254465532322
> 
> I have attached photos!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4628570
> 
> Hello!
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag. EBay listing: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254465532322
> 
> I have attached photos!



sorry! I realized I didn’t include some details
Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Medium 
Item number: 254465532322
Seller ID: tomer_sr
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254465532322


----------



## mywmy

Hello there,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Medium Saddle Bag- Navy Oblique
Item number: 223826322222
Seller ID: seeger763
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Medium-Saddle-Bag-Navy-Oblique/223826322222


----------



## holy.chic

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay so far but I want to see more pictures of the bag to be sure, including of the entire bag from the front view (rather than from an angle).



EDIT: Seller hasn’t added new photos yet. Will update once she adds new photos. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> sorry! I realized I didn’t include some details
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Medium
> Item number: 254465532322
> Seller ID: tomer_sr
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/254465532322


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Medium Saddle Bag- Navy Oblique
> Item number: 223826322222
> Seller ID: seeger763
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Medium-Saddle-Bag-Navy-Oblique/223826322222


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

roses-and-bananas said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I’d appreciate your thoughts on this lady bag - lots of images attached.
> 
> xx


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Omg. I’m so stressed out :/ do you think I could Pm you? I just paid for it stupidly because the seller was being really forthcoming and seemed like he was telling the truth about where it was purchased.


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Omg. I’m so stressed out :/ do you think I could Pm you? I just paid for it stupidly because the seller was being really forthcoming and seemed like he was telling the truth about where it was purchased.


No, there is no need to PM me as I am sure of my belief. 

And please do not post your request more than once in the future. It makes it easier to miss other people's posts.


----------



## averagejoe

unnit said:


> I have more pictures now
> View attachment 4628541
> View attachment 4628542
> View attachment 4628545
> View attachment 4628541
> 
> View attachment 4628621


Normally we need a lot more pictures to authenticate an item with, but in this case, I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> Omg. I’m so stressed out :/ do you think I could Pm you? I just paid for it stupidly because the seller was being really forthcoming and seemed like he was telling the truth about where it was purchased.


@averagejoe what advice do you have if the seller refuses to cancel my order? It’s super stressful now :’( I was fairly certain this looked authentic and he said he purchased it from the Dior boutique in London and knew the amounts and everything...


----------



## averagejoe

pltjess said:


> Looking for some help authenticating. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR CANNAGE BEIGE PATENT LEATHER BAG
> Item number: 293402070374
> Seller ID:mimiasta
> Direct URL link: Ebay Link


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> No, there is no need to PM me as I am sure of my belief.
> 
> And please do not post your request more than once in the future. It makes it easier to miss other people's posts.



sorry about that!!!! I won’t do that in the future. I tried to delete my first post but couldn’t delete it.


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> @averagejoe what advice do you have if the seller refuses to cancel my order? It’s super stressful now :’( I was fairly certain this looked authentic and he said he purchased it from the Dior boutique in London and knew the amounts and everything...


I've heard almost every story here about what sellers claim. The only way to tell if the item is authentic is by several detailed photos of the bag they have in possession. Some people are skilled deceivers (they are scam artists, after all). You can refuse the item when it ships to you and then file a charge back through your credit card because you did not receive the item.


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I've heard almost every story here about what sellers claim. The only way to tell if the item is authentic is by several detailed photos of the bag they have in possession. Some people are skilled deceivers (they are scam artists, after all). You can refuse the item when it ships to you and then file a charge back through your credit card because you did not receive the item.



How does one refuse an item once it has shipped? Just don’t accept the package and it gets shipped back? 
I paid using PayPal.... sigh this is stressful. I’ve reached out to the seller to see if they can cancel my order.  I apologize for all the questions, but in terms of marks of inauthenticity - what were the major signs? 
Thank you so much @averagejoe. I wish I waited to hear back from you before paying :/ ugh so stressful.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> How does one refuse an item once it has shipped? Just don’t accept the package and it gets shipped back?
> I paid using PayPal.... sigh this is stressful. I’ve reached out to the seller to see if they can cancel my order.  I apologize for all the questions, but in terms of marks of inauthenticity - what were the major signs?
> Thank you so much @averagejoe. I wish I waited to hear back from you before paying :/ ugh so stressful.



hi @averagejoe 

I realized that the link I included in the second post was incorrect. This is the correct link:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F254465532322 

Was this the bag that you reviewed? Or was it that strap? I didn’t mean to post that link to the strap.


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> hi @averagejoe
> 
> I realized that the link I included in the second post was incorrect. This is the correct link:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F254465532322
> 
> Was this the bag that you reviewed? Or was it that strap? I didn’t mean to post that link to the strap.


I authenticated the item you posted pictures of. This is the same item that I authenticated. I did not make a mistake.


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> How does one refuse an item once it has shipped? Just don’t accept the package and it gets shipped back?
> I paid using PayPal.... sigh this is stressful. I’ve reached out to the seller to see if they can cancel my order.  I apologize for all the questions, but in terms of marks of inauthenticity - what were the major signs?
> Thank you so much @averagejoe. I wish I waited to hear back from you before paying :/ ugh so stressful.


I cannot disclose why I believe this bag is fake. That won't change whether this bag is fake or not anyway.


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I cannot disclose why I believe this bag is fake. That won't change whether this bag is fake or not anyway.


Thank you for all your help. Do you know the best authentication service/ site for Dior? In case I need to file a PayPal claim?


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you for all your help. Do you know the best authentication service/ site for Dior? In case I need to file a PayPal claim?


You can do a forum search because I'm not sure. You should ask PayPal which one they actually accept.


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> You can do a forum search because I'm not sure. You should ask PayPal which one they actually accept.


Thank you!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you!


@averagejoe ! THANK YOU SO MUCH AVERAGEJOE!!!! I reached out the seller, who was really communicative throughout, and they offered to cancel my order - though still claiming its Authentic and said that I could call the Dior Boutique in London...  *dunno* maybe he got sold a fake unknowingly...

I'm SO grateful for you and will NEVER purchase a bag again off eBay without first hearing from this forum. Thank you again, you really were so helpful with your patience and replies to my inquiries... I really appreciate it. Hope you have a great rest of your weekend.


----------



## mywmy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## 123lushan

Hello, I would be grateful if you could please authenticate this bag?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLUE-DIO...011487?hash=item1a8dac085f:g:nZ4AAOSwi~Fd94ui

Thank you very much!


----------



## sofiyapushina

Hi,could you help me please to authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> @averagejoe ! THANK YOU SO MUCH AVERAGEJOE!!!! I reached out the seller, who was really communicative throughout, and they offered to cancel my order - though still claiming its Authentic and said that I could call the Dior Boutique in London...  *dunno* maybe he got sold a fake unknowingly...
> 
> I'm SO grateful for you and will NEVER purchase a bag again off eBay without first hearing from this forum. Thank you again, you really were so helpful with your patience and replies to my inquiries... I really appreciate it. Hope you have a great rest of your weekend.


I'm really glad that it worked out!


----------



## averagejoe

sofiyapushina said:


> Hi,could you help me please to authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## holy.chic

averagejoe said:


> Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.





holy.chic said:


> Hello! First time poster, love this forum. Please let me know if I have done anything incorrectly. Thank you in advance for the assistance.
> 
> Since this is a Poshmark item rather than eBay I am providing the info I can.
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag in Blue Dior Canvas
> Seller name: handbagdream
> Link: https://posh.mk/AK4QP8dEQ2
> 
> Thanks again!





averagejoe said:


> Looks okay so far but I want to see more pictures of the bag to be sure, including of the entire bag from the front view (rather than from an angle).



Hi Joe! I requested more photos from the seller, including one straight on. She has updated the listing. Please let me know what you think. Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

holy.chic said:


> Hi Joe! I requested more photos from the seller, including one straight on. She has updated the listing. Please let me know what you think. Thanks again!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
Please authenticate this Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Vintage
> Please authenticate this Dior.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## xnakax

Hello, could you please authenticate these suede boots for me? Thank you in advance! And also if they are authentic, I’d like to know your personal opinion on whether they are nice, worth buying and comfortable 

Item name: Dior Suede Boots
Seller’s name: burcutng
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/christian-dior-siyah-cizme-az-kullanilmis-burcutng-42744490
Pictures:


----------



## audoct

Hi averagejoe

Could you please authenticate a lady dior bag that i bought from a friend
Thanks in advance


----------



## audoct

audoct said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Could you please authenticate a lady dior bag that i bought from a friend
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633031
> View attachment 4633032
> View attachment 4633033
> View attachment 4633034
> View attachment 4633035
> View attachment 4633036
> View attachment 4633037
> View attachment 4633038
> View attachment 4633033
> View attachment 4633030


----------



## 123lushan

Hello! Sorry to ask again but if I could get some advice on this Book Tote bag I would be very grateful! Please let me know if you need more info. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...011487?hash=item1a8dac085f:g:nZ4AAOSwi~Fd94ui


----------



## NickiD

Hello,

I'm new to this so huge apologies if I'm doing this wrong, but I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Dior bag, which my 80 year old mum found in her wardrobe. She thinks it was bought new from a shop sometime between 1975 and 1987. I can't find anything else like it online.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jacquzi

Hi
Is this wallet authentic? Serial number: CM0093


----------



## Thriftaddict8

Hello,

I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this Dior bag. Thank you!

Item name: Dior gaucho?


----------



## audreybow

Hello! I was hoping someone could help me try and authenticate this Dior tuxedo jacket. I could not find anything similar online and the lettering on the tag seemed slightly slanted which was a red flag. I am an ebay seller for a nonprofit and this was a donation given to us so I don't have much information about it but don't want to sell it if it's not authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

xnakax said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate these suede boots for me? Thank you in advance! And also if they are authentic, I’d like to know your personal opinion on whether they are nice, worth buying and comfortable
> 
> Item name: Dior Suede Boots
> Seller’s name: burcutng
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/christian-dior-siyah-cizme-az-kullanilmis-burcutng-42744490
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4632981
> View attachment 4632982
> View attachment 4632984
> View attachment 4632986
> View attachment 4632988
> View attachment 4632990


Not sure about this one, although I believe they are likely authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

audreybow said:


> Hello! I was hoping someone could help me try and authenticate this Dior tuxedo jacket. I could not find anything similar online and the lettering on the tag seemed slightly slanted which was a red flag. I am an ebay seller for a nonprofit and this was a donation given to us so I don't have much information about it but don't want to sell it if it's not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635249
> View attachment 4635250
> View attachment 4635251
> View attachment 4635252
> View attachment 4635253
> View attachment 4635254
> View attachment 4635255
> View attachment 4635256


Sorry can't help with this one.


----------



## averagejoe

Thriftaddict8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this Dior bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior gaucho?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jacquzi said:


> Hi
> Is this wallet authentic? Serial number: CM0093


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

NickiD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this so huge apologies if I'm doing this wrong, but I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Dior bag, which my 80 year old mum found in her wardrobe. She thinks it was bought new from a shop sometime between 1975 and 1987. I can't find anything else like it online.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4633322
> View attachment 4633323
> View attachment 4633324
> View attachment 4633325
> View attachment 4633326
> View attachment 4633327
> View attachment 4633328


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Hello! Sorry to ask again but if I could get some advice on this Book Tote bag I would be very grateful! Please let me know if you need more info.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=UKlink&mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLUE-DIOR-BOOK-TOTE-DIOR-OBLIQUE-BAG/114046011487?hash=item1a8dac085f:g:nZ4AAOSwi~Fd94ui


The link doesn't work. Please post in the requested format as outlined by the post at the top.


----------



## averagejoe

audoct said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Could you please authenticate a lady dior bag that i bought from a friend
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633031
> View attachment 4633032
> View attachment 4633033
> View attachment 4633034
> View attachment 4633035
> View attachment 4633036
> View attachment 4633037
> View attachment 4633038
> View attachment 4633033
> View attachment 4633030


I believe this is authentic


----------



## foudesac

Hi AverageJoe,

I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate this Dior So Real sunglasses.

Item name        : Dior So Real Sunglasses
Item number     : 233461367715
Seller ID           :  rangafolife
Direct URL link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-So...367715?hash=item365b61c3a3:g:DdsAAOSwYzdeGAJ5

Thank you so much!


----------



## audoct

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



phew!! THANKS again


----------



## Pursehunter11

Item name: *Maillot De Bain Dior Monogramme Neuf Taille M*
Online reseller name: *xpx59*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrder...421821&transId=0&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2673


----------



## carnyhenna

Hi! 

I came across this Dior anorak and would like a bit of help to authenticate it. Here are the details of the listing:

Item name: Dior Anorak
Online reseller name: @milanbusinnes
Direct URL link: https://sobump.com/products/wvhBCH0gN5-Dior-Anorak

Thank you so much for your help in advance! Much appreciated!!


----------



## averagejoe

Pursehunter11 said:


> Item name: *Maillot De Bain Dior Monogramme Neuf Taille M*
> Online reseller name: *xpx59*
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrder...421821&transId=0&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2673
> View attachment 4636846
> View attachment 4636847
> View attachment 4636848
> View attachment 4636849


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

carnyhenna said:


> Hi!
> 
> I came across this Dior anorak and would like a bit of help to authenticate it. Here are the details of the listing:
> 
> Item name: Dior Anorak
> Online reseller name: @milanbusinnes
> Direct URL link: https://sobump.com/products/wvhBCH0gN5-Dior-Anorak
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in advance! Much appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 4636889
> View attachment 4636890
> View attachment 4636891
> View attachment 4636892
> View attachment 4636894
> View attachment 4636896


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

foudesac said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate this Dior So Real sunglasses.
> 
> Item name        : Dior So Real Sunglasses
> Item number     : 233461367715
> Seller ID           :  rangafolife
> Direct URL link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-So...367715?hash=item365b61c3a3:g:DdsAAOSwYzdeGAJ5
> 
> Thank you so much!


Missing photo of the name of the sunglasses inscribed on the other arm


----------



## PoliticalGal

Hello! Hoping for some authentication help with this grained metallic Dio(r)evolution bag on Fashionphile. I can’t seem to find any pictures of this bag having been made in grained metallic elsewhere...Thank you!!!

https://www.fashionphile.com/dior-metallic-grained-calfskin-diorevolution-flap-bag-black-gold-464346


----------



## Pursehunter11

Item name: *Veste Dior Tout En Monogramme Dior Coupe Cintrée Taille 36 38*
Online reseller name: *xpx59*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173995174199


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

PoliticalGal said:


> Hello! Hoping for some authentication help with this grained metallic Dio(r)evolution bag on Fashionphile. I can’t seem to find any pictures of this bag having been made in grained metallic elsewhere...Thank you!!!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/dior-metallic-grained-calfskin-diorevolution-flap-bag-black-gold-464346


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pursehunter11 said:


> Item name: *Veste Dior Tout En Monogramme Dior Coupe Cintrée Taille 36 38*
> Online reseller name: *xpx59*
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173995174199
> View attachment 4637820
> View attachment 4637821
> View attachment 4637822
> View attachment 4637823
> View attachment 4637824
> View attachment 4637825
> View attachment 4637826


The link doesn't work, but based on the pictures provided, I believe that the item in the pictures is authentic


----------



## PoliticalGal

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Many thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## SherwoodMom

Hi @averagejoe,

I know you do not authenticate shoes or earrings but what about Dior guitar straps? I really want a Kaleidiorscopic strap but they are sold out here.  Also did Kaleidiorscopic book totes come in small? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## xnakax

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, although I believe they are likely authentic.



Thank you for your kindness, care and response for every single time i post under this topic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> I know you do not authenticate shoes or earrings but what about Dior guitar straps? I really want a Kaleidiorscopic strap but they are sold out here.  Also did Kaleidiorscopic book totes come in small?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Please post pictures and I'll try my best.

The KaleiDiorscopic print was released for the Spring 2019 collection. The small Book Tote was released around the time the collection landed in stores but because it was so rare, I don't recall seeing it with that pattern.


----------



## NickiD

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! I really appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## xnakax

Helloooo could you please authenticate this little bag for me if it’s possible? She says it’s a very old bag and the price is really good. Thank you so much in advance 

Item name: Dior Bag
Seller’s name: ruru1104
Link: https://www.modacruz.com/mor-christian-dior-kol-cantasi-canta_13332286
Pics:


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Please post pictures and I'll try my best.
> 
> The KaleiDiorscopic print was released for the Spring 2019 collection. The small Book Tote was released around the time the collection landed in stores but because it was so rare, I don't recall seeing it with that pattern.



Thank you for the quick reply @averagejoe, when I find one I’ll post it here.


----------



## averagejoe

xnakax said:


> Helloooo could you please authenticate this little bag for me if it’s possible? She says it’s a very old bag and the price is really good. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item name: Dior Bag
> Seller’s name: ruru1104
> Link: https://www.modacruz.com/mor-christian-dior-kol-cantasi-canta_13332286
> Pics:
> View attachment 4638889
> View attachment 4638890
> View attachment 4638892
> View attachment 4638893
> View attachment 4638894
> View attachment 4638895
> View attachment 4638896
> View attachment 4638897


I believe this is fake


----------



## lil9angel

Hi @averagejoe,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag please. These are the best photos I received from the seller. Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag please. These are the best photos I received from the seller. Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nmadd14

Hi @averagejoe 
Could you take a look at this for me?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## pinkswan

Hi lovely authenticators,
Can someone pls authenticate this for me befote I purchase it.
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Hand Bag Cannage Very good r1729
Item number: 202787691670
Seller id: rogue405
Direct link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Hand-Bag-Cannage-Very-good-r1729/202787691670

Thank you so much! I really hope it's authenthic.
Much appreciated!


----------



## SherwoodMom

Can you please take a look at this book tote?  Thank you so much 

item name: Dior Kaleidiorscopic Book Tote Small
Seller: Rebag
Link:
https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-book-tote-kaleidiorscopic-canvas-small502751


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Hi @averagejoe,  Can you please authenticate this strap for me?

Item name:  Dior Kaleidiorscopic Strap
Retailer: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-canvas-kaleidiorscopic-shoulder-strap-blue-437777

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Hi @averagejoe,  Can you please authenticate this strap for me?
> 
> Item name:  Dior Kaleidiorscopic Strap
> Retailer: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-canvas-kaleidiorscopic-shoulder-strap-blue-437777
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Can you please take a look at this book tote?  Thank you so much
> 
> item name: Dior Kaleidiorscopic Book Tote Small
> Seller: Rebag
> Link:
> https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-book-tote-kaleidiorscopic-canvas-small502751
> 
> View attachment 4639365
> View attachment 4639366
> View attachment 4639367
> View attachment 4639369
> View attachment 4639370
> View attachment 4639371


missing photo of the front of the interior tag


----------



## averagejoe

pinkswan said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> Can someone pls authenticate this for me befote I purchase it.
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Hand Bag Cannage Very good r1729
> Item number: 202787691670
> Seller id: rogue405
> Direct link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Hand-Bag-Cannage-Very-good-r1729/202787691670
> 
> Thank you so much! I really hope it's authenthic.
> Much appreciated!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nmadd14 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> Could you take a look at this for me?
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> View attachment 4639329
> View attachment 4639330
> View attachment 4639331
> View attachment 4639332
> View attachment 4639333
> View attachment 4639334
> View attachment 4639335
> View attachment 4639336


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## pinkswan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



I'm relieved! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!

I just received another picture from the seller. this is the actual color of the bag. It’s a different shade from the photos shared earlier...


----------



## Niya

Please kindly authenticate this lady Dior
Thanks before


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Please kindly authenticate this lady Dior
> Thanks before


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I just received another picture from the seller. this is the actual color of the bag. It’s a different shade from the photos shared earlier...


Those are 2 different bags. It's not based on the colour. Even if these were the same colour I could tell. This is very suspicious. Do not buy this bag.


----------



## Cshack29

Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior clutch that I'm eyeing! 


Item name:Vintage 1980’s Christian Dior White Logo 80’s Clutch Purse Bag French Handbag
Item number:173914525433
Seller ID: hearts*couture
Direct URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173914525433


----------



## Kitana0808

Hello its my first time postion on the dior side...Im not familar at all but I purchased this Christian Dior bag at a local thrift. Im hoping to have it authenticated and the of the bag if possible. The number on back reads 18(maybe a 3)-B0-0036. 

Im having a hard time determining if the 2nd number  is an 8 or 3.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Cshack29 said:


> Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior clutch that I'm eyeing!
> 
> 
> Item name:Vintage 1980’s Christian Dior White Logo 80’s Clutch Purse Bag French Handbag
> Item number:173914525433
> Seller ID: hearts*couture
> Direct URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173914525433


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kitana0808 said:


> Hello its my first time postion on the dior side...Im not familar at all but I purchased this Christian Dior bag at a local thrift. Im hoping to have it authenticated and the of the bag if possible. The number on back reads 18(maybe a 3)-B0-0036.
> 
> Im having a hard time determining if the 2nd number  is an 8 or 3.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pinkswan

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Please? Thank you.

Item name: Christian Dior Hand Bag Lady Dior Black Lamb Skin 1112826
Item number: 293383535497
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Hand-Bag-Lady-Dior-Black-Lamb-Skin-1112826/293383535497

Thank you so much.


----------



## Cshack29

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you! I was wori


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> This is the St. Germain bag



Thank-you very much #averagejoe! Sorry for posting in the wrong thread originally!

Could I ask for some more of your time, please? This very bag is on our ebay at the moment and I wonder whether it is the real thing.

Item name:*LUXUS orig. Christian Dior CD Vintage Handtasche Leder schwarz Schultertasche*
Item number: 254480473695
Seller ID: adelnoname1 (1202 )
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/LUXUS-orig-Christian-Dior-CD-Vintage-Handtasche-Leder-schwarz-Schultertasche/254480473695?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=40735&meid=56b33327a4d14023bb87b9c54ac068e1&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=254433756163&itm=254480473695&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0b03f5fb-3866-11ea-8346-74dbd180e88b|parentrq:ae97556516f0ad31c3b7afafff7bedda|iid:1









There are a few more photos in the auction listing. 

Thank-you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

pinkswan said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Please? Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Hand Bag Lady Dior Black Lamb Skin 1112826
> Item number: 293383535497
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Hand-Bag-Lady-Dior-Black-Lamb-Skin-1112826/293383535497
> 
> Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you very much #averagejoe! Sorry for posting in the wrong thread originally!
> 
> Could I ask for some more of your time, please? This very bag is on our ebay at the moment and I wonder whether it is the real thing.
> 
> Item name:*LUXUS orig. Christian Dior CD Vintage Handtasche Leder schwarz Schultertasche*
> Item number: 254480473695
> Seller ID: adelnoname1 (1202 )
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/LUXUS-orig-Christian-Dior-CD-Vintage-Handtasche-Leder-schwarz-Schultertasche/254480473695?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=40735&meid=56b33327a4d14023bb87b9c54ac068e1&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=254433756163&itm=254480473695&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0b03f5fb-3866-11ea-8346-74dbd180e88b|parentrq:ae97556516f0ad31c3b7afafff7bedda|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 4641293
> View attachment 4641294
> View attachment 4641295
> View attachment 4641296
> View attachment 4641297
> View attachment 4641298
> 
> 
> There are a few more photos in the auction listing.
> 
> Thank-you in advance!


I moved your post here. All authenticity questions must go here. The "Identify this Dior" thread is for identifying the name of the bag and year of production. 

I believe this is authentic


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. All authenticity questions must go here. The "Identify this Dior" thread is for identifying the name of the bag and year of production.
> 
> I believe this is authentic


Sorry, I mixed the threads up, again! This wasn´t my intention. 

Thank-you very much for looking at the little bag! I appreciate your input very much! 
Now to decide whether it´s worth buying. I´ll have another look and must be sure whether I´m actually drawn to the bag or the nice price.


----------



## pikake28

Hello, 
This is my first time posting / asking for help to figure out if I just purchased a fake Christian Dior Book Tote Oblique bag. It was purchased in EBAY, to follow are the details, for the URL, you'll need to scroll towards the bottom as it was an auction and it will state that it was sold but you can still see the original listing. I am not to familiar with the Dior date code but it's noted in one of the pictures as *50-MA-0158.* I was trying to compare the lettering to other tags but hard to decipher.

*Item Name -* Christian Dior Book Tote Oblique Bag Canvas Monogram Navy Blue Beige Embroidered.
*Item Number - *402027211780
*Seller ID -* Kedrag-0
Direct URL Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Really hope to get your help ASAP so that I know what I should do. Many thanks in advance for your help!! Hope I am posting this request correctly.....


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first time posting / asking for help to figure out if I just purchased a fake Christian Dior Book Tote Oblique bag. It was purchased in EBAY, to follow are the details, for the URL, you'll need to scroll towards the bottom as it was an auction and it will state that it was sold but you can still see the original listing. I am not to familiar with the Dior date code but it's noted in one of the pictures as *50-MA-0158.* I was trying to compare the lettering to other tags but hard to decipher.
> 
> *Item Name -* Christian Dior Book Tote Oblique Bag Canvas Monogram Navy Blue Beige Embroidered.
> *Item Number - *402027211780
> *Seller ID -* Kedrag-0
> Direct URL Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Book-Tote-OBLIQUE-Bag-Canvas-Monogram-Navy-Blue-Beige-Embroidered-/402027211780?nma=true&si=PB9734%2BZURc5LPqO4ryXfJ347RQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Really hope to get your help ASAP so that I know what I should do. Many thanks in advance for your help!! Hope I am posting this request correctly.....


I believe this is fake


----------



## pikake28

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you SO Very Much Average Joe for your quick reply...I kind of had that feeling. So Glad i checked prior to sending payment. Not sure how this will go with Ebay...


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> Those are 2 different bags. It's not based on the colour. Even if these were the same colour I could tell. This is very suspicious. Do not buy this bag.


Thank you so much!  such a bummer...been looking for turquioise / sea foam lady dior for the longest time! i will continue hunting!


----------



## pikake28

Hello,
I am going to try again to see if this Dior tote is authentic and crossing my fingers it is. I hope to get your help again please.....to let me know if this Dior Book De Jouy tote is authentic. This is posted on Tradesy, I've had positive luck on this site but I've read others have not. Here are the details, pictures are clear but hard to see the bag standing up front, *Dior date code 50-MA-0169*:

*Item Name -* Book De Jouy Yellow Green Canvas Tote
*Online Reseller Name -* Amy L
*Direct URL Link -* https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-book-de-jouy-yellow-green-canvas-tote/26677003/

On a side note, not sure if it's appropriate to ask this question here, I apologize if it's not as I am still learning my way here. I came across the web site "Stockx.com", is this a reputable site? If I need to direct the question to another site please let me know and I will follow protocol.

With sincere gratitude for your time and assistance in answering my questions!


----------



## michi_chi

Hi, van someone authenticate this for me please?

DIOR New Lock
The Luxury Closet
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/d...HYpsmCgWVE37MVSHuIYiPELly8sHMPCsaAqzfEALw_wcB


----------



## SherwoodMom

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you for the quick reply @averagejoe, when I find one I’ll post it here.




It took some time but they got back to me.  Thank you for your help! Now I’m deciding if I love the multi color or the navy more.


----------



## pikake28

pikake28 said:


> Hello,
> I am going to try again to see if this Dior tote is authentic and crossing my fingers it is. I hope to get your help again please.....to let me know if this Dior Book De Jouy tote is authentic. This is posted on Tradesy, I've had positive luck on this site but I've read others have not. Here are the details, pictures are clear but hard to see the bag standing up front, *Dior date code 50-MA-0169*:
> 
> *Item Name -* Book De Jouy Yellow Green Canvas Tote
> *Online Reseller Name -* Amy L
> *Direct URL Link -* https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-book-de-jouy-yellow-green-canvas-tote/26677003/
> 
> On a side note, not sure if it's appropriate to ask this question here, I apologize if it's not as I am still learning my way here. I came across the web site "Stockx.com", is this a reputable site? If I need to direct the question to another site please let me know and I will follow protocol.
> 
> With sincere gratitude for your time and assistance in answering my questions!


Hello, can you please authenticate this Dior bag for me please? I received an email stating a reply but I don't see it....sorry if I am not navigating correctly through the post. This bag is from the Tradesy site so hope I did it right.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## pikake28

Hello....

Help please authenticate this Dior Toile De Jouy Book tote...

*Item Name -* Christian Dior Embroidered Toile De Jouy Canvas Book Tote Burgandy
*Online Reseller Name -* Fashionphile
*Direct URL Link - https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...oile-de-jouy-canvas-book-tote-burgundy-420680*
Many thanks in advance for your time and assistance one again! Look forward to hearing from you soon...


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## rk4265

Hi joe. It’s been a while. Managed to get the mini croc lady at a fabulous price. Pretty sure it authentic but would still love your opinion and expertise. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## rk4265

More pics


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Hi there 
Can anyone recommend a third party authentication service for pre-loved Dior products? Thanks.


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all,

Happy New Year! Please could you help me with authenticating this diorissimo? I think i can do a good job of fixing it. Many thanks! 

Item name: *Auth ChristianDior Diorissimo DarkGray Leather Tote Bag*
Item number:  233469255628
Seller ID:  brandearauction 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Auth-ChristianDior-Diorissimo-DarkGray-Leather-Tote-Bag/233469255628


----------



## avenueantiques

Can anyone help to authenticate this Dior Bag Please. I am not sure if I am posting this correctly. If not, I apologize. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rosycheeks

Hello, please assist to authenticate this bag-


----------



## reezy

Hi, I am curious about this red, medium Lady Dior: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-466925

Thanks in advance.


----------



## happynappy1397

Could anyone help with this bag? Found it in our neighborhood sale. The seller claim it was a gift so not sure about the authenticity......Thanks!


----------



## MelisaGunawan

Hello Joe, please help me authenticate this lady dior small.. I wonder why the strap isn't same with the dior website. Mine is too long until the badges. And is it normal the quilting pattern on left&right side is not exactly continue with the front ?
Thankyou so much..


----------



## Laurenamyx

Hi there,
Could you possibly help me to authenticate this Dior bag, it is being sold without any kind of proof of postage which is concerning however, I’ve never purchased a Dior bag befire and unable to tell.

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: 114074976548
Seller ID: tamoshius1971
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/114074976548


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe

You already said you think this bag is real so I ask the seller to relist it and I bought it. Can you please have a Look 
*
item:Christian Dior Medium genuine original handbag in Cherry Red calf skin
Seller: kwiato7
Item number: 223836797286*
link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...ZKpPc9ybWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> 
> You already said you think this bag is real so I ask the seller to relist it and I bought it. Can you please have a Look
> *
> item:Christian Dior Medium genuine original handbag in Cherry Red calf skin
> Seller: kwiato7
> Item number: 223836797286*
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-genuine-original-handbag-in-Cherry-Red-calf-skin-/223836797286?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=QTnR2YHkABiGUByOAZKpPc9ybWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc





Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> 
> You already said you think this bag is real so I ask the seller to relist it and I bought it. Can you please have a Look
> *
> item:Christian Dior Medium genuine original handbag in Cherry Red calf skin
> Seller: kwiato7
> Item number: 223836797286*
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-genuine-original-handbag-in-Cherry-Red-calf-skin-/223836797286?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=QTnR2YHkABiGUByOAZKpPc9ybWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Thank You in advance


----------



## MelisaGunawan

MelisaGunawan said:


> Hello Joe, please help me authenticate this lady dior small.. I wonder why the strap isn't same with the dior website. Mine is too long until the badges. And is it normal the quilting pattern on left&right side is not exactly continue with the front ?
> Thankyou so much..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645473
> View attachment 4645474
> View attachment 4645475
> View attachment 4645476
> View attachment 4645477
> View attachment 4645478
> View attachment 4645479
> View attachment 4645480
> View attachment 4645481



I'm sorry this is the photos for detail;


----------



## happynappy1397

happynappy1397 said:


> Could anyone help with this bag? Found it in our neighborhood sale. The seller claim it was a gift so not sure about the authenticity......Thanks!


Please let me know if I need post more photos. Thanks so much!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hello!

Can you please help me authenticate this dior bar tote?

Item name: Dior orange bar tote
Online reseller name: Annalyam
Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/VrKux9lfr3

Here’s extra pics. I can't find a serial number anywhere. Checked the 2 pockets and the other one with the twist lock


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Hi joe. It’s been a while. Managed to get the mini croc lady at a fabulous price. Pretty sure it authentic but would still love your opinion and expertise. Thank you and have a great day.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

LilMissCutie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this dior bar tote?
> 
> Item name: Dior orange bar tote
> Online reseller name: Annalyam
> Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/VrKux9lfr3
> 
> Here’s extra pics. I can't find a serial number anywhere. Checked the 2 pockets and the other one with the twist lock


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

happynappy1397 said:


> Could anyone help with this bag? Found it in our neighborhood sale. The seller claim it was a gift so not sure about the authenticity......Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

MelisaGunawan said:


> Hello Joe, please help me authenticate this lady dior small.. I wonder why the strap isn't same with the dior website. Mine is too long until the badges. And is it normal the quilting pattern on left&right side is not exactly continue with the front ?
> Thankyou so much..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645473
> View attachment 4645474
> View attachment 4645475
> View attachment 4645476
> View attachment 4645477
> View attachment 4645478
> View attachment 4645479
> View attachment 4645480
> View attachment 4645481


I believe this is authentic. This is the newer MyABCDior


----------



## LilMissCutie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> 
> You already said you think this bag is real so I ask the seller to relist it and I bought it. Can you please have a Look
> *
> item:Christian Dior Medium genuine original handbag in Cherry Red calf skin
> Seller: kwiato7
> Item number: 223836797286*
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Medium-genuine-original-handbag-in-Cherry-Red-calf-skin-/223836797286?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=QTnR2YHkABiGUByOAZKpPc9ybWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

reezy said:


> Hi, I am curious about this red, medium Lady Dior: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-red-466925
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rosycheeks said:


> Hello, please assist to authenticate this bag-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644923
> View attachment 4644926
> View attachment 4644937
> View attachment 4644939
> View attachment 4644941


The picture of the interior tag doesn't belong to this bag. Please request an actual photo of the interior tag of this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

avenueantiques said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this Dior Bag Please. I am not sure if I am posting this correctly. If not, I apologize. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy New Year! Please could you help me with authenticating this diorissimo? I think i can do a good job of fixing it. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: *Auth ChristianDior Diorissimo DarkGray Leather Tote Bag*
> Item number:  233469255628
> Seller ID:  brandearauction
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Auth-ChristianDior-Diorissimo-DarkGray-Leather-Tote-Bag/233469255628


Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> Hello....
> 
> Help please authenticate this Dior Toile De Jouy Book tote...
> 
> *Item Name -* Christian Dior Embroidered Toile De Jouy Canvas Book Tote Burgandy
> *Online Reseller Name -* Fashionphile
> *Direct URL Link - https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...oile-de-jouy-canvas-book-tote-burgundy-420680*
> Many thanks in advance for your time and assistance one again! Look forward to hearing from you soon...


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> It took some time but they got back to me.  Thank you for your help! Now I’m deciding if I love the multi color or the navy more.
> 
> View attachment 4642319


I'm pretty sure that I believe this is fake, and it was very hard to authenticate.


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Hi, van someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> DIOR New Lock
> The Luxury Closet
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/d...HYpsmCgWVE37MVSHuIYiPELly8sHMPCsaAqzfEALw_wcB


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> Hello,
> I am going to try again to see if this Dior tote is authentic and crossing my fingers it is. I hope to get your help again please.....to let me know if this Dior Book De Jouy tote is authentic. This is posted on Tradesy, I've had positive luck on this site but I've read others have not. Here are the details, pictures are clear but hard to see the bag standing up front, *Dior date code 50-MA-0169*:
> 
> *Item Name -* Book De Jouy Yellow Green Canvas Tote
> *Online Reseller Name -* Amy L
> *Direct URL Link -* https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-book-de-jouy-yellow-green-canvas-tote/26677003/
> 
> On a side note, not sure if it's appropriate to ask this question here, I apologize if it's not as I am still learning my way here. I came across the web site "Stockx.com", is this a reputable site? If I need to direct the question to another site please let me know and I will follow protocol.
> 
> With sincere gratitude for your time and assistance in answering my questions!


I'm pretty sure that I believe this is fake, and it was based only on very minor details. These Book Totes are getting very difficult to authenticate.

Not sure about Stockx but all items should be considered on an individual basis first.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


yeeey thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. Appreciate what you do for our Dior tpf community!


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> I'm pretty sure that I believe this is fake, and it was very hard to authenticate.




Thank you so much.  This was really a convincing one.


----------



## happynappy1397

Thank you so much Joe! Glad not to make the purchase


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


Many thanks averagejoe! I have attached some upclose pictures of the dior stamps and hardware. Let me know if you may require any other pictures?


----------



## jayviebp

Hi Joe! Please help me. Kindly authenticate this Dior Bag. Thank you


----------



## keytcaits

Hi, can someone pleaae authenticate this Mini Lady Dior Patent, seller said she bought them in Paris in 2015 thank you!


----------



## keytcaits

keytcaits said:


> Hi, can someone pleaae authenticate this Mini Lady Dior Patent, seller said she bought them in Paris in 2015 thank you!


 Here's another photo of the bag


----------



## averagejoe

keytcaits said:


> Hi, can someone pleaae authenticate this Mini Lady Dior Patent, seller said she bought them in Paris in 2015 thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jayviebp said:


> Hi Joe! Please help me. Kindly authenticate this Dior Bag. Thank you
> View attachment 4648362
> 
> View attachment 4648363
> 
> View attachment 4648364
> 
> View attachment 4648365
> 
> View attachment 4648366
> 
> View attachment 4648367
> 
> View attachment 4648368
> 
> View attachment 4648369
> 
> View attachment 4648370
> 
> View attachment 4648371
> 
> View attachment 4648372
> 
> View attachment 4648373


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Many thanks averagejoe! I have attached some upclose pictures of the dior stamps and hardware. Let me know if you may require any other pictures?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## keytcaits

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Average Joe! Just wondering what the first two number (01) in the serial number means?


----------



## averagejoe

keytcaits said:


> Thank you Average Joe! Just wondering what the first two number (01) in the serial number means?


Not sure about that, sorry.


----------



## jayviebp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you so much Averagejoe!


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Much appreciated!


----------



## Rosycheeks

Rosycheeks said:


> Hello, please assist to authenticate this bag-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644923
> View attachment 4644926
> View attachment 4644937
> View attachment 4644939
> View attachment 4644941



Hi Joe, additional pictures here. 

View attachment 4649175
View attachment 4649176


Gracias [emoji173]️


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Rosycheeks said:


> Hi Joe, additional pictures here.
> 
> View attachment 4649175
> View attachment 4649176
> 
> 
> Gracias [emoji173]️


Your photo attachments don't work


----------



## caitlinsanchez

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior, Red Lambskin, Medium
Seller ID: https://poshmark.com/closet/moncheriabigail
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-vintage-Dior-lambskin-lady-medium-5d2135a779df27b71760c9e0


----------



## averagejoe

caitlinsanchez said:


> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior, Red Lambskin, Medium
> Seller ID: https://poshmark.com/closet/moncheriabigail
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-vintage-Dior-lambskin-lady-medium-5d2135a779df27b71760c9e0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MiNatt

can you please authenticate this lady dior large for me
thank you in advance


----------



## pikake28

averagejoe said:


> I'm pretty sure that I believe this is fake, and it was based only on very minor details. These Book Totes are getting very difficult to authenticate.
> 
> Not sure about Stockx but all items should be considered on an individual basis first.


Thank you so much Average Joe!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

MiNatt said:


> can you please authenticate this lady dior large for me
> thank you in advance


Normally I need to see the front of the interior tag to confirm, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Taiwo92

Dear AverageJoe,

Newbie here. Please kindly authenticate this preloved lady dior I got from a consignment store. Thanks!


----------



## Taiwo92

More pictures


----------



## averagejoe

Taiwo92 said:


> More pictures


Normally I need to see the front of the interior tag to confirm, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Taiwo92

averagejoe said:


> Normally I need to see the front of the interior tag to confirm, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.




Here you go. Please confirm


----------



## averagejoe

Taiwo92 said:


> Here you go. Please confirm


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Taiwo92

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## Rosycheeks

averagejoe said:


> Your photo attachments don't work



Hi Joe, apologies. 

Let’s try it again.


----------



## averagejoe

Rosycheeks said:


> Hi Joe, apologies.
> 
> Let’s try it again.
> View attachment 4651149
> 
> View attachment 4651150


Still missing photos of the front of the interior tag, and of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## MiNatt

averagejoe said:


> Normally I need to see the front of the interior tag to confirm, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## eeyore1

Hi all,

I have created this account to ask the experts the following question.
Currently I am searching for a pre-loved lady dior, medium.
The following images are uploaded by individual, private seller on an open market online.
However, I am curious on why the feet is different despite both claimed that their bags are bought in 2013.

Image 1: 2013
Image 2: 2013
Image 3: 2011


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...another Dior quest...
Dear averagejoe, could you please have a look at this one:

Dior Le Plisse
Sold on German ebay classifieds: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-ledertasche-schwarz/1308484934-156-3492
There are some photos in the listing. I asked for more: 





It looks a bit different from what I´ve seen so far, so I´m rather doubtful. The seller says it is authentic. 
Thank-youin advance!


----------



## Cshack29

Please help me authenticate this Dior purse. 
Much appreciated in advance!

Item name: Vintage Dior Pocketbook 
Online reseller name: wmaggiew
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dior-Pocket-Book-5e0a424d10f00ffaf0a47dfd


----------



## Jody_trainor7179

Hello, I'm new to this site.  I am hoping you might be able to authenticate this scarf.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## mywmy

Dear Dior authenticator,

I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me.

Item name: 
Christian Dior Diorever Navy Calfskin Leather Large Tote Hand Bag
Item number: 333332083074
Seller ID: bettysboutique1960
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/4500-Chris...083074?hash=item4d9c23f182:g:-SQAAOSw98NdgEAF


----------



## Brightcastle

Hello dear authenticators, I have been offered a Lady Dior bag via private sale and your expert opinion on whether the bag is authentic would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance for your time and attention ☺️☺️


----------



## nza187

Hi I need assistance authenticating this Diorama bag.

Item: Dior Diorama Flap Bag
Item Number:?
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...228772?hash=item1ce2cde5a4:g:DLMAAOSw5rdeEVU8
Seller ID: dr_impulse

Thank you all so much in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Joe
Is there any red flags 
Item Dior Mini Lady Bag
Item number 143516462481
Seller sim1_1 
Listing https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Min...rentrq:f747def916f0aa470678a402fff7ab66|iid:1


----------



## creamyscreamy

Please help me authenticate this Dior small book tote. I’m not very familar with all the watch outs. Did they start making small book totes in 2018? 

Item: Small Oblique Book Tote
Sold in: Manila Bag Exchange Buy and Sell Facebook group (no link, but screenshot provided below)
Seller name: Marchee Rosero-Joson (see photo below)











Sold in Manila Bag Exchange Facebook Group.


----------



## Lefty00

Hello
I bought this Christian Dior saddle bag on eBay. I am not sure of the authencity? Can you please authentic this bag? Thanks.


----------



## pighero15

Hi,

Can you please help to authenticate this diorama? It was originally listed on ebay but now the listing has ended.


----------



## Lefty00

Hi. I bought this bag Christian Dior saddle bag on eBay.  The serial number is RU 0010. The bag has flaking. The seller said that leather paint was used to help correct the flaking of the bag so you’ll see this in someone the  pictures.  I am not sure of its authenticity. Can you please authenticate this bag and let me know if it’s authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe
> Is there any red flags
> Item Dior Mini Lady Bag
> Item number 143516462481
> Seller sim1_1
> Listing https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Mini-Lady-Bag/143516462481?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=373453bfe87d4f988afb0aea7d891be3&pid=100675&rk=14&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=274234473565&itm=143516462481&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7afff832-437d-11ea-bb87-74dbd1806cf5|parentrq:f747def916f0aa470678a402fff7ab66|iid:1



Adding pic of leather tab


----------



## averagejoe

eeyore1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have created this account to ask the experts the following question.
> Currently I am searching for a pre-loved lady dior, medium.
> The following images are uploaded by individual, private seller on an open market online.
> However, I am curious on why the feet is different despite both claimed that their bags are bought in 2013.
> 
> Image 1: 2013
> Image 2: 2013
> Image 3: 2011


We need to see a lot more details to authenticate these bags. It is possible for details to change within the same year but this doesn't mean any of the ones posted are authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...another Dior quest...
> Dear averagejoe, could you please have a look at this one:
> 
> Dior Le Plisse
> Sold on German ebay classifieds: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-ledertasche-schwarz/1308484934-156-3492
> There are some photos in the listing. I asked for more:
> View attachment 4651720
> View attachment 4651721
> View attachment 4651722
> View attachment 4651723
> 
> It looks a bit different from what I´ve seen so far, so I´m rather doubtful. The seller says it is authentic.
> Thank-youin advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Cshack29 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior purse.
> Much appreciated in advance!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior Pocketbook
> Online reseller name: wmaggiew
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dior-Pocket-Book-5e0a424d10f00ffaf0a47dfd


I am not sure because there aren't enough details left to authenticate with, but I believe this is most likely authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Jody_trainor7179 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site.  I am hoping you might be able to authenticate this scarf.  Thanks for your time.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

mywmy said:


> Dear Dior authenticator,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item name:
> Christian Dior Diorever Navy Calfskin Leather Large Tote Hand Bag
> Item number: 333332083074
> Seller ID: bettysboutique1960
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/4500-Chris...083074?hash=item4d9c23f182:g:-SQAAOSw98NdgEAF


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Brightcastle said:


> Hello dear authenticators, I have been offered a Lady Dior bag via private sale and your expert opinion on whether the bag is authentic would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance for your time and attention ☺️☺️


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nza187 said:


> Hi I need assistance authenticating this Diorama bag.
> 
> Item: Dior Diorama Flap Bag
> Item Number:?
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...228772?hash=item1ce2cde5a4:g:DLMAAOSw5rdeEVU8
> Seller ID: dr_impulse
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance


Please see the photo requirements outlined in the post at the top of this thread.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe
> Is there any red flags
> Item Dior Mini Lady Bag
> Item number 143516462481
> Seller sim1_1
> Listing https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Mini-Lady-Bag/143516462481?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=373453bfe87d4f988afb0aea7d891be3&pid=100675&rk=14&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=274234473565&itm=143516462481&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7afff832-437d-11ea-bb87-74dbd1806cf5|parentrq:f747def916f0aa470678a402fff7ab66|iid:1


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

creamyscreamy said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior small book tote. I’m not very familar with all the watch outs. Did they start making small book totes in 2018?
> 
> Item: Small Oblique Book Tote
> Sold in: Manila Bag Exchange Buy and Sell Facebook group (no link, but screenshot provided below)
> Seller name: Marchee Rosero-Joson (see photo below)
> 
> View attachment 4653608
> View attachment 4653609
> View attachment 4653610
> View attachment 4653611
> View attachment 4653612
> View attachment 4653613
> View attachment 4653614
> View attachment 4653615
> 
> 
> Sold in Manila Bag Exchange Facebook Group.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

pighero15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help to authenticate this diorama? It was originally listed on ebay but now the listing has ended.
> View attachment 4653922


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lefty00 said:


> Hello
> I bought this Christian Dior saddle bag on eBay. I am not sure of the authencity? Can you please authentic this bag? Thanks.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so much


----------



## Brightcastle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate it


----------



## alimo86

Hi there! Can you please help me figure out if this Vintage Dior purse is authentic? I got it from an old lady who’s 100% this is authentic. It has “made in Japan” cheap looking tag and the zippers are YKK with US sticker patent inside. I read some threads saying that vintage Dior purses used the YKK zippers and have been made in Japan, but I still have many doubts regarding the authenticity of this purse  
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pinkie*

And this one
Item:Christian Dior, Lady Dior Handbag
Item number: 163926717361
Seller:aili-1945
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...rentrq:01d8c1671700a4b7fcace363fff0cade|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

alimo86 said:


> Hi there! Can you please help me figure out if this Vintage Dior purse is authentic? I got it from an old lady who’s 100% this is authentic. It has “made in Japan” cheap looking tag and the zippers are YKK with US sticker patent inside. I read some threads saying that vintage Dior purses used the YKK zippers and have been made in Japan, but I still have many doubts regarding the authenticity of this purse
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> And this one
> Item:Christian Dior, Lady Dior Handbag
> Item number: 163926717361
> Seller:aili-1945
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Handbag/163926717361?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c842af32dbd4496ba5d5af1104327492&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=163926717361&itm=163926717361&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:368b8185-451a-11ea-927c-74dbd180ef2f|parentrq:01d8c1671700a4b7fcace363fff0cade|iid:1


More photos required


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ayayu0103

Hello,
Need your help to authenticate the following please. Thanks so much!

Item name:
Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Shoulder Bag Brown *USED* e41651
Item number: 113839968042
Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...g-Shoulder-Bag-Brown-USED-e41651/113839968042


----------



## alimo86

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much! That’s great news


----------



## ayayu0103

And one more please. Sorry Im trying to find my first dior bag:
Thanks so much!

Item name:
Authentic Christian Dior My lady Dior bag Lambskin Medium size 
Item number: 303454579954
Seller ID: jerrylygarci_0


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-My-lady-Dior-bag-Lambskin-Medium-size/303454579954


----------



## ayayu0103

Please don't get mad at me since I have another item. Thanks for understanding!

Item name:
Lady Dior quilted leather bag - medium size 
Item number: 133317909664
Seller ID: unrocks

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-quilted-leather-bag-medium-size/133317909664


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> And one more please. Sorry Im trying to find my first dior bag:
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name:
> Authentic Christian Dior My lady Dior bag Lambskin Medium size
> Item number: 303454579954
> Seller ID: jerrylygarci_0
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-My-lady-Dior-bag-Lambskin-Medium-size/303454579954


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Please don't get mad at me since I have another item. Thanks for understanding!
> 
> Item name:
> Lady Dior quilted leather bag - medium size
> Item number: 133317909664
> Seller ID: unrocks
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-quilted-leather-bag-medium-size/133317909664


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Hello,
> Need your help to authenticate the following please. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name:
> Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Shoulder Bag Brown *USED* e41651
> Item number: 113839968042
> Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...g-Shoulder-Bag-Brown-USED-e41651/113839968042


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


I really appreciate your time.


----------



## ayayu0103

Hello,
I apologize one more please. Thank you thank you!
Item name:
Dior Navy Blue Silver Lady Bag Quilted Cannage Leather Crossbody Small Tote $5K+
Item number: 143512714188
Seller ID: luccaluxury

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Navy-...-Leather-Crossbody-Small-Tote-5K/143512714188


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Hello,
> I apologize one more please. Thank you thank you!
> Item name:
> Dior Navy Blue Silver Lady Bag Quilted Cannage Leather Crossbody Small Tote $5K+
> Item number: 143512714188
> Seller ID: luccaluxury
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Navy-...-Leather-Crossbody-Small-Tote-5K/143512714188


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much again for the quick reply. Can I ask your opinion? Out of the 4 that I asked your help to authenticate, which one would you recommend I'd go for? Im fine with any color, I just need your honest opinion as I am getting confused. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Thanks so much again for the quick reply. Can I ask your opinion? Out of the 4 that I asked your help to authenticate, which one would you recommend I'd go for? Im fine with any color, I just need your honest opinion as I am getting confused. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Anything other than the one where the zipper is not on the track properly. 

Your choice should be based on the condition of the quilts, presence of scratches, and the loss of structure of the bag. These should be minimal on the one you end up choosing.


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> Anything other than the one where the zipper is not on the track properly.
> 
> Your choice should be based on the condition of the quilts, presence of scratches, and the loss of structure of the bag. These should be minimal on the one you end up choosing.


Appreciate your opinion. The one where zipper is not on track, is that hard to fix? Sorry I hope that is my last question.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Appreciate your opinion. The one where zipper is not on track, is that hard to fix? Sorry I hope that is my last question.


It may be, especially because it may mean that the zipper pull itself has worn down from running along the track so even if it is placed back on, it may not close the bag when it is zipped.


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> It may be, especially because it may mean that the zipper pull itself has worn down from running along the track so even if it is placed back on, it may not close the bag when it is zipped.


Understood. Im sad because I was leaning towards the blue color. And seller was saying I can take to bag spa and should be an easy fix. 
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## pighero15

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanh you so much


----------



## Vivi_79w

Hi ,
I hope this is where I have to post to help me authentificate this item

Dior saddle bag
Serial number 05-ma-0036
https://depop.app.link/jOBLcncXK3


----------



## averagejoe

Vivi_79w said:


> Hi ,
> I hope this is where I have to post to help me authentificate this item
> 
> Dior saddle bag
> Serial number 05-ma-0036
> https://depop.app.link/jOBLcncXK3


I believe this is fake


----------



## Vivi_79w

thank you, I thought so but wanted to make sure


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank-you very much! I really appreciate your taking a look and putting my mind at rest!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!

Item Name: Ladies Christian Dior Bag
Item Number: 352952452633
Seller: jaoak11
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Christian-Dior-Bag/352952452633

Are there any other photos i should request from the seller? Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Ladies Christian Dior Bag
> Item Number: 352952452633
> Seller: jaoak11
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Christian-Dior-Bag/352952452633
> 
> Are there any other photos i should request from the seller? Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much averagejoe!  What bag is this please, I'm not familiar with it. Is it an older one?

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you so much averagejoe!  What bag is this please, I'm not familiar with it. Is it an older one?
> 
> Many thanks


I think it's called the Dior Initiales or Dior Essentiel but I'm not sure. It's from a while ago.


----------



## sabs002

Hi there,

I came across this Dior Book Bag on eBay. Would you be able to authenticate please?
Item Name:CHRISTIAN DIOR oblique Embroided Canvas Book Tote
eBay item number:
283766053438
Seller ID: helen26020
URL Link:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTI...053438?hash=item4211c65a3e:g:D7YAAOSwb5ZeNPYz

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello everyone, 
I am new here. I was hoping someone can please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag. I bought it from Vestaire Collective. To me the bag looks and feels real but the dust bag is definitely a fake. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new here. I was hoping someone can please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag. I bought it from Vestaire Collective. To me the bag looks and feels real but the dust bag is definitely a fake. Thank you very much in advance.



What also worried me is the date code. It is printed in silver rather then embossed into the leather. Is this normal?


----------



## Jody_trainor7179

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for your time, I appreciate it.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Amschwarz

Hello,

I have found a saddle bag on depop, seller says it was gift and is authentic. Price is making me nervous although she says it is due to her needing cash for a trip. I would be really grateful if someone icould authenticate the bag?

Item name: Saddle bag
Online reseller name: suzygg
Direct URL link: https://depop.app.link/DReMtHxvM3






View attachment 4656386














Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

Amschwarz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have found a saddle bag on depop, seller says it was gift and is authentic. Price is making me nervous although she says it is due to her needing cash for a trip. I would be really grateful if someone icould authenticate the bag?
> 
> Item name: Saddle bag
> Online reseller name: suzygg
> Direct URL link: https://depop.app.link/DReMtHxvM3
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656374
> View attachment 4656375
> View attachment 4656376
> View attachment 4656377
> View attachment 4656386
> View attachment 4656387
> View attachment 4656388
> View attachment 4656389
> View attachment 4656390
> View attachment 4656391
> View attachment 4656392
> View attachment 4656393
> View attachment 4656391
> View attachment 4656393
> View attachment 4656374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I believe these are fake


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new here. I was hoping someone can please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag. I bought it from Vestaire Collective. To me the bag looks and feels real but the dust bag is definitely a fake. Thank you very much in advance.


I believe the bag is authentic. The dust bag looks off though, as you said.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic. The dust bag looks off though, as you said.


Hello and thank you for the reply, 
What do you think about the date code label? Is it normal that the made in Italy logo to be printed on in silver rather than embossed into the leather? -Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello and thank you for the reply,
> What do you think about the date code label? Is it normal that the made in Italy logo to be printed on in silver rather than embossed into the leather? -Thanks


Yes, it is normal


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it is normal


Thank you for your time. Have a nice day!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, do you authenticate scarves? If so, what photos should I be asking for from sellers? As always thank you so much for the time and effort you put in to authenticating items for us!

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR SILK SCARF Leopard Design
Item Number: 174174486552
Seller: bubblydiamond
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SILK-SCARF-Leopard-Design/174174486552

Many thanks


----------



## Amschwarz

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are fake


Hi Averagejoe,
Thanks for that! The seller sent me picture of card, invoice and serial number . Could you look over these?


----------



## averagejoe

Amschwarz said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Thanks for that! The seller sent me picture of card, invoice and serial number . Could you look over these?


My assessment has not changed.


----------



## sabs002

averagejoe said:


> My assessment has not changed.


Wow, that is worrying. It just shows that one should be very weary of buying a pre-loved bag - always authenticate even with a store receipt!


----------



## averagejoe

sabs002 said:


> Wow, that is worrying. It just shows that one should be very weary of buying a pre-loved bag - always authenticate even with a store receipt!


Sadly, store receipts are easily faked. Now that Dior is more popular than ever before, the fakes are getting better. I have been authenticating for years here and it's actually a lot harder now than before, especially with newer pieces.


----------



## Sophie katey

Hi
I am very close buying this Lady Dior, seller doesn’t provide receipt or Certification Card. Can you please help me see if it s real?
Item name: lady dior medium lambskin
Item number: 153801558523
Seller ID: tcetinic2012
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Beige-Lambskin-Bag/153801558523


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi average Joe looking for some help please. Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thank you !


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi average Joe looking for some help please. Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657555
> View attachment 4657556
> View attachment 4657557
> View attachment 4657558
> View attachment 4657559
> View attachment 4657560
> View attachment 4657561
> View attachment 4657562
> View attachment 4657563


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sophie katey said:


> Hi
> I am very close buying this Lady Dior, seller doesn’t provide receipt or Certification Card. Can you please help me see if it s real?
> Item name: lady dior medium lambskin
> Item number: 153801558523
> Seller ID: tcetinic2012
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Beige-Lambskin-Bag/153801558523


We normally require a photo of the front of the interior tag to authenticate, but in this case, I believe this is authentic. The bag may have been redyed, because it somehow looks really shiny in the pictures.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you! She said there is no date code inside...is that correct with this bag?


----------



## zaronik7

Hello,
Can someone please help me with this Christian Dior Walk'n sneaker and tell me are they authentic?
Thank you in advance


----------



## ayayu0103

Good morning. I am still looking for my first dior bag...Need your help again.
Thank you!

Item name: Dior 30 MONTAIGNE Handbag CD - excellent Condition
Item number: 254501834518
Seller ID: *.pink.*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-30-MO...834518?hash=item3b417dcf16:g:Qj8AAOSwubJeMaQy


----------



## ayayu0103

Sorry one more please. Thanks again so much!

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Cannage Classic Medium Leather Lambskin LTD Edition Rose Bag
Item number: 263717720263
Seller ID: b612luxe
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...er-Lambskin-LTD-Edition-Rose-Bag/263717720263


----------



## fahsai3344

โปรดตรวจสอบสิทธิ์สำหรับฉัน ขอบคุณล่วงหน้า.


----------



## Jenleighw

I'm trying to authentic a vintage (?) Dior shoulder bag. Can someone help me? Inside is leather and
it is stamped 'Christian Dior Made in France' in gold lettering. It is monogram cloth with leather trim outside. This purse has no tag.  I am not on Ebay or Amazon.

Seller ID: jenleighw (this site)
Item: Dior shoulder bag


----------



## averagejoe

Jenleighw said:


> I'm trying to authentic a vintage (?) Dior shoulder bag. Can someone help me? Inside is leather and
> it is stamped 'Christian Dior Made in France' in gold lettering. It is monogram cloth with leather trim outside. This purse has no tag.  I am not on Ebay or Amazon.
> 
> Seller ID: jenleighw (this site)
> Item: Dior shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 4658836
> View attachment 4658723
> View attachment 4658726
> View attachment 4658729
> View attachment 4658730
> View attachment 4658731
> View attachment 4658733
> View attachment 4658735
> View attachment 4658739
> View attachment 4658740
> View attachment 4658750
> 
> View attachment 4658723
> View attachment 4658726
> View attachment 4658729
> View attachment 4658730
> View attachment 4658731
> View attachment 4658733
> View attachment 4658735
> View attachment 4658739
> View attachment 4658740
> View attachment 4658750
> View attachment 4658723
> View attachment 4658726
> View attachment 4658729
> View attachment 4658730
> View attachment 4658731
> View attachment 4658733
> View attachment 4658735
> View attachment 4658739
> View attachment 4658740
> View attachment 4658750


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> โปรดตรวจสอบสิทธิ์สำหรับฉัน ขอบคุณล่วงหน้า.
> View attachment 4658565
> View attachment 4658565
> View attachment 4658566
> View attachment 4658567
> View attachment 4658567
> View attachment 4658568
> View attachment 4658570
> View attachment 4658569
> View attachment 4658570
> View attachment 4658569
> View attachment 4658567
> View attachment 4658570
> View attachment 4658569


This item cannot be authenticated with the logo rubbed off inside.


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Sorry one more please. Thanks again so much!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Cannage Classic Medium Leather Lambskin LTD Edition Rose Bag
> Item number: 263717720263
> Seller ID: b612luxe
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...er-Lambskin-LTD-Edition-Rose-Bag/263717720263


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ayayu0103 said:


> Good morning. I am still looking for my first dior bag...Need your help again.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior 30 MONTAIGNE Handbag CD - excellent Condition
> Item number: 254501834518
> Seller ID: *.pink.*
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-30-MO...834518?hash=item3b417dcf16:g:Qj8AAOSwubJeMaQy


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

zaronik7 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help me with this Christian Dior Walk'n sneaker and tell me are they authentic?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4657920
> View attachment 4657921
> View attachment 4657922
> View attachment 4657926
> View attachment 4657928


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Thank you! She said there is no date code inside...is that correct with this bag?


It is inside, sewn into the lining of the interior pocket.


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hello averagejoe, thanks so much for your help again!


----------



## ayayu0103

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Much appreciated!


----------



## coreenmd

Hi all! May I ask to authenticate this bag?  First time to buy from an online seller but she seems to be a trusted one and even sent me extra photos when she got home . Thank you sooo much mods! #BlessedtobeinTPF


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## coreenmd

pixiedust82 said:


> Hi all! May I ask to authenticate this bag?  First time to buy from an online seller but she seems to be a trusted one and even sent me extra photos when she got home . Thank you sooo much mods! #BlessedtobeinTPF



Oops! forgot to include this:

Style name: Dior Mini Saddle Bag
Item number: 183874594705
Ebay ID: the.fashion.diva
Link:
https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-EUC-Auth...594705?hash=item2acfc7a791:g:fwMAAOSwRCheOkr3


----------



## averagejoe

pixiedust82 said:


> Hi all! May I ask to authenticate this bag?  First time to buy from an online seller but she seems to be a trusted one and even sent me extra photos when she got home . Thank you sooo much mods! #BlessedtobeinTPF


I believe this is authentic


----------



## coreenmd

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Yes sorry about that, those details are for the same bag. I forgot to put these details on top. Thank you so much for authenticating!❤️


----------



## averagejoe

pixiedust82 said:


> Yes sorry about that, those details are for the same bag. I forgot to put these details on top. Thank you so much for authenticating!❤️


Sorry I didn't see the previous post because it was on the previous page. I should have read more carefully.


----------



## Kaj72




----------



## averagejoe

Kaj72 said:


> View attachment 4660497
> View attachment 4660497
> View attachment 4660497
> View attachment 4660498
> View attachment 4660509
> View attachment 4660501
> View attachment 4660502
> View attachment 4660503
> View attachment 4660504
> View attachment 4660504
> View attachment 4660507
> View attachment 4660508


Missing the photo of the back of the interior tag. As well, please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future.


----------



## Kaj72

averagejoe said:


> Missing the photo of the back of the interior tag. As well, please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future.


----------



## Kaj72

Its my underdtanfing that the first line ..the Lady Dior did not have the stamp. Is that correct?


----------



## Kaj72

Did I start more than one request? I apologize if I did. And thanknyou all for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

Kaj72 said:


> Its my underdtanfing that the first line ..the Lady Dior did not have the stamp. Is that correct?



Sorry, I cannot authenticate without the date code on this version.



Kaj72 said:


> Did I start more than one request? I apologize if I did. And thanknyou all for your time.


Your thread was moved here by another moderator. This is the only thread for authentication requests for Dior.


----------



## Kaj72

Kaj72 said:


> Did I start more than one request? I apologize if I did. And thanknyou all for your time.


Where can I get the date code?


----------



## Kaj72

Kaj72 said:


> Did I start more than one request? I apologize if I did. And thanknyou all for your time.


And could you be more specific please on on what you mean by this version? I would love to hear what version it is?


----------



## averagejoe

Kaj72 said:


> And could you be more specific please on on what you mean by this version? I would love to hear what version it is?





Kaj72 said:


> Where can I get the date code?


The date code is supposed to be on the back of the leather tag, but it is completely missing on the one on the bag you posted. Even Dior bags without this date code have "Made in Italy" embossed on the back, although this one doesn't.

This doesn't mean that this bag is not authentic. It is just that I cannot confirm its authenticity without any sign of this date code.


----------



## ynnussyad

EDITED: Figured out it was a fake.


----------



## Kaj72

I apologize, i am having some issues reading the replies. Can you be more specific on how you figured out it is a fake. I would like details so I can relay them to the one who gave it to me. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Kaj72

ynnussyad said:


> EDITED: Figured out it was a fake.





ynnussyad said:


> EDITED: Figured out it was a fake.





ynnussyad said:


> EDITED: Figured out it was a fake.


----------



## Wafaan

Hi everyone!
I’m very new here (literally just signed up) and had a question that maybe someone can help me with.

I’m interested in a saddle bag that a private seller is selling online and I wasn’t sure if the bag is authentic or not (they said it is).

they sent me a pic of the date code and when I was looking up images online for this model’s date code I found another bag that has the exact same code. Is that possible?
Is this how dior datecodes their bags? Same model means the same code? I know that the code also includes the factory and month of production but I’m not sure if it’s possible that 2 different bags (different leather one grained calfskin one smooth) but same color and size could have the same datecode.

i was also curious if anyone saw a Dior receipt that looks like this before (attached a photo) the currency is euro but the phone number is US is that normal?

help please! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kaj72

ynnussyad said:


> EDITED: Figured out it was a fake.


I apologize, i am having some issues reading the replies. Can you be more specific on how you figured out it is a fake. I would like details so I can relay them to the one who gave it to me. Thank you so much for your time.


Kaj72 said:


> I apologize, i am having some issues reading the replies. Can you be more specific on how you figured out it is a fake. I would like details so I can relay them to the one who gave it to me. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

Wafaan said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m very new here (literally just signed up) and had a question that maybe someone can help me with.
> 
> I’m interested in a saddle bag that a private seller is selling online and I wasn’t sure if the bag is authentic or not (they said it is).
> 
> they sent me a pic of the date code and when I was looking up images online for this model’s date code I found another bag that has the exact same code. Is that possible?
> Is this how dior datecodes their bags? Same model means the same code? I know that the code also includes the factory and month of production but I’m not sure if it’s possible that 2 different bags (different leather one grained calfskin one smooth) but same color and size could have the same datecode.
> 
> i was also curious if anyone saw a Dior receipt that looks like this before (attached a photo) the currency is euro but the phone number is US is that normal?
> 
> help please! Thanks!!!


The date code is not unique.

I believe this receipt is most likely fake. Please post detailed pictures of the bag from multiple angles for us to authenticate here.


----------



## averagejoe

Kaj72 said:


> I apologize, i am having some issues reading the replies. Can you be more specific on how you figured out it is a fake. I would like details so I can relay them to the one who gave it to me. Thank you so much for your time.


We do not disclose the reason why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## Wafaan

averagejoe said:


> The date code is not unique.
> 
> I believe this receipt is most likely fake. Please post detailed pictures of the bag from multiple angles for us to authenticate here.


Hi there!
I’ll post pics here attached to this reply. Please let me know what you think and thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## cocoforeverever

Hi @averagejoe , please help me authenticate this lady dior (I won the bid). Much much appreciate your help!
Item name: *Auth Christian Dior Hand Bag Black Leather Lady Kanaju AK26004*
Item number: 5000089884100161
Seller ID: smile8cojp
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Lady-Kanaju-AK26004-/153817517653?nma=true&si=6MTNkvkfaAEubE6mMN1YiAVuw%2BE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Some photos:


----------



## Bluu

Hello! May I please have help on the authentication of this bag? There is no production sequence code. I am wondering if the canvas being crooked and the way the chain is clipped into the bag are signs of being fake or if it is normal for vintage piece. Another bag I saw online (dont know if that one is authentic) that looked identical to this except for the chain, the straight canvas print, and that one had a zip pocket in the interior. Thank you!

Item name: Dior cloth handbag
Online reseller name: Julie
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-cloth-dior-handbag-9268543.shtml


----------



## anbinh

Hello! I was hoping to get help authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance! 

Item name: Dior Mini Dior Oblique Saddle Bag Blue authentic SOLD OUT
Item number: 114079676288
Seller ID: th_pha6
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Mini-Dior-Oblique-Saddle-Bag-Blue-authentic-SOLD-OUT/114079676288


----------



## averagejoe

Wafaan said:


> Hi there!
> I’ll post pics here attached to this reply. Please let me know what you think and thanks so much for your help!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

anbinh said:


> Hello! I was hoping to get help authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Mini Dior Oblique Saddle Bag Blue authentic SOLD OUT
> Item number: 114079676288
> Seller ID: th_pha6
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Mini-Dior-Oblique-Saddle-Bag-Blue-authentic-SOLD-OUT/114079676288


Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Bluu said:


> Hello! May I please have help on the authentication of this bag? There is no production sequence code. I am wondering if the canvas being crooked and the way the chain is clipped into the bag are signs of being fake or if it is normal for vintage piece. Another bag I saw online (dont know if that one is authentic) that looked identical to this except for the chain, the straight canvas print, and that one had a zip pocket in the interior. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior cloth handbag
> Online reseller name: Julie
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-cloth-dior-handbag-9268543.shtml
> View attachment 4663994
> View attachment 4663995
> View attachment 4663996
> View attachment 4663997
> View attachment 4663998


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cocoforeverever said:


> Hi @averagejoe , please help me authenticate this lady dior (I won the bid). Much much appreciate your help!
> Item name: *Auth Christian Dior Hand Bag Black Leather Lady Kanaju AK26004*
> Item number: 5000089884100161
> Seller ID: smile8cojp
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Dior-Hand-Bag-Black-Leather-Lady-Kanaju-AK26004-/153817517653?nma=true&si=6MTNkvkfaAEubE6mMN1YiAVuw%2BE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Some photos:


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Wafaan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
Item name: Black Diorama Wallet on Chain
Online reseller name: Lucasfelipp
Direct URL link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-dior-38937413

thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Melisanat

Hi all.. can you please help me with this.. ‍♀️ Forgot to post it here first before buying it.
https://sg.carousell.com/p/final-sa...153406&t-referrer_request_id=hjE03oZzAUKHpNT4

Thank u soo much


----------



## Darinisrina

Hi @averagejoe ! Need your kind help to authenticate this Dior. Seller assured me that they got it from a Factory Outlet in America and it might have miniscule defect but is definitely legit and will go through airport security.

these are all the photos I have of the item:






need your help before I purchase guys! Been on serious discussion so I also dont want to keep the seller waiting too long, feel bad for the guy haha. Thanks a bunch❤️


----------



## cocoforeverever

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much !!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!

Item Name: J’adior Wallet On Chain In Cream White ( With Signature Grained Lambskin )
Item Number: 362908148879
Seller: ch574769
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/J-adior-...-With-Signature-Grained-Lambskin/362908148879

Thank you again!


----------



## averagejoe

Darinisrina said:


> Hi @averagejoe ! Need your kind help to authenticate this Dior. Seller assured me that they got it from a Factory Outlet in America and it might have miniscule defect but is definitely legit and will go through airport security.
> 
> these are all the photos I have of the item:
> View attachment 4665096
> View attachment 4665097
> View attachment 4665098
> 
> View attachment 4665123
> 
> need your help before I purchase guys! Been on serious discussion so I also dont want to keep the seller waiting too long, feel bad for the guy haha. Thanks a bunch❤️


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: J’adior Wallet On Chain In Cream White ( With Signature Grained Lambskin )
> Item Number: 362908148879
> Seller: ch574769
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/J-adior-...-With-Signature-Grained-Lambskin/362908148879
> 
> Thank you again!


Need a photo of the date code inside.


----------



## averagejoe

Melisanat said:


> Hi all.. can you please help me with this.. ‍♀️ Forgot to post it here first before buying it.
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/final-sa...153406&t-referrer_request_id=hjE03oZzAUKHpNT4
> 
> Thank u soo much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item name: Black Diorama Wallet on Chain
> Online reseller name: Lucasfelipp
> Direct URL link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-dior-38937413
> 
> thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## wolfskin

Hello everyone, 

i have recently acquired this old Dior wallet(??) at an online auction.
Unbeknownst to me, (because I was stupid enough to trust the experts who analysed the lots before putting them up for auction) the wallet was very damaged. I got to see this when I received it. 
anyway, I am not sure that it is real, could any of you please help me authenticate it? Sadly, as you can see, the wallet is so old that some of the lining is ripped.

thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## redrightsmile

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag from ebay?
Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Cannage MEDIUM handbag Lambskin Leather purse bag
Item number: 223903490631
Seller ID: charithitchin0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...ndbag-Lambskin-Leather-purse-bag/223903490631


----------



## averagejoe

wolfskin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have recently acquired this old Dior wallet(??) at an online auction.
> Unbeknownst to me, (because I was stupid enough to trust the experts who analysed the lots before putting them up for auction) the wallet was very damaged. I got to see this when I received it.
> anyway, I am not sure that it is real, could any of you please help me authenticate it? Sadly, as you can see, the wallet is so old that some of the lining is ripped.
> 
> thank you in advance for your help!!


Sorry I cannot authenticate this item without an interior logo stamp. I'm going to say that I believe that it is more likely authentic, but without that stamp, I'm not sure.


----------



## averagejoe

redrightsmile said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag from ebay?
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Cannage MEDIUM handbag Lambskin Leather purse bag
> Item number: 223903490631
> Seller ID: charithitchin0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...ndbag-Lambskin-Leather-purse-bag/223903490631


I believe this is fake


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> Need a photo of the date code inside.



Thank you averagejoe, I requested the photo from the seller! Is this ok?

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you averagejoe, I requested the photo from the seller! Is this ok?
> 
> Many thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Dear averagejoe, 
could you please have a look at this one for me? Thank-you in advance! 

Dior saddle bag
sold on ebay uk: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...233000?hash=item1cd8d9be68:g:L4UAAOSwqSRdcRjF
seller: aya600


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> could you please have a look at this one for me? Thank-you in advance!
> 
> Dior saddle bag
> sold on ebay uk: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...233000?hash=item1cd8d9be68:g:L4UAAOSwqSRdcRjF
> seller: aya600


I believe this is authentic


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item name: Black Diorama Wallet on Chain
> Online reseller name: Lucasfelipp
> Direct URL link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-dior-38937413
> 
> thanks!



Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Thanks you joe
A added a couple more pictures to this thread causa I didn’t see your response until today, sorry.
Thanks a lot!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Jolly Wolf said:


> Here are some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4667339
> View attachment 4667340
> View attachment 4667343
> View attachment 4667344
> View attachment 4667345
> View attachment 4667346
> View attachment 4667347
> View attachment 4667348
> View attachment 4667349
> View attachment 4667350


I believe this is authentic


----------



## RebeRL

Could you have a look at this item please? It looks real but the serial number layout seems a bit off? Thank you

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: 153835325869
Seller ID: ojbx2012
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153835325869


----------



## Jolly Wolf

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much! ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

RebeRL said:


> Could you have a look at this item please? It looks real but the serial number layout seems a bit off? Thank you
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: 153835325869
> Seller ID: ojbx2012
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153835325869


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank-you so much! I appreciate your help very much!


----------



## 3299718

Hi Joe, could you help me and have a look at these photos of my lady dior studded? I examined everything and nothing threw me off but the code ‘1010’ at the end which means this was made in Oct 2010, am i correct? and what does “F” stand for?

can you advise me if this bag is authentic? thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## 3299718

3299718 said:


> Hi Joe, could you help me and have a look at these photos of my lady dior studded? I examined everything and nothing threw me off but the code ‘1010’ at the end which means this was made in Oct 2010, am i correct? and what does “F” stand for?
> 
> can you advise me if this bag is authentic? thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## 3299718

Sorry I forgot to post the info. Here it is:

Item name : Lady dior studded in ivory
serial number : 16-BO-1100F


----------



## DannyKotze

Good evening everyone,
I need this Dior authenticated. The details seem legit but the wear on the hardware seems quite a bit and I’m not sure if the hardware would wear as much on an authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

DannyKotze said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I need this Dior authenticated. The details seem legit but the wear on the hardware seems quite a bit and I’m not sure if the hardware would wear as much on an authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668012
> View attachment 4668013
> View attachment 4668015
> View attachment 4668016
> View attachment 4668018


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request.

Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

3299718 said:


> Hi Joe, could you help me and have a look at these photos of my lady dior studded? I examined everything and nothing threw me off but the code ‘1010’ at the end which means this was made in Oct 2010, am i correct? and what does “F” stand for?
> 
> can you advise me if this bag is authentic? thank you so much in advance!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## DannyKotze

Hi, I need help authenticating this Dior addict bag please


----------



## averagejoe

DannyKotze said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this Dior addict bag please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668028
> View attachment 4668028
> View attachment 4668029
> View attachment 4668030
> View attachment 4668031
> View attachment 4668032
> View attachment 4668034


Close-up photos of the interior tag, as well as of the date code stamp, are required.


----------



## DannyKotze

averagejoe said:


> Close-up photos of the interior tag, as well as of the date code stamp, are required.


These are the only interior photos I have of the bag.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, could you please be so kind as to authenticate the bag in this listing, I'm not sure if shoes are able to be authenticated however i'm more interested in the bag. Thank you!

Item Name: Women's Christian Dior 10.5cm Heeled Shoes Size36, 3UK With Matching Clutch Bag.
Item Number: 193347753235
Seller: darren1276
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-C...e36-3UK-With-Matching-Clutch-Bag/193347753235


----------



## averagejoe

DannyKotze said:


> These are the only interior photos I have of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668045
> View attachment 4668046
> View attachment 4668047


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, could you please be so kind as to authenticate the bag in this listing, I'm not sure if shoes are able to be authenticated however i'm more interested in the bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Women's Christian Dior 10.5cm Heeled Shoes Size36, 3UK With Matching Clutch Bag.
> Item Number: 193347753235
> Seller: darren1276
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-C...e36-3UK-With-Matching-Clutch-Bag/193347753235


I believe these are authentic


----------



## 7h5f921

I ordered this hobo off theRealReal and the bag seems quite thin. Can you authenticate it?

thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

7h5f921 said:


> I ordered this hobo off theRealReal and the bag seems quite thin. Can you authenticate it?
> 
> thank you!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## 7h5f921

Thank-you.


----------



## fahsai3344

Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Christian Dior


----------



## Pursehunter11

Item name: Christian Dior Jacket Beige Crystal Studded Embroidered Name Vintage Monogram XL
Item number: 312791621672
Seller ID:  *guitars-galore*

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic



Thank you!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, is this fake? The date code is wrong, isn't it? Thank you!

Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Red Lambskin Handbag 02-MA-1050 Serial Number
Item Number: 264620386812
Seller: essexwholesale 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264620386812?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ninisen

Dear all, 

I need help in authenticating this Lady Dior in medium with silver hw and patent black leather. The worries I have is the condition of the leather, which is crackled at the handles.


----------



## DreamerWithin

Hello, can you please me authenticate this handbag

Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Blue Patent Handbag
 Serial Number - 13-BO-0114

Bought this from Mercari and it’s pre authenticated by real authentication but need a second opinion. I do not have the bag yet with me and attaching picture taken by the seller.

Any help authenticating this will be helpful. thanks.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ladybag11

Hello,
I am new to the forum and I hope my request will be formulated as it should. I was about to order this Lady Dior bag from VC but I have doubts about it’s authenticity. The handles seem to drop easily and the dust bag that can be seen on one of the pictures is not one I have ever seen. Also, the leather tag under the charms says “Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy” and I have no idea if that should appear or not. I know the new versions only have “Christian Dior” written on the tag. Could you please help? Thank you!!


----------



## DreamerWithin

DreamerWithin said:


> View attachment 4669716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can you please me authenticate this handbag
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Blue Patent Handbag
> Serial Number - 13-BO-0114
> 
> Bought this from Mercari and it’s pre authenticated by real authentication but need a second opinion. I do not have the bag yet with me and attaching picture taken by the seller.
> 
> Any help authenticating this will be helpful. thanks.



Looks like the Date code is 16-BO-0114. The picture isn’t clear and I thought it’s 13-BO-0114.


----------



## averagejoe

ladybag11 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the forum and I hope my request will be formulated as it should. I was about to order this Lady Dior bag from VC but I have doubts about it’s authenticity. The handles seem to drop easily and the dust bag that can be seen on one of the pictures is not one I have ever seen. Also, the leather tag under the charms says “Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy” and I have no idea if that should appear or not. I know the new versions only have “Christian Dior” written on the tag. Could you please help? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670362
> View attachment 4670363
> View attachment 4670364
> View attachment 4670365
> View attachment 4670366
> View attachment 4670367
> View attachment 4670368
> View attachment 4670369


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fahsai3344 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669201
> View attachment 4669203
> View attachment 4669202
> View attachment 4669204
> View attachment 4669205


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

DreamerWithin said:


> View attachment 4669716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can you please me authenticate this handbag
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Blue Patent Handbag
> Serial Number - 13-BO-0114
> 
> Bought this from Mercari and it’s pre authenticated by real authentication but need a second opinion. I do not have the bag yet with me and attaching picture taken by the seller.
> 
> Any help authenticating this will be helpful. thanks.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ninisen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need help in authenticating this Lady Dior in medium with silver hw and patent black leather. The worries I have is the condition of the leather, which is crackled at the handles.


I believe this is fake


----------



## DreamerWithin

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!! @averagejoe


----------



## IzzySmi

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, is this fake? The date code is wrong, isn't it? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Medium Red Lambskin Handbag 02-MA-1050 Serial Number
> Item Number: 264620386812
> Seller: essexwholesale
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264620386812?ul_noapp=true



Hi averagejoe, would you please authenticate this for me 
thank you!


----------



## Cpd4564

Hi all -
Recently came into this Lady Dior, and was wondering if I could get some input on its authenticity, since it’s so old. I’ve heard fixed things as to what to look for when determining authenticity.

Thanks!


----------



## ninisen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for taking the time to look this over! I’ve sent you a private message with a follow up message as according to the rules (I believe haha)


----------



## olilili

Hi Authenticator, can you help authenticate this vintage Dior pls ? Thanks in advance! 

Item name: black vintage last Dior
Online reseller name: 値下げセール！！いろはにほへと (on Mercari Japan)
Direct URL link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m30823146038/


----------



## anbinh

Hello, I just purchased this mini Dior saddle and I wanted to get opinions on its authenticity. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Cpd4564 said:


> Hi all -
> Recently came into this Lady Dior, and was wondering if I could get some input on its authenticity, since it’s so old. I’ve heard fixed things as to what to look for when determining authenticity.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

olilili said:


> Hi Authenticator, can you help authenticate this vintage Dior pls ? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: black vintage last Dior
> Online reseller name: 値下げセール！！いろはにほへと (on Mercari Japan)
> Direct URL link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m30823146038/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

anbinh said:


> Hello, I just purchased this mini Dior saddle and I wanted to get opinions on its authenticity. Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 4672080
> View attachment 4672082
> View attachment 4672083
> View attachment 4672084


Can you please provide pictures of the authenticity card (front and back), and of the dust bag? Please provide pictures of anything else that came with the bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## JNS

Can someone please authenticate this vintage Dior saddle bag for me?

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

JNS said:


> Can someone please authenticate this vintage Dior saddle bag for me?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672515
> View attachment 4672516
> View attachment 4672517
> View attachment 4672518
> View attachment 4672519
> View attachment 4672520
> View attachment 4672521
> View attachment 4672522
> View attachment 4672523
> View attachment 4672524


I believe this is authentic


----------



## JNS

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## this_is_rj

Hello, 
I was wondering if someone could please take a look at this Dior jacket for me. It was an eBay auction that I won. I was not concerned about authenticity as I didn't know that Dior RTW was faked until this week. 

Item name: Christian Dior Cream Wool-Silk Bar Blazer/Jacket Size F 34/US 2
Item number: 264564279143
Seller ID: hickory8000
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...kv0pPfnCoU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Thanks so much for your assistance.


----------



## averagejoe

this_is_rj said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if someone could please take a look at this Dior jacket for me. It was an eBay auction that I won. I was not concerned about authenticity as I didn't know that Dior RTW was faked until this week.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cream Wool-Silk Bar Blazer/Jacket Size F 34/US 2
> Item number: 264564279143
> Seller ID: hickory8000
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Cream-Wool-Silk-Bar-Blazer-Jacket-Size-F-34-US-2-/264564279143?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=HzTqIQ%2F331fi79wZykv0pPfnCoU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks so much for your assistance.


Sorry, not sure about this one. I will say, though, that there are a lot of fake Dior RTW. One concerning detail on this one is the "Franca" part of the garment label.


----------



## this_is_rj

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, not sure about this one. I will say, though, that there are a lot of fake Dior RTW. One concerning detail on this one is the "Franca" part of the garment label.


Thanks for taking a look for me averagejoe. Do you know where I could get paid authentication for Dior RTW?


----------



## hollyloo

Hi, can someone tell me whether this Diorquake clutch is authentic?

Item name: Diorquake clutch
Online reseller name: Poshmark
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorquake-Dior-Oblique-Clutch-5e25ed3910f00f68d3e80e6c

Links to images (sorry I’m new here, couldn’t figure out how to attach them): 

https://ibb.co/x6nZ6m4
https://ibb.co/mHN1ZQL
https://ibb.co/0nyk1w0
https://ibb.co/4K3J6Cs
https://ibb.co/phWq4t6
https://ibb.co/7VgDxhf


----------



## anbinh

averagejoe said:


> Can you please provide pictures of the authenticity card (front and back), and of the dust bag? Please provide pictures of anything else that came with the bag.


I did not receive a dust bag with the bag, but attached is pictures of the authenticity card.


----------



## averagejoe

anbinh said:


> I did not receive a dust bag with the bag, but attached is pictures of the authenticity card.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks for taking a look for me averagejoe. Do you know where I could get paid authentication for Dior RTW?


Not sure, sorry!


----------



## averagejoe

hollyloo said:


> Hi, can someone tell me whether this Diorquake clutch is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Diorquake clutch
> Online reseller name: Poshmark
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Diorquake-Dior-Oblique-Clutch-5e25ed3910f00f68d3e80e6c
> 
> Links to images (sorry I’m new here, couldn’t figure out how to attach them):
> 
> https://ibb.co/x6nZ6m4
> https://ibb.co/mHN1ZQL
> https://ibb.co/0nyk1w0
> https://ibb.co/4K3J6Cs
> https://ibb.co/phWq4t6
> https://ibb.co/7VgDxhf


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Wafaan

Hi there! I’m a new member and still trying to learn the etiquette of this forum so apologies if I’m doing anything wrong!

I won the bid on this bag on ebay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag please!!


----------



## olilili

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

Wafaan said:


> Hi there! I’m a new member and still trying to learn the etiquette of this forum so apologies if I’m doing anything wrong!
> 
> I won the bid on this bag on ebay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag please!!


There is one detail that is throwing me off, so I can't be sure. Sorry.

Can you please provide the link to the ebay item? Not sure if it will help, but I can look at more clues potentially.


----------



## anbinh

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Wafaan

averagejoe said:


> There is one detail that is throwing me off, so I can't be sure. Sorry.
> 
> Can you please provide the link to the ebay item? Not sure if it will help, but I can look at more clues potentially.


Hi!

thanks for getting back to me!
Sure here’s the link, if it doesn’t work please let me know and I’ll try to post it again.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e&pageci=edd1e927-0560-48cd-8a41-9c3c4d2f9b72


----------



## Wafaan

Wafaan said:


> Hi!
> 
> thanks for getting back to me!
> Sure here’s the link, if it doesn’t work please let me know and I’ll try to post it again.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-DIOR-30-MONTAIGNE-DIOR-OBLIQUE-BAG/383425134533?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F383425134533&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=781c0e4d1700a4d129051baaffb23658&ul_noapp=true&pageci=edd1e927-0560-48cd-8a41-9c3c4d2f9b72



the seller has agreed to cooperate and provide pics for verification and authentication check before shipping the item because she doesn’t accept returns.
Her answers are very brief she said she bought it 2019 from the boutique but the bag doesn’t come with any accessories.

If you want more pics please let me know what to ask her to photograph she agreed to cooperate.

thanks again!



averagejoe said:


> There is one detail that is throwing me off, so I can't be sure. Sorry.
> 
> Can you please provide the link to the ebay item? Not sure if it will help, but I can look at more clues potentially.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Hello,

I am considering a Lady Dior w/ Silver hardware.  I am little confused by the interior tag...  

https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-484658

This was made in 2018 and boutique tells me bags are Made In Italy.

Appreciate your help here.

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Wafaan said:


> the seller has agreed to cooperate and provide pics for verification and authentication check before shipping the item because she doesn’t accept returns.
> Her answers are very brief she said she bought it 2019 from the boutique but the bag doesn’t come with any accessories.
> 
> If you want more pics please let me know what to ask her to photograph she agreed to cooperate.
> 
> thanks again!


Sorry without any of those details, and with zero feedback scores, in addition to a price that is too good to be true, I cannot conclude on the authenticity of the item you will receive. All boutique bags come with a dust bag, authenticity card, and care booklet. They won't just hand the bag to a customer like this.


----------



## areeba

Hello, 
Please authenticate this. I have already purchased the item but not posted yet so I can cancel the order if deemed inauthentic.

Item name: My ABCDior in fard 
Item number:223925571810
Seller ID: fazbod 
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223925571810

attaching images as well.


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate this. I have already purchased the item but not posted yet so I can cancel the order if deemed inauthentic.
> 
> Item name: My ABCDior in fard
> Item number:223925571810
> Seller ID: fazbod
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223925571810
> 
> attaching images as well.


Photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and of the date code, are required.


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and of the date code, are required.


Okay I have asked seller to provide these and will update. Thanks.


----------



## Wafaan

averagejoe said:


> Sorry without any of those details, and with zero feedback scores, in addition to a price that is too good to be true, I cannot conclude on the authenticity of the item you will receive. All boutique bags come with a dust bag, authenticity card, and care booklet. They won't just hand the bag to a customer like this.


Thank you so much!
I think what got me to think this was real is that the seller has other listings of bags that are in obvious used condition but one of them isn’t something very popular to easily find a replica for.
In addition, she is very cooperative in terms of providing photos I figured a replica seller won’t be so confident, and some people throw away the accessories.

I don’t know what to do now what do you recommend i do please 
Again, thanks so much for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

Wafaan said:


> Thank you so much!
> I think what got me to think this was real is that the seller has other listings of bags that are in obvious used condition but one of them isn’t something very popular to easily find a replica for.
> In addition, she is very cooperative in terms of providing photos I figured a replica seller won’t be so confident, and some people throw away the accessories.
> 
> I don’t know what to do now what do you recommend i do please
> Again, thanks so much for your time!


Some sellers are super responsive until the payment is sent. Then they may never reply, or reply very rarely. I've seen it myself many times. 

This is not to say that this is what will happen in this case, but all signs point to _fishy _for me.


----------



## allstars89

Hi Averagejoe,
I love this mini Lady Dior bag and would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you so much! xx

Item Name: Lady Dior Mini
Item Number: 254521880252 
Seller ID: bgg272
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...rentrq:7a2c7dd01700a9cc84d816c9fffa71f6|iid:1


----------



## Wafaan

averagejoe said:


> Some sellers are super responsive until the payment is sent. Then they may never reply, or reply very rarely. I've seen it myself many times.
> 
> This is not to say that this is what will happen in this case, but all signs point to _fishy _for me.


Thanks so much!!

oh I know about sellers not responding once a payment is sent this is literally what I’m struggling with right now after purchasing this dior strap on Depop. The seller was super responsive when negotiating the minute I paid she stopped responding and it’s been 14 days without shipping while lying and saying she did ‍♀️
I think I’m going to pass on purchasing the bag. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## averagejoe

Wafaan said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> oh I know about sellers not responding once a payment is sent this is literally what I’m struggling with right now after purchasing this dior strap on Depop. The seller was super responsive when negotiating the minute I paid she stopped responding and it’s been 14 days without shipping while lying and saying she did ‍♀️
> I think I’m going to pass on purchasing the bag. Thanks so much for your help!!


Sorry to hear about the strap. I hope that is resolved soon.


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> I love this mini Lady Dior bag and would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me. Thank you so much! xx
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Mini
> Item Number: 254521880252
> Seller ID: bgg272
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Lady-Mini-Dior/254521880252?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=cd0ef307ca3d4f96bb43b83cec780c05&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=none&sd=254521880252&itm=254521880252&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7d7b6e8e-5776-11ea-802f-74dbd1804aa7|parentrq:7a2c7dd01700a9cc84d816c9fffa71f6|iid:1


Would like to see a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> Would like to see a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.



Sure not a problem. I will get the seller to send the photo as soon as possible. Thanks


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could i please get this bag authenticated? I asked for a pic of the tag but she was having a hard time. Please let me know if you need anything and I’ll ask her [emoji4] Thank you!!

Item: Dior Mini Lady Dior Bag Red Handbag
Item #: 133342998455
Seller: faya_5617
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/133342998455


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## wsvi

Hello, everybody! I’m aware that it’s difficult to authenticate jewelry, but I’m so desperate about this one! I bought last week for a good price, the seller told me that it was genuine, but I’m not sure! Can anyone help me, please? Thank u so much!


----------



## Refreshing

Hi all , I am new to buying second hand designer bags. After receiving the bag, I feel many details are off (many threads sticking out; left side flap a lot narrower than; stiches on both side towards the edges of the bag; one there's is off - where the pen points to) please see my pictures .PLEASE help me authenticate this as I have only 3 days to accept the purchase from poshmark.
Name: miss Dior promenade orange
Poshmark seller Id: 
https://poshmark.com/closet/sued471
Item:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-bag-5e25fb87adb58d4bcc1d4833


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> Would like to see a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.


Hi Averagejoe,
Please see attached additional photos from the seller as requested.
 Thank you! xx


----------



## averagejoe

allstars89 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Please see attached additional photos from the seller as requested.
> Thank you! xx
> 
> View attachment 4674592
> View attachment 4674593


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

wsvi said:


> Hello, everybody! I’m aware that it’s difficult to authenticate jewelry, but I’m so desperate about this one! I bought last week for a good price, the seller told me that it was genuine, but I’m not sure! Can anyone help me, please? Thank u so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Refreshing said:


> Hi all , I am new to buying second hand designer bags. After receiving the bag, I feel many details are off (many threads sticking out; left side flap a lot narrower than; stiches on both side towards the edges of the bag; one there's is off - where the pen points to) please see my pictures .PLEASE help me authenticate this as I have only 3 days to accept the purchase from poshmark.
> Name: miss Dior promenade orange
> Poshmark seller Id:
> https://poshmark.com/closet/sued471
> Item:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-bag-5e25fb87adb58d4bcc1d4833


Photo of the logo embossing inside is required.


----------



## allstars89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your assistance! 
xx


----------



## wsvi

Ok, thank u so much


----------



## Sprak

Hi! I have just purchased this preloved bag from a seller in Australia. It’s the Miss Dior re-edition.

I have just received it today and I’m not a little bit iffy of the authenticity as the packaging seems really off. I own a Lady Dior and the leather and hardware on this bag feels very legit. However, it’s the dustbag that seems so off! I have attached pictures of the bag and packaging below. Please advise, thank you!!


----------



## areeba

areeba said:


> Okay I have asked seller to provide these and will update. Thanks.





averagejoe said:


> Photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and of the date code, are required.



please see additional photos.


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> please see additional photos.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Hi! I have just purchased this preloved bag from a seller in Australia. It’s the Miss Dior re-edition.
> 
> I have just received it today and I’m not a little bit iffy of the authenticity as the packaging seems really off. I own a Lady Dior and the leather and hardware on this bag feels very legit. However, it’s the dustbag that seems so off! I have attached pictures of the bag and packaging below. Please advise, thank you!!


I believe this is fake (everything, not just the packaging).


----------



## Refreshing

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the logo embossing inside is required.



Thank you very much Joe for the reminder. I'm trying to attach more photos. I uploaded multiple but only one showed up yesterday...any tips for newbie? Would you please kindly take a look? This has really been bugging me since I got the bag. I have a diorama wallet and this craftmanship looks really off...


----------



## averagejoe

Refreshing said:


> Thank you very much Joe for the reminder. I'm trying to attach more photos. I uploaded multiple but only one showed up yesterday...any tips for newbie? Would you please kindly take a look? This has really been bugging me since I got the bag. I have a diorama wallet and this craftmanship looks really off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675154
> View attachment 4675146
> View attachment 4675147
> View attachment 4675148
> View attachment 4675149
> View attachment 4675150
> View attachment 4675151
> View attachment 4675152
> View attachment 4675153
> View attachment 4675154
> View attachment 4675146
> View attachment 4675147
> View attachment 4675148
> View attachment 4675149
> View attachment 4675150
> View attachment 4675151
> View attachment 4675152
> View attachment 4675153
> View attachment 4675154


I believe this is authentic. Every once in a while, there are some inconsistencies in the Cannage embroidery. 

The fraying thread that is sticking out of the seam just needs to be removed or tucked in.


----------



## Sprak

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake (everything, not just the packaging).


Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate it. Would you be able to kindly advise on which areas are the tell tale signs of it being fake?

Interestingly, the original pictures of the bag include the screwdriver engravings on the chain rings and CD on the chain links. However, I queried this bag a while ago to my SA.. I just checked this picture and the bag from boutique also doesn’t have any of those markings seen in the original pictures. Also added a screenshot of a you tubers video below.  So I’m very confused. I have attached both pictures below.

Thanks again!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## areeba

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you thank you for this amazing service. All my good wishes for you. Second time buying a beautiful lady dior this way so the reassurance is so helpful.


----------



## Akch

Hello. would anyone be so kind to take a look at this vintage christian dior scarf? I respond to the odd stitch, although it is probably hand rolled

Item name:Christian Dior silk scarf
Item number:254507294248
Seller ID:tonnipainter
Direct URL link:


----------



## Akch

Akch said:


> Hello. would anyone be so kind to take a look at this vintage christian dior scarf? I respond to the odd stitch, although it is probably hand rolled
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior silk scarf
> Item number:254507294248
> Seller ID:tonnipainter
> Direct URL link:


Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...b04-441a-827b-e5875e0fa5c2#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## averagejoe

Akch said:


> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...b04-441a-827b-e5875e0fa5c2#vi__app-cvip-panel


Looks good to me, although I'm not 100% sure because there are no labels/care tags.


----------



## averagejoe

Sprak said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate it. Would you be able to kindly advise on which areas are the tell tale signs of it being fake?
> 
> Interestingly, the original pictures of the bag include the screwdriver engravings on the chain rings and CD on the chain links. However, I queried this bag a while ago to my SA.. I just checked this picture and the bag from boutique also doesn’t have any of those markings seen in the original pictures. Also added a screenshot of a you tubers video below.  So I’m very confused. I have attached both pictures below.
> 
> Thanks again!


The stock photos used by Dior are non-binding. There are usually differences between that and the production model.

And sorry, I cannot disclose the reasons why I believe the bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## Akch

averagejoe said:


> Looks good to me, although I'm not 100% sure because there are no labels/care tags.


thank you so much for your help I was just worried because the stitching was so uneven.


----------



## Skyler.Nichols

Hi! I just came across this dior bag on poshmark and was wondering if it was authentic. I don’t know much about Dior bags. https://posh.mk/V2QmcE0cp4


----------



## aniaclaudia18

Hi there, 

Would anyone be so kind to tell me if this pair of J'adior pantent flats is authentic? Something seems off to me. I asked the seller for a lot of pictures, hope it'll help.

Many thanks, 
Ania


----------



## nathart

Hi, could you please help authenticate this clothing item for me?

This is a bodysuit, all pictures attached (there are no other inner tags).

Item name: Velvet bodysuit?
Online reseller name: n/a
Direct URL link: n/a


----------



## ardenhale

Hi! I've just purchased my first Dior bag as a gift for myself from the Real Real because I just couldn't pass up this one style. However, after a lot of googling, I'm not coming up with any images that match this bag style and color combo exactly. It's from the 2007 Trotter Romantique collection, which was seasonal and unfortunately not much info exists on all the skus and color variants (lots of browns, pinks, beiges, mixed among styles but not always consistently across resellers on the web). Any help is appreciated!

Item name: 
*CHRISTIAN DIOR*
*Trotter Romantique Handle Bag*
Online reseller name: The Real Real
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-trotter-romantique-handle-bag-6ygne


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi Lovely authenticators, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me please? I purchased recently and would really appreciate your opinion on it. Thank you  

ps I hope the pictures are ok, I’ve just experienced how hard it is to photograph patent leather 

Item Name: Dior leather tote
Item Number: N/a
Seller: N/a


----------



## nathart

Hello! Wondering if this is authentic? The C looks a little bit curvier to me. Your help is appreciated! There are no inner tags.

Item name: Men's blouse (?)
Online reseller name: n/a
Direct URL link: n/a


----------



## Refreshing

Hi averagejoe, thanks so much!I 
am wondering if the serial numbers on the "receipt" (see attached) or the bag corresponds well to the bag's style/color etc? See pics attached. 
Is it normal for a miss Dior to have 5-6 imperfections (only worn1-2 times)? I would think 1 at most...



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Every once in a while, there are some inconsistencies in the Cannage embroidery.
> 
> The fraying thread that is sticking out of the seam just needs to be removed or tucked in.


----------



## averagejoe

Skyler.Nichols said:


> Hi! I just came across this dior bag on poshmark and was wondering if it was authentic. I don’t know much about Dior bags. https://posh.mk/V2QmcE0cp4


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

aniaclaudia18 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would anyone be so kind to tell me if this pair of J'adior pantent flats is authentic? Something seems off to me. I asked the seller for a lot of pictures, hope it'll help.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ania
> View attachment 4676132
> View attachment 4676133
> View attachment 4676134
> View attachment 4676135
> View attachment 4676136
> View attachment 4676137
> View attachment 4676138
> View attachment 4676139


These look a bit "off" to me, in my opinion.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

nathart said:


> View attachment 4676410
> View attachment 4676411
> View attachment 4676412
> View attachment 4676413
> View attachment 4676414
> View attachment 4676412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please help authenticate this clothing item for me?
> 
> This is a bodysuit, all pictures attached (there are no other inner tags).
> 
> Item name: Velvet bodysuit?
> Online reseller name: n/a
> Direct URL link: n/a
> 
> View attachment 4676410
> View attachment 4676411


Sorry I cannot authenticate this


----------



## averagejoe

ardenhale said:


> Hi! I've just purchased my first Dior bag as a gift for myself from the Real Real because I just couldn't pass up this one style. However, after a lot of googling, I'm not coming up with any images that match this bag style and color combo exactly. It's from the 2007 Trotter Romantique collection, which was seasonal and unfortunately not much info exists on all the skus and color variants (lots of browns, pinks, beiges, mixed among styles but not always consistently across resellers on the web). Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR*
> *Trotter Romantique Handle Bag*
> Online reseller name: The Real Real
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-trotter-romantique-handle-bag-6ygne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676957
> View attachment 4676957
> View attachment 4676958


I believe this is authentic. Please request larger, clearer pictures in the future, including of the back of the interior tag.


----------



## averagejoe

Brightcastle said:


> Hi Lovely authenticators, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me please? I purchased recently and would really appreciate your opinion on it. Thank you
> 
> ps I hope the pictures are ok, I’ve just experienced how hard it is to photograph patent leather
> 
> Item Name: Dior leather tote
> Item Number: N/a
> Seller: N/a


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nathart said:


> Hello! Wondering if this is authentic? The C looks a little bit curvier to me. Your help is appreciated! There are no inner tags.
> 
> Item name: Men's blouse (?)
> Online reseller name: n/a
> Direct URL link: n/a
> 
> View attachment 4677325
> View attachment 4677326
> View attachment 4677327
> View attachment 4677328
> View attachment 4677329
> View attachment 4677330
> View attachment 4677331
> View attachment 4677332
> View attachment 4677333


Sorry I cannot help with this. Dior used to license its name to various companies to produce their goods, and this may have been from that time.


----------



## averagejoe

Refreshing said:


> Hi averagejoe, thanks so much!I
> am wondering if the serial numbers on the "receipt" (see attached) or the bag corresponds well to the bag's style/color etc? See pics attached.
> Is it normal for a miss Dior to have 5-6 imperfections (only worn1-2 times)? I would think 1 at most...


Those are not series numbers. Saks has its own system of recording its inventory that has nothing to do with Dior's system.

Some of the details you pointed out aren't imperfections. Some items have slight variations from differences in production. It also isn't from wear and tear. As well, I think the quality of Dior products has improved since the time this bag was made, so it's very normal to see these variations for a bag produced during that time. I found that the Miss Dior pouchette bags that replaced these New Lock bags eventually were better made, along with all the other products that came afterwards.


----------



## Refreshing

averagejoe said:


> Those are not series numbers. Saks has its own system of recording its inventory that has nothing to do with Dior's system.
> 
> Some of the details you pointed out aren't imperfections. Some items have slight variations from differences in production. It also isn't from wear and tear. As well, I think the quality of Dior products has improved since the time this bag was made, so it's very normal to see these variations for a bag produced during that time. I found that the Miss Dior pouchette bags that replaced these New Lock bags eventually were better made, along with all the other products that came afterwards.


Thanks a million


----------



## Brightcastle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your speedy (and thankfully positive ) response! Really appreciated.


----------



## SparkleShark

I could use help authenticating this bag I’m interested in on Depop.
https://depop.app.link/Mqk2em0VE3


----------



## miko123

Hi Joe,
Just bought this lady dior bag from carousell and would like to check the authenticity. The concern is the D at the Dior charm seems to be able to move around and be reversible and the hook at the letter D is a little off. Most concerning is there's english spelling error at the  Dior care booklet. *Son instead of Sun. 

Item name: Medium size lady dior bag
Online reseller name: Qvintagelux 
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/reserved...709507&t-referrer_request_id=FsWAn6QoazlkocVD

Thank you!


----------



## aniaclaudia18

averagejoe said:


> These look a bit "off" to me, in my opinion.


Many thanks for your answer. Thought so,  the price was too good to be true.


----------



## averagejoe

miko123 said:


> Hi Joe,
> Just bought this lady dior bag from carousell and would like to check the authenticity. The concern is the D at the Dior charm seems to be able to move around and be reversible and the hook at the letter D is a little off. Most concerning is there's english spelling error at the  Dior care booklet. *Son instead of Sun.
> 
> Item name: Medium size lady dior bag
> Online reseller name: Qvintagelux
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/reserved...709507&t-referrer_request_id=FsWAn6QoazlkocVD
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4678703
> View attachment 4678705
> View attachment 4678707
> View attachment 4678709
> View attachment 4678710
> View attachment 4678713
> View attachment 4678714
> View attachment 4678718
> View attachment 4678719
> View attachment 4678721
> View attachment 4678722
> View attachment 4678723


I believe this is authentic. The D is able to move around.


----------



## miko123

Hi Joe
Thanks for verifying. Does dior have spelling mistake at the care booklet all the time? 



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The D is able to move around.


----------



## averagejoe

miko123 said:


> Hi Joe
> Thanks for verifying. Does dior have spelling mistake at the care booklet all the time?


What spelling mistake is there? It can be an indication of something fishy.


----------



## miko123

averagejoe said:


> What spelling mistake is there? It can be an indication of something fishy.


Hi Joe,
If you see the photo I attached under leather maintenance, you can see that instead of the word sun, it says son.


----------



## averagejoe

miko123 said:


> Hi Joe,
> If you see the photo I attached under leather maintenance, you can see that instead of the word sun, it says son.


Yes I've seen this one before on authentic bags.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## miko123

averagejoe said:


> Yes I've seen this one before on authentic bags.


Hi Joe
This means that even authentic dior bags have such spelling error in the care booklet? 
Can I conclude that my lady dior bag is authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

miko123 said:


> Hi Joe
> This means that even authentic dior bags have such spelling error in the care booklet?
> Can I conclude that my lady dior bag is authentic?


Yes. I don't authenticate based on one detail. Sometimes people buy an authenticity card and care booklet from Ebay to go with an authentic bag because they misplaced theirs, but the card and booklet are fake. I've seen it before. Some bags are missing the booklet completely when sold pre-owned so I have to look solely at the details of the bag.


----------



## miko123

averagejoe said:


> Yes. I don't authenticate based on one detail. Sometimes people buy an authenticity card and care booklet from Ebay to go with an authentic bag because they misplaced theirs, but the card and booklet are fake. I've seen it before. Some bags are missing the booklet completely when sold pre-owned so I have to look solely at the details of the bag.


Ok thanks for your help joe for making me assured that my bag is authentic!


----------



## Victoriwa

Hello All!

Could I please trouble you to authenticate the following ebay listing? I hope it is okay to request an item that isn't a bag???

Item name: Womens Dior Shoes
Item number: 174186469060
Seller ID: samanthahay1312
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648

With thanks in advance,

V x


----------



## averagejoe

Victoriwa said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Could I please trouble you to authenticate the following ebay listing? I hope it is okay to request an item that isn't a bag???
> 
> Item name: Womens Dior Shoes
> Item number: 174186469060
> Seller ID: samanthahay1312
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Dior-Shoes/174186469060?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> With thanks in advance,
> 
> V x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Victoriwa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you AverageJoe! 

V x


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe
What do You think
Item Christian dior bag
eBay item number:
274292481281
seller v.giacomini72
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## tammyws

Dear Authenticators,

Please assist to authenticate the item below: - 
Item name: Vintage Dior honeycomb makeup pouch
Online reseller name: mdwt0118
Direct URL link: https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/v625384062

Look forward to your reply. Thank you!


----------



## nathart

Thanks so much for taking a look!


averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot help with this. Dior used to license its name to various companies to produce their goods, and this may have been from that time.


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> What do You think
> Item Christian dior bag
> eBay item number:
> 274292481281
> seller v.giacomini72
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-dior-Bag/274292481281?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


A LOT more photos are needed. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## chistmas07

Dear averagejoe,
Could you please authenticate this bag?

name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Leather with Floral Applique Mini
Item: 124100485034
Seller: rebagoffical
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...ather-with-Floral-Applique-Mini-/124100485034


----------



## Refreshing

Hi Joe,
I should have attached these 2 images earlier. The right side seems ok but on the left side, the flap is MUCH shorter than the body of the bag (I can't stop looking 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 at that). Have you seen these variations before? And stitche lines don't totally line up?
Quick question





averagejoe said:


> Those are not series numbers. Saks has its own system of recording its inventory that has nothing to do with Dior's system.
> 
> Some of the details you pointed out aren't imperfections. Some items have slight variations from differences in production. It also isn't from wear and tear. As well, I think the quality of Dior products has improved since the time this bag was made, so it's very normal to see these variations for a bag produced during that time. I found that the Miss Dior pouchette bags that replaced these New Lock bags eventually were better made, along with all the other products that came afterwards.





averagejoe said:


> Those are not series numbers. Saks has its own system of recording its inventory that has nothing to do with Dior's system.
> 
> Some of the details you pointed out aren't imperfections. Some items have slight variations from differences in production. It also isn't from wear and tear. As well, I think the quality of Dior products has improved since the time this bag was made, so it's very normal to see these variations for a bag produced during that time. I found that the Miss Dior pouchette bags that replaced these New Lock bags eventually were better made, along with all the other products that came afterwards.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> A LOT more photos are needed. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Dear Joe, I know but the seller already sent the bag to me even though I didn’t pay. Afterwards I paid but I said to seller I will ask for authentication. This never happened before. I will post pics when it arrives. I sent the offer and asked for pics and seller accepted and said to me it is for sure real


----------



## Cabero0920

Name : Lady Dior Black Medium Cannage
Seller: na
Link:na

This bag was just a gift from my aunt and she's already a 3rd owner of this bag.  Just curious if it's real or not but the tag inside is a bit erased


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tammyws

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi Joe,
Is this reply to my post on #9278 ?
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

tammyws said:


> Hi Joe,
> Is this reply to my post on #9278 ?
> Thank you so much!


Yes it is a reply to your vintage bag post. Sorry I thought I pressed "REPLY" to quote your message.


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Leather with Floral Applique Mini
> Item: 124100485034
> Seller: rebagoffical
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...ather-with-Floral-Applique-Mini-/124100485034


Photo of the front of the interior tag and of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Refreshing said:


> Hi Joe,
> I should have attached these 2 images earlier. The right side seems ok but on the left side, the flap is MUCH shorter than the body of the bag (I can't stop looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4680034
> View attachment 4680035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at that). Have you seen these variations before? And stitche lines don't totally line up?
> Quick question


I have already authenticated your item. This item has lost some of its structure so its not unusual for it to look this way.


----------



## averagejoe

Cabero0920 said:


> Name : Lady Dior Black Medium Cannage
> Seller: na
> Link:na
> 
> This bag was just a gift from my aunt and she's already a 3rd owner of this bag.  Just curious if it's real or not but the tag inside is a bit erased


I believe this is fake


----------



## tammyws

averagejoe said:


> Yes it is a reply to your vintage bag post. Sorry I thought I pressed "REPLY" to quote your message.


 Hi Joe,

No problem. I'm happy to have your reply on my post. Appreciate alot


----------



## Refreshing

averagejoe said:


> I have already authenticated your item. This item has lost some of its structure so its not unusual for it to look this way.


thanks!


----------



## Cabero0920

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this wallet


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi Everyone, 
Could you please kindly help me authenticate this vintage Dior. I’m consider of getting this one from a local 2nd store. 

thank you in advance 

*zipper is ykk (no brand stamp underneath the zip)


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4681021
> View attachment 4681023
> View attachment 4681024
> View attachment 4681025
> View attachment 4681026
> View attachment 4681027
> View attachment 4681028
> View attachment 4681029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this wallet


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pradawattana said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Could you please kindly help me authenticate this vintage Dior. I’m consider of getting this one from a local 2nd store.
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> *zipper is ykk (no brand stamp underneath the zip)
> View attachment 4681152
> View attachment 4681153
> View attachment 4681154
> View attachment 4681156
> View attachment 4681157
> View attachment 4681155


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Stefanie21

Hi Everyone,

Could you please help authenticate this diorama. The seller posted several pictures on the listing, but please let me know if further pictures/details are necessary.

Item name: Diorama
Seller: annielimlay
Link: http://sg.carousell.com/p/269483217

Thank you.


----------



## Pradawattana

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Averagejoe


----------



## ardenhale

ardenhale said:


> Hi! I've just purchased my first Dior bag as a gift for myself from the Real Real because I just couldn't pass up this one style. However, after a lot of googling, I'm not coming up with any images that match this bag style and color combo exactly. It's from the 2007 Trotter Romantique collection, which was seasonal and unfortunately not much info exists on all the skus and color variants (lots of browns, pinks, beiges, mixed among styles but not always consistently across resellers on the web). Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Item name:
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR*
> *Trotter Romantique Handle Bag*
> Online reseller name: The Real Real
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-trotter-romantique-handle-bag-6ygne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676957
> View attachment 4676957
> View attachment 4676958




Ok so I got the purse! It smells like a Renaissance faire which to me smells like real, slightly old leather. I’m adding some more pics that the original listing didn’t really hit on. I’m still paranoid about this website since I’ve heard fakes have gotten through before and I’m just nervous since I couldn’t find anything online about this specific style in my own research. I’ve never owned a Dior bag and articles about authenticating are so all over the place. For example, they say the label should always have gold or silver in the stamp—but this bag doesn’t? Anyway please let me know based on these new photos and your expertise if you think this bag is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Trishalovez

Hi there! I just recently made an account and I’m still getting used to how to using the forums! Please let me know if I’m doing anything wrong! 

I won the bid on this bag on ebay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag please!!

Item name: Christian-Dior-pink&white saddle bag (vintage) excellent condition Awesome!!
Item number:
Seller ID: sofiareed1111
Direct URL link: can’t find it anymore


----------



## averagejoe

Trishalovez said:


> Hi there! I just recently made an account and I’m still getting used to how to using the forums! Please let me know if I’m doing anything wrong!
> 
> I won the bid on this bag on ebay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag please!!
> 
> Item name: Christian-Dior-pink&white saddle bag (vintage) excellent condition Awesome!!
> Item number:
> Seller ID: sofiareed1111
> Direct URL link: can’t find it anymore


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ardenhale said:


> Ok so I got the purse! It smells like a Renaissance faire which to me smells like real, slightly old leather. I’m adding some more pics that the original listing didn’t really hit on. I’m still paranoid about this website since I’ve heard fakes have gotten through before and I’m just nervous since I couldn’t find anything online about this specific style in my own research. I’ve never owned a Dior bag and articles about authenticating are so all over the place. For example, they say the label should always have gold or silver in the stamp—but this bag doesn’t? Anyway please let me know based on these new photos and your expertise if you think this bag is authentic.


I believe this is authentic.

The logo part is coated canvas (plastic). The tan-colour part is leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Stefanie21 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this diorama. The seller posted several pictures on the listing, but please let me know if further pictures/details are necessary.
> 
> Item name: Diorama
> Seller: annielimlay
> Link: http://sg.carousell.com/p/269483217
> 
> Thank you.


Close-up pictures of the logo, lock, chain rivets, and also of the date code are required.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, I just bought this from Mercari
Please can you authenticate this vintage piece? Thank you in advance
Title: Vintage Christian Dior bag
Reseller name: MercyEli
Url: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m71408530714/

I am concerned that the serial number is upside down compared to other images


----------



## Stefanie21

averagejoe said:


> Close-up pictures of the logo, lock, chain rivets, and also of the date code are required.



Hi averagejoe, here are the additional pictures from the seller. About the date code, is this referring to the authenticity card number or something else? Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, I just bought this from Mercari
> Please can you authenticate this vintage piece? Thank you in advance
> Title: Vintage Christian Dior bag
> Reseller name: MercyEli
> Url: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m71408530714/
> 
> I am concerned that the serial number is upside down compared to other images


Can you please post a picture of the entire bag because the link you provided doesn't work anymore.


----------



## averagejoe

Stefanie21 said:


> Hi averagejoe, here are the additional pictures from the seller. About the date code, is this referring to the authenticity card number or something else? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683991
> View attachment 4683992
> View attachment 4683993
> View attachment 4683994
> View attachment 4683995
> View attachment 4683996


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Britt1

Hi, could you please hjelp me authenticate this vintage wallet. 
Item name: vintage wallet
Item number: 02 - LU - 1006.
Seller ID: Finn.no
Seller say it is legit, however I can not find the Christian Dior stamp inside. Would really appreciate og you could please hjelp me authenticate. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Britt1

Britt1 said:


> Hi, could you please hjelp me authenticate this vintage wallet.
> Item name: vintage wallet
> Item number: 02 - LU - 1006.
> Seller ID: Finn.no
> Seller say it is legit, however I can not find the Christian Dior stamp inside. Would really appreciate og you could please hjelp me authenticate. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## averagejoe

Sorry the logo embossing is needed for authentication.


----------



## Britt1

averagejoe said:


> Sorry the logo embossing is needed for authentication.


Thanks for your quick response. Do you think it could have been removed or is it a sign that is fake?


----------



## averagejoe

Britt1 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. Do you think it could have been removed or is it a sign that is fake?


It's unusual that it doesn't have it. It should be there. It is embossed into the leather so it can't really be removed that easily without leaving a trace.


----------



## Britt1

averagejoe said:


> It's unusual that it doesn't have it. It should be there. It is embossed into the leather so it can't really be removed that easily without leaving a trace.


Thank you very much, I found it! Hard to take a gold picture, but will try again if it is not good enough.


----------



## averagejoe

Britt1 said:


> Thank you very much, I found it! Hard to take a gold picture, but will try again if it is not good enough.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Britt1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## RBV

Hello! Please help me authenticate this lovely dior two way bag as I am not sure of it’s authenticity. The seller said it’s authentic. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## MiNatt

Please authenticate this bag
Thank you in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> A LOT more photos are needed. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Dear Joe 
Bag arrived and I am afraid because of handles


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> Bag arrived and I am afraid because of handles


----------



## Pinkie*

I am trying picturing the code


----------



## Thesven

Hi all can you please help me authenticate this Be Dior bag that  I purchased in an auction. It looks good but there are a couple of things that makes me uncertain as to whether it's authentic. Like the stitches on the strap, the bag smelling a little bit weird and the date stamp looking sloppy. What are your thoughts ? Best, Therese


----------



## averagejoe

MiNatt said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Thesven said:


> View attachment 4686463
> View attachment 4686460
> View attachment 4686463
> View attachment 4686464
> View attachment 4686465
> View attachment 4686466
> View attachment 4686467
> View attachment 4686469
> View attachment 4686470
> View attachment 4686471
> View attachment 4686472
> View attachment 4686473
> View attachment 4686474
> View attachment 4686460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all can you please help me authenticate this Be Dior bag that  I purchased in an auction. It looks good but there are a couple of things that makes me uncertain as to whether it's authentic. Like the stitches on the strap, the bag smelling a little bit weird and the date stamp looking sloppy. What are your thoughts ? Best, Therese


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> I am trying picturing the code


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

RBV said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this lovely dior two way bag as I am not sure of it’s authenticity. The seller said it’s authentic. Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## MiNatt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Omg Joe!!! Thank you. The bag smelled Nice, it is heavy and looked ok to me, but then I saw the handles which are much wider in the middle and I thought this Is a problem.


----------



## Abbey2020

Hi is it possible to help me authenticate this? Thanks. 
And I’m confuse of the colour. Is it red or fushia pink that had some sign of usage and it looks slightly red


----------



## RBV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Abbey2020 said:


> Hi is it possible to help me authenticate this? Thanks.
> And I’m confuse of the colour. Is it red or fushia pink that had some sign of usage and it looks slightly red


I believe this is authentic. The colour is supposed to look like the inside lining colour, but the patent layer on the outside has yellowed due to oxidation, giving it a warmer tone.


----------



## Abbey2020

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The colour is supposed to look like the inside lining colour, but the patent layer on the outside has yellowed due to oxidation, giving it a warmer tone.



thank you so much average joe. Is there a way  to clean up the oxidation? 
It would be great if I could know the model of this dior. 
Thank you so much again


----------



## averagejoe

Abbey2020 said:


> thank you so much average joe. Is there a way  to clean up the oxidation?
> It would be great if I could know the model of this dior.
> Thank you so much again


The oxidation cannot be reversed, unfortunately. I would recommend just enjoying it in the new colour, if you bought it already.


----------



## Abbey2020

averagejoe said:


> The oxidation cannot be reversed, unfortunately. I would recommend just enjoying it in the new colour, if you bought it already.



hehe okay love the new colour anyways. 
Is it okay if I use acetone free nail polish to clean the scuff marks? Scared it will ruined the patent leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Abbey2020 said:


> hehe okay love the new colour anyways.
> Is it okay if I use acetone free nail polish to clean the scuff marks? Scared it will ruined the patent leather.


Do not do that! The finish will not look like the original. Non-acetone ingredients can potentially still dissolve the patent finish. Just enjoy your bag. It will look worse if you do something to it which accentuates all of the flaws. Trust me. I've ruined my fair share of things in the name of DIY repairs. I have learned to live with imperfections that I have no experience fixing, because if I fixed them, they can turn out a lot worse. Even cobblers won't do anything to patent leather.


----------



## Abbey2020

averagejoe said:


> Do not do that! The finish will not look like the original. Non-acetone ingredients can potentially still dissolve the patent finish. Just enjoy your bag. It will look worse if you do something to it which accentuates all of the flaws. Trust me. I've ruined my fair share of things in the name of DIY repairs. I have learned to live with imperfections that I have no experience fixing, because if I fixed them, they can turn out a lot worse. Even cobblers won't do anything to patent leather.


Thanks for the headsup! omg thanks for the prompt reply! i was about to purchase it, but scared it would ruined the patent leather. Thank you so much!


----------



## Trishalovez

Hi AverageJoe! I’m back. I just received my bag and unfortunately the bag didn’t come as expected as there were so many other marks that the buyer didn’t specify. I know that the yellowing is common on these pink Dior vintage saddle bags. However, there were pen marks on the bag that I wish she had mentioned in the description. So I’m here again just to see if it’s the same bag and authentic with my pictures. Thank you Joe in advance!


----------



## KT23456

Can you help me with this bag? I found it at a thrift shop and was hoping it’s authentic. No date code so I’m assuming it’s older.


----------



## averagejoe

KT23456 said:


> Can you help me with this bag? I found it at a thrift shop and was hoping it’s authentic. No date code so I’m assuming it’s older.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## KT23456

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Lubpaaj

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Dior coin purse. I found it at the thrift store and wasn’t sure if it’s authenticity because it doesn’t have a serial number or date code. Thank you for your time. Your reply is greatly appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

Lubpaaj said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Dior coin purse. I found it at the thrift store and wasn’t sure if it’s authenticity because it doesn’t have a serial number or date code. Thank you for your time. Your reply is greatly appreciated!


Looks okay to me, although I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## bags92

Good evening everyone, could you please help me out with this bag. Thanks!

Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag - Original Vintage

Item number: 293508624843
Seller ID: ladybug.0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-D...624843?hash=item44567a31cb:g:JuYAAOSwhtNeanGd


----------



## averagejoe

bags92 said:


> Good evening everyone, could you please help me out with this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag - Original Vintage
> 
> Item number: 293508624843
> Seller ID: ladybug.0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-D...624843?hash=item44567a31cb:g:JuYAAOSwhtNeanGd


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lubpaaj

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me, although I'm not 100% sure.


Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## SparkleShark

Can anyone authenticate this bracelet?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193376074630


----------



## SparkleShark

SparkleShark said:


> I could use help authenticating this bag I’m interested in on Depop.
> https://depop.app.link/Mqk2em0VE3



Here’s a video of the bag.
https://depop.app.link/Qfp9bwN4P4


----------



## averagejoe

SparkleShark said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bracelet?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193376074630





SparkleShark said:


> Here’s a video of the bag.
> https://depop.app.link/Qfp9bwN4P4


Please follow the steps outlined in post 1. I will authenticate if there are lots of detailed photos of the item rather than a video.

The bracelet doesn't have enough details to authenticate with.


----------



## cocoforeverever

Hi @averagejoe , please help me authenticate this lady dior. Much much appreciate your help!
Item name: *Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Ivory Quilted Leather Lady 2- Way Dior Hand Bag Purse #33517*
eBay item number: 383088766837
Seller ID: appleproject
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Ivory-Quilted-Leather-Lady-2-Way-Dior-Hand-Bag-Purse-33517/383088766837?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Some photos:


----------



## averagejoe

cocoforeverever said:


> Hi @averagejoe , please help me authenticate this lady dior. Much much appreciate your help!
> Item name: *Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR Ivory Quilted Leather Lady 2- Way Dior Hand Bag Purse #33517*
> eBay item number: 383088766837
> Seller ID: appleproject
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Ivory-Quilted-Leather-Lady-2-Way-Dior-Hand-Bag-Purse-33517/383088766837?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Some photos:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cocoforeverever

Thank you so much for your always prompt reply!


----------



## anna_athena

Hi guys!
I made a impulsive purchase today on Vestiaire Collective. A couple of hours later I got nervous when I made some research and found some really good replicas of the model. The plastic on the letter I and the strap made me vary.
Could You please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Lady dior ultra- matte medium
Online reseller name: MIA
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9691675.shtml

Thank You so much!!

BR Anna












[


----------



## averagejoe

anna_athena said:


> Hi guys!
> I made a impulsive purchase today on Vestiaire Collective. A couple of hours later I got nervous when I made some research and found some really good replicas of the model. The plastic on the letter I and the strap made me vary.
> Could You please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Lady dior ultra- matte medium
> Online reseller name: MIA
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9691675.shtml
> 
> Thank You so much!!
> 
> BR Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Close-up picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## anna_athena

Thank You so much for Your quick respond. I will ask the seller for the picture, and post it as soon as she replies. 

BR
Anna


----------



## Jeiflyn

Good day AJ,
I kindly request authentication for the following. The key has been lost. 
Thank you!

Item name: Dior mini boston bag
Direct link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/sale-‼-christian-dior-280433610/


----------



## ewaawe

Hello!

Could you, please, help me authenticate this?

Item name: Dior's Victim Wristlet by Galliano

I have seen the same model (for sure not the exact same bag as the outside fabric pattern differs) on Depop with the same serial number - does it mean it's fake?

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## WWC

To all the experts on PurseForum,
I am planning to purchase this mini lady dior on Vestiaire Collective. The fact that the seller refused to upload more photos. The strap is NOT adjustable and it is only 17 inches as according to seller. It makes me kind of unsure its authenticity .
Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Lady dior patent leather 
Online reseller name: Arian
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9709200.shtml

Thank you very much!!

WWC


----------



## averagejoe

Jeiflyn said:


> Good day AJ,
> I kindly request authentication for the following. The key has been lost.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior mini boston bag
> Direct link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/sale-‼-christian-dior-280433610/
> 
> View attachment 4690965
> View attachment 4690966
> View attachment 4690967
> View attachment 4690968
> View attachment 4690969
> View attachment 4690970
> View attachment 4690971
> View attachment 4690972
> View attachment 4690973
> View attachment 4690974


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ewaawe said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you, please, help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Dior's Victim Wristlet by Galliano
> 
> I have seen the same model (for sure not the exact same bag as the outside fabric pattern differs) on Depop with the same serial number - does it mean it's fake?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

WWC said:


> To all the experts on PurseForum,
> I am planning to purchase this mini lady dior on Vestiaire Collective. The fact that the seller refused to upload more photos. The strap is NOT adjustable and it is only 17 inches as according to seller. It makes me kind of unsure its authenticity .
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Lady dior patent leather
> Online reseller name: Arian
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9709200.shtml
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> WWC


Sorry. Without photos of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and of the logo inside the bag, I can't authenticate this item. The older versions did not have an adjustable strap. That being said, this doesn't mean anything about the authenticity of this bag. If the seller refuses to upload more pictures, then I think you should shop elsewhere just for the terrible customer service alone.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## WWC

averagejoe said:


> Sorry. Without photos of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and of the logo inside the bag, I can't authenticate this item. The older versions did not have an adjustable strap. That being said, this doesn't mean anything about the authenticity of this bag. If the seller refuses to upload more pictures, then I think you should shop elsewhere just for the terrible customer service alone.


I agree, AJ!!! Thank you very much for your prompt reply


----------



## GGNoodles

Sorry, this is reply to kaleidiorscopic small book tote. Unfortunately, I am certain that is a super fake.


----------



## SparkleShark

averagejoe said:


> Please follow the steps outlined in post 1. I will authenticate if there are lots of detailed photos of the item rather than a video.
> 
> The bracelet doesn't have enough details to authenticate with.



I had a link to the sale page before, but maybe it got overlooked.  It's on Depop.  It's for the Dior Cadillac bag in red and white.  I hope a sales link will suffice.
https://www.depop.com/products/alis268-borsa-christian-dior-modello-cadillac/


----------



## averagejoe

SparkleShark said:


> I had a link to the sale page before, but maybe it got overlooked.  It's on Depop.  It's for the Dior Cadillac bag in red and white.  I hope a sales link will suffice.
> https://www.depop.com/products/alis268-borsa-christian-dior-modello-cadillac/


A lot more photos are required for authentication. Please see post 1.


----------



## ewaawe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so much for a quick reply! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ckkc

New to this forum. Would like your help. Don't know if I am doing this right. If not, please let me know. Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag I just bought? I just received it and would like to return it, if it's fake. Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

Ckkc said:


> New to this forum. Would like your help. Don't know if I am doing this right. If not, please let me know. Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag I just bought? I just received it and would like to return it, if it's fake. Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ckkc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sorry, Idon´t know how to delete. My post was unneccesary as you authenticicated the very bag I was asking about already in a former post for another member. Thank you!


----------



## Iloveplants

Hey! Saw this bag for sale. Love it but seems too good to be true. What are your thoughts.

"Christian Dior Saddle Bag in Tan Ostrich"
Assuming it's fake because if the seam above the tag.


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hey! Saw this bag for sale. Love it but seems too good to be true. What are your thoughts.
> 
> "Christian Dior Saddle Bag in Tan Ostrich"
> Assuming it's fake because if the seam above the tag.


I believe this is fake


----------



## BeTrendy

Hey! Clothes of Hedi Slimane`s period at Dior may be fake?


----------



## PlainPat

Hi,

Would anyone be able to assist me in authenticating this silk Dior monogram scarf please.









Thanks,
Dilan.


----------



## averagejoe

PlainPat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would anyone be able to assist me in authenticating this silk Dior monogram scarf please.
> View attachment 4692791
> View attachment 4692792
> View attachment 4692793
> View attachment 4692794
> View attachment 4692795
> View attachment 4692796
> View attachment 4692797
> View attachment 4692798
> 
> Thanks,
> Dilan.


Not sure about this one. Looks okay to me, but because it is missing the logo tag, it's difficult to confirm.


----------



## averagejoe

BeTrendy said:


> Hey! Clothes of Hedi Slimane`s period at Dior may be fake?


Can you please provide a close-up photo of the logo tag, and of the front and back of the garment tag?

There were definitely fake Dior Homme clothes from Hedi's time.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## PlainPat

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Looks okay to me, but because it is missing the logo tag, it's difficult to confirm.




Thanks for the reply, your input is much appreciated.

could you please show me what this logo tag should look like please?


----------



## averagejoe

PlainPat said:


> Thanks for the reply, your input is much appreciated.
> 
> could you please show me what this logo tag should look like please?


It's just a white tag with black words that say Christian Dior Paris.


----------



## PlainPat

averagejoe said:


> It's just a white tag with black words that say Christian Dior Paris.


Thank you for your help, would you know anywhere else that could also help me with this?


----------



## BeTrendy

averagejoe said:


> Can you please provide a close-up photo of the logo tag, and of the front and back of the garment tag?
> 
> There were definitely fake Dior Homme clothes from Hedi's time.




Thanks for your reply!


----------



## BeTrendy

... and what do you think about this jacket? Is it an authentic? It doesn`t have the belts. I saw the original thing.


----------



## averagejoe

BeTrendy said:


> Thanks for your reply!


The way the inner tag is attached is very unusual. Looks like someone attached it themselves at home. It should also lie flat against the inside of the jacket rather than form a loop as it appears.


----------



## averagejoe

BeTrendy said:


> ... and what do you think about this jacket? Is it an authentic? It doesn`t have the belts. I saw the original thing.


The PARIS tag should have a sheer ribbon on top of it. I don't see it in the picture.


----------



## jk4reals

Can someone please help me identify this silk slip? The tag was definitely cut out because I can see where the threads were. All there is, is this weird care tag??? Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ckkc

Can you please help me authenticate this diorama. thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

jk4reals said:


> Can someone please help me identify this silk slip? The tag was definitely cut out because I can see where the threads were. All there is, is this weird care tag??? Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ckkc said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this diorama. thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ckkc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## BeTrendy

averagejoe said:


> The PARIS tag should have a sheer ribbon on top of it. I don't see it in the picture.



 The sheer ribbon was definitely on the top of the Paris tag, but I accidently tore it off. There is no inscription "nettoyage a sec reccomande" at the garment tag. Is it okay? In the whole, what do you think, is it fake or not?


----------



## averagejoe

BeTrendy said:


> The sheer ribbon was definitely on the top of the Paris tag, but I accidently tore it off. There is no inscription "nettoyage a sec reccomande" at the garment tag. Is it okay? In the whole, what do you think, is it fake or not?


Is the word reference spelt with an o instead of a c? I'm suspicious because I've seen a lot of fake Dior Homme RTW


----------



## BeTrendy

averagejoe said:


> Is the word reference spelt with an o instead of a c? I'm suspicious because I've seen a lot of fake Dior Homme RTW



It is the "C" letter. I sold this jacket on Ebay, but now I have doubts about authenticity. I contacted Dior, but they couldn`t help me. I don`t know what to do. Maybe I should cancel the deal.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

BeTrendy said:


> It is the "C" letter. I sold this jacket on Ebay, but now I have doubts about authenticity. I contacted Dior, but they couldn`t help me. I don`t know what to do. Maybe I should cancel the deal.


Based on what I've seen so far, it looks okay, except I can't be sure.


----------



## BeTrendy

averagejoe said:


> Based on what I've seen so far, it looks okay, except I can't be sure.



Yeah, I know. I really appreciate your help. I`ve seen a lot of garment tags, but only at this tag no the inscription (nettoyage a sec recommande). No one knows, is it okay or not. Maybe you know somebody who can help me?


----------



## averagejoe

BeTrendy said:


> Yeah, I know. I really appreciate your help. I`ve seen a lot of garment tags, but only at this tag no the inscription (nettoyage a sec recommande). No one knows, is it okay or not. Maybe you know somebody who can help me?


Sorry, I don't know. As this is a forum about purses, I'm much better at authenticating bags than RTW. I've owned quite a few pieces of Dior Homme before, but details such as the garment tag are easily faked. There's also variation between seasons so it's hard to tell.


----------



## chopchep

Can you authenticate this beauty for me please? Thank you very much in advance!!!

Item name:  Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather DiorAddict Medium Flap Bag
Online reseller name: Yoogiscloset
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-dioraddict-medium-flap-bag.html


----------



## averagejoe

chopchep said:


> Can you authenticate this beauty for me please? Thank you very much in advance!!!
> 
> Item name:  Black Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather DiorAddict Medium Flap Bag
> Online reseller name: Yoogiscloset
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-dioraddict-medium-flap-bag.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Aina1107

Hi,

Could you guys please help me authenticate this bag?
A friend of mine is selling it to me. 
Thanks in advanced 

Item name: Lady dior medium pink lambskin
Item number: -
Seller ID: -
Direct URL link:


----------



## chopchep

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Aina1107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you guys please help me authenticate this bag?
> A friend of mine is selling it to me.
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> Item name: Lady dior medium pink lambskin
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Direct URL link:


Need to see the front of the leather tag inside the bag, as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## Aina1107

Hi averagejoe

Here’s the photos


averagejoe said:


> Need to see the front of the leather tag inside the bag, as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## averagejoe

Aina1107 said:


> Hi averagejoe
> 
> Here’s the photos


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Aina1107

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank youuu


----------



## PlainPat

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Looks okay to me, but because it is missing the logo tag, it's difficult to confirm.



Hi,

I have just found out that the scarf is from the early 70s, does that help in the authentication of the scarf?

Thank, 

Dilan.


----------



## yychuu

Hello there! I just received this vintage dior from a instagram shop in HK. I have a bad feeling this isn't authentic because of the label... It's black and not heat stamped. When I touch it I couldn't feel the word "Christian Dior" at all. Seller insisted because it is the PVC version that's why it's not in gold/silver. I've searched through the internet and most of the patent leather boston bag were heat stamped in gold. But everything else looks fine to me although I am no expert. I even checked the button was made in Fiocchi Italy lol. Would greatly appreciate it if you could authenticate this! Thank you so much!  

Item name: Dior boston bag 25


----------



## averagejoe

PlainPat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just found out that the scarf is from the early 70s, does that help in the authentication of the scarf?
> 
> Thank,
> 
> Dilan.


Sorry. Without that tag, I cannot confirm.


----------



## averagejoe

yychuu said:


> Hello there! I just received this vintage dior from a instagram shop in HK. I have a bad feeling this isn't authentic because of the label... It's black and not heat stamped. When I touch it I couldn't feel the word "Christian Dior" at all. Seller insisted because it is the PVC version that's why it's not in gold/silver. I've searched through the internet and most of the patent leather boston bag were heat stamped in gold. But everything else looks fine to me although I am no expert. I even checked the button was made in Fiocchi Italy lol. Would greatly appreciate it if you could authenticate this! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Dior boston bag 25


I believe this is authentic. Patent leather is usually embossed rather than foiled.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## yychuu

Thats great, thank you so much for your help! I am so relieved.


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate this ...Tia
Name: diorrissimo
Item number 303520521507
Seller I’d  ryu977

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/[URL]https://www.ebay.com/itm/303520521507[/URL]


----------



## bc1990

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this lady Dior? Thank you so so much!

Item name: 
*Christian Dior Light Pink Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Lady Dior Bag*
Online reseller name: Yoogiscloset
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...bskin-leather-large-lady-dior-bag-113500.html


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate this ...Tia
> Name: diorrissimo
> Item number 303520521507
> Seller I’d  ryu977
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/https://www.ebay.com/itm/303520521507


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bc1990 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this lady Dior? Thank you so so much!
> 
> Item name:
> *Christian Dior Light Pink Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Large Lady Dior Bag*
> Online reseller name: Yoogiscloset
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...bskin-leather-large-lady-dior-bag-113500.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## bjbeatz

Hi, I am looking at buying a Dior Saddle bag as a gift for my girlfriend. I saw this one online, but the price seemed too reasonable. Let me know your thought, thanks!

Item name: Christian Dior classic mini saddle bag *Authentic*
Online reseller name: suduke 
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...saddle-bag-Authentic-5e4027d5c953d860f6091cc3


----------



## coco09

Authentic? TIA
name Dior addict
Item 153852936679
Seller I’d  rus0563
LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/153852936679?ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

bjbeatz said:


> Hi, I am looking at buying a Dior Saddle bag as a gift for my girlfriend. I saw this one online, but the price seemed too reasonable. Let me know your thought, thanks!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior classic mini saddle bag *Authentic*
> Online reseller name: suduke
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...saddle-bag-Authentic-5e4027d5c953d860f6091cc3


Close-up and clear photo of the front and back of the interior tag are required for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Authentic? TIA
> name Dior addict
> Item 153852936679
> Seller I’d  rus0563
> LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/153852936679?ul_noapp=true


Close-up and clear photo of the front of the interior tag and of the date code are required for authentication.


----------



## Aina1107

Hii ❤️
Can you authenticate this for me please 
Thank you so muchh
.


----------



## Skylo

Hi Could you guys help me please！
Do you guys feel any weird of this tag？


----------



## Chany214

Hi everyone
On the hunt for a preloved lady dior
Please help authenticate this .( The seller no longer has the authenticity cards)
Item name : Lady dior medium patent leather
Item number : 124119189862
Seller : 12ramil999
Direct link :https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/124119189862


----------



## averagejoe

Aina1107 said:


> Hii ❤️
> Can you authenticate this for me please
> Thank you so muchh
> .


Can you please provide a photo of the date code?


----------



## averagejoe

Skylo said:


> Hi Could you guys help me please！
> Do you guys feel any weird of this tag？


We cannot just authenticate with one tag. It looks okay so far but we need to see a lot more details to confirm the authenticity of a bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Chany214 said:


> Hi everyone
> On the hunt for a preloved lady dior
> Please help authenticate this .( The seller no longer has the authenticity cards)
> Item name : Lady dior medium patent leather
> Item number : 124119189862
> Seller : 12ramil999
> Direct link :https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/124119189862


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe
I bought this bag from seller i already bought diorissimo snaleskin which You Said it is Real. To me bag looks authentic but the seller has negative Feedback for it saying it is fake. Seller Said the bag is Real that his sister works for Dior and this is newer version of the bag

Item 100% Authentic Dior Lady Dior Bag In Queen Mint Cannage Lambskin
Item number 184183554000
Seller vogueno
Link
100% Authentic Dior Lady Dior Bag In Queen Mint Cannage Lambskin


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> I bought this bag from seller i already bought diorissimo snaleskin which You Said it is Real. To me bag looks authentic but the seller has negative Feedback for it saying it is fake. Seller Said the bag is Real that his sister works for Dior and this is newer version of the bag


 and if you know how much costs the strap  for the bag


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> I bought this bag from seller i already bought diorissimo snaleskin which You Said it is Real. To me bag looks authentic but the seller has negative Feedback for it saying it is fake. Seller Said the bag is Real that his sister works for Dior and this is newer version of the bag
> 
> Item 100% Authentic Dior Lady Dior Bag In Queen Mint Cannage Lambskin
> Item number 184183554000
> Seller vogueno
> Link
> 100% Authentic Dior Lady Dior Bag In Queen Mint Cannage Lambskin


I believe this is authentic


Pinkie* said:


> and if you know how much costs the strap  for the bag


You cannot just buy the original strap that came with the bag. You can buy one of those sold-separately woven straps by Dior. They are over $1000 USD.


----------



## Pinkie*

Thank you Joe. I know about the woven straps, but I dont like them.


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic
> 
> You cannot just buy the original strap that came with the bag. You can buy one of those sold-separately woven straps by Dior. They are over $1000 USD.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Item Name: Rare Dior Authentic Vintage Navy Blue Coin Purse.
Online reseller name: thepoorstudent.
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/RARE-DI...Navy-Blue-Coin-Purse-5e75d7489e1559d1f7a429e2

I’d appreciate any help you can give, please. Thank you in advance! I do like this item but the seller is clearly misinformed about vintage items.


----------



## averagejoe

SakuraSakura said:


> Item Name: Rare Dior Authentic Vintage Navy Blue Coin Purse.
> Online reseller name: thepoorstudent.
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/RARE-DI...Navy-Blue-Coin-Purse-5e75d7489e1559d1f7a429e2
> 
> I’d appreciate any help you can give, please. Thank you in advance! I do like this item but the seller is clearly misinformed about vintage items.


Not sure, but this looks okay to me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

averagejoe said:


> Not sure, but this looks okay to me.



Your opinion is always valid to me, Joe! Thank you once again. What do you think about the price for this?


----------



## averagejoe

SakuraSakura said:


> Your opinion is always valid to me, Joe! Thank you once again. What do you think about the price for this?


The price is alright if the item is authentic.


----------



## SakuraSakura

averagejoe said:


> The price is alright if the item is authentic.


Thank you once again.


----------



## anna_athena

Best Averagejoe!
I have posted about this ultra matte bag a while ago, but never received the necessary additional pictures from the seller so I had to wait for Vestiaire collective to sent it to me.

Item name: Lady dior ultra- matte medium
Online reseller name: MIA
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9691675.shtml

Their authenticator has OK the bag as a 2020 Lady Dior ultra matte. I am a bit suspicious about one of the metal detailes around one of the handles that is a bit more on the side, I have taken several pictures both of the CD and the screw detail on the inside which shows that its not attached in the middle. Otherwise the bag looks impeccable.
Would You please help me authenticate it?
Thank You!


----------



## averagejoe

anna_athena said:


> Best Averagejoe!
> I have posted about this ultra matte bag a while ago, but never received the necessary additional pictures from the seller so I had to wait for Vestiaire collective to sent it to me.
> 
> Item name: Lady dior ultra- matte medium
> Online reseller name: MIA
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9691675.shtml
> 
> Their authenticator has OK the bag as a 2020 Lady Dior ultra matte. I am a bit suspicious about one of the metal detailes around one of the handles that is a bit more on the side, I have taken several pictures both of the CD and the screw detail on the inside which shows that its not attached in the middle. Otherwise the bag looks impeccable.
> Would You please help me authenticate it?
> Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 4698223
> View attachment 4698224
> View attachment 4698227
> View attachment 4698228
> View attachment 4698229
> View attachment 4698230
> View attachment 4698231
> View attachment 4698232
> View attachment 4698233
> View attachment 4698234
> View attachment 4698221


I'm not too sure what you mean about the screw detail not being attached to the middle. Do you mean it is a bit crooked?

I believe the bag is authentic. However, please check the clasp attachment to the strap. The clasp looks like it may have a chip in it! If this bothers you (because Dior can't fix that), then perhaps you should return it.


----------



## anna_athena

Thank You Joe for Your quick answer! 
Yes exactly, one of the screw details is a bit more to the left and not in the middle as the rest, as well as the CD sign on the other side of the metall, so it has been attached a bit too far to the left. But maybe an authentic bag could look like this? Hmm I missed the chip, just so I understand You correctly, the chip is on the strap not the bag? (sorry english isn´t my first language). In which picture did you notice it, the picture on the strap? I will contact Vestiare, because it isn´t stated.  Thank You for your attention to the details!! =)


----------



## averagejoe

anna_athena said:


> Thank You Joe for Your quick answer!
> Yes exactly, one of the screw details is a bit more to the left and not in the middle as the rest, as well as the CD sign on the other side of the metall, so it has been attached a bit too far to the left. But maybe an authentic bag could look like this? Hmm I missed the chip, just so I understand You correctly, the chip is on the strap not the bag? (sorry english isn´t my first language). In which picture did you notice it, the picture on the strap? I will contact Vestiare, because it isn´t stated.  Thank You for your attention to the details!! =)


Yes the chip is on the strap clasp attachment, not on the bag. I can't tell if it actually is a chip. Please inspect it yourself first to verify.

An authentic bag sometimes may have a slight misalignment, as the assembly of pieces like the grommets for the handles is by hand with the assistance of a machine.


----------



## anna_athena

Ok then I know! 
Thank You so much Joe! Im tremendously grateful, I was really stressed out about this purchase and its my first Lady Dior. 
Have a great evening! =)


----------



## Cristie16

Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag? Seller says it comes with dust bag and booklets but there is no mention of authenticity card. Thank you! 
Item name: lady Dior bag medium 
Item number: 192535575030
Seller ID:  matzzy05_2
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/lady-dior-bag-medium/192535575030


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Cristie16 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag? Seller says it comes with dust bag and booklets but there is no mention of authenticity card. Thank you!
> Item name: lady Dior bag medium
> Item number: 192535575030
> Seller ID:  matzzy05_2
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/lady-dior-bag-medium/192535575030


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi Joe, I hope you are well and safe  your opinion on this Lady Dior bag would be much appreciated please. Many thanks!

Item Name: Lady Dior large
Item seller: N/a


----------



## averagejoe

Brightcastle said:


> Hi Joe, I hope you are well and safe  your opinion on this Lady Dior bag would be much appreciated please. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior large
> Item seller: N/a


I believe this is authentic.

I hope you are well and safe, too!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this dior bag! I bought it from a reputable consignment shop. 

Name: vintage Dior saddle bag 
Link: 

I believe it’s authentic but would love the confirmation. Thank you so much!! And hope all is weLl


----------



## Caliyoung87

Here are some more photos! There is a magnetic closure at the back 





Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4699245
> View attachment 4699246
> View attachment 4699247
> View attachment 4699248
> View attachment 4699250
> View attachment 4699252
> View attachment 4699256
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this dior bag! I bought it from a reputable consignment shop.
> 
> Name: vintage Dior saddle bag
> Link:
> 
> I believe it’s authentic but would love the confirmation. Thank you so much!! And hope all is weLl
> View attachment 4699245
> View attachment 4699246
> View attachment 4699247
> View attachment 4699248
> View attachment 4699250
> View attachment 4699252
> View attachment 4699256
> View attachment 4699257
> View attachment 4699258
> View attachment 4699259


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4699245
> View attachment 4699246
> View attachment 4699247
> View attachment 4699248
> View attachment 4699250
> View attachment 4699252
> View attachment 4699256
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this dior bag! I bought it from a reputable consignment shop.
> 
> Name: vintage Dior saddle bag
> Link:
> 
> I believe it’s authentic but would love the confirmation. Thank you so much!! And hope all is weLl
> View attachment 4699245
> View attachment 4699246
> View attachment 4699247
> View attachment 4699248
> View attachment 4699250
> View attachment 4699252
> View attachment 4699256
> View attachment 4699257
> View attachment 4699258
> View attachment 4699259



I believe this is authentic


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you sooooo much @averagejoe


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe can you also help me authenticate this dustbag as well? It came with the bag...

thank you


----------



## Brightcastle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> I hope you are well and safe, too!


Thanks for the speedy reply Joe! I was worried when I saw all the writing on the back of the leather tag behind the charms as I had read elsewhere that it should only read Christian Dior but obviously that information was incorrect! It would’ve put me in a difficult position with the consignment store I bought it from


----------



## Chany214

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your response . The seller sent me additional pictures and I’m wondering if this is normal for the stitching to be a different colour


----------



## Tranlam

Hello, I'm new member here
Would you please help authenticate this Lady Dior of mine, it seems to be a vintage piece from 1999
Thanks a lot


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4699295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @averagejoe can you also help me authenticate this dustbag as well? It came with the bag...
> 
> thank you


It looks fine to me


----------



## averagejoe

Brightcastle said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply Joe! I was worried when I saw all the writing on the back of the leather tag behind the charms as I had read elsewhere that it should only read Christian Dior but obviously that information was incorrect! It would’ve put me in a difficult position with the consignment store I bought it from


The writing behind the tag has changed numerous times over the years. Sources who are not versed with this will claim it must read one way only, which is wrong.


----------



## averagejoe

Tranlam said:


> Hello, I'm new member here
> Would you please help authenticate this Lady Dior of mine, it seems to be a vintage piece from 1999
> Thanks a lot


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Chany214 said:


> Thank you so much for your response . The seller sent me additional pictures and I’m wondering if this is normal for the stitching to be a different colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699516


The patent coating on the leather has yellowed, which is why the stitching looks different. The original colour was closer to the colour of the leather around the opening.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello!

Can you please help me with this Large Lady Dior bag?

I believe it would be vintage but no idea from when or how to gauge any potential irregularities!















Many thanks in advance ❤️,
Kerry


----------



## Brightcastle

averagejoe said:


> The writing behind the tag has changed numerous times over the years. Sources who are not versed with this will claim it must read one way only, which is wrong.


Thanks for the insight Joe, it’s nice to get these nuggets of knowledge from people with a deep knowledge of the brand


----------



## averagejoe

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please help me with this Large Lady Dior bag?
> 
> I believe it would be vintage but no idea from when or how to gauge any potential irregularities!
> 
> View attachment 4700617
> View attachment 4700609
> View attachment 4700610
> View attachment 4700613
> View attachment 4700614
> View attachment 4700615
> View attachment 4700616
> View attachment 4700618
> View attachment 4700619
> View attachment 4700620
> View attachment 4700623
> View attachment 4700624
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance ❤️,
> Kerry


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Tranlam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot Joe
Hope you're well and safe


----------



## Raila

Hello, 

Do you guys think these shoes are authentic? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Raila said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys think these shoes are authentic? Thank you.


Not sure about this, sorry.


----------



## Diamond999

hi guys i bought this dior jacket long time ago from ebay i forgot the reseller's name but now i want to resell it cos i dont wear them at all but the buyer want me to get it authenticated can you guys pls help check for me pls if this is authenticate or not


----------



## averagejoe

Diamond999 said:


> hi guys i bought this dior jacket long time ago from ebay i forgot the reseller's name but now i want to resell it cos i dont wear them at all but the buyer want me to get it authenticated can you guys pls help check for me pls if this is authenticate or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703545
> View attachment 4703555
> View attachment 4703554
> View attachment 4703553
> View attachment 4703552
> View attachment 4703551
> View attachment 4703547
> View attachment 4703546


Sorry I cannot authenticate this piece. There are some inconsistencies with other RTW pieces but due to its age, I'm not sure if those inconsistencies were due to authenticity or age.


----------



## zmao

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this mini lady dior python sold by Rebag on ebay? Thanks so much!!

Item name: 
*Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Python Mini*

Item number: 114141509152
Seller ID: Rebagofficial
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/114141509152


----------



## averagejoe

zmao said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this mini lady dior python sold by Rebag on ebay? Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item name:
> *Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Python Mini*
> 
> Item number: 114141509152
> Seller ID: Rebagofficial
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/114141509152


Photo of the front of the interior tag and back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## zmao

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag and back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.



Hi please see photo. Thanks!


averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag and back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

zmao said:


> Hi please see photo. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## zmao

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


thanks so much!


----------



## ewaawe

Hello!

Could you, please, help me authenticate this?

Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
Direct URL link: https://www.olx.pl/oferta/torebka-siodlo-dior-CID87-IDDUyEp.html

Thanks a lot for your great work!


----------



## averagejoe

ewaawe said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you, please, help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
> Direct URL link: https://www.olx.pl/oferta/torebka-siodlo-dior-CID87-IDDUyEp.html
> 
> Thanks a lot for your great work!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## SetAnne

Hi,

can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Bought it to individual person who claims that she sells her personal collection bags and most of the bags are bought in preloved Japan shops


----------



## sakurasake

Hi, can you help authenticate this little black dress for me? 

thanks a lot


----------



## ewaawe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for such a quick reply!


----------



## apagui1618

Hi. Please help me authenticate this:

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Cannage 
Online reseller name: - 

Thank you.


----------



## adastra_

If someone could take a look at these I would be very thankful. They feel very high quality but I can’t shake the feeling that there is something off.


----------



## NinaClz

I recently bought this bag and would like to know if it’s an authentic vintage bag. I own several Dior bags and I’m used to a serial code stamp on the back of the tag. I’ve also never seen a diorissimo with long straps. The stitching overall looks good.


----------



## averagejoe

NinaClz said:


> View attachment 4705409
> View attachment 4705410
> View attachment 4705412
> View attachment 4705414
> View attachment 4705415
> View attachment 4705416
> View attachment 4705417
> View attachment 4705418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought this bag and would like to know if it’s an authentic vintage bag. I own several Dior bags and I’m used to a serial code stamp on the back of the tag. I’ve also never seen a diorissimo with long straps. The stitching overall looks good.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

adastra_ said:


> If someone could take a look at these I would be very thankful. They feel very high quality but I can’t shake the feeling that there is something off.


Everything except the price looks normal to me! How did you score these for $11.99?!


----------



## averagejoe

apagui1618 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Cannage
> Online reseller name: -
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4704684
> View attachment 4704685
> View attachment 4704687
> View attachment 4704688
> View attachment 4704689


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sakurasake said:


> Hi, can you help authenticate this little black dress for me?
> 
> thanks a lot


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

SetAnne said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Bought it to individual person who claims that she sells her personal collection bags and most of the bags are bought in preloved Japan shops


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jijiwangwang

Hello!

Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag?
Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-495191

The date ID is ID-0178, which I've never seen before and doesn't match up with any country codes. The tag also says "Made in France", and I heard that Lady Diors are only made in Italy or Spain. Any insight over these inconsistencies would be much appreciated!


----------



## apagui1618

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, averagejoe 
Stay safe.


----------



## Kokopuffff

Hey friends,
I’ve been eying this bag off of an instagram models page. Went to two different Dior stores in vegas and SA would state they have never seen this style. I’ve tried emailing Dior customer service, but no reply. Is this backpack an exclusive regional bag? Or is it fake? Please help me, I really need this if it’s authentic. Also the model carrying the bag is from Sweden, if that might help. Thank you!


----------



## SetAnne

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! averagejoe stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nitznitz

Hello, I am a new member here. Can some Dior experts here help me to authenticate this *Lady Dior medium caramel GHW year 2009 in lambskin. *The owner said she bought it in reputable 2nd bag seller in JAPAN and it also has initial K.I on its hanging O leather tag in front of the bag. Thank you so much for your help really appreciate it...


----------



## averagejoe

jijiwangwang said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag?
> Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-495191
> 
> The date ID is ID-0178, which I've never seen before and doesn't match up with any country codes. The tag also says "Made in France", and I heard that Lady Diors are only made in Italy or Spain. Any insight over these inconsistencies would be much appreciated!


I believe this is authentic. There are a few Lady Dior bags out there like this.


----------



## averagejoe

Nitznitz said:


> Hello, I am a new member here. Can some Dior experts here help me to authenticate this Lady Dior medium in lambskin caramel GHW year 2009. The owner said she bought it in reputable 2nd bag shop in JAPAN and it has initial K.I on its hanging O leather tag. Thank you so much for your help really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705890
> View attachment 4705891
> View attachment 4705893
> View attachment 4705894
> View attachment 4705896
> View attachment 4705890
> View attachment 4705891
> View attachment 4705893
> View attachment 4705894
> View attachment 4705896
> View attachment 4705890
> View attachment 4705891
> View attachment 4705893
> View attachment 4705896
> View attachment 4705894


Please reattach the photos. None of them are showing.


----------



## Nitznitz

averagejoe said:


> Please reattach the photos. None of them are showing.



Okey done posted the pictures please check my previous post. Im so sorry i accidentaly pushed the button post reply before done uploading.... Thank you so much


----------



## Nitznitz

Posted some more detailed pics of this bag please help me to authenticate it thank you...




Nitznitz said:


> Hello, I am a new member here. Can some Dior experts here help me to authenticate this *Lady Dior medium caramel GHW year 2009 in lambskin. *The owner said she bought it in reputable 2nd bag seller in JAPAN and it also has initial K.I on its hanging O leather tag in front of the bag. Thank you so much for your help really appreciate it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705915
> View attachment 4705916
> View attachment 4705917
> View attachment 4705915
> View attachment 4705916
> View attachment 4705917


----------



## averagejoe

Nitznitz said:


> Hello, I am a new member here. Can some Dior experts here help me to authenticate this *Lady Dior medium caramel GHW year 2009 in lambskin. *The owner said she bought it in reputable 2nd bag seller in JAPAN and it also has initial K.I on its hanging O leather tag in front of the bag. Thank you so much for your help really appreciate it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705915
> View attachment 4705916
> View attachment 4705917
> View attachment 4705915
> View attachment 4705916
> View attachment 4705917


All your pictures are now showing. I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Kokopuffff said:


> Hey friends,
> I’ve been eying this bag off of an instagram models page. Went to two different Dior stores in vegas and SA would state they have never seen this style. I’ve tried emailing Dior customer service, but no reply. Is this backpack an exclusive regional bag? Or is it fake? Please help me, I really need this if it’s authentic. Also the model carrying the bag is from Sweden, if that might help. Thank you!


I have never seen this bag before either. A backpack was released for the travel range, but it doesn't have some of those details.


----------



## Nitznitz

averagejoe said:


> All your pictures are now showing. I believe this is authentic.



Thank you so much for the speedy reply... Have a blessed day


----------



## Edia

I tried to post via mobiel but I just don't know how to hahaha.

Hey Dior 

I'm here to ask for your help on behalf of a friend of mine. She bought a bag off of ebay and I just don't know anything about Dior, so I was hoping that you guys could help us out?

Item name: Lady Dior MM Nylon
Item number: 313035556739
Seller ID: leboutique24
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/313035556739?ul_noapp=true





















I hope that helps! 
Thank you very much  
I hope everybody's safe and sound :/

Loves

Edía


----------



## averagejoe

Edia said:


> I tried to post via mobiel but I just don't know how to hahaha.
> 
> Hey Dior
> 
> I'm here to ask for your help on behalf of a friend of mine. She bought a bag off of ebay and I just don't know anything about Dior, so I was hoping that you guys could help us out?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior MM Nylon
> Item number: 313035556739
> Seller ID: leboutique24
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/313035556739?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps!
> Thank you very much
> I hope everybody's safe and sound :/
> 
> Loves
> 
> Edía


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SetAnne

Hello,

hope everyone is doing fine and healthy. 
can you please help me to authenticate this?
Was thinking to buy it. And can you suggest if this is good color and not hard to maintain?

item name: Lady Dior Nylon Cannage
Link: fhttp://ph.carousell.com/p/281647588

thank you so much for your time.


----------



## averagejoe

SetAnne said:


> Hello,
> 
> hope everyone is doing fine and healthy.
> can you please help me to authenticate this?
> Was thinking to buy it. And can you suggest if this is good color and not hard to maintain?
> 
> item name: Lady Dior Nylon Cannage
> Link: fhttp://ph.carousell.com/p/281647588
> 
> thank you so much for your time.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SetAnne

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your fast reply!


----------



## adastra_

averagejoe said:


> Everything except the price looks normal to me! How did you score these for $11.99?!


Excellent! Thank you. Apparently I had a really good day a the thrift store. I also got a pair of Manolos that day too!


----------



## Edia

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you very much hun


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## srtacaramelo

Please authenticate this Lady Dior before I bid... 

Item name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR BLACK LEATHER LADY DIOR 2WAY SHOULDER HAND BAG EY671
Item number: 333570411692
Seller ID: ertc-japan179 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIS...IOR-2WAY-SHOULDER-HAND-BAG-EY671/333570411692

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bananatree

Hello, could you please have a look at this granville bag? 
thank you very much in advance! 

Item name: Authentic ladies large Dior leather handbag
Item number: 254501475621
Seller ID: line2316
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/254501475621?&ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true


----------



## bellaluxe22

Hello! I hope everyone is well and safe! I'm posting this on behalf of my aunt, she recently bought a pre-loved vintage Lady Dior off a friend and and wanted to know if her bag is authentic. She used the website ******************, bus is having doubts with the legitimacy of the website. 
The item is a: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Quilted Cannage Nylon in Medium

Thank you!


----------



## SetAnne

Hi all,

Happy weekend.
Can you help me to authenticate this dior wallet? I already place the order because it’s really cheap might as well give it a try. looks authentic to me, but I’m no expert! 

item name: i dont know exactly the name. Black Dior Wallet?
Link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/1000351817

thank you much!


----------



## pfrench1

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior? I recently purchased and I am a little worried that it my not be authentic. 
Serial Number: 18-MA-0217
Seller: return216
URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293535341901


----------



## averagejoe

srtacaramelo said:


> Please authenticate this Lady Dior before I bid...
> 
> Item name: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR BLACK LEATHER LADY DIOR 2WAY SHOULDER HAND BAG EY671
> Item number: 333570411692
> Seller ID: ertc-japan179
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIS...IOR-2WAY-SHOULDER-HAND-BAG-EY671/333570411692
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hello, could you please have a look at this granville bag?
> thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authentic ladies large Dior leather handbag
> Item number: 254501475621
> Seller ID: line2316
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/254501475621?&ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hello! I hope everyone is well and safe! I'm posting this on behalf of my aunt, she recently bought a pre-loved vintage Lady Dior off a friend and and wanted to know if her bag is authentic. She used the website ******************, bus is having doubts with the legitimacy of the website.
> The item is a: Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Quilted Cannage Nylon in Medium
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SetAnne said:


> View attachment 4708041
> View attachment 4708042
> View attachment 4708043
> View attachment 4708044
> View attachment 4708045
> View attachment 4708046
> View attachment 4708047
> View attachment 4708048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Happy weekend.
> Can you help me to authenticate this dior wallet? I already place the order because it’s really cheap might as well give it a try. looks authentic to me, but I’m no expert!
> 
> item name: i dont know exactly the name. Black Dior Wallet?
> Link: http://ph.carousell.com/p/1000351817
> 
> thank you much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pfrench1 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior? I recently purchased and I am a little worried that it my not be authentic.
> Serial Number: 18-MA-0217
> Seller: return216
> URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293535341901


I believe this is fake


----------



## SetAnne

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!
And happy Easter to everybody


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello friends,
I bought this at GoodWill
Can someone please authenticate this? thank you so much in advance. I hope everyone is doing well during this time


----------



## bellaluxe22

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a great weekend! I have another Vintage Lady Dior that I'm a unsure of it's authenticity. The inner lining of the bag is different from the other Lady Dior's I've seen, I would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this piece. Thank you!
Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Ivory Cream Quilted Cannage Lady Dior Handbag
Item number: 133326645171
Seller ID: girlcaveg5
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ch...uilted-Cannage-Lady-Dior-Handbag/133326645171


----------



## Meanyme

This was described as a Christian Dior John galliano limited edition saddle bag


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## lkholla

I just got this on Vestaire Collective, and admittedly it was a spontaneous purchase with very little forethought. Now I'm looking back and a bit nervous because while I was originally trying to date it, now I'm unsure about the lining. Please help!
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9902325.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

lkholla said:


> I just got this on Vestaire Collective, and admittedly it was a spontaneous purchase with very little forethought. Now I'm looking back and a bit nervous because while I was originally trying to date it, now I'm unsure about the lining. Please help!
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9902325.shtml
> View attachment 4709329
> View attachment 4709330
> View attachment 4709331


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Meanyme said:


> View attachment 4709213
> View attachment 4709214
> View attachment 4709215
> View attachment 4709216
> View attachment 4709217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was described as a Christian Dior John galliano limited edition saddle bag


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a great weekend! I have another Vintage Lady Dior that I'm a unsure of it's authenticity. The inner lining of the bag is different from the other Lady Dior's I've seen, I would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this piece. Thank you!
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Ivory Cream Quilted Cannage Lady Dior Handbag
> Item number: 133326645171
> Seller ID: girlcaveg5
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ch...uilted-Cannage-Lady-Dior-Handbag/133326645171


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello friends,
> I bought this at GoodWill
> Can someone please authenticate this? thank you so much in advance. I hope everyone is doing well during this time


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Kbonita619

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank You AverageJoe, I appreciate it!


----------



## Laa002

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Dior double saddle bag The person who is selling it bought it in 2018 and does not have the dust bag or authentication card. I would appreciate it!


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends
I found this Christian Dior wallet in my Mom’s closet. I see no serial number but says it is “made in Italy“ with “genuine calfskin”
May I please have this looked at, thank you in advance and I hope everyone is staying safe during this difficult time
Thank You again


----------



## averagejoe

Laa002 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Dior double saddle bag The person who is selling it bought it in 2018 and does not have the dust bag or authentication card. I would appreciate it!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends
> I found this Christian Dior wallet in my Mom’s closet. I see no serial number but says it is “made in Italy“ with “genuine calfskin”
> May I please have this looked at, thank you in advance and I hope everyone is staying safe during this difficult time
> Thank You again


I've never seen anything like this before. Dior items don't say "genuine calfskin" either, as luxury products don't say that because it's assumed that their leather is real. However, Dior had a number of licensing agreements 30 years ago so I'm not sure if this product belonged to that time.


----------



## Kbonita619

averagejoe said:


> I've never seen anything like this before. Dior items don't say "genuine calfskin" either, as luxury products don't say that because it's assumed that their leather is real. However, Dior had a number of licensing agreements 30 years ago so I'm not sure if this product belonged to that time.



Thank you Joe again,
This is very interesting! I will try to do research on this; although this could be just fake. The leather is very soft and buttery smooth and stitching is nice. Also, it has the same hardware as the other Dior wallet that has a serial number with *star* Italy *star* engraved in the metal clasp
Thank You again


----------



## Connixu

Hello, I'm somewhat new to this forum and wondering if someone can authenticate this Lady Clutch: 
Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin Cannage Motif Clutch With Chain.
Item number:183947773523
Seller ID: 949merlot
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-Lambskin-Cannage-Motif-Clutch-With-Chain/183947773523_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D226054%26meid%3D04626bf70d7c412ca2f044c34878740e%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpf%26sd%3D383439393157%26itm%3D183947773523%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWeb%26brand%3DDior&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello Averagejoe!

I came across this piece a few days back and was wondering if this is genuine Dior. I fell in love with the Montaigne 30 after all..
seller: lumenresell
place:ebay
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313043031824?ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Thank you Joe again,
> This is very interesting! I will try to do research on this; although this could be just fake. The leather is very soft and buttery smooth and stitching is nice. Also, it has the same hardware as the other Dior wallet that has a serial number with *star* Italy *star* engraved in the metal clasp
> Thank You again


The design looks like a mishmash of Dior Homme and Dior women's. I've never seen this type of design before.


----------



## averagejoe

Connixu said:


> Hello, I'm somewhat new to this forum and wondering if someone can authenticate this Lady Clutch:
> Item name: Lady Dior Lambskin Cannage Motif Clutch With Chain.
> Item number:183947773523
> Seller ID: 949merlot
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lady-Dior-Lambskin-Cannage-Motif-Clutch-With-Chain/183947773523_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D226054%26meid%3D04626bf70d7c412ca2f044c34878740e%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpf%26sd%3D383439393157%26itm%3D183947773523%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWeb%26brand%3DDior&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


Close up photos of the logo embossings and also of the date code are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hello Averagejoe!
> 
> I came across this piece a few days back and was wondering if this is genuine Dior. I fell in love with the Montaigne 30 after all..
> seller: lumenresell
> place:ebay
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313043031824?ul_noapp=true


I believe this is fake


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


that's my thought, too. Was it the logo and the cards?


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> that's my thought, too. Was it the logo and the cards?


There were other details too.


----------



## summermay0101

Item: Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior Blue Patent SHW
Seller: araluxuryshoppe
Link: 
Comments: Can someone please help me authenticate this, thank you in advance!


----------



## bellaluxe22

Hello! I have another vintage Lady Dior that I need help authenticating  
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Beige Quilted Nylon Lady Dior
Online reseller name: labeljunkie225
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Beige-Quilted-Nylon-Lady-Dior-Handbag/333575599265


----------



## connixu1993

averagejoe said:


> Close up photos of the logo embossings and also of the date code are required.


Hello Averagejoe,
See below. 






Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hello! I have another vintage Lady Dior that I need help authenticating
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Beige Quilted Nylon Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: labeljunkie225
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Beige-Quilted-Nylon-Lady-Dior-Handbag/333575599265


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

connixu1993 said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> See below.
> View attachment 4711109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kbi said:


> Item: Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior Blue Patent SHW
> Seller: araluxuryshoppe
> Link:
> Comments: Can someone please help me authenticate this, thank you in advance!



Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## bellaluxe22

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi averagejoe, 
Thank you for responding! I tried to google more photos of the same color and I'm still iffy about the zipper color and thread color on the bag. Shouldn't it be a beige color instead of white? 
I found this bag on fashionphile and I'm pretty sure it's the same style from ebay https://outlet.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-nylon-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-454805


----------



## connixu1993

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> Thank you for responding! I tried to google more photos of the same color and I'm still iffy about the zipper color and thread color on the bag. Shouldn't it be a beige color instead of white?
> I found this bag on fashionphile and I'm pretty sure it's the same style from ebay https://outlet.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-nylon-cannage-medium-lady-dior-beige-454805


There were variations of this bag, and the zipper may have been replaced professionally, too, given the age of the bag.


----------



## Sarah A

Hi averagejoe,

I hope you are staying safe and healthy. I bought 2 Lady Dior Mini from different sellers and I encountered some inconsistencies. Which side does the serial code for mini actually face? Both also have different font size for their serial codes. I will post the 2 bags separately. Let me know if you need more photos. Thanks again!

1) *CHRISTIAN DIOR*
*MINI LADY DIOR BAG WITH CHAIN IN LOTUS PEARLY LAMBSKIN*

*This one has 2 links for the same bag*

*https://www.stylishtop.com.au/colle...ior-bag-with-chain-in-lotus-pearly-lambskin-1*


----------



## Sarah A

Hi averagejoe,

This is the other one  Thanks again!

2) Dior Light Grey Mini Lady Dior


----------



## blumster

Hi Average Joe
Do you mind please authenticating?  Thank you so much!
Item name- Authentic Dior Book Tote Bag in Blue Embroidered Dior Oblique Canvas
seller-sheuk32 
listing link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-Embroidered-Dior-Oblique-Canvas/153861150813


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I hope you are staying safe and healthy. I bought 2 Lady Dior Mini from different sellers and I encountered some inconsistencies. Which side does the serial code for mini actually face? Both also have different font size for their serial codes. I will post the 2 bags separately. Let me know if you need more photos. Thanks again!
> 
> 1) *CHRISTIAN DIOR*
> *MINI LADY DIOR BAG WITH CHAIN IN LOTUS PEARLY LAMBSKIN*
> 
> *This one has 2 links for the same bag*
> 
> *https://www.stylishtop.com.au/colle...ior-bag-with-chain-in-lotus-pearly-lambskin-1*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711506
> View attachment 4711507
> View attachment 4711508
> View attachment 4711509
> View attachment 4711510




I believe this is authentic.



Sarah A said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> This is the other one  Thanks again!
> 
> 2) Dior Light Grey Mini Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711511
> View attachment 4711512
> View attachment 4711513
> View attachment 4711514
> View attachment 4711515
> View attachment 4711516
> View attachment 4711517
> View attachment 4711518
> View attachment 4711519




Photos of the interior tag with the logo, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

blumster said:


> Hi Average Joe
> Do you mind please authenticating?  Thank you so much!
> Item name- Authentic Dior Book Tote Bag in Blue Embroidered Dior Oblique Canvas
> seller-sheuk32
> listing link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-Embroidered-Dior-Oblique-Canvas/153861150813


I believe this is fake.


----------



## blumster

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Wow!  SO glad I didn't purchase!  Thank you Average Joe!


----------



## bellaluxe22

averagejoe said:


> There were variations of this bag, and the zipper may have been replaced professionally, too, given the age of the bag.


Hi averagejoe, 
I spoke to the seller and she said that the bag has never been repaired. I used the authentication website  
"Real Authentication" to triple check and they said it was also authentic. Do you know if this is a reputable website?


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> I spoke to the seller and she said that the bag has never been repaired. I used the authentication website
> "Real Authentication" to triple check and they said it was also authentic. Do you know if this is a reputable website?


I'm not sure, but I stand by my opinion about this bag.


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the interior tag with the logo, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.




Sorry 

Here are more photos of the pink one. Not sure if you still need them.







Here is the grey one's. Is it weird that the internal serial code stamped on the tag for both bags are facing different ways? The pink one faces away from the front while the grey faces the front. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Sorry
> 
> Here are more photos of the pink one. Not sure if you still need them.
> 
> View attachment 4712122
> View attachment 4712123
> View attachment 4712124
> View attachment 4712125
> 
> 
> Here is the grey one's. Is it weird that the internal serial code stamped on the tag for both bags are facing different ways? The pink one faces away from the front while the grey faces the front. Thanks again for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4712126
> View attachment 4712127
> View attachment 4712128
> View attachment 4712129


I believe they are both authentic


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe they are both authentic



OMG! Such a relief to know 

Anyway, thanks again. I hope you are staying safe and well


----------



## Boho-Angel

I have found a Dior Montaigne from Japan with the code 19 XMA-1129 given the 3 letters is it fake?


----------



## averagejoe

cally82 said:


> I have found a Dior Montaigne from Japan with the code 19 XMA-1129 given the 3 letters is it fake?


Please post several pictures of the bag, including of the date code, the logo inside, the logo on the strap buckle, the CD logo closure opened and closed, 

And please post all authenticity questions here in the future. Do not use personal message or the main forum. Thanks.


----------



## Laa002

Hi, 
I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Dior saddle bag for me please. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## averagejoe

Laa002 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Dior saddle bag for me please. I would greatly appreciate it!


The pictures are too blurry to clearly see the tags. Also, a photo of the back of the metal bow that connects the C and D on the strap is required.


----------



## fruitpunch35

Dear average joe,
Please help me authenticate this item. It was said to be a 2004-2007 vintage bag. Also I would like to find out the name of this bag!

Item name: unknown
Serial Code: 08-B0-0057
Online reseller name: 217 Vintage (instagram, etsy, depop) I bought it off depop
Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/217vintage-authentic-dior-shoulder-bag-like/


----------



## coco09

Pls authenticate .. TIA
Name Dior messenger
Item 274328825460
Seller id  ncrr4087
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

fruitpunch35 said:


> Dear average joe,
> Please help me authenticate this item. It was said to be a 2004-2007 vintage bag. Also I would like to find out the name of this bag!
> 
> Item name: unknown
> Serial Code: 08-B0-0057
> Online reseller name: 217 Vintage (instagram, etsy, depop) I bought it off depop
> Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/217vintage-authentic-dior-shoulder-bag-like/
> View attachment 4712645
> View attachment 4712650
> View attachment 4712651
> View attachment 4712652
> View attachment 4712653


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls authenticate .. TIA
> Name Dior messenger
> Item 274328825460
> Seller id  ncrr4087
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-purse-Please-read-item-description-before-bidding/274328825460?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe this is authentic


----------



## fruitpunch35

Oh great! Thank you so much


----------



## Pinkie*

dear Joe
item Christian Dior Black Lady Bag % Authentic
item number 153897882324
seller natcancan_4 (198






)
link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...882324?hash=item23d50752d4:g:UREAAOSwygFelc6V


----------



## Pinkie*

and one more
item 100% Authentic Brand New Lady Dior Mini Black Patent Bag NO RESERVE PRICE!!!
item number 264704803610
seller tally.darcy (280





)
link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...803610?hash=item3da1a2c31a:g:2ssAAOSwDVVenDJr


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> and one more
> item 100% Authentic Brand New Lady Dior Mini Black Patent Bag NO RESERVE PRICE!!!
> item number 264704803610
> seller tally.darcy (280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...803610?hash=item3da1a2c31a:g:2ssAAOSwDVVenDJr


tab


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> tab


I believe this is fake. In the future, we require photos of the interior tag with the logo as well as of the date code to authenticate properly.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> dear Joe
> item Christian Dior Black Lady Bag % Authentic
> item number 153897882324
> seller natcancan_4 (198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...882324?hash=item23d50752d4:g:UREAAOSwygFelc6V


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. In the future, we require photos of the interior tag with the logo as well as of the date code to authenticate properly.


Seller accepted my offer of 1200$
if I ask here for another pic, would you change your mind?
Or you are with this pics sure it fake


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Seller accepted my offer of 1200$
> if I ask here for another pic, would you change your mind?
> Or you are with this pics sure it fake


You can submit more pics and I'll look at it again, but I based it on two details (which I will not disclose) and I'm pretty sure my belief is valid.


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Seller accepted my offer of 1200$
> if I ask here for another pic, would you change your mind?
> Or you are with this pics sure it fake


thank you in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> You can submit more pics and I'll look at it again, but I based it on two details (which I will not disclose) and I'm pretty sure my belief is valid.


I have added pics, thank a lot


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> I have added pics, thank a lot


I stand by my original opinion based on these new images.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I stand by my original opinion based on these new images.


Thank You very much


----------



## Laa002

Hi! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me? I’ve been having my eye on this bag but I don’t know if it’s authentic. Seller says it’s authentic but has no proof of authenticity. I would very much appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Boho-Angel

Please authenticate.
Obtaining a good picture of the date stamp was really difficult as the zipper pocket is small. I hope it was sufficient enough.
Thank you


averagejoe said:


> Please post several pictures of the bag, including of the date code, the logo inside, the logo on the strap buckle, the CD logo closure opened and closed,
> 
> And please post all authenticity questions here in the future. Do not use personal message or the main forum. Thanks.


Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Laa002 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me? I’ve been having my eye on this bag but I don’t know if it’s authentic. Seller says it’s authentic but has no proof of authenticity. I would very much appreciate it! Thanks!


Close up photo of the front of the interior tag is required.


----------



## averagejoe

cally82 said:


> Please authenticate.
> Obtaining a good picture of the date stamp was really difficult as the zipper pocket is small. I hope it was sufficient enough.
> Thank you
> 
> Thank you


Does the date code say 8 or 9 at the end? I can't tell from the picture. I know it's difficult to take this photo.


----------



## Laa002

averagejoe said:


> Close up photo of the front of the interior tag is required.


Does this help? I know it’s a little blurry but I’m waiting for her to send more. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Laa002 said:


> Does this help? I know it’s a little blurry but I’m waiting for her to send more. Thank you!


Sorry it's too blurry! I will await the new photos to better assess the bag.


----------



## Boho-Angel

Sorry! It says: 19XMA-1129 (in gold) so it’s a 9.


averagejoe said:


> Does the date code say 8 or 9 at the end? I can't tell from the picture. I know it's difficult to take this photo.


----------



## Laa002

averagejoe said:


> Sorry it's too blurry! I will await the new photos to better assess the bag.


 This one is much clearer. Thank you again!


----------



## AndyM2002

Hello AJ,

hope all is well and you and yours are staying safe and healthy.
I am hoping to get your opinion on this Dior.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

Laa002 said:


> This one is much clearer. Thank you again!


I believe this is fake. This one was difficult to tell.


----------



## averagejoe

AndyM2002 said:


> Hello AJ,
> 
> hope all is well and you and yours are staying safe and healthy.
> I am hoping to get your opinion on this Dior.
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713471
> View attachment 4713472
> View attachment 4713473
> View attachment 4713474
> View attachment 4713475
> View attachment 4713476
> View attachment 4713477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713471
> View attachment 4713472
> View attachment 4713473
> View attachment 4713474
> View attachment 4713475
> View attachment 4713476
> View attachment 4713477


I believe this is fake


----------



## Boho-Angel

cally82 said:


> Sorry! It says: 19XMA-1129 (in gold) so it’s a 9.





averagejoe said:


> Does the date code say 8 or 9 at the end? I can't tell from the picture. I know it's difficult to take this photo.


Would you like anymore photos/details?


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi averagejoe, could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much! 

Item: DIOR Lady Dior Navy Studded Tote Bag Mini Lambskin Leather w/ Crossbody Strap
Item #: 333579529255
Seller: fabulous_alex
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333579529255


----------



## charultra

Hi averagejoe! Could you please authenticate these vintage Dior heels? Appreciate all of your help! Thank you so much.

Item name: Authentic Dior slippers heels
Online reseller name: olaolashop on Poshmark
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-slippers-heels-5e20b172969d1fe278050cd0


----------



## averagejoe

cally82 said:


> Would you like anymore photos/details?


May I please request a very clear photo of the logo inside the bag, and of the logo on the strap buckle? It will really help me see the logo clearly. It looks okay so far but I can't be sure.


----------



## averagejoe

charultra said:


> Hi averagejoe! Could you please authenticate these vintage Dior heels? Appreciate all of your help! Thank you so much.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Dior slippers heels
> Online reseller name: olaolashop on Poshmark
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-slippers-heels-5e20b172969d1fe278050cd0


Sorry I can't tell with these.


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: DIOR Lady Dior Navy Studded Tote Bag Mini Lambskin Leather w/ Crossbody Strap
> Item #: 333579529255
> Seller: fabulous_alex
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333579529255


Close up photo of the logo inside, as well as of the date code, are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tonnek455

Good evening AverageJoe! It would be AWESOME if you can authenticate this bag for me. The blue undertone on the bag seems a bit too light for me which makes me concern that it might be a counterfeit. 

Item name: Dior Oblique Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: Grailed (seller: loving_resale)
Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/14151833-dior-dior-oblique-saddle-bag

I really appreciate your time and help! Many thanks! - J


----------



## averagejoe

tonnek455 said:


> Good evening AverageJoe! It would be AWESOME if you can authenticate this bag for me. The blue undertone on the bag seems a bit too light for me which makes me concern that it might be a counterfeit.
> 
> Item name: Dior Oblique Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: Grailed (seller: loving_resale)
> Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/14151833-dior-dior-oblique-saddle-bag
> 
> I really appreciate your time and help! Many thanks! - J


The blue is definitely throwing me off, as is another detail in the Oblique pattern. I'm venturing on saying that I believe this is more likely fake than real.

Dior Men bags are harder to authenticate because they usually have fewer details that I can authenticate with.


----------



## tonnek455

averagejoe said:


> The blue is definitely throwing me off, as is another detail in the Oblique pattern. I'm venturing on saying that I believe this is more likely fake than real.
> 
> Dior Men bags are harder to authenticate because they usually have fewer details that I can authenticate with.


I hear you! I am doing tons of research on this bag (no surprise!) and the seller said it's from 2019 Dior x Kaws Summer Collection. I found this saddle bag on GQMiddleEast which almost has the same blue undertone. (link: https://www.gqmiddleeast.com/diors-saddle-bag-for-men-is-a-must-have-this-season) So maybe it isn't a counterfeit? Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Michthom38

Please tell me if this is authentic saddle bag


----------



## Boho-Angel

averagejoe said:


> May I please request a very clear photo of the logo inside the bag, and of the logo on the strap buckle? It will really help me see the logo clearly. It looks okay so far but I can't be sure.


Thank you for your patience!
Hope these are clearer.
My biggest concern was the difference between the back of metal clasp/buckle on my original Montaigne bag bought when they were first released and this one (though I had heard they’d changed some of the buckles). I’ll add comparison photos to show what I mean. 
Once again, thank you for your time and expertise. It’s highly appreciated!


----------



## StefaniaItalia

Hello everyone, 
Im new here. I was wondering if i could authenticate this Lady Dior. I was told it doesnt carry the serial number on the internal Christian Dior tag because it is a vintage piece (the reverse side is blanck as you can see from pic). It is beautifully crafted but i'd like to have your opinion on this. Thank you


----------



## Sarah A

Dear Averagejoe,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? 

Item name: Lady Dior Medium 
Item number: 392761601630
Seller ID: l0veluxur1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/392761601630?ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

tonnek455 said:


> I hear you! I am doing tons of research on this bag (no surprise!) and the seller said it's from 2019 Dior x Kaws Summer Collection. I found this saddle bag on GQMiddleEast which almost has the same blue undertone. (link: https://www.gqmiddleeast.com/diors-saddle-bag-for-men-is-a-must-have-this-season) So maybe it isn't a counterfeit? Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


My worry is not just the blue. I was looking at the weaving pattern in the Oblique. It is slightly off. I had to look over and over again to confirm because I don't have the item to see in real life. 

The lighting can make the blue appear brighter, of course, but even this photo that you shared looks darker than that one.


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Item number: 392761601630
> Seller ID: l0veluxur1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/392761601630?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 4714785
> View attachment 4714788
> View attachment 4714789
> View attachment 4714790
> View attachment 4714793
> View attachment 4714795
> View attachment 4714796
> View attachment 4714798
> View attachment 4714799
> View attachment 4714808
> View attachment 4714809
> View attachment 4714810


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

StefaniaItalia said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new here. I was wondering if i could authenticate this Lady Dior. I was told it doesnt carry the serial number on the internal Christian Dior tag because it is a vintage piece (the reverse side is blanck as you can see from pic). It is beautifully crafted but i'd like to have your opinion on this. Thank you


The strap does not belong to this bag. I'm not sure how the seller obtained the strap. I believe the bag is authentic, but not sure about the strap. Maybe the seller purchased a strap somewhere because the original was missing it? However, that means that the strap has a likelihood of being fake as Dior doesn't just sell straps like that, especially not for old Lady Dior bags.


----------



## averagejoe

cally82 said:


> Thank you for your patience!
> Hope these are clearer.
> My biggest concern was the difference between the back of metal clasp/buckle on my original Montaigne bag bought when they were first released and this one (though I had heard they’d changed some of the buckles). I’ll add comparison photos to show what I mean.
> Once again, thank you for your time and expertise. It’s highly appreciated!



Your original 30 Montaigne bag cannot have been from the first release because they did not release it in grained calfskin. The grained calfskin version is quite recent. May I please ask where you got your original bag from? 

The buckle did change over time (it is now longer on the back for the newer version). I have never actually seen the back of the buckle, though, so unless the boutiques open again I won't be able to verify the detail in real life.


----------



## averagejoe

Michthom38 said:


> Please tell me if this is authentic saddle bag


I believe this is fake


----------



## Michthom38

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thankyou..thought so.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> Close up photo of the logo inside, as well as of the date code, are required.



Hi averagejoe, please let me know if these are sufficient. If not, I can ask for more [emoji5] thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hi averagejoe, please let me know if these are sufficient. If not, I can ask for more [emoji5] thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4715203
> View attachment 4715204
> 
> View attachment 4715205


This photo is good, but I need a photo of the date code as well. It's on a leather tab sewn into the lining of the bag (it can be in the seam of the interior pocket).


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> This photo is good, but I need a photo of the date code as well. It's on a leather tab sewn into the lining of the bag (it can be in the seam of the interior pocket).



Thanks averagejoe! I asked the seller so hopefully she’ll send it [emoji5]


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## Samray01

Anyone can help me authenticate dior saddle belt bag?


----------



## princessflora

Item name: Dior Charms Pochette (eBay seller listed it as "Dior Monogram Saddle Bag, Sold Out Style" for some reason)
Item number: 283792749173
Seller ID: myfabfinds1216
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283792749173

Please let me know what you think of this bag! Seller offered me $725. What is your opinion on that price? I know it has gone for way cheaper in past years so I am a bit reluctant but I have also searched everywhere online and can't find it anywhere else. I know it is highly coveted among younger generations right now. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me out. I appreciate it!


----------



## Momofthree21

Item name: Lady Dior Cannage 2way strap
Item number: CAL44550
Seller ID: camilliaorganizationbrand7
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIS...der-Hand-Bag-Lambskin-Black-1475/174179947051


----------



## Samray01

Hi averagejoe please help i purchased this saddle belt bag and not sure if it is authentic seller said it is but seems skeptical please help thanks in advance..


----------



## averagejoe

Samray01 said:


> Anyone can help me authenticate dior saddle belt bag?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Momofthree21 said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage 2way strap
> Item number: CAL44550
> Seller ID: camilliaorganizationbrand7
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIS...der-Hand-Bag-Lambskin-Black-1475/174179947051


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Samray01

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

princessflora said:


> Item name: Dior Charms Pochette (eBay seller listed it as "Dior Monogram Saddle Bag, Sold Out Style" for some reason)
> Item number: 283792749173
> Seller ID: myfabfinds1216
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283792749173
> 
> Please let me know what you think of this bag! Seller offered me $725. What is your opinion on that price? I know it has gone for way cheaper in past years so I am a bit reluctant but I have also searched everywhere online and can't find it anywhere else. I know it is highly coveted among younger generations right now. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me out. I appreciate it!


Sorry, a direct close-up shot of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required. 

The price is also a lot higher than it used to be. I mean, if you like it, then it's not a bad price considering how older Dior bags are not fetching higher prices. But I've been watching the prices of several older Dior bags over many years and this bag used to have a much lower resale value (around $200USD).


----------



## Samray01

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



may i know what makes this dior belt bag fake. Just for when i return it to poshmark they ask why i think the bag is not authentic.etc. Thank you in advance @averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

Samray01 said:


> may i know what makes this dior belt bag fake. Just for when i return it to poshmark they ask why i think the bag is not authentic.etc. Thank you in advance @averagejoe


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake here. 

You should send it back and then file a credit card charge-back if they do not proceed with the refund.


----------



## Legallyfatma

Hello
I hope you are doing well , i bought two lady diors one medium one large i do have doubts about the large one but i will post both to make sure Thank you in advance

this is the large one


----------



## Legallyfatma

The Medium lady dior


----------



## cityivy

Please help authenticate this medium lady dior.  Seller says it is from 2012.  Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## princessflora

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, a direct close-up shot of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required.
> 
> The price is also a lot higher than it used to be. I mean, if you like it, then it's not a bad price considering how older Dior bags are not fetching higher prices. But I've been watching the prices of several older Dior bags over many years and this bag used to have a much lower resale value (around $200USD).


Thanks for the response! The bag just sold to another buyer. Was quite reluctant about the price in the end so I'm glad I didn't buy it. Will keep searching. Thanks again!


----------



## linhlymyluu

Dear Averagejoe,
Can you please help me authenticate this preowned Dior white saddle bag? It is my first ever designer bag I purchased it through a well-known seller back in my original country for almost £1400. It goes with a dust bag but without the card, and I don't know what the serial number is. I have no experience in this area at all and I just found out this forum (I wish I knew earlier) so I post this seeking some help. I haven't received the bag yet due to this pandemic and the delivery firm is quite overwhelming. I have some images of this bag from the seller and included those below. Please have a look at it and thank you so much for your help xx.
Item name: Dior white saddle bag
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:


----------



## averagejoe

linhlymyluu said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> Can you please help me authenticate this preowned Dior white saddle bag? It is my first ever designer bag I purchased it through a well-known seller back in my original country for almost £1400. It goes with a dust bag but without the card, and I don't know what the serial number is. I have no experience in this area at all and I just found out this forum (I wish I knew earlier) so I post this seeking some help. I haven't received the bag yet due to this pandemic and the delivery firm is quite overwhelming. I have some images of this bag from the seller and included those below. Please have a look at it and thank you so much for your help xx.
> Item name: Dior white saddle bag
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> View attachment 4717419
> View attachment 4717420
> View attachment 4717421
> View attachment 4717422
> View attachment 4717424
> View attachment 4717425
> View attachment 4717426
> View attachment 4717427
> View attachment 4717428
> View attachment 4717429
> View attachment 4717430
> View attachment 4717431



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cityivy said:


> Please help authenticate this medium lady dior.  Seller says it is from 2012.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716705
> View attachment 4716706
> View attachment 4716707
> View attachment 4716708
> View attachment 4716709
> View attachment 4716710
> View attachment 4716711
> View attachment 4716712
> View attachment 4716713


Close-up photo of the charms and the logo behind the charms is needed.


----------



## averagejoe

Legallyfatma said:


> The Medium lady dior


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Legallyfatma said:


> Hello
> I hope you are doing well , i bought two lady diors one medium one large i do have doubts about the large one but i will post both to make sure Thank you in advance
> 
> this is the large one


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MrsPreston

Hey from Germany!
After sending back a large Lady Dior in October after hearing your doubts averagejoe, I found another Lady Dior in medium. Every detail I checked seems authentic to me, except this teenytiny lines under the digits on the datacode... Please let me know what you think. Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Paanzy

Hi Average Joe,

Could you please review this bag for authenticity when you have a chance please?

Item: Dior Saddle Bag - Oblique Navy
Seller: Elisavet
URL: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../blue-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-9843888.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Paanzy said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Could you please review this bag for authenticity when you have a chance please?
> 
> Item: Dior Saddle Bag - Oblique Navy
> Seller: Elisavet
> URL: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../blue-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-9843888.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4717901
> View attachment 4717902
> View attachment 4717903
> View attachment 4717904
> View attachment 4717905
> View attachment 4717906
> View attachment 4717907
> View attachment 4717908
> View attachment 4717909
> View attachment 4717901
> View attachment 4717902
> View attachment 4717903


I believe this is authentic, although the dust bag doesn't belong to the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

MrsPreston said:


> Hey from Germany!
> After sending back a large Lady Dior in October after hearing your doubts averagejoe, I found another Lady Dior in medium. Every detail I checked seems authentic to me, except this teenytiny lines under the digits on the datacode... Please let me know what you think. Thank you SO MUCH!


I believe this is authentic! Nothing wrong with those "lines" (these bags are handmade so sometimes the hot-stamping looks a bit wonky). Congratulations on finding your authentic Lady Dior bag!


----------



## Paanzy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, although the dust bag doesn't belong to the bag.


Thank you so much Average Joe. Really appreciate it.


----------



## MrsPreston

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic! Nothing wrong with those "lines" (these bags are handmade so sometimes the hot-stamping looks a bit wonky). Congratulations on finding your authentic Lady Dior bag!


Ahhhhh thank you so much! ❤️ I almost gave up hope so happy now!


----------



## Paanzy

Hi Average Joe,

Would you mind please reviewing this bag for authenticity when you get a chance please? It is similar to the other I was looking at but better priced. Not by a huge amount though.

Item: Dior Saddle  Bag  - Oblique Navy
Seller: Jboulev
URL: https://depop.app.link/D9F4ide615


----------



## Paanzy

Paanzy said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Would you mind please reviewing this bag for authenticity when you get a chance please? It is similar to the other I was looking at but better priced. Not by a huge amount though.
> 
> Item: Dior Saddle  Bag  - Oblique Navy
> Seller: Jboulev
> URL: https://depop.app.link/D9F4ide615
> 
> View attachment 4718417
> View attachment 4718418


More photos


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe could you help me authenticate? I don’t have any other photos  but can take some when I receive the bag. 
The seller said it is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pantaree

Fake or not?


----------



## averagejoe

Paanzy said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718442


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4718794
> View attachment 4718795
> View attachment 4718796
> View attachment 4718797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @averagejoe could you help me authenticate? I don’t have any other photos  but can take some when I receive the bag.
> The seller said it is authentic


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Pantaree said:


> View attachment 4718898
> View attachment 4718897
> View attachment 4718896
> View attachment 4718895
> View attachment 4718894
> View attachment 4718893
> View attachment 4718892
> View attachment 4718891
> View attachment 4718892
> View attachment 4718893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718891


One of the details is off so I'm not sure, sorry.


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Oh dear! Ok lesson learned. Thank you! I’m going to have to have it professionally authenticated.


----------



## Pantaree

averagejoe said:


> One of the details is off so I'm not sure, sorry.


I've attached more photo, not sure if it helps.


----------



## Paanzy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much Average Joe! You're the best!


----------



## averagejoe

Pantaree said:


> I've attached more photo, not sure if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719106


The date code looks really weird, although the rest of the bag looks fine. So I can't be sure.


----------



## lil9angel

Hi @averagejoe,

I’m on a mission to hunt for a turquoise Lady Dior and it’s not an easy task 

I found a seller selling one and would need your help to authenticate if it’s authentic. Seller is unable to provide date code picture to prevent any fraudulent or backout buyers until order is confirmed ... 

These are the photos provided by the seller. 

Thank you.


----------



## Pantaree

averagejoe said:


> The date code looks really weird, although the rest of the bag looks fine. So I can't be sure.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## lil9angel

lil9angel said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> I’m on a mission to hunt for a turquoise Lady Dior and it’s not an easy task
> 
> I found a seller selling one and would need your help to authenticate if it’s authentic. Seller is unable to provide date code picture to prevent any fraudulent or backout buyers until order is confirmed ...
> 
> These are the photos provided by the seller.
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 4719425
> View attachment 4719424
> View attachment 4719427
> View attachment 4719426
> View attachment 4719428
> View attachment 4719429


I tried to edit this post but unable to edit. The bag is no longer available 
Here is another bag, hope you can help me to authenticate.


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> I tried to edit this post but unable to edit. The bag is no longer available
> Here is another bag, hope you can help me to authenticate.
> View attachment 4719771
> View attachment 4719772
> View attachment 4719773
> View attachment 4719774
> View attachment 4719775
> View attachment 4719776
> View attachment 4719777


A lot more photos are needed. Close-up photos of all the logos (on the tag inside the bag, and behind the DIOR charms), of the charms, of the date code, and of the lining are all required for authentication.


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello Averagejoe!

Spotted this Montaigne 30 here: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...utm_campaign=1st_purchase&utm_content=produit 

But I am confused since I've never seen the grained version in black. Please help a new Dior fan out!


----------



## onesquare

Dear @averagejoe , would appreciate your help to see if this Lady Dior is authentic. Seller says this is a limited edition from 2010, but I can't seem to find any information on it online.

Item name: Lady Dior in Medium size
Online reseller name: qvintagelux
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/1003516686

Have attached more photos. Thank you!


----------



## onesquare

onesquare said:


> Dear @averagejoe , would appreciate your help to see if this Lady Dior is authentic. Seller says this is a limited edition from 2010, but I can't seem to find any information on it online.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior in Medium size
> Online reseller name: qvintagelux
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/1003516686
> 
> Have attached more photos. Thank you!



Adding on another picture of the date code from the seller as well. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hello Averagejoe!
> 
> Spotted this Montaigne 30 here: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...utm_campaign=1st_purchase&utm_content=produit
> 
> But I am confused since I've never seen the grained version in black. Please help a new Dior fan out!


Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements. A LOT more photos are required for authentication. The grained black one is currently on the Dior website but it doesn't mean that this one is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

onesquare said:


> Dear @averagejoe , would appreciate your help to see if this Lady Dior is authentic. Seller says this is a limited edition from 2010, but I can't seem to find any information on it online.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior in Medium size
> Online reseller name: qvintagelux
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/1003516686
> 
> Have attached more photos. Thank you!


I haven't seen this Lady Dior before but I believe this is authentic. A special line of Lady Dior bags were launched that year for the Lady Dior Shanghai campaign and Shanghai Plaza 66 boutique opening: https://www.purseblog.com/dior/christian-dior-blue-exclusive-for-shanghai-store/

The theme of the collection is the colour blue.


----------



## onesquare

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen this Lady Dior before but I believe this is authentic. A special line of Lady Dior bags were launched that year for the Lady Dior Shanghai campaign and Shanghai Plaza 66 boutique opening: https://www.purseblog.com/dior/christian-dior-blue-exclusive-for-shanghai-store/
> 
> The theme of the collection is the colour blue.



Thank you @averagejoe for the quick reply! Cheers!


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> A lot more photos are needed. Close-up photos of all the logos (on the tag inside the bag, and behind the DIOR charms), of the charms, of the date code, and of the lining are all required for authentication.



Received these 2 photos from seller


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> View attachment 4721139
> View attachment 4721140
> 
> 
> Received these 2 photos from seller


Please request a close-up photo of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the logo on the front side of the leather tag that has the date code on the back.


----------



## Coco.localoca

Hi! This is my first time purchasing online from a reseller. 
I would like to know if this is authentic. Attached below are the photos provided of the receipt and the sneaker.


----------



## averagejoe

Coco.localoca said:


> Hi! This is my first time purchasing online from a reseller.
> I would like to know if this is authentic. Attached below are the photos provided of the receipt and the sneaker.


Please do not start a new thread for an authentication. I have moved your post here to our authentication thread.

Authentication requires several close-up and clear photos of multiple details. Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.

The receipt doesn't even match this item.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe
Item *Lady Dior Handbag Matte Black Leather*
Item number 324149274196
Seller cheistianmarti
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...rentrq:d6da6aef1710aa66d055c380ffbfb9d3|iid:1


----------



## Coco.localoca

averagejoe said:


> Please do not start a new thread for an authentication. I have moved your post here to our authentication thread.
> 
> Authentication requires several close-up and clear photos of multiple details. Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.
> 
> The receipt doesn't even match this item.


Thank you for pointing that out. I will not move forward in purchasing as it is already suspicious that the receipt doesn’t match the item. 

Appreciate it!


----------



## Jazmine124

Debating on buying this dior bag but I cannot tell if it is authentic! I have purchased a “super fake” before and now I’m worried


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you


----------



## alph

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this Christian Dior D’ Trick Wingtip Baguette Shoulder Bag? I would be sooo grateful!! There is no ID card anymore for this bag :/ 
Thank you sooo much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe
> Item *Lady Dior Handbag Matte Black Leather*
> Item number 324149274196
> Seller cheistianmarti
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-Handbag-Matte-Black-Leather/324149274196?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=b111fb8ddac54421afcc20658de5cfa0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=324149274196&itm=324149274196&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:c77d7bdd-8caa-11ea-9948-74dbd180e220|parentrq:d6da6aef1710aa66d055c380ffbfb9d3|iid:1


Not sure about this one. Two of the details look a bit off. I think the rings where the handles are attached are scratched where they rub, too, which is not supposed to happen. These ultra matte Lady Dior bags have not been shown to do that.


----------



## averagejoe

Jazmine124 said:


> View attachment 4722260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating on buying this dior bag but I cannot tell if it is authentic! I have purchased a “super fake” before and now I’m worried


Photos of the entire bag from the front and side, as well as of the handles are required for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

alph said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this Christian Dior D’ Trick Wingtip Baguette Shoulder Bag? I would be sooo grateful!! There is no ID card anymore for this bag :/
> Thank you sooo much in advance


Photo of the front of the interior tag where it isn't bleached by white light (so that it is legible) and of the back of that tag showing the date code are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.hasbrook said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722518
> View attachment 4722519
> View attachment 4722520
> View attachment 4722521
> View attachment 4722522
> View attachment 4722523
> View attachment 4722524
> View attachment 4722525
> View attachment 4722526
> View attachment 4722527


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pinkie*

T


averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Two of the details look a bit off. I think the rings where the handles are attached are scratched where they rub, too, which is not supposed to happen. These ultra matte Lady Dior bags have not been shown to do that.


I would pass then thank You


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Not for sure though?


----------



## GSKA13

Dear authenticators, please kindly help me authenticate this bag.
Item name: Dior oblique 30 Montaigne burgundy bag
Online reseller name: https://laulayluxury.com/
Direct URL: n/a sold through Instagram

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## GSKA13

GSKA13 said:


> Dear authenticators, please kindly help me authenticate this bag.
> Item name: Dior oblique 30 Montaigne burgundy bag
> Online reseller name: https://laulayluxury.com/
> Direct URL: n/a sold through Instagram
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



I have enclosed some extra pictures of the bag for your attention please


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Is there anyway to get a definitive answer? Do you need better  pictures?


----------



## Jazmine124

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the entire bag from the front and side, as well as of the handles are required for authentication.



code: 02-BO-0075


----------



## tianaburne

Please help believe it may be vintage any suggestions would be amazing


----------



## xiuxiu94

Hello Experts,
I just bought this Lady Dior from a high credit seller in my country. Though it seems fine to me in general, some unusual details still have me wondering:
 1/ The color of the thread (white) is not the same as the patent's (yellow).
 2/ I didn't find any hot stamping on both the inner tag and the backside of the charm.
 3/ The engraving on the leather charm is "Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy" instead of "Christian Dior" only.

Here are some closeups that I took. Highly appreciate if I could have your valuable opinions. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

GSKA13 said:


> Dear authenticators, please kindly help me authenticate this bag.
> Item name: Dior oblique 30 Montaigne burgundy bag
> Online reseller name: https://laulayluxury.com/
> Direct URL: n/a sold through Instagram
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


One of the details looks a bit off so I can't be sure, sorry. Some fakes are really close to the real thing nowadays so I don't want to make a mistake by accident.


----------



## averagejoe

xiuxiu94 said:


> Hello Experts,
> I just bought this Lady Dior from a high credit seller in my country. Though it seems fine to me in general, some unusual details still have me wondering:
> 1/ The color of the thread (white) is not the same as the patent's (yellow).
> 2/ I didn't find any hot stamping on both the inner tag and the backside of the charm.
> 3/ The engraving on the leather charm is "Christian Dior Paris Made in Italy" instead of "Christian Dior" only.
> 
> Here are some closeups that I took. Highly appreciate if I could have your valuable opinions. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4723250
> 
> View attachment 4723251
> 
> View attachment 4723252
> 
> View attachment 4723253
> 
> View attachment 4723254
> 
> View attachment 4723255
> 
> View attachment 4723258
> 
> View attachment 4723259
> 
> View attachment 4723260
> 
> View attachment 4723263
> 
> View attachment 4723264


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jazmine124 said:


> code: 02-BO-0075


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.hasbrook said:


> Not for sure though?


I would say I was not sure if I wasn't sure.


----------



## GSKA13

averagejoe said:


> One of the details looks a bit off so I can't be sure, sorry. Some fakes are really close to the real thing nowadays so I don't want to make a mistake by accident.


Thanks a lot for your opinion! May be it’s possible  to know what it is which gives you doubts (may be in private correspondence)? Would you say (in other words) that the bag looks authentic with exception of one detail and that’s why you can not be sure that it is authentic?


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey! Has anyone ever heard of Elitefashionhouseus? https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-600-Bran...520310?hash=item1ce8f60036:g:vH4AAOSwBnZbCS8l This is the link with the code and everything! I really appreciate the help Averagejoe! Ya got me into this brand!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tonnek455

Evening AverageJoe!

I just purchased this gorgeous Dior Roller bag from Vestiaire Collective and just want to make sure that it is not a counterfeit. It’d be great if you can take a thorough look at the photos and let me know your opinion! ☺️

Item name: Roller Dior Oblique Messenger Bag
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
URL: n/a


----------



## averagejoe

GSKA13 said:


> Thanks a lot for your opinion! May be it’s possible  to know what it is which gives you doubts (may be in private correspondence)? Would you say (in other words) that the bag looks authentic with exception of one detail and that’s why you can not be sure that it is authentic?


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is real or fake here.


----------



## averagejoe

tonnek455 said:


> Evening AverageJoe!
> 
> I just purchased this gorgeous Dior Roller bag from Vestiaire Collective and just want to make sure that it is not a counterfeit. It’d be great if you can take a thorough look at the photos and let me know your opinion! ☺️
> 
> Item name: Roller Dior Oblique Messenger Bag
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> URL: n/a


This one is tough. I can't be sure because there are some details that are off. Sorry I can't help with this one.


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hey! Has anyone ever heard of Elitefashionhouseus? https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-600-Bran...520310?hash=item1ce8f60036:g:vH4AAOSwBnZbCS8l This is the link with the code and everything! I really appreciate the help Averagejoe! Ya got me into this brand!


Needs a photo of the logo embossing inside.


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> Needs a photo of the logo embossing inside.


Here it is!


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> Needs a photo of the logo embossing inside.


----------



## chrysty

Hi AverageJoe,
I hope you are doing well.
I got this bag from a seller in Facebook and would you be able to help me check if this is authentic.
Thanks in advance ☺️


----------



## Cookies1993

Hello, bought these on eBay, just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to authenticate them and what year they maybe from? No box or reciept sadly...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


>


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chrysty said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> I hope you are doing well.
> I got this bag from a seller in Facebook and would you be able to help me check if this is authentic.
> Thanks in advance ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723595
> View attachment 4723596
> View attachment 4723597
> View attachment 4723598
> View attachment 4723599
> View attachment 4723600
> View attachment 4723601
> View attachment 4723602


Photo of date code is required.

This bag looks redyed. It may have been beige originally.


----------



## averagejoe

Cookies1993 said:


> View attachment 4723682
> View attachment 4723683
> View attachment 4723684
> View attachment 4723685
> View attachment 4723687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, bought these on eBay, just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to authenticate them and what year they maybe from? No box or reciept sadly...
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Looks okay to me. They are from the early 2000s.


----------



## chrysty

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required.
> 
> This bag looks redyed. It may have been beige originally.


Hi AverageJoe,

Here's the pic of the code


----------



## averagejoe

chrysty said:


> View attachment 4723754
> 
> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> Here's the pic of the code


I believe this bag is authentic. Not sure why the stitching stands out so much on that side. Something about this bag seems to have been altered for the original.


----------



## chrysty

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic. Not sure why the stitching stands out so much on that side. Something about this bag seems to have been altered for the original.


Hi AverageJoe,
I think you are correct that it was dyed. I've  googled photos of this soft shopping tote and all shows that the lining inside should be the same color of the bag. Gladly the seller just offer me to refund my payment and cancel the transaction.
Thanks a lot for your help! ☺️


----------



## Cookies1993

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me. They are from the early 2000s.


Thank you AverageJoe - they were sold as used, but don't look like the've ever been worn! Thanks again


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear Average Joe,
Please help me authenticate authenticate this lady dior. Thank you so much. 

Kind regards, 

Laila

Item no. 202978870929
Item name. Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Cannage MEDIUM handbag Lambskin Leather purse bag
Seller name. Veuveaandstrawberries
Direct URL link.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202978870929


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> Please help me authenticate authenticate this lady dior. Thank you so much.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Laila
> 
> Item no. 202978870929
> Item name. Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Cannage MEDIUM handbag Lambskin Leather purse bag
> Seller name. Veuveaandstrawberries
> Direct URL link.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202978870929


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear Average Joe,
Please help me authenticate authenticate this lady dior. Thank you so much. 

Kind regards,
Laila 

Item no. 143593790497
Item name Lady Dior Christian Dior Black 
Lambskin Gold Bag Zip Vintage VGC
Seller name alexiroc-3
Url link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143593790497


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> Please help me authenticate authenticate this lady dior. Thank you so much.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Laila
> 
> Item no. 143593790497
> Item name Lady Dior Christian Dior Black
> Lambskin Gold Bag Zip Vintage VGC
> Seller name alexiroc-3
> Url link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143593790497


I believe this is authentic


----------



## linhlymyluu

Hello Averagejoe, 

Hope you are doing well. Can you please have a look at this Dior D-fence leather crossbody bag if it’s authentic?. I really love it but the stitching line makes me confuse a lot. Especially the inside flap, the back and the underneath corner. I looked for some images of the D-fence bag and the stitching doesnt look like this one so I’m really confused. The seller said they didnt have a receipt as well. Please have a look at it. Very appreciate your help and thank you so much xx

Item name: Dior D-fence crossbody bag in tan
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...wn-leather-d-fence-dior-handbag-9812232.shtml


----------



## Princessjabby28

Hi, I got this bag in a charity shop and I have no idea if it’s genuine how old it is or what it’s called please help


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

Hi AJ, would you please kindly help me authenticate this Dior belt?
Online reseller name: Mercari
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

linhlymyluu said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Can you please have a look at this Dior D-fence leather crossbody bag if it’s authentic?. I really love it but the stitching line makes me confuse a lot. Especially the inside flap, the back and the underneath corner. I looked for some images of the D-fence bag and the stitching doesnt look like this one so I’m really confused. The seller said they didnt have a receipt as well. Please have a look at it. Very appreciate your help and thank you so much xx
> 
> Item name: Dior D-fence crossbody bag in tan
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...wn-leather-d-fence-dior-handbag-9812232.shtml
> View attachment 4723931
> View attachment 4723911
> View attachment 4723912
> View attachment 4723922
> View attachment 4723923
> View attachment 4723924
> View attachment 4723925
> View attachment 4723926
> View attachment 4723928
> View attachment 4723929


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pinkpout said:


> Hi AJ, would you please kindly help me authenticate this Dior belt?
> Online reseller name: Mercari
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4724070
> View attachment 4724071
> View attachment 4724072
> View attachment 4724073
> View attachment 4724074
> View attachment 4724075


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Princessjabby28 said:


> Hi, I got this bag in a charity shop and I have no idea if it’s genuine how old it is or what it’s called please help


I believe this is fake


----------



## Laila Domingo

Thank you so much averagejoe for replying to my request much appreciated. Here is another one that I need your help please. 

Item name. Large vintage dior bag, Black Lambskin, Shoulder Strap
Item no. 293568882081
Seller name. Feride_ibr
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293568882081


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear Averagejoe,
Here is another one please. Thank you so much for your time and effort. 

Kind regards 
Laila

Item name Christian dior saddle bag
Item no 174272118308
Seller name logandawson3
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174272118308


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks AJ!


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> Please request a close-up photo of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the logo on the front side of the leather tag that has the date code on the back.



Hi Average Joe,
The seller did not reply with more photos of the logo...unfortunately 

But this just popped up on eBay...

Item : Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Blue Leather Vintage Auth JT09181
Seller : brand_jfa
eBay link : https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Christi...ntage-Auth-JT09181-/383527330170?roken=cUgayN


----------



## sadia86

Dear authenticators, 

Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle.

Item: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Seller: logandawson3
Item number: 174272118308
eBay link: https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Christian-dior-saddle-bag/174272118308?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## juli_z

Hello, averagejoe. Please help with this bag. Have only information from the last owner, that the bag was purchased at a UK charity auction.
Many thank's in advance! 

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Monogram Hardcore Shoulder Bag
Item number: 223995797066
Seller ID: shoes*zone 
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/223995797066


----------



## Apiperita001

Hello All,
I was gifted this wallet by my ex boss Many years ago.  I appreciated the gift but it didn’t really fit my needs and so I’d like to sell it.  But before I do, I’d like to know if it’s the real deal?!?  It just doesn’t seem authentic to me. The CD is upside down in parts of the inside.


----------



## Pinkie*

dear Joe
item Christian Dior Vintage Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Patent Leather - Large
item number 324157480462
*Seller *xanadu140577 (361






)
link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...480462?hash=item4b794a9e0e:g:B3AAAOSwMKFesn3B


----------



## averagejoe

Apiperita001 said:


> Hello All,
> I was gifted this wallet by my ex boss Many years ago.  I appreciated the gift but it didn’t really fit my needs and so I’d like to sell it.  But before I do, I’d like to know if it’s the real deal?!?  It just doesn’t seem authentic to me. The CD is upside down in parts of the inside.


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> dear Joe
> item Christian Dior Vintage Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Patent Leather - Large
> item number 324157480462
> *Seller *xanadu140577 (361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...480462?hash=item4b794a9e0e:g:B3AAAOSwMKFesn3B


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

juli_z said:


> Hello, averagejoe. Please help with this bag. Have only information from the last owner, that the bag was purchased at a UK charity auction.
> Many thank's in advance!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Monogram Hardcore Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 223995797066
> Seller ID: shoes*zone
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/223995797066


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sadia86 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle.
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Seller: logandawson3
> Item number: 174272118308
> eBay link: https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Christian-dior-saddle-bag/174272118308?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


The link and item number do not work. Maybe the listing has been removed?


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> The seller did not reply with more photos of the logo...unfortunately
> 
> But this just popped up on eBay...
> 
> Item : Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage 2way Hand Bag Blue Leather Vintage Auth JT09181
> Seller : brand_jfa
> eBay link : https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Christi...ntage-Auth-JT09181-/383527330170?roken=cUgayN


Photo of the front of the interior tag is required.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


Sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Sorry


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hello! Glad to be here!!!

I bought this bag once at a thrift shop for a really cheap price, and just wanted to know if  anyone could help me to authenticate it?

Thank you!!   Stay Safe yall


----------



## averagejoe

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hello! Glad to be here!!!
> 
> I bought this bag once at a thrift shop for a really cheap price, and just wanted to know if  anyone could help me to authenticate it?
> 
> Thank you!!   Stay Safe yall


I believe this is fake


----------



## anitad

Hello,

I would really appreciate it if you can help me authenticate these sunglasses.
This is a hungarian offical auction site.
Thank you so much i appreciate it!!! 

Item name: Christian Dior 2565 sunglasses
Item number: 2904186311
Seller ID: damnora
Direct URL link: https://www.vatera.hu/christian-dior-2565-retro-napszemuveg-80-as-evek-2904186311.html

Thank you so much!
Have an amazing day
Anita


----------



## 33emily

Hello Averagejoe,

I really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this Dior saddle.
Hope the pictures are correct.

Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

33emily said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> I really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this Dior saddle.
> Hope the pictures are correct.
> 
> Many thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

anitad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you can help me authenticate these sunglasses.
> This is a hungarian offical auction site.
> Thank you so much i appreciate it!!!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior 2565 sunglasses
> Item number: 2904186311
> Seller ID: damnora
> Direct URL link: https://www.vatera.hu/christian-dior-2565-retro-napszemuveg-80-as-evek-2904186311.html
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Have an amazing day
> Anita


I believe this is authentic


----------



## 33emily

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much


----------



## IzzaGee

Hi, please authenticate this for me. Thanks heaps in advance.
Item name: Diorissimo suede bag
Item number: 223998752683
Seller ID: channy_h0
Direct URL link:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christian-Dior--AUTH/223998752683


----------



## IzzaGee

IzzaGee said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me. Thanks heaps in advance.
> Item name: Diorissimo suede bag
> Item number: 223998752683
> Seller ID: channy_h0
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christian-Dior--AUTH/223998752683


Wow, now i regret posting it here because now I'm getting outbid


----------



## Bluebonnetlass

Hello!
Please authenticate this for me. There are no labels nor code inside. Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Bluebonnetlass said:


> Hello!
> Please authenticate this for me. There are no labels nor code inside. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4726670
> View attachment 4726672
> View attachment 4726673
> View attachment 4726680
> View attachment 4726675
> View attachment 4726677
> View attachment 4726678


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzaGee said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me. Thanks heaps in advance.
> Item name: Diorissimo suede bag
> Item number: 223998752683
> Seller ID: channy_h0
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christian-Dior--AUTH/223998752683


Close-up shot of the logo inside the bag (on the purple leather lining) is required.


----------



## Bluebonnetlass

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you, truly appreciate you it!


----------



## Dinaphp

Can someone please tell me when the dior diorissimo was discontinued? I am buying a pre-loved piece with a date stamp from March 2019. Is that legit?


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag is required.



Hi AJ,
I did not receive any reply from the seller when I asked for more photos... 

This is both upsetting and frustrating...


----------



## averagejoe

Dinaphp said:


> Can someone please tell me when the dior diorissimo was discontinued? I am buying a pre-loved piece with a date stamp from March 2019. Is that legit?


The Diorissimo was discontinued before this so it could not have been made at that time.


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> Hi AJ,
> I did not receive any reply from the seller when I asked for more photos...
> 
> This is both upsetting and frustrating...


May I suggest moving on to the next listing? A seller who doesn't reply is a nightmare to deal with, especially after you have paid for an item. Even if this was authentic, you should take your business elsewhere.


----------



## penelope004

Hi AJ and everyone! can anyone help me with their knowledge about the inside labels of authentic dior bags? I have my eye on two bags with questionable labels, I read somewhere that early dior bags have the serial number and made in italy written on the front of the tag and all pre 1990s do not have stitching all the way around the label but only the top. One of the bags is a denim double satchel bag and the other one is what appears to be a snake bag from the gambler collection...
Direct link to bag 1 : https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/10362765/680600109_0ec863fa977a428e8c24945449334625/P0.jpg
https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/10362765/680600252_54a8986d37b44f9982d50f47dbb9035a/P0.jpg
Direct link to bag 2:
https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/6295559/682205119_30c2dd505e79480f8678bc2f03e2754a/P0.jpg
https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/6295559/682205824_16881ce1df424e54870b3637620e65c8/P0.jpg


----------



## Mjacksz

Hello authenticators, 
I’d greatly appreciate if you could help me determine the authenticity of these two bags. 

 Bag 1- 
Item name: Dior book tote 
Seller ID: okmotoo 
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-DIOR-...e&pageci=665c1d36-e1a4-4aa0-8d78-1da4f3e819c1

Bag 2- 
Item name: Dior book tote 
Seller ID: rebcon73
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-ID-Card-Sku-Stamp-New-Condition/143596381563


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

Got it thank you!


averagejoe said:


> I would say I was not sure if I wasn't sure.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bellaluxe22

Hello! I recently purchased a vintage Lady Dior and now having doubts about its authenticity. Can someone please authenticate this piece? 
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hello! I recently purchased a vintage Lady Dior and now having doubts about its authenticity. Can someone please authenticate this piece?
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

penelope004 said:


> Hi AJ and everyone! can anyone help me with their knowledge about the inside labels of authentic dior bags? I have my eye on two bags with questionable labels, I read somewhere that early dior bags have the serial number and made in italy written on the front of the tag and all pre 1990s do not have stitching all the way around the label but only the top. One of the bags is a denim double satchel bag and the other one is what appears to be a snake bag from the gambler collection...
> Direct link to bag 1 : https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/10362765/680600109_0ec863fa977a428e8c24945449334625/P0.jpg
> https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/10362765/680600252_54a8986d37b44f9982d50f47dbb9035a/P0.jpg
> Direct link to bag 2:
> https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/6295559/682205119_30c2dd505e79480f8678bc2f03e2754a/P0.jpg
> https://d2h1pu99sxkfvn.cloudfront.net/b0/6295559/682205824_16881ce1df424e54870b3637620e65c8/P0.jpg


We usually require a lot more photos to authenticate with, but in both cases, I believe these are fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Mjacksz said:


> Hello authenticators,
> I’d greatly appreciate if you could help me determine the authenticity of these two bags.
> 
> Bag 1-
> Item name: Dior book tote
> Seller ID: okmotoo
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-DIOR-OBLIQUE-EMBROIDERED-DIOR-BOOK-TOTE/202987441445?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=2d50896124a74bc491a04e594f8d0e40&bu=44127701561&segname=11051&crd=20200510165208&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F202987441445&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=010f90021720ac3c22a5cfbeff7ee8b2&ul_noapp=true&pageci=665c1d36-e1a4-4aa0-8d78-1da4f3e819c1
> 
> Bag 2-
> Item name: Dior book tote
> Seller ID: rebcon73
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-ID-Card-Sku-Stamp-New-Condition/143596381563
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


First one doesn't have enough pictures.

The second one comes from a seller with no selling feedback. In my opinion, I don't think it's wise to spend so much money on something from a seller with no reputation.


----------



## Dinaphp

averagejoe said:


> The Diorissimo was discontinued before this so it could not have been made at that time.


Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone !
I hope you are fine.

Can someone authenticate this bag for me please ? It does not come with a serial number on the back side of the tag which I found suspicious.
Name: I think it is called DIOR Street Chic Shoulder Bag
Seller : N/A Individual 

Thank you very much


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello Everuone !
I have bought another bag but for very cheap and would like to know if it is authentic.
Can someone help me authenticate it please?

Name : Dior Limited Edition Pochette satin 
Seller : N/A Individual

Thank you very much !


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello everyone !
> I hope you are fine.
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag for me please ? It does not come with a serial number on the back side of the tag which I found suspicious.
> Name: I think it is called DIOR Street Chic Shoulder Bag
> Seller : N/A Individual
> 
> Thank you very much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello Everuone !
> I have bought another bag but for very cheap and would like to know if it is authentic.
> Can someone help me authenticate it please?
> 
> Name : Dior Limited Edition Pochette satin
> Seller : N/A Individual
> 
> Thank you very much !


There should be a number below the limited edition words.

Can you please post a photo of the date code on the back of the leather tag inside? As well, can you post a close-up photo of the D zipper pull?


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Thank you for your replies ! 
Yes sure, here are the pictures.
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Thank you for your replies !
> Yes sure, here are the pictures.
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic. This is the reissued version for their 60th anniversary. You got it in such pristine condition, too!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Oh that is so cool ! At least one is authentic. Thank you very much  !!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Heyyy

I bought this dior from a guy who says it belonged to his mom. It is fake right?! Definitely gonna return it... ;(


----------



## averagejoe

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Heyyy
> 
> I bought this dior from a guy who says it belonged to his mom. It is fake right?! Definitely gonna return it... ;(


I believe this is fake


----------



## judixm

Hi - could you help authenticate this? thank you 
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ndbag-bag-leather-black-vintage/id-v_9195562/

seller: x796x based in Takamatsu-shi, Japan
item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Bag Leather Black Vintage
item id: LU58039195562


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mikue

Hi, I'm looking into purchasing a pre-loved Lady Dior. Thank you for your help and time!

Item name: AUTHENTIC!!! Dior Lady Dior Medium In Grey. Mint Condition. RRP$6000
Online reseller name: tainted.blanc 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...188637?hash=item4b7936e7dd:g:LmEAAOSwvqdesKUT

Comments: I messaged the seller for a picture of the receipt and date stamp, she/he advised there was none and it was bought in Hawaii years ago (although the date stamp raises a red flag for me).


----------



## averagejoe

mikue said:


> Hi, I'm looking into purchasing a pre-loved Lady Dior. Thank you for your help and time!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC!!! Dior Lady Dior Medium In Grey. Mint Condition. RRP$6000
> Online reseller name: tainted.blanc
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...188637?hash=item4b7936e7dd:g:LmEAAOSwvqdesKUT
> 
> Comments: I messaged the seller for a picture of the receipt and date stamp, she/he advised there was none and it was bought in Hawaii years ago (although the date stamp raises a red flag for me).


Please ask her for the date stamp which is under the leather tag inside. There's no way that it isn't there.


----------



## averagejoe

judixm said:


> Hi - could you help authenticate this? thank you
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ndbag-bag-leather-black-vintage/id-v_9195562/
> 
> seller: x796x based in Takamatsu-shi, Japan
> item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Handbag Bag Leather Black Vintage
> item id: LU58039195562


I believe this is authentic


----------



## letter_e

HI Could you please help authenticate this dior?

https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-510137

Seller: Fashionphile
Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag
Item ID: 18 MA 0117


----------



## mikue

averagejoe said:


> Please ask her for the date stamp which is under the leather tag inside. There's no way that it isn't there.


Thank you averagejoe for responding so quick! I have messaged the seller for this.


----------



## averagejoe

Chachilove said:


> HI Could you please help authenticate this dior?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-510137
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag
> Item ID: 18 MA 0117


I believe this is authentic


----------



## letter_e

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Wow! Very appreciative of the expedient response. Thank you!


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> May I suggest moving on to the next listing? A seller who doesn't reply is a nightmare to deal with, especially after you have paid for an item. Even if this was authentic, you should take your business elsewhere.


Hi AJ,
Seller has finally sent in the photos as requested after I have ‘given up hope’ on the listing


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> Hi AJ,
> Seller has finally sent in the photos as requested after I have ‘given up hope’ on the listing
> View attachment 4730123
> View attachment 4730124


I believe this bag is authentic, but given how long it took to receive these pictures, I don't have much confidence in the customer service offered by this seller.


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic, but given how long it took to receive these pictures, I don't have much confidence in the customer service offered by this seller.


Thank you AJ! 
I agree with you and contemplating too...


----------



## letter_e

Hello,

Please authenticate this lady dior. 

Seller: Ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/223928838550?ul_noapp=true
Item: Lady dior medium black lambskin cannage
Item Number: 18-MA-0145


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone !
I hope you are good.

Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag that I bought recently?
Name : Vintage Dior monogram bag
Seller : N/A Individual

Thank you very much !!


----------



## averagejoe

Chachilove said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this lady dior.
> 
> Seller: Ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/223928838550?ul_noapp=true
> Item: Lady dior medium black lambskin cannage
> Item Number: 18-MA-0145


Photos of the logo inside as well as the logo behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello everyone !
> I hope you are good.
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag that I bought recently?
> Name : Vintage Dior monogram bag
> Seller : N/A Individual
> 
> Thank you very much !!


I believe this is authentic. The extra piece of leather may have been a repair because the back of the closure magnet may have cut through the lining over time.


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Thank you very much again  !!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Hello and hoping everyone is safe!
Would you so kindly authenticate this Dior bag? The seller has many excellent preowned condition Dior bags and I'm interested. 
Thanks in advance.

Item name: $4,600 Lady Dior Flower print white pink background calfskin Medium Bag
Item number:  124150502980
Seller ID: elitefashionus
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-600-Lady...502980?hash=item1ce7f25644:g:YzgAAOSwHwRekj0u


----------



## flirtsy

Hey! is someone able to help?



Item Name:

*Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Embroidery Hand Bag Ivory PVC Leather A43801i*

Item Number: 233174252300

Seller ID: brand_jfa

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...252300?hash=item364a44bb0c:g:X8MAAOSw2Jxbxatn


----------



## averagejoe

snoopysleepy said:


> Hello and hoping everyone is safe!
> Would you so kindly authenticate this Dior bag? The seller has many excellent preowned condition Dior bags and I'm interested.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: $4,600 Lady Dior Flower print white pink background calfskin Medium Bag
> Item number:  124150502980
> Seller ID: elitefashionus
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-600-Lady...502980?hash=item1ce7f25644:g:YzgAAOSwHwRekj0u


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

flirtsy said:


> Hey! is someone able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> *Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Embroidery Hand Bag Ivory PVC Leather A43801i*
> 
> Item Number: 233174252300
> 
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...252300?hash=item364a44bb0c:g:X8MAAOSw2Jxbxatn


I believe this is authentic


----------



## snoopysleepy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello AverageJoe! 
Please authenticate this Dior saddle bag. I bought it from a trustworthy preloved website. What freaked me out was the fact that it was made in France which I thought was unusual for saddle bags. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello AverageJoe!
> Please authenticate this Dior saddle bag. I bought it from a trustworthy preloved website. What freaked me out was the fact that it was made in France which I thought was unusual for saddle bags. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## letter_e

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the logo inside as well as the logo behind the DIOR charms is required.


Hi Averagejoe,

Seller sent me these photos. Hope this helps. Please advise on authenticity! Happy Friday!


----------



## averagejoe

Chachilove said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Seller sent me these photos. Hope this helps. Please advise on authenticity! Happy Friday!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Whew thats a relief! Thanks! 
Never knew some saddle bags were made in France.


----------



## tylerxxo

Hey everyone! I recently purchased a men's Dior saddle bag off of a reputable resale site yesterday. I'll admit, I got a little too excited, purchased, and really started researching and doing my homework AFTER I made the purchase (dumb, I know). The seller stated the location it was purchased at, purchased in 2019, and dust bag included. No authenticity card and receipt anymore. Here are some photos of the bag that I have as of now. I plan on getting it authenticated once I receive but would love another opinion. What do you guys think?


----------



## mikue

mikue said:


> Thank you averagejoe for responding so quick! I have messaged the seller for this.



Hi the seller has provided the picture. Thank you!


----------



## malenaferndz

Hey! Please authenticate this bag!!


----------



## Crl2121

Dear average joe,

Thank you for taking time out of your day to help us authentic our (hopefully real) Dior bag! Really
appreciate your help. Could you please authenticate this pink Dior addict cannage flap bag I purchase yesterday from a consignment store? The consignment Toronto seems to have very good reviews but I’m a little skeptical about the bag as the price seemed to good to be true. Thank you so much for your help again!


----------



## Crl2121

Here are all some receipts that the seller provided me!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Crl2121 said:


> Here are all some receipts that the seller provided me!


Can you please post a photo of the date code? It should be on a leather tag sewn into the lining of the interior (maybe in the pocket).


----------



## averagejoe

malenaferndz said:


> Hey! Please authenticate this bag!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

mikue said:


> Hi the seller has provided the picture. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tylerxxo said:


> Hey everyone! I recently purchased a men's Dior saddle bag off of a reputable resale site yesterday. I'll admit, I got a little too excited, purchased, and really started researching and doing my homework AFTER I made the purchase (dumb, I know). The seller stated the location it was purchased at, purchased in 2019, and dust bag included. No authenticity card and receipt anymore. Here are some photos of the bag that I have as of now. I plan on getting it authenticated once I receive but would love another opinion. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731425
> View attachment 4731426
> View attachment 4731427
> View attachment 4731429
> View attachment 4731430
> View attachment 4731432
> View attachment 4731433





tylerxxo said:


> Hey everyone! I recently purchased a men's Dior saddle bag off of a reputable resale site yesterday. I'll admit, I got a little too excited, purchased, and really started researching and doing my homework AFTER I made the purchase (dumb, I know). The seller stated the location it was purchased at, purchased in 2019, and dust bag included. No authenticity card and receipt anymore. Here are some photos of the bag that I have as of now. I plan on getting it authenticated once I receive but would love another opinion. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731425
> View attachment 4731426
> View attachment 4731427
> View attachment 4731429
> View attachment 4731430
> View attachment 4731432
> View attachment 4731433


I believe this is fake. Which reputable site did you get this from?

The same pictures except for the date code are found in this listing which is, I believe, also of a fake.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...351750?hash=item2f42555606:g:Xz0AAOSwAMxepkRu


----------



## tylerxxo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. Which reputable site did you get this from?
> 
> The same pictures except for the date code are found in this listing which is, I believe, also of a fake.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...351750?hash=item2f42555606:g:Xz0AAOSwAMxepkRu


I purchased from poshmark. Thank you so so much for looking into this. I knew it was too good to be true. The user had no reviews, kind of shady, and had one other listing. Also shipping from a completely different place from where this eBay seller is shipping from. I appreciate you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi @averagejoe, 
could you have a look at this listing for me, please? 
Thank-you so much in advance! 

Christian Dior Tasche Leopard Print Vintage
ebay Germany: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-D...rentrq:1f92cfb21720aadb2b39db5cffab5a2d|iid:1

seller: leonarddevit0 (15 )
listing no: 233586897960


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> could you have a look at this listing for me, please?
> Thank-you so much in advance!
> 
> Christian Dior Tasche Leopard Print Vintage
> ebay Germany: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Dior-Tasche-Leopard-Print-Vintage/233586897960?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=c3d79dffd473457d9bc045e3db25354f&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=283877070592&itm=233586897960&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6a5c9282-97c3-11ea-9dea-74dbd180b136|parentrq:1f92cfb21720aadb2b39db5cffab5a2d|iid:1
> 
> seller: leonarddevit0 (15 )
> listing no: 233586897960


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate it! Could you possibly tell me the model name, too?


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate it! Could you possibly tell me the model name, too?


This is just the Lady Dior in leopard print pony and patent leather.


----------



## Crl2121

averagejoe said:


> Can you please post a photo of the date code? It should be on a leather tag sewn into the lining of the interior (maybe in the pocket).


Hi here it is!  please let me know - thank you for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

Crl2121 said:


> Hi here it is!  please let me know - thank you for your time!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mikue

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you!


----------



## micaelabadra

Hi everyone! Hope you’re all doing okay. I need your help to know if this is an authentic Lady Dior mini. It would be my first Dior purchase so not sure about it

URL Depop: https://depop.app.link/UoQ27OsVy6
Seller Name: fashionsen
I have some doubts regarding the authenticity card:

I can see there’s no barcode
It seems very informal writing and some letters seem to have been rewritten(?). And others like the date I can't even read clearly. Or maybe I’m too paranoid.
There’s no stamp of the store.
The store where it was bought is in Amsterdam ‘Bijenkorf’ and on the authenticity card it looks like they spelled it ‘Bgen Korf’...?

The seller says she’s ‘lost the receipt and can’t find it’.
Thanks in advance to all


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> This is just the Lady Dior in leopard print pony and patent leather.


Thank-you so much! Something new learned today!


----------



## averagejoe

micaelabadra said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you’re all doing okay. I need your help to know if this is an authentic Lady Dior mini. It would be my first Dior purchase so not sure about it
> 
> URL Depop: https://depop.app.link/UoQ27OsVy6
> Seller Name: fashionsen
> I have some doubts regarding the authenticity card:
> 
> I can see there’s no barcode
> It seems very informal writing and some letters seem to have been rewritten(?). And others like the date I can't even read clearly. Or maybe I’m too paranoid.
> There’s no stamp of the store.
> The store where it was bought is in Amsterdam ‘Bijenkorf’ and on the authenticity card it looks like they spelled it ‘Bgen Korf’...?
> 
> The seller says she’s ‘lost the receipt and can’t find it’.
> Thanks in advance to all


Clear and close-up photos of the interior tag with the logo, and of the logo behind the DIOR charms, are required.

Not all cards have the store stamp, but it is weird to not see the bar code on this version. It does also look like parts were re-written.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Usagilove

Is this bag authentic? Thank you 

Item name:* Trotter Pattern Saddle Hand Bag Pouch Navy Canvas *

Item number:MC 0042
Seller ID:chou_sdk (31)
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-D...e&pageci=a4ce4936-fe03-4593-8381-c66292c78b5c


----------



## averagejoe

Usagilove said:


> Is this bag authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item name:* Trotter Pattern Saddle Hand Bag Pouch Navy Canvas *
> 
> Item number:MC 0042
> Seller ID:chou_sdk (31)
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Dior-Trotter-Pattern-Saddle-Hand-Bag-Pouch-Navy-Canvas-MC0042/224010183362?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=c3dd433602ed4ae3b4bb3bc4ee7f5b03&bu=44441564062&segname=11051&crd=20200517153226&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F224010183362&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=2515b5c21720aaecf6549e0cff8672de&ul_noapp=true&pageci=a4ce4936-fe03-4593-8381-c66292c78b5c


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Usagilove

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you. Your reply is so fast !


----------



## kandieznkisses

Can you help me authenticate this card case?


----------



## averagejoe

kandieznkisses said:


> Can you help me authenticate this card case?


I believe this is fake


----------



## kandieznkisses

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks Average Joe


----------



## kandieznkisses

tylerxxo said:


> I purchased from poshmark. Thank you so so much for looking into this. I knew it was too good to be true. The user had no reviews, kind of shady, and had one other listing. Also shipping from a completely different place from where this eBay seller is shipping from. I appreciate you.



Didn't Poshmark authenticate for you?


----------



## cloudwl

Item name : Authentic Christian Dior Strap  Authentic, Embroidered Canvas
Item number: 362995451095
Seller id: obionkinob0
Direct url link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...451095?hash=item54843704d7:g:3iMAAOSwd0JeraIu


----------



## roseyapmm

Item name: Dior Saddle bag
Online reseller name: Theluxelibrary
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/283243496

hi can I check if this bag is authentic?
There is also a video link for this bag
 

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

cloudwl said:


> Item name : Authentic Christian Dior Strap  Authentic, Embroidered Canvas
> Item number: 362995451095
> Seller id: obionkinob0
> Direct url link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...451095?hash=item54843704d7:g:3iMAAOSwd0JeraIu


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

roseyapmm said:


> Item name: Dior Saddle bag
> Online reseller name: Theluxelibrary
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/283243496
> 
> hi can I check if this bag is authentic?
> There is also a video link for this bag
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic


----------



## gnaw94

Item name: Medium Lady Dior Leather handbag
Item number: MA - 0917
Seller ID: adammel78
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Medium-...932042?hash=item42117834ca:g:5PIAAOSw3vpeMTpf
Could someone authenticate this bag please?
From my understanding with the date code at the back the bag should be made in Jan 97, however the authenticity card states was purchased in 2004. Would it be usual to buy a bag from the boutique that's 7 years old?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## roses-and-bananas

Hello,

Could you kindly help authenticate this lady dior? Your help would be much appreciated!

Do you think it's authentic?

Rose


----------



## AzAmber

Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior saddle? Real Authentication has authenticated it as real but I would like a second opinion. The biggest issue is the date code and the link between the C and D. The handle has broken so a twilly was used in its place.


----------



## AzAmber

AzAmber said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior saddle? Real Authentication has authenticated it as real but I would like a second opinion. The biggest issue is the date code and the link between the C and D. The handle has broken so a twilly was used in its place.


Also idk if the leather is real or fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

roses-and-bananas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly help authenticate this lady dior? Your help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Do you think it's authentic?
> 
> Rose


Photo of the date code and the logo behind the leather circle of the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

AzAmber said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Dior saddle? Real Authentication has authenticated it as real but I would like a second opinion. The biggest issue is the date code and the link between the C and D. The handle has broken so a twilly was used in its place.


I believe this is fake, which probably means it is made of plastic instead of leather.


----------



## AzAmber

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake, which probably means it is made of plastic instead of leather.


I’m not sure if I can trust Real Authentication anymore. Apparently it’s been authenticated twice by them. Do you know anything about that company?


----------



## averagejoe

AzAmber said:


> I’m not sure if I can trust Real Authentication anymore. Apparently it’s been authenticated twice by them. Do you know anything about that company?


Sorry, I do not.


----------



## AzAmber

AzAmber said:


> I’m not sure if I can trust Real Authentication anymore. Apparently it’s been authenticated twice by them. Do you know anything about that company?


----------



## averagejoe

AzAmber said:


> I’m not sure if I can trust Real Authentication anymore. Apparently it’s been authenticated twice by them. Do you know anything about that company?





AzAmber said:


> .


I do not agree with their assessment. It's my opinion against theirs. There are at least two major inconsistencies between this bag and the authentic versions.


----------



## AzAmber

averagejoe said:


> I do not agree with their assessment. It's my opinion against theirs. There are at least two major inconsistencies between this bag and the authentic versions.


Hey I dear I already ordered it an it’s on its way. The seller does not accept returns so I will have to plead with the website. Apparently it’s “guaranteed authentic or your money back”. Hope that holds true on their end. Thanks!


----------



## gnaw94

Hey @averagejoe not wanting to rush you but just hoping you didn't miss my post for my authentication request on post #9807. I have read so many of your posts on Dior, you are such a wealth of Dior knowledge! Hoping to purchase my first dior bag


----------



## AzAmber

Please help me authenticate this one since the last one didn’t work out so well. Back at it again. Hopefully this one is real. I will not make the mistake of buying before getting it authenticated on here! Lol.


----------



## averagejoe

gnaw94 said:


> Item name: Medium Lady Dior Leather handbag
> Item number: MA - 0917
> Seller ID: adammel78
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Medium-...932042?hash=item42117834ca:g:5PIAAOSw3vpeMTpf
> Could someone authenticate this bag please?
> From my understanding with the date code at the back the bag should be made in Jan 97, however the authenticity card states was purchased in 2004. Would it be usual to buy a bag from the boutique that's 7 years old?
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry I must have missed this. 

I believe the bag is authentic but the authenticity card may not have belonged to it. I've been trying to check the reference number on the card to see if it is even for a Lady Dior bag without luck.


----------



## averagejoe

AzAmber said:


> Please help me authenticate this one since the last one didn’t work out so well. Back at it again. Hopefully this one is real. I will not make the mistake of buying before getting it authenticated on here! Lol.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## gnaw94

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I must have missed this.
> 
> I believe the bag is authentic but the authenticity card may not have belonged to it. I've been trying to check the reference number on the card to see if it is even for a Lady Dior bag without luck.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## roses-and-bananas

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code and the logo behind the leather circle of the DIOR charms is required.



What do you think? Xxx


----------



## averagejoe

roses-and-bananas said:


> What do you think? Xxx


I believe this is authentic


----------



## AzAmber

Hello! Could you also authenticate this twilly?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## eevebee

Can you authenticate this bag?


----------



## averagejoe

eevebee said:


> Can you authenticate this bag?


Close up photos of all logo engravings, including of the leather tag inside and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, as well as of the date code, are required.


----------



## averagejoe

AzAmber said:


> Hello! Could you also authenticate this twilly?


sorry I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## Chloe wi

Hi all,
I am looking for purchase my first vintage Dior saddle bag. But this bag come with an odd I believe
This bag is mini version with the size about 12x16 cm but it does have a flap. I rummaged every corner on google but no info. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? have dior ever released this kind of version?
The seller said it used to have a leather strap but she want to use it as a wallet so she took it out.
Thank you!


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


Hi Joe
Bag arrived
Would You pleAse check my pics and confirm it is authentic? You already Said it is authentic I just want to be sure it is the same bag.
It has very strong smell


----------



## ifeelshiny

Hi, any help with authenticating this bag would be much appreciated! It’s supposed to be vintage from the 1970s so not sure if it’s possible!

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Brown 1970s monogram canvas and leather lined bag 
Item number: 293586807859
Seller ID: glamma2000
Ebay URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...807859?hash=item445b232c33:g:b6oAAOSwEmNexZP4

thank you!


----------



## AzAmber

I know it’s hard to authenticate jewelry but can you help with these woven bracelets?


----------



## AzAmber

AzAmber said:


> I know it’s hard to authenticate jewelry but can you help with these woven bracelets?


----------



## Jopaholic

Hi Joe, I’m currently 20 weeks pregnant and planning to splurge for a push present. I know I should be saving uo for baby stuff but I can’t help thinking thag I should get this one last thing for myself before my whole life gets consumed with diapers, baby cots, sterilizers and strollers (future moms out there I know you feel me).

Could you help to authenticate this mini lady dior?


----------



## Jopaholic

gnaw94 said:


> Thank you so much!!


 

Hi Joe, I am currently 20 weeks pregnant and looking for the perfect push present. I know I’m supposed to be saving up for baby stuff but I can’t help thinking that I should get this one last thing before my whole life is consumed with diapers, baby cots, sterilizers and strollers (future moms out there I know you feel me). 

Could you help authenticate this mini lady dior?


----------



## eevebee

averagejoe said:


> Close up photos of all logo engravings, including of the leather tag inside and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, as well as of the date code, are required.





averagejoe said:


> Close up photos of all logo engravings, including of the leather tag inside and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, as well as of the date code, are required.


Hello I just recieved the bag. I'm skeptical about the code since its not the normal one 00-XY-0000 it says ID and then the numbers. I will send you the pics in two posts


----------



## eevebee

eevebee said:


> Hello I just recieved the bag. I'm skeptical about the code since its not the normal one 00-XY-0000 it says ID and then the numbers. I will send you the pics in two posts


If you close up the picture of the interior of the zipper you can clearly see what is written


----------



## _katie_donovan

Hi!
I’m new to this so sorry if I’m posting in the wrong place. I’m looking to buy a Dior bag from an online shop that sells them 2nd hand (The Luxury Closet) however I want to be 100% sure before buying it that it’s authentic. I would appreciate the help! I’ll send in the pictures from the website. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

_katie_donovan said:


> View attachment 4738610
> View attachment 4738607
> View attachment 4738608
> View attachment 4738601
> View attachment 4738607
> View attachment 4738608
> View attachment 4738601
> View attachment 4738607
> View attachment 4738607
> View attachment 4738601
> View attachment 4738607
> View attachment 4738601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I’m new to this so sorry if I’m posting in the wrong place. I’m looking to buy a Dior bag from an online shop that sells them 2nd hand (The Luxury Closet) however I want to be 100% sure before buying it that it’s authentic. I would appreciate the help! I’ll send in the pictures from the website. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

eevebee said:


> Hello I just recieved the bag. I'm skeptical about the code since its not the normal one 00-XY-0000 it says ID and then the numbers. I will send you the pics in two posts


I believe this is authentic. This code is unique to the ones made in France.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Jopaholic said:


> Hi Joe, I am currently 20 weeks pregnant and looking for the perfect push present. I know I’m supposed to be saving up for baby stuff but I can’t help thinking that I should get this one last thing before my whole life is consumed with diapers, baby cots, sterilizers and strollers (future moms out there I know you feel me).
> 
> Could you help authenticate this mini lady dior?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

AzAmber said:


> .


I'm not experienced in authenticating these woven bracelets but I believe these are most likely fake from first glance.


----------



## averagejoe

ifeelshiny said:


> Hi, any help with authenticating this bag would be much appreciated! It’s supposed to be vintage from the 1970s so not sure if it’s possible!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Brown 1970s monogram canvas and leather lined bag
> Item number: 293586807859
> Seller ID: glamma2000
> Ebay URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...807859?hash=item445b232c33:g:b6oAAOSwEmNexZP4
> 
> thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe
> Bag arrived
> Would You pleAse check my pics and confirm it is authentic? You already Said it is authentic I just want to be sure it is the same bag.
> It has very strong smell


I believe this authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe wi said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking for purchase my first vintage Dior saddle bag. But this bag come with an odd I believe
> This bag is mini version with the size about 12x16 cm but it does have a flap. I rummaged every corner on google but no info. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? have dior ever released this kind of version?
> The seller said it used to have a leather strap but she want to use it as a wallet so she took it out.
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic but was the strap originally attached on the back as a belt? I can't imagine where else the strap used to be attached.


----------



## eeyore1

Hi, I got a second-hand lady dior, made in Nov-2014 @ Italy.
I have checked the authenticity of the bag myself and I believe its authentic. 

I am curious why the maintenance guide made spelling errors.
Did you noticed that as well?


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this authentic


Thank You so much. I already have on patent Lady Dior and it didn’t have smell Like that. Then I started to check them and saw differences in metal engraving, how some letters arent the same, Dior dustbag isn’t cotton and so on and so on. But probably this one is older. Thanks to You I am an owner of new special one. I am hopping to get more minis


----------



## Sarah A

Dear Average Joe,

Could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior? I'm trying to get more photos but the seller hasn't replied yet.
Item name: Dior Bag - Lady Dior small-medium floral print bag.
Item number: 164206536147
Seller ID: elizajolly
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-Bag-Lady-Dior-small-medium-floral-print-bag/164206536147


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior? I'm trying to get more photos but the seller hasn't replied yet.
> Item name: Dior Bag - Lady Dior small-medium floral print bag.
> Item number: 164206536147
> Seller ID: elizajolly
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-Bag-Lady-Dior-small-medium-floral-print-bag/164206536147
> 
> View attachment 4738933
> View attachment 4738934
> View attachment 4738935


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

eeyore1 said:


> Hi, I got a second-hand lady dior, made in Nov-2014 @ Italy.
> I have checked the authenticity of the bag myself and I believe its authentic.
> 
> I am curious why the maintenance guide made spelling errors.
> Did you noticed that as well?


That is normal


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Thank You so much. I already have on patent Lady Dior and it didn’t have smell Like that. Then I started to check them and saw differences in metal engraving, how some letters arent the same, Dior dustbag isn’t cotton and so on and so on. But probably this one is older. Thanks to You I am an owner of new special one. I am hopping to get more minis


The smell may be due to storage in someone's home. The bag was made in 2011 which means that it has had 9 years to absorb any smells from its different surroundings. 

And the Lady Dior has had small variations over the years.


----------



## eeyore1

averagejoe said:


> That is normal


Thank you for the prompt reply.
I would like you to authenticate my bag as well. 
My hubby is feeling uneasy as I bought this expensive bag online without viewing it in person. :X


----------



## Chloe wi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic but was the strap originally attached on the back as a belt? I can't imagine where else the strap used to be attached.


Thank you so much for the opinion.
The seller said it was a hand strap, so maybe it was attached in 2 sides.
I am kind of confused, because when I type "dior vintage mini bag", all the results are like the one without flap.
just now I found a new result, but it does have a zip pocket inside ( mine doesn't)
https://www.xupes.com/handbags/prod...m-patent-leather-vintage-mini-saddle-bag.html
It is really a whole new world to me XD.
And your work is really adorable XD
Again, Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

eeyore1 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply.
> I would like you to authenticate my bag as well.
> My hubby is feeling uneasy as I bought this expensive bag online without viewing it in person. :X


Can you please post a photo of the date code behind the interior tag, as well as pictures of the rest of the bag from different angles? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe wi said:


> Thank you so much for the opinion.
> The seller said it was a hand strap, so maybe it was attached in 2 sides.
> I am kind of confused, because when I type "dior vintage mini bag", all the results are like the one without flap.
> just now I found a new result, but it does have a zip pocket inside ( mine doesn't)
> https://www.xupes.com/handbags/prod...m-patent-leather-vintage-mini-saddle-bag.html
> It is really a whole new world to me XD.
> And your work is really adorable XD
> Again, Thank you!


Dior made several different Saddle bags. It was very popular, and was released in evening bags, key pouches, belt bags, etc. The one that you posted pictures of is not the same size as the one that is shown here from Xupes.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Chenchenchen

Anyone here who knows if this is real or fake dior shoes. Thanks!


----------



## eeyore1

averagejoe said:


> Can you please post a photo of the date code behind the interior tag, as well as pictures of the rest of the bag from different angles? Thanks.


Thank you for your quick response, my seller actually refuse to disclose the datecode, she told me it was 2015.
After the bag was delivered, the datecode shows that it was made in 2014 instead


----------



## averagejoe

eeyore1 said:


> Thank you for your quick response, my seller actually refuse to disclose the datecode, she told me it was 2015.
> After the bag was delivered, the datecode shows that it was made in 2014 instead


I believe this is authentic. Maybe the seller thought it was made in 2015, which may be when she bought it (?). 

Her customer service standards don't seem great, though. I would refuse to buy a preowned bag from someone who will not share that photo with me.


----------



## averagejoe

Chenchenchen said:


> Anyone here who knows if this is real or fake dior shoes. Thanks!


I cannot authenticate with just these two photos, and with the wrong dustbags. Please provide several photos of the shoes, including of the logo on the insole.


----------



## LauraaBelieve

Hello!
Can someone please help me authenticate this? I’m very new to Dior. 
Item name: Christian Dior Beige Embroidered Wristlet 
This item is already in my possession purchased from a Facebook luxury group. 
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

LauraaBelieve said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please help me authenticate this? I’m very new to Dior.
> Item name: Christian Dior Beige Embroidered Wristlet
> This item is already in my possession purchased from a Facebook luxury group.
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Chloe wi

averagejoe said:


> Dior made several different Saddle bags. It was very popular, and was released in evening bags, key pouches, belt bags, etc. The one that you posted pictures of is not the same size as the one that is shown here from Xupes.


I am sorry for disturbing you again. I thought I found it out. But I am not sure about the strap, the image's quality is quite poor.





Curiosity killed the cat


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe wi said:


> I am sorry for disturbing you again. I thought I found it out. But I am not sure about the strap, the image's quality is quite poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat


This makes a bit more sense now. I was wondering why there was a glue stain where the strap used to be attached on your version. Maybe the strap was damaged and the leather piece that attached the strap was removed too, although it left a brown stain.


----------



## newbie135

Please help me authenticate this Dior Diorissimo Pochette. My main concern is that one odd stitching on the tag. Thank you in advance,


----------



## krisj16

Item Name: 2001 Dior Trash Bag and Wallet
Online Reseller Name: moncheriabigail 
Direct URL: https://posh.mk/wGvVkv4jO6

Would love some help authenticating this bag? What makes it authentic, if you believe it is.


----------



## BaguetteLove

Dear Averagejoe,
I purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective through their direct shipping policy. I had concerns about the authenticity but their policy to re-check the item is the following: "If, after being inspected by our experts, the item is found to conform to the brand's criteria, it will be re-listed for sale on Vestiaire Collective.
Otherwise, it will be permanently removed from sale and stored for 6 months before being destroyed"

This means in either way, I will loose the bag.... 

Would you be so kind to take a look at it.
There is no (or no more) inside gold stamp of 'christian Dior' but if I look closely I still see a bit of engraving. Tried to capture that on photo, but hard.

Thank you so much and enjoy your day
I
name: Vintage Dior clutch bag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link:


----------



## WorlseySven

Hi, please help me to authenticate this vintage, ostrich double saddle bag. It doesn't have a serial number ( I have see some with and some without online) so I'm trying to confirm if it's genuine or not.


----------



## averagejoe

BaguetteLove said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> I purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective through their direct shipping policy. I had concerns about the authenticity but their policy to re-check the item is the following: "If, after being inspected by our experts, the item is found to conform to the brand's criteria, it will be re-listed for sale on Vestiaire Collective.
> Otherwise, it will be permanently removed from sale and stored for 6 months before being destroyed"
> 
> This means in either way, I will loose the bag....
> 
> Would you be so kind to take a look at it.
> There is no (or no more) inside gold stamp of 'christian Dior' but if I look closely I still see a bit of engraving. Tried to capture that on photo, but hard.
> 
> Thank you so much and enjoy your day
> I
> name: Vintage Dior clutch bag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link:


This looks fine to me.


----------



## averagejoe

WorlseySven said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this vintage, ostrich double saddle bag. It doesn't have a serial number ( I have see some with and some without online) so I'm trying to confirm if it's genuine or not.


I believe this is fake


----------



## newbie135

Dear Averagejoe, 

I recently posted on here but it might've been missed so I'm trying my luck again. I'm new to Dior and recently put in a deposit for this Dior shoulder bag. After looking at the photos sent by the seller carefully, I noticed one odd stitching on the tag label and I am now very worried that the bag may not be authentic. Please help me figure out if this bag is authentic or not so that I don't end up paying the full amount before it's too late, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance and have a great day.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MissRey

Hello Ladies, 
Could someone authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## summermay0101

Hi could you please help in authenticating this bag? Thanks!

Item name: Lady Dior Cherry Red Cannage Patent Calfskin
Online reseller name: hythuong
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Lady-Dior-handbag-5e83d5bacb692cd4d8432fcd

Clearer picture of tag attached


----------



## averagejoe

MissRey said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Could someone authenticate this bag for me?
> View attachment 4742160
> View attachment 4742161
> View attachment 4742162
> View attachment 4742163
> View attachment 4742164
> View attachment 4742165


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kbi said:


> Hi could you please help in authenticating this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Cherry Red Cannage Patent Calfskin
> Online reseller name: hythuong
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Lady-Dior-handbag-5e83d5bacb692cd4d8432fcd
> 
> Clearer picture of tag attached


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

newbie135 said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> I recently posted on here but it might've been missed so I'm trying my luck again. I'm new to Dior and recently put in a deposit for this Dior shoulder bag. After looking at the photos sent by the seller carefully, I noticed one odd stitching on the tag label and I am now very worried that the bag may not be authentic. Please help me figure out if this bag is authentic or not so that I don't end up paying the full amount before it's too late, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance and have a great day.


I believe this is authentic although that shopping bag was not the original bag given for this purse.


----------



## newbie135

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic although that shopping bag was not the original bag given for this purse.



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## WorlseySven

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for letting me know


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello !  
Hope you are good and safe. 
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag please? 

Name : Dior Vintage Monogram Saddle Bag
Seller : It is a friend of mine, so I do not have any link sorry

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## lou123

Hi! Is it possible to have a look at this bag I’ve purchased please! 
eBay item number:203002003525
Seler: natal.milbu
Listing title: 
Stunning authentic Dior bag 
100% authentic Dior bag

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...73a-42e0-b176-337a76cde8a2#vi__app-cvip-panel

thank you so much!


----------



## lou123

Have just added couple of photos of tag!


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello !
> Hope you are good and safe.
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag please?
> 
> Name : Dior Vintage Monogram Saddle Bag
> Seller : It is a friend of mine, so I do not have any link sorry
> 
> Thank you very much for your help


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lou123 said:


> Have just added couple of photos of tag!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lovely2008

Hi, anyone know any paid authentication service for Dior bags?  Thanks!


----------



## lovely2008

Item name:  Christian^Dior^Lady^Dior^Medium^Baby^Pink^Poatent^Handbag^Bag
Item number:  353076369451
Seller ID:  grelabo_0
Direct URL link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...369451?hash=item5234fdd82b:g:IrwAAOSwBnpevRGX

Please authenticate this lady dior?  I am still waiting on pictures of the leather tag inside. I hope seller will send more pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

lovely2008 said:


> Item name:  Christian^Dior^Lady^Dior^Medium^Baby^Pink^Poatent^Handbag^Bag
> Item number:  353076369451
> Seller ID:  grelabo_0
> Direct URL link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...369451?hash=item5234fdd82b:g:IrwAAOSwBnpevRGX
> 
> Please authenticate this lady dior?  I am still waiting on pictures of the leather tag inside. I hope seller will send more pictures.  Thanks!


Please share those pictures once you receive them. There currently aren't enough details to authenticate with.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LittleBirdy14

Item name: Dior Book Tote Calfskin
Online reseller name: Hock Your Frocks 
Direct URL link: https://hockyourfrocks.com/collections/bags/products/dior-black-leather-book-tote

I am a first time poster, so hope I get this right. I have received item but not the receipt (they overlooked sending it and have just posted to me yesterday- yet to be received). Please help with checking item and thank you for your time


----------



## averagejoe

LittleBirdy14 said:


> Item name: Dior Book Tote Calfskin
> Online reseller name: Hock Your Frocks
> Direct URL link: https://hockyourfrocks.com/collections/bags/products/dior-black-leather-book-tote
> 
> I am a first time poster, so hope I get this right. I have received item but not the receipt (they overlooked sending it and have just posted to me yesterday- yet to be received). Please help with checking item and thank you for your time


Looks okay to me, although I am not sure.


----------



## LittleBirdy14

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me, although I am not sure.


Thank you for your help


----------



## ROSEEROSA

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much !


----------



## sherilynesabel

Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this saddle bag please? From the original listing everything seems alright. But from the extra pictures provided by the seller (which I have attached as well), the made in spain & serial number is on the same row. Is this normal or is it just a bad fake? 

http://my.carousell.com/p/1009995743


----------



## MissNat87

Hi there, is anyone able to authenticate this Dior Rasta wristlet please? I was gifted it years ago but it didn’t come with any paperwork or anything! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sagittariusjt

Dear Averagejoe,

I'm about to acquire my very first Dior piece ever from a private seller and I'd really appreciate your help to authenticate this vintage Lady. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## sherilynesabel

Hi, could someone help me with the authentication of this? Thank you so much in advance
https://depop.app.link/vNbKXFzmW6


----------



## priscilavbp

Item name: Dior Saddle Blue
link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/dior-bolsa-saddle-bag-nova-lindissima-original-42328930
Hi there! Regards form Brazil! Is anyone able to authenticate this saddle bag? This website is from Brazil, so I’m also adding some picture the seller sent me privately! Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

sherilynesabel said:


> Hi, could anyone help me authenticate this saddle bag please? From the original listing everything seems alright. But from the extra pictures provided by the seller (which I have attached as well), the made in spain & serial number is on the same row. Is this normal or is it just a bad fake?
> 
> http://my.carousell.com/p/1009995743


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MissNat87 said:


> View attachment 4744511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, is anyone able to authenticate this Dior Rasta wristlet please? I was gifted it years ago but it didn’t come with any paperwork or anything!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744508
> View attachment 4744509
> View attachment 4744510


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

priscilavbp said:


> Item name: Dior Saddle Blue
> link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/dior-bolsa-saddle-bag-nova-lindissima-original-42328930
> Hi there! Regards form Brazil! Is anyone able to authenticate this saddle bag? This website is from Brazil, so I’m also adding some picture the seller sent me privately! Thank you very much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sagittariusjt said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> I'm about to acquire my very first Dior piece ever from a private seller and I'd really appreciate your help to authenticate this vintage Lady. Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sherilynesabel said:


> Hi, could someone help me with the authentication of this? Thank you so much in advance
> https://depop.app.link/vNbKXFzmW6


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sarah A

Dear Average Joe,

Could you kindly help authenticate this Lady Dior Mini? 

Item name: Mini Lady Dior Mosaic Of Mirrors Bag
Item number: 153882645909
Seller ID: ekoluv*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mini-Lady-Dior-Mosaic-Of-Mirrors-Bag/153882645909


----------



## imadioraddict

Hi everyone,
Please help me authenticate my new Lady Dior mini:

Item name: Lady Dior Mini in lambskin in powder pink
Seller ID & Direct URL link:  I received it as a gift from mother in law. (It was preloved when she purchased it). I dont know which seller did she buy it from and i wouldn't be comfortable to ask.
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Narnanz

Can I please have this Dior Shoulder Bag looked at
Item Sorry not sure of the style name.
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/449489/black-leather-dior-bags
Seller  Khushbu S Designer Wardrobe.
Is it possible if anyone can tell me the style name?
Thank you


----------



## nng27

Dear Average Joe,
Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag?
Item name: Lady Dior Bag in size Medium
Seller ID: one of my friend is selling it and she got it from her aunt in law.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sagittariusjt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much AverageJoe!  1 more detail I forgot to attach is the dustbag - is this a typical vintage Dior dustbag? Seller did tell me this is indeed the original db. The material seems pretty thick to me.


----------



## priscilavbp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello AverageJoe, 
Please help me authenticate this saddle bag:


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Hello! 
May I please request a second set of eyes on this bag?
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Could you kindly help authenticate this Lady Dior Mini?
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior Mosaic Of Mirrors Bag
> Item number: 153882645909
> Seller ID: ekoluv*
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mini-Lady-Dior-Mosaic-Of-Mirrors-Bag/153882645909
> 
> View attachment 4745107
> View attachment 4745109
> View attachment 4745111
> View attachment 4745112
> View attachment 4745114
> View attachment 4745115
> View attachment 4745116
> View attachment 4745117
> View attachment 4745119
> View attachment 4745120


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

imadioraddict said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please help me authenticate my new Lady Dior mini:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini in lambskin in powder pink
> Seller ID & Direct URL link:  I received it as a gift from mother in law. (It was preloved when she purchased it). I dont know which seller did she buy it from and i wouldn't be comfortable to ask.
> Thank you very much!!


Photo of the front of the interior tag (not from the current angle the photo was taken as it is hard to see) and of the logo on the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> Can I please have this Dior Shoulder Bag looked at
> Item Sorry not sure of the style name.
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/449489/black-leather-dior-bags
> Seller  Khushbu S Designer Wardrobe.
> Is it possible if anyone can tell me the style name?
> Thank you


I believe this Dior Granville bag is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nng27 said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag?
> Item name: Lady Dior Bag in size Medium
> Seller ID: one of my friend is selling it and she got it from her aunt in law.
> Thank you in advance!


Photo of the front of the interior tag is required.


----------



## averagejoe

sagittariusjt said:


> Thank you so much AverageJoe!  1 more detail I forgot to attach is the dustbag - is this a typical vintage Dior dustbag? Seller did tell me this is indeed the original db. The material seems pretty thick to me.
> 
> View attachment 4745202


Yes this is a typical older dustbag


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello AverageJoe,
> Please help me authenticate this saddle bag:


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Purseonic Woman said:


> View attachment 4745456
> View attachment 4745461
> View attachment 4745465
> View attachment 4745456
> View attachment 4745457
> View attachment 4745458
> View attachment 4745459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> May I please request a second set of eyes on this bag?
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


I appreciate your help and prompt response. Thank you.


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this Dior Granville bag is authentic


Thank you very much...
Take care


----------



## sagittariusjt

averagejoe said:


> Yes this is a typical older dustbag



Thank you for the prompt help, AverageJoe! Hope you are well and safe!


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Oh no... I am sorry to ask but is there a particular reason why it's deemed as fake? 

I ended up purchasing it since it's a local consignment store. Does it make a difference if I send you this link? 

https://www.ekoluv.com/collections/...products/mini-lady-dior-mosaic-of-mirrors-bag


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!! ❤️


----------



## Chany214

Hi could you please help me authenticate this belt.
Item name : Christian Dior 30 Montaigne Belt
Seller ID : irpet_2135
eBay link :https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/313095679573 ( Listing has ended and I’m with the item now)


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Oh no... I am sorry to ask but is there a particular reason why it's deemed as fake?
> 
> I ended up purchasing it since it's a local consignment store. Does it make a difference if I send you this link?
> 
> https://www.ekoluv.com/collections/...products/mini-lady-dior-mosaic-of-mirrors-bag


We do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake. There were _several _details that were fake about this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Chany214 said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this belt.
> Item name : Christian Dior 30 Montaigne Belt
> Seller ID : irpet_2135
> eBay link :https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/313095679573 ( Listing has ended and I’m with the item now)


I believe this is fake


----------



## Chany214

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone ! 
Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please?

Name : I think it is called Dior Hardcore 
Seller : I bought it on Vinted, but the link is no more available.

Thank you very much !


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello everyone !
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please?
> 
> Name : I think it is called Dior Hardcore
> Seller : I bought it on Vinted, but the link is no more available.
> 
> Thank you very much !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ROSEEROSA

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much !!!


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> We do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake. There were _several _details that were fake about this bag.



That's understandable. Thank you Average Joe


----------



## GiuliaDM

Hallo everyone! it's Giulia and I'm a new entry from Italy! What you guys do is great and I'd love to have your help on an item that I'm thinking about to buy. 
This is a vintage Lady Dior bag that the lady I would like to buy it from got from Vestiaire Collective in 2018 (I checked it and I found the bag on the website). 
The price it very good and it is in very good condition. There are some elements though that don't seem right to me. Do you mind to help me? 

The serial number is MA 0927

Thank you so much in advance!
Best, 
Giulia


----------



## loveit98

Hi everyone  I'd like to ask for your help. What do you guys think about this vintage item, could it be real Dior clutch bag? Or is it an obvious fake. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## avhe

Please help to authenticate this Lady dior. Seller claimed that she bought it from daikokuya (second hand luxury store) in japan years ago. She also said that she brought this to a bag spa and had it changed the interior last february. she took a photo of the date code before the interior lining was changed. please help. thank you


----------



## Sarah A

Dear Average Joe,

Could you please help to authenticate this Lady Dior? I couldn't find anything on the internet about this specific design. If it's authentic, do you have any websites or references since I would like to know more about the story of this design. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

avhe said:


> Please help to authenticate this Lady dior. Seller claimed that she bought it from daikokuya (second hand luxury store) in japan years ago. She also said that she brought this to a bag spa and had it changed the interior last february. she took a photo of the date code before the interior lining was changed. please help. thank you


I believe this is fake. Quite the elaborate story by the seller to support a fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this Lady Dior? I couldn't find anything on the internet about this specific design. If it's authentic, do you have any websites or references since I would like to know more about the story of this design. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4746992
> View attachment 4746993
> View attachment 4746994
> View attachment 4746995
> View attachment 4746996
> View attachment 4746997
> View attachment 4746998
> View attachment 4746999
> View attachment 4747000
> View attachment 4747001
> View attachment 4747002


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

loveit98 said:


> Hi everyone  I'd like to ask for your help. What do you guys think about this vintage item, could it be real Dior clutch bag? Or is it an obvious fake. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

GiuliaDM said:


> Hallo everyone! it's Giulia and I'm a new entry from Italy! What you guys do is great and I'd love to have your help on an item that I'm thinking about to buy.
> This is a vintage Lady Dior bag that the lady I would like to buy it from got from Vestiaire Collective in 2018 (I checked it and I found the bag on the website).
> The price it very good and it is in very good condition. There are some elements though that don't seem right to me. Do you mind to help me?
> 
> The serial number is MA 0927
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> Best,
> Giulia


I believe this is authentic


----------



## GiuliaDM

Thank you sooooo much!!!!! ^^


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please help me authenticate this saddle bag: 

Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please help me authenticate this saddle bag:
> 
> Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## avhe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. Quite the elaborate story by the seller to
> 
> 
> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is fake. Quite the elaborate story by the seller to support a fake.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## avhe

Hi averagejoe. Could you please help to authenticate this dior strap.Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

avhe said:


> Hi averagejoe. Could you please help to authenticate this dior strap.Thank you so much.


I believe this is fake.


----------



## avhe

Thank you so much as always. Stay safe and God Bless ☺️


----------



## lou123

Thank you!


----------



## cxleen

Hi Average Joe,

Please help me authenticate
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this bag. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Tyra.11

Dear Average Joe,

I hope you are able to help and authenticate this lady dior bag. It’s from a reseller saying that this is a consignment bag from Japan. First purchased in Shanghai.

Thank you!


----------



## leannalovesbags

hi! I was hoping someone would be able to authenticate this for me? thanks  

Item name: *Authentic Lady Dior Bag*
Online reseller name: chocojelly_love
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authent...P-RhDcR4RvEJxhZneomIroMGfTNzSpbRoCeq8QAvD_BwE


----------



## laurenbrocksmith

I purchased this bag the other day for $5 at an antique store. The shoulder strap is broken where the C is. All of the hardware seems to check out and the stitching matches the main color of the bag but I don’t see a serial number anywhere.


----------



## averagejoe

Tyra.11 said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> I hope you are able to help and authenticate this lady dior bag. It’s from a reseller saying that this is a consignment bag from Japan. First purchased in Shanghai.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

leannalovesbags said:


> hi! I was hoping someone would be able to authenticate this for me? thanks
> 
> Item name: *Authentic Lady Dior Bag*
> Online reseller name: chocojelly_love
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Lady-Dior-Bag-5e3f06596a7fbabf56e0b6ea?l_con=PREOWNED/USED&utm_source=gdm_ca&utm_campaign=8719247407&campaign_id=8719247407&ad_partner=google&gskid=pla-657281398691&gcid=409672989492&ggid=86933986726&gdid=c&g_network=g&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=CjwKCAjw2uf2BRBpEiwA31VZjz5oGSUXe5RO-VInEUxUPxP-RhDcR4RvEJxhZneomIroMGfTNzSpbRoCeq8QAvD_BwE


Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

laurenbrocksmith said:


> View attachment 4748956
> View attachment 4748956
> View attachment 4748957
> View attachment 4748958
> View attachment 4748959
> View attachment 4748960
> View attachment 4748962
> View attachment 4748963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this bag the other day for $5 at an antique store. The shoulder strap is broken where the C is. All of the hardware seems to check out and the stitching matches the main color of the bag but I don’t see a serial number anywhere.


I believe this is fake. Please do not start a new thread for authentication in the future (I moved your post here). Thanks!


----------



## laurenbrocksmith

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. Please do not start a new thread for authentication in the future (I moved your post here). Thanks!


My bad!! Thank you so much for letting me know.


----------



## Tyra.11

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jzxjzx845

Hello kind people. Please kindly authenticate this lady Dior microfiber for me. I will add more pictures when the seller responds but in the meantime I would like to know if it’s obviously fake - I was suspicious because of the way they handles are positioned in the 1st picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you very much apologies if my layout is incorrect.


----------



## averagejoe

jzxjzx845 said:


> Hello kind people. Please kindly authenticate this lady Dior microfiber for me. I will add more pictures when the seller responds but in the meantime I would like to know if it’s obviously fake - I was suspicious because of the way they handles are positioned in the 1st picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749328
> View attachment 4749329
> View attachment 4749330
> View attachment 4749331
> View attachment 4749328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much apologies if my layout is incorrect.


More pictures are required. It looks okay so far but I cannot confirm without close up pictures of the front and back of the interior tag.


----------



## plshelpmeauthenticate

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html



Dear all,

I am purchasing a Lady Dior Small handbag at an astonishingly cheap deal and would like to know if you can help me authenticate. The bag does not come with any dust bag, box, or card as the owner does not have them anymore. 

Item name: Lady Dior Small 
Online reseller name: @luxurystore123
Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/luxurystore123

Attached are the pictures sent to me.


----------



## Jasminephan

Hi girls, 
Please please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you so so much!!
Item name: mini lady dior in black lambskin
Seller ID: coco_aaproved (IG)
Direct URL link: https://cocoapproved.com/products/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-black-2-straps


----------



## Jasminephan

Hi loves, 
Please please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you so so much!!

Item name: mini lady dior in black lambskin
Seller ID: coco_aaproved (IG)
Direct URL link: https://cocoapproved.com/products/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-black-2-straps


----------



## Jasminephan

Jasminephan said:


> View attachment 4749657
> View attachment 4749658
> View attachment 4749659
> View attachment 4749658
> View attachment 4749657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> Please please help me authenticate this dior. Thank you so so much!!
> Item name: mini lady dior in black lambskin
> Seller ID: coco_aaproved (IG)
> Direct URL link: https://cocoapproved.com/products/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-black-2-straps


Hi sorry, I needed to reupload the photos hence why’s there two posts


----------



## Jasminephan

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:
> *
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html



Dearest Joe,
Please help me authenticate this dior
Thank you so so much!! Sorry I didn’t read the rules very carefully. English is not my first language. Please disregard my other two posts. 

Item name: mini lady dior in black lambskin
Seller ID: coco_aaproved (IG)
Direct URL link: https://cocoapproved.com/products/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-black-2-straps


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jzxjzx845

averagejoe said:


> More pictures are required. It looks okay so far but I cannot confirm without close up pictures of the front and back of the interior tag.


Thank you very much for your help - I have requested more pictures and will add them as soon as possible.


----------



## averagejoe

plshelpmeauthenticate said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am purchasing a Lady Dior Small handbag at an astonishingly cheap deal and would like to know if you can help me authenticate. The bag does not come with any dust bag, box, or card as the owner does not have them anymore.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Small
> Online reseller name: @luxurystore123
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.com/luxurystore123
> 
> Attached are the pictures sent to me.
> 
> View attachment 4749576
> View attachment 4749577
> View attachment 4749578
> View attachment 4749579
> View attachment 4749580
> View attachment 4749581
> View attachment 4749582
> View attachment 4749583
> View attachment 4749584
> View attachment 4749585
> View attachment 4749586
> View attachment 4749587


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jasminephan said:


> View attachment 4749673
> View attachment 4749676
> View attachment 4749677
> View attachment 4749678
> View attachment 4749679
> View attachment 4749680
> 
> 
> Dearest Joe,
> Please help me authenticate this dior
> Thank you so so much!! Sorry I didn’t read the rules very carefully. English is not my first language. Please disregard my other two posts.
> 
> Item name: mini lady dior in black lambskin
> Seller ID: coco_aaproved (IG)
> Direct URL link: https://cocoapproved.com/products/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-mini-lady-dior-black-2-straps


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jasminephan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for the reply! I was 90% sure it is authentic but upon receiving it, I noted there was made in Italy behind the circle charm. I’d like to ask that is normal? Thanks again!!


----------



## averagejoe

Jasminephan said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I was 90% sure it is authentic but upon receiving it, I noted there was made in Italy behind the circle charm. I’d like to ask that is normal? Thanks again!!


Totally normal .


----------



## plshelpmeauthenticate

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you averagejoe but may I ask please what are the tell tale signs?


----------



## lou123

Hi!!! 
please could you have a look at this eBay bag I’ve brought! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...rentrq:803ae48d1720aca4775f5614ffef86eb|iid:1

eBay item number 274387659843
seller id: naazk79

thank you so much!


----------



## BagLover2334

Hi AverageJoe!

Hope you're staying safe! I spotted this montaigne bag today and wondered about its authenticity!
Thank you so much!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rentrq:8b766fef1720ac3ec3280036ffea877d|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

lou123 said:


> Hi!!!
> please could you have a look at this eBay bag I’ve brought!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-Dior-Saddle-Bag-New-With-Receipt/274381338387?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225082&meid=36684075fb27422d96f6f2bbf7756337&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=274381338387&itm=274381338387&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:100c75ce-a683-11ea-b2b5-32d4b7c1f2cd|parentrq:803ae48d1720aca4775f5614ffef86eb|iid:1
> 
> eBay item number 274387659843
> seller id: naazk79
> 
> thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hi AverageJoe!
> 
> Hope you're staying safe! I spotted this montaigne bag today and wondered about its authenticity!
> Thank you so much!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-30-Montaigne-Black-Shoulder-Flap-Bag-Adjustable-Strap-Calfskin/133416637067?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225074&meid=f512f14fea5240aa91c4792663d361f1&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=133416637067&itm=133416637067&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:d5fd4949-a839-11ea-be6f-74dbd1806aa5|parentrq:8b766fef1720ac3ec3280036ffea877d|iid:1


Close up photo of the interior tag with the logo, and of the date code, are required for authentication.


----------



## neeenerzz

Item name: dior vintage bag l Dior vintage mini boston bag
Item number: 202976988535
Online reseller name: ebay carolyzha0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202976988535


----------



## neeenerzz

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Canvas Leather Mini Boston Bag Black Used F/S 
Item number: 184319321857
Seller ID: ebay dct-ep
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184319321857


----------



## wanderlustqueen

Hi, am new here and am reading through some tips on identifying fakes.
Can someone help with this?
Purchased this from a friend who said she got it from Hongkong.
But the date code puzzles me, hence i feel it might be a fake.
The structure is sturdy and stitching workmanship looks good thou. Thus wondering if the stitching is good, why would the label looks fishy to me. 
would appreciate some help and advice.
Many thanks!!

Item name: Dior Book Tote Grey
Online reseller name: Private seller
Direct URL link: -


----------



## cxleen

Hi All,

Sorry for the repost. Didn't manage to fill up correctly, My apologies. Thanks for the help. 

Item name: CD Christian Dior Monogram Sling Bag
Online reseller name: emustgo
Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/cd-chris...851541&t-referrer_request_id=5m7JJ1wMbhse7h6F


----------



## ellena.

Hello. Are you able to authenticate this bag for me please? I work in a charity shop in the U.K. and we got this donated and hoping it would be real so we can make some good money on eBay. I’ve never seen any diors so I’ve got no idea on what the print should be etc. It all looks good to me but then I look at the inside label and think it must be fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Emily98

Item: red vintage Dior saddle bag 
I am aware One of the Dior links is missing 
I’m trading one of my LV bags for this bag and I want to know if it’s authentic and if it’s worth a good amount


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> Close up photo of the interior tag with the logo, and of the date code, are required for authentication.



Hi
The seller doesn't know where the date code is located. Is it somewhere inside the bag in the pockets...?

Thanks!


----------



## Emily98

A better picture of the date code and label


----------



## averagejoe

Emily98 said:


> Item: red vintage Dior saddle bag
> I am aware One of the Dior links is missing
> I’m trading one of my LV bags for this bag and I want to know if it’s authentic and if it’s worth a good amount


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hi
> The seller doesn't know where the date code is located. Is it somewhere inside the bag in the pockets...?
> 
> Thanks!


It's sewn into the seam of the lining inside the interior zippered pocket.


----------



## averagejoe

ellena. said:


> Hello. Are you able to authenticate this bag for me please? I work in a charity shop in the U.K. and we got this donated and hoping it would be real so we can make some good money on eBay. I’ve never seen any diors so I’ve got no idea on what the print should be etc. It all looks good to me but then I look at the inside label and think it must be fake.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

cxleen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the repost. Didn't manage to fill up correctly, My apologies. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Item name: CD Christian Dior Monogram Sling Bag
> Online reseller name: emustgo
> Direct URL link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/cd-chris...851541&t-referrer_request_id=5m7JJ1wMbhse7h6F


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

wanderlustqueen said:


> Hi, am new here and am reading through some tips on identifying fakes.
> Can someone help with this?
> Purchased this from a friend who said she got it from Hongkong.
> But the date code puzzles me, hence i feel it might be a fake.
> The structure is sturdy and stitching workmanship looks good thou. Thus wondering if the stitching is good, why would the label looks fishy to me.
> would appreciate some help and advice.
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote Grey
> Online reseller name: Private seller
> Direct URL link: -


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

neeenerzz said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Canvas Leather Mini Boston Bag Black Used F/S
> Item number: 184319321857
> Seller ID: ebay dct-ep
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184319321857


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

neeenerzz said:


> Item name: dior vintage bag l Dior vintage mini boston bag
> Item number: 202976988535
> Online reseller name: ebay carolyzha0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202976988535


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ellena.

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I thought it must be! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## komodeno

can you please authenticate this Lady Dior Large? Thank you
https://theluxurycloset.com/product/view?id=265815


----------



## averagejoe

komodeno said:


> can you please authenticate this Lady Dior Large? Thank you
> https://theluxurycloset.com/product/view?id=265815


I believe this is authentic


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> It's sewn into the seam of the lining inside the interior zippered pocket.


Hi!
Here's the pic of the tag and date code and the original post (in case you have to go all the way back): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rentrq:94fb62f31720acc7b439d549ffeb67ee|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hi!
> Here's the pic of the tag and date code and the original post (in case you have to go all the way back): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-30-Montaigne-Black-Shoulder-Flap-Bag-Adjustable-Strap-Calfskin/133416637067?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225074&meid=9288ac011d21429685c2084e42d1f133&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=124198622706&itm=133416637067&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:af58091b-a9ad-11ea-ae73-74dbd180ef51|parentrq:94fb62f31720acc7b439d549ffeb67ee|iid:1


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## komodeno

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you I just received the bag and is gorges.
Very vibrant red, the only think I was not sure was that the stamping under the charm is not just  Christian Dior. On you tube people point that if is not only this it is a sign that bag may not be authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

komodeno said:


> Thank you I just received the bag and is gorges.
> Very vibrant red, the only think I was not sure was that the stamping under the charm is not just  Christian Dior. On you tube people point that if is not only this it is a sign that bag may not be authentic.


I have watched the different versions of the Lady Dior over the last 17 years at least, and have trained myself with even older versions. I know what to look for. A lot of these Youtubers don't know what to look for because they buy one Lady Dior and then they assume that all Lady Dior bags made since 1994 must look the same. Saying that is very misinformed on their part, and is very misleading. They can hurt the resale market of authentic Lady Dior bags with what they are saying if their viewers believe it.


----------



## iza_2008

Hey! I'm new to this thread and to buying vintage Dior and I was wondering if this bag was authentic?
I've seen it circulating around Instagram and noticed there have been different variations of the stamping behind the Dior tag. 
From my knowledge, this bag is called the diorissimo monogram canvas mini saddle bag in the color pink:










Which tag would be the authentic tag for this bag?
Thank you!


----------



## TheLuxonomy

Hi there! Would appreciate an authentication at your earliest convenience, thank you very much!

Item name: Christian Dior J’Adior Bow Slingbacks size 38
Item number: 324185345632
Seller ID: srbelladona
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

iza_2008 said:


> Hey! I'm new to this thread and to buying vintage Dior and I was wondering if this bag was authentic?
> I've seen it circulating around Instagram and noticed there have been different variations of the stamping behind the Dior tag.
> From my knowledge, this bag is called the diorissimo monogram canvas mini saddle bag in the color pink:
> 
> View attachment 4751718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751720
> 
> 
> Which tag would be the authentic tag for this bag?
> Thank you!


It depends on what the other side of that tag looks like


----------



## averagejoe

acey1491 said:


> Hi there! Would appreciate an authentication at your earliest convenience, thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior J’Adior Bow Slingbacks size 38
> Item number: 324185345632
> Seller ID: srbelladona
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Dior-J-Adior-Bow-Slingbacks-size-38/324185345632?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


Not sure about these, but from one of the pictures, I believe that they are more likely fake.


----------



## iza_2008

averagejoe said:


> It depends on what the other side of that tag looks like


Here is the other side of the tag!


----------



## mikue

Hi Joe,
I bought this prelove Lady Dior in good condition from a reputatable consignment store. Can you verify if it's authentic for my peace of mind when you have a moment. Thank you! I can provide further images if require.


----------



## averagejoe

mikue said:


> Hi Joe,
> I bought this prelove Lady Dior in good condition from a reputatable consignment store. Can you verify if it's authentic for my peace of mind when you have a moment. Thank you! I can provide further images if require.
> 
> View attachment 4752035
> View attachment 4752036
> View attachment 4752037
> View attachment 4752038
> View attachment 4752045
> View attachment 4752049
> View attachment 4752050


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## mikue

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Radissen

Item name: Dior New lock bag
Item number: 114116176331
Seller ID: Queenmary2ghislaine
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/114116176331
Thanks in advance, much appreciated


----------



## jzxjzx845

averagejoe said:


> More pictures are required. It looks okay so far but I cannot confirm without close up pictures of the front and back of the interior tag.



Thank you very much for your help!
I have added more photos, I hope this will be okay- really appreciate your time and effort it is very kind.


----------



## Laury

Dear All! 

Hope you are doing all well! 
Wanted some help on recently purchased Used Dior sunglasses. After receiving them, I somehow started to worry that these are fake just because comparing them to the pair I bought new and know it is original. Can someone help to authenticate these please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pksz

Hello Ladies - I would appreciate your assistance in authenticating this bag prior to purchasing if you’ve got time. It looks good to me but I’m definitely not an expert!! Many thanks!!

CHRISTIAN DIOR LAMBSKIN CANNAGE LARGE LADY DIOR
VENDOR: Lux Second Chance 
URL:  https://luxsecondchance.com/products/dior-lady-lambskin-cannage-large-fuchsia-leather-tote?_pos=4&_sid=0fcaf4d1f&_ss=r


----------



## mpuch

Hello All,

Could someone please advise if the following mini Lady Dior is authentic? I've seen the design in ivory and black, but I don't remember it being released in this blue color.

Item name: Mini Lady Dior, probably from the I Feel Blue collection
Online reseller name: helvatica1655
Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/helvatica1655-christian-dior-lady-bag-limited/

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Radissen said:


> Item name: Dior New lock bag
> Item number: 114116176331
> Seller ID: Queenmary2ghislaine
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/114116176331
> Thanks in advance, much appreciated
> View attachment 4752368
> View attachment 4752370
> View attachment 4752369
> View attachment 4752371
> View attachment 4752374
> View attachment 4752376


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mpuch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please advise if the following mini Lady Dior is authentic? I've seen the design in ivory and black, but I don't remember it being released in this blue color.
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior, probably from the I Feel Blue collection
> Online reseller name: helvatica1655
> Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/helvatica1655-christian-dior-lady-bag-limited/
> 
> Thank you all very much.


Photos of the logo inside the bag, and of the date code are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Pksz said:


> Hello Ladies - I would appreciate your assistance in authenticating this bag prior to purchasing if you’ve got time. It looks good to me but I’m definitely not an expert!! Many thanks!!
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR LAMBSKIN CANNAGE LARGE LADY DIOR
> VENDOR: Lux Second Chance
> URL:  https://luxsecondchance.com/products/dior-lady-lambskin-cannage-large-fuchsia-leather-tote?_pos=4&_sid=0fcaf4d1f&_ss=r


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Laury said:


> Dear All!
> 
> Hope you are doing all well!
> Wanted some help on recently purchased Used Dior sunglasses. After receiving them, I somehow started to worry that these are fake just because comparing them to the pair I bought new and know it is original. Can someone help to authenticate these please? Thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jzxjzx845 said:


> Thank you very much for your help!
> I have added more photos, I hope this will be okay- really appreciate your time and effort it is very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752397
> View attachment 4752396
> View attachment 4752396
> View attachment 4752397
> View attachment 4752398
> View attachment 4752398


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Radissen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a bunch, it is highly appreciated ❤️


----------



## Jshelton

Hello all, I don’t have much experience with Dior items and I found this pair of B23’s and a pretty good price. Any comments on authenticity would be a huge help. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Dior White High Top Sneakers “B23 Oblique” EU 45|US 11
Item number:153963726635
Seller ID:eragu_1997
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/153963726635


----------



## marwa_omar

Hello
Thanks so much for all the valuable time given for authentication  

Please help me authentic the bag that I purchased from a Japanese seller.
Kindly let me know if more pictures are required.


----------



## marwa_omar

more pictures please


----------



## ianchi

Hi, please could you help me authentic this  Dior Montaigne bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jzxjzx845

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 thank you very much! your time and effort is very appreciated- have a great day!


----------



## purselossie

Please help me authenticate this my lady dior: 
Serial: 01-RU-0138
Local seller


----------



## TheLuxonomy

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about these, but from one of the pictures, I believe that they are more likely fake.


Thank you Average Joe. I unfortunately already paid but I'll examine them more closely when I receive and if you'd be willing to authenticate again with my photos, I would appreciate it! Regardless, really appreciate the opinion you've provided!!


----------



## Lafol82

Hi, I purchase a Dior saddle bag but I am pretty sure it is fake as there is not date stamp. Could you take a look at the pictures and let me know your thoughts? It is my first so I have nothing else to compare it too.


----------



## nng27

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag is required.


Dear Averagejoe, this is a photo of interior tag, I received the bag today so sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jasonjohnp

Hi there! I am new here and I was hoping you can provide some peace of mind. I never buy nice things for myself but I bought this from a reputable consignment company. Are you able to confirm my piece is authentic? Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

Jasonjohnp said:


> Hi there! I am new here and I was hoping you can provide some peace of mind. I never buy nice things for myself but I bought this from a reputable consignment company. Are you able to confirm my piece is authentic? Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4754509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754511
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754517


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nng27 said:


> Dear Averagejoe, this is a photo of interior tag, I received the bag today so sorry for the late reply.
> 
> View attachment 4754098


Sorry, I'm not sure about this one. Sometime looks a tad bit off to me.


----------



## averagejoe

Lafol82 said:


> Hi, I purchase a Dior saddle bag but I am pretty sure it is fake as there is not date stamp. Could you take a look at the pictures and let me know your thoughts? It is my first so I have nothing else to compare it too.
> 
> View attachment 4753919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753928


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

purselossie said:


> Please help me authenticate this my lady dior:
> Serial: 01-RU-0138
> Local seller
> 
> View attachment 4753733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753735
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753742
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753743
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753751


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ianchi said:


> Hi, please could you help me authentic this  Dior Montaigne bag. Thank you in advance!


Close up photo of the front of the interior tag (up close), of the logo engraving on the strap buckle, and on the CD closure on both sides are required.


----------



## averagejoe

marwa_omar said:


> Hello
> Thanks so much for all the valuable time given for authentication
> 
> Please help me authentic the bag that I purchased from a Japanese seller.
> Kindly let me know if more pictures are required.
> 
> View attachment 4753580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753592


I believe this is authentic, but the dust bag does not belong to this bag.


----------



## nng27

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure about this one. Sometime looks a tad bit off to me.


Thank you for your opinion. Is there any other details I should look for to confirm authenticity? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Jshelton said:


> Hello all, I don’t have much experience with Dior items and I found this pair of B23’s and a pretty good price. Any comments on authenticity would be a huge help. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior White High Top Sneakers “B23 Oblique” EU 45|US 11
> Item number:153963726635
> Seller ID:eragu_1997
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/153963726635
> 
> View attachment 4753517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753524


Interesting how these shoes were apparently purchased in the future, on July 19, 2020. You can imagine my opinion about their authenticity.


----------



## Jshelton

averagejoe said:


> Interesting how these shoes were apparently purchased in the future, on July 19, 2020. You can imagine my opinion about their authenticity.


 Woah! Didn’t even see that. Definitely glad I didn’t purchase


----------



## plshelpmeauthenticate

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this limited edition bag? It has card, box, dust bag, even the receipt.
I’m skeptical to purchase because of the inner brand tag - the ‘s’ is so close to the ‘t’ in ‘Christian’. It looks odd.

Can it be fake even though documentation have been provided? Could the documents be faked too?
Please see photos of the items below.


Item name: Lady Dior Medium (Dior Lady Art)
Online reseller name: A physical second hand shop
Direct URL link: N/A

Thank you!


----------



## plshelpmeauthenticate

Duplicated


----------



## AnnMGM

Hi joe, Please can you tell me a little about this bag. I dont know how much it’s worth. It’s genuine.


----------



## Jasonjohnp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## orsisz

Dear Averagejoe!

I would like to authenticate this Dior handbag, I bought it from a private seller. Many thanks in advance, Orsi


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## marwa_omar

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but the dust bag does not belong to this bag.


Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

plshelpmeauthenticate said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this limited edition bag? It has card, box, dust bag, even the receipt.
> I’m skeptical to purchase because of the inner brand tag - the ‘s’ is so close to the ‘t’ in ‘Christian’. It looks odd.
> 
> Can it be fake even though documentation have been provided? Could the documents be faked too?
> Please see photos of the items below.
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium (Dior Lady Art)
> Online reseller name: A physical second hand shop
> Direct URL link: N/A
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4754678
> View attachment 4754679
> View attachment 4754680
> View attachment 4754681
> View attachment 4754682
> View attachment 4754683
> View attachment 4754684
> View attachment 4754685
> View attachment 4754686
> View attachment 4754687
> View attachment 4754688
> View attachment 4754688


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Dmcdowell

Hello I am new here and would really appreciate it if someone could possibly authenticate a Dior Cardholder for me. The serial number is 02-LU-120, I always thought the last part was supposed to be four digits. The seller told me she purchased in 2014.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Dmcdowell said:


> Hello I am new here and would really appreciate it if someone could possibly authenticate a Dior Cardholder for me. The serial number is 02-LU-120, I always thought the last part was supposed to be four digits. The seller told me she purchased in 2014.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Dmcdowell

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for your replying, I really appreciate this! Can I ask why you believe it to be fake as I would like to open a case on eBay and would like to be precise. Thank you again


----------



## averagejoe

Dmcdowell said:


> Thank you so much for your replying, I really appreciate this! Can I ask why you believe it to be fake as I would like to open a case on eBay and would like to be precise. Thank you again


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe an item is fake here. I will say, though, that there were several inaccurate details.


----------



## JB Fletcher

Hello Lovelies, 

I found this Christian Dior handbag today in the thrift store and wondering if it is authentic. The“Christian Dior Made in France” has rubbed off from the inside but there is a very very faint C. The zipper pull says “Eclair” Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

JB Fletcher said:


> Hello Lovelies,
> 
> I found this Christian Dior handbag today in the thrift store and wondering if it is authentic. The“Christian Dior Made in France” has rubbed off from the inside but there is a very very faint C. The zipper pull says “Eclair” Thank you in advance for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## JB Fletcher

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Wow!!!! Thank you for your help, Averagejoe.


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you Average Joe!!! Do you know the name of the bag by any chance? I still can't find any story about it


----------



## Dmcdowell

Hello Would it be possible to have this Dior purse authenticated please?


----------



## Dmcdowell

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not disclose why we believe an item is fake here. I will say, though, that there were several inaccurate details.


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Dmcdowell said:


> Hello Would it be possible to have this Dior purse authenticated please?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cumulus2000

Dear Average Joe, 

Impressed and amazed by your knowledge of Dior bags. Will be most grateful if I can please have your advice on the authenticity of a vintage Dior bag that I recently purchased. Thanks so much in advance for your help and time.


----------



## averagejoe

Cumulus2000 said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Impressed and amazed by your knowledge of Dior bags. Will be most grateful if I can please have your advice on the authenticity of a vintage Dior bag that I recently purchased. Thanks so much in advance for your help and time.
> 
> View attachment 4756920
> View attachment 4756921
> View attachment 4756922
> View attachment 4756923
> View attachment 4756924
> View attachment 4756925
> View attachment 4756926
> View attachment 4756927
> View attachment 4756928
> View attachment 4756929
> View attachment 4756930
> View attachment 4756931


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Cumulus2000

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much for your prompt reply. Appreciate it. Wish you a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## orsisz

Dear @averagejoe !
Could you pls take a look at this bag? 
Many thanks in advance, Orsi



orsisz said:


> Dear Averagejoe!
> 
> I would like to authenticate this Dior handbag, I bought it from a private seller. Many thanks in advance, Orsi


----------



## averagejoe

orsisz said:


> Dear @averagejoe !
> Could you pls take a look at this bag?
> Many thanks in advance, Orsi


I believe this is authentic. I think the python detail looks really nice with the monogram canvas.


----------



## orsisz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I think the python detail looks really nice with the monogram canvas.


Thank you very much! I am in love with the python detail and the canvas as well!
Have a lovely day


----------



## MissyHimeko

Hi!
Good day, I’m hoping to purchase my first dior and upon hearing the Diorama will be discontinued, I am hoping to jump onto one WOC which I saw someone selling her pre loved one which is in a great condition. I have some photos from her and was hoping the kind souls here can help me out in verifying the authenticity  
Thank you, I greatly appreciate any insights I can get on this WOC. Hoping this will be the first of many to come Dior bags!


----------



## averagejoe

MissyHimeko said:


> Hi!
> Good day, I’m hoping to purchase my first dior and upon hearing the Diorama will be discontinued, I am hoping to jump onto one WOC which I saw someone selling her pre loved one which is in a great condition. I have some photos from her and was hoping the kind souls here can help me out in verifying the authenticity
> Thank you, I greatly appreciate any insights I can get on this WOC. Hoping this will be the first of many to come Dior bags!


Close up photo of the date code, the logo inside, the lock, the micro-Cannage, and the magnetic closure (both sides) are required.


----------



## MissyHimeko

averagejoe said:


> Close up photo of the date code, the logo inside, the lock, the micro-Cannage, and the magnetic closure (both sides) are required.


Hi, thank you so much for the fast reply. It’s a WOC, I don’t think it comes with date code? Or was I mistaken this is a bag only post? If so I’m terribly sorry!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Dear Average Joe,

Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please? I just bought it from Vinted but the pictures are not very clear.

Name : Dior Vintage Pochette 

Thank you very much for your help !


----------



## averagejoe

MissyHimeko said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the fast reply. It’s a WOC, I don’t think it comes with date code? Or was I mistaken this is a bag only post? If so I’m terribly sorry!


It comes with a date code for sure. Check the lining of the compartments. It is immediately under one of them at the top.


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please? I just bought it from Vinted but the pictures are not very clear.
> 
> Name : Dior Vintage Pochette
> 
> Thank you very much for your help !


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ROSEEROSA

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much  !


----------



## yahoo33

I found this preloved Dior Houndstooth Book Tote. Can someone authenticate it before I purchase?


----------



## Chany214

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Christian Dior My abc dior bag
Item number: 193293288784
Seller ID: pintux0x0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193293288784

Thank you so much !


----------



## Eemler

Dear averagejoe,

Please help me authenticate this Dior Vintage bag.

Item: Dior Cloth Handbag
Item number:
Seller ID: @alicia8395985
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/navy-cloth-dior-handbag-10669714.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Dear Average Joe,

Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please?

Name : Dior Malice Jean 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bbb97

Hi @averagejoe, 

Can you please help authenticate this vintage Dior bag? I don’t know it’s name, but have attached images.


----------



## averagejoe

bbb97 said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this vintage Dior bag? I don’t know it’s name, but have attached images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758854
> View attachment 4758855
> View attachment 4758856
> View attachment 4758857


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag please?
> 
> Name : Dior Malice Jean
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Eemler said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Dior Vintage bag.
> 
> Item: Dior Cloth Handbag
> Item number:
> Seller ID: @alicia8395985
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/navy-cloth-dior-handbag-10669714.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Chany214 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior My abc dior bag
> Item number: 193293288784
> Seller ID: pintux0x0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193293288784
> 
> Thank you so much !


Photo of the interior tag with the logo is required


----------



## averagejoe

yahoo33 said:


> I found this preloved Dior Houndstooth Book Tote. Can someone authenticate it before I purchase?
> 
> View attachment 4757688


Close up, detailed photo of the tag with the logo inside, and of the back of it, as well as a close-up photo of the large loco at the front is required.


----------



## Pamela8899

Hello! Could you please assist me in authenticating this Saddle Bag and strap? A person is selling it for an authentic second-hand saddle bag, and I want to make sure it’s real, before I buy it. Thanks!


----------



## Niya

Please help me authenticate this lady Dior vintage, thanks before up


----------



## averagejoe

Pamela8899 said:


> Hello! Could you please assist me in authenticating this Saddle Bag and strap? A person is selling it for an authentic second-hand saddle bag, and I want to make sure it’s real, before I buy it. Thanks!


I believe this is fake. One of the pictures belongs to a different fake bag (a fake Lady Dior).


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Please help me authenticate this lady Dior vintage, thanks before up


I believe this is authentic


----------



## bbb97

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! Do you by chance know which bag this is and its name?


----------



## averagejoe

bbb97 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you by chance know which bag this is and its name?


Sorry, I do not know the name of this one. It has only a logo plate that resembles the Street Chic line at the time, but I don't think it was part of that collection.


----------



## Chany214

Thank you just added additional photos with Christian dior tag. 





Chany214 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Christian Dior My abc dior bag
> Item number: 193293288784
> Seller ID: pintux0x0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193293288784
> 
> Thank you so much !


----------



## Niya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot


----------



## averagejoe

Chany214 said:


> Thank you just added additional photos with Christian dior tag.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mm19mm

Dear averagejoe,

Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag

Item: Dior Saddle cloth clutch bag
Item number: 
Seller ID: @Luigia
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-saddle-dior-clutch-bag-10689655.shtml

Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

mm19mm said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag
> 
> Item: Dior Saddle cloth clutch bag
> Item number:
> Seller ID: @Luigia
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-saddle-dior-clutch-bag-10689655.shtml
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## tialicious

Dear averagejoe, 

hi can you help me authenticate this miss dior flap bag in lambskin pink

item name : dior miss dior chain flap
Item code : 06-BO-0173
Bought this from: carousel philippines

thanks for ur help in advance averagejoe!


----------



## lou123

Hi! Please could you have a look at this please! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333627314394
Seller: bauhaus_86

thankyou in advance


----------



## plshelpmeauthenticate

Hello @averagejoe !

Hope all is well. Saw another item that caught my eye and would like to seek your expertise on the authenticity. The card is unstamped but you may check all the details and photos here:









						CHRISTIAN DIOR Grey Limited Edition Mini Lady Dior Bag Beaded Sequined White Red | eBay
					

CHRISTIAN DIOR Grey Limited Edition Mini Lady Dior Bag Beaded Sequined White Red | Clothing, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Bags & Handbags | eBay!



					www.ebay.com.hk
				




Thank you !


----------



## averagejoe

tialicious said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> hi can you help me authenticate this miss dior flap bag in lambskin pink
> 
> item name : dior miss dior chain flap
> Item code : 06-BO-0173
> Bought this from: carousel philippines
> 
> thanks for ur help in advance averagejoe!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lou123 said:


> Hi! Please could you have a look at this please! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333627314394
> Seller: bauhaus_86
> 
> thankyou in advance


I believe this is authentic, although it looks like the CD hardware has tarnished. 

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.


----------



## averagejoe

plshelpmeauthenticate said:


> Hello @averagejoe !
> 
> Hope all is well. Saw another item that caught my eye and would like to seek your expertise on the authenticity. The card is unstamped but you may check all the details and photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Grey Limited Edition Mini Lady Dior Bag Beaded Sequined White Red | eBay
> 
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Grey Limited Edition Mini Lady Dior Bag Beaded Sequined White Red | Clothing, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Bags & Handbags | eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.hk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !


I believe this is authentic.

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.


----------



## cheriesherlyn

Hi Joe, appreciate if you can help to authenticate this lady dior please? Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

cheriesherlyn said:


> Hi Joe, appreciate if you can help to authenticate this lady dior please? Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cheriesherlyn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much for the prompt reply Joe. Have a great day! ❤️


----------



## lou123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, although it looks like the CD hardware has tarnished.
> 
> Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.



noted! 
thank you so much...guessing their claim it’s been used 3 times only isn’t true then!!!


----------



## averagejoe

lou123 said:


> noted!
> thank you so much...guessing their claim it’s been used 3 times only isn’t true then!!!


It may be true. Sometimes some people have very humid homes, or they don't store their bags in a cool, dry, dark place. Sometimes it just happens (maybe the metal got in contact with skin and whatever was left behind on the metal started to oxidize it).


----------



## Marilla

Hi, please could you authenticate this Dior bag for me, thank you 

Name: Dior Vintage Saddle bag
Seller: Friend of mine so no link sorry


----------



## lil9angel

Hi AJ,
Could you please help to authenticate this bag please.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Genevanoir

Hi there!

i finally found a gorgeous Lady Dior from VC to gift my mama and  I would really appreciate if If anyone could help authenticate it before I give it to her.. Seller said refreshed by professionals including corners and upper inner side of handles.

Thank you!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Dear AverageJoe, 
Please authenticate this saddle bag: 
Thank you.


----------



## Demonbuttacup

Dear averagejoe
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage denim Dior saddle bag.
Thank you 

item name : Vintage Dior Denim Saddle bag 
item # : RU0010
seller ID :Kurotoa
Direct link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/324078507121


----------



## averagejoe

Genevanoir said:


> Hi there!
> 
> i finally found a gorgeous Lady Dior from VC to gift my mama and  I would really appreciate if If anyone could help authenticate it before I give it to her.. Seller said refreshed by professionals including corners and upper inner side of handles.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4761438
> 
> View attachment 4761431
> View attachment 4761432
> View attachment 4761433
> View attachment 4761434
> View attachment 4761435
> View attachment 4761436
> View attachment 4761437


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Demonbuttacup said:


> Dear averagejoe
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage denim Dior saddle bag.
> Thank you
> 
> item name : Vintage Dior Denim Saddle bag
> item # : RU0010
> seller ID :Kurotoa
> Direct link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/324078507121


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> Please authenticate this saddle bag:
> Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lil9angel said:


> Hi AJ,
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag please.
> View attachment 4761177
> View attachment 4761178
> View attachment 4761179
> View attachment 4761180
> View attachment 4761181
> View attachment 4761182
> View attachment 4761183
> View attachment 4761184
> View attachment 4761185
> View attachment 4761186


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Marilla said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this Dior bag for me, thank you
> 
> Name: Dior Vintage Saddle bag
> Seller: Friend of mine so no link sorry


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Marilla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## Ana16kin

Hello, i found this vintage dior bag in my grandmother’s house. Wondering what type is the bag. I believe it’s from the 80’s. And wondering if it’s real or fake. 

If anyone here can help me identifying the type of the bag. That would be great. 

Thanks in Advanced


----------



## averagejoe

Ana16kin said:


> Hello, i found this vintage dior bag in my grandmother’s house. Wondering what type is the bag. I believe it’s from the 80’s. And wondering if it’s real or fake.
> 
> If anyone here can help me identifying the type of the bag. That would be great.
> 
> Thanks in Advanced


Looks okay to me although without any logos inside the bag, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Anetteb

Hello,

could you please help to figure out if this bag is authentic?

we found it in an old shop, so no link.

thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Anetteb said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please help to figure out if this bag is authentic?
> 
> we found it in an old shop, so no link.
> 
> thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## miko123

Hello joe
Please help me authenticate this bag. Dior saddle vintage Rasta collection..


----------



## Ana16kin

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me although without any logos inside the bag, it's hard to tell.



Thanks for the reply. There’s actually a logo inside. But it’s really faded, you can’t really see it. I’ve attached a photo if you want to see it .


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

miko123 said:


> Hello joe
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Dior saddle vintage Rasta collection..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763633
> View attachment 4763637
> View attachment 4763640
> View attachment 4763641
> View attachment 4763642
> View attachment 4763644
> View attachment 4763645
> View attachment 4763646
> View attachment 4763648
> View attachment 4763649
> View attachment 4763652
> View attachment 4763633
> View attachment 4763637
> View attachment 4763640
> View attachment 4763641
> View attachment 4763642
> View attachment 4763644
> View attachment 4763645
> View attachment 4763646
> View attachment 4763648
> View attachment 4763649
> View attachment 4763652
> View attachment 4763633
> View attachment 4763637
> View attachment 4763640
> View attachment 4763641
> View attachment 4763642
> View attachment 4763644
> View attachment 4763645
> View attachment 4763646
> View attachment 4763648
> View attachment 4763649
> View attachment 4763652
> View attachment 4763633
> View attachment 4763637
> View attachment 4763640
> View attachment 4763641
> View attachment 4763642
> View attachment 4763644
> View attachment 4763645
> View attachment 4763646
> View attachment 4763648
> View attachment 4763649
> View attachment 4763652
> View attachment 4763633


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ana16kin said:


> Thanks for the reply. There’s actually a logo inside. But it’s really faded, you can’t really see it. I’ve attached a photo if you want to see it .


It is very difficult to see, but it still looks fine. Just can't be 100% sure of its authenticity.


----------



## Mist1971

Hey. Can you confirm the authenticity of this bag for me, please?

Item name: Light Pink Dior Mini Diorama Crossbody Bag
Online reseller name: zainebbb.x
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Light-Pink-Dior-Mini-Diorama-Crossbody-Bag/124228756591


----------



## averagejoe

Mist1971 said:


> Hey. Can you confirm the authenticity of this bag for me, please?
> 
> Item name: Light Pink Dior Mini Diorama Crossbody Bag
> Online reseller name: zainebbb.x
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Light-Pink-Dior-Mini-Diorama-Crossbody-Bag/124228756591


I believe this is fake


----------



## Mist1971

Thank you!


----------



## lil9angel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!  Finally found my bag!


----------



## Mebisam

Hi,
Could you please help me check whether these two bags are authentic?
Many thanks!








						Dior Beige Patent Medium Lady Dior Bag
					

A Dior Beige Patent Medium Lady Dior Bag. This gorgeous Lady Dior Bag proves that bigger is not always better. This medium size bag packs a punch, honouring the elegance and superior craftsmanship of Dior with its glossy Beige Patent leather and complementary silvery-gold hardware.




					bluespinach.com.au
				











						Medium Lady Dior in Beige Patent Leather
					

This beige white patent leather Lady Dior Cannage two-way tote from Christian Dior Vintage features round top handles, a top zip fastening, gold-tone hardware, a logo charm, an internal zipped pocket, an internal logo patch and a quilted effect.  Exterior Material:   Patent leather with a long...




					www.stylishtop.com.au


----------



## averagejoe

Mebisam said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me check whether these two bags are authentic?
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Beige Patent Medium Lady Dior Bag
> 
> 
> A Dior Beige Patent Medium Lady Dior Bag. This gorgeous Lady Dior Bag proves that bigger is not always better. This medium size bag packs a punch, honouring the elegance and superior craftsmanship of Dior with its glossy Beige Patent leather and complementary silvery-gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluespinach.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior in Beige Patent Leather
> 
> 
> This beige white patent leather Lady Dior Cannage two-way tote from Christian Dior Vintage features round top handles, a top zip fastening, gold-tone hardware, a logo charm, an internal zipped pocket, an internal logo patch and a quilted effect.  Exterior Material:   Patent leather with a long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stylishtop.com.au


I believe both are authentic


----------



## Mebisam

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic


Thank you so much! You are so helpful. Kind regards!


----------



## Eemler

Hi @averagejoe, 
Could you please assist me in authenticating this vintage leather dior bag ? A person is selling it as an authentic second-hand bag, and I want to make sure it’s real, before I buy it. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Eemler said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> Could you please assist me in authenticating this vintage leather dior bag ? A person is selling it as an authentic second-hand bag, and I want to make sure it’s real, before I buy it. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Can you please authenticate this saddle bag: Thank you very much.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Can you please authenticate this saddle bag: Thank you very much.


I believe this is authentic. The shopping bag and ribbon do not belong to this purchase.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The shopping bag and ribbon do not belong to this purchase.



Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## gaultierr

Would someone be able to authenticate this for me? I’ve never bought from catawiki before so would appreciate a second opinion. Thanks! 

https://www.catawiki.com/l/38210829


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## gaultierr

Also if you could take a look at this too!

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag Brown 100% Authentic
Item number: 184338749828
Seller ID: she11ey09
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184338749828


----------



## priscilavbp

Item: Dior double saddle
Seller: @amoraprettybags (Instagram)

hello guys, can someone help me authenticate this bag? And also if is there any way to make the tarnish at the CD go away?


----------



## greenteaxx11234

Hi, @averagejoe can you please help authenticate this? (I recently purchased it but am worried about authenticity and would like to confirm). 

Item name: Dior Book Tote Oblique Gray
Online reseller name: cstylez91
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Tote-5ef2ab62163df4296f4ffd09

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

gaultierr said:


> Also if you could take a look at this too!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Saddle Bag Brown 100% Authentic
> Item number: 184338749828
> Seller ID: she11ey09
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184338749828


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

gracesenia said:


> Hi, @averagejoe can you please help authenticate this? (I recently purchased it but am worried about authenticity and would like to confirm).
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote Oblique Gray
> Online reseller name: cstylez91
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Tote-5ef2ab62163df4296f4ffd09
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

priscilavbp said:


> Item: Dior double saddle
> Seller: @amoraprettybags (Instagram)
> 
> hello guys, can someone help me authenticate this bag? And also if is there any way to make the tarnish at the CD go away?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gaultierr said:


> Would someone be able to authenticate this for me? I’ve never bought from catawiki before so would appreciate a second opinion. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.catawiki.com/l/38210829


I believe this is authentic


----------



## gaultierr

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you for your help!


----------



## greenteaxx11234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you. Not sure if you know, but have you had experience with Poshmark authenticators before? If the bag is fake they should be able to notice and reject it right? If I may ask, what makes you think it's fake? Thanks once again for the help.


----------



## priscilavbp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Than you, Joe! You’re awesome


----------



## aongdria

Hi please authenticate this Dior Saddle Bag I purchased from a private seller but doesn't come with anything else but the bag itself. The seller said she moved house and her husband accidentally throw away the box. I got it for a good price but still not cheap. 

The first photo with the box is her photo and the other photos is the bag I got


----------



## aongdria

Hello @averagejoe please help me authenticate this bag. What I really concern is the C hardware is broken  the day before. I left it on bed and my 8year-old jumped on it. The C bent a bit and I was trying to bend it back and it broke!!! Since I don't have receipt or authenticity card I am so afraid that SAs won't send it for repair  
BTW I am in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Ronnanto

Can anyone authenticate this dior saddle bag? (The photos do not belong to me)
Thank you


----------



## aongdria

Hello could you please also authenticate this strap please









EBAY SELLER: sheuk32

Thank you


----------



## blumster

Hello AverageJoe,
Could you please authenticate this saddle bag?  Thank you so much in advance!
Item name: Authentic Dior Medium SADDLE Bag in Embossed Black Leather Gold hw NEW, Unworn!
Item Number- 164259692350
Seller ID- 5startaste
link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Black-Leather-Gold-hw-NEW-Unworn/164259692350


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## levix

Hi, could you help me authenticate this? I was also wondering if you could provide any additional info about the style and year it was produced. Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Flap Navy Blue
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-monogram-flap-navy-blue-519615


----------



## OrangeDino

Dear Average Joe,

Please kindly help to authenticate this mini oblique saddle bag, thank you!


----------



## Rousse

Hi,

I was wondering if it would be possible to see if the below item is authentic please? I'm not sure if it will have all the pictures you need, but it would be great to know if there are any big red flags just to know if it's worth proceeding or not.

Item name: Dior Rebelle Hobo (listed as Dior Leather Genuine Vintage Bag)
Item number: 164262231526
Seller ID: pleasaa
Direct URL Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Lea...rentrq:f2326d131720aa12a6427ffeffef778e|iid:1

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil

I thrifted this Dior and I’m so excited about it! Would it be an authentic vintage Dior? I would really appreciate if someone could help me and teach me a little more about it  Because vintage dior bags don’t necessarily have codes on them, right? Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge  !


----------



## averagejoe

aongdria said:


> Hello @averagejoe please help me authenticate this bag. What I really concern is the C hardware is broken  the day before. I left it on bed and my 8year-old jumped on it. The C bent a bit and I was trying to bend it back and it broke!!! Since I don't have receipt or authenticity card I am so afraid that SAs won't send it for repair
> BTW I am in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768630
> View attachment 4768632


I am not sure of this bag's authenticity (I looked at your other pictures). You can try to get Dior to repair it, but breaking like this is not reassuring of its authenticity.


----------



## averagejoe

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil
> 
> I thrifted this Dior and I’m so excited about it! Would it be an authentic vintage Dior? I would really appreciate if someone could help me and teach me a little more about it  Because vintage dior bags don’t necessarily have codes on them, right? Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge  !
> 
> View attachment 4770263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770269
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770271


Sorry I am not sure about this one. Haven't seen this style before.


----------



## averagejoe

Rousse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible to see if the below item is authentic please? I'm not sure if it will have all the pictures you need, but it would be great to know if there are any big red flags just to know if it's worth proceeding or not.
> 
> Item name: Dior Rebelle Hobo (listed as Dior Leather Genuine Vintage Bag)
> Item number: 164262231526
> Seller ID: pleasaa
> Direct URL Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Leather-Genuine-Vintage-Bag/164262231526?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=405d99145faf4c5e89456784c030dc7d&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=164262231526&itm=164262231526&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:e5518f38-b7e6-11ea-8b29-74dbd1809381|parentrq:f2326d131720aa12a6427ffeffef778e|iid:1
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

blumster said:


> Hello AverageJoe,
> Could you please authenticate this saddle bag?  Thank you so much in advance!
> Item name: Authentic Dior Medium SADDLE Bag in Embossed Black Leather Gold hw NEW, Unworn!
> Item Number- 164259692350
> Seller ID- 5startaste
> link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Black-Leather-Gold-hw-NEW-Unworn/164259692350


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

aongdria said:


> Hello could you please also authenticate this strap please
> View attachment 4768955
> View attachment 4768956
> View attachment 4768958
> View attachment 4768959
> View attachment 4768960
> View attachment 4768961
> View attachment 4768962
> View attachment 4768963
> 
> EBAY SELLER: sheuk32
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ronnanto said:


> Can anyone authenticate this dior saddle bag? (The photos do not belong to me)
> Thank you


Photo of the date code inside and also of the back of the metal bow between the C and D hardware where the logo is engraved is required.


----------



## averagejoe

gracesenia said:


> Thank you. Not sure if you know, but have you had experience with Poshmark authenticators before? If the bag is fake they should be able to notice and reject it right? If I may ask, what makes you think it's fake? Thanks once again for the help.


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake here. Also, these brands aren't affiliated with the designers so at best, their assessments are their opinion.


----------



## aongdria

averagejoe said:


> I am not sure of this bag's authenticity (I looked at your other pictures). You can try to get Dior to repair it, but breaking like this is not reassuring of its authenticity.


Thank you, will bring too store can see what they can help


----------



## peachpea

Hello!

 anyone be able to please help me to authenticate this Diorama?
It’s via a private sale and I just want to be sure.
Thank you!

*Style: *Diorama Medium Black Archicannage Grained Calfskin with the light Gold Hardware


----------



## averagejoe

peachpea said:


> Hello!
> 
> anyone be able to please help me to authenticate this Diorama?
> It’s via a private sale and I just want to be sure.
> Thank you!
> 
> *Style: *Diorama Medium Black Archicannage Grained Calfskin with the light Gold Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4770559
> View attachment 4770560
> View attachment 4770561
> View attachment 4770562
> View attachment 4770563
> View attachment 4770564
> View attachment 4770565
> View attachment 4770566


I believe this is fake


----------



## peachpea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Oh no! I just purchased it too! Should have checked here first. Would you mind letting me know what in particular screams fake? I’ll let the seller know and thank you so much Average Joe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

peachpea said:


> Oh no! I just purchased it too! Should have checked here first. Would you mind letting me know what in particular screams fake? I’ll let the seller know and thank you so much Average Joe!


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake, although I can reassure you that in this case, there are several details.


----------



## peachpea

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake, although I can reassure you that in this case, there are several details.


 completely understand! Thank you so much


----------



## Diorwheat

Hi, why do some Lady Dior medium have bubbles on the side yet others are flat?


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



yay! Thank you so much Joe!


----------



## miko123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you for confirming!


----------



## neeenerzz

Item name: Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Trotter Bag Black Canvas
Item number: 353120237699
Seller ID: sag.us.8maflltlt
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353120237699


----------



## cyclops68

Hi friends, I finally managed to find a mini ultrablack taurillon Diorissimo recently on resale and was very pleased. I own a mini Diorissimo that I purchased myself in a boutique and compared them side by side, and everything seems to check out. However I do have two doubts that made me wonder about the authenticity of the ultrablack I found:

1. it says it’s made in France on the inside of the bag (please see attached photo) but all of my other bags purchased in recent years are made in Italy.

2. I pulled out the leather tab to look at the date code but its format is rather unusual to me. I accidentally ripped the bottom part of the tab from the stitches probably by pulling too hard (please see attached photo). This photo was a difficult one to capture, it says ID-0175.

3. On a side note, although this may not necessarily mean very much, the dust bag included is a rougher textured cotton material than those belonging to my other Dior bags that I purchased myself. The letters are also a faded grey whereas my oldest dust bags still look very much the same as the day I made my purchase.

I have attached the photos that I hope would be relevant and I hope you can clarify my doubts please. Thank you very much, friends!


----------



## averagejoe

Diorwheat said:


> Hi, why do some Lady Dior medium have bubbles on the side yet others are flat?
> 
> View attachment 4770580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770581


They usually call the "bubbles" Cannage quilting.

Patent Lady Dior bags generally do not have quilting on the side.


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> Hi friends, I finally managed to find a mini ultrablack taurillon Diorissimo recently on resale and was very pleased. I own a mini Diorissimo that I purchased myself in a boutique and compared them side by side, and everything seems to check out. However I do have two doubts that made me wonder about the authenticity of the ultrablack I found:
> 
> 1. it says it’s made in France on the inside of the bag (please see attached photo) but all of my other bags purchased in recent years are made in Italy.
> 
> 2. I pulled out the leather tab to look at the date code but its format is rather unusual to me. I accidentally ripped the bottom part of the tab from the stitches probably by pulling too hard (please see attached photo). This photo was a difficult one to capture, it says ID-0175.
> 
> 3. On a side note, although this may not necessarily mean very much, the dust bag included is a rougher textured cotton material than those belonging to my other Dior bags that I purchased myself. The letters are also a faded grey whereas my oldest dust bags still look very much the same as the day I made my purchase.
> 
> I have attached the photos that I hope would be relevant and I hope you can clarify my doubts please. Thank you very much, friends!
> 
> View attachment 4770729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770732


Photos of the logo embossing inside as well as behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

neeenerzz said:


> Item name: Authentic Vintage Christian Dior Trotter Bag Black Canvas
> Item number: 353120237699
> Seller ID: sag.us.8maflltlt
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353120237699


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## cyclops68

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the logo embossing inside as well as behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.



ah yes, my apologies. Here they are!


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> ah yes, my apologies. Here they are!
> 
> View attachment 4770740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770741


I believe this is authentic. Some Diorissimo bags were made in France.


----------



## cyclops68

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Some Diorissimo bags were made in France.



Thank you very much for clarifying!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi Averagejoe..
Can you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior from a private seller.. it does not come with a receipt or authenticity card and has a leather strap.
Waiting anxiously for your reply.. thanks


----------



## Diorwheat

averagejoe said:


> They usually call the "bubbles" Cannage quilting.
> 
> Patent Lady Dior bags generally do not have quilting on the side.



Thank you! 
Got it cannage patent has no side cannage vs cannage quilting in calfskin and etc. which does.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Luxbagaddict55

Hi, was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag:


Item name:LADY DIOR LEATHER HANDBAG
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10807839.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

Luxbagaddict55 said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> Item name:LADY DIOR LEATHER HANDBAG
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10807839.shtml


Photos of the logo inside as well as behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi Averagejoe..
> Can you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior from a private seller.. it does not come with a receipt or authenticity card and has a leather strap.
> Waiting anxiously for your reply.. thanks
> 
> View attachment 4770879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770884


Photos of the logo inside as well as behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## mariiiee_

Hello. I've recently purchased a vintage Dior bag from a local thrift shop and I was wondering if it is authentic. 
Thank you for your kind response.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Can you please help me authenticate this saddle bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## averagejoe

mariiiee_ said:


> Hello. I've recently purchased a vintage Dior bag from a local thrift shop and I was wondering if it is authentic.
> Thank you for your kind response.
> 
> View attachment 4771493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771501


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Can you please help me authenticate this saddle bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4771522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771532


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for the quick reply. Appreciate it


----------



## mariiiee_

Thank you so much for your fast reply!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the logo inside as well as behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


Thanks for your response..
I asked the seller for these photos but she refused saying that these pictures should be enough and I can buy the bag first and then get it authenticated.. she simply refused to send any more pictures..
It’s my first time buying Preloved and I’m surprised by her response.. very strange.. decided not to buy it ..
Thanks once again and sorry to bother you.. strange people out there ..


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Thanks for your response..
> I asked the seller for these photos but she refused saying that these pictures should be enough and I can buy the bag first and then get it authenticated.. she simply refused to send any more pictures..
> It’s my first time buying Preloved and I’m surprised by her response.. very strange.. decided not to buy it ..
> Thanks once again and sorry to bother you.. strange people out there ..


What terrible customer service! And it's a bit suspicious as well. If you are spending so much money online to buy an item that you cannot inspect before purchase, then the least the seller can do it share the requested pictures.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> What terrible customer service! And it's a bit suspicious as well. If you are spending so much money online to buy an item that you cannot inspect before purchase, then the least the seller can do it share the requested pictures.


Yes you’re absolutely right.. 
I know it’s not the format of this thread and in no way am I asking you to authenticate it, but just out of curiosity, what was your first impression of the bag and the date code?
Did the mini come with a leather strap in 2016?
I’ll totally understand if you don’t want to answer any of my questions.. but since you’re such an expert, I wanted to discuss with you..


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Yes you’re absolutely right..
> I know it’s not the format of this thread and in no way am I asking you to authenticate it, but just out of curiosity, what was your first impression of the bag and the date code?
> Did the mini come with a leather strap in 2016?
> I’ll totally understand if you don’t want to answer any of my questions.. but since you’re such an expert, I wanted to discuss with you..


Whatever is shown is fine so far, but there are really not enough pictures to confirm. If I noticed a detail that was outright fake, I would have assessed the entire bag as fake. However, in this case there are very few pictures provided and nothing stands out as fake so far so I am not sure.

The mini has always come with a leather strap. The chain strap was only introduced a few years ago.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> Whatever is shown is fine so far, but there are really not enough pictures to confirm. If I noticed a detail that was outright fake, I would have assessed the entire bag as fake. However, in this case there are very few pictures provided and nothing stands out as fake so far so I am not sure.
> 
> The mini has always come with a leather strap. The chain strap was only introduced a few years ago.


Thank you so much for your reply..
I really appreciate it..


----------



## Rousse

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Amazing, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bbb97

Hi @averagejoe - can you please authenticate this bag? Unsure of the name.


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi @averagejoe 

Been a member for awhile but kind of went into hibernating until now  I've been searching for this bag for months now (recently bought on Posh, but seller cancelled to resell for more  ).   Thank you!!!


Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number:  164268264546
Seller ID: edytzimn0 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-vintage-Saddle-bag/164268264546


----------



## Q137715786

Hi, can you help authenticate this mini lady Dior please. Thank you!


----------



## yahoo33

Can you authenticate this dior book tote. Thank you.


----------



## Xxmayxx

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> Been a member for awhile but kind of went into hibernating until now  I've been searching for this bag for months now (recently bought on Posh, but seller cancelled to resell for more  ).   Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number:  164268264546
> Seller ID: edytzimn0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-vintage-Saddle-bag/164268264546





Additional picture from the seller.

thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bbb97 said:


> Hi @averagejoe - can you please authenticate this bag? Unsure of the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772857
> View attachment 4772858
> View attachment 4772859
> View attachment 4772860
> View attachment 4772861


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> Been a member for awhile but kind of went into hibernating until now  I've been searching for this bag for months now (recently bought on Posh, but seller cancelled to resell for more  ).   Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number:  164268264546
> Seller ID: edytzimn0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-vintage-Saddle-bag/164268264546


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

yahoo33 said:


> Can you authenticate this dior book tote. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4773342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773345


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Q137715786 said:


> Hi, can you help authenticate this mini lady Dior please. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773279
> View attachment 4773280
> View attachment 4773281
> View attachment 4773282
> View attachment 4773283
> View attachment 4773284
> View attachment 4773285


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## Kilvyaaa

Please help to authenticate this date code is normal...


----------



## Xxmayxx

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi! 

I had just gotten a bag i was interested authenticated. Unfortunately, it was sold already. I got lucky and found one posted not too long ago. In fear of missing the chance, i purchased it. However, upon further inspection, the tag looks a bit off to me (missing the surrounding stitching).   

Can you please kindly help me confirm if Dior mini saddles have such type of leather logo tab without the surrounding stitching as there are limited photo available in the posting. 

Thank you!!

Item name: Auth ChristianDior Saddle Pouch DarkNavy Navy Cream Jacquard & Leather Handbag
Item number: 324214480268
Seller ID: brandearauction 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324214480268


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> Whatever is shown is fine so far, but there are really not enough pictures to confirm. If I noticed a detail that was outright fake, I would have assessed the entire bag as fake. However, in this case there are very few pictures provided and nothing stands out as fake so far so I am not sure.
> 
> The mini has always come with a leather strap. The chain strap was only introduced a few years ago.


Hi.. she sent in the requested photos.. maybe she was having a bad day then..
Can you kindly authenticate it now?
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Kilvyaaa said:


> Please help to authenticate this date code is normal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773475


I need to see several other details to assess the authenticity of this bag. The date code does look a bit different but I want to see the rest of the bag to assess it.


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi.. she sent in the requested photos.. maybe she was having a bad day then..
> Can you kindly authenticate it now?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4773615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773618
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773621


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had just gotten a bag i was interested authenticated. Unfortunately, it was sold already. I got lucky and found one posted not too long ago. In fear of missing the chance, i purchased it. However, upon further inspection, the tag looks a bit off to me (missing the surrounding stitching).
> 
> Can you please kindly help me confirm if Dior mini saddles have such type of leather logo tab without the surrounding stitching as there are limited photo available in the posting.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Auth ChristianDior Saddle Pouch DarkNavy Navy Cream Jacquard & Leather Handbag
> Item number: 324214480268
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324214480268


Photo of the date code is required. It can resolve why there is no stitching around the interior tag.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Q137715786

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


Here's a photo of the code


----------



## bbb97

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much! Do you know its name or which collection it’s from?


----------



## Kilvyaaa

averagejoe said:


> I need to see several other details to assess the authenticity of this bag. The date code does look a bit different but I want to see the rest of the bag to assess it.


Thanks for the reply!
Have uploaded more photos


----------



## averagejoe

Q137715786 said:


> Here's a photo of the code
> View attachment 4773672


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kilvyaaa said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Have uploaded more photos
> 
> View attachment 4773710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773715


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bbb97 said:


> thank you so much! Do you know its name or which collection it’s from?


It's called the Dior Malice


----------



## Kilvyaaa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!
But do you know why the date code is so different? It is quite confusing...


----------



## averagejoe

Kilvyaaa said:


> Thank you so much!
> But do you know why the date code is so different? It is quite confusing...


I think the "stamp" missed some areas. Looks like the letter isn't fully there.


----------



## bbb97

averagejoe said:


> It's called the Dior Malice



Thank you!!


----------



## summermay0101

Hi @averagejoe

could you please help me authenticate this beige lady dior


----------



## averagejoe

kbi said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this beige lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774038
> View attachment 4774039
> View attachment 4774040
> View attachment 4774041
> View attachment 4774042
> View attachment 4774043
> View attachment 4774044
> View attachment 4774045
> View attachment 4774046
> View attachment 4774047
> View attachment 4774048
> View attachment 4774049


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Nitznitz

Dear averagejoe

Could you please help me to authenticate this dust bag, I just purchased it from a seller from market place. The font color is dark grey in real. Thank you very much...


----------



## Kilvyaaa

averagejoe said:


> I think the "stamp" missed some areas. Looks like the letter isn't fully there.


Thank you for the reply!
So is it a mistake made by Dior? I bought it from reseller, can I still get the bag to Dior for repair or something if the date code is different from the normal?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mdbaglover

Hi, can you please authenticate this handbag and strap for me? Seller purchased in Milan in 2018. Cheers x


----------



## averagejoe

Mdbaglover said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this handbag and strap for me? Seller purchased in Milan in 2018. Cheers x
> 
> View attachment 4774724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774735


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Kilvyaaa said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> So is it a mistake made by Dior? I bought it from reseller, can I still get the bag to Dior for repair or something if the date code is different from the normal?


Yes they should be able to repair it for a fee.


----------



## averagejoe

Nitznitz said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this dust bag, I just purchased it from a seller from market place. The font color is dark grey in real. Thank you very much...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774599
> View attachment 4774601
> View attachment 4774602
> View attachment 4774605
> View attachment 4774606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774608
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774611


It looks fine to me.


----------



## Mdbaglover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


omg I just bought it, how sure are you?


----------



## Curlywhirli

Hi guys!
I just found this forum and I need your help. I bought this turquoise Dior Hardcore bag on ebay and I can‘t really tell if it‘s a real deal or not. It came in a dustbag which doesn’t look that good.

I searched the whole internet for this model but can’t find it‍♀️ Can you tell if it‘s real? And if yes do you know what model and from which year its from?

thank you so much already for your help!

greeting from germany
Michelle


----------



## summermay0101

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 
Thank you @averagejoe


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Dear @averagejoe 
Please authenticate this saddle bag: 
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Dear @averagejoe
> Please authenticate this saddle bag:
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4775615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775618
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775619


Photo of date code is required


----------



## averagejoe

Curlywhirli said:


> Hi guys!
> I just found this forum and I need your help. I bought this turquoise Dior Hardcore bag on ebay and I can‘t really tell if it‘s a real deal or not. It came in a dustbag which doesn’t look that good.
> 
> I searched the whole internet for this model but can’t find it‍♀ Can you tell if it‘s real? And if yes do you know what model and from which year its from?
> 
> thank you so much already for your help!
> 
> greeting from germany
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775081
> View attachment 4775082
> View attachment 4775084
> View attachment 4775085
> View attachment 4775086
> View attachment 4775087
> View attachment 4775088
> View attachment 4775089
> View attachment 4775090
> View attachment 4775092
> View attachment 4775093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775096


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mdbaglover said:


> omg I just bought it, how sure are you?


1005. I would never say so otherwise.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required


Hello @averagejoe , 
Here are the complete pictures with the date code: Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Here are the complete pictures with the date code: Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4776385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776391


I believe this is authentic. Looks almost like a cat bit the flap, leaving those two holes.


----------



## Ragdollmama

Hello all! 
Long time TPF “lurker” but never joined up! Need help authenticating this Ultra Matte LD. Purchased from a highly reputable seller, but have never seen the Ultramatte black without the matte hardware. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peachpea

Hello!

I was offered this beautiful Medium Diorama by a private seller online but I just want to be sure (averagejoe you helped myself and the other seller out immensely last time- thank you again)

Hopefully I have luck with this one.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Looks almost like a cat bit the flap, leaving those two holes.


Hahahaha this made me laugh  thank you


----------



## misslai

Hi Joe!

Could I kindly request for your help to authenticate this mini lady dior? Thank you so much!


----------



## misslai

Adding on more photos


----------



## averagejoe

misslai said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> Could I kindly request for your help to authenticate this mini lady dior? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4776705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776716


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

peachpea said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was offered this beautiful Medium Diorama by a private seller online but I just want to be sure (averagejoe you helped myself and the other seller out immensely last time- thank you again)
> 
> Hopefully I have luck with this one.
> 
> View attachment 4776545
> View attachment 4776546
> View attachment 4776547
> View attachment 4776548
> View attachment 4776549
> View attachment 4776550
> View attachment 4776551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776554


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Ragdollmama said:


> Hello all!
> Long time TPF “lurker” but never joined up! Need help authenticating this Ultra Matte LD. Purchased from a highly reputable seller, but have never seen the Ultramatte black without the matte hardware. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776469
> View attachment 4776471
> View attachment 4776472
> View attachment 4776473
> View attachment 4776474
> View attachment 4776475
> View attachment 4776477
> View attachment 4776479
> View attachment 4776481
> View attachment 4776483
> View attachment 4776484


I'm not sure about this one, sorry. It's a bit more than just the colour combination that is throwing me off.


----------



## peachpea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks so much averagejoe


----------



## Ragdollmama

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure about this one, sorry. It's a bit more than just the colour combination that is throwing me off.


Thanks so much for getting back to me. What would you suggest as a next step?


----------



## averagejoe

Ragdollmama said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me. What would you suggest as a next step?


There is a chance that this bag is authentic. I tried to look for your bag at Dior and I didn't see it. Would you be able to go to a Dior to ask them if this style existed? Sometimes they haven't seen it themselves because not all bag styles are sold at all the boutiques.


----------



## neeenerzz

Please help authenticate. Really appreciate the guidance. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

neeenerzz said:


> Please help authenticate. Really appreciate the guidance. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4777127
> View attachment 4777128
> View attachment 4777129
> View attachment 4777131
> View attachment 4777132
> View attachment 4777133
> View attachment 4777134
> View attachment 4777135
> View attachment 4777136


I believe this is authentic


----------



## macdoneb

Hi there, I was hoping to get some help with authentication of this gaucho bag, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## macdoneb

Here the back of the tag, sorry that I forgot to include with original post!


----------



## Marge11

Hi, 

pls can someone help me authenticate this bag? Really appreciate your help. Thanks in advance.

marge


----------



## Marge11

Item: Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard Saddle Bag
Seller ID: bulimba1ryder
Direct url link: https://www.ebay.com.au/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=392855535216&transactionId=0

Hi there,

pls help me authenticate this bag. Didn’t know I won the bidding last night.I would really appreciate your help.

thanks in advance.
Marge


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## macdoneb

Hi there, I'm new to the forum and think I posted in the wrong spot earlier, so I hope that I'm in the right spot now! I was hoping for help with authentication of my Dior gaucho bag, any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

macdoneb said:


> Hi there, I was hoping to get some help with authentication of this gaucho bag, any help is much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4777312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777317


Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request. All authentication requests go here. I moved your post here.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## Marge11

Hi Averagejoe,

sorry not sure if you’ve seen my thread..its thread number #10244. I would really appreciate your help. Thanks again


----------



## macdoneb

averagejoe said:


> Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request. All authentication requests go here. I moved your post here.
> 
> I believe this is fake.


I'm sorry for posting a new thread for an authentication request, Thank you so much for your expertise, I have had this bag for awhile and happened to look at it a little more closely as I haven't seen it in awhile and started to become skeptical of it's authenticity as a result. Thank you again for having a look at it for me!


----------



## Xxmayxx

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required. It can resolve why there is no stitching around the interior tag.


Hi @averagejoe . The bag arrived! Fingers crossed everything looks good. Thanks for your help! Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## averagejoe

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi @averagejoe . The bag arrived! Fingers crossed everything looks good. Thanks for your help! Greatly appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4777724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777730


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Marge11 said:


> Item: Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard Saddle Bag
> Seller ID: bulimba1ryder
> Direct url link: https://www.ebay.com.au/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=392855535216&transactionId=0
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> pls help me authenticate this bag. Didn’t know I won the bidding last night.I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> Marge
> 
> View attachment 4777563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777564
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777571


I believe this is fake


----------



## Xxmayxx

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Oh gosh thank you! Can you please tell me if you dont mind, why the leather tag doesnt have an outline stitching? I searched all over the internet and all of the ones made in 2001 has it. I only managed to find one that didnt have outline stitching, but the tag wasnt lined up with the top where the zipper is sewn, it was in the middle inside the bag instead.


----------



## Marge11

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi Averagejoe,

Thank you for your help.What makes you think that it’s fake? Don’t get me wrong, just wanna know so I have an idea next time.


----------



## Pksz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks!!


----------



## Dikoo

Hello, would u kindly assist to authenticate this vintage bag? I was told this was from 1997. Thank you so much!









View attachment 4778259


----------



## Dikoo

Sorry there are some errors with previous post. Please find attached some pics, if you can assist in authenticating this bag. Thanks, really appreciate it.


----------



## averagejoe

Dikoo said:


> Sorry there are some errors with previous post. Please find attached some pics, if you can assist in authenticating this bag. Thanks, really appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 4778272
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778273
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778277


The previous pictures aren't showing, but I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Xxmayxx said:


> Oh gosh thank you! Can you please tell me if you dont mind, why the leather tag doesnt have an outline stitching? I searched all over the internet and all of the ones made in 2001 has it. I only managed to find one that didnt have outline stitching, but the tag wasnt lined up with the top where the zipper is sewn, it was in the middle inside the bag instead.


If you doubt my opinion, then please feel free to obtain a different service to authenticate your bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Marge11 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Thank you for your help.What makes you think that it’s fake? Don’t get me wrong, just wanna know so I have an idea next time.


We do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bags is fake here on this forum.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dikoo

averagejoe said:


> The previous pictures aren't showing, but I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Xxmayxx

averagejoe said:


> If you doubt my opinion, then please feel free to obtain a different service to authenticate your bag.


Hi @averagejoe 

Sorry, that was not my intentions. I just want to learn.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Marge11

averagejoe said:


> We do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bags is fake here on this forum.



Ok thank you for your help!


----------



## Jrai93

Hi there! Please could somebody kindly take a look at the attached photos and let me know if this is an authentic piece? This is a vintage Dior mini saddle bag.

Thanks so much!
J


----------



## macdoneb

Hi there, would you please let me know what you think about this item's authenticity? Your help is greatly appreciated!
Item Name: *Authentic Vintage,Leather, Denim, Maroon Dior Gaucho Shoulder Bag, Saddle 
Item Number:133453010529
Seller ID:soulyse
Direct URL Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:1d30cdde1730a0f2bc360e0dfff5f390|iid:1*


----------



## averagejoe

Jrai93 said:


> Hi there! Please could somebody kindly take a look at the attached photos and let me know if this is an authentic piece? This is a vintage Dior mini saddle bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> J


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

macdoneb said:


> Hi there, would you please let me know what you think about this item's authenticity? Your help is greatly appreciated!
> Item Name: *Authentic Vintage,Leather, Denim, Maroon Dior Gaucho Shoulder Bag, Saddle
> Item Number:133453010529
> Seller ID:soulyse
> Direct URL Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Vintage-Leather-Denim-Maroon-Dior-Gaucho-Shoulder-Bag-Saddle/133453010529?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=cae4c0e5e4d346839988c35842cda0e0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=133453010529&itm=133453010529&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:55f0478c-be76-11ea-a8a5-9a0bdbe6f68d|parentrq:1d30cdde1730a0f2bc360e0dfff5f390|iid:1*


I believe this is authentic, but please do not make the font so large in the future.


----------



## macdoneb

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but please do not make the font so large in the future.



Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it, sorry about the large font, I will make sure to fix that for any future requests, thank you again for your time and expertise!


----------



## Jrai93

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## christina27

hii guys... 
help me please, need to know are this bag is authentic? i get this bag from my mom, she just keep inside her wardrobe for long time, so i decided to find out about her bag authenticating... can anyone help me? are this dior bag are original brand of dior or a fake product... thanks! ☺️


----------



## IntheOcean

AverageJoe, could you please take a look at this Lady Dior? I know absolutely nothing about the brand, just stumbled upon this listing. Seller says it's authentic and vintage and the price is low because of the state of handles. These are all the photos I have.

Item name: Dior Lady Dior
Online reseller name: n/a
Direct URL link: link

Thank you!


----------



## missmabel5

Hello everyone! Wondering if I can get an expert opinion on this Dior Mitzah. I don't own any of these to compare details, and I'm concerned that this seller has suddenly listed a bunch of the ABCDIOR series. However, s/he does have a good reputation for authentic Gucci items. TIA to anyone who can help!

Item name: Dior Yello 'R' for Roses ABCDIOR MITZAH skinny 2-sided silk scarf NWT Authentic
Item number: 383619442206
Seller ID: Waskd1
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-yello...442206?hash=item595180261e:g:O9EAAOSwLGlcXMiq


----------



## averagejoe

christina27 said:


> hii guys...
> help me please, need to know are this bag is authentic? i get this bag from my mom, she just keep inside her wardrobe for long time, so i decided to find out about her bag authenticating... can anyone help me? are this dior bag are original brand of dior or a fake product... thanks! ☺


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> AverageJoe, could you please take a look at this Lady Dior? I know absolutely nothing about the brand, just stumbled upon this listing. Seller says it's authentic and vintage and the price is low because of the state of handles. These are all the photos I have.
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: n/a
> Direct URL link: link
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4779828
> View attachment 4779829
> View attachment 4779830
> View attachment 4779831


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

missmabel5 said:


> Hello everyone! Wondering if I can get an expert opinion on this Dior Mitzah. I don't own any of these to compare details, and I'm concerned that this seller has suddenly listed a bunch of the ABCDIOR series. However, s/he does have a good reputation for authentic Gucci items. TIA to anyone who can help!
> 
> Item name: Dior Yello 'R' for Roses ABCDIOR MITZAH skinny 2-sided silk scarf NWT Authentic
> Item number: 383619442206
> Seller ID: Waskd1
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-yello...442206?hash=item595180261e:g:O9EAAOSwLGlcXMiq


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sheeeni

Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag on ebay? Thank you! 

Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag Grained Calfskin Black
Item number: 174338273517
Seller ID: Ihavebaguettes
Direct URL link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Mini-Saddle-Bag-Grained-Calfskin-Black/174338273517?pageci=3590c67a-58bd-43ef-98f3-98ccc82a00ad

Comment:
The price seems too good to be true, and the leather looks more “loose” or malleable than other bags i’ve seen, but it could just be due to wear and tear.


----------



## Sarah A

Hi Average Joe,

Could you kindly authenticate this My Lady Dior bag? Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!


----------



## missmabel5

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much, Average Joe.


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much! I thought it was, so I'm not particularly disappointed.


----------



## sheeeni

sheeeni said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag on ebay? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag Grained Calfskin Black
> Item number: 174338273517
> Seller ID: Ihavebaguettes
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Mini-Saddle-Bag-Grained-Calfskin-Black/174338273517?pageci=3590c67a-58bd-43ef-98f3-98ccc82a00ad
> 
> Comment:
> The price seems too good to be true, and the leather looks more “loose” or malleable than other bags i’ve seen, but it could just be due to wear and tear.


I found the same seller with better pictures on poshmark:
https://posh.mk/3jfJddxOV7


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi Averagejoe..could you kindly authenticate these Montaigne heeled mules listed by a private seller.
The only thing that’s bothering me is that the dust bags in the picture seem to be white but don’t all Dior shoes come with grey dust bags?
Thanks in advance


----------



## GlassHoofFull

Hello AverageJoe,

I am hoping that you can help me authenticate this Mini Lady Dior. The dust bag looks authentic to me along with the box however I believe it to be fake (no date stamp or I can't locate it if there is one!). Please see attached images. 

Item name: MINI LADY DIOR BAG
Type: Black Cannage Patent Calfskin 

Please let me know if you need further information. 

Thank you kindly!


----------



## GlassHoofFull

More photos of the Mini Lady Dior if you need them.

Thank you AverageJoe!


----------



## Marilla

Hi please could you authenticate this Dior Granville Polochon bag. Thank you


----------



## Missvanc

Hi! Would love to see if I could get any help with authenticating this bag. The model name is unknown. Was told it was purchased in the 1980s. Sadly, could not be located on the internet. Was made prior to date codes being produced? Purchased secondhand off Poshmark. Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

sheeeni said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag on ebay? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Mini Saddle Bag Grained Calfskin Black
> Item number: 174338273517
> Seller ID: Ihavebaguettes
> Direct URL link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Mini-Saddle-Bag-Grained-Calfskin-Black/174338273517?pageci=3590c67a-58bd-43ef-98f3-98ccc82a00ad
> 
> Comment:
> The price seems too good to be true, and the leather looks more “loose” or malleable than other bags i’ve seen, but it could just be due to wear and tear.


Needs a lot more photos, including of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as of the hardware (especially the connection between the C and D). Close up photo of both sides of the authenticity card are required as well.


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this My Lady Dior bag? Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!
> View attachment 4780483
> View attachment 4780484
> View attachment 4780485
> View attachment 4780486
> View attachment 4780487
> View attachment 4780488
> View attachment 4780489
> View attachment 4780490


Photos of the date code and the logo embossing inside and on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi Averagejoe..could you kindly authenticate these Montaigne heeled mules listed by a private seller.
> The only thing that’s bothering me is that the dust bags in the picture seem to be white but don’t all Dior shoes come with grey dust bags?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4781325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781329


Sorry these are difficult to authenticate with all the wear on the logos on the insole.


----------



## averagejoe

GlassHoofFull said:


> Hello AverageJoe,
> 
> I am hoping that you can help me authenticate this Mini Lady Dior. The dust bag looks authentic to me along with the box however I believe it to be fake (no date stamp or I can't locate it if there is one!). Please see attached images.
> 
> Item name: MINI LADY DIOR BAG
> Type: Black Cannage Patent Calfskin
> 
> Please let me know if you need further information.
> 
> Thank you kindly!
> 
> View attachment 4781417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781426


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Marilla said:


> Hi please could you authenticate this Dior Granville Polochon bag. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4781563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781564
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781575


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Missvanc said:


> Hi! Would love to see if I could get any help with authenticating this bag. The model name is unknown. Was told it was purchased in the 1980s. Sadly, could not be located on the internet. Was made prior to date codes being produced? Purchased secondhand off Poshmark. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4781594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781596


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Missvanc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you again, averagejoe! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> Sorry these are difficult to authenticate with all the wear on the logos on the insole.


Thanks for your reply., yes I agree with you, they seem to be quite worn out..
On a side note , just for my knowledge, do Dior shoes ever come with white dust bags or are they always grey?


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Thanks for your reply., yes I agree with you, they seem to be quite worn out..
> On a side note , just for my knowledge, do Dior shoes ever come with white dust bags or are they always grey?


They are supposed to be white.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> They are supposed to be white.


Thank you so much ..


----------



## GlassHoofFull

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks so much AverageJoe! I really appreciate your help. 

Is there any where else the Mini Lady Dior would have the date stamp or date code located? It's not in the inside zip pocket like I've seen on many other posts.


----------



## bagaholicat14

Hello friends. Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior:

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Cannage Small (Dark Brown)
Online reseller name: effeccloset0219
Direct URL link: https://ca.carousell.com/p/authenti...500642&t-referrer_request_id=XwCnaEBcs06JPNzg

Here is a link to my google drive with two videos of the purse the seller has sent me: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/11gjD1cWjyIcnQyzsso3YCWMsFo09HLM_?usp=sharing 

I wanted to gift this to my sister. Thank you in advance


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the date code and the logo embossing inside and on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.



Please see attached more photos


----------



## lou123

Greetings Average Joe! 
Could you check this listing out for me?
Item name: Dior Saddle bag - Blue Oblique Jacquard (2020) Excellent Condition Used Once
Seller name: a.goddard7-uk
Item number: 174340931257

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174340931257

Thank you so much!


----------



## lunapumpkin82

hi there! please could you help me authenticate this lady dior  thanks so much in advance! help is much appreciated xxxx


----------



## averagejoe

bagaholicat14 said:


> Hello friends. Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Cannage Small (Dark Brown)
> Online reseller name: effeccloset0219
> Direct URL link: https://ca.carousell.com/p/authenti...500642&t-referrer_request_id=XwCnaEBcs06JPNzg
> 
> Here is a link to my google drive with two videos of the purse the seller has sent me: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/11gjD1cWjyIcnQyzsso3YCWMsFo09HLM_?usp=sharing
> 
> I wanted to gift this to my sister. Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4782313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782339


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lunapumpkin82 said:


> hi there! please could you help me authenticate this lady dior  thanks so much in advance! help is much appreciated xxxx


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sarah A said:


> Please see attached more photos
> 
> View attachment 4782455
> View attachment 4782456
> View attachment 4782457
> View attachment 4782458


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

GlassHoofFull said:


> Thanks so much AverageJoe! I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Is there any where else the Mini Lady Dior would have the date stamp or date code located? It's not in the inside zip pocket like I've seen on many other posts.


On older models, it was on the back side of the interior tag.


----------



## averagejoe

lou123 said:


> Greetings Average Joe!
> Could you check this listing out for me?
> Item name: Dior Saddle bag - Blue Oblique Jacquard (2020) Excellent Condition Used Once
> Seller name: a.goddard7-uk
> Item number: 174340931257
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174340931257
> 
> Thank you so much!


Close up photo of the front and back of the interior tag are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bagaholicat14

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi AverageJoe, thank you so much!


----------



## Sarah A

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## lou123

averagejoe said:


> Close up photo of the front and back of the interior tag are required.




Seller sent me this photo! 
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

lou123 said:


> Seller sent me this photo!
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4783615


Can you please post a close up photo of the front of the interior tag? Thanks!


----------



## BagLover2334

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223841254587 Does anyone here know this seller? Thank you all and hope you'all staying safe!


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223841254587 Does anyone here know this seller? Thank you all and hope you'all staying safe!


No, I do not know this seller.

Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.

Close up and large photos of the interior tag and of the date code tag are required. They are very small at the moment and hard to see properly.


----------



## Jshelton

Hello, recently purchased these Dior B23 sneakers from Vestiaire collective. I wanted to get an opinion about the authenticity. Everything looks ok to me, but can’t hurt to double check. The box did not come with the usual shoe description sticker so I’m a little worried


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> No, I do not know this seller.
> 
> Please post in the format outlined in post 1 of this thread for future requests.
> 
> Close up and large photos of the interior tag and of the date code tag are required. They are very small at the moment and hard to see properly.


Hi I hope this is better? She's really nice and patient!


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> Hi I hope this is better? She's really nice and patient!
> 
> View attachment 4784051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784052


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jshelton said:


> Hello, recently purchased these Dior B23 sneakers from Vestiaire collective. I wanted to get an opinion about the authenticity. Everything looks ok to me, but can’t hurt to double check. The box did not come with the usual shoe description sticker so I’m a little worried
> 
> View attachment 4784016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784023
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784026


Without any of the size and item code markings inside, it is hard to tell (sorry). Looks okay so far but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi average Joe ,
Hope your well and safe! Hoping to authentic this dior. It’s local on market place. Here are the pics.


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! The seller says there's no authenticity booklets since the it was lost from the first owner. That doesn't mean anything right?


----------



## Jshelton

averagejoe said:


> Without any of the size and item code markings inside, it is hard to tell (sorry). Looks okay so far but I am not 100% sure.


 The right shoe has a code. The left looks like it’s worn over


----------



## Marilla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Joe


----------



## SetAnne

Hi all, hope all are fine and safe during this time.

can you help me authenticate this bag.
Item: vintage Dior Boston Bag
Item number: n/a
item link: https://carousell.app.link/ZjAqBU5217
seller ID: @avril_cruz

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi average Joe ,
> Hope your well and safe! Hoping to authentic this dior. It’s local on market place. Here are the pics.
> 
> View attachment 4784202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784203
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784209


Close-up photos of the front of the interior tag, and of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, are required.


----------



## averagejoe

SetAnne said:


> Hi all, hope all are fine and safe during this time.
> 
> can you help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: vintage Dior Boston Bag
> Item number: n/a
> item link: https://carousell.app.link/ZjAqBU5217
> seller ID: @avril_cruz
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4784743
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784745
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784750


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jshelton said:


> The right shoe has a code. The left looks like it’s worn over
> 
> View attachment 4784260


I believe these are authentic


----------



## Eve90

Hi. Where is the heat stamp for small my lady dior?


----------



## splurgetothemax

Hello authenticator,

I bought this Be Dior bag in size small. I tried to take the leather serial nunber but it was stitched inside the pocket because the pocket is so narrow and I had difficulty in taking it. I really hope that these pictures are sufficient. Could you please authenticate this for me? Just for my peace of mind. Thank you in advance.

Item: Be Dior flap size small in black with rose indien leather lining
Seller: sell_ur_bag (instagram)
Link : n/a


----------



## splurgetothemax

Iam sorry, this is the charm picture.


----------



## Jshelton

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic


 Thank you so much!


----------



## GrahamBr

We bought this purse... but tried looking it up and cannot find another that matches.  Anyone have any idea about any infromation on it?  It was sold as a Vintage Dior Purse.  All the other things that the person sold was high end and authentic so at the time we have no reason to think it wasnt..but when I cant find anything that matches it, makes me wonder.  The stitching and make of the purse matches all the things I have seen about it being authentic.  The code on the tag is MA-1929 and that shws similar purses (Lady Bag) but not this one exactly.  Anyway...thought maybe someone out there could help us solve the mystery?


----------



## SetAnne

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

splurgetothemax said:


> Hello authenticator,
> 
> I bought this Be Dior bag in size small. I tried to take the leather serial nunber but it was stitched inside the pocket because the pocket is so narrow and I had difficulty in taking it. I really hope that these pictures are sufficient. Could you please authenticate this for me? Just for my peace of mind. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Be Dior flap size small in black with rose indien leather lining
> Seller: sell_ur_bag (instagram)
> Link : n/a
> 
> View attachment 4784792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784795
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784812


I know it's difficult to take a photo of the date code, but that is required for more certainty of this bag's authenticity. It looks okay so far but I want to be more confident in my opinion of its authenticity.


----------



## averagejoe

GrahamBr said:


> We bought this purse... but tried looking it up and cannot find another that matches.  Anyone have any idea about any infromation on it?  It was sold as a Vintage Dior Purse.  All the other things that the person sold was high end and authentic so at the time we have no reason to think it wasnt..but when I cant find anything that matches it, makes me wonder.  The stitching and make of the purse matches all the things I have seen about it being authentic.  The code on the tag is MA-1929 and that shws similar purses (Lady Bag) but not this one exactly.  Anyway...thought maybe someone out there could help us solve the mystery?
> 
> View attachment 4785318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785323


I've seen this style before. It is from a while ago. Since the Lady Dior was made, several special designs of it came out over the years (too many to keep track of easily). 

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Eve90 said:


> Hi. Where is the heat stamp for small my lady dior?


It should be sewn into the lining of the pocket inside the bag.


----------



## Eve90

averagejoe said:


> It should be sewn into the lining of the pocket inside the bag.


Tq found it


----------



## Educk

Item name: Authentic DIOR My Lady Dior Leather Bag
Item number:283938930489
Seller ID: chemelba
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/283938930489

Please help me authenticate this bag. Much appreciated. Thanks a lot


----------



## splurgetothemax

averagejoe said:


> I know it's difficult to take a photo of the date code, but that is required for more certainty of this bag's authenticity. It looks okay so far but I want to be more confident in my opinion of its authenticity.


Thank you for your reply. Iam still struggling to take a picture of it. The leather has not stretched yet due to the bag is rarely used. If I would be able to take a picture of the date code definitely will update my request. Take care.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Educk said:


> Item name: Authentic DIOR My Lady Dior Leather Bag
> Item number:283938930489
> Seller ID: chemelba
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/283938930489
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Much appreciated. Thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 4785491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785500


I believe this is fake


----------



## GrahamBr

averagejoe said:


> I've seen this style before. It is from a while ago. Since the Lady Dior was made, several special designs of it came out over the years (too many to keep track of easily).
> 
> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much.  I appreciate you and your time.  It's nice to know that are AUTHENTIC (See the PUN I did there) people out that with good hearts.


----------



## Educk

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks @averagejoe . Phew!! Appreciate your help on this! Have a lovely day!


----------



## julzzang

Hi all! Need help authenticating this bag. I’m comparing the details with my mini saddle backpack, and it looks good to me. Need input from more experienced eyes though. TIA


Item name: Dior small saddle tote men’s
Online reseller name: X
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...me/black-leather-dior-homme-bag-8552470.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> Hi all! Need help authenticating this bag. I’m comparing the details with my mini saddle backpack, and it looks good to me. Need input from more experienced eyes though. TIA
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior small saddle tote men’s
> Online reseller name: X
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...me/black-leather-dior-homme-bag-8552470.shtml


Photo of the date code inside the bag is required.


----------



## druiz23

Hello! I am new to this website and forum as I’ve just begun my collection of Vintage Dior as a reward for myself after receiving my BA in Political Science this past school year. I had stumbled upon this Dior Saddle Bag on Etsy from a vintage boutique called “MoonstoneVintageLA”. I am planning on having my bag reconditioned, but want to be sure that it is authentic before proceeding to do so.
Though I am new to Vintage Designer, I have done my research and this should be from the 2004 Spring collection entitled “Surf Chick”. The only reason why I have an ounce of doubt is because the authentication card I was given is blank on all three rectangles. I spoke to a friend of mine and she said that the cards are generic so it isn’t too big of a deal (hopefully shes


Item name: “Vintage 90s Christian Dior Trotter Monogram Blue Silver Floral SADDLE Bag Purse Clutch - Very Good Cond!”
Online reseller name: MoonstoneVintageLA (Etsy & Instagram)
Direct URL link: 

https://etsy.me/2OqH6So


----------



## ongwf

Dear authenticator, 

would need your help to authenticate this mini lady Dior.

Item Name: mini lady Dior in white


----------



## ongwf

more pictures


----------



## Pursehunter11

Is this auth?









						DIOR MONOGRAM Mini Duffle Bag. Beautiful Bag For Unisex vintage Piece)! DISCOUNT  | eBay
					

<p>An absolute stunning piece!!</p><p>A vintage DIOR monogram mini duffle for both women and men! A lovely duffle with the carefully stitched classic Dior monogram logo with the iconic silver C.D ZIPS! on both inside and outside! Comes with soft calfskin leather handles. Can be worn with any...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## FaraUK

Hi lovely people. 

Please kindly help me authenticate this vintage lady dior I am considering. 

Item: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Cannage Ivory Lambskin r1531
Ebay Item number: 202909194261
Seller ID: Rogue405
Direct URL link:


----------



## averagejoe

ongwf said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> would need your help to authenticate this mini lady Dior.
> 
> Item Name: mini lady Dior in white
> 
> View attachment 4787566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787575
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787577


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

FaraUK said:


> Hi lovely people.
> 
> Please kindly help me authenticate this vintage lady dior I am considering.
> 
> Item: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Hand Bag Cannage Ivory Lambskin r1531
> Ebay Item number: 202909194261
> Seller ID: Rogue405
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788202
> View attachment 4788202
> View attachment 4788203
> View attachment 4788204
> View attachment 4788205
> View attachment 4788206
> View attachment 4788207
> View attachment 4788208
> View attachment 4788209
> View attachment 4788210


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pursehunter11 said:


> Is this auth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR MONOGRAM Mini Duffle Bag. Beautiful Bag For Unisex vintage Piece)! DISCOUNT  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>An absolute stunning piece!!</p><p>A vintage DIOR monogram mini duffle for both women and men! A lovely duffle with the carefully stitched classic Dior monogram logo with the iconic silver C.D ZIPS! on both inside and outside! Comes with soft calfskin leather handles. Can be worn with any...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


In the future, please only post authenticity requests here (I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for your authenticity requests). Please follow the format outlined by post 1 of this thread.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

druiz23 said:


> Hello! I am new to this website and forum as I’ve just begun my collection of Vintage Dior as a reward for myself after receiving my BA in Political Science this past school year. I had stumbled upon this Dior Saddle Bag on Etsy from a vintage boutique called “MoonstoneVintageLA”. I am planning on having my bag reconditioned, but want to be sure that it is authentic before proceeding to do so.
> Though I am new to Vintage Designer, I have done my research and this should be from the 2004 Spring collection entitled “Surf Chick”. The only reason why I have an ounce of doubt is because the authentication card I was given is blank on all three rectangles. I spoke to a friend of mine and she said that the cards are generic so it isn’t too big of a deal (hopefully shes
> 
> 
> Item name: “Vintage 90s Christian Dior Trotter Monogram Blue Silver Floral SADDLE Bag Purse Clutch - Very Good Cond!”
> Online reseller name: MoonstoneVintageLA (Etsy & Instagram)
> Direct URL link:
> 
> https://etsy.me/2OqH6So
> View attachment 4787530
> View attachment 4787531
> View attachment 4787532
> View attachment 4787533
> View attachment 4787534
> View attachment 4787535
> View attachment 4787536
> View attachment 4787537
> View attachment 4787538


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ongwf

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## FaraUK

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you x


----------



## FaraUK

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you x


----------



## GlassHoofFull

Hi AverageJoe,

My Black Dior Saddlebag finally arrived! I am hoping you can ease my worries and let me know what you think of the authenticity  Please let me know if you need any further images.

Many thanks in advance AverageJoe.


----------



## GlassHoofFull

Some more images.

Thank you


----------



## tokyobike

hi all! i am a new fan of dior so thank you in advance for your patience. could someone help me check if this item is authentic? (i posted a help me ID this dior on the same item ^^) there are many photos in the link, but i attached a few that seemed to be more important in case its helpful. 

Item name: Vintage Oblique Logo Pouch 
Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/806791529/authentic-christian-dior-oblique-logo


----------



## mrsbecky

*Dear averagejoe,please help me authenticate this*


----------



## FaraUK

Hi there. Please kindly help me authenticate the following bag on ebay. It's absolutely stunning! 

Bag: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Bag Calfskin Gold Charms Size Medium Limited Edition $7000
Ebay Item number: 392780302509
￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼

Thank it. It's a colour I have not seen before!


----------



## FaraUK

I forgot to mention seller name: zodiac_woman


----------



## averagejoe

GlassHoofFull said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> My Black Dior Saddlebag finally arrived! I am hoping you can ease my worries and let me know what you think of the authenticity  Please let me know if you need any further images.
> 
> Many thanks in advance AverageJoe.
> 
> View attachment 4788378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788388


I'm really not sure about this one. It's missing an important detail but somehow everything else looks fine. I'm wondering if it is a production flaw, or something related to its authenticity.


----------



## averagejoe

FaraUK said:


> Hi there. Please kindly help me authenticate the following bag on ebay. It's absolutely stunning!
> 
> Bag: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Bag Calfskin Gold Charms Size Medium Limited Edition $7000
> Ebay Item number: 392780302509
> ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
> 
> Thank it. It's a colour I have not seen before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788786
> View attachment 4788787
> View attachment 4788788
> View attachment 4788789
> View attachment 4788790
> View attachment 4788791
> View attachment 4788792
> View attachment 4788793
> View attachment 4788794
> View attachment 4788795
> View attachment 4788796


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mrsbecky said:


> *Dear averagejoe,please help me authenticate this*
> 
> View attachment 4788764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788773


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tokyobike said:


> hi all! i am a new fan of dior so thank you in advance for your patience. could someone help me check if this item is authentic? (i posted a help me ID this dior on the same item ^^) there are many photos in the link, but i attached a few that seemed to be more important in case its helpful.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Oblique Logo Pouch
> Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/806791529/authentic-christian-dior-oblique-logo
> 
> View attachment 4788595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788597


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ongwf said:


> View attachment 4788278


I believe this is authentic


----------



## FaraUK

Hi. 

Another beauty on ebay up for grabs it's a great deal. Soemtiems when s deal looks too good to be true it raises concerns. 

Please kindly advise. 

Bag name:Christian Dior large lambskin 
Ebay Item number: 202495429126
Ebay seller: Rogue405. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Many thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

FaraUK said:


> Hi.
> 
> Another beauty on ebay up for grabs it's a great deal. Soemtiems when s deal looks too good to be true it raises concerns.
> 
> Please kindly advise.
> 
> Bag name:Christian Dior large lambskin
> Ebay Item number: 202495429126
> Ebay seller: Rogue405.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789167
> View attachment 4789161
> View attachment 4789161
> View attachment 4789162
> View attachment 4789161
> View attachment 4789161
> View attachment 4789161
> View attachment 4789162
> View attachment 4789166
> View attachment 4789165
> View attachment 4789170
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4789163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789164


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## FaraUK

T


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Amazing. Thank you!


----------



## GlassHoofFull

Some more images in case relevant:


averagejoe said:


> I'm really not sure about this one. It's missing an important detail but somehow everything else looks fine. I'm wondering if it is a production flaw, or something related to its authenticity.



I think I know exactly which detail the inconsistency is as I've compared it to my girlfriend's bag (who purchased it from the boutique). It was the 1 and only difference which is why I'm so confused. I've got one other friend who also has the bag that I'll ask too - maybe hers will look the same as mine.

I've sent photos off to 2 different authentication websites just now so I will report back on what they say too 

Thank you kindly for your input.


----------



## Jshelton

Hello community! Thinking of snagging this lovely vintage piece. Was wondering if anyone could speak to its authenticity beforehand. If I purchase I will be running it through a secondary authentication just to be safe. I’ve read that Vestiaire authentication is somewhat questionable. 

Item name: DIOR cloth crossbody bag 
Item number: 10663396
Seller ID: @tobias9932379
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/brown-cloth-dior-handbag-10663396.shtml


----------



## FaraUK

Hi! 

Just bought this lovely lady dior from the preloved market. Please kindly assist in confirming its authenticity. 

Bag: vintage lady dior bag black lambskin
Ebay Item number: 4100437412
Seller name: Brand JFA
 Pics below are from seller. 

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

FaraUK said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just bought this lovely lady dior from the preloved market. Please kindly assist in confirming its authenticity.
> 
> Bag: vintage lady dior bag black lambskin
> Ebay Item number: 4100437412
> Seller name: Brand JFA
> Pics below are from seller.
> 
> Many thanks!
> View attachment 4789875
> View attachment 4789876
> View attachment 4789877
> View attachment 4789878
> View attachment 4789879
> View attachment 4789880
> View attachment 4789881
> View attachment 4789883
> View attachment 4789884
> View attachment 4789885
> View attachment 4789886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789887


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jshelton said:


> Hello community! Thinking of snagging this lovely vintage piece. Was wondering if anyone could speak to its authenticity beforehand. If I purchase I will be running it through a secondary authentication just to be safe. I’ve read that Vestiaire authentication is somewhat questionable.
> 
> Item name: DIOR cloth crossbody bag
> Item number: 10663396
> Seller ID: @tobias9932379
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/brown-cloth-dior-handbag-10663396.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4789863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789868


I believe this is authentic


----------



## FaraUK

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## Luxbagaddict55

Hi! Could anyone authenticate this bag? I've included extra photos as well. Thanks for checking!!
*Pink Cannage Quilted Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
Yoogi's Closet*








						Christian Dior Pink Cannage Quilted Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
					

Looking for a chic and elegant bag with a vintage flair? This Christian Dior Cannage Lambskin Leather Lady Dior Medium Tote Bag is the one for you! This structured bag is made of buttery soft lambskin leather with a quilted pattern embroidery. It features cheery bright pink leather and dangling...




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Luxbagaddict55

More pictures I'm concerned about the squeaking that the handles are making and then all this pink on the gold hardware. Seems to me I might have made a bad purchase but would still appreciate any feedback. Thanks again!:

*Pink Cannage Quilted Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
Yoogi's Closet*


----------



## averagejoe

Luxbagaddict55 said:


> More pictures I'm concerned about the squeaking that the handles are making and then all this pink on the gold hardware. Seems to me I might have made a bad purchase but would still appreciate any feedback. Thanks again!:
> 
> *Pink Cannage Quilted Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
> Yoogi's Closet*
> 
> View attachment 4790393
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790403


I believe this bag is authentic, but it has been redyed by the previous owner. The pink on the hardware is dye. It can be scratched off with your fingernails.


----------



## Luxbagaddict55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is authentic, but it has been redyed by the previous owner. The pink on the hardware is dye. It can be scratched off with your fingernails.



Wow, thank you! That was definitely not mentioned in the description.


----------



## MayaBaja

Hi, can anyone please try to help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? I just bought it off an eBay auction here’s the information:

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter Light Brown PVC 1703846
Item number: 153998845544
Seller ID: keepupwithit7
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153998845544

It’s my first time posting on this forum so please let me know if I posted the information incorrectly so I can repost the correct way. I just bought the bag so if the url listing doesn’t work I have screenshots of all the pictures, too. Thank you to all who can help!


----------



## averagejoe

MayaBaja said:


> Hi, can anyone please try to help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? I just bought it off an eBay auction here’s the information:
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Trotter Light Brown PVC 1703846
> Item number: 153998845544
> Seller ID: keepupwithit7
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153998845544
> 
> It’s my first time posting on this forum so please let me know if I posted the information incorrectly so I can repost the correct way. I just bought the bag so if the url listing doesn’t work I have screenshots of all the pictures, too. Thank you to all who can help!


I believe this is authentic, but I do not recommend buying this. It is missing the leather that was inlaid in the metal heart lock, and the seam at the bottom has yellowed. As well, the suede trim is very dirty. This is not what the bag is supposed to look like.


----------



## MayaBaja

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but I do not recommend buying this. It is missing the leather that was inlaid in the metal heart lock, and the seam at the bottom has yellowed. As well, the suede trim is very dirty. This is not what the bag is supposed to look like.


Thanks a bunch. Unfortunately I already purchased it, I was outbid on the other Dior bag I wanted so I settled for this, which I probably shouldn’t have. I thought the heart was so cute, but when looking up similar pictures I felt like something was off. Thank you for explaining. I can try to clean it, but I’m not too picky on stuff like that. I just want to make sure it’s authentic. Maybe I can figure something out for the missing leather. Thank you so much once again!


----------



## Jshelton

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dankeiyan

Hi, Im looking to purchase a ABC Lady Dior from a seller on Depop on Monday. We have arranged for me to go and pick up the bag and pay for the bag too. Therefore I just wanted to check the authenticity before purchasing as I would not have any PayPal protection because I will be transferring the funds to her directly after examining the bag. This is my first Dior bag so I am not very experience and just wanted to get an experts opinion before I purchase.

Here is the depop link to the bag.





						Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
					

Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.




					www.depop.com
				




The buyer claimed that she previously brought it from Vestiaire and the bag was fully checked by them already.

I have also asked her to send me additional photos on the date stamp. Please let me know if there is any additional photos or information I should obtain.

Thank you so much for your help in advance.


----------



## Josi

Item name: Dior X Sorayama
Item number:  283945902692 
Seller ID: samset61
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.at/itm/Dior-X-Sora...902692?hash=item421c7ea264:g:irsAAOSwsh1fCxlp

I hope this is the reight place to post it.
I would be happy if someone could help me out on this and tell me if this is safe to buy.
The Washtag looks suspicious to me because the hand that is on it looks different from others that i have seen on other online resellers aswell as the big flower next to the head of the dinosaur.


----------



## icyhime

Hi authenticators, just joined this forum so hopefully I'm doing it right. If you could help me authenticate this bag please

Item name:  Authentic As new Dior Mini Lady Dior Leather Bag 
Item number:  303624808658 
Seller ID: adellevlac
Direct URL link: 








						Authentic As new Dior Mini Lady Dior Leather Bag  | eBay
					

Authentic As new DIOR Mini Leather "Lady Dior bag". Very good condition. No receipt now. 100% authentic of your money back.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Just worried because this bag came out in 2019 but the SN suggests it was made in 2010??


----------



## averagejoe

Dankeiyan said:


> Hi, Im looking to purchase a ABC Lady Dior from a seller on Depop on Monday. We have arranged for me to go and pick up the bag and pay for the bag too. Therefore I just wanted to check the authenticity before purchasing as I would not have any PayPal protection because I will be transferring the funds to her directly after examining the bag. This is my first Dior bag so I am not very experience and just wanted to get an experts opinion before I purchase.
> 
> Here is the depop link to the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
> 
> 
> Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buyer claimed that she previously brought it from Vestiaire and the bag was fully checked by them already.
> 
> I have also asked her to send me additional photos on the date stamp. Please let me know if there is any additional photos or information I should obtain.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4792332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792334
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792335
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792336


Close-up photo of the front of the interior tag and of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Josi said:


> Item name: Dior X Sorayama
> Item number:  283945902692
> Seller ID: samset61
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.at/itm/Dior-X-Sora...902692?hash=item421c7ea264:g:irsAAOSwsh1fCxlp
> 
> I hope this is the reight place to post it.
> I would be happy if someone could help me out on this and tell me if this is safe to buy.
> The Washtag looks suspicious to me because the hand that is on it looks different from others that i have seen on other online resellers aswell as the big flower next to the head of the dinosaur.


Sorry I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

icyhime said:


> Hi authenticators, just joined this forum so hopefully I'm doing it right. If you could help me authenticate this bag please
> 
> Item name:  Authentic As new Dior Mini Lady Dior Leather Bag
> Item number:  303624808658
> Seller ID: adellevlac
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic As new Dior Mini Lady Dior Leather Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic As new DIOR Mini Leather "Lady Dior bag". Very good condition. No receipt now. 100% authentic of your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just worried because this bag came out in 2019 but the SN suggests it was made in 2010??


I believe this is fake


----------



## Dankeiyan

Thank you averagejoe for your help. 

I have asked the seller and she just sent them to me.


----------



## Nhua136

Hey guys could someone please help me authenticate this bag ?
I’m trying to ask for more photos from the seller but this is all I’ve got so far.
Thanks!


----------



## jennytran28

Hi everyone,
Could you please help me to authenticate this lady dior mini?
Thank you!!!


----------



## Konama

Hi please assist me on letting me know if these pics reflect that of an authentic Mini dior saddle from 2018. I would like to purchase it but I'm unsure. The seller also stated it comes with the strap. Thank you for your help.


----------



## icyhime

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for your help! Glad I asked before I bid on it


----------



## Lumvina

Hi average joe, I would like to authenticate this lady dior medium bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil

I bought this bag from a thrift and I'm a little concerned about it! It is so light and seens not well manufactured ... Would it be an authentic saddle? I would really appreciate if someone could help me and teach me a little more about this bag! Should I return it? Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Julliaxoxo

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this Dior bag. Let me know what you think. 

Item: lady dior vintage

Julia


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this Dior Rebelle Bag. I bought it from Poshmark and just received it.
I believe it looks good to me and the seller said it’s 100% authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Dankeiyan said:


> Thank you averagejoe for your help.
> 
> I have asked the seller and she just sent them to me.
> 
> View attachment 4793206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793208


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @averagejoe can you help me authenticate this Dior Rebelle Bag. I bought it from Poshmark and just received it.
> I believe it looks good to me and the seller said it’s 100% authentic
> View attachment 4794778
> View attachment 4794779
> View attachment 4794780
> View attachment 4794781
> View attachment 4794782
> View attachment 4794783
> View attachment 4794784
> View attachment 4794785
> View attachment 4794786
> View attachment 4794787


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Julliaxoxo said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this Dior bag. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Item: lady dior vintage
> 
> Julia
> 
> View attachment 4794635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794646


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil
> 
> I bought this bag from a thrift and I'm a little concerned about it! It is so light and seens not well manufactured ... Would it be an authentic saddle? I would really appreciate if someone could help me and teach me a little more about this bag! Should I return it? Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 4794463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794470
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794471
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794473
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794474


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lumvina said:


> Hi average joe, I would like to authenticate this lady dior medium bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4794423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794440


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Konama said:


> Hi please assist me on letting me know if these pics reflect that of an authentic Mini dior saddle from 2018. I would like to purchase it but I'm unsure. The seller also stated it comes with the strap. Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4793769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793775


This Saddle is not from 2018, and close up photos of the interior tag (front and back) as well as of the Christian Dior logo behind the metal bow between the C and D connectors of the strap are required.

As well, there needs to be a picture of the D charm because it almost looks like it is strategically hidden (i.e. missing) from the photos. In addition, even if the bag were to be authentic, it doesn't mean that the strap is.


----------



## averagejoe

jennytran28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this lady dior mini?
> Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4793580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793602


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Nhua136 said:


> Hey guys could someone please help me authenticate this bag ?
> I’m trying to ask for more photos from the seller but this is all I’ve got so far.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4793242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793250


I believe this is fake


----------



## Lumvina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jennytran28

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!! You’re the best!!! Hope you have a great summer


----------



## Kgxprix

Hello moderators,

Kindly assist to authenticate this Dior Lady bag purchased from private seller. She has dyed the bag black from beige. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Kgxprix said:


> Hello moderators,
> 
> Kindly assist to authenticate this Dior Lady bag purchased from private seller. She has dyed the bag black from beige. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4795087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795095


I believe this is authentic, but it has been re-stained black. The bag used to be beige.


----------



## Kgxprix

Thanks for the prompt reply @averagejoe.


----------



## btan5905

Hi @averagejoe can you please help authenticate this bag?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

btan5905 said:


> Hi @averagejoe can you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4796059
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796071


I believe this is fake.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi Averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!

Item Name: Genuine Christian Dior small Bag.
Item Number: 324234717936
Seller: lindaseddon1956
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...993166?hash=item2aec1da8ce:g:aMsAAOSwSite~eW3


----------



## Julliaxoxo

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this Dior Bag.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi Averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Christian Dior small Bag.
> Item Number: 324234717936
> Seller: lindaseddon1956
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...993166?hash=item2aec1da8ce:g:aMsAAOSwSite~eW3
> 
> View attachment 4796731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796734


We usually require the date code, but in this case, I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Julliaxoxo said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this Dior Bag.
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 4797041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797052


I moved your post here. Please post all authentication requests here in the future.

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## bags92

Hi I am a bit suspicious about this bag: could you tell me whether it is authentic?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

This can't be authentic?


----------



## exclsvjenna

Can please someone tell me if authentic this shades with serial number TKU078OWMM


----------



## mpppp

hi everyone i wanna purchase a vintage dior saddle bag but the back of the inside tag only says made in france. there is no code. does that mean it isnt authentic?


----------



## carnyhenna

Hello! Would you be able to authenticate this Dior dress? I've tried to google the same style but haven't been able to find any results...

Item name: Wool mid-length Dress
Online reseller name: Nicolas
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/dresses/dior/black-wool-dior-dress-10568886.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bags92 said:


> Hi I am a bit suspicious about this bag: could you tell me whether it is authentic?
> View attachment 4797593
> View attachment 4797594
> View attachment 4797595
> View attachment 4797596
> View attachment 4797599


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Thenewestgirl said:


> This can't be authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4797660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797669


We usually require a lot more photos to authenticate an item with, but in this case, I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

exclsvjenna said:


> Can please someone tell me if authentic this shades with serial number TKU078OWMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797713


Cannot authenticate with one photo only. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

mpppp said:


> hi everyone i wanna purchase a vintage dior saddle bag but the back of the inside tag only says made in france. there is no code. does that mean it isnt authentic?


Can you please post pictures of the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

carnyhenna said:


> Hello! Would you be able to authenticate this Dior dress? I've tried to google the same style but haven't been able to find any results...
> 
> Item name: Wool mid-length Dress
> Online reseller name: Nicolas
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/dresses/dior/black-wool-dior-dress-10568886.shtml
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798182
> View attachment 4798183
> View attachment 4798184
> View attachment 4798185
> View attachment 4798186


I'm not sure about this one. It's quite difficult to find information on most RTW pieces, especially seasonal items as there are so many of them.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi Average Joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!

Item Name: J'adior Dior bag Pearlescent Metallic pink Genuine Jadior
Item Number: 274436039270
Seller: maiavar
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jadior-Dior-bag-Pearlescent-Metallic-pink-Genuine-Jadior/274436039270


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi Average Joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: J'adior Dior bag Pearlescent Metallic pink Genuine Jadior
> Item Number: 274436039270
> Seller: maiavar
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jadior-Dior-bag-Pearlescent-Metallic-pink-Genuine-Jadior/274436039270
> 
> View attachment 4798288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798290


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mpppp

item name: christian dior leopard saddle mini handbag
seller: brand_jfa
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rse-Brown-Green-Canvas-GS02302f-/333316451409

link:









						Christian Dior Leopard Saddle Bum Bag Brown
					

Product Details *Not all items online are in stores in Tokyo. If you wish to see a physical item, please contact us in advance. Christian Dior Leopard Saddle Bum Bag Brown Engraved / Number - Pocket Outside / - Inside / Pocket*1 Size(Inch) W 5.9 x H 4.7 x D 1.2 " Belt total length. 37.0 "...




					amorevintagejapan.com
				





hello can someone authenticate this bag for me? my concern is there is no code on the back of the inside tag. i also posted another link for another site selling a waist bag with similar print that also does not have code. could this print just not have code?
it is from fall 2000.


----------



## averagejoe

mpppp said:


> item name: christian dior leopard saddle mini handbag
> seller: brand_jfa
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rse-Brown-Green-Canvas-GS02302f-/333316451409
> 
> link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Leopard Saddle Bum Bag Brown
> 
> 
> Product Details *Not all items online are in stores in Tokyo. If you wish to see a physical item, please contact us in advance. Christian Dior Leopard Saddle Bum Bag Brown Engraved / Number - Pocket Outside / - Inside / Pocket*1 Size(Inch) W 5.9 x H 4.7 x D 1.2 " Belt total length. 37.0 "...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amorevintagejapan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello can someone authenticate this bag for me? my concern is there is no code on the back of the inside tag. i also posted another link for another site selling a waist bag with similar print that also does not have code. could this print just not have code?
> it is from fall 2000.


I believe this is authentic. In this case, it's okay without one.


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi Average Joe!
Hope your well. Hoping you can authentic this Lady for me ! Thank you !


----------



## Lilitich

Hi everyone,
I am newbie here and I need your help to authenticate this strap:

Item name: Burgundy Dior Oblique Jacquard Shoulder Strap
Seller: jadore23
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/246085944-dior-oblique-tragegurt-strap-bordeaux

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gamander

Hi i'm interested in this saddle bag. Would love to get an opinion on if it's authentic 

Item name: CHRISTIAN Dior Embroidered Leather Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: mimigoldenbabe
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-Dior-Embroidered-Leather-Saddle-Bag-5edeb444ce1e87b04f57edf9


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe 

can you help me authenticate this bag?
it’s a vintage Dior crossbody 

ty in advance. 
Link:  https://posh.mk/2cOoZxJxq8


----------



## paulacio

Hey! Could someone please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior monogram saddle bag before purchasing, thank you!!


----------



## luvpaige

Hi AverageJoe,
Please help to authenticate this black lady Dior mini from a private seller. Hope the pictures are good enough. TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi Average Joe!
> Hope your well. Hoping you can authentic this Lady for me ! Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4799072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799075
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799078


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lilitich said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am newbie here and I need your help to authenticate this strap:
> 
> Item name: Burgundy Dior Oblique Jacquard Shoulder Strap
> Seller: jadore23
> Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/246085944-dior-oblique-tragegurt-strap-bordeaux
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Sorry one of the details is throwing me off and I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

Gamander said:


> Hi i'm interested in this saddle bag. Would love to get an opinion on if it's authentic
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN Dior Embroidered Leather Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: mimigoldenbabe
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-Dior-Embroidered-Leather-Saddle-Bag-5edeb444ce1e87b04f57edf9


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> can you help me authenticate this bag?
> it’s a vintage Dior crossbody
> 
> ty in advance.
> Link:  https://posh.mk/2cOoZxJxq8
> 
> View attachment 4800027
> View attachment 4800028
> View attachment 4800029
> View attachment 4800030


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

paulacio said:


> Hey! Could someone please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior monogram saddle bag before purchasing, thank you!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

luvpaige said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> Please help to authenticate this black lady Dior mini from a private seller. Hope the pictures are good enough. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4800472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800473
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800485


Photo of date code inside is required.


----------



## Mtedja

hi admin. Could you please authenticate this red patent medium lady dior. I kindda doubt as have a big gap between letters, and the back of the charm only stated lady dior. Appreciate your kind help. Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you


----------



## luvpaige

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code inside is required.


Here is the photo of date code. 
Thanks AverageJoe


----------



## Ibb9

Hi everyone,
I would like help on authenticating this Lady Dior bag being sold on Vestiaire Collective. The bag was supposedly bought last year and never worn. The seller did not provide many photos, only the ones I will post here
I am new here so I am not sure if I am posting this in the right way or even right place, sorry in advance.  
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> hi admin. Could you please authenticate this red patent medium lady dior. I kindda doubt as have a big gap between letters, and the back of the charm only stated lady dior. Appreciate your kind help. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800978
> View attachment 4800979
> View attachment 4800981
> View attachment 4800982
> View attachment 4800983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luvpaige said:


> Here is the photo of date code.
> Thanks AverageJoe
> 
> View attachment 4801049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801051


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ibb9 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like help on authenticating this Lady Dior bag being sold on Vestiaire Collective. The bag was supposedly bought last year and never worn. The seller did not provide many photos, only the ones I will post here
> I am new here so I am not sure if I am posting this in the right way or even right place, sorry in advance.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4801092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801096
> 
> View attachment 4801095
> 
> View attachment 4801089
> 
> View attachment 4801090
> 
> View attachment 4801091
> 
> View attachment 4801093


Photos of the date code and the the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  I suspect that this is fake, but thought I'd make sure before I dismiss it. I know the photos aren't the best, but these are all the seller provided. Thank you! 

Item: Vintage Dior flap bag
Link: here


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I suspect that this is fake, but thought I'd make sure before I dismiss it. I know the photos aren't the best, but these are all the seller provided. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Vintage Dior flap bag
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 4801394
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801403


I believe this is fake


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## Julliaxoxo

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. Please post all authentication requests here in the future.
> 
> I believe this is authentic.



Thank you


----------



## druiz23

Item name: Saddle Cloth Handbag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective (Seller: Elisavet)
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-10090494.shtml

Since purchasing my Dior saddle bag, a friend of mine also decided to purchase one but this time off of Vestiaire Collective. The seller was very kind and very communicative so we trusted her word. The bag isn’t bad, but the only causes of suspicion we have are that the authentication card is clearly an imitation and the bag itself is more of a nylon material rather than cloth. Otherwise, it’s a beautiful bag and looks very similar to my own, authentic bag in terms of structure and hardware. It also came with a strap that the seller purchased separately yet included with the purchase.


----------



## averagejoe

druiz23 said:


> Item name: Saddle Cloth Handbag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective (Seller: Elisavet)
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-cloth-saddle-dior-handbag-10090494.shtml
> 
> Since purchasing my Dior saddle bag, a friend of mine also decided to purchase one but this time off of Vestiaire Collective. The seller was very kind and very communicative so we trusted her word. The bag isn’t bad, but the only causes of suspicion we have are that the authentication card is clearly an imitation and the bag itself is more of a nylon material rather than cloth. Otherwise, it’s a beautiful bag and looks very similar to my own, authentic bag in terms of structure and hardware. It also came with a strap that the seller purchased separately yet included with the purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801711
> View attachment 4801712
> View attachment 4801713
> View attachment 4801714
> View attachment 4801715
> View attachment 4801716


I believe this bag is authentic


----------



## Mkh1234

Hi Average Joe,
Can you please authentic this vintage item? Thank you !


----------



## averagejoe

Mkh1234 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> Can you please authentic this vintage item? Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4801846
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801848
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801849


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mkh1234

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Gamander

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much


----------



## bellaxoxo

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased but have concerns, the hardware engraving is the wrong way up compared to my other saddle bags. The hardware feels a lot lighter . The magnetic clasp on the back pocket is in a different position to my others. I noticed on other same hardcore bags in black the interior label logo is in silver, mine is plain embossed. The shape seems weird compared to my others and the lining feels cheaper and more plasticy than my others but I don’t know if it’s because it’s a different model?


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> We usually require the date code, but in this case, I believe this is authentic



Hi AverageJoe! I purchased the bag, here is the date code. Just double checking you still think it's authentic! 

Thank you so much


----------



## bellaxoxo

bellaxoxo said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased but have concerns, the hardware engraving is the wrong way up compared to my other saddle bags. The hardware feels a lot lighter . The magnetic clasp on the back pocket is in a different position to my others. I noticed on other same hardcore bags in black the interior label logo is in silver, mine is plain embossed. The shape seems weird compared to my others and the lining feels cheaper and more plasticy than my others but I don’t know if it’s because it’s a different model?
> 
> View attachment 4802097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802106


----------



## loverundercover

Hi Average Joe, would really appreciate your expert eye with this. The seller says this was a present so she doesn’t know if it’s authentic.

The strap is also broken on one side. Not sure if that can be repaired if authentic, or could use a Dior scarf to pull the two ends together.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bellaxoxo said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I just purchased but have concerns, the hardware engraving is the wrong way up compared to my other saddle bags. The hardware feels a lot lighter . The magnetic clasp on the back pocket is in a different position to my others. I noticed on other same hardcore bags in black the interior label logo is in silver, mine is plain embossed. The shape seems weird compared to my others and the lining feels cheaper and more plasticy than my others but I don’t know if it’s because it’s a different model?
> 
> View attachment 4802097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802106


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

loverundercover said:


> Hi Average Joe, would really appreciate your expert eye with this. The seller says this was a present so she doesn’t know if it’s authentic.
> 
> The strap is also broken on one side. Not sure if that can be repaired if authentic, or could use a Dior scarf to pull the two ends together.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4802278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802280
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802284


I believe this is fake


----------



## bellaxoxo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you !


----------



## luvpaige

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AverageJoe. U have a great day.


----------



## loverundercover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thanks so much!


----------



## IzzySmi

IzzySmi said:


> Hi Averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Christian Dior small Bag.
> Item Number: 324234717936
> Seller: lindaseddon1956
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...993166?hash=item2aec1da8ce:g:aMsAAOSwSite~eW3
> 
> View attachment 4796731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796734



Hi AverageJoe, I posted this bag for authentication a few days ago however the seller didn't know where the date code was, anyway I purchased the bag and here is the date code. Do you still believe it is authentic? Many thanks!


----------



## stylistamie

Hi pls help me authenticate this lady dior bag. Thank you

Item name: Lady dior small ultra matte blush
Online reseller name: hcruz
Direct URL link: https://shopee.ph/product/35379155/3842806306?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## hafairy

Hello, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you! 
Item name: Dior j’adiore pump
Online reseller name: Facebook 
Direct URL link:https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1571964389631012/


----------



## mat_gee

can anyone help me authenticate this bag?  I’m new to designer bags so I don’t know a lot about it. Thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mat_gee

can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I’m new to designer bags so i don’t know anything about it. Thanks!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!

Item Name: Lady Dior Clutch Bag
Item Number: 174369206144
Seller: mmoiss
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-Clutch-Bag/174369206144?hash=item289936ef80:g:1dkAAOSwkldfIW~G


----------



## averagejoe

mat_gee said:


> can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I’m new to designer bags so i don’t know anything about it. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Lady Dior Clutch Bag
> Item Number: 174369206144
> Seller: mmoiss
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dior-Clutch-Bag/174369206144?hash=item289936ef80:g:1dkAAOSwkldfIW~G


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

mat_gee said:


> can anyone help me authenticate this bag?  I’m new to designer bags so I don’t know a lot about it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803092


There is no need to post your request twice. We will get to it when we get a chance.


----------



## averagejoe

hafairy said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you!
> Item name: Dior j’adiore pump
> Online reseller name: Facebook
> Direct URL link:https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1571964389631012/
> 
> View attachment 4803079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803083


Not sure about these, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

stylistamie said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this lady dior bag. Thank you
> 
> Item name: Lady dior small ultra matte blush
> Online reseller name: hcruz
> Direct URL link: https://shopee.ph/product/35379155/3842806306?smtt=0.0.9
> 
> View attachment 4803008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803014


Photos of the logo inside and of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi AverageJoe, I posted this bag for authentication a few days ago however the seller didn't know where the date code was, anyway I purchased the bag and here is the date code. Do you still believe it is authentic? Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4802687


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ry_ankix

Hi, Could you please authentic this?

Item name: Dior Houndstooth mini book tote
Seller ID:sheuk32
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...764108?hash=item23d8f4998c:g:YRcAAOSwu7de3VDJ


----------



## stylistamie

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the logo inside and of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


Hi I only have photos of the black one with more details https://shopee.ph/product/35379155/4542684543?smtt=0.0.9
Lady dior ultra matte black medium

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

stylistamie said:


> Hi I only have photos of the black one with more details https://shopee.ph/product/35379155/4542684543?smtt=0.0.9
> Lady dior ultra matte black medium
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4803387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803393


I believe this is fake.


----------



## sab12345

I found a circa 1960s clutch (show photos) but no tag with serial number. Is this accurate for an older style?


----------



## Betsyboo25

Hi,

I wondered if you could give your thoughts on the following.

I am looking for a new strap to change out with my existing one and I really love this  design but can’t find anything else like it doing google searches for authentic items which gives me suspicions - perhaps I am just looking in the wrong places.

Any help you can offer would be hugely appreciated,

Thanks in advance and apologies for the last minute request 


Item name: Christian Dior vintage saddle Bag Strap multicolour
Item number: 333662872449
Seller ID: tyler$$$
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333662872449


----------



## averagejoe

sab12345 said:


> I found a circa 1960s clutch (show photos) but no tag with serial number. Is this accurate for an older style?
> 
> View attachment 4803413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803415


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for your authentication request.

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Betsyboo25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if you could give your thoughts on the following.
> 
> I am looking for a new strap to change out with my existing one and I really love this  design but can’t find anything else like it doing google searches for authentic items which gives me suspicions - perhaps I am just looking in the wrong places.
> 
> Any help you can offer would be hugely appreciated,
> 
> Thanks in advance and apologies for the last minute request
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior vintage saddle Bag Strap multicolour
> Item number: 333662872449
> Seller ID: tyler$$$
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333662872449


Sorry, not sure about this style, and there is at least one detail that looks off to me.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Betsyboo25

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, not sure about this style, and there is at least one detail that looks off to me.



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Citrapuspa

Hello dear friends,

Would someone kindly help me, whether this vintage lady dior is authentic or not. Your help mean the world to me. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Citrapuspa said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> Would someone kindly help me, whether this vintage lady dior is authentic or not. Your help mean the world to me. Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Citrapuspa

Th





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much, although i am still in doubt because this bag does not have a serial number or date code, it is true that the vintage lady dior did not have a serial number or date code on the back of the tag?

Thank you in advance


----------



## orsisz

Dear @averagejoe !
i would like to ask your help authenticating this Dior double saddle bowler bag (i am not sure whether this is the proper name of the bag).
Pls find attached the pictures. 
many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## namida23

Item name: Dior Bar Bag
Item number:  6609871 
Seller ID: Cristina
Direct URL link: Vestiaire Collective

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Citrapuspa said:


> Th
> thank you so much, although i am still in doubt because this bag does not have a serial number or date code, it is true that the vintage lady dior did not have a serial number or date code on the back of the tag?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Some of them didn't have them. I wouldn't have said that I believed it was authentic unless I was sure.


----------



## averagejoe

orsisz said:


> Dear @averagejoe !
> i would like to ask your help authenticating this Dior double saddle bowler bag (i am not sure whether this is the proper name of the bag).
> Pls find attached the pictures.
> many thanks for your help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4805314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805322


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

namida23 said:


> Item name: Dior Bar Bag
> Item number:  6609871
> Seller ID: Cristina
> Direct URL link: Vestiaire Collective
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic. We normally need a photo of the date code for authentications. Please request that from the seller in the future.


----------



## orsisz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Mtedja

dear averagejoe,
Please help me to check whether this med lady dior is authentic. I bought it from the reseller. I am doubt as the card is not stamped. The seller said that bag with non stamped card coming from outlet. But i also read that outlet does not sell lady dior handbag. I would need your input and knowledge. Many thanks!


----------



## Aggie19

Hi, this scarf was my mother in laws and I’m wondering if it is authentic?
many thanks x


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> dear averagejoe,
> Please help me to check whether this med lady dior is authentic. I bought it from the reseller. I am doubt as the card is not stamped. The seller said that bag with non stamped card coming from outlet. But i also read that outlet does not sell lady dior handbag. I would need your input and knowledge. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806007
> View attachment 4806008
> View attachment 4806009
> View attachment 4806010
> View attachment 4806011
> View attachment 4806012
> View attachment 4806015
> View attachment 4806029
> View attachment 4806031
> View attachment 4806033
> View attachment 4806042
> View attachment 4806044


I believe this is authentic. Some SAs do not fill in the card at all. My most recent Saddle bag had the card left blank, and it's from the Dior boutique at full price.


----------



## averagejoe

Aggie19 said:


> Hi, this scarf was my mother in laws and I’m wondering if it is authentic?
> many thanks x


I believe this is fake


----------



## Saiem

Hello All 
I was wondering if this Dior Saddle Belt bag here is authentic 
Thanks so much in advance x


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Saiem said:


> Hello All
> I was wondering if this Dior Saddle Belt bag here is authentic
> Thanks so much in advance x
> 
> View attachment 4807520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807528


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Niya

Help me authenticate this lady Dior please, thanks before


----------



## bagaholic786

PLEASE check this, I posted it and just now found this thread and there are too many attachments to repost lol




__





						Authenticate my Lady Dior Medium Bag!
					

Hello everyone, I recieved this bag as a gift from someone who told me they bought it pre-loved, but I do not know enough about the bag to confirm it's authenticity? Can anyone help... thanks!   And if it perhaps not authentic, could you possibly tell me what details are wrong? I'd hate to see...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ibb9

Hii, does this always mean that the bag is fake: 

Cause I heard its only supposed to say “Christian Dior” 

Thank you


----------



## bagaholic786

Please can you help authenticate my dior, I made a post before i found this thread and there's too many attachments lol, thank you! 





__





						Authenticate my Lady Dior Medium Bag!
					

Hello everyone, I recieved this bag as a gift from someone who told me they bought it pre-loved, but I do not know enough about the bag to confirm it's authenticity? Can anyone help... thanks!   And if it perhaps not authentic, could you possibly tell me what details are wrong? I'd hate to see...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Msangelicad23

Hello, received this vintage lady dior bag today but I’m unsure if authentic or not . I don’t see serial number on tag. Please help  thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Help me authenticate this lady Dior please, thanks before
> 
> View attachment 4808320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808324


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bagaholic786 said:


> PLEASE check this, I posted it and just now found this thread and there are too many attachments to repost lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate my Lady Dior Medium Bag!
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I recieved this bag as a gift from someone who told me they bought it pre-loved, but I do not know enough about the bag to confirm it's authenticity? Can anyone help... thanks!   And if it perhaps not authentic, could you possibly tell me what details are wrong? I'd hate to see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Ibb9 said:


> Hii, does this always mean that the bag is fake:
> 
> Cause I heard its only supposed to say “Christian Dior”
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4808558


I cannot authenticate with just one picture. And whoever told you that has little experience with Dior bags. I suspect it's a Youtuber/vlogger.


----------



## averagejoe

Msangelicad23 said:


> Hello, received this vintage lady dior bag today but I’m unsure if authentic or not . I don’t see serial number on tag. Please help  thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808864


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future.

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

Dear Averagejoe,

can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance


Item name: Large Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: Yoogi’s Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...ambskin-leather-large-lady-dior-tote-bag.html


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , 
Please help me authenticate this saddle bag:


----------



## TonyLeClubKid

Hi, everyone!
Came across this bag on Depop! Hope someone can authenticate it as the price seems a bit too good to be true.
I did ask them for more pics and I’m waiting for them but in the mean time this is all they have posted.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Please help me authenticate this saddle bag:
> 
> View attachment 4809015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809023



here are some additional photos of the label


----------



## Msangelicad23

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for an authentication request in the future.
> 
> I believe this is authentic.


I’m sorry this is my first time here. But thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## yohanapra

Hello averagejoe, i would like to buy this secondhand Lady Dior bag from a german secondhand website ebay kleinanzeigen (not ebay). I have asked the seller for more pictures of the bag, I have my doubt on the bag because of the lining inside and the 'MADE IN ITALY' font. Could you look at it and tell me if it is authentic? Because the price is so good. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

yohanapra said:


> Hello averagejoe, i would like to buy this secondhand Lady Dior bag from a german secondhand website ebay kleinanzeigen (not ebay). I have asked the seller for more pictures of the bag, I have my doubt on the bag because of the lining inside and the 'MADE IN ITALY' font. Could you look at it and tell me if it is authentic? Because the price is so good.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4809162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809169


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> here are some additional photos of the label
> 
> View attachment 4809051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809054


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

TonyLeClubKid said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Came across this bag on Depop! Hope someone can authenticate it as the price seems a bit too good to be true.
> I did ask them for more pics and I’m waiting for them but in the mean time this is all they have posted.
> View attachment 4809042
> View attachment 4809042
> View attachment 4809043
> View attachment 4809045
> View attachment 4809044


Please share whatever other pictures the seller sends. Photos of the front of the interior tag and of the logo engraving behind the metal box that connects the C and D are required.


----------



## Ibb9

averagejoe said:


> I cannot authenticate with just one picture. And whoever told you that has little experience with Dior bags. I suspect it's a Youtuber/vlogger.



Yes it was on youtube haha thanks, I sent to realauthetication and they said it was authentic but I thought they made a mistake because of this printing. Saw two youtubers saying that hahaha


----------



## darinachudo

Hello guys!
I would like to buy secondhand Dior saddle bag from a Russian secondhand seller with no reviews on Ebay. I waited for long for some russian seller cause most of the bags are fron Japan\EU\UK - and i need to pay custom fee if buy there. So i checked this bag visually (online) and it seems authentic. I also visited the Dior store here in Saint-Petersburg (Russia) and tried to remember how the original bag looks like. 
All that i see (confusing things) is a little "crease" on the top of the bag so I asked for additional picture from the inside. Seller sent it and it seems (from my side) that everything is ok with this bag. But still i would like to know your point of view and would really appreciate with any your opinions!

Item name: Dior saddle bag
Item number: (on ebay?) 402349124079
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/mercer137?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 \ mercer137 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/402349124079




Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

darinachudo said:


> Hello guys!
> I would like to buy secondhand Dior saddle bag from a Russian secondhand seller with no reviews on Ebay. I waited for long for some russian seller cause most of the bags are fron Japan\EU\UK - and i need to pay custom fee if buy there. So i checked this bag visually (online) and it seems authentic. I also visited the Dior store here in Saint-Petersburg (Russia) and tried to remember how the original bag looks like.
> All that i see (confusing things) is a little "crease" on the top of the bag so I asked for additional picture from the inside. Seller sent it and it seems (from my side) that everything is ok with this bag. But still i would like to know your point of view and would really appreciate with any your opinions!
> 
> Item name: Dior saddle bag
> Item number: (on ebay?) 402349124079
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/mercer137?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 \ mercer137
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/402349124079
> 
> View attachment 4809396
> View attachment 4809396
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## darinachudo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you so much! But can i ask you why - i mean - what you see on these pictures that are telling you that this is fake - cause i'm also searching for this bag and want to see what you see. If it is against the rules so just delete my message


----------



## averagejoe

darinachudo said:


> Thank you so much! But can i ask you why - i mean - what you see on these pictures that are telling you that this is fake - cause i'm also searching for this bag and want to see what you see. If it is against the rules so just delete my message


We do not disclose reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## darinachudo

averagejoe said:


> We do not disclose reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


I see. Thank you so much for your work guys!


----------



## julzzang

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code inside the bag is required.


 Took additional photos of the bag


----------



## dcheung

Is this authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Morgana le Fay

Dear Averagejoe,
a few days ago I posted a request of authentication and I see you have answered all the other requests before and after, but not mine.
Did I make any mistake?
In case you haven’t seen my previous post, I quote it here below.
Can you please tell me your opinion about the bag?
Thank you in advance




Morgana le Fay said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item name: Large Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: Yoogi’s Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/christ...ambskin-leather-large-lady-dior-tote-bag.html


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> Took additional photos of the bag
> 
> View attachment 4811095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811098


I'm not sure about this one. One of the details on it looks off, and I'm not sure if it's due to authenticity. I was looking at your other picture of the bag on the Dudes and their Dior's thread as well.


----------



## averagejoe

dcheung said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811250
> View attachment 4811251
> View attachment 4811252
> View attachment 4811253
> View attachment 4811254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811257


Please post this in the Chanel authentication thread. We only authenticate Dior bags in this thread.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Morgana le Fay said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> a few days ago I posted a request of authentication and I see you have answered all the other requests before and after, but not mine.
> Did I make any mistake?
> In case you haven’t seen my previous post, I quote it here below.
> Can you please tell me your opinion about the bag?
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic. Sorry I missed your post.


----------



## Smainey

Hello averagejoe, 

Kindly assist to authenticate this bag for me please! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## nkaye

Hi @averagejoe 
I'm new to Dior. I think I already know the answer, but do you mind taking a look for me? 
Thank you very much


----------



## FayAllDay

Name:CHRISTIAN DIOR SILVER SHIMMER CANNAGE QUILTED SATIN MEDIUM BAG PRE-OWNED $1999
Number: 323450574502
Seller: frasilnic
Url: n/a
Everything looks good until I get to the leather charm. Looking for a second option. They state its 100%


----------



## bagaholic786

Why do u think the bag is fake?


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


----------



## FayAllDay

bagaholic786 said:


> Why do u think the bag is fake?


I believe glitter bag to be real until the back of charm leather says Made In Italy. Isnt it suppose to only read Christian Dior?


----------



## k5ml3k

NM ☺️


----------



## FayAllDay

Ibb9 said:


> Hii, does this always mean that the bag is fake:
> 
> Cause I heard its only supposed to say “Christian Dior”
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4808558


I am in the same position with leather charm throwing off the authentication. Any luck with responses?


----------



## averagejoe

bagaholic786 said:


> Why do u think the bag is fake?


We do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake, nor will I say that lightly.


----------



## averagejoe

FayAllDay said:


> I am in the same position with leather charm throwing off the authentication. Any luck with responses?


I have already answered that:




__





						Authenticate This DIOR
					

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.  Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## averagejoe

nkaye said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> I'm new to Dior. I think I already know the answer, but do you mind taking a look for me?
> Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4812643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812653
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812654


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Smainey said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> Kindly assist to authenticate this bag for me please! Thanks in advanced!
> 
> View attachment 4812624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812630
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812632
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812633
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812634


Photos of the R charm and the back of each of the metal grommets to which the handles are attached (to show the "screws") are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

FayAllDay said:


> Name:CHRISTIAN DIOR SILVER SHIMMER CANNAGE QUILTED SATIN MEDIUM BAG PRE-OWNED $1999
> Number: 323450574502
> Seller: frasilnic
> Url: n/a
> Everything looks good until I get to the leather charm. Looking for a second option. They state its 100%


Without a URL nor the company that this listing is available through, I cannot see any photos for the item. Please post photos or a working URL.


----------



## Smainey

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the R charm and the back of each of the metal grommets to which the handles are attached (to show the "screws") are needed.



Hi Joe, 

Please find more photos! Thanks!


----------



## Luxbagaddict55

Hi,

can you please authenticate this Lady Dior for me?









						Christian Dior Pink Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
					

Looking for a chic and elegant bag with a vintage flair? This Christian Dior Cannage Lambskin Leather Lady Dior Medium Tote Bag is the one for you! This structured bag is made of buttery soft lambskin leather with a quilted pattern embroidery. It features cheery pink leather and dangling DIOR...




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Smainey said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Please find more photos! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4812859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812864


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Luxbagaddict55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please authenticate this Lady Dior for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Pink Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Medium Lady Dior Bag
> 
> 
> Looking for a chic and elegant bag with a vintage flair? This Christian Dior Cannage Lambskin Leather Lady Dior Medium Tote Bag is the one for you! This structured bag is made of buttery soft lambskin leather with a quilted pattern embroidery. It features cheery pink leather and dangling DIOR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812872
> View attachment 4812873
> View attachment 4812874
> View attachment 4812875
> View attachment 4812876
> View attachment 4812885


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Smainey

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for your time! I was trying to find this shade of pink but I didn't managed to find much images of it or people reselling this shade of pink.

But it's so beautiful, I had to buy it!


----------



## Luxbagaddict55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you !!


----------



## hci92

Hello!

I wanted to ask your help to authenticate this bag. I understand the photos provided might not be in ideal condition. I tried asking the seller to provide additional photos but haven't gotten a response so I wanted to see if it's possible to authenticate with just these photos.

Item: DIOR 30 MONTAIGNE LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Item number:
Seller ID: @dounia2210411
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-30-montaigne-dior-handbag-11246963.shtml

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Pamelavicente

Hello everyone im buying this Dior bag today and i would like to know if this is 100% 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
authentic


----------



## cherriefairy

Hi lovelies, could someone please help me verify this bag?    
Name: my lady dior black lambskin
Seller: arh6n4e-46
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133487010251


----------



## averagejoe

hci92 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to ask your help to authenticate this bag. I understand the photos provided might not be in ideal condition. I tried asking the seller to provide additional photos but haven't gotten a response so I wanted to see if it's possible to authenticate with just these photos.
> 
> Item: DIOR 30 MONTAIGNE LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
> Item number:
> Seller ID: @dounia2210411
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-30-montaigne-dior-handbag-11246963.shtml
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Several more photos are needed, especially of the clasp on the strap (front and back), the front of the CD lock and back, and of the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

Pamelavicente said:


> Hello everyone im buying this Dior bag today and i would like to know if this is 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> View attachment 4813787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813789


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for authentication requests.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

cherriefairy said:


> Hi lovelies, could someone please help me verify this bag?
> Name: my lady dior black lambskin
> Seller: arh6n4e-46
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133487010251
> 
> View attachment 4814062
> View attachment 4814063
> View attachment 4814064
> View attachment 4814064
> View attachment 4814065
> View attachment 4814066
> View attachment 4814062
> View attachment 4814063
> View attachment 4814064
> View attachment 4814065
> View attachment 4814066
> View attachment 4814067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814069


The link provided doesn't work, and the pictures are not adequate to authenticate with.


----------



## Ragdollmama

Hi! Looking for authentication for my new LD purchased from private seller.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Sorry I missed your post.


No problem, I understand you look at lots of requests. Thank you very much!


----------



## bagaholic786

FayAllDay said:


> I believe glitter bag to be real until the back of charm leather says Made In Italy. Isnt it suppose to only read Christian Dior?


No I am sure it is supposed to read made in italy


----------



## averagejoe

Ragdollmama said:


> Hi! Looking for authentication for my new LD purchased from private seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814239
> View attachment 4814240
> View attachment 4814241
> View attachment 4814242
> View attachment 4814243
> View attachment 4814244
> View attachment 4814245
> View attachment 4814246
> View attachment 4814247
> View attachment 4814248
> View attachment 4814249
> View attachment 4814250


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Luceb09

Hello! looking to buy a Dior multipocket bag on ebay but not sure if authentic or not. Not sure if the pictures in the ad are good enough but I would appreciate any help with authenticating. Thank you in advance.

Item name:Christian Dior Black Bag
Item number:333659821607
Seller ID: mylove123uk (63)
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333659821607


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Luceb09 said:


> Hello! looking to buy a Dior multipocket bag on ebay but not sure if authentic or not. Not sure if the pictures in the ad are good enough but I would appreciate any help with authenticating. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Black Bag
> Item number:333659821607
> Seller ID: mylove123uk (63)
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333659821607


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Luceb09

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yay!!! Amazing. Thank you for your help  ^^


----------



## Jakikay

Dear Average Joe,
Can you kindly help authenticate this bag please?
Item: Lady Dior
Seller: Thriftpics
*Thank you!!















	

		
			
		

		
	
[/MEDIA]*


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Dear Average Joe,
> Can you kindly help authenticate this bag please?
> Item: Lady Dior
> Seller: Thriftpics
> *Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4816393
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816394
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/MEDIA]*


I believe this is fake


----------



## Annapurse23

Hi dear Joe, please help to authenticate this Dior Saddle Rasta bag
Thank you !


----------



## averagejoe

Annapurse23 said:


> Hi dear Joe, please help to authenticate this Dior Saddle Rasta bag
> Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4816874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816878


I believe this is fake


----------



## Annapurse23

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Oh thank you for saving me from purchasing it then)


----------



## yohanapra

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you so much!!! I'm buying the bag now


----------



## Hahyoon726

Please help me authenticate this bag. This is a vintage that I just received from reseller luxareto. The URL is https://luxareto.myshopify.com/collections/all-products/products/dior-red-trotter-handbag


----------



## averagejoe

Hahyoon726 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. This is a vintage that I just received from reseller luxareto. The URL is https://luxareto.myshopify.com/collections/all-products/products/dior-red-trotter-handbag
> 
> View attachment 4817414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817423


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Hahyoon726

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## vintagefinds5

Hi! Would anyone be able to authenticate this Dior Romantique monogram pink bag?? I got it from an instagram vintage shop, it came with original dior box And dior tissue but nothing else. The piping is rubbed off in places and continuing to come off. Otherwise it feels great quality. The code is 08-RU-0076


----------



## averagejoe

vintagefinds5 said:


> View attachment 4818153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Would anyone be able to authenticate this Dior Romantique monogram pink bag?? I got it from an instagram vintage shop, it came with original dior box And dior tissue but nothing else. The piping is rubbed off in places and continuing to come off. Otherwise it feels great quality. The code is 08-RU-0076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818153
> View attachment 4818154
> View attachment 4818155
> View attachment 4818156


I believe this is authentic. Normally we need a photo of the back of the interior tag with the date code to be sure.


----------



## hci92

Hello! Looking to buy this one on Fashionphile. Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item name: Christian Dior Oblique DiorAddict Small Flap Bag
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-oblique-dioraddict-small-flap-bag-navy-blue-504465

Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

hci92 said:


> Hello! Looking to buy this one on Fashionphile. Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Oblique DiorAddict Small Flap Bag
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-oblique-dioraddict-small-flap-bag-navy-blue-504465
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## eikibb

Item name: Christian Dior Bobby Shoulder Bag
Item number: 224118322798
Seller ID: alex_bor0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224118322798

Thanks million!


----------



## averagejoe

eikibb said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Bobby Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 224118322798
> Seller ID: alex_bor0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224118322798
> 
> Thanks million!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please authenticate this saddle bag: 
Thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please authenticate this saddle bag:
> Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4820560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820564
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820566


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Joe, what do you think  seller is saying the shoulder strap didn’t come with the bag
Item: lady Dior 
Seller: Angela 
Item number / Vestiairecollective
Link 


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/red-python-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4855397.shtml


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Hi there, 

I am looking to purchase a Book Tote, and noticed this one on eBay... The price of it seems too good to be true... I have sent the seller a message to send more images of the bag, and the paperwork... 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-and...-Bag-in-Navy-Oblique-Canvas-2019/363078609118 

Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Joe, what do you think  seller is saying the shoulder strap didn’t come with the bag
> Item: lady Dior
> Seller: Angela
> Item number / Vestiairecollective
> Link
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/red-python-lady-dior-dior-handbag-4855397.shtml


Please post close-up pictures of the front of the interior tag, the date code sewn into the lining, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the D I O R charms.

I'm pretty sure all mini Lady Dior bags came with the strap. This one would have come with a python strap. Would seem odd that a higher-priced python Lady Dior comes with one less carry option than the lower-priced lambskin ones.


----------



## averagejoe

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Book Tote, and noticed this one on eBay... The price of it seems too good to be true... I have sent the seller a message to send more images of the bag, and the paperwork...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-and...-Bag-in-Navy-Oblique-Canvas-2019/363078609118
> 
> Thanks so much!


I would like to see those pictures before confirming my opinion, but the price is waaay too good to be true, and also the seller has no feedback. These are warning signs for me, because some new sellers may have even taken pictures from other people on the internet to use as their own. You may not receive the bag as pictured if the seller even honours the sale transaction.


----------



## soft_pink

This isnt a bag but a dress. Authentic?? I am not sure if any clothes was made in china.


----------



## lvlove707

Hi @averagejoe - I was hoping that you could help me authenticate this necklace. Attached all the photos the seller has provided. Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

soft_pink said:


> This isnt a bag but a dress. Authentic?? I am not sure if any clothes was made in china.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821385


I can't authenticate this, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

lvlove707 said:


> Hi @averagejoe - I was hoping that you could help me authenticate this necklace. Attached all the photos the seller has provided. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4821471
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821473
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821474
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821477


Sorry I am not skilled in authenticating their fine jewelry


----------



## marialouisa1

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a saddle bag in the UK.  Do you think this is authentic please?:

Item name: Christian Dior saddle
Item number: 274459704305
Seller ID: christi2602
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...704305?hash=item3fe712bbf1:g:uwEAAOSwbp9fNsR7

thank you


----------



## averagejoe

marialouisa1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a saddle bag in the UK.  Do you think this is authentic please?:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior saddle
> Item number: 274459704305
> Seller ID: christi2602
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...704305?hash=item3fe712bbf1:g:uwEAAOSwbp9fNsR7
> 
> thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## jyl_ene

Hi there! 

I would really appreciate some help from the experts to authenticate this bag. It’s supposedly a vintage medium lady dior from 1998. I’m reading all the guides on the internet and it seems to tick a lot of boxes so I’m worried it’s a fake.

Really appreciate any help I can get on this! Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## emma1981

Hi was wondering about my bag its not new  was wondering if it was a real of fake  one has okpta159433 ok.0973688 the clips come of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

emma1981 said:


> Hi was wondering about my bag its not new  was wondering if it was a real of fake  one has okpta159433 ok.0973688 the clips come of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4821869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821870


I moved your thread here. Please do not start a new thread for authentication requests.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

jyl_ene said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would really appreciate some help from the experts to authenticate this bag. It’s supposedly a vintage medium lady dior from 1998. I’m reading all the guides on the internet and it seems to tick a lot of boxes so I’m worried it’s a fake.
> 
> Really appreciate any help I can get on this! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4821791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821797
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821803


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jyl_ene

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much.


----------



## banananarrr

Hi @averagejoe 
I would love to get your opinion on this wallet's authenticity before making a purchase
Item: Dior vintage long wallet 
Seller: anncloset 15 on IG
Date code is in the last photo, however it is very hard to read. Seller says it says Made in Italy 00LU0074 
Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

banananarrr said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> I would love to get your opinion on this wallet's authenticity before making a purchase
> Item: Dior vintage long wallet
> Seller: anncloset 15 on IG
> Date code is in the last photo, however it is very hard to read. Seller says it says Made in Italy 00LU0074
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4822679
> 
> View attachment 4822680
> 
> View attachment 4822681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822686
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822685


I believe this is authentic


----------



## idonothave1

Hi,

I’m looking to buy my first Dior vintage bag and would like your help to authenticate. Pardon me if I make any newbie mistakes. Hopefully there is enough pictures. If not, I will see if they will provide more close up pictures. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Dior Mini Marron Foncé Trotter Romantique
Online reseller name: Ann’s Fabulous Finds
Direct URL link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/p...otter-romantique?_pos=10&_sid=3a44e4f54&_ss=r


----------



## TimelessBelle

Hi AJ, could you kindly help me check the authenticity of this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TimelessBelle




----------



## TimelessBelle




----------



## averagejoe

idonothave1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking to buy my first Dior vintage bag and would like your help to authenticate. Pardon me if I make any newbie mistakes. Hopefully there is enough pictures. If not, I will see if they will provide more close up pictures. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Mini Marron Foncé Trotter Romantique
> Online reseller name: Ann’s Fabulous Finds
> Direct URL link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/p...otter-romantique?_pos=10&_sid=3a44e4f54&_ss=r


We usually require more close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back), but in this case, I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

TimelessBelle said:


> View attachment 4823374
> View attachment 4823375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823376


I believe this is authentic


----------



## TimelessBelle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank heaps, AJ!


----------



## Clarina Andreny

Hi @averagejoe,















Would you mind authenticating my preloved lady dior?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## idonothave1

averagejoe said:


> We usually require more close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back), but in this case, I believe this bag is authentic.



Thank you AJ! I will ask the consignor for the photos you requested just to be sure.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## iCritique

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*
> 
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html


Hi Average Joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you in advance!

Item Name:  Christian Dior Medium Diorama Bag - Metallic Onyx Microcannage Calfskin 
Item Number: n/a
Seller:  laureny88 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...810630?hash=item3b4c845206:g:wn0AAOSw~uVfNZGm


----------



## spartanwoman

Hoping someone knows enough about Mitzahs to help here?

Item name: Dior Scarf Toile Oblique Mitzah  Navy Blue Silk Twilly 
Item number:  402366535851 
Seller ID: charadelrey 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/402366535851?ul_noapp=true

I messaged the seller about guaranteeing authenticity since they have a no return policy. Here is her answer:

Thanks for inquiry.Our sources are reliable European retailers/outlets of luxury items with authentication experts on board.These twillies were received in condition described in the listing.All pictures are accurate.Good deal always comes at some cost. No original box,certificate included.If you need an ultimate verification of your concern and care for those,we kindly advise buying from vendors selling new items with tags and receipts.We treasure our reputation,value customers & strictly abide by regulations.We never had any complaints or returns.100% positive feedback from grateful buyers worldwide speaks for itself.We accept offers.How much were you willing to pay for 2 items?Let us know if you need more pictures in detail.
Best regards!
Chara del Rey Team.


----------



## spartanwoman

spartanwoman said:


> Hoping someone knows enough about Mitzahs to help here?
> 
> Item name: Dior Scarf Toile Oblique Mitzah  Navy Blue Silk Twilly
> Item number:  402366535851
> Seller ID: charadelrey
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/402366535851?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I messaged the seller about guaranteeing authenticity since they have a no return policy. Here is her answer:
> 
> Thanks for inquiry.Our sources are reliable European retailers/outlets of luxury items with authentication experts on board.These twillies were received in condition described in the listing.All pictures are accurate.Good deal always comes at some cost. No original box,certificate included.If you need an ultimate verification of your concern and care for those,we kindly advise buying from vendors selling new items with tags and receipts.We treasure our reputation,value customers & strictly abide by regulations.We never had any complaints or returns.100% positive feedback from grateful buyers worldwide speaks for itself.We accept offers.How much were you willing to pay for 2 items?Let us know if you need more pictures in detail.
> Best regards!
> Chara del Rey Team.


Whelp NM. It looks like ebay has removed all of her listings similar to the one i was asking about, or she took them all down herself. Interesting because there are still a few other listings active, but none of the Dior scarfs that were active before, and there were a lot of them.


----------



## idonothave1

averagejoe said:


> We usually require more close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back), but in this case, I believe this bag is authentic.



The consignor provided more photos of the interior and the front/back of the tag. Please see this link below because the photos are too large too attach. Hopefully they confirm your authentication.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u0yq1njopivswlo/AACH_nHPaLz7mHLpLy9d2oboa?dl=0


----------



## Cassie_Lou

Hello! New here so hoping I’m posting this correctly. Was wondering if I could have some help authenticating this tote. Usually I’m pretty good at spotting fakes but this has me a little confused. Recently purchased online from a seller who told me it is authentic and from japan. Soft leather straps and all the stitching is very well done, however, to me the stamp looks ever so slightly on an angle. Let me know your thoughts, would appreciate it. Thanks xxx Cass 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## iCritique

Hi Average Joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Christian Dior Medium Diorama Bag - Metallic Onyx Microcannage Calfskin
Item Number: 254686810630
Seller:  laureny88
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...810630?hash=item3b4c845206:g:wn0AAOSw~uVfNZGm

I'm sorry I didn't figure out how to post previously. I tried to go back and delete, but the "edit' function was not available.


----------



## averagejoe

iCritique said:


> Hi Average Joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Christian Dior Medium Diorama Bag - Metallic Onyx Microcannage Calfskin
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller:  laureny88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...810630?hash=item3b4c845206:g:wn0AAOSw~uVfNZGm
> 
> View attachment 4823656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823664


Close-up photos of the logo inside, of the date code, and of the lock (front and back) are required.


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> Hoping someone knows enough about Mitzahs to help here?
> 
> Item name: Dior Scarf Toile Oblique Mitzah  Navy Blue Silk Twilly
> Item number:  402366535851
> Seller ID: charadelrey
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/402366535851?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I messaged the seller about guaranteeing authenticity since they have a no return policy. Here is her answer:
> 
> Thanks for inquiry.Our sources are reliable European retailers/outlets of luxury items with authentication experts on board.These twillies were received in condition described in the listing.All pictures are accurate.Good deal always comes at some cost. No original box,certificate included.If you need an ultimate verification of your concern and care for those,we kindly advise buying from vendors selling new items with tags and receipts.We treasure our reputation,value customers & strictly abide by regulations.We never had any complaints or returns.100% positive feedback from grateful buyers worldwide speaks for itself.We accept offers.How much were you willing to pay for 2 items?Let us know if you need more pictures in detail.
> Best regards!
> Chara del Rey Team.


The link doesn't work, and when I tried to find the item with the item number, Ebay indicated that there is no listing with that number.


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> Whelp NM. It looks like ebay has removed all of her listings similar to the one i was asking about, or she took them all down herself. Interesting because there are still a few other listings active, but none of the Dior scarfs that were active before, and there were a lot of them.


Oh no wonder. I didn't read this message until after I replied to your previous message.


----------



## averagejoe

idonothave1 said:


> The consignor provided more photos of the interior and the front/back of the tag. Please see this link below because the photos are too large too attach. Hopefully they confirm your authentication.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u0yq1njopivswlo/AACH_nHPaLz7mHLpLy9d2oboa?dl=0


I confirm that I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Cassie_Lou said:


> Hello! New here so hoping I’m posting this correctly. Was wondering if I could have some help authenticating this tote. Usually I’m pretty good at spotting fakes but this has me a little confused. Recently purchased online from a seller who told me it is authentic and from japan. Soft leather straps and all the stitching is very well done, however, to me the stamp looks ever so slightly on an angle. Let me know your thoughts, would appreciate it. Thanks xxx Cass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824258
> View attachment 4824260
> View attachment 4824265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824268


I believe this is authentic. It's not usual for the logo to be crooked, but in this case, it must have been an error by the person preparing the leather label.


----------



## averagejoe

Clarina Andreny said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> View attachment 4823565
> 
> View attachment 4823567
> 
> View attachment 4823568
> 
> View attachment 4823572
> 
> View attachment 4823573
> 
> View attachment 4823576
> View attachment 4823574
> View attachment 4823577
> View attachment 4823580
> 
> Would you mind authenticating my preloved lady dior?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## spartanwoman

averagejoe said:


> Oh no wonder. I didn't read this message until after I replied to your previous message.


Thanks Joe! Obviously this seller has some kind of issues.


----------



## spartanwoman

OK let's try a different twilly...she says she does not know if this is authentic as it was given to her as a gift, so i am dubious...

Item Name: Bandeau Scarf/Purse Twilly
Seller ID: phclothes
Direct Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BANDEAU-SCARFPURSE-TWILLY-5f3ecfc5ff8304af9da44b5c


----------



## Selinaa

Hi AJ, I recently just bought the Lady Dior. I am a newbie to Dior, could you kindly help me authentic this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Educk

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
Item number: 203080246626
Seller ID: calibah303
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/203080246626

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you for your service

View attachment 4825004


View attachment 4825006


View attachment 4825008


View attachment 4825010


View attachment 4825012


View attachment 4825014


View attachment 4825016


View attachment 4825017


View attachment 4825018


View attachment 4825019


----------



## averagejoe

Educk said:


> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior My Lady Dior Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> Item number: 203080246626
> Seller ID: calibah303
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/203080246626
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you for your service
> 
> View attachment 4825004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825019


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Selinaa said:


> Hi AJ, I recently just bought the Lady Dior. I am a newbie to Dior, could you kindly help me authentic this bag? Thank you!
> View attachment 4824990
> 
> View attachment 4824966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824969


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> OK let's try a different twilly...she says she does not know if this is authentic as it was given to her as a gift, so i am dubious...
> 
> Item Name: Bandeau Scarf/Purse Twilly
> Seller ID: phclothes
> Direct Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BANDEAU-SCARFPURSE-TWILLY-5f3ecfc5ff8304af9da44b5c


I believe this is fake


----------



## Clarina Andreny

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------



## Mochibunnyy

Hi there! Would anyone be so kind as to help me authenticate this one for me?  I only have flash/indoor photos since it is night time here, but if this doesn't work I can try to take some in the sunlight tomorrow. Thank you so much!

Item name: Mini Lady Dior in Fard 
Online reseller name: Winwinlux
Direct URL link: https://www.facebook.com/winwinluxusa (Sorry there is no official item page as the conversations occurred over Messenger, but that is the resellers page)


----------



## Mochibunnyy

(continued from previous post)


----------



## averagejoe

Mochibunnyy said:


> (continued from previous post)
> 
> View attachment 4826063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826079


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mochibunnyy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so so much for the quick response! You are amazing


----------



## Cassie_Lou

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It's not usual for the logo to be crooked, but in this case, it must have been an error by the person preparing the leather label.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It's not usual for the logo to be crooked, but in this case, it must have been an error by the person preparing the leather label.



Thanks so much, I appreciate you taking the time to have a look for me. Have a lovely day


----------



## Nicola8469

Hi could anyone help me out with my bag. I bought it but the seller told me because it's vintage that there's no authentication number on the bag. Any help would be amazing xx


----------



## Nicola8469

Hi just wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag please.  The seller told me that there's no authentication number on the bag because it's vintage ‍♀️


----------



## averagejoe

Nicola8469 said:


> Hi could anyone help me out with my bag. I bought it but the seller told me because it's vintage that there's no authentication number on the bag. Any help would be amazing xx
> 
> View attachment 4826333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826334
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826335
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826337





Nicola8469 said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag please.  The seller told me that there's no authentication number on the bag because it's vintage ‍♀
> 
> View attachment 4826573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826575
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826581


Please do not post your request more than once, as it comes off as you rushing us for an answer, even if that is not your intention. It also clutters up this thread.

Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo details. Close up photos of all logo embossings and hardware on the bag is required for authentication.


----------



## Nicola8469

averagejoe said:


> Please do not post your request more than once, as it comes off as you rushing us for an answer, even if that is not your intention. It also clutters up this thread.
> 
> Please read the post at the top of this thread for photo details. Close up photos of all logo embossings and hardware on the bag is required for authentication.


Wasn't my intention. I'll ask elsewhere


----------



## cyclops68

Hello friends! I found a resale Dior Open Bar Tote (small) in a very pretty Celeste blue, but can’t seem to find the little leather tab with the production serial code in any of the inner pockets. The authenticity card is also not filled in or stamped. The purse’s weight feels sturdy, although the calf leather is thinner than I’m used to (like on a taurillon Diorissimo, but I understand that the Open Bar is supposed to be thinner). I’ve provided photos that I think could be useful or relevant, so I hope you could advise me on the authenticity of the item. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mariiiee_

Hello. An acquaintance of mine is selling her Vintage Lady Dior bag to me. I would like to inquire if the item's authentic. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## annashen

Hi, I would really appreciate some help on authenticating this listing. It would potentially be my first Dior purchase. Thank you very much!

Item name: Dior Diorama Leather Chain Shoulder Bag
Item number: 114369676091 
Seller ID: zoeaot
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-Authentic-Dior-Diorama-Leather-Chain-Shoulder-Bag/114369676091


----------



## averagejoe

mariiiee_ said:


> Hello. An acquaintance of mine is selling her Vintage Lady Dior bag to me. I would like to inquire if the item's authentic. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4827444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827449


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

annashen said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate some help on authenticating this listing. It would potentially be my first Dior purchase. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Leather Chain Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 114369676091
> Seller ID: zoeaot
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/As-new-Authentic-Dior-Diorama-Leather-Chain-Shoulder-Bag/114369676091


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> Hello friends! I found a resale Dior Open Bar Tote (small) in a very pretty Celeste blue, but can’t seem to find the little leather tab with the production serial code in any of the inner pockets. The authenticity card is also not filled in or stamped. The purse’s weight feels sturdy, although the calf leather is thinner than I’m used to (like on a taurillon Diorissimo, but I understand that the Open Bar is supposed to be thinner). I’ve provided photos that I think could be useful or relevant, so I hope you could advise me on the authenticity of the item. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4827404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827421


Looks okay so far, but without the date code, I can't be sure.


----------



## mariiiee_

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for authenticating it!


----------



## seraphelic

Hi, I found this vintage Dior bag that still looks amazing and was looking to see if this could be authenticated - and of course, please let me know if more pictures or details are needed please, thank you. It looks and feels real in real life, but of course I have my doubts as I scored this at a great price, and I am no expert.


----------



## averagejoe

seraphelic said:


> Hi, I found this vintage Dior bag that still looks amazing and was looking to see if this could be authenticated - and of course, please let me know if more pictures or details are needed please, thank you. It looks and feels real in real life, but of course I have my doubts as I scored this at a great price, and I am no expert.
> 
> View attachment 4827591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827608
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827610


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cyclops68

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay so far, but without the date code, I can't be sure.



Thanks very much AJ! Do you happen to know where the date code is located on an open bar tote? I can’t seem to figure out where it could be and if I might have overlooked it somehow...


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> Thanks very much AJ! Do you happen to know where the date code is located on an open bar tote? I can’t seem to figure out where it could be and if I might have overlooked it somehow...


Check in all the interior pockets (including along the interior seams), and also under the straps that are meant to close the bag.


----------



## annashen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Oh, thanks!!


----------



## TonyLeClubKid

hi, everyone!
I came across this bag online recently and curious if it’s authentic or not.
Thank you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

TonyLeClubKid said:


> hi, everyone!
> I came across this bag online recently and curious if it’s authentic or not.
> Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4828023
> View attachment 4828023
> View attachment 4828024
> View attachment 4828025
> View attachment 4828026
> View attachment 4828027
> View attachment 4828028
> View attachment 4828029
> View attachment 4828030
> View attachment 4828031
> View attachment 4828032
> View attachment 4828033


I believe this is authentic, but in terrible condition. The clasp is missing a few crystals. The bag looks misshapen. The leather piping on the edge of the bag has completely worn off in some places to show the white plastic tubing below, but the owner painted the plastic black to hide it (did the seller disclose these details?).


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hello! I bought this Dior coin purse on Vestiaire Collective and I was hoping I could please get some help authenticating it?

Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Red Leather Dior Purse
Online reseller name: Catherine (@Mathis)
Direct URL link:https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...es/dior/red-leather-dior-purse-10330407.shtml


----------



## bugaboo1969

Can someone help authenticate this?  Bought from Fashionphile but the code seems different that other.









						CHRISTIAN DIOR Patent Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
					

This is an authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Patent Cannage Medium Lady Dior in Light Pink.  This chic bag in a is crafted in a lovely beige pink patent leather.  The bag features rolled leather top handles, polished silver hardware including handle rings, large eyelet rings and a hanging Dior logo...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




This the one I purchased, trusted them but you never know. TIA


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

kerstinmaria said:


> Hello! I bought this Dior coin purse on Vestiaire Collective and I was hoping I could please get some help authenticating it?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Red Leather Dior Purse
> Online reseller name: Catherine (@Mathis)
> Direct URL link:https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...es/dior/red-leather-dior-purse-10330407.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4828758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828769


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bugaboo1969 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this?  Bought from Fashionphile but the code seems different that other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Patent Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Patent Cannage Medium Lady Dior in Light Pink.  This chic bag in a is crafted in a lovely beige pink patent leather.  The bag features rolled leather top handles, polished silver hardware including handle rings, large eyelet rings and a hanging Dior logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This the one I purchased, trusted them but you never know. TIA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## chachelchanel

Bought this bag off Vestiaire Collective. I know they do an authenticity check but I've seen that it is a bit hit and miss. The seller also did not have an authenticity card for the bag (although having one doesn't necessarily mean it's authentic either!) Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## Benkenzie

Hi Average Joe is it possible to give me an opinion on this lady Dior I purchased on ebay from Japan. I have worked on the bag myself and redyed it.
Thank you


----------



## Lilra

Hello, may I please have the bag authenticated? Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Dior Lady Dior handbag in beige and beige canvas
Item number: 133460325871 
Seller ID: ella_belle96
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133460325871

The seller said that there's no number tag that she can find.


----------



## bugaboo1969

I  just purchase this small Diorissimo bag, I compared it to my medium and it looks legit to me.  The leather is nice and buttery smooth.  It's dirty though!


----------



## averagejoe

chachelchanel said:


> Bought this bag off Vestiaire Collective. I know they do an authenticity check but I've seen that it is a bit hit and miss. The seller also did not have an authenticity card for the bag (although having one doesn't necessarily mean it's authentic either!) Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4829266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829269
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829271
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829272
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829273
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829276


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bugaboo1969 said:


> I  just purchase this small Diorissimo bag, I compared it to my medium and it looks legit to me.  The leather is nice and buttery smooth.  It's dirty though!
> 
> View attachment 4829831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829842


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lilra said:


> Hello, may I please have the bag authenticated? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Dior handbag in beige and beige canvas
> Item number: 133460325871
> Seller ID: ella_belle96
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133460325871
> 
> The seller said that there's no number tag that she can find.
> 
> View attachment 4829365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829374


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Benkenzie said:


> Hi Average Joe is it possible to give me an opinion on this lady Dior I purchased on ebay from Japan. I have worked on the bag myself and redyed it.
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4829343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829355


I believe this is authentic


----------



## chachelchanel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much @averagejoe !!!!


----------



## alex_tnns

Hello, I bought some pre-owned Dior Diorissimo sunglasses and I already have them at home, but there was no bill with it so I'm not sure if they are real ones.
I can't post some link or serial number because obviously I don't have them... but I took plenty of photos, maybe someone can tell me if it's real though.
The „Christian Dior“ on the inside of the right temple is not printed on but it's engraved somehow, wasn't sure if you can see that from the photos.
Item Name: Dior Diorissimo


----------



## Lilra

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your time!


----------



## averagejoe

alex_tnns said:


> Hello, I bought some pre-owned Dior Diorissimo sunglasses and I already have them at home, but there was no bill with it so I'm not sure if they are real ones.
> I can't post some link or serial number because obviously I don't have them... but I took plenty of photos, maybe someone can tell me if it's real though.
> The „Christian Dior“ on the inside of the right temple is not printed on but it's engraved somehow, wasn't sure if you can see that from the photos.
> Item Name: Dior Diorissimo
> View attachment 4830149
> View attachment 4830150
> View attachment 4830151
> View attachment 4830152
> View attachment 4830153
> View attachment 4830154
> View attachment 4830155
> View attachment 4830156
> View attachment 4830157


I believe these are authentic


----------



## Benkenzie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Tanyacheresh

Hello 
I’m trying to purchase this Dior saddle bag of someone from Instagram. Could you please help to authenticate?


----------



## kerstinmaria

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Tanyacheresh said:


> Hello
> I’m trying to purchase this Dior saddle bag of someone from Instagram. Could you please help to authenticate?


I believe this is fake


----------



## PandaBunny

Hi. Im new to Dior. I would like some help in figuring out if this bag is authentic please. Thank you


----------



## Evelyn88

Hi All bag lovers,

This is my first time buying preloved and i brought a lady dior. Would appreciate all your kind advice if this bag is authentic?
























Sorry if i post at the wrong place as this is my first time. But have heard alot of great things about this forum.

Appreciate all the advice. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Evelyn88 said:


> Hi All bag lovers,
> 
> This is my first time buying preloved and i brought a lady dior. Would appreciate all your kind advice if this bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if i post at the wrong place as this is my first time. But have heard alot of great things about this forum.
> 
> Appreciate all the advice. Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

PandaBunny said:


> Hi. Im new to Dior. I would like some help in figuring out if this bag is authentic please. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4830913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830914
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830916
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830918


I believe this is authentic


----------



## PandaBunny

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks!!


----------



## traceylou1977

Hi I’m new to Dior and this forum could you please authenticate this bag for me I’m so worried now I’ve bought it


----------



## traceylou1977

Sorry didn’t mean to put purse photo on


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please authenticate this saddle bag: 
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

traceylou1977 said:


> Hi I’m new to Dior and this forum could you please authenticate this bag for me I’m so worried now I’ve bought it
> 
> View attachment 4831515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831547


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please authenticate this saddle bag:
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4831697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831700
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831708


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jakikay

Hello @averagejoe 
Can you help me authenticate this re-colored Lady Dior bag? Original color was White and the seller re-colored it to Black.. Many thanks!!


----------



## traceylou1977

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## traceylou1977

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Can you help me authenticate this re-colored Lady Dior bag? Original color was White and the seller re-colored it to Black.. Many thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4832049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832059


I believe this is fake, and it's been redyed too!


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake, and it's been redyed too!


Yes the seller recolored it! Thanks Average Joe ❤️


----------



## alex_tnns

averagejoe said:


> I believe these are authentic


Thank you lots and thanks for taking time!


----------



## globestrutter88

Hi guys! Could anyone pls help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag in small
I have doubts on the serial number and also the handle tend to move on the side. Seller said its because of usage. 
Thanks in advance ! 
Item name : Lady Dior Small 
Seller name on Instagram: cdoluxeonlineph
Url: https://instagram.com/cdoluxeonlineph?igshid=q6r7gk3usfkd


----------



## Annapurse23

Good evening!
Was trying to purchase this Dior miss diorella bag , but not sure of authenticity, please help me !
Thank you xx


----------



## averagejoe

globestrutter88 said:


> Hi guys! Could anyone pls help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag in small
> I have doubts on the serial number and also the handle tend to move on the side. Seller said its because of usage.
> Thanks in advance !
> Item name : Lady Dior Small
> Seller name on Instagram: cdoluxeonlineph
> Url: https://instagram.com/cdoluxeonlineph?igshid=q6r7gk3usfkd


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Annapurse23 said:


> Good evening!
> Was trying to purchase this Dior miss diorella bag , but not sure of authenticity, please help me !
> Thank you xx


I believe this is fake


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? And if you know the name of the color, if you could let me know, that would be great! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? And if you know the name of the color, if you could let me know, that would be great! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 4833408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833419


More pics...sorry


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? And if you know the name of the color, if you could let me know, that would be great! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 4833408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833419


I believe this is authentic


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, averagejoe!!


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi! I'm interested in this bag, but not sure of it's authenticity. Please help. Thank you!


Item name: Rare Vtg Christian Dior by John Galliano Navy Pear Shape Saddle Trotter PVC Bag
Item number: 224136956891
Seller ID: thevtgfinds
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-C...956891?hash=item342f9a8bdb:g:~XcAAOSwyNdfKllM


----------



## AMart

Hi could you please help me get to understand this item is authentic from eBay 
Item name:Christian Dior Saddle Bag - 2019 - Black - Grained Calfskin Leather
Item number:303670315287
Seller ID:https://ebay.co.uk/usr/zoe4817741
Direct URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/30367031528


----------



## averagejoe

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi! I'm interested in this bag, but not sure of it's authenticity. Please help. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Rare Vtg Christian Dior by John Galliano Navy Pear Shape Saddle Trotter PVC Bag
> Item number: 224136956891
> Seller ID: thevtgfinds
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-C...956891?hash=item342f9a8bdb:g:~XcAAOSwyNdfKllM
> 
> View attachment 4834156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834165


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

AMart said:


> Hi could you please help me get to understand this item is authentic from eBay
> Item name:Christian Dior Saddle Bag - 2019 - Black - Grained Calfskin Leather
> Item number:303670315287
> Seller ID:https://ebay.co.uk/usr/zoe4817741
> Direct URL link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/30367031528


Please see the post at the top of this thread for photo requirements. Also, the price seems too good to be true, and the seller has no feedback.


----------



## Khrisss

Hi so I am about to purchase this Dior men’s saddle bag off of someone and need help, I want to know if it is real. The person claims it’s real but I am not convinced.


----------



## Sunszajn

Hi, when did Dior start including ab adjustable shoulder strap on the Lady Dior (ie medium)? thanks


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Dear @averagejoe , 
Good day! Please authenticate this saddle bag: 
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> Hi, when did Dior start including ab adjustable shoulder strap on the Lady Dior (ie medium)? thanks


I think around 2016 but I could be mistaken.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Dear @averagejoe ,
> Good day! Please authenticate this saddle bag:
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4835885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835893


Would like to see a close-up of the logo inside.


----------



## averagejoe

Khrisss said:


> Hi so I am about to purchase this Dior men’s saddle bag off of someone and need help, I want to know if it is real. The person claims it’s real but I am not convinced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834686
> View attachment 4834690
> View attachment 4834691
> View attachment 4834692


Please share close-up photos of the interior tag, and of the date code.

I agree with you. I'm not convinced either, but I would like to see more photos to confirm.


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> I think around 2016 but I could be mistaken.


Thank you


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> Would like to see a close-up of the logo inside.


Thanks for the reply, here is the logo photo:


----------



## Khrisss

averagejoe said:


> Please share close-up photos of the interior tag, and of the date code.
> 
> I agree with you. I'm not convinced either, but I would like to see more photos to confirm.


So I found out for myself that it’s definitely fake, this is a collab Dior currently has at the moment and they have the bag on the website. I looked at the inside tag and there is big white lettering under the “Dior” tag inside. There isn’t any of the white lettering in the bag that I was shown. I’m definitely reporting the page for selling fake goods and he claims he has “receipts of the purchase”


----------



## Labr1

Hi everyone I am new here . Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this medium lady Dior on Etsy.


Item name: lady Dior medium 

Online reseller name: Etsy (flowing elegance)

Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/864...dy-dior-women-vintage?ref=hp_rv-1&frs=1&cns=1

thank you


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hey guys!
I bought this bag from a consignment shop here in Germany and would love to know your opinion of this bag is fake or real. Thank you so so much!


----------



## dangerouscurves

More photo:


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Thanks for the reply, here is the logo photo:
> 
> View attachment 4836693


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Hi everyone I am new here . Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this medium lady Dior on Etsy.
> 
> 
> Item name: lady Dior medium
> 
> Online reseller name: Etsy (flowing elegance)
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/864...dy-dior-women-vintage?ref=hp_rv-1&frs=1&cns=1
> 
> thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

dangerouscurves said:


> Hey guys!
> I bought this bag from a consignment shop here in Germany and would love to know your opinion of this bag is fake or real. Thank you so so much!
> View attachment 4837249
> View attachment 4837250
> View attachment 4837251
> View attachment 4837252
> View attachment 4837253
> View attachment 4837255
> View attachment 4837256
> View attachment 4837257
> View attachment 4837258
> View attachment 4837259
> View attachment 4837260
> View attachment 4837261


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Labr1

Thank you so much


----------



## dangerouscurves

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! I was afraid it was fake because when I googled it, it says the real one shouldn't say Christian Dior Made in Italy on the back of the leather piece behind the letter O. Thank you again


----------



## averagejoe

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you so much! I was afraid it was fake because when I googled it, it says the real one shouldn't say Christian Dior Made in Italy on the back of the leather piece behind the letter O. Thank you again


People who say that don't know what they are talking about. They know little about the history of the Lady Dior and of the Dior brand.


----------



## dangerouscurves

averagejoe said:


> People who say that don't know what they are talking about. They know little about the history of the Lady Dior and of the Dior brand.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Allis

Just picked up my first Lady Dior and would really like your opinion on whether it is real or fake, since I don't know much about what to look for..
The bag is from 2008 if I read the date tag right and in fairly good condition.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe 
Could you help me authenticate this bag  I just received it preloved 
Style: Nylon Vintage Lady Dior 

thank you so much!!!! @averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

Allis said:


> Just picked up my first Lady Dior and would really like your opinion on whether it is real or fake, since I don't know much about what to look for..
> The bag is from 2008 if I read the date tag right and in fairly good condition.
> View attachment 4838656
> View attachment 4838657
> View attachment 4838658
> View attachment 4838659
> View attachment 4838660
> View attachment 4838661
> View attachment 4838662
> View attachment 4838663
> View attachment 4838664
> View attachment 4838665


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> Could you help me authenticate this bag  I just received it preloved
> Style: Nylon Vintage Lady Dior
> 
> thank you so much!!!! @averagejoe
> 
> View attachment 4838771
> View attachment 4838772
> View attachment 4838773
> View attachment 4838774
> View attachment 4838775
> View attachment 4838776


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Allis

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you  I had a good feeling about the bag, but I have never held a Lady Dior in my hand and I know that there are lots of fakes out there. Your reply brings peace to my mind.


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you @averagejoe !!!  I really appreciate all of your help!!!!! You rock! Have a wonderful wkend!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi! Hope you guys are well! I haven’t been good at authenticating Dior bags, so seeking for your help as always. I’ve gotten better at checking for real balenciaga bags because of your previous guidance. 

The other details look good to me except for the tag? I haven’t seen Dior tags that were heat stamped. But I might be wrong.


Item name: Lady *D-I-O-R* shoulder/handbag Medium
Item number: 154074417670
Seller ID: grashel1202
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/154074417670


----------



## nunusu

I need help!!!!!
I purchased this 2014 limited edition dior lady in the boutique myself. But I never paid attention to the date code until recently when I try to sell the bag.There is an “x”next to the date code. Anyone has any idea what this is?????


----------



## charm_me_bag

Hi Average Joe/Eddy,

I will be delighted if you can help me to authenticate this MC Lady Dior. Attacments are the photos


----------



## JoyceA

Hello dear, 
Please help me authenticate this dior saddle bag. 

Item: Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: RU 0010
Seller ID: 
Direct URL link: 










Thank you in advance.
Regards


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Evelyn88

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks @averagejoe . Really appreciate it.


----------



## averagejoe

JoyceA said:


> Hello dear,
> Please help me authenticate this dior saddle bag.
> 
> Item: Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: RU 0010
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> View attachment 4840031
> View attachment 4840033
> View attachment 4840034
> View attachment 4840036
> View attachment 4840037
> View attachment 4840038
> View attachment 4840040
> View attachment 4840041
> View attachment 4840042
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Regards


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for authentication requests.

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

charm_me_bag said:


> Hi Average Joe/Eddy,
> 
> I will be delighted if you can help me to authenticate this MC Lady Dior. Attacments are the photos
> 
> View attachment 4839873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839881


Photos of date code and logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

nunusu said:


> I need help!!!!!
> I purchased this 2014 limited edition dior lady in the boutique myself. But I never paid attention to the date code until recently when I try to sell the bag.There is an “x”next to the date code. Anyone has any idea what this is?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839864


It may have been marked for an employee private sale? They used to punch a small hole in this tag if the bag was sold during an employee sale.


----------



## averagejoe

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi! Hope you guys are well! I haven’t been good at authenticating Dior bags, so seeking for your help as always. I’ve gotten better at checking for real balenciaga bags because of your previous guidance.
> 
> The other details look good to me except for the tag? I haven’t seen Dior tags that were heat stamped. But I might be wrong.
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady *D-I-O-R* shoulder/handbag Medium
> Item number: 154074417670
> Seller ID: grashel1202
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/154074417670


I believe this is fake


----------



## JoyceA

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for authentication requests.
> 
> I believe this is fake.


Hello dear, I've got this bag as a preowned gift, that's why I needed some help to know if it's fake or authentic. thank you for your assistance


----------



## nunusu

averagejoe said:


> It may have been marked for an employee private sale? They used to punch a small hole in this tag if the bag was sold during an employee sale.


Thank you for your input. No I do not see any holes. This is so strange. I have never seen an c mark, can’t seem to find any information online either.


----------



## nunusu

nunusu said:


> Thank you for your input. No I do not see any holes. This is so strange. I have never seen an c mark, can’t seem to find any information online either.


An “x “ mark. I made a typo there. Not “c “ mark


----------



## averagejoe

nunusu said:


> An “x “ mark. I made a typo there. Not “c “ mark


Sorry I misread your original post. You got this from the boutique, so it's not an employee sale item. In this case, it is probably just based on which site the bag is made.


----------



## nunusu

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I misread your original post. You got this from the boutique, so it's not an employee sale item. In this case, it is probably just based on which site the bag is made.


Thank you for your reply. I’m just very worried that this could be a fake. Although it’s from the boutique. Does it look authentic to you though?


----------



## averagejoe

nunusu said:


> Thank you for your reply. I’m just very worried that this could be a fake. Although it’s from the boutique. Does it look authentic to you though?


It looks 100% authentic. I wasn't doubting that part at all. It was more a matter of me trying to guess what the x stood for.


----------



## Sunszajn

Please kindly authenticate this bag - it has loads of pictures thanks

lady Dior
Vestiaire 
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-11524388.shtml


----------



## ladydiorloves

Hi Average Joe/Eddy,

Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior in patent leather. the stitchings are slightly off coloured as the bag is a little dirty. got this preloved.


----------



## GoddessAngel

Hi, I'm hoping Average Joe/someone can help me check if this bag authentic or fake. The lambskin is indeed durable after banging into places and the charms is unable to be lifted up. However, the card with the misspelling and the Leather charm behind the "O" stating the "Made in Italy" is making me suspicious. Also I noticed the bottom/side of the stitching differs with the current Lady Dior bags. Thanks a lot for your help!

Attached the images below :


----------



## GoddessAngel

Evelyn88 said:


> Hi All bag lovers,
> 
> This is my first time buying preloved and i brought a lady dior. Would appreciate all your kind advice if this bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if i post at the wrong place as this is my first time. But have heard alot of great things about this forum.
> 
> Appreciate all the advice. Thanks



I just noticed your bag is similar to mine with the charms and the stitching at the side.  Feeling not alone here. I'm waiting for Average Joe to let me know if mine's real or fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## heartfelt

Hi,
Can I please get a check on the below?



Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag
Item number:233694860486
Seller ID: Brandearauction








						Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag  | eBay
					

The Giant Envelope Clutch Bag. Garden Party PM. Her Bag Cabas MM. Editor's Bag The City. Her Bag MM. Editor's Bag The First. Boogie Bag. Gathered Bag.



					www.ebay.com
				



Some additional photos:


----------



## averagejoe

heartfelt said:


> Hi,
> Can I please get a check on the below?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag
> Item number:233694860486
> Seller ID: Brandearauction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> The Giant Envelope Clutch Bag. Garden Party PM. Her Bag Cabas MM. Editor's Bag The City. Her Bag MM. Editor's Bag The First. Boogie Bag. Gathered Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some additional photos:
> View attachment 4841270
> View attachment 4841271
> View attachment 4841272
> View attachment 4841273
> View attachment 4841274
> View attachment 4841275
> View attachment 4841276
> View attachment 4841277
> View attachment 4841278


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

GoddessAngel said:


> Hi, I'm hoping Average Joe/someone can help me check if this bag authentic or fake. The lambskin is indeed durable after banging into places and the charms is unable to be lifted up. However, the card with the misspelling and the Leather charm behind the "O" stating the "Made in Italy" is making me suspicious. Also I noticed the bottom/side of the stitching differs with the current Lady Dior bags. Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> Attached the images below :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840961
> View attachment 4840962
> View attachment 4840963
> View attachment 4840964
> View attachment 4840965
> View attachment 4840966
> View attachment 4840968
> View attachment 4840969
> View attachment 4840970
> View attachment 4840971
> View attachment 4840972
> View attachment 4840975


I believe this is authentic. The Lady Dior has gone through several minor modifications over the years.


----------



## averagejoe

ladydiorloves said:


> Hi Average Joe/Eddy,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this mini lady dior in patent leather. the stitchings are slightly off coloured as the bag is a little dirty. got this preloved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840905
> View attachment 4840906
> View attachment 4840908
> View attachment 4840909
> View attachment 4840910
> View attachment 4840911
> View attachment 4840912
> View attachment 4840913
> View attachment 4840914


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> Please kindly authenticate this bag - it has loads of pictures thanks
> 
> lady Dior
> Vestiaire
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-11524388.shtml


I'm not sure about this one, although almost everything looks good so far. The leather lining is throwing me off!


----------



## heartfelt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for the quick response! I was a bit concerned due to the crooked stitching on the tag, but I did a quick search and it seems that's something that happens now and then in these lady diors. My first dior handbag purchase so I decided to dip my toe into some vintage. The cannage stitching is divine! Won't be my last.


----------



## dandelion4

Hello all

I have recently purchased this vintage Dior coated bowling bag from thevintagebar.com, but it appears not quite right, particularly the authentication code. I'm not sure which year this could be from also? Please see photos attached.

Any help much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## rafsmiles

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Medium Black? I sent the pictures to authenticate4u.com but they are taking way too long. I feel it is authentic but the inner lining is throwing me off. Help!

Thanks!


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure about this one, although almost everything looks good so far. The leather lining is throwing me off!


Thank you I won’t risk it then


----------



## ladydiorloves

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, Average Joe.


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure about this one, although almost everything looks good so far. The leather lining is throwing me off!


Thanks again averagejoe I asked the seller and here is what she answered


----------



## averagejoe

dandelion4 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have recently purchased this vintage Dior coated bowling bag from thevintagebar.com, but it appears not quite right, particularly the authentication code. I'm not sure which year this could be from also? Please see photos attached.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4841408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841420


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rafsmiles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior Medium Black? I sent the pictures to authenticate4u.com but they are taking way too long. I feel it is authentic but the inner lining is throwing me off. Help!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841474
> View attachment 4841473
> View attachment 4841474
> View attachment 4841475
> View attachment 4841476
> View attachment 4841477
> View attachment 4841478
> View attachment 4841479
> View attachment 4841480
> View attachment 4841481
> View attachment 4841482


I believe this is fake


----------



## silazarova

Hello Guys, can you please take a quick view of this elements of Lady Dior bag, i don't have more photos, because i will see it in person tomorrow.The date code seems a bit strange to me as i compared it to other date codes. Thank you a lot!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> Thanks again averagejoe I asked the seller and here is what she answered
> 
> View attachment 4841636


No, this is not true. When Maria Grazia Chiuri signed on as Creative Director, only the Lady Dior bags that her team designed had suede lining. The original bag did not get that update.

Leather lining is often used for exotic skin and special edition Lady Dior bags, of which an all-black lambskin classic version is not.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## silazarova

Hello guys, can you please help me with authentication of this Lady Dior, i have only these photos, because i will see it tomorrow in person but the date code seems a bit off :/


----------



## silazarova

heartfelt said:


> Hi,
> Can I please get a check on the below?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag
> Item number:233694860486
> Seller ID: Brandearauction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Black Leather Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> The Giant Envelope Clutch Bag. Garden Party PM. Her Bag Cabas MM. Editor's Bag The City. Her Bag MM. Editor's Bag The First. Boogie Bag. Gathered Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some additional photos:
> View attachment 4841270
> View attachment 4841271
> View attachment 4841272
> View attachment 4841273
> View attachment 4841274
> View attachment 4841275
> View attachment 4841276
> View attachment 4841277
> View attachment 4841278


Hello, i had the same with pink canvas, it's vintage and authentic.


----------



## FPEE

Hi hoping to have assistance with this listing.  Got too excited and didn't pay close attention to the red flags.  Just received the item and don't believe its authentic 








						Christian Dior Paris Mini Bolso Hecho en Italia Modelo RU 0010 con daños visibles  | eBay
					

Christian Dior Paris Mini Bag Made in ITALY Model RU 0010. Perfect for restoration as reflected in the price. Closes with a zipper.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## averagejoe

silazarova said:


> Hello guys, can you please help me with authentication of this Lady Dior, i have only these photos, because i will see it tomorrow in person but the date code seems a bit off :/
> 
> View attachment 4842064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842068


I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread to request an authentication (all authentication requests go here in this thread).

I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

FPEE said:


> Hi hoping to have assistance with this listing.  Got too excited and didn't pay close attention to the red flags.  Just received the item and don't believe its authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Paris Mini Bolso Hecho en Italia Modelo RU 0010 con daños visibles  | eBay
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Paris Mini Bag Made in ITALY Model RU 0010. Perfect for restoration as reflected in the price. Closes with a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842151


I believe this is fake


----------



## dandelion4

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hi, thanks for your reply. Would you happen to know roughly what year this bag is from?


----------



## MiNatt

can you please authenticate this lady dior large for me
thank you in advance


----------



## silazarova

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread to request an authentication (all authentication requests go here in this thread).
> 
> I believe this is fake.



Thank you a lot for the quick response and sorry about the multiple posts, i'm new and i didn't new where is the right way to post.


----------



## averagejoe

MiNatt said:


> can you please authenticate this lady dior large for me
> thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4842434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842443


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dandelion4 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. Would you happen to know roughly what year this bag is from?


2004


----------



## Allis

Though I do believe my bag is authentic, I am still in doubt of the shoulderstrap. The clasps look cheap and feels kind of wiggly..?
What is the approximate weight of an authentic shoulderstrap (non adjustable), that is strap including clasps, from around 2008?
And should the bag have sort of a plate in the bottom? I can feel something hard between the leather and the interior. Likewise on the upper part of the shorter sides of my bag.


----------



## WeimRun

Can you help me authenticate this Dior honeycomb duffel bag? I believed it to be authentic and now am not sure because of the zipper pull. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

WeimRun said:


> Can you help me authenticate this Dior honeycomb duffel bag? I believed it to be authentic and now am not sure because of the zipper pull. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4842749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842761


Sorry, not sure about this one. The logo plaque inside is quite wonky!


----------



## averagejoe

Allis said:


> Though I do believe my bag is authentic, I am still in doubt of the shoulderstrap. The clasps look cheap and feels kind of wiggly..?
> What is the approximate weight of an authentic shoulderstrap (non adjustable), that is strap including clasps, from around 2008?
> And should the bag have sort of a plate in the bottom? I can feel something hard between the leather and the interior. Likewise on the upper part of the shorter sides of my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842694
> View attachment 4842695
> View attachment 4842696


There should be structural support in various areas of the bag, so some of the panels should feel "reinforced". Otherwise the bag loses its shape quickly.

There are some problems periodically with the straps, with the lobster closure not always as elastic as it should be. It happens because the hinge is hidden inside, meaning the parts are smaller and more discreet. 

I don't know what the weight of the clasps should be, unfortunately.


----------



## MiNatt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much =)


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ilovepuppers

Hi there,
I’d love help with authenticating this Dior Twilly please! Is it normal for a Mitzah to be shown as jewelry on a receipt?

Item name: Mitzah (I’m pretty sure it’s from the 2019 Lunar New Year Collection)
Online reseller name: anaanisa
Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/eGWFq4J1E9


----------



## Allis

averagejoe said:


> There should be structural support in various areas of the bag, so some of the panels should feel "reinforced". Otherwise the bag loses its shape quickly.
> 
> There are some problems periodically with the straps, with the lobster closure not always as elastic as it should be. It happens because the hinge is hidden inside, meaning the parts are smaller and more discreet.
> 
> I don't know what the weight of the clasps should be, unfortunately.




Thank you for answering my questions. It's not so much the "function" of the clasp that concerns me, but the fact that it's not tight where it is attached to the part sown into the strap itself. In the first picture I push the clasp together and in the second picture it just hangs from my hand. It can move a few millimeters and I have not seen that in any pictures before.
Anyone with an authentic bag from around 2008 that would be kind enough to weigh their straps (non adjustable ones)? My strap, including clasps weighs about 61 grams.


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> No, this is not true. When Maria Grazia Chiuri signed on as Creative Director, only the Lady Dior bags that her team designed had suede lining. The original bag did not get that update.
> 
> Leather lining is often used for exotic skin and special edition Lady Dior bags, of which an all-black lambskin classic version is not.


Thank you again - definitely won’t get it


----------



## jojo1607

Hello - can you please authenticate this Dior? I purchased it used and its a 2010 patent leather based on the code date. My main concern is that I read that handles must be sturdy and that replica handles easily move from side to side and as you see in the pictures there is room for the handles to move side to side. Also read that the heat stamp inside must be colored, but not sure if that’s different for patent leather. I will attach the authenticity card pictures next.


----------



## jojo1607

Here are the authenticity card pictures. It did not come with a dust bag. The authenticity card is not stamped, and it also had this piece of paper inside that says “Controllo #23”. Also, not sure if it makes a difference but in other authenticity cards, I have seen the number above the date field is not centered but its on the side.


----------



## averagejoe

jojo1607 said:


> Hello - can you please authenticate this Dior? I purchased it used and its a 2010 patent leather based on the code date. My main concern is that I read that handles must be sturdy and that replica handles easily move from side to side and as you see in the pictures there is room for the handles to move side to side. Also read that the heat stamp inside must be colored, but not sure if that’s different for patent leather. I will attach the authenticity card pictures next.
> 
> View attachment 4843754
> View attachment 4843756
> View attachment 4843757
> View attachment 4843758
> View attachment 4843759
> View attachment 4843760
> View attachment 4843761
> View attachment 4843762
> View attachment 4843765
> View attachment 4843768
> View attachment 4843769
> View attachment 4843770


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ilovepuppers said:


> Hi there,
> I’d love help with authenticating this Dior Twilly please! Is it normal for a Mitzah to be shown as jewelry on a receipt?
> 
> Item name: Mitzah (I’m pretty sure it’s from the 2019 Lunar New Year Collection)
> Online reseller name: anaanisa
> Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/eGWFq4J1E9
> 
> View attachment 4843557
> View attachment 4843558
> View attachment 4843559
> View attachment 4843560
> View attachment 4843561
> View attachment 4843562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843564


Not 100% sure but it looks fine to me


----------



## mundy28

Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Lambskin
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/hxdas6InH9

I need help with my bag, i am listing it but im not sure what bag it is - model. I got this from my mom. I think its a lady dior but it isnt structured. Thanks for the guidance


----------



## silazarova

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Celine jacket, the zips seems a bit strange.. i searched a lot and it's are similar to this one:




__





						ver rare CELINE by PHOEBE PHILO black leather biker jacket - 1st season at 1stDibs
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Jet black heavy leather moto jacket with heavy silver hardware designed by Phoebe Philo for her first collection for Celine - a very collectible piece.




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## averagejoe

silazarova said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this Celine jacket, the zips seems a bit strange.. i searched a lot and it's are similar to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ver rare CELINE by PHOEBE PHILO black leather biker jacket - 1st season at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Jet black heavy leather moto jacket with heavy silver hardware designed by Phoebe Philo for her first collection for Celine - a very collectible piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845320


Please post this in the Celine forum authentication thread.


----------



## averagejoe

mundy28 said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Lambskin
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/hxdas6InH9
> 
> I need help with my bag, i am listing it but im not sure what bag it is - model. I got this from my mom. I think its a lady dior but it isnt structured. Thanks for the guidance
> 
> View attachment 4845105


I believe this is authentic. This is a Soft Lady Dior, which then became called just Dior Soft.


----------



## mundy28

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. This is a Soft Lady Dior, which then became called just Dior Soft.


Thank you very much! You are awesome!


----------



## hci92

Hello!
Could you please authenticate this item?
Item name: Christian Dior Blue Oblique Canvas 30 Montaigne Bag
Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/129734/

I went ahead and purchased the bag because it was such a steal. But if it turns out to be counterfeit, I will return it. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Rogueness

Hello! I’m so very new at this so I apologize if I do this wrong! I found a vintage Dior coin purse at an estate sale and I’m trying to find out if it is authentic. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Here are some photos:


----------



## seraphelic

Hi, I just got a vintage Dior saddle in a pretty rare, oriental print. I am an amateur collector of vintage Dior saddles and so far, everything checks out for me when I referenced it against the other mini saddles that I have, but I just wanted to be extra sure/to check if this could be authenticated.  

My seller told me she got it from a Japanese departmental store (It's called Takashimaya if anybody knows the store) based in Singapore and that detail was also reflected in the authenticity card. I have attached the pictures here. Please let me know if more pictures and details are needed!

P/S: Also, I tried to google the date/product code and seemed to have found the exact same design of this bag on a Japanese luxury consignment website (?) called BrandOff - https://www.brandoff-store.com/top/detail/asp/detail.asp?scode=2106800375428 Does anybody knows/recognise if this is an exclusive print as well? I'll be so grateful if anybody could pinpoint the exact print/design's name for me too haha!

Thanks so much in advance for any help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Amber4661

Please please authenticate this saddle bag it’s the first ever designer bag im thinking of getting don’t want to get ripped off thank you to everyone who responds


----------



## Amber4661

More images!


----------



## averagejoe

Amber4661 said:


> Please please authenticate this saddle bag it’s the first ever designer bag im thinking of getting don’t want to get ripped off thank you to everyone who responds


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

seraphelic said:


> Hi, I just got a vintage Dior saddle in a pretty rare, oriental print. I am an amateur collector of vintage Dior saddles and so far, everything checks out for me when I referenced it against the other mini saddles that I have, but I just wanted to be extra sure/to check if this could be authenticated.
> 
> My seller told me she got it from a Japanese departmental store (It's called Takashimaya if anybody knows the store) based in Singapore and that detail was also reflected in the authenticity card. I have attached the pictures here. Please let me know if more pictures and details are needed!
> 
> P/S: Also, I tried to google the date/product code and seemed to have found the exact same design of this bag on a Japanese luxury consignment website (?) called BrandOff - https://www.brandoff-store.com/top/detail/asp/detail.asp?scode=2106800375428 Does anybody knows/recognise if this is an exclusive print as well? I'll be so grateful if anybody could pinpoint the exact print/design's name for me too haha!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any help!
> 
> View attachment 4846087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846098


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rogueness said:


> Hello! I’m so very new at this so I apologize if I do this wrong! I found a vintage Dior coin purse at an estate sale and I’m trying to find out if it is authentic. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Here are some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845925
> View attachment 4845926
> View attachment 4845927
> View attachment 4845928


Not sure about this one


----------



## averagejoe

hci92 said:


> Hello!
> Could you please authenticate this item?
> Item name: Christian Dior Blue Oblique Canvas 30 Montaigne Bag
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/129734/
> 
> I went ahead and purchased the bag because it was such a steal. But if it turns out to be counterfeit, I will return it.
> Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Cilvia

Hey was wondering if someone could help me out with this dress? The seller can send me more pictures if needed. Thanks!

Item name: Dior dress
Online reseller name: fridagermanotta
Direct URL link: https://tise.com/t/V36aPa7qd


----------



## averagejoe

Cilvia said:


> Hey was wondering if someone could help me out with this dress? The seller can send me more pictures if needed. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Dior dress
> Online reseller name: fridagermanotta
> Direct URL link: https://tise.com/t/V36aPa7qd


I believe this is fake


----------



## isabellelim

Hi all, it’s my first time using purseblog! I’m interested in buying a preloved lady Dior bag! Could you please help to authenticate this bag?

The seller mentioned that she bought this in Italy 2013 and no authenticity card came with it.


Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: 15-BO-0163
Seller ID: vitaminccccc
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/uEVCoAPIO9


----------



## silazarova

Hello Joe, can you please help me here, what do you think about this Lady Dior? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## jojo1607

Hello, can you please help authenticate this Lady Dior. I am attaching all the pictures I have. I am not sure about the code number because it has 3 letters? Thanks!!


----------



## Janskie

Hi AJ and other TPF folks. It's been awhile since I've been on here. I've actually been more active on the FB groups but have always appreciated all the support y'all give in this platform. I wanted to see if this piece as authentic if y'all can give any insight. Please and thanks & stay safe + healthy.

Item name: Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior Python with Silver hardware
Item number: 202968568131
Seller ID: 24mar88
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Pin...568131?hash=item2f41de9143:g:DUsAAOSwK31emo~0


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! Wanted to know if possible for you to authenticate this preloved Dior belt. Seems like the deal is too good to be true l, but wanted to confirm.


----------



## Bella1212

I'm pretty sure this is authentic as seller has sent me all the photos I asked for and provided lots of details but it never hurts to check with the true experts!
Thanks so much!

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR OBLIQUE LARGE EMBROIDERED NAVY BLUE BOOK TOTE BAG
Item Number :254682843234
Seller: newtogarre
Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-OBLIQUE-LARGE-EMBROIDERED-NAVY-BLUE-BOOK-TOTE-BAG/254682843234?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## averagejoe

isabellelim said:


> Hi all, it’s my first time using purseblog! I’m interested in buying a preloved lady Dior bag! Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> The seller mentioned that she bought this in Italy 2013 and no authenticity card came with it.
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 15-BO-0163
> Seller ID: vitaminccccc
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/uEVCoAPIO9
> 
> View attachment 4849708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849735


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Bella1212 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is authentic as seller has sent me all the photos I asked for and provided lots of details but it never hurts to check with the true experts!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR OBLIQUE LARGE EMBROIDERED NAVY BLUE BOOK TOTE BAG
> Item Number :254682843234
> Seller: newtogarre
> Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-OBLIQUE-LARGE-EMBROIDERED-NAVY-BLUE-BOOK-TOTE-BAG/254682843234?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4851170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851181


Sorry not sure about this one


----------



## bglvr

Dear Authenticator, 
I just bought this 30 montaigne bag; please let me know your thoughts on if its authentic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

bglvr said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> I just bought this 30 montaigne bag; please let me know your thoughts on if its authentic. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4851662
> View attachment 4851663
> View attachment 4851664
> View attachment 4851670
> View attachment 4851671
> View attachment 4851672
> View attachment 4851673


I believe this is authentic


----------



## M0123

Hello Dior admins! First time posting on this authentication page, and thank you in advance for your help. Please help me authenticate these slingback flats listed on Poshmark:
Item name: Dior Slingback flats with logo strap
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: asia_gould
Direct URL link: couldn’t get the direct link from the PM app


----------



## M0123

And I would also appreciate authentication of these kitten heel slingbacks on eBay. Waiting for seller to send a photo of the serial code.
Item name: Christian Dior J'adior Jadior Black Slingback Kitten Leather Heel Shoes Sz 39D

Item number: 193651344772

Seller ID: brire_7884

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rentrq:a7536f891740a9bd93532735fff75534|iid:1


----------



## Labr1

Hi everyone 

I have just purchased this vintage lady Dior and would so grateful if you would authenticate it for me.


----------



## averagejoe

M0123 said:


> Hello Dior admins! First time posting on this authentication page, and thank you in advance for your help. Please help me authenticate these slingback flats listed on Poshmark:
> Item name: Dior Slingback flats with logo strap
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: asia_gould
> Direct URL link: couldn’t get the direct link from the PM app
> 
> View attachment 4853117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853123


Looks good to me although I'm not 100% sure


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just purchased this vintage lady Dior and would so grateful if you would authenticate it for me.
> 
> View attachment 4853319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853335


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

M0123 said:


> And I would also appreciate authentication of these kitten heel slingbacks on eBay. Waiting for seller to send a photo of the serial code.
> Item name: Christian Dior J'adior Jadior Black Slingback Kitten Leather Heel Shoes Sz 39D
> 
> Item number: 193651344772
> 
> Seller ID: brire_7884
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Jadior-Jadior-Black-Slingback-Kitten-Leather-Heel-Shoes-Sz-39D/193651344772?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225117&meid=9ff03e3577e44d158a44c8c0bab50f24&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=193651344772&itm=193651344772&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:3ebb963d-fa9a-11ea-96b0-72e9451ece47|parentrq:a7536f891740a9bd93532735fff75534|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 4853144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853156


Sorry the logo on the sole is too worn to be authenticated properly.


----------



## Labr1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much


----------



## M0123

averagejoe said:


> Looks good to me although I'm not 100% sure


Thank you!


----------



## xualice

Hello! First time poster on here. I've been on a binge for Dior vintage bags recently - could you help me authenticate this one? Truly grateful for your help, thank you!!!

Item name: Monogram Mini Saddle Pouchette Navy
Online reseller name: nataliechaa
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Vintage-Dior-Saddle-bag-5f61aff3275e55561e958360


----------



## haleykli

Hi guys! This is my first time posting but I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this vintage wallet on poshmark? Thank you!!

Item name: Dior Vintage Leather Wallet 
Online reseller name: Accessory Archive (@aarchive)
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Leather-Vintage-Wallet-5f5be2cee2c432e3b0c677f8


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , please authenticate this saddle bag:


----------



## Babynation

Is it possible to authenticate this lady Dior vintage medium bag?

Item name: lady Dior leather bag
Reseller ID: lucy7585241

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-11817726.shtml

This bag claim to be vintage from 1997, it has no feet, no original strap, no authenticity card. 


Please help and many thanks!!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Babynation




----------



## Babynation

Babynation said:


> View attachment 4855808
> View attachment 4855809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855819


Hope can help me to authenticate if this bag is real.


----------



## Babynation

The seller did mention this bag the color has been restored to original color....


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> View attachment 4855808
> View attachment 4855809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855819


That strap doesn't belong to this. Not sure about the rest. There's something odd about it in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> The seller did mention this bag the color has been restored to original color....


It's not just the colour. The leather is very unusual in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe , please authenticate this saddle bag:
> 
> View attachment 4854643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854652


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

haleykli said:


> Hi guys! This is my first time posting but I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate this vintage wallet on poshmark? Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Vintage Leather Wallet
> Online reseller name: Accessory Archive (@aarchive)
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-Leather-Vintage-Wallet-5f5be2cee2c432e3b0c677f8
> 
> View attachment 4854141
> View attachment 4854142
> View attachment 4854143
> View attachment 4854144
> View attachment 4854145
> View attachment 4854146
> View attachment 4854147
> View attachment 4854148


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

xualice said:


> Hello! First time poster on here. I've been on a binge for Dior vintage bags recently - could you help me authenticate this one? Truly grateful for your help, thank you!!!
> 
> Item name: Monogram Mini Saddle Pouchette Navy
> Online reseller name: nataliechaa
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Vintage-Dior-Saddle-bag-5f61aff3275e55561e958360
> 
> View attachment 4854050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854059
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854060


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Babynation

averagejoe said:


> It's not just the colour. The leather is very unusual in my opinion.


Thanks alot AJ!! The leather is the first thing I feel a little strange, because usually lady Dior comes with smooth ones. This one is grainy Abit like Chanel Caviar, but when I search in YouTube, I did saw a type of lady dior is called grainy calfskin , which looks Abit similar to this. However seems the grainy calfskin is some new model, very uncertain vintage bag has this leather.  Thank you so much for letting me know your opinion!


----------



## Babynation

Dear Averagejoe, 

I have bought 2 lady Dior at VC, now.make me very sorry if they are authentic. Can u try to identify?

Item name: lady Dior leather handbag
Seller ID: maria3224259 
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10160523.shtml


----------



## Babynation

The second one is this

Item name: lady Dior leather crossbody bag
Seller ID: fr @f4652202
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-11225669.shtml

Really worry now cause I bought these not cheap.....


----------



## bugaboo1969

Please help authenticate this one, I already used Real Authentication but want to make double sure.


----------



## bugaboo1969

Please authenticate this Dior strap


----------



## haleykli

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for you quick reply!!


----------



## Merrr

Is the authenticity code for this lady dior mini valid? Seller said she bought it around 2018. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Babynation

Babynation said:


> The second one is this
> 
> Item name: lady Dior leather crossbody bag
> Seller ID: fr @f4652202
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-11225669.shtml
> 
> Really worry now cause I bought these not cheap.....
> 
> View attachment 4856065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856074


More pics provided


----------



## Babynation

Mot


Babynation said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> I have bought 2 lady Dior at VC, now.make me very sorry if they are authentic. Can u try to identify?
> 
> Item name: lady Dior leather handbag
> Seller ID: maria3224259
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10160523.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4856051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856054


More pics provided


----------



## Eman T

Dear Averagejoe,
Good day and hope you stay safe and healthy

Appreciate greatly if you could help authenticating the LD medium lambskin in champagne gold hardware ( color: white shade- or could be latte, not too sure) Thanks a lot

The natural lighting in my bedroom is not at best due to the cloudy weather. Please do let me know if you need clearer photos. Thanks a lot for your expertise 

I compared the white bag side by side with my 2013 light blue LD medium in lambskin and the leather feels more or less the same and I think it checks out ( just an instinct). But when I look into the details I wasn’t that sure anymore. 
Below please find my photos and I look forward to hearing from you soon

PS: will post the remaining photos in another post. Ty ☺️

Have a nice day

BR
Emanuelle


----------



## Eman T

Below please find the remaining photos. Thanks a lot aj


----------



## Babynation

Babynation said:


> Mot
> 
> More pics provided
> 
> View attachment 4856403
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856409


Sorry , forgot the zipper pull area . Thanks AJ for helping .


----------



## xualice

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> More pics provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856391
> View attachment 4856391
> View attachment 4856391
> View attachment 4856392
> View attachment 4856391
> View attachment 4856391
> View attachment 4856392
> View attachment 4856392
> View attachment 4856393
> View attachment 4856394


Date code, please


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> Mot
> 
> More pics provided
> 
> View attachment 4856403
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856409


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Eman T said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> Good day and hope you stay safe and healthy
> 
> Appreciate greatly if you could help authenticating the LD medium lambskin in champagne gold hardware ( color: white shade- or could be latte, not too sure) Thanks a lot
> 
> The natural lighting in my bedroom is not at best due to the cloudy weather. Please do let me know if you need clearer photos. Thanks a lot for your expertise
> 
> I compared the white bag side by side with my 2013 light blue LD medium in lambskin and the leather feels more or less the same and I think it checks out ( just an instinct). But when I look into the details I wasn’t that sure anymore.
> Below please find my photos and I look forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> PS: will post the remaining photos in another post. Ty ☺
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> BR
> Emanuelle
> 
> View attachment 4856479
> View attachment 4856480
> View attachment 4856481
> View attachment 4856482
> View attachment 4856483
> View attachment 4856484
> View attachment 4856485
> View attachment 4856486
> View attachment 4856487
> View attachment 4856488
> View attachment 4856489
> View attachment 4856490


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Merrr said:


> Is the authenticity code for this lady dior mini valid? Seller said she bought it around 2018. Thanks!


Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

bugaboo1969 said:


> Please authenticate this Dior strap
> 
> View attachment 4856165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856171


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bugaboo1969 said:


> Please help authenticate this one, I already used Real Authentication but want to make double sure.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> The second one is this
> 
> Item name: lady Dior leather crossbody bag
> Seller ID: fr @f4652202
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-11225669.shtml
> 
> Really worry now cause I bought these not cheap.....
> 
> View attachment 4856065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856074


Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> I have bought 2 lady Dior at VC, now.make me very sorry if they are authentic. Can u try to identify?
> 
> Item name: lady Dior leather handbag
> Seller ID: maria3224259
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10160523.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4856051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856054


Please read post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Babynation

averagejoe said:


> Date code, please


Thank you so much AJ, will take a picture of the date code when I back home tonight! I am so thankful for your help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Babynation

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



I am so grateful for your help AverageJoe! I was so scared after I got it from VC and heard about their story of selling fakes....


----------



## btan5905

Hi @averagejoe, could you please help authenticate this bag? I believe it to be genuine but have never seen this collection of lucky badges, could they have been a special release?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Eman T

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much aj. Appreciate your kind effort and prompt reply. Stay safe and healthy 
Have a nice day


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi ! Help me please authenticate this bag. I found it on resale site. The lining inside bag confused me.


----------



## jojo1607

bugaboo1969 said:


> Please help authenticate this one, I already used Real Authentication but want to make double sure.



Hi - did you buy this on TheRealReal site?


----------



## jojo1607

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you Joe!


----------



## Babynation

averagejoe said:


> Date code, please


Dear AJ , the date code is in the attached pic . 04 MA 0193. Can u please help? Many thanks !


----------



## Merrr

Hi AJ,

Sincere apologies for that, new to this forum.

Attached photos are for your reference for comments on authenticity.  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bugaboo1969

jojo1607 said:


> Hi - did you buy this on TheRealReal site?


No, Poshmark


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe ,
Please authenticate this saddle bag. Thanks.


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## ellasantos

Hi Joe, can you please authenticate this Chriatian Dior Book tote?
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

btan5905 said:


> Hi @averagejoe, could you please help authenticate this bag? I believe it to be genuine but have never seen this collection of lucky badges, could they have been a special release?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4857423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857429


Photo of the front of the interior tag is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Anna_t28 said:


> Hi ! Help me please authenticate this bag. I found it on resale site. The lining inside bag confused me.
> 
> View attachment 4857476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857483


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Babynation said:


> Dear AJ , the date code is in the attached pic . 04 MA 0193. Can u please help? Many thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857798


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Merrr said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Sincere apologies for that, new to this forum.
> 
> Attached photos are for your reference for comments on authenticity.  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4857873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857883


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Please authenticate this saddle bag. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4858831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858840


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4859079


Photo of the front of the interior tag is required


----------



## averagejoe

ellasantos said:


> Hi Joe, can you please authenticate this Chriatian Dior Book tote?
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4859600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859608
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859610


I believe this is fake


----------



## xxxmia123xxx

Hi! Please could you authenticate this street chic bag? The seller says that this bag was made before Dior started to use serial numbers? Many thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

xxxmia123xxx said:


> Hi! Please could you authenticate this street chic bag? The seller says that this bag was made before Dior started to use serial numbers? Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4859848
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859859


I believe this is fake


----------



## Merrr

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Many thanks!


----------



## Babynation

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so so much for your help AJ! Really grateful. I have been worried for days.


----------



## xxxmia123xxx

xxxmia123xxx said:


> Hi! Please could you authenticate this street chic bag? The seller says that this bag was made before Dior started to use serial numbers? Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4859848
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859859





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Many thanks for your quick response Joe  Shame, my hunt for a street chic continues! Just out of interest, was there any part in particular which was dodgy? My untrained eye was hoping for the best... many thanks


----------



## gquinn

Could an authenticator comment on on this Dior top? (If I’m in the wrong thread, please redirect me.)

Item name: Dior Surf Chick top
Online reseller name: jadore_coco
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dior-Surf-Chick-Laceup-Corset-Tank-Top-5f19dbe981a36ca9ab91d8fd
Comments: The top is supposedly from the SS2004 Surf collection. It feels and looks right but an expert opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## MiNatt

Can you please authenticate this vintage vanity bag for me
Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

gquinn said:


> Could an authenticator comment on on this Dior top? (If I’m in the wrong thread, please redirect me.)
> 
> Item name: Dior Surf Chick top
> Online reseller name: jadore_coco
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dior-Surf-Chick-Laceup-Corset-Tank-Top-5f19dbe981a36ca9ab91d8fd
> Comments: The top is supposedly from the SS2004 Surf collection. It feels and looks right but an expert opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4860145
> View attachment 4860146
> View attachment 4860147
> View attachment 4860148
> View attachment 4860149
> View attachment 4860150


Not sure, but it looks okay to me.


----------



## averagejoe

MiNatt said:


> Can you please authenticate this vintage vanity bag for me
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4860388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860393
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860394


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

xxxmia123xxx said:


> Many thanks for your quick response Joe  Shame, my hunt for a street chic continues! Just out of interest, was there any part in particular which was dodgy? My untrained eye was hoping for the best... many thanks


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake


----------



## MiNatt

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry.


Thank you for your response AJ


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## gquinn

Thank you for taking the time to respond.


averagejoe said:


> Not sure, but it looks okay to me.


----------



## cyclops68

Hello friends. I think I might have been duped... this was supposed to be a crocodile large lady Dior from a supposedly reputable reselling website, but there are quite a few red flags when I finally got the item. Please let me know if my suspicions are true! Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Njenkins

Hi there, I need help authenticating this bag, I’m shocked with the price so I’m nervous it’s fake. See attached links and additional photos. I’ve asked for the year and make. Thanks for your help!!





__





						This item is unavailable | Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Njenkins

Sorry the one image is a screenshot of the strap from google because I was trying to compare!! That’s not a photo they provided.


----------



## Kimk334

Hello! 

I am new to this so I apologize if there are any format errors
Item name:Vintage Dior Romatique trotter mini bag
Item number:
Seller ID:chinchiny
Direct URL link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...size-with-velvet-bow-5de6cf638557af04759ecf39

The tag seems sloppy to me and I am confused about the date code. I know this was made about 15 years ago but unsure how to read the code.


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> Hello friends. I think I might have been duped... this was supposed to be a crocodile large lady Dior from a supposedly reputable reselling website, but there are quite a few red flags when I finally got the item. Please let me know if my suspicions are true! Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4861747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861764


I believe this is authentic. May I please ask what the red flags are? I don't see them!


----------



## averagejoe

Kimk334 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this so I apologize if there are any format errors
> Item name:Vintage Dior Romatique trotter mini bag
> Item number:
> Seller ID:chinchiny
> Direct URL link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...size-with-velvet-bow-5de6cf638557af04759ecf39
> 
> The tag seems sloppy to me and I am confused about the date code. I know this was made about 15 years ago but unsure how to read the code.
> 
> View attachment 4862283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862287
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862293


I believe this is authentic, and the bag was made in June 2005


----------



## averagejoe

Njenkins said:


> Hi there, I need help authenticating this bag, I’m shocked with the price so I’m nervous it’s fake. See attached links and additional photos. I’ve asked for the year and make. Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable | Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I believe both are fake in this case


----------



## cyclops68

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. May I please ask what the red flags are? I don't see them!


Hello AJ, I was worried because it felt incredibly light, probably lighter than my medium lambskin LD. Then I saw the back of the leather badge with the hanging charms and I’ve only ever seen it written “Christian Dior” on all of my purses, not “Christian Dior Paris Made In Italy”. And last thing that worried me also was how small the inner leather tab (with the serial number) was, much smaller than on my medium LD. I’ve never owned a croc or a large LD, and my oldest Dior purse is from 2012, so maybe I was worried for no reason, but this croc just looks so different from all the others I have (taurillon, lambskin, lizard, python) that I just needed to make sure and get your advice!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Hi Joe can you please help to authenticate this Dior vintage pouch? Thank you so much

Item name: Dior oblique pouch
Online reseller name: vintagebrandsjapan
Direct URL link: https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f673c0a93f6192d81e6cf50


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please authenticate this handbag 
Thank you


----------



## hci92

Hello @averagejoe 

I recently received this bag that I purchased from an online consignment store. I reached out to an instagrammer who authenticates various brands of handbags and she said mine is not authentic. She said the serial, stamp, and markings are all incorrect. I wanted to ask your help and see if it is actually fake.


----------



## averagejoe

brandchaser1992 said:


> Hi Joe can you please help to authenticate this Dior vintage pouch? Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Dior oblique pouch
> Online reseller name: vintagebrandsjapan
> Direct URL link: https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f673c0a93f6192d81e6cf50


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please authenticate this handbag
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4863218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863222
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863229


I believe this is authentic, but the chain strap doesn't belong to this bag. This bag did not come with a chain strap.


----------



## averagejoe

hci92 said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> 
> I recently received this bag that I purchased from an online consignment store. I reached out to an instagrammer who authenticates various brands of handbags and she said mine is not authentic. She said the serial, stamp, and markings are all incorrect. I wanted to ask your help and see if it is actually fake.
> 
> View attachment 4863802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863813


It looks fine to me although I'm not 100% sure. The details that the Instagrammer said are fine, actually.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jojo1607

Hi Joe - can you help me authenticate this pink medium lady dior. I bought 2 from the same site bc I wanted to look at both the quality in person and plan to return one. After inspecting them they look a bit different in some of the details so I’m trying to figure out if they are both authentic. I’m posting the other one after this.  Thank you so much!


----------



## jojo1607

Hi Joe - here is the second one. I tried to take similar pictures so its easier to compare. Thank you so much!!


----------



## jojo1607

Hi Joe - I also bought this beige/gold hardware one, but now looking at the details of the other 2, this one also has a few different details. I’m not sure if there is a standard in how the date code is formatted or how the writing behind the Dior dangles looks, because all three look different in those two details. The rest is pretty similar. Can you help me authenticate this too? Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

jojo1607 said:


> Hi Joe - here is the second one. I tried to take similar pictures so its easier to compare. Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4864100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864107
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864111


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jojo1607 said:


> Hi Joe - I also bought this beige/gold hardware one, but now looking at the details of the other 2, this one also has a few different details. I’m not sure if there is a standard in how the date code is formatted or how the writing behind the Dior dangles looks, because all three look different in those two details. The rest is pretty similar. Can you help me authenticate this too? Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864130
> View attachment 4864131
> View attachment 4864132
> View attachment 4864133
> View attachment 4864134
> View attachment 4864135
> View attachment 4864136
> View attachment 4864137
> View attachment 4864138
> View attachment 4864139
> View attachment 4864140


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jojo1607

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Joe! What about the first pink one I posted? I posted 2 pinks and a beige. Thanks so so much!!


----------



## brandchaser1992

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yay! Thanks so much Joe. Have a great day!


----------



## Alale

View attachment 4865133


----------



## Alale

Hello could you help me here, this was my auntie's bag and i would like to sell it, could you help me to know the production year, it doesnt have a serial number.
Also could you tell me what it is worth, i know the handles need to be replaced, bit besides of that it is in very good condition.
Thank you so much everyone, my car broke down, and i am in urge to sell it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















View attachment 4865133


----------



## averagejoe

Alale said:


> Hello could you help me here, this was my auntie's bag and i would like to sell it, could you help me to know the production year, it doesnt have a serial number.
> Also could you tell me what it is worth, i know the handles need to be replaced, bit besides of that it is in very good condition.
> Thank you so much everyone, my car broke down, and i am in urge to sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865133


I am not sure about this one, although I'm leaning on the opinion that this is fake.


----------



## 20jatman11

Hi Joe, could you please authenticate the medium patent Lady Dior I’ve just received?


----------



## Alale

averagejoe said:


> I am not sure about this one, although I'm leaning on the opinion that this is fake.


Oh! Is that because it doesnt have a serial number? 
The bag is old, i am just wondering if back in the 90's they made this fakes :/


----------



## Alale

Alale said:


> Oh! Is that because it doesnt have a serial number?
> The bag is old, i am just wondering if back in the 90's they made this fakes :/


Could you have another look? Should i send other photos? 
Thank you again! )


----------



## Alale

averagejoe said:


> I am not sure about this one, although I'm leaning on the opinion that this is fake.



I just found a simmilar of mine.. 








						Pinterest
					

Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.




					pin.it


----------



## Alale

This one too  









						Dior LADY DIOR bag
					

Beautiful "LADY DIOR" bag.- Large model in black lamb. - Topstitching with "Cannage" pattern. - Double handle, one of which holds gold-plated D.I.O.R. primer charms. - Zippered. - Inside zipped pocket.- Dimensions: 32 x 23 x 23 x 11 cm.- Red interior.- Excellent general condition, very little worn.




					www.luxe-em.com


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Annashe

Dear members , could you please help me authenticate this bag? 

The number is as far as I see 06-RU-037

There is a link with the pictures:








						Dior Vintage - Oblique Jacquard Crossbody Bag - Brown Beige - Leather and Canvas Handbag - Luxury High Quality - Avvenice
					

This crossbody bag features a jacquard body, flat strap, top zip closure, and an interior zip pocket.




					avvenice.com
				




But I will also add new ones. The website states it is authentic, but I have only seen 2-3 times
Dior bags with auth number embossed on the front and not on the back of the label. Can it be possible? Also the plate is too shiny probably, but for this exact model i don’t know how should it be. Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## xandi

Hello, could someone please educate me about this vintage Dior print n bag. I dont seem to find anything online. Thanks


----------



## Katiewhit

Item: Diorama Patchwork
Hi there 
I am obsessed with this bag - I think it is beautiful but is it authentic?
Could you help me?
Many thanks
Kate


----------



## averagejoe

Annashe said:


> Dear members , could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> The number is as far as I see 06-RU-037
> 
> There is a link with the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Vintage - Oblique Jacquard Crossbody Bag - Brown Beige - Leather and Canvas Handbag - Luxury High Quality - Avvenice
> 
> 
> This crossbody bag features a jacquard body, flat strap, top zip closure, and an interior zip pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avvenice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will also add new ones. The website states it is authentic, but I have only seen 2-3 times
> Dior bags with auth number embossed on the front and not on the back of the label. Can it be possible? Also the plate is too shiny probably, but for this exact model i don’t know how should it be. Thank you very much in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865587
> View attachment 4865588
> View attachment 4865589
> View attachment 4865590
> View attachment 4865600
> View attachment 4865587
> View attachment 4865588
> View attachment 4865590
> View attachment 4865590
> View attachment 4865600
> View attachment 4865587
> View attachment 4865588
> View attachment 4865589
> View attachment 4865590
> View attachment 4865600


I believe this is authentic. It depends on the style.


----------



## averagejoe

Katiewhit said:


> Item: Diorama Patchwork
> Hi there
> I am obsessed with this bag - I think it is beautiful but is it authentic?
> Could you help me?
> Many thanks
> Kate
> 
> View attachment 4865620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865624


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

xandi said:


> Hello, could someone please educate me about this vintage Dior print n bag. I dont seem to find anything online. Thanks


I believe this is authentic, although I don't know when it was made or what it's called.


----------



## averagejoe

20jatman11 said:


> Hi Joe, could you please authenticate the medium patent Lady Dior I’ve just received?
> 
> View attachment 4865457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865465


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Alale said:


> Oh! Is that because it doesnt have a serial number?
> The bag is old, i am just wondering if back in the 90's they made this fakes :/


Or someone made a fake of a bag from the 90s more recently


----------



## averagejoe

Alale said:


> I just found a simmilar of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinterest
> 
> 
> Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin.it


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Alale said:


> This one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior LADY DIOR bag
> 
> 
> Beautiful "LADY DIOR" bag.- Large model in black lamb. - Topstitching with "Cannage" pattern. - Double handle, one of which holds gold-plated D.I.O.R. primer charms. - Zippered. - Inside zipped pocket.- Dimensions: 32 x 23 x 23 x 11 cm.- Red interior.- Excellent general condition, very little worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxe-em.com


Usually more photos are needed, but I believe this is authentic in this case.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hi @averagejoe ,
Please authenticate this Lady dior. thanks.


----------



## 20jatman11

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you, Joe! I appreciate your help


----------



## effervescere

Hey! So I’m currently at a thrift store and came across this coat. It’s really pretty, but I’m on the fence as it’s kinda pricey for a fake. It’s made of this suede material, and has no other tags as far as I can tell. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alale

averagejoe said:


> Or someone made a fake of a bag from the 90s more recently


This bag was old from my aunt, she didnt get it recently. 
It is a bit frustrating, since I need to sell it and i dont really know how to proove that is authentic. 
You have been very kind Joe, apreciate it! ))


----------



## Sunszajn

Hi,
Could you kindly authenticate this lady Dior from vestaire


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10869338.shtml
		


Thank you very much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mayyy

Hi I bought this vintage medium lady dior bag 3months back. Can you help me confirm the authenticity of this bag? Thank you. I would really appreciate your reply..☺️☺️☺️


----------



## averagejoe

Mayyy said:


> Hi I bought this vintage medium lady dior bag 3months back. Can you help me confirm the authenticity of this bag? Thank you. I would really appreciate your reply..☺☺☺
> 
> View attachment 4866241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866270


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> Hi,
> Could you kindly authenticate this lady Dior from vestaire
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10869338.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

effervescere said:


> Hey! So I’m currently at a thrift store and came across this coat. It’s really pretty, but I’m on the fence as it’s kinda pricey for a fake. It’s made of this suede material, and has no other tags as far as I can tell. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Not sure but I have never seen that version of the logo before.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hi @averagejoe ,
> Please authenticate this Lady dior. thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4866001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866007
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866015


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mayyy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you...☺️☺️


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you


----------



## Annashe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It depends on the style.



Thank you very much for your expertise Joe!

The seller said she has bought it long long time ago, but never worn. There are some other pictures just in case. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Thé last one, used one,  just for reference


----------



## averagejoe

Annashe said:


> Thank you very much for your expertise Joe!
> 
> The seller said she has bought it long long time ago, but never worn. There are some other pictures just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866505
> View attachment 4866506
> View attachment 4866507
> View attachment 4866509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thé last one, used one,  just for reference
> 
> View attachment 4866508


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please authenticate this saddle bag:


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please authenticate this saddle bag:
> 
> View attachment 4867542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867551


I believe this is authentic


----------



## mariiiee_

Good day, Joe!
I am planning to purchase a lady Dior and a good friend of mine helped me find one (see attached files for reference). However, I was having second doubts as I tried to self-authenticate it. Hence, I would love to ask for your opinion - whether it really is authentic or not.
Thank you so much in advance for your response!


----------



## averagejoe

mariiiee_ said:


> Good day, Joe!
> I am planning to purchase a lady Dior and a good friend of mine helped me find one (see attached files for reference). However, I was having second doubts as I tried to self-authenticate it. Hence, I would love to ask for your opinion - whether it really is authentic or not.
> Thank you so much in advance for your response!
> 
> View attachment 4867900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867903
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867908


I believe this is fake


----------



## mariiiee_

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for the speedy response. I appreciate it!


----------



## Annashe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you again, dear Joe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sanae18

Hello all,

Please can you hello to autentifie a Saddle bag from Dior.

The thing that struck me is that the saleswoman doesn't have an invoice and that she doesn't know how to get one from dior even though the bag is récent.

Thanks a lot


Sale of a private individual
Name: laulaufy


----------



## averagejoe

Sanae18 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please can you hello to autentifie a Saddle bag from Dior.
> 
> The thing that struck me is that the saleswoman doesn't have an invoice and that she doesn't know how to get one from dior even though the bag is récent.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sale of a private individual
> Name: laulaufy
> View attachment 4869085
> 
> View attachment 4869086
> 
> View attachment 4869087
> View attachment 4869088
> View attachment 4869089
> View attachment 4869090
> View attachment 4869091


I believe this is fake


----------



## thuanchi2709

Hi all, 

I’d appreciate some input on the authenticity of this bag. Got it on Poshmark and it passed PM authentication, comes with dust bag and authenticity card. I’m still waiting for the bag to arrive but starting to question my decision after reading some bad experiences with PM authentication. Thank you in advance.


----------



## beingplainmary

Hi all, could you please help me authenticate this? The seller isn't really showing the receipt but she did provide a pic of an authenticity card. The photos below are from the post. Thank you in advance for your help
	

		
			
		

		
	












Item name: White Dior Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: Gumtree: Diana
Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1251488239


----------



## Margo1990

Hi everybody!  
Please help me to check this bag. I’m planning to buy but the card is empty. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## qliang22

Hi there, 

First time posting in Purse Blog, really appreciate the community and the help! Can someone please help identify whether this Dior Oblique Roller Messenger Bag is authentic?

Thanks so much!

Item name:  *Dior Oblique Roller Messenger Bag*
Online reseller name: Grailed
Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/17351503-dior-dior-oblique-roller-messenger-bag


----------



## JelenaArryn

Hi good people of Purseblog forum!
I could really use your help. I bought a preloved Dior My Lady abc bag online. Seller said it came with everything included, even receipt so I wasn’t worried about authenticity that much. Now, after I have recieved the bag... disappointment! It has a strong cheap smell, the authenticity card and the number on the bag don’t match, the receipt is weird and so on... I have never bought a Dior bag before, but I do own a couple of luxury bags and this one just doesn’t seem right. I attach the pictures... and can take more if needed. So grateful for all your help...


----------



## Laila Domingo

Hi average Joe, 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag I saw online.i just want to know if its authentic before I commit to buy it. Thanks in Advance
Laila


----------



## averagejoe

thuanchi2709 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’d appreciate some input on the authenticity of this bag. Got it on Poshmark and it passed PM authentication, comes with dust bag and authenticity card. I’m still waiting for the bag to arrive but starting to question my decision after reading some bad experiences with PM authentication. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4869359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869364
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869366


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

beingplainmary said:


> Hi all, could you please help me authenticate this? The seller isn't really showing the receipt but she did provide a pic of an authenticity card. The photos below are from the post. Thank you in advance for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869616
> View attachment 4869616
> View attachment 4869617
> View attachment 4869618
> View attachment 4869619
> View attachment 4869620
> View attachment 4869621
> View attachment 4869622
> View attachment 4869623
> 
> 
> Item name: White Dior Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: Gumtree: Diana
> Direct URL link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1251488239


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Margo1990 said:


> Hi everybody!
> Please help me to check this bag. I’m planning to buy but the card is empty. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4869724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869735


I believe this is authentic. I moved your post here. Please do not start a new thread for authenticity requests in the future.


----------



## averagejoe

Laila Domingo said:


> Hi average Joe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag I saw online.i just want to know if its authentic before I commit to buy it. Thanks in Advance
> Laila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871300
> View attachment 4871301
> View attachment 4871302
> View attachment 4871303
> View attachment 4871304
> View attachment 4871305
> View attachment 4871306
> View attachment 4871307
> View attachment 4871308
> View attachment 4871309


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

JelenaArryn said:


> Hi good people of Purseblog forum!
> I could really use your help. I bought a preloved Dior My Lady abc bag online. Seller said it came with everything included, even receipt so I wasn’t worried about authenticity that much. Now, after I have recieved the bag... disappointment! It has a strong cheap smell, the authenticity card and the number on the bag don’t match, the receipt is weird and so on... I have never bought a Dior bag before, but I do own a couple of luxury bags and this one just doesn’t seem right. I attach the pictures... and can take more if needed. So grateful for all your help...
> 
> View attachment 4870711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870722


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

qliang22 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First time posting in Purse Blog, really appreciate the community and the help! Can someone please help identify whether this Dior Oblique Roller Messenger Bag is authentic?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name:  *Dior Oblique Roller Messenger Bag*
> Online reseller name: Grailed
> Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/17351503-dior-dior-oblique-roller-messenger-bag
> 
> View attachment 4870345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870364
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870367


Photo of date code in the bag is required


----------



## JelenaArryn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I thought so... Thank you so much for your time and effort!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Atishap

Hi, I’m looking at purchasing a dior addict bag but am unsure if it’s authentic, would anyone be kindly able to help out? It doesn’t have a dust bag or any other tags


----------



## Atishap

Item: Dior addict cloth bag 
Item number:
Seller ID: 
Direct URL link: https://depop.app.link/m2RmXKb7qab


----------



## averagejoe

Atishap said:


> Hi, I’m looking at purchasing a dior addict bag but am unsure if it’s authentic, would anyone be kindly able to help out? It doesn’t have a dust bag or any other tags


I believe this is fake


----------



## Trique

I bought this new mini tote from a friend and wonder if it’s authentic. If anyone knows, please kindly help.

it came with no authenticity card but the box, dust bag and book care. She claimed to buy it from Dior.com.

I also found that the dustbag logo is not aligned perfectly. Please kindly help )

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Trique

Please help. Million thanks!!


----------



## Trique

More photos


----------



## PracticalDiva

Hi I really hope I doing this right! If not I’m sure you guys will let me know! I’m trying to authenticate a large patent lady dior. Here is the link to the original listing and authenticity card. Apparently seller said she got it in June 2010 please confirm that also https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/213186/dior-large-burgundy-patent-lady-dior-bag


----------



## averagejoe

PracticalDiva said:


> Hi I really hope I doing this right! If not I’m sure you guys will let me know! I’m trying to authenticate a large patent lady dior. Here is the link to the original listing and authenticity card. Apparently seller said she got it in June 2010 please confirm that also https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/213186/dior-large-burgundy-patent-lady-dior-bag
> 
> View attachment 4873512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873536


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Trique said:


> More photos
> 
> View attachment 4873475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873480


The dustbag doesn't belong to this bag, most likely. This one is beyond me, sorry.


----------



## Trique

Thank you so much @averagejoe !
May I ask you if the dust bag is fake?

Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Trique said:


> Thank you so much @averagejoe !
> May I ask you if the dust bag is fake?
> 
> Thank you very much!


I didn't say it was fake...more like it doesn't match the date of production of the bag, although it doesn't mean the bag is fake.


----------



## Trique

averagejoe said:


> I didn't say it was fake...more like it doesn't match the date of production of the bag, although it doesn't mean the bag is fake.


Got you! Thank you so much!!


----------



## JelenaArryn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Always thrust your gut  Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## globestrutter88

Hi everyone!
I would like to ask if our authenticators can help me check the authenticity of this lady dior bag? Thank you very much!! 
Item name: LADY DIOR PATENT LEATIN CREAM
Serial # : not visible
Seller name:ypeace2015 
Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c856543965


----------



## averagejoe

globestrutter88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I would like to ask if our authenticators can help me check the authenticity of this lady dior bag? Thank you very much!!
> Item name: LADY DIOR PATENT LEATIN CREAM
> Serial # : not visible
> Seller name:ypeace2015
> Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c856543965


It shows that some auction is over but I can't see any photos of the item. Can you please attach all of the photos here?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## qliang22

Hi Average Joe, thank you so much for helping with the authentications! I have this bag, that I've purchased but unsure whether it's authentic, due to the hardware prints not being Dior Homme. This is the atelier roller bag.


----------



## globestrutter88

Hi again , sorry didn't realise the pics didn't get attached..here they are..
ITEM NAME : LADY DIOR MEDIUIM IN PATENT LEATHER 
SERIAL NUMBER # NOT VISIBLE 
SHOP NAME# ypeace2015 (34154) 
Link# https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c856543965
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## globestrutter88

Hello authenticators!! 
can i pls ask if its possible to check if this one genuine?
Will Really appreciate your help!
Item name: dior double saddle bag
Serial number: RU0060
SELLER: Kk_hybrid 
Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u388669728


----------



## Iloveplants

Hey! I hope all is well if possible to authenticate this bag!  Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

qliang22 said:


> Hi Average Joe, thank you so much for helping with the authentications! I have this bag, that I've purchased but unsure whether it's authentic, due to the hardware prints not being Dior Homme. This is the atelier roller bag.
> 
> View attachment 4874803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874814


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

globestrutter88 said:


> Hi again , sorry didn't realise the pics didn't get attached..here they are..
> ITEM NAME : LADY DIOR MEDIUIM IN PATENT LEATHER
> SERIAL NUMBER # NOT VISIBLE
> SHOP NAME# ypeace2015 (34154)
> Link# https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c856543965
> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4874880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874891


We normally need the date code for authentication, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hey! I hope all is well if possible to authenticate this bag!  Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4876038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876040


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

globestrutter88 said:


> Hello authenticators!!
> can i pls ask if its possible to check if this one genuine?
> Will Really appreciate your help!
> Item name: dior double saddle bag
> Serial number: RU0060
> SELLER: Kk_hybrid
> Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u388669728


I believe this is authentic


----------



## globestrutter88

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## globestrutter88

averagejoe said:


> We normally need the date code for authentication, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.


I got doubtful because of the label, zipper should be the same the same color as the bag but this one is dark colored.


averagejoe said:


> We normally need the date code for authentication, but in this case, I believe this is authentic.



Hi again, i got doubtful because of the label, it wasnt stitched properly and isn't it the zipper should be same color as the label and the bag which isnt in this  case.  I attached a close up photo of the label if you can pls check it. Thanks very much


----------



## Rachlovesbags

Hello! 
Please help me authenticate this bag 
Item name: Dior Book Tote Small
Online reseller name: Sheroty on carousell 
Direct URL link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/dior-boo...414133&t-referrer_request_id=bXA3kNt6Kr1W6UA-

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

globestrutter88 said:


> I got doubtful because of the label, zipper should be the same the same color as the bag but this one is dark colored.
> 
> 
> Hi again, i got doubtful because of the label, it wasnt stitched properly and isn't it the zipper should be same color as the label and the bag which isnt in this  case.  I attached a close up photo of the label if you can pls check it. Thanks very much
> 
> View attachment 4876300
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876301


They used to be the same colour. The patent leather has oxidized and yellowed over time.


----------



## averagejoe

Rachlovesbags said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> Item name: Dior Book Tote Small
> Online reseller name: Sheroty on carousell
> Direct URL link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/dior-boo...414133&t-referrer_request_id=bXA3kNt6Kr1W6UA-
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4876853
> View attachment 4876854
> View attachment 4876853
> View attachment 4876854
> View attachment 4876855
> View attachment 4876856


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Rachlovesbags

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements


I’m sorry, I hope these pics work as they’re the only ones I have! Thank you!






I’m sorry, I hope these pics work as they’re the only ones I have! Thank you!


----------



## globestrutter88

averagejoe said:


> They used to be the same colour. The patent leather has oxidized and yellowed over time.
> [/QUOE]
> Hi averagejoe!!!
> thanks for taking time to check my post. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this thrifted sunglasses looked at please
Item -Dior Volute Sunglasses 
Link N /A
Seller -Hospice Charity shop
Comments- cost me very little if not authentic 
Thank you


----------



## Yanti17

Dear all members, please help me to authentication this LD
Item name: LD medium lambskin
Item number: 
Seller ID: natalie86
Direct URL link: https://instagram.com/natalie86_?igshid=29rqo7yrm4j7


----------



## eikibb

Hi there, Could you kindly authenticate this Dior Book tote before I check out? Thanks million!

Item name: Dior Small Book Tote Blue Dior Oblique Embroidery Women Tote Bag
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: allu.hk
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/uhk5R4fhAab


----------



## Yanti17

Dear admin please help kindly authenticate this Dior 
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: atta
Direct URL link: https://instagram.com/attaprelovedauthentic?igshid=wuvcgu3f1d9s


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> May I have this thrifted sunglasses looked at please
> Item -Dior Volute Sunglasses
> Link N /A
> Seller -Hospice Charity shop
> Comments- cost me very little if not authentic
> Thank you
> View attachment 4877587
> View attachment 4877588
> View attachment 4877589
> View attachment 4877590
> View attachment 4877591
> View attachment 4877592
> View attachment 4877593
> View attachment 4877594


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Yanti17 said:


> Dear all members, please help me to authentication this LD
> Item name: LD medium lambskin
> Item number:
> Seller ID: natalie86
> Direct URL link: https://instagram.com/natalie86_?igshid=29rqo7yrm4j7
> 
> View attachment 4878210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878212
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878216


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

eikibb said:


> Hi there, Could you kindly authenticate this Dior Book tote before I check out? Thanks million!
> 
> Item name: Dior Small Book Tote Blue Dior Oblique Embroidery Women Tote Bag
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: allu.hk
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/uhk5R4fhAab


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Yanti17 said:


> Dear admin please help kindly authenticate this Dior
> Item number: N/A
> Seller ID: atta
> Direct URL link: https://instagram.com/attaprelovedauthentic?igshid=wuvcgu3f1d9s
> 
> View attachment 4878390
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878393
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878394
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878400


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rachlovesbags said:


> I’m sorry, I hope these pics work as they’re the only ones I have! Thank you!
> View attachment 4876905
> View attachment 4876906
> View attachment 4876907
> View attachment 4876908
> View attachment 4876909
> 
> I’m sorry, I hope these pics work as they’re the only ones I have! Thank you!


Sorry, these are not enough. Clear, close-up photos of the logo inside, of the date code, of the dust bag, of the logo at the front, and of the Oblique logos are required.


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much...great buy at 50 cents I think.


----------



## Yanti17

Dear authenticator, is this date code is authentic?
I never see this kinda code


----------



## Star9921

Dear authenticator, 

please could you authenticate this Dior Gaucho bag? 
seller says they were given it by their great aunt around 10 years ago.


----------



## averagejoe

Yanti17 said:


> Dear authenticator, is this date code is authentic?
> I never see this kinda code
> 
> View attachment 4878646


I already authenticated your bag. I wouldn't have said what I said if I thought that this looked fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Star9921 said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> please could you authenticate this Dior Gaucho bag?
> seller says they were given it by their great aunt around 10 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4878849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878858


I believe this is fake


----------



## Star9921

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



hey there, could you possibly explain why?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## julie32

Dear Dior addcits,

could you please help me with this Lady Dior Clutch?

Item name: Lady Dior Clutch /  LADY DIOR LACKLEDER CLUTCHES 
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link:  https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...kleder-lady-dior-dior-clutches-11296284.shtml

Item arrived today. I hope my pics and the one in the link are sufficient. The patent is hard to capture. I did not find a date code on the bag itself, just on the card colder.

Bag was authenticated by VC, but I want to be extra sure. Please let me know if you need anything else.

TIA


----------



## tingberry

Dear authenticators,

Please authenticate this vintage Lay Dior bag from 1997. The back of both zippers says Lampo. 

Does anyone know when did dior start to have "Christian Dior" engrave on their zipper? When did they stop using Lampo ? Is Lampo still used ?

Thanks a lot

best, Tingberry


----------



## averagejoe

julie32 said:


> Dear Dior addcits,
> 
> could you please help me with this Lady Dior Clutch?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Clutch /  LADY DIOR LACKLEDER CLUTCHES
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link:  https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...kleder-lady-dior-dior-clutches-11296284.shtml
> 
> Item arrived today. I hope my pics and the one in the link are sufficient. The patent is hard to capture. I did not find a date code on the bag itself, just on the card colder.
> 
> Bag was authenticated by VC, but I want to be extra sure. Please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4878880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878899
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878902


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tingberry said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please authenticate this vintage Lay Dior bag from 1997. The back of both zippers says Lampo.
> 
> Does anyone know when did dior start to have "Christian Dior" engrave on their zipper? When did they stop using Lampo ? Is Lampo still used ?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> best, Tingberry
> 
> View attachment 4879069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879075
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879081


I believe this is authentic


----------



## julie32

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Star9921 said:


> hey there, could you possibly explain why?


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake.


----------



## tingberry

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Iloveplants

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!! Just purchased the bag.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Can you check this bag for authencity?  Thanks in advance!


Item name:  Dior Diorama Handbag Shoulder Bag Crossbody Metallic Evening Dress Fashion Paris 
Item number: *124255962073*
Seller ID:  simply-thrive 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Diora...llic-Evening-Dress-Fashion-Paris/124255962073


----------



## CloeC

Any help authenticating this Dior Lady Trotter Canvas I recently received ? It would be much appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

CloeC said:


> Any help authenticating this Dior Lady Trotter Canvas I recently received ? It would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880302
> View attachment 4880303
> View attachment 4880304
> View attachment 4880305


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you check this bag for authencity?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item name:  Dior Diorama Handbag Shoulder Bag Crossbody Metallic Evening Dress Fashion Paris
> Item number: *124255962073*
> Seller ID:  simply-thrive
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Diora...llic-Evening-Dress-Fashion-Paris/124255962073


I believe this is fake


----------



## CloeC

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yay! Thanks so much!


----------



## joielazir

Please help authenticate this item: 
Name: Christian Dior 30 Montaigne 2-in 1 Pouch 
Item #: 264902525789
Seller: Ebay- itsxexis1
URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...525789?hash=item3dad6bc35d:g:Jl8AAOSwaE1fio-e

I contacted the buyer and she said it’s authentic. I am a bit concerned about the tag and this doesn’t come with a dust bag. No photos of the inside and the serial number. Thank you.


----------



## czerinahgarcia

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this Vintage Lady Dior bag. I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and am still learning how to spot a fake/authenticate by myself.

One of the things i’m concerned about is that it is double zip. I’m not so sure if lady dior bags have this version of double zip? 

Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Lady Cannage Canvas Black
Online reseller name: @dulcoluxe (instagram)
Direct URL link: https://instagram.com/dulcoluxe?igshid=qxvm7bjoryrx


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

czerinahgarcia said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Vintage Lady Dior bag. I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and am still learning how to spot a fake/authenticate by myself.
> 
> One of the things i’m concerned about is that it is double zip. I’m not so sure if lady dior bags have this version of double zip?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Lady Cannage Canvas Black
> Online reseller name: @dulcoluxe (instagram)
> Direct URL link: https://instagram.com/dulcoluxe?igshid=qxvm7bjoryrx
> View attachment 4880895
> View attachment 4880896
> View attachment 4880897
> View attachment 4880898
> View attachment 4880899
> View attachment 4880900
> View attachment 4880901
> View attachment 4880902


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

joielazir said:


> Please help authenticate this item:
> Name: Christian Dior 30 Montaigne 2-in 1 Pouch
> Item #: 264902525789
> Seller: Ebay- itsxexis1
> URL: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...525789?hash=item3dad6bc35d:g:Jl8AAOSwaE1fio-e
> 
> I contacted the buyer and she said it’s authentic. I am a bit concerned about the tag and this doesn’t come with a dust bag. No photos of the inside and the serial number. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4880885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880891


Needs large, clear photos of the date code, logo inside, of the front of the authenticity card, and of the belt clasp.


----------



## Vintagal

Hi authenticators,

Ive spotted this wallet in an spanish app. Is it authentic?

Comes from a particular seller, with random stuff, not specialist in fashion

I cant provide link because it is app only

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## fernandamnds

Hi! can anyone help me? Is this vintage dior bag original? i couldnt find anything about it online. Doesnt have a code! thanks


----------



## isabellelim

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you Joe!!!

can I know if it’s common for Dior bags to not come with authenticity card?


----------



## averagejoe

isabellelim said:


> thank you Joe!!!
> 
> can I know if it’s common for Dior bags to not come with authenticity card?


It depends on if the owner lost it.


----------



## averagejoe

fernandamnds said:


> Hi! can anyone help me? Is this vintage dior bag original? i couldnt find anything about it online. Doesnt have a code! thanks
> 
> View attachment 4883277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883280


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vintagal said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Ive spotted this wallet in an spanish app. Is it authentic?
> 
> Comes from a particular seller, with random stuff, not specialist in fashion
> 
> I cant provide link because it is app only
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882650
> View attachment 4882651
> View attachment 4882652
> View attachment 4882653


Photo of date code is required


----------



## cheska0530

Hi Can you help me authenticate this Dioraddict oblique bag? Will appreciate it. Thanks so much


----------



## Ling Ying

Hi guys please help me authenticate if this bag is real?

As seller lost the authentic card and no receipt or dust bag.

Link: https://carousell.com/p/268578424

Thank you! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ling Ying

Hi guys,

Please help me authenticate if this bag is real or fake?

Link: https://carousell.com/p/268578424

Thank you. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ling Ying

Hi averagejoe,

Please help me to authenticate if this bag is real or fake? Seller does not have authentic card, receipt or even dustbag.
Name: lady dior medium bag vintage (7 or 8 years ago)
Serial no: 01-MA-100
LINK: https://carousell.com/p/268578424
Thank you greatly appreciated!!


----------



## beautycase

I hope someone can help me!
Item name: Lady Dior MyABCDIOR
Online reseller name: whoislouis 
Direct URL link: https://www.whoislouis.com/detail/index/sArticle/6296/sCategory/7
If anyone knows the name of the Colour that would be nice!


----------



## Ling Ying

Additional photo


----------



## Ling Ying

Hi everyone

Pls help me authenticate this medium lady dior vintage back( year 2012-2013)

Link: 








						Lady Dior Medium Bag
					

S$2,000 | Condition: Used | Comes with detachable strap, stickers are still on the hard ware at the back of the bag.  Front hardware slightly tarnished, slight scuffs on 2 corners of the bag. Leather is still good for the whole bag  Authentic and selling cheap, not for fussy buyer. Lost the dust...




					carousell.com
				




Thank you very much. Greatly appreciated‍♀️


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

cheska0530 said:


> Hi Can you help me authenticate this Dioraddict oblique bag? Will appreciate it. Thanks so much


Needs photos of the logo inside and the date code


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> Hi guys please help me authenticate if this bag is real?
> 
> As seller lost the authentic card and no receipt or dust bag.
> 
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/268578424
> 
> Thank you! Greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4884391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884393
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884394
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884421


I believe this is fake. I moved your other post here from the main forum. Please do not post authentication requests anywhere else but here.


----------



## averagejoe

beautycase said:


> I hope someone can help me!
> Item name: Lady Dior MyABCDIOR
> Online reseller name: whoislouis
> Direct URL link: https://www.whoislouis.com/detail/index/sArticle/6296/sCategory/7
> If anyone knows the name of the Colour that would be nice!
> View attachment 4884504
> 
> View attachment 4884505
> 
> View attachment 4884506
> 
> View attachment 4884507
> 
> View attachment 4884508


I believe this is authentic. Maybe this colour is Rose Poudre?


----------



## Ling Ying

Thank you averagejoe! The seller posted another photo to me for the serial no. She claimed she bought it from Hong Kong airport. Luckily i checked with you. Thank you once again


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> Thank you averagejoe! The seller posted another photo to me for the serial no. She claimed she bought it from Hong Kong airport. Luckily i checked with you. Thank you once again


I already saw this picture, from the multiple posts you made here. 

My opinion stands.


----------



## Ling Ying

Thank you very much for ur quick response! I have already told the seller i will not purchase  have a great day!


----------



## cheska0530

averagejoe said:


> Needs photos of the logo inside and the date code


 

Hi averagejoe here are the photos. Thanks.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe 
can you help me authenticate this Dior tote. I just received it!


----------



## shopieshop

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/324345634433 
Thanks x


----------



## shopieshop

hi please can someone help with the authenticity of this Dior bag on eBay.

item name:Christian Dior 30 Montaigne Bag Oblique Jacquard
Item number: 324345634433
Seller ID: m.xanie
Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/324345634433
 Thanks


----------



## Lanaseattle

Attached are images of a bag I bought recently . Not sure of authenticity as I’ve never owned a dior. Is this authentic or a fakie ? 
thank you so much!! 
lana


----------



## ghecute

Hello! Good day! Pls help me authenticate this Dior. Thank you in Advance!


----------



## fromwaterhousewluv

Hello @averagejoe, I hope you are well and in good health.

I recently purchased a Dior Around The World Book Tote from a reseller and wanted to get your opinion about its authenticity. Below I have attached photos.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

cheska0530 said:


> Hi averagejoe here are the photos. Thanks.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> can you help me authenticate this Dior tote. I just received it!
> View attachment 4886031
> View attachment 4886033
> View attachment 4886034
> View attachment 4886035
> View attachment 4886036
> View attachment 4886037
> View attachment 4886039


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

shopieshop said:


> hi please can someone help with the authenticity of this Dior bag on eBay.
> 
> item name:Christian Dior 30 Montaigne Bag Oblique Jacquard
> Item number: 324345634433
> Seller ID: m.xanie
> Direct URL link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/324345634433
> Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lanaseattle said:


> Attached are images of a bag I bought recently . Not sure of authenticity as I’ve never owned a dior. Is this authentic or a fakie ?
> thank you so much!!
> lana
> 
> View attachment 4886907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886912
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886914


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ghecute said:


> Hello! Good day! Pls help me authenticate this Dior. Thank you in Advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fromwaterhousewluv said:


> Hello @averagejoe, I hope you are well and in good health.
> 
> I recently purchased a Dior Around The World Book Tote from a reseller and wanted to get your opinion about its authenticity. Below I have attached photos.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ghecute

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## PracticalDiva

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! You are the second person to confirm this so this is fantastic


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you @averagejoe you are the best!!!! Hope you have a nice sunny wkend


----------



## Lanaseattle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


 Thank you


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi Averagejoe,
Kindly authenticate this my lady Dior in green color posted by a private seller.
She has lost the authenticity card and receipt.


----------



## cheska0530

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks averagejoe! ♥️


----------



## kimle888

Can you help authenticate this bag? TIA!!


----------



## Mvalencia

Hi Authenticators,

Do you mind to help this bag that I'm about to buy?

Item name: Mini Lady Dior - Light Pink - GHW
Online reseller name: The Emier based in Melbourne
Direct URL link: https://emier.com.au/collections/all/products/dior-mini-lady-lotus-ghw-with-scarf

Let me know if more photos are needed, thank you!


----------



## Mvalencia

Mvalencia said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Do you mind to help this bag that I'm about to buy?
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior - Light Pink - GHW
> Online reseller name: The Emier based in Melbourne
> Direct URL link: https://emier.com.au/collections/all/products/dior-mini-lady-lotus-ghw-with-scarf
> 
> Let me know if more photos are needed, thank you!



More Pictures:


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Kindly authenticate this my lady Dior in green color posted by a private seller.
> She has lost the authenticity card and receipt.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kimle888 said:


> Can you help authenticate this bag? TIA!!
> View attachment 4888310
> View attachment 4888311
> View attachment 4888312
> View attachment 4888313
> View attachment 4888314
> View attachment 4888310


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mvalencia said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Do you mind to help this bag that I'm about to buy?
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior - Light Pink - GHW
> Online reseller name: The Emier based in Melbourne
> Direct URL link: https://emier.com.au/collections/all/products/dior-mini-lady-lotus-ghw-with-scarf
> 
> Let me know if more photos are needed, thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kimle888

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you ..
The slip pocket inside was a first for me to see in the lady Dior so wanted your confirmation.. really appreciate it.


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Thank you ..
> The slip pocket inside was a first for me to see in the lady Dior so wanted your confirmation.. really appreciate it.


The small Lady Dior has two pockets inside according to the website. A zippered pocket and a patch pocket. I think it's for a phone.


----------



## fromwaterhousewluv

Hi @averagejoe I purchases this dior book tote, but it hasn't arrived yet. The more I look at the photos however, I'm having doubts about its authenticity. Please let me know what you think.

item name:  Authentic Dior Book Small Pink Tote Toile De Jouy Collection - 36cm 
Item number: 154109364820
Seller ID:  kittens.closet
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...TE4Sw90H48%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## averagejoe

fromwaterhousewluv said:


> Hi @averagejoe I purchases this dior book tote, but it hasn't arrived yet. The more I look at the photos however, I'm having doubts about its authenticity. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> item name:  Authentic Dior Book Small Pink Tote Toile De Jouy Collection - 36cm
> Item number: 154109364820
> Seller ID:  kittens.closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dior-Book-Small-Pink-Tote-Toile-De-Jouy-Collection-36cm-/154109364820?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=w%2BzlYaZqq23w7sW%2BATE4Sw90H48%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


I believe this is fake


----------



## Vintagal

Hi @averagejoe,

Could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag? Bought it on ebay 4 years ago 

Thank you very much


----------



## chin0228

Hi @averagejoe
Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag? I bought it more than 10 years ago online. Thank you.


----------



## yenniemc

Hi!
May I please request that the below bag be authenticated?


Item name: Authentic Lady Dior Black Patent Leather Medium bag
Item number: 164256484922
Seller ID: itgirl35
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164256484922

thank you in advance!


----------



## leannt53

Hi!
Can you please check out this Dior bag for me And let me know if you think it’s authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## l3tranger

Hello! 
Could you please check out this Dior Montaigne bag for me And let me know if you think it’s authentic?  It's supposed to be a black calfskin 30 Montaigne.   Pictures attached:


----------



## Mvalencia

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi Averagejoe,
Kindly authenticate this my abc lady Dior posted by a private seller... thanks


----------



## jmk01325

Hi there's newbie here  , I purchased my 1sr lady Dior  " vintage " of eBay and I'm thinking it's mid 90s but the inside tag does not say " made in Italy " is this normal ? If anyone can help me please would be appreciated  or if I've posted in the wrong section I do apologise


----------



## Dashali

Item name: Dior tote soft bag
Name of the seller: natalia
URL:








						Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито
					

Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито




					m.avito.ru
				




Good morning! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag. I am not sure about the name. Thank you very much for your time and knowledge


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## yenniemc

Hello, sorry to bother but may I please request for this to be authenticated? Thank you so much in advance!


Item name: Lady Dior Pearly Gray Grey Medium Lambskin Handbag 100% Authentic!! - Best Deal
Item number: 324350602983
Seller ID: jojosoftserve
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324350602983


----------



## silazarova

Hello can you please authenticate this cardigan, I’m receiving it tomorrow but the zip looks very strange


----------



## silazarova

Really appreciate your help and thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## shup

Hello! 
Would the expert moderators please help authenticate? 
*Item name:* Lady "Lady with Strap Gray Calfskin Leather Tote
*Online reseller name:* Gold and Beyond https://www.tradesy.com/closet/goldandbeyond/
*Direct URL link:* https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-lady-with-strap-gray-calfskin-leather-tote/27294375/

Also, I am unclear about Dior, but could you kindly also share what the date code means? I would love to know how old this bag is or from what season. 

Thank you!
Stella


----------



## coco09

pls authenticate This bag? TIA

ITEM NAMEior lady

item #254755076666
Seller I’d illbeokey

Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...209&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

@averagejoe  Hi, can you assist me if this bag is authentic?  I am wondering if diorama has released a bag whereby the lock does not have screw around it.









						Authentic Dior Diorama Leather Bag in Grained calfskin  | eBay
					

No receipt. Bag is in excellent condition as seen. No pick up. Can be carried on the shoulder or across the body.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## jmk01325

Hello to the authenticatiors - Really sorry for my double post , I didn't list enough pictures so I thought ide list more better pictures , anyway Hi there I'm a a new member and I've just purchased a vintage early 90s dior lady handbag " well I hope I have "  if anyone would be kind enough to let me know if my new bag is genuine please , would be much appreciated thank you- ps I love the bag anyway regardless but it would be great for a second opinion on if it's genuine vintage lady dior - Anyway any help would be really appreciated thank you


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

Hi  @averagejoe ! Thank you very much for your help in advance! I've bought my first pair of Dior sneakers of ebay and now one of my friends tells me, that they are fake, because serial numbers are dfferent from those used for the authentic Dior sneakers. Could you please tell me, if I really spent quite sensitive amount of money for the fake sneakers? :'( 

Item name:  Christian Dior Womens Walk 'n' Dior Velvet Low Top Sneakers Pink Size 38.5 EUR 
Item number: 383720609351
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff  https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/linda*s***stuff?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383720609351


----------



## averagejoe

jmk01325 said:


> Hello to the authenticatiors - Really sorry for my double post , I didn't list enough pictures so I thought ide list more better pictures , anyway Hi there I'm a a new member and I've just purchased a vintage early 90s dior lady handbag " well I hope I have "  if anyone would be kind enough to let me know if my new bag is genuine please , would be much appreciated thank you- ps I love the bag anyway regardless but it would be great for a second opinion on if it's genuine vintage lady dior - Anyway any help would be really appreciated thank you
> 
> View attachment 4890938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890949
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890950


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> Hi  @averagejoe ! Thank you very much for your help in advance! I've bought my first pair of Dior sneakers of ebay and now one of my friends tells me, that they are fake, because serial numbers are dfferent from those used for the authentic Dior sneakers. Could you please tell me, if I really spent quite sensitive amount of money for the fake sneakers? :'(
> 
> Item name:  Christian Dior Womens Walk 'n' Dior Velvet Low Top Sneakers Pink Size 38.5 EUR
> Item number: 383720609351
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff  https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/linda*s***stuff?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383720609351
> 
> View attachment 4891269
> View attachment 4891270
> View attachment 4891278
> View attachment 4891271
> View attachment 4891280
> View attachment 4891272
> View attachment 4891277
> View attachment 4891275
> View attachment 4891273
> View attachment 4891274


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dawnperiwinkle said:


> @averagejoe  Hi, can you assist me if this bag is authentic?  I am wondering if diorama has released a bag whereby the lock does not have screw around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Dior Diorama Leather Bag in Grained calfskin  | eBay
> 
> 
> No receipt. Bag is in excellent condition as seen. No pick up. Can be carried on the shoulder or across the body.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> pls authenticate This bag? TIA
> 
> ITEM NAMEior lady
> 
> item #254755076666
> Seller I’d illbeokey
> 
> Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Lady-dior-Red-Patent-Large-Hand-Bag-With-Strap/254755076666?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225074&meid=903b6daf014b46b7b440d11440948aed&pid=100903&rk=1&rkt=20&mehot=none&sd=254755076666&itm=254755076666&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2510209&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276


I can't see any of the logos or date code on the bag due to the poor photo quality.


----------



## averagejoe

shup said:


> Hello!
> Would the expert moderators please help authenticate?
> *Item name:* Lady "Lady with Strap Gray Calfskin Leather Tote
> *Online reseller name:* Gold and Beyond https://www.tradesy.com/closet/goldandbeyond/
> *Direct URL link:* https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-lady-with-strap-gray-calfskin-leather-tote/27294375/
> 
> Also, I am unclear about Dior, but could you kindly also share what the date code means? I would love to know how old this bag is or from what season.
> 
> Thank you!
> Stella


Needs a photo of the logo on the tag inside, and on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.

The bag was made in March of 2019


----------



## averagejoe

silazarova said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this cardigan, I’m receiving it tomorrow but the zip looks very strange


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

yenniemc said:


> Hello, sorry to bother but may I please request for this to be authenticated? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Pearly Gray Grey Medium Lambskin Handbag 100% Authentic!! - Best Deal
> Item number: 324350602983
> Seller ID: jojosoftserve
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324350602983


Photo of date code, and of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Item name: Dior tote soft bag
> Name of the seller: natalia
> URL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито
> 
> 
> Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.avito.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag. I am not sure about the name. Thank you very much for your time and knowledge
> 
> View attachment 4890354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890364
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890392


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Kindly authenticate this my abc lady Dior posted by a private seller... thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

l3tranger said:


> Hello!
> Could you please check out this Dior Montaigne bag for me And let me know if you think it’s authentic?  It's supposed to be a black calfskin 30 Montaigne.   Pictures attached:


I believe this is fake


----------



## jmk01325

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you AJ  you have made my day thank you


----------



## averagejoe

leannt53 said:


> Hi!
> Can you please check out this Dior bag for me And let me know if you think it’s authentic? Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

yenniemc said:


> Hi!
> May I please request that the below bag be authenticated?
> 
> 
> Item name: Authentic Lady Dior Black Patent Leather Medium bag
> Item number: 164256484922
> Seller ID: itgirl35
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164256484922
> 
> thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic. Usually a photo of the date code is required, but it's fine in this case.


----------



## averagejoe

chin0228 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag? I bought it more than 10 years ago online. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4889431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889433
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889447


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vintagal said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> Could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag? Bought it on ebay 4 years ago
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4889321
> View attachment 4889322
> View attachment 4889324
> View attachment 4889325
> View attachment 4889326
> View attachment 4889327
> View attachment 4889331
> View attachment 4889329
> View attachment 4889336
> View attachment 4889330
> View attachment 4889332
> View attachment 4889333


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Vintagal

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much.. I actually bought it yesterday.. just needed your confirmation.. it’s very pretty and I’m so happy.. thanks again!  ❤️


----------



## silazarova

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you Joe and have a lovely day! ))


----------



## yenniemc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Usually a photo of the date code is required, but it's fine in this case.


Thank you so much! This is great news! Have a lovely rest of the week!


----------



## yenniemc

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code, and of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


Thank you! I had actually foreseen that it might be necessary so I reached out to the owner to ask for the date code at least but she hasn’t replied and I feel like that’s sketchy enough for me to stay away... have a great week!


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for your time


----------



## leannt53

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help! Have a nice week!


----------



## quian

Hello authenticators!
Here’s my first post.Need help on this bag I got from decluttering my mom’s closet. Is it authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe could you help me authenticate this bag. I haven’t received it yet so will post the front and back of the date code but it looks good so far. It’s just missing it’s bag charm.
The seller only had these two photos! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
And told me it’s authentic

thank you so much!


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thanks!


----------



## chin0228

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## TheTroubadour

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number:  383784021223 
Seller ID:  canning4322311 
Direct URL link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...021223?hash=item595b4f6ce7:g:4~0AAOSwO~lfmSw8

Can someone please authenticate? Thank you


----------



## Vintagal

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required



I was waiting to reply with more pictures but never got an answer from the seller  so I guess I'll pass

Thank you  anyway


----------



## newbiebuyer

Hello! I would like to seek your help in authenticating this vintage Dior Dome bag. I got this actually months ago from an online Instagram seller (at that time, I searched for the bag, and I remember finding one photo of the same secondhand bag for sale in some website). But since the bag is "vintage", I thought that maybe it was just really hard to look for the same design. Also, the online seller is popular (many clients are local celebrities), so I thought it was safe to buy authentic secondhand bags from the said seller. The first time I wore the bag, the handle came off (one screw came off).  I informed the seller about the issue and asked that the bag be fixed. At first she insisted that the bag was in good condition when I got it, but I explained that I just used the bag for the first time, and did not even put a lot of stuff in it. For reference, I only had a small wallet, my phone, and maybe a bottle of sanitizer inside the bag, so the stuff inside were not heavy at all. Eventually, she agreed to have the handle fixed, and had the bag delivered back to me after the repair. Fast forward, a few days ago, I used the bag again. And then the handle came off again. So I started to research more on the bag, but I could not find the same photo I found before. Now I am a little worried that there might be a problem ( I am not saying it is the seller's fault, might be the consignee's).  If there is, I plan to tell the seller and ask for my money back. I was actually also planning to have the bag's handle fixed, but if ever, I do not want to spend more money on the bag if it is not worth it.

Item Name: Vintage Dior Suede Dome Bag


Thank you for your help! I promise to be more careful next time with my purchases. Let me know if you need additional photos of the bag, and I will upload as soon as possible.


----------



## Vintagal

Hi again @averagejoe!

Another try at a wallet found at spanish app for second hand stuff, but this time the seller did send me photos of code after request.

Your thoughts on this one? Lets see if im lucky this time. Thank you very much


----------



## Babydollc

Hello Addy. Can you please check of this bag is authentic? If you say it is . I'd make the payment but I'm afraid if its fake.


----------



## vicgajewski

I’ve been trying to authenticate this item and just wanted a bit of help as I’m bidding on it and worried I’ll get stuck with a fake 
Item name: Christian dior saddle bag calfskin
Item number:203156745902
Seller ID:basile_54amirault
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/203156745902


----------



## averagejoe

quian said:


> Hello authenticators!
> Here’s my first post.Need help on this bag I got from decluttering my mom’s closet. Is it authentic? Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @averagejoe could you help me authenticate this bag. I haven’t received it yet so will post the front and back of the date code but it looks good so far. It’s just missing it’s bag charm.
> The seller only had these two photos!
> View attachment 4892577
> View attachment 4892578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And told me it’s authentic
> 
> thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

TheTroubadour said:


> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number:  383784021223
> Seller ID:  canning4322311
> Direct URL link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...021223?hash=item595b4f6ce7:g:4~0AAOSwO~lfmSw8
> 
> Can someone please authenticate? Thank you


Please read post 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Vintagal said:


> I was waiting to reply with more pictures but never got an answer from the seller  so I guess I'll pass
> 
> Thank you  anyway


Sounds like poor customer service, so it's best to avoid this listing.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

newbiebuyer said:


> Hello! I would like to seek your help in authenticating this vintage Dior Dome bag. I got this actually months ago from an online Instagram seller (at that time, I searched for the bag, and I remember finding one photo of the same secondhand bag for sale in some website). But since the bag is "vintage", I thought that maybe it was just really hard to look for the same design. Also, the online seller is popular (many clients are local celebrities), so I thought it was safe to buy authentic secondhand bags from the said seller. The first time I wore the bag, the handle came off (one screw came off).  I informed the seller about the issue and asked that the bag be fixed. At first she insisted that the bag was in good condition when I got it, but I explained that I just used the bag for the first time, and did not even put a lot of stuff in it. For reference, I only had a small wallet, my phone, and maybe a bottle of sanitizer inside the bag, so the stuff inside were not heavy at all. Eventually, she agreed to have the handle fixed, and had the bag delivered back to me after the repair. Fast forward, a few days ago, I used the bag again. And then the handle came off again. So I started to research more on the bag, but I could not find the same photo I found before. Now I am a little worried that there might be a problem ( I am not saying it is the seller's fault, might be the consignee's).  If there is, I plan to tell the seller and ask for my money back. I was actually also planning to have the bag's handle fixed, but if ever, I do not want to spend more money on the bag if it is not worth it.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Dior Suede Dome Bag
> Online Reseller: xxx
> Link: I could not find anymore the link to the exact bag. But account is: xxx
> 
> Thank you for your help! I promise to be more careful next time with my purchases. Let me know if you need additional photos of the bag, and I will upload as soon as possible.


I believe this is fake. This fake is terribly made, too.


----------



## averagejoe

Vintagal said:


> Hi again @averagejoe!
> 
> Another try at a wallet found at spanish app for second hand stuff, but this time the seller did send me photos of code after request.
> 
> Your thoughts on this one? Lets see if im lucky this time. Thank you very much
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893318
> View attachment 4893319
> View attachment 4893322
> View attachment 4893324
> View attachment 4893323
> View attachment 4893320
> View attachment 4893321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893315
> View attachment 4893420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893317


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Babydollc said:


> Hello Addy. Can you please check of this bag is authentic? If you say it is . I'd make the payment but I'm afraid if its fake.


I would like to see a close-up photo of the authenticity card (front and back)


----------



## averagejoe

vicgajewski said:


> I’ve been trying to authenticate this item and just wanted a bit of help as I’m bidding on it and worried I’ll get stuck with a fake
> Item name: Christian dior saddle bag calfskin
> Item number:203156745902
> Seller ID:basile_54amirault
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/203156745902


I believe this is fake


----------



## Caliyoung87

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you @averagejoe you are the best  as always!!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Vintagal

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Great! Thank you!!!


----------



## fiep

Hi 
Would you be so kind to tell me your opinion on authenticity for this mini book tote based on pictures that I have received from the seller? Thank you very much for your time and knowledge!


----------



## averagejoe

fiep said:


> Hi
> Would you be so kind to tell me your opinion on authenticity for this mini book tote based on pictures that I have received from the seller? Thank you very much for your time and knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 4894531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894540


Not sure about this one, but one of the details looks a bit off to me.


----------



## fiep

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, but one of the details looks a bit off to me.



Thank you for checking out my post. May I ask what detail looks off to you?


----------



## jyuwan

Dear authenticators, Many thanks in advance 

Item:  Rare Christan Dior Black Leather Vintage Pochette Bag
Item Number:161856639929
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Christan-Dior-Black-Leather-Vintage-Pochette-Bag/193730260877?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Seller ID:  sophiabrittan12


----------



## jyuwan

Sorry the format seems to have been messed up above. Pasting here again for easy read . Thank you very much!

Item: Rare Christan Dior Black Leather Vintage Pochette Bag
Item Number:161856639929
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Chr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Seller ID: sophiabrittan12


----------



## IntheOcean

Averagejoe, may I please have your opinion on this Dior clutch? Pictures could be better, I know, sorry. The serial number belongs to a Lady Dior bag, not a clutch, so I guess it's most likely not authentic, despite what the seller claims. But thought it would be best to check here before dismissing it. Thank you!

Link: here


----------



## sexygurrrlll

Hello can you tell me if this is authentic please, I was told it was bought from the store


----------



## averagejoe

fiep said:


> Thank you for checking out my post. May I ask what detail looks off to you?


Part of the packaging


----------



## averagejoe

jyuwan said:


> Dear authenticators, Many thanks in advance
> 
> Item:  Rare Christan Dior Black Leather Vintage Pochette Bag
> Item Number:161856639929
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Christan-Dior-Black-Leather-Vintage-Pochette-Bag/193730260877?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> Seller ID:  sophiabrittan12
> View attachment 4894892
> View attachment 4894892
> View attachment 4894893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894892
> View attachment 4894893
> View attachment 4894894
> View attachment 4894895
> View attachment 4894896
> View attachment 4894897
> View attachment 4894892
> View attachment 4894893
> View attachment 4894894
> View attachment 4894895
> View attachment 4894896
> View attachment 4894897


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> Averagejoe, may I please have your opinion on this Dior clutch? Pictures could be better, I know, sorry. The serial number belongs to a Lady Dior bag, not a clutch, so I guess it's most likely not authentic, despite what the seller claims. But thought it would be best to check here before dismissing it. Thank you!
> 
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 4894907
> View attachment 4894908
> View attachment 4894909
> View attachment 4894910
> View attachment 4894911


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sexygurrrlll said:


> Hello can you tell me if this is authentic please, I was told it was bought from the store
> 
> View attachment 4895005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895007
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895011


I believe this is fake


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you, just as I thought.


----------



## jyuwan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you Joe for your timely reply. Do you mind elaborating a bit more on your thought? Is there anything in particular raised your concern? The thing is I have already purchased this, the seller said I can get it authenticated. I should be able to get a refund just would like to have some talking points to ask for refund. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

jyuwan said:


> Thank you Joe for your timely reply. Do you mind elaborating a bit more on your thought? Is there anything in particular raised your concern? The thing is I have already purchased this, the seller said I can get it authenticated. I should be able to get a refund just would like to have some talking points to ask for refund. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Sorry, we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake, but I am 100% certain of my opinion.


----------



## jyuwan

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake, but I am 100% certain of my opinion.


Thanks Joe for replying. I can understand. Not looking for an in-depth analysis. I asked because I actually paid for this item and the seller has 100% feedback, so I will need justification to get a refund. I trust your expertise on this. Are you able to share a bit more detail so It would make requesting refund a bit easier for me? That would be super helpful. Many thanks


----------



## codejelly

Hello 

I made some observations here to differentiate real and fake lady dior! After watching many authentication videos haha

Do you guys think its correct? 

Photos in the link 









						Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
					

Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy




					www.carousell.sg


----------



## codejelly

jyuwan said:


> Thanks Joe for replying. I can understand. Not looking for an in-depth analysis. I asked because I actually paid for this item and the seller has 100% feedback, so I will need justification to get a refund. I trust your expertise on this. Are you able to share a bit more detail so It would make requesting refund a bit easier for me? That would be super helpful. Many thanks


 Hello 

you can check out the link below 

I feel that its fake because the font of the serial number is different from the original. The original font is more roundish. 

Also the gold colour is too bright. 

Fake lady diors tend to have more yellowish hardware + more puffy cannages.









						Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
					

Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy




					www.carousell.sg


----------



## codejelly

Sanae18 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please can you hello to autentifie a Saddle bag from Dior.
> 
> The thing that struck me is that the saleswoman doesn't have an invoice and that she doesn't know how to get one from dior even though the bag is récent.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sale of a private individual
> Name: laulaufy
> View attachment 4869085
> 
> View attachment 4869086
> 
> View attachment 4869087
> View attachment 4869088
> View attachment 4869089
> View attachment 4869090
> View attachment 4869091


Hello 

I believe this is fake! 

Font of the serial number is off. You can check the font of many other dior bags online. 









						Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
					

Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy




					www.carousell.sg


----------



## codejelly

H


Trique said:


> More photos
> 
> View attachment 4873475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873480




The bag is 100% authentic. The dustbag i m not sure


----------



## jyuwan

codejelly said:


> Hello
> 
> you can check out the link below
> 
> I feel that its fake because the font of the serial number is different from the original. The original font is more roundish.
> 
> Also the gold colour is too bright.
> 
> Fake lady diors tend to have more yellowish hardware + more puffy cannages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
> 
> 
> Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg


Thank you for sharing the link and your knowledge. I really appreciate the help here.


----------



## quian

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you average joe!


----------



## averagejoe

jyuwan said:


> Thanks Joe for replying. I can understand. Not looking for an in-depth analysis. I asked because I actually paid for this item and the seller has 100% feedback, so I will need justification to get a refund. I trust your expertise on this. Are you able to share a bit more detail so It would make requesting refund a bit easier for me? That would be super helpful. Many thanks


The refund process will not be easy without some type of documentation proving the bag is fake. I suggest sending the item back with tracking and insurance, to say the item was not as described, and then filing a chargeback through your credit card if the seller does not refund your money.


----------



## averagejoe

codejelly said:


> Hello
> 
> I made some observations here to differentiate real and fake lady dior! After watching many authentication videos haha
> 
> Do you guys think its correct?
> 
> Photos in the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
> 
> 
> Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg


The details provided on the website are not consistent to authenticate with. Several listings are missing items, and plastic wrapping and the dust bag can be removed to hide certain giveaways that an item is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

codejelly said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is 100% authentic. The dustbag i m not sure


Uncertainty with the dust bag is enough to be uncertain about the authenticity of the bag. Each listing provides clues. If the dust bag is fake, then it is much more likely that the bag itself is fake. It is very unlikely that the seller went out of his/her way to buy a fake dust bag for a real bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

codejelly said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is 100% authentic. The dustbag i m not sure





jyuwan said:


> Thank you for sharing the link and your knowledge. I really appreciate the help here.


@codejelly While I appreciate having more authenticators here, and it is kind of you to help other members, I will still be evaluating all authentications by members who do not have the "authenticator" identifier under their avatar. Authentication takes lots of training and practice, and I would rather say that I don't know the authenticity of an item when I am unsure than to say it is fake or authentic.


----------



## jyuwan

averagejoe said:


> The refund process will not be easy without some type of documentation proving the bag is fake. I suggest sending the item back with tracking and insurance, to say the item was not as described, and then filing a chargeback through your credit card if the seller does not refund your money.


Hi Averagejoe, 

Thanks for the suggestion. i have already contacted AMEX, they suggested the same. There is a backstory i didn't mention. The reason i suspected this seller is because right after i paid. She listed another bag which is identical to this one (this one according to her is from her mum's collection bought back in 2005). When i noticed the other listing, I contacted her questioned about it. She claimed she has two bags identical for sale, the second one she's selling on behalf of a friend who bought it from VC. 

Immediatedly this didn't add up considering this is not a very common bag. I have been scouring the internet for months trying to score a good condition one at a reasonable price. But by the time i found out about her other listing i have already paid her. 

The situation itself raises plenty of red flags. I have provided all paper trail to Ebay today. They ensured me i will be covered by their buyer money back guarantee scheme. I'm now just waiting for the bag to get here tomorrow(if it ever arrives) so i can return it with prove. That's why I'm here to get help. In this case i don't think i would need to provide a formal documentation, as the story speaks for itself, the opinion from a subject expert like yourself would strengthen my case for a return. If it's against the rule to disclose the details of the counterfeit, is it possible for you to PM me your thought on it? I have never bought a fake bag before this is definitely a valuable lesson, an expensive one. Fingers crossed i can get my money back without any hurdle. Your time and help so far is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## begarise

Item Name: Dior Gaucho wallet
Seller Name: Veronica @ gospelnagg
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Gaucho-wallet-5fa0065da4de41c2bbaadf6c
Please kindly assist authenticate below. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aniatzn

Hi Guys, 
Could you please assess whether the Dior soft bag on the attached pictures is real or fake?


----------



## xoxocrybbusagi

Hi everyone!

Wanted to enquire about the authenticity of this bag.
Thank you so much for your time 


Item name: Saddle pouch 
Online reseller name: N/A
Direct URL link: Depop


----------



## averagejoe

jyuwan said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. i have already contacted AMEX, they suggested the same. There is a backstory i didn't mention. The reason i suspected this seller is because right after i paid. She listed another bag which is identical to this one (this one according to her is from her mum's collection bought back in 2005). When i noticed the other listing, I contacted her questioned about it. She claimed she has two bags identical for sale, the second one she's selling on behalf of a friend who bought it from VC.
> 
> Immediatedly this didn't add up considering this is not a very common bag. I have been scouring the internet for months trying to score a good condition one at a reasonable price. But by the time i found out about her other listing i have already paid her.
> 
> The situation itself raises plenty of red flags. I have provided all paper trail to Ebay today. They ensured me i will be covered by their buyer money back guarantee scheme. I'm now just waiting for the bag to get here tomorrow(if it ever arrives) so i can return it with prove. That's why I'm here to get help. In this case i don't think i would need to provide a formal documentation, as the story speaks for itself, the opinion from a subject expert like yourself would strengthen my case for a return. If it's against the rule to disclose the details of the counterfeit, is it possible for you to PM me your thought on it? I have never bought a fake bag before this is definitely a valuable lesson, an expensive one. Fingers crossed i can get my money back without any hurdle. Your time and help so far is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


May I suggest refusing the package? This way, you won't even have to pay for shipping, and it is returned to the sender with all the tracking showing it was never delivered to you. You can even call the delivery company with the tracking number to refuse the parcel, if the information available.


----------



## averagejoe

xoxocrybbusagi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Wanted to enquire about the authenticity of this bag.
> Thank you so much for your time
> 
> 
> Item name: Saddle pouch
> Online reseller name: N/A
> Direct URL link: Depop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896213
> View attachment 4896214
> View attachment 4896215
> View attachment 4896216
> View attachment 4896218
> View attachment 4896219
> View attachment 4896213
> View attachment 4896214
> View attachment 4896215
> View attachment 4896216
> View attachment 4896218
> View attachment 4896219
> View attachment 4896213
> View attachment 4896214
> View attachment 4896215
> View attachment 4896216
> View attachment 4896218
> View attachment 4896219


Can you please post a much clearer photo of the date code to show the numbers very clearly, as well as of the stitching around the smaller saddle flap and of the Oblique pattern?


----------



## averagejoe

aniatzn said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could you please assess whether the Dior soft bag on the attached pictures is real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896198
> View attachment 4896198
> View attachment 4896199
> View attachment 4896200
> View attachment 4896201
> View attachment 4896202
> View attachment 4896203
> View attachment 4896204


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

begarise said:


> Item Name: Dior Gaucho wallet
> Seller Name: Veronica @ gospelnagg
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Dior-Gaucho-wallet-5fa0065da4de41c2bbaadf6c
> Please kindly assist authenticate below. Thank you in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## begarise

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much, I appreciate your feedback on this.


----------



## newbiebuyer

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. This fake is terribly made, too.


Thank you for your response.


----------



## aniatzn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much avaragejoe
Regards


----------



## maddss99

Hi sorry I posted in a different forum not realizing this is where I should post.
I was just wondering if anyone could authenticate this Dior saddle bag for me as it is very cheap but the girl has said it is authentic but there is no proof.
It is a black Dior saddle bag 
The website is Depop 





						Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
					

Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.




					www.depop.com
				



The user name is everythingniceee


----------



## maddss99

maddss99 said:


> Hi sorry I posted in a different forum not realizing this is where I should post.
> I was just wondering if anyone could authenticate this Dior saddle bag for me as it is very cheap but the girl has said it is authentic but there is no proof.
> It is a black Dior saddle bag
> The website is Depop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
> 
> 
> Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The user name is everythingniceee


 Sorry I just received another picture


----------



## sexygurrrlll

Hello  

Is this Chanel authentic?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

maddss99 said:


> Hi sorry I posted in a different forum not realizing this is where I should post.
> I was just wondering if anyone could authenticate this Dior saddle bag for me as it is very cheap but the girl has said it is authentic but there is no proof.
> It is a black Dior saddle bag
> The website is Depop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
> 
> 
> Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The user name is everythingniceee


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

maddss99 said:


> Sorry I just received another picture


This picture doesn't even belong to this Saddle.


----------



## averagejoe

sexygurrrlll said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this Chanel authentic?


Please post this in the Chanel authentication thread, as this one is the Dior authentication thread.


----------



## darinachudo

Hello dear!

Please help me with authentication  this bag? Is this a real one or fake? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: AK31422c (20)/RU1001
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/383743559035

Thank you so much!


----------



## jlp830

Hello,

Do you authenticate Dior hats? If so, I purchased two Dior hats (one navy, one black) from an online boutique:

Item name: Dior Oblique Monogram Bucket Hat
Online reseller name: yujiean on Depop
Direct URL link: not available


----------



## averagejoe

darinachudo said:


> Hello dear!
> 
> Please help me with authentication  this bag? Is this a real one or fake? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: AK31422c (20)/RU1001
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/383743559035
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jlp830 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you authenticate Dior hats? If so, I purchased two Dior hats (one navy, one black) from an online boutique:
> 
> Item name: Dior Oblique Monogram Bucket Hat
> Online reseller name: yujiean on Depop
> Direct URL link: not available


Not sure about these but there are a few suspicious details.


----------



## porcelaenhaven117

Hi, could you help authenticate this Lady Dior please? The seller lost the authenticate card and dust bag so I am not sure it is authentic. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## annashen

Hi there, is it normal for Dior bags (white saddle) to come with paper tags? (One security tag and one Christian Dior tag)


----------



## R.devon

Hi there, new member and first post! This would be my first designer bag, it's the Be Dior in red, I picked it up from eBay pre-loved. The date code was hard to photograph as it was tucked in one of the inside pockets but it says 19MA0145. Would massively appreciate someone to authenticate it please, thanks in advance. - Robyn


----------



## vcu

Please help me authenticate these heels. Thank you so much!  

Item: Vintage Dior Heels 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/dior/black-suede-dior-heels-11119092.shtml
Seller ID: Kasia 

Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

porcelaenhaven117 said:


> Hi, could you help authenticate this Lady Dior please? The seller lost the authenticate card and dust bag so I am not sure it is authentic. Thank you so much in advance.


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

R.devon said:


> Hi there, new member and first post! This would be my first designer bag, it's the Be Dior in red, I picked it up from eBay pre-loved. The date code was hard to photograph as it was tucked in one of the inside pockets but it says 19MA0145. Would massively appreciate someone to authenticate it please, thanks in advance. - Robyn


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

vcu said:


> Please help me authenticate these heels. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Vintage Dior Heels
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/dior/black-suede-dior-heels-11119092.shtml
> Seller ID: Kasia
> 
> Thank you in advance


Sorry not sure about these ones


----------



## averagejoe

annashen said:


> Hi there, is it normal for Dior bags (white saddle) to come with paper tags? (One security tag and one Christian Dior tag)


Please provide photos of what you are talking about


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## R.devon

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks averageJoe!


----------



## Iamfashionizta

Appreciate if this can be authenticated:


Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: 124374112515
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124374112515


----------



## averagejoe

Iamfashionizta said:


> Appreciate if this can be authenticated:
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: 124374112515
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124374112515


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

its me again @averagejoe 
can you assist if this is authentic

Item:  Dior Diorama pink
Seller:  happyallen1
Item number:   284074125394
Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...r-Chain-Bag-As-New-Made-In-Italy/284074125394

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Dior purse wallet
Item number 353248567742
Seller laurenkeegan111
Link https://ebay.com/usr/laurenkeegan111


----------



## Iamfashionizta

Hi,

Pls authenticate this item that I won in auction.

Item: Dior saddle bag
Seller: cashmere321
Item number: 373318417575
Url: https://www.ebay.com/itm/373318417575








						Christian Dior Vintage Mini Canvas Diorissimo Monogram Saddle Bag  | eBay
					

<p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">•	authentic Dior small bag</p><p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">	•	9 by 6 inches, 8" strap drop</p><p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">	•	used, please see pictures</p><p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">	•	made in Spain</p><p...



					www.ebay.com
				





Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Iamfashionizta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls authenticate this item that I won in auction.
> 
> Item: Dior saddle bag
> Seller: cashmere321
> Item number: 373318417575
> Url: https://www.ebay.com/itm/373318417575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Vintage Mini Canvas Diorissimo Monogram Saddle Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">•	authentic Dior small bag</p><p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">	•	9 by 6 inches, 8" strap drop</p><p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">	•	used, please see pictures</p><p align="left" style="margin-left:36px; ">	•	made in Spain</p><p...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4901766


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dawnperiwinkle said:


> its me again @averagejoe
> can you assist if this is authentic
> 
> Item:  Dior Diorama pink
> Seller:  happyallen1
> Item number:   284074125394
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...r-Chain-Bag-As-New-Made-In-Italy/284074125394
> 
> Thanks in advance


The link and item number do not work


----------



## averagejoe

dawnperiwinkle said:


> its me again @averagejoe
> can you assist if this is authentic
> 
> Item:  Dior Diorama pink
> Seller:  happyallen1
> Item number:   284074125394
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...r-Chain-Bag-As-New-Made-In-Italy/284074125394
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Iamfashionizta said:


> Appreciate if this can be authenticated:
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: 124374112515
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124374112515


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks!


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Joe,
what do you think about my purse

Item Dior purse wallet
Item number 353248567742
Seller laurenkeegan111


Sorry I didnt see the link

link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dior-pur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!

Item:*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Navy*
Item#: 599174
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-navy-599174


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello Joe,
I hope you are doing well. 
Could you pelase tell me this bag is authentic? I feel like it is a fake one...but I only have these pictures.

Item : Dior Saddle Monogram Vintage
Seller : Vinted 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## karaliunaite

Hi! Could you tell me if this bag is authentic? I bought it from a private seller but can't be sure if original.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

karaliunaite said:


> Hi! Could you tell me if this bag is authentic? I bought it from a private seller but can't be sure if original.
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello Joe,
> I hope you are doing well.
> Could you pelase tell me this bag is authentic? I feel like it is a fake one...but I only have these pictures.
> 
> Item : Dior Saddle Monogram Vintage
> Seller : Vinted
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


Do you have a photo of the date code?


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item:*CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Navy*
> Item#: 599174
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-navy-599174


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe,
> what do you think about my purse
> 
> Item Dior purse wallet
> Item number 353248567742
> Seller laurenkeegan111
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt see the link
> 
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dior-purse-wallet/353248567742?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Yanti17

Dear Authenticator, please help me to check this bag 

Item name: 2017 metallic LD grey silver
Item number: 01-BO-0177
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:https://instagram.com/natalie86_?igshid=1fn42eyfpador


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


I hope this is all You need as i dont understand all from the post


----------



## Uliana142

Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this bag
Bag Lady Dior mini satin
Thank you!


----------



## Lat00123

Hi authenticator,

Newbie here so apologies if I'm missing anything. Could you please authenticate this bag for me prior to purchasing? Many thanks!

Item name: Dior Diorama micro carnage onyx medium
Online reseller name: Aina13
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...y-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-12098171.shtml


----------



## teacherteacher

Hi everyone! I’m interested to buy this Small Oblique Book Tote. Seller said she bought it preloved from Japan.

thank you so much!


----------



## teacherteacher

Hi everyone! I’m interested to buy (actually, I’ve already paid for it through PayPal but she said she won’t send it after my payment is no longer on hold) this Small Oblique Book Tote. Seller said she bought it preloved from Japan.

Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Yanti17 said:


> Dear Authenticator, please help me to check this bag
> 
> Item name: 2017 metallic LD grey silver
> Item number: 01-BO-0177
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:https://instagram.com/natalie86_?igshid=1fn42eyfpador
> 
> View attachment 4903525
> View attachment 4903526
> View attachment 4903527
> View attachment 4903528
> View attachment 4903529
> View attachment 4903530
> View attachment 4903531
> View attachment 4903532


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> I hope this is all You need as i dont understand all from the post


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this bag
> Bag Lady Dior mini satin
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Lat00123 said:


> Hi authenticator,
> 
> Newbie here so apologies if I'm missing anything. Could you please authenticate this bag for me prior to purchasing? Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama micro carnage onyx medium
> Online reseller name: Aina13
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...y-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-12098171.shtml


Photos of the logo inside and of the date code are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

teacherteacher said:


> Hi everyone! I’m interested to buy (actually, I’ve already paid for it through PayPal but she said she won’t send it after my payment is no longer on hold) this Small Oblique Book Tote. Seller said she bought it preloved from Japan.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Photos of the back of the interior tag, of the dust bag, and of the front of the authenticity card are required.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks!


----------



## Uliana142

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## danalyssaaa

Good day, authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this medium Lady Dior? I would really appreciate it. Thanks and stay safe!

Item name: Medium Lady Dior in Black
Online reseller name: @gieluxurybagsforless (instagram)
Direct URL link:


----------



## dmallyxx

Hi PF!  Im
Hoping you can help me out with this dior new lock flap shoulder bag. TIA ! I appreciate everything you do


----------



## dmallyxx

Please let me know if you need more pics!


----------



## averagejoe

danalyssaaa said:


> Good day, authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this medium Lady Dior? I would really appreciate it. Thanks and stay safe!
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior in Black
> Online reseller name: @gieluxurybagsforless (instagram)
> Direct URL link:



I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dmallyxx said:


> Hi PF!  Im
> Hoping you can help me out with this dior new lock flap shoulder bag. TIA ! I appreciate everything you do
> 
> View attachment 4906851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906859


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dmallyxx

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Appreciate you taking the time! Can’t wait to rock this bag now


----------



## danalyssaaa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Monce66

Hi, please help Me authenticate.  Thank you 

Item name: AUTHENTIC DIOR BOOK TOTE BLUE OBLIQUE CANVAS SMALL SIZE
Item number:  284082137684
Seller ID: nyjas 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...f0e-48d4-8f5b-01283980014a#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## ba0688

hello,I have this vanity case from the 80 ,but cant find any similar online.Any idea of the name?
thanks for your help


----------



## teacherteacher

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the back of the interior tag, of the dust bag, and of the front of the authenticity card are required.


Hi! Here are more photos.
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Monce66 said:


> Hi, please help Me authenticate.  Thank you
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC DIOR BOOK TOTE BLUE OBLIQUE CANVAS SMALL SIZE
> Item number:  284082137684
> Seller ID: nyjas
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...f0e-48d4-8f5b-01283980014a#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> View attachment 4907377
> View attachment 4907378
> View attachment 4907379
> View attachment 4907380
> View attachment 4907381
> View attachment 4907383
> View attachment 4907384
> View attachment 4907385
> View attachment 4907386


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ba0688 said:


> hello,I have this vanity case from the 80 ,but cant find any similar online.Any idea of the name?
> thanks for your help


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

teacherteacher said:


> Hi! Here are more photos.
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## ba0688

thanks for your response.Any idea of the name of the piece?Cant find any similar online
thanks


----------



## tallbird72

Anyone have any idea what this little clutch bag is called and if it is genuine. My first Dior (I have mulberrys & gucci) but also my first pre-loved bag hence my nervousness. Think from the date stamp the bag was made in 05 so she’s vintage & in great condition with fab hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

ba0688 said:


> thanks for your response.Any idea of the name of the piece?Cant find any similar online
> thanks


Sorry. No idea


----------



## averagejoe

tallbird72 said:


> Anyone have any idea what this little clutch bag is called and if it is genuine. My first Dior (I have mulberrys & gucci) but also my first pre-loved bag hence my nervousness. Think from the date stamp the bag was made in 05 so she’s vintage & in great condition with fab hardware.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## tallbird72

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you. I think I’ve tracked down it’s an east west flight


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you!

Item Name: Diorever By Dior Bag (Please Read Description) BNWT
Item Number: 274580946457
Seller: renaissance_365
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diorever...946457?hash=item3fee4cbe19:g:1NwAAOSwT3hfsRMh

Thank you!


----------



## julie32

Hello friends,

Is someone able to help with this? Hope the pics are sufficient....

Item name: Original Christian Dior Boston Bag Vintage
Item number:143840420075
Seller ID: strawberry*secret
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-Christ...-/143840420075?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


TIA


----------



## annashen

averagejoe said:


> Please provide photos of what you are talking about




Hi AJ,
Here are the photos of the saddle bag. Thank you!


----------



## annashen

Here are a few more photos.



annashen said:


> Hi AJ,
> Here are the photos of the saddle bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4910212
> View attachment 4910222
> View attachment 4910226
> View attachment 4910228
> View attachment 4910230
> View attachment 4910232
> View attachment 4910234
> View attachment 4910248
> View attachment 4910250
> View attachment 4910253
> View attachment 4910254
> View attachment 4910258


----------



## Dashali

Dear Averagejoe!
would you be so kind to help me authenticate this one, this will be my last purchase for a wale thank you for your time.
Name: Dior diorissimo
URL:https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior_original_998712716
Name of the seller: alena
Size: 37 on 27 cm so probable large size


----------



## Shelly Vine

Hi guys. I'm looking at possibly purchasing this dior. It looks good, but something in my gut us saying stay away. No authenticity cards, no dustbag etc. Any help is appreciated 








						CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Mini Cannage Chain Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Mini Cannage Chain Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Diorever By Dior Bag (Please Read Description) BNWT
> Item Number: 274580946457
> Seller: renaissance_365
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diorever...946457?hash=item3fee4cbe19:g:1NwAAOSwT3hfsRMh
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

julie32 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Is someone able to help with this? Hope the pics are sufficient....
> 
> Item name: Original Christian Dior Boston Bag Vintage
> Item number:143840420075
> Seller ID: strawberry*secret
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-Christ...-/143840420075?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> 
> TIA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

annashen said:


> Hi AJ,
> Here are the photos of the saddle bag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4910212
> View attachment 4910222
> View attachment 4910226
> View attachment 4910228
> View attachment 4910230
> View attachment 4910232
> View attachment 4910234
> View attachment 4910248
> View attachment 4910250
> View attachment 4910253
> View attachment 4910254
> View attachment 4910258


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Dear Averagejoe!
> would you be so kind to help me authenticate this one, this will be my last purchase for a wale thank you for your time.
> Name: Dior diorissimo
> URL:https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior_original_998712716
> Name of the seller: alena
> Size: 37 on 27 cm so probable large size


Not sure about this one. Sorry!


----------



## averagejoe

Shelly Vine said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking at possibly purchasing this dior. It looks good, but something in my gut us saying stay away. No authenticity cards, no dustbag etc. Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Mini Cannage Chain Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CHRISTIAN DIOR Lady Dior Mini Cannage Chain Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I believe this is fake


----------



## julie32

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


THX so much! Just bought it!


----------



## annashen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you, I'm glad to hear it! Very happy with my new acquisition.


----------



## silazarova

Hello Joe, can you please take a look at this one, it’s in my possession and I bought it for authentic but I can’t find a Gaucho with this leather. Please help. Have a great day btw!


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Sorry!


Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

silazarova said:


> Hello Joe, can you please take a look at this one, it’s in my possession and I bought it for authentic but I can’t find a Gaucho with this leather. Please help. Have a great day btw!


I believe this is fake


----------



## R.devon

Hi again, this one is quite an old one so no date code. Would also be useful if anybody could identify it too as I can't find any photos to reference it against? Thanks in advance  

Item name: Vintage Dior Bag
Item number: 254783190778
Seller ID: rourk3
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254783190778


----------



## averagejoe

R.devon said:


> Hi again, this one is quite an old one so no date code. Would also be useful if anybody could identify it too as I can't find any photos to reference it against? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior Bag
> Item number: 254783190778
> Seller ID: rourk3
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254783190778


I don't know the name of this style, but I believe this is authentic.


----------



## R.devon

averagejoe said:


> I don't know the name of this style, but I believe this is authentic.


Thanks Joe, don't worry too much it would've just been nice to know it's name. I know it's harder with vintage bags!


----------



## Sanae18

codejelly said:


> Hello
> 
> I believe this is fake!
> 
> Font of the serial number is off. You can check the font of many other dior bags online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
> 
> 
> Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg






Thank you so mutch


----------



## Sanae18

codejelly said:


> Hello
> 
> I believe this is fake!
> 
> Font of the serial number is off. You can check the font of many other dior bags online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying*
> 
> 
> Buy Lady Dior Scams * please read before buying* in Singapore,Singapore. Hello guys  Wanted to warn yall about fake lady dior bags that i see on carousell recently passing off as authentic.   I was shortlisting so many to purchase, b Chat to Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg




On which site can i check serial number?


----------



## monamueller

Hey, could you please authenticate this DIOR Boston Bag? It is vintage so they didnt gave me a bill or a series number or something 
Thank you !!


----------



## monamueller

Hey, could someone please authenticate this DIOR Boston Bag? It is vintage so they didnt gave me a bill or a series number or something 
Thank you !!


----------



## Shelly Vine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dashali

hello!
 Can I ask one more time for your help. I was looking to buy this kind of bag For a long time. Thank you very much for your help in any case
dior diorissimo small size(30x20cm)
URL:








						Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито
					

Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито




					m.avito.ru


----------



## jlp830

Hello authenticators,

I just received this Vintage Dior wallet from Mercari, and wanted to get an input on its authenticity. Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Dior Saddle Wallet
Online reseller name: lanie_0729
Direct URL link: 
Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get up to $30 off.
https://merc.li/6PQmjchUb


----------



## jhunterp

Can you help me to determine the name of this Dior bag? Or give me any info on it? I am considering purchasing it and since it’s online, I just need a little help so I can do my research.


----------



## averagejoe

jlp830 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I just received this Vintage Dior wallet from Mercari, and wanted to get an input on its authenticity. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Wallet
> Online reseller name: lanie_0729
> Direct URL link:
> Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get up to $30 off.
> https://merc.li/6PQmjchUb


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jhunterp said:


> Can you help me to determine the name of this Dior bag? Or give me any info on it? I am considering purchasing it and since it’s online, I just need a little help so I can do my research.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> hello!
> Can I ask one more time for your help. I was looking to buy this kind of bag For a long time. Thank you very much for your help in any case
> dior diorissimo small size(30x20cm)
> URL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито
> 
> 
> Авито — Объявления на сайте Авито
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.avito.ru


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Tmanh1312

Hello authenticators,
Can you guys help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Tmanh1312 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> Can you guys help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913252


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jhunterp

jhunterp said:


> Can you help me to determine the name of this Dior bag? Or give me any info on it? I am considering purchasing it from an estate sale and want to make sure it’s real for the price they are asking. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kmarios

Hi Authenticator,

I’m thinking of buying this bag, can help me check the authenticity and also the year for this bag. Thanks.

Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Leather 'Lady Dior' Embellished Medium Hand Bag
Item number: 233777977171
Seller ID: nymilan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHRIST...-/233777977171?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## milodrinker

Hi authenticators, could you help with this Mini Dior Lady please? Not sure if I have taken enough pictures, or the right pictures?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello,

Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? 
Name : I don't have the exact name but I think it is a Lady Dior
Seller :Vinted 
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## fashion5509

Looking to possibly buy this bag!
Name: Saddle Bag
Seller: from Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...er-CD-embellishments-5fb474e760fded5b4bfd2964

Thanks in advance.  I think it looks mostly fine but the last picture showing the "Made in Italy" looks off to be since there is no edge stitching on the tag.  Also not sure how these nylon saddle bags with patent leather have held up over time.


----------



## julie32

Hello friends, especially Average Joe,

The Dior preloved Bug really bit me LOL! I scored this little beauty at a very low price and had to decide instantly, but at that price I was willing to take a little risk and try to restore the bag. The inside is not in the best shape, but maybe you can help me regarding its authenticity and approximate age. From what I found out it might be from the 1970s...
TIA


----------



## averagejoe

julie32 said:


> Hello friends, especially Average Joe,
> 
> The Dior preloved Bug really bit me LOL! I scored this little beauty at a very low price and had to decide instantly, but at that price I was willing to take a little risk and try to restore the bag. The inside is not in the best shape, but maybe you can help me regarding its authenticity and approximate age. From what I found out it might be from the 1970s...
> TIA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

fashion5509 said:


> Looking to possibly buy this bag!
> Name: Saddle Bag
> Seller: from Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...er-CD-embellishments-5fb474e760fded5b4bfd2964
> 
> Thanks in advance.  I think it looks mostly fine but the last picture showing the "Made in Italy" looks off to be since there is no edge stitching on the tag.  Also not sure how these nylon saddle bags with patent leather have held up over time.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> Name : I don't have the exact name but I think it is a Lady Dior
> Seller :Vinted
> Thank you very much for your help


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

milodrinker said:


> Hi authenticators, could you help with this Mini Dior Lady please? Not sure if I have taken enough pictures, or the right pictures?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kmarios said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> I’m thinking of buying this bag, can help me check the authenticity and also the year for this bag. Thanks.
> 
> Item name:CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Leather 'Lady Dior' Embellished Medium Hand Bag
> Item number: 233777977171
> Seller ID: nymilan
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHRIST...-/233777977171?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


Needs photos of the logo inside and of the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## julie32

Thx so much!!!


----------



## Angel1219

Item name: Christian Dior oblique studded Dioravenue bucket bag
Item number: 579457
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-oblique-studded-dioravenue-bag-blue-579457
Comments: Hi AverageJoe. On the original version there is stitching to the left and right of the front leather panel. Are there two versions of this bag since mine doesn't have that stitching? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Angel1219

Angel1219 said:


> Item name: Christian Dior oblique studded Dioravenue bucket bag
> Item number: 579457
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-oblique-studded-dioravenue-bag-blue-579457
> Comments: Hi AverageJoe. On the original version there is stitching to the left and right of the front leather panel. A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915908
> View attachment 4915909
> View attachment 4915910
> View attachment 4915911
> View attachment 4915912
> View attachment 4915913
> View attachment 4915914
> View attachment 4915915
> View attachment 4915916
> View attachment 4915917
> View attachment 4915918
> View attachment 4915919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re there two versions of this bag since mine doesn't have that stitching?



Additional photos. Thanks you.


----------



## milodrinker

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Joe


----------



## Pinkie*

Item name Christian Dior Lady Dior Croisiere Black Chain Wallet Cannage Quilt Lambskin
Item number 143831090003
Seller mtraceym
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Marleah

Hello - totally understand if you are unable to authenticate these Dior tribal earrings- the pouch it comes with is what is throwing me off - would love to hear opinions 


Item name: *Christian Dior Murano Tribale earrings*
Online reseller name: *elenakouf on poshmark*
Direct URL link:









						Christian Dior Murano Tribale earrings
					

Shop elenakouf's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Christian Dior Triable Murano earrings  Worn a handful of times - excellent condition Gold tone earrings  Bought from the NY Flagship location Comes with velvet pouch pictured   Please...




					poshmark.com


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> Item name: Christian Dior oblique studded Dioravenue bucket bag
> Item number: 579457
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-oblique-studded-dioravenue-bag-blue-579457
> Comments: Hi AverageJoe. On the original version there is stitching to the left and right of the front leather panel. Are there two versions of this bag since mine doesn't have that stitching? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915908
> View attachment 4915909
> View attachment 4915910
> View attachment 4915911
> View attachment 4915912
> View attachment 4915913
> View attachment 4915914
> View attachment 4915915
> View attachment 4915916
> View attachment 4915917
> View attachment 4915918
> View attachment 4915919


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Item name Christian Dior Lady Dior Croisiere Black Chain Wallet Cannage Quilt Lambskin
> Item number 143831090003
> Seller mtraceym
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Croisiere-Black-Chain-Wallet-Cannage-Quilt-Lambskin/143831090003?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Not sure about this one. Something looks a bit off to me.


----------



## averagejoe

Marleah said:


> Hello - totally understand if you are unable to authenticate these Dior tribal earrings- the pouch it comes with is what is throwing me off - would love to hear opinions
> 
> 
> Item name: *Christian Dior Murano Tribale earrings*
> Online reseller name: *elenakouf on poshmark*
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Murano Tribale earrings
> 
> 
> Shop elenakouf's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Christian Dior Triable Murano earrings  Worn a handful of times - excellent condition Gold tone earrings  Bought from the NY Flagship location Comes with velvet pouch pictured   Please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Not sure about this one, sorry!


----------



## Marleah

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry!




AJ: thanks so much for taking the time to look! ❤️


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much Joe, your time is always much appreciated


----------



## kmarios

Hi Authenticator,

I’m thinking of buying this bag, can help me check the authenticity. Thanks.

Item name:Christian Dior Lady DiorMini Handbag Lotus Pink Crossbody Top Handles
Item number: 324394367986
Seller ID: apesmk 
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2020-C...-/324394367986?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Something looks a bit off to me.


To me also leather is strange and letters do not go Dior in a row


----------



## averagejoe

kmarios said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> I’m thinking of buying this bag, can help me check the authenticity. Thanks.
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Lady DiorMini Handbag Lotus Pink Crossbody Top Handles
> Item number: 324394367986
> Seller ID: apesmk
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2020-C...-/324394367986?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


I believe this is authentic


----------



## macjavier

Hi experts, 
I would like to know if this 2- way lady dior mini cannage is authentic. Its vintage I believe so it doesn’t have serial numbers.  I would really appreciate your help!!
I strongly believe its authentic, but still need second/third opinion. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

macjavier said:


> Hi experts,
> I would like to know if this 2- way lady dior mini cannage is authentic. Its vintage I believe so it doesn’t have serial numbers.  I would really appreciate your help!!
> I strongly believe its authentic, but still need second/third opinion. Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## macjavier

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


You are awesome, Joe!!


----------



## annashen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Hey Averagejoe, just wondering how certain were you of this verdict?

I tried to bring this bag into my city's flagship store for cleaning, but the SA there said that they didn't think it was real. She cited that she'd never seen a velcro closure before. Another girl said that compared to the current style being sold, the hardware has a different font and the internal lining is a different material. She took some photos to ask her manager but hasn't gotten back to me yet.

However from my research I know that the velcro comes from an older style. It felt to me that the assistants were not so competent/knowledgeable about previous design styles.. What do you think?


----------



## nathart

Hi Averagejoe! I bought this Dior wallet and was hoping to get the authenticity checked please. I'm also interested to find out more about its history and what it's called and when it was made. Thanks in advance!








	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## alexneil1993

Hi guys,

Hope you are well; recently purchased this and I am a bit skeptical about the authenticity that the seller is claiming.q

Item: Air Dior T-Shirt White
Item Number: 033j625b0554








						Air Dior T-shirt  | eBay
					

<p>Air Dior T-shirt. Condition is "New with tags". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p><br><p>Size medium </p><p>Won as a prize in a personal shoppers raffle , however is too big for me. So grab a steal! </p><p>No receipt, but have provided pictures of all tags and wash labels to prove...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



SellerID: Vishal.21


----------



## averagejoe

annashen said:


> Hey Averagejoe, just wondering how certain were you of this verdict?
> 
> I tried to bring this bag into my city's flagship store for cleaning, but the SA there said that they didn't think it was real. She cited that she'd never seen a velcro closure before. Another girl said that compared to the current style being sold, the hardware has a different font and the internal lining is a different material. She took some photos to ask her manager but hasn't gotten back to me yet.
> 
> However from my research I know that the velcro comes from an older style. It felt to me that the assistants were not so competent/knowledgeable about previous design styles.. What do you think?


These sales associates were not working with the brand in the past 2 decades, so they wouldn't know. Ask that sales associate when she started working there and you will see what I mean.

I've been keeping myself up to date with the brand since the late 90s. I've seen designs (and designers) come and go.


----------



## averagejoe

nathart said:


> Hi Averagejoe! I bought this Dior wallet and was hoping to get the authenticity checked please. I'm also interested to find out more about its history and what it's called and when it was made. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4918694
> View attachment 4918695
> View attachment 4918696
> 
> View attachment 4918697
> View attachment 4918698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918699
> View attachment 4918702
> View attachment 4918704
> View attachment 4918709
> View attachment 4918711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918700


I believe this is authentic. It is the Diorissimo wallet from 2005.


----------



## averagejoe

alexneil1993 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you are well; recently purchased this and I am a bit skeptical about the authenticity that the seller is claiming.q
> 
> Item: Air Dior T-Shirt White
> Item Number: 033j625b0554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Dior T-shirt  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Air Dior T-shirt. Condition is "New with tags". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p><br><p>Size medium </p><p>Won as a prize in a personal shoppers raffle , however is too big for me. So grab a steal! </p><p>No receipt, but have provided pictures of all tags and wash labels to prove...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SellerID: Vishal.21


Not sure about this one. I saw the grey and navy versions in store before, but the price seems awfully low (and I have nothing to compare it with since I didn't buy these).


----------



## Ling Ying

Hi averagejoe,

Kindly help me to authenticate this lady dior mini bag. Pls note there is no original strap as it is a vintage bag 13 years ago, bag has been recoloured from brown to black and no authentic dior card. How much do u think is this bag worth the price of? Can give ur honest opinion 

Item name: vintage lady dior mini bag
Seller ID: minniemouse
Direct url link: https://carousell.com/p/1052937935

Appreciate your help, many thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## nathart

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. It is the Diorissimo wallet from 2005.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## sirymendez

Hello! I found a bag with this serial number.
Is this a real serial number? 26-GJ-1186 for Dior Flap Black Bag
I read that also state the week it was made.
Is this authentic?
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

sirymendez said:


> Hello! I found a bag with this serial number.
> Is this a real serial number? 26-GJ-1186 for Dior Flap Black Bag
> I read that also state the week it was made.
> Is this authentic?
> Thank you!


We cannot authenticate with just the date code. Please post all authenticity questions in this thread in the future.


----------



## Ling Ying

@averagejoe in case you missed this threat that i have posted. Many thanks, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ling Ying

Ling Ying said:


> @averagejoe in case you missed this threat that i have posted. Many thanks, greatly appreciated!





Ling Ying said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Kindly help me to authenticate this lady dior mini bag. Pls note there is no original strap as it is a vintage bag 13 years ago, bag has been recoloured from brown to black and no authentic dior card. How much do u think is this bag worth the price of? Can give ur honest opinion
> 
> Item name: vintage lady dior mini bag
> Seller ID: minniemouse
> Direct url link: https://carousell.com/p/1052937935
> 
> Appreciate your help, many thanks!


----------



## poppetkiss

Hi kindly help me please with this one is this authentic lady dior bag? And is this also a vintage bag?

item name: lady dior in wool
Online reseller name: Strwbrry Duchess
Direct Url: facebook

Help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## alexneil1993

Hi again 

Hope you are well! As always your help is appreciated. Looks legit but second opinion always helps. 

Item in question : Dior B23
Link : ttps://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373372780361
Seller: bipik36


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Hi kindly help me please with this one is this authentic lady dior bag? And is this also a vintage bag?
> 
> item name: lady dior in wool
> Online reseller name: Strwbrry Duchess
> Direct Url: facebook
> 
> Help will be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919408
> View attachment 4919409
> View attachment 4919411
> View attachment 4919412
> View attachment 4919413
> View attachment 4919414
> View attachment 4919415
> View attachment 4919416
> View attachment 4919417
> View attachment 4919408
> View attachment 4919408
> View attachment 4919409
> View attachment 4919411
> View attachment 4919412
> View attachment 4919413
> View attachment 4919414
> View attachment 4919415
> View attachment 4919416
> View attachment 4919417


Photos of the interior tag (front and back) are missing.


----------



## averagejoe

alexneil1993 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Hope you are well! As always your help is appreciated. Looks legit but second opinion always helps.
> 
> Item in question : Dior B23
> Link : ttps://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373372780361
> Seller: bipik36


There are not enough photos to authenticate this with.


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Kindly help me to authenticate this lady dior mini bag. Pls note there is no original strap as it is a vintage bag 13 years ago, bag has been recoloured from brown to black and no authentic dior card. How much do u think is this bag worth the price of? Can give ur honest opinion
> 
> Item name: vintage lady dior mini bag
> Seller ID: minniemouse
> Direct url link: https://carousell.com/p/1052937935
> 
> Appreciate your help, many thanks!


I would not buy a redyed bag. I believe this is authentic, but I would definitely not want it especially given how the colour is no longer the same as the original.


----------



## poppetkiss

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the interior tag (front and back) are missing.


----------



## poppetkiss

poppetkiss said:


> View attachment 4919831


Here thank you so much


----------



## Jopaholic

Hi Joe,

Could you help to authenticate this mini lady in lotus pink? Got it from a reseller who sells preloved bags from Japan. Was told that Japan preloved bags are mostly in excellent condition.


----------



## Ling Ying

Glad to receive your honest opinon☺ Sincere Thank you‍♀️ Have a great day. Takecare


----------



## Ling Ying

averagejoe said:


> I would not buy a redyed bag. I believe this is authentic, but I would definitely not want it especially given how the colour is no longer the same as the original.


Many thanks averagejoe! Sincere thank you‍♀️ Appreciate it. Have a great day and takecare!☺


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> View attachment 4919831


Do you have a photo of the front of the interior tag? This looks okay so far but I need to see the front to confirm.


----------



## averagejoe

Jopaholic said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this mini lady in lotus pink? Got it from a reseller who sells preloved bags from Japan. Was told that Japan preloved bags are mostly in excellent condition.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## gvd7521

Hi all!
This is my first post here and apologies because this was a thrift store purchase and not an online purchase. I am very confident that this might not be authentic but I wanted to see if somebody could provide me A solid answer. It is very much beat up and I am trying to restore it currently.


----------



## eve2713

Hi,
I just recently purchased a Dior saddle bag. The front of the tag looks real but the serial number of this bag just makes me concern...
The seller says because it’s old, but how old can a saddle bag be?1999?
Please help! Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

gvd7521 said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first post here and apologies because this was a thrift store purchase and not an online purchase. I am very confident that this might not be authentic but I wanted to see if somebody could provide me A solid answer. It is very much beat up and I am trying to restore it currently.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

eve2713 said:


> Hi,
> I just recently purchased a Dior saddle bag. The front of the tag looks real but the serial number of this bag just makes me concern...
> The seller says because it’s old, but how old can a saddle bag be?1999?
> Please help! Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4920656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920660


Without a date code, it's hard to say. Do you have more pictures of the bag?


----------



## gvd7521

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Wow. Thanks for the fast response!


----------



## eve2713

averagejoe said:


> Without a date code, it's hard to say. Do you have more pictures of the bag?


I do! Thank you!! I don’t feel confident because I’ve never seen a bag w that kind of serial number.
That “made in Italy MUP” some words looks dark and some looks light


----------



## Jopaholic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much Joe


----------



## Ling Ying

Dear averagejoe,

Could you kindly help to authenticate this Medium lady dior Patent bag(year 2011), pls?

Thank you so much.

Best regards,
Ling Ying


----------



## fashion5509

Hello!  Looking to possibly buy this saddle bag.
Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: 293873934443
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/truus_mciniqm?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Camel-Brown-Saddle-Bag-Grained/293873934443


----------



## Ricecakex3

Hello! Please help me with this bag. Thank you!!
Item name: Lady Dior Mini
Item number:  203203785915 
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/lovelychic28?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...785915?hash=item2f4fe3b4bb:g:xmMAAOSwy0lfxX7W


----------



## Ricecakex3

Also this one, please 
Item name: Dior Saddle Mini
Item number: 203203785915
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/handd-uk?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...209&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276


----------



## Ling Ying

Ling Ying said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Could you kindly help to authenticate this Medium lady dior Patent bag(year 2011), pls?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ling Ying



@averagejoe sorry no item direct url link as seller did not post yet because i asked her to reserve and find this item for me. 

Seller name: Shazza23
Item serial no: 15-BO-0191 
Seller direct profile link: https://carousell.com/shazza23

Much thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## ChicoE

Hi All,

Hoping you can help authenticate this Dior bag. The bag was purchased through an Instagram seller that uses Entrupy. Entrupy believes this bag is authentic. However, after receiving the bag, I had my own authentication done by two third-party companies - both believe it is not authentic. Thank you in advance!

Name: My Lady Dior, Black with Silver Hardware
Item Serial Number: 18-MA-0156


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ChicoE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping you can help authenticate this Dior bag. The bag was purchased through an Instagram seller that uses Entrupy. Entrupy believes this bag is authentic. However, after receiving the bag, I had my own authentication done by two third-party companies - both believe it is not authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: My Lady Dior, Black with Silver Hardware
> Item Serial Number: 18-MA-0156
> View attachment 4921994
> View attachment 4922000
> View attachment 4922001
> View attachment 4922002
> View attachment 4922004
> View attachment 4922005


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> Dear averagejoe,
> 
> Could you kindly help to authenticate this Medium lady dior Patent bag(year 2011), pls?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ling Ying


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ricecakex3 said:


> Also this one, please
> Item name: Dior Saddle Mini
> Item number: 203203785915
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/handd-uk?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dior-mini-saddle-bag-In-Blue-Navy-Colour-Canvas-And-Leather/264940890829?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180105095853&meid=95860200d7b0414ea74bc08814bd4e74&pid=100903&rk=5&rkt=18&mehot=none&sd=203203785915&itm=264940890829&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2510209&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

eve2713 said:


> I do! Thank you!! I don’t feel confident because I’ve never seen a bag w that kind of serial number.
> That “made in Italy MUP” some words looks dark and some looks light


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ricecakex3 said:


> Hello! Please help me with this bag. Thank you!!
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini
> Item number:  203203785915
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/lovelychic28?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...785915?hash=item2f4fe3b4bb:g:xmMAAOSwy0lfxX7W


Photo of date code is required


----------



## fashion5509

Not sure if the claim about date codes is correct so would love your opinion!
Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
Item number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Direct URL link:








						Christian Dior bag w CD monogrammed print
					

Shop miliegrace's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Black monogramed Christian Dior handbag in excellent condition.  Barely used.  Has silver CD on side straps and D hanging from front.




					poshmark.com


----------



## marcusxe

Hello! I bought this Dior Saddle on ebay. I thought I authenticated it well but i'm not sure. The zipper inside is throwing me off and the trotter pattern isn't matching up to other vintage saddle bags I see online. Please let me know what you think. Thank you!!! x


----------



## Ling Ying

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your fast response. Greatly appreciate. ☺


----------



## Ibb9

Hii, could you please help me know if these cards are authentic? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

marcusxe said:


> Hello! I bought this Dior Saddle on ebay. I thought I authenticated it well but i'm not sure. The zipper inside is throwing me off and the trotter pattern isn't matching up to other vintage saddle bags I see online. Please let me know what you think. Thank you!!! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922076
> View attachment 4922077
> View attachment 4922078
> View attachment 4922079
> View attachment 4922080
> View attachment 4922081
> View attachment 4922082
> View attachment 4922083


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ibb9 said:


> Hii, could you please help me know if these cards are authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922501
> View attachment 4922503
> View attachment 4922504


The cards look fine to me, although this doesn't mean that what came with the cards is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fashion5509 said:


> Not sure if the claim about date codes is correct so would love your opinion!
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
> Item number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior bag w CD monogrammed print
> 
> 
> Shop miliegrace's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Black monogramed Christian Dior handbag in excellent condition.  Barely used.  Has silver CD on side straps and D hanging from front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Photo of date code is required (I couldn't see the claim about the code)


----------



## Ibb9

averagejoe said:


> The cards look fine to me, although this doesn't mean that what came with the cards is authentic



Thank You!
Seems Authentic, the cards worried me a though, I’ll post pictures of the bag, if u’ll be so kind and let me know if it seems authentic:


----------



## Ibb9

Ibb9 said:


> Thank You!
> Seems Authentic, the cards worried me a though, I’ll post pictures of the bag, if u’ll be so kind and let me know if it seems authentic:


----------



## heartfelt

Hi!

Can this lady Dior please be authenticated? Also, any idea on what Dior calls this color? It’s a baby pink IRL.

Thank you!

Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Pink Leather Handbag w/ Strap
Item number: 324319257553
Seller ID: brandearauction
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...-/324319257553?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Some additional photos:


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MiNatt

Can you please authenticate this large lady dior
Thank you in advance


----------



## seraphelic

Hi,

Is it possible to authenticate this bag with the pictures I have on-hand please? As the item is not with me personally yet! Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Ricecakex3

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required


I hope this helps! Thanks, Joe!


----------



## fashion5509

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required (I couldn't see the claim about the code)


The seller claims that there is no date code on the other side of the interior tag because she bought this bag prior to date codes being implemented.


----------



## marcusxe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## metamine

Hi. Can help me authenticate this dior please. 
The back of the tag has removed due to usage.. some kind of candy or glue sticked on the back of the tag but the magnetic button have a UK.PAT1519246 UK.0973682 code.. Thanks in advance. 
*Any other details that you need please just ask me. i'd gladly to help.Thanks again.


----------



## Belinda007

would you mind telling me if this Dior is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Tmanh1312

Hello authenticators,
Can you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi average joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate these 2 bags for me please? Thank you!

1. 
Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Bag - Be Dior Double Flap Medium
Item Number: 324400309655
Seller: nass5058-ins56xdrew
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Bag-Be-Dior-Double-Flap-Medium/324400309655


2. 
Item Name: Christian Dior Black Sparkle Knit Mini Lady Dior Bag
Item Number: 124471244569
Seller: hushluxe_outlet 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Black-Sparkle-Knit-Mini-Lady-Dior-Bag/124471244569


----------



## idonothave1

Hello - Would you help me authenticate this vintage Dior Romantique Bag? Please let me know if you need more info. Thank you so much!


Item name: Christian Dior Beige Monogram Romantique Trotter
Item number: 164211145012
Seller ID: theclassiccoutureltd
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...rentrq:431a791c1760a6e610cc8ddffff63422|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

MiNatt said:


> Can you please authenticate this large lady dior
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic. The patent leather has yellowed over time.


----------



## averagejoe

seraphelic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to authenticate this bag with the pictures I have on-hand please? As the item is not with me personally yet! Thank you so much in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ricecakex3 said:


> I hope this helps! Thanks, Joe!


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

metamine said:


> Hi. Can help me authenticate this dior please.
> The back of the tag has removed due to usage.. some kind of candy or glue sticked on the back of the tag but the magnetic button have a UK.PAT1519246 UK.0973682 code.. Thanks in advance.
> *Any other details that you need please just ask me. i'd gladly to help.Thanks again.
> View attachment 4923431
> View attachment 4923432
> View attachment 4923433
> View attachment 4923434
> View attachment 4923435
> View attachment 4923436
> View attachment 4923437
> View attachment 4923438
> View attachment 4923439


I believe this is fake


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

can you kindly help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior Navy Blue bag?
Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Bag
Seller: prelovedbags10
https:/prelovedbags10?igshid=oaex9ni0u1yv
Many thanks!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## IzzySmi

IzzySmi said:


> Hi average joe, would you be so kind as to authenticate these 2 bags for me please? Thank you!
> 
> 1.
> Item Name: Authentic Christian Dior Bag - Be Dior Double Flap Medium
> Item Number: 324400309655
> Seller: nass5058-ins56xdrew
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Bag-Be-Dior-Double-Flap-Medium/324400309655
> 
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: Christian Dior Black Sparkle Knit Mini Lady Dior Bag
> Item Number: 124471244569
> Seller: hushluxe_outlet
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Black-Sparkle-Knit-Mini-Lady-Dior-Bag/124471244569



Hi Averagejoe, not sure if you missed my post! Please could you authenticate these bags for me? Thank you! The extra photos are for the first bag, she struggled to take photos of the date code. Many thanks!


----------



## madmacmi

Name: Lady dior Mini
Color Black
Can someone help me authenticate this bag? 
Many thanks


----------



## averagejoe

madmacmi said:


> Name: Lady dior Mini
> Color Black
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4926692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926700
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926706


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MiNatt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The patent leather has yellowed over time.


Thank you so much Joe


----------



## abstract24

Hi! My boyfriend bought this bag for me but since this is my first Dior bag, I am not sure about the authenticity. Could anyone please help? Really appreciate it!


----------



## abstract24

Also adding this 


abstract24 said:


> Hi! My boyfriend bought this bag for me but since this is my first Dior bag, I am not sure about the authenticity. Could anyone please help? Really appreciate it!


----------



## averagejoe

abstract24 said:


> Hi! My boyfriend bought this bag for me but since this is my first Dior bag, I am not sure about the authenticity. Could anyone please help? Really appreciate it!


I believe this is fake


----------



## ztpmz

Hi can you help me authenticate this Dior bag? 
thanks in advance 

Item name: Dioraddict bag 
Online reseller name: deronke10
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-addict-Flap-Bag/284112783013?hash=item42267106a5:g:2TcAAOSwkDFfppAt


----------



## averagejoe

ztpmz said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this Dior bag?
> thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Dioraddict bag
> Online reseller name: deronke10
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-addict-Flap-Bag/284112783013?hash=item42267106a5:g:2TcAAOSwkDFfppAt
> 
> View attachment 4928208
> 
> View attachment 4928209
> 
> View attachment 4928210
> 
> View attachment 4928213
> 
> View attachment 4928214
> 
> View attachment 4928215
> 
> View attachment 4928216


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe! 
resending this..Can you kindly help authenticate this bag? Thanks for your kind help!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe!
> resending this..Can you kindly help authenticate this bag? Thanks for your kind help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## idonothave1

Hi averagejoe,

Would you authenticate this bag for me? I believe the listing has all the photos you need, but please let me know if I should ask the seller for more photos. Thank you!



idonothave1 said:


> Hello - Would you help me authenticate this vintage Dior Romantique Bag? Please let me know if you need more info. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Beige Monogram Romantique Trotter
> Item number: 164211145012
> Seller ID: theclassiccoutureltd
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Beige-Monogram-Romantique-Trotter/164211145012?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=4edbc823bebe4c45802a162265b22700&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=164211145012&itm=164211145012&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:4da405d7-396f-11eb-9a01-56094ae948b1|parentrq:431a791c1760a6e610cc8ddffff63422|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

idonothave1 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Would you authenticate this bag for me? I believe the listing has all the photos you need, but please let me know if I should ask the seller for more photos. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kmarios

Hi Authenticator,

I’m thinking of buying this bag, can help me check the authenticity. Thanks.

Item name: Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior Black
Item number: 254520376878
Seller ID: kjb416
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/254520376878?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## averagejoe

kmarios said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> I’m thinking of buying this bag, can help me check the authenticity. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Mini Lady Dior Black
> Item number: 254520376878
> Seller ID: kjb416
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/254520376878?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


Less blurry and more close-up photos of the interior logo and date code are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kmarios

averagejoe said:


> Less blurry and more close-up photos of the interior logo and date code are required.



this number is
01 RU 0139


----------



## averagejoe

kmarios said:


> this number is
> 01 RU 0139


The photo of the date code is larger but equally blurry.


----------



## kmarios

averagejoe said:


> Less blurry and more close-up photos of the interior logo and date code are required.



sorry is this 2 views ok ?


----------



## kmarios

averagejoe said:


> The photo of the date code is larger but equally blurry.




sorry is this 2 view ok ?


----------



## yenniemc

Hello, may I please request for this item to be authenticated?
I am not so sure if lady diors come in leather other than lambskin and patent and this seems to be a different type of leather. The opening is also a flap style rather than zipper which I thought only happened with newer and smaller bags.

Thank you in advance!

Item: Large Lady Dior
Online reseller : the real real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-large-lady-dior-bag-w-strap-8lr6e?position=1


----------



## KelseyH2O

Hi, do you guys authenticate Dior shoes on this forum? I tried looking for one specific to shoes but was having trouble finding it. Wanted help authenticating a pair of Dior shoes I bought secondhand around 6-7 years ago. I've never questioned their authenticity, but I recently tried to put them up for sale on Mercari and they flagged the listing (claiming not enough photos to prove/disapprove authenticity). However, I listed as many photos as I possibly could, close-ups and internal tags, so now I'm left questioning whether I've been harboring fake Diors for the better part of a decade :/

If someone can help, or direct me to a thread that can, I'd greatly appreciate it. I want to get a second opinion before I try to relist. I will post photos once I receive confirmation that shoes authentication is done. Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

KelseyH2O said:


> Hi, do you guys authenticate Dior shoes on this forum? I tried looking for one specific to shoes but was having trouble finding it. Wanted help authenticating a pair of Dior shoes I bought secondhand around 6-7 years ago. I've never questioned their authenticity, but I recently tried to put them up for sale on Mercari and they flagged the listing (claiming not enough photos to prove/disapprove authenticity). However, I listed as many photos as I possibly could, close-ups and internal tags, so now I'm left questioning whether I've been harboring fake Diors for the better part of a decade :/
> 
> If someone can help, or direct me to a thread that can, I'd greatly appreciate it. I want to get a second opinion before I try to relist. I will post photos once I receive confirmation that shoes authentication is done. Thank you so much!


I can try my best. Please post photos of all the details, including the box, dust bag, any documents/care booklets that came with the shoes, the logo on the insole, the logo on the sole, and serial number and size, as well as overall details.


----------



## averagejoe

yenniemc said:


> Hello, may I please request for this item to be authenticated?
> I am not so sure if lady diors come in leather other than lambskin and patent and this seems to be a different type of leather. The opening is also a flap style rather than zipper which I thought only happened with newer and smaller bags.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Large Lady Dior
> Online reseller : the real real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-large-lady-dior-bag-w-strap-8lr6e?position=1


Please post the photos directly here. I cannot see them unless I make an account, and I do not wish to do so. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

kmarios said:


> sorry is this 2 view ok ?


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## kmarios

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks


----------



## weddinginashell

Hi averagejoe, can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Christian Dior medium saddle calfskin bag latte ultramatte
Item number: 254803471161
Seller ID: vitamintriplec
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

The seller sent me this additional picture


----------



## averagejoe

weddinginashell said:


> Hi averagejoe, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior medium saddle calfskin bag latte ultramatte
> Item number: 254803471161
> Seller ID: vitamintriplec
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Rare-Dior-Saddle-Medium-Calfskin-Bag-Latte-Ultramatte-Sold-Out-2019/254803471161?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> The seller sent me this additional picture


I believe this is fake, and it explains why it is broken.


----------



## tadaw

Hi

please assist me in authenticating this bag?
She has sent with no dust bag and cant remember where was purchased but claims was from a consignment store in ny that only sells authentic items.
I am unsure from the appearance of the serial number and how it is written. I called Dior and they haven’t heard of that code.
the inside of the gold hardware attaching the C and D together is engraved with Christian Dior. It is from poshmark 
Item name: authentic vintage Dior saddle bag 
Online reseller name: jordynturner290
Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/BQDwYwsOdcb

Thank you so much I would be so grateful for a fast reply as she is about to ship it to me. Thanks! 
talia


----------



## tadaw

Hi!
please could you help me authenticate this bag? I would be so grateful!
I found it on posh mark and I have purchased it, but she has yet to ship it to me. 
I called up dior and they told me that the serial number did not correspond to anything. Also, the appearance of it makes me believe perhaps it is not authentic.
She says she can’t remember where she got it from but it is definitely authentic and also has no dust bag. 
The interior of the gold hardware on the strap connecting the CND together does agraving of Christian Dior.
Here is the information, if you need anything else please don’t hesitate to contact me

Item name: authentic vintage Dior saddle bag
Online reseller name: jordynturner290
Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/LO2363WOdcb

thank you so so much in advance


----------



## weddinginashell

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake, and it explains why it is broken.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

tadaw said:


> Hi!
> please could you help me authenticate this bag? I would be so grateful!
> I found it on posh mark and I have purchased it, but she has yet to ship it to me.
> I called up dior and they told me that the serial number did not correspond to anything. Also, the appearance of it makes me believe perhaps it is not authentic.
> She says she can’t remember where she got it from but it is definitely authentic and also has no dust bag.
> The interior of the gold hardware on the strap connecting the CND together does agraving of Christian Dior.
> Here is the information, if you need anything else please don’t hesitate to contact me
> 
> Item name: authentic vintage Dior saddle bag
> Online reseller name: jordynturner290
> Direct URL link: https://posh.mk/LO2363WOdcb
> 
> thank you so so much in advance


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks,Average Joe!!❤️


----------



## Wormaldemma24

Hi everyone,

I recently layawayed this stunning Mini Lady Dior from Fashionphile. On their website it is called "Metalic Calfskin Cherry Blossom Print Mini Lady Dior Silver" apparently from 2015. I instantly fell in love with it so I snapped it up but I cant find anything on this bag or print when doing a Google search. Can anybody remember this bag or collection? I know that Fashionphile has a good reputation for only selling authentic bags, but would just be nice to get some reassurance  

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Wormaldemma24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently layawayed this stunning Mini Lady Dior from Fashionphile. On their website it is called "Metalic Calfskin Cherry Blossom Print Mini Lady Dior Silver" apparently from 2015. I instantly fell in love with it so I snapped it up but I cant find anything on this bag or print when doing a Google search. Can anybody remember this bag or collection? I know that Fashionphile has a good reputation for only selling authentic bags, but would just be nice to get some reassurance
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4930614
> View attachment 4930615
> View attachment 4930617
> View attachment 4930616


It is from the Raf Simons days at Dior when the bags looked a lot more futuristic (hence the metallic with a print on top). I've seen this bag a few times before.


----------



## heartfelt

Hi! Can this LD please be authenticated? Let me know if I need to provide any more photos. Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

heartfelt said:


> Hi! Can this LD please be authenticated? Let me know if I need to provide any more photos. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4931290
> View attachment 4931291
> View attachment 4931292
> View attachment 4931293
> View attachment 4931294
> View attachment 4931295
> View attachment 4931296
> View attachment 4931297
> View attachment 4931298
> View attachment 4931299


I believe this is authentic


----------



## heartfelt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for such a fast response and for just taking the time in general to go through this thread with all the requests!


----------



## coco09

Pls help Authenticate TIA

Name: Dior fur bag
Item # 293897181351
seller I’d collectible_sale
Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/293897181351?ul_noapp=true


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Pls help Authenticate TIA
> 
> Name: Dior fur bag
> Item # 293897181351
> seller I’d collectible_sale
> Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/293897181351?ul_noapp=true


Photo of date code is required


----------



## Wormaldemma24

Thank you @averagejoe  Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## averagejoe

Wormaldemma24 said:


> Thank you @averagejoe  Have a wonderful Christmas!


You as well!


----------



## brbshopping

Hi! Could I please get this authenticated? 

Unfortunately, I'm not actually sure of the details such as the name, I'm sorry! 
The seller informed me that it was an older model so there was no serial number in the bag. 
It's through the depop app on Android from user Meraki Studios!


----------



## tadaw

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

brbshopping said:


> Hi! Could I please get this authenticated?
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not actually sure of the details such as the name, I'm sorry!
> The seller informed me that it was an older model so there was no serial number in the bag.
> It's through the depop app on Android from user Meraki Studios!
> 
> View attachment 4931810
> 
> View attachment 4931811
> View attachment 4931813
> View attachment 4931814
> View attachment 4931815
> View attachment 4931816
> View attachment 4931817


There is definitely supposed to be a serial number behind the logo leather tab inside the bag. It is an older style before the Dior Soft was made.


----------



## brbshopping

Hi, thank you very much for your response xx



averagejoe said:


> There is definitely supposed to be a serial number behind the logo leather tab inside the bag. It is an older style before the Dior Soft was made.



Update: I've asked the seller one last time and they said they just realized what I meant and sent me this!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please help me authenticate this vintage handbag. Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please help me authenticate this vintage handbag. Thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

brbshopping said:


> Hi, thank you very much for your response xx
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I've asked the seller one last time and they said they just realized what I meant and sent me this!
> 
> View attachment 4932425


I believe this is authentic


----------



## brbshopping

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## sheherchua22

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this item before I buy this?

Item name: Pre-Owned Christian Dior Black Oblique “CD” Gold Emblem Shoulder / Crossbody Bag
Item number:none
Seller ID: @vtghabits
Direct URL link:


----------



## MaisonM1784

Hello lovelies please can you authenticate this my for my friend


----------



## averagejoe

MaisonM1784 said:


> Hello lovelies please can you authenticate this my for my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934217
> View attachment 4934218
> View attachment 4934219


Photos of the interior tag (front and back) as well as of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required, although I'm already pretty certain of my assessment. Just want to see those pictures first.


----------



## averagejoe

sheherchua22 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this item before I buy this?
> 
> Item name: Pre-Owned Christian Dior Black Oblique “CD” Gold Emblem Shoulder / Crossbody Bag
> Item number:none
> Seller ID: @vtghabits
> Direct URL link:
> 
> View attachment 4934134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934142



I believe this is authentic


----------



## poppetkiss

Hi can someone help me authenticate this saddle bag? 

item name:vintage saddle bag
Sellers name:


----------



## poppetkiss

Can someone please help me authenticate another lady dior bag? This is my first designer bag  if ever so looking for the best one that is worth my money  and can be a real investment 

item name: lady dior pink bag
Sellers name: tialicious
Direct url: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authenti...919262&t-referrer_request_id=PnAsgzf6n9y9VQ-u


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate another lady dior bag? This is my first designer bag  if ever so looking for the best one that is worth my money  and can be a real investment
> 
> item name: lady dior pink bag
> Sellers name: tialicious
> Direct url: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authenti...919262&t-referrer_request_id=PnAsgzf6n9y9VQ-u


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this saddle bag?
> 
> item name:vintage saddle bag
> Sellers name:


I believe this is fake


----------



## poppetkiss

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you for the fast reply


----------



## poppetkiss

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you for the fast reply 

last one which is better wool (cheaper) vs leathe? 

Thank you


----------



## MaisonM1784

Thanks again Joe added what’s required


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

MaisonM1784 said:


> Thanks again Joe added what’s required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934357
> View attachment 4934358
> View attachment 4934356
> View attachment 4934354
> View attachment 4934350
> View attachment 4934352
> View attachment 4934355


I believe this is fake


----------



## MaisonM1784

Thank you! Any feedback ?


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> thank you for the fast reply
> 
> last one which is better wool (cheaper) vs leathe?
> 
> Thank you


Do you mean for bags? It depends on what I'm looking for in a bag.


----------



## averagejoe

MaisonM1784 said:


> Thank you! Any feedback ?


We do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake.


----------



## sheherchua22

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, @averagejoe! Appreciate it a lot!


----------



## diorMeMY

Hi @averagejoe , would you please authenticate my lady dior bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

diorMeMY said:


> Hi @averagejoe , would you please authenticate my lady dior bag? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934673
> View attachment 4934662
> View attachment 4934663
> View attachment 4934664
> View attachment 4934665
> View attachment 4934666
> View attachment 4934667
> View attachment 4934668
> View attachment 4934669
> View attachment 4934670
> View attachment 4934671
> View attachment 4934672
> View attachment 4934673


I believe this is authentic


----------



## diorMeMY

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for the quick response!


----------



## sashayu

Hello guys , can you help me please, iam really confused. Is this bag authentic? it is Dior Malice and the serial number is cp-0030, i found a lot of similar at the internet with this serial number, but im confused because of the material of the bag


----------



## sashayu




----------



## sashayu




----------



## sashayu




----------



## averagejoe

sashayu said:


> View attachment 4935364


I believe this is authentic. All authenticity posts belong here on this forum. I moved your post here.


----------



## sashayu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. All authenticity posts belong here on this forum. I moved your post here.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## poppetkiss

Hi asking if this is an original dior trotter saddle wallet? Thank you in advance!!!  

item name: dior trotter saddle wallet
Item url: https://www.carousell.ph/p/christian-dior-saddle-wallet-1056213252/photos/
Sellers name: https://www.carousell.ph/alvionalouise
Pictures:


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Hi asking if this is an original dior trotter saddle wallet? Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> item name: dior trotter saddle wallet
> Item url: https://www.carousell.ph/p/christian-dior-saddle-wallet-1056213252/photos/
> Sellers name: https://www.carousell.ph/alvionalouise
> Pictures:


I believe the wallet is authentic, but I'm not sure about the authenticity card.


----------



## poppetkiss

averagejoe said:


> I believe the wallet is authentic, but I'm not sure about the authenticity card.


 
Oh so possible that they just included it to make it more legit. 
wow thank you for the quick reply)


----------



## Milliedo

Hi I need help on this Dior. Its not very common. I already bought it from a private seller during live selling on FB. But can return it if I have any problem with it. Since it is live selling I wasnt able to really take a good look. Anyways, the date code is the one that seems off. 

Item: Dior Diorama Velvet Satchel Pink and Beige 
Stamp code: 11XMA-11306
( It doesnt really follow the normal code pattern)


----------



## Milliedo

Hi please coule you authenticate this Dior bag. On hand bought it from a private seller, I have time to return them. Please help
Item: Dior Diorama Velvet Satchel 
Code: 11XMA-1036
The stamp code seems wrong, that was the hint for me.


----------



## Milliedo

HI please coule you authenticate this Dior bag. On hand bought it from a private seller, I have time to return them. Please help
Item: Dior Diorama Velvet Satchel 
Code: 11XMA-1036
The stamp code seems wrong, that was the hint for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Milliedo said:


> Hi I need help on this Dior. Its not very common. I already bought it from a private seller during live selling on FB. But can return it if I have any problem with it. Since it is live selling I wasnt able to really take a good look. Anyways, the date code is the one that seems off.
> 
> Item: Dior Diorama Velvet Satchel Pink and Beige
> Stamp code: 11XMA-11306
> ( It doesnt really follow the normal code pattern)





Milliedo said:


> Hi please coule you authenticate this Dior bag. On hand bought it from a private seller, I have time to return them. Please help
> Item: Dior Diorama Velvet Satchel
> Code: 11XMA-1036
> The stamp code seems wrong, that was the hint for me.





Milliedo said:


> HI please coule you authenticate this Dior bag. On hand bought it from a private seller, I have time to return them. Please help
> Item: Dior Diorama Velvet Satchel
> Code: 11XMA-1036
> The stamp code seems wrong, that was the hint for me.



There is no need to post the same request 3 times. 

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## deekay23

Average Joe, would you so kindly authenticate this Dior Saddle Belt Bag for me? I bought it under the impression it was authentic and later was told by a consignment it was not. Happy holidays!


----------



## Milliedo

So sorry to have sent it 3 times, I am new to this and was not aware I was in the same thread. So the Stamp code is correct. Thats what confused me because it doesnt follow the XX-XX-0000? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milliedo

averagejoe said:


> There is no need to post the same request 3 times.
> 
> I believe this is authentic.



So sorry to have sent it 3 times, I am new to this and was not aware I was in the same thread. So the Stamp code is correct. Thats what confused me because it doesnt follow the XX-XX-0000?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## roseroyale

Hi!
These are not my pictures (they are the sellers) - any idea if this saddle bag is authentic?
Much appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

roseroyale said:


> Hi!
> These are not my pictures (they are the sellers) - any idea if this saddle bag is authentic?
> Much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4939822
> View attachment 4939847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939823
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939825
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939826
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939827
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939831


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Milliedo said:


> So sorry to have sent it 3 times, I am new to this and was not aware I was in the same thread. So the Stamp code is correct. Thats what confused me because it doesnt follow the XX-XX-0000?
> Thanks in advance.





Milliedo said:


> So sorry to have sent it 3 times, I am new to this and was not aware I was in the same thread. So the Stamp code is correct. Thats what confused me because it doesnt follow the XX-XX-0000?
> Thanks in advance.



Welcome to the forum. The rules here include not repeating your posts, which happened again with your reply. Please just reply once, or post a comment once in the future.

There is nothing wrong with the date code on that bag.


----------



## averagejoe

deekay23 said:


> Average Joe, would you so kindly authenticate this Dior Saddle Belt Bag for me? I bought it under the impression it was authentic and later was told by a consignment it was not. Happy holidays!


I believe this is fake


----------



## poppetkiss

Hi is this Dior saddle vintage bag authentic? ) 

item name: dior saddle denim bag
Sellers name: studiovinta (IG username)
detailed pictures


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Hi is this Dior saddle vintage bag authentic? )
> 
> item name: dior saddle denim bag
> Sellers name: studiovinta (IG username)
> detailed pictures


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## annerez

Hello, 

Would you kindly help me authenticate this blue dior oblique bag?


----------



## averagejoe

annerez said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you kindly help me authenticate this blue dior oblique bag?


I believe this is fake


----------



## MissButton

hey guys and girls  I found a cheap Dior bag which would be a nice project to work on as my first Dior  would be soooo nice if someone could help. Tia xo Emelie from Germany

Item name: Lady Dior 
Item number:
Seller IDikatchu45 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-T...-/274627548326?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## averagejoe

MissButton said:


> hey guys and girls  I found a cheap Dior bag which would be a nice project to work on as my first Dior  would be soooo nice if someone could help. Tia xo Emelie from Germany
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number:
> Seller IDikatchu45
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lady-Dior-T...-/274627548326?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> View attachment 4940392
> View attachment 4940393
> View attachment 4940394
> View attachment 4940395
> View attachment 4940396
> View attachment 4940397
> View attachment 4940398


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Milliedo

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to the forum. The rules here include not repeating your posts, which happened again with your reply. Please just reply once, or post a comment once in the future.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the date code on that bag.


Sorry again. Really bad at this. You see usually the date codes for Dior follows the pattern of 2 numbers 2 letters then 4 numbers but this date code seems different its 11XMA-1036. So Dior do have that specific date code? Really sorry to ask again. I searched online with the same exact bag and date codes have the same pattern except this.


----------



## averagejoe

Milliedo said:


> Sorry again. Really bad at this. You see usually the date codes for Dior follows the pattern of 2 numbers 2 letters then 4 numbers but this date code seems different its 11XMA-1036. So Dior do have that specific date code? Really sorry to ask again. I searched online with the same exact bag and date codes have the same pattern except this.


Dior has modified date codes over the last 2 decades, and more. It's not unusual to have a variation, although it's always best to get it authenticated here to be sure.


----------



## MissButton

Thank you ❤


----------



## nina ryabichenko

Dear all,
Can you please me help me to authenticate the Diorissimo bag? The seller claims to purchase the bag in 2016.
But I am not sure Diorissimo bags come with a zip, not a magnetic closing button. Moreover the seller can’t locate he serial numbers inside the bag. May the reason be that these bags are not stamped for some reason?


----------



## deekay23

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Could you tell me what gave it away for you?

thank you


----------



## Milliedo

averagejoe said:


> Dior has modified date codes over the last 2 decades, and more. It's not unusual to have a variation, although it's always best to get it authenticated here to be sure.


What authenticator company can you recommend to get an authentic certificate for this bag. There are some bags sold in bagista or fashionpile that is the same with mine, they dont have a made in italy at the bottom of Christian Dior Paris and the stamp code follow the normal pattern. Thats why I was skeptical. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## weezlonso

Warm Greetings

Hello, I was wondering if someone can authenticate this DIOR bag for me
I was a little skeptical and I hope I can get an insight on this bag

Here are the form for the item

Item name: Lady Dior Ultra-Matte Medium in Blush
Online reseller name: mikaeya.preloved
Direct URL link: https://www.instagram.com/mikaeya.preloved/

Since one reply post can only contain 12 images, I will post in 2 section (in which each part will have 12 images on them)
Attached below the pictures I took after the seller sent it to me

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## weezlonso

Hello, following my post above, these are the second set of pictures of the DIOR bag I mentioned, in hope that it can help with the process

Thank you once again


----------



## bibitje1

Hallo, could you please take a look at this lady Dior bag, it doesn’t have a serial number and I was told it was bought in 1994 when Dior didn’t use serial numbers. Extra foto’s of the inside tag are made by the seller who sent it to me.
Thank you so much !!

Item name:Christian Dior vintage denim bag early 19's
Item number:124496631175
Seller ID:Fedashah
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Christian-D...d-535a-4e8d-81eb-81adcf53a3bd&redirect=mobile


----------



## averagejoe

nina ryabichenko said:


> Dear all,
> Can you please me help me to authenticate the Diorissimo bag? The seller claims to purchase the bag in 2016.
> But I am not sure Diorissimo bags come with a zip, not a magnetic closing button. Moreover the seller can’t locate he serial numbers inside the bag. May the reason be that these bags are not stamped for some reason?


Close-up photos of the logo embossings are required, and there is a date code in this bag (probably on a leather tab sewn into the lining of one of the interior pockets).


----------



## averagejoe

deekay23 said:


> Could you tell me what gave it away for you?
> 
> thank you


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake. We don't want to encourage fakes to become even more accurate in their replication of the original.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Milliedo said:


> What authenticator company can you recommend to get an authentic certificate for this bag. There are some bags sold in bagista or fashionpile that is the same with mine, they dont have a made in italy at the bottom of Christian Dior Paris and the stamp code follow the normal pattern. Thats why I was skeptical.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't have any to recommend. 

I would not say a bag is authentic, or fake, without being sure.


----------



## averagejoe

weezlonso said:


> Hello, following my post above, these are the second set of pictures of the DIOR bag I mentioned, in hope that it can help with the process
> 
> Thank you once again
> 
> View attachment 4942257
> View attachment 4942258
> View attachment 4942259
> View attachment 4942260
> View attachment 4942261
> View attachment 4942262
> View attachment 4942264
> View attachment 4942265
> View attachment 4942266
> View attachment 4942267
> View attachment 4942268
> View attachment 4942269


I believe this is fake


----------



## Milliedo

averagejoe said:


> I don't have any to recommend.
> 
> I would not say a bag is authentic, or fake, without being sure.


Thanks Averagejoe. One more thing. Have you encountered a date code similar to my bag? Like instead of a - sign its X?  11XMA-1036?  I would have thought its 11-MA-1036. Is this common? Sorry to be a pain. Im confuse as to return the bag or not because of this.


----------



## averagejoe

Milliedo said:


> Thanks Averagejoe. One more thing. Have you encountered a date code similar to my bag? Like instead of a - sign its X?  11XMA-1036?  I would have thought its 11-MA-1036. Is this common? Sorry to be a pain. Im confuse as to return the bag or not because of this.


As I said, I would not say that I believe a bag is authentic if I am not certain. The X is normal for certain models.


----------



## ValerieWL

Dear Joe,

First of all, thank you so much for the free service you have provided this community for free, I have only stumbled upon this today but saw the list of response you have given to the community here.

Would appreciate if you could have a look into this Lady Dior. I was concerned with:
1. Made in France - i thought all Lady Diors are made in Italy
2. Date Code - instead of XX-XX-1234, this bag is simply ID-0197
3. Quality of the authenticity card and the receipts included

As this post allows only 12 photos, I will include more photos in my next comment.


----------



## ValerieWL

ValerieWL said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for the free service you have provided this community for free, I have only stumbled upon this today but saw the list of response you have given to the community here.
> 
> Would appreciate if you could have a look into this Lady Dior. I was concerned with:
> 1. Made in France - i thought all Lady Diors are made in Italy
> 2. Date Code - instead of XX-XX-1234, this bag is simply ID-0197
> 3. Quality of the authenticity card and the receipts included
> 
> As this post allows only 12 photos, I will include more photos in my next comment.


----------



## xforeverlove11

ValerieWL said:


> View attachment 4943279
> View attachment 4943274
> View attachment 4943275
> View attachment 4943277
> View attachment 4943278
> View attachment 4943279
> View attachment 4943281
> 
> View attachment 4943283
> View attachment 4943284
> View attachment 4943285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943307


Sorry I kind of broke my response done into a few comments but please carefully read my analysis [below] so you become more aware of the authenticity of the bag.


----------



## xforeverlove11

ValerieWL said:


> View attachment 4943279
> View attachment 4943274
> View attachment 4943275
> View attachment 4943277
> View attachment 4943278
> View attachment 4943279
> View attachment 4943281
> 
> View attachment 4943283
> View attachment 4943284
> View attachment 4943285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943307


Not sure if it is the lighting or something but something that sticks out to be is that this bag appears to be shiny. Here is a comparison of an auth Lady Dior (left) to a SuperFake. As you can see the one on the right (the SuperFake) appears to be more shiny then matte like the original. Another red flag for me is that the hardware appears to be too yellow/gold (again this maybe lighting) but it does stick out IMO.


----------



## xforeverlove11

ValerieWL said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for the free service you have provided this community for free, I have only stumbled upon this today but saw the list of response you have given to the community here.
> 
> Would appreciate if you could have a look into this Lady Dior. I was concerned with:
> 1. Made in France - i thought all Lady Diors are made in Italy
> 2. Date Code - instead of XX-XX-1234, this bag is simply ID-0197
> 3. Quality of the authenticity card and the receipts included
> 
> As this post allows only 12 photos, I will include more photos in my next comment.
> 
> View attachment 4943244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943255


Okay I went through all the photos now and it does not appear to be auth not even a SuperFake but rather a bad fake. I'll point out the red flags:
Bag's leather is too shiny
The hardware is too gold rather being a more subtle champagne gold
The dust bag is wrong
I am not being racist but a lot of fake bags from China come with fake receipts that are often printed in Chinese and same goes for the authenticity card.
Also searching that serial ID leads to a bag on FashionPhile and like I already mentioned the hardware, leather colors.... seem to be different from the auth.


----------



## bibitje1

bibitje1 said:


> Hallo, could you please take a look at this lady Dior bag, it doesn’t have a serial number and I was told it was bought in 1994 when Dior didn’t use serial numbers. Extra foto’s of the inside tag are made by the seller who sent it to me.
> Thank you so much !!
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior vintage denim bag early 19's
> Item number:124496631175
> Seller ID:Fedashah
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Christian-D...d-535a-4e8d-81eb-81adcf53a3bd&redirect=mobile



I have received more fotos, I hope someone can have a look at it, thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

ValerieWL said:


> View attachment 4943279
> View attachment 4943274
> View attachment 4943275
> View attachment 4943277
> View attachment 4943278
> View attachment 4943279
> View attachment 4943281
> 
> View attachment 4943283
> View attachment 4943284
> View attachment 4943285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943307


Thanks for the clear photos. I believe this is authentic although I'm not sure why the authenticity card has the info written twice in two different markers/pens. Maybe the marker one was too faint so it had to be re-written in pen (?)


----------



## averagejoe

xforeverlove11 said:


> Okay I went through all the photos now and it does not appear to be auth not even a SuperFake but rather a bad fake. I'll point out the red flags:
> Bag's leather is too shiny
> The hardware is too gold rather being a more subtle champagne gold
> The dust bag is wrong
> I am not being racist but a lot of fake bags from China come with fake receipts that are often printed in Chinese and same goes for the authenticity card.
> Also searching that serial ID leads to a bag on FashionPhile and like I already mentioned the hardware, leather colors.... seem to be different from the auth.





xforeverlove11 said:


> Also here is the link to the bag on FashionPhile (in the description you'll see the ID):





xforeverlove11 said:


> Also another give away that this is not auth (when comparing this bag to the one found on FashionPhile) the ID is printed in gold rather then being engraved onto the leather like the auth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Auth)
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yours)
> This is the biggest red flag and I can now say with 99% confidence that this bag is not real and appears to be a horrible repilica. Not even a SuperFake like the other one I showed you. No idea how much the seller is asking for but its kind of gross to sell not only a fake bag but a beat up old fake to people while attempting to pass it off as real. I hope you can share this information onto whatever website you found it on and report it so other people don't get scammed.



I appreciate all the information you shared here, especially your eye for detail. However, I do not agree with your assessment. Variations in leather are normal given that the bag posted is heavily used, and may have been treated with conditioner which affects its appearance.

The one on Fashionphile has an embossed date code, without foil, but all the other ones I've seen have foil. It is normal for variations in production between bags. A friend of mine had a Chanel Coco Handle that was missing the two stitches to cinch the sides. She got it from Chanel brand new (it was not a return). Just because it is missing two stitches does not make it fake, although it may appear to be to an untrained eye.

After years of authenticating Dior bags, I have seen lots of variations, and I will not deem a bag as being real or fake without being sure. I have to discern whether a variation is due to production issues, a modification on the design, production in a different "factory", change in supplier for the materials, wear and tear, repair (I've seen things repaired improperly, but this doesn't make them fake), and even re-dying. In this case, all of the variations you noticed are legitimate variations.


----------



## averagejoe

bibitje1 said:


> I have received more fotos, I hope someone can have a look at it, thank you so much!


Sorry there is too much wear on this piece to be sure (even part of the logo is rubbed off), but it looks like it is more likely authentic. I just can't be sure.


----------



## bibitje1

averagejoe said:


> Sorry there is too much wear on this piece to be sure (even part of the logo is rubbed off), but it looks like it is more likely authentic. I just can't be sure.



thank you! Yes I know, is it normal that bags from this date have no date code? It is from 1994 according to the seller. Did you see the stitching ? I noticed that the stitching on the front doesn’t go on on the sides ( I attached a foto ) do you think it is normal?


----------



## cczh

Hi @averagejoe, mods, and authenticator team, hope you all enjoyed your holidays and are having a great start to the new year!

Would you please help authenticate this pre-loved Lady Dior? I've seen various resources on the calfskin version with the skinny Dior charms and flap, but haven't seen many of the lambskin version with zipper and traditional Dior charm.

Supple Lady Dior Studded 
Medium in black lambskin
#16-BO-0117
No auth card/receipt/etc
Purchased on Fashionphile; here is the original link https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...-studded-medium-supple-lady-dior-black-627702

I’ve attached a bunch of pictures, but please let me know if I can provide other angles. If it makes a difference, I’ve also included a pic of the strap and included storage bag (the studded calfskin version has the Dior with swan; this one is just the word Dior)

Thanks in advance! You guys are such a fantastic resource for the community, and I appreciate the kind work you have all done with helping us out!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## cczh

cczh said:


> Hi @averagejoe, mods, and authenticator team, hope you all enjoyed your holidays and are having a great start to the new year!
> 
> Would you please help authenticate this pre-loved Lady Dior? I've seen various resources on the calfskin version with the skinny Dior charms and flap, but haven't seen many of the lambskin version with zipper and traditional Dior charm.
> 
> Supple Lady Dior Studded
> Medium in black lambskin
> #16-BO-0117
> No auth card/receipt/etc
> Purchased on Fashionphile; here is the original link https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...-studded-medium-supple-lady-dior-black-627702
> 
> I’ve attached a bunch of pictures, but please let me know if I can provide other angles. If it makes a difference, I’ve also included a pic of the strap and included storage bag (the studded calfskin version has the Dior with swan; this one is just the word Dior)
> 
> Thanks in advance! You guys are such a fantastic resource for the community, and I appreciate the kind work you have all done with helping us out!



Additional photos for previous post. Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

bibitje1 said:


> thank you! Yes I know, is it normal that bags from this date have no date code? It is from 1994 according to the seller. Did you see the stitching ? I noticed that the stitching on the front doesn’t go on on the sides ( I attached a foto ) do you think it is normal?


Yes, this is actually normal. Even on the newest models of the Lady Dior, it is impossible to perfectly align the Cannage pattern because the front and back panels are slanted rather than being straight.


----------



## averagejoe

cczh said:


> Hi @averagejoe, mods, and authenticator team, hope you all enjoyed your holidays and are having a great start to the new year!
> 
> Would you please help authenticate this pre-loved Lady Dior? I've seen various resources on the calfskin version with the skinny Dior charms and flap, but haven't seen many of the lambskin version with zipper and traditional Dior charm.
> 
> Supple Lady Dior Studded
> Medium in black lambskin
> #16-BO-0117
> No auth card/receipt/etc
> Purchased on Fashionphile; here is the original link https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...-studded-medium-supple-lady-dior-black-627702
> 
> I’ve attached a bunch of pictures, but please let me know if I can provide other angles. If it makes a difference, I’ve also included a pic of the strap and included storage bag (the studded calfskin version has the Dior with swan; this one is just the word Dior)
> 
> Thanks in advance! You guys are such a fantastic resource for the community, and I appreciate the kind work you have all done with helping us out!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cczh

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## laura_moun

Hi everyone ! I need help to authenticate this Dior saddle please. I think he's fake but I'm not sure.
Many thanks. Sorry for my english, I'm french. Laura


----------



## ValerieWL

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the clear photos. I believe this is authentic although I'm not sure why the authenticity card has the info written twice in two different markers/pens. Maybe the marker one was too faint so it had to be re-written in pen (?)



Thank you very much Joe, and as usual, really appreciate what you are doing for the community here!


----------



## averagejoe

laura_moun said:


> Hi everyone ! I need help to authenticate this Dior saddle please. I think he's fake but I'm not sure.
> Many thanks. Sorry for my english, I'm french. Laura


I believe this is fake.


----------



## laura_moun

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thanks ! Laura


----------



## bibitje1

averagejoe said:


> Yes, this is actually normal. Even on the newest models of the Lady Dior, it is impossible to perfectly align the Cannage pattern because the front and back panels are slanted rather than being straight.



Thank you so much! What I actually meant is the vertical lines on the sides of the bag which donor match the front and back vertical lines. Not sure if this is normal. I have received more fotos, I would be grateful if you could have a last look at it) Thank you so much! Regards Maria


----------



## bibitje1

bibitje1 said:


> Thank you so much! What I actually meant is the vertical lines on the sides of the bag which donor match the front and back vertical lines. Not sure if this is normal. I have received more fotos, I would be grateful if you could have a last look at it) Thank you so much! Regards Maria


----------



## lizarong

Hello! Happy New Year

Please advise if this Dior Saddle bag is authenthic, thank you!

Item Name: Dior Saddle Beige & White Leather
Sellers Name: roseriver 
Vestaire Collective


----------



## averagejoe

lizarong said:


> Hello! Happy New Year
> 
> Please advise if this Dior Saddle bag is authenthic, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Saddle Beige & White Leather
> Sellers Name: roseriver
> Vestaire Collective


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bibitje1 said:


> Thank you so much! What I actually meant is the vertical lines on the sides of the bag which donor match the front and back vertical lines. Not sure if this is normal. I have received more fotos, I would be grateful if you could have a last look at it) Thank you so much! Regards Maria


I was referring to exactly what you were referring to about the lines matching. 

Based on the additional pictures provided, I believe the bag is authentic.


----------



## bibitje1

averagejoe said:


> I was referring to exactly what you were referring to about the lines matching.
> 
> Based on the additional pictures provided, I believe the bag is authentic.





averagejoe said:


> I was referring to exactly what you were referring to about the lines matching.
> 
> Based on the additional pictures provided, I believe the bag is authentic.



thank you so much for looking at all these additional fotos so happy it is an authentic bag! Thank you!!


----------



## Moguning

Hi everyone!
I'm planning on purchasing this vintage lady dior bag and I need help with verifying the authenticity of the bag.
These are the photos I got from the seller.

Item name: Lady Dior
Item number: RU 1929
Seller ID:-
Direct URL link:-

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## poppetkiss

Hi I would you help me get this dior saddle bag authenticated?
Item name: authentic saddle bag
Item seller: username: luxuryboxaffairs 
Detailed pictures:


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Hi I would you help me get this dior saddle bag authenticated?
> Item name: authentic saddle bag
> Item seller: username: luxuryboxaffairs
> Detailed pictures:


Close up pictures showing the interior logo clearly, as well as of the date code and logo engraving between the C and D hardware, are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Moguning said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm planning on purchasing this vintage lady dior bag and I need help with verifying the authenticity of the bag.
> These are the photos I got from the seller.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: RU 1929
> Seller ID:-
> Direct URL link:-
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4945452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945455


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Moguning

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


You're amazing!
Thank you so much!


----------



## lizarong

Hello,

please help check authenticity of this bag

Item: Dior Saddle
Seller ID: cinzia
Vestaire Collective


----------



## lff83

Hey all, hoping Dior lovers can help me authenticate an old Dior bag possibly circa 1980s. It was my mom’s .


----------



## averagejoe

lff83 said:


> Hey all, hoping Dior lovers can help me authenticate an old Dior bag possibly circa 1980s. It was my mom’s .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945874


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

lizarong said:


> Hello,
> 
> please help check authenticity of this bag
> 
> Item: Dior Saddle
> Seller ID: cinzia
> Vestaire Collective


Photo of the date code and of the logo engraving between the C and D hardware are required. Please do NOT post any authentication requests outside of this thread for future requests. I moved your post here where it belongs.


----------



## lizarong

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thankyou!!!


----------



## poppetkiss

Hi would you please help me authenticate this bag im still on a search for my dior find  

Item name: vintage lady dior red leather medium silver hardware
Item seller: japanluxxshop 
Item detialed pictures: 

thank you


----------



## Ling Ying

Dear averagejoe

Kindly help me authenticate this lady dior patent medium bag. The seller told me it was authenticated by entrupy and certified to be authentic. Sorry there is no seller details or URl link as this wasnt posted for sale. It was messaged to me directly.

Seller name on carousell: Shazza23
Seller carousell profile link: 








						shazza23's items for sale on Carousell
					

shazza23's items for sale on Carousell




					carousell.com
				




Thank you.
Best regards
Ling Ying


----------



## giftella

Hello fellow Dior enthusiasts!  Would you be so kind and help me authenticate this Miss Dior Promenade, please? I will be forever thankful!
Item name: Miss Dior Promenade
Online reseller name: vinted.cz
Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.cz/zeny/tasky-pres-rameno/42014626-dior-crossbody
Datecode: 12-MA-0135
It´s being sold without the box or dustbag.


----------



## averagejoe

poppetkiss said:


> Hi would you please help me authenticate this bag im still on a search for my dior find
> 
> Item name: vintage lady dior red leather medium silver hardware
> Item seller: japanluxxshop
> Item detialed pictures:
> 
> thank you


Photo of the interior logo and the back of the leather circle behind the charms are missing.


----------



## averagejoe

giftella said:


> Hello fellow Dior enthusiasts!  Would you be so kind and help me authenticate this Miss Dior Promenade, please? I will be forever thankful!
> Item name: Miss Dior Promenade
> Online reseller name: vinted.cz
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.cz/zeny/tasky-pres-rameno/42014626-dior-crossbody
> Datecode: 12-MA-0135
> It´s being sold without the box or dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 4946520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946528


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this lady dior patent medium bag. The seller told me it was authenticated by entrupy and certified to be authentic. Sorry there is no seller details or URl link as this wasnt posted for sale. It was messaged to me directly.
> 
> Seller name on carousell: Shazza23
> Seller carousell profile link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shazza23's items for sale on Carousell
> 
> 
> shazza23's items for sale on Carousell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carousell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> Best regards
> Ling Ying


Something is fishy here. I somehow see two different bags.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## poppetkiss

averagejoe said:


> Close up pictures showing the interior logo clearly, as well as of the date code and logo engraving between the C and D hardware, are required.


----------



## giftella

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Joe, you are a gem!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Ling Ying

averagejoe said:


> Something is fishy here. I somehow see two different bags.


@averagejoe 

Sorry for the confusion. Re-attach photos. Kindly help me authenticate. Thank u so much! 

Have a great day!


----------



## averagejoe

Please post a photo of the back of the metal bow connecting the C and D which shows a logo engraving. There is no logo engraving on the front.


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> @averagejoe
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. Re-attach photos. Kindly help me authenticate. Thank u so much!
> 
> Have a great day!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ling Ying

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. Finally got my desired bag. Each time after authenticating with you it got sold out 

Happy blessed New Year 2021! Have a happy, healthier and better year ahead.


----------



## averagejoe

Ling Ying said:


> Thank you so much. Finally got my desired bag. Each time after authenticating with you it got sold out
> 
> Happy blessed New Year 2021! Have a happy, healthier and better year ahead.


Happy New Year to you as well! Glad that you finally got your desired bag!


----------



## MADEEXXX

Hi, Joe. Kind request to help me decide on buying this bag! Your help is much appreciated
Item name: Miss Dior Promenade WOC
Item seller: Garage Sale/ Private Auction
Detailed pictures:


----------



## averagejoe

MADEEXXX said:


> Hi, Joe. Kind request to help me decide on buying this bag! Your help is much appreciated
> Item name: Miss Dior Promenade WOC
> Item seller: Garage Sale/ Private Auction
> Detailed pictures:
> View attachment 4948646
> View attachment 4948645
> View attachment 4948647
> View attachment 4948648


I believe this is fake


----------



## lhn5007

Hi, I have been a long time lurker and am interested in finally purchasing a Dior! Could you kindly authenticate the below men’s saddle bag? Thank you so much!!!

Item Name: Dior Men Saddle Bag 2019 (Kim Jones x Kaws)
Item Seller: Facebook Marketplace
Detailed Pictures:


----------



## MADEEXXX

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Labr1

Christian Dior bag 
233848492798
Baby-liza








						Christian Dior bag  | eBay
					

Christian Dior bag. Condition is Used. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Hi would anyone be able to tell if this is genuine thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

lhn5007 said:


> Hi, I have been a long time lurker and am interested in finally purchasing a Dior! Could you kindly authenticate the below men’s saddle bag? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Men Saddle Bag 2019 (Kim Jones x Kaws)
> Item Seller: Facebook Marketplace
> Detailed Pictures:
> View attachment 4949508
> View attachment 4949510
> View attachment 4949511
> View attachment 4949512
> View attachment 4949513
> View attachment 4949514
> View attachment 4949515
> View attachment 4949516
> View attachment 4949517
> View attachment 4949518
> View attachment 4949519


Photo of the date code (it is on a piece of leather sewn into the seam inside the bag), and also a clearer picture of the front of the interior tag are required. In addition, please take a photo of the logo on the dustbag.


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Christian Dior bag
> 233848492798
> Baby-liza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Christian Dior bag. Condition is Used. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi would anyone be able to tell if this is genuine thank you.


The link doesn't work. I tried to search the item by the item number but it can't find it either for some reason. Has the listing been removed?


----------



## Labr1

averagejoe said:


> The link doesn't work. I tried to search the item by the item number but it can't find it either for some reason. Has the listing been removed?



Thank you AJ I checked the item today and it has been removed from eBay thank you x


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## lizarong

Hi Joe, 

can you kindly authenticate this saddle bag. TIA!

Item Name: Dior Saddle
Item Seller: Facebook market


----------



## averagejoe

lizarong said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> can you kindly authenticate this saddle bag. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Dior Saddle
> Item Seller: Facebook market


I believe this is authentic


----------



## roxta

Item name: Diorama WOC
Online reseller name: TheRealReal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...y-bags/christian-dior-micro-diorama-bag-6x5wv

Hi Joe,

I'm trying to calm myself and take deep breaths as I type this. Bought this grey Diorama WOC and compared it to my other nude one purchased direct from Dior - it's pretty much identical except that the grey has a magnetic clasp instead of a press stud like the nude. I assumed it was made during the MGC transition as I recall her version had magnets (I thought that was a design improvement). Today I was going to wear the grey for the first time and happened to look at the serial code - it's from 2017, just like the nude. So, I'm suddenly panicking (trying not to though) thinking that the grey might be a very convincing fake since it's made in the same year but has a different closure? And on that note, I hope you can give me closure. Thank you in advance!

p.s. The clear sticker is still on the crest, just peeling a little on the edges.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Hey ladies ! Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini -

Item name: Lady Dior mini cherry 
Item number:-
Seller ID:-
Direct URL link-


----------



## Pixie Dust

Additional


----------



## ggenevieve

Hello, please help me authenticate this vintage dior trotter that i bought. There is no code. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## lizarong

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Joe!


----------



## Uliana142

Dear Joe,
Could you please authenticate this Dior woc bag? Thank you!


----------



## zara0106

Hi there
Please can someone authenticate this bag. Desperate for it!!!
Thank you!


Item name: Dior Diorama Wallet On Chain Champagne Gold Micro-Cannage *Rare* Limited Edition
Item number: 333691543795
Seller ID: lozzy786
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333691543795


----------



## zara0106

zara0106 said:


> Hi there
> Please can someone authenticate this bag. Desperate for it!!!
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Wallet On Chain Champagne Gold Micro-Cannage *Rare* Limited Edition
> Item number: 333691543795
> Seller ID: lozzy786
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333691543795


One more pic. Thanks!


----------



## xixixixiaomomo

Hey ladies! Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini 
Thanks so much!~

Item name: Lady Dior mini Lotus Beaded Lambskin
Item number:-
Seller ID:-
Direct URL link-


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Item name: Diorama WOC
> Online reseller name: TheRealReal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...y-bags/christian-dior-micro-diorama-bag-6x5wv
> 
> Hi Joe,
> 
> I'm trying to calm myself and take deep breaths as I type this. Bought this grey Diorama WOC and compared it to my other nude one purchased direct from Dior - it's pretty much identical except that the grey has a magnetic clasp instead of a press stud like the nude. I assumed it was made during the MGC transition as I recall her version had magnets (I thought that was a design improvement). Today I was going to wear the grey for the first time and happened to look at the serial code - it's from 2017, just like the nude. So, I'm suddenly panicking (trying not to though) thinking that the grey might be a very convincing fake since it's made in the same year but has a different closure? And on that note, I hope you can give me closure. Thank you in advance!
> 
> p.s. The clear sticker is still on the crest, just peeling a little on the edges.
> 
> View attachment 4953731
> View attachment 4953732
> View attachment 4953733
> View attachment 4953734
> View attachment 4953735
> View attachment 4953736
> View attachment 4953737


I believe this is authentic, and ALL of the WOC versions had a magnet. It is considered a small leather good (SLG), not a handbag.


----------



## averagejoe

Pixie Dust said:


> Additional


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

ggenevieve said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this vintage dior trotter that i bought. There is no code. Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Uliana142 said:


> Dear Joe,
> Could you please authenticate this Dior woc bag? Thank you!


Close up photo of the logo embossing inside is required. It's too far away in the one picture showing it.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

zara0106 said:


> Hi there
> Please can someone authenticate this bag. Desperate for it!!!
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Wallet On Chain Champagne Gold Micro-Cannage *Rare* Limited Edition
> Item number: 333691543795
> Seller ID: lozzy786
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333691543795


None of the logos look clear in the photos


----------



## averagejoe

xixixixiaomomo said:


> Hey ladies! Please help me authenticate this Lady Dior mini
> Thanks so much!~
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior mini Lotus Beaded Lambskin
> Item number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Direct URL link-


I believe this is authentic


----------



## zara0106

averagejoe said:


> None of the logos look clear in the photos



Ah. Is this any good? They sent me a couple videos of the bag but not sure if there’s any way I could upload those for you because this is a screenshot..


----------



## zara0106

zara0106 said:


> Ah. Is this any good? They sent me a couple videos of the bag but not sure if there’s any way I could upload those for you because this is a screenshot..



I got some for pics. Please help! Thanks Joe


----------



## ggenevieve

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and ALL of the WOC versions had a magnet. It is considered a small leather good (SLG), not a handbag.


Thank you so much, Joe - what a relief that I don't have to go through any drama with TRR. My nude one purchased from Dior in Harrods London has a press stud like this so maybe it is an anomaly? It was made a few months before the grey, but also in 2017. I was under the impression that magnets started replacing the press studs around the MGC transition....


----------



## sublimekitty

Found this pretty bag at a local thrift, I’ve spent hours trying to find the exact model, I suspect it’s from the 70’s, I’m ready to buy it just want to know what it actually is!


----------



## mikue

Hi averagejoe and all the other authenticators, I would appreciate it if you can help authenticate this bag (even though they have an authenticity certificate, I feel safer with a second opinion). Thank you!

Item Name: My Lady Dior - Lambskin (flap opening)
Condition: Pre-loved


----------



## katie.brownlee

Hi all, 
I am wondering if you’re able to authenticate this necklace? I’m aware the rules say it’s hard to do this - my main question is whether the receipt looks legit? I’ve been caught out with a fake LV receipt before so any help would be appreciated. Thank you! 

Item Name -CHRISTIAN DIOR GOLD CHOKER NECKLACE CURB LINK ADJUSTABLE ETC

Item Number - 203242384724

Seller ID - luk_v29

Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIA...384724?hash=item2f5230ad54:g:QnYAAOSwI-hf-D8v


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Thank you so much, Joe - what a relief that I don't have to go through any drama with TRR. My nude one purchased from Dior in Harrods London has a press stud like this so maybe it is an anomaly? It was made a few months before the grey, but also in 2017. I was under the impression that magnets started replacing the press studs around the MGC transition....
> 
> View attachment 4954843


Yes, I believe there was a change at some point with this closure.


----------



## averagejoe

zara0106 said:


> I got some for pics. Please help! Thanks Joe


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sublimekitty said:


> Found this pretty bag at a local thrift, I’ve spent hours trying to find the exact model, I suspect it’s from the 70’s, I’m ready to buy it just want to know what it actually is!
> 
> View attachment 4954873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954877


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mikue said:


> Hi averagejoe and all the other authenticators, I would appreciate it if you can help authenticate this bag (even though they have an authenticity certificate, I feel safer with a second opinion). Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: My Lady Dior - Lambskin (flap opening)
> Condition: Pre-loved
> 
> View attachment 4955787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955794


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

katie.brownlee said:


> Hi all,
> I am wondering if you’re able to authenticate this necklace? I’m aware the rules say it’s hard to do this - my main question is whether the receipt looks legit? I’ve been caught out with a fake LV receipt before so any help would be appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name -CHRISTIAN DIOR GOLD CHOKER NECKLACE CURB LINK ADJUSTABLE ETC
> 
> Item Number - 203242384724
> 
> Seller ID - luk_v29
> 
> Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIA...384724?hash=item2f5230ad54:g:QnYAAOSwI-hf-D8v


The receipt looks fine, although I am not sure of the authenticity of the necklace as there are not enough details on these to authenticate with usually.


----------



## zara0106

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank goodness thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## mikue

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you again for your prompt response! I pulled the trigger and finally got my initial dream bag!


----------



## thquyen

Hi all,
I’m planning to purchase my first ever Dior clutch. I saw this at Videdressing, please help me to authenticize ut. Many thanks


Item name: Dior Leather Hand bag
Online reseller name: Oksana 72
Direct URL link: https://www.videdressing.co.uk/leather-handbag/dior/p-11155075.html

View attachment 4957022


----------



## megitana

Hello everyone! Could you please help me to find out if this mini j’adior is authentic? Thank you so much! 
The reseller is in Canada on ig as @tlm.luxurymarket


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you.

Item Name: Christion Dior Red Purse Womens Leather Bag Gold Rope Strap
Item Number: 373427392161
Seller: anjea62
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christio...392161?hash=item56f201cea1:g:BtQAAOSwFERf~0~F


----------



## lizarong

Hi Joe,

can you help authenticate this Dior saddle with strap? Thank you!!

item: Dior saddle and strap
Listed on Facebook Market


----------



## lizarong

lizarong said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> can you help authenticate this Dior saddle with strap? Thank you!!
> 
> item: Dior saddle and strap
> Listed on Facebook Market


Additional photos. Thank you again!


----------



## Dashali

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!
I’ve been dreaming about this type and it finally shows up on sale. Thank you for you time and if I asked too much I understand....
Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior bag
Item number: none
Seller ID: no name
Direct URL link:https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior_original_2060602184


----------



## Binibunny

Hello 

Kindly authenticate this Dior Bag for me, please. It was gifted to me. the SN or code is  00-MA-0036.

TIA!


----------



## fashion5509

Hi!  I would love your opinion on this piece!

Item: Christian Dior Reversible Bucket Hat
Item number: none
Seller ID: verycutestuff
Direct URL link: mercari.com/us/item/m10883618108/?gclsrc=aw.ds&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=11236147821&utm_content=t0&adgroup=110215552077&network=g&device=c&merchant_id=126358573&product_id=m10883618108&product_id=296910161970&gclid=CjwKCAiAl4WABhAJEiwATUnEFwGzWXhuSDnWmMMIZUOLYYOiarftaM5mjuPhpqq8NcT1Hhsoo86RoCw0YQAvD_BwE


----------



## averagejoe

thquyen said:


> Hi all,
> I’m planning to purchase my first ever Dior clutch. I saw this at Videdressing, please help me to authenticize ut. Many thanks
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Leather Hand bag
> Online reseller name: Oksana 72
> Direct URL link: https://www.videdressing.co.uk/leather-handbag/dior/p-11155075.html
> View attachment 4957020
> View attachment 4957022
> View attachment 4957025


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

megitana said:


> Hello everyone! Could you please help me to find out if this mini j’adior is authentic? Thank you so much!
> The reseller is in Canada on ig as @tlm.luxurymarket


Photos of the date code and of the CD engravings on the chain rivets are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> Hi averagejoe, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Christion Dior Red Purse Womens Leather Bag Gold Rope Strap
> Item Number: 373427392161
> Seller: anjea62
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christio...392161?hash=item56f201cea1:g:BtQAAOSwFERf~0~F


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lizarong said:


> Additional photos. Thank you again!


I believe the bag is authentic, but really not sure about the strap.


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag and which year was the bag made? Thank you so much in advance!
> I’ve been dreaming about this type and it finally shows up on sale. Thank you for you time and if I asked too much I understand....
> Item: Christian Dior Lady Dior bag
> Item number: none
> Seller ID: no name
> Direct URL link:https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior_original_2060602184


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

fashion5509 said:


> Hi!  I would love your opinion on this piece!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior Reversible Bucket Hat
> Item number: none
> Seller ID: verycutestuff
> Direct URL link: mercari.com/us/item/m10883618108/?gclsrc=aw.ds&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=11236147821&utm_content=t0&adgroup=110215552077&network=g&device=c&merchant_id=126358573&product_id=m10883618108&product_id=296910161970&gclid=CjwKCAiAl4WABhAJEiwATUnEFwGzWXhuSDnWmMMIZUOLYYOiarftaM5mjuPhpqq8NcT1Hhsoo86RoCw0YQAvD_BwE


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Binibunny said:


> Hello
> 
> Kindly authenticate this Dior Bag for me, please. It was gifted to me. the SN or code is  00-MA-0036.
> 
> TIA!


Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

syacoco88 said:


> HI @averagejoe !
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: *@vintageart_bag29*
> Direct URL link:https://www.carousell.com.my/p/lady-dior-medium-size-1058703366/
> 
> Thanks v much and Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 4959263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959376


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

syacoco88 said:


> HI @averagejoe!
> 
> Here's another bag which I would most appreciate your assistance with authenticating.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: @mnswrld
> Direct URL link:https://www.carousell.com.my/p/vintage-lady-dior-medium-size-medium-beige-1047457509/
> 
> Thanks v much again


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very very much for your time and knowledge


----------



## Jasminephan

Hi Joe, please help me authenticate this bag please.


Item name: mini lady dior in ivory
Item number: 18-MA-1104
Seller ID: Facebook resell group, please I’d like to keep the seller name  first.
These are the pictures provided. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

Jasminephan said:


> Hi Joe, please help me authenticate this bag please.
> 
> 
> Item name: mini lady dior in ivory
> Item number: 18-MA-1104
> Seller ID: Facebook resell group, please I’d like to keep the seller name  first.
> These are the pictures provided. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4959997
> View attachment 4959998
> View attachment 4959999
> View attachment 4960000
> View attachment 4960001
> View attachment 4960002
> View attachment 4960003
> View attachment 4960004
> View attachment 4960005
> View attachment 4960006
> View attachment 4960007
> View attachment 4960008
> View attachment 4959997
> View attachment 4959998
> View attachment 4959999
> View attachment 4960000
> View attachment 4960001
> View attachment 4960002
> View attachment 4960003
> View attachment 4960004
> View attachment 4960005
> View attachment 4960006
> View attachment 4960007
> View attachment 4960008


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lizarong

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic, but really not sure about the strap.


Thank you for your knowledge Joe! I had a feeling myself, but nice to get confirmation from you


----------



## thquyen

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Jasminephan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## ayu0810

Hi all,

im new here.. my husband bought this bag from auction and we are not sure whether the bag is authentic or not.Seek for your help to verify as im planning to send it for color restorations. If its not authentic, i dont think it’s worth for me to send it for color restoration.
Please help


----------



## averagejoe

ayu0810 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> im new here.. my husband bought this bag from auction and we are not sure whether the bag is authentic or not.Seek for your help to verify as im planning to send it for color restorations. If its not authentic, i dont think it’s worth for me to send it for color restoration.
> Please help


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this may be fake.


----------



## ayu0810

averagejoe said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this may be fake.


Thanks averagejoe for your prompt response. Frust to know that this bag might be fake


----------



## hannahdenysenko

hello! Please help me authenticate this Dior Bag, which i bought. I'm a bit doubt about quality of this bag. Could you help me? many
thanks! 
Item: Dior Saddle Bag
Item Number:19-MA-0158
Link: Was deleted after selling
Seller ID: Trend hunters


----------



## irenek93

Hello, 
Can you please authenticate this Dior Belt?

Item name:Christian Dior Belt
Online reseller name: Tobi Oyebade (Mercari)
Direct URL link:https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m86992422521/

Ive attached the photos. The seller claims that it is authentic!
Thank you


----------



## maryam tarek

Hi please I bought this saddle dior bag and I want to know if this is authentic dior or not and its code and date is 09-MA-0168
item nameior saddle blue
item number: 09-MA-0168
seller: Facebook reselling group 
TIA ♥


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## insaf

Hello i want to know if it's true


----------



## irenek93

irenek93 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this Dior Belt?
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Belt
> Online reseller name: Tobi Oyebade (Mercari)
> Direct URL link:https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m86992422521/
> 
> Ive attached the photos. The seller claims that it is authentic!
> Thank you



I asked the seller for more photos. Here's some more! 

thank you


----------



## averagejoe

insaf said:


> Hello i want to know if it's true


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

irenek93 said:


> I asked the seller for more photos. Here's some more!
> 
> thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

maryam tarek said:


> Hi please I bought this saddle dior bag and I want to know if this is authentic dior or not and its code and date is 09-MA-0168
> item nameior saddle blue
> item number: 09-MA-0168
> seller: Facebook reselling group
> TIA ♥
> 
> View attachment 4963391
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963394
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963411


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

hannahdenysenko said:


> hello! Please help me authenticate this Dior Bag, which i bought. I'm a bit doubt about quality of this bag. Could you help me? many
> thanks!
> Item: Dior Saddle Bag
> Item Number:19-MA-0158
> Link: Was deleted after selling
> Seller ID: Trend hunters
> View attachment 4962648
> View attachment 4962649
> View attachment 4962650
> View attachment 4962651
> View attachment 4962652
> View attachment 4962653
> View attachment 4962654
> View attachment 4962655
> View attachment 4962656
> View attachment 4962657
> View attachment 4962658
> View attachment 4962659


I believe this is fake


----------



## hannahdenysenko

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much for your work!
It was very important for me! This bag got Entrupy certificate and i’m glad that i have another opinion!
Thanks.


----------



## shopforbags

Hi @averagejoe could you pls help authenticate this bag i recently bought:
Item: Dior vintage boston bag
Seller name: bagcationph
Seller link but detailed photos were pm’d to me and i have the bag now: https://instagram.com/bagcationph?igshid=13rfnzupgjtni
Photos are attached.. am concerned about the coating which seems like pvc coating and some parts of the monogram fading - is that normal for a vintage bag?  
Thanks so much!


----------



## Pixie Dust

please help me with this one 
Item Name: Christian Dior Bobby black leather  
Item Number: -
Seller: private 
Link: -


----------



## averagejoe

shopforbags said:


> Hi @averagejoe could you pls help authenticate this bag i recently bought:
> Item: Dior vintage boston bag
> Seller name: bagcationph
> Seller link but detailed photos were pm’d to me and i have the bag now: https://instagram.com/bagcationph?igshid=13rfnzupgjtni
> Photos are attached.. am concerned about the coating which seems like pvc coating and some parts of the monogram fading - is that normal for a vintage bag?
> Thanks so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pixie Dust said:


> please help me with this one
> Item Name: Christian Dior Bobby black leather
> Item Number: -
> Seller: private
> Link: -


Sorry, the photo of the date code needs to be much clearer.


----------



## Eileen W

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your help!

Item name: Dior bucket bag
Online reseller name: luxuryconsignmentmiami on IG
Direct URL link: -


----------



## averagejoe

Eileen W said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: Dior bucket bag
> Online reseller name: luxuryconsignmentmiami on IG
> Direct URL link: -
> 
> View attachment 4966690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966712


I believe this is authentic


----------



## emloveslux16

Hi! Thanks so much in advance for your help. I am having a lot of trouble with this mini Dior book tote bag. I bought it on Mercari from a private seller who guaranteed she purchased it from the Bond Street store in London and I just received it yesterday. From all of my research (and I did a lot) in person the weight and stitching looks real to me, however just in case, I paid for the Real Authenticators to review to bag for peace of mind. The decision just came in and they said it was counterfeit but only cited the stitching and the font (not the code tags materials etc), which i specifically believe to be real and have seen variations even on the dior site as the bags are handmade. Could you please take a look and let me know what you think?

thank you and please let me know if you need additional photos!


----------



## emloveslux16

emloveslux16 said:


> Hi! Thanks so much in advance for your help. I am having a lot of trouble with this mini Dior book tote bag. I bought it on Mercari from a private seller who guaranteed she purchased it from the Bond Street store in London and I just received it yesterday. From all of my research (and I did a lot) in person the weight and stitching looks real to me, however just in case, I paid for the Real Authenticators to review to bag for peace of mind. The decision just came in and they said it was counterfeit but only cited the stitching and the font (not the code tags materials etc), which i specifically believe to be real and have seen variations even on the dior site as the bags are handmade. Could you please take a look and let me know what you think?
> 
> thank you and please let me know if you need additional photos!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Eileen W

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Great to hear, thanks for your expertise! This bag is giving me a hard time though. I do believe it’s authentic but Real Authentication deemed it as counterfeit.


----------



## shopforbags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


@averagejoe  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## averagejoe

Eileen W said:


> Great to hear, thanks for your expertise! This bag is giving me a hard time though. I do believe it’s authentic but Real Authentication deemed it as counterfeit.


I wonder why. This was one of those styles that were not as popular because Dior released so many bags that season that this became somewhat hidden. I'm not sure if their unfamiliarity with the style is telling them that the bag is fake?


----------



## Pixie Dust

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, the photo of the date code needs to be much clearer.


 
hey yes i just took some - was a little mission


----------



## averagejoe

Pixie Dust said:


> hey yes i just took some - was a little mission


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pixie Dust

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you


----------



## namida23

This is a black medium Diorever that was allegedly purchased in Vietnam. Thoughts? x


----------



## namida23

Sorry my post doubled up but I've included some other photos


----------



## Eileen W

averagejoe said:


> I wonder why. This was one of those styles that were not as popular because Dior released so many bags that season that this became somewhat hidden. I'm not sure if their unfamiliarity with the style is telling them that the bag is fake?


I was thinking the same thing! I didn't order the written statement from them but I did decide to get it evaluated by a few other authenticators as well. Auth First, Lollipuff, and Authenticate Plus all said the bag is real. I'm gonna go with the majority vote  Thanks again!


----------



## melissa2021

Hi, i purchased lady dior mini from preloved website that guarantee their authenticity, but I doubt it, not sure authentic or fake? the fabric inside pattern not placed straight with lining, it's like slightly diagonal, and there's no code anywhere, they said it's behind the tag inside, but it's fully stitched, it's no way i want to remove it and is it possible??, and they said it's from 2017, how to know it??? I attached the pics here! Thanks


----------



## nickelsandcoins

Hello @averagejoe! I would like to find out if this Dior Saddle belt (leather, not jacquard one) is authentic please? The seller threw away the boxes/packaging so there’s only pics of the belt, but claims it is authentic. I can’t link it as it’s app only. Would appreciate it! Thank you so much


----------



## irenek93

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Item name: dior tote bag
online reseller name:Mercari
Direct URL link- private

Please let me know if you need additional photos 

Thank you!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, Would you please authenticate this Dior bag from seller gkgotchar. Thank you
Dior Bags | Authentic Dior Purse | Poshmark


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this book tote tropicalia?
Seller poshmark https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Bag-5da7376a2f48313a9f47f7ba
I have a feeling this is fake, but this is my holy grail bag that I've been looking for forever










Thank you!


----------



## janaly

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*
> 
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html



Hello! Can you please authenticate this vintage Dior purse? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## incredibellle

Hello! I would love to get an opinion on this Dior blanket

Item name:Christian Dior 2019 Cruise Collect Toile de Jouy Shawl Plaid 140cm Throw Blanket
Item number: 154307629515
Seller ID: galeries_modegaleries_mode (seller profile location lists Romania, but item location is listed as Paris, France)
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...629515?hash=item23ed7391cb:g:Y2MAAOSwPOpgEHKD


----------



## irenek93

Hello again!

Can you also help me authenticate this jacket
Item name: Dior reversible puffer jacket
Online reseller name: Mercari
Direct URL linkrivate


----------



## thankuuuu

Help me legit check this saddle bag please, it looks good to be but I’m not sure on the authenticity card cuz there is no stamp or any information on it at all. Thanks in advance, appreciated it 
Item name: Dior oblique saddle bag
Online reseller name: Mercari
Direct URL linkrivate


----------



## minloveslux

I bought a saddle bag on Vestiaire collective, it’s the new model. The tag number is 19-MA-0117. Doesn’t this mean it is a January 2017 bag? I was under the impression that the saddle bag was introduced a second time for fall 2018. Please correct me if I am wrong. Could it be a fake?


----------



## averagejoe

pinkellephant said:


> Hello! I would love to get an opinion on this Dior blanket
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior 2019 Cruise Collect Toile de Jouy Shawl Plaid 140cm Throw Blanket
> Item number: 154307629515
> Seller ID: galeries_modegaleries_mode (seller profile location lists Romania, but item location is listed as Paris, France)
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...629515?hash=item23ed7391cb:g:Y2MAAOSwPOpgEHKD


Sorry can't help with this one.


----------



## averagejoe

irenek93 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Can you also help me authenticate this jacket
> Item name: Dior reversible puffer jacket
> Online reseller name: Mercari
> Direct URL linkrivate


Sorry I cannot help with this one.


----------



## averagejoe

thankuuuu said:


> Help me legit check this saddle bag please, it looks good to be but I’m not sure on the authenticity card cuz there is no stamp or any information on it at all. Thanks in advance, appreciated it
> Item name: Dior oblique saddle bag
> Online reseller name: Mercari
> Direct URL linkrivate
> 
> View attachment 4974463
> View attachment 4974464
> View attachment 4974465
> View attachment 4974466
> View attachment 4974467
> View attachment 4974468
> View attachment 4974469
> View attachment 4974470
> View attachment 4974471
> View attachment 4974472
> View attachment 4974473
> View attachment 4974474


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

janaly said:


> Hello! Can you please authenticate this vintage Dior purse? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4972678
> View attachment 4972678
> View attachment 4972680
> View attachment 4972681
> View attachment 4972682
> View attachment 4972683
> View attachment 4972684
> View attachment 4972685
> View attachment 4972678
> View attachment 4972680
> View attachment 4972681
> View attachment 4972682
> View attachment 4972683
> View attachment 4972684
> View attachment 4972685
> View attachment 4972686
> View attachment 4972687
> View attachment 4972688
> View attachment 4972689


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MrsSlocomb said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this book tote tropicalia?
> Seller poshmark https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Bag-5da7376a2f48313a9f47f7ba
> I have a feeling this is fake, but this is my holy grail bag that I've been looking for forever
> View attachment 4972430
> 
> View attachment 4972432
> 
> View attachment 4972433
> 
> View attachment 4972434
> 
> View attachment 4972435
> 
> Thank you!


Close-up picture of the logo inside (front and back), as well as of the dustbag, are required.


----------



## averagejoe

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, Would you please authenticate this Dior bag from seller gkgotchar. Thank you
> Dior Bags | Authentic Dior Purse | Poshmark


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

irenek93 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Item name: dior tote bag
> online reseller name:Mercari
> Direct URL link- private
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional photos
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

nickelsandcoins said:


> Hello @averagejoe! I would like to find out if this Dior Saddle belt (leather, not jacquard one) is authentic please? The seller threw away the boxes/packaging so there’s only pics of the belt, but claims it is authentic. I can’t link it as it’s app only. Would appreciate it! Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4971541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971544


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

melissa2021 said:


> Hi, i purchased lady dior mini from preloved website that guarantee their authenticity, but I doubt it, not sure authentic or fake? the fabric inside pattern not placed straight with lining, it's like slightly diagonal, and there's no code anywhere, they said it's behind the tag inside, but it's fully stitched, it's no way i want to remove it and is it possible??, and they said it's from 2017, how to know it??? I attached the pics here! Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

namida23 said:


> This is a black medium Diorever that was allegedly purchased in Vietnam. Thoughts? x


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

minloveslux said:


> I bought a saddle bag on Vestiaire collective, it’s the new model. The tag number is 19-MA-0117. Doesn’t this mean it is a January 2017 bag? I was under the impression that the saddle bag was introduced a second time for fall 2018. Please correct me if I am wrong. Could it be a fake?


I believe the bag is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

averagejoe said:


> Close-up picture of the logo inside (front and back), as well as of the dustbag, are required.







These are the only other pictures.  It doesn't come with a dust bag, only the "store" bag shown in the picture.  It don't think it's authentic because it doesn't have the "dark cloud" under the D, but I wanted a 2nd opinion


----------



## Misocricket

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag MA-0917 Beige Leather 32165
Item number: 333868272192
Seller ID: brand_jfa 
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thank you ladies in advance! The bag looks pretty good, but your opinion is very important to me!


----------



## averagejoe

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 4974897
> 
> View attachment 4974898
> 
> These are the only other pictures.  It doesn't come with a dust bag, only the "store" bag shown in the picture.  It don't think it's authentic because it doesn't have the "dark cloud" under the D, but I wanted a 2nd opinion


I doubt its authenticity as well, but I don't have enough photos to decide.


----------



## averagejoe

Misocricket said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Hand Bag MA-0917 Beige Leather 32165
> Item number: 333868272192
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Cannage-Hand-Bag-MA-0917-Beige-Leather-32165/333868272192?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you ladies in advance! The bag looks pretty good, but your opinion is very important to me!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kj1008

Hello!
Please authenticate. Thanks

Item: Lady Dior Patent Leather Bag
Item #: 233871358282
Seller: bonol44
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/233871358282?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## hypatia55

Hi,

I recently bought a Lady Dior bag in pink lambskin. May I request your opinion regarding its authenticity:

Seller name: kimono_japan
Item No.  284155355723 
Item name: Lady Dior Cannage handbag
Direct URL link:  Christian Dior Lady Dior Canage handbag Hand Bag leather Pink Women | eBay 

I received it and I've taken some photos below. I'm troubled by the absence of date of manufacture and the way the Dior charms are attached to the purse. The charms are attached with what appears to be a removable key chain instead of a ring that cannot be removed from the bag. There is no date of manufacture on the tab attached to the inner pocket. I've looked everywhere including inside the inner pocket and the  bag's lining and can't find anything. I would appreciate your opinion. Thank you in advance!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

averagejoe said:


> I doubt its authenticity as well, but I don't have enough photos to decide.


Thanks for your help! The fact that it is at a discounted price and hasn't sold yet makes me think everyone knows it's fake.


----------



## kj1008

kj1008 said:


> Hello!
> Please authenticate. Thanks
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Patent Leather Bag
> Item #: 233871358282
> Seller: bonol44
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/233871358282?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292



PS
I’m still quite new here, so do let me know if my format is incorrect. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

kj1008 said:


> Hello!
> Please authenticate. Thanks
> 
> Item: Lady Dior Patent Leather Bag
> Item #: 233871358282
> Seller: bonol44
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/233871358282?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


I believe this is authentic, but the shopping bag didn't come with this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

hypatia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Lady Dior bag in pink lambskin. May I request your opinion regarding its authenticity:
> 
> Seller name: kimono_japan
> Item No.  284155355723
> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage handbag
> Direct URL link:  Christian Dior Lady Dior Canage handbag Hand Bag leather Pink Women | eBay
> 
> I received it and I've taken some photos below. I'm troubled by the absence of date of manufacture and the way the Dior charms are attached to the purse. The charms are attached with what appears to be a removable key chain instead of a ring that cannot be removed from the bag. There is no date of manufacture on the tab attached to the inner pocket. I've looked everywhere including inside the inner pocket and the  bag's lining and can't find anything. I would appreciate your opinion. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kj1008 said:


> PS
> I’m still quite new here, so do let me know if my format is incorrect. Thank you.


I authenticated your post above. The format is correct


----------



## kj1008

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but the shopping bag didn't come with this bag.


Ok. Thank you. I thought the date code was unusual, but good to know. I appreciate your time. Take care.


----------



## hypatia55

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your time and opinion!


----------



## poppiefellows97

Can you please help me. I purchased this dior John galliano bag but it says CD inside rather than Christian Dior spelled out. Also it doesn’t have a serial code. When I asked the person believed them to not make them for these bags as it’s quite an old limited edition range.


----------



## Dashali

Good morning Averagegoe! Please Sorry for asking for your help one more time in authentication this Dior Bag, which i found. I'm a bit doubt about what kind of bag this is. Could you help me? many
thanks! 
And the color is grey ( I found one link with similar bag ( dior nappy) and looks like it’s been made only in pink color. Does it mean it’s not real , based on the color? I am puzzled by this type for sure!  also do you think that it’s a lux bag or some kind is cheap type that probably Doesn’t worth even $200? ( I am not sure can I ask that kind of question according to policy of your web site) anyway hope to find out your valuable opinion.
Item: Dior 
Item Number: 
Link: https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg_...suary/sumka_christian_diororiginal_2101764953    ( she might delete this link because it is about to end and repost later)
Seller ID: svetlana


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bblondon

If anyone could help me authenticate this 2000s era bag, I would be very grateful - thank you!

Item name: n/a from depop no listing name
Online reseller name: asalais
Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/asalais-requested-more-photos-and-video/








						Christian Dior saddle bag pink cherry... - Depop
					

Christian Dior saddle bag pink cherry blossom Condition: -Really good vintage condition 9/10 -A little bit of yellow discoloration due to age -No strange... - Sold by @asalais




					www.depop.com


----------



## Nussy_n

Dear Authenticator,
Could you please authentic the following Lady Dior?

Item name: AUTHENTIC Christian Dior Leather Lambskin Shoulder Bag Ladydior Pink RRP $5000+
Item number:124554086798
Seller ID:chki_3161
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...-/124554086798?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

I have attached additional picture for your reference.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , 
Please authenticate this mini lady dior. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

^^ I forgot to add a photo of the CD detail inside the ovals.


----------



## Marjmaliwanag

Hi. Pls help me aunthenticate this dior honeycomb sling bag.


----------



## Missnicita

Dear kind people,
I would love some help in authenticating my soon to be dior diorama medium in black

Here is the link:








						Sac Dior diorama
					

Sac dior modèle diorama en T Bon état acheté sur vestiaire collective ( preuve à l’appui ) vendu avec son dustbag  Le sac ...




					www.vinted.nl


----------



## Missnicita

This was the initial post from VC


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-12982781.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

bblondon said:


> If anyone could help me authenticate this 2000s era bag, I would be very grateful - thank you!
> 
> Item name: n/a from depop no listing name
> Online reseller name: asalais
> Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/asalais-requested-more-photos-and-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior saddle bag pink cherry... - Depop
> 
> 
> Christian Dior saddle bag pink cherry blossom Condition: -Really good vintage condition 9/10 -A little bit of yellow discoloration due to age -No strange... - Sold by @asalais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Could you please authentic the following Lady Dior?
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC Christian Dior Leather Lambskin Shoulder Bag Ladydior Pink RRP $5000+
> Item number:124554086798
> Seller ID:chki_3161
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...-/124554086798?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> I have attached additional picture for your reference.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Please authenticate this mini lady dior. Thank you very much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Marjmaliwanag said:


> Hi. Pls help me aunthenticate this dior honeycomb sling bag.


A photo of the logo inside is required


----------



## averagejoe

Missnicita said:


> Dear kind people,
> I would love some help in authenticating my soon to be dior diorama medium in black
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac Dior diorama
> 
> 
> Sac dior modèle diorama en T Bon état acheté sur vestiaire collective ( preuve à l’appui ) vendu avec son dustbag  Le sac ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vinted.nl


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Good morning Averagegoe! Please Sorry for asking for your help one more time in authentication this Dior Bag, which i found. I'm a bit doubt about what kind of bag this is. Could you help me? many
> thanks!
> And the color is grey ( I found one link with similar bag ( dior nappy) and looks like it’s been made only in pink color. Does it mean it’s not real , based on the color? I am puzzled by this type for sure!  also do you think that it’s a lux bag or some kind is cheap type that probably Doesn’t worth even $200? ( I am not sure can I ask that kind of question according to policy of your web site) anyway hope to find out your valuable opinion.
> Item: Dior
> Item Number:
> Link: https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg_...suary/sumka_christian_diororiginal_2101764953    ( she might delete this link because it is about to end and repost later)
> Seller ID: svetlana


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

poppiefellows97 said:


> Can you please help me. I purchased this dior John galliano bag but it says CD inside rather than Christian Dior spelled out. Also it doesn’t have a serial code. When I asked the person believed them to not make them for these bags as it’s quite an old limited edition range.


I believe this is fake. There were serial numbers at the time this bag was made.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Hello!
Please authenticate this Lady Dior   Thank you so much  

Item: Mini Lady Dior Patent Leather Bag
Item: private 
Seller: private 
Link: -


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pixie Dust

More Details


----------



## Pixie Dust

One set more  thank you


----------



## Nussy_n

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you kindly averagejoe


----------



## jcseo3

Dear Authenticator,

Could you please authentic this Lady Dior?

Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-611399

I have a few concerns:
1. the lining is not the cannage pattern and has the monogram oblique pattern instead.
2. the maintenance booklet is in three languages: Japanese, French, and English (not chinese, french and english as I've seen being circulated as authentication criteria in forums). 
3. the leather on the text on the back of the "O" charm has more information(?) than what I've seen on other authentic lady diors
4. lastly, the handles don't seem to be very firm (they tilt to the side as you can see in the first picture) although this could be because of age (the bag was manufactured in 2010)

I have attached additional pictures that aren't provided in the link above.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , 
Can you please authenticate this lady dior? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Pixie Dust said:


> One set more  thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jcseo3 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Could you please authentic this Lady Dior?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Black
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-611399
> 
> I have a few concerns:
> 1. the lining is not the cannage pattern and has the monogram oblique pattern instead.
> 2. the maintenance booklet is in three languages: Japanese, French, and English (not chinese, french and english as I've seen being circulated as authentication criteria in forums).
> 3. the leather on the text on the back of the "O" charm has more information(?) than what I've seen on other authentic lady diors
> 4. lastly, the handles don't seem to be very firm (they tilt to the side as you can see in the first picture) although this could be because of age (the bag was manufactured in 2010)
> 
> I have attached additional pictures that aren't provided in the link above.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4979907
> View attachment 4979908
> View attachment 4979909
> View attachment 4979910
> View attachment 4979911
> View attachment 4979912
> View attachment 4979913
> View attachment 4979914
> View attachment 4979915
> View attachment 4979916
> View attachment 4979918
> View attachment 4979936


I believe this is authentic. Lady Dior bags have had modifications in their details throughout the years.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Can you please authenticate this lady dior? Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jcseo3

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Lady Dior bags have had modifications in their details throughout the years.


@averagejoe Thank you so much!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello,

Grateful if someone can authenticate this Lady Dior. The lining and date code combination makes me suspicious so I just want to check here please. 

Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior Damaged/Junk Condition
Item number: 203269760995
Seller ID: eyeglasses.authentic
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chris...760995?hash=item2f53d267e3:g:AQYAAOSwkiZgHZdb

Hopefully the photos in the listing are sufficient to authenticate.

Thank you


----------



## Hstrpics

Hi, requesting any input on this Diorama
Thank you! They did say I could ask for more pics if needed. This bag should have a date code tab right?

Item name: 
*CHRISTIAN DIOR CALFSKIN DIORAMA CHAIN BAG IN GHW*

Online reseller name: Deluxe Consignment Shop 

Direct URL link: 









						Christian Dior Calfskin Diorama Chain Bag in GHW
					

Authentic, pre-loved, luxury items for sale. We also accept your pre-loved or new merchandise for consignment!




					www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com


----------



## SurfSpinner

Hello, thank you for you help with this Lady Dior handbag!

Item name:  Lady Dior Medium in Metallic Blue (2019)
Online reseller name:  @Anjelinavintage - https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-8025300.shtml#sell
Direct URL link:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-13311235.shtml


----------



## tiarotaro

Hello admin.
Can you please help me to authenticate  these 2 bags?

*1st bag: *I bought it yesterday trusted website. But i still doubting it.
Name : Dior Oblique Burgundy
Seller: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/

*FIRST BAG:*








*2nd bag:* I plan to buy it from instagram online shop in  thailand.
Name: Dior Oblique Burgundy with gold chain 
Seller’s Instagram: @hiend_vintagelover
Link: 

thank you so much for your kindness
Best regards

*SECOND BAG:*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Seller said its 1970’s bag thats why there is no serial number / code and the stamp dissapeared


----------



## squiggly2902

Item name: Dior Monogram Oblique Trotter Pochette
Item number: 303763778882
Seller ID: jolan-155 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...778882?hash=item46b9bb6d42:g:MTgAAOSwk-pfrYMi

Could somebody tell me if they think this is genuine.  My daughter is desperate for this bag for her 21st birthday but it's a lot of money to pay if it's a fake and I can't find another anywhere.  I've done a bit of research on the serial number but the two letters at the front don't seem to match what I've read about.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## briddd

Hello! I bought a preloved Book Tote off Vestiaire which just arrived. I know it's already been authenticated by Vestiaire but the date code format of this bag reads "50-MA-0230X", which throws me off. Is it normal that there's an additional letter X behind the last 4 numbers of the code?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## wiekerachel

Item name: Dior diorama rose gold
Item number: 14296970
Seller ID: @liv1899
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-14296970.shtml

Could someone tell me if this is genuine? It seems to be the small dior diorama from the photos, but I always assumed those to be 21,5 x 13 x 8 but the seller states it as 19 x 12 x 3 which would make more sense with the diorama clutch which doesn't match the photos. Would love it if someone could help me out


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe 
Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

briddd said:


> Hello! I bought a preloved Book Tote off Vestiaire which just arrived. I know it's already been authenticated by Vestiaire but the date code format of this bag reads "50-MA-0230X", which throws me off. Is it normal that there's an additional letter X behind the last 4 numbers of the code?
> View attachment 4983657


It's not "normal" but it doesn't mean that the bag is fake. Can you please share pictures of the rest of the bag including of the dust bag, authenticity card, and also the front of the interior leather tag?


----------



## vward2018

Hi there. I just joined this furom as as like everyone else I love designer bags. I recently purchased a second lady Dior cloth bag from Japan. The seller only sells genuine bags and have a good reputation. I received the bag today but noticed it’s hasn’t got a date code at the back of the leather tab just Made in Italy! I’ve read that some older bags don’t have date codes. I would want to know if the bag is genuine as even though it’s second hand still cost me nearly £300! Your opinions/comments would be muchly appreciated. Thanks. Virna


----------



## M0123

Hello authenticators, I would appreciate your authentication of these Dior slingbacks. The seller claims they were authenticated when she had purchased but some things seem off. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Niya

Hello 
Can u please authenticate this lady dior bag
Thanks a lot aj


----------



## briddd

averagejoe said:


> It's not "normal" but it doesn't mean that the bag is fake. Can you please share pictures of the rest of the bag including of the dust bag, authenticity card, and also the front of the interior leather tag?



Thanks so much, @averagejoe ! Here are the rest of the pictures, as requested. Would be very grateful for your opinion on this bag.

Item name: Dior Book Tote Cloth Tote
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-cloth-book-tote-dior-handbag-14104390.shtml


----------



## briddd

briddd said:


> Thanks so much, @averagejoe ! Here are the rest of the pictures, as requested. Would be very grateful for your opinion on this bag.
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote Cloth Tote
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-cloth-book-tote-dior-handbag-14104390.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4985713
> View attachment 4985714
> View attachment 4985715
> View attachment 4985717
> View attachment 4985718
> View attachment 4985719
> View attachment 4985720
> View attachment 4985721
> View attachment 4985722
> View attachment 4985723



Adding more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## missdiorlover

Hello! Thanks so much in advance for taking the time to authenticate this bag!

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag Medium Ultra Matte Collection
Item number: 303879485972
Seller ID: rmehrvijeh
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...485972?hash=item46c0a0fa14:g:rKwAAOSwTA1gIszI


----------



## tmnfarah

Hello! Please authenticate this bag fornme. I really appreciate it! 


Item name: Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin
Seller ID: Yailin
Link: https://merc.li/YzzHT5pDb

Thank you!


----------



## kj1008

Please help verify the authenticity of this Dior. It’s in my possession, but I can still return.


----------



## Annadyl

Can anyone authenticate this Dior Saddle ? It's date code is weird ....but I've seen this type of code pattern before a few times ..
It's driving me mad .
Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Annadyl

Can anyone authenticate this Dior Saddle ? It's date code is weird ....but I've seen this type of code pattern before a few times ..
It's driving me mad .
Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## weddinginashell

Hi @averagejoe Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!

Christian Dior Hardcore Mini Bag
woopwoopdiva








						Authentic vintage Christian Dior Mini Bag
					

Shop woopwoopdiva's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Authentic Christian Dior Sleek Black Purse. Sporty and feminine. Never Used. Classic Monogram Lining. Can extend to also be crossbody. Comes with Dustbag and Authentication Card...




					poshmark.com


----------



## lulu___

hello everyone,
I need help with authentication of two items, please.

I am concerned with the internal label, as I am not an expert. Also, I searched the internet and didn't find diorissimo leather bags, but rather monograms.
Item name: Diorissimo leather hobo bag
Online reseller name: yourgarmentz
Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/yourgarmentz-christian-dior-diorissimo-hobo-bag/


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## lulu___

Second item is the following:
same issue with the other hobo bag, not sure about the label in this case either.
Thank you in advance for your help.

Item name: Diorissimo hobo bag (not sure about name)
Online reseller name: ratherbeyourself
Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/ratherbeyourself-dior-monogram-mini-bag/


----------



## bm210

Hi! Could you help me authenticate this piece? Thank you in advance 


Item name: Dior diorama orange patent leather handbag 
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective, daniel10429993
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...t-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-14098675.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

lulu___ said:


> Second item is the following:
> same issue with the other hobo bag, not sure about the label in this case either.
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Item name: Diorissimo hobo bag (not sure about name)
> Online reseller name: ratherbeyourself
> Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/ratherbeyourself-dior-monogram-mini-bag/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bm210 said:


> Hi! Could you help me authenticate this piece? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior diorama orange patent leather handbag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective, daniel10429993
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...t-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-14098675.shtml


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

lulu___ said:


> hello everyone,
> I need help with authentication of two items, please.
> 
> I am concerned with the internal label, as I am not an expert. Also, I searched the internet and didn't find diorissimo leather bags, but rather monograms.
> Item name: Diorissimo leather hobo bag
> Online reseller name: yourgarmentz
> Direct URL link: https://www.depop.com/products/yourgarmentz-christian-dior-diorissimo-hobo-bag/
> 
> View attachment 4988358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988363


I believe this is authentic, and there were leather Diorissimo bags.


----------



## averagejoe

Annadyl said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Dior Saddle ? It's date code is weird ....but I've seen this type of code pattern before a few times ..
> It's driving me mad .
> Many thanks in advance xxx


I believe this is authentic. I have seen this style of date code before


----------



## averagejoe

kj1008 said:


> Please help verify the authenticity of this Dior. It’s in my possession, but I can still return.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tmnfarah said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this bag fornme. I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Lady Dior Black Lambskin
> Seller ID: Yailin
> Link: https://merc.li/YzzHT5pDb
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

margjoo03 said:


> Hello! Thanks so much in advance for taking the time to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Handbag Medium Ultra Matte Collection
> Item number: 303879485972
> Seller ID: rmehrvijeh
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...485972?hash=item46c0a0fa14:g:rKwAAOSwTA1gIszI


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

briddd said:


> Thanks so much, @averagejoe ! Here are the rest of the pictures, as requested. Would be very grateful for your opinion on this bag.
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote Cloth Tote
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-cloth-book-tote-dior-handbag-14104390.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4985713
> View attachment 4985714
> View attachment 4985715
> View attachment 4985717
> View attachment 4985718
> View attachment 4985719
> View attachment 4985720
> View attachment 4985721
> View attachment 4985722
> View attachment 4985733


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Niya said:


> Hello
> Can u please authenticate this lady dior bag
> Thanks a lot aj


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

M0123 said:


> Hello authenticators, I would appreciate your authentication of these Dior slingbacks. The seller claims they were authenticated when she had purchased but some things seem off. Thank you in advance!


Something seems off to me, too, but I'm not 100% sure. It's also worn so some details aren't as clear.


----------



## averagejoe

vward2018 said:


> Hi there. I just joined this furom as as like everyone else I love designer bags. I recently purchased a second lady Dior cloth bag from Japan. The seller only sells genuine bags and have a good reputation. I received the bag today but noticed it’s hasn’t got a date code at the back of the leather tab just Made in Italy! I’ve read that some older bags don’t have date codes. I would want to know if the bag is genuine as even though it’s second hand still cost me nearly £300! Your opinions/comments would be muchly appreciated. Thanks. Virna


I believe this is authentic, and welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe
> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

wiekerachel said:


> Item name: Dior diorama rose gold
> Item number: 14296970
> Seller ID: @liv1899
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-14296970.shtml
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is genuine? It seems to be the small dior diorama from the photos, but I always assumed those to be 21,5 x 13 x 8 but the seller states it as 19 x 12 x 3 which would make more sense with the diorama clutch which doesn't match the photos. Would love it if someone could help me out


Close up photo of the interior logo, date code, and of the authenticity card as well as the chain links are required. It is unusual that the size doesn't match although maybe the seller copied the dimensions from somewhere else.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LunaSky

Item name: Diorama metallic microcannage "Large" gray patent
Online reseller name: TheRealReal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-microcannage-large-diorama-90ywr?position=12

Hello, would someone be able to help me authenticate this? 
For the life of me, I am unable to obtain a photo of the date code. The inside pocket of this bag is leather and very tight so I cannot even see what the date code says. I can only see that there is a date code tab inside. It also appears there is protective hardware sticker that someone placed on the bag (that is peeling off).
Despite the title saying it is a "large" size, I purchased it based on the dimensions in the listing that is what I believe is the medium size. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

LunaSky said:


> Item name: Diorama metallic microcannage "Large" gray patent
> Online reseller name: TheRealReal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-microcannage-large-diorama-90ywr?position=12
> 
> Hello, would someone be able to help me authenticate this?
> For the life of me, I am unable to obtain a photo of the date code. The inside pocket of this bag is leather and very tight so I cannot even see what the date code says. I can only see that there is a date code tab inside. It also appears there is protective hardware sticker that someone placed on the bag (that is peeling off).
> Despite the title saying it is a "large" size, I purchased it based on the dimensions in the listing that is what I believe is the medium size.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4989662
> View attachment 4989658
> View attachment 4989659
> View attachment 4989660
> View attachment 4989661
> View attachment 4989663
> View attachment 4989664
> View attachment 4989665
> View attachment 4989666


The date code is in the interior pocket, although based on these pictures provided, I believe this is authentic


----------



## LunaSky

averagejoe said:


> The date code is in the interior pocket, although based on these pictures provided, I believe this is authentic


Thank you so your quick reply! I appreciate all your insight and help!


----------



## briddd

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you @averagejoe - you're a gem!


----------



## ponie.pp

Hello, Averagejoe and authenticators, can you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior? 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ponie.pp

Hello, I have attached additional photos. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> Hello, Averagejoe and authenticators, can you please help me authenticate this mini Lady Dior?
> Thank you very much in advance.


Photo of the date code and front of the authenticity card are required, as well as a link to the actual item.


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> Hello, I have attached additional photos. Thank you!


Do you have a link to the item? I'm just surprised that the person who bought this was not able to just refund the bag at the store given that it was purchased on January 31.


----------



## lulu___

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for your help, @averagejoe. Are you convinced with the hardware with the dior writing as well? ive seen some with more of a 3D-looking plaque, if that makes sense.


----------



## lulu___

jhunterp said:


> Can you help me to determine the name of this Dior bag? Or give me any info on it? I am considering purchasing it and since it’s online, I just need a little help so I can do my research.


You probably solved this but it's a Dior Lovely, so difficult to find the name!


----------



## ponie.pp

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a link to the item? I'm just surprised that the person who bought this was not able to just refund the bag at the store given that it was purchased on January 31.




Thank you for your reply, it is because I currently live in southeast Asia and the seller bought the bag from the UK and came back to southeast Asia therefore the seller couldn’t refund the product. So there isn’t any link to the product. I have attached more photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> Thank you for your reply, it is because I currently live in southeast Asia and the seller bought the bag from the UK and came back to southeast Asia therefore the seller couldn’t refund the product. So there isn’t any link to the product. I have attached more photos. Thank you very much!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ponie.pp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.




Thank you once again for your prompt reply. Have a good day!


----------



## Iloveplants

Hey guy! From poshmark is this authentic? 
I'm a little suspicious


----------



## Iloveplants

Iloveplants said:


> Hey guy! From poshmark is this authentic?
> I'm a little suspicious


Meant to write guys!! Sorry. Appreciate this thanks!! 

Xx carol


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hey guy! From poshmark is this authentic?
> I'm a little suspicious


I believe this is fake


----------



## Erosli

Item name:diorama 
Item number:133660285890
Seller ID:gemsrok
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-DIORAMA-black-Bag/133660285890#vi__app-cvip-panel

please help authenticate


----------



## Sunszajn

Have you ever seen a bag like this? Thanks


----------



## lady_lisie

Hi, 

May I have some help in authenticating this item please!

Item Name: Large Lady Dior
Online Reseller: The Luxury Closet
URL: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-nude-beige-cannage-leather-large-lady-dior-tote-p297471

I have more photos if necessary, as I do have the bag with me.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Erosli

Erosli said:


> Item name:diorama
> Item number:133660285890
> Seller ID:gemsrok
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-DIORAMA-black-Bag/133660285890#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> please help authenticate


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, can you authenticate this Dior bag please 


			https://heycurtsy.com/i2tePZgT45


----------



## averagejoe

Erosli said:


> Item name:diorama
> Item number:133660285890
> Seller ID:gemsrok
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dior-DIORAMA-black-Bag/133660285890#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> please help authenticate


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> Have you ever seen a bag like this? Thanks


Yes, but I need to see more clear and larger photos of all the logos (front and interior) for authentication.


----------



## averagejoe

lady_lisie said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I have some help in authenticating this item please!
> 
> Item Name: Large Lady Dior
> Online Reseller: The Luxury Closet
> URL: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-nude-beige-cannage-leather-large-lady-dior-tote-p297471
> 
> I have more photos if necessary, as I do have the bag with me.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, can you authenticate this Dior bag please
> 
> 
> https://heycurtsy.com/i2tePZgT45
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993854


I believe this is fake


----------



## sheherchua22

Hi, 

Can someone please help me authenticate? Thank you so much.

Item Name: Vintage Medium Lady Dior Nylon with Patent Leather Handles
Online Reseller: Authentifindsph
URL:


----------



## averagejoe

sheherchua22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Medium Lady Dior Nylon with Patent Leather Handles
> Online Reseller: Authentifindsph
> URL:



I believe this is authentic


----------



## sheherchua22

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much, @averagejoe! Really appreciate it!


----------



## AggressiveArmy7

Hi there,

Would you please kindly authenticate this bag for me please

Item: Diorcamp Messenger Bag
Seller ID: https://instagram.com/luxelinkau?igshid=1gie5g4qlsi96

Much appreciated. Thank you and have a good day


----------



## averagejoe

AggressiveArmy7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you please kindly authenticate this bag for me please
> 
> Item: Diorcamp Messenger Bag
> Seller ID: https://instagram.com/luxelinkau?igshid=1gie5g4qlsi96
> 
> Much appreciated. Thank you and have a good day


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ken1111246

Hi can you kindly help me authenticate this Lady Dior 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
bag


----------



## averagejoe

ken1111246 said:


> Hi can you kindly help me authenticate this Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997540
> View attachment 4997541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997539


I believe this is fake


----------



## Iris06

Hello,
I would like to know if this model has excisted in the Dior collection ? because I can’t find it anywhere on the web.
And maybe if you know the year ?
it’s in metallic blue leather with sequins.
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Missnicita

Hi beautiful people,
Please help me authenticate this panarea bag

Thank you in advance


----------



## mysongbook1993

Hello - I found this vintage bag and I've never seen this design before. 

Is it real and if so, what is the name of the bag exactly? 

Thanks!


----------



## lilydior

Hello! I’m new the forum, and new to Dior, so pardon my ignorance. I’m here to learn!
I recently got a Dior Zodiac tote as a gift and I want to check if it’s authentic. Since it was a gift, I have no receipt and I think the authenticity card was blank. Is this normal? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Iris06 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to know if this model has excisted in the Dior collection ? because I can’t find it anywhere on the web.
> And maybe if you know the year ?
> it’s in metallic blue leather with sequins.
> Thank you so much for your help


Not sure but if it did exist, then it looks like it was from Raf Simons' tenure at Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Missnicita said:


> Hi beautiful people,
> Please help me authenticate this panarea bag
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998793
> View attachment 4998794
> View attachment 4998795
> View attachment 4998796
> View attachment 4998797
> View attachment 4998799
> View attachment 4998800
> View attachment 4998801


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mysongbook1993 said:


> Hello - I found this vintage bag and I've never seen this design before.
> 
> Is it real and if so, what is the name of the bag exactly?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4998959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998964


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lilydior said:


> Hello! I’m new the forum, and new to Dior, so pardon my ignorance. I’m here to learn!
> I recently got a Dior Zodiac tote as a gift and I want to check if it’s authentic. Since it was a gift, I have no receipt and I think the authenticity card was blank. Is this normal? Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Sunnyside

Hi, I am really sorry but I need help authenticating this preloved Lady Dior Pouch, I couldn’t find this color online (pinkish nude) so that’s why I am asking, want to make sure before I buy it.  Thanks!


----------



## msfayla

Hi, can you please help to authenticate this bag? 
Item name: lady dior small in ultramatte
Item number: - 
Seller ID:amandasgrooves
Direct URL link:


----------



## averagejoe

Sunnyside said:


> Hi, I am really sorry but I need help authenticating this preloved Lady Dior Pouch, I couldn’t find this color online (pinkish nude) so that’s why I am asking, want to make sure before I buy it.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5001058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001060
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001064


Sorry, not sure about this one. One of the details looks different to me.


----------



## averagejoe

msfayla said:


> Hi, can you please help to authenticate this bag?
> Item name: lady dior small in ultramatte
> Item number: -
> Seller ID:amandasgrooves
> Direct URL link:
> 
> View attachment 5001501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001508



Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Sunnyside

Thanks Joe


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sirymendez

Hello!! Can you help me authenticate this bag??
Item name:
Christian Dior Calfskin J'Adior Chain Flap Bag Black 
Item number:26-GJ-1186 

This bag was a gift. 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## catcatxd

Hi Joe, 
 If it’s not too much trouble, will be super grateful if you could please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle bag? All pictures as provided by the seller attached below - really appreciate it and thank you so much for your help!


----------



## msfayla

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


ohhh..the " closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags" ok2 noted, missed out this part,..tq


----------



## xchen01

Hey Joe, 
Can you help authenticate this mini lady dior please? I have attached all photos below. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much appreciate your help!

Item name: LADY DIOR SILK HANDBAG - BLACK
Bought from individual seller on Vestiaire collective
Item link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-silk-lady-dior-dior-handbag-14186425.shtml


----------



## kj1008

Help authenticate please.

Lady Dior Studded supple


----------



## oooivy

Hi AverageJoe,

I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this clutch?

Item name: Christian Dior CD Logo Trotter Clutch Hand Bag Canvas Leather Blue 62BQ533
Item number: 254852146981
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Christ...-Bag-Canvas-Leather-Blue-62BQ533/254852146981

Thank you so much!


----------



## tlee555

Hey Joe!

Could you authenticate this for me? I know the photos aren't the best, but its the only photos the seller uploaded.

Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Cherry Red
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-14282424.shtml

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mtedja

Dear joe,
Hope you are well. May I have your expertise to authenticate this 2016 lotus medium lady dior that i intend to purchase? The details are attached. I did see other 2016 lotus lady dior date code and stamp made are written in gold not embossed like in the attached files. So I am wondering whether the attached is authentic. Thank you very much for your kind help.


----------



## kj1008

Hello Joe,

I need this dusty bag authenticated. It claims to have been already, but I have doubts.

Thank you so much. Can I buy you a drink?


----------



## averagejoe

sirymendez said:


> Hello!! Can you help me authenticate this bag??
> Item name:
> Christian Dior Calfskin J'Adior Chain Flap Bag Black
> Item number:26-GJ-1186
> 
> This bag was a gift.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

catcatxd said:


> Hi Joe,
> If it’s not too much trouble, will be super grateful if you could please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle bag? All pictures as provided by the seller attached below - really appreciate it and thank you so much for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

xchen01 said:


> Hey Joe,
> Can you help authenticate this mini lady dior please? I have attached all photos below. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much appreciate your help!
> 
> Item name: LADY DIOR SILK HANDBAG - BLACK
> Bought from individual seller on Vestiaire collective
> Item link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-silk-lady-dior-dior-handbag-14186425.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kj1008 said:


> Help authenticate please.
> 
> Lady Dior Studded supple


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

oooivy said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this clutch?
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior CD Logo Trotter Clutch Hand Bag Canvas Leather Blue 62BQ533
> Item number: 254852146981
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Christ...-Bag-Canvas-Leather-Blue-62BQ533/254852146981
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tlee555 said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> Could you authenticate this for me? I know the photos aren't the best, but its the only photos the seller uploaded.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Cherry Red
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-14282424.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002719
> View attachment 5002720
> View attachment 5002722
> View attachment 5002723
> View attachment 5002724
> View attachment 5002725


Photo of date code is missing, and the photos of the logo embossing are way too blurry.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> Dear joe,
> Hope you are well. May I have your expertise to authenticate this 2016 lotus medium lady dior that i intend to purchase? The details are attached. I did see other 2016 lotus lady dior date code and stamp made are written in gold not embossed like in the attached files. So I am wondering whether the attached is authentic. Thank you very much for your kind help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002814
> View attachment 5002815
> View attachment 5002816
> View attachment 5002817
> View attachment 5002818
> View attachment 5002819
> View attachment 5002820
> View attachment 5002821
> View attachment 5002822
> View attachment 5002823
> View attachment 5002824


Something looks a bit off about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

kj1008 said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> I need this dusty bag authenticated. It claims to have been already, but I have doubts.
> 
> Thank you so much. Can I buy you a drink?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kj1008

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## kj1008

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks again!!


----------



## oooivy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tlee555

Hey Joe! Thanks! 

Could you authenticate one more? Thanks!!!

Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Cherry Red
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9591420.shtml. 







	

		
			
		

		
	
Sorry these are the only photos the seller has provide


----------



## Mtedja

averagejoe said:


> Something looks a bit off about this one.


Thanks for the insight joe. May I know which part do you think off?  So I better not purchasing this bag isnt it? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

tlee555 said:


> Hey Joe! Thanks!
> 
> Could you authenticate one more? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Cherry Red
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-9591420.shtml.
> 
> View attachment 5003586
> View attachment 5003581
> View attachment 5003583
> View attachment 5003584
> View attachment 5003585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry these are the only photos the seller has provide


Needs a close up picture of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## msfayla

Hi experts,
Can u please help to authenticate this my lady dior?

Item name: My lady dior in black
Item number: -
Seller ID: instagram : Euphoria Junction instagram - she did not upload in her Instagram yet
Direct URL link: this ia the link to her profile (https://instagram.com/euphoriajunction?igshid=dme0djyd20gb


----------



## squiggly2902

Hi @averagejoe ,

woukd you possibly be able to give me a steer on whether this Dior Pochette Trotter is genuine? 
many thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

msfayla said:


> Hi experts,
> Can u please help to authenticate this my lady dior?
> 
> Item name: My lady dior in black
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: instagram : Euphoria Junction instagram - she did not upload in her Instagram yet
> Direct URL link: this ia the link to her profile (https://instagram.com/euphoriajunction?igshid=dme0djyd20gb
> 
> View attachment 5003860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003871


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

squiggly2902 said:


> Hi @averagejoe ,
> 
> woukd you possibly be able to give me a steer on whether this Dior Pochette Trotter is genuine?
> many thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## squiggly2902

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks, much appreciated x


----------



## hwbaglvr

Item name: Lady Dior medium
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-blue-639501

Can you please authenticate? Serial number indicates bag was made in 2018, authenticity card shows purchase in early 2019. Is the color sky blue? Does the color match the year?


----------



## oooivy

Hi Joe,

I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this clutch?

Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Trotter Brown Clutch
Seller ID: YesIamVintage
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/892443972/authentic-christian-dior-vintage-trotter?ref=search_recently_viewed-1&frs=1 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## msfayla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yayyyy!!! Gonna make it mine then..tq so much @averagejoe


----------



## sirymendez

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.





averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is missing, and the photos of the logo embossing are way too blurry.



Thank you for your answer! Here is the picture:


averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.


----------



## sirymendez

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code is required.



Thank you so much!!
Here is the picture


----------



## averagejoe

sirymendez said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Here is the picture


I believe this is fake


----------



## sagittariusjt

Hi AverageJoe,

Hope you are keeping well. Appreciate if you can authenticate this Lady for me. Many thanks in advance!

Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Medium Lady Dior


----------



## averagejoe

sagittariusjt said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> 
> Hope you are keeping well. Appreciate if you can authenticate this Lady for me. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Medium Lady Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005207
> View attachment 5005208
> View attachment 5005209
> View attachment 5005210
> View attachment 5005212
> View attachment 5005213
> View attachment 5005215
> View attachment 5005216
> View attachment 5005217
> View attachment 5005218
> View attachment 5005220
> View attachment 5005226


I believe this is authentic


----------



## hwbaglvr

Hi average Joe,

I would really appreciate it if you can please authenticate this lady for me. Thank you! 



hwbaglvr said:


> Item name: Lady Dior medium
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-blue-639501
> 
> Can you please authenticate? Serial number indicates bag was made in 2018, authenticity card shows purchase in early 2019. Is the color sky blue? Does the color match the year?
> 
> View attachment 5004799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004809


----------



## averagejoe

hwbaglvr said:


> Hi average Joe,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you can please authenticate this lady for me. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## hwbaglvr

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## sagittariusjt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## lilydior

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Ok thank you! That was my suspicion. How can you tell for sure?


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , 
Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Rapira

Hi, please could you help me with authentication of the Christian Dior vintage scarf. I have received it and to be honest it looks genuine, but I am not 100% sure. Thanks I’m advance!
Item name:Vintage Christian Dior scarf
Item number: n/a
Seller ID:tyreke600
Direct URL link: I don’t know how to copy it from the Depop app and have therefore included pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Rapira said:


> Hi, please could you help me with authentication of the Christian Dior vintage scarf. I have received it and to be honest it looks genuine, but I am not 100% sure. Thanks I’m advance!
> Item name:Vintage Christian Dior scarf
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID:tyreke600
> Direct URL link: I don’t know how to copy it from the Depop app and have therefore included pictures.


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


That’s a huge relief! Allow me to say Thank you very much for all your effort in authenticating countless dior pieces! You’re the best!


----------



## Tweevi

Hi,

I recently bought a Lady Dior bag in black lambskin. May I request your opinion regarding its authenticity please

Seller name: barbotine1
Item No. 
Item name: Lady Dior Large Vintage handbag
Direct URL link: ebay

I received it and I've taken some photos below. I'm troubled by the absence of date of manufacture and the way the Dior charms are attached to the purse. The charms are attached with what appears to be a removable key chain. The metall finish has been worn off. There is no date of manufacture or a "made in..." on the tab attached to the inner pocket. Also the Christian Dior print seems to be off centered and it's just a thin leather flap with stitching on top (instead of all corners). The seams on the sides don't align with the front/back of the purse. The handles touch the bags instead of standing "up" or doing the "D". Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

Tweevi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Lady Dior bag in black lambskin. May I request your opinion regarding its authenticity please
> 
> Seller name: barbotine1
> Item No.
> Item name: Lady Dior Large Vintage handbag
> Direct URL link: ebay
> 
> I received it and I've taken some photos below. I'm troubled by the absence of date of manufacture and the way the Dior charms are attached to the purse. The charms are attached with what appears to be a removable key chain. The metall finish has been worn off. There is no date of manufacture or a "made in..." on the tab attached to the inner pocket. Also the Christian Dior print seems to be off centered and it's just a thin leather flap with stitching on top (instead of all corners). The seams on the sides don't align with the front/back of the purse. The handles touch the bags instead of standing "up" or doing the "D". Thank you for your help!


Sorry, I'm not sure about this one. The charms used to be attached this way, but there are other details that don't look the same as what I'm used to on this bag.


----------



## tzw266

Hi,

I just got this roller bag from
Vestiaire Collective. Im not sure whether the bag is authentic since it was released 2 years ago and this bag hasn’t been used before.  And it doesn’t come with authenticity card and box.

On the side note, the colour looks a bit more grayish than navy but I’m not sure how the colour was supposed to be like.

Is there anyone who can help me to authenticate this bag?

Thank you.


----------



## Iris06

averagejoe said:


> Not sure but if it did exist, then it looks like it was from Raf Simons' tenure at Dior.



Hello, 

I got more detail pictures of the bag, could you help me authenticate this bag please ? If you need more pictures, I can have more (it is the mini lady Dior). What seems a bit wrong to me is that there is no stamp on the authenticity card. 

Thank you very much,
Best regards,
Iris


----------



## ninayu19

Hi!
I just got this small MyABCDior in black with light gold hardware and wanted to have it authenticated.

Item name: Small MyABCDior
Online reseller name: peekinmycloset.consignment (instagram)
Direct URL link: no link as I have the purse already 

Please find pictures attached below! Thank you in advance!


----------



## nayohhme

Hi there, 
I couldn't stop myself and bought it already.. May you help me authenticate when you have time? 

Item Name: Gradient Microcannage Medium Diorama Chain Bag
Reseller: The Realreal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ge-medium-diorama-chain-bag-98tqf?position=42

Additional photos attached. If more is needed, please let me know. 

Thanks in advance!! Fingers crossed...


----------



## averagejoe

tzw266 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got this roller bag from
> Vestiaire Collective. Im not sure whether the bag is authentic since it was released 2 years ago and this bag hasn’t been used before.  And it doesn’t come with authenticity card and box.
> 
> On the side note, the colour looks a bit more grayish than navy but I’m not sure how the colour was supposed to be like.
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5007222
> View attachment 5007223
> View attachment 5007224
> View attachment 5007225
> View attachment 5007226
> View attachment 5007227
> View attachment 5007228
> View attachment 5007229


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Iris06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got more detail pictures of the bag, could you help me authenticate this bag please ? If you need more pictures, I can have more (it is the mini lady Dior). What seems a bit wrong to me is that there is no stamp on the authenticity card.
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Best regards,
> Iris


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ninayu19 said:


> Hi!
> I just got this small MyABCDior in black with light gold hardware and wanted to have it authenticated.
> 
> Item name: Small MyABCDior
> Online reseller name: peekinmycloset.consignment (instagram)
> Direct URL link: no link as I have the purse already
> 
> Please find pictures attached below! Thank you in advance!


One of the details look off.


----------



## averagejoe

nayohhme said:


> Hi there,
> I couldn't stop myself and bought it already.. May you help me authenticate when you have time?
> 
> Item Name: Gradient Microcannage Medium Diorama Chain Bag
> Reseller: The Realreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ge-medium-diorama-chain-bag-98tqf?position=42
> 
> Additional photos attached. If more is needed, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!! Fingers crossed...


At least two of the details look odd. It seems as if the inside of the bag may have been redyed? Not sure why the chain looks different in two photos.

Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## Iris06

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for the quick reply !


----------



## tzw266

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks!


----------



## ninayu19

averagejoe said:


> One of the details look off.



Hi averagejoe! 

Thank you for your quick reply! Do you need any additional pics for the detail you mentioned might be off or better that I pay to get it authenticated by a third party?

Thanks again!


----------



## nayohhme

averagejoe said:


> At least two of the details look odd. It seems as if the inside of the bag may have been redyed? Not sure why the chain looks different in two photos.
> 
> Not sure about this one, sorry.



Oh, that's why there's a different shade of color surrounding the "Christian Dior" name - cuz it might've been redyed! I was wondering about that. 
Would you need more photos...?
Thank you taking the time to look at this and replying so, _so _quickly!  Not sure what to do now..


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## raudahnor

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior? I have so many doubts. I know you shouldn’t trust depop resellers who put “different sizes available” on the bio but on the caption of this post she stated that it’s authentic. Thank you in advance!


Item Name: Mini Lady Dior
Reseller: Depop
Link: https://depop.app.link/KFzK1pvvmeb


----------



## Erosli

Item name:Medium Lady Dior Ultramatte Calfskin Leather Bag
Item number:294042635892
Seller ID:wdjdklie
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...635892?hash=item44764e8e74:g:aqwAAOSwgvdgPu96


----------



## apvpn16

Hello dior experts! Kindly help me in authenticating this vintage lady dior. I got it from a consignment shop. It doesn’t have a code and feet but I’ve read that the first versions really did not have any feet and dior didn’t start putting codes until around 1997. If it is an authentic first version of the lady dior, it seems to be consistent with details such as single stitch on top of the inside leather tab, no feet, no code & handles are not super sturdy. With that being said, I still have my doubts about this bag since I found a few similar bags to this (smooth patent leather) but not exactly like this as in no feet & code. I have a week to return it in case. Would appreciate all the help   Thank you!

item: medium lady dior smooth patent (dark/chocolate brown)
seller: instagram consignment shop


----------



## Hstrpics

Hi @averagejoe ,

Was hoping to get your input on  authenticating this Diorama bag!

Item name: Dior Calfskin Diorama Chain Bag "rose poudre" with light gold tone hardware 

Online reseller name: DeLuxe Consignment Shop 

Direct URL link: 








						Christian Dior Calfskin Diorama Chain Bag in GHW
					

Authentic, pre-loved, luxury items for sale. We also accept your pre-loved or new merchandise for consignment!




					www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com
				





Are you able to authenticate based on these photos?
Thank you!


----------



## spiderlily89

Hi can I have your assistance to authenticate this bag? The packaging looks really suss!

Item name: BNIB Authentic Christian Dior Mini LADY DIOR Bag White Lambskin w/ Strap
Item number: 162465477644
Seller ID: lvlfl171
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162465477644

Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

raudahnor said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior? I have so many doubts. I know you shouldn’t trust depop resellers who put “different sizes available” on the bio but on the caption of this post she stated that it’s authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mini Lady Dior
> Reseller: Depop
> Link: https://depop.app.link/KFzK1pvvmeb


I believe this is authentic, but I think some of the Cannage "sequins" are missing.


----------



## averagejoe

Erosli said:


> Item name:Medium Lady Dior Ultramatte Calfskin Leather Bag
> Item number:294042635892
> Seller ID:wdjdklie
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...635892?hash=item44764e8e74:g:aqwAAOSwgvdgPu96


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

apvpn16 said:


> Hello dior experts! Kindly help me in authenticating this vintage lady dior. I got it from a consignment shop. It doesn’t have a code and feet but I’ve read that the first versions really did not have any feet and dior didn’t start putting codes until around 1997. If it is an authentic first version of the lady dior, it seems to be consistent with details such as single stitch on top of the inside leather tab, no feet, no code & handles are not super sturdy. With that being said, I still have my doubts about this bag since I found a few similar bags to this (smooth patent leather) but not exactly like this as in no feet & code. I have a week to return it in case. Would appreciate all the help   Thank you!
> 
> item: medium lady dior smooth patent (dark/chocolate brown)
> seller: instagram consignment shop
> 
> View attachment 5010700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010717


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hstrpics said:


> Hi @averagejoe ,
> 
> Was hoping to get your input on  authenticating this Diorama bag!
> 
> Item name: Dior Calfskin Diorama Chain Bag "rose poudre" with light gold tone hardware
> 
> Online reseller name: DeLuxe Consignment Shop
> 
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior Calfskin Diorama Chain Bag in GHW
> 
> 
> Authentic, pre-loved, luxury items for sale. We also accept your pre-loved or new merchandise for consignment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to authenticate based on these photos?
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

spiderlily89 said:


> Hi can I have your assistance to authenticate this bag? The packaging looks really suss!
> 
> Item name: BNIB Authentic Christian Dior Mini LADY DIOR Bag White Lambskin w/ Strap
> Item number: 162465477644
> Seller ID: lvlfl171
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162465477644
> 
> Thanks.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ninayu19 said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply! Do you need any additional pics for the detail you mentioned might be off or better that I pay to get it authenticated by a third party?
> 
> Thanks again!


An additional picture won't help in this case.

If you wish, feel free to choose a third party authenticator, although whatever their assessment is may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## averagejoe

nayohhme said:


> Oh, that's why there's a different shade of color surrounding the "Christian Dior" name - cuz it might've been redyed! I was wondering about that.
> Would you need more photos...?
> Thank you taking the time to look at this and replying so, _so _quickly!  Not sure what to do now..


Sorry more photos won't help in this case either. Unless you already bought this bag, I suggest looking for other listings of the Diorama. Lots of them come up, including the perforated micro-Cannage models, and you may be able to get one where you are more certain of its authenticity.


----------



## ztr618

Hello my favorite people! 

I recently bought this 2019 dior saddle bag from a private seller. It does come with the authentication card and the invoice... But given the fact that there are so many fake saddles out there, I start to feel suspicious whether this is fake as well... Can someone help me to take a look at it? 

Thank you whole bunch!
Tao


----------



## averagejoe

ztr618 said:


> Hello my favorite people!
> 
> I recently bought this 2019 dior saddle bag from a private seller. It does come with the authentication card and the invoice... But given the fact that there are so many fake saddles out there, I start to feel suspicious whether this is fake as well... Can someone help me to take a look at it?
> 
> Thank you whole bunch!
> Tao


I believe this is fake


----------



## apvpn16

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!! I got it at such a steal price (less than $600) that i was thinking it might be fake but thankfully it’s not


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hstrpics

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## zenforzoe

Hi authenticator could you help me authentic this dior Montaigne chain bag? The buyer claims she bought it via uk dior online website in jan 2021. Thank you very much!!


----------



## averagejoe

zenforzoe said:


> Hi authenticator could you help me authentic this dior Montaigne chain bag? The buyer claims she bought it via uk dior online website in jan 2021. Thank you very much!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## zenforzoe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much, so glad I didn’t buy it yet


----------



## angelakua

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Dior slingback flats. I bought them from a personal shopper from ig (@shopwithe_luxury). And does the sole really have this sticker on it that needs to be peeled?


----------



## coco09

Please authenticate this bag TIA

name: Dior studded bag
item #  284211493613
seller I’d danchichi
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authen...493613?hash=item422c533aed:g:M7sAAOSwSLpgQ8Fx


----------



## Tweevi

Hi Averagejoe,

I wondered if you can please help me with this bag. The price is too good for it to be real...even if the price drop is because of the  big rip on the bag. 

It's a Lady Dior Medium. Allegedly,
never been used. 
Found it on Ebay marketplace by a guy named Michael. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## maimo

I need getting more information on this bag I was looking to sell.
I know it’s old because it doesn’t have a date but I can’t find anything about it online. It’s a my lady cannage suede or nubuck. 
I would like to know if it’s real I would want to sell anything that isn’t authentic, year and what style it is and maybe a range of what it’s worth.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## malikalikegucci

Hi ‍!I’m really struggling here please help to authenticate this Dior bag. Thank you so much
https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/174092683-sac-dior


----------



## averagejoe

angelakua said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Dior slingback flats. I bought them from a personal shopper from ig (@shopwithe_luxury). And does the sole really have this sticker on it that needs to be peeled?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

coco09 said:


> Please authenticate this bag TIA
> 
> name: Dior studded bag
> item #  284211493613
> seller I’d danchichi
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authen...493613?hash=item422c533aed:g:M7sAAOSwSLpgQ8Fx


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Tweevi said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> 
> I wondered if you can please help me with this bag. The price is too good for it to be real...even if the price drop is because of the  big rip on the bag.
> 
> It's a Lady Dior Medium. Allegedly,
> never been used.
> Found it on Ebay marketplace by a guy named Michael.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required


----------



## averagejoe

maimo said:


> I need getting more information on this bag I was looking to sell.
> I know it’s old because it doesn’t have a date but I can’t find anything about it online. It’s a my lady cannage suede or nubuck.
> I would like to know if it’s real I would want to sell anything that isn’t authentic, year and what style it is and maybe a range of what it’s worth.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I believe this is authentic. I moved your post here. All authenticity requests must be posted here.


----------



## averagejoe

malikalikegucci said:


> Hi ‍!I’m really struggling here please help to authenticate this Dior bag. Thank you so much
> https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-main/174092683-sac-dior
> 
> View attachment 5018032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018040


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Erosli

Hi Joe,

please help authenticate

Item name: *Mini Lady Dior Black Lambskin*
Item number: 203299646108
Seller ID: carose29
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mini-La...646108?hash=item2f559a6a9c:g:9f8AAOSwKptgPB2~


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## maimo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I moved your post here. All authenticity requests must be posted here.


Any idea what year it could be. It doesn’t have a date under the tag.


----------



## malikalikegucci

Hi im really sorry if this message come twice I don’t know if the first one was really sent ( but I need help to authenticate this Dior bag that I would like to pourchase


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


omg thank you so much !


----------



## Erosli

Erosli said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> please help authenticate
> 
> Item name: *Mini Lady Dior Black Lambskin*
> Item number: 203299646108
> Seller ID: carose29
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mini-La...646108?hash=item2f559a6a9c:g:9f8AAOSwKptgPB2~


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

maimo said:


> Any idea what year it could be. It doesn’t have a date under the tag.


I'm assuming 1995-97?


----------



## Erosli

Hi Joe,

please help authenticate

Item name: Mini Lady Dior red patent
Item number: 
Seller ID: chloe&eddie
Direct URL link:https://www.chloeddies.com.au/chloeandeddieinstagram


----------



## averagejoe

Erosli said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> please help authenticate
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior red patent
> Item number:
> Seller ID: chloe&eddie
> Direct URL link:https://www.chloeddies.com.au/chloeandeddieinstagram


I believe this is authentic


----------



## tlee555

Hey joe! I bought a bag from vestiaire collective. I took some pictures, can you take a look?

Item name: Medium Lady Dior red patent
Item number: 
Seller ID: none
Direct URL link: none


----------



## ValerieWL

Dear Joe,

Thank you for your service to the community here and I appreciate your effort in helping fellow bag lovers here from being scammed. I have a few photos from a seller but I'm not sure if it's  authentic. Will be really grateful if you could take a quick look at these. I will post them in two batches as I wasn't able to upload more in one go.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you so much!


----------



## ValerieWL

And these


----------



## tinainthi

Hey! First post here. Can someone help identify if this is real or not?


----------



## averagejoe

tlee555 said:


> Hey joe! I bought a bag from vestiaire collective. I took some pictures, can you take a look?
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior red patent
> Item number:
> Seller ID: none
> Direct URL link: none


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ValerieWL said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> Thank you for your service to the community here and I appreciate your effort in helping fellow bag lovers here from being scammed. I have a few photos from a seller but I'm not sure if it's  authentic. Will be really grateful if you could take a quick look at these. I will post them in two batches as I wasn't able to upload more in one go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024296
> View attachment 5024297
> View attachment 5024298
> View attachment 5024300
> View attachment 5024303
> View attachment 5024308
> View attachment 5024310
> View attachment 5024311
> View attachment 5024312
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tinainthi said:


> Hey! First post here. Can someone help identify if this is real or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024349


I believe this is authentic


----------



## belgianbaglover

The person who offered me this bag is very positive that this is an authentic one since it is a family heir piece and his grandmother was very rich. But the ykk zipper and sloppy inside make it seem so fake? Please help!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tlee555

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you joe!!!


----------



## ValerieWL

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, again appreciating this!


----------



## niccile

Hi AverageJoe,
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage lady dior in size medium that is l

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Medium
Online reseller name:@LouisShop
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10127600.shtml

I’ve attached the photos that are posted on the link.

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## miss-macarons

Hi!
it's my first time on the dior forum and on tpf since a very long time.(and my english is bad!)

I have a few questions, for my birthday,my husband bought me a dior zodiac blanket pre -loved.
So since i'm very happy i have some doubt because it's doesn't come with a receipt and the seller said to him it's a vip gift. i do show the blanket to my husband but i never thought he will buy it.

The direct url is desactivated,but can i still show you the pictures my husband kept?

Many thanks.merci beaucoup


----------



## averagejoe

niccile said:


> Hi AverageJoe,
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage lady dior in size medium that is l
> 
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Medium
> Online reseller name:@LouisShop
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-10127600.shtml
> 
> I’ve attached the photos that are posted on the link.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help
> View attachment 5027877
> View attachment 5027878
> View attachment 5027879
> View attachment 5027880
> View attachment 5027881
> View attachment 5027882
> View attachment 5027884
> View attachment 5027885


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

miss-macarons said:


> Hi!
> it's my first time on the dior forum and on tpf since a very long time.(and my english is bad!)
> 
> I have a few questions, for my birthday,my husband bought me a dior zodiac blanket pre -loved.
> So since i'm very happy i have some doubt because it's doesn't come with a receipt and the seller said to him it's a vip gift. i do show the blanket to my husband but i never thought he will buy it.
> 
> The direct url is desactivated,but can i still show you the pictures my husband kept?
> 
> Many thanks.merci beaucoup


Please take several photos of the item, including of all tags, and upload them here for assessment.


----------



## averagejoe

belgianbaglover said:


> The person who offered me this bag is very positive that this is an authentic one since it is a family heir piece and his grandmother was very rich. But the ykk zipper and sloppy inside make it seem so fake? Please help!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## seraphelic

Item name: Dior Navy Mini Saddle Pochette 
Online reseller name: N/A
Direct URL link: N/A

I got this from Japan recently, and I have other saddles but something about this looks slightly off to me, but I am not sure where. Thanks in advance!


----------



## niccile

Thank you so much! Really appreciate it!



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## miss-macarons

averagejoe said:


> Please take several photos of the item, including of all tags, and upload them here for assessment.



Thank you!here the pics!


----------



## averagejoe

seraphelic said:


> Item name: Dior Navy Mini Saddle Pochette
> Online reseller name: N/A
> Direct URL link: N/A
> 
> I got this from Japan recently, and I have other saddles but something about this looks slightly off to me, but I am not sure where. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic. I know what you mean but it is because of where it is made.


----------



## averagejoe

miss-macarons said:


> Thank you!here the pics!


I'm not sure about this one as the tags look slightly off from usual, although it is not unusual if it is a VIP gift. I don't have any scarf VIP gift to compare this to so I cannot help in this case, sorry.


----------



## miss-macarons

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure about this one as the tags look slightly off from usual, although it is not unusual if it is a VIP gift. I don't have any scarf VIP gift to compare this to so I cannot help in this case, sorry.


thanks


----------



## JOODLZ

May I please have an opinion on this Dior satchel?
I don't have a name, style # or link.
Purchased in a local thrift store. These are my photos...I can take additional pics if needed.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## katie113

Hi there!

I was wondering whether anyone can help me with authenticating this Dior Saddle I recently bought online. I’m concerned that there’s an extra “S” in the date code stamp?! 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## serah96

Hi Joe,  Thank you in advance for your time and efforts. 

Item name: Lady Dior Medium in Pale Gold Metallic
Online reseller name: Ebay - (I already Purchased for £2,300 but have 30 days to authenticate under ebay rules.)
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Pale-Gold-Medium-Bag/203299079698


----------



## serah96

serah96 said:


> Hi Joe,  Thank you in advance for your time and efforts.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium in Pale Gold Metallic
> Online reseller name: Ebay - (I already Purchased for £2,300 but have 30 days to authenticate under ebay rules.)
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Pale-Gold-Medium-Bag/203299079698
> 
> View attachment 5031362
> View attachment 5031351
> View attachment 5031352
> View attachment 5031351
> View attachment 5031352
> View attachment 5031353
> View attachment 5031354
> View attachment 5031355
> View attachment 5031356
> View attachment 5031357
> View attachment 5031358
> View attachment 5031359
> View attachment 5031360
> View attachment 5031361
> View attachment 5031362



Item number:
203299079698

Seller ID: anitazub


----------



## Annashe

Dear members!

could you please help me to authenticate this dior micro perforated lady bag?
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have found a website, where they have the same fakes, so now not sure if this is authentic, judging by the quality of embossed logo..


----------



## VSUVUS

Dear Authenticators,

can you please kindly review this bag?

Item name: Cannage New Lock Flap Bag
Online reseller name: Oliver Jewellery
Direct URL link: https://www.oliverjewellery.ca/prod...nage-new-lock-flap-bag?variant=35021759873069

Although the post indicates the bag has already been authenticated by Entrupy, which has mixed reviews , one can never be too careful right?

Many thanks


----------



## tarochanx3

Hello,
Can you help me authenticate this bag?





__





						Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Medium Pink 774271
					

Online Sale - Authentic Pink Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Lambskin Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 774271




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## belgianbaglover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you for your answer!

Could you maybe explain why you think it’s authentic? I’m not a bag expert, but I was almost sure it’s fake...
Or could you give me the name of the model or the year it was made?


----------



## averagejoe

serah96 said:


> Hi Joe,  Thank you in advance for your time and efforts.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium in Pale Gold Metallic
> Online reseller name: Ebay - (I already Purchased for £2,300 but have 30 days to authenticate under ebay rules.)
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Dior-Lady-Dior-Pale-Gold-Medium-Bag/203299079698
> 
> View attachment 5031362
> View attachment 5031351
> View attachment 5031352
> View attachment 5031351
> View attachment 5031352
> View attachment 5031353
> View attachment 5031354
> View attachment 5031355
> View attachment 5031356
> View attachment 5031357
> View attachment 5031358
> View attachment 5031359
> View attachment 5031360
> View attachment 5031361
> View attachment 5031362


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

belgianbaglover said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> Could you maybe explain why you think it’s authentic? I’m not a bag expert, but I was almost sure it’s fake...
> Or could you give me the name of the model or the year it was made?


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is real or fake here, and this is a vintage piece so there was no name associated with this design.


----------



## averagejoe

Annashe said:


> Dear members!
> 
> could you please help me to authenticate this dior micro perforated lady bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031901
> View attachment 5031906
> View attachment 5031899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found a website, where they have the same fakes, so now not sure if this is authentic, judging by the quality of embossed logo..


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

VSUVUS said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> can you please kindly review this bag?
> 
> Item name: Cannage New Lock Flap Bag
> Online reseller name: Oliver Jewellery
> Direct URL link: https://www.oliverjewellery.ca/prod...nage-new-lock-flap-bag?variant=35021759873069
> 
> Although the post indicates the bag has already been authenticated by Entrupy, which has mixed reviews , one can never be too careful right?
> 
> Many thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

JOODLZ said:


> May I please have an opinion on this Dior satchel?
> I don't have a name, style # or link.
> Purchased in a local thrift store. These are my photos...I can take additional pics if needed.
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5030656
> View attachment 5030657
> View attachment 5030658
> View attachment 5030659
> View attachment 5030660
> View attachment 5030661


Not sure since there aren't enough markings and tags on this.


----------



## averagejoe

katie113 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone can help me with authenticating this Dior Saddle I recently bought online. I’m concerned that there’s an extra “S” in the date code stamp?!
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


I believe this is fake


----------



## VSUVUS

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you kindly. Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Annashe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


 Thank you very much Joe!


----------



## belgianbaglover

averagejoe said:


> Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is real or fake here, and this is a vintage piece so there was no name associated with this design.


Okay, no problem, I understand. Thank you for your time and effort


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## katie113

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



thanks for your time joe, appreciate it


----------



## JOODLZ

averagejoe said:


> Not sure since there aren't enough markings and tags on this.



Thanks so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## pho.baker

Hi! 
I have a dior bag and I am not sure which collection it is from? Please can someone confirm! Thanks


----------



## pho.baker

Hi! Please can you authenticate my dior bag, I bought it recently and am not sure of its authenticity! I’m not sure on the name of it either so if anyone could help me with that it would be great! 

item name: unknown
Item number: MA- 1062


----------



## averagejoe

pho.baker said:


> Hi! Please can you authenticate my dior bag, I bought it recently and am not sure of its authenticity! I’m not sure on the name of it either so if anyone could help me with that it would be great!
> 
> item name: unknown
> Item number: MA- 1062


I believe this bag is fake. It is a fake of the Hardcore Dior bag.


----------



## spartanwoman

Hi Joe! Hoping you are able to authenticate this (fingers crossed) gem for me!

Item name: Dior Monogram Saddle Bag Burgunday
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-monogram-saddle-bag-burgundy-695136

thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> Hi Joe! Hoping you are able to authenticate this (fingers crossed) gem for me!
> 
> Item name: Dior Monogram Saddle Bag Burgunday
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-monogram-saddle-bag-burgundy-695136
> 
> thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## spartanwoman

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you Joe!


----------



## lucie_bur

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this Dior vintage scarf. I bought it a few years ago. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## dawno

I received this Dior Saddle as a gift but I have noticed the hardware is rubbing off/ fading. Is it a fake??


----------



## averagejoe

lucie_bur said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this Dior vintage scarf. I bought it a few years ago.
> Thank you so much!


Can't tell without any of the other tags.


----------



## averagejoe

dawno said:


> I received this Dior Saddle as a gift but I have noticed the hardware is rubbing off/ fading. Is it a fake??


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.

Gold colour rubbing off of metal hardware is not a sign of authenticity (or lack of). In the luxury bag industry, even with Hermes, gold hardware is usually plated and not made with any real gold, so it can rub off over time with scratches.


----------



## lucie_bur

Thank you so much for your help. Sadly the tag is missing.


----------



## lucie_bur

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell without any of the other tags.


Thank you so much for your help. Sadly the tag is missing.


----------



## serah96

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi Average Joe, 

Many thanks for your review and taking your time.
Could you confirm whether the stitching changes your perception on authenticity or are the attached pictures just quality issues with Dior? 
These pictures show wonky stitching on the last horizontal row of stitching at the front bottom of the bag as well as wonky irregular stitching at the handles. 
I've also attached the receipt and card. 

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mtedja

Dear joe,

Please help me to identify this 2019 lady dior bag as I never see date code like this before. Many thanks for your kind help.


----------



## loveluxe26

Hi, 

I found this vintage bag from my mom and she told me she bought it years ago from a relative. May I kindly ask for your help in authenticating this? I couldn’t seem to find a date code and apologies as I don’t know the name of the item since it’s my first time to encounter this model. Thank you.


----------



## luckycandy

hi joe, 
can you kindly look over the following bag for me?
thanks in advance (:

Item name:  Authentic Dior Monogram Print Saddle Bag 
Item number:  313472325786 
Seller ID:  margittasia 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/313472325786?ViewItem=&item=313472325786


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Can you kindly help me authenticate this bag?
Many thanks!!

Item name: Authentic Lady Dior
Item number:
Seller ID: ilovepreloved11
Direct URL link:









						Carousell Singapore | Buy & Sell Goods, Cars, Services and Property
					

Great deals & variety on electronics, fashion, used cars, aircon servicing, handyman services, furniture and more on Carousell.




					carousell.app.link


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> Dear joe,
> 
> Please help me to identify this 2019 lady dior bag as I never see date code like this before. Many thanks for your kind help.


Photos of the front of the interior tag and back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

loveluxe26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this vintage bag from my mom and she told me she bought it years ago from a relative. May I kindly ask for your help in authenticating this? I couldn’t seem to find a date code and apologies as I don’t know the name of the item since it’s my first time to encounter this model. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luckycandy said:


> hi joe,
> can you kindly look over the following bag for me?
> thanks in advance (:
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Dior Monogram Print Saddle Bag
> Item number:  313472325786
> Seller ID:  margittasia
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/313472325786?ViewItem=&item=313472325786


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Lady Dior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: ilovepreloved11
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carousell Singapore | Buy & Sell Goods, Cars, Services and Property
> 
> 
> Great deals & variety on electronics, fashion, used cars, aircon servicing, handyman services, furniture and more on Carousell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carousell.app.link


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

serah96 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Many thanks for your review and taking your time.
> Could you confirm whether the stitching changes your perception on authenticity or are the attached pictures just quality issues with Dior?
> These pictures show wonky stitching on the last horizontal row of stitching at the front bottom of the bag as well as wonky irregular stitching at the handles.
> I've also attached the receipt and card.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


The stitching around the base of the handles looks fine. You are looking at the exit side of the stitches and they don't usually look as nice as the front side.

The Cannage stitching is just a bit crooked. It is very hard to see.

This does not change my perception on authenticity.


----------



## yasi89

Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate the bag? Actual color is blue (it looks green in some pics).


----------



## luckycandy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thank you so much averagejoe  
shame that it's fake but the listing did help me discover the soft saddle which seems like a good crossbody that has the saddle look without the saddle silhouette which isn't for everyone haha


----------



## banananarrr

Hello, I'd greatly appreciate if you could help authenticate this necklace. Thank you!

Item: Dior choker necklace
Link: https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m51513364343
Photos:


----------



## yasi89

yasi89 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate the bag? Actual color is blue (it looks green in some pics).


@averagejoe would you kindly know?


----------



## sa8677

Hi TPF Members, can you please help authenticate this item?   There is not date code inside the zipper pouch, but I understand that they didn't have date codes from 1994 to 1997.  The quality is great, but I hear there are many great fakes out there......thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

yasi89 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate the bag? Actual color is blue (it looks green in some pics).


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

luckycandy said:


> thank you so much averagejoe
> shame that it's fake but the listing did help me discover the soft saddle which seems like a good crossbody that has the saddle look without the saddle silhouette which isn't for everyone haha


I actually like this bag. It isn't available in Canada at the moment, but it may come back in stock. Would love to try it on. It's a nice men's hobo-style bag.


----------



## yasi89

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you! I think you're right because they vanished when I asked to go through an Authenticator website


----------



## averagejoe

banananarrr said:


> Hello, I'd greatly appreciate if you could help authenticate this necklace. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dior choker necklace
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m51513364343
> Photos:
> View attachment 5041493
> View attachment 5041495
> View attachment 5041496
> View attachment 5041497


Not sure about this, although the box doesn't belong to this item.


----------



## averagejoe

yasi89 said:


> @averagejoe would you kindly know?


Please do not post your request more than once. We will get to it when we do.


----------



## averagejoe

sa8677 said:


> Hi TPF Members, can you please help authenticate this item?   There is not date code inside the zipper pouch, but I understand that they didn't have date codes from 1994 to 1997.  The quality is great, but I hear there are many great fakes out there......thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041672
> View attachment 5041673
> View attachment 5041674
> View attachment 5041675
> View attachment 5041677
> View attachment 5041679
> View attachment 5041681
> View attachment 5041682
> View attachment 5041683
> View attachment 5041722


I believe this is fake (please see my reply to your PM).


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, can you authenticate this Dior bag please
Seller: brandstreet.tokyo








						CHANEL CHRISTIAN DIOR Hand Shoulder Bag Orange Beige Auth cr798  | eBay
					

Color Orange / Beige. Size(cm) W23 x H14 x D10cm / Shoulder Drop 24-46cm(Approx). Style Hand Bag. Shoulder Strap : rubbing, stain. Accessory There is no item box and dust bag. We will send only the item which is put in the photo.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, can you authenticate this Dior bag please
> Seller: brandstreet.tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL CHRISTIAN DIOR Hand Shoulder Bag Orange Beige Auth cr798  | eBay
> 
> 
> Color Orange / Beige. Size(cm) W23 x H14 x D10cm / Shoulder Drop 24-46cm(Approx). Style Hand Bag. Shoulder Strap : rubbing, stain. Accessory There is no item box and dust bag. We will send only the item which is put in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045103


Missing the interior tags required for authentication


----------



## SQ23

Item name: Lady Dior Denim Cannage Studded Camera Bag
Online reseller name: The Find Studio
Direct URL link: https://thefindstudio.ca/products/c...ed-lady-dior-camera-case?customer_posted=true

Hi AJ, hoping you might have enough to authenticate in these pics, I know the serial number isn't in the photos, I have asked the seller for it.  Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Denim Cannage Studded Camera Bag
> Online reseller name: The Find Studio
> Direct URL link: https://thefindstudio.ca/products/c...ed-lady-dior-camera-case?customer_posted=true
> 
> Hi AJ, hoping you might have enough to authenticate in these pics, I know the serial number isn't in the photos, I have asked the seller for it.  Many thanks!


I will provide my opinion once the photo of the date code is presented.


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> I will provide my opinion once the photo of the date code is presented.


Thanks so much AJ, here is the picture of the serial number.


----------



## loveluxe26

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!! @averagejoe ☺️


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thanks so much AJ, here is the picture of the serial number.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## crimesofashion

I'm stumped! If anyone can lend me their expertise, I'd appreciate it! 
I picked up this vintage Lady Dior patent leather on Etsy last week. Here is the listing with photos. I figured it's a rep but since I'm getting into restoring vintage Chanel and YSL bags, it'd be a good "fixer upper" to test some products on since leather surgeons won't mess with stained patent leather. Fast forward to today. I open the box and my first impression is WOW, this is an amazingly well made bag! The leather is incredible, the stitching is beautiful, but this bag has been to WAR! And even though someone used this bag as a soccer ball, there's not a popped stitch, even the lining is still attached. Now I'm wondering, is it fake? The listing said it had no date code on the inside. I look. At first I think, nope, no code. Then I see it. To the left on the backside of the interior leather tag is a code. It appears to be some letters maybe and then seven number 1's in a row. I tried lightly going over with a soft leaded pencil for the photos. Aside from that, I noted the leather is incredible finished with well done edge kote. Maybe this is a vintage superfake because it definitely has some age on it. It came with a auth card which feels and looks real but I'm not sure if it's original to this bag. The code on the tag is throwing me. If you're faking a bag, why make the code so hard to see and in an unusual spot on the tag? That's a lot of effort when it's easier to stamp it in the middle with paint. What do you ladies think? I'm holding off on doing anything to it until I get some opinions. Thanks you for your input!


----------



## averagejoe

crimesofashion said:


> I'm stumped! If anyone can lend me their expertise, I'd appreciate it!
> I picked up this vintage Lady Dior patent leather on Etsy last week. Here is the listing with photos. I figured it's a rep but since I'm getting into restoring vintage Chanel and YSL bags, it'd be a good "fixer upper" to test some products on since leather surgeons won't mess with stained patent leather. Fast forward to today. I open the box and my first impression is WOW, this is an amazingly well made bag! The leather is incredible, the stitching is beautiful, but this bag has been to WAR! And even though someone used this bag as a soccer ball, there's not a popped stitch, even the lining is still attached. Now I'm wondering, is it fake? The listing said it had no date code on the inside. I look. At first I think, nope, no code. Then I see it. To the left on the backside of the interior leather tag is a code. It appears to be some letters maybe and then seven number 1's in a row. I tried lightly going over with a soft leaded pencil for the photos. Aside from that, I noted the leather is incredible finished with well done edge kote. Maybe this is a vintage superfake because it definitely has some age on it. It came with a auth card which feels and looks real but I'm not sure if it's original to this bag. The code on the tag is throwing me. If you're faking a bag, why make the code so hard to see and in an unusual spot on the tag? That's a lot of effort when it's easier to stamp it in the middle with paint. What do you ladies think? I'm holding off on doing anything to it until I get some opinions. Thanks you for your input!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## nickelsandcoins

Hi @averagejoe  ! Would you be able to help me authenticate this mini lady dior from Japan? Selling at a really good price (slightly unbelievable) yet with the authenticity card, so just wanted to check. Thank you so much!
Translated listing link: https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/en/special/order/confirm/https://item.fril.jp/e942cc48ac8caca42f56d8c01658641c/N_1/lgk-N

Original listing link: https://item.fril.jp/e942cc48ac8caca42f56d8c01658641c


----------



## averagejoe

nickelsandcoins said:


> Hi @averagejoe  ! Would you be able to help me authenticate this mini lady dior from Japan? Selling at a really good price (slightly unbelievable) yet with the authenticity card, so just wanted to check. Thank you so much!
> Translated listing link: https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/en/special/order/confirm/https://item.fril.jp/e942cc48ac8caca42f56d8c01658641c/N_1/lgk-N
> 
> Original listing link: https://item.fril.jp/e942cc48ac8caca42f56d8c01658641c
> 
> View attachment 5047594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047599


I believe this is fake


----------



## nickelsandcoins

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I see, thank you so much for your help AJ! glad to have a second opinion


----------



## idonothave1

Hi averagejoe,

I’ve been on the lookout for a Dior vintage mini bag, and would you authenticate it for me? Thank you for your help!

Item name: Christian Dior Romantic Trotter Small Hand Bag Beige Italy
Item number: 324560266680
Seller ID: fashionhappens 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Romantic-Trotter-Small-Hand-Bag-Beige-Italy/324560266680


----------



## averagejoe

idonothave1 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I’ve been on the lookout for a Dior vintage mini bag, and would you authenticate it for me? Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Romantic Trotter Small Hand Bag Beige Italy
> Item number: 324560266680
> Seller ID: fashionhappens
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Romantic-Trotter-Small-Hand-Bag-Beige-Italy/324560266680


I believe this is authentic. All of the leather piping on the edge has worn off on this bag. The edges aren't supposed to look like that.


----------



## eviesung

Hi @averagejoe
please could you help me authenticate this purse/wallet. I won this in an Ebay Bid however I am doubting the authenticity as the date code says MC 0023 and after doing some research it seems as though Dior products normally come in a 2 number 2 letter 4 number format.

Item name: authentic Dior vintage mini monogram shoulder bag
Item number: 184741644601
Seller ID: nichi-7284
Direct URL link








						authentic Dior vintage mini monogram shoulder bag   | eBay
					

Condition is "Used". Versatile can be worn as a cross body bag, shoulder bag or purse, the chain can be detached. I tied the chain to shorten it so can wear as a shoulder bag but can also change the chain for a shorter one too.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

eviesung said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> please could you help me authenticate this purse/wallet. I won this in an Ebay Bid however I am doubting the authenticity as the date code says MC 0023 and after doing some research it seems as though Dior products normally come in a 2 number 2 letter 4 number format.
> 
> Item name: authentic Dior vintage mini monogram shoulder bag
> Item number: 184741644601
> Seller ID: nichi-7284
> Direct URL link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic Dior vintage mini monogram shoulder bag   | eBay
> 
> 
> Condition is "Used". Versatile can be worn as a cross body bag, shoulder bag or purse, the chain can be detached. I tied the chain to shorten it so can wear as a shoulder bag but can also change the chain for a shorter one too.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5050974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050978


Not sure about this one. There is nothing wrong with the date code. I have never seen this particular monogram fabric before, and I know my products from the time of the date code very well.


----------



## eviesung

Thanks for your reply Joe, I haven't purchased this yet so this is good to know! I am equally uncertain, as I have never seen the logo embossed/debossed on these products before nor have I seen this particular style of wallet/purse.


----------



## idonothave1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. All of the leather piping on the edge has worn off on this bag. The edges aren't supposed to look like that.



Thanks for your help @averagejoe. I didn’t realize the piping was in that bad of shape  and am glad you pointed it out. I’ll need to think over this bag more.


----------



## averagejoe

idonothave1 said:


> Thanks for your help @averagejoe. I didn’t realize the piping was in that bad of shape  and am glad you pointed it out. I’ll need to think over this bag more.


I suggest not getting this style. Strangely all of the ones on the pre-owned market have this wear. I think they chose a leather that is way too delicate to be paired with such a hard-wearing canvas.


----------



## Koko_tee

Hi Averagejoe,
Please can you help authenticate my abcdior?
The dust bag is off with stitching and the dior logo is not aligned in centre and so I am questioning the bag's authenticity!


----------



## arny24

Hi! @averagejoe  Please help me authenticate this lady dior. Thank you and have a great day. 

Item: lady dior
Seller: friend


----------



## seraphelic

Hello, appreciate any help in advance in authenticating this bag.  Everything looks and feels good irl, but it's the Dior engraving underneath the zipper that got me a little confused. Is it supposed to read "Dior" or "Christian Dior" for this series of bag?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JoyceA

Good day Dear, 
Could you please take a look at this DIOR bag? I want to buy it but i don't know if it's real or fake. Please help .
Best,
Joyce


----------



## averagejoe

Koko_tee said:


> Hi Averagejoe,
> Please can you help authenticate my abcdior?
> The dust bag is off with stitching and the dior logo is not aligned in centre and so I am questioning the bag's authenticity!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

arny24 said:


> Hi! @averagejoe  Please help me authenticate this lady dior. Thank you and have a great day.
> 
> Item: lady dior
> Seller: friend


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

seraphelic said:


> Hello, appreciate any help in advance in authenticating this bag.  Everything looks and feels good irl, but it's the Dior engraving underneath the zipper that got me a little confused. Is it supposed to read "Dior" or "Christian Dior" for this series of bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic, and there is nothing wrong with the logo beneath the zipper.


----------



## averagejoe

JoyceA said:


> Good day Dear,
> Could you please take a look at this DIOR bag? I want to buy it but i don't know if it's real or fake. Please help .
> Best,
> Joyce


I believe this is fake. The first photo isn't even of the same bag as the other 3 photos.


----------



## Annashe

Dear Joe,

Could you please help to authenticate these 2 bags, as I really have no clue(

so this is the first one:


----------



## Annashe

And this one is the second. Unfortunately, only have these photos(( just a general feeling, if such a bag even exist?
Thank you so much for all your work and help!!❤️


----------



## eikibb

Hi authenticators! I have placed order for this bag from my local reseller, Wonder if you can help authenticating this saddle bag? Thanks million

link:https://www.belluxestore.com/products/dior-saddle-bag-medium-oblique


----------



## averagejoe

eikibb said:


> Hi authenticators! I have placed order for this bag from my local reseller, Wonder if you can help authenticating this saddle bag? Thanks million
> 
> link:https://www.belluxestore.com/products/dior-saddle-bag-medium-oblique
> 
> View attachment 5056051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056060
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056061


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Annashe said:


> And this one is the second. Unfortunately, only have these photos(( just a general feeling, if such a bag even exist?
> Thank you so much for all your work and help!!❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055916
> View attachment 5055917
> View attachment 5055918


The style did exist, but I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Annashe said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate these 2 bags, as I really have no clue(
> 
> so this is the first one:
> View attachment 5055911
> View attachment 5055912
> View attachment 5055913
> View attachment 5055914
> View attachment 5055915


I believe this is fake


----------



## eikibb

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe


----------



## Annashe

Thank you very much!


----------



## sleepyxiao

Dear Joe,

Could you help with authenticating the bag in this Ebay listing?

Item name: Dior Black Saddle Bag
Item number: 144006985414
Seller ID: emm-kavan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dior-Black-...tem21877c36c6:g:h5MAAOSwMU1gdaFl&LH_Auction=1

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyxiao said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> Could you help with authenticating the bag in this Ebay listing?
> 
> Item name: Dior Black Saddle Bag
> Item number: 144006985414
> Seller ID: emm-kavan
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dior-Black-Saddle-Bag-Medium/144006985414?hash=item21877c36c6:g:h5MAAOSwMU1gdaFl&LH_Auction=1
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## sleepyxiao

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you, Joe!


----------



## eriberri

Hello and thank you in advance!!

I’ve checked this item out by comparing it to items sold on Fashionphile and Yoogi’s Closet before asking for your help. The handle, hardware, swivel post chain and charm ring attachments, charm and charm attachment, interior, etc look right  to me, but I do notice the number of links in the chain varies in the authentics on Fashionphile etc. Some of their date codes are stamped in silver and some aren’t.

Some of the photos make the interior look grey. But it’s black.

This is one product listing that shows the handle design: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...uilted-leather-dior-soft-medium-hobo-bag.html

Item name: Dior Soft Hobo
Online reseller name: an individual
Direct URL link: FB group, not applicable


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

eriberri said:


> Hello and thank you in advance!!
> 
> I’ve checked this item out by comparing it to items sold on Fashionphile and Yoogi’s Closet before asking for your help. The handle, hardware, swivel post chain and charm ring attachments, charm and charm attachment, interior, etc look right  to me, but I do notice the number of links in the chain varies in the authentics on Fashionphile etc. Some of their date codes are stamped in silver and some aren’t.
> 
> Some of the photos make the interior look grey. But it’s black.
> 
> This is one product listing that shows the handle design: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...uilted-leather-dior-soft-medium-hobo-bag.html
> 
> Item name: Dior Soft Hobo
> Online reseller name: an individual
> Direct URL link: FB group, not applicable
> 
> View attachment 5059381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059393


I believe this is authentic. The number of chain links relates to the size of this bag.


----------



## jzxjzx845

Hello kind authenticators and thank you very much for your time.
Please could this bag be authenticated - I believe this style is called the east west bag from Dior although I am not sure if the year. 
Here are some photos I took


----------



## LoveFashion12

Hi could you help me authenticate this bag please , thank you very much !

Here is the eBay link but I will upload more pictures of the bag so you could be able to authenticate even without the eBay link :

Item name : Dior Addict
Item number : 203233618866
Direct URL : 








						Dior Miss Dior Black Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dior Miss Dior Black Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




My main concerns are:
- The logo inside the bag is faded, you can barely read Dior ( please see last picture )
- The golden chain of the bag and the golden lock look really discoloured 

Is that all normal ? Is the bag authentic ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## LoveFashion12

More photos of the serial number inside the bag and the inside of the bag:

thank you!


----------



## LoveFashion12

Sorry I've just seen that in the previous posts some pictures didn't upload correctly .
Here the pictures again :
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

jzxjzx845 said:


> Hello kind authenticators and thank you very much for your time.
> Please could this bag be authenticated - I believe this style is called the east west bag from Dior although I am not sure if the year.
> Here are some photos I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060961
> View attachment 5060962
> View attachment 5060963
> View attachment 5060964
> View attachment 5060966
> View attachment 5060969
> View attachment 5060970
> View attachment 5060971
> View attachment 5060972
> View attachment 5060973
> View attachment 5060974
> View attachment 5060975


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

LoveFashion12 said:


> Hi could you help me authenticate this bag please , thank you very much !
> 
> Here is the eBay link but I will upload more pictures of the bag so you could be able to authenticate even without the eBay link :
> 
> Item name : Dior Addict
> Item number : 203233618866
> Direct URL :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Miss Dior Black Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dior Miss Dior Black Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main concerns are:
> - The logo inside the bag is faded, you can barely read Dior ( please see last picture )
> - The golden chain of the bag and the golden lock look really discoloured
> 
> Is that all normal ? Is the bag authentic ?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I'm sorry but I cannot authenticate the item if the logo is "rubbed off". I can't tell if it is heavy wear, but in order for the logo inside to rub off, a solvent or greasy items need to be constantly in contact for that to happen. Seems a bit unlikely to me.


----------



## LoveFashion12

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry but I cannot authenticate the item if the logo is "rubbed off". I can't tell if it is heavy wear, but in order for the logo inside to rub off, a solvent or greasy items need to be constantly in contact for that to happen. Seems a bit unlikely to me.



thank you so much for your quick reply .
So do you think this bag could be not authentic?
What about the authenticity card ? Does it look authentic to you ?

What questions could I ask the seller to find out more ? As I still didn't buy the bag 
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

LoveFashion12 said:


> thank you so much for your quick reply .
> So do you think this bag could be not authentic?
> What about the authenticity card ? Does it look authentic to you ?
> 
> What questions could I ask the seller to find out more ? As I still didn't buy the bag
> Thank you


As I said, I cannot authenticate this based on the label rubbing off. I cannot tell if the logo is rubbed off. Only the back of the authenticity card has been provided, but even if the front was, I still cannot be sure if it is missing important details.


----------



## jzxjzx845

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much this made my day!


----------



## alynnrsli

Hello authenticators! I bought this bag from my local reseller, Wonder if you can help authenticating this lady dior bag? As per my research , I couldn't found the same pattern like mine except for mini. Thanks in advance for your time to look up for this bag .


----------



## averagejoe

alynnrsli said:


> Hello authenticators! I bought this bag from my local reseller, Wonder if you can help authenticating this lady dior bag? As per my research , I couldn't found the same pattern like mine except for mini. Thanks in advance for your time to look up for this bag .


I believe this is fake


----------



## alynnrsli

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much


----------



## Curlx

Hi lovely authenticators. Would anyone of you be available to authenticate the item.

Item name: Dior Saddle bag (Vintage)
Online reseller name: Recycled Luxury
Direct URL link: https://recycledluxury.co.uk/collections/bags/products/christian-dior-saddle

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

Curlx said:


> Hi lovely authenticators. Would anyone of you be available to authenticate the item.
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle bag (Vintage)
> Online reseller name: Recycled Luxury
> Direct URL link: https://recycledluxury.co.uk/collections/bags/products/christian-dior-saddle
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jese1988

Hi Average Joe, can you please help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior in patent leather. Thanks in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Bag
Seller: N/A


----------



## averagejoe

jese1988 said:


> Hi Average Joe, can you please help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior in patent leather. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Cannage Bag
> Seller: N/A


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Curlx

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,
Can you kindly help me check if this vintage Lady Dior is authentic? Thank you! 


Item name: Lady Dior 
Seller ID:  luxuryitems2021
Direct URL link:Cool find: Lady dior f https:/CLNh0wkYJfb


----------



## ptrinh18

Please help me to authenticate this bag which I got as a gift. Thanks in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior Mini - Pink patent leather

Photos link: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VmtEMldaTXZwT3JUSHRySnh5Tjc0NVhOcFdVUFRB
Video link: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aUwzU2NhQWEtS1IxTm56MnNmV0cxbUFsS2J3aEtR


----------



## averagejoe

ptrinh18 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag which I got as a gift. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini - Pink patent leather
> 
> Photos link: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VmtEMldaTXZwT3JUSHRySnh5Tjc0NVhOcFdVUFRB
> Video link: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aUwzU2NhQWEtS1IxTm56MnNmV0cxbUFsS2J3aEtR
> 
> View attachment 5065436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065460


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> Can you kindly help me check if this vintage Lady Dior is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Seller ID:  luxuryitems2021
> Direct URL link:Cool find: Lady dior f https:/CLNh0wkYJfb


I can't see the logo inside at all. Clear photo of the logo inside, as well as of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.


----------



## ptrinh18

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Can you elaborate why this is a fake to me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

ptrinh18 said:


> Can you elaborate why this is a fake to me? Thanks a lot!


Sorry we do not disclose why we believe a bag is fake, to not provide tips to counterfeiters.


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I can't see the logo inside at all. Clear photo of the logo inside, as well as of the logo behind the leather circle behind the DIOR charms is required.



Here you go,Average Joe  
Let me know if those photos are okay!


----------



## SQ23

Hi AJ, not sure if this was the right place to post as I realize you don’t have enough to authenticate, my question is really did this Miss Dior bag ever come with this kind of strap?

item: Miss Dior bag with chain
Site: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hristian-dior-medium-miss-dior-flap-bag-9soal

Apologies in advance if this should have been posted elsewhere


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Here you go,Average Joe
> Let me know if those photos are okay!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hi AJ, not sure if this was the right place to post as I realize you don’t have enough to authenticate, my question is really did this Miss Dior bag ever come with this kind of strap?
> 
> item: Miss Dior bag with chain
> Site: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hristian-dior-medium-miss-dior-flap-bag-9soal
> 
> Apologies in advance if this should have been posted elsewhere


Please post the photos here. I cannot see them without an account on TheRealReal.


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks,Average Joe!!!❤️


----------



## ankita017

Please help me in authenticating this Lady Dior. TIA


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## danalyssaaa

Good day, authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this medium Lady Dior? I would really appreciate it. Thanks and stay safe!

Item name: Medium Lady Dior in Black
Online reseller name: @gieluxurybagsforless (instagram)


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Please post the photos here. I cannot see them without an account on TheRealReal.


Oh sorry about that, here are some photos, it just is different than another Miss Dior I have that is only a chain strap and has the little pouch on the side but in doing some research here on TPF this might have been a style just not sure. Many thanks again.


----------



## averagejoe

danalyssaaa said:


> Good day, authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this medium Lady Dior? I would really appreciate it. Thanks and stay safe!
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior in Black
> Online reseller name: @gieluxurybagsforless (instagram)
> 
> View attachment 5066152
> View attachment 5066153
> View attachment 5066154
> View attachment 5066155
> View attachment 5066157
> View attachment 5066158
> View attachment 5066159
> View attachment 5066160
> View attachment 5066161
> View attachment 5066162
> View attachment 5066163
> View attachment 5066164


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Oh sorry about that, here are some photos, it just is different than another Miss Dior I have that is only a chain strap and has the little pouch on the side but in doing some research here on TPF this might have been a style just not sure. Many thanks again.


Please request a photo of the date code. This is another version of the Miss Dior bag, with a leather-interlaced chain.


----------



## averagejoe

ankita017 said:


> Please help me in authenticating this Lady Dior. TIA


I believe this is fake


----------



## danalyssaaa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## PatDior

Good day, authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this Dior Saddle Bag? I would really appreciate it. Thanks a lot and stay safe!


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Please request a photo of the date code. This is another version of the Miss Dior bag, with a leather-interlaced chain.


Thanks AJ I will post as soon as I have it, did this style come with charms and the little pouch with the key? In looking for other pictures of this style it wasn’t clear to me. Thanks again for all your expertise.


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Thank you for helping with authenticating bags.  I would like to ask if you feel that Fashionphile is a reliable place to buy an authentic Lady Dior.  I keep watching SPOT THE FAKES on you tube so I can be ahead of the game, but Im getting more and more confused! Also Real Real? Is that another authentic place?  If you can recommend a reliable online place to buy used authentic, please share. I will try and add from Fashionphile photos and links, but they dont always include photos of every little thing.  Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Hello   here is a Large size Lady Dior bag on Fashionphile.  I would like to know if its authentic.  Very much appreciate your time and assistance  

Item name: Lambskin Cannage Large Lady Dior Black
Online reseller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-black-714381
Base Length: 12.5 in
Height: 10 in
Width: 4.5 in
Drop: 4 in
Designer ID#: MA 0092
Item #: 714381
Year: 2002
Strap NOT included


----------



## Hannahs12

Hello,
could someone please help me authenticate this bag? A goodwill find last week..thanks


----------



## averagejoe

PatDior said:


> Good day, authenticators! May I ask for your help in authenticating this Dior Saddle Bag? I would really appreciate it. Thanks a lot and stay safe!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thanks AJ I will post as soon as I have it, did this style come with charms and the little pouch with the key? In looking for other pictures of this style it wasn’t clear to me. Thanks again for all your expertise.


This style did not come with charms since the chain cannot accommodate them with the leather, although I'm not sure if it came with a leather pouch for the key.


----------



## averagejoe

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hello   here is a Large size Lady Dior bag on Fashionphile.  I would like to know if its authentic.  Very much appreciate your time and assistance
> 
> Item name: Lambskin Cannage Large Lady Dior Black
> Online reseller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-black-714381
> Base Length: 12.5 in
> Height: 10 in
> Width: 4.5 in
> Drop: 4 in
> Designer ID#: MA 0092
> Item #: 714381
> Year: 2002
> Strap NOT included


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hannahs12 said:


> Hello,
> could someone please help me authenticate this bag? A goodwill find last week..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067355


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Hannahs12

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Great, thank you!


----------



## eikibb

Hi Joe, wonder if you can help authenticating this Dior saddle for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## eikibb

eikibb said:


> Hi Joe, wonder if you can help authenticating this Dior saddle for me? Thanks in advance


More photos for the bag!


----------



## eikibb

eikibb said:


> More photos for the bag!


Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

eikibb said:


> More photos for the bag!


I believe this and the strap are authentic.


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello Joe,
can you kindly authenticate this Dior wallet for me? thank you so much!! i highly appreciate it. 

Item name: Vintage Dior Saddle Wallet 
serial number: MADE IN ITALY FR 0042
Seller ID: chichi777









						Vintage Dior Saddle Wallet
					

Shop chichi777's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage Dior Saddle Wallet  Used clean good condition.




					poshmark.com


----------



## averagejoe

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello Joe,
> can you kindly authenticate this Dior wallet for me? thank you so much!! i highly appreciate it.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior Saddle Wallet
> serial number: MADE IN ITALY FR 0042
> Seller ID: chichi777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Dior Saddle Wallet
> 
> 
> Shop chichi777's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage Dior Saddle Wallet  Used clean good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I believe this is authentic


----------



## eikibb

Thank you so much average joe!
Also may I know if the stud positions are different in every strap? I see the position of the stud on the strap is a bit different then the one on Dior website


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## LHesp27

Hi, could anyone help authenticate this Dior saddle bag? The serial number is throwing me off as it isn’t in the 2 numbers, 2 letters, 4 numbers form and also the zip. Very new to the Dior world.
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

eikibb said:


> Thank you so much average joe!
> Also may I know if the stud positions are different in every strap? I see the position of the stud on the strap is a bit different then the one on Dior website


These are hand-made so there may be some variations


----------



## averagejoe

LHesp27 said:


> Hi, could anyone help authenticate this Dior saddle bag? The serial number is throwing me off as it isn’t in the 2 numbers, 2 letters, 4 numbers form and also the zip. Very new to the Dior world.
> Thank you.
> View attachment 5071674
> View attachment 5071675
> View attachment 5071676
> View attachment 5071677
> View attachment 5071678
> View attachment 5071679
> View attachment 5071680
> View attachment 5071681
> View attachment 5071682
> View attachment 5071683
> View attachment 5071684
> View attachment 5071685


I believe this is fake


----------



## globestrutter88

Hi ladies,
Can u pls help me authenticate this bag? This is an item from Japan.  
Your help will be much appreciated  ☺ thanks  
Item name: Lady Dior 
Seller ID:  regenbow
Direct URL link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w457637442


----------



## minnie.t

hi AJ,

could you please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag?
medium lambskin ~2015

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## eikibb

averagejoe said:


> These are hand-made so there may be some variations


Thanks for the clarification joe


----------



## averagejoe

minnie.t said:


> hi AJ,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag?
> medium lambskin ~2015
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


I believe this is authentic, but it is not from 2015.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

globestrutter88 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can u pls help me authenticate this bag? This is an item from Japan.
> Your help will be much appreciated  ☺ thanks
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Seller ID:  regenbow
> Direct URL link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w457637442


I believe this is authentic


----------



## globestrutter88

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much!!!! Youre such a great help as always ☺☺☺


----------



## baglover715

Hi @averagejoe 

I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this Lady Dior. Please let me know if additional pictures are needed. I’ve seen you been able to authenticate through the links in previous posts so I thought I tried it first. Thank you for your time in advance.

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
Item number: 32 MA 1115
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-light-pink-672249


----------



## averagejoe

baglover715 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this Lady Dior. Please let me know if additional pictures are needed. I’ve seen you been able to authenticate through the links in previous posts so I thought I tried it first. Thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
> Item number: 32 MA 1115
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-light-pink-672249


I believe this is authentic


----------



## baglover715

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your prompt response. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## minnie.t

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but it is not from 2015.


Thank you!!!! Are you able to tell me which year it’s from?


----------



## buybuy123

Hi ladies,
Can u please help me authenticate this bag from Vestiaire Collective?

Item name: Dior Roller Bag
Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective (Olivia @Olivia1788)
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-dior-roller-dior-homme-bag-14520747.shtml


----------



## Bela0822

Hi I wanna ask, is this Dior trotter red no 2 authentic? The code is MU0072, the zipper is lampo


----------



## averagejoe

Bela0822 said:


> Hi I wanna ask, is this Dior trotter red no 2 authentic? The code is MU0072, the zipper is lampo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072544
> View attachment 5072545
> View attachment 5072546
> View attachment 5072547
> View attachment 5072548
> View attachment 5072549
> View attachment 5072550
> View attachment 5072551
> View attachment 5072552
> View attachment 5072542


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

minnie.t said:


> Thank you!!!! Are you able to tell me which year it’s from?


2011


----------



## minnie.t

averagejoe said:


> 2011


Thanks so much! really appreciate your help.


----------



## Chrysalids

@averagejoe, I linked below to a Lady Dior on auction at Goodwill. Entrupy has authenticated it. I would appreciate your assessment. Is it authentic? Thank you.









						Authentic Christian Dior Beige Purse W/ Coa - shopgoodwill.com
					

Authentic Christian Dior Beige Purse W/ Coa All purses with Certificates of Authenticity are from Entrupy Authentication. The COA will be shipped with purchase. Brand: Authentic Christian Dior Color: Beige Material: Leather Style: Purse COA: w/ COA Measurements Height of Bag (not including the...




					www.shopgoodwill.com


----------



## Chrysalids

@averagejoe, I reposted my request in the correct format. Thank you.

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Beige Purse w/Coa (Lady Dior)
Online reseller name: Goodwill
Direct URL link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/120824846


----------



## caroline.xx

Hello Dear Authenticators!

Can you please take a look at my recent purchases (two pieces, Dior Long Flap Wallet & Dior Shoulder Bag with Chain) and authenticate them?

I believe these are vintage, maybe from the 70s? That is what I found online.

What I find suspicious is mainly the stiching (especially at the corners of the wallet). I couldn’t find any serial number but know there are pre-serial number pieces. 
Also the wallet has two inside compartments and a zipped compartment. The front compartment has one side made of leather and the other of a weird fabric/material. I included a pic to show the texture of that material. The zipped compartment is fabric & also that weird material. The third is only leather. I’ve never seen such a thing but I’m also new to Dior ...


----------



## caroline.xx

(Continued - First pic in this post is the last pic of the wallet that didn’t fit in my previous post). 










Thank you for your time!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Chrysalids said:


> @averagejoe, I reposted my request in the correct format. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Beige Purse w/Coa (Lady Dior)
> Online reseller name: Goodwill
> Direct URL link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/120824846


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

caroline.xx said:


> (Continued - First pic in this post is the last pic of the wallet that didn’t fit in my previous post).
> View attachment 5072857
> View attachment 5072858
> View attachment 5072859
> View attachment 5072862
> View attachment 5072863
> View attachment 5072865
> View attachment 5072866
> View attachment 5072867
> View attachment 5072868
> 
> Thank you for your time!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Chrysalids

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you! I appreciate you take the time to look at the photos.


----------



## 15Peaches

Hi! Im a newbie.
I have bought a pre-loved lady dior cannage microfibre . Does all dior bag got a serial number even if it is vintage?
The one that I got doesn’t have a serial number. I am concern about its authenticity. I got an authenticity card with it though.


----------



## averagejoe

15Peaches said:


> Hi! Im a newbie.
> I have bought a pre-loved lady dior cannage microfibre . Does all dior bag got a serial number even if it is vintage?
> The one that I got doesn’t have a serial number. I am concern about its authenticity. I got an authenticity card with it though.


Not all of them have a serial number. Please post photos of the bag as outlined in post 1 of this thread if you want your item authenticated.


----------



## Eti Sharon

Hi. I will appreciate your help with the large lady dior I bought. No tags or card is available. Thanks a lot


----------



## averagejoe

Eti Sharon said:


> Hi. I will appreciate your help with the large lady dior I bought. No tags or card is available. Thanks a lot


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Eti Sharon

Hi. Please help me. I bought this large lady dior and want to know if authentic. No authentic card or tags available. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eti Sharon

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks a lot!!! I appreciate your help and time invested


----------



## Eti Sharon

Eti Sharon said:


> Thanks a lot!!! I appreciate your help and time invested


I have one more question please. Are you able to tell me which year it’s from?


----------



## averagejoe

Eti Sharon said:


> I have one more question please. Are you able to tell me which year it’s from?


It is from 2010.


----------



## Eti Sharon

Thank you so much! Appreciate a lot!
2010 it means that the bag is ventage ? 
 thanks


----------



## Theglamourshow

Hi! I am a brand new member so I have limited access but I have a small window of opportunity left to authenticate my new bag. I had it verified by one source but I question one detail. I read a source about Christian Dior zippers and them using Lampo zippers. I seen some bags with Christian Dior on the back side of the zipper which makes me question mine. These bags are being sold by expert sellers. Please help!


----------



## averagejoe

Theglamourshow said:


> Hi! I am a brand new member so I have limited access but I have a small window of opportunity left to authenticate my new bag. I had it verified by one source but I question one detail. I read a source about Christian Dior zippers and them using Lampo zippers. I seen some bags with Christian Dior on the back side of the zipper which makes me question mine. These bags are being sold by expert sellers. Please help!


Front of the interior tag with the logo is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Eti Sharon said:


> 2010 it means that the bag is ventage ?


Not by _my _standards, as I find that the term vintage now is used too liberally.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Theglamourshow

Sorry about that! Here is inside tag! Thanks


----------



## Theglamourshow

averagejoe said:


> Front of the interior tag with the logo is required.





averagejoe said:


> Not by _my _standards, as I find that the term vintage now is used too liberally.


I was surprised that 2000's is considered vintage these days....makes me feel like a dinosaur!


----------



## averagejoe

Theglamourshow said:


> I was surprised that 2000's is considered vintage these days....makes me feel like a dinosaur!


I believe this is authentic. 

Yeah I can't believe 2000's is considered vintage. Makes me feel old too.


----------



## Theglamourshow

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Yeah I can't believe 2000's is considered vintage. Makes me feel old too.


Thanks for the work you do! Its an awesome service to the industry.


----------



## Eti Sharon

Thanks a lot!


----------



## apvpn16

Hello again dior experts! I just bought this vintage large lady dior. Im not sure if this is the nylon, canvass or microfibre material. The seller told me this is authentic, but im a bit sus of the authenticity card especially that it doesn’t have anything on it. The other features of the bag seems to be indicating it’s authentic but im not too sure. Please help. Thank you in advance


----------



## Chloe Ng

Hi Mod/Authenticator, can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior in leather. Thanks in advance.

Item name: Lady Dior
Seller : N/A


----------



## averagejoe

apvpn16 said:


> Hello again dior experts! I just bought this vintage large lady dior. Im not sure if this is the nylon, canvass or microfibre material. The seller told me this is authentic, but im a bit sus of the authenticity card especially that it doesn’t have anything on it. The other features of the bag seems to be indicating it’s authentic but im not too sure. Please help. Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe Ng said:


> Hi Mod/Authenticator, can you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior in leather. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Seller : N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077293
> View attachment 5077294
> View attachment 5077295
> View attachment 5077296
> View attachment 5077297
> View attachment 5077298
> View attachment 5077299
> View attachment 5077321
> View attachment 5077322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077292


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,
Can you kindly help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior Bag please?
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior Bag please?
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Doxa

Hello, could you authenticate this lady dior it doesn'te have serial number


----------



## Andreea1234

Hello. Can you please authenticate this dior bag for me?


----------



## averagejoe

Andreea1234 said:


> Hello. Can you please authenticate this dior bag for me?
> 
> View attachment 5078073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078096


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Doxa said:


> Hello, could you authenticate this lady dior it doesn'te have serial number


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Doxa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much.


----------



## heytiffany

Hello Dior Experts! I saw this bag listed and would like your help to identify whether this bag is authentic. The seller told me this is authentic, but I’m not 100% sure. Please help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

heytiffany said:


> Hello Dior Experts! I saw this bag listed and would like your help to identify whether this bag is authentic. The seller told me this is authentic, but I’m not 100% sure. Please help. Thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## apvpn16

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!  do you think that the authenticity card is authentic too? Cause it didn’t have anything written on it.


----------



## fvilvar

Good day to everyone, can you please help me to authenticate this diorama elencee wallet. Also can a heat stamp


----------



## averagejoe

apvpn16 said:


> Thank you!  do you think that the authenticity card is authentic too? Cause it didn’t have anything written on it.


Sometimes it is not filled in by the sales associate.


----------



## averagejoe

fvilvar said:


> Good day to everyone, can you please help me to authenticate this diorama elencee wallet. Also can a heat stamp


The flashlight makes it harder to read the serial number. Can you please take more photos of it, perhaps with natural lighting?


----------



## Rocaille

Hi everyone, would someone please help in authenticating these boots? Unfortunately, I've heard there are some replicas out there in the market and would like to ensure that this pair isn't one of them.

Item name: DiorUnit Combat Boots Size 37.5
Item number: 133749849084
Seller ID: dmanyc2012
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/133749849084?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## averagejoe

Rocaille said:


> Hi everyone, would someone please help in authenticating these boots? Unfortunately, I've heard there are some replicas out there in the market and would like to ensure that this pair isn't one of them.
> 
> Item name: DiorUnit Combat Boots Size 37.5
> Item number: 133749849084
> Seller ID: dmanyc2012
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...-/133749849084?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


Please post clear, close-up photos of the logo on the sole, and of the size and date code font as well.


----------



## Rocaille




----------



## averagejoe

Rocaille said:


> View attachment 5081811
> View attachment 5081812
> View attachment 5081813
> View attachment 5081814


Looks okay to me although I cannot be sure if the logo on the insole has rubbed off completely.


----------



## Joni Disco

Hello @averagejoe! I just purchased this online and have not received yet, but wanted to know if you could tell based on these images if this is fake or not.

ORIGINAL LISTING: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Medium-Bag-60970615162958cdd5b0d54e


----------



## saubeodeotui

Hello Dior experts! Please help me authenticate this bag! They don't have the best photos unfortunately. If these photos are not good enough I will make sure to take more. Thank you so much in advance. I'm pretty worried since lately TheRealReal has been caught up with scandals of fake Dior and since Diorama is discontinued I figure fewer and fewer would have the bags to help authenticate them. I have been weighing between this and the medium YSL envelope WOC but I can't get over how the Diorama (although it has scratches) just speaks to me more though YSL is obviously more trendy (to my demographic at least). Sorry again for no logo close up! 




Seller: The RealReal



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/christian-dior-archicannage-diorama-chain-bag-9tn9c?position=1


----------



## averagejoe

Joni Disco said:


> Hello @averagejoe! I just purchased this online and have not received yet, but wanted to know if you could tell based on these images if this is fake or not.
> 
> ORIGINAL LISTING: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lady-Dior-Medium-Bag-60970615162958cdd5b0d54e


Date code photo is required.


----------



## averagejoe

saubeodeotui said:


> Hello Dior experts! Please help me authenticate this bag! They don't have the best photos unfortunately. If these photos are not good enough I will make sure to take more. Thank you so much in advance. I'm pretty worried since lately TheRealReal has been caught up with scandals of fake Dior and since Diorama is discontinued I figure fewer and fewer would have the bags to help authenticate them. I have been weighing between this and the medium YSL envelope WOC but I can't get over how the Diorama (although it has scratches) just speaks to me more though YSL is obviously more trendy (to my demographic at least). Sorry again for no logo close up!
> 
> View attachment 5083122
> 
> 
> Seller: The RealReal
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/christian-dior-archicannage-diorama-chain-bag-9tn9c?position=1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083127


Close up photos of the interior logo and date code are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

can you kindly help me authenticate this Diorissimo bag? Thank you as always for your kind assistance!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> can you kindly help me authenticate this Diorissimo bag? Thank you as always for your kind assistance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks Average Joe!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello again,Average Joe!
Requesting again for your assistance..can you help me authenicate this vintage mini red Diorisimmo purse?

issue: missing strap, pouch with serial/date code.. thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello again,Average Joe!
> Requesting again for your assistance..can you help me authenicate this vintage mini red Diorisimmo purse?
> 
> issue: missing strap, pouch with serial/date code.. thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Jakikay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Many thanks,Average Joe!!


----------



## zhuzhu96

Please help me authenticate this bag.
Item: mini lady dior in lotus
Purchashing from an individual seller in a Facebook group.


----------



## mgndhg

Hello Average Joe,
Please can you help me authenticate this Dior shoulder bag.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

mgndhg said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> Please can you help me authenticate this Dior shoulder bag.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5085263
> View attachment 5085264
> View attachment 5085265
> View attachment 5085266
> View attachment 5085267
> View attachment 5085268
> View attachment 5085269
> View attachment 5085270
> View attachment 5085271
> View attachment 5085272
> View attachment 5085273


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

zhuzhu96 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: mini lady dior in lotus
> Purchashing from an individual seller in a Facebook group.
> 
> View attachment 5084993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084996
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085000


Close-up photos of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, of the CD engravings on the hardware, and of the lobster clasps of the strap are required.


----------



## Narnanz

May I ask if our wonderful @averagejoe is also able to authenticate a Scarf?
 Item -Dior silk scarf
Seller -N/A Thrift store


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> May I ask if our wonderful @averagejoe is also able to authenticate a Scarf?
> Item -Dior silk scarf
> Seller -N/A Thrift store
> View attachment 5086149
> View attachment 5086150
> View attachment 5086151
> View attachment 5086152


Can't tell without the care tag


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell without the care tag


Thank you...there is none unfortunately...well I will put it in my maybe pile and keep researching.


----------



## Narnanz

Oh quick question @averagejoe ......would that style of scarf be 90s or early 2000s ?


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> Oh quick question @averagejoe ......would that style of scarf be 90s or early 2000s ?


I haven't seen this before, and without the other label, I can't tell for sure. However, it doesn't look like anything from the 2000s based on my experience.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen this before, and without the other label, I can't tell for sure. However, it doesn't look like anything from the 2000s based on my experience.


Thank you...gives me a few ideas anyway.
Have a great day


----------



## milktea13

hi Joe,
Could you please help me to authenticate my Dior bag?
Really appreciate it, thank you! 

Item name: Dior Book Tote Calfskin
Online reseller name: dulcet
Direct URL link: dl_avenu*

Here is the pictures of my bag.
Thank you once again!


----------



## ziggybess

Hi newbie here. 
Can you please authenticate this dior saddle bag for me? I love the colour so much.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

milktea13 said:


> hi Joe,
> Could you please help me to authenticate my Dior bag?
> Really appreciate it, thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior Book Tote Calfskin
> Online reseller name: dulcet
> Direct URL link: dl_avenu*
> 
> Here is the pictures of my bag.
> Thank you once again!


Photo of the logo on the dustbag, on the authenticity card, and the box (if present) are required for authentication in this case.


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> Hi newbie here.
> Can you please authenticate this dior saddle bag for me? I love the colour so much.
> 
> Thank you!


Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## tmk_fr

Hello everyone,

May I request your help in authenticating this item?
Item Name: Dior Diorama Medium in Blue
Online Resaler: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-14757458.shtml
I would appreciate your feedback since it is only sold with a dustbag.


----------



## averagejoe

tmk_fr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> May I request your help in authenticating this item?
> Item Name: Dior Diorama Medium in Blue
> Online Resaler: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-diorama-dior-handbag-14757458.shtml
> I would appreciate your feedback since it is only sold with a dustbag.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## milktea13

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the logo on the dustbag, on the authenticity card, and the box (if present) are required for authentication in this case.


Hi Joe,
here is dustbag, card and receipt photos.
I dont have box because the seller claimed that box just only for online order from Dior.
And the seller directly bought it on the store.
Hope it helps to authenticate this bag, thank you!


----------



## Andreea1234

Hello. Can anyone help me to authenticate this dior bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, AverageJoe! Could you please take a look at this vintage wallet I'm interested in? The seller says it's authentic, but I really don't know Dior at all. Also, if it is/appears to be authentic, do you know the name or approximate year it was made? TIA!
ETA: forgot the link, sorry.
Link: here


----------



## tmk_fr

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much, I appreciate it!


----------



## saubeodeotui

averagejoe said:


> Close up photos of the interior logo and date code are required.










Thank you Joe!


----------



## averagejoe

milktea13 said:


> Hi Joe,
> here is dustbag, card and receipt photos.
> I dont have box because the seller claimed that box just only for online order from Dior.
> And the seller directly bought it on the store.
> Hope it helps to authenticate this bag, thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Andreea1234 said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me to authenticate this dior bag?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, AverageJoe! Could you please take a look at this vintage wallet I'm interested in? The seller says it's authentic, but I really don't know Dior at all. Also, if it is/appears to be authentic, do you know the name or approximate year it was made? TIA!
> ETA: forgot the link, sorry.
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 5088346
> View attachment 5088347
> View attachment 5088348
> View attachment 5088349
> View attachment 5088350


One detail looks a bit off to me, although this is part of the Latest Blonde collection, from 2003.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

saubeodeotui said:


> View attachment 5088741
> View attachment 5088742
> View attachment 5088743
> View attachment 5088744
> View attachment 5088745
> View attachment 5088746
> 
> Thank you Joe!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> One detail looks a bit off to me, although this is part of the Latest Blonde collection, from 2003.


Thank you! Should I ask for more pictures? If yes, which ones specifically? I asked if there's a serial number somewhere but the seller hasn't replied yet.


----------



## IntheOcean

@averagejoe
here are proper pictures. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

@averagejoe
More pictures:


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> @averagejoe
> More pictures:
> View attachment 5089074
> View attachment 5089075
> View attachment 5089076
> View attachment 5089077
> View attachment 5089078
> View attachment 5089079


I'm going to send you a personal message about this.


----------



## Theglamourshow

Hi! New Member. Can you please authenticate this Dior?


----------



## averagejoe

Theglamourshow said:


> Hi! New Member. Can you please authenticate this Dior?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Theglamourshow

Many thanks Joe!


----------



## milktea13

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yay!! thank you, Joe! really appreciate ❤️


----------



## seleneZ

Hi, AverageJoe, could you help me authenticate this Pre-own miss dior bag? I bought from EBTH, the website claimed it to be authentic, but I still have doubts because it came with no dust bag or authentication card. I really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## stsangg

Hey! I have doubts about this Dior Saddle bag because it’s so stinkin cheap! Thank you in advance!

Item name: Dior Saddle bag
Item number: 284297742759
Seller ID: anthonymarcus
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/284297742759


----------



## averagejoe

seleneZ said:


> Hi, AverageJoe, could you help me authenticate this Pre-own miss dior bag? I bought from EBTH, the website claimed it to be authentic, but I still have doubts because it came with no dust bag or authentication card. I really appreciate it, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5090747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090765


I believe this is authentic. What a lovely Miss Dior bag.


----------



## averagejoe

stsangg said:


> Hey! I have doubts about this Dior Saddle bag because it’s so stinkin cheap! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle bag
> Item number: 284297742759
> Seller ID: anthonymarcus
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/284297742759


There is one detail that doesn't look proper to me. It is how the hardware is wearing (it looks like the gold has rubbed off on some areas). Aside from that, the short auction duration (perhaps to avoid eBay removing the listing before it ends), low starting bid, and also the lack of seller feedback are big red flags for me. No discount is ever worth the hassle of having to dispute a transaction when the item is fake.


----------



## serendipityvac

Hi everybody!
I picked up this possible Dior Saddle Bag (didn't buy it online) and wondered if it is genuine or not. Love the design. I have included pictures. Just a note, the stamped letters are all quite clear in person. I think my lightbox makes some look very faint, but they are clearly marked--they aren't coloured, however.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

serendipityvac said:


> Hi everybody!
> I picked up this possible Dior Saddle Bag (didn't buy it online) and wondered if it is genuine or not. Love the design. I have included pictures. Just a note, the stamped letters are all quite clear in person. I think my lightbox makes some look very faint, but they are clearly marked--they aren't coloured, however.
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## serendipityvac

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks very much! Thought that was probably the case.


----------



## seleneZ

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. What a lovely Miss Dior bag.


Thank you so much! I got it for my birthday!


----------



## ValerieWL

Dear Joe, 

Appreciate if you could help me with this bag and whether this is authentic? I am going to attach more photos in the next post. Thank you so much and appreciate your work in helping people avoid scams.


----------



## ValerieWL

More photos...


----------



## averagejoe

ValerieWL said:


> More photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093639
> View attachment 5093640
> View attachment 5093641
> View attachment 5093642
> View attachment 5093643
> View attachment 5093644
> View attachment 5093645
> View attachment 5093646
> View attachment 5093647
> View attachment 5093648


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sabrina2602

Hi @averagejoe
Could you please help me to authenticate this Dior Saddle bag before making a purchase
Item: Dior Saddle black bag grained calfskin (the color is black)
Seller:S2RISAS2'S shop on a Japanese flea market platform
Direct URL link:https://item.fril.jp/8c754c383a35dbb5c87a469541e89f36
Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sabrina2602 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Dior Saddle bag before making a purchase
> Item: Dior Saddle black bag grained calfskin (the color is black)
> Seller:S2RISAS2'S shop on a Japanese flea market platform
> Direct URL link:https://item.fril.jp/8c754c383a35dbb5c87a469541e89f36
> Thank you!!
> View attachment 5095986
> View attachment 5095987
> View attachment 5095988
> View attachment 5095989
> View attachment 5095990
> View attachment 5095991
> View attachment 5095992
> View attachment 5095993
> View attachment 5095994
> View attachment 5095995
> View attachment 5096021


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sabrina2602

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## tmk_fr

Dear Averagejoe,
Could I please request your help authenticating this item?
Item: Diorama medium in pink grained calfskin
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...main-dior-diorama-en-cuir-rose-16257547.shtml
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

tmk_fr said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> Could I please request your help authenticating this item?
> Item: Diorama medium in pink grained calfskin
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...main-dior-diorama-en-cuir-rose-16257547.shtml
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## tmk_fr

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you again for your help!


----------



## tomsshop

First time buying an item not directly from a boutique but found this via Grailed as I was not able to get it locally (region specific item apparently). It looks authentic to me but would love a second opinion. All pictures are from the seller.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
May I have your expertise on this bag please
Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Bag
Item number: 194152415456
Seller ID: bonvoyagethriftshop
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/194152415456#vi__app-cvip-panel

serial number MA 0957

Thank You for your time


----------



## littlecakes

Hello Ladies, 

I'd like to know if you get charms from the store if the bag is preloved?

The charms are at the end instead of the 'middle', is that legit? Are the belts always adjustable? 

Thanks to all you experts.

Warm regards,
Cakes.


----------



## averagejoe

tomsshop said:


> First time buying an item not directly from a boutique but found this via Grailed as I was not able to get it locally (region specific item apparently). It looks authentic to me but would love a second opinion. All pictures are from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 5097198
> View attachment 5097199
> View attachment 5097200
> View attachment 5097201
> View attachment 5097202


Not sure about this one. Some of the details look suspicious to me.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> May I have your expertise on this bag please
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Bag
> Item number: 194152415456
> Seller ID: bonvoyagethriftshop
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/194152415456#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> serial number MA 0957
> 
> Thank You for your time
> 
> View attachment 5097414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097419


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

littlecakes said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'd like to know if you get charms from the store if the bag is preloved?
> 
> The charms are at the end instead of the 'middle', is that legit? Are the belts always adjustable?
> 
> Thanks to all you experts.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Cakes.
> 
> View attachment 5097582


The charms were initially attached to the end of the strap when the MyABCDior came out, as in the case of this one pictured. However, it does not mean that it is authentic. If you want it authenticated, then please post several pictures of the bag (following the rules outlined in post 1 of this thread). 

You should be able to buy the charms separately from Dior, although I would give them a call in case they have changed the rules. I know some brands won't permit the purchase of just a belt buckle for a belt kit without buying the entire strap with it as well, so there may be rules for the charms.


----------



## tomsshop

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Some of the details look suspicious to me.



Thanks averagejoe, which aspects look suspicious to you?


----------



## averagejoe

tomsshop said:


> Thanks averagejoe, which aspects look suspicious to you?


Sorry I cannot disclose those details on this public forum, so as to not provide tips to counterfeiters on how to improve their fakes.


----------



## Narnanz

Can I have this Dior Saddle looked at. Dont think its real but would like advice anyway.
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1120015/dior-saddle-bag
Seller Mspiggy via Designer Wardrobe


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Can I have this Dior Saddle looked at. Dont think its real but would like advice anyway.
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1120015/dior-saddle-bag
> Seller Mspiggy via Designer Wardrobe


No worries...looked like it was removed as what we all believed was true.


----------



## rainbowneko

Hello guys,
I bought a Lady Dior WOC/ Pouch around 4-5 months ago from my local dior boutique.
I wanted to ask some general questions on the authenticity of a Lady Dior WOC/ pouch.
Understand that there are 2 removable components (the zipped pouch and 8 card slots pouch).

Is it normal for the zipped pouch/ card slots pouch's serial number to be different from the bag itself?
Yesterday I just randomly inspecting my lady dior pouch and realised only the bag and the zipped pouch contained the same serial number (43-MA-0209) while the card slot pouch is 43-MA-0208. 

Looking for some opinions on this, thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

rainbowneko said:


> Hello guys,
> I bought a Lady Dior WOC/ Pouch around 4-5 months ago from my local dior boutique.
> I wanted to ask some general questions on the authenticity of a Lady Dior WOC/ pouch.
> Understand that there are 2 removable components (the zipped pouch and 8 card slots pouch).
> 
> Is it normal for the zipped pouch/ card slots pouch's serial number to be different from the bag itself?
> Yesterday I just randomly inspecting my lady dior pouch and realised only the bag and the zipped pouch contained the same serial number (43-MA-0209) while the card slot pouch is 43-MA-0208.
> 
> Looking for some opinions on this, thanks in advance!


Please post several clear, detailed photos of different details of the bag. The date codes do not look correct although it is not necessarily proof that the bag is not authentic.


----------



## rainbowneko

averagejoe said:


> Please post several clear, detailed photos of different details of the bag. The date codes do not look correct although it is not necessarily proof that the bag is not authentic.


 Thanks for the quick response.

Here are the details of the bag.
Please take note that the last picture is not that clear due to the space constraint in the pouch where my phone could not capture the code clearly.

Thank you


----------



## Anniemilktea

Hello I am thinking of purchasing this saddle bag from a seller on Mercari  and wanted to check for authenticity.

Item Name: Dior Saddle (indigo) in the Medium size


----------



## averagejoe

rainbowneko said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Here are the details of the bag.
> Please take note that the last picture is not that clear due to the space constraint in the pouch where my phone could not capture the code clearly.
> 
> Thank you


Sorry can you post photos of the rest of the bag? I have no idea what bag I am authenticating. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Anniemilktea said:


> Hello I am thinking of purchasing this saddle bag from a seller on Mercari  and wanted to check for authenticity.
> 
> Item Name: Dior Saddle (indigo) in the Medium size
> 
> View attachment 5101355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101370


Pictures need to be a lot larger and higher resolution.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , 
Please authenticate this saddle bag. Thank you.


----------



## Anniemilktea

averagejoe said:


> Pictures need to be a lot larger and higher resolution.


I apologize for that, I have attached larger pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

Anniemilktea said:


> I apologize for that, I have attached larger pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5101425
> View attachment 5101426
> View attachment 5101427
> View attachment 5101428
> View attachment 5101429
> View attachment 5101430
> View attachment 5101431


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe ,
> Please authenticate this saddle bag. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## rainbowneko

averagejoe said:


> Sorry can you post photos of the rest of the bag? I have no idea what bag I am authenticating. Thanks.



Alright, my bad for posting the first 3 pictures to authentic the item :/

Here are the rest of the Lady Dior Pouch, let me know if you need more bag shots. Thank you!


----------



## cicca21

I came across this Dior 30 Montaigne but I'm just not sure if this is real. Seller has provided these pictures. What do you think of it? Thank you.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello @averagejoe , please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

rainbowneko said:


> Alright, my bad for posting the first 3 pictures to authentic the item :/
> 
> Here are the rest of the Lady Dior Pouch, let me know if you need more bag shots. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cicca21 said:


> I came across this Dior 30 Montaigne but I'm just not sure if this is real. Seller has provided these pictures. What do you think of it? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102029
> View attachment 5102030
> View attachment 5102031
> View attachment 5102032
> View attachment 5102033
> View attachment 5102034
> View attachment 5102035
> View attachment 5102036
> View attachment 5102037
> View attachment 5102038


Much larger and higher resolution pictures are required for authentication. As well, a photo of the front of the authenticity card is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello @averagejoe , please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


Much larger and higher resolution pictures are required for authentication.  As well, please request close-up photos of the front and back of the interior leather tag, as well as of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## FresaJae

Hello!

I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts or comments on the authenticity of this scarf.  I've been looking for resale of the Le Phoenix and it's been challenging to find, so I'm hoping this is authentic!

Item Name:  Dior Le Phoenix Cashmere Silk Shawl Scarf
Item Number:  353500306197 
Seller ID:  dracophoenicis
Direct URL Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/353500306197

I know there aren't many photos, but the care tag is there and I'm not sure what additional photos are needed for scarves (I searched through this thread but it seems dependent on the scarf itself?).  Totally understand if it can't be authenticated, but thought I'd try in case it could!

Thank you so much for your time/consideration!


----------



## averagejoe

FresaJae said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts or comments on the authenticity of this scarf.  I've been looking for resale of the Le Phoenix and it's been challenging to find, so I'm hoping this is authentic!
> 
> Item Name:  Dior Le Phoenix Cashmere Silk Shawl Scarf
> Item Number:  353500306197
> Seller ID:  dracophoenicis
> Direct URL Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/353500306197
> 
> I know there aren't many photos, but the care tag is there and I'm not sure what additional photos are needed for scarves (I searched through this thread but it seems dependent on the scarf itself?).  Totally understand if it can't be authenticated, but thought I'd try in case it could!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time/consideration!


Sorry I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## FresaJae

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I'm not sure about this one.


Please don't apologize!  Thank you so much for even trying~


----------



## FresaJae

Hi Authenticators!

Apologies for the multiple requests, but it seems my search for the le phoenix collection has led me to other unique items that I'm interested in!  Would be thankful if you could provide your take on authenticity for this.

Item name: Lady Dior Art 4.0 (Jia Lee) Leather Crossbody Bag
Online reseller name: Michela (Vestiaire Collective)
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-15986885.shtml

Thank you so much for your time/consideration!


----------



## averagejoe

FresaJae said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Apologies for the multiple requests, but it seems my search for the le phoenix collection has led me to other unique items that I'm interested in!  Would be thankful if you could provide your take on authenticity for this.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Art 4.0 (Jia Lee) Leather Crossbody Bag
> Online reseller name: Michela (Vestiaire Collective)
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-15986885.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much for your time/consideration!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## FresaJae

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, I'm excited to purchase it!


----------



## ziggybess

Hi everyone! I just got my personalised book tote from a reseller because I am not located in a country that does personalisation. But I noticed that the stitching near the handles are crooked and there are some threads missing in a line. Is this normal? I trust my reseller but have heard horror stories of those reselling premium fakes


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my personalised book tote from a reseller because I am not located in a country that does personalisation. But I noticed that the stitching near the handles are crooked and there are some threads missing in a line. Is this normal? I trust my reseller but have heard horror stories of those reselling premium fakes
> 
> View attachment 5108882
> 
> View attachment 5108880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108881


I moved your post here. Please post several clear, high resolution photos of details like the dust bag, interior tag (front and back), of the logo at the front, and of the personalization so we can try to authenticate your bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ziggybess

averagejoe said:


> I moved your post here. Please post several clear, high resolution photos of details like the dust bag, interior tag (front and back), of the logo at the front, and of the personalization so we can try to authenticate your bag.


thank you so much! here are the photos. hoping for the best


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> thank you so much! here are the photos. hoping for the best
> 
> View attachment 5108981
> View attachment 5108982
> View attachment 5108983
> View attachment 5108984
> View attachment 5108985
> View attachment 5108986
> View attachment 5108987
> View attachment 5108988
> View attachment 5108989
> View attachment 5108990
> View attachment 5108992


I believe this is authentic. The crooked stitching may just be a production error they didn't see because the pattern on the bag may make the stitching harder to see due to lower contrast.


----------



## ziggybess

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The crooked stitching may just be a production error they didn't see because the pattern on the bag may make the stitching harder to see due to lower contrast.


Thank you for giving me a peace of mind! Very disappointed in the quality though because it is very noticeable when I carry it on the crooked side.


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> Thank you for giving me a peace of mind! Very disappointed in the quality though because it is very noticeable when I carry it on the crooked side.


Sorry to hear that it is very noticeable. It should be a lot straighter. If you purchase from Dior again, then try your best to purchase in person. I realize that you don't live near one that does the personalization, but at least you get to pick out a perfect bag. You can then ask the boutique to send it off to where they can do the personalization, or wait till you travel to a country that can do it.


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> Thank you for giving me a peace of mind! Very disappointed in the quality though because it is very noticeable when I carry it on the crooked side.


Sorry to hear that it is very noticeable. It should be a lot straighter. If you purchase from Dior again, then try your best to purchase in person. I realize that you don't live near one that does the personalization, but at least you get to pick out a perfect bag. You can then ask the boutique to send it off to where they can do the personalization, or wait till you travel to a country that can do it.


----------



## M0123

Dear Dior Authenticators,
I was hoping you could provide me insight on the authenticity of this bag. I know this isn’t all the photos required for an accurate authentication. I’m waiting to receive it and will post additional photos when I do. But, from what I have are there any dead give always?


----------



## averagejoe

M0123 said:


> Dear Dior Authenticators,
> I was hoping you could provide me insight on the authenticity of this bag. I know this isn’t all the photos required for an accurate authentication. I’m waiting to receive it and will post additional photos when I do. But, from what I have are there any dead give always?


pictures need to be a lot larger and higher resolution. Close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back) as well as the paper/card tag on the scarf are required.


----------



## M0123

averagejoe said:


> pictures need to be a lot larger and higher resolution. Close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back) as well as the paper/card tag on the scarf are required.


Thank you so much for responding so quickly. Once I have the item in hand I’ll upload the photos as you requested.


----------



## came

Hi - could you please authenticate this bag please? I am concerned about the contrast gold stitching. I like it but most of the bags I have seen have stitching the same colour as the leather/material. The seller says she bought it from a reliable vintage seller.

Item name: Dior Mini Boston Vintage Bag - Rare And In Immaculate Condition
Item number: 353430006186 (eBay.co.uk)
Seller ID:vintagequarter1994 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vintagequarter1994?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

came said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate this bag please? I am concerned about the contrast gold stitching. I like it but most of the bags I have seen have stitching the same colour as the leather/material. The seller says she bought it from a reliable vintage seller.
> 
> Item name: Dior Mini Boston Vintage Bag - Rare And In Immaculate Condition
> Item number: 353430006186 (eBay.co.uk)
> Seller ID:vintagequarter1994
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vintagequarter1994?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## came

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this


----------



## came

averagejoe said:


> believe this is authentic.


 Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this


----------



## aejs20

Hello. Would appreciate a second opinion on this medium Diorama.  I still have a few days in the return window.  Only came with authenticity card.  No dustbag, box, etc.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

aejs20 said:


> Hello. Would appreciate a second opinion on this medium Diorama.  I still have a few days in the return window.  Only came with authenticity card.  No dustbag, box, etc.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5111770
> View attachment 5111773
> View attachment 5111774
> View attachment 5111776
> View attachment 5111780
> View attachment 5111783
> View attachment 5111824
> View attachment 5111830
> View attachment 5111786
> View attachment 5111825
> View attachment 5111826
> View attachment 5111827


I believe this is authentic


----------



## aejs20

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Excellent, thanks so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hello everyone, could you help authenticate this beauty please. It looks authentic but I've never seen the 'BN' before. Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Hello everyone, could you help authenticate this beauty please. It looks authentic but I've never seen the 'BN' before. Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Thank you so much averagejoe!!



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## samsonite

Hi any help would be grately appreciated. The dior ballerina corset bag i'm interested in has a date code of 116BM-0024, I thought dior bags are normally 6 numbers and 2 letters. Sorry still new to dior and this forum.


----------



## samsonite

samsonite said:


> Hi any help would be grately appreciated. The dior ballerina corset bag i'm interested in has a date code of 116BM-0024, I thought dior bags are normally 6 numbers and 2 letters. Sorry still new to dior and this forum.


----------



## averagejoe

samsonite said:


> Hi any help would be grately appreciated. The dior ballerina corset bag i'm interested in has a date code of 116BM-0024, I thought dior bags are normally 6 numbers and 2 letters. Sorry still new to dior and this forum.


I believe this is authentic. There is nothing wrong with the date code.


----------



## samsonite

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. There is nothing wrong with the date code.


Thank you so much


----------



## M0123

averagejoe said:


> pictures need to be a lot larger and higher resolution. Close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back) as well as the paper/card tag on the scarf are required.


I finally was able to take the photos you requested. Please see them attached. Thank you!


----------



## M0123

M0123 said:


> Thank you so much for responding so quickly. Once I have the item in hand I’ll upload the photos as you requested.





averagejoe said:


> pictures need to be a lot larger and higher resolution. Close-up photos of the interior tag (front and back) as well as the paper/card tag on the scarf are required.


And here are more photos (only 12 allowed at once)


----------



## averagejoe

M0123 said:


> I finally was able to take the photos you requested. Please see them attached. Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## M0123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Narnanz

Can I have this littel denim Dior looked at please. 
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1133766/vintage-dior-bag
Seller MCKlam via Designer Wardrobe 
Comments...this is all the photos she uploaded even though she was asked for the underside tag serial...is it enough for a cursory evaluation?


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> Can I have this littel denim Dior looked at please.
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1133766/vintage-dior-bag
> Seller MCKlam via Designer Wardrobe
> Comments...this is all the photos she uploaded even though she was asked for the underside tag serial...is it enough for a cursory evaluation?


I believe this is fake


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thank you for that...its much appreciated


----------



## SQ23

Hi AJ, hope you are well!
Item name: Diorissimo 
Item number: n/a
Seller ID: garde robe Italy and Papillonkia
Direct URL link: 









						DIOR BAG DIORISSIMO GRANDE BLU ELETTRICO - Garde Robe Italy | Used Luxury
					

Dior Shopping Bag model Diorissimo large size in electric blue hammered calfskin, interior in pink ballerina lambskin, silver metal finishes, a removable clutch, two rigid handles, adjustable and removable shoulder strap, four protective feet on the base, closure with magnetic button, two [...]



					www.garderobeitaly.com
				




And









						Large Diorissimo - Papillonkia
					

Such an exquisite Leather Large Diorissimo by Dior for sale. made from the most lush leather in bright Royal Blue. A pre-loved item in excellent condition.




					papillonkia.com
				




 I’m wondering if these two bags are both authentic and if they are the same lazuli color just one is bullcalf (medium size) and the other smooth (large size)? Tried to do a lot of research but couldn’t find much on the large size.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Labr1

Hi I have bought a Mitzah of eBay I would be so grateful if you could tell me if it is authentic or not thank you.

Item nameior Mitzah Scarf Toile de Jouy in Silk Twill

Item number:373625354500

Seller ID:lisakh47

Direct URL link:https://ebay.co.uk/usr/lisakh47


----------



## Labr1

Sorry I put the wrong link in first one 

 I would be so grateful if you could tell me if it is authentic or not thank you.

Item nameior Mitzah Scarf Toile de Jouy in Silk Twill

Item number:373625354500

Seller ID:lisakh47

Direct URL https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373625354500


----------



## sunshinealways

Hello Dear Authenticator..
I would be very pleased if you could help to authenticate this Vintage Dior Oblique bag..
My concern is on the datecode there is no dashes..
Thanks soo very much


----------



## jasminemilktea

Hi everyone, please help me confirm the authentic of this Dior bag. I really appreciated on your help.
I would like to purchase this bag but the listing did not show Ebay authentic badge. 
Item name: Dior Diorama Bag Small Light Blue Limited Edition 
Item number:
Seller ID:  ekatbune-0 
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144085038114


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hi AJ, hope you are well!
> Item name: Diorissimo
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: garde robe Italy and Papillonkia
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR BAG DIORISSIMO GRANDE BLU ELETTRICO - Garde Robe Italy | Used Luxury
> 
> 
> Dior Shopping Bag model Diorissimo large size in electric blue hammered calfskin, interior in pink ballerina lambskin, silver metal finishes, a removable clutch, two rigid handles, adjustable and removable shoulder strap, four protective feet on the base, closure with magnetic button, two [...]
> 
> 
> 
> www.garderobeitaly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Diorissimo - Papillonkia
> 
> 
> Such an exquisite Leather Large Diorissimo by Dior for sale. made from the most lush leather in bright Royal Blue. A pre-loved item in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papillonkia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m wondering if these two bags are both authentic and if they are the same lazuli color just one is bullcalf (medium size) and the other smooth (large size)? Tried to do a lot of research but couldn’t find much on the large size.


Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

sunshinealways said:


> Hello Dear Authenticator..
> I would be very pleased if you could help to authenticate this Vintage Dior Oblique bag..
> My concern is on the datecode there is no dashes..
> Thanks soo very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jasminemilktea said:


> Hi everyone, please help me confirm the authentic of this Dior bag. I really appreciated on your help.
> I would like to purchase this bag but the listing did not show Ebay authentic badge.
> Item name: Dior Diorama Bag Small Light Blue Limited Edition
> Item number:
> Seller ID:  ekatbune-0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144085038114


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jasminemilktea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! It's very kind of you that helping our community


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR
Lotus Pink Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Micro
Item #: 421651
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/139250/


----------



## sunshinealways

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks soo much dearest..


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR
> Lotus Pink Cannage Quilted Lambskin Leather Micro
> Item #: 421651
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/139250/


I believe this is fake, based on one obvious detail only. I'm surprised, actually. Usually Yoogi's Closet is really good with authentication of Dior.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake, based on one obvious detail only. I'm surprised, actually. Usually Yoogi's Closet is really good with authentication of Dior.


Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## loveable2308

Hello everyone,
I would be so grateful if you could tell me if it is authentic or not.
Thank you

Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR
Lady dior medium fuschia gold hardware
Seller: Instagram


----------



## averagejoe

loveable2308 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would be so grateful if you could tell me if it is authentic or not.
> Thank you
> 
> Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR
> Lady dior medium fuschia gold hardware
> Seller: Instagram
> View attachment 5120902
> View attachment 5120903
> View attachment 5120904
> View attachment 5120905
> View attachment 5120906
> View attachment 5120907
> View attachment 5120908
> View attachment 5120910
> View attachment 5120911


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sjyjy7

Hello all,

Would be thankful if you could provide your take on authenticity for this.

Item name: 30 MONTAIGNE LEATHER HANDBAG - BLACK
Online reseller name: Anjelina (Vestiaire Collective)
Direct link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-30-montaigne-dior-handbag-16599636.shtml

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

sjyjy7 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Would be thankful if you could provide your take on authenticity for this.
> 
> Item name: 30 MONTAIGNE LEATHER HANDBAG - BLACK
> Online reseller name: Anjelina (Vestiaire Collective)
> Direct link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-30-montaigne-dior-handbag-16599636.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pointednclicked

Dear AJ,

would you please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior Saddle Bag? I would be very happy to get your opinion!  

Kind regards


----------



## averagejoe

Pointednclicked said:


> Dear AJ,
> 
> would you please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior Saddle Bag? I would be very happy to get your opinion!
> 
> Kind regards


I believe this is authentic, although the dust bag and that Dior box cover does not belong with this bag.


----------



## akara003

Hello, can you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Pointednclicked

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, although the dust bag and that Dior box cover does not belong with this bag.


Thank you so much for your quick response and your opinion!  I really appreciate that!


----------



## vicki.99

Dear PF, I’ve wanted a large saddle or gaucho since I saw them in the 1990s. A perfect one is now on farfetch. I’ve never bought Dior before, I’d be so grateful if you could authenticate or let me know if of any obvious red flags for this item?









						Christian Dior pre-owned Big Saddle Shoulder Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Christian Dior pre-owned big Saddle shoulder bag




					www.farfetch.com
				




Thank you!

 Vicki


----------



## killil

hello, is this bag real? the photos aren’t mine, they’re from a poshmark listing and I wanted to make sure that it was authentic before purchasing


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear joe
Do you see red flags 
Item Lady Dior Borsa. Pari Nuova. Ottime Condizioni.
Item number 124662996067
Seller mathilde24.6
Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/12466299606...rentrq:5def6af617a0acf3869ff9ebffe91541|iid:1


----------



## averagejoe

akara003 said:


> Hello, can you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


Photos of the front of the interior tag, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## averagejoe

vicki.99 said:


> Dear PF, I’ve wanted a large saddle or gaucho since I saw them in the 1990s. A perfect one is now on farfetch. I’ve never bought Dior before, I’d be so grateful if you could authenticate or let me know if of any obvious red flags for this item?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior pre-owned Big Saddle Shoulder Bag - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop Christian Dior pre-owned big Saddle shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farfetch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Vicki


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

killil said:


> hello, is this bag real? the photos aren’t mine, they’re from a poshmark listing and I wanted to make sure that it was authentic before purchasing


Close up photo of the date code, of the logo on the dust bag, and of the front and back of the authenticity card are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Dear joe
> Do you see red flags
> Item Lady Dior Borsa. Pari Nuova. Ottime Condizioni.
> Item number 124662996067
> Seller mathilde24.6
> Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/124662996067?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c2f228633531420880b54f768726e25d&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=144064779058&itm=124662996067&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:6bc9d2e2-d9c7-11eb-9cca-5a5d18c4898a|parentrq:5def6af617a0acf3869ff9ebffe91541|iid:1


Close-up photos of the front and back of the interior tag, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hi averagejoe and everybody,

Please help me authenticate this white patent lady dior. 
thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Hi averagejoe and everybody,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this white patent lady dior.
> thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Narnanz

Can I please have the below looked at 
Item Dior Malice handbag
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/955388/authentic-dior-malice-bag
Seller @mikaylaeruera
Comments....if authentic,  what would be the age?


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> Can I please have the below looked at
> Item Dior Malice handbag
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/955388/authentic-dior-malice-bag
> Seller @mikaylaeruera
> Comments....if authentic,  what would be the age?


I believe this is authentic, from 2000.


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, from 2000.


thank you...hoping seller relists while I think about it.


----------



## vicki.99

Hello.
Can you authenticate and tell me if the warps in the leather are un fixable red flags?


----------



## averagejoe

vicki.99 said:


> Hello.
> Can you authenticate and tell me if the warps in the leather are un fixable red flags?


I believe this is authentic. The warps are generally very difficult to fix since the leather has now been stretched for years in those positions.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Could you please authenticate this Dior? 
Name: Dior Saddle Bag
Seller: tobias_jeans
Site: Vinted UK 
Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/1205557232-dior-saddle-bag


----------



## vicki.99

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The warps are generally very difficult to fix since the leather has now been stretched for years in those positions.


Thanks so much!


----------



## jasminemilktea

Dear Averagejoe, I just bought this Dior Diorama on Poshmark, it passed the authentication but i heard sometime poshmark  is not really good. Would like to have your opinion,  I have 3 days to return if it is not authentic.  Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

DiorOrDie said:


> Could you please authenticate this Dior?
> Name: Dior Saddle Bag
> Seller: tobias_jeans
> Site: Vinted UK
> Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/1205557232-dior-saddle-bag


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jasminemilktea said:


> Dear Averagejoe, I just bought this Dior Diorama on Poshmark, it passed the authentication but i heard sometime poshmark  is not really good. Would like to have your opinion,  I have 3 days to return if it is not authentic.  Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jasminemilktea

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Awesome! Thanks so much for your respond dear, have a good day!


----------



## xxxfire123xxx

hey i need help authenticating this red patent dior monogram bag i cant find it on the internet anywhere


----------



## DiorOrDie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much @averagejoe, glad I didn't impulse-purchase it!


----------



## averagejoe

xxxfire123xxx said:


> hey i need help authenticating this red patent dior monogram bag i cant find it on the internet anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132197
> View attachment 5132198
> View attachment 5132199
> View attachment 5132200


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nanayuta

Hi, I am very new to Dior. Could you please help me authenticate this belt (photos taken by the seller). Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## formerbrit

Hope I am posting correctly as this is my first attempt!  
I inherited this purse which I would like to offer for sale but I have not been able to find any like this online.  The canvas and leather look correct, as does the leather inside but there are no tags or stamps and the hardware on the lampo zipper has just a "C" not "CD" so I am concerned this is not authentic.   Would welcome expert opinion.  Thank you in advance


----------



## averagejoe

formerbrit said:


> Hope I am posting correctly as this is my first attempt!
> I inherited this purse which I would like to offer for sale but I have not been able to find any like this online.  The canvas and leather look correct, as does the leather inside but there are no tags or stamps and the hardware on the lampo zipper has just a "C" not "CD" so I am concerned this is not authentic.   Would welcome expert opinion.  Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5132989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132996


Can't tell for sure without the logo inside, but it looks good to me.


----------



## averagejoe

nanayuta said:


> Hi, I am very new to Dior. Could you please help me authenticate this belt (photos taken by the seller). Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132738
> View attachment 5132739
> View attachment 5132740
> View attachment 5132741
> View attachment 5132742
> View attachment 5132743


I believe this is authentic


----------



## formerbrit

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell for sure without the logo inside, but it looks good to me.


Thanks so much for quick reply.  Really appreciate it.  I have never seen a zip pull with just a "C" logo rather than CD, which was what gave me concerns.  Any idea what year this is from?


----------



## formerbrit

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell for sure without the logo inside, but it looks good to me.


Sorry, I think I responded in the wrong place so trying again!  Thanks so much for v quick response, much appreciated.  I have never seen a zip pull with just "C" on a disc.   What year do you think this could be from?   I have a Vintage 1975 clutch with same interior and the gold stamped logo has worn off so I'm thinking that may be what happened here


----------



## averagejoe

formerbrit said:


> Sorry, I think I responded in the wrong place so trying again!  Thanks so much for v quick response, much appreciated.  I have never seen a zip pull with just "C" on a disc.   What year do you think this could be from?   I have a Vintage 1975 clutch with same interior and the gold stamped logo has worn off so I'm thinking that may be what happened here


I don't know what year this is from, unfortunately. I do know that the dust bag doesn't belong to this bag, though, as the dustbag was from more recent years.


----------



## formerbrit

averagejoe said:


> I don't know what year this is from, unfortunately. I do know that the dust bag doesn't belong to this bag, though, as the dustbag was from more recent years.


Thank you so much.  Noted re dust bag.


----------



## nanayuta

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your response


----------



## zhuzhu96

averagejoe said:


> Close-up photos of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, of the CD engravings on the hardware, and of the lobster clasps of the strap are required.



Hello, I have attached additional pictures for further authentication. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

zhuzhu96 said:


> Hello, I have attached additional pictures for further authentication. Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Merrr

Hi @averagejoe! Could you help me to authenticate this Dior strap please? ☺️
Name: Dior Studded strap
Link: https://carousell.app.link/PCyVctYJPhb

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## hesperidia

Hello! 

Could someone please authenticate this black early 2000s trotter saddlebag that I found at an antique store?

Thank you!


----------



## jessicaprice

Does every Christian Dior purse have a date code?


----------



## idonothave1

Hello averagejoe,

I bought this mini bag on TheRealReal, and was hoping you could help authenticate. I provided additional photos, but please let me know if you need more.

Thank you!

Item name: Dior Diorissimo Romantique 
Online reseller name: TheRealReal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ristian-dior-dior-diorissimo-romantique-a8504


----------



## alynnrsli

Dear joe ,

Appreciate if you can help me authenticate this beige patent lady dior.
thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## KleineEnte

Hello! I just received this bag and would love help authenticating it. My untrained eye thinks it’s ok, but I would love your expert opinions! Thank you in advance!


----------



## KleineEnte

KleineEnte said:


> Hello! I just received this bag and would love help authenticating it. My untrained eye thinks it’s ok, but I would love your expert opinions! Thank you in advance!


More photos for authentication


----------



## KleineEnte

KleineEnte said:


> More photos for authentication


Just one more


----------



## redpandainspace

Hi All,
Please help me authenticate this vintage black Dior honeycomb bag.

I am concerned about the closure and the glue above the underside of the interior pocket. In that area (which typically remains unseen but for the glue coming undone), there is also what appears to be a remnant of small white fabric tag. The clasps at the backside of the _interior [edit] _exterior logo is slightly crooked.
Thanks!


----------



## Pennycal

Hi lovely purseforum experts

I am considering taking the plunge on this Lady Dior

I have these pics but are there more I should ask for before getting the amazing experts on here to offer their opinion on whether it’s the real deal?


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this Dior Keyholder looked at please.
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1121017/christian-dior-6-key-case
Seller @Fashioforcast via Designer Wardrobe 
Comments ...hopefully the photos are ok.


----------



## averagejoe

KleineEnte said:


> Hello! I just received this bag and would love help authenticating it. My untrained eye thinks it’s ok, but I would love your expert opinions! Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

redpandainspace said:


> Hi All,
> Please help me authenticate this vintage black Dior honeycomb bag.
> 
> I am concerned about the closure and the glue above the underside of the interior pocket. In that area (which typically remains unseen but for the glue coming undone), there is also what appears to be a remnant of small white fabric tag. The clasps at the backside of the _interior [edit] _exterior logo is slightly crooked.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5136594
> View attachment 5136595
> View attachment 5136596
> View attachment 5136597
> View attachment 5136598
> View attachment 5136599
> View attachment 5136600
> View attachment 5136601
> View attachment 5136602
> View attachment 5136603
> View attachment 5136604
> View attachment 5136605


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pennycal said:


> Hi lovely purseforum experts
> 
> I am considering taking the plunge on this Lady Dior
> 
> I have these pics but are there more I should ask for before getting the amazing experts on here to offer their opinion on whether it’s the real deal?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pennycal

Thanks @averagejoe it is an older model so no crossbody strap hopefully I could pick one up separately.


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> May I have this Dior Keyholder looked at please.
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1121017/christian-dior-6-key-case
> Seller @Fashioforcast via Designer Wardrobe
> Comments ...hopefully the photos are ok.


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

alynnrsli said:


> Dear joe ,
> 
> Appreciate if you can help me authenticate this beige patent lady dior.
> thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5136231
> View attachment 5136233
> View attachment 5136234
> View attachment 5136235
> View attachment 5136236
> View attachment 5136237
> View attachment 5136238
> View attachment 5136239
> View attachment 5136240


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

idonothave1 said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> I bought this mini bag on TheRealReal, and was hoping you could help authenticate. I provided additional photos, but please let me know if you need more.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorissimo Romantique
> Online reseller name: TheRealReal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ristian-dior-dior-diorissimo-romantique-a8504


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jessicaprice said:


> Does every Christian Dior purse have a date code?


No. Depends on the bag and when it was released.


----------



## averagejoe

hesperidia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this black early 2000s trotter saddlebag that I found at an antique store?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5134567
> View attachment 5134568
> View attachment 5134569
> View attachment 5134570
> View attachment 5134661
> View attachment 5134663
> View attachment 5134662


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Merrr said:


> Hi @averagejoe! Could you help me to authenticate this Dior strap please? ☺
> Name: Dior Studded strap
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/PCyVctYJPhb
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!


There are not enough details on the straps to authenticate them with, as some fakes have gotten scarily accurate with these. It looks okay to me but I am not sure.


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry.


thank you anyway.


----------



## redpandainspace

Thank you, @averagejoe !



averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


----------



## rayceline

Hi, I bought this Toile de Jouy Mitzah on eBay and was wondering if someone could help authenticate it please.


----------



## ecmf

Hi authenticators.

Long time member here, but wanting to tap into the world of Dior and hoping you can please help me out.

Item name: Dior Vintage Boston Bag Duffle bag Red Logo Monogram 1970 Jacquard Leather Bowl 

Item number: I’m sorry I can’t find it anywhere ☹️

Seller ID: vintageshop98

Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/194220913212

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

rayceline said:


> Hi, I bought this Toile de Jouy Mitzah on eBay and was wondering if someone could help authenticate it please.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ecmf said:


> Hi authenticators.
> 
> Long time member here, but wanting to tap into the world of Dior and hoping you can please help me out.
> 
> Item name: Dior Vintage Boston Bag Duffle bag Red Logo Monogram 1970 Jacquard Leather Bowl
> 
> Item number: I’m sorry I can’t find it anywhere ☹
> 
> Seller ID: vintageshop98
> 
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/194220913212
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## rayceline

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## ecmf

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so so much


----------



## jelliedfeels

Hello Authenticators. 
I keep seeing this on eBay and I am intrigued by the practical shape  but it all seems a bit vague- is it an authentic Dior?

item number:234090514796

SellerID: sunflower789789
URL: Dior Handbag


----------



## rodsethfour

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


This is a beautiful purse!
Averagejoe, I am new here and I see you authentic quite a bit. How do you get so knowledgeable? I will be posting a Dior once I have my upgrade, so I hope to hear from you. THANKS!


----------



## rodsethfour

Addy said:


> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,
> 
> It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.
> 
> 
> Authentication guidelines/tips
> 
> *1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*
> 
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:
> 
> (a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
> (b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
> (c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.
> 
> All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:
> 
> Item name:
> Online reseller name:
> Direct URL link:
> 
> All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.
> 
> *2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*
> 
> In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.
> 
> In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.
> 
> Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.
> 
> All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.
> 
> Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.
> 
> *3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.
> 
> *4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.
> 
> *5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> Other tips found here http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-read-this-some-guidelines-tips-on-authentication-370373.html


The link doesn't seem to work. Here is the error code I received : 
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
Is there a new link?


----------



## rodsethfour

Hannahs12 said:


> Hello,
> could someone please help me authenticate this bag? A goodwill find last week..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067355


Goodwill Find~That is awesome!!!


----------



## MarissaL

Hi @averagejoe! Just bought this. Could you help me to authenticate? ☺
The dustbag does not have an interior tag. Is that ok?
Name: Black Mini Lady Dior GHW. TIA


----------



## silverwolf27

Hello @averagejoe! Could you please help me to authenticate this Lady dior?
Name: My ABC Lady Dior
Link:https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...r/beige-leder-dior-handtaschen-17107148.shtml

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

jelliedfeels said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> I keep seeing this on eBay and I am intrigued by the practical shape  but it all seems a bit vague- is it an authentic Dior?
> 
> item number:234090514796
> 
> SellerID: sunflower789789
> URL: Dior Handbag
> View attachment 5142889
> View attachment 5142890
> View attachment 5142891


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rodsethfour said:


> The link doesn't seem to work. Here is the error code I received :
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> Is there a new link?


Can you please post detailed photos of the item you wish to authenticate, including all details outlined in post 1 of this thread? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

MarissaL said:


> Hi @averagejoe! Just bought this. Could you help me to authenticate? ☺
> The dustbag does not have an interior tag. Is that ok?
> Name: Black Mini Lady Dior GHW. TIA


Close up photo of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required. Photo of the dustbag is required too.


----------



## averagejoe

rodsethfour said:


> This is a beautiful purse!
> Averagejoe, I am new here and I see you authentic quite a bit. How do you get so knowledgeable? I will be posting a Dior once I have my upgrade, so I hope to hear from you. THANKS!


Thanks! I have loved the brand for years so I've interacted with Dior products for a while.


----------



## jelliedfeels

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much! It is very kind of you to share your knowledge!


----------



## Nussy_n

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please kindly authenticate this Dior? Thank you in advance. 


Item name:Christian Dior Shopping Tote
Item number:224536493427
Seller ID:nongkwan 
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Dior? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Item name:Christian Dior Shopping Tote
> Item number:224536493427
> Seller ID:nongkwan
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Nussy_n

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you kindly for your advice.


----------



## MarissaL

averagejoe said:


> Close up photo of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required. Photo of the dustbag is required too.


Here you go.


----------



## Jesssk

Hi @averagejoe,

I just seen this bidding on ebay from a seller with less than 10 reviews. I am wondering whether this Lady Dior myABC in ultra matte is authentic? I know the photos are not of high quality because I just took them directly from ebay. Seller told me she would send me some more photos of the authenticity card but I have yet to receive any.
I wanted to first check with you whether these are any obvious red flags before bidding for this item.. Thank you so much!!


----------



## mhsunni

Could you please authenticate this Dior? It looks like a Gaucho, but I bought it vintage so I don’t know if it’s authentic or not. Just send me a message if I should post more photos! Thank you in advance!


----------



## mhsunni

mhsunni said:


> Could you please authenticate this Dior? It looks like a Gaucho, but I bought it vintage so I don’t know if it’s authentic or not. Just send me a message if I should post more photos! Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

MarissaL said:


> Here you go.


Sorry, may I request a direct frontal shot of the interior tag so it isn't at this angle? I know it's difficult to take. As well, can you please take a photo of the front and back of the authenticity card? Something looks off to me about these details but I can't tell if it is the angle of the picture.


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jesssk said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> I just seen this bidding on ebay from a seller with less than 10 reviews. I am wondering whether this Lady Dior myABC in ultra matte is authentic? I know the photos are not of high quality because I just took them directly from ebay. Seller told me she would send me some more photos of the authenticity card but I have yet to receive any.
> I wanted to first check with you whether these are any obvious red flags before bidding for this item.. Thank you so much!!


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Merrr

averagejoe said:


> There are not enough details on the straps to authenticate them with, as some fakes have gotten scarily accurate with these. It looks okay to me but I am not sure.


Thank you @averagejoe! Didn’t get it in the end as I did a comparison with some of the authentic Dior straps and found out that most of the “made in Italy” wordings are in gold. However, this is pure colorless embossed. Better to be safe I guess!  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Brownladya

Dear Authenticators,

Could you please kindly authenticate this Dior? Thank you in advance. 


Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin
Item number: 265232558377
Seller ID: qcurls 
Direct URL link: 








						Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin  | eBay
					

<body><p>Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin. </p><p>Comes with box, dust bag, and cards. Bag has a magnetic closure. One interior pocket and one back pocket. Can be customized with different straps. </p><br /><p>Retails for $3900. </p><br /><p>Dimensions: 25.5 x 20 x 6.5 cm or 10 x 8 x 25...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Jesssk

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


@averagejoe , thank you so much for taking the time to help us in this forum! I am still trying to learn to differentiate between Authentic and fake lady Diors… would you be kind enough to tell me what were the major red flags you have noticed? I compared with my own lady dior bought from the stores, it seems that the fonts on the authenticity code looks different …


----------



## MarissaL

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, may I request a direct frontal shot of the interior tag so it isn't at this angle? I know it's difficult to take. As well, can you please take a photo of the front and back of the authenticity card? Something looks off to me about these details but I can't tell if it is the angle of the picture.


As requested. Thanks for doing this.☺️


----------



## averagejoe

Brownladya said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Dior? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin
> Item number: 265232558377
> Seller ID: qcurls
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin. </p><p>Comes with box, dust bag, and cards. Bag has a magnetic closure. One interior pocket and one back pocket. Can be customized with different straps. </p><br /><p>Retails for $3900. </p><br /><p>Dimensions: 25.5 x 20 x 6.5 cm or 10 x 8 x 25...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Please see post 1 for photo requirements, although I believe that there is a high likelihood that this is not authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

MarissaL said:


> As requested. Thanks for doing this.☺


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jesssk said:


> @averagejoe , thank you so much for taking the time to help us in this forum! I am still trying to learn to differentiate between Authentic and fake lady Diors… would you be kind enough to tell me what were the major red flags you have noticed? I compared with my own lady dior bought from the stores, it seems that the fonts on the authenticity code looks different …


Sorry we do not disclose reasons why we believe a bag is fake. We don't want to help potential counterfeiters in improving their fakes.


----------



## Nussy_n

Hello Authenticators,
Grateful if you could please authenticate this Dior. Thank you in advance. 


Item name: $5,300 CHRISTIAN DIOR Pre Owned Canvas Med DiorAmour Graffiti Lady D-Lite Latte
Online reseller name: eluxury.australia
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-300-C...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Grateful if you could please authenticate this Dior. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Item name: $5,300 CHRISTIAN DIOR Pre Owned Canvas Med DiorAmour Graffiti Lady D-Lite Latte
> Online reseller name: eluxury.australia
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-300-C...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0


A much more clear photo of the logo inside, and of the date code, as well as of the dust bag and everything else that comes with the bag, are required.


----------



## Nussy_n

averagejoe said:


> A much more clear photo of the logo inside, and of the date code, as well as of the dust bag and everything else that comes with the bag, are required.



Thanks for getting back to me averagejoe, I’ll reach out to the seller to see if they can provide more pictures.
Regards,


----------



## MarissaL

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for your feedback. May I know what are the red flags so that I may approach the seller for a refund??


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Close-up photos of the front and back of the interior tag, and also of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


Hi
I finally got response from the lady


----------



## Brownladya

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements, although I believe that there is a high likelihood that this is not authentic.


Thank you for your assistance!!


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi
> I finally got response from the lady


Thank you for the photos. I believe this is fake.


----------



## rodsethfour

Dear Joe,

I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts or comments on the authenticity of this Medium Lady Dior Cannage.

I have attached photos I thought you might need. Let me know if you need more shots or closer shots or anything

Thank you so much for your time and consideration!!!!!
@averagejoe


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Thank you for the photos. I believe this is fake.


Omg thanks!
She has 100 % positive feedback and selling only Chanel and Dior


----------



## jelliedfeels

Pinkie* said:


> Omg thanks!
> She has 100 % positive feedback and selling only Chanel and Dior


I mean to be fair to her, even experienced sellers can be tricked by a clever fake, maybe send her a message about it?


----------



## rodsethfour

rodsethfour said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts or comments on the authenticity of this Medium Lady Dior Cannage.
> 
> I have attached photos I thought you might need. Let me know if you need more shots or closer shots or anything
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and consideration!!!!!
> @averagejoe
> 
> View attachment 5148230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148306


@averagejoe - opps not all the pics downloaded. Hopefully the second time worked. THANKS!


----------



## averagejoe

rodsethfour said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts or comments on the authenticity of this Medium Lady Dior Cannage.
> 
> I have attached photos I thought you might need. Let me know if you need more shots or closer shots or anything
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and consideration!!!!!
> @averagejoe
> 
> View attachment 5148230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148306


I believe this is authentic


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Dear Joe,

Hope you are doing well. Appreciate your help to view this Dior wallet on chain and the short wallet.


Item name: Dior patent wallet on chain and Diorama short wallet
Item number:
Seller ID: linling18
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/hrzCpmsqfib
Comment: Seller

Thank you so much for your help and have a good week ahead!


----------



## rodsethfour

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


@averagejoe THANK YOU SO MUCH! I deeply appreciate your time. Thank you for your quick response.

Do you have any recommendations where I should get an authentication car or certificate?


----------



## averagejoe

rodsethfour said:


> @averagejoe THANK YOU SO MUCH! I deeply appreciate your time. Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations where I should get an authentication car or certificate?


I don't have any recommendations. Is a print out of my reply sufficient?


----------



## averagejoe

vizyouwerehere said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Appreciate your help to view this Dior wallet on chain and the short wallet.
> 
> 
> Item name: Dior patent wallet on chain and Diorama short wallet
> Item number:
> Seller ID: linling18
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/hrzCpmsqfib
> Comment: Seller
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and have a good week ahead!


I believe both are authentic


----------



## vizyouwerehere

averagejoe said:


> I believe both are authentic



Thanks a lot for your quick response Joe @averagejoe  Truly appreciate your help!


----------



## rodsethfour

averagejoe said:


> I don't have any recommendations. Is a print out of my reply sufficient?


@averagejoe I will definitely do that! (I will be handing this down to my daughter in many years to come) Thank you again so much, YOU are a GEM.


----------



## Pinkie*

Due to font I am pretty sure this one is also fake but I would like to ask Joe to check it. If he agrees I will report the seller to eBay as this is second item from here 
Item Lady Dior 
Item number 124272571383
Seller mathilde24.6 (184 )
Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/124272571383?hash=item1cef38f3f7:g:b1wAAOSwNIdfG981


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Due to font I am pretty sure this one is also fake but I would like to ask Joe to check it. If he agrees I will report the seller to eBay as this is second item from here
> Item Lady Dior
> Item number 124272571383
> Seller mathilde24.6 (184 )
> Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/124272571383?hash=item1cef38f3f7:g:b1wAAOSwNIdfG981


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


I am really surprised how good are they made they look really sturdy 
Thanks Joe


----------



## SQ23

Hi AJ,
This item appears quite vintage and there aren’t anymore tags that are provided so not sure the gold plaque was the style for back then and it also appears not to have the round leather piece under the O so not sure if that was done long ago as well. Appreciate your insights. Thanks in advance!

Item name: lady Dior crocodile bag
Online reseller name: roundabout couture 
Direct URL link:https://roundaboutcouture.com/produ...n-leather-satchel?_pos=1&_sid=b00c161e6&_ss=r


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hi AJ,
> This item appears quite vintage and there aren’t anymore tags that are provided so not sure the gold plaque was the style for back then and it also appears not to have the round leather piece under the O so not sure if that was done long ago as well. Appreciate your insights. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: lady Dior crocodile bag
> Online reseller name: roundabout couture
> Direct URL link:https://roundaboutcouture.com/produ...n-leather-satchel?_pos=1&_sid=b00c161e6&_ss=r


I believe this is authentic but it is not that old. It is a personalized Lady Dior. The leather circle behind the charms was likely monogrammed with the owner's initials, and was probably removed to make the bag easier to sell (since very few people want to buy a bag with someone else's monogram/initials on it).


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic but it is not that old. It is a personalized Lady Dior. The leather circle behind the charms was likely monogrammed with the owner's initials, and was probably removed to make the bag easier to sell (since very few people want to buy a bag with someone else's monogram/initials on it).


Wow thanks so much for the information AJ!! I didn’t Know that was possible. What year would you guess it was from?


----------



## cutieboomber

Hi authenticating team

Could I please get some help identifying the authenticity on this one that I've just purchased? Hopefully these pictures are enough but happy to take more once it has arrived!

Item name: Dior Cloth Mini Trotter Boston Bag - Navy
Item number:17254252
Seller ID: Michelle
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...lue-cloth-trotter-dior-handbag-17254252.shtml

The seller has mentioned that she purchased it from a consignment store and has no authenticity card/dustbag.
TYVM!


----------



## cynlixy

Dear averagejoe and authenticators,

Could you kindly authenticate this bag from Vestiaire? I am looking to buy my first dior bag and don't have any experience with them yet. 

Item name: Lady Dior Medium 
Online reseller name: nadège
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-15207076.shtml 

Thank you so much! First time on the forum, hope I'm doing this right


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Wow thanks so much for the information AJ!! I didn’t Know that was possible. What year would you guess it was from?


Not sure, but based on the interior plaque, it should be from around 2014 till now.


----------



## averagejoe

cutieboomber said:


> Hi authenticating team
> 
> Could I please get some help identifying the authenticity on this one that I've just purchased? Hopefully these pictures are enough but happy to take more once it has arrived!
> 
> Item name: Dior Cloth Mini Trotter Boston Bag - Navy
> Item number:17254252
> Seller ID: Michelle
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...lue-cloth-trotter-dior-handbag-17254252.shtml
> 
> The seller has mentioned that she purchased it from a consignment store and has no authenticity card/dustbag.
> TYVM!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cynlixy said:


> Dear averagejoe and authenticators,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag from Vestiaire? I am looking to buy my first dior bag and don't have any experience with them yet.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Online reseller name: nadège
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-15207076.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much! First time on the forum, hope I'm doing this right


I believe this is authentic


----------



## cutieboomber

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 Thank you so much AJ! I appreciate your time and expertise on this one


----------



## cynlixy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Hi Joe,

Good day to you! 

Could you please help me authenticate this Diorama patent wallet?

Item name: Diorama black patent wallet
Item number: 13509993
User ID: Sara
URL Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nt-leather-diorama-dior-wallet-13509993.shtml

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## MoMaMo

Dear Authenticators,
Would you be so kind to have a look at this auction listing, please ?
Item name : Dio(r)evolution bag
Seller ID : Vintega
URL link : https://www.catawiki.com/en/l/50231807-christian-dior-dio-r-evolution-crossbody-bag


----------



## MarissaL

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi AJ, would appreciate if you can let me know why do u think this is a fake? I took it for entrupy authentication later on and it was certified as authentic. Thanks.


----------



## Luxuryfreckle

Hi authenticators,
Can you please kindly authenticate this vintage mini lady dior? Thank you


----------



## MoMaMo

Dear Authenticators,
I hope you can spare the time to take a look at another Dio(r)evolution bag for me, in case the auction of the black one won’t be a succes …
Item name : Dio(r)evolution bag
Seller ID : victoriaagraz
URL - link : https://www.vinted.nl/dames/tassen/schoudertassen/1211815383-sac-dior
Since there were so few details on the photo‘s, I asked the seller for close ups of the hardware, serial code and dustbag which she provided. I hope the quality of the shots will be sufficient …


----------



## luciechic

Hello, 

can you authenticate this bag please.

Item name: Lady Dior 
Item number: 01 - BO - 0147
Seller ID: Monacosun
Direct URL link: it’s from vinted , I don’t know if you have in thé US (I live In France)


----------



## averagejoe

vizyouwerehere said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Good day to you!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Diorama patent wallet?
> 
> Item name: Diorama black patent wallet
> Item number: 13509993
> User ID: Sara
> URL Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nt-leather-diorama-dior-wallet-13509993.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 5152990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152994


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

MoMaMo said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Would you be so kind to have a look at this auction listing, please ?
> Item name : Dio(r)evolution bag
> Seller ID : Vintega
> URL link : https://www.catawiki.com/en/l/50231807-christian-dior-dio-r-evolution-crossbody-bag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MarissaL said:


> Hi AJ, would appreciate if you can let me know why do u think this is a fake? I took it for entrupy authentication later on and it was certified as authentic. Thanks.


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here. 

I wouldn't have said what I said if I wasn't sure.


----------



## averagejoe

Luxuryfreckle said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Can you please kindly authenticate this vintage mini lady dior? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5154520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154531


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

MoMaMo said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> I hope you can spare the time to take a look at another Dio(r)evolution bag for me, in case the auction of the black one won’t be a succes …
> Item name : Dio(r)evolution bag
> Seller ID : victoriaagraz
> URL - link : https://www.vinted.nl/dames/tassen/schoudertassen/1211815383-sac-dior
> Since there were so few details on the photo‘s, I asked the seller for close ups of the hardware, serial code and dustbag which she provided. I hope the quality of the shots will be sufficient …


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior
> Item number: 01 - BO - 0147
> Seller ID: Monacosun
> Direct URL link: it’s from vinted , I don’t know if you have in thé US (I live In France)


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MoMaMo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your time and effort ☺️


----------



## MoMaMo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you again for your time and effort, I appreciate it very much !


----------



## Luxuryfreckle

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Hi amazing team of TPF authenticators, could you help take a look at this mini lady dior? Happy to take more photos of helpful.


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much !


----------



## pitra18

Hi everyone
I have purchased my mini lady dior from buyer not from shop (it is pre order from France and the buyer is reliable, I bought from her many bags) 
I found that My mini lady dior has the different color of The leather tag that’s affixed to the “O” charm  from hardware , is it possible ? Apart from that there is no problem with my mini lady dior bag , Does anyone have any idea why this happen? Please see the picture attached


----------



## pitra18

I purchased this Mini Lady dior in 2019


----------



## pitra18

Please have a look this bag Mini Lady Dior I got it from 2019 at Dior shop in France by hiring buyer to get it for me ( this buyer is quite reliable) yesterday I want to sell it but only problem is the leather behind “O” charm have embossment which is not the same color as its hardware(the silver hardware)


----------



## pitra18

Here is its problem


----------



## averagejoe

pitra18 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have purchased my mini lady dior from buyer not from shop (it is pre order from France and the buyer is reliable, I bought from her many bags)
> I found that My mini lady dior has the different color of The leather tag that’s affixed to the “O” charm  from hardware , is it possible ? Apart from that there is no problem with my mini lady dior bag , Does anyone have any idea why this happen? Please see the picture attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157935


Do you have a photo of the date code?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Hi amazing team of TPF authenticators, could you help take a look at this mini lady dior? Happy to take more photos of helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5156171
> View attachment 5156172
> View attachment 5156173
> View attachment 5156175
> View attachment 5156176
> View attachment 5156177
> View attachment 5156179
> View attachment 5156180
> View attachment 5156191


I believe this is authentic


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks so much for taking a look! Really appreciate it!


----------



## sabellina

Dear Dior Experts, may I kindly ask you for your help to authenticate this vintage Beauty? I feel quite sure, but am struggling because there is no logo on the inside. Thank you sooo much for your help! Highly appreciate it 

Item name: DIOR Handtasche
Item number: 353597295240
Seller ID: kicki_dagostino
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Handta...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


----------



## averagejoe

sabellina said:


> Dear Dior Experts, may I kindly ask you for your help to authenticate this vintage Beauty? I feel quite sure, but am struggling because there is no logo on the inside. Thank you sooo much for your help! Highly appreciate it
> 
> Item name: DIOR Handtasche
> Item number: 353597295240
> Seller ID: kicki_dagostino
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Handta...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


Sorry, there are not enough details to authenticate this with, especially with the lack of logos inside.


----------



## freshringo

Hello! I wrote here a while ago about replacing my Dior saddle bag mini. I received the replacement and it looks perfect this time! I have a quick question about the authenticity card though. I have no doubt it’s legitimate as I ordered from Dior directly, but I was curious why the authenticity card I received looks different from the previous one and from images I found in google.

This card has only a white box with a barcode/number while the previous one I got had handwritten boxes filled out with the date, reference number, and point of sale. Additionally the front said “Christian Dior” instead of just “Dior”.

This is my first Dior purchase so apologies if this is a silly question! I was just curious why it might have changed


----------



## sabellina

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, there are not enough details to authenticate this with, especially with the lack of logos inside.



Thank you so much for taking a look, averagejoe! I asked the seller to provide a photo of the logo, but she replied there is none. I decided to let it go as I do not feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Zouba

sabellina said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look, averagejoe! I asked the seller to provide a photo of the logo, but she replied there is none. I decided to let it go as I do not feel comfortable with it.


Hi there I think it’s a legit vintage Dior bag in my opinion but I see you decided not to purchase but then again I could be wrong.  Good luck


----------



## Julesky

Hello,
Could you please kindly authenticate this Lady Dior?
Thanks in advance.

Item name : My Lady Dior ABC
Seller : Local seller


----------



## Zouba

In my opinion it’s fake, sorry


----------



## Julesky

Wow i almost fell for it as it also comes with authencity card and store receipt..
These super fakes nowadays are really scary!

Thanks so much for taking a look!


----------



## sabellina

Zouba said:


> Hi there I think it’s a legit vintage Dior bag in my opinion but I see you decided not to purchase but then again I could be wrong.  Good luck


Thank you so much! Now I think again if it could be a good option as the bag is very beautiful.


----------



## Julesky

Zouba said:


> In my opinion it’s fake, sorry



Wow i almost fell for it as it also comes with authencity card and store receipt. These super fakes nowadays are really scary!

Thanks so much for taking a look!


----------



## Zouba

Julesky said:


> Wow i almost fell for it as it also comes with authencity card and store receipt..
> These super fakes nowadays are really scary!
> 
> Thanks so much for taking a look!





Julesky said:


> Wow i almost fell for it as it also comes with authencity card and store receipt. These super fakes nowadays are really scary!
> 
> Thanks so much for taking a look!



Most of the time  they take pics of the authenticity card from someone else pics, yes it’s crazy out there with the fakes.  My honest opinion I feel that it’s fake I would not purchase this bag.  There is many great options on Instagram like Bag Religion or Luxe du Jour they have reputation and never never sell fakes. Good luck to you in your search!


----------



## averagejoe

freshringo said:


> Hello! I wrote here a while ago about replacing my Dior saddle bag mini. I received the replacement and it looks perfect this time! I have a quick question about the authenticity card though. I have no doubt it’s legitimate as I ordered from Dior directly, but I was curious why the authenticity card I received looks different from the previous one and from images I found in google.
> 
> This card has only a white box with a barcode/number while the previous one I got had handwritten boxes filled out with the date, reference number, and point of sale. Additionally the front said “Christian Dior” instead of just “Dior”.
> 
> This is my first Dior purchase so apologies if this is a silly question! I was just curious why it might have changed
> 
> View attachment 5160646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160647


Looks like they are changing their cards now, perhaps based on their new anti-counterfeiting technologies. LVMH, and other brands like Prada, have invested in blockchain technology:









						LVMH, Richemont and Prada Team Up for New Blockchain Venture Aimed at Tracing, Authenticating Luxury Goods - The Fashion Law
					

In May 2019, LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton made headlines when it announced that it was working on something big in the blockchain space. By way




					www.thefashionlaw.com
				




I'm guessing this means that they no longer need to fill in the information on an authenticity card about the point of sale and reference number, since the information can be updated at the point of sale by scanning an RFID tag inside the bag (?). Not too sure how it works yet.


----------



## averagejoe

Julesky said:


> Hello,
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Lady Dior?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name : My Lady Dior ABC
> Seller : Local seller





Zouba said:


> In my opinion it’s fake, sorry





Julesky said:


> Wow i almost fell for it as it also comes with authencity card and store receipt..
> These super fakes nowadays are really scary!
> 
> Thanks so much for taking a look!



I'm actually not sure if it is fake based on the pictures provided. There is one fishy detail with what comes with the bag, although I need more pictures to determine if this bag is authentic. Can you please request photos of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and close up photos of the logo on the dust bag, the front of the authenticity card, and the back?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Julesky

averagejoe said:


> I'm actually not sure if it is fake based on the pictures provided. There is one fishy detail with what comes with the bag, although I need more pictures to determine if this bag is authentic. Can you please request photos of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and close up photos of the logo on the dust bag, the front of the authenticity card, and the back?



Halo @averagejoe sorry for the late reply. I’ve decided not to go for it as i’m not confident about the bag. Thank you for taking a look. Really appreciate it!


----------



## hollyl95

Hi there, my friend is wondering if this Dior wallet and handbag are authentic. Can take more photos


----------



## averagejoe

hollyl95 said:


> Hi there, my friend is wondering if this Dior wallet and handbag are authentic. Can take more photos


Can you please post photos of the interior logo in each of these pieces, as well as the date code in the Cannage wallet?


----------



## hollyl95

averagejoe said:


> Can you please post photos of the interior logo in each of these pieces, as well as the date code in the Cannage wallet?


Of course! it was a little difficult to photograph date code in cannage wallet, hopefully you can see it okay. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

hollyl95 said:


> Of course! it was a little difficult to photograph date code in cannage wallet, hopefully you can see it okay. Thanks!


I believe these are authentic


----------



## cynlixy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 
Hi Joe, thank you so much for authenticating this bag, I've gotten it and it is absolutely stunning. I just have 1 question though - the stitching on the side seems a bit different from the pictures on the Dior website, my bag seems to be missing a line right by the edge. (I've attached the pictures for comparison.) 

This is a bag from 2009, was it made differently back then?


----------



## averagejoe

hollyl95 said:


> Of course! it was a little difficult to photograph date code in cannage wallet, hopefully you can see it okay. Thanks!


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cynlixy said:


> Hi Joe, thank you so much for authenticating this bag, I've gotten it and it is absolutely stunning. I just have 1 question though - the stitching on the side seems a bit different from the pictures on the Dior website, my bag seems to be missing a line right by the edge. (I've attached the pictures for comparison.)
> 
> This is a bag from 2009, was it made differently back then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164081
> View attachment 5164082


It's because this bag was made before 2012 (or even early 2012). Dior never made their Lady Dior bags with the stitching at the edges until 2012. It makes the bag appear more structured, with the stitching at the edges.


----------



## serendipity@

I bought this vintage dior saddle bag from an online reseller who claimed that the bag is authentic. Can any kind soul here help to authenticate the bag, please. It feels and looks fake to me


----------



## averagejoe

serendipity@ said:


> I bought this vintage dior saddle bag from an online reseller who claimed that the bag is authentic. Can any kind soul here help to authenticate the bag, please. It feels and looks fake to me


I believe this is authentic. The older Saddles were made this way, as they were much more supple than the current ones.


----------



## cynlixy

averagejoe said:


> It's because this bag was made before 2012 (or even early 2012). Dior never made their Lady Dior bags with the stitching at the edges until 2012. It makes the bag appear more structured, with the stitching at the edges.



Ah I see, thanks Joe for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## serendipity@

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The older Saddles were made this way, as they were much more supple than the current ones.


Glad to hear so! Thanks, Joe


----------



## brownbarbi

Hey! I found this bag at the thrift and just wanted to see if it was fake because i would really have no idea if it was or if it wasnt


----------



## averagejoe

brownbarbi said:


> Hey! I found this bag at the thrift and just wanted to see if it was fake because i would really have no idea if it was or if it wasnt


I believe this is fake


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! I would like to request an authentication!

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Saddle Bag Black
Online Reseller Name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-saddle-bag-black-789197

Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Dear Authenticators,
I see you do look at sunglasses but these are pretty old and 
I’m not sure whether these are too worn on the right arm.
They are meant to be Dior party 2s.
I got them from EBay  for next to nothing so it’s not the end of the world either way but it’d be good to know before I get the lenses sorted out.

Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## averagejoe

jelliedfeels said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> I see you do look at sunglasses but these are pretty old and
> I’m not sure whether these are too worn on the right arm.
> They are meant to be Dior party 2s.
> I got them from EBay  for next to nothing so it’s not the end of the world either way but it’d be good to know before I get the lenses sorted out.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your help.


I believe they're most likely authentic. The logo inside has rubbed off so it is harder to tell for sure, but everything else looks good.


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello! I would like to request an authentication!
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Saddle Bag Black
> Online Reseller Name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-saddle-bag-black-789197
> 
> Thank you!


Hey there!

I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I believe this is authentic.



THANK YOU Joe!!! Just ordered it! Will post a reveal! My first dior in a while and I'm SO happy its a fabulous vintage.


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> THANK YOU Joe!!! Just ordered it! Will post a reveal! My first dior in a while and I'm SO happy its a fabulous vintage.


Congratulations! Definitely a fabulous vintage, and the colorway is on the masculine side, too! Will you be wearing it with a cross-body strap, or as is?


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Definitely a fabulous vintage, and the colorway is on the masculine side, too! Will you be wearing it with a cross-body strap, or as is?



Thank you! I agree, it will work with my style!

I might try as is. I'm really into the short-close to your body- shoulder bag look, very 90s-2000s vibe. But I will try a crossbody strap too, I never thought of that, but I have quite a few straps from other bags I can try. 

I'll post a reveal tryin it out for sure!

Again thank you for your swift help here with the authentication!


----------



## elyseahmad

Hi authenticaters! I’m very new to this but could someone please please help me see if this bag is real, thank you so much. 

it’s a vintage Dior saddle bag but something about the label makes me wonder if it’s real.


----------



## averagejoe

elyseahmad said:


> Hi authenticaters! I’m very new to this but could someone please please help me see if this bag is real, thank you so much.
> 
> it’s a vintage Dior saddle bag but something about the label makes me wonder if it’s real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170921
> View attachment 5170921
> View attachment 5170922
> View attachment 5170924
> View attachment 5170925
> View attachment 5170926


I believe this is fake


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, can you authenticate this Dior bag please. Thank you in advance 

*Item: Christian Dior Noir Ivory Nylon Medium With Silver Charm Tote Bag*

Seller *aznifoutlet*

*Item #: 153615088254



			https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=153615088254&transactionId=2190304636005
		

*


----------



## elyseahmad

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## pattycakkers

Hi please help me authenticate this book tote that I purchased on eBay. I tried to authenticate it myself by looking at the details on the Dior website but it was too spot on! I couldn’t tell. I have not received the bag yet so I do not have any pictures of my own.

Item name: Christian Dior book tote
Item number: 304101471099
Seller ID: boyski_70
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


thank you so much! 
-Pat


----------



## averagejoe

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, can you authenticate this Dior bag please. Thank you in advance
> 
> *Item: Christian Dior Noir Ivory Nylon Medium With Silver Charm Tote Bag*
> 
> Seller *aznifoutlet*
> 
> *Item #: 153615088254
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=153615088254&transactionId=2190304636005
> 
> 
> *


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pattycakkers said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this book tote that I purchased on eBay. I tried to authenticate it myself by looking at the details on the Dior website but it was too spot on! I couldn’t tell. I have not received the bag yet so I do not have any pictures of my own.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior book tote
> Item number: 304101471099
> Seller ID: boyski_70
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
> -Pat


There are not enough photos, although I will say that this is most likely fake based on the price and the lack of feedback for this seller. The photos may not even be of the actual bag you will receive.


----------



## norazezo

hey everyone, new here! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this lady Dior.

I bought it yesterday from this local reputable consignment store. when I went home I compared it to my abc Dior I bought from the boutique in Toronto and then I found a couple different things between the two but nothing major.

its only when I went to google this bag and I only found it being sold on fake websites and not Dior itself and this really concerns me, I payed 5500 for this bag and I would really appreciate if someone tells me if Dior made this bag before in this colour.

what throws me off is the difference in font in the both care books. I'm going back to the consignment store today to get more info about the consignor but would really appreciate some more info before I head there.

thanks in advance


----------



## jelliedfeels

Dear AverageJoe and the authenticators, 
Thank you very much for all your help with authenticating. I’m now pretty certain this is not the real deal as it’s already showing a lot of wear, with the screw now snapping on the CD despite minimal use and I can’t find a serial number. 
I feel like a bit of a fool tbh as I’m always looking on this site nowadays.

Thank you very much for everything


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

jelliedfeels said:


> Dear AverageJoe and the authenticators,
> Thank you very much for all your help with authenticating. I’m now pretty certain this is not the real deal as it’s already showing a lot of wear, with the screw now snapping on the CD despite minimal use and I can’t find a serial number.
> I feel like a bit of a fool tbh as I’m always looking on this site nowadays.
> 
> Thank you very much for everything
> View attachment 5171614


I believe this is fake, and a very poor-quality one, too! Even inexpensive purses don't break like this.


----------



## averagejoe

norazezo said:


> hey everyone, new here! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this lady Dior.
> 
> I bought it yesterday from this local reputable consignment store. when I went home I compared it to my abc Dior I bought from the boutique in Toronto and then I found a couple different things between the two but nothing major.
> 
> its only when I went to google this bag and I only found it being sold on fake websites and not Dior itself and this really concerns me, I payed 5500 for this bag and I would really appreciate if someone tells me if Dior made this bag before in this colour.
> 
> what throws me off is the difference in font in the both care books. I'm going back to the consignment store today to get more info about the consignor but would really appreciate some more info before I head there.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5171517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171552


Can you please take a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms? Also, did it come with a dustbag? Can you please take a photo of the logo on the dustbag? As well, please include a photo of the front and back of the authenticity card.

In addition, is there still plastic on the oval grommets where the handle rings are attached? I can't tell if the plastic is on them.

Furthermore, which consignment store in Toronto did you get this from?

I believe the paperwork that came with the bag is fake, which is highly suspicious.


----------



## jelliedfeels

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake, and a very poor-quality one, too! Even inexpensive purses don't break like this.


Thank you very much for all your help  and yes indeed  
I should’ve known better.

Thank you again @averagejoe your knowledge and time is very much appreciated.


----------



## norazezo

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms? Also, did it come with a dustbag? Can you please take a photo of the logo on the dustbag? As well, please include a photo of the front and back of the authenticity card.
> 
> In addition, is there still plastic on the oval grommets where the handle rings are attached? I can't tell if the plastic is on them.
> 
> Furthermore, which consignment store in Toronto did you get this from?
> 
> I believe the paperwork that came with the bag is fake, which is highly suspicious.





Hey Averagejoe, thanks so much for your initial thoughts. I took those additional photos that you asked for. Yes your correct the plastic is still on some of the hardware as the bag was sold as “new” condition. It doesn’t come with authenticity card, only came with care booklet and the Paris boutique swan card in the photo. I purchased my abc Dior from the boutique in Toronto, and this one is from a consignment store in Calgary. Ill hold off about mentioning the name of the store for now as i do not want to tarnish the reputation before being 100% sure that the bag is not authentic.  Please let me know your thoughts and if you need more photos.



Do you know if the date code is stamped in the same font since the past year? I noticed my Dior boutique and this one have different fonts. 



Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

norazezo said:


> Hey Averagejoe, thanks so much for your initial thoughts. I took those additional photos that you asked for. Yes your correct the plastic is still on some of the hardware as the bag was sold as “new” condition. It doesn’t come with authenticity card, only came with care booklet and the Paris boutique swan card in the photo. I purchased my abc Dior from the boutique in Toronto, and this one is from a consignment store in Calgary. Ill hold off about mentioning the name of the store for now as i do not want to tarnish the reputation before being 100% sure that the bag is not authentic.  Please let me know your thoughts and if you need more photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the date code is stamped in the same font since the past year? I noticed my Dior boutique and this one have different fonts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172322
> View attachment 5172323
> View attachment 5172324
> View attachment 5172325
> View attachment 5172326
> View attachment 5172327
> View attachment 5172328
> View attachment 5172323
> View attachment 5172324
> View attachment 5172328
> View attachment 5172327


I believe this is fake, based on all the photos that are provided. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## sophialanda19

Hi everyone! I would like to purchase this Dior Saddle bag from Depop but it is my first time doing so and I would like to get another opinion on authenticity. I’m so sorry there aren’t many pictures and thank you in advance. ☺️


----------



## averagejoe

sophialanda19 said:


> Hi everyone! I would like to purchase this Dior Saddle bag from Depop but it is my first time doing so and I would like to get another opinion on authenticity. I’m so sorry there aren’t many pictures and thank you in advance. ☺


Close-up photos of the front of the interior tag, the back of the interior tag, the authenticity card (front and back), as well as several details of the bag such as the CD hardware, dust bag, and closure are required.


----------



## Lahambiee

Please help me authenticate this Diorama Club sunglasses! Let me know if additional photos are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

Lahambiee said:


> Please help me authenticate this Diorama Club sunglasses! Let me know if additional photos are needed.
> View attachment 5174691
> View attachment 5174692
> View attachment 5174693
> View attachment 5174694
> View attachment 5174695
> View attachment 5174696
> View attachment 5174697
> View attachment 5174698
> View attachment 5174699
> View attachment 5174700
> View attachment 5174701
> View attachment 5174702
> View attachment 5174691
> View attachment 5174692
> View attachment 5174693
> View attachment 5174694
> View attachment 5174695
> View attachment 5174696
> View attachment 5174697
> View attachment 5174698
> View attachment 5174699
> View attachment 5174700
> View attachment 5174701
> View attachment 5174702
> View attachment 5174691
> View attachment 5174692
> View attachment 5174693
> View attachment 5174694
> View attachment 5174695
> View attachment 5174696
> View attachment 5174697
> View attachment 5174698
> View attachment 5174699
> View attachment 5174700
> View attachment 5174701
> View attachment 5174702


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Lahambiee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## Newbie2510

hi everyone,

would love to get this vintage dior saddle bag, can help me to authenticate?


----------



## Newbie2510

and also this bucket hat please, thank you


----------



## kevin632595

Hiya averagejoe, 

I am new to this forum, I am really so happy that we can gather some experienced brand collectors together to authenticate bags.

I've just got this vintage Dior honeycomb shoulder bag, but I am not sure if this is genuine.
It does look very similar to some 80's and 70's bag, but the hardware look a bit off to me.

Please help me authenticate this bag! 

Many thanks!


----------



## goldenchanel90

Item name: Dior Diorama Medium
Item number: 274803115304
Seller ID:eleru2015
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/274803115304?hash=item3ffb8ac528:g:aO8AAOSwJDtgpRWx


----------



## Lat00123

Hello,

I've just purchased this Dior Diorama handbag in Onyx from Vestiaire Collective.
It seems real to me, but thought it best to check.
Let me know if you need more photos, it was really hard to read the serial number in the bag so it's probably harder in the photos. It looks like 01-BO-MT.
It didn't come with an authentication card or box. Just the dustbag.
Any help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lat00123

Thought some close up photos may help. So I've added some additional photos.
Thanks very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Lat00123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just purchased this Dior Diorama handbag in Onyx from Vestiaire Collective.
> It seems real to me, but thought it best to check.
> Let me know if you need more photos, it was really hard to read the serial number in the bag so it's probably harder in the photos. It looks like 01-BO-MT.
> It didn't come with an authentication card or box. Just the dustbag.
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I believe this is authentic. The code reads 1117 at the end.


----------



## averagejoe

goldenchanel90 said:


> Item name: Dior Diorama Medium
> Item number: 274803115304
> Seller ID:eleru2015
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/274803115304?hash=item3ffb8ac528:g:aO8AAOSwJDtgpRWx


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kevin632595 said:


> Hiya averagejoe,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I am really so happy that we can gather some experienced brand collectors together to authenticate bags.
> 
> I've just got this vintage Dior honeycomb shoulder bag, but I am not sure if this is genuine.
> It does look very similar to some 80's and 70's bag, but the hardware look a bit off to me.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Many thanks!


Welcome to the forum! I believe this is authentic. In the future, please take clear photos of the logo inside the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie2510 said:


> and also this bucket hat please, thank you
> 
> View attachment 5175089
> 
> View attachment 5175091
> View attachment 5175092
> View attachment 5175093
> View attachment 5175094
> View attachment 5175095
> View attachment 5175096


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie2510 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> would love to get this vintage dior saddle bag, can help me to authenticate?
> 
> View attachment 5175068
> View attachment 5175071
> View attachment 5175074
> View attachment 5175076
> View attachment 5175077
> View attachment 5175078
> View attachment 5175079
> View attachment 5175080
> View attachment 5175081


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sophialanda19

Hello! I am new to this forum as well and I am trying to buy my first vintage Dior. I hope these are enough pictures. This is what the seller sent me but I can ask for more. Sorry about messing up last time!


----------



## Lat00123

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The code reads 1117 at the end.



Thank you so much. Have a nice day!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone!
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Pochette please? I bought it in a thrift store.

NAME : dior vintage pochette

Thank you very much !


----------



## irinadubina

Hi averagejoe, could you please help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## averagejoe

sophialanda19 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum as well and I am trying to buy my first vintage Dior. I hope these are enough pictures. This is what the seller sent me but I can ask for more. Sorry about messing up last time!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

irinadubina said:


> Hi averagejoe, could you please help me authenticate this bag?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello everyone!
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Pochette please? I bought it in a thrift store.
> 
> NAME : dior vintage pochette
> 
> Thank you very much !


Sorry, not sure about this one. It is missing a centralized logo inside apart from the logos on the lining.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Dear Joe, 

Could you please help authenticate this bag?

Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much! It will probably arrive next week


----------



## MoMaMo

Hi Average Joe,
Would you be so kind to have a look at this listing, Please ?
I asked for an extra photo with the serial number …
Meanwhile hope this information might be enough ?
Item nr. :  Dio(r)evolution bag
Seller ID : supervintage





						Designer-Vintage
					






					www.designer-vintage.com


----------



## averagejoe

MoMaMo said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> Would you be so kind to have a look at this listing, Please ?
> I asked for an extra photo with the serial number …
> Meanwhile hope this information might be enough ?
> Item nr. :  Dio(r)evolution bag
> Seller ID : supervintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer-Vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.designer-vintage.com


Missing a photo of the serial number. Would also like to see the receipt which is supposed to be in that white cardboard sleeve at the front. Thus far, I'm suspicious because of a few details.


----------



## runningthrough

Hi everyone,
Would you be so kind to help me determine if my bag is real? I submitted to realauthentic and when they asked me for the serial number I said there isn’t one. Later I found it and they haven’t replied to me after I’ve told them I found it. So much for paying an extra $30 for them to not be responsive…
Item nr. : Dior Men’s Saddle Bag


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! I would like to request an authentication! (Can't believe I'm looking to buy another already!)

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Saddle Bag Brown
Online Reseller Name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-saddle-bag-brown-806891

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

runningthrough said:


> Hi everyone,
> Would you be so kind to help me determine if my bag is real? I submitted to realauthentic and when they asked me for the serial number I said there isn’t one. Later I found it and they haven’t replied to me after I’ve told them I found it. So much for paying an extra $30 for them to not be responsive…
> Item nr. : Dior Men’s Saddle Bag


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello! I would like to request an authentication! (Can't believe I'm looking to buy another already!)
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Saddle Bag Brown
> Online Reseller Name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-saddle-bag-brown-806891
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic. 

The Saddle is hard to resist! Even I got 2 of the men's version.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> The Saddle is hard to resist! Even I got 2 of the men's version.



You are amazing, thank you! I just ordered it and...holy moly I am so going on a bag ban lol. No more bags for a while. But I truly feel so excited to have two amazingly classic saddles!

Thank you so so much Joe! Will share it once it comes.


----------



## MoMaMo

averagejoe said:


> Missing a photo of the serial number. Would also like to see the receipt which is supposed to be in that white cardboard sleeve at the front. Thus far, I'm suspicious because of a few details.


The seller sent me a photo of the receipt. She told me she would send me a photo of the serial nr. in 3 weeks when she would be back from holiday ?


			https://designervintage.s3.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/s3fs-public/messages/2021-08/4785094F-08A2-4BBB-9D2A-BF675D53BEDD.jpeg


----------



## averagejoe

MoMaMo said:


> The seller sent me a photo of the receipt. She told me she would send me a photo of the serial nr. in 3 weeks when she would be back from holiday ?
> 
> 
> https://designervintage.s3.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/s3fs-public/messages/2021-08/4785094F-08A2-4BBB-9D2A-BF675D53BEDD.jpeg


Let's wait for that photo. It is a bit unusual that this bag is still purchasable from the boutique when she bought this bag as it was discontinued a while ago, and sent to the outlet as well.


----------



## MoMaMo

averagejoe said:


> Missing a photo of the serial number. Would also like to see the receipt which is supposed to be in that white cardboard sleeve at the front. Thus far, I'm suspicious because of a few details.


The seller sent me a photo of the receipt. She told me she would send me a photo of the serial nr. in 3 weeks when she would be back from holiday ?


averagejoe said:


> Missing a photo of the serial number. Would also like to see the receipt which is supposed to be in that white cardboard sleeve at the front. Thus far, I'm suspicious because of a few details.





averagejoe said:


> Let's wait for that photo. It is a bit unusual that this bag is still purchasable from the boutique when she bought this bag as it was discontinued a while ago, and sent to the outlet as well.


We’ll wait ☺️ So very glad you’re taking the time  appreciate it very much ! What I found a bit odd is that she went on a 3 week holiday when a listing on this site is only valid for 8 weeks … but then, some people are very relaxed…


----------



## zmao

Hi! I understand jewelry may be hard but I wanted to see if you can see any red flags with these earrings and the packaging. Thanks do much!


----------



## LeNeo

Hi AJ, I would also love to know which season was this dress taken from. Many thanks
Item name:  Silk mid-length dress
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Vollective
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/dresses/dior/white-silk-dior-dress-17294843.shtml


----------



## runningthrough

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Now I'm confused. Realauthentic insisted it's fake and Legits grails says authentic.


----------



## lillaloo

Hello dear authenticators 
Please help me with this bag
Item name: Miss Dior Promenade
Online reseller name: Amelia
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-15317578.shtml


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

zmao said:


> Hi! I understand jewelry may be hard but I wanted to see if you can see any red flags with these earrings and the packaging. Thanks do much!


I believe these are fake


----------



## averagejoe

lillaloo said:


> Hello dear authenticators
> Please help me with this bag
> Item name: Miss Dior Promenade
> Online reseller name: Amelia
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-miss-dior-dior-handbag-15317578.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5178543
> View attachment 5178544
> View attachment 5178545
> View attachment 5178546
> View attachment 5178547
> View attachment 5178548


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

runningthrough said:


> Now I'm confused. Realauthentic insisted it's fake and Legits grails says authentic.
> 
> View attachment 5178074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178075


I'm confused, too. I checked all the details provided and they seem fine to me.


----------



## tiblua

hello! Would appreciate authentication on this ebay item:

Item name: MEDIUM ULTRAMATTE BLACK LADY DIOR BAG - USED ONCE!! PERFECT CONDITION.
Item number: 265273963335
Seller ID: laurgool0
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265273963335

I also have some additional pictures here:

Receipt - https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/zOAAAOSwHCRhK-5S/s-l1600.png
Recieipt, box and Dior envelope: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Qh8AAOSwvOhhK-5W/s-l1600.png
Dust bag and inside of box: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/LIQAAOSw47xhK-5T/s-l1600.png
Recipt, box, authentication card and authentication card envelope: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/R0AAAOSwpNFhK-5U/s-l1600.png

Thanks in advance!

Tibs


----------



## lillaloo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you ))


----------



## averagejoe

tiblua said:


> hello! Would appreciate authentication on this ebay item:
> 
> Item name: MEDIUM ULTRAMATTE BLACK LADY DIOR BAG - USED ONCE!! PERFECT CONDITION.
> Item number: 265273963335
> Seller ID: laurgool0
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265273963335
> 
> I also have some additional pictures here:
> 
> Receipt - https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/zOAAAOSwHCRhK-5S/s-l1600.png
> Recieipt, box and Dior envelope: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/Qh8AAOSwvOhhK-5W/s-l1600.png
> Dust bag and inside of box: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/LIQAAOSw47xhK-5T/s-l1600.png
> Recipt, box, authentication card and authentication card envelope: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/R0AAAOSwpNFhK-5U/s-l1600.png
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tibs


Photos of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as the logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, are required.


----------



## Adrian Ho

Dear authenticator, would much appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag for me

Item Name: Grained Calfskin Medium Diorama Blue
Online Reseller Name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-diorama-blue-783984

Thank you so much!


----------



## tiblua

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as the logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, are required.


Apologies! Please see below, the seller has sent me these extra pictures 
Inside tag: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/lP8AAOSwTzJhLS~z/s-l1600.png
Hardware closeup: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/dCwAAOSwrUhhLS~z/s-l1600.png
Reverse of leather tag: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wwEAAOSwMlRhLS~8/s-l1600.png
Another picture of the bag:
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/D8MAAOSw4rxhLTAF/s-l1600.png

hope this is sufficient!
Thanks in advance x


----------



## nphan4

Dear authenticator,

thank you so much for your help.
Item:
mini lady dior
Code: MA-1909
From personal reseller, i thought the stitches on the side look kinda crooked


----------



## nphan4

nphan4 said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> thank you so much for your help.
> Item:
> mini lady dior
> Code: MA-1909
> From personal reseller, i thought the stitches on the side look kinda crooked
> View attachment 5179913


----------



## averagejoe

nphan4 said:


> Dear authenticator,
> 
> thank you so much for your help.
> Item:
> mini lady dior
> Code: MA-1909
> From personal reseller, i thought the stitches on the side look kinda crooked
> View attachment 5179913


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tiblua said:


> Apologies! Please see below, the seller has sent me these extra pictures
> Inside tag: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/lP8AAOSwTzJhLS~z/s-l1600.png
> Hardware closeup: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/dCwAAOSwrUhhLS~z/s-l1600.png
> Reverse of leather tag: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wwEAAOSwMlRhLS~8/s-l1600.png
> Another picture of the bag:
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/D8MAAOSw4rxhLTAF/s-l1600.png
> 
> hope this is sufficient!
> Thanks in advance x


I'm not sure about this one. One of the details just looks a bit off to me, although it is not enough to confirm its authenticity or lack of.


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> Dear authenticator, would much appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item Name: Grained Calfskin Medium Diorama Blue
> Online Reseller Name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-diorama-blue-783984
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## nphan4

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## tiblua

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure about this one. One of the details just looks a bit off to me, although it is not enough to confirm its authenticity or lack of.


Thank you for your response - would more pics help?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

tiblua said:


> Thank you for your response - would more pics help?


Unfortunately not, in this case.


----------



## tiblua

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately not, in this case.


understood, thank you.
I've decided not to proceed, just in case, I don't want to risk it.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Adrian Ho

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you very much for your help and the swift response!


----------



## runningthrough

Dear authenticator, would much appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag for me

Item Name: Dior Brown Leather Saddle
Online Reseller Name: Poshmark
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...n-Leather-Saddle-Bag-606e08b7e107bb0de216d6d1

Thank you so much!


----------



## ziggybess

Hello, please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag. I am not too familiar with saddle bags especially special editions like this one. 

Name: Dior Laser Cut Saddle Bag in Medium
Color: Dark Brown
Link: https://www.huntstreet.com/sell/christian-dior-cruise-2021-medium-laser-cut-saddle-bag 

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

runningthrough said:


> Dear authenticator, would much appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Item Name: Dior Brown Leather Saddle
> Online Reseller Name: Poshmark
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...n-Leather-Saddle-Bag-606e08b7e107bb0de216d6d1
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this lady Dior bag. I am not too familiar with saddle bags especially special editions like this one.
> 
> Name: Dior Laser Cut Saddle Bag in Medium
> Color: Dark Brown
> Link: https://www.huntstreet.com/sell/christian-dior-cruise-2021-medium-laser-cut-saddle-bag
> 
> Thank you!


Photos of the interior tag (front and back) are required.


----------



## angiebear1

Hi all! Purchased this Dior Saddle Wallet from Poshmark - would appreciate if anyone could take a quick look at the authenticity of this. Please let me know if any other pictures would be helpful.


----------



## ziggybess

Ah ok I'll try get them from the seller.


----------



## Nussy_n

Hello authenticators,

Grateful if you could authenticate this vintage Dior. Thank you in advance.

Name: christian dior White Leather Vintage Bag Made In France
Item ID: 255118306280
Seller ID:bloommiche
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/christi...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bellaxoxo

Hi
Please can I have help authenticating this Dior saddle bag? I received it today after purchasing on eBay. I have owned a lot of saddle bags with gold hardware and the font of the inside tag is always gold to match the hardware . This one has gold hardware but silver font on the inside tag which is my concern and font also  looks crooked? thank you!!


----------



## bellaxoxo

bellaxoxo said:


> Hi
> Please can I have help authenticating this Dior saddle bag? I received it today after purchasing on eBay. I have owned a lot of saddle bags with gold hardware and the font of the inside tag is always gold to match the hardware . This one has gold hardware but silver font on the inside tag which is my concern and font also  looks crooked? thank you!!


Update . Just checked again in better lighting and the font is gold not silver!


----------



## averagejoe

angiebear1 said:


> Hi all! Purchased this Dior Saddle Wallet from Poshmark - would appreciate if anyone could take a quick look at the authenticity of this. Please let me know if any other pictures would be helpful.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bellaxoxo said:


> Hi
> Please can I have help authenticating this Dior saddle bag? I received it today after purchasing on eBay. I have owned a lot of saddle bags with gold hardware and the font of the inside tag is always gold to match the hardware . This one has gold hardware but silver font on the inside tag which is my concern and font also  looks crooked? thank you!!


I am not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

Nussy_n said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Grateful if you could authenticate this vintage Dior. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: christian dior White Leather Vintage Bag Made In France
> Item ID: 255118306280
> Seller ID:bloommiche
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/christian-dior-White-Leather-Vintage-Bag-Made-In-France-/255118306280?nma=true&si=MmNuvEJHj9r%2F47ImSxZGtF%2FL6gg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Nussy_n

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one, sorry.


All good. Thank you for getting back to me


----------



## luciechic

Hello, 

can you authentify this ABC LADY DIOR for me please

thank you very much


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you authentify this ABC LADY DIOR for me please
> 
> thank you very much


Missing close up photos of the front of the interior tag, the front of the authenticity card, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## alynnrsli

Dear Averagejoe,

Grateful if you could authenticate this Saddle Dior since it doesn't come with the authenticity card . Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

alynnrsli said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> 
> Grateful if you could authenticate this Saddle Dior since it doesn't come with the authenticity card . Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5183877
> View attachment 5183866
> View attachment 5183867
> View attachment 5183868
> View attachment 5183869
> View attachment 5183871
> View attachment 5183872
> View attachment 5183873
> View attachment 5183875
> View attachment 5183876
> View attachment 5183877


I believe this is fake


----------



## jbcesq

Hi, Would you please help me with this saddle bag? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## angiebear1

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Appreciate the help - thank you!


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> Missing close up photos of the front of the interior tag, the front of the authenticity card, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.



thank you, here are photos you asked for.


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> thank you, here are photos you asked for.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jbcesq said:


> Hi, Would you please help me with this saddle bag? Thank you so much!!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jbcesq

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## xLuxeLoverx

Hello!! ive recently gotten interested in dior bags and ive come across a bag online but i’m not sure if its authentic, just wondering if you could help check it out for me with some pictures i provide ?


----------



## xLuxeLoverx

Hello! Im Purchase a Vintage dior bag and recently i came across this listing on a small town app, please help me to authentic this ! >.<


----------



## betteryasmine

Hi amazing people! 
can you help me authenticating this dior key holder? I’m not sure about the date code, the font is very “tall”. Also does the date code means it is from 2016?
I’ve found it in a local vintage store here in Milan.

hope you can help 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

xLuxeLoverx said:


> Hello! Im Purchase a Vintage dior bag and recently i came across this listing on a small town app, please help me to authentic this ! >.<


Oh I noticed that you posted here too, in addition to the PM (private message). Please post here instead of sending a PM in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

betteryasmine said:


> Hi amazing people!
> can you help me authenticating this dior key holder? I’m not sure about the date code, the font is very “tall”. Also does the date code means it is from 2016?
> I’ve found it in a local vintage store here in Milan.
> 
> hope you can help
> Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic, but it is not from 2016. It is from 2006.


----------



## betteryasmine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but it is not from 2016. It is from 2006.


Thanks a lot! 2006 makes definitely sense. Thank you again!


----------



## Labr1

Hi everyone can you please help me I am unsure if the shoes are authentic thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Hi everyone can you please help me I am unsure if the shoes are authentic thank you


They look okay to me.


----------



## Labr1

averagejoe said:


> They look okay to me.



thank you so much


----------



## leleguedes

Dear authenticators, 
I purchased this dior saddle on vinted, and I’m having doubts about its authenticity. The bag doesn’t have the curvy shape on top, and it has a strong smell. Everything looked fine to me, but now I’m starting to have strong doubts specially because of the lack of curve on top. Tomorrow I’ll definitely go to the shop to check one, but I’m just losing my sleep and thought I could anticipate from specialists.


----------



## leleguedes

[continuing] 

Also the interior of the bag seems to be of a cotton more than suede


----------



## kacaruso

Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at these 2 items for me. It was a bit of an impulse buy and I always try to get an expert opinion on here before purchase any designer item. So I’m currently sick to my stomach! Thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## kacaruso

Pt.2 more picture plus photos of the kaleidiorscopic strap. sorry about the long post xxx


----------



## averagejoe

leleguedes said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I purchased this dior saddle on vinted, and I’m having doubts about its authenticity. The bag doesn’t have the curvy shape on top, and it has a strong smell. Everything looked fine to me, but now I’m starting to have strong doubts specially because of the lack of curve on top. Tomorrow I’ll definitely go to the shop to check one, but I’m just losing my sleep and thought I could anticipate from specialists.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jasmynh1 said:


> ather tote like the YSL shopper or any other similar bag.





kacaruso said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at these 2 items for me. It was a bit of an impulse buy and I always try to get an expert opinion on here before purchase any designer item. So I’m currently sick to my stomach! Thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate all your help.





kacaruso said:


> Pt.2 more picture plus photos of the kaleidiorscopic strap. sorry about the long post xxx


I believe both are authentic


----------



## kacaruso

Thank you so very much ❤️ ❤️


----------



## roomservicemenu

Hi everyone!
mid anyine can authenticate this lady Dior  I’d be super happy. The seller is an auction house and these are the only pictures available.
a huge thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

roomservicemenu said:


> Hi everyone!
> mid anyine can authenticate this lady Dior  I’d be super happy. The seller is an auction house and these are the only pictures available.
> a huge thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5191821
> View attachment 5191822
> View attachment 5191824
> View attachment 5191825
> View attachment 5191827
> View attachment 5191828
> View attachment 5191830
> View attachment 5191831


Please request pictures of the back of the interior tag, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi, could you please authenticate this Lady Dior for me, I'd really like to buy it, 
Name: Dior Handbag
Seller: teganhislop14
Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/1263292152-dior-handbag

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## shopforbags

Hello! Can you pls help authenticate these 2 book totes? Bought them from an acquaintance:
Item: Book tote - gray Touile de Joy


----------



## shopforbags

Hi, this is the other book tote hoping for your help with. 
Item: Small oblique navy book tote 

thank you so much!


----------



## lemon aid

Can you please authenticate this vintage Lady Dior for me?
Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Cannage Hand Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy 11MH151
Item number: 313517115464
Seller ID:  boom2hanten
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313517115464


----------



## Roosajose

Hi you all Dior lovers! Found beautiful Crossbody vintage Dior from internet thrift store made for Scandinavian people. I would like to know if this Bag is actually authentic. Girl who is selling says that is bought from Vestiaire Collective and did cost about 500 euro, she didn't have a certificate and says it's very rare these days and 100% real. Got few pictures already and I would appreciate if someone could recognize the model and which year and the most important if this one is actually real. Thank you and have a pleasant week!


----------



## luciechic

Hello averagejoe, 

here are the photos of the 30 Montaigne I find from a professionnal seller but need to be sure everything is ok. He will send me the card tomorrow.

thank for your help


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Hello averagejoe,
> 
> here are the photos of the 30 Montaigne I find from a professionnal seller but need to be sure everything is ok. He will send me the card tomorrow.
> 
> thank for your help


Can you please post a close-up photo of the interior tag with the logo, as well as of the dustbag and front and back of the authenticity card?


----------



## averagejoe

Roosajose said:


> Hi you all Dior lovers! Found beautiful Crossbody vintage Dior from internet thrift store made for Scandinavian people. I would like to know if this Bag is actually authentic. Girl who is selling says that is bought from Vestiaire Collective and did cost about 500 euro, she didn't have a certificate and says it's very rare these days and 100% real. Got few pictures already and I would appreciate if someone could recognize the model and which year and the most important if this one is actually real. Thank you and have a pleasant week!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lemon aid said:


> Can you please authenticate this vintage Lady Dior for me?
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Cannage Hand Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy 11MH151
> Item number: 313517115464
> Seller ID:  boom2hanten
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313517115464


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

shopforbags said:


> Hi, this is the other book tote hoping for your help with.
> Item: Small oblique navy book tote
> 
> thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

shopforbags said:


> Hello! Can you pls help authenticate these 2 book totes? Bought them from an acquaintance:
> Item: Book tote - gray Touile de Joy


Looks okay to me although I'm not 100% sure


----------



## averagejoe

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Lady Dior for me, I'd really like to buy it,
> Name: Dior Handbag
> Seller: teganhislop14
> Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/1263292152-dior-handbag
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is fake


----------



## lemon aid

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## Roosajose

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you☺️ Do you have any idea of which year this is from?


----------



## averagejoe

Roosajose said:


> Thank you☺ Do you have any idea of which year this is from?


2019


----------



## DiorOrDie

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Really? OHMYGOD I was so certain that it's an original, it seems to come with its own authenticity card etc, glad you warned me in time, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> Can you please post a close-up photo of the interior tag with the logo, as well as of the dustbag and front and back of the authenticity card?



Hello Averagejoe,

here are more photos of the bag. The seller doesn’t have the card and send me a certificate of authenticity (but I don’t now the value of it). I prefer to ask you before.


----------



## shopforbags

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much @averagejoe !


----------



## Roosajose

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Sorry for mistake, I reply on wrong thread. I'm still curious which year this bag is and value of this bag. Already purchased this one


----------



## luciechic

Hello @averagejoe, 

Can you Also authentify this bag please. It’ sa really good price and condition and the lady have the all package so wondering where is the problem. Maybe it’s fake but so hard to say. Thanks a lot


----------



## luciechic

Here are other photos


----------



## spartanwoman

Hoping for an authentication opinion on this. TIA!

Christian Dior Monogram Double Saddle Bag Black
Item #: 807720


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-monogram-double-saddle-bag-black-807720
		


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Hello Averagejoe,
> 
> here are more photos of the bag. The seller doesn’t have the card and send me a certificate of authenticity (but I don’t now the value of it). I prefer to ask you before.


The logo on the dustbag is hard to tell with the crease there, so I'm not sure.


----------



## averagejoe

Roosajose said:


> Sorry for mistake, I reply on wrong thread. I'm still curious which year this bag is and value of this bag. Already purchased this one


Sorry don't know the year-of-manufacture of this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Here are other photos


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> Hoping for an authentication opinion on this. TIA!
> 
> Christian Dior Monogram Double Saddle Bag Black
> Item #: 807720
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-monogram-double-saddle-bag-black-807720
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## lemon aid

I meant to post this listing with my original one, but I had to ask the seller to upload more photos. Can you please authenticate this vintage Lady Dior for me?
Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Medium Quilted Nylon Bag
Seller ID: jenniferllaurie
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Lady-Dior-Medium-Quilted-Nylon-Bag-613e738efadba49321947dcc


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you I tought the same !


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> The logo on the dustbag is hard to tell with the crease there, so I'm not sure.



that was my concern so I’m not gonna buy it and keep my ABC LD for now. Thank you


----------



## spartanwoman

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, Joe!


----------



## averagejoe

lemon aid said:


> I meant to post this listing with my original one, but I had to ask the seller to upload more photos. Can you please authenticate this vintage Lady Dior for me?
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Medium Quilted Nylon Bag
> Seller ID: jenniferllaurie
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Lady-Dior-Medium-Quilted-Nylon-Bag-613e738efadba49321947dcc


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Adelylt

Hello,

I’m new to this forum although I’ve been lurking for years and benefitting from all the invaluable advice on here. 

I just purchased a new and unused MyABC Dior in Fard from a Singapore reseller with an excellent reputation and a 200% money back guarantee if the item is proven fake. 

Would be grateful if you could help to authenticate the bag based on the attached photos. I will also be taking the bag to a 3rd party authenticator tomorrow. 

Many thanks in advance for your time and help!


----------



## averagejoe

Adelylt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to this forum although I’ve been lurking for years and benefitting from all the invaluable advice on here.
> 
> I just purchased a new and unused MyABC Dior in Fard from a Singapore reseller with an excellent reputation and a 200% money back guarantee if the item is proven fake.
> 
> Would be grateful if you could help to authenticate the bag based on the attached photos. I will also be taking the bag to a 3rd party authenticator tomorrow.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your time and help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Adelylt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi @averagejoe, 

Thanks for your time.

I must admit it feels a bit surreal to be hearing from you. Your insights on Dior have been very useful towards guiding my purchase decision, so I wanted to take the opportunity to convey my appreciation as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nadin22

Hello, can you please help me with this dress?


----------



## averagejoe

Nadin22 said:


> Hello, can you please help me with this dress?


Sorry not sure (not good with women's RTW).


----------



## Nadin22

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure (not good with women's RTW).


Thank you averagejoe for your reply.


----------



## queen1986

Hi, please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag I bought. 
Item name: Christian Dior Oblique Saddle Bag Blue
Online reseller name: Fashionphile 
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-oblique-saddle-bag-blue-761950


----------



## tjuie

Hi! Can you help me authenticate these two Dior Saddle bags please? The seller is on Depop.


----------



## tjuie

tjuie said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate these two Dior Saddle bags please? The seller is on Depop.


Listing link: https://depop.app.link/sPFrVzAGJjb


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag I bought.
> Item name: Christian Dior Oblique Saddle Bag Blue
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-oblique-saddle-bag-blue-761950


One of the details looks a bit odd to me.


----------



## averagejoe

tjuie said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate these two Dior Saddle bags please? The seller is on Depop.


I believe these are fake


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> One of the details looks a bit odd to me.


Hi. Thank you so much for your reply. Can I please ask what detail looks odd?


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi. Thank you so much for your reply. Can I please ask what detail looks odd?


Sorry I cannot disclose which one on this public forum, but trust me, it does not look quite right. With fakes being really accurate nowadays, anything that doesn't look "normal" can mean that the item is fake.


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot disclose which one on this public forum, but trust me, it does not look quite right. With fakes being really accurate nowadays, anything that doesn't look "normal" can mean that the item is fake.


I understand. That’s scary about the fakes. I’m not taking a chance and returning it. I really appreciate your help and time!! Best regards.


----------



## shyviolet

Hi

Please help to authenticate this. Thank you in advance

Item name: Christian Dior Miss Dior pouch poppy orange
Online reseller name: emier
Direct URL link:








						Dior Miss Dior Pouch with Chain Poppy Orange
					

Condition: 9.5/10 Gently Used (This item is in good condition with rubbing on corner, light scratches on hardware. Slight scratches and dents under flap and inside bag.) Colour: Poppy Orange Hardware Colour: Silver Tone Measurement:   Width: 21cm Height: 13.5cm Depth: 6.5cm (Strap Drop: 57cm)...




					emier.com.au


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

shyviolet said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help to authenticate this. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Miss Dior pouch poppy orange
> Online reseller name: emier
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Miss Dior Pouch with Chain Poppy Orange
> 
> 
> Condition: 9.5/10 Gently Used (This item is in good condition with rubbing on corner, light scratches on hardware. Slight scratches and dents under flap and inside bag.) Colour: Poppy Orange Hardware Colour: Silver Tone Measurement:   Width: 21cm Height: 13.5cm Depth: 6.5cm (Strap Drop: 57cm)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emier.com.au


I believe this is authentic


----------



## shyviolet

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## queen1986

Hi @averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag as I’m still looking for one. Thank you. 

Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Oblique Saddle Bag Blue*
Item number: 165022313478
Seller ID: portosaramis
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165022313478?hash=item266c18ac06:g:HVAAAOSwcgxhGz28


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi @averagejoe, please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag as I’m still looking for one. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIOR Oblique Saddle Bag Blue*
> Item number: 165022313478
> Seller ID: portosaramis
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165022313478?hash=item266c18ac06:g:HVAAAOSwcgxhGz28


I believe this is fake


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Ok, thank you! I seem to pick bad ones.  I’ll keep searching for a preloved one and hopefully post another one for you to help me authenticate. Thank you so much for your help! If it doesn’t work out, maybe I’ll just have to spend the extra money & buy a new one at the boutique.


----------



## leleguedes

Hi, I was happy with my Lady Dior purchase made on vinted few months ago, but something came to my attention and I’m having doubts about the authenticity of this bag. From what I checked, all the elements seem authentic except for the serial number that doesn’t match the information that I found online because it has 3 letters.
Can you tell me what you think? 
I bought it for a lower price because it didn’t come with the strap, and I even went to the shop, showed it, and they told me they can request for one, without even noticing anything wrong with the bag. It’s the serial number that’s bugging me. If it helps I was told by the seller that the bag is approximately from 2011


----------



## averagejoe

leleguedes said:


> Hi, I was happy with my Lady Dior purchase made on vinted few months ago, but something came to my attention and I’m having doubts about the authenticity of this bag. From what I checked, all the elements seem authentic except for the serial number that doesn’t match the information that I found online because it has 3 letters.
> Can you tell me what you think?
> I bought it for a lower price because it didn’t come with the strap, and I even went to the shop, showed it, and they told me they can request for one, without even noticing anything wrong with the bag. It’s the serial number that’s bugging me. If it helps I was told by the seller that the bag is approximately from 2011


I believe this is authentic. There is nothing wrong with this serial number.


----------



## baglover715

Hi @averagejoe 

You were able to help me authenticate a Lady Dior via the direct link previously (and I purchased and was very happy with the bag  ). I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this one via its link again given the limited pictures. Otherwise I’ll request more pictures or take more photos after purchasing.  Thank you for your time in advance.

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage My ABCDior Lady Dior Blush Powder
Item number: ID 0211
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...nage-my-abcdior-lady-dior-blush-powder-811148


----------



## averagejoe

baglover715 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> You were able to help me authenticate a Lady Dior via the direct link previously (and I purchased and was very happy with the bag  ). I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this one via its link again given the limited pictures. Otherwise I’ll request more pictures or take more photos after purchasing.  Thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin Cannage My ABCDior Lady Dior Blush Powder
> Item number: ID 0211
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...nage-my-abcdior-lady-dior-blush-powder-811148


Sorry the pictures provided are too few! Fashionphile has been very good with their Dior bags, though, and if it isn't authentic for some reason, then it can be returned.


----------



## baglover715

averagejoe said:


> Sorry the pictures provided are too few! Fashionphile has been very good with their Dior bags, though, and if it isn't authentic for some reason, then it can be returned.


Totally! I’ve purchased a few bags there and never had an issue. I’ll just buy it and post additional pictures later. 

On a separate note, it might be hard to tell from the photo but is it the color fard?


----------



## stamfan

Hello, this is my first time buying preloved and also posting. I am not familiar with Dior so I thought I would ask for help in authenticating a preloved Diorama. Thank you! 

Item name: Diorama
Online reseller name: fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-diorama-black-837018


----------



## pehtomi

Dear Average Joe

Please can you authentificate this Kaleidoscopic Lady Dior? I have had it for a year now. It was bought preloved from Vestiaire and I received all original documents and receipt when buying it. I recently decided to buy another smaller LD and started at that point to search for the date code tag from this bag. To my horror I did not find it anywhere. Nothing in the zipped inside pocket nor anywhere. It is very hard to find specific information of this bag since it was a limited edition. Please can you take a look and give me peace of mind


----------



## ankita017

Item name: Lady Dior Mini
Item number: --
Seller ID: --
Direct URL link: It is from a local shop.

My cause of concern is that the bag has no metal feet at the base. Is it alright for Lady Diors to not have metallic feet.


----------



## stargirl222

Hello, could anyone help me with this bag please?

Item name : brown saddle bag with gold hardware
i have doubts, the seller says it’s her ex that gifted it so she doesn’t know if it’s a fake or authentic


----------



## mel1881

Hi there, please help me authenticate this lady dior mini bag. I have attached photos below.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Averagejoe and friends, I’m here again to seek your help. I got a mini lady dior about two months ago (got it authenticated here!) and realized the size is all wrong for me. Now I’ve gone and gotten one size up from the preloved market. Everything from the leather to the serial code feels and looks different. Do you mind taking a look? Thank you in advance!


----------



## queen1986

Hi, please help me authenticate this Vintage Christian Dior Double Saddle Bag. Thank you. 

Item name: Christian Dior Double Saddle Bag
Item number: 324781646002
Seller ID: sasshhii
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324781646002?hash=item4b9e7ea0b2:g:LBMAAOSwmQ5hOFs2


----------



## ilmgru

Hey guys, my mum has given me some vintage Dior saddle bags and some of them she bought in the store but she did get a couple of fake ones and she can’t remember which is which. I wanted to ask if you can tell whether this one is real. The only thing I can see is the label on the inside doesn’t have a heat stamp but I can see that some don’t have them which doesn’t mean it’s fake. Please let me know what you think. The leather has cracked because it's really old and I wanted to get it fixed just wondering if its worth getting it fixed. Thanks!


----------



## queen1986

Hi, please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior Saddle Bag.

Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Saddle Bag Blue
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-monogram-saddle-bag-blue-759095


----------



## pehtomi

Hello Again

I would also like to authenticate this special edition black small Lady Dior in crinkled patent leather that I just received from Vestiaire Collective please. The Dior card did not have any store or item details. It was empty. Thanks in advance


----------



## Raaz

Hello,

Please would you authenticate this bag for me…pretty please. Thank you. The auction is time sensitive so really appreciate your input. Thank again.


----------



## averagejoe

mel1881 said:


> Hi there, please help me authenticate this lady dior mini bag. I have attached photos below.
> Thank you in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Averagejoe and friends, I’m here again to seek your help. I got a mini lady dior about two months ago (got it authenticated here!) and realized the size is all wrong for me. Now I’ve gone and gotten one size up from the preloved market. Everything from the leather to the serial code feels and looks different. Do you mind taking a look? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5208274
> View attachment 5208275
> View attachment 5208276
> View attachment 5208277
> View attachment 5208278
> View attachment 5208279


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Vintage Christian Dior Double Saddle Bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Double Saddle Bag
> Item number: 324781646002
> Seller ID: sasshhii
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324781646002?hash=item4b9e7ea0b2:g:LBMAAOSwmQ5hOFs2


Photo of the engraving on the hardware between the C and D charms at the base of the strap is required.


----------



## averagejoe

ilmgru said:


> Hey guys, my mum has given me some vintage Dior saddle bags and some of them she bought in the store but she did get a couple of fake ones and she can’t remember which is which. I wanted to ask if you can tell whether this one is real. The only thing I can see is the label on the inside doesn’t have a heat stamp but I can see that some don’t have them which doesn’t mean it’s fake. Please let me know what you think. The leather has cracked because it's really old and I wanted to get it fixed just wondering if its worth getting it fixed. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5208549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208558


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Vintage Dior Saddle Bag.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Monogram Saddle Bag Blue
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-monogram-saddle-bag-blue-759095


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

pehtomi said:


> Hello Again
> 
> I would also like to authenticate this special edition black small Lady Dior in crinkled patent leather that I just received from Vestiaire Collective please. The Dior card did not have any store or item details. It was empty. Thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please would you authenticate this bag for me…pretty please. Thank you. The auction is time sensitive so really appreciate your input. Thank again.


Photo of the front of the interior tag is missing.


----------



## averagejoe

stargirl222 said:


> Hello, could anyone help me with this bag please?
> 
> Item name : brown saddle bag with gold hardware
> i have doubts, the seller says it’s her ex that gifted it so she doesn’t know if it’s a fake or authentic


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

ankita017 said:


> Item name: Lady Dior Mini
> Item number: --
> Seller ID: --
> Direct URL link: It is from a local shop.
> 
> My cause of concern is that the bag has no metal feet at the base. Is it alright for Lady Diors to not have metallic feet.


Photo of the back of the interior tag is required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

pehtomi said:


> Dear Average Joe
> 
> Please can you authentificate this Kaleidoscopic Lady Dior? I have had it for a year now. It was bought preloved from Vestiaire and I received all original documents and receipt when buying it. I recently decided to buy another smaller LD and started at that point to search for the date code tag from this bag. To my horror I did not find it anywhere. Nothing in the zipped inside pocket nor anywhere. It is very hard to find specific information of this bag since it was a limited edition. Please can you take a look and give me peace of mind


Sorry I cannot authenticate without the date code. It must be somewhere inside.


----------



## averagejoe

stamfan said:


> Hello, this is my first time buying preloved and also posting. I am not familiar with Dior so I thought I would ask for help in authenticating a preloved Diorama. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Diorama
> Online reseller name: fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-medium-diorama-black-837018


Photo of date code is required, as well as a close-up of the lock on the front and of the chain links.


----------



## averagejoe

baglover715 said:


> Totally! I’ve purchased a few bags there and never had an issue. I’ll just buy it and post additional pictures later.
> 
> On a separate note, it might be hard to tell from the photo but is it the color fard?


It could be Fard although I am not sure


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the engraving on the hardware between the C and D charms at the base of the strap is required.


Ok, I will ask. Thank you.


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


I appreciate your time. Thank you.


----------



## pehtomi

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I cannot authenticate without the date code. It must be somewhere inside.


Thank you so much for taking a look @averagejoe. I inspected the bag thoroughly once again pulling the lining totally out of the bag without finding the code. It should be a similar tag as in all lady Diors, am I right?

I must take this bag personally somewhere to be authentificated. Do you know if authentification can be made without the tag in that case? It did pass Vestiaire inspections for what that is worth and I will contact them to ask if they have kept details of authentificating without a tag there. Is it possible that Dior has forgotten to sew the code tag to the bag? Has that happened? 

Thanks in advance if you can answer to these questions


----------



## baglover715

averagejoe said:


> It could be Fard although I am not sure



Thank you! I was able to request some additional pictures. Please let me know if these are enough for the authentication request.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag is missing.


Thank you for your precious time and effort. It is truly invaluable. I have uploaded all the pictures again with the front of the interior tag. Thanks again.


----------



## Raaz

Please could also take a look at these to authenticate. Thank you again.


----------



## Raaz

I hope you don’t mind taking a look at this please if possible. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## averagejoe

pehtomi said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look @averagejoe. I inspected the bag thoroughly once again pulling the lining totally out of the bag without finding the code. It should be a similar tag as in all lady Diors, am I right?
> 
> I must take this bag personally somewhere to be authentificated. Do you know if authentification can be made without the tag in that case? It did pass Vestiaire inspections for what that is worth and I will contact them to ask if they have kept details of authentificating without a tag there. Is it possible that Dior has forgotten to sew the code tag to the bag? Has that happened?
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can answer to these questions


It is possible that there is no date code tag, although it makes it more difficult for me to authenticate the Lady Dior with since there are some pretty accurate fakes out there. Everything on your bag right now looks fine although I am not as sure without the date code.


----------



## averagejoe

baglover715 said:


> Thank you! I was able to request some additional pictures. Please let me know if these are enough for the authentication request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211590
> View attachment 5211590
> View attachment 5211591
> View attachment 5211592
> View attachment 5211593
> View attachment 5211594
> View attachment 5211595
> View attachment 5211596
> View attachment 5211597
> View attachment 5211598
> View attachment 5211599


Pictures of the front of the interior tag, the date code, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms would really help.


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Thank you for your precious time and effort. It is truly invaluable. I have uploaded all the pictures again with the front of the interior tag. Thanks again.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Please could also take a look at these to authenticate. Thank you again.


Photos of the front of the interior tag and of the logo engraving between the C and D hardware are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> I hope you don’t mind taking a look at this please if possible. Thank you ever so much.


Photos of the front of the interior tag, and of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much. Just a quick query…on the authenticity card it says Mykonos but the seller is presenting invoice from Germany…which does not add up. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the front of the interior tag and of the logo engraving between the C and D hardware are required.


This bag is sold out now sadly  thank you Regardless.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the front of the interior tag, and of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


Thank you. Will ask the seller.


----------



## htht1994

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post ever in the forum so i’m not entirely sure if I chose the right thread. If I’m wrong, please guide me to the right one 
I’ve been looking for a vintage dior bag and came across these types of date code very often. I tried to do a search on here but only the regular format (2 Numbers-2 Letters-4 Numbers) came up. If anyone has seen these format and know what it means, please enlighten me.
The first one does not have any number, just “modele exclusif”, is this for bags that m
The 2nd type is “2letters 1letter 4numbers”, could this one be fake?
Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Raaz

Raaz said:


> Thank you very much. Just a quick query…on the authenticity card it says Mykonos but the seller is presenting invoice from Germany…which does not add up. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


What do you think? Do you still think it is authenti?


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Thank you very much. Just a quick query…on the authenticity card it says Mykonos but the seller is presenting invoice from Germany…which does not add up. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


That's a bit suspicious. Did you already buy the bag? Not sure why the bag and card don't match. Is the date on the card different from the date of sale on the receipt?


----------



## averagejoe

htht1994 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post ever in the forum so i’m not entirely sure if I chose the right thread. If I’m wrong, please guide me to the right one
> I’ve been looking for a vintage dior bag and came across these types of date code very often. I tried to do a search on here but only the regular format (2 Numbers-2 Letters-4 Numbers) came up. If anyone has seen these format and know what it means, please enlighten me.
> The first one does not have any number, just “modele exclusif”, is this for bags that m
> The 2nd type is “2letters 1letter 4numbers”, could this one be fake?
> Thank you so much!!!!!!


Can you please post pictures of the entire bag for both of the bags you are talking about? I can't tell from just one photo. It is normal to have these variations but without more photos, I can't tell if the bags are authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> What do you think? Do you still think it is authenti?


I just answered your request. Please do not post a request more than once here.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> I just answered your request. Please do not post a request more than once here.


Of course…didn’t mean to cause you inconvenience. you help is truly appreciated.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> That's a bit suspicious. Did you already buy the bag? Not sure why the bag and card don't match. Is the date on the card different from the date of sale on the receipt?


Haven‘t bought the bag because of the discrepancy that came up today. Have asked the seller but no response. If its a fake bag then its scary how close they can match it to the real thing.


----------



## pehtomi

averagejoe said:


> It is possible that there is no date code tag, although it makes it more difficult for me to authenticate the Lady Dior with since there are some pretty accurate fakes out there. Everything on your bag right now looks fine although I am not as sure without the date code.


Thank you @averagejoe. The other Lady Dior I have in crinkled patent leather has exactly the same details in the metal parts and in every detail that can be compared. Vestiaire will kindly take another look at my bag even though a year has gone after buying it. That is positive. It is really scary to know that fakes can be be very accurate. It makes buying second hand very challenging.


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Haven‘t bought the bag because of the discrepancy that came up today. Have asked the seller but no response. If its a fake bag then its scary how close they can match it to the real thing.


I agree. Any detail that is weird should be taken as a red flag, as Dior fakes have become very accurate.


----------



## averagejoe

pehtomi said:


> Thank you @averagejoe. The other Lady Dior I have in crinkled patent leather has exactly the same details in the metal parts and in every detail that can be compared. Vestiaire will kindly take another look at my bag even though a year has gone after buying it. That is positive. It is really scary to know that fakes can be be very accurate. It makes buying second hand very challenging.


Dior fakes have increased in their accuracy manifold over the last 3 years due to the soaring popularity of the brand, with a greater demand for Dior fakes.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> I agree. Any detail that is weird should be taken as a red flag, as Dior fakes have become very accurate.


Such a shame. Thank you for all your efforts. For me, the hunt is on- particularly for the saddle bag.


----------



## BagsLover76

Hi, I want to buy a Dior Book Bag but I am not sure if is authentic, because the design was launched in 2020 but the serial number indicates that the bag was produced in 2016. Is this possible? I saw the same bag, same design on Vestiaire with the production date of 2015, so I am a bit confused. I will be greatfull if any one can help me with these


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## stamfan

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required, as well as a close-up of the lock on the front and of the chain links.


 Thank you for your reply. This is the date code and lock


----------



## averagejoe

stamfan said:


> Thank you for your reply. This is the date code and lock


I believe this is authentic


----------



## stamfan

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Eennnn

Hi everyone, 

Please help me authenticate this Dior bag.  I'm buying from local web so don't have the eBay link. Thanks!!

Name: dior montaigne 30
Color: blue
Image: 








						Screenshot-20211003-165137-01
					

Image Screenshot-20211003-165137-01 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Screenshot-20211004-000506-01
					

Image Screenshot-20211004-000506-01 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Screenshot-20211004-010031-01
					

Image Screenshot-20211004-010031-01 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Screenshot-20211004-220938-01
					

Image Screenshot-20211004-220938-01 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> That's a bit suspicious. Did you already buy the bag? Not sure why the bag and card don't match. Is the date on the card different from the date of sale on the receipt?


Reported seller for selling counterfeit goods on the website. Hope they take it down.


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Christian Dior saddle bag 
Item number 185080091912
Seller clowe-13
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## queen1986

Hi, I purchased this bag when fashionphile had a one day sale in sale. Please help me authenticate. It came with a dust bag and it seems care instructions. It did not come with an authentication card. Thank you.
Item name: Christian Dior Oblique Saddle Bag Blue
Online reseller name: Fashionphile 
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-oblique-saddle-bag-blue-811615


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag when fashionphile had a one day sale in sale. Please help me authenticate. It came with a dust bag and it seems care instructions. It did not come with an authentication card. Thank you.
> Item name: Christian Dior Oblique Saddle Bag Blue
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-oblique-saddle-bag-blue-811615


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Item Christian Dior saddle bag
> Item number 185080091912
> Seller clowe-13
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Eennnn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Dior bag.  I'm buying from local web so don't have the eBay link. Thanks!!
> 
> Name: dior montaigne 30
> Color: blue
> Image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot-20211003-165137-01
> 
> 
> Image Screenshot-20211003-165137-01 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot-20211004-000506-01
> 
> 
> Image Screenshot-20211004-000506-01 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot-20211004-010031-01
> 
> 
> Image Screenshot-20211004-010031-01 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot-20211004-220938-01
> 
> 
> Image Screenshot-20211004-220938-01 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Clear (non-blurry) photos of the interior logo, the dust bag, authenticity card (front and back), and other angles of the bag are required.


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Ok, yay! Thank you so much for all your help @averagejoe


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Hi everyone

I hope you can help me with that bag. It is real or not? 

I don't know exactly but I think this model is also Lady Dior?

It was sold on local marketplace.

Item Name: Dior Lady Dior
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link to pictures: -
Comments:

If you need some further photos pls let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Omg! I am always surprised by your knowledge
It looks legit to me


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Dior Saddle Bag Mini, Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard
Item number 353702066261
Seller michlom5
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Sad...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## Pinkie*

And second one 
item Christian dior saddle bag bag oblique lady authentic
Item number 313694492115
Seller France312
Link  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=709-127639-2357-0


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Keepall_in_TM said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I hope you can help me with that bag. It is real or not?
> 
> I don't know exactly but I think this model is also Lady Dior?
> 
> It was sold on local marketplace.
> 
> Item Name: Dior Lady Dior
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link to pictures: -
> Comments:
> 
> If you need some further photos pls let me know. Thanks in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Item Dior Saddle Bag Mini, Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard
> Item number 353702066261
> Seller michlom5
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Sad...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


Photo of date code, dustbag, and authenticity card are required, or else I cannot be sure about this item.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> And second one
> item Christian dior saddle bag bag oblique lady authentic
> Item number 313694492115
> Seller France312
> Link  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=709-127639-2357-0


I believe this is fake. I already authenticated this for someone else.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake. I already authenticated this for someone else.


Omg! Thanks


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. I also have an very good feeling. The seller is trustworthy imo.


----------



## baglover715

Hello again,

I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag via its link. Otherwise I’ll request more pictures or take more photos after purchasing. Thank you for your time in advance.

Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Grained Calfskin Medium Diorama Rose Poudre
Item number: 09 BO 0157 
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...8NiMcf9bInud5T0eQYmJfZlMsCzykIoBoCkgsQAvD_BwE


----------



## averagejoe

baglover715 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag via its link. Otherwise I’ll request more pictures or take more photos after purchasing. Thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Grained Calfskin Medium Diorama Rose Poudre
> Item number: 09 BO 0157
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...8NiMcf9bInud5T0eQYmJfZlMsCzykIoBoCkgsQAvD_BwE
> View attachment 5216266
> View attachment 5216267
> View attachment 5216268


I believe this is authentic


----------



## baglover715

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help. I still owe you some pictures on the other LD bag post. Will share those soon once I get everything.


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Hi! I wanted to get your opinion on the authenticity for this item? Please let me know. Thank you!
Item name:Grained Calfskin Small Diorama Flap Bag Black
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-small-diorama-flap-bag-black-842975


----------



## sabellina

Dear Dior Experts,
I found a beautiful Lady Dior Bag on a local second hand platform. I am a bit confused by the length of the straps. May I kindly ask you for your opinion if this is authentic? These photos are not mine, I just screenshotted them.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## sophia123

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag. 
Item name: Christian dior saddle bag
Item number: 185080091912
Seller ID: clowe-13
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Raaz

Hello. Please authenticate this. Thank you.


----------



## Raaz

And if its okay please authenticate this too. Thank you.  Search for a saddle bag is on…


----------



## baglover715

averagejoe said:


> Pictures of the front of the interior tag, the date code, and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms would really help.



Here are some additional pictures. Please let me know if you need anything else. Many thanks for the service you’re providing to our community.


----------



## queen1986

Hi @averagejoe, I am keeping the DIOR saddle bag you helped me authenticate recently.  Now I am looking for a strap to go with it. Can you please help authenticate this Dior strap? Thank you in advance.

Item name: Christian Dior Calfskin D Fence Saddle Bag Strap
Online reseller name: terrydowdy
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRIST...vpcwY79G19qhn2LVrotgyL99nNeAHw8xoCVaQQAvD_BwE


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## xindi924

Guaranteed authentic Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Navy Blue from FASHIONPHILE!
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-799986
Hello, please authenticate this Lady Dior. It does not come with dust bag and strap. It’s 2009 made I think. Thank you!


----------



## ankita017

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the back of the interior tag is required.


Hi Average Joe, 

Thank you so much for taking out time, 
I am attaching the photograph of back side of the inside Christian Dior tag and outside O leather charm. 

There are a couple of things I wanted to know, it would be of a great help if you can answer it for me. 
1. Is this a vintage bag? 
2. Does it come with the true gold hardware or gold plated hardware or gold-tone hardware? 
3. I bought this bag from a reseller, it costed me about 1450USD, do you think it is a fair price or should I take it back? 
4. Last, can you also figure out a year when this bag was produced? 

Thank you for doing this. Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## pehtomi

Dear Authenticator

Can you please authenticate this vintage Dior that is probably from the 1980's. According to the seller this was bought from a cruise ship store by her late aunt who barely used it. No box and no dustbag. The chain is not detachable. I could not find a similar bag with a chain anywhere from the internet. Only versions without the chain. 

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

xindi924 said:


> Guaranteed authentic Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Navy Blue from FASHIONPHILE!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-799986
> Hello, please authenticate this Lady Dior. It does not come with dust bag and strap. It’s 2009 made I think. Thank you!


Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

pehtomi said:


> Dear Authenticator
> 
> Can you please authenticate this vintage Dior that is probably from the 1980's. According to the seller this was bought from a cruise ship store by her late aunt who barely used it. No box and no dustbag. The chain is not detachable. I could not find a similar bag with a chain anywhere from the internet. Only versions without the chain.
> 
> Thanks again in advance.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ankita017 said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking out time,
> I am attaching the photograph of back side of the inside Christian Dior tag and outside O leather charm.
> 
> There are a couple of things I wanted to know, it would be of a great help if you can answer it for me.
> 1. Is this a vintage bag?
> 2. Does it come with the true gold hardware or gold plated hardware or gold-tone hardware?
> 3. I bought this bag from a reseller, it costed me about 1450USD, do you think it is a fair price or should I take it back?
> 4. Last, can you also figure out a year when this bag was produced?
> 
> Thank you for doing this. Looking forward to hear from you.


I believe this is authentic.

1) This is a vintage bag.
2) Gold-tone hardware.
3) I am not sure. It depends on the condition.
4) 1994-1997?


----------



## averagejoe

queen1986 said:


> Hi @averagejoe, I am keeping the DIOR saddle bag you helped me authenticate recently.  Now I am looking for a strap to go with it. Can you please help authenticate this Dior strap? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Calfskin D Fence Saddle Bag Strap
> Online reseller name: terrydowdy
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRIST...vpcwY79G19qhn2LVrotgyL99nNeAHw8xoCVaQQAvD_BwE


There are not enough details on the strap to authenticate with, like a logo embossing on the leather or made in Italy stamp.


----------



## averagejoe

baglover715 said:


> Here are some additional pictures. Please let me know if you need anything else. Many thanks for the service you’re providing to our community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217193
> View attachment 5217194
> View attachment 5217195
> View attachment 5217196
> View attachment 5217197


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> And if its okay please authenticate this too. Thank you.  Search for a saddle bag is on…


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Hello. Please authenticate this. Thank you.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sophia123 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag.
> Item name: Christian dior saddle bag
> Item number: 185080091912
> Seller ID: clowe-13
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-dior-saddle-bag-/185080091912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=szwilstkyEygeLkDMRYJwc0XnHc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 5216717
> View attachment 5216718
> View attachment 5216719
> View attachment 5216720
> View attachment 5216721
> View attachment 5216722
> View attachment 5216717
> View attachment 5216722


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sabellina said:


> Dear Dior Experts,
> I found a beautiful Lady Dior Bag on a local second hand platform. I am a bit confused by the length of the straps. May I kindly ask you for your opinion if this is authentic? These photos are not mine, I just screenshotted them.
> Thank you so much in advance!


I believe this is authentic. This is the Soft Lady Dior, not the original Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

himynameisalyssa said:


> Hi! I wanted to get your opinion on the authenticity for this item? Please let me know. Thank you!
> Item name:Grained Calfskin Small Diorama Flap Bag Black
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-small-diorama-flap-bag-black-842975
> 
> View attachment 5216560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216565


I believe this is authentic


----------



## baglover715

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time and putting up with all the photos back and forth  have a great weekend.


----------



## himynameisalyssa

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you! Appreciate you taking a look at this!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you soo much. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## queen1986

averagejoe said:


> There are not enough details on the strap to authenticate with, like a logo embossing on the leather or made in Italy stamp.


Ok, I’ll try to find one with a logo embossing on leather or made in Italy stamp. Thank you for your help.


----------



## pehtomi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## xindi924

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 of this thread for photo requirements.


 Pls help authenticate before removing the Fashionphile tag. Thank you.


----------



## Raaz

please help me to authentic this. Thank you.


----------



## xoxoh

Hihi, just purchased a small lady dior from a non ebay reseller (via IG). Will like to seek 2nd opinion on authenticity 
Thank you very much!  It doesnt come with box.


----------



## averagejoe

xindi924 said:


> Pls help authenticate before removing the Fashionphile tag. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

xoxoh said:


> Hihi, just purchased a small lady dior from a non ebay reseller (via IG). Will like to seek 2nd opinion on authenticity
> Thank you very much!  It doesnt come with box.


Can you please invert the lining of the pocket so that you can take a photo of the date code on the leather tag? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> please help me to authentic this. Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## xoxoh

averagejoe said:


> Can you please invert the lining of the pocket so that you can take a photo of the date code on the leather tag? Thanks!


Oooo thank you,  was struggling to take a photo of the tag, didnt know i can invert the lining easily >.< please find attached (: thank you!! Oh also attached authenticity card


----------



## ladynim

Hello, I bought Lady Dior matte 2019, second hand. I just want to be sure. Can you help me authenticate it? Thank you! 

the color is nude pink/blush, because of the light it looks little different.


----------



## Raaz

Raaz said:


> please help me to authentic this. Thank you.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for your time, expertise and effort.


----------



## MonAmie

Hi!

I would appreciate if someone could help me with this one.


Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin with Strap
Item number: 255129811246
Seller ID: iqrahvssain
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Mogambo66

Hi experts! I’ve been a Purse Forum member for a while, but have never owned a Dior. I recently purchased this bag second hand, but know absolutely nothing about the brand. Is there anyone here who could authenticate this and/or give me any information about it? I don’t see too many others like it online to really compare. It did not come with any documentation, but did come with a dust bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoffeeKat88

Please authenticate these two Dior purses . The first one might be called Kelly (first four pictures). 

The second one might be called Bobby and comes with a detachable coin purse (last three pictures).

Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ParisianAffair

Hello,

I understand costume jewellery is really hard to authenticate, but your opinion is still really appreciated. I have two items.
About the necklace, I don't think the aged brass is suppose to rub off with wear, but tell me if I'm wrong (I can always replate it)





Item name: Lucky locket Dior necklace?
Online reseller name: stylesnatcher
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../dior/gold-metal-dior-necklace-17911773.shtml

Second is a vintage costume pearl clip ons



Item name: Unknown, Vintage costume pearl clip on earrings
Online reseller name: VintageDiorLady
Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/1097946289/vintage-christian-dior-pearl-earrings


----------



## leleguedes

Hello! I hope you are all doing fine!
I have just bought my dream bag, the Dior Saddle, on vinted.


----------



## leleguedes

Hello! I hope you are all doing fine!
I have just bought my dream bag, the Dior Saddle, on vinted. I have two days to return if the item is fake, so I wanted to ask the experts an opinion on it. Does it seem authentic to you?


----------



## kimi_kimi

Hi! Can anybody help me figure out if these are authentic? I paid a lot for them


----------



## Emily Yang

kimi_kimi said:


> Hi! Can anybody help me figure out if these are authentic? I paid a lot for them


Unfortunately… these are not authentic.  A couple things - the post on the CD should be right in the middle of the straight line of the ‘D’ causing the distance between CD and J’ADIOR to be too small, the back piece of the J’ADIOR side - the ‘D’ and ‘I’ are not supposed to be flush with the letters. The bee side of the set… has more issues. The bee itself - wings, head, legs are all incorrect. The stinger in yours is basically an oval with lines on it, the authentic is oval ish but the lines are much deeper grooves that changes the smooth edges to visible dips. The stinger in yours also looks like a second piece on top of the metal where the in the authentic, it’s the same piece of metal.
Sorry, but I’m near 99.9% sure that you were duped


----------



## kimi_kimi

Thank you so much!


----------



## Emily Yang

leleguedes said:


> Hello! I hope you are all doing fine!
> I have just bought my dream bag, the Dior Saddle, on vinted. I have two days to return if the item is fake, so I wanted to ask the experts an opinion on it. Does it seem authentic to you?


Ok no lie, this looks really really good, but not authentic. Paperwork looks legit if you don’t read all of it. On the receipt - top left corner address is not the right address but the phone number right below is a legit Dior phone number. The address is also different from the one on the bottom of the receipt. The phone number on the very bottom is not a real number associated with Dior. Authentication card info is correct looking but the card itself looks weird to me (I don’t have any of mine on me right now so I can only base off memory). Also, the company changed internal systems so this version of receipts haven’t been used in at least 6 months. I’m going to overlook the front strap thing (the one not connected to the ‘D’) but the connection point is sloppy but it could be the lighting in the photo. The biggest indicator would be the actual flap over portion is way too soft, you wouldn’t be able to open the bag like this, it’s so rigid it stays in that curved shape even when you open it. In the authentic, the top flap is actually stitched to the outside of the bag, not on the inside, not as one piece. If you take a photo of the bag and the bag fully open (but of the full bag, not just interior shots) I could probably tell you with certainty. Personally, I would return it.


----------



## Emily Yang

MonAmie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could help me with this one.
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin with Strap
> Item number: 255129811246
> Seller ID: iqrahvssain
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


No!!!! Don’t get this one!!! This photos is smooth “calfskin” with black hardware. The ultra matte is a matte finish calfskin, it feels almost a little powdery. And the strap in the listing… doesn’t exist. Ultra matte hardware never goes on blue oblique. Save your money!!!


----------



## Emily Yang

queen1986 said:


> Hi @averagejoe, I am keeping the DIOR saddle bag you helped me authenticate recently.  Now I am looking for a strap to go with it. Can you please help authenticate this Dior strap? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Calfskin D Fence Saddle Bag Strap
> Online reseller name: terrydowdy
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRIST...vpcwY79G19qhn2LVrotgyL99nNeAHw8xoCVaQQAvD_BwE


This strap looks like it came off of another bag. It could actually be Dior but it isn’t sold this way. D Fence is also the name of a style of belts


----------



## darlouche

Hello, I hope you are well. I would be grateful if you could please confirm the authenticity of this Lady Dior. Thank you very much in advance.
Item name:*Christian Dior Womens Cannage Lady Dior Patent Leather Medium Handbag Green*
Item number: apologies I was not able to locate an item number
Online reseller name:Linda’s*** stuff
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/3844063239...oVEvdJdX4ay%2BGgphFY|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## freshringo

Hello! Hoping you wonderful people can help me authenticate this strap that I bought. It came with a dust bag and box, but no authenticity card (I'm unsure if these straps usually have one?). I can take more photos as well if needed. Thank you!

Item name: Christian Dior Canvas Embroidered Shoulder Strap Black Ultramatte 
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...idered-shoulder-strap-black-ultramatte-855717


----------



## darlouche

darlouche said:


> Hello, I hope you are well. I would be grateful if you could please confirm the authenticity of this Lady Dior. Thank you very much in advance. Sorry for reposting, with item number.
> Item name:*Christian Dior Womens Cannage Lady Dior Patent Leather Medium Handbag Green*
> Item number: 384406323937
> Online reseller name:Linda’s*** stuff
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/384406323937?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item59806702e1:g:wYEAAOSwp05hSjWb&amdata=enc:AQAGAAACkPYe5NmHp%2B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSQuF9OYLb3wphIAOfpJK8RjqhERKLl3oCTaOqdNphowmyAWEGRHAdIRElXGhs9j6wCQw8Uny0SLPCeSYywKAXtahL%2FG%2FUM0dMouajOWXm6I4NHGVILTYOSTVQOIFabrdmsHD2TkHbG%2FKbgK%2FMO%2FD4R5uLNXOtZnoHO7wEDM2c5jaVjweHTskZr0QtGCn5ovgDhjRBOk%2Bo4Uhrtjsj9QlbU9rH%2Bk8BovWHqyaiPHr5Oi0U4IH%2BY8K8sXiNj3my4OT4TDRb5P8QV0qIVaqLzOWpW6zNkLrw26ENGDxveABB8%2Fkj6D9mlz4arLed9LI52JUPLEXppIDYT2XYUdsXX2uFLf0CipY5%2F8rGywh1Fx4LxE5WIsUaY%2BaRNtJk3ax%2FgV0sbPYGYxk%2FB44qDTvrUnXNMPf3MJ5H8hoZE4Y%2F7lYNzzyhHjKPfdmBtfpDrNvE7I26nE4tyVpSv7rnFPf2OzWXuFVwWliGd1HZqydPJYMws4G%2FqMn8bqbldN5RAu7S0%2BozAUk%2F7UGB7SP%2FGc5N%2BQchFwMEVKNn%2B6Tce%2FbhHE%2FsTMi5rxInfO0LBROD7G98gSPBOEIprrGe95guN9AFTN8fr1%2FifGmI60WWPmiDWhDGgije8h%2Ba0LobmhFsHIwB2h78IQHrdkaYCl0%2FUsfV4wHbxqaWuaEDL1RKnEVMrpmRM5g5vWC%2Fi8yphWgVV9uKgInQwM6Z0qpEne8%2FVZ9LXkCRMniaQETMkjuJEUv75qldSWwlSuuGvUbGzOTrpCIVEKom51EQHl5tzZa%2B5rrbfIKGdSkJOLDe8T5b8DhcHREdRpMvQyoVEvdJdX4ay%2BGgphFY|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## linser94

Can you please help me to authanticate this Vintage Dior Bag?


----------



## eikibb

Hi Authenticators,

I saw this bag at my local reseller store, wonder if you can give me a helping hand on authenticating this bag?

much appreciated!!


Item name: Christian Dior Canvas Lady D-lite Bag
reseller name: Brand Off Tokyo
Direct URL link:  sorry no link cause I see it in my local store ..


----------



## Narnanz

Hoping @averagejoe  is a ok as we havent seen him around lately.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ParisianAffair said:


> Hello,
> 
> I understand costume jewellery is really hard to authenticate, but your opinion is still really appreciated. I have two items.
> About the necklace, I don't think the aged brass is suppose to rub off with wear, but tell me if I'm wrong (I can always replate it)
> 
> View attachment 5225674
> View attachment 5225678
> 
> 
> Item name: Lucky locket Dior necklace?
> Online reseller name: stylesnatcher
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../dior/gold-metal-dior-necklace-17911773.shtml
> 
> Second is a vintage costume pearl clip ons
> View attachment 5225689
> 
> 
> Item name: Unknown, Vintage costume pearl clip on earrings
> Online reseller name: VintageDiorLady
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/1097946289/vintage-christian-dior-pearl-earrings


They both look good to me.


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> Hoping @averagejoe  is a ok as we havent seen him around lately.


Thanks! I've been super busy and only posted on some threads here and there for leisure. I have a bit more time now.


----------



## averagejoe

eikibb said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I saw this bag at my local reseller store, wonder if you can give me a helping hand on authenticating this bag?
> 
> much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Canvas Lady D-lite Bag
> reseller name: Brand Off Tokyo
> Direct URL link:  sorry no link cause I see it in my local store ..


Missing photo of date code and logo on the dustbag.


----------



## averagejoe

linser94 said:


> Can you please help me to authanticate this Vintage Dior Bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232886
> View attachment 5232887
> View attachment 5232888
> View attachment 5232889
> View attachment 5232890
> View attachment 5232891
> View attachment 5232892
> View attachment 5232893
> View attachment 5232894


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

darlouche said:


> Hello, I hope you are well. I would be grateful if you could please confirm the authenticity of this Lady Dior. Thank you very much in advance.
> Item name:*Christian Dior Womens Cannage Lady Dior Patent Leather Medium Handbag Green*
> Item number: apologies I was not able to locate an item number
> Online reseller name:Linda’s*** stuff
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/384406323937?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item59806702e1:g:wYEAAOSwp05hSjWb&amdata=enc:AQAGAAACkPYe5NmHp%2B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSQuF9OYLb3wphIAOfpJK8RjqhERKLl3oCTaOqdNphowmyAWEGRHAdIRElXGhs9j6wCQw8Uny0SLPCeSYywKAXtahL%2FG%2FUM0dMouajOWXm6I4NHGVILTYOSTVQOIFabrdmsHD2TkHbG%2FKbgK%2FMO%2FD4R5uLNXOtZnoHO7wEDM2c5jaVjweHTskZr0QtGCn5ovgDhjRBOk%2Bo4Uhrtjsj9QlbU9rH%2Bk8BovWHqyaiPHr5Oi0U4IH%2BY8K8sXiNj3my4OT4TDRb5P8QV0qIVaqLzOWpW6zNkLrw26ENGDxveABB8%2Fkj6D9mlz4arLed9LI52JUPLEXppIDYT2XYUdsXX2uFLf0CipY5%2F8rGywh1Fx4LxE5WIsUaY%2BaRNtJk3ax%2FgV0sbPYGYxk%2FB44qDTvrUnXNMPf3MJ5H8hoZE4Y%2F7lYNzzyhHjKPfdmBtfpDrNvE7I26nE4tyVpSv7rnFPf2OzWXuFVwWliGd1HZqydPJYMws4G%2FqMn8bqbldN5RAu7S0%2BozAUk%2F7UGB7SP%2FGc5N%2BQchFwMEVKNn%2B6Tce%2FbhHE%2FsTMi5rxInfO0LBROD7G98gSPBOEIprrGe95guN9AFTN8fr1%2FifGmI60WWPmiDWhDGgije8h%2Ba0LobmhFsHIwB2h78IQHrdkaYCl0%2FUsfV4wHbxqaWuaEDL1RKnEVMrpmRM5g5vWC%2Fi8yphWgVV9uKgInQwM6Z0qpEne8%2FVZ9LXkCRMniaQETMkjuJEUv75qldSWwlSuuGvUbGzOTrpCIVEKom51EQHl5tzZa%2B5rrbfIKGdSkJOLDe8T5b8DhcHREdRpMvQyoVEvdJdX4ay%2BGgphFY|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

freshringo said:


> Hello! Hoping you wonderful people can help me authenticate this strap that I bought. It came with a dust bag and box, but no authenticity card (I'm unsure if these straps usually have one?). I can take more photos as well if needed. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Canvas Embroidered Shoulder Strap Black Ultramatte
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...idered-shoulder-strap-black-ultramatte-855717


Sorry without a dustbag and tag, the strap doesn't have enough details to authenticate with.


----------



## averagejoe

CoffeeKat88 said:


> Please authenticate these two Dior purses . The first one might be called Kelly (first four pictures).
> 
> The second one might be called Bobby and comes with a detachable coin purse (last three pictures).
> 
> Thanks!


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

Mogambo66 said:


> Hi experts! I’ve been a Purse Forum member for a while, but have never owned a Dior. I recently purchased this bag second hand, but know absolutely nothing about the brand. Is there anyone here who could authenticate this and/or give me any information about it? I don’t see too many others like it online to really compare. It did not come with any documentation, but did come with a dust bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5225143
> View attachment 5225144
> View attachment 5225145
> View attachment 5225146
> 
> View attachment 5225147
> View attachment 5225148
> View attachment 5225149
> View attachment 5225150
> View attachment 5225151
> View attachment 5225153
> View attachment 5225154


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

MonAmie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could help me with this one.
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Black Ultramatte Calfskin with Strap
> Item number: 255129811246
> Seller ID: iqrahvssain
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christia...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


I believe this is fake


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I've been super busy and only posted on some threads here and there for leisure. I have a bit more time now.


Glad you are well and hope you enjoyed your leisure time.
We all take our Authenticators for granted sometimes and when we don't see them for a while you tend to wonder.


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! Let me know if you think this is authentic. I have a feeling it's too good to be true. Thanks so much. 

-Carol


----------



## darlouche

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## rufinu

Dear Averagejoe,
I hope there are enough info to tell. Do you think this is authentic? Thanks.
Name: Christian Dior Neutral Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Large Lady
Seller:  ellasimran 
Link:https://www.depop.com/products/ellasimran-christian-dior-neutral-cannage-quilted/


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hi! Let me know if you think this is authentic. I have a feeling it's too good to be true. Thanks so much.
> 
> -Carol


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Dear Averagejoe,
> I hope there are enough info to tell. Do you think this is authentic? Thanks.
> Name: Christian Dior Neutral Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Large Lady
> Seller:  ellasimran
> Link:https://www.depop.com/products/ellasimran-christian-dior-neutral-cannage-quilted/


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! 
Thanks for your response. Was wondering if this one is authentic as well.
Christian Dior Saddle bag in White Python
Seller: ellasimran
https://www.depop.com/products/ellasimran-christian-dior-saddle-bag-in/

Thank you!


----------



## rufinu

Dear Dior lovers,
I like to get a vintage Lady Dior but it's so confusing to authenticate. I have seen 3 types of linings including cannage pattern, oblique pattern and suede alike material, and they all claim to be authentic. Do your babies come in these linings? Any other different linings?
Also the interior label can come in 2 different forms, the flippable tag with serial number at the back, or a sewn-on label with separate serial no. tag in the inner pocket. Can you have the sewn-on (separate serial no tag) in medium size?
Thanks x million


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for your response. Was wondering if this one is authentic as well.
> Christian Dior Saddle bag in White Python
> Seller: ellasimran
> https://www.depop.com/products/ellasimran-christian-dior-saddle-bag-in/
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Dear Dior lovers,
> I like to get a vintage Lady Dior but it's so confusing to authenticate. I have seen 3 types of linings including cannage pattern, oblique pattern and suede alike material, and they all claim to be authentic. Do your babies come in these linings? Any other different linings?
> Also the interior label can come in 2 different forms, the flippable tag with serial number at the back, or a sewn-on label with separate serial no. tag in the inner pocket. Can you have the sewn-on (separate serial no tag) in medium size?
> Thanks x million


Feel free to post the bag you're interested here in this thread. There were several different linings used.


----------



## ParisianAffair

averagejoe said:


> They both look good to me.


Thank you for your time!


----------



## sandra5340

Hello Authenticators, please could you authenticate this lady dior for me. Thank you very much


----------



## sandra5340

Here are some extra photos of the strap hardware


----------



## sandra5340

sandra5340 said:


> Hello Authenticators, please could you authenticate this lady dior for me. Thank you very much


----------



## totally

Hi there! I would greatly appreciate an authentication opinion on this Miss Dior Promenade pouch! Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

sandra5340 said:


> Hello Authenticators, please could you authenticate this lady dior for me. Thank you very much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

totally said:


> Hi there! I would greatly appreciate an authentication opinion on this Miss Dior Promenade pouch! Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5235596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235601


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jzxjzx845

Does anyone happen to know what year was the Dior saddle first released? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

jzxjzx845 said:


> Does anyone happen to know what year was the Dior saddle first released? Thanks


You mean by John Galliano? If so, then 1999


----------



## lakeshow

Hi Dior fans. Earlier this week I was at a local luggage repair store to get my suitcase fixed. Among the jumble of dusty, random vintage/used leather goods I spotted this vintage Dior clutch and took it home for $25! Can anyone help in verifying it’s authenticity or dating it? My first thought was maybe it was a licensed or cosmetics promotional item as I can’t find anything online with the similar logo on the front. Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## CACO

Hello new here in the forum, recently purchased a lady dior cannage medium lambskin from a japan reseller, i noticed that the print of the O charm st the back says christian dior made in paris still and i saw several reviews saying it should just be christian dior, anyone has a similar experience? Did dior changed their details over the years? I think the one i bought was 2012


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## maddie98

Hello, I'm in the process of buying a pre-loved Dior Saddle Oblique Jacquard (Medium) from a friend-of-a-friend who doesnt live in my city. She has sent me photos and a video, as well as a screenshot of a credit card statement from Holt Renfrew associated with the purchase however she no longer has the original authenticity cards. So far it looks OK to me, but I just wanted a second opinion since I know that this is one of the most commonly replicated bags at the moment.

The only concern I have is that the "Christian Dior" *stamping on the inside tag is not perfect* - the "s" looks slightly smudged, but ive heard that the stamping is done by hand and often has slight imperfections. Some people say that perfectly crisp stamping that looks too uniform could be a sign that it's a replica. Not sure what you guys think.

Thank you so much! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Mogambo66

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi! Thanks for your response! I was just wondering if you might be able to point out some of the details that make you suspect this bag is fake. I am still learning and would like to know what to look out for!


----------



## doradolly

Hello,

I was hoping to get this bag authenticated.
Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: Purchased second hand not o
Direct URL link: no link

I was comparing the bags to others but mine doesn’t have a serial number on the back. Also the leather tab is not rounded. I own a mini lady which is from the 90s with similar markings. 

hope you can help.
Much appreciated.
Warmest,
Dora


----------



## andgigitoo

Hi everyone, 

I'm brand new to this blog and to purchasing vintage. I recently acquired a vintage Christian Dior bag but I'm not certain of its authenticity nor what type of style it is. The bag was authenticated by an authentication site, but I'm still not fully convinced. Would love to get *any* type of insight on this purse and what its history could be. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

maddie98 said:


> Hello, I'm in the process of buying a pre-loved Dior Saddle Oblique Jacquard (Medium) from a friend-of-a-friend who doesnt live in my city. She has sent me photos and a video, as well as a screenshot of a credit card statement from Holt Renfrew associated with the purchase however she no longer has the original authenticity cards. So far it looks OK to me, but I just wanted a second opinion since I know that this is one of the most commonly replicated bags at the moment.
> 
> The only concern I have is that the "Christian Dior" *stamping on the inside tag is not perfect* - the "s" looks slightly smudged, but ive heard that the stamping is done by hand and often has slight imperfections. Some people say that perfectly crisp stamping that looks too uniform could be a sign that it's a replica. Not sure what you guys think.
> 
> Thank you so much! I appreciate the help!
> 
> View attachment 5238046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238055


Can you please provide a photo of the date code? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Mogambo66 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your response! I was just wondering if you might be able to point out some of the details that make you suspect this bag is fake. I am still learning and would like to know what to look out for!


Sorry we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake here.


----------



## averagejoe

doradolly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping to get this bag authenticated.
> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: Purchased second hand not o
> Direct URL link: no link
> 
> I was comparing the bags to others but mine doesn’t have a serial number on the back. Also the leather tab is not rounded. I own a mini lady which is from the 90s with similar markings.
> 
> hope you can help.
> Much appreciated.
> Warmest,
> Dora


Looks okay to me so far but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## averagejoe

andgigitoo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm brand new to this blog and to purchasing vintage. I recently acquired a vintage Christian Dior bag but I'm not certain of its authenticity nor what type of style it is. The bag was authenticated by an authentication site, but I'm still not fully convinced. Would love to get *any* type of insight on this purse and what its history could be.
> 
> Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lakeshow said:


> Hi Dior fans. Earlier this week I was at a local luggage repair store to get my suitcase fixed. Among the jumble of dusty, random vintage/used leather goods I spotted this vintage Dior clutch and took it home for $25! Can anyone help in verifying it’s authenticity or dating it? My first thought was maybe it was a licensed or cosmetics promotional item as I can’t find anything online with the similar logo on the front. Any insight would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5237783
> View attachment 5237784
> View attachment 5237785
> View attachment 5237786
> View attachment 5237787
> View attachment 5237788
> View attachment 5237789
> View attachment 5237790
> View attachment 5237791


I believe this is fake


----------



## doradolly

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me so far but I'm not 100% sure.


Thanks for getting back. What are you not sure about?
Much appreciated,
Dora


----------



## andgigitoo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for the fast response, I really appreciate it! By any chance, do you know what type of bag this is? I've been digging the internet for Dior styles and it looks closest to a Dior Diorama but I know that didn't come out until 2015. If you don't know, no worries I really appreciate the response regardless


----------



## averagejoe

andgigitoo said:


> Thank you so much for the fast response, I really appreciate it! By any chance, do you know what type of bag this is? I've been digging the internet for Dior styles and it looks closest to a Dior Diorama but I know that didn't come out until 2015. If you don't know, no worries I really appreciate the response regardless


Sorry, I have no idea if this style even had a unique name!


----------



## averagejoe

doradolly said:


> Thanks for getting back. What are you not sure about?
> Much appreciated,
> Dora


Missing a date code and also the logo engraving at the back looks a tiny bit off. Doesn't mean it's fake. Just can't be sure.


----------



## sreyesrp

Please authenticate this!

Saw it online and wanted to buy it! Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Please authenticate this!
> 
> Saw it online and wanted to buy it! Thanks


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## sreyesrp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Okay thanks!


----------



## sreyesrp

Can you please authenticate this! Thank you. Trying to buy it online


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Can you please authenticate this! Thank you. Trying to buy it online


I believe this is fake


----------



## sreyesrp

Can you please authenticate this dior bag! Thank you!


----------



## bluelavvy

Please help me authenticate this Dior saddle! thanks


----------



## anothercharm

Dear TPFers,

Item name: Diorissimo 

I want to buy this bag online. All look good to me but I am skeptical about the "Made in Italy" stamp and the little gold faint on the round "Christian Dior" tag so I am not sure. Also, is the lining colour supposed to be more pink. This looks more red to me?

Could you please help authenticate? Thank you very much for your kind help.


----------



## bluelavvy

And as well, this saddle as well! I've been contemplating on the two (ultra matte and white), but I'm not sure of its authenticity for each piece. Video of the white saddle is here: Video of the bag. Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## SQ23

Hello hoping you could authenticate this for me, it all looks okay except for the date code which seems much too recent for when I recall this bag being produced, any insight would be greatly appreciated!!


Item name: lady Dior python 
Online reseller name: beccas bags 
Direct URL link:https://beccasbags.ca/products/christian-dior-lady-bag-3?_pos=10&_sid=d7d737a40&_ss=r


----------



## sacha1009

Good afternoon. How are u guys. Hopefully everyone is ok...I need help to authenticate this for me. Thank u very much..really appreciated.

Item name: DIOR OBLIQUE TOTE BAG SIZE SMALL

Online seller name: madisyn430

Item number: 224677179014

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2246771790...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

He considered this is authentic. Pls.I need help..Thank u very very much. Really appreciated.


----------



## sacha1009

I have another one pls. Thank very much.

Title. Dior oblique tote small

Seller's name: katejaniahidalgo

Item number: 255200938048 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2552009380...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

Really appreciated in advance. Have a great day!


----------



## L'orée

Hello,

Can anyone please help to authenticate this book tote for me? New to Dior...
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Can you please authenticate this dior bag! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5241667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241673


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bluelavvy said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior saddle! thanks
> View attachment 5242795
> View attachment 5242796
> View attachment 5242797
> View attachment 5242798


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

pimpisa said:


> Dear TPFers,
> 
> Item name: Diorissimo
> 
> I want to buy this bag online. All look good to me but I am skeptical about the "Made in Italy" stamp and the little gold faint on the round "Christian Dior" tag so I am not sure. Also, is the lining colour supposed to be more pink. This looks more red to me?
> 
> Could you please help authenticate? Thank you very much for your kind help.
> 
> View attachment 5242999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243012


Looks okay so far, but I would like to see the date code stamp. Also, the red colour isn't that pink. It looks fine in the pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

bluelavvy said:


> And as well, this saddle as well! I've been contemplating on the two (ultra matte and white), but I'm not sure of its authenticity for each piece. Video of the white saddle is here: Video of the bag. Thanks so much for your time!
> View attachment 5243137
> View attachment 5243138
> View attachment 5243140


Not enough photos. The date code cannot be deciphered from the blurry picture. Needs several more close-up pictures, including of the front of the interior tag, back of the hardware between the C and D, and of the authenticity card, receipt, dust-bag, and other things that came with the bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Hello hoping you could authenticate this for me, it all looks okay except for the date code which seems much too recent for when I recall this bag being produced, any insight would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Item name: lady Dior python
> Online reseller name: beccas bags
> Direct URL link:https://beccasbags.ca/products/christian-dior-lady-bag-3?_pos=10&_sid=d7d737a40&_ss=r


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sacha1009 said:


> Good afternoon. How are u guys. Hopefully everyone is ok...I need help to authenticate this for me. Thank u very much..really appreciated.
> 
> Item name: DIOR OBLIQUE TOTE BAG SIZE SMALL
> 
> Online seller name: madisyn430
> 
> Item number: 224677179014
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224677179014?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=ce426d1d978744d1b44be177bba30948&bu=43808967289&osub=-1~1&crd=20211107125027&segname=11051&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> 
> He considered this is authentic. Pls.I need help..Thank u very very much. Really appreciated.


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

L'orée said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone please help to authenticate this book tote for me? New to Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244510
> View attachment 5244512
> View attachment 5244513
> View attachment 5244514
> View attachment 5244515
> View attachment 5244516
> View attachment 5244517
> View attachment 5244518
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sacha1009 said:


> I have another one pls. Thank very much.
> 
> Title. Dior oblique tote small
> 
> Seller's name: katejaniahidalgo
> 
> Item number: 255200938048
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/255200938048?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=4e2c497928d74394a90d13c7df0c3813&bu=43808967289&osub=-1~1&crd=20211107173259&segname=11051&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> 
> Really appreciated in advance. Have a great day!


I believe this is fake


----------



## anothercharm

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay so far, but I would like to see the date code stamp. Also, the red colour isn't that pink. It looks fine in the pictures.



Thank you so much for your help, averagejoe!


----------



## L'orée

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much!!! Appreciated your help!!!


----------



## sacha1009

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank u very much!


----------



## sacha1009

Good day again. need help again pls. really want to have Dior. I am new for Dior. Really appreciated.

Title: Dior Oblique tote bag

Seller's Name: kasey-morri 

Item #: 175006490933

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/175006490933

Thank u


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much AJ!! This style was still made in 2018?


----------



## Newbie1895

averagejoe said:


> I suggest not getting this style. Strangely all of the ones on the pre-owned market have this wear. I think they chose a leather that is way too delicate to be paired with such a hard-wearing canvas.


Hi. I recently purchased a hard-core bag that I have been obsessing over for months. The wear on the piping did not show up in the pictures but this is what it looks like on all four corners. I am very easy on my bags. Can I put leather polish over the wear spots and use it? Or will this just get worse and I should just return it and keep looking?


----------



## pavalola

Dear authenticators, I'm new to Dior and looking to purchase a pre-loved 30 montaigne. Could you please see if the bag might be authentic? I notice the Christian Dior placement is a bit off centered in the tag, but heard that it is done by hand and this could be normal?


----------



## karan01492

Good evening!
Could you please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag? I bought it secondhand from an online seller. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

sacha1009 said:


> Good day again. need help again pls. really want to have Dior. I am new for Dior. Really appreciated.
> 
> Title: Dior Oblique tote bag
> 
> Seller's Name: kasey-morri
> 
> Item #: 175006490933
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/175006490933
> 
> Thank u


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> Hi. I recently purchased a hard-core bag that I have been obsessing over for months. The wear on the piping did not show up in the pictures but this is what it looks like on all four corners. I am very easy on my bags. Can I put leather polish over the wear spots and use it? Or will this just get worse and I should just return it and keep looking?
> View attachment 5246779


I would return this. This cannot be easily repaired as the piping would need to be replaced, which means that the bag would have to be taken apart. Unless Dior is doing that, I don't trust anyone else to do a nice job and keep the shape of the bag the same.


----------



## averagejoe

pavalola said:


> Dear authenticators, I'm new to Dior and looking to purchase a pre-loved 30 montaigne. Could you please see if the bag might be authentic? I notice the Christian Dior placement is a bit off centered in the tag, but heard that it is done by hand and this could be normal?
> 
> View attachment 5247497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247506
> 
> View attachment 5247507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247508
> 
> View attachment 5247509
> 
> View attachment 5247510
> 
> View attachment 5247511
> 
> View attachment 5247512
> 
> View attachment 5247513
> 
> View attachment 5247514


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

karan01492 said:


> Good evening!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior saddle bag? I bought it secondhand from an online seller. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your help!


I believe this is fake


----------



## sacha1009

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


Thank u..I will..He said he can't take a photo right now but he will.. thank u I really really appreciated..


----------



## rufinu

Hi,
Is it authentic? Also see more photos from our conversation. Thanks a lot.
Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Bag
Online reseller name: Hafisa Sow
Direct URL Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/933757120572343


----------



## skglovespurses

Looking for advice please. Local shop is selling this. I went to see it in person. It’s in great condition but, no date or serial number anywhere that we can see? The handles easily fall over as well which had me guessing the authenticity. She said she had it Authenticated w Entrupy. What do you think based on these photos? Also came w two dust bags, one w the swan, the other w Dior in grey , the letter D had a small crack in the vinyl I noticed. Thank you !


----------



## sphclrz

Hello! I would like to ask if anyone could help me authenticate this pair of Dior shoes. Seller sells both authentic and copy items and indicate when the it is authentic or not. In this case, the seller indicates that it is guaranteed authentic. 
Item name: Walk n’ Dior sneakers
Online reseller name: pwz_888
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/OPyO9npt9kb


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Hi,
> Is it authentic? Also see more photos from our conversation. Thanks a lot.
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Lady Dior Bag
> Online reseller name: Hafisa Sow
> Direct URL Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/933757120572343
> 
> View attachment 5248282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248284


Please see post 1 for photo requirements. The link does not take me to the item, either.


----------



## averagejoe

skglovespurses said:


> Looking for advice please. Local shop is selling this. I went to see it in person. It’s in great condition but, no date or serial number anywhere that we can see? The handles easily fall over as well which had me guessing the authenticity. She said she had it Authenticated w Entrupy. What do you think based on these photos? Also came w two dust bags, one w the swan, the other w Dior in grey , the letter D had a small crack in the vinyl I noticed. Thank you !


There is a logo inside that needs to be photographed, as well as the logo behind the DIOR charms. The date code is inside the interior pocket, sewn into the lining.

Photos of the dustbags are required, too.


----------



## averagejoe

sphclrz said:


> Hello! I would like to ask if anyone could help me authenticate this pair of Dior shoes. Seller sells both authentic and copy items and indicate when the it is authentic or not. In this case, the seller indicates that it is guaranteed authentic.
> Item name: Walk n’ Dior sneakers
> Online reseller name: pwz_888
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/OPyO9npt9kb
> 
> View attachment 5249054


I believe this is fake


----------



## skglovespurses

averagejoe said:


> There is a logo inside that needs to be photographed, as well as the logo behind the DIOR charms. The date code is inside the interior pocket, sewn into the lining.
> 
> Photos of the dustbags are required, too.



Thank you  I decided to pass on the bag. It just didn’t feel “right” if that makes sense. Felt quite light. I think it’s a super fake. She also has numerous complaints on the review section stating she sells fakes. Thanks for your help anyway!!!


----------



## scali1101

Hi everyone can you give me your thoughts on this purse if it’s authentic?


----------



## rufinu

Hi, 
Let me try again. I attach as many photos as possible. Is this Lady Dior authentic? Thanks a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

scali1101 said:


> Hi everyone can you give me your thoughts on this purse if it’s authentic?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Hi,
> Let me try again. I attach as many photos as possible. Is this Lady Dior authentic? Thanks a lot.


I believe this is fake


----------



## scali1101

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks for your response I appreciate it!


----------



## maddie98

averagejoe said:


> Can you please provide a photo of the date code? Thanks!


Hello, I am so sorry about the delayed response! I had some trouble finding the photo, my bad! Here it is.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

maddie98 said:


> Hello, I am so sorry about the delayed response! I had some trouble finding the photo, my bad! Here it is.


I looked back at your original post. Two different bags are pictured. The bag in the first few pictures is not the same as the bag in the latter pictures.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hi Joe,
I came across this Dior bag on this auction site. It looks fake to me so I wonder whether they authenticate bags before putting them up. But maybe I am wrong! 

Here's the link: https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0117/lot-2166eb68-ebc0-4352-9c9b-adde010b78f1

There are not a lot of photos on it though.  

Thank you


----------



## maddie98

averagejoe said:


> I looked back at your original post. Two different bags are pictured. The bag in the first few pictures is not the same as the bag in the latter pictures.



Thanks for your quick feedback. I believe she said theres two sets of photos that were taken under different lighting situations, hence the colors look different. I know that you are not allowed to disclose why you think something is fake/real, but which elements make you think that the bags are different? Are you allowed to explain? Thanks so much!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Sorry I didn't post it in the right format. Don't know how to delete that post. Please see below:


Item name: Dior Saddle bag ( *A LADIES CHRISTIAN DIOR SADDLE BAG WITH CREAM AND GOLD DETAILING *)
Online reseller name:  LOCKE & ENGLAND on the Salesroom 
Direct URL link: https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0117/lot-2166eb68-ebc0-4352-9c9b-adde010b78f1

Thank you very much



kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Hi Joe,
> I came across this Dior bag on this auction site. It looks fake to me so I wonder whether they authenticate bags before putting them up. But maybe I am wrong!
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0117/lot-2166eb68-ebc0-4352-9c9b-adde010b78f1
> 
> There are not a lot of photos on it though.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sphclrz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## namja_girl

Hi, 
I would appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag. I’m not sure what’s the model or when it’s manufactured. Seller said there is no authenticity card or serial number as it is a vintage piece.

Item name: Dior vintage crossbody bag
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/DAsXP9oqclb


----------



## averagejoe

maddie98 said:


> Thanks for your quick feedback. I believe she said theres two sets of photos that were taken under different lighting situations, hence the colors look different. I know that you are not allowed to disclose why you think something is fake/real, but which elements make you think that the bags are different? Are you allowed to explain? Thanks so much!


It is actually of 2 different bags. It is not the lighting. You can see it in how the Oblique pattern meets the edges of the bag. That is a red flag.


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Hi Joe,
> I came across this Dior bag on this auction site. It looks fake to me so I wonder whether they authenticate bags before putting them up. But maybe I am wrong!
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0117/lot-2166eb68-ebc0-4352-9c9b-adde010b78f1
> 
> There are not a lot of photos on it though.
> 
> Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

namja_girl said:


> Hi,
> I would appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag. I’m not sure what’s the model or when it’s manufactured. Seller said there is no authenticity card or serial number as it is a vintage piece.
> 
> Item name: Dior vintage crossbody bag
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/DAsXP9oqclb


I believe this is authentic, but the box and dust bag do not belong to this bag.


----------



## namja_girl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, but the box and dust bag do not belong to this bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## llibby

Hi, Please could you authenticate this Dior bag?
Warm wishes


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much Joe!


----------



## rosesandteacups

Hello! Can I please have my lady dior authenticated? Here are the pictures, thank you


----------



## rosesandteacups

Deleted


----------



## rosesandteacups

rosesandteacups said:


> Hello! Can I please have my lady dior authenticated? Here are the pictures, thank you



more pics. Sorry for the mistake, I don’t know how to delete a post!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## frarov

Hello!
Can you help me with this Lady Dior bag? Thank you


----------



## rufinu

Hi,
Firstly I like to thank you for answering my previous queries. I found this canvas Lady Dior here. Is it authentic? Generally have you seen less counterfeits of canvas Lady Dior? Thanks a lot.
Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Cannage Hand Bag Nylon Red Vintage
Online reseller name: KenGee74
Direct URL link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m44735953927/


----------



## njnear

Please assist in the authentication of this Dior scarf.  The Christian Dior logo is not centered and is cut off and the tag looks suspicious.

Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Shawl Black White Silk Hallmark Toile de Jouy motif Silk 
Item number: n/a
Seller ID: activlady
Direct URL link:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/275001252991?hash=item40075a1c7f:g:xAIAAOSwvRXhd1Eg

Thank you in advance for your time and expert efforts!


----------



## olilili

Dear Authenticators, can you help authenticate this Dior bag that I just got? Thanks a lot!


----------



## sacha1009

Good day authenticator. I need help for this. Really appreciated,. Thank u

Title: Christian Dior Book Tote Large Bag Oblique Canvas Navy

Seller's Name: purpose.jpn 

Item #: 265381580369

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265381580369


----------



## averagejoe

frarov said:


> Hello!
> Can you help me with this Lady Dior bag? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5252849
> 
> View attachment 5252854
> View attachment 5252855
> View attachment 5252857
> View attachment 5252858
> View attachment 5252859
> View attachment 5252861
> View attachment 5252862
> View attachment 5252863
> View attachment 5252864
> View attachment 5252865


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Hi,
> Firstly I like to thank you for answering my previous queries. I found this canvas Lady Dior here. Is it authentic? Generally have you seen less counterfeits of canvas Lady Dior? Thanks a lot.
> Item name: Auth Christian Dior Lady Cannage Hand Bag Nylon Red Vintage
> Online reseller name: KenGee74
> Direct URL link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m44735953927/


Sorry it says the item is no longer available


----------



## averagejoe

njnear said:


> Please assist in the authentication of this Dior scarf.  The Christian Dior logo is not centered and is cut off and the tag looks suspicious.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Christian Dior Shawl Black White Silk Hallmark Toile de Jouy motif Silk
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: activlady
> Direct URL link:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/275001252991?hash=item40075a1c7f:g:xAIAAOSwvRXhd1Eg
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and expert efforts!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

olilili said:


> Dear Authenticators, can you help authenticate this Dior bag that I just got? Thanks a lot!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sacha1009 said:


> Good day authenticator. I need help for this. Really appreciated,. Thank u
> 
> Title: Christian Dior Book Tote Large Bag Oblique Canvas Navy
> 
> Seller's Name: purpose.jpn
> 
> Item #: 265381580369
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265381580369


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rosesandteacups said:


> Hello! Can I please have my lady dior authenticated? Here are the pictures, thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

llibby said:


> Hi, Please could you authenticate this Dior bag?
> Warm wishes


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sacha1009

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank u very much!


----------



## llibby

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, greatly appreciated


----------



## rosesandteacups

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much for your help and time!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## christine15

Hello! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much ! Regards!


----------



## ankita017

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.
> 
> 1) This is a vintage bag.
> 2) Gold-tone hardware.
> 3) I am not sure. It depends on the condition.
> 4) 1994-1997?


Thank you so much for replying.
I have another question, gold-tone hardware simply means that the hardware is just polished with golden paint or is it polished with actual gold. Sorry, for so many questions, I just wanted to assess the value of the bag I have.


----------



## llibby

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time and expertise


----------



## njnear

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you to all who replied.  I appreciate your expertise on this item I purchased from a reseller.  Beware of this person on eBay.  She is still selling.  Since I'm returning this item to the seller and she still swears this is authentic, it's probably getting relisted.
Again, thanks to all of you who confirmed my doubts!  Much appreciated!


----------



## olilili

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much for the time!


----------



## Thuypham

Dear Authenticators, can you help authenticate this Dior lady bag that I just got? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bernpl

I was thinking of getting this.  It would be my very first preloved purchase ever, so I am bit uneasy and unsure and would like some help authenticating. I have been collecting designer bags for years, but only buying at the boutiques or at luxury department stores/boutiques. I am afraid of getting a fake even at reputable stores. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

christine15 said:


> Hello! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much ! Regards!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ankita017 said:


> Thank you so much for replying.
> I have another question, gold-tone hardware simply means that the hardware is just polished with golden paint or is it polished with actual gold. Sorry, for so many questions, I just wanted to assess the value of the bag I have.


I would not assume it has real gold plating, especially since I do not see any special markings on the hardware to indicate that it is real gold plating.


----------



## averagejoe

Thuypham said:


> Dear Authenticators, can you help authenticate this Dior lady bag that I just got? Thanks a lot!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bernpl said:


> I was thinking of getting this.  It would be my very first preloved purchase ever, so I am bit uneasy and unsure and would like some help authenticating. I have been collecting designer bags for years, but only buying at the boutiques or at luxury department stores/boutiques. I am afraid of getting a fake even at reputable stores. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic. Is this from Fashionphile?


----------



## bernpl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Is this from Fashionphile?



Thank you!!! Yes, this is from Fashionphile. I have sold a number of things to them but have never bought. I ended up buying it since there was a $300 off sale, but you can return up to 30 days.


----------



## Thuypham

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much, greatly appreciated


----------



## christine15

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time and help !


----------



## christine15

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much for your time and help!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ankita017

averagejoe said:


> I would not assume it has real gold plating, especially since I do not see any special markings on the hardware to indicate that it is real gold plating.


Thank you so much!


----------



## angelheenim

Hi everyone,

Can you help me with this, please? Not sure if it is authentic the bag has no code and some say it's vintage?

Thanks for the help


----------



## averagejoe

angelheenim said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you help me with this, please? Not sure if it is authentic the bag has no code and some say it's vintage?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Ylesiya

Dear Authenticators,
Please help me to understand whether this bag is authentic or not?
Item name: Dior Small Oblique Book Tote
Online reseller name: item is listed at a closed online auction


----------



## Emily Yang

averagejoe said:


> I would not assume it has real gold plating, especially since I do not see any special markings on the hardware to indicate that it is real gold plating.





ankita017 said:


> Thank you so much for replying.
> I have another question, gold-tone hardware simply means that the hardware is just polished with golden paint or is it polished with actual gold. Sorry, for so many questions, I just wanted to assess the value of the bag I have.


It would be gold plated not 18k solid gold. Only Dior Gem bags come with 18k solid gold (they would also have 20-30ct of diamond/sapphire and only available in crocodile/alligator) and those are made to order and priced between 350k-500k


----------



## angelheenim

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you! Glad I got an authentic one. What year would the Lady Dior with code started? Could this be from the  year 1990?


----------



## Felhg

Dear Authenticators,

Would like to seek your kind assistance to authenticate this dior pls?

Item is listed as: DIOR Lady lambskin Pouch Clutch

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## purseinsanity

Please help!  Offered this but I am the worst when it comes to spotting fakes!


----------



## ponie.pp

Hi Averagejoe, can you please authenticate this saddle bag for me? Thank you so much in advance  and have a good day!


----------



## ponie.pp

These are additional photos   The seller hasn't sent me the picture of the card yet. I will post it after I get more photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> Hi Averagejoe, can you please authenticate this saddle bag for me? Thank you so much in advance  and have a good day!
> 
> View attachment 5263126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263137
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263138


This looks good so far. I guess I'll wait for the photo of the card to be sure.


----------



## averagejoe

purseinsanity said:


> Please help!  Offered this but I am the worst when it comes to spotting fakes!


Can you please take a close-up and clear photo of the logo on the interior tag, and of the logo at the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms?


----------



## averagejoe

Felhg said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Would like to seek your kind assistance to authenticate this dior pls?
> 
> Item is listed as: DIOR Lady lambskin Pouch Clutch
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5262323
> View attachment 5262324
> View attachment 5262325
> View attachment 5262326


Photos of the date code, dust bag, and logo on the box are required.


----------



## averagejoe

angelheenim said:


> Thank you! Glad I got an authentic one. What year would the Lady Dior with code started? Could this be from the  year 1990?


I believe the Lady Dior started getting codes in 1997.


----------



## averagejoe

Ylesiya said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Please help me to understand whether this bag is authentic or not?
> Item name: Dior Small Oblique Book Tote
> Online reseller name: item is listed at a closed online auction


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## purseinsanity

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a close-up and clear photo of the logo on the interior tag, and of the logo at the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms?


I'll ask for those photos.  Thank you!


----------



## angiebear1

Hi there! Was wondering if someone could help authenticate this item? Thanks in advance!

Item name:  AUTHENTIC DIOR SADDLE SHOULDER BAG 
Item number: 115122469999
Seller ID: 76mopest
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1151224699...rentrq:798cf18e17d0ab843f95e309ffee83ae|iid:1


----------



## Felhg

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the date code, dust bag, and logo on the box are required.



Thank you for your time and reply! Please see additional photos for your reference. I could not get photos of the dust bag.





Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a close-up and clear photo of the logo on the interior tag, and of the logo at the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms?













Thank you in advance!


----------



## J16

Hi,

would like to ask if you could please authenticate this bag
Item name:Lambskin Cannage Lady Dior Pochette Black
Item number: 873870
Seller ID: fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-lady-dior-pochette-black-873870

thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Felhg said:


> Thank you for your time and reply! Please see additional photos for your reference. I could not get photos of the dust bag.
> 
> View attachment 5263890
> 
> View attachment 5263891
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

purseinsanity said:


> View attachment 5264631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264633
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

J16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to ask if you could please authenticate this bag
> Item name:Lambskin Cannage Lady Dior Pochette Black
> Item number: 873870
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-lady-dior-pochette-black-873870
> 
> thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Felhg

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you for taking time to help us!


----------



## J16

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## purseinsanity

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## applecow

Hi! I’m interested to buy this DIOR bag from an online local seller. Could you help me authenticate please?

Dior Medium Saddle
Black Calfskin


----------



## averagejoe

applecow said:


> Hi! I’m interested to buy this DIOR bag from an online local seller. Could you help me authenticate please?
> 
> Dior Medium Saddle
> Black Calfskin


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## itchelan8

Can you pls help me authenticate this Lady Dior Nylon with no serial number?

Bought from: Arigatou Share Japan
Shipped from: Osaka, Japan
Link: https://arigatousharejapan.biz/products/1230-11m521?variant=42138055344376

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sunnycx18

Can someone kindly help me authenticate this Dior Bobby bag? I feel it’s not authentic but the seller is adamant. But few details are just off. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi Joe 
Item Lady Dior Mini handbag black NP2650 € mint LUXURY
Item number 144321691587
Seller prohc-0
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Dior saddle mini
Item number 324929283917
Seller gufinom
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-sad...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=724-127637-2357-0


----------



## TLRtheluxreview

Hi Joe! 
Hope this message finds you super great! 
I’m about to lose my mind and I’m looking for help.  
I bought this bag from Dior BalHabour, inside Saks.  I got it yesterday, but something about it just doesn’t sit right.  I then saw on the forum, that others have experienced getting fakes that people returned to the store and was never caught by the sales associates, so now I’m terrified!  I’m worried mine might be one. 
Could you please take a look.


----------



## TLRtheluxreview

TLRtheluxreview said:


> Hi Joe!
> Hope this message finds you super great!
> I’m about to lose my mind and I’m looking for help.
> I bought this bag from Dior BalHabour, inside Saks.  I got it yesterday, but something about it just doesn’t sit right.  I then saw on the forum, that others have experienced getting fakes that people returned to the store and was never caught by the sales associates, so now I’m terrified!  I’m worried mine might be one.
> Could you please take a look.


----------



## katebcastro

Hi. I have a concern about a Vintage Lady Dior I bought from a merchant, It might be from the early 90' but im not sure and there is no date/serial code. Is this Authentic?And what would be the cost margin for this bag, Thanks you.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe
> Item Lady Dior Mini handbag black NP2650 € mint LUXURY
> Item number 144321691587
> Seller prohc-0
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


The seller has no feedback, so it is difficult to say if you will actually get the item pictured.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Item Dior saddle mini
> Item number 324929283917
> Seller gufinom
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-sad...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=724-127637-2357-0


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

TLRtheluxreview said:


> Hi Joe!
> Hope this message finds you super great!
> I’m about to lose my mind and I’m looking for help.
> I bought this bag from Dior BalHabour, inside Saks.  I got it yesterday, but something about it just doesn’t sit right.  I then saw on the forum, that others have experienced getting fakes that people returned to the store and was never caught by the sales associates, so now I’m terrified!  I’m worried mine might be one.
> Could you please take a look.


I believe this is authentic. Always ask for a brand new one with the foam wrapping around the handles and chain strap, if possible. At least it won't be returned by someone else.


----------



## averagejoe

katebcastro said:


> Hi. I have a concern about a Vintage Lady Dior I bought from a merchant, It might be from the early 90' but im not sure and there is no date/serial code. Is this Authentic?And what would be the cost margin for this bag, Thanks you.


No clue about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

sunnycx18 said:


> Can someone kindly help me authenticate this Dior Bobby bag? I feel it’s not authentic but the seller is adamant. But few details are just off. Thank you!


I believe this is fake. And of course the seller is adamant.


----------



## averagejoe

itchelan8 said:


> Can you pls help me authenticate this Lady Dior Nylon with no serial number?
> 
> Bought from: Arigatou Share Japan
> Shipped from: Osaka, Japan
> Link: https://arigatousharejapan.biz/products/1230-11m521?variant=42138055344376
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks!
Seller said she bought it directly from store


----------



## Dashali

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much in advance!
I’ve been dreaming about this type and it finally shows up on sale. Thank you for you time and if I asked too much I understand....
Item: Christian Dior Backpack
Item number: none
Seller ID: no name
Direct URL link:https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior


----------



## ninecherries

Hi, I would love to get your thoughts or any hints on this one right here  Thank you so much for your help 

Item: Dior Saddle Bag
Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/orig-dior-saddle-rot-w-neu-medium/1904178976-156-6465


----------



## katebcastro

averagejoe said:


> No clue about this one.


Okay thank you.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Thanks!
> Seller said she bought it directly from store


Someone selling a fake as a real thing will definitely not hesitate to make up such a lie.


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much in advance!
> I’ve been dreaming about this type and it finally shows up on sale. Thank you for you time and if I asked too much I understand....
> Item: Christian Dior Backpack
> Item number: none
> Seller ID: no name
> Direct URL link:https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_dior


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ninecherries said:


> Hi, I would love to get your thoughts or any hints on this one right here  Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Item: Dior Saddle Bag
> Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/orig-dior-saddle-rot-w-neu-medium/1904178976-156-6465


Needs more photos, especially a clear shot of the interior tag (both front and back), dust bag, authenticity card, and box.


----------



## itchelan8

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for being so amazing in helping us out!


----------



## MiNatt

Hi joe
Can you please authenticate this vintage mini lady for me
Thank you in advance


----------



## tking03

Item nameIOR 2800$ Saddle Messenger Bag In Beige and Black Dior Oblique Jacquard
Item number:115090957054
Seller ID: boombayeh
Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/115090957054

I purchased this yesterday..  I noticed after the purchase that the piping on the bag is black while the piping on Dior's website is body color jacquard.  Could be a pre-production oddity as that has certainly happened to me before with Gucci.  My maxi saddle in oblique has the black piping and was purchased at Dior.

Please note if you check Dior's website there are two versions of this messenger and both are called "mini" while this one is the larger model.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Someone selling a fake as a real thing will definitely not hesitate to make up such a lie.


I don’t know am I crazy but I am always surprised. She even said she got a card from greeting card from Dior…
I bought a mini lady Dior and I hope I will get the one you saw. When it comes I will ask again for your help


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very very much


----------



## angelheenim

Help with this please. 

A friend is offering me her lady dior but she is also unsure if its authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

MiNatt said:


> Hi joe
> Can you please authenticate this vintage mini lady for me
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273189
> View attachment 5273190
> View attachment 5273191
> View attachment 5273192
> View attachment 5273193
> View attachment 5273194
> View attachment 5273195
> View attachment 5273196
> View attachment 5273197
> View attachment 5273198
> View attachment 5273199


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

tking03 said:


> Item nameIOR 2800$ Saddle Messenger Bag In Beige and Black Dior Oblique Jacquard
> Item number:115090957054
> Seller ID: boombayeh
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/115090957054
> 
> I purchased this yesterday..  I noticed after the purchase that the piping on the bag is black while the piping on Dior's website is body color jacquard.  Could be a pre-production oddity as that has certainly happened to me before with Gucci.  My maxi saddle in oblique has the black piping and was purchased at Dior.
> 
> Please note if you check Dior's website there are two versions of this messenger and both are called "mini" while this one is the larger model.


I believe this is authentic. The stock photos on Dior.com don't always match the actual bag.


----------



## averagejoe

angelheenim said:


> Help with this please.
> 
> A friend is offering me her lady dior but she is also unsure if its authentic.


I believe this is fake


----------



## angelheenim

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



Thank you! I appreciate your time


----------



## Emily Yang

ponie.pp said:


> These are additional photos   The seller hasn't sent me the picture of the card yet. I will post it after I get more photos. Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5263139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263140


This is legit.


sunnycx18 said:


> Can someone kindly help me authenticate this Dior Bobby bag? I feel it’s not authentic but the seller is adamant. But few details are just off. Thank you!


this is not authentic. Stitching is wrong in several places. And the Montaigne on the back is really sloppy


----------



## Emily Yang

tking03 said:


> Item nameIOR 2800$ Saddle Messenger Bag In Beige and Black Dior Oblique Jacquard
> Item number:115090957054
> Seller ID: boombayeh
> Direct URL link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/115090957054
> 
> I purchased this yesterday..  I noticed after the purchase that the piping on the bag is black while the piping on Dior's website is body color jacquard.  Could be a pre-production oddity as that has certainly happened to me before with Gucci.  My maxi saddle in oblique has the black piping and was purchased at Dior.
> 
> Please note if you check Dior's website there are two versions of this messenger and both are called "mini" while this one is the larger model.


This is good - the one in retail btq actually does have black piping


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi! Help me please to authenticate this bag


----------



## averagejoe

Anna_t28 said:


> Hi! Help me please to authenticate this bag


I believe this is fake


----------



## curiouspug

Hello!

Please help me authenticate this bag.

thank you so much!


----------



## Anna_t28

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much)


----------



## averagejoe

curiouspug said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MiNatt

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## curiouspug

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



thank you so much!


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe
> Item Lady Dior Mini handbag black NP2650 € mint LUXURY
> Item number 144321691587
> Seller prohc-0
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Dio...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


Hi Joe i think you were again right. It has so bad smell and flap is long as bag


----------



## Pinkie*

Flap


----------



## angelheenim

Help with authentication on this, please


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Hi Joe i think you were again right. It has so bad smell and flap is long as bag
> 
> View attachment 5277922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277929


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

angelheenim said:


> Help with authentication on this, please


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks
It looks bad in real


----------



## darlouche

Hello, I would be grateful if you could please confirm the authenticity of this bag listed on Fashionphile. Thank you very much in advance

Item name:Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Orage
Online reseller name:Fashionphile tem #: 852325
Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-orage-852325


----------



## averagejoe

darlouche said:


> Hello, I would be grateful if you could please confirm the authenticity of this bag listed on Fashionphile. Thank you very much in advance
> 
> Item name:Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Orage
> Online reseller name:Fashionphile tem #: 852325
> Direct URL link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-orage-852325


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## darlouche

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks so much for your prompt response.


----------



## biancagawte

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag  Thank you so much 

Item name: Saddle Wallet (Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
Item number: S5614CTZQ_M928 
Seller ID: shopnetties
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/RC2VMbyJamb


----------



## biancagawte

hi! please help me authenticate this 

Item name: Saddle Wallet (Blue Oblique)
Online reseller name: shopnetties
Direct URL link:  https://carousell.app.link/RC2VMbyJamb 

thank you so so much in advance


----------



## queenbeemo

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!
Item name: Saddle Bag (Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard) 
Online reseller name: hananla
Direct URL link:https://www.depop.com/products/hananla-christian-dior-saddle-bag-blue/


----------



## averagejoe

biancagawte said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag  Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Saddle Wallet (Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
> Item number: S5614CTZQ_M928
> Seller ID: shopnetties
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/RC2VMbyJamb





biancagawte said:


> hi! please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item name: Saddle Wallet (Blue Oblique)
> Online reseller name: shopnetties
> Direct URL link:  https://carousell.app.link/RC2VMbyJamb
> 
> thank you so so much in advance


Please do not post your request more than once.

I am not sure about this one. There are some things that look a bit suspicious to me.


----------



## averagejoe

queenbeemo said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!
> Item name: Saddle Bag (Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
> Online reseller name: hananla
> Direct URL link:https://www.depop.com/products/hananla-christian-dior-saddle-bag-blue/


I believe this is fake


----------



## rockbabee

Hello! Currently went back to my home country and want to purchase a mini lady dior bag. Found woman who sells it for a really strange (low) price 750$, wondering if it’s fake?


----------



## biancagawte

averagejoe said:


> Please do not post your request more than once.
> 
> I am not sure about this one. There are some things that look a bit suspicious to me.


Sorry about that. Thank you for the response! Which things seem suspicious? Maybe I could send more photos


----------



## averagejoe

rockbabee said:


> Hello! Currently went back to my home country and want to purchase a mini lady dior bag. Found woman who sells it for a really strange (low) price 750$, wondering if it’s fake?


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

biancagawte said:


> Sorry about that. Thank you for the response! Which things seem suspicious? Maybe I could send more photos


Sorry we cannot disclose the reasons why we believe some details look suspicious. If you want, you can send more photos, perhaps different angles of the logo engravings/embossings, date code, and of the dustbag, box, and authenticity card. I may arrive at the same conclusion. I don't want to say that a bag is authentic when I'm not certain.


----------



## gunay

Hello. Could you please authenticate this Dior Strap? Thank you.


----------



## floridakeys_

Hi! @averagejoe
I’ve been a vintage Dior bag owner for awhile and would like for you to authenticate my bags. I have a pink Dior girly mini saddle bag from a vintage purse collector. I recently saw forums about how Girly collection doesn’t have LAMPO zippers so I’m a bit scared. Please also authenticate my brown lizard bag, and explain the meaning of the code “MU”. I bought this one from a consignment store for $450. My gut is telling me both of my bags are authentic though…


----------



## notabagloverlol

hi! Could anyone please help me authenticate this  
Many thanks!!!

Item name: Diorama small black
Online reseller name: aaimaa
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/1000authentic-Dior-small-diorama-bag-61ba93d96e284659872dfd1f

thank you soooooo much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

gunay said:


> Hello. Could you please authenticate this Dior Strap? Thank you.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

floridakeys_ said:


> Hi! @averagejoe
> I’ve been a vintage Dior bag owner for awhile and would like for you to authenticate my bags. I have a pink Dior girly mini saddle bag from a vintage purse collector. I recently saw forums about how Girly collection doesn’t have LAMPO zippers so I’m a bit scared. Please also authenticate my brown lizard bag, and explain the meaning of the code “MU”. I bought this one from a consignment store for $450. My gut is telling me both of my bags are authentic though…


I believe both are authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

notabagloverlol said:


> hi! Could anyone please help me authenticate this
> Many thanks!!!
> 
> Item name: Diorama small black
> Online reseller name: aaimaa
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/1000authentic-Dior-small-diorama-bag-61ba93d96e284659872dfd1f
> 
> thank you soooooo much in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## gunay

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help


----------



## saraf19

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this listing from Depop  Thank you!

Online item name: Saddle Bag (Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
Seller name: unsweetsugar
Direct URL link: https://depop.app.link/qRmi0wZjnmb


----------



## averagejoe

saraf19 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this listing from Depop  Thank you!
> 
> Online item name: Saddle Bag (Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
> Seller name: unsweetsugar
> Direct URL link: https://depop.app.link/qRmi0wZjnmb


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Borsa Dior
Item number 334110925395
Seller viktstelma
Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/334110925395?hash=item4dca902253:g:REkAAOSwOT9gy0QW


----------



## Lethikat

Hi can you please help authenticate my 2019 mini lady Dior bag? The extra strap (last pic) it comes with seems a little cheap to me so I’m not sure. And the “R” doesn’t seem pointy enough on the top left corner? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Lethikat said:


> Hi can you please help authenticate my 2019 mini lady Dior bag? The extra strap (last pic) it comes with seems a little cheap to me so I’m not sure. And the “R” doesn’t seem pointy enough on the top left corner? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5283562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283609


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Item Borsa Dior
> Item number 334110925395
> Seller viktstelma
> Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/334110925395?hash=item4dca902253:g:REkAAOSwOT9gy0QW


I believe this is fake


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks a lot


----------



## ponie.pp

Hello AverageJoe, can you please authenticate this saddle bag for me? I have attached all the pictures that the seller sent to me below. If any picture is not clear and you would like me to retake, please let me know. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## ponie.pp

I have added more pictures for you. Thank you!!


----------



## szeebee

Hi there!

Can someone please help authenticate this Vintage Lady Dior bag? I tried googling if the Lady was ever released without cannage pattern but I couldn’t find any info about it.  I appreciate any help!


----------



## averagejoe

szeebee said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Vintage Lady Dior bag? I tried googling if the Lady was ever released without cannage pattern but I couldn’t find any info about it.  I appreciate any help!
> 
> View attachment 5286774
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286782


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ponie.pp said:


> I have added more pictures for you. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5286676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286679


I believe this is authentic


----------



## szeebee

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you averagejoe, I very much appreciate it! I was having second thoughts because the feet’s surface are flat, not dome like compared to the newer models. Is this expected?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

szeebee said:


> Thank you averagejoe, I very much appreciate it! I was having second thoughts because the feet’s surface are flat, not dome like compared to the newer models. Is this expected?


You're welcome! Yes, the Lady Dior went through several small changes over the years.


----------



## ponie.pp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you so much. Have a great day!


----------



## szeebee

averagejoe said:


> You're welcome! Yes, the Lady Dior went through several small changes over the years.


I’m super thrilled to know that, you are god sent! Would you happen to know what is the year this particular model was released?


----------



## rosiemary

scali1101 said:


> Hi everyone can you give me your thoughts on this purse if it’s authentic?


I don't know if it is authentic, but is beautiful!.  I love the heart fab.


----------



## rosiemary

I need your help.  My mother in law passed away.  She had some great bags which I know were authentic.  I found this wallet in her drawer.  I have no idea where she got it from, but she did travel.  I thought maybe from a duty free shop?
can someone offer any indication what this wallet is?  It looks very simple to be authentic, but I don't know.  I am sharing some photos below.  any help is much appreicated. xoxo Rosie


----------



## rainyarch

Hi everyone, I understand guideline 3 about jewellery being difficult to authenticate, however are there any red flags with this:

Item name: J'Adior Pink Pearl Drop Stud Earrings
Item number: 255313062139
Seller ID: Vilma252
Direct URL link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255313062139


----------



## averagejoe

szeebee said:


> I’m super thrilled to know that, you are god sent! Would you happen to know what is the year this particular model was released?


This particular version is from 1997


----------



## averagejoe

rosiemary said:


> I need your help.  My mother in law passed away.  She had some great bags which I know were authentic.  I found this wallet in her drawer.  I have no idea where she got it from, but she did travel.  I thought maybe from a duty free shop?
> can someone offer any indication what this wallet is?  It looks very simple to be authentic, but I don't know.  I am sharing some photos below.  any help is much appreicated. xoxo Rosie


Sorry, not sure about this one.


----------



## averagejoe

rainyarch said:


> Hi everyone, I understand guideline 3 about jewellery being difficult to authenticate, however are there any red flags with this:
> 
> Item name: J'Adior Pink Pearl Drop Stud Earrings
> Item number: 255313062139
> Seller ID: Vilma252
> Direct URL link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255313062139


I believe this is fake


----------



## face

Hi,
This was a gift but I would like to verify the bag please. The serial date looks weird as the format would suggest it’s a 2008 bag


----------



## rainyarch

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much @averagejoe !


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! Was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this (apparently) vintage dior crossbody? Thank you so much!


----------



## szeebee

Hi averagejoe!

can you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag please? Many thanks in advance!

I thought everything looks ok except for the stitching above the serial number. It looks sloppy.


----------



## sreyesrp

Can you please authenticate this dior bag?


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Can you please authenticate this dior bag?


There's something off about this one


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

szeebee said:


> Hi averagejoe!
> 
> can you help authenticate this Lady Dior bag please? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> I thought everything looks ok except for the stitching above the serial number. It looks sloppy.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this (apparently) vintage dior crossbody? Thank you so much!


Not sure about this one, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

face said:


> Hi,
> This was a gift but I would like to verify the bag please. The serial date looks weird as the format would suggest it’s a 2008 bag


I believe this is fake


----------



## sreyesrp

averagejoe said:


> There's something off about this one


I got it from mercari the girl put in her order confirmation on the listing. I even paid the legitrails and they said fake. Currently waiting for mercari to refund me. Thank for your help!


----------



## xwhymex

Hi average joe!
I found a dior saddle on a Japanese reseller website. I am requesting a few more photos but wondering if you have initial misgivings? She said it was purchased Nov 2020.


Item name: Christian dior saddle bag 
Online reseller name: Rakuten/Rakuma - reseller name is Japanese - いけだ！ ▽'s shop
Direct URL link: https://item.fril.jp/de25a50514218a7bdfd5ac666f96230c


----------



## rainyarch

Item name:Vintage Boxed Christian Dior Clip On Earrings
Online reseller name:cocorose47
Direct URL link:www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115169511181

Another pair of earrings please, some people already bidding so I hope they're genuine!
Thank you


----------



## Eva_x

Item name: Black Lady dior
Online reseller name: Vestiare Collective, seller Yi Mei
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-18329856.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

xwhymex said:


> Hi average joe!
> I found a dior saddle on a Japanese reseller website. I am requesting a few more photos but wondering if you have initial misgivings? She said it was purchased Nov 2020.
> 
> 
> Item name: Christian dior saddle bag
> Online reseller name: Rakuten/Rakuma - reseller name is Japanese - いけだ！ ▽'s shop
> Direct URL link: https://item.fril.jp/de25a50514218a7bdfd5ac666f96230c
> View attachment 5292989
> View attachment 5292990
> View attachment 5292991
> View attachment 5292992


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

rainyarch said:


> Item name:Vintage Boxed Christian Dior Clip On Earrings
> Online reseller name:cocorose47
> Direct URL link:www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115169511181
> 
> Another pair of earrings please, some people already bidding so I hope they're genuine!
> Thank you


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Eva_x said:


> Item name: Black Lady dior
> Online reseller name: Vestiare Collective, seller Yi Mei
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-18329856.shtml


I believe this is authentic. This is one of those rare Lady Dior bags that were released alongside the Diorama in the same grained calfskin, which I was surprised was only a limited time release. They sold out very quickly because of the durability of the leather.


----------



## Eva_x

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. This is one of those rare Lady Dior bags that were released alongside the Diorama in the same grained calfskin, which I was surprised was only a limited time release. They sold out very quickly because of the durability of the leather.



Amazing, thankyou. The calfskin is exactly what appealed to me, though I didn't think i'd ever seen it before.


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! If you can please let me know if you think this Lady Dior is authentic. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## rosiemary

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, not sure about this one.


Thank you average Joe. I appreciate your help.  You are a very nice person to help so many people out.  we all appreciate it and XOXO


----------



## rosiemary

averagejoe said:


> Sorry, not sure about this one.


If there is anyone on the forum that can help me better understand if this is authentic. I would appreciate the help.


----------



## cdean724

Please help me authenticate this 30 Montaigne 

Item name: Dior 30 Montaigne
Online reseller name: The Luxury Closet 
Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-black-leather-30-montaigne-shoulder-bag-p560285


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## qlvernn

Hi Dior Authenticators! I found this Dior 30 Montaigne in Oblique at a Japan auction site. It is a member only-site so unfortunately there is no link. 

It looks good to me, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks all in advance for your help!


----------



## qlvernn

qlvernn said:


> Hi Dior Authenticators! I found this Dior 30 Montaigne in Oblique at a Japan auction site. It is a member only-site so unfortunately there is no link.
> 
> It looks good to me, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks all in advance for your help!



Actually i just took a closer look again and there seems to be some parts i'm not too sure about. Would appreciate all thoughts on this bag!


----------



## sreyesrp

Can u please authenticate this bag?


----------



## darlouche

Hello, I purchased a Lady Dior with a reseller but I feel like the bag may be a replica. In my excitement, I removed the tags. The bag is beautiful but the tag says ‘Made in France’, which I understand is not the case for Lady Dior and the authenticity number is odd as well. I would be grateful if you could share your opinion based on the pictures attached. I also would like to get your recommendations of a Authenticator I can use to produce a letter. I would like to send it back to Fashionphile and get reimbursed. Thank you very much in advance for your kind advice.


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear authenticators,
Looking for your help to authenticate this vintage lady dior. It was bought from a local market place. It’s from a reputable seller, however the seller didn’t warn me about the unoriginal strap. Therefore while I’m figuring out the situation with the seller, I’d like to authenticate the bag itself. TIA


----------



## choco-yummy

choco-yummy said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Looking for your help to authenticate this vintage lady dior. It was bought from a local market place. It’s from a reputable seller, however the seller didn’t warn me about the unoriginal strap. Therefore while I’m figuring out the situation with the seller, I’d like to authenticate the bag itself. TIA


Additional photos.


----------



## Emily Yang

qlvernn said:


> Actually i just took a closer look again and there seems to be some parts i'm not too sure about. Would appreciate all thoughts on this bag!


The only strange thing I see is a serial number. I have a current one in front of me from retail and there isn’t a serial number tag. I’m not sure if first/second productions had serial numbers but most new Dior bags don’t. Everything else looks perfect. I’ll be damned if it’s a fake and if it is, it would absolutely pass as real.


----------



## rooom95

Hi all! Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?

Item name: Lady Dior cloth handbag
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-cloth-lady-dior-dior-handbag-20410896.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## roxta

I have a weird feeling about this...

Item name: Medium Lady Dior
Online reseller name: The Realreal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...le-bags/christian-dior-medium-lady-dior-b6wiz

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## averagejoe

darlouche said:


> Hello, I purchased a Lady Dior with a reseller but I feel like the bag may be a replica. In my excitement, I removed the tags. The bag is beautiful but the tag says ‘Made in France’, which I understand is not the case for Lady Dior and the authenticity number is odd as well. I would be grateful if you could share your opinion based on the pictures attached. I also would like to get your recommendations of a Authenticator I can use to produce a letter. I would like to send it back to Fashionphile and get reimbursed. Thank you very much in advance for your kind advice.
> 
> View attachment 5296712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296725


I believe this is authentic. No need to send this back to Fashionphile


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> I have a weird feeling about this...
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: The Realreal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...le-bags/christian-dior-medium-lady-dior-b6wiz
> 
> Thanks, Joe!


I cannot see the item anymore because it sold. Please attach the pictures directly here.


----------



## averagejoe

rooom95 said:


> Hi all! Could you please help me authenticate this Lady Dior bag?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior cloth handbag
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective
> Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-cloth-lady-dior-dior-handbag-20410896.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

choco-yummy said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Looking for your help to authenticate this vintage lady dior. It was bought from a local market place. It’s from a reputable seller, however the seller didn’t warn me about the unoriginal strap. Therefore while I’m figuring out the situation with the seller, I’d like to authenticate the bag itself. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5296854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296865


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Can u please authenticate this bag?


Front of the leather tag inside is required, as are the logo engravings between the C and D hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

qlvernn said:


> Hi Dior Authenticators! I found this Dior 30 Montaigne in Oblique at a Japan auction site. It is a member only-site so unfortunately there is no link.
> 
> It looks good to me, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks all in advance for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I cannot see the item anymore because it sold. Please attach the pictures directly here.


Oops, my bad. Pics attached here.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Oops, my bad. Pics attached here.
> View attachment 5297605
> View attachment 5297606
> View attachment 5297607
> View attachment 5297608


Not enough pictures. Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## choco-yummy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot for your swift help


----------



## rooom95

Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag?

Item name: Lady Dior navy blue
Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-cloth-lady-dior-dior-handbag-20411239.shtml

Thanks so much!


----------



## darlouche

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. No need to send this back to Fashionphile


Thank you so much!!


----------



## lemon aid

Could you please help me authenticate this beauty? She offered this bag to me at less than $500 (her list price), so no free Poshmark authentication.
Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Bee Tote
Item number: n/a
Seller ID: olgamichaud 
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...ottLXL8gvztDLzdYvjcxK8QyzMAjMTQIA3HLxkxsAAAA=


----------



## averagejoe

rooom95 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior bag?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior navy blue
> Online reseller name: Vestiaire Collective Direct URL link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-cloth-lady-dior-dior-handbag-20411239.shtml
> 
> Thanks so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lemon aid said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this beauty? She offered this bag to me at less than $500 (her list price), so no free Poshmark authentication.
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Bee Tote
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: olgamichaud
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Cannage-Bee-Tote-604a78934fd23a006f36c1d4?utm_content=ext_trk=branch&feature=sh_li__and&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.012&rfuid=ext1:9fe30d25-19d1-435f-8c7d-714db9bbce5d&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=1011101355037274817&_branch_referrer=H4sIAAAAAAAAA8soKSkottLXL8gvztDLzdYvjcxK8QyzMAjMTQIA3HLxkxsAAAA=


Photo of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required


----------



## lemon aid

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required


I'll ask her to put it back up. She had it posted, but removed it and swapped it with the photo of the serial number.


----------



## qlvernn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## sreyesrp

Please authenticate this bag! Thanks


----------



## Petraabate

Hello can you please help me to authenticate this dior montaigne? Can be letter x in the dior datecode? Link 


			http://it.vestiairecollective.com/donna-borse/borse/dior/borsa-a-mano-dior-30-montaigne-marina-denim-jeans-20191127.shtml


----------



## teapartyforone

Hi! I've requested additional photos of tags from the seller, but haven't gotten them yet. Would these by any chance be enough for authentication?

Item name: Lady Dior Mini in Rose Poudre
Online reseller name: Mercari Japan
Direct URL link: https://jp.mercari.com/item/m60270894784


----------



## Dianebintou

Bonsoir,  j'ai acheté un sac à un particulier et j'aimerais savoir si c'est authentique. Le numéro de série est 1616-BO-1100 F, Dior noir en bandoulière


----------



## Dianebintou

Bonsoir, s'il vous plaît j'aimerais savoir si ce sac est original. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Dianebintou

Bonsoir, s'il vous plaît j'aimerais savoir si ce sac est original. Merci beaucoup


----------



## angelheenim

Hi, again can you help me with this, please?   
Is it authentic?


----------



## Petraabate

Please can you verify this dior montaigne 30 box black? There is strange datecode 01x-RU-0169, thank you so much


----------



## Petraabate

Another photos


----------



## gunay

Hi. Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior?


----------



## Jujube

Could you please help me authenticate this purchase I just received from Fashionphile? Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Calfskin Cosmos Flower Rendez-vous Chain Wallet White 

Online reseller name: Fashionphile



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-cosmos-flower-rendez-vous-chain-wallet-white-914561


----------



## Petraabate

Please @averagejoe can you help me that date code in format 01x-RU-0169 can exist?


----------



## Crappypatty123

Hello, can anyone tell me if the fard/blush color my abcdior has a grey color lining too? I saw a grey lining and a black/dark brown one??


----------



## averagejoe

angelheenim said:


> Hi, again can you help me with this, please?
> Is it authentic?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Please can you verify this dior montaigne 30 box black? There is strange datecode 01x-RU-0169, thank you so much


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gunay said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this Lady Dior?


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Jujube said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this purchase I just received from Fashionphile? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Calfskin Cosmos Flower Rendez-vous Chain Wallet White
> 
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-cosmos-flower-rendez-vous-chain-wallet-white-914561


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Crappypatty123 said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me if the fard/blush color my abcdior has a grey color lining too? I saw a grey lining and a black/dark brown one??


Please post photos of the bag. There are variations in lining colour but that doesn't mean it is authentic or fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Dianebintou said:


> Bonsoir, s'il vous plaît j'aimerais savoir si ce sac est original. Merci beaucoup.
> View attachment 5302262
> View attachment 5302263
> View attachment 5302264


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

teapartyforone said:


> Hi! I've requested additional photos of tags from the seller, but haven't gotten them yet. Would these by any chance be enough for authentication?
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Mini in Rose Poudre
> Online reseller name: Mercari Japan
> Direct URL link: https://jp.mercari.com/item/m60270894784


Please share the close-up photos of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Hello can you please help me to authenticate this dior montaigne? Can be letter x in the dior datecode? Link
> 
> 
> http://it.vestiairecollective.com/donna-borse/borse/dior/borsa-a-mano-dior-30-montaigne-marina-denim-jeans-20191127.shtml


Photo of the logo at the front of the interior tag is required


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Please authenticate this bag! Thanks


Photo of the logo at the front of the interior tag is required


----------



## momopursey

Does the serial number on Dior bag tell/match with the date code information?


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi @averagejoe 

can you help me authenticate this bag. It was purchased on poshmark!
I haven’t received it yet but will upload more photos once received.

Name: Dior Tote - White Leather Cannage
link: https://posh.mk/cGfC5BnM2mb







Thanks in advance @averagejoe you are the best x a million!


----------



## Dianebintou

Dianebintou said:


> Bonsoir, s'il vous plaît j'aimerais savoir si ce sac est original. Merci beaucoup
> [/DEVIS]


----------



## Jujube

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dianebintou

Merci


----------



## karan01492

Hi AJ, can you please help me authenticate this one? Thank you so much.


----------



## Crappypatty123

averagejoe said:


> Please post photos of the bag. There are variations in lining colour but that doesn't mean it is authentic or fake.


Ok here it is. I couldn't get the serial number tho . It also has grey lining but I'm not really sure if authentic has grey lining?


----------



## Petraabate

Hello can you please authenticate this dior jadior poudre lambskin? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Petraabate

Another photos


----------



## Petraabate

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you @averagejoe and the datecode 01x-ru-0169 is regular? Did you see sone authentic bag with code like this?


----------



## teapartyforone

Hi Joe, I have another bag I'd like to get authenticated, and there are photos of the tags this time! The interior tag's stamping looked slightly skewed. Appreciate any help!

Item name: Lady Dior Pearlescent Pink Mini
Online reseller name: Tradesy
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-mini-pink-iridescent-leather-cross-body-bag/29109370/


----------



## milksinmei

Please help me authenticate this Dior.

I found it in a second hand store near me, and could not find a similar bag online so I don’t even know if there are Dior bags like this one. The tag is empty on the other side. 
Thank you all very much


----------



## rooom95

Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior I just received? I have posted the link here in this thread before and was told it's possibly authentic, however I now received it and I think the tag behind the O from the bag charm seems off? It's kind of off centered I think. I bought it on Vestiaire Collective and it passed their check. Thank you so much! (I'm a little worried now...)


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ssnse

Can you help me to identify this bag 
Is it really looking just too good to be true? Or is it just me? Found it on local online marketplace.


----------



## aina zul

Hi there, 
Please authenticate this mini dior☺️
thanks in advance.


----------



## OMGKHITEL

Can you help me authenticate this lady dior? I bought it for $500 huhu


----------



## prisden

Hello, could you pls help me authenticate this 30 Montaigne chain bag?

Seller said it was bought in Europe in 2020 but lost the receipt. Here are the photos. Thank you


----------



## lemon aid

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the front of the interior tag with the logo is required


The seller previously uploaded the front tag, but due to the photo limit wasn't able to upload it. I went purchased the bag and I'm now able to add more photos. I wanted to double check authenticity while I still have time to return. Thank you in advance.

Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Bee Tote
Item number: n/a
Seller ID: olgamichaud
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...ottLXL8gvztDLzdYvjcxK8QyzMAjMTQIA3HLxkxsAAAA=


----------



## teapartyforone

Hi Joe, I posted an earlier request for authentication on a Tradesy bag that you can ignore (seems I can't delete or edit that post anymore) since I ended up getting the bag online. Fairly certain this is genuine, but the date stamp and authenticity card is just different from what I've seen elsewhere for confirmed genuine bags. Appreciate your help!


----------



## averagejoe

teapartyforone said:


> Hi Joe, I posted an earlier request for authentication on a Tradesy bag that you can ignore (seems I can't delete or edit that post anymore) since I ended up getting the bag online. Fairly certain this is genuine, but the date stamp and authenticity card is just different from what I've seen elsewhere for confirmed genuine bags. Appreciate your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

lemon aid said:


> The seller previously uploaded the front tag, but due to the photo limit wasn't able to upload it. I went purchased the bag and I'm now able to add more photos. I wanted to double check authenticity while I still have time to return. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Bee Tote
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID: olgamichaud
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-Cannage-Bee-Tote-604a78934fd23a006f36c1d4?utm_content=ext_trk=branch&feature=sh_li__and&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.012&rfuid=ext1:9fe30d25-19d1-435f-8c7d-714db9bbce5d&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=1011101355037274817&_branch_referrer=H4sIAAAAAAAAA8soKSkottLXL8gvztDLzdYvjcxK8QyzMAjMTQIA3HLxkxsAAAA=
> View attachment 5309875
> View attachment 5309876
> View attachment 5309877
> View attachment 5309878
> View attachment 5309879
> View attachment 5309880
> View attachment 5309881
> View attachment 5309883
> View attachment 5309884
> View attachment 5309885


I believe this is authentic


----------



## teapartyforone

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

prisden said:


> Hello, could you pls help me authenticate this 30 Montaigne chain bag?
> 
> Seller said it was bought in Europe in 2020 but lost the receipt. Here are the photos. Thank you
> View attachment 5309668


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

OMGKHITEL said:


> Can you help me authenticate this lady dior? I bought it for $500 huhu


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

aina zul said:


> Hi there,
> Please authenticate this mini dior☺
> thanks in advance.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ssnse said:


> Can you help me to identify this bag
> Is it really looking just too good to be true? Or is it just me? Found it on local online marketplace.


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

rooom95 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Lady Dior I just received? I have posted the link here in this thread before and was told it's possibly authentic, however I now received it and I think the tag behind the O from the bag charm seems off? It's kind of off centered I think. I bought it on Vestiaire Collective and it passed their check. Thank you so much! (I'm a little worried now...)


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

milksinmei said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior.
> 
> I found it in a second hand store near me, and could not find a similar bag online so I don’t even know if there are Dior bags like this one. The tag is empty on the other side.
> Thank you all very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307492
> View attachment 5307493
> View attachment 5307494
> View attachment 5307495


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Another photos


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Crappypatty123 said:


> Ok here it is. I couldn't get the serial number tho . It also has grey lining but I'm not really sure if authentic has grey lining?
> 
> View attachment 5306437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306443


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Thank you @averagejoe and the datecode 01x-ru-0169 is regular? Did you see sone authentic bag with code like this?


The codes vary so this is normal.


----------



## averagejoe

karan01492 said:


> Hi AJ, can you please help me authenticate this one? Thank you so much.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Caliyoung87 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> can you help me authenticate this bag. It was purchased on poshmark!
> I haven’t received it yet but will upload more photos once received.
> 
> Name: Dior Tote - White Leather Cannage
> link: https://posh.mk/cGfC5BnM2mb
> View attachment 5305646
> View attachment 5305647
> View attachment 5305648
> View attachment 5305649
> View attachment 5305650
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance @averagejoe you are the best x a million!


Photo of date code is required


----------



## areeba

I’m just here to say that everytime I use my Dior I am SO thankful to AJ for authenticating it before I purchased. It’s been a few years since I purchased and he continues to offer the support to people. It’s fantastic. ❤️
Please delete it not allowed.


----------



## Crappypatty123

Hi averagejoe, can you authenticate this one for me? The seller said she bought in 2018.


----------



## rooom95

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe!


----------



## Crappypatty123

Oh I'm sorry seller said it was bought in 2019 I mistyped. The date code is 23-MA-0168 if it's hard to read.


----------



## Petraabate

Dear @averagejoe thank you so much for help, this downside of the buckle can be like this? Its little bit different than other authentic as i jus saw. Thank you


----------



## Anja_me

Hallo,
Please help me authenticate this Dior bag if it's possible. I bought it already...
Thank you very much!


----------



## irenek93

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this?

Item name: Dior reversible Bucket hat
Online reseller name: Poshmark 

Thank you!


----------



## marmalade2

hello, would someone be able to authenticate this? did dior release this color with a chain strap?


----------



## gunay

Dear @averagejoe , could you please authenticate this strap?


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello, new to Dior. Was hoping you could assist to authenticate this vintage LD. I hope the photos posted will suffice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Crappypatty123 said:


> Hi averagejoe, can you authenticate this one for me? The seller said she bought in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 5311245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311254


Photo quality is very poor. Photos must be a lot more clear.


----------



## averagejoe

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello, new to Dior. Was hoping you could assist to authenticate this vintage LD. I hope the photos posted will suffice. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5313395
> View attachment 5313396
> View attachment 5313397
> View attachment 5313398
> View attachment 5313399
> View attachment 5313401
> View attachment 5313402
> View attachment 5313403
> View attachment 5313404
> View attachment 5313405
> View attachment 5313407
> View attachment 5313411


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

gunay said:


> Dear @averagejoe , could you please authenticate this strap?


Straps are very hard to authenticate as they don't have enough details to authenticate with. That, alongside the poor image quality and the use of the wrong box, makes this hard to authenticate.


----------



## averagejoe

marmalade2 said:


> hello, would someone be able to authenticate this? did dior release this color with a chain strap?
> 
> View attachment 5313215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313222


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

irenek93 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Dior reversible Bucket hat
> Online reseller name: Poshmark
> 
> Thank you!


Any care tag photos and the dustbag? Can't authenticate without these details.


----------



## averagejoe

Anja_me said:


> Hallo,
> Please help me authenticate this Dior bag if it's possible. I bought it already...
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5312379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312389


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Dear @averagejoe thank you so much for help, this downside of the buckle can be like this? Its little bit different than other authentic as i jus saw. Thank you


I believe this detail was modified after the bag had been out for a while.


----------



## averagejoe

areeba said:


> I’m just here to say that everytime I use my Dior I am SO thankful to AJ for authenticating it before I purchased. It’s been a few years since I purchased and he continues to offer the support to people. It’s fantastic. ❤
> Please delete it not allowed.


Aww thank you for your kind words!


----------



## rufinu

Hi, 
Do you think this is authentic? Thank you.
Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Quilted Brown Leather PURSE & KEYCHAIN No Serial Number
Item number: 353881046757
Seller ID: forgetmenot*
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353881046757?hash=item5264f43ee5:g:sm0AAOSwWY9h9GgD


----------



## Petraabate

Hello ita again me, can you authenticate this dior montaigne grained leather? Thank you so much for your so much appreciated opinion @averagejoe


----------



## Petraabate

Another details


----------



## Petraabate

Details


----------



## Narnanz

Hi Joe, 
I realize that these photos are probably not good enough but just want an opinion. 
The seller doesn't think its authentic (she shouldn't really be selling it).
Would like some kind of conformation....if not no worries.
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1359066/dior-saddle-bag
Seller mspiggy via Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you


----------



## Petraabate

Hello dear, can you check please this shoes too? The quality is amazing but one shoe is more light inside and other is more dark orange. This made me worry


----------



## Petraabate

Other photos


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## qtpixtrm

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## bellaxoxo

Can help authenticate this lady Dior please thank you


----------



## Enola

Hi, can you please authenticate this vintage Dior


----------



## alsonini

Hello,

Could you please help authenticate this card wallet?

Here’s the direct link :https://posh.mk/D9gXZ7Y0lnb
Online reseller name: catsandpurse
Item name: christian dior cannage card holder

I’m also attaching a few photos!
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

alsonini said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this card wallet?
> 
> Here’s the direct link :https://posh.mk/D9gXZ7Y0lnb
> Online reseller name: catsandpurse
> Item name: christian dior cannage card holder
> 
> I’m also attaching a few photos!
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5316409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316413


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Enola said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this vintage Dior


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

bellaxoxo said:


> Can help authenticate this lady Dior please thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Other photos


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Hello dear, can you check please this shoes too? The quality is amazing but one shoe is more light inside and other is more dark orange. This made me worry


It may be that one shoe was the display shoe, and the leather has developed a bit more of a patina from being exposed to the air than the other one which was sitting in the box without direct light on it.


----------



## averagejoe

Narnanz said:


> Hi Joe,
> I realize that these photos are probably not good enough but just want an opinion.
> The seller doesn't think its authentic (she shouldn't really be selling it).
> Would like some kind of conformation....if not no worries.
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1359066/dior-saddle-bag
> Seller mspiggy via Designer Wardrobe
> Thank you


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Hello ita again me, can you authenticate this dior montaigne grained leather? Thank you so much for your so much appreciated opinion @averagejoe


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Hi,
> Do you think this is authentic? Thank you.
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Vintage Quilted Brown Leather PURSE & KEYCHAIN No Serial Number
> Item number: 353881046757
> Seller ID: forgetmenot*
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353881046757?hash=item5264f43ee5:g:sm0AAOSwWY9h9GgD


I believe this is fake


----------



## Narnanz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thank you so much for confirming it...
Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## alsonini

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## Enola

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## hk318

Do you think this is authentic? Thank you very much!!
Item name: $5900 Lady Dior off white calfskin Medium bag with camellia
Item number: 124844243093
Seller ID: elitefashionus (780)
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124844243093


----------



## Anja_me

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you very much!


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Please take a look and authenticate this handbag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Minimalist_Chic said:


> Please take a look and authenticate this handbag. Thanks in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hk318 said:


> Do you think this is authentic? Thank you very much!!
> Item name: $5900 Lady Dior off white calfskin Medium bag with camellia
> Item number: 124844243093
> Seller ID: elitefashionus (780)
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124844243093


I believe this is authentic


----------



## hk318

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thanks very much for your help


----------



## marmalade2

could i get this authenticated? appreciate your help!


----------



## dashacam

Hi average Joe!
Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this dior... Let me know what you think. 

Item: dior ultradior
Item number:
Seller ID: Nick name houston
It is sold from platform that is without url address ( and it is in foreign country) 
Thank you for your time in any case


----------



## Anniemilktea

Hello can you please authenticate this bag. This is a Dior mini roller messenger bag. The seller does not have the authenticity card.


----------



## seraphelic

Hi, 

Could I get this bag authenticated please? Thank you!


----------



## marmalade2

marmalade2 said:


> could i get this authenticated? appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 5319793
> View attachment 5319794
> View attachment 5319795
> View attachment 5319796
> View attachment 5319797
> View attachment 5319798
> View attachment 5319799
> View attachment 5319800
> View attachment 5319801
> View attachment 5319802



i think the seller took this down, so no need to authenticate!


----------



## averagejoe

marmalade2 said:


> could i get this authenticated? appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 5319793
> View attachment 5319794
> View attachment 5319795
> View attachment 5319796
> View attachment 5319797
> View attachment 5319798
> View attachment 5319799
> View attachment 5319800
> View attachment 5319801
> View attachment 5319802


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dashacam said:


> Hi average Joe!
> Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this dior... Let me know what you think.
> 
> Item: dior ultradior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Nick name houston
> It is sold from platform that is without url address ( and it is in foreign country)
> Thank you for your time in any case


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Anniemilktea said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this bag. This is a Dior mini roller messenger bag. The seller does not have the authenticity card.
> View attachment 5321686
> View attachment 5321687
> View attachment 5321688
> View attachment 5321689
> View attachment 5321690


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

seraphelic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get this bag authenticated please? Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## vivii

Is this authentic? thank you 

Item name: mini lady dior velvet 
Online reseller name: fashionphile 
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-velvet-mini-lady-dior-black-935055


----------



## heartfelt

Hi! Can I please have the below authenticated? I tried to take multiple photos of the serial and this is the best I could do because the pocket it’s located in is so dang small and slim on the Bobby.


thanks!


----------



## teapartyforone

Hello, could I get this Lady Dior wallet/card holder authenticated? Bought from Fashionphile but wanted to double-check!


----------



## jelly395

Please take a look and authenticate this handbag. Thanks in advance!

Dior Saddle 
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## emgee126

Can someone please authenticate this dior book tote that I just bought on Mercari.









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li
				




Thank you,

Mary Grace


----------



## Lin9090

Hi!
Can you please share your opinion on the authenticity of the below item? I bought this 2012 Lady Dior Medium Beige Patent from Fashionphile a while ago and wanted to double check. Thanks!


----------



## CharmyPoo

I was t going to check as it was going through eBay authentication but then realized it’s not that trustworthy.

Item name: $7,200 Dior Diorama lizard metallic teal green silver Hardware Bag 
Item number: 125131284258
Seller ID: elitefashionus
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/7-200-Dior...-teal-green-silver-Hardware-Bag-/125131284258


----------



## FashionFan0324

Please help me authenticate this Dior saddle.  The description on the card says it was purchased in Italy, but I need to be sure that it’s authentic before buying it. Thanks!.

Name:  Dior Saddle bag (in Red).
Company:  Tradesy
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-christian-burgundy-leather-saddle-shoulder-bag/30337286/


----------



## Hahyoon726

Hello!

please help me authenticate this item. I already bought the item, so if more pictures are needed, I can provide them. Thank you in advance! 


Item name: Diorissimo Boston Bg
Online reseller name: the real real
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/christian-dior-diorissimo-boston-bag-cevk7


----------



## averagejoe

heartfelt said:


> Hi! Can I please have the below authenticated? I tried to take multiple photos of the serial and this is the best I could do because the pocket it’s located in is so dang small and slim on the Bobby.
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5324535
> View attachment 5324536
> View attachment 5324537
> View attachment 5324538
> View attachment 5324539
> View attachment 5324540
> View attachment 5324541
> View attachment 5324542
> View attachment 5324543
> View attachment 5324544
> View attachment 5324545


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

vivii said:


> Is this authentic? thank you
> 
> Item name: mini lady dior velvet
> Online reseller name: fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-velvet-mini-lady-dior-black-935055


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

teapartyforone said:


> Hello, could I get this Lady Dior wallet/card holder authenticated? Bought from Fashionphile but wanted to double-check!
> View attachment 5324732
> View attachment 5324733
> View attachment 5324734
> View attachment 5324735
> View attachment 5324736
> View attachment 5324737
> View attachment 5324738
> View attachment 5324739
> View attachment 5324740
> View attachment 5324741
> View attachment 5324742
> View attachment 5324743


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jelly395 said:


> Please take a look and authenticate this handbag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Dior Saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324798
> View attachment 5324799
> View attachment 5324800
> View attachment 5324801
> View attachment 5324802
> View attachment 5324803
> View attachment 5324804
> View attachment 5324805
> View attachment 5324806
> View attachment 5324807
> View attachment 5324808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> View attachment 5324797


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

emgee126 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this dior book tote that I just bought on Mercari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mary Grace


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lin9090 said:


> Hi!
> Can you please share your opinion on the authenticity of the below item? I bought this 2012 Lady Dior Medium Beige Patent from Fashionphile a while ago and wanted to double check. Thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

CharmyPoo said:


> I was t going to check as it was going through eBay authentication but then realized it’s not that trustworthy.
> 
> Item name: $7,200 Dior Diorama lizard metallic teal green silver Hardware Bag
> Item number: 125131284258
> Seller ID: elitefashionus
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/7-200-Dior...-teal-green-silver-Hardware-Bag-/125131284258


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

FashionFan0324 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Dior saddle.  The description on the card says it was purchased in Italy, but I need to be sure that it’s authentic before buying it. Thanks!.
> 
> Name:  Dior Saddle bag (in Red).
> Company:  Tradesy
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-christian-burgundy-leather-saddle-shoulder-bag/30337286/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hahyoon726 said:


> Hello!
> 
> please help me authenticate this item. I already bought the item, so if more pictures are needed, I can provide them. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item name: Diorissimo Boston Bg
> Online reseller name: the real real
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/christian-dior-diorissimo-boston-bag-cevk7


Please share the photos here. I do not have a realreal account to see the photos. Thanks.


----------



## Hahyoon726

averagejoe said:


> Please share the photos here. I do not have a realreal account to see the photos. Thanks.



Here they are! I wasn’t sure what else to post.

I couldn’t find a Christian dior stamp when I received the bag but there is a tag with “made in Italy” inside the bag.

thank you!


----------



## teapartyforone

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## vio888

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Dior Saddle? And, is that an authenticity card? Because when i looked it up online all the authenticity card with date, REF and st
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
amp. THANK YOU.


----------



## averagejoe

vio888 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Dior Saddle? And, is that an authenticity card? Because when i looked it up online all the authenticity card with date, REF and st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331121
> View attachment 5331122
> View attachment 5331125
> View attachment 5331126
> View attachment 5331137
> View attachment 5331138
> View attachment 5331139
> View attachment 5331150
> View attachment 5331151
> View attachment 5331153
> View attachment 5331155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp. THANK YOU.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Hahyoon726 said:


> Here they are! I wasn’t sure what else to post.
> 
> I couldn’t find a Christian dior stamp when I received the bag but there is a tag with “made in Italy” inside the bag.
> 
> thank you!


Sorry, I cannot authenticate without an interior tag.


----------



## vio888

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe. I have one question. Do you know why this authenticity card didnt have hand writting of the date, Ref and the stamp? I'am very new to luxury purse and wanna learn a little. Thanks again.


----------



## crystal_cat

Hello,
I would appreciate someone taking the time to authenticate this bag please:

Item name: lady dior
Online reseller: vestiaire collective 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-cloth-dior-handbag-20800413.shtml

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

vio888 said:


> Thank you so much averagejoe. I have one question. Do you know why this authenticity card didnt have hand writting of the date, Ref and the stamp? I'am very new to luxury purse and wanna learn a little. Thanks again.


Some of the cards don't have the spaces to write. May be a new thing moving forward since Dior (along with LVMH group) is changing the way it tracks the authenticity and warranty of a product.


----------



## averagejoe

crystal_cat said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate someone taking the time to authenticate this bag please:
> 
> Item name: lady dior
> Online reseller: vestiaire collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/dior/black-cloth-dior-handbag-20800413.shtml
> 
> Many thanks!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## crystal_cat

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


 
Thank you very much for your help x


----------



## anaptds90

Hey

Can someone help me understand if these are true Dior earrings? These are the Tribales Antiques Earrings but I only found pairs where one of them had a crystal and the other one had a little pearl. 








						Boucles d’oreilles Tribales blanches CHRISTIAN DIOR, 0,5" X 0,5"  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Boucles d’oreilles Tribales blanches CHRISTIAN DIOR, 0,5" X 0,5" sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

anaptds90 said:


> Hey
> 
> Can someone help me understand if these are true Dior earrings? These are the Tribales Antiques Earrings but I only found pairs where one of them had a crystal and the other one had a little pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boucles d’oreilles Tribales blanches CHRISTIAN DIOR, 0,5" X 0,5"  | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour Boucles d’oreilles Tribales blanches CHRISTIAN DIOR, 0,5" X 0,5" sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I cannot authenticate costume jewelry with only three high-contrast photos and no packaging, dust bag, and tag. Sorry.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Bellex

Hello everyone! New here!
Is there anyone can help me authenticate this small preloved Lady Dior I purchased online. Thank you!


----------



## for3st

Hi there, appreciate if you could help to authentic this pls! Thanks so much!


----------



## yasminn_n

Hi all!

Thank you so much in advance for taking the time to authenticate this bag, really appreciate everyone's dedication and hard work!!! It is listed on Depop, details and pictures below:

*Item name: *Diorissimo Mini Saddle Pochette
*Online reseller name:* jennnn10
*Direct URL link:* https://www.depop.com/products/jennnn10-dior-saddle-bag-navy-with/


----------



## averagejoe

Bellex said:


> Hello everyone! New here!
> Is there anyone can help me authenticate this small preloved Lady Dior I purchased online. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5334535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334543


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

yasminn_n said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for taking the time to authenticate this bag, really appreciate everyone's dedication and hard work!!! It is listed on Depop, details and pictures below:
> 
> *Item name: *Diorissimo Mini Saddle Pochette
> *Online reseller name:* jennnn10
> *Direct URL link:* https://www.depop.com/products/jennnn10-dior-saddle-bag-navy-with/
> 
> View attachment 5335154
> View attachment 5335155
> View attachment 5335156
> View attachment 5335157
> 
> View attachment 5335158
> View attachment 5335159
> View attachment 5335160


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

for3st said:


> Hi there, appreciate if you could help to authentic this pls! Thanks so much!



Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## teapartyforone

Sorry for the trouble Joe, are you able to authenticate this bag? I couldn't get a photo of the datecode tag unfortunately:


----------



## for3st

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements


Thanks for ur reply but the bag is sold  but still thanks for ur time!


----------



## olilili

Hi authenticators, could you please take a look at this bag on rakuten and comment on its authenticity? Thank you!

Item name: lady Dior 
Online reseller name: Rakuten ネオプライス
Direct URL link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/neo-price/ss9134/?scid=wi_ichi_iphoneapp_item_share


----------



## sreyesrp

Please authenticate this dior!! Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

teapartyforone said:


> Sorry for the trouble Joe, are you able to authenticate this bag? I couldn't get a photo of the datecode tag unfortunately:
> View attachment 5336072
> View attachment 5336073
> View attachment 5336074
> View attachment 5336075
> View attachment 5336076
> View attachment 5336077
> View attachment 5336078
> View attachment 5336079
> View attachment 5336080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336081


Sorry cannot authenticate without the date code photo.


----------



## averagejoe

olilili said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please take a look at this bag on rakuten and comment on its authenticity? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Rakuten ネオプライス
> Direct URL link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/neo-price/ss9134/?scid=wi_ichi_iphoneapp_item_share


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Please authenticate this dior!! Thank you!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## sreyesrp

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you!!!


----------



## teapartyforone

averagejoe said:


> Sorry cannot authenticate without the date code photo.


Thanks for the reply! I'll make sure any future posts have it then


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## alicelovesxo

Hi! Appreciate jewellery can be hard to authenticate but what do we think of these circa 2000 earrings?


----------



## Ghettosmurf

Hello Joe 
Could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior from eBay 


Item name: DIOR Lady Dior ultramatte blush
Item number: 294834910575
Seller ID: Feuerorden
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Lady-D...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0

Thank you!


----------



## jos1eee

Hello Joe, 

Can you please help me authenticate this card holder?
Date code: 31-MA-1126

thank you so much!


----------



## psychonaut445

Hello Joe,

Hope you are doing well. Could you please help me authenticate this purse?

Thank you.


----------



## Bunnybunny88

Hello dou think this is authentic? My area of concern is that I've been googling this bag for weeks now, and couldn't find a single one with white inner part. I live overseas, so getting refunds, etc would cause additional issues. I understand fashionphile is very reputable, but I'd like to be extra cautious. Thank you very much! 


Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin cannage lady dior rendezvous wallet on chain fuchsia
Item number: 822440
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...ior-rendezvous-wallet-on-chain-fuchsia-822440


----------



## averagejoe

alicelovesxo said:


> Hi! Appreciate jewellery can be hard to authenticate but what do we think of these circa 2000 earrings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339253


Sorry not enough details to authenticate with.


----------



## averagejoe

Ghettosmurf said:


> Hello Joe
> Could you please help authenticate this Lady Dior from eBay
> 
> 
> Item name: DIOR Lady Dior ultramatte blush
> Item number: 294834910575
> Seller ID: Feuerorden
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIOR-Lady-D...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0
> 
> Thank you!


Need a close-up picture of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, although I believe it is most likely fake from what I see so far.


----------



## averagejoe

jos1eee said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this card holder?
> Date code: 31-MA-1126
> 
> thank you so much!
> View attachment 5339787


Photo of the logo inside the card holder is required.


----------



## averagejoe

psychonaut445 said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Could you please help me authenticate this purse?
> 
> Thank you.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bunnybunny88 said:


> Hello dou think this is authentic? My area of concern is that I've been googling this bag for weeks now, and couldn't find a single one with white inner part. I live overseas, so getting refunds, etc would cause additional issues. I understand fashionphile is very reputable, but I'd like to be extra cautious. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN DIOR Lambskin cannage lady dior rendezvous wallet on chain fuchsia
> Item number: 822440
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...ior-rendezvous-wallet-on-chain-fuchsia-822440


Sorry there aren't enough pictures to authenticate with. It is missing pictures of the logo inside, the date code, and of the dust bag and any documentation that comes with the wallet.


----------



## RosiePosiez

Please help authenticate this from eBay. Thanks!

Dior medium Lady bag
265365039812
Mollypete1








						Dior medium Lady bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dior medium Lady bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## averagejoe

RosiePosiez said:


> Please help authenticate this from eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Dior medium Lady bag
> 265365039812
> Mollypete1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior medium Lady bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dior medium Lady bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## RosiePosiez

averagejoe said:


> Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


I have this pic that I requested from the seller. I will ask for one of the other side of the tag. Is that what is missing? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

RosiePosiez said:


> I have this pic that I requested from the seller. I will ask for one of the other side of the tag. Is that what is missing? Thanks.


This is one of the missing photos. The other ones are the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


----------



## RosiePosiez

averagejoe said:


> This is one of the missing photos. The other ones are the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


Thanks for your response. I’m new to Dior.  I will ask the seller for this tomorrow.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## RosiePosiez

averagejoe said:


> This is one of the missing photos. The other ones are the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.



Hope this is everything you need. Appreciate your help.


----------



## jos1eee

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the logo inside the card holder is required.


Thanks for the reply Joe! The seller just got back to me but she said she has trouble taking clear pics. So these are the best she could do


averagejoe said:


> Photo of the logo inside the card holder is required.


Hey Joe! Thanks for the reply! The seller just got back to me with more pics but she had trouble taking clearer pics, so these are the best she could do. Thanks again!


----------



## RosiePosiez

averagejoe said:


> This is one of the missing photos. The other ones are the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms.


Any thoughts on this bag? Thanks again. I posted the other required pics.


----------



## spartanwoman

Hi, Joe! I pretty much trust Yoogi's, but wanted to reach out on this to be sure before i pull the trigger. TIA!

Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIORBrown Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Large Lady Dior Bag*
Online reseller name:Yoogi's Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/153012/category/9/


----------



## kruyi

Hi @averagejoe , @Addy , happened to chance upon your comments on the authenticity of Dior bags and was wondering if I could get your help to authenticate a bag I’m looking to purchase in Singapore.

Item name: Medium Lady Dior Bag in Black Lambskin
Online reseller name: jemryluxury
Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/jufCABBEgob

The photos in the post are all I have at the moment but I’ll be going down to the store to take a look at it later today. I can get more photos then. Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## yenniemc

Hello, I just purchased this item on Poshmark and is on its way to me when I realized I should have had it authenticated first.

May I please have it authenticated? I can add more pictures once it arrives if necessary.


Item name: *DIOR Slingback Shoes - J’Adior collection*
Online reseller name: @drshopaholic
Direct URL link:https://posh.mk/HNYoMFYWgob


----------



## olilili

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## yenniemc

yenniemc said:


> Hello, I just purchased this item on Poshmark and is on its way to me when I realized I should have had it authenticated first.
> 
> May I please have it authenticated? I can add more pictures once it arrives if necessary.
> 
> 
> Item name: *DIOR Slingback Shoes - J’Adior collection*
> Online reseller name: @drshopaholic
> Direct URL link:https://posh.mk/HNYoMFYWgob



Hi, the shoes just arrived and I am adding more photos for reference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hello! Would love your help to get this authenticated. Thank you!!

Item name: Dior Trotter Pochette
Online reseller name: Em Clothing (Robby)
Direct URL link:
https://merc.li/Y7pJeXZCb

Thank you!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

This is another one! I purchased it already but figured I should still get it authenticated. Thank you!!

Item name: Dior Trotter Charm Pochette Shoulder Bag
Online reseller name: C’s Closet
Direct URL link:
https://merc.li/x5ZyduvKb


----------



## averagejoe

RosiePosiez said:


> Hope this is everything you need. Appreciate your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luxstina said:


> This is another one! I purchased it already but figured I should still get it authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Trotter Charm Pochette Shoulder Bag
> Online reseller name: C’s Closet
> Direct URL link:
> https://merc.li/x5ZyduvKb


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

luxstina said:


> Hello! Would love your help to get this authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Dior Trotter Pochette
> Online reseller name: Em Clothing (Robby)
> Direct URL link:
> https://merc.li/Y7pJeXZCb
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

yenniemc said:


> Hi, the shoes just arrived and I am adding more photos for reference. Thanks in advance!


Sorry not sure about these, especially with the logo having faded quite a bit.


----------



## averagejoe

kruyi said:


> Hi @averagejoe , @Addy , happened to chance upon your comments on the authenticity of Dior bags and was wondering if I could get your help to authenticate a bag I’m looking to purchase in Singapore.
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior Bag in Black Lambskin
> Online reseller name: jemryluxury
> Direct URL link: https://carousell.app.link/jufCABBEgob
> 
> The photos in the post are all I have at the moment but I’ll be going down to the store to take a look at it later today. I can get more photos then. Many thanks in advance for your help!


Did you get a chance to take more photos of the bag, like of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

spartanwoman said:


> Hi, Joe! I pretty much trust Yoogi's, but wanted to reach out on this to be sure before i pull the trigger. TIA!
> 
> Item name: *CHRISTIAN DIORBrown Cannage Quilted Patent Leather Large Lady Dior Bag*
> Online reseller name:Yoogi's Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/153012/category/9/


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

jos1eee said:


> Thanks for the reply Joe! The seller just got back to me but she said she has trouble taking clear pics. So these are the best she could do
> 
> Hey Joe! Thanks for the reply! The seller just got back to me with more pics but she had trouble taking clearer pics, so these are the best she could do. Thanks again!


Sorry they are too unclear to make out the details!


----------



## yenniemc

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure about these, especially with the logo having faded quite a bit.


No worries! Thank you so much!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help on both requests!!


----------



## ssyy90

Hello, I wanted to know if I could have some help authenticating this bag. Thank you!!!
Item name: Dior Lady East West Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Item number: 30049303 (on Tradesy)
Seller ID: @AbbyR
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-east-west-black-leather-shoulder-bag/30049303/
Listed serial number: 20-MA-1014


----------



## averagejoe

ssyy90 said:


> Hello, I wanted to know if I could have some help authenticating this bag. Thank you!!!
> Item name: Dior Lady East West Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 30049303 (on Tradesy)
> Seller ID: @AbbyR
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-lady-east-west-black-leather-shoulder-bag/30049303/
> Listed serial number: 20-MA-1014
> 
> View attachment 5351567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351575


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

is this diorissimo bag authentic?Thank you in advance!


----------



## kruyi

averagejoe said:


> Did you get a chance to take more photos of the bag, like of the front of the interior tag and the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms?



Yes I have those photos!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this authenticated? Thank you!

Itemior Lambskin Cannage Lady Small Tote
Item #: 164101
Seller: Bag Borrow or Steal
Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=164101


----------



## sreyesrp

Can you please authenticate this dior belt bag. Thank you!


----------



## ashin121

Hello! I just purchased this
Item name: abcdior
Item number: 224874513659
Seller ID: brandearauction
Direct URL link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-DIOR-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

Thank you!


----------



## katyyu2001

Hello, I purchased a Poshmark Dior Earring, can i Authenticate Dior Earring here? Thank you very much


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hi @averagejoe! I would like to ask for your help in possibly authenticating this medium Lady Dior. I understand that these photos may not be enough, but I wanted to check if I should bother asking for more as both sides of the leather tag look a little funny to me based on all the photos available on this thread (i.e. the font looks off to me), but then I am by no means an expert.

This is a private local seller, hence no direct URL available.

Hope the hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this authenticated? Thank you!
> 
> Itemior Lambskin Cannage Lady Small Tote
> Item #: 164101
> Seller: Bag Borrow or Steal
> Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=164101



hello, here are some additional pictures that I took myself. please let me know if you need additional pictures  thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

rest of the pictures…


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Hello can you help
Me authnetic this lady Dior?
My concern is that it’s only 3 numbers (last number)on the date code..is this possible?


----------



## LadyLorraineV

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hello can you help
> Me authnetic this lady Dior?
> My concern is that it’s only 3 numbers (last number)on the date code..is this possible?


----------



## averagejoe

I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> hello, here are some additional pictures that I took myself. please let me know if you need additional pictures  thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

qtpixtrm said:


> Hi @averagejoe! I would like to ask for your help in possibly authenticating this medium Lady Dior. I understand that these photos may not be enough, but I wanted to check if I should bother asking for more as both sides of the leather tag look a little funny to me based on all the photos available on this thread (i.e. the font looks off to me), but then I am by no means an expert.
> 
> This is a private local seller, hence no direct URL available.
> 
> Hope the hear from you. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5353666
> View attachment 5353670
> View attachment 5353671
> View attachment 5353672
> View attachment 5353673
> View attachment 5353674


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello, I purchased a Poshmark Dior Earring, can i Authenticate Dior Earring here? Thank you very much


You can try to post several pictures of it here. We can try our best.


----------



## averagejoe

ashin121 said:


> Hello! I just purchased this
> Item name: abcdior
> Item number: 224874513659
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Direct URL link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-DIOR-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> Thank you!


Photo of date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Can you please authenticate this dior belt bag. Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

kruyi said:


> Yes I have those photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352590
> View attachment 5352591


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> is this diorissimo bag authentic?Thank you in advance!


I believe this is fake


----------



## ashin121

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required.


When it arrives, I will take photos and post it. Are there any other specific photos you need? Thank you @averagejoe ! I appreciate you!


----------



## qtpixtrm

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thanks, @averagejoe!


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much, averagejoe!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


U meant my lady Dior is fake?


----------



## LadyLorraineV

It’s from Italy staff sale


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Help


----------



## averagejoe

LadyLorraineV said:


> Help


I have replied to your personal message as well. Please do not post multiple messages and also personal messages about the same bag. It comes off as rude and impatient, even if that is not your intention.


----------



## ashin121

averagejoe said:


> Photo of date code is required.


Hello! Here you go. I added some additional photos just in case you needed it. 

Just for ease so you don't have to dig back to previous posts:

Item name: abcdior
Item number: 224874513659
Seller ID: brandearauction
Direct URL link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-DIOR-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

Thank you! Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## cluelessbaglady

Hello!! 

I am brand new here, and was directed here by Reddit. I read the rules but I apologize in advance if I've done something redundant or broke the rules. I inherited this from my grandma, and my mother says its probably older than the 90s. I tried a lot of googling to no luck. There is no serial number in there, which makes me think its fake? The buckle is also not a magnet or a clicky-click one, its VELCRO. However, I would not put it pass my grandma to sew on velcro and take out the original buckle button (whatever it was) to make it easier for herself. 

Would love to know if its real, what model it is, and around what year it's from. 

Also I know it's very very dirty, I'm sending it to get cleaned next week! Thank you all so so so so much! 

-Very clueless person now turned bag owner


----------



## wag98

Hi there! 

Could you please help me authentic this dior saddle nylon bag, Thank u so much in advanced. Photos are attached


----------



## averagejoe

wag98 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you please help me authentic this dior saddle nylon bag, Thank u so much in advanced. Photos are attached


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

cluelessbaglady said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am brand new here, and was directed here by Reddit. I read the rules but I apologize in advance if I've done something redundant or broke the rules. I inherited this from my grandma, and my mother says its probably older than the 90s. I tried a lot of googling to no luck. There is no serial number in there, which makes me think its fake? The buckle is also not a magnet or a clicky-click one, its VELCRO. However, I would not put it pass my grandma to sew on velcro and take out the original buckle button (whatever it was) to make it easier for herself.
> 
> Would love to know if its real, what model it is, and around what year it's from.
> 
> Also I know it's very very dirty, I'm sending it to get cleaned next week! Thank you all so so so so much!
> 
> -Very clueless person now turned bag owner
> View attachment 5356271
> View attachment 5356272
> View attachment 5356274
> View attachment 5356273
> 
> View attachment 5356275
> 
> View attachment 5356276


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

ashin121 said:


> Hello! Here you go. I added some additional photos just in case you needed it.
> 
> Just for ease so you don't have to dig back to previous posts:
> 
> Item name: abcdior
> Item number: 224874513659
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Direct URL link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-DIOR-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> Thank you! Please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5355689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355727


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## ashin121

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thannnnnnnkkkkkk you @averagejoe !!!!!!!!!!! Best news I've seen all day! Have a fabulous weekend/life!!!!!!!!! You're the best.


----------



## olivegirl

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can authenticate this bag.
Image is not very good though and bag is well used.


----------



## apcgrace

Hi, 

Wondering what if anyone can help authenticate this mini lady dior wallet in black cannage lambskin.
This model doesn't have a zipper compartment in the middle like the newest model on the Dior website and the date code for this one shows it's from 2017. Has anyone seen this exact wallet model without a zipper compartment?

Purchased from a local consignment store. Photos attached.

Thank you!


----------



## Eileen W

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this 30 Montaigne bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## Eileen W

Here are some additional photos.. thanks again!


----------



## kruyi

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks very much! I purchased it in the end and also got the entrupy cert too.


----------



## averagejoe

Eileen W said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this 30 Montaigne bag? Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

pinggyu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering what if anyone can help authenticate this mini lady dior wallet in black cannage lambskin.
> This model doesn't have a zipper compartment in the middle like the newest model on the Dior website and the date code for this one shows it's from 2017. Has anyone seen this exact wallet model without a zipper compartment?
> 
> Purchased from a local consignment store. Photos attached.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

olivegirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can authenticate this bag.
> Image is not very good though and bag is well used.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Eileen W

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Great news! Thanks for all your help


----------



## bnsuki

Hello Averagejoe! Just wondering if you could please check if the attached book tote is authentic. No direct link available since it's from a private local seller. Since this bag does not have any hardware, I was not sure where else I could ask the seller to take pictures.It will be great if you could let me know if additional photos are required.

The seller also does not have an authentic card. If you could please let me know the approximate made date from the date code it would be great.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sreyesrp

Hi! Can you please try to authenticate this dior sandals. Thank you in advance


----------



## roxta

Hi, could I please get your thoughts on this mini LD I ordered? The vendor has all the photos you need (I think), except the back of the "O" charm - I can take a photo of it for you when I receive it. Thank you so much!

Item name: Dior Black Cannage Leather Mini Lady Dior Tote 
Online reseller name: The Luxury Closet
Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-black-cannage-leather-mini-lady-dior-tote-p564906


----------



## stelfar

Hi everyone! Sorry if this is the wrong thread but was wondering if anybody could identify this 2008 Dior bag? I have tried searching online but can’t seem to find anything!


----------



## roxta

Item name:  Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Grey 
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-grey-973364

This one too please. TIA!


----------



## roxta

stelfar said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry if this is the wrong thread but was wondering if anybody could identify this 2008 Dior bag? I have tried searching online but can’t seem to find anything!


You want this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.93016/


----------



## averagejoe

bnsuki said:


> Hello Averagejoe! Just wondering if you could please check if the attached book tote is authentic. No direct link available since it's from a private local seller. Since this bag does not have any hardware, I was not sure where else I could ask the seller to take pictures.It will be great if you could let me know if additional photos are required.
> 
> The seller also does not have an authentic card. If you could please let me know the approximate made date from the date code it would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5362342
> View attachment 5362343
> View attachment 5362344
> 
> View attachment 5362349
> View attachment 5362350
> 
> View attachment 5362347
> View attachment 5362352


Not sure about this one. Does it come with any of the paperwork and also the dustbag?


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Hi! Can you please try to authenticate this dior sandals. Thank you in advance


Not enough close-up pictures of details such as the sizing, the dustbag, the paperwork, and the logo inside


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Hi, could I please get your thoughts on this mini LD I ordered? The vendor has all the photos you need (I think), except the back of the "O" charm - I can take a photo of it for you when I receive it. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Dior Black Cannage Leather Mini Lady Dior Tote
> Online reseller name: The Luxury Closet
> Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/dior-black-cannage-leather-mini-lady-dior-tote-p564906


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Item name:  Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Grey
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-grey-973364
> 
> This one too please. TIA!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your input. I've really been scratching my head with this one. It is the exact colour combo I've been looking for but there are quite a few flaws on this bag that are sticking out to me and I can't unsee them - like the stitching on the front panel is not symmetrical, the stitching on the base is crooked and uneven, and there's something weird happening where the strap attaches to the hardware. Plus, somehow when I look at it, I feel like the thread is a lighter shade than the leather. I wonder if it's normal for an authentic bag to have so many flaws in various spots. They're handmade so of course there can be some areas that are not 100% perfect, but this one makes me feel like the maker was having an off day.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Thank you so much for your input. I've really been scratching my head with this one. It is the exact colour combo I've been looking for but there are quite a few flaws on this bag that are sticking out to me and I can't unsee them - like the stitching on the front panel is not symmetrical, the stitching on the base is crooked and uneven, and there's something weird happening where the strap attaches to the hardware. Plus, somehow when I look at it, I feel like the thread is a lighter shade than the leather. I wonder if it's normal for an authentic bag to have so many flaws in various spots. They're handmade so of course there can be some areas that are not 100% perfect, but this one makes me feel like the maker was having an off day.
> 
> View attachment 5364570
> View attachment 5364571
> View attachment 5364572


Yes, there are definitely quality issues with this one. Handmade should mean that they are more perfect because a human being was making the bag rather than a machine that can't judge if the item is being made to standard. Don't let SAs pretend that quality issues from rushed manufacturing and decreasing quality standards are actually an indication of great artisanal hand work - it is simply not the case. Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags are entirely hand-made, with hand-stitching, and the stitching is completely straight. 

The thread looking light a lighter shade initially made me think that the bag was re-dyed, but I don't think it is the case since the tag on the inside with the foil stamp is in the same colour. Maybe the strong lighting on the bag is illuminating the stitching more than normal.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> Yes, there are definitely quality issues with this one. Handmade should mean that they are more perfect because a human being was making the bag rather than a machine that can't judge if the item is being made to standard. Don't let SAs pretend that quality issues from rushed manufacturing and decreasing quality standards are actually an indication of great artisanal hand work - it is simply not the case. Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags are entirely hand-made, with hand-stitching, and the stitching is completely straight.
> 
> The thread looking light a lighter shade initially made me think that the bag was re-dyed, but I don't think it is the case since the tag on the inside with the foil stamp is in the same colour. Maybe the strong lighting on the bag is illuminating the stitching more than normal.


I totally agree with you about the handmade aspect. Were I to receive this bag from Dior directly (in store or online), I would actually have noticed these flaws and I wouldn't have accepted it since they would continue to bother me. Being on a pre-loved site, they were enough to make me doubt authenticity because I don't expect an authentic bag to have multiple issues given how strict Dior quality control is supposed to be. One issue, yes - but not this many on the one bag.

Oh well, the search continues.....

Thanks again!


----------



## bnsuki

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about this one. Does it come with any of the paperwork and also the dustbag?



Thanks for looking! Unfortunately not...the seller said she lost the authentic card and the boutique did not provide her with a dust bag. All she has is the tote itself and the box. Should I ask for more pictures for you to take a look? Thank you!


----------



## travelluver

Hi - I am trying to authenticate my first Dior purchase - it’s a CL listing - are these pics ok?  Apologies if anything submitted is wrong and many thanks in advance!  Today is my birthday and I’m hoping to treat myself!


----------



## Taschenlady

Hello,
I bought this bag a few years ago on eBay. I‘m not sure if it is an authentic one. Can you help me? Thanks.


----------



## namida23

Item name: Christian Dior Caro Double Pouch
Item number: 115301706761
Seller ID: jukes08
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-N...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0

Thank you in advance!


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Hello!  This is my first time purchasing pre-loved, although I know Fashionphile is reputable I'd rather double check before I remove the tags! Thank you so much!

Diorama Medium Flap Bag Grained Calfskin Rose Poudre
Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...ge-medium-diorama-flap-bag-rose-poudre-766550


----------



## bebexqerl

Hi all! Would appreciate any input I can get on this item. The thing that concerns me the most is the authenticity card that came with this item as it looks very different from what I have come across online. Thanks in advance!


Item name: Diorama wallet on chain pouch -  grained calfskin in rose pointe
Online reseller name: Fashionphile 
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...rama-wallet-on-chain-pouch-rose-poudre-836721

Some additional photos are attached. Please advise if more info is needed!


----------



## SelenaScott

Hello, 
I recently purchased this book tote from the Real Real and would like to know if it’s authentic. This is my first Dior item. Thank you for your help.


----------



## irenek93

Hello!
Could you authenticate this bag for me?

Thanks!

Item name: Dior saddle bag gradient 
Online reseller name: Vesitaire Collections 
Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ue-leather-saddle-dior-handbag-21491724.shtml


----------



## erubenow

Hi! is this purse real or fake? the seller said it was authenticated on grailed.
here's the link: https://www.depop.com/products/afsana22-super-vintage-dior-bag-authenticated/
thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

travelluver said:


> Hi - I am trying to authenticate my first Dior purchase - it’s a CL listing - are these pics ok?  Apologies if anything submitted is wrong and many thanks in advance!  Today is my birthday and I’m hoping to treat myself!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Taschenlady said:


> Hello,
> I bought this bag a few years ago on eBay. I‘m not sure if it is an authentic one. Can you help me? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5365794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365806


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

namida23 said:


> Item name: Christian Dior Caro Double Pouch
> Item number: 115301706761
> Seller ID: jukes08
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-N...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

XiaoMeiMe said:


> Hello!  This is my first time purchasing pre-loved, although I know Fashionphile is reputable I'd rather double check before I remove the tags! Thank you so much!
> 
> Diorama Medium Flap Bag Grained Calfskin Rose Poudre
> Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...ge-medium-diorama-flap-bag-rose-poudre-766550





bebexqerl said:


> Hi all! Would appreciate any input I can get on this item. The thing that concerns me the most is the authenticity card that came with this item as it looks very different from what I have come across online. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item name: Diorama wallet on chain pouch -  grained calfskin in rose pointe
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...rama-wallet-on-chain-pouch-rose-poudre-836721
> 
> Some additional photos are attached. Please advise if more info is needed!
> View attachment 5369038
> View attachment 5369039
> View attachment 5369040
> View attachment 5369041


I believe the bag is authentic. The original owner may have misplaced the authenticity card and just included the one that comes with SLGs.


----------



## averagejoe

SelenaScott said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased this book tote from the Real Real and would like to know if it’s authentic. This is my first Dior item. Thank you for your help.


Please post photos of the dust bag logo, and a close-up photo of the logo inside the bag. As well, please include photos of the authenticity card and care booklet.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## bebexqerl

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic. The original owner may have misplaced the authenticity card and just included the one that comes with SLGs.


Thanks for your input. Really appreciate it!!


----------



## averagejoe

irenek93 said:


> Hello!
> Could you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Dior saddle bag gradient
> Online reseller name: Vesitaire Collections
> Direct URL link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ue-leather-saddle-dior-handbag-21491724.shtml


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

erubenow said:


> Hi! is this purse real or fake? the seller said it was authenticated on grailed.
> here's the link: https://www.depop.com/products/afsana22-super-vintage-dior-bag-authenticated/
> thank you!


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## SelenaScott

averagejoe said:


> Please post photos of the dust bag logo, and a close-up photo of the logo inside the bag. As well, please include photos of the authenticity card and care booklet.



hello,
 I have added the requested pictures. The logo inside the bag is a little worn so I tried to capture it at different angles. I hope they are good enough for you. Thank you for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

SelenaScott said:


> hello,
> I have added the requested pictures. The logo inside the bag is a little worn so I tried to capture it at different angles. I hope they are good enough for you. Thank you for your help.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## SelenaScott

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Yay! Thank you so much! I used a couple of authentication services so I feel Relieved with multiple authenticators saying yes.


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

averagejoe said:


> I believe the bag is authentic. The original owner may have misplaced the authenticity card and just included the one that comes with SLGs.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## travelluver

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thank you!!


----------



## Sunszajn

Hi, could you help me authenticate this Dior for sale on eBay?
Thank you









						Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Lamb Leather Cannage Quilted Grey Bag  | eBay
					

Cannage Quilted Grey Bag. Authentic Christian Dior. I have subsequently found a authenticity card for this bag.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this Dior for sale on eBay?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Christian Dior Lady Dior Medium Lamb Leather Cannage Quilted Grey Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Cannage Quilted Grey Bag. Authentic Christian Dior. I have subsequently found a authenticity card for this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## Victoria Angel

Hallo,
Please can you authenticate this Christian Dior Gaucho with serial number 02-MA-0016
and under the zipper inside(the pocket) plain. 
Thank you so much

Hallo please can you authenticate this Christian Dior Gaucho Denim Saddle Bag( Vintage), serial number 02-MA-0016 .Thank you so much


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hi Average Joe/authenticators! Hope you’re doing well. Would love your expertise on this Dior bag please.


Item name: Vintage Dior Monogram Shoulder Bag
Online reseller name: family_store
Direct URL link: https://grailed.app.link/KMJHWIuX3ob

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Victoria Angel said:


> Hallo please can you authenticate this Christian Dior Gaucho Denim Saddle Bag( Vintage), serial number 02-MA-0016 .Thank you so much


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Anotherbagaddict said:


> Hi Average Joe/authenticators! Hope you’re doing well. Would love your expertise on this Dior bag please.
> 
> 
> Item name: Vintage Dior Monogram Shoulder Bag
> Online reseller name: family_store
> Direct URL link: https://grailed.app.link/KMJHWIuX3ob
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Maryanne007

Can someone help me if these are authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Maryanne007 said:


> Can someone help me if these are authentic?  Thanks!


Close up pictures of the interior logo, serial number, dust bag, and box with the product reference number are needed.


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


The seller says it’s light grey but I have a concern it could be silver given the shine on some of the photos (could be just lighting though) any opinion? Thanks again


----------



## Maryanne007

averagejoe said:


> Close up pictures of the interior logo, serial number, dust bag, and box with the product reference number are needed.



ok will post when I get these, but nothing obviously fake as of yet?  I couldn’t find this style anywhere other than replica sites!


----------



## averagejoe

Sunszajn said:


> The seller says it’s light grey but I have a concern it could be silver given the shine on some of the photos (could be just lighting though) any opinion? Thanks again


Hard to say. I think it is actually grey but the seller took the photos with lots of indoor spotlights and changed the contrast and sharpness of the image, making the leather look metallic.


----------



## averagejoe

Maryanne007 said:


> ok will post when I get these, but nothing obviously fake as of yet?  I couldn’t find this style anywhere other than replica sites!


I actually cannot tell because the full logo on the insole is concealed in the shots.


----------



## Sunszajn

averagejoe said:


> Hard to say. I think it is actually grey but the seller took the photos with lots of indoor spotlights and changed the contrast and sharpness of the image, making the leather look metallic.


Thanks - I prefer it it’s grey


----------



## SauleMes

Hello, could you please check this Dior bag I found on Vestiaire?
Lady Dior medium
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-21851014.shtml
Thank You in advance!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, can I get this authenticated please?  Thank you!! I have the bag so please let me know if you need any additional pictures.

Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR **Lambskin Cannage Small My Lady Dior Red*

Item #: 965123
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-red-965123


----------



## heartfelt

Hi!
Is anyone able to authenticate clothing items? I bought this Daniel Arsham hoodie from a consignment store.


----------



## karylicious

Hi Authenticators, can you tell me if I have enough clear pictures to know if they are real or fake please


----------



## averagejoe

karylicious said:


> Hi Authenticators, can you tell me if I have enough clear pictures to know if they are real or fake please
> 
> View attachment 5380376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380381


Sorry not sure about these


----------



## averagejoe

heartfelt said:


> Hi!
> Is anyone able to authenticate clothing items? I bought this Daniel Arsham hoodie from a consignment store.
> 
> View attachment 5380275
> View attachment 5380276
> View attachment 5380277
> View attachment 5380278
> View attachment 5380279
> View attachment 5380280


Sorry not sure about this


----------



## averagejoe

SauleMes said:


> Hello, could you please check this Dior bag I found on Vestiaire?
> Lady Dior medium
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-21851014.shtml
> Thank You in advance!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, can I get this authenticated please?  Thank you!! I have the bag so please let me know if you need any additional pictures.
> 
> Item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR **Lambskin Cannage Small My Lady Dior Red*
> 
> Item #: 965123
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-small-my-lady-dior-red-965123


I believe this is authentic


----------



## epijasmine

good morning everyone. I'm hoping to have this authenticated please. The item is Lady Dior large, the seller is elady and here is the link:
Christian Dior Lady Large Cannage Handbag | eLADY Globazone
thankyou!


----------



## SauleMes

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Maybe you know if Dior still made theys bags in france in 2019?


----------



## averagejoe

epijasmine said:


> good morning everyone. I'm hoping to have this authenticated please. The item is Lady Dior large, the seller is elady and here is the link:
> Christian Dior Lady Large Cannage Handbag | eLADY Globazone
> thankyou!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## LostInBal

Please, would you be so kind to authenticate this Gaucho bag?. It’s from a local private seller and would like to be sure it’s legit. I can’t post original seller link because it’s an Spanish private sell app and you wouldn’t be able to see. What do you think about the condition?. Seller’s asking 450€ and I’m supposed to pick it up tmw. Is it a good price for this piece? Thank you in advance!


----------



## rockbabee

Hello! I want to purchase a dior oblique saddle bag. Its *number* is *05-RU-0158*. Could you please see if it is authentic or does it seem to be fake. Thank you!


----------



## epijasmine

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


hi, thankyou so much for your prompt response!


----------



## averagejoe

LostInBal said:


> Please, would you be so kind to authenticate this Gaucho bag?. It’s from a local private seller and would like to be sure it’s legit. I can’t post original seller link because it’s an Spanish private sell app and you wouldn’t be able to see. What do you think about the condition?. Seller’s asking 450€ and I’m supposed to pick it up tmw. Is it a good price for this piece? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5381532
> View attachment 5381533
> View attachment 5381534
> View attachment 5381535
> View attachment 5381536
> View attachment 5381537
> View attachment 5381538
> View attachment 5381539
> View attachment 5381540
> View attachment 5381541
> View attachment 5381542


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

rockbabee said:


> Hello! I want to purchase a dior oblique saddle bag. Its *number* is *05-RU-0158*. Could you please see if it is authentic or does it seem to be fake. Thank you!


I believe this is fake


----------



## LostInBal

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## routerpotter

Hi everyone,
Am new for Dior. I would love your guys help me authenticate this medium Dior bag please.


Following information from website;
*MEDIUM DIOR CARO BAG Black Crinkled Patent Lambskin*
Reference: M9242BNDN_M900

Thank you.


----------



## routerpotter

routerpotter said:


> Hi everyone,
> Am new for Dior. I would love your guys help me authenticate this medium Dior bag please.
> 
> 
> Following information from website;
> *MEDIUM DIOR CARO BAG Black Crinkled Patent Lambskin*
> Reference: M9242BNDN_M900
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Sunszajn

Sunszajn said:


> Thanks - I prefer it it’s grey


Unfortunately I got outbid


----------



## jasneetkaur

Hello,

Can I please get some help with authenticating this Dior WOC/Clutch. I believe it’s micro cannage. Pictures have been provided by the seller.

I have included all the pictures.

Link:








						Dior Clutch/Wallet on Chain (WOC)
					

Item: Dior Clutch/Wallet on Chain (WOC) Our price: $900* (TAX INCLUDED)  Size:  21.5 x 11.5 x 3.0 CM (8.5 x 4.5 x 1.0 IN) Finish and colour: Metallic gold Cannage Straps: Removable chain strap 120 CM (47 IN) Hardware: Light gold colour; detachable 'D.I.O.R.' charm Closure: Button Lining: Dark...




					baglustconsignment.com
				




Thank you!!


----------



## Maryanne007

Hi, could someone please tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## jessilou

Hello! I’d really appreciate help authenticating this bag:



			https://posh.mk/22rBO34ropb
		


Thank you!


----------



## Bellex

Dear averagejoe, can you please help me authenticate this small Dior tote. Thank you!


----------



## scottilicious

Hello! Found this iconic Dior Dice Rambler Bowling bag and wondering if anyone could kindly authenticate this beautiful piece! Its mid 2000’s I believe so hopefully it shouldn’t be too difficult to authenticate. From what I have seen online of the exact same bag, it appears to be authentic but Id like some second opinions from the Dior pros! *ONLY thing missing was the massive Dior encrusted dice on the front chain *


----------



## averagejoe

scottilicious said:


> Hello! Found this iconic Dior Dice Rambler Bowling bag and wondering if anyone could kindly authenticate this beautiful piece! Its mid 2000’s I believe so hopefully it shouldn’t be too difficult to authenticate. From what I have seen online of the exact same bag, it appears to be authentic but Id like some second opinions from the Dior pros! *ONLY thing missing was the massive Dior encrusted dice on the front chain *
> View attachment 5385563
> View attachment 5385564
> View attachment 5385565
> View attachment 5385566
> View attachment 5385567
> View attachment 5385568
> View attachment 5385569
> View attachment 5385570
> View attachment 5385571
> View attachment 5385572


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bellex said:


> Dear averagejoe, can you please help me authenticate this small Dior tote. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384894
> View attachment 5384895
> View attachment 5384896
> View attachment 5384897
> View attachment 5384898
> View attachment 5384899
> View attachment 5384900
> View attachment 5384901
> View attachment 5384902
> View attachment 5384903
> View attachment 5384904
> View attachment 5384894
> View attachment 5384895
> View attachment 5384896
> View attachment 5384897
> View attachment 5384898
> View attachment 5384899
> View attachment 5384900
> View attachment 5384901
> View attachment 5384902
> View attachment 5384903
> View attachment 5384904


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

jessilou said:


> Hello! I’d really appreciate help authenticating this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/22rBO34ropb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Maryanne007 said:


> Hi, could someone please tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you!!


Something looks a bit off to me.


----------



## averagejoe

jasneetkaur said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I please get some help with authenticating this Dior WOC/Clutch. I believe it’s micro cannage. Pictures have been provided by the seller.
> 
> I have included all the pictures.
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Clutch/Wallet on Chain (WOC)
> 
> 
> Item: Dior Clutch/Wallet on Chain (WOC) Our price: $900* (TAX INCLUDED)  Size:  21.5 x 11.5 x 3.0 CM (8.5 x 4.5 x 1.0 IN) Finish and colour: Metallic gold Cannage Straps: Removable chain strap 120 CM (47 IN) Hardware: Light gold colour; detachable 'D.I.O.R.' charm Closure: Button Lining: Dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baglustconsignment.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5384388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384396


I believe this is authentic


----------



## scottilicious

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much I really appreciate it!


----------



## averagejoe

routerpotter said:


> Hi everyone,
> Am new for Dior. I would love your guys help me authenticate this medium Dior bag please.
> 
> 
> Following information from website;
> *MEDIUM DIOR CARO BAG Black Crinkled Patent Lambskin*
> Reference: M9242BNDN_M900
> 
> Thank you.


Did this come with a dustbag? Can you please take a photo of it?


----------



## routerpotter

averagejoe said:


> Did this come with a dustbag? Can you please take a photo of it?



thank you.


----------



## jasneetkaur

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!! Appreciate the help!


----------



## Maryanne007

averagejoe said:


> Something looks a bit off to me.


Thank you!  Dr runway agreed with you also!


----------



## averagejoe

routerpotter said:


> thank you.
> View attachment 5385812
> View attachment 5385813


I believe this is authentic


----------



## routerpotter

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## raczynskie

Item: Dior Columbus Bag
Item no:-
Link:https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/dior-ca...-IDOUNVc.html?isPreviewActive=0&sliderIndex=7

It isn't on Ebay, it is polish local seller site. Please help, thank u


----------



## averagejoe

raczynskie said:


> Item: Dior Columbus Bag
> Item no:-
> Link:https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/dior-ca...-IDOUNVc.html?isPreviewActive=0&sliderIndex=7
> 
> It isn't on Ebay, it is polish local seller site. Please help, thank u


I believe this is fake


----------



## teapartyforone

Hi Joe, would you be able to help authenticate this Lady Dior? Are the loops on the leather crossbody strap usually just sewn together at the ends and not glued together?


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi AverajeJoe, could you please take a look at this bag? The seller says it's authentic, and the price is quite low, but I wouldn't know where to look to know if it's true. The logo inside doesn't look all that good to me, though. TIA!


----------



## Petraabate

hello dears, can you please authenticate this dior jadior matte all black bag please?


----------



## Petraabate

Can you please authentiate these dior dway shoes? Thank you so much


----------



## Petraabate

And last if you can tell me just your opinion for this dior strap, as the quality doesnt seem to be perfect.


----------



## Petraabate

Another photo detail


----------



## sweetD

Hi dear authenticator averagejoe,
I'd like to get your expert opinion on this bag if authentic. Thanks so much in advance.
Item: Christian Dior men's saddle bag 
Online seller: aicetamcloset
Direct link: https://carousell.app.link/S7mwQN6HDpb


----------



## Ashley00

Hi there, can someone please authenticate this Lady dior handbag?

link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/354021973052?hash=item526d5a9c3c:g:d80AAOSwFQRiYWMM

thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

teapartyforone said:


> Hi Joe, would you be able to help authenticate this Lady Dior? Are the loops on the leather crossbody strap usually just sewn together at the ends and not glued together?


I believe this is authentic. Those are not supposed to be glued together.


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi AverajeJoe, could you please take a look at this bag? The seller says it's authentic, and the price is quite low, but I wouldn't know where to look to know if it's true. The logo inside doesn't look all that good to me, though. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5391027
> View attachment 5391028
> View attachment 5391029
> View attachment 5391030
> View attachment 5391031


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> hello dears, can you please authenticate this dior jadior matte all black bag please?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Can you please authentiate these dior dway shoes? Thank you so much


I believe these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> And last if you can tell me just your opinion for this dior strap, as the quality doesnt seem to be perfect.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

sweetD said:


> Hi dear authenticator averagejoe,
> I'd like to get your expert opinion on this bag if authentic. Thanks so much in advance.
> Item: Christian Dior men's saddle bag
> Online seller: aicetamcloset
> Direct link: https://carousell.app.link/S7mwQN6HDpb


I believe this is fake


----------



## sweetD

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


 Thanks so much for your prompt reply averagejoe! Really appreciate it


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## Petraabate

Thank you so much for help @averagejoe !! you are amazing thanks a lot again very appreciated


----------



## calabrese1976

Hello 
It has been a while since I posted. This is my first time purchasing a Dior canvas tote. Can you please authenticate for me? TIA
Item name: Authentic Dior velvet tote
Online reseller name: Vivi Lee
Direct URL link:https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/392266122443688/


----------



## averagejoe

calabrese1976 said:


> Hello
> It has been a while since I posted. This is my first time purchasing a Dior canvas tote. Can you please authenticate for me? TIA
> Item name: Authentic Dior velvet tote
> Online reseller name: Vivi Lee
> Direct URL link:https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/392266122443688/


I believe this is fake


----------



## teapartyforone

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Those are not supposed to be glued together.


Gotcha, thank you! Always appreciate your help!


----------



## calabrese1976

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Hi
I had a feeling too. Thank you so much.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Hello everybody, hello @averagejoe 
Can you take a look at this second hand Dior Gaucho and comment on authenticity? I have an inkling that it is fake, but I want to check with your expertise. Much appreciated.


----------



## martaprl

Hello everyone ! Thanks for the work you do. I've been reading the forum for a while without actively participating.
I would like to ask you if any of you have ever seen this Dior Joaellerie pochette bag, it must be from the year 2008.
I hope to receive your wisdom! Thank you !!


----------



## M.H.

Hello, please can you help with this lady dior? Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

M.H. said:


> Hello, please can you help with this lady dior? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5397242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397246


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

martaprl said:


> Hello everyone ! Thanks for the work you do. I've been reading the forum for a while without actively participating.
> I would like to ask you if any of you have ever seen this Dior Joaellerie pochette bag, it must be from the year 2008.
> I hope to receive your wisdom! Thank you !!


Not sure about this. May have been a free gift with purchase that someone attached a chain strap to.


----------



## averagejoe

Girlfromgent said:


> Hello everybody, hello @averagejoe
> Can you take a look at this second hand Dior Gaucho and comment on authenticity? I have an inkling that it is fake, but I want to check with your expertise. Much appreciated.


I believe this is fake


----------



## Girlfromgent

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much for your review  @averagejoe


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ssyy90

Hello! I would like to know if this bag is real. Found this bag on Grailed.com, it looks like it was originally purchased from The RealReal. The website states that it has been authenticated but there was no DIOR letter charm. Thank you! 

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Online reseller name: Seller's name is LeoTran, from Grailed.com
Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/27371795-dior-mini-lady-dior-bag
Series Number: MA - 0958


----------



## dollsforbreakfast

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this Dior. It is missing a letter on the DIOR charm which I want to bring into the store to get a replacement.

Item: lady dior black patent medium
Item number:
Seller ID: Qie Q.
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-w-medium-lady-w-strap-black-leather-shoulder-bag/31332662/

Also attaching my own up close photos. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello average Joe,

can you help authenticate this vintage Lady Dior bag,please?Thank you!


----------



## Melisanat

Hi all,
Please help me authenticate this dior. Bought it few years ago from a reseller but recently I noticed there are same style saddle bags but yellow stitching on the handle. So I’m not sure now if mine is authentic. Paid quiet a substantial amount of money for it 
Thanks


----------



## Witchdoctor

Hi there,

Please help me authenticate this Dior:


Item name:Christian Dior Book Tote
Item number:
Seller ID: meglou2118
Direct URL link: https://depop.app.link/nGwG3Js8Zpb


			https://depop.app.link/DSEnb7x8Zpb
		



			https://depop.app.link/7MmeGJz8Zpb
		


Thanks so much,

charlotte


----------



## Newbie1895

Hi experts! I’m looking for information on this bag. I think it might be called a kelly? I am unable to find any info online. Wondering what year the bag is made as well as any other information I can gather.  It is a smooth leather with the lining of suede or alcantara.


----------



## Newbie1895

Newbie1895 said:


> Hi experts! I’m looking for information on this bag. I think it might be called a kelly? I am unable to find any info online. Wondering what year the bag is made as well as any other information I can gather.  It is a smooth leather with the lining of suede or alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402635
> View attachment 5402636
> View attachment 5402637
> View attachment 5402638


Also I should add that I can find no date code label. It only has the Christian Dior leather sewn down label. I am hoping with the age of the bag this is not an authenticity issue? What year did Dior start putting date codes in their bags?


Newbie1895 said:


> Hi experts! I’m looking for information on this bag. I think it might be called a kelly? I am unable to find any info online. Wondering what year the bag is made as well as any other information I can gather.  It is a smooth leather with the lining of suede or alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402635
> View attachment 5402636
> View attachment 5402637
> View attachment 5402638
> 
> I should add that there is no date code label; only the black leather “Christian Dior PARIS” sewn down label. Also the dust bag looks vintage to me as well.


----------



## licifu5

Hi, I bought this Lady Dior Vintage at Vestiaire Collective and I still have doubts about it even though it has been authenticated. The grommets on the handles look weird to me how do you guys see it?


----------



## licifu5

Hi, I bought this Lady Dior Vintage at Vestiaire Collective and I still have doubts about it even though it has been authenticated. The grommets on the handles look weird to me how do you guys see it?
THESE ARE MORE PHOTOS




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## averagejoe

licifu5 said:


> Hi, I bought this Lady Dior Vintage at Vestiaire Collective and I still have doubts about it even though it has been authenticated. The grommets on the handles look weird to me how do you guys see it?
> THESE ARE MORE PHOTOS
> View attachment 5403477
> View attachment 5403478
> View attachment 5403479


[/QUOTE]
This is a much older style of the Lady Dior, so it will have several small differences with the Lady Dior bags that are made now.


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> Also I should add that I can find no date code label. It only has the Christian Dior leather sewn down label. I am hoping with the age of the bag this is not an authenticity issue? What year did Dior start putting date codes in their bags?


Is there any way you can take a frontal photo of the black tag inside?


----------



## averagejoe

Melisanat said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me authenticate this dior. Bought it few years ago from a reseller but recently I noticed there are same style saddle bags but yellow stitching on the handle. So I’m not sure now if mine is authentic. Paid quiet a substantial amount of money for it
> Thanks


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello average Joe,
> 
> can you help authenticate this vintage Lady Dior bag,please?Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dollsforbreakfast said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Dior. It is missing a letter on the DIOR charm which I want to bring into the store to get a replacement.
> 
> Item: lady dior black patent medium
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Qie Q.
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-w-medium-lady-w-strap-black-leather-shoulder-bag/31332662/
> 
> Also attaching my own up close photos. Thank you for your help!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ssyy90 said:


> Hello! I would like to know if this bag is real. Found this bag on Grailed.com, it looks like it was originally purchased from The RealReal. The website states that it has been authenticated but there was no DIOR letter charm. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: Seller's name is LeoTran, from Grailed.com
> Direct URL link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/27371795-dior-mini-lady-dior-bag
> Series Number: MA - 0958


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ssyy90

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for your expertise @averagejoe !!! You are amazing!


----------



## Newbie1895

averagejoe said:


> Is there any way you can take a frontal photo of the black tag inside?


----------



## licifu5

This is a much older style of the Lady Dior, so it will have several small differences with the Lady Dior bags that are made now.
[/QUOTE]

I understand, I don't know its exact year but it will be one of the first Lady Dior, is it authentic right? Thank you very much for your answer, I admire your knowledge


----------



## licifu5

licifu5 said:


> This is a much older style of the Lady Dior, so it will have several small differences with the Lady Dior bags that are made now.


@averagejoe 
I understand, I don't know its exact year but it will be one of the first Lady Dior, is it authentic right? Thank you very much for your answer, I admire your knowledge


----------



## ssyy90

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hey @averagejoe 
I went to the Dior store to see if they could replace the letter charm for the lady Dior but they said I needed proof of purchase which I do not have. Would you happen to know of anywhere that would sell the replacement Dior letter charm? Thank you!


----------



## Sukyceline

Item Name: Lady Dior Patent Vintage
Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate this vintage lady dior. I just bought this from a local instagram seller but i think the stamping font is different from usual Lady Dior i have seen, especially the ‘Paris’ font. It also doesn’t come with the strap. Thank you so much!


----------



## Eneribebe

Hi, I am recently eyeing on a preloved lady Dior bag in size Medium Black lamb skin, the bag is in the old zip closure version with the red CD textiles lining inside and it comes in an adjustable strap instead of the one strength shoulder strap.  I am not sure whether Dior did released this strap modification to the older zip version… The seller claims she bought it in Paris in 2017 but she does no longer have the receipts, Can anyone help to give me some input or advise and whether this would be a concern?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Eneribebe

Eneribebe said:


> Hi, I am recently eyeing on a preloved lady Dior bag in size Medium Black lamb skin, the bag is in the old zip closure version with the red CD textiles lining inside and it comes in an adjustable strap instead of the one strength shoulder strap.  I am not sure whether Dior did released this strap modification to the older zip version… The seller claims she bought it in Paris in 2017 but she does no longer have the receipts, Can anyone help to give me some input or advise and whether this would be a concern?
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Eneribebe

Attaching more photos, Please help to authenticate this bag, thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> View attachment 5404476


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

licifu5 said:


> This is a much older style of the Lady Dior, so it will have several small differences with the Lady Dior bags that are made now.



I understand, I don't know its exact year but it will be one of the first Lady Dior, is it authentic right? Thank you very much for your answer, I admire your knowledge 
[/QUOTE]
It's definitely an earlier version.


----------



## averagejoe

Close-up photos of the front and back of the interior tag are required. The adjustable strap was introduced when the Lady Dior still had the zipper top.


----------



## averagejoe

Sukyceline said:


> Item Name: Lady Dior Patent Vintage
> Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate this vintage lady dior. I just bought this from a local instagram seller but i think the stamping font is different from usual Lady Dior i have seen, especially the ‘Paris’ font. It also doesn’t come with the strap. Thank you so much!


Sorry not sure about this one. The font looks quite off to me.


----------



## averagejoe

ssyy90 said:


> Hey @averagejoe
> I went to the Dior store to see if they could replace the letter charm for the lady Dior but they said I needed proof of purchase which I do not have. Would you happen to know of anywhere that would sell the replacement Dior letter charm? Thank you!


They do not sell the replacement charms separately. Is there a way you can ask the seller for the original receipt? Dior actually would have the information in the system if they have the seller's phone number (they can pull up the account history).


----------



## Newbie1895

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks averagejoe! Your Knowledge and willingness to help is amazing!!  Do you have any idea of the year? I have since done some research and believe it is called the Fermoir Doctor Bag, but I don’t know how to date the bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Sukyceline

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure about this one. The font looks quite off to me.


Yes i feel the same way too. Thank you for your review!


----------



## Eneribebe

averagejoe said:


> Close-up photos of the front and back of the interior tag are required. The adjustable strap was introduced when the Lady Dior still had the zipper top.


Here I just got more photos from the seller, pls help to review thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

Eneribebe said:


> Here I just got more photos from the seller, pls help to review thanks!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> Thanks averagejoe! Your Knowledge and willingness to help is amazing!!  Do you have any idea of the year? I have since done some research and believe it is called the Fermoir Doctor Bag, but I don’t know how to date the bag.


Sorry, I'm not sure of the date of this bag.


----------



## Eneribebe

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for help @averagejoe !! you are amazing thanks a lot again, very much appreciated!


----------



## Raaz

Please please authenticate this gorgeous mini gaucho. Can barely find much info about this particular bag/colour online. Thank you so very much. Very very appreciate it. Xxx


----------



## averagejoe

Raaz said:


> Please please authenticate this gorgeous mini gaucho. Can barely find much info about this particular bag/colour online. Thank you so very much. Very very appreciate it. Xxx


I believe this is authentic. I think the colour was just called "gold".


----------



## Raaz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. I think the colour was just called "gold".


Thank you so much. It’s such a relief to hear this from you. Thanks for informing about the colour as well. Have a great day xxx


----------



## hkn

Please authenticate this saddle bag.


----------



## hkn

More pictures


----------



## averagejoe

hkn said:


> More pictures


I believe this is fake


----------



## hkn

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake



thank you so much for your response! Can you share what your reasons are for saying so? 
thank you for saving me from making a purchase of a fake bag


----------



## averagejoe

hkn said:


> thank you so much for your response! Can you share what your reasons are for saying so?
> thank you for saving me from making a purchase of a fake bag


You're welcome. 

Sorry we do not share the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum.


----------



## Shaseia

Hi everyone,

Could you help with authenticating this vintage Dior?

I’m also waiting to hear back from LegitGrails (first time using them).

Everything looks good, but I am surprised that the zip is not marked and the date code is upside down. Also just noticed that the lining of the pocket is upside down.

Really don’t know what to think 

Thank you ❤

View attachment 5411016


View attachment 5411017


View attachment 5411018


View attachment 5411019


View attachment 5411020


View attachment 5411021


View attachment 5411022


View attachment 5411023


----------



## elenam12345

Hello ladies, I just purchased this vintage ostrich lady dior please let me know if you think It is authentic as I have heard some not so great things about TRR

Item name: Lady dior ostrich bag
Online reseller name: The realreal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...dior-vintage-mini-ostrich-lady-dior-bag-doajp


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Shaseia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you help with authenticating this vintage Dior?
> 
> I’m also waiting to hear back from LegitGrails (first time using them).
> 
> Everything looks good, but I am surprised that the zip is not marked and the date code is upside down. Also just noticed that the lining of the pocket is upside down.
> 
> Really don’t know what to think
> 
> Thank you ❤
> 
> View attachment 5411016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411023


None of the photos are showing. Please attach the photos here again. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

elenam12345 said:


> Hello ladies, I just purchased this vintage ostrich lady dior please let me know if you think It is authentic as I have heard some not so great things about TRR
> 
> Item name: Lady dior ostrich bag
> Online reseller name: The realreal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...dior-vintage-mini-ostrich-lady-dior-bag-doajp


The bag has sold and I cannot access the listing anymore without making an account.


----------



## Shaseia

averagejoe said:


> None of the photos are showing. Please attach the photos here again. Thanks.



Thank you, but Legit Grails already got back to me, and the bag is fake 

After looking at it closely I already knew what the verdict will be.


----------



## elenam12345

averagejoe said:


> The bag has sold and I cannot access the listing anymore without making an account.



does this work?

*CHRISTIAN DIOR
Vintage Mini Ostrich Lady Dior Bag*


$1,995.00
SOLD
Add to Wait List
Coupons and discounts are not available for this product.
*Description*

Christian Dior Top Handle Bag
From the 2002 Collection by John Galliano
Vintage
Burgundy Ostrich
Polka Dot Print
Gold-Tone Hardware
Handles & Single Shoulder Strap
Leather Lining & Single Interior Pocket
Fold-In Flap Closure at Top
Protective Feet at Base
Unfortunately, due to restrictions, this item may not be eligible for shipping in all areas.
Details

*Shoulder Strap Drop: *18.5"
*Handle Drop: *3.5"
*Height: *5.75"
*Width: *6.25"
*Depth: *2"
*Item # *CHR225677
Condition

Fair
Good
Very Good
Excellent
Pristine
Details:No visible signs of wear.


----------



## averagejoe

elenam12345 said:


> does this work?
> 
> *CHRISTIAN DIOR
> Vintage Mini Ostrich Lady Dior Bag*
> 
> 
> $1,995.00
> SOLD
> Add to Wait List
> Coupons and discounts are not available for this product.
> *Description*
> 
> Christian Dior Top Handle Bag
> From the 2002 Collection by John Galliano
> Vintage
> Burgundy Ostrich
> Polka Dot Print
> Gold-Tone Hardware
> Handles & Single Shoulder Strap
> Leather Lining & Single Interior Pocket
> Fold-In Flap Closure at Top
> Protective Feet at Base
> Unfortunately, due to restrictions, this item may not be eligible for shipping in all areas.
> Details
> 
> *Shoulder Strap Drop: *18.5"
> *Handle Drop: *3.5"
> *Height: *5.75"
> *Width: *6.25"
> *Depth: *2"
> *Item # *CHR225677
> Condition
> 
> Fair
> Good
> Very Good
> Excellent
> Pristine
> Details:No visible signs of wear.
> 
> View attachment 5411410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411412


A lot more photos are required for authentication (please see post 1).


----------



## averagejoe

Shaseia said:


> Thank you, but Legit Grails already got back to me, and the bag is fake
> 
> After looking at it closely I already knew what the verdict will be.
> 
> View attachment 5411389


Yes, I believe this is fake


----------



## Lala-purse

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. The leather is too pebbled/bumpy and looks a bit different than other calfskin Caro bags.

Details:

Item Name: Calfskin Cannage Small Caro Bag Black

Item number: 1012734

Seller: Fashionphile 

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-cannage-small-caro-bag-black-1012734

Thank you,


----------



## averagejoe

Lala-purse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. The leather is too pebbled/bumpy and looks a bit different than other calfskin Caro bags.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Item Name: Calfskin Cannage Small Caro Bag Black
> 
> Item number: 1012734
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-calfskin-cannage-small-caro-bag-black-1012734
> 
> Thank you,


I believe this is authentic


----------



## elena.b.villarreal

Could you all take a look at this?

Item name: Metallic Lambskin Cannage Miss Dior Chain Wallet Silver
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...-cannage-miss-dior-chain-wallet-silver-943026

Photos: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14JrjtiDgwhG_nOk1QlJH2TEARJrxiNzu?usp=sharing
(I can attach them if that's easier.)

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

elena.b.villarreal said:


> Could you all take a look at this?
> 
> Item name: Metallic Lambskin Cannage Miss Dior Chain Wallet Silver
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chri...-cannage-miss-dior-chain-wallet-silver-943026
> 
> Photos: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14JrjtiDgwhG_nOk1QlJH2TEARJrxiNzu?usp=sharing
> (I can attach them if that's easier.)
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## elenam12345

averagejoe said:


> A lot more photos are required for authentication (please see post 1).



sorry for the back and forth
here are the additional photos I just recieved the bag
It matches up to my other lady dior but I want a second opinion


----------



## averagejoe

elenam12345 said:


> sorry for the back and forth
> here are the additional photos I just recieved the bag
> It matches up to my other lady dior but I want a second opinion
> 
> View attachment 5412729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412738


Can you please take a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the date code behind the interior tag?


----------



## elenam12345

averagejoe said:


> Can you please take a photo of the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and also of the date code behind the interior tag?


----------



## elenam12345

Having a really hard time getting the code it’s on the back of the Dior sign inside the bag


----------



## dashacam

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Christian Dior miss dior
Item number: 
Seller ID: elena
Direct URL link:https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_o...pNSCCw8O-XoziqSYj_I3IsTjL9_AAAA____LfXycQAAAA


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ecom

Dior x Kaws Card Holder (Pink Bees Black)

We are questioning us if it's real because there is no dust bag, authenticity card on the box right side bottom there is the "graphic character"


----------



## EHepburn

Hello! Please could you authenticate this vintage mini Lady Dior? It matches every other in every way except it does not have (or I cannot find) the “Made in Italy” tag! It’s black (but has faded to brown in some places). It also does not have a date code which is fine as it’s quite old - but the lack of “Made in Italy” is concerning. Thanks!!!


----------



## averagejoe

N


ecom said:


> Dior x Kaws Card Holder (Pink Bees Black)
> 
> We are questioning us if it's real because there is no dust bag, authenticity card on the box right side bottom there is the "graphic character"
> 
> View attachment 5415056
> 
> View attachment 5415057
> 
> View attachment 5415058
> 
> View attachment 5415059
> 
> View attachment 5415061
> 
> View attachment 5415062
> 
> View attachment 5415063
> 
> View attachment 5415063
> 
> View attachment 5415064


It looks okay to me although I'm not 100% sure. Also, that box does not belong to the cardholder. It looks like the box that comes with some of their VIC gifts and promotional gifts.


----------



## averagejoe

EHepburn said:


> Hello! Please could you authenticate this vintage mini Lady Dior? It matches every other in every way except it does not have (or I cannot find) the “Made in Italy” tag! It’s black (but has faded to brown in some places). It also does not have a date code which is fine as it’s quite old - but the lack of “Made in Italy” is concerning. Thanks!!!


I believe this is fake.


----------



## averagejoe

dashacam said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Christian Dior miss dior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: elena
> Direct URL link:https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_o...pNSCCw8O-XoziqSYj_I3IsTjL9_AAAA____LfXycQAAAA


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

elenam12345 said:


> Having a really hard time getting the code it’s on the back of the Dior sign inside the bag


Sorry I cannot confirm without the date code.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear Dior authenticator,

Would it be possible please to have your opinion about this Vestiaire Collective Navy Baby Diorama listing?





						Diorama leather crossbody bag Dior Navy in Leather - 21040982
					

Buy your diorama leather crossbody bag Dior on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Diorama leather crossbody bag Dior Navy in Leather available. 21040982




					fr.vestiairecollective.com
				




I’m much more of a Saint Laurent and Balenciaga girl but this little thing caught my eye… and I can’t get it off my mind!
TIA!


----------



## sacha1009

Hello authenticator. How are u..Could u pls authenticate this for me..Really appreciated ur help as always 

Title: 
*Christian Dior In Lights Dway Turquoise Embroidered Logo Slide Size 36*
Sellers Name: djy1205_9 
Item #: 125350255386
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125350255386?hash=item1d2f751b1a:g:xbYAAOSwMh9iImy7&autorefresh=true


----------



## sxomimi

Hello! 

Could you please help me authenticate these Dior Dway slides?

Item name: Dior Dway slides
Online reseller name: Vestaire Collective
Direct URL link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/sandals/dior/blue-leather-dior-sandals-23414121.shtml


----------



## SuperstarRose

Is this vintage Lady Dior bag real? The pics

I bought it from TheRealReal but I can't find this version of the Lady Dior bag anywhere. There's no code inside and no feet either.


----------



## Bridget928

Dear @averagejoe -- would you please be able to look at this for me? I've asked for a couple more pics, but it's Rebag and they say they can't provide more. If you lean one way or another based on the photos you see, that would be fine. Thank you very much!

Item: Medium Diorissimo tote
Seller: Rebag
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...iorissimo-tote-pebbled-leather-medium12665653


----------



## RBV

Hi dear friends,
Can you please authenticate this lady dior medium bag. I wanted to know if it’s authentic before I buy it. Thank you in advance!
Name: medium Lady Dior
Color: black
Seller: preciousjasmin


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! I hope all is well. I’m considering purchasing this bag. Let me know if it looks authentic. Not sure about inside tag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## XoDena

Hi. Hope all is well! I’m needing some help with a recent purchase, wanted to verify it’s authenticity. The inside tag is no longer legible, but the date code is. Thanks in advance.

Name: Street Chic Trotter Boston bag
Color: Beige/Brown
Seller: https://depop.app.link/S8DKeaxfLqb


----------



## Emily Yang

ecom said:


> Dior x Kaws Card Holder (Pink Bees Black)
> 
> We are questioning us if it's real because there is no dust bag, authenticity card on the box right side bottom there is the "graphic character"
> 
> View attachment 5415056
> 
> View attachment 5415057
> 
> View attachment 5415058
> 
> View attachment 5415059
> 
> View attachment 5415061
> 
> View attachment 5415062
> 
> View attachment 5415063
> 
> View attachment 5415063
> 
> View attachment 5415064


This is legit. The box is gift packaging, probably because the original blue box the card holder came in was damaged. We also keep tweaking our packaging (in mens) so often there’s an array of same but different boxes.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Emily Yang

elenam12345 said:


> Having a really hard time getting the code it’s on the back of the Dior sign inside the bag


Just from my experience - This bag is legit. It’s 2002, the gold was more yellow. But the texture of the leather is exactly what I’d see and feel on a ostrich Lady Dior. The shape has  retained good like after so many years is impressive and only due to good care of the bag, the way that the top flap fits in the bag is exact.


----------



## Emily Yang

sacha1009 said:


> Hello authenticator. How are u..Could u pls authenticate this for me..Really appreciated ur help as always
> 
> Title:
> *Christian Dior In Lights Dway Turquoise Embroidered Logo Slide Size 36*
> Sellers Name: djy1205_9
> Item #: 125350255386
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125350255386?hash=item1d2f751b1a:g:xbYAAOSwMh9iImy7&autorefresh=true





sacha1009 said:


> Hello authenticator. How are u..Could u pls authenticate this for me..Really appreciated ur help as always
> 
> Title:
> *Christian Dior In Lights Dway Turquoise Embroidered Logo Slide Size 36*
> Sellers Name: djy1205_9
> Item #: 125350255386
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125350255386?hash=item1d2f751b1a:g:xbYAAOSwMh9iImy7&autorefresh=true


Not legit.


----------



## Emily Yang

Bridget928 said:


> Dear @averagejoe -- would you please be able to look at this for me? I've asked for a couple more pics, but it's Rebag and they say they can't provide more. If you lean one way or another based on the photos you see, that would be fine. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Medium Diorissimo tote
> Seller: Rebag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...iorissimo-tote-pebbled-leather-medium12665653


From experience - bag is legit


----------



## sacha1009

Emily Yang said:


> Not legit.


Thank u..Save my money


----------



## Bridget928

Emily Yang said:


> From experience - bag is legit


Thank you!


----------



## myjpop

hello everyone . i was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate these boots  ( and if anyone knew the name and year they were released ? 
they are knee lenght, suede .

i do not have any link as this is coming from a private seller she hasn't listed those online yet .
i was told the sole and heel both been replaced at a regular cobbler (not by dior) . it seems some of the numbers or letters may have faded ?
please let me know if i need to ask for more pictures .  thank you


----------



## averagejoe

myjpop said:


> hello everyone . i was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate these boots  ( and if anyone knew the name and year they were released ?
> they are knee lenght, suede .
> 
> i do not have any link as this is coming from a private seller she hasn't listed those online yet .
> i was told the sole and heel both been replaced at a regular cobbler (not by dior) . it seems some of the numbers or letters may have faded ?
> please let me know if i need to ask for more pictures .  thank you


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

XoDena said:


> Hi. Hope all is well! I’m needing some help with a recent purchase, wanted to verify it’s authenticity. The inside tag is no longer legible, but the date code is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Street Chic Trotter Boston bag
> Color: Beige/Brown
> Seller: https://depop.app.link/S8DKeaxfLqb


Everything looks okay on this. Can't confirm 100% because the logo is rubbed off.


----------



## averagejoe

Iloveplants said:


> Hi! I hope all is well. I’m considering purchasing this bag. Let me know if it looks authentic. Not sure about inside tag. Thanks in advance.


Photos are far too small for me to be sure of the details, although it looks okay so far (can't confirm if it is authentic, though).


----------



## averagejoe

RBV said:


> Hi dear friends,
> Can you please authenticate this lady dior medium bag. I wanted to know if it’s authentic before I buy it. Thank you in advance!
> Name: medium Lady Dior
> Color: black
> Seller: preciousjasmin


For some reason, I thought I authenticated this before. I can't be sure, but some details look quite off to me.


----------



## averagejoe

SuperstarRose said:


> Is this vintage Lady Dior bag real? The pics
> 
> I bought it from TheRealReal but I can't find this version of the Lady Dior bag anywhere. There's no code inside and no feet either.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sxomimi said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these Dior Dway slides?
> 
> Item name: Dior Dway slides
> Online reseller name: Vestaire Collective
> Direct URL link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/sandals/dior/blue-leather-dior-sandals-23414121.shtml


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear Dior authenticator,
> 
> Would it be possible please to have your opinion about this Vestiaire Collective Navy Baby Diorama listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diorama leather crossbody bag Dior Navy in Leather - 21040982
> 
> 
> Buy your diorama leather crossbody bag Dior on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Diorama leather crossbody bag Dior Navy in Leather available. 21040982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fr.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m much more of a Saint Laurent and Balenciaga girl but this little thing caught my eye… and I can’t get it off my mind!
> TIA!
> View attachment 5418287


I believe this is authentic


----------



## RachelVerinder

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## myjpop

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so much !! I really appreciate it


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## RBV

averagejoe said:


> For some reason, I thought I authenticated this before. I can't be sure, but some details look quite off to me.


Oh Maybe another person also wants to know if it’s authentic before they buy it. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## roxta

@averagejoe can I get your thoughts on these two? Thanks a bunch!

1)
Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-light-pink-1030505

2)
Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-light-pink-914963


----------



## okbk33

Could you please help to authenticate this Dior east west Bobby in latte color? I’m doubting the stitching and the name stamp…


----------



## Labr1

Hi everyone I wonder if you can help me authenticate this Dior basket bag? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lilirose3

Hi Dior Authenticators,
I am buying my first Dior wallet. Can you help me to authenticate this? Thank you in advance.
Item name: Dior Wallet
Online reseller name:Shafiq Armada Bidaan Barang Japan
Direct URL link:


----------



## sacha1009

How are u. I need ur help again to authenticate this for me please. Thanks in advance 

Title: Lady Dior black patent silver hw Medium bag
Seller's Name: elitefashionus
Item #: 125319177000
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125319177000?hash=item1d2d9ae328:g:0loAAOSwdtNh7cL9


----------



## dashacam

Please help me authenticate this  Dior ever bag. I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and am still learning how to spot a fake/authenticate by myself.
The link probably won't work (if you will be able to do it without) i will be so so grateful. 
also the seller said that it so difficult to take a picture of serial number: 28-MA-0177
Name: Dior ever
Color: silver 
Thank you in advance


----------



## irinadubina

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Dior?


----------



## nhmthuy

Hi all,
Would you mind helping me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much!
Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Bag Canvas Monogram
Item number: 125296180703
Seller ID: uniqueboutique95
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125296180703?hash=item1d2c3bfddf:g:XwcAAOSw77licsIA#SellerPresenceViewModel


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> @averagejoe can I get your thoughts on these two? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 1)
> Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-light-pink-1030505
> 
> 2)
> Item name: Lambskin Cannage Medium Lady Dior Light Pink
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-light-pink-914963


I believe both of these are authentic


----------



## averagejoe

nhmthuy said:


> Hi all,
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this bag please? Thank you so much!
> Item name: Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Bag Canvas Monogram
> Item number: 125296180703
> Seller ID: uniqueboutique95
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125296180703?hash=item1d2c3bfddf:g:XwcAAOSw77licsIA#SellerPresenceViewModel
> View attachment 5432899
> View attachment 5432900
> View attachment 5432901
> View attachment 5432902
> View attachment 5432903
> View attachment 5432904
> View attachment 5432905
> View attachment 5432906


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

irinadubina said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Dior?


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dashacam said:


> Please help me authenticate this  Dior ever bag. I am looking to purchase my first Dior bag and am still learning how to spot a fake/authenticate by myself.
> The link probably won't work (if you will be able to do it without) i will be so so grateful.
> also the seller said that it so difficult to take a picture of serial number: 28-MA-0177
> Name: Dior ever
> Color: silver
> Thank you in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

sacha1009 said:


> How are u. I need ur help again to authenticate this for me please. Thanks in advance
> 
> Title: Lady Dior black patent silver hw Medium bag
> Seller's Name: elitefashionus
> Item #: 125319177000
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125319177000?hash=item1d2d9ae328:g:0loAAOSwdtNh7cL9


Please see post 1 for photo requirements.


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Hi everyone I wonder if you can help me authenticate this Dior basket bag? Thanks in advance for any help.
> View attachment 5429156
> View attachment 5429154
> 
> View attachment 5429157
> View attachment 5429176
> View attachment 5429179


Do you have a link to the original listing? As well, can you please take a more clear photo of the front of the interior tag?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> Could you please help to authenticate this Dior east west Bobby in latte color? I’m doubting the stitching and the name stamp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428705
> View attachment 5428706
> View attachment 5428707
> View attachment 5428708
> View attachment 5428708
> View attachment 5428706
> View attachment 5428705
> View attachment 5428733


Do you have more photos of other details of the bag, including the dust bag, the authenticity card, and also the date code as well as the overall bag front and back?


----------



## Labr1

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a link to the original listing? As well, can you please take a more clear photo of the front of the interior tag?



Thanks averagejoe here is the link:


----------



## Labr1

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a link to the original listing? As well, can you please take a more clear photo of the front of the interior tag?



Here is the link averagejoe thank you so much:https://www.therealreal.com/product...SSdIPq-2wbzH1jL1uer6spG7G7_vd--0aApiHEALw_wcB


----------



## nhmthuy

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## dashacam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I believe both of these are authentic


@averagejoe Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Here is the link averagejoe thank you so much:https://www.therealreal.com/product...SSdIPq-2wbzH1jL1uer6spG7G7_vd--0aApiHEALw_wcB


More photos are needed. Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> Thanks averagejoe here is the link:


Sorry the link doesn't work


----------



## Labr1

Labr1 said:


> Thanks averagejoe here is the link:





averagejoe said:


> More photos are needed. Please see post 1 for photo requirements





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/christian-dior-oblique-wicker-basket-bag-dyet5?sid=pxogmz&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=shopping&cvosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=550196048573&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhqaVBhCxARIsAHK1tiPQbGMnXtuJdhQfu8GnUxhSSdIPq-2wbzH1jL1uer6spG7G7_vd--0aApiHEALw_wcB


----------



## averagejoe

Labr1 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/christian-dior-oblique-wicker-basket-bag-dyet5?sid=pxogmz&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=shopping&cvosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=550196048573&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhqaVBhCxARIsAHK1tiPQbGMnXtuJdhQfu8GnUxhSSdIPq-2wbzH1jL1uer6spG7G7_vd--0aApiHEALw_wcB


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Labr1

Thank you so much


----------



## Brennamom

Good morning! Could someone take a look at these pics and give their opinion? I’ve not seen this wristlet in red, but I am super new to Dior and bow to the experts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k5ml3k

hello, hello! can I please get this item authenticated? I've added my own pics as I have the bag. please let me know if you need any additional pictures. thank you!!

item: *CHRISTIAN DIOR
2021 Mini Lady Dior Bag w/ Strap*
item #: CHR230072
seller: TheRealReal
link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...an-dior-2021-mini-lady-dior-bag-w-strap-dylls


----------



## k5ml3k

more pics…


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello,
Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior please? Thank you very much for your help.

item: Vintage Dior Saddle Pochette 
Item number: -
Seller ID: I bought it on a thrift shop


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> more pics…


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior please? Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> item: Vintage Dior Saddle Pochette
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: I bought it on a thrift shop


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Brennamom said:


> Good morning! Could someone take a look at these pics and give their opinion? I’ve not seen this wristlet in red, but I am super new to Dior and bow to the experts. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5434719
> View attachment 5434720
> View attachment 5434721


Please post close up pictures of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as the authenticity card (front and back), logo on the dustbag, and the box.


----------



## Brennamom

averagejoe said:


> Please post close up pictures of the front and back of the interior tag, as well as the authenticity card (front and back), logo on the dustbag, and the box.


Hello, thanks for your reply. This is all I have. I understand if it isn't enough. Do you know if this even came in red?


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Brennamom said:


> Hello, thanks for your reply. This is all I have. I understand if it isn't enough. Do you know if this even came in red?


Not sure, sorry!


----------



## rachelly24

Hi guys, can you help me authenticate this lady dior? It's the matte black diamond motif in the small/lady abc. What throws me off is that the strap doesnt have the attachement for charms. Is that possible with this bag?


----------



## averagejoe

rachelly24 said:


> Hi guys, can you help me authenticate this lady dior? It's the matte black diamond motif in the small/lady abc. What throws me off is that the strap doesnt have the attachement for charms. Is that possible with this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5436975


A lot more detailed photos are needed, including of the dust bag, the authenticity card, the interior tag, the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and a more clear front-view of the date code because the font is hard to make out.


----------



## cdean724

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this visor? Thanks in advance!

*Item name*: J’aDior Dior Club Black White Visor
*Online reseller name*: Poshmark /  closet_in_vogue 
*Direct URL link*: https://poshmark.com/listing/JaDior...SSKj0s0gX0YxDbO5eaAmHnFtAS0g12SBoCjjAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Lovelything7

Dear Friends,
Please help to authentic this dior book tote . just spent quite q lot of money on this. 
I have the below photos , thanks a million !!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Dear Dior authenticators,
I just received this lovely lady dior mini pochette. It’s very cute (though much smaller than I imagined) but what strikes me it that the leather is very light. Could you please reassure me about its authenticity ? Got 48h to send it back if something’s wrong. The charm is missing but I knew and dont care because I intended not to use it. TIA!


----------



## ekdior

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle bag?
Thanks much!

Item name: Dior Saddle bag in medium
Online reseller name: Online seller from Carousell


----------



## averagejoe

RachelVerinder said:


> Dear Dior authenticators,
> I just received this lovely lady dior mini pochette. It’s very cute (though much smaller than I imagined) but what strikes me it that the leather is very light. Could you please reassure me about its authenticity ? Got 48h to send it back if something’s wrong. The charm is missing but I knew and dont care because I intended not to use it. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443050
> View attachment 5443050
> View attachment 5443051
> View attachment 5443053
> View attachment 5443056
> View attachment 5443056
> View attachment 5443058
> View attachment 5443059


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

ekdior said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Dior Saddle bag?
> Thanks much!
> 
> Item name: Dior Saddle bag in medium
> Online reseller name: Online seller from Carousell
> 
> View attachment 5443749
> View attachment 5443750
> View attachment 5443751
> View attachment 5443752
> View attachment 5443753
> View attachment 5443754
> View attachment 5443755


Photos of the front of the interior tag, as well as the back of the hardware and of the front of the authenticity card and dust bag are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

Lovelything7 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Please help to authentic this dior book tote . just spent quite q lot of money on this.
> I have the below photos , thanks a million !!


Photo of the date code is needed


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

cdean724 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this visor? Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item name*: J’aDior Dior Club Black White Visor
> *Online reseller name*: Poshmark /  closet_in_vogue
> *Direct URL link*: https://poshmark.com/listing/JaDior...SSKj0s0gX0YxDbO5eaAmHnFtAS0g12SBoCjjAQAvD_BwE


Looks okay to me although I'm not sure.


----------



## RachelVerinder

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much for your kind and quick answer!


----------



## cdean724

averagejoe said:


> Looks okay to me although I'm not sure.


Thanks for the response!


----------



## dreamingaboutbags

Hi dear Authenticator.

I found these dior Slingbacks on VC and  I was wondering if they are authentic or not. The vendor told me they bought directly in dior 4 years ago but this seems more vintage.

If you can, please let me know if you think these are authentic and what year would they be from!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## abelii

Hi dear Authenticator..Please help me authenticitate this lady door. Unfortunately I do not have better closeups however there is a tax invoice and some type of purchase receipt. The receipt was in plastic (and not Dior slide in envelope, the seller claimed he purchased it for his girlfriend and that she didn’t like it, that comment threw me off, which girl doesn’t like this classic and ends up selling it 5 months after purchasing for half price???!)
although stranger things have happened, when I asked for the certificate he claimed that he didn’t have it and that he actually bought the bag from a friend, a guy that buys and sells a bags (?) 

Here are the pics I got please let me know what you think, I really hope that it’s just his story that sounded sketchy! Many thanks in advance


----------



## ekdior

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the front of the interior tag, as well as the back of the hardware and of the front of the authenticity card and dust bag are needed.



Hi! Got more photos from the seller, please  help me authenticate this bag, thank you! Really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## averagejoe

ekdior said:


> Hi! Got more photos from the seller, please  help me authenticate this bag, thank you! Really appreciate your help!!!
> 
> View attachment 5446418
> View attachment 5446419
> View attachment 5446420
> View attachment 5446421
> View attachment 5446422
> View attachment 5446423
> View attachment 5446424
> View attachment 5446425
> View attachment 5446426
> View attachment 5446427
> View attachment 5446428


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

abelii said:


> Hi dear Authenticator..Please help me authenticitate this lady door. Unfortunately I do not have better closeups however there is a tax invoice and some type of purchase receipt. The receipt was in plastic (and not Dior slide in envelope, the seller claimed he purchased it for his girlfriend and that she didn’t like it, that comment threw me off, which girl doesn’t like this classic and ends up selling it 5 months after purchasing for half price???!)
> although stranger things have happened, when I asked for the certificate he claimed that he didn’t have it and that he actually bought the bag from a friend, a guy that buys and sells a bags (?)
> 
> Here are the pics I got please let me know what you think, I really hope that it’s just his story that sounded sketchy! Many thanks in advance
> View attachment 5445344
> View attachment 5445345
> View attachment 5445346
> View attachment 5445347
> View attachment 5445348
> View attachment 5445349


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

dreamingaboutbags said:


> Hi dear Authenticator.
> 
> I found these dior Slingbacks on VC and  I was wondering if they are authentic or not. The vendor told me they bought directly in dior 4 years ago but this seems more vintage.
> 
> If you can, please let me know if you think these are authentic and what year would they be from!
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I believe this is authentic


----------



## ekdior

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot! Really appreciate your help! It’s a huge relief for me.


----------



## maewfoo

Hi @averagejoe Could you help me authenticate this pre-owned lady dior? It's from 2009 model


----------



## kkchichiii

Hi Dior Authenticators, can you help authenticate this small Lady Dior in Black Ultra Matte? Thank you so much!


----------



## RosieLL

Hello,
Could you please help me authenticate this Small Lady Dior please? Thank you very much for your help.

item: 2022 Small My ABCDior Lady Dior in Powder Pink Cannage Lambskin
Item number: CHR232769
Seller ID: The RealReal


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-2022-small-my-abcdior-lady-dior-e56th


----------



## RosieLL

More photos thank you


----------



## kkchichiii

kkchichiii said:


> Hi Dior Authenticators, can you help authenticate this small Lady Dior in Black Ultra Matte? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511074
> View attachment 5511076
> View attachment 5511077
> View attachment 5511078
> View attachment 5511079
> View attachment 5511080
> View attachment 5511081
> View attachment 5511082
> View attachment 5511083
> View attachment 5511084
> View attachment 5511085
> View attachment 5511075


Added the invoice the seller sent me. Please help authenticate, thank you!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## kkchichiii

I don’t know if I am right to jump into this conclusion, I’m definitely not an authenticator but I read through the posts that have been authenticated by averagejoe and found 1 thing about this bag that looks quite off for me: The letter M in the date code of this bag seems different from that of authentic bags and my other bags from Dior boutique as well, and I also found this post in which the bag is fake, and its date code has the same kind of letter M: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/post-34383578   I’m not sure if this is considered a ‘fake’ detail, because again I’m not an expert. I actually came to two authenticators and both used entrupy to check it because in SG resellers rely heavily on entrupy. 1 result is authentic and 1 is unidentified, that really scares me. I think I will try to return the bag then, this is giving me headache


----------



## kkchichiii

kkchichiii said:


> Hi Dior Authenticators, can you help authenticate this small Lady Dior in Black Ultra Matte? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511074
> View attachment 5511076
> View attachment 5511077
> View attachment 5511078
> View attachment 5511079
> View attachment 5511080
> View attachment 5511081
> View attachment 5511082
> View attachment 5511083
> View attachment 5511084
> View attachment 5511085
> View attachment 5511075


Sorry, this is about this bag, sorry if this confuse you guys


----------



## averagejoe

maewfoo said:


> Hi @averagejoe Could you help me authenticate this pre-owned lady dior? It's from 2009 model
> 
> View attachment 5447907
> View attachment 5447924
> View attachment 5447923
> View attachment 5447909
> View attachment 5447910
> View attachment 5447913
> View attachment 5447915
> View attachment 5447917
> View attachment 5447919
> View attachment 5447921


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

kkchichiii said:


> Hi Dior Authenticators, can you help authenticate this small Lady Dior in Black Ultra Matte? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511074
> View attachment 5511076
> View attachment 5511077
> View attachment 5511078
> View attachment 5511079
> View attachment 5511080
> View attachment 5511081
> View attachment 5511082
> View attachment 5511083
> View attachment 5511084
> View attachment 5511085
> View attachment 5511075


I believe this is authentic. The M is not an indication of authenticity or inauthenticity in this case.


----------



## averagejoe

Yvonneqyt said:


> More photos thank you
> 
> View attachment 5525139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525152


I believe this is authentic


----------



## evakurl

Hello dear Authenticators! I saw this Saddle bag at a local marketplace for quite a low price, so I have a suspicion that this bag might be not authentic. I’d appreciate your help! 
Item name: Dior saddle bag Ultramatte 
Online reseller name:n/a
Direct URL link:https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## maewfoo

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

evakurl said:


> Hello dear Authenticators! I saw this Saddle bag at a local marketplace for quite a low price, so I have a suspicion that this bag might be not authentic. I’d appreciate your help!
> Item name: Dior saddle bag Ultramatte
> Online reseller name:n/a
> Direct URL link:https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing
> 
> View attachment 5572115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572123


I believe this is fake.


----------



## kkchichiii

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. The M is not an indication of authenticity or inauthenticity in this case.


Thank you so much! Thank you for clearing my doubts


----------



## evakurl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake.


Thank you very much!


----------



## rufinu

Hi there, I just bought this saddle pouch. There is no dust bag or receipts. Is it authentic? The last 2 photos either look suspicious or the stud was customized at the right hand side. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

rufinu said:


> Hi there, I just bought this saddle pouch. There is no dust bag or receipts. Is it authentic? The last 2 photos either look suspicious or the stud was customized at the right hand side. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5573034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573044


I believe this is fake


----------



## lovel

Hi everyone! Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior. TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

lovel said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5573433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573447


I believe this is fake


----------



## Jacer

First thank you ladies for all the hard work! 

If it’s possible to authenticate this listing I would be very grateful. Thank you! 

Would be my first Dior. Hopefully not my last. 

*Item name:*Christian Dior M6104STZQ Oblique Technical Jacquard trotter Bag Backpack canvas
*Item number:*354180249175
*Seller ID:*naotoshop 
*Direct URL link:*








						Christian Dior M6104STZQ Oblique Technical Jacquard trotter Bag Backpack canvas  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Christian Dior M6104STZQ Oblique Technical Jacquard trotter Bag Backpack canvas at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

Jacer said:


> First thank you ladies for all the hard work!
> 
> If it’s possible to authenticate this listing I would be very grateful. Thank you!
> 
> Would be my first Dior. Hopefully not my last.
> 
> *Item name:*Christian Dior M6104STZQ Oblique Technical Jacquard trotter Bag Backpack canvas
> *Item number:*354180249175
> *Seller ID:*naotoshop
> *Direct URL link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior M6104STZQ Oblique Technical Jacquard trotter Bag Backpack canvas  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Christian Dior M6104STZQ Oblique Technical Jacquard trotter Bag Backpack canvas at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Pictures can't be zoomed into, and are quite small for authentication. Plus date code is needed.


----------



## lovel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## Jacer

averagejoe said:


> Pictures can't be zoomed into, and are quite small for authentication. Plus date code is needed.


I’m sorry! I didn’t realize pics were incomplete. Item already sold but I wanted to give a big thank you for your help and attention!


----------



## lovel

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you so much! Save me from purchasing it


----------



## nbcb1982

Hi all! I’m new to this forum. Would like to seek everyone expertise on this. I have purchased a dior mini lady from a reseller who originally purchased it from Dior boutique in Milan. However the authenticity card looks different from those authenticity cards that I have for other range of dior bags whereby it will indicate the dior outlet and date of purchase. The authenticity card that was provided to me is as per attached with no white boxes to reflect the dior stamp and the date of purchase. Is the card authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

nbcb1982 said:


> Hi all! I’m new to this forum. Would like to seek everyone expertise on this. I have purchased a dior mini lady from a reseller who originally purchased it from Dior boutique in Milan. However the authenticity card looks different from those authenticity cards that I have for other range of dior bags whereby it will indicate the dior outlet and date of purchase. The authenticity card that was provided to me is as per attached with no white boxes to reflect the dior stamp and the date of purchase. Is the card authentic?
> 
> View attachment 5575350


Some of the authenticity cards are like that now. But this doesn't mean your bag is authentic or fake. Please post pictures as per the guidelines in post 1 of this thread if you wish to have your bag authenticated.


----------



## rufinu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you. Super fakes are getting so close these days! I'm amazed at the hardware and material they use, together with the label and serial no. Now I look closely I realized the oblique pattern is also a bit off on the upper portion of the Ds.


----------



## chistmas07

Hi averagejoe,
I just purchase this Dior Caro bag.  Could you please authenticate it for me please.  Thank you so much for your time









						Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Cannage Leather White Gold Metal | eLADY Globazone
					

Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Cannage Leather White Gold Metal is a pre-owned CHRISTIAN DIOR BAGS. Authentic pre-owned luxury brand items. Free shipping.




					mall.elady.com


----------



## averagejoe

chistmas07 said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> I just purchase this Dior Caro bag.  Could you please authenticate it for me please.  Thank you so much for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Cannage Leather White Gold Metal | eLADY Globazone
> 
> 
> Auth Christian Dior Shoulder Bag Cannage Leather White Gold Metal is a pre-owned CHRISTIAN DIOR BAGS. Authentic pre-owned luxury brand items. Free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mall.elady.com


Photos of the date code, dust bag, and authenticity card are required.


----------



## routerpotter

Hi, please help me authenticate this caro bag.

Thank you.

Item name: Medium Dior Caro Bag
Black Macro-Houndstooth Technical Canvas
Item number: not sure/ M9242UTHZ
Seller ID:komehyo
Direct URL link:








						Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## IJ2050

Hello! I've just purchased my very first Saddle Bag from The RealReal, and the bag looks beautiful and authentic in person.

Prior to receiving the purse, I called TRR, they indicated that the bag would not have an authentication card or duster. To my surprise it ended up coming with both, and upon further inspection the authentication card appears to be fake as it included a care card that is specific to shoes.

I'd greatly appreciate your insight here, TRR is explaining that the bag is authentic but they accidentally put in the wrong authentication card. Linked above is the website link from TRR and attached are photos.


----------



## averagejoe

IJ2050 said:


> Hello! I've just purchased my very first Saddle Bag from The RealReal, and the bag looks beautiful and authentic in person.
> 
> Prior to receiving the purse, I called TRR, they indicated that the bag would not have an authentication card or duster. To my surprise it ended up coming with both, and upon further inspection the authentication card appears to be fake as it included a care card that is specific to shoes.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate your insight here, TRR is explaining that the bag is authentic but they accidentally put in the wrong authentication card. Linked above is the website link from TRR and attached are photos.
> 
> View attachment 5577663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577683


Can you please post more details of the bag, including of the front of the label inside, of the CD hardware (front and back)? Can you also take a photo of the front of the authenticity card straight on, instead of from an angle? 

The shoe card doesn't belong there but the authenticity card belongs to this bag.


----------



## routerpotter

routerpotter said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this caro bag.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Medium Dior Caro Bag
> Black Macro-Houndstooth Technical Canvas
> Item number: not sure/ M9242UTHZ
> Seller ID:komehyo
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


----------



## routerpotter

Hi, please help me authenticate this caro bag.

Sorry for reposted, i got more photo from seller.

Thank you.

Item name: Medium Dior Caro Bag
Black Macro-Houndstooth Technical Canvas
Item number: not sure/ M9242UTHZ
Seller ID:komehyo
Direct URL link:








						Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## averagejoe

routerpotter said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this caro bag.
> 
> Sorry for reposted, i got more photo from seller.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Medium Dior Caro Bag
> Black Macro-Houndstooth Technical Canvas
> Item number: not sure/ M9242UTHZ
> Seller ID:komehyo
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Dior Bag M9242UTHZ  #260-003-724-7195 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578748


Please request a photo of the date code, behind the leather tag inside the bag.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## routerpotter

averagejoe said:


> Please request a photo of the date code, behind the leather tag inside the bag.


Here is it.
Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

routerpotter said:


> Here is it.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5579470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579471


I believe this is authentic


----------



## routerpotter

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much.


----------



## hoc

Hi experts, I am fairly new to Dior and would appreciate help authenticating this Diorama found online. I emailed The Luxury Closet for more pictures of the code inside the internal zipper pocket. However, customer service were unable to take the bag out of storage for further pictures, but included details about their return policy (hmm).

Item name: Dior Diorama Burgundy Medium Shoulder Bag
Online reseller name: Luxury Closet
Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/Women/dior-burgundy-leather-medium-diorama-flap-shoulder-bag-p488908

Any insights appreciated - thank you!


----------



## sagittariusjt

Hi averagejoe,

Will be thankful if you can authenticate this Lady Dior medium:

Item name: Lady Dior Medium
Online reseller name: private seller
Direct URL link: private seller

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

sagittariusjt said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> Will be thankful if you can authenticate this Lady Dior medium:
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Online reseller name: private seller
> Direct URL link: private seller
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5580728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580739


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

hoc said:


> Hi experts, I am fairly new to Dior and would appreciate help authenticating this Diorama found online. I emailed The Luxury Closet for more pictures of the code inside the internal zipper pocket. However, customer service were unable to take the bag out of storage for further pictures, but included details about their return policy (hmm).
> 
> Item name: Dior Diorama Burgundy Medium Shoulder Bag
> Online reseller name: Luxury Closet
> Direct URL link: https://theluxurycloset.com/Women/dior-burgundy-leather-medium-diorama-flap-shoulder-bag-p488908
> 
> Any insights appreciated - thank you!


It looks okay so far but without the date code, I cannot confirm. If customer service cannot do that for you, then maybe you shouldn't buy from them. It's a lot of money, and not offering these photos in the first place (and when the customer requests it) is not acceptable. Take your business elsewhere.

Also, the bag has a lot of wear. There are a lot of better condition ones on the market.


----------



## neoguriiin

Hello! I bought this from a trustworthy seller and tried getting it authenticated by legit grails but they said it was fake although when I checked all the features, it seems real so I wanted some help rechecking it before trying another authentication service. Tank q!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Can you kindly help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior Denim bag? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

neoguriiin said:


> Hello! I bought this from a trustworthy seller and tried getting it authenticated by legit grails but they said it was fake although when I checked all the features, it seems real so I wanted some help rechecking it before trying another authentication service. Tank q!
> 
> View attachment 5580953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580965


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this vintage Lady Dior Denim bag? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5581013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581022


I believe this is authentic


----------



## neoguriiin

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Why is that?


----------



## averagejoe

neoguriiin said:


> Why is that?


We do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum, as to not provide tips to counterfeiters.


----------



## fashiongirl4114

Hi AJ! Happy Friday. I recently purchased a pre-loved 2007 lambskin Lady Dior and am hoping to get it authenticated. I've done a lot of research and am worried it could be fake due to the BN factory code (which seems rare?) and the "Made in Italy" on the back of the leather circle behind the "O" charm. The handles flop around a lot but perhaps that's just from age. Attaching photos here but please let me know what you think. Thank you so much!!

Item name: Lady Dior Medium
Online reseller name: Fashionphile
Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-894708


----------



## averagejoe

fashiongirl4114 said:


> Hi AJ! Happy Friday. I recently purchased a pre-loved 2007 lambskin Lady Dior and am hoping to get it authenticated. I've done a lot of research and am worried it could be fake due to the BN factory code (which seems rare?) and the "Made in Italy" on the back of the leather circle behind the "O" charm. The handles flop around a lot but perhaps that's just from age. Attaching photos here but please let me know what you think. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Medium
> Online reseller name: Fashionphile
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-lambskin-cannage-medium-lady-dior-black-894708
> 
> View attachment 5583221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583234


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Mrs Shui

Hi averagejoe,

I am new to Dior and would be thankful if you can authenticate this Dior Travel Vanity :

Item name: Dior Travel Vanity
Online reseller name: private seller
Direct URL link: private seller

Thank you so much and appreciated it!


----------



## sunnymarina

Hi averagejoe,

could you please help me authenticate this Dior ‘street chic’ Columbus bag? I searched the net for tips or instructions for authentication but couldn't find anything helpful. Hope the resolution of the pics is good enough. Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Dior Columbus bag
Online reseller name: private seller
Direct URL link: private seller


----------



## stelianamihaeladuta

marieelizabeth1 said:


> can someone please tell me when my bag was made? i can’t understand how to the date code is 19-MA-0158


Hi, I bought a backbag with the same code but seeing that this code it is already used I have my doubts now that it is original.


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello,

Could you please assist with advising if this is authentic and if possible the colour - I think it may be 'Dove Grey"??

Item name: authentic Christian Dior year2019 Lady Dior gold hardware+grey leather,RRP $8000
Item number:134179893655
Seller ID: jcx.88
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/134179893655?hash=item1f3dbeb197:g:8roAAOSwG5xi22fP

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello Average Joe,

Can you help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag please.. many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

stelianamihaeladuta said:


> Hi, I bought a backbag with the same code but seeing that this code it is already used I have my doubts now that it is original.
> 
> View attachment 5586179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586180


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sunnymarina said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this Dior ‘street chic’ Columbus bag? I searched the net for tips or instructions for authentication but couldn't find anything helpful. Hope the resolution of the pics is good enough. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Dior Columbus bag
> Online reseller name: private seller
> Direct URL link: private seller
> 
> View attachment 5585562
> View attachment 5585563
> View attachment 5585564
> View attachment 5585565
> View attachment 5585566
> View attachment 5585567
> View attachment 5585568


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Mrs Shui said:


> Hi averagejoe,
> 
> I am new to Dior and would be thankful if you can authenticate this Dior Travel Vanity :
> 
> Item name: Dior Travel Vanity
> Online reseller name: private seller
> Direct URL link: private seller
> 
> Thank you so much and appreciated it!
> 
> View attachment 5585128
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585135


Photos of the date code, front of the authenticity card, and of the front of the dustbag are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Jakikay said:


> Hello Average Joe,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Lady Dior Bag please.. many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5586447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586456


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please assist with advising if this is authentic and if possible the colour - I think it may be 'Dove Grey"??
> 
> Item name: authentic Christian Dior year2019 Lady Dior gold hardware+grey leather,RRP $8000
> Item number:134179893655
> Seller ID: jcx.88
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/134179893655?hash=item1f3dbeb197:g:8roAAOSwG5xi22fP
> 
> Thank you kindly.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle? There's no authenticity card or dust bag with it.
And it has been professionally restored (as what the seller stated).
Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs Shui

Hi Average Joe,

Here it go


----------



## averagejoe

huongkhanmoon said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this vintage Dior Saddle? There's no authenticity card or dust bag with it.
> And it has been professionally restored (as what the seller stated).
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5586696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586704
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586697
> 
> View attachment 5586698
> 
> View attachment 5586699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586703


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mrs Shui said:


> Hi Average Joe,
> 
> Here it go
> 
> View attachment 5586748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586756


I believe this is authentic


----------



## Mrs Shui

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much !


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Vespa_girl

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic




Thank you averagejoe. May I ask if you know the particular name of the grey it might be if authentic?


----------



## mandible

Item name: Dior Hardcore bag
Item number: 125392185127
Seller ID: topnochcoleen
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125392185127

I bought this bag on eBay thinking it was authentic but once I received it I was able to see that it looks off. The seller insists that it is authentic but I'm not so sure... I'm thankful for any help.

General photos in the listing and more detailed photos here:


----------



## huongkhanmoon

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic



Thank you so so much!!! I really appreciate your help


----------



## averagejoe

mandible said:


> Item name: Dior Hardcore bag
> Item number: 125392185127
> Seller ID: topnochcoleen
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125392185127
> 
> I bought this bag on eBay thinking it was authentic but once I received it I was able to see that it looks off. The seller insists that it is authentic but I'm not so sure... I'm thankful for any help.
> 
> General photos in the listing and more detailed photos here:
> View attachment 5587122
> 
> View attachment 5587124
> 
> View attachment 5587125
> 
> View attachment 5587126
> 
> View attachment 5587127


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Thank you averagejoe. May I ask if you know the particular name of the grey it might be if authentic?


Not sure, because the lighting makes it look a bit iridescent even though I don't think it is. It may be Gris Dior but not sure.


----------



## hoc

averagejoe said:


> It looks okay so far but without the date code, I cannot confirm. If customer service cannot do that for you, then maybe you shouldn't buy from them. It's a lot of money, and not offering these photos in the first place (and when the customer requests it) is not acceptable. Take your business elsewhere.
> 
> Also, the bag has a lot of wear. There are a lot of better condition ones on the market.


Apologies for missing your reply earlier, and thank you so much for your help Averagejoe! Agreed re: the quality of customer service. I was actually looking for a fixer bag as a project, to add to my 2 other Dioramas. Pity there aren't enough appreciators for such an elegant, edgy bag, it's one of my favourites of all time.


----------



## Pauline banks

Hi I want to know if this dior bag is authentic


----------



## Petraabate

Hello dear @averagejoe can you please check if this dior montaigne wavy bag is authentic? Thank you so much❤️❤️


----------



## Petraabate

Here is another photos


----------



## Petraabate

Details


----------



## sunnymarina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thanks for your help!


----------



## shoppingcutie

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? I do not have the authenticity card. Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

shoppingcutie said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? I do not have the authenticity card. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5589448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589456
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589457


Sorry not sure about this one!


----------



## averagejoe

Petraabate said:


> Details
> 
> View attachment 5589027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589030


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Pauline banks said:


> Hi I want to know if this dior bag is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587811
> View attachment 5587812
> View attachment 5587813
> View attachment 5587815
> View attachment 5587820
> View attachment 5587823
> View attachment 5587818


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## shoppingcutie

Hi averageJoe, should I post more photos or something?  I bought it from the RealReal so now I am worried


----------



## sidrasaad

Plz authenticate this Dior book tote comes with no accessories. Seller says it’s 100% authentic


----------



## roxta

Hi @averagejoe. Following on from my thread about the twisty chain, I'm posting here to get your opinion on this white mini LD. Also added my own close-up photos, especially of the chain strap hardware since it's the chain that is throwing me off due to how much it twists compared to my black mini. White one on left, black one on right.




Item name: DIOR MINI LADY DIOR LAMBSKIN WHITE SHW
Online reseller name: Emier
Direct URL link: https://emier.com.au/products/dior-mini-lady-dior-lambskin-white-shw











Thank you!!


----------



## Bpurselover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Gorgeous


Educk said:


> Can I please get this authenticated? Million thanks
> 
> Item name: Authentic Vintage Dior trotter navy clutch
> Online reseller name: YesIamVintage
> Direct URL link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/679966990/authentic-vintage-dior-trotter-navy?ref=related-6&frs=1
> View attachment 4397649
> View attachment 4397650
> View attachment 4397651
> View attachment 4397652
> View attachment 4397653
> View attachment 4397654
> View attachment 4397655
> View attachment 4397656
> View attachment 4397657
> View attachment 4397658
> View attachment 4397649
> View attachment 4397650


@averagejoe do you know what year this one is? I have one similar that I would like to post. Im trying to narror down the circa as I dont see my version posted oten. However, this one here is similar. So Im thinking they're from the same or similar time frame.


----------



## averagejoe

sidrasaad said:


> Plz authenticate this Dior book tote comes with no accessories. Seller says it’s 100% authentic


Please see post 1 for photo requirements


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Hi @averagejoe. Following on from my thread about the twisty chain, I'm posting here to get your opinion on this white mini LD. Also added my own close-up photos, especially of the chain strap hardware since it's the chain that is throwing me off due to how much it twists compared to my black mini. White one on left, black one on right.
> 
> View attachment 5589731
> 
> 
> Item name: DIOR MINI LADY DIOR LAMBSKIN WHITE SHW
> Online reseller name: Emier
> Direct URL link: https://emier.com.au/products/dior-mini-lady-dior-lambskin-white-shw
> 
> View attachment 5589722
> View attachment 5589728
> View attachment 5589726
> View attachment 5589724
> View attachment 5589723
> View attachment 5589729
> View attachment 5589725
> View attachment 5589727
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe this is authentic. Perhaps the chain needs to be replaced (?).


----------



## averagejoe

Bwalsh said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> @averagejoe do you know what year this one is? I have one similar that I would like to post. Im trying to narror down the circa as I dont see my version posted oten. However, this one here is similar. So Im thinking they're from the same or similar time frame.


Sorry, I don't know which year this is from.


----------



## averagejoe

shoppingcutie said:


> Hi averageJoe, should I post more photos or something?  I bought it from the RealReal so now I am worried


It's one detail that I clearly see, so additional photos will not change my mind. The rest of the bag looks fine, which is why I'm not sure.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic. Perhaps the chain needs to be replaced (?).


Thank you @averagejoe. What do you mean by replacing the chain? I was hoping to hear from some other mini owners as to whether they have twisty chains as well, for peace of mind, but nothing so far. The twisting itself doesn't bother me in the sense that I prefer to carry the bag by the handles, not the chain strap. So I don't mind if the strap is authentic and twisty, since I don't plan on using it anyway. However, if the strap is twisty because it is fake, then that's a big problem for me. Basically my concern is not a matter of looks or functionality, but authenticity only. I bought the bag pre-loved so I can't exchange for a different chain strap. I would have to return the whole order and I can only do this if someone actually certifies the bag as inauthentic, which I don't believe it is. Do you see any red flags with the chain strap?


----------



## Giedre3325

Hello @averagejoe , I would really appreciate it if you could tell me your opinion about this bag.. unfortunately these are the only photos I could get from the seller. Date code 01-RU-0169 was provided.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> Thank you @averagejoe. What do you mean by replacing the chain? I was hoping to hear from some other mini owners as to whether they have twisty chains as well, for peace of mind, but nothing so far. The twisting itself doesn't bother me in the sense that I prefer to carry the bag by the handles, not the chain strap. So I don't mind if the strap is authentic and twisty, since I don't plan on using it anyway. However, if the strap is twisty because it is fake, then that's a big problem for me. Basically my concern is not a matter of looks or functionality, but authenticity only. I bought the bag pre-loved so I can't exchange for a different chain strap. I would have to return the whole order and I can only do this if someone actually certifies the bag as inauthentic, which I don't believe it is. Do you see any red flags with the chain strap?


I meant that the strap should be replaced if you plan to use the bag with the strap. I'm wondering if the twisting is a defect or due to wear and tear? 

It's not that difficult to make a chain that doesn't twist. Even fakes get that detail right.


----------



## averagejoe

Giedre3325 said:


> Hello @averagejoe , I would really appreciate it if you could tell me your opinion about this bag.. unfortunately these are the only photos I could get from the seller. Date code 01-RU-0169 was provided.
> 
> View attachment 5590623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590625
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590632


I believe this is fake


----------



## alynnrsli

Hello @averagejoe , I would really appreciate it if you could tell me your opinion about this saddle dior bag. Million thanks.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> I meant that the strap should be replaced if you plan to use the bag with the strap. I'm wondering if the twisting is a defect or due to wear and tear?
> 
> It's not that difficult to make a chain that doesn't twist. Even fakes get that detail right.


Oh, I see. Well the reason I don't immediately see the twisting as proof of being fake is I have rejected two brand new Homme necklaces in store because they twisted in the same way (actually, worse) when allowed to hang freely. And when I wore them, the links would twist and kink on my neck whenever I moved. I was actually really disappointed at how bad the quality of the chains were given the price Dior was charging for them. You are right that there are many cheaper chain accessories that don't have this problem.
Given this experience, I would suspect the twisting in my LD chain strap is a defect and not from wear and tear (if it is authentic). If Dior makes such twisty chains for their costume jewellery, I assume it is possible for their bag chain straps too? I personally would have exchanged it if I was buying directly from Dior, but I guess the previous owner was less fussy than me.


----------



## Giedre3325

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Bpurselover

Hello all, I would love your help to authenticate this dior please and thank you!

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Clutch Bag Purse Canvas Brown G7909
Item number: 115471876478
Seller ID: next-innovation
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/11547187647...mu9Vy6cSD-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Marilla

Hi. Please could you authenticate this vintage saddle bag for me. Many thanks
Item name: Vintage Dior Saddle Bag
Reseller name: Private seller from Facebook group 
URL link: Can’t post the link to the Facebook group as it doesn’t work sorry


----------



## averagejoe

Marilla said:


> Hi. Please could you authenticate this vintage saddle bag for me. Many thanks
> Item name: Vintage Dior Saddle Bag
> Reseller name: Private seller from Facebook group
> URL link: Can’t post the link to the Facebook group as it doesn’t work sorry
> 
> View attachment 5591302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591311


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Bwalsh said:


> Hello all, I would love your help to authenticate this dior please and thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Trotter Clutch Bag Purse Canvas Brown G7909
> Item number: 115471876478
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/11547187647...mu9Vy6cSD-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

alynnrsli said:


> Hello @averagejoe , I would really appreciate it if you could tell me your opinion about this saddle dior bag. Million thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5590951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590956


I believe this is fake


----------



## Bpurselover

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much! Any guess of a date range it may be from?  @averagejoe


----------



## Marilla

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many thanks!


----------



## J.2183

Hi @averagejoe

I have my sights set on a medium book tote I’ve seen for sale from a private seller in Nigeria on instagram (who appears to acquire a mix of legit and rep pieces).

I’m based in Nigeria as well and I’ve bought some great pieces from other private sellers but something tells me I’m being overly optimistic that it isn’t just a very high quality rep.

That being said, if you be so kind as to give your opinions I’d really appreciate it.

p.s. Apologies if my post doesn’t follow the posting rules (I’m still trying to find my feet on this forum )

p.p.s Further apologies if the attached pictures are not the best quality but I’m still on the fence about the purchase and my only reference point is what she posts on her page.

Thanks

Item name: Medium book tote in oblique blue
Online reseller name: grade_1_okrika_bags_shoes (instagram)
Link:


----------



## J.2183

Hi @averagejoe 

I’m on the fence about another bag from the same seller.

Once again, I would be very grateful if you could please offer your opinion on this piece.

Thanks

Item name: Large book tote in Black oblique embossed calfskin
Online reseller name: grade_1_okrika_bags_shoes (instagram)
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/CbqSebYa/


----------



## Kookiliz

Hiya, 
Please could you help give an idea on whether this lady is authentic? Thanks so much! 
Liz


----------



## averagejoe

Kookiliz said:


> Hiya,
> Please could you help give an idea on whether this lady is authentic? Thanks so much!
> Liz
> 
> View attachment 5592690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592700


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

J.2183 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> I’m on the fence about another bag from the same seller.
> 
> Once again, I would be very grateful if you could please offer your opinion on this piece.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Large book tote in Black oblique embossed calfskin
> Online reseller name: grade_1_okrika_bags_shoes (instagram)
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/CbqSebYa/
> View attachment 5592535
> View attachment 5592536
> View attachment 5592537
> View attachment 5592538
> View attachment 5592539
> View attachment 5592540
> View attachment 5592541
> View attachment 5592542


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

J.2183 said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> I have my sights set on a medium book tote I’ve seen for sale from a private seller in Nigeria on instagram (who appears to acquire a mix of legit and rep pieces).
> 
> I’m based in Nigeria as well and I’ve bought some great pieces from other private sellers but something tells me I’m being overly optimistic that it isn’t just a very high quality rep.
> 
> That being said, if you be so kind as to give your opinions I’d really appreciate it.
> 
> p.s. Apologies if my post doesn’t follow the posting rules (I’m still trying to find my feet on this forum )
> 
> p.p.s Further apologies if the attached pictures are not the best quality but I’m still on the fence about the purchase and my only reference point is what she posts on her page.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Medium book tote in oblique blue
> Online reseller name: grade_1_okrika_bags_shoes (instagram)
> Link:
> View attachment 5592491
> View attachment 5592492
> View attachment 5592493
> View attachment 5592494
> View attachment 5592495
> View attachment 5592496
> View attachment 5592497
> View attachment 5592498
> View attachment 5592499



I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Bwalsh said:


> Thank you very much! Any guess of a date range it may be from?  @averagejoe


Not sure, sorry! Perhaps the 80s?


----------



## Kookiliz

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks a lot for the quick response! It’s so nice of you to help put our minds at ease.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Bpurselover

averagejoe said:


> Not sure, sorry! Perhaps the 80s?




Thank you its seems somewhere between 70's to 90's based on my research.


----------



## J.2183

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


thank you!


----------



## bhonyc

Addy said:


> Item name: Dior Saddle Bag 2021 (from Fashionphile)
> Direct URL link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-dior-grained-calfskin-saddle-bag-pink-1024583



Hello I purchased this saddle bag from Fashionphile and it looks legit but I’m unsure about the back of the CD charms. From what I’ve seen online, the connecting bar between the C and D should be wavy on the back and say “Christian Dior”. The one I have just has two screws - not sure if this is part of the new design for 2021. Real or fake?


----------



## averagejoe

bhonyc said:


> Hello I purchased this saddle bag from Fashionphile and it looks legit but I’m unsure about the back of the CD charms. From what I’ve seen online, the connecting bar between the C and D should be wavy on the back and say “Christian Dior”. The one I have just has two screws - not sure if this is part of the new design for 2021. Real or fake?


A lot more photos are required for authentication (please see post 1), but as for the logo hardware, that only applies to the saddles designed by Galliano's team from over 12 years ago, not Maria Grazia Chiuri's team.


----------



## pharme

Dear Authenticator,

Greatly appreciate your help to authenticate this lady dior medium bag from a private reseller
Having some doubts about "Made in Italy" heat stamp on the label tag as font doesn't look consistent
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## KassandraS

Hey AverageJoe and TPF community! I'm going crazy trying to check the authenticity of this bag on my own. Could anyone please help me? I'm looking for my  first designer bag (and hoping to get a preloved Lady Dior in lambskin) so I just want to be sure I'm getting the real deal!

Item name: Christian Dior Pink Lambskin Cannage Large Lady Dior Bag
Item number: 119742
Seller ID: myGemma
Direct URL link: https://mygemma.com/collections/all...ior-pink-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-bag

Please, if anyone happens to have a large Lady Dior in lambskin with a flap top, how does this compare to your bag?

The website says that it's "Circa: 2020" but the "Authenticity Card" is blank & unstamped. I'm having doubts because (1) the inner zipper is flat (instead of one with a raised bump in the middle), and (2) the other inner pocket is flushed completely flat against the bag (instead of raised slightly to give it more room and structure). Some references I've used to compare the inside of the large Lady Dior are photos from:
(1) Dior's official website (which are probably of the 2022 bags), which definitely shows a raised inner pocket: https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/fashion/products/M0566ONGE_M116-sac-lady-dior-large, and
(2) another luxury seller based in Singapore (which also says "Circa Est 2020"), which definitely shows a raised bump in the middle of the inner zipper: https://oxluxe.com/products/christian-dior-lady-dior-large.

Is this authentic? Are there any other red flags with the bag? Thanks a million!!


----------



## averagejoe

pharme said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Greatly appreciate your help to authenticate this lady dior medium bag from a private reseller
> Having some doubts about "Made in Italy" heat stamp on the label tag as font doesn't look consistent
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5598224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598235


Photos of the date code, back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms, and dust bag logo are required.


----------



## averagejoe

KassandraS said:


> Hey AverageJoe and TPF community! I'm going crazy trying to check the authenticity of this bag on my own. Could anyone please help me? I'm looking for my  first designer bag (and hoping to get a preloved Lady Dior in lambskin) so I just want to be sure I'm getting the real deal!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Pink Lambskin Cannage Large Lady Dior Bag
> Item number: 119742
> Seller ID: myGemma
> Direct URL link: https://mygemma.com/collections/all...ior-pink-lambskin-cannage-large-lady-dior-bag
> 
> Please, if anyone happens to have a large Lady Dior in lambskin with a flap top, how does this compare to your bag?
> 
> The website says that it's "Circa: 2020" but the "Authenticity Card" is blank & unstamped. I'm having doubts because (1) the inner zipper is flat (instead of one with a raised bump in the middle), and (2) the other inner pocket is flushed completely flat against the bag (instead of raised slightly to give it more room and structure). Some references I've used to compare the inside of the large Lady Dior are photos from:
> (1) Dior's official website (which are probably of the 2022 bags), which definitely shows a raised inner pocket: https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/fashion/products/M0566ONGE_M116-sac-lady-dior-large, and
> (2) another luxury seller based in Singapore (which also says "Circa Est 2020"), which definitely shows a raised bump in the middle of the inner zipper: https://oxluxe.com/products/christian-dior-lady-dior-large.
> 
> Is this authentic? Are there any other red flags with the bag? Thanks a million!!


Close up photos of the logo inside, of the date code, of the logo behind the leather circle of the DIOR charms, of both sides of the authenticity card, and of the dustbag are required for authentication.

There is nothing wrong with the interior pocket of this bag. The raised pocket is a later addition.


----------



## dashacam

Hi, averagejoe

Please would you be so kind to help me authenticate this dior. Thank you in advance for your time

Item: dior diorissimo
Item number:
Seller ID
The link doesnt work


----------



## averagejoe

dashacam said:


> Hi, averagejoe
> 
> Please would you be so kind to help me authenticate this dior. Thank you in advance for your time
> 
> Item: dior diorissimo
> Item number:
> Seller ID
> The link doesnt work
> 
> View attachment 5598851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598859


I believe this is authentic


----------



## dashacam

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you very much. She also send this


----------



## dashacam

Hi, averagejoe
Also the same seller just offered me to buy from her another one.
Please would you be so kind to help me authenticate this dior. Thank you in advance for your time
I hope this will be my two last purchases for a while. thank you million times. 
Item: dior diorissimo
Item number:
Seller ID
The link doesnt work


----------



## averagejoe

dashacam said:


> Hi, averagejoe
> Also the same seller just offered me to buy from her another one.
> Please would you be so kind to help me authenticate this dior. Thank you in advance for your time
> I hope this will be my two last purchases for a while. thank you million times.
> Item: dior diorissimo
> Item number:
> Seller ID
> The link doesnt work
> 
> View attachment 5599060
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599065


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

dashacam said:


> Thank you very much. She also send this
> 
> View attachment 5599046


It was good already , but this further confirms my opinion.


----------



## dashacam

averagejoe said:


> It was good already , but this further confirms my opinion.


Tha


averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you very much


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## J.2183

Hi @averagejoe,

I purchased a saddle bag from a vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off. 

I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.

Thanks

Item name: Dior Homme Canvas Oblique Saddle Bag
Online reseller name: renatathriftbags (instagram)
Link:


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

I just looked at the photos of a Dior Gaucho bag I purchased from Vestiare Collective afew days ago again because I was super excited and it is arriving in 2 days, but then I noticed the lining looked wrong. The bag was authenticated by Vestiare Collective before shipment. Could there be a chance that Dior sew their lining inside out?


----------



## averagejoe

pinkpout said:


> I just looked at the photos of a Dior Gaucho bag I purchased from Vestiare Collective afew days ago again because I was super excited and it is arriving in 2 days, but then I noticed the lining looked wrong. The bag was authenticated by Vestiare Collective before shipment. Could there be a chance that Dior sew their lining inside out?
> 
> View attachment 5599657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599658


No. Dior would never do that. I believe this bag is fake, and it's not just the lining that gives it away.


----------



## averagejoe

J.2183 said:


> Hi @averagejoe,
> 
> I purchased a saddle bag from a vendor on instagram that I’ve sourced authentic pieces from in the past but something tells me this particular item may be off.
> 
> I’d really appreciate your opinion on it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: Dior Homme Canvas Oblique Saddle Bag
> Online reseller name: renatathriftbags (instagram)
> Link:
> 
> View attachment 5599645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599651



I believe this is fake


----------



## J.2183

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Damn! My success rate with this vendor is crashing and burning  Thanks so much for your help though


----------



## Classicbagsfan

Hello everyone,
Please help me authenticate this purse. I’d appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

averagejoe said:


> No. Dior would never do that. I believe this bag is fake, and it's not just the lining that gives it away.


Thank you Averagejoe! Can’t believe Vestiare Collective sold me a fake!


----------



## baggermanner

Hi can you please authenticate this dior montagne box bag w handle?
This is the link of the bag in dior website for reference. https://www.dior.com/en_int/fashion...ox-bag-with-handle-black-maxicannage-lambskin

*in the dior authenticity card, there are no two rectangular boxes where the store agents write on
*there is a written “SA” in the back of the dior 1 card

The bag was bought from a personal shopper


----------



## baggermanner

Additional photos

Appreciate your help!


----------



## averagejoe

Classicbagsfan said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please help me authenticate this purse. I’d appreciate it.
> Thanks!


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

baggermanner said:


> Additional photos
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 5600085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600092


I believe this is authentic


----------



## KassandraS

averagejoe said:


> Close up photos of the logo inside, of the date code, of the logo behind the leather circle of the DIOR charms, of both sides of the authenticity card, and of the dustbag are required for authentication.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the interior pocket of this bag. The raised pocket is a later addition.


Hey AJ, thanks for explaining the interior pocket! The bag unfortunately doesn't come with a dustbag.

These are further photos of the bag which the seller sent me:









I thought that it was weird that the Authenticity Card is unstamped and unmarked, but the seller assured me that according to their handbag team of experts "they don't always do the stamp" and it is "very common" to have an "unstamped/not filled out" Dior card.


----------



## jadore.chanel.

hi there! I bought this saddle belt bag from vestiaire and it was my first time buying from them. It came with a dust bag and card and it looked new to me. The seller said slightly used but the belt strap was in perfect condition. It’s my first dior bag so i dont really know how to tell if it’s fake or not. The only thing that made me 2nd guess the authenticity was the belt strap was very tight. Here are some photos. I hope u can tell if it’s fake or not. Thanks!


----------



## Niagara76

Hello guys, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dashali

Dear averagejoe

Please help me authenticate this bag and and size seems a little bit wider then it should be? Thank you so much in advance!
It is cheap, but not in great condition and i have a friend who can buy it for me.
Item: Christian Dior
Item number: anna
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:avito- which might not work but i can provide if you need


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

KassandraS said:


> Hey AJ, thanks for explaining the interior pocket! The bag unfortunately doesn't come with a dustbag.
> 
> These are further photos of the bag which the seller sent me:
> View attachment 5600305
> View attachment 5600306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600307
> 
> View attachment 5600308
> 
> 
> I thought that it was weird that the Authenticity Card is unstamped and unmarked, but the seller assured me that according to their handbag team of experts "they don't always do the stamp" and it is "very common" to have an "unstamped/not filled out" Dior card.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## averagejoe

jadore.chanel. said:


> hi there! I bought this saddle belt bag from vestiaire and it was my first time buying from them. It came with a dust bag and card and it looked new to me. The seller said slightly used but the belt strap was in perfect condition. It’s my first dior bag so i dont really know how to tell if it’s fake or not. The only thing that made me 2nd guess the authenticity was the belt strap was very tight. Here are some photos. I hope u can tell if it’s fake or not. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5600829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600836


Photos of the date code and the front and back of the authenticity card are required.


----------



## averagejoe

Dashali said:


> Dear averagejoe
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag and and size seems a little bit wider then it should be? Thank you so much in advance!
> It is cheap, but not in great condition and i have a friend who can buy it for me.
> Item: Christian Dior
> Item number: anna
> Seller ID:
> Direct URL link:avito- which might not work but i can provide if you need
> 
> View attachment 5601118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601124


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Niagara76 said:


> Hello guys, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5600928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600946


I believe this is fake


----------



## kristinelg

Hello!

Could you help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? It is in real leather and looks quite old. There is no serial number or other marks than the "Christian Dior Boutique Paris" stamp in gold on the inside.

Thanks so much in advance for any help  

-Kristine


----------



## Dashali

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so so much for your time


----------



## averagejoe

kristinelg said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this vintage Dior bag? It is in real leather and looks quite old. There is no serial number or other marks than the "Christian Dior Boutique Paris" stamp in gold on the inside.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any help
> 
> -Kristine
> 
> View attachment 5604843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604854


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jadore.chanel.

jadore.chanel. said:


> hi there! I bought this saddle belt bag from vestiaire and it was my first time buying from them. It came with a dust bag and card and it looked new to me. The seller said slightly used but the belt strap was in perfect condition. It’s my first dior bag so i dont really know how to tell if it’s fake or not. The only thing that made me 2nd guess the authenticity was the belt strap was very tight. Here are some photos. I hope u can tell if it’s fake or not. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5600829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600836


Can someone tell if this is authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## KassandraS

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thanks a million, AJ! I really appreciate it!


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Photos of the date code and the front and back of the authenticity card are required.





jadore.chanel. said:


> Can someone tell if this is authentic or not? Thanks!


I already replied to your post, indicating that more photos are required for authentication.


----------



## kristinelg

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help and fast reply


----------



## RBV

Hi Average Joe! Could you please help me authenticate this Door saddle bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## RBV

Hi Average Joe! Could you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage boston bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Could you please authenticate for me when you have a moment? Thank you!   

Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Vintage Shoulder Bag Black From Japan
Item number: 
374226322177
Seller ID: ibei-46
Direct URL link: 


			https://www.ebay.com/itm/374226322177hash=item5721a08301:g:lR4AAOSwbG9jBhm2&amdata=enc%3AAQAHAAAA4IYALLB4vxfpfyLoQcKJOm0On5WIbxtYK6%2FwPuDp05SF%2BNYIv6HbWvitEsUKMgqMVVwSuOjm5QGsfc807ocsRKnPAaMhn6vzfm9GrpEb5v%2BBcr1lRB9tWbPlvOMGJ5gmqgaSHqedl0hKOQiNpFCLF%2FV7FvfpxHwpbZJIeT4kHrW33G5xyeOcM5BmFYr1rY6c9dRl7frFDB1UttuZtzlKilk0rjr7yiSGSW19pdQ7aCyDKscQhMCMapgXhcuHmQymsAejVpTMmUw0MlWfy5Kj12B1DiR8zYpF59YpMbZD%2FH0d%7Ctkp%3ABk9SR6TTuXpYA


----------



## averagejoe

RBV said:


> Hi Average Joe! Could you please help me authenticate this Door saddle bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5610813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610822


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

RBV said:


> Hi Average Joe! Could you please help me authenticate this Dior vintage boston bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5612150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612156


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Could you please authenticate for me when you have a moment? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Dior Vintage Shoulder Bag Black From Japan
> Item number:
> 374226322177
> Seller ID: ibei-46
> Direct URL link:
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/374226322177hash=item5721a08301:g:lR4AAOSwbG9jBhm2&amdata=enc%3AAQAHAAAA4IYALLB4vxfpfyLoQcKJOm0On5WIbxtYK6%2FwPuDp05SF%2BNYIv6HbWvitEsUKMgqMVVwSuOjm5QGsfc807ocsRKnPAaMhn6vzfm9GrpEb5v%2BBcr1lRB9tWbPlvOMGJ5gmqgaSHqedl0hKOQiNpFCLF%2FV7FvfpxHwpbZJIeT4kHrW33G5xyeOcM5BmFYr1rY6c9dRl7frFDB1UttuZtzlKilk0rjr7yiSGSW19pdQ7aCyDKscQhMCMapgXhcuHmQymsAejVpTMmUw0MlWfy5Kj12B1DiR8zYpF59YpMbZD%2FH0d%7Ctkp%3ABk9SR6TTuXpYA


The link didn't work so I used the item number. There are not enough details to authenticate this bag with. Is there an interior logo that the seller can provide the photos of?


----------



## RBV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## RBV

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you average joe for your help!


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> The link didn't work so I used the item number. There are not enough details to authenticate this bag with. Is there an interior logo that the seller can provide the photos of?


I'll try to find out. Thank you so much!


----------



## yjcdior

Hi, I am new to this forum.  I recently purchased a preloved Dior lady mini from the well known online vendor.  It’s so beautiful, but am wondering if this one is a professional fake.  The serial number inside has only four digit with country code l.  It’s MA-1003, did Dior make the older mini without the prefix?  Any help can be appreciated.


----------



## LHesp27

Hi, Could someone help me authenticate this vintage Dior saddle bag please. 
Thank you.


----------



## akiras

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum! I've just purchased a pair of unmarked vintage earrings on eBay and want to check if they're authentic. Thank you so much! 

Item name: VTG Christian Dior Drop Dangle Faux Pearl Crystal Earrings 14k Post 80’s Bridal
Item number: 304608157852
Seller ID: ishpak
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304608157852


----------



## averagejoe

yjcdior said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum.  I recently purchased a preloved Dior lady mini from the well known online vendor.  It’s so beautiful, but am wondering if this one is a professional fake.  The serial number inside has only four digit with country code l.  It’s MA-1003, did Dior make the older mini without the prefix?  Any help can be appreciated


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

LHesp27 said:


> Hi, Could someone help me authenticate this vintage Dior saddle bag please.
> Thank you.
> View attachment 5614068


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

akiras said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum! I've just purchased a pair of unmarked vintage earrings on eBay and want to check if they're authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: VTG Christian Dior Drop Dangle Faux Pearl Crystal Earrings 14k Post 80’s Bridal
> Item number: 304608157852
> Seller ID: ishpak
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304608157852


Sorry, but since there are no identifiable markings on the earrings, I cannot tell if they are authentic. The packaging is authentic, though.


----------



## sreyesrp

Hi! Can you please authenticate this dior tote? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

sreyesrp said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this dior tote? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5614642
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614647


I believe this is fake


----------



## ilovebags1215

Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this Mini Lady Dior Supple Studded bag? 

Thank you so much in advance and appreciate your help!


----------



## handbagresponsiblelover

This is the Lady Dior Chain Pouch and I am getting it for 1200€ (new costs €2000).
The seller says that they bought it one year ago but the date code seems to indicate that the bag was made in May (or March, the photo is not clear) of 2022 (not an expert though, I might be wrong).

Please help me not being scammed!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Emily Yang

handbagresponsiblelover said:


> This is the Lady Dior Chain Pouch and I am getting it for 1200€ (new costs €2000).
> The seller says that they bought it one year ago but the date code seems to indicate that the bag was made in May (or March, the photo is not clear) of 2022 (not an expert though, I might be wrong).
> 
> Please help me not being scammed!
> 
> View attachment 5615390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615398


This is auth!


----------



## handbagresponsiblelover

Emily Yang said:


> This is auth!


Thank you Emily!! But then why does the date code say that it was made in 2022 if the seller told me the bag is more or less one year old? Was it really made in 2022 or I am reading the date code in the wrong way?


----------



## Ashley00

Hi! Can you please authenticate this lady dior bag? Thank you very much! 








						Lady Dior Small  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Lady Dior Small in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Shino30118

Dear Dior experts, can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Many thanks 

Item name: Medium Lady Dior Beige Cannage Lambskin Vintage Perfect condition
Item number: 195367700362
Seller ID: ladydior2013
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/195367700362


----------



## averagejoe

handbagresponsiblelover said:


> Thank you Emily!! But then why does the date code say that it was made in 2022 if the seller told me the bag is more or less one year old? Was it really made in 2022 or I am reading the date code in the wrong way?


It is made in 2022. Something is fishy if the seller is saying that it was bought before it was made.


----------



## averagejoe

Ashley00 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this lady dior bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Small  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Lady Dior Small in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Shino30118 said:


> Dear Dior experts, can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Many thanks
> 
> Item name: Medium Lady Dior Beige Cannage Lambskin Vintage Perfect condition
> Item number: 195367700362
> Seller ID: ladydior2013
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/195367700362


Photos of the date code, logo on the interior leather tag, and logo on the back of the leather circle behind the DIOR charms are required.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Item name: Christian Dior Vintage Lady Dior Bag Patent Large Blue
Item number: 115486242312
Seller ID: rebagofficial
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1154862423...3T6MZCWlbMCDLRja3d6np+t/REdo|tkp:BFBMyp3Ine5g

Could someone kindly authenticate when you have a moment? This is such a lovely bag! Crossing fingers...


----------



## CoachCruiser

Last one! Thank you so much for your time and consideration! : )

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Patent Medium Purple
Item number: 115486219876
Seller ID: rebagofficial
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1154862198...zHLtA0a+yME4M+I8Od5zw+4CDdc7|tkp:BFBMpteGnu5g


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Last one! Thank you so much for your time and consideration! : )
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag Cannage Quilt Patent Medium Purple
> Item number: 115486219876
> Seller ID: rebagofficial
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/115486219876?hash=item1ae383de64:g:h40AAOSw4~1i7XdX&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAA4IpcLbC8MV//fKra2ioJJ4JElL9GnybhG8E/sTiBK3/nsTGWWgo8PCAHt/BxipLiZUtEp0vF4tmUT0/P+2bjnN/I3pDJYSbjSzKE0WxKRNkg+0qXFjGjS9KqVhk0QEx+6UWvvKUp42cSV53HoezDIvRZ/J4P9zLrJKifKpCbQ2mzCinbV59H60ucPPlbNzgl4zXEjVMoKxacbi8XicwP6D+yw/XcemUED9x1U7nDFDq3d8/hgo8iXICiIAoGDtvNFZAY/COh25IdoxdYzHLtA0a+yME4M+I8Od5zw+4CDdc7|tkp:BFBMpteGnu5g


Missing photos as per post 1 of this thread.


----------



## sabellina

Dear Dior Experts, I found a lovely black vintage large Lady Dior for a very good price on a local 2nd Hand platform called Vinted. May I ask you for your help if this is authentic? It seems to be from 1997 and I thought the LD did not had feets back then, also I am not sure about the logo tag. The pictures have been provided by the seller. Thanks a lot in advance, I highly appreciate your help ☺️ 

Item name: Lady Dior Schwarz Groß Vintage (German wording)
Online reseller name: yasdero
Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1748371810-lady-dior-schwarz-gross-vintage


----------



## yjcdior

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you, I also got it officially authenticated as well.  Appreciate your response.


----------



## sabellina

I would be super happy if any of you experts might have a minute to have a look at my request from the weekend, highly appreciate your time and expertise! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## heartfelt

Hi! Can I have an opinion on this Bobby?


----------



## chopchep

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Diorever please? TIA

Item name: Light Pink Pebbled Leather Diorever Mini Bag
Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/518869-christian-dior-light-pink-pebbled-leather-diorever-mini-bag.html


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## LHesp27

Hi average Joe, please could you authenticate this Dior trotter saddle bag  for me. 
Thank you !!!!


----------



## averagejoe

LHesp27 said:


> Hi average Joe, please could you authenticate this Dior trotter saddle bag  for me.
> Thank you !!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

chopchep said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Diorever please? TIA
> 
> Item name: Light Pink Pebbled Leather Diorever Mini Bag
> Online reseller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Direct URL link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/518869-christian-dior-light-pink-pebbled-leather-diorever-mini-bag.html


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

heartfelt said:


> Hi! Can I have an opinion on this Bobby?
> 
> View attachment 5620084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620097


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

sabellina said:


> Dear Dior Experts, I found a lovely black vintage large Lady Dior for a very good price on a local 2nd Hand platform called Vinted. May I ask you for your help if this is authentic? It seems to be from 1997 and I thought the LD did not had feets back then, also I am not sure about the logo tag. The pictures have been provided by the seller. Thanks a lot in advance, I highly appreciate your help ☺️
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Schwarz Groß Vintage (German wording)
> Online reseller name: yasdero
> Direct URL link: https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen/handtaschen/1748371810-lady-dior-schwarz-gross-vintage
> 
> View attachment 5617215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617225


I believe this is authentic


----------



## sabellina

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your help! Now I have piece of mind to buy it.


----------



## eggtoast

Hi there, I found a beautiful Dior 30 Montaigne on a consignment site, and I was wondering if I could receive a second opinion on whether or not this bag is authentic. It has been Entrupy verified, however, I can't seem to find this exact model online.

Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR MONTAIGNE30
Online Reseller Name: Leididonna Luxe
Direct URL Link: https://leididonna.com/collections/bag/products/christian-dior-montaigne30-2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luu

Hello, please help authenticate this new lock pouch, the receipt indicate it was purchased in 2013. Seller was super nice and i dont have much doubt but just looking for a peace of mind.

Thank you so much  have a fabulous day


----------



## averagejoe

eggtoast said:


> Hi there, I found a beautiful Dior 30 Montaigne on a consignment site, and I was wondering if I could receive a second opinion on whether or not this bag is authentic. It has been Entrupy verified, however, I can't seem to find this exact model online.
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN DIOR MONTAIGNE30
> Online Reseller Name: Leididonna Luxe
> Direct URL Link: https://leididonna.com/collections/bag/products/christian-dior-montaigne30-2
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Photo of the date code is needed.


----------



## averagejoe

luu said:


> Hello, please help authenticate this new lock pouch, the receipt indicate it was purchased in 2013. Seller was super nice and i dont have much doubt but just looking for a peace of mind.
> 
> Thank you so much  have a fabulous day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625863
> View attachment 5625864
> View attachment 5625865
> View attachment 5625866
> View attachment 5625867
> View attachment 5625869
> View attachment 5625873
> View attachment 5625868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625870


I believe this is authentic


----------



## luu

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Many many thanks


----------



## chubchubs

Hello! Would you be able to kindly authenticate this Dior saddle pouch? 

Item name: Dior saddle pouch
Online reseller name: chirdesign
Direct URL Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-S...MIhIn586TP-gIVrv93Ch25JgmbEAQYASABEgK5HvD_BwE


----------



## jk210297

Hello! Just bought this bag from Vestiaire but some people have been telling me the inner leather tag looks old. The bag was produced in 2009 (based on serial number) but google says that mini lady dior was first released in 2015. Many many thanks for your help!

Item name: Mini Lady Dior
Online reseller name: @sandra4690875
Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-25547018.shtml


----------



## Ashley00

Hello! Can you please authenticate this saddle bag for me? Thank you very much!


----------



## Sp123

Hi there
Any assistance authenticating this bag, please.
These are the only pics I'm able to get before viewing it in person. Maybe some additional tips to look out for when I have the bag in hand?


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

chubchubs said:


> Hello! Would you be able to kindly authenticate this Dior saddle pouch?
> 
> Item name: Dior saddle pouch
> Online reseller name: chirdesign
> Direct URL Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dior-S...MIhIn586TP-gIVrv93Ch25JgmbEAQYASABEgK5HvD_BwE


Photo of the date code is required


----------



## averagejoe

Ashley00 said:


> Hello! Can you please authenticate this saddle bag for me? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5628584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628590


Looks okay to me, although I would like to see the dustbag and authenticity card.


----------



## averagejoe

jk210297 said:


> Hello! Just bought this bag from Vestiaire but some people have been telling me the inner leather tag looks old. The bag was produced in 2009 (based on serial number) but google says that mini lady dior was first released in 2015. Many many thanks for your help!
> 
> Item name: Mini Lady Dior
> Online reseller name: @sandra4690875
> Direct URL link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-lady-dior-dior-handbag-25547018.shtml


I believe this is authentic, and I don't know what source from Google you were looking at, but it is inaccurate.


----------



## averagejoe

Sp123 said:


> Hi there
> Any assistance authenticating this bag, please.
> These are the only pics I'm able to get before viewing it in person. Maybe some additional tips to look out for when I have the bag in hand?
> 
> View attachment 5628636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628640


Photo of the date code, authenticity card (front and back), and of the dust bag are required.


----------



## Sp123

averagejoe said:


> Photo of the date code, authenticity card (front and back), and of the dust bag are required.


She sent me this. No Auth card


----------



## jk210297

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic, and I don't know what source from Google you were looking at, but it is inaccurate.


Thanks AJ! I thought it may not be authentic because all the patent bags I have seen have patent inner leather tags. Is the tag leather because it’s an older model?


----------



## liltwisteds2

@averagejoe

Really appreciate your opinion on this Lady Dior Small. If there's any paid authenticators well versed in Lady Dior you recommend, I'd be all ears too. 

This was purchased from a Japanese reseller (whom I bought 2 Chanel bags from before, both of which were authenticated afterwards by TPF recommended Chanel authenticators with zero issues). So when I saw this practically brand new lady dior pop up, I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger.

However after receiving it, I can't help but to feel a few things are "off"...and with all these rumors of super reps floating around, I wonder if this one slipped through the crack. I could also just be paranoid - hence the reality check here!! 

First of all the leather feels quite stiff, I know that dior lambskin is supposed to be more durable than chanel, but it feels quite stiffer. Then I noticed that stitching isn't the most perfect. Then the date code stamp looks slightly off to me...specifically they use 2 different fonts for "1"  

The irony too is that this was full set, coming with EVERYTHING: authenticity card (with the specific boutique stamped), booklet on lady dior history, care booklet, box, tissue, ribbons, charm cover bag, and dust bag. The accessories look and feel very authentic to me, so on purpose I'm leaving them out of the picture as I want the judgement from the bag alone.

Attached are the pictures (and I took them under a bunch of different lighting, hence the color difference - hope that doesn't interfere with anything).


----------



## liltwisteds2

liltwisteds2 said:


> @averagejoe
> 
> Really appreciate your opinion on this Lady Dior Small. If there's any paid authenticators well versed in Lady Dior you recommend, I'd be all ears too.
> 
> This was purchased from a Japanese reseller (whom I bought 2 Chanel bags from before, both of which were authenticated afterwards by TPF recommended Chanel authenticators with zero issues). So when I saw this practically brand new lady dior pop up, I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger.
> 
> However after receiving it, I can't help but to feel a few things are "off"...and with all these rumors of super reps floating around, I wonder if this one slipped through the crack. I could also just be paranoid - hence the reality check here!!
> 
> First of all the leather feels quite stiff, I know that dior lambskin is supposed to be more durable than chanel, but it feels quite stiffer. Then I noticed that stitching isn't the most perfect. Then the date code stamp looks slightly off to me...specifically they use 2 different fonts for "1"
> 
> The irony too is that this was full set, coming with EVERYTHING: authenticity card (with the specific boutique stamped), booklet on lady dior history, care booklet, box, tissue, ribbons, charm cover bag, and dust bag. The accessories look and feel very authentic to me, so on purpose I'm leaving them out of the picture as I want the judgement from the bag alone.
> 
> Attached are the pictures (and I took them under a bunch of different lighting, hence the color difference - hope that doesn't interfere with anything).
> 
> View attachment 5631875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631886


Adding a few more pictures for completion


----------



## chicatory_09

Hi! I'm very curious about this item.  I'm not sure if the bee logo has been used for women's collection.

Item name: Christian Dior Peau Lainee Winter Leather Suede Cape Size M - L
Item number: 115539469545
Seller ID: casa2ny
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1155394695...d1ez0a9rei&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Please help me authenticate this. So tempted to buy this.


----------



## sabellina

Hello Dior Experts! I have just bought a Dior Caro Large in Black from The Vintage Bar (danish luxury 2nd hand platform) who authenticated it and it has arrived today. The productpage does not exist anymore so I can not share the link, but please find my photos attached. I got this bag for such a steal, it really is too good to be true. For my peace of mind, may I kindly ask you for your opinion on the authenticity. To me all looks and feels good, just wondering about the good offer.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Radiant505

Hi there,
Purchased this Dior bag at the garage sale and the price was too good to be true, but it looks very not bad to be considered authentic. It doesn't have a serial number inside though. 
Any opinion on it will be greatly appreciated.
Please see pictures attached below.
Thank you


----------



## twinkletwinklestars

Hi Dior experts!

I was curious on whether this wallet is authentic.

Item name: 2019 Card Holder Compact Wallet (It was listed as this on the website, but in Dior's website it is, SADDLE LOTUS WALLET - Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
Online reseller name: TheRealReal
Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...an-dior-2019-card-holder-compact-wallet-f8neu

I really appreciate you taking the time to look over the photos and assisting me with figuring out whether this item is authentic. Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

jk210297 said:


> Thanks AJ! I thought it may not be authentic because all the patent bags I have seen have patent inner leather tags. Is the tag leather because it’s an older model?


Yes, it is an older model.


----------



## averagejoe

Sp123 said:


> She sent me this. No Auth card
> 
> View attachment 5629510


Sorry without those details, I'm not sure


----------



## averagejoe

liltwisteds2 said:


> @averagejoe
> 
> Really appreciate your opinion on this Lady Dior Small. If there's any paid authenticators well versed in Lady Dior you recommend, I'd be all ears too.
> 
> This was purchased from a Japanese reseller (whom I bought 2 Chanel bags from before, both of which were authenticated afterwards by TPF recommended Chanel authenticators with zero issues). So when I saw this practically brand new lady dior pop up, I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger.
> 
> However after receiving it, I can't help but to feel a few things are "off"...and with all these rumors of super reps floating around, I wonder if this one slipped through the crack. I could also just be paranoid - hence the reality check here!!
> 
> First of all the leather feels quite stiff, I know that dior lambskin is supposed to be more durable than chanel, but it feels quite stiffer. Then I noticed that stitching isn't the most perfect. Then the date code stamp looks slightly off to me...specifically they use 2 different fonts for "1"
> 
> The irony too is that this was full set, coming with EVERYTHING: authenticity card (with the specific boutique stamped), booklet on lady dior history, care booklet, box, tissue, ribbons, charm cover bag, and dust bag. The accessories look and feel very authentic to me, so on purpose I'm leaving them out of the picture as I want the judgement from the bag alone.
> 
> Attached are the pictures (and I took them under a bunch of different lighting, hence the color difference - hope that doesn't interfere with anything).
> 
> View attachment 5631875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631886


Hmmm...the date code definitely looks different. The leather looks fine but because I can't feel it, I am not sure. The grain on the leather looks fine as well. It is not abnormal for the leather to feel stiff when it is new, as lambskin doesn't feel that supple on the Lady Dior. In fact, it feels dry to the touch when it is new.

Sorry I am not sure. As you said, everything else looks fine.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

chicatory_09 said:


> Hi! I'm very curious about this item.  I'm not sure if the bee logo has been used for women's collection.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Peau Lainee Winter Leather Suede Cape Size M - L
> Item number: 115539469545
> Seller ID: casa2ny
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1155394695...d1ez0a9rei&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. So tempted to buy this.


Photos of the paper tag (front and back), and the garment care tag (all faces of it) are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

sabellina said:


> Hello Dior Experts! I have just bought a Dior Caro Large in Black from The Vintage Bar (danish luxury 2nd hand platform) who authenticated it and it has arrived today. The productpage does not exist anymore so I can not share the link, but please find my photos attached. I got this bag for such a steal, it really is too good to be true. For my peace of mind, may I kindly ask you for your opinion on the authenticity. To me all looks and feels good, just wondering about the good offer.
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> View attachment 5633491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633501


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Radiant505 said:


> Hi there,
> Purchased this Dior bag at the garage sale and the price was too good to be true, but it looks very not bad to be considered authentic. It doesn't have a serial number inside though.
> Any opinion on it will be greatly appreciated.
> Please see pictures attached below.
> Thank you
> View attachment 5633833
> View attachment 5633835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633849


Not sure about this one, sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

twinkletwinklestars said:


> Hi Dior experts!
> 
> I was curious on whether this wallet is authentic.
> 
> Item name: 2019 Card Holder Compact Wallet (It was listed as this on the website, but in Dior's website it is, SADDLE LOTUS WALLET - Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard)
> Online reseller name: TheRealReal
> Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...an-dior-2019-card-holder-compact-wallet-f8neu
> 
> I really appreciate you taking the time to look over the photos and assisting me with figuring out whether this item is authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5636591
> View attachment 5636592
> View attachment 5636593
> View attachment 5636594
> View attachment 5636595
> View attachment 5636596
> View attachment 5636597
> View attachment 5636598
> View attachment 5636599
> View attachment 5636600
> View attachment 5636601
> View attachment 5636602


I believe this is authentic


----------



## twinkletwinklestars

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


thank you so much!


----------



## Shino30118

Dear Dior experts, can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Seller has also provided additional photos which I've attached below. Many thanks!

Item name: SMALL LADY DIOR BAG - * WITH PROOF OF AUTHENTICITY AND PURCHASE*
Item number: 354345462663
Seller ID: ubhus74
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/354345462663


----------



## lousun88

I came across this bag and it looks amazing but since I never purchased any vintage Dior I can’t be sure its authenticity.

The seller said this is the original version designed by John Galliano in year 2000. The materials of the bag are mixed with leather and Oblique canvas with Diormonogram embroidery.


----------



## ThisPearIsTickly

Hi Dior experts  My friend has just sent me pics of the bargain she snagged on Depop but I’m 99% sure it’s fake (even without the price tag). Are there any obvious signs from these pics? These are from the listing & I know they’re not super clear - I’m waiting for her to receive it before I can post more. She’s so upset she might’ve wasted her money but I want to put her mind at ease. Thanks in advance - hope these pics are enough. 

*Name*: Christian Dior CD Oblique Jacquard Crossbody Handbag Bag

*Reseller Name*: Lucylu844

*URL*: https://www.depop.com/products/lucylu844-christian-dior-cd-oblique-jacquard/


----------



## APC1992

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Hi average joe, could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag? Thank youu


----------



## Shino30118

Shino30118 said:


> Dear Dior experts, can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Seller has also provided additional photos which I've attached below. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: SMALL LADY DIOR BAG - * WITH PROOF OF AUTHENTICITY AND PURCHASE*
> Item number: 354345462663
> Seller ID: ubhus74
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/354345462663


Adding another photo showing the inner label


----------



## Shino30118

@averagejoe  Can I please have your thoughts on this lady dior bag? Much appreciated.

Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Leather 2WAY Handbag Gray
Item number: 204122410704
Seller ID: allujapan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2041224107...2F4%2BjaUhFj%2B8M%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Shino30118

Hi average joe, can you please also help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Much appreciated!

Item name: Lady Dior Small Lamb Skin bag
Item number: 304683374246
Seller ID: bankan82
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304683374246#LISTING_FRAME_MODULE


----------



## yenniemc

Hi!

Can I please have this wallet authenticated? I’ve already won it and it’s already with me. But please see below details of the listing:

Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Patent Leather Bifold Wallet/1D0901
Item number: 144780455418
Seller ID: energy-japan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1447804554...2-8i7g6ryw&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Thanks!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Shino30118 said:


> Dear Dior experts, can you please help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Seller has also provided additional photos which I've attached below. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: SMALL LADY DIOR BAG - * WITH PROOF OF AUTHENTICITY AND PURCHASE*
> Item number: 354345462663
> Seller ID: ubhus74
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/354345462663


I believe this is authentic, although the seller has no feedback from selling.


----------



## averagejoe

lousun88 said:


> I came across this bag and it looks amazing but since I never purchased any vintage Dior I can’t be sure its authenticity.
> 
> The seller said this is the original version designed by John Galliano in year 2000. The materials of the bag are mixed with leather and Oblique canvas with Diormonogram embroidery.
> 
> View attachment 5637735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637740


I believe this is fake


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisPearIsTickly said:


> Hi Dior experts  My friend has just sent me pics of the bargain she snagged on Depop but I’m 99% sure it’s fake (even without the price tag). Are there any obvious signs from these pics? These are from the listing & I know they’re not super clear - I’m waiting for her to receive it before I can post more. She’s so upset she might’ve wasted her money but I want to put her mind at ease. Thanks in advance - hope these pics are enough.
> 
> *Name*: Christian Dior CD Oblique Jacquard Crossbody Handbag Bag
> 
> *Reseller Name*: Lucylu844
> 
> *URL*: https://www.depop.com/products/lucylu844-christian-dior-cd-oblique-jacquard/
> 
> View attachment 5638696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638700


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

APC1992 said:


> Hi average joe, could you please help me authenticate this Dior bag? Thank youu
> 
> View attachment 5640467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640473


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Shino30118 said:


> @averagejoe  Can I please have your thoughts on this lady dior bag? Much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Lady Dior Cannage Leather 2WAY Handbag Gray
> Item number: 204122410704
> Seller ID: allujapan
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/204122410704?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=242765&meid=488bed026bd94e73ba5ae611ed681b29&pid=101195&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=354345462663&itm=204122410704&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv11WebTrimmedV3MskuAspectsV202110NoVariantSeedKnnRecallV5ItemNrtInQuery&brand=Dior&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851&amdata=cksum:204122410704488bed026bd94e73ba5ae611ed681b29|enc:AQAHAAABMJE7%2BNyUclXdoFXnbx3NvlJX7YMqFr8NJCcyHQud2Z04j2uZxgnHXbb2ZalpwbGsJ4D%2FcbSkMz8IpnsCPJ7ydREm8lqmL0kHB523%2FFCl%2BP6DhDcNNliwm79lNWJK8xMor%2FAm49rgabCFUifp3kCuBwXCI8xVLFECmJ9CS9jF%2FWHrq%2B7dc60sSFGbRCYSwJ2WiZmf%2BXWP873PSK8%2BZzYjVWr%2BOjNjJGuOYpJBRUe2Tyf6UcxjdvykfAo8BZ4O8%2BMF9DsN7UN%2Boq8FEvkfxXe1n9f4j7kGpqd1ge%2FsNtY6OJSLddgLts3sGJxio1yvWo2TaypkyoaE3oCG42l2AjR5torXGXbLXBDXXoyUhTjVb4VllQAShV1igJa7i22K2ihulPTY6KwilNa%2F4%2BjaUhFj%2B8M%3D|ampidL_CLK|clp:2047675


Photo of date code is required.


----------



## averagejoe

Shino30118 said:


> Hi average joe, can you please also help me authenticate this lady dior bag? Much appreciated!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior Small Lamb Skin bag
> Item number: 304683374246
> Seller ID: bankan82
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304683374246#LISTING_FRAME_MODULE


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

yenniemc said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I please have this wallet authenticated? I’ve already won it and it’s already with me. But please see below details of the listing:
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Cannage Patent Leather Bifold Wallet/1D0901
> Item number: 144780455418
> Seller ID: energy-japan
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1447804554...2-8i7g6ryw&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> Thanks!!!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## melancholymeadows

I’m new to this forum but not new to being into designer bags. I bought my first dior saddle this April 2022 in the Rome Italy Dior store. 

Given that I purchased this in the store you might find it silly that I am months later questioning the legitimacy of the bag I bought for thousands in the official store. This isn’t my first designer bag but my most expensive one. Prior to purchasing bags I always hyper fixate on knowing how to authenticate the bags that the SA gives me. However, with the saddle there is so much contradiction on line on how to spot a fake. 

My issue is the time stamping and the made in Italy stamp inside the bag I cannot even read it.

I have been putting this off for months because I am basically going to be incredibly heart broken to find out what I think. I spent 4k on this with the strap being included the strap looks real but the stamp doesn’t in the bag. 

I doubt there is anything I can even do if the SA sold me a fake bag.. I’m just so upset. What does a recent saddle bag from April 2022 stamping look like?


----------



## yenniemc

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for your time and all you do for us!


----------



## averagejoe

melancholymeadows said:


> I’m new to this forum but not new to being into designer bags. I bought my first dior saddle this April 2022 in the Rome Italy Dior store.
> 
> Given that I purchased this in the store you might find it silly that I am months later questioning the legitimacy of the bag I bought for thousands in the official store. This isn’t my first designer bag but my most expensive one. Prior to purchasing bags I always hyper fixate on knowing how to authenticate the bags that the SA gives me. However, with the saddle there is so much contradiction on line on how to spot a fake.
> 
> My issue is the time stamping and the made in Italy stamp inside the bag I cannot even read it.
> 
> I have been putting this off for months because I am basically going to be incredibly heart broken to find out what I think. I spent 4k on this with the strap being included the strap looks real but the stamp doesn’t in the bag.
> 
> I doubt there is anything I can even do if the SA sold me a fake bag.. I’m just so upset. What does a recent saddle bag from April 2022 stamping look like?
> 
> View attachment 5646243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646247


There is nothing wrong with your bag. Stiff, grained leathers tend to not be foil stamped as nicely as the grain ends up causing some parts to be missed. 

The bag is beautiful! Enjoy your Saddle!


----------



## Lyonexpat

Hello! Would you be able to kindly authenticate this Lady Dior? Many thanks
Item name: Lady dior
Online reseller name: Lucile
Direct URL link: https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/2242606428.htm


----------



## minloveslux

Hi @averagejoe can I please have your thoughts on this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## christinaross

I found this in a thrift store, and cant quite figure it out. there are no other markings or tags. Was it made in a HS craft class?  is it a sample? the materials feel like they are good quality, but the hardware isnt. Either way I like it and will wear it!


----------



## neriska

Hi, could you please also help me authenticate this saddle bag? It was offered to me via local sell group for a pretty good price. However, I'm not sure if it's authentic and they don't have a receipt, only told me it was purchased 10+ years ago. Thanks so much


----------



## bloomingtulips

Hi @averagejoe 

Would you kindly help to authenticate this small Dior Caro bag that I am interested in purchasing? Seller claims 100% authenticity, but I noticed that the authenticity card has misspelled Haussmann and the tel number of the store is wrong as well.. 
Thank you very much
Greatly appreciated


----------



## Lyonexpat

Lyonexpat said:


> Hello! Would you be able to kindly authenticate this Lady Dior? Many thanks
> Item name: Lady dior
> Online reseller name: Lucile
> Direct URL link: https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/2251703355.htm


I'm also adding some additional photos. Thanks a lot


----------



## lovenew22

Please kindly help authenticate this dior silk scarf. 

I got it as a gift from one of my co worker. 
She’s actually working at Dior Hongkong. 
It came with a receipt and an authentication card. 
As I got it from someone working in the Dior it self, Im assuming it is real. 
However, the scarf has so many defects that I would like to check to make sure… (maybe its just old?)


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

lovenew22 said:


> Please kindly help authenticate this dior silk scarf.
> 
> I got it as a gift from one of my co worker.
> She’s actually working at Dior Hongkong.
> It came with a receipt and an authentication card.
> As I got it from someone working in the Dior it self, Im assuming it is real.
> However, the scarf has so many defects that I would like to check to make sure… (maybe its just old?)
> 
> View attachment 5651932
> View attachment 5651937
> View attachment 5651938
> View attachment 5651939
> View attachment 5651936
> View attachment 5651940


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

Lyonexpat said:


> I'm also adding some additional photos. Thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 5651175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651183


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

bloomingtulips said:


> Hi @averagejoe
> 
> Would you kindly help to authenticate this small Dior Caro bag that I am interested in purchasing? Seller claims 100% authenticity, but I noticed that the authenticity card has misspelled Haussmann and the tel number of the store is wrong as well..
> Thank you very much
> Greatly appreciated
> View attachment 5650792
> View attachment 5650793
> View attachment 5650794
> View attachment 5650795
> View attachment 5650796
> View attachment 5650798


Is there a photo of the date code? And of the dust bag and the box?


----------



## averagejoe

neriska said:


> Hi, could you please also help me authenticate this saddle bag? It was offered to me via local sell group for a pretty good price. However, I'm not sure if it's authentic and they don't have a receipt, only told me it was purchased 10+ years ago. Thanks so much
> View attachment 5649898
> View attachment 5649903
> View attachment 5649904
> View attachment 5649898
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649899
> View attachment 5649900
> View attachment 5649901
> View attachment 5649902


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

christinaross said:


> I found this in a thrift store, and cant quite figure it out. there are no other markings or tags. Was it made in a HS craft class?  is it a sample? the materials feel like they are good quality, but the hardware isnt. Either way I like it and will wear it!


I can't tell with this piece.


----------



## averagejoe

minloveslux said:


> Hi @averagejoe can I please have your thoughts on this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5647450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647456
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647458


Close-up photo of the front of the interior tag, dustbag, and authenticity card (front and back) are needed.


----------



## averagejoe

Lyonexpat said:


> Hello! Would you be able to kindly authenticate this Lady Dior? Many thanks
> Item name: Lady dior
> Online reseller name: Lucile
> Direct URL link: https://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/2242606428.htm


It shows the account is not active(?)


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

Dear AverageJoe,
Would you please help me authenticate this Dior Cannage drawstring bag? I’m a bit concerned because the stitching on the the front flap near the D charm is so crooked


----------



## christinaross

averagejoe said:


> I can't tell with this piece.


Thank you for looking! is there anything else I could send to help? was anything made in this style?


----------



## daphnef

Good evening @averagejoe is there any way you could help me authenticate this Dior charms pochette? I don’t have much experience with the bag, so I figured another pair of eyes could help. There’s a snag in the zipper that needs professional help, making interior pictures a little difficult to take. Thanks


----------



## Mlle_Muguet

Hi, I'd be immensely grateful if someone could help me authenticate this La Papesse Tarot 70 silk scarf. It looks good to me, but I have no experience with Dior silks and I think this collection is faked a lot? It's listed for a little over CAD $200.
These are the photos I got from the seller, thanks so much in advance:


----------



## gbluxury

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Dior. I purchased it with authentication from RA, whom I generally find to be reliable. I then authenticated it via entrupy, which confirmed authenticity but as I went to examine & look closer at the purse a few things didn’t line up for me. The CD on the hanging D seems closer than normal to me. I know sometimes vintage bags don’t have the straightest stamps etc, but the Dior stamp is crooked. Lastly, the most off thing to me is the date code. It indicates production in 2020 which doesn’t line up with when the bag would’ve been produced(vintage style). Thanks In advance!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello authenticators,

I am looking for your opinion on the authenticity of this Lady Dior strap I purchased from a seller on Ebay. 

When I compare the strap to the other three straps for my existing LD mediums the new strap is noticeably shorter than the other three straps for LD.

I have tried to take as close a photo as my iPhone lets me to show the stitching of the new strap compared to my existing straps and the hardware, as well as demonstrating the length disparity compared to my known authentic straps.

I asked the seller about the strap with it being shorter and she replied it is definitely authentic as it "belonged to a bag I had stolen from me that I purchased in a shop". A follow up message from me to get any copies of receipts etc has gone unanswered. 

Please let me know if you require the Ebay listing, although there are only three photos on the listing.

Apologies too if the photos are too large, I could not work out how to reduce the size.

Thank you kindly


----------



## averagejoe

Miss Strawberrita said:


> Dear AverageJoe,
> Would you please help me authenticate this Dior Cannage drawstring bag? I’m a bit concerned because the stitching on the the front flap near the D charm is so crooked
> 
> View attachment 5652258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652262
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652269


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

christinaross said:


> Thank you for looking! is there anything else I could send to help? was anything made in this style?


Sorry, it's just that I wouldn't be able to authenticate this even with more pictures.


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

daphnef said:


> Good evening @averagejoe is there any way you could help me authenticate this Dior charms pochette? I don’t have much experience with the bag, so I figured another pair of eyes could help. There’s a snag in the zipper that needs professional help, making interior pictures a little difficult to take. Thanks
> View attachment 5652837
> View attachment 5652838
> View attachment 5652839
> View attachment 5652840
> View attachment 5652841
> View attachment 5652842
> View attachment 5652843
> View attachment 5652844
> View attachment 5652845
> View attachment 5652846


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Mlle_Muguet said:


> Hi, I'd be immensely grateful if someone could help me authenticate this La Papesse Tarot 70 silk scarf. It looks good to me, but I have no experience with Dior silks and I think this collection is faked a lot? It's listed for a little over CAD $200.
> These are the photos I got from the seller, thanks so much in advance:



Looks good to me although I'm not 100% sure


----------



## averagejoe

gbluxury said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Dior. I purchased it with authentication from RA, whom I generally find to be reliable. I then authenticated it via entrupy, which confirmed authenticity but as I went to examine & look closer at the purse a few things didn’t line up for me. The CD on the hanging D seems closer than normal to me. I know sometimes vintage bags don’t have the straightest stamps etc, but the Dior stamp is crooked. Lastly, the most off thing to me is the date code. It indicates production in 2020 which doesn’t line up with when the bag would’ve been produced(vintage style). Thanks In advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653268
> View attachment 5653269
> View attachment 5653270
> View attachment 5653271
> View attachment 5653272
> View attachment 5653273
> View attachment 5653274
> View attachment 5653275
> View attachment 5653277


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I am looking for your opinion on the authenticity of this Lady Dior strap I purchased from a seller on Ebay.
> 
> When I compare the strap to the other three straps for my existing LD mediums the new strap is noticeably shorter than the other three straps for LD.
> 
> I have tried to take as close a photo as my iPhone lets me to show the stitching of the new strap compared to my existing straps and the hardware, as well as demonstrating the length disparity compared to my known authentic straps.
> 
> I asked the seller about the strap with it being shorter and she replied it is definitely authentic as it "belonged to a bag I had stolen from me that I purchased in a shop". A follow up message from me to get any copies of receipts etc has gone unanswered.
> 
> Please let me know if you require the Ebay listing, although there are only three photos on the listing.
> 
> Apologies too if the photos are too large, I could not work out how to reduce the size.
> 
> Thank you kindly
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653792
> 
> View attachment 5653791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653784


A strap on its own doesn't have enough details to authenticate with. However, it looks fine from the details, and judging from your other straps, seems like they all have inconsistent lengths which means that the shorter length is potentially a normal variation(?)


----------



## gbluxury

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much averagejoe! Do you think the date code is just a production error? Its what was throwing me off the most. I don’t think it was produced January 2020


----------



## twizzleme

Hello Authenticators!

Thank you for your time.  I’m hoping you can help identify and authenticate this bag I snagged at a thrift shop. 

Vintage (70s?) Oblique canvas handbag.  The bag is leather lined.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you for taking your time to authenticate, you're the best AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

twizzleme said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> Thank you for your time.  I’m hoping you can help identify and authenticate this bag I snagged at a thrift shop.
> 
> Vintage (70s?) Oblique canvas handbag.  The bag is leather lined.


I believe this is authentic


----------



## twizzleme

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## twizzleme

twizzleme said:


> Thank you!





averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


One more thing - any sense of the vintage? 70s?  80s?  I know absolutely nothing about Dior.

Thx


----------



## averagejoe

twizzleme said:


> One more thing - any sense of the vintage? 70s?  80s?  I know absolutely nothing about Dior.
> 
> Thx


Sorry not sure when it is from.


----------



## twizzleme

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure when it is from.


Thanks for your help


----------



## jese1988

Dear Authenticators,
Please help me authenticate of my newly acquired small LD bag. I have the bag already with me. It seems legit comparing to my other bags however the handles seems loose as I can move it from left and right.
Item name: Lady Dior ABC
Item number:
Seller ID: Japan Seller Kingram Vintage Japan
Direct URL link: https://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/e...=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1668545698062&cspheader=1

I’ve also attached the date stamp of the bag for reference. I believe the color is fard/blush? Thank you so much in advance l.


----------



## thebigapplefirefly

Good day!
@averagejoe  What your thoughts on this bag?
This is Nylon Lady Dior that I came across on the Japanese Website.


----------



## jese1988

Hi  
I am planning of buying this LD bag from Japanese seller. Please help me verify if it’s authentic. TIA








						Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Bag Women's Leather Beige | eLADY Globazone
					

Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Bag Women's Leather Beige is a pre-owned CHRISTIAN DIOR BAGS. Authentic pre-owned luxury brand items. Free shipping.




					mall.elady.com


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## averagejoe

jese1988 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Please help me authenticate of my newly acquired small LD bag. I have the bag already with me. It seems legit comparing to my other bags however the handles seems loose as I can move it from left and right.
> Item name: Lady Dior ABC
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Japan Seller Kingram Vintage Japan
> Direct URL link: https://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/e...=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1668545698062&cspheader=1
> 
> I’ve also attached the date stamp of the bag for reference. I believe the color is fard/blush? Thank you so much in advance l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657912


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

thebigapplefirefly said:


> Good day!
> @averagejoe  What your thoughts on this bag?
> This is Nylon Lady Dior that I came across on the Japanese Website.
> View attachment 5658000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658004


Photo of interior tag is too blurry. Back side photo of the interior tag is required too.


----------



## jese1988

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Merci AJ


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Average Joe! I hope you're having a good weekend. I just thrifted this vintage scarf and was hoping you could tell me if it's authentic. It feels really nice and soft. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Average Joe! I hope you're having a good weekend. I just thrifted this vintage scarf and was hoping you could tell me if it's authentic. It feels really nice and soft. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5660208
> View attachment 5660209
> View attachment 5660210
> View attachment 5660211
> View attachment 5660212
> View attachment 5660213
> View attachment 5660214


Sorry not sure about this. The "Dior" logo was rarely used on vintage merchandise unless it was done like the Oblique version.


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> Sorry not sure about this. The "Dior" logo was rarely used on vintage merchandise unless it was done like the Oblique version.


That's OK, thanks.  Could you take a look a these five listings? Perhaps, since there's more information on the labels and the garments themselves are larger and therefore harder to fake, you would lean more one way or the other in regards to the authenticity the scarf? These are what I found when I googled Dior and the country of origin.

Blazer: https://www.etsy.com/listing/1173845609/mens-vintage-christian-dior-corduroy
Shirt: https://www.etsy.com/listing/1258443741/vintage-cd-christian-dior-shirt-striped
Tie: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-mens-tie-6173e45fd737fd6388723375
Another shirt and tie: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...hristian-diorde-seda-con-camisa-de-regalo-_JM
Ladies' suit: https://www.catawiki.com/sv/l/41355...storlek-eu-42-it-46-es-fr-42-de-nl-40#gallery 

Edit: typos, sorry


----------



## averagejoe

IntheOcean said:


> That's OK, thanks.  Could you take a look a these five listings? Perhaps, since there's more information on the labels and the garments themselves are larger and therefore harder to fake, you would lean more one way or the other in regards to the authenticity the scarf? These are what I found when I googled Dior and the country of origin.
> 
> Blazer: https://www.etsy.com/listing/1173845609/mens-vintage-christian-dior-corduroy
> Shirt: https://www.etsy.com/listing/1258443741/vintage-cd-christian-dior-shirt-striped
> Tie: https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Dior-mens-tie-6173e45fd737fd6388723375
> Another shirt and tie: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...hristian-diorde-seda-con-camisa-de-regalo-_JM
> Ladies' suit: https://www.catawiki.com/sv/l/41355...storlek-eu-42-it-46-es-fr-42-de-nl-40#gallery
> 
> Edit: typos, sorry


The Christian Dior Monsieur stuff is more like what it is supposed to look like. The white shirt with the grey label is fake. It is trying to copy Dior Homme. 

I think I'm leaning more on the scarf being fake. You'll notice that the Dior logo was often the Oblique version than just "Dior".


----------



## jese1988

jese1988 said:


> Hi
> I am planning of buying this LD bag from Japanese seller. Please help me verify if it’s authentic. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Bag Women's Leather Beige | eLADY Globazone
> 
> 
> Auth Christian Dior Lady Dior 2WAY Bag Women's Leather Beige is a pre-owned CHRISTIAN DIOR BAGS. Authentic pre-owned luxury brand items. Free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mall.elady.com


Hi AJ,
I’m posting photos that I screenshot fro
 Vestiaire because the link that I’ve attached is not working anymore. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

jese1988 said:


> Hi AJ,
> I’m posting photos that I screenshot fro
> Vestiaire because the link that I’ve attached is not working anymore. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5660503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660512


Can you please provide a photo of the date code? Thanks!


----------



## jese1988

averagejoe said:


> Can you please provide a photo of the date code? Thanks!


I’ve asked but apparently they could not provide and take a photo at the moment as the bag is in their “warehouse”. Thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

averagejoe said:


> The Christian Dior Monsieur stuff is more like what it is supposed to look like. The white shirt with the grey label is fake. It is trying to copy Dior Homme.
> 
> I think I'm leaning more on the scarf being fake. You'll notice that the Dior logo was often the Oblique version than just "Dior".


Thank you!


----------



## jese1988

jese1988 said:


> I’ve asked but apparently they could not provide and take a photo at the moment as the bag is in their “warehouse”. Thanks


Hi AJ,
Here’s the photo of the date code. And also, I noticed the charm tab has this W.Junko written on it. Is it a major red flag that the bag is not authentic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

jese1988 said:


> Hi AJ,
> Here’s the photo of the date code. And also, I noticed the charm tab has this W.Junko written on it. Is it a major red flag that the bag is not authentic? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5663232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663233


I believe this is authentic


----------



## jese1988

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much. Would you happen to know about the hot stamp on it? I was thinking maybe it’s the name/initial of the original owner of the bag. So, I wonder if Dior was offering putting a name on the round tab back then.


----------



## vastare

Can you please authenticate this item? I bought it already now getting nervous. It hasnt arrivedyet. Thanks so much in advancehttps://forum.purseblog.com/posts/34716808/bookmark
Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Medium
Item number: 18-09400-69395
Seller ID: ats-vintage_select_japan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234788434506


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## vastare

Can the experts please give me an opinion on this? I already bought this but now getting nervous. Haven't received it yet...Thanks so much for taking the time for me

Item name:
Dior Lady Bag Handbag Purse Cannage Nylon Canvas Black Vintage Medium Authentic​Item number:18-09400-69395
Seller ID: ats-vintage_select_japan
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234788434506

Sorry for the double post, I dont know how to delete it


----------



## averagejoe

jese1988 said:


> Thank you so much. Would you happen to know about the hot stamp on it? I was thinking maybe it’s the name/initial of the original owner of the bag. So, I wonder if Dior was offering putting a name on the round tab back then.


Yes, Dior was offering that back then.


----------



## averagejoe

vastare said:


> Can you please authenticate this item? I bought it already now getting nervous. It hasnt arrivedyet. Thanks so much in advancehttps://forum.purseblog.com/posts/34716808/bookmark
> Item name: Vintage Lady Dior Medium
> Item number: 18-09400-69395
> Seller ID: ats-vintage_select_japan
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234788434506


I believe this is authentic


----------



## vastare

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thanks so much! I appreciate your time for doing this.


----------



## daphnef

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! Your expertise is greatly appreciated


----------



## poleneceline

Item name:
Christian Dior Black Grained Leather Saddle Bag​Item number: 05-MA-0036
Seller ID: https://poshmark.com/closet/glamourcoutures
Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTH-C...d-Leather-Saddle-Bag-635d89f6c1c346b7cad7a8f9


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Dear @averagejoe , 
could you please have a look at this listing for me? 
The price seems to be far too godd to be true and something about the details of this bag makes me question it´s the real thing...
Your input will be highly appreciated! Thank you in advance! 

Item name: Lady Dior  J´adior
Item number:
Seller ID: Familie Voß
Direct link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-tasche-aus-echtem-leder-original/2292845578-156-653


----------



## LuvChanel55

Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior shoulder bag! 
Tag is "made in France / garanti Scotchgard"


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Dear @averagejoe ,
> could you please have a look at this listing for me?
> The price seems to be far too godd to be true and something about the details of this bag makes me question it´s the real thing...
> Your input will be highly appreciated! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Lady Dior  J´adior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Familie Voß
> Direct link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dior-tasche-aus-echtem-leder-original/2292845578-156-653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668186
> View attachment 5668187
> View attachment 5668188
> View attachment 5668189
> View attachment 5668190
> View attachment 5668191
> View attachment 5668192


I believe this is fake


----------



## averagejoe

LuvChanel55 said:


> Please help me authenticate this vintage Dior shoulder bag!
> Tag is "made in France / garanti Scotchgard"
> View attachment 5668282
> View attachment 5668283
> View attachment 5668285
> View attachment 5668286
> View attachment 5668287


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

poleneceline said:


> Item name:
> Christian Dior Black Grained Leather Saddle Bag​Item number: 05-MA-0036
> Seller ID: https://poshmark.com/closet/glamourcoutures
> Direct URL link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTH-C...d-Leather-Saddle-Bag-635d89f6c1c346b7cad7a8f9


I believe this is fake


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you very much! I appreciate your help! Have a lovely week-end! Anja


----------



## cibarbour

Hi! I thrifted these and the laces are worrying me.  They are obviously in need of TLC but I don't want to pay for them to get professionally cleaned if they are fake.  **Editing to add that I also wondered if the laces were replaced so curious about the shoe as a whole.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Are you able to authenticate?


----------



## averagejoe

cibarbour said:


> Hi! I thrifted these and the laces are worrying me.  They are obviously in need of TLC but I don't want to pay for them to get professionally cleaned if they are fake.  **Editing to add that I also wondered if the laces were replaced so curious about the shoe as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668894
> View attachment 5668895
> View attachment 5668896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668892
> View attachment 5668893


Not sure about these, sorry


----------



## cibarbour

averagejoe said:


> Not sure about these, sorry


Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## leongyiyao

Buying a 30 Montaigne and the seller shared a picture of the label with me. It looks fake to me given the font of made in Italy. Will anyone be able to help confirm?


----------



## Meilmeil

Dear @averagejoe ,
could you please help authenticate this bag?
Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: mini Lady Dior
Item number:
Seller ID: Designer Outler
Direct link:








						Dior Mini Lady Dior, Schwarz Goldene Hardware
					

Willkommen bei Designer Outlet,  An- und Verkauf von authentischen Designertaschen. 100%...,Dior Mini Lady Dior, Schwarz Goldene Hardware in Niedersachsen - Haren (Ems)




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## averagejoe

leongyiyao said:


> Buying a 30 Montaigne and the seller shared a picture of the label with me. It looks fake to me given the font of made in Italy. Will anyone be able to help confirm?
> 
> View attachment 5669080


I can't confirm based on one picture. Can you please provide more photos, as outlined by the photo requirements in post 1 of this thread?


----------



## averagejoe

Meilmeil said:


> Dear @averagejoe ,
> could you please help authenticate this bag?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: mini Lady Dior
> Item number:
> Seller ID: Designer Outler
> Direct link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Mini Lady Dior, Schwarz Goldene Hardware
> 
> 
> Willkommen bei Designer Outlet,  An- und Verkauf von authentischen Designertaschen. 100%...,Dior Mini Lady Dior, Schwarz Goldene Hardware in Niedersachsen - Haren (Ems)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669166


I believe this is fake


----------



## Meilmeil

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is fake


Thank you!


----------



## mere.w

Hello!

Is anyone able to confirm the authenticity of this vintage saddle bag?

Serial number reads “MC 0012”.

Thank you!


----------



## vhnguyen779

Hi there,
Please help me authenticate this pre-loved Dior vintage diorissimo compact wallet that I bought off Poshmark. I believe this was from 2001 collection but I'm not too sure since the seller bought this off as an used one too and wasn't sure either. This is my first Dior item but there is just something a little bit off to me like the edges. Or the date code says MADE IN SPAIN MC0062 but "made in spain" appears to me like it was put in quotation marks. 












Thank you!


----------



## kilobain

yo do you guys know the best place to authenticate dior menswear?


----------



## vanillaicepink

Dear @averagejoe , do you mind helping me authenticate this Diorama WOC? Item purchased via eBay (authenticated by eBay) from a seller who bought it from Vestiaire Collective. Item looks and feels authentic (I have seen it in store few years ago but sadly missed out when I decided to pull the trigger). Only thing I was unsure of is the "Paris" inscribed on the bag, though I have seen this font once on another Diorama WOC on a reseller site. Would appreciate your insight before I cut the tag off and enjoy the bag!


----------



## averagejoe

vanillaicepink said:


> Dear @averagejoe , do you mind helping me authenticate this Diorama WOC? Item purchased via eBay (authenticated by eBay) from a seller who bought it from Vestiaire Collective. Item looks and feels authentic (I have seen it in store few years ago but sadly missed out when I decided to pull the trigger). Only thing I was unsure of is the "Paris" inscribed on the bag, though I have seen this font once on another Diorama WOC on a reseller site. Would appreciate your insight before I cut the tag off and enjoy the bag!
> 
> View attachment 5672306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672314


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

vhnguyen779 said:


> Hi there,
> Please help me authenticate this pre-loved Dior vintage diorissimo compact wallet that I bought off Poshmark. I believe this was from 2001 collection but I'm not too sure since the seller bought this off as an used one too and wasn't sure either. This is my first Dior item but there is just something a little bit off to me like the edges. Or the date code says MADE IN SPAIN MC0062 but "made in spain" appears to me like it was put in quotation marks.
> 
> View attachment 5670630
> View attachment 5670631
> View attachment 5670630
> View attachment 5670631
> View attachment 5670632
> View attachment 5670633
> View attachment 5670634
> View attachment 5670635
> View attachment 5670636
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this is authentic


----------



## averagejoe

mere.w said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is anyone able to confirm the authenticity of this vintage saddle bag?
> 
> Serial number reads “MC 0012”.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5670502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670505


I believe this is authentic


----------



## MsCandice

Hi, 

Can anyone please authenticate this Dior strap. I purchased it from TheRealReal. I’m guessing it’s a strap that came from a Lady Dior. I have seen the guitar straps that Dior sell separately but not the Lady Dior guitar strap and the quality just does not seem up to par. Described as being in excellent condition with no visible signs of wear which is absolutely not the case but the question of authenticity is what bothers me more. 

Item name: Dior Embroidered Guitar Strap 
Online reseller name: The Real Real or TheRealReal

Direct URL link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...es/christian-dior-embroidered-bag-strap-fv1gn


----------



## vanillaicepink

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## vanillaicepink

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Addy

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Dear fellow Dior enthusiasts,

It is always our pleasure to help with your authentication requests; however, there have been various cases where such requests are not accompanied by basic requisite information. To that end, nataliam1976, LaMissy and I have agreed on the following guidelines and tips to streamline the authentication process.


Authentication guidelines/tips

*1. All eBay authentication requests should be posted in this format:*

Item name:
Item number:
Seller ID:
Direct URL link:

This format is adopted from the Hermès authentication thread. It is the most efficient way of making a request because:

(a) the item name immediately alerts the one of us with the most expertise to attend to that particular type of item,
(b) the inclusion of the item number facilitates a search of the thread for previous instances where it may already have been authenticated, and
(c) the seller ID is useful where we know of reputable resellers on eBay that sell only authentic items.

All authentication requests for other online resellers should be posted in this format:

Item name:
Online reseller name:
Direct URL link:

All authentication requests must be formatted in one of the above ways otherwise they may not be entertained.

*2. Authentication can only happen when there are plenty of clear, closeup photos of the item, the more the better.*

In particular, items cannot be authenticated without clear, closeup photos of both sides of the inside leather tag for bags or, in the case of wallets and other small leather goods, the 'Christian Dior Paris' stamp on the inside as well as the production sequence stamp found behind one of the bill compartments or card slots.

In addition, photos of any relevant hardware should also be provided, the more the better. In the case of Gauchos, clear closeups of both sides of the coin medallion lying flat (not at an angle), the key and the buckles are needed. For Saddles, a straight-on frontal shot of the entire bag (not at an angle), clear closeups of both sides of the 'CD' links on the strap, and the dangling 'D' charm on the flap.

Sunglasses cannot be authenticated without clear closeups of the insides of both of the arms.

All photos should be taken in plenty of natural lighting (sunlight) without flash. Clear closeups may be obtained by using the macro mode (the icon of a flower) on a digital camera. Photos should not be resized below 800x600 resolution.

Authentication requests which comply with the formatting requirement in part 1 but which otherwise fail to include these photo requirements may not be entertained.

*3. In most cases, unless there are dead giveaways and obvious red flags, jewellery cannot be authenticated, even with plenty of photos.* This is to do with the nature of Dior jewellery. Please therefore understand that we may not be able to help you with a jewellery authentication request.

*4. Patience is a virtue.* Do not re-post your request repeatedly just because another person's request has been attended to before yours. This may be because at the time there was no one with the requisite expertise to authenticate your item; this does not mean you are being ignored.

*5. Courtesy is also a virtue.* Please and thank-you are basic manners and good forum etiquette.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## pearl5

Hi there,

I’m hoping someone can let me know if this Lady Dior is authentic?

Item name: Vintage Lady Dior
Online reseller name: joan_chowdhary
Direct URL link:








						Authentic Vintage lady Dior with sling
					

Shop joan_chowdhary's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. A combination of Nylon(this will not end up sticky in time) and patent leather in very good condition.Sliver hardwares still in prestine condition,zipper runs smoothly,nylon still...




					poshmark.ca
				




She has said she can sell it to me cheaper but not on Poshmark. What do you all think? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## carayd

Hello!
Please authenticate this bag I bought in FB marketplace. Thank you in advance.


----------



## carayd




----------



## carayd

Hello!
Please authenticate this bag I bought in FB marketplace. Thank you in advance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5676182


----------

